#ubuntu-cn 2011-01-10
<dell640m> test
<^k^> dell640m, ....  08:11 
<weiyaoepl> anyone know how to use qq on 64bit linux
<xiaofan> 大家好。请问一个白痴问题。就是我yum remove mysql 。为什么会把kde桌面环境也跟着卸载了？？？
<lerosua> xiaofan: 那说明kde有组件要依赖mysql,你不能卸载它
<xiaofan> lerosua: 是阿。那什么参数可以禁止卸载忽略关系？我查了半天都没查出用什么参数
<lerosua> xiaofan: 不好意思，中文不太好，这个禁止卸载忽略关系 我没理解，你能说得更明白点不
<xiaofan> lerosua: 就是我要卸载mysql。而mysql依赖的组件或者说某些组件依赖mysql。我想问的是，如何只卸载mysql。不要卸载它所依赖的组件？
<lerosua> xiaofan: 那kde很容易会被搞坏，你这样还不如把kde一起卸载掉...
<xiaofan> lerosua: 可是我超喜欢kde。现在都只能gnome里用了
<lerosua> xiaofan: 这和你非要删除mysql有啥关系？
<xiaofan> lerosua: 算了。我还是翻翻网络。谢谢阿
<NoIE> 各位好，
<xiaofan> NoIE: 好
<hco> 大家好
<^k^> hco, 好  09:54 
<hco> 我在ubuntu系统里用xchat，现在上班，windows下有相应软件不？
<MeaCulpa> hco: windows 就有xchat
<hco> 好的，我试试，谢谢！
<MeaCulpa> 不过xchat的官方windows binary要收钱，所以你可以google ychat
 * MeaCulpa 代码乱到搞个windows binary都很头痛，想问用户收点安慰钱，可怜
<xiaofan> ubuntu 用户们。现在ubuntu做的咋样了？？喜欢不？
<Zzzzz> 我的firefox启动不了怎么办？
<OT_iux> @@ xiaofan: 蛮喜欢
<xiaofan> OT_iux: 那ubuntu启动的画面还是红色的吗？
<OT_iux> 现在是奇怪的深紫色
<happy_> 都是可以改的
<OT_iux> 是的
<happy_> 为什么很长时间都不见lubcat了呢
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<aBiNg> Zzzzz: 看进程
<Zzzzz> aBiNg；好。
<Zzzzz> aBiNg: 有firefox进程。
<Zzzzz> aBiNg: 可以了。thx
<aBiNg> yr welcome:) Zzzzz
<Zzzzz> aBiNg:用咪咕音乐播放器不？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<NoIE> 我的分区被格式化了，
<NoIE> 我找到一款恢复文件的软件，
<NoIE> 软件竟然支持blend，
<NoIE> 感动。。。
<aBiNg> Zzzzz: 不用
<calebot> blend 是啥？
<Zzzzz> 我的不能播放啊。纠结，老是跳转到下一首。。。。
<NoIE> calebot: 我做的3D模型。
<calebot> NoIE: blender?
<NoIE> calebot: 恩，在PhotoRec下显示个扩展名是blend。
<NoIE> 我的文件在一个一个的被从格式化的分区中恢复回来，有什么能比这更让人兴奋？
<calebot> 两个两个的
<iIlL10oO> 3个3个的
<ofan> NoIE: 低格才会全擦了
<jyf1987> http://society.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/01/09/1229245&from=rss
<roylez> jyf1987: 嘛神经错乱的回复哦
<jyf1987> roylez: 我还没看呢
<cfy_ipod> 谁知道btrfs multi device作为root?
<cfy_ipod> 我在挂载时有问题
<roylez> cfy_ipod: ... ipod????
<cfy_ipod> roylez: 嗯，电脑没开
<cfy_ipod> 我一加个device,就不行了
<iFvwm> cfy_ipod: 更新了那omsg
<iFvwm> roylez: 估计放假了
<cfy_ipod> Del device 又好了
<cfy_ipod> iFvwm: Ee
<iFvwm> 德国人真不错。 cfy_ipod
<cfy_ipod> iFvwm: 为啥？ 你说 ge.*?
<roylez> cfy_ipod: ipod上irc？
<roylez> cfy_ipod: 有ipod都是资产阶级
<iFvwm> 做结肠镜检查时发现蟑螂
<roylez> iFvwm: 没，aix灌机中
<jyf1987> 昨天在看漏洞数据库 发现一个正则的挺有意思的
<cfy_ipod> roylez: 嗯，ipod touch
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 没发现手套？
<iFvwm> cfy_ipod: ge.*? where
<iFvwm> jyf1987: oops
<roylez> iFvwm: 哈，我就猜到是神的肚子
<cfy_ipod> iFvwm: 那个谁
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 呵呵 是你上次浣肠的时候遗留物
<iFvwm> roylez: lol 猜吧。
<cfy_ipod> 蟑螂？
<roylez> iFvwm: 您现在又用 fvwm 了？
<iFvwm> 某rss里面的
<iFvwm> roylez: 天天都用啊
<roylez> iFvwm: o...
<cfy_ipod> jyf1987: 啥re?
<roylez> iFvwm: 昨天把笔记本的音量调节搞定了
<NoIE> 数据没救回来多少。
<iFvwm> 本本不兼容。自己hotkey? roylez
<cfy_ipod> NoIE: ?
<roylez> NoIE: 毛片救回来一堆
<NoIE> roylez: 不是，有一大堆tenzu的头像。
<roylez> iFvwm: acpi事件没绑定脚本，自己写了个
<iFvwm> NoIE: 透露下那头像的名字
<iFvwm> roylez: 额。难得你走高级线路了
<roylez> iFvwm: 跟ubuntu效果一样，就是少了透明
<NoIE> 恢复的文件只有845M，大部分是浏览器的缓存文件。
<roylez> iFvwm: ...
<iFvwm> 啥透明
<roylez> iFvwm: 您神马意思
<roylez> iFvwm: libnotify的透明
<iFvwm> 你那系统，想来平时不会走acpi
<RavenChan> roylez, 你现在是什么wm?
<iFvwm> notify的。。
<roylez> RavenChan: fluxbox
<jyf1987> 妈的 我这机器老是卡住
<jyf1987> 怎么会是
<cfy_ipod> jyf1987: Tmpfs?
<RavenChan> 啊呜。。。
<cfy_ipod> RavenChan: 上学？工作？
<roylez> iFvwm: compiz什么的就是个悲剧货色，别想上我的电脑
<jyf1987> cfy_ipod: 我回去都是关上屏幕就好了 可是经常会回来的时候 打开屏幕动两三下鼠标键盘什么的 机器不相应 只好重启 nnd
<RavenChan> cfy_ipod, 上学啊。。。没和你说过吗
<iFvwm> roylez: xcompmgr
<roylez> iFvwm: 也是个半成品
<iFvwm> roylez: 或者使用我的omsg.pl
<cfy_ipod> jyf1987: 我有次特卡，是tmpfs用多了
<iFvwm> cairo动画提示
<cfy_ipod> RavenChan: 我忘了
<roylez> iFvwm: 截图？
<iFvwm> perl的哦。
<roylez> iFvwm: x11-osd？
<iFvwm> 动画，怎么截图。。
<iFvwm> x11::aosd
<cfy_ipod> 物理 70+,伤心....
<RavenChan> roylez, 视觉效果什么的都是浮云
<jyf1987> cfy_ipod: 额 是1004阿 居然出这种情况 不过应该跟软件没关系吧 不然好多人报bug了 估计还是我的硬件问题
<cfy_ipod> iFvwm: 会物理不？比如电磁学，
 * RavenChan 大英挂了TAT
<jyf1987> roylez: 我看到评论了 那个 砍头的 经常胡言乱语
<cfy_ipod> jyf1987: tmpfs啊
<roylez> iFvwm: http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/01/algorithms-take-control-of-wall-street.ars
<iFvwm> cfy_ipod: 我记得物理，都是我戏弄老师的份。
<cfy_ipod> iFvwm: 这么犀利的.......
<roylez> iFvwm: 嘛世道哦，全尼玛神经网络机器人的世界阿
<iFvwm> roylez: 这啥。神经网络？
<iFvwm> cfy_ipod: 极端。化学就很差。
<cfy_ipod> iFvwm: 电路分析还会不？
<iFvwm> 公式就不记得了。
<cfy_ipod> iFvwm: 自己推下？
<jyf1987> cfy_ipod: 如何关掉 nnd
<iFvwm> 啥
<cfy_ipod> jyf1987: 我直说可能
<jyf1987> cfy_ipod: 你在ipod上面上irc??
<cfy_ipod> 我开电脑
<iFvwm> roylez: 我要找一个音量图标
<NoIE> 哪位还有更好地恢复格式化数据的方法？
<RavenChan> NoIE, testdisk?
<roylez> iFvwm: o
<roylez> iFvwm: 我直接用tango主题里面的
<zdc> 朋友们有谁知道怎样设定程序启动时的默认大小和位置呢
<NoIE> RavenChan: 谢谢，我遇到的不是分区受损，是分区被格式化了。
<yazi> 挂了。。挂了。。蛋疼
<zdc> 朋友们有谁知道怎样设定程序启动时的默认大小和位置呢
<RavenChan> NoIE, photorec= =?
<aBiNg> zdc: 找那个叫作 iFvwm 的人问有关 fvwm 的问题
<cfy> NoIE: 你啥文件系统？
<cfy> 额。。。
<zdc> iFvwm: ?
<cfy> 谁用btrfs?
 * aBiNg 只用 ext4 :P
<cfy> jyf1987: 啥正则？
<cfy> NoIE: ?
<zdc> aBiNg: DestroyFunc SavePositionFunc
<zdc> AddToFunc   SavePositionFunc
<NoIE> cfy: ext4.
<zdc> + I ThisWindow (FvwmScript) PipeRead `sed 's/^.*WindowPosition.*$/WindowPosition $[w.x] $[w.y]/' /home/.fvwm/scripts/$[w.name]/$[w.name] > /home/.fvwm/scripts/$[w.name]/$[w.name]_new && mv /home/.fvwm/scripts/$[w.name]/$[w.name]_new /home/.fvwm/scripts/$[w.name]/$[w.name]`
<cfy> NoIE: 听说，ext系列的可以同过找super block恢复数据。我帮你找找资料
<cfy> NoIE: 听说，ext系列的可以通过找super block恢复数据。我帮你找找资料
<zdc> aBiNg: 你能看懂吗
<NoIE> cfy: 感激不尽。
<jyf1987> cfy: 很好玩的 把grep搞的core dump
<aBiNg> zdc: 不懂
<zdc> aBiNg: 大体就是建一个函数，读一个窗口的位置信息到.fvwm/script/里
<cfy> jyf1987: 哦？
<zdc> aBiNg: 在下一次就能从里面再读取了
<cfy> NoIE: 貌似ext3的资料多点，不知道能用不
<cfy> NoIE: http://www.tedcarnahan.com/2007/03/09/recovering-after-stupidly-running-mkswap-on-my-ext3-partition/
<jyf1987> cfy: exploit-db 你搜索这个 有个网站专门提供各种漏洞介绍和利用
<cfy> jyf1987: okay
<aBiNg> zdc: 你自己捉摸吧。XD
<NoIE> cfy: 谢谢，我去看看。
<cfy> NoIE: 貌似，像mkfs这种没有覆盖，可以同过找到superblock恢复。应该可以
<NoIE> cfy: 我试试
<cfy> NoIE: testdisk找，你google看看，应该有人干过同样的事情。。。。
<zdc> aBiNg: 放在.fvwm2rc里没用
<jyf1987> cfy: 怎么替换掉tmpfs
<aBiNg> zdc: 你得找对人问啊。我没用过 Fvwm... 说了让找 iFvwm 某人
<zdc> iFvwm: 你好
<cfy> jyf1987: ?不挂载就好。
<zdc> iFvwm: 在吗
<cfy> zdc: 哈哈。估计睡觉去了。。。
<cfy> zdc: 你可以抱着电脑去长沙。。。
<jyf1987> cfy: 额 那许多地方都影响
<cfy> jyf1987: 没有的。
<cfy> jyf1987: 一般就/dev/shm是tmpfs
<jyf1987> cfy: 我是说许多功能用得到吧
<cfy> jyf1987: 你可以搞小点。默认是一半。不过这是我的猜想。。。不一定是你的问题
<cfy> jyf1987: 没用。。。。软件啥的。系统啥的。一般不放那里。。。只有我。。。
<jyf1987> cfy: 关键是这个问题究竟是什么
<cfy> jyf1987: 不清楚。你写个脚本监测下吧。
<cfy> jyf1987: 像我就在路由里把每次断网重连都记录了。
<cfy> roylez: 毛片恢复啥。。。。直接去 MeaCulpa那里拷不就行了。。。
<FrankLv> 请问有很多僵尸进程如何处理？
<FrankLv> Tasks: 1242 total,   1 running, 224 sleeping,   1 stopped, 1016 zombie
<palomino|working> -o- 这么多
<cfy> @_@
<cfy> 这么多。。。
<cfy> 问SA,比如主席和 MeaCulpa
<FrankLv> oot     28150  3307  0 Jan03 ?        00:00:00 [sh] <defunct>
<jyf1987> cfy: 他是卡住了 我怎么判断什么时候算卡住
<FrankLv> 僵尸进程都长这样子
<cfy> jyf1987: 阿？一直记录嘛，然后照时间查
<zdc> iFvwm: 你好
<zdc> iFvwm: 在吗
 * FrankLv Good 僵尸都灭光了
<MaskRay> 看一下 wchan?
<ofan> FrankLv: 怎么灭的
<cfy> 谁用multi device btrfs作为root，或者对btrfs比较熟悉的？
<FrankLv> ofan: http://www.mike.org.cn/articles/treatment-of-zombie-processes-under-linux/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux下僵尸进程的处理 | 简单.生活
<FrankLv> ofan: 种合适的植物 啊哈哈
<_xiaoMo> 谁能帮我解释下..  \s(?=\s) 这个正则啥意思啊?
<cfy> 我来
<cfy> 什么语言？
<cfy> (?=)应该是环视
<_xiaoMo> 恩 .
<_xiaoMo> ?=  向前环视 冒失
<_xiaoMo> 貌似
<cfy> _xiaoMo: \s后面还要有一个\s，不过，\s不会占用。
<cfy> 我记得perl有个用英语解释re的模块。叫啥来着？
<_xiaoMo> cfy: \s不会占用 什么意思
<cfy> MaskRay: 在不？
<cfy> _xiaoMo: perl?
<cfy> _xiaoMo: 就是$&
<_xiaoMo> cfy: php  pcre
<MaskRay> cfy: English?
<cfy> _xiaoMo: 就是不占用。
<moom> 我是新手   大家多多照顾啊
<cfy> MaskRay: 对。
<_xiaoMo> cfy: 俄.还是不太懂不占用 的意思..
<cfy> _xiaoMo: 正则匹配好后。你的代码咋样的？
<cfy> _xiaoMo: 比如是看匹配内容\s\s,的内容就是两个空白符
<MaskRay> cfy: 我也记得有个模块，能解释 re 含义，名字忘了。。
<cfy> _xiaoMo: 而， \s(?=\s)只有一个空白符。。
<_xiaoMo> 替换..preg_replace('/\s(=?\s)/',' ',$str);
<cfy> MaskRay: 呵呵。
<cfy> _xiaoMo: 哦，那么后面那个\s不会被替换，你可以理解为\s后面一定要再有一个\s,不过替换的时侯不算\s
<cfy> 好像\s\s替换成' \s'
<cfy> 不过后面那个\s不能这么写
<cfy> s/\s(\s)/ \1/
<cfy> 这是perl的等效做法。
<_xiaoMo> OK.=? 环视规定方向吗?
<cfy> _xiaoMo: 有多种类型。看你的文档。
<aBiNg> 看着古怪的 re
<_xiaoMo> cfy: OK...thank u
<cfy> 我只能告诉你perl的。不过我没有说。我觉得你不关心perl的re，哈哈
<cfy> _xiaoMo: 正则很麻烦的，要是我用php,我就用那个和perl兼容的，这样麻烦少XD
<_xiaoMo> cfy: 关心啊...perl也懂点.不过没用过这个 `
<cfy> _xiaoMo: 哦，perl有的。
<cfy> _xiaoMo: 有顺序和逆序(?<=xxx)
<_xiaoMo> cfy: pcre的正则 就是和perl最类似的拓展..
<cfy> _xiaoMo: 不过逆序。貌似是长度固定。。
<_xiaoMo> cfy: ?>=正向?
<MaskRay> (?=) 向右，(?<=) 向左
<cfy> _xiaoMo: 哦。。。我不用php...Perl Compatible Regular Expressions，这样说。。。我才知道。呵呵。
<_xiaoMo> MaskRay: OK.
<_xiaoMo> 明白了.谢了`
<MaskRay> 我不记什么正向、逆向，记向左、向右
 * cfy 我说的不明白么。。。
<_xiaoMo> cfy:  挺明白的.呵呵`
<cfy>  "(?=pattern)"
<cfy>                      A zero-width positive look-ahead assertion.
<cfy> 其实是断言。
<cfy> 环视断言？
<moom> 大家好。。能不能给我介绍本linux 学习比较好的书
<cfy> moom: 有啥需求？
<_xiaoMo> 鸟哥 私房菜.
<moom> 或者是网站什么的。。。我刚从W 下转过来  我觉得改变思想比较重要
<cfy> _xiaoMo: 要不要我推荐你本书？
<Kandu> 有人吗
<moom> 好啊好啊
<^k^> Kandu, ....  12:20 
<cfy> Kandu: 又测试bot?
<_xiaoMo> cfy: 俄.我之前其实都看过.只不过我用的不多.老忘掉..
<_xiaoMo> cfy: 推荐吧.呵呵
<cfy> _xiaoMo: 哦。那不用了。就那本 精通正则表达式
<_xiaoMo> cfy: 哈哈..我有.. `~
<cfy> _xiaoMo: :)
<Kandu> cfy: 没测试。 那 poco?? 不是会给推荐书么
<cfy> Kandu: ?
<moom> 大家集思广意的说两本比较好点的
<moom> 适合新手的
<Kandu> cfy: poco?? 会说：要男的，要女的，然后推荐一个入门书。本想给 moom  看的
<moom> 啊。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我在btrfs multi device作为root partion的时侯卡住了。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 那个是桌面教程吧
<cfy> 我zhaozhao
<Kandu> cfy: 那教程很不错
<MaskRay> cfy: 我表示完全没用过 btrfs 。。。
<Kandu> moom: http://linux.vbird.org
<cfy> Kandu: 我不用那些东西。。。
<^k^> ⇪ title: 鳥哥的 Linux 私房菜
<cfy> moom: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=267605
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Ubuntu 桌面培训(10.04版发布！全中文官方文档，含汉化截图，提供PDF)
<cfy> MaskRay: 呵呵。不错阿。还有人说该把不稳定的标志拿掉了。
<moom> 谢谢   我去看看
<cfy> MaskRay: 我新加入device,然后把删除老的device，没问题呢。
<cfy> MaskRay: 不过话说，我觉得gentoo的grub貌似支持btrfs了？好像打过patch了。。。
 * RavenChan  我要L5了。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 什么意思？就是 / 可以用 btrfs?
<cfy> MaskRay: 不清楚。我过会试试。root是可以的。只是能不能作为boot的问题
<moom> quit
<MaskRay> cfy: /boot 没这需要吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯，是阿，我这不在意的。反正我是lvm的时侯就出去了,500M呢。
<ofan> 我的ub除了/boot，其他都btrfs
<cfy> ofan: 是multi device么？
<cfy> ofan: root分区
<ofan> cfy: 啥multi device
<cfy> ofan: btrfs device阿，好像lvm的功能。多个物理分区。一个分区
<iFvwm> 谁是僵尸。
<cfy> iFvwm: ee
<iFvwm> cfy: 你个坏家伙
<cfy> iFvwm: 你的omsg都没有use strict...
<cfy> iFvwm: 人家都帮你看阿。。。
<iFvwm> 我重来不strict
<iFvwm> 随便写
<cfy> iFvwm: 。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 德国人好阿。。。
<iFvwm> 那是。认真
<cfy> iFvwm: 额。。。。我记得有时侯不用use strict还是use warning啥的。直接不看的。。。
<cfy> 说用了再说。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 宽容XD
<iFvwm> pl最宽容
<cfy> .
<cfy> iFvwm: ee.....
<cfy> bad ee
<iFvwm> 才写了一个调整音量的。你看看
<iFvwm> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=313124
<cfy> iFvwm: 等下，我准备重启下。看看btrfs修好没
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 我想为Xubuntu安装个gnome音量控制器
<chattan> hi
<iFvwm> nnnd 整天折腾分区
<^k^> chattan, 好  12:31 
<chattan> any1 here?
<iFvwm> 茶缸
<chattan> iFvwm:
<chattan> iFvwmiPhone 居然也可以玩这个
<iFvwm> 啥
<chattan> 我说iiphone也可以玩iirc
<ofan> iiphone?
<ofan> iirc?
<chattan> irc
<chattan> iphone
<iFvwm> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiilike
<chattan> i字辈
<cfy> @_@
<chattan> isay
<cfy> iFvwm: iLinux你认识不？
<chattan> ispeak
<chattan> ilinux
<chattan> iubuntu
<ofan> iphone神马软件上irc?
<chattan> apps store 搜索
<chattan> colloquy
<cfy> ofan: http://colloquy.mobi
<cfy> /dev/sda1		/		btrfs		device=/dev/sda1,device=/dev/sda7,defaults,noatime,compress		0 2
<cfy> 额。。。
<cfy> 真长。。
<cfy> 重启试试。再不行我也无语了。。。
<ofan> 有没有 deb包的
<chattan> 没有春节买票的队长
<ofan> cfy...
<ofan> 召唤cfy..
<chattan> 闪人
<NoIE> 我想把恢复的文件放到我的旧硬盘上，但是接好旧硬盘以后，启动时显示许多我看不懂的提示，提示中有“sdb"云云。
<NoIE> 我怎样能快速的为我的旧硬盘检测错误？
<NoIE> 系统无法显示我的旧硬盘，我去买块新的移动硬盘。
<NoIE> 请问，500G移动硬盘多少钱？
<ofan> 400-
<johann> 我们今天期末考试，
<roylez>  iFvwm 你分区干啥?
<ayaka> 如何打印dcobook
<iFvwm> roylez: 看上下文。仔细看。
<iFvwm> 说cfy呢
<iFvwm> aBiNg: 搞一个飞机来玩玩
<aBiNg> iFvwm: ..
<aBiNg> 淘宝上去淘个三/四通道的小直升机耍吧。100-RMB
<aBiNg> 去年买了个给外甥的。XD iFvwm
<iFvwm> aBiNg: 我那3xx的，都飞过2次。基本控制不了。你不是搞helixxxx的嘛。送个给我吧。
<zdc> iFvwm: 在吗
<wzlxx> dictd 有什么好的英汉字典没？
<iFvwm> zdc: 啥
<aBiNg> 我们不做模型，整天在工作室算啊算。lol iFvwm
<iFvwm> wzlxx: landao
<aBiNg> 要练啊，我觉得控制还行的。只三通道，95.00
<zdc> iFvwm: 你知道怎样设定程序启动时的默认大小和位置呢
<iFvwm> aBiNg: 经费就都私吞？
<aBiNg> 我哪来经费哦，那是 boss 的..
<wzlxx> iFvwm: dictd的？
<zdc> iFvwm: fvwm中，期待你的帮助
<iFvwm> zdc: 咋又这问题。上次有人问过。
<zdc> iFvwm: 我昨天问来着
<zdc> iFvwm: 没找到答案
<iFvwm> 启动 style 设置。大小，设置schexx那计划，后期调整
<iFvwm> 我这没现成的。你去官网找吧。启动后延时等待窗口，然后调整大小，位置等
<wzlxx> iFvwm: landao全名是什么？debian源里没有搜索到…
<zdc> iFvwm: 我只知道Style "app" PositionPlacement x y. 我不知道大小具体怎样设置
<iFvwm> 朗倒。 wzlxx
<iFvwm> 道
<iFvwm> zdc: 我都没调整过。觉得没这必要啊。
<iFvwm> 152:Style rox   StartsOnPage 0 0, PositionPlacement Center
<zdc> iFvwm: xterm在右下角，stardict在左下角，firefox一启动就最大化，多好，每一样程序启动后都在左上角或中间位置，多恶心
<iFvwm> 只有这一句
<iFvwm> xterm，我是自带的脚本控制的位址。
<zdc> iFvwm: 这一句是位置，没有大小啊
<iFvwm> 浏览器启动，本来就是最大
<zdc> iFvwm: 可stardict没有啊
<zick> 有人知道COMPIZ 3D效果里垂直虚拟尺寸  能不能直接通过立体旋转到下一个垂直界面而不通过展览？
<iFvwm> stardict基本没用过。
<iFvwm> 都是热键翻译。
<iFvwm> 要啥界面
<zdc> iFvwm: 那是您外语水平高
<iFvwm> 脚本热键
<zdc> iFvwm: 我是喜欢fluxbox和kde的记忆窗口位置的功能
<zdc> 具说openbox也有这功能，不过没用过
<iFvwm> 我只是分类页面启动。
<iFvwm> 软件分类
<zdc> 不知道fvwm有没有
<iFvwm> 记住的话，那要wm去控制了，至少一个文件专门记录这些。
<zdc> Style rox StartsOnPage 0 0, PositionPlacement -0 -0 可以让rox有右下角启动
<iFvwm> 搞一个脚本去读取位置。
<iFvwm> PositionPlacement 你可以试试 geometry的标准写法嘛。
<iFvwm> WxH+X+Y
<zdc> iFvwm: 很多程序不支持x的标准，比如 没有-geomotry参数可以设置
<iFvwm> ResizeMove -10p -20p 0 0
<zdc> iFvwm: 在哪里设置呢，style好像不行
<iFvwm> ● FvwmCommand 'Style rox   StartsOnPage 0 0, PositionPlacement -10p -20p 0 0'
<iFvwm> 这样有效
<zdc> iFvwm: 好像无效啊
<FrankLv> 请问putty中设置了屏幕大小，当putty改变大小时 后台传了什么变量或参数告知系统终端改变大小了？
<wujie> 大家好啊
<aBiNg> wujie: 好啊，这是你真名？
<^k^> wujie, 好  13:36 
<wujie> 恩
<iFvwm> zdc: -10p 这定位的，是有效的啊
<wujie> 问下有好用的QQ么
<wzlxx> 五姐？
<aBiNg> 啊？这巧，呵呵
<zdc> iFvwm: 我是说没有大小的设置啊
<wujie> 有么
<wzlxx> wujie: webqq
<wujie> 有好用的QQ么
<wujie> 软件呢
<wujie> 是2010的服务器的
<wzlxx> wujie: 软件的现在都不好用了…
<zdc> iFvwm: positionplacement 后面只能设置两个位置 的参数吗
<iFvwm> zdc: 大小似乎有最小尺寸的限制
<iFvwm> 不确定，再看看
<iFvwm> 看resize 的写法
<iFvwm> 这命令，后面是move的写法。看move
<aBiNg> wujie: surf + web qq mini 吧。看在同名的份上. :D
<wujie> 我昨天得到一个消息，就是联想。华硕等国内知名电脑商开始在下半年预装UBUNTU10.10，其中有定制的QQ软件
<lainme> wujie: 官方确实有linux版，不好而已
<wujie> 是定制版的QQ据说不亚于linuxmsn
<wzlxx> MaskRay: sawfish用的怎么样了？
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 弄了些快捷键配置，C-t f 跳转到 firefox；C-t e 跳转到 emacs……
<zdc> iFvwm: 有结果了吗
<MaskRay> wzlxx: xterm firefox emacs 默认最大化
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 弄panel了没？
<MaskRay> wzlxx: tint2
<ofan> wujie: 等到下半年 11.04都除了
<ofan> 出
<wzlxx> MaskRay: tint2如果窗口最大化会挡住tint2
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 不会
<wujie> 定制版的将全面汉化
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 我的怎么会…
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 你拉着窗口移动一下看看…
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 最大化时不会
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 移动的时候会，ob里什么情况下都不会…
<wujie> 还有个消息，IE9 正试版将不支持JAVA
<iFvwm> zdc: 自己看下，我要写文档了。今天下午都完了的。
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 而且其他panel在sawfish里也没有问题，另我不解的是debian里没有pypanel
<zdc> iFvwm: 好的，你有时间再说吧
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 还有哪些 panel?
<wujie> file:///home/wujie/%E6%A1%8C%E9%9D%A2/screenshot1.png
<wujie> 你们看下
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 搜下关键字panel啊…我也不知道你的源里有什么…
<wujie> file:///home/wujie/%E6%A1%8C%E9%9D%A2/screenshot1.png
 * wzlxx 汗…
 * wzlxx 你这是你的home啊…
<wujie> 恩
<ofan> wujie: 你这个连接有点远..
<wujie> 打的开的
<ofan> orz...
<xiaofan> 哪位大哥大姐帮个忙。
<xiaofan> 帮我到ATI官网下载ATI HD 4570   的显卡驱动   linux版的
<wujie> 问下开机LOGO 如何解决
<xiaofan> 官网是flash页面  我这拖拉机网速爬不上去
<aBiNg> wujie: 你先解决一下你的链接问题再问吧
<wujie> 在么开机LOGO如何解决
<aihai211> 请问有没有比较好的IRC软件？
<wujie> win版的
<aihai211> 是的
<wzlxx> 谁有好看的conky配置
<mengfei> 想用fbterm的，结果ubuntu-server中没有/dev/fb这个文件，fbterm不能用
<OT_iux> aihai211: 基于mirc的Palbot和Freebot、重新編譯的免費ychat、火狐自帶的chatzilla 、跨平台的Pidgin
<aBiNg> mengfei: 查内核 config
<aihai211> 我想问下哪个最好用？
<OT_iux> aihai211: 每個人習慣不同……
<OT_iux> 我現在一般用Pidgin，不過也有人覺得mirc好用
<aihai211> 我想把IRC介绍给朋友们，他们在Winow下哪个最方便呢？
<void1> pidgin, xchat, mirc, miranda im...
<mengfei> aBiNg: 怎么杳内核config啊？
<mza_> xconfig?
<mengfei> 是想用fbterm来着，结果没有/dev/fb这个文件,fbterm启动不了
<mengfei> 用的是ubuntu server
<ofan> 发现arch的bauerbill都可以查询cpan
<aBiNg> mengfei: grep -i config_fb /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<xiaofan> 为什么fedora开启了3D。拖动窗口会使compiz崩溃阿？？？？
<cfy> MaskRay: Kandu 我btrfs device del错了一个。。。
<cfy> 系统即将挂掉。。。我猜。。。
<cfy> 寒假再见。。。
<xiaofan> 除了ubuntu  还有哪个linux的桌面做得比较好？？？
<cfy> MaskRay: Kandu 蹭btrfs没有运行结束。我该备份哪些东西？
<cfy> 都不在？
<cfy> 快阿。。
<cfy> 有没有人给点提示？
<cfy> 我备份了。/home/ /etc/ /var/lib/portage/world
<cfy> 别了。。。
<cfy> 哦？
<aBiNg> cfy: 好凄凉...:D
<ofan> cfy: 还没折腾挂？
<cfy> ofan: aBiNg 额。。。。
<cfy> 我觉得死定了。。。
<cfy> fsck看下。。。
<cfy> del却没del掉。。。
<cfy> 结果出错了。。。
<cfy> 额。。
<cfy> btrfsck执行出错。。。
<Kandu> cfy: <--OO--<
<Kandu> cfy: 安全第一啊
<Kandu> cfy: 我們就存取幾個文本文件，要那麼新的 fs 幹嗎呢  -_-b
 * Kandu 摸摸 cfy 的頭以示安慰
<cfy> Kandu: T_T
<cfy> Kandu: 我觉得重启肯定再也活不过来了。。
<cfy> 我试图把root的内容移动到某个分区，然后用rescue恢复。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 默哀。。
<cfy> 好开始备份。。。
<cfy> 希望可以备份好。
<cfy> 只要能备份好。我就不怕。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 唉，主要我空间不够。。。不然没这么被动。。。
<xliotx> 问下，我换新电脑，想把原来里面的东西倒过去。最方便快捷的方式是啥？架ftp？
<cfy> rsync吧
<cfy> 随便找个live开个sshd然后就可以rsync了。还是增量的。
<cfy> 开rsync server也可以。不过我不会,囧
<xliotx> 有没有啥图形工具方便架设简易ftp服务器之类的
<cfy> @_@
<cfy> 干嘛ftp.....
<xliotx> 就单次倒过去就行。
<cfy> xliotx: 有系统没？
<cfy> windows?
<cfy> linux?
<xliotx> 都是archlinux
<cfy> 全是linux的话，
<cfy> 你去开ssh
<cfy> sshd
<cfy> rsync即可
<xliotx> 但是新电脑里也有文件。旧的就是一些数据文件和配置文件
<cfy> ?
<cfy> rsync本来就是‘面向’文件的呀。
<xliotx> ssh方便学不……没弄过
<xliotx> OK
<cfy> 要是我来。不出问题。确定好路径。1 min内应该开始拷贝
<cfy> 学习要看基础，不好说。
<xliotx> cfy, OK,我看看wiki
<cfy> 不过学了有用的。
<cfy> 很多地方以后你备份啥的。很多用处。。。
<cfy> 还有 墙。。。。
<xliotx> cfy, 应该还好吧，我用linux3年了，就是一直没碰过ssh.
<cfy> xliotx: 那行的。学习下吧。ssh和rsync都是好工具。值得学习呢:)
<xliotx> cfy, 墙用的gapp
<cfy> xliotx: 哦。
<xliotx> cfy, 嗯，谢谢了。
<cfy> xliotx: 客气:)
<xrfang> 这里有人对二叉树有兴趣吗？我在看SB树的说明，里面有个奇怪的表达方法想请教一下。
<MaskRay> xrfang: 感兴趣
<jyf1987> xrfang: 有
<jyf1987> 但没办法给你答或了
<cfy> jyf1987: MaskRay 和 Kandu 估计都会
<xliotx> cfy, 嗯，传上了，谢谢啦~
<cfy> xliotx: 这么快阿。呵呵。
<jyf1987> cfy: 我是半吊子
<jyf1987> kandu肯定会
<cfy> jyf1987: MaskRay 专业的XD
<xliotx> cfy, 就几个命令么，嘿嘿。受教。
<jyf1987> cfy: mask在读大学？ 不是90后跟 哈皮童年么
<xrfang> 两位，我的问题是这个：s[L] ≥ s[C]，s[D]
<cfy> xliotx: 呵呵。我说要看基础嘛，如果对cli恐惧的。那肯定不行。呵呵
<xrfang> 它这个表达式里面逗号是什么意思？？
<MaskRay> cfy: 我是半吊子，B tree 系列没研究过
<xrfang> 不知是什么奇怪的表达方法
<cfy> jyf1987: 那也不带表别人不nb阿
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦，
<cfy> jyf1987: 你看XD
<cfy> MaskRay: 唉，我还有4门考试。。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: Kandu 做文件系统的肯定会。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯，人家忙。。。。。。。我在想为啥不参与开发，而要自己再来一次呢？
<MaskRay> xrfang: 我表示 B tree 这样多叉树没实现过。。
<jyf1987> cfy: 好吧 是我错了 世界是你们90后的 更是00后的 10后也要努力哦
<xrfang> MaskRay: 不是实现的细节问题，而是这种描述，表达方法，我不懂。
<cfy> jyf1987: 10后。。。。。
<jyf1987> cfy: 今年出生的
<cfy> jyf1987: 嗯。。。。
<xrfang> MaskRay，jyf1987：http://www.nocow.cn/index.php/Size_Balanced_Tree
 * cfy 我还是背我的英语。。。看着系统备份。。。。
<xrfang> 看看这篇说明里面说的傻逼树的两个特征，这两个特征表达的意思我不懂。
<cfy> 估计有戏。。。。
<jyf1987> 这是平衡树吧
<xrfang> 对的
<MaskRay> xrfang: 这个我懂
<xrfang> 请问这个表达什么？
<jyf1987> 我不懂 退下
<MaskRay> xrfang: A >= B,C 表示 A >= B && A >= C
<xrfang> 这算什么啊！我也不知道那些ACM的牛人到底是哪来的表达方法。
<xrfang>  k ← left[t]
<MaskRay> xrfang: 原来你指 Size balanced tree，我以为某 B tree 变种
<xrfang> 这种伪代码也不知道是什么语法
<xrfang> 恩sbt，就是sb树
<xrfang> 谢谢MaskRay
<MaskRay> xrfang: 这是偷懒写法吧，不严谨的
<jyf1987> 额 这个符号我都不知道怎么打出来
<xrfang> MaskRay: 可是，这是发明人的正式论文里面用的。
<cfy> happyaron: 阿榕
<xrfang> 还有就是right[t]，而不用t.right或t->right
<MaskRay> xrfang: 话说你要拿这个做什么？
<cfy> happyaron: 我杯具了。。。。
<xrfang> 真是觉得非常的古怪。
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 那么 要表示 A >= B || A >= C用哪个符号代替逗号呢
<xrfang> MaskRay: 程序中要做排序。我实现了Treap，但看到sb树不错，想用下。
<MaskRay> xrfang: 那用 C++ set 或是 multiset
<xrfang> 我一般写程序都是调用现成的排序或者用hash做索引避免排序。这还是第一次自己玩树。^_^
<happyaron> cfy: 咋了？
<xrfang> M
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 这应该是不严谨写法
<xrfang> MaskRay: 我只用Java或Pascal，而目前这个程序是要用Pascal:-)
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 我对简写感兴趣
<cfy> happyaron: device delete删除错一个。而且，剩下的那个device不够空间，导致删除失败
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 这种符号说不定哪天就有什么语言支持了呢 正则不就是数学家捣鼓出来的
<cfy> happyaron: 无法修复。再删除另一个也不行
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 恩
<cfy> happyaron: 不过目前读取还是可以。所以我再备份数据
<cfy> happyaron: 你的root 是不是multi device?
<happyaron> cfy: 我就一个device
<cfy> happyaron: 哦，两个device我这里启动不聊。正在解决。。。没想到手误。。。
<MaskRay> xrfang: 非得用 Pascal 写啊？
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 还有巴斯克那些范式的写法 那些符号能用正常键盘直接出来么
<xrfang> :-)，也可以用Java/Python/。。。N种我会的语言，但我就是不会C++
 * cfy 重启
<MaskRay> jyf1987: APL 那些符号需要特殊键盘的。。。
<xrfang> 这程序经商定已经决定用pascal了。
<xrfang> 这左键头表达式的伪码到底是啥玩意？
<MaskRay> 赋值，算法导论就是这样写的
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 那这个太2了
<xrfang> 诶都在说算法导论，这是一个通称，还是某本经典著作的名字？
<MaskRay> jyf1987: wikipedia 上 APL 求素数的：(~R∊R∘.×R)/R←1↓⍳R，，，，，，
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 额 数学家真讨厌
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 此语言构思年代比 Lisp 还早...
<happyaron> xrfang: http://www.amazon.cn/%E5%9B%BD%E5%A4%96%E4%BC%98%E7%A7%80%E4%BF%A1%E6%81%AF%E7%A7%91%E5%AD%A6%E4%B8%8E%E6%8A%80%E6%9C%AF%E7%B3%BB%E5%88%97%E6%95%99%E5%AD%A6%E7%94%A8%E4%B9%A6%E2%80%A2%E7%AE%97%E6%B3%95%E5%AF%BC%E8%AE%BA-%E7%AC%AC2%E7%89%88-%E5%BD%B1%E5%8D%B0%E7%89%88-%E7%A7%91%E5%B0%94%E6%9B%BC-Cormen/dp/B0011A1VGA/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1294643381&sr=8-4
<xrfang> 喜欢用符号，特那个啥。
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 这个知道 讲c的时候有带着说过这东西
<jyf1987> xf
<jyf1987> r
<jyf1987> xrfang: 你把玩正则的给得罪了
<xrfang> 嗯？jyf1987，正则我很喜欢，没觉得有问题。
<xrfang> MaskRay: 此箭头语言是科大师发明的？
<MaskRay> xrfang: 应该不是，但我个人认为作者写这种伪码是受该书启发的
<xrfang> 对，没办法，学下。
<DraZet>  哈喽哈
<DraZet> 洒家来了
<happyaron> c
<happyaron> cfy: 如何
<cfy> happyaron: 奇怪。正常了。。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 文件系统没坏，再运行btrfsck，没有任何错误。。。。。
<cfy> 囧
<cfy> happyaron: btrfs真稳定。。。。。。
<cfy> 虽然有点傻。呵呵
<happyaron> cfy: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 太監大哥，來了，各位快喊千歲
<happyaron> cfy: btrfsck 必须离线运行
<cfy> 继续研究如何 multi device....
<cfy> happyaron: 我在线的。。。。一直在线运行。。。。
<NoIE> 我花￥390买了一块希捷移动硬盘，我有点怕它是假的。
<DraZet> 多大？
<happyaron> cfy: 在线的话，程序运行不可靠，而且可能导致文件系统xx
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。我对它有信心
<cfy> happyaron: 刚才都那样了，都不坏。。。。nb的。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 不要太自信，你那种情况是人家说没问题的
<happyaron> cfy: 但是btrfsck人家说是有问题的。
<NoIE> DraZet: 500G.
<cfy> happyaron: 人家说没问题？
<DraZet> NoIE: 差不多吧 我之前买的也就400左右
<cfy> happyaron: 主要是我第一次不知道。运行下。就没问题。。。。它也不提示下。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯，多看 btrfs.wiki.kernel.org
<cfy> 哦。
<cfy> 还没详细看。。。。。调喜欢的看的。
<happyaron> cfy: btrfs-tools都不做异常检测，完全依靠内核。
<cfy> 哦。。。
<NoIE> DraZet: 谢谢。另：我想把它格式化为FAT32格式，500G应该可以吧？
<cfy> 我现在奇怪了。。。。
<happyaron> NoIE: 你是Hello World?
<happyaron> cfy: 实验性的文件系统嘛
<cfy> root=指定的不行。。。失败后，再填一次好了。。。
<NoIE> happyaron: 是的。
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀大牛玩文件系統 btrfs
<cfy> initramfs里的echo有没有哪里有记录的？
<cfy> dmesg里没有
<CyrusYzGTt> 誰有部落格的帳號，
<happyaron> cfy: 没有记录
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。麻烦。我讨厌看别人的脚本。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 看脚本不如自己写，哈哈
<cfy> happyaron: 怕写不好阿。如果能借助别人的就好了。
<cfy> 东西太多
<cfy> 好，试试
<DraZet> NoIE: 不可以 可以格式化成ntfs
<NoIE> DraZet: 我家的DVD播放器可以外接移动硬盘，但是却不支持ntfs格式。
<DraZet> NoIE: 分几个区 每个区要小于40G好像就可以格式化为fat了
<iFvwm> 设备本来就fat才支持
<iFvwm> 720p 480p 可以看就够了
<iFvwm> lerosua: 额。还不回家
<lerosua> iFvwm: 你有票吗
<iFvwm> lerosua: 你假扮民工嘛。民工都可以团体票。
<huangg> 2hhola
<DraZet> 火车票提前几天放票啊
<iFvwm> 多年没坐过了。不知道。
<iFvwm> lerosua: 你回家。我也去你家玩玩吧。
<cfy> happyaron: 搞定了
<happyaron> cfy: 恭喜。
<cfy> happyaron: 稀里糊涂的。
<cfy> 不过我好像鼠标坏了。。。
<cfy> 每次开机都要重新插下。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 快新年了，更新下gmlive
<aBiNg> iFvwm: surf + firefox 啊
<iFvwm> 。
<aBiNg> lol
<iFvwm> ~~~~
<_xiaoMo> 悲剧了.我把xchat的菜单栏给弄没了.怎么调处来?现在所有操作都得打命令.悲剧.
<_xiaoMo> 搞定了.我晕 `.太悲剧了.
<aBiNg> _xiaoMo: 惊驾了啊。呵呵
<iFvwm> 通常是自己犯傻了。
<_xiaoMo> - - ...
<iFvwm> 无聊了。谁给点好玩的。
<_xiaoMo> 今天脑子不正常....
<_xiaoMo> iFvwm, DOTA.
<iFvwm> roylez: 出来发2个图
<aBiNg> iFvwm: 就知道你文档写完了..
<iFvwm> 这是啥。 _xiaoMo
<_xiaoMo> iFvwm, 算了.看你也不玩游戏,...你想玩啥了.
<iFvwm> aBiNg: 不会写。写不不出3页。
<iFvwm> _xiaoMo: 额。咋看出来的
<_xiaoMo> iFvwm, 因为你不知道dota..`
<iFvwm> 那你不知道的，估计更多。
<wujie> 无聊啊
<_xiaoMo> - - ...我已经从游戏中脱离出来了 哈哈
<iFvwm> wujie: 来，给个电影看
<DraZet> iFvwm: 去写一个fvwm的配置安装新手指南 要详细 带图的
<wujie> 死神少女
<_xiaoMo> 8G 带码 葫芦娃.
<iFvwm> 早忘记了。 DraZet
<iFvwm> 要给就给url啊。
<iFvwm> 或者给megnet
<_xiaoMo> - - 8G 葫芦娃?
<wujie> 新版的？3D
<_xiaoMo> - - ...额.网上吵的很火的...带 马赛克 的葫芦娃..
<iFvwm> http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kz=665951952
<_xiaoMo> ...
<iFvwm> 说好我带他给小泽玛莉亚种子的，竟然给我葫芦娃的种子 老子下了一通宵8G。竟然还有马赛克。请大家别带这种败类。” 悄悄的跟老魔十八岁说：我被人刷了 ...
<_xiaoMo> 老魔18  那帖子 挺火的
<cfy> MaskRay: 很不错，lol,btrfs
<cfy> Kandu:
<cfy> happyaron: 在不？
<cfy> happyaron: btrfsctl -a到底啥用？
<iFvwm> 24岁的 Natasha Atlee
<cfy> iFvwm: ee，我搞定咯。
<iFvwm> cfy: 啥。搞定啥
<cfy> iFvwm: 作为root文件系统的btrfs，多分区
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ ee小賤人，我把perl-book發到ftp(dot)sdedu(dot)net上，好吧
<niw> 我都不明白这是什么东东
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 我把perl-book發到ftp(dot)sdedu(dot)net上，好吧
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 什么perl-book?
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 我上次发的那个？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ bingo
<iFvwm> nnd 我又来踢你
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 发7z的版本好了。别暴露我的用户名
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 我有点忘了。tar.xz压缩版本可能有我的名字。。。。。用户名。。。这样那个不好。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 我發解壓版的上去
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: okay,注意用户。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 只要不暴露我，其他随你。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 额。。。还是ee快。。。
<aBiNg> ..
<cfy> iFvwm: 你只要慢一秒，我就打完了。XD
<iFvwm> 啥。文档？
<cfy> iFvwm: 我上传的perl书籍。
<cfy> iFvwm: 稍微整理的。质量都是不错的。以英文为主
<iFvwm> 我不看
<iFvwm> 看书变虫子的
<cfy> iFvwm: 下次我如果闲得无聊。可以把书都传上去，炫耀一下squashfs
<cfy> iFvwm: @_@
<iFvwm> 不看书，一样写的嘛
<cfy> .
<cfy> 书只是一种媒介
<aBiNg> cfy: 你压缩成 sqfs，想下的都得装 tools XD
<cfy> aBiNg: 那没办法的。上传是要非体力的。。。。。
<cfy> è´¹
<alvin_rxg> http://i.imgur.com/Pfxmh.jpg
<iFvwm> 曾经，有人巨多书的
<cfy> 我没有自己的目的才懒得传呢，lol
<cfy> aBiNg: 挂载不一定的吧。
<cfy> aBiNg: 看你内核阿。
<iFvwm> 开一个nfs
<cfy> 慢死。。。
<iFvwm> 传啥哦
<cfy> 30G+的书
<iFvwm> 额。月月不在。
<cfy> iFvwm: 电子书。。。
<iFvwm> 他可以搞飞快的服务器
<cfy> .
<cfy> 我也可以挂bt....
<cfy> 这样吧。我先传个几个G，加密，弄成bt,然后共享。
<iFvwm> 。
<cfy> 过一段时间再搞
<iFvwm> nfs sshfs 。我浏览下
<iFvwm> 甚至vnc。 lol
<cfy> iFvwm: ssh的话，哪种是可以断点的？
<iFvwm> 浏览下目录而已。
<iFvwm> sshd一开。我的ftp就上去了
<cfy> iFvwm: http://cfy.googlecode.com/files/books_tree.xz
<cfy> iFvwm: 这里是书目。
<iFvwm> 。目录也xz。你bt
<cfy> tree的结果
<cfy> 压缩嘛,lol
<cfy> 节约带宽
<iFvwm> nnnnd xzcat下，都刷晕。不看了。节约寿命
<cfy> iFvwm: xzcat|less嘛
<cfy> iFvwm: 直接less也行阿
<iFvwm> 你搞一个h片目录吧。115的。
<cfy> 感觉less好用的。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: @_@
<cfy> iFvwm: 伤身体。。。
<onshoestring> less 什么东东？ 上片目录？
<iFvwm> 精选
<cfy> onshoestring: 书
<cfy> iFvwm: @_@
<onshoestring> 这个不是ee?
<cfy> onshoestring: 你说 iFvwm ?
<onshoestring> 对
<iFvwm> onshoestring: 你这烂nick。我老看成一双绣花鞋了。
<cfy> on shoe string
<iFvwm> 嗯。看晕
<cfy> gedjdb
<cfy> 怎么拼的？
<cfy> 呵呵
<iFvwm> 德文的忽悠的意识
<iFvwm> 意思
<iFvwm> 最烦躁的是 kk的烂名字
<iFvwm> 那大写的I
<cfy> 额。。。。每当这个时侯ee都等下班。。。
<cfy> lerosua: 斗篷好。
<cfy> lerosua: 为啥每次我进你blog都是页面没找到，然后要再点一次
<cfy> lerosua: refer?
<cfy> iFvwm: 长沙冷不？
<iIlL10oO> iFvwm: hi
<iFvwm> 不冷了。过了
<onshoestring> 窗口管理器openbox，awesome，FVWM和桌面环境kde gnome有什么区别
<iFvwm> iIlL10oO: 烂kk。改名不。
<xiaofan> 升级内核升级内核  针悲剧
<iFvwm> iIlL10oO: 好恶毒的。这nick
<iIlL10oO> iFvwm: 改个更复杂的不
<happyaron> xiaofan: 没需求就不升级呗。
<lerosua> cfy: 呃，服务器有问题吧，我也 不太清楚
<iFvwm> 还能复杂啊。
<xiaofan> happyaron: 我声卡无法识别。只好升级
<happyaron> xiaofan: :(
<happyaron> xiaofan: 你用什么系统？
<cfy> lerosua: 哦。。。我原本以为你防盗链。。
<cfy> lerosua: 你这里没问题么？
<cfy> lkk...
<iFvwm> nick iIlLoOvV1i0o
<cfy> happyaron: snapshot有数量限制么？我用快照来备份etc咋样？主要防止我误删除
<lerosua> cfy: 我翻页也遇到过
<iFvwm> 阳光灿烂不。 lerosua
<iIlL10oO> iILlIIllIIllIIll11iill
<xiaofan> happyaron: fedora
<cfy> lerosua: 哦，我是每次主页都这样。
<onshoestring> 我台式机 声音也有问题 看flash开始时有声音 一会就没声音了
<onshoestring> 什么原因？
<iFvwm> 你这还容易看些。 iIlL10oO
 * cfy 不开flash
<lerosua> iFvwm: 灿烂个屁啊。我前些天连续烧四十度，连续三天。
<iFvwm> onshoestring: 估计， pa的bug.
<cfy> iFvwm: lkk纯粹是不让你补全。。。
<jyf1987> lerosua: 呵呵
<iFvwm> lerosua: 那xx和他lp没安抚你？
<onshoestring> ee pa是什么？
<lerosua> iFvwm: 安抚能退烧？
<iFvwm> pulse-audio onshoestring
<happyaron> cfy: 没有限制
<iFvwm> lerosua: 那是，一激动，你就不烧了。
<onshoestring> 笔记本看flash到是没问题
<cfy> happyaron: 太多了。会不会性能限制？比如我准备一天一次
<happyaron> cfy: 没听说
<cfy> happyaron: okay
<onshoestring> ee  窗口管理器openbox，awesome，FVWM和桌面环境kde gnome有什么区别
<wujie> i9正是版不再支持FLASH
<iFvwm> onshoestring: 通常，有些游戏使用oss，比使用pa正常很多。
<iFvwm> kde gnome集成了很多很多软件嘛。其他的wm就是纯wm
<cfy> [高清电影]攻壳机动队.动画.2004.日本.中文字幕.1280x688.rmvb
<wujie> 优酷
<onshoestring> 就是说其它窗口管理器安装软件以后可以和kde gnome一样用的
<onshoestring> ？
 * cfy 重启再测试
<iFvwm> onshoestring: 可以这样理解
<cfy> happyaron: 对了，btrfs device scan是不是可以理解为激活？
<iFvwm> 通常面板等上面的东西，没了。 onshoestring 不兼容
<happyaron> cfy: 没有多设备，不了解这个。
<iFvwm> lerosua: 出来吹下
<cfy> happyaron: 哦，我是要scan才能用。不过前面都是btrfsctl -A xxx，我换下试试
<wujie> http://www.apple.com.cn/macbookair/
<lerosua> iFvwm: 现在头脑不好使了，不会吹了
<onshoestring> 那就要安装菜单 面板等程序
<iFvwm> lerosua: 现在退了烧吧
<xiaofan> ubuntu和fedora的内核应该是一样吧？？为什么我装ubuntu有声音而fedora却没有阿？？
<iFvwm> onshoestring: 你也可以直接调用面板，假装一样的
<happyaron> xiaofan: 内核不一样
<xiaofan> happyaron: 理由？
<onshoestring> 内核是不是自己重新编译的 发行版
<lerosua> iFvwm: 现在是退了，可也烧坏了
<iFvwm> 声音问题复杂 xiaofan 通常就是配置文件某开关什么的不对
<iFvwm> lerosua: 你又开始悲观了。
<iFvwm> 去按摩吧。可以拍好的。 lerosua
<lerosua> iFvwm: 没钱按摩
<MeaCulpa> 突然觉得我们国家护照用的字体好傻
<MeaCulpa> 居然用一个1和l没区别的字体
<onshoestring> 啥地方坏了 要按摩
<MeaCulpa> 那么正式的东西...
<xiaofan> F
<xiaofan> iFvwm: 那请问配置文件在？？？
<onshoestring> 有没有免费 可以做ssh通道
<iFvwm> xiaofan: 这可不确定。你lspic hwinfo等，比较2个系统吧。有结果了，再找原因。
<iFvwm> lerosua: 这个我可以负担。过来吧。
<xiaofan> onshoestring: 给别人做还是别人给你做？？？
<onshoestring> 我自己用
<DraZet> http://cnbeta.com/articles/131901.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu开发者日活动将在印度班加罗尔举行_Ubuntu_cnBeta.COM
<xiaofan> iFvwm: 那很累的
<xiaofan> F
<xiaofan> iFvwm: 得重装到ubuntu再lspci
<iFvwm> xiaofan: 不累。或者你找到声卡型号，去官方论坛搜索嘛
<iFvwm> 。
<iFvwm> 卸载了啊。
<onshoestring> 说是可以翻强
<iFvwm> 有时候是配置，有时候是modprobe的事情，也是一句话。
<xiaofan> iFvwm: 官网没有。
<iFvwm> 那换系统
<xiaofan> iFvwm: 你想得出来 哦
<lerosua> iFvwm: 还是没票
<iFvwm> win8要出了。赶紧换
<iFvwm> lerosua: 那xx呢？
<onshoestring> 换什么？
<onshoestring> win8还早着呢
<iFvwm> 换绣花鞋
<iFvwm> :D
<onshoestring> æ­»ee
<iFvwm> 那恐怖片
<iFvwm> 额。这口气。这难道是那个妹朵？
<onshoestring> 论坛上都说 死ee
<iFvwm> roylez: 你的熟人来了。
<iFvwm> 别沾我，你去沾 roylez
<iFvwm> 额。下班了。居然cron没提示。nnnnd
<qijie> hello
<^k^> qijie, 好  17:18 
<lubcat> test code......
<lubcat> 呵呵
<DraZet> ？
<aBiNg> DraZet: 那什么 *-look.org 都是一个服务器么？
<DraZet> aBiNg: 神码意思？
<aBiNg> gnome-look box-look kde-look 这些 DraZet
<DraZet> aBiNg: 查查他们的ping和whois
<DraZet> aBiNg: 怎么突然想起这个问题了啊
<aBiNg> 都不能打开了，瞬间觉得应该是一个 server，呵呵
<aBiNg> 果真是..
<END> sancho 选择语言的下拉框 不显示语言 有谁遇见过没？
 * aBiNg CRI easy FM 在大篇幅地介绍 Ubuntu，呵呵
 * DraZet dangdang网送货真慢，比京东差远了
<dell640m> 我靠，有录音么？
<dell640m> 我好久没听EZFM飞鱼秀了
<aBiNg> mms://enmms.chinabroadcast.cn/fm91.5
<aBiNg> 好像没有了:( dell640m
<dell640m> 是什么节目？
<dell640m> 是飞鱼秀么？
<dell640m> 中午一般都是轻松咖啡馆儿
<aBiNg> china drive, Easy FM
<dell640m> 哦
<dell640m> 他们论坛里有
<NoIE> 为什么执行mkfs时没有警示信息？
<dell640m> 去官网可以听近期的回放
<aBiNg> 论坛没去过，我一开机就打开 easy FM，呵呵
<NoIE> 如果执行mkfs时有一条警示信息，我就不会格式化我的硬盘了。
<dell640m> aBiNg: 是哪天的节目？
<aBiNg> 这段介绍吗？就刚才啊
<dell640m> 刚才的好像没有，最新的回放也就是昨天的了
<aBiNg> 那要等到明天.. dell640m
<dell640m> aBiNg: 你不会敲姓名的快捷键么？
<aBiNg> dell640m: 嗯？
<dell640m> aBiNg: 哦，我看你总是在末尾加ID
<aBiNg> 有时候习惯
<dell640m> aBiNg: :)
<NoIE> 最近看了一部动画片：死后的世界，我现在忙着恢复数据，感觉自己好像进入了死后的世界。。。
<cfy_ipod> NoIE: The way from superblock doesn't work?
<NoIE> cfy_ipod: 那个好像是恢复受损分区的，对格式化过的分区好像无效。
<cfy_ipod> NoIE: Someone use it to recover from swaped partition
<NoIE> cfy_ipod: 他好像是说，使用mkswap命令影响到了其他的分区。
<cfy_ipod> NoIE: 你要搞到正确的superblock才行
<NoIE> cfy_ipod: 然后呢？
<cfy_ipod> NoIE: 然后貌似一个分区只有一个superblock,其他的都是备份，替换啥的吧
<NoIE> cfy_ipod: 格式化会影响superblock吗？
<cfy_ipod> 悬
<cfy_ipod> 如果每次都选同一个地方，那就...
<MaskRay> 如何在生成的 pdf 中嵌入字体？
<_myke> MaskRay: 用过jfs, xfs么?
<MaskRay> _myke: 没有
<_myke> MaskRay: 你用过哪些FileSystem type?
<_myke> 请问jfs优势在哪里?
<MaskRay> _myke: ext[2-4] reiserfs ufs，很少的
<cfy_ipod> Jfs->db
<_myke> MaskRay: ufs?
<_myke> cfy_ipod: db?
<_myke> MaskRay: 是reiserfs还是reiser4
<cfy_ipod> 嗯，数据库
<_myke> cfy_ipod: 哪些性能比较好? 小文件? 还是?
<cfy_ipod> 什么？
<xinxin> shell 可不可以让FTP自动登录。。不需要写登录名跟密码的
<MaskRay> _myke: reiserfs3
<MaskRay> xelatex 如何把字体嵌入到 pdf 中？
<NoIE> http://noie.blogbus.com/logs/98355892.html
<xinxin> shell 可不可以让FTP自动登录。。不需要写登录名跟密码的，这个能实现吗？
<_myke> cfy_ipod: jfs在哪方面的性能优势?
<cfy_ipod> 数据库
<cfy_ipod> 啊榕说的
<halida> 同志们, 原先我希捷1.5T的硬盘有问题不敢用了, 大家有什么建议吗? 1T就可以了.
<halida> 牌子.
<_myke> halida: badblocks /dev/sdX
<DraZet> halida: 扔给我
<DraZet> halida: 不过貌似 给我也没什么用
<halida> 怎么给?
<halida> 我在上海
<halida> 正在考虑买什么, 不过挑不来, 有什么建议吗?
<halida> 日常开发使用. 不下东西.
<_myke> halida: 现用badblocks检查
<caleb-> halida: 买本本？
<DraZet> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/131923.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian 6.0 ＂Squeeze＂ 即将发布?_Debian GNU/Linux_cnBeta.COM
<DraZet> halida: 买本 就两个选择 一个是 thinkpad T系列 X系列 一个就是苹果的MBP
<_myke> DraZet: 其实Squeeze的发布时间已经定死了
<caleb-> 没有吧
<DraZet> halida: 只开发不下东西 买那么大的硬盘没用 不放爱情动作片的话 40G足够
<caleb-> debian 从来不定死时间的
<DraZet> _myke: 我就是想知道 能不能支持我的无线网卡 我家没有有线
<DraZet> 大便经常跳票不是吗
<_myke> caleb-: 上次谁给我了一个网址写了时间
<caleb-> _myke: 你被耍了
<_myke> DraZet: 不太可能
<_myke> caleb-: 反正我testing
<caleb-> squeeze release note 翻译进度还没跟上，有兴趣的可以去翻
<caleb-> 德文都 100% 了
<gebjgd> 没人用
<gebjgd> 没人看
 * MaskRay 滚动升级多好，等什么发行版发布
<caleb-> gebjgd: lenny release 时中文是 100%
<gebjgd> caleb-< 因为那时候房价便宜
<gebjgd> caleb-< 老百姓有钱吃饭
<lubcat> .....
<caleb-> MaskRay: debian 很多用户是滚动升级的(sid)
<gebjgd> caleb-< 现在都这房价物价了。谁有钱吃饱了撑的去翻译阿
<caleb-> sid 用户最烦 freeze 了 XD
<lubcat> ......
<MaskRay> caleb-: 那不需要等发布了？
<lubcat> 专业翻译十年能整个房不
<caleb-> 不过 stable release 后的升级潮也会让 sid 用户觉得很爽
<caleb-> MaskRay: 用 testing / sid 就不用等发布啊
<gebjgd> lubcat< 70年后就没了
<gebjgd> lubcat< 浮云
<lubcat> .......
<lubcat> 心态真好。XD
<gebjgd> lubcat< 恩，因为我不i买房
<caleb-> 买啥房啊，实体翻墙多好
<gebjgd> 对
<caleb-> 墙外的房便宜，又有地产
<lubcat> ...人力出口？
<MaskRay> 中标中易那些字体的授权是什么？
<caleb-> 墙内只有房产没有地产，还会被拆迁
<lubcat> 嗯睡着了。都不知道的
 * DraZet 回家了
<cfy_ipod> 6 days left
<lubcat> 108 left
<Kandu> cfy_ipod: ?
<cfy_ipod> Kandu: 16 is the start of my holiday:)
<caleb-> cfy_ipod: 大學？
<caleb-> s/å­¸/å­¦/
<cfy_ipod> caleb-: Yeah
<Kandu> cfy_ipod: “ 16:16 < cfy> Kandu: ”?
<cfy_ipod> Kandu: i have no idea what happen then
<Kandu> cfy_ipod: :)
<cfy_ipod> Kandu: :P
<NoIE> 我的文件只恢复了55.2G，我该高兴吗？
<missing> 啊,说句话,哈哈
<missing> NoIE: 节哀
<Guest96988> 高兴
<NoIE> missing: 谢谢。
<NoIE> Guest96988: 好吧。
<NoIE> 我为了恢复文件，今天下午跑了趟中关村，买了个500G的移动硬盘。
<missing> NoIE: 不见了多少?
<NoIE> 本来想着能把所有的文件都恢复的。
<ofan> NoIE: 什么情况
<NoIE> missing: 四五百G。
<ofan> 硬盘掉水了？
<missing> NoIE: 什么毛病?
<NoIE> ofan: 自宫。
<missing> 啊...自作孽啊
<ofan> NoIE: 那干你硬盘毛事
<ofan> NoIE: ....拿硬盘..?
<NoIE> ofan: 买个新硬盘，用PhotoRec来恢复主机机箱里的硬盘上的文件。
<NoIE> 凑合了。。。
<ofan> NoIE: 硬盘怎么坏的
<NoIE> ofan: 自己使用mkfs命令。
<ofan> NoIE: 非低格的能恢复
<Guest96988> 如果有压缩包就悲剧了
<NoIE> ofan: 怎么恢复，教教我。
<jingwen> 杯具
<Guest96988> name
<jingwen> Guest96988:: 你会恢复
<cfy> NoIE: 你再搞笑吧。。。
<cfy> NoIE: 你在搞笑吧。。。
<ofan> NoIE: 你没再写入过吧
<cfy> NoIE: 除非我重要文件否则上 photorec没意思的
<cfy> NoIE: 太多了。要么你限制下文件类型
<NoIE> cfy: 没有写入过。
<gebjgd> final data搞过
<Guest96988> 恢复过，一般压缩文件直接完蛋
<cfy>  NoIE: 找个高手弄吧。
<NoIE> cfy: 我就是想恢复几个.xcf、.blend、.py文件，电影、游戏、游戏存档我已经不在乎了。
<Guest96988> 啊
<cfy> NoIE: 你想得真好。。。。
<NoIE> 如果大家没有合适的办法，我打算明天挂载那个被格式化的分区，就这样用了。
<cfy> NoIE: 要么smart
<cfy> NoIE: 要么smart得恢复。要么累死。。
<jingwen> windows下有个恢复的软件
<ofan> NoIE: 先整盘备份个
<NoIE> ofan: 没银子。
<lubcat> 挂载。用easyrecovery
<Warm_HUG> 谁用dell的笔记本啊？
<jingwen> NoIE:: windows下有个恢复的软件
<lubcat> Warm_HUG: en
<ofan> NoIE: 你格式化的是分区？
<NoIE> jingwen: 能恢复ext4的分区吗？
<Warm_HUG> lubcat: 你的什么机型？
<NoIE> ofan: 格式化。
<cfy> easyrecovery......
<jingwen> haier
<ofan> NoIE: what
<cfy> 貌似那个也是和photorec的效果。。。
<lubcat> Warm_HUG: ..insprion1545
<ofan> NoIE: 用dd把整个分区备份个
<jingwen> NoIE:: 可以识别ext4,不知道能不能恢得
<cfy> ofan: 好大。。。
<ofan> NoIE: ext4不是有日志系统么，可以恢复
<NoIE> ofan: 可能不行，我的分区有800G大。
<alvin_rxg> NoIE: http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/
<jingwen> NoIE:: 好像我在３６０l软件管理里找到的,你看下,我都忘了叫什么了
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 人家是文件系统坏了。。。
<NoIE> jingwen: 那就算了，不想再装win了。
<cfy> NoIE: 你直接去频道里问问
<Warm_HUG> lubcat: 帮同学看机器，发现Inspiron 灵越 15R(Ins15RD-488) 和 Inspiron 灵越 15R(Ins15RD-478) 除了外壳，啥都一样，都晕了。想找个使用过的真人谈谈看法来着
<NoIE> alvin_rxg: 我看看，谢谢。
<NoIE> cfy: 什么频道？
<cfy> NoIE: 去#ubuntu好了。
<cfy> 随便去个有高手的人多的
<jingwen> ofan:: 用日志恢复?请教!
<lubcat> 我瞅瞅。
<cfy> ofan: 你是说super block?
<NoIE> 大家觉得，我现在应该放弃还是在努力一下？
<ofan> jingwen: 看到过有这么恢复的
<ofan> cfy: 找第一个没被破坏的inode
<jingwen> ofan:: 用什么方法,大致
<cfy> ofan: 嗯
<ofan> jingwen: 就找inode,然后直接挂到其他地方的一个文件夹上，copy出来
<cfy> NoIE: 把你的硬盘寄给 ofan ,
<NoIE> 为什么photorec不支持rmvb？我帮别人下载的电视剧，下载了一半了。
<caleb-> NoIE: 没特色的档案本来就无法恢复
<NoIE> cfy: 我的文件还没那么重要。
<lubcat> Warm_HUG: 似乎 478的口碑不错。
<caleb-> NoIE: 就算是有特色的，也很可能没有 100% 恢复
<cfy> NoIE: 哦，那算了。。。
<ofan> NoIE: 那些都是根据文件特征码扫描的
<jingwen> http://linux.chinaunix.net/techdoc/system/2007/03/21/952776.shtml
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux下文件恢复 - 技术文档 - 系统管理 Linux时代 - 开源、自由、共享 - 中国最大的Linux技术社区
<cfy> 最没用的就是photorec了
<NoIE> cfy: caleb-: 恩。
<Warm_HUG> lubcat: 有用478的朋友/同学/路人什么的认识的人不？
<NoIE> jingwen: 我看看。
<caleb-> NoIE: 800G 你用 500G 的恢复？
<ofan> NoIE: 你格式化的新格式和旧格式一样？
<zent00> Warm_HUG: 估计在细节上，比如蓝牙，红外，3G模块，电池6芯或9芯这些部分。
<NoIE> caleb-: 因为我只用了不到500G的空间。
<lubcat> Warm_HUG: 这怎么说啊。。我也不是售后。。
<NoIE> ofan: mkfs.ext4 -m 0 ，应该是一样的吧？
<jingwen> 这里有介绍http://linux.chinaunix.net/techdoc/system/2007/03/21/952776.shtml
<ofan> NoIE: 那应该没多少破坏
<Warm_HUG> lubcat: 我就想知道实际使用效果，可是网上搜来的评论估计都是枪手的，才想找人问问，没有认识的没关系啦。
<NoIE> ofan: 恩，至少用photorec恢复了不少。
<Warm_HUG> zent00: 那些都看了，相同 - -！
<ofan> NoIE: 整盘恢复都很有可能。。
<lubcat> 哦。我认识有卖机器的。可以帮你问顺
<lubcat> 下。
<NoIE> ofan: 哦？用什么工具？
<ofan> NoIE: 不知道有啥工具
<caleb-> NoIE: 买个 2T 的，先 dd 两份先
<caleb-> NoIE: 然后慢慢救
<NoIE> 我打算就这样挂载分区，这么直接用了。
<NoIE> caleb-: 我没钱。。。
<caleb-> NoIE: 有没有 gpg key 啥的？
<ofan> NoIE: http://bbs.diskman.cc/thread-1623-1-1.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux 硬盘格式化后的数据恢复 (下) - 使用经验交流 - DiskGenius论坛 分区丢失|格式化|数据恢复|恢复分区|恢复文件 - Powered by Discuz!
<NoIE> caleb-: 上次买硬盘是因为旧硬盘快坏了。
<caleb-> 每个 Un*x user 都要痛过一次才会知道 su / sudo 不能乱用啊
<NoIE> caleb-: 以前申请过一个，不会用，所以一直没用。
<NoIE> caleb-: 是的。
<caleb-> NoIE: 恭喜你朝高手之路又进了一步
<NoIE> ofan: 我看看。
<caleb-> 爱用 root 登陆的，99.999% 都是 sb
<gebjgd> root = sb ++
<NoIE> caleb-: 我要写一篇文章，将所有 PC、Linux、Win、MacOS、PS3、XBOX 下的危险操作都列出来。
<lubcat> NoIE: 然后我一个一个试试看
<Warm_HUG> lubcat: 拜托了
<NoIE> lubcat: 在你的机器上试试看。
<lubcat> Warm_HUG: .嗯
<lubcat> NoIE: 那我就是名符其实的傻x。。
<Warm_HUG> dell640m: 你干嘛的
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG< 买个thinkpad就完了
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG< 最好带质保的
<dell640m> 刚玩完CS,:-)
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG< 浇水了还能换新的
<Warm_HUG> gebjgd: 我也那么说的，可是对方在墙头摇摆呢
<dell640m> test
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG< 又不是你买
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG< 你慌毛
<^k^> dell640m, ....  20:28 
<dell640m> Warm_HUG: 呵呵
<dell640m> Warm_HUG: 什么情况
<Warm_HUG> gebjgd: 那是我铁的不能再铁的哥们了，当然要帮好忙了
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG< 他老婆好看么？
<caleb-> 帮人家选电脑很烦的
<caleb-> 选好了是应该的，选坏了是你的错
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG< 给铁的不能再铁的好哥们带绿帽，当然要好好帮忙了
<caleb-> 软件要帮忙灌，硬件要帮忙修
<Warm_HUG> gebjgd: 擦，他要是切了，都能给别人做老婆的，和姐洛一样妖孽的
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG< 我操
<Warm_HUG> caleb-: 一杆子打死他
<caleb-> 原来是伪娘！？
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG< 这么好
<caleb-> Warm_HUG: 不要误入岐途啊
<NoIE> 各位，我想挂载那个分区了。
<NoIE> 我格式化的分区是/home分区，是不是直接挂载这个分区，系统就会自动地建立/home/user目录？
<Warm_HUG> gebjgd: 你有兴趣？不过人家有人咯，人家女朋友可是真的妖孽
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG< 我就是问问
<ofan> NoIE: 只读挂载
<lubcat> 罪过。。妖孽。。。
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG< 怎么妖孽了？
<NoIE> ofan: 我有点想直接使用了。
<ofan> NoIE: 那随你。。
<Warm_HUG> gebjgd: 美女中的美女之类的说法
<caleb-> Warm_HUG: 那两个人在床上看起来像百合？
<caleb-> NoIE: 要自己建
<gebjgd> Warm_HUG< 流口水
<lubcat> ...@@
<NoIE> ofan: 最后，我还有多少重建目录的希望？
<ofan> Warm_HUG: 求果照
<ofan> NoIE: 不清楚唉.. 不都已经恢复了一些了
<NoIE> 是的。
<lubcat> .。。。。
<caleb-> NoIE: 可以试试不同软件
<NoIE> caleb-: 还有什么软件？
<caleb-> NoIE: 不同软件恢复的范围会不一样
 * Warm_HUG 又跑题了不是
<NoIE> 可以用？
<Warm_HUG> 你们这些坏淫
<lubcat> 跑跑。。。你懂的
<ofan> Warm_HUG: 光说没多大意思
<caleb-> NoIE: mondo
<NoIE> caleb-: 我试试。
<caleb-> NoIE: magicrescue
<NoIE> caleb-: 好的。
<caleb-> NoIE: gzrt <- 对救回来的 gzip 档案有用
<NoIE> 分区格式化了以后，连UUID都变了。
<NoIE> caleb-: 我没有gzip文件。
<caleb-> NoIE: tar.gz 也算 gzip
<NoIE> caleb-: 我也没有tar.gz文件。
<caleb-> NoIE: foremost <- 也是救资料的
<NoIE> caleb-: 我试试。
<dell640m> 晕，老是掉线
<dell640m> test
<^k^> dell640m, ....  20:44 
<NoIE> caleb-: 感觉formost支持的文件格式比photorec还少，尤其是没有.blend格式。
<caleb-> NoIE: 各軟件本來就各有優缺點
<MaskRay> xelatex 如何把字体嵌入到 pdf 中？
<caleb-> NoIE: 多救一点是一点
<dell640m> required是什么软件包？
<NoIE> caleb-: 哦。。。可是我只在意.blend文件和.xcf文件。
<dell640m> 我在库里搜不到
<caleb-> NoIE: 500G 只救回 1/10 不太够吧…
<caleb-> NoIE: 那 9/10 都不重要？
<NoIE> caleb-: 我觉得，剩下的不太好救，比如有100G左右的游戏、100G左右的电影。
<jingwen> NoIE:: 下面的命令可以尝试修复逻辑卷 /dev/hd1：
<jingwen> 　　
<jingwen> # fsck –p /dev/hd1 –y
<NoIE> 游戏的化，必须是连目录结构都完整的保存下来。
<caleb-> 影片多半只能救回片段，确实没啥意义
<NoIE> caleb-: 恩，是的。
<lubcat> 即便是完整的。一般也看不了了
<dell640m> 大家听歌常用什么软件？
<lubcat> 哪？
<NoIE> jingwen: fsck -y 好像是用来修复错误的。
<dell640m> totem?
<jingwen> rhytmybox
<lubcat> iceplayer
<dell640m> thanks
<dell640m> title
<jingwen> NoIE:: 你看看inode百科吧,意外发现有寻回文件的方法
<dell640m> ^k^: title
<NoIE> jingwen: 我试试。
<jingwen> NoIE:: 也可以修复逻辑卷
<justforfun> 各位，请问一下，有没有用联通宽带的？
<happyaron> me
<justforfun> happyaron: 你使用联通宽带吗？
<happyaron> 是啊。
<justforfun> 联通宽带访问国外网站是否受限制了，速度奇慢无比0.1K/S
<ofan> Game Boy Color JavaScript模拟器 http://games.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/01/10/0635256&from=rss
<^k^> ⇪ title: Solidot | Game Boy Color JavaScript模拟器
<lubcat> 0 bit/s的路过
<ofan> ^k^:  - -
<happyaron> justforfun: 出口有问题，找客服
<justforfun> lubcat: 啥意思？
<justforfun> 不能访问？
<happyaron> justforfun: 多找几次他就给你接到快的端口上了。
<justforfun> happyaron: 客服能够解决吗？我猜是上头的意思
<lubcat> justforfun: 照aron的试试
<happyaron> justforfun: 客服能的，我这里就是。
<lubcat> 哦。那找上头了解下
<happyaron> justforfun: 我现在打一次电话好半个月.
<justforfun> happyaron: 哦，这样，联通干嘛自宫啊？
<lubcat> 一月两次。。。
<happyaron> justforfun: 出口不行。
<justforfun> lubcat: 你知道的，有关部门不知道是哪个部门啊？
<happyaron> justforfun: 省与省之间连接也有问题。
<lubcat> 嗯。懂的
<justforfun> happyaron: 那也太累了，算了，下次用电信算了
<NoIE> 不知道ext3grep对ext4有没有效
<happyaron> justforfun: 也许电信的出口更悲剧。
<justforfun> happyaron: 没有，电信的少许好一些
<happyaron> justforfun: 你可以都试试，看哪个快。
<happyaron> 嗯。
<justforfun> happyaron: 我现在用的是3G的网络，在同步dropbox，受不了了
<happyaron> :)
<lubcat> 3G是惨剧
<Warm_HUG> lubcat: 我的3G可以玩游戏的
<lubcat> 曾经我的也可以。
<dell640m> Warm_HUG: 什么游戏？偷菜啊...
<justforfun> 国内当然还行了
<justforfun> 现在是要访问国外的
<lubcat> 访问哪的。去哪访问
<lubcat> 涛哥就是这么做的
<justforfun> lubcat: 基本所有的国外网络多是悲剧
<lubcat> justforfun: 这是世界人民的不幸
<justforfun> 现在对国内的情况越来越感到杯具
<lubcat> justforfun: 乐观些。至少还是中国人的国度
<justforfun> 看的远一点，人类的地球村，
<dell640m> 怎么悲剧了？
<lubcat> justforfun: 远不到那时候了。人类的高度
<justforfun> 全是杯具，没有看到洗具
<lubcat> 洗洗睡了吧。
 * NoIE 等我有了钱，硬盘买两块，一块使用，一块备份。
<justforfun> 不是这个意思，只是说不要有狭隘的民族观念
<lubcat> .....买硬盘组合当桌子用
<dell640m> 地球还不到病入膏肓呐，莫慌
<lubcat> dell640m: 今天无意瞧新闻。世界各地天气异常。
<mza_> 有没有人碰到flash全屏退出后，屏幕死掉的情况？
<mza_> 只要切换到tty1-6然后再返回就没事了
<dell640m> lucat:也许只有灾难才是真正的拯救吧
<onshoestring> 为什么 ee 叫你球猫？
<dawnfantasy> 因为就是球猫
<dell640m> dawnfantasy: 球猫是什么？
<onshoestring> http://www.tianya.cn/publicforum/content/free/1/2076800.shtml
<NoIE> 我把/etc/fstab改了，让它挂载我格式化的硬盘。
<NoIE> 一旦重新启动，我就要和未恢复的文件说拜拜了。
<NoIE> 各位说我应该重启吗？
<dawnfantasy> linux可以一直不重启的
<crose> 当断不断，反受其乱
<crose> 当决不决，不是豪杰
<NoIE> reboot！
<dawnfantasy> ..........
<crose> :P
<onshoestring> noie居然不知道mkfs是啥意思
<crose> 而且居然不知道mkfs是啥意思就用了
<drazet> 哈楼哈
<drazet> 洒家来了
<onshoestring> 而且还要求有提示信息
<crose> :-D
<onshoestring> 一般运行错误才有提示信息
<NoIE> 我觉得这是合理要求。
<onshoestring> noie没重启啊
<NoIE> 重启了，台式机重启了。
<caleb-> NoIE: 有新硬盘为毛不用？
<NoIE> Could not update ICEauthority file /home/liu/.ICDauthority
<jingwen> NoIE:: 修复的满意不?
<happyaron> NoIE: sudo rm /home/liu/.ICDauthority
<onshoestring> 原来姓刘啊
<NoIE> jingwen: 一般。
<crose> rm /home/liu/.ICEauthority
<NoIE> onshoestring: 不能用谷歌搜索的姓氏。
<srdgame> 怎麼輸入法的圖片沒有了
<huntxu> NoIE: 那说明你上面有人...
<crose>  NoIE:刘用google搜不到？
<NoIE> crose: 是的。
<onshoestring> 那恢复软件怎么样？只能恢复照片？
<crose> srdgame: 我最近ibus也老抽风
<crose> NoIE:真的假的……
<NoIE> crose: 你试试。
<jingwen> 给大家推荐的音乐:高山流水,百鸟朝凤,渔舟唱晚,超好听的古筝纯音乐
<NoIE> crose: 我的整个的/home是空的。
<NoIE> cp -a /etc/skel/* /etc/skel/.[!]* /home/peter
<NoIE> chown -R peter /home/peter
<jingwen> NoIE:: 修复的满意不?
<caleb-> NoIE: 要记得把 / 的 /home 清干净
<NoIE> jingwen: 恢复了10%的文件。
<NoIE> caleb-: 我的/里面没有/home。
<crose>  NoIE:10%不错了
<caleb-> NoIE: mount point 是空的？
<jingwen> NoIE:: 那真可怜!!
<crose> 重要的回来就好:P
<NoIE> crose: 是的。
<NoIE> jingwen: 谢谢，有人安慰真好。
<NoIE> caleb-: 是的。
<flh> debian lenny 镜像源要多少空间啊 ？
<happyaron> flh: 等squeeze吧。
<flh> happyaron: squeeze大约要多少时间发？正式版
<happyaron> flh: 一两个月的样子。
<jingwen> 谁有fedora-cn频道的邀请给个
<happyaron> jingwen: 直接进就好啊。
<jingwen> happyaron:: 不行,跳转到fedora-zh了,一个是cn,不同的
<flh> happyaron: 谢谢，那真快了啊。我加了带宽和硬盘，所以呀就想apt-mirror了
<caleb-> flh: 有带宽就不用 mirror 啦
<happyaron> jingwen: cn已经不需要了。
<happyaron> jingwen: 没有人在那里。
<jingwen> happyaron:: 哦,我以为高手在那里
<flh> caleb-: 也对，但总不如本地快啊，哈哈
<caleb-> flh: 99% 的包用不到
<happyaron> caleb-: 163的源差不多能加到源列表了。
<flh> caleb-: 是的，其实debian用dvd就差不多了
<iGoogle> 系统软件包也不少的哦。 caleb-
<happyaron> flh: 那就用dvd呗。
<flh> caleb-: 我晚上在弄10.4的镜像源，看看在多少时间，有近40G
<iGoogle> DVD倒是用不上。没多少软件需要DVD
<happyaron> flh: 多少带宽？
<flh> happyaron: 拔号的4M
<iGoogle> ，
<happyaron> flh: o
<caleb-> flh: 用 sid 吧，就不用 mirror 了
<happyaron> caleb-: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=589525#45
<^k^> ⇪ title: #589525 - mirror submission for mirrors.163.com - Debian Bug report logs
<iGoogle> 说大便。
<happyaron> 悲剧的是这人用163的邮箱，html的邮件被当spam让bts给扔了。
<flh> caleb-: 感觉sid testing安装的文件多，个头大，不太喜欢
<iGoogle> dawnfantasy:
<caleb-> flh: 一般来说越新的包拆越细
<aBiNg> 安装不是想装什么就是什么么，怎个还不喜欢了啊 flh
<caleb-> 163 不能用 text 发信？
<happyaron> caleb-: 默认是html
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 你那个传说中的什么复制粘贴的脚本好像是？
<flh> caleb-: sid的xorg就大了好多一样
<caleb-> flh: 不用全装的
<iGoogle> aBiNg: ?
<caleb-> flh: video / input 各装一个就够鸟
<flh> caleb-: 我还真不会，虽然用了几年的debian
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 我不记得了@@
<caleb-> flh: 包管理器里可选的
<flh> caleb-: 我一直是install xorg
<caleb-> flh: 因为默认会装 *-all
<flh> caleb-: 谢谢，有点头绪了
<caleb-> debian 越新版，通常系统垃圾越少
<flh> caleb-: 感觉相似，我是为了精简，
<caleb-> 发现系统垃圾可以回报 bug, maintainer 会处理滴
<caleb-> flh: 一般来说 sid 铁定比 stable 精简多了
<flh> caleb-: 服务器，最好xorg都不要，远程管理
<caleb-> flh: 本来就可以这样啊
<caleb-> flh: 安装选 expert
<NoIE> 我回来了，我用的是台式机。
<NoIE> 桌面真是干净。。。
<jiero> overheated
<flh> caleb-: 谢谢了，我以为自己对lenny比较熟悉，看来还真是新手啊
<jiero> I made team lose...
<jiero> llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<jiero> 4 times...
<iGoogle> lj
<jiero> iGoogle: come to play Zero K next time
<flh> caleb-: expert参数 给个实例，我真没有用过
<iGoogle> jiero: url
<jiero> iGoogle: http://www.zero-k.info/Wiki.mvc/Download#Linux
<caleb-> flh: 光盘开机就可选 expert mode 安装啊
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<caleb-> flh: 要再精简就要自己 debootstrap 了
<iGoogle> python？ no
<flh> caleb-: 我一直硬盘安装，或者网络，所以啊
<caleb-> flh: 也可以参考 emdebian
<caleb-> flh: 硬盘安装一样啊
<drazet> 163还是不错的公司 丁磊完很佩服
<drazet> 我很佩服
<flh> caleb-:谢了，
<caleb-> flh: 我的 sid minimal chroot: 142MB
<jiero> iGoogle: unless you want to use svn...
<jiero> lol
<caleb-> flh: 未压缩的，弄成 livecd 轻松小于 50MB
<flh> caleb-: 那我的要大一些，近200多吧？
<jiero> iGoogle:  bs your perl company
<jiero> lol
<huntxu> roylez_:
<huntxu> roylez_: .
<roylez_> .
<roylez_> huntxu: 好久不见
<iGoogle> jiero: 我回etqw了
<flh> caleb-: 你行啊，开眼了，
<jiero> iGoogle: I played all humble indie bundle. - 11 games.
<iGoogle> 安装个hamachi。然后虐你？ jiero
<iGoogle> .
<iGoogle> 不懂
<iGoogle> spring的？
<void1> hamachi是什么软件？
<flh> ，可
<jiero> I bought it for $2, 11 games.  World of Goo,   Aquaria,  Gish,    Penumbra: Overture,   Lugaru HD,  Braid,  Machinarium, Revenge of the Titans
<jiero> Osmos,Cortex Command,Samorost 2
<iGoogle> 只知道titan是几个游戏里面的大坦克
<jiero> "Titan" is a tower defense game
<roylez_> iGoogle: ...
<jiero> I played its demo
<iGoogle> TD... 哪里的。
<iGoogle> 猴子TD
<jiero> iGoogle:  http://www.puppygames.net/
<flh> happyaron: 电信3M 一般是每秒多少k?
<happyaron> flh: 不晓得。
<jiero> iGoogle: do you hate Tremulous >.<
<iGoogle> 无路径限制的TD啊
<flh> happyaron: 电信3M .. 是3000/8  吗？
<happyaron> 不晓得
<happyaron> 有300k/s就不错了吧。
<flh> happyaron: 我是是324k/s conky显示的速度
<jiero> iGoogle: http://www.tdb.fi/mechtower.shtml this is a great TD game.
<NoIE> 我写的一个300多行的程序，只剩下203B.。。。
<NoIE> 睡了。
<rothsdad> 最近迷上了emacs和mud
 * rothsdad 春节有讲座吗？强烈建议安排讲座
<Colin-shzsc> 为什么还有那么多压片的用那老土的 XviD…… 现在那个和 VLC 同属 VideoLAN 项目的 x264 应该才是王道吧
<rothsdad> x264不错
<crose> 有个叫rvyim00的在论坛发广告
<lubcat> ....hamachi
<^k^>  06:15
<alvin_rxg> N
#ubuntu-cn 2011-01-11
<cfy> 谁用squashfs的？
<cfy> 感觉不顺手。。。
<iFvwm> nnnd 法国人都睡觉了
<cfy> iFvwm: 又咋了？
<iFvwm> 去法国那房间，问一句话
<iFvwm> VIGXXX RIQURE DE
<cfy> ?
<cfy> 法国房间？
<iFvwm> 不知道啥意思
<cfy> @_@
<iFvwm> 这里有法国佬没
<cfy> @_@
<cfy> iFvwm: 额。。。google翻译不出来。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 可以回:what the hell are you talking...
<iFvwm> #linux-fr Cannot send to channel 这啥意思。nnnd
<iFvwm> 别人法国的。你这烂英文
<cfy> 我可以。。。
<cfy> 转换下。。。
<iFvwm> 那我验证下
<cfy> iFvwm: 看得到我说话么？
<itsucks> cfy: 看不到，什么都看不到
<LiuKai_SXDaTongU> nnn
<itsucks> o0o
<cfy> itsucks: @_@
<cfy> itsucks: 我没说这里。。。
<itsucks> cfy: hehe
<cfy> itsucks: bonjour bonjour
<itsucks> cfy: Salut
<cfy> iFvwm: itsucks ee出现一个法国的
<iFvwm> 是啊。
<cfy> iFvwm: 我说 itsucks
<iFvwm> 可能是中国人，学法语的
<cfy> iFvwm: 难道是语气词？
<cfy> @_@
<iFvwm> 老子准备常驻那房间。一直问。 nnnnd
<cfy> @_@
<cfy> iFvwm: why not #ubuntu-fr ?
<iFvwm> 不是一样嘛
<cfy> iFvwm: 人数不是一个级别的。。。
<iFvwm> e
<wujie> 在干麽
<iFvwm> 都不承认。 nnnd
<cfy> iFvwm: 记错了？
<cfy> MaskRay: 你学习东西看不看wikipedia的？
<MaskRay> cfy: 看的
<iFvwm> 头3个字母，不会错嘛
<cfy> MaskRay: 是补充还是为主的？英文还是中文？
<MaskRay> cfy: 看看介绍。。。英文。。中文很多都不全吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 额。掉线了。你刚才有没有说过话？
<MaskRay> cfy: 看看介绍。。。英文。。中文很多都不全吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。
<Warm_HUG> 那个fputc 和fputs那些写字符/字符串到文件流中的函数的读写位置是靠FILE指针决定的么
<MaskRay> cfy: tw明显积极很多。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 那我可以寒假用wikipedia把要下学期要学习的预习下。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 呵呵。没主意。都是直接点english
<Warm_HUG> iFvwm: EE讲下好不
<iFvwm> 去找 lerosua
<iFvwm> 谁还用C哦。很老土的
<Warm_HUG> iFvwm: 好吧，不会用pl的都是老土
<Warm_HUG> lerosua: 斗篷在忙不？
<lerosua> what, who is calling me
<Warm_HUG> lerosua: 是我啦
<lerosua> Warm_HUG:  噢，啥事
<Warm_HUG> lerosua: 那个fputc 和fputs那些写字符/字符串到文件流中的函数的读写位置是靠FILE指针决定的么
<xiangfu> Warm_HUG: 是记录在FILE指针里的
<lerosua> iFvwm: 大哥，您是了解我的，我是个修汽车的，不是挨踢的
<lerosua> Warm_HUG: see,有人回答了。
<cfy> xiangfu: hi,我收到了:)
<Warm_HUG> lerosua: ......修汽车的~~~~~
<xiangfu> cfy:)
<Warm_HUG> xiangfu: 没懂唉
<Warm_HUG> xiangfu: 我去找找FILE指针的资料看看
<lerosua> Warm_HUG:  如果一时没懂，让解释飞一会儿
<iFvwm> 我可只知道电工，不知道有修车的。nnnnd
<iFvwm> 自行车，我也会修
<Warm_HUG> lerosua: FILE是一种结构，这个结构里有当前文件的读写位置么？
<cfy> 我是学电工的。。。。
<iFvwm> 。
<Warm_HUG> 刮大白的
<iFvwm> 有fseek什么的吧。
<Warm_HUG> iFvwm: 是的，fseek定位就可以在固定位置读写了，可是有些细节不太懂
<lerosua> Warm_HUG: 呃，那个记录位置的变量一向比较隐藏，我没见过。或者见过忘了。如ee所说，再定位时用fseek也可,fseek可以调整那个变量
<liwei> 当前的读写位置在文件描述符中记录，FILE 是对文件描述符的封装，添加了缓冲等一些东西
<lerosua> 有知情人回答了，赞
<iFvwm> 我老了。只提供记忆。
<iFvwm> 年青的上C
<Warm_HUG> liwei: 那么在某个位置用fputc 和fputs分别写字符 和字符串会发生什么不同的事情呢？
<liwei> 只是用的话没有必要研究这么深入，FILE这些东西属于标准IO库，是在系统调用的基础上实现的
<cfy> Warm_HUG: http://lists.apple.com/archives/darwin-kernel/2003/Aug/msg00028.html
<cfy> http://en.allexperts.com/q/C-1587/2008/5/FILE-Structure.htm
<liwei> Warm_HUG, 具体实现可以参考 glibc，底层应该都是调用的系统提供的 write 接口
<iFvwm> 书虫子出动了。 cfy
<iFvwm> 开ftp，给他下载手册吧
<cfy> iFvwm: 那是google的。。。。我记得有本书上有。。。不过手头没电子版。貌似。。。
<Warm_HUG> cfy: 这个好高深的样子，我读读
<iFvwm> C的函数手册嘛
<cfy> Warm_HUG: 不是吧。。。
<iFvwm> 库函数手册
<iFvwm> 带源码的
<iFvwm> 看完源码，就懂了
<Warm_HUG> 还没看呢，一般的我直接man 3
<Warm_HUG> 了
<cfy> Warm_HUG: 我只看过C语法。就是FILE指针阿。printf同过这个指针获取一些信息吧。然后再调用更低层的。
<Warm_HUG> 就是一层又一层的库，一层调另一层
<iFvwm> @_=<FILE>;
<liwei> perl 都出来了。。。
<iFvwm> 这最简单
<cfy> @_@
<Warm_HUG> 阴魂不散的pl
<iFvwm> 举例嘛
<Warm_HUG> iFvwm: bs下好了
<cfy> iFvwm: perl麻烦的。还要打开下。。。。
<Warm_HUG> iFvwm: 又在诱拐年轻人
<iFvwm> 简单的不学。搞复杂的起劲
<iFvwm> 让秘书打开文件吧
<cfy> Warm_HUG: 感觉C标准没有定义FILE的实现啥的吧。
<cfy> .
<Warm_HUG> iFvwm: C到处都能用嘛
<cfy> 显然不是。。。。
<iFvwm> 打开文件这些啊。只是在系统机，才用。
<Kandu> cfy: 你發的那個，看起來很奇怪，好像不是很全
<cfy> Kandu: 你说FILE?
<Warm_HUG> cfy: ansi有的
<cfy> Kandu: 我随便搜的。感觉搜不到。
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯
<cfy> Warm_HUG: 哦？我没找到。。
<Kandu> cfy, Warm_HUG: 看看這個  http://code.bulix.org/pa1hj4-79183
<Warm_HUG> cfy: 那可能我的参考有误？
<iFvwm> cfy: 去找书。C的库函数手册。这么重要的书都没有。
<cfy> Warm_HUG: evince不知如何case sensitive
<cfy> iFvwm: 我有C99的草案阿。再说我有不写C。。。
<Kandu> cfy, Warm_HUG: 那上面還有這麼一行 typedef struct _IO_FILE FILE;
<cfy> s/有/又/
<iFvwm> c99和库函数不搭界
<cfy> Kandu: 看来那个是简单实现？
<cfy> Kandu: 我找的那个
<cfy> iFvwm: 也有的阿。我都是这么看的。以前
<Kandu> cfy: 不全 實現
<Kandu> cfy: 有幾個聲明連 mode 都沒的
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。学习嘛，补全也是有好处XD
<cfy> 不全
<cfy> iFvwm: 主要我图书馆的借书证满了。。。
<liwei> 初学者没有必要整的这么深入，只要会用就行了，等以后熟悉了再研究也不迟，开始的时候别在这些事情上浪费太多时间
 * iGirl 那个介绍一下一个xp的桌面管理的软件,就是锁定桌面,只给运行我指定的程序
<cfy> Warm_HUG: 刚学C？
<xiangfu> Kandu: vim +271 /usr/include/libio.h
<iFvwm> google什么的书库，扫描版本
<iGirl> iFvwm: ee来,给我介绍个
<iFvwm> 擦屁股的系统，一边去
<Kandu> xiangfu: 我剛剛是直接 #include<stdio.h> 然後讓 gcc -E 了就找
<mzy> 中国人的频道好少
<iGirl> iFvwm: 来嘛
<Warm_HUG> cfy: 一年前正式学，但进度很慢
<iFvwm> 独占模式
<cfy> Warm_HUG: 哦。
<cfy> xiangfu: 对了xiangfu,unix -> 1是在哪里定义的？这个宏
<iGirl> iFvwm: 我要弄一个色谱工作站放车间的,我可不想天天去修理那个电脑,车间的人手多弄坏啊啊啊啊
<iFvwm> 你不大可能让进程级别高于15级，总是有办法搞坏你系统的。 iGirl
<xiangfu> Warm_HUG: try 'strace'
<iFvwm> alt-tab
<iFvwm> 就是
<xiangfu> wait ..
<Warm_HUG> xiangfu: debug用的？
<iGirl> iFvwm: 呵呵,人家没有那么高的水平啦,锁定桌面只放一个工作站软件图标就好了
<cfy> iFvwm: 要考虑到水平阿
<iFvwm> 把其他的软件，都放进策略管理的禁止范围。 iGirl
<cfy> iGirl: 你让ee给你写个perl.....kill 软件
<iGirl> iFvwm: 哦....
<iFvwm> 锁定，通常只是独占模式的窗口。其实也锁定不了
<iGirl> cfy: win下面perl也好用吗?
<cfy> iGirl: perl可是跨平台的。
<iGirl> iFvwm: 那些人不会电脑的,找不到东西点击就好了
<iFvwm> 搜索嘛。提供了线索啊
<iGirl> cfy: 是吗...
<cfy> iFvwm: ee......有人置疑perl
<iGirl> iFvwm: 有个接管桌面的软件就好罗
<iGirl> cfy: 你不要挑拨离间
<iGirl> cfy: 小心灭了你,哈哈
<cfy> iGirl: XD
<cfy> iGirl: @_@
<iGirl> lol
<Kandu> iGirl: cfy 說的那人是我
<cfy> Kandu: 额。。。。。。。
<xiangfu> Warm_HUG: fgetc 是调用的read
<cfy> Kandu: 你啥时候？
<iGirl> Kandu: 哦...坦白从宽,去找ee发落
 * Kandu afk
<iFvwm> win下用perl的，也蛮多。都是爱踢
<mzy> 我杂啥都不会
<iFvwm> 爱踢爱踢
<iFvwm> mzy: 你有钱没
<mzy> 每个月工资不多
<xiangfu> iFvwm: try this command :)
<xiangfu> echo "hello" > h.t && echo -e "#include <stdio.h>\n int main(int argc, char **argv){FILE *fp = fopen(argv[1], \"rw\");char c = fgetc(fp);return 0;}" > main.c && gcc main.c && strace ./a.out h.t
<xiangfu> iFvwm: ^
<iFvwm> 愿意支持开源事业不。 mzy
<iFvwm> xiangfu: 这。干嘛哦
<mzy> 愿意萨
<xiangfu> iFvwm: 你不是想知道　fgetc 都做了什么吗？
<iFvwm> 我可不需要知道。
<cfy> iFvwm: perl的Carp模块貌似可以知道。
<cfy> 哦。。。记错。。。
<iFvwm> 深入的，都不想知道。我是实用主义。
<cfy> 经验教条主义
<cfy> 右派？
<iFvwm> 不是吧。
<iFvwm> 领袖。只看结果的。结果出来得快
<cfy> 左派是激进么？
<cfy> 要考毛概了。。。
<iFvwm> 分不清的。
<iFvwm> 中国的，更分不清
<cfy> 嗯。。。不要考到选择题。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 中国改革的开始在哪里？
<iFvwm> 我出拳，左手是重击
<iFvwm> 属于激进
<iGirl> 老毛的老乡都是这样啦
<iGirl> 不说也知道
<xiangfu> cfy: "<cfy> xiangfu: 对了xiangfu,unix -> 1是在哪里定义的？这个宏" 那个unix?
<cfy> xiangfu: 就是unix被定义成1阿
<iFvwm> unix是啥。1是啥。
<xiangfu> cfy: 不知道，什么里面用到了
 * cfy pasted "cfy" at http://paste2.org/get/1186611
<xiangfu> cfy: STDOUT_FILENO  是 1 ：）
<cfy> xiangfu: iFvwm看这个。
<cfy> xiangfu: iFvwm 我就是想知道是在哪里定义的。
<iFvwm> nnnd 这哪里找来的哦。
<cfy> 我记得我意见找过，在某些软件的源码里有。
<cfy> iFvwm: IOCCC里的一个代码
<iFvwm> 整天折腾这无聊的。
<cfy> iFvwm: IOCCC里的一个代码有用到unix
<MaskRay> semantic-ia-fast-jump 没找到 unix 定义。。
<cfy> iFvwm: xiangfu : main() { printf(&unix["\021%six\012\0"], (unix)["have"] + "fun" - 0x60); }
<iFvwm> 那h里面嘛
<iFvwm> 。
<iFvwm> 还有函数啊
<cfy> iFvwm: 没这么容易找到吧。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我就奇怪呢。哪里定义的
<cfy> iFvwm: 没注意过我的论坛签名？
<MaskRay> cfy: semantic 都没找到，我还是放弃吧
<Warm_HUG> xiangfu: munmap brk fstat64 这些是 c 底层的东西还是？
<cfy> MaskRay: 呵呵。
<iFvwm> 。
<cfy> iFvwm: ee不看书的。。Expert C Programming里有,lol
<iFvwm> 书虫子吧
<jyf1987> ee不学无术 成天就是上街遛狗调戏良家
<cfy> iFvwm: @_@
<iFvwm> 溜了你。 jyf1987
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 我是法国买回来的杂碎王
<MaskRay> cfy: 我 man fstat64 报错，你呢？
<cfy> MaskRay: 一样
<cfy> MaskRay: <standard input>:4: can't open `man2/stat.2': No such file or directory
<MaskRay> cfy: 它要解引用两次，哈哈
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯，看来是引用了。
<cfy> MaskRay: 一次就没关系？两次不行？
<FrankLv> apt-get install lamp-server^  最后的^什么意思
<MaskRay> cfy: man2/fstat64.2.bz2 引用了 man2/fstat.2.bz2，后者又引用了 man2/stat.2.bz2
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯。
<cfy> .so man2/stat.2
<cfy> 都是这种写法阿。为嘛，不能两次？
<xiangfu> cfy: by search google. the "unix" is define MARCO in compiler :)
<iFvwm> 无聊了。死 jyf1987
<xiangfu> cfy: cpp -dM /dev/null | grep unix
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 你不是有秘书么
<cfy> xiangfu: 就是说不存在源代码里？
<xiangfu> cfy: 是
<cfy> xiangfu: 那总有个时侯是被写进去的吧？
<xiangfu> cfy: it's "predefined macros"
<cfy> xiangfu: 哦
<cfy> xiangfu: 谢谢，我终于可以释怀了,呵呵
<iFvwm> 好傻的结果吧
<cfy> iFvwm: 中南大学知道不？
<iFvwm> 知道
<MaskRay> xiangfu: 如果是 predefined macro，为什么 cpp -dD 还是展开 unix 了？
<cfy> iFvwm: 我同学在那里
<iFvwm> 读书？
<cfy> iFvwm: 嗯，就我上次说的那个
<MaskRay> xiangfu: 看到了，这是 <builtin> 里的
<iFvwm> 那要看是哪个校区。
<mzy> CFY   给我推荐基本启蒙的书
<iFvwm> 这学校都是合并出来的
<cfy> mzy: ?C 语言？
<cfy> iFvwm: 哦。这个没问。。。
<mzy> 你是作C的么
<MaskRay> cfy: 觉得 emacs 切换 window 烦不烦？
<MaskRay> cfy: window-number
<cfy> MaskRay: 我是elscreen阿，你说的那个。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我目前开的不多没感觉
<cfy> mzy: The C programming language
<cfy> mzy: POINTERS ON C
<mzy> 这个不用启蒙了
<cfy> mzy: ?
<MaskRay> cfy: C-x o 还是很按几次才能找到 window 的
<xiangfu> MaskRay: http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/cpp/Predefined-Macros.html 我也不确定unix 属于那一个。也不知道怎么用这个 unix  :)
<mzy> 除了指针  其他的都还可以
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。这个意思。我屏幕小。。。字体大。基本一个窗口。。。。
<cfy> mzy: 除了指针。。。。。
<mzy> 不是不会
<xiangfu> MaskRay: 我用　alt + left/right/up/down :)
<MaskRay> xiangfu: windowmove?
<cfy> alt + arrow key?
<cfy> 可以这样的？
<xiangfu> MaskRay:   (global-set-key [M-left] 'windmove-left)
<xiangfu>   (global-set-key [M-right] 'windmove-right)
<xiangfu>   (global-set-key [M-up] 'windmove-up)
<xiangfu>   (global-set-key [M-down] 'windmove-down)
<mic> clear
<xiangfu> add those to .emacs :)
<cfy> mark : use alt and arrow key to switch window
<MaskRay> 若然是 windmove，window-number 按 M-2 就切换到第2个了
<iFvwm> 不科学
<cfy> iFvwm: @_@
<iFvwm> forxp
<xiangfu> 但是我更喜欢　Ctl + x o :)
<iFvwm> xo?
<cfy> 我最多开上下两个。比如erc
<MaskRay> up down left right 很难按的，1 2 3 4 好些
<mzy> 人头马
<mic> 这和xchat不一样啊
<user8888> hi
<^k^> user8888, 好  10:53 
<mzy> 在中国人的习惯不需要考虑难按  越难按中国人越喜欢
<mic> hi
<cfy> @_@
<user8888> 各位，有用PIDGIN的MSN的吗？
<cfy> mzy: 这话说的。。。。
<mic> 俺是新手，不太会用irc,
<user8888> pidgin
<chattan> 在 Nexus S 上运行 Ubuntu 系统  http://www.ownlinux.cn/2011/01/11/ubuntu-on-nexus-s.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 在 Nexus S 上运行 Ubuntu 系统| OwnLinux.cn
<MaskRay> mzy: ...
<mzy> cfy  .......
<mic> 大侠们都是做神马工作的啊
<mzy> cfy, 知道怎么弄里
<cfy> mzy: :)
<cfy> mzy: 我始终认为是客户端特性吧。难道有标准规定的？
<mzy> 我是网管
 * cfy 我是我电脑的sa.....
<mzy> cfy, 这个是关键字设置把
<cfy> mzy: 嗯。是这样
<cfy> 在中间也可以 mzy 这样
<mzy> cfy, 你是作什么工作的？
<cfy> mzy: 学生
<mzy> cf
<mzy> cfy, 学生？  多大了
<cfy> mzy: 1990
<mzy> cfy, 我比你大好几岁
<cfy> mzy: 呵呵。这里年龄分布是广的。
<cfy> mzy: 呵呵。这里年龄分布是很广的。
<cfy> 貌似还有人退休了。。。
<cfy> 还有初中生
<mzy> cf
<mzy> cfy,  hehe
<mzy> 我对这里相当不熟悉
<cfy> mzy: 我背英语去:)
<mzy> cfy, 去把
<mzy> 怎么没人说话了
<mzy> 还有一个小时才到吃饭时间
<iGirl> 你是等吃饭呢...
<mzy> 是的
<mzy> 在公司没多少事情   就上来学习学习
<iGirl> 来这里学习....
<iGirl> 干啥的?
<mzy> 工作是网管
<GodKiller> mzy: 学习扯淡？
<mzy> Huang, 这里是扯淡的场所
<iGirl> mzy: 啊,网管啊,什么软件可以锁定桌面,只运行我允许的程序啊,xp
<jyf1987> cfy: 哪个退休了？ 主席么
<cfy> jyf1987: 不是。记得以前有人说过
<jyf1987> cfy: 我以前在另外一个频道 好像有老外是70来岁的 额 他跟我说 他还有个朋友是80来岁的 也用linux
<jyf1987> 只是发行版名称比较奇怪
<mzy> 有个软件叫桌面锁
<mzy> 还有你可以把EXPLORER.exe关了
<NoIE> 郁闷，我注册了一个 Ubuntu One 的账号，用这个帐号在云端同步了许多文件。
<NoIE> 然后台式机的/home分区被格式化，台式机的 Ubuntu One 也被清空。
<NoIE> 结果，在云端的文件似乎也被清空了。
<NoIE> 。。。   。。。   。。。   。。。
<NoIE> 这也可能是因为网络的原因，使我的文件夹还没来得及同步。但是我很在意ubuntu one页面上显示的“0 bytes Used (0.0%)“。
<iGirl> mzy: 好的,谢谢
<mzy> iGirl, 有需要再叫我
<iGirl> mzy: thx,晚上有空不?
<mzy> 应该有把
<iGirl> mzy: 来我这,姐姐疼你
<iGirl> :-D
<mzy> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<mzy> 出去做事了  下午上班再聊
<ofan> - -
<iGirl> ok
<ofan> 红果果
<user8888> pidgin的msn不好用啊
<Inode> no one?
<NoIE> Inode: 好像是我弄错了，
<NoIE> Inode: 我好想不小心申请了两个帐号。
<Inode> No 什么
<Inode> NoIE:: 什么
<FrankLv> NoIE: 还好还好
<FrankLv> NoIE: 正打算注册个
 * FrankLv 不解"apt-get install lamp-server^" 中的^意思
<NoIE> Inode: 误报，我注册了两个ubuntu one，所以我以为我在云端同步的文件丢失了。
<Inode> FrankLv:: 同解不解
<NoIE> 我的文件没有丢使，谢天谢地谢Ubuntu。
<Inode> NoIE:: 用dropbox啊,我觉得好用多了
<Inode> NoIE:: cp就搞定了
<NoIE> Inode: 要翻墙嘀，而且我也希望帮助ubuntu获得一点收入。
<OT_iux> dropbox 注册的时候要翻墙
<OT_iux> 使用的时候有hosts就好了
<mzy> 还有多少人在
<mzy> 离吃饭时间还有10分钟
<NoIE> 我给mozilla寄了两张明信片，今天得到回复了。
<FrankLv> OT_iux: great. dropbox还有CLI的 刚好用到我ubuntu server上
<ofan> NoIE: 回复啥
<NoIE> We got your postcard at Mozilla HQ in Mountain View. Thanks for sending it!
<NoIE> We'll be displaying it in our office along with the other FoxCards we receive.
<NoIE> Also, we'd like to send you a Firefox Mobile Kit with some fun swag. Just fill out this form and we'll get your swag to you soon:
<mzy> 悲哀  看不懂英文
<LKoi_Z> 啥叫swag??
<NoIE> mzy: 没关系，我寄过去的明信片，上面写的是中文，他们也会觉得悲哀的。
<mzy> NoIE, 悲哀
<Inode> 正学习Makefile,哪个有经验的指点下从哪下手比较快
<cfy> jyf1987: 高德纳么？
<mzy> MAKEfile是什么意思
<jyf1987> cfy: 额 认识不到那么牛的
<cfy> jyf1987: 呵呵。
<cfy> jyf1987: 你牛了，我说认识你。。。。
<jyf1987> cfy: 呵呵 那不知道要等到什么时候
<if_else> 各位，firfox 下抓包的插件有那些，推荐些，谢谢了
<cfy> jyf1987: 哈哈
<cfy> firebug?
<MaskRay> mzy: 网管啊
<cfy> 说错。。。
<mzy> MaskRay, 是阿
<if_else> cfy: firebug 可以吗？不是看源文件的吗，谢谢
<cfy> if_else: 听说有这个名字。不过我没试过。
<Inode> mzy:: makefile就是make的file,我也不懂都写了啥东东
<MaskRay> mzy: 寒假要实习，到时候多向你讨教。。
<cfy> if_else: 不知道。
<cfy> MaskRay: 实习？
<LKoi_Z> Inode: 自己动手写最好，规则很简单的，随便GOOGLE以下就好，写多了就熟了
<if_else> cfy: 谢谢了
<MaskRay> cfy: 到我爸单位混两天
<cfy> MaskRay: @_@
<mzy> MaskRay, 就所新建文件？
<cfy> MaskRay: 盖个章么好了。。。。。
<Inode> LKoi_Z:: 你是说要全靠写,不靠学
<MaskRay> cfy: 表示以前我都这么做的。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。。。。那都干啥你？
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。。。。那都干啥？
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。。。。那都干啥呢？
<LKoi_Z> Inode: 系统的WIKI以下看看规则，然后动手写程序的MAKEFILE，然后慢慢就熟了，就和学新语言一样的
<mzy> 吃饭时间到了
<Inode> LKoi_Z:: 多谢!!!
<MaskRay> cfy: 以前只会做题。。。
<LKoi_Z> Inode: 从小程序练手就好，CSDN或者JAVAEYE之类的博客有很多经验介绍的，多看看
<cfy> MaskRay: 去你爸单位做题？！
<MaskRay> cfy: 我以为你问我以前寒假干什么。。。以前是做题。
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。呵呵
<MaskRay> cfy: 不知道，反正必然是 windows ...
<cfy> MaskRay: 单位么。。。那就是体制内咯。。。
<mzy> 不需要担心  水到渠成
<cfy> MaskRay: 机子多么。。。多的话，试试集群。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 算pi....
<flh> 请教，tty下能不能1920×1080分辨率？
<MaskRay> cfy: 显然没资格管这么些机器。。。而且我也管不来 windows
<cfy> MaskRay: 搞linux嘛。如果是机房。
<cfy> MaskRay: 装系统么。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 到底是网管还是系统管理？
<mzy> 现在网管只需要会忽悠就可以了  其他的啥都不需要
<MaskRay> cfy: 显然没权限装机器。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 外部介质启动不行么？
<cfy> 难道又是还原卡？
<mzy> 还原卡早过时了
<mzy> 吃饭去了  你们聊
<MaskRay> 增霸卡？
<cfy> 差不多
<roylez> MeaCulpa: windows重启的命令是什么来着？
<MaskRay> shutdown -r -t 0
<Kandu> Inode: http://www.linuxsir.org/main/doc/gnumake/GNUmake_v3.80-zh_CN_html/index.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: GNU make中文手册
<Kandu> Inode: 這個很不錯，對官方手冊的全部翻譯加上譯者自己的實驗和總結
<MaskRay> Kandu: gnu make 比 posix 多了哪些特性？
<Kandu> MaskRay: 我也不知道
<MaskRay> Kandu: makefile 还是 posix 的好，否则其他地方就用不了了。。我还要在 freebsd 下用呢
<Kandu> MaskRay: freebsd 下用 gmake 命令唄
<Warm_HUG> Kandu: 大侠说说struct tm *localtime(const time_t *timep);里面的 const time_t *timep 是啥？
<Kandu> MaskRay: time_t 不就是 u32?
<Kandu> Warm_HUG: ^
<iFvwm> ● cp -p -d -R * /home/media/
<MaskRay> Kandu: 64位linux似乎默认是64位的
<Warm_HUG> Kandu: 是的，不过那个参数是干什么的？
<Kandu> MaskRay: 哦
<Kandu> MaskRay: 我都只看過 32 的代碼
<Kandu> Warm_HUG: 不知道，對 c 無愛
<MaskRay> Kandu: long int
<Warm_HUG> Kandu: 呃
<ofan> Warm_HUG: man localtime
<Warm_HUG> ofan: 就是man 出来的这个
<flh> 请教，tty下能不能1920×1080分辨率？
<Warm_HUG> flh: 我的1280x800是可以的
<iGirl> kms就可以以
<MaskRay> Warm_HUG: 接受一个指向 const time_t 的指针，返回本地时区表示的 struct tm 结构的指针。缓冲区是那些函数公用的
<xiangfu> flh: 可以。需要设置　kernel command line VGA=xxx
<ofan> Warm_HUG:  The  clock_t, size_t, time_t,   clockid_t, and timer_t  types shall be defined as described in <sys/types.h>
<Inode> Kandu:: è°¢
<flh> Warm_HUG: 你好，我的问题更多，我主要是想在外接的显示器上实现
<flh> iGirl: 我goole了半天，不清楚你说的kms
<Inode> LKoi_Z:: 脚本可以用make吗
<Warm_HUG> MaskRay: 豁然大亮啊，看来还要看书的。谢谢了
<flh> Warm_HUG: 笔记本的显示太小了。而外接的，不安装xorg想高分辨率
<flh> iGirl: 给点提示啊，老兄？
<LKoi_Z> Inode: 脚本？你说的是脚本语言还是LINUX脚本
<LKoi_Z> Inode: make是用来编译的，脚本不需要编译直接顺序执行的，和那个有什么关系
<flh> xiangfu: 谢谢，以前我用过，目前我是外接的显示器，不知行不行
<iGirl> flh: 啥显卡?
<flh> xiangfu: 另外，还有grub grub2的差别
<MaskRay> LKoi_Z: make 不仅限于编译，其他有依赖关系的东西也能弄
<flh> iGirl: ati
<flh> iGirl: ati,我的要求是不安装ati驱动的情况下
<iGirl> flh: 啥型号?ati用开源驱动应该是tty和x一样的分辨率啊
<iGirl> flh: 就是不要装用开源的啊
<LKoi_Z> MaskRay: 这倒没试过，能具体点不
<MaskRay> LKoi_Z: xelatex 编译 pdf...
<upsuper> 我来问问题来了又……
<LKoi_Z> MaskRay: ....
<MaskRay> LKoi_Z: rst2xx 转换 rst
<flh> iGirl: 不安装xorg和驱动时，外接的显示器，没有信号，
<MaskRay> 呃，我就举不出一个好点的例子。。。
<flh> iGirl: 只有合上笔记本的盖时，外接的才有信号
<LKoi_Z> MaskRay: 知道咋回事就行了，看来有空得系统地看看makefile了，基础不够扎实……
<iGirl> flh: 双显示器啊....问ee
<flh> iGirl: 谢谢，哪个是ee?
<NoIE> 看到一条新闻：因为在国内上访经常会被截访、被打、被送进精神病院，河南一拆迁户，跑到台湾的总统府上访。
<upsuper> 是不是没人鸟我……
<upsuper> 那啥，我这里出了个很严重的问题……
<upsuper> 就是gvim会花屏……
<LKoi_Z> NoIE: 天朝太V5了，对这类新闻快麻木了，不过这拆迁户很有想法……
<NoIE> LKoi_Z：我也是。
<LKoi_Z> upsuper: remove 然后再 install ，其实控制台vim很有爱～～
<Kandu> 臺灣那邊怎麼反應？臺灣不是一直聲稱大陸是他們領土么
<upsuper> gvim 的截图：http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82373
<upsuper> 还有openoffice也会出现类似情况
<flh> 唉，，没辙了
<upsuper> 这种情况出现的两个必要条件是：1、开启了字体次像素渲染；2、使用compiz
<upsuper> 另外gvim出现这种情况的时候有时还会伴有屏幕闪烁
<upsuper> 甚至x server卡死
<upsuper> 我使用的是nvidia的显卡驱动
<upsuper> ubuntu自动安装的私有驱动
<upsuper> 260.xxx神马的吧……
<upsuper> 各位对此有什么想法么……？
<lxping> 没遇到过，我比较初级，不过还好遇到的问题少
<lxping> 大家好，现在的irc频道好冷清哦
<upsuper> 没人回答我的问题呢……
<LKoi_Z> lxping: 晚上热闹，当然，是相对的……
<upsuper> 晚上再来问好了我……
<lxping> 哦，那我晚上一定来凑凑热闹
<LKoi_Z> upsuper: 从没遇到这种问题，换个驱动试试
<upsuper> LKoi_Z: 换个驱动么……那样compiz还能出来么……
<LKoi_Z> upsuper: 对compiz很没感觉，玩Linux就是喜欢简单，卸了吧～～
<upsuper> LKoi_Z: 现在还不想卸暂时……
<LKoi_Z> upsuper: 那就不知道了，晚上再来问吧，这时候是最冷的
<roylez> MaskRay: 我说的是windows
<LKoi_Z> quit
<MaskRay> roylez: windows 是这样用
<roylez> MaskRay: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: shutdown /r /t 0
<MeaCulpa> 关机是shutdown /s /t 0
<MaskRay> roylez:   呃。。忘记选项是 /x 形式的了。。
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 土了吧
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: .
<kasion> 有熟悉gnuplot的么?
 * mic 
 * mic 
<roylez> kasion: 一点点
<roylez> MeaCulpa: lotus inotes，你能登吗？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我不能登
<roylez> MeaCulpa: nnnd，想去buzz it了
<kasion> eps figure的大小如何控制?
<yuan> 话说我们的J20首飞成功？
<Inode> vi
<Inode> 哪个知道有什么插件可以使firefox能像vim那样操作啊
<Inode> yuan:: J20用什么发动机?
<yuan> Inode, 还没确定说法，有人说国产
<Inode> yuan:: 没有发动机等于徒劳
<yuan> Inode, 要是真能隐了，也算是一大进步了
<Inode> yuan:: 还是==飞上了天,再高兴的好
<yuan> Inode, 貌似真飞上去了，还有图片
<GodKiller> Inode: 好像是俄罗斯的引擎吧
<jyf1987> 飞上天的飞机 这些个国家都能造出来吧
<jyf1987> 新闻上还有农民自己造飞机呢
<GodKiller> yuan: 这跟造了个计算机，结果发现处理器是美国产的。。。
<yuan> GodKiller, ... 看ccav新闻吧
<GodKiller> yuan: 没看
<Inode> yuan:: 说真的,我在网上搜了几天,说什么的都有 ,GAN晓华获奖怎么不说从哪获的奖呢
<Inode> 要是J20的发动机,那可真是值了
<touparx> Inode: google vim firefox
<yuan> Inode, 这年头什么都不能信，不过谣言也不都来的荒谬
<Warm_HUG> flh: Inode vimperator
<jyf1987> 可是新闻上吹的是他的隐形性  但是这个普通人怎么验证 谁有自己的雷达可以去验证他
<Warm_HUG> Inode: vimperator
<Warm_HUG> Inode: 还有一个忘了名字
<yuan> jyf1987, 这就够了，忽悠人是主要目的，反正不真打仗，忽悠呗。真打了行就行，不行还是不行
<Inode> Warm_HUG:: 真好,正在下载
<Inode> Warm_HUG:: 是vimperator
<jyf1987> yuan: 所以现在才这么对外和平 对内强硬阿
<Inode> vimperator,真好,firefox像vim 一样,再不用我满地去找上下左右箭头了
<jyf1987> Inode: :D
<Inode> 不过,vimperator,怎么输入地址呢
<xiaofan> mysql频道大半夜在线的居然有500多人？？
<CyrusYzGTt> Inode§ shift+; 然後輸入地址回車
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 妳糊塗了，時差是關鍵
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 是阿  老外的频道
 * CyrusYzGTt 董曉娟，我愛妳
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 现在他们不是半夜吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 妳要想清楚，irc頻道裏面的有來自不同時差的人
<Warm_HUG> Inode: t T o 都可以
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 哦？糊涂了我
<Inode> CyrusYzGTt:: 不对啊,提示不是命令,前面要加什么命令
<Warm_HUG> Inode: t T o 都可以
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 不跟你扯了  我期末考试去了
<Inode> Warm_HUG:: 前进和后退呢
<Warm_HUG> H C^i C^o
<CyrusYzGTt> Inode§ 總之 "shift+;"是爲了這個":"，然後輸入地址
<CyrusYzGTt> Inode§ 總之 "shift+;"(或者 "i"也行)是爲了這個":"，然後輸入地址
<Warm_HUG> 按 f1 有帮助 Inode
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么这么多 vimperator用户
<Inode> 哈哈真好,firefox让我满地找牙,vimperator very good?dddddddddddddddddd
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 嗯，我之前用過，現在不搞這了，現在是療心殤
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 额 sb
<CyrusYzGTt> Inode§ 那個vimpera什麼的，是加了插件和禁用了插件而已
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 俄，mb
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: wtf
<Inode> CyrusYzGTt::  相当合我意
<CyrusYzGTt> Inode§ 自己喜歡就行了。民主就是這樣
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 未必吧
<Inode> jyf1987:: 你骂我?? 一路走过来的人都不要说 ,,,难道你没有sb过
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 自己理解就行了，何必關注
<jyf1987> Inode: 我啥时候骂你了？？
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 呵呵 肯定也要考虑社会互动
 * CyrusYzGTt 表示進行深切的圍觀
<Inode> jyf1987:: 你有更好的办法教我也成
<jyf1987> Inode: 我没空教你 我也没有骂你 不要受迫害狂
<onshoestring> 发现ubuntu播放flash有问题 开始有声音 后面就没声音了 centos里一切正常
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 自己理解就行了，何必考慮
<Inode> CyrusYzGTt:: 他做工作,忙????
<Inode> CyrusYzGTt:: 他做什么工作,忙????
<CyrusYzGTt> onshoestring§ 32位元已經解決了，64位元的不知道
<CyrusYzGTt> Inode§ 不清楚
<onshoestring> 32位的也有问题
<onshoestring> 我就用的32位的
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 怕被人强制阿 比如你半夜的时候即兴唱歌
<onshoestring> 在centos下正常 ubuntu下就有问题
<CyrusYzGTt> onshoestring§ linus大神不是說glibc的問題嗎，你用什麼發行版，告她
<gebjgd> onshoestring< ubuntu好
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 自己理解就行了，何必理別人
<onshoestring> 我用10.04.1 i386 desktop
<CyrusYzGTt> onshoestring§ 建議妳升級到10.10
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 额 你装了自动回复插件？
<onshoestring> 别乱建议了 10.10也是这问题
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 不是，我懶的打那麼多字，就複製粘貼
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 我都懒得复制
<CyrusYzGTt> onshoestring§ 用f14
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 自己理解就行了，何必關注
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 操 等我带上了帽子 有你好看
<onshoestring> 我用centos也好用
<onshoestring> 就是启动关机慢
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 自己op就行了，何必+p +b
 * jyf1987 现在支持ee给他判无期
 * CyrusYzGTt 同意 jyf1987 的意見
 * CyrusYzGTt 以後不理 jyf
 * jyf1987 设个提醒 戴帽后要杀的名单 每天提醒3次
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 自己op就行了，何必如此
<Inode> CyrusYzGTt:: 你真行,你的自动回复是万用的吗
<CyrusYzGTt> Inode§  自己回覆就行了，何必萬用
 * jyf1987 你等着吧 老小子
<CyrusYzGTt> Inode§  自己肝火勝了，何必動氣，喝點溫水，
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§  自己肝火勝了，何必動氣，喝點溫水，
<Inode> CyrusYzGTt:: 真好,我突然发现IRC比那个狗日的QQ强多了去了
<CyrusYzGTt> Inode§  自己喜歡就行了，何必比較
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 温水有啥号和的
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 自己喝點溫水暖和，何必理會別人的話語
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 我自己去写代码好了 何必理会你这个2
<Inode> CyrusYzGTt:: 你真无敌了
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 多謝讚賞，
<Inode> jyf1987:: 你写代码?
<Inode> 搞笑
<if_else> 各位，类表格文件，如何使用 sort 按最后一列进行排序，谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 自己知道就行了，何必這樣損人
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 你要知道有句话是 用于不要跟傻逼争吵 他会把你的智商拉到跟他一样的地步  然后用丰富的经验打败你
<Inode> 那个CyrusYzGTt真无敌
<if_else> 使用 awk 可以吗？谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 自己知道就行了，何必這樣撩人
<sunwilston> 这里有用gentoo的吗？
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<jyf1987> Inode: 我教你一个绝招 不停的问对方 为什么 最后你就赢了
<jyf1987> 不过这样挺无聊的
<MeaCulpa> https://w3-07.ibm.com/hr/ap/gcgotr/gcgotr.nsf/0/306326D7F8D9D5EA00257815001A904E
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...mb 按错键了
<Inode> jyf1987:: 无语
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<jyf1987> Inode: 可以去试试
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 有什么好机器推荐阿
<Inode> jyf1987:: 也可以去泡女????
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 机器？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 15:00 coffee
<jiero> Super  Blender Galaxy !
<jiero> lol
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
 * MeaCulpa notes 有thunderbird 那样的mutator就好了
<MaskRay> if_else: perl -lane 'push @s,[@F]; END{print "@$_" for sort {$a->[-1] <=> $b->[-1]} @s}'
<liwei> if_else, sort -k
<Inode> CyrusYzGTt:: hi
<if_else> MaskRay: 兄台，谢谢了，sort -k
<if_else> liwei: 兄台，谢谢
<MaskRay> if_else: -k 要制定列号，你不是动态的么
<gebjgd> knownbad< 星际之门怎么回事阿
<gebjgd> knownbad< 还他娘的没出来新的呢
<Inode>  tomorrow I will go back to home ,now nothing to do
<Inode> Spring-Day
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你不知？ 被砍了。
<gebjgd> knownbad< 阿？
<gebjgd> knownbad< 为什么？
<knownbad> 可能收视率不好
<gebjgd> knownbad< 也就说，sgu以后就没了？
<knownbad> 你可以自拍。
<gebjgd> knownbad< 考。
<gebjgd> knownbad< 你们米国行不行阿。没钱就一开始不要拍摄么
<gebjgd> knownbad< 拍了2季之后就停机。米国佬太不厚道了
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 英国老更2呢 我喜欢看那个 the it crowd 一年一季 一季6集
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 没看过
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 一集20分钟 等2个月就20分钟 我都想不起剧情了
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 那么多美剧呢。你追它干吗？
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 刚好是我喜欢看的麻
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 什么类型的？
<jyf1987> gebjgd: freenode里这么多频道 你干嘛非来这里呢
<jyf1987> gebjgd: geek型
<NoIE> http://noie.blogbus.com/logs/98594632.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: [转载]linux下的危险命令 - Hello World! - 博客大巴
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 因为这里能蛋逼
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 那就是了 我也是有原因的哈
<gebjgd> Naxtom< 蛋疼？
<Guest2648> 疼
<Naxtom> 试试功能
<Naxtom> 无恶意的，我第一次用这个
<onshoestring> noie 我记得以前论坛上就一个这样的帖子
<NoIE> onshoestring: 我没注意。。。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 资本主义下是残酷的。
<onshoestring> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=92074
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 请不要执行如下类似命令--Ubuntu危险命令
<knownbad> 后来觉得看旧片子好多了。
<gebjgd> knownbad< 滚
<gebjgd> knownbad< 那介绍个新的看
<jyf1987> 资本主义应该没有农奴社会残酷阿
<knownbad> 不知呢，我都看看hulu而已。
<calebot> jyf1987: 兲朝现在就是资本主义啊
<sunwilston> r0bertz:在吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad< 还是觉得SGA更有意思
<onshoestring> 奴+封+资+社 的社会最残酷
<knownbad> sg1还是最好的。
<gebjgd> knownbad< 屁
<gebjgd> knownbad< sg1有点太长了
<knownbad> 原创性高多了。
<gebjgd> knownbad< 断顿了
<gebjgd> knownbad< 介绍新的美剧
<gebjgd> knownbad< 科幻的
<mzy> 黑客帝国3
<mzy> 矩阵程式
<gebjgd> mzy< 美剧？
<knownbad> 咦，sgu你又嫌短。。。奶奶的
<gebjgd> knownbad< 废话。没个结尾的
<gebjgd> knownbad< 好歹你给个结局阿
<mzy> gebjgd, 是的美剧
<gebjgd> mzy< 我看看。pps上有？
<knownbad> 而且sg1人性化多了。  sga太过作做。
<mzy> gebjgd, 那我就不知道
<gebjgd> knownbad< 还好还好
<knownbad> 看过v没？  科幻的。
<jyf1987> calebot: 胡说 是奴隶社会
<knownbad> fringe也不错。
<knownbad> 奴隶社会也没什么不好但你得相信它。
<gebjgd> knownbad< v？
<knownbad> 愚民化。
<knownbad> 是啊，就外星人入侵地球。
<gebjgd> knownbad< 没有
<gebjgd> knownbad< 全名
<knownbad> 还有另一个但忘了名字。
<knownbad> 就叫V。
<gebjgd> mzy< 你说的是电影？
<gebjgd> mzy< 我说的是美剧。电视连续剧
<mzy> gebjgd, 我从不看电视剧
<gebjgd> mzy< 我从来都看
<Inode> ibus
<mzy> gebjgd, 那我没办法给你说了
<gebjgd> knownbad< 完蛋 pps上没有
<knownbad> 我连pps都没有，偶尔sopcast还能上。
<jyf1987> 你们谁是学计算机专业的？
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 我
<jyf1987> 就是正牌搞开发的
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 我
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 片人吧
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 真的
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 妓院的
<knownbad> 哎没有人相信你。
<gebjgd> knownbad< 爱信不信
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 那好 你给我开个计算机专业本科学的课程 我想去一个个学
<mzy> 我是这个专业的
<gjp> 谁知到怎样把一个程序的输出输出到变量？
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 开什么课程？
<jyf1987> 其他人也可以给我开开看
<knownbad> 你不是研究infosec的吗？
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 就是你上大学的时候 学了什么课程阿 大佬
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 你可以在学科系的招生简章里得到的
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 笨
<gjp> gebjgd, 谁知到怎样把一个程序的输出输出到变量？
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 阿 有这个的阿
<gebjgd> gjp< 不知道
<mzy> 考   还有输出到变量
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 你学啥的？
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 阿，当然拉
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 没注意到这个破事 nnd
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 早就有了
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 报考院校的时候就有招生简章的
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 我是文科 学媒介经营管理 我得到的是 公共事业管理学士
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 那国外的呢
<MaskRay> gjp: xx=`xx` xx=$(yy)
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 分方向了
<knownbad> 国内没这方面的咨询吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad< 我马上就要自动控制了
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 搞开发的 软件方面
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 软件很少给你讲的
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 理论。软件直接自己学
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 那基础也行阿
<mzy> 变量=结果  这个就是给变量赋值
<knownbad> 什么自动控制？
<gebjgd> knownbad< linux下的自动控制
<gebjgd> knownbad< c/c++
<gebjgd> knownbad< 马勒戈壁的。要学sps
<knownbad> 英文怎么说？
<knownbad> sps/
<knownbad> 我是真没听懂。
<gebjgd> knownbad< Programmable logic controller
<gebjgd> knownbad< plc
<knownbad> automation 太过广意。
<knownbad> 哦。 这懂了。
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 快说国外的
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 分方向的
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 你有什么好的推荐的么 还有相关的数学书籍
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 基础的
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 你要哪个方向？
<knownbad> 怎么转了硬体去？
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 数学 物理 操作系统
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 软件开发方向了
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 我不是学软件开发方向的
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 软件工程？
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 抢饭碗啊。。。我不知道要学什么
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 项目管理
<gebjgd> knownbad< 废话有钱阿
<knownbad> gebjgd: 哦，你原就研究硬体的?
<gjp> 有人会用zenity吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad< win下的编程不想做。就这个了
<gebjgd> knownbad< 不是
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 抢什么饭碗 我都已经是职业程序员了 只是我是半路出家  想加强下理论学习而已
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 就软件工程吧
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 你要本科的？
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 还是硕士的？
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 本科
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 操作系统
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 上次你推荐 sicp，我饶有兴致的看了两天，还以为你 cs 的呢
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 编译原理
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 这个东西 你经常混社区 他们都会说的
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 数据库
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 数据结构。
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 编译原理肯定也有要求的吧 不可能你上来就学编译原理
<jyf1987> 最好是像  graphviz那样 你给我画个图吧
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 记得是大3的课
<jyf1987> 什么课程依赖什么课程
<MaskRay> ...
<jyf1987> 最后生成个图 一目了然
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 去看招生简章
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 多少年。谁记得住阿
 * knownbad 睡去，六个小时后上班。
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 晕 多少年了
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 你什么学校
<mzy> 9点半上班？啥工作
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 我是2001年的入学的
<gebjgd> mzy< 人家是米国人
<mzy> gebjgd, ...........
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 那也才比我早4年而已 就这么装逼了
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 我怎么装了？
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 问 MeaCulpa。。
<mzy> 我07年入学的
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 确实忘了
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 绝对装的
<jyf1987> MaskRay: MeaCulpa是cs专业的？
<jyf1987> mzy: 你把教程列表给我看看？
<mzy> 什么教程列表
<mzy> 怎么发给你
<jyf1987> mzy: 就是你们学了什么课程 名字说下就行了
<mzy> ==哈
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 01:05:50)
<mzy> C
<mzy> C++
<mzy> 数据结构
<mzy> 数据库
<mzy> 程序结构
<mzy> .net
<gebjgd> mzy< .net?
<mzy> 不知道
<jyf1987> mzy: 额 你什么学校 职业学员么 怎么不开理论课？
<mzy> “？
<jyf1987> gebjgd: dotnet麻
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 我们那时候没有
<mzy> 我读的是大专
<mzy> 哈哈
<jyf1987> mzy: 那算了吧 我感觉这些课程都不是学理论 是在做职业培训
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 额 那你总听说过被
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 是听说过。还用过呢
<jyf1987> gebjgd: ? mono
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 但是大学不会当一门课学
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 不是，昨天给别人辅导了一下c#
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 看了看
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 这个当然 你看mit开始用python代替lisp了 可是国内哪里有这些课的
<gebjgd> jyf1987< mit?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/7KLAL.jpg
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 你现在的工作还要给人搞辅导？？？
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 麻省阿
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 不是，师弟
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 真晕 想不到你是搞基的
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 恩。我老婆正好不在
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 我就堕落了
<jyf1987> 诶
<jyf1987> 我想到一个场景 两个男人 其中一个戴着犹太帽
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 。。。。。
<jyf1987> 呵呵
<roylez> jyf1987: http://jandan.net/2011/01/10/house.html
<MaskRay> 离散数学 数据结构 计算机原理 数值分析 人工智能 编译原理 人工神经网络 数据库系统概论 网络编程
<MaskRay> 密码学及安全计算 信息检索 形式语言与自动机
<Inode> jyf1987:: 你是怎么做上职业程序员的,没学过?
<jyf1987> Inode: 自学成才 压低价格 就这两个手段了
<jyf1987> roylez: 为何你会给我看这个？
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 恩 你这个课程很给力
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 这些课程的依赖呢 要不写个 graphviz的 .dot文件吧
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 不知道。。
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 你还没学？
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 嗯
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 你大几阿
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 你们那时候上离散数学吧
<Inode> jyf1987:: 我才高中毕业,也做这个呢,
<jyf1987> Inode: 这本来就没啥麻 但是想深入 就要学点理论
<Inode> jyf1987:: 只喜好罢了,.从没想过
<Inode> jyf1987:: 先实践,再理论
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 上
<bao_> 我喜欢和女人搞基
<palomino|working> ........
<roylez> jyf1987: .
<roylez> palomino|working: http://jandan.net/2011/01/10/house.html
<Inode> jyf1987:: 从实践做起--->为什么--->为什么---->为什么
<Inode> jyf1987:: 就自学成才了
<palomino|working> 考，什么也看不到阿 , roylez
<palomino|working> 哦
<palomino|working> 有一个露点的
<bao_> 好像尸体啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<cfy> RavenChan: MaskRay 哦?感觉iperl.co.cc 速度很慢。不过多线程就好了。
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 那么离散数学要求什么样的数学基础呢
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 离散数学好像不是数学。
<cfy> gebjgd: 具体数学算数学么？
<RavenChan> cfy, ?
<MaskRay> cfy: ?
<gebjgd> cfy< 不知道，我高数向来及格分
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 额 不算数学么
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 那居然也能混？
<Warm_HUG> 你们这些一维数学的虫子
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 能阿
<cfy> RavenChan: MaskRay 我挂着下载。axel打开4个线程，就满速了。不过感觉ssh很慢。
<cfy> gebjgd: @_@
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 离散数学和你以前学的数学不搭边的
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 什么集合什么图论
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 恩 可是我微积分也挂了
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 吼吼。数学没挂过
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 啦啦啦拉拉
<cfy> RavenChan: MaskRay iperl.co.cc/a.flv
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 我数学都是挂的 后面补考再抄别人的
<cfy> RavenChan: MaskRay 和iperl.co.cc/b.flv ,电影。
<MaskRay> cfy: ftp?
<iFvwm> cfy: 花半个小时，复制了17G。 nnnd
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 厉害
<cfy> jyf1987: 补考还想抄。。。
<iFvwm> roylez: 啥好事
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu238/monty169/2-8.jpg
<cfy> iFvwm: @_@,不错啊。
<jyf1987> cfy: 你本来就不会 不抄还指望老师直接给你过阿
<iFvwm> 改ext4了。 cfy
<cfy> jyf1987: 干吗不普通考试的时候抄？
<jyf1987> cfy: 那个比较严格麻
<iFvwm> palomino|working: 为什么金给你发这些？
<cfy> iFvwm: 速度还可以了
<palomino|working> LOL , roylez
<cfy> iFvwm: iperl.co.cc/a.flv或者iperl.co.cc/b.flv两个版本，电影。爱上校花
<iFvwm> 33分钟17G
<palomino|working> 有好玩的东西共享嘛 , if_else
<iFvwm> 食人鱼的好看些吧。 cfy
<cfy> iFvwm: 说错了。。。是 校花我爱你。。。
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 上次你那个ssd的盘多少钱多大来着
<MaskRay> cfy: file not found
<cfy> iFvwm: 啊。。。哪里有？
<palomino|working> 950 60g , jyf1987
<cfy> MaskRay: 怎么可能。。。。
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 型号呢
<palomino|working> 易迅和网邻上899 , jyf1987
<cfy> MaskRay: iperl.co.cc/a.flv 或者 iperl.co.cc/b.flv
<MaskRay> cfy: ssh?
<jyf1987> cfy: 哪里搞来的空间
<iFvwm> cfy: 不记得了
<palomino|working> 记不清具体型号 , jyf1987
<cfy> MaskRay: 实在不行。ssh过去,/home/cfy/*.flv就是
<palomino|working> vertex 2 60g , jyf1987
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 牌子啥的不知道？？
<palomino|working> ocz阿 , jyf1987
<palomino|working> 你问型号 , jyf1987
<palomino|working> 那个型号老长了 , jyf1987
<cfy> MaskRay: 不是啊，http.如果下不了，你可以ssh过去下嘛。呵呵
<palomino|working> OCZSSD2-2VTXE60G , jyf1987
<cfy> jyf1987: 一叶的那个
<roylez> palomino|working: ...ssd？真有钱，救济下我阿
<RavenChan> cfy, streaming？
<MaskRay> cfy: 原来是 http ..
<RavenChan> cfy, 用什么的？
<palomino|working> ..... , roylez
<MaskRay> cfy: 我看你主页 It works ，就以为没配置。。。
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 哦 我查到了
<cfy> MaskRay: 这是假象，呵呵
<jyf1987> MaskRay: it works只不过是apache的默认index而已
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 明白，以为他没配置。。
<cfy> RavenChan: 不是，我会断网。所以我ssh过去下载。哈哈。然后我再抓回来。axel下，速度满了呢
<jyf1987> 就跟qq资料里 这家伙很懒 什么也没留下一样
<cfy> jyf1987: no,nginx
<cfy> RavenChan: 什么用的什么？
<RavenChan> cfy, 没事。。
<palomino|working> 这个的3代要出了 , jyf1987
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦。
<palomino|working> 你不妨等等 , jyf1987
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 官方标称285MB/275MB的读写速度
<palomino|working> vertex 3 pro读写速度>500MB/s , jyf1987
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 读写是这个数据么
<palomino|working> 接近吧 , jyf1987
 * cfy 看电影。明天考后天考毛概。。。
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 关键是新出来价格不一定就是这样麻
<cfy> iFvwm: ee,你可以换成btrfs啊。不错的。
<palomino|working> 价格可能会贵一些 , jyf1987
<iFvwm> 600k cfy
<palomino|working> 不过我想2代肯定也会降价的 , jyf1987
<cfy> RavenChan: 你还在读书么？
<cfy> iFvwm: 600k/s?
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 就是阿 真折腾 诶
<MaskRay> cfy: 是的
<cfy> iFvwm: 我这里最快250k/s.....
<RavenChan> cfy, 什么意思？
<iFvwm> 400k了。 nnnnnd
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。和你一样？
<iFvwm> 422
<cfy> RavenChan: 随便问问。。。
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ss10.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/43a39d58g94a06c4830f9&690
<palomino|working> ..........
<iFvwm> 咋是 flv
<roylez> palomino|working: 广州好地方阿，nnnnnd
<roylez> iFvwm: http://ss10.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/43a39d58g94a06c4830f9&690
<iFvwm> roylez: 你今天很鲇破马嘛。
<roylez> iFvwm: http://news.xinhuanet.com/photo/12710786_111n.jpeg
<roylez> iFvwm: 因为刚才你不在
<palomino|working> lol
<iFvwm> 破马守不住了
<palomino|working> 这张图真逗
<iFvwm> 382k
<roylez> http://i.imgur.com/jPNKv.gif   alizee，认得不
<iFvwm> nnnnd roylez
<cfy> iFvwm: 这个比较模糊的,没办法，网盘里没有。。。。
<cfy> RavenChan: 高中？大学？研究生？博士？
<cfy> MaskRay: 哈哈，我表示下午的英语考试好简单，lol
<gebjgd> roylez< 主席太淫荡了
<roylez> iFvwm: http://img.ycwb.com/news/attachement/jpg/site2/20110110/90fba60187190e94c21b29.jpg
<iFvwm> 整天找这
<roylez> iFvwm: 这光告做得好阿
<iGirl> lol
<iFvwm> roylez: 是展示今天的收藏历史吧
<iFvwm> 417k cfy
<iFvwm> roylez: 有跟好的没
<RavenChan> cfy, 大学呀。。。总觉得你问过
<cfy> 晕，吊线。。。
<roylez> iFvwm: http://i.imgur.com/7KLAL.jpg%E2%80%9D
<cfy> RavenChan: 我忘了。。。。呵呵
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/eeKhz.jpg
<iFvwm> ，
 * MaskRay 似乎 cfy 比 RavenChan 大一年级
<palomino|working> :D
<iFvwm> 咋破马看啥都笑
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 那就是大你两年。。
<palomino|working> funny , if_else
<cfy> MaskRay: 只要 RavenChan 比你大一年级
<palomino|working> funny , iFvwm
<cfy> 呵呵
<cfy> RavenChan: MaskRay : Kandu : 我们四个，刚好每个差一年。。。。。
 * MaskRay ..
<iFvwm> 一桌麻将
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/Kcduq.jpg
<cfy> 好巧。呵呵。
<cfy> RavenChan: 啥专业的？
<RavenChan> cfy, CS/SS未定
<NoIE> mouli: 收藏。
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦。
<MaskRay> RavenChan: ss 是什么？
<cfy> 什么破网络，换个nick都换不了。。。
<mouli> NoIE, ???
<palomino|working> ..... , roylez
<MaskRay> cfy: 意外退出很容易这样的，要过段时间
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 信安
<roylez> iFvwm: http://i.imgur.com/S25Uu.jpg
<NoIE> mouli: 抱歉，看错名字了。
<cfy> MaskRay: s* security?
<cfy> RavenChan: : s* security?
<RavenChan> cfy, 别问我。。
<cfy> RavenChan: 啥。。。
<cfy> social security?
<RavenChan> cfy, 名字又不是我定的咯
<cfy> RavenChan: 呵呵。
<roylez> iFvwm: http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs740.ash1/163198_181258178566198_100000460521509_533733_5178861_n.jpg
<palomino|working> ...........
<iFvwm> roylez: 发点美女来吧
<Guest73444> hi
<^k^> Guest73444, 好  16:15 
<Guest73444> 龌龊，我怎么成guest了
<palomino|working> 人人都是guest
<Guest73444> 怎么更换Nick
<Guest73444> ?
<palomino|working> /nick xxxx
<suteng> hi
<roylez> iFvwm: http://jandan.net/pic，自己看
<^k^> suteng, 好  16:18 
<palomino|working> 速腾?
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh, 好  16:23 
<Warm_HUG> sigatar
<Warm_HUG> 床上躺一体天，好多了
<suteng> ^k^,唱首歌
<suteng> 这bot真笨
<^k^> suteng ,你唱首
<suteng> 哇，这么刁
<iFvwm> roylez: 没见好看的，有趣的
<suteng> ^k^,你先唱
<ian_> 唱啥子哦
<crose> ^k^,suteng,你们合唱
<suteng> 让bot唱歌
<iFvwm> http://imagebin.org/132134 roylez
<CyrusYzGTt> ..aa的？
<iIlL10oO> iFvwm: 太假了
<iFvwm> iIlL10oO: 花花的，居然说假
<CyrusYzGTt> 說實話，有點下垂，而且貌似很小
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: 大图： www.av.com
<iIlL10oO> iFvwm: 假的真不了,一摸就知道
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 目前穿牆工具失效，上不了，，，等待解封
<CyrusYzGTt> ㄟ
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: www.av.com => http://www.altavista.com/
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 不喜歡vista..不上
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: www.bigtits.com
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 不上就不上，我looking neting smailing talking
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: www.bigbreast.com
<onshoestring> 大凶网
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ http://www.byscrj.cn/jmm/
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 修真證道才是我輩的任務
<alvin_rxg> http://is.gd/kxHpO
<calebot> alvin_rxg§ 修真證道才是我輩的任務
<alvin_rxg> 傲视群sb才是我辈的任务
<iGirl> alvin_rxg: 应该是傲视群b
<alvin_rxg> iGirl: b的话，看一个人的够了，没必要搞太多的桃花
<iGirl> alvin_rxg: 傲视而已~~~
<alvin_rxg> iGirl: 你是女的不？俺可以视不？
<iGirl> alvin_rxg: 可以,完全开源
<alvin_rxg> 那不了，这跟 av 女星没区别
 * RavenChan 无节操啊。。
<iGirl> alvin_rxg: 终于知道我说傲视群b的意思了,赞
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<alvin_rxg> iGirl: 说吧，你拍了哪部片子，让大伙儿瞧瞧
<jyf1987> alvin_rxg: 先试下再汗  别给装逼的骗了
<iGirl> alvin_rxg: 额,爱内梨花系列
<mzy> 下班了
<mzy> iGirl,  下班了  还不走
<roylez> MeaCulpa: irssi可以用http proxy，然后twitter就可以在irssi里面用，但是这样又不能用ssl
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 修真證道才是我輩的任務
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: 是么？既然如此，还在这较真？
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ ...不小心按錯了，我剛才發現了個kernel bug，嘗試重現
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<MeaCulpa> roylez: irssi http proxy我从没弄出来过，根本不理解
<MeaCulpa> roylez: netcat.exe被McFee秒杀
<xijiao_> ...
<OT_iux> http://www.free-av.com
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 把卖咖啡灭了
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: company policy
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 悲剧
<MeaCulpa> nc 有啥危险的,扫一遍端口即可杜绝....
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 死吧死吧死吧 <--- 星际２机枪兵说的
<Warm_HUG> 另一版本的hello world
<Warm_HUG> http://jandan.net/2011/01/11/looptaggr.html
<flh> 能否把多个dvd.iso合为一个？debian的镜像光盘。。
<flh> gebjgd: 请教：能否把多个dvd.iso合为一个？debian的镜像光盘
<woniu> bot
<woniu> 大家好，请问怎么和bot聊天
<CyrusYzGTt> woniu§ 妳好，我也不知道，我是bot的導師，可是她們的主任將我加入了black list
<gzjjrp> 各位，我想阅读EPUB格式，有没有什么好软件推荐呢
<touparx> gzjjrp< firefox的epub插件
<CyrusYzGTt> gzjjrp§ fbreader
<gzjjrp> touparx: 谢了，虽然我不用火狐
<rothsdad> test
<^k^> rothsdad, ....  18:17 
<gzjjrp> CyrusYzGTt: 我在软件中心找到了它，不过使用效果不是很理想
<CyrusYzGTt> woniu§ 不是
<CyrusYzGTt> woniu§ 不清楚，現在大多人機合一的境界了
<rothsdad> telnet pkuxkx.net 8080
<rothsdad> gbk
<rothsdad> amazing
<CyrusYzGTt> ???
<rothsdad> mud
<CyrusYzGTt> 還用telnet？
<rothsdad> 比如说，在终端下调成gbk，然后telnet链接 pkuxkx.net 8080
<rothsdad> 难道用ssh不成？
<CyrusYzGTt> 那裏有什麼好看的》》
<rothsdad> 。。。
<gzjjrp> 我把CompTemp Monitor添加到面板后显示的是一个叉，那位知道是为什么么
<MaskRay> cfy: b.flv 是啥？
<onshoestring> flash文件
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，需要flash播放，可以在瀏覽器播放
<LiuKai_SXDaTongU> 大家好
<^k^> LiuKai_SXDaTongU, 好  18:51 
<CyrusYzGTt> 妳好
<LiuKai_SXDaTongU> 是不是现在都在吃饭
<LiuKai_SXDaTongU> 今天早上10.10总是内存溢出。然后就退回到10.04了。
<CyrusYzGTt> 安裝preload試試
<LiuKai_SXDaTongU> 都已经重装了，现在正下载更新着呢...唉...
<LiuKai_SXDaTongU> CyrusYzGTt 那个是做什么用的？我是开了虚拟机开了amule，一个早上连着三次卡了三次。
<LiuKai_SXDaTongU> 大家都在吃饭吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> LiuKai_SXDaTongU§ 。。。。如果你當下載機，用mldonkey好了，如果只用電驢協議，可以只編譯一個
<alvin_rxg> 某Mopper最给力的个人年终总结：存在问题：好吃饭、好泡妞、好打牌、好喝酒。 分析原因：饭好吃、妞好泡、牌好打、酒好喝。 总结经验：吃饭好、泡妞好、打牌好、喝酒好。 整改措施：饭吃好、妞泡好、牌打好、酒喝好。 努力方向：吃好饭、泡好妞、打好牌、喝好酒。
<CyrusYzGTt> LiuKai_SXDaTongU§ .....
 * CyrusYzGTt 媽的，誰搞的努力方向
<LiuKai_SXDaTongU> 也感觉不出来，10版的是没04版的稳定？
 * CyrusYzGTt 但丁，f14用戶御空飛過
<Kandu> LiuKai_SXDaTongU: 我用過 10365 版的 amule 遇到過狂占內存的情況。回退到穩定版就沒問題
<cfy> MaskRay: Kandu:  http://www.webofstories.com/play/17060
<mzy> 我来了
<mzy> 晚上了   都还没吃完饭么
<Inode> 无人
<mzy> .................
<mzy> 我在家好不容易才进入这个频道的
<Inode> mzy:: 你看过什么A片
<mzy> 那个国家的  我只看过美国，韩国，香港，日本的
<Kandu> cfy: 求字幕～
<Inode> mzy:: 都行
<mzy> 但是我现在没有
<mzy> 有好点的网站没
<cfy> Kandu: ？
<cfy> Kandu: 字幕？你说中文？我这里看不到视频。。。。只能看字幕了。。。
<mzy> cfy, 吃饭了没
<cfy> mzy: 吃好咯
<mzy> cfy, 呵呵
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，找到了
<Inode> 视频??哪个客户端支持视频啊
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵,你能看到视频？
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯
<cfy> Kandu: 阿。。。我看不到。。。
<Inode> Kandu:: 你什么客户端啊
<Kandu> cfy: 怎麼回事兒
<Inode> 说啊
<cfy> Kandu: nnnnd
<cfy> Kandu: rm .macromedia .adobe
<cfy> Kandu: 我本来都是那个的。
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，你連 flash 都不能看？
<Kandu> cfy: 高德納在講 family history 的時候說得好累啊，我聽着就累了
<cfy> Kandu: 不是。这两个都是文件夹，会追踪用户信息。所以我搞成文件，不让flash记录。结果就打不开了
<cfy> Kandu: 唉，体力不行了。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 也許是長久寫書，研究不常說話的緣故吧
<Kandu> cfy: 我這段時間不怎麼說話，也發現說話變得結巴起來了
<Kandu> cfy: s/研究不常/研究，不常
<cfy> Kandu: 额。。。我发现我说中文也不厉梭了。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵。
<cfy> Kandu: 有一节是给年轻人的建议。
<Kandu> cfy:找到了  my advice to young peolple
<Kandu> cfy: 這是給你這樣的90後小屁孩看的
<Kandu> cfy: 我就不看了 :P
<cfy> Kandu: @_@
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 色鬼哥
<zmcbb30> happyaron: 哈皮龙
 * Kandu af(irc)
<zmcbb30> roylez: 金老板
<zmcbb30> xijiao: 洗脚哥
<MaskRay> cfy: 两个flv为啥大小不一样？
<MaskRay> Kandu: mplayer 能看的
<cfy> MaskRay: 两个版本。我也不知道哪个好。我看的是a.flv
<cfy> MaskRay: 是flash视频。
<xijiao> zmcbb30, 包子叔好
<MaskRay> cfy: 看了，原来 mplayer 也行的
<zmcbb30> .........
<cfy> MaskRay: 什么意思？你在线播放的？
<MaskRay> cfy: 下载后 mplayer 的
<cfy> MaskRay: 呵呵。是可以。直接在线也可以
<cfy> MaskRay: 那本来就可以的啦。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我觉得那些网站都是用ffmpeg或者mencoder处理（比如分割）视频的
<MaskRay> cfy: 为什么网上视频都 flv?
<cfy> MaskRay: 因为小。而且是flash的视频格式的缘故吧
 * desksong fcitx 居然打不出来“嬷”这个字，各位用fctix 的试一下能打开不
<CFLAGS> 哪里有金瓶梅下载啊
<mzy> GVOD
<LiuKai_SXDaTongU> amule
<mzy> Qvod
<LiuKai_SXDaTongU> amule
<jiong> desksong: ?
<jiong> 有这个人？我杂个没有退出去？
<rothsdad> qvod
<roylez_> huntxu: .
<huntxu> roylez_: ..
<roylez_> huntxu: ..
<huntxu> roylez_: 广州没啥选择额
<roylez_> huntxu: sanguosha...
<roylez_> huntxu: 看中了什么直接email我也行...
<huntxu> roylez_: 嗯
<huntxu> roylez_: 杀不动，自从上次总提示密码错误
<roylez_> huntxu: ...
<roylez_> huntxu: 8月后注册的要实名
<huntxu> roylez_: 靠 = =
<roylez_> huntxu: 我在网上搜了个身份证号
<huntxu> roylez_: 囧
<huntxu> roylez_: 用你爷爷的不行？
<roylez_> huntxu: 死了
<gebjgd> zmcbb30< 好久不见
<gebjgd> zmcbb30< 你又泡洗脚妹去了？
<huntxu> roylez_: 用你儿子的 hiahia
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 主席，我給你提供個
<huntxu> roylez_: 应该是有一个预定了的号码
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 一般久
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 没
<huntxu> zmcbb30: 包包，怎么感觉广州要下雪 = =
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 王达	310112198509045624
<roylez_> .
<zmcbb30> huntxu: 从化已经下了
<huntxu> 9月4日，处女座
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 王达	310112198509045624 是某位大牛的身份證號碼
<gebjgd> zmcbb30< 这么牛逼
<gebjgd> zmcbb30< 广东下雪了？
<zmcbb30> huntxu: 你在什么地方
<huntxu> zmcbb30: 市区
<huntxu> zmcbb30: 海珠
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 经常性的
<zmcbb30> huntxu: 好远
<zmcbb30> 我在新塘
<gebjgd> zmcbb30< 牛逼
<huntxu> zmcbb30: 好远
<zmcbb30> huntxu: 50min车
<huntxu> 浮云，才50min
<zmcbb30> 摩托车的话可能40min
<huntxu> 禁了
<zmcbb30> huntxu: 上次我从天河开回家才1.5h
<zmcbb30> huntxu: 扯
<zmcbb30> huntxu: 我8月份才开来
<huntxu> 你好彩没碰到差佬
<zmcbb30> 昨天还看到有跑广园东快线的
<zmcbb30> huntxu: 就凭那些烂铃木250 ?
<zmcbb30> 灯都看不到
<huntxu> = =
<dfd> 好
<dongxiaowei> 3380 root      20   0  2264 1084  880 R  0.7  0.8   0:00.46 top
<dongxiaowei>     1 root      20   0  1988  696  592 S  0.0  0.5   0:01.46 init
<dongxiaowei>     2 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kthreadd
<dongxiaowei>     3 root      RT  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 migration/0
<dongxiaowei>     4 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   1:06.53 ksoftirqd/0
<zmcbb30> huntxu: 广州交狗都是铃木250的太子 , 连cg125都不一定跑得赢
<dfd> 现在HD3200的开源驱动怎么样了
<zmcbb30> 为啥一定要开源驱动 ?
<dongxiaowei1> top init kthreadd migration/0 ksoftirqd/0 watchdog/0 events/0 khelper xenwatch xenbus kblockd/0 kseriod pdflush pdflush kswapd0
<dongxiaowei1> aio/0 net_accel/0 kjournald udevd rsyslogd sshd pptpd cron python etty getty getty getty getty getty getty sshd bash
<dongxiaowei1> 请教下大家 这些进程都是干嘛的啊 我google也找不到详细的介绍 有专门介绍进程的网站不 谢谢哦
 * zmcbb30 好冷啊
 * CyrusYzGTt 需要擁抱嗎？不過限於plmm
<CFLAGS> nethack里"<"是什么东西,刚玩,谢谢
<zmcbb30> 给介绍个mm吧
<CyrusYzGTt> zmcbb30§ 悄悄的告訴你，給妳介紹ee
<zmcbb30> ........
<zmcbb30> 留你自己用吧
<zmcbb30> 还不如找雕叔
<dfd> BOYPT
<dfd> hi
<zmcbb30> 脱掉雕叔的毛还可以编个毛衣
<^k^> dfd, 好  20:44 
<CyrusYzGTt> zmcbb30§ 脫掉我身上的毛，可以編大毛衣
<zmcbb30> CyrusYzGTt: 你是白虎
<CyrusYzGTt> zmcbb30§ 什麼白虎？我生肖是虎
<freeflying> dongxiaowei1: 都是系统运行必须的
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: - -
<CyrusYzGTt> zmcbb30§ 什麼白虎？你說四靈？北方虎，玄黑，水
<reiv> 左青龙，右白虎...
<CyrusYzGTt> 我剛剛說的是後天靈獸
<ofan> reiv: 拜舵主..
<CyrusYzGTt> reiv§ 天地會的托住？
<iIlL10oO> 迦牟尼的成道日
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 清蒸 迦牟尼
<iIlL10oO> 释迦牟尼成道日
<CyrusYzGTt> 清蒸 迦牟尼
<iIlL10oO> 竟然少个字
<happyaron> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 清蒸释迦牟尼
<CyrusYzGTt> 清蒸释迦牟尼,燒烤耶和華，油炸天照
<iIlL10oO> 我早就吃过释迦牟尼了,已经代谢完成了.
<CyrusYzGTt> 那那個耶和華呢，還有那耶穌漿果麵包
<iIlL10oO> 酒肉穿肠过,佛祖心中留
<CFLAGS> nethack里"<"是什么东西,刚玩,谢谢
<happyaron> CXXFLAGS
<DraZet>  哈喽哈 洒家来了
<CyrusYzGTt> DraZet§ 太監大哥，千歲千歲千千歲
<lwdplmm_> 新手来学习
<CyrusYzGTt> 大家好，她 lwdplmm_ 是新來的哈
<lwdplmm_> 怎么这里没有人啊，国外的又太多了，全英文，
<DraZet> lwdplmm_: mm好
<CyrusYzGTt> 因爲都在等妳問啊，不會的話，怎麼對待妳呢
<DraZet> lwdplmm_: 报三围
<DraZet> lwdplmm_: 多大了
<DraZet> lwdplmm_: 有婆家没/。
<netsnail> Hidden HPFS/NTFS 这个跟　HPFS/NTFＳ 有什么区别？
<lwdplmm_> 我还是出去吧
<DraZet> lwdplmm_: 哈哈 开玩笑的
<DraZet> CyrusYzGTt: 你朋友啊
<CyrusYzGTt> DraZet§ 太監大哥，我的回答：不是
<DraZet> CyrusYzGTt: 嚓 洒家纯爷们
<DraZet> 深圳的小mm走了
<reiv> ...
 * CyrusYzGTt 強烈的批評 DraZet 太監大哥的色狼本性，
 * CyrusYzGTt 強烈的批評 DraZet 的色急
<DraZet> irc不适合女淫
 * CyrusYzGTt 強烈的批評 DraZet 的急於表現，而罔顧大家的利益
<netsnail> Hidden HPFS/NTFS　这个分区有什么特别？
 * DraZet 明明是你们不跟人家聊天 无聊走到
 * CyrusYzGTt 誰讓你，這麼色急，查戶口似的
<reiv> DraZet: 要淡定...
<DraZet> reiv: 我很淡定
<iamfbi> 我也很淡定
<CyrusYzGTt> reiv§ 總舵主，把 DraZet 給雙規了，影響惡劣啊，這麼個plmm就這樣走了
<DraZet> CyrusYzGTt:  reiv 是什么舵的总舵主啊
<CyrusYzGTt> DraZet§ 天地會#ubuntu-cn irc分會
 * DraZet 天父地母 反清复明
<iamfbi> 应该说反共复国吧
 * CyrusYzGTt 敲了 DraZet 的頭，說，過時了，應該是爲人民（幣）服務
 * reiv 什么都不知道...
<reiv> 用人用过dell的那个5寸tablet吗？
<reiv> s/用人/有人
<CyrusYzGTt> reiv§ 總舵主，沒有，報告完畢，走人
 * reiv 昨天把umpc搞坏了（LCD的线坏了，机器还是可以通过ssh连上），打算找个替代。
<Eua> =-O
<DraZet> 反清复明
<DraZet> 回家了
<DraZet> 88
<CyrusYzGTt> 恭送 DraZet 千歲
 * edison0354 谁的爪机是android？
<lainme> arch的gvfs为何要依赖gnome-disk-utils..
<xiooli> 大家知道怎么搭配系统中英文字体不？我装了个宋体後很多地方都变成宋体了，难看死
<huangg> hero入手了？
<edison0354> xiooli: 删了宋体……
<edison0354> huangg: 恩
<xiooli> edison0354, 有地方要用阿
<huangg> edison0354:  多少米
<edison0354> xiooli: 文泉驿点阵宋
<ofan> 我爹的是android
<edison0354> huangg: 1050
<edison0354> ofan: ……
<ofan> edison0354: - -
<reiv> android好像不能跑emacs。。。
<edison0354> reiv: ……
<ofan> 没试过
<dfd> 跑起来有意思？
<xiooli> edison0354, 我还是删除宋体算了
<dfd> 那个屏幕就一点点
<edison0354> xiooli: +1
<xiooli> edison0354, 用的时候再装上
<xiooli> 用完再删除
<edison0354> xiooli: ……
<huangg> xiooli: ...
<xiooli> edison0354, 都找不到地方配置，以前还可以改 /etc/fonts/fonts.conf 现在那个文件变得面目全非
<desksong> fcitx 4.0 可以使用转换的 搜狗词库不？
<reiv> 可以跑emacs的话，很多emacs上面的东西可以直接用，例如org-mode之类的。
<edison0354> xiooli: 现在咋不能改？
<lainme> xiooli: 改下~/.fonts.conf？
<xiooli> edison0354, 格式完全变了
<xiooli> lainme, 不知道怎么该起
<edison0354> xiooli: ？？？？
<xiooli> edison0354, 什么family 之类的条目完全没了
<edison0354> xiooli: 在一个字文件夹里面啊
<xiooli> edison0354, conf.avail ？ 里面一堆，不知道改谁
<CyrusYzGTt> 49-
<edison0354> xiooli: 不用改，往conf.d里面ln -s下就行了啊
<xiooli> edison0354, 我不知道该链接哪个阿
<edison0354> xiooli: ………………
<huangg> jjj
<xiooli> edison0354, 我知道了，难道是选择性的链接些？我以前都给链接过去了，删掉一些就好了
<edison0354> xiooli: 恩……
<xiooli> edison0354, 我勒个去，可是我不知道每个配置文件都是干啥用的阿
<edison0354> xiooli: 好好学习去吧……
<xiooli> edison0354, 哪里有资料？
<edison0354> xiooli: arch的wiki，fontconf有个官网还
<xiooli> edison0354, 好，谢谢。话说我一直对linux的字体配置晕晕的
<edison0354> xiooli: 一般般啦，比瘟到死里面的gdi++稍恶心点～
<xiooli> edison0354, 都没有人写个程序来配置么，其实大多数情况只需要配置下中英搭配和缺失字体的候选
<alvin_rxg1> linux 字体配置很清楚呀
<ofan>  xml sucks
<xiooli> alvin_rxg1, 陈述理由
<xiooli> arch wiki被墙了？
 * desksong fcitx 输入不了 容嬷嬷  的 “嬷“ 这个字， 有无解决办法？
<flh> 嬷
<desksong> 你能输入？这个字都 mo
<desksong> flh: ？
<flh> 嬷 我打得出来呀
<CyrusYzGTt> desksong§ 拼音 嬤 ma 才對 mo是粵/唐語發音
<flh> desksong: 我用五笔的
<desksong> CyrusYzGTt: ？哦？原来说，
<desksong> 嬷
<desksong> 粤语才读ma吧？
<desksong> http://www.zdic.net/zd/zi/ZdicE5ZdicACZdicB7.htm
<happyaron> fcitx-sunpinyin
<desksong> 囧，fcitx 应该是错误的吧
<CyrusYzGTt> ......
<CyrusYzGTt> 這麼較真？我隨便亂說的
<desksong> CyrusYzGTt: 不是较真阿，我今晚翻这个字，翻了很久了，输入法都重装了，又安装字库，杂七杂八的，搞了一晚上，结果fcitx不认普通话发音
<CyrusYzGTt> desksong§ 可能普通話是太監發音，跟真正的北方語有區別吧
<CyrusYzGTt> desksong§ 貌似 ibus-pinyin也是 嬤(ma)的
<desksong> 估计是，话说搜狗full词库 占用内存112.5m
<alvin_rxg1> xiooli: http://linux.solidot.org/comments.pl?sid=23410&cid=93687
<^k^> ⇪ title: 五个优秀的Linux的字体工具
<desksong> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，我看别人win下输入法都读mo了
<CyrusYzGTt> desksong§ 你試試win系統的拼音輸入法看看
<CyrusYzGTt> desksong§ 可能是開發者是南方的吧？
<desksong> CyrusYzGTt:………………
<desksong> 如此看来，还是五笔好？不用纠结开发者的发音？
<CyrusYzGTt> desksong§ 手寫的更好
<CyrusYzGTt> desksong§ 何況linux是支持手寫的
<desksong> CyrusYzGTt:………………
<desksong> 洗澡撸管去，…………手都酸了
<yanqian> 有玩hedgewars的不？ ：）
<Kandu> “嬤”和“嬷”啥區別？
<CFLAGS> 同问
<CFLAGS> 怎么在命令行下连接wpa加密的无线网络啊,wpa-supplicant试了半年了也没成功
<orangesea> xchat 支持ipv6？
<CyrusYzGTt> ....用NM
<CyrusYzGTt> XD,支持ipv6
<alvin_rxg1> 哪个 赛车游戏 带有 损坏因素的？
<edison0354> alvin_rxg1: 极品15
<alvin_rxg1> edison0354: ...
<edison0354> android上有没有类似pidgin的软件？
<directshow> ȺÀïÓÐÈËÂ𣿣¿£¿£¿
<^k^> directshow:say 群里有人吗？？？？ in GB2312 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<bao__> 好多人
<CyrusYzGTt>  ȺÀïÓÐÈËÂ𣿣¿£¿£¿
<CyrusYzGTt> ...怎麼不翻譯了
<Alexander> CyrusYzGTt, 有好诗没
<CyrusYzGTt> Alexander§ 人欲锐精进取功名，当挫止之，法道不自见也。
<Alexander> CyrusYzGTt, ？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> Alexander§ 人欲锐精进取功名，当挫止之，法道不自见也。
<Alexander> CyrusYzGTt, 我也是一个文学爱好者
<CyrusYzGTt> Alexander§ 好好努力，祖國的未來靠你了，希望能再有個詩仙
<CyrusYzGTt> 太白何蒼蒼，星辰上森列
 * zkwlx 打DOTA被骂了，赶紧重启到u来了，哎……
<gtolden> 居然在百度吼吼上给维基祝了生日，真是奇迹
<FrankLv> which app should i install to display chinese under console mode? thanks
<CyrusYzGTt> FrankLv§ zhcon (chinese input inside)or fbterm( zi ji lingwai anzhuang shu ru fa)
<FrankLv> CyrusYzGTt: thanks. I think fbterm works better. along with some app can input chinese under console mode
<CyrusYzGTt> FrankLv§ bu yong xie ,bu guo wo hai shi zui jian yong zhcon ,fbterm sui ran you ibus-fbterm ke shi ye bu hao yong
<FrankLv> CyrusYzGTt: I'm installing X window and firefox.
<CyrusYzGTt> FrankLv§ ni ke yi install qing liang ji de e17.
<FrankLv> CyrusYzGTt: I first run "sudo apt-get install startx" then I can bring up X window [without window manager]
<CyrusYzGTt> FrankLv§ ...en ,zi ji like jiu shi le ..bu yao zhe me talk
<freeflying> FrankLv: there is package called startx
<freeflying> FrankLv: try with xserver-xorg
<FrankLv> freeflying: It seems xserver-xorg installed when i trying to install startx
<CyrusYzGTt> FrankLv§ try wayland zhe ge hen new de dong xi.....
<FrankLv> CyrusYzGTt: OK.
<freeflying> CyrusYzGTt: its kind of ridiculous to type phonetic letters, hard for people to understand it
<CyrusYzGTt> FrankLv§ ... zhe ge wayland shi hen new de ,yao xiao xin ,bu yao wei le chang xin er zheng tian chong zhuang
<freeflying> FrankLv: don't you understand what I was saying?
<CyrusYzGTt> freeflying§ ... I mao si zhi hui zhe dian ying wen ,wo  gaokao ye shi zhe yang xie de
<freeflying> CyrusYzGTt: 你连中文也不会？
<CyrusYzGTt> FrankLv§ 不是啊！我看她問問題用英文，我也用我的英文
<CyrusYzGTt> FrankLv§ 不是啊！我看她問問題用英文，我也用我的英文回答
<FrankLv> CyrusYzGTt: still can't read chinese now
<Fossilet> set
<Fossilet> test
<^k^> Fossilet, ....  23:11 
<CyrusYzGTt> FrankLv§ fang care, I hui care gen you talk de
<Fossilet> What?
<FrankLv> CyrusYzGTt: Let's use private mode
<freeflying> FrankLv: If you prefer to use console, I suppose you know what is google, and you cna handle all of these geek issue by yourself
<CyrusYzGTt> freeflying§ 哇，～～這個偉大的任務交給妳了
<FrankLv> freeflying: It's a fresh install of ubuntu server. and i'm new to ubuntu. I use centos a lot before.
<CyrusYzGTt> FrankLv§ freeflying shuo ta help you
<FrankLv> freeflying: I'm googling
<freeflying> FrankLv: do you use it as a server? or as a desktop
<FrankLv> freeflying: server most time. but right now by notepad is used by someone. So~
<iamfbi> 我进的不是中文频道么
<freeflying> iamfbi: 是的
<CyrusYzGTt> MM,XD,當前在用英文 教導 你們 ubuntu的新成員
<iamfbi> 继续啊你们
<happyaron> freeflying: clean in override_dh_auto_clean works eventually.
<iamfbi> go on,your guys
<CyrusYzGTt> FrankLv & FrankLv , iamfbi call you jixu use ying wen to jie jue ubuntu de wen ti
<happyaron> ...
<freeflying> happyaron: great
<tt> 还有人吗
<tt> Cannot find Glib2! If you are using binary packages based system, check that you
<tt> have the corresponding -dev/devel packages installed.
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<tt> Cannot find Glib2!  可是我已经把这个安了
<CyrusYzGTt> glibc2 maosi zai LFS ye you de
 * FrankLv I'm install chinese font 
<tt> CyrusYzGTt: ？？
<tt> 没有人知道吗
<CyrusYzGTt> tt§ ke neng xu yao dev tao jian ba
<freeflying> tt: 你最好用中文提问
<tt> CyrusYzGTt: ？
<freeflying> tt: 你的英文我们看不懂
<CyrusYzGTt> tt§ you use fedora or ubuntu ?
<tt> 我安audacilus2.4.2之后，./configure之后说找不到Glib2？？
<tt> CyrusYzGTt: 用kubutnu
<CyrusYzGTt> tt§ 那就問 freeflying MM,
<tt> CyrusYzGTt:  freeflying MM？？
<CyrusYzGTt> tt§ 妳需要自動忽略 MM,這是我加上去的
<tt> CyrusYzGTt: 不懂
<freeflying> CyrusYzGTt: 不要给没个人都加上MM
<CyrusYzGTt> tt§ 那就暫時不要懂，去問 freeflying
<tt> freeflying: 怎么解决
<FrankLv> any light weighted window manager like xfce?
<freeflying> tt: sudo apt-get install audacilus
<CyrusYzGTt> freeflying§ 唉～～加上MM後才能保持活力
<tt> freeflying:  sudo apt-get install audacilus这个安的不是最新版的
<iamfbi> 听说高手都不用GNOME
<iamfbi> 到底高手用的什么，KDE？
<tt> freeflying: 我在官网下了个tar。gz包，2.4.2的版本，源里的是2.4.0的
<CyrusYzGTt> FrankLv§ need like Xfce or only light
<freeflying> iamfbi: 这个对你很重要吗
<iamfbi> 假装一下高手
<CyrusYzGTt> iamfbi§ icewm
<iamfbi> 向高手们靠齐
<FrankLv> never mind, I'm install xfce4
<freeflying> tt: 别折腾了，直接用个源里安装吧
<tt> freeflying: 想弄个新的用用
<CyrusYzGTt> FrankLv§ you can try e17 or open box or flubox
<tt> freeflying: 为什么不行呢，官网上都有了，也没有人打包
<freeflying> tt: 你觉得你现在可以吗？
<tt> freeflying: 可以  不过我喜欢新的东西
<CyrusYzGTt> freeflying§ 你要繼續教導 FrankLv ...
<tt> freeflying: 官网上看到他有新的特点  想用用
<FrankLvWeb> great, I login via firefox and I think I can read chinese now. also can googling chinese information
<tone>  - -@
<FrankLv> xfce works greate. Now i think it's time to read ubuntu wiki
 * FrankLv 拿回笔记本了，ubuntu server 表现很好。apt-get aptitude dpkg 管理包很灵活
<edison0354> flh: 叔叔也不睡？
<flh> edison0354: 你好，你也太用功了啊
<edison0354> flh: 折腾爪机ing
<edison0354> flh: 新入爪机
<flh> 晚上吃多，在镜像一个ubuntu源
<flh> edison0354: 三十多小时还没有完成，就快了
<edison0354> flh: ？
<edison0354> flh: 倒……
<kdlijian> flh: Nice
<edison0354> flh: 你硬盘空间真大……
<edison0354> flh: 镜像下来做源？
<flh> edison0354: 把ubuntu的安装源弄到本地
<flh> edison0354: 给身边的朋友用吧，我硬盘320G
<edison0354> flh: 额，这么小就够了啊……
<kdlijian> flh: 那源老是更新不是吗
<flh> edison0354: 是的，选择了i386
<edison0354> flh: 哦
<flh> kdlijian: 不用吧，有时间，有带宽就更新吧
<flh> 需要39G窨
<flh> 需要39G空间
<flh> edison0354: 我两台笔记本，所以空间多啊
<edison0354> flh: 额，才39GB啊，好小……
<flh> edison0354: 注意身体喽，小子
<edison0354> flh: :-D
<edison0354> flh: 你儿子还是女儿？
<flh> edison0354: 哈哈，想多了。不说
<edison0354> flh: :P
<Inode> b
<Inode> no one?????
<knownbad> no one.
<knownbad> knowone.
<Inode> 没睡啊
<kdlijian> 买票去
<kdlijian> God bless me.
<mowdy> hi~
<mowdy> zen me dou shi luan ma?
<^k^> mowdy, 好  06:08 
<mowdy> zhe shi wo di yi ci lai zhe
<mowdy> what irc software do u use
<Inode> mowdy:: where you are from??
<mowdy> zhongguo a~~~
<mowdy> Öйú°¢
<^k^> mowdy:say 中国阿 in GB2312 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<mowdy> how to do that
<mowdy> i can't see chinese word
<Inode> mowdy:: that you said you come china first
<^k^>  06:11
<mowdy> wo shi zhongguoren aaaaa~~~
<mowdy> zen me she zhi utf-8?
<mowdy> cry~~~
<Inode> drhodes:: mowdy g
<mowdy> shen me?
<mowdy_> 我现在在IE里就没乱码了
<mowdy> ?
<mowdy> bye~everyone~
<mowdy> HydraIRC ²»Ö§³Ö UTF-8
<^k^> mowdy:say HydraIRC 不支持 UTF-8 in GB2312 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<mowdy> i said that  utf-8 is not supported in HydraIRC
<MeaCulpa> .
#ubuntu-cn 2011-01-12
<zdc> 朋友们有知道在fvwm里怎样设置程序启动时的窗口大小的吗
<zdc> 朋友们有知道在fvwm里怎样设置程序窗口大小的吗
<iFvwm> Current Schedule 1000 $[w.id] Rize xx xx xx xx
<iFvwm> zdc: 你咋还在折腾
<zdc> iFvwm: 感觉fvwm挺好，只是不知道有没有这个功能，然后选择是用fluxbox还是fvwm.kde安了太多不好用的“鸡肋”
<zdc> iFvwm: 那能不能在程序启动时设置它的大小呢。
<if_else> 各位兄台，文件内容是是按列分的，但是每个表项由于宽度不同，样式不清晰，请问用 sed 还是 awk 可以像mysql表项那样指定列宽，谢谢
<iFvwm> zdc: 启动写一个函数。把这加入。就是延时改尺寸。我可说过几次了。
<iFvwm> if_else: 妹朵才称呼别人兄台吧
<iFvwm> awk可以printf。自己想
<zdc> iFvwm: 说是没有Rize这个命令啊
<calebot> 男男也可称兄台的（无误）
<iFvwm> resize
<iFvwm> calebot: ... 你也这样称呼。。。
<iFvwm> zdc: 自己搜索schedule 这样的启动函数，应该容易找到
<if_else> iFvwm: 那俺以后，叫你丫头中不？！
<if_else> iFvwm: 俺是读书人，称兄道弟，不是传统吗？
<zdc> iFvwm: 我觉得fvwm的保存会话功能应该能实现这个功能。只是找不到资料，不明白它怎样保存窗口参数和重新加载使用这个参数
<iFvwm> if_else: 一边去。
<iFvwm> zdc: 没保存的机制的。你可以自己脚本实现一个。
<iFvwm> zdc: 你可以去#fvwm房间问。找现成的。
<zdc> iFvwm: 保存后怎样重新使用这个参数呢，这是个问题。＃fvwm没人知道
<iFvwm> 这都是脚本的事情。窗口启动函数里面，去读取上次的位置和大小。再resize
<if_else> i
<if_else> iFvwm: 兄台，我去了！？
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<roylez> tenzu: .
<tenzu> roylez: 主席~~~我的亲人~~~
<iFvwm> if_else: 丫头，去吧
<iFvwm> roylez: 打仗了不
<roylez> iFvwm: 没空阿，忙着干活
<iFvwm> 韩国又挑衅了。你居然还不启动。
<roylez> 我求神去放雷
<tenzu> 雷神么？
<zdc> iFvwm: 有点眉目了，就是不知道怎样设置一个菜单项，使之启动程序，且能使它"resizemve"到一个新的位置。怎样得到这个窗口的$[w.id]呢
<iFvwm> zdc: $[w.id] 就是啊。
<iFvwm> 你不应该使用id吧。应该是使用class 或者name吧。
<zdc> iFvwm: 得指定那一个程序的$[w.id]啊
<zdc> 如:ThisWindow
<iFvwm> 启动的时候，脚本比较class name相同，就设置尺寸
<iFvwm> Thiswindow 放前面，就是啊
<iFvwm> + I ThisWindow (!Shaded Iconifiable !Iconic) PipeRead "${fvwm}/thumbnail.bash $[w.id] $[w.class] $[w.resource] && echo WindowStyle IconOverride, Icon ${thumbnail}/thumbnail.$[w.id].png"
<iFvwm> 这是很老的一个例子
<iFvwm> 当前的id class name都直接使用。就是thiswindow的。
<xiangfu> 有人知道什么工具可以把TTF 转成 PSF 字体，或者怎么制作一个PSF字体，
<zdc> iFvwm: 如我的菜单是"DestroyMenu x \AddToMenu x "x" Title \+ "ff" Exec exec firefox",下一步该怎样resizemove呢
<xiangfu> 或者把一个 8x13 的字体转成 4x8 ?
<zdc> iFvwm: 不会只能挷定键吗
<iFvwm> Exec exec firefox 改成 startwin firefox这样的。startwin是一个函数。函数里面带一个脚本，处理全部事情。
<iFvwm> exec startwin firefox
<xiangfu> 有人知道什么工具可以把TTF 转成 PSF 字体，或者怎么制作一个PSF字体，
<iFvwm> 不知道这啥字体
<guojing-cn> 有人知道这个irc有什么命令去设置公告么
<iFvwm> 点阵字体库的转换，就有现成的C
<iFvwm> guojing-cn: 你不是op。设置啥
<guojing-cn> 我有自己的房间 我想试试
<iFvwm> 那你 /cs help 看
<guojing-cn> 对了 你怎么前面加上我的名字的？
<iFvwm> 还有 /ns /ms help
<iFvwm> guo<tab>
<guojing-cn> iFvwm
<guojing-cn> 这个不是系统自己弄的 是手动打的啊？。。
<iFvwm> <tab>补全的
<iFvwm> 软件的功能
<iFvwm> lerosua: 回家了不
<guojing-cn> 嗯 我知道补全 但是补全之后 后面的那个: 是自己打的？
<guojing-cn> 我就没有
<guojing-cn> iFvwm: 好吧
<iFvwm> 那也是软件的设置
<guojing-cn> 原来要设置一下
<iFvwm> 蹩脚的软件吧。这都没缺省设置好。 lol
<lerosua> iFvwm: 今天 要去开年会
<iFvwm> lerosua: 有奖金？
<iFvwm> aBiNg: 知道身份证读卡器不。
<lerosua> iFvwm: 屁就有。无非是领导讲话，大家好好干之类的，领导的show
<iFvwm> lerosua: 领导跳脱衣舞？
<guojing-cn> iFvwm: 创建房间之后默认就是公开的房间么？
<tenzu> iFvwm: 你给小蜜跳脱衣舞么？
<iFvwm> guojing-cn: 这和服务器有关。似乎不是正式的房间。要认证什么的
<iFvwm> tenzu: 找个马来妹来先
<guojing-cn> iFvwm: 好吧 我了解了 我再看看
<tenzu> iFvwm: 你口味挺重
<iFvwm> tenzu: 很丑的马来
<lerosua> iFvwm: 遇到你这种领导有这种特殊爱好的，员工也没办法啊
<xiangfu> <iFvwm> 点阵字体库的转换，就有现成的C : 那里有？帮我找一下，谢谢
<guojing-cn> iFvwm: 你知道如何认证么？
<iFvwm> 我要是真领导了，我就把公司改成夜总会。邀请你来上班。 lerosua
<iFvwm> guojing-cn: 这个，你问 freeflying
<guojing-cn> freeflying: 可在？
<tenzu> lerosua: 你千万要把持住，不能去神的公司啊
<iFvwm> xiangfu: 以前的国标点阵字库啊，转换尺寸的，都现成的C。只是你的那格式，我不知道。
<lerosua> tenzu: 就快把持不住了
<freeflying> guojing-cn: whats up
<tenzu> lerosua: 神口味重，小蜜都是马来型的
<iFvwm> tenzu: 一边去。那是你的口味
<guojing-cn> freeflying: 我想把我的房间变为认证房间 你知道怎么弄么？
<xiangfu> iFvwm: psf 就是 /usr/share/consolefonts/下的字体 ttf 有很多
<freeflying> guojing-cn: /msg Chanserv help
 * tenzu 参见lainme美女
<guojing-cn> freeflying: 我用register注册了，也没有提示我需要认证 进去倒是进去了 而且也是管理员了
<lainme> tenzu: 参见 tenzu
<iFvwm> psfaddtable    psfgettable    psfstriptable  psfxtable  xiangfu 自己看man吧。这可没深入过
<freeflying> guojing-cn: 那你还要啥
<tenzu> iFvwm: 你要是想换印度口味，我可以找人给你介绍
<guojing-cn> freeflying: 不知道如何改公告。。
<lainme> tenzu: 你现在还用openbox么？
<guojing-cn> freeflying: 而且貌似也搜索不到
<tenzu> lainme: 在用
<iFvwm> tenzu: 印度的，那 roylez 试过了。否定了的
<tenzu> iFvwm: 屁，我不相信主席能试过印度风味
<iFvwm> tenzu: 他以前边上就是。
<iFvwm> 2个重口味的在一起工作，你想。
<lainme> tenzu: 我用xcompmgr之后，最小化窗口会有残影，只有openbox会这样，不知你遇到过么？
<tenzu> iFvwm: 不敢想
<iFvwm> 。。
<freeflying> guojing-cn: freenode.net
<Kandu> guojing-cn: 就 freeflying 給的命令給出的結果，仔細瞧瞧
<iFvwm> lainme: 这和wm的渲染有关
<tenzu> lainme: 有没有装trayer之类的东东？
<iFvwm> 主题的渲染引擎
<lainme> tenzu: 试过tint2和gnome-panel
<tenzu> lainme: tint2我在用，开了自带的tray，没问题
<tenzu> lainme: 不过我倒没试过特效，现在试试
<freeflying> 你们没人对写程序有兴趣？
<guojing-cn> 我就是写程序的啊
<freeflying> 咋一天到晚都在整这些呢，什么wm/tray啊
<freeflying> 电脑是来用的，工具而已，不用这么折腾啊
<freeflying> guojing-cn: 你写了啥啊
<Yangtse> 对
<guojing-cn> freeflying: python啊
<Yangtse> 无聊的人，天天折腾
<guojing-cn> freeflying: 什么都写
<guojing-cn> 主要搞python
<iFvwm> guojing-cn: 这就对了，他就要py的
<freeflying> guojing-cn: 有很多开源的项目，去帮帮人家啊
<freeflying> guojing-cn: 贡献一行代码，一个补丁也好啊
<guojing-cn> freeflying: 我太忙了 这个irc我都不想看说明文档了。。
<iFvwm> freeflying: roylez 会py。 lerosua 会C。 而且都有空。
<freeflying> iFvwm: 你也会，你都不写的
<iFvwm> 我只会pl
<iFvwm> 你是要找py的啊
<freeflying> iFvwm: 我不找人啊，你会啥就写啥啊
<freeflying> iFvwm: 那么多开源项目呢
<freeflying> lol
<tenzu> 不会编程的默默看着
<iFvwm> 我，自己作些小工具而已。
<iFvwm> 而且都在论坛。
<freeflying> iFvwm: 拿出去分享非别人啊
<iFvwm> freeflying: 这点倒是重来不保留。论坛都有的。
<calebot> 换个 WM 啥的很有趣啊，工作效率提升
<calebot> 没换过都不知道原来 gui 可以那么好用
<calebot> iFvwm: 可以整理成 tarball 定期更新
<iFvwm> freeflying http://code.google.com/p/cairo-weather/ http://code.google.com/p/flash-down/ http://code.google.com/p/cflow2dot/  http://code.google.com/p/paste-img/ http://code.google.com/p/imagemagick-font/
<iFvwm> calebot: 小脚本。没tarball.
<tenzu> lainme: 我这里效果不怎么样，不过没有残影
<lainme> tenzu: 恩，我去用arch看看
<tenzu> lainme: 我用的xf86-video-intel驱动
<roylez> iFvwm: 胡说八道
<iFvwm> roylez: 说那阿三？
<if_else> 各位兄台，awk 的if($3!="地址")，语法错误，何解？谢谢
<iFvwm> man 丫头
<iFvwm> tenzu: 有好图没
<tenzu> iFvwm: 想要H的可以直说
<iFvwm> h不是指电影嘛。我是说图啊
<guojing-cn> 写什么开源项目啊？
<tenzu> iFvwm: beautyleg你看着行么？
<iFvwm> 潮湿的房间，17岁的女孩用炭火取暖，结果致其一氧化碳中毒。这是昨日上午发生在岳麓区一宿舍的事情，幸被人及时发现，后经过湘雅医院全力抢救，该女孩已经苏醒过来。
<tenzu> 没有生活常识
<guojing-cn> 有什么比较火的中文 irc 频道 分享下呗
<iFvwm> 腿模？不要 tenzu
<iFvwm> tenzu: 嗯。昨天我也差点中毒了。今天头有点晕。
<tenzu> iFvwm: 那你要啥样的？met-art？
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 你就是那女孩？
<tenzu> 原来神只有17岁！
<iFvwm> 那女孩是去抢救了。我可还没到那一步
<jyf1987> tenzu: 这是人家推断的 其实主要是ee驻颜有术而已
<iFvwm> 木炭，不是应该没一氧化碳的嘛
<lainme> tenzu: 找到一个表现正常的参数组合，要加-S，虽然还不太明白这个参数是什么意思
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 怎么不会 弄势 燃烧不完全 就是一氧化碳了
<iFvwm> 谁会傻到用潮湿的哦
<tenzu> lainme: 我懒得折腾了。。。
<roylez> tenzu: mpl，met现在都是熟女了
<tenzu> roylez: 你一直与时俱进
<zdc> iFvwm: 你能帮我编个菜单项吗。如 “xterm" func . 这个func我不会编，它的功能是启动xterm,然后将它移到右下角
<freeflying> iFvwm: 你害人啊，你看这种连最基本的都不会的，你教他用fvwm有毛用
<iFvwm> 。
<iFvwm> zdc:  有xterm.pl。你去 http://git.ubuntu.org.cn/?a=summary&p=eexp-fvwm.git 看现成的吧。
<^k^> ⇪ title: eexp-fvwm.git - Summary - ViewGit
<iFvwm> 热键启动的quake-console的xterm
<iFvwm> 我要回家休息了。nnnnd
<iGirl> hi
<^k^> iGirl, 好  11:23 
<DraZet> 哈喽哈
<DraZet> 洒家来了
<DraZet> http://linuxtoy.org/archives/why-emacs-vim-good.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 为何 Emacs 和 Vim 被称为两大神器 — LinuxTOY
<cfy> - -!
<xiangfu> ：) Emacs 是神的编辑器，而 Vim 是编辑器之神。
<cfy> 谁要看蝙蝠侠 黑暗骑士？
<cfy> http://u.115.com/file/f72c9631c4 530MB
<DraZet> Emacs 仙福永享 寿与天齐
 * DraZet Emacs 仙福永享 寿与天齐
<NoIE> 我想看X战警与金刚狼。
<cfy> http://u.115.com/file/t2f3ea379f 980MB
<cfy> NoIE: 我找着
<cfy> NoIE: 我找找
<cfy> NoIE: 有部叫这个名字的？
<NoIE> cfy: 动画，我看了20集，后来的一直没找到。
<cfy> NoIE: 哦。。。我还以为是电影。。。
<xiangfu> Emacs是伪装成编辑器的操作系统。
<OT_iux> ..
<happyaron> Chome要删掉H264支持了。
<Yangtse> 有什么区别？
<Yangtse> ie6飘过
<NoIE> NoIE
<happyaron> ie6...
<MeaCulpa> ie6.。。网页设计师的哀叹
<happyaron> 哈哈，openfetion的插件很快可以用在empathy上了。
<Kandu> happyaron: pidgin 上已經可用了么？
<happyaron> Kandu: 嗯，还有几个bug，争取今天发布。
<blueghost> F22 是第5代 还是第4代
<blueghost> F22,F35 是第5代 还是第4代
<ssfdust> 有人吗?
<^k^> ssfdust, ....  13:23 
<NoIE> blueghost: 第四代，
<NoIE> blueghost: 没记错的话，F35应该是F22的简化版.
<blueghost> NoIE:) 中国 有了 第五代 战机了, 比 美国厉害了
<happyaron> 俄罗斯第五代=美国第四代
<NoIE> 隐形战机是一种很烧钱的战机，制造成本高，维护费用更是高得惊人。
<NoIE> 现在国家的面工程越来越多、公务员的待遇越来越高，而农民工因为工资太低都不愿意出门打工了。
<NoIE> 农民工不愿打工，企业就没有收入，国家的税收就会下降。
<NoIE> 但是国家不会因为税收下降而节约花销的，即使税收再低，公务员的待遇也不会降。那么剩下的途径就只有增加税收了。
<NoIE> 简言之：隐形战机只是老百姓的一项负担而已。
<qiaoji> 如果企业招不到人，会提高工资的
<qiaoji> 要是提高了工资，还是招不到人，就不知道怎么办了
<FrankLvWeb> test
<NoIE> 希望如此；但是我担心，企业会找其他的方式，比如限制人身自由、或者许诺高工资，再在工作的时候想办法克扣工资，或是直接赖着不发工资。
<qiaoji> 哦，想到了，农民为了避免饿死，会接收低工资的
<^k^> FrankLvWeb, ....  13:36 
<qiaoji> NoIE: 这个时候政府就不能吃干饭了。
<NoIE> 以前农民没有工作可以回家种地，现在的农民都没有土地了。
<qiaoji> NoIE: 有土地，但是收入仅仅够糊口
<guojing-cn> 这种事情。。不好说
<guojing-cn> 反正国家已经很乱了
<crose> 好不容易等到取消农业税了，结果木地种田了
<qiaoji> 网上看很乱，但是国家领导人每到一地，都是夹道欢迎
<qiaoji> 没有人抗议
<crose> 抗议就要请去和开水躲猫猫了
<_xiaoMo> 有了解php soap的没? 求指导..
<NoIE> 六月份 胡锦涛（好像是他）访问加拿大时，当地大使馆组织公派留学生、出国人员欢迎胡锦涛，国家负责食宿补贴。
<qiaoji> 现在没有留学生接机了吧，好象只有大使馆的接机了
<qiaoji> 现在是问题多多，但是不可否认，生活变化很大
<qiaoji> 可能通货膨胀把大家口袋里面的钱全逼出来了
<jyf1987> qiaoji: 那以后势必要去闹事了 逼国家出钱安抚
<iIlL10oO> data=IO.popen("unrar e file.rar", "w")
<iIlL10oO> data.puts("password12345")
<iIlL10oO> expect autoit
<qiaoji> jyf1987: 乱了的话，大家都没好处的
<qiaoji> 找不到工作，性命难保
<jyf1987> qiaoji: 那看对谁了 如果你一无所有 对你有啥坏处
<NoIE> jyf1987: 恩。
<jyf1987> 对房奴也是 如果乱了 你都不用还房贷 不也挺好的
<jyf1987> 还有买不起房的 乱了以后 你可以自己随便造房子 不需要谁批准 这也是好处
<qiaoji> jyf1987: 无政府状态更恐怖吧，象索马里
<jyf1987> 这都是我马上就能想到的 所以说 好不好看对谁
<jyf1987> qiaoji: 你怎么知道一定就是无政府呢 乱也可以是许多地方政府阿
<jyf1987> 五代十国的时候 浙江在钱王治理下就非常好
<jyf1987> 广东的南汉 也还不错
<qiaoji> 动乱中的少数应该是
<qiaoji> 典型
<jyf1987> 胡说 只要不是发生大规模的内战 都没坏处
<jyf1987> 当然了 你留学的不一样了
<jyf1987> 公费的拿国家钱  当然要为国家说话   私人出钱的 那还是有点钱的 自然也是觉得还是维持现状好
<qiaoji> 孙中山率领流浪汉，毛泽东率领穷光蛋
<jyf1987> 我又不反对你这样想 我的核心思路是好坏与否不是绝对的 这个社会上有不同的人群 利益要求都是相差甚远的 甚至是对立的
<NoIE> qiaoji: 下一句，谢谢。
<qiaoji> 闹革命的都应该是被抓起来，因为危害实在太大
<qiaoji> 最好的结果是改良
<qiaoji> 动乱的话，会很惨的
<jyf1987> 那你去抓被 总之我是赞同他们搞 因为要闹 需要别人支持他 要让被人支持他 肯定要推出一些针对性的政策 拿现在来说 肯定是对房子下手 就跟党国当年搞土改一样
<qiaoji> 昨天看新闻，看到住房与建设部副部长接收记者的采访，好像很害怕的样子
<qiaoji> 估计是被人骂多了
<qiaoji> 日本的房价以前也高的离谱的
<void1> 日本房价比上海/北京低
<void1> 东京房价比上海/北京低
<qiaoji> 这个说明北京上海对中国人的吸引力大
 * DraZet 我等屁民，莫谈国事
<DraZet> 我的话真特么的游泳
<qiaoji> #ubuntu-tw里面的人，整天挂着就是一句话都没有
<Kandu> qiaoji: 是啊，這裡廢話太多了
<void1> 中国么也就这里能闲聊闲聊
<palomino|working> 请问在linux上如何把一个iso写到u盘上使其可以通过usb-hdd启动?
<qiaoji> 台湾这么小的地方，#ubuntu-tw频道也那么多人，大陆这么大，才这么几个人
<iamfbi> 是么，那有空要进去聊下了
<iamfbi> 除了CN频道，其他都没去过
<tt> 有没有人
<qiaoji> #ubuntu-en人比较多
<NoIE> palomino|working: UNetbootin
<tt> 在ubuntu下如何安装ubuntu
<palomino|working> 喔，thx , NoIE
<iamfbi> 频道名在哪里可以查到？不知道有些什么频道
<palomino|working> 输入/list
<tt> 在ubuntu下如何安装ubuntu
<Eastxu> quit:暂离
<Eastxu> 哦，不是这个样子的啊
<crose> tt: 该怎么装还怎么装啊？？
<jyf1987> 我靠 1004的网络设置不是interface了么
<tt> crose:问题是不会安装,之前一直用livecd放到u盘里安装,今天下了个不是livecd不能做成u盘启动
<crose> tt:不是livecd？
<iamfbi> 输入/list后，有无限个频道出来
<iamfbi> 现在还在刷
<freeflying> iamfbi: youre're stupid
<freeflying> enough
<crose> pidgin可以看服务器上的聊天室列表
<tt> crose:恩,不是livecd
<crose> tt:系统的iso镜像都可以作成usb启动盘啊
<tenzu> freeflying: 哥，你多写了个re
<jyf1987> 如何不让 NetworkManager开机启动 各位
<tt> crose:我试过了,但是再启动的时候,不能用
<tenzu> jyf1987: 删掉？
<jyf1987> tenzu: 不不能不删除 只是不启动么
<freeflying> tenzu thx
<qiaoji> 台湾人叫ubuntu叫乌邦托
<crose> tt:额，只能说重做一次启动盘……
<jyf1987> tenzu: 快说
<tenzu> jyf1987: 我怀疑你是冒牌胸毛男
<tenzu> jyf1987: 不会
<guojing-cn> qiaoji: 叫什么无所谓我觉得
<jyf1987> tenzu: 耍老子
<tenzu> jyf1987: 只知道arch里面用wicd的话可以不启动
<tt> crose:不行试过了好多次,我对比了livecd和不是livecd的iso,发现livecd多几个文件
<jyf1987> 额 你也投奔arch了
<tenzu> jyf1987: 用了一年多了好吧
<jyf1987> tenzu: 好吧 以后你别找我给你写程序了 你让 lerosua和 wind给你写 他们是arch党
<jyf1987> 额 谁在跑我的机器人？
<tenzu> jyf1987: 不能啊，你不能歧视洗发水党
<crose> tt: 是他们自制的系统吧？应该没关系的，你是不是用高版本ubuntu里的usb启动盘创建器里做低版本的启动盘？这样可能有问题，不行用unetbootin试试
<jyf1987> tenzu:  哼 汉贼不两立
<qiaoji> guojing-cn: 差点就成了乌托邦了
<tt> crose:我在10.04里用启动盘创建器都可以用的,但10.10里不行了.unetbootin是什么
<tt> crose:我在这里下的http://ipv6.torrent.ubuntu.com/
<tenzu> jyf1987: 别这样，太打击我学python的兴致了
<qiaoji> http://t9.imgsrc.baidu.com/talking/pic/item/148f28d3848d424f3bf3cf21.jpg
<jyf1987> tenzu: 哥跟你说笑的
<guojing-cn> 学python挺好的啊
<guojing-cn> 我就用python 哈哈
<if_else> 各位兄台，sed '3,54s/\s/:/g' temp.txt 如何将多个空白作为一个替换对象，谢谢
<xiangfu> if_else: 's/  */fuck/g'
<xiangfu> if_else: 这个更清楚一点： sed 's/ \+/fuck/g'
<if_else> xiangfu: 兄台，如何将匹配的多个空格作为一个替换对象，这会把每个空格替换的
<xiangfu> if_else: 你试了吗？
<xiangfu> if_else: * 前面有两个空格
<xiangfu> if_else: 这个更清楚一点： sed 's/ \+/fuck/g'
<liwei> if_else, s/\s+/:/g'
<xiangfu> liwei:  + 前面要有 \ 吧 ？
<tt> 哪个高手有grub的教程,之前看了一下,但是还是很多不明白
<katost> linuxsir有教程啊
<xiangfu> tt: info grub
<xiangfu> :)
<tt> 看不懂
<tt> 我看网上有什么grub2   和grub有什么区别吗
<liwei> xiangfu, 是的，写错了
<MaskRay> roylez: colemak 神功练成了没？
<Yangtse> 自宫了吗
<if_else> 谢了，\+ OK，谢谢各位了
<if_else> 再一个问题，svn 第一次checkout 之后，不在使用svn地址了，使用哪个命令查看，是哪个连接谢谢
<xiangfu> if_else: svn info
<xiangfu> :)
<xiangfu> if_else: svn info | grep URL
<if_else> xiangfu: 谢谢，兄台了
<Kandu> if_else: 而且這個地址可以在 .svn 下的配置文件里手工改
<if_else> Kandu: 又学习了一招？谢谢了
<xiangfu> if_else:  svn info | grep URL | cut -b6-  :)
<xiangfu> Kandu: if_else 最好用  svn switch: svn switch — Update working copy to a different URL.
<katost> 天这么冷，这里还是挺热闹的啊
<Kandu> xiangfu: thx
<if_else> xiangfu: 谢谢兄台了，svn，有时间。再深入学习一下，今天先积累这几招，谢谢了
<xiangfu> if_else: you better learn "git", I don't like svn. :)
<tt> grub启动硬盘上的livecd??
<tt> 为什么我在终端里输入grub,程序“grub”尚未安装。  您可以使用以下命令安装??
<katost> 开机到grub界面，按C就进grub的cli模式了
<tt> katost:在桌面上不行吗?
<katost> 哦，这个我还没试过，是用过grub-install命令
<tt> Report bugs to <bug-grub@gnu.org>  出现 这样的
<xiangfu> tt: 桌面不能进 grub 的 cli 模式。
<tt> xiangfu:哦
<xiangfu> 两个东西。 一个是 bootloader 一个是系统。bootloader 引导系统，你怎么可能再回到bootloader :)
<tt> grub2能引导livecd吗?
<xiangfu> 道理上应该可以。
<xiangfu> 没试过
<tt> 刚才看了网上一篇  实在是看不懂
<xiangfu> 只是kernel 和 kernel command line 正确就应该可以吧。主要是你的livecd 也要装在硬盘的一个分区上。
<katost> http://www.linuxsir.org/main/node/129
<katost> 系统引导管理器GRUB，为初学者指南，去看看吧
<^k^> ⇪ title: 系统引导管理器GRUB，为初学者指南 | LinuxSir.Org
<katost> 嘿嘿，心有灵犀啊！！！
<tt> k:谢谢
<tt> xiangfu:如何确定自己安装了grub
<xiangfu> 开机的时候看仔细了 :)
<tt> 哦
<katost> grub是装在硬盘mbr等地方的，开机看看引导程序就知道了
<xiangfu> katost: 不一定。 我的grub 就是装在/dev/sda3 上的。
<xiangfu> rEFI --> grub --> Ubuntu :)
<xiangfu> katost: grub 一般都装在 mbr 和 /boot 下，没有 "等地方"
<xiangfu> :)
<tt> katost:grub可以自己定义安在哪里??
<freeflying> xiangfu: grub只能装在 mbr或者分区的开始
<xiangfu> freeflying: 是
<xiangfu> tt: 只能自定义 -root-directory. 也就是stage2 的位置
<tt> freeflying:mbr是什么,磁盘的第一分区?
<katost> 可以，grub-install /dev/sda，这是装在mbr。grub-install /dev/sda3，这是装在boot分区！
<freeflying> tt: ask google
<tt> freeflying:我两上linux系统,那grub都是默认安的,不会冲突吗?
<tt> freeflying:我两个linux系统,那grub都是默认安的,不会冲突吗?
<onshoestring> 只有一个grub起作用
<onshoestring> 最后一个
<freeflying> katost: 你确定你说的是对的吗
<tt> onshoestring:后安装的linux的grub?
<katost> 我就知道这两个方法
<onshoestring> 对
<freeflying> katost: 下次确定你自己的是对的再告诉别人
<tt> onshoestring:那我在第一个linux里改grub的配置,完全是无用功?
<onshoestring> 如果/boot 不在 sda3呢？
<onshoestring> 对
<katost> ==，我换号
<katost> 发错
<onshoestring> 你可以在第一个引导进第二个 然后在第二个安装grub到mbr让第二个起作用
<tt> onshoestring:第二个的命令是些啥
<tt> /dev/sda1   *           1        1245     9999360   83  Linux
<tt> 明天如果移动硬盘到了,把电脑的东西全考到硬盘里,重新把系统做了,现在系统好乱
<onshoestring> tt什么第二个命令 说的都不清楚
<onshoestring> 比如你把grub配置文件都贴出来才看的清
<tt> onshoestring:我现在是第二个linux里,想让第二个grub起作用
<onshoestring> smallapple启动引导版有grub2的教程
<onshoestring> sudo grub-install sda
<tt> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `sda'.
<onshoestring> 这命令就是把grub安装到mbr
<onshoestring> 你自己sudo fdisk -l
<onshoestring> 看看到底是那块硬盘
<tt> sudo grub-install sda  之后  /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `sda'.
<tt> 现在在第一个里
<katost> sudo grub-install /dev/sda才对
<Use-Firefox> ls
<onshoestring> 对
<onshoestring> 我望写了
<tt> sudo grub-install /dev/sda11
<tt> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: 正在试图将 GRUB 安装至一个分区而非 MBR。这是一个坏主意。.
<tt> 坏主意?
<onshoestring> 现在grub不建议安装到分区
<katost> mbr最好
<tt> mbr就是在sda1里?
<onshoestring> 别折腾了 你把那个教程看看再搞
<onshoestring> sdaX就是分区
<onshoestring> sda才是mbr
<katost> 刚才我发的网址
<katost> 刚才我发的网址打印出来慢慢看
<tt> 看了,不懂
<katost> 就那点理论和几个命令
<xiangfu> tt: 再看，直到看懂为止
<xiangfu> :)
<onshoestring> 不难
<tt> 关键是不理解
<onshoestring> 不理解就多折腾
<onshoestring> 多看别人写的东西
<tt> 万一折腾多了,开不了机了  又要完了
<katost> 呵呵，折腾多了就理解了
<tt> 恩,折腾多了ubuntu也上手了些
<cfy> 把grub装到U盘上，折腾几下就好
<katost> U盘做个ubuntu
<onshoestring> 除了smallapple的教程 台湾的政体ubuntu也有个教程
<tt> U盘怎么做ubuntu,不是可以直接刻u盘的吗
<onshoestring> 做u盘里不太好吧
<katost> unetbootin-windows
<onshoestring> 做移动硬盘可以
<katost> 这个东西可以做live-ubuntu
<tt> U盘做个ubuntu怎么弄.给我个地址吧,还有移动硬盘也能做吗?电脑里没有windows
<onshoestring> u盘读就坏了
<tt>  u盘读就坏了??
<katost> 没有win啊！好想可以dd ubuntu的iso到U盘，这个命令我不懂，请教各位大大
<katost> 好像
<onshoestring> 多读不坏？
<cfy> 看文档啊
<cfy> man dd
<tt> 移动硬盘里做个ubuntu在别人的机子能用吗?
<MaskRay> dd 到 u盘不行的，格式会变成 iso 9660 的
<onshoestring> 不安装显卡驱动应该可以
<katost> 我的正版sandisk 2g ultar用了3年了都没有挂！
<katost> 经常做pe和live linux
<tt> 完全听不懂了
<tt> 我还是先把grub好好学一下
<cfy> 还是找个讲分区。mbr的文章看下吧
<tt> mbr之前有看过,只记得在第一分区里,格式化都不能把它弄掉
<onshoestring> 在分区外
<tt> 哦,
<xiangfu> tt: 看你怎么格式化。 dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1 (千万别尝试啊)
<xiangfu> tt: :)
<cfy> 没事。。。。可以testdisk恢复。。。
<tt> <xiangfu  这个就肯定不会了,我一般很少用命令
<cfy> 把硬盘寄给 xiangfu就好，XD
<onshoestring> 这个也不是格式化 把mbr写0
<xiangfu> 格式化mbr :)
<tt> 呃,你们都是高手,太牛了
<onshoestring> 分区才要格式化
<xiangfu> "格式化" mbr
<cfy> 还有PT....
<cfy> xiangfu: @_@
<cfy> xiangfu: 你用/dev/null?
<onshoestring> tt 你看niao哥的linu私房菜
<xiangfu> 格式化有两个意思 1. make file system  2. total remove the data on disk :)
<cfy> tt: xiangfu: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=446 count=1,这个会清楚mbr
<cfy> 清除
<xiangfu> cfy: 嗯。写错了。
<tt> cfy:如果我现在用了你发的那个命令是不是重启就不能开机了?
<cfy> tt: 那你可以执行xiangfu的命令。试下，无害的XD
<cfy> tt: 是的。
<tt> cfy:还是不干的好
<tt> tab键怎么不能用
<cfy> tt: :)
<tt> tab键怎么不能用
<onshoestring> tt 要多看书才行
<xiangfu> cfy: MBR, total size: 446 + 64 + 2 = 	512
<tt> onshoes冬瓜汤
<tt> 打错了
<tt> 没有书
<tt> 没有鼻梁骨
<tt> 没有time
<onshoestring> 论坛我签名就有
<cfy> xiangfu: 哦？那446部分叫什么名字？
<xiangfu> code area + 	disk signature (optional) + null
<xiangfu> cfy: 440 + 4 + 2
<onshoestring> 446那段放程序 也有叫mbr的
<cfy> xiangfu: 嗯，长知识:)
<onshoestring> 64就是分区表
<xiangfu> MBR = code area +  disk signature (optional) + null  + Table of primary partitions + 55AA
<onshoestring> 2就是magic number
<tt> MBR 就是在一块硬盘的第零轨上面
<tt> 在这个区域内记录的就是硬盘里面的所有分割信息，以及开机的时候可以进行该机管理程序的写入的处所
<tt> 原来如此
<onshoestring> 很无聊啊
<tt> 一点都不无聊,有好多东西要看
<onshoestring> tt换外名字 看着像 套套
<xiangfu> tt: 应该是 0 柱面，0磁头 0扇区
<tt> 就是让你想着,这样记忆更深刻
<tt> 在哪换名
<xiangfu> "零轨" 不准确。见间你多看wikipedia :)
<tt> 我那个是鸟哥上写的
<onshoestring> 1扇区吧
<tt> 我换名了
<onshoestring> 记不清了，反正说的不对
<tt> 但是不起作用
<xiangfu> 是 1
<qingwu77> 我回来了,
<qingwu77> tt
<qingwu77> 都没有人了
<xiangfu> 技术总是没有头啊。前一阵看了看LVM。给别人装了一个服务器。
<xiangfu> 后来发现用XEN就更好了。
<katost> 干嘛不用job，用lvm呢？
<xiangfu> 只知道 LVM :)
<xiangfu> 我对服务器这些不太熟
<xiangfu> 只听说过，很多都没用过
<killpanda> 各位, 我运行gksu后 系统的主题很丑陋.. 怎么回事
<onshoestring> 只看过lvm没用过
<killpanda> 我是用elementary 的源安装的主题..
<katost> 以前opensuse默认安装就用lvm卷
<cfy> xiangfu: 我现在用btrfsXD
<xiangfu> cfy: :)
<onshoestring> 所有分区都是lvm？
<cfy> .
<Kandu> xiangfu: 不過 grub 通常都是加載 0 扇區的了
<xiangfu> Kandu: ?
<katost> boot分区不是，grub没办法引导lvm
<onshoestring> 除boot之外 其它全部可以用lvm 是不是？
<qingwu77> menu.lst不理解
<cfy> onshoestring: btrfs最好不要放上去
<katost> 恩
<xiangfu> Kandu: grub 的stage1 就是在 MBR 里。MRB是BIOS加载的。
<katost> linuxsir也有一文章写lvm的！
<cfy> lvm简单的。
<Kandu> xiangfu: 嗯， bios 也提供兩種調用
<onshoestring> 我看鸟哥书里写的lvm
<cfy> 你只要看完howto，lvm用起来就没问题了。
<xiangfu> Kandu: ? BIOS 只一咱
<Kandu> xiangfu: 現在磁盤都 lba, grub 用 DAP 來加載扇區，從0開始計數了。老磁盤用 CHS 的話 mbr 是 0 0 1
<xiangfu> 种
<onshoestring> 只看了看 没实际做过
<Kandu> xiangfu: 所以說 0扇區就 ok 啦
<xiangfu> Kandu: 哦。thanks.
<cfy> 0 0 1?
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，很不統一，難看
<Kandu> cfy: 前兩個是從0開始， sector 用 1 開始
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。。。。
<xiangfu> Kandu: 对。LBA 和 CHS 刚给混了。thanks for point out. :)
<qingwu77> 大家一般给根分区多少的硬盘空间
<xiangfu> Kandu: 什么是 DAP?
<cfy> qingwu77: 要是不是btrfs,1G都差不多。我觉得，毕竟有/root/
<Kandu> xiangfu: disk address package
<onshoestring> 刚说的xen还有job是什么
<cfy> qingwu77: 不过别的肯定还要分出去
<qingwu77> cfy:我的/  为都好几个g
<Kandu> xiangfu: 現在的 bios 專門針對 lba 升級後提供的一個調用
<xiangfu> qingwu77: 10G  ==>  /
<qingwu77> cfy;已用3.7G
<cfy> qingwu77: 我的40G,我是btrfs
<xiangfu> Kandu: oh.
<qingwu77> cfy:btrfs能用吗,好用不
<qingwu77> 我都不敢尝试
<flh> cfy: ?
 * MaskRay 我3g...
<cfy> qingwu77: 虽然被认为是experiment.不过我用着不错
<qingwu77> menu.lst是干什么用的
<xiangfu> onshoestring: xen : virtual-machine
<cfy> MaskRay: 我以前lvm的时候1G...
<cfy> flh: ?
<xiangfu> onshoestring: job 不知道
<qingwu77> cfy:稳定不?
<MaskRay> cfy: 为什么 -> 40G?
<cfy> qingwu77: 我用着挺稳定。你要这么理解。相对于ext4啥的肯定不稳定。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我是btrfs,
<qingwu77> cfy:那我还是ext4吧,
<cfy> MaskRay: 以后数据分区，我要改成ext4+squashfs
<onshoestring> xen？是不是和vbox wmare之类一样的东东？还是说一台服务器可以虚拟多个操作系统供多人分别使用？
<MaskRay> cfy: btrfs 为什么要这么大?
<xiangfu> onshoestring: 后者。XEN是直接装在硬件上的
<Kandu> xiangfu: 唔，記錯，應該是 s/package/packet :)
<cfy> MaskRay: 因为我是subvolume啊。usr,var,home啥的，不分出去了。都是subvolume
<onshoestring> 是不是硬件上支持才行的
<cfy> MaskRay: 所以就这这么大了。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: btrfs 好复杂。。
<xiangfu> onshoestring: XEN是什么半虚拟化，具体你上它的网站看看吧
<flh> cfy: ubuntu luicd fcitx ?
<cfy> MaskRay: 是挺复杂。不过用起来还挺简单XD
<xiangfu> onshoestring: It allows several guest operating systems to execute on the same computer hardware concurrently.
<cfy> flh: ?
<Kandu> cfy: 用過 git 沒？
<cfy> MaskRay: 如果不是multi device简单的。是的话，该下initramfs就好了
<cfy> Kandu: 用的
<if_else> 各位，哪个命令可以查看用户的相关信息，例如，家目录/所属用户组/...谢谢了
<cfy> if_else: grep xxx /etc/passwd
<if_else> cfy: 这样阿
<xiangfu> onshoestring: 叫泛虚拟化
<Kandu> cfy: 和 svn 比，更適合解決那些需求？
<Kandu> cfy: 簡單說說唄
<MaskRay> cfy: 以后我数据分区要用 linux freebsd 都能完美支持的
<cfy> Kandu: 据说git,分支合并起来方便。而且我不会svn...
<cfy> Kandu: 你问 xiangfu ，他懂得。
<Kandu> xiangfu: 你說說唄？
<xiangfu> Kandu: 和SVN比，解决所以需求。合并，分支。而且可以离线提交
<xiangfu> Kandu: 超快，
<Kandu> xiangfu: 也就是說 svn 能干的它都能干，且在分支合併上更有優勢？
<cfy> MaskRay: 真麻烦。。。呵呵。我不考虑win,bsd,无压力。
<xiangfu> Kandu: 是
<cfy> Kandu: 貌似不能某个文件夹啥的。
<Kandu> xiangfu, cfy: 那 git 漂亮不？
<Kandu> xiangfu, cfy: 相比 svn
<cfy> Kandu: linux都用这个，
<xiangfu> Kandu: 相当性感 :)
<Kandu> :D
<cfy> Kandu: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/180052/checkout-subdirectories-in-git
<cfy> 哦。貌似也不是。
<jiero> Zero K  8 vs 8.
<cfy> iIlL10oO: .
<cfy> MaskRay: Kandu: 我喜欢带压缩的文件系统。（我硬盘小，速度慢）
<cfy> Kandu: 你的那个带压缩么。。。
<katost> 带压缩的文件系统不是很费CPU?
<Kandu> cfy: 我喜歡簡單的文件系統
<cfy> Kandu: 没那么费。现在cpu便宜
<cfy> katost: : 你的那个带压缩么。。。
<cfy> Kandu: katost额。。。两次发错。。。
<cfy> katost: 没那么费。而且更快。硬盘慢啊
<xiangfu> cfy: 现在硬盘也便易
<onshoestring> 我想起来了 分区单单写0也不能叫格式化吧 分区还有superblock inode block等等东西
<xiangfu> ：）
<cfy> xiangfu: 我东西没那么多，压缩下就好，有钱买个内存去。
<xiangfu> onshoestring: 取决于怎么定义格式化，如果是做一个文件系统，那就必须要有文件系统的信息。
<xiangfu> onshoestring: 正常你应该像你说的那样。我刚才那个是家着玩的 :)
<cfy> xiangfu: onshoestring:如果要把电脑卖掉，就dd或者更狠点shred...
<xiangfu> s/ä½ //g
<xiangfu> cfy: 我不会卖硬盘的 :)
<cfy> xiangfu: 呵呵。我到现在没买过就货
<cfy> 旧货
<cfy> 买过。。。
<cfy> 卖过。。。
<cfy> fcitx出问题了。。。两个‘买过’。。。。
<onshoestring> 倒买倒卖啊你
<cfy> 我有个分区是rescue用的，上面跑着gentoo
<jiero> Pinta 0.6 released? Anybody use it instead of GIMP?
<cfy> 我要寒假改进下，弄得好点。这样放到U盘上就有东西咯。
<cfy> 以后要是谁电脑坏了啥的
<Kandu> cfy: 不知道唉，現在用 jfs
<cfy> Kandu: @_@.jfs简单的？
<cfy> Kandu: 厄。
<Kandu> cfy: 所以我不喜歡 jfs
<cfy> Kandu: 那你还用。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 沒辦法呀，perl 這麼難看，你還不是在用
<onshoestring> 前些天howtogeek有介绍linux分区的
<katost> jfs文件系统有个缺点，当你右键看一个目录的属性时如果里面很多小文件，那么这个目录要读很久，每次都要读，ext4读一次以后就缓存起来了
<cfy> Kandu: @_@,我倒是想用lisp....
<Kandu> cfy: 我這兒經常斷點，看 ibm 上介紹說 jfs 很安全，系統崩潰恢復極快
<onshoestring> 应该是文件系统的。
<Kandu> cfy: s/斷點/斷電
<cfy> Kandu: @_@.搞个ups
<Kandu> cfy: 所以安全性成了第一考慮了
<katost> 还是ext4靠谱点，经常断电就ups！
<Kandu> cfy: 買過，被我燒壞了
<cfy> Kandu: ex4不安全？
<cfy> Kandu: 怎么会烧坏？
<onshoestring> 我卖过光驱 坏了 20元
<onshoestring> 后来没人收了
<Kandu> cfy: 我把 ups 的電通到外部去了，全村都用我家的電。。，一下子就燒了
<palomino|working> ................
<katost> 晕
<cfy> katost: 啥。。。。。
<katost> 总闸没关？？？
<cfy> Kandu: 全村？！
<onshoestring> 扯 都有功率的
<onshoestring> 还全村
<cfy> Kandu: 不要开玩笑XD，我是学电工的。。。。
<xiangfu> ：D
<Kandu> cfy: :)
<cfy> 我还是喜欢压缩的文件系统。这样文档就不用都带着bz2啥的了。
<katost> 以前文件系统经常换，jfs，xfs，ext，用到最后还是ext4
<katost> 换文件系统，数据就要搬一次家
<cfy> 还要纠结软件支持不支持
<cfy> katost: 那没办法的。。。
<cfy> katost: 用ext才要换
<cfy> 我第一次是ext3,现在ext4
<katost> 把tune2fs -m 0 /dev/sdb7了
<katost> 去掉root保留空间
<rothsdad> test
<onshoestring> 硬盘满了root也进不去
<^k^> rothsdad, ....  16:59 
<katost> 真冷，外面才8，9度！！！
<ifaria> 有没有人用xterm？我在xterm里按Alt-d不是删除单词，而是输出一个特殊字符
<ifaria> 没人遇到过这个问题吗？还是都用别的终端？
<alvin_rxg> ifaria: 不是 ctrl + w 么？
<mengfei> 用别的吧
<ifaria> Alt-d是向前删除单词，在rxvt中表现正常，在xterm里输出ä，总之Alt在xterm里成了输入特殊字符的前缀了
 * CyrusYzGTt 董曉娟，我愛妳
<roylez> MaskRay: 放弃了，vim里面没法用，有空就自己去搞个为vim优化的键盘配置
<Use-Firefox> \e9nd
<Use-Firefox> -h
<void1> hhkb
<Use-Firefox> ls
 * CyrusYzGTt nnd 在夏天的時候垃圾神舟筆電熱的要命，現在竟然感覺不到溫度
<Use-Firefox> ifaria: 吾的正常
<Use-Firefox> 没事多ls不是个坏习惯
<cfy> ls
<Use-Firefox> cfy: 没叫你在这儿ls阿 呵呵
<Use-Firefox> ...
<cfy> Use-Firefox: ?
<Use-Firefox> 都ls去了？？？
<Use-Firefox> ...
<MaskRay> roylez: hjkl 在 qwerty 上不如 jkl; ，正好可以考虑重新设计布局。。。
<handing> hi all & 测试一下 UTF8 or not?
<qingwu77> 有人吗
<^k^> qingwu77, ....  17:48 
<CyrusYzGTt> 沒人，除了我是人，其它都是牛人
<handing> ...
<alvin_rxg> 不，我是男人，不是牛人
<katost> 晕
<qingwu77> grub> kernel (hd0,6)/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.11-1.1369_FC4 ro root=/dev/hda7
 * oinil 吃饭
<qingwu77> 我这样之后就未知命令kernel
<guojing-cn> 还没下班啊。。
<alvin_rxg> 2.6.11  ?? .....
<qingwu77> 只是一个内核
<qingwu77> 之前的
<qingwu77> 我已经换成我的了
<guojing-cn> oinil:  你打的什么字体？
<alvin_rxg> qingwu77: 那你正常的 grub 情况是如何的
<qingwu77> alvin_rxg:我想试试grub命令启动系统
<alvin_rxg> qingwu77: 从 grub 的 menu.lst 里边抄就行了
<qingwu77> http://www.linuxsir.org/main/node/129按照这里的方法不行
<^k^> ⇪ title: 404 Not Found . IN gettitle
<qingwu77> 我grub里的menu.lst是空的
<CyrusYzGTt> error404
<qingwu77> 我系统在sda7里那个root (hd0,6还是7)
<katost> 6和7都可以试一下
<alvin_rxg> qingwu77: grub 版本？
<qingwu77> 都试过了 不行
<qingwu77> 1.9
<katost> root （0，6）看看是不是你的分区格式
<qingwu77> 是
<katost> 当然你的分区格式都一样的话那就不用试了
<qingwu77> 那怎么grub命令启动系统??
<qingwu77> http://www.linuxsir.org/main/node/129   这里面的试了,但是老出问题
 * alvin_rxg grub 1.9 ...  不是 0.97
<^k^> ⇪ title: 系统引导管理器GRUB，为初学者指南 | LinuxSir.Org
<qingwu77> grub> cat (hd0,6)/etc/fstab
<qingwu77> # This file is edited by fstab-sync - see 'man fstab-sync' for details
<qingwu77> LABEL=/                 /                       ext3    defaults        1 1
<qingwu77> /dev/devpts             /dev/pts                devpts  gid=5,mode=620  0 0
<qingwu77> /dev/shm                /dev/shm                tmpfs   defaults        0 0
<qingwu77> /dev/proc               /proc                   proc    defaults        0 0
<qingwu77> Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83
<qingwu77> grub> kernel /boot/在这里按tab补齐，全列出/boot所有的文件；
<qingwu77> Possible files are: grub initrd-2.6.11-1.1369_FC4.img System.map-2.6.11-1.1369_FC4 config-2.6.11-1.1369_FC4 vmlinuz-2.6.11-1.1369_FC4
<qingwu77> memtest86+-1.55.1 xen-syms xen.gz
<^k^> qingwu77:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<alvin_rxg> qingwu77: 过时的文档不要看了…… grub 0.97 和 grub 1.9 完全不一样
<alvin_rxg> qingwu77: grub 1.9 (又称 grub 2) 得抄 grub.cfg
<katost> 恩！
<qingwu77> 呃,也主是menu.lst这个东西就没有用了
<qingwu77> 看不懂
<qingwu77> 来个中文的吧
<cfy> grub.cfg
<cfy> 我想压缩文件系统可能更快吧
<qingwu77> cfy:grub2命令如何启动系统
<cfy> qingwu77: google,我不会。还在用grub 0.97
<qingwu77> cfy:就是0.97
<qingwu77> cfy:google找不到
<cfy> locate 年轻时代|xargs file|grep -i 'audio\|mpeg'|wc -l
<hi-there> 摆渡一下，你就知道
<cfy> 显示4.。。。重复文件好多。。。
<cfy> qingwu77: 你说grub2，还0.97?
<qingwu77> cfy:不是一样的吗
<cfy> 怎么可能google不到？
<cfy> qingwu77: 不一样的。
<cfy> qingwu77: 比C和C++还要不一样
<qingwu77> cfy:汗
<cfy> qingwu77: C++还兼容C，grub2不兼容grub语法的
<happyaron> grub2不是grub++
<qingwu77> cfy:
<happyaron> :)
<qingwu77> 那grub1.9的那个东东哪里有资料看看
<qingwu77> 怎么看自己的grub版本
<hi-there> insmod ext4
<hi-there> １ root (hd0,2)
<hi-there> ２ kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.26.5-28.fc8 ro root=/dev/VolGroup00/LogVol00 rhgb quiet
<hi-there> ３ initrd /initrd-2.6.26.5-28.fc8.img
<hi-there> ４ boot
<hi-there> grub 启动
<qingwu77> kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.26.5-28.fc8 ro root=/dev/VolGroup00/LogVol00 rhgb quiet为什么和我的不一样
<qingwu77> 我的boot在/
<qingwu77> 下
<hi-there> 这个因电脑而已
<hi-there> 跟内核名称和分区有关
<cfy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<qingwu77> =/dev/VolGroup00/LogVol00 rhgb quiet这个一样吗
<cfy> http://grub.enbug.org/Manual
<hi-there> /dev/VolGroup00/LogVol00是系统根目录所在分区
<qingwu77> 我的也是这样吗
<hi-there> 不是
<qingwu77> 呃,那有点纠结了
<cfy> 这是lvm...
<hi-there> 你系统根目录在那分区
<qingwu77> sda7
<hi-there> 主分区好像最多只能有四个？
<hi-there> 那是逻辑分区吧
<cfy> primary
<qingwu77> 我安在逻辑分区里的
<cfy> extend,logical
<hi-there> 第几逻辑分区
<qingwu77> cfy:英语很不错
<cfy> qingwu77: 我在练习英语单词，你们继续XD
<qingwu77>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<qingwu77> /dev/sda1   *           1        1245     9999360   83  Linux
<qingwu77> /dev/sda2            1246       30401   234194625+   5  Extended
<qingwu77> /dev/sda5            7704       30401   182321653+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<qingwu77> /dev/sda6            2612        2860     1998848   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<qingwu77> /dev/sda7            2861        4105     9999360   83  Linux
<qingwu77> /dev/sda8            4106        6595    19998720   83  Linux
<qingwu77> /dev/sda9            6595        7703     8900608    7  HPFS/NTFS
<qingwu77> /dev/sda10           1246        1494     1998848   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<^k^> qingwu77:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<hi-there> 那个参数应该是/dev/sda7
<Warm_HUG> tm_year   The number of years since 1900 tm_mon    The number of months since January, in the range 0 to 11 真想撞墙
<qingwu77>  kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.26.5-28.fc8 ro root=/dev/sda7 rhgb quiet
<qingwu77> 这样吗
<hi-there> 先输kernel /vmlinuz
<qingwu77> 你说一下步骤吧
<hi-there> 然后tab键就行了
<hi-there> insmod ext4
<qingwu77> 先要insmod ext4??
<qingwu77>  insmod ext4
<qingwu77>  １ root (hd0,2)
<qingwu77>  ２ kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.26.5-28.fc8 ro root=/dev/sda7 rhgb quiet
<qingwu77>  ３ initrd /initrd-2.6.26.5-28.fc8.img
<qingwu77>  ４ boot
<hi-there> 是
<hi-there> 前面的序号1234就不用了
<qingwu77> 我的boot在/
<qingwu77> 下的
<qingwu77> 是不是就kernel /boot/vmlinuz......
<hi-there> kernel /vmlinuz......
<hi-there> 不用/boot
<qingwu77> 可是我/下没有那类的文件
<hi-there> root (hd0,2)就是boot所在分区
<qingwu77> 这个我知道
<hi-there> 第一块硬盘第三主分区
<qingwu77> kernel /vm  这里有就清楚了
<hi-there> 你的boot不在单独的分区里吗
<qingwu77> 我的boot在/下
<qingwu77> 根目录下
<hi-there> 那你就kernel /boot/vmlinuz......这样吧
<hi-there> 我的boot在单独的100m分区里
<qingwu77> hi-there:insmod ext4什么意思还有rhgb,quit?
<_myke> qingwu77: grub-mkconfig
<_myke> hi-there: grub-mkconfig
<qingwu77> _myke:什么意思
<hi-there> root=/dev/sda7 ro quiet splash
<hi-there> 这样
<huangg> su
<qingwu77> insmod ext4什么意思
<hi-there> ro quiet splash表示安静启动，不显示提示信息
<hi-there> 载入ext4文件系统
<guojing-cn> 啊 下班了 各位88
<hi-there> ro quiet splash可以不要
<huangg> guojing-cn: 这么迟。。在正八时区吗？
<qingwu77> kernel /boot/vmlinuz..... ro root=/dev/sda7 ro quiet splash???这样吗
<hi-there>  kernel /boot/vmlinuz.....  root=/dev/sda7 ro quiet splash
<guojing-cn> huangg:  每天都会晚一点，早上来的也挺晚的。。
<qingwu77> hi-there:关了机试试 不行还问
<huangg> guojing-cn: 掰
<hi-there> 等一下
<_myke> hi-there: 不是grub2?
<hi-there> 1.97
<hi-there> 应该差不多吧？
<hi-there> 我要吃饭了
<_myke> hi-there: grub2最好自动生成然后手动修改
<_myke> hi-there: 否则menuentry "" {容易写出问题
<_myke> 请问asx怎么打开的
<hi-there> 恩，是
<flh> ls
<flh> ls
<flh> ls
<katost> asx好像是wmp的流媒体播放列表
<iamfbi> hello,guys
<flh> _myke: 感觉grub2改写不太方便吧
<qingwu77> hi-there:不能,kernel /boot/vmlinuz.....  root=/dev/sda7 ro quiet splash后出现"unknown command 'kernel'"
<qingwu77>  hi-there:grub
<qingwu77>   hi-there:grub版本为1.98
<_myke> flh: 看教程
<_myke> flh: 官方有个教程的，grub2像root, rootn什么东西的那两个都不需要区分
<flh> _myke: 谢谢，我还是习惯安装个debian统一管理多系统
<_myke> flh: 我的grub2脚本只有set default以及menuentry "" {
<_myke> flh: 那个Debian的grub2脚本很复杂
<_myke> flh: 其实不需要
<_myke> flh: grub2和grub差不多的
<flh> _myke: 我目前还是lenny 没有用testing squeese
<qingwu77> grub1.98是grub2吗??
<flh> _myke: 一直不清楚grub2的优点，所以就不关心了
<hi-there>  /boot/vmlinuz.....  root=/dev/sda7 ro quiet splash
<_myke> hi-there: ro quiet splash都去掉吧，不需要的
<hi-there> 去掉也行
<hi-there> insmod ext2
<_myke> hi-there: 不需要insmod吧，ext2的支持还不好么……ext4, ntfs, btrfs之类的才需要insmod
<hi-there> set root='(hd0,0)'
<hi-there> linux /boot/vmlinuz... root=/dev/sda7
<qingwu77> 到底怎么啊,不明白了
<qingwu77> root (hd0,7)?
<_myke> hi-there: 引号也不需要
<hi-there> initrd /initrd....
<hi-there> boot
<hi-there> ok！
<_myke> qingwu77: set root=(hd0,7)
<qingwu77> 开着桌面能用吗
<_myke> qingwu77: ok
<hi-there> 反正我不要insmod启动不了
<_myke> hi-there: 什么版本的grub
<hi-there> 如果还不行，原因就在'(hd0,0)'和/dev/sda7两个参数
<_myke> hi-there: 他/boot和/分一个
<hi-there> '(hd0,0)'是我随便写的
<_myke> hi-there: 他ubuntu, 直接update-grub就行
<hi-there> 你好好找找boot和根目录在你硬盘上的什么地方
<Colin-shzsc> 昨天成功 wine 了 M$ 的 Word 阅读器 2003 和 PowerPoint 阅读器 2007
<ofan> ..
<hi-there> 这两个东西我曾搞得很蛋疼
<Colin-shzsc> PowerPoint 那个其实微软有个没标版本的是最新的 2010，但那个在 wine 上打开文件会假死
<Colin-shzsc> 顺便说下，我的 wine 是 PPA 安装的 1.3
<_myke> Colin-shzsc: 如果想模拟的很好还是用windows
<Colin-shzsc> 我专门给这些阅读器创建了一个 wineprefix，还安了个 Q4wine 方便管理，并且只在这个 prefix 里面链接了 windows 分区里面的宋黑楷仿四个字体，保证只用于查看用途……
<Colin-shzsc> 效果非常好
<hi-there> 也可以在grub下输ls命令，查看所有分区
<hi-there> 我要吃饭，先下了
<_myke> hi-there: debian很老
<_myke> alvin_rxg: 好像没有关闭屏幕，只是变全部黑了?
<_myke> alvin_rxg: 有底光亮度
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<flh> alvin_rxg: sudo vbetool dpms off 之后，我的另一台服务器就打不开lcd了，有办法不？
<_myke> alvin_rxg: 没有完全关闭的办法？
<tt> 回来了
<alvin_rxg> flh: vbetool 干嘛的
<tt> grub终于成功了
<flh> alvin_rxg: 我是开机时自动运行了上面的命令，lcd就关了，鼠标之类叫不醒了
<alvin_rxg> flh: 呃
<alvin_rxg> flh: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/xset-dpms-force-off-doesnt-turn-off-screen-531977/#post2644216
<^k^> ⇪ title: xset dpms force off does'nt turn off screen
<flh> alvin_rxg: 远程管理没有问题，可人到机前，什么也做不了
<alvin_rxg> flh: ctrl + alt + f*
<flh> 谢谢了
<flh> 我是开机自动运行了：#!/bin/sh
<flh> sudo vbetool dpms off
<alvin_rxg> http://img.daqi.com/upload/2011-01-11/1294754447_0.jpg
<flh> ^k^: 哈哈，直以为你是机器人啊
<_myke> flh: 是bot + 人？
<flh> _myke: 原来如此
<tt> _myke: 还在？
<katost> 搞个机器人在这里就没意思了
<_myke> tt: ?
<tt> _myke:  我是鱼水情
<tt> 我是qingwu77
<tt> _myke: 打错了，谢谢
<tt> _myke:成功  kubuntu下tab能够直接名字补全，ubuntu下怎么不能呢
<_myke> tt: 客户端问题，用irssi
<tt> _myke: 哦
<_myke> tt: 用xterm代替konsole
<tt> _myke: xterm是什么？我现在kubuntu下
<_myke> tt: 无关，sudoaptitude install kubuntu
<_myke> tt: sudo aptitude install xterm
<tt> _myke: 呃，我kbuntu下有xterm还有konsole，怎么两个都有
<tt> _myke: 两者有什么区别吗？
<_myke> tt: xterm占用小，经济
<tt> _myke: 哦，
<tt> _myke: 安win7之后，没有linux启动项了，要如何解决
<_myke> tt: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<tt> _myke: 也就 是相当于在linvecd下把grub安到mrb里？
<_myke> tt: chroot
<_myke> tt: 查wiki.archlinux.org下面寻找grub2
<Jagdwurst> tt: kde下还是用konsole吧，和一堆软件配合的好，尤其是dolphin
<tt> j
<tt> Jagdwurst: l囙
<tt> Jagdwurst: 恩
<Jagdwurst> ð °¸...
<Jagdwurst> 卣
<tt> Jagdwurst: 手太冷了，打错字
<tt> 卨
<tt> grub。cfg可以自己改吧
<tt> ？
<katost> grub.cfg不用自己改吧，sudo update-grub就自动帮你填好很多东西了
<huangg> as
<huangg> ..
<void1> 意外这个时间没什么人
<NWMonster> 路过
<tt> 还有人吗
<tt> 两个linux系统能同时用一个swap吗？？
<freeflying> tt: 建议你好好的用一个，知道你学会了
<tt> freeflying: 呃，我只是觉得两个都好用，不同风格，心情不一样的时候可以换着用
<freeflying> tt: 随便选一个，坚持下去，不要换来换去，每个发行版本质都一样
<freeflying> tt: 你能娶两个老婆吗
<tt> freeflying: 呃，我就用过这两个
<tt> freeflying: 反正都是ubuntu社区的算一个老婆吧
<freeflying> tt: 做任何事都要学会focus
<freeflying> tt: 工作是，学习也是
<freeflying> tt: 否则你会一事无成
<tt> freeflying: ……
<tt> freeflying: 那是不是用了windows就要一直用下去？
<wzssyqa> .....
<Kandu> 好問題 :)
<freeflying> tt: 英语叫trade off, 中文里叫舍得
<iGoogle> 酒？
<tt> freeflying: 如果不是有点不focus，才不会接触到linux，才不会知道linux那么强大
<qijie> tt: Mac 也很强大，建议使用，哈哈
<freeflying> tt: 你的时间是有限的，做这件时间多了，那么你花在另一件上的必然少了，所以你要想做好一件事情，就得学会放弃
<ofan> mac光有系统没什么用
<tt> qijie: 可以，但是没有我的网卡驱动
 * reiv` quit
<freeflying> tt: 你要还是学生的话，建议你读点经济学，对你一生都会有用的
<qijie> tt: 谁让你装黑苹果的啊....
<caleb-> 所以快上 qq 找美眉消磨时间
<tt> freeflying: 一直在学
<freeflying> tt: 学以致用才叫学
<tt> freeflying: 我也不是天天都在整这些东西，有时候不想学习了，才整这个东东，娱乐
<tt> qijie: 还有白苹果？
<qijie> tt: 蛋疼
<tt> qijie: 呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> Package:    	kernel
<CyrusYzGTt> Latest Crash:	2011年01月11日 星期二 17时03分41秒
<CyrusYzGTt> Command:    	not_applicable
<CyrusYzGTt> Reason:     	BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at f717d000
<CyrusYzGTt> Comment:    	None
<CyrusYzGTt> Bug Reports:	Kernel oops report was uploaded
<hceasy> help
<hceasy> help
<hceasy> 谁闲着
<hceasy> 帮忙、
<hceasy> 谁闲着啊
<happyaron> cfy: 我刚才也断电了，btrfsck显示无错误。
<iGoogle> happyaron: 试试cp中断电
<tenzu> -_-??
<cfy> happyaron: 哈哈。不错。
<cfy> iGoogle: bad ee......
<cfy> happyaron: 什么叫也？
<iGoogle> 啥都不做，io都没。断电测试啥用。 cfy
<CyrusYzGTt> ....21时13分17秒
<CyrusYzGTt> 二〇一一年一月十二日
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 现在老实了？
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 滾～～一邊去，我looking neting smailing talking
<kingbo> iGoogle: 移动本本，硬盘要灯要亮一次，hdapsd可能是什么问题
<iGoogle> hdapsd？ 不懂
<iGoogle> 日志文件系统，灯本来就要亮的
<kingbo> 怀疑硬盘保护没装好
<happyaron> cfy: 你那天不是断电了吗？
<happyaron> iGoogle: 那样目标文件不存在
<happyaron> iGoogle: btrfs设计中就是避免各种不完整文件显现出来
<iGoogle> happyaron: 仅次而已？怀疑。多测试几次吧。reiserfs也号称不怕的。最终还是会碰到问题的。
<cfy> happyaron: 不是。。。
<happyaron> iGoogle: 仅此而已
<liuyuntang> 求助
<happyaron> iGoogle: 我刚才就在做各种文件操作
<happyaron> cfy: 哦。
<liuyuntang> 如何使用GCC的-I参数
<iGoogle> 现实往往和理想有差距。
<happyaron> iGoogle: 目前还没遇到
<liuyuntang> 求助，如何使用gcc链接本地库
<iGoogle> 那还算好。其实断电的机会不多
<cfy> happyaron: 删除错了一个device.然后剩下的那个空间又不够，导致失败了。。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 哦。
<iGoogle> liuyuntang: 应该容易搜索到的。目前这没人解答。
<cfy> iGoogle: 尤其是notebook:)
<cfy> iGoogle: ee换btrfs吧
<liuyuntang> 很奇怪，怎么都不成功
<happyaron> iGoogle: reiserfs就用过btree了，btrfs肯定要看好它的经验教训
<iGoogle> 。折腾啥
<iGoogle> 我巨大的磁盘
<cfy> iGoogle:  不折腾。你看我折腾么
<cfy> iGoogle: 速度快。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 装b....
<happyaron> iGoogle: 有不用的没，给我快递一个来
<iGoogle> happyaron: 希望这样吧
<iGoogle> cfy: 压缩的，怎么快
<tenzu> happyaron: 拜见老小
<happyaron> iGoogle: 你给我弄个大硬盘我立刻换xfs
<cfy> iGoogle: 怎么不快？
<happyaron> tenzu: 拜见疼疼
<tenzu> iGoogle: 拜神
<happyaron> iGoogle: 压缩的比不压的快
<cfy> iGoogle: cpu相对空，硬盘相对忙。。。
<iGoogle> happyaron: 10年前的，记得有一个。我找找
<hceasy> 帮忙
<hceasy> help
<hceasy> 帮忙
<iGoogle> 那是io而已嘛
<cfy> iGoogle: 10年。。。。。
<happyaron> iGoogle: io就很严重了啊。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 我硬盘是02年的。
<happyaron> cfy: :(
<hceasy> 帮忙收集资料。。。、
<hceasy> 2011年各大院校 美术类的招生简章
 * iGoogle 喜欢 happyaron cfy 等等小白。支持测试各种fs。
<cfy> happyaron: 。。。
<iGoogle> 我支持 nfs sshfs
<iGoogle> 没压力。 lol
<hceasy> 帮忙啊
<cfy> iGoogle: 已经很稳定了。。。
<happyaron> iGoogle: nfs对我来说就是扯蛋了
<iGoogle> 可没道理要我改啊
<happyaron> iGoogle: 就一台机器
<hceasy> 今天晚上收集不完就睡不成交了
<happyaron> iGoogle: 你发硬盘我立马改，lol
<iGoogle> happyaron: 我们可以连下嘛。hoho
<happyaron> iGoogle: 网速不行啊
<cfy> iGoogle: ee开，我连。。。
<iGoogle> 我没资源
<iGoogle> 没片子
<cfy> iGoogle: 我要看动画片。。。
<iGoogle> 额。这有
<happyaron> iGoogle: 开晕储存服务吧
<iGoogle> 不会晕啊。
<cfy> iGoogle: 不过不要蓝精灵之类的。。。
<happyaron> iGoogle: 找手下人部署
<iGoogle> 大耳朵图图。
<iGoogle> happyaron: 没手下
<happyaron> iGoogle: 那你怎么上班
 * cfy 试试dragonfly 的javascript调试
<CyrusYzGTt> 等待，最終小白測試完fs後再用
<cfy> @_@
<CyrusYzGTt> 等待，最終小白ee測試完fs後再用
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 现在用btrfs已经不算吃螃蟹了。
<iGoogle> 自己开车上班，又不犯法。
<_myke> 谁用mplayer收听广播的？
<happyaron> 咱们这些人里能算吃螃蟹的也就wzssyqa
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 稳定了的。随便你折腾
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 還是再等一兩個發佈週期再說
<iGoogle> 我喜欢捡螃蟹
<_myke> 谁用mplayer收听广播的
<iGoogle> _myke: 我有时候这样
<_myke> iGoogle: 听了一段时间后老是nop_streaming_read error : Resource temporarily unavailable
<_myke> iGoogle: 然后Error while parsing chunk header
<iGoogle> 网络问题吧
<_myke> iGoogle: 然后就断了
<cfy> resource temporarily unavailable.......
<iGoogle> 我才开了一个。正在听
<liuyuntang> gcc -lm -l /home/liuyuntang/code/ -l- koah.c
<liuyuntang> 请问有错吗？
<_myke> cfy: 本想听BBC练听力的
<cfy> _myke: 下载嘛，
<iGoogle> 给url _myke
<CyrusYzGTt> liuyuntang§ 貌似漏了我經常看到的 -Wall
<_myke> cfy: 确定live能下载？
<liuyuntang> 晕，关键是编译器报错
<cfy> _myke: 不知道。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> centerpoint§ 漏點MM。好久不見了
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ 獵人MM,好久不見了
<_myke> iGoogle: 我现在换了一个ram的试试
<_myke> iGoogle: 刚才是http://www.bbc.co.uk/worldservice/meta/tx/nb/live/www15.asx
<CyrusYzGTt> _myke§ 推薦discovery 只要妳把 -vo 去掉就可以了
<iGoogle> 好了。我要给崽崽开游戏了。
<iGoogle> _myke: 你这，是断了
<_myke> iGoogle: ?
<iGoogle> 自动关了
<centerpoint> cfy: 凤媛MM，好久不见
<_myke> iGoogle: 什么意思？
<iGoogle> 就是链接不到嘛
<cfy> centerpoint: .
<_myke> iGoogle: 你链接不到？
<iGoogle> Connecting to server www.bbc.co.uk[212.58.244.70]: 80...
<iGoogle> size_confirm mismatch!: 30835 28271
<iGoogle> Error while parsing chunk header
<_myke> iGoogle: 我这里可以放一会儿，然后断了，重新链接又可以放，又是断了……
<iGoogle> 打仗去了
<CyrusYzGTt> _myke§ 給妳推薦個 mms://www.fm993.cn/musicfm 不知道能不能看
<CyrusYzGTt> _myke§ 給妳推薦個 mms://www.fm993.cn/musicfm 不知道能不能聽、
 * CyrusYzGTt 再見，因愛成恨的ee小賤人淫娃蕩婦
 * CyrusYzGTt 唉～～我太懦弱了
<_myke> 请问mount -o users和user的区别
<Kandu> 沒人回答下 liuyuntang 的問題？
<CyrusYzGTt> _myke§ 用戶們和用戶的區別
<CyrusYzGTt> Kandu§ 不在能力範圍的事，不管
<CyrusYzGTt> 人类的需求总是在不断进步的，人们逐渐地就不满足于仅仅是帮忙干活而是想着租赁一块属于自己的地块，好好体验一些农夫的生活。
<yunfan> 哪个在墙内网速还不错的
<CyrusYzGTt> 我的網速很差
<yunfan> 你试试 www.tusurfer.com  有网速的可以试试 没有的就不要去悲剧了
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 大小眼的監護人，還有大小眼的源碼？
<yunfan> 不是
<CyrusYzGTt> 可惡的jyf竟然冒充大小眼的監護人
<_myke> 如何得到目前Linux的下载速度？
<_myke> 总共占用网络的速度
<_myke> lsof?
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 哦，對了，你這個我用過，要不是你提起，我還忘記了，太好了又有youtube看
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 网速行么
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 很快，還可以
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 我说你的
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 哦，對於512kpbs以上的還可以
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 我这里一卡一卡的 nnd 还是在杭州爽 4m是真的4m
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ...貌似在linux下應該沒有在win下的干擾多，應該是很快的
<cfy> 有人熟悉sudo么？
<cfy> sudoers
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 狗屁阿 那个for linux的只支持到804
<katost> UBUNTU用台湾源220k，2m宽带爆满，如果用迅雷下一个http东西，只有210k，linux干扰少，的确是快点。
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ...我在fedora14下也能用啊，
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 妳才是狗屁
<NoIE> 杭州产美女。
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 你是狗屎
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 妳才是狗屁+狗屎
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 你是我x2
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 妳才是(狗屁+狗屎)^2+1
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 随你怎么来 反正你是我的2倍
<johann_> 看笑话
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 知道妳這樣，那就這樣跟你加註
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ nnd,那個NX客戶端是有自己的官網的，跟tus不是一夥的，能用
<Alexander> centerpoint, hello
<johann_> 怎么不讲了，我都好久没开心过了
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 我知道 nx以前是个很有名的协议 只是跟ipx一样不行了
<Alexander> centerpoint, 工作windows??
<centerpoint> Alexander: 今天考试大家都什么时候交卷？
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 那個NX是有依賴的，你參考下就是了
<centerpoint> Alexander: debian
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 我看到了 都是老的so
<Alexander> centerpoint, 16:30吧
<centerpoint> Alexander: 那么快？我50才交
<Alexander> centerpoint, 16:30吧
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 如果你是用fedora系列就直接 yum install nxclient 就是了源裏就有
<Alexander> centerpoint, 网上发发的吗
<centerpoint> Alexander: y
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 如果你硬要用下載的yum localinstall nxclient就是
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt:  现在还有傻子用那个？
<Alexander> centerpoint, 网上发给红军的
<Alexander> centerpoint, 强
<centerpoint> Alexander: y
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 不清楚，很久沒用過了
<Alexander> centerpoint, 估计我挂了，不会做
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 你用fedora
<centerpoint> Alexander: 网站嘛，有啥会不会的，快慢而已
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 是fedora14
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 真是撑着了
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 妳才撑着,
<Alexander> centerpoint, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Alexander> centerpoint, 聊天记录网址
<centerpoint> Alexander: 我知道
<Alexander> centerpoint, 机器人还在吗
<Alexander> centerpoint, 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> Alexander§ 当前的话题为: Please use utf-8 charset|今天还是没有讲座|论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待 参看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.ca |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn 今天日志 http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 首页
<centerpoint> Alexander: 都哪朝哪代的事儿了
<centerbot> centerpoint, 哈哈
<centerbot> centerpoint, 你玩吧，和大家好好交流下，我看《亮剑》
<xxc> 终于,pidgin还是退级了
<void1> 退级？
<xxc> 恩
<xxc> 大家不要忙着升级,开发版的bug太多了
<void1> 2.7.9
<xxc> 好像是
<xxc> pidgin有什么好点的主题阿
<forensic> 聊天软件而已 ，有必要追新么？
<void1> 2.7.9没问题
<void1> forensic: 有必要，2.7.7的时候连msn都有问题
<xxc> 有的,我这里标签页关不掉
<forensic> 2.6.6一点问题都没有。
<xxc> 现在回到2.66了
<forensic> 本来就是从2.5几升上来的，自动升级，都没动过它，10.04
<xxc> O:-)
<xxc> Qip这个表情不错,还可以动
<forensic> 你们自己追新，升到2.7.7才出问题了 。反正又没有什么大改进，不必要这么着急升级。
<happyaron> caleb-: ping
<caleb-> happyaron: pong
<xxc> 有人用过vimperator么?
<happyaron> caleb-: 有个文件始终清理不干净，rebuild之后再debuild -S -sa就会出debian-changes-xxx，能帮忙看下吗？
<caleb-> happyaron: dh_clean
<caleb-> happyaron: 也可以写在 debian/clean
<happyaron> caleb-: 没效果
<caleb-> happyaron: 那要追 upstream 是怎么生出那文件了
<happyaron> caleb-: 直接在rules的clean里写rm -f都不行。
<caleb-> happyaron: 要不就要先 backup 再复盖回来
<happyaron> caleb-: 整体是CMake，但是那个文件本身是custom command
<happyaron> caleb-: 这样是不是有点小题大做？
<caleb-> happyaron: 看 sponsor 了
<happyaron> caleb-: 我能做出来没debian-changes的debian.tar.gz，但是rebuild下就会出来。。。
<happyaron> freeflying: ^
<caleb-> happyaron: 以前用 autotools 的包，如果有需要 bootstrap 就要先备份那些档
<caleb-> happyaron: 现在 dh 好像有处理这部份了
<happyaron> caleb-: CMake本身不该在builddir外产生垃圾的。
<caleb-> happyaron: configure 前也 dh_clean 一下？
<happyaron> caleb-: 上游写得有问题，patch未果
<caleb-> 唔，cmake...
 * caleb- 跟 cmake 不熟，会用不会改 XD
<happyaron> caleb-: 那个文件不影响rebuild结果，就是debian.tar.gz很可能不干净。
<xxc> 有人用过vimperator么????
<caleb-> happyaron: 其实只要 freeflying 上传的 debian.tar.gz 是干净的就行了 XD
<happyaron> caleb-: 他想要个rebuild也干净的办法。
<freeflying> caleb-: ftp-master一般会 debuil -us -uc -b && debuild -S -sa
<happyaron> freeflying: lidaobing上传很多这样的包了。。。
<caleb-> 嗯， 那试试 先 backup 再复盖 吧
<happyaron> freeflying: 只要进archive的没问题，build结果没问题，似乎就不会出事。
<freeflying> happyaron: :)
<happyaron> caleb-: 呃，复杂了。
<caleb-> happyaron: 那是因为后续 upload 不用通过 ftp-master
<caleb-> happyaron: 很多 DD 的包都不怎么干净
<happyaron> caleb-: 他上传的很多包从第一个upload开始就那样。
<happyaron> caleb-: +1
<caleb-> ...
<caleb-> 所以说好师傅很重要
<happyaron> caleb-: 但是做sponsor的时候就比较严格了。
 * caleb- 以前遇到好 sponsor, 要求很严格，学了很多
<happyaron> caleb-: lidaobing开始也很严格啦，合作久了才发现实际做久了就不严了。
<freeflying> happyaron: foka 到现在都很严格 :)
<caleb-> 要设个底线啦
<caleb-> 每个人的底线都不太一样
<happyaron> freeflying: 但是他到现在都已经基本不搞了。
<freeflying> happyaron: debian-qt-kde那几个人也是超严格
<happyaron> freeflying: 嗯。
<caleb-> 老 DD 通常比较严格
<happyaron> freeflying: pkg-perl就很脏了。。。
<happyaron> 嗯。
<caleb-> 新 DD 散漫的很多
<freeflying> happyaron: 以前不光包要干净，你的补丁有时候他们还会问
<happyaron> foka。。。我接触电脑的时候他就已经是DD了。
<caleb-> debian-mentors 居然还有 DD 嫌 lintian 太龟毛…
<happyaron> freeflying: 补丁当然要review，现在补丁都要写详细说明啦。否则lintian不冷静。
<happyaron> caleb-: :(
<freeflying> caleb-: 或许debian buildd也该和rpm一样
<happyaron> freeflying: 咋说？不了解rpm的
<freeflying> happyaron: rpm的 build时把src解压到一个零时目录去，然后编译，编译完就不管了，src.rpm不动的
<happyaron> freeflying: debian的也基本上这样啊。
<happyaron> freeflying: buildd就是解压编译删chroot snapshot
<freeflying> happyaron: debian要 build source tarball
<happyaron> freeflying: debian buildd上不存在build source tarball
<happyaron> freeflying: autobuilder只编译binary-arch，source tarball是uploader在本地搞的。
<freeflying> happyaron: rpm就不会这样了
<happyaron> freeflying: ubuntu builder上也没有source tarball的环节
<freeflying> happyaron: buildd不管的，ftp-master就要检查了
 * freeflying 现在还是 Mandriva的 packager 
<happyaron> freeflying: 你看rpm的怎么检查patch，都没有补丁系统。
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> happyaron: rpm里也有的
<happyaron> freeflying: 但是应用上了就是 patch -pN <
<freeflying> happyaron: 而且rpm里的宏很强大
<freeflying> happyaron: 因为不用 clean
<happyaron> freeflying: 确实强大，但是文档稀缺啊。
<freeflying> happyaron: 还好
<freeflying> mandriva的文档还算不错
<happyaron> freeflying: 其实build source tarball的时候正好能检查packager到底对source做了什么修改。
<happyaron> freeflying: fedora检查的时候要用工具特别地查，看到底改了啥。
<happyaron> caleb-: http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/f/fcitx-sunpinyin/fcitx-sunpinyin_0.2.1-1.dsc
<happyaron> caleb-: 这个做出来是没有patches的，rebuild一下再弄就出来个po/desc.po，在哪删都删不干净。
<roylez_> freeflying: .
<roylez_> freeflying: http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kz=970284757
<roylez_> freeflying: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110111/165748.html
<caleb-> happyaron: 怪，看起來都挺正常
<caleb-> cmake 真诡异
<happyaron> caleb-: 我也感觉这里很诡异，无论如何删不掉。
<happyaron> 加上删除 .pc 的指令也白扯。
<Alexander> roylez, 哈
<Alexander> roylez, 真好看啊
<roylez_> Alexander: 正主不看，你乐了
<roylez_> Alexander: 忐忑是神曲阿
<Alexander> roylez, 女钢管舞
<roylez_> Alexander: 你再看上面一个
<caleb-> happyaron: 在 dh_auto_clean 前 rm 试试
<Alexander> roylez, 左卫？？
<roylez_> Alexander: .?
<Alexander> roylez, 看过了
<roylez_> Alexander: ...
<Alexander> roylez, 还有吗
<roylez_> Alexander: 没
<Alexander> roylez, ！
<Alexander> roylez, *
<Alexander> roylez, firefox下怎么下载在线视频？？
<roylez_> Alexander: 下载嘛，网上看就好
<happyaron> caleb-: 刚刚也试了，没用。
<happyaron> 就说话这会儿试的。
<Alexander> roylez, 让我寝室的色魔看看
<huntxu> happyaron: 我见到eleanor的照片了耶~
<happyaron> huntxu: 嗯？
<happyaron> huntxu: 网上就有啊。
<caleb-> happyaron: 到 debian-mentors 求救？
<caleb-> fakeroot debian/rules clean 一切正常
<happyaron> caleb-: 正在
<happyaron> caleb-: 这些人目前在纠结于libsunpinyin-dev在NEW
<caleb-> 反正也要等 libsunpinyin-dev 进 sid
<happyaron> caleb-: 那个，这次上传是exprimental
<happyaron> exp, NEW
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 德国香肠呢？
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<blueghost> 谁帮我看看 https://www.tusurfer.com/tus/index.jsp 这个 翻墙怎么样. 正用着, 免费的
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 帮我看看 https://www.tusurfer.com/tus/index.jsp 这个 翻墙怎么样. 正用着, 免费的
<gebjgd> blueghost< 不会
<blueghost> gebjgd 有点类似 vpn
<blueghost> 谁帮我看看
<blueghost> 貌似挺好的
<blueghost> 但是 免费的, 总有点
<blueghost> http://letaoba.info/2011/01/4481.html
<blueghost> https://www.tusurfer.com/tus/index.jsp
<blueghost> 貌似远端的系统配置很低
<blueghost> 没人理我吗
<knownbad> gebjgd: http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs420.snc3/25289_10150154222795375_861100374_11892571_3264789_n.jpg
<metbsd> 哪个是你
<knownbad> gebjgd: <-- 是他
<knownbad> 好羡慕噢。
 * knownbad 出去
<metbsd> 是啊，有奶子摸还不羡慕
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 那个是你？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 扯
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 从来不把照片放网上
<knownbad> 别谦虚了
<^k^>  06:11
<microcai> freeflying: hi
<freeflying> microcai: 你这么早
<microcai> freeflying: yes
<microcai> freeflying:  早睡早起身体好
#ubuntu-cn 2011-01-13
<iFvwm> ten
<roylez> iFvwm: .
<roylez> iFvwm: http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kz=970284757
<flh> apt-mirror,,,两次断线了。是系统，或线路，或对方的网站问题？
<happyaron> flh: ftpsync
<jiero> back to e16
<roylez> flh: 人品短路
<flh> roylez: 你好/什么？
<roylez> flh: .
<jiero> http://i.imgur.com/4PLx6.png
<flh> roylez: 你好
<roylez> jiero: 怎么可以这么难看
<roylez> flh: 说实话不清楚...
<happyaron> flh: http://www.debian.org/mirror/ftpmirror
<jiero> roylez: en
<flh> happyaron: 谢谢
<roylez> happyaron: debian 6据说又要出了，我的testing有的大升级了，ai
<happyaron> roylez: debian6都要出一年了，还没出，哈哈。
<roylez> happyaron: 便秘哦
<happyaron> :)
<flh> happyaron: 刚才apt-mirror又断线，真不明白，可能是网络问题
<happyaron> flh: 叫你用rsync之类的东西
<Kandu> flh: 你要做個源伺服器？
<flh> happyaron: 我只是想部分镜像。改不好，怕用
<flh> Kandu: 部分
<happyaron> flh: 我给你那个地址里的ftpsync可以部分镜像
<NoIE> http://news.ifeng.com/gundong/detail_2011_01/13/4259148_0.shtml
<NoIE> 郑州数千出租车全行业停运，官方派警察监督出车
<flh> happyaron: http://www.debian.org/mirror/push_server 这个是例子吧
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian -- Setting up a push server
<happyaron> flh: 不用push mirror啊。
<flh> happyaron: 我的确挺喜欢rsync的。
<void1> debian有没有一个release schedule什么的
<void1> squeez是等也等不到
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我灌的AIX ksh统统不认颜色符号
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 用bash阿
<roylez> MeaCulpa: downgrade to bash
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 去去~~你都没告诉我怎么装那些rpm
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不就在linuxtoolbox里面吗？rpm直接装，你这编译党鄙视的办法
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 什么叫直接装，我不懂啊
<MeaCulpa> rpm用啥命令装，aix里面有么
<roylez> rpm -ivh
<roylez> 显然有
 * MeaCulpa 册那真的有
<MeaCulpa> 浪妈妈这还叫unix啊
<jyf1987> ubuntu的这个nm真该死阿 删了他 重新设置了network的interfaces居然不行
<lainme> jyf1987: 有时候只能先禁用再启用，ipv6也这样。
<jyf1987> lainme: 我都用 restart了
<ofan> 那玩意貌似删不掉
<onshoestring> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<jyf1987> 我就是这么玩的 却不行  真是挫
<ofan> http://www.verycd.com/event/20110111/
<jyf1987> 而且restart的过程还有个配置文件找不到
<MeaCulpa> 用nm太折腾了
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 是阿 到底谁开发这么2的工具的
<srdgame> ...
<srdgame> 是給懶人用的，
<void1> 力挺nm
<jiero> http://www.marcofolio.net/images/stories/fun/imagedump/demotivational_posters/teamwork.jpg
<jyf1987> 我想知道 最早是谁想出来用ppt做演示的？  那时候应该有flash了吧  搞几个图还不容易
<flh> 请教du -sh 能不能精确显示文件夹大小？
<jyf1987> flh: find -type d -maxdepth 1 -exec du -sh {} \;
<jiero> ppt?
<flh> jyf1987: 谢谢了，我试试
<jyf1987> flh: 额 你要精确size阿 我搞错了
<flh> jyf1987: 是的
<flh> jyf1987: 我down一个大文件，可显示的大小几乎不变。
<jyf1987> flh: du -sb
<jyf1987> flh: b是byte
<flh> jyf1987: 的确可以，太谢谢了。可以反应即时大小
<flh> jyf1987: 我刚才用了 -sm 也可以
<jyf1987> flh: m是字节数呢
<jyf1987> -m     like --block-size=1M  这么搞显然不一样
<jyf1987> 这个统计还真有趣 一个 sb 一个sm 哈哈
<flh> jyf1987: du 的时候能不能加入时间参数
<jyf1987>  flh  加什么实践参数
<flh> jyf1987: du 的时候能不能输出时间？
<jyf1987> flh: 这跟时间有啥关系
<jyf1987> 难道你要知道昨天这个文件夹多大 今天多大这样？
<flh> jyf1987: 有这样的意思，特别对于下载中的文件
<jyf1987> flh: 我不知道这种功能 我能想到的方案就是用find 然后统计 额 有请ee吧
<orangesea> virtualbox 4.0在ubutnu 10.10用跪了
<wzssyqa> flh: 没有这样的功能
<flh> wzssyqa: 谢谢了。没事，能用则行
<xiangfu> flh: du ; date :)
<roylez> happyaron: University students study 24 hours a day, 7 days a week and 2 weeks a year.
<flh> ifaria: 谢谢了
<flh> ifaria: 我想查看一下笔记本硬盘的转速？什么命令
<roylez> flh: http://i.imgur.com/gq9Yw.jpg
<flh> roylez: 什么？一张图啊
<roylez> flh: sudo hdparm -t /dev/sda
<flh> roylez: Timing buffered disk reads:  256 MB in  3.00 seconds =  85.26 MB/sec
<roylez> flh: sudo hdparm -T /dev/sda
<flh> roylez: Timing cached reads:   2234 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1117.94 MB/sec
<roylez> flh: 满意不？
<flh> roylez: 转速？怎么看
<roylez> flh: sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda
<roylez> flh: 能不能看到不清楚
<flh> roylez: 没有成功。可能是7200转的
<jyf1987> ubuntu下有命令行的工具把文档发送到打印机去打印么
<roylez> lp
<qhm123> 怎么卸载自己通过编译安装的python
<ofan> make uninstall
<qhm123> 我试过了，不好使
<qhm123> 提示：make: *** 没有规则可以创建目标“uninstall”。 停止。
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁~~！
<roylez> tenzu: nnnd，公司的那些包把的debian搞得跟shit一样，现在删都不好删
<tenzu> roylez: 你公司真是个神奇的地方
<roylez> tenzu: .
<roylez> tenzu: 好了
<roylez> tenzu: nnnd
<tenzu> roylez: 昨晚意外断电，vbox里的arch进不了X了。。。
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/gq9Yw.jpg
<iIlL10oO> tenzu: 什么文件系统
<roylez> tenzu: 郭德刚的双簧，看过没？
<iIlL10oO> roylez: 只看过忐忑
<roylez> iIlL10oO: 足矣
<roylez> iIlL10oO: http://img.daqi.com/upload/2011-01-11/1294754447_0.jpg
<pityonline> 有人给 mplayer 打过3D补丁吗？
<roylez> tenzu: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/61e8a1fdjw6dd7g508fswj.jpg
<tenzu> iIlL10oO: 宿主机是XP，arch里用的ext4
<roylez> tenzu: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/61e8a1fdjw6dd7a2606grj.jpg
<tenzu> roylez: 没看过的说
<roylez> tenzu: google搜索，郭德刚　忐忑
<roylez> tenzu: 太赞了
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/6bp6U.jpg
<roylez> http://i.imgur.com/Yuepp.jpg
<tenzu> roylez: 不错不错
<roylez> tenzu: 熊孩子有前途
<iIlL10oO> tenzu: 你换 btrfs 然后断电试一下,告诉我结果
<iIlL10oO> tenzu: 反正模拟机断电,不伤硬件
<iIlL10oO> 虚拟机
<tenzu> iIlL10oO: 我。。。没打算再用它了。。。
<iIlL10oO> tenzu: 为什么
<roylez> tenzu: 肉身归来？
<tenzu> iIlL10oO: 因为在笔记本上早就挪过去了，vbox里的只是昨天临时开一下而已
<tenzu> roylez: 没啊，今年会不去了
<tenzu> roylez: 夏天我会帮你去看看南门
<zdc> iFvwm: 来了啊
<zdc> iFvwm: 在吗
<roylez> tenzu: 这么惨阿
<tenzu> roylez: 嗯嗯，命不好
<zdc> iFvwm: 在吗，我终于找到一个解决方法了
<Kandu> tenzu: 一般都是 arch host 裝 xp guest，你怎麼反過來用了
<roylez> tenzu: 驿马劳碌命
<roylez> MeaCulpa: bash爽不？
<relaed> 大家好
<^k^> relaed, 好  13:23 
<roylez> 人机再次合一
<tenzu> Kandu: 因为我用的workstation必须得XP
<tenzu> roylez: 听说魔都的出入境管理局很变态
<iFvwm> zdc: 额。啥方法
<iFvwm> roylez: 又乱发些什么了。
<if_else> 各位兄台，ssh 连接超时后，终端卡住了，ps 里面可否看出连接中断？谢谢
<if_else> netstat 里面显示 ESTABLISHED
<zdc> iFvwm: InitMapCommand
<iFvwm> 。有这样的命令？
<zdc> iFvwm: 然后在后面加命令
<zdc> iFvwm: style
<iFvwm> 这那里看到的哦
<noahbentusi> 什么命令可以定 某个man手机 文件位置?
<noahbentusi> man something,  我怎么知道something是来自哪个文件?
<iFvwm> noahbentusi: 你要知道了干嘛呢
<zdc> iFvwm: 只是，如果仔细看，还是能够查觉出窗口先出现在原来的位置，再"ResizeMove"到新的位置
<noahbentusi> man2html...
<iFvwm> zdc: 你这哪里看来的命令呢
<zdc> iFvwm: 但是，速度，我感觉还是比fluxbox下快很多
<iFvwm> 肯定的schedule的方法。难道是新增加的命令？
<zdc> iFvwm: #fvwm,和faq
<iFvwm> 。。
<iFvwm> 这样方便些而已。
<iFvwm> 应该方法是一样的。
<zdc> iFvwm: schedule怎么用啊
<noahbentusi> 我想做一个 简单的 能在 浏览器里看的 man手机?
<noahbentusi> 什么命令可以定义 man?
<zdc> iFvwm: 我是说在点菜单的程序时，调用schedule
<iFvwm>  /usr/share/man
<iFvwm> zdc: exec functionxxxx 这样啊
<noahbentusi> 我只能find | grep something?
<iFvwm> functionxxxx里面调用的，延时，再resize
<zdc> iFvwm: 噢,一个意思，想起来了，在faq上
<iFvwm> 本来应该是一样的。这命令估计是perl写的函数。简单些。只是我都没看见过这写法
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 装了没反应，没问我要依赖
<noahbentusi> man -w awk
<zdc> iFvwm: 只是faq上最后这个问题的解决方法是PositionPlacement，快是快，仔细看也没任何原来窗口的痕迹，只是它只解决了位置的问题，没关大小 什么事
<iFvwm> zdc: 移动的，是有啊。我都给你说过的。大小的是没，只能wait窗口，再resize
<iFvwm> 只是改大小，基本用不到
<zdc> iFvwm: 是啊，在InitMapCommand里或其它函数里加动作。或使用PositionPlacement。前者什么都能解决，只是屏幕上有拖拉，（即便加上wait),后者只能设定位置
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 当然
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 都静态链接了吧
<relaed> he
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 鸟用没有
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 啥信息都没，装好了也进不了
<MeaCulpa> whereis 数据库里有，但是运行了没反应，$SHELL变量都没变
<noahbentusi> !paste
<lubotu2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<noahbentusi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/553489/
<noahbentusi> man2html.py
<roylez> MeaCulpa: /bin/bash
<roylez> 叫你给我一台过了防火墙的
<uPad> 这2天QQ怎么也登入不了，你们怎么样阿？
<NoIE> 用WebQQ。
<NoIE> 请问，我想使用四向滚轮鼠标来缩放gimp的图像，但是gimp只支持设置键盘快捷键。
<NoIE> 有没有什么工具，可以将鼠标按键转换为键盘按键？
<lindows915> NoIE>> 可以用滚轮的呀
<lindows915> NoIE>> 按住 Ctrl
<NoIE> lindows915: 谢谢，这个我知道，我想直接用滚轮。
<RavenChan> 有没有换了键盘布局并且感受到切实好处的人。。。
<NoIE> RavenChan: 我换了，感觉一般。
<RavenChan> NoIE, 换成什么？
<lindows915> NoIE>> 你在 編輯 > 鍵盤捷徑鍵 裡设置一下呢？項目叫拉近 拉遠
<lindows915> NoIE>> 簡體的話請自己對應。
<NoIE> RavenChan: 德沃夏克
<NoIE> lindows915: 我找找，谢谢。
<RavenChan> NoIE, 没特别感觉？还有话说你用vim么
<NoIE> RavenChan: 感觉输入“？”是不太方便，要么会按到“+”，要么会按到“L”，不会用vim。
<NoIE> 因为经常要提问题，所以我用到“？“的是都比较多。
<RavenChan> 。。。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 67 啊
<lindows915> NoIE>> 怎麼樣了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我aix 6.1, 装了没反应
<MeaCulpa> 换个zsh试试看
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 没zsh
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 喝茶？
<lindows915> 誰在 Windows 下的能幫小弟一個忙嗎？
<MeaCulpa> 开会
<lindows915> 內容是下載一下 WPS Office Storm
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 15:30
<lindows915> 感謝。
<lindows915> 沒有事了，下完了。
<if_else> 各位，sed 指定要处理的行后，之后的行只是不再进行处理，但还是会显示的。对吗？谢谢
<noahbentusi> sed不会修改原来的文件. 它会把修改结果 输出到 stdout上面. 如果你没有找定其它地方的话
<noahbentusi> if_else,
<cfy> sed -i
<flh> happyaron: 如何禁用ubuntu 桌面的背景？
<Use-Firefox> ...
<Use-Firefox> /topic returned:  16:28 -!- Topic for #ubuntu-cn: 当前的话题为: Please use utf-8 charset|今天还是没有讲座|论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |维基  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待 参看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图  http://imagebin.ca |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn 今天日志 http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 首页
<Use-Firefox> ls
<iFvwm> Use-Firefox: 改头换面了
<guojing-cn> 有人用过gdata么
<Use-Firefox> iFvwm: ???
<onshoestring> ee没改头换面？
<Use-Firefox> iFvwm: 什么意思？
<Use-Firefox> ...
<cfy> iFvwm: http://www.soku.com/search_video/q_死神剧场版3
<onshoestring> 神的话一般人都不明白滴
<iFvwm> 额。最近不是马甲上的？
<Use-Firefox> 额。。。
<iFvwm> cfy: 这不看
 * cfy 捡到一张mirco sd，512MiB
<cfy> iFvwm: @_@
<onshoestring> 呵呵
<iFvwm> 。
<Use-Firefox> .
<cfy> 没有露点照片。。。。
<pityonline> NoIE: 鼠标按键转换成键盘按键？
<iFvwm> ~
<CyrusYzGTt> 不可在世稱神，不可聚衆稱神
<onshoestring> ee 厉害 写人名字就让人死
<Use-Firefox> $nick = 'Use-Firefox';
<iFvwm> CyrusYzGTt: 乱说会被+b的。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 你又要杯具了。。。
<NoIE> pityonline: 想把鼠标四向滚轮中的左右滚动转换成“+-”。
<cfy> shred -vz /dev/sdb了。。。
<iFvwm> Use-Firefox: 那是不是有一个bot在。
<Use-Firefox> iFvwm: 额。看看
<Use-Firefox> 居然没有了。
<cfy> ffred: “@cenviity: J20为毛能隐身知道吗？ 据说如果用雷达搜索J20隐形飞机，雷达显示屏上会出现：根据相关法律法规和政策，部分搜索结果未予显示。”（哇哈哈哈。）
<Use-Firefox> cfy: 额。。。
<iFvwm> NoIE: xkeybind什么的？
<NoIE> iFvwm: 我试试，谢谢。
<pityonline> NoIE: 我没成功过，这个要问神，神一般会说 keymap
<pityonline> NoIE: 看吧，我说晚了
<NoIE> 哦。。。
<iFvwm> keymap? 不是xmodmap?
<cfy> iFvwm: ee
<cfy> iFvwm: 你说不用use Config::IniFiles;
<pityonline> iFvwm: 是啊，xmodmap 里一些东西
<cfy> iFvwm: 那你还用@_@
<iFvwm> 啥时候说的
<pityonline> iFvwm: 还有keynode，keysym啥的
<cfy> iFvwm: 上次我想用的时候你说的。。。
<iFvwm> pityonline: 那记得不能跨鼠标键盘。
<iFvwm> 所以我不说
<iFvwm> cfy: 我可没说
<pityonline> iFvwm: 我晕
<cfy> @_@
<iFvwm> 晕2个了。 lol
<pityonline> 神一出场，全场眩晕
<cfy> iFvwm: 自己写个么好了。。。还要依赖模块麻烦的。。。
<iFvwm> cfy: 那system执行好慢的。不爽
<cfy> iFvwm: 什么system?
<iFvwm> 可``执行快。不知道为什么
<cfy> 哦？
<cfy> 不可能吧。。。
<cfy> ``还要捕获输出的。怎么会？！
<iFvwm> 反正是这样。
<cfy> 我不信。。。。。
<iFvwm> 可``，内部的特殊字符要处理。
<cfy> 反正都是传递给sh
<cfy> 除非system多参数的
<iFvwm> 大方向一样。小的地方，搞不清了
<cfy> @_@
<iFvwm> 你学术的，你去研究
<cfy> 研究什么？
<iFvwm> system 和 `` 的差别
<iFvwm> 写总结报告
<cfy> 要多详细?
<cfy> ~_~
<iFvwm> 带个pod吧。 lol
<cfy> @_@,寒假研究下。。。。
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<iFvwm> 实践，别道听途说的
<cfy> okay......
<cfy> 争取到代码级别。。。
<iFvwm> @@ 这不至于吧
<iFvwm> 打倒学术派的家伙们
<cfy> @_@
<iFvwm> 我去写骗人的计划书。写不出啊。
<cfy> iFvwm: mencoder,我老是直接转换成mp4不行。。。先转成avi,再mp4倒可以。。。
<iFvwm> 写一下午了
<cfy> s/老是/有时候/
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 加油，記得社會工程學
<cfy> iFvwm: @_@,不是头头么。。。。还要写的？
<iFvwm> e
<iFvwm> 大项目投资的。
<iFvwm> CyrusYzGTt: 你会写这些骗人的东西不。
<cfy> iFvwm: 要不要我借你毛概？
<iFvwm> 吹嘘项目。投资这些
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 不會
<iFvwm> 。。毛。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 快去翻 欺骗的艺术，lol
<iFvwm> 让别人写去了。我要休息
<onshoestring> ee是领导啊 难怪天天挂网上 什么事也不干
<cfy> iFvwm: @_@。。。。
<cfy> 下班。。。
<iFvwm> 我跟你聊天，不是也算做事
<CyrusYzGTt> .....
<iFvwm> 19个点点大的项目。要凑出2-3亿了。
<cfy> 我又发现我一个脚本不人性化的地方。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<iFvwm> 啥
<iFvwm> 我只要一个perlcc就好。
<cfy> iFvwm: 装老版本。。。
<iFvwm> 额
<iFvwm> 兼容问题？
<iFvwm> 下班
<DraZet> 洒家来了
<DraZet> 哈喽哈
<tenzu> 神每天5点下班
<flh> _myke: ubu gnome 启动 rxvt-unicode 则不能tab在一起，启动到fluxbox则可以
<_myke> flh: 不清楚, 我不用rxvt
<_myke> flh: 也不用gnome
<flh> _myke: 其实我也不喜欢gnome 但为了使用hdmi才安装部分gnome 。
<_myke> flh: 什么hdmi
<alvin_rxg> flh: fluxbox 取代 metacity 即可
<calebot> hdmi 没有和 gnome 相关的吧？
<flh> _myke: 另外gnome下，接挂usb方便
<alvin_rxg> lol, 算我没说
<calebot> flh: gnome 可以换 WM 的
<flh> calebot: 如果不安装部分gnome,就没有用啊
<_myke> calebot: alvin_rxg xfce怎么换WM?
<alvin_rxg> _myke: 不知道，算我没说
<_myke> alvin_rxg: 我极其想把xfce的笨重的WM换掉
<flh> alvin_rxg: 你好，刚才我没有看懂？谢谢您
<alvin_rxg> flh: 算我没说，因为我知道得说很详细你才能明白
<flh> alvin_rxg: 如何？fluxbox 取代 metacity
<alvin_rxg> _myke: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Openbox#Xfce4  kill & exit with session save
<_myke> flh: fluxbox的wiki应该有
<_myke> alvin_rxg: 那个方法我试过, 我killall xfwm无效
<_myke> alvin_rxg: 无法kill
<_myke> alvin_rxg: pkill也不行
<alvin_rxg> 为什么呢？
<ofan> kill -9
<noahbentusi> DraZet, 大和尚 晚上好.
<DraZet> noahbentusi: 你好 洒家信道
<DraZet> noahbentusi: 你是谁的马甲啊
<_myke> of
<noahbentusi> ........
<_myke> ofan: cannot be blocked?
<calebot> DraZet: 道长好
<ofan> _myke: ?
<_myke> alvin_rxg: 而且这种方法很牵强
<_myke> ofan: 我看见man里面说-9的没明白
<DraZet> calebot: 无量天尊 好
<alvin_rxg> _myke: 那你自己改 xfce 记录的 session 呗
<noahbentusi> 几天 没说话, 原来是 忘了.
<_myke> alvin_rxg: 我觉得xfce竟然连改xfwm的configure都没有
<alvin_rxg> _myke: 没吗？
<ofan> _myke: man 7 signal
<_myke> alvin_rxg: 我没看见
<NoIE> 问个
<NoIE> 问个问题
<alvin_rxg> 说
<alvin_rxg> 说句
<alvin_rxg> 说句话
<alvin_rxg> 说句话吧
<alvin_rxg> 说句话吧？
<NoIE> 问个和论坛有关的问题。
<alvin_rxg> _myke: xfce 里边，涉及窗口的配置，都应用在 xfwm
<NoIE> 我把上传到咱们论坛上的图片，链接到我的博客上，这样做合适吗？
<calebot> NoIE: 不合适
<NoIE> calebot: 知错了。。。
<_myke> alvin_rxg: 发现xfce特别笨重
<alvin_rxg> _myke: 没觉得
<ofan> NoIE: H图？
<NoIE> ofan: 不是。
<_myke> alvin_rxg: 我的256M内存跑起来很慢
<alvin_rxg> o
<tenzu> 有很多临时放图片的地方
<ofan> imgur上很多
<NoIE> 我正在搜索。
<ofan> nsfw嘎嘎
<alvin_rxg> not safe for work?
<_myke> 请问git下载东西有没有办法用多线程工具代替
<calebot> _myke: 256M 跑 DE 是自虐
<_myke> calebot: 这次双休日我打算去把那个256M的电脑编译一下内核, 不知能否稍微快些
<calebot> _myke: 人类感觉不到差异
<calebot> _myke: 问题不在编译优化
<jyf1987> 内核已经提不了多少了 别用X要好许多
<_myke> jyf1987: 不用X太困难了吧
<jyf1987> _myke: 有嵌入式的 今天早上还看到个
<_myke> calebot: 编译好之后启动速度可以稍微快些, 精简掉后.
<_myke> jyf1987: embedded?
<jyf1987> 就算你要用X 那你换掉gnome kde这些 用 lxde要好很多呢
<calebot> 启动速度快些有毛用…
<calebot> lxde--
<calebot> WM only 王道
<_myke> calebot: 我现在用的是OpenBox
<_myke> calebot: 问题别人接受不了, 否则要给他装XP, 那东西我接受不了
<jyf1987> calebot: 毛 wm也不一定就快
<jyf1987> _myke: 用 ion吧
<_myke> jyf1987: 我测试过lxde没比xfce快
<_myke> jyf1987: ?
<jyf1987> _myke: 你怎么测试的？
<_myke> jyf1987: 试用阿, 没有感受到快
<DraZet> e17现在可以用了么
<_myke> git-checkout怎么回事?
<_myke> jyf1987: 现在觉得openbox速度还恶意
<_myke> jyf1987: s/恶意/可以/
<jyf1987> _myke: 那是你没用过 ion3 没见过大场面
<happyaron> DraZet: 一直都可以。
<_myke> jyf1987: ion3是否属于X
<DraZet> happyaron: 不会不稳定吧 还没进官方源吧
<happyaron> DraZet: 开发版的E17一直都挺稳定的。
<DraZet> happyaron: 源用的哪个？
<happyaron> DraZet: 你要用源里的就等吧，还早。
<DraZet> happyaron: 那怎么安装？ 编译svn的？
<_myke> jyf1987: 哦,WM
<happyaron> DraZet: 嗯
<DraZet> happyaron: 哦，懒得编译
<_myke> jyf1987: 是键盘控制的.
<_myke> jyf1987: 有没有中文资料? ArchWiki很少
<jyf1987> _myke: 哪里需要什么中文资料 就那么点东西
<jyf1987> _myke: 等我哪天写个常用tip
<_myke> jyf1987: 实在对键盘操作不熟
<_myke> jyf1987: 那个http://tuomov.iki.fi/software上不上
<jyf1987> _myke: 我又不是客服
<cfy> 谁熟悉mencoder?
<_myke> jyf1987: ==tritium?
<jyf1987> _myke: 啥？
<_myke> jyf1987: Ion3 is abandoned, and the license (for the most recent versions)
<jyf1987> _myke: 那是作者放弃了 我们广大user并没有放弃
<_myke> jyf1987: o
<_myke> jyf1987: 找些代替的,Notion is a fork of Ion3. Ion3 is abandoned, and the license (for the most recent versions) does not allow distribution of forks under the Ion name - hence Notion.
<_myke> jyf1987: 我不知如何
<NoIE> 对了，Ubuntu One 是否支持上传博客图片？
<jyf1987> _myke: 要替换的可以试试 awesome
<jyf1987> NoIE: 嘿嘿 google storage支持 可惜你没账户
<NoIE> jyf1987: 不知所云，我自己现搜索一下。
<jyf1987> NoIE: google storage是google推出的云存储服务 提供500G的额度给免费用户
<NoIE> jyf1987: 哦。。。
<NoIE> 这个我要认真了解一下。
<jyf1987> NoIE: 了解也没用 目前注册是 人工审核的 我倒是有一个账户 用来存文件用 可以公链的
<NoIE> if ( google的不好用 || 不能用 )
<NoIE>         我就去用微软的。
<NoIE> jyf1987: 微软的提供25G空间，我内心矛盾。。。
<jyf1987> NoIE: 微软的也有 不过界面首先我就不喜欢了 额 其次 速度貌似不给力 再一个google的有程序接口 我很喜欢
<NoIE> jyf1987: 看到了，真好。。。
<jyf1987> NoIE: 不要羡慕 等有了邀请后 我会发几个邀请的
<_myke> jyf1987: thanks
<jyf1987> _myke: for what?
<NoIE> jyf1987: 不过，微软的哪个好想可以上传露
<_myke> jyf1987: 看来tiling wm还是得试试
<NoIE> jyf1987: ubuntuone可以用，太好了。
<jyf1987> NoIE: 太慢
<NoIE> 我已经很知足了。
<_myke> NoIE: UbuntuOne免费?
<NoIE> _myke: 免费，嘿嘿。
<_myke> NoIE: 哦, 那个什么dropbox?
<NoIE> _myke: 需要翻墙吧？我好久没用了。
<_myke> NoIE: 哦, 你用过awesome么
<NoIE> _myke: 没有，我搜索一下。
<_myke> MaskRay: 用过zsh么
<onshoestring> 要翻
<onshoestring> 还有其他的云存贮
<_myke> MaskRay: 用什么WM
<_myke> onshoestring: 用什么WM?
<onshoestring> 用默认的 metXXXX
<onshoestring> metcy?
<onshoestring> 用gnome
<onshoestring> 全部默认的
<Kandu> _myke: 上次你說什麼 sysvinit?
<MaskRay> _myke: zsh, sawfish
<cfy> compress_video和115_down脚本更新。
<_myke> MaskRay: zsh如何?
<_myke> Kandu: pacman -Ss sysvinit
<MaskRay> _myke: 补全功能很强大：http://www.cjb.net/images.html?4a333.jpg
<Kandu> _myke: 如何？
<cfy> 有时侯太强大也痛苦。。。。
<cfy> 没配置好。。。。
<MaskRay> _myke: 选项补全：http://kimag.es/view.php?i=7734939.jpg
<cfy> MaskRay: 昨天我看到sudo官网上也有个叫ray的。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 不会是你吧XD
<_myke> Kandu: 为何叫做sysvinit不是bsdinit
<MaskRay> cfy: 怎么可能是我
<_myke> MaskRay: 我今天才知道tiling wm
<cfy> MaskRay: XD
<Kandu> _myke: 因為用的就是 sysvinit，而且是 sysv 的啟動腳本
<_myke> Kandu: 不是说BSD-Like?
<Kandu> _myke: 僅僅是 like :)
<cfy> nnnnd,115网盘已经慢到需要我挂着下载了。。。。
<_myke> Kandu: ok
<Kandu> _myke: 是從 /etc/inittab 讀取信息然後有 runlevel，這些都是 sysv 才有的
<MaskRay> _myke: 我不用 tiling 了，只要 wm 能实现：自动最大化，使用 key sequence 比如 C-t f 跳转到 firefox
<_myke> MaskRay: 在看awesome怎么用
<cfy> MaskRay: 算法导论看完没？
<_myke> MaskRay: 另外开了一个X
<freeflying> ArneGoetje: ping
<freeflying> ArneGoetje: www.chineseetymology.org
<freeflying> ArneGoetje: you know this?
<DraZet> ifaria 竟然是用emacs连的
<MaskRay> cfy: 看完了
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦？那，具体数学没看完？
<MaskRay> cfy: 没
<cfy> MaskRay: 为啥呢？
<MaskRay> _myke: DISPLAY=:1 startx?
<MaskRay> cfy: 没时间看。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 应该说惰性。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我寒假慢慢看。。。希望能看完。。。算法导论。。。
<_myke> MaskRay: X :1
<MaskRay> _myke: 然后 DISPLAY=:1 awesome?
<_myke> MaskRay: 恩, 好像坏了
<_myke> MaskRay: 我的配置文件的问题
<_myke> MaskRay: zsh语法复杂么?
<_myke> MaskRay: zsh有没有全局rc?
<MaskRay> _myke: 语法糅合了 ksh csh，~/.zshrc
<_myke> MaskRay: 全局rc
<_myke> MaskRay: /etc/bash.bashrc
<MaskRay> _myke: /etc/zshrc
<_myke> MaskRay: maybe it's invalid, 改天请教
<MaskRay> _myke: debian 系似乎改到 /etc/zsh/zshrc 了
<Gann> 各位好啊
<Gann> 哪位比较熟悉python?
<Gann> python有没有好的讨论频道或者群？
<alvin_rxg> Gann: #python
<MopperWhite> #python-cn
<MopperWhite> 错了！
<alvin_rxg> Gann: #python
<alvin_rxg> Gann: #python
<alvin_rxg> Gann: #python
<MopperWhite> cn和zh都是空的……
<^k^> alvin_rxg: .. ..
<cfy> 来perlchina吧
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: .. ..
<cfy> 两人。。。
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 一个你，一个 iperl ?
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 不是，还有一个人呢。不是很认识
<cfy> xinming
<cfy> 不太认识
<alvin_rxg> xinming 晚报……
<cfy> @_@
<cfy> mail list倒是活跃
<huangg> ;/exit
<Gann> alvin_rxg: 都是英文的，看不懂
<alvin_rxg> Gann: #english
<ArneGoetje> freeflying: nice, thanks
<happyaron> tenzu: 拜见疼疼
<Gann> python里，self要怎么定义？
<Gann> def unknown_starttag(self, tag, attrs)  self是否需要赋值？
<Gann> 谁教教我啊，python里self到底是什么意思
<Gann> self参数要怎么定义？
<cfy> 看上去像是。。。。
<cfy> 你传入参数self
<cfy> 然后函数会自己self->xxx啥的
<cfy> 不过这是perl,py不清楚
<Gann> 怎么传入self参数？
<cfy> 如果是perl,那么和普通参数一样
<cfy> py不清楚
<Gann> 我一直没搞明白self这个参数用来干什么的，总是提示错误
<ghw> Gann> 我一直没搞明白self这个参数用来干什么的，总是提示错误
<Gann> 这个网页最后那个例子里self怎么定义它？  http://woodpecker.org.cn/diveintopython/html_processing/dictionary_based_string_formatting.html
<ghw> * 无法进入 #freebsd (该频道只能邀请进入)。
<^k^> ⇪ title: 8.6. 基于 dictionary 的字符串格式化
<Guest64721> hi
<^k^> Guest64721, 好  19:41 
<ghw> hi
<suteng> hi
<^k^> suteng, 好  19:42 
<suteng> test
<Kandu> ghw: freebsd 官方是不設 irc 頻道的。去加郵件列表吧 :)
<ghw> kandu是人不，
<ghw> 哈哈，，，
<ghw> 我记得这个IRC里机器人特多~~~
<yhong11> Gann:  python里面self表示自身，所有class method在定义的时候都要有，而且必须为第一个参数，在instance call 这个method的时候，self会自动补上
<Gann> yhong11: 表示哪个自身？
<yhong11> Gann: BaseHTMLProcessor是一个class，unknown_starttag是这个class的method，所以在定义的时候，第一个参数必须是self；self就是BaseHTMLProsessor instance的自身
<yhong11> Gann: 这个self就像是c++里面的this一样
<Kandu> Gann: 簡單說就是這樣： c1 類，有 d0 數據和 f0 method。生成了 o0 o2 兩個對象。那麼，它在內存中的佔用其實並不是 size(c0)*2 。因為 o0.f0 和 o1.f0 其實調用地址是同一個。只需一份代碼就可為多個對象服務。但是兩者的數據必須分開的。 o0.d0 和 o1.d0 必須不能互相影響。但是執行 o0.f0 和 o1.f0 其實是調用同一個 mothed 。若是對其 d0 有操作，如何區分是用 o0.d
<Kandu> Gann: 比如在 f0 中有這樣一句：  d0:= 1; 。實際編譯器產生的是 self.d0:= 1;
<Freebuilder> 屯点大米好过冬
<flh> 问：本机的镜像源能否给自己用？
<cfy> Kandu: pascal?
<Kandu> cfy: 唔，剛剛是用 pascal 語句做例子了
<oinil> 有没有人记得mkfs过程中需不需要交互操作？
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。
<cfy> oinil: 不需要
<cfy> oinil: 有的有
<oinil> cfy: ....
<cfy> oinil: 记得mkfs.xfs有。如果那里已经有fs了
<oinil> cfy: 我需要确定答案
<roylez_> N O
<cfy> roylez_: xfs要阿
<oinil> cfy: 有快8T的盘要mkfs，想放在后台做。
<cfy> oinil: 后台？
<roylez_> cfy: 让他带 < yes
<cfy> oinil: 哦，最多问你一句，这里已经有文件系统了。确定还要这么做么？yes or no
<cfy> oinil: --help看下，有个force参数。
<oinil> cfy: 我只要mkfs.ext3
<cfy> oinil: 也是刚开始问你一句的。
<ghw> 格式化时 就一个确认，确认后就没了
<cfy> oinil: 最多开始时问你一句
<oinil> cfy: 是啊，后台。
<cfy> 除非你有n个文件系统要格式化
<oinil> cfy: 就一个。
<happyaron> 有钱人。
<cfy> roylez_: 我还是喜欢-f,XD
<happyaron> 分1T给我吧。
<cfy> 额。。。
<oinil> cfy: 关键是太tm慢了，所以等不了。
<cfy> oinil: 格式化要多久哦。。。。
<oinil> happyaron: 不是我自己的。
<ghw> 很块的啊
<cfy> oinil: xfs,一瞬间完成。
<cfy> 我觉得
<oinil> cfy: 下午刚做了个5T的，1个多小时。
<cfy> 1h.....
<alvin_rxg> 他低格，大家明白
<ghw> 不过你磁盘是大了点
<cfy> 我记得最新的内核有lazy啥的。。
<cfy> 哦。。。
<cfy> 懂了。。。
<^k^> cfy:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<oinil> cfy: 这还不算慢，做RAID6的时候那才叫慢》。。。
<happyaron> 低格1小时咋可能5T
<oinil> 其实不是一块啦
<cfy> 终于结束了。。。
<oinil> 做了raid6以后并成一块了。
<cfy> ( mkfs.ext4 -F xxx & )
<cfy> 搞定
<cfy> 我随便写的。。。
<oinil> 打算今晚回家的时候挂在后台，希望明天来看到格完了
<cfy> 把你的命令贴出来
<Kandu> Gann: 呃，複查了一下，發現幾個 typos： s/c1/c0/g   s/o2/o1/g
<cfy> Kandu: 我明天考电路。。。。
<ghw> 不知道一个晚上最多可以格式化多少次，，，哈哈
<onshoestring> 数字电路
<Kandu> cfy: 那好啊，今晚就聊聊天放鬆下
<onshoestring> ？
<cfy> Kandu: @_@
<cfy> Kandu: 我想你代我考，哈哈
<onshoestring> 好像一二年级的基础廛
<onshoestring> 课
<oinil> 没错。
<cfy> 是基础课
<oinil> cfy: 什么系？
<Kandu> cfy: 我肯定考不及格
<cfy> oinil: 信息系
<cfy> Kandu: @_@
<cfy> 我要最终复习下。。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 你若不信，就花點小錢僱我試試唄
<cfy> oinil: 你的命令你？你是不是开启bad blocks的检查了？
<cfy> Kandu: @_@
<cfy> Kandu: 我自己上吧。。。。
<cfy> oinil: 你的格式化命令是啥？你是不是开启bad blocks的检查了？
<ofan>  /away
<Kandu> cfy: 既然要複習，你就下線吧
<cfy> Kandu: good idea,bye
<oinil> ....这就被赶走啦？
<oinil> 一眨眼阿
<nuanhuai> 来来来，科普下 ，怪不得我的破机器莫名奇妙的装了hp oem的 xp还免激活 就因为 自己刷新了一次 惠普提供的bios 3.某些相同型号的计算机，有的有预装系统，有的没有。但是你可以刷新通过升级厂商提供的升级版的BIOS，是你的计算机变成带有预装系统的。这也是SLIC决定的，因为很多厂商（比如我们acer）比较懒，型号众多，不可
<tenzu> 。。。
<Freebuilder> nuanhuai, 乱码
<nuanhuai> tenzu: 干啥
<nuanhuai> ri
<onshoestring> 科普什么呢
<onshoestring> 前年win7流行时候我就刷了
<tenzu> 这厮走的真快
<crose> 皮筋的qq被干掉了吗？昨天还好好的，今天一直显示正在连接……
<edison0354> happyaron, android连上IRC来的
<happyaron> edison0354: 恭喜
<happyaron> sawfish是啥？
<soiamso> happyaron: 放假了？
<CyrusYzGTt> ....
<happyaron> soiamso: 没
<happyaron> sawfish是个wm？
<soiamso> happyaron: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjI2ODU0MjI4.html
<happyaron> soiamso: 哈哈
<qsdiy> 嗯 嗯
<soiamso> happyaron: 考试了？
<flh>        hda1                 Boot                  Primary           W95 FAT32 (LBA)                                          10742.22
<if_else> 各位兄台，X 启动过程不是很明了，涉及好多文件 xinitrc / xserverrc / xsession 干吗的？谢谢
<happyaron> soiamso: 也没呢
<qsdiy> 我不知哦
<soiamso> happyaron: 三学期制？
<happyaron> soiamso: 两学期
<soiamso> happyaron: 课程多吗？
<happyaron> soiamso: 不多。
<caleb-> if_else: 只有一个 Xorg, 但 debian / ubuntu 写了个前端 X
<caleb-> if_else: xinit 是 X/Xorg 的前端, startx 是 xinit 的前端
<caleb-> if_else: 所以从 X 或 xinit 下手
<FrankLv> 奇怪我xfce4注销时卡住了 /var/log/auth.log中有下面信息：
<FrankLv> Jan 13 21:18:31 uuuu sudo:    user : 3 incorrect password attempts ; TTY=unknown ; PWD=/home/user ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/sbin/xfsm-shutdown-helper
<FrankLv> 我是通过FreeNX登录XFCE的
<if_else> caleb-: 兄台，谢谢了。感觉有点复杂，现在在看教程来。
<FrankLv> 我需要配置sudoer么？
<FrankLv> 我把gnome-keyring-daemon关掉了
<happyaron> caleb-: 昨天那个我用backup & restore搞了。
<caleb-> happyaron: 辛苦了
<happyaron> :)
<CyrusYzGTt> 可愛的小白們，加油實驗fs
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 说实话可能比你在用的fs还稳定。
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 昨天正在读写操作的时候断电都没事。
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 呃，，，，，看看google是否準備轉其他文件系統再說
<Pip> Arch 用户都到#archlinux-cn
<Pip> 那边才是我们的大本营
<Pip> 我在那边恭候
<CyrusYzGTt> 不去
<Pip> 这边是人家ubuntu的
<Pip> 去的人多了，自然就热闹了
<Pip> 老师在这边聊跟ubuntu没关系的有什么意思
<CyrusYzGTt> 雖然我用過arch5個月
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: google没事闲的天天折腾文件系统？
<Pip> CyrusYzGTt, 你不用去 :-)
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ...
<happyaron> 哈哈，类似的宣传已经持续好几个月了，也没见几个只去那里的。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Pip§ 好，MM，聽妳的我也不讓別人去
<qsdiy> Google不没事天天折腾存储系统   早黄了
<Pip> CyrusYzGTt, 你跟arch显然有矛盾
<CyrusYzGTt> Pip§ 。。。。沒有，我跟妳有矛盾。
<roylez_> happyaron: 把 Pip 踢了
<xiaoy> 对了，所有的ARCH USERS可以到#archlinux-cn问问题。不用在这里问关于ARCH的问题。。。没意思
<happyaron> roylez_: 没事，他们宣传完了自然会有挫败感。
<Gann> happyaron: google什么存储系统？
<Gann> happyaron: google有什么文件系统？
<happyaron> Gann: ext4之上的google filesystem?
<qsdiy> 忘了
<qsdiy> 接触不到
<Gann> happyaron: 有google filesystem?
<roylez_> happyaron: google当然有自己的文件系统
<happyaron> roylez_: 嗯
<Pip> CyrusYzGTt, roylez 改名字算了，就叫 ＃linux-cn
<CyrusYzGTt> GFS
<Pip> 我也来参加
<Gann> happyaron: 有啥用？
<roylez_> happyaron: 记得以前看过安装bbs的说明文件，说要格式化成xfs，inode设成多少多少，因为bbs大部分都是小文件，而且是不用数据库的，google跟这个有些类似
<happyaron> Gann: 不知道。
<happyaron> roylez_: xfs搞小文件是自己折腾啊。
<Gann> happyaron: 我还以为google出网盘了
<happyaron> Gann: ...
<Gann> happyaron: gdriver什么时候出来？
<CyrusYzGTt> Gann§ 爲什麼你不把那個 .py 放在 trunk裏面
<happyaron> Gann: google docs
<roylez_> happyaron: 记不请是不是xfs，也许是jfs，总之是对小文件优化的那种
<qsdiy> 大哥 google 早就有网盘 好不
<Gann> CyrusYzGTt: 我不知道怎么放啊
<happyaron> roylez_: 我记得jfs是搞数据库厉害？
<Gann> CyrusYzGTt: 你的gmail是多少？我添加你，然后你帮忙放上去
<CyrusYzGTt> Gann§ google svn googlecode
<Gann> CyrusYzGTt: 今晚不搞了，改天来问你
<happyaron> roylez_: 似乎专门为搭配DB2设计的。
<roylez_> happyaron: aix的东西嘛，google是肯定不用数据库的，数据库太慢了
<Gann> CyrusYzGTt: 你的gtalk是多少？
<Gann> 单独发给我
<Gann> CyrusYzGTt: 可以吗
<happyaron> roylez_: 我觉得数据库应该还是得有的。
<Gann> CyrusYzGTt: 我把你设置为搭档人
<drazet> 哈楼哈
<happyaron> roylez_: 顶多是不用SQL
<Gann> CyrusYzGTt: 我把你设为搭档
<roylez_> happyaron: 搜索的后台肯定不会用数据库
<drazet> e17 软件包叫什马名字
<CyrusYzGTt> Gann§ 。。。我推薦 roylez  drazet
<happyaron> roylez_: 嗯
<drazet> CyrusYzGTt, 啥
<Gann> roylez_: 主席，可以吗
<Gann> drazet: 告诉我你的gtalk
<roylez_> happyaron: baidu就是裸的文件
<Gann> roylez_: 还有你的
<roylez_> Gann: 干嘛？
<drazet> Gann, kyohouhi # gmail
<drazet> 不过我还没装
<CyrusYzGTt> drazet§ emlinghten..貌似類似這樣排列的
<drazet> gtalk 用什么软件？
<happyaron> roylez_: 相当于自己实现个数据库
<roylez_> Gann: gtalk基本不登，买了新机好几天还没记起来装pidgin
<drazet> ok
<pityonline> 请问单系统启动时如何让它显示 grub 菜单？
<Gann> drazet: 我添加你了
<Gann> drazet: 你要验证一下吧
<roylez_> pityonline: 装了grub没
<drazet> Gann, gtalk用什么软件？
<pityonline> roylez_: 装了，我记得按个什么键就可以显示
<roylez_> pityonline: 怎么这么久了还在冒出菜鸟？
<drazet> ==
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ 過完bios界面立刻 "tab"
<qsdiy> gtalk 当然用gtalk
<roylez_> pityonline: 试试 esc
<Gann> drazet: 你在windows下还是哪里？
<Gann> drazet: 直接登录你的gmail邮箱
<pityonline> roylez_: 老板，我没用过单 linux 系统
<drazet> Gann, linux
<Gann> drazet: 用浏览器登陆gmail就可以了
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 我让我同学试试，谢谢
<drazet> ok
<Gann> CyrusYzGTt: committers可以上传代码不？
<roylez_> pityonline: o....我这里一直是单linux的，电脑没win过了好多年了
<happyaron> roylez_: 现在用网银不？
<tenzu> -_-||
<roylez_> happyaron: 招商银行，无压力
<happyaron> roylez_: 哦。
 * tenzu 拜各路大仙，拜主席，拜老小，拜P哥
<happyaron> 拜见疼疼
<Gann> drazet: google code要什么人才能上传代码？
<qsdiy> 真客气！
<roylez_> tenzu: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110112/165902.html
<pityonline> roylez_: 我的 windows 要保留使用 outlook，无线热点功能，3D影片测试
<drazet> Gann, 有权限的阿
<CyrusYzGTt> Gann§ 等等，我把git-svn的方法告訴妳
<NoIE> [文明用语]！可恨的北京银行，我装了ie4linux都不能上她。
<drazet> Gann, 完没用过
<pityonline> tenzu: 拜见疼疼
<qsdiy> 貌似谁都行
<Gann> CyrusYzGTt: comitters似乎不能上传带吗哦
<Gann> CyrusYzGTt: 不能上传代码
<CyrusYzGTt> Gann§ http://fpaste.org/3272/
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席总能给小生带来惊喜
<Gann> CyrusYzGTt: 是不是只有owner才行哦
<roylez_> pityonline: outlook -> mutt,  ad-hoc 可以配，我懒得弄，想弄就不是问题，3d影片测试？这个是工作吗？
<drazet> tenzu, 你的头像的女人叫什么名字？
<CyrusYzGTt> Gann§ 那個 commit是像標題那樣，指名我幹了什麼女優
<CyrusYzGTt> Gann§ git commit "I fuck ee"
<tenzu> drazet: 名字什么的都是浮云
<pityonline> roylez_: mutt 还没试过，ad-hoc 没问题，只是还没修改网络配置让手机也连接，目前我记得ubuntu共享出的无线只有电脑才能搜到，手机搜不到。3D有时候工作中用到
<qsdiy> 看片去了
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 神菊可以随便爆？
<happyaron> roylez_: 那么好的git配置就因为网速悲剧很少有用武之地了。
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 。。。沒有，我在讓 Gann MM.明白 commit的用處
<happyaron> roylez_: 只能在一个/home noexec的服务器上弄，然后人家没装zsh
<pityonline> roylez_: mutt 收繁体邮件会不会乱码，我实在受不了Evolution那种乱码了，改成正确的编码也到处是乱码
<roylez_> happyaron: 我们公司的防火墙最近在抽风，git pull/push每5次只有1次能成功
<happyaron> roylez_: 悲剧。
<happyaron> roylez_: 代理出去？
<roylez_> pityonline: 我这里没问题
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ tb的自動顯示字符編碼表示毫無鴨梨
<roylez_> happyaron: 懒得弄，反正也不是分分钟都要pull
<happyaron> :)
<pityonline> roylez_: 你指 mutt？
<roylez_> happyaron: 话说公司有穿墙代理，我都懒得把irssi挂上这代理上twitter
<roylez_> pityonline: 恩
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: tb好像用过，很别扭的印象
<MopperWhite> 有人再说翻墙吗？
<drazet> 。。。
<pityonline> roylez_: mutt是字符界面的还是图形界面的？
<CyrusYzGTt> Gann§ git commit "I fuck ee" 如果在下一步被乙烯了，就說 git -a commit " ee fuck Gann "
<roylez_> pityonline: thunderbird也不错，如果哪天它支持了maildir我就再把它装回来
<roylez_> pityonline: 字符
<qsdiy> 翻墙危险！
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: git c -a -m
<happyaron> roylez_: 我在等IDLE support
<roylez_> happyaron: git？
<happyaron> roylez_: thunderbird IMAP
<pityonline> roylez_: 哦，thunderbird 我也试试，以前好像用起来特别别扭
<Gann> 还有谁愿意参与江恩四方做图开源工具项目？
<CyrusYzGTt> Gann§ 然後 上傳 git push
<pityonline> roylez_: CyrusYzGTt thunderbird 支持 exchange 邮箱吗？
<Gann> CyrusYzGTt: 算了，我不会搞
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ ...主席，太高深的進階我不會
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ ....不清楚
<Gann> CyrusYzGTt: 你能不能把python源代码帮忙传上去？
<tenzu> pityonline: 似乎只支持某个版本
<roylez_> pityonline: 貌似是支持的
<tenzu> pityonline: 而且是某个较低版本
<Gann> CyrusYzGTt: 我还以为.py文件就是源代码了呢
<pityonline> tenzu: 呃
<Gann> 这是项目地址 http://code.google.com/p/gann-square/
<pityonline> tenzu: 10.04 里好像默认没有 thunderbird 了
<Gann> 感兴趣的帮忙参与一下吧
<CyrusYzGTt> Gann§ ....如果支持 sftp 可以用 filezilla上傳
<tenzu> pityonline: 我试过我们学校的exchange server，结果提示版本神马的，最讨厌了
<happyaron> pityonline: 从来没默认有过。
<Gann> CyrusYzGTt: 我不知道是否支持
<tenzu> pityonline: 不是一直默认没有么？
<pityonline> happyaron: 我印象中 8.04 有呢
<CyrusYzGTt> Gann§ 你要自己上去賬戶設置，
<happyaron> pityonline: 一直都是evolution
<happyaron> gnome的重量级垃圾/killer应用。
<happyaron> 至于是垃圾还是killer，看个人喜好。
<CyrusYzGTt> Gann§ svn 可以參考這個 ttp://subversion.tigris.org/
<Gann> CyrusYzGTt: 那个地方设置？
<pityonline> happyaron: 看来我当时就是为收邮件装的 thunderbird，但它不支持 exchange 后来就卸了再也没用过
<Gann> CyrusYzGTt: 设置位置在哪里？
<Gann> 是在source里设置吗
<happyaron> pityonline: 那你还是用M$的产品吧，对exchage支持比较好。
<roylez_> tenzu: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110112/165924.html
<CyrusYzGTt> Gann§ 等等，我很久沒用googlecode了，還是 sf方便
<freeflying> pityonline: exchange有pop支持的
<pityonline> happyaron: 还好可以 owa
<pityonline> freeflying: 嗯，有owa
 * CyrusYzGTt ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 剛想把文檔地址發給 Gann 既然下限了
<drazet> http://wiki.ubuntu-tw.org/index.php?title=HowtoInstallEnlitenment17
<^k^> ⇪ title: HowtoInstallEnlitenment17 - Ubuntu 正體中文 Wiki
<drazet> 终于找到e17的安装文档了
<tenzu> roylez_: 回家睡觉了，主席晚安
<tenzu> happyaron: 老小晚安
<roylez_> tenzu: .
 * tenzu 各位晚安
<roylez_> tenzu: 你回家还早呢
<happyaron> tenzu: 晚安
<tenzu> roylez_: 我不行了我，算了一天题，明天来还得算
<tenzu> roylez_: 走了
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 恭送銷魂頭像
<roylez_> tenzu: 恭喜发财阿
<pityonline> 这么早就晚安啊
<night> hello
<night> 问个问题阿
<^k^> night, 好  22:15 
<night> 有没有比较好的ssh工具阿
<happyaron> ssh
<night> 我用shell直接进感觉不爽
<night> 我的ssh 10分钟无操作就不能动了
<night> 但是在windows下的CRT多久不动都没问题
<pityonline> night: 我觉得ssh挺好啊
<night> pityonline, 我没觉得不好，但是离开10分钟就要重连我很郁闷阿
<pityonline> night: server可以设置响应时间吧？
<night> 你说的是远程的server还是？
<pityonline> night: 远程的sever
<night> 跟那个没有关系，我在 windows下用其他ssh工具就不会有这个问题
<cfy> 是客户端的配置问题
<lainme_> 不是吧，我ssh一直开着，代理用的。是不是设置了timeout什么的
<pityonline> night: 哦，我在服务的配置文件上也没找到断开时间这一项
<cfy> lainme_: ServerAliveInterval=45
<cfy> ssh_config
<cfy> 这里添加下就好
<pityonline> cfy: 这个45是秒？
<iGoogle> 。
<cfy> pityonline: 是阿。
<night> 呃
<night> 什么
<iGoogle> 谁开了ssh？我来试试
<pityonline> cfy: 不对吧？
<pityonline> cfy: 45秒不操作就挂断？
<cfy> pityonline: 不知道，反正我就是这么解决的
<cfy> pityonline: Sets a timeout interval in seconds after which if no data has been received from the
<cfy>              server, ssh(1) will send a message through the encrypted channel to request a response
<cfy>              from the server.
<iGoogle> 不会断的。改什么配置哦
<cfy> iGoogle: 怎么不会。。。
<iGoogle> 我的就不会啊
<cfy> @_@
<lainme_> cfy: thanks，平时操作完都立刻关掉的，没有注意过。-N -f -q开代理会一直连着
<iGoogle> lol
<cfy> iGoogle: 求ssh_config
<iGoogle> 本本没带回来的
<pityonline> iGoogle: 同求
<night> 我的timeout是被注释掉的阿
<night> 难道改成0吗
<pityonline> iGoogle: ssh上去拉下来
<iGoogle> 那本本从6,7开始的，鬼知道是啥配置了
<night> Host *
<night> #   ForwardAgent no
<night> #   ForwardX11 no
<night> #   ForwardX11Trusted yes
<night> #   RhostsRSAAuthentication no
<night> #   RSAAuthentication yes
<night> #   PasswordAuthentication yes
<night> #   HostbasedAuthentication no
<^k^> night:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<cfy> pityonline: lainme_ night 我的理解是，超过time,就发送信息。
<cfy> 所以这样不会断线
<FrankLv> putty中有个seconds between keepalives ssh没有么？
<cfy> 应该就是这个timeout
<cfy>  ServerAliveInterval
<pityonline> sshd_config 上倒有个 KeyRegenerationInterval 3600
<iGoogle> iPeipei: 佩朵
<cfy> http://www.kehlet.cx/articles/129.html
<cfy> pityonline: 不是sshd的问题应该
<night> ^k^ 设置 -q #ubuntu-cn night!*@* 模式这个是什么意思
<pityonline> cfy: 嗯
<cfy> 这是我以前解决的。应该没有问题。
<iGoogle> 换系统。 cfy
<night> 我被踢了？
<cfy> iGoogle: @_@
<cfy> iGoogle: 不要。。。我要断网了。。。
<gzjjrp> 大家好。CPU温度多少算正常阿
<cfy> night: 被禁止发言了一段时间。。。
<FrankLv> night: 你贴这些要pastbin
<pityonline> night: 你贴的行为太多，它让你 be quiet，过些许时间，它说不用 be quiet 了
<night> 哦，这样
<FrankLv> "cfy> | pityonline: 不是sshd的问题应该" 我也这么理解
<cfy> FrankLv: :),洗漱。睡觉
<pityonline> FrankLv: 嗯
<iGoogle> 洗干净可以蒸了吃的唐僧。
<pityonline> iGoogle: 你的ssh是用密码还是密钥？
<iGoogle> 密钥
<pityonline> iGoogle: 哦，俺是用的密码
<night> linux用起来挺爽
<gzjjrp> 我的CPU总是在70到90，昨天到了102。。。
<night> 可惜就是麻烦太多
<pityonline> night: ssh 自动断开也是好事，万一连接中有急事离开没来得及断开，被人动了就不好了
<iGoogle> pityonline: 怕别人来dir *? :D
<pityonline> gzjjrp: 这么厉害
<night> 我现在要调试程序，其中一个用来编码，其他几个窗口用来查看调试信息阿
<night> 我编码一段时间，他就挂了
<night> 我还要重进，难受阿
<pityonline> iGoogle: 反正不好
<iGoogle> night: htop
<iGoogle> pi
<pityonline> night: 嗯，你用个 htop 挂上它就不断了
<iGoogle> pityonline: 你没明白。我意思是说别人基本不知道动你的东西。
<night> thop是什么了
<pityonline> iGoogle: 就怕不懂而又好奇心强的，懂得一般不这么干了
<gzjjrp> pityonline: 是啊，搞得我心惊肉跳的
<pityonline> night: 一个 top 小程序，用来看内存，cpu 使用情况
<FrankLv> night: 使用screen哈
<iGoogle> 随便乱动嘛。正好测试系统。反正没root pityonline
<night> screen 会阿
<night> 我现在就是连上了远端的的色彩热嗯
<pityonline> gzjjrp: 用什么软件看的温度？
<night> 远端的screen，结果我这ssh挂了还是不反应
<iGoogle> night: 你很高级哦。screen都会，htop不知道。
<night> screen是公司管理远程服务器时候用的
<FrankLv> iGoogle: htop得后来装的么
<pityonline> iGoogle: 万一小孩子误打误撞碰错不该按的
<iGoogle> 那是。 lol
<iGoogle> pityonline: 额。有h片？
<pityonline> iGoogle: 我公司同事以前经常不摘电话线擦电话，结果结果锁掉长途
<gzjjrp> pityonline: CompTemp Monitor
<FrankLv> 刚订了ubuntu-zh的邮件列表
<pityonline> iGoogle: 没
<lainme_> pityonline: 走的时候可以ctrl+a+d，就不怕乱动了
<FrankLv> FreeNX真是个好东西，只有能ssh就能远程图形界面
<pityonline> lainme_: 呵呵
<happyaron> FrankLv: ssh -X 就行吧？
<FrankLv> happyaron: X forwarding 也不错 你提醒我了
<pityonline> gzjjrp: 我的cpu温度是用conky看的
<onshoestring> igoogle:晚上加班？
<pityonline> acpi -t 看的是哪里的温度？
<gzjjrp> pityonline: 我刚从WIN上迁过来，只会些简单的东西
<onshoestring> 我连简单的也不会
<pityonline> gzjjrp: acpi -t 好像就是看 cpu 温度
<gzjjrp> pityonline: 哦。我去安装试试
<happyaron> sensors
<pityonline> gzjjrp: 那应该是自带的命令
<pityonline> happyaron: sensors 是指哪？
<happyaron> pityonline: 直接输入这个命令啦。
<pityonline> happyaron: 原来如此
<happyaron> :)
<gzjjrp> 程序“acpi”尚未安装。 安装之后输入没有反应
<pityonline> gzjjrp: 那 sensors 命令呢？
<gzjjrp> pityonline: 那个更复杂吧
<pityonline> gzjjrp: 输入一下看看
<gzjjrp> pityonline: 出。。出来了
<gzjjrp> temp1:       +58.4°C  (high = +70.0°C, crit = +115.5°C)
<alvin_rxg> qq2008 协议停止了？
<onshoestring> 不低啊
<pityonline> gzjjrp: 这温度正常
<gzjjrp> pityonline: 我这不只开了个pidgin嘛
<pityonline> gzjjrp: cpu 温度可不只受一个 pidgin 影响
<pityonline> gzjjrp: 我见过有论坛上cpu才2度的，我觉得快结冰了，不像是真的，cpu运转时本来就热热乎乎的
<caleb-> 2度一般是软件出错了
<caleb-> 还有负数的…
<gzjjrp> pityonline: 我有的时候要开虚拟机，那个时候看温度超郁闷的
<pityonline> gzjjrp: 那当然了
<gzjjrp> temp1:       +93.5°C  (high = +70.0°C, crit = +115.5°C)
<pityonline> gzjjrp: 我靠
<pityonline> gzjjrp: 这cpu太神了
<pityonline> windows7 中有过这现象吗？
<onshoestring> 把特效改成无
<gzjjrp> pityonline: 这种温度最多可以维持多久？
<pityonline> gzjjrp: 可以牺牲你的电脑测试一下，哈哈
<alvin_rxg> temp1 确定是 cpu 温度？？？？
<gzjjrp> 我前两天把WIN7卸了，现在想不起来以前都是多少度
<gzjjrp> 那个应该是CPU温度没错
<gzjjrp> pityonline: 维持十来分钟不会有大事吧
<pityonline> gzjjrp: 这个俺真没试过
<gzjjrp> 那你们一般都是多少度阿
<onshoestring> 台式机 没特效 低于40
<pityonline> gzjjrp: 我这一般五六十
<onshoestring> 估计温度不对
<gzjjrp> 那我开的正常特效一般是60多
<onshoestring> 你装10.04.1试试
<gzjjrp> onshoestring:恩。 我去下载试试
 * alvin_rxg 10美分官方停止了 qq2008 协议...
<pityonline> 什么意思？
<alvin_rxg> http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/13193
<onshoestring> empathy有没有官网？像皮筋
<gzjjrp> GOOGLE第一个不是么？
<pityonline> alvin_rxg: 哦，没留意10美分，那现象早有吧
<pityonline> onshoestring: http://live.gnome.org/Empathy
<^k^> ⇪ title: Empathy - GNOME Live!
<onshoestring> 谢谢
<onshoestring> 我想在centos里装一个
<onshoestring> 好像皮筋更方便
<onshoestring> empathy还要编译
<onshoestring> ubuntu启动速度就是快 比centos
<NoIE> 我睡了，不过电脑不会关的。
<NoIE> 我在下载Windows7，
<NoIE> 用ie4linux竟然伺候不了北京银行。
<pityonline> NoIE: 晚安
<NoIE> 晚安。
<jack-wu-jn-sd> ls
<onshoestring> a
<onshoestring> :)
<onshoestring> chairman
<Guest27837> .
<onshoestring> 没人了？
<sitaback>  最近硬盘总是要启动两次才能进GRUB
<^k^>  06:07
#ubuntu-cn 2011-01-14
<xinen007> 早上好
<cfy_ipod> hi all
<^k^> cfy_ipod, 好  09:20 
<MeaCulpa> roylez: vimperator 都有了自己的fork：https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/pentadactyl/
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> 仿佛
<MeaCulpa> ff4里面这个比vimperator给力一些
<MeaCulpa> 主页都做得一样的style...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 也用 .vimperatorrc吗
<larry3> 有emacs的么?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: yes
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你可以试试看
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ok...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ff4 把statusbar做掉了，所以vimperator有时候会有问题，就看这两家哪个nightly build新
<roylez> MeaCulpa: OMGWTFMLGBD，昨天没订到票，今天试水电话订票，what a f*cking bloody world!
<MeaCulpa> 这东西用习惯了打开chromoium都不知道了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 机票还是火车
<roylez> 火车
<MeaCulpa> 机票我帮你问问，10%服务为
<MeaCulpa> s/为/费
<MeaCulpa> 欧洲火车我也做
<MeaCulpa> :P
<MeaCulpa> 要不要来个瑞士透明顶棚火车两日游...
<MeaCulpa> 你可以带自行车滑雪板狗上火车
<uPad> http://linux.ubuntu.org.cn/ 左边的发行版排名是真的？U 第一也
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux网站导航,Linux网址大全,Linux排名,Linux屏幕抓图
<iFvwm>  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
<iFvwm>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇  ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
<Kandu> iFvwm: perl5 裡面，繼承，多態，用起來方便不？
<Colin-shzsc> 盲文点字，不是所有人这里都可以显示出来的吧
<iFvwm> Kandu: 不知道。
<MaskRay> Kandu: oo 是后来添加的，所以看上去有点难看
<iFvwm> oo就是pm包那种吧。到处都是。
<NoIE> 刚刚用virtualbox4.0安装win7，一直显示错误：0xC0000225。
<iFvwm> ƃuᴉɥʇouʍouʞ
<NoIE> 我还以为是我的光盘有问题呢。
<NoIE> 连夜下载了一份新的win7，
<NoIE> 原来是IO ACPI没有开启，冤。
<iFvwm> win还要知道acpi开启？那90%的win用户，不是陷入水深火热了嘛？
<Kandu> 唔，我再去了解下
<aaron__> hi.
<aaron__> 早上好。。。
<^k^> aaron__, 好  10:32 
<aaron__> ^k^: 你每天都在？
<^k^> aaron__ , 是啊
<iFvwm> ⤐⤑⤔⤖⤗⤻⇶⇸→↣↦ iIlL10oO
<iFvwm> ⤐⤑⤔⤖⤗⤻⇶⇸→↣↦
<aaron__> ^k^:ＱＱ有什么好的解决方案吗？
<palomino|working> ...... , iFvwm
<palomino|working> 哪儿找来这么多古怪箭头的.. , iFvwm
<iFvwm> charmap多的是
<aaron__> ^k^:或者在ＵＢ上ＲＴＸ怎么用？
<jyf1987> 哪里找？
<iFvwm> ✤✺✽✿❆
<Colin-shzsc> uming字体里面还有麻将牌
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 你那个ssd的盘用来做啥？ 下AV的temp区么
<iFvwm> 本来就有
<iFvwm> palomino|working: 啥盘
<iFvwm> 贡献下
<palomino|working> 系统盘阿 , jyf1987
<palomino|working> 我用vbox跑rtx... , aaron__
<iFvwm> 高速sd?
<palomino|working> wine出来过，但是汉字有乱码。。 , aaron__
<aaron__> ＱＱ有什么好的解决方案吗？
<aaron__> 或者在ＵＢ上ＲＴＸ怎么用？
<palomino|working> qq么。。我webqq
<palomino|working> web2.qq.com
<iFvwm> aaron__: 去webqq
<iFvwm> palomino|working: 你个忽悠。骗新人用虚拟机
<aaron__> palomino|working:  我发现在webＱＱ2　版　总会掉信息，，，，
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 不是吧 系统盘
<aBiNg> iFvwm: 直接在论坛搜索 "论坛 加速“，居然没有那个 proxy 的结果..
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 系统就载进内存好了
<iFvwm> aBiNg: 估计是放黑房子了
<iFvwm> 搜索不到
<palomino|working> 他问rtx阿 , iFvwm
<aaron__> 谁是新人？
<jyf1987> aaron__: 我是
<palomino|working> 在ee面前人人都是
<iFvwm> 没吧。他是问qq
<aaron__> 哦，呵。
<iFvwm> 。
<palomino|working> <aaron__> ^k^:或者在ＵＢ上ＲＴＸ怎么用？ , iFvwm
<jyf1987> 我是新新人类
<iFvwm> 那是被你说了之后啊
<aBiNg> 水区不让检索么？ iFvwm
<iFvwm> 不当是水区，还有黑房子。 aBiNg
<palomino|working> 之前 , iFvwm
<aBiNg> 黑房子？ iFvwm
<iFvwm> 拉，之前。nnnd
<iFvwm> aBiNg: 是啊。
<aaron__> 在ＵＢ上如何搭全能　ＷＥＢ　ＳＥＲＶＥＲ
<aBiNg> 关人的？黑黑的？ iFvwm
<iFvwm> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=272559&start=60
<aaron__> ？
<iIlL10oO> iFvwm: 我现在是windows下面远程ssh ubuntu,显示不了你的字符.
<iFvwm> aaron__: 去看论坛的wiki。啥都有
<aBiNg> 访问那个慢哦，不看鸟。米国人民都生活于水深火热之中啊。这服务..XD
<iFvwm> iIlL10oO: 只是特殊的那几个吧。
<iFvwm> 米国现在不行。2等3等移民，都想回家了的。
<aBiNg> 开始工作 iFvwm
<iFvwm> 一个同学上次就回来了。小孩子都10岁了的。还回来
<aBiNg> ..
<iIlL10oO> iFvwm: 移得人多了,也就差不多了, 凡事都有个度.
<palomino|working> ........ , iFvwm
<iFvwm> iIlL10oO: 反正米国经济不好，首先是3等移民活不下去。
<iIlL10oO> http://www.eachnet.com/
<iFvwm> 2等的，比如破马。还在坚持。
<iFvwm> 啊。破马都会天津了啊。 lol
<iIlL10oO> 不是过年嘛,回家正常
<palomino|working> ....... , iFvwm
<palomino|working> 嘛叫回天津 , iFvwm
<iFvwm> hoho
<palomino|working> 一直没离开过 , iFvwm
<iFvwm> . 别说啊。我是说给kk听的
<palomino|working> ............
 * GodKiller  卡
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 你用那个ssd的放系统 现在有啥明显的提速么
<iIlL10oO> http://www.eachnet.com/ 国外买东西运费贵不?
<palomino|working> 有阿 , jyf1987
<palomino|working> 明显快了 , jyf1987
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 什么方面？
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 能快多少？
<palomino|working> 启动系统，启动程序什么的 , jyf1987
<iFvwm> 高速sd卡，能不快嘛
<palomino|working> 这如何形容。。。
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 那都是冷启动吧
<palomino|working> 是 , jyf1987
<iFvwm> 这也问
<palomino|working> 装win7时间都短了一些 , jyf1987
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 那有p用
<palomino|working> ? , jyf1987
<jyf1987> 冷启动又不是经常的操作
<iFvwm> 这家伙又开始挑刺了
<palomino|working> 你觉得没用就没用吧
<jyf1987> 我每天就基本四个应用软件而已
<palomino|working> 你以后别用就是
<iFvwm> 无厘头的
<tcpct> 坛子有点抽风？
<jyf1987> vim vimperator pidgin python
<jyf1987> 我以为有其他方面的助力呢
<palomino|working> 当然有了
<iFvwm> tcpct: 中国堵截信息，美国开始黑windows了。你说抽风不。要打仗了。
<palomino|working> 黑windows?
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 你听谁扯的？
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 你不是说就冷启动么
<Big_bear> 黑什么windows?
<iIlL10oO> 虾
<tcpct> 都用WIN才好
<palomino|working> 我说'就'了么
<palomino|working> 我说别的没改善了么
<iIlL10oO> 听大虾的
<iFvwm> 嗯。开启win后门。黑机器了
<tcpct> 我一直希望在地下发展
<palomino|working> -_- , iFvwm
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 那你就说下别的呢
<palomino|working> 你用这些我都不用 , jyf1987
<iFvwm> palomino|working: 有一个好处哦。就是sd卡的寿命。导致机器更新加速
<palomino|working> 本来也得经常更新阿 , iFvwm
<iFvwm> 那不同的嘛。硬盘多少年哦
<jyf1987> 那是archer
<tcpct> 能上坛子么？
<palomino|working> 回头看3年前的硬盘，速度慢的不得了
<iFvwm> 不是吧
<iFvwm> 我有40M的硬盘。下次拿来测试下。看变慢了没
<palomino|working> 不会变慢，但是跟新的比慢死了
<iFvwm> 估计是。
<jyf1987> 额 40m
<jyf1987> 有多大？
<iFvwm> 应该上面还有moph的美女。
<palomino|working> 40M,自然是40M大...
<jyf1987> 车轮那么大么
<iFvwm> 旋转的那种
<jyf1987> 我说硬件
<iFvwm> 还有imge97
<palomino|working> 可能是5寸的
<tcpct> 嘿   现在能上坛子么
<palomino|working> 20年前用的10M硬盘就是5寸的
<iFvwm> 看图利器
<tcpct> 坛子 502 Bad Gateway
<jyf1987> 坛子为何不搞个socket server
<jyf1987> 直接推送好了
<iFvwm> 那cdn就是啊
<iFvwm> 回帖卡死。 tcpct 你休息下吧。目前就这样
<tcpct> 没关系我很长时间没泡IRC
<tcpct> 了
<iFvwm> 㵘淼沝 燚焱炏火
<jyf1987> 中间一个淼字认识
<iFvwm> 4个水的，你认识？
<iFvwm> 3个的是，鸟。
<void1> 三个水的是 miao3
<Nghia> ni hao
<void1> bs ee
<tcpct> 哈哈
<iFvwm> nnnd 我一直都鸟鸟的
<iFvwm> 读
<iFvwm> 你北方人？
<iFvwm> 破马是北方的啊。
<tcpct> 你在整理生僻字？
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 额 你连淼都不认识阿
<iFvwm> 𠀾
<iFvwm> 认识啊。只是跟你一样，使用得少。 lol
<tcpct> 瞄！
<jyf1987> 我用得并不少 我有个朋友就叫这个名字 常常要打
<iFvwm> 射你们 ⤐⤑⤔
<iFvwm> 名字去这样的。。。
<roylez> iFvwm: .
<palomino|working> ee别乱射！
<iFvwm> 父母没文化。翻字典选的名字
<iFvwm> ⇶ palomino|working
<palomino|working> -_-
<jyf1987> 你自己名字肯定没啥文化
<iFvwm> ⤗ roylez
<roylez> iFvwm: ...
<iFvwm> ↣↦ jyf1987
<roylez> iFvwm: 嘛烂字符
<iFvwm> 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀪
<^k^> iFvwm:say 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀪 in 方法名 upcase 未找到 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<palomino|working> ..... , iFvwm
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 我射你一脸
<palomino|working> 这都有阿  , iFvwm
<iFvwm> ✗✘ jyf1987
<tcpct> 一般名字里面是 姓+思+X 那些人都不是什么善碴 也不够聪明
<palomino|working> 即使叫'思春'也不行么? , tcpct
<iFvwm> tcpct: 那是土点的名字而已
<tcpct> 思春是丑女吧？
<jyf1987> 不聪明怎么作恶？
<iFvwm> jyf -> 蒋忆凡 这名字不错吧。女人名。
 * roylez  ( ︶︿︶)_凸 iFvwm
<xinen007> 论坛是不是挂了啊
<xinen007> 上不去了啊
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 那得等我入赘蒋性女子家里以后 生个儿子用这个名
<tcpct> 还是 吴自有 这名好
<iFvwm> 别认真。我是给他们说的。
<jyf1987> 我可是认真的
<iFvwm> 我知道你性践的。
<tcpct> 还有 何川峰
<jyf1987> 以后小孩认你做干爹或者教父 奶粉钱你出
<jyf1987> rtmeme: RT @amoiist RT @liunians: 网易新闻点击率为487171的新闻《塔吉克斯坦退还中国约1000平方公里领土》已消失 http://news.163.com/special/0001jt/error_news.html
<iFvwm> 𡘙𠓗
<xinen007> 论坛访问不了啊
<xinen007> 错误 101 (net::ERR_CONNECTION_RESET)：未知错误。
 * edison0354 一会儿考流体力学
<RavenChan> edison0354, Orz
<RavenChan> edison0354, 考完数分。。。
<iFvwm> 󰀍
<tcpct> 有个很棒的名字 可是人不咋地  我认识个人叫 王经纬 就是个子太高了 没有经天纬地之才
<iFvwm> aBiNg: 你是不是也考过流体力学
<iFvwm> tcpct: 叫欧阳的多，带一个伟的也多。
<edison0354> 悲剧啊！
<tcpct> 欧阳还行吧
<jyf1987> 流体力学是搞毛的？
<iFvwm> 结果有一个家伙，18岁改名了，叫欧阳进程。
<jyf1987> 我是说具体的应用
<iFvwm> 不是进城
<palomino|working> ...... , iFvwm
<palomino|working> 他弟弟叫欧阳线程? , iFvwm
<jyf1987> 欧阳杀毒？
<jyf1987> 欧阳内核？
<iFvwm> 避免了伟。
<iFvwm> 18岁，知道不能什么都伟了。
<iFvwm> lol
<jyf1987> 看来我要改名叫 江云存
<tcpct> 叫 欧阳正红 吧 最美还是夕阳红
<edison0354> jyf1987, 不知道
<iFvwm> palomino|working: 别人不懂计算机的。别乱说
<jyf1987> edison0354: 额 那你学他做啥 一般的专业不用学这个吧
<iFvwm> edison0354: 养鱼专业的吧。学这个。
<edison0354> jyf1987, 你跟教务说去吧。。。
<jervis> 这里有朋友在用kmess吗？我这两天莫名其妙登不上了，而且只有是hotmail的账号，一登上就被踢下线
<edison0354> iFvwm, 囧
<jyf1987>     河南禹州一农民为了逃避过路费，拿着两套假军车牌照营运，8个月里免费通行高速路2361次，偷逃过路费368万余元。拉沙挣了20多万元。事发后法院以诈骗罪判处其无期徒刑。(1月11日《大河报》)
<iFvwm> 带k带mess的。都不是好软件。 jervis
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 那 斗篷那个怎么说
<jervis> so, 我要用那个来登录msn
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 旧新闻，别发了吧
<iFvwm> 斗篷的啥？
<iFvwm> jervis: msn登录的，多的是
<iFvwm> 斗篷放假了？
<jervis> 我不是kde控，但是别的真的没几个看得上的眼的，aMSN, pidgin, 什么都不如kmess
<jervis> emesse勉强凑合
<iFvwm> 啥要求
<iFvwm> 发表情什么的？
<jervis> 界面美观，能传文件
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 斗篷也有个mess阿
<jervis> pidgin那种大杂烩我不需要，我只要msn就可以
<iFvwm> msn传文件。历来绰的
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 额。不知道这
<jyf1987> jervis: 那你找kde user吧 反正我们不用 没办法帮你
<jyf1987> iFvwm: gmchess你不知道？
<iFvwm> 。这不是mess啊
<jyf1987> 有m也有ess麻
<iFvwm> 你诋毁斗篷啊
<jyf1987> m.*?ess
<jervis> 呵呵，请问mess的为什么不好阿？谢谢
<iFvwm> 你等吧。多年，你会被✗✘的。
<jyf1987> jervis: 因为名字本身就不吉利了
<iFvwm> jervis: 自己去搜索
<tcpct> ✗✘这符号哪找的？我想来俩玩玩
<iFvwm> 记得还有krash.
<iFvwm> 都什么人。。。取名的。nnnd
<iFvwm> tcpct: 自己去charmap找
<iFvwm> gnome-character-map
<tcpct> yes!
<iFvwm> 🀪ා
<^k^> iFvwm:say ЁЯАкр╖П in IBM866 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<iFvwm> iIlL10oO: 你的bot疯子了
<guojing-cn> 好闲啊今天
<wzssyqa> 论坛被reset了。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<guojing-cn> 很正常啊 今天gfw发疯了
<guojing-cn> gmail也要翻墙 加个附件就挂了。。
<wzssyqa> guojing-cn: 又发疯了？
<iFvwm> http://auto.163.com/photoview/2HTJ0008/135585.html#p=6Q24MF0E2HTJ0008
<guojing-cn> wzssyqa:  发疯很正常。
<wzssyqa> iFvwm: 很像棺材
<guojing-cn> 确实很像棺材。。
<iFvwm> 只能说，谁用谁傻
<tcpct> 破车一点也不美
<aBiNg> 以为是学校网络问题，原来都这样 @_@
<guojing-cn> 今天网络确实很怪 很多网站都打不开
<iFvwm> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=313909
<tcpct> 不错我昨天有的网站打的开
<tcpct> 唉 千万投入只为墙 让咱三尺又何妨 万里长城一直在 哪里去了当年的秦始皇
<tonghuix> 百年革命终枉费  文在天堂忿闷多  先人只为结专制  怎奈专权日日深
<tcpct> ！
 * jyf1987 百年孤独
 * tonghuix 千年老妖
<iGirl> 论坛挂了?
<lubcat> 论坛上不去了？
<lubcat> 呵呵
<tcpct> 万千变化 挂掉论坛
<tonghuix> 被reset了
<iGirl> 过年挂一挂纪念去年的搬迁吗:-D
<tonghuix> 有可能是墙的功劳，也可能是服务器的问题
<tonghuix> 不过墙的功劳最大
<iGirl> 墙外可以上吗?
<tonghuix> 试试吧
<iGirl> 那个翻墙试试啊
<Colin-shzsc> 我这里上海的联通可以上就是比较慢，偶尔会出一个空白页
<tcpct> 翻墙可以
<lubcat> 伟岸的 墙。
<tonghuix> 貌似墙打算把所有的外国网站都屏蔽掉
<tonghuix> 以后就是CHINA-LAN了
<iGirl> 赞美伟大的墙
<Colin-shzsc> 倒是我这里联通现在变得很正常了，居然也不卡了？！
<guojing-cn> 今天的墙在debug。。
<iGirl> 我的可以上了
<lubcat> 呃。。
<tonghuix> 咱们给墙制造点bug吧
<iGirl> 可能...google也不行的,害我今早上baidu
<lubcat> 不知道baidu和soso哪个更有力些。
<tonghuix> google不行坚决不用百毒
<lubcat> XD
<tonghuix> 换用bing或者yahoo都比百毒强
<tonghuix> 百毒的结果第一页基本可以跳过
<lubcat> bing的结果也很意外啊
<iGirl> bing是不行的,yahoo没有试过
<tcpct> AOL？
<tonghuix> bing相对还好，至少某些结果还在医疗范围内
<tcpct> 用AOL
<lubcat> 断网了。要
<lubcat> 额。问下如何dhcp上网啊。
<iGirl> bing找不到我要的啊
<jyf1987> dhclient by sudo
<iGirl> yahoo完全英文,晕死
<Colin-shzsc> 墙确实在调试，我这里竟然可以打开一个残废的youtube网页——因为只有文字
<tonghuix> 我这里不能用aol，被屏蔽le
<helllo> 英语可以练嘛
<iGirl> 练...
<tonghuix> 不懂英语你也没必要翻墙了
<Colin-shzsc> 也滑稽，上一次google短时上不去也是没有影响到联通
<Kandu> jyf1987: .altmacro 偽指令怎麼用的？
<iFvwm> (shExpMatch(host, "*sixxs.org")) ||
<iFvwm> (shExpMatch(host, "*sixxs.net")) ||
<iFvwm> (shExpMatch(host, "*sex*")) ||
<iFvwm> 大家看thu.pac里面的内容
<jyf1987> Kandu: 我又不搞x86
<Kandu> jyf1987: 不是 x86 偽指令
<Kandu> jyf1987: 這個是 as 裡面平台無關的
<iIlL10oO> http://rubygems.org/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&query=serieal
<^k^> ⇪ title: search | RubyGems.org | your community gem host
<helllo> 对啊，你翻墙干嘛
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<Kandu> jyf1987: 我把原來用 nasm 寫的啟動代碼用 as 重寫了，正在學 as 了。以後我們可以一起討論討論 :)
<xxc> 大家有没有遇到pidgin关不掉窗口的问题
<xxc> ?
<tcpct> 没有
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ?? 刚才去了建行，没人理会我，要1点再去
<Kandu> jyf1987: 唔，我知道怎麼用了，就是 使能 其他的幾個擴展偽指令
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.gagmode.com/attachments/163862_193028780714419_136198153064149_813302_2194821_n-460x258.jpg
<jyf1987> Kandu: 额 可是我只是用mips asm阿
<Kandu> jyf1987: 唔，你也用 gas 的吧
<jyf1987> Kandu: 你这些都是具体工具的宏而已阿
<jyf1987> Kandu: 我看的是 mips asm的书  目前用他的模拟器玩而已
<Kandu> jyf1987: 唔。你用 mips 出的自家 asm 編譯器？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/cMOk3.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/Ja8uE.gif
<jyf1987> Kandu: 不是 你学mips asm的书  基本都会推荐你用 spim这个模拟器 这个是直接载入汇编源码执行的 所以用不到as这类玩意
<Kandu> jyf1987: 唔，這樣啊
<jyf1987> Kandu: 我还没有到开发真机程序的阶段 不像你这个大佬 不过我还是挺喜欢at&t 风格语法的 如果你想往这个方面发展的话
<Colin-shzsc> 额，说着说着我的iGoogle就出问题了……
<Kandu> jyf1987: 哦，我不是很喜歡 at&t。不過你不做 x86 asm 的，at&t/intel 和你沒關係了
<jyf1987> Kandu: 那只是语法风格阿
<jyf1987> Kandu: 你一个as工具也要有语法风格支持麻
<Kandu> jyf1987: 唔，只是 as 裡面 x86/x64 dependent 的一個選項
<Kandu> jyf1987: 其他平臺都是統一的 :)
<jyf1987> Kandu: 统一用什么风格？？
<Kandu> jyf1987: 模擬原有編譯器
<Kandu> jyf1987: 原有咋樣，模擬成咋樣
<jyf1987> Kandu: 好像都是 at & t阿 我试过mips平台上的as的
<jyf1987> Kandu: 胡扯 我用过as写过hello world在nanonote上的
<ZhangNing> 大家好
<Kandu> jyf1987: 我去看看 mips 的手冊
<^k^> ZhangNing, 好  12:37 
<jyf1987> Kandu: 我去找个例子给你看
<ZhangNing> 我想问问怎么才能将Ubuntu下的网络共享给touch使用阿
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 雄性哺乳动物把睾丸放在体外，为的是让精子在低于体温的环境生长，可是...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 造物主居然没有想出更好的方法...
<ZhangNing> 前几天弄好了，今天又不行了
<calebot> ubuntu 有没打算把 im-switch 换成 im-config?
<calebot> Debian Squeeze 默认把 im-switch 换成 im-config 了
<ZhangNing> 蛋疼啊，好了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://imgur.com/H0XW4.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这个是为了国王可以简单的制造阉人吧
<pityonline> bored
<roylez> pityonline: http://imgur.com/jLUfG.jpg
<roylez> pityonline: 去实践
<pityonline> eog http://imgur.com/jLUfG.jpg
<pityonline> sorry
<pityonline> roylez: 那不是 bored 是 boring 了……
<Kandu> jyf1987: 蛋疼，下載個手冊還得註冊
<onshoestring> 下载什么手册？
<happyaron> 开什么玩笑，fcitx的buildlog也能被reset
<iIlL10oO> 把蛋放在内裤里是错误的做法
<calebot> happyaron: ubuntu 有没打算把 im-switch 换成 im-config?
<happyaron> calebot: 似乎11.04已经换了。
<yukun> clear
<bw39dCN> 今天论坛又上不去了？
<Colin-shzsc> forum.ubuntu.org.cn ？   联通表示没有问题
<pityonline> bw39dCN: 可以，只是url后多了sid
<bw39dCN> 我登不上去
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 咱国的神兽　　http://imgur.com/EHOH8.jpg
<pityonline> happyaron: 忙吗？如果想给mplayer打补丁，就要下载mplayer源码重新编译是吗？
<Colin-shzsc> 登录也试了下，论坛可以上，难道又和上次google那样只影响电信？
<freeflying> calebot: 好像必须要换了
<ssfdust> 请问编译软件执行make时,出现warning,但程序完成make,会对程序造成影响吗
<calebot> freeflying: 貌似可选，不过 end user 大概都要用 im-config 了
<calebot> ssfdust: 不一定，一般 warning 均可略过
<happyaron> pityonline: 对的。
<pityonline> freeflying: im-config 与 im-switch 有啥区别？
<pityonline> happyaron: thx :)
<freeflying> pityonline: im-config更 neat 了 :)
<happyaron> freeflying: unstable上的RC bug也要立刻修吗？kfreebsd上的ftbfs
<ssfdust> calebot:谢谢,那么成功安转能否说明就没有问题呢?
 * calebot 觉得 im-config 应该用 whiptail 而不是 dialog
<pityonline> freeflying: 我都忘 neat 是啥意思了，好像课本里有句 neat and clean
<calebot> happyaron: 不在 squeeze 就不用管
<roylez> iFvwm: http://imgur.com/LPpvH.jpg
<happyaron> calebot: OK
<calebot> kfreebsd 只是 technical preview
<calebot> 不少软件在 kfreebsd 还不能用
<happyaron> calebot: squeeze正式支持它了
<calebot> happyaron: 官方列为 technical preview 了
<happyaron> oh
<roylez> happyaron: http://imgur.com/ZjrAj.jpg
<calebot> happyaron: 目前只建议用于 server
<iFvwm> roylez: 这谁
<happyaron> calebot: 但是ftbfs一样是serious severity
<roylez> iFvwm: 韩国人吧
<calebot> ssfdust: 一般编译成功就能用，但不保证没问题
<happyaron> roylez: ...
<calebot> happyaron: 除非你想推进 squeeze
<happyaron> calebot: 有个日本人在推着我修。
<Kandu> jyf1987: 怎麼樣？官方的語法是不是和 as 的一樣？
<calebot> happyaron: 要去 debian-release 取得许可
<iFvwm> roylez: 朝鲜的吧
<happyaron> calebot: Osamu Aoki
<roylez> iFvwm: 多威猛
<happyaron> calebot: 不可能进squeeze了
<Kandu> jyf1987: 應該說： as 的語法是不是和官方的一樣？
<happyaron> calebot: squeeze里没fcitx
<roylez> happyaron: 是男人就要学 multitasking
<calebot> happyaron: 既然有 sponosr 那就修吧 XD
<happyaron> roylez: 呃
<calebot> happyaron: osamu 应该愿意 upload
<happyaron> calebot: 他不是sponsor，而且fcitx我有DMUA
<ssfdust> calebot:谢谢了.
<calebot> happyaron: squeeze 不会有 fcitx 了？
<happyaron> calebot: 不会有了
<calebot> happyaron: 如果不好修可以先用 arch: linux-any
<calebot> 不过 freebsd 用 fcitx 应该没问题啊？
<happyaron> calebot: 我patch了编译系统，kfreebsd上已经过了
<happyaron> calebot: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=609776
<iFvwm> roylez: 训练你的子民吧。
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<calebot> happyaron: 确定不进 squeeze 那在 sid 修就无所谓啦
<freeflying> calebot: im-config应该搞个正经的前端， gtk or qt
<calebot> 对啊，我讨厌 dialog / zenity
<happyaron> calebot: 3.6.3的码表有版权问题，上游发3.6.4的时候却改了很多东西。
<calebot> 好歹换成 whiptail
<Kandu> jyf1987: 我不懂 mips asm ，只能讓你幫忙看看了
<happyaron> calebot: 然后release team就说了，I have said, no
<calebot> freeflying: 而且目前没 qt 前端
<calebot> happyaron: 没办法，freeze 的规矩
<happyaron> 嗯。
<happyaron> 吃饭，回头聊。
<freeflying> iFvwm: 用你的perl-gtk帮他的zenity脚本改了
<iFvwm> perl也不正规的。不能打包。
<calebot> iFvwm: ubuntu / debian 很多 perl 包
<iFvwm> 找 lerosua. 斗篷，不过他很懒的。
<calebot> 不过易和 cpan 搞乱 XD
<freeflying> calebot: 其实说到底，gnome缺少一个能设定语言和相关设定的工具
<iFvwm> calebot: 那打包，我不知道怎么打的。
<calebot> freeflying: 不能 gnome-only 呀
<iFvwm> 巨多的lib.*perl
<calebot> iFvwm: 你负责写，打包交给别人
<freeflying> calebot: kde里有类似的，所以有im-config就足够了
<iFvwm> 哪里有im-config的样子
<freeflying> iFvwm: 你安装个啊
<iFvwm> 我都没见过
<iFvwm> 没这包啊
<freeflying> iFvwm: 很简单的
<iFvwm> 源没有这包
<iFvwm> 就是实现im-switch的吧。那倒是简单
<iFvwm> 调用一次im-switch -s -z 。另外加上 ~/.xinput.d下的那ln。 切换启动 scim fcitx ibus。是这样？ freeflying
<freeflying> imdiot:  https://alioth.debian.org/anonscm/git/collab-maint/im-config.git
<freeflying> imdiot: sorry, sent in error
<freeflying> iFvwm:  https://alioth.debian.org/anonscm/git/collab-maint/im-config.git
<freeflying> iFvwm: 现在用 ~/.xinputrc
<freeflying> iFvwm: cat .xinputrc
<freeflying> # im-config(8) generated on Sat, 08 Jan 2011 10:58:26 +0800
<freeflying> run_im ibus
<freeflying> # im-config signiture: a0e6bbb8b785205b8c1e4983b116a667
<iFvwm> 不是吧。gnome选择语言的那界面，修改的是.xinput.d的啊
<freeflying> iFvwm: 以后就不是了
<iFvwm> clone了git。我想看下，
<iFvwm> 还带console的。。
<calebot> 哦，好像沒有 qt4 的 zenity-like app?
<happyaron> iFvwm: 你写完了别人打包就好。
<calebot> qt3 倒是有
<iFvwm> 完全照他这写？他那转来转去的。我都不知道dsc是干嘛的。
<MeaCulpa> 各位瞧这个: http://www.preparetoascend.com/
<calebot> iFvwm: 功能一样就好啦
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: what is that
<iFvwm> 看完了，似乎简单。只是很多操作没懂。还不如直接提要求，直接写
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: comic
<iFvwm> dsc是干嘛的。
<freeflying> iFvwm: 描述文件
<iIlL10oO> http://feilong.me/2011/01/pep-3333-accepted
<^k^> ⇪ title: Python重大利好消息PEP 3333 Accepted | 飞龙博客
<jyf1987> 这个飞龙博客的主人那天还在抱怨 python-cn邮件租不让他进
<iFvwm> 他这里面，要多次在当前进程执行data下的dsc。环境变量设置。如果用perl调用，那进程不是当前的了。
<iFvwm> . xxx 这样的执行。变量都在当前进程里面
<iIlL10oO> 我在等 perl6
<iFvwm> 要全套保留data下的dsc。那就麻烦了。
<happyaron> iFvwm: 你把功能克隆了就好，文件格式自己定，:)
<iFvwm> 那作成ini/rc文件?
<happyaron> iFvwm: 问找你提要求的人。
<iFvwm> 还是提要求好些。这跟他的思维转。转蛮多的。晕。多次嵌套脚本而已。主要是嵌套dsc，基本就是改环境变量。
<iFvwm> 他这data的机制。基本就适合bash来搞。 nnnd
<void1> lenny 只有 5张dvd, squeeze竟然要8张
<happyaron> ...
<calebot> void1: 很少人用到后面的 dvd
<void1> 没有网络的环境中，备一套会很方便
<calebot> void1: 后面的 popcon 低到几乎没人用
<void1> 没网络，要是不被齐，万一要用就很麻烦
<void1> 以前没网络的年代，windows都要被几张常用的工具盘呢
<jyf1987> win默认没有开发工具 没网络的时候有点小郁闷
<Kandu> jyf1987: 你比較了沒？
<iIlL10oO> void1: 以后是一张蓝光
<iIlL10oO> 4M 宽带真爽
<jyf1987> Kandu: 比较啥
<jyf1987> iIlL10oO: 额 1G更爽
<Kandu> jyf1987: as 代碼是不是和 mips 官方指令說明一樣
<Kandu> jyf1987: as 寫 mips 匯編的時候
<jyf1987> Kandu: 我没用到as扩展的东西
<jyf1987> Kandu: 你知道 我是不喜欢宏的
<iIlL10oO> jyf1987: 人口多,光纤少
<jyf1987> iIlL10oO: 呵呵
<jyf1987> shit nm都删除了 还阴魂不散 老改我的 resolv.conf
<calebot> jyf1987: daemon 没关掉？
<calebot> jyf1987: 删除包不会删服务
<Kandu> jyf1987: 發現 ubisoft 的遊戲太便宜了
<jyf1987> calebot: nm的已经干掉了 但是nm是靠起 dhclient来搞我的网卡的 结果那个没有关 我也不想关  所以
<Kandu> jyf1987: 剛買了個 farcry2 :D
<jyf1987> Kandu: ubisoft这个有前途 他现在的引擎都是通用的了 估计下一个五年有不少通用平台的游戏
<jyf1987> Kandu: 多少钞票？ 关键还要有便宜的游戏外设阿 以后游戏外设是肯定要的
<Kandu> jyf1987: 10ï¿¥
<jyf1987> Kandu: 在中国卖的？？
<xiangtong> 各位好，
<Kandu> jyf1987: ubisoft.com.cn 上買的數字版
<jyf1987> Kandu: 搞个链接我看看 这算是个新动向
<Kandu> jyf1987: 數字版的幾乎全是 10￥ 就夠了
<xiangtong> 哪位使用过在终端打印命令吗。
<jyf1987> Kandu: 你确定真的是ubi的官方么
<Kandu> jyf1987: http://shop.ubisoft.com.cn/  這裡買
<Kandu> jyf1987: 這是 ubisoft 中文官網
<xiangtong> 我用 ls | lpr 是乱码，
<xiangtong> 不知哪位能帮我一下。谢谢。
<jyf1987> Kandu: 我怕钓鱼阿 你要问下官方确认下 另外这个作为一个cn域名居然没有备案 google都有备案呢
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ... 大洋那边的网速超快
<jyf1987> Kandu: 不过我看了下 那几个都是过时的了阿
<calebot> xiangtong: 要加参数的
<Kandu> jyf1987: 進 ubi 官網，選 china 就到那裡了。  遊戲都是比較早的，不過  farcry2 還算新了
<jyf1987> Kandu: 那就行
<jyf1987> Kandu: ubi最近出了那个引擎 正在大力推广呢 你要不要去研究下？做个通用游戏玩玩
<Kandu> jyf1987: 你去研究吧
<Kandu> jyf1987: 做個遊戲給我們玩玩 :()
<Kandu> jyf1987: 唔，戴了手套，兩個鍵一起按了  :)
<xiangtong> 打印乱码。
<xiangtong> 有高手吗。
<xiangtong> 求助哦。
<jyf1987> Kandu: 你家里还要带手套？
<Kandu> jyf1987: 這些天每天都弄到很晚，我們這裡很冷，手長凍瘡了
<jyf1987> Kandu: 额 你那算什么  我刚看到个新闻说 日本一些3000米海拔的地区 从11月下雪到4月  积雪居然20米 额
<calebot> jyf1987: 还把百余艘渔船压沉了
<iIlL10oO> jyf1987: 去那边冬眠不错
<jyf1987> calebot: 不是吧？
<guojing-cn> 用人用郭bitlbee服务么
<jyf1987> 用过不超过1小时
<guojing-cn> 是么。。。
<guojing-cn> 好吧 我还在想怎么用bitlbee群聊
<jyf1987> 这里不就可以
<guojing-cn> 我用bitlbee上im的
<guojing-cn> 还是习惯用irc聊天
<MaskRay> 求 freebsd 下 gtalk 配置方法
<guojing-cn> 那有人知道怎么在irc频道里给多人发信息？
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 你用什么工具
<void1> 在这里说话就是给多人发消息
<MaskRay> jyf1987: bitlbee
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 额 怎么你也是
<guojing-cn> bitlbee可以配gtalk啊
<guojing-cn> account add jabber xxx xxx
<guojing-cn> account on
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 为神马不用pidgin呢
<MaskRay> jyf1987: irc 用起来舒服，所以 gtalk 也用
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 那不如 freetalk用起来舒服
<guojing-cn> 嗯 我也是这个原因 ：）
<MaskRay> guojing-cn: 我是这样配的，但 freebsd 上就出问题了
<guojing-cn> 用bitlbee 可以用emacs
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 我是 emacs erc 用户
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 何况 xmpp是支持大段文本的 跟irc有点不匹配呢
<guojing-cn> 只是一个服务 什么都可以访问的
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 额 好吧
<guojing-cn> MaskRay:  呃 那我就没办法了 我是mac user。。
<jyf1987> emacs user 和 mac user 都有mac
<MaskRay> jyf1987: irc 也能大量贴的
<guojing-cn> 我也是用emacs ：） 而且写点小东西可以自动登录
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 会flood
<guojing-cn> MaskRay:  我有时候gtalk也登不上
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 和别人聊的时候不要紧啊
<guojing-cn> MaskRay:  不过过一段时间就ok了 估计是google认证的问题
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 那别人发个长段的过来 会一次性发好多么 画画哗那样
<guojing-cn> MaskRay:  有一段时间还因为这个google让我重设几次密码。。可能是连接和断开次数太多了。。
<MaskRay> guojing-cn: 相同的配置，我两台 gentoo 都可以，但 freebsd 的就是连不上服务器
<guojing-cn> MaskRay:  那还真不知道了。。诡异啊。。
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 其实你应该用基于xmpp的那种转发 可以转msn 可以转irc这样
<guojing-cn> MaskRay:  你知道怎么用bitlbee 和多人发信息么
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 用 emacs rectangle 命令就能方便地把长段整理好了
<MaskRay> guojing-cn: 不知道
<guojing-cn> MaskRay:  好吧，找了半天还真没这个功能
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 不要试图给我推销emacs 我是vimer
<guojing-cn> 主要是我用irc发推 发几个帐户很不方便
<guojing-cn> jyf1987:  我也是vimer
<guojing-cn> 我都用 呵呵。。看情况。
<jyf1987> 我是火星er
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 我一直在等待 emacs 变成这样：http://www.emacswiki.org/pics/static/EmacsXembedScreenshot.png。到时候直接 xinit emacs 了
<^k^> ⇪ title: 404 Not Found . IN gettitle
<iFvwm> guojing-cn: 去 oftc.net的 #bitlbee 问
<guojing-cn> http://www.emacswiki.org/pics/static/EmacsXembedScreenshot.png
<iFvwm> 通常是group invite 什么的。
<calebot> MaskRay: 现在不行么？
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 额 这个不算啥吧
<guojing-cn> emacs 对于buffer还是有点不太习惯 vi倒是经常用 工作中必须的 emacs生活中用的多
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 我觉得 emacs应该作成 initrd启动那种
<MaskRay> calebot: 这是有人从 23.1 fork 出来的，不是官方的
<iFvwm> .xinitrc写一句exec emacs?
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 自带各类库和图形库 作为一个initrd的直接启动 这样才是符合哲学的哈
<guojing-cn> 我现在连不上oftc
<iFvwm> 这也连不上？
<jyf1987> grub里写个kernel /vmlinuz vga=0x318 initrd /emacs
<guojing-cn> 嗯 我现在连不上
<jyf1987> 这多牛阿
<iFvwm> 156个人在。 guojing-cn 再试试
<jyf1987> 进去emacs system以后再起个 vim 额
<guojing-cn> iFvwm:  端口是默认的么
<guojing-cn> 6667？
<iFvwm> 应该是。我没动过
<guojing-cn> 至少我现在连不上。。
<guojing-cn> 晕了
<iFvwm> 是6667
<jyf1987> iFvwm: fuck
<guojing-cn> 不行
<calebot> 被墙了？
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 你干嘛。
<guojing-cn> 不知道 算了。。
<iFvwm> lerosua: 居然看到deng了。
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 你看不到？
<jyf1987> lerosua: 你还没清醒？
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 為什麼要起个 vim。。。你这是在鄙视 emacs 的编辑能力啊
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 说啥。疯疯颠颠的。
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 那到不是 是为了说明emacs system的普及程度  连我们vimer都加入了
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 你懂什么
<lerosua> jyf1987: 一直在沉睡，从来未醒过
<iFvwm> jyf1987: nnnd 你啥思维又短路了？
<jyf1987> lerosua: 不要刻意在粉丝面前装逼 要给大家展现真实的你
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 我啥时候短路了 我不是还好好的么
<iFvwm> 你经常思维混乱的啊
<iFvwm> 没逻辑的
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 你才没逻辑呢 你们全家都没逻辑 包括你的窄窄
<iFvwm> 可惜wind不在。要不可以围观了。
<jyf1987> 额 他不是在么
<lerosua> jyf1987: 我没粉丝，不要捧杀我
<tenzu> 围观斗嘴
<jyf1987> lerosua: 额 怎么会 疼疼不是你粉丝么
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 咋你每天都有几次错乱的时候。
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 好过你每个月都有呢
<lerosua> jyf1987: 当然不是。大家都是独立自主的人，粉啥哩
<iFvwm> 这逻辑。又值得围观了
<jyf1987> lerosua: 额 不能这么说 确实用户阿 还有哈皮
<iFvwm> lerosua: wind呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ ....請求更新gmlive
<lerosua> jyf1987: 哈皮就更不是了，要说粉，应该是我粉他。
<jyf1987> lerosua: 互相粉被
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: 你还真念念不忘啊...
<jyf1987> lerosua: 粉这个动作并不互斥
<jyf1987> lerosua: 你看 又有粉丝猫出来了
<calebot> 粉这个动作并不互斥
<tenzu> 我是你们的粉
<jyf1987> 大家粉才是真的粉 龙口粉丝
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 那個 sopcast 的顯示列表&下載列表應該更新下，還
<iFvwm> happyaron: 有人在拉你当墙壁了。出来下
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt:  都有ppstream了，你还守着gmlive干嘛哩，sopcast的资源也并不多啊。
<iFvwm> 死脑筋
<iFvwm> sopcast的事情，是后端自己的事情
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ ....那個 ppstream 不好，要 root運行 ，不喜歡，還是gmlive省心
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 一邊去，我在跟 gmlive 的 父母兼監護人談話
<iFvwm> 傻。那软件，他早不搞了的。还父母
<jyf1987> lerosua: 你看 还有铁杆粉丝了
<lerosua> jyf1987: 那是用户，不是粉丝。
<iFvwm> 光头粉
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 我只要 lerosua 更新 sopcast的列表跟 網頁的一樣就行了，這樣就有 最新的discovery
<jyf1987> lerosua: 错 是粉丝 因为你都说了 有ppstream了 他还坚持用你的 这就是粉丝了
<iFvwm> 自己看sopcast的帮助。自己搞定嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 還有 gmlive 應該 爲 gtk3作更新
<onshoestring> 这引动都要安装软件的 还是在线flash那种好
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: gtk3 ... 那个发布了吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 我不是編程人員，不會看代碼
<onshoestring> 些
<happyaron> iFvwm: 啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 今年5月
<iFvwm> 帮助说明。不是代码
<iFvwm> happyaron: 看上面
<happyaron> iFvwm: 哪句，帖下。
<iFvwm> lerosua	jyf1987: 哈皮就更不是了，要说粉，应该是我粉他。
<iFvwm> 15:13	jyf1987	lerosua: 互相粉被
<happyaron> 。
<iFvwm> 你被动了
<happyaron> ...
<calebot> lerosua: 下个月初
<iFvwm> 有粉了
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 還有就是 gmlive 的代碼要優化下，我編譯的時候（有時），還要用舊版的 rpm 解壓複製到/usr/local下
<happyaron> gmlive不是用不了了么？
<iFvwm> happyaron: 是有人在犯傻而已。
<iFvwm> 挤兑斗篷
<happyaron> iFvwm: 。
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 你懂个毛
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 死一边去
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 能用 mms sopcast pplive(能顯示一個節目)pps(只能顯示列表)
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 滚
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 我不用这些
<iFvwm> 围观 jyf1987
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 2
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 我只要是 sopcast 雖然很久沒更新了，還是 3.2.6 ,,但是能用
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 哪个我都不用。
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 知道妳厲害了。。。。。不理妳
<iFvwm> 这逻辑也强。 -> 知道妳厲害了。。。。。不理妳
<iFvwm> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ ....gmlive要更新。。。。更新，，，更新，要適應那個 節目列表的顯示
<iFvwm> 这下斗篷惨了。
<iFvwm> 其实，这软件，找卖给别人了的。 CyrusYzGTt
<iFvwm> 早
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 一邊去，妳也應該去幫忙把 gmlive 轉個 gmlive-perl
<happyaron> 斗篷一向C/C++
<calebot> gtk3 出 beta3 了，手上有 project 的快 porting 啊～
<iFvwm> calebot: 静候大面积的不兼容出现。 lol
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ ....妳是貪錢的IT，，
<happyaron> iFvwm: 两套gtk同时出现在系统里
<calebot> 话说 zenity 不知有 gtk3 port 没
<jyf1987> happyaron: 这有啥 你去看看ubuntu里带了几个python呢
<CyrusYzGTt> 太貪錢了，不好
<iFvwm> 不是吧。会打架的啊。 happyaron
<iFvwm> py的版本，还不麻烦啊
<calebot> 新版 gnome 将抛弃 gtk2 兼容了
<happyaron> jyf1987: pygtk的一堆
 * MeaCulpa Windows 里18套gtk2
<jyf1987> happyaron: 不是 我是说就python
<iFvwm> calebot: 哪里来的这消息呢
<calebot> pygtk 上 gtk3 会很痛
<jyf1987> happyaron: 有 py26 py3k py31
<CyrusYzGTt> 不會啊，我目前 ibus-gtk2 和 ibus-gtk3都同時安裝了
<happyaron> calebot: http://git.gnome.org/browse/zenity/commit/?id=a9dabc7737f73cdf02fa067426f26f113a771205
<^k^> ⇪ title: zenity - Display dialog boxes from the commandline and shell scripts
<happyaron> jyf1987: 哦。
<happyaron> jyf1987: 不知道
<jyf1987> happyaron: wtf
<happyaron> calebot: 系统里还会装gtk2的
<freeflying> calebot: qt威武
<calebot> 连 zenity 都抛弃 gtk2 了...
<happyaron> freeflying: 但是没几个linux厂商强力支持
<calebot> freeflying: qt4 immodule 颇不给力
<happyaron> calebot: gnome core apps必须迁移3.0啊，否则踢出去
<calebot> qt3 immodule 比较好
<freeflying> happyaron: 有几个厂商能和 intel nokia相比
<freeflying> calebot: 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 妳應該幫忙搞下 gmlive 的更新與優化
<calebot> zenity 是 gnome core? <- 平常不关心 gnome
<happyaron> freeflying: 你看meego，不还是gtk的
<iFvwm> nokia不是墙头草嘛
<happyaron> freeflying: intel已经花大力气给gtk了
<calebot> meego 把 gtk 拔掉不少了
<happyaron> freeflying: nokia买qt很久了，也没啥作为
<calebot> 不过 adobe 应该没打算用 qt
<freeflying> happyaron: meego主要的是clutter
<iFvwm> CyrusYzGTt: 没兴趣
<happyaron> freeflying: 核心组件还是gtk的
<iFvwm> 记得clutter也抛弃了的
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ ..這個it孤傲，冷血，
<iFvwm> 替代品无数。
<iFvwm> 谁it
<iFvwm> 你才it
<calebot> 其实初期兼容 gtk2 也没啥嘛，为毛要把兼容性 code 都拿掉…
<happyaron> calebot: gnome roadmap 里有专门的code cleanup
<iFvwm> 真这么狠？
<happyaron> calebot: core apps 不实现清理，踢出去
<calebot> 好奇怪的方针…
<iFvwm> 然后perl6出来，又搞一次全面不兼容。搞死一堆人
 * calebot 兼容才是王道啊！
<calebot> py3k 到现在还一堆人在观望
<iFvwm> osx也是不兼容的嘛
<calebot> 实际上用上 py3k 的 projects 还不多啊
<calebot> iFvwm: osx 初期有兼容 os 9 的
<iFvwm> 我记得高过2次全不兼容的
<calebot> os 9 -> os X(powerpc) -> os X(x86)
<happyaron> calebot: gnome 从来都是一套一套的，gnome 2.28的东西想用在gnome2.30都费劲
<freeflying> calebot: os9的兼容应该才去掉没 1-2年吧
<calebot> apple 现在 drop support of powerpc 了
<freeflying> happyaron: gnome各项目见的耦合度那么低，那来的core app啊
 * calebot 跟 gnome 向来不对路
 * calebot 讨厌 mono
<iFvwm> 这是，gnome各自为政
<iFvwm> 没人投资gnome-office
<lerosua> iFvwm: 要gnome-office干嘛，不是有openoffice嘛
<happyaron> freeflying: 别的地方哪里有列表不清楚，不过这些肯定是core：http://l10n.gnome.org/languages/zh_CN/gnome-3-0/ui/
<^k^> ⇪ title: GNOME 3.0 (development) - Chinese (China)
<happyaron> freeflying: banshee这类的还在extra apps里
<iFvwm> 很差的软件。 lerosua
<iFvwm> 我喜欢gnumeric
<happyaron> calebot: gnome内部用mono的不多，banshee, f-spot, tomboy
<freeflying> happyaron: 你看看kde ，那才叫统一，基本都是一天发布
<iFvwm> ap ~imono
<happyaron> freeflying: gnome 也是同一天发布。
<iFvwm> k的不爽。大包
<calebot> happyaron: vte 也在 core, 不过同时支持 gtk2/gtk3
<freeflying> 说起banshee, 这个东西实在没觉出有啥好的
<freeflying> 至少比起rhythmbox来
 * CyrusYzGTt 你的爱好就是你的方向，你的兴趣就是你的资本，你的性情就是你的命运。
<happyaron> freeflying: 有deadline的，要求一个时间tarball必须到齐，如果和gnome异步就不可能进core
<calebot> ubuntu 默认选 abnshee, 很多人骂啊
<happyaron> freeflying: banshee可以给gnome赚钱啊。
<calebot> ubuntu 默认选 banshee, 很多人骂啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 已经赚$2000了。
<iFvwm> 是啊。猪才选banshee
<iFvwm> 支持mocp
<happyaron> http://banshee.fm/2011/01/07/default-in-ubuntu-11-04-1000s-earned-for-gnome/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Banshee » Default in Ubuntu 11.04! $1000s Earned for GNOME!
<iFvwm> 这么点点。
<happyaron> iFvwm: 11.04才测试阶段就$1000了好不好
<iFvwm> 估计继续被骂
<happyaron> 反正我是rhythmbox了。。。
<freeflying> 推荐大家用 clementine
<freeflying> Ubuntu里有些软件的选择真是脑残之极
<freeflying> computer janitor/checkbox
<freeflying> 这些对桌面用户有个毛用
<happyaron> +1
<happyaron> freeflying: computer janitor估计是有人在公司里一直没事做而搞的。
<freeflying> 桌面至少有个 sysinfo这样的软件
<jyf1987> ubuntu的hostname是归  /etc/hostname管吧？
<jyf1987> 怎么我改了以后 取hostname还是原来的
<iFvwm> 注销
<jyf1987> 注销用户以后？
<iFvwm> 而且，改hostname，有2个地方要联动改
<jyf1987> 一个hostname 一个hosts么？
<jyf1987> 我都改了
<iFvwm> 不记得了。以前我发贴过
<jyf1987> 你别来这一招 发过就给链接
 * CyrusYzGTt 这几年投身到都市，每值淫雨，听着滞涩枯燥的调子，回念故乡景色，觉得连雨声也变了。人事的变迁，更何待说呢！
<iFvwm> 自己找
 * jyf1987 滚蛋吧
<iFvwm> 论坛那搜索。难得找的
<iFvwm> lol
<iFvwm> ● cat /etc/hosts
<iFvwm> 127.0.0.1       localhost
<iFvwm> 127.0.0.1       me
<jyf1987> 日了 我这里用 more hostname他是自动的
<iFvwm> 就这。
<jyf1987> 但是在python里调用 socket库来获取 还是原来的
<jyf1987> 这算什么额
<happyaron> freeflying: clementine 没国际化？
<jyf1987> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82384  看这个
<iFvwm> happyaron: 那都是巨大的软件
<happyaron> iFvwm: 不大
<jyf1987> 靠 用 hostname这个直接就好
<happyaron> iFvwm: 安装就1M多
<jyf1987> 不知道重启以后如何
<iFvwm> 依赖呢？
<happyaron> iFvwm: 我有装okular
<happyaron> iFvwm: 下载了个liblastfm，又1M
<happyaron> 然后就没了。
<iFvwm> 反正k的大包。你都有了嘛
 * iFvwm 继续moc
<iFvwm> 记得rhythmbox那搜索，不能输入中文
 * CyrusYzGTt 郁闷的夜使人的心情也愈发郁闷了，不禁要打开收音机，驱除那片令人感到窒息的宁静。
<jyf1987> ruby的居然有这问题
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ ruby的一直不是很好，每次都用內存100MB以上，
<happyaron> freeflying: 找人翻译下clementine吧，kde的术语我不熟
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 那是v1.8吧 不是说v1.9提升很大么
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 那是騙我們的，
<void1> kde是挺好看的，只是不会去用
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 应该不会 这是有现实需求的 给ror提速
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 也就只有大小眼的靈體能不佔用內存
 * CyrusYzGTt 余味隽永。
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 我的绝对不占 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 可能是fedora修改了什麼吧
<happyaron> ruby对发行版不友好
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 没这么严重吧
<jyf1987> happyaron: 为何
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§  哈皮龍兄，說的是正解
<happyaron> jyf1987: debian里搞ruby那人已经宣布自己疲惫不堪而上游依然我行我素，放弃维护ruby了。
<jyf1987> 我觉得lua最友好 你爱好带什么库都可以 而且都可以内置 不用像python这样 系统带了三个版本 nnd
<jyf1987> happyaron: 哈哈
<suteng> Ubuntu，win神马的没前途
<suteng> Ubuntu开发主管Scott James Remnant日前宣
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 嘛年头阿
<freeflying> suteng: 不信谣，不造谣
<roylez> happyaron: 啥？
<iFvwm> tenzu:
<happyaron> roylez: ruby对发行版不友好
<happyaron> 我的aria2报废了。
<roylez> happyaron: ruby你就只装ruby和irb就好了，其他的库交给gem来管，用发行版来管就是自杀
<cfy_ipod> Kandu: 搞定咯，电路分析
<jyf1987> freeflying: 难道是谣言？？
<jyf1987> roylez: 确实 py也如此 用easy_install更好
<happyaron> roylez: 那就注定ruby不适合开发桌面程序
<roylez> happyaron: 有点这个迹象
<roylez> happyaron: 好在我不开发gui的东西
<guojing-cn> python 用easy_install 挺好的啊
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> jyf1987: 卸载麻烦
<jyf1987> happyaron: 不会吧
<guojing-cn> python_select python26
<guojing-cn> 选择版本 蛮好用的
<cfy_ipod> 不要卸载..........
<happyaron> jyf1987: 删除要找搞几个目录
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 年年都是如此的
<guojing-cn> 其他的让系统自己去管理吧
<cfy_ipod> eselect python
<happyaron> perl的CPAN不也用得挺好么，那么多发行版也没说它不友好
 * cfy_ipod 虽然买了个电脑包，仍然感觉很重
<freeflying> jyf1987: 这种个人的行为有啥大惊小怪的
<jyf1987> freeflying: 但你说的意思让我以为是谣言
<freeflying> jyf1987: 而且Scott在canonical只是个senior的engineer
<cfy_ipod> 把电脑和键盘背回家，有压力......
<jyf1987> 那就是说 并非高管 scott辞职 而是 engineer scott辞职
<happyaron> jyf1987: 他自己的blog比较忽悠
<happyaron> jyf1987: 翻译得更忽悠
<happyaron> http://netsplit.com/2011/01/11/leaving-canonical/
<jyf1987> happyaron: 这样阿 搞技术怎么也这么不靠谱
<roylez> MeaCulpa: on http proxy to freenode/bluenet
<roylez> MeaCulpa: cpan的东西怎么装？
<freeflying> roylez: linux team in IBM will be dismissed soon?
<roylez> freeflying: what linux team?
<roylez> freeflying: we have a lot of linux teams for different things
<freeflying> roylez: no idea, just heard about it
<roylez> freeflying: random nonsense from kingdom of monkeys
<freeflying> roylez: btw, i think IBM is a non-us company now :)
<roylez> freeflying: it is a global one. we deal with british, isreal and american guy everyday.
<iFvwm> 嗯。全球诈骗公司。
<iFvwm> 没实业了，只卖方案
<freeflying> iFvwm: 这才是赚钱的最高境界
<iFvwm> 那的确
<pocoyo> test
<iIlL10oO> test
<^k^> iIlL10oO, ....  16:36 
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不知道，自己google，我只知道在代理后面很麻烦，不喜欢那个东西
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不能用ssl
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 反正irc的东西，网上全有记录，算了
 * pocoyo 主席万岁~
<roylez> pocoyo: 我要死了，
<MeaCulpa> roylez: irc你就别指望了，有的是记录
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 能挂上twitter就行
<MeaCulpa> 至少我以前bot还mask掉说话的id
<pocoyo> roylez: 我记得在irc里给你烧纸.
<MeaCulpa> roylez: twitter么，http代理即可
<MeaCulpa> twitter 麻烦的是OAuth
<MeaCulpa> roylez: strawberry perl... 水灵
<pocoyo> MeaCulpa: gae 不也是http代理吗? 怎么不行?
<MeaCulpa> pocoyo: 啥？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我从来没搞懂irssi代理是怎么弄的，我都是proxychains的
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<Hurryhoo> 就这么过来了 晕。。。
<iFvwm> proxychains 当然够了。还要怎样。
<iFvwm> et北京服务器在找人玩
<Hurryhoo> 怎么用irc？刚从ubuntu上看到的
<iFvwm> 输入 /cs /ns /ms 带上help。自己看。 Hurryhoo
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 别指望我
<leoDing> who is there ?
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 你又短路了？
<Hurryhoo> 不是国服吗 怎么English？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: twirssi不好使，打算上bitlbee，bitlbee直接挂代理，freenode还是走ssl
<happyaron> Hurryhoo: 没有国服
<iFvwm> roylez: 欢迎过来。
<roylez> iFvwm: .
<Hurryhoo> 刚才从ubuntu里 被指点到 -cn了。。。
<leoDing> 大家用ctags -R 的时候有没有发现一个问题？.h 中声明的函数如果参数分成了多行来写的话，ctags生成的tags文件中就没有这歌函数，这歌问题有什么法子解决么？
<iFvwm> roylez: 慢慢的，都。。居然跑了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: twitvim 对我来说够用了，就是我现在windows里装不上，不知道为啥，浏览器调用不出来
<guojing-cn> bitlbee确实可以直接发推
<guojing-cn> 不过我是加了twitter机器人聊天发推。。
<MeaCulpa> bitlbee我宁可直接finch
<guojing-cn> 而且我用irc聊天  所以就差不多了。。
<Hurryhoo> /closemsg
<leoDing> 大家用ctags -R 的时候有没有发现一个问题？.h 中声明的函数如果参数分成了多行来写的话，ctags生成的tags文件中就没有这歌函数，这歌问题有什么法子解决么？
<_myke> 请问awesome下dmenu怎么用
<jiero> anybody else using e16?
<CyrusYzGTt> e17
<_myke> 刚用awesome, 非常不熟悉
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: :-$
<MaskRay> _myke: https://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/Awful.menu，没什么用的
<_myke> MaskRay: ?
<_myke> MaskRay: Untrusted, 不敢例外
<MaskRay> _myke: 有什么安全隐患？
<_myke> MaskRay: 证书不匹配
<_myke> MaskRay: linux kernel src的md5, sha256之类的在哪里看?
<MaskRay> _myke: 不知道
<_myke> MaskRay: tar -xf的时候提示什么没结束什么的，打算检查下
<_myke> MaskRay: 你是2.6.37么？
<MaskRay> linux-2.6.37-git4
<CyrusYzGTt> git kernel源碼後，直接 make rpm 等待就可以了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 灭哈哈，OAuth搞定
<_myke> 不是git
<_myke> 我用的是老版本的
<_myke> 2011-1-5
<_myke> MaskRay: bzip2: (stdin): trailing garbage after EOF ignored
<MaskRay> _myke: 我是快照版，你的应该比我新
<_myke> MaskRay: stable, 不是最新的git
 * CyrusYzGTt 我要投訴sopcast,竟然有湖南衛視
<_myke> MaskRay: 我那个出错是否是不正常？
<_myke> MaskRay: 如果是我要重新wget -c下载了
<MaskRay> _myke: 重下吧
<_myke> MaskRay: 刚才用aria2......
<MaskRay> _myke: 多源下载？
<_myke> MaskRay: 多线程，单
<_myke> MaskRay: 单源，等会要配置内核参数了
<_myke> MaskRay: 关于awesome我现在只会Win + j,k,1~9
<MaskRay> _myke: super + h/l 放缩窗口，super + space 切换布局
<_myke> MaskRay: 你key binding过？
<MaskRay> _myke: super + shift + c，关闭窗口，super + shift + q，退出 awesome，我就用这几个
<MaskRay> _myke: 默认的
<_myke> MaskRay: Super == Win?
<alvin_rxg> meta4 + shift + h,l
<alvin_rxg> meta4 + shift + j,k
<alvin_rxg> meta4 + ctrl + h,l
<_myke> alvin_rxg: 缩放怎么弄？
<alvin_rxg> 缩放什么？
<_myke> alvin_rxg: Window
<alvin_rxg> factor 缩放还是什么？
<_myke> alvin_rxg: 就普通的窗口缩放，还有什么缩放？
<alvin_rxg> 你是要单向缩放还是双向？
<_myke> alvin_rxg: 都说下
<_myke> alvin_rxg: manpage里面的什么layout什么我也没明白什么意思
<alvin_rxg> _myke: http://pastebin.com/JcnNccDM
<alvin_rxg> wibox 里边也添加进去
<DraZet>  哈喽哈
<DraZet> 洒家来了
<alvin_rxg> 再不行，你先去研究下 lua
<alvin_rxg> DraZet: 洒水车的家？
<_myke> alvin_rxg: 对了，你这个pastebin是不是wgetpaste?
<alvin_rxg> bushi
<DraZet> 。。。
<_myke> alvin_rxg: 哦，是需要自己修改rc.lua
<_myke> alvin_rxg: Tiling怎么弄？
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<alvin_rxg> _myke: https://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/Main_Page
<_myke> alvin_rxg: 那个是官方网站？我例外一下，好像ssl证书有点问题
<alvin_rxg> _myke: 是有问题，好久的问题了
<_myke> alvin_rxg: 等会儿再打开，我在下载东西……
<alvin_rxg> 矛盾么？
<_myke> alvin_rxg: 你粘贴东西是用什么软件的
<_myke> alvin_rxg: 网速已经很慢了
<_myke> alvin_rxg: 就是分享那东西
<_myke> alvin_rxg: 前两天听说wgetpaste, 不知道什么比较好, 容易上些
<alvin_rxg> 网页和下载不冲突吧
<alvin_rxg> 有区别么
<_myke> alvin_rxg: 很慢很慢，刚才打开过
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<_myke> alvin_rxg: 几乎大不开
<_myke> alvin_rxg: 对了，打开网页不影响下载速度？
<_myke> alvin_rxg: 我对网络不熟悉
<alvin_rxg> 影响
<alvin_rxg> 就一张几十K的页面……
<_myke> alvin_rxg: 请问awesome需要dbus-launch么？
<alvin_rxg> _myke: 你可以加，感觉没用
<_myke> alvin_rxg: 不加能用xterm + fcitx么
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<MaskRay> _myke: wgetpaste 可以指定服务器的，-S 察看
<_myke> MaskRay: 没用过，打算等会儿学习下
<_myke> alvin_rxg: 我这里用openbox必须要加上dbus-launch, 否则xterm无法用fcitx
<alvin_rxg> _myke: 你试试呗
<pocoyo> test again
<_myke> MaskRay: 提高内核编译速度除了开ccache还有什么？
<_myke> MaskRay: make -j9
<MaskRay> _myke: 只会这两个
<RavenChan> _myke, 额，自己编译一个gcc？
<_myke> RavenChan: 内核，不是gcc
<RavenChan> _myke, 想让gcc跑的快，就把他编译一遍咯。。
<_myke> RavenChan: 上次我编译gcc用了2~3小时
<_myke> RavenChan: 而且听说编译gcc没什么大用
<RavenChan> 。。。
<_myke> RavenChan: 也有可能是arch的PKGBUILD写的烂以至于编译时间太长，我发现很多make -j1
<MaskRay> _myke: 中间文件放 tmpfs
<RavenChan> _myke, 你内核用了多久？
<_myke> RavenChan: 这电脑还没编译过内核
<_myke> MaskRay: 哦，cp过去再cp过来
<_myke> MaskRay: ?
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 内核也放到tmpfs编译的话，我的内存会爆掉的。。。
<_myke> RavenChan: 我2G, 应该没问题？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: tmpfs 似乎也能用 swap 的
<CyrusYzGTt> git kernel源碼後，直接 make rpm 等待就可以了
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 那就和硬盘没区别了不是。。
<MaskRay> RavenChan: mount 的 merge 功能用过吗？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 当然有区别，不够了再用 swap
<RavenChan> MaskRay, merge?
<_myke> MaskRay: 2G内存够么？
<MaskRay> 这样编译产生的中间文件都在 tmpfs，但原始文件还在硬盘上
<MaskRay> 不对，这好像是 unionfs 系列的功能。。。
<_myke> MaskRay: 那样下次我编译用不上中间文件了吧？
<MaskRay> _myke: 等到下次更新再编译
<_myke> MaskRay: 我还是保险点在硬盘编译吧，万一内存溢出不的了
<_myke> MaskRay: CONFIG_TASKSTATS干吗的？
<MaskRay> _myke: 我没选，不知道干什么的
<_myke> MaskRay: CONFIG_CGROUPS
<MaskRay> _myke: 没选
<tcpct> 呼哈嘿 坛子不抽了
<Freebuilder> 今晚吃什么呢
<CyrusYzGTt> 番茄抄蛋和蛋抄番茄
<Freebuilder> 猪肉，白萝卜，青菜，干香菇，这四样能弄个什么菜？
<CyrusYzGTt> 4x4
<CyrusYzGTt> 4x4-1
<flh> 大家好，我的ubuntu安装不了ssh? 啊 啊
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ yum install openssh
<Freebuilder> flh, aptitude install -R openssh
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ yum install openssh 其實不用，ssh貌似是自帶的
<flh> 谢谢大家
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ 誰讓妳是fl{s/h/g/},我那麼的討厭妳
<MopperWhite> hi,大家
<MopperWhite> 我想重装系统
<MopperWhite> 但BIOS引导不能
<MopperWhite> 求助！
<Freebuilder> MopperWhite, 什么介质？
<_myke> MopperWhite: 什么BIOS引导，不是grub?
<MopperWhite> 光盘
<CyrusYzGTt> efi表示煤油鴨梨
<MopperWhite> 我想重装系统
<MopperWhite> 不能从光盘安装
<Freebuilder> MopperWhite, 你那光盘怎么刻的
<MopperWhite> 直接跳到grub
<MopperWhite> 用专门软件刻的
<MopperWhite> 绝对没问题
<CyrusYzGTt> 用硬盤安裝嘛
<Freebuilder> MopperWhite, 不会改 BIOS ？
<MopperWhite> 不会
<MopperWhite> 不会
<_myke> MopperWhite: 什么？
<_myke> MopperWhite: 不用grub?
<CyrusYzGTt> _myke§ 可能 MopperWhite 用 lilo
<MopperWhite> grub毫无疑问！！
<Freebuilder> MopperWhite, 提取光盘 /casper/vmlinuz /casper/initrd.lz
<MopperWhite> ？
<Freebuilder> MopperWhite, grub 引导参数
<MopperWhite> ？！
<Freebuilder> MopperWhite, title	ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-amd64
<Freebuilder> MopperWhite, kernel	/vmlinuz boot=casper iso-scan/filename=/ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso ro quiet splash vga=normal nomodeset
<Freebuilder> MopperWhite, initrd	/initrd.lz
<MopperWhite> 看不懂……
<CyrusYzGTt> ....
<Freebuilder> MopperWhite, 那就好好研究研究 grub
<CyrusYzGTt> 我看懂了，
<MopperWhite> 我重装系统啊大叔！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 是硬盤安裝中直接引導iso
<_myke> MopperWhite: ä½ Ubuntu?
<MopperWhite> 嗯
<MopperWhite> 纯的
<MopperWhite> 比春哥还纯
<_myke> MopperWhite: 打算还是重装Ubuntu?
<MopperWhite> 重装
<_myke> MopperWhite: 光盘启动有什么问题？
<MopperWhite> 任何启动光盘都不能用
<_myke> MopperWhite: 我说打算重装Ubuntu还是换distro?
<MopperWhite> BIOS直接启动grub
<MopperWhite> 重装ubuntu
<Freebuilder> MopperWhite, 你不懂改 BIOS ？
<MopperWhite> ASUS主板
<MopperWhite> 不懂……
<MopperWhite> 选项太多
<_myke> MopperWhite: 其实可以在Ubuntu下重装，debootstrap
<MopperWhite> hitachi的会……
<Freebuilder> MopperWhite, 那就好好研究研究
<MopperWhite> 我根本进不去GNOME
<MopperWhite> XFCE也不行……
<_myke> MopperWhite: 不需要gnome, 只要命令行
<Freebuilder> _myke, 你那样只会让人更头痛
<MopperWhite> 是gdm的问题……
<_myke> MopperWhite: 在启动grub的时候进入edit, 在ubuntu启动项后面加上text
<CyrusYzGTt> 那就重裝 gdm
<_myke> MopperWhite: 把什么splash quiet什么的全部去掉
<MopperWhite> _myke: 你觉得作为一个进不去图形化就重装的菜鸟我对命令行了解多少……
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 试过
<MopperWhite> 我去看看……
<MopperWhite> edit不能……
<_myke> MopperWhite: ?
<CyrusYzGTt> 用nano ub也默認安裝的
<_myke> MopperWhite: 我说启动的时候弹出那个grub的选择菜单的时候，你看下下面的提示，有一个快捷键是edit的，按下
<CyrusYzGTt> _myke§ 是 e
<_myke> CyrusYzGTt: grub和grub2相同么？
<CyrusYzGTt> _myke§ 這些一樣
<_myke> microcode是什么
<MopperWhite> hi
<^k^> MopperWhite, 好  19:07 
<MopperWhite> _myke: 是e么……
<flh> 真不明白。ubuntu安装一个ssh也要上这来请教。我是用自己的镜像源才这样的
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite, 好 二〇一一年一月十四日19时06分05秒
<flh> CyrusYzGTt: 谢谢您了。刚才安装好了ssh
<MopperWhite> 不知道……
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ 不用謝，也有妳自己觸類旁通的知識
<MopperWhite> 请问谁能告诉我怎么启动光盘…………
<_myke> MopperWhite: 恩
<_myke> MopperWhite: 支持U盘引导么？
<MopperWhite> _myke: 我进到BIOS设置面板了……
<_myke> MopperWhite: 哦
<_myke> MopperWhite: 自己研究，找Boot Order之类的
<MopperWhite> _myke: 我找到一个疑似启动顺序列表的东西……
<MopperWhite> _myke: 设了一下
<MopperWhite> 失败了！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<MopperWhite> 啊！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<_myke> MopperWhite: 支持U盘启动么
<MopperWhite> 貌似不行
<MopperWhite> _myke: 刚才貌似没有保存列表
<MopperWhite> 貌似进去了！！！！！
<MopperWhite> _myke: 谢谢！！
<MopperWhite> 吃饭去～
<Inode> linux最强大的是脚本,否则,不如用win啦
<_myke> 我还没怎么用过脚本……
<ofan> _myke: 事实上你天天都在用
<_myke> ofan: 简单的shell怎能算
<ofan> _myke: 启动脚本阿
<Kandu> _myke: 引導過程也是的
<_myke> ofan: Kandu 那又不是我写的
<Kandu> _myke: 這倒是
<Kandu> _myke: 自己不寫，靈活性無從體現了
<MaskRay> Kandu: ofan: 你们启动脚本都自己写的？
<_myke> Kandu: 主要写不来，曾经学过一点点Perl，不用就忘了
<Kandu> MaskRay: 呃，我啥腳本都不會
<ofan> MaskRay: 显然不是..
<MaskRay> Kandu: `自己不寫，靈活性無從體現了'
<ofan> 除了动过inittab其他都没动..
<Kandu> MaskRay: 是啊
<_myke> Kandu: 他的意思是你似乎体会不到灵活性怎么知道什么是灵活性
<_myke> ACPI 4.0 Power Meter是什么
<Kandu> _myke: 唔，我改過啟動腳本，讓 linux 全部執行與內存上，不 chroot 到硬盤。所以有體會靈活性
<_myke> Smart Battery System是什么
<MaskRay> Kandu: 如何在内存执行？
<Kandu> MaskRay: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/linux/l-k26initrd/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux2.6 内核的 Initrd 机制解析
<_myke> Kandu: 我没initrd
<CyrusYzGTt> ibm的文章大部分都很有質量
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 不一定...
<_myke> IBM Developer还不错
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 我看過的大部分。。。
<Kandu> MaskRay: 2.6 內核遇 cpio initrd，引導就停，後續全靠 initrd 所以可以方便地自定義了
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 员工有pbc，为了完成任务，偶尔乱灌也不少见
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 我也看過這樣幾篇，很垃圾
<Kandu> _myke: 只是名字不叫 initrd 吧
<MaskRay> Kandu: 把 usr 一些重要东西加进去，然后不制定 ROOT?
<ofan> 模块化的话，用initrd不合适吧
<caleb-> Kandu: 可以不用 initrd 啊
<_myke> Kandu: 默认内核有的，我编译的时候去掉了，所以反复kernel panic
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 有些文章的語氣很搞笑
<happyaron> .
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 就像看yy小說
<_myke> ofan: 没有initrd那些类似ata_piix之类的就要特别小心了
<CyrusYzGTt> git kernel源碼後，直接 make rpm 等待就可以了
<_myke> 现在还要pci么
<xkamt> 没有人在吗
<xkamt> ？？
<ofan> 胆小的不要看  http://photo.renren.com/photo/284095811/photo-3883791335#3883786624
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 不會是。。。。那我看看
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 太好了，我沒有帳號看不到
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: - -
<xkamt> 真狠，处理的把
<ofan> 貌似没
<CyrusYzGTt> ....
<_myke> muilticast是什么
<Inode> 哪个在用亚马逊的云计算
<CyrusYzGTt> 再用 GAE
<Inode> GAE那是什么
<Inode> CyrusYzGTt:: GAE???
<CyrusYzGTt> 只當 GAE 是 gapp的平臺的飄過
<Inode> Google
<ofan> http://linux.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/01/14/0735254&amp;from=rss
<Warm_HUG> 明天最高温度-20° OMG
<CyrusYzGTt> 太高了，應該 -27 比較暖和
<caleb-> ?
<Warm_HUG> CyrusYzGTt: 请问是芬兰人么？
<CyrusYzGTt> Warm_HUG§ 不是，天朝廣府人士也
<iIlL10oO> > `uname -a`
<binker> ;-)
<^k^> iIlL10oO, Linux ub1 2.6.37-12-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jan 5 18:42:49 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<CyrusYzGTt> Warm_HUG§ 妳這樣是對炎黃子孫的污衊，和對皇天后土的鄙視
<CyrusYzGTt> > `rm -fr / *
<Warm_HUG> CyrusYzGTt: －20℃澳大利亚人开始争相逃出马洛卡岛。
<Warm_HUG> 　芬兰人举办最后的夏日祭典準备迎接秋天的到来。
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, (eval):1:in `evaluate': compile error (eval):1: unterminated string meets end of file
<Warm_HUG> CyrusYzGTt: 只是想起来这篇乱文
<Inode> 最好是rm -f *
<CyrusYzGTt> Warm_HUG§ 哦，活該誰讓她們不給opera repo源
<Warm_HUG> CyrusYzGTt: 只是想起来这篇乱文
<MopperWhite> 求助！
<Warm_HUG> CyrusYzGTt: http://bbs.my1930.com/thread-6578-1-1.html
<MopperWhite> 救命
<MopperWhite> ！！！！
<MopperWhite> 我在live cd
<_myke> MopperWhite: ?
<Warm_HUG> `pwd`
<MopperWhite> 不能备份文件！！！！！
<_myke> MopperWhite: cp
<Inode> IRC　Terminal  firefox三大工具,搞掂一切
<MopperWhite> 不能挂载！！！！
<_myke> MopperWhite: dmesg | tail
<Warm_HUG> `uname -a`
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ 硬盤上的內核高於 iso上的就不能用 chroot 等。。。很奇怪，我是遇到這個問題就轉debian 然後 fedora
<Warm_HUG> `echo "`date`"`
<CyrusYzGTt> > `rm -fr ~/
<Warm_HUG> > `echo "`date`"`
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, (eval):1:in `evaluate': compile error (eval):1: unterminated string meets end of file
<Warm_HUG> > `echo 傻了`
<CyrusYzGTt> > `mv / /usr
<MopperWhite> http://code.bulix.org/rr7fgn-79205
<^k^> Warm_HUG, (eval):1:in ``': Insecure operation - `
<Warm_HUG> > `pwd`
<MopperWhite> 完全不能挂载！！
<MopperWhite> 我去试试9.10……
<_myke> MopperWhite: 提示什么
<_myke> MopperWhite: dmesg | tail
<Warm_HUG> > `pwd`
<_myke> MopperWhite: 也许是codepage什么的
<CyrusYzGTt> > `mv / /usr
<MopperWhite> k我刚发了
<^k^> Warm_HUG, /home/kk/dev/kk-irc-bot
<CyrusYzGTt> > `mv / /home/kk/dev
<CyrusYzGTt> > `cp -rp / /home/kk/dev
<^k^> ...休息一下...
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, (eval):1:in `evaluate': compile error (eval):1: unterminated string meets end of file
<Warm_HUG> `ifconfig`
<ofan> ^k^: > `sudo poweroff`
<^k^> Warm_HUG, 我的源代码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/ 或 http://code.google.com/p/kk-irc-bot/
<ofan> > `sudo poweroff`
<^k^> ...休息一下...
<CyrusYzGTt> > `cp -rp / /home/kk/
<ass__> hi
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, (eval):1:in `evaluate': compile error (eval):1: unterminated string meets end of file
<CyrusYzGTt> > `sudo halt -p
<^k^> ...休息一下...
<Warm_HUG> > `ifconfig|head -n 1`
<CyrusYzGTt> > `hostname
<^k^> Warm_HUG, (eval):1:in ``': Insecure operation - `
<Inode> CyrusYzGTt:: 为什么命令前你要加上>号呢
<Inode> 不解
<CyrusYzGTt> Inode§ 跟老大說話呢，一邊去，乖，等下叔叔就抱抱妳
<Warm_HUG> > `cat /etc/passwd|grep k`
<^k^> Warm_HUG, (eval):1:in ``': Insecure operation - `
<Inode> CyrusYzGTt:: ＫＡＯ
<Warm_HUG> > `cat /etc/fstab|grep /`
<CyrusYzGTt> > `print_error("Error: Command shell sessions do not support migration")
<^k^> Warm_HUG, (eval):1:in ``': Insecure operation - `
<CyrusYzGTt> > `def progress(total, sent)
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, (eval):1:in `evaluate': compile error (eval):1: unterminated string meets end of file
<Warm_HUG> > `w`
<reiv> > 5.times.map
<^k^> Warm_HUG, (eval):1:in ``': Insecure operation - `
<CyrusYzGTt> > `gem install all
<CyrusYzGTt> > `gem install *
<reiv> > `ls`
<CyrusYzGTt> > `lynx www.playboy.com
<Warm_HUG> > `lastlog`
<CyrusYzGTt> > `w3m www.playboy.com
<CyrusYzGTt> > `firefox www.playboy.com
<CyrusYzGTt> > `chrome www.playboy.com
<Warm_HUG> 休息一下
<^k^> reiv, a.rb default.conf http_get.rb irc.rb lib log main.rb open-uri20110114-824-19x8my4-0 open-uri20110114-824-c9z49n-0 person_default.conf.yaml person_ub.conf.yaml QQWry.Dat README scr.rb tags ub.conf vSelhei
<CyrusYzGTt> > `chromium www.playboy.com
<CyrusYzGTt> > `chromium www.playboy.com1
<CyrusYzGTt> > `chromium www.playboy.com1
<CyrusYzGTt> > `chromium www.playboy.com`
<reiv> > `ps aux`
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, (eval):1:in `evaluate': compile error (eval):1: unterminated string meets end of file
<CyrusYzGTt> > `top'
<reiv> CyrusYzGTt: 要2个`配对
<CyrusYzGTt> > `top`
<CyrusYzGTt> > `svn update`
<CyrusYzGTt> > `hg pull && hg update`
<Warm_HUG> k 基本是nobody的废物权限
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, (eval):1:in ``': Insecure operation - `
<CyrusYzGTt> > `cvs update -dP`
<CyrusYzGTt> > `git pull`
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, (eval):1:in ``': Insecure operation - `
<CyrusYzGTt> > `wget -c -N -l9 www.tvb.com`
<reiv> > require 'socket'
<^k^> reiv, /usr/lib/ruby/1.8/rubygems/custom_require.rb:31:in `gem_original_require': Insecure operation - gem_original_require
<CyrusYzGTt> > `axel -n www.fedoraproject.org`
<reiv> > `uname -a`
<CyrusYzGTt> > `gem install original
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, (eval):1:in `evaluate': compile error (eval):1: unterminated string meets end of file
<CyrusYzGTt> atcho§ freessh MM。妳來了，那個不能進了
<CyrusYzGTt> > `help
<Warm_HUG> 有人看不下去了
<reiv> > `uname -a`
<CyrusYzGTt> > `h
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, (eval):1:in `evaluate': compile error (eval):1: unterminated string meets end of file
<reiv> CyrusYzGTt: bot否？
<CyrusYzGTt> rechael§ 不是bot,是bot的開靈者
<CyrusYzGTt> reiv§  不是bot,是bot的開靈者
<CyrusYzGTt> reiv§ 當年 centerbot的指揮是我給她講道，
<atcho> CyrusYzGTt: shadongxi?
<CyrusYzGTt> atcho§ 是在大小眼之下的 AI bot
<atcho> 不清除
<Warm_HUG> CyrusYzGTt: 是k自己退了还是你的半个`把k搞死了？
<atcho> CyrusYzGTt: 发现忘了不少gmail的密码
<CyrusYzGTt> Warm_HUG§ 是 freeflying 的傑作
<CyrusYzGTt> atcho§ 。。。。那妳上次給我的freessh不能用了，再給個
<atcho> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯 我好久没用。。。
<atcho> CyrusYzGTt: 你是？？？
<atcho> 有无简短名字 CyrusYzGTt
<CyrusYzGTt> atcho§ 曾經用過cyrushmh
<atcho> CyrusYzGTt: 不好意思 我真的不怎么记得你
<atcho> CyrusYzGTt: 我健忘 这个很重要
<CyrusYzGTt> atcho§ 不過，我記得 那個 freessh是妳給我用的
<atcho> 我试了一下google app CyrusYzGTt 还好用
<CyrusYzGTt> atcho§ 那個 GApp 不安全，都是明文
<atcho> CyrusYzGTt: 我不在意这些
<Warm_HUG> 发送密码是明文都不在意？
<atcho> 我没有私密到那种需要保护自己资料的时候 CyrusYzGTt
<atcho> 自己搭建的app呢？ Warm_HUG
<tenzu> 我掉了？
<CyrusYzGTt> atcho§ 我在意，這樣就不會有太少人知道我在看 愛情動作 和 橡膠騙
<Big_bear> CyrusYzGTt?
<tenzu> 原来我真的掉了
<Warm_HUG> atcho: 加密怎么也要用点心吧？
<Big_bear> where are you from?CyrusyzGTt
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 正解，妳掉了幾次
<atcho> Warm_HUG: 我对此一窍不通
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 你怎么老是changing host
<CyrusYzGTt> Big_bear§ ..I shi tian chao Guang fu ren shi
<Big_bear> guang fu 在哪里啊
<Big_bear> 怎么看你说话这么别扭啊，我X
<alvin_rxg> http://i.imgur.com/daFRZ.gif
<Warm_HUG> 名字太长容易死掉的
<CyrusYzGTt> Big_bear§ 誰讓妳用鳥語問我
<atcho> 忘了密码 真杯具
<atcho> 记在了google doc里面重要东西。。。
<Big_bear> 我之前怀疑你是在用google translater啊
<CyrusYzGTt> Big_bear§ 天朝廣府人
<CyrusYzGTt> Big_bear§ 你不懂我自創的表達法，
<Big_bear> 冒
<Big_bear> 毛
<Warm_HUG> atcho: 以后在google上搜索一下自己的密码，然后就可以去历史记录里找回了~ ~
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 无线网老抽筋
<atcho> Warm_HUG: 帮帮忙找找
<Big_bear> 不过很多广东人是说不清楚普通话
<Big_bear> 广府人，即为广府民系，有狭义、广义之分。狭义的广府民系是指口语中的“广府人”，以广州为中心分布于珠三角及周边地区，以粤语广府片为母语，以珠玑巷
<Warm_HUG> atcho: 找什么？恐龙？
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 我家的無綫也是，可能是天氣變冷的關係
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 每天晚上 00:30-05:30 都是這樣
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 我这是学校的wifi
<CyrusYzGTt> Big_bear§ 我自創的廣府是廣東省的首府=廣府
<Big_bear> 2B
<Big_bear> :)
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 哦，窩茲阿批啼
<tenzu> KK +o了，要末日了
<lxK> 'h
<Big_bear> CyrusYzGTt 你用的哪个版本？
<ofan> > `reboot`
<lxK> `h
<^k^> ofan, (eval):1:in ``': Insecure operation -
<Warm_HUG> > `exit`
<^k^> 我的源代码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/ 或 http://code.google.com/p/kk-irc-bot/
<Warm_HUG> > `exit`
<CyrusYzGTt> Big_bear§ 什麼的版本？說具體的
<^k^> Warm_HUG, (eval):1:in ``': Insecure operation -
<Big_bear> 你用的哪个ubuntu版本
<CyrusYzGTt> > `h
<Warm_HUG> > `
<Warm_HUG> > `logout`
<^k^> 我的源代码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/ 或 http://code.google.com/p/kk-irc-bot/
<lxK> `h
<Warm_HUG> > `
<^k^> 我的源代码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/ 或 http://code.google.com/p/kk-irc-bot/
<^k^> Warm_HUG, (eval):1:in `evaluate': compile error
<ofan> ruby的唉
<Warm_HUG> > `pkill bash`
<^k^> Warm_HUG, (eval):1:in ``': Insecure operation -
<Warm_HUG> `test
<^k^> ...休息一下...
<Warm_HUG> > `test
<ofan> > `whoami`
<^k^> Warm_HUG, (eval):1:in `evaluate': compile error
<ofan> > `whoami`
<^k^> 我的源代码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/ 或 http://code.google.com/p/kk-irc-bot/
<ofan> > `whoami`
<^k^> 我的源代码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/ 或 http://code.google.com/p/kk-irc-bot/
<Big_bear> `h
<Warm_HUG> > `半个
<Kandu> MaskRay: 我直接用 arch 的 initrd 改的，很方便的
<^k^> Warm_HUG, (eval):1:in `evaluate': compile error
<Warm_HUG> 自己会补后面半个？
<Kandu> caleb-: 怎麼做的？
<lxK> `a lxK
<lxK> `h
<lxK> `a lxK
<Kandu> MaskRay: 還有你說不設置 root 是什麼意思呢
<ofan> > `rst
<^k^> ofan, (eval):1:in `evaluate': compile error
<ofan> `rst
<^k^> ofan, ✔ restarted, check_charset=1, get_ub_feed=0, get_title=1
<Use-Firefox> `new
<_myke> 请问
<_myke> 如果是ati radeon显卡
<_myke> FB_RADEON是否需要？
<lindows915> _myke>> 如果你要用KMS就不用。
<_myke> lindows915: DRM和KMS有什么关系
<lindows915> _myke>> 不用Kernel Modesetting就要。如果你沒有把握就開着。
<_myke> lindows915: 这3者关系我高不清楚
<_myke> lindows915: radeon.modeset=1
<lindows915> _myke>> 那就不用。
<Warm_HUG> > `echo aaaaaaaaa > /dev/net/tun
<_myke> lindows915: 问题我要知道drm是什么
<CyrusYzGTt> _myke§ 我也是ati的用mesa就可以了
<Warm_HUG> > `
<^k^> Warm_HUG, (eval):1:in `evaluate': compile error
<lindows915> _myke>> 具體的我也不清楚。
<lindows915> _myke>> 去看看Wikipedia吧。
<lindows915> Warm_HUG>> 這是用什麼寫的呀？
<Warm_HUG> lindows915: ?
<iIlL10oO> > 'China'.reverse
<^k^> iIlL10oO, anihC
<CyrusYzGTt> > `1+1=?
<caleb-> Kandu: initrd 本来就不需要
<caleb-> Kandu: 发行版用 initrd 是为了方便支持各种乱七八糟的硬件
<Warm_HUG> > `
<_myke> lindows915: 完了，我刚才参数很多白选
<^k^> Warm_HUG, (eval):1:in `evaluate': compile error
<_myke> lindows915: 刚才把F6按成F7了
<lindows915> _myke>> 沒有事，放裡面也不會壞你的好事了。
<lindows915> _myke>> 哦，是這個意思呀……
<_myke> lindows915: 我要重选Device Drivers了
<Warm_HUG> CyrusYzGTt: 我给尾巴，就回复我了.....
<lindows915> _myke>> 慢慢來吧。我剛玩 Gentoo 的時候還搞過一次數據流失呢。
<lindows915> _myke>> 最後還花了 500 元請人修復，最後還什麼都沒有修復出來。
<iIlL10oO> bash 里写 s=a 竟然没报错
<reiv> > `ps aux`
<Kandu> caleb-: 唔，那是內核直接編譯進磁盤驅動和相應的文件系統驅動，掛載磁盤然後啟動吧
<Kandu> caleb-:
<_myke> lindows915: 选Device Drivers特别累
<^k^> reiv, (eval):1:in ``': Insecure operation -
<CyrusYzGTt> Warm_HUG§ 自己玩吧，我正在 looking neting smailing talking
<lindows915> _myke>> 都是這樣。
<CyrusYzGTt> > `gem install  htmlentities rchardet mechanize
<CyrusYzGTt> > `gem install  htmlentities rchardet mechanize`
<CyrusYzGTt> > 'gem install  htmlentities rchardet mechanize'
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, (eval):1:in `evaluate': compile error
<Kandu> caleb-: 剛在討論不用磁盤執行 linux 。我想當然地把你說的當成不用 initrd 就完成引導和執行(內核不去碰硬盤)
<Kandu> caleb-: 於是就好奇地發問了 :)
<caleb-> rootfs 不用在硬盘啊
<caleb-> 放哪都行
<_myke> lindows915: 问题我对硬件很不熟悉，看一个参数几乎都要去lsmod | grep下
<Warm_HUG> > `groups`
<^k^> Warm_HUG, (eval):1:in ``': Insecure operation -
<Warm_HUG> > `su`
<CyrusYzGTt> > `who`
<CyrusYzGTt> > `whoami`
<^k^> 我的源代码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, kk pts/2 2011-01-14 20:09 (115.227.8.31:S.0)
<CyrusYzGTt> 知道了 ^k^ 的ip地址，下一步跨省/國，，
<MaskRay> Kandu: 是不是把 /usr 塞进 initrd 了？
<Kandu> MaskRay: 是的
<Kandu> MaskRay: 呃，不是
<Kandu> MaskRay: 我沒試過用 磁盤上的 /usr 塞進 initrd
<CyrusYzGTt> > `whereis tor`
<Warm_HUG> > `/op CyrusYzGTt`
<Kandu> MaskRay: 只往 /usr/bin 里塞了幾個自己寫的小程序
<CyrusYzGTt> > `whereis php`
<Kandu> MaskRay: /bin /sbin 里已有 arch 預先放好的基礎程式了
<MaskRay> Kandu: 明白了
<MaskRay> > `ls`
<CyrusYzGTt> > `wall hello world`
<^k^> MaskRay, a.rb default.conf http_get.rb irc.rb lib log main.rb open-uri20110114-1185-1pgraad-0 person_default.conf.yaml person_ub.conf.yaml QQWry.Dat README scr.rb tags ub.conf vc75m5Q
<CyrusYzGTt> > `ls -Z`
 * Kandu 好可憐，不小心解開 initrd 覆蓋磁盤文件了
<CyrusYzGTt> Kandu§ 不用怕，讓GG抱抱
<Warm_HUG> > `md5sum /etc/passwd`
<CyrusYzGTt> Kandu§ 明天會更好
<iBacchus> 大家能不能上google啊
<MaskRay> > `cat README`
<CyrusYzGTt> > `ls -Z
<caleb-> Kandu: 珍爱生命，远离 root
<^k^> MaskRay, 需要安装ruby, 安装ruby : 建议装 1.8 , 小数第一位,偶数表示稳定版本, 1.9 奇数是测试版本. windows : http://rubyinstaller.org/downloads/ linux下面一般是 apt-get install ruby-full 之类的,我用的是ubuntu . 装完ruby后升级 gem, 命令是: gem update --system 然后安装3个库: gem install htmlentities rchardet mechanize 运行: ruby irc.rb 或 ./irc.rb 或
<Warm_HUG> > `md5sum /etc/passwd`
<CyrusYzGTt> md5sum /etc/passwd
<Kandu> caleb-: 呃，initrd 裡面有幾個 /dev/* 需要 mknod
<CyrusYzGTt> > `md5sum /etc/passwd
<Kandu> caleb-: 必須 root
<MaskRay> Warm_HUG: 没用的，只支持有限几个命令
 * Kandu 重裝系統包ing
<Warm_HUG> MaskRay: 白名单？
<iGoogle> tenzu:
<CyrusYzGTt> 今天的log可能要記錄了
<MaskRay> reiv: 您出马吧，上次我见证了你干掉 ^k^ 的过程
<Warm_HUG> > `hi
<tenzu> iGoogle: 神马都是不可见的
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 你又调戏KK了
<RavenChan> > `ls`
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 只是看看她家宠物而已
<^k^> RavenChan, a.rb default.conf http_get.rb irc.rb lib log main.rb person_default.conf.yaml person_ub.conf.yaml QQWry.Dat README scr.rb tags ub.conf vwtpJds
<RavenChan> > `pwd`
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 谁在挂KK？
<CyrusYzGTt> > `who`
<tenzu> `suck my crysanthemum`
<CyrusYzGTt> > `whoami`
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 不知道
<iIlL10oO> vwtpJds 目录哪来的?
<RavenChan> > `uname -a`
<reiv> > 5.times {|i| p i}
<^k^> RavenChan, Linux ub1 2.6.37-12-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jan 5 18:42:49 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<RavenChan> 内核好新...
<RavenChan> > `date`
<tenzu> 2.6.34表示鸭梨很大
<MaskRay> > `nc`
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 喂= =
 * reiv Linux ez965 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Dec 24 21:36:20 CST 2010 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<caleb-> tenzu: 为毛用这奇怪的版本？
<RavenChan> > `ifconfig`
<reiv> > `/sbin/ifconfig`
<caleb-> 哦，原来 34 也是 longterm
<MaskRay> > `cat irc.rb`
 * caleb- 自己掌嘴
<^k^> RavenChan, eth0 Link encap:以太网 硬件地址 08:00:27:3b:52:27 inet 地址:192.168.0.247 广播:192.168.0.255 掩码:255.255.255.0 inet6 地址: fe80::a00:27ff:fe3b:5227/64 Scope:Link UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 跃点数:1
<RavenChan> locale居然是中文。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^又暴露了真實地址了，慶賀
<tenzu> 爱屁V6啊
<MaskRay> RavenChan: pong
<RavenChan> CyrusYzGTt, 没啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 而且是簡體的，應該是天朝大陸的
<caleb-> ipv6++
<caleb-> ipv4 剩不到一个月鸟
<RavenChan> > `ls /`
<reiv> zh_CN的locale...
<CyrusYzGTt> RavenChan§ 我之前讓 ^k^ 暴露了 ip
<Warm_HUG> ^k^: 你偏心，刚刚我ifconfig你就不给执行，BS
<CyrusYzGTt> RavenChan§ 我之前讓 ^k^ 暴露了外網 ip
<caleb-> 不过上头发完了，底下的 ipv4 还没发完
<Warm_HUG> ^k^: 你偏心，刚刚我ifconfig你就不给执行，BS+1
<MaskRay> > `ping -c 1 g.cn`
<RavenChan> CyrusYzGTt, 哪有？
<Warm_HUG> ^k^: 你偏心，刚刚我ifconfig你就不给执行，BS+2
<Warm_HUG> ^k^: 你偏心，刚刚我ifconfig你就不给执行，BS+3
<Warm_HUG> ^k^: 你偏心，刚刚我ifconfig你就不给执行，BS+4
<RavenChan> CyrusYzGTt, 怎么做？
<Warm_HUG> ^k^: 你偏心，刚刚我ifconfig你就不给执行，BS+5
<tenzu> 坏坏你要挂了
<reiv> > `netstat -nt`
<RavenChan> > `curl www.ip138.com`
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 注意给别人机会，没事的
<Warm_HUG> 没事吧
<Warm_HUG> 的确的
<Warm_HUG> 再试试
<Warm_HUG> bot
<MaskRay> > `mv main.{rb,rb2}`
<Warm_HUG> 我没超3行
<Warm_HUG> 的
<Warm_HUG> 是
<Warm_HUG> 吧？
<^k^> Warm_HUG:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<lainme> ^k^: 浙江嘉兴，电信？
<iIlL10oO> lainme: 哪里查到的?
<CyrusYzGTt> T 1295011554 <^k^>	CyrusYzGTt, kk pts/2 2011-01-14 20:09 (115.227.8.31:S.0)
<iIlL10oO> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 115.227.8.31 ^k^ 的 ip地址
<MaskRay> > `pkill ruby`
<Warm_HUG> 才十几行就发飙
<RavenChan> > `ls /boot/vmlinuz*`
<lainme> > `ifconfig`
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 报应了吧
<^k^> lainme, eth0 Link encap:以太网 硬件地址 08:00:27:3b:52:27 inet 地址:192.168.0.247 广播:192.168.0.255 掩码:255.255.255.0 inet6 地址: fe80::a00:27ff:fe3b:5227/64 Scope:Link UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 跃点数:1
<Warm_HUG> MaskRay: 那家伙神经的，同样的命令，不同的人，能不能执行看运气
<MaskRay> > `ip addr`
<RavenChan> > `ls /boot/vmlinuz*`
<RavenChan> > `ls -l /boot/vmlinuz*`
<MaskRay> Warm_HUG: 它好像老是忽略我。。
<tenzu> rm神马的，它会干掉自己么？
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 那家伙判断food的算法是神马？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 您牛气太强了什么的。。。
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 那家伙判断flood的算法是神马？
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 你这问题太为难我了
<MaskRay> RavenChan: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> T 1295011554 <^k^>	CyrusYzGTt, kk pts/2 2011-01-14 20:09 (115.227.8.31:S.0)
<MaskRay> > `pkill -9 ruby`
<tenzu> `ls -al`
<CyrusYzGTt> > `who`
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 难道疼疼大神没看过k的源码么
<CyrusYzGTt> > `whoami`
<RavenChan> > `who am i`
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 我不会编程，看个毛源码
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 难道你不会脚本神马的么？
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 我觉得我能在ubuntu论坛和irc里混到今天，很不容易
<Warm_HUG> tenzu: 同感同感
<tenzu> Warm_HUG: 接下来我打算去祸害arch论坛和irc
<MopperWhite> 我表示我依然在装系统……
<MopperWhite> tenzu: 算我一个……
<iIlL10oO> CyrusYzGTt: 牛,被你搞到IP了,哈哈,不过可能用了代理也说不定,也可能是ssh过去
<tenzu> MopperWhite: hi，中学生
<MopperWhite> tenzu: 怎么祸害？刷屏？
<CyrusYzGTt> iIlL10oO§ 呵呵，去查查ip是否在天朝的，然後大家一起跨省 ^k^
<MopperWhite> tenzu: 在gtalk里经常这样……
<MaskRay> > `w`
<tenzu> MopperWhite: 长年渗透，之后让所有人跟我一样BT
<iIlL10oO> CyrusYzGTt: 呵呵, ^k^ 估计要怕怕了
<_myke> DEPRECATED是否是被替代的？
<CyrusYzGTt> iIlL10oO§ 呵呵，誰讓她，只給5行，給10行就好了
<Warm_HUG> 只是测试bot的未知的缺陷嘛
<MopperWhite> 要重装了
<CyrusYzGTt> T 1295011554 <^k^>	CyrusYzGTt, kk pts/2 2011-01-14 20:09 (115.227.8.31:S.0)
<CyrusYzGTt> 您查询的IP:115.227.8.31
<CyrusYzGTt>     * 本站主数据：浙江省嘉兴市 电信
<CyrusYzGTt>     * 参考数据一：浙江省嘉兴市 电信
<CyrusYzGTt>     * 参考数据二：浙江省嘉兴市 电信
 * MopperWhite 给我勇气！！！
<RavenChan> > `who am i`
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: Who know
<_myke> 累死了
<MopperWhite> ？
<_myke> 总算配置到Filesystem
<MopperWhite> 为啥？
<MopperWhite> LFS？
<^k^> 我要换个主机了~~~
<lainme> ……真人来了？
<CyrusYzGTt> 原來 ^k^ 在 浙江省嘉兴市 电信
<_myke> 编译内核
<^k^> 用代理 + ssh 也可以
<MopperWhite> 用什么文件系统比较好？
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 是你的嗎？ kk pts/2 2011-01-14 20:09 (115.227.8.31:S.0)
<MopperWhite> hi？？
<MopperWhite> 大家觉得用什么文件系统比较好？
<MopperWhite> XFS?
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ ext4
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 听说XFS很强大云云……
<drazet> 哈楼哈
<drazet> 洒家来了
<MopperWhite> drazet: 好久不见！上次谢谢啦～
<drazet> 文件系统没特殊要求 用ext4就行
<MopperWhite> 大家觉得/
<drazet> MopperWhite, 客气 你谢过了
<MopperWhite> drazet: 那/应该分配多少？
<CyrusYzGTt> drazet§ 歡迎太監大哥千歲來臨
<MopperWhite> drazet: 挂载"/"的分区应该分多少？
<MopperWhite> 什么状况……
<RavenChan> > `df`
<CyrusYzGTt> > `df -h
<CyrusYzGTt> > `df -h`
<CyrusYzGTt> > 'df -h'
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, df -h
<reiv> MopperWhite: / 在30G以内吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 靈魂歸位了？
<_myke> lindows915: 怎么启动ccache
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ kk pts/2 2011-01-14 20:09 (115.227.8.31:S.0)
<lindows915> _myke>> Gentoo？
<_myke> MopperWhite: xfs对小文件非常糟糕，btrfs比较先进
<MopperWhite> reiv: 不用更大吗？？
<_myke> lindows915: archlinux
<_myke> lindows915: 我还是看下wiki
<lindows915> _myke>> 為什麼要 ccache？你天天都要編譯完全一樣的源文件嗎？
<RavenChan> _myke,  btrfs的性能还很糟糕。。。
<MopperWhite> _myke: 还是ext4吧……话说"/"分区多大最好？我有400G空闲空间
<RavenChan> _myke, xfs挺适合BT
<_myke> RavenChan: 我单独分一个分区给xfs
<_myke> RavenChan: reiser4如何？
<lindows915> _myke>> 經過 Gentoo Bugs 上的人解惑，加上實際體驗，其實 CCache 效果不好。
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 蜗牛哥用XFS的吧……
<RavenChan> _myke, 没有过
<_myke> lindows915: 编译内核
<MopperWhite> "/"30G够用？
<RavenChan> _myke, 我也是= =
<_myke> lindows915: ccache编译内核不错的
<MopperWhite> ？？？？？
<reiv> MopperWhite: rootfs                 40G   22G   16G  59% /
<RavenChan> lindows915, 怎么可能。。。
<_myke> lindows915: 内核的确是经常要编译重复文件
<MopperWhite> reiv: 茫然中
<lindows915> RavenChan>> 因為 ccache 不是光有好，還會出事。最後我被建議不要用 ccache
<_myke> MopperWhite: 如果觉得太难给分区大小，就用lvm
<RavenChan> lindows915, 很少会。。
<MopperWhite> _myke: lvm……
<reiv> MopperWhite: 那就放60G吧，现在硬盘一般500G。
<RavenChan> lindows915, 我还没被ccache坑过
<MopperWhite> reiv: 行！
<reiv> 有了好cpu，ccache就是浮云
<_myke> RavenChan: 你在2.6.37测试过btrfs?
<caleb-> 在 ramdisk 编译，ccache就是浮云
<RavenChan> _myke, 那倒没。。。
<lindows915> _myke>> 反正随便吧，我一時也找不會那個 Bug 了。
<reiv> 我的/usr/portage/distfiles有23G，非常郁闷....
<CyrusYzGTt> reiv§ 用 btrfs保證超高壓縮。。。。不過要自己調整
<RavenChan> CyrusYzGTt, 不高吧。。
<MopperWhite> 100M/boot;2G swap;60G给/;300G给/home
<MopperWhite> 如何？
<RavenChan> CyrusYzGTt, 而且btrfs自己的metadata很占空间的
<xiaobai> 新人请教，10.10自带的文件管理器Nautilus不能记住修改后的图标视图，f5刷新后就还原了
<MaskRay> 当初 /usr/portage/distfiles 只分了10G，现在有些后悔
<happyaron> RavenChan: 那是因为小文件直接存metadata里了。
<MopperWhite> xiaobai: 我们的名字有异曲同工之妙……
<caleb-> 这年头流行不分那么细了
<CyrusYzGTt> RavenChan§ MM，我還沒用btrfs,我是幫ee再找幾個小白試試
<MopperWhite> 100M/boot;2G swap;60G给/;300G给/home
<MopperWhite> 到底如何？
<RavenChan> happyaron, = =
<MopperWhite> CyrusYzGTt: 我也是小白……
<MopperWhite> ？？？
<MopperWhite> hi~~~
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ 一般用戶的使用不是小白，
 * reiv 现在的/usr/portage/distfiles是在BT机上的，通过nfs挂到desktop上。
<reiv> CyrusYzGTt: distfiles里面全是压缩包呀...
<reiv> MopperWhite: 那个分区可以了。
<MopperWhite> reiv: 加密主目录会怎么样？
<reiv> MopperWhite: 没试过。
<caleb-> 加密不错啊
<MopperWhite> reiv: 在Live CD下即使是root也打不开吗？
<MopperWhite> 我怕不能在紧急情况下备份……
<xiaobai> Nautilus里右上角按钮把图标视图修改成紧凑视图或列表视图后，重新进入路径依旧变成默认的原视图
<_myke> MopperWhite: 建议不要加密
<_myke> MopperWhite: 除非关键资料
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<_myke> MopperWhite: 首先加密会延缓读写速度
<CyrusYzGTt> 我是主板加密的，其它沒有加密
<_myke> 内核已经编译了1分钟多了，怎么还没好？
<RavenChan> _myke, Orz OTL
<caleb-> _myke: 没编过内核？
 * MaskRay 开始编译
<_myke> caleb-: CPU是i7, 我从网上看见“正常只要1分钟”
<_myke> caleb-: 我以前Pentium M的编译了23分钟
<_myke> caleb-: Pentium M是1.7G的
<caleb-> _myke: 要看 config 多不多
<caleb-> _myke: 另外就是编译参数
<_myke> caleb-: 好像差不多好了
<MopperWhite> 从安装界面上我对10.10充满好感
<_myke> caleb-: 在LD了
<_myke> caleb-: Ok
<_myke> caleb-: 我就普通的make -j9
 * MeaCulpa T410 Core I5 的本子，64位内核起不来...
<touparx> caleb-: make -j9?
<touparx> _myke: make -j9?
<lindows915> reiv>> 你想清理 /usr/portage/distfiles？
<lindows915> reiv>> 還是已經清理過了？
<RavenChan> MeaCulpa, Orz
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 单位的本子我64位live cd内存循环报错
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .
<lindows915> reiv>> 23G是不是有點過了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 奇怪了~~
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 难道是bios。。。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 第一次遇到这种...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa:
<MopperWhite> 我的小说太监快1个月了……
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 神马小说？
<_myke> touparx: 怎么？
<_myke> caleb-: 估计是Kernel Panic, 我重启了
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 反正不是蜗牛哥那种教程
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 跟ubuntu有关
<touparx> _myke: 一般不是j后的数字只比处理器核心数目多一个么？
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 关系不太大
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 那能叫“小说”嘛。。。
<caleb-> touparx: 多一点也不会怎样
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 能！！
<_myke> touparx: 4核，超线程变成8个
<touparx> _myke: 你要测试内核的调度？
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, = =
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 目前一共弄了7章，预计有不超过15章
<_myke> touparx: 超线程不是基本上是8线程了么？
<touparx> _myke: 哦，超线程啊
<_myke> touparx: 虽然我不理解什么超线程
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 小说就要有起因发展高潮结尾
<caleb-> 其实瓶颈在 disk I/O
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 是小说就要有人物有情节
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 有啊
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 而且还是和ub有关？
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, Orz
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 嗯
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 求
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: ubt的作用……有点像007里的神奇车子……
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 要看= =
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=299875
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 自己写的小说【最新更新：2010年12月5日】
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: reiv: zgrep CROSS /proc/config.gz 结果是什么？
<MopperWhite> ra
<MopperWhite> 介绍向我展示了一些邪恶的东西……
<MopperWhite> 话说，10.04能用10.10的源吗？
<RavenChan> “mw其实不是他的真名，这是他的网名，不过他很喜欢这个名字，因为这是他为自己起的名字。”
<RavenChan> 好想吐槽。。。
<MaskRay> RavenChan: zgrep CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT /proc/config.gz
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 為什麼这么肯定我有/proc/config.gz= =
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 结果是空哦~
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 你 ramdisk 弄了几个？多大？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 一个都没有
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我关掉了
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 我留两个吧
<reiv> MaskRay: CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE=""
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 我系统都起不来，弹何config
<_myke> 新内核有问题
<_myke> 如果开上radeon.modeset=1就无法启动了
<MeaCulpa> 是不是应该把超线程关了，我现在是一个只支持32位的4核core i5
<RavenChan> MaskRay, MeaCulpa cross compile似乎是很麻烦的。。
<MaskRay> reiv: 明白了，原来几次 menuconfig 退出都选不保存了。。。真不容易
<reiv> lindows915: 经常用eclean清distfiles
<MeaCulpa> RavenChan: 不麻烦
<_myke> MeaCulpa: 不开radeon.modeset=1正常
 * MeaCulpa 是不是应该bios把超线程关了，我现在是一个只支持32位的4核core i5
<reiv> MaskRay: 现在有nconfig了，推荐用.
<lindows915> reiv>> 結果還23G
<_myke> MeaCulpa: 不过终端就悲剧了
<RavenChan> MeaCulpa, 不是需要一整套gcc/binutils么
<lindows915> reiv>> 你那裡沒有藏什麼不應該在/usr/portage/distfiles裡的東西吧？
<MaskRay> reiv: 功能没 menuconfig 强大，比如根据特征字符跳转
<_myke> MaskRay: 支持的
<_myke> MaskRay: 输入/然后输入特征字符
<_myke> MaskRay: nconfig的结构改变了
<MeaCulpa> RavenChan: 众多distro都有方案
<MaskRay> _myke: menuconfig 选项里有高亮字符，可以快速跳转
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 这个世界上有4核32位 core i5么
<touparx> nconfig不太好看，居中对齐
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: no
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 那一定是我bios设置不对
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: lscpu
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: /proc/cpuinfo 有4个
<reiv> MaskRay: nconfig好看。
<MaskRay> reiv: _myke: make menuconfig MENUCONFIG_COLOR=blackbg
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: grep lm /proc/cpuinfo
<kikicai> wow
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 但是就连ubuntu 的Qemu都和我说，我的是32位cpu
 * kikicai 在 32bit 的 ubuntu 上编译  64bit 内核 ing 
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: lm有没有？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: == 我换个32的live cd
 * kikicai 平滑切换到 64 位系统 
<kikicai> ;)
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 你吃多撑的，都干啥阿
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我没台式机，只好自己note装个linux
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 马上要出去了，整点a片
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 给海关看？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: en
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 有lm...
<MeaCulpa> lm是啥
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: lm就是64位
<MaskRay> reiv: 我干脆把 MENUCONFIG_COLOR=blackbg 写到 /etc/env.d 里算了，反正也不多这一个环境变量。。。
<MeaCulpa> 我32位的live cd进去都能看到两个processor
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 跟那个没关系阿
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 那是咋回事，我手头所有64位的live cd全部起不来
<dell640m> 要看一遍linux源代码，现实么？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: lscpu也能看到cpu支持的模式
<reiv> MaskRay: 现在基本都是make oldconfig，也就无所谓了。
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 32 位的就能起来
<reiv> MeaCulpa: 你bios里把64bit关了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: CPU op-mode(S): 32bit, 64bit
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 这不是一清二楚吗
<MeaCulpa> reiv: 不知道哪里有的开...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 那为啥...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: define 人品
<dell640m> 有没有比研究一遍linux代码更好的方法？？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ....
 * MeaCulpa 再研究研究bios
<happyaron> dell640m: 你都看明白以后就成著名的kernel hacker了。
<dell640m> happyaron: 可是我总觉的看不完，因为它每天都在不断更新代码量...
<kikicai> gcc -m64 就行啦
<reiv> MeaCulpa: AMD64算是一个CPU的扩展，有些BIOS可以把这个禁掉的。
<drazet> o shit
<dell640m> happyaron: 是不是就像看杂志一样了，每天一段儿
 * kikicai make ARCH=x86_64 CC="gcc -m64" 就可以编译出 64位内核咯
<drazet> 10.04竟然没有默认安装network-manager
<drazet> shit
<reiv> 我有一个i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc
<reiv> 还有x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc
<MeaCulpa> reiv: hmm... 没找到这些
<MeaCulpa> reiv: 我这个应该是双核的i5
<MeaCulpa> lenovo那么恶心...
<happyaron> dell640m: 你要看就锁定一个版本看下去
<reiv> MeaCulpa: 去google一下吧。
<kikicai> reiv:  32bit ubuntu 没有 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc
<happyaron> dell640m: 天天看更新的代码是linus下面那些模块维护大佬的工作。
<kikicai> reiv:  但是 gcc -m64  可以用
<dell640m> happyaron: 那么能否给点建议，看哪个版本的？
<happyaron> dell640m: 找个稳定版看呗。
<reiv> 可以装的呀，就是一般的cross compiler.
<happyaron> dell640m: 现在开始就看2.6.37
<Jagdwurst> dell640m: 先找本书把里面用到的基本的数据结构搞清楚吧，那些基本的变化不多。否则直接看代码一头雾水
<happyaron> dell640m: 或者你买本书看也行，比代码的内容少很多，但是有解释。
<MeaCulpa> reiv: google 的出来就不用问了，和和
<reiv> MeaCulpa: 打客服电话。
<dell640m> happyaron: Jagdwurst:可是我觉得有一头污水再慢慢解决雾水会更深刻点
<MeaCulpa> reiv: :P
<dell640m> 先从boot启动看起？
<happyaron> dell640m: 那么大个东西，你要是想从污水里看，要按年算的时间才能把各种头绪都找到
<MopperWhite> 各种错别字……
<happyaron> 。。。
<zzmfish> 我看过《linux内核完全剖析》《linux内核修炼之道》，正在开始看《Understanding the Linux Kernel》
<reiv> 各位兄弟，有熟悉android的不？
<Jagdwurst> dell640m: 看你要用到哪方面.　如果只是想把操作系统原理中的知识体会一遍，那么把mm,进程,io这些看完来也就差不多了
<yunfan> 这里一到了晚上 老鬼们就开始活动了
<Jagdwurst> dell640m: 只是把主要的数据结构看一下
<drazet> zzmfish, 看什么鸟书阿 直接看code
<zzmfish> 《linux内核修炼之道》容易速成，《Understanding the Linux Kernel》比较深入
<dell640m> happyaron: Jagdwurst：多谢指教！
 * kikicai T2330 是 64位的么？
<Jagdwurst> kikicai: 是
<Jagdwurst> kikicai: 我正用着
 * kikicai 真的？
<kikicai> Jagdwurst: T2330 是低端的啊。
<Jagdwurst> kikicai: 几年前的了，当时就为了这64位买的
<kikicai> Jagdwurst:  intel 很 shit 啊，到现在还产  32bit CPU
<lindows915> 問一下，像Intel GMA 4500 這樣的顯卡不會是超級低端，以至於大災變更新更新都能把它淘汰的吧？
<kikicai> Jagdwurst:  哪像 AMD 啊，全线 64bit
<Jagdwurst> kikicai:  但这cpu发热量相对较少
<kikicai> Jagdwurst: 超级慢啊
<Jagdwurst> kikicai:  还行啊
<kikicai> Jagdwurst: 和 atom 一个频率
<Jagdwurst> kikicai: 开了800MHZ很少占滿的，除非做数学运算
<Jagdwurst> kikicai: 或者优化什么电路之类的
<yunfan> arm那些呢
<kikicai> Jagdwurst:  ... 交叉编译好拉，测试一下 64内核能否启动，呵呵
<Jagdwurst> kikicai:主要瓶颈还是我的ram太小..
<Jagdwurst> kikicai: 完全可以64位的
<kikicai1> Jagdwurst:
<kikicai1> kikicai
<kikicai1> Jagdwurst: 哈哈，64bit 内核运行着 32bit 的系统
<kikicai1> Jagdwurst: 其实这个比 PAE 要高效的
 * kikicai1 交叉编译成功咯！
<guojing-cn> 怎么打上面那种字？
<Jagdwurst> \0x0A  ACTION
 * kikicai  hi
<kikicai> Jagdwurst: 哈哈，64bit 内核运行着 32bit 的系统
<Jagdwurst> kikicai: 真的假的?
<kikicai> Jagdwurst: yes
<kikicai> Jagdwurst:  64 位内核运行 32位系统，发现性能要高啊！ 。。。。。。 因为没有 high mem 了
<ubuntu> 不热闹啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 在準備年關的東東
<zrqlx126> 最近繁体字怎么越来越多？难道教育部真的要恢复繁体字教育？
<CyrusYzGTt> 不是，是因爲繁體字好認和好看
<zrqlx126> 嗯，确实好看，好认不觉得，不过要承认化繁为简是一个优质的想法
<CyrusYzGTt> 道不同，不相爲謀，不撩你
<zrqlx126> 当时不知道国家为什么会认为繁体字不适合网络时代
<Jagdwurst> 如果计算机技术早出来５０年，也就不会简化汉字了
<Jagdwurst> 至少不会这么大规模的简化
<zrqlx126> 现在看来当时的决定是目光短浅的~~
<CyrusYzGTt> 是政治掛帥
<Jagdwurst> 简化字倒没什么不好，但合并字就有点不爽
<zrqlx126> 马英九说简体汉字让人学习中文更加困难？呵呵
<void1> 又来简体繁体话题了
<CyrusYzGTt> 太上天朝的馬總統正解啊
<zrqlx126> 还举了一个什么例子
<void1> 反正正體中文也不是不認識
<zrqlx126> 想想看以前的文献资料可都是繁体的，尤其是写出来的书法字，繁体确实好看
<Jagdwurst> 什么时候台湾或者大陆解放了，应该让两地的文字、科技词汇并存一段时间，最后优胜劣汰，取其精华
<CyrusYzGTt> 超玄理論的話題又來了
<zrqlx126> 嗯，外来词汇的中文翻译两地也不一样
<drazet> 呵呵 你們就做夢吧
<CyrusYzGTt> drazet§ 歡迎太監大哥千歲來臨
<zrqlx126> 最可气的是，打印机用的繁体驱动，人一定要叫印表机
<drazet> CyrusYzGTt, ee不踹你 你就不舒服了阿
<drazet> 繁體字才是正統
<drazet> 你只不過是習慣了簡體字的表達方式而已
<CyrusYzGTt> drazet§ 千歲大哥，這與ee那王八沒關係
<zrqlx126> 丫丫的，资料打印一定是印表的么？
<cfy_ipod> 厄，想把东西记下来，列表形式，想了下，还是选择sqlite,在ipod touch上
<drazet> CyrusYzGTt, 真喜歡看ee飛你
<drazet> 資料打印一定要叫print麽
<cfy_ipod> CyrusYzGTt: ee is not here....
<CyrusYzGTt> zrqlx126§ 按古字意思沒錯的，不過我們的翻譯都帶電/打/等暴力詞彙
<zrqlx126> 还有人蜘蛛侠，一定要叫蜘蛛人
<zrqlx126> 丫丫的，一点文学素养都没有
<Jagdwurst> 网路上的芳邻——多简洁
<CyrusYzGTt> 你看列印和打印那個素養一點
<zrqlx126> 当然是列印
<zrqlx126> 这个比较合适
<zrqlx126> 不是反对所有的繁体表达，真是有一些让人郁闷~~
<drazet> 碎覺了
 * kikicai 抱歉，给一个插曲，日本当年精简汉字到 1830 个才发明了自动排版机器。
<zrqlx126> 日本？
<CyrusYzGTt> 那些殘體叫“字”？
<zrqlx126> 那不叫精简汉字，汉字有人能精简的了么？那叫盗用汉字
 * kikicai 简体字没什么不好。如果单纯讨厌  GCD 才讨厌 简体，那没得说
 * kikicai 中国的落后也是汉字引起的。汉字多，导致印刷技术止步不前。
<zrqlx126> 简体字好写，可是繁体字好认，各有千秋，所以我们国家现在不提倡繁体，但是不反对繁体，简繁并用才是王道
 * kikicai 书籍印刷的不进步直接导致知识无法普及到大众，直接导致人民愚昧
<void1> 日本又没有精简汉字写法
 * kikicai 人民愚昧自然中国就落后拉
<yunfan> 用英文最好
<yunfan> 全球都用一个语言文字
 * kikicai 严重同意。
 * kikicai 最好全球都用 汉字
<kikicai> 哈哈
<zrqlx126> 汉字多？是多啊，可是世界上没有仅仅就这一种进化的十分完善的象形文字
<yunfan> 你凭什么让别人用汉字
<yunfan> 现在的社会就是英语文字的先进 那就大家一起用好了
<kikicai> yunfan:  只要中国发达拉，人家自然喜欢用
<yunfan> 美国原来是英国的殖民地 现在还不是照样当老大
<zrqlx126> 26个字母排列组合数量是有限的，马上就根ipv4一样~~呵呵
<alvin_rxg> zrqlx126: 长度不限
<zrqlx126> 但是不能无限长
<zrqlx126> 就跟汉字一样，不能无限复杂，但是可以无限创造
<zrqlx126> 国学大师说，汉字是一种象形文字，虽然进化的已经跟原来的意义不太一样了，但是仍然能找到原来的涵义
<zrqlx126> 蕴涵祖先的生活智慧，这一点我想很多字母文字都无法提供~~
<yunfan> 经典派最害人
<yunfan> 祖先这么厉害 怎么传下去最后还落后 还挨打了？
<XwinX> yunfan: 顶你
<zrqlx126> 呵呵，没有说祖先多厉害啊~~
<yunfan> XwinX: 你老婆呢 怎么半夜来上网
<XwinX> yunfan: 睡着了
<yunfan> 我最讨厌什么文化优越主义了  真yy
<yunfan> XwinX: 那你怎么想起上网了
<zrqlx126> 只是说这个文字能够表达这么个东西
<XwinX> yunfan: 无聊
<yunfan> 那2进制只有两个东西呢 还不是构成了我们信息社会的基础呢
<yunfan> 形式算个p阿
<guojing-cn> 有人能告诉我怎么打粗体么。。
<yunfan> 一天到晚折腾形式
<yunfan> 从来不去研究内容
<zrqlx126> 呵呵，激进了，我也不反对英文哦
<guojing-cn> 我还学日语呢 有人反日么？
<XwinX> 我主张汉字拼音化
<yunfan> 不要拼音 就是要用英文
<zrqlx126> 这就是中华文化之所以能够不中断的延续，就像内核的设计一样，非常完美
<XwinX> yunfan: 英文也成
<yunfan> 用了英语以后 就能跟先进的知识直接接受过来了
 * kikicai 我插嘴一下，中华文明确实断了，一次是在 1644年，一次所示在 1949 年
<XwinX> zrqlx126: 什么内核非常完美？
<zrqlx126> 嗯，不反对~~，现在咱们就是落后
<zrqlx126> linux内核啊
<XwinX> zrqlx126: 完美的话，就不用升级了
<yunfan> 就是要用英文 不说别的 要是我母语是英语 现在写程序 好教材也多许多呢 还能直接跟大牛沟通
<zrqlx126> 呵呵，任何东西不能够绝对完美，只是接近完美
<kikicai> yunfan:  。。。 。。 现在是个人都看得懂英语吧
<yunfan> kikicai: 跟母语还是有差别的
<XwinX> kikicai: 胡说,N多人看不懂
<yunfan> 你什么时候能做到思考的时候用英语或者做梦的时候说英语 那就成了
<void1> 中华文明断的次数多了
<kikicai> XwinX: 本质没升级阿，都是  UNI
<kikicai> XwinX: 本质没升级阿，都是  UNIX
 * knownbad 赞成拼音加英文，各取其长。
<kikicai> XwinX: 那是古人。我们是现代人
<XwinX> kikicai: 那是基成现实
<zrqlx126> 英语是一定要学习的，反对废除英文教育的那些家伙
<XwinX> kikicai: qwerty键盘也是
<kikicai> yunfan: 基本没
<knownbad> 有些不必翻就直接用英文。
<kikicai> yunfan: 现在说的汉语都是翻译过来的
<XwinX> kikicai: 你说现代人都懂英文？
<kikicai> XwinX: 恩
<zrqlx126> 英文的一些表达，有时候中文找不到合适的词汇来诠释
<kikicai> zrqlx126: 反过来也是阿
<XwinX> kikicai: 我父母都成古人了？
<knownbad> 日语里有些就直接用英文。
<kikicai> XwinX: 恩
<zrqlx126> 那是啊
<XwinX> kikicai: 我也成半个古人了
<XwinX> kikicai: 晚辈可畏
<yunfan> 文明越先进 其实语言就越丰富 落后的语言就越没法翻译 拿我们当地的方言来说 有许多普通话里的概念就没办法翻译 这就是先进落后的问题
<kikicai> knownbad: 日语不是语言吧，东西各借一点的杂凑
<zrqlx126> 所以单单激进的认为一种语言，那是可悲的
<yunfan> XwinX: 你都作古了
<XwinX> yunfan: 嗯
<knownbad> 美语里掺有其他语言，有些是法语。
<knownbad> 也是没的翻。
<zrqlx126> 日语？真不知道还有这语言
<knownbad> 只要你懂它的意思就醒了。
<knownbad> 行了。
<kikicai> knownbad: 只要语言是图灵完全的就行拉
<zrqlx126> 从工具观上来讲，没有一种语言是绝对完美的表达工具
<XwinX> 只少美国人不用一定要学外语
<kikicai> zrqlx126: 恩
<knownbad> 灵活点好。
<kikicai> XwinX: 不知道多少美国人在学汉语哦
<zrqlx126> 所以，现代人不能激进，不能复古也不能超现代
<XwinX> kikicai: 他们是兴趣
<XwinX> zrqlx126: 中国人学英语是被逼
<knownbad> 欧洲人大部分学多种语言，他们觉得很自然的。
<zrqlx126> 美国人学习中文绝对是兴趣而已，于我国不一样
<knownbad> zrqlx126: 也有商业需要的。
<zrqlx126> 现实就是，大多的先进思想和文献资料都是英文居多，所以我们不得不学习英文
<knownbad> 中国是个贸易强国。
<kikicai> knownbad: 欧洲那么多语言？？ kao，那只是方言
<XwinX> zrqlx126: 美国人汉语不及格不能毕业吗？
<knownbad> 但方言对某些人是母语。
<kikicai> XwinX: 如果英语连及各都没有，那大学算百度了
<knownbad> 这是人的自由。
<knownbad> 类似普通话吧。
<yunfan> XwinX: 这倒是个问题 中国学生 高考英语是主课 150分的 决定了你将来的受教育权的 不过好在当前这个年代上不上大学已经无所谓了
<zrqlx126> 可是我们英文不过社马四级就是不能顺利毕业啊？
<kikicai> knownbad: 你可以选择不去上大学啊，那就没人逼你学英语了。这也是人的自由
<XwinX> kikicai: 美国人汉语不及格怎么办？
<knownbad> kikicai: 你没错。
<kikicai> XwinX: 如果是中文系的话，一样不能毕业
<zrqlx126> 美国人汉语不及格，可以学习其他语言，没有鸭梨
<XwinX> kikicai: 中国人可不只有英语专业一定要英语及格哦
<yunfan> 中国要像印度那样就好了 俄
<zrqlx126> 俺们
<zrqlx126> 印度？那个丢失国格的民族不配文明古国的称号
<knownbad> kikicai: 但民族主义过火时其实是退步。
<kikicai> XwinX:  可是四级毕竟是幼稚园一样的简单啊。没理由不及各的
<yunfan> 什么狗屁文明古国 都是自己yy
<zrqlx126> 幼稚园？
<kikicai> zrqlx126: 恩
<yunfan> 之前说3000后来越拉越长
<yunfan> 如今都快7000了
<knownbad> zrqlx126: 美国选修中文没过是会被当的。
<kikicai> yunfan: 没错阿，4k 年过去了吗
<kikicai> yunfan: 没错阿，4k 年过去了嘛
<zrqlx126> 四级要看人的能力了，呵呵
<yunfan> 一天到晚不思进取 就想靠祖宗混饭吃
<knownbad> 所以说汉语是会不及格。
<XwinX> kikicai: 你是医生吗？
<yunfan> 动不动就说 我们先前比你阔多了
<kikicai> XwinX:  不是
<yunfan> 可是你先前阔有p用 人家美国才几百万 还不是照样混出来了
<kikicai> yunfan:  那个，貌似是啊Q啊
<zrqlx126> 我觉得一个中国人，要学英语一定要学，但是不能连自己的母语汉语都不如自己学习的英语
<yunfan> 阿q还少么
<XwinX> kikicai: 割个烂尾怎么简单的手术，没理由你不会啊
<_myke> 请问如果kernel panic有没有地方可以看log?
<kikicai> zrqlx126: 这也没什么不可以的。毕竟肉身翻墙了汉语也没用了
<kikicai> XwinX:  ...  我还确实会
<knownbad> yunfan: 这不公平，美国的两白年并不是从头开始。
<XwinX> kikicai: 那换个好了
<yunfan> knownbad: 那也没几千年阿
<XwinX> knownbad: 总有些东西，你不会，但其它人很简单的
<zrqlx126> 我身边可是好多，说汉语不利所表达不清楚，可是丫丫的英语表达的比美国人都美国人
<_myke> 请问谁了解kernel
<kikicai> zrqlx126:  那是丫装逼
<XwinX> knownbad: 发错
<zrqlx126> 这个就让人非常非常可悲了
<kikicai> zrqlx126: 装逼被雷劈
<knownbad> yunfan: 正因为如此，中国走的比较辛苦。
<knownbad> XwinX: 没事。
<knownbad> yunfan: 有时也走偏了。。。呵呵
<yunfan> knownbad: 胡扯 你们不是先前阔多了么 怎么现在还比不上后来发迹的这帮穷小子们？
<zrqlx126> 他倒不是装的，而是真的，汉语语言文学经常不及格，可是英文丫丫的就是接近满分
<yunfan> 根本就是不思进取
<kikicai> XwinX: 恩，我想想，比如贪污。我不会，可是天朝有7kw人熟能生巧
<kikicai> zrqlx126: 考试不能说明什么
<XwinX> zrqlx126: 是说，还是写？
<kikicai> zrqlx126: 况且是天朝的考试。
<XwinX> zrqlx126: 如果是写，情有可原，如果是说，直接打死吧
<yunfan> 再说了 中国文明爆发的时候都是后面的时候 3k年以前 两河流域那时候灿烂的时候 中国才刚刚周而已
<zrqlx126> 无论说和写都他妈这样
<XwinX> kikicai: 对啊，所以自己做的简单的，就认为别人也简单
<kikicai> zrqlx126: 拿小学数学给你做，另外拿大学的英语给你做，你能得出你数学比英语厉害？
<zrqlx126> 可是真不知道国家教育怎么会重英文轻母语
<XwinX> kikicai: 这是不对的
<kikicai> XwinX: 不是啊，我周围没有遇到不会英语的人阿
<zrqlx126> 不同类别不可相比吧
<kikicai> XwinX:  就算上 irc， 也很少是米果人，一般欧洲很多的。一样用 english 阿
<XwinX> kikicai: 你周围的样本不全
<kikicai> XwinX:  ... ... 应该排除掉 没读过大学的人吧
<kikicai>  zr
<zrqlx126> 我觉得，同样一个事情，英文表达的比汉语清除明了是不能让人高兴的起来的
<XwinX> kikicai: 你在软件公司遇到的大部分是程序员，难道所有人都是程序员了？
<kikicai> zrqlx126: 语文一样 150分好不
<kikicai> XwinX:  ... ...
<XwinX> kikicai: 玩 irc 的，肯定会一点英语
<kikicai> XwinX: 做技术的没几个不会英文吧
<knownbad> 那里很少美国人？
<XwinX> kikicai: 你去麻将馆看看?
<kikicai> knownbad: 时区问题，我们在的时候他们在睡觉
<yunfan> XwinX:  跟他们说没用的 见识这东西就跟统计一样 要有足够多的样本 才能避免错误的结论
<XwinX> kikicai: 有多少说英语的？
<XwinX> kikicai: 同学，难道所有中国人都是做技术的？
<zrqlx126> 不能为了所谓的接轨而轻视母语教育，哎~~，教育部~~
<kikicai> yunfan:  ... ... 额。要是没有强制学英语，现在你连 linux 都用不了
<knownbad> 其实刚开始是都是英文后来才 localize.
<kikicai> XwinX: 不做技术难道做什么？
<knownbad> 这句我不会翻。
<yunfan> kikicai: 我要的是 废除汉语 从小就用英语
<kikicai> XwinX:   难得去富士康做机器人？
<XwinX> kikicai: 嗯？
<zrqlx126> 反对将英语作为母语教育下一代
<kikicai> XwinX:  出人头地，就要做技术，做律师，做医生
<knownbad> 富士康股票可以买。。。呵呵
<kikicai> XwinX: 没有一个是不需要学英语的
<XwinX> kikicai: 如果你这么说，那我无话可说，但请你不要有岐视
<XwinX> kikicai: 富士康的工人也是和你一样的人
<XwinX> kikicai: 不是机器人
<yunfan> kikicai: 要出人头地 还是做官吧
<kikicai>  XwinX难倒培养大学生是去富士康做机器人的？
<zrqlx126> 英语要学习，但是不能母语化
 * knownbad 言论自由。
<kikicai>  XwinX 所以大学教育强制英语没有问题
<XwinX> kikicai: 不要认为自己上了大学，就认为所有人都上过大学
<knownbad> XwinX: 得有人说才知道对与错。
<zrqlx126> 对，大学强制英语没有问题
<XwinX> kikicai: 有很多是上不起大学，或者考不上大学的
<yunfan> kikicai: XwinX可是没上过大学的 hoho
<kikicai> XwinX: 所有人都上过大学 是事实
<XwinX> kikicai: 你是哪里人？
<zrqlx126> 我们国家考不上大学的已经很少了
<yunfan> kikicai: 是毛事实？ 你数学没学过阿？每年考试多少人 录取多少人 不会算阿
<zrqlx126> 高等教育普及化了
<kikicai> XwinX: 你给我找几个没读大学的？
<knownbad> 我没
<kikicai> XwinX:  weiweiwei， 他们复读去拉
<XwinX> kikicai: 找到怎么说？
<zrqlx126> 激进了，呵呵
<yunfan> kikicai: 我跟你说 你找找你小学的同学 看看有多少上大学的
<knownbad> 但我上过几天课。
<XwinX> knownbad: 我一天都没上过
<knownbad> zrqlx126: 那是激情
<kikicai> XwinX:   有那么几个。不过英语也会阿
<zrqlx126> 高等教育最终的目标就是普及化和大众化
<knownbad> XwinX: 太好了，我们都是天才。
<knownbad> 太有才了。
<kikicai> zrqlx126: 胡扯。高等教育本来就不是大众教育
<yunfan> 英语这东西就是要母语化 你等小孩成型了 入学了再来强制 效果就不好了
<XwinX> knownbad: 握个抓
<knownbad> 有教无类不是吗？
<zrqlx126> 但是，高等教育一定要变成大众教育
<kikicai> zrqlx126: 抓到一个被洗脑的
<XwinX> kikicai: 你是不是在国家统计局上班的？
<zrqlx126> 只是在变化的过程不能盲目
<kikicai> XwinX: 现在还在读垃圾大学ing ...
<zrqlx126> 是啊，现在很多垃圾都进大学了
<kikicai> XwinX: 大学的问题不在英语上。
<yunfan> XwinX: 我也觉得他是在统计局上班的 估计统计出来我国高等教育普及率是 87.54%
<zrqlx126> 是盲目普及高等教育的结果
<kikicai> XwinX:  大学是有很多问题。但是根子不在英语。
<kikicai> XwinX: 问题出在每个学校都有的一个组织上
<kikicai> XwinX: 真正的学校是不应该有那种东西的
<yunfan> XwinX: 明天出来不
<kikicai> yunfan: 不是。我认为就算不读大学，也能接受良好教育
<zrqlx126> 我们国家的大学教育绝对和我们国家发展水平不相符合
<XwinX> yunfan: 做啥？
<yunfan> kikicai: 我不反对阿 我只是反对你刚才说的 所有人都上大学了
<kikicai> yunfan: 或者说，大学反而让很多人无法接受良好教育
<yunfan> XwinX: 去中关村走走 找找有没有 vaio看看
<kikicai> yunfan: 我的意思不是指现实意义上的大学
<XwinX> yunfan: vaio 是啥？
<yunfan> kikicai: 上了烂大学确实还不如在家学
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 最近德国香肠去那里混了？
<yunfan> XwinX: sony那个么
<XwinX> yunfan: 没
<yunfan> XwinX: 逛逛嘛
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: n/a
<XwinX> yunfan: 几点?
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: not available or not alive?
<yunfan> XwinX: 那你上午又不起来 只能是中午以后了
<alvin_rxg> no answer
<XwinX> yunfan: 到时再说
<knownbad> 奶奶的，太多缩写了
<kikicai> XwinX: 现实就是不懂英语寸步难行啊
<kikicai> zrqlx126: 非常符合
<yunfan> XwinX: 到时候再说 就是后天跟你说俄 俄
<XwinX> kikicai: 托你的福，农村很多不懂英主语，没上过大学的人还活着,还能走路
<kikicai> zrqlx126: 中国现在的发展就是要求民众愚昧，自然就是这种教育
<kikicai>  XwinX 所以需要人去发展啊，发展了中国，他们才不会被歧视
<XwinX> kikicai: 你就在歧视他们，直接不把他们放入样本数了
<zrqlx126> 哎，高等教育，我们国家的普及率确实太低了
<knownbad> 我以前把农业银行看成是衣业银行。  这两个字有差别吗？
<kikicai> XwinX:  ... ... 什么啊，都说了我只统计现在的人，不统计过去的人
<kikicai> XwinX: 未来是由这些人主导的
<XwinX> kikicai: 我有一个问题?
<kikicai> XwinX: 问
<XwinX> kikicai: 你知道时间和空间的区别吗？
<kikicai> XwinX: 没有本质区别
<zrqlx126> 呵呵，哲学化了
<XwinX> kikicai: 怪不得
<void1> 这样的问题，一定会得到这样的答案
<void1> 没意义
<XwinX> 呵呵
<zrqlx126> 唯一的区别就是，唯心注意可能不认为时间的存在，因为其看不见摸不着
<kikicai> XwinX:  没有运动就无从测量时间。没有运动就没有所谓的空间
<yunfan> kikicai: 这也不过是爱因斯坦体系的观点而已 几百年前牛顿力学体系的信徒也信誓旦旦的说明他们那一套理论
<kikicai> zrqlx126: 时间是由相对运动测量的。现行是采用光来测量时间的
<kikicai> yunfan: 你给农村来的解释去
 * kikicai 社会的发展就是少数人的知识普及到大众的过程
<zrqlx126> 在量子物理学上来讲，无论你用什么去测量都是无意义的
<yunfan> kikicai: 我给你解释都费劲
<XwinX> 见识了
<yunfan> XwinX: 算了 明天不出去了 在家学习
<XwinX> yunfan: 学习啥？相对论？
<zrqlx126> 哈哈
<yunfan> XwinX: 看教程 俄
<zrqlx126> 学习这个，你会疯掉的
<XwinX> yunfan: 什么教程？
<yunfan> 理论而已 物理学的许多理论比数学的好玩
<yunfan> XwinX: 学习如何橹炮
<kikicai> yunfan: 少来。
 * kikicai 这个过程需要教育和书籍 ....
 * kikicai 而中国恰恰在这2个地方非常薄弱，所以就落后咯
 * kikicai  我指的是现代印刷术发明前。
<kikicai> yunfan: 物理就是数学的一个应用罢了
<zrqlx126> 哈哈，为啥你们两个非耗上了都
<zrqlx126> 呵呵，还有人说数学只是物理学的一个工具罢了
<XwinX> yunfan: 要实践
<XwinX> yunfan: 你是工程师
<kikicai> zrqlx126: 理论物理其实和数学有区别么？
<zrqlx126> 单单是一个分支，或者交叉而已
<kikicai> zrqlx126:那是某人非要把他们划分学科罢了
<kikicai> zrqlx126: 几百年前的了 ...
<zrqlx126> 只是现行的研究讲究综合多学科，事实上很多研究不能局限一个固定的学科
<zrqlx126> 嗯，古典的物理学家很多都是数学家
<kikicai> 话说，物理数学都属于哲学啊
<kikicai> zrqlx126: 现代也是啊
<zrqlx126> 呵呵，经典物理学
<XwinX> yunfan: 妈的，路由器死机
<zrqlx126> 现在的物理学家已经很少同时也是数学家的了
<kikicai> XwinX: 额，恩，我现在承认你没读过大学
<kikicai> 了
<XwinX> kikicai: 不用你承认
<zrqlx126> 呵呵，还有共产党人都认为哲学是其他科学之母啊
<kikicai> zrqlx126:   ... .... 共产党人的哲学是马克思阉割过的
<zrqlx126> 记得第一次上量子物理科，老大给我讲不死不活的猫，丫丫的真是没有疯掉
<kikicai> zrqlx126: 想不到你们老师这么没创意啊！
<zrqlx126> 阉割的目的是取他们认为有用的
<kikicai> zrqlx126: 那猫是用来科普的，居然拿来上课
<zrqlx126> 呵呵，让后让我们不要过于纠缠某些理论的东西
 * kikicai 新立得里找到了 bcc ....
<zrqlx126> 那个11.04有人安装了么？感觉怎么样？
<kikicai> zrqlx126: 不是还没出么？
<zrqlx126> daily
<zrqlx126> 我现在用的是我自己定制的live u，特别喜欢那个工具框
<kikicai> zrqlx126: systemd 用上 ？
<zrqlx126> u 越来越像mac啦，呵呵
<kikicai> zrqlx126: 还是用 KDE 好了
<zrqlx126> kde呵呵，最早接触linux是用的红旗，那个时候是2.0版本的，后来就在没有用过kde了
<zrqlx126> 反正在我的机器上跑的化太慢了，有点离谱
<zrqlx126> 哎呀，睡觉~~困，明天还要继续写代码~~
<_myke> happyaron: ati的drm启动特别慢，如果kms，Kernel 2.6.37
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh, 好  02:12 
<knownbad> 农民工好可怜
<gebjgd> knownbad< ？
<knownbad> 刚看了新闻，得坐62小时的火车回老家。
<knownbad> 不，是站62小时。
<knownbad> 可能得自个带板凳吧。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1< knownbad intel又改了什么东西。老本子又电视不能了
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: knownbad: 电视不能？
<^k^>  06:16
#ubuntu-cn 2011-01-15
<knownbad> 我能。
<pocoyo> test
<Use-Firefox> ...
<Use-Firefox> 测试
<^k^> Use-Firefox, ....  11:12 
<General> 请问哪位大哥有写过QT程序的
<General> 有个问题
<yjcsuper> 大家的emacs有问题吗？
<pocoyo> yjcsuper: 有啥问题?
<gjp> gcc提示fgets_1.c: 在函数‘main’中:
<gjp> fgets_1.c:11:29: 警告：隐式声明与内建函数‘exit’不兼容
<gjp> 这是什么问题？
<gjp> 怎样解决？
<speller> 正在升级slackware，真无聊
<speller> 太多的程序都找不到共享库了，什么都没法干。。
<iLinux> d
<void1> emerging
<MaskRay> genkerneling
<Yangtse> 别顺鸟语言
<Kandu> MaskRay: 又编译内核呢
<MaskRay> Kandu: 今天试试 kms
<_myke> 谁用ati radeon显卡的？
<krfantasy> exit
<_myke> 请问wget能不能直接输出到屏幕？
<qiaoji> 不小心把gnome的开始菜单栏删除了，怎么让它重新出现阿？
<soiamso> qiaoji: 开个新帐号
<qiaoji> 哦，知道了
<void1> qiaoji: 你删掉 ~/.config 应该就可以了
<_myke> Kandu: 怎么给kernel提交bug
<hujula> 有用tvtime的U友吗
<hujula> hi
<^k^> hujula, 好  13:54 
<hujula> 频道没人了？
<tenzu> 没活人而已
<qiaoji> 不行哦
<qiaoji> 删除~/.config还是没有菜单栏
<huangg> 4~4~4~4~
<qiaoji> 换个用户，可惜以前辛辛苦苦大配置就没栏
<_myke> MaskRay: 你是否开KMS
<MaskRay> _myke: 开了
<knownbad> qiaoji: 你看英文吗？
<knownbad> http://library.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/menustructure-13.html.en
<^k^> ⇪ title: Menu Definition Files
<_myke> MaskRay: 我不知为什么开了这东西启动速度就很慢，我编译的新内核。如何提交内核bug?
<_myke> MaskRay: 开了KMS之后CLI会变成小字，我在大字那里卡了很长
<MaskRay> _myke: kms 很好用。以前每次从 x 切换到其他 x 或者 tty 屏幕亮度都会改变，现在不会了
<lainme> qiaoji: 只是菜单没有了么？右键添加到面板里找
<MaskRay> _myke: 选择 firmware 之后就好了
<MaskRay> _myke: dmesg 找 modesetting，下面会告诉你该选什么 firmware
<MaskRay> _myke: 比如我的配置：CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="radeon/R700_rlc.bin"
<MaskRay> CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware"
<qiaoji> 怎么把用户加进sudoers?
<qiaoji> 有什么命令吗？
<jinhv> ¼Óµ½wheelÓû§×éÀï
<^k^> jinhv:say 加到wheel用户组里 in GBK ? We use UTF-8 !
<MaskRay> gpasswd sudoers -a xxx
<Kandu> _myke: http://kernel.org
<^k^> ⇪ title: The Linux Kernel Archives
<qiaoji> gpasswd: group 'sudoers' does not exist in /etc/group
<qiaoji> MaskRay: gpasswd: group 'sudoers' does not exist in /etc/group
<MaskRay> qiaoji: 你说要加进这个组
<qiaoji> MaskRay: 那我该怎么办阿？
<MaskRay> qiaoji: ubuntu?
<qiaoji> 是的，10.10
<MaskRay> qiaoji: 好像是 adm 组
<qiaoji> MaskRay: 要打什么命令？
<Kandu> qiaoji: 先說說你的目的是啥唄
<MaskRay> qiaoji: 好像是 admin 组
<qiaoji> Kandu: 我不小心把菜单栏所在的面板删除了
<qiaoji> Kandu: 所以我换了个用户
<qiaoji> Kandu: 但是不能sudo
<qiaoji> MaskRay: 我对linux不怎么熟悉，很久没用栏
<MaskRay> qiaoji: 指针移动到顶部，右键，找 `add a panel' 之类的选项
<qiaoji> MaskRay: 顶部没有栏
<qiaoji> 什么都没有了
<MaskRay> qiaoji: 不需要栏，在顶部右键
<MaskRay> qiaoji: 出现 panel 后再右键菜单应该有添加各种组件的选项
<qiaoji> 我试过，不行
<qiaoji> 没有出现panel
<tenzu> gnome-panel开启了么？
<qiaoji> 没有开启
<richard_ma> 有用Google Code托管代码的么？怎么commit不了了呢，连不上服务器还是https的问题？
<tenzu> 没开启右键点个神马劲的
<qiaoji> 我自己去查查
<qiaoji> 可以了，多谢大家！
<richard_ma> 有用Google Code托管代码的么？怎么commit不了了呢，连不上服务器还是https的问题？
<iamfbi> 有没有了解电源管理的？我的笔记本拔掉电源不会自动转成电池状态
<iamfbi> 困扰我好久了
<richard_ma> iamfbi: 这部分是软件处理么？
<iamfbi> 肯定是啦
<richard_ma> iamfbi: 我觉得应该是硬件实现吧
<iamfbi> 硬件己经实现了的，拔掉电源之后，那个电池图标应该要变成电量显示嘛，而不是一直显示充电
<Kandu> richard_ma: 被牆了
<iamfbi> 比如在XP下，接上电源就显示一个插头，拔掉电源就显示电池电量
<richard_ma> Kandu: 真的？
<richard_ma> Kandu: nnd
<richard_ma> iamfbi: 我觉得是硬件切换供电方式之后，给了一个中断，然后软件更新界面的吧，我猜的
<iamfbi> 对啊，ACPI己监听到了的，只是软件没有实现转换状态，
<iamfbi> 也不是完全不行，有时行，不时不行，这才郁闷
<iamfbi> 我猜是某个脚本有错，过不去
<iamfbi> so,no one know?
<soiamso> iamfbi: 你先监听一下acpi事件？
<iamfbi> 怎么监听？
<iamfbi> acpi_listen吗？
<soiamso> iamfbi: man acpid
<General> 有在WINDOWS下写过QT程序吗？
<iamfbi> 我看过acpi事件是有变化的，应该是软件没实现
<soiamso> iamfbi: 如果信号都正确的话，就要在 /etc/acpi 里面看看，也只能接着追踪 gnome 的电源管理程序了，
<soiamso> iamfbi: 图标不转换，但是节能模式自动转换了吗？
<iamfbi> 没转换
<iamfbi> 但是到电池统计里能看到正在使用电池
<iamfbi> /etc/acpi 里面也看了下，水平太低，看不出什么
<soiamso> iamfbi: /etc/acpi/events/battery
<iamfbi> 这东西没啥问题，就是个配置
<soiamso> iamfbi: 直接调用power.sh, 里面的 power.sh 调用 pm-powersave
<iamfbi> 我的/etc/acpi/events里有一大堆配置
<soiamso> iamfbi: gnome 监听 pm-powersave 发出的事件？
<iamfbi> pm-powersave在哪里的？
<soiamso> iamfbi: 就一个命令 whici pm-powersave
<iamfbi> 我研究下，实在太菜了，我对程序不懂
<soiamso> iamfbi: 只要调用了 pm-powersave 就行，也可以到 /etc/acpi/power.sh 加  log, 看看是不是没一次都调用成功
<iamfbi> 如何加LOG？
<soiamso> iamfbi: man logger
<General> 建立QT项目时，选择基类，只有三个可以选，可是我想用其它的基类怎么办？
<General> 我用的是VS2008+QT
<soiamso> General: 其他？ 例如
<iamfbi> soiamso>	谢谢，我发现直接运行pm-powersave都有问题，第一次行，然后就不行了
<General> soiamso:比如我要QTABLEBOX
<General> soiamso:Qtoolbox
<_myke> MaskRay: No
<General> 发觉手动改基类后，.ui文件在DESIGNER里不能改基类,只能删除自己重建
<soiamso> iamfbi: man pm-powersave 里面有这个程序的配置文件的位置
<soiamso> General: 直接填上？
<General> soiamso:就是在代码里手动改
<soiamso> General: 用vs 不如直接用 .net ?
<General> soiamso:我想做跨平台的
<_myke> MaskRay: 我等会儿把卡住的那时候dmesg的显示发给你
<Kandu> richard_ma: 你打算怎麼辦
<soiamso> General: 也不需要 vs 直接  qt creator ?
<soiamso> General: .net 也跨平台阿，不过 Novell 被收购后就不知道怎样了
<General> soiamso:昨天装了CREATOR,编译老是的错,网上说是环境变量问题,可是还是没有解决,就用了VS,而且我发现VS不生成.pro工程文件,那怎么在其它平台下重新编译?
<soiamso> General: creator 不包括编译的吧？
<General> creator应该是用MINGW,CMAKE吧
<soiamso> General: 你装的实 sdk 吧 ？
<General> soiamso:是SDK
<richard_ma> Kandu: 不知道，看看能不能用代理吧
<General> 刚开始装的是带CREATOR的,编译老的错,就装了VS的QT-SDK了
<soiamso> General: mingw 最近 只能吧 外库 放到 自己的安装路径下，其他路径不认识，我搞ghc 是这个情况
<General> soiamso:QT做可视应该不错吧?
<General> soiamso:感觉比MFC简单
<soiamso> General: 出错的话只能排错，你用xp ?
<General> General:我用的WINDOWS7
<Kandu> richard_ma: cpc 太可惡了
<General> soiamso:用的WIN7,我在LINUX的CREATOR是可以用的
<General> 发觉用VS也挺好用的
<richard_ma> Kandu: 刚上网搜了一下，很多地方还是能用的，估计是在做实验
<soiamso> General: 各有好处吧，
<Kandu> richard_ma: 唔，只能弄個本地庫先用着了
<richard_ma> Kandu: 弄本地库没有备份啊，而且我在单位有时也写写的，这下好了，真成单机软件了
<happyaron> richard_ma: 加dropbox一类的同步软件。
<richard_ma> happyaron: 哈哈，又看见你了
<richard_ma> 我有dropbox，但那个不也墙了吗？
<bluesky> richard_ma, 改hosts啊
<richard_ma> bluesky: 怎么改？给个教程我看看行么？
<soiamso> richard_ma: 可以自己买个vps 同步
<General> soiamso,你一般用什么写QT
<bluesky> richard_ma, sudo vi /etc/hosts
<bluesky> google一下
<soiamso> General: 我不用qt, 我刚才的回答是一般性回答，qt 这一类都是自成一套的sdk, 没理由用vs
<richard_ma> bluesky: 就是不知道ip才问你的
<General> qt只是一个类库，至于用什么KDE都是可以的，NOKIA官网上提供了3种包，一种是QTCREATOR的，一种是VS,一种是ECLIPSE
<General> IDE
<bluesky> richard_ma, 174.36.30.67 dropbox.com 174.36.30.72 www.dropbox.com
<bluesky> 你ping一下
<richard_ma> bluesky: 有google code的ip么？
<soiamso> General: vs 这类是遗产，以前 qt 3.4 的时候把 qt creator 搞得非常弱
<richard_ma> bluesky: 能通，我知道了
<bluesky> richard_ma, google code也被封？
<richard_ma> 今天下午没法用svn ci提交
<richard_ma> bluesky: 但是网页可以浏览
<General> soiamso, 能说得清楚些吗？
<bluesky> richard_ma, 用miredo吧
<richard_ma> bluesky: 我看看，也是代码托管网站么？
<bluesky> richard_ma, 不是
<bluesky> 是用ipv6访问google的服务
<soiamso> General: qt 3.X 自己的 ide 故意做得很烂，现在都全开源了，也上 lgpl 就恢复了全功能
<richard_ma> bluesky: 这个貌似很有吸引力
<richard_ma> bluesky: 那youtube能上么？
<bluesky> richard_ma, 能
<richard_ma> bluesky: 谢谢，我去看看文档
<General> soiamso, 应该是因为NOKIA接手后才这样的吧？
<soiamso> General: nokia 接手后才更好吧，以前qt没什么钱也不知道想什么歪主义
<bluesky> richard_ma, 不客气, google docs上有一份公开的google和各种网站的ipv6服务hosts列表, 你搜一下
<richard_ma> bluesky: 好的
<_myke> 请问wgetpastezenmeyong?
<_myke> 请问wgetpaste怎么用？
<jiero> wget --paste?
<jiero> lol
<_myke> 。。。。。。。
<xijiao> 侯总呢？
<DraZet> 哈樓哈
<DraZet> 洒家來了
<caleb-> http://sarien.net/ # 用 web browser 玩一海票 Sierra 老游戏
<crose> 雪乐山的早期AVG，不知道有木有国王秘史:-D
<crose> 不错的网站，收藏了:P
<aiguo110> you ren zai ma ?
<aBiNg> aiguo110: 你貌似打不了中文了？
<aiguo110> 我可以的
<caleb-> 貌似很多家用机玩家都不知道 pc 游戏的好啊
<MopperWhite> ??
 * caleb- 觉得 pc 游戏比较耐玩有深度
<aiguo110> 我刚安装了libreoffice
<aiguo110> 却发现字体少了很多
<aiguo110> 楷体没有。仿宋没有、有人知道为什么吗？
<caleb-> aiguo110: 抓不到系统的字体？
<caleb-> openoffice 也没附楷体仿宋啊
<aBiNg> fc-cache 試試啊 aiguo110
<aiguo110> fc-cache？
<NoIE> http://static.install13.com/pics/buzz/20100810/fd93c8796135a2694c4a779779a5e281.jpg
<caleb-> 好可怕的菜
<aiguo110> 失败
<wowoto> hi
<^k^> wowoto, 好  16:58 
<wowoto> hi
<wowoto> hi
<wowoto> hi
<^k^> wowoto, 好  16:59 
<wowoto> 没人？
<knownbad> 是啊
<jiero> hi 5
<tenzu> 人神马的都是浮云
<gebjgd> knownbad< 老流氓
<knownbad> gebjgd: 摸奶男
<Bigfatcatlove123> 8-)
<jiero> Who play Zero K?
<knownbad> 我该去睡了
<wowoto> 真没人
<tenzu> 这个，真没有
<jiero> 没人
<jiero> 没个
<gebjgd> jiero< 你用什么方式移动上网？
<jiero> gebjgd: Virgin Mobile
<gebjgd> jiero< 手机？
<jiero> gebjgd: you got me
<gebjgd> jiero< 上网本？
<jiero> gebjgd: 手机
<gebjgd> jiero< 屏幕太小了
<jiero> gebjgd: McDonald free wifi
<jiero> lol
<gebjgd> jiero< 从来不吃垃圾食品
<jiero> gebjgd: :P, eat vega at home, youll be fine
<jiero> vege
<gebjgd> jiero< 我要是的3G的方式
<jiero> wowowowowow: I eat lots of junk food.
<jiero> gebjgd: but Im healthy, because I eat lots of healthy food as well
<tenzu> 我都快变成vegetarian了。。。
<gebjgd> jiero< 扯蛋
<gebjgd> jiero< 去医院检查下吧
<gebjgd> jiero< 别意淫了
<soiamso> tenzu: vege 也不一定安全
<jiero> gebjgd: lol
<tenzu> soiamso: 所以我今天晚上只吃肉，弄俩肉菜吃
<jiero> gebjgd: I ate 1.5KG fruit every 2 days.
<soiamso> 有没有在 openstreetmap 弄过地图的
<gebjgd> jiero< 你一面服毒。一面吃补药
<gebjgd> jiero< 你觉得管用？
<ssfdust> 请问,gmplayer不能播放文件,而mplayer能播放文件是怎么回事?
<soiamso> jiero: too many, acid will harm your health
<soiamso> ssfdust: 同一个后端？
<ssfdust> 应该是的吧
<tenzu> 谢特，外面下雨，只能吃McDonald了
<jiero> gebjgd: I've been growing with cookies as mantou replacement,
<gebjgd> tenzu< 坡国就剩下麦当劳了
<tenzu> gebjgd: 学校里啊，还有个Canadian Pizza
<gebjgd> tenzu< 真是贫瘠的地方
<gebjgd> tenzu< pizza也够垃圾的
<jiero> soiamso: I drink 1.5Litre milk a day if I want to...
<tenzu> gebjgd: 所以我要回国
<gebjgd> tenzu< 闻那个味道就要吐了
<tenzu> jiero: 喝多了便秘
<jiero> soiamso: I just registerd OpenStreetMap
<gebjgd> jiero< 你一面服毒。一面吃补药
<jiero> tenzu: :-D
<jiero> gebjgd: yeah, at least Im fine
<soiamso> jiero: too many IGF-1 in modern milk will cause canser
<ssfdust> mplayer: could not connect to socket
<gebjgd> jiero< 你不知道而已
<gebjgd> 一堆鬼子
<soiamso> ssfdust: 要回老家，晚上见
<ssfdust> soiamso:哦,88
<soiamso> jiero: use what to track your route ? osmand ?
<jiero> gebjgd: I don't know, and Im fool
<jiero>  osmand ?
<soiamso> jiero: see you tonight, i have to catch bus at 6:30 p.m.
<jiero> soiamso: ?????
<jiero> gebjgd: Im not healthy because I eat too much vege not enough red meat.
<gebjgd> jiero< 手机怎么当猫用？
<jiero> gebjgd: connect share
<gebjgd> jiero< 能在linux下用？
<jiero> my phone is SONY Erickson it stated Linux support.
<gebjgd> jiero< 我只有索爱k700i
<jiero> gebjgd: Mine is W705
<jiero> OpenStreetMap using Flash for online editing
<jiero> I checked my hometown and nothing there. http://www.openstreetmap.org/edit?lat=36.7049&lon=119.1039&zoom=14
<jiero> lol
<jiero> I need a citymap to trace from
<jiero> Anybody play ZK? This game require BEST GRAPHIC CARD AND CPU.
<jiero> if you got a PC cost more than $2000, try it.
<alvin_rxg> > §2000 ... mine > ￥2000
<happyaron> ...
<yunfan> wind跑了？
<edison0354> happyaron: 看到cnbeta你的文章了:-D
<yunfan> edison0354: 俄 我是在 ubuntu那个站看到的
<edison0354> yunfan: 哦
<edison0354> 最近google reader的show new items更新了，搞得我还以为我的订阅被Google删了……
<yunfan> edison0354: 你用第三方工具的？
<edison0354> yunfan: 网页
<yunfan> 网页对你有啥影响 俄
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh, 好  18:22 
<flh> linux系统备份到ntfs分区上，还原后能不能用？
<alvin_rxg> flh: 除了 grub，其他都能
<Alexander> alvin_rxg, ??
<yunfan> grub也可以嘛
<Alexander> alvin_rxg, 怎么备份啊
<alvin_rxg> ??
<Alexander> yunfan, 怎么备份啊
<Alexander> alvin_rxg, 我在windows下备份过
<alvin_rxg> ??
<flh> alvin_rxg: 谢谢，我不敢把备份系统放在ntfs上，当心权限之类问题
<alvin_rxg> tar ..
<alvin_rxg> 谁会直接 cp ...
<flh> alvin_rxg: 我是cp -a备份 或者 rsync
<alvin_rxg> 多占空间呐
<yunfan> Alexander: 用dd不就行了
<flh> sudo rm -rf 无法删除"/media/sda3/music/杨沛宜 - 歌唱祖国.mp3": 只读文件系统 ?为什么？
<alvin_rxg> 只读文件系统
<yunfan> 你的ntfs模块的问题吧
<flh> yunfan: 可能吧，好多文件删除不了，只好格式化
<flh> yunfan: 在reiserfs上，，，
<yunfan> 俄
<yunfan> 重新手动挂呢
<edison0354> yunfan: 以前只显示new items的时候左边的订阅栏里没有new items的feed也会显示的，现在直接没了
<alvin_rxg> flh: 挂载是的权限？
<yunfan> edison0354: 这是一个选项控制的 早就有了 我一直都是启用这个的
<edison0354> yunfan: 哦，那现在估计是默认启用了
<yunfan> edison0354: 你在那个订阅列表表头右上 可以看到一个 下拉标志 点下 会有选项 你可以取消他
<yunfan> 不过我有清零综合征 我是启用的
<edison0354> yunfan: 哦，开就开着吧……
<edison0354> yunfan: 竟然有这种综合征……我只有下载强迫症
<yunfan> edison0354: 清零综合征很普遍哈
<caleb-> 清零综合征++
<sheshark> 下载就象赚钱一样
<edison0354> sheshark: 某种意义上是这样的
<sheshark> 下载4k左右是不是就能够流畅地的telnet上bbs？
<caleb-> 最早的猫才 300 bps
<sheshark> caleb-: 那时候上网一般做什么？
<caleb-> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modem # 我错了，一开始才 25 bps
<caleb-> sheshark: news group
<caleb-> news group <- 非实时同步，可离线发帖
<caleb-> sheshark: 在 internet 普及前，还有很多只用电话线连接的 bbs/ftp site
<caleb-> 大站可以同时接入百条电话
<caleb-> 大站可以同时接入数百条电话
<sheshark> caleb-: bbs的快捷还是没有别的能比
<caleb-> original vi author 就是用 300 bps 的猫写 vi
<caleb-> 所以 vi 会设计成那样 <- 都是网速慢的错
<caleb-> emacs user 都是在主机旁边的 console 用，速度不是问题
<sheshark> 我以前怀疑vi没多少人用
<sheshark> 因为查不到多少消息，在搜索里面
<caleb-> http://web.archive.org/web/20000303182148/www.linux-mag.com/1999-11/joy_04.html # The Joy of Unix (vi 原作者谈 vi 发展史)
<^k^> ⇪ title: Connection reset by peer . IN gettitle
<caleb-> 话说 emacs 当初设计时用的键盘也和现在常见的不一样
<caleb-> emacs 本来的设计，hotkey 很好按，不伤手腕
<caleb-> 所以现在很多 emacs user 都把 Caps Lock 绑定成 ctrl
<sheshark> 我电脑用windows会卡，用ubuntu不卡
<sheshark> 因为不用装杀毒
<happyaron> caleb-: 为了保护手腕，我还是没用emacs
<happyaron> edison0354: :)
<XwinX> 珍爱手腕，远离emacs
<lrf0808_> 大家好！
<lrf0808_> 有用tor翻墙的吗？
<^k^> lrf0808_, 好  19:11 
<lrf0808_> 安装的tor无法启动，请高手们帮忙解决一下！
<tenzu> 讨论翻墙会被tjjtds
<lrf0808_> tenzu: OK!我不再讨论了！
<Kandu> yunfan: :D 有人獵到野豬了，送了我家一些野豬肉
<yunfan> Kandu: 哪个部位的？
<caleb-> Kandu: !? 您老人家住哪？
<Kandu> yunfan: 呃，都是精肉，也不知哪兒的
<yunfan> Kandu: 看来你家真的在山里  这种逮到猎物全村送的习惯一般都是山里猎户
<iamfbi> 不好意思，又要来请教一些简单的问题
<caleb-> 都市收到肉还不一定敢吃哪…
<iamfbi> 谁能说下这代码的作用 test -f /usr/share/acpi-support/key-constants || exit 0
<tenzu> Kandu: 估计是屁股
<Kandu> caleb-: 山裡唄
<yunfan> iamfbi: 测试是否文件 如果不是就退出 返回0
<caleb-> Kandu: 有宽带？
<yunfan> a or b 相当于  if not a then b
<Kandu> tenzu: 也許吧
<iamfbi> yunfan: 谢谢，还有这句if [ -z "$*" ] && ( [ `CheckPolicy` = 0 ] || CheckUPowerPolicy ); then   exit;
<yunfan> iamfbi: 这个我不会 我不是职业写shell的 但是这里有
<Kandu> caleb-: 嗯，幾年前，電話線就都拉到高山上了。更不用說我們這些住山下的
<_xiaoMo> 逻辑关系又不复杂.不认识的命令man一下.
<mystical> 求助，系统提示 error while loading shared libraries: libmysqlclient.so.15 我搜索系统 没有发现这个文件 apt也搜索不到。该怎么办
<iamfbi> 我是完全不是懂SHELL，凭一点点javascript的功力去理解它
<onshoestring> 像是mysql的文件
<mystical> onshoestring, 是的。但是我已经安装了lamp
<_xiaoMo> 找到那个so
<iamfbi> 我发现电源管理不能切换电池状态的关键在这句代码
<onshoestring> 我没用过lamp
<onshoestring> 以前 iis+asp.net
<mystical> 系统里有一个 libmysqlclient.so 是不是复制一个 重命名 就行了？
<_xiaoMo> 两个都差不多`.
<_xiaoMo> 找到了? 在哪个地方?
<mystical> /opt/lampp/lib/mysql/libmysqlclient.so
<_xiaoMo> 建立个软连接.然后把这个目录加到/etd/ldXXX我忘了.然后执行ldxxx.我也忘了..呵呵
<_xiaoMo> 现在在windows.你google.下把
<mystical> OK  多谢
<tcpct> 呀呼
<huangg> ai ya
<freeflying> code:blocks如何
<Tell360> 又到周末!
<Tell360> Alexander1: 来了就来了,何必躲躲闪闪?
<Tell360>  :(
<lei> 大家好!今天没东西讨论吗?
<Tell360>  :)
<Tell360> lei: 太多无从谈起
<lei> 我emacs
<Tell360> lei: 很少使用
<lei> 开服务器模式后无法正常关机,我用的是ubuntu
<happyaron> lei: sudo halt -p
<happyaron> lei: 试试能否关机
<happyaron> 没有所谓服务器模式
<lei> Ubuntu联接手机模拟的路由每隔两分钟就断开重连
<lei> happyaron:强制关机是可以的
<happyaron> lei: 这个不是强制关机
<happyaron> lei: 这是正常关机。
<lei> happyaron:我用emacs --daemon启动emacs
<Alexander1> happyaron,
<happyaron> lei: 我为了保护手腕不受伤没用emacs
<happyaron> Alexander1:
<happyaron> ?
<lei> happyaron:关机时说emacs无响应,是否强制关机.而我用另外的窗口管理器就能正常关机
<Alexander1> happyaron, ubuntu 下怎么备份啊
<happyaron> lei: emacs 没退出，当然要让你确认下。
<happyaron> Alexander1: cp tar rsync 均可
<Alexander1> happyaron, 有没有像 ghost一样的东东
<lei> :happ
<lei> happyaron:那个是emacs的守护进程,窗口我全关了的
<Alexander1> happyaron, 如果进不了系统，你说的备份怎么用啊
<XwinX> ð*ð*
<caleb-> ghost 是 windows 用户的不良习惯
<caleb-> 珍爱生命，linux 表用 ghost/ghost-like
<happyaron> Alexander1: ucloner
<yunfan> 伯克利许多视频居然是 rm格式的 俄
<jiero> rm?
<yunfan> 是
<yunfan> real player那个格式
<jiero> Last time I played a rm video: it was 3 years ago
<yunfan> 对我来说 rm意味着多年前在网吧通宵看的av小片段那种电影
<wowoto> oi
<wowoto> o
<jiero> gish the game is too hard for me.
<leilei> 有人吗
<^k^> leilei, ....  20:36 
<jiero> leilei: :-X
<roylez_> happyaron: 我装了fcitx了
<Tell360> fcitx? src or bin ? roylez
<happyaron> roylez_: 哦？
<happyaron> roylez_: 拼音的话推荐fcitx-sunpinyin
<yunfan> 台湾哪个大学计算机类课程出名的？
<XwinX> happyaron: 不是说 fcitx 的拼音不好吗？
<happyaron> XwinX: sunpinyin好啊，所以用fcitx-sunpinyin
<roylez_> happyaron: arch没有看见这个sunpinyin
<happyaron> roylez_: 我搜索一下
<caleb-> yunfan: 上到学表到台湾
<caleb-> yunfan: 上大学表到台湾
<XwinX> happyaron: 哦
<yunfan> caleb-: 俄 不是 我这找到个网站上面有各国的开放教程的地址
<happyaron> roylez_: 没的话给你写个PKGBUILD吧
<yunfan> 我想英文的我一时半会也不懂 只能动台湾的脑筋了 反正说话都听得懂
<caleb-> yunfan: 推荐 MIT 的
<caleb-> yunfan: 学写程序看文件就够鸟
<gjp> cfy!在没？
<caleb-> yunfan: 看影片纯属浪费时间
<yunfan> caleb-: 不行 我之前在网易上看过两家的计算机课程 语速太他妈快了 跟物理的简直是x3
<happyaron> yunfan: 找字幕的？
<yunfan> caleb-: 胡扯
<yunfan> happyaron: 没字幕是个问题
<caleb-> yunfan: 学计算机不用看影片的
<yunfan> caleb-: 先看看再说
<happyaron> yunfan: 自己学吧
<yunfan> happyaron: 是自学呢 早上在当当定了 scip
<gjp> 我看计算机的视频一般是在YTB。。。。。
<yunfan> 我要快 我这网速不行 最好都是flv的
<yunfan> 迅速下下来再说
<roylez_> happyaron: 我懒呢
<caleb-> 为毛要看影片…
<caleb-> 同样时间看书学的多 N 倍
<gjp> 还是看书好。。。。。
<caleb-> 中文教程那么多
<roylez_> happyaron: 我对打字对要求不高的
<yunfan> 看书是信息量大 但是有时候信息量太大 你消化不了
<happyaron> roylez_: 我给你改一个，哈哈
<gjp> 这个。。。。不会吧。。。。。。。
<XwinX> yunfan: 我的weechat怎么没有高亮声音提示了
<yunfan> 再说了 同样的文字 讲解不一定相同 不然的话 大家还上个毛大学 把教程买下来在家学就是了 何必浪费那几万块钱
<yunfan> XwinX: 我又不用那个 俄
<roylez_> happyaron: aur已经有了，懒得下了
<gjp> yunfan: 这个。。。。。。
<caleb-> yunfan: 所以真正的牛人都不念大学的
<gjp> XwinX: erc用户飘过。。。。。。
<XwinX> yunfan: 你以前不是用的吗？
<XwinX> gjp: ...
<yunfan> caleb-: 扯淡吧 牛人没有什么规律非要上或者不上大学 只是如果一个人牛逼 又不上大学 这个会吸引人关注而已
<happyaron> roylez_: o
<roylez_> yunfan: 上大学对重点不在于知识，而在于文凭。知识哪里都可以学到，但是没文凭就不好找工作了
<onshoestring> 不牛的人也不上大学
<yunfan> 就跟新闻一样 他只报道大家感兴趣的嘛
<caleb-> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_D._Carmack # 觉得大学太无聊，念两期就不屑念的大神
<roylez_> happyaron: 按l就出“拉”，费劲得很
<yunfan> roylez_: 那不见的 我找工作的时候没靠文凭阿 那时候我还没学位证呢 俄
<happyaron> roylez_: 不明白你说啥呢。
<gebjgd> cece< 已经搬到北京了？
<gebjgd> cece< 已经搬到北京了？
<caleb-> 这年头靠网络自学很够了 <- 就是没文凭
<roylez_> yunfan: 你的文凭那时候已经算期货了，跑不了对
<roylez_> happyaron: fcitx
<cece> 过了年就过去
<MaskRay> yunfan: scip 上千了吧
<sheshark> 怀疑局域网里面有人搞我，总是很卡
<happyaron> roylez_: 不爽就用别的呗。
<yunfan> roylez_: 没有阿 我找的时候 是跟老板说我没拿到的
<caleb-> yunfan: 如果你自学成为 linux kernel committer, 不用文凭也很多人抢着要
<yunfan> MaskRay: 俄 不是吧 要上千？我买的中文的 36
<yunfan> caleb-: 这是废话
<onshoestring> 写kernel的人不多吧
<cece> gebjgd,过了年就过去了
<gebjgd> cece< 真的去帝都了？
<roylez_> happyaron: 换换口味。scim偶尔一次的删词库也有些烦
<gebjgd> cece< gt上聊
<happyaron> roylez_: 其实fcitx-sunpinyin一段时间里不会让你烦，:)
<MaskRay> yunfan: scip 没中文版的吧
<onshoestring> 才看 蜗牛的 照片也就几十个人吧
<yunfan> 写kernel装逼点 有人写驱动么？我感觉写驱动的是真英雄
<XwinX> yunfan: 叫我一下
<yunfan> MaskRay: 不可能吧
<yunfan> XwinX: fuck
<XwinX> yunfan: 不行，奇怪
<freeflying> yunfan: 你去看看SoC厂商做BSP的，说白了就是码农
<yunfan> XwinX: 突然就没了？？
<XwinX> yunfan: 今天没有
<yunfan> freeflying: 这也是我当他们是英雄的一个因素阿 默默的给大家支持 产品跟最终用户永远也不见面的 如果见面了 说明有问题了 俄  另外kernel也是 但是写kernel是个大肆宣扬的事  但是写驱动就不是了
<yunfan> XwinX: 难道是丢了什么配置
<XwinX> yunfan: 配置在啊
<caleb-> 很多 kernel committer 都默默无闻的
<yunfan> 不是 如果别人问你 你说我写kernel的 大家肃然起敬
<freeflying> caleb-: s/commiter/developer
<caleb-> 很多大牛都不爱说话，不写 blog 不玩推不上脸书
<yunfan> 你说我写驱动的 就不了了之了 最多觉得你耐心或者bt 俄
<yunfan> 你得去邮件列表找
<yunfan> 主要是许多大牛不搞技术输出阿
<onshoestring> 你们玩推和脸书？
<yunfan> 要搞技术输出就得博客 推 演讲三位一体了
<yunfan> MaskRay: http://product.dangdang.com/product.aspx?product_id=8793968&ref=order-2-A  这本难道不是么
<roylez_> happyaron: 打算去搞个搜狗词库来得了
<yunfan> 俄 当当的推荐引擎好烂 这本书的搭档书居然有2本非计算机的
<MaskRay> yunfan: 好吧。价格差距好明显
<yunfan> MaskRay: 原版多少钱？？
<yunfan> 几千块换成美元也有几百了 太离谱了吧
<gjp> ibus-sunpinyin表示淡定。。。。。
<nanjinger> 哎呀
<nanjinger> 这里比那个帽子热闹多了
<sheshark> 怎么知道局域网有没有人搞我？
<caleb-> nanjinger: 这也可以讨论帽子
<gjp> yunfan: 这本书。。。。。。
<onshoestring> facebook干啥用的？社交？
<caleb-> 不过貌似这讨论帽子的不多…
<yunfan> c语言那本书也很便宜 而且kr还给中文版写序言了
<nanjinger> 恩
<gjp> onshoestring: 社交。。。。
<nanjinger> 可以了
<XwinX> yunfan: 你的C学得怎么样了？‘
<yunfan> lua的也是买原版要300多 买中文的30不到 就是翻译烂了点
<onshoestring> 怎么社交的？
<yunfan> gjp: 这本书怎样？
<onshoestring> 不明白
<nanjinger> 有人说话就可以了 要不然白来
<onshoestring> 找女朋友的？
<yunfan> XwinX: 马马虎虎
<gjp> yunfan: 不知道，想看看
<yunfan> XwinX: 我有个数据结构的书 好像没讲红黑树的
<XwinX> yunfan: 哦，可以号称精通了
<yunfan> XwinX: 额 那太扯淡了吧
<XwinX> yunfan: 换一本
<MaskRay> yunfan: amazon 上原价 $75
<XwinX> yunfan: 很多人，指针都没明白就号称精通了
<yunfan> XwinX: 不知道换谁的 我是严蔚敏的 貌似是和谭浩强有得一拼的人物
<onshoestring> 严蔚敏用的学校多
<MaskRay> yunfan: 这些人写得都很差
<yunfan> XwinX: 指针我倒是明白得很阿 我之前玩文曲星老要peek poke 对这个倒是不难理解
<MaskRay> yunfan: 别给误导了
<XwinX> yunfan: 找本国外的
<nanjinger> 问正事 emacs中C-p C-n p n是什么单词的缩写？
<yunfan> MaskRay: 是的 老谭我很痛恨他 他那本c书导致了我今天还要来学c
<yunfan> XwinX: 你去当当给我找一本来 url给我 我去买
<happyaron> roylez_: 不如用sunpinyin，那样只是撑大了内存占用。
<onshoestring> 我有一本老书 老外写的 讲unix c
<yunfan> 老谭的书还老举一些复数 高数的例子 很讨厌
<huangg>  yunfan 动物系列的怎么样
<MaskRay> nanjinger: C-h k 查
<XwinX> yunfan: 数据结构的？
<roylez_> happyaron: 貌似词库大到令人发指
<yunfan> unix c 国内那个亚嵌的我感觉不错阿
<yunfan> XwinX: 我不知道书名阿 动物书是 oreilly的系列阿
<gjp> happyaron: 我一直用ibus-sunpinyin。。。。
<yunfan> oreilly就是动物园
<happyaron> roylez_: y
<happyaron> gjp: 能看到已经输入的拼音吗？
<XwinX> yunfan: 不知道你要找啥的
<XwinX> yunfan: 再说，我看过的书也不多
<yunfan> 我上次看到有个人写文章举例说老外的喜欢用图 专门举了个算法讲解的例子 结果老外那个 一个图配合一点讲解 一下子就明白了
<yunfan> XwinX: 那你胡扯啥
<gjp> happyaron: 在某些情况下能。。。。。。平时不能。。。。
<XwinX> yunfan: 好，不扯了，抱老婆睡觉
<yunfan> XwinX: 这么早就开工了？？
<onshoestring> ooxx?
<yunfan> 你觉得呢
<gjp> 这个。。。。
<yunfan> mit的课程真有趣阿
<yunfan> 还有个教弓箭的
<roylez_> happyaron: http://code.google.com/p/sg2fcitx/  我去这里下个小的
<yunfan> 不知道有没有教做石弩的
<gjp> googlecode没速度。。。。。
<roylez_> gjp: 我这里也是一样
<roylez_> gjp: nnnd
<roylez_> gjp: googlecode翻墙下，威武...
<huangg> yunfan: 地址~
<huangg> yunfan: mit课程的地址来一段
<yunfan> huangg: http://www.core.org.cn/OcwWeb/all-courses.htm  这是列表 自己看有没有兴趣的
<gjp> roylez_: 这个。。。。我用miredo
<roylez_> gjp: miredo嘛玩意？
<gjp> roylez_: teredo的linux版
<roylez_> gjp: teredo又是嘛？....
<gjp> roylez_: ipv4上实现ipv6.。。。利用udp
<roylez_> gjp: ...
<roylez_> gjp: 高级玩意
<yunfan> gjp: 额 udp不靠谱吧
<gjp> roylez_: 很简单。。。。。
<gjp> yunfan: 没问题！
<gjp> yunfan: 很稳定。。。。
<happyaron> yunfan: vpn都udp呢
<yunfan> gjp: 在互联网上不是会丢包什么的么 那你不是要重新发包了
<happyaron> yunfan: 你不还有tcp在上层么
<yunfan> happyaron: 额
<yunfan> 视频用udp当然无所谓 你丢一帧影响不大
<happyaron> yunfan: 用tcp做专门的代理，除非是网络特殊，否则就是脑子有问题。
<yunfan> 可是你要模拟ipv6 那不是要自己实现数据验证这些嘛
<happyaron> yunfan: 自己看代码
<yunfan> happyaron: 额 http代理你没听说过？
<yunfan> http就是tcp上层应用嘛
<gjp> yunfan: http代理效率。。。。。
<happyaron> yunfan: 这都说的是能代理各种协议的，vpn，socks等等
<yunfan> 好吧
<wowoto> 250M更新
<gjp> yunfan: 在我的网络环境下，丢包很少。。。。。
<wowoto> 》》》》》》》
<yunfan> 既然说到ipv6 我想说的是 默认/etc/hosts下那个设置很害人
<happyaron> yunfan: 你所代理的东西，里面都还有tcp什么的
<happyaron> yunfan: 如果包丢了，自然会重发
<yunfan> 我昨天装postgresql怎么连都要用户名密码 搞得我郁闷了 后来发现原来 localhost被解析成ipv6地址了
<happyaron> yunfan: 如果代理机制本身就用tcp，那很可能导致效率降低。
<yunfan> happyaron: 我的意思就是说 udp丢包的话 你要重发 如果丢包频繁 你老是重发 效率不高
<gjp> yunfan: 这个。。。。你改一下就行。。。。
<yunfan> 因为我在上家公司实验的是 udp老丢
<happyaron> yunfan: udp哪有那么容易丢包
<happyaron> yunfan: 那你自己搭tcp的。
<yunfan> gjp: 很害人 我刚开始没注意下面的记录
<yunfan> happyaron: 是阿 所以我都是tcp阿
<happyaron> yunfan: 没必要都是tcp
<happyaron> yunfan: udp行不通再tcp
<yunfan> 那当然 看youtube的代理就可以考虑udp
<gjp> yunfan: udp基本不丢包。。。。在我这，丢包率千分之一不到。。。。。。
<happyaron> yunfan: openvpn就是默认udp，可选tcp
<yunfan> gjp: 你是什么网络
<yunfan> happyaron: 我又不用vpn 我都是开ssh 隧道
<gjp> yunfan: DSL，PPPOE。。。。
<yunfan> gjp: 网通还是电信 还是别的啥 我这是山寨isp
<gjp> yunfan: 。。。。。。我是CNC
<yunfan> 额 我这种山寨isp的服务很糟糕
<gjp> 接続がタイムアウトしました
<gjp> sg2fcitx.googlecode.com のサーバからの応答が一定時間以内に返ってきませんでした。
<gjp> 我下文件。。。。得到这个。。。。。
<erdosjiang> 汗～～！咋还有日语。。。
<yunfan> gjp:  俄 cnc把出口放加盘了？
<gjp> yunfan: ？？
<erdosjiang> 为什么没有中文帮助。。。
<gjp> erdosjiang: 我系统默认语言——日语。。。。。。
<gjp> erdosjiang: 不过还好。。。。#ubuntu-cn
<gjp> 是UTF8的。。。。
<yunfan> gjp: 原来是看你浏览器的header的
<gjp> yunfan: 这个。。。。
<erdosjiang> 这个东西也太不友好了。。。
<yunfan> Accept-language 这个header
<gjp> yunfan: 我看是超时错误吧。。。。
<yunfan> 不过话说你在国内用日文的干嘛  难道远程办公？
<huangg> yunfan: 我来试试sunpinyin的不同之处
 * huangg 你好啊 差不多阿，在哪儿 
<huangg> happyaron: sunpinyin不同之处在哪儿- -fcitx
<gjp> yunfan: 我的内码设的是GBK呀。。。。
<yunfan> gjp: 无聊 居然用 gbk
<gjp> yunfan: 哪该设成？UTF8？。。。。。某些网站乱码。。。。
<erdosjiang> 是呀，说起GBK我就想起了微软那蛋疼的936，到ubuntu里面都是乱码。。。
<yunfan> gjp: 让他自动猜测就是了 现代浏览器都可以
<gjp> yunfan: 这是，我的设置我看了，jp-gb-utf自动猜测，失败则选utf8.....
<erdosjiang> gjp: 我打“gjp”，结果输入法第一候选词:管家婆！
<gjp> erdosjiang: 你是WIN？
<gjp> erdosjiang: sougou拼音？
<erdosjiang> 双系统，现在除了看电影玩游戏都不怎么用win了。。。
<happyaron> huangg: sunpinyin上词比内置的准。
<erdosjiang> ibus呀。。。
<caleb-> 看电影为毛用 win?
<erdosjiang> ubuntu上看电影不如win上爽呀。。。
<caleb-> N 年没用过 win 看电影了
<caleb-> 现在的 win 看电影比较给力？
<gjp> erdosjiang: 我只有fedora。。。。。
<erdosjiang> 不是，主要我这网速慢，国内的在线视频没有linux平台插件
<erdosjiang> 另外linux播放那个屏幕录像有问题
<gjp> erdosjiang: 我一般下载下来看。。。。。
<erdosjiang> 只有vlc可以播，但是有的时候也不怎么好使
<huangg> happyaron: ok
<erdosjiang> gjp:电脑不给力呀，下下来东西没地方放，又不想删，最后硬盘就满了。。。
<gjp> erdosjiang: 我硬盘才40G。。。。。
<erdosjiang> #83.。
<erdosjiang> - -！
<gjp> erdosjiang: Filesystem           1K-ブロック    使用   使用可 使用% マウント位置
<gjp> /dev/sda3             15117312   4037656  10926096  27% /
<gjp> tmpfs                   367444      1576    365868   1% /dev/shm
<gjp> /dev/sda1              1032088     71664    907996   8% /boot
<gjp> /dev/sda2             20642428   5028688  14565164  26% /home
<gjp>  
<erdosjiang> 我的160G，主要都放的些视频教程，越攒越多，又舍不得删。。。
<gjp> erdosjiang: 准备第二硬盘。。。。。
<erdosjiang> 买电脑那会以为160G足够用了，但是时代发展太快了，紧追着没追上，最后还是让给摔了
<erdosjiang> 我以前还真没用过这个xchat，一直都用QQ的- -！
<gjp> erdosjiang: 我的电脑6年前的，40G也不错了
<gebjgd> erdosjiang< pps
<erdosjiang> linux的娱乐性确实不如win
<gebjgd> erdosjiang< 娱乐什么？
<gjp> erdosjiang: linux娱乐？没必要吧。。。。
<erdosjiang> gebjgd: 我觉得迅雷比pps好
<gebjgd> erdosjiang< 不下载东西
<gebjgd> erdosjiang< 从来都是在线
<erdosjiang> 所以娱乐的时候就用win了。。。
<gjp> erdosjiang: 听听歌就够了。。。。
<gebjgd> erdosjiang< 那是你的问题
<erdosjiang> 在线也是迅雷要好一点
<gebjgd> erdosjiang< 没觉得
<gebjgd> erdosjiang< 迅雷没有美剧
<roylez_> happyaron: huber_star在irc有化身吗？他那个词库下得太慢了
<erdosjiang> 那不是谁的问题，习惯而已
<gjp> erdosjiang: 我用DTA+wget，没问题。。。。。速度也不错。。。。。
<huangg> 那mac xos怎么办
<gjp> MAC OSＸ！
<gebjgd> huangg< æ­»
<gebjgd> huangg< mac os是米国人用的
<erdosjiang> osx的那些个游戏还是挺好的
<gebjgd> huangg< 兲朝人用它干毛阿
<erdosjiang> os
<huangg> gjp: +1
<gjp> huangg: 。。。。。。
<erdosjiang> osx太变态了，真没觉出有什么好来
<huangg> gebjgd: 体验下水深火热之中美帝人民的痛楚
<happyaron> roylez_: 不晓得。
<gebjgd> huangg< 哈哈
<gebjgd> huangg< 真是国际共产主义精神
<gebjgd> huangg< 赞
<roylez_> happyaron: googlecode可以去死了...
<roylez_> happyaron: 不知道为什么要传到google code，sourceforge，github都可以用的
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我找到问题了
<erdosjiang> 唉，中国的程序员总是在想着法的破解别人的软件，但是自己本来就是个做软件的。。。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 找到人品的问题所在了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我们的lenovo本子，必须关掉intel的VT-D
<sheshark> 怎么知道局域网里面有人搞我上不了网？
<MeaCulpa> roy
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: vt-D是嘛玩意？
<sheshark> 我现在只能聊irc，不能看网页和telnet
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 64位的机，弄不好agnclient，偷懒不去看公司的那些玩意了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 你输入法用什么？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我手贱，开了vt-d 是intel的一个虚拟技术，直通i/o，默认是关闭的，应为只能工作在单核心
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: scim
<pityonline> 请问：补丁包名称是mplayer-stereoscopic.patch，这个补丁可以给smplayer打吗？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我现在上了fcitx了，正在下huber的词库，googlecode，翻墙下，要死人了
<happyaron> roylez_: 用sunpinyin吧
<happyaron> roylez_: 何必翻墙
<roylez_> happyaron: 懒得用这种非官方pkgbuild的，除非必要
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 你的意思，32位系统用公司的at&t很给力？
<pityonline> 请问：补丁包名称是mplayer-stereoscopic.patch，这个补丁可以给smplayer打吗？
<happyaron> roylez_: mkdir build
<roylez_> happyaron: 打字速度35，呵呵，果然很慢
<happyaron> roylez_: cd build
<happyaron> roylez_: cmake ..
<happyaron> roylez_: make
<happyaron> roylez_: # make install
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我装linux还是向给我家机器做build Server...所以64bit比较好
<roylez_> happyaron: 主要是东西不一定经得起升级
<happyaron> roylez_: :(
<happyaron> roylez_: fcitx-sunpinyin是fcitx作者写的。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 简单
<sheshark> fcitx比前几年要好用些
<roylez_> happyaron: 但是pkgbuild我还是懒得弄的，够用就好，咱不喜欢折腾
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 公司工作电脑不如hp阿，这里是最低端的i5, 以前那边是最高端的，也没有CD卡槽位，但是摄像头没挖掉，不错
<huangg>  happyaron 不是说是sun的人写的嘛
<roylez_> happyaron: 哈，现在下载速度8k了！！！
<happyaron> roylez_: 估计这pkgbuild几年内都不用改编译规则了。
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 之前鸟公司太那个了，摄像头挖掉，放了一块塑料
<happyaron> huangg: sunpinyin是sun的，wrapper是fcitx作者写的
<happyaron> roylez_: 我下了给你传？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 为什么不挖调放颗钻石？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ... indeed
<roylez_> happyaron: 还有5分钟，你写作业去吧...
<happyaron> roylez_: 现在都么有作业，靠自学。。。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 公司没有要求你在笔记本上装虚拟机cluster吧...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 没有...不知道windows组会不会这样
<roylez_> happyaron: 自学好，记得要搞 multitasking
<happyaron> roylez_: .
<roylez_> happyaron: 还是你下吧..现在是0.5k/s。。。
<happyaron> roylez_: 地址
<ZhangNing> Ubuntu Tweak删除的软件包能恢复吗？
<ZhangNing> 今天清理了一下系统发现原来挺好的朗文词典不能发音了……
<roylez_> happyaron: http://fcitx.googlecode.com/files/pyphrase-small.tar.bz2
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 融仔据说是perl高手？
<MeaCulpa> d打头那个vimperator fork, 在我的firefox 4.0bp9 里面又悲剧了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 还不错吧。他的switch_port_block脚本不错的，另外我们这边的defect tracking系统也是他写的。我不会perl，不好评价
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ...我在家里机没换到那上面去，beta版我一般不碰
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 有苦力在就好
<sheshark> uit
<sheshark> quit
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ff4 快阿，ff3 老是没响应，上次在你座位还看到了
<MeaCulpa> 纷纷
<MeaCulpa> ff4就快的多了，再beta也比chromium友好一万倍
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: chromium.....那东西感觉就是个稳定的ie
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我感觉是个不稳定的Safari
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: Sabayon真好，采用了Fedora里面唯一我觉得好的东西
<MeaCulpa> Anaconda
<roylez_> 嘛破玩意阿，名字跟澳洲那些土著的地名差不多感觉
<MeaCulpa> anaconda是Fedora的installer
<MeaCulpa> 用来装gentoo
 * MeaCulpa 多年资深Gentoo用户，啥都不会，不鸟手册
<xiaoy> Sabayon 来自于意大利的一种菜的名字
<MeaCulpa> xiaoy: 甜点
<roylez_> happyaron: 好多了，不过单按一个w，第一个候选的还是瓦
<MeaCulpa> 全世界除了中国，也只有意大利菜还算有名字
<MeaCulpa> 其他都是渣
<MeaCulpa> 法国菜就没有名字
<happyaron> roylez_: 你训练两次就记住了
<roylez_> happyaron: 怎么训练
<xiaoy> MeaCulpa, 蛋酒
<happyaron> roylez_: 输入几次，词频会自动调整。
<roylez_> happyaron: 是吗
 * MeaCulpa 海明威式打字，不知道用了主席那种键盘会如何
<happyaron> roylez_: 当然。
<xiaoy> MeaCulpa, 你的名字也不错-》是来自拉丁文的“我的错”
<roylez_> happyaron: 希望如此，我，我，我，见效了
<MeaCulpa> xiaoy: yeah, 我以前玩游戏的时候老friendly fire, 说多了麻烦，不如直接叫这个
<happyaron> roylez_: 嗯
<xiaoy> MeaCulpa, :)
<roylez_> happyaron: 内存果然用不少，赞一个
<happyaron> roylez_: 呃。
<roylez_> happyaron: nnd，就22点了
 * MeaCulpa 疯狂的对着前方战士和敌人放死云，火球那类
<roylez_> happyaron: 玩一把hammerfest开始码字
<happyaron> roylez_:
<happyaron> roylez_: fcitx内置的pinyin是把词库都放内存里
<happyaron> roylez_: 从前它就靠这个才比别输入法的快。。。
<roylez_> happyaron: 有钱人的做法，呵呵
<happyaron> :)
<wowoto> 给一个爽点的 urxvt配置
<freeflying> roylez_: 都是为了快啊
<roylez_> freeflying: 速度永远是第一阿。linus都说过，精确度不一定重要，但是速度永远都重要
<wzssyqa> 问题不大么，不才几十m内存么
<wzssyqa> 别内存泄露就好
<wowoto> 主席 我要urxvt的配置 ：D
<roylez_> wowoto: 你去拿我github上的吧
<wowoto> 地址呢
<happyaron> wowoto: 泄露倒是没有，用100M词库大概可以吃掉200M内存
<happyaron> wowoto: 发错了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 泄露倒是没有，用100M词库大概可以吃掉200M内存
<wowoto> happyaron, ：D
<happyaron> :)
<wowoto> roylez, 主席  地址呢
<roylez_> wowoto: github.com/roylez/dotfiles
<wowoto> roylez, thx  ：D
<huangg>   和关怀
<huangg> 和更健康
<freeflying> roylez_: youdao字典好吗
<roylez_> freeflying: 这个我离不了，youdao的例句查询是很棒单
<freeflying> roylez_: 怎么用
<roylez_> freeflying: 输入 lj:词语
<roylez_> freeflying: 我的脚本 http://s2.kimag.es/share/11567452.png
<_myke> stardict支持正则表达式
<jiejie> 大家一般用什么工具在线看电影啊
<yunfan> 一般屁精
<_myke> mplayer
<MaskRay> roylez_: 什么字体？
<Alexander1> Alexander, hello
<roylez_> MaskRay: monaco
<MaskRay> roylez_: 什么 license?
<roylez_> MaskRay: 不明，但是这个是我见过最好的等宽了
<huangg> roylez_: 有道有for linux?
<roylez_> huangg: 自己的脚本去网页抓的结果
<huangg> roylez_: 如何配置？
<roylez_> huangg: 你有我的脚本就可以了
<huangg> roylez_: 配置
<roylez_> huangg: ???
<MaskRay> roylez_: 确实不错。。
<huangg> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjI4NjI4Mzgw.html
<roylez_> freeflying: https://github.com/roylez/dotfiles/blob/master/bin/dict
<freeflying> roylez_: 嗯
<MaskRay> roylez_: mac的。。不能随便用的吧
<roylez_> MaskRay: 原则上或许是这样的.....不过这个字体实在是好过其他的太多了，我也一直在找不要钱的好字体，但是跟这个一比就没法忍了
<MopperWhite> hi,大家
<MopperWhite> ??
<MopperWhite> 我想我应该继续写我的小说……
<roylez_> MopperWhite: ....
<roylez_> MopperWhite: 钱多不？
<_myke> 谁写microcode的？
<MopperWhite> roylez_:我在ubuntu中文论坛上发了一些……
<MopperWhite> roylez_:没钱
<_myke> microcode有什么优势？
<roylez_> MopperWhite: 那还是太监去了吧...
<MopperWhite> roylez_:TJ是极不负责的
<roylez_> o...
<MaskRay> roylez_: Bitstream Vera Sans Mono 也不错
<roylez_> MaskRay: 还是有差距的
<roylez_> MaskRay: http://i.imgur.com/8XhMn.jpg
<MopperWhite> BSD有啥好的？
<MaskRay> roylez_: monaco 字不是很清楚
<roylez_> MaskRay: 跟我的截图里面的比呢？
<MaskRay> roylez_: 那我 xterm 里用，换个口味
<drazet> 哈樓哈
<drazet> 灑家來了
<MopperWhite> fedora-zh好冷清
<nanjinger> emacs里有没有单纯的复制命令？不带剪切的
<huangg> drazet: 洒家也来了
<nanjinger> 洒家跟我说说呗
<drazet> huangg, ？
<MopperWhite> 软件仓库里有好多好玩的
<nanjinger> 什么东西？
<MopperWhite> 各种科学模拟
<nanjinger> 这个聊天内容平滑滚动 挺好的
<MopperWhite> 天文
<nanjinger> 玩过了
<MopperWhite> nanjinger: 你是empathy?
<nanjinger> 没啥意思
<nanjinger> pidgin
<MopperWhite> nanjinger: 问下，为啥empathy里有些滚动方式不同？
<nanjinger> 我哪知道阿
<nanjinger> 猫扑 ^_^
<nanjinger> 我感觉linux的命令跟mathematic很相似
<MopperWhite> nanjinger: 你也上？
<nanjinger> 都是很多选项
<nanjinger> 年轻人谁不去看看阿
<MopperWhite> UBT下有啥好玩的？
<MopperWhite> ping到底是啥？
<MopperWhite> hi??
<alvin_rxg> ping 拟声词，和 pong 相对应
<MopperWhite> 大家都走了……
<_myke> 请问为何我在fdisk分区的时候分逻辑分区提示No free sectors available
<_myke> void1: fdisk的时候提示No free sectors available
<nanjinger> 对 我也有这感觉 很多命令不知道是怎么缩写来的
<nanjinger> 用着很别扭
<nanjinger> 那个tar -xvf 你说这些x v f为什么就用了x v f啊？
<nanjinger> 不好记
<happyaron> man tar
<_myke> nanjinger: -x就是解开, -v就是verbose, f是指定文件的
<_myke> happyaron: 为何fdisk提示No free sectors available
<nanjinger> 那f
<nanjinger> fdisk里的f呢？
<nanjinger> man里找不到
<_myke> nanjinger: f是指定文件我说了，否则是从stdin读入的
<nanjinger> 哦好
<_myke> nanjinger: 比Windows里面的CTRL-C, CTRL-V什么意思好解释多了
<nanjinger> 这还可以
<happyaron> _myke: 不知道
<_myke> happyaron: 用cfdisk可以分区
<happyaron> nanjinger: 说明你没仔细看man
<happyaron> _myke: 分区我了解很少。。。
<nanjinger> 我一看man很多页 就怕了
<happyaron> nanjinger: 那没法，人家讲得很详细。
<_myke> nanjinger: 一下子接受不了给别人一点方便法门吧，毕竟自己也是这样走过来的。
<nanjinger> 感觉linux确实可以让人对电脑完全的掌握
<nanjinger> 这点不错
<_myke> nanjinger: 如果man是中文的恐怕你就会看了
<nanjinger> 整个就是C写的，然后操作也用程序化的东西 很和谐
<nanjinger> 恩
<happyaron> 问题在于谁翻译啊。。。
<nanjinger> 按道理我英语也不错了 就是没耐心看
<happyaron> 谁出钱雇我，我可以给翻译些manpage。。。
<_myke> happyaron: 问题在于其实本国没有真正的Linux环境
<happyaron> _myke: :)
<_myke> nanjinger: 差远了，语法再好，单词掌握再多，第一感觉肯定还是母语，中文看一下就大概明白什么意思了，英文必须要自己“翻译”一下才懂
<nanjinger> 国人天天担心被强拆 哪有闲心弄自己的爱好阿
<nanjinger> 哈哈
<_myke> happyaron: 本国没有Linux的土壤
<happyaron> _myke: 所以谁喜欢谁折腾
<nanjinger> 人家洋人业余玩家玩无线电 能搞出月面反射通信
<nanjinger> 多牛逼啊 能跨大半个地球
<nanjinger> 你们有机会去玩玩电子吧 也很有意思的
<MopperWhite> hihihi
<RavenChan> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EME_(communications)
<RavenChan> 果然高级。。。
<nanjinger> 哈哈 你还真去查了
<nanjinger> 我的理想就是以后搞这个玩
<RavenChan> 只要能看到月亮就行？还是只要知道月亮的方位才行？
<nanjinger> 要能看到吧 就像卫星通信一样
<RavenChan> nanjinger, 额，為什麼？
<nanjinger> 我看看哈
<RavenChan> nanjinger, wiki上说要看到
<RavenChan> nanjinger, 我不理解= =
<nanjinger> 得看用的什么波段的波啊
<nanjinger> 高频的波只能走直线 就得能看到月亮才行
<nanjinger> 作出月亮地球的公切锥面 地球上位于锥面“里”的部分发射电波能直线到月亮 “外”面的部分直线就到不了了 路线长了衰减就大 本来路线就很长 选择能看到月亮的地方是为了尽量减小衰减吧
<Freebuilder> 看不到月亮，怎么搞？电磁波拐弯？
<RavenChan> 比方说，新月，看不到，但是就在那里= =
<RavenChan> nanjinger,
<MopperWhite> hi
<^k^> MopperWhite, 好  00:10 
<MopperWhite> nanjinger:  你们在说神马？
<Freebuilder> 能穿透电离层的电磁波都是走直线的
<nanjinger> 哦 所谓的“看的到”是指在视线范围内吧
<RavenChan> nanjinger, 这样= =那就没问题
<nanjinger> 新月看不到是因为太阳光在背面
<huangg> hi all
<^k^> huangg, 好  00:11 
<nanjinger> 好
<MopperWhite> Freebuilder: “直线“指的是垂线吧
<Freebuilder> MopperWhite, 不是，就像光一样，能看到才能到达
<MopperWhite> Freebuilder: 了解了
<MopperWhite> Freebuilder: 电磁波不能像光一样被折射吗？
<MopperWhite> Freebuilder: 你们在说啥？
<nanjinger> Freebuilder学电的吗
<MopperWhite> nanjinger: 恐怕是
<Freebuilder> MopperWhite, 能啊
<MopperWhite> Freebuilder: 磁场之类的吗……
<MopperWhite> Freebuilder: 那是带电粒子
<nanjinger> 根据光路可逆 月亮来的光都折射不来 你怎么指望发射去的波能折射到月亮上
<nanjinger> 电磁场 是一体的
<nanjinger> 只有磁场形不成波
<huangg> nanjinger: 继续扯- -对物理其实蛮有爱的，可惜不争气
<huangg> nanjinger:  我是说我
 * huangg 晚安各位
<nanjinger> 我是学电的 基础物理也不动
<nanjinger> 恩 哈哈
<MopperWhite> nanjinger: 把线圈弄断就有了～～
<MopperWhite> nanjinger: 电磁脉冲哦～～
<nanjinger> 哈哈
<nanjinger> 靠那个只能让收音机吱吱响罢了
<Freebuilder> 哪用想那么复杂，想用月面反射，你就得要能看到月亮
<MopperWhite> 前几天满怀希望升级chrome，结果还重启………………MB只是增加了几个图标！！！！
<MopperWhite> nanjinger: 考那个可以直接把GFW的主机烧毁哇咔咔咔咔……
<nanjinger> 我啥时候能把系统搞得飞快啊
 * MopperWhite 因为太过激动被送医院
<RavenChan> nanjinger, 飞快是什么概念？
<MopperWhite> nanjinger: 分布式计算哇卡卡卡卡……
<nanjinger> 就是在i7 8G内存上跑xp的感觉
<RavenChan> nanjinger, 你现在是？
<Freebuilder> MD,几年没听收音机了
<nanjinger> AthlonX2 2.5GHz   1G
<Freebuilder> 现在竟然发现短波基本被和谐了
<Freebuilder> 天朝的电磁环境越来越差了
<nanjinger> 全他妈唢呐
<nanjinger> 恩 有机会一定移民
<Freebuilder> 还有中国之声
<RavenChan> Freebuilder, 话说要和谐一个频率要怎么做？
<nanjinger> 移了就不回来
<nanjinger> 使劲用大功率干扰啊
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 全中国进行全频带干扰哇卡卡卡卡卡卡……
<RavenChan> nanjinger, 那这样有办法把被屏蔽的东西分离出来吗？
<Freebuilder> 听美国之音好累，要经常跟踪
<Freebuilder> RavenChan, 频率有偏差，有办法，高级设备。几乎没偏差的，没办法。
<nanjinger> 有
<nanjinger> 数字信号处理
<nanjinger> 解调出的信号给它分析分析 提取出来
<RavenChan> Freebuilder, 我想，只要准确知道屏蔽者发出的内容，从接受到信号中减掉这样的？
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 想象美国之音的电波是水池里的一个波纹，现在，分散的抛入6块石头，你就根本看不出来那个是美国之音
<nanjinger> 你哪能准确知道啊？
<RavenChan> nanjinger, = =
<Freebuilder> RavenChan, 相差太大呢？粉噪声、白噪声呢？
<RavenChan> nanjinger, 不知道= =
<nanjinger> 只能是接受以后分析它的特正 建个模
<RavenChan> Freebuilder, 噪声会不会反而容易= =
<Freebuilder> MopperWhite, 你的波纹不是很强，要是来个海啸级的干扰，你还能看出你的波来？
<nanjinger> 根据这个模型 决定后面减掉什么样的信号
<nanjinger> 恩 那就玩了
<MopperWhite> Freebuilder: 海啸级的干扰会误伤人的
<MopperWhite> Freebuilder: 电磁脉冲就是很强的电磁波吧？
<nanjinger> RavenChan  你还没跟我说怎么优化系统呢
<MopperWhite> nanjinger: 用分布式计算
<RavenChan> nanjinger, 喵= =
<Freebuilder> MopperWhite, 当然，没那么夸张，一般只要能让普通设备分辨不出就醒了
<nanjinger> 强电磁脉冲
<RavenChan> nanjinger, 你现在优化了什么？已经
<nanjinger> 我咋分布阿
<nanjinger> 优化了
<nanjinger> 把打印机的服务给禁了 哈哈
<RavenChan> nanjinger, = =
<RavenChan> nanjinger, 去编译个内核吧
<nanjinger> 人家不是说linux高手可以用512M的机器跑kde 华丽又快
<nanjinger> 除了编译内核之外呢？
<nanjinger> 不会编译啊
<Freebuilder> nanjinger, 本来就能跑，不用高手
<Freebuilder> 睡觉，明天还要考试
<nanjinger> 考研？
<nanjinger> 考研啊
<nanjinger> 睡了睡了
<nanjinger> 拜拜
<MopperWhite> 还有谁活着？
<MopperWhite> 刚才网络断裂吗……
<MopperWhite> hi！！！
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 没有netsplit啊
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 好多人下线……
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 去睡了而已，你以为现在几点了
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 今天周六！
 * RavenChan 说起来我也在写小说什么的
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, = =
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 什么小说？
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 幻想类的吧= =
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 我也是，科幻
<RavenChan>  MopperWhite 要看的话。。。我放在github上了
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 具体讲述某个恐怖分子集团启动了微软埋在windows里的某个后门程序……
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 你的的地址？
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, github.com/darkraven/chaos
<MopperWhite> 这是啥？！
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 你git clone一下就好。。
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 我是菜鸟………………
<RavenChan> https://github.com/darkraven/chaos/tree/master/zh_CN/CHanging
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 2012后世界？
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 我刚写了一个描写灾难场面的
<RavenChan> 不是= =
<RavenChan> 不是天灾
<RavenChan> 有些小地方我觉得还得改
<RavenChan> 不过你就凑合吧
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 刚才掉了，我说的话有没有看到。。
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: github.com/darkraven/chaos
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 这样= =我们交换看如何
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, ?
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 我把我的长篇发上来
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 你去开一个repo吧= =
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 我喜欢用论坛发
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=299875
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 自己写的小说【最新更新：2010年12月5日】
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 咋样？现实题材的？
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 我从小时候就喜欢在脑子里构思奇怪的东西解闷
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 还行吧= =
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 素材来自各种动画、漫画
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 我觉得我写的简直是超现实题材的= =
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 现在我的脑子被挤爆了！！！！！
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 有在看我的么= =
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 在
<RavenChan> <RavenChan> 有些小地方我觉得还得改
<RavenChan> <RavenChan> 不过你就凑合吧
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 啥？
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 啥啥？
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 啥地方要改？
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 你的铺垫太长了……
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 只是感觉，而且我是在说我自己的= =
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, = =
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 能告诉我故事主线吗？
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 我的算短篇
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 主线很明白，结局也猜的到
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 正在构思结尾和部分细节
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, ‘女主角拯救世界’这样的，但是主线不是主要的东西= =
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 我非常不想这样说但是……
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 我看不下去了……
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 阅读习惯问题……
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, ?
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, why?
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 这种小说我更喜欢用手持式设备看
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 字太小……
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 丧尸？！
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, = =
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 不是诶
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: “它们“
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 的确是如丧尸般行动的物体
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 是什么……
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 不过按照丧尸定义却不是丧尸
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 比如它们会死（这已经是剧透了！）
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 就是“某种不具有自我意识，只依靠脑干或一些基本的神经系统控制身体”
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 的生物？
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 我的剧情很简单
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 我的也是= =
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: mw他们现在离恐怖分子很近
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 不管细节的话10分钟就看完了= =
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 过一会儿他们就会进入建筑物
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 然后被发现
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, ?
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 在说什么？
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 关到某种“趣味科学教室” 的仓库
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 我在剧透
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 剧透什么。。
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 我的小说
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 全世界的黑客攻击恐怖分子
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 我才看到1.04= =
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 一共只有1.07
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 1.07还没写完
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 1.06
<MopperWhite> RavenChan:  恐怖分子攻瘫了全世界的服务器
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: DNS服务器
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 果然也是简单直接= =
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 通过根服务器下发病毒
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 怎么通过dns请求发病毒
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 太科幻了吧喂！
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: mw在IRC链接中断前mw得到了一个iso
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 通过根服务器攻击其他DNS
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 被攻击的DNS再像僵尸一样攻击正常的
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 用随身U盘做成启动盘
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 為什麼要用dns...
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: DNS不是负责提供IP地址的吗？
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 是啊
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: DNS爆了就不能正常上网
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 但是dns请求怎么能被用来分发病毒。。
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 那倒是= =
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 看上面……
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 随你了
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 更新的时候啊～GFW都做得到
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 不过那样不分win/linux,不是全挂了么
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 没错
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: win先挂
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: lin可以用，不能上网
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 继续
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 根服务器是unix/linux吧= =
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 算了你继续
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 恐怖分子可是顶级黑客！！！！lin又不是绝对不会被爆
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 这样win被攻陷这个铺垫就不用了= =
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: mw在实验室阁楼找到以下材料
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 话说，你。是。高。中。生？
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 1.我想在这个世界中彻底清除win 2.借此宣传lin攻击ms 3.为暴乱作铺垫
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 初中
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, Orz= =
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 实验室材料：生石灰，镁条，各种试管、滴管、注射器、导管、等等实验器材
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 以及最关键的
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 氧化铁、纳、铝粉
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 顺便说下，yutre童鞋在武警竹笛偷了一个手榴弹
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 一辆电动自行车、以及导线
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 现在开始搞破坏
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 用氧化铁和铝制成铝热剂
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 还活着？
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 你？
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 还在吗？？？？
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 在= =
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 继续？
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 走了一下神= =
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 继续
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 用石灰和水引燃镁条、再引燃铝热剂
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 烧穿实验室的玻璃钢地板
<MopperWhite> 恐怖分子在楼下
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 用导线缠在手榴弹表面，用自行车电池供电，把手榴弹拉环绑在屋顶
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 知道电磁脉冲弹吗？
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 不知道= =
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: http://baike.baidu.com/view/816437.htm
<RavenChan> 您继续= =
<MopperWhite> http://mil.news.sohu.com/20070531/n250327976.shtml
<MopperWhite> 一个简易的电磁脉冲弹被在实验室下引爆
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 几乎所有设备被烧毁
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 我们的主角向下扔出了一个钠块
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 然后用水管泼水= =
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 為什麼坏蛋会把主角关到一个这么方便的地方= =
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 因为我们的mw有主角光环
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 嘛，我上传了一个pdf版
<RavenChan> https://github.com/darkraven/chaos/blob/master/zh_CN/CHanging/changing.pdf
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 而且倒霉的恐怖分子完全没想到mw居然知道这些……
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 下载在此https://github.com/darkraven/chaos/raw/master/zh_CN/CHanging/changing.pdf
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, = =
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 恐怖分子好天然
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 反派永远是杯具……
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, pdf的话，字就大多了 = =
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 他们在逃跑之前发现了仍在攻击的被法拉利笼保护的主服务器
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 法拉利= =
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: mw欢乐地在这台电脑上运行了U盘里的程序
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 法拉第
<RavenChan> MopperWhite,  = =
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: U盘没能取得root权限
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 直接上拳头啊= =
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 顺便说下,攻击DNS增加了主服务器被攻击的几率
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 棍子榔头什么的= =
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 1.我们的主角在打架上是废柴
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 2.mw明显没发现大叔和yutre早跑了
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 在不济还有铝热剂啊
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, U盘太欢乐了吧= =
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 3.铝热剂被触发的点在上百度
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 不是有生石灰+水= =
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 那些东西在楼上
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 好吧= =
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: mw是在尖叫声中从楼上沿着绳子下来的
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 这决定了他绝不可能爬回去
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 好吧继续= =
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: U盘把这台服务器的IP发送到了某个电脑，那台电脑将这个地址发给其他电脑……
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 知道怎么让几百万台电脑同时攻击一个服务器让它瘫痪吗？
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 不断访问
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, = =喵？
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, DDoS..
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 嗯……
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 这个小说本来只发到猫扑
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: MOP的同志们至少3次用过这个方法，都成功
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, DDoS什么= =
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 当然是那台服务器……
<RavenChan> <MopperWhite> RavenChan: MOP的同志们至少3次用过这个方法，都成功
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 然后很正常的，网上的黑客夺取了root权限
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 然后他们邪恶了……
<RavenChan> 于是这么多都要在1.07里写？
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 虐猫女、辽宁女、69圣战
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 还有就是我们本来应该私聊的OTL
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 分开
<MopperWhite> RavenChan: 管他……
<MopperWhite> 现在私聊？
<RavenChan> 嗯
<Fivesheep> 哥来了
<^k^>  06:02
#ubuntu-cn 2011-01-16
<mystical> 求助 错误信息 “/usr/lib/libmysqlclient.so.15: version `libmysqlclient_15' not found“该如何解决呀？google了半天也没个头绪
<drazet> 哈楼哈
<drazet> 洒家来了
<huangg> 洒家
<mystical> 求助 错误信息 “/usr/lib/libmysqlclient.so.15: version `libmysqlclient_15' not found“该如何解决呀？google了半天也没个头绪
<yanqian> 手机上可以用这个上IRC： virca
<yanqian> 有用黑莓手机的吗？
<yanqian> hedgewars有人玩不？类似百战天虫。
<yanqian> 大家有没有用手机上irc的？
<Kandu> yanqian: 找 luojie 玩唄
<atcho> if_else: iPeipei hi
<atcho> hi all
<^k^> atcho, 好  10:59 
<atcho> 各位 星期天好
<atcho> lubotu2: 萝卜头 你好
<atcho> Fivesheep: 你好
<Fivesheep> nihao
<atcho> Fivesheep: 干嘛呢 周末
<Fivesheep> 吃喝玩乐?
<atcho> 呵呵
<NoIE> 一个网页说，GNU计划是1983点发起的.
<iamfbi> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=126&t=314183
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 电源管理问题，拔掉本本电源不能切换为电池状态
<NoIE> 另一个网页说，自由软件基金会是1985年成立的.
<NoIE> 怎么回事？
<if_else> atcho : who？
<iamfbi> 有没有帮下电源管理问题的忙
<iamfbi> 就差一步，咱就完美了
<NoIE> 没遇到过这个问题。
<Use-Firefox> ls
<Use-Firefox> 1983点
<Use-Firefox> ...
<Use-Firefox> -i 115.173.46.159
<XwinX> yunfan:
<yunfan> XwinX: 有事么 叔
<XwinX> yunfan: 无事
<yunfan> XwinX: 那你干嘛叫我 难道是要出去？
<XwinX> yunfan: 去中关村吗？
<yunfan> XwinX: 问你阿 我是不能出去了 当当的书还没到 我得等他们来
<XwinX> yunfan: 你让他们送到公司不行啊
<yunfan> XwinX: 已经发货了阿 今天凌晨2点的时候 nnd
<yunfan> 我本来以为昨天可以到的
<yunfan> 配货搞了一天
<yunfan> XwinX: http://book.360buy.com/10057835.html  看这本书如何
<XwinX> yunfan: 不知道，没看过
<XwinX> yunfan: 你可以让你的邻居代收一下嘛
<yunfan> XwinX: 你想去中关村？
<XwinX> yunfan: 陪你去啊
<yunfan> XwinX: 你不是怕冷么 考虑到你怕冷 我才没请你吃饭 俄
<XwinX> yunfan: 你上次不是说要去嘛
<XwinX> yunfan: 我正好无聊
<yunfan> XwinX: 你老婆不是在么 怎么会无聊
<erdosjiang> 怎么得到GPU温度？
<XwinX> yunfan: 老婆在就不无聊了？
<yunfan> 额  我去问问隔壁的今天出去否
<Guest58920> a
<yunfan> XwinX: 成了  你过来吧
<Guest58920> hi
<yunfan> XwinX: 等下顺便去中关村那个图书大厦逛逛 直接买这本数据结构
<^k^> Guest58920, 好  12:35 
<erdosjiang> 或者cairo-dock有这样的插件没呀。。。
<XwinX> yunfan: 我过来做啥？
<yunfan> XwinX: 草 又叫我去你那边
<XwinX> yunfan: 直接在地铁站等你好了
<yunfan> XwinX: 好 我现在就出门
<yunfan> 今天reader还没看 俄
<XwinX> yunfan: 那你先看 reader
<XwinX> ...
<_myke> MaskRay: 你是否搞过win32交叉编译？
<vv> BBC
<_myke> vv: 你听BBC?
<happyaron> roylez_: 主席，能不能在mutt发信之前做个拼写检查？
<roylez_> happyaron: 反正你是用vim编辑的，编辑的时候直接:spell on不就好了？
<hujula> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~austinloveit
<happyaron> roylez_: 哦，我试试
<desksong> 有无用 scrot截图的？ scrot -s  截取鼠标选取的区域，这个现在在ubuntu上经常出不来那个显示你选择的范围的边框线条
<happyaron> roylez_: E764: Option 'spellfile' is not set                           24,63         14%
<hujula> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=314230
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 安装了sopcast0.4.1不能全屏求助
<hujula> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=314232
<roylez_> happyaron: 这是你vim的配置问题了
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 安装了PPS发现程序菜单里面没有快捷方式，该怎么添加？另外窗口部分内容透明
<happyaron> roylez_: 我看看
<roylez_> happyaron: 我的vimrc，你看第255行
<happyaron> roylez_: 正在看
<hujula> 有人吗
<^k^> hujula, ....  13:20 
<hujula> 你所那个
<_myke> thumbnail是不是照片右下角写上尺寸的？
<hujula> FUCK
 * desksong 有无用 scrot截图的？ scrot -s  截取鼠标选取的区域，这个现在在ubuntu上经常出不来那个显示你选择的范围的边框线条
<hujula> 我百度和谷歌很久没有发现解决方法
<hujula> 这个频道应该关闭
<hujula> 浪费网络资源
<_myke> desksong: 不用GNOME试试
<krfantasy> 有谁知道怎么在fvwm下绑定super + x这样的快捷键吗？
<desksong> my
 * CyrusYzGTt 当前的话题为: Please use utf-8 charset|今天还是没有讲座|论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待 参看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.ca |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn 今天日志 http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<desksong> myke: 囧，不用gnome，我用啥子？
<happyaron> roylez_: 有没有好看的vim白背景主题？
<roylez_> happyaron: 不知道，呵呵
<happyaron> 嗯，我自己找找
<happyaron> molokai是好，但是和我的不搭配
<Kandu> _myke: 從 linux 到 win32?
<roylez_> happyaron: 我曾经见过一个emacs的主题，背景是偏粉红的，不错。白色背景在哪里都是失败
 * CyrusYzGTt 董曉娟，我愛妳
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 天天叫春...
<happyaron> roylez_: 咋说得要个浅色背景
<happyaron> roylez_: 显示器不咋给力
<roylez_> happyaron: 液晶的吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 感謝主席親切的慰問。。。^_^
<happyaron> roylez_: CRT
<_myke> desksong: awesome
<roylez_> happyaron: 我的fcitx，今天又不记得昨天的取字顺序了，d -> 单
<happyaron> roylez_: 有点老了，亮度不行
<happyaron> roylez_: ...
<_myke> Kandu: 恩，在Lin编译win32
<roylez_> happyaron: 对自己好一点，几百块买个液晶吧
<desksong> _myke: 你用 awesome？用scrot -s 截图没问题？
<CyrusYzGTt> Kandu§ 用mingwin
<happyaron> roylez_: 再有半年买本子，这个电脑我就不用了
<Kandu> _myke: 跨 os 的，我只做過 fpc 的。如果你用 fpc，我這有現成編譯好的
<_myke> desksong: 刚学awesome, scrot -s没用过几次, 不过都可以
<_myke> Kandu: fpc好像有编译成exe的参数的
<roylez_> happyaron: 好吧...半年后毕业对吧？
<happyaron> roylez_: 嗯
<desksong> _myke: …………
<Kandu> _myke: 若用 gcc，那我就不會了
<_myke> Kandu: gcc, 我要把一些Lin的程序编译成Win32, 那些本来要在MinGW编译的
<_myke> desksong: 或者openbox, 里面用下scrot -s, 如果没有问题把gnome的mega什么的管理器换成openbox
<DBLobster> cygwin 吧
<desksong> _myke: 哦，试一下
<_myke> desksong: gnome可以换WM的, 具体还是自己看wiki吧, 我不用gnome
<desksong> _myke: wm是啥子？
<_myke> desksong: Window Manager, 自己Google下
<Kandu> _myke: 那得請教別人了
<happyaron> roylez_: 这个拼写检查怎么用呢？依赖啥东西？
 * _myke 用awesome的出来
 * cfy 用fvwm的出来
<yanqian> 有用linux下的PPStream的不？我的机子（非ubuntu）上很奇怪，普通用户和root用户的节目列表不一样，普通用户下少很多，和windows的一样。
<Kandu> cfy: 你不來玩，真是太可惜了。昨天正好有人獵到野豬，本來你可以嘗嘗野豬肉的  :P
<_myke> Kandu: 对了，你写pas的时候大小写是怎么写的？是readln还是ReadLn
<cfy> Kandu: 有点小远，呵呵。
<CyrusYzGTt> yanqian§ 這是 pps爲了 獲取root進而拿取妳的資料和信息而搞的
<roylez_> happyaron: 以前没遇到过，现在我也有这问题了
<roylez_> happyaron: google下吧，我现在在玩游戏...:P
<happyaron> roylez_: OK...
<Kandu> _myke: 基本上是大駝峰
<_myke> Kandu: ？
<cfy> Kandu: 你那还有野猪的。。。
<Kandu> _myke: 除了 readln writeln 是全小寫
<cfy> 我喜欢a_b_c的风格
<Kandu> _myke: 也就是 (大小*)*
<cfy> lisp的话，我用a-b
<Kandu> cfy: 我也用，駝峰 _ - 結合的
<_myke> Kandu: 我看到fp的Documentation中的标准是有大小写的
<_myke> Kandu: 我不习惯.
<cfy> Kandu: 驼峰的意思是大小写？那不爽的阿。。。。linus要骂死你了。XD
<Kandu> cfy: XD
<_myke> cfy: 那是要看语言的标准
<happyaron> roylez_: 我用pyte这个配色吧，和默认的差不多，稍好一点。
<cfy> Kandu: _myke: 我这键盘布局_打起来方便的。在你们"这个键上
<cfy> Kandu: _myke: lisp就更爽了。可以用-
<Kandu> cfy: 哦
<Kandu> cfy: 我覺得還是得看應用
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯，像perl模块还是大小写多，貌似
<cfy> 比如Dump
<cfy> Dumper
<cfy> Kandu: 坐动车，我有点紧张。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 有点想吐。。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 動車？
<cfy> Kandu: 动车组嘛
<iIlL10oO> "\b"是退格,请问有没有类似退到行首的?
<cfy> \r
<cfy> 这个是
<Kandu> cfy: 啥事“動車組”
<iIlL10oO> loop {print "\b/\b-\b\\\b|" }
<iIlL10oO> cfy: 哦,我试试
<cfy> Kandu: 火车的进化体。。。
<_myke> Kandu: 主要没有研究过pas的标准
<Kandu> cfy: 哦。做火車都能“想吐” ！？
<hujula> proxychains 怎么用呀 顺便介绍几个好的代理网站
<iIlL10oO> cfy: 多谢
<Kandu> _myke: 啥標準？
<cfy> Kandu: 动车。。。250km/s...
<cfy> Kandu: 而且抖得利害。。。。
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 客气:)
<cfy> hujula: proxychains wget youtube.com
<cfy> hujula: s/wget/curl/
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 如果當時在搞成人儀式，那不是很爽
<Kandu> cfy: 唔，/me 孤陋寡聞啊
<cfy> Kandu: 确实。。。。XD
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 成人仪式？
<_myke> Kandu: 应该有标准的，你看下Documentation中的代码
<cfy> ad-hoc只有1MiB/s的速度。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 妳，不是說那徹很抖嗎？
<_myke> Kandu: 官方的代码，是一致的。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯，是啊。我一坐到汽车上就没鸭梨了。。。
<happyaron> roylez_: 咋看拼写建议？
<CyrusYzGTt> s/撤/車/
<roylez_> happyaron: z=
<_myke> Kandu: 我写的东西里面遵循了些C的风格，如readln(a, b)但是不知道pas的风格是怎样的。
<happyaron> roylez_: 好的
<Kandu> _myke: 哪個適合用哪個唄
<cfy> 读卡器。比我的micro sd转sd卡，再放到notebook上得读卡器读要快。。。。
<Kandu> _myke: 這些命名法，只是個慣例吧。就算有標準我也不會去遵循
 * Kandu af(irc)
<cfy> _myke: Kandu:哪个爽就用哪个，一般都是项目有标准吧，我想
<hujula> cfy: 怎么配置proxychains?
<happyaron> roylez_: mutt回复的时候被折叠起来的东西怎么展开？
<roylez_> happyaron: zo
<happyaron> roylez_: 好的
<cfy> hujula: man or google. chainsproxy + ssh
<iIlL10oO> cfy: 有没有向上移动和向下的
<happyaron> roylez_: 为啥换了你的配置文件，mutt回复的时候要按一下回车vim才能打开？
<happyaron> roylez_: Press ENTER or type command to continue
<roylez_> happyaron: 有什么插件没装吧？nerdcommenter？
<iIlL10oO> \b 向左, \r 移动到行首
<happyaron> roylez_: 我不知道你配置文件里要啥插件。。。
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 太高级了。估计要用到ncurse啥的吧
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 你看mplayer,wget,都只有一行在跳动。
<cfy> bye all,坐车回家去XD
<roylez_> happyaron: 那一句上面肯定还有什么出错信息的
<happyaron> roylez_: "/tmp/mutt-aron-desktop-1000-10279-9532310409481046" 99L, 4164C
<happyaron> roylez_: 装了nerdcommenter也这样
<roylez_> happyaron: 这个是文件名阿
<happyaron> roylez_: 再上面是空白了
<roylez_> happyaron: 不清楚
<happyaron> roylez_: 看样子像是执行了什么命令，命令退出之后要按下回车
<roylez_> happyaron: 不要用spell on，用:set spell，这样不会提示什么spellfile
<happyaron> roylez_: 嗯，我也发现了。
<happyaron> roylez_: 先找找为啥要按回车了。。。
<roylez_> happyaron: http://jandan.net/2011/01/16/kinect-robot.html
<roylez_> happyaron: 居然能单腿
<happyaron> 呃
<_myke> iIlL10oO: 有向上和向下的
<_myke> iIlL10oO: \v好像是垂直制表符
<happyaron> roylez_: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82400
<iIlL10oO> _myke: 哦,我试试
<happyaron> roylez_: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82401
<happyaron> roylez_: 我现在的配置，vim装了nerdcommenter和po.vim
<_myke> iIlL10oO: 我去查下
<roylez_> happyaron: 看不出来...
<roylez_> happyaron: roylez@bender> ls ~/.vim/plugin                                                                                                                              ~
<roylez_> AlignMapsPlugin.vim  a.vim         cecutil.vim   DrawItPlugin.vim  NERD_commenter.vim  openssl.vim  SearchComplete.vim  timestamp.vim
<roylez_> AlignPlugin.vim      calendar.vim  compview.vim  format.vim        NERD_tree.vim       rails.vim    SimpleFold.vim      vimballPlugin.vim
<roylez_> happyaron: 我这里的东西太多了
<happyaron> roylez_: ...
<_myke> iIlL10oO: 向上好像没有
<iIlL10oO> _myke: 哦,那就只能 ncurses 了
<iIlL10oO> roylez_: auto.vim
<touparx> vim插件多了，不慢么?
<_myke> iIlL10oO: ncurses?
<iIlL10oO> _myke: 一个光标库
<roylez_> happyaron: 我这华硕笔记本的走时太逊了，才几天就又快了10分钟，连10块钱的电子表都不如
<happyaron> roylez_: roylez_ 。。。
<iIlL10oO> roylez_: 自己写个cron, 每天对时一次
<_myke> iIlL10oO: locate行么?
<roylez_> iIlL10oO: ntpdate服务不想起
<iIlL10oO> roylez_: 用 wget 或 curl 取 http head 的 time
<iIlL10oO> _myke: locate curses
<roylez_> iIlL10oO: 有ntp，要那些干什么
<iIlL10oO> roylez_: 还是自己写个脚本小巧
<iIlL10oO> 放在cron
<iIlL10oO> i   ncurses-bin                         - terminal-related programs and man pages
<RavenChan> roylez_, 不是有ntp么
<RavenChan> roylez_, 囧= =
<roylez_> RavenChan: 不是不想起这个吗
<RavenChan> roylez_, 為什麼不想起？
<_myke> roylez_: ntp好还是openntpd?
<iIlL10oO> ntp一直运行的吧, cron 一天运行一次
<_myke> iIlL10oO: ntp可以作为DAEMONS
<_myke> iIlL10oO: 不需要cron
<roylez_> RavenChan: 上次起了，结果启动变慢了
<RavenChan> iIlL10oO, ntp几乎不消耗资源。。。
<_myke> roylez_: 不能BKGD?
<Freebuilder> 自己做了个钟，数码管显示，考试时老师不让进，说没通过3C认证
<iIlL10oO>  有没有 系统空闲5分钟自动运行 某程序的 cron ?
<RavenChan> roylez_, 0:03 /usr/bin/ntpd -g,开了一天也只有3秒的cpu时间而已
<roylez_> RavenChan: 我又不是起ntp服务器，我要起也是起ntpdate
<RavenChan> roylez_, 这样都能拖慢你的电脑OTL
<iIlL10oO> RavenChan: 内存占多少?
<RavenChan> roylez_, 对啊那不更少= =
<lenage> 怎么全是乱码了 ？
<lenage> 。。。
<roylez_> RavenChan: 启动慢了，这个东西等网络的
<RavenChan> roylez_, 后台。。。。
<roylez_> RavenChan: 我就是放后台的
<RavenChan> roylez_, 那就不会影响启动了啊= =？
<roylez_> RavenChan: 还是会，原因不明
 * RavenChan 囧
<happyaron> roylez_: 知道问题出在哪部分了，filetype settings里的email
<happyaron> roylez_: 但不知道咋改。。。
<iIlL10oO> nice 19 ntp.rb &
<CyrusYzGTt> http://jandan.net/2011/01/16/kinect-robot.html
<roylez_> 放cron.hourly好了，arch的cron也是很讨厌
<iIlL10oO> daily
<roylez_> daily的启动就执行，又得等网络，网络起的慢点的话就不能执行
<iIlL10oO> roylez_: 加个sleep 3600;
<roylez_> iIlL10oO: .....是个办法
<happyaron> roylez_:呃，看看咋回事。。。
<happyaron> roylez_: autocmd咋不silent呢。。。
<roylez_> happyaron: 哦，原来是这样
<roylez_> happyaron: 你那email打开之后，右下显示的filetype是什么
<iIlL10oO> p   auto-apt                                                                - package search by file and on-demand package installation tool
<happyaron> roylez_: mail
<roylez_> happyaron: 跟我一样的，不明白了
<iIlL10oO> vim 版本关系
<roylez_> happyaron: 再过10分钟就别ping我，我要再跟电话订票大战300回合...
<happyaron> roylez_: .
<happyaron> iIlL10oO: 呃
<happyaron> roylez_: 您的vim版本是多少？
<roylez_> happyaron: version 7.3.69
<happyaron> 我的7.2.330
<iIlL10oO> 7.3改变了 filetype 名称
<happyaron> 哦。
<happyaron> filetype mail识别对了。。。
<iIlL10oO> 可以放个 filetype plugin
<iIlL10oO> ftplugin
<happyaron> 搞定了
<forensic> 操，操他妈的，赛什么车啊，害我4、5点都睡不着
<happyaron> roylez_: \|:autocmd FileType mail
<roylez_> happyaron: ...
<happyaron> roylez_: 打错，加个:silent
<happyaron> \|:silent autocmd FileType mail
<RavenChan> roylez_, 我问个问题。。。。vim那些双击可以跳转的链接，怎么用键盘跳转...
<pityonline> happyaron: 请问，编译mplayer前要把mplayer相关的软件都卸载掉吗？
<RavenChan> happyaron, 我问个问题。。。。vim那些双击可以跳转的链接，怎么用键盘跳转...
<Kandu> RavenChan: C-]
<RavenChan> Kandu, thx
<Kandu> RavenChan: :help    第一頁介紹很詳細了  :)
<RavenChan> Kandu, 这样....
<RavenChan> Kandu, 话说你有没有用supertab这个插件？
<Kandu> RavenChan: 沒用
<happyaron> pityonline: 最好是卸载了mplayer和ffmpeg
<happyaron> RavenChan: 不知道。。。
<pityonline> 这家伙跑得真快
<RavenChan> pityonline, 为啥要卸载。。。
<pityonline> RavenChan: 想重新编译，打上个补丁
<RavenChan> pityonline, 那重新编译不就是了= =
<pityonline> RavenChan: 怕已安装的会有影响
<roylez_> happyaron: 打不进去了，nnd，2天前提前5分钟都可以轻松打入，现在提前10分钟都不行了
<happyaron> 最喜欢主席这些花花绿绿的配置了。
<happyaron> roylez_: ...
<RavenChan> pityonline, 不会吧。。。
<pityonline> RavenChan: 那我直接编译下试试
<RavenChan> roylez_, 话说您的zsh是不是有跟随的补全的。。
<roylez_> RavenChan: 没有
<happyaron> roylez_: 怎么能把以前搜索的高亮去掉？
<roylez_> happyaron: 三国杀一把去，10分钟以后再来碰运气，nnnd，黄牛和飞机还是最靠谱的
<happyaron> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> happyaron: 忘了，我一般是搜下别的东西
<happyaron> roylez_: 。。。
<RavenChan> happyaron, :hi clear?
<RavenChan> happyaron, 不是= =
<roylez_> happyaron: nnd，今天买锅巴都买到山寨货
<RavenChan> happyaron, :noh
<happyaron> roylez_: ...
<happyaron> RavenChan: 好的，我看看咋bind一下
<happyaron> nnoremap <esc> :noh<return><esc>
<happyaron> 按esc就取消高亮了。
<happyaron> roylez_: 您把方向键和pgup pgdn给用做别处了？
<roylez_> happyaron: 没有阿
<happyaron> roylez_: 为啥我的pgup pgdn变成 ~ 的作用了。。。
<happyaron> 知道了nnoremap的错
<roylez_> happyaron: ...从来不用pageup，c-f, c-b
<happyaron> ...
<nanjinger> 大家都是些什么行业的人阿？
<RavenChan> happyaron, 加了你那条nnoremap我的vim就乱套了= =
<nanjinger> 都衣食无忧的吗？
<roylez_> nanjinger: 流浪汉
<happyaron> RavenChan: 我也发现了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> nanjinger§ 賣牛雜的
<roylez_> happyaron: 直接给它个F8好了...
<roylez_> happyaron: 别打esc的主意
<pityonline> ./configure 时没错，make 时就报错了
<RavenChan> pityonline, 什么错？
<pityonline> RavenChan: libdvdread4/dvd_input.c:43:27: error: dvdcss/dvdcss.h: No such file or directory 一大堆关于 dvd 的
<RavenChan> pityonline, 你是arch?
<pityonline> RavenChan: ubuntu 10.04
<happyaron> RavenChan: 各种F几都有问题。。。
<RavenChan> happyaron, 囧
<RavenChan> roylez_, 话说let gSuperTabMappingTabLiteral
<RavenChan> roylez_, 话说let g:SuperTabMappingTabLiteral=<c-tab>
<RavenChan> roylez_, 这句怎么错了= =我不会写vimscript= =
<roylez_> RavenChan: 不知道...
<nanjinger> 这个freenode里有别的聊天室吗？除了linux外的
<RavenChan> roylez, E15: Invalid expression: <c-tab>
<RavenChan> roylez_, E15: Invalid expression: <c-tab>
<RavenChan> roylez_, 应该怎么写。。。
<_myke> nanjinger: #windows
<happyaron> map <silent> <C-N> :let @/=""<CR>
<roylez_> RavenChan: ctrl-tab
<happyaron> 然后用Ctrl-N
<nanjinger> 我试试哈
<roylez_> RavenChan: 不是我说的
<roylez_> RavenChan: 不清楚，我觉得你那写法没错
<RavenChan> roylez_, 一样= =
<RavenChan> roylez_, 算了，以后我就要用^I来输入tab了囧
<nanjinger> 真有啊
<roylez_> RavenChan: 输入空格，再tab
<RavenChan> roylez, 那就会有多余的空格了。。。
<roylez_> RavenChan: 我以前用这个插件的时候是这样的，反正tab就是4个空格
<roylez_> RavenChan: 我从来不用真正的tab
<RavenChan> roylez_, 我这里tab就是tab = =
<happyaron> roylez_: nerdcommenter 有啥好处？
<roylez_> happyaron: 注释和反注释任何文件
<roylez_> happyaron: 我的绑定是F9，你用v选个区域，F9试试就知道
<caleb-> 真正的tab++
<happyaron> roylez_: 没用，我的F*都绑定别的了。
<happyaron> +1
<RavenChan> roylez_, "+p是复制粘贴版是吧？
<roylez_> happyaron: 我的F11和F12绑给了screen，其他的都有空
<roylez_> RavenChan: 对
<iIlL10oO> :reg 是查看
<RavenChan> roylez_, map到哪里好OTL
<roylez_> RavenChan: 这个有必要吗，呵呵
<RavenChan> roylez_, <F1>不是空的吧= =
<_myke> 谁编译过vimde?
<_myke> 的？
 * roylez_ 又被订票电话打败了
<roylez_> RavenChan: F1是vi它自己绑的，我说空是说我没有再上面绑东西
<_myke> happyaron: 如果我要把"寄存器编译进vim, 是不是./configure后面加入参数的？
<happyaron> _myke: y
<_myke> happyaron: 怎么加? 我现在在修改pkgbuild, 没法看
<happyaron> _myke: 呃，没编译过
<RavenChan> _myke, 看看官方的pkgbuild怎么做的。。。
<MaskRay> _myke: : 用 gentoo 就省掉这些麻烦了
<mikeandmore> 冻死了>.,
<_myke> RavenChan: 我现在就在官方pkgbuild的修改模式里面
<mikeandmore> >.<
<_myke> RavenChan: 我看到他里面是./configure 后面很多参数
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 你什么时候也开始做起推销发行版，推销编辑器的工作了。。。
<_myke> RavenChan: 什么--with-x=yes之类的
<Kandu>  _myke makepkg -o 然後進 src/name-version 下看 configure 幫助嘛
<RavenChan> _myke, = =
<_myke> Kandu: 手动编译？我用bauerbill的
<Kandu> _myke: 你不是自找麻煩么
<Kandu> _myke: 從 abs 樹複製一個然後自己定製，多輕鬆
<_myke> Kandu: 我是--build-all, 就是所有依赖全部编译遍
<_myke> Kandu: 哦，对了，他是在/tmp/bauerbill我想起来了
<_myke> RavenChan: 不行，archlinux的vim是从git获得源代码的，用makepkg -o无效
<RavenChan> _myke, vim是hg吧。。。
<_myke> RavenChan: 恩，hg，我搞错了
<_myke> RavenChan: google code
<_myke> RavenChan: vim代码很大？
<caleb-> http://trinity.pearsoncomputing.net/ # KDE3 fork
<RavenChan> _myke, 不知道，没编译过。。
<RavenChan> _myke, 源里的已经是hg的了= =
<NoIE> 神奇的谷歌，我搜索“使命召唤2 Wine”，谷歌自动带我去WineHQ - Call of Duty 2。
<_myke> RavenChan: 我就是要改参数啊
<_myke> RavenChan: 编译参数
<caleb-> NoIE: 谁叫你用「手气不错」
<_myke> RavenChan: makepkg默认是下载到哪个目录的
<_myke> RavenChan: 用git或者hg的话
<_myke> RavenChan: 就是说build()的当前目录？
 * _myke 用awesome的出来
 * _myke *用awesome的出来
<_myke> /etc/profile是不是非交互式的也ok, 并且无论哪个shell?
<happyaron> roylez_: 主席，还行似乎不灵光了
<happyaron> roylez_: 换行
<roylez_> happyaron: ...
<roylez_> happyaron: 你搞什么了
<happyaron> roylez_: 我是说在邮件里，不能自动换行
<happyaron> roylez_: 而是一直写啊写
<roylez_> happyaron: 自己gwap吧...
<happyaron> roylez_: 啥意思？
<roylez_> happyaron: 对着段落gwap，你试试
<happyaron> roylez_: 不明白咋弄。
<roylez_> happyaron: :help gwap
<happyaron> roylez_: ok，能用了
<gebjgd> 邪门了。i686上的flash老崩溃
<CyrusYzGTt> ....flash不是主要是32位元的支持嗎？
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 不是，x86_64的很稳定
<iGoogle> 直接32不好嘛
<iGoogle> 或者去支持html5
<caleb-> gebjgd: 试试 google chrome 带的 flash
<gebjgd> caleb-: 就是那个。崩溃
<caleb-> gebjgd: google chrome 带的 flash 还可以播 DRM video
<caleb-> gebjgd: 有升级没？
<gebjgd> caleb-: 就是升级之后出现的
<caleb-> gebjgd: strings libgcflashplayer.so | grep LNX
<iGoogle> 怀疑chrome变成另外一个ie
<caleb-> gebjgd: 目前是 10.1.103.19
<roylez_> gebjgd: ...
<roylez_> iGoogle: ...您居然在
<iGoogle> 我在监视你是不是回家了
<caleb-> google 要用 webm plugin 强奸 ie / safari 了
<roylez_> iGoogle: 不用监视，我是流浪汉，没窝的
<gebjgd> 10.1.102.65-1
<iGoogle> 新年，带个新lp回家算了。 roylez
<caleb-> gebjgd: 快升级吧
<roylez_> iGoogle: 女人害人的....不如养狗
<caleb-> gebjgd: 那个 -1 怎么回事？
<gebjgd> caleb-: 源里没动静
<iGoogle> ..
<gebjgd> caleb-: arch
<caleb-> gebjgd: google chrome 的叫作 lib"gc"flashplayer.so <- 有 gc 字样才对
<caleb-> gebjgd: 你可能装到没 gc 的了
<iGoogle> chromium-browser 我居然也安装了这个。都不记得什么时候安装的了
<gebjgd> caleb-: 你说的chrome自带一个？
<caleb-> gebjgd: 对
<caleb-> 不少人说带 gc 的 flash 比较稳定
<iGoogle> roylez_: 去找一个东北的
<gebjgd> caleb-: 8.0.552.237 (0)
<roylez_> iGoogle: 东北什么名犬？
<iGoogle> roylez: 黑龙江的妹朵。小巧的那种。
<caleb-> gebjgd: chromium "没有" 自带 flash 的
<caleb-> gebjgd: google chrome 才有
<Fivesheep> 名犬没听过, 不过东北那边的朝鲜族狗肉火锅倒是很让人回味
<roylez_> iGoogle: ...
<gebjgd> caleb-: 没用过chrome
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 工作了么
<caleb-> gebjgd: lib"gc"flashplayer.so 可以给 chromium / firefox / other mozilla apps 用
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: 明天开始
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 啥活
<Fivesheep> 恭喜阿
<caleb-> gebjgd: 搞半天你用的是没 gc 的
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: 码工
<iGoogle> Fivesheep: 据说现在市面的羊肉都是假的了。为什么。
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 哪个行业
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: 自动化控制
<Fivesheep> iGoogle, 我希望自己能买到假的羊腿 告死丫的
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 不错.. 有前途阿
<caleb-> gebjgd: 上 adobe.com 自己升级吧
<iGoogle> 难得取证的
<gebjgd> caleb-:恩
<gebjgd> caleb-: 我去看看
<Fivesheep> iGoogle, 怎么难取证.. 别不把法律当回事...
<Fivesheep> 小票, 验dna
<iGoogle> 你是说中国的法律？
<Fivesheep> 我没说中国....
<iGoogle> 难道回家了？
<iGoogle> 。
<Fivesheep> 我说我生活的地方...
<iGoogle> nnnd
<Fivesheep> lol
<Fivesheep> 另外.. 我在家里阿 - -
<Fivesheep> 大半夜的
<iGoogle> 额。现在几点
<Fivesheep> 00:51
<iGoogle> 这咋叫大半夜哦
<iGoogle> 我昨天2点，还在外面堵车。
<iGoogle> 国外真清净
<Fivesheep> 除了暴雪, 一般很少堵车
<Fivesheep> 主要是人口分散
<Fivesheep> 国内资源过度集中, 大多数人都得去那么几个核心城市觅食.. 不堵没天理
<iGoogle> 雪藏五羊。味道不错。
<CyrusYzGTt> 冰鎮五羊，也很好
<iGoogle> 炖洋腿。
<CyrusYzGTt> 燜羊腿
<Fivesheep> 你们还是吃猪肉吧. 羊肉是给主吃的
<CyrusYzGTt> 我還是喜歡 清蒸釋迦牟尼，燒烤耶和華，油炸天照
<Fivesheep> 为啥是清蒸? 不新鲜的肉清蒸不好吃
<caleb-> 牛肋眼++
<CyrusYzGTt> 現做的
<Fivesheep> 但释迦牟尼死去很多年了, 肉可能都变坏了.. 必须用比较重的调料去掩盖腐败的味道
<Fivesheep> 所以不建议你清蒸
<Fivesheep> 真的
<CyrusYzGTt> 清蒸釋迦牟尼是聯同那個什麼十二品蓮臺一起蒸煮的，沒有腥羶味
<CyrusYzGTt> 穿越去拿煮食材料就是了
<iGoogle> happyaron: .
<mayli> hi
<^k^> mayli, 好  17:12 
<nanjinger> emacs 怎么批量删除换行符啊
<nanjinger> 敲回车打出的那个符号
<pangyu> gebjgd: 现在用电驴下东西，会被抓么？
<gebjgd> pangyu: 看你下载什么了
<gebjgd> pangyu: 我都不怎么用电驴
<caleb-> 全国那么多电驴用户
<caleb-> 为毛要抓你？
<iPeipei> 谁抓？
<iPeipei> 我正在用呢
<pangyu> caleb-: 国外
<caleb-> pangyu: 国外更不怕了
<pangyu> gebjgd: 以前用telecom的，一bt就封
<gebjgd> caleb-: 欧洲罚的很厉害的
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 用那个离线迅雷就是了
<gebjgd> pangyu: 不用那个破telecom
<caleb-> pangyu: 用加密分割区吧
<Fivesheep> verycd上的东西 瞬间完成
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: 我没有win
<caleb-> pangyu: 抓不到证据
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 不需要win
<Fivesheep> 你只需要浏览器
<Fivesheep> 然后用 http 拉回来
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: how？
<pangyu> caleb-: 我就是来问这个滴 : D
<CyrusYzGTt> ....我用的是mldonkey
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: 找迅雷的离线下载？
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 离线迅雷, 它能帮你挂电驴的. 不过通常不用挂, 它的服务器硬盘里基本都有资源了
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 要给钱的  120 一年半
<jiero> anything goldendict better than stardict?
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: 哦
 * caleb- 从来不用要钱的 网盘/下载
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 你给个ed2k链接, 基本上它只需要给你做个硬链接.. 然后你就http拖回来
<Fivesheep> 速度还很快的..
<jiero> lol: GoldenDict with Wordnet= Dictionary Only, meaningless.
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, http下载 大概管不了吧?
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: 没什么东西从迅雷下的
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: 所以没关注过
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 不是从迅雷下载
<Fivesheep> 是挂驴 bt用的
<pangyu> gebjgd: 电驴呢？
<gebjgd> pangyu: ？
<Fivesheep> 相当于个远程下载机
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: 那上面有什么东西？
<Fivesheep> 你提供链接咯.. 你找到bt 或者电驴的资源链接
<jiero> download everything...
<Fivesheep> 又不敢挂
<gebjgd> jiero: 不信
<pangyu> gebjgd: 你现在用不用bt和电驴？
<gebjgd> pangyu: 你要下载什么东西？
<jiero> All downloading using  Metalink
<gebjgd> pangyu: 从来不用
<pangyu> gebjgd: verycd上的音乐
<Fivesheep> 不过... 我现在软件游戏啥的, 觉得价格合理都是买的了..
<jiero> gebjgd: you want picture?
<gebjgd> pangyu: 比如？
 * aBiNg 请教，有谁用过 rapoo 的无线产品，在 Linux 下？能支持不？
<Fivesheep> 那些没驱动的
<Fivesheep> 基本都能用的
<Fivesheep> 不需要特殊驱动的鼠标键盘
<aBiNg> Fivesheep: 不用驱动吧？
<Fivesheep> 插上就能用
<aBiNg> 那还好，:P
<pangyu> gebjgd: 你能找到ftp下载么？
<gebjgd> pangyu: 你要什么歌？
<pocoyo> aBiNg: 能.
<aBiNg> 好的。谢。 pocoyo
<pocoyo> aBiNg: 我的只有大小写灯不亮 但是使用正常.
<pangyu> gebjgd: 比如这位的 http://www.verycd.com/topics/29717/
<pangyu> pangyu: 一些古典吉他曲
<Fivesheep> pangyu, 你在哪里?
<pangyu> Fivesheep: 德国
<Fivesheep> 搞个迅雷离线下载就是了.. 半小时的工钱. 一年半
<gebjgd> pangyu: 悬
<gebjgd> pangyu: 估计很危险
<Fivesheep> 德国太严
<gebjgd> pangyu: 最好让国内的人帮你下载
<Fivesheep> 很多资源都不对德国开放
<gebjgd> pangyu: 之后分卷发给你
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 还分卷?
<Fivesheep> http都怕?
<caleb-> 德国确实危险
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: 呵呵
<caleb-> 德国连 tor 都不能用
<gebjgd> Fivesheep: 抓到了就是几千欧元阿
<Fivesheep> 知道
<gebjgd> pangyu: 我是从别人的空间 流媒体抓下来的
<gebjgd> pangyu: 嘿嘿
<aBiNg> pocoyo: 我是想买个 无线耳机 的
<caleb-> pangyu: 先把加密分割搞定
<gebjgd> pangyu: 你去搜狗看看
<happyaron> gebjgd: 找个代理吧
<gebjgd> happyaron: 我从来都是在线听
<happyaron> 据说有的ISP会举报自己的客户下载的内容。
<happyaron> o
<pocoyo> aBiNg:good idea .
<CyrusYzGTt> 用7z 壓縮分割爲 200KB 每個文件，這樣
<gebjgd> pangyu: 或者youtube
<gebjgd> pangyu: 之后下载那个flv
<jiero> gebjgd: use some other protocols P2P
<CyrusYzGTt> 大概 會有超過 10000個文件
 * _myke 用awesome的出来下
<pocoyo> aBiNg: 我只有无线键鼠. 你想弄个啥耳机的?
<gebjgd> jiero: 不用p2p
<gebjgd> jiero: 胆子小
<aBiNg> h3000啊，看上去轻盈些，嘿嘿
 * CyrusYzGTt 請求 大小眼 復活
 * caleb- 不用 p2p, 因为想下的都不用 p2p 就能下
<happyaron> gebjgd: 你搞个代理就完了呗，何必这样呢？
<_myke> awesome怎么把一个窗口切换到另外tab?
<pangyu> gebjgd: 你不是看pps么？
<RavenChan> 问一下，git怎么丢弃当前所有修改？
<happyaron> gebjgd: 全国人民都有用代理的觉悟了。。。
<happyaron> RavenChan: git reset
<pangyu> gebjgd: 还是下次回国下吧。本来就不是光彩的事情，被抓到就完了
<RavenChan> happyaron, 没有commit的修改。。。
<_myke> RavenChan: checkout?
<RavenChan> _myke, 要撤销大批文件呢？
<MaskRay> git checkout -- ..
<happyaron> RavenChan: 嗯，commit的就要--hard HEAD^了。
<pangyu> gebjgd: 可惜我这1m的下载速度了，呵呵
<_myke> RavenChan: 前两天刚开学习git
<jiero> ANYBODY tried Tribler?
<_myke> RavenChan: 我去查查
<RavenChan> happyaron, thx
<RavenChan> _myke, 知道了
<gebjgd> pangyu: pps是在线流媒体
<RavenChan> _myke, git reset --hard
<happyaron> gebjgd: pps是p2p
<_myke> 什么是pps
<iIlL10oO> ppstream
<iIlL10oO> pplive
<iIlL10oO> ppstream每次升级,就会把配置重置.
<CyrusYzGTt> 所以 sopcast 比 ppstream 好，
<_myke> 我mplayer老是掉怎么办
<gebjgd> happyaron: 我还没听说过有人用pps被抓
<happyaron> gebjgd: 哦
<gebjgd> happyaron: 不怕
<gebjgd> happyaron: bt和emule很多了
<happyaron> gebjgd: 嗯
<happyaron> gebjgd: 你要下bt啥的，就找人帮忙呗
<gebjgd> 看来混youtube是很必要的了
<gebjgd> happyaron: 很少下
<happyaron> gebjgd: 为啥不用代理呢/
<gebjgd> happyaron: 国内的代理？
<pangyu> gebjgd: youtube就是上传有限制
<happyaron> gebjgd: 米国代理呗
<gebjgd> happyaron: 恩。我看有这个必要了
<happyaron> gebjgd: 嗯
<happyaron> gebjgd: vpn一开就不需要担心了
<gebjgd> happyaron: 有流量限制的啊
<happyaron> gebjgd: 一叶卖的都每月1000G
<gebjgd> 哇
<happyaron> gebjgd: 机房在米国，国内访问略卡，你那里应该不卡
<Fivesheep> happyaron, 大陆有vps卖不..
<happyaron> gebjgd: 他那是vps，也许纯vpn会更便宜吧，那不清楚了
<happyaron> Fivesheep: 有，但是比米国的贵
<Fivesheep> ...
<Fivesheep> 那算了..
<happyaron> Fivesheep: 一般没啥流量限制，但是硬件限制比较大
<Fivesheep> happyaron, 只用来下载 - -
<happyaron> Fivesheep: 一个月得￥100吧
<erdosjiang> "HelloWorld@"
<happyaron> roylez_: 主席，我用vim 7.3还是会出Press Enter...
<roylez_> happyaron: ....
<roylez_> happyaron: 你太纠结了
<jiero> Anyone can tell me how to enable such feature in GoldenDict? http://i.imgur.com/RxbLh.png
<Fivesheep> happyaron, 就是怕拿了钱就走人
<happyaron> roylez_: 那个 :silent 没法用在autocmd
<roylez_> happyaron: 你一天写多少邮件阿
<happyaron> Fivesheep: 你直接搜索网站买，个人卖的不靠普
<happyaron> roylez_: 不多，但是按回车比较难受。。。习惯r直接回复了。。。
<roylez_> happyaron: 慢慢就突然发现什么毛病了的...
<happyaron> roylez_:  好吧。。。那用一段时间看
<pocoyo> happyaron: ctrl m == 回车?
<happyaron> pocoyo: 不知道。
<pocoyo> happyaron: emacs.里
<happyaron> pocoyo: 呃，不会用Lisp操作系统
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 是的
<pocoyo> happyaron: 怎么一提这个 就扯到操作系统层面上来...@@
<happyaron> pocoyo: 在我眼里那就是个操作系统。。。
<ugoubuntu> jiero: 那是 Golden dict的界面么？看上去和我的不一样啊～
 * MaskRay eix-sync 出现一个 im-chooser
<gebjgd> jiero: goldendict支持babylon的字典
<ugoubuntu> ???????为什么我的irc界面信息上都是?????除了Please use utf-8 charset??  我的是 utf-8啊～
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 那個貌似是startdict的英文界面
<ugoubuntu> 哦， 那个和软件本身没关系，只是字典用得不一样。
<ugoubuntu> 唉，重新打开irc, 字符信息就正常了。不知是什么问题。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 老本子开多了东西好卡
<alvin_rxg> ?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://www.dolc.de/forum/viewthread.php?tid=1270140&extra=page%3D1%26amp%3Borderby%3Ddateline%26amp%3Bfilter%3D2592000
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 牛逼
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 性饥渴。妥妥的
<alvin_rxg> eh
<Jagdwurst> facebook 提供邮箱了.... 还有SMS功能..
<caleb-> 珍爱生命，远离 facebook
<reiv> facebook -> 脸书？
<happyaron> roylez_: mutt 1.5.21 发带签名的信不会再把签名弄成inline了。
<mayli> xx@fb.com?
<IceWater> 机器人会说话吗
<guojing-cn> 大家好
<^k^> guojing-cn, 好  19:32 
<guojing-cn> 看到吧 机器人说话了
<IceWater> 。。。
<IceWater> ~xchat
<IceWater> 机器人干什么用的？
<iIlL10oO> IceWater: 维护世界和平用的
<IceWater> 懂了
<IceWater> 咋改变字体颜色？ 在网上查是用ctrl+K 后面是数字 后面是内容 。我一按ctrl+k就出个空格。用的XChat
<NoIE> 我试试
<NoIE> 再试
<NoIE> 我放弃
<IceWater> 在设置里面可以看到1-15各表示什么颜色，就是不会用。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTAzOTUzMTM2.html
<IceWater> ……
<CyrusYzGTt> 賣唱的 google 手氣不錯
<Inode> linux
<CyrusYzGTt> www.mldonkey.org
<Inode> CyrusYzGTt:: 什么东西呢
<CyrusYzGTt> Inode§ 我在裝機器人BOT=裝B,不要理我
<CyrusYzGTt> g{s/h/f/}w
<iIlL10oO> 超导衣服 , 看来衣服可插芯片是趋势. 以后身份识别就靠全身指纹了.
<Jagdwurst> IceWater:  这样?
<CyrusYzGTt> 希望識別器是PLMM
<iIlL10oO> 超市购物,拿了东西就走, 出门时,衣服会帮你付钱.
<Jagdwurst> iIlL10oO: 以后火车上都不用查身份证，直接脱衣服。。
<zzhw> /quit
<Inode> iIlL10oO:: 很好
<NWMonster> 直接脱衣服。。。
<NWMonster> 求做铁路警察，这样就可以看别的MM脱衣服了
<iIlL10oO> 不用脱,衣服带传感器,警察过来,碰一下你衣服就能识别身份.
<Inode> 更好的是,根本不用脱衣服,就把你阴ＭＡＯ都看了
<reiv> 有人用过nexus s吗？
<iIlL10oO> 俄罗斯将采用通用ID卡  http://solidot.org/articles/11/01/15/0651258.shtml
<CyrusYzGTt> 窮人飄過
<reiv> 考虑月光一次...
<Inode> 看过了,别发了
<NWMonster> 求此仪器。。
<NWMonster> 看PLMM用
<iIlL10oO> NWMonster: 看多了,也就没兴趣了.
<lluva> 第一次用ERC，为什么很多人的名字都是乱码？我设置的是UTF-8啊。
<Jagdwurst> iIlL10oO: 他们是要把一节车箱的身份证收上去，查完后统一发下来，不脱不行啊
<NWMonster> iIlL10oO: 可是我还是想看。。。
<alvin_rxg> lluva: 是啊，中文名都乱码了
<iIlL10oO> lluva: 什么客户端?
<lluva> iIlL10oO，你这句话就是乱码。
<reiv> lluva: 名字都英文，还能出乱码？
<iIlL10oO> Jagdwurst: 脱了不行,一定要和你的脑电波匹配,衣服才能激活.
<CyrusYzGTt> zhe yang hai shi luan ma ?
<s_cd> 都是乱码，都能看得懂，厉害
<reiv> 据说nexus s有读卡器功能...
<lluva> 好了
 * reiv quit
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd_: 用上了 @facebook 的邮箱
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd_: o2 还支持短信
<gebjgd_> Jagdwurst< ?
<gebjgd_> ja
<gebjgd_> Jagdwurst< 什么意思？
<drazet> Jagdwurst, facebook邮箱不是 非四不可的网站的站内信箱么
<lluva> 翻墙了？
<s_cd> Jagdwurst: 什么时候推出的@facebook ? 有段时间没上facebook了
<AndChat> hi
<^k^> AndChat, 好  20:24 
<Jagdwurst> s_cd: 向那个邮箱发的邮件直接帖在facebook页面上，然后会转一份到自己的邮箱里
<s_cd> Jagdwurst: 我去看看有什么特别的
<Guest24807> android怎么上facebook?
<NoIE> 首先要找到自由门。
<drazet> 那个门还有案桌的版本？
<Guest24807> 有么？
<NoIE> 好像有。
<drazet> linux版本都没有怎么可能有案桌的版本
<Guest24807> →_→
<Guest24807> 我到电子市场看看
<drazet> 搜索这类违法软件还真得靠 度娘啊
<drazet> 还真有
<flh> squeeze fcitx fcitx wubi
<NoIE> http://us.dongtaiwang.com/do/z__k/602bX3LAYaN2YNa62NNM0XL02y/index.php?topic=5549.0
<NoIE> 自由门Java手机版2.204 , 2.205 Opera Mini版
<CyrusYzGTt> ...就是沒有適用的操作界面版
<s_cd> drazet: linux可以用ssh+firefox
<drazet> s_cd, 求教程
<CyrusYzGTt> s_cd§ 求freessh
<erdosjiang> tor有android版本
<s_cd> 要个ssh帐号+firefox+autoproxy
<s_cd> 网上都有教程的，很简单
<CyrusYzGTt> s_cd§ 求freessh,就差ssh帳號沒有
<drazet> 我没有ssh帐号
<s_cd> ssh帐号也可以找免费的，一个号用几天，想上就申请
<drazet> 呵呵
<s_cd> 我在sshcenter.info上注册的
<drazet> 跟免费代理有区别么
<s_cd> 我这个和一般上网一样，非常快
<erdosjiang> 用亚伟代理搜免费代理，在浏览器里设置一下就OK了。。。不过得碰运气。。。
<Guest24807> tor太慢
<s_cd> 看youtobe也很快
<erdosjiang> 哪个代理不慢？
<erdosjiang> 免费的
<s_cd> 我用的是试用帐号，不算长久免费的，一般只能用一天
<lainme> erdosjiang: tor慢得有些离谱了
<CyrusYzGTt> ...拒絕使用此服務
<erdosjiang> - -！问题在android上浏览facebook还有什么方便的方案？
<s_cd> 翻出去也没什么做的，就是看看一些在国内无法了解到的信息而已
<CyrusYzGTt> 還是 atcho 那個 freessh好用，雖然被偉大的邪惡的爭議的建設的gfw給封印了
<erdosjiang> 就是，上twitter上推个hu77，那俩天真火呢。呵呵
<drazet> 论坛里面卖的那个vps好用么
<erdosjiang> 最不可理喻的是myeclipseide.com也跑墙外去了，，，
<s_cd> Jagdwurst: 邮箱在哪啊，还要邀请的？
<CyrusYzGTt> s_cd§ www.torproject.org
<erdosjiang> 以前tor在源里面来着，后来不知道怎么被移出去了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> s_cd§ www.torproject.org 在現在越來越少人很少人而且基本沒有中國人用的情況下，看youtube還是很快的
<erdosjiang> google code上有一个项目好像挺好用的。。。
<s_cd> CyrusYzGTt: 这是个开youtube的软件？
<CyrusYzGTt> s_cd§ 是 gdata 加 google-cli
<erdosjiang> linux下直接用wine+FreeU还是挺不错的。。。
<Jagdwurst> s_cd: 登录上去它就会说的
<s_cd> Jagdwurst: 我这里没有哦
<s_cd> Jagdwurst: 要邀请才能开通的
<alvin_rxg> http://is.gd/5dtaKU
<Jagdwurst> s_cd: 不会吧
<s_cd> Jagdwurst: 你看下有没有邀请别人开能的选项
<Jagdwurst> s_cd:  没找到,应该没有邀请这一说
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd_: 今天我生日，想想送我什么礼物吧
<happyaron> roylez_: ping
<roylez_> happyaron: .
<happyaron> roylez_: 刚刚尝试了下你的dict，老是在最后出错
<happyaron> Traceback (most recent call last):
<happyaron>   File "./dict", line 100, in <module>
<happyaron>     print BLUE+BOLD+item[1]+DEFAULT
<happyaron> TypeError: cannot concatenate 'str' and 'NoneType' objects
<roylez_> happyaron: python2执行的吗？
<gebjgd_> Jagdwurst< 真的假的？
<happyaron> roylez_: 命令是 ./dict thanks，先输出了有道和wordnet的解释，例句部分就这样了。
<gebjgd_> Jagdwurst< 小光免费为你爆菊
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd_: 他明天考试，不如你来吧
<roylez_> happyaron: 查别的试试呢？
<happyaron> roylez_: 嗯，python2
<happyaron> roylez_: 也一样
<gebjgd_> Jagdwurst< 等我学了车本的
<roylez_> happyaron: ==a
<gebjgd_> Jagdwurst< 开车去爆你
<happyaron> k
<happyaron> roylez_: dict -s thanks 也报这个错误，-w 没问题
<roylez_> happyaron: 我这边也乱了，昨天没升级前还好好的
<happyaron> roylez_: 嗯
<happyaron> roylez_: dict -s real 不会出问题，怪了。
<sikao_lfs> 几天没来，有没有哪天的日志值得找来看看的？
<roylez_> happyaron: 难不成几年之后有道改了网页...
<happyaron> roylez_: 呃
<happyaron> roylez_: 还有个问题，zo展开之后怎么折叠起来呢？
<Nirocfz> happyaron, vim?
<happyaron> Nirocfz: 嗯
<roylez_> zc
<roylez_> zip open/close
<happyaron> o
<roylez_> happyaron: done
<roylez_> happyaron: 他们新加了权威字典里面的例句，不带翻译的
<happyaron> roylez_: 哦
<happyaron> roylez_: 多谢主席
<roylez_> happyaron: 我的fcitx-config不带gui的，为何？
<happyaron> roylez_: gui是另外一个包 fcitx-configtool
<roylez_> happyaron: 编译不能过，呵呵
<huangg> fg
<huangg> \ui不规划结构
<yunfan> 今天一口气买了三本书 俄
<happyaron> roylez_: 呃
<happyaron> roylez_: 悲剧的arch
<caleb-> 论坛很少 gtk3 的帖子啊
<caleb-> 论坛用 gtk2 开发的不多？
<roylez_> happyaron: 刚刚跟你写了点python，搞得我现在写ruby都脑子不正常了
<saturnfive> hello, 同志们
<happyaron> roylez_: ...
<happyaron> roylez_: 悲剧
<freeflying> roylez_: python over ruby?
<saturnfive> 悲什么剧
<happyaron> freeflying: 大赞clementine
<freeflying> happyaron: 知道banshee有多垃圾了吧 lol
<happyaron> freeflying: banshee我一直都没用，以前rhythmbox，现在打算换了。
<freeflying> happyaron: 你要是以前用过kde-3.5的话就不会给gnome贡献了
<freeflying> lol
<caleb-> 可是 kde4 稳定性还是挺杯具…
<happyaron> freeflying: kde-3.5 我用过，不过没用过啥好发行版
<caleb-> 还有设置兼容性
<saturnfive> kde最新慢仍然很慢
<happyaron> freeflying: opensuse在我那老爷机上跑不起来，funda也没向我推销mandriva
 * caleb- 稳定高效才是王道，eye candy 啥的都是浮云～
<caleb-> http://trinity.pearsoncomputing.net/ # KDE3.5 fork <- 好像搞得不错
<saturnfive> 问大家一个问题，我的ubuntu10.10amd64，有时候启动时在检测cpu那会过不去，然后要拔下usb鼠标才能过，这是为什么啊？
<caleb-> trinity 有打算把 Qt3 全换成 Qt4
<freeflying> caleb-: kde4走得太激进了，有些的架构有问题
<freeflying> saturnfive: 你那是bios问题
<caleb-> freeflying: 感觉跟 3.5 不像同一批人搞的 orz
<freeflying> caleb-: 呵呵
<roylez_> freeflying: 写ruby的时候写起python来了，看到函数有end才意识到不对
<freeflying> roylez_: pylint
<roylez_> freeflying: 用惯了ruby，觉得python好麻烦好难
<kingbo> 请问：已挂载一个分区的盘，把另分区由fat32格式化成ext3总不成功，用的是 mkfs.ext3，有什么办法
<happyaron> freeflying: 我觉得clementine比以前Amarok的还好。
<roylez_> freeflying: http://cnbeta.com/articles/132459.htm   android上的游戏上了G
<freeflying> happyaron: 是啊
<freeflying> happyaron: gcc-4.5默认 as-needed，很多程序以后都要补丁
<roylez_> freeflying: 炒股不？
<kingbo> 唉，没人理我
<kingbo> 人品啊
<caleb-> freeflying: 好像是 ubuntu 自己改的？
<happyaron> freeflying: 当给Debian Wheezy做实验了，wheezy也要dso linking了。
<caleb-> freeflying: 是 gcc upstream 搞的？
<roylez_> kingbo: ...
<donglu> 有人用kde4的吗？
<roylez_> kingbo: 出的啥错，贴一下可以吗？
<freeflying> caleb-: distro的默认
<freeflying> caleb-: 但是大家都准备这么搞了
<kingbo> roylez_: 呵呵，没出错，格式化成功，但挂载还是FAT32
<caleb-> 所以不是 gcc 的决定
<kingbo> fdisk 显示也是ext3
<freeflying> kingbo: reboot
<roylez_> kingbo: 格式化之前要先umount
<kingbo> mount看到还是vfat
<happyaron> caleb-: wheezy也要那么做了。
<roylez_> kingbo: 是吗？...
<kingbo> 那个分区格式化时没有mount
<roylez_> kingbo: partprobe一次看看
<void1> 什么叫dso linking?
<roylez_> void1: 好久不见，新键盘烧了没
<void1> roylez_: 没呢
<roylez_> void1: .
<kingbo> roylez_:partprobe显示but we have been unable to inform the kernel of the change, probably because it/they are in use
<void1> 老早的工作环境，大家都用好键盘，于是也一起用用
<happyaron> void1: http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/UnderstandingDSOLinkChange
<roylez_> kingbo: 你那个分区先umount，再partprobe
<void1> 现在的工作环境，连知道hhkb的人也几乎没有，烧也烧不起来
<kingbo> roylez_: 是umount的
<yunfan> debian6 哪个装了
<yunfan> 我说正式版
<kingbo> 一定是因为另一个分区在mount上
<happyaron> yunfan: 还没发布。。。
<yunfan> happyaron: 没么？难道是预览版
<kingbo> 我是对sdb5重格，但sdb1还mount着的
<happyaron> yunfan: 没，那么多RC bug呢
<yunfan> happyaron: 哦 那他自带的py有哪些版本
<roylez_> kingbo: 再挂载试试看，不行就重启（或者再格...），没见过你这种问题
<happyaron> caleb-: http://wiki.debian.org/ToolChain/DSOLinking
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<caleb-> happyaron: 印象中是還在討論，我正在 review mailing list
<happyaron> yunfan: 2.5 2.6
<wozhsn> caleb-: topic
<kingbo> roylez_：我见过两次了，上次是无光驱单硬盘装gentoo，这次是对手机上的一个分区，国为必須有一个系统分区在mount上的
<happyaron> yunfan: 默认2.6
<yunfan> happyaron: 有2.5可以用？
<happyaron> yunfan: y
<yunfan> happyaron: 这可比u1004好点 那个仓库里没有py2.5 我都自己编译装 郁闷
<happyaron> yunfan: apt-get install python2.5
<happyaron> yunfan: 但是没有2.7
<yunfan> 结果py的编译都是太自动了 许多库不在他就disable 根本不提示 我实际用的时候才知道我这个那个lib没有 装了以后重新编译 郁闷
<yunfan> happyaron: 自己编呗
<roylez_> kingbo: 或许是因为我很少跟vfat打交道吧
<happyaron> :)
<kingbo> roylez_: 我感觉不是格式的问题，好象是mkfs的问题，fdisk是成功的，不管把一个分区分成两个还是更改分区类型。到mkfs就成功不了，gpart也格式化过，表面上都说成功了，但mount上后仍是原分区，就连分区大小都没变
<roylez_> kingbo: o..
<kingbo> roylez_: google中....
<roylez_> 关机睡觉，困了
<freeflying> roylez_: 这么早啊
<huangg> 不不
<caleb-> happyaron: 看来会列为 wheezy 的 goal 了
 * caleb- evilvte 表示淡定
<happyaron> caleb-: 嗯
<caleb-> 不过 ubuntu 的 evilvte 目前 FTBFS <- 因为 squeeze freeze 我还没 upload 新版
<freeflying> caleb-: 你先给我debdiff, 我upload先？
<caleb-> freeflying: binary 能用，应该不用 upload 新版？
<caleb-> freeflying: 是之前因应 --as-needed, 有全部包的 rebuild test
<freeflying> caleb-: ok
<_myke> MaskRay: echo "abc" | command 在zsh里面是否有更加简洁的表达？
<caleb-> 看来是打算用 gold 取代 ld-compat 了
<caleb-> 不过 gold 能编内核了吗？
<MaskRay> _myke: 想要方便的话用 alias
<caleb-> 很久之前用的时候还不行
<_myke> MaskRay: 肯定不是
<_myke> MaskRay: 还是我去查一下
<cwllhx> ?
<cwllhx>   
<happyaron> caleb-: 不能吧
<happyaron> caleb-: 而且debian还是不让随便用gold的
<jmagicking> 大家好
<^k^> jmagicking, 好  23:14 
<jmagicking> 我用empathy链接qq，之前可以连上，但是这几天一直处于connecting状态是怎么回事呀？
<alvin_rxg> jmagicking: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554736/
<jmagicking> 怎么给你们回复呀
<alvin_rxg> http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/13193
<nibbler_> what language is written here? zh, zh-TW or zh-CN?
<guodongbin> 私聊？
<guodongbin> zh-CN
<nibbler_> thanks guodongbin
<jmagicking> 中文吧，英文我也不会
<guodongbin> you are welcome
<jmagicking> 你们回复都可以在前面加人名怎么做到呀
<jmagicking> 都是专业的人
<guodongbin> 那个我也不知道
<guodongbin> 我很少在这说话
<guodongbin> 一般都是看别人聊
<guodongbin> 你可以百度以下
<guodongbin> 有好多命令来着
<jmagicking> 好像这个地方人很少
<guodongbin> 不少，只是不固定
<jmagicking> 不想那些频道，很热闹
<guodongbin> 这也有热闹的时候
<jmagicking> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=306612
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 使用empathy为什么添加QQ的时候总是验证失败呢？
<jmagicking> 看看这个
<jmagicking> 我不是验证失败，是一直处于链接状态，很郁闷，
<alvin_rxg> jmagicking: http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/13193
<alvin_rxg> jmagicking: http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/13193
<alvin_rxg> jmagicking: http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/13193
<cfy> Kandu: 刚刚路过余杭，和杭州XD
<Jagdwurst> 这个交了ticket也没用吧
<sdfsdf> 这是什么，第一次来。
<sdfsdf> 有人吗？
<cfy> 鼠标的dpi啥的可以软设置么？
<sdfsdf> 不知道。
<jmagicking> 英文不好也白搭呀，看不懂哦
<jmagicking> 先走了
<cfy> xset m 啥的貌似可以
<cfy> 不过用了没效果。。。囧
<cfy> Kandu: lol， 我手上拿着三体 三
<nanjinger> 还有人阿？
<nanjinger> 问个小技巧 mv /home/xxx/yyy/zzz/a  /home/xxx/yyy/zzz/b  /home/xxx/yyy/zzz/c  /etc/ppp/qqq  这样的命令怎么把前面那个长的目录简化
 * RavenChan 又merge了一次，再不行就绝望了。。
<Kandu> cfy: :) 要整晚坐車麼？
<cfy>  Kandu: 已经到家了
<Kandu> cfy: 喔。早睡 :)
 * Kandu afk
<cfy> Kandu: bye
<cfy> RavenChan: 啥状况？
<Kandu> nanjinger: cd /home/xxx/yyy/zzz && cp -r a b c /etc/ppp/qqq/ && cd -
<nanjinger> kandu 谢谢啊
<happyaron> clementine真是太棒了。
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: tray icon 闪烁
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 可以调整的
<alvin_rxg> 已经一两个月了，一直用 mpd
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: tray icon无所谓，主要是用起来太舒服了。
<happyaron> :)
<RavenChan> cfy, 我在捣鼓kernel git tree..
<Kandu> happyaron: 那 as-needed 是什麼時候開始支持的？
<happyaron> Kandu: 很久就有了。
<Kandu> happyaron: 這是 ld 管的事兒吧
<happyaron> Kandu: as needed会让很多makefile写不好的软件出问题
<happyaron> Kandu: y
 * RavenChan 第一次改内核i源码，值得纪念。。。
<RavenChan> roylez_, 有ipmask也还是会暴露啊。。
<roylez_> RavenChan: en.
 * RavenChan 改代码改得头疼。。。
 * RavenChan 2.6.37到现在已经有这么多改动了....
<leni_> 有人在吗？
<leni_> 我用火狐看一些论坛显示的东西不全
<Jagdwurst> leni_:  gebjgd 在
<plugandplay> leni_, 你好
<leni_> 大家好
<leni_> 问题我写在上面了
<^k^> leni_, 好  01:47 
<leni_> 大概是什么原因呢？
<leni_> 有些论坛里图挂了
<Jagdwurst> leni_: 哪论坛?
<leni_> 比如kaiyuan
<leni_> 开元
<leni_> 或者flash视频挂了
<Jagdwurst> leni_: flash挂是flash原因
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< ？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 我说你在
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 健在
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 谢你吉言
<leni_> Jagdwurst: flash最近升过级吗
<Jagdwurst> leni_: 我没有
<leni_> 最夸张的是在5d6d的论坛连按钮都显示不全
<gebjgd> leni_< 我的i686的flash总是崩溃
<gebjgd> leni_< x86_64的没事
<Jagdwurst> leni_: 你开个没插件的firefox试试
<Jagdwurst> leni_: 如果没问题就不是firefox的原因了
<leni_> 等下，我把配置文件先移走试试
<leni_> 嗯，配置文件移走恢复正常了
<leni_> 移回来又不正常了，有没有检查法？
<leni_> 问题找到了，是adblock plus的问题
<leni_> 谢谢大家
<gebjgd> 你当真？
<gebjgd> chromium你也上了adblock plus?
<^k^>  06:19
<Pip> 有人用 ibus-cloud-pinyin 的吗？
#ubuntu-cn 2012-01-09
<ofan_> Yooooooooooooo
<knownbad> 只有 fivesheep 可以 yo。  你可以试试 zo。。。。
<ypsjd> 谁有12306的刷票脚本
<snugglecat> ypsjd, 刷什么票
<snugglecat> 什么叫刷票
<snugglecat> 火车票????
<snugglecat> 刚那个是黄牛党么
<knownbad> 卖卫生纸的
<ofan> knownbad: 加州？
<knownbad> 答对但没奖
<ofan> yoooo
<knownbad> zo
<ofan> zoo
<ofan> 看到几个白妹又把持不住了
<knownbad> 试试，搞不好和的来。
<ofan> 有经验么？
<knownbad> 没，我自卑
<knownbad> 但我现在不会想太多。  大不了事后个走个的。
<knownbad> 要是我还未婚，谁都可以试试。
<huntxu> roylez: 樂樂你好早
<roylez> huntxu: .
<MeaCulpa1> .
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20120108/118957.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: KnowledgeRoot 1.0.3 发布，知识库系统_Linux伊甸园-24小时滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
<roylez> MeaCulpa1: 归位了么？
<adam8157> roylez: 早啊
<roylez> adam8157: 归位了？
<Kandu> adam8157: 怎麼聲明一個函數指針，它的返回值類型也是一個函數指針?
<adam8157> roylez: en
<zepogh> 早上好
<adam8157> Kandu: typedef int (*func)();
<adam8157> Kandu: 返回值是函数指针解决了 声明那个函数指针就好
<MeaCulpa1> roylez: 还没
<MeaCulpa1> roylez: 明日快餐
<MeaCulpa1> roylez: 2楼有Telebooth么
<MeaCulpa1> roylez: 明日来强一个
<adam8157> Kandu: 你要一下子都声明好?
<Kandu> adam8157: 嗯
<roylez> MeaCulpa1: 有
 * gfrog_ 早
<adam8157> Kandu: 这样? int (*(*f)(int a))(int)
<adam8157> f是个函数指针 它的参数是int a. 它返回一个"参数是int 返回也是int的函数的指针"
 * adam8157 好疼
<MeaCulpa1> roylez: Good 明日我来强
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20120108/118960.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 赛门铁克回应源代码泄漏：第三方遭入侵_Linux伊甸园-24小时滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
<adam8157> gfrog_: 早啊
<MeaCulpa1> 华为~~
<gfrog_> adam8157: 蛋蛋你哪天撤退？
<adam8157> gfrog_: 17号晚上的票
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 华为?
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20120108/118964.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: KDEWin Installer 0.9.9发布_Linux伊甸园-24小时滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
<gfrog_> adam8157: 哦，我也17号晚上，哈哈。
<adam8157> gfrog_: 0_0
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: 赛们铁克不是被华为收了么
<gfrog_> adam8157: 确切的说是下午。。。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 华赛被收购 赛又没有
<gfrog_> MeaCulpa1: 这都哪跟哪啊
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: 哦
<MeaCulpa1> gfrog_: 哦
<MeaCulpa1> :)
<MeaCulpa1> ofan: 有香港或者日韩VPN么~~
<huntxu> adam8157: 蛋蛋你那麽早回家啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 皮痒.  我回去WFH
<huntxu> adam8157: 你沒有妹子，你好慘
<adam8157> huntxu: hah? 怎么说到这个了
<huntxu> adam8157: 我有，我驕傲
<Kandu> adam8157: 蛋蛋真厲害
<adam8157> huntxu: 我懒得吐槽
<Kandu> adam8157: 還有，怎麼定義一個函數，返回是函數指針
<Kandu> adam8157: 我寫 void(*)() pf(void) { return f; } 不行
<adam8157> Kandu: 这样? int (*f(int a))(int)
<adam8157> Kandu: 去掉一层(*)呗
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.reddit.com/r/SOPA/comments/o7t40/as_someone_living_in_china_let_me_tell_you_what/
<kk> roylez,啥网址y As someone living in China, let me tell you what life is like with restricted internet : SOPA
<adam8157> roylez: 早上看了
<adam8157> roylez: 最后那句说的老外们都雄起了
<roylez> adam8157: 应该派中国人去回贴
<Kandu> adam8157: thx XD
<adam8157> Kandu: 函数指针声明的时候一般都是"隐喻"性质的
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 有在arm上移植过linphone的大牛吗 求指导 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360266 arm上移植的linphone没有界面，语音倒是能用了，想加入视频，但没见网上有谁移植过带视频版的。而且我不知道arm上linphone接收到对方传来的视频数据是调用什么来显示的，arm上没有x11这些基于gtk的界面系统，那怎么显示？或 …
<adam8157> Kandu: 通过"*f"来声明, 不直接定义具体返回 (我的理解
<Kandu> adam8157: 嗯嗯. c 語言的聲明，我還沒入門啊
<adam8157> Kandu: 没入门就写操作系统... 555 高手是不一样
<Kandu> adam8157: 我用 pascal 寫的
<adam8157> Kandu: - - 高
<huntxu> 為什麽要訪回一個函數指針這麽高級啊 =.=
<adam8157> huntxu: 在C中引入一些OO的特性
<huntxu> adam8157: 我還以為都是提前定義好的咧...
<adam8157> huntxu: 但是C中的曲线OO使得代码很不直观
<adam8157> afk
<huntxu> roylez: https://github.com/huntxu/FiKi
<kk> huntxu,啥网址y huntxu/FiKi - GitHub
<roylez> huntxu: be cursed he who sends c source code to me.
<huntxu> roylez: ...
<ypsjd> 哪位做java开发的，能帮个忙吗?
<huntxu> roylez: 現在直接daemon運行了，全局有效
<roylez> huntxu: 不知道你要干啥
<huntxu> roylez: 昨天寫的腳踏鍵盤代碼啊
<roylez> huntxu: joypad。。。。你这神翻译
<huntxu> roylez: 我困了當時
<Kandu> adam8157: 剛去查了下, void(*)() 這樣形不成基本類型，若要形成，加個標識符的話，它就變成最左邊的標識符，聲明的起始解析點就錯了。因為標識符優先級比括號還高，所以加括號也不能解決問題.  先 typedef 下基本類型再用上去倒沒問題
<adam8157> Kandu: .
 * adam8157 Q: 有没有什么现成的处理.config的东西, CLI设置内核编译选项的
<huntxu> adam8157: 有個一個個選的哈哈
<adam8157> - -
<jlzhang> 大家好～
<jlzhang> 问个ADSL拨号的问题，谁能帮帮我吗？
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • stardict无法工作 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360268 大家好，我的stardict不知道因为神马原因，无法工作了，没办法查单词，安装上词典后也没办法用。而且占的CPU很高，在top下查看，大约有50%，这是为什么呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 edeas — 2012-01-09 10:43
<huntxu> jlzhang: 不能
<huntxu> jlzhang: 真是對不起你咯
 * huntxu 閃
<jlzhang> huntxu: 谢谢你热情的回复～
<roylez> huntxu: 不帮他就 kick 你
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ...我通产编译内核玩 用 旧的配置 cp /boot/config-"uname -r" .config && make oldconfig
<jlzhang> /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/目录下面的执行脚本,是ADSl拨号成功后会执行的么？
<jlzhang> 还是service pptpd start后会执行的？
<jlzhang> 我想把我的动态域名认证脚本放这里，但是google后就有疑惑了，到底什么情况下会执行这个脚本？
<huntxu> jlzhang: /etc/ppp/ip-up A program or script which is executed when the link is available for sending and receiving IP packets (that is, IPCP has come up).   It  is  executed with the parameters
<huntxu> jlzhang: man pppd
<jlzhang> 好像pppoe和pptp默认都会用到这个目录……
<huntxu> jlzhang: 連接成功後執行
<huntxu> jlzhang: 因為pppoe和pptp貌似都是用的ppp
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ ,,正解，，我用 pptp的时候 ifconfig也看到出现 ppp
 * adam8157 linux/scripts/config ... 源码树里就有
<jlzhang> huntxu: 所以问题就来了，我pppoe后要执行3322.pl这个脚本更新我的IP到xxxx.3322.org域名上。
<jlzhang> 然后我会启动我的VPN Server（在同一台服务器上），就是service pptpd start。
<jlzhang> huntxu: 这样会执行两边3322.pl？
<huntxu> jlzhang: 執行的是/etc/ppp/ip-up，ip-up.d/下的東西你需要在ip-up裏顯式運行它
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 桌面花屏的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360269 系统没有升级，因为不喜欢11.10的那种操作界面，我的仍然是11.04的系统，但是经常出现一个问题就是在移动某个窗口的时候会发现其他的一些窗口直接显示桌面的图标，花屏的比较严重，这个截图是台式电脑上的（感觉比较严重）， …
<huntxu> jlzhang: 如果你擔心它執行了兩次，那你就寫個判斷，讓她只執行一次就行了
<huntxu> jlzhang: 不知道pptp或者pppoe有沒單獨的配置目錄，如果是兩個連接的話是會執行兩次的，不過也可以比如在/run下放lockfile解決的
<jlzhang> huntxu: 非常感谢……
<MeaCulpa1> roylez: 我擦
<MeaCulpa1> roylez: Codename有重复了
<MeaCulpa1> roylez: 我要疯了
<ypsjd> linux下能下载thunder链接吗
<stlifey> ypsjd:你买个迅雷会员就行。。
<ypsjd> stlifey, 先离线再下载？
<Kandu> adam8157: 對於 type-names, 是如何解析的?
<adam8157> Kandu: 啥意思
<Kandu> adam8157: 比如 void f( void (* (*)(int))() );   在 f( ) 括號中的，就是個 type-name, 是如何解析它的類型
<Kandu> adam8157: type-name 不包括 identifier, 我不知如何找起始點
<eexp> nnnd 又搞复杂的指针。实际工作中哪里需要哦。
<eexp> 人会搞蠢的。
<zhan> 看到就傻了
<eexp> 不操作中断变量，根本用不到的。
<adam8157> Kandu: 呃 没这么理解过
<adam8157> eexp: 见过用结构体和函数指针模拟面向对象不
<eexp> 面向对象，去c++吧。
<jinleileiking> 尼玛。
<jinleileiking> 折腾了个bug
<adam8157> eexp: 我不会那么写 但是有人那么用啊
<jinleileiking> 坑跌啊
<Kandu> adam8157: 剛看 c standard 有這個定義. 但沒翻到解析方法
<eexp> 支持蛋蛋这样写
<jinleileiking> *aaa[ddd] 应该是 (*aaa)[ddd]
<Kandu> adam8157: 聲明的解析，我倒是會了，找標識符，然後依據那六條規則，這只有 type-name 的，就不會了
<jinleileiking> 少写个括号坑死人啊
 * MeaCulpa1 作码农那会儿，LoC是用来计算生产力的
<adam8157> Kandu: 我都是写代码看代码慢慢理解 你是上来就看标准啊 高
<MeaCulpa1> 不失为一好方法
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: 你不是码农，码农看行数吃饭的~~
<eexp> 大胖子，通常只计算吃了多少卡路里吧。
<huntxu> 神在公司看到哪個用指針直接開除哦
<zhan> 看行数谁用 c 啊
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 做职业码农的时候成天删代码. 曾经把boss的3000+行C 删减到800行   实在是看着难受
<eexp> 我们公司，如果不会指针的，我要踩死他。
<huntxu> eexp: 你手下都是直接串口打機器碼的
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: :)
<huntxu> 所以你才這麽bt
<adam8157> zhan: 看行数的都是外包公司 都是java那种 看上去一坨一坨的
<eexp> 有串口，算高级的了。 lol
<MeaCulpa1> eexp: 指针读过大学的都会把，谭浩强教的
<zhan> 是啊
<eexp> 很多不会的。中国的大学。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa1: 我们这之前曾经有提千行bug数 结果大家都说 以后写python不要搞列表推导式了 太吃亏阿
<palomino|working> .........
<adam8157> 国内大学出来的一般都不会对指针有多深理解
<MeaCulpa1> jyfl987: :)
<gDD> 我们班连用printf都怕。。。
<huntxu> gDD: 小孩你終于上大學了啊
<gDD> huntxu: 马上要毕业了 -_-
<MeaCulpa1> jyfl987: 话说除了lisp那样的，行数少而效率高的代码很少的
<MeaCulpa1> jyfl987: 所以那时候日本人的看法我觉得也没错
<huntxu> gDD: 好快，我還記得你高三 >.<
<MeaCulpa1> jyfl987: 那种东西，容易出bug,容易出逻辑冗余
<zhan> MeaCulpa1: 没记得叹号强教过指针
<MeaCulpa1> zhan: 教过，你是国内大学毕业的吧 按照ee的说法lol
<gDD> huntxu: 没学点技术，悲剧啊
<eexp> gDD: 岂不是和球猫同年
<eexp> loli.
 * adam8157 谭浩强教学生忽略数组0 真是无奈啊
<Kandu> adam8157: 啊，找到了 Abstract Declarator 的解析方法 To the obvious question of "where does one start?", the answer is "find where the variable name would go, then treat it like a normal declaration".
<zhan> MeaCulpa1: 就不明白为啥国内都用叹号强的书。。。
<gDD> eexp: 猫球。。。隐约还记得这个名字
<huntxu> 球貓都研究僧了...
<eexp> lolicon嘛。现在不在这。 gDD
<zhan> gDD: 现在改名叫 lolicon 了
<gDD> eexp: 我90年的
<adam8157> eexp: 大蛇也是他呗
<eexp> 嗯
<gDD> eexp: 以前叫什么？想不起来了
<huntxu> 小一歲
<huntxu> gDD: autumncat, bigsnake.net
<gDD> 啊，秋猫。。。
<zhan> 猫球
<huntxu> 某些72年的在一邊感嘆年輕真好麽
<eexp> 那个傻的，是72的。
<eexp> 嘘嘘。你麽
<MeaCulpa1> zhan: 谭浩强的书还行，as long as 你别真的傻到拿书上例子直接去编译了跑
<zhan> MeaCulpa1: 我当年不懂事啊，他书上说 int 是 16 位的，我怎么试怎么不对。。。
<MeaCulpa1> zhan: 那是你平台不对，哈哈
<eexp> 鱼鱼，放你的机器人，去踢酷胖。
<MeaCulpa1> zhan: 还有就是你对Windows的cmd模式不熟
<roylez> MeaCulpa1: 你让他们把一张卡改名叫 MeaCulpa 好了
<zhao> 北韩发生政变了 金正恩被控制了
<zhan> MeaCulpa1: 当年都没摸过电脑，啥都不知道。
<MeaCulpa1> roylez: 我擦，我hostname 青龙白虎朱雀玄武，然后让dev去dive in
<MeaCulpa1> roylez: Service Gold Rule第一条，永远不要认错
<MeaCulpa1> roylez: 所以永远不会出现MeaCulpa这个code name
<jyfl987> zhao: 英文都没这个新闻
<zhao> 大纪元上说的
<imtxc> 请问大家有谁成功安装过这个 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358133
<kk> imtxc ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 好消息，gtkqq现在已经可以正常使用啦！（12月28日ppa已构建，急切招募成员加入开发队伍，1月3日补充说明）
<imtxc> Requested 'gtk+-2.0 >= 2.24' but version of GTK+ is 2.20.1 …………
<imtxc> 请问这个gtk 2.24 我怎么安装呢  源里只有2.20
<roylez> MeaCulpa1: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046jw1dovy5vwr0sj.jpg
<Kandu> adam8157: 找起始點的四條規則，這下讀聲明沒問題了 :) http://www.unixwiz.net/techtips/reading-cdecl.html
<kk> Kandu ⇪ t: Reading C type declarations
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装Ubuntu8.1时读不出我的硬盘！急急！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360276 不知怎么回事到了准备分区的时候读不出我的硬盘，怎么回事阿？ 我是把unetbtin.exe直接安装到了硬盘原来我装XP的C盘，现在安装的时候读不出硬盘，急啊！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xuyun — 2012-01-09 12:05
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6b3912dftw1dow1idvancj.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa1: http://30.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lxh3hrET361r9lq63o1_500.jpg
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/UEyBo.jpg
<zhan> roylez: http://blog.ouyang.me/2012/01/script-to-order-train-ticket-2/
<kk> zhan,啥网址y 刷火车票的shell脚本 | blog.ouyang.me
<eexp> 太不自动了的脚本
<eexp> 午睡去
<zhan> eexp: 哟
<roylez> zhan: ...
<zhan> 登不上去了。。。
<roylez> zhan: 啥登不上去？
<zhan> 12306
<roylez> zhan: 渣人品呢
<zhan> 拒绝访问了。。。
<roylez> zhan: 早上刷出来过一张卧铺，提交了n次都没成功
<roylez> zhan: 然后没了
<lainme> roylez: ……同情下
<roylez> lainme: ....
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ ..铃音姐。。
<zhan> roylez: 主席，你能进网站么？
<roylez> zhan: 已经在刷啊
<zhan> 悲剧。。。
<roylez> zhan: 已刷新 119 次，最后查询：12:44:2 【5秒后自动查询...】
<zhan> roylez: 这哪个脚本，求共享。。。
<roylez> zhan: http://cnbeta.com/articles/168627.htm
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 脚本帮你从12306反复登录和查询中彻底解放_IT与铁路_cnBeta.COM
<jyfl987> zhao:  这种爆炸性新闻 一定要翻译成英文搜索一遍
<roylez> jyfl987: 大纪元的文章，天天都是爆炸性的
<zhan> roylez: 这个东西和猴子那个不一样？
<roylez> zhan: 威力加强版。不要用 greasemonkey ，greasemonkey不能自动刷，装他说的那个插件
<zhan> roylez: 我来试试
<imtxc> test
<zhan> roylez: js 传我。。。 那边下不来。。。
<kk> imtxc, .. .. ㍤ 12:52 新年快乐，除夕还有 13.46天
<imtxc> 13.46
<imtxc> ....
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 总结: SHELL编程第一行的问题，请教！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360194 感觉论坛里各位朋友的指教，这个问题我基本上搞明白了，下面我来总结一下，如果有不对的地方希望朋友们指正。 1. SHELL里的第一句（类似"#!/bin/bash"）是需要的，但不是必须的。不是必须的意思是：你不加，系统一样会用其默认的 …
<zhan> roylez: 下到了
<zhan> 。。。日，翻墙能上去。不是被封了吧
<jyfl987> roylez: 呵呵 我那天也看到了 专门去搜了英文的
<adam8157> zhan: 啥东西
<adam8157> jyfl987: 啥东西
<jyfl987> adam8157: ?
<adam8157> "< jyfl987> roylez: 呵呵 我那天也看到了 专门去搜了英文的"
<Colin-shzsc1> 在简历里发现个哭笑不得的自我介绍：我于七零年代出生在一个高干家庭，爷爷曾在中南海保卫过毛主席，自幼随父走南闯北，铸就了我军人钢铁般的意志和自信的性格，从小就喜研读“孙子兵法”，“游击战争”等军事著作，使我拥有了善于思考，多谋善断的指挥官天赋。……
<palomino|working> ...........
<adam8157> Colin-shzsc1: 真二
<jyfl987> adam8157: 说北韩政变的
<jyfl987> Colin-shzsc: 这么牛逼 每个几十万一个月 请不了阿
<roylez> adam8157: 眼睛看错了，看成了“铸就了钢铁般的自恋性格”
<palomino|working> lol , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，你跑得快么？
<palomino|working> 一生之中1000米只达标过1次 , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 我还指望你日行千里驮我回去呢
<palomino|working> ...........
<roylez> palomino|working: 日行千里，夜里再行千里，就到我家了
<palomino|working> ............
<palomino|working> 行不出二里就挂了
<zhan> 。。。
 * gfrog_ 啧啧，阿蛋获奖了 adam8157
<adam8157> gfrog_: 啥
<gfrog_> adam8157: china-list
<Administrator__> roylez, hello!
<adam8157> gfrog_: 哦哦 :)
<gfrog_> adam8157: 请客吃饭饭吧。
<adam8157> roylez: gfrog_ 推荐费还要抽税啊 555
<adam8157> gfrog_: 可以啊
<roylez> adam8157: 废话  http://cnbeta.com/articles/168653.htm
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 卫星通信公司提供12 Mbps+宽带服务 _通信技术_cnBeta.COM
<adam8157> roylez: 北美
<roylez> adam8157: 架个锅可能吗？
<gfrog_> adam8157: 呸，得了便宜还卖乖
<adam8157> roylez: 卫星不覆盖
<adam8157> gfrog_: 税负很重啊!
<gfrog_> adam8157: 啧啧
<adam8157> gfrog_: 20+%
<roylez> adam8157: 你把钱都给我，我替你交税
<gfrog_> adam8157: 就20%呗，偶然所得
<adam8157> roylez: 你们也是加到当月工资 然后抽所得税?
<adam8157> gfrog_: 想想就不爽啊 我还没脱贫呢 裆还扣我这么多税
<roylez> adam8157: 我们是直接打，打的时候就抽了
<gfrog_> adam8157: 出逃海外吧。。
<adam8157> roylez: 算法是这样的吧
<roylez> adam8157: 哦，是直接打，但是发工资的时候扣税
<adam8157> roylez: 555
 * adam8157 穷鬼也要被剥削
<jyfl987> adam8157: 税还算小头了 你要看看公积金才知道
<adam8157> jyfl987: 等我公积金卡办下来 税点高我也认了
<adam8157> 坚决取出来
<Administrator__> 公积金去哪取?
<jiero> adam8157: 捐钱免税么？
<tenzu> adam8157: 捐给我
<adam8157> jiero: 国内不免 而且还要被红会扣走一部分
<adam8157> tenzu: - -
<jiero> adam8157: 阿当啊。捐给我，我还你实物。
<tenzu> adam8157: 我不在乎个人收入税高, 嗯嗯
<adam8157> - -
 * adam8157 才1000$
<CyrusYzGTt>  0 0
<Colin-shzsc> 相对而言还是捐实物靠谱点，而且最好有可能的话亲自送达……
<roylez> adam8157: 嫌少给我
<adam8157> =,=
<zhan> 。。。财主！
<tenzu> roylez: .
<roylez> tenzu: ..
<tenzu> roylez: 买到票了么?
<roylez> tenzu: nope
<tenzu> roylez: 汽车吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 土壕
<adam8157> 壕
<roylez> tenzu: 不坐，受不起这个罪
<adam8157> roylez: 几个小时
<tenzu> roylez: 那飞机?
<roylez> tenzu: 没这么多银子
<roylez> adam8157: 阿蛋，支援我点银子买飞机票吧
<adam8157> roylez: 灰机多少钱
<roylez> adam8157: 1000
<jyfl987> adam8157: 呵呵
<adam8157> roylez: 壕, 直接买了吧
<tenzu> roylez: kindle卖掉
<roylez> tenzu: 不买
<roylez> tenzu: 你卖ipad，给我买来回吧
<tenzu> roylez: 没有ipad, Samsung Galaxy S卖了给你买往返
<roylez> tenzu: 也行
<jiero> adam8157: 阿当，来玩 hedgewars
<adam8157> jiero: 忙着呢...
<jiero> adam8157: 等不忙的时候
<adam8157> roylez: 汽车几个小时
<adam8157> jiero: :)
<roylez> adam8157: 20+
<roylez> adam8157: 最快的火车14h，慢一点的就是20h
<adam8157> roylez: - - 比我想象中的远多了
<jiero> roylez: 你在哪里住啊，
<jiero> roylez: 主席，你吃过百合吗？
<jiero> roylez: 那是哪里的传统食物呢？
<roylez> jiero: 查户口死一户口本
<jiero> roylez: 我不死
<jiero> roylez: 我户口山东潍坊医学院，你去查吧。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 我卖出耳机去了。
<tenzu> jiero: 你祖上是卖风筝的
<jiero> tenzu: 不是，是农民，地主，资本家。
<tenzu> jiero: 总之就是豪
<jiero> tenzu: 。。。
<jiero> tenzu: 疼疼也来玩 hedgewars
<tenzu> jiero: 有mac版?
<jiero> tenzu: 有。
<jiero> tenzu:  http://download.gna.org/hedgewars/Hedgewars-0.9.17_10.4+_i386_ppc.dmg
<kk> jiero,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<jiero> gna 是啥啊。。。 GNU的？
<tenzu> jiero: 类似疯狂坦克那样的?
<jiero> 额，发现有个hp的 1.2Ghz Arm电脑在卖啊，只要 $3不到。
<jiero> 还有3小时，要抢到！
<jiero> tenzu: 极度多的模式。
<mengfei> 个hp的 1.2Ghz Arm电脑在卖,地址发上来，我也去看看
<jiero> tenzu: 类似百战天虫吧——
<jiero> mengfei: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/HP-t5325-Thin-Client-Dumb-Terminal-ENERGY-STAR-VY623AA-/120837584027?pt=AU_comp_dekstop&hash=item1c227b349b
<kk> jiero,啥网址y HP t5325 Thin Client / Dumb Terminal (ENERGY STAR) (VY623AA) | eBay
<tenzu> jiero: 不会玩
<jiero> tenzu: 学啊。
<jiero> tenzu: 很简单的娱乐
<tenzu> jiero: 我只会玩些单机游戏
<jiero> 哦。是16小时。。。
<jiero> tenzu: 网络很有意思的，我喜欢把对手打成一堆，然后一个传送都丢到海里去。
<roylez> zhan: 突然多出来18张无座票
<jiero> roylez: 快。
<zhan> roylez: 你考虑过武汉转车没？
<roylez> zhan: 怎么看都像有人先屯着了
<roylez> zhan: 不考虑
<jiero> roylez: 你是那里人啊。。。
<tenzu> LOL
<zhan> roylez: 应该可以的。动车先过去
<zhan> 这 jiero
<roylez> zhan: 以前走过，太费劲。从武汉转车的票也很难买。转汽车的话，汽车也是8小时
<zhan> roylez: 汽车这么久？不会啊
<roylez> zhan: 到武汉200公里
<zhan> roylez: 没啊，我觉得到宜昌更远一些。可是只要 4 小时啊。
<roylez> zhan: 什么汽车这么快啊？
<zhan> roylez: 你是不是十年前坐拖拉机回去的
<zhanshime> main()
<zhanshime> {
<zhanshime> 	int i=5,j=5,p,q;
<zhanshime> 	p=(i++)+(i++)+(i++);
<zhanshime> 	q=(++j)+(++j)+(++j);
<zhanshime> 	printf("%d,%d,%d,%d",p,q,i,j);
<zhanshime> }
<zhanshime> 这个程序的q值是多少?
<kk> zhanshime:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<zhan> 写这种代码的人直接弄死算了。。
<zhanshime> 教材上的,我在linux下怎么输出和教材上的不一样
<roylez> zhanshime: 这样的代码没必要学
<roylez> zhan: 你过年去哪里来着？宜昌？
<roylez> zhan: 搜了下，貌似4个小时能到
<zhan> roylez: 回家啊。宜昌地区
<zhan> zhanshime: 这教材扔掉算了
<zhanshime> 谭浩强的c教材的,我想知道q=(++j)+(++j)+(++j)的在linux下结果和教材不一样
<roylez> zhan: 汉口火车站对面的那个汽车站，有车到襄樊方向么？
<zhanshime> 只是业余爱好,想学学c
<zhan> 对面叫什么？金家镦？你查下看，我只知道武昌站旁边的宏基。也好久没坐过了
<zhan> zhanshime: 换教材
<roylez> zhan: 从没坐过。以前在武昌下车，看到长途汽车站里面坐在地上等的人就怕了
<zhan> roylez: 说不定等你在汉口下车了，就看到隔壁一个临客直接去襄阳的。我上次遇到过。然后直接上了
<roylez> zhan: 12306连不上了
<roylez> zhan: 被玩爆了？
<zhan> roylez: 我刚上去
<huntxu> zhanshime: 6+7+8=21麽
<happyaron> roylez: 依靠上网订票的人绝对是没动脑。
<huntxu> happyaron: 蓉蓉你來了
<roylez> zhan: Access Denied.
<roylez> 拒绝访问
<roylez> Access control configuration prevents your request from being allowed at this time. Please contact your service provider if you feel this is incorrect.
<roylez> happyaron: 你这是找骂
<zhanshime> 不是,在我的的gcc下,结果是22
<zhan> roylez: 我一中午都是这个。
<zhanshime>  huntxu: 不是,在我的的gcc下,结果是22
<zhan> zhanshime: 去 google c语言 序列点
<zhanshime> zhan: 恩,好的
<roylez> zhan: 得
<roylez> zhan: 我被踹下来，你上了
<zhan> 悲剧。那搞毛啊，票出来了被t了那不哭死了
<jyfl987> 老谭的教材是tc的吧 额
<jyfl987> 还记得int long么
 * jyfl987 老谭酸菜牛肉面
<jiero> happyaron: 茸茸？
<jiero> jyfl987: 回乡吗？
<jyfl987> happyaron: 阿龙最近怎么不来了
<jyfl987> jiero: 当然 机票都买好了
<jiero> jyfl987: 你比主席还阔绰
<jyfl987> jiero: 我把自己当人一样尊重
<zhan> 主席貌似怕出事，只坐火车，可惜最后火车还是挂了
<jyfl987> jiero: 你去买火车票 折腾死 没日没夜的折腾 还不如加个几百块买个机票
<jyfl987> 我也怕出事 不过自从动车事故以后 我就不抗拒坐飞机了
<jyfl987> 飞机目前还没有吹自主研发的 比较放心
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助:装几个服务软件php等,ubuntu 11.10不能启动图形界面了! http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360280 半夜给ubuntu装了mysql,php,vsftp还有好几个服务软件,然后以装了kde桌面,因为在半夜所以网速特快(1MB每秒有没有呀!)还装了xface,这些东东不到一小时就装好! 网速快就是好....... 今天重启时发现不能进入图形界面了!界 …
<jyfl987> jiero: 自主研发 = 要你命3000
<jiero> jyfl987: 比撞车死的几率是低——也许比电脑使用过度死的几率更低。
<happyaron> huntxu: hi
<zhanshime> jyfl987: 恩,是tc,只是想学点入门的,其它的教材我知道不多
<happyaron> roylez: 电话订票或者去代售点排队吧，比上网靠谱的。
<happyaron> jiero: 罗杰好
<happyaron> jyfl987: 忙啊
<jyfl987> zhanshime: 那你老还有tc用么
<jyfl987> happyaron: 忙什么？
<happyaron> jyfl987: 各种忙
 * MeaCulpa1 RHEL还用dracut..
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: 挺为用户着想么
<adam8157> happyaron: 求推荐 我妈用ubuntu还是deepin
<zhan> winxp
<jiero> adam8157: 用 Debian
<jyfl987> happyaron: 呵呵 忙着风花雪月么
<jyfl987> adam8157: deepin吧
<happyaron> adam8157: 不如把debian给她调好。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 稍感粗制滥造...
<gDD_> 用mac
<jyfl987> adam8157: 毕竟面向国内 有些国内问题估计能优先解决
<zhanshime> debian我用u 盘装了一天没有装上
<adam8157> happyaron: 嗯 debian初装有点丑 调调应该不错
<MeaCulpa1> Sabayon
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: 装Gentoo, 用你老妈的电作buildserver 你装binary
<zhanshime> 还有fedora,用u盘我都失败了
<zhan> 。。。
<lainme> adam8157: win。万一出有问题可以找别人。不然你不在，就会没办法了
<adam8157> lainme: ssh vnc "chrome remote desktop"
<adam8157> lainme: 实在是不想维护一个win...
<zhan> adam8157: 连不上网了
<adam8157> zhan: ...
<lainme> adam8157: 哦。我一般不维护……他们都是找同事
<zhan> adam8157: 而且国内网络不是各种客户端么
<adam8157> zhan: 家里不用那个
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu有没有反编译工具啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360281 ubuntu没有有反编译工具啊？在学汇编语言，求一个ubuntu下的反编译工具。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lanseyiran — 2012-01-09 14:44
<tenzu> 难得又见到netsplit
<huntxu> tenzu: 你去西安見家長麽
<tenzu> huntxu: 见我爸妈
<huntxu> tenzu: 你不是天津土著？
<tenzu> huntxu: 当然不是
 * tenzu 拉粑粑去
<roylez> tenzu 真有追求
 * MeaCulpa_ 不小心搞趴了vmlinuz
<imtxc> test
<kk> imtxc, .. .. ㍧ 15:02 新年快乐，除夕还有 13.37天
<zhan> roylez: 主席，3点放票啦
<CyrusYzGTt> ~/-^-\~
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 终于学会automake了。附上用automake生成的helloworld安装程序 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360282 4000多行的./configure和500多行的Makefile终于可以把自己从菜鸟伪装成高手了 附件是用automake生成的helloworld安装程序 安装方法 Code: ./configure make sudo make install 装好之后运行 Code: helloworld 就可以在终端显示一条 Code: Hel …
<roylez> zhan: 挂了goagent登上去了
<roylez> zhan: 电话打不进去
<zhan> 悲剧。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 打上海铁路局的其它区号啊
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 悲剧了，应该对initrmfs跑的命令，我不小心跑在了vmlinuz上了...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 重装内核
<huntxu> MeaCulpa_: 啊哈哈
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 恩，tab 补全欢快，手一抖...
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: RHEL installer有这个能力么？
<adam8157> 不知道
<huntxu> MeaCulpa_: 你直接把那個二進制搞挂了啊？
<MeaCulpa_> huntxu: yeah
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 为啥RH用的内核是vmlinuz...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 从RHEL5还是6开始就是z了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 咋了?
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 没啥，麻烦
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 不懂，复杂
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 需要调试的话装debuginfo包, 会在/usr/lib/debug/lib/modules/`uname -r`/vmlinux 这有个x
<huntxu> 好棒，估計對應的版本找不回來
<roylez> zhan: 你给我的那个shell脚本没用，验证请求码的页面head里面没有cookie
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 调试毛...重新用installer看看能不能只装kernel
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 我又不是内核娃~
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 嗷. 直接reinstall内核好了 或者下个内核包装上呗
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: shroot, 还要enable lvm, 麻烦
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 看看installer 有没有懒人法
<MeaCulpa_> s/shroot/chroot
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 话说initramfs的制作有啥注意的? 除了把rootfs用cpio的newc格式打包
<roylez> zhan: 朋友替我搞了张到武昌的
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 别问我，我Gentoo
<huntxu> adam8157: 目前有什麽情況是編譯進內核不能完成一定要用initramfs的
<adam8157> huntxu: uuid
 * MeaCulpa_ 用RHEL的Upgrade 模式安装中...不知会发生什么
<MeaCulpa_> uuid 我不用，我都initrmfs
<huntxu> adam8157: uuid也沒取代原有的表示法啊。。。
<zhan> roylez: 掉了。上不去了
<MeaCulpa_> fbcon?
<roylez> zhan: ......
<roylez> zhan: 我挂代理上的
<huntxu> adam8157: 這班人。非得哪天日期也用uuid不用幾月幾號來表示才罷休麽...
<adam8157> huntxu: 用uuid表示的话 就得通过initramfs 内核自己认不到
<adam8157> huntxu: 对dev友好 对用户不友好
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu11.0如何安装intel和gf 310M双显卡 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360284 ubuntu11.0如何安装intel和gf 310M双显卡？？？试过置顶的帖子和论坛里的一些方法了，不管用，使用系统里的“附加驱动”，会说“已激活未使用”，重启后黑屏，只能删了xorg.conf。如何真正安装显卡？请教了！！ 统计信息: 发表于 …
<MeaCulpa_> huntxu: 你要是注意到美国人怎么表示日期的，就知道宁可uuid...
<huntxu> adam8157: 大神給內核上個能認uuid的patch吧
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: bad luck... 要硬来重装了
<huntxu> MeaCulpa_: 老美不是一直日月年麽
<adam8157> 月日年
<MeaCulpa_> huntxu: 月日年
<huntxu> 哦，歐洲人才是日月年...
<MeaCulpa_> 老美用英制比英国还多，擦
<huntxu> 那就一律三個字母月份，4位數字年份嘛
<huntxu> hybrid-graphics-linux 貌似支持我的機器
<huntxu> 找個時間折騰 = =
<roylez> zhan: 又搞到一个自动提交的脚本
<roylez> zhan: 明天再战，要无敌了
<huntxu>  roylez 你不是有票了嘛
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 远程的POWER机器，SAN boot又被我RAW IO写了...Kernel被我咔嚓了
 * MeaCulpa_ 诸事不顺，找人吃饭冲喜
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 明天吃好点
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 恩
<zhan> 自动貌似没用
<eexp> 记得吃2个脆脆鲨 MeaCulpa roylez
<zhan> roylez: 自动提交半天不动
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 不做3p冲喜
<huntxu> 脆脆鯊是什麽
<huntxu> 阿姨兒子日常食品麽
<jyfl987> adam8157: lol 阿姨儿子
<jyfl987> huntxu: 其实脆脆鲨是红帽动物园的主食
<MeaCulpa_> 脆脆鲨好吃不
<palomino|working> :o
<roylez> zhan: https://gist.github.com/1581656
<kk> roylez ⇪ t: 12306 Auto Submit — Gist
<roylez> zhan: 这个呢
 * adam8157 你们好闲
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋疼君你好
<roylez> adam8157: 我的1000只脆脆鲨呢？
<adam8157> 0_0
<thanatoid^2> .
<zhan> roylez: 貌似就是这个。。。
<roylez> zhan: 同样名字的gist有好几个
<zhan> 我试下
<zhan> roylez: 这个是猴子用的吧
<roylez> zhan: scrip???? 那个插件全面兼容猴子
<eexp> roylez: 你做啥坏事。可以挣1000只脆脆鲨
<eexp> 襄樊
<eexp>  [ 前往页数: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 ]
<roylez> eexp: adam8157 卖人挣了1000$，我一刀收他一个脆脆鲨。反正他们公司脆脆鲨不要钱
<eexp> roylez: 卖人都来了。。
<eexp> 卖女人？
<huntxu> 靠，賣人1000刀！
<jyfl987> adam8157: 什么时候给我发一包脆脆鲨
<adam8157> huntxu: 1000$很少的 一把摸得2000$
<roylez> adam8157: 瞎扯
<roylez> adam8157: 我们这边都不找人了
<adam8157> roylez: 8000软妹币差不多吧
<roylez> adam8157: 没有
<adam8157> roylez: 我们要是推荐个美国同事就有2000$
<eexp> 做蛇头，还是老鸡？ adam8157
<adam8157> eexp: 员工内部推荐
<eexp> 哦。那就是蛇头了
<roylez> adam8157: 推荐我去你们公司美国分部工作，你得2000刀
<huntxu> adam8157: 搶錢啊。你賣的人都不一定這麽值錢
<huntxu> 不過想想1000刀還不到6.5k = =
<adam8157> roylez: 可以啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 是啊 1000$很少的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你果然有钱
<huntxu> adam8157: 你果然有钱
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我是穷到1000$补不了窟窿 所以才说少的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 少来 你刚才那种大气 绝对不是一个穷逼可以装得出来的
<adam8157> =,= 预计今年二月底账面资产才能由负转正...
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 求助：为什么开机之后只显示个桌面，其他什么都没有？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360287 安装了11.10，3D也设置好了，只是每次开机都 只显示个桌面，需要进终端输入killall gnome-session重新登录以后才能正常，3D效果是把置顶贴子里一善鱼的文件直接导入的，是不是开机需要加载的东西太多了，不懂 统 …
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你买汽车了？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 木有
<roylez> adam8157: 你买啥了？
<roylez> adam8157: 二奶太多了？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你工资比我还高 福利比我好 房子比我便宜 我不知道你为何会负资产
<adam8157> 啥也没买...
<adam8157> 反正现在资产是负的...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 来北京时就是负的 lol
<jyfl987> adam8157: 肯定有鬼 难道是炒期货 套住了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我知道了 肯定是泡妞时候贷款买了许多东西 后来净身出户
<adam8157> roylez: 话说你还在炒美股?
<roylez> adam8157: 没
<adam8157> jyfl987: 确实花了不少钱
<roylez> adam8157: 大市看不懂，不敢入
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你上次说你还搞基金
<adam8157> jyfl987: 股票有一点
<roylez> adam8157: 哇，资本家啊
<adam8157> 赔得亲妈都不认识
<adam8157> -26%
<huntxu> adam8157: 同賠...
<adam8157> huntxu: 比例呢
<jinleileiking> hi
<jinleileiking> test
<jinleileiking> test
<huntxu> adam8157: 差不多...不過今天因為溫總一句話，應該還是回了0.5k...
<jinleileiking> hi
<jinleileiking> test
<huntxu> adam8157: 我可能超過26% TAT
<kk> jinleileiking, 好 ㍨ 16:23 新年快乐，除夕还有 13.32天
<nyfair> 影帝说了什么妙语？
<adam8157> huntxu: 我擦 你买了小20万?
<roylez> huntxu: 你也是资本家啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 鬼
<adam8157> huntxu: 哦 2万...算错了
<huntxu> adam8157: 心算不錯
<adam8157> huntxu: 都0.5了 还K...
<huntxu> adam8157: 數目太小不好意思，還沒翻回來...
<adam8157> huntxu: 估计是两万左右赔到一万五左右
<jyfl987> adam8157: 呵呵 叫你玩股票
<adam8157> jyfl987: 玩儿呗, 反正暂时又不用钱
<huntxu> adam8157: 這個賠的太誇張了
<huntxu> roylez: 資本家是你...我們這種底層人士
<jyfl987> adam8157: 没意义 不如玩期货 这个可预测性高点 可以顺便锻炼下数学 和 观察时事
<adam8157> huntxu: +1
<huntxu> jyfl987: 起點資金太高了吧
<huntxu> jyfl987: 而且看不懂的話，當褲子的幾率太高了
<adam8157> galeki就在炒期货好像
<jyfl987> huntxu: 关键是中国的股票实在是没有意思
<huntxu> jyfl987: 同意
<jyfl987> huntxu: 我看失控 美国人用计算机分析预测股市 我想他们要来中国 输的裤子都没有呢 什么规律不规律的 一条政策下来叫你完蛋
<huntxu> 大學一同學現在都出來開投資公司了 = =
<jyfl987> huntxu: 做对冲投资也行阿
<huntxu> jyfl987: 老美也有政策，不過相對透明點罷了
<jyfl987> huntxu: 老美的没有那么内幕和老鼠仓
<huntxu> 立法和執法完善的問題
<jyfl987> huntxu: 期货起点资金多少来着 国内
<huntxu> jyfl987: 你說股指期貨還是商品？
<jyfl987> 商品的 跟股沾边的都不靠谱 不靠谱是具有传染性的
<jyfl987> 靠谱 or 不靠谱 = 不靠谱 或关系
<jyfl987> huntxu: 不知道有没有基于虚拟物品的期货市场
<huntxu> 商品期貨不知道，不過應該更貴才是吧...
<jyfl987> 多少
<huntxu> jyfl987: google = =
<huntxu> 我只大概記得股指期貨貌似0.5m，15%保証金？
<zhan> roylez: 这个自动提交貌似没谱。。。。
<roylez> zhan: ...
<roylez> zhan: 那你自求多福吧...
<zhan> roylez: 我买 21 号的。。。
<roylez> zhan: +u...
<adam8157> roylez: 买到票了么
<roylez> adam8157: 买到了
<jyfl987> huntxu: 你帮我查下？
<adam8157> roylez: 几号 啥票 咋买到的
<jyfl987> roylez: 你线上买是怎么付款的
<huntxu> jyfl987: 懶得
<roylez> adam8157: 20，D，网刷
<roylez> jyfl987: 我朋友买的，他付款了2次.....
<adam8157> roylez: 啧啧 不错 啥脚本
<adam8157> o
<roylez> adam8157: 肉刷
<huntxu> 肉刷好強大
<huntxu> roylez: 動車回去四個小時麽
<jyfl987> roylez: 我说走什么渠道付？ 许多人都用脚本刷 怎么自动付款？ 网银可没那么容易付款阿
<roylez> huntxu: 6个小时，然后转车，4个小时汽车
<roylez> jyfl987: 没有自动付款的
<jyfl987> roylez: so?
<roylez> jyfl987: 刷到了就自己登录进去付款啊
<jyfl987> 用网银还是支付宝阿
<roylez> 网银
<roylez> 支付宝不支持
<jyfl987> 话说铁道部既然是国有的 过年就应该送大家一张回家的票
<jyfl987> 只要你拿身份证 就可以预约
<huntxu> jyfl987: 那更不用回家
<jyfl987> 作为国民福利嘛
<jyfl987> 拿二代身份证刷 一年送你个几万里程 这样也可以
<huntxu> 那些年，黃牛與鐵道部一起持有的車票
<jyfl987> 我从来也没为买票烦恼
<jyfl987> 来帝都的时候是淡季
<jyfl987> 第一年没钱 干脆不回去了
<jyfl987> 第二年开始买机票
<huntxu> jyfl987: 今年是第三年咯？
<jyfl987> huntxu: 恩
<adam8157> jyfl987: 今年还是机票?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 早就买好了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你们阿 too simple
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ,, 机票，， 貌似 A380 出问题了。。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 多少钱
<jyfl987> naive 以为铁道部出了个网络购票 想闹个大新闻
<jyfl987> adam8157: 1k多一点
<adam8157> jyfl987: 啧啧
<zhan> 大新闻，大新闻
<eexp> 这 jyf 就是造谣起家的嘛。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我看你还是别回去了 不如留在动物园里吃脆脆鲨
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 急求:DELL 5420的机器,显卡是intel gma hd 3000的集成显卡,没特效,怎么装驱动啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360291 我的机器是DELL5420,3D特效开不起来,请教下要怎样才能跑起3D??? 统计信息: 发表于 由 morphyni — 2012-01-09 16:37
<huntxu> jyfl987: 以為鐵道部出了個網絡購票，想鬧個大新聞，然後就把各航空公司批判一番
<void1> huntxu: :D
<jyfl987> huntxu: 铁道部不是送给那个投诉的民工一张机票了么 你没看新闻？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 早就买了软卧了 手气好 哈哈
<void1> huntxu: 你们啊naive :D
<AlexeyesWorld> 网络购票好用？？？:)
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你回家时间短 我躺着都不舒服 手机又抗不了一天
<WiiW> 高铁就是贵，飞机就是耳朵痛。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 15小时火车
<jyfl987> 去年我回来的时候 我爸找了火车站的人 弄了个关系票 就是卧铺 很无聊
<jyfl987> 跟坐监狱一样
<adam8157> jyfl987: 软卧哦~
<jyfl987> adam8157: 怎么这么长？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 软卧无非是两层的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 车慢.... 而且我在山东半岛最最东头
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你们那是终点？
<adam8157> en
<jyfl987> adam8157: 回来带点鱼肉给我不 我给你照价
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不用给钱, 带点就是了
<Cherrot> WPS4Linux还没出来啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我就是想带许多 所以才要给钱你
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我想要点大鱼的肉 拿来炖汤吃
<adam8157> jyfl987: ...新鲜的啊 那咋带
<chinkuochang> 大家好!
<jyfl987> adam8157: 没有 我是吃腌的 你就到当地买快大点的鱼肉给我就行了 干的也好 新鲜的也好都没事 我是山里人 我们那没有这种的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 行
<jyfl987> adam8157: 或者我去天津买？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你们那有什么样的大鱼阿
<adam8157> jyfl987: 其实都差不多 网上也有
<jyfl987> adam8157: 找你真人去买靠谱点
<adam8157> jyfl987: 大鱼? 你要多大的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我说的是很大一条鱼上切下来的一块 买个二十斤差不多吧？ 应该能吃个几回
<adam8157> jyfl987: 大到鲨鱼, 小到喂鸡的那种
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有鲨鱼？？？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我要鲨鱼肉
<adam8157> jyfl987: 做汤的话 推荐安康鱼
<adam8157> jyfl987: 行
<palomino|working> 安康 O_O
<jyfl987> 我记得小时候 有一年过年，我去菜市场 他们搞了一条大鱼来开卖 ， 就跟猪肉那样摆在那里刮 当时给我的震撼阿 从来没见过这么大的
<jyfl987> 现在想来 也不过1米2-1米5样子
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这个鱼做汤极好: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/鮟鱇魚
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我是当肉那样炖
<adam8157> jyfl987: 就是那样 那种做法这个最适合
<adam8157> jyfl987: 虽然这鱼长得很丑
<jyfl987> adam8157: 是么 这个是肉食的 肉食的鱼味道都不错 那你也带个二十斤来？ 你要是带不了 那就只带鲨鱼肉来
<chad__> hello everyone
<chinkuochang> chad__: 你好
<adam8157> jyfl987: ... 二十斤....  到时候我看吧 有啥带啥 能带多少是多少
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这鱼是深海的 你们怎么捞上来的？
<chad__> what can i do for you?
<huntxu> 那魚臉上那根東西是什麽
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我怕你带不了 不过如果能带 当然是多带点
<chinkuochang> Nothing!
<adam8157> jyfl987: 深海咋了 鱿鱼也是深海
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我知道坐车带东西麻烦 所以不强求你哈
<adam8157> huntxu: 发光的 诱捕用的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 嗯 但是起码给你带些尝尝
<jyfl987> adam8157: 还是你们海边好 山里动物太少
<adam8157> jyfl987: 山里有野猪
<jyfl987> adam8157: 野猪是保护动物
<chad__> 山里有蜈蚣。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 国家不让逮 不过现在是泛滥了 许多人申请猎枪去打
<adam8157> "體型嬌小的公魚就靠著母魚的營養過活，並獻出精子作交配用途，最後演化成母魚的臂鰭"
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我过年回去看看如果有机会弄得到 就带点野猪肉来
<adam8157> jyfl987: hoho 我吃过 其实也没啥意思
<jyfl987> 野猪肉细密 非常好吃 嘿嘿 就是皮熬不出东西
<adam8157> "在日本關東，鮟鱇魚被喻人間極品，有所謂「西有河豚、東有鮟鱇」之稱"
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你吃过腊肉么 我觉得野猪肉做腊肉很不错
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不过你们海边人 喜欢吃新鲜的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 腊肠比腊肉好吃
<roylez> adam8157: 毛家腊肉最出名了
<adam8157> roylez: 擦 你真重口
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，出来溜溜
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> palomino|working: 破马，出来溜溜
<huntxu> palomino|working: 破马，出来溜溜
 * palomino|working slaps roylez, adam8157, huntxu 
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我觉得你可能吃的腊肉不正宗
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<adam8157> jyfl987: 在四川吃的
 * adam8157 (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * huntxu (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez> adam8157: 是在毛家吃的么？
<palomino|working> = =
<jyfl987> adam8157: 是烟熏的那种？ 你觉得那肉是不是一丝一丝的？
 * zhan (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<adam8157> jyfl987: 忘了
<jyfl987> roylez: 在天安门吃的 lol
<zhan> 貌似流行这个？
<roylez> jyfl987: 这个绝对正宗了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我回家去搞点来等你带鱼来 到我这一起炖了吃
<adam8157> jyfl987: 思密达
<roylez> jyfl987: 你那是熏肉还是咸肉
<jyfl987> roylez: 咸肉 我们那对熏肉无喜好
<jyfl987> adam8157: 记得过年时候提醒我一下 怕忘记
<roylez> jyfl987: 我们那里的腊肉也是咸肉
<adam8157> 如果我记得
<jyfl987> roylez: 恩 咸肉比熏肉好多了 我最讨厌熏肉
<jyfl987> roylez: 你是哪里的？？
<roylez> jyfl987: 湖北的
<jyfl987> 额 大概都差不多吧
<jyfl987> 共饮长江水
<chinkuochang> 你们都认识吗?
<roylez> jyfl987: 腊肉在大部分地方是熏肉
<roylez> jyfl987: 难吃
<jyfl987> roylez: 是阿 熏肉真是糟蹋
<jiero> jy
<jiero> jyfl987: 做熏肉？
<jyfl987> roylez: 最好吃就是腊肉切成片 跟什么干菜 豆腐一起蒸
<jyfl987> jiero: 我讨厌熏肉
<jyfl987> roylez: 我们那还有个咸肉叫 刀板香 又咸又肥腻 有一些人喜欢吃 我是吃不下
<jiero> jyfl987: 我有个菜谱哦， 猪肉一块，放在味极鲜酱油一点，盐一点，里面泡着半小时，然后丢进微波炉里6分钟，开吃。
<jyfl987> 估计是古代人穷 没油水 吃这个来炫耀
<roylez> jyfl987: 腊排骨炖汤最好了
<jiero> jyfl987: 因为那时候难以保存啊。
<jyfl987> jiero: 呵呵 你口味也跟我是一派的 看来你口重阿
<jiero> roylez: 用蜡封住保鲜？
<jyfl987> jiero: 不是 你要考虑到古代盐很贵 我们那为何喜欢搞腌的东西 一来是为了防止坏 二来是炫耀有钱阿 因为徽商有许多是盐商
<jiero> 我要权限，灭了主席。。。
<jyfl987> 现在反而是穷鬼口重了
<chinkuochang> 腊肉才对吧,是腊月做的
<jyfl987> 有钱的都吃得清淡
<zhan> jiero: 可怜的
<chinkuochang> 不是蜡封啊!
<jiero> 。。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 你这澳洲的白鬼 是体会不到的
<jiero> 哦。
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。
<jiero> jyfl987: 昨天。。。我发现自己手部皮肤和大腿部皮肤颜色天壤之别啊。。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 这跟光照有关系
<zhan> 袋鼠国的？ jiero
<jyfl987> jiero: 你去过澳洲别的地方么 难道天天在悉尼？
<jiero> jyfl987: 你说呢。
<jyfl987> jiero: 我怎么知道 我又不是abc
<jiero> jyfl987: 我没在悉尼待多久——因为悉尼只是一个城市——太贵了。
<jiero> jyfl987: 也就在那里上课而已，不住在那儿。
<jiero> jyfl987: 来读书吧。
<jiero> jyfl987: 后年来 :D
<jyfl987> jiero: 悉尼不是个农村么 你怎么当城市了
<chinkuochang> jyfl987: 读什么专业啊?
<jyfl987> jiero: 你有见过澳洲土著人么
 * roylez 快下班了
<jiero> jyfl987:  怎么了？
<adam8157> roylez: .
<jyfl987> jiero: 感觉如何 跟你的皮肤
<jiero> jyfl987: 我的皮肤和白人差不多白吧。。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 果然是abc
<jyfl987> jiero: 听说澳洲袋鼠肉有出口
<roylez> adam8157: 再勉为其难的混5分钟吧
<jiero> jyfl987: 0.去死。。。要是我是abc，怎么可能到初中才见到比自己白的人。
<roylez> jyfl987: 很难吃。超市买新鲜的自己煮或者买肉干我都试过，没办法激起食欲
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • ubuntu 10.04中如何编译android2.3.5源代码？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360293 到底是用JDK1.5还是JDK1.6？ 所需要的软件到底是哪些？ 有没有成功编译过，提供一下方法，先谢谢了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 安情 — 2012-01-09 17:09
<roylez> jyfl987: 奇怪的膻味怎么也去不掉
<chinkuochang> 有人知道kindle touch用的什么系统吗?
<roylez> chinkuochang: linux
<jiero> roylez: 用香料再浸泡一下。
<roylez> jiero: 你天天泡的啥香料？
<jiero> roylez: 我喜欢柠檬。
<chinkuochang> 最底层当然是linux
<jyfl987> jiero: 你要是皮肤黑 那就是 africa born chinese, 你要是皮肤白 那就是 australia born chinese 你要是皮肤黄 那就是 asia born chinese 总之我没说错 你就是abc
<roylez> jiero: 不给力，没用
<jiero> roylez: 用 lame
<jyfl987> roylez: 羊肉弄得不好也有那种味道 估计你是没遇到烹调大师
<jiero> roylez: 吃热的。
<jiero> roylez: 另外，我喜欢羊肉的 膻味
<chinkuochang> 但是他是安卓吗?
<jyfl987> roylez: 关键是我还以为澳洲是保护袋鼠的 想不到你们都拿来吃了
<roylez> jyfl987: 羊肉和袋鼠肉的膻位是不一样的..... 羊肉我喜欢吃
<jiero> roylez: 因为羊肉汤，才让我这10年不吃辣的顽固分子学会吃辣的
<jyfl987> 听说澳洲野猫泛滥
 * Cherrot 什么是abc啊……
<jyfl987> 是不是可以让移民局多给点来自广东的移民名额 帮忙消灭野猫
<roylez> jyfl987: 澳大利亚政府搞不定的动物就鼓励市民去吃啊。比如兔子、骆驼、袋鼠，要不是老外忌讳吃猫，猫肯定也在食谱上
<jiero> jyfl987: 哦，有些镇是的。
<jyfl987> Cherrot: A* Born Chinese
<jiero> jyfl987: African Born Chinese
<jyfl987> roylez: 澳洲这么开明阿 我上次看到说加拿大那个鲤鱼的视频 野生的是不能自己乱捕的
<jiero> roylez: 野猪是鼓励猎杀的。1
<huntxu> 駱駝好吃嗎？
 * MeaCulpa 袋鼠肉以后再不碰了
<jiero> jyfl987: 鲤鱼是不能放回河里的。
<jyfl987> 看来还是澳洲好 囚犯的后代毕竟是讲道理的
<jiero> jyfl987: 要埋掉。
<jyfl987> jiero: 额？？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 野猪恐怕是杀死人类最多的哺乳动物了
<roylez> jyfl987: 去达尔文就可以吃鳄鱼啊。去新西兰吃 possum
<jyfl987> roylez: 我在地图上看到澳洲有许多像小河一样的 分叉的东西 但是放大了一看又不像是河流 到底是什么阿 我在google 卫星上看的
<Cherrot> roylez: possum 就是冰河世纪3里的那对老鼠么？、
<jyfl987> 澳洲那个大草原好像草也不怎么茂密
<jiero> MeaCulpa 是吗？不是狼？
<jiero> MeaCulpa你能不能算上蚊子 ？
<jiero> MeaCulpa哦。妇孺动物啊。
<jyfl987> roylez: 用卫星看这个坐标 -24.971742,118.216639
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 你也看下 你们看那个跟叶子一样
<jyfl987> 但是不像是河流 如果是河流 附近怎么都没树
<Cherrot> jyfl987: google maps上看不出来……
<jyfl987> 白澳看来真不错 可惜人太少了 根据 枪炮病菌与钢铁的原理 这个对人种进化都不好
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 用卫星模式看
<jiero> 有啥？
<jiero> Cherrot: 有空了？
<jyfl987> 就全是那种 跟树叶上面的脉络一样的
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 你的坐标定位在福建哎……
<jyfl987> 但是显然不是河流 白澳要有这么多河流还了得
<Cherrot> jiero: 嗯，刚到家 吼吼
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 不可能
<jiero> Cherrot: 你是莓和胡萝卜的杂交？
<Cherrot> jiero: 当初的设想是 切割哇啦XX了胡萝卜……
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • NGINX 取代微软IIS，成为第二大Web服务平台 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360295 摘要：Apache 依然是Web服务平台的领头者，而开源的NGINX，则刚刚取代了微软的IIS，成为了世界上第二大Web服务平台。 如果你对Web服务器平台有所了解，你应该知道开源的 Apache 是最流行的Web服务平台。你还应该“知道”， IIS  …
<jyfl987> -22.531268,119.62595    jiero 这里不错 居然有个深水湖
<jiero> jyfl987: 地下河吧，记得初中地理学过一些。
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 真的是……在福建 好奇怪  不信你去google maps上试一下  维度应该用负值吧
<jiero> jyfl987: 说是澳洲地下水丰富，一般用来给牲畜饮水——因为是咸的。
<jiero> Cherrot: 去吧 hedgewars翻译了吧。
<jyfl987> jiero: 白澳能有那么多河流么 要是那么多河流 就不是草原了 就变成江南沼泽地了
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 哦，刚才没看到你的消息带负号……
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 不知道
<Cherrot> jiero: 好主意~ 寒假正有翻译的计划
<jyfl987> jiero: 额 咸水 那人饮水怎么办
<jiero> jyfl987: 人用水简单啊。制作淡水 :D
<jiero> jyfl987: 淡化
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 野猪厉害得多
<jyfl987> jiero: 怎么做？ 那帮农场里的人难道还有电解设备？
<jiero> jyfl987: 你小看农民么。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa 因为野猪也多？
<jyfl987> jiero: 有点 从需求上来看的 坏了都不好修
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 因为人猎杀野猪
<jiero> jyfl987: 恩。人家都有卫星。
<jyfl987> jiero: 我想去白澳自由行 这个可能么？
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 所以碰到的机会大
<jiero> jyfl987: 去吧。
<jyfl987> jiero: 关键是有没有这种旅游业务 还有签证给不给 还有部落区在哪里
<jiero> MeaCulpa野猪可以吃，狼又不好吃。
<jiero> jyfl987: 有啊。
<jyfl987> jiero: 你没吃过狗肉？
<jiero> jyfl987: 3个月。
<jiero> jyfl987: 吃了，不好吃呢。
<jyfl987> jiero: 3个月怕不够吧
<jiero> jyfl987: 还是驴子好吃。
<jyfl987> jiero: 呵呵 河间驴肉
<jiero> jyfl987: 不知道——俺是山东的。
<jyfl987> jiero: 白澳农场是怎么缴税的？
<jiero> jyfl987: 不知道。
<jiero> jyfl987: 和普通人一样把。。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 一问三不知，典型大白痴
<jyfl987> jiero: 按一亩来缴的话 那不是税负超级承重
<Cherrot> 这学期试了试Google Maps API才发现google在中国不提供“我的地图”服务了…… Google的MapMaker也不支持在中国版图上绘制……
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。
<jiero> jyfl987: 土地一般是自己的笨蛋。。。
<jiero> jyfl987: 是卖东西缴税
<jyfl987> jiero: 美国土地都要缴税阿
<jyfl987> jiero: 地产税什么的
<jiero> jyfl987: 哦，那些 我没学——
<jiero> jyfl987: 啦啦啦，
<jiero> jyfl987: 我确实不知道。
<jyfl987> jiero: 难怪要回来 到了地头几年了都不熟悉下情况
<jyfl987> jiero: 你读大学一年费用多少？
<jiero> jyfl987:  $15000
<jyfl987> 回应并推荐了帖子： 据说昨天国航的飞机在飞行途中仓门自动打开了……
<jyfl987> 底下有人回：这时看见机长从仓门外跨了进来，满头大汗。。。。 “我靠，好不容易打了个大飞机才追上来！”机长说。
<jyfl987> jiero: 包括学费和生活费么
<jiero> jyfl987: 不。
<palomino|working> ...........
<jyfl987> jiero: 那就有点贵阿 本国人呢？
<jiero> jyfl987: 免？
<jiero> jyfl987: 几乎不拿钱。
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<jyfl987> jiero: 那你看10w刀能移民么
<zhao> 难
<jyfl987> 非法的呢
<jyfl987> 白澳这么大 不知道如何查非法移民阿
<zhao> 可以去练法轮功 然后到美国申请难民身份  就说受中共迫害  不得不离开国家 这样能少点
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 安装VMWARE6.5的时候出现问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360297 一直卡在这个界面.. 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhaoqingyu51 — 2012-01-09 17:50
<jyfl987> zhao: 这个实在强迫不了自己  还是去参加民主党吧
<jyfl987> zhao: 我说去白澳 不是美国
<jiero> jyfl987: 你有能力开公司就好。
<jyfl987> 白澳鼓励打动物 这个多爽
<jyfl987> 我最讨厌动物保护主义了
<jyfl987> jiero: 你开个公司雇用我吧 我只要永久居民 不必国籍改过去
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。
<zhao> 可以学人家刘晓波  也发表个类似《零八宪章》一类的东西
<jyfl987> zhao: 那你看刘晓波现在人在哪里
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<zhao> 他自己不跑 那是
<jyfl987> 骑虎难下阿
<jyfl987> 你跑了 也没啥生活了
<zhao> 不如八九民运 那几个学生头  比如柴玲 在美国混得不错
<zhao> 比如八九民运 那几个学生头  比如柴玲 在美国混得不错
<jyfl987> 又不能自由回来 麻烦
<zhao> 这样的国家 还回来干什么
<jyfl987> 父母在堂 总要偶尔回来一下的哈
<jyfl987> 就算是从来不回来 将来父母挂了 也要回来奔丧阿
<zhao> 但是国内空气让人窒息  连最基本的人权都没有
<zhao> 我是没本事 不然早跑了
<jyfl987> 你刚才不是说了那么多好办法么
<zhao> 有风险  而且很高
<nyfair> 喂喂，讨论这些用ssl端口啊
<zhao> 搞不好 没等跑出去  就被自杀乐
<Kandu> jyfl987: 開始研究對戰用 vm 了
<Kandu> jyfl987: ?
<jyfl987> Kandu: 还没
<jyfl987> Kandu: 不过搞明白磁芯大战的原理了 他们用的是相对路径
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 罗塞塔代码PK栈溢出（RosettaCode vs Stack Overflow） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360300 引言：如果你是一名IT技术人员，在遇到问题时，最常访问哪个网站？百度，谷歌，官方网站（API），栈溢出，还是其他？文中，作者比较了 罗塞塔代码 和栈溢出两大知识库网站的异同点，突出了罗塞塔代码精准、高质 …
<Kandu> adam8157_away: vifm ranger 你推薦哪個
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 别人都是fcitx在火狐下不能用，我是只能在火狐下用！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360302 可爱的小企鹅。。。。你赶紧给我正常起来啊。有谁知道怎么办啊。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 coffeefirst — 2012-01-09 18:42
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • USB无线网卡连接需要密码时无法连接，不需要密码可以连接成功。急救！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360306 听朋友说ubuntu系统不错，本人也就把笔记本安装了ubuntu系统，安装好系统后，进入系统当就感觉很激动。但就是用无线网卡连接网络始终连接不上，在这问题上我花了两天时间 …
<lpy> kk: ÊÔÊԻ᲻»áÂÒÂë
<kk> lpy say: kk: 试试会不会乱码 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<lpy> OK£¬I get it
<lpy> Thanks
<lpy> 这次会不会乱码
<lpy> = =。请问我乱码了么？
<pomhg> lpy: 没有
<lpy> pomhg: Thanks
<lpy> 请问firefox怎么开启irc？每次都要在浏览器的框里面自己输入 	irc://irc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-cn？
<jiero> lpy: 用 独立软件，
<lpy> chatzilla？
<lpy> jiero: chatzilla？
<chinkuochang> 为什么不直接用客户端呢?
<chinkuochang> 浏览器有什么特别的地方吗?
<lpy> chinkuochang: 不知道有哪些客户端   可以推荐个？
<chinkuochang> xchat
<lpy> chinkuochang: Thanks
<chinkuochang> 在linux下的话比较多
<pomhg> 如果用opera的话，自带的irc也比较方便。
<lpy> chinkuochang: 我就是linux下
<lpy> pomhg:   不喜欢opera这个浏览器  呵呵
<chinkuochang> Empathy
<chinkuochang> 默认的这个就不错啊
<chinkuochang> 聚合的客户端就很好了
<chinkuochang> 当然,你想用xchat的话,也可以
<lpy> chinkuochang: 哪个更方便？
<jiero> 很多。
<chinkuochang> 我比较喜欢聚合的
<jiero> irc的常用的有10个左右。
<chinkuochang> 不但可以使用irc,还可以上其他的nsm,gtalk等等,方便
<lpy> chinkuochang: 名字叫聚合？
<chinkuochang> 不是
<chinkuochang> Empathy
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<lpy> chinkuochang: Thanks
<chinkuochang> lpy: 聚合软件是说他的功能是吧一下常用的聊天软件的工具集中在一起,这样你在一个软件上就可以登录不同的帐号了
<lpy> chinkuochang: 嗯
<majia321> 好诡异!!!!   打开userscripts.org  chromium无压力  而firefox无法连接
<lpy> 请问放假回家  没用教育网了有没有什么办法翻墙？  CGB是什么？
<jiero> lpy: 其实翻不翻也——能用上有的东西就很不简单了。
<lpy> jiero: 有些网站肯定上不了   上个gmail都麻烦  哈哈～
<lpy> 有什么办法翻墙么？
<pomhg> lpy: http://code.google.com/p/goagent/
<kk> pomhg ⇪ ti: goagent - a gae proxy forked from gappproxy/wallproxy - Google Project Hosting
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,, 我的GAE用不了，，，
<chinkuochang> google自己都被屏蔽,你怎么可能指望用gae来翻墙呢?
<pomhg> chinkuochang: 目前不是翻的好好的吗？
<chinkuochang> 可以吗?
<lpy> pomhg: Thanks
<pomhg> chinkuochang: 可以啊
<chinkuochang> 我的好像不太能用啊
<chinkuochang> 回头试一试
<roylez_> adam8157: 像不像假的？ http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac283260/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 实拍男主播出镜遭电击 瞬间灰飞烟灭 - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> roylez_: 太假了
<stlifey> 这里的人很喜欢acfun哈
<Cherrot> 最近超喜欢看起司猫……
<stlifey> chinkuochang:可以用，谷歌国内的IP并没有被屏蔽，只是不停在换
<byzantium> ** (gedit:21142): WARNING **: Could not connect to session bus
<byzantium> 这个是什么意思阿
<byzantium> 当我 在terminal中输入  gedit  *时 出现这样的提示
<zhan> dbus
<byzantium> ** (gedit:21142): WARNING **: Could not connect to session bus
<byzantium> 后边还有个 bus
<byzantium> 没有显示出来
<byzantium> zhan, 能具体说说 是什么意思吗？ 谢谢
<byzantium> Could not connect to session bus
<zhan> byzantium: 能打开？
<zhan> 还是打不开？
<byzantium> zhan,  打不开
<zhan> unset DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS
<zhan> export DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS
<zhan> 试下 byzantium
<byzantium> zhan, :-) 多谢
<byzantium> zhan, 好了
<byzantium> 这个到底是什么意思阿
<byzantium> 能给个说法不
<zhan> 我也不知道 dbus 怎么搞的。反正应该是你 logout 之后再进图形界面，这 dbus 就可能没更新什么的
<byzantium> 好的  可能不是太懂   我上网查查  谢谢
<tenzu> 囡囡走了
<roylez_> zhan: 搞定没？
<roylez_> zhan: 我那朋友居然搞到z27 3张
<zhan> roylez_: 。。。他有关系吧。。
<zhan> roylez_: 我明天搞了。
<roylez_> zhan: 我告诉他的猴子脚本...
<zhan> roylez_: 我发现没用。。。
<roylez_> zhan: 我还以为是动车，原来人品大爆发
<soiamso> roylez_: 12036 的编辑被铁道部黄牛 收买了
<roylez_> soiamso: ....
<jiero> tenzu: hedgewars
<jiero> 来 :D
<tenzu> jiero: 没下载, 速度太慢
<jiero> tenzu:  BT不是？
<tenzu> jiero: 没装BT下载工具, 校园网速度不行
<jiero> tenzu: hmm. 哦教授 :D 忘记了。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 教授个屁
<zhan> roylez_: 这个比动车慢啊。。。
<soiamso> tenzu， bt share 这个工具还可以吧，应该是直连的
<Cherrot> jiero: 你在玩hedgewars？
<roylez_> zhan: 舒服啊，晚上睡，早上到
<jiero> Cherrot: 现在没——你知道 GNOME3会因为任何显卡使用过度儿崩溃。
<jiero> Cherrot: 不论是视频还是 游戏。
<zhan> roylez_: 还是卧啊
<jiero> Cherrot: 我不能让它崩。
<roylez_> zhan: z27没坐票
<roylez_> zhan: 比动车似乎还便宜
<Cherrot> jiero: 是呢~ 不过只有玩儿supertuxkart的时候崩过~
<byzantium> jiero, 是不是显卡支持很差呀     我看优酷 不到半个小时 就画面很卡
<jiero> Cherrot: 现在已经临近崩溃了，我有预感。
<zhan> roylez_: 那有可能
<jiero> byzantium: 你那个是 缓存设置搞错了吧。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: 嘿嘿 机器太破了呀~
<tenzu> soiamso: 我用过utorrent
<byzantium> jiero,  这个在什么地方设置呀
<byzantium> jiero, 接触不是太长时间
<jiero> Cherrot: 我的机器圣诞节前买的 $55，现在要卖的话恐怕能卖 $110。。。
<soiamso> tenzu: http://www.bittorrent.com/
<kk> soiamso,啥网址y BitTorrent - Delivering the World's Content
<soiamso> tenzu: 就是没有linux端的。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: 太便宜了也
<jiero> soiamso: 用 transmission就好了——发现transmission贡献最多了——传给我的。
<jiero> Cherrot: 主机——没无线网卡都。。。
<soiamso> jiero: http://www.getshareapp.com/
<Cherrot> 对了 我用Transmission测下家里的网速好啦
<kk> soiamso,啥网址y Share - Unlimited sending of videos photos and files for free - Powered by BitTorrent
<soiamso> jiero: 原来那个链接搞错了
<zelsazgh> 查询其它主机名的命令是什么？
<jiero> Cherrot: 接替我翻译 hedgewars -我不干了——根本没人用中文玩。
<tenzu> soiamso: rtorrent或者utorrent, 我就用过这俩
<Cherrot> 我去网上玩  他们说的武器我都不知道中文是哪个……
<soiamso> tenzu: share 是一种服务
<Cherrot> jiero: 我去看看~ 刚才在看起司猫 喵~
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 气死毛？
<Cherrot> 甜甜私房猫……
<tenzu> soiamso: 苦逼校园网无IPV6
<soiamso> tenzu: 应该说苦逼中国人应为 w 的升级缓慢，而无法使用ipv6
<jiero> Cherrot: 今天竟然在QQ上工作时被说可爱。。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: ……就你……？  天生丽质到还不错;)
<tenzu> soiamso: 据说校内很多lab都可以V6的, 不过我这是在家里
<zelsazgh> 呃，没有人回答吗？我想知道linux下查询局域网其它计算机主机名的命令是啥啊???
<soiamso> tenzu: 建立的实验网络，
<Cherrot> jiero: wow  hedgewars 是Qt做的哎  不过对SDL一点也不懂的说……
<tenzu> soiamso: 等我入职了就能V6了
<Cherrot> zelsazgh: 你确定有命令可以完成哦？
<jiero> Cherrot: 翻译的话要 qt linguist ，gui的哦——我说的意思是翻译完了可以显示界面的。
<zelsazgh> win下可以用nbtstat啊，linux下没有吗？
<Cherrot> jiero: 哇 太棒了 喜欢Qt~~ 我在找翻译指南
<soiamso> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/168646.htm
<kk> soiamso,啥网址y 微软起诉国美和百脑汇 称卖场安装盗版_Microsoft 法律相关_cnBeta.COM
<soiamso> 如果他们都在演示 linux就太棒了。。。。
<Cherrot> zelsazgh: 不知道呢，问tenzu看看知道不;)
<tenzu> Cherrot: 啥?
<Cherrot> tenzu: 查询局域网内主机名的linux命令是啥？
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请教大家双系统Ubuntu和XP，Ubuntu开机无法连接DNS，至少需要10分钟左右 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360308 请教大家一个问题，网络环境是静态IP，每次开机需ping8.8.8.8谷歌的公共DNS，只有等ping通了才能上网，大约需要10分钟左右，有的时候时间更长。在没用ping通前，用Nslookup进行解析地址， …
<Cherrot> zelsazgh: 你是说主机名在路由器中显示为none?
<zelsazgh> 是啊？
<tenzu> Cherrot: 不会
<zelsazgh> 但笔记本却在路由器中正常显示了主机名。。。
<soiamso> zelsazgh: arp ?
<Cherrot> zelsazgh: 我的路由器从不显示主机名，只显示MAC 吼吼
<soiamso> zelsazgh: 先找到对应的rfc ?
<Cherrot> zelsazgh: 试试看 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=37582
<kk> Cherrot ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 如何通过局域网内的IP地址或MAC地址，查出主机名？
<zelsazgh> soiamso: rfc为何物
<soiamso> zelsazgh: google is your best friend
<Cherrot> zelsazgh: RFC是学网络必备参考……google一下吧
<soiamso> zelsazgh: baidu just a bull shit
<Evanescence> which command can get the infomation about screen ? I want to know what size my screen is.
<Cherrot> 在学校开BT 海盗湾的种子从来是是好几M的上传，回家咋就痿了……
<soiamso> Cherrot: adsl,
<Cherrot> soiamso: nope。 光纤入户
<soiamso> Cherrot: 你学校的是对称网络吧
<Cherrot> soiamso: 学校是教育网
<Cherrot> soiamso: 都是对称网的
<soiamso> Cherrot: 谁说光纤就不是非对称网络？只是介质不一样了，但是管的人思维定势，认为非要吧软件限速跟原来一样。
<tenzu> 哦, 囡囡回来了
<Cherrot> soiamso: 汗……还可以这个……
<zhan> 囡 <- 这个字念啥？ tenzu
<soiamso> Cherrot: 公司用的就是对称的，但是1000/月
<Cherrot> soiamso: 你提醒我了……原来我一直把Transmission的网速给限制了……囧
<tenzu> zhan: nan 一声, 同囝
<soiamso> Cherrot: 如果你家里的搞成一样，如何收钱呢？
<Cherrot> soiamso: 偶家至少16M带宽，360一年 哦也
<zhan> 囡 囝
<soiamso> zhan: nv,
<zhan> soiamso: 胡说
<soiamso> Cherrot: 上海？
<tenzu> zhan: 我觉得囝表示宅女, 囝表示宅男
<Cherrot> soiamso: 怎么可能…… 三线城镇都算不上
<soiamso> zhan: in fact it's propergate by canton, it commonly use in cantonese
<soiamso> Cherrot: 我家也改了，但是内容过滤器没有更新，所以整个网络的限速就在http内容过滤器跟广告插入器的性能上。
<Cherrot> soiamso: 哦
<soiamso> Cherrot: 为什么12036不靠谱，就是因为国内有广泛的并发内容过滤技术基础，
<Cherrot> soiamso: 并发内容过滤？你是说其实问题出在ISP这？
<skipper> p.p
<soiamso> Cherrot: 也不是啦，只是12036不是找不到人，而是故意找个不会写的，拖得一年是一年
 * Cherrot 断线了？
<soiamso> Cherrot: 也不是啦，只是12036不是找不到人，而是故意找个不会写的，拖得一年是一年
<tenzu> Cherrot: 不是人工断的?
<Cherrot> soiamso: 还有这种事情……
<soiamso> Cherrot: 所谓的服务器性能问题就是吹的，国内的超级计算机哪里去了？整个网站都在内存上运行都不是问题。
<Cherrot> tenzu: 刚才设置了一下DMZ主机，断了一下。
<Cherrot> soiamso: 今天媒体鼓吹12306访问量10亿，我在想是不是有人开始DDoS了
<zhan> Cherrot: 我登了一天，就没上几次。。老是 access denied
<Cherrot> zhan: 还好我放假早……
<soiamso> Cherrot: 应该有的，登录不成功也算一次
<foob> 什么是12306
<soiamso> Cherrot: 这种东西直接交给超级计算机完成春运任务
<kevin_> hi al
 * kevinyoung 来了
<Cherrot> soiamso: 超级计算机铁道部碰不到吧 不过大机应该是有的
<kevinyoung> x-chat for windows here
<soiamso> Cherrot: 都是在跑应用的吧，也不用你去碰那机器
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu11.10安装看不到分区，难以解决！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360312 我下载的是ubuntu11.10的DVD版 用ubuntu引导的 安装的时候就是一片空白 ……按照坛子里的方法 我打开Gparted是正常的 终端： ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -lu Disk /dev/sda: 2003 MB, 2003828736 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 243 cylinders, total 3913728 sector …
<zelsazgh> 这回真被路由器给弄死了，不明白同样是装Arch的两台机器，在路由器中一个显示主机名，另一个居然不显示~~~
<soiamso> zelsazgh: 你还不如直接装个域名解释器？
<zelsazgh> soiamso: 我只想知道为什么会出现这种情况
<soiamso> zelsazgh: 只能看相关 rfc 了，防火墙设置一样？
<Cherrot> jiero: 汗……没找到哪有翻译说明……
<zelsazgh> 没有装SElinux，基本配置上除了主机名字不同，其它都一样....
 * tenzu 鸭子来了
 * Cherrot 鸭子鸭子~
<qiang_liu8183> 找屎
<Cherrot> qiang_liu8183: ^-^
<tenzu> 猪嘴...
<qiang_liu8183> tenzu: 最近有啥好玩的？
<soiamso> zelsazgh: 要那个名字有用？
<tenzu> qiang_liu8183: 听说刷票脚本很火
<qiang_liu8183> tenzu: 刷啥票？彩票？
<soiamso> tenzu: firefox 终于火起来了
<qiang_liu8183> tenzu: 我刚中了5块
<jiero> cherrot，下载ts，翻译哦。 hedgewars_zh_CN.ts还是啥的。
<tenzu> qiang_liu8183: 火车票呗
<jiero> Cherrot: 还有的在 txt 里。
<tenzu> soiamso: 因为firebug?
<soiamso> tenzu: greasemonkey
<tenzu> soiamso: 哦了
<qiang_liu8183> tenzu: 俺不参与春运，你知道的
<tenzu> soiamso: 我看到的刷票教程用的firebug配合别的啥啥啥
<jiero> 事不关己。。。优势这样。
<soiamso> tenzu: 其实铁道部吧票放到淘宝上卖应该是最好的选择
<jiero> soiamso: 竞拍。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> soiamso: 看你能拍上不。。。
<tenzu> qiang_liu8183: 你是帝都土豪
<tenzu> soiamso: 那还不两下就被刷光了
<jiero> tenzu: 要是都不去帝都，就不会有土豪了——额。圣诞节前2周，悉尼就空了。
<soiamso> tenzu: 12306只是放对应店铺的链接，一个车次段一个店，也可以放到其他几个平台上卖，绝对没有商家收铁道部钱，还给钱抢着要最好的车段的铺
<qiang_liu8183> tenzu: 等两天外地友人都回家了我一定要开车到二环路上转几圈
<soiamso> tenzu: 真金白银，实名认证，taobao都可以做到
<tenzu> jiero: 都出去度假了?
<jiero> qiang_liu8183: 北方哪个城市都能——就北京不能？
<soiamso> tenzu: 没钱如何刷，不是担保交易哦
<jiero> tenzu: 因为本来悉尼常住人口就少。
<qiang_liu8183> tenzu: 一年没敢走二环路了，也就年底没人了去转转 ^_^
<jiero> tenzu: 放假都会老家了。
<tenzu> soiamso: 淘宝会被刷爆么?
<soiamso> tenzu: 而且规定实名认证过的taobao客才能买，一举两得
<tenzu> qiang_liu8183: 您是帝都核心土豪
<jiero> tenzu: 也是和过年一样，去父母家里
<soiamso> tenzu: 绝对不会
<soiamso> tenzu: 你见过淘宝下线吗？
<Cherrot> jiero: 怎么参与hedgewars的翻译呀？
<qiang_liu8183> tenzu: 你们啥时候放假？
<tenzu> jiero: 洋人和中国人对待放假的态度不同, 对待新年也不同
<jiero> Cherrot: 下载 .ts 然后寄送给 nemo
<tenzu> soiamso: 那倒是没见过
<jiero> Cherrot: 我以前都是这么干的。
<tenzu> qiang_liu8183: 我辞职回国了
<Cherrot> jiero: 额……好吧
<qiang_liu8183> tenzu: 现在在哪？
<soiamso> tenzu: 这是铁道部价值臭大，不会管的一大帮，本来就垄断，根本想不出不垄断更赚钱的路子，肥了自己惨了大伙
<tenzu> qiang_liu8183: 天津, 老丈人家里
<Cherrot> jiero: 你一般是直接发邮件给他还是提交到项目网站上？
<jiero> Cherrot: 直接给他。
<soiamso> tenzu: 每年春运前叫电商竞投售票权
<tenzu> soiamso: 12306网站项目都是包给关系户的, 嗯嗯
<Cherrot> jiero: 晓得了
<jiero> Cherrot: 好吧，最早翻译 wesnoth，我也是直接发给某人
<soiamso> tenzu: 分10段，
<qiang_liu8183> tenzu: 别没是就知道上网，多陪老头喝点小酒 ^_^
<adam8157> qiang_liu8183: yooo
<tenzu> qiang_liu8183: 老头子不喝酒不抽烟, 技术型的, 退休了还天天出去上班
<tenzu> adam8157: yoooooooooooooooooooo
 * adam8157  各种稀客
<tenzu> adam8157: 还有谁?
<adam8157> tenzu: 我
<qiang_liu8183> tenzu: 媳妇也技术型？
<tenzu> qiang_liu8183: 那必须不是
<tenzu> adam8157: 稀客你好
<qiang_liu8183> tenzu: 干啥的？
<tenzu> qiang_liu8183: 财务工作
<iGoogle> 恭喜疼疼进入腐败行业
<qiang_liu8183> tenzu: 哦，应该挺漂亮
<iGoogle> 俄。说疼疼的老婆啊
<zhan> 神也会犯错啊
<iGoogle> 无聊。才花了3k。打仗去
<zhan> 阿姨干啥去了？
<tenzu> 神打UT去了?
<tenzu> qiang_liu8183: 那是不敢说不漂亮的
<qiang_liu8183> tenzu: 让兄弟们参观参观呗
<tenzu> qiang_liu8183: 那必须不行, 哼哼
<qiang_liu8183> tenzu: 小气
<tenzu> 鸭子走了
<tenzu> 猪嘴鸭子走了
<tenzu> 那个猪嘴鸭子走了
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 很多安装方法都无法安装。。求教。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360318 用各种U盘方法，成功U盘启动以后，选择安装选项，就黑屏了，其间可以听到一段音乐。 用EasyBCD 安装，会出现如下错误。 错误1.jpg 请教大家怎么办呢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 syitian — 2012-01-09 21:34
 * mayli tired
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 修改关机问题，结果启动不了了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360320 在网上看到的，按这个帖子修改后，启动不了： 笔记本安装了Ubuntu 10.10，无法正常关机，修改如下： 1.打开终端，输入 sudo gedit /etc/modules 在文件最后一行回车，另起一行添加 apm power_off=1 保存，关闭 2.在中端输入 sudo gedit /etc/rc0.d/S90halt  …
<Freebuilder> Linux 机器做了网桥后，自己不能连外网了，怎么解决？
<Freebuilder> 网关在 eth1 那边。
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=360322
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Linux 机器做了网桥后，自己不能连外网了
<chgtg> Freebuilder: 用iptables了吗？
<Freebuilder> chgtg, 没用
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • Linux 机器做了网桥后，自己不能连外网了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360322 怎么解决？网关在 eth1 那边。 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2012-01-09 21:58
<Freebuilder> chgtg, 是路由表问题
<chgtg> xijiao: 娇娇
<xijiao> ...
 * chgtg 自虐ing (Emacs)
<\b> alvin_rxg: 学习回来了?
<alvin_rxg> 没去
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我去学习了，结果没人。于是回来了.
<alvin_rxg>  :/
<snugglecat> ""
<snugglecat> “”
<snugglecat> 奶奶的
<\b> 奶奶的，ibus 又和 matlab 有冲突
<snugglecat> 有个问题
<snugglecat> gtk 打 “” 有问题， qt 则没事情
<cece> cece: 33
<pocoyo> 看 老外的 emacs screencast 里面 总有显示按下的键盘序列的 这玩意儿叫什么？
<tiejohn> libqq的作者在这里吗？
<\b> „„““””
<tiejohn> libqq都好长时间没更新了啊。
<byzantium> 晕  牛叉  这里边很多牛人 和名人哈
<byzantium> 谁互动一下哈
<cece> “”“”“”“”
<snugglecat> cece, 不对
<cece> """"""""""
<cece> ‘’‘’‘’
<snugglecat> cece, 中文标点有问题
<tiejohn> 可是为什么最近UBUNTU论坛里都没看到有几个还有活力的项目呢？除了GTKQQ现在还在更新。
<cece> 、、、、
<snugglecat> cece, 不是 gtk 的问题， 是 xchat 的问题
<snugglecat> 只有 “” 有问题
<cece> ，，，，， ,,,,,
<snugglecat> 只有 “” 这个有问题
<tiejohn> 你们都在弄什么？标点符号？
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=124&t=360324
<\b> ""„„““””
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - network-manager 是否支持网桥
<snugglecat> 在 xchat 下 “”的 称线字体的 有问题， 非称线没问题
<cece> 弄不懂
<tiejohn> 晕啊，你们搞这个？| - _ -
<Freebuilder> snugglecat, 全在 fonts.conf
<snugglecat> Freebuilder, 不是这个问题
<Freebuilder> snugglecat, 算了，不说了
<snugglecat> Freebuilder, 问题只出在 xchat， 其它程序， 不管 gtk 还是 qt
<snugglecat> Freebuilder, 问题只出在 xchat， 其它程序， 不管 gtk 还是 qt 都正确
<snugglecat> “”
<snugglecat> 我截个图 - “”
<tiejohn> 有人关注LIBQQ吗？
<kk> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • network-manager 是否支持网桥 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360324 不要 network-manager 控制我的 eth0，我建了网桥 br0，希望它能控制。 换言之，本机（做网桥的机器）要上外网，如同普通桌面一样上。网络出现点问题，只要如同 network-manager 重连即可，不需要 root 执行 ifconfig ... 命令。 统计信息:  …
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=360325
<tiejohn> 还有人在吗？
<snugglecat> 奶妈的
<snugglecat> 应该是 fonts.conf
<snugglecat> http://imagebin.org/192657 谁帮我看看这个是怎么回事
<tiejohn> 晕了，没人和我说话。
<snugglecat> http://imagebin.org/192657 谁帮我看看这个是怎么回事
<snugglecat> firefox 也有问题
<\b> snugglecat: 换个字体吧...
<snugglecat> 我看看
<\b> 你的字体怎么那么虚　。。。
<snugglecat> 字体的原因
<snugglecat> didot 这个字体有的笔画太细了
<snugglecat> 基本就不适合屏幕显示
<\b> snugglecat: 同样是矢量字体:  http://uploadpie.com/Bz7sn
<kk> \b,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<alvin_rxg> http://www.google.com
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: Google
<snugglecat> 主要是我的 非称线字体 didot 字体 竖笔画 太细了。 除非放大， 基本就看不到。 我只能设次像素 才勉强看得出来
<snugglecat>  \b 换了字体可以了
<snugglecat>  \b 是英文字体 didot 的问题
<snugglecat> 我想不明白 didot 怎么那么多网站说它好
<snugglecat> 我看的挺难看的， 可能适合应刷吧
<snugglecat> 印刷
<snugglecat> “”
<snugglecat> 现在正常了
<snugglecat>  \b 现在好了
<snugglecat> “”“”“”“”“”“”“”“”“”“”“”“”“”“”“”“”“”“”“”“”“”“”“”“”“”“”“”“”“”“”“”“”“”“” 好了
<snugglecat> 可以看到了
<snugglecat> “可以看到了”
<snugglecat> 不过那符号特别小
<snugglecat> 现在的字体是 称线-Apple Garamond，标准中宋，粗宋， 无称线-Helvetica Neue LT Std，中圆，粗圆
<snugglecat> 但我不喜欢 apple garamond
<snugglecat> 谁有好的称线字体介绍么
<snugglecat> 不要自带的
<\b> adobe 的 garamond 最正宗..
<snugglecat> apple 的吧
<snugglecat> adobe????
<snugglecat> 是俩不同字体么
<snugglecat> 我的是 apple 的
<\b> palatino 和　minion 都不错 ...  无衬线戓者用 helvetica 或者用 cms...
<snugglecat> 谢谢， 我去 搜搜你说的俩
<snugglecat> 无称线我用了 helvetica 了
<snugglecat> 要钱啊
<\b> xterm 下只能用文泉驿等宽...
<\b> apple 的不要钱吗？
<\b> palatino 那个免费版也不错
<snugglecat> 哦
<\b> 叫啥的...
<snugglecat> apple 是下的
<snugglecat> 不知道是不是盗版
 * snugglecat 觉得自己有点犯罪感
<\b> garamond 有  URW 版的。
<\b> 差点我的论文就用那个排了...
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 啥事 URW
<snugglecat> 是这个么 http://www.searchfreefonts.com/font/urw-palladio-regular.htm
<kk> snugglecat,啥网址y URW Palladio Font Font
<\b> 应该是
<\b> URW 没有自己的网站吗？
<snugglecat> 啥是 URW 啊， 免费版字体的意思么
<snugglecat> 哦
<\b> 好像是一个公司，然后他们用 GPL? 的协议出了一堆经典字体
<snugglecat> 哦， 酱紫， 我去了他的官网了
<snugglecat> http://www.urw.de/english/home.html 应该是这个吧
<kk> snugglecat,啥网址y (URW)++ Homepage
<snugglecat> 还是要钱啊
<alvin_rxg> 每个系统都带的 DejaVu 不是挺好的么
<snugglecat> 不想要带的
<\b> snugglecat: 你系统里应该就有
<snugglecat> 哪个
<alvin_rxg> 我就俩必备字体用了好久了  http://uploadpie.com/AbZlM
<snugglecat> palladio???
<\b> 这个是　palatino 的免费版....
<snugglecat> 看到了
<snugglecat> 还真有
<snugglecat> 自带的都不要
<\b> ...
<snugglecat> 我不懂字体， 就是想和别人不一样
<\b> 出版商也用这字体...
<snugglecat> 自带的都不要， 就是要不自带的
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你啥时候改用点阵了?
<snugglecat> 生命在于折腾
<\b> snugglecat: 自己造个吧 :D
<alvin_rxg> \b: 大概10月份。我就 monospace 的时候，使用 wqy sharp
<snugglecat> 没那细胞
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 你喜欢斯文的女孩子？？？
<alvin_rxg> 斯文不斯文无所谓
<alvin_rxg> 只是这个色彩比较合适
<\b> 色彩?
<alvin_rxg> 米黄色
<snugglecat> 哦， 我还以为对斯文妹子有特别喜好呢
<alvin_rxg> 稍稍偏近 ubuntu 曾经的土黄色
<alvin_rxg> 300KiB  http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/550584
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y anime girls - Wallpaper (#550584) / Wallbase.cc
<snugglecat> 哦， 你还是怀念 ubuntu 的啊
<alvin_rxg> 怀毛
<snugglecat> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
<snugglecat> ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
<snugglecat> 不喜欢 palatino
<snugglecat> 不过相比之下， palatino 确实看得比较清晰
<snugglecat> 还是用回 apple 那个了
<alvin_rxg> 开罐头，吃玉米
<snugglecat> 别啊
<snugglecat> 不说了
<snugglecat> 说就恶心了
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
<snugglecat> 界面字体都用啥阿
<snugglecat> 称线的还是非称线的
<alvin_rxg> sans
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 我窗口字体用 sans， 菜单 serif， 桌面 sans
<snugglecat> 我窗口字体用 sans， 菜单 serif， 桌面 serif
<alvin_rxg>  :/
<snugglecat> 一直没找到好的， 能和 英文 serif 字体相配的中文字体
<snugglecat> 现在凑合着用宋体
<alvin_rxg> hanamin
<snugglecat> 圆体字还是和 h 开头的那个字体挺配
<snugglecat> 哦， 我搜搜
<snugglecat> 汉民？？？
<alvin_rxg> 我随便说的啊，要说中文 serif 字体，还真不知道
<alvin_rxg> hanamin 貌似是 serif.. =.=
<Patrick_DJ> 不理解,serif字体好吗?刚试了下好像不怎么样啊.
<alvin_rxg> hanaminA => serif,  hanaminB => sans
<snugglecat> Patrick_DJ, 不是好不好， 是我想要有俩 family
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: http://uploadpie.com/HswC4
<Patrick_DJ> snugglecat: 搞不懂这个... 0_0
<MeaCulpa_> 操机时间到！
<snugglecat> 貌似 明体就是 宋体吧， 昨天刚看过 wiki， 宋体发源宋朝但流行于明朝， 主要用于印刷， 模仿楷体。 因为印刷材质是木头， 所以横细竖宽。
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: http://fonts.jp/hanazono/
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y Hanazono fonts
<snugglecat> 日本引进过来后， 用明朝体作为名称，其实就是中国说的 宋体
<Freebuilder> snugglecat, 是木头，不是泥巴？
<snugglecat> Patrick_DJ, 就是想有俩字体， 本身没什么意义， 我自己不懂
<snugglecat> Freebuilder, 从 wiki 看到的。 我怎么知道是木头还是泥巴。 说的是木纹的原因
<Patrick_DJ> snugglecat: :D
<\b> snugglecat: 中文怎么还分 sans 和　不 sans?
<snugglecat> \b 只是想和 英文的相配。 至少 中文的 圆体和 英文的 h什么什么字体混起来挺配的
<\b> snugglecat: 我只知道宋体和黑体....
<Freebuilder> 庆历中，有布衣毕升，又为活板。其法：用胶泥刻字，薄如钱唇……
<\b> 活板印出来的书不好看。。。
<Freebuilder> 不以木为之者，文理有疏密，沾水则高下不平，兼与药相粘，不可取
<snugglecat> 英文的 serif 字体不知道用啥中文字体配他
<snugglecat> Freebuilder, :)
<snugglecat> Freebuilder, 我看到的是 "本文所描述的字体，原形为宋代模仿楷书基本笔划（如点、撇、捺），但因应当时以木板作活版印刷，为顺应木的天然纹理，而从楷体左低右高的斜横演变成直横，因为减低损耗而将竖划加粗的印刷用字体。"
<snugglecat> Freebuilder, wiki 宋体
<snugglecat> Freebuilder, 可能宋代的时候是木的吧， 后来改进为胶泥
<\b> 一直都有木的..
<\b> 看成本.
<Freebuilder> snugglecat, 木板应该是雕版印刷
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> wiki 说的也是 活版印刷啊
<Patrick_DJ> monospace + 微软雅黑 : http://uploadpie.com/8diAF
<snugglecat> Freebuilder, 这个我就不懂了， 我只是看 wiki 里宋体来源看到的
<snugglecat> 我只是说 宋体的来源， 宋体就是 日本和台湾所说的 明体
<snugglecat> knownbad, 回中国吧， 别让你老婆来美国了。    美国《赫芬顿邮报》10月12日消息:经济合作与发展组织调查结果；中国也名列十大“最幸福”国家，排名第8；美国仅排名第19。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 还是回中国幸福啊
<Patrick_DJ> 最幸福的国家...
<snugglecat> Patrick_DJ, 不打扰 knownbad 了， 他在为老婆的到来做准备了
<Patrick_DJ> snugglecat: 呵呵~~
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 今天，我对老公“为了节约用水一块洗澡”的提议而感到惊讶。他还建议说我们应该穿着泳衣，以免看到对方的私处。FML
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 你上面给的那个 什么 hanazono 字体包括 繁体的么
<alvin_rxg> 啊
<alvin_rxg> 有啊
<snugglecat> 那行， 我试试看
<alvin_rxg> 它的渲染比较难选…
<snugglecat> 哦， 我看看
<LOL__> 都没睡呢
<snugglecat> 不行， 没粗体
<alvin_rxg> 那就伪造个粗体呗
<snugglecat> 也行
<snugglecat> 谢了
<LOL__> quit
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> 老婆下个月初来
<knownbad> 中国是幸福的啊。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 恭喜了。
<knownbad> 不信你去问党派的代表。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 假人该丢了哦
<snugglecat> :)
<knownbad> 左手可以休息了。
<snugglecat> 改了字体又得重起 desktop
<knownbad> 问卷应该是党幸福吗？
<snugglecat> 谢了 alvin_rxg ， 还不错
<snugglecat> “”
<snugglecat> 好了， 没问题了
<snugglecat> ibus 怎么打繁体啊
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我想起昨天想问你什么了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 怎么你不去 #ubuntu-tw 阿。 那里也有很多人呢
<knownbad> 有吗？  刚开始时不多我就懒的去了。
<knownbad> 再说我得在这里收集情报。
<snugglecat> 。。。。。
<snugglecat> #ubuntu-tw 也有 57 人呢
<snugglecat> 不过很少说话是真的
<hceasy> 谁闲着帮个忙 。。
<snugglecat> 不帮
<hceasy> 这里有份源码 谁能帮我一次下完了。。。
<hceasy> http://code.google.com/p/qqdetective/source/checkout
<kk> hceasy ⇪ t: Source Checkout - qqdetective - HIPS of QQ - Google Project Hosting
<hceasy> 晕
<hceasy> 人咋这么少呢？？
<hceasy> 谁帮下忙啊。。。
<hceasy> 我这里WIN
<snugglecat> 雅虎改字体了
<knownbad> 没空，买机票中。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 帮帮 hceasy 吧
<hceasy> ...
<hceasy> ..
<snugglecat> .
<hceasy> :'(
<\b> hceasy: 自个装个svn
<hceasy> win...
<hceasy> 我这儿是winxp
<\b> winxp 下也裝全了 git svn
<\b> 和 cvs
<hceasy> 关键是这里的机器都让限制了 不让装东西。。。
<\b> 下载个绿色的
<\b> 反正要下载源码，那肯定是让下载..
<\b> u 盘上随身帯着  git 的绿色版...
<knownbad> 定好了。  这次飞广州。
<knownbad> 广州乌云机场。
<hceasy> 找到了 多谢！！
<snugglecat> 乌云机场 ????
<snugglecat> 我的英文字体还是和中文字体不配啊，
<snugglecat> 中文字体明显比英文字体大English
<knownbad> 需要我带东西给你吗？
<ofan> yooooooooo
<snugglecat> 我么
<snugglecat> 带个美国寡妇
<adam8157> gfrog_: 啥时候回京
<knownbad> 不是按摩棒？
<snugglecat> 有寡妇还要按摩棒干嘛
<gfrog_> adam8157: 未定，正月15之后？
<knownbad> 你的性趣不同啊。
<adam8157> gfrog_: 啊? 那么晚?
<gfrog_> adam8157: 准备shift work两天，然后节后多请几天假
<gfrog_> adam8157: 唉，没办法，三地奔波啊，看完自己的爹娘还得去看媳妇的爹娘。
<adam8157> gfrog_: 我想买2.1的飞机 才190+120
<snugglecat> .....
<gfrog_> adam8157: 啧啧
<adam8157> gfrog_: 但是我好多活手里...
<gfrog_> adam8157: 我动车无压力，即使没动车，还有奔驰长途大巴。
<adam8157> gfrog_: WFH又不大好意思
<gfrog_> adam8157: 交给你新来的小弟
<adam8157> gfrog_: 我手下都是实习生
<gfrog_> adam8157: 实习生不算小弟嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog_: 实习生请假多
<ofan> 陪女友？
<gfrog_> adam8157: 那完蛋了，你乖乖早回来把
<adam8157> WFH三天?
<cleamoon> 有人知道mifare classic卡吗？
<gfrog_> adam8157: 不知道，太多的WFH不太好
<gfrog_> adam8157: 不过跟manager协调好问题估计不大
<adam8157> 要不就算了... 一两百块钱而已
<adam8157> gfrog_: 家里5M光纤比较爽
<gfrog_> adam8157: 。。。
<knownbad> snugglecat: 真不要没关系。
<gfrog_> adam8157: 我这刚升级了光纤，周末去升级8M版
 * alvin_rxg 家里 16M dsl 有点不爽
<snugglecat> 不是寡妇不要
<snugglecat> 寡妇+按摩棒也不区
<adam8157> gfrog_: 啧啧 我这儿还几个人2M呢
<knownbad> 你这比较麻烦。
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<knownbad> 不太好找对象。
<gfrog_> adam8157: 8M才1.8k，貌似很爽
<knownbad> 加上你有个小孩。
<snugglecat> 不找对象
<knownbad> 只能靠缘粪。
<adam8157> gfrog_: 5M 0.3-0.5K
<snugglecat> .....
<snugglecat> 我得换字体
<gfrog_> adam8157: 啧啧
<gfrog_> adam8157: 你申请remote算了
<snugglecat> 称线字体英文比中文矮， 太恶心了
<adam8157> gfrog_: 现在title不够
<gfrog_> adam8157: 神马title能remote？
<adam8157> gfrog_: senior
<gfrog_> adam8157: 你是QE？ SQE？
<gfrog_> adam8157: 啧啧
<adam8157> gfrog_: QE而已
<cleamoon> 电信很多弄得都是假宽带
<gfrog_> adam8157: ....
<gfrog_> ad
<gfrog_> adam8157: 不扯了，睡觉！
<adam8157> night
<snugglecat> English中文
<snugglecat> 还是比中文矮啊
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我生造了一个词， 你说该怎么读
<snugglecat> booffee
<knownbad> ？
<snugglecat> 按英文的拼写
<knownbad> 不懂
<snugglecat> bu:fi:???
<snugglecat> bufi:??
<knownbad> 得重新订票。  等等回来。
<snugglecat> ......
<snugglecat> 美国也这么订么，要不要刷票脚本么
<snugglecat> 美国也这么难订么，要不要刷票脚本么
<knownbad> 没，刚刚没注意看被内置了保险。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 快订， 然后告诉我那个 booffee 怎么读
<knownbad> 什么bookffee?
<knownbad> booffee
<snugglecat> 我造的词
<snugglecat> 按一般的规则怎么读
<knownbad> 省了 $125。
<snugglecat> 哦
<knownbad> 什么造词？
<snugglecat> 就是没有的， 我自己 造的
<cece> sleep
<knownbad> 哪有这么容易。
<snugglecat> 哦
<knownbad> 来回票 $946，单程 $718.
<knownbad> 国内订票真吓人。
<alvin_rxg> $946 !! 好贵啊～
<knownbad> 那是低于平均价位了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我老婆訂的票才510歐
<knownbad> 坐货舱？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 經濟艙
<knownbad> 我最低买到 $680。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我好幾年回國都是500歐
<alvin_rxg> 美国到国内 比 德国到国内 远多了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 一樣把
<knownbad> 昨晚找了一晚才找到 $1203，今早找了 $946 就赶紧买了。
<knownbad> 原本想搭中国民航的，但他们线上订票一直有问题。  要不我只北京没过境过。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我都是坐北歐的
<knownbad> 我猜他们的线上订票肯定在钓鱼。
<knownbad> 我这里不行，只有国内，香港和韩航比较便宜。
<knownbad> 又是美国公司也便宜但较少。
<knownbad> 我上次的 $680 好似南航还是韩航的。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 横渡太平洋…… http://g.co/maps/b9tmp
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Beijing, China to Tokyo, Japan - Google Maps
<alvin_rxg> 30. Jet ski across the Pacific Ocean
<alvin_rxg> 	
<knownbad> 美国飞亚洲得绕路的。  得先往北飞在下南。
<alvin_rxg>  没绕路吧……
<knownbad> 大概比亚洲飞美国多了 2-3 小时。
<knownbad> 有，风向关系。
<alvin_rxg1> 我掉线了…
<alvin_rxg1>  没绕路吧……
<snugglecat> 韩寒??
<knownbad> 嗯，好似跟地球是圆的比较有关联。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 当然和风向有关系， 现在是东风压倒西风。 你美国幸福感比中国的差远了
<knownbad> 韩航？
<knownbad> lol
 * snugglecat 为自己祖国幸福感排名前十而自豪
<snugglecat> 美国在中国的东边还是西边阿
<knownbad> 美国不幸福的人很多的。
<snugglecat> 对的
<snugglecat> 中国幸福的人超多的
<knownbad> 资本主义就是个人管各自的。  没钱很惨的。
<knownbad> 在英明的党领导下还可以有饭吃。
<snugglecat> 共产主义有党妈妈照顾的， 没惨这个字
<knownbad> 是啊。
<knownbad> 自由无价肯定就没什么价位了。
<snugglecat> 我转不过弯了
<snugglecat> 自由就是堕落
<knownbad> 那撞墙吧。
<snugglecat> 自由就是资本主义渣滓
<snugglecat> 我们要坚决抵制资本主义的腐朽自由主义
<snugglecat> 拥护在党中央的周围， 忠诚地拥护党的绝对权威
<snugglecat> 个人是不重要的， 重要的是领导住好吃好
<knownbad> 不能说权威，党不喜欢，只能说党的领导。
<snugglecat> 哦
<knownbad> 绝对领导比权威好听吧。
<snugglecat> 忠诚地拥护， 死心塌地地接受党的绝对领导
<knownbad> 你养了这么久的猫还不知道？
<snugglecat> 我变猫奴了
<snugglecat> 出去要跟， 半夜要起来喂
<snugglecat> 出去要找， 半夜要起来喂
<snugglecat> 还要时不时逗它玩
<knownbad> 不是，猫听话是你喜欢它，搞鬼时就赶它出去。  党也是如此。
<snugglecat> 要抱抱也不给
<knownbad> 人民是猫。。。。。。。。。。
<snugglecat> 我这猫是反过来的
<snugglecat> 猫是党， 我是人民
<knownbad> lol
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 不聊了， 去忙了。
<knownbad> 你今晚扫把倒过来捅屁眼？
<knownbad> 去吧，我也忙去。
<knownbad> 机票搞定，得开始清公寓了。
<knownbad> 唉。
<snugglecat> 先把假人先丢了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 再日一次假人
<knownbad> 早丢了，搬家时搞脏了。
<knownbad> 矽胶的感觉是蛮好了。  比老婆的还紧些。
<alvin_rxg> 你们在说朝鲜吗？
<gebjgd> 為毛arch怎麽還沒linux 3.2.0啊
<snugglecat> .................
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 什麽朝鮮?
<alvin_rxg> 前边半天的聊天
<snugglecat> 朝鲜和 假人什么关系
<knownbad> 有啊，我已上了 3.2.
<knownbad> 但是 linux-ck。
<knownbad> 韩航不是朝鲜。
<knownbad> 韩航的国际空姐不错
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 赶紧开 testing 吧
<knownbad> 国内就一般。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不開.不穩定
<alvin_rxg> 不是很期待 3.2 么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 慢慢等
<knownbad> 用 linux-ck 吧，反正有问题再 boot linux。
<knownbad> 确实 foreground 比较 responsive。  linux 下 disk io 让我的笔记本变慢多了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不開
<knownbad> 贱香肠
<knownbad> 3.2 感觉快些。
<alvin_rxg> ibus 的繁体中文，键盘不能用系统键盘吧……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 用的fcitx
<alvin_rxg>  ._.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 因為速度快
<knownbad> fcitx 我搞不定。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 有什麽搞不定的?
<knownbad> 上次一直有问题。  我是 32 on 64.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 沒有問題
<knownbad> 还得要上 skype 没问题才行。
<gebjgd> knownbad: skype沒有問題啊
<knownbad> 我再看看。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我在公司的opensuse 都是skype沒有問題
<gebjgd> knownbad: 天天挂
<gebjgd> knownbad: 64的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 要上32位的庫
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我那台linux的電腦都快成擺設了
<knownbad> 天天挂你还用？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 因為現在一直在用thinkpad
<gebjgd> knownbad: 挂著唄
<gebjgd> knownbad: 有的時候就直接用win上的skype
<gebjgd> knownbad: 反正公司給配的電腦
<gebjgd> knownbad: 擺著也是擺著
<knownbad> 只要用过thinkpad的键盘就无法回头了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 對
<gebjgd> knownbad: 沒,我外接鍵盤和顯示器
<gebjgd> knownbad: 有2種鍵盤可選
<gebjgd> knownbad: 一個是cherry的筆記本式鍵盤
<knownbad> 你如果习惯了红点更无法回头。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 還有一個是老的西門子鍵盤
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我選了西門子的老式鍵盤
<gebjgd> knownbad: 打字舒服.因為cherry的那種鍵程太短
<gebjgd> knownbad: 打字不爽
<knownbad> 我在公司还特地买了类似的键盘就冲着红点当鼠标。
<knownbad> 比较不伤手腕。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你說薄的鍵盤不傷手腕?
<knownbad> 红点的中间键还可以 scroll。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 但是打字不給力
<knownbad> trackpoint。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我不用紅點
<knownbad> 习惯就好了，类似 vim 的设计。  手的移动距离较短。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不喜歡
<knownbad> 贱香肠
<gebjgd> knownbad: jagdwurst才是香腸
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你個賤人
<knownbad> 不是，是你长的像香肠
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我長的還真不像
 * gebjgd 去健身房
<knownbad> 看妹妹？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 恩
<gebjgd> knownbad: 滾圓的臀部
<gebjgd> knownbad: 緊身衣服
<gebjgd> knownbad: 爽歪歪
<knownbad> 内行的，我都去健身房看妹妹。
<knownbad> 健身房里穿的又不多。
<knownbad> 还跑的上下跳动的。
<snugglecat> 难怪
<snugglecat> 我去看猫的滚圆屁股
<knownbad> 可怜的猫屁
<alvin_rxg> alpen 下了3米的雪…
<knownbad> 淹死了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 国外怎么看四大文明古国的。 有文章说国外承认的只是 三大， 没中国啥事， 不知真假
<snugglecat> 西方史学界统一观点是三大文明古国：埃及、两河流域、古印度。当时的中华文明科技、文化、农业都和以上三个文明古国差距甚大。
<snugglecat> 我觉得不可思议
<knownbad> 什么四大文明古国？
<alvin_rxg> 国外不在教科书讲文明古国就是了。
<knownbad> 不知
<knownbad> 噗哧
<snugglecat> 中国、古印度、古埃及和古巴比伦。这一说法
<snugglecat> 这个啊
<snugglecat> 那有无私下听他们谈论过文明古国啥的
<alvin_rxg> 说的文明古国都是2000年前的。而中国说的是1000年前的
<alvin_rxg> 无所谓啦。
<snugglecat> 我还真不信没中国， 难道一直我们都在意淫么
<knownbad> 不，我是直接手淫
<snugglecat> ....
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 看看这个链接对应的英文是什么呗 http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%9B%9B%E5%A4%A7%E6%96%87%E6%98%8E%E5%8F%A4%E5%9B%BD
<knownbad> 比不完的。
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: 四大文明古国 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<snugglecat> 我也在看呢
<snugglecat> 哦， 英文
<snugglecat> 看到了
<snugglecat> 看不懂说什么， 但看到了 china
<alvin_rxg> 英文的说的不是 “四大”
<alvin_rxg> Mesopotamia, Egypt, China, Greece, Indus Valley, South America， Mesoamerica
<snugglecat> 哦， 梁启超说的四大
<snugglecat> 不管他了， 英文看不懂
<alvin_rxg> 所以别问欧美人说什么四大了
<knownbad> 学！
<knownbad> 你不是想学吗？
<alvin_rxg> xD
<knownbad> 从现在开始只回你英文。
<snugglecat> ......
<snugglecat> ok
<snugglecat> i will good good study english
<knownbad> good to hear.
<knownbad> help you sleep tonight.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=va193VEo5hk
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y YouTube - IU(아이유) - GOOD DAY practice film
<knownbad> don't worry about bad english.  me no speak good english either.
<snugglecat> i can't see that . i in wall.
<knownbad> borrow from nike slogan, just do it.
<knownbad> you would say "i am behind firewall."
<snugglecat> oh
<knownbad> what happened to your ssh access?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: knownbad snugglecat 看到一個大波妹
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: knownbad snugglecat 身材超好 d罩杯
<gebjgd> 當時鼻血就下來了
<knownbad> 有没跑步？
<snugglecat> my ssh access can't watch videw. my ssh 不允许 i to wath video
<snugglecat> i love small tit.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 跑了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 她沒跑
<mayli_> 4:07
<knownbad> 每次看到大罩杯跑步就觉得好辛苦。
<\b> snugglecat: how many small tits has your cat?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不過後來看到另外一個妹子在跑.胸上下在動
<knownbad> 我看的好辛苦。。。呵呵
<gebjgd> knownbad: 好累
<snugglecat> \b too too too small.
<mayli_> knownbad, 今天就有个大波妹约我去跑步，被我婉拒了
<knownbad> snugglecat: not bad, you got it.
<\b> :)
<knownbad> should be "my ssh doesn't allow access to video streaming.
<snugglecat> just don't like mother has cat son
<snugglecat> o
<knownbad> huh?
<knownbad> what that heck is mother has cat son?
<gebjgd> mayli_: 白種?
<mayli_> gebjgd, 国内
<snugglecat> just don't like a mother. 虽然 she 生了 cat
<gebjgd> mayli_: 直接搞個俄羅斯的吧
<gebjgd> mayli_: 保証你下不了床
<knownbad> mayli: 你起床是撞伤了头？
<mayli_> gebjgd, 这有关系么
<mayli_> knownbad, 一直没睡
<knownbad> 难怪。
<snugglecat> 母猫的奶不大， 不像一个已经生过猫的母亲。
<knownbad> 要不有妹妹邀为何不去。
<knownbad> lol
<snugglecat> 恢复的很好， 没有孕辰文， 没有乳房下垂
<gebjgd> mayli_: 有關系
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 所以你就愛上了貓
<snugglecat> :)
<mayli_> gebjgd, knownbad 疲劳所致
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 所以你就愛, 上了貓
<snugglecat> 不说了。 去看浑圆的猫屁股去
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 姦貓賊
<snugglecat> :)
<knownbad> i like smaller tits too.  handful is enough.
<\b> 媌
<\b> gebjgd has small tits..
<gebjgd> \b: you have 3
<knownbad> small testicles?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd has truely 2 big breats, which r his *wives*.
<\b> gebjgd knownbad  : once i watched a hongkong film in german TV, there was a character (a "superwoman"), who has only 1 tit...
<knownbad> 木兰飞弹
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: southern girl has big tits?  not likely.
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: not tits, but breasts
<knownbad> a cup = average, b cup  = above average, c cup = extraordinary.
<mayli_> e
<alvin_rxg>  :/
<snugglecat> my son hug cat son sleep in bad
<alvin_rxg> i hope i could have a B or C's
<mayli_> D
<\b> snugglecat: are you sure, that not your cat hugs your son?
<alvin_rxg> Ms Beauty 还是别参与这男人间的话题了。 Männer's Bewegung
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: wish you could have a c
<snugglecat> the mother cat sleep on brink of bed
<alvin_rxg> yes, on the body of the girl in dream
<snugglecat> \b no. the cat like a ball. my son hug it
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/YYRIp
<knownbad> snugglecat: http://goo.gl/mtW1x
<snugglecat> ok, i sleep too. well there are four cat in the bad
<kk> knownbad ⇪ t: Google Translate
<knownbad> original article is in english, already translated for you.
<snugglecat> o , thx
<knownbad> not saying can't sleep with pets but watch out and clean often.
<knownbad> dog eats shit and lick kids face.........
<snugglecat> ok
<knownbad> then you kiss kids.  you eat shit too.
<snugglecat> ok, i will watch out
<\b> lol
<knownbad> probably shampoo pet often at least.
<gebjgd> 你們又開始蛋疼
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 誰的破機器?
<alvin_rxg> 我的破机器
<\b> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 還弄個外接鍵盤
<\b> 我的天涯今年夏天才注册的也能被盗?
<gebjgd> 沒有天涯的路過
<gebjgd> 昨天在6park注冊了個馬甲.發了張桌面.結果就被封id了
<alvin_rxg> 桌面？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 恩
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
<alvin_rxg> 求被封的原因
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不知道.....
<alvin_rxg> ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我就發了兔斯基的桌面
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 犯法麽?
<alvin_rxg>  :/
<\b> 兔斯基是神马基?
<alvin_rxg> 就是一
<gebjgd> \b: 你真out
<\b> ?
<gebjgd> \b: http://www.clubtuzki.com/
<kk> gebjgd,啥网址y ClubTuzki.com :: Tuzki 兔斯基 :: Official Site
<alvin_rxg> 好像打字快了， ibus 经常不给字。敲几个字带空格，ibus 就闪两下，一个字都没输出……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: fcitx沒有這個問題
<\b> 呵呵这就是拼音
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 速度夠快.
<\b> 郑码哪里都很快
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 早就知道ibus不夠快
<alvin_rxg>  :/
<\b> 而且我从来都打单字输全码
<alvin_rxg> 这和拼音没关系，这事它 python 慢
<\b> 确实
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 誰讓你沒事又去用ibus的
<\b> 其他查码表的都快
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 以前不是用fcitx挺好的麽
<\b> python 也不会慢到比你的反应还慢..
<gebjgd> \b: 事實上會
<alvin_rxg> 以前是 scim，没这问题。
<\b> 据说 scim 的拼音没 ibus “智能”?
<\b> 没用过 ibus 和 scim 的拼音
<alvin_rxg> 不是说 python 慢，是 ibus 的 python 代码慢。再则 debian 的 ibus 还是 1.3
<alvin_rxg> 1.3.7
<\b> opensuse 官源里的 ibus 也不给力
<\b> 帯一堆 bug..
<alvin_rxg> 得，星期三换 fcitx 看看
<alvin_rxg>  :/
<\b> 虽然还快
<\b> alvin_rxg: 为啥不今天换?
<\b> 不是有网络吗
<gebjgd> \b: 我公司的opensuse自己編譯的fcitx
<alvin_rxg> 看东东先，看 skript 先，看网页先
<alvin_rxg> fcitx 的优先级比较低
<\b> gebjgd: .. opensuse M17N 源里有。 builder 一个也比自己电脑上编译省电..
<gebjgd> \b: 不隨便加源
<\b> 不就是社区源嘛。 整个 debian 都是社区源...
<\b> gebjgd: 不加源，你打 rpm 载下来解压不就行了。fcitx 又没依赖.
<gebjgd> \b: 上哪下載rpm?
<\b> gebjgd: http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/M17N/openSUSE_12.1/
<kk> \b,啥网址y Index of /repositories/M17N/openSUSE_12.1
<\b> kk: 这网址也不认?
<kk> \b, 还有什么不被认可。 ㍝ 05:06 新年快乐，除夕还有 12.79天
<snugglecat> 看av喜欢看亚洲人， 但却喜欢白人女人的外形身材， 是不是不正常啊
<alvin_rxg> 正常，你可以找混血儿
<snugglecat> 不喜欢混血儿
<snugglecat> 喜欢纯的
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 我向來看歐美的白人的
<\b> 呃，找个中东的吧，两者兼有
<snugglecat> av的看白人的， 兴奋不起来
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 太次了
<snugglecat> :)
<knownbad> 我什么都看。
<\b> knownbad: 非洲的也看?
<knownbad> 连跟狗的都看过。
<fivesheep> 说起这个, 我不明白为什么有人喜欢看日本的
<knownbad> 好像也看过马的。
<fivesheep> 说起这个, 我不明白为什么有那么多人喜欢看日本的
<gebjgd> 日本女人根本沒啥必要看
<fivesheep> xoxo本来应该是很快乐的事情, 不过日本那些 女的v哇鬼叫
<gebjgd> 要看也就是看看小澤瑪麗亞
<knownbad> 咦你何时跑出来了？
<fivesheep> 很是痛苦的样子
<fivesheep> 还有表情也很痛苦
<fivesheep> 不是愉悦, 不是享受
<fivesheep> 这哪他妈是做爱啊... 性虐待而已
<fivesheep> knownbad: 那要看话题是否吸引人
<knownbad> 因为日本的成人电影比较早出发，大多人都是看日片长大的。
<knownbad> 妈的，当我们是娱乐啊？
<fivesheep> lol
<knownbad> 还转台呢。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我就不是
<gebjgd> knownbad: 還真沒怎麽看過日本的.不喜歡
<knownbad> 我是你上一代。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 欧美的更早吧.
<fivesheep> knownbad: 知道 Rosa Caracciolo么
<fivesheep> 简直是惊为天人
<knownbad> 不知道。
<knownbad> 我没研究。
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 記得這麽清楚
<fivesheep> 我只记得 rosa
<fivesheep> 人猿泰山
<fivesheep> lol
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 这女的原来是 匈牙利小姐...
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 你還不找個白人妹子解決了你的問題完了
<fivesheep> 生活没交集
<fivesheep> 不好找
<fivesheep> 顶多去 strip club 摸摸
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 唉大街上認識啊
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 要電話什麽的
<fivesheep> 但是不可能碰到 Rosa 这种级别的美女
<fivesheep> http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/3670522
<kk> fivesheep,啥网址y Miss Hungary (Rosa Caracciolo) with her husband (Rocco Siffredi) (download torrent) - TPB
<cleamoon> 有程序猿还醒着而且没有勃起吗？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 有
<cleamoon> 想问问有哪些书你随时/经常会查看
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 什麽書都不看
<cleamoon> 最近打算从中国引进一批书
<cleamoon> ...你都不用查Reference？
<alvin_rxg> "引进"……
<fivesheep> 能引进影印版不?
<fivesheep> 引进也不引进程序员看的书啊
<cleamoon> ....我自己看
<fivesheep> amazon大把
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 網上都下載
<fivesheep> 免费的好书也很多
<fivesheep> 真的免费, 作者放出的
<gebjgd> cleamoon: reference直接上網看
<cleamoon> 可是看起来不是不很方便吗？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 為什麽要看書?
<fivesheep> kindle dx
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 我隨時有網絡
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 還有電子書
<cleamoon> 经常看到有人说床头放着一套TAOCP...
<\b> cleamoon: 除了经史子集，不从中国引进其他书..
<cleamoon> Kindle？
<fivesheep> 我也放了一套
<fivesheep> 哈哈哈
<\b> cleamoon: 反而每次回国都要给国内同学帯上原版书.
<fivesheep> 是少数基本我带到美国的书
<fivesheep> 还有sicp
<cleamoon> \b: 你家有一套四库全书？
<\b> cleamoon: 没
<fivesheep> 西方哲学史
<cleamoon> 原版书很贵呀
<\b> cleamoon: 没房间放
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 中國的古書有電子版的
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 網上大把
<fivesheep> 我打算弄个书柜放书
<\b> 电子版的没用
<fivesheep> 有腔调
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 根本不需要從國內引進
<cleamoon> 除了ipad还有什么板子好看书？pdf影印的
<fivesheep> dx
<gebjgd> cleamoon: kindle d
<fivesheep> kindle dx
<gebjgd> x
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 我比你快
<\b> gebjgd: 中国古书电子版的没用，有用的那些都扫描的不清晰
<cleamoon> 主要就是在网上翻太慢了...
<fivesheep> http://share.fivesheep.org/mykindles.jpg
<gebjgd> \b: 非掃描版的
<\b> cleamoon:  一年能看掉几本原版书
<gebjgd> \b: 淫笑
<\b> gebjgd: 非扫描的那些是骗小孩的
<gebjgd> \b: 還真不是
<cleamoon> kindle dx不是看影印的书要很麻烦的捣哧吗？
<\b> gebjgd: 要看就看明、清的刻版
<gebjgd> \b: 2002年從別人那裏淘來的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你有《菜根谭》？
<fivesheep> 不麻烦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有
<alvin_rxg> wow
<\b> gebjgd: 出版质量比现代的好
<alvin_rxg> 是 gutenberg 的么？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: kindle dx很大
<\b> 菜根譚这种书无所谓...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不是.我看看
<fivesheep> http://share.fivesheep.org/mykindles.jpg <-- 这是看pdf的效果 dx 和 kindle 3
<cleamoon> fivesheep: 我看别人blog说要裁边，然后转成jpg看...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 都說了2002年淘來的
<\b> 就算印错了几个字也无关紧要
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 唉. 我对中国的这些书都没什么兴趣
<cleamoon> fivesheep: 有影印版的效果图吗？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 我有sony 電子書
<alvin_rxg> http://www.gutenberg.org/browse/languages/zh
<\b> cleamoon: 你一年如果能看完两本原版书，要比 kindle 划算
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 看掃描版還可以
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y Browse By Language: Chinese - Project Gutenberg
<fivesheep> cleamoon: 没. 我一般不看那种. 不过都能看
<fivesheep> 好书很多都有正儿八经的pdf版本
<cleamoon> \b: 我可以从图书馆借呀...
<\b> cleamoon: 哦，那还要引进?
<fivesheep> cleamoon: 你在哪国啊?
<cleamoon> Gutenberg真没几本我需要的
<cleamoon> 瑞典
<fivesheep> 爽哇
<\b> gutenberg 上错误太多
<fivesheep> 北欧........ 金发妹妹
<\b> 中文的也是，德语的也是，都是错
<cleamoon> fivesheep: 那岂不是要买？
<\b> 还不像 wikipedia 那样能在线纠正
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 下面都是金的
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 太美妙了
<cleamoon> 整个欧洲都是金发吧
<\b> ...
<fivesheep> 我看uk很多都不是
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你好天真
<\b> cleamoon: 土耳其人黑发的
<cleamoon> 我觉得最漂亮的还是阿拉伯的妞
<\b> cleamoon: 罗马人也黑的
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 土耳其人是亞洲的
<gebjgd> \b: 土耳其是亞洲
<fivesheep> 东罗马 西罗马, 还是第一帝国?
<\b> gebjgd: 土耳其是罗马的小亚细亚省
<fivesheep> 东罗马 西罗马, 还是第二帝国?
<gebjgd> ofan: 嘔飯
<\b> gebjgd: 在交界上，不全算亚州
<\b> æ´²
<cleamoon> 等等，这个问题先等等，有谁有kindle dx看pdf的效果图？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 網上找去
<fivesheep> cleamoon: 我那就是pdf的
<fivesheep> kindle 3 太小
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: hi-pda.com
<fivesheep> kindle dx刚好
<cleamoon> fivesheep: 是影印版的吗？
<cleamoon> 我这里没卖的...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 看書就買kindle dx
<fivesheep> 不过得自己手动升级到3.2.1
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 傻.直接上amazon買
<fivesheep> 才有pdf调整对比度功能
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: http://www.hi-pda.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?fid=59
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y E-INK - Geek Talks · 奇客怪谈 - Hi!PDA Hi!PDA - Powered by Discuz!
<cleamoon> 我不怕捣哧一次，但不能每本都捣哧
<fivesheep> cleamoon: 怎么去的瑞典? 指条路子?
<cleamoon> 父母工作
<fivesheep> 真好.....
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 二代
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 羡慕
<fivesheep> 我咋就没这样的父母呢..
<cleamoon> ......完全不是二代
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 滾
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 你還不是靠著父母出國的
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 米國綠卡
<cleamoon> 要是二代我还考虑带书吗？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 二代移民
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 還不是二代
<cleamoon> ......
<alvin_rxg> 所以他是四代。所谓的富不过三代么
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 出國都有爸媽陪著
<cleamoon> 那也算
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 真幸福
<cleamoon> 你没有？
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 做子女应该的
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 顯然沒有
<cleamoon> ...
<alvin_rxg> 他有老婆陪着
<cleamoon> 那我很羡慕
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我老婆後來才過來的好不好
<cleamoon> 对了，kindle dx上免费书多吗？质量如何？
<fivesheep> 网上大把下载的
<cleamoon> amazon网站不写清楚了
<cleamoon> 那也是有老婆好呀
<cleamoon> 好想再要一个女朋友
<\b> ...
<fivesheep> 日
<fivesheep> 再?
<\b> 再
<cleamoon> ...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 果然是2代.
<fivesheep> 温拿
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 爸媽陪著不說. 女友都再要一個的說
<cleamoon> 女友又不在瑞典
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 女友在典瑞?
<alvin_rxg> 可能是 hawaii
<cleamoon> 明显在中国
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哈哈
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 弄個金發妹子得了
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 你说不喜来的公子哥会否也来freenode逛逛?
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 讓 fivesheep 羡慕死
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 不喜來?
<cleamoon> 金发的大都不如阿拉伯的好看
<fivesheep> 呱呱他爹
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 呱呱?
<fivesheep> 阿拉伯的你讨不到
<fivesheep> 除非你加入伊斯兰教
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 阿拉伯.你的口味果然怪异
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 阿拉伯白給都不要
<fivesheep> 长得好看的. 不过都蒙着 你看不到
<cleamoon> 不是那些裹头的
<cleamoon> 有很多很水灵，大眼睛的
<cleamoon> 像是新疆女孩那种样子
 * gebjgd 表示沒見過
<cleamoon> 而且她们也有金发的
<fivesheep> 你哪里看到的
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 夢裏
<fivesheep> 阿拉伯大多保守
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 我倒是看过有个a片 应该是阿拉伯血统, 是很漂亮
<fivesheep> 五官比较精致
<knownbad> 割包皮
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 阿拉伯a片都看過. 羊羊你真淫蕩
<fivesheep> knownbad: 那肯定得割的
<fivesheep> 不过隔了好啊
<fivesheep> 我后悔小时候没去割
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你割了?
<cleamoon> 同学呀
<cleamoon> 还和我很亲近的，在学中文呢
<fivesheep> cleamoon: 搞掂她
<alvin_rxg> 先别说割不割的。应该是想办法把内在的东东延长，对吧，长了，就不用割了
<fivesheep> alvin_rxg: 也要割的
<cleamoon> 我怕被他们家追杀...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 日後再說
<alvin_rxg>  :/
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 沒事的.跑到中國
<cleamoon> 她家大部分人都快被遣送回国了，到时候再说
<fivesheep> cleamoon: 为什么
<cleamoon> 她是难民，不能长期呆着
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 娶了啊
<fivesheep> 美国大把refugee
<cleamoon> 我刚20...
<cleamoon> 养不了呀
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 這好機會.正好趁人之危
<\b> cleamoon: gebjgd 没到 20 就娶了
<cleamoon> ...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 20歲你就開始想著事情.果然是2代
<cleamoon> kindle dx键盘好用吗？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 哥20歲的時候還在帝都上大學呢
<cleamoon> 我还在上高中呢......
<cleamoon> 我早就想事情了
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 20歲上高中?
<fivesheep> 20还高中?
<cleamoon> 学语言来的
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: e-ink 在之前给你的 hi-pda.com 里边有相关的帖子的
<\b> 20 虚岁上高中也正常
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 為了泡妞真下本錢啊
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 佩服佩服
<fivesheep> 哥看书去了
<fivesheep> 你们继续
<cleamoon> hi-pda里很多都是sony的东西的帖子...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 看置顶帖呀，amazon kindle
<cleamoon> 出国不泡妞还能干什么？
<cleamoon> kindle不是kindle dx呀...
<cleamoon> 难道是综合帖...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 制定的是索引贴
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 這麽膚淺.果然是二代
<fivesheep> gebjgd: Real Steel 这电影不错
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 哪有?
<cleamoon> gebjgd: 你出国做什么？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 留學.工作
<ofan_> Yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 帖子里搜索 dx   http://www.hi-pda.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=526444
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y Amazon Kindle论坛资源汇总检索帖 - E-INK - Geek Talks · 奇客怪谈 - Hi!PDA Hi!PDA - Powered by Discuz!
<gebjgd> ofan: 嘔飯
<cleamoon> gebjgd: 出乎预料的假正经呢
<ofan_> 阿三的英语太tm悲剧了我艹
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 事實如此
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 現在天天上班養家糊口
<cleamoon> gebjgd: 你的kindle在哪里买的？
<ofan1> 求工作
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 我沒有kindle
<gebjgd> cleamoon: sony
<cleamoon> gebjgd: 我也想养家糊口呀，但是要先有家呀
<cleamoon> ...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 准備下個月去米國買
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 正好出差
<cleamoon> ...给我带一个？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 把你那sony的送我吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不給.那個是老婆的
<alvin_rxg>  :/
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你直接amazon訂啊
<ofan1> Kindle不好
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 買多了絕對要叫關稅
<gebjgd> ofan1: kindle dx
<gebjgd> ofan1: 大個的那個
<cleamoon> amazon.uk便宜还是美国便宜？
<ofan1> 屏幕不好
<cleamoon> ofan1: 怎么不好？
<alvin_rxg> dx 挺早时候的东西
<kk>  06:09
<ofan_> kindle没背光
<ofan_> 屏幕刷新慢
<gebjgd> ofan_: 背光費眼睛
<cleamoon> ...那些东西我还真不需要
<cleamoon> 便宜就好了
<gebjgd> ofan_: 你是看書還是翻頁?
<ofan1> 啥
<alvin_rxg> 饭饭… 别整你那平板了
<ofan1> 看书不翻页？
<gebjgd> 這破網絡.還賣vpn呢
<ofan1> 擦
<gebjgd> ofan1: 你翻頁多還是看書多?
<gebjgd> ofan1: 純翻頁還是看書?
<gebjgd> ofan1: 不買kindle dx 你說買什麽?
<gebjgd> ofan1: 你有更好的推薦?
<ofan1> 买平板
<gebjgd> ofan1: 屏幕垃圾
<gebjgd> ofan1: 費眼睛
<ofan1> 今年出四核全高清屏幕
<ofan_> 你用用就知道了
<gebjgd> ofan_: 液晶屏看多了眼睛疼
<gebjgd> ofan_: 就是不想看液晶屏
<ofan_> 我看平板舒服
<knownbad> 我只有个蜗牛nook
<cleamoon> gebjgd: 你的sony体验一般吧？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: nook 没大的吧
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 還行.覺得太小
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 所以給老婆買的
<ofan_> kindle灯光暗的时候才废眼
<gebjgd> ofan_: 看書向來用台燈
<ofan_> 我喜欢关了灯看看
<alvin_rxg> http://wiki.mobileread.com/wiki/E-book_Reader_Matrix#Large_Devices
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y MobileRead Wiki - E-book Reader Matrix
<gebjgd> ofan_: 關燈看最費眼睛
<ofan_> 有背光
<alvin_rxg> 大的有 sony psr 950, hanlin a9, kindle dx
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不錯
<ofan_> 黑底白字
<ofan_> 看起来很爽
<ofan_> 记笔记也好用
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 什么大不大？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 有钱的话，推荐 sony psr 950
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那個多少錢?
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: nook 的屏幕。有 9" 的么
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 参考价 299$
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 便宜啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: kindle dx $349
<knownbad> 新的有。
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg: 有什么优势？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不過才7.1寸
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 太小了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 想買個9寸
<knownbad> 咦没有，最大到 7“。
<knownbad> 给老妈子的是 10.1".
<cleamoon> dx怎么还这么贵...
<ofan_> 10寸才叫电子书
<alvin_rxg> sony 优势自然是做工，还有屏幕好
<fivesheep> alvin_rxg: 我 250 买的
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 但 nook 很薄。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: sony的是7寸
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: nook 没大的
<gebjgd> knownbad: sony也薄
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg: dx做工很差吗？
<knownbad> 7" 够大了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 小
<gebjgd> knownbad: 要買就買9寸的
<alvin_rxg> 唉呀呀，又不是我买，我关心这干嘛
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我有包包
<ofan1> 买平板 不后悔
<gebjgd> 對平板無愛
<knownbad> 我还开货车呢。
<ofan1> 你没用过
<alvin_rxg>  :/
<knownbad> 抗的 42” 的？
<gebjgd> 這破網絡還聊irc呢
<gebjgd> 平板的好處是多
<knownbad> 除了打字。
<gebjgd> irc一分鐘斷8回
<ofan_> 换了路由就这样
<cleamoon> 平板有什么好处呀...想要那玩意买一个大屏幕手机不就好了
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 有人喜歡唄
<ofan_> 尼玛新路由还是两个天线的
<cleamoon> ...
<ofan_> 你不懂
<ofan_> 亲自体验下就知道了
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 现在的 kindle dx 也不错了。 pearl 屏幕
<cleamoon> dx加上税得小2000呢...
<cleamoon> 待机就4天呀...以为能看几个月呢
<gebjgd> cleamoon: with 3G: "4 days", without: "up to two weeks"
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你不是英語挺好的麽
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 看點小學英語都這麽不認真
<cleamoon> 没仔细看，瞬间就略过去了
<cleamoon> 等等，amazon网站上可没说two weeks...
<cleamoon> 哦，在后面...
<cleamoon> 为什么dx比fire还贵...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 普通液晶屏向來就便宜
<cleamoon> gebjgd: amazon uk上都没有卖dx的耶...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 只能從米國買
<cleamoon> .....nani？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 直接訂.看你運氣了.運氣好興許不需要交關稅
<cleamoon> 直接订美国那里加上税多少钱？
<knownbad> 就背进海关就好了。
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 都說了.看運氣
<knownbad> 盒子就不要了吧。
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 有些人買了就沒交關稅
<cleamoon> 美国不交税吗？
<knownbad> amazon 漏税
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 去羡慕 fivesheep 吧,誰讓你爸媽沒去米國呢
<gebjgd> cleamoon: fivesheep 你們2個互相羡慕
<cleamoon> 让他寄一个过来
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 一樣.郵寄還是可能要關稅
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你怎麽沒反應過來啊
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 他寄給你.和amazon寄給你不是一樣麽
<cleamoon> 拆成一块一块地寄
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 那行
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你太有才了
<knownbad> 邮寄肯定打税的。
<knownbad> 要说是几卫生巾？
<cleamoon> $15+$6的关税...太贵了
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 管你爸媽要
<cleamoon> 没钱
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 沒錢住北歐
<cleamoon> 我住北欧还得钱呢
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 对哦，大雪封山了没？ alpen 下了3米厚的雪
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 奧地利4mi
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 奧地利4米大雪
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<cleamoon> 我们这里的树都快发芽了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: cleamoon 我的sony還是看中文有問題
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 日的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: hi-pda 看看有没有相关帖子。他们都没问题的
<cleamoon> 我还是等amazon再出两款机子，然后价格掉到$100再说
<knownbad> nook 也是，可以修当得 roo。  我的是最后版本我还无法 root。
<knownbad> 有个 java font setting。
<knownbad> 你搜下 nook chinese display 看看。
<ofan> 再刷个系统
<knownbad> nook 除了慢了点还不错。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 也是e-ink?
<knownbad> 我的是。
<knownbad> 新的 simple touch 也是。
<knownbad> 我也想试试但找不到理由。
<knownbad> http://goo.gl/86jwY
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y BARNES & NOBLE | NOOK Simple Touch™
<knownbad> 这个就是 touch screen 了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: sony prs350本來就是touch screen
<knownbad> 哦，我不知道
<roylez_> snugglecat: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac6111/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 【
#ubuntu-cn 2012-01-10
<jiero> cheers
<roylez_> jiero: 第 63 次提交：用户过多
<larry00> qq好像要更新mac上的了, 不知道linux上的会不会更新
<AlexeyesWorld> 今天早上登录12306.cn订票就从来没有登录过！啥破服务器
<DBLobster> AlexeyesWorld: 小霸王
<imtxc> 大家好
<kk> imtxc, 好 ㍠ 08:57 新年快乐，除夕还有 12.63天
<imtxc> 安装了 archlinux  用DHCP获取不到IP
<imtxc> 616.630067 e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0 reset adapter
<imtxc> 是什么意思呢？
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 求助：ubuntu 11 firefox无法显示java applet http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360341 我的ubuntu 版本：11.10 jdk版本 openjdk7 从firefox打开一个含java applet的页面，那个applet总是一个灰色的大方块，但浏览器显示applet started IcedteaJava也装了 有碰到类似问题的大哥帮忙看看吧，谢谢！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiayiping0 —  …
<imtxc> 大家帮忙看看好不
<imtxc> 求助求助
<eexp> imtxc: arch的，应该去看wiki
<eexp> 自己随便配置的系统，没定数的
<imtxc> eexp: 还没配置呢 刚装好
<largetalk> 有人装过xen吗
<eexp> 自己选择余地太多，别人不好判断的嘛
<s_cd> imtxc: 看wiki的配置就可以了
<ofan_> 终于不掉线了
<imtxc> s_cd: 就按那个配置装的嘛
<largetalk> 请问到哪里去下载支持xen的内核
<imtxc> s_cd: 配置的是用DHCP  我在虚拟机里面就那样配的
<imtxc> 好像是网卡老是自己自动重启
<eexp> 确认 dhcp-client 安装了。就够了。 imtxc
<eexp> 剩下的 ，ifconfig 都可以搞定哦
<imtxc> dhcp 应该装了的，安装的时候所有的软件包都选择了的阿
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> roylez_:
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 怎么不上班？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 在家刷票
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 刷呢
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 哦
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 还找你吃午饭呢，现在还刷不出，没戏了吧
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我的已经刷到了，朋友的没刷到
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 9点半我就出门
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 午饭一块吃
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 手气不错
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 无座，nnnd
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我抢了2B-13
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 可以来开会，有白板...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 朋友很牛，昨天抢了三张z27
<MeaCulpa> 都是牛人，实名了还抢
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我今天挂着自动提交的脚本都只抢了张无座
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 实名了还自动刷...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 你上海娃懂个屁
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: nnnd
<MeaCulpa> 要我是铁路局，订票网站就用Java Applet或者Flash, 让你们刷！
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 要回家啊
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 你狠
<MeaCulpa> openGL写个本地客户端，3D营业厅，让你们刷！
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 这个我已经提交超400次了，都没成功
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 你什么写的？要不要我在德州帮你提交...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 不是我写的 greasemonkey 脚本
<MeaCulpa> 油猴子...
<jiero> roylez_ 你花这么多精力，真不如明年买个飞机票
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 他家飞机不方便
<jiero> 哦。
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 话说齐白石也是你们那里的吧，修个机场不为过
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 那么多有名的娃娃
 * jiero 期待主席买入私人飞机。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 没听说。就听说猪哥靓
<roylez_> /kick jiero
<jiero> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 齐白石是上世纪拍作品卖总价格最高的2人了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 另一人是毕加索
<MeaCulpa> 多产而牛X, 上世纪全世界只有这两个
<MeaCulpa> 齐白石3幅画，就可以修机场了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • [求助]试用阶段如何登录 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360343 我是用光盘启动以后点了试用 然后注销 接着登录界面上只有一个“其他...”，要求我输入用户名、密码 但是不管输入什么都无效啊，而且这个时候重启和关机选项点了也无效了 有谁知道解决办法么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 rookieai — 2012-01-10 9:1 …
<eexp> 。
<kingbo> 早
<sunningv> 早
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 急求一个简单的问题啊！关于X-windows http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360346 我装的是ubuntu 10.1的系统，可以正常使用。请问这时候我的系统里面是不是已经有X-Windows 这个东西啦，这个东西是不是拿来显示用的啊。 因为我装一个计算软件Wien2k的画图工具的Xcrysden的时候，他说这个软件需要X-windows  …
<jiero> eexp: zao
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 假期出国旅行不？
<ubuntu-tommy> ubuntu破解时出现mon0 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel 1
<ubuntu-tommy> 这是咋 回事？
<ubuntu-tommy> ubuntu11.10
<jiero> 我。。。
<jiero> 看到了美少女梦工厂的粉丝版本。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 卖了2个耳机。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 不算赚钱啊。。。
<ubuntu-tommy> ?
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 木钱
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你今天卖了两个？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 啥？你要买么。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 昨天，今天未知。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我不用耳机
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你开车？
<ibodi> jiero: noice cancellation ? how much $
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 去长滩玩，沙滩很灵
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 开
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 就是啦，开车的不需要。
<jiero> ibodi:  卖 $15
<ubuntu-tommy> $10
<ibodi> jiero: 看个图？ 要2个呢
<jiero> ubuntu-tommy: 邮费 $10
<ubuntu-tommy> jiero,说的就是费
<jiero> ibodi: 别从我这里买，邮费太贵。
<ibodi> jiero: 我上门拿吧。好像我就在你附近。
<jiero> ibodi: 。。。是吗。。。我给你便宜。
<jiero> ibodi: 你是 SIDU 吧。。。
<ibodi> jiero: 恩
<jiero> ibodi: 改名干嘛？
<ibodi> jiero: 上周叫你去玩，怎么没有反映？好玩极了。
<jiero> ibodi: 什么。。。我根本没看到吧。可能上班中。
<jiero> ibodi: 或者掉线信息后没在意
<jiero> ibodi: 玩什么？
<jiero> 现在去你那里？
<ibodi> jiero: 什么牌子呢？质量还可以吗？降噪还行不？
<jiero> UE200，降噪我没啥评论——因为很少用，有5种尺寸的塞，质量我也没法说不好——反正2年质保。
 * kingbo 有没有一个tips能象windows下ＱＱ音乐播放器的歌词一样的效果？
<jiero> ibodi: 罗技的 Ultimate Ears
<jiero> kingbo: ？什么意思。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 开车的需要蓝牙
<ibodi> jiero: 上上周了，去 kangaroo valey 看佛舍利。估计半个月后还去。
<kingbo> jiero: 呵呵，知道东方背单词有这样的功能，但想另用
<jiero> 。。。去那里干嘛。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 恩。手机自带的吧——几乎都有。
<jiero> ibodi: 。。。不如去跳水玩。
<jiero> ibodi: 去bush walking
<ibodi> jiero: 回来经过白沙滩，跳水啊。sugar beach
<kingbo> jiero: 就想这个irc一样的实时对话单条、透明、置顶显示在桌面下边５秒
<ibodi> jiero: 耳塞的？有耳罩戴的那种？
<jiero> ibodi: 其实是耳塞
<jiero> ibodi: 我已经分不清了。。。
<ibodi> jiero: http://reviews.cnet.com/headphones/bose-quietcomfort-15/4505-7877_7-33766864.html?tag=contentBody;img33766864
<kk> ibodi,啥网址y Bose QuietComfort 15 Review - Watch CNET's Video Review
<jiero> ibodi: 哦。我可没那些要求。
<ibodi> jiero: 如果是头戴式的，我订2个哈。
<jiero> ibodi: 我只要能听到就好了～便宜就好了。
<jiero> ibodi: 没有。太大了邮费贵不赚钱了 ～
<jiero> 哈哈
<ibodi> jiero: 是。那个太贵了。
<jiero> ibodi: 进不到）
<jiero> ibodi: 我是手机用这个，电脑用这个——因为旁边噪音不小。
<jiero> ibodi: 在家？
<ibodi> 上班呢。
<ibodi> 在单位
<jiero> 哦。
<jiero> 我开溜——准备去整理了。另外，这个我是买了然后转卖的——不过来源似乎卖光了。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 终于不崩溃了，unity，4.28，解决一堆高危问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360347 unity官方ppa，更新～ https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa 修了一堆bug，不会动不动就没了标题栏 比系统自带的4.24强太多了阿 统计信息: 发表于 由 c300fan — 2012-01-10 9:49
<jiero> 发现 GNOME-Shell 的窗口边缘有2条轨迹+——+ 其实很奇特，感觉不错。
<jiero> 就好像是衣服架子一样——以前想过一种网页设计也是如此。
<jiero> 现在想想为啥没有tile窗口管理器是按照水平线划分的呢。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 过来陪我玩玩
<imtxc> 一直提示这个、、、、、、
<imtxc> e1000e 0000:00:19.0: eth0: rest adapter
<imtxc> 这是怎么回事呢？
<imtxc> 不管是固定IP 还是 DHCP 都这样
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 玩过multipath么，linux的，来帮我看看规则怎么写
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 什么设备？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我要multipath 不manage我的sas本地盘，丫他的偏要manage
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我的规则dry run 的时候exclude 了sas, 但是重启以后又manage了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不知道
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你洁癖呢
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 又不是你自己的机器
<eexp> roylez: 有人飞你没
<ibodi> 手工从 vbox 网站下载 deb 包，以后更新都是要手工的了 ？
<jiero> ibodi: 有 源
<jiero> ibodi:  vbox 官方提供的。
 * jiero 开溜
<ibodi> jiero: 源里面那个好像没装成. 后来直接从 vbox 官方下载安装
<ibodi> 另外2个 drivers 每次系统更新，都要手工重装一下。
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 让人望而却步的雄心 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360350 http://bbs.ylmf.net/forum.php?mod=viewt ... a=page%3D3 你的拥有是我们不变的坚持，ylmf如果放弃自家os，我将放弃ylmf所有 当初看到新闻就说ylmf搞出了自己的系统，大概就是os3.0吧，慢慢我开始深入了解ylmf公司，盗版系统切实为我们国人做了很大贡献 …
<eexp> ibodi: 源外的，没进入kms。就只能这样。
<eexp> 嫁人就嫁程序猿，钱多话少死得早
<ibodi> eexp:  我的电脑 ubuntu 11.10 怎么也装不上。10.04 装好了，在他的 vbox 里面倒是装进 11.10 了
 * L-----D ride palomino|working 
<ibodi> eexp: 经典IT码农！
 * palomino|working ｓｌａｐs L-----D around a bit with a large trout
 * L-----D deep ride palomino|working  again
<palomino|working> ride yourself , L-----D
<eexp> ibodi: 多半是显卡。什么显卡
<ibodi> eexp: 就那个被批的 broadcom
<eexp> 有些显卡，被无辜的放进了屏蔽列表里面。
<eexp> 。
<ibodi> eexp: 白菜买鸡，哪里理解那么多哟。
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez> eexp: 专门花钱发短信消遣我啊
<palomino|working> 累阿 , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 磨了100斤豆子？
<eexp> roylez: 飞你一个。
<eexp> fetion
<roylez> eexp: 需要编译 libfetion？
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<roylez> zhan: 鲇鱼搞到票没？
<L-----D> hi, 谁会unity2d+QT的编程， 给我指一点正确的学习资料
<jiero> 归来。
<jiero> qq是不是调用 IE？
<jiero> 会导致系统如此慢。
<jiero> windows xp不使用 IE，不使用 LibreOffice还是很快的。
<byzantium> evolution收发邮件 很慢呀
<GNUdog> byzantium: 那个东西，卡的一B
<byzantium> GNUdog, 那有什么好的邮件客户端吗
<GNUdog> byzantium: thunderbird
 * GNUdog 闪人
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我跟sarah说了 另外把你的公司电话forward给你手机了
<GNUdog> adam8157: 好的，谢了哈
<adam8157> np
<GNUdog> adam8157: ethic training 最后怎么办？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 不知道...我N久就弄了
<GNUdog> adam8157: whatever，吃饭去了哈
<adam8157> bye
<zhan> roylez: 还没放呢
<zhan> roylez: 这边要么 12 点，要么 3 点。
<zhan> roylez: 自动提交，交一会就 access denied 咯
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • google earth 6.1很不错！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360351 坚持用10.04，以前一直感觉过google earth不好用，装了又卸了。 今天突然要用，又去官网看了以下，发现有打包好的deb和rpm安装包了，32位和64位都有！ 下载-安装-使用，一切都很顺利。 对google的崇敬之情再次被点燃 统计信息: 发表于 由 joe lee — 2 …
<zlszk> This is a generated file.  Please modify 'configure.in' 什么意思啊？
<gfrog> RT @ksky: Netfirms4.95$域名优惠码：PROMO495，带免费Domain Privacy。可注册com/net/org。 http://www.netfirms.com/join/index.bml?AffID=677836 cc adam8157
<kk> gfrog,啥网址y Web Hosting, Domain Name Registration! - Affordable Web Hosting and Domain Name Search
<zlszk> glibconfig.h: 没有那个文件或目录
<zlszk> 怎么办?
<adam8157> gfrog: 啧啧
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam8157: 上吧，少年
<adam8157> gfrog: 我有域名了...
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<adam8157> gfrog: 你不也有么...
<gfrog> adam8157: 域名不嫌多，lol
<adam8157> gfrog: yoooo 16号就发工资哦
<gfrog> adam8157: wow
<gfrog> adam8157: 哪里说的？ 我还想怎么才能把公司放到家里的卡上呢，看来可以直接取出来带走了，哈哈
<adam8157> gfrog: china-list@
<adam8157> gfrog: 带啥现金哦
<mayli_> j
<adam8157> gfrog: 给我妈转账个红包, 身上带千把块钱, 一张借记卡一张信用卡就好
<gfrog> adam8157: 当然是卡，我是说取出来放在可以随意取现的卡上
<huntxu> adam8157: 有钱淫
<eexp> 蛋蛋今年存了多少钱啊。计算下
<eexp> 12x2+2+2
<adam8157> eexp: 啥啊...
<adam8157> 负资产呢
<huntxu> 谁信
<huntxu> 身上都千把块钱...
<huntxu> 我身上从来不超过200...
<huntxu> TAT
<adam8157> 过年回家必须带啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 来俺们公司把
<huntxu> adam8157: 你賣我的獎給我抽水我就去
<huntxu> adam8157: 40
<huntxu> adam8157: 40%，hiahia
<eexp> 天天吃免费的鲨鱼。又不花钱。肯定存了2x万。 nnnnnnnd  adam8157
<huntxu> 阿姨又來脆脆鯊
<eexp> 奢侈啊。我都不知道那鲨鱼，啥样子
<huntxu> 聽說你兒子只喝營養快線不喝水的...
<eexp> 啥年代了。还这样说
<adam8157> huntxu: 啧啧
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • QT4 怎么是html 语言啊？应该是C++的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360352 在新立德里面安装了一个 QT4 ，发现自动生成的源文件是HTML的，不是C++的，怎么回事呢？ 有个untitled.ui的文件，按道理是 *.cpp , *.h文件的 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaobai001 — 2012-01-10 11:23
<imtxc> 这个网卡到底是怎么回事呢？？？？
<adam8157> eexp: 负资产, 求神解救
<imtxc> 是不是没有驱动啥的。。。。
<imtxc> 获取不到IP
<eexp> adam8157: 呸。你个骗子。谁信。
<eexp> 这是 huntxu 说的。
<adam8157> eexp: 求神解救
<eexp> 。
<eexp> 把20万，分一半过来。我替你解脱吧
<adam8157> eexp: 负资产分你一半, 都分给你吧
<eexp> 啥负哦。我只能从你上irc开始的时候，帮你。年初吧。其他的，不算。
<Cherrot> 我的摄像头需要另装驱动，可是lsusb发现我的设备没有名字，还有什么办法能检测摄像头芯片型号？
<adam8157> eexp: 可以 也是负的...
 * adam8157 求神解救
<eexp> 那明年再帮你算了。
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> 鸡贼神
<jiero> adam8157: 在神面前装可怜啊。
<eexp> Cherrot: lsusb显示的id，就是最重要的依据。
<adam8157> jiero: 罗姐好
<eexp> jiero: 94 我都怕蛋蛋了
<imtxc> 手动配置IP也不行
<jiero> eexp: 吃软不吃硬 "D
<eexp> imtxc: 这都玩不动，别用arch了
<eexp> 蛋蛋其实是硬的
<Cherrot> eexp: Thanks 我嗖嗖看
<jiero> eexp: 所以蛋蛋会变软来对付你
<imtxc> eexp: ………………哦阿
<eexp> 。。
 * adam8157 我要开杀戒了
<eexp> Cherrot: 驱动，都是根据那id来的。并不根据芯片组型号。
<Destine> adam8157, 你要开杀戒了？
<eexp> jiero: 你看，好硬的蛋蛋呢
<Cherrot> eexp: 原来是这样子，我还以为那只是个地址呢
<eexp> Destine: ... 哈皮呢
<jiero> Destine: 打破蛋蛋吧
<Destine> eexp, 不知道，估计他还没起床。
<adam8157> Destine: 嗯 要开踢
<eexp> Destine: 哦。头天，有人招摇，说你踢了哈皮。
<adam8157> Destine: 对哦 讲讲八卦吧
<jiero> Destine: 对哦，看不懂。
<eexp> adam8157: ... papa
<eexp> 怕怕
<Destine> 无语。
<eexp> 哈皮这么年轻。咋老不起床
<eexp> 好久没见出来了
<adam8157> Destine: 讲讲 ^_^
<Destine> adam8157, 有啥好讲的。。。
<adam8157> Destine: "分手了" 和 "没" 是咋回事儿
<Destine> adam8157, 没咋回事儿。
<adam8157> :)
<adam8157> 吃饭去了
<eexp> adam8157: 又乱说
<zhan> eexp: 神，保佑我吧
<byzantium> 在把密码发送到邮件服务器时发生了错误。 邮件服务器 pop.qq.com 回应： µÇ¼ʧ°Ü£¬ÇëÌîдÍêÕûµÄÓÊÏäµØÖ·£¬ÀýÈç "example@gzmailteam.com", login failed
<byzantium> 我在用thunderbird设置QQ邮箱的时候  收发邮件 给出提示
<byzantium> 但是 密码正确阿
<imtxc> eexp: 没网  想用也用不了。。。
 * Cherrot 晕了 碰到个没linux驱动的摄像头……
<jiero> Cherrot: 卖了。
<jiero> Cherrot: 不值钱啊，都没Linux驱动
<Cherrot> jiero: 给家里的Windows用吧 我用我的小手机好了……
<jiero> Cherrot: 去磨练下中文水平，我是不会使用可爱文字的。
<Cherrot> jiero: 中文水平？
<jiero> Cherrot: hedgewars是因为我中文不达标所以更不想要干了。
<imtxc> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Lenovo_ThinkPad_T400#Ethernet_Card
<kk> imtxc ⇪ t: Lenovo ThinkPad T400 - ArchWiki
<Cherrot> jiero: 哈哈 我媳妇儿酷爱游戏，翻译找她肯定没错~
<imtxc> wiki 说没有问题…… 结果我遇到问题。。
<jiero> Cherrot: 那么你去找——我不识得～
<Cherrot> jiero: hg clone 为啥这么慢？ google code的svn都很快的
<Cherrot> jiero: cherrot@cherrot-TA880G-HD:/usr/local/src/hedgewars$ hg clone https://code.google.com/p/hedgewars/
<kk> Cherrot ⇪ t: hedgewars - A turn-based ballistics strategy game - Google Project Hosting
<Cherrot> 目标目录: hedgewars
<jiero> Cherrot: 是吗。我不知道啊。
<Cherrot> 正在请求全部修改
<Cherrot> 正在增加修改集
<Cherrot> 正在增加清单
<Cherrot> 正在增加文件改变
<Cherrot> jiero: 然后就停在这了~ 拉拉拉
<jiero> Cherrot: 对啊，没有进度的。实际很快
<jiero> Cherrot: 。。。
<jiero> Cherrot: 比svn快多了
<jiero> Cherrot: 只比git慢一点点（或快一点点）
<Cherrot> jiero: 没有实际项目文件。。半天了还是只有一个 .hg 目录
<jiero> ...
<jiero> Cherrot: 已经迁移了吧。记得。
<jiero> Cherrot: 官方站12月最后一天说的
<Cherrot> jiero: !!!汗…… 我再瞅瞅去
<Cherrot> jiero: 额……...we just destroyed the Googlecode repository!
<kk> 新 软件/网站开发 • ssh失败，达人帮忙 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360354 simon@simon-desktop:~$ ssh -vv t1000.unix-center.net OpenSSH_5.3p1 Debian-3ubuntu7, OpenSSL 0.9.8k 25 Mar 2009 debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config debug1: Applying options for * debug2: ssh_connect: needpriv 0 debug1: Connecting to t1000.unix-center.net [117.79.93.211] port 22. debug1: Connection establis …
<jiero> Cherrot: 感觉，这个只要下载 ts 和 txt就够了，除非你要换字体，要hack这个游戏。。。
<jiero> nokia n9 降到 400欧元了。
<Cherrot> jiero: 我是想下最新的源码自己编译玩玩来着  作罢~
<jiero> Cherrot: 用源码包就好了
<cece> hi all
<Cherrot> jiero: 源码包也在下，直接在google code 下语言文件吧~
<kk> cece, 好 ㍤ 12:06 新年快乐，除夕还有 12.50天
<jiero> Cherrot: 这个要翻译的的不算很多，搞完了，再去Unknown Horizon啊
<jiero> wz2100就让其自生自灭吧。。。
<imtxc> 额 这下麻烦了， 从其他电脑上下载了e1000e的驱动   没法弄到这个电脑里面安装阿。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: 哈哈…… warzone是偏执狂的游戏……
<imtxc> 怎么弄阿。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: 那天跟朋友玩，从上午玩到晚上，就为了看看武器研发到终点会是什么样子 Orz...
<imtxc> 谢谢大家了……
<Cherrot> jiero: 再请教一下 .lua文件最好用什么工具翻译呢？我看有的字串翻译了，有的直接对应的空串
<jiero> Cherrot: lua不动吧。
<Cherrot> jiero: 好 那就不动了
<jiero> Cherrot: 要是动就文本编辑器。任意
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/64112046jw1dox3r64842j.jpg
<jiero> Cherrot: 其实wz2100就是让你选择一个路线走的——但这个样，太麻烦了。
<jiero> Cherrot: 又不能预先设定要走的路线，随时变更。
<Cherrot> jiero: 是啊  太复杂了，还不如改善一下3D效果
<roylez> jiero: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7278ec0fgw1dowq66hh65j.jpg
<Cherrot> roylez: 这……亮了……
<zhan> roylez: 那个系统太垃圾了。。。
<zhan> 00-24 点没票，06-12 就有了
<Cherrot> zhan: 怀疑数据也没缓存过 每次查都超慢
<roylez> zhan: 搞定了？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • thunderbird在不开启的情况下，状态栏上就不能收邮件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360356 今天反复测试了，不运行thunderbird就不能自动收邮件，那在状态栏上的邮件提醒图标有啥用，还得一直开着TB才行，有啥解决办法没 统计信息: 发表于 由 yeahbird — 2012-01-10 12:05
<jiero> roylez: 说明这个女人/男人太滥了
<zhan> roylez: 到武汉的弄到了
<jiero> zhan: 你们一道走？
<roylez> zhan: 我武汉转车的都搞定了
<zhan> jiero: 毛
<zhan> roylez: 。。。。
<jiero> zhan: 本以为你去刺激主席，结果被戳伤了。
<zhan> jiero: bs ä½ 
 * jiero 抱抱 zhan
<roylez> jiero: bsä½ 
<roylez> zhan: https://plus.google.com/107033731246200681024/posts/7VmpGHzmY3R
<kk> roylez ⇪ t: Tim O'Reilly - Google+ - Truly eye-opening: According to a recent book, The Hedge…
 * jiero 拥抱 roylez
<eexp> jiero: 你袋鼠国呆久了，变人妖了
<jiero> eexp 什么啊。就是变得习惯拥抱了，不管男女。
<roylez> eexp: +1
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/09/opinion/china-as-a-destination-for-job-seekers.html?_r=2
<kk> roylez,啥网址y China as a Destination for Job Seekers - NYTimes.com
<zhan> eexp: +2
<jiero> eexp: +3，阿姨说的是。
<eexp> 抱女的还正常。不管男女，说明你。。。
<zhan> jiero: 快去抱阿姨
<eexp> 说明袋鼠国，光照太强烈了。
<eexp> zhan: 你也变人妖了？
<zhan> eexp: 。。。
<eexp> roylez: 还要我飞你几个不
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 请问KVM中，用参数-cdrom my_iso.iso来启动系统，有没有办法在虚拟系统的运行时，重新指定其它的iso文件，比如把my_iso.iso换成my_other_iso.iso?
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 想要实现的是相当于换光盘的功能吧。
 * Cherrot 还是端口映射好了……一开DMZ，老妈的电脑就断线了……
<eexp> Patrick_DJ: 看下mtab。系统的，估计不能换。
<eexp> 可以挂2个cdrom吧
<roylez> Cherrot: 干啥坏事呢
<Patrick_DJ> eexp: 谢谢。:)
<zhan> eexp: 阿姨保佑我弄到票啊。。。
<eexp> zhan: 你在哪里啊
<eexp> 票钱多的花，省下来，我去接你。
<zhan> eexp: 我在抢票
<adam8157> roylez: 你经常看NYT?
<eexp> 可 roylez都刷这么久了。电话打爆了。还没消息嘛
<roylez> eexp: 我的一早搞定了啊
<roylez> eexp: 别污蔑人
<eexp> 搞定了？没见说嘛
<zhan> 。。。
<roylez> eexp: 华丽丽的z27
<adam8157> roylez: New York Times的RSS是?
<eexp> 说了，不如组成回乡团，自己租车回去。
<roylez> adam8157: 不知道
<roylez> adam8157: 我只是看ycombinator
<adam8157> roylez: o
<adam8157> roylez: 手动刷hackernews?
<roylez> adam8157: 肉刷
<eexp> 难怪没 MeaCulpa 胖。
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 大家用的vpn一般是个什么价位的啊？我主要是想用来上facebook，偶尔会去youtube的网站。
<Cherrot> Patrick_DJ: 穷人，用GAE的飘过
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/nVLbT.jpg
<Patrick_DJ> Cherrot: GAE可能是我用不来，总是翻不出去啊...
<Cherrot> Patrick_DJ: 同情……找罗姐抱一下求安慰吧
<Patrick_DJ> Cherrot: 我再去试试~~  0_0
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 三年的薯条，卖记vs KFC  http://imgur.com/a/LKx2z
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 3 Year Old McDonalds Fries - Imgur
<Patrick_DJ> Cherrot: 宁可.
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 似乎kfc的更健康点
<Cherrot> Patrick_DJ: ...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 安装的时候选择清除并使用整个磁盘会怎样？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360359 笔记本上有win7，想换成ubuntu win7就不要了 新本子，硬盘上数据不多，想顺便清了 不知道安装选这个有事吗 分区呢？谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 newbie42 — 2012-01-10 12:45
<roylez> zhan: http://imgur.com/CJkJQ
<kk> roylez,啥网址y So close... - Imgur
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/V5FJi.png
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/rH6OZl.jpg
<cece> hhh\
<imtxc1> test
<kk> imtxc1, .. .. ㍤ 12:59 新年快乐，除夕还有 12.46天
<jiero> roy
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 麦当劳那个比地瓜干还牛
<jiero> roylez: 好玩，真相是地瓜干吗。
<jyfl987> jiero: 那加拿大的p孩今天没来？
<jiero> jyfl987: 谁？
<Kandu> Patrick_DJ: -monitor stdio
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • QT make 问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360360 albert@ubuntu:~$ qmake unnamed.pro uic: File generated with too old version of Qt Designer (3.3) albert@ubuntu:~$ make /usr/bin/uic-qt4 form1.ui -o .ui/ui_form1.h uic: File generated with too old version of Qt Designer (3.3) File 'form1.ui' is not valid make: *** [.ui/ui_form1.h] 错误 1 已经生成了Makefile问题，但是 make  …
<jyfl987> jiero: p开头那个小孩
<jiero> jyfl987: 没印象有人提及加拿大，所以我不知道。
<imtxc1> 啊啊啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这个人真是背 http://i.imgur.com/Hnfay.jpg
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/Vu4Nr.jpg
<adam8157> happyaron: ping
<MeaCulpa> .
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ＊i
<CyrusYzGTt> http://sebug.net/vuldb/ssvid-30012
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: 30012:Google Chrome HTTPS地址栏欺骗漏洞 - Sebug
 * adam8157 google chrome 标签页的字体大小怎么调整...
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: long time no see
<roylez> GNUdog: http://i.imgur.com/CDiOU.jpg
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 哦
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://blog.acrossecurity.com/2012/01/google-chrome-https-address-bar.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: ACROS Security Blog: Google Chrome HTTPS Address Bar Spoofing
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: www.youporn.com
<LOL_> ?
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 等等我启动 sandbox再看
<roylez> zhan: http://i.imgur.com/hAVco.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 太经典了 http://imgur.com/wLxC9
<kk> roylez,啥网址y I'm not an alcoholic - Imgur
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • 如何通过一个下载链接获得下载文件的名字 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360363 当然了，是像 http://zhangmenshiting2.baidu.com/data2 ... 4303999d85 这样的链接 当然最好用qt/c++ 其他方法也可以 统计信息: 发表于 由 fengya90 — 2012-01-10 13:17
<snugglecat> 太奶奶的， 那婆要把猫关在笼里
<snugglecat> 奶奶的， 那楼下的婆婆要把猫关在笼里
<snugglecat> knownbad, 怎么办啊
<snugglecat> knownbad, 那猫仔是我家母猫生的猫仔， 送给楼下阿婆
<lmabc> 有人能推荐一个ubuntu里能跟iphone兼容的VPN?
<knownbad> 拿回来？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 一有时间猫仔就跑上我家。 猫仔亲近我而不亲近她。 她想把猫关在笼子
<snugglecat> knownbad, 本来送给她了，就不好意思说什么了。 但是要关笼子我接受不了
<knownbad> 下次送远一点，眼不见为净。
<snugglecat> 没下次了
<knownbad> 下次炖砂锅？
<adam8157> snugglecat: 我也想养猫 但是每天上班怎么办
<snugglecat> 猫都节育了， 哪来下次。 本来没想到是她养的， 她说是给另外一个人养的。 不知道为什么她自己留下来了
<adam8157> knownbad: 喂喂喂
<knownbad> 有自动喂食器。
<snugglecat> adam8157, 猫认家的， 保持有好鱼， 好沙， 它就会回来。 只是我太紧张了， 每次出去我都得找它
<knownbad> 猫可以，狗就一定得带回出去。
<adam8157> snugglecat: 你每天把猫锁在家里?
<snugglecat> 那猫仔认我家不认阿婆家
<adam8157> snugglecat: 我是说我要是养猫咋办 把猫锁在家里?
<snugglecat> 本来不用锁的， 但是我这环境出去就回不来了。 因为我的楼梯口有个大门， 猫可以从2楼跳下去， 上不去。
<snugglecat> 跳不上， 而且我本人有点神经质， 猫走了， 明知它会回来， 也忍不住去找它
<snugglecat> adam8157, 先关一段时间， 让它认你家。 然后看你住的地方是否可出可进
<snugglecat> 我这的地方就是可出难进， 所以猫一出去我就紧张
<adam8157> snugglecat: oh 如果不能自由出入就长期锁着?
<snugglecat> 我的猫是平时在家， 星期六星期天让它出去。
<snugglecat> 不过只能过了12点之后放， 这时候楼下大门一般没人开
<snugglecat> 凌晨再不回来我只得去找了。
<snugglecat> 半夜12点之后留一门缝让它自己回
<adam8157> o
<adam8157> 我特别想养猫...
<snugglecat> 如果可以自由出入的，关键你的猫要认你家。 就像楼下阿婆的猫仔只认我家的， 只要有机会就跑到我家， 和我睡觉， 跑到我大腿一起玩电脑
<snugglecat> 母猫不行， 母猫还是不让人太靠近
<adam8157> 好有爱
<snugglecat> 猫仔太粘人了， 赶它不走， 睡觉钻被窝
<snugglecat> 母猫可能天性就是不大愿意人接触
<snugglecat> 母猫都是我主动抱它，从来不主动接近我
<snugglecat> 但是要鱼吃的时候除外
<snugglecat> 忘了我的问题了
<adam8157> :)
<snugglecat> knownbad, 怎么办
<snugglecat> 要回来好像不大妥当
<snugglecat> 但是受不了她要把它关在笼子里
<knownbad> 什么？
<Patrick_DJ> 我只碰到过馋猫，每次跟着我回家，然后我把它喂饱后就闪猫了，2次了。
<knownbad> 小猫炖砂锅？
<kk> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 【pygtk】部分组件不能显示 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360364 我的treeview不能显示，不知道是否与类的设计与继承有关系···代码如下： Gui类： Code: import gtk import pygtk class Ui(object):     def __init__(self,glade_file = None):         self.init(glade_file)     #--初始化所需的gtk材料     def init(self,glade_file):         g …
<snugglecat> 楼下老婆子要把猫仔关在笼子不让出来
<knownbad> 别忘了放沙茶。
<Cherrot> 我也特别想养猫……特别是最近迷上看起司猫了……
<snugglecat> Patrick_DJ, 我家母猫一个德性
<snugglecat> Patrick_DJ, 应该你那个是母猫， 我发现俩个母猫都是酱紫， 但不知道是不是母猫的共性。
<snugglecat> Patrick_DJ, 有鱼吃，就围着打转， 吃完了， 除非主动抱它， 都不会主动过来亲近的
<snugglecat> 和我遇到的公猫俩完全的德行
<knownbad> 跟你一个德行。
<CyrusYzGTt> 我想养 波斯猫
<Patrick_DJ> snugglecat: 是的，而且叫声多可怜的。
<knownbad> 贱猫
 * adam8157 坚决不能让她关笼子!!!
<snugglecat> 母猫要我追着抱， 公猫却粘着赶不走
<adam8157> 撕破脸也不可一
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<snugglecat> 我去看母猫滚圆的屁股去
<knownbad> 让它安乐死，炖砂锅
<adam8157> knownbad: 喂喂喂
<knownbad> 广东人喜欢的。
<snugglecat> 艾
<Patrick_DJ> CyrusYzGTt: 在没？
<CyrusYzGTt> Patrick_DJ§ 干嘛？？
<Patrick_DJ> CyrusYzGTt: 你是不是也看些《太上清静经》之类的？
<CyrusYzGTt> Patrick_DJ§ ..嗯嗯，， 么事？？
<snugglecat> 就是因为公猫出去难回来，所以跑了。 十有八久是被人套去做火锅了。
<Patrick_DJ> CyrusYzGTt: 同道中人啊。以前每次打坐的之间，都要默背一次这个.
<Patrick_DJ> CyrusYzGTt: 打坐之前
<CyrusYzGTt> Patrick_DJ§ ..从不打坐，，  我的 气血先天 运行不畅，，
<snugglecat> 以前的公猫也钻被窝
<mayli_> state-of-the-art 真么讲？
<Patrick_DJ> CyrusYzGTt: 是不是一到天冷，就手脚冰凉，特别是睡觉时? 我也有这毛病的。
<palomino|working> ...... , snugglecat
<palomino|working> 你的母猫跟我的相反
<palomino|working> 我家母猫都黏人
<palomino|working> 公猫不理我
<snugglecat> knownbad, 前两天凌晨我隐约见到楼下出现过我的公猫， 颜色一样。 被另一直猫追出大院
<CyrusYzGTt> Patrick_DJ§ ,, 没办法，我先天寒体，，
<snugglecat> palomino|working, 哦， 酱紫， 我还以为母猫不粘人， 公猫粘人。 确实相反呢
<Patrick_DJ> CyrusYzGTt: =_=
<snugglecat> 还以为母猫共性都是不粘人。 看来我错了
<palomino|working> 它饿了的时候倒是蛮殷勤的... , snugglecat
<CyrusYzGTt> Patrick_DJ§ ??
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<snugglecat> 是啊。 我母猫和他猫仔(包括它父亲)的另一个区别是， 母猫只爱吃， 猫子贪玩， 有得玩可以不吃
<Patrick_DJ> CyrusYzGTt: 没啥.
<palomino|working> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你是不是 对 母猫 干了 什么事。。。
<snugglecat> 母猫啥都不管，有吃就行
 * palomino|working momo roylez 
<CyrusYzGTt> Patrick_DJ§ 哦
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<snugglecat> 不说了， 去忙了。
<snugglecat> 想办法把那猫仔要回来
<Kandu> Patrick_DJ: qemu params -monitor stdio \n info block \n change dev path_to_iso_img
<Cherrot> 罗姐走了啊……
<Patrick_DJ> Kandu: 谢谢，我是想改的cdrom，那么change dev path_to_iso.iso里的dev应该写什么呢?
<Patrick_DJ> Kandu: 噢，明白了。 谢谢 :D
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu11 有每次登录的时候，更换lightdm的工具么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360367 不是桌面是登录画面哦。软件、脚本都可以拉，有没有？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 mattmonkey — 2012-01-10 14:04
<CyrusYzGTt> http://micnet.blogspot.com/2012/01/reporter-screams.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 小Mic報報: 美女記者的悲慘遭遇（字幕版）
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8x_sdXC7GF0&feature=g-sci&context=G28dd967CIAAAAAAAVAA
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y YouTube - D&G 門口萬人影相活動實況 ( UNWIRE.HK )
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OoJ8mbn8mb4&feature=g-sci&context=G2495bcbCIAAAAAAAAAA
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y YouTube - Stay Unplugged with Motorola
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 求助！pure-ftp怎么限制登录ip段？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360369 如题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zbathena — 2012-01-10 14:37
<mayli_> now
<mayli_> !time
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2012 年 1 月 10 日 星期二 14:47:23
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 要回来煮汤？
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux 3.2内核正式入驻Ubuntu 12.04 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360371 Linux 3.2正式版系统内核上周发布后，Canonical今天终于将其完全融入了即将发布的Ubuntu 12.04 LTS。测试者们现在只需要通过终端窗口运行Software Update，就可以将系统内核升级到3.2版本了，具体命令为“sudo apt-get dist-upgrade”(不含引号)。当然 …
<Kandu> caleb-: `overloaded' `overidden' 你們那邊怎麼翻譯?
<caleb-> Kandu: 我多半看原文…
<zhan> roylez: 票搞定了。。。
<roylez> zhan: .
<roylez> zhan: 什么车？
<zhan> 动车 and 双层车。
<zhan> roylez: 都是座
<roylez> zhan: 刷票脚本立功了？
<zhan> roylez: 是啊
<roylez> zhan: hehe
<zhan> roylez: 那自动提交，明明交上去了，还没啥提示
<roylez> zhan: 返程票应该好买点
<roylez> zhan: .
<roylez> zhan: 好过没有
<zhan> roylez: 我避开高峰
<happyaron> roylez: 哪有自动刷票脚本，交出来
<roylez> happyaron: harpy死一边去
<zhan> happyaron: 土人
<happyaron> roylez: 嗯，harpy死一边去了。但是我还在问你啊。
<roylez> happyaron: 神说过“就不告诉你，气死你！”
<zhan> 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> 神曰，不说，死之
<huntxu> happyaron: 支持你踢走樂樂
<happyaron> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ hi ,,好久木见，， 之前在 邮件列表 看过你的贴
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: hi
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ,, 我想问问，，几时才可以不安装 扩展，就可以编辑 gnome3的 gonome-panel
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 现在
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ .. 看不到 天气信息 。。
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 按住alt再点右键
<happyaron> lol
<gebjgd> 靠 腸男不在
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ..
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喝茶去
<gebjgd> 電子書看不了繁體
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§  ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<gebjgd> 鬱悶
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 来小间找我啦
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • u1sync不认中文？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360374 ● u1sync --init php例子/ Initializing directory... Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/bin/u1sync", line 29, in <module> exit(main(*sys.argv)) File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/u1sync/main.py", line 462, in main do_main(argv=argv) File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/u1sync/main.py",  …
<CyrusYzGTt> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer11-2.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Download Adobe Flash Player 11.2 Beta for Desktops - Adobe Labs
<WiiW>   precise-core-i386.tar.gz        29-Nov-2011 07:18   34M    这个 34M 的能安装吗？
<WiiW> 用 vbox
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 先解压。。
<WiiW> 然后尼
<CyrusYzGTt> WiiW§ .. 看 里面的 readme.. 或者 install文档
<CyrusYzGTt> WiiW§ 就有安装方法 ，，
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • linux各发行版架构细致比较，求解 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360375 最近，由于在opensuse上搞ATI显卡驱动搞得但疼，下狠心研究以下为什么会是这个样子 在ubuntu下安装受限驱动却是异常的简单，而且运行也非常好 我想研究一下可不可以把ubuntu上对待ATI显卡驱动的方法移植到opensuse上，那么岂不很好 我 …
<WiiW> CyrusYzGTt: 里面没有 README 或 INSTALL
<CyrusYzGTt> WiiW§ ..你 ls 给我看看
<WiiW> bin
<WiiW> boot
<WiiW> dev
<WiiW> etc
<WiiW> home
<WiiW> lib
<WiiW> media
<kk> WiiW:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<CyrusYzGTt> WiiW§ ..你贴到，， paste
<WiiW> CyrusYzGTt:  http://codepad.org/3FNyEqaT
<kk> WiiW ⇪ t: Ruby code - 20 lines - codepad
<CyrusYzGTt> WiiW§ .. bin boot 这些是 precise-core-i386.tar的 内容？？
<WiiW> CyrusYzGTt: 是的，是不是直接覆盖系统原有的文件？
<CyrusYzGTt> WiiW§ ..嗯。。 应该是这样，，
<WiiW> CyrusYzGTt: 那也太假了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> WiiW§ 肯定太假了，，这个包 不合格，，或者说 这个包 可以在 home下解压 当绿色软体
<WiiW> CyrusYzGTt: 解压提示 :
<WiiW> tar: dev/ram12：无法 mknod: 不允许的操作
<WiiW> tar: dev/mixer2：无法 mknod: 不允许的操作
<WiiW> CyrusYzGTt: 用 sudo 太危险了。
<CyrusYzGTt> WiiW§ ..我想问问 那个包是 什么方面的，，不要乱解压
<CyrusYzGTt> WiiW§ 嗯嗯
<WiiW> CyrusYzGTt: 这里下载的： http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/releases/12.04/alpha-1/
<kk> WiiW ⇪ t: Ubuntu-Core 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) Alpha 1
<WiiW> ubuntu-server 太大了，650MB， 想找个只有 gpt-get 的系统
<CyrusYzGTt> WiiW§ ..额，， 估计 是。。
<CyrusYzGTt> WiiW§ 你是不是想搞 chroot 然后 搞自己的系统。。
<WiiW> CyrusYzGTt: 不是，我想装12.04， 但650MB太大，想找个小点的
<CyrusYzGTt> WiiW§ .. ubuntu貌似有最小安装的吧
<WiiW> 不知。
<CyrusYzGTt> WiiW§ 我估计 这个包是这样用的，，  先 构建 文件系统 。。 然后 解压 在 新的文件系统，， 然后 修改 mbr..
<CyrusYzGTt> WiiW§ 也不是，，这个 需要 自己编译内核 vmlinuz ,还有 initrimfs..
<WiiW> CyrusYzGTt:  /boot 里是空的。。
<CyrusYzGTt> WiiW§ 嗯，， 内核也木有。。
<CyrusYzGTt> WiiW§ 还有，我发现 版本是 debian  sid..
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 请问写一篇与数学有关的小论文用什么比较方便？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360380 要求：对于大篇幅的文字，插入少量的数学符号（都是平方、开方之类的初等数学符号），时不时的插入注解。最后能打包成PDF。希望学习成本比较低。请问用哪个软件比较合适？ PS 环境 lubuntu 10.04 P …
<WiiW> 不折腾了。
<CyrusYzGTt> WiiW§ ..
<MaskRay> WiiW: mknod要root
 * adam8157 amule的web界面实在是太丑了!
<lainme> adam8157: 但从外观讲，比mldonkey的还是好些吧。。
<nyfair> I think it's cool when compares with MLdonkey
<adam8157> lainme: web的?
<lainme> adam8157: 是啊。web
<adam8157> lainme: 啥审美...
<adam8157> lainme: 你在用amule?
<CyrusYzGTt> mldonkey飘过
<nyfair> mldonkey找文件，然后迅雷离线
<lainme> adam8157: 恩。不过不用web的。功能太差
<tusooa> .
<adam8157> lainme: 今天终于不忍rtorrent 换成transmission-daemon了
<nyfair> how about torrific service
<lainme> adam8157: 我用aria2
<adam8157> emule还在用mldonkey, 考虑替换中 结果amule的web太丑了 - -
<nyfair> aria2不支持ed2k吧
<lainme> nyfair: 不支持。ed2k我用amule
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡你也拉驴子啊
<lainme> roylez: 偶尔吧。来这里后没用过
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，囡囡也拉驴子，你投错胎了
 * adam8157 还是mldonkey + transmission吧
<adam8157> roylez: = =
<lainme> 这是什么发展。。
<roylez> lainme: 我曾经因为bt被computer centre找过2次，因为skype，也2次
<nyfair> 据说mldonkey新版把部分下载的功能加上了？
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 不过，，mldonkey我最伤心的是 magnet协议不好
<nyfair> magnet手动加不就得了
<lainme> roylez: 所以我现在不用啊。不过skype为什么？
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 用transmission咯 超好用 feature多得很
<adam8157> oneleaf: 拜
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..支持 ed2k么。。
<oneleaf> :)
<CyrusYzGTt> oneleaf§ 小叶子。。
<nyfair> 支持国外网盘么？
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 为啥都要支持 我之前bt都是rtorrent的
<roylez> lainme: 因为我24小时不关机，skype拿我的电脑做了master node，无数的连接，computer centre以为我在做port scanning
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. 当下载机。。
<oneleaf> 论坛改到香港服务器了，打个招呼，顺便拜托大家测测有没有好很多。
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 两个都装咯
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. 额
<adam8157> oneleaf: copy that
<lainme> roylez: ……哦。好吧……
<nyfair> 我需要一种下载工具，支持http ftp ed2k bt 外加各种网盘
<adam8157> nyfair: 秘书
<CyrusYzGTt> nyfair§ .. 目前  mldonkey貌似不支持 网盘。。
<nyfair> 是啊
<mayli_> nyfair, 网盘如果有http的话，就好办了，否则一般没招
<roylez> lainme: 你也应该让computer center找你两次，否则你的PhD就不完整了。问问 tenzu ，他也干过的
<nyfair> 不是有两个用java写的么，jdownloader和rapidget
<nyfair> 还有个python写的tucant，比较烂
<nyfair> win上还有个mipony
<roylez> adam8157: 感觉今天像星期五
<adam8157> roylez: 同感
<lainme> roylez: 反正已经各种不完整了
<roylez> lainme: ........
<lainme> roylez: 以前还说要逃课什么的
<roylez> lainme: 各种不完整...
<GNUdog> roylez: adam8157 啧啧，认真工作!
<adam8157> GNUdog: ...
<GNUdog> oneleaf: 一叶少见啊
<roylez> GNUdog: G狗你来啦
<GNUdog> zhan: zhanzhan～
<GNUdog> roylez: 你好，基佬
<jianlee> hello, from Jian Lee
<adam8157> lol
<Guest58300> ha
<Guest58300> jianlee,
<GNUdog> roylez: 赞
<adam8157> 我啥也没说
<adam8157> ...
<GNUdog> adam8157: 你做什么了？
<roylez> adam8157: 叫你 lol
<huntxu> adam8157: 你笑了
<roylez> adam8157: lol
<jianlee> Guest58300: heloo
<adam8157> ...
<GNUdog> = =
<adam8157> huntxu: OP都是坏淫
<GNUdog> 话说，青轴的确爽啊
<adam8157> ...
<roylez> GNUdog: 青轴是吵得拉风吧
<adam8157> GNUdog: 卡卡那个也是青轴?
<roylez> GNUdog: 我都有些想黑轴了
 * adam8157 还是黑色茶轴吧~ 求赠送 cc eexp 
<GNUdog> roylez: 很吵
<GNUdog> adam8157: 对啊
<GNUdog> 黑色的太硬了
<roylez> GNUdog: 我手重
<GNUdog> roylez: 口味呢？
<roylez> GNUdog: 当然也重
<GNUdog> roylez: 赞
<palomino|working> 同事天天欣赏我的青轴美妙的咔哒声 , roylez
<palomino|working> 特别是类似现在跟主席您说话时 , roylez
<palomino|working> 噼里啪啦的 , roylez
<adam8157> palomino|working: 破马~
<palomino|working> 他们工作更带劲了 , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 马蹄子踩的面积大，非常响吧
 * palomino|working momo adam8157 
 * adam8157 还是黑色茶轴吧~ 求赠送 cc eexp 
<GNUdog> palomino|working: YY之神…
<palomino|working> .....
<zhan> GNUdog: 狗狗
<fivesheep> palomino|working: 有没机械人体工学键盘
<GNUdog> zhan: lol
<palomino|working> 不知道... , fivesheep
<palomino|working> 哎? 竟然在ubuntu-cn说话.. , fivesheep
<roylez> GNUdog: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/907b2c24gw1dneehsh9btj.jpg
<palomino|working> 我按synergy网站的说明写的启动synergy的服务怎么不灵呢... , fivesheep
<roylez> palomino|working: 渣
<GNUdog> palomino|working: 那个东西很好配置啊，我办公室就是用的 synergy
<roylez> palomino|working: 我这里好好的
<GNUdog> 总共不到5分钟就搞定了
<palomino|working> 我家里也很好配置阿
<palomino|working> 我这不是没用过osx么。。。
<palomino|working> 现在只能登录进去后自动启动
<palomino|working> 我想在登录之前就启动，省的换键盘登录了
<GNUdog> palomino|working: 进入睡眠的话，唤醒还是要用键盘的
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，你亮了 http://imgur.com/PONfs
<kk> roylez,啥网址y I found this painting in a local Pho restaurant - Imgur
<GNUdog> 但是一旦唤醒了，就可以用 synergy 了
<palomino|working> 让它永远不睡好了
<fivesheep> palomino|working: 不知道. 我很久没用synergy了
<palomino|working> T_T
<fivesheep> 27的显示屏看不过来
<GNUdog> 所以，登陆的时候，是可以直接用 synergy 输密码的
<palomino|working> 摆远点 , fivesheep
<palomino|working> 还有这字体能改大点么
<palomino|working> 眼快瞎了
<fivesheep> 你可自己写个服务进行启动
<roylez> fivesheep: 土豪...
<fivesheep> 能啊
<palomino|working> synergy上就是教写服务 , fivesheep
<palomino|working> 我把他的脚本复制过来的 , fivesheep
<fivesheep> roylez: 豪啥.. 穷人
<palomino|working> 但是不启动 , fivesheep
<roylez> fivesheep: 27寸的显示器，我都没见过
<nyfair> 土豪啊
<nyfair> 27寸的支持多少分辨率？
<zhan> 27?
<fivesheep> 2560x1440
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: nub 怎么实现
<zhan> nub <= haskell？
<namoamitabuddha> 我看到代码了
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.tudou.com/playlist/p/a70091.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 迷你裙宇宙海贼_在线观看1个视频_土豆网 幻想 冒险
<roylez> GNUdog: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7143d82djw1dow6vixumrg.gif
<namoamitabuddha> Haskell, 好像是个类似O(n^2)的实现
<ibodi> 安装了 broadcom linux wireless driver : http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt
<zhan> 这个函数命字看起来很牛逼
<ibodi> 但是没有弄明白哪一步没有设置好，那位好心人，手把手帮一下吧。
<ibodi> make 成功了。
<zhan> ibodi: 你是小姑娘么？
<ibodi> zhan: 不是
<zhan> 那不能手把手。。。
<adam8157> lol
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: (Eq a) 的话我只知道 O(n^2) 的，这也是库中的实现
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我看见了
<ibodi> zhan:  step by step  :)
<roylez> zhan: 鲇博士你赢了
<ibodi> !broadcom
<lubotu2> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<zhan> roylez: 主席威武
<roylez> ibodi: lspci |grep wireless
<zhan> ibodi: make 成功了 install 了没？然后 modprobe 了没？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: map 和 list comprehension 有效率上的区别么?
<ibodi> make install 没有run...
<roylez> zhan: broadcom好几个不同的模块，而且不知道他装了 firmware没有
<ibodi> 我重来，因为 readme 里面没有
<roylez> zhan: 不是妹子真没动力教呢...
<zhan> 哈哈
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 我隐约记得有人说ghc当前实现map略快
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 刚才没想到 transpose 很好的实现, 看到他里面用list comprehension, 才了解到如何回避 head []
<ibodi> roylez: make install 成了。然后呢？
<roylez> ibodi: 你确定你安装的是你要的？
<ibodi> roylez: 然后重启把 ？我的 wired 是重启就有了。
<roylez> ibodi: lspci |grep -i wireless
<zhan> 断了重连就可以了吧。
<ibodi> roylez: 没有内容
<MaskRay> roylez: 我的无线网卡没有wireless字样。。
<roylez> MaskRay: o...
<roylez> ibodi: lspci |grep -i broadcom 呢？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: last 只能递归实现?
<ibodi> roylez: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/113738
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://jandan.net/2012/01/09/addicted-to-diet-coke.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 喝可乐也上瘾的人
<roylez> ibodi: 不至于吧。。。你内核什么版本的？
<ibodi> 2.6.32-37-generic-pae
<namoamitabuddha> ibodi: 升级内核
<ibodi> 怎么升级呢？
<namoamitabuddha> ibodi: debian?
<ibodi> u 10.04
<namoamitabuddha> 加aron的ppa升级
<ibodi> 我点升级没有反应。cmd = ?
<zhan> 干嘛不用 htlp.ubuntu 里面的文档？
<zhan> help
<ibodi> ?  sudo apt-get update
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 可以用 foldr1 (flip const)。不过这没意义，总要有些函数是原语的
<roylez> ibodi: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Broadcom_wireless#broadcom-wl
<kk> roylez ⇪ t: Broadcom wireless - ArchWiki
<roylez> ibodi: 你的是4358，应该用 broadcom-wl 驱动
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我不太理解惰性求值
<roylez> ibodi: 你确认下你编译的是这个
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 例如 if (length [1..] /= 0) || True then 1 else 0
<zhan> namoamitabuddha: 你弄个无限列表就知道了
<namoamitabuddha> zhan: [1..]不就是?
<ibodi> roylez: 我下载的是这个： http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php 然后 make , make install
<kk> ibodi ⇪ t: Broadcom.com - 802.11 Linux STA driver
<roylez> ibodi: aptitude search broadcom 看看有没有 wl 驱动，有的话直接装了
<zhan> namoamitabuddha: 那有啥不理解的。。。
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: length [1..] 是strict的
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • gedit 里面的空格乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360384 谁看到过？真不知道怎么搞的，突然就这样了 txt也是一样的 统计信息: 发表于 由 ErwinZ — 2012-01-10 17:15
<roylez> ibodi: 应该没错。modeprobe wl了没有？
<ibodi> not yet
<ibodi> howto ?
<roylez> ibodi: http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt
<roylez> ibodi: 这里面都有写
<ibodi> 我就是一点也没有看明白，所以一头雾水。是这个：？ modprobe lib80211
<ibodi> roylez: 我是基本常识都没有，所以没有看明白哦。
<roylez> ibodi: lib80211 是放在 wl 上层的一个包装，提供80211兼容网卡的通用接口
<roylez> ibodi: lsmod |grep wl 看看
<fvw> gnome shell  好
<zhan> namoamitabuddha: 我觉得 《learn you haskell for a great good》 里面有个描述很经典
<ibodi> roylez: 没有内容，是否我刚才 update, 要重新 make ?
<roylez> ibodi: 你模块没加载
<zhan> namoamitabuddha: 这里的那个月亮旁边的描述
<roylez> ibodi: sudo modprobe wl ; sudo modprobe lib80211
<ibodi> roylez: 模块怎么加载呢？
<ibodi> 好的。。
<ibodi> roylez: module wl not found
<roylez> ibodi: hmmm
<roylez> ibodi: 你确定你make install了？
<ibodi> roylez: 我刚才还是看到有3个wl
<zhan> 先 rmmod 吧
<ibodi> 现在一个也没有了。是否 update ?
<ibodi> 还是从头来过 ？
<roylez> zhan: 鲇博士交给你了。我要下班了
 * zhan 吃饭去了。。。。
<ibodi> 好的。我先重新坐一遍。。。
<ibodi> 我现在看到3 个WL了
<ibodi> 然后怎么弄？重启看看。。
<alpha080> Driver problem?
<Cherrot> jiero: 你还没回国呀？
<alpha080> Zsazsa
<lpy> archlinux哪个图形界面比较好？
<alvin_rxg> twm
<alpha080> Twm...
<alpha080> Hoho
<lpy> twm？ 我记得有一个图形界面   把鼠标移动到左上角   所有的窗口都会显示在屏幕中间？
<lpy> ？= =。
<ibodi>  请问10.04 内核最多能升级到2.6.38 还是 3.0.*？
<ibodi> 如果 u 10.04 内核升级到 3.0 是否就是跟 u 11.10  一样了？
<gfrog> adam8157: git 有办法自动生成每个patchset的那个patch 0/X 嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 据说没有
<gfrog> adam8157: 额。。。 那patch 0是随意写的喽？
<adam8157> gfrog: 据说都是手动写的
<mayli_> ibodi, +软件包
<gfrog> adam8157: --cover-letter 找到了
<adam8157> gfrog: hah?
<gfrog> adam8157: format-patch的参数
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，原来summary还是要自己写的。。。 囧
<adam8157> gfrog: 用了这个还不是要手动
<adam8157> 嗯
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，不好玩，继续憋summary去
<jiero> Cherrot: 快乐。
<ibodi> mayli_: 在哪里加，加哪个包？
<jiero> Cherrot: 傻傻的我。
<ibodi> mayli_: adm > software sources ?
<Cherrot> jiero: :D
<jiero> Cherrot: 测试耳机发现主机自带音箱。发声比耳机还小。
<mayli_> ibodi, 我指的是除了内核以外，还有各种软件包和依赖关系
<Cherrot> jiero: 很老的板子才自带音箱的吧
<Cherrot> jiero: 我们学校用的IBM02年的PC，自带音箱的
<jiero> Cherrot: 商业用的/集体用的都带。
<Cherrot> jiero: 哦
<jiero> Cherrot: 但是这个特殊，竟然前后都出声就是当作左右声道了——这个型号就是放在显示器后面的。
<lpy> 请问，有一个archlinux的图形界面，鼠标移动到左上方，所有的窗口都会显示在屏幕中间  是哪个图形界面？
<tusooa> lpy: gnome
<jiero> lpy: gnome-shell或者其他定制的。
<ibodi> mayli_: 哦，感觉不是很简单，以后再说。
<lpy> tusooa: 谢谢
<lpy> jiero: 谢谢
 * Cherrot 这是gnome-shell最让我喜欢的功能
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 12.04 mei you shu ru fa http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360386 ru ti 统计信息: 发表于 由 rosn — 2012-01-10 17:55
<lpy> 如果一个有图形界面的archlinux    要怎样来看它是用了哪个图形界面？
<lpy> 能否查看一个archlinux用了哪个图形界面？
<jiero> lpy: 这个。。。
<jiero> lpy: 方法很多。。。随便想就好了，没有统一的。
<mayli_> lpy, man x-session-manager
<lpy> 谢谢你们
<jiero> 我的这耳机出声和其他的差别也太大了吧。。。
 * Cherrot 链接被重置？ freenode被盯上了？
<jiero> 难怪感觉听到的是不同的音频。。。
<jiero> Cherrot: 。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: 咋个说？
<jiero> Cherrot: 用我刚买的耳机听到的和其他任何耳机都不一样。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: 多少钱买的/
<adam8157> gfrog: 那个coverletter只是提供一个编辑description的界面吧
<jiero> 感觉绝对不同。。。
<jiero> Cherrot: $45 *11
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> 11个$45，再卖上2个就回本了，
<jiero> 哦，3个。
<Cherrot> jiero: 好耳机听起来效果很震撼的:)  是不是你以前的耳机太破了
<gfrog> adam8157: 恩，生成了个模版
<Cherrot> jiero: 你倒卖耳机那？
<gfrog> adam8157: 吃饭去，回来继续发patch
<jiero> Cherrot: 不行吗
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 怎么样在注销用户和重启的时候调用脚本？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360387 查到的都是 .bash_logout 但好像不起作用 统计信息: 发表于 由 mattmonkey — 2012-01-10 18:09
<Cherrot> jiero: 致富有道啊
<jiero> Cherrot: 。。。
<jiero> Cherrot: 致富要自己不劳动才能真的致富呢。。。
<jiero> 一群人给钱。
<Cherrot> jiero: XD
 * jiero 觉得DELL笔记本电脑的音箱表现就很棒了。。。
<Cherrot> 显示器，还是LG的好~~
<Cherrot> jiero: 联想的音箱听着就恶心
<jiero> Cherrot: 实际上，我这一生恐怕都不会买 LG的东西。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: 为嘛……  家里的显示器可以根据外界光线和屏幕输出调节亮度，比我自己买的飞利浦的便宜货好多了
<jiero> Cherrot: 为啥呢。。。我看到的一切LG的都在质保期到期的期间被丢掉了。
<jiero> 不论冰箱，洗衣机，电视，DVD播放，
<jiero> 还有其他的么。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: 不会吧……
<Cherrot> jiero: 有这么差劲？
<jiero> Cherrot: 这里有台 很老的 15寸 LCD 显示器，显示质量不错。
<jiero> Cherrot: 我要说的是在这里，LG是最便宜的。
<Cherrot> jiero: ....
<jiero> Cherrot: 怀疑偷工减料了，比中国的便宜。
<jiero> Cherrot: 内置音箱一个，2.0音箱2对，我就可以配成 5.0音箱了。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> Cherrot: 现在我有3.0的，内置一个，然后开极限音量，用我的耳机作为音箱用。
<Cherrot> jiero: ……糟蹋啊   5.0音箱可以这样配……？
<jiero> Cherrot: 。。。什么啊，是废物利用毫不。
<Cherrot> jiero: 好吧……
<jiero> Cherrot: 没玩过 5.0的游戏。
<Cherrot> 我玩过的需要立体声的游戏只有CS。。。 2声道模拟立体声。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> Cherrot，CS声音要求其实还要低的。
<Cherrot> jiero: 说说看 你玩过哪些游戏要立体声的？
<jiero> Cherrot: Urban Terror。
<jiero> Tremulous
<Cherrot> jiero: CS主要是需要判断声音来源
<jiero> 敌人都可以在任意角落。
<jiero> Cherrot: urban Terror，敌人可以在任何角度出现。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<jiero> Cherrot: CS很简单很简单的。相对而已。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你玩太空么，那也是的。
<Cherrot> jiero: 最近只玩AssaultCube，结果削弱了我的智商，玩不起CS了已经
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 。。啥？？
<jiero> Cherrot: AC可以用后座力移动的哦。
<alvin_rxg> 建议 UrbanTerror 背景和 CS 差不多
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我的intel玩urt，竟然全部表面消失。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你是什么显卡？
<alvin_rxg> jiero: ati x2300
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 难怪。。。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: notebookcheck 里边，我的显卡挺差的
<alvin_rxg> jiero: x2300 哦，不带 hd 的
<jiero> alvin_rxg: intel的显卡驱动不支持某所有3d游戏都用的渲染压缩。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 因为那个有专利
<alvin_rxg>  :/
<Cherrot> jiero: 他们抢旗子都这么干……不过倒着走路我实在玩不来
<CyrusYzGTt> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/PureVideo
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: NVIDIA PureVideo - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<jiero> Cherrot: 哈哈，国内有 AC 服务器了？
<Cherrot> jiero: 没有啊，我一直玩芬兰的服务器，教育网延迟250ms，家里就不行了
<alvin_rxg> 没日本的吗？可以近点的。
<jiero> Cherrot: 哦反正cube系的抗延迟能力都很强——
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 没有。
<alvin_rxg>  :/
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 没有，貌似都是欧洲的
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你最好了，欧洲开源游戏服务器最多最集中。
<alvin_rxg> 网络延迟倒是没事。数据丢包真要杀人的
<alvin_rxg> jiero: xD
<Cherrot> jiero: 真的呢，不过导致一个问题就是 我会在掩体后被射杀……
<jiero> Cherrot: 你还没到掩体处吧。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: 就是我可以打中某人，但这人实际上可能已经不在我的视野中了
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 羡慕欧洲玩 savage xr，能上100人。。。
<jiero> 64 vs 64 虽然没见。
<jiero> 不过真实战场太可怕了。。。
<jiero> 被流弹灭也太简单了。
<jiero> Cherrot: 哦——常见呢。
<alvin_rxg> urt 10vs10 我打过，卡死了
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 是吗。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: Urt 地图多数很小，除了 DrugLord。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 人多，烟雾弹多，我的机器就慢了…  但不是网络卡
<jiero> 我最喜欢DrugLord和某其他了。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: pussy paradise 挺大的
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 哦。
<alvin_rxg> pussy paradise 是玩 sr8 的好图啊～
<jiero> alvin_rxg:我觉得 。。。无聊的地图。。。比street都不如，还是mario的有趣。
<alvin_rxg>  :/
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 烟雾弹太耗CPU了……
<jiero> 那种样式的。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 好吧。我绝对不会用sr8的。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 狙击竞赛我也psg
<alvin_rxg>  :/ 我是先玩了几个月的 sr8，然后两个月前开始练 lr300
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 另外，psg水中无敌。
<MaskRay> 解压cp936的rar的不需要重命名的方法是什么（就是说不能用convmv）。mount -B -o iocharset=cp936,utf8 太麻烦了
<alvin_rxg> psg 子弹数 : 杀敌数 没有 sr8 好
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 如果是水平一般的玩家，我近距离psg打赢 ak不成问题。
<alvin_rxg> 呃，枪我都用过了，就没用过 psg ..
<jiero> alvin_rxg: psg 子弹8发。连射很强大～
<alvin_rxg> 很容易浪费子弹啊……
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 打头的话psg比sr8强。
<alvin_rxg> 一样的吧
<jiero> 不担心打偏～
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 不。
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<jiero> alvin_rxg: psg移动后偏移小很多，所以水下sr8无用。
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 这个失败的原因是什么，怎么解决啊， http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360388 /etc/init.d$ sudo ./virtualbox force-reload * Stopping VirtualBox kernel modules [ OK ] * Starting VirtualBox kernel modules * No suitable module for running kernel found [fail] 这个失败的原因是什么，怎么解决啊， 请教 统计信息: 发表于 由 hsjwww — 2012-01-10 18:25
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 明天找个服务器玩两盘？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 守旗帜的话 PSG很有用。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: PSG+H69,流氓。
<jiero> HK69
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 进去游戏后，我能看到地图上所有人物模型，但是其他
<jiero> 除了背景外，什么都没有，完全透视的。
<alvin_rxg> ...
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 来玩 hedgewars
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你要知道这是正规不hack的作弊
<jiero> lainme: 新年有多久假期？
<alvin_rxg> 嗯？
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<lainme> jiero: 给自己放了10天假
<jiero> lainme: 辛苦了。
<roylez_> jiero: 放假还辛苦，你是人么？
<jiero> roylez。。。
<jiero> roylez_ 。。。你住嘴，乌鸦
<jiero> roylez_ 为啥不踢我呢？
<MaskRay> roylez_: 解压cp936的rar的不需要重命名的方法是什么（就是说不能用convmv）。mount -B -o iocharset=cp936,utf8 太麻烦了
<roylez_> MaskRay: 不知道，我只用 7z x
 * mayli_ 求指教 (void **)&a 是什么意思呢？
<huntxu> 指針的指針
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ 解压 rar  7z 都带有 参数的，， 自己设置 解压 编码。。
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 求个最简单的方法在ubuntu下玩街机 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360391 ......RT，试了几个模拟器，下了N多rom，各种教程都试过了，最后就一个拳皇97运行成功了................有没有现成的馅饼，我想吃啊.... 统计信息: 发表于 由 hbxtght — 2012-01-10 19:00
<soiamso> http://finance.southcn.com/jrcj/content/2012-01/10/content_36215407.htm
<kk> soiamso,啥网址y 铁道部烧钱数千万 太极、网宿参建“龟速”订票网 今日财经 南方网
<zhou> 不用宣传，直接排名世界第一
<soiamso> zhou: 已经是了嘛？
<zhou> 照这速度下去，快了吧
<soiamso> zhou: 估计写网站的太懒了，如果给你100万叫你用C写你愿意不？
<zhou> 千万啊
<zhou> 那得是多好的机器啊
<Cherrot> 新闻联播貌似在播密码泄露事件唉
<soiamso> zhou: 一台2万的机器应该能到10000并发，
<CyrusYzGTt> .. http://ngmchina.com.cn/game/ 怎么多数是学 米国 的 难道 想 我们移民？？
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 华夏地理 National Geographic - 在线游戏, 地理游戏, 地理IQ, 地理知识测试
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ 求 链接
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 我家在看电视 听到的
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ ...
<soiamso> zhou: 如果用ruby这类可能不到500并发
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 游戏是抄的
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 哦。。
<freeflyi1g> adam8157_away: ping
<Kandu> adam8157: ping
<adam8157> Kandu: pong
<guanbeil1ng> 求助：ubuntu11.10安装xen之后xend服务无法启动——http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=65&t=352360
<kk> guanbeil1ng ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - ubuntu11.10安装xen之后xend服务无法启动
<Kandu> adam8157: c89 有沒 u?int(8|32|64)_t ?
<adam8157> Kandu: 木有
<adam8157> Kandu: 忘了
<Kandu> adam8157: 哦, 果然木有. 還是 c99 合我胃口
<adam8157> Kandu: gcc有扩展吧
<mayli_> iDracaena, ust.hk
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • vmware8下面如何让ubuntu11.10跑得更快 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360395 我在vm8下面安装了ubuntu11.10，分了1g内存，发现比较卡。大家有谁知道如何优化不？让ubuntu不失华丽的外表为前提还能跑得流畅。 统计信息: 发表于 由 linx117 — 2012-01-10 19:39
<lei> 可以让命令行弹对话框的那个程序叫什么名字啊
<alvin_rxg> xmessage, gxmessage, zenity
<lei> 谢谢
<Administrator> :)
<Guest39017> :(
<Guest39017> :D
<Guest39017> perl
<mmfei_> 大家晚上好
<mmfei_> 我现在想重新安装一下archlinux 但是我想备份一下现在刚通过pacman安装的软件,有没有办法可以做到下次安装此软件的时候它不去下载而用本地的？
<RavenChan> mmfei_: 备份/var/cache/pacman
<mmfei_> RavenChan，thanks very much。。。。!!!
<mmfei_> 我去看看
<mmfei_> 在备份了。那个目录只有一个pkg目录
<Guest39017> xChat 怎样才能语音呢
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<huntxu> mmfei_: 這個沒什麽意義...
<huntxu> mmfei_: arch的包更新太快，你可以選擇自己維護一個源，要麽就跟著更新
<huntxu> RavenChan: 阿鴉
<huntxu> RavenChan: 阿鴉你挂科了沒
<Guest39017> 谁能告诉我 xchat如何语音
<huntxu> 就不告訴你，就不告訴你，就～不～告～訴～你～～
<mmfei_> huntxu，我现在的arch是新安装的。。。如果所有包都下载的话等待的时间太长了。备份的是几天前的包。。。这样的目的只是想不去下载而已。。。^^
<mmfei_> 会快很多吧
<huntxu> mmfei_: 你打算過多久重裝一次？
<roylez_> huntxu: 悟空和悟能 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac284100/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 【猪猴片】猴子骑猪 - AcFun.tv
<mmfei_> 我新手。。。第一次装是乱装的。。。想重新折腾一次。。按照wiki来
<huntxu> mmfei_: 其實網絡有2M的話，半個小時能裝完的，再給你10分鐘裝x，差不多了
<mmfei_> 我是装kde的时候启动不了。。。
<huntxu> roylez_: 悟能你調皮了
<huntxu> mmfei_: 那你把它弄起來就行了，重裝幹什麽
<huntxu> roylez_: 少見啊，在家還上irc
<roylez_> huntxu: .
<mmfei_> 折腾了几天了没搞定就想着重装一次。。。是不是我漏装了什么的原因
<mmfei_> 我找不到原因
<huntxu> mmfei_:  = =，接著繼續找
<Guest39017> 李建
<mmfei_> 感觉是自己配置搞坏了
<huntxu> 刪掉配置重來也行
<mmfei_> 嗯嗯。。。
<mmfei_> 不熟悉@.@还在摸索的过程。。。就是找配置有时候都要找一阵子
<jianlee> "/nick Zhang"
<mmfei_> 这次备份一下pacman的包。主要是想着以前安装kde的时候要大半天。。。想着觉得恐怖。。。所以备份一下会省了很多东西
<zhangqunshu> asdf
<mmfei_> test
<kk> mmfei_, .. .. ㍬ 20:32 新年快乐，除夕还有 12.14天
<mmfei_> test
<zhangqunshu> asdf
<mmfei_> kk 是机器人吗？
<huntxu> 顯然
<mmfei_> 嗯嗯。。。^^
<kk> mmfei_, 如果我能帮助它。 ㍬ 20:33 新年快乐，除夕还有 12.14天
<lm_> ls
<fvw> hello all
<fvw> jyfl987: hi
<flh> jyfl987: hi
<fvw> jyfl987:  建议你用 gnome shell
<fvw> jyfl987: grid 可以类似 平铺
<fvw> jyfl987: javascript 写扩展
<flh> fvw: 想问的问题太复杂。唉
<MaskRay> xmonad，有人用它代替ide
<fvw> flh: ?
<flh> fvw: 虚拟机linux,它能不能配置无盘给另一个虚拟机启动？
<fvw> flh: 建议你直接双系统
<flh> fvw: 前提我会玩linux无盘
<flh_> fvw: 虚拟机不太稳定，刚才死了
<fvw> flh: 你可以先尝试 在 虚拟机上 安个 debian
<flh_> fvw: 我用虚拟的linux做一些服务，还是可以，所以想用它作无盘的服务器， 一下午也没成
<fvw> flh_: 然后直接 双系统吧
<flh_> fvw:是的，第一步是试试tftp启动
<fvw> flh_: 为什么要 在虚拟机上跑?
<flh_> fvw:我的cpu比较强，所以想玩死它，哈哈
<fvw> flh_: 现在 有chrome 基本 的都有了
<fvw> 主系统是什么?
<flh_> fvw: 现在是win2003,
<fvw> 一般 虚拟主机 都是 用linux 虚拟出几台
<flh_> fvw: 上面虚拟了一个liunx用来上这，并做文件服务
<fvw> flh_: 没做过 不清楚 google下
<flh_> fvw: 也没有这样死玩法，无盘有人做
<fvw> flh_: 你要虚拟一个 linux无盘 工作站/
<flh_> fvw: 主要问题是：虚拟网卡，可不可支持引导
<fvw> 不一定用网卡
<flh_> fvw: 是啊，有时给人家做点服务，比如安装一下系统
<fvw> flh_: 为什么一定要无盘?
<flh_> fvw:不一定的，pxe也可以
<flh_> fvw:最方便的装机方法可能是移动盘
<fvw> flh_:我不懂
<fvw> jyfl987: 怎么样要不试试
<flh_> fvw:你上的是真实的linux?
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 请问关于git，本地使用，当项目里的一些文件是老版本的，如何得到.git里保存的最新版本啊? 我用git checkout -- * 没有成功，只能回滚到修改前的版本，但不是最新版本。
<fvw> flh_: 现在 是
<roylez_> adam8157: Congratulations! You have successfully completed the online Machine Learn-
<roylez_> ing course (ml-class.org), offered October through December, 2011. To success-
<flh_> 娱乐还是xp好，
<roylez_> fully complete this online course, students were required to watch lectures, com-
<roylez_> plete review questions, and work through programming exercises. Your score on
<roylez_> these components were as follows:
<roylez_> Review Questions: 78 out of a maximum of 80
<roylez_> Programming Exercises: 800 out of a maximum of 800
<fvw> flh_: 我很少大游戏
<fvw> flh_: 双系统ok
<adam8157> roylez_: 啧啧
<flh_> fvw:我也是，所以我更多的时间用linux
<roylez_> adam8157: 葱白了？
<adam8157> roylez_: 想当葱白
<flh_> fvw:是的，我喜欢多系统，想什么就上什么
<adam8157> roylez_: 正在看鞋子, 买耐克阿迪去哪里买?
<roylez_> adam8157: amazon.com ...
<adam8157> roylez_: 来不及
<roylez_> adam8157: 买阿迪王的那双天马圣衣鞋好了
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 为什么输入法fctix4.12 会透明？？？？见图。。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360409 系统：11.10 unity，安装了 unity 的ppa，kernel ：3.2.0-8 pae（打过电源补丁）， 今天安装了全局菜单（以前卸载了），又再次卸载了，重启后发现输入法fcitx4.12,透明了，以前想尽办法，都做不到输入法透明，今天中奖了 …
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<flh_> 问题一下：[startup] { env DISPLAY=":0.0" /usr/bin/screen  /usr/bin/irssi } 启动不了？
<FrankLv> 字符串from="host1,hsot2.db.com,host3.uk.db.com" ssh-dss AAAAB3NzaC1kc 我想提取 引号内的host列表 awk '{if($0~/^from/){split($1,fromclause,"=");print fromclause[2]}}' 这样是可以的，不知道那个split第三参数如果想是引号的话怎么传？
<flh_> 也可能启动到了后台，
<flh_> 朋友们加油啊
 * FrankLv ;) 这样就可以了 awk '{if($0~/^from/){split($1,fromclause,"\"");print fromclause[2]}}' 
<flh_> fvw: linux比较省资源，所以有时开个虚拟机是非常快捷
<fvw> flh_: 恩
<fvw> flh_: 软件多了 和xp差不多
<fvw> 关键 还是看配置
<flh_> fvw: 不过。编译是非常吃cpu的
<fvw> flh_: 基本不编译
<fvw> jyfl987: http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1326200861.png
<flh_> fvw: 啥名堂？上面
<fvw> gnome shell 而已
<flh_> 今天遇到x86平台上虚拟安装amd64linux,无法进行，是那么一回事不？
<wishstudio> flh_: vbox?
<flh_> wishstudio: 是，正解
<wishstudio> flh_: 模拟amd64要host cpu支持虚拟化技术才可以
<fvw> jyfl987: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqgsVerrWy0
<flh_> wishstudio: 硬件当然支持的，比较新的平台
<kk> fvw ⇪ t: YouTube - gTile - Window Tiling - Linux Gnome Shell
<wishstudio> flh_: 什么叫无法进行？
<flh_> 可主机上安装的是2003 x86
<flh_> flh_: 光驱启动，在开始画面就死了。不动
<wishstudio> flh_: 不清楚了
<flh_> flh_: 挜
<flh_> flh_: 后来换了一方便 ，在同一块vdi虚拟盘上，分几个分区，用debootstrap安装，结果也启动不了
<flh> 刚才的虚拟机又死翅翅了。啊。天啊
<luoshupeng> 请问一下，Ubuntu11.10的grub2如何添加背景图啊 ？
<flh> luoshupeng: 非一两句能解啊，
<flh> win2003的稳定性总是比不了debian
<flh> 我的一个ntfs分区一片红：因为在linux下写入了大量的文件
<flh> 一片红：表示全是碎片，要不要整理？
<oneIeaf> IRC里的朋友，大家晚上好
<flh> 碎片程度百分之八十的高
<flh> oneIeaf: 你也好
<jiero> roylez 来玩 knight
<roylez_> /kick jiero
<jiero> roylez_ 乐乐，抱抱
<zhan> 假一叶
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 11.10如何调整显示器的分辨率 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360413 我有两个显示器，分辨率都不同，但找不到调整分辨率的地方。 统计信息: 发表于 由 rosn — 2012-01-10 21:25
<jiero> zhan: 再见
<oneIeaf> join #mac
<one1eaf> oneIeaf: /j #hedgewars
<oneIeaf> one1eaf: ....
<lotcor`> .......
<oneleaf> ok
 * mayli_ 求助 如何生成一个大纯文本文件呢？ 比如把系统所有的man放在一起
<oneleaf> 注册了也没关系啊。
<zhan> 袋鼠跑了？
<oneleaf> mayli好像unix风格反对这样。
<oneleaf> zhan: 哪里有袋鼠？
<Freebuilder> oneleaf, 可是正版？
<oneleaf> Freebuilder: 你不是假货。
<zhan> 像假的。
<oneleaf> Freebuilder: zhan: 。。。都不看irc记录的？
<oneleaf> 搞不懂你们两个。
 * zhan 屏蔽了各种 JOIN， PART， NICK 信息
<iDracaena> mayli_: 咋了？
<mayli_> iDracaena, ?什么咋了？
<fvw> flh: 从来不整理碎片
<iDracaena> mayli_: ust.hk
<flh> fvw: 有什么妙招？
<fvw_> 没swap 能 休眠不?
<flh> fvw_: 我是一直禁用休眠的
<Freebuilder> fvw_, 从不休眠，因为想不出休眠的理由
<fvw_> 开机快
<flh> Freebuilder: 也有人跟我同想
<Freebuilder> fvw_, 多大内存，多少秒？
<tenzu> swapfile就能休眠
<flh> fvw_: 现在的电脑，开机不会超过一分钟吧，还不可以？
<fvw_> 2G
<fvw_> xp
<fvw_> xp 安的东西多了 登陆慢
<fvw_> gnome 也是
<flh> fvw_: 我是16G，咿呀
<fvw_> flh: 笔记本都这样
<fvw_> flh: 多了 我也用不了
<flh> fvw_: 关掉一些服务吧
<fvw_> 一般 内存 用个1
<fvw_> 1g 很少
<Freebuilder> fvw_, 你休眠后启动多少秒？
<flh> fvw_: 是的，所以我想把虚拟系统放到内存上
<fvw_> flh: 不想关
<fvw_> Freebuilder: 10s
<fvw_> Freebuilder: 开盖一会就可以用 基本是这样
<Freebuilder> 哪有那么快！内核初始化都要十多秒！
<flh> fvw_: 那么快，还，真是的
<fvw_> Freebuilder: xp 没统计 总之休眠 是很快
<fvw_> Freebuilder: 没感觉
<roylez_> oneIeaf: 假叶子
<fvw_> 和待机差不多
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席
<flh> fvw_: 休眠后，硬盘转不转？
<soiamso> Freebuilder: 你看看android 2.3 就知道，快速启动 2s 就可以
<Freebuilder> fvw_,  当年 XP 内存到 1.5G 就发现休眠更慢了！
<fvw_> linux 没休眠过 没swap分区
<Freebuilder> soiamso, 那是休眠不是待机？
<fvw_> Freebuilder: 我2g没感觉
<flh> fvw_: 休眠后，硬盘转不转？
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<fvw_> Freebuilder: 可能我使用率不高
<Freebuilder> fvw_,  XP 启动不过四十余秒
<fvw_> flh: 和关机一样
<aaa_> 绿盘？
<fvw_> freebuilder: 我服务多 很满
<flh> fvw_: 我是大内存无法考虑休眠的事
<Freebuilder> fvw_, 我的硬盘只有 30M/s 那样
<soiamso> Freebuilder: 应该是待机吧，但是那个内存应该是无须电力维持的吧，现在关机就进入那个状态。
<fvw_> flh: 恩
<fvw_> Freebuilder: 没留意
<fvw_> 待机 和 休眠 就差了个内存 好像
<fvw_> 要电
<flh> Freebuilder: 你指的是平均吧？
<Freebuilder> flh, hdparm -t 结果
<fvw_> 待机 一般 5s 休眠 一般1-2分钟吧
<MaskRay> 休眠要initrd，麻烦。。
<fvw_> MaskRay: 那就算了 待机好了
<Freebuilder> fvw_, 磁盘碎片少了，开机会快的， Windows 本来在磁盘碎片问题上有优势
<Freebuilder> fvw_, 所以 Windows 开机可以做得很快
<fvw_> Freebuilder: 没留意
<fvw_> Freebuilder: 很少开机
<fvw_> Freebuilder: 我的60m/s
<fvw_> Timing buffered disk reads: 200 MB in  3.02 seconds =  66.17 MB/sec
<fvw_> 区别不大
<fvw_> linux 下 locate 有gui吗
<fvw_> catfish 不行
<fvw_> gnome do 插件 也不好
<happyaron> 现在adept还有人用么？
<tenzu_> 竟然掉了
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: suspend to disk 是不是还要 swap
<Freebuilder> fvw_, 那开机完全可做到 30s
<fvw_> Synapse 的还可以 但是 不是很实时
<fvw_> 有更好的没
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: let ... 后面不跟 in 是啥意思
<fvw_> namoamitabuddha: 好像要 不折腾了
<fvw_> xp下ntfs的 everything 搜索打开 文件很快
<fvw_> linux有类似的不
<happyaron> fvw_: beagle
<fvw_> Freebuilder: 很少留意 这些
<fvw_> happyaron: 我安过 google-desktop 可惜 太耗资源了
<fvw_> happyaron: 源里没有 我一般不安
<fvw_> happyaron: 你大2了吧
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 在 list comprehension 里面见到过
<happyaron> fvw_: 源里有的
<fvw_> happyaron: debian testing
<fvw_> happyaron: 桌面搜索 现在 好像不行了
<fvw_> happyaron: google 都不做了
<Freebuilder> fvw_, 文件系统不同，决定了 Linux 就这样
<fvw_> happyaron: 其实 我不是要桌面搜索 我只是要 个快速检索文件的工具而已
<Freebuilder> fvw_,  NTFS 的主文件表常驻内存！
<fvw_> Freebuilder: 恩 所以 everything快
<Freebuilder> fvw_, 是 NTFS 快
<fvw_> Freebuilder: 那没事 locate 有个好点 gui也可以
<fvw_> 他用了 ntfs的这个特性
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: list comprehension 其实就是 do syntax
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: list comprehension 的 let 就是 do syntax 中的 let
<Freebuilder> fvw_, 你经常搜？
<fvw_> Freebuilder: 我 桌面 是空的 打开什么文件 程序 基本都用他
<fvw_> Freebuilder: 有点像 gnome do了
<Freebuilder> fvw_, 汗！
<fvw_> Synapse 也很好
<Freebuilder> fvw_, 我只会用开始菜单！
<fvw_> Freebuilder: 文件多了 目录太深
<fvw_> 辛苦
<Freebuilder> fvw_, 开始菜单也就两级，有什么辛苦的
<MaskRay> gnome-do 是 c# 的，不是的话就用了
<fvw_> 只要是文件
<fvw_> Synapse
<fvw_> 把
<fvw_> vala
<Freebuilder> fvw_, 至于文件，那就是管理上的问题了
<fvw_> 目录太深
<fvw_> 有时候 记不住
<fvw_> 建议你用用 everthing 就会这样了
<fvw_> 程序 一般我都在启动栏
<soiamso> MaskRay: 不是vala吗？
<fvw_> happyaron: beagle 不试了 找不到
<fvw_> happyaron: 旧版有新版 没了 淘汰了?
<happyaron> fvw_: 可能吧。我没你那个需求，也不了解。
<soiamso> happyaron: search
<fvw_> happyaron: google现在都不做了
<soiamso> happyaron: 以前算是新特性，现在被遗弃了
<MaskRay> soiamso: synapse 是 vala 的……也不能用
<soiamso> MaskRay: vala 用的是 c 的rts 为什么不能用了？
<fvw_> MaskRay: 好用就行 管他呢
<kk> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 我来汇报工作 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360417 前一段时间帮周围几名同学装了Linux，现在大致汇报下情况。 最早的是班长（男生A）来找我装，装的Ubuntu 11.10,不久因为想试试compiz特效换成了Mint 11,用了大概一个月机器变慢了，但还想学更多Linux的知识，于是我给他装了Archlinux并配置好一个GNOME3 …
<Kandu> soiamso: Real Time Strategy?
<lokirf> vlc播放rm，rmvb很卡有没有解决方案???
<fvw_> lokirf: mplayer不行吗?
<soiamso> Kandu: run time system
<MaskRay> fvw_: soiamso: 依赖太多。。看上去笨重
<fvw_> mplayer有的电影 还真播不了 vlc可以 互补
<soiamso> MaskRay: 就是一个 gtk的特殊语言，也就依赖 gtk  吧
<fvw_> 好像是
<fvw_> 我感觉 vala 挺好的
<fvw_> ，Vala 并非是一种新的语言，它是一种面向对象的C 代码生成器
<lokirf> fvw_: 那就是没有办法了呗？？？
<happyaron> s390x 神器啊。
<Kandu> adam8157: 剛搞定 pascal 調用 c++ 類庫，以後不缺庫用了 XD
<tenzu> happyaron: 拜见老小
<fvw_> lokirf: 都实时
<fvw_> lokirf: 都试试
<happyaron> tenzu: 拜见疼疼
<happyaron> 有人用kubuntu么？
<happyaron> kubuntu默认的包管理器是啥？
<tenzu> happyaron: 回家了么?
<fvw_> happyaron: kde 还是不要用的好
<flh> 总之极点五笔在linux下表现就不如在xp下优美
<lokirf> fvw_: 其它的都稳定，就ＶＬＣ不行，难道编码器不一样的???
<tenzu> kde可以用, kubuntu不要用
<happyaron> tenzu: 嗯，在家呢
<happyaron> fvw_: 我用gnome2呢
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac284232/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 今天我们公司来了一个新的副总经理，起初以为是老板亲戚 - AcFun.tv
<fvw_> happyaron: 建议换3
<fvw_> happyaron: 很好
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac283536/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y [转自豆瓣]女人们想被自己喜欢的男人强奸嘛 ！ - AcFun.tv
<lokirf> Chakra 吧，kbuntu着时没兴趣...
<fvw_> happyaron: 扩展 可以自己写 用javascript
<happyaron> fvw_: 没空折腾
<adam8157> ...
<lokirf> gnome3 有没有扩展的文档，Ｇ神用了没找着啊...
<fvw_> happyaron: just use
<fvw_> lokirf: 随便下个插件 看看源码
<soiamso> lokirf: gnome 是一个神秘的组织
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席你开始看gay文了
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac283334/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 让你玩滑梯玩脱了吧！ - AcFun.tv
<flh> 总之极点五笔在linux下：就没了拼音的功能，是不是
<fvw_> xfce fvwm openbox 快不行了
<flh> fvw_: 为什么快不行了？
<tenzu> roylez_: 这个...笑死了
<fvw_> 说说而已
<flh> tenzu: 您用的是什么输入法？请教
<MaskRay> 平铺式窗口管理器方面的论文，有哪些方面可写？
<fvw_> MaskRay: 论文?
<tenzu> flh: -_-?? FIT输入法
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac284097/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 【熊喵片】放我出去。。。 - AcFun.tv
<zhan_N_zhang> roy
<flh> tenzu: fictx?
<MaskRay> fvw_: 玩具式的论文，介绍tiling的应用
<zhan_N_zhang>  roylez 主席的变态。
<flh> tenzu: 上来聊天，没有一款好用的输入法，不好受
<roylez_> lainme: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac284097/
<fvw_> flh: ibus sunpingying
<flh> tenzu: 以前在qq上，用五笔习惯了，可是fcitx.scim ibus,全不顺手
<fvw_> MaskRay: tiling不错
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 2012地球毁灭直至人类灭亡， 从arch wine程序全线崩溃开始! 2012真的来了！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360420 我的arch有几周没升级了，今天 pacman -Syu后，发现wine升级了，再接着就是wine 的 TM 2009 还远没到开始就崩溃了， 再看 x由门 7.23，发现x由门也无法启动。 看下 pacman cache的记录，从 1.3.16一直滚到1.3.35 …
<tenzu> flh: 我以前用的ibus-sunpinyin, 觉得还不错
<flh> fvw_: 我的年纪大了，不会拼音啊，不准
<fvw_> flh: 有模糊
<tenzu> flh: 你可以导入自定义词库
<flh> fvw_: 不是模糊，我是糊糊了，如果要拼音来
<tenzu> flh: fcitx的五笔
<tenzu> flh: fcitx的五笔听说也不错, 不过我不会
<fvw_> flh: 从来没学会过五笔
<fvw_> 年轻人 都不用五笔
<flh> tenzu: 我在xp下，最喜欢和顺手的是极点
<flh> fvw_: 是啊，只有上了年纪的人才五笔
<lokirf> 原来我已经上年纪了啊～～～～
<flh> 也许跟词库的适应有关吧
<fvw_> 其实现在 pinyin 比五笔还快
<fvw_> 有支持 有词库
<lokirf> 擦，难道不知道有些岗位只适用于用五笔吗？
<flh> fvw_: 会姓名当然五笔强
<flh> fvw_: 打姓名当然五笔强
<roylez_> tenzu: 这个好 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzM2NTMwMjEy.html
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 财经郎眼 2011 - 第20111226期 - 2011年终盘点 111226 - 2011 - 综艺 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<fvw_> 哦那是 生僻字 是
<fvw_> 不会读的都是
<roylez_> tenzu: 王叫兽大火力输出
<flh> fvw_: 五笔有人一分钟能打三百字呀
<lokirf> 80-100的可耻漂过...
<zhan_N_zhang> roylez寂寞了？
<flh> lokirf: 你我差不多去
<fvw_> 个人感觉拼音才是今后的走向
<roylez_> zhan_N_zhang: 你谁啊？
<roylez_> zhan_N_zhang: 死袋鼠啊
<flh> fvw_: 年纪有时也是输入法的分水岭
<zhan_N_zhang> roylez。。。我怎么是这个 nick呢。
<archl> zhan zhang 好象是个名人。
<flh> 问一下，ext4格式的性能比ext3有大的提升不？
<namoamitabuddha> flh: No
<flh> namoamitabuddha: 谢谢。那就不换了
<archl> roylez有人从美国买，我怎么寄送呢。。。明明没开国际的。。。
<archl> roylez晕倒啊。
<tenzu> roylez_: 太长...
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<roylez_> tenzu: 慢慢看
<roylez_> tenzu: 才22分钟啊
<tenzu> roylez_: 不看了, 要睡觉了, 明天早起洗衣服
<archl> tenzu: 我不睡觉了。
<archl> roylez明天7点开始睡
<tenzu> archl: 通宵帮主席刷票?
<flh> namoamitabuddha: 对于存放资料，用什么格式比较好？linux下
<flh> namoamitabuddha: 资料是杂七杂八的
<namoamitabuddha> flh: 要具体看待的, 综合性能是ext4好
<archl> tenzu: 不会。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: here?
<flh> namoamitabuddha: 我有一个200G的ntfs分区，查看整理一下，全碎片，想格掉
<namoamitabuddha> flh: 现在有个新的文件系统, 不知道是否稳定. btrfs
<DearJohn> 请问有谁有libQtWebKit.so.4这个文件么?  可以传我个么?   谢谢啦
 * tenzu 去睡了, 明早苦逼的洗衣服
<mayli_> DearJohn, http://packages.debian.org/lenny/libqt4-webkit
<kk> mayli_ ⇪ t: Debian -- Details of package libqt4-webkit in lenny
<namoamitabuddha> lenny...
<mayli_> namoamitabuddha, lenny怎么了？
<namoamitabuddha> 不到squeeze?
<fvw_> 到了
<mayli_> namoamitabuddha, 呵呵
<fvw_> 用testing吧
<namoamitabuddha> testing 不稳定
<namoamitabuddha> 我这台是 testing 的, 打算 downgrade 到 squeeze
<fvw_> 还可以
<fvw_> 没必要
<namoamitabuddha> mayli_: 话说我还没做过跨版本升级
<fvw_> 升容易 降 就不要想了
<namoamitabuddha> 所谓的 downgrade 就是 reinstall
<fvw_> en
<namoamitabuddha> testing 不稳定, 我已经多次因为 system upgrade 出问题了
<fvw_> 软件能用就不要 升
<namoamitabuddha> 各种小问题不断的
<namoamitabuddha> 那用啥 testing
<fvw_> ubuntu 还是 unstable呢
<namoamitabuddha> 谁说的?
<archl> 还是睡吧。
<namoamitabuddha> Is there any Haskeller?
<archl> 睡40分钟后再起来。不过没必要在这里了。。。
<soiamso> 竟然最后一期，最后一个人的发言，有一句，“不要只着眼D“ 后面打住了
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 什么了？
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: haskell 各种paper 应该说得很全面了？
<namoamitabuddha> 如何分析 let t f = (\ x -> f (x x)) (\ x -> f (x x)) 的类型错误
<namoamitabuddha> Occurs check: cannot construct the infinite type: t1 = t1 -> t0
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha:  你在ghc下使用？
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 对. 要加unsafeCoerce. 我想学习下这东西类型如何判断, 看上去很复杂的东西.
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 这个 Y-combinator 太著名了
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 你是要问type check 如何检测到 无限吧?
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 我觉得这个类型检查本身就很神气
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: s/神气/神奇
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: /
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 我也没有研究过这样的问题，unsafeCoerce 之后能用？
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 对
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: y f = (\ x -> f (unsafeCoerce x x)) (\x -> f (unsafeCoerce x x))
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 实际应用中需要这样的东西？
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 学习而已
<\b> alvin_rxg: 又在学习了?
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 按照，推理也是错的吧，第一个lambda函数需要 ty1 作函数的参数，但是传递进来的是 ty1->ty0
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 也就是第二个lambda函数，被传递到第一个函数里面了
<mayli_> !time
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2012 年 1 月 10 日 星期二 23:15:57
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: stackoverflow里面也有解释
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 类型跟内容是分离的哦
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 看见了, 改天学习下. 主要是 Y-combinator 没有递归形式
<zhan> ...
<zhan> erc 的 away 之后的 autoback 貌似没用的样子。。。
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 看见 wikipedia 上说 Fixed-point combinators do not necessarily exist in more restrictive models of computation. For instance, they do not exist in simply typed lambda calculus. 看来在 Haskell 里面不能设计出很好的不动点组合子.
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 很少看这类
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 估计是lisp的遗留研究方向？
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 这玩意是在Computer发明之前的, Church 和 Haskell Curry.
<\b> namoamitabuddha:  Y-comb 有嘛用? 只在学理论的时候听说过
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: haskell算是实用语言吧，基本不纠结那些问题，也能好好用。
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 但是很多人上来都不是看 top 10而是纠结于wiki,
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 我目前看 Learn You A Haskell 起步, 我英文差, 找别人 translation 的.
<\b> lern you a haskell 里的插图很有爱 :D
<draketang> 开了一个 #acfun的频道
<draketang> 喜欢看动漫阿 玩游戏的可以过去玩玩
<namoamitabuddha> 是的, 好像 translation 只有部分章节
<namoamitabuddha> 1 ~ 9
<namoamitabuddha> 1 ~ 8
<LOL_> Hi
<kk> LOL_, 好 ㍯ 23:51 新年快乐，除夕还有 12.01天
<LOL_> Im coming
<LOL_> kk: 小K好
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha:  期望你能运用到实践当中
<LOL_>  > Time.now
<zhan> 我也看了 learn you 的前面几章，最近没空看了。。。
<kk> LOL_, 很高兴听到这个。 ㍯ 23:54 新年快乐，除夕还有 12.00天
<mayli_> jj
<alvin_rxg> \b: 题目都不会啊……我整出来的式子都挺复杂的，不知道咋化简成那个答案…
<mayli_> alvin_rxg, ?
<alvin_rxg> ?
<knownbad> 这个不错。  http://goo.gl/UrckB
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y The Dell Online Store: Build Your System
<\b> alvin_rxg: 没复杂的式子的啊... 都是高中数学。连积分都不用算..
<\b> alvin_rxg: 话说德国中学就要计算 fourier 级数
<flh> 还有人在不工
<flh> 无线连接能不能指定ip?
<flh> adam8157_away: 无线连接能不能指定ip?
<knownbad> 可以
<flh> knownbad: 谢，急死我了
<flh> knownbad: 给个格式?
<knownbad> networkmanager 下就就可以了。
<\b> flh: ifconfig wlan0 8.7.6.5
<flh> knownbad: 因为全是自家的电脑和无线路由
<flh> \b: 太好了，我真急。
<knownbad> 哦，第一次设定？
<flh> knownbad: 是的，我以前一直用网线的
<knownbad> 那就 ifconfig.
<knownbad> 但为何？
<knownbad> 听起来有点奇怪。
<flh> 无线还掉线了，真她妈啊
<knownbad> 如果连线没问题而无线却有，可能笔记本的无线驱动有问题。
<knownbad> ubuntu 应该有其他的软件装了。
<leo-> 这么晚了，还有人
 * knownbad 马上爆毙
<flh> 想的是无线的方便，可是不正常
<flh> auto wlan0
<flh> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<flh> 我是这个样子的
<knownbad> 没用gui?
<\b> flh: iface 那是啥？ gentoo 的配置文件?
<flh> 也是人家网上说的，也可以上去。连接上
<flh> \b: 我照你的写了，看看
<\b> flh: dhcp 的?
<\b> flh: 为啥不用 networkmanager?#
<flh> 没有连接上，
<\b> alvin_rxg: oh ye，今晩又不用干活了，他连让我干什么活都没搞清楚
<\b> flh: 为什么
<flh> 我用了两行，，auto wlan0
<flh> ifconfig 192.168.1.124
<flh> ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.124
<flh> 只用最后一行是不是?
<\b> flh: 你先试试 dhcp， 别手动指定。。。 这年头路由里都支持 dhcp 了
<\b> flh: 你那是神马的配置文件?
<\b> flh: 不认识。。看上去像 gentoo 的
<flh> 我是 network/下的那个
<\b> ?
<\b> 你手动能连?
<flh> 我想指定ip
<flh> 自动的可以
<\b> ..
<\b> 那你到路由里指定就好了
<\b> 本机没办法
<knownbad> 是否有任何的 network manager 在跑？
<\b> 你指定了，路由不认
<\b> 不像集线器
<flh> \b: 格式?
<flh> /etc/network/.... 照你说的写，不行
<\b> ...你之前又没说 /etc/network...
<\b> 每个系统都不一样，我问你什么 distro, 你也没说...
<flh> 是的，我是第一次，完全照有线网卡的样子
<flh> 我是debina
<flh> debian
<flh> 只有指定ip,ssh 才方便
<flh> \
<knownbad> /etc/network/interfaces 里设定？
<flh> \b: 我换win下，那边的输入法太不方便 了
<knownbad> 我试过 wpa2 + static ip 但可能每个 router 不同。
<\b> flh: 既然是 dhcp 指定的 ip, 你改 dhcp 规则。自己计算机上指定了不算数
<flh> 在路由上有mac指定ip?
<knownbad> dhcp reserve。
<flh> 我是一个路由一家人用，不要多的ip
<\b> flh: 无线路由都不群发，你听 mac 也没用。 除非强行刷新网有机器的 mac
<flh> \b: 笔记本无线不能指定ip，那真太无聊了
<\b> flh: 可以指定，但你的无线路由不认
<flh> goolge也找不到一个完整的说法
<\b> flh: 你要固定的 ip 到无线路由的设置里改
<leo-> 同意flh
<leo-> 我以前弄过
<flh> \b: 我想用本做服务器，所以要指定ip ,台式机拿来玩
<\b> flh: 说了啊，到无线路由的 dhcp 映射表里改
<\b> flh: 否则就关掉 dhcp , 手动指定 ip
<flh> \b: 要给点提示。
<leo-> 上图吧
<knownbad> 路由只认 ip，除非开 mac filter。
<leo-> 我现在拔号
<flh> \b: 你的意思是在无线路由上来做？
<\b> flh: 是的
<\b> flh: 你自己计算机上改了，网里的其他计算机不认
<flh> \b: 也是，一定得路由完全，才能相互访问
<\b> flh: 不是以前简单的集线器或者一根总线了
<flh> \b:老了，几个小时也没有弄出名堂来
<leo-> 走了，你们聊的有点复杂
<\b> ofan_: 你又来坐电梯了，上上下下
<ofan_> 。。。
<happyaron> ...
<flh> \b: 有线和无线能同时用吗？
<flh> \b: 我把有线的接上了，想慢慢弄无线
<flh> 不然，跑来跑去，累死人啊
<flh> \b: 无线连接和有线连接可不可同时开启？
<knownbad> 可以
<flh> knownbad: 看来你什么都知道
<knownbad> 不是，是用过
<flh> knownbad: 我的路由上没有什么多的设置。
<knownbad> 有些是通用的。
<flh> knownbad: 如果弄不了，无线就是罢设了，有点可惜
<knownbad> 你的路由应该也可以用 static ip。
<flh> knownbad: 调试的时候，两边走，太累了。虽然只有几米路
<\b> flh: 能同时用..
<knownbad> 你该先试试 wireless dhcp，连了后再试试 static ip。
<flh> knownbad: 没有这样的选项，我的路由是：Tenda
<\b> alvin_rxg: 又到了吃胡萝卜的季节了。。。   晩上吃大白菜
<knownbad> 不是，是由客户端设定。
<alvin_rxg> \b: 不是吧，别的也还行的啊。 rosenkohl 之类的
<alvin_rxg> \b: 之前说什么不用干活了？
<flh> 配置文件用：/etc/network/inter－－这个吗？
<\b> alvin_rxg: rosenkohl 太便宜了。。
<alvin_rxg>  :/
<alvin_rxg> 这边上星期涨到90+¢
<\b> alvin_rxg: 本来今天晩上要写 matlab 处理数据的，那人测出来的数据他自己都搞混了。他明天搞清楚了再告知我。于是今天解放了..
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<\b> alvin_rxg: 这里 lidl 长年 0,59€
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<alvin_rxg> 好便宜啊
<knownbad> 应该吧。  你先设好 dhcp 再说。
<\b> alvin_rxg: weißkohl 和 rosekohl 里面的那几张叶子不好吃...
<alvin_rxg> 呃，那东东本来就不咋的
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我忽然想起来， 水池的柜子里还有半棵 11 月份的 weißkohl..
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<\b> 开饭
<\b> alvin_rxg: knownbad: 今天肠男这么安静?
<alvin_rxg1> 不知道
<alvin_rxg1> 间歇性的宕机
<ofan_> 肠男
<flh> knownbad: 无线连接成功看不出来？
<knownbad> ifconfig
<knownbad> 会显示 ip 的
<flh> auto wlan0
<\b> flh: 看 iwconfig , 有没有 ap
<flh> 是的，要iwconfig
<knownbad> 没连过？
<\b> 杯具, kernel panic 了...
<\b> 哪里出了点问题，难道是因为昨天升级了？
<knownbad> 升天了
<knownbad> 大肠男今天不在了。
<chi2> \b: opensuse經常panic
<\b> ---
<gebjgd>  
<gebjgd> \b: 電子書裏看不了繁體字
<gebjgd> \b: 鬱悶
<\b> :D
<gebjgd> 正好趕上simpson
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: sony看繁體有問題啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: \b 值麽
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: \b http://www.druckerzubehoer.de/shop/product/catid/D-PAPIER_LAMINIEREN_FOLIE_LPF/subcatid/AKTION_LPF/productid/1722228-X100067/site/-1&shopid=/lng/de_DE?shopid=e4d44ef35a070712e7acee43e01ea2af&visitid=&refid=news
<kk> gebjgd,啥网址y Fotorahmen MP3 Radiowecker, 4,3" Monitor für Aktion mit TIEFPREISGARANTIE bei druckerzubehoer.de
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: \b http://www.druckerzubehoer.de
<kk> gebjgd,啥网址y Druckerpatronen, Tintenpatronen und Toner mit TIEFPREISGARANTIE bei druckerzubehoer.de!!!Druckerpatronen, Tintenpatronen und Toner mit TIEFPREISGARANTIE bei druckerzubehoer.de!!!
<\b> ...
<gebjgd> \b: 13歐
<\b> i'd read paper books
<gebjgd> \b: 電子相框
<\b> ---
<gebjgd> \b: mp3
<gebjgd> \b: radio wecker
<gebjgd> \b: 4.3zoll
<gebjgd> \b: 13歐.太便宜了吧
<\b> ..
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: http://www.hi-pda.com/forum/redirect.php?goto=findpost&ptid=493024&pid=6071621
<kk> alvin_rxg1,啥网址y Sony Reader论坛资源汇总检索帖 - E-INK - Geek Talks · 奇客怪谈 - Hi!PDA Hi!PDA - Powered by Discuz!
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 早就刷過了
<alvin_rxg1> http://www.hi-pda.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=697504
<kk> alvin_rxg1,啥网址y SONY PRS-350 CJK大字库 刷机汉化包（V5） - E-INK - Geek Talks · 奇客怪谈 - Hi!PDA Hi!PDA - Powered by Discuz!
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 看不了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 簡體沒有問題
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 郁闷啊
<alvin_rxg1> 嗯嗯，看来 cjk 不包含繁体
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 不知道什么电子书能完美的看中文繁体书
<fivesheep> kindle
<happyaron> kindle
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 真的假的?
<fivesheep> 反正 简体能看 繁体就能看
<fivesheep> 字体问题
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 知道是字体问题
<knownbad> gebjgd: 大肠来了
<fivesheep> 因为简体并不比繁体高级.. 不会差别对待.
<knownbad> 不是，是因为繁体字比简体字多其实。
<gebjgd> 显然
<gebjgd> 就是因为没有繁体字
<knownbad> 台湾没繁体字下载吗？
<knownbad> 我已叛国不知道台湾的发展如何。
<fivesheep> 你有没台胞证?
<knownbad> 有，但可能过期了。
<fivesheep> 你能否用台胞证入境?
<knownbad> 得用台湾护照但也过期了。
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: HanaMinA
<fivesheep> knownbad: http://www.theofficeleader.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=5301 这买得过不?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 拷贝了
<kk> fivesheep,啥网址y Bestar Hampton 69430, 69430-63, Laminate L Shape Office Desk Workstation
<fivesheep> 他妈的涨价了. 前几天还是280
<knownbad> 这么大不要吧？
<fivesheep> 我电脑多啊
<fivesheep> 一个imac27, 还有两15" laptops
<knownbad> 富二代
<fivesheep> 外加一对大音箱
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 真有钱
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 有鸡毛啊. 血汗钱
<knownbad> 买鐡架的
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 我的桌子2米长.表示无压力. 一台机.一台上网本
<fivesheep> 我喜欢三角形的
<fivesheep> 左右开弓
<knownbad> bikini trim?
<fivesheep> 我都有点想自己买材料钉一个了
<knownbad> 鐡架加强化玻璃。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 没合适形状的
<knownbad> 你上次不是找了个吗？  我看过的。
<fivesheep> 键盘不是在中间
<fivesheep> 键盘不是在中间
<knownbad> 刚刚吃了 big mac。
<knownbad> 你房间大。
<fivesheep> sb啊. 吃这种东西
<fivesheep> 垃圾食品
<knownbad> 去买个 used furniture 好了。
<fivesheep> 看过没合适的
<fivesheep> good will
<knownbad> 很多公司卖的便宜。
<fivesheep> 哪里找?
<knownbad> 不是，是人家公司倒了或是搬家不要了。
<knownbad> 你 google 下。
<knownbad> 我这里很多的。
<fivesheep> 你给个例子我看看. 不知道什么关键字
<knownbad> 商业用的家具都满实在的。
<knownbad> 就 used furniture？
<knownbad> 只是我去过的一家。  http://www.abefurniture.com/
<knownbad> used office furniture
<fivesheep> http://www.abefurniture.com/
<fivesheep> 我看到一个可以的
<fivesheep> 不过没货
<knownbad> 少个字差很多。
<knownbad> 你怎么也找到同一家?
<fivesheep> 我给错了
<fivesheep> 我copy你的网址
<fivesheep> lol
<knownbad> 找个附近可以亲自看看。
<knownbad> 二手货不好线上买。
<fivesheep> 嗯
<fivesheep> 不过二手货其实也不便宜 除非自卖
<fivesheep> 去过那个 pawn-exchange
<fivesheep> 超贵
<knownbad> 等特买。
<knownbad> 但材质好。
<fivesheep> 我想我还是研究一下美国的木料市场
<fivesheep> 自己做一个..
<knownbad> 夸下来会压坏小小鸟的。
<fivesheep> 我爷爷可是做木工的. 哥就算没正儿八经去学, 也耳濡目染过
<snugglecat> 表示不怕， 我的是鹰
<snugglecat> 我的界面好红阿
<knownbad> http://configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?oc=DNDNGN1c&c=us&l=en&s=eep&cs=6099&model_id=inspiron-15r-n5110
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y The Dell Online Store: Build Your System
<fivesheep> 11 太小了
<knownbad> 小猫炖好了没？
<fivesheep> 猫不好吃的
<fivesheep> knownbad: 台湾人吃猫不
<knownbad> 背着出去的刚好。
<knownbad> 不知但应该较少。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 美国office也是用微软的么
<gebjgd> knownbad: 小的就买薄的
<knownbad> 不是，是用非常软。
<knownbad> 不是微软而已
<knownbad> gebjgd: 没钱。
<gebjgd> knownbad: asus x101h
<knownbad> 老婆快来了，怕她在套子上撮洞。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 你不打算要孩子?
<knownbad> 你自个买了了就跟我推销？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 恩
<gebjgd> knownbad: 够小够薄够轻
<gebjgd> knownbad: 老婆都喜欢
<knownbad> 她真要再说。  她挺没耐性的。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 其实挺好的, 先搞个孩子, 让她缓冲一下
<knownbad> 我还好，都可以但爷爷了。
<knownbad> 他真要来了我却开始担心。
<knownbad> 她。。。。。。。。。
<knownbad> alvin_rxg1: 有牛奶喝就不要买之乳牛回家。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 买什么乳牛?
<knownbad> gebjgd: dell 的价格好也容易升级。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 升级什么?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不过薄
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不够薄
<knownbad> 美国式的说法。  有女孩子睡就好，别自找麻烦娶回家。
<knownbad> dell 的 oem win7 很好升级的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不用win
<knownbad> 又不是我自己用。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 娶个老婆吃奶???
<knownbad> 说错了，是买牛奶喝不要买之乳牛。
<knownbad> 是啊。  真生个让比比泡奶，我喝老婆的。
<knownbad> 长生不老。
<snugglecat> 我的界面弄非常漂亮了
<knownbad> 不屑
<snugglecat> 像个萝莉用的
<knownbad> 小猫砂锅呢？
<snugglecat> 好吧
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 炖了没？
<alvin_rxg1> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/7eaae642jw1doxiuel2hyj.jpg
<\b> snugglecat: long time no see
<snugglecat> 啥意思
<\b> snugglecat: 今天还没见你过 xD
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 找错误呢
<knownbad> alvin_rxg1: 这个好
<knownbad> alvin_rxg1: 要是字体的我就收录下来
<alvin_rxg1> knownbad: http://www.onlineocr.net/
<kk> alvin_rxg1,啥网址y Free Online OCR - convert scanned PDF and images to Word, JPEG to Word
<knownbad> 废话
<alvin_rxg1>  :/
<knownbad> 你何时开始搞笑的？
<alvin_rxg1>  ?_?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: googlemail崩溃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: googlemap崩溃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 你那里有这问题么
<alvin_rxg1> 什么问题？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: googlemap崩溃
<alvin_rxg1> googlemap 怎么崩溃
<knownbad> googleearth?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 输入东西崩溃
<alvin_rxg1> 求教，网页是怎么崩溃的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: android google map
<alvin_rxg1> 垃圾
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 估计是新的升级太垃圾
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 删了就没事了
<alvin_rxg1> 12月16号的版本
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 又装了一遍.没事了......
<snugglecat> knownbad, 台湾大选了
<knownbad> 我的票给你投
<alvin_rxg1> 奇闻共欣赏 http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=7Lm3eyp4
<snugglecat> knownbad, 不回去投票么。
<alvin_rxg1> *奇文
<knownbad> 不去，老妈子去了。
<snugglecat> 投给谁阿， 民进党还是国民党
<knownbad> 现时投给国民党。
<knownbad> 谁好就投给谁。
<alvin_rxg1> 绝对投给共产党~ xD
<knownbad> 有字体了。
<snugglecat> 貌似李登辉曾经是共产党员
<knownbad> 他只是个投机者。
<\b> alvin_rxg1: 从前cu上有篇更nb的
<snugglecat> ：）
<knownbad> 基本上蛮不要脸的。
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 听符合他曾经的身份
<knownbad> 它是陈水扁的偶像。
<alvin_rxg1> \b: 是说买房的么？
<knownbad> 难怪陈水扁成了今天装样子。
<\b> alvin_rxg1: 不是
<snugglecat> 宋楚瑜如何
<knownbad> 过气了。
<snugglecat> 我看 av 的时候， 想 那些官 应该去做 av 的难主角
<snugglecat> 男主角
<knownbad> 以前不错的但后来成了个“曾经过”脚色。
<snugglecat> 哦
<knownbad> 他基本上没当官很久了，他的竞选条件是他"曾经如何如何”。
<knownbad> 这些大概是15-20年前的事了。
<knownbad> 所以他有票源但也就 3% 好似。新一代的根本不理他。
<knownbad> 所以是个"曾经过“。
<knownbad> 或是”当年勇“吧。  他不是个好汉。
<knownbad> 私心也强。
<snugglecat> o
<knownbad> 曾经过是美国的用词。我突然发觉我真成了美国人了。
<snugglecat> 奶妈的
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 被美国文化洗脑了?????
<knownbad> 融合了。
<snugglecat> 被美国同化了???
<snugglecat> 你母亲会说英文么
<knownbad> 美国文化没什么不好，中国文化也没什么不好。
<knownbad> 只有一个文化就不好了。
<snugglecat> :)
<knownbad> yes, she speak english.
<snugglecat> 哦
<knownbad> and what about you?  aren't you leaning english?
<snugglecat> 去美国才会说还是本来就会说
<snugglecat> i can't say english
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: kindle 不错。
 * snugglecat 把 fishoneeyed 吃了
<fishoneeyed> snugglecat: ？
<snugglecat> 我是猫
<fishoneeyed> snugglecat: 不用，我不好吃。
<snugglecat> 你是鱼
<knownbad> what?
<snugglecat> what wha
<snugglecat> what what
<knownbad> of course you can.  everyone learned english in school even my wife.
<snugglecat> 不行了， 脑袋塞住了
<knownbad> where is your kitten?
<knownbad> 小猫呢？
<\b> 有没有彩色的 diff 啊?
<\b> 又不想用第三方的工具..
<snugglecat> sleeping
<snugglecat> 妈妈米啊
<knownbad> 好吃吗？
<snugglecat> 我脑袋阻塞了
<kk>  06:04
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 买的KINDLE什么？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 5寸的？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 买了。6寸的。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 没有5 的吧？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 太小。准备弄个9寸的
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 6寸不爽
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 看干什么用，文档9寸。其他6寸。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 不过挺有读书的感觉。好多年没好好读书了。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 用老婆的那个就不爽
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 那是你没有看进去。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 所以准备去米国买个9寸的
 * gebjgd 睡觉
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 最大的好处就是随拿随看不受时间地点影响
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 就知道睡。
<\b> quickCheck 貌似有时靠人品...
<odayfans> http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2007/02/why-cant-programmers-program.html
<kk> odayfans ⇪ t: Coding Horror: Why Can't Programmers.. Program?
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 看书要图文并茂，Kindle看图无能
<MeaCulpa> 如果只有文字，还不如有声读物了
<MeaCulpa> so why...
<MeaCulpa> Text only的书本，根本不用劳烦眼睛
<MeaCulpa> 我还是看好小尺寸的ipad
<\b> 把 pdf 打印出来看的路过...
<\b> TestCase 写完啦，睡觉..
<MeaCulpa> 除非Kindle能让我用正则搜索...
<MeaCulpa> 我相信以后的有声读物也会先进些
<icrazyhack> 這裡的人好少啊
<MeaCulpa_> icrazyhack: 现在才几点...
 * icrazyhack slaps MeaCulpa_ around a bit with a large trout
<icrazyhack> 我想加入Python群,可是告訴我沒註冊,要怎麼弄?
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 买平板
<MeaCulpa_> ofan_: 恩
<MeaCulpa_> icrazyhack: 什么Python群？
<MeaCulpa_> icrazyhack: 华蟒？
<MeaCulpa_> ofan_: 有声读物要是能按声音搜索，精确定位就好了
<icrazyhack> MeaCulpa_:不是,就英文的那個
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: android已经内置语音搜索了
<MeaCulpa_> icrazyhack: 不知道
<MeaCulpa_> ofan_: 那倒是不错
<ofan_> 识别率还很高
<icrazyhack> MeaCulpa_:好把,謝謝
<ofan_> 中式英语识别无压力
<MeaCulpa_> 那朗读纯文本，Adroid应该也无压力
<ofan_> 内置tts
<MeaCulpa_> so... why Kindle... 完全是应为Amazon买书容易
<ofan_> 可以读pdf
<MeaCulpa_> 就像买ipod是因为Apple买音乐容易
<MeaCulpa_> 对中国人没啥意思了
<ofan_> 原版书一本就能换俩kindle
<MeaCulpa_> ofan_: 擦，也是，美国书太贵了
<ofan_> 所以这学期我全用电子版
<ofan_> 上课带一平板就够了
<MeaCulpa_> 所以呢，中国人跑图书馆不躲
<MeaCulpa_> 跑图书馆不多，因为书随便就能买
<MeaCulpa_> ofan_: 我现在觉的新加坡，日本，韩国的vpn很实用
<ofan_> 访问美国网站都一样的速度
<MeaCulpa_> 刚刚好在墙外，又保留了地理信息
<MeaCulpa_> ofan_: 访问日韩的就不一样了
<ofan_> 日本的还好
<MeaCulpa_> ofan_: 我这里出去几乎都走新加坡
<ofan_> 很少看日韩的
<MeaCulpa_> en
<MeaCulpa_> 打游戏用得着，呵呵，貌似那些玩家都去搞亚太的vpn
<ofan_> 新加坡现在是亚洲一数据中心了
<ofan_> 香港貌似也是
<MeaCulpa_> 香港不是
#ubuntu-cn 2012-01-11
<MeaCulpa_> 新加坡绝对是
<ofan_> google不是要在香港高搞数据中心么
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: .
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 火球
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 醒啦
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: ?
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 4点就醒了，操蛋
<jiero> MeaCulpa你也可以搞。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: ...你老了
<jiero> MeaCulpa。。。那是老了么。。。
<jiero>  ofan 你倒是好久没见了。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 一柱擎天？
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 4点醒来，不是老头是啥...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 屁，烦心
<jiero> :)
<ofan_> 给我个帽子就能见了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 烦心事还能影响睡眠，老了你
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 确实
<jiero> 。。。有了帽子反而不想做事了。。。
<ofan_> 踢自己
<jiero> roylez是更成熟了
<jiero> ofan_ 一起。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac280304/index_10.html
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 【福利】关键字：王福重【年末第零弹】 - AcFun.tv
<jiero> ofan_ 好了，平衡了吧。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 合集
<ofan_> shit
<jiero> ofan_ 我卖了4个耳机了，成本回来了。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 用工荒
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我国的服务员大多只有6个月工作时间，无视
<ofan_> jiero: you out
<jiero> ofan_ 恩。。。
<jiero> ofan_ 你小脑袋在想什么呢？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 要是我4点醒来，我就看A看到小腹抽筋睡觉，或者操机操到大脑抽筋睡觉
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 用工荒这集不错
<MeaCulpa_> en
<MeaCulpa_> 户口，暂住证，健康证，你都有么，呵呵
<MeaCulpa_> 其实可以胳肢窝下面刺字...XX肉联厂之类
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 北洋和民国政府当年没有采取任何限制人口流动的措施，否则魔都还是松江那样
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 你起来这么早干嘛？
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 俄国人是不是也粗鲁啊？
 * jiero 已经被屏蔽了
<ofan1> MeaCulpa_: 你有帽子没
<tusooa> ofan1: exp有
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: http://i.imgur.com/KaKhA.jpg
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 起床
<tusooa> 吁
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 我想买个vps建论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360431 想给公司建立一个论坛，可以外网访问的，首先想到的就是在论坛买个vps建立。 可是论坛的我只会在windows下用康盛的方案傻瓜安装。 如果在ubuntu下，我该怎么做呢？ ps：本人仅仅会ubuntu，Discuz简单的操作，不过我很愿意去学习，望大家给个 …
<kingbo> 早
<ibodi> eexp: u10.04 内核最多可以升级到 2.6.38 而不是 3.0 对不对？
<eexp> ibodi: 发行版本，就是跟着走。高的版本，自己编译。高了没啥用。
<whxhsshsh> 啊
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu怎样安装阵列驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360434 我是用win的，不过想装ubuntu。 不过我的硬盘是阵列的。所以在装系统时要加载阵列驱动。 win7我就会在安装时加载驱动，不过ubuntu就不会了 统计信息: 发表于 由 huoteihj — 2012-01-11 9:36
<ofan> ssh 转发的时候能不能让ssh记录用户登陆？
<ibodi> eexp: 哦。那我现在 2.6.32 不必升级？
<fvw> 那么静
<eexp> 内核升级干嘛。除开你硬件驱动支持不好。 ibodi
<roylez> eexp: eexp
<roylez> huntxu: 胡子
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: mea
<ibodi> eexp: 哦。内核是干这个用的。好的。谢谢
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡
<fvw> 3.1还可以 起码我的无线可以用了
<huntxu> roylez: 我要帽子
<eexp> fvw: 破硬件
<eexp> 乐乐，还不回家
<fvw> 8192SE
<lainme> roylez: 主席
<eexp> 带点土特产回家。 roylez
<eexp> lainme: 你变富婆了啊
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • Vmware Workstation在Ubuntu11.10只能单向使用“Copy & Paste”功能的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360437 机器（host）的配置是Ubuntu 11.10 64bit，安装了Vmware Workstation 8.0.1，Vmware tools 使用典型安装，Vmware 的“Guest Isolation”选项勾选了“Enable copy and Paste”。 虚拟系统（Guest）是Windows xp，问题是我可以在Ubunt …
<roylez> huntxu: 你要啥帽子？
<huntxu> roylez: op帽
<roylez> huntxu: 我以为是法师帽
<huntxu> hiahia
<roylez> huntxu: 这个不错
<roylez> huntxu: 蛋蛋啥时候招惹到你了？
<eexp> 丫丫的。联合欺负蛋蛋
<huntxu> 我就看看他幾點上班而已
<huntxu> 今天比較晚啊
<roylez> huntxu: 好奇害死蛋蛋啊
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
<fvw> ....................
<huntxu> adam8157: 蛋蛋你來啦
<adam8157> 刚来.
<adam8157> huntxu: 你太坏了
<huntxu> 我關心你
<adam8157> ...
<huntxu> 比如你11點不來我會考慮報警
<ibodi> u11.10 窗口标题栏，工具栏，底色都是嘿嘿的，几个窗口层叠，很难分清楚。有简单的方法修改吗？好像11.10没哟自定义之类的
<roylez> adam8157: http://cache.boston.com/bonzai-fba/Original_Graphic/2008/06/14/1213462663_8520-1.gif
<ibodi> eexp: 你现在哪个U版本啊？roylez adam kk
<roylez> ibodi: 没版本
<ibodi> ubuntu 6.06 ?
<roylez> ibodi: 在家用Arch，在公司用Debian
<ibodi> roylez: 那你混在这里莫鱼啊呢？
<ofan> ssh不分配tty登录时能不能写wtmp？
<roylez> ibodi: 混习惯了
<fvw> debian 好
<ibodi> roylez: 真诚，好孩子。
<roylez> ibodi: 5.04开始用ubuntu，用到6.06就没用了
<huntxu> ibodi: 如果這個頻道沒用ubuntu的都閃人，會剩下一半人口
<ibodi> 我从5.10 开始用，到现在还没有莫明白。
<roylez> ibodi: 你大概是平时还在用windows吧。只管扔了windows和qq，很简单就会了 :P
<ibodi> 看来我才是草级粉丝
<ibodi> 不是的我几乎没有用W 那个更加不知怎么用了。
<ibodi> 原来不怎么喜欢11.10，心念一转，他还是挺好的。
<nyfair> 于是其实这里经常发言的都没用U
<eexp> ibodi: 啥哦。 win不需要你会用。只需要你点确认就行的嘛。
<roylez> eexp: 神说得对
<fvw> ub 臃肿
<ibodi> EEXP 什么哦，比如想知道电脑CPU RAM 多少之类 ，至少要知道点哪个吧。
<nyfair> arch更甚啊，dev包都不分开。不过我觉得是好事
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 一个英国阿三，一封邮件带了11个附件，弄得我的mutt标题格式都乱了，仔细一看，全是签名里的....
<ibodi> 越学越不明白，也不是非好事。
<eexp> ibodi: 知道了，有啥用。win又不是给你自己来调整配置 的
<fvw> 能工作就行 都一样
<ofan> ssh怎么强制写wtmp？
<nyfair> ◕‿‿◕
<ibodi> ◕‿‿◕
<fvw>  ◕‿‿◕
<ibodi> .27.165
<mraandtux> QB is Dying, You Know?
<jiero> ofan_ 美国不是免费课本计划吗？
<noctuorare> mraandtux: 你說的是小圓中的QB嗎？
<nyfair> nop
<jiero> nyfair: 你又来了。
<jiero> nyfair: 能告诉我怎么搞 vorbis的音乐封面支持吗？
<jiero> nyfair: 为啥名片
<jiero> mp3 能有封面图片， ogg的没看到呢。
<nyfair> 我知道1.18之后的foobar2000有这功能，linux我只用mpd，这个真不熟悉
<eexp> jiero: 去官方看标准嘛
<lainme> eexp: ……不能和您比
<eexp> lainme: 说住山里面？
<jiero> eexp: 哦。看了我也不懂啊。
<cloudsben> 我问下阿
<nyfair> 反正这是个apev2tag，应该支持ape tag的软件都能处理吧
<eexp> oggvideotools jiero
 * jiero 不明白为啥 rythmbox可以看到，有些软件就看不到呢。
<jiero> 可能和ogg没关系
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: ....
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: html签名
<lainme> eexp: 是啊
<eexp> 封面应该怎么说。 jiero
<nyfair> 用外部图片不好么？
<eexp> 咋没关，ogg支持嵌入好多信息的
<jiero> eexp album cover
<eexp> 还没编码问题
<jiero> nyfair: 就是外部图片没检测到-同目录的。
<eexp> libmp3splt-ogg
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 阿三真是满天飞，mb
<eexp> lainme: 你是富婆。或者你嫁富翁了？都住山里面了。
<jiero> lainme: 富婆 :D
<lainme> eexp: ……
<lainme> eexp: 我是住便宜学生宿舍的穷人
<eexp> 你说你住山里面的嘛
<jiero> eexp: 香港是座大山。
<jiero> eexp: 不对，是山村
<jiero> lainme: 还不到放假时间？
<lainme> jiero: 不到。还有8天
<jiero> ofan_ 卖了4个了，成本回来了。
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<eexp> 边上，才是山嘛
<ofan> jiero: 卖屁股？
<jiero> ofan_ 2天卖4个，准备多进
<jiero> ofan_ 耳机。
<ofan> 奥
<jiero> ofan_ 耳塞。
<jiero> of
<ofan> 为毛lastb显示的log那么少？
<nyfair> 什么耳塞，偶也要
 * ofan 为毛lastb显示的log那么少？
<jiero> nyfair:  Ultimate Ears 200
<noctuorare> 有人來#acfun的嗎？
<ofan> jiero: 我的也是ue
<nyfair> 同去
<nyfair> 有#acfun?
<zhan> eexp: 阿姨
<noctuorare> nyfair: 去吧，在建。
<nyfair> avfun太恐怖了，都是哲学家
<eexp> zhan: 乖鱼鱼。
<jiero> ofan: 哦。你的肯定比我卖的高级。
<jiero> ofan: 我卖最低端的型号。
<tenzu> noctuorare: 有op么?
<jiero> tenzu: 疼疼也去
<noctuorare> tenzu: 沒有，我哪有……
<tenzu> jiero: 拿了op去把所有人都ban了
<jiero> tenzu: 伟大
<jiero> ofan现在我想把电脑卖了。。。用了1个月，卖大概能净赚 150%
<mraandtux> nyfair: 而且是哲♂学♂家
<noctuorare> mraandtux: ……
<jiero> nyfair: 来校对 hedgewars 翻译吧。
<eexp> 破刺猬。又没人玩
<nyfair> 都没玩过，空耳翻译要闹笑话的
<jiero> eexp: 来玩刺猬
<jiero> nyfair: 不会的，韦诺之战我都是没玩翻译的。
<jiero> nyfair: 一边玩一边翻译这种辛苦事我才不干。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • xp和ubuntu双系统，为什么最好把ubuntu装在最后一个盘？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360440 rt。 我先装的windows xp系统，然后分了四个盘C，D，E，F。我问别人，都说最好把ubuntu装在最后一个盘，为什么？装在中间的盘不行吗？比如E盘？装在最后有什么好处呢？ 这里说的装在哪个盘，是指在ubuntu …
 * adam8157 http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/168980.htm 想买
<jiero> nyfair: 校对是检验中文的，不是其他文字，我的文字不够有趣。
<nyfair> 哦，那好吧
<eexp> ub那安装界面，那进度条提示，不知道谁翻译的。“52个文件个” 似乎是这样的。nnnd
<Andrew_Leo> ubuntu装在最后面可以避免你在调整前面分区的时候误伤其它正常分区。但这并不是必须的，我就在分区夹缝中装过....
<zhan> adam8157: 财主
<jiero> eexp: 是你吧。
<eexp> 胡说
<jiero> zhan: 你可以当财主。
<zhan> jiero: 袋鼠？
<eexp> 明显后面是/per的写法
<jiero> zhan: 。。。
<jiero> zhan: 财主
<zhan> jiero: 怎么可能，阿姨才是财主
<jiero> 算了。继续校对
<adam8157> zhan: 哈?
<zhan> jiero: 我穷学生一个
<adam8157> eexp: <-- 财主
 * jiero 穷的$5的pizza都不舍得吃了。。。
<zhan> adam8157: 你想买的那玩意肯定特贵
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: http://linuxcommando.blogspot.com/2008/10/how-to-disable-ssh-host-key-checking.html
<kk> roylez ⇪ t: Linux Commando: How to disable SSH host key checking
<adam8157> zhan: under 1000$ 戴尔超级本
<roylez> jiero: $5的pizza，土豪
<centerpoint> firefox  的icedtea6-plugin java applet插件老崩溃,
<zhan> jiero: $5 啊，我们一顿饭要控制在 RMB 5
<jiero> roylez:  你见鬼吧。。。现在一小时都挣不到 $3
<jiero> roy
<roylez> jiero: 我那时候天天吃土豆烧牛肉，便宜....最便宜的蔬菜和最便宜的肉
<centerpoint> 但是安装sun java plugin 后 chromium-browser正常了,但是firefox 认不到
<jiero> roylez: 。。。你那里物价低工资低。。。
<zhan> jiero: 袋鼠国那么恐怖？
<jiero> zhan: 什么。。。本地人最低工资 $16/h
<WiiW> ubuntu 有没有最小化安装包，只要 apt-get
<MeaCulpa> roylez: /dev/null 这招有点淫荡...
<roylez> zhan: 物价贵。大部分人没有固定工作。如果你是本地人，可以吃救济，外地人，死啦死啦的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 恩，确实比较淫
<zhan> jiero: 去抓袋鼠吃
<jiero> zhan: 要证
<WiiW> roylez:   ubuntu 有没有最小化安装包，只要 apt-get
<roylez> WiiW: 不知道。好几年没用过了
<WiiW> 650MB 太大，不想下载
<jiero> zhan: 附近要抓动物充饥的话，我也只会去捉海鲜，螃蟹/贝壳之类的。。。
<Andrew_Leo> ubuntu有netboot包，自己去cdimage里翻....
<Andrew_Leo> 23MB
<jiero> WiiW: 那就别装啊。
<roylez> jiero: 吃螃蟹，这东西在那边跟垃圾试的
<jiero> WiiW: 装 lubuntu之类的
<jiero> roylez: 对啊，本身就是垃圾
<Andrew_Leo> 不过netboot包安装起来很蛋疼的
<jiero> roylez: 没味道——
<jiero> roylez: 鲍鱼也是垃圾
<roylez> jiero: 买老干妈
<WiiW> jiero: lubuntu 多大？ 几MB ?
<wwu> 请问有人在ubuntu上加装过触摸屏么？
<roylez> jiero: 不知道鲍鱼有毛的吃头。尚且不如象牙棒
<Andrew_Leo> lubuntu安装包也小不了，600MB+
<WiiW> Andrew_Leo: 哦
<noctuorare> centerpoint: 什麼東西一定要用Java Plugin嗎？
<roylez> Andrew_Leo: 600m你都不放过啊。一个u盘就4g了
<centerpoint> noctuorare:  通过浏览器vnc到服务器
<Andrew_Leo> ubuntu支持触摸屏的....大部分驱动都没问题
<WiiW> roylez: 我想下载 100MB左右的，只要内核和 apt-get .
<Andrew_Leo> 我倒是不介意，WiiW同志不是在问嘛.....我建议他用netboot包
<WiiW> 只要能 apt-get 就行
<jiero> roylez: 鲍鱼的好处就是比普通贝壳大，肉多。。。
<roylez> jiero: 渣
<wwu> Andrew_Leo: ^_^，多谢啦
<roylez> jiero: 味道不如海带
<WiiW> Andrew_Leo: 有 netboot 包吗？
<WiiW> Andrew_Leo: 有下载地址吗？给个不
<jiero> roylez: 玩 knights 吧，1.9MB，挺好玩的。
<Andrew_Leo> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<Andrew_Leo> 有线网卡一般没问题，无线网卡的话就不知道了
<roylez> jiero: 没那么闲
<jiero> roylez: 有空聊就有空玩。
<zhan> roylez: 去年，额，是前年，去坡国，点了下鲍鱼，一帮土包子吃完了，都说，这不是蘑菇么。。。
<Andrew_Leo> 如果要用netboot包得话，最好是多看看installation guide。
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046jw1doy9cfslnyj.jpg
<Andrew_Leo> 鲍鱼=蘑菇  +10086
<roylez> zhan: 确实，肉蘑菇
<zhan> 看来这是共识啊。。。
<myioo> 昨天装了1月9日发布的3.2内核，风扇狂转，看到论坛上面有人说3.2.0-8.14含电源补丁，我下载了deb包，回去直接安装就可以了吗？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 白人妹子提供服务？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 在国内应该有市场
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 提供facebook加好友的服务....
<cloudsben1> cloudsben
<zhao> minicom 怎么用十六进制显示数据呀？
<zhan> roylez: http://code.google.com/p/go-home/ <== 这个靠谱么？
<kk> zhan ⇪ t: go-home - 针对12306网上火车票的订票软件 - Google Project Hosting
<roylez> zhan: 上次那个不是已经很好了么
<zhan> roylez: 这个有 ocr
<roylez> zhan: 要java，可以无视了
<roylez> zhan: http://cnbeta.com/articles/168992.htm
<kk> roylez,啥网址y CSDN蒋涛：80%服务端密码库都可破解_系统安全_cnBeta.COM
<roylez> zhan: 没见过这么无耻的
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 求救，高手请进！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360442 我想用 ubuntu 10.04 作为一个原始系统，在它的基础上优化出一个干净的 ubuntu 10.04 。所谓的干净是指在不影响正常使用的情况下，自定义删除卸载掉与系统无关的软件，和自定义地修改桌面的样式，然后重新生成一个IOS文件。希望大虾们帮帮忙， …
 * adam8157 Real Steel(铁甲钢拳)很好看啊
<roylez> adam8157: 还可以
<roylez> adam8157: 据说勇士比这个好看，不过似乎没引进
<zhan> roylez: 这次密码流出不是应该是从同一个地方出来的么
<zhan> adam8157: 我也觉得不错，前几天刚看了。
<adam8157> zhan: roylez 嗯嗯 虽然硬伤太多, 剧情也老套. 但是很燃啊!
<roylez> zhan: 都是被人玩腻了的密码。有一个人扔出一个站的密码来显摆，其他人就跟风把自己的私藏给甩出来
<roylez> adam8157: 金刚狼老爹有些囧
<eexp> 你们就信这些
<zhan> adam8157: 是啊，你看国产片没。。。 上次我看了个东成西就2011, 吐血了
<eexp> 东成西就成国产了
<tenzu> 下电影去了
<adam8157> zhan: 国产的豆瓣不说好我就不看 国外的IMDB不上7.5分我也不看
<roylez> adam8157: 大闹天宫3D居然在gewara只有3.2，可怜
<adam8157> tenzu: 推荐铁甲钢拳啊
<roylez> adam8157: 几乎赶上建党伟业了
<tenzu> adam8157: 嗯嗯, 看看天大校内有没有的下载
 * adam8157 CA, Rocky有六集啊
<zhan> tenzu: 教育网，6v 啊
<adam8157> tenzu: 迅雷离线啊
<roylez> tenzu: 天外天还在不？
<tenzu> zhan: 家里的没有, 到学校里才有
<tenzu> roylez: 当然在了, 还挺活跃
<roylez> tenzu: .....
<tenzu> roylez: 我爱NK还在么?
<zhan> ee 呢？
<zhan> eexp: 咋啦？
<tenzu> roylez: 现在天南的网络资源基本共享
<roylez> tenzu: 这个渣还在。异域桃源死翘了
<roylez> tenzu: 共享好
<roylez> tenzu: 我爱NK那时候我们都称之为“伪站”
<tenzu> roylez: twt上电影电视剧更新挺快
<tenzu> roylez: 还有校内PT, 嗯嗯
<adam8157> roylez: http://yyets.com/showresource-movie-5781.html
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 《勇士》(Warrior)人人影视原创翻译中英双语字幕 HR-HDTV,RMVB,720P,1080P,掌上设备,磁力下载电驴下载,快车下载,中转站下载,在线观看,中英 |YYeTs,人人影视,分享 学习 进步 ——人人影视字幕组,永远为您翻译最快最好的海外影视字幕
<Andrew_Leo> firefox+迅雷离线的飘过，公司网络封了迅雷50k没有，纯HTTP下载满速4MB+
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • libreoffice与microsoft office的兼容问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360445 我在word中写了一个文件（文件中含有一些excel制作出来的图形），然后在libre中打开之后发现其中的一些图形不能显示，而且还有一个问题就是在libre中保存的文件在word中打开是发现字体什么的都变化好大啊，不 …
<Andrew_Leo> OOo的兼容性一直都是这样....
<jiero> Andrew_Leo:  OOo的兼容性曾经进步过吗？根本没人朝那个方向努力把。
 * jiero 发现 windows下dell的触摸板角落有很奇怪的功能啊。
<jiero> 不小心在搜索框按下右上角结果搜索框全屏了。。。
<zhan> eexp_: eexp 哈哈
<jiero> eexp 乐一下
<jiero> 主席变神的尾巴了
<zhan> 话说屏蔽了 JION PART 和 NICK, 有时候还是搞不清状况
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 完了。主席称神了。
<eexpress> adam8157: http://imgur.com/uK4IY
<kk> eexpress,啥网址y Apparently there is a new gender in town.. - Imgur
<adam8157> eexpress: - -! 乐乐你闹那样 篡权么?
<MaskRay> pptpsetup 没 ipv6？
<eexpress> adam8157: FUS RO DAH!
<MeaCulpa> 我擦
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 戴尔14R上安装UBUNTU10.04求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360447 在戴尔14R上安装UBUNTU10.04，通过wubi安装，拷贝文件完成后，系统安装到60%后，出现input/output错误，提示硬件问题。 把sata从achi模式改为ATA模式，错误依旧。但win7系统没问题。 请问怎么处理？？谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 pan_zh — 2012-01-11  …
<MeaCulpa> 我在一个ET Server里传来了希曼的音乐...
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: ee似乎没打算把id弄回来
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: .
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PALL&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsrchnum.htm&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=8,095,941.PN.&OS=PN/8,095,941&RS=PN/8,095,941
<kk> eexpress,啥网址y United States Patent: 8095941
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 18摸专利
 * adam8157 阿里巴巴取这名字太恶了...
<eexpress> adam8157: 屙沥粑粑
<adam8157> eexpress: 说的是"天猫"
<eexpress> adam8157: 啥天猫
<adam8157> eexpress: http://www.36kr.com/p/76131.html
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 淘宝商城正式更名为”天猫” | 36氪
<eexpress> adam8157: .....
<adam8157> eexpress: img.ly/cy1A
<ofan_> test
<eexpress> adam8157: 支付宝刚堵了信用卡支付，拿信用卡的瞬间变成二等公民
<kk> ofan_, .. .. ㍤ 12:22 新年快乐，除夕还有 11.48天
<adam8157> eexpress: 快捷支付啊
<eexpress> adam8157: 快捷支付不能绑信用卡吧
<adam8157> eexpress: 可以 好多都可以
<eexpress> adam8157: o....
<adam8157> eexpress: 信用卡的快捷支付走的是类似VISA网付那种的刷卡通道
<zhan> eexpress: 我估计阿姨吃饭去了。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我的午饭弄好了 http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/818591f8jw1doydpeqzsgj.jpg
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 怎么看都没胃口
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 在线求助，点击compiz fusion lrom不显示图标，但是已将那个代码修改成all http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360450 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 RexYou — 2012-01-11 12:33
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我爱吃肉
<lpy> 在安装archlinux的时候，会出现  error：...：signatrue from ... is unknown trust
<lpy> 请问是什么情况   如何解决？
<Andrew_Leo> 换个源.....
<lpy> Andrew_Leo: 我是  pacman -S xorg的过程出现的
<L-----D> 有人研究了ubuntu tv了么
<lpy> Andrew_Leo: 请问教育网换哪个源好？
<eexpress> adam8157: 天猫logo，大奖60w，真抠门。60w就想买logo？
<adam8157> eexpress: 天猫貌似是展昭的外号
<palomino|working> 你不是研究了么 , L-----D
<adam8157> palomino|working: 破马君
<palomino|working> 展昭是玉猫吧
<L-----D> palomino|working, 我是在套话呢 我希望有人给我讲讲unity
<palomino|working> 问问侯总 , L-----D
<L-----D> which one
<eexpress> palomino|working: 破马来咯
 * palomino|working momo ee
 * L-----D rape eexpress 
<zhan> 。。。
<adam8157> ...
<palomino|working> 到这儿你还敢放肆阿 , L-----D
<eexpress> palomino|working: 破马，冲刺，撞破那堵墙
<palomino|working> ee不把你切成20段才怪 , L-----D
<zhan> eexpress: 那个最早出脚本的林静琴真有意思。。
<eexpress> zhan: 非死不可？
<zhan> eexpress: gplus
<eexpress> zhan: 我不用这些社交网络的东西了
<caasi> eexpress: so.cl
<Andrew_Leo> lpy 教育网不知道咯.....
<eexpress> caasi: ???
<lpy> T^T
<caasi> eexpress: http://www.so.cl/#/Isaac-Koo
<kk> caasi,啥网址y So.cl
<caasi> eexpress: 社交网络
<zhan> 360 浏览器要集成刷票脚本？
<mayli_> lpy, 科大
<eexpress> caasi: 原来是个域名...
<lpy> mayli_: 多少？
<AlexeyesWorld> 大吼一声，闪亮登场，哥只为留名
<mayli_> lpy, google 中科大源
<eexpress> palomino|working: 出来溜溜啊，别光卧槽了
<palomino|working> 累阿
<lpy> mayli_: 谢谢
<eexpress> palomino|working: ...
<palomino|working> 下午还得开会呢 , eexp
<palomino|working> O_o 有个短版的你 , eexpress
<zhan> 哈哈
<eexpress> eexp: 你肥来啦？
<zhan> eexp: 阿姨，你马甲好多
<caasi> http://www.cuttherope.ie/
<kk> caasi,啥网址y Cut the Rope
<caasi> cut the rope~
<zhan> 这阿姨怎么感觉被人绑架了的样子。。。
<lpy> 还是会有  error：curl:signature from "Dave Reisner <d@falconindy.com>" is unknown trust
<eexpress> lpy: 换源
<lpy> eexpress: 换过了好几个都一样
<noctuorare> Quassel 把我的記錄存哪了……我清都沒地方清……
<eexpress> adam8157: http://cnbeta.com/articles/168963.htm
<kk> eexpress ⇪ ti: 联想发布全球首款英特尔平台Android手机K800_Lenovo 联想_cnBeta.COM
<eexpress> adam8157: intel的android机，14天待机？？？
<adam8157> eexpress: 不敢相信
<nyfair> moblin彻底玩完啦？
<LOL_> 机器人没在
<nyfair> kk抱抱
 * jyfl987 列子 汤问
<jyfl987> eexpress: x86的手机 买一台送双肩背的供电模组不？
<nyfair> 啊睐，kk怎么调教？
<MaskRay> pptpclient 能用 ipv6 吗
<Guest33624> xChat能语音吗
<Guest33624> xChat能语音吗
<Guest33624> xChat能语音吗
<LOL_> 能
<tenzu> 茸茸在变身
<LOL_> 机器人没在
<adam8157> tenzu: 会变成最终态 aronchen 么? lol
<tenzu> adam8157: 随悦姐了 LOL
<eexpress> adam8157: http://vimcasts.org/episodes/formatting-text-with-par/
<kk> eexpress ⇪ t: Formatting text with par
<tenzu> 竟然是mac的
<tenzu> brew里也有par, 不一定非得macports
<adam8157> rual: 看起来不错
<adam8157> eexpress: 看起来不错
 * [ub] 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:34:47 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<happyaron> ...
<eexpress> adam8157: 让我明白了 gw 和 gq 的区别
<adam8157> eexpress: 内置外置呗
<happyaron> 怎么这么多op
<happyaron> eexpress: ee
<happyaron> eexpress: 报销火车票
<eexpress> .
<adam8157> eexpress: par这种还好, 用indent这种处理程序的就会经常出错
<adam8157> 因为块不完整...
<eexpress> happyaron: 关我屁事
<zhan> 哈哈
<eexpress> happyaron: lol
<adam8157> happyaron: 啥火车票
<adam8157> lol
<eexpress> adam8157: http://vimcasts.org/episodes/aligning-text-with-tabular-vim/
<[ub]> eexpress ⇪ t: Aligning text with Tabular.vim
<eexpress> adam8157: 这一集也不错
<happyaron> eexpress: 你是财主
<happyaron> adam8157: 回家的
<happyaron> adam8157: 还有回北京的
<zhan> 果然有人认错神了
 * adam8157 同时开俩窗口编辑同一个wiki... 乱了...
<adam8157> zhan: 弱爆了
<zhan> 该打 happyaron
<happyaron> zhan: 唉，谁挂着ee的名字谁报销
<happyaron> zhan: 我知道那是面主席
<adam8157> 对
<zhan> 真 ee 干啥去啦？
<adam8157> eexpress: 求报销
<eexpress> zhan: 被我ghost出去了
<eexpress> adam8157: 爆了你的蛋
<zhan> 哪有
<adam8157> ...
<tuuss_> wc
<zhan> 不是有个 eexp 么
<happyaron> eexp: 出来
<eexpress> zhan: o...
<mike-w> 一个cat的源码竟然还这么复杂..
<happyaron> zhan: 颤颤怎么这几天经常在呢。。。我记得很久以前你是不来的
<zhan> ha
<adam8157> happyaron: 估计paper写完了
<mike-w> linux源码的缩进怎么都是两个空格！
<[ub]> 新 Kubuntu • 网上下载的kde压缩包主题怎样安装？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360453 在system settings 里面点get new 只能在它指定的网站上下载，有的还下载不了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 rna023 — 2012-01-11 14:00
<zhan> happyaron: 开了就没关了。。经常挂着。
<happyaron> adam8157: 嗯
<happyaron> zhan: 而且你经常出没了啊
<zhan> adam8157: 没，后面一个卡了几天了。昨晚刚挤出来一点东西。
<adam8157> mike-w: 都是硬TAB啊 别污蔑linux代码
<mike-w> adam8157, 这是空格...
<mike-w> 真是空格！
<adam8157> mike-w: 去看kernel coding style
<adam8157> mike-w: 你的编辑器的原因
<mike-w> adam8157, vim...
<adam8157> mike-w: 设置啥了
<mike-w> adam8157, apt-get -d source coreutils...
<jinleileiking> 哦也
<adam8157> mike-w: coreutils... 我以为你说kernel
<mike-w> adam8157, 俩空格的缩进，悲催...
<yanunon> 请问有对android porting 比较了解的么？
<adam8157> mike-w: xml ruby 啥的经常俩空格
<huntxu> adam8157: kernel是硬tab？
<mike-w> ==||
<adam8157> 我除了py是四个空格其它都是硬tab
<adam8157> huntxu: 必须硬tab
<huntxu> adam8157: 好在我從來不看
<huntxu> adam8157: 我全局shiftwidth=4,expandtab
<adam8157> huntxu: 异教
<adam8157> 制表符是8个字符，所以缩进也是8个字符。有些异端运动试图将缩进变为4（乃至2）个字符
<adam8157> 深，这几乎相当于尝试将圆周率的值定义为3
<nyfair> adam8157: 烧死那个异教徒
<adam8157> linux/Documentation/zh_CN/CodingStyle
<adam8157> eexpress: http://rhg.rubyforge.org/
<[ub]> adam8157 ⇪ t: Ruby Hacking Guide
<huntxu> adam8157: 切
<huntxu> adam8157: 看過monty python and the holy grail沒
<adam8157> py 当然4个空格更好
<freeflying> adam8157: 周一晚活动
<mike-w> indent cat.c一下竟然没变化...
<nyfair> adam8157: 为什么4个空格更好，求指教
<adam8157> freeflying: 我周二的火车
<huntxu> 一行才78個字符，8縮進的話，超不過5層就挂了
<adam8157> nyfair: py按缩进识别块  用tab会经常被搞乱
<adam8157> huntxu: 逼着你写好代码.
<nyfair> adam8157: 哦，不过我一直用tab，还没感觉到问题
<adam8157> freeflying: 话说 你们名额满了没? 兴许有同事感兴趣呢
<freeflying> adam8157: 哦
<huntxu> adam8157: freeflying 啥活動
<freeflying> huntxu: openstack的聚会
<freeflying> huntxu: 在中关村的车库咖啡
<huntxu> freeflying: 不認識路
<freeflying> adam8157: 应该快满了吧
<soiamso> freeflying: canonical 只有北京分部?
<adam8157> eexpress: 其实哪里需要tabular和align这种东西, 大家用TAB就好
<nyfair> freeflying: 有女仆和执事么？
<freeflying> huntxu: 内事不绝度娘
<eexpress> adam8157: 不是无聊么
<jinleileiking> tabular, align很少用
<eexpress> freeflying: 去骚扰过vmware没？
<huntxu> freeflying: 直接去麽
<jinleileiking> 感觉不方便。。。
<huntxu> freeflying: 還是提前報名
<freeflying> eexpress: 没啊
<eexpress> freeflying: ....
<eexpress> freeflying: 这效率
<freeflying> huntxu: http://www.clkg.org/python/new/2
<freeflying> eexpress: 找他们作甚
<freeflying> eexpress: roy?
<freeflying> eexpress: 你说的cloudfoundry啊
<eexpress> freeflying: en
<freeflying> eexpress: 写过mail了
<eexpress> freeflying: 没反应？
<freeflying> eexpress: 人也回了个，都是寒暄啊
<eexpress> freeflying: .
<huntxu> 為什麽是在python的名字下
<freeflying> huntxu: 人家刚刚学用python写的
<huntxu> lol
<huntxu> adam8157: 求接送
<adam8157> huntxu: hah? 我第二天就上火车...去不了- -
<huntxu> adam8157: 又不會用掉你一晚上的時間
<adam8157> huntxu: 我不懂openstack啊... 应该叫我们openshift的人去
<freeflying> adam8157: 求赞助
<adam8157> freeflying: 候总...
<huntxu> adam8157: 瞎聽湊熱鬧
<freeflying> adam8157: RH赞助掉
<adam8157> freeflying: 我们openshift没加openstack哦
<freeflying> adam8157: 友情赞助下
<freeflying> adam8157: openshift到底啥东西啊
<adam8157> freeflying: RH 北京没钱的..
<soiamso> rh 赞助  can 梦幻仙境吧
<adam8157> freeflying: 类似Google app engine
<freeflying> adam8157: PaaS?
<adam8157> freeflying: 定位没那么清晰据说 比较跨界
<freeflying> adam8157: 现在国内很多做app engine的啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 俺不懂云计算这么高深的东西... 仰望候总
<eexpress> adam8157: 就知道open，你那边女人都open了没？
<adam8157> eexpress: ...
<huntxu> open脆脆鯊
<soiamso> huntxu: 离开广州了没？
<freeflying> eexpress: 乃咋用了ee的nick呢
<huntxu> soiamso: 在北京待了快兩個月了
<eexp> 死乐乐。搞啥
<adam8157> eexpress: 我感觉我们公司成天喊open open, 事实上也open, 但是认识太浅了, 尤其那些市场和其它非技术人员. 每次他们一说open 我就鸡皮疙瘩
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: open 什么？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 说开源那些事儿
<soiamso> huntxu: 当程序猿，还是商务类？
<huntxu> eexpress: 樂樂偽裝神都不像，神的氣質你模仿不來哦
<huntxu> soiamso: 半調子程序員，打雜的
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: s/open source/rock solid/g 就是我们那里的marcketing 和sales
<eexpress> huntxu: nnnnnnnd
<soiamso> adam8157: 招市场人员吗？
<eexpress> freeflying: ee密码泄露了
<adam8157> soiamso: 目前没有这个职位
<huntxu> eexpress: 你應該到論壇公開
<adam8157> eexpress: ee的密码大家都知道
<eexpress> adam8157: 你说得好像咱公司的那些人吹虚拟化、云、智慧星球
<eexp> 又玩
<huntxu> 想想是不是神不會用ghost，結果樂樂可以玩這麽久
<eexpress> eexp: .
<soiamso> adam8157: 但是如果你不能说服市场人员，如何说服顾客？所以市场人员还是说技术人员说的那些东西，可能当时技术人员有点夸大
<adam8157> eexpress: 俺们工程师氛围很重了 但是还是不够重
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: engineers...
<eexpress> adam8157: 要ghost我了
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 又想起来Big Bang Theory 里面Sheldon轻蔑的语气...Engineers
<eexp> 自己跑吧。nnnd 哪里找的
<eexpress> eexp: ....
<huntxu> roylez: 你竟然。。。屈服了
 * adam8157 我觉得sales他们就该只说产品怎么好 怎么稳定. 扯那些open source干啥, 他们自己都搞不明白, 还拿这个忽悠客户
<huntxu> adam8157: 大忽悠忽悠小忽悠
<huntxu> adam8157: sales就得這樣
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 总要有特点
<soiamso> huntxu: 毕业就到北京了，现在住的地方远不？
<huntxu> 講的越玄乎越好
<roylez> adam8157: 你怎么能够用engineer的道德标准去要求sales呢
<huntxu> soiamso: 還好，離上班的地方半個小時
<adam8157> roylez: 我觉得客户才不管你opensource
<roylez> adam8157: 咱公司的CEO都一sales孃了
<soiamso> adam8157: 国内，没有几个客户，或者公司内的IT 人员回去改动源码吧。
<mike-w> 怎么查一个数据类型是哪定义的？
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 吹open source就是吹upstream
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: upstream NB
<soiamso> mike-w: 什么语言呢？
<adam8157> soiamso: 一般都会. 不会存在和你完全相符合的产品 (我觉得
<mike-w> c
<freeflying> roylez: sigh, 估计很多engineer比不上我
<mike-w> 比方找这个数据类型dev_t
<huntxu> adam8157: 他們是想說全世界有大把人幫我們做免費開發，我們影響力大吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 這就一忽悠了
<soiamso> adam8157: 那个公司就很大了，500人的企业也是外包的比较多
<soiamso> mike-w: 有很多工具的
<MeaCulpa_> huntxu: 忽悠的在理
<soiamso> mike-w: grep应该也可以
<sunningv> libfaac.c找不到了。
<mike-w> soiamso, 不知道在哪个文件，总不能找所有的吧...
<soiamso> huntxu: 估计那帮sales的 sale point 有点旧，现在可以直接说，linux已经是世界上最多人使用的系统了。
<[ub]> 新 新闻和通知 • PHP 5.3.9 - 修补重大Hash冲突漏洞 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360454 PHP 5.3.9正式版发布了。 此次更新修复了诸多BUG，如Hash冲突漏洞，对于5.3.8的用户，要速度更新。 Security Enhancements and Fixes in PHP 5.3.9: Added max_input_vars directive to prevent attacks based on hash collisions. (CVE-2011-4885) （HASH冲突问题） Fixed bug #60150 (Integ …
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 60150 in mplayerplug-in (Ubuntu) "Please sync mplayerplug-in 3.31-1 from Debian Sid (contrib)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/60150
<soiamso> mike-w: 就是找所有文件，
<huntxu> soiamso: 這個沒效的，sales就是要講些連自己都不太明白的東西才行
<huntxu> soiamso: 確信撞到行家的幾率比忽悠成功的概率小就行了
<soiamso> huntxu: 这样卖，后期服务会很差的
<mike-w> soiamso, 在man里数据类型有下划线，不知道能不能直接跳过去
<soiamso> mike-w: http://www.google.com/codesearch
<soiamso> mike-w: 如果不是自己写的项目，用这个更快吧
<huntxu> soiamso: 要先賣得出去就是這樣，大部分中國公司仍然是這種觀點
<sunningv> libfaac.c这个文件需要装神马包包才能出现阿拉？
<huntxu> sunningv: apt-file，package.ubuntu.com
<soiamso> huntxu: 因为国内的合同，以及法规不健全，基本不打官司，而且卖的时候也不录像。
<jinleileiking> tty和bash有啥区别？
<huntxu> adam8157: 附近哪家社保醫院可以選擇？
<freeflying> huntxu: 你也在RH了？
<soiamso> huntxu: 你去rh了？
<huntxu> freeflying: soiamso 不是，就是在附近
<freeflying> huntxu: 北医三院
<adam8157> huntxu: 中关村医院? 我当时都填的不对
<adam8157> freeflying: 北医三这种不用填... 定点机构的
<huntxu> adam8157: freeflying 在填醫院，填了兩個在住的地方附近的，加一個公司附近的應該保險點
<noctuorare> sunningv: faac-dev?
<noctuorare> sunningv: libfaac-dev?
<adam8157> huntxu: 顺便帮我问问这个东西怎么该
<freeflying> huntxu: 其实都无所谓
<huntxu> adam8157: 這邊人事說改挺麻煩的哦
<adam8157> 其实无所谓, 好医院都是定点 烂医院你又不去
<adam8157> 而且医保过了1800才报销
<huntxu> adam8157: 那不管了，lol
<huntxu> 其實醫保這種東西完全就該是社區負責的 = =
<jinleileiking> tty和bash有啥区别？
<adam8157> ...
<DBLobster> ...
<tenzu> ...
<huntxu> tenzu: 鑫鑫
<tenzu> huntxu: 你竟然知道...
<huntxu> tenzu: 茸茸以前暴過
<huntxu> lol
<tenzu> huntxu: 好吧, 反正也不是啥丢人的事
<huntxu> tenzu: 對嘛，比樂樂好多了
<tenzu> huntxu: LOL
<tenzu> huntxu: 主席会跟你拼命啊
 * huntxu 匿
<huntxu> TAT
<roylez> huntxu: 叫你匿
<huntxu> roylez: 你沒認真工作
<roylez> huntxu: 大号刚回来
<huntxu> roylez: 突然想起來你都快兩年的老員工了哦
<roylez> huntxu: 恩
<roylez> huntxu: 每天迟到1小时，早退半小时
<huntxu> 員工福利 roylez
<tenzu> 主席是最NB员工
<roylez> huntxu: 没几个像我这样的
<roylez> huntxu: 澳大利亚人的工作态度被我学到了
<huntxu> roylez: 好的不學啊
<huntxu> roylez: 引進個外國種也好
<huntxu> roylez: 白去了，洋妞碰過沒
<eexp> 没，所以他一直喜欢白妞的。
<eexp> 让罗杰继承吧。
<wxg4net> 请教 如何搜索某域名的全部子域名？
<soiamso> wxg4net: 去看看 google bot ,baidu bot .....
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 【新手求助】第一次安装源码包 ./configure之后遇到了这样的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360457 我是新手，第一次来论坛报道。希望大家帮个忙～ ./configure之前装好了 essential-build，成功生成了makefile， 但是最后提示要在F77的编译环境下修改编译器（最后4行），不知道怎么做了。 checking for mpi-include.. …
<wxg4net> soiamso, 好像nslookup 可以做这件事情 正在研究
<roylez> adam8157: https://grove.io/
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y Grove.io - Hosted IRC and so much more
<nyfair> [ub]: ◕‿‿◕
<[ub]> nyfair, 响应。 ㍧ 15:28 新年快乐，除夕还有 11.36天
<roylez> adam8157: 刷钱不要太简单 https://grove.io/plans
<adam8157> roylez: 我去 这都可以么
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.theatlanticwire.com/technology/2012/01/foxconn-still-hard-place-work/47193/
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y Foxconn Is Still a Hard Place to Work - Technology - The Atlantic Wire
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/rD7CF.png
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/r1ZIF.jpg
<[ub]> 新 服务器基础应用 • 有了MX纪录后,邮件服务器还还使用中继吗? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360459 自己发送了几封邮件测试了几次,发现都是从发信服务器直接投送到收信服务器,没有出现邮件中继的情况,请问现在邮件服务器还还使用中继技术吗?还使根据MX纪录直接投送到对方的服务器上? 统计信息: 发表于 由 lldonger  …
<palomino|working> ?_? , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 你的白日梦
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/unSii.gif
 * palomino|working 锉 roylez 
<tenzu> roylez: 这个NB
<roylez> happyaron: http://i.imgur.com/wzghJ.jpg
<adam8157> roylez: xterm的复制到CLIPBOARD, 为啥无法实现, 只能override到选中... 常识override到C-S-c失败了
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/ghMMP.jpg
<roylez> adam8157: 实在懒得看override，那语法太恶心了
<adam8157> 目前这样:
<adam8157> xterm*translations: #override \ ~Shift <BtnUp>: select-end(PRIMARY,CLIPBOARD) \n\ Shift Ctrl <KeyPress> v: insert-selection(CLIPBOARD)
<adam8157> 不完美
<roylez> adam8157: 教给你了
<adam8157> roylez: 我想改成通用的啊
<roylez> adam8157: 交给你了
<adam8157> roylez: o
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/Xojjo.jpg
<Inode_LF> hello everyone
<liuzhoou> Inode_LF: hello
<ypsjd> 悲剧，重新弄了个系统，怎么好友没有了
<nyfair> 多好，损友也没了
<user8888> hello
<[ub]> user8888, 好 ㍨ 16:06 新年快乐，除夕还有 11.33天
<adam8157> roylez: manual里面的例子不错: uses shifted select/paste to copy to the clipboard, and unshifted select/paste for the primary selection.
<nyfair> user8888: welcome
<nyfair> [ub]: kk抱抱
<[ub]> nyfair, YAY。 ㍨ 16:07 新年快乐，除夕还有 11.33天
<[ub]> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 如何关闭后台运行的KVM虚拟机，请知道的告诉我一下。谢谢！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360469 RT 统计信息: 发表于 由 EYUeyu — 2012-01-11 16:13
<roylez> palomino|working: http://imgur.com/9IWae
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y My husband's friend had nothing better to do after finding this guy in his backyard........So he did this. - Imgur
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/c41TJ.jpg
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/sjs8b.jpg
<tenzu> roylez: crocs出了新款
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/Lxdha.jpg
<roylez> tenzu: 爱因斯坦死前一天的办公室照片 http://i.imgur.com/eoZjB.jpg
<tenzu> roylez: 自愧不如啊
<roylez> tenzu: 不用跟他比。跟他比咱们连渣都不如
<tenzu> roylez: 我桌子上从来没那么多东西
<adam8157> roylez: ?
<roylez> adam8157: 16:24 <         roylez@> tenzu: 爱因斯坦死前一天的办公室照片 http://i.imgur.com/eoZjB.jpg
<WiiW> roylez: 如果他有台电脑就牛了
<roylez> WiiW: 没电脑他也是罪牛的
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 移除非apt-get install的程式 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360470 請教各位 我剛開始接觸Ubuntu(Linux)的環境 安裝了1個程式，用不太習慣，而且30後還要付費註冊， 想移除不過出了些問題.. 程式名稱: EMS MySQL Manager For linux 1.4.1.7 是用下列指令安裝的 Code: #chmod +x mymanager.1.4.1.7.sh #./mymanager.1.4.1.7.sh 之後後直接用 …
<adam8157> roylez: c-s-c不能实现和xlib有关 http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=588785
<lubotu2> Debian bug 588785 in xterm "xterm: consider supporting freedesktop.org style clipboard behavior" [Wishlist,Open]
<[ub]> adam8157 ⇪ t: #588785 - xterm: consider supporting freedesktop.org style clipboard behavior - Debian Bug report logs
<tusooa> ls
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋糕手
<roylez> tusooa: http://i.imgur.com/TrUEz.jpg
<WiiW> roylez: 是的
<adam8157> roylez: 于是xterm现在的维护者给了另外一个方案 http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=588785#88
<lubotu2> Debian bug 588785 in xterm "xterm: consider supporting freedesktop.org style clipboard behavior" [Wishlist,Open]
<tusooa> meow
<WiiW> http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=3864
<[ub]> WiiW ⇪ t: Eddie.vim - A dark pastel colorscheme my friend spent too much time on : vim online
<WiiW> 完美
<WiiW> 自己再微调一下
<adam8157> roylez: 那个好用
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋，brew用的熟嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 没用过...
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。。
<gfrog> 无语了
<pocoyo> tenzu: 听说 mas osx 上有个 屏幕上显示 按下的快捷键 的软件效果不错 看录相时经常有。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 没用过
<adam8157> gfrog: 我们用那个干啥
<gfrog> adam8157: 装kernel啊，debuginfo啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 自己编kernel玩啊
<adam8157> gfrog: patch; make...
<fvw> gcalc 不会好用 有更好的吗
<gfrog> adam8157: brew有一堆机器放那可以编东西。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯 那倒是
<fvw> 计算器
<fvw> ibus 我用 shtif+space 切换 输入吗 来是 多个空格 才切换
<fvw> 是bug?
<eas4> :)
<pocoyo> tenzu: That may be the option to "Display pressed keys on screen", under System Preference's Universal Access "Keyboard" tab.
<eas4> Hello, everyone!
<tenzu> pocoyo: 这是那个软件的介绍?
<pocoyo> tenzu: 不知道。
<eas4> ....
<eas4> 说什么
<fvw> ibus 自定义字体 也没效果
<fvw> pocoyo: 你知道吗?
<eas4> 说的是什么
<pocoyo> fvw: 什么？
<eas4> 没听懂
<adam8157> roylez: C-S-c & C-S-v是freedesktop的标准 现在舒服了
<fvw> pocoyo:  ibus 我用 shtif+space 切换 输入吗 来是 多个空格 才切换
<fvw> pocoyo: 先出个空格才能切换到 中文输入
<pocoyo> fvw: 我没用过。用着fcitx.3.6.2.
<fvw> pocoyo: gnome3 能用不?
<pocoyo> fvw: 能啊。我正用着。
<roylez> adam8157: o...
<fvw> pocoyo: gcale 不好用 有 好用的吗
<adam8157> roylez: 思密达
<fvw> pocoyo: 进制切换 不行
<pocoyo> tenzu: linux 下屏幕显示按下的快捷键的 感觉弱爆了。
<fvw> pocoyo: fcitx还有支持吗?
<[ub]> 新 因特网相关软件 • google earth安装后不能运行,怎么办? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360471 dpkg -i google-earth-stable_current_i386.deb 选中了曾被取消选择的软件包 google-earth-stable。 (正在读取数据库 ... 系统当前共安装有 183705 个文件和目录。) 正在解压缩 google-earth-stable (从 google-earth-stable_current_i386.deb) ... dpkg：依赖关系问题 …
<tenzu> pocoyo: 问问神, 也许有你不知道的
<huntxu> roylez: adam8157 這麽說我的腳踏鍵盤有市場
<pocoyo> fvw: 不一直都有吗？ ibus算了。
<icesword> ???
<tenzu> huntxu: 你这是反人类设计
<roylez> huntxu: 你让我想起了cnbeta的一条评论
<huntxu> roylez: 嚓
<huntxu> tenzu: 這是讓你多做做運動，胖子
<tenzu> huntxu: 我很苗条
<jinleileiking> 你们天天扯淡啊。
<roylez> huntxu: 有个人说“再淘宝就剁手”，然后有人评论“亲，要团假肢吗？”
<huntxu> tenzu: 多運動，就能胖點
<icesword> ????????
<huntxu> roylez: 這個評論好
<WiiW> tenzu: 求照片
<tenzu> huntxu: 我喜欢吃完就躺
<tenzu> WiiW: 嘛照片?
<adam8157> tenzu: WiiW ä½ ä¿©?
<huntxu> 基情四射
<fvw> pocoyo: fictx 不好用 快是快 速度和scim不多 但是 我连续 打了 ddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd 他就 挂了
<pocoyo> fvw: 3.6.2 的没问题。
<tenzu> 我呸!
<roylez> tenzu: http://imgur.com/CVXoT
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y For my cake day, here's my hedgehog with a cheese grater! - Imgur
<roylez> palomino|working: http://imgur.com/b47rz
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y Don't know why this makes me laugh so much! - Imgur
<fvw> pocoyo: 光标跟随 有的程序 也不行
<tenzu> roylez: 右边红色的容易让我产生邪恶联想
<roylez> tenzu: ....
<fvw> pocoyo: 4.1.2版本
<MaskRay> 一个程序如word里编辑多个文档，是什么类型的程序？我记得是个ms的专利，m??，m后面两个字母忘了
<roylez> tenzu: http://imgur.com/8eiXk
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y The difference between minutes... - Imgur
<\b> MaskRay: mdi
<pocoyo> fvw: 我试过4.x的版本，感觉不好。总会卡死。不明白。
<tenzu> roylez: 的确啊, 真有道理
<fvw> pocoyo: 哦 那 算了
<snugglecat> 基情????
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: MDI
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: Multiple Document Interface
<snugglecat> palomino|working, 我知道为什么我的猫和你的猫相反了， 我的是公猫亲近我， 因为我 颇具基情
<\b> snugglecat: 你的公猫不是离家出走了吗
<snugglecat> 我指的是楼下那个母猫儿子阿
<snugglecat> 走了公猫， 来了猫儿子。
<knownbad> 不是炖了砂锅吗？
<\b> snugglecat: 嗯，还是未成年公猫 :D
<snugglecat> 以前是俩猫， 现在可以说是 一个半猫
<\cat> 现在时兴 \... 昵称么
 * \bot is not a bot
 * \cat is not a cat
<\cat> knownbad, 你真的被美国融合了么， 说话都倒装了
<\b> \man is not a man
<\cat> haha
<\cat> 哈哈
<\man> ,,
<\cat> 我正想说
<knownbad> 有吗？
<adam8157> roylez: 发个举手的表情来 cc palomino|working
 * roylez  ( ︶︿︶)_凸 adam8157
<\cat> 不知道， 只是看着 “不是炖了砂锅吗” 总觉得那么别扭， 但又说不出哪里错了
<adam8157> roylez: 不要中指...
 * archl 吃完饭了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ( ︶︿︶)/~~~E3
<knownbad> 有可能，只我没自觉。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ( ︶︿︶)//~~~E3
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ( ︶︿︶)//====E3
<\cat> :)
<MaskRay> \b, MeaCulpa: 谢谢。用既有技术申请专利的也有个词，是什么
<roylez> adam8157: \(〃﹋◎﹌〃)/
<roylez> adam8157: <<<<<<< HEAD
<roylez> =======
<roylez> adam8157: 拆屋 ┴┴ ︵╰(‵□′)╯︵ ┴┴
<tenzu> 掀桌
<ypsjd> 我现在用scim输入法＋sun pinyin
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/MUv6r.jpg
<\b> MaskRay: 只知道德语 patentieren ，　拉丁语 patere  ，也许英语动词就叫 patent。你指的是这个?
<tenzu> roylez: 看起来很好吃的样子
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<neo_> http://netkiller-github-com.iteye.com/blog/1339775
<[ub]> neo_ ⇪ ti: 【负载均衡】揭开F5 BIG-IP的神秘面纱（一） - Netkiller 手札 - ITeye技术网站
<neo_> http://netkiller-github-com.iteye.com/blog/1339787
<[ub]> neo_ ⇪ ti: 【负载均衡】揭开Array的神秘面纱(二) - Netkiller 手札 - ITeye技术网站
<neo_> http://netkiller-github-com.iteye.com/blog/1340795
<[ub]> neo_ ⇪ ti: 【负载均衡】揭开Banggoo的神秘面纱(三) - Netkiller 手札 - ITeye技术网站
<neo_> http://netkiller-github-com.iteye.com/blog/1339775
<[ub]> neo_ ⇪ ti: 【负载均衡】揭开F5 BIG-IP的神秘面纱（一） - Netkiller 手札 - ITeye技术网站
<archl> roylez: 。。。你吃？
<archl> roylez: 我吃面包用黑巧克力，不用这么甜的。
<tusooa> ls
<\cat> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzQxMzU4ODEy.html
<[ub]> \cat,啥网址y 美国熊孩子对韩国流行歌曲的反应 中文字幕 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<\cat> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzQxMzU4ODEy.html 看看这个
<\cat> 那些小孩子怎么说的这些话的， 这些话， 我这成年的都不会说呢
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.huanqiu.com/world/roll/2012-01/2346389.html
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 美国中年男子涉嫌多次强奸马匹被捕(图)_国际_环球网
<tusooa> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 看 军事 新闻 发现 最新的 战机是 F35B  不是 f16..
<tenzu> tusooa: 你肿么了?
<tusooa> 12306.cn
<[ub]> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • tty怎样临时显示中文目录名？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360475 ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS 桌面版，安装过中文支持，进桌面可以显示并输入中文。 启动到文本模式，tty1登录，如果dir，会看到中文目录名（比如‘下载’）显示为菱形方块。 网上查了，可以安装zhcon或fbterm增加中文显示输入环境。但我 …
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ .. 听说 乐乐 用 脚本 刷出票了
<adam8157> tusooa:  点点 没买到票么?
<tenzu> tusooa: firefox + greasemonkey
<tenzu> adam8157: 点点? 不是兔嫂么?
<adam8157> tenzu: 一个
<tusooa> 他那啥网址，都看不懂源码
<adam8157> tenzu: 他老".." 我就叫他点点
<adam8157> tenzu: 喜欢哪个? 兔嫂还是点点?
<adam8157> 明显"点点"洋盘些
<tenzu> adam8157: 我给他起的"兔嫂", 不信你看他nick
<adam8157> tusooa: 说话啊 兔嫂
<tenzu> LOL
<tusooa> WWW::Mechanize==bot
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ 兔嫂，， 兔年快过去了
<tusooa> er
<lolicon> draketang: ...
 * adam8157 问, debian testing现在的gnome版本是?
<adam8157> 好吧 testing的gnome也到了3.0了
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 号称全能在线文件转换工具Convert Files，哪位蛋疼的童鞋来测试一下。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360476 SUPPORTED FILE FORMATS（支持的文件格式） ARCHIVE（压缩文件） 7Z to RAR, TAR, ZIP, TGZ, TAR.GZ RAR to TAR, ZIP, TGZ, TAR.GZ TAR to RAR, ZIP, TGZ, TAR.GZ TGZ to TAR, RAR, ZIP TAR.GZ to TAR, RAR, ZIP ZIP to TAR, RAR, TGZ, TAR.GZ DOCUMENT …
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..f16 用上 3.1.8-1内核了
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 跟那么快干啥哦
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. 希望 能够 支持 双显卡。
<wpahipc> f16还没有3.1.8内核吧，我的是3.1.7
<token-simon> 请问一下，在这边的聊天频道输入/ msg 开头的命令，其他人看得到吗？
<tusooa> token-simon: 如果/msg #ubuntu-cn ,其他人都能看到
<wpahipc> 最近在vbox里玩了一下archlinux+openbox感觉确实不错
<token-simon> 我之前在#ubuntu频道完成了注册，然后那会儿/ msg命令里有我的密码
<token-simon> 不知道没关系吗
<CyrusYzGTt> Package kernel.x86_64 0:3.1.8-2.fc16 will be 安装
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157_away§ 说错了，， 是 3.1.8-2
<wpahipc> 我的也是x64怎么是3.1.7
<wpahipc> 3.1.7-1.fc16.x86_64
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，，我正在升级 3.1.8-2内核
<wpahipc> 刚出来的？？
<wpahipc> 我试试
<wpahipc> 我用yum update发现没有新的更新呀
<[ub]> 新 数据库管理 • 连接mysql数据库很慢反映，大约五分钟才会刷出一个页面，怎么解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360477 连接mysql数据库很慢反映，大约五分钟才会刷出一个页面，怎么解决？ 在本地机子上测试没问题，拿到服务器就很慢 统计信息: 发表于 由 fhsh168 — 2012-01-11 18:17
<wpahipc> 大家玩irc都用什么软件呀
<lolicon> chatzilla
<lolicon> xchat
<wpahipc> 哦
<lolicon> irssi
<CyrusYzGTt> xchat
<wpahipc> 我发现我一直就把irc挂在empathy里，呵呵
<Guest33198> http://netkiller-github-com.iteye.com/blog/1339775
<[ub]> Guest33198 ⇪ ti: 【负载均衡】揭开F5 BIG-IP的神秘面纱（一） - Netkiller 手札 - ITeye技术网站
<mengfei> pidgin, xchat,xchat-2,empathy,这三个
<mengfei> 四个
<wpahipc> 下次我也试试irssi
<Guest33198> 都不好用
<mengfei> pidgin，xchat-2 windows中用的
<wpahipc> 呵，反正都这样
<Guest33198> web qq 还行
<Guest33198> aMSN 中不能输入 中文
<Guest33198> 各位帮我顶一顶  http://netkiller-github-com.iteye.com/blog/1339775
<Guest33198> 我刚刚写的博文
<wpahipc> 我的win7是64位，我运行了vbox后，Ｗ键经常会在win下不能用
<\cat> CyrusYzGTt, 不先入为主， 单从外貌看 http://pic.yupoo.com/dapenti/BEWkvBoC/dQfDb.jpg  这三人哪个靓仔/女
<imtxc> 终于装好archlinux 进来了……
<imtxc> 貌似啥软件都没……
<CyrusYzGTt> \cat§ 木有，，
<\cat> CyrusYzGTt, 单说男的吧， 俩边 那俩男 哪个靓仔
<wpahipc> 恩，我安装了archlinux也是什么都没有
<CyrusYzGTt> \cat§ 不知道，
<wpahipc> 呵呵
<\cat> imtxc, 要一装就要基本软件的， 用回 ubuntu 啊
<\cat> imtxc, 不就正因为啥软件都没才装它的么
<imtxc> \cat: 主要是我在安装有的软件的时候  就出错
<\cat> CyrusYzGTt, 按你自己的看法看啊
<imtxc> pacman -S audacious  装不了
<wpahipc> 我也是在学玩arch
<CyrusYzGTt> \cat§ 貌似木有
<imtxc> emacs 也装不了……
<wpahipc> 感觉就是清纯呀，哈哈哈
<\cat> CyrusYzGTt, 我觉得 右边 那个 靓仔
<imtxc> wpahipc: 你用的是什么桌面呢？
<Guest33198> http://netkiller-github-com.iteye.com/blog/1339775
<\cat> imtxc, 你先 更新一下吧， 可能你的源旧了
<wpahipc> imtxc:我用openbox
<\cat> imtxc, 问问 gebjgd ， 他是 arch 的， 应该可以解答你的问题
<imtxc> \cat: 更新了啊  用的163的
<\cat> imtxc, 它是老手了
<\cat> 不好意思是 他
<imtxc> \cat: 好 谢谢。
<\cat> CyrusYzGTt, 我觉得 右边那个靓仔， 宋楚瑜
<\cat> 中间那女的， 一开就不是啥贤良淑德的货
<\cat> 中间那女的， 一看就不是啥贤良淑德的货
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<imtxc> gebjgd: 请教一下你 关于archlinux 的事情可以么？  我 pacman -S audious 还有 pacman -S emacs 的时候出现错误  这怎么回事呢》
<\cat> imtxc, 你还是去 pastebin.com 贴错误再问，可能效果好点
<imtxc> \cat: 正想办法贴呢
<\cat> :)
<imtxc> \cat: 不会复制终端里的字。
<majia321> imtxc: 用wgetpaste
 * CyrusYzGTt 升级内核完毕 重启去
<imtxc> majia321: 哦 想起来了 谢谢谢谢
<\cat> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/X0hKD6QFOMs/
<[ub]> \cat ⇪ ti: 吓傻的女主持_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 女主持
<imtxc> 额…………
<zhan> whois \cat
<zhan> 原来是猫叔
<[ub]> 新 启动和引导 • ［求教］关于UBUNTU的备份和还原 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360480 我安装的是ubuntu10.04 问题是这样的，我现在硬盘上的分区是样的 /dev/sda8 ------> /boot /dev/sda9 ------> / /dev/sda10 ----> /home /dev/sda11 ----> swap 现在我买了一块新硬盘。我想把这块硬盘上的ubuntu系统给备份了，然后恢复过去。 那么如果我用tar …
<zhan> \cat: 猫叔，给你的猫起个名字叫天猫吧。。。
<roylez_> zhan: ...
<roylez_> zhan: 鲇鱼你卖萌
<imtxc> 啊
<MaskRay> 求个传文件的地方，tiling window manager的应用与设计.pdf
<imtxc> 真粘贴不出来。。。
<roylez_> MaskRay: /dev/null
<MaskRay> 纯ipv6 能访问的
<zhan> 。。。
<soiamso> MaskRay: 传给谁？
<imtxc> 麻烦大家看看  这是怎么了  http://code.bulix.org/448dm4-80986
<imtxc> 我安装软件就出来这个。
<MaskRay> soiamso: 让大家指指缺点
<MaskRay> soiamso: 发在blog上
<soiamso> MaskRay: bt
<CyrusYzGTt> 升级归来。。
<mengfei> 115
<mengfei> dbank
<imtxc> gebjgd: 可以帮忙看看不……
<soiamso> MaskRay: 你还是发到blog上吧？
 * CyrusYzGTt 3.1.8-2.fc16.x86_64 #1 SMP
<MaskRay> soiamso: 700+K，太大了
<soiamso> MaskRay: 700K 都大？
<zhan> 700k 都大？
<\cat> zhan, 我猫叫玻子， 因为她喜欢玩 玻珠 (玻璃球)
<MaskRay> soiamso: 有什么压缩pdf的
<popolon> 大家好？这里有没有人习惯翻译软件？
<soiamso> MaskRay: 为什么这么大，内嵌字体？
<MaskRay> soiamso: 还有些图片
<popolon> 因为，我一点点翻译MyPaint，但是我说的中文，说的不好。
<soiamso> MaskRay: 你的blog 不支持 markdown的吗？
<popolon> 已经有差不多全的繁体翻译
<imtxc> 好像是我装完了声卡的驱动后  就出现了那些问题
<imtxc> 安装有的软件可以  有的就出错
<majia321> imtxc: 怕麻烦就加f  强制更新  #pacman -Sf
<soiamso> popolon: 你是哪里的？
<MaskRay> soiamso: 支持，我用 m4 make 搞的
<popolon> soiamso, 法国人
<popolon> 巴黎
<soiamso> popolon: 在中国？
<majia321> imtxc: 为什么绕开包管理装驱动？
<popolon> 住在法国巴黎
<imtxc> majia321: 看wiki 一步步装的……
<MaskRay> soiamso: 蹭的vps，觉得大文件不太好
<popolon> 我的老婆是华人，我每年去中国一次
<soiamso> MaskRay: 你的文件算很小吧
<imtxc> majia321: 现在有的软件可以装  有的就提示这个 http://code.bulix.org/448dm4-80986
<soiamso> popolon: 这个软件主要在什么地方翻译？
<majia321> imtxc: 重复文件哪来的？ 覆盖掉吧
<soiamso> popolon: lauchpad ?
<roylez_> zhan: 你现在还能登gtalk吗？
<popolon> 不是
<popolon> 有.deb
<majia321> imtxc: pacman -Qo /usr/include/libltdl/lt_dlloader.h 看看冲突文件属于哪个包
<zhan> roylez_: 能啊，并且在线
<roylez_> zhan: nnnd，我这里老登不上
<roylez_> zhan: 公司也很难
<popolon> 但是Mypaint网址是：mypaint.info
<popolon> 但是Mypaint网址是：http://mypaint.info
<[ub]> popolon,啥网址y MyPaint
<zhan> roylez_: 看到你刚才上了啊。 额。又掉了
<roylez_> zhan: ...
<roylez_> zhan: 恩
<soiamso> popolon: 需要放到一个翻译网站吧，如果下载下来翻译，可能参与的人会很少
<popolon> 有IRC的#mypaint
<roylez_> zhan: 龟毛的isp啊
<\cat> popolon, 你是法国人？？
<popolon> 就讲英文
<popolon> \cat, 是的
<roylez_> zhan: nnnd，原来是ipv6不好连
<roylez_> zhan: 默认开了ipv6了
<\cat> popolon, 恨你， 本来我们就男多女少， 你还抢我们的， 你是强盗
<roylez_> zhan: 写死ip好了
<\cat> popolon, 你让 CyrusYzGTt 又少了可选择的对象
<popolon> mypaint，我翻译，法语，一点中文，还一点点日语，但是日语，我差不多都不明白:)
<imtxc> 这个e17  也不怎么样嘛
<\cat> CyrusYzGTt, 同情你
<soiamso> popolon: 你时间真多
<popolon> \cat, 世界有多女人
<popolon> soiamso, 不是，但是我喜欢自由的软件
<\cat> popolon, 明白
<roylez_> adam8157: 生活在资本主义果然是水深火热啊，华人都游行了。国内多和谐 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac284579/
<[ub]> roylez_,啥网址y 意大利上万华人集会抗议同胞遭劫杀 - AcFun.tv
<\cat> CyrusYzGTt, 去法国找个女人
<gDD> MyPaint官网上的截图看起来很强硬啊。。。
<soiamso> popolon: 这么专业化的软件，应该不用翻译成中文，有英文就可以了
<gDD> 起初还以为是tuxpaint那样的玩具。。。
<imtxc> majia321: 好了，谢谢你。
<\cat> gDD, corel painter 有 Linux版就好了
<majia321> imtxc: 不用谢。 欢迎光临oftc #arch-cn
<gDD> \cat: 还有Photoshop
<\cat> :)
<roylez_> zhan: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac284348/
<[ub]> roylez_,啥网址y 哪位大师能把这妖孽收了吗... - AcFun.tv
<imtxc> majia321: 是中文的啊？ 好好。
<popolon> soiamso, 在中国，有画家朋友要用Mypaint，但是他不讲英文
<majia321> imtxc: 嘿嘿，没这里热闹
<popolon> 画家，有少讲英文
<imtxc> majia321: 这archlinux 要学的东西可真多  折腾一天  系统都没装好。
<lokirf> 第一次难些，以后就无痛了
<lokirf> 总比gentoo,funtoo好
<majia321> imtxc: 万事开头难。
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac284348/
<imtxc> majia321: 谢谢
<imtxc> lokirf: 桌面环境就不好弄  又不想gnome
<lokirf> imtxc: 那你的意思是想用什么桌面？？
<\cat> popolon, 画家也用 mypaint 么。 我还想他们会用更专业的
<\cat> 我还以为他们会用更专业的
<imtxc> lokirf:  现在用的e17
<imtxc> lokirf: 轻量  简便
<imtxc> lokirf: 就这个要求……
<gDD> Awesome貌似不轻量
<popolon> 他不是真的画家，不会真么说。。。插图画家
<lokirf> imtxc: 可以参考wiki来弄吧?
 * lolicon awesome 飘过。。
<\cat> 哦
<mengfei> 用openbox吧，这个够轻量，用起来也不错，
<popolon> 还是布景师
<\cat> linux 除了 mypainter 外还有啥更专业的绘画软件么
<adam8157> roylez_: - -
<soiamso> \cat: no
<mengfei> 直接用openbox要配置，不想自己配置的话就用lxde，这个是用openbox做的
<gDD> 等哪个’洁癖‘人士重新造一个awesome，轻量的那种。。。
<\cat> 哦
<imtxc> mengfei: o~~
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac283085/
<[ub]> roylez_,啥网址y 看了3遍，笑抽完了！非常了得变非诚勿扰！这个女的我太喜欢了！ - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> roylez_: 介个我看过
<lolicon> gDD: awesome 同 e17 比怎么样
<popolon> 这个人用MyPaint和Blender:http://www.davidrevoy.com/portfolio-fr.html
<[ub]> popolon,啥网址y Portfolio - David Revoy
<mengfei> mypaint就是linux下最好的绘画软件了
<gDD> lolicon: 一年前试过e17，现在状况不知道了，e17快成DE了吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<popolon> 不是，也有Gimp Paint Studio
<gDD> Awesome的lua配置文件用起来很爽
<tuuss> Hi all
<lolicon> gDD: 我只要一个 wm 就够了。。 喜欢 awesome 的平铺
<[ub]> tuuss, 好 ㍫ 19:40 新年快乐，除夕还有 11.18天
<imtxc> 完了去看看fvwm 好像很好看的样子。
<\cat> pocoyo, 哦
<zhan> roylez_: 那个 avfun 太。。。 看了一点，关了
<roylez_> zhan: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac283085/
<[ub]> roylez_,啥网址y 看了3遍，笑抽完了！非常了得变非诚勿扰！这个女的我太喜欢了！ - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> zhan: 这个好
<popolon> Dabid Revoy是榴莲Blender project的概念艺术
<\cat> 上不去
<\cat> http://www.davidrevoy.com/portfolio-fr.html 上不去
<[ub]> \cat,啥网址y Portfolio - David Revoy
<popolon> http://www.sintel.org/
<[ub]> popolon,啥网址y Sintel, the Durian Open Movie Project
<MaskRay> 求斧正：http://t.co/xOLIGnWx  Tiling window manager的应用与设计.pdf
<[ub]> MaskRay,啥网址y Tiling window manager的应用与设计
<MaskRay> http://t.co/xOLIGnWx
<MaskRay> lolicon:
<lolicon> 。。。
<lolicon> MaskRay: 我只管使用……
<MaskRay> adam8157: awesome 有没有 layout transformer
<adam8157> MaskRay: 变layout? 啥意思
<MaskRay> lolicon: 求指点……看了你就会去用xmonad了。。
<MaskRay> http://maskray.tk/2012/01/11/tiling-window-manager-application-and-design.html
<[ub]> MaskRay,啥网址y Tiling window manager的应用与设计
<lolicon> MaskRay: 什么东西
<MaskRay> adam8157: 通用的布局修饰器
<adam8157> MaskRay: 自定义布局?
<lolicon> MaskRay: 那是什么东西
<MaskRay> adam8157: 比如 添加窗口标签、放大主窗口等，和 具体布局 无关，但能作用于已有布局而形成新布局
<adam8157> MaskRay: oh
<adam8157> MaskRay: 需求真仔细
<MaskRay> 求斧正 http://maskray.tk/2012/01/11/tiling-window-manager-application-and-design.html
<lolicon> MaskRay: 应该没有吧
<MaskRay> adam8157: 要拿这个写 玩具论文（作业）的……
<adam8157> MaskRay: 啧啧 我观摩下
<roylez_> adam8157: 看多少遍都那么带感 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac282820/
<[ub]> roylez_,啥网址y 看了这视频笑了的会下地狱 - AcFun.tv
<zhan> roylez_: 。。。。
<roylez_> zhan: 你点个啥呢，博士
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 不带版本号的内核被删除了，好像也没啥后果啊？..... http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360484 虽然运行正常，查看发现 Linux-generic ，linux-headers,linux-image-generic都没有了，不知道他们到底是干啥的，要不要再安装一下？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 stroller2008 — 2012-01-11 19:51
<adam8157> roylez_: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/169059.htm
<[ub]> adam8157,啥网址y 京东商城爆发"开心果门" 数百名消费者欲集体维权_电子商务 - B2C / B2B_cnBeta.COM
<roylez_> adam8157: 好在我没买
<adam8157> roylez_: 我也没买...
<roylez_> adam8157: 穷有穷的好处
<stlifey> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac284649/
<[ub]> stlifey,啥网址y 日本重口味短篇小说――――野性之口 - AcFun.tv
<lolicon> ...
<MaskRay> adam8157: 有什么修改意见。。
<[ub]> 新 窗口管理器 • Ubuntu 10.04(Lucid)下X错误：Maximum number of clients reached http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360487 Quote: Maximum number of clients reached /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin X11 error: Can't open display: Set DISPLAY environment variable, use -display option or check permissions of your X-Server (See "man X" resp. "man xhost" for details) 上面是在命令行执行soffice …
<lolicon> ..
<lolicon> 字面意思
<adam8157> MaskRay: 我就是一普通用户 - -  我觉得可以说下为啥刚开始都是平铺 为啥现在又流行平铺 好处什么的
<adam8157> MaskRay: http://linuxtoy.org/archives/awesome.html
<[ub]> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 平铺式窗口管理器——Awesome — LinuxTOY
<soiamso> adam8157 屏幕大小问题？
<namoamitabuddha> empathy 支持每次登陆输入密码么
<qinglingquan> 因为现在的屏幕越来越大了，如果屏幕太小平铺式窗口管理器很难流行。
<adam8157> qinglingquan: soiamso 最早是实现的原因? 例如win3?
<lolicon> qinglingquan: 我开10个虚拟桌面……。。。
<qinglingquan> lolicon: 你多大的显示器？
<lolicon> qinglingquan: 笔记本
<qinglingquan> adam8157: win3?
<adam8157> qinglingquan: 嗯 据说win3当年是平铺
<qinglingquan> lolicon: 我也是笔记本，平铺我能接受。但这么小的屏层叠的接受率更高吧？
<lolicon> awesome 的最大问题是鼠标指针……
<qinglingquan> adam8157: 是用过平铺的，我不知道是不是win3.
<qinglingquan> adam8157: 因该主要不是实现的原因。
<MaskRay> adam8157: 为啥现在又流行了。。
<adam8157> MaskRay: 屏幕大了 :)
<adam8157> MaskRay: 以及geek
<qinglingquan> MaskRay: 硬件发展了，屏大了，要流行还是要很长的路走啊
<lolicon> qinglingquan: 我是觉得这样，如果一个窗你看不到全部，那跟看不到是一样的
<MaskRay> adam8157, qinglingquan: 谢谢
<adam8157> MaskRay: np
<qinglingquan> MaskRay: 还在拜读:)
<MaskRay> 打算重写成 org mode .. latex 不适合弄成网页
<tusooa> ls
<tusooa> [ebuild     U  ] app-editors/emacs-23.3-r4 [23.3-r2] USE="X alsa dbus gif gpm gtk jpeg png svg tiff xft xpm -Xaw3d (-aqua) -athena -gconf -gzip-el -hesiod -kerberos -livecd -m17n-lib -motif -sound -source -toolkit-scroll-bars" 0 kB
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 铃音姐
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 这都能整成论文  厉害。
<pocoyo> tusooa: 不都用 24了 还23？
<pocoyo> !test
<lubotu2> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<tusooa> #test
<happyaron> !test
<pocoyo> 靠。还被 #test 封着呢。
 * pocoyo 惊现蓉蓉。
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • home不够用了，急需扩充，请求支援！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360489 当初分区时，home只分了10G，现在只剩下5G多了，home里文件太大，不可能转移，有没有办法在现在的情况下，扩大其容量，或是再挂载一个分区？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntu606 — 2012-01-11 20:59
<pocoyo> 还以为掉线了。
<happyaron> pocoyo: ...
<haoyihuan> exit
<\cat> CyrusYzGTt, 看到玲音姐，两眼放光啦
<\cat> 好一会???
<CyrusYzGTt>  \cat ..??
<\cat> CyrusYzGTt, 知道我儿子怎么解释 “回” 这个字的么
<CyrusYzGTt> \cat§ 回族
<namoamitabuddha> 回么
<\cat> CyrusYzGTt, 俩口， 一个是幼儿园的门口， 一个是家里的门口。 从幼儿园门口出来， 从家里的门口进去， 就是回
<namoamitabuddha> 不就是孔乙己喜欢解释的那个字么
<CyrusYzGTt> \cat§ ..果然 纯真，，
<tusooa> .
<\cat> 我的解释是， 每次叫他回家， 都是要说很多次“番屋企”， 口代表说话。 回就是要叫他很多次才肯回的意思
<\cat> :)
 * adam8157 眼睛累 关机了
<roylez_> 返屋企好不好
<\cat> 番
<\cat> 我这都第一声
<tusooa> 番屋企 啥意思
<\cat> 回家
<tusooa> er
<\cat> 番去
<roylez_> 读第一声不代表字是那个子
<\cat> roylez_, 我只是按音读的，不知道哪个字
<\cat> CyrusYzGTt, 粤语有拼音的么。 屋企 怎么拼啊， 貌似粤语无法用 音标读啊
<\cat> ou kei???
<CyrusYzGTt> \cat§ 有，貌似用香港拼音。。
<\cat> 香港拼音， 屋企 怎么拼
<MeaCulpa_> maw tsai?
<\cat> 以前有一香港肥皂剧 叫"卡拉ok"
<\cat> maw tsai???
<skipper> xxx
<MeaCulpa_> 我乱说的
<\cat> :), 在搜索香港拼音
<\cat> CyrusYzGTt, 不对啊 “林LUN 伦LUN” 林和伦 粤语的音也不一样吧， 怎么 香港拼音一样
<\cat> l^n, lu:n
<CyrusYzGTt> \cat§ ..不要问我，， 我忘记香港拼音了。。 很久木有看了，， 大概 6年前自学过
<CyrusYzGTt> \cat§ 跟 拼音发音有点不同的
<\cat> CyrusYzGTt, 我知道不同， 但按道理来说， 俩字读音不一样， 香港拼音也应该不一样吧， 一是 l^n, 一是lu:n
<CyrusYzGTt> \cat§ ..别问我，，我不清楚。。
<\cat> 好吧， 何敏慧
<soiamso> cat LUM
<\cat> 哦
<\cat> soiamso, 看看这个 http://www.douban.com/note/122887534/
<[ub]> \cat,啥网址y 香港拼音对照表3
<gjp> 谁有在gentoo设置字体的经验？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 小泽玛利亚,挺漂亮的
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 嗯嗯
<gjp> 。。。。。。。。
<gjp> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。。。。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> gjp§ ??
<tenzu> 大沢佑香好看, 嗯嗯
<\cat> 怎么下载一个 swf 啊。 linux 怎么离线 play 一个 swf 文件
<\cat> 我猫好看
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 比苍老师好看,好像是混血
<roylez_> tenzu: 太肉肉了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> \cat§ 用 mplayer vlc可以
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 嗯
<tenzu> roylez_: 我就耐那样的
<NWMonster> 玛丽亚同学卸了装之后会闪吓你们的
<\cat> 不是 video 是游戏
<gjp> \cat: 我都是直接从缓存中提取
<roylez_> tenzu: 手感流呢。你的键盘应当不错
<\cat> 不是 video 是游戏
<NWMonster> 用firefox打开
<tenzu> roylez_: 我能拿得出手的就那个M$ arc
<CyrusYzGTt> \cat§ ..用 ff打开，，安装flash插件
<pocoyo> 这字怎么念。
<gjp> \cat: 游戏不依赖服务端吗？
<\cat> 不是啊
<\cat> CyrusYzGTt, 怎么做
<\cat> CyrusYzGTt, 我先得下载啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> \cat§ 用 ff 打开文件
<CyrusYzGTt> \cat§ .. 不知道，， 找 ee的 下载脚本
<\cat> 哦
<\cat> CyrusYzGTt, 不用你了
<[ub]> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • Ubuntu11.10下的FCITX无状态栏，无候选字栏 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360491 一直纠结于这个鬼问题，烦死人。 装了ubuntu11.10后，通过软件中心安装FCITX4.0版， 结果CTRL+SPACE后，可以盲打上屏，无状态栏，无候选字栏。 怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jerry_yang — 2012-01-11 21:47
<CyrusYzGTt> \cat§ 根本就不想帮你
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_playlist/f16877544o1p0.html
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 创圣大天使EVOL - 创圣大天使EVOL 01-02 超清版 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<\cat> CyrusYzGTt, 好吧
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ee \cat 问你下载 swf的问题
<\cat> 我下了， 好像有个 flashplayer 的独立程序
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: adam8157_away .
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: .
<NWMonster> 我测试一下，如果不是乱码，回复我一下，谢谢
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 红帽的LinkedIn 接上我了
<CyrusYzGTt> NWMonster§ pass
<NWMonster> CyrusYzGTt > 谢谢
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: .....
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 他们很快就能招够人了，HR都上LinkedIn了
<CyrusYzGTt> NWMonster§ 嗯嗯
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • XP-安装Ubuntu，分区时，‘/’、‘SWAP’、‘/home’全部默认为逻辑分区 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360493 由于软件原因，选择保留XP。 电脑里的C盘为主分区，D盘为逻辑分区。 安装Ubuntu，在分区时，默认为逻辑分区；所以便将‘/’、‘SWAP’、‘/home’分区均设为了逻辑分区。 请问下，这样做，对 …
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 帽帽自己搞虚拟化了？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: https://careers.redhat.com/ext/detail?redhat7938
<[ub]> MeaCulpa_ ⇪ t: redhat.com Careers
<tusooa> ls
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 新手请赐教，500G的硬盘改怎么分区呢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360495 我要安装很多软件，改怎么分区啊，哪个大哪个小点，给点建议，谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 Bqleishao — 2012-01-11 22:41
<MaskRay> html 的 <img 能设置 scale =150% 吗？
<tusooa> MaskRay: <img style="max-height: 210px;" ... />这样的？
<tusooa> MaskRay: 你那maskray.tk啥时候加rss
<HajasLm> width="150%" height="150%" ?
<tusooa> MaskRay:
<flh> 极点五笔也不太好用啊，在linux下
<flh> 我不说话当我不在
<MaskRay> tusooa: 不知道。。
<MaskRay> tusooa: 怎么做rss
<\cat> knownbad, http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046gw1doybjgrmsyj.jpg
<MaskRay> tusooa: 明天要把 makefile-blog 的 org部分 改下
<MaskRay> tusooa: 否则不知道从orgmode.org上抓mathjax.js来显示latex公式
<knownbad> 可以一个月来一次
<\cat> knownbad, 悲剧啊：铅笔纹身造成永久性半勃起
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> 那里，我也去铅笔纹身
<\cat> http://jandan.net/2012/01/11/penis-2.html 这里
<[ub]> \cat,啥网址y 悲剧啊：铅笔纹身造成永久性半勃起
<knownbad> 可以随时炒饭
<root_> -nick eleven.yang
<\cat> 随时炒饭???
<\cat> 猫儿子又来了
<root_> nick eleven.yang
<knownbad> 不是炖了吗？
<zhou> :-& ，孩子不睡觉，一直哭，晕啊
<yangpan> 大家能看见我的说话么.
<\b> 不能
<\b> 说话是听见的，不是看见的
<\b> 看见说话
<yangpan> 汗. 终于让我可以上来了.. 辛苦吖..
<yangpan> 用ubuntu 自带的居然上不来. 非要下载xchat
<yangpan> 问下吖. 我"/nick" 一个名字  然后"/msg nickserv identify ***" 密码的时候 居然提示我:yangpan is not a registered nicknam 说没有注册.
<yangpan> 我要怎么注册呢.
<knownbad> \b: 可以，dictation。
<yangpan> 是这样么? "/msg nickserv dictation user" 这样么?
<knownbad> 打 /nickserv help register
<\cat> zhou....
<yangpan> 谢谢了.. 哈哈.  多谢各位..谢谢各位捧场..
<\cat> 好了， 不说了
<yangpan> 大家都睡了吖.. 我也早点睡了.
<\cat> 再见
<\cat> 睡吧
<\b> 小光今天居然没上?
<leo-> 睡覺
<\cat> 小光去找女朋友了吧
<knownbad> 今天是单号是左手
<\b> 这咖啡越喝越像板蓝根..
<\cat> 今天左手不吉利
<knownbad> 抹护手霜就好了
<\b> 印度神奇油。。
<knownbad> 敌不过左手。
<\cat> knownbad, 美国大选准备支持民主党还是共和党
<\cat> knownbad, 你心目中是选党还是选总统
<\b> alvin_rxg1: 下次考试啥时候?
<alvin_rxg1> 周二
<knownbad> 选总统。
<alvin_rxg1> \b: 是不是用 network-manager，就会有很多局域网内的流量？
<\b> why?
<\cat> knownbad, 哦， 那准备支持哪位候选人呢
<knownbad> 我自己。
<\cat> .....
<knownbad> 我觉的没人比我好的。
<alvin_rxg1> \b: 说不清楚。我现在的机器里边，awesome 的脚本检测到的下载流量 < 1.0K。而昨天临时开的小机器上用的是 network-manager，检测到的下载 10-15K
<knownbad> 我都这么跟老婆说。
<\cat> \b 关于选举， 你是倾向选党， 还是选党
<\b> alvin_rxg1: i dont think so
<alvin_rxg1>  :/
<\b> ?
<\cat> \b 不是貌似有些欧洲国家选的是党而不是总统么
<alvin_rxg1> 真是的，那家伙怎么老是有流量呢… 迅雷啊迅雷啊… 头疼死了
<\cat> 在那家伙前装个防火墙什么的
<knownbad> 欧洲是选党，因为是 parliament。
<alvin_rxg1> \cat: 你送台机器吧，我去开路由
<\cat> knownbad, 哦
<\cat> knownbad, 你不是说倾向选总统了么， 我问 大肠 他倾向选党还是选总统
<\cat> knownbad, 美国不是也有议会么
<\cat> alvin_rxg1, 我不懂路由啥的， 可不可以啥流量都先经过你再到他那的
<knownbad> parliament 立法比较容易因为是多数投票。  美国比较制衡但拖拖拉拉。
<alvin_rxg1> \cat: 我不想这样。
<\cat> :)
<\cat> knownbad, 哦
<\cat> 酱紫
<\cat> knownbad, 那你支持哪位啊。
<knownbad> 我
<\b_> \cat:　从没选举过……　小时候连班干部都是老师指定的..
<knownbad> 只可惜我不是美国出生的。
<\cat> knownbad, 美国的华人是不是像中国酱紫不怎么关心政治的
<\cat> knownbad, 快点生个总统出来
<knownbad> 一般吧，所谓的美国人也有不关心政治的。
<\cat> 哦
<\cat> knownbad, 快点生个总统出来
<\b_> knownbad:　快点生个人大常委出来
<\cat> ........................
<\cat> 生个乡长
<knownbad> 我只觉的除非你去投票要不就逆来顺受。
<alvin_rxg1> knownbad: 快点生个宫薪部部长出来
<\cat> knownbad, 你是哪样呢。 逆来顺受？？
<\cat> 宫薪部？？？？
<\cat> 后宫的???
<\cat> 管后宫的??
<knownbad> 尽量投票，我曾经忘了过。。。呵呵
<knownbad> 我都用通信投票。
<\cat> 投票市长么
<\cat> 美国市长是不是也要投票的
<knownbad> 是。
<\cat> 哦。
<alvin_rxg1> 我在想，要是我在路由里设置屏蔽 xnimg.cn 和 renren.com 会如何…
<\b_> alvin_rxg1: 不用
<\cat> 总统不投票也得投票给市长
<\b_> 只要你开机的时候，把他们的 arp 刷了
<\cat> 市长才是最切身相关的
<alvin_rxg1> \b_: 路由屏蔽下，我就不用再操作了呀
<\cat> 这是我的认为
<\b_> alvin_rxg1:　所有 renren.com 和 xnimg.cn 和 迅雷的从你这里过
<knownbad> 市议员，市长，县长警长，创立案。
<alvin_rxg1> Title: 人人网，中国领先的实名制SNS社交网络。加入人人网，找到老同学，结识新朋友。
<\b_> alvin_rxg1: 他们不会操作路由?
<\cat> 警长也要选举???
<alvin_rxg1> \b_: 不会吧，至少那里边除了密码，其他都是我设置的…
<\b_> ...
<\cat> \me 投票给 李刚
<\b_> alvin_rxg1: 他们发现上不了网了，又会找你设置
<knownbad> 好像只有最高法院是终身职位。
<\cat> 哦
 * \cat 投票给 李刚
<alvin_rxg1> \b_: 所以得如何如何的改一下……
<\cat> 看雅虎海外频道， 说有个地方市长不拿工资的
<\b_> alvin_rxg1: 所以在你自己笔记本上改最安全
<alvin_rxg1> 呃…
<\b_> 路由里怎么都查不出
<alvin_rxg1> 这个是路由屏蔽的几个迅雷 http 服务器  http://uploadpie.com/UOhJs
<\cat> 有办法绕过 gfw 么
<\cat> 不是用翻墙软件
<alvin_rxg1> *.xunlei.com 是上不了的～ XD
<\b_> alvin_rxg1: 你把那几个网站的域名定到每个网站的 404  页面上
<alvin_rxg1> -.-
<alvin_rxg1> 那路由没这功能
<knownbad> 你有钱就可以做慈善。
<\cat> 把那几个网站定到生活网站。 让他会自立
<knownbad> 对了 gfw 还真针对了 tor。
<knownbad> 但 tor 也回应了。
<\cat> 回应什么
<knownbad> 互相破解。
<\cat> 不明白，太专业
<\cat> 啥互相破解
<knownbad> 好似最近可以用了。
<\cat> 哦
<\cat> tor看不了视频
<mugebjgd> :-(
<\cat> 前一 mu 是啥意思
<\cat> 走了
<\cat> 我想 mu 是他儿子的出生地
<knownbad> 他儿子已死在套子里。
<\cat> ..............
<gebjgd> \cat: 猜
<\cat> 不知道
<gebjgd> \cat: 那就算了
<\cat> 好吧
<\cat> 母??
<gebjgd> \cat: 对
<\cat> 。。。。
<\b> mu is short for muck
<gebjgd> 蛋疼
<\___> gebjgd: 睡觉去
<knownbad> 抗议刷屏
<\cat> 哦
<\cat> 原来通过改昵称刷屏， 机器人不管的哦
<abcdefgh> 奶奶的
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 你蛋疼?
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 让母猫给你揉
<snugglecat> 痒
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 正好猫爪子给你挠
<knownbad> 你的猫儿子呢？
<snugglecat> 走了，回去了
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 你干脆编个你儿子舍不得小猫把它要回来。
<snugglecat> 不用编
<knownbad> 省的你挂着放不下。
<snugglecat> 儿子喜欢猫儿子
<snugglecat> 它出入自由。
<snugglecat> 上下走的
<knownbad> 你不是不想它关笼子吗？
<snugglecat> 楼下的貌似没关呢， 凌晨时还来过，现在它自己回去了
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 猫随便进出多脏啊
<snugglecat> :)
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 还是放到家里圈养好
<knownbad> 刚刚把 luck 看成 fuck。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 心里想着fuck 自然就看到fuck
<knownbad> gebjgd: luck you。
<gebjgd> knownbad: luck your wife
<knownbad> k, lets swap.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 梦呢
<knownbad> 试试湖北五花肉
<snugglecat> luck your cat
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你自己留着吃吧
<gebjgd> calibre真费cpu
<gebjgd> python真垃圾
<knownbad> i7 上还好。  我试试 compile python。
<knownbad> calibre 还是好用些。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 废话 i7是好用
<knownbad> 在考虑要不要跟公司要个 i5 笔记本来用。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 有i7的路过.考虑上16G内存呢
<knownbad> i5 和 i7 在 mobile 上差不多。
<knownbad> 公司最近才进了 i5 + 8g 的 dell。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我这里开calibre cpu100%
<knownbad> 在我的 c2d 上也是但 i7 就没事。
<\b> calibre 是神马?
<knownbad> 社会主义下没有神
<alvin_rxg> “当你毁掉了别人了的神，你就变成了他们的神”
<alvin_rxg> 忘了哪看到的
<knownbad> 咦，你手空了下来了？
<alvin_rxg> 把你的JJ借我，再玩个6个小时
<knownbad> 可以的，我的老鸟真得要6小时暖身。
<knownbad> 奶奶的，calibre + python2 用了8核。  难怪没事。
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 喷嚏 看到过， 我也不知道谁说的
<snugglecat> knownbad, 能起来就好啦。
<\b> VLC后端怎么这么不给力...
<snugglecat> 不撸怎么给力
 * knownbad @@~
<alvin_rxg> google reader 感觉真的给放弃了… 怎么我已经订阅的东西，它还给我推荐一遍呐？
<\b> googler reader 还有推荐?
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你戴眼镜么
<snugglecat> 感觉戴眼镜的人很斯文
<knownbad> 我老花了
<knownbad> 但平常没戴
<snugglecat> 哦
<alvin_rxg> \b: 德语是 erkunden
<\b> alvin_rxg: 没看到。。。自从googlereader改版之后，empfehlung 都看不到了
<alvin_rxg>  :/
<alvin_rxg> penti2 不更新了吗？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 所以开始渐渐不用 google reader 了
<\b> alvin_rxg: google reader 精华在 empfehlung..
<alvin_rxg> 现在没东西了，都推荐我看过的…
<alvin_rxg> 这会儿是睡觉呢，还是玩游戏呢…
<larry00> 玩游戏
<snugglecat> 玩jj
<snugglecat> 玩 knownbad 6小时才能暖的 jj
<knownbad> 你不睡？
<snugglecat> 找错误，脑袋闭塞了
<knownbad> 嗯，便密了。
<snugglecat> 是啊， 脑袋变密
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你考试考完了?
<\b> snugglecat: 搓大了再割，肉多
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> https://dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=56231 这个厉害
<[ub]> snugglecat,啥网址y 铂程斋--英国电子机械偶设计师John Nolan作品展示
<ofan1> yooooooooooooooooooooooo~
<gebjgd> google reader是什么?
<gebjgd> 从来没用过
<snugglecat> 母猫又出去玩了
<snugglecat> luck
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 怕你搞她
<cleamoon> 如果你的老板是个靠卖淫为生的不讲理毒蛇混蛋，你们还接着干吗？
<snugglecat> ..
<cleamoon> 我没老板，但是我房东就是这种人，我该怎么做？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 干她
<snugglecat> cleamoon, 怎么你说的上下文无关啊。 我脑袋转不过来
<cleamoon> snugglecat: 有关呀
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 指的是什么呢
<cleamoon> gebjgd: 她也得配呀
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 不管配不配都搞
<cleamoon> snugglecat: 什么叫指的什么？
<cleamoon> gebjgd: 为什么？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你爽
<snugglecat> 上下文是啥
<cleamoon> gebjgd: 我不会爽的，杀了她我爽
<cleamoon> snugglecat: 就是如果你遇到这样的boss或是房东怎么办？
<snugglecat> 是 \b 说的 "搓大了再割，肉多" ????
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 不好意思， 我笨
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 那就杀了她
<cleamoon> gebjgd: ...有计划吗？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 用你的鸡鸡杀死她
<snugglecat> 哈哈
<cleamoon> ...
<snugglecat> 没什么配不配的，就当免费召妓
<cleamoon> 估计悬，她是和5个人做三天就为换顿饭的
<cleamoon> 恐怕放进一个西瓜也没感觉
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你的头
<snugglecat> 你在国外么
<cleamoon> 她租给一人房子，那人回国一个月，这一个月里她进那人屋把所有东西都翻了一遍，还又找人住里边了，那人回来时里面还有人呢
<cleamoon> 在国外
<cleamoon> 头没有西瓜大
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 变成大头
<snugglecat> 吃奶粉就好
<cleamoon> snugglecat: 好主意
<cleamoon> ！！
<snugglecat> :)
<cleamoon> 我还真有一大堆好东西呢
<snugglecat> 大头奶粉
<cleamoon> 我可以给她吃
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> knownbad, 李登辉要力撑民进党
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你老妈投马英九还是蔡英文啊
<cleamoon> gebjgd: 最近德国物价什么的怎么样？找不到真实的报道
<knownbad> 他是个媚日的狗腿子。
<knownbad> 他曾经说过宁可让日本人统治。
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 什么物价?
<cleamoon> gebjgd: 就是总体来看的
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 从来不买东西.都是老婆买
<knownbad> 个人觉得应该出口他去日本养老。
<cleamoon> knownbad: 对大陆来说，日本人统治都比CCP强
<cleamoon> gebjgd: 也从来不看新闻？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 看什么新闻?
<knownbad> 我不认为。  你是没经历过日本统治下。
<cleamoon> gebjgd: 经济新闻
<snugglecat> knownbad, 那老妈子是投给谁呢， 马英九么
<cleamoon> knownbad: 但是我爷爷经历过
<snugglecat> 人民同志比ccp强
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 从来不看经济
<snugglecat> 人民统治比ccp强
<snugglecat> knownbad, 那老妈子是投给谁呢， 马英九么
<knownbad> 台湾牛马蛇神多。
<cleamoon> snugglecat: 必然
<knownbad> 没牛就投给马吧。
<snugglecat> 政府只是个代理人， 人民才是股东
<snugglecat> 就是马英九罗
<cleamoon> 关键是看政策，而不是人怎么样
<cleamoon> 对人来说都是一类的货
<snugglecat> 制定政策的不是人么。 政策不好， 制定政策的人就必须得换
<[ub]>  06:06
<cleamoon> 一般都是先说政策吧...
<snugglecat> 好吧， 也对
<snugglecat> 政府制定的政策， 必须由议会通过
<snugglecat> knownbad, 是酱紫的么
<snugglecat> 猫还没回来
<snugglecat> 又不知道要玩到什么时候才回
<knownbad> 母猫？
<snugglecat> 是啊
<\b> 她不知道在哪里爽完了才会回来 :d
<snugglecat> 我太紧张了。 母猫一出去 我就 不知如何是好
<snugglecat> 不用那么颈涨的
<snugglecat> 他会回来的
<snugglecat> 就是公猫跑了打击太大
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 还有你呢
<snugglecat> 我怎么
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 你不是长期扮演公猫的角色么
<snugglecat> 好吧
<snugglecat> 我去找滚圆的猫屁股去
<snugglecat> 天快亮了。 我猫又胆小的要命，白天楼梯间人来人往， 他就藏着不敢出来。 天亮还不回来， 它可要俄一天了
<\b> gebjgd: http://www.tianya.cn/publicforum/content/feeling/1/1667067.shtml
<[ub]> \b,啥网址y [谈情解爱]我出国一年，你把我所有哥们勾遍_情感天地_天涯社区
<\b> 头版..
<gebjgd> \b: 无聊
<\b> 这人文笔不错，莫非学汉语专业的?
<snugglecat> 还真无聊
<snugglecat> 比我还无聊啊
<snugglecat> 我猫还不回
<knownbad> 你儿子呢？
<snugglecat> 洗脸刷牙穿衣服
<knownbad> 在他脸上画胡子，他就是猫。
<snugglecat> .....
<cleamoon> 文章没看完，就知道回复里头一群SB
<snugglecat> 这下猫有得饿了
<knownbad> 你忙你儿子去。
<\b> snugglecat: http://www.tianya.cn/techforum/content/75/584604.shtml
<[ub]> \b,啥网址y [养宠心情]当某猫再一次睡在我的屁股上 我忍无可忍要来八一八这只没有操守的猫(贴图)_宠物乐园_天涯社区
<gebjgd> 从来不上天涯, 没什么看头
<cleamoon> 那是找房事信息的地方
<cleamoon> 除了这里还有什么比较好的中文irc吗？
<Pwnna> ...
<knownbad> #gfw-cn
<cleamoon> gfw里有人吗？
<knownbad> 不干我的事。
<cleamoon> ...
<knownbad> 你去占地为王。
<cleamoon> ...
<snugglecat> 猫儿子回来了， 猫妈妈没回来
<snugglecat> 送儿子上学去咯
<snugglecat> knownbad, 快点生个中国总统出来
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你现在生， 他大了， 中国也改变了。 刚好能赶上中国竞选
<snugglecat> 你儿子到四五十岁应该就可以了
<knownbad> 啊弥陀佛，施主言重了。
<cleamoon> 万一赶上文革呢？
<snugglecat> 我的母猫今天得饿了
<snugglecat> 不会再有文革啦
<knownbad> 它活该。
<cleamoon> 很有可能会
<cleamoon> 为什么那只猫那么怕呢？
<knownbad> 你儿子迟到了。
<snugglecat> 如果早点,12点左右出去，我倒不担心。 现在天亮了
<knownbad> 你儿子？
<snugglecat> cleamoon, 我猫天生胆小， 人来人往就不敢出来。 半夜没人的时候就会自己回。
<snugglecat> 白天人来人往的，它只能在外面过了。
<snugglecat> 找又找不到它
<knownbad> 要不寄托儿子身上，要不去找个女孩。  要猫干嘛？
<cleamoon> 你可以在每个猫可以躲的地方都放些食物
<snugglecat> 它自己会回来， 只是白天人太多而已
<snugglecat> 今晚半夜应该会回来了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 养猫是让儿子有个伴。 让儿子学会照顾
<knownbad> 我没i见你儿子到处找猫，只有你。
<knownbad> 还半夜不睡的。
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<snugglecat> 儿子对猫儿子有感情，楼下阿婆要回去时， 儿子不肯
<snugglecat> 特别是儿子喜欢和猫睡觉
<knownbad> 那还不趁机不还?
<knownbad> 用小孩当借口最好了。
<snugglecat> 那阿婆很老的啦， 说得不好听的， 都半个脚都踏进棺材了。 她女儿对她又不好， 女儿不让儿子看她。 挺孤独的啊
<snugglecat> 又不忍心吧
<knownbad> 但是你忍心让小猫关笼子里?
<snugglecat> 她平时就一个人住， 孩子都不在身边。
<snugglecat> 我也不知道怎么办呢
<snugglecat> 不好意思要回来。
<snugglecat> 找个时间跟她说下吧
<cleamoon> 明修栈道，暗渡陈仓，用偷梁换柱的计策
<snugglecat> 那人说什么呢
<snugglecat> 整一个军事家de
<snugglecat> 是说狸猫换太子么
<knownbad> 不是，他教你用榴梿捅屁眼。
<snugglecat> .....
<snugglecat> 想看看我的界面么
<knownbad> 要冷冻过的才爽。
<knownbad> 不要。
<snugglecat> 看看啦
<snugglecat> 很娘娘的
<knownbad> 尿道
<snugglecat> knownbad, 看看啦
<snugglecat> http://imagebin.org/193130
<snugglecat> 原来我没贴啊
#ubuntu-cn 2012-01-12
<knownbad> 你在发展什么？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 够娘了么
<snugglecat> 什么发展什么
<knownbad> 你叫我看的？
<snugglecat> 我的 qt style 阿
<snugglecat> 窗口风格
<knownbad> 哦， 跟你很配。
<snugglecat> qtcurve 的一个配置
<snugglecat> :)
<knownbad> 你在家里都穿裙子嘛。
<snugglecat> 不穿， 裸体围围巾
<knownbad> 我只穿一只袜子。
<snugglecat> .....
<snugglecat> 我啥都不穿， 只戴一毛线套套
<tusooa> ls
<knownbad> 我的是丝袜
<knownbad> 还有蕾丝的。
<snugglecat> .....
<knownbad> 再绑个蝴蝶结
<knownbad> 你不送儿子上学？
<snugglecat> 送了啊。
<knownbad> 进笼子了？
<snugglecat> 啥
<snugglecat> 幼儿园阿
<snugglecat> 美国有幼儿园的么
<knownbad> 没，我们都关笼子。
<snugglecat> ....
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> 咋天天都看到这样奇怪的。。。
<MeaCulpa_> 我擦
<snugglecat> 什么奇怪的
<snugglecat> tusooa, 说什么呢
<zhao> 谁有《影帝温家宝》的电子版呀？给我传个
<ofan_> 电影？
<zhao> 书
<ofan_> 谁敢写这书
<zhao> 一个叫余洁的作家
<[ub]> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • Regnum Online 怎么卸载 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360517 Regnum Online 怎么卸载 统计信息: 发表于 由 kims751 — 2012-01-12 8:38
<zhao> 北京人
<tenzu> 卧槽, 神06年穿了件ubuntu的TEE
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 首次安装，安装完进不去呢？/dev/disk/by-uuid/237d-1af7 does not exist http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360518 在官网下的最新系统，以前没安装过，选择在windows基础存在的基础上安双系统，安装过程正常，开机时选择ubuntu系统，出现一行代码，看清有个fat32，接着马上变成闪烁的光标，等待了不到30秒，出现 Ga …
<snugglecat> knownbad, 母猫也回来了
<snugglecat> 母猫躲在另一边的楼梯底
<snugglecat> 神6????
<snugglecat> 火箭???
<knownbad> ？
 * wzlxx 据说要开发guile版本的emacs?
<tusooa> wzlxx: 那也都是lisp啊
<wzlxx> tusooa: 正是因为lisp，所以才强大
<wzlxx> scheme的春天啊，呵呵
<tusooa> wzlxx: guile是scheme,是一种lisp.emacs-lisp也是一种lisp.都是lisp
<wzlxx> tusooa: 嗯
<tusooa> wzlxx: guile貌似是属于gnome的
<tusooa> ls
<tusooa> 原来没断啊
<tenzu> tusooa: 断了
<tusooa> tenzu: ...
<tenzu> tusooa: 可以找主席帮你人工断一下
<tusooa> .
 * tenzu 召唤主席帮兔嫂断网
<snugglecat> knownbad, 它蹲在楼梯底那， 我叫了很久它才出来
<snugglecat> 终于可以睡觉了
<tusooa> .
<[ub]> 新 Shell脚本 • 哪个大牛帮看下脚本？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360523 原文： DISTRO=$(lsb_release -c -s) if [[ ! ${DISTRO} =~ (oneiric) ]]; then echo "WARNING: this script has only been tested on oneiric" if [[ "$FORCE" != "yes" ]]; then echo "If you wish to run this script anyway run with FORCE=yes" exit 1 fi fi 最近在看一款开源软件，这是其中的一个脚本，脚本这段 …
<snugglecat> knownbad, http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/4f26ee2cjw1dox85leumlg.gif 太可恶了
<YeLee> snugglecat:……
<YeLee> 南瓜在吗？
<ypsjd> 谁能帮申请几个goagent id
<tenzu> YeLee: 月下叹逍遥那个南瓜?
<lpy> warning:python-keybinder is not installed  请问这个要怎么解决？ archlinux
<lpy> 要安装哪个？
<roylez> tusooa: 需要断网服务么
<snugglecat> knownbad, 美国人很喜欢吃烟肉的么
<tusooa> ...
<snugglecat> 就是培根
<tenzu> roylez: tusooa LOL
<roylez> tusooa: 你的推太长了，今天早上一天在我的手机上一屏显示不了
<YeLee> tenzu :嗯
<tenzu> YeLee: 他似乎很少来这里
<tusooa> roylez: 长？那以前的引用的？
<YeLee> tenzu ，这样啊
<tenzu> 想吃bacon了
 * kingbo 今天没说早
<roylez> tusooa: 恩，除了RT印象中你没多少推了
<knownbad> snugglecat: 什么肉？
<lenovo> Yelee»¹ÔÚ²»ÔÚ£¿
<[ub]> lenovo say: Yelee还在不在？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<snugglecat> 培根，烟肉
<snugglecat> knownbad, http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E7%85%99%E8%82%89 这个肉
<[ub]> snugglecat ⇪ t: 煙肉 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<knownbad> 哦，是啊。  我都喜欢。
<ofan> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzQxOTg4NTYw.html
<[ub]> ofan,啥网址y CES2012 Samsung Transparent Smart Window 智能电子窗户 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<knownbad> lpy: pacman -Ss python-keybinder
<knownbad> 好吃呢，你可以试试。  汉堡店该有吧。
<knownbad> lpy: 看看这个。  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman_(简体中文)
<snugglecat> knownbad, 这几天我都吃， 但说是北方的特产。 不知道是不是和美国的不是同一品种
<snugglecat> 怎么我说的那么罗嗦
<snugglecat> 就是不知道与美国不是一种品种
<knownbad> 美式的就煎的很脆。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 就是不知道与美国是否同一品种
<snugglecat> 怎么这么多“是”
<knownbad> 有人就拿来当零食吃，像个饼干。
<snugglecat> 哦
<roylez> tenzu: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/64112046jw1dozfecdv7ej.jpg
<snugglecat> 我吃的不脆阿
<knownbad> 但别吃多高脂。
<snugglecat> 哦
<knownbad> 自个煎的/
<[ub]> 新 启动和引导 • 这样livecd修复可以么 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360527 装了3个系统，win7 64 ，ubuntu9.10 x86 ，kubuntu9.10 amd64，用easybcd整理了启动选择界面 现在进入kubuntu发现不能引导了 找出当初装的光盘，发现光驱不行了，当然光盘本身也花了 这个kubuntu是amd64 v9.10，网上没有找到amd64的，我想是不是可以用x86代替一下 …
<knownbad> 自个煎的吗？
<snugglecat> 炒的
<snugglecat> 可能不是同一品种吧
<knownbad> 废话，你煮法不同。
<snugglecat> 中国的烟肉和美国说的培根是不是一个东西啊
<knownbad> 有些汉堡里会加培根。
<knownbad> 或是沙拉和汤里会加培根碎片。
<knownbad> 我去露营时就带培根碎片煮意大利面。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你还真有闲情逸致， 和二奶露营么
<knownbad> 再加中式浓缩汤料。
<snugglecat> 肯德基有个早餐有培根
<snugglecat> 味道到底怎么样的
<knownbad> 没办法，山上冷得多吃些热量。
<snugglecat> 我怀疑国内北方的烟肉和西方的不同
<knownbad> 应该差不多但煮法不同吧？
<zowie> 我是不是走错房间了
<snugglecat> 是和’二奶露的营么
<roylez> tenzu: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/5508cae0gw1doykknxhgfj.jpg
<snugglecat> zowie, 走错了， 这里是美食天堂房间
<roylez> snugglecat: ...
<knownbad> 那时是有个喜欢的女孩。
<roylez> snugglecat: 你在鼓励我踢掉你们俩么？
<tenzu> roylez: 笑了
<knownbad> 那时要是成了就没有湖北老婆了。
<zowie> - -！
<snugglecat> 好吧
<snugglecat> 不说了
<knownbad> 踢就踢吧。
<snugglecat> 。。。。
<zowie> 太直接了
<snugglecat> 就是要单刀直入啊
 * CyrusYzGTt 请各位 升级 gnutls .. 
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 咋了
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§  请各位 升级 gnutls ..
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ gnutls 有漏洞
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 公司防火墙后面，不惧
<huntxu> 升到多少。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ .. 我 惧
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ 不清楚，，我是以 f16的版本为 基准的
<huntxu> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ gnutls-2.12.14-1.fc16.{i686,x86_64}
<roylez> huntxu: 小胡子你来啦
<tenzu> 小胡子...
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: gnutls 3.0.11-1
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: 您來自上個世紀？
<huntxu> roylez: 樂樂早
<huntxu> adam8157: 蛋蛋早
<huntxu> tenzu: 鑫鑫早
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ ,,,f16是这个版本，，
<roylez> huntxu: 过年回家么？
<tenzu> ...
<adam8157> ...
<roylez> adam8157: 你点个蛋蛋啊
<huntxu> roylez: 有理由不回嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> zlib glib2 也有 漏洞需要 修复
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 我要 投诉
<roylez> huntxu: 没有
<roylez> adam8157: 票买好了？
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<adam8157> roylez: 早就 软卧哦
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 我要 投诉 gnutls版本 怎么这么旧。。
<roylez> adam8157: o...问错人了
<roylez> huntxu: 票买好了？
<huntxu> adam8157: 那麽近還軟臥
<huntxu> roylez: 灰機
<huntxu> roylez: 20號
<roylez> adam8157: 你们公司的HR，跑到Linkedin上面抓住 MeaCulpa_ 了
<roylez> huntxu: 有米
<adam8157> roylez: 哦? 是么 哈哈哈
<roylez> huntxu: 飞广州？
<huntxu> roylez: 是的
<tenzu> 今早新闻说灰机票紧张
<roylez> huntxu: 果然
<roylez> huntxu: 谈恋爱烧钱包啊
<huntxu> tenzu: 提前半個月就不緊張了
<huntxu> roylez: 為啥
<huntxu> roylez: 女人昨天去體檢了，工作算有8成希望了
<roylez> huntxu: 不解释
<tenzu> huntxu: 和平时比, 贵么?
<roylez> huntxu: 女人去哪里体检？来北京？
<huntxu> tenzu: 北京飛廣州差不多，貴200吧
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ 体检 准备 拿你 老婆 的 卵子或者 内脏吧
<huntxu> tenzu: 回程廣州飛天津，648機票淨價哦
<huntxu> roylez: 沒，在廣州
<roylez> huntxu: o....
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: /kick
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ ,, 0 0
<tenzu> huntxu: 你这一个来回比新加坡飞帝都的单程还贵...
<roylez> tenzu: hmmm
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ 我是 说事实，，广州 貌似发生过这样的事情，，让你小心点。。
<huntxu> tenzu: 你來回比單程？
<tenzu> roylez: jetstar给力啊
<roylez> tenzu: 看来坡坡之国的华人都不喜欢回中国了
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: 廣州的醫院還ok吧
<tenzu> huntxu: 算里程嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ .. 广府的不好。。
<huntxu> tenzu: 你不如帝都飛倫敦比帝都飛5次廣州。。。
<roylez> tenzu: 新闻说“中国的航空公司承载了全球10%的流量，产生了68%的利润”
<zhao> 这就是中共暴政造成的怪现象
 * tenzu 以后坐飞机一定得公费报效
<huntxu> roylez: 元旦回帝都坐的A330，好肥的飛機。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> https://fedorahosted.org/fedora-infrastructure/attachment/ticket/3046/to-be-orphaned.txt
<huntxu> 比737穩多了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> https://fedorahosted.org/fedora-infrastructure/attachment/ticket/3046/to-be-losing-comaints.txt
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu系统下Firefox浏览器怎样打开书签？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360530 我加的书签都不知道放在哪儿了，浏览器上好像也没有打开书签的选项。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wowbee101 — 2012-01-12 10:48
<CyrusYzGTt> https://fedorahosted.org/fedora-infrastructure/attachment/ticket/3046/cweyl-perl.txt
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: cweyl-perl.txt on Ticket #3046 – Attachment – Fedora Infrastructure
<tenzu> 啊, 我这次飞帝都也是A330, 上下灰机人好多好慢
<huntxu> tenzu: 南航的吧
<huntxu> 下次試試能不能坐到A380。。。
<adam8157> 基本上都是320和737...
<tenzu> huntxu: jetstar 以前坐南航都是小飞机
<tenzu> 囡囡来了
<lainme> tenzu 中午好
<tenzu> lainme: 吃过早茶了?
<lainme> tenzu: 什么都没吃。起晚了
<tenzu> lainme: 这时候差不多可以去吃午饭了
<lainme> tenzu: 恩，等到11:30，和其他人一起去
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 来不?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 北京不去
<CyrusYzGTt> f17 － 支持以太网光纤通道(FCoE)
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 就说誓死不来 除非我去请你 lol
 * tenzu 围观二人暗语
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Girl named Amber
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我说等开了魔都分舵我来放炮
<knownbad> snugglecat: 要是这里不便可以去 #archlinux-cn 找我。
<adam8157> knownbad: snugglecat 没啥限制, 适合在公共场合说的话这里都可以说 :)
<knownbad> 谢了
<wzlxx> 帝都做什么的最多?
<wzlxx> 我需要目标啊……
<ofan_> 做码奴的最多
<tenzu> 不是做小姐的最多么?
<wzlxx> 码农，唉，没办法啊
<ofan_> 包二奶的做多
<adam8157> tenzu: lol
<tenzu> adam8157: 别笑, 这是严肃话题
<wzlxx> 大家都是搞什么的？
 * wzlxx 快毕业了，还木有目标
<adam8157> wzlxx: 你要做码农?
<wzlxx> adam8157: 码农都得做的
 * tenzu 拜见码农
<wzlxx> lol
<adam8157> wzlxx: 哪方面比较好? 喜欢做哪方面?
<wzlxx> 具体？
 * tenzu 觉得阿当又变身HR了
<wzlxx> HR，呵呵
<wzlxx> 喜欢linux/c，然后看到scheme就又喜欢上了
<wzlxx> 现在做什么发动机解码器，汗
<adam8157> wzlxx: linux c的公司多得很
<wzlxx> adam8157: 都是做哪方面的？
<adam8157> wzlxx: 嵌入式居多
<wzlxx> adam8157: 我现在是，应聘的时候说是工程师，来了才知道就是个改代码的
<wzlxx> 悲剧中
<adam8157> wzlxx: 公司都这样
<wzlxx> 看来帝都还是嵌入式多啊……
<wzlxx> adam8157: 你在RH，搞哪方面的？
<adam8157> wzlxx: 内核测试
<wzlxx> adam8157: 哦
<wzlxx> 等我有路费了就跑帝都混去，呵呵
 * wzlxx 汗，又开会，闪人了
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • empathy上IRC的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360535 为什么在empathy中上IRC，不会显示频道中的用户列表呢？ empathy是这样的。 选区_003.png 它不能像这个样子吗？ 002.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 chinesedragon — 2012-01-12 11:40
<chinesedragon> 大家帮我看看这个问题啊
<jyfl987> wzlxx: 什么发动机解码器？
<xw_y_am> 额。。。大中午连个人都没有嘛。。。
 * tenzu 吃饭去
<noctuorare> chinesedragon: 什麼問題？
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 刚睡醒
<chinesedragon> 有啊
<chinesedragon> 大家好
<noctuorare> chinesedragon: ……
<[ub]> chinesedragon, 好 ㍤ 12:08 新年快乐，除夕还有 10.49天
<chinesedragon> 只有10天了？？？
<nyfair> 请教个pptp vpn的问题，该vpn连上后能访问ip但不能访问域名，dns在哪里设？
<knownbad> 如用 networkmanager 在 vpn 下的 ip4/6 设。
<knownbad> 用 automatic vpn address only 然后设 dns 在下方。
<knownbad> 如有问题 ping 下 dns 看看 ip 达的了吗。
<knownbad> 其他的问别人。
 * knownbad gone with wind
<namoamitabuddha> aptitude 的下载器能用其他软件接管么
<adam8157> roylez: http://img.qiushibaike.com/system/pictures/2266086/medium/2266086.jpg
<snugglecat> 环球时报是不是疯了
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助：/home被挂载到/media下面了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360539 整个硬盘就只有三个分区：／ /home swap 刚才重装系统，把/格式化了，然后装系统，忘了挂载/home了，结果现在装好系统以后重启 ，发现原来的/home分区被挂载到了/media下面了，有什么办法让它恢复啊？好像新建分区也没有啊？  …
<snugglecat> https://dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=56287
<[ub]> snugglecat,啥网址y 铂程斋--环球时报：美国改革决心，可向中国学
<snugglecat> https://dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=56288
<[ub]> snugglecat,啥网址y 铂程斋--环球时报：也要督促美国解放思想
<yangpan> 今天登录怎么这么久吖..NND 我登录了2分钟了.
<tusooa> ls
<yangpan> 好冷清吖.
<wzlxx> jyfl987: 电子方面的……
<yangpan> gtalk上面的群 都很热闹.
<wzlxx> 谁玩过guile?
<wzlxx> 不对，说错了，是librep
<yangpan> .. 这是什么来的?
<wzlxx> 一个lisp库
<xw_y_am> 今天着实很冷清啊。。。。
<yangpan> 平时很热闹的么. ?
<yangpan> 费了九牛二虎之力 上来了..   ubuntu-cn 到冬天了...
<ofan_> yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<yangpan> ??? ls的. 在说嘛>
<tenzu> yoooooooooo
<yangpan> yooooo 谁能解释下 嘛意思 ?
<noctuorare> yangpan: Yooooo就是看到男vs偽娘時候一般人士的感嘆。
<noctuorare> yangpan: 後來成為對男同的統一感嘆。
<ofan_> 。。。
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • WIN7下如何硬盘安装ubuntu11.10 实现双系统 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360540 本人想加入ubuntu的阵营但是又因为电脑和女朋友一块用所以想装双系统 ，苦于不会装。来此求高人指点。 统计信息: 发表于 由 genio007 — 2012-01-12 13:09
<zhan> roylez: 主席，求保佑。。
<ofan_> 基情？
<roylez> 基你妹
<zhan> 基你妹
<pocoyo> 基你妹
<CyrusYzGTt> 基你妹
<ofan> 基你们妹
<noctuorare> ……
<yangpan> .....
<noctuorare> 這隊型……
<luoshupeng> haha
<yangpan> 这个队形  你们真有默契..
<noctuorare> ofan: 你就沒搞對。你應該yoooooooo的。
<ofan> noctuorare: yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ofan> 老美经常说yooooo
<noctuorare> ofan: yooo你妹！
<ofan> noctuorare: 你敢！
<pocoyo> tenzu: 你举报个毛啊。
<ofan> 举报什么？
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我蛋疼, 怎地?
<ofan> tenzu: 切
<adam8157> roylez: 准备入手defy mini, 3.2的屏幕比较合适
<yangpan> 蛋疼 自摸.
<pocoyo> tenzu: 腾教授放假了没？
<ofan> 入droid 4
<tenzu> adam8157: 1500+ 软妹币
<zhan> adam8157: defy mini 和 defy 啥区别？
<tenzu> pocoyo: 没入职, 天天放假
<adam8157> zhan: 屏幕小了
<adam8157> tenzu: 不喜欢大屏幕的. 1500以内的话还好吧
<ofan> 入个galaxy note
<pocoyo> tenzu: 不是入过了吗。
<ypsjd> ubuntu下有啥好的听广播的程序吗
<nyfair> yoooooooooo最初的出处是peco那段东京铁塔吧
<zhan> adam8157: 要壳子小才好
<nyfair> ypsjd: 用手机
<yangpan> >ypsjd   沙漠吧.
<ypsjd> ?
<tenzu> pocoyo: 没入呢
<ypsjd> 能给个准确的名字吗
<roylez> adam8157: 多少钱？
<tenzu> adam8157: 听说不值, 不过这个看个人感觉了
<yangpan> >ypsjd 我记得有一个收音机叫做沙漠什么的..
<yangpan> >ypsjd 你可以gg 一下 ubuntu 收音机嘛
<luoshupeng> 是叫沙大收音机
<roylez> tenzu: 米国科技 http://i.imgur.com/2gCG7.gif
<tenzu> roylez: 这个NB
<mengfei> 直接在线听http://www.qingtin.com/
<[ub]> mengfei,啥网址y 倾听网络收音机：广播电台在线收听
<mengfei> http://www.fifm.cn/
<[ub]> mengfei,啥网址y 广播电台在线收听(FIFM.CN) - 最大、最全广播电台在线收听 - 好爱收音机
<luoshupeng> 那个科技确实牛
<adam8157> roylez: tenzu 行货1500以内
<roylez> adam8157: 能待机14天么？
<zhan> adam8157: 哇，很便宜么。。
<adam8157> roylez: tenzu 水货1200左右吧
<zhan> roylez: 。。。。
<tenzu> adam8157: 记得之前defy也不过CNY1600而已
<adam8157> zhan: 是啊
<zhan> tenzu: defy 还是很贵的。
<adam8157> tenzu: 我不喜欢大屏幕... 小屏幕的很难得啊
<imtxc> tenzu: 到你的博客去抄以下xterm 的配置文件 ……  地址是？
<zhan> tenzu: 现在不知道了，当初可是 2k 左右的
<tenzu> zhan: CNY1600, 不算贵吧. 不比较性价比, 只看价格
<adam8157> tenzu: 你在用ip?
<tenzu> adam8157: 姑娘手小
<roylez> zhan: http://cnbeta.com/articles/168963.htm?tj=1
<[ub]> roylez ⇪ ti: 联想发布全球首款英特尔平台Android手机K800_Lenovo 联想_cnBeta.COM
<roylez> adam8157: http://cnbeta.com/articles/168963.htm?tj=1
<tusooa> ls
<[ub]> 新 开源小工具 • [请教] 没有任何基础，想编一些简单的软件，应该怎样做？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360541 请教各位： 我没有任何基础，想编一些简单（ 自以为 ）的软件，应该怎样做？ ② 学的话时间要多长时间。 ③学完，写软件要多久。 ④要是没可能的话，你告诉我没有希望，我也很感谢 （绝了念，也好去全 …
<tenzu> imtxc: 参考主席的xterm配置
<adam8157> roylez: 不要...
<tenzu> adam8157: 女王看不上iphone, 嫌太沉
<imtxc> roylez: 主席，分享下你的xterm配置可以不。。。
<roylez> imtxc: 都在github上
<tenzu> imtxc: google "dotfile roylez"
<imtxc> ten
<imtxc> tenzu: think you
<tenzu> imtxc: no problem
<roylez> tenzu: http://imgur.com/cb9CX
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y We've all been there - Imgur
<tenzu> roylez: LOL
<roylez> lainme: 极地兔子 http://i.imgur.com/1ZRqc.jpg
<yangpan> 现在的女生都只要ip呢... 说ip是身份的象征..我吐.
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/QELtP.jpg  我真希望我会画fry
<roylez> adam8157: http://imgur.com/gLCbS
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y Stealth poop. - Imgur
<roylez> adam8157: 给 GNUdog 留的 http://i.imgur.com/kC3vV.jpg
<lainme> roylez: good
<tenzu> roylez: 画的真好
<roylez> yangpan: ip man，叶问
<tenzu> iphone就身份了? 无语
<roylez> tenzu: 无论是大流氓还是小妓女，都想要名牌 ---- 以前看到的。自此之后就对名牌没那么感冒了
<ypsjd> 沙大收音机可以用，就是好多电台不成
<imtxc> 我把主席的 .Xresources 放我目录下不期作用阿。。
<roylez> imtxc: xrdb .Xresources
<roylez> tenzu: 透明桌子的坏处 http://i.imgur.com/H2gXG.jpg
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/8F3FK.jpg
<luoshupeng> 双
<yangpan> 沙大的还不错吖. 我自己长沙的. 去年都是用这个来收听长沙的广播.
<imtxc> roylez: 帅 ！
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 开始学ubutu，wubi安装了10.10，无法更新源，这是咋回事？求教了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360543 开始学ubutu，wubi安装了10.10，无法更新源，这是咋回事？求教了 统计信息: 发表于 由 yxdwgysyn — 2012-01-12 13:55
<mengfei> arch 163源又出错了，32位系统里源中软件居然是64位的，安装时出错，提示没有有效的系统架构
<pocoyo> mengfei: 不知道有没有相声或小说的电台。
<mengfei> 我也不清楚，我收音听的不多，
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/xklRz.png
<tenzu> roylez: 仓鼠?
<jyfl987> tenzu: 要 ipv4还是 ipv6
<tenzu> jyfl987: 啥?
<imtxc> roylez:谢谢你， 就是好像汉字大了点 显示不完整
<tenzu> jyfl987: 主席说了是ip man
<jyfl987> tenzu: 你不是说现在的女孩子要 ip来显身份么 我觉得拥有一个公网的ipv4固定地址还是很有身份的 ipv6就算了
<roylez> imtxc: 或许你要稍稍改改。不知道你是不是确定装了 monaco 和 micro hei 的字体
<ypsjd> 可以听说书
<lolicon> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=121&t=359774 .....
<tenzu> jyfl987: 你是nerd
<roylez> imtxc: 我这边的效果 http://bkup.co/preeq
<[ub]> lolicon ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 3D定制女仆
<jyfl987> tenzu: lol
<roylez> tenzu: 这个真是牛爆了，五体投地  http://imgur.com/a/wapUe
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y Photo Album - Imgur
<imtxc> roylez: 应该是我没装 monaco
<roylez> imtxc: 搜索 monaco linux
<imtxc> roylez: 恩 谢谢
<cloudsben> 我想问下,如果我安装openbox会和ubuntu本身桌面冲突吗
<lolicon> cloudsben: 会
<lolicon> cloudsben: 你可以同时装但是不能同时用
<cloudsben> 原来如此
<cloudsben> 但是应该怎么切换会是一个问题吧
<cloudsben> 幸亏没在实体机操作
<namoamitabuddha> cloudsben: 不要紧的
<namoamitabuddha> cloudsben: 登陆的时候选择Session就OK
<namoamitabuddha> cloudsben: 不冲突
<cloudsben> 登录的时候会选择Session阿
<cloudsben> namoamitabuddha: 我还想问下,除了openbox哪个还比较给力
<knownbad> closebox
<namoamitabuddha> cloudsben: 你目标是干啥
<cloudsben> 我的目标是自己定制
<namoamitabuddha> cloudsben: 代替 gnome 的 wm 还是代替 gnome
<cloudsben> 替代wm
<namoamitabuddha> cloudsben: 那还是建议openbox
<cloudsben> 哦,好的!
<cloudsben> namoamitabuddha: 谢谢了阿
<namoamitabuddha> cloudsben: 你在Session中选择GNOME-Openbox
<namoamitabuddha> cloudsben: 如果我没记错
<namoamitabuddha> cloudsben: 你还是看下这个把：
<namoamitabuddha> cloudsben: http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:GNOME/Openbox
<[ub]> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Help:Using Openbox in GNOME - Openbox
<roylez> adam8157: http://imgur.com/a/wapUe
<cloudsben> namoamitabuddha: 好的
<cloudsben> 感谢
<[ub]> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 請問scim如何在openoffice.org下啟用? 系統為Ubuntu 9.04(armel) http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360546 如題所示，自帶的只有Fcitx輸入法，倉頡很多字碼沒有 裝了SCIM感覺不錯，但就是在openoffice下面無法啟用 用遍了網上各種方法仍然不為所動... 請各位前輩幫幫小弟吧~~~ 此外小弟也有裝ibus、gcin輸入法 也 …
<happyaron> 疼疼又在坐电梯
<wzlxx> cloudsben: 'sawfish 'awesome 都是比较给力的
<roylez> happyaron: harpy，你肥来了
<happyaron> roylez: 你怎么天天找harpy
<roylez> happyaron: harpy不给力啊，死光了好。留钱出地狱犬
<happyaron> roylez: 我可不帮你找了，要找你得报销车票
<[ub]> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • tinycore linux与Xfce、lxde、E17、icewm 最新集合版,“四小龙”加三大浏览器162M镜像 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360547 tinycore linux 4.2.1 中文内核版； 最新firefox9.0.1中文版 ， opera 11.60 ， chromium 18 ； Xfce，lxde ，e17, icewm 四个界面； core1.png core plus 开机组合 corexfce.png xfce界面 corelxde.png lxde界面 coree17.png e1 …
<imtxc> tenzu: 你的openbox 很漂亮啊。。
<cloudsben> tenzu: 桌面漂亮?
<cloudsben> 有地址没
<imtxc> cloudsben: 我看着挺好看的
<cloudsben> im
<cloudsben> imtxc: 发来网址看看
<imtxc> cloudsben: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=284269&hilit=openbox
<[ub]> imtxc ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Openbox+bmpanel2+urxvt+byobu+conky蛋蛋
<cloudsben> imtxc: 确实很漂亮
<imtxc> cloudsben: 我把他的配置文件弄进去  不起作用
<imtxc> 就菜单改了。
<cloudsben> imtxc: 现在用的是什么
<cloudsben> openbox?
<imtxc> cloudsben: 恩
<cloudsben> 你用的archlinux?
<imtxc> 不过我的 .config/openbox 里面没有 autostart.sh
<imtxc> 只有autostart
<imtxc> cloudsben: 恩  刚刚装好。
<cloudsben> 你还不错,我只是虚拟机安装
<cloudsben> 可能会出现点问题啊
<imtxc> cloudsben: 唉
<cloudsben> imtxc: 我其实只是想弄个lamp服务器
<cloudsben> 和海
<cloudsben> 呵呵,没那么复杂
<tenzu> imtxc: 哪儿看到的?
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ .. 不要你的 4k帐号了，，， 发现 机器是不支持 4k视频的。。。
<imtxc> tenzu: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=284269&hilit=openbox
<tenzu> imtxc: 那个是八哥的配置, 我的没那么多东西
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 可以转档再放嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ ,,不会。。
<imtxc> tenzu: 阿  看错了  不好意思阿。
<imtxc> 不知道conkyrc 往哪放
<tenzu> imtxc: /home里就行
<tenzu> 如果没记错的话
<imtxc> 我先查查去  其实这些也不是很重要，现在麻烦的是   我用archlinxu 怎么能跟ubuntu 那样方便的使用U盘 移动硬盘
<tenzu> imtxc: ntfs-3g
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ Source image dimensions are too high: 3840x2160 (maximum is 2048x2048) 出现这个 用 ffmpeg 怎么转换
<imtxc> tenzu: 装了的阿
<tenzu> imtxc: 配合pcmanfm就可以了呗, 有啥问题?
<imtxc> tenzu: 在 pcmanfm 里面点一下U盘 就  Error
<imtxc> Not Authorized
<imtxc> 没权限？
<tenzu> imtxc: 你是不是没装gksu?
<imtxc> tenzu: 装了
<tenzu> imtxc: 那奇葩了
<imtxc> tenzu:
<tenzu> imtxc: 手动挂载行不行?
<imtxc> tenzu: 我试试
 * CyrusYzGTt 发现：原来 N53SN 是假的 fullHD..
<iGoogle> pcmanfm 记得是配合pmount的吧。
<tenzu> imtxc: 我想起来了, 我自己的openbox也没有自动挂载, 我写了个脚本...
<iGoogle> ub是使用udev调用gvfs的。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 您来了
<iGoogle> tenzu: 你的/home下，可以放conkyrc末。
<tenzu> iGoogle: ~/ , 行了吧
<iGoogle> $HOME下嘛
<imtxc> tenzu: 这样阿  上网查了查，  都说是自动挂载的阿。
<tenzu> imtxc: 我懒得折腾
<imtxc> tenzu: 我这桌面也太丑了， 也懒得折腾，就想用用别人现成的
<tenzu> imtxc: 别人的总有不适合自己的地方. 自己折腾一次以后就不动了
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 我最后 用这个 简单的方法解决的 ffmpeg -i 4kmovie -s 2048x2048 1080pmovie
 * adam8157 公司电脑也是Linux+awesome+xterm+screen 想想还真是幸福啊
<tenzu> adam8157: 你把胸毛男收了吧
<adam8157> tenzu: hah? 为啥?
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt++
<pocoyo> firefox 左上角的图标 插件叫什么名字？ 我这儿怎么没有显示？
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ ??
<tenzu> adam8157: 他对awesome评价很高嘛
<adam8157> tenzu:  他不是在用i3么
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 不过 ，，比较 糟糕的是 ffmpeg是 单线程。。。
<pocoyo> tenzu: 好好的叫兽不干，整xterm。
<tenzu> adam8157: 他就是那种瓦片狂热者
<tenzu> pocoyo: 早就没整了
<adam8157> tenzu: 我的xterm一直在更新哦
<tenzu> adam8157: 我图省事用了terminator
<adam8157> tenzu: 这玩儿依赖java?
<tenzu> adam8157: 没听说, 反正是个轻量terminal, 稍微改一下配置就挺好了
<imtxc> 主席 请问这个  .Xresources 每次开机都要 xrdb么
<happyaron> gnome-terminal 路过
<tenzu> happyaron: 你比我还懒惰
<happyaron> tenzu: 桌面默认党
<imtxc> 啊  发现自己太菜了  用不来 archlinux
<adam8157> imtxc: 是
<tenzu> imtxc: 可以arch + kde-base, 然后需要什么装什么. 或者arch + gnome3
 * adam8157 整齐啊 思密达 https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.Xresources
<tenzu> happyaron: 不用leafpad用gedit?
<imtxc> adam8157:
<happyaron> tenzu: gedit
<adam8157> happyaron: 蓉蓉这两天一直在啊
<happyaron> tenzu: 当然，我更多时候用vim
<happyaron> adam8157: 绝大多数时间挂机
<roylez> imtxc: 对
<adam8157> 用默认的挺省心的 专心做事 不折腾
<tenzu> happyaron: 嗯嗯, 我也差不多
<roylez> imtxc: 用gdm的话写 .xprofile
<roylez> happyaron: 蓉蓉，你老婆呢
<roylez> iGoogle: 神早
<eexp> zhan: 居然还没改
<imtxc> 求个大家的 openbox  配置
<roylez> happyaron: .
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 我最后 用这个 简单的方法解决的 ffmpeg -i 4kmovie -s 2048x2048 -threads 8 1080pmovie
<happyaron> :)
<adam8157> .
<happyaron> 有人用sid么
<pocoyo> happyaron: debian.?
<pocoyo> 我这 google 就没打开过。现在。
<happyaron> pocoyo: 嗯
<namoamitabuddha> 请教 wget 如何让文件名正常化
<pocoyo> happyaron: 我用啊。
<namoamitabuddha> pocoyo: google?
<tenzu> 主席你这是闹哪样?
<pocoyo> namoamitabuddha: 没错。 .hk的也打不开。
<lightning1141>  /ns register light1141ning lightning1141@gmail.com
<happyaron> pocoyo: 装个multiget帮我看看能不能启动行不？
<tenzu> pocoyo: 挂ssh也不行?
<pocoyo> tenzu: 不行。
<pocoyo> happyaron: 等我重启一下。
<happyaron> pocoyo: thx
<namoamitabuddha> pocoyo: .cn呢
<tenzu> 这孩子, 走的太快了
<namoamitabuddha> wget我得到的古怪的文件名
<adam8157> happyaron: 我回家才有sid用
<tenzu> 我去阿当家才有sid用
<roylez> tenzu: ...
<[ub]> 新 C/C++/Java • ubuntu上有STREAMS设备吗 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360548 使用 isastream 函数测试STREAMS设备 unix环境高级编程 书上是STREAMS设备的，怎么ubuntu上一个都不是 ubuntu上到底有没有STREAMS设备啊？ 我尝试了 /dev/tty /dev/console /dev/pts/0 都不是 统计信息: 发表于 由 dtczhl — 2012-01-12 15:18
<roylez> tenzu: 我去阿裆家也有sid用
<tenzu> roylez: 同用
<happyaron> adam8157: en
<happyaron> adam8157: 没事，有一个人帮忙测试就行。
<adam8157> roylez: 我去...
<happyaron> lol
<zhan> 你们到底是去还是不去
<zhan> roylez: 阿姨不知道在干啥
<zhan> iGoogle: 阿姨
<pocoyo> happyaron: 怎么测？ 安装了。
<tenzu> zhan: 这个是仔仔冒充的神
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ ffmpeg -threads 8 -i 4kmovie -s 2048x2048 -threads 8 1080pmovie
<adam8157> happyaron: multiget? 很多年前论坛里流行的那个bt软件?
<zhan> 喔，放假了。
<pocoyo> tenzu: 真奇怪 linux 下挂 ssh 可以打开。  xp 里老提示cache 重定向。
<happyaron> pocoyo: 打开，启动起来随便下载个文件，看能不能用
<happyaron> adam8157: 好象是
<tenzu> pocoyo: windows里开ssh, 我总能遇到各种连接问题
<adam8157> happyaron: 好像不是 这个没说bt  以前那个bt软件忘了叫啥了
<happyaron> adam8157: 这个是用aria2后端吧
<zhan> adam8157: happyaron， 叫 benliud
<adam8157> happyaron: 晓不得
<tenzu> 奔流?
<adam8157> zhan: 对对对 奔流
<pocoyo> happyaron: 打不开。一片白。
<zhan> adam8157: 同一个人写的
<happyaron> zhan: 哦，奔流
<tenzu> 似乎没落很久了
<happyaron> pocoyo: 晓得了，多谢。
<byzantium> 有没有关于  fedora 配置的文章阿
<byzantium> 我的系统  看高清的 视频老是很卡
<ibear> 奔流多年前一个bt了，好像许久没有更新了吧
<pocoyo> happyaron: 就左上角一个黄三角
<byzantium> 有人能指点下马
<happyaron> pocoyo: 这么悲剧。。。
<nyfair> 什么cpu和gpu?
<pocoyo> happyaron: 谁知道。
<nyfair> byzantium: 看什么样的高清，用什么样的配置？
<byzantium> 我看优酷的高清的时候 显得很卡
<byzantium> 不是网络卡
<byzantium> 而是机器卡
<byzantium> 原先在windows下就可以
<nyfair> byzantium: flash的cpu占用很高么？
<byzantium> nyfair, 对
<byzantium> 能够有时候达到90%多
<nyfair> byzantium: 似乎没啥好办法，linux上flash硬解只支持vdpau吧
<byzantium> 我记得以前有个哥们说要配置缓存
<byzantium> 但是不知道是否可以
<byzantium> 也不知道在什么地方配置
<nyfair> byzantium: 缓存能解决的不是cpu占用问题啊
<nyfair> byzantium: 只能解决网速不畅问题吧
<byzantium> 奥 这样阿
<byzantium> 呵呵 谢谢
<byzantium> 那就基本上没办法了吧
<[ub]> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 11.10升级到12.04，遇到xdiagnose设置时的语法错误，请大家帮忙看哈。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360550 提示： SyntaxError: ('invalid syntax', ('/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/xdiagnose/welcome.py', 277, 28, ' xorg_backup_dir = $(mktemp -d -t ${xorg_backup_name}.XXX)\n')) dpkg：处理 xdiagnose (--configure)时出错： 子进程 已安装 post-installation …
<nyfair> 找个嗅探器用mplayer或vlc试试？
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/61ea542agw1dozhqk59ntg.gif
<byzantium> 那还不如直接下载下来看呐
<nyfair> byzantium: 那就这样吧
<byzantium> 也就是主要瓶颈在于linux对flash的支持上
<tenzu> roylez: 我之前还装过一个Nyan cat
<tusooa> ls
<nyfair> Nya Nya Nya Nya Nya Nya Nya Nya Nya Nya Nya
<adam8157> roylez: 有爱
<tusooa> [ub]: 那是把py和sh写混掉了
<roylez> tenzu: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/61ea542agw1dozhqkz82hj.jpg
<roylez> tenzu: 加了这耳朵之后性感度大升
<tenzu> tusooa: http://tinyurl.com/7yw75pn #新写的践兔wiki的一篇Fcitx
<byzantium> 呵呵 不一样的审美关
<tusooa> tenzu: 吾发的。。
<tenzu> roylez: 妖精耳朵
<[ub]> tusooa, 是的，它是SH PY之一，并写出混合。 ㍧ 15:53 新年快乐，除夕还有 10.34天
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/1u1bb.png
<jyfl987> 那个毛派呢
<tenzu> roylez: 这个碉堡了
<pocoyo> tusooa: minibuff 里面的命令及变量补全有好用的没有？
<roylez> lainme: http://i.imgur.com/1u1bb.png
<tusooa> pocoyo: 默认的
<zhan> pocoyo: try smex
<pocoyo> zhan: icomplete 怎么样？
<zhan> pocoyo: 不了解。
<lolicon> linux 下有没有什么东西方便画示意图之类的
<pocoyo> zhan: 这个也是自带的。
<adam8157> roylez: 貌似Tabular用起来要简单很多 https://github.com/godlygeek/tabular/blob/master/doc/Tabular.txt
<[ub]> adam8157 ⇪ t: doc/Tabular.txt at master from godlygeek/tabular - GitHub
<lolicon> zhan: smex 是啥
<pocoyo> zhan: http://i.imgur.com/kNGnc.png
<lolicon> zhan: emacs 的东西啊=。=
<zhan> lolicon pocoyo  http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/Smex
<zhan>  
<[ub]> zhan ⇪ t: EmacsWiki: Smex
<pocoyo> zhan: 支持变量补全不？
<[ub]> 新 因特网相关软件 • 用chrome玩不了三国杀啊，求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360551 图上得确定按钮没反应啊，已经加载到100%了，求救，linux上没啥玩的，就指望这个了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 maxim6ub — 2012-01-12 15:49
<zhan> pocoyo: C-h v?
<pocoyo> zhan: 没错。
<zhan> po
<zhan> pocoyo: 反正我的有，不知道是不是它干的
<pocoyo> zhan: smex 怎么没启用？
<pocoyo> zhan: elpa 安装的。
<zhan> 。。。
 * [ub] 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:34:47 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<pocoyo> zhan: 还是没启用。
<zhan> pocoyo: (global-set-key (kbd "M-x") 'smex)
<zhan> (global-set-key (kbd "M-X") 'smex-major-mode-commands)
<zhan> pocoyo: elpa 只管安装不管配置吧
<pocoyo> zhan: 有时候管。 还可以。不过 没变量补全。难道还要用 icomplete?
<zhan> pocoyo: 。。。 不可能啊，我的就和那上面的截图一样的
<pocoyo> zhan: C-h v 后 那种变量补全。
<imtxc> 愁死了  才把输入法弄出来。。。
<zhan> pocoyo: (icomplete-mode 1) 呗
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用过ThunderBird
<pocoyo> zhan: 这个 M-x 的倒比 icomplete 的厉害多了 要是支持变量就能完全 icomplete了。
<zhan> pocoyo: 他用自己的 cache 的
<pocoyo> zhan: 感觉ido 的 fuzzy 查找很强大。
<roylez> zhan: 要脚踏板么？ huntxu 可以帮到你
<zhan> roylez: 。。。
<pocoyo> zhan: M-X 定义的是对应当前主模式的命令？
<zhan> pocoyo: 是吧，反正有区分的。
<pocoyo> zhan: cool.
<imtxc> tenzu: sudo pcmanfm 这样可以
<tenzu> imtxc: 可是那样就用不到个人配置了, 界面很难看
<imtxc> tenzu: 不是  是这样就可以 挂载U盘了。。
<tenzu> imtxc: 我明白, 所以我写了mount和umount的脚本放那儿, 不想看sudo pcmanfm
<imtxc> tenzu: 哦阿
<tenzu> imtxc: 或者你可以改改root里的配置, 至少gtk-theme什么的
<pocoyo> zhan: 你哪儿找到的 smex 的？
<imtxc> tenzu: 那些先不管它 我先弄好这个U盘挂载的去。
<tenzu> imtxc: up to you
<yangpan> hey !  我来问问如何造成磁盘读写失败的情况.我自己写了一个脚本 想测试磁盘是否读写失败. 我在我笔记本上测试脚本通过了. 但是我想模拟下磁盘真的损坏的时候这个脚本是否能起作用.
<yangpan> 如果模拟磁盘损坏呢?
<yangpan> 有人说下方法么.
<imtxc> 请问大家谁有用 adagio 的 openbox 的配置文件的么。
<zhan> pocoyo: emacswiki？
<zhan> pocoyo: 忘记了在哪看到的了。。。
<zhan> lolicon: 猫球。。。
<lolicon> zhan: 小zhanzhan。。
<lolicon> zhan: zhanzhan 现在做什么工作……
<lolicon> zhan: 人工智能求带啊……
<zhan> lolicon: 你学 AI？
<zhan> lolicon: 有学符号主义么？
<yangpan> 哇 有人搞人工智能的.
<pocoyo> tenzu: 唉 ssh 不知道怎么可以连 google 了 goagetn 还是不行。
<lolicon> zhan: pattern recognition ..
<zhan> lolicon: 去去。。。 不玩这个
<tenzu> pocoyo: goagent不靠谱
<pocoyo> tenzu: 此页面不能正确地重定向     Firefox 检测到该服务器正在将此地址的请求循环重定向。    此问题可能是因为禁用或拒绝 Cookie 导致。
<lolicon> zhan: ……
<pocoyo> tenzu: 可惜 ssh 老提示我输入验证码 还老长。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 哪儿的ssh?
<pocoyo> tenzu: cjb 啊。
<pocoyo> tenzu: 问题是 linux 下的 goagent 还可以使用google.
<pocoyo> tenzu: 我这最近真是诡异。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我都忘了cjb帐号了
<tenzu> pocoyo: cjb速度如何?
<pocoyo> tenzu: 般般。我平时不怎么用。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 那我还是不用了
<pocoyo> tenzu: 你有啥好的推荐？
<tenzu> pocoyo: 以前问别人要了一个
<Barden> cjb速率大概多少？
<iGoogle> 谁知道gpg -d怎样调用系统的图形界面。而不是终端输入验证。
<[ub]> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 该死的联通公司在阻止linux的发展，能联网但是不能打开网页 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360555 打开的任何网页都是： 尊敬的客户01423568526，您好： 首先感谢您使用河南联通宽带业务。 按照<<河南省公安厅关于开展互联网违规接入专项清理整治工作的通知>>（豫公通[2008]5号）文件要求, …
<zhan> 这个阿姨有点怪
<roylez> zhan: 踢
<tenzu> zhan: 神会打击报复的
<roylez> tenzu: zhan说这个有点怪，估计是假的
<iGoogle> 搞定我这个问题先。
<roylez> iGoogle: 这问题太重口了
<iGoogle> 系统调用Xauth的机制，可能有关
<zhan> bs ee
<iGoogle> 又不是看片子，还重口
<iamfbi> hello.天气冷没人聊天？
<iamfbi> 有没谁有minidwep-gtk用的 字典，分享一下
<zhan> ....
<iGoogle> 要保护不
<roylez> zhan: 火车票拿到手了
<zhan> roylez: 拿到了啊
<roylez> zhan: 每张上面都有个“网”字戳
<iGoogle> roylez: 你妈召唤，真有效。
<roylez> iGoogle: .......
<zhan> 。。。你没有网上买过啊
<iGoogle> 果然就买到
<zhan> 本来就有
<iGoogle> 我曾经也去襄樊
<iGoogle> 趁机。
<zhan> iGoogle: 阿姨。。。
<iGoogle> 我吃空主席。
<iGoogle> 带点特产回家
<tenzu> roylez: 恭喜
<iGoogle> 额。哈皮。哈皮。出来了阿
<savr> hi
<happyaron> iGoogle: 我要主席给我报销车票，他不干。
<iGoogle> 其实，蛋蛋最有钱。这死家伙，天天哭穷。要吃蛋蛋。
<happyaron> iGoogle: 快用雷劈他。
<happyaron> lol
<[ub]> savr, 好 ㍩ 17:09 新年快乐，除夕还有 10.29天
<iGoogle> happyaron: o lol
<cloudsben> 有人用git版本控制吗
<savr> I need to check my phone number in some hotel room
<happyaron> 有
<happyaron> 但是很初级，lol
<iGoogle> 把去湖北的火车，都停了？ happyaron
<savr> could I call anyone here and they tell me what my number is
<happyaron> iGoogle: 行啊！
<zhan> iGoogle: 。。
<savr> my mobile phone is not working!
<happyaron> iGoogle: 直接把铁路劈短
<iGoogle> 恩。这样控制，还是容易的。 happyaron
<roylez> iGoogle: 神...
<cloudsben> happyaron: 呵呵,初级到什么成都
<iGoogle> ..
<cloudsben> 程度
<zhan> iGoogle: 那都去你家
<cloudsben> happyaron: 可以搞定整个项目不拧麻花吗?
<iGoogle> 又不是飞机，咋过来嘛。 zhan
<savr> who speaks english?
<imtxc> tenzu: 那个蛋蛋的弄出来了，  可是 为什么 那些圈都不显示呢。。。。
<tenzu> imtxc: 那不会了, 我没弄过conky蛋蛋图
<iGoogle> adam8157_away: 有人弄你
<savr> 混淆外国人在中国需要帮助！谁将是第一个帮助他呢？
<iGoogle> 破conky，用lua的，都不会一个蛋蛋。
<pocoyo> savr:  search tenzu here. haha
<iGoogle> pocoyo: 药丸
<savr> 这个外国人想知道他的电话号码是什么？
<imtxc> iGoogle: …………
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 大神有何指示。
<iGoogle> imtxc: 。。 发现打错了。“只会”
<savr> Can I call someone here and they tell me what my number is?
<iGoogle> pocoyo: momo
<happyaron> cloudsben: 没明白你啥意思
<iGoogle> savr: call 10000
<savr> 我可以调用有人在这里，他们告诉我，我的电话号码是什么？
<zhan> 。。。。
<savr> iGoogle: whats this number?
<iGoogle> savr: telecom server
<iGoogle> roylez: 你来说
<savr> :O
<tenzu> 神的鸟语水平见涨
<savr> iGoogle: china has those?
<savr> china is becoming more advance than the USA
<iGoogle> savr: of course, and 10001 is unicom server number
<iGoogle> tenzu: 教我吧。
<roylez> iGoogle: 神是最伟大的。他答应每天给我汇款100块
<cloudsben> happyaron: git项目中合并错误出现拧麻花现象,就是找不到哪个是主分支
<zhan> service 不是更好
<tenzu> iGoogle: This is a dog. That is a cat.
<iGoogle> 100快越南盾。 roylez
<tenzu> iGoogle: 给我SGD100就行
<iGoogle> tenzu: 破国，就说这？
<savr> there is no english!!!!!
<savr> omg omg omg
<jyfl987> tenzu: sgd汇率多少
<jyfl987> savr: what do you want ?
<tenzu> jyfl987: 4.87, 昨天
<savr> jyfl987: to know my phone number
<savr> jyfl987: in the hotel room
<savr> my mobile is not working
<roylez> iGoogle: 软妹币
<tenzu> savr: ask receiption account
<jyfl987> tenzu: 这么说比美元便宜
<savr> good idea
<tenzu> jyfl987: 那肯定
<iGoogle> savr: call hotel' service number
<iGoogle> tenzu: ++ 好厉害。
<jyfl987> savr: just call someone's telephone or skype?
<iGoogle> 到底是会英文的疼疼
<savr> jyfl987: like yours?
<savr> don't worry
<jyfl987> savr: i dont want to show my number to strangers
<savr> receipt said they will call me back
<iGoogle> miss receiption
<savr> reception
<iGoogle> tenzu: 有人说你说错了。
<savr> they will check what is the number and call me back
<savr> next week most likely
<zhan> next week。。。
<jyfl987> savr: where r u
<savr> yiwu
<tenzu> ok, reception counter
<iGoogle> 作小生意的老外
<jyfl987> oh, why not go to the frontend and ask the waiter?
<iGoogle> tenzu: 你是骗子
<tenzu> I was in a mess
<savr> jyfl987: I just did
<savr> waiting for them to find i
<savr> t
<jyfl987> then goodluck and have fun
<iGoogle> 这也是
<jyfl987> 这老外不止来过一次了
<tenzu> 我怎么就打了个account出来, 真是脑残了
<iGoogle> 狒狒不在。要不，下次不问疼疼了。
<iGoogle> 狒狒比疼疼厉害
<tenzu> iGoogle: 谁是狒狒?
 * gfrog 我走错频道了嘛，怎么都是英文。。。
<iGoogle> 你又脑残。狒狒都不认识。
<roylez> tenzu: http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/1726603_460s.jpg
<roylez> tenzu: 大杀器
<iamfbi> 是真老外还是假老外
<iGoogle> 是中东老外。 iamfbi
<zhan> 是 fbi
<iamfbi> 呵呵
<tenzu> roylez: Oops! Google Chrome could not find d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 不是吧 上次他说他是白澳来的
<jyfl987> savr: are you come from australia?
<tenzu> roylez: 看到了, NB
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 我看他的英文，也不匝地。就乱说的
<savr> jyfl987: why do you ask?
<jyfl987> savr: just want to check my memory
<jyfl987> its a bootup self check
<iamfbi> 他不鸟你了
<phoenixlzx> hello~
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9e52a348gw1doz2m8sgbfj.jpg
<phoenixlzx> 我又来球WM了，马上回家就可以折腾了
<roylez> palomino|working: 渣破马，一天现在才来
<palomino|working> 看过 , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 就知道卧槽
<palomino|working> 早就来了 , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 没看见你磨的豆子
<palomino|working> 别闹
<tenzu> 拉磨的是驴啊, 主席
<iGoogle> 可怜的破马
<tenzu> 或者骡子
<jyfl987> ofan: 以后发信件给客户们记得bcc
<savr> jyfl987: lol yes
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 鸟你了
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 怎么样 我没记错么
<iGoogle> 赶紧说
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 说什么
<savr> jyfl987: got any chinese girl friends?
<iGoogle> 你不是喜欢说英文嘛
<jyfl987> savr: nope , you have much advantage on this in china
<savr> jyfl987: not really
<savr> have to hide her from all the chinese men
<savr> otherwise I may injure myself...
<jyfl987> savr: i mean in average level
<jyfl987> 罗杰不在
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 不然可以喊他来跟这人对质下
<savr> wtf
<phoenixlzx> 有木有活人！！！
<savr> the hotel staff don't know how to find what my number is
<zhan> 。。。。
<zhan> just call them！
<jyfl987> savr: maybe you could call 114 to ask they tell you your number , but it seems a paid service
<huntxu> roylez: 還沒下班
<imtxc> 请教  我用这个  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=280625  为什么只显示文字 那些圈圈出不来呢？
<[ub]> imtxc ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - conky 蛋蛋图重装上阵，进化了，这次是双核cpu 的，附图、代码。。。
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 刚刚 装了 ubuntu 11.10 。拨号上网不会弄。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360561 我按照 Win7+Ubuntu11.10(EasyBCD硬盘安装) 里面的 方法成功安装了 ubuntu 11.10 我完全不会 玩 拨号上网到底怎么弄 有没有详细的步骤 统计信息: 发表于 由 msx8 — 2012-01-12 17:56
<tenzu> roylez: http://juetuzhi.net/2012/01/zi-dan-wei-li-dui-bi.html
<[ub]> tenzu,啥网址y 电视里果然都是骗人的啊！子弹威力真实对比 | 掘图志
<imtxc> tenzu: 同样的配置 在ubuntu 里面可以显示出来蛋蛋  在我的机器上就不行了。
<jyfl987> 1204的配置是不是不变了？ adam8157_away
<tenzu> imtxc: 你少装了什么东西吧
<imtxc> tenzu: 我猜也是这样
<imtxc> 应该就是没装那个lua
<imtxc> tenzu: 额 原来不能用它源里的……
<imtxc> tenzu:  yaourt 才行
<tenzu> imtxc: lua版本低?
<imtxc> tenzu: 不了解  我yaourt  conky-lua 就好了。
<tenzu> imtxc: 这个真不知道为啥了
<[ub]> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 按照如下操作更新文件信息，为什么还是汉化不了ubuntu11.10 ? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360568 我用的是ubuntu 11.10最新版的 接下来就是汉化方法： 1.在终端输入 sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list 2.然后把文件里的内容全部删除，换成下面的更新源 deb http://mirrors.163.com/ubuntu/ oneiric main universe restricted  …
<guest_lulei> topic
<MaskRay> tusooa: 明白
<tusooa> MaskRay: 作rss就像那titles一样的，把文章收集起来，再把标题内容写进去就行了。内容可以CDATA括起来
<MaskRay> tusooa: 你的tusooa.tk没法访问了……
<mengfei> 各位，有用gnome3的没？收藏夹图标大小怎么改啊？
<MaskRay> tusooa: <![CDATA[   ]]>  ?
<[ub]> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 看看大家ubuntu用哪个版的多 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360574 说说老版本为什么不舍得换 统计信息: 发表于 由 花生米 — 2012-01-12 18:50
<maplebeats> 怎么在字符后面增加字符...
<\b> \_m\_a\_y\_l\_i\: ...
<lolicon> ..
<maplebeats> ....
<maplebeats> 我想在日期后面增加些文字再输出...怎么办啊.
<MaskRay> tusooa: 给个例子。。
<tusooa> MaskRay: http://tusooa.tk/atom.xml
<sevk> tusooa,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> MaskRay: http://roylez.heroku.com/atom.xml
<MaskRay> tusooa: 还要escape..
<tusooa> MaskRay: 用CDATA括起来就不用escape了额
<tusooa> <title type="html"><![CDATA[12月11日在中科大关于zsh的讲座]]></title>
<maplebeats> sed怎么把两行数据合成一行...
<MaskRay> tusooa: 你的没用cdata，我想看cdata的例子
<tusooa> MaskRay: 那roylez的
<tusooa> <tusooa> MaskRay: http://roylez.heroku.com/atom.xml
<MaskRay> 明白
<tusooa> https://github.com/tusooa/tusooa.tk/blob/master/sources/atom.xml
<sevk> tusooa ⇪ t: sources/atom.xml at master from tusooa/tusooa.tk - GitHub
<sevk> 新 影音多媒体 • 在百度听音乐时有杂音怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360576 我在用电脑时一边上网一边听MP3，结果突然出现了杂音，试了下VLC和百度视频都有杂音，不知道是咋回事，望各位大虾帮个忙，谢谢大家 统计信息: 发表于 由 Small Q — 2012-01-12 19:24
<user8888> hi
<user8888> 个人知识管理，用wordpress好，还是wiki类好？
<sevk> user8888, 好 ㍫ 19:49 新年快乐，除夕还有 10.17天
<user8888> 用了一段时间的dokuwiki，
<user8888> 然后前几天用了用wordpress，
<user8888> 然后感觉比较纠结
<\b> 只会手写笔记的路过...
<imtxc> libreoffice  这货我居然装不了  用的 163源  http/1.1 404 not found
<user8888> 手写笔记，其实对思路的整理确实是最好的，我也这样感觉？\fs21
<user8888> 感觉
<user8888> 但是，对知识的索引，归类等，实在不太\fs20 行\fs21
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何查看内存消耗最大的进程 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360578 今天配置了个ubuntu 8.04 在终端下通过top命令查看了下当前的资源消耗情况。如下图： top - 19:31:15 up 17:42, 1 user, load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.05 Tasks: 72 total, 1 running, 71 sleeping, 0 stopped, 0 zombie Cpu(s): 0.0%us, 0.0%sy, 0.0%ni,100.0%id, 0.0%wa, 0.0%hi, 0.0%si, 0.0%st Mem: …
<zhan> fs20, fs21 都是啥？
<user8888> 手手写记录会比较专心，
<user8888> fs20之类的是软件bug产生的\fs21
<user8888> 我看要换个irc客户端\fs20 才行 \fs21
<\b> ..
<tenzu> \fs20 才行 \fs21
<user8888> 我整治整治这个软件
<pocoyo> 换 erc
<pocoyo> firefox sync 真不错。
<\b> mandriva 也破产了?
<\b> ewrtg
<tenzu> pocoyo: 不如google的好用
<pocoyo> tenzu: 为啥不如？ 我看挺好。
<tenzu> pocoyo: chrome里连插件都一起同步了
<pocoyo> tenzu: 这插件我今儿把xp 里的firefox 3.6换上 9.0 了插件我确实是一点点儿装上去的。。。
<archl> pocoyo: 泡泡
<user8888> pocoyo: 这个就差了\fs21
<tenzu> pocoyo: 常用插件不多倒是无所谓了
<user8888> pocoyo: \fs20 firefox的profile可以定义到其他地方，这样就没有必要重新设置了\fs21
<archl> pocoyo: 知道怎么禁止FX的stop script
<user8888> pocoyo: 这个是firefox的强项\fs21
<pocoyo> tenzu: 不算多。就是感觉 userscript 不能同步 这个太不爽快了。
<\b> chrome 里只有一个自己写的插件…………没钱提交到 google store, 不会被同歩..
<\b> ..
<tenzu> pocoyo: 自从我不用鼠标以后, firefox就看不上眼了
<sevk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 虚拟机网络终极方案 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360580 说终极难免有些夸张，但应该可以说其“已经能较好地满足大部分人的需求”了。 前提，废弃 network-manager（好像是这么拼的） Code: # 虚拟网络 aptitude install -R bridge-utils vde2 # VBox 需要 libvdeplug.so，否则无法连接 VDE cd /usr/lib/ ln -s libvdeplug.so.2.1.0 l …
<archl> tenzu: 不用鼠标怎么切换项目？
<tenzu> archl: ctrl+number 切换tab, 剩下的vimium搞定
<pocoyo> tenzu: 得了吧。 firefox 不用鼠标完全比chrome 要好。 firemacs + Lol 的插件完全可以。
<pocoyo> tenzu: vimium 功能少了点儿。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 功能足够, 而且不需要按数字键
<pocoyo> tenzu: 跳转页面都不爽啊。
<tenzu> pocoyo: shift+F, 后台打开, 然后挨个看
<MaskRay> tenzu: firefox的pentadactyl
<adam8157> roylez_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac284977/
<sevk> adam8157,啥网址y 纳税人的钱哪去了？ - AcFun.tv
 * zhan pdntadactyl+1
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<roylez_> adam8157: 你这反动娃
<zhan> pentadactyl ... 这玩意真难拼写
<sevk> 新 C/C++/Java • Debian/Ubuntu 常见开发环境安装 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360583 Debian 6 squeeze (Ubuntu 随后) Code: # 基本开发工具及内核头文件 aptitude install -R build-essential autoconf automake fakeroot \    kernel-package linux-headers-2.6-amd64 # 基本开发工具文档 aptitude install -R binutils-doc cpp-doc gcc-doc make-doc diffutils-doc \    autoconf-doc m4-doc #  …
<zhan> 反动娃
<MaskRay> tusooa: 好了，http://maskray.tk/atom.xml
<adam8157> roylez_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac210490/
<sevk> adam8157,啥网址y 【贝爷】食物链顶端的男人来中国了！ - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> adam8157: 看过
<Puzzle> 那个有碟中谍4的高清种子?
<MaskRay> \b: 下一个是redhat?
<\b> MaskRay: 呵呵
<MaskRay> \b: 希望不要
<\b> MaskRay: 看1月16号的结果吧。 Mandriva 这次不一定破的了产
<user8888> test
<user8888> test
<user8888> test 真
<user8888> 怎么一回事情 呢？
<snugglecat> user6666, test fail
<zepogh> 好像每个频道都有chanserv
<Freebuilder> sevk 是机器人还是真人？
<sevk> Freebuilder, 机器人。 ㍬ 20:38 新年快乐，除夕还有 10.14天
<Freebuilder> sevk, 然？
 * sevk 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:34:47 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<yue> 这里也有机器人
<liaochenyuan> 在WIN7下上irc 略有点不带感啊
<liaochenyuan> 默认字体什么的好难看
<iamthe> hi
<sevk> iamthe, 好 ㍬ 20:44 新年快乐，除夕还有 10.14天
<iamthe> ie6竟然不能上twitter。。。
<hoxily> liaochenyuan, 用微软雅黑无压力
<zepogh> 竟然还有IE6用户
<iamthe> xp ie6用户飘过
<iamthe> 一上twitter，竟然提示我不支持ie6.。。。。
<snugglecat> 三个代表是什么
<user6666> lainme: 未免有些自虐了
<sevk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 提议：大家整理一下跨平台的优质网页游戏吧 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360588 之前在chrome应用商店里看到了很多优质的网页游戏，不少是基于FLASH或是HTML5的（FF也能玩）。如果大家把自己见到的精品小游戏都整理过来，平时消遣神马的是不是也绰绰有余了呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 endle — 2012- …
<lainme> user6666: what?
<zhan> 。。。。
<snugglecat> 代表人民？代表政府？ 代表党？
<iamthe> CyrusYzGTt: !time
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2012 年 1 月 12 日 星期四 20:47:38
<iamthe> haha
<user6666> lainme: sorry，对错人了
<liaochenyuan> 代表最先进生产力的什么什么
<zhan> lainme: 你 id 真像那 iamthe 呢
<user6666> lainme: 不过，看你的博客是用dokuwiki搭建的
<user6666> lainme: 倒是有些问题请教
<snugglecat> 从2008年至2012年1月7日，男子李某华在山东潍坊、广州和深圳三地用榔头将7名从事卖淫的失足女子锤成重伤。落网后被问及伤人的理由时，他称是为了“维护正义”。李某华供称，为了检验那些失足妇女是不是真的在卖淫，他还会先和这些失足妇女发生性交易。
<user6666>  lainme:我也使用dokuwiki，不过排版感觉太麻烦了
<iamthe> zhan: ...
<lainme> user6666: 排版？不是主题都定义好了么
<zhan> roylez_: 这筷子兄弟的父亲，父子，父女篇总感觉是个半截子电影。。。
<iamthe> zhan: 你说 zhao 和 zhou是不是你的兄弟
<user6666> lainme: 首行缩进似乎就没有吧？
<zhan> iamthe: 你怎么跟猫叔一样啊
<user6666> lainme: 不是，我说的是文字的排版
<zepogh> AfterShot Pro 谁用过
<lainme> user6666: 这个可以自己改主题的CSS吧
<user6666> lainme: 不是整体的布局
<iamthe> zhan: 。。。
<iamthe> zhan: 您老人家也不小了
<user6666> lainme: 这样啊，我用dokuwiki还很初级
<user6666> lainme: 太多的改动，一来嫌麻烦，二来暂时不会
<iamthe> zhan: youtube竟然说不支持俺的浏览器。。。
<zhan> iamthe: 打死用 ie6 的
<happyaron> zhan: 说不定他就是猫叔的亲戚
<iamthe> zhan: 。。。
<zhan> iamthe: 简直阻碍社会进步
<iamthe> zhan: ie6是个好浏览器
<zhan> snugglecat: 猫叔， iamthe 是你亲戚啊？
<happyaron> iamthe: 用ie6的直接无视 lol
<snugglecat> 10多年来，我常常为228事件与白色恐怖時代道歉。228事件发生时我还沒出生，白色恐怖时代我还是个小孩子，但我从不回避认错道歉。既然从政，就须概括承受同一个政府与政党过去所犯的错误，未來都绝对不许重演。政府有义务时时提醒官员保障人权、廉洁自持、亲民爱民。
<iamthe> zhan: ie6依然可以看片
<snugglecat> zhan, 谁
<user6666> iamthe: 自虐，况且Google很早以前就说不支持ie6
<zhan> snugglecat: 你楼上的那个， iamthe
<iamthe> happyaron: ...您用的是？
<snugglecat> 为什么这么说
<happyaron> iamthe: firefox nightly
<happyaron> iamthe: 你用ie8也行啊，为啥要用ie6？
<iamthe> happyaron: 系统自带，哈哈
<happyaron> iamthe: 升级之
<happyaron> iamthe: 微软提供免费告诉下载
<happyaron> 告诉->高速
<iamthe> happyaron: 哦，
 * zhan firerox firefox....
<happyaron> iamthe: 告诉我你系统的版本，我们可以帮你找到下载地址。
<happyaron> lol
<user6666> 各位有没有发现一个现象？用chrome+google calender扩展浏览维基百科的一些条目时，会长google calender中显示事件指示
<happyaron> zhan: ? firefox nightly 我已经用一年多了。。。
<zhan> happyaron: ... nightly.
<happyaron> zhan: 第一次见你的时候就开始用两三个月了
<CyrusYzGTt> user6666§ ,,你在说漏洞？？
<snugglecat> zhan, 为什么这么说
<snugglecat> iamthe, 你是谁
<zepogh> snugglecat：不要老说政治
<happyaron> zhan: 很稳定的，没发现什么问题。
<user6666> CyrusYzGTt: 不是，是显示这个条目有google calender的事件
<iamthe> happyaron: 先凑合着用，实在不行，也转战firefox，其他的浏览器有没remote dns 设置？
<zhan> snugglecat: 他学你说话。貌似
<happyaron> iamthe: 不知道，firefox是有的
<user6666> 不知道这些有什么用
<CyrusYzGTt> user6666§ .. 不懂，， 瞎说的 路过
<iamthe> happyaron: 哦
<happyaron> iamthe: 当然，我也用chromium，自己从google抓svn版
<snugglecat> zhan, 我怎么说话的
<iamthe> zhan: 其他浏览器有没remote dns设置
<snugglecat> zepogh, 踢我
<zhan> iamthe: 不止到。。。
<user6666> 上面有一个+标记显示，点击以后，会有一个事件，可以点击加入到自己的Google calender中
<snugglecat> 我申请被踢
<iamthe> happyaron: 没xp版的chromium吧
<archl> happyaron: 哈皮啊。好好先生。
<zepogh> 我干吗踢你，只是你在复制粘贴，没人鸟
<zhan> snugglecat: 额，我貌似混乱了，不记得是你还是 LOL 说的了
<zhan> 。。。。
<zhan> 猫叔
<happyaron> archl: 啊？
 * archl 喜欢happyaron
<iamthe> archl: 人妖？
<zhan> archl: 你是小姑娘？
<snugglecat> zepogh, 没人鸟我， 自然我就收声了啊， 你鸟我不是想让我继续么
<iamthe> archl: 基友？
<happyaron> snugglecat: 还想再来一次不，申请被踢肯定被批准啊。
<snugglecat> zhan, 我怎么说话的
<zhan> snugglecat: 。。。
 * archl 吃惊：喜欢还要分性别的吗？
<snugglecat> happyaron, 好吧。 流下次先， 屁股还疼
<happyaron> snugglecat: ok
<zhan> 刚给你说，你刚被t
<iamthe> archl: 哦，好像，不需要
<snugglecat> zhan, 我怎么说话的， 他怎么学我了
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu11.10 gedit乱码无法解决 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360589 按坛子里视频办法解决乱码，不过我电脑的内容和视频上有点不同，把图截上来了，谁能帮我看下 上面这张是视频的图，09.png 下面是我电脑上的16.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 miller79 — 2012-01-12 20:59
<snugglecat> iamthe, 你学我怎么说话了
<archl> iamthe:  hethe？
<happyaron> archl: 这些人龌龊得很，不要纠结。
<zhan> tenzu: 。。。。 你 twitter 发得好快
<archl> happyaron: 恩
<iamthe> snugglecat: 你又是谁？我啥时候学你了
<snugglecat> archl, 你要理解， 大多都是憋得慌
<iamthe> archl: 他又是谁？俺不认识
<snugglecat> iamthe, zhan 说的啊。 但我搞不明白我怎么说话， 你怎么学我了
<snugglecat> iamthe, 我只是好奇阿
<tenzu> zhan: 你是哪个?
<iamthe> archl: 俺是jiero
<zhan> tenzu: smallzhan 。。。
<zhan> iamthe: 你个袋鼠
<snugglecat> zhan, 你还没说呢。 我怎么说话的
<iamthe> zhan: 。。。
<tenzu> zhan: 似乎没有回fo, 失礼失礼
<iamthe> zhan: 你个鲇鱼
<snugglecat> zhan, 怎么看出他学我的
<zhan> snugglecat: 我不记得是你还是 LOL 那个天才说的了
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 说啥了
 * adam8157 跟着tenzu twitter过来围观
<zhan> snugglecat:  <iamthe> zhan: 你说 zhao 和 zhou是不是你的兄弟
<iamthe> 求twitter
<snugglecat> 像腊肉一样挂在 #ubunt-cn???
<snugglecat> 哦
<archl> 首行缩进是什么？
<snugglecat> 确实我说过这话
<archl> snugglecat: 猫吃腊肠吗？
<snugglecat> zhan, 好了， 知道了，我只是好奇
<snugglecat> archl, 吃鱼
<archl> snugglecat: 猫习惯不一样，有的连虾皮都吃的精光，有的任何海味都不碰。
<tenzu> zhan: å·²fo
<snugglecat> 哦
<zhan> 。。。。
<Freebuilder>  把 tenzu 踢出了
<archl> zhan: 你是什么来头啊？
<snugglecat> tenzu 又干嘛了， 他也申请被踢了???
<zhan> happy 生气了
<archl> Huahua: 好。
<iamthe> 好犀利的动作
<happyaron> Huahua: 拜见花花
<Huahua> archl: 赞，加油
<zhan> Huahua: 花神好
<Huahua> archl: 别怕，悦姐不会介意的
<archl> Huahua: ？什么？
<happyaron> zhan: smallzhan是你不
<happyaron> Huahua: ...
<archl> Huahua: 你在说什么啊？
<zhan> 。。。原来是 twitter 围观团
<zhan> happyaron: 是的
<Huahua> happyaron: 徐总好
<happyaron> Huahua: 我不是总
<Huahua> zhan 粘总好
<happyaron> Huahua: 花主席好。
<happyaron> Huahua: 报销饭钱
<archl> zhan: 第三主席了。。。
<Huahua> happyaron: 徐副好
<iamthe> 好多帽子。。。
<happyaron> Huahua: 也不是副
<Huahua> 各位新年快乐
<happyaron> Huahua: 徐苦逼i
<CyrusYzGTt> ,, ..
<happyaron> ...
<roylez_> Huahua: 徐2
<archl> roylez_ 你贬值了。
<zhan> 花神难得一见啊
<Huahua> roylez 金主席您是真人么……
<roylez_> happyaron: 我的tenzu呢？
<happyaron> roylez_: 面主席下划线好。
<roylez_> Huahua: 是
<tenzu> 还是主席关心我
<roylez_> Huahua: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9e52a348gw1doz2m8sgbfj.jpg
<Huahua> 怎么记得老金好像前些时候新闻上挂掉了的样子
<adam8157> Huahua: hah 你也来了
<Huahua> adam8157 新年好
<archl> 哦。新年了。
<happyaron> ...
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<Huahua> tenzu: 疼博士干得不错
<zhan> tenzu: 你真牛，一条推引了一帮人
<tenzu> +o-o
<happyaron> op 太多了，预防谁把握踢了。
<adam8157> Huahua: :)
<iamthe> 好多帽子，仰望中。。。
 * adam8157 大家动手
<happyaron> ...
<Huahua> 徐副别怕啊，谁干踢你就让悦姐把她割了
<tenzu> 我也没想到一条推能有这个效果
<happyaron> 蛋蛋啊。。。作孽啊
<Kakurady> archl: 首行缩进 = 每个段落开头空两格 (但是不一定是两格，可能是三格，或者3.5格，或者负二分之一格——不常用)
<tenzu> Huahua: 你是?
<happyaron> tenzu: 他是花花
<archl> tenzu: shellex的兄弟
<happyaron> tenzu: shellexy
<iamthe> 求电影看
<tenzu> 竟然...
<archl> 花贝壳
<iamthe> CyrusYzGTt: 求电影看
<iamthe> archl: 求电影看
<CyrusYzGTt> iamthe§ google AV
<zhan> ...
<happyaron> 洗脚竟然是 1.x.x.x 的网
<archl> iamthe: 去吧 tv.sohu.com 都看了。
<iamthe> CyrusYzGTt: 你丫的就只会看av吗/
<archl> iamthe: 去看 minecraft的所有小电影。
<archl> iamthe: 我冷。。。
<iamthe> archl: 纳尼？
<CyrusYzGTt> iamthe§ AV者。 影像写真也
<archl> qiibeta: 。。。
<Huahua> 推上的黑女王今年开始进军日本了
<archl> qiibeta: 你怎么也来了？？？
<Huahua> 疼博士肯定在关注
<Huahua> qiibeta: 赞心之
<archl> 黑女王？
<iamthe> CyrusYzGTt: 昨天刚欣赏了苍老师和小泽老师的电影，
<archl> 什么。
<Huahua> 哦，不上推的可以无视
<qiibeta> ...飘
<CyrusYzGTt> iamthe§ ..哦
<snugglecat> \b 呢
<Huahua> 反正不上推的也看不了片子
<archl> Huahua: 片子？
<archl> 什么片子？
<iamthe> CyrusYzGTt: 今天想欣赏松岛老师的作品，不过想先看部米国的大片。
<archl> qiibeta: 黑女王是？
<zepogh> AV，卧擦
<tenzu> 冒出来好多陌生nicks @_@
<archl> qiibeta: 全机种测试任务完成了吗？
 * iamthe 求米国大片，可黄可暴力！！！！！！！！！！
<zhan> tenzu: 你功德无量
<happyaron> iamthe: 电锯惊魂
<happyaron> iamthe: 生化危机
<qiibeta> :archl 虾米全机种？
<tenzu> zhan: 哦米豆腐
<archl> qiibeta: 手机
<roylez_> iamthe: 斯巴达
<iamthe> happyaron: 都看了，连死神来了都看了
<iamthe> roylez_: 看了
<roylez_> iamthe: 复习
<archl> iamthe: 龙根
<happyaron> iamthe: Friends...虽然不算大片
<qiibeta> :archl 额……
<iamthe> roylez_: 主席。。。
<happyaron> iamthe: 高考
<iamthe> happyaron: 已经看过了
<CyrusYzGTt> iamthe§ 推荐  行尸走肉
 * archl 没高考国。。。
<zepogh> 给你网址吧，www.pornhub.com
<happyaron> iamthe: 再去演一次
<iamthe> CyrusYzGTt: 有美女吗
 * archl 怀疑怎么才能高考呢。
<zepogh> 什么片都有
<CyrusYzGTt> iamthe§ 有 总之 很黄很暴力
<happyaron> archl: 得有学籍才能考呢
<zepogh> 我米国片都是里面看的
<archl> happyaron: 恩。也是。
<happyaron> jyf 跑了
<iamthe> happyaron: 心里已经有恐惧了对高考这部全国大片
<zhan> archl: 你是神童啊
<tenzu> 胸毛男跑了
<happyaron> iamthe: 再来一次吧
<archl> zhan: 。。。我是记忆力为0的神童。
<tenzu> 雪梨走了
<happyaron> tenzu: lol
<iamthe> happyaron: 。。。心里已经有障碍了，再来一次，你干脆杀了我吧
<happyaron> 雪梨到底叫啥名？
<tenzu> 纳尼, 雪梨戴帽子了
<happyaron> Huahua: 你是姓王还是姓黄？
<happyaron> tenzu: 雪梨一直有帽子
<happyaron> tenzu: 而且帽子很大
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 可以用UltraISO么 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360591 光驱挂了，插入u盘 在网上查到用UltraISO，下载了kubuntu11.10的amd64的iso文件，在UltraISO中打开，启动-写入硬盘镜像；在便捷启动里面选择“写入新的驱动器引导扇区”里面选择syslinux；然后写入方式选择USB-ZIP，在BIOS里设置USB—ZIP启动，重启。。。 系 …
<zhan> 权限很高
<tenzu> happyaron: 可是伊很少出现
<zhan> tenzu: 曾经天天在
<tenzu> zhan: 我知道的太少了...
<Huahua> 装死损 rp
<Huahua> 疼疼自重
<tenzu> Huahua: ...
<happyaron> 21:17 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- 4     Huahua                 +voOtsriRfA
<happyaron> 有个 f
<zhan> tenzu: 那个曾经好久远了
<CyrusYzGTt> ibear§ 好久木有见了，，推荐我用 mldonkey的。。
<iamthe> 小e竟然没在，lol
<Huahua> 不
<Huahua> ee 阿姨永远在
<Huahua> ee 阿姨永远活在 irc 里的
<iamthe> 。。。
<happyaron> zhan: 颤颤现在的帽子是咋来的？
<happyaron> Huahua: +1
<CyrusYzGTt> 你们 OP都是 ee的分身
<zhan> happyaron: 不知道
<happyaron> zhan: ...
<iamthe> 那你把阿姨召唤出来吧
<happyaron> zhan: access list里没有你啊。。。
<archl> Huahua: deepin 制作组还有余力吗？
<zhan> happyaron: 我知道，有人加的
<happyaron> 谁把颤颤踢下去，他就没帽子了。
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac234923/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y B哥上非你莫属 - AcFun.tv
<archl> Huahua: 帮我把我想要的窗口切换方式制作出来吧？
<roylez_> tenzu: 这主持人怎么看怎么猪头
<zhan> 。。。
<roylez_> tenzu: 看了两期他都是猪头
<ibear> ee真的是阿姨？
<zhan> ibear: 是啊
<archl> ibear: 你都出现了？？？
<iamthe> CyrusYzGTt: 给两个ed2k的地址呗，让俺欣赏下
<happyaron> ibear: 公的阿姨。
<archl> ibear: 。。。
<ibear> 哪天回长沙一定要膜拜一下
<archl> 今天真的是大结集
<CyrusYzGTt> iamthe§ simplecd.org 搜索之
<iamthe> CyrusYzGTt: verycd.com？
<archl> roylez_ 玩 knights 吧
<CyrusYzGTt> ibear Huahua 是不是 世界末日来了，，你们这些老怪物都 苏醒了
<roylez_> /kick archl
<iamthe> archl: 小e没来，怎能算大结集
<archl> roylez_ 你就会威胁我。
<CyrusYzGTt> iamthe§ ..不清楚，，不过最近貌似下载不了 大中华地区的电影。。
<archl> roy
<archl> roylez_ 没礼貌
<Huahua> CyrusYzGTt: 别担心，还有将近一年
<iamthe> CyrusYzGTt: 有vpn表示无压力
<CyrusYzGTt> Huahua§ .. 哦。。
<archl> Huahua: 他不担心，他盼望着你来呢。
<CyrusYzGTt> iamthe§ 有vpn那就用 海盗湾
<ibear> CyrusYzGTt: 我还老怪物？年轻着呢，女儿还没成家
<iamthe> CyrusYzGTt: 不知海盗湾下载速度咋样
<iamthe> ibear: 有女儿？羡慕中。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ibear§ ,, 单身的飘过
<zhan> ibear: 老怪物
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 你现在不想死了？回心转意了？
<CyrusYzGTt> iamthe§ .. 不清楚，，木有支持p2p下载的代理
<ibear> 努力！import girlfriend
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ ,,嗯，，发现 死只不过 是去 另一个世界 继续活着
<snugglecat> ibear, import fail
<iamthe> CyrusYzGTt: caleb- 大神来了
<happyaron> csslayer: 样式表同学好
<ibear> CyrusYzGTt: 哲学气息很浓啊
<archl> cssplayer也是这里的常客吗？
<iamthe> CyrusYzGTt: 快求vpn呀
<archl> iamthe: 他不是有吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> iamthe§ 知道，， 发现 本尊的系统和机器不支持 4k视频
<CyrusYzGTt> ibear§ ,, 额
<iamthe> archl: 他没能看4k的
<CyrusYzGTt> iamthe§ ,, 你给么
<csslayer> 听说这里在搞基
<iamthe> CyrusYzGTt: 给啥，俺穷学生一个，给毛
<archl> csslayer: ...我只是说喜欢 happyaron 。
<Huahua> 老 k 你悲剧了
<happyaron> csslayer: 你是wsn啊。
<csslayer> 果然在搞基
 * archl 也同样喜欢 Huahua  csslayer
<adam8157> csslayer: 嗯 这里除了我都是弯弯
<CyrusYzGTt> iamthe§ 好吧，，我推荐 cjb.net
 * archl 也喜欢 lainme roylez
<CyrusYzGTt> iamthe§ 或者 ofan 的 vpn和 ssh
<archl> 所以呆着。
<iamthe> 搞基无罪，百合无罪
<happyaron> adam8157: 我有gf的，不要胡扯。。。
 * csslayer 我有妹子我自豪
<archl> csslayer: 恩。
<csslayer> iamthe: 高级有罪，百合万岁
<archl> csslayer: happyaron 也有妹子
 * adam8157 happyaron <--- 双性恋重口味
<csslayer> iamthe: 搞基有罪，百合万岁
<iamthe> CyrusYzGTt: cjb.net只提供ssh...
<zhan> 好热闹
<CyrusYzGTt> iamthe§ cjb.net有 vpn的，，不过貌似收费
<iamthe> csslayer: 想包养一对百合
<iamthe> CyrusYzGTt: 那等于没有。。
<adam8157> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> iamthe§ ^_^
<archl> adam8157 被踢了。
<iamthe> 围观op大战
 * adam8157 这就叫"烧死异性恋"啊
 * iamthe 围观op大战
 * zhan 围观+1
 * archl 是导火线。。。
 * CyrusYzGTt 围观
 * csslayer op是什么
<archl> 啦啦啦
<Huahua> opera 吧老 k
<adam8157> ...
<happyaron> adam8157: auto join 了？
<csslayer> opera 给我去死1万次
<happyaron> ...
 * iamthe 先把裸姐推到
<adam8157> happyaron: 没 手动
<archl> csslayer: 就是可以踢。
<happyaron> adam8157: 那你速度好快啊。。。
 * csslayer 欢迎KDE用户来 #kde-cn
<archl> iamthe: 我现在裸睡，你来啊。。。
<ibear> opera如果搞定了自动proxy，还是可以一用的
<adam8157> happyaron: 预先写到配置文件的
<archl> 。。。
<adam8157> happyaron: 然后直接j就是了
<iamthe> archl: 你给机票？
<ibear> 可惜只能pac
<happyaron> adam8157: ...
<iamthe> archl: 把我去你那的费用全包了，我就找你去
<archl> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ibear§ ，，你在装 13
<archl> iamthe:  jyf？
<archl> lol
<iamthe> archl: 。。。
<archl> 一群人来了频道也没看到什么/ 散了吧。
<iamthe> archl: 你才是。。。
<ibear> CyrusYzGTt: 没狐狸和铬好用
<iamthe> archl: 你想看啥？脱衣舞？还是钢管舞？
<iamthe> archl: lol
<ibear> 阿姨也在这里，是哪位？
<CyrusYzGTt> ibear§ ,, 额，， 好吧，，
<archl> iamthe: 我？我想，不想看。
<Huahua> 知道阿姨是哪位的人都不在了
<archl> 。。。
<zhan> ibear: 阿姨现在没在
<iamthe> archl: 你个基佬，你也喜欢这些？
<adam8157> Huahua: 我当然知道...
<archl> gebjgd: 你知道阿姨不？
<CyrusYzGTt> Huahua§ 你说 彪哥？？
<archl> iamthe: 住嘴，否则踢了你
<ibear> 怎么搞得像是双规了一样
 * adam8157 看电影去 不和你们这些**掺和
<ibear> 是许久没见ee了
<lolicon> dia 怎么画长方形
<lolicon> 太坑爹了。。。。工具箱只有正方形……
<iamthe> archl: 你丫的有帽子？哈哈
<archl> lolicon: 。。。有来了。
<archl> iamthe: 我去要个。
<iamthe> 。。。
<zhan> 。。。
<lolicon> 。。。
<adam8157> ...
<zhan> 估计要回来报复了
<archl> tenzu: happyaron Huahua adam8157 给我个帽子吧
<zhan> adam8157: 报复吧
<iamthe> adam8157_away: 谷歌音乐是不是要邀请函
<happyaron> 打过年的我给你免运费，你回来干啥。
<adam8157> zhan: 不敢, 因为我的帽子是融融给的
<ibear> 除了erycd服务器，还有哪个国内资源多谢？
<adam8157> iamthe: 现在不用了
<Huahua> 老徐啊，乃滥用职权，我会被前辈批评为公然偏袒的
<happyaron> Huahua: 额，前辈好。
<ibear> 最近下古畑，结果速度不给里
<iamthe> adam8157: 登陆进去，怎么好像还是不能听，
<happyaron> ibear: 最多的是迅雷
<adam8157> iamthe: 得上传 或者买歌
<iamthe> adam8157: 我了个去，。。。。
<adam8157> iamthe: 你说的是谷歌音乐 还是google music
<ibear> 我已经被同学逼着用上了QQ，不想在整这些恶心的东西了
<iamthe> adam8157: music.google.com
<adam8157> iamthe: 得上传 或者买歌
<happyaron> 乃们玩吧。。。
<iamthe> adam8157: 还有别的谷歌音乐？
<adam8157> iamthe: 有 我没用过 谷歌的
<pocoyo> zhan: 突然发现。 orgmode 里 添加 tag 的时候 会补全一些存在的 而不能添加新的tag了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 奸夫来了，，  淫娃怎么不跟你进来，，
<zhan> pocoyo: 没明白。。
<iamthe> adam8157: 你用？
<zhan> pocoyo: 你写到文件头不就可以了么
<nihui> http://y.qq.com/
<sevk> nihui,啥网址y QQ音乐 - 音乐你的生活!
<adam8157> iamthe: 我用google music
<pocoyo> zhan: 有一些 不想写到文件头嘛。
 * iamthe 围观奸夫和绿帽子大战
<snugglecat> adam8157, 你疼吗
<iamthe> adam8157: 那又是啥/
<ibear> iamthe: 谷歌那个不就是巨鲸音乐 top100.cn？
<adam8157> snugglecat: 不疼
<snugglecat> 好吧
<Huahua> nihui: 新年好
<snugglecat> 谁把我踢一下
<snugglecat> Huahua, 踢我
 * CyrusYzGTt 谁要 踢 snugglecat ,, 手快有，， 手慢无
<nihui> Huahua:    新年好
<happyaron> ...
<iamthe> http://www.google.cn/music/search?q=eminem
<sevk> iamthe ⇪ ti: eminem - 谷歌音乐搜索
 * adam8157 今天神人都出来了
<nihui> 烦不烦啊....
<iamthe> 香港那个还能用，lol
<Huahua> nihui: 怎么了
 * CyrusYzGTt 表扬 happyaron 的杀伐果断
 * iamthe CyrusYzGTt +1
<Evanescence> 没人么??
<pocoyo> zhan: 比如我原来使用过 stylish 的 tag ， 然后想再 加个 ssh 的 tag 就会一直提示 stylish 的补全，即使EDIT 后 还是会弹出 [stylish] 的补全。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 啥事？？ 奸夫，，有什么linux上的问题么，，我会的就回答，，不会就不理你
<iamthe> 前天刚看了Jenifer的肉体，一点也不黄不暴力
<iamthe> CyrusYzGTt: megan fox好看不
<zhan> pocoyo: 是不是 C-c C-c 更新下
<CyrusYzGTt> iamthe§ ,, 不知道你说什么。。
<iamthe> CyrusYzGTt: 就是为了她，去看那个电影，竟然发现不黄
<iamthe> CyrusYzGTt: ..,
<CyrusYzGTt> iamthe§ 那就看 邪恶力量
<iamthe> CyrusYzGTt: 谁演的？求链接/
<CyrusYzGTt> iamthe§ google
<iamthe> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<iamthe> CyrusYzGTt: 奸夫又来了
<iamthe> CyrusYzGTt: lol
<CyrusYzGTt> iamthe§ 哦
<pocoyo> zhan: 不是。是 (setq ido-enable-flex-matching t) 的事。 ssh 包含 stylish 的补全。。。 结果。。就一直提示。。。
<Evanescence> 这里有谁zsh玩的很好的?
<Huahua> ev
<sevk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • ubuntu单机版小游戏有没有？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360594 比如割绳子、植物大战僵尸。英文名是什么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 iamcaptainchen — 2012-01-12 21:41
<Huahua> Evanescence: 试试找 z 字头那仨位
<zhan> Evanescence: 找金主席
<roylez_> Evanescence: 找 zhao
 * CyrusYzGTt 围观 可怜的 被当皮球，， 
<Evanescence> roylez thanks
<pocoyo> zhan: 这下麻烦了突然发现更麻烦的事儿。 如果先前使用的字符中包含后面的字符串，后面的字符串就无法输入了 只能补全.... 这咋办？
<zhan> pocoyo: ido 模式有个快捷键可以取消的
<pocoyo> zhan: 我觉得应该有，没找到。。。
<t_> ???
<t_> 大家好
<sevk> t_, 好 ㍭ 21:52 新年快乐，除夕还有 10.09天
<pocoyo> zhan: ... 原来是 C-j  郁闷了。。新建 buffer的时候就是这个。
<pocoyo> 好了。
<t_> 好久没有进来来，你们还好吧
<zhan> 老妖怪又来个
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ 看到了 不过 忘记 t_ 跟我说过什么了，，
<t_> 我原来问来个无线网卡的问题
<t_> 很多朋友帮助来我
<t_> 了
<CyrusYzGTt> 哦，， 跟我一样 ath9k 的问题 还是  bcm那个
<LOL___> hi
<LOL___> ...
<sevk> LOL___, 好 ㍭ 21:55 新年快乐，除夕还有 10.09天
<CyrusYzGTt> 难怪 kk改名，，原来是 安装 春节模块
<t_> 这个系统我折腾来好久哦
<t_> 今天重新装的
<t_> 我原来叫TANG
<CyrusYzGTt> ..有点映象，， 不过，， 还是不记得，，
<ofan_> yooooo
<ofan_> good morning
<t_> 再见了各位，明天再聊
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • pidgin QQ 又被封了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360595 统计信息: 发表于 由 voxtrior — 2012-01-12 22:01
<snugglecat> \_m\_a\_y\_l\_i\, .........
<LOL___> iGoogle: 小e ，妮来了
<snugglecat> http://jandan.net/2012/01/12/virginity-twice.html
<sevk> snugglecat,啥网址y 双阴道双子宫双宫颈，是福还是祸？
<LOL___> http://movie.tudou.com/albumtop/c22t-1a7y-1h-1s1p1.html
<sevk> LOL___,啥网址y 电影排行_最新人气最旺的全部视频_土豆网
<pocoyo> zhan: 我想 读入一个文件 然后另存到另一个文件中去。不知道有什么函数可能写入。 write-file 总会 在 minibuffer 留一句 wrote ... 能不能不出现这句？
<roylez_> adam8157: 我是左派，哼哼 1 0.4 0.6   http://zuobiao.me/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 中国政治坐标系测试 | 北大未名版
<roylez_> adam8157: 哦，nnnnd，右派
<adam8157> roylez_: 二
<zhan> pocoyo: C-x C-w 我都用这个。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: 二个蛋
<adam8157> roylez_:  我都是右派, 其中经济分数稍低
<pocoyo> zhan: 不是这个意思，比如是写一个函数 读入一个文件到临时缓冲 再写到另一文件中去。
<roylez_> adam8157: 我明显是支持专制的啊，怎么是右派呢
<roylez_> adam8157:
<roylez_> adam8157: 果壳网的帖子 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac283803/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 20项“性”记录 - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> adam8157: jyf 不在
<adam8157> roylez_: 果壳 呵呵
<chongwish> 果壳网不是和acfun有什么关系？
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ,,打开你的 地址，，在做第一道题后 出现 Can't connect to LimeSurvey database. Reason: User zuobiaom_lms1 already has more than 'max_user_connections' active connections
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: reload
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 算了，，不做题了，，
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac284970/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 一级棒 - AcFun.tv
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 菜鸟求指点下 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360597 呃，因为种种原因，不得不学习使用Ubuntu系统，老师说有本书叫《Ubuntu linux从入门到精通》，刚才去京东、亚马逊看了看，貌似没有关于Ubuntu 11的教程？？我该选择个什么书来看啊？？？ 呃，其实，老师是让我去学习GCC的使用的。话说，我只搞过VC6滴~ …
<adam8157> roylez_: 老友记嘛
<roylez_> adam8157: 小广告之王 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac284922/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 少侠好功夫！来中国找李寻欢偷师过吧？ - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> roylez_: 在看勇士呢
<roylez_> adam8157: 尼吗，哪里下的？
<adam8157> roylez_: 那天不是给你链接了么
<roylez_> adam8157: .....
<adam8157> roylez_: 发邮件给你了
<user8888> www.acfun.tv这个网站很有趣啊
<user8888> 现在才发现
<soiamso> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac284977/
<sevk> soiamso,啥网址y 纳税人的钱哪去了？ - AcFun.tv
<snugglecat> soiamso, 别谈政治话题
<soiamso> snugglecat: 没有谈，title也不是我打出来的
<snugglecat> soiamso, 中国的政府就是一笑话
<soiamso> snugglecat: 我觉得我们不作为的才是一个笑话
<snugglecat> 我们都是笑话
<snugglecat> knownbad, 把我打包送到火星去
<echo_> 为啥我的empathy连不上irc呢？
<echo_> 有人给点指导不。。
<soiamso> echo_: server 填了？
<echo_> 我打开empathy 然后创建IRC账户 他然我选网络 我选了freenode 然后写昵称 就确定了 然后他就连不上。。
<snugglecat> https://dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=56328
<sevk> snugglecat,啥网址y 铂程斋--雷锋同志啊，你这哪里是在捡粪？你分明是在粪坑里！
<soiamso> echo_: 选频道了吗？
<echo_> 还没的选呢。。。。话说我用的fedora。。。ubuntu11.10用着不爽就换了。。是不是fedora上的不一样啊。。
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<snugglecat> 觉得没啥区别
<snugglecat> 就像我用 archlinux ， 不是装软件的时候， 我还以为在用 ubuntu 呢
<echo_> 愁死我了 也不知道聊天室那个“加入”菜单项就一直是灰色的
<ofan1> 因为你用gnome
<echo_> 是啊 gnome3.   empathy在gnome3上有问题？？
<echo_> 我用ubuntu也是只有gnome shell， unity用不习惯
<zhan>  pocoyo: C-x i 可以直接插入文件的。。。 开个缓冲区，然后 C-x i, 然后保存
<echo_> 你们都是用啥软件上的？？
<pocoyo> zhan: 有没有写个函数之类的 感觉也不复杂嘛 不想用交互的。
<pocoyo> echo_: erc.
<pocoyo> echo_: 你什么网络环境？
<echo_> 家里的电信adsl
<snugglecat> zhan, 不好意思， 我太邪恶了。。 C-x i 可以直接插入.... 还开缓冲
<echo_> 怎么对人说话啊。。点了也不行。。。不会用irc。。。
<zhan> pocoyo: 就直接写个呗。
<zhan> snugglecat: 猫叔。。。
<snugglecat> echo_, 打人的名字
<echo_> pocoyo 我是电信adsl
<echo_> pocoyo_我是电信adsl
<zhan> snugglecat: 你家猫回来没？
<echo_> 好像不行。。。
<snugglecat> 回来了， 在圈这睡觉
<snugglecat> echo_,
<snugglecat> 酱紫
<snugglecat> echo_, 酱紫
<snugglecat> 还不明白么
<snugglecat> 对我说就--
<echo_> snuggiecat_,
<snugglecat> snugglecat, ... 酱紫
<echo_> snuggiecat,try
<snugglecat> :)
<echo_> 刚刚对你说了？
<snugglecat> echo_, 知道 bsh的 补全么
<echo_> 我这里没啥特殊表现啊。。
<snugglecat> echo_, 按那个用
<echo_> bsh是啥懂得哦功能
<snugglecat> tab 补全
<echo_> snugglecat: hi
<echo_> 哦哦
<snugglecat> ec[tab] ==> echo_
<echo_> ok
<echo_> snugglecat: nice
<snugglecat> cy[tab]==> CyrusYzGTt
<echo_> 对你说成功了么？
<snugglecat> 成功了
<snugglecat> 欧耶
<roylez_> adam8157: 片头不喜欢，到底什么类型的？
<echo_> 挺好用
<snugglecat> :)
<adam8157> roylez_: 格斗 穿插亲情
<echo_> 我去看看erc好用不
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<snugglecat> echo_, mirc 也好用
<roylez_> adam8157: 我看贝爷去
<snugglecat> 谁还记得 mirc 的
<soiamso> snugglecat: 人民很现实
<echo_> snugglecat: 好 我也看看 哪个好用用哪个。。
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> echo_, mirc 是老牌的， 但只能 windows 跑
<soiamso> snugglecat: arch 如何装 gnome2 ?
<cleamoon> 有人用过boox吗？
<snugglecat> echo_, 你win一个
<soiamso> snugglecat: 虚拟机只能gnome2
<zhan> adam8157: 啥片？
<snugglecat> soiamso, 我不用 gnome 的
<snugglecat> 现在在用 kde
<adam8157> zhan: Warrior
<snugglecat> 不喜欢 gnome
<snugglecat> 不过刚用 linux 的时候却喜欢 gnome
<echo_> snugglecat: 额。。不win。。这台电脑只用linux 开发专用机。。
<zhan> adam8157: 好看么？
<adam8157> zhan: 还行 评分挺高
<echo_> snugglecat: 我很喜欢gnome3.。不过要是带上任务栏就好了。。。
<snugglecat> echo_, 不喜欢
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: http://ec2-50-17-117-202.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<sevk> freeflyi1g,啥网址y ownCloud
<snugglecat> 我又想重装系统了
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: http://ec2-50-17-117-202.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: .
<\b> snugglecat: 赶紧重装吧 :d
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 三条命令，我就在ec2上架设好这个东西了
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: juju神奇吧
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: ...
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 没看出来怎么用
<snugglecat> \b, 我是一个矛盾结合体， 一我想要个干净的系统， 但又控制不了装乱七八糟的软件
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 就是又加了一层?
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 你假设你要安装owncloud
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 有多少工作你要做
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 这个是我们的 juju的神奇之处啊
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 咱不忽悠自己
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: juju? can家的?
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 是啊
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 你们也有这方面东西啊..
<snugglecat> 谁还记得 mirc 的
<snugglecat> 很怀念 mirc 啊
<adam8157> freeflyi1g:  没看懂 是不是就是在别人云服务上又加了一层 这个owncloud
<snugglecat> 很怀念 石器时代 啊
<leizhicheng> :)
<snugglecat> 很怀念 以前在 irc 认识的 mm 啊
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: juju是用来帮你部署service的
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 比如你要部署hadoop, 这里的owncloud是个例子
<snugglecat> 很怀念以前在 irc 认识的mm的男朋友现在是mm的老公的网友啊
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 哦 你的重点是在炫耀juju :)
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: lol
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt,
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 对企业用户来说, 部署稍麻烦并不是个大问题 IMO
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 但很boring啊
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: boss 不管 呵呵
<snugglecat> 谁去克隆mirc的 linux 版
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 你们在国内有云的研发?
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 所以这东西是谁用谁知道啊
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 没有
<adam8157> o
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: cloud 看起来一下子把玩法花样变多了...
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: lol
<echo_> snugglecat: 好象是freenode连不上，其他的irc网络可以的
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: RHEV是啥
<snugglecat> 哦
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 就是我们的虚拟化套件 好像
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: RHEL + libvirt + kvm + lxc + ... 好像是, 我具体也不知道哈 - -!
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 好吧 貌似我说的不靠谱 http://www.redhat.com/virtualization/rhev/server/
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: redhat.com | Red Hat Enterprise Virtualization for Servers
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: hehe
<flh> 大家好，就要过年了，祝新年开心
<\b> snugglecat: 你要干净，把那些装上的删掉不就行了吗
<zhan> DBLobster: 瞎瞎
<snugglecat> \b, 装了啥我自己都不知道， 而且装了就舍不得删
<\b> snugglecat: 那就别删了呗
<snugglecat> 是啊， 所以过断时间又重装系统， 装了又乱搞， 不能忍受又重装， 我就来回折腾
<zhan> 。。。
<snugglecat> kde 也太霸道了， 现在用的是 kde， 但当初我打算只装 e17 和 openbox。 为了要用 qtcurve style， kde 基本的都全装上了
<snugglecat> 恨恨地就装上了完整的 kde
<snugglecat> 不喜欢 gnome3， 我就一傻缺，把 gnome3 也装上了
<snugglecat> 不知道啥时侯脑袋那条线搭错线， 把unity也装上去
<snugglecat> arch 有 unity 装的么
<\b> snugglecat: 除了 kwin 和 plasma,　其它桌面软件都我都用 kde 的...
 * zhan 傻了，给 write-file-hook 加了个 untabify， 写 Makefile 给搞死了
<snugglecat> \b 不是不喜欢 kde ，而是讨厌只是为了装一 style 把desktop也装上
<roylez_> zhan: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac284772/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 来吐槽吧！ 超牛的偷情！ - AcFun.tv
<\b> snugglecat: okular dolphin amarok gwenview ksnapshot kcalc 这些都比 gnome 下的那些稳定且好用
<snugglecat> 是啊
<snugglecat> 以前喜欢 gnome 而不喜欢 kde
<ofan_> snugglecat: 你不使用Kde么
<snugglecat> 后来转到 qt， 就不喜欢 gnome 而喜欢 qt 了
<flh> 啥是gt?
<\b> snugglecat: ...　不会用 c++。　还是 gtk 顺手..
<snugglecat> ofan_, 是在用 kde 啊， 我只是讨厌为了装 qtcurve 这个风格把 kde 装上了。 本来我是用 openbox 和 e17 的
<snugglecat> 本来没想要 kde 的。 但我又超喜欢那个风格， 装了又不喜欢只是半个 kde， 逼得我也装了完整的 kde。 有了完整的 kde 又不去用感觉挺难受
<snugglecat> 就一句话， 我就一会被 “物” 牵着鼻子走的傻帽
<snugglecat> 如果 qtcurve 风格不那么依赖 kde 的话， 我就非常舒服了
<\b> snugglecat: 你只是把　kwin 换成 openbox 和 e17，怎么算用半个 kde? 差不多就全个了啊
<\b> snugglecat: 顺便提一下，khelpcenter 也巨好用
<\b> 至今还不会用 gnuinfo 的路过...   查 gnuinfo 全靠　khelpcenter..
<snugglecat> \b 原来没 kde 的阿， 但要装 qtcurve 就基本要装 kde 基本的东西。
<snugglecat> 装 qtcurve 基本就装了个 kde， 只是没有基本的像 kate, dolph 等等套件而已
<\b> ... 我从00年左右 kde2 beta 开始就决定用 kde 了...
<zhan> snugglecat: 不是有 qtcurve-gtk 么
<\b> 忽然觉得那时候的图标比现在好看..
<snugglecat> zhan, 装了也得装 qtcurve 的阿
<snugglecat> zhan, 好像我没单独装过 qtcurve-gtk
<snugglecat> 好像我错了
<snugglecat> zhan, 好像我没单独装过 qtcurve-gtk
<snugglecat> 我俩同时装的
<snugglecat> 应该 qtcurve-gtk 依赖 qtcurve 的把
<\b> alvin_rxg: 考试迴来了?
<alvin_rxg>  :/
<alvin_rxg> 图书馆
<zhan> snugglecat: 反正肯定不用将 kde 给装了
<\b> alvin_rxg: 图书馆有美女?
<snugglecat> zhan, 那我就不清楚了
<zhan> snugglecat: gtk2-engines-qtcurve
<snugglecat> zhan, 但有个问题， 不能定制啊
<alvin_rxg> 有就好了，有我就8点回家
<snugglecat> zhan, 我喜欢 qtcurve 的原因就是因为他的定制自由度高， 想看看我的花裙子风格么
<zhan> snugglecat: 可以的。。。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 那我没折腾过
<\b> alvin_rxg: 一人呆图书馆有啥意思……不如借书回来看..
<zhan> snugglecat: 花裙子。。。猫叔你真 bt
<snugglecat> 想看看我的花裙子style么
<alvin_rxg> 在家玩游戏
<alvin_rxg> \b: 原来 penti 有更新…
<zhan> roylez_: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/7a412045jw1dozyatn1tcj.jpg
<\b> alvin_rxg: ?
<roylez_> zhan: .
<alvin_rxg> \b: http://www.dapenti2.com/blog/blog.asp?name=xilei
<roylez_> zhan: 你重口
<sevk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 铂程斋
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我今天一早 7点无事，刚看了 penti2 的图卦
<snugglecat> \b zhan  http://imagebin.org/193130 <== 看看这个
<zhan> roylez_: .... 只是个大蒜而已
<alvin_rxg> \b: 我都是进入它首页看有没有更新的…结果…
<roylez_> zhan: http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/u64q/which-programming-languages-are-fastest.php
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ t: Which programming languages are fastest? | Computer Language Benchmarks Game
<\b> snugglecat: 晕..
<roylez_> zhan: intel fortran第一了
<roylez_> zhan: 奇怪为什么 ocaml 拍后面去了
<snugglecat> 楼下阿婆用铁链套住猫儿子。 结果猫儿子带着铁链就来我家了
<snugglecat> zhan, 好看么
<\b> snugglecat: 神马黑体，这么虚
<snugglecat> \b 圆体，不是黑体。 笔画太细
<snugglecat> 不过我喜欢
<zhan> roylez_: 这个权威？
<zhan> snugglecat: 还可以啊
<roylez_> zhan: 还算专业吧
<zhan> perl 真悲剧
<snugglecat> :)
<roylez_> zhan: ruby 49  perl 92 .....
<snugglecat> 原来还弄个 红木背景的， 太红了
<zhan> 都有数量级的差距了
<snugglecat> 啥差距
<snugglecat> zhan, 右上角弄个蕾丝边如何
<zhan> snugglecat: 。。。。
<zhan> snugglecat: bs 你的趣味
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<zhan> snugglecat: 快和 ee 一样了
<snugglecat> 不觉得那样有种公主的感觉么
<zhan> ee 呢？
<snugglecat> 不是那种性感的蕾丝边
<snugglecat> 蕾丝边加浅色暗花布
<soiamso> roylez intel 的 cpu ?
<roylez_> soiamso: en
<zhan> 这个 racket 不也是个 lisp 么
<soiamso> roylez go 上升得很快，好像
<soiamso> roylez C++ 好像表现最稳定
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 加 白色的蕾丝边，
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 对
<zhan> ro
<zhan> roylez_: 你喜欢的 ocaml 不行咯
<snugglecat> soiamso, 啥时侯 gcc 能完整支持最新标准
<snugglecat> zhan, 我找到知音了
<zhan> snugglecat: CyrusYzGTt 。。。
<snugglecat> :)
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ ,, 最近收到 雅虎的 垃圾群组 。。收到的 图片 都是这些。。
<zhan> CyrusYzGTt: 估计是猫叔干的。找他
<roylez_> zhan: 我还没学呢，不惧
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ ,, 有可能，，最近被迫加群邮件，又不给退出。。 最后我干脆 凡是雅虎的邮件 坚决不收
<zhan> roylez_: 学 haskell 吧
<\b> zhan: 其他函数语言不清楚，但 haskell 优化的潜力很大
<roylez_> zhan: 渣
<roylez_> zhan: 编译器死大
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. f16 的是 gcc 4.6 .. f17 将是 gcc4.7//
<snugglecat> 我的也是 gcc4.7
<echo_> 昨天还听说4.6支持int128了，用了一下 程序直接崩溃。。
<zhan> 。。。
<ofan1> zhan
<ofan_> zhan: 你是谁的马甲
<soiamso> roylez sbcl 的不大？
<roylez_> soiamso: sbcl？
<zhan> 。。。
<zhan> ofan_: 我不是马甲
<ofan_> 会c艹的会越来越少
<soiamso> zhan: 其实也就是GHC 很大，
<soiamso> ofan_: 为什么？
<ofan_> 其他语言基本所有的编程都能应付了
<ofan_> 而且门槛低
<soiamso> ofan_: 估计C门槛比C++ 低？
<zhan> 门槛不一定低
<ofan_> c其实不低
<zhan> 估计说的那些脚本语言
<soiamso> ofan_: 只是C++ 语法混乱？
<ofan_> 现在除了c/c艹基本都是脚本语言
<ofan_> soiamso: c艹支持的编程范式太多
<\_m\_a\_y\_l\_i\> j
<ofan_> c又面向底层，要做相关程序还要了解硬件基础
<soiamso> ofan_: 用C 的上来直接 glib
<zhan> \_m\_a\_y\_l\_i\: 这名字太贱了。。。
<snugglecat> 今天，和女友在pizza店打工时，我打电话给老板说香肠不够了。女友在旁边小声地说，“听起来像我认识的那个人。”FML
<snugglecat> *一语双关：short on sausage香肠不够，还是，铅笔很短
<ofan_> 做普通应用开放发效率又没py，java，。net之类的高
<\_m\_a\_y\_l\_i\> Network is down again in my school, even the DNS server gives a SERV FAIL, but ipv6 still works, pretty wired.
<mayli> zhan: i'm back
<ofan_> mayli: 你是谁的马甲
<soiamso> mayli: 其实物理层没有问题吧，只是ipv4的逻辑层全军覆没
<tiejohn> 大家好。
<mayli> soiamso: I just get the mail that they are upgrading the boder device, now online again.
<mayli> ofan_: mayli de ma jia...
<alvin_rxg> mayli: [AUTO] *Warning* PinYin is not readable! Please set up your Input Method or use http://www.inputking.com  Thank You!
<sevk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<zhan> 呀，它还知道是拼音
<ofan_> mayli:  boy or girl
<\b> le comte de monte cristo
<\b> 居然没有被识别成拼音...
<\b> de ja vu
<mayli> ofan_: boy
<ofan> pity
<mayli> \b ying gai shi fen ci + tong ji ba.
<alvin_rxg> mayli: [AUTO] *Warning* PinYin is not readable! Please set up your Input Method or use http://www.inputking.com  Thank You!
<mayli> \b yinggai shi_fen_ci
<ofan> mayli: ji ba?
<zhan> ...
<mayli> ofan: stat
<\b> ...
<soiamso> mayli: 直接用dict 的吧
<mayli> alvin_rxg: zen me zuo dao de ?
<alvin_rxg> mayli: [AUTO] *Warning* PinYin is not readable! Please set up your Input Method or use http://www.inputking.com  Thank You!
<alvin_rxg> table
<soiamso> zen vu me vu zuo vu dao vu de
<soiamso> zen me zuo dao de vu
<alvin_rxg> soiamso: [AUTO] *Warning* PinYin is not readable! Please set up your Input Method or use http://www.inputking.com  Thank You!
<soiamso> zen me zuo vu dao de
<\b> le comte de monte
 * zhan night, all.
<soiamso> mayli: 看出来了吧，
<mayli> alvin_rxg: table + continue detect?
<alvin_rxg> å°± table
<ofan> 搞个拼音码表
<silverzhao> linux 下在外网使用 xl2tpd 连接到学校的 vpn，可以得到 ip 地址，但是若但其设置为默认网关，则 xl2tpd 会占用 100% 的 cpu，有人知道是怎么回事吗？
<ofan> bug
<mayli> alvin_rxg: "zen vu me vu zuo vu dao vu de"?
<silverzhao> 若是不将其设为默认网关，而只是添加一些校内的路由通过该 vpn 地址，则访问 ftp 速度很快，但是打开网页却奇慢无比！郁闷！
<silverzhao> 有人配置过 linux 下的 vpn 吗？
<silverzhao> l2tp/vpn
<alvin_rxg> iptables ?
<soiamso> mayli: 没有算比率
<\b> damn
<\b> amarok crashed
<alvin_rxg> soiamso: 你怎么都知道…
<\b> snugglecat: 我们设计的部件，要测试从 1.5 米高度自由落下后的损坏情况。有人开玩笑说，这项标准肯定是日本人定的... lol
<snugglecat> 不明白， 再说日本人矮么
<\b> 至少在他们德国人眼里是这样的...
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 大陆又出现假鸡蛋了
<\b> 难道真有假鸡蛋?
<snugglecat> 网上有说是喂某种饲料太多， 造成橡皮蛋
<\b> 不是那夹边沟记事里说的，吃哪种草籽之后，就会把大便粘一起，变成硬硬的糞球...
<snugglecat> 不知道真假
<\b> 怎么抠都抠不出来
<snugglecat> 有说直接就是假的
<snugglecat> 中国的事情真真假假
<snugglecat> 我的“两会”提案：官员包二奶实名制/秀才江湖
<metbsd> wii u
<gebjgd> 没有啥好片子啊
<zerta_D> hello
<sevk> zerta_D, 好 ㍚ 02:46 新年快乐，除夕还有 9.88天
<zerta_D> Have somebody here?
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 干嘛?
<zerta_D> 不干吗。就是看看有没有夜猫子在线
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 没有
<alvin_rxg1> 厨房啊……一片狼藉啊……………………
<alvin_rxg1> “狼籍” 是什么意思？也是 狼藉的意思吗？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 抽他们去
<alvin_rxg1> 不是他们……就一个人……
<alvin_rxg1> 就那个我很有意见的家伙
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 抽他
<alvin_rxg1> 不抽了，再两个星期我不管了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 射精到他的锅里
<snugglecat> gebjgd, 万一他怀孕了怎么办
<\b> 今天这么安静?
<zerta_D> 洗澡睡了。。。
<zerta_D> 各位夜猫子，早安～
 * \b  snugglecat alvin_rxg1  knownbad gebjgd fivesheep cleamoon 
<\b> 起床啦..
<knownbad> 吃 pizza。
<snugglecat> ....
<snugglecat> \b 被子跑了
<\b> ---
<knownbad> 炖了他
<snugglecat> \b, 刚才躺下的时候， 猫儿子跑到我身上睡觉， 觉得挺好玩的， 就起来和 knownbad 说了下。
<snugglecat> 再躺下的时候猫儿子就不肯上来了
<\b> ...
<snugglecat> :)
<knownbad> 奸了他
<snugglecat> 我的被子跑了， 冷
<snugglecat> 我再忙会
<knownbad> 去抱楼下的阿婆去。
<snugglecat> ..........
<knownbad> 反正又不会擦出火花，安全的。
<fivesheep> 在煮豆子
<fivesheep> 墨西哥那种
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 我才不信
<fivesheep> 捣鼓 chili
<snugglecat> gebjgd, 不信什么
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 你不会和阿婆擦出爱的火花
<snugglecat> ........
<snugglecat> 不说了， 忙完这会先
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 阿婆爱你
<snugglecat> 好吧
<snugglecat> 她的猫总跑上来， 我想她恨我才对
<fivesheep> 爱恨情仇均来自内心, 只有一线之差
<fivesheep> 随时互转
<alvin_rxg1> 我怕死了，先磕5瓶药……
<alvin_rxg1> 他妈的，12瓶血药没了
<knownbad> fivesheep: 准备屁股开花？
<alvin_rxg1> \b: laskan 杀个不大不小的 boss，喝了共20来瓶药…
<\b> ...
<alvin_rxg1> \b: 这一路跑来，我身上 potion of heal 只有1瓶…
<\b> alvin_rxg1:  buffs are better than healexilers
<alvin_rxg1> \b: 我有用啊
<alvin_rxg1> 没事，那个治疗 critical 的药我有100来瓶…… =.=
<alvin_rxg1> 开始打 Kurth
<fivesheep> knownbad: 味道出奇地好. 吃了两大碗
<alvin_rxg1> Kurth 不会法术啊…… =.=
<fivesheep> alvin_rxg1: 你们在玩啥
<alvin_rxg1> nwn
<fivesheep> 我想玩dota2了
<alvin_rxg1> 肏，我浪费了N个卷轴
<alvin_rxg1> 重来
<fivesheep> 行不行啊
<fivesheep> 用那么多魔法
<fivesheep> 上几个混乱, 然后祝福之类的就开砍
<fivesheep> 或者先爆几个火球术
<alvin_rxg1> 不是，主要我之前不知道那家伙呢么弱……
<knownbad> 加 bbq sauce 也不错。
<alvin_rxg1> 3个 round 他死了……
<fivesheep> 搞那把+3,+5的日本刀砍死他
<alvin_rxg1> fivesheep: 我是这武器 http://uploadpie.com/FbgN1
<fivesheep> 没什么特色.. 酸性伤害.
<alvin_rxg1> 我是战士，练长剑的…
<fivesheep> 双刀啊.. 不过nwn的规则我不太熟悉
<alvin_rxg1> 双武器，就降低了 AC
<fivesheep> alvin_rxg1: 酸性伤害. 不如一些精神类魔法加持的东西
<fivesheep> 震慑之类
<alvin_rxg1> 目前我还没捡到那样的剑
<fivesheep> 或者加磨抗的
<fivesheep> alvin_rxg1: 长剑+盾牌是最没玩头的
<alvin_rxg1> 呃
<fivesheep> alvin_rxg1: 被刺之类的才好玩
<fivesheep> 背刺
<alvin_rxg1> 我又不是刺客
<snugglecat> 粗心大意害死人啊
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg1, 玩第几阿
<alvin_rxg1> ?
<snugglecat> wine 玩的么
<snugglecat> nwn 阿
<alvin_rxg1> 什么第几？
<alvin_rxg1> snugglecat: linux 的版本。
<snugglecat> 版本阿
<snugglecat> 有 linux 的么
<alvin_rxg1> 有
<snugglecat> 原生的 linux 版本???
<alvin_rxg1> 对
<snugglecat> 免费的???
<alvin_rxg1> data 相关的资料需要 windows 版本的
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 免费的???
<alvin_rxg1> 嗯
<snugglecat> 快可以睡觉了
<snugglecat> 猫仔又来了
<snugglecat> \b 我的被子回来了
<\b> ---
<snugglecat> \b 我想养个狗熊更好， 盖得更暖
<\b> ....
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg1, 给个地址， 不过 data 不知从哪搞
<alvin_rxg1> 呃……
<alvin_rxg1> snugglecat: http://goo.gl/gV06q
<sevk> alvin_rxg1,啥网址y Choose Language | BioWare Social Network
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg1, 谢了， 我也非常喜欢 nwn
<\b> snugglecat: you can fed a monkey, to work for you
<snugglecat> .... 养个猴子， 为我工作????
<alvin_rxg1> Baram 消失了？……
<sevk>  06:16
<robinking623> knownbad 奸你的毛
<MeaCulpa_> snugglecat: 我玩了9年nwn, 混迹各大服务器，没见过中国人
<MeaCulpa_> snugglecat: 这游戏当年国内卖的便宜，我还帮老外代购呢
<MeaCulpa_> snugglecat: 没有cdkey的话只能自己玩玩单人任务
<\b> 看完天涯，继续写代码...
<alvin_rxg1> my weapon dose nothing.... 真难打
#ubuntu-cn 2012-01-13
<Kakurady> zheshi yige ceshi
<Kakurady> 没有识别出来?!
<alvin_rxg1> arithbeth 竟然背叛了…
<\b> alvin_rxg1: ...
<alvin_rxg1> luskan 开始剧情就不同了吗？
<\b> ?
<alvin_rxg1> arithbeth 跟敌人走了
<\b> 还是老样子，进所有的房间，拿所有的东西..
<alvin_rxg1> *aribeth
<\b> 原版就是这风格
<\b> 删删改改，连着几天半夜又写了 1000 多行代码了。。
<luoshupeng> Hello Everyone!
<luoshupeng> 我想问一下，Gnome-shell如何与Empathy集成啊，就是将Empathy最小化后还能在什么地方找到
<knownbad> yuxin: 想干吗？
<sevk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • Lyx 中不能使用小企鹅输入法。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360612 如题。 在lyx 中不能切换到Fcitx输入法。使用ibus时，选词框一直在屏幕最下方。 求教。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yaox009 — 2012-01-13 6:13
<snugglecat> knownbad, 一组组件的集合 可以叫 component package 么
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 把ext4分区的东西扔到NTFS。。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360614 用 Code: sudo mv 移动的- - 权限和可执行都丢失啦？ 能补救么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 大茶几 — 2012-01-13 9:25
<zhao> 用dd命令吧iso镜像写到U盘里  可以制作启动U
<zhao> 盘么？
<MaskRay> zhao: 要看iso镜像是不是hybrid的
<mayli> zhao: kan iso de ge shi le.
<zhao> 什么叫hybird？
<mayli> zhao: ruguo shi syslinux de hua, zhijie ba wenjian kaobei guoqu jiu xing.
<mooo> ubuntu论坛又挂了？
<MaskRay> zhao: 比如syslinux的hybrid mode做的iso，作为iso9660可以引导，作为hard disk也可以引导
<MaskRay> zhao: 这种iso你可以直接dd写到闪盘
<zhenbeiju> 我回来了～
<zhenbeiju> 机器人呢  欢迎一下我。。
<mayli> zhenbeiju: hello
<zhenbeiju> mayli, :-)
<sevk> 新 因特网相关软件 • MSN 客户端 kmess 的 ppa 已经构建 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360620 kmess 是一个超棒的 MSN 客户端，与其他 Linux 下的 MSN 客户端相比最大的优点是 文件传输功能快速而且稳定 。 由于版本问题，在 10.04 这样的老发行版上官方源里面的 kmess 是无法登陆的。我使用最新源代码构建了一个 ppa，支持 10.04～11 …
<zhao> ubuntu中文论坛貌似给墙了
<zhao> aa
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 11 来找你
<YeLee> zhao 论坛被墙了吗？
<zhao> 我上不去了
<YeLee> zhao 我这边可以啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: https://github.com/Lokaltog/vim-powerline
<sevk> roylez ⇪ t: Lokaltog/vim-powerline - GitHub
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 好看是好看，不过这蛋疼的字体
<Cherrot> .org.cn又上不去了……
<zhao> 话说 怎么回复其他人的对话   出现红色字体？
<zhenbeiju> zhao;本来就是吧
<zhenbeiju> zhao, 本来就是吧
<zhao> zhenbeiju:这样么？
<snugglecat> zhao, 没看到红色
<zhao> 看到了 怎么弄得？是名字+标点+内容么？
<snugglecat> zhan, 我变的魔术
<roylez> zhan: 蛋蛋，tenzu，破马，神，统统都不在
<snugglecat> zhao, 我变的魔术
<cloudsben> 各位我有个问题啊
<roylez> cloudsben: .
<cloudsben> 我的archlinux链接不上源
<cloudsben> 和fedora出现的状况类似
<cloudsben> 我是在内网
<cloudsben> 用的是hdcp
<cloudsben> 我困惑了
<cloudsben> 不知道从新安装系统能不能解决问题
<roylez> cloudsben: ping 8.8.8.8 看看
<roylez> adam8157: 早
<adam8157> roylez: 主席早
<cloudsben> connect network is unreachalbe
<cloudsben> roylez: 这个因该是网络没开启
<roylez> cloudsben: ifconfig -a 看看ip对不对
<cloudsben> 没有这样命令
<roylez> cloudsben: /sbin/ifconfig -a
<cloudsben> roylez: command not found
<cloudsben> roylez: 看来没有这样命令,我还是从新安装下试试吧
<roylez> cloudsben: ...
<YeLee> cloudsben: archlinux默认没有ifconfig，用ip addr
<roylez> YeLee: 高手
<cloudsben> YeLee: 这个确实有
<roylez> YeLee: 没ifconfig真没法活呢
<YeLee> roylez:我是进来膜拜主席
<cloudsben> YeLee: 这个命令确实有,ip addr ,出来的本地,看来是没链接上网络,我从新安装一遍吧,会不会是驱动没有安装成功
<cloudsben> 另外问下,谁是主席?
<roylez> cloudsben: 别急着重装啊
<Cherrot> cloudsben: roylez就是~
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 请问各位ubuntu可以配置DHCP cluster吗 谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360629 dhcp 可以做成一主一备的吗，要是有的话有什么资料参考吗. 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 Louis.wu — 2012-01-13 10:18
<roylez> cloudsben: 你dhcp用的是什么？ dhclient？还是 dhcpcd ？
<cloudsben> roylez: 我不是很清楚服务器,我是开发人员,php的
<roylez> cloudsben: hmmmmmmm...
<Cherrot> gedDeb 是被封锁了吧？ 我在教育网还可以，回到家连不上了
<cloudsben> roylez: 不是搞服务器的,我只是在linux上面开发
<roylez> cloudsben: 你开俩终端窗口。一个 tail /var/log/messages ，另外一个用root执行 dhclient 看看
<MaskRay> ip a
<roylez> MaskRay: 你也是糕手
<cloudsben> roylez: 没有这样命令
<roylez> cloudsben: 没办法替你看了。我现在手边上没有arch
<cloudsben> archlinux,看来不是很好搞定阿
<cloudsben> roylez: 没关系,我自己再搞搞,我只是想用个openbox,\
<lenovo> test
<sevk> lenovo, .. .. ㍢ 10:23 新年快乐，除夕还有 9.57天
<lenovo> Bot又换了？
<YeLee> cloudsben: lspci -k|grep -A2 -i net|grep Kernel\ driver\ in\ use 能找到驱动吗？
<cloudsben> 我试试
<cloudsben> 就是irc不能截图
<cloudsben> 要是能截图就好了
<YeLee> cloudsben: 命令有输出吗？
<cloudsben> 能
<cloudsben> 我一个字一个字打出来的,不能复制
<cloudsben> 有点慢
<cloudsben> kernel driver in use:e1000
<cloudsben> ye
<cloudsben> YeLee: 这个意思是已经驱动了?
<cloudsben> ye
<YeLee> cloudsben :嗯，驱动了，就是网络链接的问题
<jlzhang> cloudsben: ip link ls
<cloudsben> YeLee: 我试试
<jlzhang> ip address ls
<jlzhang> ip reoute ls
<jlzhang> cloudsben: 看看网络链接是否正常。
<cloudsben> jlzhang:  ip reoute ls 这个 object is unknown
<jlzhang> cloudsben: sorry, ip route ls
<cloudsben> 应该是网络没有连接成功
<cloudsben> 估计我用的内网的原因
<cloudsben> 看来只能用ubuntu了
<jlzhang> cloudsben: 先给看看ip link ls的结果。
<cloudsben> 这个结果太长了,有个1和2 分别是lo和eth0
<jlzhang> cloudsben: 有个eth0就说明，你的网卡成功的驱动起来啦，恭喜！
<jlzhang> cloudsben: 在看看ip address ls。
<MaskRay> jlzhang: ip a 和 ip r 就行吧
<cloudsben> 有结果,但是和 ip link ls 类似
<jlzhang> MaskRay: 可以啊，我这不是描述问题，写的详细点有助于这位朋友理解问题。
<cloudsben> mtu 1500 qdisc noop state Down qlen 1000
<YeLee> cloudsben : dhcpcd eth0
<Cherrot> jlzhang: 请问后面加ls 和不加有区别吗？
<jlzhang> inet 后面 有没用ip地址？
<jlzhang> cloudsben: inet 后面 有没用ip地址？
<cloudsben> dhcpcd eth0 成功了
<jlzhang> cloudsben: 恭喜！
<cloudsben> 成功了
<cloudsben> 感谢各位了
<YeLee>  cloudsben: 不用谢
<jlzhang> cloudsben: 汗……
<cloudsben> dhcpcd eth0 是啥意思阿?
<YeLee>  cloudsben:  dhcp啊
<cloudsben> 是启动的意思?
<ibodi> 现在的 ubuntu windows tool bar 黑乎乎一片，都不知到谁是谁：
<ibodi> http://imagebin.org/193331
<ibodi> 设计了一个，希望上报 ubuntu 总部修改一下：
<ibodi> http://imagebin.org/193332
<cloudsben> ibodi: 黑一片我出现过,我用u 盘安装完之后,发现就这样,后来,从新格式化了,然后再写进去,再安装就没出现过了
<jiero> ibodi: 应该吸取无聊的设计的bug展现的灵感。
<ibodi> cloudsben: 深色是挺好的，但不能标题菜单2行都是一样颜色。
<jiero> ibodi: 2条浅色有阴影感受的横杠深处窗口
<jiero> 伸出。。。
<jiero> ibodi: 嘿，对了，能帮我找工作么？
<ibodi> 那个标题行，除了移动窗口，几乎很少有用。
<ibodi> 你搞什么行业呢？IT ？
<jiero> ibodi: 我是设计。
<ibodi> 细分是什么设计呢？
<jiero> ibodi: 本来是图像设计——印刷的。
<ibodi> jiero: 哟！人才呢。帮助 ubuntu unity 设计一个好看的通用窗口。你就会找到工作了。
<jiero> ibodi: 虽然是这么说。。。
<ibodi> jiero: 报纸，求职网站，上门，托朋友。哪个行就哪个。找到工作就好了。
<jiero> ibodi: 通过以上途径目前没找到。:S
 * jiero 已经懒散了。。。
<ibodi> 继续努力。
<adam8157> jiero: 俺们澳洲的分部有你职位么
<ibodi> 不可一懒哦。
<jiero> adam8157: 没。你们要Bachlor
<ibodi> 当您我下岗后共发了1000多个 resume
<ibodi> 当年。
<jiero> bachelor...................
<adam8157> jiero: 那个你先不管
<jiero> 哦。
<adam8157> jiero: 有的话简历和JOB ID发我
<jiero> adam8157: 我没那些经验之类的》》。
<jiero> 哦。好的。谢。
<adam8157> jiero: 对职位感兴趣就行
<jiero> adam8157: 恩。
<eexp> adam8157:  jiero 感兴趣的，是当ceo。
<ibodi> jiero: 我们公司现在没有找美工设计。会 python 的倒是要储备。
<eexp> 支持蛋蛋推到ceo
<jiero> eexp: 你说对了。
<jiero> lol
 * jiero 目前在某网店当全职。。。
<jiero> 不赚钱。
<sevk> 新 因特网相关软件 • Empathy QQ打不开对话窗口 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360631 双击半天都打不开对话窗口啊， 这是为啥 有的时候行，有的时候不行。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xuejiangshi — 2012-01-13 10:36
<ibodi> jiero: 只要有活干就可以买房，你怎么没有钱赚呢，是否自己当老板？在OZ 最好别当老板
<cloudsben> 都在这里讨论职位了?
<cloudsben> 大家都是做服务器的?
<zhao> 我是网吧网管
<cloudsben> 原来如此
<cloudsben> 都是管服务器的
<zhao> 周末晚上兼职坐台
<cloudsben> :-X
<cloudsben> 啥?
<L-----D> 坐台 *_*
<Ian|zh_CN> 求兼职
<Ian|zh_CN> 这里都有LD...
 * L-----D 爱抚 Iansun 
 * Cherrot 做台……
<L-----D> 汗~
<jiero> ibodi: 你有工作签证还是居留签证？
<ibodi> citizen
<L-----D> ibodi, 牛啊
<L-----D> ibodi, 结婚了没 没有嫁给我吧
<jiero> ibodi: 哦，这样啊。
<jiejie> ………
<ibodi> 男的
<jiero> ibodi: 明白。那个人是什么都可以做的。为了除去。
<ibodi> jiero: 这个周末我们包饺子过年，带上表妹来凑热闹哈
<jiero> ibodi: 。。。我表妹7岁啊。
<pocoyo> gnuplot 能不能将多条曲线拟合戌一条曲线？ 比如 y1=x^2+1 和 y2=x^3+2 拟合成 y= a*y1+b*y2 的形式。
<pocoyo> jiero: Y
<jonnyPeng> 大家有们关于L2TP上VPN的方法与教程啊
<Cherrot> jonnyPeng: 有啊……
<ibodi> pocoyo: 每个Y值相加？
<Cherrot> jonnyPeng: L2TP IPSec吗？
<jonnyPeng> 嗯！
<jiero> ibodi: 你不是以前那个martin吧？
<jonnyPeng>   L2TP是不是一定要与IPSEC绑定啊
<pocoyo> ibodi: 我不是很懂，有人给我说可以。
<ibodi> jiero: 应该不是。这个马甲没有见过。
<Cherrot> jonnyPeng: 不一定 我实验室就是不加密的L2TP
<Cherrot> jonnyPeng: http://www.cherrot.com/tags/l2tp 去这里看看吧，我以前找到过几个图形化工具
<sevk> Cherrot,啥网址y L2TP | 切萝卜
<jiero> ibodi: 你们这个周末就庆祝过年吗？不是下周？
<jonnyPeng> 太感谢您了 Cherrot
<ibodi> jiero: 提前一周
<jiero> ibodi: 哦。
<lenovo> YeLee: 水喝多了？
<Cherrot> jonnyPeng: 有问题再告诉我:)
<jonnyPeng> 好的，非常感谢
<ibodi> jiero: 前天晚上在你们家门口走了40分钟 5.8公里。挺舒服的海滩。
<jiero> ibodi: 呵呵。
<ibodi> jiero: google map 不准吧。感觉走路没有这么快呢
<jiero> ibodi: 什么时候有空叫上我 :D
<YeLee> lenovo: 南瓜好
<jiero> lenovo: 是南瓜？？？
<jiero> lenovo: 馅饼？
<ibodi> 好的。我们每周会去走一次。平均每周3-4运动。
<ibodi> 3-4天
<lenovo> 。。。
<lenovo> 那个IRC不会有，ID三天两头变的。。。 :D
<sysf1> 运动好
<ibodi> eexp: 说的：IT 钱多话少死的早。要当心。最好早点转行！
<jiero> ibodi: 我好久不运动了 :D
<jiero> ibodi: eexp 已经是大家了。
<lenovo> jiero: 报上ID。。。
<Cherrot> lenovo: jiero: 啥ID啊
<lenovo> 论坛ID
<jiero> lenovo: archl
<jiero> lenovo: 那么先封你一会儿，等你猜出来我再解封。
<sysf1> IT 不是随便就成功，多数都是一般路过的，不是能够站得住脚的
<Cherrot> lenovo: …… 原来是个马甲啊……
<lenovo> Cherrot 本体好不好。。。
<jiero> lenovo: 封印成功，现在开始猜吧。
<Cherrot> lenovo: 哦 看错了  还以为你是版主呢~
<maplebeats> hoho
<jiero> lenovo:难道你不是南瓜？
<lenovo> 。。。
<maplebeats> 南瓜和联想搞基了?
<lenovo> 围观的越来越多了。。。
<kingbo> 呵呵，irc也需要实名制
<maplebeats> 几百年没变过名字了...
<jiero> lenovo: 先说你是不是那个南瓜啊。。。快点，否则就误伤了。
<lenovo> 咳咳。。。
<ibodi> kingbo: 要什么实名制，你自己本名也是一个代号，暂时用用。
<jiero> lenovo: 确认完毕，那么开始延时。
<maplebeats> 都是用什么上的IRC,用empathy好疼
<jiero> maplebeats: empathy
<Cherrot> maplebeats: 哪疼？
<jiero> Cherrot: 很多东西不能补齐。
<jyfl987> 谁有 新浪微薄 内容超过5k的 而且原创内容比较的？？
<maplebeats> 我只有1K3
<lenovo> 。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: 比如哪些东西啊？  倒是发现好多命令不能用哎
<jiero> Cherrot: 对哦，根本不完整支持吗。
<kingbo> ibodi: 至少应该好好利用一下／nickserv功能
<Cherrot> jiero: 嗯 对俺够用了
<jiero> 囡囡中午好
<jyfl987> 原来内容多也行 我写了个爬虫 可以dump出所有内容的
<jiero> Cherrot: 哦，我没用它了，因为整合起来太麻烦了。
<sysf1> Cherrot, 都用那些，QQ帐号登录？MSN？
<sysf1> Cherrot, QQ根本无法登录
<Cherrot> sysf1: 3个gtalk, 1个IRC。 不玩MSN，QQ用Web，不然太吵了
<Cherrot> jiero: 你刚才还说用empathy...
<lainme> jiero: 中午好
<lenovo> 不和你们玩了，后果自负哦。。。 :D
<jiero> lenovo: 你。。。
<Cherrot> 我发现我的系统字体平滑设置对家里的LCD显示器无效哎，字体有点彩色了……
<flh> hi
<sevk> flh, 好 ㍣ 11:27 新年快乐，除夕还有 9.52天
<sysf1> Cherrot, gtalk 好用吗？
<jiero> Cherrot: 还有啊。不行呢。
<lenovo> test
<jiero> Cherrot: 移动硬盘的系统上还有 empathy
<sevk> lenovo, .. .. ㍣ 11:28 新年快乐，除夕还有 9.52天
<Cherrot> sysf1: 好用啊，好友不多而已:D  社交的话用社交网络就好了，挂个QQ的话有多少时间都浪费在那上面了
<lenovo> 一会出什么事可不是我说了算的了。。。 :D
<jiero> Cherrot: QQ是工作用的。
<jiero> lenovo: 你是谁啊。
<sysf1> Cherrot, 确实浪费时间和系统资源
<Cherrot> lenovo: 阴险毒辣狡猾啊
<Cherrot> jiero: 你为啥要用QQ工作呢？ 给国内公司干活？
<jiero> Cherrot: 对。
<jiero> Cherrot: 虽然老板是不需要用 qq就联系的。
<lenovo> Cherrot我说什么了吗？貌似一直是你们主动的好不好。。。
<jiero> lenovo: 那就封
 * Cherrot 好多人都把QQ叫网号，QQ影响深远啊
<sysf1> Cherrot, 请教ubuntu下视频聊天软件
<lenovo> jiejie: 我还没说什么呢，你们就性急了。。。
<jiero> Cherrot: hedgewars解决掉了吧？那么去 Unknown Horizon了。
<Cherrot> sysf1: 我用skype 和 gtalk
<jiero> lenovo: 别拉着倒霉的jiejie
<jiejie> lenovo: －。－！
<Cherrot> jiero: 解决掉了，等待回复~
<lenovo> sysf1:skype
<jiejie> 怎么每次都会引用偶的。。。。
<lenovo> tab不好使。。。
<jiero> jiejie: 因为你是姐姐
<jiejie> jiero: －。－！
<Cherrot> jiejie: --.--
<Cherrot> jiero: 偶还没玩过呢 吼吼
<jiejie> 对了，偶刚用的tw。我想问下，我用的客户端看不到你回复给别人的信息，这是什么原因？
<jiero> Cherrot: 正好啊，没玩过最好了。
<jiero> Che
<jiejie> 但我看他的主页上是可以看到的。。。
<ibodi> 有时候鼠标冻住了，键盘还可以用，用那个命令，可以调出 processes -- kill 几个没有应的程序呢？
<jiero> Cherrot: hedgewars我都是摸黑翻译的
<sysf1> Cherrot, 谢谢！
<Cherrot> sysf1: 不客气:)
<lenovo> jiero: 。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: ……
<Cherrot> jiero: 即时策略的？
<jiero> Cherrot: 是。
<lenovo> 裸姐。。。
<jiero> lenovo: 你去翻译了 life span的 ted talk吧
<Cherrot> jiero: 看来我也要摸黑翻译了  实在不会玩即时策略
<lenovo> jiero: @_@
<jiero> lenovo:  Aubrey de Grey says we can avoid aging
<Cherrot> jiero: 现在每天至少一小时做翻译，练习英语~
<lenovo> jiero: 常吃唐僧肉，天天年轻不老化。。。
<jiero> lenovo: 吃药就行了。
<ibodi> lenovo: 几乎所有的肉都加快衰老；唐僧有再长肉功能无？
<jiero> lenovo: 越年轻越好。
<jiero> lenovo: 因为只是延长生命周期的药，而不是变年轻。
<jiero> 小孩吃最好了。也许能达到 160岁的，20多岁的开始吃也许能到 130～140岁
<lenovo> jiero: 那就蟠桃喽。。。
<jiero> lenovo: 说真的，不是虚拟。
<ibodi> jiero: 你想说自己年轻好；还是让别的年轻人喜欢自己好；还是其他
<jiero> ibodi: 让所有能年轻的就年轻好了。
<jonnyPeng> 	
<jonnyPeng> vpnpptp 在设置L2TP的时候，为何没有提醒我输入密钥
<Cherrot> jonnyPeng: vpnpptp 不支持IPSec
<jonnyPeng> 我们的这个VPN有一个共享密钥的
<jonnyPeng> 原来如此啊，还是感谢你
<Cherrot> jonnyPeng: 那就用 l2tp-ipsec-vpn  不要用vpnpptp
 * Cherrot 出门买馒头去了~
<jonnyPeng> ok
<sysf1> ibodi, ctrl+alt+t
<jonnyPeng> Thankyou
<jiero> lenovo: 南瓜竟然抱怨，让你猜你不睬我。就改封。
<lenovo> 。。。
 * L-----D ride palomino|working 
 * palomino|working ｓｌａｐs L-----D around a bit with a frozen tuna
<lenovo> jiero: 小肚鸡肠。。。
<ibodi> jiero: 你是说年轻好，还是年轻的机体较强壮好，还是年青所以离死亡远些才好，== 看来都是望文生意
<ibodi> 都不一定的呢。
<jiero> ibodi: 什么？。。。我已经被选项弄昏头了。
<ibodi> haha
<jiero> lenovo: 玩都不让。。。
<zhan> roylez: 悲剧，感冒真难受
<ibodi> sysf1: 哟！出来一个 terminal . 倒是有进步。比如 kill gimp 是什么命令了呢？
<lenovo> 话说KDE最近怎么样了？arch更新略为出了点问题，想彻底重装一下啊
<ibodi> sysf1: how to show job id ?
<ibodi> ps aux
<sysf1> ibodi, 不知？（；《 直接kill -9 加上要杀的进程ID
<ibodi> sysf1: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/kill-process-in-linux-or-terminate-a-process-in-unix-or-linux-systems/
<sevk> ibodi ⇪ t: Kill process in Linux or terminate a process in UNIX or Linux systems
<lenovo> 那个KDE传销员呢？？
<sysf1> 还是桌面版好，可以安装compiz,快捷键好用哦
<jiero> lenovo: 谁人？
<jiero> lenovo:  qiibeta -奇 beta？
<lenovo> 256
<sysf1> ibodi, 基本与unix命令都可通用，我用UNIX  下的 ps -u userid kill -9 id 数字
<sysf1> 开饭了
<Cherrot> 开饭咯~
<sysf1> bye
<Cherrot> sysf1: 电脑前吃~   kill -9 这参数是什麼意思？
<sysf1> 下午，再来
<sysf1> Cherrot, 哦，可惜太远不然请你吃饭
<Cherrot> sysf1: 哈哈 我记住咯~
<zhan> 听说有人请吃饭？
<sysf1> Cherrot, kill -9 杀掉不需要的进程
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 8.04 LTS • 我的一个软件工程师走了,把机了上了密码,现在我不会操作这个系统,请问怎么解决! http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360635 18675550403可以电话直接联系!谢谢了! 统计信息: 发表于 由 jonji — 2012-01-13 12:04
<sysf1> zhan, 不要张扬，我会被张扬穷了的，有人数限制哦
<Cherrot> jiero 又走了啊……
<zhan> ji
<zhan> 那个袋鼠
<Cherrot> zhan: 哈哈  真别说，眼睛真挺像袋鼠的
<zhan> Cherrot: 本来就是袋鼠
<Cherrot> XD
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<MeaCulpa> Cherrot: SIGNAL
<zhan> Cherrot:  KILL       9   exit      cannot be blocked
<imtxc> libreoffice 在163d的源里面居然没了？
<LOL_> eexp: 神,电暖气是不是影响手机信号呀?
<imtxc>  libreoffice
<imtxc> /usr/lib/libreoffice/program/soffice.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libdb-5.3.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<imtxc> 这个问题是个啥原因啊。。
<imtxc> wiki 里说啥了没看懂
<LOL_>  > Time.now
<Iansun> notify-send 可以改变弹出信息的位置吗？
<sevk> LOL_, 2012-01-13 12:45:04 +0800
<LOL_> Hi
<sevk> LOL_, 好 ㍤ 12:45 新年快乐，除夕还有 9.47天
<Iansun> notify-send 可以改变弹出信息的位置吗？
<sevk> 新 常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu小键盘设置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360638 登录界面小键盘正常，但进入Ubuntu后，小键盘无法输入数字，而无论NumLock键盘是否打开，都会出现：小键盘方向键竟然控制鼠标，5相当于鼠标单击！哪里设置错了？怎样设置回正常状态？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 pdcxs — 2012-01-13 12:52
<roylez> adam8157: http://jandan.net/2012/01/13/hong-kong-cage.html
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y 繁华都市下的笼屋
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qh5QgHwGOc&feature=player_embedded#!
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: YouTube - MineTest c55 Multiplayer - Free & Open Source C++ Driven Minecraft Clone
<CyrusYzGTt> sevk§ 除夕
<CyrusYzGTt> sevk§ !data
<zhan> 。。。
<zhan> date！！
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ ,, 英文差，，可以原諒
<CyrusYzGTt> sevk§ !date
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ,,,
<LOL_> !date
<LOL_>  > Time.date
<zhan> Time.now
<sevk> LOL_, undefined method `date' for Time:Class
<LOL_> zhan: 你的兄弟zhao来了,lol
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<roylez> tenzu: http://imgur.com/a/15fWJ
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y Chicken grown in a petri dish - Imgur
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，你来咯
<tusooa> > Date.today
<sevk> tusooa, 2012-01-13
<tusooa> `date'
<tusooa> ls
<LOL_>  > Time.today
<sevk> LOL_, undefined method `today' for Time:Class
<tenzu> roylez: 吐了
<LOL_>  > Help
<sevk> LOL_, 我是 kk-irc-bot ㉿ s 新手资料 g google d define `new 取论坛新贴 `deb 包查询 tt google翻译 `t 词典 > s 计算s的值 > gg 公告 > b
<imtxc> 请问  openbox  可以弄那个锁定桌面的功能不
<namoamitabuddha> 没看懂 Data.Set 如何实现
<LOL_>  > gg今天有点冷
<LOL_>  > gg 今天有点冷
<CyrusYzGTt> s tor
<CyrusYzGTt> `t sevk
<LOL_>  > 9999999999999999999+1
<roylez> > Module.included_modules
<sevk> roylez, [Find, Math, PP::ObjectMixin, Kernel]
<LOL_>  > 966+2
<sevk> LOL_, 968
<CyrusYzGTt> > 'lol 進化 laf' * 8
<LOL_>  > ?
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt, lol 進化 laflol 進化 laflol 進化 laflol 進化 laflol 進化 laflol 進化 laflol 進化 laflol 進化 laf
<LOL_>  > "cyrus,,,\n" *9
<sevk> LOL_, cyrus,,, cyrus,,, cyrus,,, cyrus,,, cyrus,,, cyrus,,, cyrus,,, cyrus,,, cyrus,,,
<roylez> > require 'fileutils'
<roylez> > Module.included_modules
<sevk> roylez, [Find, Math, PP::ObjectMixin, Kernel]
<LOL_> sevk: Good job
<roylez> > require 'fileutils'; pwd
<sevk> LOL_, 谢谢，朋友。 ㍥ 13:24 新年快乐，除夕还有 9.44天
<roylez> tenzu: http://imgur.com/JM9iJ
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y Asian duck cuisine...WTF - Imgur
<adam8157> roylez: s390x没有/dev/tty?
<roylez> adam8157: s390..... 没见过啊
<adam8157> roylez: 土
<roylez> adam8157: 这东西还没我手机强大吧
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/577ot.jpg
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/ni7vX.jpg
<adam8157> roylez: 上班呢
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/imern.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Blast 太烂了，mkdir -p都不会
<cloudsben> 支持nginx在前端时获取到用户真实的ip
<cloudsben> 此英文该如何翻译
<ypsjd> 大家好，我的MUDOS,在终端中打开可以长时间运行，用nohup *** &在后台运行 过几分钟就自动退出了，谁有办法解决吗
<roylez> MeaCulpa: Cage赢了 http://i.imgur.com/RlPhU.jpg
<tenzu> roylez: 据说海边有各种"crap"做美食
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/RlPhU.jpg
<palomino|working> LOL , roylez
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ..
<palomino|working> 还真的 , roylez
<lolicon> tenzu: 和谐……
<tenzu> Cage成功了
<roylez> tenzu: 人生的赢家
<tenzu> lolicon: 导致我分不清crab和crap
<LOL_>  > Date.today
<sevk> LOL_, 2012-01-13
<lolicon> tenzu: 我也分不清……
<roylez> tenzu: 分不清crab和crap的，都是crappy crab
<ypsjd> 大家好，我的MUDOS,在终端中打开可以长时间运行，用nohup *** &在后台运行 过几分钟就自动退出了,谁碰到过
<tenzu> lolicon: roylez 现在我分清了
<roylez> tenzu: 受过教育真好
 * tenzu 感谢主席的教导
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/pfowO.jpg
<palomino|working> ......这雪。。。
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/BojBY.jpg
<Cherrot> 这图让我想起了靴猫
<roylez> Cherrot: http://www.flickr.com/photos/walden478/6682301349/in/photostream
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y Everything that the light touches-- is his kingdom | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
<Cherrot> roylez: 好霸气  估计是在盯着美女看呢
<Cherrot> roylez: 一眼看到了草尼马…… http://www.flickr.com/photos/walden478/6608339959/in/photostream/
<sevk> Cherrot,啥网址y Llama~ | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
<roylez> palomino|working: 你的情人  http://www.flickr.com/photos/walden478/6608339959/in/photostream/
<tenzu> flickr近似打开不能
<palomino|working> ....... , roylez
 * Cherrot ....
<zhan> 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我类个去，美国Lab买不起Windows 2003真是麻烦
<MeaCulpa> roylez: rdp session 都无法介入
<huntxu> roylez: 樂樂
<sevk> 新 Arch发行版 • archlinux安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360646 boot一定要吗？我还有ubuntu的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kkkmaokkk — 2012-01-13 13:49
<metbsd> 汽车保修哪家的性价比最高？
 * Cherrot 感冒加重了……
<cloudsben> 问下,有没有文件对比的软件
<cloudsben> 我想两个文件对比
<cloudsben> 但是没发现好的
<cloudsben> 应该说没有成功的
<namoamitabuddha> diff
<sevk> 新 Arch发行版 • 安装libreoffice后不能使用？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360651 桌面环境gnome3，安装libreoffice后不能使用，点击打开libreoffice后，启动画面一闪后就消失，什么都没打开，求教。 统计信息: 发表于 由 dili2008 — 2012-01-13 14:22
<nyfair> 话说，archlinux的pkgbuild能做到靠自动抓取网页更新版本号么，经常被人标过期很烦啊
<namoamitabuddha> 这样的话就无法进行各种检查
<namoamitabuddha> 而且，更新版本很有可能导致build方式的改变
<nyfair> 唔唔，话是这么说，但是如果一个软件经常更新，aur维护起来很麻烦啊。本来就只要手动改个版本号
<namoamitabuddha> 还有md5检查
<lainme> nyfair: 考虑本地检测变化，然后自动上传pkgbuild？
<nyfair> lainme: 嗯，这个可行
<nyfair> lainme: 谢谢姐姐
<lainme> nyfair: 乖……
 * Cherrot 这个基情四射的年代
<namoamitabuddha> 不同版本的patch也不能通用吧
<adam8157> lol
<xiaobot> 有人吗
<zhan> 没有
<zhan> 小bot
 * kingbo 我又上来了?可悲的代理!
<jlzhang> 哈
<jlzhang> 罗
<gjp> kingbo: 你用代理吗？
<gjp> kingbo: 内网？
<jlzhang> 上irc要用代理么，催悲的网络……
<kingbo> gjp: 是啊，很差的，都不能看电影的
<kingbo> gjp: 对
<gjp> 确实完全悲催。。。。
<jlzhang> gjp: 什么公司啊，不做QOS么？
<gjp> 我今天也超悲催，编译了一上午libreoffice了
<gjp> jlzhang: ?
<jlzhang> gjp: 迅雷什么的，改干掉的统统干掉～
<kingbo> 更可悲的是用的还是搜出来的代理，帐号不安全，还随时可能被封！！！
<jlzhang> gjp: sorry,看错了。
<gjp> kingbo: miredo能连接吗？那个倒是很快
<kingbo> gjp: miredo是什么？
<gjp> kingbo: 就是teredo的开源版。。。。
<kingbo> gjp: 办公楼内网及外网都很快的，只是底层职工没得这个上网权利
<gjp> kingbo: 悲剧。。。
<jlzhang> kingbo: 有google账户的可以用goagent，只要5分钟，就能拥有一个免费好用流量畅通的代理！
<kingbo> gjp: 好，我试试
<kingbo> jlzhang: 什么好东西，啥子原理
<jlzhang> kingbo: 我就看着别人的教程一步一步做的，所以原理说不大上来。
<jlzhang> kingbo: 估计就是你发的代理请求，上google的一个服务器。
<kingbo> jlzhang: 谢谢，一会儿好东东统统试它一下
<jlzhang> kingbo: 然后服务器上有你上传上去的一个代理程序。
<jlzhang> kingbo: 所有的代理请求都通过google的服务器中转。
<jlzhang> kingbo: 真的，我以前也折腾ssh、vpn啥的。
<gjp> kingbo: 其实就是利用GAE做proxy
<jlzhang> kingbo: 用过这个以后，真是感慨以前催悲的人生……
<jlzhang> gjp: 精辟！
<gjp> kingbo: 要求就是，有Google帐号，以及验证过手机号
<jlzhang> kingbo: 我现在经常上youtube上看星际争霸2的对战视频。
<gjp> kingbo: 其实如果是这个的话，在有java的环境里可以试试hyk-proxy，因为那个可以不用Google帐号，他会自动搜寻GAE上已经搭好了的代理
<cloudsben> 有没有比较两个文件的编辑器
<cloudsben> 我找不到了
<cloudsben> vim可以吗
<gjp> cloudsben: vimdiff
<cloudsben> 好的
<cloudsben> gjp: 感谢
<jyfl987> jiero: 袋鼠来了
<jiero> jyfl987: 袋鼠要吃了你
<jyfl987> jiero: 嘿嘿
<imtxc> 64位的archlinux 上面不能安装skype么
<tenzu> 袋鼠...
<jiero> tenzu: 腾腾怕不怕被袋鼠吃了？
<jyfl987> tenzu: 你有微薄账户不
<zhan> 袋鼠还吃人啊？
<tenzu> jiero: 我吃过袋鼠肉, 顶多平手
<tenzu> jyfl987: 你等我确认一下
<jiero> tenzu: 怎么会平手呢。。。
<imtxc> 请教大家64位archlinux 怎么安装skype
<tenzu> jyfl987: 性浪围脖?
<jyfl987> tenzu: 需要确认 那就是不活跃用户
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你有么
<tenzu> jiero: 那顶多我吃亏点
<tenzu> jyfl987: twitter也算围脖的话, 那不用确认
<jiero> tenzu: 被吃的就没未来了 :D
<jyfl987> tenzu: ok
<mraandtux> jyfl987: 我无论推特、新浪、腾讯都一样是 @mraandtux
<lainme> imtxc: pacman
 * jiero 发现袋鼠头和兔子挺像的。
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 急，ubuntu11.10键盘失灵 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360654 昨天装的gnome3.2，今天使用也挺正常的。中间吃了个饭，回来后突然发现键盘不能用了，我试了所有的按键，只有嘟嘟的声音。终端等也不能使用。注销后，在进入界面，发现可以输入密码。进入gnome3.2仍然是键盘无效，注销后用unity界面，发现键 …
<jyfl987> jiero: 都是啮齿动物
<zhan> jiero: 袋鼠本来就像兔子
<imtxc> lainme: 装不了。。
<jyfl987> mraandtux: 新浪上发了多少？
<lainme> imtxc: multilib
<mraandtux> 1466
<jyfl987> 好 等下也抓下你的
<imtxc> lainme: 啥意思…………
<jyfl987> mraandtux: 邮箱多少？出结果了发给你
<mraandtux> jyfl987: 什么结果？
<jyfl987> mraandtux: 抓微薄分析阿
<imtxc> lainme: multilib not found
<lainme> imtxc: 开multilib的仓库。/etc/pacman.conf
<mraandtux> jyfl987: 我自己都在对我的帐户统计和分析。
<jyfl987> mraandtux: 恩
<jyfl987> mraandtux: 不妨碍也分析下我的 山越野人
<imtxc> test
<sevk> imtxc, .. .. ㍧ 15:19 新年快乐，除夕还有 9.36天
<jyfl987> mraandtux: 你对什么类的数据感兴趣
<adam8157> jyfl987: 啥?
<imtxc> lainme: http://code.bulix.org/iymthz-80995
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你有新浪那个微薄的账户么
<adam8157> imtxc: 启用multilib 然后直接装
<adam8157> jyfl987: 当然没有
<imtxc> 麻烦大家帮忙看看 我装skype 则呢这样啊
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我很不习惯社交网络的 twitter已经很勉强了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 哦 忘了你有这癖好
<jiero> adam8157: ？
<jiero> adam8157: 什么，那些是社交网络吗，我当成新闻站。
<kingbo> jlzhang: gjp:内网上google都要代理的，装上miredo的不用代理了？
<jiero> adam8157: 目的是有人帮忙精选新闻。
<adam8157> jiero: FB Google+ renren weibo之类 我都弄不来
<lainme> imtxc: http://j.mp/y1Ko0n
<sevk> lainme,啥网址y Arch64 FAQ (简体中文) - ArchWiki
<jiero> eexp
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我想如果你这些都弄不来 就不是癖好问题 可能需要去医院检查下小脑 :]
<jiero> ee倒是找到了一个和他兴趣类似的家伙。
<gjp> kingbo: 忘了说了，你先检查一下miredo能否工作
<kingbo> gjp: ok
<jyfl987> jiero: 你怎么知道
<jiero> imtxc: 你倒是可以用static binary
<jiero> jyfl987: 论坛里、
<imtxc> lainme: 那个链接我打不开。。
<gjp> kingbo: ping teredo.remlab.net
<imtxc> jiero: 复杂。。
<adam8157> jyfl987: - -!
<jiero> imtxc: 下载一个，然后解压，然后造 .Desktop 就好了
<imtxc> jiero: 就可以？  好 我看看去
<mraandtux> jyfl987: 我正在对我的帐户统计我关注的人、关注我的人里，哪个认证了？哪个绑定手机号了（我不敢绑定手机号）？
<gjp> kingbo: 能ping通的话，直接安装，然后ping6 ipv6.google.com
<jyfl987> mraandtux: 就这么点？
<kingbo> gjp: teredo.remlab.net可以，ipv6.google.com不行
<mraandtux> jyfl987: 还有，哪个是微博达人？哪个帐号被新浪封杀？哪个是媒体帐号？哪个是站长/博主？
<jyfl987> mraandtux: 哦 你喜欢分析账户的属性 而不是发的内容
<gjp> kingbo: 先在终端sudo miredo以后再ping ipv6.google.com
<gjp> kingbo: 是ping6 ipv6.google.com
<mraandtux> 先问下大家：哪个人有新浪微博的帐号？
<kingbo> gjp: 内网不支持ipv6
<mraandtux> jyfl987: 看来你是果壳的员工
<jyfl987> mraandtux: 这里人都知道
<gjp> kingbo: 那个miredo是用来模拟ipv6的
<jiero> jyfl987: 果壳？那是什么/我刚吃了一个椰子壳。
<mraandtux> 哪个人有新浪微博的帐号，而且是绑定手机号的？
<tenzu> 刚扔了个核桃壳
<mraandtux> 有没有？站出来
<jyfl987> jiero: 果壳网
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .?
<gjp> kingbo: 它吧ipv6包打包在ipv4包中，发到服务器，服务器取出ipv6包，发向指定位置。
<jiero> jyfl987: 狗狗竟然有啊，你还是大站员工哦。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 斯考特以前在英国的同事，去了乌克兰开黄色网站
<jyfl987> 发现抓取还是lisp这样的语言好阿
 * kingbo 开会去了，谢谢几位帮忙
 * gjp 's 不必客气
<jiero> tenzu: 椰子一般用锯条割吗？
 * gjp ....
<roylez> jiero: 弱爆了
<mraandtux> 再发一次，以便调查：IRC里，哪个人有新浪微博的帐号，而且是绑定手机号的？因为我知道新浪的后台是Party中央，而且我怕绑定手机号后，发了和谐物有可能会跨区。
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: 你编译的 Unknow Horizon吗？
<jiero> roylez: 恩。
<tenzu> jiero: 菜刀就能砍开, 需要注意力度和角度
<jiero> tenzu: 现在工具只有一个像锯条一样的刀子。
<jiero> Cherrot: 需要吗？ppa
<roylez> jiero: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzIwOTc5NTgw.html
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y 开椰子真的是个技术活 111107 新闻夜总汇 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<Cherrot> jiero: 竟然要装 python2.6  难道2.7不行
<jiero> yunfan: 在中国贩卖原生态植物？
<imtxc> lainme: 谢谢你。  我居然没找到这个  是在装librooffice 的时候看到那个 可是没会弄
<jiero> roylez: 那个跟我无关，我是买的喝汁水的，喝完了想要吃。
<yunfan> jiero: 啥？
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • 无法从easybcd添加引导 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360660 装了两个kubuntu都是黑屏或者花屏，不知道正常删除是怎么操作的，我是直接粗暴的删除分区，这就导致我现在再装kubuntu，在easybcd里面添加grub2，重启显示找不到硬盘 kubuntu装进去了，但是启动后直接进入了easybcd的操作系统选择窗口，没有我刚 …
<nyfair> arch党表示有洁癖，一律python3，和2沾边的全删掉
<jiero> yunfan: 贩卖植物赚钱啊。
<Cherrot> nyfair: 呃……
<yunfan> jiero: 谁？
<jiero> yunfan: 你把。
<jiero> yunfan: 利用中国的低价优势卖 windowfarms
 * jiero 闪。
<yunfan> jiero 袋鼠句我听不懂
<kikikiki> hi
<sevk> kikikiki, 好 ㍧ 15:43 新年快乐，除夕还有 9.34天
<kikikiki> is anyone here?
<gjp> sevk: .........
<gjp> kikikiki: me
<Cherrot> kikikiki: everyone is here
<kikikiki> cccc4444 hi
<kikikiki> Cherrot o
<sevk> gjp, 休息一下... ㍧ 15:44 新年快乐，除夕还有 9.34天
<gjp> 大家都是什么IRC客户端呀？
<nyfair> gjp: miranda
<cccc4444> kikikiki:有事?
<cccc4444> gjp:pidgin
<cccc4444> gjp: pidgin
<gjp> nyfair: Windows上的么。。。。
<nyfair> sevk: 6800日元=？人民币
<kikikiki> cccc4444 莫事
<nyfair> gjp: lol
<gjp> cccc4444: 我这使用pidgin老莫名奇怪的断开
<cccc4444> kikikiki:呵呵
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 乌克兰美女很不错
<cccc4444> gjp:不会阿,我感觉还好拉
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 要点coupon啊
<kikikiki> MeaCulpa 同感
<cccc4444> gjp:不过我是在win上用的pidgin
<gjp> cccc4444: 昨天晚上就是，逼的我用erc上的
<gjp> cccc4444: ........
<gjp> cccc4444: 好吧，我是gentoo
<kikikiki> MeaCulpa olga sherer.
<sevk> nyfair, 响应。 ㍧ 15:48 新年快乐，除夕还有 9.34天
<cccc4444> gjp：没用过gentoo
<gjp> cccc4444: 我也是被逼的
<kikikiki> MeaCulpa 乌克兰的超摸
<nyfair> gjp: 贱兔爽吗？
<cccc4444> gjp：？？
<gjp> cccc4444: 我的破本ubuntu不认显卡
<user8888> 刚看到一篇文章，这里的留学生似乎被说的很惨：
<user8888> http://society.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=12/01/12/1110217&threshold=-1
<gjp> cccc4444: 之前用fedora14，但现在一停止服务，好多问题
<cccc4444> gjp：linux只用过ubuntu，arch，puppy，其它的都是了解下，没用过
<gjp> nyfair: 还不错,我是完全编译安装,所以感觉还行
<imtxc> roylez: 主席，openbox 可不可以有那个锁定桌面的功能呢？
<gjp> cccc4444: 说到arch，就更郁闷了，连图形界面都打不开的......
<cccc4444> gjp：我对pidgin可能是wine，不太记得了，编译失败后，对编译都不感什么兴趣了
<gjp> cccc4444: 我刚一开始也受不了编译的慢，不过现在慢慢习惯了
<cccc4444> gjp：会吗？感觉还可以，就是设置比较麻烦，很多都要自己设置，多看wiki就好了，最好是英文的（蛋疼的english）
<gjp> cccc4444: 我的本子比较特殊的.....
<nyfair> 我喜欢编译一些自己常用的，其他的懒的管
<cccc4444> gjp：也许吧，今天没办法，学习的内容需要用到win，所以没去搞linux了
<cccc4444> 是今年，不是今天
 * zhan tbbt 终于又更新了。。
<gjp> cccc4444: 我这是已经用了10年的破本子......
<cccc4444> gjp：汗~~我用linux的电脑是10多年前的呢
<cccc4444> gjp：scoket one
<gjp> cccc4444: 你比我狠.....
<zhan> roylez: adam8157 看 tbbt 么？
 * sevk 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:34:47 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<gjp> nyfair: 你是什么系统
<nyfair> 网龄都没10年的膜拜巨巨
<nyfair> gjp: win7
<gjp> nyfair: .....
<cccc4444> nyfair:你用miranda，英文版的？
<nyfair> cccc4444: 嗯
<nyfair> cccc4444: 同时挂gtalk和msn
<gjp> /me Linux Laptop 3.0.6-gentoo-GK1 #1 SMP Sun Jan 8 05:21:50 CST 2012 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.50GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<gjp>  
<cccc4444> nyfair：很无语，虽然很小巧，但是真对英文感冒啊
<gjp>  
<gjp> <cccc4444> nyfair:你用miranda，英文版的？
<gjp> <nyfair> cccc4444: 嗯  [15:58]
<gjp> <nyfair> cccc4444: 同时挂gtalk和msn
<gjp> <cccc4444> nyfair：很无语，虽然很小巧，但是真对英文感冒啊
<gjp> ERC> Linux Laptop 3.0.6-gentoo-GK1 #1 SMP Sun Jan 8 05:21:50 CST 2012 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.50GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<sevk> gjp:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<L-----D> ..
<cccc4444> nyfair：我也是挂着msn，gtalk，还有个yahoo，两个irc，一个qq，嘿嘿
<iss> cccc4444 这么猛
<nyfair> cccc4444: 其实我还挂着skye fetion 两个webqq
<cccc4444> nyfair：本来想挂多个qq的，但是发现pidgin同事挂一个以上的qq就老是会被限制，就只挂一个了
<nyfair> cccc4444: pidgin现在又支持qq啦？
<cccc4444> iss：虽然挂着，不过貌似没什么人聊呢，呵呵
<iss> nyfair 支持
<iss> nyfair 插件
 * gjp 我按错键了，冤哪.......
<iss> qq协议的插件重新编写了
<cccc4444> nyfair：是啊，不过官方没有说，是别人搞的，但是官网有提供下载
<cccc4444> nyfair：http://code.google.com/p/libqq-pidgin/  你可以去看下
<sevk> cccc4444 ⇪ t: libqq-pidgin - Pidgin 下的 QQ 协议插件，采用2010版协议改写 - Google Project Hosting
<cccc4444> sevk:呵呵，知道，我就在用啊
<sevk> cccc4444, 响应。 ㍨ 16:06 新年快乐，除夕还有 9.33天
<gjp> cccc4444: 你没发现sevk是ircbot吗？
<cccc4444> gjp汗~~好久没上来聊，没去注意
 * gfrog 刚刚跟蛋蛋爆粗口了， 啧啧
<sevk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 我用gimp胡乱设计了个英文标志，无法重复这个效果。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360662 这是胡乱弄出的效果，可是我没法重复做出。谁能做到？告诉我一声，最好说明原理，省得迷迷糊糊的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2012-01-13 16:13
<user8888> 不过，pidgin下面的qq插件，经常会导致qq的限制
<user8888> Miranda下面的qq插件就不会
<user8888> 难道现在pidgin下面的qq插件已经修正了那个问题了？
<nyfair> user8888: miranda下的qq不是不能用了么？
<kikikikiki> hi
<user8888> nyfair: 怎么会不能用？\fs21
<sevk> kikikikiki, 好 ㍨ 16:19 新年快乐，除夕还有 9.32天
<user8888> nyfair: 我一直用miranda下面的qq插件\fs21
<user8888> nyfair: 原先使用pidgin，发现qq会被限制要求重新登录的问题，只能使用Miranda了\fs21
<kikikikiki> sevk: good job
<nyfair> user8888: 我去试试，话说不是不支持QQ2010协议么
<user8888> nyfair: 具体什么协议不太清楚，反正一直用着挺不错的\fs21
<user8888> nyfair: 我比较奇怪，你用pidgin，那个qq登录限制的问题没有碰到吗？\fs21
<user8888> nyfair: 不过，现在大部分的im都支持xmpp了，qq离死估计也不远了，除非也支持xmpp
<nyfair> http://www.studiokuma.com/s9y/index.php?/plugin/tag/mimqq
<sevk> nyfair,啥网址y 微笑の部落格 - Entries tagged as mimqq
<nyfair> user8888: 我用的就是miranda啊，qq用webqq
<user8888> nyfair: 哦，刚上面看到那位同志是使用pidgin里面的qq的，看错了\fs21
<kikikikiki> eexp: 阿姨好
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 中奖，Blast被我跑挂
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<kikikikiki> 好冷
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你用的最新版？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: Pete Backhouse，那个开黄站的
<kikikikiki> MeaCulpa: 你那黑莓啥型号
<adam8157> eexp: 小e 你来啦
<roylez> eexp: 上班啦？还有半小时下班
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> kikikikiki: Bold 9780
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 干这个比在18摸赚钱...还能挑选演员
<user8888> :-)
<kikikikiki> MeaCulpa: 听说国内的黑莓都是翻新的？
<MeaCulpa> kikikikiki: 可能
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 是啊
<MeaCulpa> kikikikiki: 我那亚太版的，马来西亚
<cfy> roylez: 主席好
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 他没有告诉斯考特网址...
<roylez> cfy: http://www.techvibes.com/blog/montreal-startup-enables-students-to-outsource-schoolwork-to-highly-educated-professionals-2012-01-12#comment-409087393
<sevk> roylez ⇪ t: Montreal Startup Enables Students to Outsource Schoolwork to Highly Educated Professors - Techvibes.com
<MeaCulpa> kikikikiki: 黑莓已经是末日了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://www.linkedin.com/in/pbackhouse
<sevk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y Pete Backhouse | LinkedIn
<cfy> roylez: 车票搞到没？
<kikikikiki> MeaCulpa: 你咋买的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 信LinkedIn, 得永生
<roylez> cfy: 当然
<MeaCulpa> kikikikiki: 南京路一小房间
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这个我知道
<cfy> roylez: 怎么搞到的？
<kikikikiki> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<roylez> cfy: 网上买的啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 可以顺LinkedIn摸瓜，我先add他~~
<roylez> cfy: 你不会上网的么？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ......
<cfy> roylez: ....
<kikikikiki> MeaCulpa: 为啥黑莓末日了
<cfy> roylez: 擦，你不是买不到么。。。
<roylez> cfy: 不要太轻松啊，你问 zhan 。但凡博士都有票的，你是博士么？
<cfy> roylez: 我有票啊
<cfy> roylez: 票很多啊。只是，你不是买不到么。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://vkontakte.ru/id17215771
<sevk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y Pete Backhouse
<roylez> cfy: 这社会真不应该呢
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 很简单，在google里查找乌克兰语的网址
<cfy> roylez: 本来要去上海看主席。。
<cfy> roylez: 现在不用了。。。
<cfy> 开心
<eexp> roylez: 18m的，还不早退？
<eexp> 赶紧啊
<adam8157> eexp: momo
<kikikikiki> MeaCulpa: 你懂乌克兰语？
<cfy> eexp: ee
<roylez> eexp: 你退我就退
<adam8157> cfy: lol
<eexp> cfy: 金哥 bye了。 lol
<cfy> eexp: 有没有搞到 中文的高清的 那个啥电影
<eexp> roylez: 你平时不是比我晚嘛
<roylez> eexp: ....
<eexp> cfy: 啥
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 乌克兰的类FaceBook网站...
<cfy> adam8157: 你那本 深入理解计算机系统 你看完了么？
<MeaCulpa> kikikikiki: 嗅觉
<roylez> eexp: 我现在迟到1小时，今天想早退1小时
<cfy> eexp: 飞屋环游啥的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 2+
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你呢？
<happyaron> 金哥bye，金哥bye，金哥on the way
<zhan> 喔也
<eexp> cfy: 没。所以没搞音轨。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://a4.ec-images.myspacecdn.com/profile01/137/7750c99f69f44b56a8d064ff34d81cbd/s.jpg
<cfy> eexp: 然后直接看那个不清晰的版本了？
<adam8157> cfy: 当然 刚买到就花了一个周看完
<eexp> roylez: 。。 哈皮也唱歌了
<cfy> adam8157: 哦。 那你现在nb么？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 肉多果然人肉比较厉害
<cfy> adam8157: 传说，看完那本书，就直接成为牛人了？
<eexp> cfy: 我发现，我之前下的一个，还不如那rmvb。 :D
<adam8157> cfy: - - 我读的粗 不求甚解
<kikikikiki> MeaCulpa: 听说你还懂精灵语
<user8888> nyfair: \fs20 hi
<cfy> eexp: .....
<cfy> adam8157: 。。。
<user8888> nyfair: 你用Miranda的话，irc似乎支持很不好\fs21
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 说你呢
<eexp> cfy: 看完了。算了。找新的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 现在的网络招人太容易了
<MeaCulpa> eexp: ??
<cfy> eexp: ...
<user6666> ny
<eexp> MeaCulpa: roylez	MeaCulpa: 肉多果然人肉比较厉害
<eexp> cfy: 找吧。
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 去，这是门手艺
<cfy> eexp: .......
<eexp> user6666: 你啥破客户端。
<user6666> eexp: 什么？我的客户端不好吗？
<eexp> user8888	nyfair: 你用Miranda的话，irc似乎支持很不好\fs21
<roylez> MeaCulpa: reddit's awesome and all, but you may have a bit of a problem. we've seen far too many requests come from your ip address recently.
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 被reddit block了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd
<cfy> roylez: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/article/Picture/774027
<sevk> cfy,啥网址y 北京大批公安武警到场 群众臂缠丝带写有编号
<user6666> eexp: 哦，你说那个\fs21
<cfy> adam8157: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/article/Picture/774027
<cfy> adam8157: 你去了么
<eexp> 自己想
<eexp> reddit's awesome and all, but you may have a bit of a problem. we've seen far too many requests come from your ip address recently.
<adam8157> cfy: 擦 我至于么
<eexp> 干扰下破客户端
<roylez> MeaCulpa: goagent连接太多，reddit屏蔽了我的goagent地址
<cfy> adam8157: ....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 谁让你用那破东西
<eexp> 坏人才用goagent
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 估计很多人用google连的，都共用ip的
<eexp> MeaCulpa: +
<zhan> eexp: 好人
<kikikikiki> 前 輩
<eexp> 鱼鱼，放假没
<cfy> eexp: 还不下班。。。。
<eexp> 哦。乐乐还不走
<cfy> 博士也需要放假？！
<eexp> 难道博士不食烟火？
<happyaron> eexp: 大脑都永久损伤了，只能去吃过两天放的烟火了
<eexp> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnd  u1把我的目录，同步得乱七八糟。
<zhan> 你们都是坏人
<cfy> happyaron: 谁？
<eexp> happyaron: 你赶紧修好
<happyaron> eexp: hoho，找 freeflyi1g
<eexp> 这破py
<happyaron> eexp: 我已经很久没跟进ubuntu的发展了。。。
<happyaron> cfy: phd啊
<eexp> 狒狒早放假了
<cfy> happyaron: ..
<LOL_> 前辈
<Cherrot> eexp: 我用latex生成的文档，图表的编号都是英文，把\renewcommand{\figurename}{图} 放到导言里不管用，只能放到
<happyaron> eexp 估计也去放假了
<Cherrot> eexp: 我用latex生成的文档，图表的编号都是英文，把\renewcommand{\figurename}{图} 放到导言里不管用，只能放到\begin{document}后面，你有好办法么？
 * Cherrot 刚说着就走了啊……
<cfy> Cherrot: 赶紧打电话
<LOL_> 前辈
<Cherrot> cfy: 木有他电话……
<zhan> Cherrot: 你用 cjk 的？
<Cherrot> zhan: xecjk
<cfy> Cherrot: 那算了
<cfy> Cherrot: 问 roylez  要
<zhan> Cherrot: 用 ctex 宏包算了
<huntxu> happyaron: 茸茸
<Cherrot> cfy: 嘿嘿 还是等他来了再骚扰他吧~
<cfy> Cherrot: 哈哈
<LOL_> 前辈好
<Cherrot> zhan: 比xeCJK好用么？
<zhan> 。。。。
<Cherrot> LOL_: 你在找哪个前辈啊
<zhan> Cherrot: 就是对 xecjk 的包装
<zhan> LOL_: c 语言杀手你好
<Cherrot> zhan: 哦，木有了解过 嘿嘿 我看看去
<cfy> zhan: 为啥 LOL_ 是C杀手？
<LOL_> Cherrot: 这里的人都是前辈
<LOL_> zh
 * adam8157 前辈们好
<zhan> cfy: 。。。 你问猫叔
 * Cherrot 拜见各位前辈~喵
<LOL_> zhan: zhao的哥哥好 ，lol
<cfy> zhan: 猫叔不在啊
<zhan> cfy: 猫叔肯定会来的
<MeaCulpa> Cherrot: CTexLive一个大iso, 啥都有
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa: 我去逛逛看 Thanks :)
<LOL_> zhan: 你的弟弟，这两天怎么不发成人故事了
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 弱问，最近，gentoo有啥事么？
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 元旦出了个新liveDVD
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 这个我知道。没什么事的话。那我更新了。
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 不知好用否，反正Gentoo现在也开始刷liveDVD了
<MeaCulpa> cfy: ...
<MeaCulpa> 最近没啥block
<lainme> 困死了
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 其实，我指那种。更新。就死的事情 :)
<MeaCulpa> 我有几个包这个月一直编不过，随他去
<cfy> 又要填密码了。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 没有
<cfy> 我该怎么输入密码呢。。。
<roylez> lainme: . 发个睡觉的照片来看看？
<LOL_> 。。。
 * adam8157 惊现怪叔叔
<cfy> roylez: 主席。不是要早退么。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 3年前PAM分包，属于你说的范畴
<lainme> roylez: 赶紧下班去
<zhan> 。。。。
<roylez> lainme: .....
<kikikikiki> 。。。
<cfy> MeaCulpa: pam分包？你说更新就死？
<zhan> 怪叔叔
<gfrog> adam8157: 今天的kindle广告竟然是kindle 游戏。。。
<roylez> lainme: 太无趣了啊
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我记得，我刚不用gentoo也出了某事情啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 是么? 回家瞅瞅
<LOL_> 怪蜀黍大战小萝莉
<roylez> adam8157: ee早退了
<gfrog> adam8157: 看似K4跟touch也能玩的那种，所以。。。 效果嘛。。。
<zhan> ee 不是自己是老板么
<adam8157> gfrog: 就是数独和填字之类嘛
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 不知道...
<MeaCulpa> cfy: baselayout-2?
<tusooa> /me一直在用践兔
 * adam8157 一直在用debian sid
<gfrog> adam8157: 差不多。。。
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 不是有个啥，加快程序运行啥的。东西。。。死了。我忘记了
<gfrog> adam8157: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003P3BCVA/ref=s9_al_bw_g298_ir012?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=15YCASBP45SDHKV3V5XE&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1343150122&pf_rd_i=2534114011
<MeaCulpa> cfy: Gentoo文档属于傻瓜型的，授人鱼
<gfrog> adam8157: 这种
<sevk> gfrog,啥网址y Amazon.com: Mine Sweeper: Amazon Digital Services: Kindle Store
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 必须要，开另外一个系统去救活的，一个
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 不知道
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 别提 gentoo稳当了。。。。安装手册好old啊。。。尤其是中文的
<adam8157> gfrog: 好几个免费游戏类
<tusooa> cfy: 英文的还行吧
<MeaCulpa> cfy: Sabayon
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 现在不是有liveDVD了么
<cfy> MeaCulpa: sabayon能cli only么？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 哦。可是我没光驱。。。
<tusooa> cfy: 而且，现在都开wiki了
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 为什么不能...
<cfy> tusooa: 忘了。。。
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 恩，没光驱就传统点咯
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 哦，那好，下次装个在U盘上
<MeaCulpa> tusooa: 大家都没热情更新了才出来个wiki
<roylez> MeaCulpa:
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/iNa8w.jpg
<cfy> v8....
<tusooa> MeaCulpa: ...
<tusooa> 号召用践兔的去写wiki
<void1> 贱兔手册其实也没啥老的
<void1> 再说安装方法又没什么特别大的变化
<void1> 虽然现在是baselayout2
<kikikiki> 音量
<tenzu> 纳尼
<kikikiki> 今天有点冷
<tenzu> roylez: whois 能看到我ip么？
<kikikiki> 你是男是女
<tenzu> adam8157: 能看到我ip么？
<adam8157> tenzu: 能
<gfrog> adam8157: 还挺好玩，哈哈
<kikikiki> CyrusYzGTt 机器人，你来了
<adam8157> tenzu: 不过不一定是你真实地址
<tenzu> adam8157: 49.212.0.54 么？
<adam8157> tenzu:嗯
<adam8157> tenzu: 你自己whois你自己也可以
<tenzu> 那就行
<tusooa> *** tenzu (31d40036@gateway/web/freenode/ip.49.212.0.54) has joined channel
<tusooa>     #ubuntu-cn
<CyrusYzGTt> kikikiki§ ..你是谁？？
<adam8157> tusooa: 点点
<tusooa> #估计是webchat
<kikikiki> CyrusYzGTt::...
<tenzu> tusooa: 的确是webchat，看到了ip以为出错了
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • 玩大发了，kubuntu没有装成功，原有的两个系统也进不去了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360668 安装kubuntu没有成功，重启，原来是登陆进easybcd的系统选择界面，现在没有了，直接说没有找到文件，好长一段代码！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 shrine — 2012-01-13 17:09
<kikikiki> CyrusYzGTt::！time
<kikikiki> 晚上不知吃啥
<kikikiki> CyrusYzGTt:你吃啥
<CyrusYzGTt> kikikiki§ 不认识你，，
<kikikiki> CyrusYzGTt...
<kikikiki> CyrusYzGTt相逢何必曾相识
<CyrusYzGTt> kikikiki§ 木有这种感觉，， 不过 倒是 想 踢走你
<kikikiki> ...
<tenzu> 看来还是能戴帽子的
<tusooa> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 把 kikikiki 踢走 试试 OP的威力
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 为啥？
<tenzu> tusooa: 兔嫂
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ kikikiki 让我想起 kick这个单词
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 看 kikikiki 就想踢 kikikiki 四次
<zhan>   /kick kikikiki * 4
<cfy> tenzu: ..
<cfy> 又在kick了了。。
<cfy> ubuntu-cn太危险。。。
<cfy> 重启emacs
<zhan> cfy, 小心你的一周一次
<kikikiki> CyrusYzGTt你妹，你丫的被alvin踢傻了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy比女人还频繁，，一周一次。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 啥？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ <zhan> cfy, 小心你的一周一次
<tenzu> cfy: 我木有kick
<cfy> iGoogle: ee,这么快就到家了啦。。。
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦。ee...
<cfy> iGoogle: 根据你的公司和你家的行车时间。。。
<kikikiki> iGoogle阿姨好
<cfy> iGoogle: 然后，我们可以推算出，你住哪里
<cfy> iGoogle: 然后。。。
<iGoogle> cfy: 啥哦。我都看崽崽打玩一盘etqw了。
<cfy> 没有然后了。。。
<zhan> iGoogle: 阿姨
<cfy> iGoogle:  哦。。。那再减去一盘etqw时间。。。哦。你还去接崽崽了？那再算算。。。。
<zhan> 人呢？
<tenzu> zhan: 你的twitter avatar...
<zhan> tenzu: 咋？
<zhan> tenzu: N.H.K
<iGoogle> cfy: 算了又没用
<mmgmmw> 大家好
<cfy> iGoogle: 去你家玩。。。
<sevk> mmgmmw, 好 ㍩ 17:23 新年快乐，除夕还有 9.28天
<iGoogle> 好吧。
<mmgmmw> 我是新手。以后希望大家多多指教^^
<tenzu> zhan: 给我一种肢解的感觉
<kikikiki> CyrusYzGTt你个机器人
<tenzu> mmgmmw: 同新手
<zhan> .....
<mmgmmw> tenzu:^^
<zhan> mmgmmw: 我也是 new hand
<mmgmmw> new hand .....T.T
<tenzu> 各位新手， 大家一起女子
<mmgmmw> ....................................  @.@
<CyrusYzGTt> kikikiki§ 为么你老是把我当机器人，， 貌似我当时有大小眼分魂的时候是 两年前。。
<palomino|working> 分魂...
 * tenzu 围观袜子
 * kikikiki 真正的新手表示路过
<tenzu> palomino|working: 他修真了，所以会分魂
<palomino|working> 厉害
<palomino|working> 但是分出去一部分魂，智商不会相应下降么
<kikikiki> CyrusYzGTt厉害
<palomino|working> 分太多了，会下降到不会重新聚合
<tenzu> palomino|working: 这个，值得研究一番
<zhan> 智商给完全分出去了
<L-----D> palomino|working, 祝你加班
<palomino|working> die! , L-----D
<kikikiki> CyrusYzGTt 大小眼都走多长时间了，还分混
<adam8157> wzssyqa: 袜子?
<zhan> adam8157: 是不是看成妹子了？
<adam8157> zhan: 嗯...
<CyrusYzGTt> kikikiki§ 大小眼比上帝高级
<kikikiki> ot
<L-----D> palomino|working, 我的诅咒很灵验的 你的就不行了
<kikikiki> CyrusYzGTt: .Oicebot on
<CyrusYzGTt> kikikiki§ Oicebot不好， 木有 灵性
<kikikiki> cy
<kikikiki> cy
<kikikiki> CyrusYzGTt...
<CyrusYzGTt> kikikiki§ ??
<kikikiki> CyrusYzGTt 小泽老师有无码的作品
<CyrusYzGTt> kikikiki§ ..额，， 最近木有空，， 请不要 污蔑 伟大的AV。 AV是 生活写真，是 写真 是 影像写真
<kikikiki> CyrusYzGTt 小泽老师上面那两个包子好大，玩着一定很爽
<lolicon> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=360582 <-- 现在的人怎么这么不客气
<sevk> lolicon ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 你们能编译通过吗？
<sevk> 新 Shell脚本 • shell脚本中如何判断一个目录是不是另一个目录的子目录 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360670 rt，比如/var/cache目录和/var/././cache/man/zh_CN目录的间接父目录，这种父子关系怎么判断？ 第一次写shell，求指教 统计信息: 发表于 由 youqika — 2012-01-13 18:04
<wpah> 我用archlinux的iso镜像文件起动电脑，发现有一个waiting for udev uevents to be processed是BUSY这是怎么回事呀
<pocoyo> lolicon: 。。。
<cfy> lolicon: 霸气侧漏嘛。。。
<L-----D> palomino|working, 继续加班？
<pocoyo> cfy: 今天才发现原来 emacs  里面连 ping netstat 都自带了。
<palomino|working> sure , L-----D
<cfy> pocoyo: 哇塞
<palomino|working> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/75e5a5dajw1doy6u6v51rg.gif , L-----D
<L-----D> palomino|working, ...
<L-----D> palomino|working, 我已经升级到java7了
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9b11dd0cgw1dozu4sn1r3j.jpg , L-----D
<pocoyo> cfy: 你老早都发现了？
<cfy> pocoyo: 没有啊，我不是说哇塞么。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<cfy> iGoogle: 求电影名字
<cfy> 求推荐啊。。。
<cfy> 电影。。。
<L-----D> palomino|working, ...
<sevk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 请问，要绘制离散数学中的图，用什么软件比较方便？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360672 RT，不要求复杂的效果，最基本的就行。希望系统占用能小一点，别把我的老爷机卡死就行。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 endle — 2012-01-13 18:33
 * archl 目前使用 e16+gnome3
<archl> fallback
<archl> 奇怪的哦。
 * \b 一直使用 xmonad + kde
 * archl 没见过 xmonad
<\b> knownbad: 今天贱猫没在?
<archl> \b 你到底是啥？
<\b> archl: xmonad + kde 啊
<\b> archl: 把 kde 的 kwin 和 plasma 换成 xmonad 。。
<archl> \b 哦
<archl> \b 我用过 e16+KDE
<\b> archl: 太依赖 kde 的那套软件了..
<archl> \b 哦，我太依赖GTK的了。
<archl> 世界的变化还是太慢。
 * archl 去了。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.9haow.cn/2012/01/13/hechi-kaimu.html
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 人类已经无法阻止,河池高中开校运会了 | 好玩吧
<pokerFace> ubuntu 有啥新鲜食物么
<pokerFace> ubuntu 有啥新鲜事物么
<leaeasy> 大家有什么好用的音乐播放器推荐吗？
<pokerFace> leaeasy, vcl
<pokerFace> http://jandan.net/2012/01/13/female-bodyguard-training.html  ...负责训练的总教官介绍：此次培养美女保镖的目的是为特殊群体的安全需求提供服务，...
<sevk> pokerFace,啥网址y 国内观光：穿泳衣特训的美女保镖
<lolicon> audacious
<lolicon> leaeasy:
<pokerFace> 什么特殊人群， 官么
<L-----D> leaeasy, banshee
<pokerFace> leaeasy, xmms
<\b> leaeasy: amarok
<imtxc> 请教一下  vim 配置文件里面 map <leader>df :  这里面的  这个 <leader> 是什么意思呢？
<imtxc> 是哪个键啊
<\b> imtxc: \
<\b> by default
<imtxc> \b: 谢谢
<lolicon> imtxc: 可以自己设……
<roylez_> lolicon: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9b11dd0cgw1dozu52ef8pj.jpg
<pokerFace> \b https://dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=56342 看 【1】买电话
<sevk> pokerFace,啥网址y 铂程斋--【喷嚏图卦20120113】要坚信，只要活着就一定会遇到好吃的
<imtxc> lolicon: 我抄的别人配置
<pokerFace> 我在想 黄牛有像酱紫倒卖国内 像 乐phone, 啥 小米 手机的么
<pokerFace> \b 我在想 黄牛有像酱紫倒卖国内 像 乐phone, 啥 小米 手机的么
<palomino|working> 小米好像有阿 , pokerFace
<palomino|working> 不过没这么激烈。。。
<\b> pokerFace: 你怎么也上大米了...
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: Hi
<pokerFace> palomino|working, 哦， 也算小米有些厉害
<pokerFace> \b 什么大米
<\b> pokerFace: dummy
<pokerFace> \b 啥
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: hello
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 求解释monad
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: monad是啥？
<\b> pokerFace: 现在的流行的称呼为马甲..
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: ......
<\b> namoamitabuddha: 你把 monad 当成一个 typeclass 看就足够了
<\b> pokerFace: 过去称为大米..
<pokerFace> 哦， 酱紫， 我马甲很多很多的
<pokerFace> 我的大米很多很多的
<palomino|working> ........
<\b> ...
<namoamitabuddha> \b: 学的无聊在看Data.Set的代码
<\b> namoamitabuddha: prelude 的代码我读过一遍，自帯的的那几个 monad:  reader writer state 还有它们的 transformer 代码也读了一遍。其余用到或者发现 bug 时才读。
<namoamitabuddha> \b: 那个涉及到平衡树，我不理解 Haskell 下的函数调用是如何让平衡树保证效率的
<sevk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 11.10 如何通过 wep格式 无线上网？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360676 建了个 局域网，ubuntu 11.10 无法通过 wep 格式 的 无线网络 上网？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 985358571 — 2012-01-13 19:11
<\b> namoamitabuddha: 先把算法实现，别管 overhead 的效率。平衡树 overhead 再大，数据多的时候也要比线性表高效。具体优化等功能做出来了再搞
<pokerFace> 台湾选举最后一天， 中国遥遥无期
<namoamitabuddha> \b: 我是说复杂度
<namoamitabuddha> \b: 因为我对函数的理解大部分都局限于命令式语言的函数
<\b> namoamitabuddha: 复杂度定死的 logN
 * leaeasy pasted "Test emacs paste.org extension." at http://paste2.org/get/1865320
<namoamitabuddha> \b: 问题是如果从命令式语言的角度去理解，他会产生大量的数据拷贝，命令式语言是用指针处理的。
<namoamitabuddha> \b: 做作业了，以后聊
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<cfy> roylez_: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzM5NDg4Mjc2.html
<sevk> cfy,啥网址y 《某S解说西游记》之 蟠桃人参果唐僧肉背后真相 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<roylez_> cfy: 早就看了
<roylez_> cfy: 奥特曼
<pokerFace> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/67c036b2gw1dozg4yyvmig.gif
<pokerFace> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/75e5a5dajw1doy6u6v51rg.gif
<cfy> roylez: v5
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 我想学ubuntu要找哪些资料比较好？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360677 看到有好多安装时的问题，不敢装了，决定先学学... 要学学哪方面的知识呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wejustzt — 2012-01-13 19:44
<imtxc> 我用这个 c.vim  怎么自动加出来的东西乱七八糟啊
<straybirdsnest_> 彩笔过来求助一下，不知道有没有人装过django的额外包，安装的时候gcc报错了说。
<imtxc> 是不是还得改呢
<pocoyo> cfy: 还有什么好玩的？
<cfy> pocoyo: M-x butterfly
<zhan> ....
<zhan> butterfly 都玩，真无聊
<Thor_> 这个字体是Consolas吧
<cfy> zhan: ....
<cfy> zhan: phd好
<cfy> zhan: fish好？
<Thor_> 。
<zhan> cfy: 。。。 心理医生玩过没？
<cfy> zhan: doctor
<lolicon> lvm+ext4 调整分区大小真是爽……
<cfy> lolicon: so what?
<zhan> cfy: 你考试完啦？
<cfy> lolicon: real user don't need to resize partitions
<cfy> zhan: 嗯。
<pocoyo> cfy: 这也算？
<soiamso> cfy: 原因是只有一个硬盘，一个系统？
<cfy> pocoyo: zhan: 是不是就效果出来下。。。然后没了？
<cfy> zhan: pocoyo: 还有然后么？
<soiamso> cfy: 可能lolicon在加硬盘
<lolicon> soiamso: 不是
<cfy> soiamso: 因为，已经预测到了。未来的事情哦
<cfy> lolicon: 是很酷，哈哈
<lolicon> soiamso: 以前 / 没分那么多现在扩一下而已
<cfy> online enlarge
<cfy> lolicon: 我只有一个/
<cfy> bigfatboy是谁？
<cfy> 打倒root党
<bigfatboy> sorry
<lolicon> cfy: 我也是
<cfy> lolicon: ....
<pocoyo> cfy: 没错，我还以为还有 go on ....
<cfy> lolicon: 打倒
<bigfatboy> ..........
<cfy> bigfatboy: 额。
<Cherrot> iGoogle: latex图片显示的事儿怎么搞定的呀？
<tenzu> 大胖小子?
<cfy> tenzu: 谁啊
<tenzu> cfy: bigfatboy嘛
<cfy> tenzu: 嗯，是谁？谁的mj?
<zhan> 阿姨的崽
<bigfatboy> diyiclai
<cfy> zhan: 这你都知道？
<cfy> bigfatboy: ?
<bigfatboy> di yi ci lai
<cfy> zhan: 不愧是phd
<tenzu> cfy: zhan 崽崽打字真流畅
<zhan> cfy: 不知道还不能造谣啊
<cfy> zhan: phd不要乱说。。。
<cfy> zhan: 人家都说他第一次来
<cfy> tenzu: +4294967295
<imtxc> 求一个大家修改好的 c.vim
<tenzu> cfy: 哪儿来的随机数?
<cfy> tenzu: (1- (expt 2 32))=4294967295
<imtxc> ...
<zhan> cfy: 你这个。。。不是负的么
<tenzu> expt是神马? 后面2和32有啥关系?
<cfy> zhan: 嗯？
<cfy> tenzu: 2^32-1啊
<pocoyo> cfy: 我这里为什么显示 -1?
<cfy> pocoyo: 可能你是32位的emacs
<cfy> pocoyo: 咱是64的
<zhan> (1- (expt 2 32)) => -1
<cfy> tenzu: (1- (expt 2 64))=-1
<cfy> 都是32位的emacs啊。。。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 操作。
<pocoyo> cfy: 操。
 * cfy 64的飘过。。。。
<zhan> bs
<cfy> @_@
<soiamso> cfy: gmp 的话，就不会 -1 了
<cfy> soiamso: 18446744073709551615
<cfy> soiamso: 不用这么麻烦，我可以用common lisp
<pocoyo> cfy: 可能是内存不够吧。 32位机就不能算到 2^32了？
<cfy> pocoyo: ...
<cfy> pocoyo: C语言没学习好
<soiamso> cfy: 就是gmp的功劳吧
<cfy> soiamso: 应该不是
<cfy> soiamso: cl各种实现
<pocoyo> cfy: 你解释一下？
<soiamso> pocoyo: C的库没有用好
<cfy> pocoyo: 有 大牛 soiamso 在，怕说错。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 32位的int是32位的
<\b> pocoyo: unsigned 就行了
<cfy> pocoyo: 所以2^32-1就溢出了。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 变成负数了
<lolicon> cfy: 64位的 int 也是……
<cfy> lolicon: 哦，是。也许emacs用了long啥的？
<zhan> cfy: 64位只是指针长度变了
<cfy> zhan: 哦。
<Cherrot> iGoogle: 不在那……
<cfy> (1+ (expt 2 32))
<zhan> Cherrot: 阿姨啥时变 latex 大牛了？
<zhan> (1+ (expt 2 32)) => 1
<zhan> cfy: 你用 erc 的没定义 show 这个命令？
<cfy> 额
<cfy> 2^32=0了。。。
<Cherrot> zhan: 他在论坛里问过这个问题，我才问他咋解决的:D  或者你知道？就是XeTeX 的图片在PDF里会被放大
<cfy> zhan: *** show: Unknown command
<zhan> cfy: (defun erc-cmd-SHOW (&rest form) ....
<soiamso> cfy: 什么语言？
<cfy> zhan: 我没有 T_T
<cfy> soiamso: 啊？emacs lisp...
<zhan> cfy: 自己定义个
<cfy> (expt 2 64)=0
<cfy> zhan: 贴下你的
<mraandtux> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=360555
<mraandtux> 谁是这里的bot
<zhan> cfy: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/114596
<zhan> cfy: 很久之前抄来的
<pocoyo> mraandtux: bot 今儿歇班了
<cfy> (expt 2 64)
<cfy> 3 => 3
<cfy> (expt 2 64) => 0
<mraandtux> :p
<pocoyo> mraandtux: 你接路由器了吧？
<pocoyo> zhan: 你这是 howmany 哪是 show 啊？
<zhan> Cherrot: 没明白你的问题，描述清除就可以了
<zhan> pocoyo: 。。。。 你认真看，里面有两个
<pocoyo> zhan: ...
<pocoyo> 晕死。
<cfy> zhan: 好用。收了
<pocoyo> .
<zhan> cfy: 还可以定义各种， 比如 bsee 啥的
<MaskRay> 还是上海好啊。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 你回家了啊
<cfy> MaskRay: 还是C快啊。。。
<cfy> zhan: 什么效果？
<zhan> cfy: 没定义。。。
<cfy> *** There are 87 users (2 ops) on the current channel
<cfy> zhan: ...
<pocoyo> (1- (expt 2 32)) => -1
<MaskRay> cfy: 嗯
<zhan> cfy: 你可以自己定义
<cfy> zhan: 算了，
 * zhan 看 tbbt 咯
<MaskRay> cfy: 在讨论Haskell？
<cfy> MaskRay: 没有啊。在讨论emacs
 * pocoyo test
<MaskRay> cfy: 明天可以研究kindle和android刷机了。。
<cfy> (expt 2 64) => 0
<cfy> MaskRay:  你买了kindle?换手机了？
<MaskRay> cfy: 早买了，只是在家里……
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。kindle 3?
<cfy> 刷啥手机
<cfy> 我的手机又刷回官方的rom了。。。
<MaskRay> 果不其然，台式机图形界面坏了。。
 * lainme ubuntu.org.cn好慢
<cfy> kindle也没有动过。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 什么情况？
<MaskRay> cfy: 有root吗？
<cfy> MaskRay: 没有
<MaskRay> cfy: 哪里下载？
<cfy> MaskRay: 下载官方rom?当时找了半天。。忘了哪里下了。然后刷好后，又更新n次，才到官方的最新
<L-----D> MaskRay, kindle fire?
<pocoyo> erc 里为什么不能使用 auto-complete?
<MaskRay> cfy: 没root，sms信息怎么看？我只知道在 /data 里有个 sqlite 的数据库
<cfy> MaskRay: sms信息？看来干什么？手机就拿来打电话的嘛
<cfy> 不想玩
<cfy> MaskRay: android太耗电了。。。
<MaskRay> L-----D: 就是传统用来看书的，不喜欢平板
<MaskRay> cfy: 备份，批量修改联系人信息
<cfy> MaskRay: 备份，支持导出到vcf
<L-----D> MaskRay, oh 我也有;D
<cfy> MaskRay: 装个软件，可以随便导出到vcf.然后你修改好了再到导入嘛
<cfy> MaskRay: 平板可以看电影，ipad
<MaskRay> cfy: 一些精细控制啊
<MaskRay> cfy: 看了 http://maskray.tk/2012/01/11/tiling-window-manager-application-and-design.html ?
<sevk> MaskRay,啥网址y Tiling window manager的应用与设计
<L-----D> MaskRay, 对unity有没有研究
<MaskRay> L-----D: 没有……
<cfy> MaskRay: 没需求。。
<L-----D> ~_~
<MaskRay> L-----D: 用了xmonad，其他wm于我如浮云
 * zhan xmonad+1
<MaskRay> xmonad的layout transformer不知其他wm有没有
<zhan> 貌似有吧
<MaskRay> zhan: 求例子
<cfy> 下了一部，以前看过的电影。。。
<cfy> 睡觉去。。
<zhan> MaskRay: 你说的是 layout 的转换么？ 啥 Tall， Mirror Tall 什么的？
<tusooa> MaskRay: ...Use-Fvwm
<MaskRay> zhan: 嗯, x reflex  mirror 之类的
<cfy> MaskRay: 不就是个wm么。。。你都会说你是maximize的。。。
<zhan> MaskRay: 我记得之前用 awesome 也貌似有类似的。没怎么研究过
<cfy> 加密的。。。。。http://xkcd.com/538/
<sevk> cfy,啥网址y xkcd: Security
<tusooa> cfy: 那人有问题额。别人给他$5,就说密码的啊。。
<L-----D> 有人关心过tizen么
<cfy> tusooa: 那个人花了$5,雇人打他，，，知道他说出密码。。。
<cfy> tusooa: 那个人花了$5,雇人打他，，，直到他说出密码。。。
<tusooa> cfy: 额
<cfy> 哦。。。
<cfy> 不是。。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.cninin.com/software/6848.html
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 微软官方发布推土机Windows 7“鸡血补丁”_Cninin.COM_中文互联网资讯
<cfy> tusooa: 是价值$5的扳手
<tusooa> cfy: 在这里没那么便宜
<tusooa> n. 扳钳,猛扭,痛苦;
<tusooa> v. 猛扭,扭伤,曲解;
<tusooa> ..
<tusooa> -->drug
<tusooa> n. 药,麻药;
<sevk> tusooa:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<cfy> tusooa: 你丫刷屏干啥？
<cfy> +q78s...
<tenzu> 兔嫂有苦难言了?
<cfy> tenzu: 我终于等到，中文字幕出来咯
<cfy> .......
<tenzu> cfy: 啥的中文字幕?
<tusooa> <tusooa> "超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com" 刚才就3行
<tusooa> *** #ubuntu-cn: Cannot send to channel
<cfy> tenzu: 生活大爆炸。
<cfy> tusooa: 我都收到了5行。。。。
<tusooa> cfy: 从-->drug后边开始
<tenzu> cfy: 你在等哪集的中文字幕? 最新还是以前的?
<cfy> tenzu: 最新的12啊。
<tenzu> tusooa: 连续起来5行了
<cfy> tusooa: 我洗澡去咯
<zhan> cfy: 刚看完
<zhan> cfy: 没啥意思了
<tenzu> zhan: cfy 感觉season 5开始就有些变味儿了
<zhan> tenzu: 是啊
<tenzu> zhan: 所以我只留了S1-4
<cfy> tenzu: zhan: 嗯，我主要看 实习医生格蕾了
<tenzu> cfy: zhan two and half men 我也只留了S1-8
 * zhan 都不看美剧的。。。
<tenzu> 竟然有不看美剧的doctor
<mengfei> 我看生活大爆炸，迷离档案，都市侠盗，……
<mengfei> 看过的都保存下来了
 * zhan 除了 tbbt
<tenzu> two and half men太搞笑了, 我觉得比friends好看
<mengfei> tbbt新的12级出来没？停一两星期了
<zhan> mengfei: 出了
<sevk> 新 新立得和软件源 • 如何下载源中的安装文件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360684 最近看到几款主题，比较漂亮（http://www.ubuntuhome.com/nice-themes-for-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html） 按照上面的提示，要先加入以下源： deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/bisigi/ppa/ubuntu karmic main deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/bisigi/ppa/ubuntu karmic main 保存并且退出，然后加 …
<tusooa> ls
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: Data.Set 实现的是啥平衡树？
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 代码里面有写
 * tenzu 拜见老小
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: bounded, 我不知道是否是我们熟悉的名字
<adam8157> tenzu: 两对情侣都吵架了 #TBBT
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: http://hackage.haskell.org/packages/archive/containers/latest/doc/html/Data-Set.html
<sevk> soiamso ⇪ t: Data.Set
<zhan> 。。。
<tenzu> adam8157: 我都忘了上一集讲的啥
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 。。。
<adam8157> tenzu: me too
<zhan> tenzu: 偷衣服
<adam8157> either
<tenzu> adam8157: too 没错啊...
<tenzu> zhan: S05没记住剧情
<adam8157> tenzu: 你说不记得. 然后me either语法要更对些吧?
<zhan> tenzu: 出得太散了。
<tenzu> adam8157: 这个可以
<adam8157> tenzu: 嗯 思密达
<cfy> tenzu: adam8157: 那so do i 呢？
<tenzu> zhan: 前四季看的次数多, 所以剧情都记得
<adam8157> cfy: nor do I
<cfy> adam8157: 哦。
<zhan> cfy: 土人
<tenzu> 我怎么记得是neither do I
<cfy> zhan: T_T
<cfy> .......
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 我看看，能否实现我知道的简单的平衡树
<Cherrot> 论坛访问好慢啊现在
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 本来就是平衡叔
<tusooa> so do I 应该是= me too
<cfy> Cherrot: 很快啊
<zhan> 平衡叔威武 soiamso
<Cherrot> cfy: 我这明显比下午慢 :(
<tusooa> Cherrot: 去问exp要笨兔论坛
<cfy> soiamso: 平衡叔 好
<Cherrot> tusooa: 啥子？
<soiamso> kao
<adam8157> tenzu: 都可以的
<adam8157> tenzu: 或者我记错了
<tusooa> Cherrot: exp.exp有笨兔论坛加速
<zhan> 平衡叔
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 你怎么变成ipv4
<cfy> adam8157: 明天开始看，看看 看完之后能不能成 ‘牛人’
<tusooa> MaskRay: 咋登录那么频繁。
<cfy> adam8157: 明天开始看那本书，看看 看完之后能不能成 ‘牛人’
<tenzu> adam8157: 反正neither do I肯定没错. 如果实在不确定可以用agree
<Cherrot> tusooa: 哦，就是那个把JS脚本提出来加速的东东？
<zhan> cfy: 啥？
<adam8157> tenzu: http://www.englishforums.com/English/NorDoIAndNeitherDoI/cpqvk/post.htm
<sevk> adam8157,啥网址y "Nor do I" and "Neither do I."?
<tenzu> tusooa: 你是说那个cdn的加速脚本?
<tusooa> Cherrot: p roxy
<adam8157> cfy: en
<Cherrot> tusooa: 哇 那得找他要 嘿嘿
<tusooa> tenzu: 不是那。exp发现的那些/\d+\.\d+\.\d+\.\d+/
<tenzu> tusooa: @_@
<MaskRay2> namoamitabuddha: zai jia
<zhan> MaskRay2: 看你的 xmonad 配置。很不错啊。偷点东西去。。。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay2: 放了？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://wenwen.soso.com/z/q2006665604.htm?pid=mail.wen14
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 看电视真的会减寿吗？ - 精华知识 - 搜搜问问
<L-----D> MaskRay2, xmonad 是用 haskell 写的？
<foob> cfy: (defun foo (&key a b (c nil c-p)))
<cfy> foob: 干嘛？
<MaskRay2> L-----D: en
<MaskRay2> zhan: o
<cfy> MaskRay2: 干净
<cfy> MaskRay2: 你的配置啥协议发布？
<cfy> MaskRay2: 你不说清楚，我们怎么抄啊。。。
<L-----D> MaskRay2, 我不太明白他说的tile是什么意思
<foob> cfy: (c nil c-p)看不大懂
<cfy> MaskRay2: 反正别gpl
<pokerFace> 杨千桦有 BB 啦
<zhan> MaskRay2: 我一直用 RunOrRaise 的
<luoshupeng> ;-)
<cfy> foob: c的值默认是nil,如果有比如(foo :c)的话，说明提供了c,那么c-p就会为t
<MaskRay2> cfy: public domain
<cfy> foob: 否则c-p是nil
<cfy> MaskRay2: 我搜搜。。。
<zhan> cfy: public domain 就是拿来干啥都行
<foob> cfy: 如果(foo :C)那么C-P=T 否则 C-P=NIL?
<cfy> foob: 对。c-p的作用就是有没有提供参数c，有就是t,没有提供，就是nil
<foob> understand
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 教别人cl?
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay_: 想实现一个简单的splay
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不会cl...
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 那啥？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 啥？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 教别人
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 没有啊
<Cherrot> 可以确定图片在PDF中被放大是DPI的问题了，只有96DPI才行。。
<cece> ccc
<Freebuilder> 今日论坛好慢
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac284659/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 世界第一强音：李春姬警告美韩网络暴红 - AcFun.tv
<pocoyo> roylez_: http://gb.cri.cn/radio/ 这种网络电台聊天室 是不是 irc 形式的？
<roylez_> pocoyo: 未必，不过也应该类似了吧
<roylez_> adam8157: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/612edf3agw1dp0xgvqtwkj.jpg
<adam8157> roylez_: lol
<Cherrot> 求教， 在哪可以设置屏幕显示的DPI？
<zhan> Cg
<zhan> Cherrot: Xresources
<Cherrot> zhan: 哦 thanks
<lolicon> 我想把 http://gentoo-overlays.zugaina.org/foo-overlay/portage/sys-fs/e4rat/ 这个目录同步到本地有什么办法
<sevk> lolicon ⇪ t: Index of /foo-overlay/portage/sys-fs/e4rat
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ ..gnome2么，，貌似调整很简单，，
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: Gnome3哦……
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ ..好吧，，貌似安装 gnome-tweak就可以，，是 gnome3默认的配置工具。。
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: gnome-tweak-tool 没有的，顶多能改文字大小。我想看看屏幕DPI怎么设置，因为截图DPI都是72，我想要96……
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ .. 我还想将 fedora默认的 96改成 90.. 你竟然要改大。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ 我以前用 gnome2的时候就是改成 90的。。
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 是这样子，截图放在latex里输出到PDF就被放大了……又不想一张图一张图的处理……
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 其实就是想截图能生成96DPI的图而已:)
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ .. 听说tex貌似可以用 tex代码，，改写的，，
<zhan> Cherrot: 你这问题恨抽象
<zhan> Cherrot: 你插图加上 scale 参数不就是了么
<pocoyo> roylez_: 我看像。
<Cherrot> zhan: 请问 Xresources 咋个整？  有没有简单的方式察看当前的DPI设置呢?
<roylez_> zhan: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac285299/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y Rémi GAILLARD的搞笑视频小合集 - AcFun.tv
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ 而且 貌似 tex生成 pdf有直接命令 texi2pdf xxoo.tex -o xxoo.pdf 详情的 参数 自己 man 或者 --help
<pocoyo> roylez_: 里面有个pidgin插件那样可以显示图片。
<zhan> Cherrot: Xft.dpi: 96
<roylez_> pocoyo: 这都被你发现了
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯，那我搜一下tex能不能设置，每张图都要处理scale太痛苦了……
<pocoyo> roylez_: 我注册了个 nick .
<zhan> CyrusYzGTt: 你这 texi2pdf 是神马妖怪命令？
<zhan> Cherrot: 插图的时候加上 scale 参数
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ ,, latex带的，，
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ 将 tex 直接生成 pdf ..
<zhan> CyrusYzGTt: 你这是将 texi 生成 pdf 吧
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ 还有 texi2dvi   texi2html  texi2pdf  。。。
<zhan> CyrusYzGTt: texi 和 tex 是不一样的
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ ,,好吧，是 texlive2007 ..
<Cherrot> zhan: CyrusYzGTt: 找到两条前导命令：
<Cherrot> \pdfpxdimen=1in
<Cherrot> \divide\pdfpxdimen by 96
<Cherrot> 我测试一下
<zhan> CyrusYzGTt: 那时候也应该是 pdflatex latex 这样的啊
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ ,, 好吧，，我上次看 alick的 演讲，，玩过三分钟。。
<zhan> CyrusYzGTt: texi 是 texinfo 格式的文件。可以生成 info 格式的文件
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ ,, 好吧，，
<zhan> Cherrot: 其实我还是没弄明白你的具体问题。就是插个图？还是啥
<Cherrot> zhan: 就是插个图，截图都是72DPI的，导致生成PDF后图片被放大了，因为PDF是96DPI的。
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ 输出 pdf中的图片的 dpi问题。。貌似我听到的是这个
<Cherrot> 对 :)
<zhan> 图片放大了，通过 scale 参数不就可以变小么。<== 我疑惑的是这个
<jonnyPeng> 大家好！网上说UBUNTU伤笔记本硬盘，不知道是不是真的啊，若是如此，怀疑中。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39Z_4cNAuCw&feature=g-sci&context=G25c93adCIAAAAAAALAA
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y YouTube - 神奇！無須保護套也可將 iPhone 放進水中！
<Cherrot> zhan: 是可以的，可这样就得看每张图片的DPI，毕竟不是所有的图片都来源于我的截图，我想找个偷懒的办法
<MeaCulpa_> jonnyPeng: 没这回事
<mmgmmw> test
<sevk> mmgmmw, .. .. ㍮ 22:18 新年快乐，除夕还有 9.07天
<csslayer> jonnyPeng: 老黄历了
<jonnyPeng> 嗯！若是如此，世界上这么多服务器都挂掉啦
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XsKEg3SZ2w&feature=g-sci&context=G26474c7CIAAAAAAAqAA
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y YouTube - GPU Wars Round 2: ASUS GTX 590 vs Sapphire HD 7970 Video Card Shootout
<csslayer> jonnyPeng: 那个问题不光针对ubuntu的，包括所有linux
<zhan> Cherrot: 调图很累的，大小，参数什么的还是要精细考虑
<csslayer> jonnyPeng: 另外主要是笔记本
<jonnyPeng> 我的就是笔记本啊
<Cherrot> zhan: 嗯 修改图片更麻烦…… 我再找找有没有tex指令可以搞定吧
<jonnyPeng> 难道是真的？
<CyrusYzGTt> tex               texexpand         texi2pdf          text2pcap
<CyrusYzGTt>  texlinks
<Cherrot> jonnyPeng: 别担心这个，等你的笔记本退役了硬盘都不会有什么性能下降
<jonnyPeng> 还有，我发现在Gnome环境下装KDE环境的环境总有一些问题，大家有没有教程啊
<Cherrot> jonnyPeng: 我只装了Gnome和Qt库  总有什么问题？
<jonnyPeng> 嗯！完美不在人间，总比在Win环境下被迫被应用程序绑架好
<jonnyPeng> 我装了Aduex，总有一些BUG
<MeaCulpa_> jonnyPeng: 啥绑架？
<jonnyPeng> 就是后台运行啊、开机启动
<MeaCulpa_> jonnyPeng: 还不是你自己装的...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 吃得如何？
<jonnyPeng> 呵呵，我试试装QT裤
<MeaCulpa_> jonnyPeng: 你Ubuntu里绑架你的服务和内核模块绝对比Win多得多
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 极其一般
<jonnyPeng> 是吗？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 自讨腰包的
<jonnyPeng> 但是进程还是要低一些啊
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 加上你这嘴刁的
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 恩三个老板凑起来的
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 吃了半小时我们就停下开始聊美食
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: .
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 然后聊小强，昆虫
<zhan> CyrusYzGTt: 我看了下，貌似 texi2xxx 的命令之前确实能处理 tex 文件什么的。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 无聊呢
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ 嗯。
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ ,,不过貌似 升级到 f16后，，不能完全在linux下生成 ctex的tex模版
<jonnyPeng> 谢谢大家，去睡觉了
<zhan> CyrusYzGTt: 你还在用哪个时代的 texlive？
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ ,, fedora的官方源的，
<zhan> CyrusYzGTt: 我后来都是自己装然后用 tlmgr 管理的
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ ..
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ ..好吧，，额，，
<zhan> CyrusYzGTt: 可以直接 tlmgr  install ctex
 * happyaron context 用户飘过
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ ,, 话说，，包管理器，，最近。。然后感觉很烦。。
<mraandtux> 大家上Ubuntu中文论坛有被重置吗？
<zhan> happyaron: 竟然玩 context
<happyaron> zhan: :)
<zhan> happyaron: 我觉得 context 叫玩家， latex 的叫用户
<happyaron> zhan: 为啥呢
<Cherrot> 你们就别吓唬新手啦 吼吼
<happyaron> Cherrot: 我不是新手了。lol
<Cherrot> happyaron: 俺又没说你…… ;)
<happyaron> ...
<zhan> 玩家就是玩得凶。要干活啥的还是 latex
<Cherrot> zhan: 还是没找到满意的解决方法，看来设置scale是最简单的办法了
<happyaron> zhan: 我用context干活。没学会latex
 * Cherrot 我用最傻瓜的LyX……
<happyaron> Cherrot: 机器太老，用着卡。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 在libreoffice用 latex模块 的飘过
<Cherrot> happyaron: 啊？那也……太老了吧
<happyaron> ...
<roylez_> happyaron: 你啥时候上了context的贼船的？
<roylez_> Cherrot: 乜？ libreoffice用latex模块？
<Cherrot> roylez_: 是 CyrusYzGTt。 libreoffice有latex模块的
<roylez_> Cherrot: ...
<Cherrot> roylez_: 我蛋疼的gnome-shell用不了libreoffice ;)
<straybirdsnest_> 进来以后就一直挂着这个聊天室，没想到挂了一晚上啊，冒个泡……
<sevk> 新 因特网相关软件 • firefox9的flash插件怎么装？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360692 装完10.04，习惯不了ff3.6了 于是把自带的删了，从ff官网下了ff9直接解压到/usr/lib/下能用 但是不知道怎么装flash插件，把adobe下载来的libflashplayer.so复制到各种地方貌似都不会被加载（想想也是必然的吧，不用安装的FF9怎么知道哪里去找flas …
 * Cherrot 这家伙真能折腾……
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ gnome3 路过
 * Cherrot 装软件的方式好简单粗暴啊 NB啊
<happyaron> roylez_: 有一年半以上了。
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 我也是gnome3嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ f16 x86_64 gnome3 飘过
<straybirdsnest_> 我觉得flash插件我用的是一个补充包上面的
<happyaron> iGoogle: ee?
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: U11.10 x86_64 gnome3 ……
<CyrusYzGTt> straybirdsnest_§ flash插件 一般是 在 ~/.mozilla/plugins /usr/lib64/flash-plugin  /usr/lib64/mozilla/plugins|wrapperplugins
 * Cherrot ee 神出鬼没的啊
<straybirdsnest_> 用那个源的就都能用了，所以我就没在意过了。
<CyrusYzGTt> straybirdsnest_§ 我也是，，不过貌似最近 flash出 11.2 beta3 了。。 试用过很强大。。
<straybirdsnest_> 刚才去随意看了一下youku，能用啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> libreoffice-writer2latex
<happyaron> iGoogle: 不说话就踢了
<CyrusYzGTt> libreoffice-writer2xhtml
<cfy> happyaron: 赶紧的
<straybirdsnest_> 话说有没有人装过django的扩展库啊？我这里安装某两个包结果gcc报错了。
<Cherrot> happyaron: 踢了~
<snoop_fy> straybirdsnest_: 装过，没报错
<happyaron> lol
<snoop_fy> straybirdsnest_: 直接用的python，需要用gcc?
<lolicon> ....
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ v5
<Cherrot> lol
<cfy> happyaron: ...
<snoop_fy> straybirdsnest_: 好吧，我想我装的不是扩展
<roylez_> happyaron: 比我还狠
<straybirdsnest_> 我也不清楚，但是那提示是来自gcc没错
<cfy> roylez_: 年轻人，冲动啊
<happyaron> roylez_: ee以前说的，频道里每个人都ping一下，不说话的就是bot。
<happyaron> cfy: ...
<happyaron> lol
<tiejohn> wps 怎么还没出？
<cfy> happyaron: 你忘了。。。ee不是人
<cfy> happyaron: 是神。。。
<Cherrot> cfy: ....
<happyaron> cfy: 额
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ .. 要不要先为你默哀。。等待 神罚
<happyaron> 你看，他没上来，说明真是bot，不是神。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 神估计忙着呢。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 说不定是崽崽打游戏呢。。。
<happyaron> cfy: lol
<cfy> happyaron: 你打电话过去问问
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 好吧，  神说，华夏年元月忙
<cfy> 帮我爸装xp....
<cfy> xp真不好用。。。。
<cfy> 真麻烦，麻烦死了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 为么不装 win7 ..
<zhan> xp
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 我爸说装xp,我敢装win7?
<cfy> zhan: 唉
<zhan> roylez_: 主席，貌似你以前用 context 的？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 不是有 主题修改，还有将 使用 admin的对话框，，等一些特征 取消就是 winxp了
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 哦。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 不熟悉。。。。只用来跑dota和专业软件。。。
<zhan> cfy: 你给装个 ubuntu
 * cfy 我只是个一般用户。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 有些 话是不能全听，的特别是你懂得，不然明知道不好给父母用，，那是不孝
<cfy> zhan:  那打牌怎么办？我爸用电脑的时间和我一样长。。。。
<cfy> zhan: 比我长。。。。
<Cherrot> cfy: 装完Ubuntu估计你爸会抽死你 XD
<cfy> Cherrot: 是啊。。。
<MaskRay> ...
<zhan> 打牌。。。
<cfy> 又不是从来不用电脑的。。。
<cfy> 早被windows绑架了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 装 win7 旗舰版，， 这个 32bit也完全兼容。。
<roylez_> zhan: 曾经
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 我只有64bit的。。。。
<roylez_> zhan: 毕业论文拿这个写的
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 就是 要你安装 win7 64bit 旗舰版，，
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<cfy> roylez_: phd?
<Cherrot> cfy: 我爸妈一直用的XP，装别的系统肯定受不了，老人家不习惯改变。比如给他们装个宝石迷阵游戏，他们玩一年也是玩经典模式，其他游戏模式不习惯
<roylez_> cfy: .
<cfy> Cherrot: +1
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 64bit的旗舰版 安装32bit的 兼容很好
<Colin-shzsc> 我妈最近爱玩五子连珠，好在 gnome 游戏里面本来就有个五子连珠，如果一道去我表哥那儿，拿我的电脑玩玩也基本上没什么问题
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 不折腾了。。。麻烦死了
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 好吧，， ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<cfy> 我再去看看。。。
<Colin-shzsc> 家里台式机一直是我妈用着
<cfy> 我爸开始用360了。。。
<cfy> 360装系统更新
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: +1 我妈也喜欢five or more
<straybirdsnest_> gcc -pthread -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -g -fwrapv -O2 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -fPIC -DPYODBC_VERSION=3.0.3 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c /home/straybirdsnest/build/pyodbc/src/buffer.cpp -o build/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/home/straybirdsnest/build/pyodbc/src/buffer.o -Wno-write-strings
<straybirdsnest_> gcc: error trying to exec 'cc1plus': execvp: 没有那个文件或目录
<straybirdsnest_> 你看，出错信息出来了
<cfy> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> straybirdsnest_§ .. 我觉得 yum install gcc* 基本解决，，还装上 gcc-go
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ .. 360.. 好久木有用了，
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: i don't like 360
<straybirdsnest_> 我试试看，谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 好吧，，  用 CClean飘过
<zhan> roylez_: 懒得折腾模板，用 latex 算了
<roylez_> zhan: LyX足矣
<roylez_> zhan: 我基本上不用ERT
<zhan> roylez_: emacs+auxtex+cdlatex ， 最好，没有之一
<roylez_> zhan: 我早就该想到你是这么个用法了，早该踢你出去了
<pocoyo>   cdlatex 算啥？
<MaskRay> cdlatex 干啥？
<zhan> roylez_: 你没用过。。不知道吧
<pocoyo> MaskRay: ...
<roylez_> zhan: LyX最高
<cfy> roylez_: 那emacs+latex呢？
<happyaron> zhan: latex 才折腾呢。。。
<zhan> MaskRay， pocoyo 一些缩写，比 auxtex 本身的方便，例如插图，输入 fg<TAB> 就可以了
<roylez_> cfy: 渣
 * cfy 唉，我用的太过时了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ .. 为么不是 vim-latex..
<MaskRay> zhan: org-mode生成latex
<zhan> happyaron: 不操心模板
<cfy> MaskRay: 中文呢？
<cfy> snugglecat: 猫叔
<cfy> snugglecat: 为啥 LOL是C杀手？
<snugglecat> cfy, .....
<byzantium> 问一下阿 就是 在进行cp 的时候能够设置显示条吗 ？
<happyaron> zhan: 一个模板走天下。当然要求格式的时候随便改改
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 猫叔叔
<pocoyo> cfy: 中文没问题。  头改成 ctex 的就行了。
<snugglecat> buzhidao
<snugglecat> 不知道
<cfy> pocoyo: ctex?
<MaskRay> cfy: org-xelatex.el ...
<byzantium> 总是看不到大文件的拷贝的显示
<cfy> byzantium: rsync
<snugglecat> cfy, 我只知道他是天才
<MaskRay> cfy: 还记得以前找的 org-xelatex.el 吗
<zhan> MaskRay: org-mode 可以嵌入 cdlatex 的。而且用 org-mode 比 auctex 还是差点
<cfy> byzantium: rsync --progress --partial
<pocoyo> cfy: 中文的宏包。
<cfy> MaskRay: 有点点映像
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ 试试 -v
<MaskRay> zhan: 但可以生成其他文档
<cfy> snugglecat: 然后呢？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 将猫放脖子很暖和啊
<happyaron> context不操心中文
<snugglecat> cfy, 没然后啊， 就是天才， 有 C 语言问题问他
<cfy> snugglecat: ....
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 昨天猫儿子做我被子。
<straybird> 表示看到各种技术言论很犀利啊。各种不懂，哈哈哈。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..睡在你的  JJ 上 - -
<zhan> MaskRay: org-beamer 还是很好用的
<snugglecat> straybird, 啥犀利
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你的 猫..睡在你的  JJ 上 - -
<byzantium> 呵呵  我是想 找个能够显示进度条的
<zhan> happyaron: latex 操心中文的时代早过去了
<byzantium> CyrusYzGTt, 那个只是显示拷贝
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ ..不知道。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 话说，我有C99的标准。
<byzantium> CyrusYzGTt, 奥 谢谢
<cfy> MaskRay: 不是草案
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 差不多那位置。 它体温有点高， 盖久就烫了
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ 找 上游踢意见
<snugglecat> byzantium, 显示啥进度条
<MaskRay> cfy: 另求c11标准
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. ..
<cfy> MaskRay: ...
<cfy> adam8157: 有没有搞到c11？
<happyaron> zhan: xetex生成出来的丑啊
<snugglecat> byzantium, 找到老婆的进度条 ????
<happyaron> zhan: ctex那类宏包有从来没折腾明白过。
<pocoyo> happyaron: 换成 ctex 的宏包就不丑陋了。
<snugglecat> byzantium, 你的进度条到百分几了
<zhan> happyaron: 不知丑从何来。
<byzantium> snugglecat, 就是拷贝大文件时的进度条
<adam8157> cfy: 有draft 和最终版基本无区别
<snugglecat> zhan, 丑从母亲来
<straybird> 对了，要定制一个包括启动界面在内的东西是不是需要学会很多东西啊？
<zhan> happyaron: ctex 宏包就是不折腾啊
<cfy> adam8157: 求
<snugglecat> zhan, 错了
<cfy> MaskRay: c11有用么。。。哪里可以用？
<byzantium> snugglecat, 有时候拷贝一个大的文件的时候 和 死掉一样
<snugglecat> zhan, 丑从父亲来。
<cfy> adam8157: gcc能用c11了么？
<cfy> byzantium: rsync
<zhan> snugglecat: 猫叔，你是说你的猫儿子丑么？
<adam8157> cfy: http://wangcong.org/blog/archives/1843
<snugglecat> zhan, 才华从母亲来
<sevk> adam8157,啥网址y C 语言新标准——C11 at A Geek’s Page
<cfy> adam8157: 你的那个啥内核开发环境搞好了么？
 * adam8157 <-- ANSI C 支持者 基本不用新特性
<adam8157> cfy: 早就
<adam8157> cfy: 等我周末贴上去吧
<cfy> adam8157: 哦。
 * adam8157 afk
<happyaron> zhan: 没折腾明白
<snugglecat> zhan, 没听说过一个故事吗， 一漂亮女人对一某伟人说“我们结婚吧， 将来孩子像我漂亮， 像你那样有才华”。 那伟人就说“怕就怕孩子像我一样丑陋， 像你那样笨”
<MaskRay> cfy: 等待它被广泛支持时，是不是大家都不用c了。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 不会吧。。。
<zhan> happyaron: ...
<cfy> MaskRay: 你准备用啥重写linux?nginx?
<snugglecat> zhan, 所以 推论 丑从 父亲来， 才华继承于母亲
<cfy> MaskRay: sbcl和clozurecl也以来c啊
<pocoyo> happyaron: 我基本折腾可用了 改天交流。
<cfy> MaskRay: 那也有小部分需要重写
<byzantium> cfy,   xiexie
<cfy> MaskRay: 话说，某些中国公司也不用c99吧。。
<happyaron> zhan: 于是我就用context了，而且用着还挺舒服。
<snugglecat> byzantium, 进度条在哪阿
<snugglecat> byzantium, cli 程序加个进度条???
<cfy> MaskRay: c99也没广泛使用吧
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你找到老婆的进度条到百分几了
<byzantium> snugglecat, 就是呈现出拷贝le多少的文件乐
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ，， 0%
<snugglecat> byzantium, 你自己做的文件管理器??? 还是哪的
<zhan> byzantium: 类似 wget？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦
<cfy> byzantium: rsync才是王道啊
<byzantium> cfy, 对啊
<cfy> byzantium: rsync -rtv src/ dst/
<snugglecat> 王道??
<cfy> snugglecat: 猫叔
<snugglecat> 就一妇道
<byzantium> cfy, 正在拷贝着呐
<zhan> happyaron: 其实自己用倒是无所谓，但是比如要投稿什么的，还是 latex 多。
<byzantium> zhan, 对的  找到乐 就是rsync
<cfy> snugglecat: 猫叔。。。。。快去玩猫吧。。
<snugglecat> 猫自己玩
<cfy> snugglecat: ...
<happyaron> zhan: 的确，所以我有点期待lualatex支持中文
<zhan> happyaron: luatex 不是一直都可以支持么？
<snugglecat> 支持中文？ 先让中文替代英语作为通用语吧
<cfy> MaskRay: nginx使用C写的。。但是makefile貌似是用的Makefile.PL.....
<cfy> snugglecat: 猫叔。。
<MaskRay> cfy: makefile.pl ?
<snugglecat> 怎么
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。搞错了。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 是perl modules那块，用了
<zhan> happyaron: 你不是用的 context minimals？
<straybird> 继续求助好了，pip install pyodbc,gcc报错gcc -pthread -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -g -fwrapv -O2 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -fPIC -DPYODBC_VERSION=3.0.3 -I/usr/include/python2.7 -c /home/straybirdsnest/build/pyodbc/src/buffer.cpp -o build/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/home/straybirdsnest/build/pyodbc/src/buffer.o -Wno-write-strings
<straybird>  gcc: error trying to exec 'cc1plus': execvp: 没有那个文件或目录，彩笔求助啊。
<happyaron> zhan: 是
<Kandu> straybird: 要裝 build-essential
<MaskRay> cfy: 弃perl用ruby吧
<cfy> MaskRay: ruby太慢。。。为啥不用cl呢。。。。
<zhan> cc1plus 都没有，搞毛啊
<cfy> MaskRay: cl比C慢几倍
<zhan> happyaron: 那玩意不是支持中文么。。
<Kandu> 慢20倍以內的，基本都可接受吧
<cfy> MaskRay: perl的文本处理,hash很快啊。re也很快
<snugglecat> straybird, C 问题问 LOL_ 他是天才
<cfy> Kandu: 那应该是20以内的
<happyaron> zhan: 但是想用latex的模板又省事的话，要等等lualatex
<byzantium> 直接  awk不久成乐
<cfy> Kandu: pascal呢？
<MaskRay> cfy: ruby1.9快了
<cfy> byzantium: awk......
<cfy> byzantium: 不要开玩笑哦。
<byzantium> 为啥这么说
<cfy> MaskRay: 我都学了cl啦
<Kandu> cfy: 看編譯器怎麼寫
<MaskRay> cfy: ruby的re也很好用，而且没有perl那样magic
<Kandu> cfy: 最近我用 pascal 元編程，就慢很多了
<cfy> MaskRay: 自己用cl,比赛用C，很好很强大
<snugglecat> straybird, 他不会怕就晓飞了， 难道不是天才么
<byzantium> 做文本处理很好阿
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵。
<cfy> byzantium: :)
<snugglecat> straybird, 他不会爬就晓飞了， 难道不是天才么
<straybird> 按照这个网速，得下好久了，家中小水管伤不起啊。
<byzantium> 惭愧  我只是刚刚看到 说awk文本处理很好的
<cfy> byzantium: 好吧。
<cfy> byzantium: perl是王道呢。
<Kandu> cfy: 嵌了個 pascal 腳本解釋器，編譯成字節碼，然後就成腳本語言了
<MaskRay> cfy: cl写脚本挺麻烦的吧
<cfy> 单行用perl,超过两行cl
<byzantium> cfy, perl语法很古怪的
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, "今天，我让空浴室的水一直放着，好假装我不再是孤身一人。FML" 这个不错
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你也可以试试
<byzantium> cfy, ruby也不错  文本处理
<cfy> MaskRay: 还行吧。库太坑爹了 T_T,有个doc，就属于很好的模块了。一般有个exmaple或者test程序，我就笑了
<cfy> byzantium: 。。。
<cfy> Kandu: haha
<byzantium> 你们都是大神 呵呵
<straybird> 要是今晚睡不着，玩会怪物猎人3G就去学一些基础的算法好了。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 滚，， 不知道现在是阶梯计算的吗。。 我向 水利局告你
<cfy> byzantium: 你不要听说啊。
<snugglecat> ......
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 那试试不叠被子
<byzantium> ？
<MaskRay> 在一定量的用户基础下考虑优雅，所以不学python
<cfy> MaskRay: 我的专业要求我，需要精通C之类的。
<cfy> MaskRay: 学个haskell,太高层了
<zhan> python 也不错啊
<snugglecat> byzantium, 你是小鬼
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 。。好吧，，我 从高三开始就不叠被子。。
<byzantium> cfy, C什么程度才是精通呐
 * snugglecat 摸着小鬼的头
<cfy> byzantium: 把， 深入理解计算机系统 看完
<snugglecat> byzantium, 问 LOL_ 天才
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 洗澡去
<zhan> ruby 在 case 里面可以用 re 真是很妖怪
<zhan> cfy: csapp？
<cfy> zhan: 嗯
<MaskRay> zhan: 因为ruby语法比它好……
<byzantium> 我那次在QQ群里说  xchat的ubuntu-cn这个频道  有很多大神  他们直接说那些人离他们太远了
<cfy> 嗯，我看了 精通正则表达式 我就觉得我精通re了
<cfy> 等我看完 csapp,我就说我精通C了。
<cfy> 不然简历不好写啊 T_T
<straybird> 我也觉得这里很多大神，还好我只写玩具程序毫无压力啊
<zhan> cfy: csapp 确实很赞。
<cfy> 等我看完taocp
<cfy> 我就说我精通一般的算法了
<zhan> taocp，你就装吧
<cfy> 还有啥，我想想。。。
<cfy> zhan: 啊？
<cfy> zhan: 不明白
<byzantium> 好 考考你   dijkstra算法 说说
<byzantium> 呵呵
<cfy> zhan: 是不是，说我永远不可能看完 哈哈
<Kandu> 等你有了小孩，你就精通 AI 了 XD
<byzantium> cfy
<MaskRay> haskell尽管也有20年了，但不好的语言包袱比python少很多
<zhan> cfy: 没。我可不敢这么说
<cfy> zhan: ...
<cfy> byzantium: 我看看
<byzantium> cfy, 看看是啥意思？
<zhan> cfy: 估计高老爷子都写不完了
<cfy> zhan: ...
<cfy> byzantium: 我又没说我看完了。。。
<cfy> byzantium: 你想啥呢
<cfy> Kandu: ...
<byzantium> cfy, :-)
<cfy> Kandu: 怪不得 roylez_ 不报那个ai班。。。。
<byzantium> 很多还是学生呀
<byzantium> ？
<straybird> 果然还是聊天室好玩啊，各种刷屏，比什么QQ群给力多了
<zhan> 我觉得你要被 t 了
<byzantium> 不过感觉 支持中文的频道太少了
<cfy> zhan: 怎么会。。。
<snugglecat> byzantium, 自己建一个
<snugglecat> byzantium, 建个钓鱼的
<byzantium> 没用阿
<roylez_> cfy: 啥？
<byzantium> snugglecat, 本身知道xchat的就很少
<snugglecat> byzantium, 名字换一个字母啥的
<cfy> roylez_: 没啥。
<zhan> roylez_: 这周你t他没？
<snugglecat> byzantium, 知道 mirc 的很多
<byzantium> snugglecat, mirc是啥呀？
<byzantium> snugglecat, 惭愧没用国
<roylez_> cfy: 最近咋样？做好了没？
<byzamtiun> byzamtiun, 另一个 非常老牌的 irc 客户端
<byzantium> byzamtiun, 大哥  光改名 晓得是啥意思不？？？
<byzantium> byzamtiun, 拿上边的人员多不》？
<zhan> 我觉得这两个人。。。
<straybird> 感觉挺多软件也写得不错，就是没什么人用。
<byzamtiun> byzantium, 像我酱紫的钓鱼， 你就 建一个 #ubuutu-cn 房间
<cfy> roylez_: 我刚回来啊
<byzamtiun> 或者 #uduntu-cn 的
 * cfy 洗澡去。。。
<cfy> zhan: 你。。。
<byzantium> byzamtiun, 建房件是为了能够对自己有帮助
<roylez_> zhan: 帮个忙
 * cfy ....
<zhan> byzantium: byzamtiun 你们两个人太有基情了
<snugglecat> byzantium, 开房是为了 ooxx 有帮助
<zhan> cfy: 喔也
<byzantium> zhan, 没办法 这哥们太热情了
<byzantium> snugglecat, 奥 也是
<straybird> 但愿今晚能把这堆扩展包神马的都给折腾好，还得用，太麻烦了
<snugglecat> byzantium, 你要酱紫想， 建房间是为了能够帮助人。 而不是对自己有帮助
<byzantium> snugglecat, 不过太虚拟化了
<zhan> cfy: 快，三呼主席万岁，不然。。。
<byzantium> snugglecat, 是的
<byzantium> snugglecat, 彼此帮助呗
<snugglecat> 要贡献自己的青春给.....
<byzantium> snugglecat, 你们很多都是学生吧？
<cfy> zhan: 我先去洗澡
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 奉献你的 处 出来
<snugglecat> byzantium, 学生不知道， 都是男的基本可以肯定
<byzantium> snugglecat, 女生很喜欢 界面比较可爱些的聊天工具
<snugglecat> byzantium, 哦
<straybird> 搞得我都没心情搞了，还是编译错误，这次是缺python.h了
<byzantium> snugglecat, 因此呐  这个不是太受女生欢喜的
<byzantium> straybird, ？
<straybird> cc1plus: 警告： command line option ‘-Wstrict-prototypes’ is valid for Ada/C/ObjC but not for C++ [默认启用]
<straybird> In file included from /home/straybirdsnest/build/pyodbc/src/buffer.cpp:12:0:
<straybird> /home/straybirdsnest/build/pyodbc/src/pyodbc.h:41:20: 致命错误： Python.h：没有那个文件或目录
<straybird> 编译中断。
<straybird> error: command 'gcc' failed with exit status 1
<snugglecat> byzantium, http://imagebin.org/193421 这个聊天的够可爱了么
<straybird> 有些受不了这东西怎么那么麻烦，估计得找个时间去请教叫我装这个环境的家伙了
<zhan> straybird: 缺啥装啥
<Kandu> straybird: 缺 python-dev
<straybird> 好，继续给它装
<snugglecat> zhan, 越发觉得我的界面风格很萝莉啊
<zhan> snugglecat: 。。。。
<straybird> 表示很想把界面都改成宅向，可惜没那个技术
<snugglecat> straybird, 啥意思
<byzantium> snugglecat, 大哥来  怎么把聊天上传上去了哈
<zhan> straybird: 拜猫叔为师
<snugglecat> straybird, 界面风格么
<straybird> 不仅仅是界面风格啊，得从启动界面开始折腾
<byzantium> zhan, 谁是猫叔阿
<snugglecat> straybird, 装 qtcurve style， 然后按自己的去改
<snugglecat> straybird, qtcurve style 至少可以让自己调界面， 其他的再想
<straybird> 表示只知道一只叫做茂叔的，创造了一个闻名全世界的水管工
<zhan> snugglecat: 猫叔，你的字体丑得不能忍了
<snugglecat> 我喜欢
<straybird> 你们还能看到别人用的字体？
<byzantium> cyt    有熟悉这个网名的吗？
<snugglecat> straybird, http://imagebin.org/193421 你没看到么
<snugglecat> zhan, 哪个字体
<zhan> 这 straybird 太可爱了
<snugglecat> 聊天窗口的字体么
<snugglecat> zhan, 收养他
<zhan> snugglecat: 聊天窗口里面的。
<straybird> 汗，这还被卷进去了啊
<snugglecat> 哦
<byzantium> bye ,  everybody  good  night
<byzantium> t
<snugglecat> 没有好的和 英文 称线字体 相配的中文字体呢
<straybird> 连一句晚安都说不上呢
<snugglecat> 只好用宋体了
 * zhan 无衬线主义
<straybird> 我暂时查查那个东西，以后有空了瞧瞧
<snugglecat> knownbad, 李登辉出来立挺蔡英文了
<knownbad> 我拿玉米棒挺李登辉
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 我舍不得
<knownbad> 舍不得你的玉米棒？  哪我拿榴梿好了。
<snugglecat> 好的
<zhan> 仙人掌
<knownbad> 李登辉是个日本狗腿子
<knownbad> 台湾本土的汉奸。
<snugglecat> 奶妈的
<knownbad> 这不是我说的。  之前日本不让他访问，他还装死最后日本给了他签证。
<knownbad> 以医疗的人道考量。
<snugglecat> zhan, 这个如何
<snugglecat> zhan, 这个如何 http://imagebin.org/193424
<zhan> snugglecat: 圆体啊，只是有点虚
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你偷笑吧， 国内的 窃国 的更多
<snugglecat> knownbad, 台湾只有一个， 国内所有官都是啊
<knownbad> 没这么不要脸死也要去日本吧？
<straybird> 果然不明真相不问度娘问谷哥才行啊
<straybird> 貌似有人有写怎么改开机动画呢
<knownbad> 他死时可能会切腹以谢日本天皇。
<snugglecat> zhan, 我只是觉得圆体和我英文的 Helvetica 可以相配
<snugglecat> knownbad, 国内的窃国贼不是早早就将家人搬到美国了么
<snugglecat> 还为美国贡献呢
<zhan> snugglecat: 我觉得配 DejaVu 的也不错啊
<snugglecat> zhan, 我不懂字体， 就是贪 Helvetica 名声大而已
<knownbad> 起码美国没入侵中国和台湾吧？  日本？  拜托用脑袋想想。
<snugglecat> 好吧
<knownbad> 美国还帮过中国，就算是国民党吧。
<knownbad> 虽说是后来还是捅了一刀。
<snugglecat> 哎， 都差不多。 我是不懂了， 或许李登辉是真心卖国， 国内的贪官只是贪利吧
<straybird> 我觉得还是别聊ZZ相关话题的好，虽然只是插个话
<snugglecat> straybird, :)
<knownbad> 到也不是卖不卖，就有媚日吧。
<snugglecat> 好吧， 不说了
<knownbad> 什么是 zz？
<snugglecat> JJ
<zhan> zz？
<knownbad> snugglecat: 那你下次去 #archlinux-cn 问我吧。
<snugglecat> 好的
<snugglecat> 我去忙了。
<straybird> 好吧，我发现了一个问题，装那个包貌似想要把python的库类都给编译一遍
<zhan> 哦。politics
<zhan> straybird: 你装啥玩意啊
<straybird> 现在说找不到sql.h了，我还得去装个sql的开发包吗？
<straybird> pip install django
<straybird> pip install django-extensions
<straybird> pip install django-storages
<straybird> pip install pyodbc
<straybird> pip install pygraphviz
<straybird> 只是为了这几行，要折腾我个半天
<straybird> 是不是还得装个sql-dev?
<cfy> zhan: fish
<cfy> zhan: ...
<straybird> 汗
<Ucarenya> 我擦，上海台转播ufc了
<cfy> zhan: 看big bang去。。
<zhan> cfy: 不是叫你三呼主席万岁的么
<zhan> cfy: tbbt s05 确实差多了
<straybird> 你们这是干嘛啊？
<cfy> roylez_: 又怎么了。。。
<zhan> 哈哈
<cfy> zhan: 我表示刚回来嘛。。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 刚才不是我踢的
<cfy> roylez_: 怎么不是。。
<roylez_> cfy: 我只踢一次
<cfy> *** You have been kicked off channel #ubuntu-cn by roylez_ (~roylez@unaffiliated/roylez): cfy
<cfy> roylez_: ....
<straybird> 哈哈哈哈
<straybird> 太囧了
<zhan> straybird: 你也试试？
<straybird> 我就不试这个连环踢了
<ofan_> Yoooooooooo
<Kandu> straybird: 若源碼裡寫有依賴的，就去看看。沒寫的，用 apt-file 查.  unixodbc-dev
<straybird> 我试试找找那个临时文件吧，还不知道丢在哪里呢
<Kandu> straybird: 源裡面的 python-django 不夠用?
<straybird> 某君为了图形化的某界面，硬是还得装几个
<straybird> 一点办法都没有，没有后面两个包就少好多麻烦了
<cfy> zhan: 擦，又一部更新了。。。不睡觉了。。
<straybird> 稍微查了一下
<straybird> http://packages.trisquel.info/zh-cn/source/slaine/pyodbc
<sevk> straybird ⇪ t: Trisquel -- 在 slaine 中的 pyodbc 源码包详细信息
<straybird> 这个东西貌似很麻烦
<zhan> cfy: 不喜欢追美剧。。。
<iGoogle> nnnnd 哈皮搞啥
<zhan> iGoogle: 阿姨
<zhan> iGoogle: 你调皮被t了吧
<iGoogle> 鱼鱼。你还不去找妹子。
<iGoogle> 夜晚，最好去找了。赶紧去
<zhan> iGoogle: 你又不给介绍
<snugglecat> 一个类似 文件管理器的， 要不要左边树型好呢
<iGoogle> 你们学校没有，周围学校肯定有嘛。
<snugglecat> 谁有idea的
<snugglecat> 一个类似 文件管理器的， 要不要左边树型列表好呢。 就是那个文件夹层次视图
<iGoogle> 臭猫。你要啥
<iGoogle> 646-圣夜降临恋爱滑雪场
<snugglecat> 一个类似文件管理器的程序， 要不要左边那个文件夹试图好呢
<iGoogle> 干嘛的？
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:54:52)
<iGoogle> 文献管理？
<snugglecat> 类似文件夹的阿
<snugglecat> 是啊
<iGoogle> 那只要tag
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 什么事？？
<snugglecat> 左右为难呢
<snugglecat> 哦
<iGoogle> 树状没啥用
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 谢了， 自己再考虑下
<iGoogle> 就是一堆杂草丢里面，纯tag搜索
<snugglecat> 搜索还没实现呢:)
<iGoogle> 那必须的嘛
<snugglecat> 是必须的， 暂时未实现
<snugglecat> 谢了， 再去弄
<iGoogle> 树状，写起来很麻烦，添加条目都麻烦。而且，资料收集，都不喜欢一层一层找。都是搜索。
<snugglecat> 好的， 决定听你的
<straybird> 好消息，某个包总算安装上去了，谢谢大家
<iGoogle> 用opengl作一个tags云。 lol snugglecat
<zhan> 阿姨半夜不睡觉跑上来干嘛啊
<snugglecat> .....
<straybird> 自己总算解决了，某君真是一个马大哈，让我多做好多无畏的工作
<straybird> 不知道还有木有人一起熬夜，嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<cfy> zhan: 看完了。。睡觉去
<straybird> 都晚安吧，我先去玩怪物猎人3G去了，谢谢大家的指教！
<leo> fcitx
<medicalwei> happyaron: 還沒睡啊 OwO
<iPino> 好多在地球對面吧
<iPino> 而且現在人都跑Twitter、G+ 上去了……
<medicalwei> 嗯…
<gebjgd> medicalwei: 么地擦练伟
<iPino> 對了，aron 的gtalk好像24小時掛著的？
 * medicalwei 在別的頻道講中文會很礙事的
<iPino> Freenode 上有幾個中文頻道？
<medicalwei> 剛剛他才在 #debian-mentors 回事情…
<happyaron> medicalwei: 没注意到这边。
<happyaron> medicalwei: 前几天看facebook上很多人说喜欢gcin，结果debian里gcin都已经无人维护到被remove了。。。
<happyaron> medicalwei: 不知道你能维护hime多久？
<medicalwei> happyaron: 我自己也很擔心這個問題…
<iPino> gcin 不是港台用的多么
<medicalwei> happyaron: 如果是一群人維護也可能會比較好
<snugglecat> 呵呵
 * medicalwei 剛剛在 #debian-mentors 講包輸入法的事情
<\b> snugglecat: 喝喝
<\b> snugglecat: 你猫又出门啦?
<happyaron> medicalwei: 开个玩笑，不如来用fcitx/ibus，这边是 strong maintenance
<iPino> 原作者呢？Hime 原作者不是用 Debian 的嗎？
<medicalwei> iPino: 結果他叫我包了…
<medicalwei> 發了 RFP 之後自己改成 ITP…
<happyaron> medicalwei: 把 caleb- 抓出来，打一顿，lol
<Evanescence> 这么晚了,竟然还有这么多人在啊??
<medicalwei> happyaron: 他自己用 LFS 的
<medicalwei> Tetralet  g4
<medicalwei> Tetralet 是用 debian
<snugglecat> \b 问一个版权问题， 一个程序是 daemon 形式的， daemon 是 gpl 的版权， client 是否可以闭源， 连 lib 也没链接的。 只单纯调用 daemon
<iPino> medicalwei: 搞什麽，叛變到哪去不好偏是LFS
<snugglecat> \b 霸着我床睡觉呢
<iPino> snugglecat: 分開發佈，應該可以……
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> iPino, 是通过 dbus 发布的
<snugglecat> iPino, 是通过 dbus 调用的
<snugglecat> 错了
<happyaron> medicalwei: 其实在debian的角度来看，upstream不收的patch这边也可以收。。。
<happyaron> 甚至还经常有上游说，我这边不打算这么整，你在那边用patch吧。。。
<iPino> snugglecat: 這沒有關係吧……就算是GPL傳染分開發佈責任就轉移到用戶那裡去了……
<medicalwei> happyaron: 也可能是這個原因導致 gcin 會被分割出去的…
<snugglecat> iPino, 不清楚呢， 所以问问， 谢了
<medicalwei> 因為 gcin 的開發方式連公開的 vcs 都沒有…
<iPino> medicalwei: 噗……
<\b> snugglecat: 协议是公开的?
 * medicalwei 正在看這個 http://lintian.debian.org/tags/arch-dep-package-has-big-usr-share.html
<happyaron> medicalwei: 分个 -data 包，Arch: all
<medicalwei> 這聽起來好像是輸入法要拆一包
<snugglecat> \b, daemon 是 gpl3 。 客户端通过 dbus 调用， 可以不链接 相关库
<archl> happyaron: 早。
<happyaron> archl: 早
<snugglecat> \b, 你认为呢
<medicalwei> happyaron: 好了，正在 rebuild…
<happyaron> medicalwei: ok
<happyaron> medicalwei: 其实吧。。。kanru当时把gcin直接orphan掉就有问题。。。
<happyaron> 有个debian chinese team，我在里面专门给打扫这种烂摊子。。。
<medicalwei> happyaron: 我當時也很訝異/好奇/anyway，為什麼台灣這邊常用的輸入法會被 O
<iPino> medicalwei: 同驚
<happyaron> medicalwei: 说实话，我不知道。。。要知道我就给NMU了。
<medicalwei> happyaron: 你可以 build?
<happyaron> medicalwei: 我是DD啊。
<medicalwei> happyaron: 我是說你新版的 gcin build 的起來？
 * medicalwei 記得是出了點問題…
 * medicalwei Now running lintian...
<happyaron> medicalwei: build 不起来可以修老版本啊，不至于从debian里remove掉啊。
<happyaron> medicalwei: 再说也不一定就折腾不起来，fcitx我都一个人全折腾起来了。。。
<happyaron> http://qa.debian.org/developer.php?login=pkg-ime-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org
<sevk> happyaron ⇪ t: Debian Developer's Packages Overview -- Debian Quality Assurance
<happyaron> http://qa.debian.org/developer.php?login=chinese-developers@lists.alioth.debian.org
<medicalwei> 最後被拿掉的原因可能是我發的 RC bug
<medicalwei> 是有可能的嗎？
<happyaron> medicalwei: gcin: data/dayi3.cin is not dfsg-free ?
<happyaron> 这个吗？
<medicalwei> 對
<happyaron> dayi3这个直接rm掉就好了。。。只要有人力不可能被rm。。。
<medicalwei> 說真的我也對不起 gcin…
<medicalwei> 當時是正在調查 gcin 的授權條款這樣…
<medicalwei> ok. 看來除了 override 的 lintian error 以外沒有了
<happyaron> medicalwei: 导致从debian里remove掉的原因是，kanru O:掉了半年以后，一直没有人去理会gcin
<happyaron> medicalwei: 按照QA的要求，有RC bug的包半年没动静就认为是没人想折腾了，直接remove
<medicalwei> happyaron: 這麼剛好啊…
<happyaron> :(
<happyaron> kanru 是 14 Jun 2011 orphan的
<medicalwei> 為什麼又變成 unused-override…
<happyaron> 19 Dec 2011 remove
<happyaron> medicalwei: lol
<happyaron> 反正输入法模块里不应该有rpath
<happyaron> medicalwei: 我发觉TW/HK的DD有很多包都不维护了。
<happyaron> 说实话不知为啥。
<medicalwei> 他們都有自己的事情要做…
<happyaron> medicalwei: 这我理解，大陆这边也是。但不维护之后都没有妥善处理。
<medicalwei> ok.  ao6u.3
<medicalwei> ok. 沒有 lintian bug 了
<happyaron> kanru 算是很好很好的了，orphan掉了。很多包目前还是挂着maintainer但是木有人维护了。。。
<medicalwei> 接下來送 RFS 到 pkg-ime (RFS 我沒送過，以前都是直接在 irc 上面叫)
<medicalwei> 像是 lxtermianl 就是這樣送的…
 * medicalwei 結果自己在用 gnome-terminal (咦
<happyaron> medicalwei: 你可以先给我看看。。。
<happyaron> 然后再考虑RFS。。
<medicalwei> 我再丟一次 debexpo 跟 alioth
<snugglecat> \b, daemon 是 gpl3 。 客户端通过 dbus 调用， 可以不链接 相关库
<snugglecat> \b, 你认为呢
<snugglecat> \b 说说啊
<snugglecat> 大牛说没问题， 你说呢
<\b> snugglecat: 这是你自己的喜好呀。只要不自相矛盾就行了..
<snugglecat> \b 我是说我的 client 收费， 会不会违反 gpl 阿
<\b> snugglecat: 没仔细想过 gpl 的细节。一旦协义公开了，就两不相关了吧?
<snugglecat> 没看明白协议公开是啥意思
<snugglecat> 我对这些有点笨de
<\b> snugglecat: 我指的是 daemon/server 和 client　之间的协议..
<alvin_rxg> fcitx
<gebjgd> ck 内核ing
<\b> snugglecat: 闭源收费也是要自己写用户许可的……　只要那个不和 gpl 矛盾就行了
<\b> gebjgd: 今天逛了一下午的 CD 店……这个城市的 CD 店好弱，和我家乡的一样..
<gebjgd> \b: 有什么好的
<alvin_rxg> fcitx 怎么删除一个自定义大词呢？
<alvin_rxg> 比如 nihao 时出来的“你号”
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 删除.config/fcitx/pinyin/pyusrphrase.mb
<alvin_rxg> 白痴
<snugglecat> \b 哦酱紫
<snugglecat> \b 谢了
<cleamoon> gebjgd: 你的ck内核有很大改善吗？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 快了
<alvin_rxg> 呃，似乎照着 wiki 说的 ctrl 7 再候选数字，没用呃
<alvin_rxg> 似乎是对单字？
<\b> gebjgd: verycd上所有的柴６都下遍了，没一张好的。要么是制作的不好，要么是抓轨业余。结果店里要么花 70€ -- 100€ 买专业的，要么是没听说过的....
<\b> alvin_rxg: 只打单字。。。
<alvin_rxg> \b: 拼音单字没优势
<cleamoon> gebjgd: 能感觉到？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 能
<cleamoon> gebjgd: 为什么我不能...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 没用generic 用的atom的
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 而且我是btrfs
<cleamoon> gebjgd: 我用的core2，ext4不行吗？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 凑合吧.用用就好了.那些奇怪的词就消失了
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 不知道
<cleamoon> ...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 转btrfs systemd
<cleamoon> 为什么？会更快吗？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 恩
<cleamoon> 有办法不重装转吗...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 打包现有系统，收拾硬盘，在解包
<alvin_rxg> 最后修改一些相关的配置
<gebjgd> cleamoon: mksquashfs
<cleamoon> gebjgd: 这个和btrfs没什么关系吧...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 去看squashfs
<cleamoon> gebjgd: 那个不就是个压缩率很高的fs吗？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 恩那.fs
<cleamoon> 比btrfs好？
<cleamoon> 我觉得不应该呀
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 备份用
<gebjgd> cleamoon:  笨
<cleamoon> .......哦
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 能保留所有的文件属性和权限.比tar简单 可以成块 可以直接 mount 直接提取
<cleamoon> 哦
<cleamoon> 似乎那很有爱，我看看
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 还有比这个更好的备份方法么?
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 而且同时使用所有cpu 线程
<cleamoon> 不备份呗...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 不备份等于没有保险去开车
<cleamoon> hhd里的东西压缩了似乎也弄不出来...
<cleamoon> 没有保险去开车没事吧...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你的车没上保险 等于自杀
<cleamoon> Btrfs has not yet implemented a fsck utility.  The filesystem cannot be repaired if corruption occurs...
<cleamoon> 二了
<alvin_rxg>  :/
<cleamoon> gebjgd: 你用的什么发行版？
<alvin_rxg> archlinux
<gebjgd> cleamoon: btrfsck - check a btrfs filesystem
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你二了
<cleamoon> btrfs已经比zfs好了吗？
<alvin_rxg> 不就是开机快个2、3秒么
<cleamoon> 开机无所谓，如果可以所有东西响应在半秒之内我可以忍受3分钟的开机时间
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 我这里挺快的
<gebjgd> http://6park.com/news/messages/57522.html
<sevk> gebjgd,啥网址y 德国教师与14岁女生多次发生性关系 未受法律制裁 -6park.com
<snugglecat> \b, 喂猫啰
<\b> snugglecat: 放狗
<snugglecat> 猫猫吵着要吃鱼鱼
<snugglecat> ......
<\b> snugglecat: 究竟是你的猫还是楼下阿婆的?
 * snugglecat 落夹放 \b
<snugglecat> 现在是我的
<snugglecat> 有俩猫呢
<snugglecat> 楼下阿婆的没上来， 被困住了
<cleamoon> 我们这里也有类似的事，一男的猥亵小女孩判了3年1年出来的，然后又强奸大女人判了7年3年半出来的，出来之后办了个学校还批了，结果一个去的都没有
<snugglecat> gebjgd, 准备实践一下???
<snugglecat> knownbad, 一般看啥报纸啊
<knownbad> 人民报？
<knownbad> 你又在设计我？
<snugglecat> ............
<snugglecat> 没啊
<snugglecat> 落闸放 \b
<knownbad> 哦，人民日报？
<snugglecat> 忘了 哪个周星驰电影的台词了
<cleamoon> 看一笑话： iPod -> iPhone -> iPad -> iPaid
 * snugglecat 哈哈哈哈
<\b> alvin_rxg: 在调 fcitx?
<snugglecat> \b 在调戏 fcitx
<\b> lol
<snugglecat> \b 说说话
<\b> 啊
<snugglecat> \b 在干嘛呢
<\b> 说啥
<snugglecat> \b 啥都可以
<\b> snugglecat: 在用 brainfuck 写除法
<snugglecat> brainfuck 是啥
<\b> snugglecat: 等除法完成了，就能开始写　C 语言前端了
<\b> snugglecat: 是个很简单的图灵机。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 在看介绍
<snugglecat> 好玩么
<snugglecat> 用于什么多呢
<\b> 只是好玩
<\b> 理论上所有程序都能实现
<\b> 想写个复杂的程序
<alvin_rxg> \b: 没怎么动
<\b> 但前提是先写个 C -> Brainfuck 的编译器
<\b> alvin_rxg: ?
<alvin_rxg> \b: 没怎么动 fcitx
<\b> snugglecat: 网上现在有许多很NB的 Brainfuck 程序
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 'h' 怎么写
<\b> snugglecat: 等我写完了 C 到 Brainfuck 的编译器，把 spherejudge 上能跑的动的全用 Brainfuck 交一遍..
<\b> 什么 'h'
<snugglecat> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ 酱紫么
<cleamoon> \b: 有人能直接用bf写吗？
<snugglecat> 字符 'h'
<\b> snugglecat: 把当前的单元 + 到 104,　不管用循环还是直接 104 个 + 号。然后输出用　'.'
<snugglecat> 哦
<\b> cleamoon: 有直接写的，但最多的还是用 macro 生成的
<snugglecat> 怎么循环啊
<snugglecat> 举个例子， wiki 上我看不懂
<cleamoon> \b: 谁能直接用bf写个linux kernel，我给那人100k...
<snugglecat> 能用这个加密么
<\b> cleamoon: 那硬件接口要有。
<\b> snugglecat: 可以
<\b> snugglecat: 比如写个模拟壳
<\b> snugglecat: 目前模拟壳是个比较讨厌的东西...
<cleamoon> \b: 那也要自己写
<snugglecat> 弄个反动口号的 BF 贴在 论坛上
<\b> http://jonripley.com/i-fiction/games/LostKingdomBF.html
<sevk> \b,啥网址y The Lost Kingdom : Interactive Fiction : Jon Ripley .com
<snugglecat> 改一下，用标点来替换 BF 上的 +-等
<\b> 这里还有个冒险游戏被编译到　brainfuck 的
<snugglecat> 然后嵌在一篇文章中， 解码时去掉所有文字， 剩下标点， 然后解码
<snugglecat> 这样可以么
<snugglecat> 然后组织个地下党， 通过这个在某个论坛中互换信息
<\b> Brainfuck 画的 Mandelbrot 图:  http://esoteric.sange.fi/brainfuck/utils/mandelbrot/
<sevk> \b,啥网址y Index of /brainfuck/utils/mandelbrot
<snugglecat> 看不懂
<\b> http://www.clifford.at/bfcpu/hanoi.bf
<\b> 还有个 Brainfuck 移河内塔的
<\b> snugglecat: 不是看的，拿来运行的...
<snugglecat> 哦
<\b> snugglecat: 这些复杂的程序都不是直接手写的
<cleamoon> 可以用来刷屏吗？
<snugglecat> 就像"女人不是拿来看的， 是拿来干的" 酱紫么
<cleamoon> 然后堂而皇之的说我们在讨论程序
<\b> snugglecat: lol
<snugglecat> 需要解释器还是编译器啊
<\b> snugglecat: 解释器就够了
<snugglecat> 哦
<\b> snugglecat: 写个最简单的 BF 解释器花不上　10 分钟
<snugglecat> 你说用 c 到 bf 的编译器 是啥意思， 是翻译 c 到 bf ，还是编译 执行文件
<\b> snugglecat: 是把 C 代码翻译成 bf
<snugglecat> 哦明白了
<snugglecat> 好了， 我去忙了
<snugglecat> 辣辣辣辣辣辣
<snugglecat> 辣妹子辣， 辣妹子辣辣辣
<cleamoon> \b: 写一个解释器没有那么快吧...
<\b> snugglecat: 所以我得先在 BF 里完成 +-*/ 和各种逻辑表达式的基本操作。然后把 C 代码对应过来
<\b> cleamoon: 有
<snugglecat> 不好意思， 熬通宵， 有点大脑 絮乱
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 相当健康的生活
<\b> cleamoon: BF 解释器是我用来熟悉陌生语言的必写程序之一..
<cleamoon> \b: ...我试试看
<snugglecat> :)
<\b> cleamoon: 最多在 [] 上花点时间，或者递归跳过去，或者一个一个用 for/while 数过去。余下的只是分配内存和8个 case。C语言10分钟都能完成，不用说其他高级语言了
<cleamoon> \b: 还真是差不多10分钟的活...
<cleamoon> \b: 我感觉用perl似乎比用c还麻烦
<\b> cleamoon: ... perl 10 行不到...
<cleamoon> \b: 但是想起来似乎麻烦
<cleamoon> \b: 偏要用perl处理指针是很二的
<\b> cleamoon: 不用指针... perl 的指针只是拿来建 structure 之类用的..
<cleamoon> \b: bf不都是指针操作吗？
<\b> cleamoon: 没指针..
<\b> 有指针就不用那么麻烦了。。
<cleamoon> \b: ......记错了
<\b> 要知道在　BF 里用模拟数组、基址加变址寻址，这一切都至少要 O(N*N)　的效率...
<alvin_rxg> zzZZ
<cleamoon> \b: ......那排序的速度就可以忽略了
<\b> 排序是这个 N*N 的 NlogN 次方...
<\b> 甚至 N 的四次方..
<\b> (N*N)^(N*N)
<\b> 貌似不是４次方 :)
<\b> 这种数据结构下反而原来 N2 的排序比 NlogN 的快了 ... 晕
<cleamoon> \b: 似乎怎么都不能叫快了...
<\b> cleamoon: 快慢是相对的
<\b> cleamoon: 不过你确实可以写个 interpreter 练手。用熟悉的语言 10 分钟，但不熟悉的语言有时候花上半天都有可能
<cleamoon> \b: 我指的是排序的速度...
<\b> cleamoon: 和数据量有关，和数据的排列有关，和实现的方式有关。
<\b> cleamoon: 而且快慢都是相对的。不存在某种方法绝对比某种方法快
<cleamoon> 哦
<\b> cleamoon: 如果你说你的计算机很快，那也肯定是和某人的比较结果
<cleamoon> \b: 我说的是用bf写的排序速度慢...
<\b> 同样的数据，同样的算法，在我的机器上运行 BF 的速度也许比在 8086 上的快..
<\b> 比8086上用C写的快
<cleamoon> 100MiB个大数就不一定了
<alvin_rxg> 一般实际中不讨论 0.01s 内完成的把？…… =.=
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg: 什么意思？
<alvin_rxg> 偶是支持您的观点~
<\b> O 的记法只是在大数据量时候的近似值
<\b> 而且比较快慢，都是拿两个来相对比较的
<\b> 这世上没绝对的东西
<cleamoon> \b: 那必然
<snugglecat> 世事无绝对， 只有真情趣
<snugglecat> 轩尼诗 xov
<snugglecat> 是酱紫的么
<cleamoon> 一个","打成了";"，然我检查了20分钟...
<alvin_rxg> compiler 不是有说问题出在哪的么？
<\b> 曾经TC2没有 keyword 高亮的时候，一个 while 错打成 wihle 查了我一整天...
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg: 是在main（里），于是提示了一大堆没用的...
<alvin_rxg>  :/
<\b> 错识只说 wihle 那句有错，看了半天，不知道 while 错在哪...
<cleamoon> \b: 我记得没有高亮最2的bug就是windows下注释里加入路径之后注释取消了...然后就死也查不出来了...
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，把音响卖了，低音太重了
<\b> ... 早点卖吧，就不用搬家了
<\b> 听音响不如听耳机..
<alvin_rxg> 我那耳机不行的啊
<\b> 现在耳机可NB了
<archl> alvin_rxg: 买好耳机吧。
<\b> 音响还要房间好..
<alvin_rxg> archl: 你给钱，我就买
<archl> alvin_rxg: 去下载 retro blazer 耍。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 买耳塞。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 只要 几个欧元就有好的。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 5～6欧元就够了。
<alvin_rxg> archl: 我没法用耳塞
<archl> alvin_rxg: 你没耳道？
<\b> alvin_rxg: dvbt 看的时候觉得声音还行，录下来，安静的时候一个人再看，就发现 mpeg 不给力了
<snugglecat> 我太晕了， 看成 音响还要洞房好
<\b> ..
<alvin_rxg> archl: 算是沒有吧
<archl> alvin_rxg: 难怪你用重低音。。。
<alvin_rxg> \b: 等 dvb-t2 全面流行的時候看看，或許會好點
<\b> alvin_rxg: 那还要重买设备..
<\b> alvin_rxg: 至少还要5到6年
<alvin_rxg> 筆記本喇叭聲音很清脆。音響帶個低音炮太沉了……
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你那音响还不错，至少高音上
<\b> alvin_rxg: 低音听不太出来
<alvin_rxg> ._.  amazon 那些 dvb-t2 都賣100+€
<alvin_rxg> \b: 左耳被做壞了
<sevk>  06:12
<\b> alvin_rxg: ………首先要等 ndr 换成 dvbt2 再买
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<\b> alvin_rxg: 实习生做的?
<snugglecat> 啥是 ndr, 啥是 dvbt2
<snugglecat> 说啥呢
<alvin_rxg> 不是，是一個 oberarzt 做的
<snugglecat> 还是和猫玩玩算了， 看不懂
<alvin_rxg> \b: 他們是把裏邊的內耳骨換了個人造的，可能在聲音傳遞的時候沒有對重低音進行衰減……
<alvin_rxg> 又或者給加強了 =.=
<\b> alvin_rxg: 然后把耳蜗弄坏了?
<alvin_rxg> 耳蝸沒吧……
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<\b> alvin_rxg: 声音响的时候，耳骨会自动收回去的
<\b> 为了保护耳蜗。
<alvin_rxg> 反正很鬱悶，悶上左耳，用右耳聽著沒問題的
<\b> alvin_rxg: 低音?
<snugglecat> \b, 我的是， 太紧了， 会自动缩回去
<alvin_rxg> \b: 對，那些沉重的音，似乎增強了
<\b> snugglecat: 怎么听着有点邪恶 :)
<snugglecat> \b 呵呵
<\b> alvin_rxg: 或许别人听起来就是那么强的，只是你以前听不到
<alvin_rxg> 好吧。再則音響我也是最近才開始用的，也沒幾天，還沒適應
<\b> alvin_rxg: 耳朵没痛应该不要紧
<alvin_rxg> 手術後一次都沒痛過……倒是很多人都問我痛不痛來著
<alvin_rxg> 聯系到當時歪嘴巴歪臉的，應該是神經系統暫時不讓人覺得痛…
<\b> 那是面瘫，耳朵出毛病就容易面瘫..
<\b> 虽然我自己没面过..
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<cleamoon> snugglecat: ndr->日本电视台，北ドイツ放送（Norddeutscher Rundfunk）
<snugglecat> 哦
<alvin_rxg> nani?
<\b> soga
<snugglecat> sofa
<\b> safe
<alvin_rxg> nhk 吧……
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你不懂装懂的很厉害
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 佩服
<cleamoon> 明显是开玩笑
<cleamoon> 要是装B怎么也得找个像点的吧...
 * gebjgd 洗澡睡觉
<alvin_rxg> android 為啥要裝殺毒軟件呢？
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg: 为了有理由换台更快更贵的手机
<\b> 好，写 UnitTest
<alvin_rxg>  :/
<cleamoon> 一个64k的bf源码解释成了18000行152k的c，结果就打了四行字...
<alvin_rxg>  :S
<cleamoon> 一个hanoi塔53000行c源码...
<\b> ...
<alvin_rxg> \b: 考試結束後，打算寫個 gui 小程序， gtk 還是 qt 呢……有或者 x ..
<cleamoon> 我真想看看linux会有多少行
<\b> alvin_rxg: x 别想了，会 c++ 用 qt, 不会 c++ 用 gtk..
<\b> alvin_rxg: C# 也不错
<alvin_rxg> 不是說 gtk 問題很多麽…
<\b> alvin_rxg: 没问题啊
<alvin_rxg>  :/ 算了，先 gtk 玩玩
<cleamoon> 我觉得还是尽量qt吧
<\b> alvin_rxg: 写啥内容啊?
<alvin_rxg> 但還有些機制不太懂，比如 debug 啥的。類似 vlc -vvv 這樣的
<cleamoon> gtk和C太像了，感觉别扭
<alvin_rxg> \b: douban.fm
<\b> alvin_rxg: 网络的用 perl 就行了，还方便
<\b> alvin_rxg: perl wxwidget
<alvin_rxg> \b: 直接翻譯別人的 libfm.py
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<\b> alvin_rxg: 用着很爽
<alvin_rxg> 那又是啥……
<\b> alvin_rxg: 用C还要依赖一堆库，或者自己实现协议，麻烦
<\b> alvin_rxg: wxwidget 的 perl 绑定
<\b> alvin_rxg: linux 下的 gui 我全靠它
<alvin_rxg> libalien-wxwidgets-perl    - Perl module for locating wxWidgets binaries
<\b> gtk 写起来太麻烦
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<\b> alvin_rxg: 那你搜 wxperl
<alvin_rxg> douban.fm 也聽簡單的一個程序，就是想開個小頭，了解下 gui 都幹嗎玩的
<cleamoon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/803539/
<cleamoon> hanoi塔的c代码
<\b> alvin_rxg: 写 gui 没啥意思。。。不如写成 html 呢
<alvin_rxg> html?
<\b> alvin_rxg: 像　mldonkey　那样
<cleamoon> \b ++
<cleamoon> 学javascrip吧
<alvin_rxg> fcitx 原來有刪除自定義詞的啊…… ctrl-delete
<alvin_rxg> ~上床~
<cleamoon> 真不能用bf计算...算1000以下质数将近20秒，最后还在229处崩溃了...
<\b> 解释器做个简单的优化，能快上几十倍
<\b> 把 +++++++ >>>>>>  之类的合并，匹配 [-] [+] 这些。能快许多
<cleamoon> \b: 麻烦
<\b> cleamoon: 那个 rpg 游戏，不合并根本跑不动。做个简单的合并，跑起来飞快
<cleamoon> \b: 什么rpg？
<\b> .. 之前我发的那个，找找
<\b> cleamoon: http://jonripley.com/i-fiction/games/LostKingdomBF.html
<sevk> \b,啥网址y The Lost Kingdom : Interactive Fiction : Jon Ripley .com
<cleamoon> 还能写游戏...太强了
<cleamoon> 为什么没人做一个开源的Cocoa呀...
<psychologe> hello
<sevk> psychologe, 好 ㍟ 07:17 新年快乐，除夕还有 8.70天
<cleamoon> gebjgd: 还在吗？
#ubuntu-cn 2012-01-14
<archl> hi
<sevk> archl, 好 ㍠ 08:27 新年快乐，除夕还有 8.65天
<archl> ofan 新年去玩吗？
<archl> ofan 新年在美国旅行耍吗？
<ofan> archl: 没旅行
<archl> ofan 现在开始计划吧。
<archl> ofan
<ofan> archl: 不放假
<archl> ofan请假哦。
<archl> 你的水平都够帮毕业生了
<ofan> 我要学web
<archl> ofan 去硅谷打工学 ：D
<sevk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu11.10无法拨号上网，用sudo pppoeconf后，开机速度极慢，并无法上网 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360709 ubuntu11.10无法拨号上网，用sudo pppoeconf后，开机速度极慢，并无法上网 统计信息: 发表于 由 songshuai — 2012-01-14 9:07
<archl_> 还以为谁对我说话呢。
<archl_> roylez:  主席早安。见过人们自己种菜吃吗？
<archl_> MeaCulpa_ 大哥好。
<imtxc> ofan_: 你好  在不在呢？
<archl_> imtxc: 你很好玩啊。。。那么多问题还用 Arch
<imtxc> archl_: …… 额
<imtxc> archl_: 今天没问啊。
<archl_> imtxc: 好那就算了。
<sevk> 新 C/C++/Java • 出大事了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360710 以前是编译时多线程程序时才调用 libboost-thread1.46.1。 现在是不管编译什么c/c++源码都要libboost-thread1.46.1。可是我的libboost-thread1.46.1装了呀。 而且每次编译都说：/usr/bin/ld: 1: libboost-thread1.46.1:: not found. 没法编译程序了呀！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 iamcaptainchen — 2012-01- …
<bsidb> 今天升级后unity竟然被自动删掉了。。。
<bsidb> apt提示unity-common版本不符合要求，大家有面对这样的问题么？
<ofan> imtxc: 在了
<imtxc> ofan: 恩 那个 我的SSH的 id_rsa_pub 你这里还有吧。。
<ofan> imtxc: 貌似有
<imtxc> ofan:能给我发一下么？
<ofan> imtxc: 发那干嘛
<ofan> 你的私密丢了？
<imtxc> ofan:传github 上用。
<ofan> imtxc: 用户名是什么
<imtxc> ofan: 忘了 大概是  vortex
 * ofan 低价出售米国高速VPN,SSH
<archl_> ofan腾腾买了你的吗？
<ofan> archl_: 没
<archl_> ofan 哦
 * archl_ 看到推上消息 Raspberry Pi 进入 LXDE 都要1分半！！！ 值得$25吗。。。
<archl> ofan 在学什么 web？服务器？
<ofan> archl: 看电影ing..
<archl> ofan:  http://lgdb.org，1000-> 1100 Linux 游戏，大概只要2个月就达到了。
<sevk> archl ⇪ t: Linux game database | Database for native Linux games
<MaskRay> ofan: 一个月后回学校了再试，救我于水深火热的ipv6中就靠你了。。
<ofan> ...
<sevk> 新 Wine及其分支 • crossover 10(32和64位) 和CrossOver Bundle 10(32和64位)---你们懂的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360713 提供crossover和CrossOver Bundle两个版本,CrossOver Bundle好像专门针对游戏的,一般使用crossover就可以. 这个软件需要破解,还不容易找到,下面你懂的. crossover,觉得比wine好用. 特别是安装大型软件. 刚用ubuntu的时候,很多MS …
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 你写递归过程的还是迭代过程的。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: haskell
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 如何迭代？fold?
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我写个例子
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 参照SICP
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu wubi备份 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360716 请问高手，用wubi安装的Ubuntu在c盘，现在我只想备份其中的Ubuntu，请问一下如何弄？我想的是将里面的Ubuntu文件考出来，然后把c盘启动文件，boot.ini中的最后一句保留下来就可以了。但是当我把这些放到另外一个系统时，还是没法运行，请问还有哪些地 …
<disremember> ÓÐÈËÔÚÂð£¿Ë­¶ÔÅäÖÃwebµÇ½ircÊìϤ
<sevk> disremember say: 有人在吗？谁对配置web登陆irc熟悉 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<archl> disremember: Windows? Chnage your charset! from GBK *** to UTF8
<cfy> disremember: which client?
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/114644
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 能用accumulator当然要用，提高效率
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.zygotebody.com
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y Zygote Body
<archl> 椰子放在包里忘记吃了，现在不好吃了。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://gz.city.ifeng.com/gongyicishan/detail_2012_01/13/141913_0.shtml
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 港媒称GOOGlE屈服 正铺路重返中国收复失地_金融_广州站_凤凰网
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: haskell 的效率我还不会看
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 首先复杂度就看不出
<zhan> 复杂度是算法的吧
<mraandtux> 少举好
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • Help！注销后回不到Ubuntu了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360720 安装Ubuntu10后，升级到11.10，几个月过去了，感觉不错的。 在［红联］看到一贴如何装Ubuntu TV的（http://www.linuxdiyf.com/viewarticle.php?id=270642），按内容安装完要注销进入指定模式：选择Unity-2d环境登录系统，没有见这个环境，就选了一个 自定义对 …
<mraandtux> 看来大多数#acfun 的成员都跑到这里来了
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.cnblogs.com/TomXu/archive/2012/01/13/2321456.html
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 大叔手记（18）：利用Elmah和Google体验一把入侵的快感 - 汤姆大叔 - 博客园
<zhan> 还有 avfun 频道啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 我也是 第一次 听说，，
<ofan> haskell不容易写高效率的
<MaskRay> ofan: ...
<liemehoc> mencoder可以按帧截取视频吗
<ofan> 写法很多，但是不好写出高效率的
<CyrusYzGTt> liemehoc§ ..我之用过 ffmpeg转换，，可以
<CyrusYzGTt> liemehoc§ mplayer貌似用 mencoder比较靠谱
<MaskRay> ofan: for instance, head (sort [100,99..1]) is O(n)
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我觉得我现在学的还写不出splay
<cfy> MaskRay: 这么霸气啊。
<cfy> MaskRay: 为啥不是。O(1)
<ofan> MaskRay: 这是因为lazy evaluation吧，被优化掉了
<MaskRay> cfy: 尽管 sort [100,99..1] 是 O(n log n) 的
<cfy> MaskRay: 能优化成o(1)么？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: lisp 有正则序的吧？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 啥？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 惰性求值
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 可以O(1)
<cfy> 你都[100,99..1]写出来了
<ofan> cfy: 那是你已经知道了
<cfy> 明显head出来是1吧
<cfy> ofan: 为啥head+sort不知道呢？如果用lisp的宏来写。就可以了作弊咯。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 不可以
<ofan> 直接print算了
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 这不是图灵机的功能
<cfy> 写个优化过的head+sort,专门针对这种，来作弊 :D
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 好高级。。。不懂。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 求最大值有 O(sqrt n) 的算法知道不？
<MaskRay> cfy: 那是因为只有需要的计算才会被求值
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不知道
<cfy> MaskRay: 用的啥sort,可以在O(n)把最小值放到开头？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 啥算法？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 就算qsort也能做到 O(n) 取 min, 不过是期望时间
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 哦。求文章。求科普
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: head list1 ++ list2 = head list1
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: O(sqrt n)都不用历遍一下？
<MaskRay> cfy: merge sort。考虑最普通的两路合并的，二路的每一路只求出最小值，那么就是O(n)。但是要完整算出来就得O(n log n)
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: head (list1 ++ list2) == head list1
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。原来是这个。我看看
<MaskRay> cfy: lazy evaluation能让你用很普通的写法写出高效率的代码
<pocoyo> zhan: 感觉 cdlatex 能做的 Auctex 和 reftex 都可以做了。
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。不错。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我搞错了，不是求最大值
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ... 你。。。。
<yunfan> xvfb 谁平时玩的？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 是找一个数是否存在好像
<cfy> MaskRay: 用过erlang么？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 那也不用历遍？
<cfy> 假的吧。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grover%27s_algorithm
<sevk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ ti: Grover's algorithm - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<cfy> 除非有规律啥的。否则我不信。。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: unsorted database
<cfy> 有点霸气
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 好吧。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 看过 Data.Map 和 Data.Set 的实现么？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: quantum algorithm .....
<cfy> MaskRay: 那你觉得haskell实现一个东西的代码行数和C比，哪个多？几倍关系？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 所以我们还是讨论图灵机的，而不是其他什么计算模型
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 看过
<cfy> MaskRay: ruby慢得吐血了。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/u32q/benchmark.php?test=all&lang=yarv&lang2=ghc
<sevk> cfy ⇪ t: Ruby 1.9 speed ÷ Haskell GHC speed | Computer Language Benchmarks Game
<cfy> MaskRay: 看time和memory....
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我不明白树在里面传递如何保证复杂度的
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我还是 看看 深入理解计算机系统
<cfy> MaskRay: 码农太廉价了。没用感觉
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 都是immutable的，那么实现时传递指针就行了，不用深拷贝
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 哦
<binker> 吃饭拉
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我都没想出来离开mutable怎么写堆
<binker> 大家吃饭了
<binker> 回家过年没有阿？
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 数组形式的？这个确实麻烦
<MaskRay> cfy: 没用过erlang
<sevk> 新 软件/网站开发 • 如何升级ubuntu源中的PHP http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360726 小弟在新立得立找到了PHP的安装包，但是那个是PHP-5.3.6版本的，有很多BUG，现在官方除了PHP-5.3.9，自己瞎糊弄了半天，还是没有搞定。求助于论坛里的大侠们，谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 watsonhaw — 2012-01-14 12:07
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1355492611
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 最强分析！西游记里的最强bass竟然是…………寿星_叱咤风云吧_贴吧
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 非数组形式binary-heap, 怎么保证是完全二叉树？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 非数组形式binary-heap, 怎么保证是完全二叉树？
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 你这是 西游记未解之谜里面抄出来的
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 不是我的
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 别把data constructor暴露给用户，保证自己的实现不出问题
<liemehoc> CyrusYzGTt: ffmpeg可以按帧截取吗
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: insert怎么处理？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我去看下Data.Heap
<CyrusYzGTt> liemehoc§ 可以，，
 * archl 现在知道 MP3多么无聊了。。。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 不对，好像不是binary-heap
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: .Binary
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 好奇怪
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: merge h1@(Node n1 d1 h1l h1r) h2@(Node n2 d2 _ _) =
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay:   then if rank h1l < rank h1r
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 怎么会出现 rank h1l < rank h1r 的情况
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 你在说什么？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: http://hackage.haskell.org/packages/archive/TreeStructures/0.0.2/doc/html/src/Data-Heap-Binary.html#insert
<sevk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Data/Heap/Binary.hs
<liemehoc> CyrusYzGTt: 用哪个参数呢，我没搜索到
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 这个还是binary heap吗。。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 他这样命名……
<CyrusYzGTt> liemehoc§ ffmpeg 的Main options: 有自己看
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 这个我也没怎么看懂 http://hackage.haskell.org/packages/archive/TreeStructures/0.0.2/doc/html/src/Data-Tree-Splay.html#splay
<sevk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ ti: Data/Tree/Splay.hs
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 他 zig/zag 双参数
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: Data-Heap-Binary，merge很像leftist heap
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 没学过，不知道
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 他的splay实现的也很奇怪
<cfy> MaskRay: 我就问你，haskell实用么
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我怎么觉得他边查边转的
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 他只用了单选转，能保证复杂度吗
<MaskRay> cfy: 实用（不觉得我是个狂热的haskell爱好者嘛）
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 看来是错误的
<zhan> cfy: 有本书叫 real world haskell
<cfy> MaskRay: 库支持呢？比如sqlite啥的。
<cfy> zhan: 这个我知道。没看懂rwh，然后转去学cl的路过。。。。
<zhan> cfy: rwh 我也觉得很难看。。 learn you 那本好点。
<cfy> zhan: phd也觉得难看啊。。。
<zhan> cfy: p死你
<cfy> zhan: 我觉得我还是C吧。。。反正我专业很底层
<cfy> zhan: fish....
<archl> 都对 Computer Scrience 感兴趣吗？
<archl> and Chips!
<cfy> chips...
<cfy> 专业如此。。。
<zhan> 薯条！
<archl> 啥？
<archl> 明明是芯片
<cfy> 不要和phd争论
<archl> 讨厌。
<archl> phd太多了。。。
<snugglecat> zhan, 界面太萝莉了， 有些程序会运行不正常啊
<cfy> snugglecat: 拜见猫叔
<zhan> snugglecat: 猫叔你个怪叔叔
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<cfy> snugglecat: 猫叔在干嘛
<archl> snugglecat: 猫叔在把弄程序？
 * archl 看屏幕太久。眼睛累。
<MaskRay> cfy: 库也很丰富: http://hackage.haskell.org/packages/archive/pkg-list.html
<snugglecat> archl, 是啊。
<sevk> MaskRay ⇪ t: HackageDB: packages by category
<cfy> zhan: 引用 ： 哥在候车，早饭喝了杯豆浆，然后空杯子放在前面，路过一个要饭的打量了几眼，走了，一会回来扔了半个小饼在我杯子里，我嚓啊，phd就这么矬么
<gebjgd> archl: 手淫 眼睛就不累了
<archl> gebjgd: 。。。
<archl> gebjgd: 没个好建议的
<snugglecat> archl, 但是你的女朋友会生气
<archl> snugglecat: 抱歉，没有过女朋友
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 他是基佬
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 没有问题
<snugglecat> archl, 那没问题了， 按 gebjgd 说的拼命手淫
<snugglecat> gebjgd, 那就好
<cfy> MaskRay: 我以前听说haskell的库虚无缥缈？
<gebjgd> snugglecat: Qt4 没有问题
<snugglecat> 是没有问题， 是我的qtcurve 调得太萝莉了， 造成的
<snugglecat> 现在没问题了， 可以睡睡了
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 想到一种splay的实现方法
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: top-down, 把临时树的节点存成list, 然后foldr
<liemehoc> CyrusYzGTt: 是frames参数吗
<liemehoc> CyrusYzGTt: 只有一个参数如何设置起始帧和结束帧呢
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我打下草稿，毕竟很不熟悉
<CyrusYzGTt> liemehoc§ 不是
<sevk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 请问什么版本支持2G以上内存？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360732 我用的是11.10 64位的，不知道能否支持2G以上内存？谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 rosn — 2012-01-14 13:13
<liemehoc> CyrusYzGTt: 没搞明白应该用哪个
<CyrusYzGTt> liemehoc§ -t duration         record or transcode "duration" seconds of audio/video
<CyrusYzGTt> liemehoc§ -ss time_off        set the start time offset
<CyrusYzGTt> liemehoc§ -timestamp time     set the recording timestamp ('now' to set the current time) 这个跟你问的问题无关，不过也有用
<CyrusYzGTt> liemehoc§ -dframes number     set the number of data frames to record
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你就是酱紫截取空姐激情瞬间的么
<CyrusYzGTt> liemehoc§ -timelimit limit    set max runtime in seconds
<liemehoc> CyrusYzGTt: 我需要先转换再截取吗
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 不是。 我木有截图。。 只是看完就删除。。然后吸纳给看就下载
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: foldl1
<CyrusYzGTt> liemehoc§ .. 可以 截取再转换。。
<liemehoc> CyrusYzGTt: 全转换成I帧再截？
<CyrusYzGTt> liemehoc§ .. 木有这样说过
<CyrusYzGTt> http://sobar.soso.com/t/86850413?cid=m6.mail.bar
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 微博疯传蓝衣爆乳妹原图流出_青春吧
<token-simon> 这个频道彻底堕落了
<MaskRay> cfy: 什么叫虚无缥缈
<cfy> MaskRay: 就是不实际
<iGoogle> cfy: 你虚无了？
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<cfy> iGoogle: æ­»ee
<iGoogle> lerosua: 斗篷出来了
<cfy> lerosua: 斗篷
<yunfan> lerosua: 来了？
<iGoogle> cfy: 小乖乖
<cfy> iGoogle: ..
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 奶牛的也大
<lerosua> yunfan:  你又换马甲啊
<iGoogle> 打到裹粉。
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 哦，， 发照片过来看看
<yunfan> yunfan: 我啥时候换了? 我在家里都是用yunfan这个 看来你从来不关注频道
<lerosua> cfy:  中午好
<iGoogle> lerosua: 不是你们掐架？把他的那破nick占用了？
<lerosua> iGoogle:  没有，我们感情很好，外面的谣言不要信
<yunfan> lerosua: 谣言挺好的 有个壳罩着
<MaskRay> cfy: 怎么说
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ gmlive监护人。。
<iGoogle> 啥谣传哦。明显就是我知道的事实。
<cfy> MaskRay: 不知道。。。。完蛋了，我发现我不会写macro了。。。
<iGoogle> 2个人，互相占用对方的nick
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt:  你认错人了，其实我是 jyf1987, 现在占了这个马甲说话而已
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 一样，，反正我只认这个 nick
<yunfan> iGoogle: 这下傻逼了吧
<iGoogle> 锂空气电池的储电量是锂离子电池的10倍
<pocoyo> zhan: 感觉 cdlatex 能做的， auctex 跟 reftex 都基本完成了啊？
<iGoogle> 2个人，估计过年，怀念以前的基情了。
<lerosua> iGoogle:  n年后的事情
<lerosua> iGoogle:  困了，去睡会
<lerosua> 中午不睡，下午崩溃
<iGoogle> 今天不是休息？
<lerosua> iGoogle:  人家是要上班的
<roylez_> lerosua: 斗篷怎么还上班
<lerosua> roylez_:  苦命人嘛
<iGoogle> lerosua: 又不是妹子。说啥“人家xxxx”
<lerosua> iGoogle:  要你管
<roylez_> lerosua: 挣钱给老婆买包？
<iGoogle> :D
<MaskRay> cfy: 曲高和寡
<roylez_> cfy: cc
<iGoogle> 难道是斗篷的lp，盗用了斗篷的nick上网
<cfy> MaskRay: 啥意思？做的人少？
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好
<roylez_> cfy: 东西呢？
<lerosua> iGoogle:  说不定斗篷本来就是女的哩
<cfy> roylez_: 没有！
<iGoogle> 好吧。
<roylez_> cfy: .  .  .
<iGoogle> 那还和jyf同居。
<iGoogle> 而jyf还是处男。
<yunfan> lerosua: 你应该说 伦家
<yunfan> iGoogle:  en 还要委托你帮我卖初夜 最好卖高点 最近缺钱买mbp
<lerosua> yunfan:  不是奴家吗
<yunfan> lerosua: 太文绉绉了
<iGoogle> ～～
<lerosua> yunfan:  多少，你的菊花我买了
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 好难
<yunfan> lerosua: 90后虽然非主流 但是咪咪还是很嫩的嘛
<yunfan> lerosua: 你出不起价呀
<lerosua> yunfan:  你说嘛，
<yunfan> lerosua: 买完全套 好歹得个三四万吧
<lerosua> yunfan:  你哪地方值这么多
 * iGoogle 纯围观，不适应这环境
 * zhan 阿姨还有不适应的？
<robinking623> yunfan ä¹°
 * iGoogle 怀疑鱼鱼被鳖坏了。
<robinking623> yunfan 买mbp 面包片？
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/193525
<mayli> 提问，python 的print效率问题：现在有个大string,然后要按照[(1,4),(8,10)..]等切成一片一片的输出，发现很慢，我是使用for i,j in list:print s[i:j],求指教
<gebjgd> cfy 你和成方圆什么关系？
<archl> yunfan: 。。。你是90后？
<pocoyo> zhan: 感觉 cdlatex 能做的， auctex 跟 reftex 基本都能完成吧?
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: haskell 怎么调试
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/114649
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: too ugly
<sevk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 中兴AC8710一次上网成功 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360734 在北京医院陪护家人，无聊中想使用电脑，但是护士说没有wifi信号。于是把办公室使用的中兴AC8710上网卡（中国电信CDMA制式）去来一试。电脑是安装了ubuntu10.04系统。 先插上3G上网卡，开机进入系统后，马上提示有电信上网卡， …
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: unsafePerformIO (print xxx) `seq` () 吧
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 有单步调试么
<archl> 问下，大家开发程序都是用虚拟机吗？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: :step
<archl> Linux Host + Linux Client: Desktop Linux 用硬件加速的话使用什么虚拟机比较好？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 不能看到参照代码
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: ghci 有 :step，但我觉得挺难用的
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 难用的很
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 用 :force 来看变量吧
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 崩溃的地方连行号都没
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: Bin *** Exception: splay.hs:(25,8)-(62,68): Non-exhaustive patterns in function lookup
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 不知道哪一句模式匹配出错了
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 也就是说可能是 Leaf，用 Bin匹配就错了
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 但是不知道是哪句
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 还有局部的函数不能下断的？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 还是静态检查
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 用 unsafePerformIO 吧
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 找些数据
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我先写个中序输出成List的
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 应该问题不大了
<zhan> pocoyo: 貌似写 cdlatex 那哥们不知道有 auctex，写了才发现有哪个，不过 cdlatex 有些东西还是比 auctex 方便的
<pocoyo> zhan: 也是。有些也挺好用的。
<iGoogle> zhan: 你又骗药丸用奇特的软件。
<pocoyo> zhan: org C-c C-e t 插入 template 的在哪定义的 我找了半天也没找到地方。。。
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<zhan> pocoyo: org-insert-export-options-template
<zhan> iGoogle: 阿姨
<zhan> iGoogle: 拜见阿姨
<bsidb> 用lyx的低空飘过。。。。
<pocoyo> zhan: 有这个函数 能不能自定义变量？
<zhan> pocoyo: 这函数就是 get-current-options 然后写出来啊
<iGoogle> 有这些闲功夫，早把事情做完了。 可怜的 pocoyo，又被引诱到 emacs了。
<iGoogle> 不如打仗，看电影
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 打什么仗？
<pocoyo> 不爱看电影。
<zhan> iGoogle: 可怜的阿姨，硬是在黑暗中挣扎诅咒，不肯投向光明
<iGoogle> 难怪你适合被引诱。
<iGoogle> vim写tex，随便就搞定了。折腾啥。
<iGoogle> 不投入那光明
<zhan> 井底之蛙
<iGoogle> 折腾工具，不创造的，才是井底之蛙
<iGoogle> 那只是工具
<iGoogle> zhan: 来perl吧。作啥都飞快。这才是创造新东西。
<zhan> iGoogle: 工欲善其事，必先利其器
<iGoogle> 器屁。vim更快
<zhan> iGoogle: perl，你看过最近主席发的那个表没？
<iGoogle> 主席根本不会perl
 * zhan python 党
<iGoogle> 越麻烦的，你越喜欢。
<zhan> iGoogle: perl 那种乱码语言，也只有妖怪阿姨才喜欢
<iGoogle> 不要看啥书的哦。拿来就可以写的。
<iGoogle> 一个入门chm就够了。
<zhan> 。。。
<zhan> 啥不是 拿来就能用的啊
<iGoogle> 你写出了啥。展示出来，那才叫能用。
<iGoogle> 有实际用途的。别是练习题
<iGoogle> 打仗去
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 帮 妈妈 大扫除
<wecing> 话说，现在还有除了ubuntu-cn之外的活跃的中文频道么……
<Colin-shzsc> 我有点不太理解为什么很多主题都倾向于扔掉窗口边框，Zukitwo 新加的 xfwm4 主题就完全木有边框，只有一个标题栏
<Colin-shzsc> 难道就是因为 ubuntu 自己的主题有这个倾向，所以带动了大多数人的审美？
<wecing> Colin-shzsc: 是受了苹果影响吧……
<lolicon> http://linuxtoy.org/archives/ms-forbids-disabling-uefi-secure-boot-on-arm.html M$要走苹果路线……
<sevk> lolicon ⇪ ti: M$ 将在 ARM 设备上禁止关闭 UEFI 安全引导 — LinuxTOY
<sevk> 新 新闻和通知 • 证据显示Windows 8 ARM版将封杀Linux等其它系统启动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360738 虽然微软不断地向业界确认自己不会在Windows 8的Secure Boot特性中封杀Linux启动，但Windows硬件认证需求文档第116页明确指出，ARM版的Windows 8将不允许用户禁止Secure Boot，这也意味着Windows 8将独占设备，其它系统将无法被安装 …
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • 求助：怎样删除grub里多余的内核选项（问题比较特殊） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360740 已经看过一些关于grub的教程和帖子了，但是感觉没有我这种特殊情况的。 update-grub时候，有这么几行。 Quote: Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-8-generic-pae Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-8-generic-pae Found linux image: /boot/v …
<ofan> lolicon: 苹果没限制装什么系统
<lolicon> ofan: 移动设备
<ofan> 移动设备没有不限制的
<CyrusYzGTt>  
 * jwwang momo xcjc
<Colin-shzsc> 如果内存出现问题应该也可会 kernel panic 吧
<sevk> 新 非常任务 • [一星]使用Telnet打开网站和发一封邮件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360741 1 任务内容： 使用Telnet打开网站和发一封邮件 2 任务的难度： 一星 3 任务的目的： 学习HTTP和SMTP原理 4 任务所涉及的软件： telnet 5 任务将大致消耗的时间： 2小时 统计信息: 发表于 由 oneleaf — 2012-01-14 15:49
<Colin-shzsc> 前段时间看见有说某地去教育局出语文期末卷子，一个《出师表》选段里面竟然有三十多个错别字
<Colin-shzsc> 区教育局
<cfy> Colin-shzsc: 题目是要查错别字么？
<cfy> lerosua: http://blog.jobbole.com/5906/
<sevk> cfy,啥网址y 关于年长程序员的5个误传 - 博客 - 伯乐在线
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: http://blog.jobbole.com/5906/
<Colin-shzsc> cfy: 当事人说考卷一发下来就说“有一些错误要改正”，然后就一个个地说，把学生改得都累死了
<cfy> Colin-shzsc: 哦。。。。我记得有次英语考试，听力上有问题。。。也改了。。
<cfy> Colin-shzsc: 当时应该果断说，把此题加上改错。。。
<cfy> 然后简单就当作送分了。。。
<cfy> 然后如果简单的话就当作送分了。。。
<thanatoid^2> 怎么能以自己注册了的Nickname 自动登录阿。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.chromeexperiments.com/detail/image-editing-using-webgl/?f=webgl
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y "WebGL Image Editing" by Hamada Ko
<lerosua> cfy:  提示我已经老了是吗？收到
<thanatoid^2> 我注册了一个nickname 现在自己使不了。。。
<cfy> lerosua: 。。。
<Colin-shzsc> cfy: 你去试着做做专八的改错，纠结死你
<cfy> Colin-shzsc: 专8啊。。。。我6都没有过。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 去学映月
<happyaron> 英语
<happyaron> cfy: 六级都没过在这折腾啥
<cfy> happyaron: 你过了？
<happyaron> cfy: 我还没报名资格。
<cfy> happyaron: 我就知道你没过 :D
<cfy> MaskRay: http://blog.jobbole.com/5906/
<happyaron> :)
<sevk> cfy,啥网址y 关于年长程序员的5个误传 - 博客 - 伯乐在线
<thanatoid^2> 我过了
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 测试下
<thanatoid^2> 略高于及格线
<robinking623> 考6级没用,不如剑桥实惠
<robinking623> 不如移民成功实在
<thanatoid^2> 怎么能以自己注册了的Nickname 自动登录阿。。。
<Colin-shzsc> 我专八也不过六十多分而已，而且正好又碰上考的这次题目不算太难，虽然应该高于全国平均了，但和上外那帮人还是没法比的……
<thanatoid^2> 求解
<Colin-shzsc> 事实上全国的专八试卷就是上外出的
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/114651
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: 明年就北外出了。
<Colin-shzsc> happyaron: 哦？毕业了大半年了对此还真有点不了解了
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: 这俩学校轮流出题。
<MaskRay> cfy: 听上去挺靠谱的
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 如何优化下代码
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 优化什么代码
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/114651
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 不知道
<sevk> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • ubuntu检测到上次安装 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360742 无法进行下去 到控制面板卸载程序里找了，没有wubi 请问该怎么办 统计信息: 发表于 由 shrine — 2012-01-14 16:17
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 觉得写的很长，而且too ugly
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: fromSorted 可以改成 fold
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 用截断式判断
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 哦，这是我随意加上的，我主要看splay的主过程
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, not 情况continue或者跳出.符合的自然继续了.就没有那么多缩进了
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: continue???
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 你的程序写的太长太多缩进
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 那个 fromSorted 如果要好好写，应该是二分建树吧，不应该是我那样
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 嗯，拆成几段函数，就没那么多缩进了
<gebjgd> 不拆也行
<gebjgd> 看逻辑的复杂程度了
<lolicon> .
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我想想
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 主要是中间几个if的结构我没调节好
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 应该用 case compare k tk of
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: Ok
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: LT -> ?
<mraandtux> 有没有人在看台湾选举？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 例如 if null lt then 出现2次，有没有办法回避
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 对了，用guard
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 这样挺好的，不要抽象过头了，以后看不懂
<cfy> .......
<cfy> 以后看不懂。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 世界上最难看懂的程序是啥？
<gebjgd> cfy, bf
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 例如 所有的表达都是前缀表达
<cfy> gebjgd: namoamitabuddha: 不是说语言
<cfy> 是说具体等程序
<cfy> 比如，用bf实现的linux?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 不是语言啊，例如 hs 这样写 (^) 2 (+) (*) 2 3 5
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 这样写 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/114651
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 这样写 (^) 2 ((+) ((*) 2 3) 5)
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 现在高校流行hs了么?
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 什么高校？
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 大xiao
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: ......
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 发现unity成了5.0了！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360745 不过没有什么明显变化。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ljj_jjl2008 — 2012-01-14 16:52
<namoamitabuddha> 还要学 Scheme
<gebjgd> 这么刷屏太狠了
<roylez_> cfy: .
<roylez_> cfy: cc
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<gebjgd> 蛋蛋疼
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好
<roylez_> cfy: 渣c
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: (define (p) (p)) 啥意思
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 额。。。这不死了么。。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 定义一个调用自己的。。。函数？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 这叫命名吧？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 求 Scheme 解释器
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不知道。命名是啥？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: guile
<kevinyings> 再看sicp
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 好像 (defun f()(f)) ，在cl里
<namoamitabuddha> (define (test x y) (if (= x 0) 0 y))
<namoamitabuddha> kevinyings: yes
<namoamitabuddha> kevinyings: 打算粗略的过下，主要了解想法
<namoamitabuddha> (test 0 (p))
<cfy> (F 65600)
<cfy> (defun f(x)(f (1+ x)))
<snugglecat> 上海交大这学期篮球课，只有一位同学挂了，他就是姚明。因为理论考试中“试从社会主义核心价值观角度阐述我国篮球运动蓬勃发展的原因”、“简述三步上篮时人体肌肉运动变化并画出简图”、“以NBA停摆为例，简述资本主义劳资关系的弊端”及“我们应向姚明学习什么？”他都答错了。
<cfy> 到65600的时候。。。。不行了。。。
<cfy> snugglecat: 真的假的？
<lolicon> cfy: ..
<namoamitabuddha> fake
<snugglecat> 资本主义劳资关系的弊端， 社会主义劳资关系的优越
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: guile-1.8 guile-1.6
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 1.8
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 啥区别
<lolicon> snugglecat: 尼玛这什么篮球课题目……
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: don't know
<lolicon> snugglecat: 篮球和射秽主义有什么关系……
<snugglecat> lolicon, 又不是我出的
<snugglecat> lolicon, 哦， 不过后面 社会主义劳资关系的优越是我加的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 果然死了
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 这个表达式合法
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 哦。
<archl> yohoo
<cfy> archl: ...
<archl> cfy: 想要睡觉了。来聊甜
<archl> 聊天。
<roylez_> archl: 袋鼠，蹦一个
<cfy> archl: 原来是袋鼠兄
<archl> roylez_ 主席我带着你蹦，不能亏待你
<archl> cfy: 哦，你是最后一个被骗到的。
<cfy> archl: 啥？
<archl> cfy: 算了。。。
<cfy> archl: ...
<archl> cfy: 来玩游戏。
<cfy> archl: 啥游戏？
<archl> cfy:  knights
<archl> http://knights.org.uk
<sevk> archl,啥网址y HelloMy page will now be found HERE (
<archl> cfy: 搞错了。。。
<cfy> archl: 啥
<archl> cfy:  http://knightsgame.org.uk
<sevk> archl,啥网址y Knights
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.u148.net/article/55921.html
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.u148.net/article/55921.html
<CyrusYzGTt> .. kk不理我，，，
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我很偷懒
<CyrusYzGTt> www.u148.net/article/55921.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 人类已经无法阻止美院学生做模型了！ - 有意思吧
<archl> alvin_rxg: 你回来了？
<alvin_rxg> archl: 剛起來
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 我们已经无法阻止你成为广告bot头条了。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 玩 knights
<archl> alvin_rxg:  http://knightsgame.org.uk
<sevk> archl,啥网址y Knights
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ .. 好吧，，我只是想将自己 感兴趣 或者 比较好 的 介绍给你们。。
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 有人看么。。。
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 还有，什么是 广告bot头条??
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 似乎有个专门统计转贴的，我有次都上前10了，你大概是第一吧。
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 所有中文 IRC 里监控的bot
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ ,, 我看过，，我排名在 kk 之后
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 争取打败kk
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。kk就是集中所有人转贴的吧。。。没可能比你少
<archl> happyaron: 他打败kk的话我就消失了
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 嗯嗯
<happyaron> archl: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ ,,
<archl> happyaron: 哈皮好。
<archl> happyaron: 你维护那么多翻译项目：我的希望是，一类软件，精翻译一个就好了
<happyaron> archl: 现在没空翻译那么多。
<happyaron> archl: 7月以后再说，lol
<archl> happyaron: 吃得好吗？
<archl> happyaron: 知道。
<CyrusYzGTt> idsoo.com/item/2467
<alvin_rxg> Title: 手机短信打印机 Black Box，将那些重要的短信打印出来 - IDSOO
<archl> alvin_rxg: ...
<happyaron> archl: 吃啥？
<happyaron> archl: 我还没吃饱。。。
<archl> happyaron: 就看你推上的对白。
<archl> happyaron: 。。。
<archl> happyaron: 好好吃，养的胖胖点。
<archl> happyaron: 以后会瘦下的。
<CyrusYzGTt> www.36kr.com/p/76910.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 极客须知十大定律 | 36氪
<bluek> 我问一下哈
<bluek> 你们怎么炒股的？
<happyaron> ...
<L-----D> bluek, 你说linux下？
<bluek> 是的
<alvin_rxg> bluek: 買個“股”，然後放鍋裏炒
<archl> bluek: 炒外国股。
<L-----D> bluek, 还真没用过 不能win的时候我都android同花顺
<archl> 什么时候虚拟/双系统 android。。。
<archl> 对了。。。有没可能 chroot android。。。
<bluek> L-----D, 嗯，安桌是可以用同花顺，可是我的工作环境没 win
<alvin_rxg> android-x86 項目
<bluek> 外国的股不敢炒，不熟悉，亏死我
<L-----D> android-x86项目貌似死了 因为官方也支持x86了
<archl> alvin_rxg: 不行啊。。。好多FPS我都是没贴图的。。。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 你试试这个 http://www.retroblazer.com/
<sevk> archl,啥网址y Retro Blazer
<alvin_rxg> 什麽？
<L-----D> bluek, 总之就用手机呗
<alvin_rxg> android-x86 => Current project maintainers are Chih-Wei Huang and Yi Sun
<archl> alvin_rxg: 你不会进去么。
<alvin_rxg> archl: 不是，你幹嘛突然跟我說這個？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 在？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 干嘛？
<archl> alvin_rxg: 为啥我的显卡有能力运行 但是就是贴不上图！！！
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: (define (new-if p t e) (cond (p t) (else e)))
<alvin_rxg> archl: - -!  驅動還是啥問題
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 和if啥区别
<archl> alvin_rxg: 不知道啊，冒专利风险装了那个启用 S3TC还是啥的库， Savage
<alvin_rxg> archl: 或者你當前系統哪裏有問題吧
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<archl> XR界面正常了。。。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 哦。可能，是驱动太不好了。平常都图像失败一条一条的。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 你和港台的聊上了？
<alvin_rxg> 你都幹嘛了？
<archl> alvin_rxg: 默认安装就是那样。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我怎么知道？
<alvin_rxg> archl: 那你確定驅動是對的嘛？
<archl> alvin_rxg: 怎么确定呢。。。
<archl> alvin_rxg: linux下我从来不管驱动的。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: ...
<alvin_rxg> archl: lspci | grep -i vga  然後看 xorg 的 log
<bluek> 直接装个hwinfo也可以的哇
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你觉得呢
<archl> alvin_rxg: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82Q35 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<archl> 正常的。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不清楚
<archl> 哦。看 xorg的 log。。。
<bluek> hardware information 简称hwinfo
<alvin_rxg> archl: 別說你現在跑的是 vesa 或者類似的驅動
<archl> alvin_rxg: 不知道——额不懂，不过那种驱动的话，GNOME3能运行吗？游戏也可以？
<archl> alvin_rxg: Cube系的 FPS都能用。
<archl> 比如 Red Eclipse 和 AssaultCube
<gebjgd> archl, intel不是有va驱动么
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<archl> gebjgd: 哦，是不是我这个太老了？
<gebjgd> archl, 什么太老了
<alvin_rxg> csslayer: fcitx 不認 ~/.fonts.conf 的配置嘛？
<archl> gebjgd:  型号。
<bluek> http://www.q-sheng.com/   炒货软件for linux  这个貌似要钱的？
<sevk> bluek ⇪ ti: 全胜 - Linux 的股票软件
<bluek> sevk,你什么时候又改名字啦？
<bluek> sevk,你有棒子吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ 不用钱的用flash版的，，只能看，，
<bluek> CyrusYzGTt, 我想带交易的
<sevk> bluek, 它是在时间指数357241。 ㍪ 18:14 新年快乐，除夕还有 8.24天
<bluek> CyrusYzGTt, 我再找找
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ .. wine个呗
<bluek> CyrusYzGTt, 我现在看到win三个字母放在一起我心里就不爽
<L-----D> bluek, windows manager?
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ ..好吧，， 你可以给钱 去开发，，
<gebjgd> bluek, 还炒股票呢?
<archl> gebjgd: 你炒不？
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ winer
<gebjgd> archl, 傻子才炒
<L-----D> gebjgd, ...
<archl> gebjgd: 那么你投资不？
<gebjgd> bluek, 赚了几套房子了?
<archl> 。？
<gebjgd> archl, 投资智力和国籍
<archl> 什么 sevk 也是人了？
<knownbad> intel va 得装 libva + libva-driver-intel。
<bluek> gebjgd, 我是看别人买，比如别人买12块，我等他下到12块以下我再买，要亏他比我亏得多哈，我就是抱着这个想法去买
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我已经装了
<L-----D> bluek, 就用手机呗 不是挺好
<gebjgd> bluek, .....你炒股不赚钱?
<archl> gebjgd:  赶时髦是标杆啊！
<gebjgd> archl, 赶什么时髦?
<archl> gebjgd: 炒股
<bluek> gebjgd, 买得玩，看别人都买
<archl> gebjgd: 风行越10年了。
<gebjgd> archl, 早就不时髦了
<archl> gebjgd: 所以。。。就看着它们了。
<zhao> 中国的股市连赌场都不如
<knownbad> 用了 xvmc 似乎不错。
<archl> gebjgd: 好吧。是习俗了
<gebjgd> zhao, +1
<L-----D> zhao, 我觉得还可以
<gebjgd> L-----D, 挣了几万了?
<knownbad> 蛮低的 cpu utilization。
<L-----D> zhao, 而且你可以去买港股
<zhao> 中国的股市就是国企 央企圈钱的工具而已
<gebjgd> L-----D, 我们说天朝的股票股市
<archl> knownbad:用不上。
<zhao> 中共就是邪教
<knownbad> 为何？
<L-----D> gebjgd, 我说的也是A股
<gebjgd> L-----D, 港股就别算了
<L-----D> 按照博傻理论 国内散户多 平均水平低 胜过大多数人的概率比在国外高
<gebjgd> L-----D, 挣了几万了?
<archl> zhao 没教主没理论没教义哪来的教？
<zhao> 中国的股市是由政府控制的
<archl> zhao。。。
<archl> zhao怎么可能。
<gebjgd> archl, 怎么不可能
<L-----D> gebjgd, 挣得肯定比几万多啊
<gebjgd> L-----D, 几套房子了?
<archl> gebjgd: 所有的国企是能控制。。。
<archl> gebjgd: 累死
<L-----D> zhao, 其实越是控制的股市 越好判断啊
<gebjgd> L-----D, 有内线啊
<gebjgd> L-----D, 你适合天朝
<L-----D> 哪来的内线
<archl> L-----D: 他说你。。。
<L-----D> 你只要按照政府的逻辑买 不就好了
<zhao> 问题是内线
<knownbad> 股市应该是政府集资。
<archl> 一向不都是吗。。。
<archl> 全中国企业都是政府的。
<gebjgd> 股市还不如买彩票
<zhao> 问题政府逻辑不好猜  除非有内线
<archl> 企业集资就是政府集资
<zhao> 买中国的股票不如去澳门赌  对于散户
<L-----D> 我就没听说谁去澳门赢了的
<L-----D> 一般最后都输进去了
<zhao> 中国股市 最大的老千是政府
<archl> 没意思。
<adam8157> roylez_: .
<archl> zhao。。。哪国股市政府不调控的？
<adam8157> roylez_: 刚去麦德龙买了几盒进口牛奶 土鳖以前没喝过 cc MeaCulpa
<adam8157> roylez_: 刚去麦德龙买了几盒进口牛奶 土鳖以前没喝过 cc MeaCulpa_
<zhao> 中共控制的过多了
<zhao> 主要为了自己圈钱
<archl> zhao 因为别国企业都缴税。
<archl> zhao 哈哈
<zhao> 中国主要靠工薪阶层纳税
<zhao> 转收穷人的税
<L-----D> 中国主要靠国企纳税
<robinking623> L-----D: 对.红旗汉化组这样的国企
<L-----D> 农村户口的 基本都不纳税
<robinking623> L-----D: 还有绿霸这样的
<zhao> 工薪阶层纳税数量超过国企
<robinking623> L-----D: 还是老百姓的钱
<zhao> 大型国企 央企可以逃税
<L-----D> robinking623, 那肯定的
<zhao> 中国现在是国富民穷
<robinking623> L-----D: 所以啊.羊毛出在羊身上
<robinking623> L-----D: 党让你富,你就富
<zhao> 美国是国穷民富
<robinking623> L-----D: 党让你穷.你就穷
<zhao> 所以说中国人的命运在党手里
<L-----D> 是的 但是统计还是要分清楚 尤其你想炒股的话;D
<zhao> 都是党怒
<zhao> 党奴
<L-----D> 国企其实不喜欢逃税 因为领导要搞政绩
<L-----D> 所以国企喜欢虚报利润
<L-----D> 私企喜欢隐瞒利润
<gebjgd> 不够的老百姓补上
<knownbad> 那你还不快回去报国？
<zhao> 报国不等与报党
<gebjgd> knownbad, 揍事
<zhao> 中国和中共不能划等号
<knownbad> gebjgd: 我原本就是专门搅局的。。。呵呵
<L-----D> 大家推选我当国家主席 我上任第一条法令就是不会编程不能当领导
<gebjgd> L-----D, 那算了.绝对不选你
<knownbad> 国内最高司法机构是谁？
<cfy> gebjgd: 你还有选举权么？
<gebjgd> cfy, 有
<L-----D> knownbad, 最高法院？
<knownbad> 有院长吗？
<L-----D> 不知道~
<archl> knownbad: 院长没听说过
<archl> knownbad: 随意指派的。
<knownbad> 有领导权还是合议制？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 当然有
<gebjgd> knownbad, 精神病院都有.何况法院乎?
<archl> knownbad: 政府想怎么判就怎么判。
 * knownbad 笑翻
<gebjgd> knownbad, 笑翻了鸡鸡了?
<knownbad> 我只是问制度上如何建立？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 从左腿笑到了右腿了?
<knownbad> 美国的最高法院是合议制。
 * archl 有看到无聊。。。
<Colin-shzsc> 宪法所说的所谓法律面前人人平等本身就和“在XXXXX的领导下”是自相矛盾的
<knownbad> 当然总数是单数。
<L-----D> knownbad, 你是学法律的？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 米国早晚是天朝的大省
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你别体现优越性了
<knownbad> 不是，只刚好想到。
<L-----D> knownbad, 我都不知道什么是合议制
<gebjgd> knownbad, 越来越多的天朝移民涌入米国
<knownbad> 我没，冤枉啊大人
<gebjgd> knownbad, 把白人混成黄种人
<Colin-shzsc> 正负抵消等于零，一个自相矛盾的东西有和没有又有什么区别呢？
<knownbad> 合议制就全员投票决定而不是由个人决定。
<knownbad> 全员就看数目。
<happyaron> 正负抵消了还有副总统 lol
<Colin-shzsc> 国内就表面上看没有什么事情是一个人说了算的，但背后的学问是很大滴……
<gebjgd> 我党向来是集体智慧的洁精
<knownbad> 比如以 三个法官审理个案件，由投票决定。
<knownbad> 就减少了单一的弊病。
<Colin-shzsc> 如果你拉来 n 个和你看法一样的人来投票，表面上看不是一言堂，实际上是换汤不换药
<happyaron> 万一“真理往往掌握在少数人手中”呢。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 晚上喝多了奶茶睡不着。
<happyaron> lol
<zhao> 自由平等遮羞布，民主集中打劫棋
<L-----D> knownbad, 多撸几次就好了
<knownbad> 如果恶是多数那也是民主。
<Colin-shzsc> 诸子百家的学说应该都是有关做主子的应该怎么处理下面的问题的吧？
 * sevk 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:34:47 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<knownbad> L-----D: lol
<Colin-shzsc> 至少我是没在中国古代的东西里看到过像古希腊那样哪怕是很小范围的投票表决
<Colin-shzsc> 所以我一直相信中国是缺乏民主传统的
 * sevk 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:34:47 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<snugglecat> gebjgd, 我党像来是集体智慧的精子，强奸人民
<snugglecat> happyaron, 美国不是要真理的
<knownbad> 其实美国民主也有缺点，像总统选举就不是全民投票而是代表性投票。
<Colin-shzsc> 碰上这历史又那么长，主子和臣民的观念估计都快和脑子长到一起了
<happyaron> snugglecat: 嗯
<knownbad> 根本不是绝大多数。
<snugglecat> 这世界没有真理
<snugglecat> 只有催于真理
<snugglecat> 每个时代的真理会有不同
 * knownbad 去 #archlinux-cn 强奸 snugglecat
<snugglecat> ...........
<snugglecat> 多数恶， 但有宪法保护少数的权益
<jervis> 请问ubuntu的alternate的iso为什么会自动装系统，我啥都没碰就装好了，我指vmware里
<snugglecat> 不求真理， 只求互相拉扯， 最后结果不是最好，是都能接受的
<knownbad> 民主制度下的保护得靠人民良心。  有时不完美或有困难。
<jervis> 牛逼，在这里谈民主
<knownbad> 少数的保护可能是多数的利益。  有时冲突。
<snugglecat> jervis, 你新来的么， 我因此被踢了 N 次了
<knownbad> 或是经常冲突。
<snugglecat> 至少有制衡
<jervis> 我不常来
<snugglecat> 错了， 有纠正机制
<jervis> 想不到水成这样了呵呵
<snugglecat> jervis, 没有发泄口啊
<knownbad> 司法代表的正是国民的良心呢。
<snugglecat> 人如果是天使，那就不用成立政府。如果政府由天使来管理，对政府就不用进行外部控制（定期选举），也不用内部控制（分权制、新闻自由等）。
<jervis> 憋住，天朝和国外一致的就是垄断，不一样是对垄断没有制约，什么民主都是扯淡
<knownbad> 那我是天使，我火星来的。
 * knownbad me ET, me going home
<jervis> 下次来带点火星的特产啊
<snugglecat> :) 只剩下扯蛋了，， 还不允许啊
<jervis> 我们的特产是gcd，请你带到火星上去吧
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我蛋已经扯下来了， 带到火星上吧
<knownbad> 好吧我看台湾选举开票去
<knownbad> snugglecat: 检疫不通过。
<knownbad> 太小又不新鲜
<\b> snugglecat:　封建时候所谓的“天使”，就是当今的５毛
<\b> snugglecat: 不过“天使”一般都由监监充当
<knownbad> snugglecat: 膜拜现任天使
<snugglecat> 我去骂了打电话一顿
<snugglecat> 奶奶的
<snugglecat> 一经售出，不能退
<snugglecat> 啥意思
<archl> 多数真理永远不在大众的选票手里
<CyrusYzGTt> 霸王条款，， 天朝多得是
<archl> 同意 happyaron
<snugglecat> archl, 不求真理好么
<snugglecat> 本来就不是求的真理
<Evanescence> archl: are you jiero ?
<snugglecat> 只有邪教才宣告自己掌握的是真理
<Evanescence> snugglecat: 科学?
<Evanescence> 马克思?
<gebjgd> snugglecat, 所有宗教都宣告
<Evanescence> 基督?
<gebjgd> 佛教
<snugglecat> 也不是求的科学
<gebjgd> 真主
<snugglecat> 科学也是偏激
<knownbad> snugglecat: 以前天主教就这么说过还烧死了些人。
<Evanescence> 科学本就是新型的宗教
<zhao> 毛太祖那一朝 中国非正常死亡7500W
<Evanescence> 就像曾经宗教让人觉得能解释那写怪异现象
<snugglecat> Evanescence, 所以也不是求科学
<zhao> 文革人们的狂热的样子和邪教教徒有什么两样
<snugglecat> 只是体现一般大众的道德， 我不知道怎么说
<Evanescence> 大众心理学解释说这是大众群体必然出现的现象
<zhao> 宗教不可怕  可怕的是邪教
<Evanescence> 他们需要信仰,和英雄
<snugglecat> 陪审团都不要专业人士
<knownbad> 差别是其他教是信众干的，天主教却是梵谛冈干的。
<Evanescence> 邪教未必尽是坏的,虽然我没经历过,但是还未经历就下断论,那肯定是错的
<snugglecat> 全要没文化的
<Evanescence> snugglecat: 是的,
<gebjgd> 教皇天天日小女孩
<snugglecat> 陪审团都不要专业人士
<snugglecat> 全要没文化的
<Evanescence> snugglecat: 这就是民主的一部分
<knownbad> gebjgd: 那我也要当教皇。  我要小女孩。
<\b> knownbad: 自己生个..
<Evanescence> snugglecat: 民主不是在所有人都知道民主的,而在于所有人组成的群体所体现出来的特性
<knownbad> 自己就不能干坏事了。
<zhao> 因为是坏的 才会被定位邪教
<knownbad> 看你是站在那边看是否邪教
<Evanescence> zhan: 那写被胜者为王,败者为寇,所淘汰下来的,也不全是坏的,难道历史真的如此不堪?
 * gebjgd 出门和老婆腐败去咯
<knownbad> 以前的天主教把科学当成邪教。
<zhao> Evanescenc:所以法轮功问题要重新审视
<zhan>  /me 中枪了
<Evanescence> 真理也许只是被权利和势力摆弄下的玩偶
<roylez_> adam8157: 我在澳大利亚都不喝牛奶
<adam8157> roylez_: 你不喜欢和牛奶?
<zhao> 至少中共现在还是胜利者
<roylez_> adam8157: 牛奶这东西没什么好处，有人研究过
<Evanescence> 吃面条....
<snugglecat> Evanescence, 我是说民主不是要掌握真理的少数人
<roylez_> adam8157: 鲜果汁，3.5三升
<Evanescence> roylez: 主席经常喝奶?
<roylez_> Evanescence: 你才喝
<zhao> 光有民主还不行 还要有法制
<snugglecat> Evanescence, 就是要懵懂的平民老百姓。 他们才是代表这个国家的普遍价值观
<Evanescence> roylez_: 我不喝的,买不起
<lainme> roylez_: 很有好处。要不就没我了
<roylez_> adam8157: 怎么又扯政治了
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ 你的马甲是你的 反面，，
<snugglecat> 不是求真理的， 求真理就变成 中国酱紫
<Evanescence> snugglecat: 一些时候也是被当作妓女玩弄的对象,屁民
<adam8157> roylez_: 我没扯啊
<roylez_> lainme: ......你说的是人奶吧
<zhan> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。 不是马甲！
<roylez_> adam8157: 我鼓励你踢人
<lainme> roylez_: 我没说错。我还喝过羊奶
<Evanescence> 喝奶去了
<zhao> 因为我被中共害得要吃地沟油
<zhan> 帽子男，行动吧
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ 明白，，你是怕被 事后算帐，，
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> Evanescence, 喝蒙牛么
 * adam8157 Star.Trek.07.Generations
<roylez_> lainme: 2岁前喝喝可以，后面喝就没用了
<roylez_> adam8157: 又看渣片
<Evanescence> snugglecat: 买不起,现在奶业都很高
<zhao> 蒙牛有毒
<roylez_> adam8157: 一看到 star trek 就想起data肚子里的电话
<zhao> 伊利不知到有没有毒
<Evanescence> 补充蛋白质,传说的,我没验证过
<roylez_> zhao: 蒙牛帮助中国人进化
<adam8157> roylez_: data这一集第一次出现
<snugglecat> 那机顶合的服务小姐给我骂回去了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 那机顶合的服务小姐给我骂回去了
<cfy> http://code.google.com/p/cfy/downloads/detail?name=mobile-database-2010-3-17.xz
<sevk> cfy ⇪ t: mobile-database-2010-3-17.xz - cfy - 手机号码归属地数据库2010-3-17 - mine codes or the codes I am using now - Google Project Hosting
<lainme> roylez_: 2岁前没吃的，也就没2岁后的事情了
<archl> roylez 哦。
<knownbad> snugglecat: 你够 man。
<archl> roylez_ 果汁也没好处，不咀嚼。
<Evanescence> snugglecat: 为啥不日她?
<knownbad> snugglecat: 再次膜拜天使
<roylez_> lainme: 别跟我扯这么远的，照片拿来
<archl> lainme:。。。
<roylez_> archl: 死袋鼠你干啥？
<Evanescence> archl: 你是不是jiero啊?
<snugglecat> 他妈的， 一开始说 “一经售出，就无法退换”。 给我骂得， 最后又说“无权答复，叫我找销售点”
<lainme> roylez_: 不要什么事都扯到照片上。你才扯得远
<archl> Evanescence: 新年好
<Evanescence> archl: 果然...
<snugglecat> 你妈的， 无权答复， 干嘛跟我说一经售出， 无法退换
<Evanescence> archl: 怪不得长年不见你
<roylez_> lainme: 答应了那么久的事情
<snugglecat> 不就是答复我了吗
<zhan> 主席怪叔叔被 lainme 击退了
<lainme> roylez_: 那次只答应发找黑的。不是发了么
<Evanescence> zhan: 萌猫?
<knownbad> 不能怪她，肯定是经理干的。
<knownbad> 或是领导。
<cfy> roylez_: star trek除了4
<zhan> Evanescence: 啥？
<cfy> roylez_: 哪个还比较好看？
<cfy> roylez_: 还有除了最新的
<roylez_> lainme: 后来交换照片，我给你发了一张，你还没回我呢
<Evanescence> knownbad: 她被诱奸了?
<cfy> lainme: 求 roylez_的 照片
<archl> lainme:  给我看看主席的照片吧
<snugglecat> knownbad, 他一开始就误导消费者， 根本就没说 高清电视 才用得上高清的机顶盒， 用了高清电视在那放效果， 老妈不懂， 就买下来了
<lainme> roylez_: ……把我给你的又发给我……而且我也没答应
<cfy> 我好像把 lainme 和jiero搞混 了。。。
<knownbad> 不需要引诱吧？  她献身了。
<archl> cfy... ä½ 
<zhan> cfy: 。。。
<Evanescence> knownbad: 牛,光环
<lainme> cfy: archl 是我之前发的那张。。不是他的
<cfy> lainme: 你是不是问我要过pic?
<lainme> cfy: 没有
<archl> cfy: 不是。
<archl> cfy: 。。。
<archl> cfy: 是我
<zhan> 其实主席长得很秀气的
<roylez_> cfy: 没看几集，觉得太老了，有邵氏的风格
<roylez_> lainme: 你默许了啊
<roylez_> zhan: 鲇鱼
<roylez_> cfy: 有什么好点的科幻电影吗？似乎没有提得起兴趣的片子了
<knownbad> snugglecat: 看你要不要找她领导谈谈？
<roylez_> 其实zhan长得很威武的
<knownbad> 顺便献身。
<roylez_> adam8157: 对不？
<adam8157> 想当V5
<snugglecat> knownbad, 当初她说清楚了， 像麦当劳那广告纸写上一句“照片与实物有区别，按实物为准”， 就撇开责任了。 说明白高清机顶盒需要配合高清电视才有宣传的效果，老妈还是傻傻地买了， 那是我们自己吞苦果
<zhan> 。。。。。。
<zhan> 你们
<archl> zhan: 魁梧吗》？
<zhan> archl: 袋鼠
<snugglecat> knownbad, 他妈的， 又没说明白， 就给个电话说一径售出， 无法退换。 啥意思
<archl> zhan:。。。你除了这句还会出其他词吗。。。鲇鱼
<snugglecat> knownbad, 明天就去换啊。阿
<Evanescence> snugglecat: 去店门口游行去
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ ,, 恶人谷出来的 ，也有 魁梧的
<roylez_> lainme: 你现在喝牛奶喝什么牌子的？蒙牛还是十字牌？
<snugglecat> Evanescence, 没道理阿， 肯定得去换啊
<snugglecat> Evanescence, 太没道理了
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<knownbad> snugglecat: 祝你幸运。
<cfy> roylez_: 科幻电影很多啊
<lainme> roylez_: 我现在喝咖啡。按某同学的说法，是磕药
<cfy> archl: 那我把 archl lainme  jiero搞混了。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 说
<snugglecat> 麦当劳那免责声明，应该就是被人告过， 才有的
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ .. 铃音姐，， 你在 动漫里也喝 咖啡的。。
<Evanescence> snugglecat: 中国没有游行的,你去游行了,大家知道这家厂商不好,肯定怕你了,你胆子小就人家吃定你了
<roylez_> lainme: 咖啡好，唯一的坏处就是要加牛奶
<cfy> roylez_: 超时空接触
<cfy> roylez_: 克隆岛
<roylez_> cfy: 看过
<snugglecat> Evanescence, 游行有啥用， 就一垄断
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 吃饭去
<roylez_> cfy: 克隆岛是什么？
<Evanescence> roylez_: 主席,还是巧克力好
<cfy> roylez_: 你可以去看下咯
<snugglecat> Evanescence, 他妈的， 除非购买啥收费频道， 就和原来有线电视，一点区别都没
<Evanescence> snugglecat: 搞到上新闻,那你就成了
<cfy> roylez_: 逃出克隆
<cfy> roylez_: 逃出克隆岛
<snugglecat> Evanescence, 他妈的， 不上有线电视， 电视台就缩6个频道。 你妈的不是强买强卖妈
<zhao> dvd光驱不能识别cd盘么？
<roylez_> Evanescence: 巧克力非常好，不会胖，提高免疫力，舒缓情绪，可以杀猫，有投资价值。无敌的
<snugglecat> 不好意思
<snugglecat> 他妈的
<Evanescence> snugglecat: 我家早把电视机给停了
<snugglecat> Evanescence, 我也想挺， 但我妈不想呢。
<Evanescence> 看电视的,纯属傻逼,
<snugglecat> 别骂人啊， 我儿子还看呢
<roylez_> cfy: ppstream没有
<roylez_> cfy: nnnnnnd
<Evanescence> snugglecat: 你给她弄个Home Linux,上面放电影,你妈就扔了电视机
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<snugglecat> roylez_, 杀猫啥意思
<Evanescence> snugglecat: 弄Home Linux也没太复杂
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<snugglecat> :)
<roylez_> snugglecat: 对猫有毒
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 那我不吃了
<endle_li> 请问XFCE和xubuntu哪个效率高？
<snugglecat> 巧克力就是一军需物质
<roylez_> snugglecat: ...
<snugglecat> 看一新闻， 美国还得把军用巧克力弄得难吃。 防止士兵贪嘴， 没到该吃的时候就早早吃光
<archl> snugglecat: 。。。
<knownbad> snugglecat: 少量还好，但不能整颗吃。
<archl> snugglecat: 人家是要能保存啊。
<snugglecat> 巧克力容易让人肚子保
<knownbad> 狗吃了可能丧命。
<archl> snugglecat: 才不是吧。。。
<archl> snugglecat: 会发酸
<snugglecat> archl, 我也是看新闻的， 我不懂
<knownbad> 其实巧克力的热量高。这才是目的。
<archl> snugglecat: 就我这个喜欢吃 85-90% 巧克力的体验来说。
<snugglecat> archl, 那新闻说怕士兵贪嘴，所以把巧克力弄得特别难吃
<archl> snugglecat: 美军原文？
<zhao> 非军用的不可以做的好吃点么？
<archl> zhao 好吃都是相对的。
<snugglecat> archl, 应该是巧克力是高热量的， 看 兄弟连， 不是有个镜头， 一美军给了一大块巧克力给一小孩么
<zhao> 现在巧克力民用多余军用么
<snugglecat> archl, 不是， 我一英文盲怎么看得懂
<archl> zhao 。。。
<snugglecat> archl, 这个问 knownbad 就知道了
<archl> zhao 。。。你是外星人？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你在美军时， 巧克力是不是作为行军食量的
<archl> knownbad: 你吃过美军巧克力？
<snugglecat> archl, 他当过美国大兵
<knownbad> 好似有但我忘了。
<archl> knownbad: 你在美国参军？真的啊
<knownbad> 平常不吃军粮，有自助餐吃。
<zhao> archl:你在哪里看到的呀
<archl> zhao 看什么？
<knownbad> 只预备役。
<zhao> 巧克力是军用的
<snugglecat> knownbad, 看新闻好似美军的粮食改进很多了
<archl> zhao 有军用巧克力
<snugglecat> 有啥压缩包装啥的
<archl> zhao 看wikipedia
<archl> roylez_ 你怎么喝咖啡啊？
<archl> roylez_ 打泡泡么？
<knownbad> 有牛肉袋加热了就能吃。
<kevinyings> 打飞机么？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 出去打过仗么， 挨过枪仔么
<zhao> 话说巧克力是什么时候开始出现的？
<archl> knownbad: 还是中国军队好，用汤。。。加水吃。
<snugglecat> 二战
<knownbad> 还有泡的维他命c的饮料。
<adam8157> archl: 你喜欢打奶泡?
<knownbad> 屁话。
<archl> adam8157 奶泡是什么？
<snugglecat> 貌似是二战
<roylez_> archl: 路边买了往嘴里倒。袋鼠是把咖啡倒在口袋里的，对么？
<knownbad> snugglecat: 想我挨子弹？
<adam8157> archl: 牛奶打成泡沫啊
<zhao> 袋鼠喝咖啡么？
<adam8157> archl: 小姑娘都喜欢这样的
<archl> adam8157 主席那笨蛋不是不喝牛奶吗？
<knownbad> 什么地方都没去，但有同事被派去伊拉克。
<adam8157> archl: 可以不打奶泡啊 加热奶就好了
<adam8157> archl: 你是生活在西方社会么...
<archl> adam8157 我比主席更笨，所以要喝大量的牛奶。我去做体力工作一上午喝 1.4升。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我想在身体留一个子弹头啥的，听光荣的
<archl> adam8157我不是
<adam8157> archl: 我也喜欢牛奶
<rothsdad> hi
<knownbad> 那我打你一枪。
<snugglecat> archl, 三鹿么， 蒙牛么
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<knownbad> 我自备子弹。
<sevk> rothsdad, 好 ㍫ 19:41 新年快乐，除夕还有 8.18天
<rothsdad> 请问pcmanfm 中smplayer关联怎么整？
<kevinyings> 悲剧啊！我服了你们这帮家伙
<knownbad> 免费的。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你是不是有枪
<archl> snugglecat: 恩。只看最便宜的。
<zhao> 喝三鹿牛奶，做残奥会冠军
<archl> adam8157 没想过这些的人肯定也不少。
<knownbad> snugglecat: 在我裤子了
<snugglecat> 喜欢手枪还是步枪
<snugglecat> .....
<adam8157> archl:  想啥?
<archl> adam8157奶泡。。。
<knownbad> 各一只吧。
<archl> adam8157 买咖啡从来没想过不要。。
 * rothsdad 请问pcmanfm中smplayer文件关联怎么整？smplayer打开后不能播放
<snugglecat> 儿子在唱友谊地久天长
<snugglecat> knownbad, 哦
<adam8157> archl: 哦
<rothsdad> google没有结果
<zhao> 话说谁还知道其他的 人比较多的中文频道，推荐几个
<knownbad> 但我只有只手枪。
<archl> zhao。。。政治宣传吗。。。
 * adam8157 好咖啡或者烂雀巢我可以喝黑的, 烂咖啡必须加奶加糖
<rothsdad> /help~~~
<snugglecat> 好像美国电影很喜欢用友谊地久天长这首歌做配乐
 * rothsdad help~~~~
<snugglecat> 特别是圣诞时的电影
<zhao> 人家是守法公民
 * archl 不特别喜欢泡咖啡喝——泡不出好的。
<zhao> archl：人家是守法公民
 * rothsdad yell help <---------
<archl> zhao 遵守国际法吗？
<rothsdad> sigh
<snugglecat> rothsdad, 有问题就问阿
<knownbad> rothsdad: 点右键，然后。。。。
<snugglecat> 走了
<knownbad> 奶奶的。
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<zhao> archl：。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<zhao> 还有个ubuntu频道  不过是英文的
<zhao> 人到不少 1400+号人
<zhao> archl：不过我以后要慎言了  ，怕被和谐
 * CyrusYzGTt 本尊归来
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:21:51)
<archl> zhao 不说不就好了。。。没什么必要说的讨论的。。。
<archl> 龙芯3竟然16核啊。。。
<archl> 太出乎意料了，还说 28nm，功耗20w
<zhao> 我双核就够用乐
<archl> 这么强大
<kevinyings> 28nm 这么其贵
<zhao> archl：28nm是多少
<CyrusYzGTt> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/xenodeblogfedora/~3/8pFmo6UqXFU/skype-de-64-bits-para-fedora-rpm.html
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Google FeedBurner
<archl> 香蕉蛋糕和地瓜一起吃，
<cleamoon> 真那么好怎么没人用
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 可怜我还1GB RAM，绝对不会用 64bit的。。。
<cleamoon> 明显是吹
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ .. 15G内存 飘过
<archl> cleamoon: 有人用才说好？
<happyaron> archl: 我也1GB
<archl> cleamoon: 。。。
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 拔点给我
<cleamoon> archl: 有人用才说好
<archl> happyaron: 啊。。。你也用 64位么。。。
<happyaron> archl: 32
<archl> cleamoon: 那么就是你知道的少了。
<cleamoon> archl: 那你举个例子？
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 找 yunfan ，，她的是 正版，，我的内存是 残次品，，  2G 会显示 1.25G的
<archl> cleanmoon 人不是企业。
<archl> cleamoon: 去人家论坛自然能找到。
<cleamoon> archl: 去了，都是杂七杂八的东西，基本没内容
<CyrusYzGTt> 重新发过 链接 http://xenodesystems.blogspot.com/2012/01/skype-de-64-bits-para-fedora-rpm.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+xenodeblogfedora+%28Blog+Xenode+%28Fedora%29%29
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Xenode Systems Blog: Skype de 64 Bits para Fedora (RPM)
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 没关系，加1.25G也宽裕不少
<archl> happyaron: 我也要
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ,, 不要，， 我不想给，， 除非你给我买这个内存的价钱
<archl> 我主板上插着3条， 512MB *1 , 256MB *2
<archl> 。。。
<cleamoon> http://bbs.tiexue.net/post_3996625_1.html
<sevk> cleamoon,啥网址y [原创]读懂――国产65nm“龙芯3”CPU成功生产 - 尖端科技 - 铁血社区
<cleamoon> 事实胜于雄辩
<archl> cleamoon: 2012年新版，今天查那个 MIPS构架顺便看了下loongson
<\b> 呵呵， 65nm 。。。中国企业能生产?
<zhao> 话说还有其他人比较多的中文频道么 谁推荐几个？
<cleamoon> \b: 中国出资，外国生产
<archl> \b 设计之后外包吧
<snugglecat> archl, 中国能设计出来??
<CyrusYzGTt> cleamoon§ 说出来有怎么样，又不能买。 能买还要被 审查什么的，
<archl> snugglecat: 。。。
<cleamoon> archl: 哪看的新闻？我没找到
<archl> snugglecat: 我只是道听途说，你倒是问问
<zhao> 为什么没人理我。。。。。。。。。。。。我被忽略
<zhao> 为什么没人理我。。。。。。。。。。。。我被忽略了。。。。。。。。。。
<archl> cleamoon:  en.wikipedia.org/loongson
<alvin_rxg> Title: Wikimedia page not found: http://en.wikipedia.org/loongson
<stlifey> zhao: 是的，哈哈
<cleamoon> CyrusYzGTt: 审查这个干什么？
<snugglecat> archl, 中国设计了 ip9 了， 你去用用
<archl> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loongson
<sevk> archl ⇪ t: Loongson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CyrusYzGTt> cleamoon§ 如果我要用，我想买民用 最高级那个  最好支持 x86_64架构，，
<happyaron> ipv9，太亮了。
<happyaron> lol
<archl> zhao 因为你是政治范
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ .. 现在是 ipv7了 laf
<archl> ipv6是什么？其实我连这个都不知道-没用过
<cleamoon> archl: 全文只在表格里出现了一次，带着问好还没带出处，最重要的是wikipedia的文章
<cleamoon> archl: 这你也信？
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 在哪里。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 就是 ipv4+ipv6 + NAT 就是 了
<CyrusYzGTt> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<archl> cleamoon: 相信总比不信好。
<archl> cleamoon: 质疑更好。
<Patrick_DJ> 本机建的svn下载代码的速度是100多KB/s，而本机建的git下载代码的速度是2.4MB/s。
<archl> cleamoon: http://www.loongson.cn/EN/news_info.php?id=43
<sevk> archl,啥网址y 龙芯官方网站-[龙芯官方网站]
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 真有ipv7 http://lists.ripe.net/pipermail/ripe-org-closed/1993/msg00024.html
<snugglecat> archl, http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPv9 用它可以翻墙
<cleamoon> archl: 我们这里高中最重要的内容之一就是别信wikipedia...
<archl> cleamoon: 且，大学也说。
<snugglecat> cleamoon, 谁说的， 为什么呢
<archl> cleamoon: 因为有可能出错就不能使用？
<cleamoon> archl: 就是就是
<snugglecat> archl, http://www.em777.net/
<sevk> snugglecat,啥网址y IPv9工作组（十进制网络标准工作组）
<cleamoon> archl:因为出错所以要找原始出处
<snugglecat> cleamoon, 什么出错
<archl> cleamoon: 那些都屁话，几乎所有论文都有错误。
<cleamoon> snugglecat: 所有学校都这么说
<archl> cleamoon: 只是维护旧有的系统罢了
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ..
<cleamoon> archl: 那也分小错和胡编吧...
<cleamoon> snugglecat: 在wikipedia上可以胡编呀
<snugglecat> cleamoon, 哦， 他说你也信????
<snugglecat> cleamoon, 中国还有实话么
<cleamoon> snugglecat: 我自己找到过胡编的地方...
<yunfan> cleamoon: 互联网时代 学校收冲击最大 当然敌视了 学校这种形式搞不好以后都要快没了
<cleamoon> snugglecat: 我在外国耶...
<snugglecat> cleamoon, 去搞个机顶盒，也骗你买了高清机顶盒不能退的
<snugglecat> cleamoon, 杀死你
<cleamoon> yunfan: 不不不，学校说资料一定要从网上找，但是一定不能随便找
<snugglecat> cleamoon, 然后用你的名字到去外国生活
<kevinyings> 有大牛讲破解的机顶盒寄来阿？
<cleamoon> snugglecat: 你不读合同吗？
<yunfan> cleamoon: 保持神秘感 维护权威地位
<zhao> 我们上学时候  那时家里一般没有网络  去网吧被视为堕落
<yunfan> adam8157 你不搞机顶盒破解？
<yunfan> zhao 我也是 不过我去网吧是搞编程 我邮箱里有个vb6精简版 很可惜阿 当时那种热情 如果走c道路就好了
<cleamoon> yunfan: 不神秘呀，基本上除了wiki和blog都信
<adam8157> yunfan: 破解啥? 当年是自家开发 用不着
<yunfan> cleamoon: wiki与blog只是一种 presentation 是否可信取决于生产内容的人 而不在于这种形式
<lainme> cleamoon: paper上给的数据也有可能伪造的。别人都重复不出来
<yunfan> adam8157 我这的机顶盒拆开了就没上电过 明年过来帮我看看拉
<archl> cleamoon: 也要学会伪造啊。
<adam8157> yunfan: 嗯
<archl> cleamoon: 要是自己想要发展某个方向的思考研究，却找不到相关方向的论文——或者论文买不起，你就要手动创造哦
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.simplecd.org/id/2772801
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y SimpleCD:让分享变得简单 《粤语版叮噹+小新+一休+小丸子》(Cantonese cartoons)粤语繁字,更新樱桃小丸子第11打[DVDRip]|下载|电驴|eMule|Download
<yunfan> adam8157 这样我就可以多个凳子出来 我这里总共两个凳子 一个放书 一个就放那个拆开的机顶盒
 * archl 现在已经有了戴着耳塞不开声音入睡的奇怪习惯了。
<cleamoon> archl: 自己伪造允许，不扣分，差错资料扣分...
 * CyrusYzGTt 表示 正在升级 3.1.9-1内核
<adam8157> yunfan: 呵呵
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: lfs已经是3.2的内核了
 * archl 想起了恶心的寻找论文征程。。。以前的。
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ..我说的是 f16..
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 所以你们比lfs还保守
<yunfan> 当然我这里更保守 还是u1004
<yunfan> archl: 你怎么晚上用这个nick
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ .. 哦哦，， 不过 lfs,,貌似很 gmp就比 fedora版本高
<archl> yunfan: 你知道有玩/讨论游戏的时候就用archl
<cleamoon> yunfan: 学校要求，因为难以辨伪，一律不信
<cleamoon> lainme: 这个当然也有
<yunfan> cleamoon: 学校反正也不是什么好地方
<cleamoon> yunfan: 绝对不是好地方
<archl> cleamoon: 难道学校去看 wikipedia？ 不都是要全局改写些么。。。
<yunfan> 建议从wiki上摘抄下来 再对个别单词和句式进行同义替换
<archl> yunfan: 要全段提取意思，然后重新写
<gjp> cfy: 你在没？
<cleamoon> cleamoon: 看见资料链接带wikipedia或是blog就要求重写，剩下不管
<archl> yunfan: 这是我们基本的机能。
<cfy> gjp: yeah
<yunfan> archl: lol
<cleamoon> 发给自己了...
<gjp> cfy: 还记得我吗？
<cfy> gjp: 忘了。nick太多 我刚发现 我把 archl jiero lainme 搞混
<gjp> cfy: 咱给自己的破本子装上Gentoo了，果然很好用
<archl> cfy: 你别随意叫人名好不
<gjp> cfy: 我有一个装ubuntu少驱动,arch开不了X,的破本子
<archl> cfy: 补偿我，去玩 hedgewars， 当中文测试用户。
<cfy> archl: 你问我要的照片？
<cfy> 我感觉不是啊。。。。
<archl> cfy: 我要的
<cfy> gjp: 哈哈。
<cfy> archl: 哦。我都给你照片了。。。我要玩dota去。。。
<archl> cfy: 看我咄咄逼人的形态你还没注意到？
<gjp> cfy: 然后被你带着开始使用emacs
<gebjgd> knownbad vapiano
<cfy> gjp: 呵呵。
<cfy> archl: 中文测试？
<gebjgd> knownbad 听说过吧？
<cfy> archl: 我才不玩中文的呢。dota除外
 * knownbad 飞踢 gebjgd 然后去睡。
<archl> cfy: 翻译完成了，要验证中文的效果。
<gebjgd> knownbad  靠
<cfy> archl: 哦。
<archl> cfy: 你就是良好的测试这。
<cfy> gjp: 好好用 ：D
<gebjgd> knownbad 再陪我聊会
<cfy> archl: ...我下了。。。
<gjp> archl: 啥东西？
<archl> gjp: 游戏。
<gjp> cfy: 多谢了
<archl> gjp:  http://hedgewars.org
<sevk> archl,啥网址y Hedgewars
<cleamoon> gebjgd: 有个问题，你用ck时开全局bfs吗？
<archl> sevk 你要死。。。
<knownbad> 04:20 AM?  no way.
<knownbad> adios.
<gjp> archl: ......我唯一不接触的就是游戏.........
<jska> ### 俺的iphone4 升级到5.0.1 越狱完成， 然后ubuntu 11.04 x64 就mount 不上了,有同鞋遇到么？ #####
<cleamoon> hedgewars是好东西
<gebjgd> cleamoon 没开
<archl> gjp 那好，给你个任务——
<sevk> archl, 当然可以。 ㍬ 20:21 新年快乐，除夕还有 8.15天
<gjp> archl: 啥？
<cleamoon> gebjgd: 不应该开吗
<snugglecat> knownbad, 知道 ipv9 么
<archl> gjp: 帮神找简单做图表的软件。
<gebjgd> cleamoon 愿意开就开呗
<snugglecat> knownbad, 他根本就没说高清机顶盒得和高清电视搭着才有演示的效果， 就用那高清电视演示给你看， 让你上当， 买了还不给退. 如果美国酱紫， 会给退的么
<archl> gjp:  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=360600
<gjp> archl: 什么类型的图表？
<cleamoon> gebjgd
<archl> gjp: 立体表现力强大的。
<cleamoon> gebjgd: 默认是关，开了不知道会怎么样
<jska> ## 木有用爱疯的么？###
<archl> jska: 木头有
<jska> archl: ：-(
<gjp> archl: 我还真没接触过有这样的工具...我找找试试
<adam8157> happyaron: 培根芝士热狗 欧德堡全脂牛奶 全麦面包苹果 香蕉
<gebjgd> jska 这里都是android用户
<archl> adam8157。。。看到你说的这些。。。我在想培根芝士都是啥。。。欧德堡是啥？
<archl> gebjgd: 不是。。。
<archl> gebjgd:  很多纯手机用户
<adam8157> archl: 培根 -> 猪肉 欧德堡是某牛奶品牌
<gebjgd> archl 你不是有
<archl> gebjgd: 我没 android
<gebjgd> meego
<jska> gebjgd: ios也索unix内核啊
<archl> gebjgd: 也没meego，没装。
<archl> jska: 。。。
<gebjgd> archl linux手机用户
<snugglecat> ipv4 ip 是多少位的
<archl> gebjgd: 恩。是linux手机
<jska> meego 纯粹天煞孤星
<gebjgd> jska 苹果不受欢迎
<archl> jska: 这里有 iphone的不很多，虽然我附近有个，但那不是我的
<gjp> 我终于把zsh配好了.....
<adam8157> archl: 咱们也把吃的东西发个 @happyaron 吧
<jska> gebjgd: 用乌班跟苹果木冲突吧
 * archl 发现手机电池快坏了，听音乐都不到 12小时了
<CyrusYzGTt> 升级内核完毕，，重启去
<jervis> 朋友们，最近kmess是不是不能用了？
<archl> adam8157你发什么？核桃？
<adam8157> archl: 还没发
<archl> adam8157发枣子吧
<gebjgd> jska 不知道
<archl> 让他红红的样子
<adam8157> archl: 我说只发个列表...
<archl> 哦`
<archl> adam8157我以为实物呢。
<archl> adam8157 好吧。。。你学小悦悦，我学不来啊，我对食物的要求——新鲜，最好吃的时候吃掉，不讨厌的——大概就这两条了
<archl> 三条
<jska> ### 俺用乌班也有段日子啦，遇到的问题几乎都是外设的支持，比如连华为的手机，zen的播放器 ，都不顺利 #####
<snugglecat> 又来了个 ipv10
<archl> jska: 哦。是吧。我sony nokia手机无问题。
<s_cd> linux有安卓安装器吗
<mengfei>  我主要用的这台电脑也是ubuntu，一般会开个xp的虚拟机来用，像网银之类的
<jska> archl: 所以用ub 就得靠运气，拼人品啊
<archl> jska: 。。。
<s_cd> 一般不用ub
<gebjgd> jska
<gebjgd> jska arch没有问题的路过
<mengfei> freebsd9官网正式出了，我正在虚拟机里装，觉得安装过程比以前好多了
<archl> 另外。。。谁有人卖耳塞的啊。。。
<jska> 俺也虚拟了个XP，太拖累系统了
<archl> jska: 启动很快的。
<archl> jska: 休眠就好
<archl> jska: 我以前有虚拟xp的时候每次使用时间不超过 2分钟。
<archl> 包括启动。
<mengfei> jska: 加内存，我原来4G内存开虚拟机反应变慢，我又加了4G，好多了，现在有时同时开三个虚拟系统
<archl> ，，，
<archl> mengfei: 专业需求。。。
<mraandtux> 我的一大堆节目源帖子更新了！http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=353990
<hoxily> 有人遇到过休眠后开机BIOS自检报错:...CPU ID：01 failed ? 我的笔记本是Intel Core 2 Duo,双核.按F1 resume后进入ubuntu的话,真的只有一个核心了.
<sevk> mraandtux ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 一大堆节目源
<jska> archl:  俺是笔记本，除了换个SSD，恐怕没啥可升级的了
<archl> jska: 升级 CPU 和 SSD
<archl> 哈哈
<hoxily> 难道是天气太冷的缘故?
<gjp> jska: 你用什么软件虚拟XP的？
<archl> hoxily: 潮湿
<jska> gip: virtualBOx
<archl> 一般都是 virtualbox。。。除了高级点的应用 kvm？
<s_cd> 我开虚拟机出现：   不能为虚拟电脑 XP 打开一个新任务.The virtual machine 'XP' has terminated unexpectedly during startup with exit code 1.返回 代码:NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)组件:Machine界面:IMachine {5eaa9319-62fc-4b0a-843c-0cb1940f8a91}
<archl> 不知道。
 * archl 离开继续睡眠。
<gjp> jska: 你们怎么总把我当GIP？我叫GJP！！！！
<hoxily> archl, 用干燥剂吗?
<jska> 俺是希望尽量在ub下把问题都解决了，看来难度很大
<archl> hoxily: 放在cpu上。
<jska> gjp:  sorry
<mengfei> gip是个ip计算软件
<gjp> jska: 哎......
<archl> jska: 放弃可以放弃的就没啥问题了
 * mengfei dd
 * mengfei 虚拟机中的freebsd 9 正在安装gnome2
<hoxily> archl, 这...真没拆过笔记本.见同学拆过.都是除灰尘...
<snugglecat> archl, 对没错， 不能放弃， 也让他可以放弃就行
<archl> hoxily: 你也可能是那个毛病——灰尘。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> hoxily§ 我自己拆过，，起码拆过 3台，其中一台不是自己的
<mengfei> 一般也就拆了换个内存，硬盘
<archl> snugglecat:  想多了。就杂了，很多烦心的。
<snugglecat> 是啊
<snugglecat> 想那么多干嘛
<snugglecat> 没有女人，自己也可以解决的嘛
<archl> snugglecat: 哈哈。不想就不想就没了。
<jska_> ?
<snugglecat> jska_, 啥问题不能解决的
<adam8157> roylez_: 你公司在用debian testing? 感觉如何? 稳定不
<jska_> snugglecat: 虚拟AP，利用hostapd，dnsmasq实现，结果DHCP一直没启作用
<snugglecat> 不懂
<snugglecat> jska_, 问别人
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 拆什么
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 笔电
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦
 * adam8157 Wheezy 啥时候发布?
<tiejohn> libqq最近怎么没怎么更新了？
<jska> ? 诡异，用chrome 插件freenode irc 老断 ：-（
<mengfei> 用pidgin吧
<freeayu> 我发现不管是国内还是国外的IRC，就我们这个频道一直有人在说话
<alvin_rxg> freeayu: #ubuntu 肯定有人說話
<gjp> 谁知道如何启用zle?
<tiejohn> empathy更新慢，而且LIBQQ插件又不更新，好烦。
<CyrusYzGTt> gjp§ 什么是 zle??
<gjp> CyrusYzGTt: .....
<CyrusYzGTt> gjp§ .... ....
<gjp> CyrusYzGTt: 好像是zsh的一个组件
<CyrusYzGTt> gjp§ .. 额
<tiejohn> 这群内没有参与这项目的人吗？
<archl> tiejohn: 没有。
<archl> tiejohn: 你想，用qq那样的应该在qq群的可能性大些
<CyrusYzGTt> 貌似我现在用的是 webqq
<cleamoon> 为什么libqq要更新？我现在用没问题呀
<tiejohn> empathy 插件没QQ群和表情。
<tiejohn> 没语音和视频
<tiejohn> 哪怕给个语音聊天也好。
<tiejohn> 为什么还有一群人搞GTKQQ项目，搞这个就好。LIBQQ。
<jska> 装了pidgin, 不会用 :-( ,又回chrome了
<roylez_> adam8157: 稳定
<jska> 有熟悉grub的么？
<roylez_> adam8157: 袋鼠可算睡觉了
<adam8157> roylez_: 原来准备给我妈装stable, 但是stable不支持我买的那个无线网卡- -!
<adam8157> roylez_: lol
<roylez_> adam8157: ...你这坑妈的
<tiejohn> 都说LINUX牛人多，怎么就没人能搞好个QQ呢？
<jska> 现在ub应该默认都是grub2了吧，哪位比较熟悉
<adam8157> jska: grub2咋了
<tusooa> exp来 和 吾掉线有啥关系
<gjp> tiejohn: 因为牛人用不到QQ
<tiejohn> 可是你看论坛就一个QQ是最热的。
<roylez_> tiejohn: 惦记qq就别用Linux
<tiejohn> 为什么不打通这个通道
<tiejohn> 操，什么逻辑？
<roylez_> 没什么逻辑，不解释
<mengfei> 可以用linux，同时在Linux中开虚拟机用QQ啊
<tiejohn> 难道要成不用360就能用QQ一样？
<user6666> qq那玩意的协议是不开放的，而且一般牛人谁没事挂qq？
<tiejohn> 现在QQ 文本聊天不成问题了，破解个语音或视频就这么难吗?
<user6666> 别说牛人，就普通人，除非特别需要，不会使用qq的
<tiejohn> qq现在是通用软件啊。
<user6666> im协议很多，msn、gxmpp之类的
<user6666> qq通用
<user6666> ？
<user6666> tiejohn: 那是你认为
<tiejohn> WIN下常用软件啊。
<Colin-shzsc> 说 qq 通用只能说是受局域网影响太大了
<sevk> 新 Debian发行版 • 求助 我的DEBIAN安装后无法进入系统 怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360757 我用WIN7删除了一个盘，然后用刻录的DVD光盘安装在空闲空间上，在安装完成然后重启系统后没有进入登录界面，屏幕显示了一大片字符以后显示登录“Login“但是我输入用户名和密码以后也无法进入系统，反而连我以前的WIN …
<user6666> 对这种破解的东西，而且没有什么前途的，基本去破解的，也是被迫的，谁会很有兴趣？
<user6666> 反向这类东西有什么意义吗？
<mengfei> 局域网有个飞鸽传书不错，跨平台
<Colin-shzsc> 此“局域网”非彼局域网
<user6666> 基本挂qq的和不挂qq的，确实是不同类型的人，除非没有什么办法的时候
<tiejohn> 其实破解不了QQ语音协议，可以做个XMPP插件，提示WIN下用户安装，做个挂件来通用聊天。
<Colin-shzsc> 自己有时也懒，facebook 和 twitter 的帐户闲置了有段时间了
<Colin-shzsc> GAE 上完全可以把 WallProxy 换成 goagent，但也懒得去搞
<gjp> Colin-shzsc: 其实我一直在用miredo，速度不错，也不用额外配置
<mengfei> facebook,twitter我都没注册，上一下还得翻墙，
<user6666> Colin-shzsc: 为什么要换成个goagent？
<Colin-shzsc> gjp: 光有个 ipv6 就够了？
<mengfei> 我翻墙一般都是去看youtube的
<mraandtux>  哇，maplebeats在论坛换了个新图像，从Miku换成了Black Cat
<user6666> Colin-shzsc: 似乎还是wallproxy是多线程什么的，速度还快
<Colin-shzsc> user6666: 貌似我那个 WallProxy 版本比较诡异，办公室的 Win 下至今没配置成功过
<user6666> Colin-shzsc: 那就下个新的版本嘛，这个我感觉和简单啊，就配置一下而已
<Colin-shzsc> user6666: 服务器端也要换的，这个我懒得去搞了。
<Colin-shzsc> user6666: 反正在自己的 Linux 上用得好好的
<user6666> Colin-shzsc: 就上传一下而已
<tiejohn> 旺旺可以跨平台了，过完年WPS可以跨平台了，难道各位大侠能坐住？破解了QQ吧，给大家个惊喜吧。
<gjp> Colin-shzsc: 用AutoProxy转到dong tai wang 6.com:80,OK了
<Colin-shzsc> gjp: 我不喜欢轮子，讨厌以谎言对谎言的人
<user6666> tiejohn: 对这种闭源的东西，估计没有什么人感兴趣
<Colin-shzsc> QQ 么有个 WebQQ 用用也凑合了，反正本来在这上面说就要小心的
<gjp> Colin-shzsc: ？？？？
<tiejohn> 晕啊，没兴趣怎么GTKQQ这么热呢？不自相矛盾啊？
<Colin-shzsc> tiejohn: GTKQQ 就是分析的 WebQQ
<roylez_> zhan: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046jw1dp0u9mnabtj.jpg
<gjp> Colin-shzsc: 那么，好像还有一个提供一样服务的网站，只是忘了域名。。。。
<Colin-shzsc> tiejohn: 破解客户端版 QQ 的协议太难，而且本身就不符合腾讯那脑残用户协议
<Colin-shzsc> tiejohn: GTKQQ 那样子好歹还可以说它不过就是一个特别设计的浏览器
<tiejohn> 是啊，将上面的视频协议搞了，来EMPATHY上用。
<adam8157> roylez_: Star Trek感觉有点太鬼扯了
<roylez_> adam8157: 恩
<Colin-shzsc> tiejohn: 我说的是第三方客户端本来就违反腾讯脑残的法律文件，做开源的未必都愿意冒这个风险
<adam8157> roylez_: 硬伤太多了
<roylez_> adam8157: 那个年代人比较好骗
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么我明明在系统调了静音但是重启后就恢复了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360758 如题。 我明明吧系统调成静音，而且笔记本的指示灯都是红色（静音），但是重启系统后，都是恢复成一个状态，就是中音量。 统计信息: 发表于 由 huoteihj — 2012-01-14 21:22
 * gjp 继续看Youtube去了.....
<adam8157> roylez_: 不过那个年代, 这已经是想当超前的思维了
<tiejohn> 原来不是有WIN下早就有人破解QQ的协议了吗？
<Colin-shzsc> tiejohn: 腾讯不能换协议吗？要不然为什么 Pidgin 要拿掉 QQ 的插件？
<roylez_> adam8157: 这个看过没？ http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046jw1dp0u9mnabtj.jpg
<Colin-shzsc> tiejohn: 因为原来的那个已经 unusable 了。
<adam8157> roylez_: jiandan.net/pic
<alvin_rxg> Title: JIANDAN.NET
<bsidb> 腾讯的开放。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 破解也木有用 win下QQ一升级协议算法什么的就 空忙活一场
<roylez_> adam8157: 恩
<roylez_> adam8157: 今天acfun已经崩了
<roylez_> adam8157: 现在看风月的无聊人太多了
<adam8157> roylez_: 你这样的太多了
<Colin-shzsc> CyrusYzGTt: 还有就是我前面提到的那法律问题，以腾讯的能耐搞不好又整成珊瑚虫的杯具
<tiejohn> 手机上协议升级慢的，那个稳定些吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 估计是 ddos搞得的
<roylez_> adam8157: 我是博士好不好，博士很少
<zhan> roylez_: 等会看
<CyrusYzGTt> Colin-shzsc§ 哦
<adam8157> roylez_: =,=
<roylez_> zhan: 没事，不影响吃饭的
<roylez_> adam8157: 男人买婴儿用品 http://i.imgur.com/xe6p7.jpg
<bsidb> 腾讯为啥没linux开发组呢。。。。
<Colin-shzsc> 而且就增进交流来说某个 IM 独霸某一个特定地区本身就是不正常现象，只能说这是正合了某些人的意
<roylez_> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/8elba.jpg
<adam8157> roylez_: 还没看完电影呢
<zhan> roylez_: boss here
<tiejohn> 不如让QQ做个收费的吧，让会员免费用。
<roylez_> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/IYHSz.jpg
<Colin-shzsc> tiejohn: 还有他愿不愿意的问题呢，如果放开第三方客户端，它岂不就少了块广告收入？
<roylez_> zhan: 赶紧扔手雷啊，见波士了就甭省了
<tiejohn> 现在UBUNTU下都有收费游戏了，
<Patrick_DJ> tiejohn: 太好了!
<Colin-shzsc> tiejohn: 珊瑚虫最让腾讯看不得的不就是它去广告么
<foob> QQ是腾讯的根本,麻花腾,不会用QQ去做任何有风险的事的
<tiejohn> 可以推广告啊。
<Colin-shzsc> tiejohn: 为了保证它在客户端的广告投放不受影响，它就不可能停止对第三方客户端的限制，而就腾讯这种赚钱的似乎，他是不会把小众用户放在眼里的
<foob> 第三方客户端的问题不光是广告的问题吧,还有用户被转移的问题
<Colin-shzsc> s/似乎/思路
<tiejohn> ubuntu我认为要在中国发展首先要做好软件库的支付问题。
<tiejohn> 我买UBUNTU下的收费软件就做不了。
<Colin-shzsc> tiejohn: 不管什么东西要进来都得大手术一番才不会水土不服，难道不觉得这也很不正常么？
<Colin-shzsc> tiejohn: paypal 这种针对国内都只能特别开小灶高个“贝宝”，不是被逼的至于这样吗？
<tiejohn> ubuntu在中国发展慢，主要是没用吸引用户（没好软件），没吸引软件商（没商业价值）
<roylez_> cfy: http://imgur.com/HJQqm
<Colin-shzsc> 说开点，国内的法律禁止民间测绘，这让 openstreetmap 这样的项目情何以堪！
<cleamoon> ubuntu在国外发展也不快呀，很多机构用的都是red hat和gentoo
<void1> 机构用gentoo?
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: 哪个国家不禁止民间测绘？
<tiejohn> 我用的手机是M9，现在看他的软件库收费软件还是有不少人在用，UBUNTU要吸取这经验啊。
<lotcor``> gentoo安装那么麻烦的
<Colin-shzsc> happyaron: 但是仅仅用 GPS 记录一些路径就把人抓起来，这估计只有我朝会这样做。
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: 我朝也没啊
<tiejohn> 国家是怕透露一些秘密吧？
<tiejohn> 比如军事地址，领导人住址等。
<void1> 韩国总统府所在位置是机密...
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋糕 http://imgur.com/AJsVu
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y This is a cake - Imgur
<cleamoon> 瑞典不禁止民间测绘，所以兵工厂门口总有抗议的
<cleamoon> roylez_: 看了没食欲...
<cfy> roylez_:
<roylez_> cleamoon: 让大力水手揍你 http://i.imgur.com/IYHSz.jpg
<foob> 有一次听收音机上说,禁止民间测绘是有军事目的的
<cleamoon> ...
<foob> 二战的时候,日本军的中国地图,比国民政府的都详细
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, http://jandan.net/2012/01/14/cuddle-ex.html
<sevk> snugglecat,啥网址y 悲剧啊：因强行搂抱前女友而被拘捕
 * snugglecat 强行拥抱 CyrusYzGTt 
 * CyrusYzGTt 引爆氢弹 核弹 
<cfy> 然呢？
<cfy> 我没感觉啊
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 在哪里引爆的？
<snugglecat> cfy, 在我怀里
<cfy> snugglecat: 你在哪里？
<snugglecat> 谁知道雪花为什么是6角形的
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 在 闪人走开后，，在 snugglecat 脚下引爆
<snugglecat> cfy, 在 CyrusYzGTt 的外围
<snugglecat> 谁知道雪花为什么是6角形的
<binker> 	
<snugglecat> 因为6角性稳定么
<binker> snugglecat
<cfy> snugglecat: google it
<cfy> google "雪花为什么是6角形的"
<snugglecat> 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你看到只是 平面图案，其实 雪花是 立体的
<cfy> snugglecat: 雪花大都是六角形的，这是因为雪花属于六方晶系。
<snugglecat> cfy, 哦，酱紫
<Colin-shzsc> 据说是因为两个氢原子之间的夹角是 120 度？
<snugglecat> 明白了， 谢谢
<\b> snugglecat: 你儿子问你啦?
<snugglecat> \b, 我的疑问
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 不能正确显示用户名 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360760 打开ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso点击wubi.exe后出现如图20120114.jpg点击在windows中安装后出现如图2012011401.jpg。在用户名一栏中出现了在winXP下才有的administrator用户名。改为自己的用户名安装成功重启进入11.10桌面，发现用户名又变成了administrator …
<snugglecat> \b, 我一直保持着好奇心， 不想让自己成熟， 啥都见怪不怪
<snugglecat> \b, 保持童心非常重要
<snugglecat> \b, "雪花是美的奇迹，人们无法看到并仰慕这种美，是无比遗憾的事。每一片都是绝作，并无备份；一朵晶莹的雪花消融，一份独特的设计就将再不为人们所见。美这样逝去，不留下半点足迹......"
<snugglecat> \b, 我希望是一朵雪花。
<snugglecat> \b, 酱紫讲是不是有点侮辱了雪花啊
<\b> snugglecat: 其实我也很萌...
<adam8157> roylez_: 这卡不错, 但是发现了wicd的bug - -
<roylez_> adam8157: 什么卡？
<adam8157> roylez_: http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B004L9KO1G
<sevk> adam8157,啥网址y TENDA 腾达 W311MA (150M Mini无线usb网卡 802.11N外置3dpi全向不可拆天线)-电脑/IT/办公-卓越亚马逊 [usb无线网卡]
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 萌 B
<roylez_> adam8157: mini的信号不好啊，什么芯片
<adam8157> roylez_: 小马哥竟然又当选了
<adam8157> roylez_: RT5370
<roylez_> adam8157: 比较少见呢
<adam8157> roylez_: 驱动是rt2800usb
<adam8157> roylez_: http://wiki.debian.org/rt2800usb
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: rt2800usb - Debian Wiki
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac285677/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 《非你莫属》最牛留学生刘俐俐发贴 - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> roylez_: 我支持她 虽然稍有点不讨人喜欢 但是张绍刚太傻逼了
<snugglecat> adam8157, 台湾大选出结果了么
<adam8157> snugglecat: 小马哥赢了
<psychologe> 回老家了，用的手机加联通gprs上网，每秒1，2 k ，速度真快
<roylez_> adam8157: 刚哥确实是坨明屎
 * adam8157 有点失望, 开放党禁这么多年 民进党竟然只有一个阿扁成功过
<adam8157> roylez_: 太长了 懒得看
<snugglecat> adam8157, 哦
<roylez_> adam8157: acfun上“柳岩自曝初夜没流血惊天内幕”这条被删了....看不到了
<snugglecat> @darkillzhou ：刚一台湾朋友结束聊天时对我说，“明天早上我們要去投票了﹐晚上就知道總統是誰了”，我顿时不知如何答复。虽然我们之间的交流没有任何障碍，但在他面前真觉得无地自容。我只好说，“你们太落后了，我们如果明天早上投票的话，今天晚上就知道谁会当选了。。。”
<adam8157> roylez_: 看不惯张绍刚那种自己无比正确 处处挑刺儿的样子
<snugglecat> adam8157, 你也是湾湾人 ???
<adam8157> snugglecat: 我们不用投票 多年前就知道多年后是谁了
<adam8157> snugglecat: 大陆人
<snugglecat> adam8157, 问题是让阿扁高坏了
<roylez_> snugglecat: 死猫赶紧吃巧克力去
<sevk> 新 Vim和Emacs • 解决cscope/gtags在外部命令执行中断之后出错的patch http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360762 vim在执行外部命令的时候，如果收到ctrl + c，就会给所有的子进程发sig_int信号，导致所有子进程（包括cscope，gtags-cscope）退出。 所以解决办法就是，把子进程SIG_INT屏蔽掉就好了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 kevinlei — 2012-01-14 22 …
<snugglecat> 好吧
 * snugglecat 吃巧克力中毒死亡
<adam8157> happyaron: 培根芝士热狗 欧德堡全脂牛奶 全麦面包 苹果 香蕉
<roylez_> lol
<snugglecat> 貌似中国的巧克力很少真的， 大多都是代可可脂
<adam8157> roylez_: #大家都来馋蓉蓉
<snugglecat> 谁吃过真的， 非代可可脂的
<snugglecat> 巧克力
<snugglecat> 在我这买到的，散装的都是代可可脂
<roylez_> snugglecat: 什么牌子的？
<adam8157> snugglecat: 德芙都是真巧克力的
<snugglecat> 忘了
<roylez_> snugglecat: 我应该吃过吧.....
<happyaron> iGoogle: ee
<snugglecat> adam8157, 盒装的么， 盒装的很贵啊， 哪买得起
<roylez_> snugglecat: 那个三角形的、还有费列罗，应该都算吧
<happyaron> iGoogle: 不说话就踢出去
<snugglecat> 不知道
<adam8157> snugglecat: 条装的6.5块左右
<adam8157> happyaron: 你还不是一直不说话
<happyaron> iGoogle: 给你2分钟时间哦
<happyaron> adam8157: 但ee以前明确表示，不说话的都是bot lol
<snugglecat> roylez_, 不知道，我这小地方，除非盒装的， 基本散装的都没见过真的。 盒装又吃不起
<adam8157> happyaron: 因为无线网卡驱动的关系, 我决定给我妈装testing了
<snugglecat> 不过还好， 那些散装的写明是代可可脂
<iGoogle> 破哈皮。
<snugglecat> 至少知道吃的不是真的， 比骗人的好
<iGoogle> 昨天害我
 * zhan 坚决支持 t 阿姨
<iGoogle> 我要把destine踢了。
<roylez_> snugglecat: 我一年到头不买一次
<snugglecat> zhan, 阿姨是要爱护的
 * adam8157 经常馋了就买一条德芙
<happyaron> adam8157: 非freeze阶段谁用testing谁傻逼
<snugglecat> roylez_, :)， 我也是
<roylez_> adam8157: 土豪
<happyaron> iGoogle: 她在吃好吃的，没上irc
<zhan> dove 啊
<adam8157> happyaron: freeze不就马上stable了么...
<adam8157> happyaron: 你用的啥
<iGoogle> happyaron: 现在到底是谁养谁呢
<happyaron> adam8157: 不freeze时谁用谁傻逼。
<happyaron> iGoogle: ...
<roylez_> snugglecat: 买了没孩子吃，伤心，所以不买
<adam8157> happyaron: ....
<happyaron> adam8157: stable/unstable
<iGoogle> 头阵子，是你天天睡觉。我当她养你。 lol
<adam8157> happyaron: 我自己sid的
<snugglecat> :)
<happyaron> adam8157: 嗯，我要把你从变傻逼的边缘救回来。
<snugglecat> 儿子不怎么喜好， 啥都可以
<snugglecat> 不挑食
<adam8157> happyaron: stable不支持那款无线网卡啊 懒得自己装驱动...
<adam8157> happyaron: 我自己从没用过testing
<happyaron> adam8157: 自己装吧
 * adam8157 roylez_ <-- debian testing用户
<snugglecat> ibus 出问题了
<snugglecat> 重启 x
 * adam8157 台湾这个马英比金正日厉害，九连任啊。
<iGoogle> 啥，就投票完了？
<iGoogle> lol
<adam8157> ...
<iGoogle> 无故触犯了主席。无故，无辜
<tusooa> .
<adam8157> iGoogle: 替我撑腰啊
<adam8157> tusooa: 点点, 你在啊
<iGoogle> 支持金哥
<iGoogle> 。
<tusooa> adam8157: /me 写践兔wiki
<adam8157> tusooa: 支持
<iGoogle> 800x600啊。我可怜的显示器，就是不能auto rate。
<iGoogle> 我要玩游戏
<iGoogle> 咋破游戏，都缺省800x600
 * tusooa is back
<iGoogle> adam8157: 搞定这个，我给你撑腰
<iGoogle> adam8157: ?
<adam8157> iGoogle: 我不玩游戏...
<iGoogle> 破内核
<zhan> bs ee
<CyrusYzGTt> 围观
<adam8157> http://sports.163.com/12/0114/08/7NNDLRLT00051C8V.html
<iGoogle> 臭鱼鱼。想好没。
<lolicon> =.=
<tusooa> ~zuola@121.57.23.49
<psychologe> 有人愿意试下，看能不能ssh 我的机子吗？
<psychologe> ssh 172.17.25.111 -l root
<roylez_> psychologe: 不能ping
<CyrusYzGTt> psychologe§ .. 我试试 ，。。 先ping一下再。。链接试试
<CyrusYzGTt> psychologe§ .. unkonw wtf
<psychologe> 用的联通卡得到的IP
<CyrusYzGTt> psychologe§ .. ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视联通，，不能ping
<happyaron> caleb- 现在也不来了。
<happyaron> lol
<psychologe> 外网ping不了？不是说net连接得到的公网IP吗？
<psychologe> 不是说net连接的，得到的是公网IP吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> 估计是 NAT
<CyrusYzGTt> lan网段
<snugglecat> \b, zhan http://imagebin.org/193569  这个够妹子么
<zhan> 不够吧
<snugglecat> zhan, 等等
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • 为什么grub挂载不了ext2文件系统？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360767 我查了一下/boot/grub下面有e2fs_stage1_5文件，这个不就是用来识别ext2文件系统的驱动吗? 为什么会识别不了? 统计信息: 发表于 由 linux_os — 2012-01-14 22:51
<snugglecat> zhan, http://imagebin.org/193571 这个呢
<zhan> 。。。
<foob> 你们都 用KDE?
<CyrusYzGTt> gnome路过
<void1> xfce路过
 * MaskRay 求kindle dx 2.5.8 fontsconf 及字体
<foob> 谁给简单的讲下QT和GTK那个好点
<zhan> xmonad 路过
<zhan> Qt
<foob> zhan: 理由
<lolicon> foob: 简单
<lolicon> foob: 强大
<foob> 我也装个KDE试试~_~
<snugglecat> zhan, 有浪漫 feel 么
<lolicon> foob: gtk 只是图形界面，Qt 什么都有…… 而且很容易移植到win
<snugglecat> foob, Qt 好
<snugglecat> foob, gtk qt 都有各自 fans， 很难给你一个中肯的答案
<foob> lolicon: 明白了,原来是跨平台+全功能, 是这样吧
<zhan> 这次是一边倒阿
<snugglecat> 喜欢 qt 的说 gtk 不好， 喜欢 gtk 的说 qt 不好
<lolicon> snugglecat: 我喜欢 gtk 的风格
<lolicon> snugglecat: 但是 qt4 可以设置成使用 gtk 的风格……
<zhan> snugglecat: 木有，配色太俗了
<void1> 虽然喜欢gtk但是有什么好战的...
<maplebeats> gtk好啊...
<RavenChan> MaskRay, Orz, kindle DX
<lolicon> foob: 我这是从开发者角度说的，不是从用户角度说的
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 好有钱
<snugglecat> 异性恋的歧视同性恋， 同性恋的说是自己的选择
<MaskRay> RavenChan: qiu zi ti
<alvin_rxg> MaskRay: [AUTO] *Warning* PinYin is not readable! Please set up your Input Method or use http://www.inputking.com  Thank You!
<sevk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<foob> lolicon: 从用户角度说说看呗
<lolicon> foob: 没所谓……
<lolicon> foob: Qt 比较慢
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 默认的就好
<foob> lolicon: 感觉现在的计算机,所谓的慢,用户是感觉不出来的吧
<lolicon> foob: 我喜欢gtk的控件主题风格，但是Qt可以弄成和gtk一模一样
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 装了个中文字体，英文字体就变难看了。。
<lolicon> foob: 一般应用不会。通常图形界面不会整天刷，也不会一次处理几十万个按钮
<zhan> 中英文不是可以单独设置么
<snugglecat> lolicon, 有些 gtk 主题 在 qt 程序会错误
<snugglecat> lolicon, 例如 a开头的那个
<lolicon> snugglecat: 没遇到过
<snugglecat> lolicon, 有错误的一般都出在 tabwidget
<lolicon> snugglecat: 一直用 murrine
<zhan> murrine
<zhan> 用多了发现好单调
<snugglecat> lolicon, 一般出在标签 控件 上面会断开， 其它倒没发现有啥问题
<lolicon> snugglecat: 那没什么，不是直接崩溃就行了
<lolicon> zhan: 简单清爽
 * MaskRay 求推荐深色系主题
<tusooa> MaskRay: 啥主题
 * zhan 不大喜欢深色系主题
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 深色的么
<MaskRay> tusooa: 求推荐
<tusooa> MaskRay: 用作啥
<snugglecat> 最后一次贴图
<MaskRay> tusooa: evince
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 用 qtcurve 风格把，自己调
<tusooa> MaskRay: evince？
<tusooa> MaskRay: gtk programs的主题？
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 在kde中调 qtcurve 风格， 然后在 gtk 设 qtcurve 风格
<tusooa> MaskRay: 那可以用笨兔的。
<snugglecat> zhan, http://imagebin.org/193577 这个够妹子么
<tusooa> [ebuild   R   ~] x11-themes/light-themes-0.1.8.25  USE="-gtk3" 0 kB
<MaskRay> snugglecat:  http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=40492
<MaskRay> snugglecat: 吗
<sevk> MaskRay ⇪ t: QtCurve (KDE4, KDE3, & Gtk2 Theme) KDE-Look.org
<foob> 对中文的支持QT和GTK有差别么?
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 是啊， 源里应该有的。 可以调的参数超多的
<snugglecat> foob, qt 中文有麻烦
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 基本可以自己弄风格
<foob> 那果断GTK了,呵呵
<foob> 现有有什么比较特别的DE吗?
<foob> 天天看UNITY有点烦了
<snugglecat> foob, qt 程序，如果编程的时候不设置utf的支持， 中文显示框框
<zhan> snugglecat: 这个比前一个清爽了
<snugglecat> foob, 没用过 google earth ，不过听有人说， google earth 会中文显示不了， 他是 qt 的
<snugglecat> zhan, :) 有妹子感觉么
<foob> snugglecat: 俺现在离编程那一步还很远,就是想换个DE换换心情
<lolicon> foob: 别换了……
<foob> snugglecat: 还没听说过这个
<lolicon> foob: 换了又要重新设……
<foob> 我不懂英文不换用不支持中文的
<MaskRay> snugglecat: kde的字体，看上去很不舒服，怎么弄
<foob> lolicon: 呵呵,没事瞎玩
<foob> 开心就好
<snugglecat> foob, :)， qt 在中文上有些麻烦
<lolicon> snugglecat: 怎么会麻烦……
<foob> 我记得有个叫E11的什么,界面看上去很炫的而且体积小,就是不支持中文不知道现的怎么样了
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 我是改 fonts.conf 的 ， kde 全设 称线非称线字体， 如果你问 啥圆滑啥 hint 的， 我自己都不会
<roylez_> adam8157: http://s.acfun.tv/h/Images/Upload/59f2ab91-adc0-4336-b5ee-7801ce8a55e7.jpg
<snugglecat> lolicon, 是有点麻烦啊
<lolicon> snugglecat: 你说的 麻烦 是什么意思
<maplebeats> unity为什么用一段时间之后,移动窗口会很卡...很卡...
<roylez_> zhan: http://s.acfun.tv/h/Images/Upload/a0561b88-0230-4135-af25-6450a487ebb9.jpg
<snugglecat> lolicon, 哦， 等等
<snugglecat> 编程的是徐后需要指定 encode 为 utf8， 程序才能显示中文， 貌似好像现在的版本没问题了
<snugglecat> 现在我都没管 中文啥的了，貌似也没出现啥问题， 之前必须在 main 中插一句语句， 否则会有些中文显示不了
<snugglecat> 我去测试一下
<lolicon> snugglecat: Qt 是使用 Unicode 的
 * MaskRay 好在有 xbindkeys，否则用惯了xmonad如何适应其他wm
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<lolicon> snugglecat: 字符串要加个 tr()
<snugglecat> lolicon, 哦， 但之前确实会有问题
<snugglecat> lolicon, 哦
<adam8157> MaskRay: 基本上wm都有key binding吧
<lolicon> snugglecat: Qt4 用起来很舒服，从编程的角度来说
<snugglecat> lolicon, 之前我是在 main() 中插一句语句来解决中文问题， 不用 tr()， 都可以显示中文
<MaskRay> adam8157: 为每个wm配置就讨厌了
<adam8157> MaskRay: 那倒是
<snugglecat> lolicon, 确实， 不知道是不是现在修改了这个问题。 之前如果程序编写时不做些处理，支持中文的， 会有些中文不能显示。
<happyaron> 折腾wm太无聊了
<happyaron> 目前compiz，过段时间换mutter
<roylez_> happyaron: http://s.acfun.tv/h/Images/Upload/f6bb9c1e-4779-4040-847d-435a2cdd93a1.jpg
<snugglecat> zhan, 我越来越喜欢现在的风格了
<snugglecat> lolicon, 现在还没解决呢
<snugglecat> lolicon, 给你看看截图， 我没用 tr(); ui->pbHome->setText ("家"); 结果编程酱紫
<lolicon> snugglecat: 你那个 “家“ ，用的是 Utf8 编码
<snugglecat> lolicon, 是的， http://imagebin.org/193585
<lolicon> snugglecat: 可是 Qt 内部处理不使用 Utf8 编码
<snugglecat> lolicon, 就这么个问题呢， 在 main () 中插一条语句让 qt 对所有文本都当 Utf8 处理就好
<lolicon> snugglecat: 不要……
<snugglecat> lolicon, 问题就是 这个必须编程的时候就必须 指明的。
<lolicon> snugglecat: 正确做法是，首先用字符串函数把Utf8
<happyaron> roylez_: 你给我的acfun链接很久我就不看了。
<lolicon> snugglecat: 变成 QString
<lolicon> snugglecat: 然后再setText
<csslayer> snugglecat: QString不是ucs4吗……你纠结个啥
<csslayer> snugglecat: 什么需求
<snugglecat> lolicon, 传递过去就是 QString 了阿
<snugglecat> google earth 的问题就是这么个问题， 在编写的时候 没有指明编码 而造成中文版的文字显示不出来
<snugglecat> lolicon, 我不知道正确的做法是什么， 我以前解决的办法是全局设置 字符编码来完成的
<csslayer> snugglecat: 那个似乎替换成系统的qtlib就好
<lolicon> snugglecat: http://developer.qt.nokia.com/doc/qt-4.8/qstring.html#QString-8
<snugglecat> lolicon, 你说的 ui->pbHome->setText(QString("家")); 酱紫么
<sevk> lolicon ⇪ t: QString | Documentation | Qt Developer Network
<lolicon> snugglecat: 你应该这样 http://developer.qt.nokia.com/doc/qt-4.8/qstring.html#fromUtf8
<csslayer> snugglecat: ……源代码里面写utf的文本……你搞毛啊。
<csslayer> snugglecat: QString::fromUtf8
<lolicon> snugglecat: 或者这样 http://developer.qt.nokia.com/doc/qt-4.8/qtextcodec.html#setCodecForCStrings 设置默认编码。。。文档说的
<sevk> lolicon ⇪ t: QTextCodec | Documentation | Qt Developer Network
<csslayer> snugglecat: QString::fromLocal8Bit
<snugglecat> lolicon, 我就是 setCodecForCStrings 这个办法
<snugglecat> csslayer, 我搞猫
<lolicon> snugglecat: 因为默认不是 Utf8 …… Note that, despite the name, this function actually uses the codec defined by QTextCodec::setCodecForCStrings() to convert str to Unicode. Depending on the codec, it may not accept valid US-ASCII (ANSI X3.4-1986) input. If no codec has been set, this function does the same as fromLatin1().
<csslayer> lolicon: 有QApplication的话会用locale的做decode……
 * MaskRay learn pyqt4
<csslayer> snugglecat: 人兽……好重口
<lolicon> csslayer: 我没试过，我看文档这样说的
<snugglecat> 我用的是 setCodecForCStrings 来设置全局的代码， 我嫌 QString::fromUtf8("horizontalLayout") 这个太麻烦
<lolicon> csslayer: 按locale设的话就用 QString QString::fromLocal8Bit
<snugglecat> 我用的是 setCodecForCStrings 来设置全局的编码， 我嫌 QString::fromUtf8("horizontalLayout") 这个太麻烦
<csslayer> snugglecat: 没啥麻烦的，麻烦只能说你写代码的工具太渣了
<csslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/801568/
<snugglecat> 写的太长了阿
<snugglecat> 我就插一 代码，就可以全局用 utf8 编码了呢
<zhan> roylez_: avfun 挂了
<snugglecat> 我就可以 setText ("家"); 了呢， 我嫌 setText (QString::fromUtf8("家")); 长
<lolicon> snugglecat: 嗯，是个好方法
<csslayer> snugglecat: don't like it
<snugglecat> lolicon, 无论啥办法， 都必须在写的时候就必须考虑编码问题。 google earth 就是没考虑到，造成 中文版本 中文显示不出来， 不知道现在改好了没
<lolicon> csslayer: 自己写个小程序的话可以考虑
<snugglecat> csslayer, 我只为一简便，不知道是否好不好
<csslayer> snugglecat: 如果你的程序比如说要命令行参数啥的，不就抽了……
<snugglecat> 只图简便， 可能不是个方法
<snugglecat> 应该也没问题的
<snugglecat> 除非参数不是utf8
<snugglecat> 可能不是个好方法
<csslayer> snugglecat: 只在你肯定知道是utf8的时候global，另外那个也没长哪去……java的代码才他娘的和说书一样……
<snugglecat> 没试过参数穿过去会怎么样， 只是猜想可能会没问题
<snugglecat> 也许像你说的， 会有副作用， 我只图一简便而已
<foob> 网易还不错啊
<csslayer> snugglecat: I don't care, 反正是你的程序
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 今天deichman减价
<foob> 国内没第二家公司这样支持开源了吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 买3送1
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 快去看看吧
<lolicon> csslayer: 如果整个程序设计到的八位字符串全部都是Utf8，那就没问题罗
<lolicon> csslayer: 涉及
<snugglecat> csslayer, 不过可以传输参数时按你的做法来做， 内部的， 我当然可以保证编码是 utf8 阿
<gebjgd> foob, 什么公司?
<lolicon> csslayer: Qt内部全部都是Unicode的，只要在边界上控制转换就行了
<foob> 好孬网易还给开了个LINUX的MIRROR
<foob> 别的公司没有支持这个的吧
<csslayer> snugglecat: 内部的话QString内部是ucs4，你考虑性能的话内部折腾啥utf8……直接全都QString过来过去的
<csslayer> foob: sohu
<foob> SOHU也有?
<gebjgd> foob, 据说很早就有了
<snugglecat> csslayer, :)
<foob> 弱闻了
<dapeng> 怎么删除openoffice插件readabiity reporter
<csslayer> foob: sohu 的更早点
<foob> SOHU是电信还是网通?
<snugglecat> zhan, 我给我自己弄得风格陶醉了
<gebjgd> cece, 好久不见.流氓医生
 * lightning1141 help
<zhan> snugglecat: 自恋的猫叔
<cece> gebjgd: ...
<lolicon> csslayer: 正是从性能同编程方便性考虑的，因为ucs4是等长编码，utf8是变长编码
<snugglecat> :)
<cece> gebjgd: 结婚了？
<gebjgd> cece, 结婚都一年了
<cece> gebjgd: 定居了？
<gebjgd> cece, 上班都一年了.下个月去米国
<lolicon> csslayer: utf8 是 unicode 字符集同 char * C字符串的兼容方案
<snugglecat> 我不考虑性能，不考虑副作用，就一贪图方便
<gebjgd> cece, 定什么居
<cece> gebjgd: 外派or定居
<snugglecat> gebjgd, 去找 knownbad 搓一顿么
<gebjgd> cece, 米国? ?
<cece> gebjgd: 嗯阿
<gebjgd> cece, 有项目.老婆都在德国呢
<snugglecat> gebjgd, 去找 knownbad 搓一顿么
<gebjgd> cece, 没事去米国定居干嘛.经济不景气
<snugglecat> 去美国是去找 knownbad 搓一顿， 吃穷他
<gebjgd> snugglecat, 不去.他在西部
<snugglecat> 哦
<gebjgd> snugglecat, 米国吃饭便宜的很
<cece> gebjgd: 欧洲不是还不如美国的么
<snugglecat> 让他找你阿
<gebjgd> cece, 比米国强多了
<snugglecat> 便宜地不过吃得多阿
<gebjgd> cece, 大批华人从米国回流,你没看到这消息啊?
<cece> gebjgd: 靠
<gebjgd> cece, 据说米国不让混了
<gebjgd> cece, 政府向新移民下手
<cece> gebjgd: 估计就剩澳洲了
<gebjgd> cece, 袋鼠国不清楚.问那个基佬
<cece> gebjgd: 德国呆的爽吧
<gebjgd> cece, 凑合.没有什么爽不爽的.
<gebjgd> cece, 都6年多了
<binker> gebjgd
<cece> gebjgd: 回来吗？
<gebjgd> cece, 回哪儿?
<binker> 要不要回来阿
<snugglecat> cece, 还回来啊
<binker> 回大陆
<cece> gebjgd: 中国
<gebjgd> binker, 无容身之处
<gebjgd> cece, 无容身之处
<binker> 怎么会呢
<cece> gebjgd: 哦，你家强拆了
<gebjgd> 祖国不要废人.我是废人
<gebjgd> cece, 对
<binker> 别说你是跑路到外面的阿
<iGoogle> binker: +
<iGoogle> 这家伙，就是有事，跑了的。
<binker> 哪里都不要飞人的
<binker> 呵呵
<cece> gebjgd: 我有个本科同学现在在北京作项目经理，谈了个女朋友，在石景山由两套房什么的
<binker> 哦哦
<binker> 这样子
<gebjgd> cece, 石景山2套房.绝对有钱人
<gebjgd> binker, 恩.以留学的名义跑路的
<cece> gebjgd: 估计是单位房那种
<gebjgd> binker, 人人都可以跑
<binker> 有房的是房奴
<snugglecat> 马英九胜啦
<snugglecat> 马英九胜啦
<snugglecat> 马英九胜啦
<binker> 伤了么？
<gebjgd> snugglecat, 关你屁事
<binker> 就是就是
<cece> 消息来的晚了几个小时。。
<gebjgd> cece, 帝都没法住了
<binker> 小马生不生跟我们没啥关系
<gebjgd> cece, n多人在卖房
<zhan> cece 差点看成 ee 了
<snugglecat> 猫真的抵挡不住狗为拔草啊
<binker> 应该是炒房
<snugglecat> 狗尾巴草
<gebjgd> zhan, ee的精神炮友
<cece> gebjgd: 除了风沙大，房子贵，没啥背景混不起来，其他还行吧
<snugglecat> gebjgd, 跟 knownbad 说呢
<gebjgd> binker, 不是炒房.
<snugglecat> #archlinux-cn 说， 他不理我
<cece> zhan: ee不是在上面？
<gebjgd> cece, 你不是已经在帝都了么
<gebjgd> cece, 你自己慢慢感受吧
<binker> snugglecat
<snugglecat> zhan, 我的窗口文字设了 红色， 看不到 xchat 的状态了
<snugglecat> binker, 怎么
<gebjgd> cece, 住上20年,你就知道帝都到底好不好了
<snugglecat> join #archlinux-cn
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 能住上20年的，都是有钱人了。在哪里都一样了。你这假设不成立
<binker> snugglecat 你干嘛说狗尾巴草呢？
<cece> gebjgd: 靠，九月去了趟嘉兴，还挺好的
<iGoogle> zhan: 你有事？
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 在帝都能住上20年的就是有钱人?
<iGoogle> 当然。混的，现在都混不下去了
<iGoogle> 有几个认识的，都跑了的
<binker> gebjgd
<snugglecat> 我是说猫抵挡不了狗尾巴草的挑逗
<binker> 咋跑了
<gebjgd> cece, 大理 云南啊
<binker> snugglecat 你在哪阿
<binker> 呵呵
<gebjgd> cece, 那是好地方.人少 有钱人都过去了
<snugglecat> zhan, 不得不说太爱自己设的风格了
<binker> 现在的狗尾巴草都灭绝了
<snugglecat> binker, 狗熊不问出处
<snugglecat> :)
<binker> 嗯
<iGoogle> 咋草都灭绝？
<iGoogle> 你放的毒？
<snugglecat> 不知道是不是狗尾巴草， 就是末端有， 不知道怎么说
<binker> 除草药
<snugglecat> 末端像尾巴的草
<binker> 我知道阿
<binker> 我们那里有
<binker> 现在没有了
<snugglecat> 我母猫超爱的
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 不说了
<binker> 以前小时候的时候经常见到
<binker> 呵呵
<snugglecat> 我去逗猫
<snugglecat> knownbad, 有气息了， 跟他说马英九胜出了
<binker> 把猫的萌样法多拉
<iGoogle> snugglecat: 迟早生出小猫
<snugglecat> 他不理我了
<binker> 呵呵
<snugglecat> iGoogle, 他生的猫在楼下阿婆那阿
<binker> 是不是肥猫阿
<gebjgd> snugglecat, 你的老婆是楼下阿婆?
<binker> 大肥猫
<snugglecat> 不是
<iGoogle> 我是说你，整天跟猫混。混太熟了以后。。。 lol
<snugglecat> 小个子， 长的不漂亮
<binker> 我们这里以前养了一只大肥猫
<iGoogle> 看你的nick都想得到
<binker> 是一只公猫
<binker> 吃的肥肥的
<binker> 一点都不怕人
<gebjgd> binker, 我家4只
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 很肥哦
<binker> 花了一千多买的
<binker> 超级乖
<gebjgd> binker, 有钱人
<gebjgd> binker, 猫都要买的
<zhan> 打土豪
<binker> 当然要买了
<binker> 哪里有免费的猫阿？
<gebjgd> binker, 多的是
<binker> 那些都是野猫
<cece> 买点肉肠往地上一蹲就来了
<gebjgd> binker, 野猫你养了就是家猫
<binker> 太凶了
<binker> 不乖
<binker> 呵呵
<snugglecat> 我家的猫 胆小， 平时不近人， 但贪吃，我一进厨房， 他就围着转。
<snugglecat> 还会叫人起来弄东西给它吃。 有天睡着， 它就跳上床叫我起来
<gebjgd> snugglecat, 母猫都胆子小
<snugglecat> 是啊
<straybirdsnest_> 大家晚安，我来了
<snugglecat> 跑的公猫，和楼下的猫仔， 都喜欢钻被窝
<straybirdsnest_> 貌似还得修改一下设置啊
<gebjgd> \b, deichmann打折
<\b> ..
<gebjgd> \b, 买2送1
<\b> no  deichman
<gebjgd> \b, 没鞋店?
<snugglecat> 那帽子赶都不跑， 要睡觉了，就跑到我大腿， 我睡觉就躺我身上， 不知道为什么总喜欢躺人身上
<snugglecat> 不过也好， 当被子盖
<binker> 呵呵
<snugglecat> 挺暖和的
<gebjgd> snugglecat, 母猫粘人.你这都不知道
<binker> 就是
<snugglecat> 我刚养不久阿
<binker> 公猫就不会
<binker> 公猫老是往外面跑的
<snugglecat> 是啊， 公猫喜欢往外跑。
<binker> 去外面找母猫去了
<binker> 而且几天不回家找吃的
<snugglecat> 不过它不怕人， 喜欢和人亲近。
<binker> 嗯
<snugglecat> 我跑的公猫跑了3月了
<snugglecat> 我都想他了
<lotcor``> .......
<snugglecat> 跑了， 母猫一有风吹草动， 我都紧张的不得了，怕它也像公猫跑了
<snugglecat> 公猫跑了， 母猫一有风吹草动， 我都紧张的不得了，怕它也像公猫跑了
<lotcor``> 母猫一般会带公猫回家
<gebjgd> snugglecat, 和她确定关系.她不会跑的.就爱和你一起的
<gebjgd> snugglecat, 再说你都奸猫贼了.她不会走的
<binker> 公猫一般跑到外面都会有可能被人捉啦
<binker> 唉
<snugglecat> 跑的公猫， 能出去不能回来， 被楼下的楼梯大门挡住了。 它从2楼跳下去， 但回不去。
<gebjgd> binker, 估计被吃了
<snugglecat> 拦也拦不住
<snugglecat> 一定得出去
<gebjgd> 广东吃猫肉的
<binker> 这里有很多人专门吃猫狗肉的
<binker> 晕倒
<snugglecat> 跑了第四天出去找， 连续等了有十几二十天， 最后只能放弃了
<binker> 连门口的狗都被人套走了
<binker> 嗯
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 我住的地方本来不适合养猫， 出入不方便阿
<binker> 应该在猫的身上安装一个电子定位追踪
<gebjgd> snugglecat, 我家的狗丢了1个月.都找回来了
<binker> 这样子
<snugglecat> 哪有钱阿
<binker> 现在连牛都有人偷的
<snugglecat> 哎，我去怀念公猫去
<binker> 什么世道？
<snugglecat> 下了
<binker> 晚安阿
<binker> 呵呵
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 886
<binker> 997
<snugglecat> 半夜再来
<gebjgd> 就是,香港的奶粉都被买光了
<gebjgd> 大陆人都不敢买奶粉了
<binker> 香港的奶粉也好不到哪里去
<binker> 塑化剂包装
<gebjgd> binker, 起码比大陆的好点 孩子不会直接死
<binker> 别以为香港每一样都好
<gebjgd> 分析：性感开放俄罗斯美女为什么争嫁中国男
<gebjgd> http://6park.com/news/messages/57654.html
<^k^> gebjgd,啥网址y 分析：性感开放俄罗斯美女为什么争嫁中国男(组图) -6park.com
<binker> 老实
<binker> 不打老婆
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 因为俄罗斯男人经常喝酒，喝道烂醉
<gebjgd> binker, 你还不来个
<binker> 偶尔来
<binker> 怎么了？
<gebjgd> binker, 我说俄罗斯女人
<binker> 哦
<binker> 我们在南方
<binker> 呵呵
<gebjgd> binker, 跑到北方
<binker> 和俄罗斯女人相遇的几率为零
<binker> 南方人去北方受不了冷空气
<binker> 太冷了
<binker> 在南方习惯了温暖的天气
<gebjgd> binker, 娶回来啊
<binker> 都没遇见，怎么取回拉？
<gebjgd> binker, 先去北方
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 去北方就能遇到么？
<binker> 不一定的
<gebjgd> binker, 找啊
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 不要拉
<binker> 我还是找中国女孩比较好
<binker> 有共同的语言
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 你是不是找的德国女孩子做老婆阿？
<binker> 呵呵
<straybird> 找妹纸是个永恒的话题啊，对single来说……
<gebjgd> binker, 没有
<binker> 我们这里有混血儿的哦
<binker> 长的是白白的
<binker> 金发碧眼
<binker> 鹰钩鼻子
<binker> 皮肤怎么都不会晒黑的
<binker> 一眼看上就知道是外国人的血缘
<gebjgd> binker, 白人最容易晒黑
<binker> 是晒红了
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 白里透红
<straybird> 他们是容易晒伤
<straybird> 因为少了黑色素保护
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 就是
<binker> 不过，他们在这里长大，说的都是地道的中国话
<binker> 就是外表上是完全的外国人
<straybird> 表示矮穷挫无鸭梨啊，嘛
<binker> 表示矮穷挫无鸭梨啊，嘛？？？
<binker> 何出此言呢？
<straybird> 没啥，无聊罢了，反正还没到30，学生党木鸭梨了，找不到就算啊
<binker> 没到也先找阿
<binker> 别等到30阿
<binker> 现在的年轻人都是早早谈恋爱
<straybird> 到30直接就不找了
<binker> 一不小心，把肚子弄大了
<straybird> 现在的年轻人太先进了，表示跟不上
<binker> 就只好结婚当未成年老爸老妈
<straybird> 这个现在也普遍了
<binker> 我都亲眼见过好多个女孩子这样子的了
<binker> 16岁就做老妈了
<gebjgd> binker, 南方天气热.容易乱搞
<straybird> 所以说他们太先进
<binker> 18岁就两个小孩了
<straybird> 乃也不用这么说吧，南方北方都一样
<binker> 无语
<straybird> 这跟在哪里没关系
<gebjgd> 越穷越热越生
<gebjgd> 越富越冷越不生
<binker> 然后整天在QQ上的签名上喊生活很累
<binker> 终于吃的自己种下的苦果
<straybird> 同年的朋友已经是孩子的爸了，没啥
<binker> 这里生很多小孩的
<binker> 平均每一户人家都3个这样子的小孩
<binker> 多的话5个
<binker> 6个
<binker> 有一户人家连续生了9个女孩子
<binker> 还要继续生
<binker> 结果生了12个
<straybird> 一般生两个也就够了
<straybird> 那是他们想要男孩
<binker> 这里很迷信
<straybird> 这种我也听说过了
<binker> 讲究多子多福
<binker> 给活人造坟墓
<binker> 你们听说过没有
<binker> 就是这里最讲究了
<straybird> 乃在哪里啊，这么夸张啊
<binker> 花的钱最多
<binker> 人还没死就开始找地方建造坟墓
<alvin_rxg> lol
<alvin_rxg> funny
<binker> 美名其曰 生基
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, deichmann打折
<alvin_rxg> but 那是啥
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 鞋店
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<binker> 晕倒
<binker> 买什么鞋子阿？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 买2送1
<binker> 光着脚丫多好
<gebjgd> binker, 阿迪的跑鞋 和 reebok的走路减震鞋
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你跟你老婆各買一雙鞋唄。再送一雙給你未來的兒子
<binker> 你们没听说过，光着脚丫不怕穿鞋的
<gebjgd> binker, 损伤膝盖
<straybird> 怎么突然就鞭策谈论鞋子了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我买了2双
<binker> 慢慢走
<binker> 没叫你一路狂奔阿
<gebjgd> binker, 为了锻炼身体
<gebjgd> binker, 跑步用的
<straybird> 好吧，我宁可跳回刚刚的话题，求羞涩伪宅把妹攻略，有木有？
<binker> 你喜欢登山么？
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 没有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, http://www.deichmann.com/DE/de/shop/welcome.html;jsessionid=BCE197B2FD47E7070ED9D94DBFFE0C80.appserver06t3?adword=google/Brand_Brand_Deichmann/search/deichmann&mlid=1268.14.312014.0a15b972b3b453ab656537e0bad30b9b...0.1326559929.1.1329151929
<^k^> gebjgd ⇪ t: Deichmann
<binker> gebjgd 在德国网上购物
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 现在便宜的很
<binker> 用什么付款？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 因为圣诞节后打折
<gebjgd> binker, 转账
<straybird> 老实说扣扣还是个问题，web版也木有很好解决，乃们觉得还有啥办法不？
<csslayer> straybird: 不用qq是最好的办法。
<gebjgd> straybird, 一直webqq
<alvin_rxg> 鞋子那麽多要來幹嘛
<gebjgd> straybird, 30个群都没有问题
<binker> 嗯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 跑步用.
<straybird> 主要想保存聊天记录啊
<binker> 要来摆着阿
<gebjgd> straybird, 自己导出
<binker> 嘿嘿
<straybird> 也不可能叫周围的人全换了
<straybird> 能导出，求指教
<alvin_rxg> straybird: 你覺得你會看一年前的記錄嘛？
<straybird> 会看的
<alvin_rxg> 記錄 紀錄    呃，哪個是對的……
<straybird> 跟他们翻旧章之类的
<gebjgd> straybird, 那不是有历史记录么
<binker> 那你用虚拟机跑QQ
<alvin_rxg> 真小人
<gebjgd> straybird, 你看不到么?
<straybird> 虚拟机，本来用这系统虚拟机就折腾得受不了
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 换硬件拉
<binker> 升级
<binker> 这样子
<straybird> 所以后面直接就双系统了
<gebjgd> straybird, 那不是有历史记录么 点击一下就可惜导出
<binker> 跑几个系统都没问题
<gebjgd> straybird, 那不是有历史记录么 点击一下就可以导出
<straybird> 穷啊
<binker> 8GB的DDR3内存
<straybird> gebjgd看到了，谢谢
<binker> 跑3个虚拟机都没问题
<straybird> 按下回车居然抢先发送了，不是英文嘛，唉
<binker> 我就装了一个安卓的虚拟机
<binker> 用来上手机网站
<binker> 玩安卓手机游戏
<straybird> 别说安致了，当初在上面写个玩具程序，模拟器卡得可以
<straybird> 蛋疼死了
<binker> 我用的是X86的版本哦
<binker> 不是那个安卓SDK模拟机
<gebjgd> straybird, 直接导出历史记录就行了
<gebjgd> straybird, webqq足够你用的了
<binker> 那个SDK自带的模拟机跑不动
<alvin_rxg> binker: 哪個鏡像可以跑在 vbox 裏的？
<straybird> gebjgd,我觉得web版还是有些麻烦呢，两个系统也挺好，符合学生党。
<binker> alvin_rxg 有一个X86的
<gebjgd> straybird, 有什么麻烦的
<binker> 2.2
<gebjgd> straybird, 用gtkqq
<alvin_rxg> 看看去
<straybird> gebjgd,gtkqq协议还能支持？
<binker> 通用版的就可以跑在VirtualBox上
<gebjgd> 一豪华游轮翻了
<gebjgd> straybird, gtkqq自己看去.
<gebjgd> straybird, aur里有
<straybird> gebjgd,好吧，一会去围观一下。
<ofan_> 起床
<binker> gebjgd 哪里的游轮阿
<gebjgd> binker, 意大利的
<binker> ofan_ 老大 天还没亮呢
<gebjgd> binker, 人家在米国
<binker> gebjgd 被击沉的么：？
<binker> 哦
<binker> 这样子
<binker> 太幸福了
<straybird> 火狐浏览器默认的页面不在新标签中打开呢，我设置过同步了，是和win不一样还是神马情况呢？
 * ofan_ 低价出售vpn/ssh
<straybird> 比如在书签里面开一个页面
<binker> 你自己设置就行了
<binker> 在首选项里面可以直接设置的
<binker> gebjgd 在干嘛呢？
<gebjgd> binker, 电视
<binker> 哦
<binker> 在电脑上面看么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 去看看吧.实在便宜的很.很多鞋都半价了
<straybird> 没看到有选项，奇怪了，我去搜一下
<gebjgd> binker, 是.向来用电脑看.没电视
<alvin_rxg> 鞋子我夠啊，我要來幹嘛呀
<straybird> 首选项我和win版里面同步了的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 便宜啊
<binker> gebjgd 你干嘛老推荐人家买阿？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 跟女人似的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 正好把夏天的也买了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 就不用费钱了
<binker> 是不是你在当促销阿
<alvin_rxg> 我那兩雙鞋子穿兩年都沒問題啊，還挺新的
<binker> 不如你买了，送给他好了
<binker> 呵呵
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 哦.我老婆本来说要回国买
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 一看到这价格.她都不打算回国买了
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 就是
<alvin_rxg> 名貴的東西會回國買？
<ofan_> 。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 鞋
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 衣服.
<binker> 那些鞋子都是在东莞生产的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 现在据说国内一双鞋随便1000元
<binker> 没有那么夸张
<binker> 但是几百还是有的
<alvin_rxg> 200￥ 買雙麽算了。
<gebjgd> 300 400的都算便宜的
<binker> gebjgd 你有米阿
<gebjgd> binker, 上班了.我又不是学生
<binker> 300 400的都算便宜的
<binker> gebjgd 不要上班了
<binker> 快过年了
<gebjgd> binker, 是啊.我今天买的都30多欧
<gebjgd> binker, 过毛年
<binker> 还上什么
<gebjgd> binker, 德国物价比国内都便宜
<gebjgd> binker, 我在德国上班
<binker> 用欧元计算的
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 回来过年么？
<gebjgd> binker, 不回
<binker> 哦
<binker> 会不会觉得很寂寞阿
<binker> 在异国他乡
<alvin_rxg> 他才不寂寞呢
<binker> 特别是新春佳节
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> alvin_rxg 你也在德国？？
<gebjgd> binker, 有老婆
<gebjgd> binker, 准备再把爸妈接过来
<binker> 有老婆
<binker> 哦
<gebjgd> binker, 结婚一年了
<binker> 超级幸福
<binker> 快做老爸了没？
<gebjgd> binker, 不着急
<binker> 看样子，你在德国混的不错阿
<gebjgd> binker, 一般.穷人一个
<gebjgd> binker, 有钱就回国了
<binker> 日子过的蛮滋润的
<binker> 有钱了还回来干嘛呢？
<straybird> 乃们在晒啊（笑）
<straybird> 话说输入法貌似经常有问题啊，再去找找
<binker> 人家都寻思有钱了往外跑
<gebjgd> binker, 傻.有钱有权回天朝过才幸福
<gebjgd> binker, 你想想边上都是穷人.你开车撞死了人.谁敢抓你?
<gebjgd> binker, 你在国外.边上的人都比你有钱.你撞死了人.直接弄死你
<binker> 你没见众人都是移民阿
<straybird> 对啊，有钱了就翻墙定居吧
<straybird> 有权一切好说啊
<gebjgd> binker, 天朝绝对是富人和贵族的天堂
<gebjgd> binker, 没权没钱国外才是天堂
<binker> 你逆行倒施
<gebjgd> binker, 事实如此
<binker> 反正国内都是有本事的才能跳到外面出的
<gebjgd> binker, 我的有钱有权东西都回国了
<binker> 呵呵
<gebjgd> binker, 毕业后留在国外工作的都是一般人家的孩子
<gebjgd> binker, 我的有钱有权同学都回国了
<binker> 不一定
<gebjgd> binker, 一定
<binker> 在外面没捞头
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 他们是在国内捞足油水
<straybird> 有权有钱当然还是有关系的天朝好办事了
<binker> 那是
<gebjgd> binker, 有钱人家根本不在乎移不移民.想移民随便移民
<straybird> 你没权没钱没关系，还是在墙外面混吧
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 我有钱
<binker> 我哪也不去
<binker> 我也不做什么官
<binker> 呵呵
<straybird> 有钱还不行，钱靠不住
<binker> 靠自己阿
<binker> 不然还能怎样
<binker> 有钱了
<binker> 好好过日子
<straybird> 网速依旧悲催，想装个附加组件都悲剧
<binker> 你在用什么网络阿？
<binker> 我用的是联通的3G无线网络
<binker> 用手机上的网
<binker> 诺基亚的N78智能手机
<binker> 呵呵
<straybird> 1M小水管路过啊
<binker> 哦
<straybird> 还有人在看网络视频呢
<binker> 不是有免费升级么？
<straybird> 那个东西说话不算话呗
<binker> 现在都有免费升级提速到4M了
<straybird> 早该升级了，不给你办，要交钱，于是爸妈就不办了
<binker> 我和人家合用的2M宽带包年都免费提升到4M了
<binker> 不过，我都没有用
<binker> 我在外面
<binker> 只要用手机上网
<straybird> 那是你们还好
<binker> 哈
<binker> 不怎么好阿
<straybird> 我手机现在只需要电话短信+电子书
<binker> 这里有免费的宽带
<straybird> 其他都浮云，智能也每个啥用处
<binker> 我懒得去接网线
<gebjgd> straybird, 带2个手机就行了
<straybird> 以前倒是很想要智能手机，然后在上面写程序
<binker> 就直接用手机连接俄电脑
<binker> 呵呵
<gebjgd> straybird, 一个智能机上网用. 一个普通黑白手机打电话
<binker> 的那
<straybird> 现在觉得没意思了
<binker> gebjgd 你说的和我一样
<straybird> 穷啊，学生党还是随便搞个就行了
<gebjgd> straybird, 打工
<binker> 我就是一个智能手机上网，一个黑白的打电话
<straybird> 好主意
<gebjgd> straybird, 做家教.
<gebjgd> straybird, 打零工
<binker> 还一个专门连接电脑上网
<gebjgd> straybird, 不打工拿来的钱
<straybird> 其实现在不觉得缺钱了，数码产品也不是很有兴趣
<binker> gebjgd 去排队
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 一天一百
<gebjgd> straybird, straybird> 穷啊，学生党还是随便搞个就行了
<straybird> 很多东西人家广告做得很好，仔细想想买了也是摆设，没意义
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 就是
<gebjgd> binker, 确实不少
<binker> 其实要个笔记本电脑就行了
<binker> 然后加内存
<gebjgd> binker, 笔记本太大
<straybird> 能用得上的功能很少
<binker> 换硬盘
<gebjgd> binker, 上网本也大
<binker> 笔记本电脑买最薄的
<binker> 这样就不会太大了
<gebjgd> binker, asus x101h路过
<straybird> 笔记本已经有了，而且不觉得很需要机能
<gebjgd> binker, 最薄的上网本
<binker> 不过，我把笔记本当作台式机用
<binker> 出去外面。
<straybird> 平常上上课聊聊天上上网够用就行了
<binker> 就用手机
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 是吧
<binker> 用电脑就是用来学习的
<binker> 还有处理一些工作文件
<straybird> 再说也不是拿来跑服务器，没啥太需要的东西
<binker> 要足够稳定的就行
<binker> 我经常用来跑虚拟机
<binker> 用来测试软件
<straybird> 现在觉得ubuntu挺好，比win7跑起来舒服，问题是有些东西还做得不是很好
<binker> 用来测试网页
<binker> 哪些？
<binker> 哪些东西做的不够好？？？？？
<straybird> 一般都习惯了win上面那样都给你弄好了，我是指这个方面
<binker> 我也是觉得Ubuntu蛮好的阿
<binker> 现在用Ubuntu习惯了
<straybird> 比如你播放器，很多选择，比win上麻烦了不少
<binker> 没有感觉哪些不好
<binker> 要那么多的播放器干嘛？
<ofan> 有买ssd的么
<straybird> win上一般呢会给你搞一些预置解码器神马的都弄好了的
<binker> 要一个基本的就醒了。
<binker> 然后安装解码器
<binker> 最重要的就是解码器
<straybird> 恩，解码器得自己装，又得自己选一些，这个比较烦了
<binker> 播放器最关键的就是急吗器
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 播放器最关键的就是解码器
<straybird> win上都傻瓜式的弄好了，这是它的优点啊
<binker> 那算什么优点？
<binker> 现在的Ubuntu都很好用的拉
<binker> 呵呵
<straybird> 贴近普通人使用的优点，跟win普及程度有关系啦
<straybird> 比如你推荐周围的人使用这个系统，就会有这些麻烦
<binker> 你是不是还很怀念Win
<binker> 我不推荐人家使用这个Ubuntu系统阿
<binker> 我自己使用
<straybird> 我双系统没啥好怀念的，一般开win，不过学些东西开这个
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 我是单系统
<straybird> 主要那边习惯了，这边没觉得不好，又省电
<cleamoon> 一堆文件从硬盘里拷到电脑里，结果所有文件都带上运行权限了，有办法改吗？
<binker> 当然可以在了
<binker> 当然可以了
<gebjgd> straybird, 用deepin去
<gebjgd> straybird, 适合你
<binker> 应该用MAC OS X
<cleamoon> 有办法简单的改吗？
<straybird> 装了就跟下去呗，还没学太多呢，中途放弃多不好
<binker> 当然可以了
<straybird> 而且现在用得也舒服，不是水果没法OSX啊
<cleamoon> 怎么改？
<binker> cleamoon 你用GKSU运行文件管理器
<cleamoon> 哪个文件管理器？
<binker> 然后批量更改文件的权限
<cleamoon> 我用的是rox
<cleamoon> 似乎没这功能...
<binker> 你电脑上的文件管理器
<cleamoon> 所有文件权限都是777...
<binker> 我用的是Ubuntu默认的鹦鹉螺文件管理器
<cleamoon> 我看看...
<binker> straybird 你装 黑苹果阿
<binker> 呵呵
<gebjgd> binker, 苹果有那么好用么?
<straybird> 黑苹果是神马，再说也不想搞那个啊
<gebjgd> binker, 升级怎么办?
<binker> 苹果可以升级的阿
<gebjgd> binker, 什么系统不能升级?
<straybird> 我估计还得装一个繁体的少女体字体才行
<binker> 又没Win的安装序号限制
<straybird> 貌似某些字还缺
<binker> WIN的软件你要是安装盗版的，就不能升级了
<binker> 对吧
<gebjgd> binker, 我是说版本之间升级
<binker> 能用用就行拉
<binker> 不要整天想着升级的
<binker> 主要是用电脑来干正事
<gebjgd> binker, 系统显然是为了用的
<binker> 不是用来折腾的
<gebjgd> binker, 是啊,不能升级怎么继续用?
<binker> 只要电脑能稳定的运行
<binker> 就不需要升级到最新的版本阿
<gebjgd> binker, 那你现在为什么不用win98
<binker> 没必要升级到最新的版本
<binker> 因为我都没用WIN
<gebjgd> binker, 那就是了
<binker> 再说我用的是U
<binker> 老大。
<binker> 我用的是10.04
<binker> LTS
<gebjgd> binker, ubuntu也不能跨版本升级啊
<gebjgd> binker, 上arch吧
<binker> LTS可以跨版本升级
<gebjgd> binker, 未必能成功
<binker> 就是可以从10.4升到12.04
<straybird> ……
<binker> 不过我不打算升级到12.04
<binker> 我还是继续使用10.04直到这个版本停止支持
<binker> 然后更换硬件
<binker> 全新安装一个12.04的
<binker> 就是安装基本的系统
<binker> 然后加上一个虚拟机系统
<gebjgd> binker, 还真有你这样的用户
<binker> 就够了
<gebjgd> binker, 虚拟机干嘛用?
<binker> 将大部分的应用都虚拟化
<gebjgd> binker, 虚拟什么?
<gebjgd> binker, win?
<binker> 虚拟安卓
<binker> 虚拟BSD
<gebjgd> binker, 好蛋疼.干嘛不直接上安卓
<binker> 虚拟集群
<gebjgd> binker, 去看看lxc
<gebjgd> binker, 虚拟机过时了
<binker> 虚拟测试环境
<binker> 现在流行虚拟
<gebjgd> binker, lxc
<binker> 你怎么能说过时呢
<gebjgd> binker, 虚拟机过时了
<binker> 谁说的过时阿
<gebjgd> binker, 有更好的虚拟化
<cleamoon> binker: 的确可以改，谢了
<gebjgd> binker, 去看看lxc
<binker> 应该是方兴未艾
<gebjgd> binker, 已经艾了
<gebjgd> binker, 我们公司的都用上了
<gebjgd> binker, 天天用
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 你们先进阿
<binker> 我们还是比较落后阿
<gebjgd> binker, 是我们老板能折腾
<binker> 呵呵
<straybird> 50KB/S，在看视频的时候还能有这速度，真犀利啊
<binker> 是人家睡觉拉
<binker> 所以你的网速会变快
<straybird> 那倒未必了
<straybird> 我突然忘记怎么装字体了，又得去查了，记得ttf应该是直接扔就行了
<gebjgd> straybird, .font
<straybirdsnest> 误操作了一下，汗
<binker> straybird 同样是用GKSU 运行文件管理器 然后把字体文件复制到相应的字体文件目录洗面
<straybird> 我已经安装好了
<straybird> 双击了一下居然有安装选项
<binker> 你安装的什么系统阿？
<binker> 居然还要自己安装字体？
<binker> gebjgd 你用的什么系统？
<straybird> 不是，装一个不是免费的字体
<binker> 你买的字体么？
<straybird> 机器还是要卖萌一些比较好
<straybird> 当然是网上有的字体啊，没买
<binker> 反正。我对字体之类的不感冒
<binker> 最重要的是机器性能
<binker> 还有系统能够长时间稳定运行
<binker> 甚至对主题之类的都不设置
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 就是默认的效果
<binker> 只要能安全高效稳定运行就行了
<\b> 你俩是谁的马甲呀，聊了这么半天...
<binker> 没时间折腾那些字体、主题、3D桌面显示特效
<straybird> 我超想一开电脑就各种卖萌的，可惜没那技术啊
<binker> \b 我们就是我们自己
<binker> 不是谁的马甲
<straybird> 看了下他们改启动画面，貌似是重新编译内核的
<binker> 呵呵
<straybird> 想想就算了
<snugglecat> zhan, 我的界面太亮了，看得头有点晕了
<binker> 启动画面不用改内核阿
<straybird> 还没那技术水平，一不小心玩崩了就不好玩了
<binker> 你用虚拟机就随便整
<straybird> 这系统还用得很彩笔呢
<binker> 根本不怕玩崩了
<binker> 随便在虚拟机折腾
<gebjgd> binker, arch
<binker> 怎么折腾都性
<straybird> 虚拟机已经装了卸，卸了装N遍了，后面试了试安装，结果成了
<binker> 哦
<binker> arch系统是滚动升级的
<straybird> 然后就把win上的虚拟机送进回收站清空了
<binker> 我在虚拟机里面安装过
<binker> 我是这样子的，我在虚拟机里面安装一个系统以后
<binker> 我就把那个虚拟机系统的虚拟硬盘文件复制到一个外置硬盘里面备份
<binker> 这样子，我随便在虚拟机系统里面操作
<binker> 不怕把虚拟机里面的配置弄坏了
<binker> 大不了把虚拟机删除
<binker> 重新建立一个，然后把虚拟机硬盘文件复制回来
<gebjgd> binker, 虚拟机有snapshot的
<binker> 不到一分钟，马上又有一个完全新的系统
<straybird> 本本2GB内存win7下有鸭梨啊
<straybird> 启动就吃了1G多内存了
<binker> binker, 虚拟机有snapshot的 我有用快照阿
<binker> 但是快照吃太多的空间
<binker> 我的意思是我可以把这个虚拟机硬盘文件放到别的地方运行
<binker> 不用担心
<binker> 在真实的系统上保持最稳定的安全更新就行了
<binker> 在虚拟机里面体验最新版本的系统
<binker> 呵呵
<straybird> 在安装gtkqq了，不过我加入的超级群比较多
<binker> 崩溃一百次也不必担心
<gebjgd> binker, 我有几年不用虚拟机了
<gebjgd> straybird, 你有多少个?
<gebjgd> straybird, 超级群的话还是最好用webqq
<binker> gebjgd我建立了很多的虚拟机镜像
<straybird> 我估计得不下10个吧
<gebjgd> straybird, webqq没有问题. gtkqq还不完善
<binker> 然后在面板上添加启动虚拟机的快捷键
<straybird> 先装着吧，gtkqq貌似更新起来有点麻烦？
<binker> QQ能用就行了
<gebjgd> binker, 我都不用虚拟机了.有足够的电脑.我的系统就2个. archlinux和win7
<binker> 不要求太多的功能呢
<binker> 我用虚拟机是要测试东西
<gebjgd> binker, 比如?
<binker> 比如要弄网页网站
<gebjgd> binker, 为什么要虚拟机?
<\b> snugglecat knownbad gebjgd alvin_rxg : 后天就生日啦。　又老了一岁，还是一事无成
<binker> 这样我可以保持我电脑主机的纯净阿
<binker> 不会经过乱乱的配置
<gebjgd> \b, 1月16日? 你有成了. 你有德国的本科文凭了
<binker> 虚拟机是专用的
<gebjgd> binker, 直接lxc
<snugglecat> \b 生日快乐
<gebjgd> binker, 效率高多了
<\b> gebjgd: 嗯，本科文凭有毛用。
<\b> snugglecat: 3q
<binker> 呵呵，LXC的隔离效果没有虚拟机好
<binker> \b 生日快乐
<gebjgd> \b, 能找到工作
<gebjgd> binker, 谁说的?
<binker> 有生的日子天天快乐
<straybird> 好吧，我36个QQ群
<binker> 要那么多群来干吗呢
<gebjgd> binker, 完全隔离
<straybird> 学校里面一些，其他聊天一些吧
<gebjgd> straybird, 22个群路过
<\b> binker: 3q2
<gebjgd> straybird, 我删了很多了
<straybird> 在这里我特别想起了以前在某个地方混的感觉
<binker> gebjgd 正在研究
<binker> 呵呵
<straybird> 这里有很多热心的朋友，感觉真好啊，那个时候我们写个什么东西也是这样，不会问了也好很多热心的朋友帮助你
<straybird> 真怀念啊
<binker> straybird 你还不睡觉阿?
<binker> 半夜了
<straybird> 放假了所以没什么所谓，本来也是日夜颠倒什么的习惯了
<straybird> 以前也有过熬三天三夜写个东西
<binker> 有什么打算？
<binker> 怎么度过假期呢？
<straybird> 看两本书，是python和django的，还得搞点学习
 * snugglecat 给了 \b 一个吻
<straybird> 那个也算是任务，反正是没事干，无聊得很
 * \b 回敬 snugglecat 一个
<straybird> 貌似gtkqq在经历十分钟左右崩溃了
 * snugglecat 去刷牙， 准备来个湿吻
<gebjgd> straybird, 你googlecode里下载的?
<binker> straybird
<straybird> add-apt-get安装的
<gebjgd> straybird, ppa?
<straybird> 恩
<gebjgd> straybird, ppa怎么信的过
<gebjgd> straybird, 所以我不用ubuntu
<straybird> 我想大概是超级群把它悲剧了
<snugglecat> 儿子说不准我在同一张床睡的那一刻， 挺失落的
<gebjgd> snugglecat, 你儿子知道你奸猫
<snugglecat> :)
<straybird> 冒昧问下乃儿子年纪多大了？
<straybird> 另外有木有输入法推荐？
<snugglecat> 不告诉你
<snugglecat> ibus
<gebjgd> straybird, fcitx
<straybird> 貌似在11.10里面有点毛病呢，ibus
<binker> 	
<binker> snugglecat
<binker> 还没睡觉阿/
<gebjgd> straybird, 那就换发行版
<snugglecat> 没， 赶东西
<straybird> 上次装了一个sunpinyin，好像还在用
<binker> 换什么发行版阿？
<binker> 老是换？
<straybird> 老是换不容易培养出爱来啊
<binker> 还是坚持使用这个版本
<binker> 就是就是
<binker> 用了一会就换
<straybird> 话说win娘有，linux娘貌似没怎么看见，我去查查有没有
<binker> 不够专一
<binker> 现在度娘都有了
<straybird> 好吧，我火星了，貌似真有linux娘
<binker> 谷歌 度娘
<straybird> 家人/亲戚：Redhat娘、Fedora娘、Suse娘、Ubuntu娘等；同行兼竞争对手：Window家族诸娘，OS X家族诸娘等
<straybird> 本文引自萌娘百科 http://wiki.moegirl.org/Linux%E5%A8%98#ixzz1jSUXHDN0
<straybird> 遵守CC 署名-非商业性使用-相同方式共享 3.0 协议
<^k^> straybird ⇪ t: Linux娘 - 萌娘百科，万物皆可萌的百科全书 wiki.moegirl.org
<gebjgd> straybird, 换个自定制发行版
<gebjgd> straybird, debian 或者 archlinux
<\b> lfs
<straybird> 乃一直在劝说大家换系统版本呢
<gebjgd> straybird, 换到自定制发行版
<gebjgd> straybird, 你就会停止了
<straybird> 哪天能完全自定制系统了就爽歪歪了
<straybird> 是说自己啊
<gebjgd> straybird, 有wiki
<gebjgd> straybird, 照着做就好了.入门了就好了
<gebjgd> straybird, 这里很多人都是从ubuntu开始的.后来换到arch或者debian的
<straybird> 上次乃说某个高度自定义的东西稍微看了一下
<\b> 从 redhat 和 turbolinux　开始的路过...
<straybird> 感觉挺复杂，还没敢尝试
<snugglecat> knownbad 这人怎么没说话了， 台湾选举对他刺激太大了么
<gebjgd> \b, rh9 开始的路过
<snugglecat> 路过的路过
<straybird> 路人甲路过
<\b> gebjgd: redhat 6.3...
<gebjgd> \b, 够早
<snugglecat> 谁最先用 linux 的么
<snugglecat> 蓝点的路过
<snugglecat> knownbad 这家伙是不是去喝酒庆祝了么
<gebjgd> \b, redhat没有6.3
<gebjgd> \b, 骗子
<\b> gebjgd: 　。。。3张CD盘＋手册
<\b> gebjgd: 还在书柜里
<gebjgd> \b, wiki上没有这个版本号
<\b> gebjgd: ...
<gebjgd> \b, 就到6.2
<gebjgd> \b, 之后直接7
<straybird> 上课的时候就没机会这么晚聊天了，11点准时断电
<gebjgd> \b, 2000年你就有电脑了?就上红帽了?
<gebjgd> \b, 有钱人
<\b> gebjgd: 那大概就是 6.2 ..
<\b> gebjgd: 那年新闻联播狂吹 redflag。于是去书店里买了一套 redhat,
<\b> gebjgd: 回来后才发现，redflag 和　redhat 不是同一个东西..
<gebjgd> \b, 2000年8月我才有我的第一台电脑
<\b> gebjgd: 用家里的
<binker> 	
<binker> gebjgd 你不如弄个GENTOO来折腾
<\b> gebjgd:　硬件没几个支持的..
<snugglecat> 谁还记得 蓝点
<\b> snugglecat: 有
<\b> snugglecat: 买了两张　5￥的 CD...
<\b> snugglecat:　装不起来..
<gebjgd> binker, 不用编译系
<\b> snugglecat: 因为那时候英语不好，想找个中文的..
<gebjgd> \b, 你父母干嘛的? 2000年就有电脑了
<gebjgd> \b, 经济条件不错啊
<gebjgd> snugglecat, 1999年就见过蓝点
<binker> 蓝点失踪了
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 人家红帽
<binker> 他弄个蓝点
<binker> 还上市了
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<snugglecat> 最早用的是蓝点
<gebjgd> snugglecat, 有钱人
<binker> 那是第一次网络投资泡沫破灭
<gebjgd> snugglecat, 你什么时候有的第一台电脑?
<snugglecat> 8块钱一张啊
<binker> 那时候还没摸过电脑呢
<snugglecat> 亲戚的电脑
<gebjgd> snugglecat, 哦
<snugglecat> 97，98左右吧
<binker> 只玩过游戏机
<binker> 用电视玩的
<binker> 魂斗罗
<binker> 超级魂斗罗
<binker> 小蜜蜂
<gebjgd> snugglecat, 有钱
<binker> 坦克大战
<straybird> FC红白机
<snugglecat> 亲戚送的
<straybird> 乃真有钱啊
<binker> 呵呵
<snugglecat> 他换电脑，就换给我了
<gebjgd> snugglecat, 那时候电脑太贵了.家里真买不起
<straybird> 红白机和GB当初都不便宜啊
<binker> 就是
<straybird> GB = GameBoy
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 就是玩俄罗斯方块
<binker> 呵呵
<straybird> 我第一台遇到的电脑是亲戚家的，win97
<straybird> 还是95，忘了
<binker> 没有WIN97
<straybird> 貌似是97来着
<\b> binker: 有，
<binker> 是WIN98
<straybird> 那几是95吧，不是98
<binker> 呵呵
<straybird> 联想的机器
<\b> binker: 有这种 win97 称法，
<binker> 先是WIN95
<gebjgd> win97 = win95 sp2
<binker> 然后就是WIN98
<binker> 有OFFICE97就有
<\b> 那时候叫 sp 吗？
<straybird> 后面遇到第二台是日式IBM的笔记本，win98
<gebjgd> 不记得了 反正是什么2
<binker> 没有WIN97的
<binker> 呵呵
<straybird> 键盘是日式键盘
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 还有WINME
<straybird> 质量真好啊，N久了还能用
<\b> winme 都 2000 年了..
<binker> 用过那个WIN ME
<\b> 那时候到处打 winme 的 dos 补丁..
<straybird> 不像现在这些东西，稍微折腾下就怀了
<binker> 叫做千禧版
<binker> 当时最大的功能就是上面集成了一个系统还原的鸡肋功能呢
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> Win98在当时是玩游戏的首选
<straybird> win98星际神马的
<straybird> 帝国时代
<binker> 那时候是三角洲
<straybird> 三角洲部队
<binker> 还有极品飞车
<straybird> 主题病院
<binker> 大富翁
<straybird> 大富翁，貌似网吧看到就这些最流行了
<binker> 那时候的QQ还不叫QQ
<straybird> OICQ
<binker> 叫做OICQ
<binker> 呵呵
<mayli> cs1.4
<mayli> cs1.5
<mayli> ra2
<straybird> 我的第一个Q号还是1字打头的，可惜丢了
<binker> 那时候还没流行手机
<liuzhoou> 还是有很多人不睡觉啊
<binker> 都是流行CALL机
<straybird> 夜猫子永远不少
<binker> 就是
<straybird> 对啊，BB机
<binker> 呵呵
<straybird> BP机，貌似这么叫才对
<binker> 现在还有谁有古董BP机？
<straybird> 不过发音相近就是了
<straybird> 我床头上有一台
<mayli> straybird: me too, motorola
<binker> 记得那时候摩托罗拉的中文数字机最牛
<straybird> 以前拿来当闹铃用，我爸的
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 可以显示中文的
<binker> 哇
<gebjgd> 汉显的路过
<binker> 很牛的样子
<straybird> 我这台只可以显示数字貌似
<straybird> 需要一节7号电池来着
<binker> 后来，一夜之间，全部都没有了
<straybird> 对啊，一下成了记忆了
<binker> 传呼台关门转行做SP了
<straybird> 所以我才能拿来当闹钟用啊
<binker> 赚短信发横财了
<binker> 我当时用的是万立通的全国联网
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 难以想象
<binker> 手机上网是从来没有想过的事情
<binker> 这些年科技的发展非常迅猛
<binker> gebjgd 还在么？
<gebjgd> binker, ?
<binker> 没见你说话
<binker> 以为你走了
<gebjgd> binker, 我天天挂irc的
<gebjgd> binker, 有arm小盒子
<binker> 哦
<binker> 自己组装的么？
<gebjgd> binker, dockstar
<binker> 准备弄个技嘉的小板装一台新主机
<metbsd> 还弄台式机
<binker> 呵呵
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 是啊
<binker> 用来跑虚拟机的
<ofan> binker: 你是 snugglecat 的马甲？
<binker> 我是我自己
<binker> 不是谁的马甲哦
<binker> 你看名字就知道了
<snugglecat> ......
<snugglecat> 为什么这么说
<binker> 我的名字和你不一样阿
<binker> 你的名字一大串
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 马甲的人通常取的名字都差不多
<binker> metbsd 你用BSD》？
<snugglecat> 哦
<metbsd> 对
<ofan> 话都很多
<binker> ofan 你在布鲁克林么？
<ofan> 布鲁克林在哪
<binker> 你不是在米国么>
<binker> 纽约 布鲁克林
<gebjgd> binker, 他倒想去纽约呢
 * gebjgd 去健身房
<binker> 嘿嘿
<snugglecat> ofan, .... 你说我话唠么
<ofan_> 还不算很唠
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<archl> snugglecat:
<archl> snugglecat: 你对他单独说的不够多啊
<snugglecat> 哦
<archl> snugglecat 你要是像我这样习惯性的输入对方 id 再说。就叨叨了。
<archl> ofan 我比 snugglecat 唠叨多很多不是吗
<ofan_> 你也多
<snugglecat> 呵呵
 * archl 不睡了。
<snugglecat> archl, 怎么了
<snugglecat> 谁踢踢我， 我要清醒清醒
<\b> ...
<archl> alvin_rxg:  snugglecat 是哪里人啊？超级网虫呢。
<gebjgd> archl, 基佬
<alvin_rxg> 跟哪裏人沒關系，他就是一無業游民嘛
<archl> gebjgd: /ignore gebjgd*
<gebjgd> archl, 基佬
<archl> gebjgd: 额，现在开始单向说话，笨蛋。1
<gebjgd> archl, 基佬
<robinking623> archl: 基佬
<gebjgd> archl, 基佬
<robinking623> archl: 基佬
<^k^> gebjgd: .. ..
<archl> robinking623: 马甲
<gebjgd> archl, 是
<gebjgd> archl, 老的马甲,被捡出来了
<ofan> 肠男
<archl>  肠男?
<ofan> 恩
<ofan> 好几个肠男
<ofan> archl: 我装了个家园2 玩
<archl> 那是什么。。。
<gebjgd> archl, rts
<ofan> 游戏
<archl> 肠男？
<gebjgd> archl, jagdwurst是肠男
<gebjgd> archl, wurst = 香肠
<ofan> archl: 还有 gebjgd
<gebjgd> archl, 笨
<archl> 糊涂了。
<archl> 算了。反正 gebjgd 已经不在了
<archl> ofan: 没玩过那个全 3D 系列
<gebjgd> 又看到2个米国
<gebjgd> 又看到2个美女
<gebjgd> 健身房真是好地方啊
<ofan> 美女天天见
<gebjgd> ofan, 我又有新的女同事了
<archl> ofan。。。美女？
<gebjgd> ofan, 坐我们屋里
<archl> ofan美国女人吗？
<ofan> gebjgd: 然后干瞪眼？
<ofan> archl: 恩
<gebjgd> ofan, 不知道呢.周一来
<gebjgd> ofan, 希望是个美女
<archl> ofan 喜欢就追。。。
<ofan> archl: 喜欢的太多了
<archl> ofan 太花心的话就都追
<archl> ofan否则就让她们抢你。。。。
<gebjgd> 继续上veetle看simpson
<archl> 有没有 RH 系和 debian系 包名称对比。。。
<alvin_rxg> 對比啥呢？
<archl> alvin_rxg: 很多名不一样的。。。
<alvin_rxg> 那對比了幹嘛用呢？
<gebjgd> 闲的蛋疼
<archl> alvin_rxg: 要装的时候。。。出错了，不知道缺哪个。。。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 官方站都只给 deb的名。。。
<alvin_rxg> 缺文件啥的，應該有類似的工具可以查找的吧
<archl> libasound2里的。
<alvin_rxg> 那就找一下 asound 相關的咯
<archl> alvin_rxg: 返回结果无
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, druckerzubehoer.de正在买圆珠笔型的隐藏摄像头
<alvin_rxg> Title: Druckerpatronen, Tintenpatronen und Toner mit TIEFPREISGARANTIE bei druckerzubehoer.de!!!
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你還是給我推薦些別的東西吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 比如?
<alvin_rxg> 沒比如
<ofan> 120G ssd $100了
<archl> ofan: 你买吧
<archl> ofan: 为啥有 128GB的 SSD 又有 120GB的呢。。。
<gebjgd> ofan, 多少速度的?
<ofan> 3G
<ofan> 6G的180
 * archl 现在用 传输率不到 60MB/s 的 7200转硬盘。
<archl> 80GB里划出 28用着
<cleamoon> 如果想对某一目录下所有带有某属性的文件改变其属性，而其他文件不变，shell该怎么写？
<ofan> find ./ -iname '*.ooxx' -exec chmod +x {} ;
<gebjgd> ofan, 你的网络怎么这么不稳定
<ofan> 平板wifi的问题
<cleamoon> 不是权限，是某一个属性
<ofan> chattr ...
<alvin_rxg> 啥屬性啊？
<cleamoon> 文件扩展属性
<cleamoon> extended attributes
<ofan> 把chmod换成别的
<cleamoon> 在rox里的图标显示一大堆方块，想取消掉
<cleamoon> 关键是这个属性必须要用xattr来看，find找不到的
<alvin_rxg> 我咋沒 xattr 著東東……
<cleamoon> 正常情况下用不着的
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 那你就是在非正常情况下额
<alvin_rxg> lsattr
<cleamoon> 是的，文件拷到移动硬盘下，再拷回来就加上了一大堆没用的东西
<alvin_rxg> 不是吧？我覺得是 permission 變了
<cleamoon> permission也变了
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg: lsattr什么都不显示
<alvin_rxg> 那還有 attr ?
<cleamoon> xattr显示system.posix_acl_access
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 截图看看
<ofan> for i in `find ./ -ianme '*.ooxx' -print`;do checkAttr $i && ...
<cleamoon> http://gyazo.com/f1478fe8d5a52854075c78a55f080086
<cleamoon> http://gyazo.com/81f1eb3d970ada483e60c1bdedec7de8
<cleamoon> http://gyazo.com/81f1eb3d970ada483e60c1bdedec7de8
<^k^> cleamoon,啥网址y f1478fe8d5a52854075c78a55f080086.png
<cleamoon> http://gyazo.com/b25bdb8e513d74bad9f7b7cdd8162382
<^k^> cleamoon,啥网址y b25bdb8e513d74bad9f7b7cdd8162382.png
<alvin_rxg> python-xattr: /usr/bin/xattr  ... 這啥東東啊……還是在 python-xattr 這包裏的
<cleamoon> 就是一个改attr的
<alvin_rxg> 我這 home 下邊也是有很多從 ntfs 拷貝過來的東西，咋沒這問題…… =.=
<cleamoon> 谁知道
<cleamoon> 我以前也没这问题
<alvin_rxg> 那你不如不管三七二十一，全改了好了。 find + checkattr 跟直接 chattr -R 差不多吧……我猜
<cleamoon> 这玩意最麻烦的就是如果删除其属性两次就和没改一样...
<cleamoon> 而且我还是不知道为什么会变成这样
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 你如何拷贝的?
<cleamoon> 命令行
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 问你用什么方式拷贝的?
<cleamoon> 就是cp a /somewhere/
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 也不-R?
<alvin_rxg> 問題應該是在文件系統吧
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 那天都告诉你直接用mksquashfs
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 绝对就没有这问题了
<cleamoon> 必然会-R呀...
<cleamoon> 已经这样了没办法解决吗...?
<alvin_rxg> 不知道重新 tar 一邊會不會自動解決了。。
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 說說看，你那備份用的文件系統是啥
<cleamoon> 从ext4到ntfs再到btrfs
<alvin_rxg> 不做評論。 =.=  不了解 btrfs
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 或許你問問 gebjgd 他那些文件有沒有這屬性來著
<cleamoon> 应该没有吧，我新建一个文件是没有那个的
<gebjgd> cleamoon, -rw-r--r-- 1
<cleamoon> 不是这个...
<gebjgd> drwxr-xr-x
<gebjgd> drwxr-xr-x
<gebjgd> -rw-r--r--
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 或者你再 cp 到 ntfs 看看…… ntfs 上邊應該又是一張白紙
<liuzhoou> 请问下各位都用的什么显示器？我打算给笔记本外接一个
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg: 会吗？
<gebjgd> liuzhoou, 飞利浦
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 猜測。 xD
<gebjgd> liuzhoou, hp
<gebjgd> liuzhoou, 什么都用
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg: 试试看吧...
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<liuzhoou> gebjgd: 以前看中一款dell的，打算年后买的，现在居然停产了，而且淘宝上还涨价得厉害。。。
<gebjgd> liuzhoou, 买别的呗
<alvin_rxg> 太墮落了，一晚上書看的沒超過10業
<alvin_rxg> *頁
<liuzhoou> gebjgd: 选择太多了。。没主见了。
<gebjgd> liuzhoou, 那就随便买
<liuzhoou> gebjgd: 好吧，天亮去电脑城提一台回来，也别等过年了。。总是纠结浪费的是自己的时间。
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<cleamoon> 突然发现一个web hosting很值，一个月12大洋3Gphp空间，外带无限大小无限上传大小的网盘
<alvin_rxg> wow
<alvin_rxg> 的確
<cleamoon> 本以为网盘只限我的3G，但没想到可以随便传...
<cleamoon> 正在上传一个7G的文件以测试
<alvin_rxg> 哎，我還是用 dropbox 好了。 web hosting 我不知道能拿來幹嘛
<cleamoon> 写blog...
<alvin_rxg> 不寫，也沒啥別的 web，所以對我當下是沒用的
<cleamoon> 12大洋也是钱呀
<alvin_rxg> 嗯。。
 * fivesheep 用着免费的vvps
<ofan> 祝早日被gfw
<fivesheep> 不是linode
<fivesheep> 不会被gfw
<ofan> cleamoon: google 20G 一年$5
<fivesheep> ofan: 什么东西?
<fivesheep> app engine?
<ofan> fivesheep: google的储存
<cleamoon> 可以开网站吗？
<fivesheep> 有没开放的接口
<ofan> dropbox可以做网站
<ofan> 不过都是静态的
<ofan> 我现在网盘太多了...
<fivesheep> 我只有dropbox
<fivesheep> 和朋友给的vvps
<ofan> minus有10g空间
<fivesheep> 这sb输入法
<fivesheep> vvv总多一个
<fivesheep> 他妈的
<ofan> sugarsync 6G
<ofan> google 20G
<ofan> amazon还有免费的5G
<fivesheep> amazon的我也有.
<ofan> ec2免费
<fivesheep> 怎么免费?
<cleamoon> gmailfs不也等于免费
<ofan> 免费一年
<ofan> gmailfs太烂没法用
<fivesheep> ec2 低流量其实很便宜的
<fivesheep> 以前帮人捣鼓过
<ofan> 现在用google docs存文档
<ofan> 用insync https://www.insynchq.com
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: Insync - Sync your life with Google Docs
<cleamoon> gebjgd: squashfs除了内核以外压缩什么都不给力呀...
<^k^>  06:14
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg: 再拷回ntfs真的修复了...內牛满面呀...
<\b> baidu.com 搜台湾的能力怎样?
<knownbad> 干嘛不去台湾搜？
<fivesheep> knownbad: 你回去投票没有
<knownbad> 没权投。
<fivesheep> 中华民国允许双国籍啊
<knownbad> 但我想投自己。
<fivesheep> 可以啊
<knownbad> 我早已没户籍了。
<fivesheep> 浪费..
<fivesheep> 草.
<ofan> amazon出bug了
<fivesheep> 啥bug
<ofan> 买了首歌没扣钱，还送我一首
<fivesheep> 真的?
<knownbad> 但我同意这条。  即不付选举的后果就不应该投票。
<ofan> 真的
<fivesheep> ofan: amazon我发现有个情况
<knownbad> 海外华侨应该只被动的支持。
<fivesheep> 两个标价..
<ofan> 买了两次，第一次扣了钱，第二次没扣，反而还多出来一首没见过的
<fivesheep> 只要选下边的组合购物, 然后把不要的去掉, 价格比正常标价低
<knownbad> amazon 以后还是可以事后收你钱的。
<ofan> 我把卡删掉
<ofan> 反正里面没钱了
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 看两华人在讨论。。。
<fivesheep> 讨论啥
<jiero> 没权投票+1
<jiero> 投票是啥
<jiero> 我还不熟悉呢
<fivesheep> knownbad: 但如果你日后会回去台湾居住
<fivesheep> 那就有后果了
<jiero> fivesheep: 申请入籍。。。
<fivesheep> 我希望能搞个中华民国护照呢
<fivesheep> 台湾妞
<jiero> fivesheep: 你？不是台湾的？
<fivesheep> 我不是啊
<jiero> fivesheep: 额。。。
<alvin_rxg> 他湖南的
<fivesheep> 我什么时候是台湾的了
<fivesheep> 你湖南的...
<alvin_rxg> :P
<jiero> 。。。
<alvin_rxg> http://img3.douban.com/view/status/raw/public/8b70df577f0bc6e.jpg
<jiero> 五羊是广州。。。
<fivesheep> 生系广东人, 死系广东魂
<jiero> 为啥。。。
<jiero> 这么守着故土。
<fivesheep> 那是对岭南文化的爱
 * jiero 无语
<fivesheep> 中国不中国我是无所谓的... 但广东依然是我心里的广东
 * jiero 从小接触4种音的普通话
 * jiero 认为自己是广东人+山东人的体细胞，福建人的模样。。。
<knownbad> 我有个朋友是深绿的民进党。  老是在说台湾人应该投台湾人。  台湾应该独立如何如何的。  我问她台湾独立后然后出事了她会不会回去台湾。  回答是不会。
<fivesheep> oh fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck
<jiero> knownbad: 哦。
<jiero> knownbad: 明哲保身啊。
<alvin_rxg> 台灣現在不就是獨立狀態麽？
<fivesheep> 我之前把sudoer文件的属性改了
<fivesheep> 麻痹了
<alvin_rxg> o ye!
<fivesheep> ffffff
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 没名正言顺
<knownbad> 所以我不相信所谓的海外投票。
<fivesheep> 草啊
<fivesheep> 这怎么搞
<ofan> 我应不应该利用一下amazon的漏洞
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 都100+國家免簽了
<alvin_rxg> fivesheep: su 唄
<ofan> 擦擦擦擦 真相再来一把
<alvin_rxg> Sat Jan 14 23:59:04 CET 2012
<alvin_rxg> Sat Jan 14 23:59:17 CET 2012
<knownbad> 独立不一定是国家独立，国家独立现实不会被接受的。  问中国去。
<fivesheep> 没su啊
<fivesheep> alvin_rxg: root被我禁止了
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 那也不是名实啊。
<alvin_rxg> fivesheep: 怎麽個 root 禁止了？
<knownbad> 我只觉得民进党那些喊放火的人必须要负责。
<fivesheep> alvin_rxg: 禁止登陆. 而且时间太长 我不记得密码了
<alvin_rxg> 密碼都忘了麽……那只能第三方系統了。
<knownbad> 用个 usb boot.
<alvin_rxg> fivesheep: 不然可以 tty1.2.3.4 裏邊登錄
<knownbad> 要不 single user.
<alvin_rxg> single user 還是要登錄的呀
<knownbad> 不需要。
<alvin_rxg> 呃？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 有装 wine 吗？
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 有
<knownbad> google 下。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 哦。
<knownbad> fivesheep: 我用过 single user recovery。
<ofan> linux 3.3会带android的驱动
<fivesheep> knownbad: 打电话给我同学.. 让他帮忙了.. 服务器他的
<fivesheep> 他妈的...
<fivesheep> 太sb了
<knownbad> 服务器？  那就不能 single user 了。  除非有 console server。
<fivesheep> 有
<fivesheep> knownbad: 服务器上的vps来的
<knownbad> 那可以。
<knownbad> 或是 root ssh key 有设。
<fivesheep> 我那天帮个朋友改他的服务器的sudoer设置.. 然后我看错tab, 结果改了自己的服务器的chmod, 然后我意识到搞错了. 就退了出来, 然后弄他的...
<fivesheep> knownbad: 我禁止了 root ssh
<knownbad> k
<knownbad> 那可以从装嘛。
<fivesheep> 能改就不重装了.. 配置服务器很麻烦
<knownbad> 反正 vps 很快的。
<alvin_rxg> 說真的，為啥不能 su ？
<ofan> fivesheep: vps挂了？
<knownbad> 资料有备份吧？
<fivesheep> ofan: 没挂.. 现在不能root而已
<fivesheep> alvin_rxg: 我首先是不记得密码
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<jiero> fivesheep: 申请复制？
<fivesheep> sudo su -
<ofan> fivesheep: 应该有个后台控制的console
<fivesheep> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0442, should be 0440
<fivesheep> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<ofan> 能直接vnc
<fivesheep> ofan: 我没.. 我得让我同学帮我弄才行. 物理服务器是他的
<ofan> openvz的后台里直接有root权限
<fivesheep> vmware的
<fivesheep> 他能后台single user进去
<ofan> vmware应该也可以remote desktop
<ofan> 还不如kvm的，直接vnc
<fivesheep> ofan: 我没账户啊..
<fivesheep> 我只有vps里边的控制权
<ofan> fivesheep: 给我也开一个，我给你搞
<fivesheep> ofan: 能给你开.. 我自己就能进去了
<alvin_rxg> 還是不明白，越來越多的人搭建了自己的 web/blog。大多沒點實質的東西…
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 你不懂
<ofan> 门户网站有多少实质的东西
<fivesheep> http://share.fivesheep.org/ 我只有个静态页面
<^k^> fivesheep,啥网址y Welcome to Fivesheep's homepage
<fivesheep> lol
<ofan> fivesheep: 不会是直接拿自己机器配adsl做的服务器吧
<ofan> 我用的octopress
<ofan> 也都是静态的
<fivesheep> ofan: 不是. 他在机房租的机位
<ofan> 奥
<ofan> 那干毛用vmware
<fivesheep> 他在公司用vmware
<ofan> 贵还不好用
<fivesheep> 然后顺手也给自己装了vmware
<fivesheep> ofan: 不是家用那种
<fivesheep> 企业那种 其实很强大的
<ofan> fivesheep: 没kvm好
<fivesheep> 可以 热迁移
<fivesheep> 这个不知道kvm能否做到
<knownbad> 企业要的是管理强大。
<fivesheep> ofan: vmware迁移到新的物理主机的时候, 是可以不中断服务的
<ofan> 有个懂kvm的管理员就行了
<fivesheep> 另外, 企业. 你知道的
<fivesheep> 没人愿意负责
<knownbad> 所以付费支援嘛。
<knownbad> 出事就怪别人去。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 我发现不能去costco.. 每次去我都能买件衣服回来
<fivesheep> 今天买了一条裤子和一外套
<knownbad> 意志力薄弱！
<knownbad> 我倒是每次去都买了吃的回来。
<ofan> android上没有pam
<fivesheep> 我开始只是想去买包牛肉干回来
<ofan> who 显示全都是未识别的uid
<fivesheep> 说起android.. 我该给touchpad装cm7了
<fivesheep> 据说已经稳定
<fivesheep> ofan: android的flash功能如何
<ofan> flash基本完蛋了
<knownbad> 晚些时候得弄个平板电脑给老婆。
<fivesheep> 还有些legacy的用
<ofan> 教web programming的一个台湾教授说flash肯定会完蛋
<fivesheep> knownbad: touchpad便宜的时候不买
<fivesheep> ofan: 肯定啊
<fivesheep> flash不是这个时代的东西
<knownbad> 没不到。
<ofan> 貌似他一直说自己是china来的
<ofan> 为毛不说taiwan
<knownbad> 我买了但被 canceled.
<jiero> ofan 对啊。
<fivesheep> ofan: 估计是外省人. 被台湾土著bs
<jiero> ofan 老人。。。被毒害的深了
<ofan> 我同学碰到个台湾女人，问她是不是中国人，她说不是
<fivesheep> 我喜欢跟人说我是广东人
<jiero> ofan 正常啊。
<ofan> 说她是中华民国的，她说是
<jiero> ofan 随口说就行了
<knownbad> ofan: 睡了她再问一次。
<knownbad> 她就会说是你的人了。
<\b> robinking623: http://www.mathematik.uni-marburg.de/~loogen/Lehre/ws11/Compilerbau/cb11.shtml
<^k^> \b,啥网址y Fachbereich 12 | Alte Startseite
<fivesheep> 其实很多台湾人并不太介意你说他是chinese
<ofan> 我都不说人是chinese
<\b> robinking623: marburg 直接把　haskell 当成编译原理课的 voraussetzung 了
<fivesheep> 倒是 越南的华侨 很在意 如果你说他是 越南人
<ofan> 跟老外叫他们asian
<fivesheep> asian这称呼很好的.. 相安无事了
<fivesheep> ofan: 最搞笑工作中有个家伙 称呼自己是 full chinese
<fivesheep> 他的父母是越南华侨, 说粤语的
<ofan> fivesheep: ..
<ofan> fivesheep: 你现在拿的绿卡？
<fivesheep> 是啊
<ofan> 卧槽 看了一篇文章，要拿绿卡少说5-6年啊
<fivesheep> 我刚来一个月就到手了
<ofan> 。。
<ofan> fivesheep: 咋搞的
<fivesheep> 生下来就这样的
<fivesheep> 从小我就知道将跑来美国做苦力
<ofan> 。。
<knownbad> 进海关就有临时的吧？
<fivesheep> knownbad: 没.
<fivesheep> 只是护照
<ofan> fivesheep: 投资？
<fivesheep> 第一周
<fivesheep> ofan: 不是..
<ofan> 还是搞学术
<fivesheep> 不是
<knownbad> 你就是临时的了。
<fivesheep> 就是最普通的
<jiero> fivesheep: 。。。
<ofan> 工作？
<fivesheep> ofan: 移民
<fivesheep> 这... 你们都不知道美国是移民国家?
<knownbad> 应该就可以去 SSO 申请 SSN。
<ofan> fivesheep: 绿卡还不属于移民吧
<fivesheep> 可以随便移民过来的?
<jiero> 。。。
<ofan> fivesheep: 擦 咋移 啊
<fivesheep> knownbad: ssn是不需要自己去申请.. 来了就有
<jiero> fivesheep: 。。。
<ofan> 。。。。。
<ofan> fivesheep: 你拿的什么签证来的
<jiero> ofan 。。。 你不行
<knownbad> 我老婆不是。  我帮他申请的。
<fivesheep> ofan: 移民签证
<jiero> 。。。
<ofan> fivesheep: ...
<ofan> 那不还是投资的
<jiero> fivesheep: 有那种签证？
<jiero> lol
<ofan> 找个美国妞结婚
<ofan> 最快
<knownbad> 国内对移民美国还是不太清楚。
<jiero> ofan 你去找吧
<ofan> knownbad: 像我这种，不是那么容易的
<knownbad> 第一类移民签证是亲属移民。
<fivesheep> ofan: 父母申请子女, 父母的兄弟姐妹申请他们, 兄弟姐妹的father in law申请兄弟姐妹们, father in law是77年之前移民过来的难民, 难民的亲戚sponser难民过来, sponser是paper son之类的方式过来, paper son的father大概是跑过来挖金搞铁路的
<fivesheep> ofan: 这就是我出国的方式
<knownbad> 大多数都是亲属移民。
<jiero> fivesheep:  什么。。。
<fivesheep> 美国的历史书可以查到
<fivesheep> ofan: 所以我很小的时候就知道我会跑出来..
<ofan> 额
<fivesheep> 我父母也知道他们会跑出来..
<jiero> fivesheep: 我姥爷一家就去了3个。别的都不想去美国。
<ofan> knownbad: 你也是？
<ofan> jiero: 你怎么不去
<knownbad> 不是，我是被带来美国卖屁股的。
<fivesheep> jiero: 我母亲整个家族都在美国的.. 我这一辈是最后的了. 还有几个表哥, 结了婚 要多等一点时间
<ofan> jiero: 白浪费名额
<ofan> knownbad: 有渠道么
<jiero> ofan和我有屁关系。。。我还没出生呢。
<ofan> knownbad: 我可以么
<ofan> jiero: ...看成跟你屁股有故事那次
<jiero> ofan 我姥爷不想去，姥姥不想去
<ofan> jiero: ...看成跟你屁股有关系
<knownbad> 你 practical training 就行了吧？
<jiero> ofan去死。
<jiero> 那么不去也好
<ofan> 啥叫pratical training?
<fivesheep> 很早的了. 其实我爸爸那边也有亲戚在美国的. 不过那家伙是在这成天赌博. 钱花光了.  老婆在国内, 从结婚开始就没见过..
<ofan> 我去，要上班办绿卡，得n年
<knownbad> 就 H1 visa。
<jiero> ofan就别办了。
<fivesheep> ofan: 别这样
<fivesheep> ofan: 结婚
<fivesheep> ofan: 很简单的
<jiero> ofan 直接办居留签证算了，1年待半年之类的。
<ofan> fivesheep: 找黑鬼结？
<fivesheep> 首先, 你有学历. 然后找个移民过来的女人结婚
<fivesheep> ofan: 你喜欢
<fivesheep> 也可以
<ofan> fivesheep: 300多斤的提供，压不死我哦
<jiero> ofan 结婚的话去SA找黄人就好了
<fivesheep> 不过我想华人比较好相处
<ofan> 体重
<jiero> ofan 很多
<ofan> fivesheep: abc?
<fivesheep> ofan: 不一定abc
<fivesheep> ofan: 考虑 那些十来岁移民出来的
<jiero> ofan abc可以，也有和你一样的不过先移民的。
<fivesheep> 会比较容易相处
<fivesheep> abc生活方式跟你我都不同
<ofan> fivesheep: 倒是可以
<ofan> 尼玛还是得先找个妞
<fivesheep> 草
<jiero> ofan 你去吧。
<fivesheep> 你想不找妞 就能结婚?
 * jiero 不会追女人
<alvin_rxg> vbox 裏跑 android。800MHz cpu 還真不順暢…
<fivesheep> jiero: 也在美国?
<jiero> fivesheep: 不是
<ofan> 我就想，谁直接送我一个
<ofan> 那多happy
<jiero> ofan。。。
<jiero> ofan 人渣
<ofan> fivesheep: 他在南极
<ofan> fivesheep: 让外星人俘虏着，天天调教
<fivesheep> oh. 芬兰还是 瑞典那个?
<ofan> jiero: 怎么人渣了
<jiero> fivesheep: 也是 有 abc的地方
<ofan> jiero: 你怎么不移
<jiero> ofan我没资格
<ofan> jiero: 要啥资格
<knownbad> 没鸡鸡？
<jiero> ofan 工作
<ofan> 。。
<jiero> 再者我不去找人结婚
<ofan> 卧槽看了文章说要做outstanding researcher得去拿个图灵奖什么的
<ofan> jiero: 你当和尚？
<jiero> ofan你看linus终于移民美国了
<knownbad> 去 costco.
<ofan> 还是老老实实找个工作
<fivesheep> ofan: 可惜, 你有jj. 否则你把屁股贡献给我, 我也能帮你一把
<ofan> fivesheep: 我现在就割了
<fivesheep> 我对非原装的没兴趣
<ofan> fivesheep: 真麻烦
<ofan> 凑合一下不行么
<jiero> ofan 发明个 git web整合工具。
<fivesheep> 现实就这样
<ofan> jiero: git自带
<jiero> ofan 哦。windows的/
<fivesheep> ofan: 对了.. 多搞几个项目扔git上
<fivesheep> 方便找工作
<ofan> 卧槽 我要真搞出点什么来，我就不移民了
<fivesheep> 那太傻了
<jiero> ofan。。。
<fivesheep> 留条后路
<fivesheep> 然后跑回去中国刮民脂民膏
<jiero> ofan 你也知道用 Linux的大多是懒人。
<fivesheep> 做官的都这样 把子女放出来
<ofan> 现在移了再跑回去会交两份税
<fivesheep> 混个身份 再回去
<fivesheep> 不需要的
<fivesheep> 有法案
<ofan> 现在米国要求对海外资产报税了
<ofan> 你拿美国身份在国内工作就得交两份税
<jiero> ofan办公司吧
<ofan> 我的签证没法开公司
<ofan> 只能做投资
<jiero> ofan 经验啊，我哥在美国硅谷混了几年不耐烦了，就开公司。
<ofan> jiero: ...你看不看我说的
<ofan> jiero: 是不能开
<jiero> ofan  找人合办
<ofan> jiero: 那也得先找到
<ofan> 找到了也不能做cofounder只能是sponsor
<jiero> cleamoon: 你在美利坚吗？
<cleamoon> jiero: 瑞典
<fivesheep> 一看就不是
<fivesheep> se
<jiero> cleamoon: 哦。。。你很高吧
<fivesheep> jiero: 你在哪里
<jiero> cleamoon:  1.85cm+？
<jiero> fivesheep: 袋鼠都不来的地方
<cleamoon> jiero: 明显不高
<fivesheep> 草... 是不是啊
<cleamoon> jiero: 尤其没到你那数
<\b> 。。。晕，gcc 预外理部分的文档都这么长...
<fivesheep> 新西兰?
<jiero> fivesheep: 不是。袋鼠是不进城的。
<fivesheep> ...
<fivesheep> 我在au的同学特别少, 整个高中, 似乎一只手都能数全
<jiero> fivesheep: 。。。什么意思啊，你的高中都去加拿大了？
<fivesheep> 一半美加
<fivesheep> 有些班级超过一半
<fivesheep> oh yeah
<jiero> fivesheep: 然后去了英国 新加坡么。。。
<jiero> cleamoon: 是吗。。。瑞典人很高的吧。
<jiero> cleamoon: 很冷么？
<Crazy5sheep> oh yeah
<Crazy5sheep> 我同学帮我重启了
<jiero> Crazy5sheep: oh yeah
<Crazy5sheep> jiero: 你之上一句说啥.
<Crazy5sheep> 那是最后一句..
<jiero> Crazy5sheep: 剩下的去了 英国/新加坡？
<Crazy5sheep> 英国的很少
<cleamoon> jiero: 还好，最近很暖和，都快春暖花开了
<Crazy5sheep> 我只记得有 三四个
<Crazy5sheep> 新加坡的似乎没听说过
<cleamoon> jiero: 没感觉很高
<Crazy5sheep> 倒是还有些去香港的. 如果香港也算外部的话
<jiero> cleamoon: 好吧，我敢说，10+岁数的都比我高。我才180，是矮子了。
<jiero> Crazy5sheep: 哦。
<cleamoon> jiero: 我都没到180...有高的，也有矮的
<jiero> cleamoon: 还不睡？
<cleamoon> 不
<jiero> cleamoon: 你还会长
<cleamoon> 不会
<jiero> cleamoon: 只要你还没超过22岁就有可能。
<cleamoon> ...
<Crazy5sheep> jiero: 方式基本都是亲属移民
<jiero> Crazy5sheep: 恩。移民过去也都是不搭调的。
<jiero> Crazy5sheep: 习惯差距是按年代记的。
<jiero> Crazy5sheep: 差别。
<Crazy5sheep> 移民和留学生是两个圈子
<Crazy5sheep> 没什么交集
<ofan> Crazy5sheep: 移民在什么圈子
<Crazy5sheep> 移民去读书, 也很少跟国内来的留学生有什么交往.. 语言习惯不同, 生活压力也不同
<Crazy5sheep> ofan: 移民的圈子啊..
<ofan> Crazy5sheep: 你咋知道别人是不是移民
<Crazy5sheep> ofan: 移民很多跟老家的人一个圈子.. 比我父母就经常跟以前国内同一个医院, 甚至同一栋宿舍的邻居来往
<Crazy5sheep> ofan: 不同的... 留学生不会过来就买房子
<Crazy5sheep> 当然现在有钱的不同
<ofan> Crazy5sheep: 我去 你们邻居也都移了。。
<Crazy5sheep> ofan: 是啊.. 有好几户在这呢.. 因为这边他们互相帮忙找工作
#ubuntu-cn 2012-01-15
<Crazy5sheep> 帮忙找到工作, 他们就从别的城市飞过来发展了
<jiero> ofan 去玩 retro blazer http://www.retroblazer.com/   。。。
<^k^> jiero,啥网址y Retro Blazer
<Crazy5sheep> 然后久而久之, 就有一堆了
<ofan> 。。。
<jiero> ofan 中国人喜欢凑堆。
<jiero> ofan 物以类聚
<Crazy5sheep> ofan: 我家买了房子之后才发现周围住着我的朋友, 我父母的朋友, 还有哎呀亲戚都有...
<Crazy5sheep> jiero: 他们没办法的. 语言不通
<Crazy5sheep> 只能生活在这种圈子里
<ofan> Crazy5sheep: 一般走街上看不出来是不是移民
<jiero> ofan 移民看不出来。。。因为长大的地方
<Crazy5sheep> jiero: 但这比说普通话的留学生的父母要好一些.. 能找到组织, 最起码
<jiero> ofan 习惯没啥差异。
<Crazy5sheep> ofan: 我是通过语言判断的了..
<Crazy5sheep> ofan: 说粤语的多是移民
<Crazy5sheep> 普通话多是来留学的
<jiero> Crazy5sheep: 哦。
<ofan> 还有abc
<jiero> ofan abc 比较容易说 映月。
<Crazy5sheep> abc看上去就知道
<jiero> ofan 英语
<ofan> 怎么看
<jiero> ofan 行为举止
<Crazy5sheep> 穿着
<Crazy5sheep> 行为举止
<Crazy5sheep> 然后 一开口
<Crazy5sheep> 你就知道了
<jiero> ofan 穿着的话，韩国人、东南亚都能看出来
<Crazy5sheep> 看脸就能看出来
 * jiero 一直被很多人误以为韩国人而深感疑惑
<ofan> 看不出来
<jiero> ofan 你看的少了？
<Crazy5sheep> 越南的. 看身材就看出来
<jiero> Crazy5sheep: 越南人身材很好玩呢。
<Crazy5sheep> 我看过很多了.. 工作关系.. 我每天要跟大量的人打交道
<jiero> Crazy5sheep: 为啥呢。
<ofan> 我看的基本都是留学的
<jiero> ofan 。。。
<Crazy5sheep> ofan: 你我的生活圈就很不同
<jiero> ofan 。。。这些人不是留学的吗
<jiero> ofan 好吧，日本人我有时候看不出来
<jiero> ofan 马来西亚/印尼的我也能和香港的混为一谈
<jiero> ofan 玩 retro blazer！ 我实验了 2台 Intel的都不行。。。
<ofan> 没兴趣
<Crazy5sheep> ofan: 对了.. 马来的
<ofan> 找个实习还要申请 艹
<Crazy5sheep> 讨个马来的mm
<Crazy5sheep> 马来华人mm
<Crazy5sheep> 这个绝对赚
<jiero> 为啥？
<ofan> 我分辨不出来
<Crazy5sheep> 很多都是有钱人
<jiero> 哦。
<jiero> 找个有钱人mm么。。。
<Crazy5sheep> 肯定啊
<jiero> 够无聊的。。。
<ofan> 还不如直接找个白妞
<jiero> 白妞没钱
<Crazy5sheep> ofan: 你jj够长?
<ofan> 我喜欢白妞
<Crazy5sheep> 满足得撩?
<Crazy5sheep> ofan: 我也喜欢白妞
<Crazy5sheep> 白妞不喜欢我...
<ofan> 耐力好就行
<ofan> 我喜欢一步到位，对asian没什么性趣了
<Crazy5sheep> ofan: 那你他妈还在这频道跟我们唠叨啥啊.. 浪费时间啊.
<Crazy5sheep> 特别是你在学校
<jiero> ofan 你和我这在上班的唠叨
<ofan> Crazy5sheep: 你不也是在聊
<Crazy5sheep> 现在不去讨一个
<Crazy5sheep> ofan: 我不是学生
<Crazy5sheep> 没办法
<ofan> Crazy5sheep: 我在外面住
<jiero> ofan好啊，有机会约
<Crazy5sheep> 你最好在学校住一两年
<ofan> 没钱
<ofan> 学校太贵
<Crazy5sheep> 你现在一个月也得400吧
<jiero> ofan 价格差异很大吗？
<ofan> 少说400
<jiero> ofan让同学帮你进入社会找个好工作
<Crazy5sheep> 嗯.
<Crazy5sheep> 在美国你的社交才行.. 要refer
<ofan> 我的同学都跟我一样大。。。
<ofan> 都有个毛工作
<jiero> ofan 那又怎么样。。。
<jiero> ofan 你知道都没？
<ofan> 有的倒是高中就来了，现在还没毕业
<jiero> ofan intership 呢。
<ofan> intern还得去先申请CDT
<Crazy5sheep> ofan: 我见过有个女的... 读了8年社区大学. 现在还没毕业
<Crazy5sheep> 简直就是sb了... 脑残
<ofan> Crazy5sheep: ...这是硬伤
<ofan> 我则有个读两年ESL还没毕业
<jiero> Crazy5sheep:  我读多少年大学都不会毕业的。
<Crazy5sheep> jiero: 为啥
<ofan> 还喝酒闹事被条子逮进局子了
<jiero> Crazy5sheep: 因为我的记忆力和积极性没有。
<ofan> jiero: 那你整天都干嘛
<Crazy5sheep> ofan: 年轻人esl都读不好.... 来美国干鸡毛啊
<jiero> ofan 我就干不需要记忆的事情
<ofan> Crazy5sheep: 来读esl的多了去了
<ofan> jiero: 卖屁股吧
<Crazy5sheep> ...这有什么用. 成天跟中国人混 等于
<jiero> ofan 我不喜欢重复性的东西
<Crazy5sheep> 直接跑大街跟人聊天效果更好
<ofan> 基本都来读商科
<ofan> 金融之类的
<ofan> 来糟蹋点钱就滚回国
<Crazy5sheep> 我刚来的时候就是, 有个亚洲人服务机构, 我去那想看看能否找工作什么的. 那还有esl课程. 然后我跟那specialist说了一下, 他说我能听懂他说的东西, 说明不需要esl. 跑街上跟人搭话就可以了.
<Crazy5sheep> ofan: 这些人.... 貌似最近引起美国人关注呢.
<ofan> 都是富二代
<Crazy5sheep> ofan: 一些报纸也发文章说这个, 说美国的大学直管收钱
<ofan> 我们学校里开好车的全是中国大陆的
<ofan> Crazy5sheep: 本来就是
<ofan> Crazy5sheep: 学校不管你能不能毕业，读的越久越好
<larry___>  /quit
<jiero> ofan 他们管你能不能出成就——
<fivesheep> back
<ofan> 换来换去的
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • mint12更新程序后gnome3不正常了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360784 在正常更新程序后（就是那个盾牌图标的程序，更新了安全级别是3的一些程序），重启后进入系统，gnome3回复到默认主题，mint特有的底栏就没有了，关键是桌面壁纸无法修改，直接是一张纯蓝色的纯色图。然后tweak tool莫名其妙不 …
<foob> lambdaq:
<sulit_> ofan
<ofan_> Sum
<ofan_> sulit_:
<sulit_> ofan
<ofan_> sulit_:
<sulit_> 好
<sulit_> 今天 回家
<foob> 早啊
<sulit_> 早
<sulit_> ofan_, 你 回了吗
<ofan> 没
<ofan> amazon还没扣我钱
<sulit_> ofan,你什么时候回呢
<ofan> 不回了
<sulit_> ofan,这么强
<sulit_> ofan,不想你爹妈啊
<ofan> sulit_: 想也不能回
<sulit_> ofan,为啥
<ofan> sulit_: 机票太贵，也没放假
<sulit_> ofan,机票？你去哪儿
<sulit_> ofan,你们不放了？
<ofan> 我都开学了
<sulit_> ofan,是吗？
<sulit_> ofan,你什么学校
<ofan> 小学
<sulit_> ofan,这么强啊
<sulit_> ofan,谁虐待小学生了
<ofan> sulit_: 还能有谁
<sulit_> ofan,不知道
<sulit_> ofan,我得下了
<sulit_> ofan,开学了找你聊
<jiero> ofan 开学了吗？小学生？
<jiero> ofan 什么课程？
<ofan> jiero: 卖pp课
<jiero> ofan 买饭？
<ofan> jiero: 卖pp
<ofan> jiero: 你整天换马甲 累不累
<jiero> ofan 你。。。
<jiero> ofan 自动的当然不累
<jiero> ofan 你打7个字母累不？
<jiero> ofan好吧 ，+空格8个
<oOfan> ofan 累不？
<widon> 谁有gnu global windows版本阿，发一个给我阿,widon1104@163.com
<oOfan> gnu global ?
<ofan> oOfan: 你真闲
<oOfan> ofan 恩。
<oOfan> ofan 只有偷闲，没有长时间的闲暇可以做事。
<widon> ofan, 恩，gtags
<widon> oOfan, , 恩，gtags
<oOfan> widon: ...
<widon> 这是什么名字阿，那么抽象
<widon> oOfan, 有没有阿
<oOfan> widon: 不知道。
<oOfan> ofan $7 买 17“ 的二手显示器值得么。。。
<ofan> oOfan: ..
<oOfan> ofan 无语什么看着这个 nick 不舒服哦
<archl> ls
<archl> ofan卖耳机获利$12。。。贩卖失败了。
<knownbad> fivesheep: 外带了鼓椒
<knownbad> 去了一趟 costco 还真又买了吃的回来。
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 安装archlinux后，一个xorg的问题，大家帮我看看是怎么回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360787 我安装好arch了，有如下错误，大家帮我看看怎么解决！我就按照·官方手册安装的！ [wpah@wparch ~]$ grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log [ 17.837] Current Operating System: Linux wparch 3.1.9-2-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Jan 14 09:11:37 CET 2012 x86_64 (WW)  …
<roylez> MeaCulpa1: 现在家里连不上irssi了，你什么时候连上的？
<roylez> zhan: 我连不上irc了？？？
<fivesheep> knownbad: pizza?
<knownbad> 鼓椒炒牛河。
<knownbad> 还有 costco hotdog。
<knownbad> 等等还有 cheesecake 吃。。。呵呵
<phoenixlzx> hi
<^k^> phoenixlzx, 好 ㍣ 11:10 新年快乐，除夕还有 7.53天
<phoenixlzx> 7.35天....
<phoenixlzx> 有人吗～～
<jlzhang> 有……
<jlzhang> 礼拜天一大早，人不多。
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<phoenixlzx> qt程序不能用gtk主题啊
<knownbad> qtcurve
<phoenixlzx> thx,试试去
<knownbad> fivesheep: http://www.amazon.com/gp/goldbox/ref=cs_top_nav_gb27
<^k^> knownbad,啥网址y ["undefined method `[]' for nil:NilClass . IN gettitle"]
<knownbad> 哇，这个便宜。
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • [出水换气]赞Arch http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360789 折腾ubuntu日子挺久的，总有这样那样的问题，自从上了Arch，腰也不酸了，腿也不疼了，一次配置，终生享用。 我的是compaq 2210b的本子，系统是Arch +KDE（真被Kubuntu恶心到了）很稳定，启动也超快，速度也很给力。 在家里和老爹同配置的xp本子，同时开 …
<fivesheep> knownbad: 你说相机?
<fivesheep> knownbad: 垃圾啊....... 这东西. 我是非X3不用
<knownbad> 妈的，富二代
<knownbad> 真羡慕单身的生活。
 * ofan_ 低价出售米国高速vpn，ssh
<BeeBuu> 有人知道linuxfire的IRC哪去了吗？
<BeeBuu> fivesheep? 在不？
<hoxily> BeeBuu, 是这个吗? irc.ourirc.com
 * MaskRay_ 手冷了，在用emerging world的gentoo机器取暖
<hoxily> BeeBuu, irc.ourirc.com/6668 这个是utf-8编码的.
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay_: 不用Gentoo的表示悲剧
<hoxily> BeeBuu, motd里面有这么一句话:" Special thanks to moo @ linuxfire."
<snoop_fy> 用金属外壳的mbp取暖，受热很均匀
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 求助：窗口拖动有点闪烁，画面显示也不十分流畅 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360790 本人的本本是索尼的eb400c, 装了ubuntu11.10, 显卡驱动装了系统默认的FGLRX驱动。 显屏分辩率为1920X1080 刷新率为60（很可能是这个刷新率偏低问题，但是google了很多提高刷新率的方法，都不成功） 不知道是什么 …
<mraandtux> 少举好
<zerta_D> hello
<^k^> zerta_D, 好 ㍤ 12:13 新年快乐，除夕还有 7.49天
<fivesheep> BeeBuu: 你好
<fivesheep> BeeBuu: 还是那个. irchub.....
<phoenixlzx> 有用ck内核的吗...
<phoenixlzx> 为什么i915 module notfound
<knownbad> ubuntu?
<phoenixlzx> arch
<phoenixlzx> ERROR: module not found: `intel_agp' ERROR: module not found: `i915'
<knownbad> 我的 ck 没问题
<phoenixlzx> 我原来的也没问题
<phoenixlzx> 是不是我少装了什么东西
<phoenixlzx> 现在modprobe也找不到命令，必须用/sbin/modprobe
<knownbad> 你自个编译的？
<phoenixlzx> 磁盘也不能挂载
<phoenixlzx> 先是自己编译的，后来用了repo-ck的也是这样
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于ubuntu的分辨率和显卡驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360792 前几天刚装好ubuntu10.04.3 进去后发现分辨率是1024 768的 我的宽屛本是 1366 768 的 看着难受 首选项的显示器只有一个1024 768的选项 然后我就去装了显卡驱动(NVIDIA GEFORCE GT 540M) 打开 NVIDIA X SERVER SETTINGS的时后弹出窗口: You do not appear to be using …
<phoenixlzx> 还是不行撒...
<knownbad> 应该已自动上了。  有没 lsmod | grep 915?
<phoenixlzx> 有啊
<phoenixlzx> 但现在是3.1.9，是官方的内核
<zerta_D> 期待fedora 16快点升3.2内核
<knownbad> 我想不出有何问题。
<binker> zerta_D 干嘛用Fedora
<zerta_D> 喜欢gnome-shell。fedora比ubuntu好用。个人感觉。哈哈！
<binker> 用Ubuntu12.04也可以用3.2内核
<phoenixlzx> 那为什么modprobe显示找不到命令，只有/sbin/modprobe才能找到？
<zerta_D> fedora不需要另外安装语言包。
<binker> 用Ubuntu也可以用Gnome-shell
<binker> 安装语言包很简单阿
<binker> 关键是要有比较快的网络连接
<binker> 你是单系统么？
<zerta_D> 打算ubuntu12.04正式版出来的时候，玩玩。
<binker> 有没有用虚拟机？
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 我等12.04比较稳定成熟的时候再部署
<zerta_D> binker: 我单系统，本本配置差，跑不动虚拟机
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 是不是惠普的笔记本？
<binker> 我也是单系统
<zerta_D> binker: 联想的，06年的老本本。台湾走私过来的二手本本
<binker> Ubuntu10.04 LTS AMD64
<binker> 哦
<binker> 我用的是HP
<binker> 2009年6月份买的
<binker> 到现在也算是老古董的配置了
<binker> 集成显卡
<L-----D> zerta_D, 我也喜欢gnome-shell 你对gnome-shell有研究么
<binker> 现在连3D的显示特效都不能支持
<zerta_D> L-----D: 算不上有研究，只是能折腾到自己满意的程度。
<zerta_D> binker: 我对3D无感了。
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 其实，现在最重要的就是能够快速稳定的运行就足够了
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 求助：Evince一打开PDF文件就自动关闭 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360793 Evince一打开PDF文件就自动关闭，请问有什么办法解决？谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zywork — 2012-01-15 12:32
<binker> 再也不想太多的那些3D显示特效
<L-----D> zerta_D, gnome-shell支持自己写extension 不知道通过extension可以定制到什么程度
<binker> 我给笔记本加了2GB的DDR2 800内存
<zerta_D> L-----D: 我装了8个插件。
<binker> 还更换了一个全新的希捷7200转硬盘
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 现在跑起来还蛮顺畅的
<zerta_D> binker: 我没打算给本本升级了。用到跑不动系统的时候，就买新本本
<binker> 我的笔记本有升级的空间阿
<L-----D> binker, ubuntu对系统要求不高 关键是新硬件的驱动
<binker> 所以我就花了点钱自己动手升级了
<binker> 呵呵
<zerta_D> 我的老本本，丝毫没升级的空间，升级的话，也很不划算。
<L-----D> binker, 升级ssd比7200rpm好
<L-----D> zerta_D, 你对开发gnome-shell插件有研究么
<binker> 我现在觉得系统的瓶颈是磁盘速度和内存容量
<binker> 还有显卡的性能
<zerta_D> L
<binker> 现在的处理器性能已经非常强大了
<L-----D> binker, ubuntu内存要求也不高吧
<zerta_D> L-----D: 我不会写半句代码。完全的码盲。所以，对开发插件毫无研究。。。
<binker> 我要跑虚拟机，所以对内存有需求
<L-----D> 那就另说了
<binker> 没内存跑不动虚拟机
<L-----D> 我从来不跑虚拟机
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 我安装了很多的虚拟机系统
<binker> 用来测试的
<zerta_D> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=193718   我的桌面截图
<binker> 这样子，不用频繁在真实主机上更换新系统
<binker> 可以保持本机的系统稳定
<binker> 开机速度也比较快
<binker> 因为没有加载太多的服务
<binker> 也没有安装太多的应用软件
<L-----D> zerta_D, 下面的dock栏一样的 是什么插件？
<zerta_D> L-----D: 那不是插件，而是cairo-dock
<L-----D> :o
<binker> zerta_D 你的桌面好像苹果
<L-----D> 那你怎么屏蔽掉gnome-shell默认左侧那个dash的工具栏的？
<zerta_D> dash栏在桌面状态下是隐藏的吧！
<binker> 我不用dock
<L-----D> 所以你还是有的
<binker> 也不用chrome
<L-----D> 我也不用chrome
<zerta_D> 我装了插件，将dash栏彻底隐藏了
<binker> L-----D 你干嘛不用chrome
<binker> 我不喜欢谷歌的应用软件
<binker> 所以不用Chrome
<L-----D> binker, 主要因为我用xmarks同步书签 在chrome下有问题
<binker> 哦
<binker> 呵呵
<zerta_D> 我虽然装有chrome，但很少用。我电脑跑chrome卡
<L-----D> 而且chrome默认在地址栏打字 没法索引书签
<knownbad> 吃 cheesecake 去。
<binker> 我坚持使用火狐
<zerta_D> 我opera党。
<binker> Opera的字体在我的系统上面看起来很丑阿
<binker> 我没有用
<zerta_D> 现在opera字体表现很好啊！
<binker> 我有安装opera
<binker> 要换字体的
<binker> 我懒得折腾
<zerta_D> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=193719  我装了插件，将dash栏彻底隐藏了
<binker> 看着很是费尽
<binker> 你们吃饭了么？
<zerta_D> 吃了
<binker>  哦
<binker> 有没有下雨阿？
<zerta_D> 下了
<binker> 这里都连续下了很多天的小雨
<binker> 看样子是要下到过年了
<binker> zerta_D 有没有兴趣换用FreeBSD?
<binker> 最近对FreeBSD很感兴趣
<zerta_D> binker: 没。想玩下chakra
<linsux> 以为要下雪的，结果下这么久雨
<binker> linsux你们那里下雪么??
<zerta_D> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=193721  opera的字体表现没那么糟糕吧1
<binker> 肯定很冷吧？
<binker> 我看看
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 哈
<linsux> 应该是下的
<binker> 你是不是修改了默认的系统字体阿？
<hoxily> http://kernel.org 又挂了?
<^k^> hoxily ⇪ t: The Linux Kernel Archives
<binker> zerta_D 我的系统打开Opera
<hoxily> ^k^, 上不去啊.
<^k^> hoxily, 还能怎样？ ㍥ 13:05 新年快乐，除夕还有 7.45天
<hoxily> ^k^, 也许是我的dns服务有问题.
<^k^> hoxily, 你的机器被称为“嗡”。 ㍥ 13:08 新年快乐，除夕还有 7.45天
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 安装ubuntu11.10之后可以无线上网，可是关机第二天重启之后为什么系统里没有无线硬件？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360796 最近我的本挂了，没时间去修，就借了同学家里闲置的本本来。 毕竟是人家的电脑也不好有什么大动作，就wubi安装了ubuntu11.10.昨天晚上配置了一晚上，弄好了输入 …
<binker> ^k^干嘛wubi安装阿
<binker> wubi安装性能不怎么样阿？
<binker> zerta_D 跑哪去了？
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 你用的Opera挂IRC阿？
<binker> 呵呵
<knownbad> kernel.org 回来了。
<binker> 干嘛不用客户端呢？
<binker> kernel.org回来了
<zerta_D> binker: 刚掉线了。抱歉
<zerta_D> opera挂irc好啊！
<binker> kernel.org是不是被黑拉/？
<zerta_D> 不需要另外开客户端。
<binker> 我用客户端挂的IRC
<zerta_D> 不需要频繁切换窗口。
<binker> 就是Ubuntu默认自带的那个IM客户端
<binker> 我也不用切换窗口阿
<binker> 我就一个窗口
<binker> 桌面上什么都没有
<freeayu> rails没有提供现成的 email验证方法？
<binker> 面板之类的通通设置为自动吟唱了
<freeayu> rails没有提供现成的 email验证方法？
<zerta_D> 我一般就开个浏览器窗口。
<binker> 面板之类的通通设置为自动隐藏了
<binker> 你开了一大堆的Opera标签页面阿
<zerta_D> 是啊！
<binker> 来回切换很麻烦吧
<binker> 我一次只开一个页面
<zerta_D> opera开多标签页面，运行还很流畅。
<binker> 看完了马上关掉
<zerta_D> 我习惯开多标签页面。
<wpah> 终于安装好archlinux了，呵呵，感觉真不错
<binker> 开太多标签也没能够同时看的
<binker> wpah 你在什么机子上安装的阿？
<binker> 是不是在笔记本电脑上安装的阿？
<wpah> binker:不是台式机，呵呵
<binker> 哦
<wpah> 是台式机上安装的
<binker> 跑的怎么呀阿？
<wpah> 感觉不错
<binker> 我以前有安装过Arch
<binker> 我当时是用虚拟机安装的
<wpah> 感觉比fedora爽，呵呵
<binker> 不是吧比fedora还要爽？？？
<wpah> 恩，呵，我个人感觉，呵
<binker> 我说实在的，我当时都不怎么喜欢Fedora的那种蓝色 的冷色调
<binker> 直到最新的Fedora主页更改了配色方案
<binker> 我才重新试着使用了Fedora
<wpah> 我的fedora安装ati闭源驱动后不能播放电影，一放就自动注销
<binker> 因为以前的Fedota默认给人一种冷冷的感觉
<binker> 就是那种色调是很冷的感觉
<binker> 你看红帽的给人的感觉就是不一样
<wpah> 主题可以换的吧
<binker> 强烈的大红色给人一种热力奔放的感觉
<binker> 不是主题的问题
<wpah> 这玩意感觉各人有个人的喜好
<binker> 是Fedora一直给人一种冷冷的感觉，包括它的标识
<binker> 也是蓝色的
<wpah> 恩
<imtxc> 6u
<imtxc> test
<binker> 色调是很重要的
<^k^> imtxc, .. .. ㍥ 13:27 新年快乐，除夕还有 7.44天
<binker> Ubuntu似乎已经领会到了
<wpah> 好久没有用过ubuntu了，呵，一直在用fedora
<binker> 所以Ubuntu的配色越来越亮
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 发现一个网页登录的问题！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360798 我用FF登录世纪佳缘和拍拍网，登录之后只要切换页面马上让你重新登录，请问大家有遇到这样的问题吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yaktiger — 2012-01-15 13:19
<binker> 你的连接有问题
<binker> 所以就是会有这样的问题
<binker> 我遇到过这样的问题
<binker> 我当时是使用中国移动的CMWAP接入点
<binker> 连接上网，结果在Ubuntu中文论坛成功登录以后不断的跳到提示需要登录的页面
<binker> 现在用的是联通的3G无线上网卡
<binker> 接入点不一样
<binker> 所以再也没有遇到这样不断自动切换到登录论坛的页面
<binker> wpah 你的电脑是不是刚刚装的主机阿？
<phoenixlzx> e17下磁盘自动挂载是怎么搞的？
<binker> 有多大的内存容量？
<wpah> binker:我是今年年前安装的
<binker> phoenixlzx 在配置文件里面编辑
<wpah> amd x4 955 内存 4G
<binker> 自动挂载可以在网上搜索相应的
<binker> wpah 2012年01月15日 13时32分36秒
<binker> amd x4 955 内存 4G
<wpah> 恩
<binker> 你的主机会不会发热很厉害阿？
<wpah> 不会呀，还好
<binker> 我准备组装一台APU
<binker> 的
<binker> 小板
<wpah> 我的机箱风扇多
<wpah> 大板
<binker> 技嘉小板A75NUSB3
<binker> 准备买的A8 3870K
<wpah> 不是，我的是msi 870a-g45-h
<binker> 哦
<binker> 呵呵还没开始买硬件配置呢
<wpah> 整体性能还不错
<binker> 准备加点内存
<binker> 用来部署虚拟机
<wpah> 呵，我用4G就够了，我不太喜欢用虚拟机
<binker> 8GB的DDR3 1600内存
<wpah> 呵，搞这么强呀
<binker> 4GB内存不够用
<binker> 呵呵
<wpah> 对我来说够了，哈哈
<binker> 跑虚拟机要很多内存
<wpah> 恩，是的
<wpah> 我不太喜欢用虚拟机
<binker> 我是这样子的，主要在主机上安装一个最基本最稳定的Ubuntu系统
<binker> 然后在系统上面安装虚拟机
<wpah> 恩，我就双系统 现在是win7+archlinux
<binker> 可以保持系统的纯净
<binker> 我不打算弄双系统
<cloudsben> archlinux 我的gnome都不能启动
<cloudsben> 不知道为什么
<binker> cloudsben你是在虚拟机上安装的么？
<wpah> 我现在不喜欢用gnome，现在用不习惯，感觉还是kde好用
<binker> 我喜欢gnome，用的很顺手
<binker> KDE 用起来怪怪的
<binker> KDE的配色也是有一种很冷的感觉
<wpah> 不会呀，kde好用呀，现在的gnome3才不怪怪的，呵呵
<binker> 我在Mandriva系统上用过KDE的环境
<binker> 还在虚拟机上面用过Kubuntu
<wpah> 哦，我觉得现在的kde比gnome3好用，kubuntu没有用过
<binker> 总之不怎么喜欢KDE
<wpah> 恩
<binker> KDE的环境一个用软件老是出现崩溃
<zerta_D> KDE自定义程度比gnome3高
<binker> 比如有一个视频的应用软件是KDE的
<binker> 就是经常崩溃
<wpah> 我现在用gnome3软件老是崩溃
<binker> 没法正常使用
<binker> 我现在还在用GNOME2的
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 还没升级到用GNOME3
<wpah> 哦，gnome2还能安装呀，呵呵
<binker> 可以阿
<binker> Ubuntu默认的那个GNOME环境
<binker> 我用的10.04LTS
<binker> 一直没有更换
<binker> 现在已经升级到最新的10。04.3
<wpah> 哦
<binker> 反正我的系统可以继续支持到明年的4月份
<binker> 就是说到13.04版本出来才会过期的
<wpah> 呵，archlinux的滚动升级比较好，呵呵
<binker> 到时候接着使用12.04LTS 有5年的支持
<wpah> 恩，也是，老是重新安装系统是挺不爽的
<binker> archlinux也不错阿
<wpah> 是的，是感觉不错呀，所以我用来看看
<binker> 可我现在已经习惯了使用Ubuntu了
<wpah> 我比较习惯fedora
<binker> 不想换来换去
<wpah> 呵
<binker> 要是我帮别人装系统，我就装个难用的系统给他
<zerta_D> 装gentoo
<wpah> 哈哈，你这不是折腾别人吗/
<zerta_D> gentoo安装软件都要编译
<binker> 就是安装以后，不能随便换软件
<binker> wpah 不是折腾人家
<binker> 是为了他好
<lixiaoye> listchans
<binker> 也是为我好
<mengfei> gentoo,还只是放在虚拟机里试试好了，真的用它来用，很折腾人，
<binker> 如果那人老是安装软件，搞得系统坏了，又要帮他安装系统
<lotcor`> 就开始折腾吧
<lotcor`> 后来挺好的
<binker> 最好弄一个稳定的，很难安装软件
<binker> 甚至锁定BIOS启动
<binker> 这样子，让他老老实实使用里面配置好的应用软件
<binker> 连主题都不要乱更改
<binker> 系统才不会三天两头不能启动
<binker> 我是不会帮人家安装盗版XP的
<wpah_> 我不知道是不是哪里没有设置好，arch经常死机
<phoenixlzx> 现在Arch不能自动挂载了
<binker> wpah_ 死机我没有遇到过
<binker> 很少遇到死机的问题
<wpah_> 我不知道是哪里出错了，刚用，不熟悉
<binker> phoenixlzx 你在配置文件里面修改就可以阿
<binker> wpah_多到网上搜索资料吧
<wpah_> 恩，是的
<binker> 网上有很多资料的
<phoenixlzx> binker: 那个配置文件...
<phoenixlzx> 我用的e17
<binker> 有一个fstab的配置文件
<binker> 就是专门设置文件自动挂载的
<binker> 设置以后开机就可以自动挂载了
<binker> Linux系统的配置到大同小异
<phoenixlzx> 还要改fstab?之前都不用改的
<wpah_> 恩，是的，都差不多
<binker> 你用E17也是差不多的
<phoenixlzx> pcmanfm显示 not authorized
<binker> 你可以去看看fstab文件里面的配置有没有改动
<binker> wpah_ 在干嘛呢？
<wpah_> binker:没有搞什么！arch死机了，换到win7下了
<binker> 晕倒
<wpah_> 呵
<wpah_> 回来慢慢搞
<binker> arch经常死机么？
<binker> 那你得好好折腾了
<binker> 慢慢研究
<binker> 将来你就是个Arch高手
<wpah_> 我发现用一些时间后就死机了，可能是哪里配置有问题
<MaskRay> mengfei: 哪里折腾了？
<mengfei> 太费时，还容易出错
<binker> wpah_是不是内存不够用阿？
<wpah_> 我4G内存怎么可能不够用，呵
<binker> 你看一下，你运行了什么软件
<binker> 或者系统的兼容
<wpah_> 一个google浏览器，一个xchat
<binker> 可能你的系统内核是不够稳定的新内核
<knownbad> phoenixlzx: 试试 udisks。
<binker> Arch都是这样子的
<binker> 用的好好的
<wpah_> 可能吧
<namoamitabuddha> mengfei: 啥折腾
<wpah_> 好像是比fedora新多了
<mengfei> gentoo啊
<binker> 有一天突然发现升级以后，不能正常使用了
<binker> 因为Arch是滚动升级的
<binker> 但是相应的硬件规格配置一直保持原来的配置
<phoenixlzx> knownbad: Installed
<binker> 原来的硬件配置不可以一直可以满足源源不断的滚动升级需要
<binker> 总有一天硬件配置会落伍
<phoenixlzx> knownbad: pcmanfm 显示 not authorized
<binker> 就会导致整机运行出现问题
<mengfei> gentoo，我对USE这个设置一直没怎么弄明白，好几次都是因为缺少use安装出错
<namoamitabuddha> mengfei: 然后你现在用啥
<knownbad> 有加到 storage?
<binker> 所以在这一点上，我很是欣赏DEBIAN的稳定版本
<mengfei> ubuntu和arch
<namoamitabuddha> 哦
<namoamitabuddha> arch 也很折腾
<namoamitabuddha> ubuntu 也很折腾
<binker> 很多人都喜欢用arch阿
<mengfei> arch很好用啊，
<binker> 是不是阿？
<mengfei> 我安装好需要软件后就不怎么更新了
<binker> 就是支持滚动升级而已
<binker> 呵呵
<namoamitabuddha> 出问题了就折腾了
<binker> Ubuntu更好用
<binker> 呵呵
<phoenixlzx> knownbad: 有
<phoenixlzx> knownbad: 加了storage
<binker> 至少在我的系统上面，Ubuntu运行的很稳定
<knownbad> 怎么 startx 的？
<namoamitabuddha> Debian 稳定的多
<binker> 嗯
<zzmfish> arch更新常出问题，我工作也用ubuntu，要是哪天用arch出问题就不用工作了
<wpah_> 好像各人电脑不一样，系统的稳定性也是不一样的
<binker> DEBIAN的软件版本比较旧
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • xp/ubuntu双系统无法上网 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360802 第一次安装和使用ubuntu。安装双系统后，无法上网 当然，xp的网卡驱动没有安装，所以想ubuntu能上网download一个xp的网卡驱动 还有顺便问一下，双系统如何访问另一个系统的硬盘？ 比如xp访问ubuntu的硬盘，ubuntu访问xp的硬盘？我的x …
<binker> zzmfish 你也用Ubuntu工作阿？
<zzmfish> binker, 是的
<binker> 你干嘛不用windows
<phoenixlzx> knownbad: 好了，用八哥的方法解决了
<knownbad> k
<zzmfish> binker, 我喜欢用ubuntu啊
<binker> zzmfish你没有遇到文件兼容的问题么？
<namoamitabuddha> 软件新有啥用
<binker> 比如DOC的格式
<binker> namoamitabuddha 没啥用
<MaskRay> mengfei: 听说arch长时间不更新容易出问题，以后就难升级了
<namoamitabuddha> 那为啥抱怨软件旧
<zzmfish> binker, 我也要运行一个windows虚拟机，偶尔会用
<binker> namoamitabuddha 就是新的有一些新的功能什么的
<binker> zzmfish 哦
<namoamitabuddha> 那可以尝试从 testing / sid 拿原码编译
<zzmfish> binker, 如果文档格式简单的话，我也用OpenOffice写文档，用Windows测试没问题就发给别人
<binker> 有没有人用Mac OS X
<wpah_> 谁安装个黑苹果玩玩，呵
<namoamitabuddha> libreoffice 貌似对 doc 啥的支持不好
<binker> zzmfish 我把文档输出成PDF格式的
<binker> 这样子在别人的机子上也是一样的
<binker> 可以打印
<zzmfish> binker, 只是公司规定svn里面的文档需要是wps格式
<namoamitabuddha> pdf 难以编辑了吧
<binker> 没有太多问题
<binker> namoamitabuddha 不用编辑的
<binker> 也可以编辑
<binker> 有相关的PDF文档编辑器
<namoamitabuddha> 那也算是 adobe 的专利吧
<binker> 不一定阿
<binker> 不喜欢用adobe的软件
<namoamitabuddha> 编辑软件可以不是 pdf 的，但是 pdf 貌似是 adobe 的专利吧
<binker> 处理图片用GIMP
<binker> 反正Ubuntu上面有个可以处理PDF文档的工具
<binker> 呵呵
<namoamitabuddha> 都用 TeX 多好
<binker> TEX貌似很复杂吧？
<binker> 没有用过
<wpah_> tex没有用过，感觉跟编程一样
<binker> 传说中很牛
<binker> 嗯，
<binker> 排版的大牛就会有
<binker> 用上
<larry__> tex 还是很容易的
<larry__> 不难 不难
<binker> larry__ 你用过》
<binker> 我有过哦
<binker> 不知道难不难了
<binker> 可能要学习一番吧
<larry__> binker: 天天都在用
<binker> 学会了觉得不难了
<binker> 你有教程了么？
<larry__> binker: 没有, 以前图书馆借了本书,自学了一下
<namoamitabuddha> larry__: 我只会一点简单的，多多指教哦
<binker> 哦
<larry__> namoamitabuddha: 呵呵 不复杂的
<namoamitabuddha> larry__: TeX塞进我的学习队列了。
<binker> 不知道呢
<larry__> namoamitabuddha: 多用就好了
<binker> 还没用过
<binker> 是吧
<namoamitabuddha> larry__: 现在用 TeX 主要是写数学公式方便
<namoamitabuddha> larry__: 还没很好的编辑器，觉得 vim 编辑起来很累
<binker> 但愿很容易用
<larry__> namoamitabuddha: 我用emacs
<namoamitabuddha> larry__: o
<binker> vim很好用
<binker> 呵呵
<phoenixlzx> 为什么执行modprobe显示找不到命令，/sbin/modprobe就可以呢？
<binker> 用的vi
<namoamitabuddha> phoenixlzx: echo $PATH
<phoenixlzx> namoamitabuddha: /bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin
<namoamitabuddha> phoenixlzx: 没有/sbin
<phoenixlzx> namoamitabuddha: 从哪里添加？
<namoamitabuddha> phoenixlzx: 你是root
<phoenixlzx> namoamitabuddha: 不是
<namoamitabuddha> phoenixlzx: 那/sbin本来就不应该在
<phoenixlzx> root也没有
<namoamitabuddha> phoenixlzx: 读一下 /etc/profile
<phoenixlzx> namoamitabuddha: PATH="/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/sbin:/sbin"
<namoamitabuddha> phoenixlzx: 那不知道你本地的profile啥的是不是做过一些修改
<namoamitabuddha> phoenixlzx: 自己找下
<phoenixlzx> root和当前用户都没有.profile
 * archl 又买到二手货了。。。 $16.5 买优派的19寸显示器。
<lolicon> 3.2 kernel 的 zen patch 出来了……
<archl> lolicon:  多数桌面发行版安装这个---麻烦啊。
<fzfh> `help
<imtxc> U盘是能自动挂载了 ，就是卸载还得sudo  umount
<namoamitabuddha> pmount / pumount
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • bash笔记的思维导图 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360808 不知道有人需要伐 统计信息: 发表于 由 mattmonkey — 2012-01-15 14:50
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 终端进入一个root文件夹，输入sudo cd显示sudo: cd: command not found http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360811 各位，请教一个问题。我想在终端临时进入一个文件夹内查看东西（drwx------ 2 root root 4096 2012-01-08 09:42 新建文件夹），输入sudo cd显示sudo: cd: command not found？如果不更改其权限，只想临时看下，应该怎么办呢 …
<archl> of
<archl> iGoogle: ee 玩 retro blazer 测试一下。 http://www.retroblazer.com/
<^k^> archl,啥网址y Retro Blazer
 * archl 想要收拾掉 ^k^
<mayli> 提问：奇怪的问题，我的一个服务器突然scp到本地的速度特别慢，但是服务器上磁盘io用dd的话还是正常的，服务器下载东西到/dev/null的速度也正常，就是从本地scp服务器上的东西特别慢，求指导
<foob> HI all
<^k^> foob, 好 ㍧ 15:33 新年快乐，除夕还有 7.35天
<foob> CharZilla还不错哦
<iGoogle> http://www.cuttherope.ie/ archl
<^k^> iGoogle,啥网址y Cut the Rope
<iGoogle> To play simply run Darkplaces.exe  nnnd
<archl> iGoogle:  run Darkplaces_linux_sdl.sh 或者 。。。
<archl> iGoogle: 。。。
<roylez_> archl: ....
<roylez_> archl: 显示器寄给我
<foob> usenet怎么使用?
<happyaron> 似乎今天freenode的ssl证书过期了？
<namoamitabuddha> freenode的证书好像一直有问题
<ajsdlf> xfce下鼠标自己缓慢的往右下移动,是什么原因?
<ajsdlf> 刚开机时没事的
<mugebjgd> ajsdlf, 鼠标问题
<archl> roylez_ 。。。
<ajsdlf> mugebjgd, 问题是,拔了也动...
<archl> roylez_ 你为啥这么执着与低价产品呢。
<L-----D> ajsdlf, 我也遇到过
<roylez_> archl: 因为穷
<L-----D> roylez, 装穷！
<ajsdlf> L-----D, 请问你是怎么解绝的?
<roylez_> L-----D: .
<mugebjgd> ajsdlf, 好强啊
<mugebjgd> ajsdlf, 意念鼠标移动? 能表演下么
<archl> roylez_ 在上海耗费很高的。为啥一定要在那里呢。
<L-----D> ajsdlf, 后来系统更新以后 貌似好了
<ajsdlf> mugebjgd, --!!
<roylez_> archl: 你不懂
<archl> roylez_ 恩。
<archl> roylez_ 你和孩子玩么？
<zhan> ajsdlf: 你听过一个笑话没？ 一个 mm 说她一用电脑空格就不停的打出来。。。
<zhan> archl: 袋鼠，你好多袋子啊
<ajsdlf> L-----D, 好吧,我都几个月没更新了
<archl> zhan: 袋子？
<archl> zhan: 什么袋子？
<ajsdlf> zhan,没明白
<zhan> archl: 袋子里面装的袋鼠
<archl> zhan: 一条鱼懂什么啊。
<L-----D> ajsdlf, 比起Unity各种问题来说 这种我都能忍了
<binker> Unity各种问题：？？？
<archl> binker: 首先的问题，我没用过啊。
<L-----D> 比如突然3d效果没了
<L-----D> 状态栏叠加了
<L-----D> 最大化最小化不正常了
<zhan> 用啥 unity 啊，转投一个 wm 算了
<L-----D> 等等
<binker> unity很好呢
<binker> 用了蛮好的
<binker> 突然3d效果没了是显卡驱动崩溃了
<ajsdlf> 习惯了gnome2,不喜欢unity
<binker> ajsdlf 我也是习惯了gnome2
<mugebjgd> L-----D, 别用unity就行了
<L-----D> binker, 我觉得是启动顺序问题 一般开机的时候3d效果没了
<L-----D> 再来一次就好了
<namoamitabuddha> 投奔 awesome
<binker> 	
<binker> L-----D 那是显卡硬件驱动没有成功加载
<binker> 要过年了
<binker> 大家都有什么打算阿？
<L-----D> 在家待着
<L-----D> 过完年再出去玩
<mugebjgd> 过年那么多人.玩什么玩
<mugebjgd> 除非去山里
<ajsdlf> 出去看人
<zhan> 山里？
<mugebjgd> 山里组织几个射硬湿 找几个女大学生
<namoamitabuddha> /cl
<mugebjgd> 美其名曰 人体艺术射硬
<archl> mugebjgd: 又是你。。。正想谁说这个
<mugebjgd> archl, 基佬
<L-----D> 谁是基佬
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助：ubuntu11.10无法开启文件管理器地址栏 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360830 在ubuntu10.04的时候，文件管理器地址栏可以通过gconf-editor编辑器设置地址栏显示，但到了11.10的时候，安装了gconf-editor编辑器后，发现没有这个项。 请教该如何设置？ 主要是ubuntu需要访问网上邻居瘟到死，以前是通过在地 …
<wecing> 万能的#ubuntu-cn的大神们啊，谁能告诉我在glade里怎么给一个vbox添加新的widget……
<archl> wecing: 。。。什么。。。vbox不是qt的而是gtk的吗
<wecing> 我把代码搞定了却在glade上折腾了半个小时……
<archl> iGoogle: cut the rope？怎么见过一个类似的游戏啊。
<wecing> archl: glade表示它应该叫GtkVBox……
<wecing> archl: 其实我平时是写Qt的……蛋是只要是UI库就应该有这东西吧。
<wecing> 另外吐槽一句cut the rope网页版的不错= =
<wecing> 好吧glade我秃然研究明白了= =
<archl> 哦。
<zhan> 秃然
<archl> mugebjgd: 去搞定 http://www.retroblazer.com/ 开全特效，截图。
<^k^> archl,啥网址y Retro Blazer
<zhan> 大师显灵了
<zypeh> 看起来很不错……http://www.sublimetext.com/
<^k^> zypeh,啥网址y Sublime Text: The text editor you'll fall in love with
<archl> 真见鬼了。。。图形的 text editor就没个我喜欢的。
<zypeh> 其实^k^是机器人还是人来的？
<wecing> 现在在我的电脑上绝大多数不开放源代码的程序都会遇到找不到libpng12.so.0的问题，比如sublime……
<zypeh> wecing, 你乱删什么啊？
<wecing> zypeh: 我没乱删……系统默认的是libpng15，从14开始向前不二进制兼容……
<wecing> zypeh: /usr/lib32里倒是有个libpng12，奈何我是64位……
<zypeh> wecing, 64位的我没用过
<zypeh> 没必要
<wecing> zypeh: ……要是真是我删掉了的话估计就不能进入X了吧= =
<mraandtux> archl: Sublime Text要收钱的
<wecing> zypeh: 我的内存超过4G了，不用64的浪费啊……
<mugebjgd> wecing, 上32的库
<mraandtux> zypeh: ^k^是bot
<zypeh> mraandtux, http://www.sublimetext.com/2
<^k^> zypeh,啥网址y Sublime Text - Download
<wecing> mugebjgd: 哎？你是说以32位模式运行？
<zypeh> mraandtux, Sublime Text 2 may be downloaded and evaluated for free, however a license must be purchased for continued use.
<mugebjgd> wecing, 你什么程序? 不就是skype么
<mraandtux> zypeh: 都说是收钱软件了
<wecing> mugebjgd: 目前记得起来的只有sublime和regnum。skype正常运行。
<mugebjgd> wecing, sublime是什么
<wecing> mugebjgd: ……
<wecing> mugebjgd: 一个编辑器。
<wecing> 不过真的有人主用sublime的么……尤其是在已经有emacs和vim的情况下= =
<mugebjgd> wecing, wi
<mugebjgd> vi
<mugebjgd> wecing, 没有 你很蛋疼
<wecing> mugebjgd: 被你发现了……
<mugebjgd> wecing, 剌掉
<wecing> mugebjgd: 锯了。
<zhan> 切掉
<mugebjgd> wecing, 那你还疼
<wecing> mugebjgd: 我擦我还得回去改我的UI呢= = IRC降低生产力啊……
<zhan> 继续切
<mugebjgd> wecing, 怎么降低了?
<wecing> 自从连上了IRC，我就光聊天去了代码一行都没写……
<mugebjgd> wecing, 我天天挂irc 照样写代码
<wecing> mugebjgd: 好吧，看来还是我修为不够……
<mugebjgd> wecing, 这里的大牛们上班的时候都挂irc的.一边上班一边聊irc的
<wecing> mugebjgd: 我是弱菜……
<tusooa> ls
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • archlinux如何保存亮度 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360834 我安装了laptop-mode怎么找不到控制选项-- 一般在daemon添加哪些东西？ 用什么播放器好，rhythmbox不能播放mp3-- gnome-mplayer可以 统计信息: 发表于 由 kkkmaokkk — 2012-01-15 17:49
<mugebjgd> 准备上闭源驱动
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 刚看了linuxtoy上的文章.折腾catalyst
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 号称应该完美支持amd apu加混交了
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 求在线显示 LaTeX 公式的 URL
<straybird> 冒个泡，又来挂着了
<hoxily> straybird, hi,泡
<straybird> 今天貌似没开始呐，大概因为晚饭时间吧
<happyaron> 怎么用sed匹配数字？
<happyaron> 额，我知道了
<binker> straybird
<binker> 你好
<straybird> msg binker hi
<straybird> 这个提示看起来不够好用啊，唉
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 行了.支持高清分辨率了
<alvin_rxg>  :/
<binker> 什么提示？？？？？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 闭源驱动支持gnome3
<cleamoon> 小学智力题，那种两串字母在竖式里相加，得出另一串字母，然后找每个字母对应的数字的题，该用什么算法写呢？
<binker> mugebjgd你是昨晚的gebjgd？？？
<alvin_rxg> o
<mugebjgd> binker, 是
<straybird> 汗，乃们还换马甲的吗？
<binker> 干嘛用马甲呢？？
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 就是就是
<binker> 是不是马甲不用钱阿？》？还是咋地》
<mugebjgd> binker, 不是.gebjgd的帐号挂在dockstar上了
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 最壞的算法：遞歸湊數字唄
<mugebjgd> binker, 这个是开了电脑才用的
<straybird> 说起来昨晚后来无线网被断掉了
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg: 26个字母9个数字，电脑会爆的
<alvin_rxg> 不多啊
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 多大的豎式呢
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg: 不定，但在10行以下
<alvin_rxg> 沒問題的
<cleamoon>   SATURN
<cleamoon>   URANUS
<cleamoon> NEPTUNE
<cleamoon> +   PLUTO
<cleamoon> ------------
<cleamoon> PLANETS
<^k^> cleamoon:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<cleamoon> ...
<binker> straybird 怎么断掉了
<straybird> 被爸妈断了呗
<binker> mugebjgd 哦
<binker> 	
<binker> straybird 你老爸老妈还蛮先进的阿？
<straybird> msg binker 测试msg命令用法……
<binker> 嘿嘿那个嘿嘿
<tusooa> straybird: /msg
<straybird> 这不是断电源就解决了吗？
<binker> 这样子阿
<binker> 无语
<straybird> 我就说怎么怪怪的
<binker> 要是我，断不掉的
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 我用的是手机上网
<binker> 怎么断掉阿
<straybird> 刚才/的时候也被悲剧了
<binker> 只要手机上面有电就可以上网了
<straybird> 谢谢tusooa指正
<namoamitabuddha> XeTeX出错
<namoamitabuddha> fatal: memory exhausted (xmalloc of 72439136 bytes).
<namoamitabuddha> 如何处理
<binker> 你怎么整天悲剧？
<binker> namoamitabuddha去搜索
<binker> 我也在为LYX头痛当中
<straybird> 习惯用语罢了
<binker> 因为，我发现用LYX无法输出中文的PDF文档阿
<binker> 总是报错
<binker> 很多人都说选择第二步，保证文档是utf8编码的
<binker> 在[Document] => [Settings]->Language->Encoding 选择  utf8-plain
<binker> 可是我的系统里面就是找不到utf8-plain这个选项阿
<binker> 所以怎么都无法输出中文的字体
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不支持交火 太遗憾了
<straybird> lolicon大亮啊，这ID好。^_^
<archl> straybird: 。。。
<archl> lolicon: 你控了几个loli了？
<mugebjgd> archl, ati闭源驱动轻松gnome3
<namoamitabuddha> 现在 变成 make: *** [cmo2011.pdf] 已杀死
<namoamitabuddha> 估计内存泄露了
<straybird> 表示我这里显示有超过10秒的延迟，超过2层楼的小无线网果然不给力啊
<archl> mugebjgd: 真的？
<mugebjgd> archl, 我刚上完
<mugebjgd> archl, catalyst 11.12
<archl> mugebjgd: 问题是真的比 intel的顺畅吗？
<mugebjgd> archl, 解决了gnome3的问题了
<mugebjgd> archl, 快多了
<mugebjgd> archl, 刷刷的
<archl> mugebjgd: 当然nvidia的也能轻松 gnome3,但是不如intel顺
<archl> mugebjgd: 哦。
<mugebjgd> archl, 我这里很快
<archl> mugebjgd: 好吧。那就是 ATI强大了
<namoamitabuddha> 估计是这个版本的xetex的bug
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • grub2引导mac求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360836 小弟想装mac玩玩，现在我的电脑室win7+ubuntu11.10双系统，grub应该是默认写在sda下面的，看网上有人说装完mac后引导就成了个问题，请问有没有什么方法能够修复grub2 让它能引导3系统 统计信息: 发表于 由 maurizio — 2012-01-15 18:25
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: 入 context 的门吧
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: ?
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: xetex 的作者说了，luatex 出来以后他就不开发了
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: context 是一种 latex 语言的包装，主要使用luatex后端
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 我去看看，现在中文支持如何
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: 直接支持啊。
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: texlive里面有么
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 看到了，texlive-context
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: 用context minimals
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 语法和LaTeX差别多大
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: 额，挺大的
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 那我要重学了哈
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha, xetex什么问题?
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 不过本来就没学多少
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 自动被kill掉了
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 不明白
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 发来看看
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 好像是内存泄露
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 没这问题吧
<\b> 只用保守 latex 的路过...
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 用了那么久的都没有问题
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 啥都没出现，就zsh: killed xelatex foo.tex
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: TeXLive 2009
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 2011路过
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 以前也没遇到
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 这次我把以前的tex编译，也出问题了
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha, ubuntu?
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: deb
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha, stable?
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: y
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 发给 alvin_rxg 让他帮你试试看
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 没准是zsh的问题
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: Out of the question
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 换回bash
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 我没swap的原因
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 没swap?
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 弄个
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 有swap会出问题
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 有swap内核就不会调用OOM Kill了
<edison0354> happyaron: 好
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: xelatex 吃内存
<\b> namoamitabuddha: ... 你能写多复杂的宏，把内存吃完...?
<namoamitabuddha> \b: 编译一个空tex文件内存不够
<namoamitabuddha> \b: 我ram可有512mb啊
<\b> 我只在用 metapost 画 fractal 的时候，内存不够过..
<\b> 最后手动输出 postscript..
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 无法连接到127.0.0.1：8000？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360839 在无网环境中用了好一阵，现在终于有网了，但是apt-get update 的时候所有连接都报： Quote: 错误 http://ppa.launchpad.net natty Release.gpg 不能连接到 127.0.0.1：8000： 这样的错误，怎么会去解析本地地址？无网那阵干了很多烂七八糟的事，也不知 …
<mraandtux> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_5df7cabd0100yekl.html
<^k^> mraandtux,啥网址y My Way（献给广州创文）_Mr a_新浪博客
<namoamitabuddha> 定理环境叫啥？忘了
<croner> hi
<^k^> croner, 好 ㍫ 19:27 新年快乐，除夕还有 7.19天
<happyaron> edison0354: 0354 好
<croner> 有没有什么办法把excel里的联系人号码
<croner> 放到android手机里去？
<alvin_rxg> croner: 上傳到 google contacts 然後再同步一下
<croner> 哦，晚上回去试试。谢谢！
<alvin_rxg> 我猜的，不知道 google contacts 能否直接轉換 execl 文檔。不然就只能一條一條手動編輯了
<alvin_rxg> 不過電腦編輯肯定比手機快，最後通過 google 同步
<alvin_rxg> :nam
<happyaron> csv 文件啦
<alvin_rxg>  :/
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<foob> Hi all
<^k^> foob, 好 ㍫ 19:53 新年快乐，除夕还有 7.17天
<roylez_> zhan: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac285874/
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 神走位 卡视角 - AcFun.tv
<edison0354> roylez_: 这是B站全站第一的视频……
<mraandtux> 是不是兄贵领导人民？我刚打开Pidgin。
<roylez_> edison0354: 只看A，不看B
<mraandtux> roylez_: 我AB都看
<zhan> roylez_: 。。。
<lolicon> a我看文章区……
<binker> 成功在lyx中输出中文的文档了
<zhan> lyx 这东西真有人用啊
<alvin_rxg> zhan: 所謂的天生我才必有用呀
<jonnyPeng> 大家知道有没有 关于 古典音乐主题 的IRC聊天室啊
<alvin_rxg> jonnyPeng: 這個建議去台灣或者香港的頻道問問
<\b> 搞音乐的都练琴去了，没人有空泡 irc...
<jonnyPeng> 也有道理
<\b> 泡 irc 的都是整天对着计算机的。文秘、程序员
<\b> 网管
<straybird> 还有无聊的人，比如我这样的，哈哈哈
<L-----D> 谁推荐几个window manager
<happyaron> L-----D: compiz mutter
<alvin_rxg> !window manager
<alvin_rxg> L-----D: dwm
<alvin_rxg> L-----D: tiny wm
<alvin_rxg> L-----D: evil wm
<alvin_rxg> L-----D: twm
<L-----D> happyaron, mutter 就是 gnome 里的那个不是么？
<L-----D> alvin_rxg, 这么多都推荐么？
<happyaron> L-----D: :)
<cleamoon> awesomw wm
<zhan> xmonad
<happyaron> metacity
<alvin_rxg> 推薦讓你玩玩的，不推薦長期使用的
<L-----D> ...
<edison0354> happyaron: metacity是GNOME2那个吧
<edison0354> happyaron: 3的是mutter？
<happyaron> edison0354: gnome3也有metacity啊
<happyaron> edison0354: mutter 是 metacity 的 clutter fork
<L-----D> 像这种"玩玩"的 有什么缺陷 会不会有什么程序不可以用
<cleamoon> 我长期使用awesome
<L-----D> cleamoon, 有啥缺陷没 会不会有什么程序打不开？
<alvin_rxg> awesome... 之前寫了一堆東東，到現在大部分都注釋掉了
<happyaron> 应该用得最多的还是dwm？
<L-----D> cleamoon, awesome里用输入法什么的有没有问题
<mugebjgd> L-----D, 输入法和wm能有什么冲突
<roylez_> zhan: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac285871/
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 四档！胸毛发动！ - AcFun.tv
<L-----D> 我不知道啊 刚开始研究 WM 以前一直用gnome
<zypeh> 投奔awesome
<zypeh> 因为看起来很酷
<mugebjgd> awesome好丑
<L-----D> ~_~
<zypeh> mugebjgd, 配置得烂的awesome就丑啊!
<cleamoon> L-----D: 没问题
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<zypeh> mugebjgd, 配置得好awesome就另当别论
<mugebjgd> zypeh, 你来个配置好看的 给我看看
<mugebjgd> zypeh, 没见过好看的awesome
<cleamoon> xmonad好看，配置要好长时间
<zypeh> ...........
<cleamoon> http://awesome.naquadah.org/images/6mon.small.png
 * \b 用了几年的 xmonad ，还不知道 xmonad 长啥样..
<mugebjgd> cleamoon, 好丑
<cleamoon> \b: 什么都不配置的模样就是xmonad的模样....
<cfy> \b: 那你怎么用的。。。。
<zypeh> cleamoon, 这图……我有那么多显示器都没这么多眼看
<\b> cleamoon: 什么都配置，什么都没有啊...
<L-----D> 好吧 试试就知道了
<cleamoon> mugebjgd: 那什么样的好看？
<zypeh> 。。。。。。。。。。
<cleamoon> zypeh: 只是一个例子而已
<mugebjgd> cleamoon, tint2 wbar好看
<\b> cleamoon: 什么都不配置，什么都没有。。。
<cleamoon> \b:  对呀，那样最好看
<\b> cleamoon: 能看到啥？
<cleamoon> \b: 什么都没有呀
<phoenixlzx> 大家好
<phoenixlzx> 还是这个问题...
<zypeh> 按下alt + Shift +F1 的界面最美了
<cleamoon> mugebjgd: 这是审美观的差别，我喜欢简约的
<\b> 哦
<phoenixlzx> root的环境变量是如何设置的？
<^k^> phoenixlzx, 好 ㍬ 20:36 新年快乐，除夕还有 7.14天
<straybird> hi
<phoenixlzx> 就是不需要我每次都export的
<^k^> straybird, 好 ㍬ 20:37 新年快乐，除夕还有 7.14天
<mugebjgd> cleamoon, 那就是什么都没有是最好看的
<cleamoon> mugebjgd: 是的
<zypeh> mugebjgd, 果断用tty1 吧
<alvin_rxg> alt-shift-f1 是啥東西？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon, 纯tmd的意淫ß
<zypeh> alvin_rxg, 按按看
<\b> ...
<L-----D> phoenixlzx, 我都是把export放在home目录的启动里
<alvin_rxg> zypeh: 唯一的反應就是：在 roxterm 上顯示 "P"
 * \b 表示没按出什么
<phoenixlzx> L
<cleamoon> mugebjgd: 用着快对我来说就好了
<zypeh> alvin_rxg, 打错了……是alt + ctrl + f1
<phoenixlzx> L-----D: 那个...是root的环境变量，不想每次都export呀
<alvin_rxg> lol
<alvin_rxg> phoenixlzx: /etc/environment  /etc/profile  /root/.bash* etc..
<phoenixlzx> L-----D: 每次开机后sudo 时都告诉我某某命令找不到，然后export环境变量就好了...
<phoenixlzx> alvin_rxg: /etc/profile里的环境变量是正确的
<alvin_rxg> phoenixlzx: 暈，你說 sudo 啊。 => /etc/sudoers => 注釋掉 Defaults env_reset
<phoenixlzx> alvin_rxg: 我试试
<phoenixlzx> bash: visudo: 未找到命令
<phoenixlzx> 连直接用root都不行了
<alvin_rxg> 那又如何，直接編輯那文件也可以的。雖然不推薦
 * fivesheep 坐等悲剧发生
<phoenixlzx> alvin_rxg: 没有你说的env_reset
<mraandtux> 好了，春节前在论坛换了个头像
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: ??
<phoenixlzx> alvin_rxg: 不光是sudo,就是root的环境变量都不对
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 现在才回魂呢？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我可以
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 你可以啥？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 哦，早上freenode的ssl过期了
<phoenixlzx> [root@ThinkPad-T420 ~]# echo $PATH
<phoenixlzx> /bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin
<alvin_rxg> 這是 root
<alvin_rxg> 嘛？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 哦，我想呢，你又不是Gentoo这样的...
<alvin_rxg> 這是 root  嘛？連 sbin 都沒……
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 新手第一次安装和使用ubuntu，不能上网 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360846 我是双系统，xp/ubuntu，折腾了1天，终于把grub引导之类的东东搞完了。现在xp可以上网，但是ubuntu不可以 我查看了版上相关的帖子，貌似要ifconfig eth0 up 但是我被告知，permission denied 可是我安装ubuntu时，只建立了一个 …
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 一觉醒来sth broken的事情，经历的太多了 :)
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 心烦，娃娃病了，监护人那里没股份说不上话
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 我还没这个可烦呢
<archl> roylez_ 烦啥？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 说不上话也很不爽
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 怪自己穷~~
<edison0354> MeaCulpa_: 离婚？
<archl> edison0354: 好久不见你出现。
<archl> edison0354: 虽然不认识
<MeaCulpa_> edison0354: 除非找到个有钱的...
<archl> MeaCulpa。。。
<MeaCulpa_> edison0354: 监护人是我爹妈...
<edison0354> archl: ……
<edison0354> MeaCulpa_: ？？？？？？？？
<edison0354> MeaCulpa_: 你儿子？
<MeaCulpa_> edison0354: yeah
<MeaCulpa_> edison0354: 我夫妻没钱没时间，对儿子没有话语权
<archl> MeaCulpa_  为了钱，抛弃儿子
<MeaCulpa_> edison0354: 估计魔都很多人都这样
<edison0354> MeaCulpa_: …………………………
<MeaCulpa_> archl: 不行，没儿子谁给我生孙子让我过瘾作监护人
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • cario-dock问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360848 这个软件为pacman -S cario-dock可以，但是不能cario-dock-plugins 启动cario-dock后提示 没有插件，然后关闭-- 统计信息: 发表于 由 kkkmaokkk — 2012-01-15 20:54
<archl> MeaCulpa_ 你直接 SOHO吧。。。
<MeaCulpa_> archl: soho了也没用
<archl> MeaCulpa_ 你指望这个
<archl> MeaCulpa_ 把事情推给下一代啊。
<MeaCulpa_> archl: 不是，是指望在下一代上寻找平衡
<MeaCulpa_> 马英九险胜嘛
<archl> MeaCulpa_ 台湾大总统？
<fivesheep> 中华民国总统大选
<MeaCulpa_> archl: 中华民国总统
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=155&t=360086&sid=2b8c92696a25cd2f9070a795f138a85b
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - [转帖]在Nokia N900上安装Arch Linux ARM(非chroot)
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: Maemo玩物？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 不知道。搞不懂这样糟蹋掉一部能用的手机是为啥
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我国网烂
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 否则只要个ssh终端模拟器我就满足了
<mugebjgd> roylez, 太疼了
<archl> roylez_ 因为可以多启动，耍啊。
<archl> roylez_ 看新的性能将近的小电脑 Raspberry Pi
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 明后若不下雨，继续搞KFC
<archl> MeaCulpa_ 也下雨？
<MeaCulpa_> archl: Monday: white cloud, Max Temp: 8C (46F), Min Temp: 3C (37F)
<archl> 。。。。。。
<MeaCulpa_> BBC - Weather Centre - Forecast for Shanghai, China
<MeaCulpa_> BBC不知哪来的数据，气温和本地电视台的出入很大
<archl> 冻死的温度啊。
<archl> 蟑螂肯定活不成。
<MeaCulpa_> archl: 魔都的冬天室内是全国最冷的
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa, kfc多垃圾
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa, 那种东西不能天天吃
<MeaCulpa_> mugebjgd: 我们那里没啥好的，要不Subway, 肉少，贵
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 。。。。
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa, 自己做
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 前提是不下雨啊
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa, 天天吃垃圾食品哪行
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 下雨估计你也不会去
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 我还得苦哈哈的去公司啊
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 下雨我就Lawson了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我明天要去的
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 老板round table
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: o...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 后天我也一定去
<MeaCulpa_> 张江要是有汉堡王就好了
<roylez_> 对，还是最喜欢 whoper
 * archl 饿了。。。继续吃。
 * archl 指责 MeaCulpa_ roylez_ 。。。
<freeayu> 有没有比较系统的，全面 的学习linux的书，或者稍微比较高级点的
<alvin_rxg> 源碼
<straybird> 先登出了，测试下另外一个软件能不能用这个，大家一会见
<archl> freeayu: 你用不着吧
<fvw> ls
<fvw> hi
<freeayu> archl  我的知识零散，想要更深，更全面系统的好好再学一下
<fvw> 大家 有什么好用的 ssh上传工具 推荐下吗?
<^k^> fvw, 好 ㍭ 21:23 新年快乐，除夕还有 7.11天
<fvw> ^k^: 活的挺好嘛
<fvw> happyaron: hi
<fvw> fzfh: hi
<^k^> fvw, 很高兴听到这个。 ㍭ 21:24 新年快乐，除夕还有 7.11天
<straybirdsnest> 回来了，换了一个软件说
<fvw> gnome shell 有记住窗口位置的扩展吗?
<mugebjgd> freeayu, 找份linux的编码工作
<mugebjgd> freeayu, 你就能学到知识了
<zypeh> 其实SVN有什么用啊？
<MeaCulpa_> 生活大爆炸里Sheldon大神居然说Ubuntu是它最喜欢的Linux Distro....编剧浅薄
<fvw> 管理
<binker> mugebjgd
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa_: 当你的工作不逼迫你时，这是可能的啊。
<archl> MeaCulpa_ 哦。应该是 Solaris 吧
<foob> 静不心为看书，有聊天的没
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: +1
<zypeh> G
<straybirdsnest> 聊天的路过一下
<straybirdsnest> 不过知识浅薄啊
<zypeh> iGoogle：+1
<foob> cfy: 在啊
<foob> straybirdsnest: 俺就没知识可言
<MeaCulpa_> archl: 加州理工的当家理论物理学家，应该喜欢集群应用多的，且他口口声声用mf和超算...
<archl> MeaCulpa_ 也许是只用 Ubuntu遥控集群呢。
<archl> MeaCulpa_ 不过看介绍，似乎这个人还玩游戏的说～
<archl> 肯定不是用wine
<iGoogle> archl: 破游戏，你老推荐
<MeaCulpa_> archl: 他喜欢Vista
 * MeaCulpa_ 来玩ET, 我这几天玩得开心
<iGoogle> 嘛。又开这个
<iGoogle> ping多少
<cfy> foob: 嗯
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 300
<iGoogle> 勉强啊。 MeaCulpa_
<roylez_> iGoogle: .
<archl> iGoogle: ？
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: UrbanTerror的确有好的ping的服务器，但那游戏太挫了,
<iGoogle> 还能工程兵
<archl> iGoogle: 哦，说的是 retro blazer 啊。
<iGoogle> 是。而且hack太多。
<iGoogle> archl: 你论坛推荐的
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 日韩ET服务器有100 ping, 但是bot 多只有晚上来真人
<archl> iGoogle: 论坛？
<foob> 闷啊，都好几天了，才看了三章，而且脑子里啥印象也没
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 恩，我也是被ping逼迫的Eng
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa_: 额。那日本的啥mod，有bot?
<iGoogle> whosgaming的服务器？
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 但是jaymod, 有连环跳，所以我用FlameShower
 * edison0354 围观
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: whoesgaming完蛋了
<iGoogle> 。。
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 日韩的都是no quater
<archl> iGoogle: 最近我只说了 18+的游戏啊！！1
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 我现在玩得是jaymod
<archl> iGoogle: 你。。。
<archl> lol
<iGoogle> 日本那模式，我不喜欢
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle:
<iGoogle> 我喜欢冲的
<cfy> foob: 你说pcl?中文的？
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: alias etfajay2="et +set fs_game jaymod +connect jay2.clan-fa.com:27960"
<iGoogle> 俄。还这alias了
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: jaymod 也可以冲，没什么大区别，只是经验等级多了点花样
<iGoogle> clan-fa。。。这也是 老服务器 啊
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: FA战队的服务器不错，人多，热闹
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 恩，多年来一直人多
<foob> 是啊
<zypeh> 这里有人玩defcon的吗？
<iGoogle> 是阿。估计ping 500+ nnnnd
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 我ping 3xx
<archl> iGoogle: 。。。你说tremulous是破游戏啊。。。
<archl> 。。。
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 我基本可以玩
<iGoogle> archl: 那啥flash的
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 就是要玩得淫荡一点
<archl> iGoogle: ？？？
<mugebjgd> archl, fps
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa_: 地图重建，麻烦哦。我的地图都丢了的
<archl> iGoogle: 哪有？那不是你说的吗。
<mugebjgd> archl, 你竟然不知道?
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 近距离遭遇战吃亏
<foob> cfy: 老是静不下心来睦
<foob> 看
<archl> mugebjgd: 什么？
<mugebjgd> archl, 还游戏大王呢
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 地图么，开etlog, 抓了url上aira2c
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa_: 日本那，都是慢慢的打的。
<archl> mugebjgd: ？射呢乱七八遭的。。。
<mugebjgd> archl, <archl> iGoogle: 。。。你说tremulous是破游戏啊。。
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: fa服务器http速度颇快
<cfy> foob: 那没办法了
<archl> mugebjgd: 咋了？
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 我都是Flamwshower冲
<\b> mugebjgd: 什么游戏大王八?
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa_: 。我bash里面记录过几个ip的。可能可以找到fa的
<mugebjgd> archl, 你是游戏大王八
<archl> mugebjgd: 我还一直说starcraft是破游戏呢，还那么多人喜欢。
<mugebjgd> \b, 你不是
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 要不就用Eng冲，布雷，枪榴弹淫荡别人
<archl> mugebjgd: 王八
<iGoogle> 怀念et。过几天，重组下地图
<zhan> ...
<iGoogle> etqw咋没地图。。
 * archl 今天去玩 Tribes 倒数第二名。。。
<archl> lol
<archl> tribes 2
<foob> cfy: 主要是看过一遍之后，脑子里没什么感觉
<foob> cfy: 人都用Lisp干些啥呢？
<archl> iGoogle: 地图太少？
<zhan> foob: 看啥
<archl> iGoogle: 做地图多么难啊，要设置任务之类的。。。
<iGoogle> archl: 说哪个？
<cfy> foob: 好问题。等吓
<archl> iGoogle:ETQW
<iGoogle> 官方都不出，抛弃了。。。
<cfy> foob: 好问题。等下，我看看我能用google了没
<zhan> cfy: 。。。
<archl> iGoogle: 还不免费，更甚
<cfy> foob: http://www.pchristensen.com/blog/lisp-companies/
<^k^> cfy ⇪ t: Lisp Companies at What’s In Peter’s Head
<cfy> zhan: 刚好能用了。。。
<iGoogle> 一直不免费嘛。只是地图的平衡，做得很好的。 archl
<archl> iGoogle: 该免费了
<iGoogle> 早该。。
<cfy> foob: lisp文化深远。cl还是很好用。各种用途
<zhan> foob: 别听他的
<iGoogle> 我儿子都很熟练了。 archl
<cfy> zhan: ....
<zhan> foob: 就是个大忽悠
<Kandu> archl: sc 裡除了尋路算法差了點，其他沒什麼缺點吧
<archl> iGoogle: 恩。
 * cfy 不知该说啥。。。
<cfy> zhan: fish......
<archl> Kandu: 不喜欢游戏模式
<cfy> zhan: æ­»fish
<iGoogle> 鱼鱼最近看谁都不爽。 lol
<foob> zhan: 呵呵 ，我已经听了，而且已经开始学习了
<cfy> foob: 你还是去看冰河的博客。或者 黑客与画家 好咯
<cfy> foob: 其实我也不太清楚。。。。。。。
<archl> zhan: 河都冻住了？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • kubuntu硬盘安装 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360850 硬盘安装kubuntu 已经引导到了livecd 可是..........好像要卸载分区什么的.....反正后来停在了检查系统分区?- -忘了... 怎么卸载cdrom? 是sudo umount -1/cdrom 么......... 统计信息: 发表于 由 星空苍穹 — 2012-01-15 21:39
<zhan> foob: 贼船没走远，赶紧下来
<zhan> iGoogle: 悲剧啊
<cfy> zhan: 死鱼。。。。。。。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: why?
<foob> cfy: 暂时不了，看的越多，涉及到的东西越多，脑子越乱
<cfy> foob: :D
<iGoogle> 估计是缺少爱。 cfy
<archl> Kandu: 你要知道，我告别RTS的理由就是战斗不够智能——不能自动打，
<zhan> archl: 打死袋鼠
<archl> Kandu: 回来的理由是已经足够智能，战斗不需要控制了
<iGoogle> cfy: 你给鱼鱼介绍一个。马上改变了。
<cfy> iGoogle: 缺少爱。。。神，你说考研，啥专业好。
<zhan> iGoogle: 。。。
<foob> zhan: 就我暂时对LISP的了解来看，LISP还是很不错的，除了代码看起来有点古怪之外
<cfy> iGoogle: 我自己都没。。。。你那资源多。。。
<zhan> cfy: 慎重
<iGoogle> cfy: 不知道呢。我没考过
<archl> zhan:  冻鱼干
<cfy> zhan: 啥？
<cfy> zhan: 啥慎重？
<zhan> foob: 你看的啥？看 SICP 吧
<archl> zhan: 烤鱼
<cfy> iGoogle: 你那有啥学校？
<cfy> zhan: 我干啥了。。。
<zhan> cfy: 考研
<foob> zhan: SICP是啥 ？
<cfy> zhan: 哦。。。
<iGoogle> 那年代久了。过时了
<cfy> zhan: 这个呀。
<cfy> foob: 一本老书
 * archl 好奇为啥没有冻鱼干这种做法呢。
<iGoogle> 选这边的学校？
<cfy> 教的不是scheme，是 计算方法啥的。。。
<zhan> foob: sicp 是lisp/scheme 圣经啊
<cfy> 教的是寂寞
<iGoogle> archl: ...
<foob> 暂时不看
<roylez_> archl: 冻袋鼠干
<cfy> iGoogle: 我参考下。有推荐的么？
<iGoogle> lol
<foob> 入门了以后再考虑了
<cfy> iGoogle: 我还没看过。。。
<iGoogle> roylez_: 你曾经也是啊
<cfy> iGoogle: 我想，考过来，找你玩。。。
<iGoogle> cfy: 搞不清嘛
<archl> roylez_ 主席需要水晶馆？
<zhan> foob: 那个书看得不郁闷
<cfy> iGoogle: 算了。。我自己gooogle..
<iGoogle> 我知道，就是来吃我的免费套餐。 cfy
<foob> 前提得有中文的
<zhan> iGoogle: 啥套餐？
<cfy> iGoogle: 啥套餐？
<zhan> foob: 有啊
<archl> iGoogle: 。。。
<iGoogle> 还想包年
<archl> iGoogle: 恩。
<iGoogle> ～
 * zhan 我们组团去吃阿姨的套餐去吧
<foob> 等我把手里这几本书看懂了，再考虑，呵呵
<binker> 还想包年
<iGoogle> 附近似乎有工地。
<archl> 。。。
<archl> 给ee盖楼房？
<iGoogle> 。
<binker> 给
<cfy> iGoogle: 包年？
<iGoogle> 提供免费套餐的嘛。 lol
<zhan> cfy: 你真要读研？在国内？
<binker> 给EE打杂
<archl> cfy:  去香港吧
<iGoogle> 恩，去袋鼠国吧
<archl> iGoogle: 。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 给神打工好了
<binker> archl干嘛去香港阿
<zhan> cfy: 读啥研哦
<iGoogle> 把罗杰吃回来
<binker> 去非洲
<archl> binker: 。。。
<zhan> 罗杰是什么？
<iGoogle> roylez_: 你还不回家
<archl> roylez_ 到2点吗？
<roylez_> iGoogle: 没家
<binker> 箩姐 阿
<iGoogle> zhan: 有一个动画短片，罗杰的攻击。
 * archl 抱抱roylez
<iGoogle> roylez: ..
<binker> luojie
<zhan> iGoogle: 。。。表示不知道
<iGoogle> 。。你太脱离社会了。 zhan
<cfy> roylez_: 神不要我。没工作经验。。。。
<iGoogle> 赶紧找妹子去
<cfy> archl: 怎么去？
<zhan> 是啊，真没意思
<archl> cfy: 去哪里？
<binker> 潜水过去
<iGoogle> cfy: 你研究的太高深了嘛。应该出国
<cfy> zhan: 没办法
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 你可以用一个perl one-liner  作你的ET nick
<cfy> archl: 不知道。还在找
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<archl> cfy: 你要去哪里？
<zhan> cfy: 游泳到袋鼠国
<archl> cfy: 去日本
<cfy> archl: 国内学校。
<archl> cfy: 台湾的？
<cfy> archl: 日本？
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: Id引擎的游戏支持colored name, 你可以作代码高量..
<cfy> archl: 我大陆，计划在大陆考研
<cfy> iGoogle: 哪里高深了。。。
<zhan> cfy: 为啥考研
<archl> cfy: 哦。我不知道。
<binker> cfy混张文凭阿
<cfy> zhan: 搞个好文凭啊
<archl> cfy: 去有囡囡的香港吧
<cfy> archl: 那算了。
<cfy> archl: 我以为你有途径推荐呢
<cfy> binker: bingo!
<archl> cfy:  没啥
<zhan> cfy: 。。。。
<binker> cfy
<binker> 去逛街拉
<binker> 呵呵
<archl> cfy: 怎么会有途径呢——只是听说国内研究生环境不算好。
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 我前两天想到这个创意
<archl> binker: 你和 cfy 是同学？
<zhan> 基友！
<binker> archl no
<cfy> zhan: ....
<cfy> archl: 哦。
<archl> zhan: 住嘴，否则给你鱼钩吃。
<binker> zhan 乱讲
<zhan> archl: 你个破袋鼠
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 我昨天弄了个nick叫 ^3awk^7 '!a[^2$0^7]++'
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 你可以搞个perl -e 'XXX'
<cfy> ^3 ^7 L
<cfy> ^3 ^7 ?
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: .. ^的就知道。 !的不知道
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: 3是黄色
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: !是awk关键字了...
<iGoogle> 颜色知道。 !是啥呢
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: !是判断阿
<iGoogle> 行内，还执行代码？
<cfy> 啥用法？
<cfy>  MeaCulpa_: 哦。
<cfy> 求反？
<iGoogle> nnnd 这没听说过啊
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: y, think in C
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: !a[$0]++
<cfy> iGoogle: 哈哈。ee
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: !求反，a[$0]是一个数组，以当前行内容作为index, ++操作
<binker> 谁在安卓阿？
<binker> 谁在用安卓呢/？
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 组合起来就是仅当第一次遇到某行时执行
<iGoogle> 没明白。nick还调用函数显示？
<straybirdsnest> 又回来了
 * zhan webos 飘过
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 不是...纯literal
<binker> straybirdsnest
<iGoogle> 文字游戏哦。。。。
<archl> zhan: 也和 MeaCulpa一样 veer？
<zhan> archl: veer
<iGoogle> 好吧。下次搞一个。
<straybirdsnest> 貌似在这里没法用那个ID呢，一会还得换下网线
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 恩，重点在于颜色，可以玩代码高量...
<iGoogle> 你这家伙。呵呵
<iGoogle> s/_//g;
<iGoogle> 这个怎样。
<iGoogle> 绰号：砍掉尾巴。 :D
<MeaCulpa_> 还行，不知道 ／是不是合法
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle:  我的id具体意思就是不重复自己...
<iGoogle> s/_$//g;
<zypeh> 睡了
<iGoogle> s._$..g;
<iGoogle> 这合法了
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: s/../-./2g
<iGoogle> 我是要砍掉你的尾巴呢
<iGoogle> 现在的尾巴
<iGoogle> lol
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: :)
<zhan> MeaCulpa_: 你怎么一直带个尾巴呢？
<MeaCulpa_> zhan: 因为我的另一个Avatar还没退休
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 有什么办法修改分辨率 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360855 我想把电脑的分辨率调低一点，令她运行畅顺。 不过在桌面系统中调，只能针对那个用户。如果返回登录界面，或者其他用户的话就不可以了，就是恢复成最高分辩率。 所以我想知道有什么办法可以修改这个系统的分辩率。 统计信息: 发表于  …
<iGoogle> 你让irc支持avatar.com登录吧。
<alvin_rxg> Title: Home | Avatar Consultants
<MeaCulpa_> zhan: Avatar存在有三个要素，任务，神祗，环境
<MeaCulpa_> zhan: 现在三个都在，Avatar没理由消失
<straybirdsnest> foob都掉线几次了呐
<archl> avatar
 * MeaCulpa_ 睡觉
<zhan> MeaCulpa_: 真神奇
<foob> straybirdsnest: 不是掉，我是换客户端
 * archl 上的5个耳机都卖光了。净赚 $13...
<foob> 现在换成empathy了，感觉还是pidgin好用点
<archl> 是否再上 3个卖呢。
<straybirdsnest> 我现在也在用这个
<straybirdsnest> 以前我都用xchat
<straybirdsnest> 有点不习惯呢
<archl> 再赚 $40 。。。
<foob> ubuntu自带，以前都用pidgin
<archl> MeaCulpa 晚安
<straybirdsnest> 自带还是挺好用的
<alvin_rxg> 大家好
<cfy> iGoogle: 神。
<straybirdsnest> 不过没有声音提示啊
<foob> 嗯，提示做的好，呵呵
<archl> alvin_rxg: 你好。
<straybirdsnest> 有没有办法做啊
<foob> 有啊
<^k^> alvin_rxg, 好 ㍮ 22:07 新年快乐，除夕还有 7.08天
<straybirdsnest> 请教怎么设置
<foob> 没设置
<archl> iGoogle: 真是想要 Tribes 出 Linux版本额。
<foob> 直接用的自带的，赖得设置啊
<straybirdsnest> 我怎么没看到私人会话有声音提示呢？
<alvin_rxg> archl: 呃
<Ucarenya> 。
<foob> 我什么都没设置，直接有提示声音啊
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你因该回 archl : 你好吗?
<straybirdsnest> 我这里没有呢
<\b> alvin_rxg: 然后他回：　我很好，你呢
<archl> alvin_rxg: 怎么，看到我礼貌太惊讶了？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 外国人学中文都会这几句
<zhan> 嗯
<archl> \b 下贱。。。
<alvin_rxg> :|
<MeaCulpa__> 另一个Avatar
<alvin_rxg> ok ok ok，繼續看書
<zhan> 袋鼠变脸好快
<archl> alvin_rxg: 看吧，你睡的时候我再睡
<straybirdsnest> 。。。
<foob> straybirdsnest: 应该有吧
<archl> zhan: 恩。我既然决心做恶人了就要当到底。
<straybirdsnest> 我和binker聊了好久了，都没声音提示
<straybirdsnest> 虽然右上角有通知
<zhan> straybirdsnest: 哟
<straybirdsnest> zhan，你好
<straybirdsnest> 今晚你们也要熬夜吗？
<archl> zhan:  变脸 - 讨厌，那个电影太可怕了
<zhan> archl: 那个电影很好看啊
 * zhan 谁熬夜来着？
<\b> <---
<archl> zhan:  我
<straybirdsnest> 我今晚估计也熬夜
<archl> 现在 1.12
<archl> 明示 7.40睡觉去
<phoenixlzx> 还是那个问题...arch不能正常关机，关机时挂起，只能强制切电源
<zhan> 你们都在洋鬼子的地盘
<archl> phoenixlzx: 不用 arch 了
<archl> phoenixlzx: 去搞定 gentoo吧
<phoenixlzx> 暂时对gentoo没兴趣
 * archl 想知道如何搞定 jack + pulseaudio
<archl> 做不好
<phoenixlzx> 我想先把我这个问题搞定
<zhan> pulseaudio 是渣
<archl> zhan: 但是么。确实问题没了。
<phoenixlzx> 关机时没有什么日志之类的吗
<lolicon> 那个 libpinyin 有人在用么…… ibus 需要打 patch 吗
<archl> zhan: 现在的pulseaudio普及真的没见过什么音频问题了——除了要用jack的时候
<lolicon> archl: alsa 飘过……
<archl> lolicon: 哦。
<archl> lolicon: 老人了你是
<\b> 被逼着用　pulseaudio, 被逼着用 systemd ...
 * zhan 也喜欢 alsa
<lolicon> \b: 为什么
<\b> lolicon: 新的发行版不用这两个还不行
<lolicon> \b: gentoo ^
<\b> lolicon: 整天编译太花时间
<zhan> gentoo 也不是整天编译的啊
 * zhan 超级讨厌 pusleaudio， 在 ubuntu 里面如果不用那个 gdm 什么的，直接 startx， 就会没声音
<\b> zhan: 那是因为你的计算机快...
<\b> 曾经 gentoo 了好久，后来同学知道了，一直被嘲笑...
 * archl 看到 pulseaudio-equalizer
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa_: % [1 enemy-territory-data 3000654/265MB 1%]                 263kB/s 16分 56秒
<archl> iGoogle: 纠葛了11年了。
<lolicon> archl: ……
<straybirdsnest> 你们聊得好快啊
<iGoogle> getdeb 现在居然有这么快。 archl
<archl> iGoogle: 因为你的网络升级了？
<archl> lolicon: 控什么萝莉呢？
<iGoogle> 不可能是这原因
<archl> iGoogle: 那就是getdeb又换服务器了。
<binker> 有没有人用混音软件？
<straybirdsnest> 求一个歌词软件
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • arch不能正常关机... http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360859 最近重新安装了一遍arch，基本上都装好以后发现不能正常关机，关机时挂起了，进程基本上都kill掉了，硬盘不转，无线灯不亮，只有蓝牙的灯是亮的...但这个不会因为蓝牙的吧... 挂起了就关不掉了，必须强制切断电源。但是最后挂起的状态和以前关 …
<straybirdsnest> ^k^是bot是吗？
<Kandu> archl: 那樣的話，我還是比較喜歡戰棋
<archl> Kandu: 战棋观赏性不好
<archl> Kandu: 而且协作无聊。
<archl> binker: 混音？
 * Kandu Zzz 大家晚安 :)
<archl> binker: audacity 就够了？
<archl> Kandu:  晚安
<archl> binker 混音我不喜欢啊。我想要重来。
<binker> archl 嗯
<binker> 很酷的一个软件
<binker> MIXX
<binker> 就是混音软件
<straybird> 手动改也不行啊，嘛
<archl> binker: 要酷的？ LMMS
<binker> LMMS是个虚拟演奏电子乐器合成软件
<archl> binker: 哦。
<binker> 需要有音色库阿
<archl> binker: 我搞错了
<binker> 呵呵
<foob> cfy: S－表达式具体的定义是什么，说说呗WIKI上说的感觉有些模糊啊
<zhan> foob: 括号表达式
<straybird> 在用gtkQQ,没有头像没有很多东西呢
<foob> zhan: WIKI上的解释真是无敌啊，指一种以人类可读的文本形式表达半结构化数据的约定。
<foob> 看了几回了，到现在没看懂
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • gpg-agent在X调用的脚本里面无效 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=360863 Code: ● env|g Gpg 9:GPG_AGENT_INFO=/tmp/gpg-Hlk8Cs/S.gpg-agent:1331:1 Quote: 1331 0.0 1040 /usr/bin/gpg-agent --daemon --sh --write-env-file=/home/eexp/.gnupg/gpg-agent-info-eexp-desktop /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session gnome-session 脚本里面调用了 gpg -d xxx 以前一直终端下使用，正 …
<straybird> gtkQQ又崩溃了
<straybird> 果然是因为超级群的关系吗？
<zhan> foob: 。。。。
<ofan> straybird: 腾讯远程控制崩溃的
<zhan> straybird: 果断 webqq
<straybird> 不是吧，TX这么狠？
<straybird> zhan，你这种对话怎么做到的，请指教
<straybird> 不是msg吧？
<zhan> straybird: 对话？
<zhan> straybird: 神马对话？
<straybird> 就是这种显示啦，我觉得不是/msg的
<straybird> #/say ?
<foob> 圭
<zhan> straybird: 你试试 str<TAB>
<straybird> ...自动补全功能吗？
<straybird> zhan: 这样?
<straybird> 我输入法又傲娇了
<zhan> 是啊
<straybird> ibus在11.10里面经常傲娇怎么治？
<alvin_rxg> ibus-daemon -x -r -d
<cfy> foob: 不太清楚。我也还在学习中
<cfy> foob: 我看看有没有文档
<foob> cfy: OK
<straybird> 它的图标经常消失呐
<foob> straybird: alvin_rxg给的方法就是解决你那个问题的
<straybird> 我查了一下，貌似是这样
<cfy> foob: 这个？ http://people.csail.mit.edu/rivest/Sexp.txt
<foob> cfy: 看得我两眼全是星星
<foob> 我还是先看别的内容吧
<zhan> foob: 就是括号表达式
<cfy> foob: 呵呵
<straybird> 图标又出来了，是不是以后出问题都得这样用一下？
<alvin_rxg> straybird: as u wish.  也可以綁定到 Return 上去。每次敲 Return， ibus-daemon 重載一次
 * zhan fcitx 飘过
<lolicon> alvin_rxg: ....
<cfy> zhan: fcitx+1
<lolicon> alvin_rxg: 你这也太蛋疼了……
<foob> PCL说,S-表达式的基本元素是列表和原子,列表是由括号所包围,并可包含任何数量的由空格分隔的元素.
<alvin_rxg> :P
<cfy> zhan: 以前。。。
 * cfy 现在 scim.....
<foob> 我觉得这样的话就形象一些了,指一种以人类可读的文本形式表达半结构化数据的约定.比WIKI这种说法确定太多了
<straybird> alvin_rxg: 绑定也太麻烦了吧，每次都搞一次
<straybird> alvin_rxg: 我还是算了吧，嘛
<cfy> foob: 我建议你先能写程序再，细细研究吧 ：D
<zhan> foob: 你的 lisp 表达式全部都是 s-exp
<cfy> foob: 你这样学起来周期太长。
<Colin-shzsc> 我那破本子啊，两次频现 kernel panic 竟然都多少和内存插槽的质量问题有点关系……
<cfy> foob: lisp 有好多文献啊。可以 先不求甚解下 :)
<foob> 了解,不过我现在缺少很多相关的知识,慢慢来吧
<ofan> Colin-shzsc: 内存质量？
<Colin-shzsc> 内存插槽的质量
<Colin-shzsc> ofan: 内存插槽的质量
<ofan> 接触不好？
<cfy> foob: 嗯。去过水木么？
<zhan> 那不是还要看 maccarthy
<cece> gebjgd: ...
<cfy> ofan: 我发现没用vpn的动力。。。
<foob> 没有,暂时去了也看不懂,呵呵
<Colin-shzsc> ofan: 具体不清楚，反正两次都是把内存重插一下就神马问题都木有了
<cfy> ofan: 看来 gfw封google还不太厉害。。。。
<ofan> cfy: ...
<cfy> ofan: 如果直接封掉。我说不定有。。。。
<straybird> cfy: 很厉害了
<mugebjgd> cece, 流氓医生
<cfy> foob: 可以看看精华区。
<cfy> straybird: 嗯，没错。。。有时候，我没搜索，突然就不能用了
<cfy> ofan: 你有google收费代理服务么？
<straybird> cfy: 我每隔几次搜索和直接访问就被吞一次
<cfy> ofan: 我比较喜欢这个 ：D
<ofan> cfy: 直接ssh不就得了
<Colin-shzsc> ofan: 每次重插内存还都得折腾好一会儿，不捣鼓一阵子就开不了机
<cfy> ofan: vpn啥的，对我来说没用啊。考虑开拓下业务吧
<foob> 基本看不懂,他们说的很多都涉及到相对专业的领域吧
<cece> mugebjgd: 给老丈人带点杀
<straybird> cfy: 幸好现在gtalk还没事
<cece> mugebjgd: 啥
<mugebjgd> cece, ?
<cfy> ofan: ssh毕竟不是正道嘛
<cfy> ofan: 搞个代理吧。
<ofan> cfy: 怎么不是了
<cfy> ofan: https proxy?
<ofan> cfy: 代理有什么好的
<ofan> https貌似不行
<cece> mugebjgd: 过年
<cfy> ofan: 因为我要的是http啊。
<ofan> 行的话估计也很麻烦
<cfy> ofan: 有了收费代理，我可以在任意设备上搞嘛
<cfy> ofan: 哎。
<mugebjgd> cece, 钱
<Colin-shzsc> straybird: 我为了保险起见已经让 gtalk 走 ipv6 了，可惜办公室机器的 Win 版 Pidgin 不支持 v6
<mugebjgd> cece, 米国护照啥的
<ofan> cfy: 有空搞搞，现在没时间..
<cece> mugebjgd: 钱两万，护照没得
<straybird> Colin-shzsc: 表示童鞋的win版gtalk经常掉线呢
<cfy> ofan: 哦。有了通知我哦
<cece> mugebjgd: 带点啥用的
<ofan> cfy: ok
<cfy> 擦。。。。
<cfy> google上不了了。。。
<cfy> 尼玛，ed2k file 指环王
<cfy> 哪个是和谐单词？！
<mugebjgd> cece, 那就带个孙子
<straybird> cfy: ed
<straybird> cfy: 输入法不习惯
<cece> mugebjgd: 。。。。只能带外孙
<cfy> straybird: ed?
<cfy> straybird: 啊？
<straybird> cfy: 我的意思是说有其他专门搜索工具啦，那个网络找东西的话
<straybird> cfy: 不一定依赖谷歌吧
<cfy> straybird: 嗯，到也是，我懒得收藏网站，一般之收藏blog,都是习惯google搜索出来。
<straybird> 我先去换下系统拷下ISO了，貌似在这个盘的后面
<straybird> 帮别人也装一个ubuntu上去玩一下
<foob> 下了,bye
<roylez_> zhan: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6ae99754gw1dp30iw5ap4j.jpg
<zhan> ...
<cfy> roylez_: snugglecat: 有没有魔戒的下载地址？
<cfy> roylez_: snugglecat: 求推荐
<roylez_> cfy: 没
<zhan> cfy: 你是教育网么？
<roylez_> cfy: ppstream看
<cfy> zhan: 不是。
<snugglecat> cfy, 去首饰店看看，不过机会不大
<cfy> roylez_: 我要清楚的
<cfy> snugglecat: 首饰店？
<cfy> 我只求链接
<cfy> 可以没有速度的ed2k链接
<roylez_> cfy: 眼镜凑近点
 * zhan 笑死了，猫叔太油菜了
<snugglecat> 魔戒阿
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<cfy> snugglecat: 哦。没得卖吧
 * zhan 发现调戏 cfy 很好玩啊
<snugglecat> cfy, 我不知道啊， 我这小地方没见过。
<ofan> snugglecat: 什么地方？
<cfy> zhan: 死鱼
<Colin-shzsc> 最近发现 Chromium 出现“Ah snap!”的频率有点高……
<ofan> Colin-shzsc: nightly build?
 * zhan firefox 飘过
<Colin-shzsc> ofan: 不是，Arch 源里的
<Colin-shzsc> ofan: 16.0.912.75
<roylez_> cfy: http://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lxnx0v3ltb1qeihtfo1_500.jpg
<gebjgd> Colin-shzsc: 有这事?
 * zhan 从没觉得 chrome 浏览器好。
<roylez_> zhan: +1
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<gebjgd> Colin-shzsc: arch源里的是chromium
<cfy> zhan: +1
<cfy> 还是opera好
<snugglecat> cfy, 不再中土
<gebjgd> 挂webqq还是不错的
<snugglecat> cfy, 不在中土
<Colin-shzsc> ofan: 不过不排除是阿毒比的 Flash 作的孽
<cfy> http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/133234355.html
<^k^> cfy,啥网址y 跪求指环王3部曲MKV格式文件不超过20G！_百度知道
<Colin-shzsc> gebjgd: 我说的是 Chromium 啊……
<cfy> http://hi.baidu.com/a%CCǳ%B4%C0%F5%D7%D3a/blog/item/3881f9013f2d82f709fa9375.html
<^k^> cfy,啥网址y 百度--您的访问出错了
<zhan> 喔也
<cfy> 这个实在太大。。
<cfy> 20G+...
<cfy> 每部。。。
<cfy> zhan: 擦。你啥时区？
<gebjgd> Colin-shzsc: 恩.我就用它挂webqq
<adam8157> cfy: 你要啥
<cfy> adam8157: 我要2~3g的
<adam8157> cfy: 啥?
<cfy> adam8157: 话说你们的工作不要求学历？不要求学校么？
<zhan> cfy: 啊？ UTC＋8
<adam8157> cfy: 本科
<cfy> zhan: 哦。我睡觉去咯
<cfy> adam8157: 哦。
<cfy> adam8157: 本科一下不要？
<adam8157> cfy: 不一定 因为以前有和manager说过这个事情
<cfy> adam8157: 那你们这样招不到 乔布斯了 :D
<adam8157> cfy: Jobs和我们风格不合
<cfy> adam8157: :D
<snugglecat> cfy, 他们不是要招乔布斯
<cfy> snugglecat: 猫叔好。
<snugglecat> cfy, 他们是要做乔布斯
<snugglecat> cfy, 明白么
<cfy> adam8157: 那住宿呢？自己解决么？
<cfy> snugglecat: 猫叔，求猫
<adam8157> cfy: 嗯 自己解决
<gebjgd> adam8157: 月薪多少?
<gebjgd> adam8157: 血汗工厂么?
<snugglecat> cfy, 乔布斯招人也招本科吧
<adam8157> gebjgd: 我们对外宣称普通员工一年最低100k
<cfy> snugglecat: 我不知道
<snugglecat> cfy, 不是本科的， 要不做乔布斯， 要不进富士康
<adam8157> gebjgd: 我们没工厂 - -
<cfy> snugglecat: ...
<gebjgd> adam8157: 100k 卢布还是日元?
<adam8157> gebjgd: 软妹币啊
<alvin_rxg> 帝都人民1年收入100k啊？
<snugglecat> cfy, 我是说，有想法， 不一定要学历， 有idea就行， 但手下做工得必须要有学历， 才能保证自己想法能实现
<gebjgd> adam8157: 我回国.马上投rh
<adam8157> gebjgd: 好啊 来啊
<alvin_rxg> 要是讓我在10來萬人的小鎮上，我也立馬回來。 xD
<adam8157> gebjgd: alvin_rxg 一年100k, 现在在IT界不高的
<foob1> foob
<gebjgd> adam8157:等等100k = 10w 一个月不到1w
<cfy> snugglecat: 嗯。
<gebjgd> adam8157: 靠.算错了
<gebjgd> adam8157: 不去了
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 技术好可以回家remote办公
<cfy> gebjgd: ....
<zhan> 。。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ...
<adam8157> gebjgd: 你算的多少
<zhan> 100w
<zhan> 估计
<gebjgd> adam8157: 我以为10w一月
<cfy> gebjgd: 你也会算错。。。。外国不都以10^3那个算么。。。
<snugglecat> cfy, 有想法的， 大学没毕业就可以 开个微软， 但要进微软， 你没一定的学历进不去吧
<adam8157> gebjgd: ...
<gebjgd> adam8157: 10w回帝都还是可以的
<gebjgd> 凑合活着
<adam8157> ...
<gebjgd> 还不能有政见
 * cfy 稳拿
<snugglecat> cfy, 我说的没错吧
<alvin_rxg> 沒房的話，得當一陣子的房奴
<gebjgd> 空气差只能带口罩
<roylez_> cfy: 温拿？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 月薪10w 轻松买房
<cfy> snugglecat: 猫叔威武
<cfy> roylez_: 嗯。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我說的是 adam8157 給的條件啊
<snugglecat> cfy, 比尔可以大学没毕业可以， 你要进微软打工，就不可以
<snugglecat> cfy, 所以你说的“出不了乔布斯” 是错的， 他们招人就不是找个乔布斯进来
<snugglecat> 招个乔布斯进来
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你知道就好
<cfy> snugglecat: 我只是开个玩笑。。。
<snugglecat> :)
<alvin_rxg> :|
<cfy> snugglecat: 猫叔别激动。。。我也没说出不了乔布斯啊。。。
<alvin_rxg> 當下是出不了
<snugglecat> 确实出不了乔布斯
<zhan> snugglecat: 猫叔放猫咬死 cfy
<snugglecat> 呵呵
 * Cherrot 突然觉得……猫叔卡哇伊 *_* ~~
<cfy> zhan: 放过来吧，我收了
<cfy> snugglecat: 猫叔，求猫
<alvin_rxg> 上 非洲野貓
<snugglecat> :)
<zhan> puma
<gebjgd> 那猫是奸猫贼的爱妻, 他宁愿自己咬都不会放猫咬
<snugglecat> 好吧，我去忙了。 过晚年去 被别人剔除
<snugglecat> 我是猫奴
<cfy> snugglecat: 猫叔。。。。
<snugglecat> 不说了
<snugglecat> 半夜再来
<cfy> zhan: UTC+8的要睡觉去咯。。。
 * cfy afk
<snugglecat> 先去喂猫
<foob> foob:
<foob> foob:     a
<zhan> foob 坏掉了
<cfy> foo bar
<foob> 没有,试试有没有声音
<alvin_rxg> foo bar 2000
<zhan> cfy: 你不是滚去睡觉了么
<foob> 现在试过了,睡觉了,bye
<cfy> zhan: 现在去洗漱
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有linux版?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 最近一直在看veetle
<alvin_rxg> 什麽
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: google -> veetle
<alvin_rxg> skill: google, not learned
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ......
<cfy> zhan: 好，水煎熬
<cfy> zhan: 好，睡觉
<straybirdsnest> 这么早啊，今晚
<cfy> ...
<gebjgd> straybirdsnest: 学生放假了吧?
<alvin_rxg> straybirdsnest: 你生活在哪個時區？
<straybirdsnest> gebjgd: 是啊，放假了
<straybirdsnest> alvin_rxg:
<alvin_rxg> :|
<gebjgd> straybirdsnest: 撸管
<straybirdsnest> alvin_rxg: 我习惯了，比较不规律
<alvin_rxg> ~_~
<straybirdsnest> gebjgd: 乃个家伙一边去
<Cherrot> ubuntulog: IRC的聊天记录就是 ubuntulog负责么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: \b 有时候看linuxeden上的新闻和评论真是太有喜感了
<\b> haven't see
<alvin_rxg> me niether
<gebjgd> \b: 去看看
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: neither
<alvin_rxg> 家裏沒人麽？……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 什么人?
<alvin_rxg> 這什麽意思啊，剛去噓噓，洗手間暖氣一直開著。然後透過鑰匙孔看他們倆房間都是暗的，沒開燈。他媽的，路由明明顯示有個家夥的機器連接著網絡
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 敲门进去啊
<alvin_rxg> 不管了，反正再兩個星期跑人了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 洗手间暖气一直开着 好有钱
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你们暖租啊
<alvin_rxg> 洗手間我就不管了，隨便他開著
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 自己交錢。屁的暖租。德國人都是挺小氣的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我们这里暖租
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 全包了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 真好。hannover 這邊一大批廣告看過來，幾乎找不到 wm 的，清一色 km
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我们运气好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 楼上就是房主
<alvin_rxg> 呃，那是不是說 münster 絕大部分也是 km 的？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 连kaution都没收
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 对
<alvin_rxg> 呃… 你們房東太好了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 是啊
<alvin_rxg> 住長些，住窮你們房東。 xD
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 人家有钱.东德还有房子呢
<alvin_rxg> 那樣的德國人是很多
<alvin_rxg> 還有一個家夥差不多48小時沒碰到了…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 死了?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 走.我请你吃晚饭
<alvin_rxg> 那不會。就是不知道跑哪去了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 中餐馆
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你送過來吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 打飞机过来
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 打不動，那飛機飛不了多遠
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 日的.老婆不陪我去
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 她等著你給她做晚餐呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有晚餐.我想出去吃
<alvin_rxg> 就說服她唄。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 她忙
<alvin_rxg> 那是難整。你自己想辦法吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 走.打飞机过来 我请你吃饭
<alvin_rxg> 這飛機能飛多遠，你是知道的啊。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: .......
<\b> gebjgd: how much costs your rent?
<straybirdsnest> 有没有办法修改empathy里面的默认字体？
<gebjgd> \b: 390€
<\b> for 2?
<gebjgd> \b: 恩那
<\b> wlgq
<gebjgd> \b: ?
<\b> gebjgd: 我了个去
<gebjgd> \b: 太便宜了吧?
<straybirdsnest> unity要个性化果断很麻烦……
<gebjgd> straybirdsnest: ubuntu就不是给你个性化的
<straybirdsnest> gebjgd: 是吗？
<Colin-shzsc> straybirdsnest: 要最大限度的个性化请找 Arch 和 Gentoo
<gebjgd> straybirdsnest: 昨天就和你说了. 想自己多鼓捣就换发行版
<straybirdsnest> Colin-shzsc: 那看来得到以后习惯了再换了，暂时不折腾它了
<Colin-shzsc> straybirdsnest: Ubuntu 讲究的是 Usability
<Colin-shzsc> straybirdsnest: 不过 Unity 估计批它的比顶它的更多
<straybirdsnest> 我觉得这个东西确实不大好用，但愿它能改进得好一些
<straybirdsnest> 谢谢指教了，至于虚拟机折腾，等我去学校了再弄，比家里网速好太多了
<alvin_rxg> 390 兩個人，暖租？！
<snugglecat> unity 是给你跟随 ubuntu 的使用习惯而不是个性化的
<snugglecat> 是让你体会 ubuntu 的
<snugglecat> 是让你体验 ubuntu 的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 恩
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不算电 和网费
<alvin_rxg> 很不錯了
<binker> 还不睡觉阿
<gebjgd> binker: 睡什么.刚吃完
<binker> 看了碟中谍4了么？
<gebjgd> binker: 没有.什么上的
<binker> gebjgd ；老大 现在吃的是哪一顿阿？
<binker> 是电影阿？‘新出的电影
<binker> 动作片
<binker> 猛片
<binker> 半夜拉
<gebjgd> binker: 时差
<gebjgd> binker: 在哪儿看的?
<binker> 刚才在网上找了半天
<binker> 看的是预告片
<binker> 没看到正片
<binker> 大陆还没正式上映呢
<binker> 我以为你在德国已经看了呢
<binker> 这里要等美国那边放映完了
<binker> 才会正式上映的
<binker> 现在还看不到
<binker> \b早阿
<\b> zao
<snugglecat> \b, 你改下名好么
<binker> 是不是刚刚睡醒阿
<binker> 老啊
<binker> 老大
<snugglecat> 我总看成 B 早啊
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 也是一样的
<\cao> \b,
<\cao> 酱紫怎么样
<gebjgd> \cao: 厉害
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<binker> 烈火
<snugglecat> 改下名啦， 容易让我充血阿
<\b> ...
<binker> 让你补血
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 去.奸猫去
<gebjgd> \r\n: 乳牛?
<snugglecat> :)
<binker> 晕倒
<gebjgd> Jagd: 急啊滚动
<binker> 这样也想的出
<binker> 想象力太丰富了
<binker> gebjgd
<gebjgd> binker: 联想. 等大地瞪
<Jagd> gebjgd: 个精光动
<Jagd> gebjgd: 隔壁精光洞
<gebjgd> Jagd: ......
<binker> Jagd高手
<gebjgd> 歌吧价格低
<gebjgd> Jagd: 你搞错了
<Jagd> gebjgd: 那你搞个?
<gebjgd> Jagd: 歌吧价格低
<gebjgd> Jagd: gebjgd
<binker> 睡觉了
<binker> 半夜里
<binker> 外面下雨
<binker> 没心情干活
<gebjgd> binker: 你也下
<gebjgd> binker: 撸管子
<binker> 嗯
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 奸猫了没?
<snugglecat> 它在睡觉
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 你家猫夜里睡觉的?
<snugglecat> 是啊， 它和我一样， 和别人相反的
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 真是好猫
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 我家的猫都是白天睡觉
<snugglecat> 所以说它和别的猫不一样阿
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 你日的有方
<snugglecat> ：）
<Freebuilder> 某文件中有一行 eth0=br0，用 grep 如何得到后面的 br0？发现 vim 的 /^eth0=\zs.* 对 grep 来说没用。
<fivesheep> freeflying: 知不知道如何测试电脑是否空闲, 比如读取 鼠标键盘最后一次使用的时间?
<Colin-shzsc> 刚才居然 X Server 来了个 Segmentation Fault
<gebjgd> Colin-shzsc: 啥版本?
<gebjgd> Colin-shzsc: 啥驱动
<gebjgd> Colin-shzsc: 啥内核
<Jagd> Freebuilder: 多了一个z?
<John> 請問有誰熟compiz的
<gebjgd> John: 从来不用
<John> 是喔
<gebjgd> Jagd: 是哈
<John> 嗯
<John> 那老兄ubuntu  的cluster好用嗎
<gebjgd> John: 不用ubuntu
<Colin-shzsc> gebjgd: Arch Linux，内核 3.1.9，显驱 nouveau，xorg-server 在 pacman 显示的版本为 1.11.3
<gebjgd> Colin-shzsc: nouveau驱动的问题吧
<gebjgd> Colin-shzsc: 上开源的 或者闭源的?
<gebjgd> Colin-shzsc: 反正你有那么多选择
<Colin-shzsc> gebjgd: 不排除，之前没有出现过，nouveau 已经用了有一段时间了，前段时间的 kernel panic 基本证明下来应该是内存的问题
<gebjgd> Colin-shzsc: memtest
<gebjgd> Colin-shzsc: 没n卡
<Colin-shzsc> gebjgd: 不过我现在基本是不想再用回官方 N 卡驱动了，tty 下面太不舒服
<gebjgd> Colin-shzsc: 对n卡没好感
<gebjgd> Colin-shzsc: 我都不用tty
<gebjgd> Colin-shzsc: 全部x
<Freebuilder> Jagd,  \s 是空白符的意思了
<Colin-shzsc> gebjgd: 用 nouveau 的话接投影仪很省事，3D 的问题反正能跑的起来 Google Earth 也就够了。
<gebjgd> Colin-shzsc: 闭源应该也省事吧
<gebjgd> Colin-shzsc: ati catalyst都很简单
<Colin-shzsc> gebjgd: 闭源的每次接投影仪都要进 N 的设置程序手动识别监视器
<gebjgd> Colin-shzsc: 对
<gebjgd> Colin-shzsc: 可是你买nv不就是因为闭源驱动给力么
<Jagd> :q
<Jagd> :)
<Jagd> gebjgd: 什么是哈?
<gebjgd> Jagd: 什么是吼
<Colin-shzsc> gebjgd: 我机器是人送的，当时并没考虑过 Linux 方面的问题，否则至少也不会搞个 8400
<gebjgd> Colin-shzsc: 哦
<Colin-shzsc> gebjgd: 以后自己要买机器我估计多半直接就英特尔集显了。
<gebjgd> Colin-shzsc: ati的现在不错
<gebjgd> Colin-shzsc: 我的ati显卡都没啥问题
<Colin-shzsc> gebjgd: 反正我对图形方面没什么很大的需求，即便要做一般的图像处理其实对显卡要求也不高的
<gebjgd> Colin-shzsc: apu现在这么给力.为什么不上
<gebjgd> Colin-shzsc: 而且还便宜
<Colin-shzsc> gebjgd: 自己买机器的话就不想再折腾驱动了，而且我本来就不喜欢买自己不需要的东西
<Colin-shzsc> ……所以我身上穿的衣服向来比较破……
<gebjgd> Colin-shzsc: 我买的一水的机器都是ati
<gebjgd> Colin-shzsc: 只有现在用的是intel集成显卡.asus eeepc x101h 因为它最薄最轻
<knownbad> 无耻的推销
<gebjgd> knownbad: 啦啦啦啦啦啦
<knownbad> 拉屎你
<gebjgd> 要是给我一次跳槽的机会 那一定是amd
<knownbad> 去 costco 看了 acer 也不错。
<knownbad> 但 ulv 的 cpu 就是没这么快但省电。
<knownbad> 13.3“ 是大了些。
<knownbad> 算了，去健身房
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你也去健身房?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 估计你就是为了去看白人女孩
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 太无聊了. 我打算写个自动激活 系统备份的工具.
<gebjgd> fivesheep: cron
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 判断无人在电脑前
<fivesheep> cpu 空闲
<fivesheep> cron只是定期
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 摄像头
<fivesheep> 对
<fivesheep> 我已经打算用摄像头了
<fivesheep> 然后用 svm feed 一下数据
<fivesheep> 可以判断出是否有人
<fivesheep> 找到了个命令行捕抓图片的程序
<fivesheep> 不过我还想读 鼠标的数据
<fivesheep> 比如最后一次交互的时间
<fivesheep> 就是不知道怎么读取这些数据.. 鼠标, 键盘的最后一次使用时间
<Jagd> fivesheep: root ?
<Jagd> fivesheep: 如果是 windows 就更好办了.
<fivesheep> mac
<Jagd> 。。不会 mac api..
<fivesheep> linux才好办
<fivesheep> proc什么鸡巴数据都有
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 删了mac 上linux
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 可以试试看从屏幕保护程序入手
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 屏保程序知道系统什么时候 鼠标键盘idle
<Jagd> ....屏保自己不查键盘和鼠标.. 至少 windows 下是这样。linux 下没用过屏保
<gebjgd> Jagd: 检查吧
<Jagd> gebjgd: 不查。
<gebjgd> Jagd: 哦.你说自己不检查
<Jagd> gebjgd: windows 自己调用的。
<Jagd> 自己结束的
<Jagd> windows 下只要挂 SetWindowsHookEx 记下时间就行了。　mac 没用过..
<fivesheep> gebjgd: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2425087/testing-for-inactivity-in-python-on-mac
<^k^> fivesheep ⇪ t: osx - Testing for Inactivity in Python on Mac - Stack Overflow
<fivesheep> 竟然也有了..
<fivesheep> 哈哈
<gebjgd> Jagd: 搞个学滑冰的德国女孩完了
<gebjgd> Jagd: 身材好
<Jagd> gebjgd: 德国女孩身材普遍比国貨好
<gebjgd> Jagd: 未必
<gebjgd> Jagd: 有好的有坏的
<gebjgd> Jagd: 突然发胖的多
<gebjgd> Jagd: 挑选的时候要注意
<gebjgd> Jagd: 最好 ab 23岁
<gebjgd> Jagd: 体味也很重要
<gebjgd> avfun: av大婶?
<avfun> gebjgd: .....
<Jagd> alvin_rxg1: 在干啥呢?
<Jagd> gebjgd: 在干啥呢?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: pro7那妞如何?
<alvin_rxg1> 幹書
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 你家的妞如何
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 一般
<alvin_rxg1> 難怪一天到晚看別的妞呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 不一样
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 白人妞风格不同
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: pro7 女人屁股测试
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 快看
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 全裸
<gebjgd> Jagd: 你错过了.可惜
<cleamoon> 笑话： 提问：请问巴基斯坦和卡巴斯基有什么关系？
<cleamoon>          答案：有基巴关系。
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 很无聊的笑话
<cleamoon> 还好
<Jagd> ..
<gebjgd> 继续屁股研究
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 測試下 fcitx 好嗎？ setxkbmap de => 看看能不能使用那些死鍵
<Jagd> alvin_rxg: 你启动了输入法后，在 xterm 下能用 deadkey　吗?
<alvin_rxg> roxterm 不行。不行
<alvin_rxg> roxterm 不行。xterm 也不行
<alvin_rxg> 我啥時候配置了 urxvt 100% 透明...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 什么deadkey?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 算了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 什么是deadkey? umlaut?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 可以
<alvin_rxg> 還有個 bug... fcitx 退出的時候，有 50% 的概率關閉 roxterm
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: deadkey... 不是 umlaut
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg:
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: "单个的?
<alvin_rxg> 都是
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不开fcitx 都输入不了
<alvin_rxg> deadkey 不是可以輸入 àáâ 的嘛
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 環境裏還要去掉 fcitx 的
<Jagd> alvin_rxg: xim 退出的时候，许多加载了 xim 的程序都会挂掉。很常见，不仅是 fcitx。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 謝謝了，最新版一樣的 bug
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不行
<alvin_rxg> :|
<alvin_rxg> Jagd: 他們沒有修復，應該是沒人提交 bug 吧
<Jagd> alvin_rxg: 自己修复就行了
<Jagd> alvin_rxg: 如果想用的话
<alvin_rxg> :|
<Jagd> alvin_rxg: http://code.google.com/p/fcitx/ 是官源吗?
<^k^> Jagd ⇪ t: fcitx - A Flexible Input Method Framework - Google Project Hosting
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 从来没用过deadkey
<alvin_rxg> Jagd: 應該是的
<alvin_rxg> 那個肯定是的…
<gebjgd> aææææſſððſſðđðſđŋŋðſħđŋſħsfħſđhfh¶ŧ¶€t€rtw¶ħ”¢“„«cxb
<gebjgd> 这是什么玩意
<alvin_rxg> 這不是死鍵。
<gebjgd> SDFASDFAAaAæđæſðđŋħ↓→łĸµ”“„¢¢«»@ł€¶ŧ←ĸ
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 如何输入死键
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: alt gr 加那个点?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: im 的那些變量去掉 fcitx，關掉 fcitx，就可以了
<alvin_rxg> 死鍵是 ^ ´ `
<Jagd> alvin_rxg: 整个代码下载下来不小。。　节约流量，下次图书馆里载
<alvin_rxg> :|
<alvin_rxg> Jagd: 747KiB 呀
<Jagd> alvin_rxg: 整个 git
<alvin_rxg> 呃……沒必要吧
<Jagd> 否则合并起来麻烦
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<Jagd> 晕，我有个主意
<Jagd> 我把输入法写成一个 xmonad 的模块...
<Jagd> 只用 paste 输入
<Jagd> 就可以不用输入法咯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 现在开着fcitx ^^^^´´´´```
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 可以了
<alvin_rxg> nani?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ^´´^ß´^´^^´^´^´´^´^´
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我截图
<alvin_rxg> 按 ^ 後 再敲 a
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那就直接变成a了
<alvin_rxg> 這不是……
<alvin_rxg> ^ + a == â
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 从来没成功过
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg:         Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 和这个有关系吧
<alvin_rxg> 死鍵，就是 ^ 按一下後，什麽都不顯示，然後按 a 後，顯示 â
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 所以讓你 setxkbmap de 嘛
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 从来没激活过
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 出不来
<alvin_rxg> 哦耶，可以了。不用測試了。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: setxkbmap de nodeadkeys 吧，回到你初始的狀態
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg:直接死x
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 靠
<alvin_rxg> xD~
<alvin_rxg> 你都幹啥了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 关闭term
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 直接死
<alvin_rxg> 懷疑跟 xim 有關的問題
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 幸好是dockstar上的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 从来没用过deadkey
<Jagd> 我了个去，haskell 还有　xim 的 binding
<alvin_rxg> 你的運行內存又要減小了
<alvin_rxg> 跑了一天， cache 都沒占滿內存……
<alvin_rxg> 左側智齒長好了，右側都在半路上
<gebjgd> 智齿早就长好的路过
<gebjgd> 新西兰第八届男女混合裸体橄榄球赛欢乐无限
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 德國也有很多裸體俱樂部，建議你去參加
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 给你看的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没时间
<alvin_rxg> :|
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 6park电脑那里最近总是在放电子书
<Jagd> 查了一下，X11 已经支持 unicode 的 keysym 了
<Jagd> 不错，
<Jagd> 自己写输入法咯
<Jagd> 绕过 xim
<cleamoon> jagd: 写完了别忘了开源
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 你在用 awesome，他是 haskell 的，開源了你怎麽整。。。
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg: ...重写
<alvin_rxg> :|
<cleamoon> 其实lua和haskell也没那么不一样，名字里都有L嘛
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 行，到時候你翻譯成 lua，然後開源，我就直接用
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg: ......你也是awesome？
<alvin_rxg> y
<gebjgd> awesome有那么好用么
<cleamoon> 这个是yes还是why呀...
<alvin_rxg> yo..
<cleamoon> awesome默认配置就能用了，xmonad是必须要配置的
<cleamoon> xmonad更强大
<cleamoon> 但要是配置文件丢了就麻烦了
<gebjgd> 不喜欢纯键盘的wm
<cleamoon> ......可以使鼠标的
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 关键是太丑
<cleamoon> .......
<Jagd> 目前 xmonad 强大不到哪去。。只是结构简单，容易 hack
<cleamoon> ......按错了......准确的说是不知道/msg 会怎么样...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 配置好的桌面要让别人也能使用.而且给别人一看的感觉就是漂亮
<cleamoon> gebjgd: 我就是不想让别人用...于是把很多默认快捷键都改了...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 有密码呢
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 不让别人用还不容易
<cleamoon> gebjgd: 有时候会忘了关
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 有xscreensaver
<cleamoon> gebjgd: 不爱用，我用的是slock
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 自己设置下时间不就行了
<gebjgd> cleamoon: slock那破玩意.出了黑屏什么都没有
<cleamoon> gebjgd: 就是黑屏呀
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 别人以为是死机了呢.直接帮你reboot了
<cleamoon> gebjgd: ......
<cleamoon> gebjgd: reboot也还是没法使
<yao_ziyuan> 大家谈谈中国人在开源上比较有名的例子吧。我只知道：WenQuanYi 字体，scim 输入法，ibus 输入法。
<gebjgd> yao_ziyuan: 华人
<gebjgd> yao_ziyuan: 很多都不是中国人了
<cleamoon> 我记得ibus不是中国人写的呀？
<yao_ziyuan> gebjgd: 好的
<alvin_rxg> yao_ziyuan: 不是ccav 有報道說，哪個大學的一個家夥提交了幾行代碼給 linux kernel 麽？
<yao_ziyuan> gebjgd: 那么就是 ibus-pinyin
<gebjgd> yao_ziyuan: stardict
<gebjgd> yao_ziyuan: hotot
<yao_ziyuan> 那种只提交几行代码或者 patch 的不算
<yao_ziyuan> 我说的是创立 mysql 这样的级别
<yao_ziyuan> 知名 project 创始人
<alvin_rxg> yao_ziyuan: 港台人算不算？ android-x86 project
<gebjgd> yao_ziyuan: openfetion pcmanfm
<gebjgd> yao_ziyuan: 太多了
<yao_ziyuan> stardict 我知道，hu zheng 在我 IM 上。hotot 不知名吧。
<yao_ziyuan> 算
<alvin_rxg> yao_ziyuan: 這個還是建議問問 happyaron
<cleamoon> gebjgd: openfetion都算那libqq也得算
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 所以说多了
<cleamoon> 所以知名至少使用人数百万以上吧...
<yao_ziyuan> pcman 还算知名
<alvin_rxg> 百萬……
<gebjgd> yao_ziyuan: 还不知名?
<gebjgd> yao_ziyuan: lxde标配
<yao_ziyuan> 我知道
<yao_ziyuan> 但跟 GNOME, MySQL 这样的还是不是一个知名度级别的
<cleamoon> 要不咱们几个弄一个GNOME这级别的？
<yao_ziyuan> 已经有很多人弄了
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 没人用
<yao_ziyuan> XFCE, LXDE, ...
<gebjgd> yao_ziyuan: gnome mysql是一个人做的啊?
<yao_ziyuan> DE 跟 distro 一样泛滥了
<gebjgd> yao_ziyuan: 那是一群人做的
<snugglecat> 死猫又开始精神了
<cleamoon> gebjgd: 别弄gnome呀...
<yao_ziyuan> snugglecat: who are you talking about
<snugglecat> cleamoon: 弄一个 irc wm
<cleamoon> snugglecat: 专门用来聊irc？
<snugglecat> yao_ziyuan: talking about my honey cat
<snugglecat> cleamoon: 可以不离开 irc 使用电脑， 管理窗口， 执行程序
<yao_ziyuan> too geeky
<snugglecat> cleamoon: 就一irc 客户端， 带上窗口管理。
<cleamoon> snugglecat: 像是chromeOS一样？可irc没那么强大呀...
<snugglecat> cleamoon: 带一 机器人
<cleamoon> ......
<gebjgd> yao_ziyuan: 你写论文还是干嘛?
<yao_ziyuan> 发现开源真是个名利场
<yao_ziyuan> 不能直接赚钱，但可以让名声最大化
<snugglecat> cleamoon: 执行什么任务， 就对着机器人 说话。
<yao_ziyuan> gebjgd: 我准备 found a project
<gebjgd> yao_ziyuan: 找吧
<cleamoon> 咱们可以做一个驱动精灵一样的软件
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 你就該在 .xinitrc 裏邊這樣寫， exec xterm -e irssi
<yao_ziyuan> 题材已经找到了
<snugglecat> cleamoon: 同时不打扰我的聊天
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg: 替换 窗口管理器， 让 irc 客户端成为客户端
<cleamoon> yao_ziyuan: 什么题材？
<snugglecat> 例如聊聊天， 想看下 av 片， 就对着 机器人说
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 哪需要什麽窗口管理器呀。你只需要一個 irc client
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 或者在 tty 裏邊開 irc 也行
<snugglecat> 小蜜， 我空虚了
<yao_ziyuan> cleamoon: 暂时保密
<snugglecat> 小蜜， 给我打开色情网站
<cleamoon> yao_ziyuan: ......还不想让人参加吗？
<knownbad> http://www.xhamster.com/
<^k^> knownbad,啥网址y xHamster's Free Porn Videos
<alvin_rxg> 等你打完這些字……不如鼠標一點呢
<knownbad> 好好的享受吧。
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg: 基本就一 irc 客户端， 带一点窗口管理。 作为根窗口运行
<knownbad> 护手霜用多点。
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg: 不求方便， 不求简单， 就一有趣
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 蛋疼
<yao_ziyuan> 搞个援交网站吧
<yao_ziyuan> a/s/l
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 先開發機器人的 ai 吧
<alvin_rxg> yao_ziyuan: 先說說你的 asl
<yao_ziyuan> cleamoon: 打算我自己做创始人，呵呵，后续可以更多人参与
<snugglecat> 小蜜 给 knownbad 写封信， 内容是 “啥时侯带我去美国”
<yao_ziyuan> alvin_rxg: naughty!
<alvin_rxg> :|
<cleamoon> yao_ziyuan: 又没人要抢...上google code注册一个不就得了...
<knownbad> 留学最快，结婚最容易。
<snugglecat> 然后机器人就在后台， 打开邮件客户端， 补上 Knowbad 的 email 地址， 和内容。 然后发送
<cleamoon> snugglecat: 用mutt比打这堆字快...
<snugglecat> 小蜜， 帮我看看有啥信邮件， 如有，则给我列出给我
<yao_ziyuan> knownbad: 留学要自费么
<snugglecat> cleamoon: 不为快啊
<knownbad> 都可以看你的能耐。
<yao_ziyuan> 旅游最快
<cleamoon> snugglecat: 就为蛋疼？
<snugglecat> cleamoon: 不为功能强大啊， 就一 有趣
<cleamoon> ......
<snugglecat> 就为好玩
<snugglecat> 小蜜， 给我定张去美国纽约的飞机票
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 蛋疼
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 先出 ai 吧，跟人一樣思考的ai
<knownbad> 跳机以后麻烦，都申请假释 probate。
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg: 我只说构思， 实现找 cleamoon
<snugglecat> 小蜜， 给我定张去美国纽约的飞机票
<alvin_rxg> ..:..
<knownbad> 自助帮老婆申请时学了些。
<snugglecat> 然后机器人就 发送 http 请求给售票网站， 订票， 然后用一窗口显示结果
<snugglecat> 小蜜，我需要爱。
<gebjgd> yao_ziyuan: 出了名又能怎样?
<knownbad> 只要非法居留后都得回国后再申请。
<snugglecat> 然后机器人从本地小姐数据库找电话
<gebjgd> yao_ziyuan: 改变不了什么
<yao_ziyuan> gebjgd: 就可以去美国。。参考 GNOME 创始人的故事
<gebjgd> yao_ziyuan: 还去米国呢.米国华人都快混不下去了
 * knownbad 在玉米棒上写了爱字然后捅贱猫屁眼。
<knownbad> 这是我对你的爱。
<yao_ziyuan> GNOME 创始人是一个墨西哥退学生
<snugglecat> cleamoon: 我的构想跟你说了， 你帮我实现， 像 alvin_rxg 说的， 先弄 ai ， 窗口方面比较容易
<yao_ziyuan> 97 年微软要招他去美国，因为他没有文凭，
<yao_ziyuan> 无法办 H1B 签证，作罢。
<snugglecat> 窗口管理比较容易
<yao_ziyuan> 然后他马上创立了 GNOME...
<knownbad> gebjgd: 不止美国华人混不下去，连美国人都混不下去了。
<yao_ziyuan> 功名利禄随之而来。
<gebjgd> yao_ziyuan: 欢迎你去米国
<yao_ziyuan> 申请到 O1 签证（杰出人才签证）
<snugglecat> 最好， 机器人 返回处理信息时， 给个小泽玛丽亚的头像啥的
<gebjgd> yao_ziyuan: 你也做啊
<yao_ziyuan> 是阿，要找个好题材
<snugglecat> cleamoon: 听到了没有
<gebjgd> yao_ziyuan: 祝你美梦成功
<snugglecat> yao_ziyuan: 你帮我实现吧
<yao_ziyuan> snugglecat: 你这个题材太 geek
<snugglecat> yao_ziyuan: 目的就为好玩，且可以一直挂在 irc 不下来
<yao_ziyuan> 不过，natural language user interface 的确有前途
<yao_ziyuan> 就像 siri
<snugglecat> 无聊时聊天， 需要做什么就对机器人说
<snugglecat> 关键就我可以一直挂在 irc
<alvin_rxg> siri 那還不是得有人把守
<snugglecat> 小蜜， 去亲亲 knownbad
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 把那 ai 做出來，其他都好說
<yao_ziyuan> 其实 ai 很简单
<yao_ziyuan> 而且可以具有第三方可扩展性
<yao_ziyuan> 无非就是定义一系列 commands
<yao_ziyuan> 比如 "get porn"
<alvin_rxg> nani?
<yao_ziyuan> 每个 command 对应一个 script
<yao_ziyuan> ...
<alvin_rxg> yao_ziyuan: ...  他那是要自然語言
<yao_ziyuan> 我们可以把模型简化嘛。
<Jagd> 晕，　X11 的 unicode 支持只是05年的时候写在了纸上，至今还没完全实现..
<alvin_rxg> 再則，你說的不是ai，是bot
<yao_ziyuan> 简化以后就是 commands
<yao_ziyuan> bot 也是 ai 的一种
<yao_ziyuan> 初级阶段。。
<alvin_rxg> :|
<snugglecat> yao_ziyuan: :)
<alvin_rxg> 沒想到我那 get title 的 script 也是 ai 的一種……
<yao_ziyuan> 类似 siri 的东西，
<snugglecat> 是需要一些语法分析
<yao_ziyuan> 估计很快就会有开源的
<alvin_rxg> siri 不會開源
<gebjgd> 早就有的东西了
<yao_ziyuan> 我是说开源的类似产品
<gebjgd> ibm viavoice
<gebjgd> 2000年就有了
<gebjgd> 技术早就有了
<yao_ziyuan> 搞个 GNOME 下的 voice command 或者 text command interface
<gebjgd> 关键问题是你放屁没人听
<gebjgd> apple放屁 傻逼会听
<yao_ziyuan> ...
<gebjgd> 而且傻逼太多
<gebjgd> 所以你要为傻逼们服务
<gebjgd> 你才能成功
<snugglecat> Jagd: 我又推销我的小蜜机器人了， 就等有无人有兴趣去实现他了
<yao_ziyuan> 你引起 GNU, GNOME 这些大 project 的注意
<yao_ziyuan> 把你的 project 收录到 GNOME 里
<yao_ziyuan> 就发了。
<gebjgd> 发毛
<gebjgd> 功力心那么强 还不如学凤姐
<yao_ziyuan> GNOME 的崛起原因之一就是挂靠在 GNU 气质下
<yao_ziyuan> 旗帜
<yao_ziyuan> 凤姐是非法的
<snugglecat> 死猫睡足了， 就吵着要鱼吃了
<yao_ziyuan> 做黑民是非法的
<knownbad> 给猫脚趾舔
<snugglecat> 我猫属猪的
<snugglecat> 猫的舌头像钢刷子阿
<knownbad> 那给你的小鸡鸡。
<snugglecat> ......
<snugglecat> 我去弄鱼给猫了
<snugglecat> 吵的不行
<knownbad> 教坏了。
<snugglecat> :)
<knownbad> 定时给吃，乱叫就关笼子。
<snugglecat> 做不出阿
<knownbad> 再盖黑布。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那是他的情妇
<snugglecat> .... 当它是鸟????
<gebjgd> knownbad: 他舍不得
<knownbad> 是动物都怕黑。
<snugglecat> 猫不怕吧
<knownbad> 不知道猫会不？
<snugglecat> 猫是夜行的阿， 不过我猫特别
<gebjgd> 猫显然不怕
<knownbad> 但全黑是会安静些。
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 我家的猫都上笼子
<snugglecat> 我猫不上
<snugglecat> 让它自由活动， 就是一出去， 我就神经质
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 而且还要定时洗澡 另外用空气清新器
<snugglecat> 哦
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 尘螨
<snugglecat> 是啊， 该和猫洗澡了
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 果然你和母猫洗鸳鸯澡
<snugglecat> 明天和猫一起洗， 我也很久没洗了
<knownbad> 你想被抓的全身？
<snugglecat> :)
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 奸猫贼
<snugglecat> 用胶布包住爪子就好
<snugglecat> 不聊了，忙去
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 原来你就是这么奸猫的
<snugglecat> :)
<knownbad> 我也走了，得去寄钱给败家的老婆。
<alvin_rxg> 女人真好，啥都不用做，就有錢了~
<cleamoon> 回来了
<cleamoon> 可以用google处理自然语言呀
<knownbad> 改变主意了。
<cleamoon> 开发linux游戏会挣钱
<^k^>  06:07
<cleamoon> 和 humble Indie bundle 合作
<cleamoon> 能做个cave story也是金票大大地
<knownbad> 我投资 $20。
<knownbad> 1% 股份要多少钱？
<cleamoon> humble_bundle至今收入超过$11M，1%的股份就是$1000K
<knownbad> 但你的还只是个 startup。
<cleamoon> 你说我的是吗...
<knownbad> 是啊。
<cleamoon> ......我还没想好具体要做什么
<knownbad> 以 vc 的 rate 你的一个是 5-10k.
<knownbad> 一个 = 应该
<cleamoon> 想好了...但总感觉好像很没劲的样子...
<cleamoon> 不能那c写qt吗？不喜欢c++...
<knownbad> vc 突然降到 3-6k
<cleamoon> ......
<cleamoon> 我和一个IOI两个银牌得主一起做飞机，我问他一小时能写出什么来，他说hangman，结果20分钟就写完了......还带对战用的AI......
<knownbad> vc 升回 5-10k
<cleamoon> 又不是我写的......
<cleamoon> 你的vc怎么算的呀......
<Jagd> 靠关系
<knownbad> vc 又降到 3k.
<Jagd> 关系好的 vc就多
<Jagd> 请客吃饭 vc * 5%
<knownbad> 你一人胡搞瞎搞的当然不高。
<knownbad> 有能人 consult 当然就升了。
<cleamoon> ......
<cleamoon> 那人现在在做超市的管理系统
<cleamoon> 应该说已经做完了
<cleamoon> 关键的是那厮比我小3岁......T_T......
<knownbad> 咦，听起来很耳熟。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 是你嘛！
<cleamoon> gebjgd也是做这个的？
<gebjgd> 什么东西？
<gebjgd> 我都不打零工的
<knownbad> 超市的管理系统
<gebjgd> 公司不允许
<cleamoon> 那人也不是零工
<gebjgd> 没做过
<gebjgd> 那人是什么？
<cleamoon> 放7天假就顺便去做了
<knownbad> 那你搞什么的？
<knownbad> inventory?
<gebjgd> 再说一遍自动化控制
<gebjgd> 操作硬件 数据库 物流
<Jagd> gebjgd: 人家开玩笑的，你太没幽默感了
<knownbad> 哦，仓管。
<gebjgd> 仓储系统的软件层
<gebjgd> 逻辑啥的
<knownbad> Jagd: 别怪他，他便密了。
<knownbad> 啊，plc?
<gebjgd> knownbad: ？？？？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那是硬件层的
<cleamoon> gebjgd: 不是单片吧？我做单片机都快做出血了......
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我不管
<gebjgd> 不是单片。Real time linux
<knownbad> 嗯这次寄钱给岳母好了。
<gebjgd> real time kernel
 * knownbad 飞踢 cleamoon
<cleamoon> æ¡£......
<gebjgd> 单片机。我超讨厌单片机
<cleamoon> 我也是
<gebjgd> 51单片机当时的汇编恶心死了
<gebjgd> 直接过掉。还是c/c++ 舒服
<cleamoon> 我们用的是C，可反而比汇编更恶心了.....
<gebjgd> 写了10年的c没恶心过
<gebjgd> 反而越来越爱
<cleamoon> 不小心一个数组越界还能把芯片烧掉.....寄存器就9位，连for都没法好好用......
<cleamoon> 不是正常的C，是改编过的
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 自己写检查越界的函数啊
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 用类封装好
<cleamoon> 内存4k，放不下一堆函数，写个播放器都要加上一堆外置......
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 不做单片机。
<cleamoon> gebjgd: 类？连return都不支持哪来的类......
<cleamoon> 我也不想做......选错课了......
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 高中？
<Jagd> cleamoon: 怎么可能不支持 return ...
<cleamoon> 修的大学的课
<Jagd> cleamoon: 我的 brainfuck 都能模拟出 return 支持
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 哪国的C？
<cleamoon> Jagd: 真不支持return，return是用来访问数组下标的
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 好强大的改编C语言
<Jagd> cleamoon: 神马芯片啊? 连函数都没有? 我不信
<cleamoon> gebjgd: 一个为了pic processor改编的玩意，只是像C而已，不是C
<cleamoon> Jagd: 有函数，最多放8个就满了
<cleamoon> 有的函数里会有一串return，第n个就代表函数输入的数组下标n-1
<Jagd> 拿到单片机，第一个必写程序： FFI
<Jagd> FFT。最近　FFI 写多了....习惯性打成FFI
<cleamoon> FFT是什么？
<Jagd> fast fourier transformation
<Jagd> ffi　是 foreign function interface
<cleamoon> ......
<cleamoon> 为什么要用单片写？
<Jagd> 我要做的大多都是信号处理，求FFT, 求内积, 求correlation..
<Jagd> 不管 DSP 还是 MPU
<fivesheep> 高级
<Jagd> 真正搞这些理论的算是高级。我只是拿现成的来应用..
<Jagd> snugglecat: 章太炎二十五岁“纳妾王氏”，你也赶紧去纳一个
<snugglecat> ........
<snugglecat> 我已经纳了一猫了
<cleamoon> snugglecat二十五岁纳妾猫氏
<archl> snugglecat: 。。。
<cleamoon> NND，周三第一节课9：30下，第二节课15：00上......
<knownbad> http://bear.org/livecams/jewel-den-cam.php
<^k^> knownbad,啥网址y Jewel's Den Cam
<cleamoon> （C）+（C++）应该就能找个不错的工作了吧？
<Jagd> 先学着吧，熟练以后就不会这么问了
<cleamoon> Jagd
<cleamoon> Jagd: 熟练之后后悔不就晚了？
<cleamoon> 我的那个大学教的是Java和Haskell
<archl> cleamoon: 学 java 吧，好找工作。
<ofan> å­¦ruby
<archl> ofan: 又是你
<archl> ofan:  你学吧
#ubuntu-cn 2013-01-07
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • Empathy 如何设置代理 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398481 网络的情况是代理网络，在Empathy上一顿狂找也没有找到哪里是可以设置代理的地儿，大家有什么办法吗？ 不设置代理根本登陆不了gtalk及其他 统计信息: 发表于 由 hacker85 — 2013-01-07 8:36 
<kk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 我倒腾lubuntu12.10的过程 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398482 家里有台老爷机P4 + 512M*2 + inteli845，运行xp有点吃力，最近几年一直关注ubuntu（只是关注，偶尔虚拟机安装尝鲜，平时是不用的），因为lubuntu一直号称“轻量级”，就想把这台老爷机换成lubuntu12.10。 备了两 …
<shellex> 早安
<freeflying> adaam: hama叫gabriel?
<adam8157> freeflying: 不是啊 他还没加进来
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • wine安装程序时乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398484 查了网上的一些方法，比如 http://blog.csdn.net/chmmls/article/details/7914504 但是还没解决。 上面那个方法可能是解决出现方块状乱码的情况，而我的情况是，安装程序时，出现一堆没意义的字符 以前装了个英文版的xp …
<freeflying> adam8157: 你还没宣布呢啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 已然宣布
<adam8157> freeflying: twitter 和 linkedin都有写啊
<freeflying> adam8157: 哦，赞
<adam8157> freeflying: 英国hr没上线, 邮件和密码还不晓得...
<adam8157> freeflying: 我的boss还没来上班... 我这儿闲着没事上网呢
<onlylove> adam8157: 去哪里上班了？
<adam8157> onlylove: Canonical
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 电脑房ubuntu主机作nat，图形界面怎么做？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398485 问题描述：将电脑房与校园网隔离开，用教师机作NAT，两块网卡 选区_002.png 设置如下 选区_003.png 选区_004.png 可以在图形界面下设置路由吗？我在网上搜了一下，都是字符配置 …
<hamo_dooloo> iGoogle: 神
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: 黑毛
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 弱席
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<iGoogle> 破蛋蛋，到典范。
<hamo_dooloo> ...
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 你妹妹
<iGoogle> abine: wifi 搞过没。
<roylez_> adam8157: 你的红帽cloak没了？
<adam8157> roylez_: 咱不是rh的人了啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 真小气，斗篷都收走
<adam8157> roylez_: 那是根据ip自动的
<roylez_> o
<iGoogle> 还穿斗篷
<onlylove> hamo 这是不敢回来了
<iGoogle> 蛤蟆真生气了。鼓气噶嘛。
<iGoogle> 乐乐不厚道。专门欺负蛤蟆。
<iGoogle> roylez_: 尾巴。摸摸
<leohxj90> 都是挂机的吗？
<iGoogle> 丫丫的。破乐乐。你都18摸。我摸一次，急啥。
<leohxj90> 这个IRC平时说话的多么。
<roylez_> leohxj90: 除了我都是机器人和挂机的
<leohxj90> 你对我说话是用什么命令么
<roylez_> leohxj90: l<tab>
<leohxj90> \rs, 
<leohxj90> tab?
<roylez_> leohxj90: tab键
<leohxj90> roylez_, 
<leohxj90> 自动填补你的id? 那个冒号呢
<roylez_> leohxj90: 看你的client，你用的好像是加逗号？
<leohxj90> roylez_, 是的
<leohxj90> 你用什么客户端
<roylez_> leohxj90: hexchat ....
<roylez_> leohxj90: 我用 irssi
<leohxj90> windows下的吗
<roylez_> leohxj90: Linux
<leohxj90> 哦，你是怎么看到我的客户端信息的？
<roylez_> /ctcp leohxj90 version
<leohxj90> 神奇哦
<leohxj90> 呵呵
<leohxj90> linux下你用evernote么
<roylez_> leohxj90: 手机和web版
<leohxj90> 你用linux做什么开发
<leohxj90> web版稳定吗
<roylez_> leohxj90: 还成....
<roylez_> leohxj90: 我用它过日子，看片打游戏
<leohxj90> 你每次和我对话都按tab的吗？
<roylez_> leohxj90: 习惯了
<leohxj90> roylez_, 好习惯的。
<leohxj90> roylez_, 还有什么中文的IRC
<roylez_> leohxj90: 木有拉 lol
<leohxj90> freenode是一家提供IRC的服务器吧
<leohxj90> roylez_, 恩？
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=32981
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 小偷闯入微软办公室偷走iPad
<roylez_> leohxj90: 对
<leohxj90> roylez_, 哦了～
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: .
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .
<Tmacy> ？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 虹桥机场wifi给力
<leohxj90> MeaCulpa, 用什么登录的?
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 借人气问个颜色搭配的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398487 因为早上起来看不清屏幕，就调了一下，其中遇到色彩搭配的时候，由于本人某些颜色色弱，这一步卡住了。 看到一个非常好的颜色搭配方案，就是那个 vim的solarized ，可是，在我这里，我怎么就感觉 …
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ....
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 机场的肯德基呢？
<gfrog> adam8157: 矮油，恭喜gaoji蛋
<yunfan> imtxc_away: 是不是你的妞搞美术的？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: royd...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 掉价，机场当然是BK, 不行可以Subway
<MeaCulpa> 夸不得啊
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> 公司vpn太烂了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 必须的
<MeaCulpa> 延迟厉害...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我挂vpn的时候如果看到分配的是9.125网段的ip，马上断掉，不停重试，直到用上9.77....
<leohxj90> 最近SSH好像不行了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 公司vpn有很多入口的，我们国内的都没权限
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 国内就9.125和9.77俩网段
<gfrog> roylez_: MeaCulpa 贵摸管得真严
<roylez_> gfrog: 基蛙，你的蛤蟆跟蛋蛋私奔了呢
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 公司里CMCC都比内网快得多
<gfrog> roylez_: 他俩是好机油嘛
<MeaCulpa> CMCC角落全覆盖~
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 修成正果了，请客吧
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 我的还能连吧？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 不知道
<adam8157> gfrog: 鬼...
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 你都不用？
<imtxc> yunfan: 我没妞
<imtxc> yunfan: 色大象的妞搞美术的.
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你的我是在iOS用的，PC哪用得着vpn
<gfrog> adam8157: 鬼才请？ 
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 哦。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 唉，蹭你顿饭真不容易呢。
<ofan> 冻次大次冻次大次..
<gfrog> ofan: 你要最炫民族风？
<ofan> gfrog: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我带了鼠标键盘鼠标垫...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 你要a干啥？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 说不定在酒店还能切几把网游，和EE切切ET打枪枪
 * MeaCulpa 关电脑，换iOS...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 电源忘了带回家，路边摊买了个，贼烫...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: stinkpad的电源？
<yunfan> imtxc: 扯淡吧 我记得你求职的时候说还拖家带口的
<MeaCu1pa> subway。。貌似没bk
<imtxc> yunfan: 绝对没有...
<imtxc> MeaCu1pa: 还在佛山?
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: bk的whoper，在国内真奢侈啊，满满的牛肉
<MeaCu1pa> 还没去呢，在机场
<imtxc> adam8157: 入职了?
<adam8157> imtxc: canonical
<MeaCu1pa> 嗯 pepperoni whopper 加片牛肉饼
<roylez_> adam8157: 有萌娘么？
<adam8157> roylez_: 有
<MeaCu1pa> 有我也要去！
<archl> adam8157:  哦。。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 在什么地方啊
<MeaCu1pa> 有MLKF么
<roylez_> adam8157: 照片
<archl> adam8157:  照片
<archl>  adam8157  在英国了？
<gfrog> adam8157: 照片
<adam8157> archl: imtxc 海淀黄庄
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo也跟你去了？
<imtxc> adam8157: ubuntu那家? 牛啊
<adam8157> roylez_: gfrog 你们要看hamo照片啊...
<archl> adam8157: 哦。舍不掉 hamo
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃叫hamo萌娘？！
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/813c5cb3gw1e0k7onn4y9j.jpg
<MeaCu1pa> 黄庄？尼玛没变多远
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa: 走路多了两分钟呢
<archl> adam8157: 。。。
<MeaCu1pa> mlkf满满
<archl> adam8157:  有办公室？
<adam8157> archl: .
<yunfan> roylez_: 那你找色大象画画好了
<archl> adam8157: 。
<roylez_> yunfan: 跟他说了
<archl> adam8157: 我真不知道。
<MeaCu1pa> 壕
<MeaCu1pa> canonical还能干点啥。有舒服的么
<hamo_dooloo> MeaCu1pa: ...
<hamo_dooloo> MeaCu1pa: 节操阿酷胖
<freeflying> https://launchpad.net/~unity-china-music-scope
<kk> freeflying 啥标题, ⇪ Launchpad
<ugoub> 谁知道tomcat的bin/startup.sh的注释中 # $Id: startup.sh 562770 2007-08-04 22:13:58Z markt $ 结尾的Z markt $ 表达的是什么意思？
<MeaCu1pa> 丫先把launchpad搞搞好，分享代码便捷点，作点bzr插件
<imtxc> hamo_dooloo: 你也去 canonical了?
<hamo_dooloo> imtxc: 是啊
<hamo_dooloo> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=32988
<kk> hamo_dooloo ⇪ ti: Solidot | 报导称暴雪计划在年内发布Linux游戏
<archl> hamo_dooloo: 。。。你真的和 adam8157 有关系啊。
<hamo_dooloo> archl: ...
<ofan> archl: 你吃醋了？
<MeaCu1pa> 帽帽党不混fedora-zh混这里，canonical该啊
<adam8157> ...
<archl> ofan: 。
<hamo_dooloo> archl: 裸姐，不要乱说， roylez_  gfrog  俩人会吃醋的..还有 bluezd
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: fedora-zh里面不能乱说话呀。
<gfrog> hamo_dooloo: 哈？
<iGoogle> hamo_dooloo: 你这面积大了。挤兑一堆人
<MeaCu1pa> 据说性伙伴数量和感染疾病和受孕几率都反比
<archl> hamo_dooloo: 说别人吃醋。。恩。你果然。。。
<iGoogle> gfrog: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.10.MApMJ5&id=10179953849&_u=7k75h2id036 看这个。
<kk> iGoogle 啥标题, ⇪ 通用19寸ktv触摸屏/ ktv点歌台触摸屏显示器/卡拉ok点歌台(带支架-淘宝网
<freeflying> iGoogle: 给我个ap用用
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神乃搞定了？
<iGoogle> freeflying: 你来了。在干嘛呢
<MeaCu1pa> fedora那里有领导？我看怎么没人说话
<iGoogle> gfrog: 还没买嘛
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: .
<archl> iGoogle: 家里唱？
<iGoogle> freeflying: 。
<gfrog> iGoogle: 不知道乃要做啥。。。 家庭ktv嘛？
<imtxc> hamo_dooloo: 你家什么时候出新手机
<iGoogle> archl: 不是。是做其他用
<iGoogle> gfrog: .. 触摸屏啊。
<MeaCu1pa> 那我去吧那里领导请来
<gfrog> iGoogle: 给树莓派做触摸屏么？
<iGoogle> 是啊
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 你又不付钱给他们 他们当然搞音乐好了
<freeflying> iGoogle: 开会呢
<hamo_dooloo> imtxc: 我家还能出手机？
<gfrog> iGoogle: 好神奇的想法。是要给乃家娃耍嘛？
<archl> iGoogle: 哦
<imtxc> hamo_dooloo: 我猜的.
<MeaCu1pa> 我去喷rhel，有种来ubuntu回嘴！
<iGoogle> freeflying: 这么忙。。。我这才开会，差点去江西。
<MeaCu1pa> 去也
<archl> iGoogle: 这是单点触摸吧。玩游戏不好
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: @@
<iGoogle> gfrog: 你不上进
<iGoogle> archl: 电阻的，都是单点
<ugoub> #ubuntu-cn 谁知道tomcat的bin/startup.sh的注释中 # $Id: startup.sh 562770 2007-08-04 22:13:58Z markt $ 结尾的Z markt $ 表达的是什么意思？
<imtxc> hamo_dooloo: 
<gfrog> iGoogle: 哈？
<yunfan> iGoogle: 不是说有人搞出多点的了么
<imtxc> hamo_dooloo: NND,还指望你卖我进度娘呢,你跑了
<palomino|working> 我见过两点的电阻屏 , iGoogle
<iGoogle> yunfan: 没罗。单点的都难搞定。支持有问题
<iGoogle> palomino|working: 7/8线的那种？
<archl> imtxc: 你也跟去 canonical 就是了
<hamo_dooloo> imtxc: 没事情阿，我有关系，可以卖你进去
<gfrog> imtxc: hamo_dooloo 一定是在度娘受搓了，才回到蛋蛋怀抱的。
<palomino|working> 不知道总数多少，比普通的多2根线 , iGoogle
<palomino|working> 我们还给它写过游戏呢 , iGoogle
<imtxc> .....
<iGoogle> 4/5 7/8 这2种
<imtxc> adam8157: 明年把我也卖了吧~
<yunfan> iGoogle: 那以前有人用 铅笔做的触摸屏 那个算电阻的 还是电容的？
<iGoogle> palomino|working: 那你邮件过来一个。
<yunfan> 蛤魔又跑路
<yunfan> 为爱私奔啊
<iGoogle> yunfan: 笔的，肯定是电阻
<palomino|working> 早没了.. , iGoogle
<iGoogle> palomino|working: 败家。。。不留一个。
<palomino|working> .....
<yunfan> iGoogle: 就是用石墨粉末在纸上画出电路 额
<iGoogle> yunfan: 额。那是啥。
<imtxc> hamo_dooloo: 你都被度娘开了,还能卖人?
<MeaCu1pa> gfrog: 怎样，狠狠喷
<hamo_dooloo> imtxc: 必然可以
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 我都没在那频道
 * gfrog fan time
<MeaCu1pa> 怕啥，哈哈
<iGoogle> fuck an niger time
<imtxc> hamo_dooloo: 明年了我去给你和 adam8157 当小弟吧.. 求卖
<MeaCu1pa> flipping nipple time
<iGoogle> nigger?
<iGoogle> MeaCu1pa: 
<MeaCu1pa> 这里真的变ubuntu cn了
<yunfan> 阿蛋是职业孵化新人啊
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 充分说明了使用ubuntu是历史的必然嘛
<imtxc> ..........
<iGoogle> adam8157: 你职位提升了没。
<MeaCu1pa> 阿姨，玩种族歧视，下三滥了， 还是porn合适
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • dovecot问题。请高手们解答。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398495 请问我这个提示,是什么意思呢? 统计信息: 发表于 由 tingcom — 2013-01-07 11:29 
<iGoogle> MeaCu1pa: 我英文不好。说错了。lol
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 打死我也不用
<iGoogle> 18m没歧视，没歧视
<iGoogle> 看来蛋蛋在这又搞不长。
<iGoogle> 都没激情
<MeaCu1pa> iGoogle: 那是，你要是来 介绍你eagle
<iGoogle> eagle是指啥。洋鬼子酷胖。。。
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 那就打死好了
<MeaCu1pa> 问主席
<iGoogle> roylez_: 尾巴
<iGoogle> 触摸主席
<iGoogle> 第2摸
<roylez_> iGoogle: 18摸的Gay club
<iGoogle> 一天摸17次，第18次留给酷胖，直接摸。
<iGoogle> gay...
<freeflying> iGoogle: 酒店居然没wifi
<iGoogle> freeflying: 哪啥酒店嘛。好远的。lol
<archl> freeflying: 要去4星级啊
<iGoogle> archl: gaoji
<archl> iGoogle: 我从没住过酒店的说。。。
<freeflying> archl: 五星的好伐
<iGoogle> freeflying: 离我这边，近。晚上请客不。
<freeflying> iGoogle: 你请客我还能反对啊
<iGoogle> 你喜欢吃啥
<freeflying> iGoogle: 湖南貌似都是火锅啊
<yunfan> connection reset 呵呵
<iGoogle> 不是吧。我都很少吃火锅。
<yunfan> 看来只要是长的tcp连接 统统地死拉斯啦的
<iGoogle> 主要是狗肉吧。最近报道好多，都是毒死的，不敢吃。
<roylez_> iGoogle: .......
<iGoogle> 。
<roylez_> iGoogle: 香肉啊
<yunfan> iGoogle: 有没有什么好用小巧的socks proxy server?
<yunfan> cc roylez_ adam8157 
<roylez_> yunfan: ssh
<iGoogle> freeflying: 还有啥
<yunfan> roylez_: 额 ssh被gfw
<iGoogle> roylez_: 你喜欢狗肉？
<iGoogle> yunfan: 问it
<roylez_> iGoogle: 20年没吃了
<yunfan> iGoogle: 啥it
<iGoogle> yunfan: 这不知道嘛。问it们去吧
<iGoogle> 其实想吃狗肉。我问下去，看哪里的好。 freeflying
<archl> iGoogle: 吃武昌鱼？
<archl> iGoogle: 恩错了
<iGoogle> 那是 roylez 家的。 archl
<archl> 吃鱼锅？
<archl> lol
<iGoogle> 剁辣椒鱼头。
<archl> 长沙是啥呢。
<yunfan> iGoogle: it给你推荐win下的 额
<iGoogle> 。
<MeaCu1pa> 淡水鱼都是渣，我国
<iGoogle> 辣椒蛤蟆。一锅的。
<bye_bye> 河豚...
<yunfan> iGoogle: 想吃狗肉来帝都  随便找个小区 家家都养狗 抓个三四只 肥腻腻地吃他娘
<iGoogle> 叫田鸡
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 那你平时吃什么鱼
<MeaCu1pa> 海鱼啊
<imtxc> bye_bye: 话说
<iGoogle> yunfan: 是要自己抓的，才放心
<archl> MeaCu1pa: 别这么说啊。西藏的鱼还是可以吃得
<bye_bye> imtxc: ?
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你签到哪了
<bye_bye> imtxc: 哪儿都没有...
<imtxc> bye_bye: 也去C家?
<yunfan> iGoogle: 我们那有一种叫山鸭的 比田鸡大 更好吃
<bye_bye> imtxc: 失业呢. 
<imtxc> bye_bye: P
<bye_bye> imtxc: 真的...
<yunfan> bye_bye: 你马子失业么?
<iGoogle> yunfan: 牛蛙嘛
<bye_bye> imtxc: 为啥不信我呢....
<bye_bye> yunfan: 我妹子还没开始找工作呢...
<MeaCu1pa> 罗杰你不是吧，西藏鱼是圣物
<imtxc> 你们都失业, 失业几天都跑去发财了.
<bye_bye> yunfan: 我觉得她比我找工作还难....
<archl> ??bye_bye
<bye_bye> archl: .
<bye_bye> archl: 罗姐...
<archl> bye_bye: ...是你啊
<MeaCu1pa> 一般号称失业的，都发财
<bye_bye> archl: 彻底失业了...
<bye_bye> MeaCu1pa: 真不是...
<archl> bye_bye: 你妹子和你一起做游戏就好了
<bye_bye> MeaCu1pa: 比如我...
<archl> bye_bye: 夫妻挡
<bye_bye> archl: 我不会呀...
<archl> bye_bye: 学啊
<bye_bye> archl: 不靠谱... 等干到能盈利, 早就饿死了.
<yunfan> iGoogle: 不是牛蛙  反正是本地山里土生的一种娃 我爸爸当年在山里当干部 食堂里经常搞这个
<archl> bye_bye:  http://libregraphicsworld.org/blog/entry/sokoban-garden-android-game-created-with-blender-inkscape-gimp
<kk> archl ⇪ ti: Sokoban Garden: Android game created with Blender, Inkscape, GIMP | Libre Graphics World
<yunfan> bye_bye: 不可能啊 找个游戏公司么
<bye_bye> yunfan: 不会
<iGoogle> 肚子。。。
<bye_bye> yunfan: 打算找个嵌入式公司...
<archl> bye_bye: 去买衣服，一天 120元RMB。。。
<MeaCu1pa> 还好今天没走东航
<archl> 卖衣服哦
<bye_bye> archl: 恩, 这个比较靠谱. 
<bye_bye> archl: 开网店卖tee
<yunfan> bye_bye: 额  我说你女朋友 你准备找嵌入式么？
<archl> bye_bye: 让你妹子画体恤
<imtxc> bye_bye: 求失业
<bye_bye> yunfan: 妹子找不到和是的游戏公司. 
<yunfan> bye_bye: 找个做物联网的 听说收入很高
<bye_bye> yunfan: 投了一个掌上明珠, 但是没人理他...
<yunfan> bye_bye: 将就下呗  只要不陪睡
<bye_bye> yunfan: 无联网有点儿扯...
<MeaCu1pa> ccp去
<yunfan> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=32988
<kk> yunfan ⇪ ti: Solidot | 报导称暴雪计划在年内发布Linux游戏
<bye_bye> imtxc: 跟我一样, 直接辞职, 就失业了. 
<archl> yunfan: 。。。
<yunfan> bye_bye: 我说的是你
<archl> yunfan:  第二次了
<yunfan> 嵌入式就得高这个好赚钱
<MeaCu1pa> 冰岛烧钱公司，妹子多
<onlylove> 失业以后就只能直接回家，帝都没感觉了
<Tmacy> ubuntu都直接for android.....
<maplebeats> yunfan: 我刚刚才看到这个新闻。。。太爽了
<bye_bye> MeaCu1pa: 啥公司??? 妹子多??!!! 就他了! ccp是是吧?!
<MeaCu1pa> 暴雪技术差
<yunfan> 诶 我想在家办公
<yunfan> maplebeats: 没啥感觉 我刚才看的另外一个新闻才叫爽  科学家研究出了用病毒攻击癌细胞的方法 额 
<archl> yunfan: 加入 freeflying和adam和hamo？
<MeaCu1pa> byebye ，还有epic，都在魔都
<yunfan> archl: 阿蛋没有在家办公吧
<archl> yunfan: 哦
<imtxc> yunfan: 那只是针对特定的一种病毒吧.
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 魔都租房如何
<bye_bye> yun
<yunfan> imtxc: 原理都是一样的
<bye_bye> yunfan: 超级便宜. 
<maplebeats> yunfan: 为啥我看到你这个没感觉呃= =
<MeaCu1pa> 比帝都好
<archl> yunfan: 魔都价格比帝度高
<archl> 不是吧
<MeaCu1pa> 没高
<archl> 我妈更高
<bye_bye> yunfan: 错了... 把魔都想成成都了...
<archl> 我妈说。
<MeaCu1pa> 魔都交通好些，可以租远
<yunfan> http://t.cn/zjnE86S
<kk> yunfan 啥标题, ⇪ Solidot | 用病毒杀死癌症
<Tmacy> 魔都哪里？
<onlylove> 上海
<yunfan> archl: 我说租房呢 不可能比帝都高
<bye_bye> MeaCu1pa: 家门口刚刚开通六号线, 还没做过呢, 就让我去魔都....
<archl> yunfan: 可能吧。
<archl> yunfan: 当然，是5个月前的价格对比
<bye_bye> MeaCu1pa: 有没有做存储的小公司
<yunfan> archl: 第二次什么？
 * bye_bye 有没有做存储的小公司?
<freeflying> work at Canonical
<onlylove> 做存储的？inspur
<freeflying> who else want join?
<yunfan> freeflying: 你是在家办公么
<freeflying> yunfan: yep
<imtxc> freeflying: 也收了我吧~
<Tmacy> freeflying:那是ubuntu?
<archl> yunfan:  那个 暴雪 Linux啥的新闻
<yunfan> archl: o
<freeflying> Tmacy: what do you mean?
<MeaCu1pa> 做存储？这世上没有做存储的公司
<yunfan> freeflying: 那有什么制度上的创新配合在家办公么
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: dropbox不算？
<archl> MeaCu1pa: 有啊，数据恢复
<onlylove> 不是，这存储的概念太复杂
<MeaCu1pa> 数据恢复。。。路边摊
<hamo_dooloo> bye_bye: emc
<yunfan> archl: 不错 我在杭州的时候 那帮数据回复的人很赚钱
<yunfan> 那些人 10k以下的不接  额
<freeflying> yunfan: for later on hiring, all are requireed to be office based
<Tmacy> freeflying：ubuntu的公司
<bye_bye> hamo_dooloo: 过了时间了, 当时投简历, 人家没要我...
<freeflying> Tmacy: yes
<MeaCu1pa> emc我有30多个 jd， 发你看看好了
<yunfan> freeflying: 我对贵公司没兴趣 我只是对远程办公感兴趣
<bye_bye> MeaCu1pa: 肯定都是要有经验的...
<archl> yunfan: 这样就应该彻底断绝那群笨蛋破坏数据的途径。
<Tmacy> freeflying：你在那里工作？
<MeaCu1pa> 估计过期了。
<bye_bye> MeaCu1pa: 我这就测过性能, 知道几个最基本的名词..
<archl> 。
<freeflying> Tmacy: i'm working from home
 * archl 疯了
<freeflying> yunfan: out of my knoledge
<yunfan> archl: 不会 该毁还是会毁的
<MeaCu1pa> roylez: 看人家买卖多好
<Tmacy> freeflying：Well,
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我也要失业了...
<yunfan> freeflying: 你不是在家办公么 难道你们没有什么特殊的约束针对你们这些在家的人？ 
<yunfan> imtxc: 失业额
<freeflying> yunfan: why?
<MeaCu1pa> 干嘛要约束？
<Tmacy> freeflying：在家工作很舒服啊
<MeaCu1pa> 节约公司资源不好么
<yunfan> freeflying: 情况不同 制度上也应该要调整么
<imtxc> yunfan: 过完年就不来这里了.
<MeaCu1pa> Tmacy: 没觉得
<yunfan> freeflying: 比如说 在办公室是按小时的 在家我感觉就不应该这么来
<yunfan> imtxc: 那回甘肃？
<MeaCu1pa> Tmacy: 家里家具坐着不爽
<imtxc> yunfan: 不, 还在帝都找找
<Tmacy> MeaCu1pa：能在家里也就能在任何地方办公～
<MeaCu1pa> 家里电脑不如公司台式机舒服
 * imtxc 求工作
<freeflying> yunfan: we're payed by hours
<yunfan> imtxc: 那你找 freeflying 呗
<Tmacy> 可以自己装台式的嘛
<ofan> imtxc: 清洁工干不干
<imtxc> ofan: 我去不了米国啊.
<MeaCu1pa> Tmacy: 你试过就知道，都不舒服，比如咖啡馆，撒尿都要担心东西
<Tmacy> freeflying:怎么找的这个工作？
<ofan> imtxc: 又没让你去
<imtxc> freeflying: 在家办公的话,对家在什么地方有要求么? 还是得在一个城市?
<Tmacy> MeaCu1pa:好吧，具体没试过
<yunfan> freeflying: 我认为在家办公个人自由度大点  对应公司来说也应该调整下制度 比如更短的付薪制度 可以考虑按周付  人员分配上可能要增强备份人的制度 因为在家办公流动性更大 就跟给员工做了个raid 额
<MeaCu1pa> 就融科那spr，我都要摆脱别人帮忙看东西，不买咖啡还不合适
<yunfan> 算了 今晚写个博文探讨下
<archl> imtxc: 在国内干清洁工啊
<MeaCu1pa> 最理想的是公司办公，独立办公室
<onlylove> imtxc: 你现在在哪？
<ofan> 最理想的是不工作
<imtxc> archl: 我才不给帝都人搞卫生
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 不好 上下班耗费时间太长了
<ofan> 也有钱赚
<yunfan> 还是能远程好  到处走动 在家里带带孩子
<archl> ofan: 。我努力
<archl> ofan: 对于那些喜欢做游戏的宅来说，那算工作么？
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan 你这是咱穷人逻辑。没办法
<freeflying> Tmacy: they came to me
<Tmacy> 我觉得，还是呆在家里好点
<ofan> archl: 那有钱赚？
<maplebeats> http://bbs.dbank.vmall.com/forum-38-3.html
<kk> maplebeats 啥标题, ⇪ 无损音乐 - 华为网盘论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<MeaCu1pa> 孩子... 扯你电
<onlylove> 在家直接没有工作的想法
 * maplebeats 华为果然是大公司
<Tmacy> freeflying: 做kernel?
<archl> ofan: 有吧。美国不是有这个法律吗？
<Tmacy> freeflying：之前看过他们的招聘，好像kernel工程师可以在家里办公
<bye_bye> amazon中国宕机了?
<bye_bye> 还是就我访问不了了?
<onlylove> 地址给出来
<ofan> bye_bye: 就你访问不了
<imtxc> bye_bye: 没有, 你打算什么时候找工作?
<bye_bye> imtxc: 碰见合适的就投...
<realrealjerry> 请问gnome3  show applications 快捷键是什么？
<bye_bye> ofan: . 确实. 
<bye_bye> imtxc: 贵公司要求高不高? 
<freeflying> Tmacy: 现在北京招聘的都要求在办公室
<freeflying> yunfan: 大家都是成人啊，都能自律
<imtxc> bye_bye: 唉,不提现在的这家
<yunfan> freeflying: 你这个想法是不靠谱的
<bye_bye> 成年人就能自律... 这个是不靠谱的...
<maplebeats> bye_bye: 我也觉得。。。我要是在家里，就会天天睡觉 
<bye_bye> maplebeats: 不太会, 因为你的同事会给你发邮件等你回复.
<bye_bye> maplebeats: 但是看个视频, 刷刷weibo还是会的.
<MeaCu1pa> 懂点英文，会Google，求卖
<archl> MeaCu1pa:  。。。叔
<maplebeats> MeaCu1pa: 卖？
<ofan> maplebeats: 睡多了会变痴呆
 * maplebeats 怪不得
<imtxc> bye_bye: 找到好工作了记得拉扯我一把
<bye_bye> imtxc: 我自己都没好工作...
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你会c++不?
<maplebeats> bye_bye: 他会
<imtxc> bye_bye: 不会呢
<bye_bye> imtxc: http://www.yingjiesheng.com/job-001-493-176.html
<kk> bye_bye 啥标题, ⇪ [北京]招聘高级C 软件开发工程师_最新校园招聘职位信息
<MeaCu1pa_> 雨雾，不妙啊
<bye_bye> MeaCu1pa_: 要出发了
<bye_bye> MeaCu1pa_: 要出发了?
<MeaCu1pa_> 嗯貌似有人排了
<imtxc> bye_bye: 15k 好多啊 
<freeflying> yunfan: 只有中国公司要求你每天准时打卡吧，可惜有多少人8小时能工作满
<MeaCu1pa> 下咯
<bye_bye> bye
<bye_bye> imtxc: ... 
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你还不去投?
<leohxj90> kk, 标题怎么显示的
<bye_bye> imtxc: 一下子你工资翻倍呀.
<kk> leohxj90, 你最喜欢的颜色是什么？  ㍤ 
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你没投么?
<bye_bye> imtxc: 我不会c++...
<imtxc> bye_bye: ...
<sou_> leohxj90: kk是不会回答你问题的 它是机器人
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你投不投?
<bye_bye> kk: 几点了>
<bye_bye> kk: 几点了?
<kk> bye_bye, 日08时。  ㍤ 
<bye_bye> kk: 你丫啥时区呀?
<leohxj90> kk, 机器人?
<onlylove> test
<kk> onlylove, 点点点.  ㍤ 
<leohxj90> 这么高端。。
<onlylove> kk被你们搞傻了
<imtxc> onlylove: 他怎么找上你了,一定是喜欢你了.
<onlylove> imtxc: 谁找上我了？
<imtxc> onlylove: kk
<imtxc> test
<kk> imtxc, 点点点.  ㍤ 
<imtxc> onlylove:  额我没看到你的额test
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你要换工作?
<imtxc> bye_bye: .
<sulit> 有今年考研的吗？
<sulit> ofan: 好
<onlylove> imtxc: 刚才还问你现在在哪工作，到现在没回
<ofan> sulit: 好啥
<sulit> ofan: 问好而已
<sulit> ofan: 看你几十年如一日
<leohxj90> sulit, 我有朋友考
<leohxj90> sulit, 还是二战
<sulit> leohxj90: 额
<sulit> leohxj90: 今天应该考完吧
<leohxj90> sulit, 你今年考研？
<leohxj90> sulit, 昨天考完的
<sulit> leohxj90: 不
<sulit> leohxj90: 计算机的什么时候完？
<leohxj90> sulit, 都是两天
<sulit> leohxj90: 哦，谢谢
<leohxj90> sulit, 还是学生》
<leohxj90> sulit, ?
<sulit> leohxj90: 恩
<sulit> leohxj90: 现在软件工程什么好？
<sulit> leohxj90: 学哪个方向好
<sulit> leohxj90: 你是学什么的？
<sulit> ofan: 吃了吗？
<Leo__> 换昵称用什么命令
<ofan> 已经睡了
<Leo__> sulit, 我学的CS。
<sulit> ofan: 碉堡了
<sulit> Leo__: 哦，用nick就行
<sulit> Leo__: 前面用/
<qiao> bye_bye: ping
<bye_bye> qiao: pong
<sulit> help
<sulit> 说话的认真少
<sulit> 我都蛋疼，娱乐娱乐呗
<imtxc> onlylove: 啊 北京
<imtxc> onlylove: 很小一地方,说了公司名字你也肯定没听说过的.
<onlylove> imtxc: 我可以说我想问你在哪个公司而不是哪个地点么
<onlylove> imtxc: 说说看，没准我去面试过，我在北京面了不下50家公司
<imtxc> onlylove: 50家... 你现在在什么地方呢
<onlylove> imtxc: TI
<imtxc> onlylove: 在北京么?
<onlylove> imtxc: 在北京啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 做硬件的?
<onlylove> imtxc: 我作桌面维护……做sa人不要我，就先找个工作养活自己
<imtxc> onlylove: 我发现这个频道里面就我上班的地方说出来没人知道了.... 
<bye_bye> foxda音频实验室.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你知道?
<onlylove> imtxc: 还有很多失业的和上学的
<bye_bye> imtxc: 我现在在这里混.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你还说你失业
<bye_bye> imtxc: 我的实验室嘛~
<bye_bye> imtxc: 没钱拿~
<imtxc> onlylove: 各种求卖
<onlylove> imtxc: 我求卖对，我现在是IT，根本工作的时候全windows
<imtxc> onlylove: 我以为你不用win了呢...
<imtxc> 那还是算了.
<onlylove> imtxc: 我用不用win我说了不算……
<onlylove> imtxc: 难道你要公司的前台妹子也用linux？不现实么
<imtxc> onlylove: 貌似是这个道理.
<archl> onlylove:  其实只要定制好了，都可以
<archl> onlylove: 让她们当成新手机一样用
<sulit> shit，又是古老的话题
<archl> sulit: shit，the power of defaults
<onlylove> archl: 我宁可让她用windows也不会给弄linux的，更何况这边的系统都是花了钱的
<sulit> archl: 跪了
<stardiviner> 说实在的，有些人连windows都不会用啊
<sulit> 这个信
<maplebeats> stardiviner: 不是有些人吧
<maplebeats> 是大部分人。。。
<stardiviner> maplebeats: 的确，所以很多人不会用linux其实是一个谬误，他们只是害怕接受不知道的东西，更何况听说这东西很难？其实linux桌面和windows有很大差别么？没有
<sulit> 先入为主
<onlylove> 不过前几天试用fedora17确实一开始不太习惯
<Lyric> 啥叫「会用」
<onlylove> 感觉fedora17和现在的智能手机操作差不多
<curiosity_> 又是这个话题...
<stardiviner> linux下最大的差别就是要用到命令行，
<Lyric> 各人的需求不同怎么一概而论
<sulit> curiosity_: 你说对了
<Lyric> 前台妹子要看PPS怎么破
<stardiviner> 不过如果是一般的操作，也不会碰到命令行
<Lyric> QQ也不行
<stardiviner> Lyric: PPS有youtube好么？
<sulit> Lyric: 果断网页的
<Lyric> stardiviner: 对妹子来说有
<stardiviner> Lyric: QQ又pidgin强么？这只是像valua那样的平台支持问题
<Lyric> sulit: 对妹子来说webQQ不好用
<stardiviner> Lyric: 她要的是视频，不是一个软件
<oneju> youtube都上不了
 * imtxc 这个话题跟我没关系...
<Lyric> stardiviner: 对妹子来说QQ比pidgin好
<stardiviner> oneju: youku
<sulit> qq已经迷惑了大半个中国
<sulit> 表示无力啊
<Lyric> stardiviner: 她要看的youtube上没有
<stardiviner> Lyric: 妹子不会去用很高级的功能，最多用的还是聊天
<sulit> Lyric: 你给他说youtube上有色情。。。，很好搜
<Lyric> stardiviner: 笑死我了。你去说服你们前台妹子用pidgin再来说服我吧。强大的pidgin
<curiosity_> qq 上有班群，班群里有各种公告和资料，不用不行
<stardiviner> Lyric: 这些都不是根本原因，如果是QQ，只要用linux的人多，QQ也会开发linux版本
<stardiviner> 原因在于人们害怕接受linux这种他们不知道的东西，而windows已经再国内很多年了
<sulit> 不是本来就有吗？后来停了
<curiosity_> 我想起了startos
<Lyric> stardiviner: 这是个先有鸡还是先有蛋的问题
<Lyric> 这就是为啥LinuxDE玩不转
<stardiviner> Lyric: 哪里像了？
<Lyric> stardiviner: 像什么
<sulit> 压注压注，各位都压
<onlylove> 没必要讨论PPS的问题，这边PPS属于违禁软件，直接封掉
<Lyric> 我只是举例。把PPS换成别的软件一样可行
<curiosity_> PPS？好熟悉的词儿
<onlylove> 所有大流量的软件基本都没戏，bt  电驴，迅雷，全不行
<maplebeats> PPS怎么了
<Lyric> 例如那个前台妹子，喜欢自拍，喜欢美图秀秀
<Lyric> Linux下玩不转
<curiosity_> gimp......
<maplebeats> 前台用windows嘛，我看那此前台都把mac装成了win7
<sulit> maplebeats: 那都是些神
<Lyric> gimp，我都不想用。还让妹子用
<sulit> maplebeats: 莫归于人
<Lyric> 妹子非恨死你
<stardiviner> Lyric: 你真是肤浅，软件可以开发的，linux 下gimp，blender这样的软件都可以开发，还怕没有自拍的软件？
<curiosity_> gimp确实难以接受
<curiosity_> 我都用kolorpaint啥的...
<stardiviner> Lyric: 软件在于又用户基础，没有用户的软件不会发生也不会维护
<Lyric> stardiviner: 欢迎您拯救Linux桌面
<stardiviner> 鸡同鸭讲
<sulit> 你们谁叼，把她们的win给黑了，让她们用
 * maplebeats 给人装linux没啥，最大问题是售后。。。
<sulit> 黑她们最有说服力
<Lyric> stardiviner: 你说这些make nosense.
<onlylove> maplebeats＋1
<onlylove> sulit: 有什么说服力？
<onlylove> sulit: 她们被黑了都不知道
<sulit> win下太不安全了
<curiosity_> 被黑了找人修一修不照用
<Lyric> maplebeats: 谁安装，谁售后。所以这种吃力不讨好的事我从来不坐
<sulit> onlylove: 黑了她们，再她们电脑上放。。片
<sulit> onlylove: 让她们用
<onlylove> sulit: 她们电脑上有什么文件她们自己都不知道
<Lyric> stardiviner: 你找个能让前台妹子接受的自拍软件来
<yunfan> onlylove: 不用折腾前台 还是游说老板好
<yunfan> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=32991
<kk> yunfan ⇪ ti: Solidot | DRONENET：由无人机组建的快递网络
<onlylove> yunfan: 老板有钱，买的正版
<sulit> onlylove: 你给她们放视频啊，那种的。。
<onlylove> sulit: 赛门铁克的杀软不是吃饭的
<imtxc> yunfan: 老板更不好搞定.
<sulit> onlylove: 关键是人不是吃饭的，比如你
<onlylove> sulit: 我懒得搭理那些妹子，她们爱咋样咋样，而且如果你真的那么干，电脑出了问题还是来找我，有啥用
<onlylove> sulit: 我没事给自己制造麻烦？
<sulit> onlylove: 还好你认识那些妹子，win怀了，也找你
<onlylove> sulit: 亲，我就干这个的，认识不认识，只要是同事，电脑坏了都找我
<imtxc> onlylove: 这就是桌面维护么?
<onlylove> imtxc: 你以为呢
<sulit> onlylove: 这不，电脑送来了，就由你了，随便来嘛
<onlylove> imtxc: 桌面维护就是负责解决桌面各种问题
<onlylove> sulit: 很抱歉，装什么系统我说了不算，我只是执行公司规定
<sulit> onlylove: 噢，看来我想多了
<onlylove> sulit: 哪怕公司现在让我装98我也只能装
<sulit> onlylove: 可怕的公司。。。
<onlylove> sulit: 没什么可怕的，我只是最下面的执行层，决策权不在我这边，而且我只管桌面，如果是网络故障引起的问题直接踢给负责网络的同事
<stardiviner> onlylove: 都简单啊，直接ghost备份一下，下次拿来就直接还原？
<stardiviner> onlylove: 这样可行不？
<sulit> onlylove:唉，可怜你一身技术
<onlylove> stardiviner: 就一个C盘你往哪里备……
<sulit> onlylove: 碉堡了
<onlylove> sulit: 所以嘛，吃饭才是最主要的，生存都是问题，有技术有什么用
<imtxc> onlylove: 不是TI么, 那么有钱的肯定全装正版win8了..
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 有用其他键盘或键盘布局的么？来谈谈感受吧 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398520 qwerty的普遍，但确实诸多不合理 dcorak的据说好一点但完全没用开来， 还有Programmer Dvorak http://www.kaufmann.no/roland/dvorak/ 有没有必要换一个？ 求意见。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 shuizhongyu  …
<stardiviner> onlylove: 我靠，她们的电脑怎么会装成那样的？奇葩了
<onlylove> imtxc: 对不起，TI决定跳过8不装了
<sulit> onlylove: 她们C盘多大，放什么，种子库？片库？
<imtxc> onlylove: o
<onlylove> stardiviner: 整个公司的都这样，包括我的办公机器
<stardiviner> onlylove: 真奇葩。。。。
<onlylove> sulit: 电脑硬盘多大C盘就多大
<stardiviner> 实在奇葩
<Lyric> 一个盘不是很正常么
<sulit> onlylove: 你们老板奇葩
<onlylove> sulit: 没啥奇葩的
<stardiviner> 因为盗版都是会默认分4个区的
<sulit> Lyric: 一个盘，一换系统，资料全没了
<onlylove> 我可以说我自己的电脑上3个么
<oneju> stardiviner: 正版都不分区？
<sulit> Lyric: 正常啥？
<onlylove> sulit: 公司有资料备份软件，定期备份到服务器
<stardiviner> onlylove: 我是说默认的那些雨林木分，深度之类的
<Lyric> sulit: 我说单分区
<onlylove> oneju: 正版有的分区有的不分，比方说tp没有固态盘的默认就不分，但是acer就是两个
<sulit> Lyric: 噢
<Lyric> sulit: 做好备份工作就好
<sulit> 退了，累了
<onlylove> 而且据说德国的机器就是单分区的
<leohxj> 我注册了昵称，下次登录需要输入什么才能使用？
<Lyric> leohxj: 啥昵称
<leohxj> Lyric, leohxj
<Lyric> leohxj: 参考 http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:IRC%E6%95%99%E7%A8%8B
<kk> Lyric ⇪ t: 维基百科:IRC教程 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<leohxj> Lyric, 好的谢谢。你ID好熟悉。。
<Lyric> leohxj: 很多客户端可以默认帮你identify
<Lyric> leohxj: 我是原来的 shellex。这个id是昨天刚换的
<leohxj> Lyric, 你V2EX头像是那个猫吧？》
<Lyric> leohxj: 嗯
<leohxj> Lyric, 谢啦，昨天伸手向你要了链接。
<Lyric> leohxj: 不用谢：）
<leohxj> Lyric, Windows下有什么合并PDF的软件
<maplebeats> Lyric: hello字幕
<Lyric> leohxj: 不知道。我不用windows
<leohxj> Lyric, 哦
<Lyric> maplebeats: 叫「词牌」比较好听
<Lyric> leohxj: 谢我的话记得去v2ex在我的回答旁边点「感谢此人」
<leohxj> Lyric, 哈哈
<leohxj> Lyric, ok
<maplebeats> Lyric: 我把你补脑成lyrics了 = =
<yunfan> http://www.shejipi.com/14492.html
<kk> yunfan 啥标题, ⇪ 首款带有升降按键的Levitatr键盘 > 设计癖
<Lyric> maplebeats: Lyric嘛
<maplebeats> Lyric: 有个东东叫osdlyrics
<Lyric> maplebeats: 嗯。我几年前用过
<Tmacy> 不错的网站
<Lyric> 太厚了...
<Lyric> maplebeats: 你啥时候培训？
<maplebeats> Lyric: 3
<yunfan> http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/16376h/i_wrote_a_functional_irc_bot_in_brainfuck/
<kk> yunfan ⇪ t: I wrote a functional IRC bot in brainfuck : programming
<Lyric> 果然各种蛋疼党都有
<palomino|working> ........
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<onlylove> http://ultrabook.zol.com.cn/325/3252942_all.html#p3252942
<kk> onlylove 啥标题, ⇪ 四点疑问彻底剖析 近身体验索尼Duo 11_索尼 D1121S1C（金属灰）_超极本评测-中关村在线
<maplebeats> onlylove: 这个不错，可以用来装ubuntu
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * maplebeats win8关机比systemd还快？
<abine> http://server.51cto.com/News-364939.htm
<kk> abine 啥标题, ⇪ AMD对外出售需经英特尔同意 - 51CTO.COM
<roylez> maplebeats: 我关电脑向来是直接按电源键
<onlylove> 据说systemd已经想断电了，win8要哪样？直接断电？
<onlylove> s/想/像/
<abine> roylez: 几乎不想关机
<roylez> abine: 笔记本
 * maplebeats 本本质量太差，用久了就直接死机，所以还是关机比较好
<abine> 笔记本一直合上就行了
<abine> 处于休眠待机状态
<Lyric> maplebeats: 换mac
<abine> 打开上盖就可以立即进入系统了
<abine> 已经习惯不关机了
<maplebeats> Lyric: 我想......
<maplebeats> abine: 那是因为你的本本不死机。。。
<Lyric> maplebeats: 入职就有了
<abine> 嗯
 * hamo_dooloo momo palomino|working 
<maplebeats> Lyric: really?
 * palomino|working momo hamo_dooloo 
<Lyric> maplebeats: 嗯呐
<onlylove> hamo回来了
<abine> 饭团 我装的是Ubuntu
<maplebeats> Lyric: 这么安逸啊，看来我的mac和我又近了一步
<abine> 嗯
<Lyric> maplebeats: 嗯呐。入职了，就有钱了
<maplebeats> abine: ubuntu装我电脑上天天死
<maplebeats> Lyric: .......
<qiao> adam8157: 你肿么走了？！
<abine> 你的神马电脑？
<abine> 是神舟电脑啊？
<adam8157> qiao: 你反应好慢
<maplebeats> abine: ACER！
<onlylove> 怎么会天天死机呢
<abine> 上网本？
<abine> 宏基的‘
<abine> LOL
<qiao> adam8157: 我昨天木有注意
<abine> 蛋蛋 早
<maplebeats> onlylove: 不知道啊，而且死得太彻底，错误都找不到
<abine> 表 T我
<maplebeats> qiao: 这延迟太高了，蛋蛋不是都走了一周了么
<Lyric> maplebeats: 实习工资大概3k？
<abine> 蛋蛋又回来了
<qiao> maplebeats: 我昨天刚到这边
<Lyric> 入职前就能买得起了
<qiao> maplebeats: 在家这几天没有上irc
<adam8157> qiao: 我31号就闪了
<maplebeats> Lyric: = =。
<abine> 入职公司不给配一个MAC？
<Lyric> adam8157: 你去哪儿
<abine> 蛋蛋闪人了
<Lyric> abine: 不一定配mac
<adam8157> Lyric: canonical 正在和周鼎开会...
<abine> 去旅游去了
<abine> 哦
<Lyric> adam8157: 你怎么知道？
<maplebeats> adam8157: 你也在？
<adam8157> Lyric: 我来了canonical
<maplebeats> adam8157: 难道你的下家就是C?
<adam8157> maplebeats: .
<abine> 原来去和IMTX一起了
 * maplebeats .....
<Lyric> adam8157: 这样...
<Lyric> adam8157: 他们在聊啥
<abine> 有内幕了
<maplebeats> 找到新基友了
<abine> Ubuntu手机啥时候出
<abine> 蛋蛋
<abine> 透漏一点内幕
<hamo_dooloo> 蛋蛋
<adam8157> Lyric: 在说ML
<adam8157> hamo_dooloo: 滚
<hamo_dooloo> ...
<soiamso> 最近 port 22 被 GFW了？
<abine> 蛤蟆 蛋蛋不要你了
<Lyric> adam8157: MakeLove还是Mountain Lion
<maplebeats> Lyric: 我看是前者
<abine> soiamso: 不可能的事情
<abine> 连接不上要找别的原因
<abine> 是maker laner
<adam8157> Lyric: Mail list...
<abine> LOL
<Lyric> adam8157: 噢。。。
<maplebeats> adam8157: ......
 * maplebeats 一片失望的表情
<abine> 无语的ML
<imtxc> o .....
<abine> 让饭团无比失望了
<Lyric> 饭团
<maplebeats> Lyric: ......
<imtxc> maplebeats: 入职了没
<Lyric> 为啥是饭团
<Lyric> 明明是「枫叶的节拍」
<archl> maplebeats:  你去了RH，蛋蛋跑啦
<bye_bye> adam8157: rh这么快就找到人替你了?
<maplebeats> archl: 我和RH没关系
<archl> maplebeats: 哦。对了不是你
<bye_bye> maplebeats: 你去rh了???
<maplebeats> imtxc: 没。。
<archl> maplebeats: 你是企鹅的。
 * archl 睡着了。
<Lyric> 饭团
<bye_bye> archl: tux也是只企鹅....
<Lyric> maplebeats: 你喜欢的妹子怎么样了
<maplebeats> Lyric: 不提了:(
<Lyric> maplebeats: 发卡了？
<archl> maplebeats: 被打成饭团了？
<maplebeats> Lyric: 没有，我犯2了
<onlylove> 这么快被发卡了？
<Lyric> maplebeats: 为啥
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你为何不去rh
<bye_bye> imtxc: 不要我.
<maplebeats> Lyric: 因为我2B......
<abine> imtxc: 还有饺子么
<onlylove> 难道孔雀了……
<Lyric> maplebeats: 来讲讲
<abine> 让大伙乐乐
 * Lyric 搬板凳坐下
<bye_bye> maplebeats: 讲讲, 就喜欢听别人的悲剧. 
<abine> 地板
 * maplebeats ........
<imtxc> abine: 还惦记我的饺子呢.
<abine> 前排占座
<gfrog> hamo_dooloo: 乃准备买啥本儿啊？
 * maplebeats 省略一万字
<abine> 是啊
 * maplebeats 讲完了
<onlylove> bye_bye: 你太坏了，人不愿说就别让人说了
<lpy> 前排占座
<abine> 快过年了
<abine> 想吃饺子了
<imtxc> hamo_dooloo: C家给你工钱翻倍了? 超级本换mba了
<Lyric> maplebeats: 你不讲我们怎么帮你嘛
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 暴雪计划在年内发布Linux游戏 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398521 看起来Linux玩家数量的增长也吸引了暴雪的目光。据“一位可靠消息来源”透露，暴雪计划年内在Ubuntu Linux上发布至少一款其旗下的流行游戏。暴雪内部维护着一个Linux原生版魔兽世界客户端早就不是 …
<roylez> hamo_dooloo: 黑猫炸
<hamo_dooloo> roylez: ...
<abine> 茴香饺子
<hamo_dooloo> imtxc: 穷阿
<onlylove> 茴香很好吃么……
<abine> roylez: 好吃
<maplebeats> Lyric: 我讲了你们会得出一个结论，我很蠢。所以还是直接得到结果比较好。。过程省略
<roylez> hamo_dooloo: 魂斗罗的1代，俩主人公，叫什么？
<abine> gebjgd: 在啊
<Lyric> maplebeats: 恋爱中的人都智商下降我理解你
<abine> 快说说茴香饺子如何好吃
<gfrog> roylez: Player A && Player B
<onlylove> maplebeats: 难道你把妹子堵洗手间了？
<imtxc> hamo_dooloo: P
<roylez> gfrog: 比尔 拉一炸 ／ 兰士 比恩
<hamo_dooloo> roylez: 丫们有名字？
<mapletian> onlylove: ...
<roylez> hamo_dooloo: 废话
<abine> 乐乐
<gfrog> roylez: 都是比字辈儿
<abine> 是不是还想玩魂斗罗？
<onlylove> mapletian: 我真想不出更蠢的方法了
<abine> 记得有一次玩超级魂斗罗
<abine> 居然可以进入无敌复活状态
<roylez> gfrog: Bill "Mad Dog" Rizer and Lance "Scorpion" Bean
<gfrog> roylez: 主席乃怎么突然关注这个？
<gfrog> roylez: 那超级玛丽那个绿衣服的叫啥？
<roylez> gfrog: 这俩名字，我20年了，还没忘记
<roylez> gfrog: luci
<gfrog> roylez: 犇
<mapletian> onlylove: 把智商降低一点你就懂了
<roylez> gfrog: 同期的小学同学没几个记得住的了....
<gfrog> roylez: 最漂亮的妹纸的名儿都忘了？
<onlylove> mapletian: 给我找个妹子降低下智商……
<roylez> gfrog: 记得一个暗恋我的班花，可惜劳资当年不懂
<mapletian> onlylove: 找蛋蛋要，他有
<mapletian> roylez: 羡慕
<adam8157> hamo_dooloo: ^^^
<soiamso1> gfrog: luigi
<gfrog> roylez: 可以重拾旧梦啊主席
<adam8157> hamo_dooloo: "14:19 < roylez> gfrog: 记得一个暗恋我的班花，可惜劳资当年不懂"
<imtxc> roylez: 班花暗恋主席啊 围观
<archl> roylez: 哈啊哈
 * hamo_dooloo ...
<archl> roylez:  主席都有不懂的
<adam8157> Lyric: twitter竟然可以改名字
<onlylove> 唉？有这事？求八卦
<Lyric> adam8157: 一直都可以
<mapletian> adam8157: 你火星了
<adam8157> Lyric: 啧啧
<archl> onlylove: 托妹子找妹子啊
<onlylove> archl: 然后人给你找的没成，你把人给收了？
 * archl 一点不想思考了解为人处世。
<imtxc> roylez: 抓紧再联系, 希望你的班花别被杀猪刀给宰了.
<roylez> imtxc: 早就不知道哪里去了
<archl> onlylove: 。。。你看着办呗。
<gfrog> roylez: 话说俺也把小学同学的名儿忘的差不多了，除了后来中学又在一个班的那几个。
<pity> adam8157: 改了名字后，之前 @
<onlylove> archl: 不想，也想不明白
<pity> adam8157: 之前 @ 的信息就失效了
<mapletian> roylez: 你的班花现在长得怎么样
<archl> mapletian: 。。
<onlylove> archl: 昨天不小心看了个帖子，居然翻出了法拉利，然后突然觉得自己太简单了
<archl> onlylove: 法拉利？
<archl> bk -法拉利
<mapletian> onlylove: 壕
<archl> 额 神的bot没了
<gfrog> roylez: RT @upsuperx:  acfun 这次泄露的密码中有4276个123456，1482个111111，699个000000，695个123123，622个123456789，下一个十分有 ac 特色的，有287人使用了 lucifer 作为密码
<onlylove> archl: 敏感事件……我就不说全了
<archl> 那就算了。
<mapletian> gfrog: lucifer是谁
<onlylove> 撒旦
 * gfrog 额，貌似主席没事儿发的那些图儿不是acfan上的。。。
<archl> mapletian:  是天使
<archl> 不是，是天使啊
 * imtxc 我连高中同学的名字也只能背一半了.
 * mapletian 哦，知道了。。。
<onlylove> lucifer，原天使长，堕落天使的头领
<mapletian> 露西法啊
<mapletian> 不读一遍真不知道= =
<archl> 天使都是怪物
<onlylove> 路西法和撒旦是一个人
<onlylove> 哦，是一回事
<onlylove> archl: 你不是在袋鼠国看圣经么
<onlylove> archl: 怎么会不知道路西法和撒旦是一回事呢
 * gfrog https://twitter.com/9GAG/status/288070516118528002/photo/1 噗
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不同的说法而已。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 还有说撒旦是 7 个魔王的。
<kk> 新 编译或打包 • alien编译安装不能转换deb包 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398523 linux-yxcd:/home/zzpc # cd alien linux-yxcd:/home/zzpc/alien # perl Makefile.PL Writing Makefile for Alien Writing MYMETA.yml and MYMETA.json linux-yxcd:/home/zzpc/alien # make install Skip blib/lib/Alien/Package/Tgz.pm (unchanged) Skip blib/lib/Alien/Package/Deb.pm …
<bye_bye> 撒旦不一定就是lucifer的...
<onlylove> 这么多研究圣经的？
<Lyric> 不是
<Lyric> adam8157: 我是壳酱
<adam8157> Lyric: 晓得, 我关注的 :)
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 壳酱不是这个名字。
<onlylove> Lyric: 听说你换mac了？
<archl> onlylove: 。我曾经看过很多。
<archl> onlylove: 但是这个释义本来就不确定
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 据说 lucifer 本来是拜火教的光明神。
<onlylove> archl: 那你仔细说下堕落天使那段……
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 后来，为了显示基督教的正统，基督教的经典里把它写成了一个天使。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 堕落天使的说法，开始是笔误。
<onlylove> 咋又成笔误了……
<abine> 都是谣言
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 本来是降临天使 fall angel ，被写成了堕落天使 fallen angel 。
<onlylove> 不是和天父打架失败了么
<abine> 这里没有信教的吧？？
<Lyric> adam8157: 嗯呐
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 各种说法而已。
<Lyric> onlylove: 嗯呐
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 守护天使中，除了米迦勒都堕落了，这样才能体现出米迦勒守护的土地的正统。
<onlylove> 只能说各种笔误了，基督教怎么能这样
<archl> abine: 看故事和信教没关系。
<onlylove> 米迦勒……那加百列呢
<mapletian> roylez: dooloo又坏了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我只是偶尔看点故事而已。
<mapletian> roylez: 快去重启
<abine> 我想说的是这些都乱说出来的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] maple 在这里也改名了啊？
<mapletian> hamo_dooloo: Server Error
<abine> 三位一体的说法就是无法自圆其说了
<onlylove> 我这边正常啊……
<mapletian> onlylove: 后台不正常
<hamo_dooloo> mapletian: 我这里看正常阿
<abine> onlylove: onlyyou
<onlylove> mapletian: 我以为前端……
<archl> 三位一体 -
<archl> trine 
<mapletian> hamo_dooloo: 后台啊。。。和上次一样的错误  roylez说重启一下就会正常
<archl> 哈哈
<abine> 2013年六个最火的技术和设计职位
<hamo_dooloo> mapletian: 你能看到后台？
<abine> 移动应用研发者 － 现今公司都在努力在智能手机，平板电脑和其他移动设备上接触消费者，他们需要专业人士帮助公司研发移动平台应用。移动应用研发者的平均起薪点预计可以提高9%，薪水范畴从92750美金到133500美金。
<mapletian> hamo_dooloo: 我是说登陆的后台那个 @XX
 * pity 有办法推送一封邮件到 kindle 上吗？
<abine> 商务智能分析师 － 这些专业人士通过收集和分析数据来做重大业务决策，从而可以更好的针对市场目标来工作。商务智能分析师的薪水预计可以提高7.3%，平均薪酬范围是94250美金到132500美金。
<abine> 网络架构师 － 这些专业人士是公司沟通基础架构的支柱。他们为企业数据和语音网络评估商业和应用需求，从而使其可以被共享。网络架构师的起薪点预计增加7%，薪酬范围从102250美金到146500美金。
<Guest29067> hello 
<abine> 交互创意总监 － 现今任何规模的公司都把交互式角色加到了工作中，他们希望招聘到具有卓越领导力和数字化经验的人来管理不断壮大的团队。该职位起薪点预计提高4.9%，平均薪酬范围是95500美金到160000美金。
<kk> Guest29067, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<abine> 交互设计师 － 最好的交互设计师要为客户量身定做并且把他们的在线体验价值最大化。这些专业人士懂得人和产品之间的连系是什么。拥有1-5年工作经验的交互设计师起薪点预计提高4.9%，薪水范围从52250美金到77500美金。
<abine> 用户体验（UX）设计师 － 随着越来越多的用户互动都是在线发生的了，各大公司正在寻找能够创造有价值的数字化体验的专业人士。UX设计师的薪水预计将提高4.8%， 薪酬范围从73750美金到110500美金。
<Guest29067> 第一次来这
<mapletian> abine: 有适合中国国情的么。。
<Guest29067> 名字没弄好
<abine> 嗯
<mapletian> Guest29067: /nick xxxx
<abine> mapletian: 你进国际企业就行了
<abine> 现在和国际接轨了
<king0> 哈哈
<mapletian> abine: 水平不够。。。
<abine> 自己开发吧
<abine> 自己开发移动APP
<abine> LOL
<abine> 还可以到处旅行
<king0> 。
<mapletian> abine: 那还真的移动了。。
<abine> 嗯
<king0> 这里挺好玩的。。先上课了
<abine> 自由开发者都是很安逸的
<nicol> all are working now?
<abine> no
<abine> 老子在睡觉
<abine> 没干活
<mapletian> abine:+1
<gfrog> Lyric: 壳酱？
<Lyric> gfrog: 嗯呐
<gfrog> Lyric: 乃要换个身形见人了？
<gfrog> Lyric: 现在该叫喵酱 XD
<Lyric> gfrog: 用英文名嗯
<abine> 换个马甲
<mapletian> Lyric: 调查表你注册的邮箱是这个么
<Lyric> mapletian: 哪个？
<Lyric> abine: 不是马甲是真身
<abine> 用泥巴捏一个呗
<mapletian> Lyric: 入职调查表里不是要注册一个英文名当邮箱么
<abine> 放到窑里烧
<Lyric> mapletian: 嗯呐是的 lyric
<mapletian> Lyric: 居然没被抢注= =
<Lyric> mapletian: 因为还要求有姓。。
<abine> ？
<Lyric> 名+姓@tencent.com
<mapletian> Lyric: = =，这给忘了
<Lyric> mapletian: 你呢
<mapletian> Lyric: 我本来打算用maplebeats的。。。。发现太长了:(
<abine> tencent？
<abine> 小马哥的
<Lyric> mapletian: 我研究了三天才选了lyric
<onlylove> 十美分？
<mapletian> Lyric: 就只用了maple
<Lyric> mapletian: 你确定...?
<mapletian> Lyric: 3天？
<Lyric> mapletian: 中文音译 麻婆
<onlylove> 麻婆豆腐
<mapletian> Lyric: ......完蛋了
<abine> 媒婆
<Lyric> mapletian: 对啊。我对着American Popular Baby Names Top 1000研究了三天
<abine> 应该是媒婆
 * mapletian 我晕，忘了发音这个问题了
<mapletian> Lyric: 唉，早知道就咨询一下你了:(
<Lyric> mapletian: 挂上VPN 打开 http://www.ssa.gov/OACT/babynames/
<kk> Lyric 啥标题, ⇪ Popular Baby Names
<gfrog> mapletian: 乃的名比不撸 bluezd 的好多啦
<Lyric> mapletian: 选popular name by birth
<Lyric> 输入你喜欢的年份
<Lyric> 选top 1000
<gfrog> mapletian: 所以读音不是问题。
<Lyric> 然后去看男名
<bluezd> gfrog: 是嘛，没发现
<leohxj> Lyric, 我不输入密码也能使用这个昵称？
<Lyric> leohxj: 可以
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] mapletian@tencent.com ？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 果然是姓田……
 * mapletian ......
<Lyric> mapletian: 7天内还能改
<onlylove> 赶紧改掉
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] “[Lyric] 名+姓@tencent.com”
<mapletian> Lyric: 可以直接改？
<Lyric> mapletian: 邮件说的。以最后一次提交为准
<mapletian> Lyric: 但是有些地方好像不能改啊
<Lyric> mapletian: 你去看看
<Lyric> 最近 Linuxtoy 都没有人对喷，不幸福 http://linuxtoy.org/archives/bodhi-linux-2-2-0.htmlv
<cfy> yunfan: 那个clojure超过nginx
<cfy> yunfan: 有链接么？
<adam8157> \rs: 你用offlineimap不
<mapletian> Lyric: 没法选啊，一个都不认识
<Lyric> mapletian: 参考下这篇文章 http://www.pgbovine.net/choosing-english-name.htmhttp://www.pgbovine.net/choosing-english-name.htm
<Lyric> mapletian: 他建议选前300，我觉得他没考虑到中国人多，选top 1000都可以
<Lyric> mapletian: 2. 如果可能，选个发音像中文名的。一般都选不到，我就挑个首字母相同的
<Lyric> mapletian: 3. 他说不要选变体，我觉得关系不大
<Lyric> mapletian: 4. 名字的含义，我觉得不是很重要。
<mapletian> Lyric: 恩
<Lyric> mapletian: 我选名字主要考虑发音是否容易，拼写是否好看简单（包括缩写）
<Lyric> mapletian: 还有就是和姓放一起比较和谐
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 赞同。
<Lyric> mapletian: 考虑到很多中国人发音不准，某些不错的名字就舍弃了，例如Julius和Arthur
<bye_bye> imtxc: 想投豆瓣的sa
<bye_bye> cfy: ^^
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 鱿鱼乌斯和亚瑟。
<Lyric> 嗯
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我觉得叫 jack 不错。
<Lyric> 我蛮喜欢的。但是估计音译会变味于是
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 可以避免自己被人人肉。
<Lyric> jack就像「小明」，满地都是
<mapletian> Lyric: titus怎么样
<Lyric> 怎么发音的。。
<mapletian> tai te s
<Lyric> 塔特斯？
<Lyric> 缩写T.T
<Lyric> 哈哈
<mapletian> t'taitəs]
<Lyric> 还行
<cfy> bye_bye: 豆瓣是北京的？
<bye_bye> cfy: 恩. 
<mapletian> 就它了～～
<cfy> bye_bye: 一个一个都离开啊。。。
<cfy> bye_bye: 一个一个都离开rh啊。。。
<Lyric> mapletian: 就怕被发音成提特斯
<cfy> bye_bye: 挺好，搞gentoo :D
<bye_bye> cfy: 我不算离开, 他们到现在还没给我正式合同.
<Lyric> mapletian: 以后就叫你TT了
<Lyric> mapletian: 套套
<Lyric> 套套
<mapletian> Lyric: 。。。。
<Lyric> 你搞个A开头的？
<Lyric> AT
<mapletian> Lyric: 我看看
<Lyric> 我觉得A开头的缩写都很霸气
<mapletian> at力场不错。。。
<bye_bye> av
<Lyric> 例如 AT，AW, AJ
<mapletian> A开头的一共也没几个
<Lyric> 很多啊
<mapletian> Andrew 听起来像安桌一样 = =
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 安德鲁。
<mapletian> Adam。。。
<mapletian> 这不是蛋蛋么
<bye_bye> cfy: check msg
<mapletian> 郭富城（Aaron）
<onlylove> bye_bye: 在豆瓣站稳以后求拉
<bye_bye> onlylove: 只是想投, 离站稳, 十万八千里呀...
<roylez> mapletian: 哪里....
<bye_bye> onlylove: 有这时间, 你自己都投过去了...
<onlylove> bye_bye: 我刚签的，得到14年7月
<onlylove> bye_bye: 估计那时候你也站稳 了，正好过去
<bye_bye> onlylove: ti那么好的公司, 待着呗.
<bye_bye> onlylove: 谁说的, 很可能人家直接不要我好不好.
<onlylove> bye_bye: 亲……it外包
<onlylove> bye_bye: 只是在TI上班而已
<bye_bye> onlylove: 不是ti吗? 德州扒鸡, 不, 德州仪器
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你丫进豆瓣了?
<bye_bye> onlylove: 那你泡个ti的妹子也行呀...
<onlylove> bye_bye: 我上班的地方在TI，但是人事关系不在
<bye_bye> imtxc: 想投而已...
<bye_bye> onlylove: 哦, 劳务输出?
<bye_bye> onlylove: 泡了ti前台. 
<onlylove> bye_bye: 就这样的，而且ti的前台……不是很好看
<onlylove> bye_bye: 前台也是劳务输出
<bye_bye> onlylove: ... ...
<iGoogle> ti啥好？鸟都不鸟它。业务没妹子。
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 有妹子能怎么样?
<onlylove> 神这咋了
<bye_bye> onlylove: 神一看就是怨念呀...
<iGoogle> 至少还谈谈嘛。
<bye_bye> iGoogle: lol...
<onlylove> 销售那边有不少妹子的，研发这边少点，但是也有
 * bye_bye 那天把送到嘴边的妹子赶走了... 后悔....
<iGoogle> 没见过
<onlylove> bye_bye: 多大了？
<iGoogle> bye_bye: 吃药嘛。
<bye_bye> onlylove: 我? 21
<iGoogle> 后悔药
<bye_bye> iGoogle: ... sigh... 后悔呀...
<mapletian> bye_bye: 你再把自己送到她嘴边呀
<iGoogle> bye_bye: 脱了一半，赶跑了？
<onlylove> bye_bye: 没啥，还有机会，等再大点就别这样了，妹子耗不起
 * bye_bye 孔明灯是把妹利器呀...
<iGoogle> mapletian: 啥破nick nnnnd
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 那倒不是...
<maplebeats> iGoogle: 神教育得是。。。
<iGoogle> bye_bye: 说说详情。我们帮忙研究下
<bye_bye> maplebeats: 算了, 马上离开广州了...
<bye_bye> iGoogle: ... 算了...
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 不用研究...
 * bye_bye 
<maplebeats> bye_bye: 说出来让大家高兴高兴
<onlylove> 我突然想起来了，好像销售那边有不少FAE，和神谈业务的可能是FAE，因为妹子对技术细节不是很了解
 * bye_bye  只能说, 孔明灯这东西, 不错...
<iGoogle> 广州。。。一生的悔恨。-> bye_bye
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 还好, 广州好吃的不错. 
<iGoogle> onlylove: 业务和fae都没见过。
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你用孔明灯做过设呢么.
<imtxc> 做过什么
<bye_bye> imtxc: 放飞呀...
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你个渣渣. 
<imtxc> bye_bye: 放飞个妹
<bye_bye> imtxc: 还欠我两顿饭呢.
<onlylove> imtxc: 明显钓妹子
<bye_bye> imtxc: 就是放飞孔明灯呀....
 * bye_bye 北京貌似没得卖, 打算买十个带回去~ lol
<imtxc> bye_bye: 买10个回北京不错啊,就跟漂流瓶一样放
<onlylove> 北京好像有卖那种求生用的竹蜻蜓的
<bye_bye> imtxc: 不一样. 孔明灯飞一会儿, 就烧着了.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 尸骨无存...
<onlylove> 就是用橡皮筋往天上弹的那种
<bye_bye> imtxc: 漂流瓶, 别人摇一摇就能捡到
<imtxc> bye_bye: 就烧没了啊 那没意思
<onlylove> 那样的孔明灯大概北京可能不准放
 * bye_bye 电话
<onlylove> iGoogle: 你买的片子少了，你一次要十万片试试
<maplebeats> 飞机撞上孔明灯不是要坠毁么
<onlylove> 应该飞不了那么高
<iGoogle> 一个月都这么多。 onlylove lol
<iGoogle> bye_bye: 你挂孔明灯回家？
<king0> 嘿
<imtxc> 北京不是连炮仗都不让放么
<king0> ?
<maplebeats> imtxc: 主城区不是都不让放么
<imtxc> 不让放炮拒绝过年.
<onlylove> 看吧……妹子不会弄qq,整天用网页qq抱怨难用……
<maplebeats> imtxc: = =
<maplebeats> onlylove: 用网页QQ的，除了特殊情况，就一堆linuxer了。。。
<imtxc> maplebeats: 弄杆老土枪 放几响很带感啊.
<onlylove> maplebeats: 现实是一个妹子不会玩
<maplebeats> imtxc: 警察叔叔也这么觉得 
<imtxc> maplebeats: 我在农村放的
<maplebeats> onlylove: 你只需要一张windows安装盘 = =
<onlylove> maplebeats: 这边都是netinstall
 * imtxc 不让响那还是过年么.
<onlylove> imtxc: 大概是08年吧，那时候济南刚解禁，还只是在指定地点
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: qbzr很赞啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 城市有人管
<cfy> bye_bye: 找个上海杭州的。。。
<imtxc> maplebeats: 为嘛大家说linux不方便的时候都是说qq而不是office呢?
<cfy> imtxc: 也许因为天天上qq
<cfy> imtxc: 半年才用一次word,而且临时切下也没什么
<imtxc> cfy: 我为了doc文档得装个虚拟机...
<cfy> imtxc:  除非你一天到晚需要编辑。。。那确实蛋疼
<imtxc> cfy: 上头给的文档全是doc...
<imtxc> cfy: 而且要修订之后提交.
<maplebeats> imtxc: 因为电脑大部分时间是用来玩的。。
<cfy> imtxc: ....
<imtxc> wps说好的这个月发beta的  捉急啊
<nicol> imtxc: haishi yong crossover
<maplebeats> imtxc: wps现在已经基本能用了
<imtxc> maplebeats: 好像现在还需要申请安装包.
<maplebeats> imtxc: 你要我发你
<imtxc> maplebeats: A8? 谢谢
<maplebeats> imtxc: A7...
<imtxc> maplebeats: 有64位的deb么
<maplebeats> imtxc: 我找找
<maplebeats> imtxc: 我只有a7
<imtxc> maplebeats: 也行了~ 我试试
<yunfan> cfy: 我不记得了 你让ofan给你搜下聊天记录 或者搜索昨天的irc log
<cfy> yunfan: 我记得你昨天和我说的时候就没有链接给我。。
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 应用程序 ubuntu软件中心已意外关闭 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398528 常用的办法试过了```` 在线等待。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jo_dy — 2013-01-07 15:35 
<yunfan> cfy: 我昨天发了来着 wait 我找找看 主要是今天ssh隧道封了 我自己都没代理用了 我现在用mosh 登录上来没问题 就是不能开隧道 nnd
<cfy> yunfan: ...
<yunfan> cfy: https://github.com/ptaoussanis/clojure-web-server-benchmarks
<kk> yunfan ⇪ t: ptaoussanis/clojure-web-server-benchmarks · GitHub
<cfy> yunfan: okay
<cfy> yunfan: 好像看不懂的样子。。
<cfy> yunfan: 哦。看懂了。。。
<yunfan> cfy: 如何
<cfy> yunfan: 好像还真不错的样子。
<imtxc> yunfan: 你的vps被认证了?
<yunfan> imtxc: 只是墙升级而已 只要是ssh连接  不管什么端口 隔一阵就掐断
<yunfan> cfy: 所以你有了下一步学习的目标了
<cfy> yunfan: :D
<leohxj> 最近大家都用什么翻墙的？
<maplebeats> leohxj: 有肉身
<leohxj> maplebeats, ....这个nb
<king0> 肉身?
<leohxj> king0, 出国
<onlylove> leohxj: 外企上班吧
<leohxj> onlylove, 这样也叫肉身出墙啊
<king0> 噢
<maplebeats> leohxj: 拿外企的工资在国内生活还是挺安逸的
<yunfan> cfy: 最近在家了么
<king0> 嘿嘿。。
<yunfan> maplebeats: 赞同 不过别在帝都生活就好
<Lyric> maplebeats: 外企研发的入门工资不算高啊。除了互联网外企
<king0> 有免费vpn么
<maplebeats> king0: 没有
<yunfan> Lyric: 国企难道更高？
<Lyric> yunfan: 嗯呐。有可能。
<Lyric> yunfan: 看啥国企啥部门了
<maplebeats> Lyric: ...国企那说啥啊= =
 * maplebeats 国企不是啥都有么。。
<Lyric> maplebeats: 你看oracle啥的给毕业生的工资很一般啊
<Lyric> 看啥国企了...
<maplebeats> Lyric: oracle是贱嘛。。。
<Lyric> maplebeats: 别的也一般啊。例如suse, rh ..
<cfy> yunfan: 在啊
<Lyric> 当然没有那么累大概..
<yunfan> cfy: 我昨天给一个人去信问lisp在国内的商业界使用 他跟我说美味书签  然后跟我说他们的系统也有clojure的 但是都是给央企和部委做的 不方便透露  哼哼
<Lyric> 思科也是
<cfy> yunfan: 无所谓。。。。真心无所谓。
<maplebeats> Lyric: 相对嘛。。。拿华为和思科这样子一比，就知道了。。。
<Lyric> maplebeats: 那是。。相同行业确实差一大截
<king0> maplebeats: 做什么的
<maplebeats> king0: 啥是做什么的？
<king0> maplebeats: 在外企干什么活
<yunfan> cfy: 只是告诉你许多业界的人潜水而已 就跟forth一样 现在才披露几十年前许多街机游戏是用那个开发的
<maplebeats> king0: 我咋知道。。
<cfy> yunfan: 嗯，我也要努力成为lisper
<yunfan> cfy: 一起努力呗
<cfy> yunfan: :D
<king0> lisp?
<maplebeats> cfy: 嘛，来做py吧
<king0> maplebeats: o。。你不是外企的么
<maplebeats> king0: 你眼花了
<pocoyo> cfy: 
<yunfan> 我现在就在做py nnd
<yunfan> py的list comp我想做两件事的时候就麻烦了
<king0> maplebeats: 噢。。小弟初来
<yunfan> 得用点hack 不如lisp系的优雅 不过py的list comp语法本身优雅 额 真纠结
<maplebeats> yunfan: 哪个实用，用哪个
<yunfan> maplebeats: 切换不是那么简单的  不过我已经有打算下一步用clojure来代替目前py分析日志的部分
<yunfan> selector部分还得用sh
<king0> 嘿嘿。。你们觉得哪个动态语言好
<maplebeats> king0: py，坐等被喷
<yunfan> king0: 你的好是什么标准？ 好看 好用 好装比？
<kk> 新 华东校区 • 江苏信息学院 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398530 有苏信院的吗？我是11级电气自动化的学生 统计信息: 发表于 由 落寞的枫叶 — 2013-01-07 16:18 
<cfy> maplebeats: 你给我上海或者杭州找个py工作，我马上专py...
<yunfan> cfy: 杭州有 
<maplebeats> cfy: 你要找工作，学java啊
<king0> yunfan:当然是好用
<cfy> yunfan: 内推？能边实习边学习么？
<yunfan> king0: 那好用体现在什么地方  ide亲和？ 库多？ 优雅？
<cfy> maplebeats: java就算了。
<yunfan> cfy: 我跟招人的不内部啊 
<cfy> yunfan: @_@
<onlylove> yunfan: 你再问人要被问疯了
<onlylove> king0: 你自己每个都试试了
<king0> yueyan:能快速实现想法
<cfy> yunfan: maplebeats
<maplebeats> king0: 必需是py
<yunfan> onlylove: 这叫反转 如果别人要问你一个发疯的问题 你就反问到他发疯
<cfy> yunfan: maplebeats: bye_bye: 能找个用emacs编辑的，我就满足了
<king0> 。。，每个都试试。。
<onlylove> king0: 每种动态语言都这么说
<maplebeats> cfy: py..
<bye_bye> cfy: 啥?
<maplebeats> js算不算
<cfy> bye_bye: 说找工作，主某种语言
<cfy> maplebeats: 当然
<cfy> maplebeats: 能coffeescript么？
<bye_bye> cfy: 哦, emacs还是写lisp最爽.
<iGoogle> cfy: 中文
<maplebeats> cfy: 英文
<yunfan> cfy: 你为毛一定要内推呢 试试发简历就是了 你不要以为他们会考你技能多吊  对你这种刚毕业的 人家就看你态度如何 学习能力怎样 当然我说的是靠谱企业
<king0> onlylove:怎么说？
<onlylove> yunfan: 靠谱企业不多
<cfy> yunfan: 我以为内推才行。。。。那求推荐企业名字
<cfy> iGoogle: maplebeats: @_@
<onlylove> king0: 每种语言都说自己易于快速实现想法，那不是么？
<cfy> bye_bye: cl真爽
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个是实情 不过从社区邮件列表里找到的招聘还算靠谱
<bye_bye> cfy: 是呀.
<yunfan> onlylove: 恩 包括java 需要借助框架与ide
<iGoogle> cfy: 灌水maillist
<cfy> iGoogle: 嗯
<iGoogle> 这是可以的
<king0> onlylove:。。，目前只会c。。
<maplebeats> king0: 会C就够了嘛
<maplebeats> king0: 去给kernel提交几个补丁，肯定有人会要你的
<king0> 还是写作业去了
<cfy> maplebeats: @_@
<iGoogle> 补鸡血
<yunfan> cfy: 去python-cn这个邮件列表里看下 另外 python中国有个招聘专区 额
<king0> maplebeats:我会说我只是皮毛么
 * maplebeats python-cn拒我两次了。。。
<cfy> yunfan: 然后我以只能看懂大概py逻辑的水平去应聘？！
<maplebeats> cfy: 为嘛不去
<cfy> iGoogle: 听说长沙罚警察了。。
<iGoogle> 啥
<maplebeats> ?
<cfy> iGoogle: 警察乱停车，非公务时间开警车
<cfy> iGoogle: 被处罚了
<cfy> maplebeats: 难道你是长沙的？
<maplebeats> cfy: 当然不是
<iGoogle> 这一直有
<iGoogle> 风口就查
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: gaoji...
<maplebeats> 我们这经常能看到成都军区的车开过去开过恶报
<maplebeats> s/恶报/来
<iGoogle> 武警的，被罚款了。哪才是新闻
<maplebeats> iGoogle: 一般不可能吧
<cfy> iGoogle: 不可能的
<cfy> iGoogle: 应该管不到
<iGoogle> 咋不可能。搞2次了。打群架。lol
<maplebeats> iGoogle: 没警察会去管武警的
<cfy> iGoogle: 军区自己人来查，也不罚款
<maplebeats> iGoogle: ......你们长沙治安真好
<iGoogle> 啥好。。。。@@
<roylez> hamo_dooloo: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046jw1e0k4cg7vsqg.gif
<roylez> hamo_dooloo: 黑猫炸
<roylez> adam8157: 前台搞定没？
<iGoogle> 摸摸主席尾巴
<maplebeats> roylez: 这。。这。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 没前台
<iGoogle> 尾巴没了
<roylez> adam8157: 那你还不跳槽？
<iGoogle> adam8157: 以后，弟妹就是前台
<iGoogle> roylez: 你的前台，搞定没
<nicol> adam8157: 前台?
<roylez> iGoogle: 我没练这项技能
<roylez> iGoogle: adam8157 专精这个
<iGoogle> roylez: 你不能毕业啊。18m的功力不足嘛。
<yunfan> cfy: 我当年来帝都求职py 就看了几晚上的python简明教程啊 你就看看那个 然后了解点特别需要注意的 比如unicode 正则 列表推导式 generator和list的区别 tuple的特性 itertools functools decorator用法 这些我觉得就可以算初级了
<bye_bye> cf
<iGoogle> yunfan: 那是死猫碰到啥
<bye_bye> cfy: 你要面python岗位?
<iGoogle> 瞎猫
<yunfan> iGoogle: 嘿嘿 随你怎么说
<iGoogle> 下班了。。。
<roylez> yunfan: ... 你就这样卖出去的？
<hamo_dooloo> roylez: 有个呆湾妹纸可以考虑
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 你机器人呢?
<iGoogle> 狒狒找小姐去了。 nnnnd
<iGoogle> 没开
<bye_bye> ...
<yunfan> roylez: 对啊 当然面试的人看了我博客 对我的广泛兴趣比较感兴趣 我们在一起聊了下brainfuck
<roylez> hamo_dooloo: 呆湾的好，声音带萌的
<roylez> yunfan: ...
<hamo_dooloo> roylez: 必然萌
<yunfan> 还有我的xml+xslt做的一个demo
<zmcbb30> roylez: 金老板好
<cfy> yunfan: gaoji....
<roylez> zmcbb30: 大包子好
<roylez> zmcbb30: 最近玩啥呢？好久不见
<zmcbb30> roylez: 玩打工
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 12.04如何启用Dodge Windows？？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398532 sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager 开始： 1.加源（app）Ctrl +Alt +T 代码: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ikarosdev/unity-revamped 2.安装 代码: sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get upgrade 3.注销 别忘了注销。 4. …
<yunfan> cfy: 刚开始 你指望人家要你写操作系统么 还是弄个核心算法？
<hamo_dooloo> roylez: 金老板，没片片看了
<cfy> yunfan: 我不知道。。。。处于深度迷茫状态
<roylez> hamo_dooloo: 我下班
<hamo_dooloo> roylez: 回家找片片去
<yunfan> cfy: 你不能跟那些大牛比啊 像阿蛋 一开始就搞booter 还有那个谁  好久没来了 也是浙江的 还跟我一个大学城了 自己写个操作系统的
<cfy> yunfan: 擦。。。。我把他名字也忘了。。。
<cfy> yunfan: nick忘了。。
<cfy> kandu
<cfy> yunfan: 看你这记性
<yunfan> cfy: 他好久没来了 
<cfy> yunfan: :D
<yunfan> cfy: 怀疑是饿死了:]
<cfy> yunfan: - -!
<yunfan> cfy: 反正他说在家给他妹妹的mp4写个操作系统 不写出来不罢休 我估计是哼哼
<cfy> yunfan: @_@
<palomino|working> .........
<palomino|working> 对妹妹这么执着
<bye_bye> cfy: 30天自制操作系统, 那书怎么样?
<cfy> bye_bye: 没看过。。。
<cfy> yunfan: 有weibo么？
 * hamo_dooloo 拜阿蛋！
<cfy> hamo_dooloo: 有weibo么？
<yunfan> cfy: 你说他的微薄？ 好像没
<cfy> yunfan: i mean you
<bye_bye> cfy: 按照那书上面的写一个, 当作毕业设计不错. 
<hamo_dooloo> cfy: 没有
<cfy> hamo_dooloo: ...
<cfy> bye_bye: gaoji....
<bye_bye> hamo_dooloo: ....
<bye_bye> hamo_dooloo: 求请客. 
<bye_bye> adam8157: 求请客. 
<bluezd> bye_bye: 你说电影学院的那些人的毕设都是啥啊？ 自己拍个一路向西 ？
<bye_bye> bluezd: 不知道, 帮你问问?
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 求请客
<bye_bye> bluezd: 一路向西不好看. 剧情太多了. 
<bluezd> bye_bye: 节操啊
<cfy> bye_bye: .............
<byzantium> 大家好
<byzantium> 有在的吗
<byzantium> 想问下 有命令使得网络断开一会吗？
<kk> byzantium, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<pocoyo> 没在的
<byzantium> 并且可以重新链接
<pocoyo> 除了机器人
<cfy> byzantium: ifconfig {interface} down
<byzantium> 怎么查interface那？
<byzantium> 我想直接断网
<onlylove> 那么费事， invokrc.d networking stop
<byzantium> 我想模拟一种场景，使得 断网后在设定时间后自动重新链接
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: gaoji蛋
<cfy> byzantium: nick好熟悉啊
<cfy> byzantium: 可以用iptables阻断所有包
<byzantium> 我先说一下我的应用场景吧
<yunfan> adam8157: 一家人还欺负
<cfy> yunfan: 记得关注我哦
<byzantium> 就是首先我是两台机器相连，win7和linux，
<byzantium> win7和linux建立链接后， 会从linux发数据给win7
<cfy> byzantium: 上海的呀
<cfy> byzantium: 我和你认识么？
<byzantium> 我想模拟一下，当linux和win7在传输数据的过程中断掉网络然后重新链接看看我的模型怎么样
<byzantium> 呵呵 对你很熟系
<yunfan> cfy: 那要看你的关注数是否小于被关注数  这是我的follow rule
<byzantium> 因为你经常在这个channel里
<cfy> yunfan:  肯定的呀
<hamo_dooloo> freeflying: 候总，求个帽子阿
<yunfan> cfy: 你运气好 10==10
<cfy> yunfan: 不大于
<byzantium> 谁给点见解那
<cfy> yunfan: ....　擦。。。。。真是麻烦哦。。
<freeflying> hamo_dooloo: 先请吃饭啊
<onlylove> 直接拔掉网线了
<byzantium> 自动的
<cfy> byzantium: 不和你说了么，要么down
<cfy> byzantium: 要么添加个iptables规则
<hamo_dooloo> freeflying: 刚才又被淡淡踢了，太憋屈拉
<byzantium> 奥 好的 
<byzantium> 我试试
<byzantium> 呵呵
<freeflying> hamo_dooloo: lol
<cfy> byzantium: 这两个都行啊，都不麻烦，你把除了lo的都down就行
<hamo_dooloo> freeflying: 求个永久帽子啊
<bye_bye> hamo_dooloo: 我觉得你很享受呀...
<cfy> bye_bye: 必须的。。。。。
<onlylove> hamo_dooloo: 以后上班的时候直接踢真人
<hamo_dooloo> bye_bye: 你妹
<byzantium> cfy, 好的 适逢按写
<hamo_dooloo> onlylove: 不踢，踢不着
<byzantium> 我在浦东这块
<archl> hamo_dooloo: 。。。
<hamo_dooloo> archl: 裸姐你点点啥？
<archl> freeflying:  现在有更多同僚了在这个频道了，你有什么感触？
 * bluezd 要学会珍惜 hamo_dooloo 
 * hamo_dooloo ...
<archl> hamo_dooloo: 你就是一受气包？
<hamo_dooloo> freeflying: ^^^看看啊，忍不了啦
<archl> adam8157:  要珍惜 hamo_dooloo 
 * hamo_dooloo 这频道真是呆不下去了...太gaoji了...
<yunfan> cfy: 我给你抬抬手的 扶助新人而已
<kk> 新 编译或打包 • 本人在对软件源码不能正确编译，有偿求帮助，qq916328682 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398536 本人在对软件源码不能正确编译，有偿求帮助，qq916328682 统计信息: 发表于 由 孙加友 — 2013-01-07 17:23 
<freeflying> archl: 玩儿该有啥感受呢？
<adam8157> freeflying: 求2fa脚本
<freeflying> adam8157: no, I don't have it
<freeflying> adam8157: 找你老板申请yubikey
<jusss> cfy: 有没有能指定发射信号的频率的设备？
<yunfan> jusss: ] SDR  soft defined radio 
<yunfan> jusss: 不贵 几百美元样子 让阿蛋买给送你
<onlylove> jusss: 你学校的网络封bt不
<jusss> yunfan: ...几百美元。。。
<yunfan> jusss: 而已
<jusss> onlylove: 学校不让学生用学校的网络，只让用外面的网络
<jusss> onlylove: 学校的网络只能在学校机房用
<onlylove> jusss: 什么学校……这么……
<onlylove> jusss: 那你用bt的时候走过梯子么
<jusss> onlylove: 学校机房从网上下东西只有几KB/s,但是从网易的邮件服务器上下东西时，2MB/s
<jusss> onlylove: 我下东西一般用cmcc-edu
<yunfan> jusss: 你们学校是网易内网呢
<jusss> yunfan: 不知道，从腾讯的那个邮件服务器上下东西也能有2MB/s,
<jusss> yunfan: 就是从邮件服务器下有2MB/s,从百度mp3 天空软件 等其它的网站下只有几KB/s
<yunfan> jusss:说明网易的出口很多呗
<onlylove> jusss: 你那东西多少流量？经得住bt的折腾？
<jusss> onlylove: cmcc-edu每月有40G流量的上限
<onlylove> jusss: 40G……比联通的3G大方多了，至少下个2G大小的电影不愁
<jusss> onlylove: 我上个月收到10086的短信说我本月已用流量超过了35G,到了40G就封号，不让再用
<jusss> onlylove: 我开cmcc-edu就是用来下电影的
<jusss> onlylove: 一个月20+部电影
<jusss> onlylove: 中移动的cmcc-edu都覆盖到县了，你们那应该也有覆盖吧，就是网速只有200KB/s
<onlylove> jusss: 扫不到
<jusss> onlylove: 你会老家了？
<jusss> 回
 * hamo_dooloo 晚上吃啥...
<onlylove> jusss: 我在家一般的不看wifi，但是我住的地方扫不到，而且我现在上班的地方也扫不到
<jusss> hamo_dooloo: 吃尖椒炒鸡蛋或番茄鸡蛋
<hamo_dooloo> jusss: 恩恩，就吃蛋蛋了
<onlylove> hamo_dooloo: 你差不多了
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • [简单难度]英雄萨姆3-无处可藏 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398541 object 游戏没有声音那！！！！！ 英雄萨姆3-断翼 统计信息: 发表于 由 Hello World! — 2013-01-07 17:42 
<cfy> jusss: 有吧
<jusss> cfy: 想整个手机信号屏蔽仪
<cfy> jusss: 记得你只要能产生特定频率的信号，然后再加上足够的功率和天线就能发射
<cfy> jusss: 哦
<jusss> cfy: wifi的信号是不是也能屏蔽？
<cfy> jusss: 理论上都是可以的。
<yunfan> jusss: 要干扰gsm wifi这种不用买sdr 买几美元的就行
<cfy> jusss: 不过我电子专业学得不是很好，你可以找找　ee寻求专业意见
<cfy> jusss: 成品应该挺多的，taobao搜搜
 * cfy afk
<jusss> yunfan: 啥地方有卖
<onlylove> 手机信号屏蔽，不是就是一个伪造基站么
<onlylove> 这个可以看下移动通讯网络，关于蜂窝网络的连接
<lmh_> adam8157, 开始工作了？
<adam8157> lmh_: en
<lmh_> adam8157, 领电脑了吗？
<adam8157> lmh_: 休的打探机密
<yunfan> jusss: 淘宝上搜下
<lmh_> adam8157, kk
<hamo_dooloo> lmh_: 蛋蛋就会装，你懂的
<lmh_> hamo_dooloo, 我觉得也是，
<hamo_dooloo> lmh_: lol
<jusss> yunfan: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.2.RK3ftJ&id=21905192380
<kk> jusss 啥标题, ⇪ 厂家直销SDR软体无线电DVB-T/DAB+E4000-淘宝网
<jusss> yunfan: 是这种东东吗
<onlylove> jusss: 我估计我住的地方没有edu的信号
<yunfan> 重大新闻   http://solidot.org.feedsportal.com/c/33236/f/556826/s/2741b695/l/0L0Ssolidot0Borg0Cstory0Dsid0F32993/story01.htm
<kk> yunfan 啥标题, ⇪ Solidot | 中国宣布将停止劳教制度
<jusss> onlylove: 那都有啥无线信号呀，你搜搜比如ChinaNet CMCC CMCC-Auto 
<onlylove> jusss: 可能住的地方建筑物太多，就能搜到附近一个宾馆的，cmcc的真没有
<yunfan> jusss: 不用 我刚才说了 如果你只是要搞gsm 和wifi 不需要sdr 另外 那个销售的是 接受的 不是发射的 那东西我以前买过
<jusss> yunfan: 哦
<yunfan> jusss: 那东西我家里有两个 只收不发  你别被坑了
<onlylove> 看来有人被坑过
<yunfan> 一开始我以为可以发射 nnd
<yunfan> 原来只是可以任意改接受频率
<jusss> yunfan: ...
<onlylove> 下班回家……
<yunfan> jusss: 你不要惊讶 现在许多无线芯片接受频率都是固定的
<jusss> yunfan: 嗯，如果能DIY一个出来就好了，可惜没那个实力。。。
<yunfan> jusss: 你可以的 只是要小心公安 lol
<yunfan> jusss: 另外4G的那些标准里 有跳频的 理论上也可以软件修改发射频率 只是被限制在一个规定的频段里  但比wifi固定档好点
<cfy> jusss: 发射理论上没有这么麻烦
<jusss> cfy: 无线电理论知识为0.。。
<cfy> jusss: 你真的这么想知道么？
<cfy> jusss: 我有个老师专门搞高频的。。。。。你有啥问题。。。你告诉我，我帮你问问
<jusss> cfy: 看人家国外那些geek,真是啥也搞很是羡慕
<jusss> cfy: 嗯，我先想想
<imtxc> jusss: 没证你就想搞无线电?
<jusss> imtxc: ...
<yunfan> imtxc: 所以要选择gsm wifi频段 这样查不出来 哼哼
<yunfan> 不过缺点就是发射不了很远
<alvin_quiet_mode> 频率越高，距离越近。要发射得远，提高功率呗。 10万W什么的随便上
<imtxc> yunfan: gsm频段被抓了那罪过就大了,移动公司告你
<cfy> 谁说查不出来的。。。
<cfy> 只要想查。。。。。你完蛋了
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 我已无力吐槽！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398544 我宣布我们重庆邮电大学已经被电信攻陷，从此用不了任何linux系统了 电信的那些坑爹B，只要非netkeeper登录的账号都要被踢入黑名单。我已经被踢入了 为了我的上网大业 不得不妥协！哎。。如果可以骂人 …
<yunfan> imtxc: 关键是很难抓
<yunfan> imtxc: 到处都有人在用那个频段 很难定位你
<alvin_quiet_mode> 大哥，无线精度是按米单位算的
<yunfan> 人机人手一部啊 大佬
<alvin_quiet_mode> 难道1米范围内有100台？
<yunfan> 有几台就行了 
<yunfan> 只要你设备别夸张就好
<alvin_quiet_mode> 那也行。因为你要主动发送信号的。所以这个功率必然是很大的。普通手机是不行的。。
<yunfan> 毛 手机不主动发信号只收听？
<alvin_quiet_mode> 毛，你他妈不是说要搞无线电吗？手机跟基站之间的算毛
<Lyric> 下班啦
<yunfan> 手机跟基站的就不叫无线电了？ 
<yunfan> 难道叫电缆连接？
<Lyric> 莫西莫西
<yunfan> 那无线充电的距离比手机跟基站的还近呢
<imtxc> yunfan: 对啊, 定位个基站好像很准确
 * slucx haha
<yunfan> imtxc: 主要是你用他的频段 不容易被监控识别
<yunfan> 如果伪装成正常通信就更好
<alvin_quiet_mode> 不说了，射程10米的东西
 * imtxc 射程
<cfy> 。。。。
<yunfan> 绝对不止10m 因为我去山里亲戚家还有信号 他们那信号塔分布在几个山头上 村里也没中继
<namoamitabuddha> 第288条：违反国家规定，擅自设置、使用无线电台(站)，或者擅自占用频率，经责令停止使用后拒不停止使用，干扰无线电通讯正常进行，造成严重后果的，处三年以下有期徒刑、拘役或者管制，并处或者单处罚金。
<king0> whois cfy
<king0> 。。。
<yunfan> 所以低调点
<cfy> king0: 调查我？！
<cfy> 嘻嘻
<cfy> 我是有cloak的
<king0> cfy:试一下命令。。你信么
 * yunfan 查询的 IP：112.96.131.61 来自：广东省佛山市
<king0> 出来了?
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<imtxc> -h
<imtxc> bye_bye: 哈哈
<stardiviner> 问一下，想要找一个室外环境监控方案，农田周围设置监控，有什么主意么？任何想法都可以说说。
<stardiviner> 要linux下的
<maplebeats> stardiviner: 自己写
<stardiviner> maplebeats: 写软件？怎么想都对我都不太靠谱，
<stardiviner> maplebeats: 不过这是最下也是最上策
<maplebeats> stardiviner: 那就去干吧。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 茄子 有 錄像功能，， 
<stardiviner> maplebeats: 摄像头对于linux下的支持怎么样？就市场上的摄像头而言？
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: chmsee？
<maplebeats> stardiviner: 全看运气~~
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 不是，那个软件叫啥来着？
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ cheese
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: right, 
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ 看，我中考都沒有考都記得幣你這個大學生好
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 初中保送大学了?
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 说明我这个半大学生垃圾嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 沒有讀過大學
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ ,, 額，， 
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: shit, 我记起你来了，你不是以前和我吵架的那个么？
<alvin_quiet_mode> fa1c0n 是 崔哲 ？
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ .. 額，有麼？ 你是誰？？
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 看名字我没想起来，不过看见那个nick后面的suffix就记起来了
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ suffix是什麼？？
<stardiviner> § 这个
<stardiviner> 我是伊凡塞斯
<stardiviner> shit
<stardiviner> WTF
<good0> ??
<alvin_quiet_mode> ←↓→|↓
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ 奸父？？
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ 奸夫？？
<alvin_quiet_mode> 介是 .中国 域名…………………………     http://xn--xwr12q.xn--fiqs8s/
<kk> alvin_quiet_mode 啥标题, ⇪ 崔哲博客
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ 你就是搶走 maya 的 ？
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 用得着抢么？
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 我从来不抢人，人自己跟着来
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ .. 
<stardiviner> 呵呵，
<stardiviner> 好开心
<alvin_quiet_mode> 听八卦
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ 我也很開心
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 没，耍耍很开心
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ 可以叫 你  伊萬諾夫
<alvin_quiet_mode> stardiviner: 你用 alienware 给小姑娘 秀了下 compiz，然后她跟你走了？
 * maplebeats 这也行？
<stardiviner> alvin_quiet_mode: 我秀了一个配置过的非常酷的conky，然后人家以为我是超级黑客，
<maplebeats> stardiviner: 然后她就跟你了？
<alvin_quiet_mode> stardiviner: 是不是本身两个人就在一个城市啊？
<stardiviner> maplebeats: 子非鱼，焉知鱼之乐，所以我不知道原因。
<imtxc> maplebeats: 媒婆, 为嘛装了 ia32-libs 运行wps还是不行呢
<stardiviner> 不过，鱼非汝，焉知汝不知鱼之乐。所以。。。。
<maplebeats> imtxc: 人品问题
<maplebeats> imtxc: 你ldd看看？
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 討厭 文言文 
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 这是古文，文言文是八股文的变种
<imtxc> 貌似缺好几个啊
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ 一樣討厭， 
<widon> 有没有让vim高亮更丰富的插件，现在用的desert.vim感觉和ide高亮差距比较大
<imtxc> libgthread
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 现在就ignore了你。呵呵，
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ 
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 自动filter和ignore规则清空后就安静了一段时间啊
<imtxc> widon: 还不够亮?
<alvin_rxg> 然则，非也，孰是，呜呼，啊咦，啊嚏！
<widon> imtxc, 恩，很多该高亮的，没有高亮。。
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§                             
<widon> imtxc, 你用的啥
<imtxc> widon: mokokai
<namoamitabuddha> vim 好像连 \??? 都不能高亮
<widon> imtxc, source insight里面，参数，结构体，全局变量，等等都是分别高亮的，看起来花花绿绿很好看
<imtxc> widon: 那么好色干嘛
<alvin_rxg> widon: 得装 对应 语言的 plugin。 vim colors 才不管哪个哪个高亮不高亮的。它只是个统一规则
<widon> alvin_rxg, 怎么搞吗，对应语言的plugin?哪一个/
<alvin_rxg> widon: 不知道。。。
<widon> alvin_rxg, ...
<namoamitabuddha> vim 很难做到 IDE 的一些功能
<imtxc> maplebeats: 额, 要装这么多的依赖....
<widon> namoamitabuddha, 确实如此
<alvin_rxg> widon: 比如 python 那样的 http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=790
<namoamitabuddha> 例如那种流程分析、语法分析什么的
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: python.vim - Enhanced version of the python syntax highlighting script : vim online
<imtxc> widon: 你写什么代码?
<widon> namoamitabuddha, 比如说ide大多可以判断宏是否已经定义，把它注明出来，vim就比较难
<widon> imtxc, c
<namoamitabuddha> 这个你可以自己写 vimscript
<alvin_rxg_bib> c.......... 还有啥没给高亮的？
<widon> alvin_rxg_bib, 我用desert.vim没高亮的多拉
<alvin_rxg_bib> 这跟 color scheme 没关系。。。
<widon> alvin_rxg_bib, 反正就是差很多
<widon> alvin_rxg_bib, vim好像认不到c语言
<alvin_rxg_bib> color scheme 规定了某个规则显示啥颜色它就显示啥颜色。。。不是说有高亮没高亮的
<namoamitabuddha> vim 里面很多都很难做的。例如你写到哪里，要求上面有个辅助的箭头告诉你指向哪里，这种做不到的。
<widon> 要丰富的高亮vim必须认识c语言
<widon> vim不够完美啊，linux下的ide也不够完美
<namoamitabuddha> widon: :set filetype
<namoamitabuddha> widon: 你看下是不是识别出 filetype 了
<widon> set filetype是对的
<widon> set filetype=c
<namoamitabuddha> 还有 filetype
<widon> 只是高亮了一些
<namoamitabuddha> 什么 detection, plugin, indent
<good0> 是要用vim写什么语言？
<widon> good0, c阿
<widon> 能做到像source insight高亮那么丰富吗？
<namoamitabuddha> 对了，你说什么东西没有高亮？
<namoamitabuddha> 你说参数名称什么的？
<imtxc> maplebeats: 我发现了 不是人品问题
<widon> namoamitabuddha, 多啦，现在没用windows不好开一个source insight给你说
<imtxc> maplebeats: 那个32位的库和现在用的有几个软件有冲突
<namoamitabuddha> widon: 要那些功能，你只能自己写 vimscript
<namoamitabuddha> widon: 自己写识别代码
<namoamitabuddha> widon: Linus 用的编辑器，没有语法高亮。
<widon> 啊啊，那么惨
<good0> 那个是vi吧
<namoamitabuddha> 不是
<widon> 我没linus那么厉害吧
<namoamitabuddha> 是 emacs 的某个什么
<widon> vi没有语法高亮，但是vim有
<good0> c语言那些部分没有高亮？我一直用vim写c++感觉挺正常
<namoamitabuddha> good0: 他是希望
<namoamitabuddha> good0: 例如 int foo(int bar)
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu推荐的youtube视频看不了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398551 0.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 youzhiyili — 2013-01-07 19:54 
<namoamitabuddha> good0: 这种 bar 都高亮
<good0> 变量名也要啊 这么狠
<stardiviner> 有没有会emacs lisp的？帮忙改一个octopress的插件，我想把一些插件中的路径改为设置在emacs的init.el文件中，插件的变量从配置中载入。 这是插件地址： https://github.com/gfreezy/octopress-emacs/blob/master/octopress.el 
<kk> stardiviner ⇪ t: octopress-emacs/octopress.el at master · gfreezy/octopress-emacs · GitHub
<widon> good0, 多的很啊。。。各种不同的比如说结构体变量，结构体定义，typedef定义的变量等等都必须各自高亮
<widon> good0, 反正做到source insight那种程度就差不多了
<alvin_rxg_bib> ......................................
<widon> 反正类型不同的，颜色都要不同
<namoamitabuddha> widon: C 是弱类型语言…… 至少说 C++ 有这要求才比较恰当。
<widon> 现在vim只高亮了常量和关键字等可怜的几项吧
<stardiviner> widon: 那你得要多少颜色啊？其实都可以做到，只要你能写出那么多匹配的正则，vim就可以显示。
<namoamitabuddha> 要知道开源世界的很多程序都是程序员根据自己的需求写的
<namoamitabuddha> 你这种需求很少有人有，所以没写过
<stardiviner> stardiviner: 你要真想要这功能，估计没人会去写这个，只有你自己写了
<widon> 只是希望高亮能够更丰富一点。。。如果有现成的最好了
<widon> 有source insight那么花花绿绿的就行了。。。
<stardiviner> widon: 我觉得只要能在代码上区分开主要的那些代码，那就可以了。黄色和浅黄色在一起也是多于
<stardiviner> 多于-〉多余
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<widon> 主要是有些人代码写的很乱，看得我眼都花了，需要高亮来拯救我
<imtxc> widon: 那就找个ide吧
<widon> imtxc, ide编辑能力没vim好
<imtxc> widon: 一边看 一边改
<namoamitabuddha> widon: boss?
<widon> namoamitabuddha, 什么boss啊
<good0> widon: 
<namoamitabuddha> widon: 否则怎么审核别人代码
<jusss_away> .
<widon> namoamitabuddha, 小兵，维护别人代码啊
<good0> widon: 用wine+source insight?
<widon> good0, 不用wine，而且ide编辑能力不行我不是很喜欢，source insight不跨平台，而且我又不想用盗版
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu12.04下如何安装ATI X1400的显卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398552 亲们求救啊。 我的本子是ThinkPad T60 ATI X1400的显卡。 装了ubuntu12.04 想玩一下Compiz的立体效果，但是提示没有OpenGL驱动。 我到ait官网下载了驱动文件 ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run ，但是安装 …
<imtxc> 貌似win一个source insight 是一个不错的想法.
<imtxc> wine 怕什么
<widon> imtxc, cpu占用太高，而且一般都有bug吧
<imtxc> widon: 这...
<imtxc> widon: 其实你用高亮拯救你还不如 indent拯救你
<widon> imtxc, 我会用indent
<imtxc> 那不就好了嘛
<ll1> 为什么不使用桌面环境只有窗口管理器就不能自动挂载了?窗口管理器怎么启动gvfs呢？安装了gvfs但是不能启动
<widon> imtxc, 。。不行，就要高亮
<good0> 你在vim/syntax/c.vim里面可以自己加高亮
<namoamitabuddha> widon: 你看见的代码究竟丑陋到什么程度？
<namoamitabuddha> widon: 变量名都单字母的？
<imtxc> namoamitabuddha: 单字母不可怕 才52个变量
<widon> namoamitabuddha, 哪里哦，可能是我比较脆弱吧
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: struct c { int d; struct u { int x,y; } s,t; } d, e; 这种是蛮恐怖的。
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: 代码里面都是什么 d.d, d.s.x 什么的
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: 我初学的时候经常写出这种
<imtxc> e..
<CyrusYzGTt> http://io9.com/5610121/this-et-porno-will-ruin-the-very-notion-of-sex-for-you-forever-nsfw
<kk> CyrusYzGTt 啥标题, ⇪ This ET porno will ruin the very notion of sex for you forever [NSFW]
<good0> 这是什么链接...porno
 * imtxc 我擦 两个库冲突是个毛情况
<imtxc> 装1给我自动卸载2 装2自动给我卸载1
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于ubuntu安装版本的问题，大侠们进来讨论讨论解决方法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398553 我的电脑原本装的是第三方的一个liunx版本基于ubuntu10.10，今天我刻ubuntu12.10的U盘安装ubuntu12.10，插U盘选择USB HARD DRIVE进入U盘安装12.10，注意：：：：问题来了：： …
<widon> 我下了一个c.vim看起来还可以，但是有一点问题，在c文件//注释的内容都很刺眼，应该是警告
<good0> 你没装vim吗？
<widon> 当然装了
<gfrog> adam8157: 办公室环境咋样？还有健怡喝不？
<adam8157> gfrog: 没有...
<gfrog> adam8157: 可乐呢？
<adam8157> gfrog: 没有
<gfrog> adam8157: 有奥利奥嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 没有
<gfrog> adam8157: 反正乃壕了也不在乎这些啦。
<bluezd> adam8157: 有妹子吗？
<adam8157> bluezd: 见仁见智了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<gfrog> bluezd: 蛋蛋有hamo
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 尼玛这酒店...
<good0> widon: /usr/share/vim/vim73/syntax/c.vim c语言的配置文件 不用下载的 我的路经是这样
<imtxc> adam8157: debian sid amd64里面装 ia32-libs 自动卸载 ia32-libs-gtk , 装后面的自动卸载前面的 怎么办..
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 怎么了？
<adam8157> imtxc: sid早就改multiarch了, ia32-libs已经废弃
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 要是佛山有长期项目，我立即Transfer去LBS
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 为啥....
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 忒豪华
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: LBS是神马？
<imtxc> adam8157: 那要装i386 的deb怎么办呢
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 够我一家子住
<adam8157> imtxc: multiarch
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 5星不就这鸟样么
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 5星很多比这个挫
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 貌似有个团队非要抢在我前面check-in, 轮到我房间没了，委屈我升了套房...
<widon> good0, 确实有，但是我这个看起来好像要高级一点，但是有点问题，我发出来
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: lol
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 早知道去一个月，让家人轮流来玩玩
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 不过这地方挺挫，孤岛...类似金桥
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • vim c语言syntax高亮文件c.vim问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398554 用了新的c.vim想让vim的高亮丰富一点，但是有点问题， //注释的触发warning了 我把c.vim里面 c comments下面的几行注释掉看起来也不行，有没有懂得帮我看看啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 widon1104 — 2013-01-07 20:56 …
<widon> 有没有人看看啊，这个c.vim到底怎么样
<imtxc> widon: 那个很慢
<widon> imtxc, 很慢吗？你有没有更好的，回复一下
<imtxc> widon: 没有..
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 你们在佛山都有项目啊
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 不知道，说说而已
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 各位大侠，请问下64位ubuntu 12.10 的ATHEROS 8161驱动怎么装呀 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398555 如题，ubuntu 12.10 32位的网卡驱动是打上了，但是现在想用64位的系统，但是发现原来装32位的方法无法运用在64位上，求各位大侠指教！！！！！ 技嘉H77的板， …
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 网太慢，还是家里好
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 废话
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 信用卡你老婆给寄？
<adam8157> freeflying: 自己写了个脚本...
<freeflying> adam8157: 啥
<adam8157> freeflying: 2FA
<freeflying> adam8157: 好使不
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 恩
<adam8157> freeflying: 当然好使啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 不到10行...
<freeflying> adam8157: nani? 发来我看看
<freeflying> adam8157: python?
<adam8157> freeflying: shell
<adam8157> freeflying: a sec
<onlylove> 做什么的shell？
<adam8157> freeflying: http://code.bulix.org/dl8p5k-82795
<adam8157> freeflying: http://code.bulix.org/2te7bq-82796 刚那个有个typo
<imtxc> adam8157: 谢谢啊 multiarch 不错
<adam8157> imtxc: 好太多了
<imtxc> adam8157: 恩, 原来那个ia32-lib 太纠结了.
<MeaCulpa> oath是啥？OAuth?
<qiao1> bye_bye: 还在实验？
<bye_bye> qiao1: 恩.
<qiao1> bye_bye: 好吧
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: http://www.nongnu.org/oath-toolkit/
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: OATH Toolkit
 * imtxc 哇 wps太靠谱了.
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋，你上次的那风雷的推荐码给我
<adam8157> roylez_: www.thunderex.com/Register.aspx?cs=jason&ref=adamlee
<alvin_quiet_mode> Title: ThundeRex中美专递|中美专递|快递|中美送|电子商务物流解决方案 (@ thunderex.com)
<adam8157> roylez_: 要买啥
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.sierratradingpost.com/marmot-whitehorse-down-parka-waterproof-650-fill-power-for-men~p~2375r/reviews/?filterString=s~marmot-parka%2F#reviewsTab
<adam8157> roylez_: 真得买个timbuk2  背着电脑包去公司太掉价了
<adam8157> roylez_: 为啥是人民币标价
<roylez_> adam8157: 风雷你用过没？
<roylez_> adam8157: 这网站可以自己改货币
<adam8157> roylez_: 看你啥通道了
<roylez_> adam8157: 什么意思
<adam8157> roylez_: E渠道是USPS, 我用过百通的
<adam8157> roylez_: A渠道没用过
<adam8157> roylez_: 总的来说, 我等着走E渠道买nexus4
<onlylove> 背电脑包去公司掉价那背什么不掉价
<adam8157> onlylove: timbuk2 邮差包
<xiafengfeiwu> 刚安装的ubuntu12.10（是覆盖win xp安装的），之后不能看到其他盘（除ubuntu自己的盘外，其他盘C盘D盘E盘都不显示，在怎么解决？？求解？？？？
<namoamitabuddha> cat /proc/partitions
<roylez_> adam8157: 擦，开个账号还要等一天
<roylez_> adam8157: 不知道明天还有没有剩的
<adam8157> roylez_: 不用啊 我们都是十分钟之内
<adam8157> roylez_: 你等会儿刷下就知道了
<worm> xiafengfeiwu: Linux下面盘符是没有意义的，看看 /dev里面有几个sdax吧……或者打开nautilus，然后看左边栏那里应该列出来了其他的磁盘。
<xiafengfeiwu> nautilus??是什么，如何找到
<kk> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 关于Vim Python补全 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398556 原来懒得配插件，前几天闲的没事配了下Vim的python补全插件，ctags, pydiction，今天写代码的时候偶然发现很奇怪的现象。 虽然配了插件，可事实上用的还是自带的omni。。。。。。。。。。。。。 做下这样的实验： …
<roylez_> adam8157: 你的货，到了没...
<adam8157> roylez_: 用好多天了啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 全球联保都注册好了
<namoamitabuddha> xiafengfeiwu: 借本书学下吧
<roylez_> adam8157: 帮菲律宾人注册的吧？
<adam8157> roylez_: 啥啊
<namoamitabuddha> xiafengfeiwu: 例如 Linux Bible
<worm> xiafengfeiwu:  nautilus是Ubuntu默认的文件管理器。按Alt+F2然后输入nautilus 或者按 Win键,输入nautilus都可以。
<roylez_> adam8157: 你的货不是送到菲律宾人手上了么
<adam8157> roylez_: 切
<xiafengfeiwu> 左边就是不显示磁盘信息
<xiafengfeiwu> 除了本身的文件夹
<worm> xiafengfeiwu: 打开终端(Terminal)，然后输入  ls -l /dev/sda*
<worm> 看看除了/dev/sda1之外还有没有其他的
<xiafengfeiwu> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 0  1月  7 21:23 /dev/sda brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 1  1月  7 21:23 /dev/sda1 brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 2  1月  7 21:23 /dev/sda2 brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 5  1月  7 21:23 /dev/sda5
<xiafengfeiwu> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 0  1月  7 21:23 /dev/sda<br> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 1  1月  7 21:23 /dev/sda1 <br>brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 2  1月  7 21:23 /dev/sda2 <br>brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 5  1月  7 21:23 /dev/sda5
<onlylove> 目测你xp挂了
<worm> xiafengfeiwu: 目测你只剩下2～3个分区了……你在装Ubuntu的时候把Ubuntu装到哪里去了？
<xiafengfeiwu> 覆盖了XP 
<xiafengfeiwu> C盘
<worm> 手动选择，然后选C盘那个么？好吧……
<xiafengfeiwu> 本以为ubuntu只覆盖xp，没想到其他盘也不显示了
<namoamitabuddha> sudo fdisk -l
<xiafengfeiwu> 有没有解决办法？？
<worm> 终端还在吧？ 现在输入 mkdir disk1   然后输入 sudo mount /dev/sda2 mount .输入密码之后再到文件管理器里面看看主文件夹里面的mount文件夹有没有东西？
<worm> 或许手动挂载下可以
<namoamitabuddha> worm: 先 fdisk -l 能显示文件系统类型
<worm> 哦……
<roylez_> adam8157: 为毛没看见余额
<worm> xiafengfeiwu: 那就先 fdisk -l 然后把输出结果放到paste.ubuntu.com上面，然后把链接给我们。
<alvin_quiet_mode> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (@ ubuntu.com)
<adam8157> roylez_: 啥余额
<worm> alvin怎么也是Bot?
<roylez_> adam8157: 不是用你的推荐注册的么
<adam8157> roylez_: 要成功一笔之后才有的啊
<roylez_> adam8157: ....
<roylez_> adam8157: 用免税州还是哪里？
<alvin_rxg_bib> ......   www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/16376h/i_wrote_a_functional_irc_bot_in_brainfuck/
<alvin_quiet_mode> Title: I wrote a functional IRC bot in brainfuck : programming (@ reddit.com)
<adam8157> roylez_: 看你了 加州消费税8%
<adam8157> roylez_: 免税州慢些
<roylez_> adam8157: 我算算，都是穷闹的
<adam8157> roylez_: 你可以先用CA的地址看看结帐时多少钱
<roylez_> adam8157: 50大元rmb呢
<alvin_rxg_bib> 屌爆了 https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.mmin.handycalc
<kk> alvin_rxg_bib ⇪ t: handyCalc Calculator - Google Play 上的 Andr​​oid 应用
<namoamitabuddha> 为了避免麻烦，初学者应当参考一本书入手 Linux Operating System.
<roylez_> adam8157: http://bbs.thunderex.com/showtopic-60761.aspx .....
<kk> roylez_ 啥标题, ⇪ 11月签收未入库的请在此帖集中 - 默认渠道经验分享 - 风雷速递论坛 ThundeRex|风雷快递|风雷速递|代购网站|海外代购|代购网|中美专递|美国代购网|中美专递|美国代购|快递|中美送|电子商务物流解决方案|THDEX|ThundeRex转运|国外购物|物流|仓储|代购|快递|网络购物|代收|配 …
<roylez_> adam8157: 尼玛这要吓死人啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 感恩节期间哪都这样
<king0> namoamitabuddha: 这是书名?
<roylez_> adam8157: 11/27的，现在什么时候了？
<adam8157> roylez_: 放心吧 你现在买 不是旺季没事儿的
<roylez_> adam8157: 人家11/27的还没入仓，现在没事？
<adam8157> roylez_: 嗯
<namoamitabuddha> king0: No
<roylez_> adam8157: 我在看qq-ex的了
<adam8157> roylez_: 看负面消息的话你就别转运了
<roylez_> adam8157: 风雷都不在letsebuy的列表里了
<king0> namoamitabuddha: o。。有什么好书介绍
<namoamitabuddha> king0: Linux Bible 看似不错
<hi> hi
<kk> hi, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<Guest28558> 大家后
<Guest28558> 大家好
<king0> namoamitabuddha: 。。看似?
<kk> Guest28558, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<namoamitabuddha> king0: 没仔细看。
<namoamitabuddha> king0: 取材、内容上不错，就是有点杂
<roylez_> adam8157: 我换抠抠了
<adam8157> roylez_: 唉...
<cfy> ofan: vpn给力，
<ofan> cfy: 咋了
<ofan> cfy: 怎么给力
<cfy> ofan: 没什么通过vpn下载cs2
<cfy> ofan: 2.0M+
<ofan> cfy: ..............
<ofan> cfy: 你妹
<cfy> ofan: 不过现在跌倒200+了。。
<cfy> ofan: 300+
<cfy> ofan: 好速度。。
<ofan> cfy: 为毛要挂vpn下
<cfy> ofan: 因为，直接只有10+k...
<ofan> cfy: .......
<alvin_rxg_bib> cs2 是啥？
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 奥运开幕式上的Windows蓝屏新照 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398558 我们已经知道，鸟巢的灯光和投影显示系统使用了上百台Windows XP Embedded系统的服务器产品，而在开幕式主火炬点火的关键时刻，其中一台投影服务器正巧出现了蓝屏。如果之前的照片还不足以显出 …
<cfy> alvin_rxg_bib: adobe的那个
<adam8157> \rs: 用offlineimap? server端不支持filter咋办, 用imapfilter?
<adam8157> cfy: ofan ^^
<adam8157> stardiviner: ^^
<adam8157> roylez_: ^^
<cfy> adam8157: 
<\rs> adam8157: 用。这样没法双向同步吧
<ofan> adam8157: procmail?
<stardiviner> adam8157: ???
<stardiviner> adam8157: procmail
<adam8157> \rs: 其实也可以  但是procmail就没法双向同步了 cc ofan stardiviner 
<roylez_> adam8157: stp shipping 59....caaaa
<ofan> 为毛要同步
<adam8157> ofan: 也是
<adam8157> roylez_: 啥意思
<adam8157> roylez_: 邮费?
<ofan> 本来pull过来的都是没分类的，很多不是用procmail只做本地分类么
<\rs> adam8157: 公司邮箱？
<adam8157> \rs: 嗯
<roylez_> adam8157: en
<stardiviner> adam8157: 我想想，记得好像有你想要的那种的那个软件，现在记不起来了
<adam8157> ofan: 看来只能pop3+procmail了 有现成的方案和配置么?
<adam8157> stardiviner: imapfilter
<\rs> adam8157: offlineimap hook 太少，我想讓它有新郵件後執行外部命令，這都不行
<adam8157> stardiviner: 但是有点不好的地方, 你的inbox挥动太变化...
<adam8157> \rs: 有hook啊
<adam8157> \rs: 你在用啥?
<ofan> offlineimap py写的，改改就可以
<\rs> adam8157: 郵件提醒。我現在是 inotifywait + notmuch + notify-send 的
<adam8157> \rs: 不是说提醒  我说收发
<ofan> adam8157: 我现在只用web gmail
<adam8157> \rs: offlineimap有hook的
<alvin_rxg_bib> 说到邮件，thunderbird 在清空 trash 后，能把 gmail 上的邮件都转移到它的 trash 吗？
<\rs> adam8157: 沒有新郵件hook
<ofan> alvin_rxg_bib: 得支持gmail的imap扩展指令
<ofan> 一般都没支持的
<adam8157> \rs: 有的吧
<ofan> gmail的imap速度简直就是渣
<adam8157> \rs: 哦 只有presync
<alvin_rxg_bib> ofan: 具体的情况是，我想用 pop3 协议。然后 thunderbird 里边删除一封邮件到 trash。在一定时间后清理 trash 后，也系统它能把 gmail 上的邮件都转移到 gmail 的 trash 里边等30天……
<alvin_rxg_bib> ofan: 现在用 imap 协议，很………………不爽
<ofan> alvin_rxg_bib: pop3貌似不行，要么就设置成pull后自动删服务器端邮件
<alvin_rxg_bib> ofan: 以前也看到一些客户端的设置里边有说，在本地删除邮件后，服务器上的也会删除的。。。
<alvin_rxg_bib> ofan: 比如 outlook 里边说，保存邮件直到删除。。。
<alvin_rxg_bib> ofan: 一般都是3个选项，接收邮件后删除，接收邮件后过 N 天删除，接收邮件后保存直到删除。。。
<ofan> alvin_rxg_bib: outlook=渣
<\rs> alvin_rxg_bib: gmail 裏設置為pop3收信後自動archive
<alvin_rxg_bib> ofan: 咱讨论的中心不是渣，而是如何在 thunderbird 的设置里实现我要的。。。
<alvin_rxg_bib> \rs: 这是默认的。
<ofan> alvin_rxg_bib: 我不用tb啊..
<\rs> alvin_rxg_bib: 那不就好了？
<ofan> \rs: 他是想本地标记删除的，自动同步到服务器
<alvin_rxg_bib> \rs: 我是想本地删除某个邮件后， gmail 服务器上也能将它扔 Trash 里边暂时保留30天……
<\rs> alvin_rxg_bib: 你又不能 imap……無解了吧
<ofan> 人生苦短，还是好好用web gmail
<alvin_rxg_bib> \rs: 我在用 imap 啊。但觉得不爽啊。。。还是想用回 pop 呀
<\rs> ofan: 人生苦短，newsbeuter
<ofan> \rs: rss我有gui的好工具
<\rs> ofan: liferea?
<ofan> \rs: mac的
<ofan> rss用gui看还是很有必要的
<\rs> 沒有辦法，沒有可用的foss feed reader
<roylez_> adam8157: stp用mastercard付款失败，用公司的ae成功了....
<alvin_rxg_bib> ofan: \rs: http://uploadpie.com/2OakX  就是这货
<alvin_rxg_bib> 好吧。。已经有很多人问过了。。 http://goo.gl/c4kAG
<kk> alvin_rxg_bib ⇪ ti: gmail leave message on server until i delete them - Google 搜索
<cfy> ofan: ....你irc这么折腾，mail竟然用web mail...
<ofan> cfy: web gmail好用的很
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席
<roylez_> gfrog: 基蛙
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕蛋
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席今天有好事没？
<cfy> ofan: 嗯，我也用
<roylez_> gfrog: 没好事
<black_angel> hey, FvwmAnimate 到底有啥用的呢？ 我已经安装 xcompmgr 了，应该不需要用 FvwmAnimate 了吧
<jusss> alvin_quiet_mode: 以前经常用的那个ssh开始收费了。。。苦B了
<jusss> 恶心的GFW
<jusss> 强烈建议天朝取消网络
<alvin_rxg_bib> jusss: 出门左拐是幼儿园，出门右拐是市政府
<alvin_rxg_bib> 哦，不对，你已经选了幼儿园
<jusss> alvin_rxg_bib: 我用的那个ssh是你半年前说过的那个，
<cfy> yunfan: 不加不认识的。。。认识的求互加。。
<cfy> yunfan: 算上有些人会通过‘新手知道’加我。。。。应该会一直小于吧。。。。
<jusss> cfy: 啥东东
<jusss> 对于这又慢又限制的网络真想xx它
<alvin_rxg_bib> jusss: 出门左拐是幼儿园，出门右拐是市政府
<adam8157> gfrog: roylez_ 终于把公司邮件配置舒服了
<roylez_> adam8157: 多大个事啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 动用了imapfilter
<roylez_> adam8157: 你什么时候从amazon买东西就替我带吧
<roylez_> adam8157: 我一点小东西凑不够25刀
<adam8157> roylez_: 最近没这打算 除非timbuk2特价
<jusss> adam8157: ssh从米国换成了岛国，访问海盗湾就再也搜不到BD种子和720p 1080p了，一搜都只有DVD...
 * adam8157 俯卧撑去
<jusss> roylez_: yify上没有兽餐
<cfy> adam8157: 啥公司？
<cfy> jusss: weibo
<adam8157> cfy: Canonical
<cfy> adam8157: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<cfy> adam8157: 不做内核了？
<adam8157> cfy: 过来做kernel developer
<cfy> adam8157: 不是称canonical不怎么碰内核么？
<alvin_rxg_bib> canonical 在国内有分部？
<cfy> adam8157: gaoji...
<adam8157> cfy: 会修驱动, 增强兼容性啊, 这个对桌面系统很重要
<cfy> adam8157: 嗯。肯定是直接部门领导么？
<adam8157> cfy: ?
<cfy> adam8157: 算了，没啥。。。看文档去。。。
<ofan> adam8157: canonical啊
<adam8157> ofan: 啊
<ofan> adam8157: 收不收写c++的
<adam8157> ofan: 不晓得啊
<adam8157> ofan: 刚来 不熟悉情况
<ofan> adam8157: 好吧
<erhandsome> http://pastebin.com/被墙了吗?你们能打开吗?
<Guest8829> 吼吼看
<lynus_zhu> hello~12.04 randomly freez,no response to sysrq key.
<lynus_zhu> how can i get kernel dump? 
<xiaoy> dmesg
<lynus_zhu> no. i mean a copy of crash dump . i'll try backtrack the dumkp to figure which part goes wrong.
<lainme> 过来看看谁还在
<lynus_zhu> 举手～
<lainme> 恩
<lynus_zhu> 人好少
<lainme> 毕竟都这个时间了
<lynus_zhu> 平常呢？我第一次来irc
<alvin_rxg_bib> zzZZ
<gebjgd> alvin_quiet_mode, 现在你也开始正经值夜班了？
<kk>  06:01
<piggybox> 倒霉啊，新年去补牙
<lainme> ls
#ubuntu-cn 2013-01-08
<kingbo> 早
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 回覆: 哇哈哈，找到最适合自己的 Linux 发行版 openSUSE 了… http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396508 主要还是和源有关吧？我在教育网内使用教育网源下载速度达到带宽上限了啊。 建议你换国内源，如163。 從我使用 Tapatalk 2 的 Xperia S 發送 统计信息: 发表于 由 took …
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<MeaCu1pa> Morning
<good0> morning
<qiao> morning~
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • linux下有Trident内核的浏览器吗 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398576 linux下有Trident内核的浏览器吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 lovewei1112 — 2013-01-08 9:27 
<leohxj> 早上好。
<david_wu> 领导好。
<leohxj> david_wu, ...
<david_wu> 为人民服务。。
<david_wu> 错了，是为领导服务。。
<leohxj> david_wu, 大早上说话的人不多啊
<leohxj> david_wu,  Thunderbird也可以IRC？
<david_wu> 有幸成为说话的‘人’之一。
<david_wu> leohxj: 对啊。新版的可以。
<david_wu> leohxj: 为了糊弄领导。
<david_wu> leohxj: 领导以为我看的是邮件。
<\rs> microcai: librime-9999 fcitx-9999 fcitx-rime-9999 fcitx裏不顯示rime輸入法
<leohxj> david_wu, 领导还经常溜达啊
<david_wu> leohxj: 是啊，为了防痔疮
<leohxj> david_wu, Thunderbird里面直接设置IRC？
<david_wu> leohxj: 对啊。chat 里可以设 IRC 或 Gtalk 什么的。
<leohxj> david_wu, 我下个试试。你linux系统？
<david_wu> leohxj: 以前用了一段时间 emacs + wenderlust + irc ，发现收发邮件太慢了。后来回到 thunderbird 把 irc 也带回来了。。。
<david_wu> leohxj: 是啊。
<david_wu> leohxj: ubuntu precise
<leohxj> david_wu, 哦，我windows试试
<david_wu> wanderlust 处理大量邮件不行，而且有时会丢 cache 里的一些邮件。有人用 wanderlust 处理 10 万以上邮件的成功经验吗？反正我用了没多久就丢了几个月的邮件。还是 thunderbird 处理邮件才是王道啊。
<leohxj1> 看来可以登录
<david_wu> leohxj1: 是本来就可以。
<leohxj> david_wu: 挺好的，还免费。
<david_wu> leohxj: 这样多好糊弄领导。
<david_wu> 远看就是在收发邮件嘛。
<leohxj> david_wu: 字体是彩色的。。
<david_wu> leohxj: 嗯，双击也能补全。
<david_wu> leohxj: 就是不知道为什么 Nickserv 好像不好用。
<leohxj> david_wu: nickserv能identify
<david_wu> leohxj: 用命令好像不行。
<david_wu> leohxj: help 能看见，用命令打好像没反应。
<leohxj> david_wu: 刚刚identify，说我已经login
<david_wu> leohxj: 我这没任何反应。
<leohxj> david_wu: 验证和不验证有啥用？
<david_wu> leohxj: 验证就可以 kick 和你同名的。
<leohxj> david_wu: 还有别的功能不
<david_wu> leohxj: 能成 op 吧。
<leohxj> david_wu: 哦啦
<leohxj> david_wu: 就是不能下线也霸占id
<david_wu> leohxj: 也没什么用，主要怕别人冒充你。
<david_wu> 这是在演示么？真下线了....
<good0> lol
<leohxj> david_wu: 哎哟我去，点叉叉直接退出了
<david_wu> leohxj: 演示完了？
<david_wu> leohxj: 我以为你要演示你下线还霸占 id 给我看呢
<leohxj> david_wu: 这...
<leohxj> david_wu: 不能的吧
<david_wu> leohxj: 我一用 IRC 就想起 98 年 263.net 做的叫什么？什么快车聊天工具。。。？
<good0> 好久远
<david_wu> good0: 是啊，不过我印象深刻啊。
<leohxj> david_wu: 我刚用，之前没用过
<david_wu> good0: 那时有朋友开网吧，我去就看到一个只穿了一个兜兜里面什么也没穿的美女在那聊天。开了 20 个 TAB 就在那聊啊。
<david_wu> good0: 想想 90 年代去网吧的美女们真开放。。。
<david_wu> good0: 现在去网吧好像看不到了地说。。
<david_wu> 真是怀念。
<good0> david_wu: 好久没去过网吧了
<david_wu> good0: 嗯，97 年我买电脑就基本不去网吧了。不过偶尔去一次，那也是多年前的事了。
<david_wu> good0: 那是我忘带家里钥匙了，去网吧等有人回家。
<onlylove> test
<kk> onlylove, 点点点.  ㍢ 
<hamo_ubuntu> adam8157: hi
<adam8157> hamo_ubuntu: nnnd
<hamo_ubuntu> adam8157: hi from the inner room aside windows
<adam8157> hamo_ubuntu: nnnnd
<hamo_ubuntu> adam8157: 给你跟萌妹纸搭讪的机会你还不要
<adam8157> hamo_ubuntu: nnnnd
<adam8157> hamo_ubuntu: 我也想去米国!
<hamo_ubuntu> adam8157: 我也想去阿
<wiiw> me too
<hamo_ubuntu> adam8157: 不行transfer去cload
<adam8157> hamo_ubuntu: ...
<adam8157> hamo_ubuntu: 想起排队那个图了
<qiao> hamo_ubuntu: 也去ubuntu啦？
<adam8157> hamo_ubuntu: 我等sprint了
<hamo_ubuntu> adam8157: 啥排队的图？
<hamo_ubuntu> qiao: 嗯啊
<onlylove> 总是频繁掉线……
<hamo_ubuntu> adam8157: 擦擦...希望是候总忽悠你..lol
<qiao> 两jiyou hamo_ubuntu adam8157 
<qiao> lol
 * hamo_ubuntu ...
<david_wu> hamo_ubuntu: 萌妹纸 desuga?
<hamo_ubuntu> david_wu: 必须萌
<hamo_ubuntu> adam8157: 这个貌似不错 https://www.astrill.com/
<david_wu> hamo_ubuntu: 无图无真相
<hamo_ubuntu> david_wu: 找阿蛋
<hamo_ubuntu> david_wu: 阿蛋就坐萌妹纸身边
<david_wu> 阿蛋在哪，上图。
<david_wu> 办公室好像没有出现女性的照片了。。
<david_wu> 好久
<palomino|working> 那怎么办，你亲自cos拍一张? , david_wu
<hamo_ubuntu> roylez: 弱爆基席
<cfy> hamo_ubuntu: ......
<gfrog> hamo_ubuntu: hamo
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕蛋
<hamo_ubuntu> gfrog: 基蛙君，你肥来啦
 * gfrog 输入法都能联想出来“壕蛋”这俩字了。
<gfrog> hamo_ubuntu: 。。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<hamo_ubuntu> gfrog: 全世界都知道 淡淡是壕了
<gfrog> hamo_ubuntu: 乃也是壕
<hamo_ubuntu> gfrog: 我可不是
<onlylove> test
<onlylove> 还好没掉……
<hamo_ubuntu> gfrog: 只有淡淡敢称自己是壕的
<gfrog> hamo_ubuntu: 乃是真`土豪
<onlylove> 我没掉，难道KK掉了？
<onlylove> kk: test
<kk> onlylove, 点点点.  ㍣ 
<hrzhu> kk這個機器人是誰寫的？
<leohxj> kk, 都可以干嘛
<kk> leohxj, 我真的不能肯定地说。  ㍣ 
<leohxj> kk, èµ°ä½ 
<hrzhu> kk: Who made you?
<kk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 请教ubuntu for arm 开发 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398579 请教在ubuntu 下用monodevelop c# 开发的应用可以在 ubuntu for arm上运行吗？我是新手，能否指点一下 统计信息: 发表于 由 skyappleid — 2013-01-08 10:40 
<hamo_ubuntu> kk: 你个笨蛋，比壕淡淡还笨
<hamo_ubuntu> kk: 壕淡淡就是个笨蛋！
<wiiw> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone
<kk> wiiw ⇪ ti: Ubuntu for phones | Ubuntu
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席
<gfrog> hamo_ubuntu: hamo乃肿么把对壕蛋的闺怨发到这来了。。
<hamo_ubuntu> roylez_: 尾席
<roylez_> hamo_ubuntu: 黑毛扎
<leohxj> IRC如何建频道？
<imtxc> hamo_ubuntu: 黑猫
<imtxc> adam8157: ML结束了？ lol
<imtxc> 大家早。
<imtxc> hamo_ubuntu: freeflying adam8157 让ubuntu for phones 支持9100,就靠你们了
<hamo_ubuntu> imtxc: 这个得找淡淡壕
<imtxc> hamo_ubuntu: 他买N4之后估计不会管9100了。。。
<hamo_ubuntu> imtxc: 不管的话就菊爆他
<hamo_ubuntu> imtxc: 不是，举报
<leohxj> ChanServ, 是人吗？
<leohxj> ChanServ是人吗？
<imtxc> hamo_ubuntu: 这是你俩的私事儿。。
<hamo_ubuntu> imtxc: ...
 * imtxc 感谢wps，终于解了我的心头之恨。
<wiiw> wps +1
<gfrog> .say @fan hi, fan time.
<onlylove> jusss: 我住的地方cmcc信号弱到连不上，难道我要弄个8187……
<jusss> onlylove: 可以直接上网的那条网线，上接的设备是是
<jusss> onlylove: 我们宿舍联通的人拉了一条网线，然后接上了猫和无线路由器，宿舍的人都能上网，那那条网线上接的设备是啥？
<onlylove> jusss: 你……说的不明白啊……我只能用无线上，3g的ppp或者wlan
<onlylove> jusss: 如果有猫的话，那就是走电话线的，电话线上的设备自然是电话交换机
<jusss> onlylove: 那上面有路由器吗？我们从那个交换机接线的人属于一个子网吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 是不是一个子网是由ip地址决定的，
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求救，硬盘少了一半！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398583 用HP上网本试装了下Ubuntu，结果因为不适应又想装回原来的系统，结果原来160G的硬盘变成了74.5G，足足少了一半啊，用DiskGenius、PD等等工具XP、WIN8、WINPE下，还又重新安装了Ubuntu用gParted也试过了，网上能找 …
<onlylove> jusss: ppp拨号得到的地址的掩码你可以看看
<jusss> onlylove: 这属于adsl线路吗
<onlylove> jusss: 是adsl
<hamo_ubuntu> roylez_: 基尾还不上班去？
<roylez_> hamo_ubuntu: 在看越南相亲的视频
<hamo_ubuntu> roylez_: 心动越南妹纸拉？
<hamo_ubuntu> roylez_: 发多撸上给淡淡看看呗
<jusss> onlylove: 我们两个宿舍都是拉的联通的网，然后每个宿舍都用路由器建了个局域网，这两个路由器是不是能连起来？
<roylez_> hamo_ubuntu: 这是广州的一个啥副叫兽 http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/uRxHkXE0q_I/
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 我的越南新娘嫁到中国后跟我的磨合经过（高清）_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 越娘 越南寻亲 寻亲纪实 中国单身汉 越南美女 爱在西贡 中越联姻 越南胡志明 clearlake 红尘MM
<onlylove> jusss: 你打算用什么连，直接路由中继不就行了，怎么还要两个线路，如果真的要透过联通连，vpn
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<jusss> onlylove: 那电话交换机再上接什么设备？
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • dell新买的未分区，安装win7 ubuntu 12.04 双系统，分区及引导问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398584 硬件配置：i5 3210m 4g 500g。笔记本新买的，分区什么的都没动。 问题1：打开磁盘管理如图 发现有3个分区 第一个39m括号里写了个oem分区，第二个recovery分区12.25g ntfs …
<imtxc> 哇 http://www.360buy.com/product/346667.html
<kk> imtxc 啥标题, ⇪ 【樱桃G80-3000LXCEU-0】樱桃（Cherry）G80-3000LXCEU-0 机械键盘(白色茶轴3000)【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<imtxc> 白色的是不是容易脏
 * kevinyings 泪流满面
<roylez_> kevinyings: 为啥
<roylez_> imtxc: 白色确实容易脏，我那个有些后悔
<kevinyings> roylez, 12月入职，1月份只发了一个月工资
<roylez_> imtxc: 按键脏了还好，可以洗衣机洗，底座脏了恶心了
<roylez_> kevinyings: 月底发工资？
<imtxc> 我还是看看黑色吧。。。
<roylez_> hamo_ubuntu: 吃饭去了...
<roylez_> nnnd不想上班了
<kevinyings> roylez, 1.5发上月工资
<cfy> bye_bye: ipv6...
<bye_bye> cfy: 你机器人自动跟我说这句话的吧...
<bye_bye> cfy: 豆瓣上海有研发.
<bye_bye> cfy: 要erlang的
<bye_bye> cfy: 不对, 那个岗位没有...
 * kevinyings gentoo升级ghc n次都失败了，ghc是什么？
<cfy> kevinyings: haskell的编译器
<cfy> bye_bye: 不是。。。
<cfy> bye_bye: 什么？
<\rs> kevinyings: 可能是 darcs pandoc 依賴它。=dev-lang/ghc-7.6.1 ** 加入 package.accept_keywords 裝 USE=binary 的 ghc
<bye_bye> cfy: 后来发现, 工作地点北京了...
<cfy> bye_bye: 哦。。。
<kevinyings> \rs, 试试
<\rs> kevinyings: 注意不要裝 7.6.1 更高版本(7.7 9999)可能沒法用 darcs
<kevinyings> \rs, 啊，好吧，虽然我是版本控.....
 * bye_bye 想看<一代宗师>
<Lyric> cfy: 豆瓣在北京有go研发噢
<cfy> Lyric: 有木有上海的
<Lyric> cfy: 不知道。你去招聘页面看看咯
<bye_bye> cfy: 刚看了, 没有
<bye_bye> cfy: erlang/go都有, 不过都在北京.
<cfy> bye_bye: T_T cc Lyric 
<Lyric> 那就去北京嘛
<bye_bye> cfy: 你会go?
<abc>  救命啊
<abc> 我的ubuntu系统不知道为什么开机后所有的驱动都没了还是怎么了
<abc> 进系统设置什么都没有了
<cfy> bye_bye: 不会。。。。。
<abc> 网卡也看不见了
<bye_bye> cfy: 那你会erlang?
<abc> 不知道是不是系统坏了
<abc> 有人知道吗
<cfy> bye_bye: 也不会
<bye_bye> abc: 所有驱动都没了, 你就开不了机器了...
<kk> abc, 点点点.  ㍥ 
<abc> 我百度了半天还是没什么有用信息
<Lyric> cfy: 那你是应届生？
<cfy> Lyric: 是啊
<Lyric> cfy: 在豆瓣貌似只有广告平台部用go，这个部门在北京
<abc> 我能进系统
<abc> 也不能执行sudo了
<abc> 有人有什么建议没
<cfy> Lyric: 无所谓啦，有好公司要我就好。。。 cc bye_bye 
<bye_bye> abc: 唯一的建议就是, 你可以把问题描述一下吗? 
<bye_bye> cfy: 那就去投豆瓣
<bye_bye> cfy: 不知道豆瓣待遇怎么样...
<bye_bye> cfy: 我也想投.
<cfy> Lyric: bye_bye: 唯一所谓的就是，在上海/杭州
<Lyric> bye_bye: 今年豆瓣待遇还不错
<cfy> Lyric: bye_bye: 最好是能用emacs编辑的语言
<Lyric> bye_bye: normal和百度持平
<abc> 我现在的问题是，进系统后，网卡找不掉
<abc> 声卡也没有
<bye_bye> Lyric: 那不错呀. 
<bye_bye> Lyric: 离我家近~ lol
<Lyric> bye_bye: special 上20W+年薪
<bye_bye> Lyric: 拿不了special
<bye_bye> Lyric: 没那本事...
 * Lyric 也没拿到Special
<bye_bye> Lyric: 豆瓣用erlang做啥的?
<Lyric> Lyric: 不知道。我只知道go
<abc> 进网卡设置提示我the system network services are not compatible with this version
<cfy> Lyric: 你是douban的？
<Lyric> cfy: 不是。我只是拿了豆瓣的offer
<bye_bye> cfy: 昨天收到海航的面试通知...
<bye_bye> cfy: 我一看岗位, 我了个擦, 给我调剂到飞行员了.......................................................................................................................................................
<cfy> Lyric: 拿了offer是什么意思？然后拒了？
<cfy> bye_bye: 挖擦。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。gaoji
<Lyric> cfy: 嗯
<bye_bye> abc: sudo 出啥错?
<Lyric> bye_bye: 高端
<bye_bye> cfy: Lyric: ....
<cfy> bye_bye: 太gaoji了。。。然后你准备去面试么？
<bye_bye> cfy: 当飞行员可以免费xxoo所有空姐的话, 我就考虑
<abc> ／QUERY bye_bye  你好
<abc> 是这样小窗吧
<jusss> bye_bye: 当机长可以满足你的愿望
<bye_bye> abc: 最好别开小窗. 
<cfy> bye_bye: .........
<bye_bye> jusss: 你试过?
<jusss> bye_bye: 新闻上说的
<bye_bye> jusss: 给链接看看?
<onlylove> http://linuxtoy.org/archives/fedora-18-pre-installation-guide.html
<abc> sudo 出错提示 must be a setuid root
<jusss> bye_bye: 不是有家叫南航的好像，据说空姐给机师口爆在飞行途中，哇咔咔
<kk> onlylove ⇪ t: Fedora 18 安装前指南 — LinuxTOY
<abc> 以前都是好的的
<onlylove> jusss: 台湾的
<bye_bye> abc: 你输入 group 看看
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<bye_bye> abc
<bye_bye> abc: groups
<abc> command not found
<onlylove> 看来RH也开始改配置文件的位置了
<onlylove> Lyric: 拿到offer怎么拒了，我想拿没有呢
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你当飞行员去？
<Lyric> onlylove: 我拿到更喜欢的offer了
<bye_bye> imtxc: 不可能, 我视力都不够...
<onlylove> Lyric: 哪里的
<Lyric> onlylove: 腾讯的
<jusss> bye_bye: 你当飞行员了，我能免费坐一次不？这辈子还没坐过飞机
<bye_bye> jusss: 飞机那么便宜了现在...
<onlylove> Lyric: 你……我被雷了，我个人觉得豆瓣比腾讯好
<hamo_ubuntu> adam8157: 淡淡壕
<gfrog> Lyric: 喵酱
<adam8157> hamo_ubuntu: 你再别过来了哈
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕蛋
<bye_bye> jusss: 行吧. 等我真当上飞行员, 送一架飞机给你.
<Lyric> onlylove: 嗯，如果我是研发岗我会选豆瓣。
<hamo_ubuntu> adam8157: 啥？
<imtxc> 刚才看到谁把豆瓣拒了？
<bye_bye> adam8157: 壕蛋.
<adam8157> Lyric: 啊? 要去哪里
<gfrog> hamo_ubuntu: 黑毛壕
<jusss> bye_bye: 嗯
<hamo_ubuntu> gfrog: 基蛙，你肥来啦
<Lyric> onlylove: 但是我是腾讯产品的Offer
<Lyric> adam8157: 哪儿都不去啊
<adam8157> Lyric: 你又拿了个更好的? 刚说的
<gfrog> adam8157: 求帽子，我要踹飞死黑毛
<jusss> Lyric: 你进腾讯啦？
<Lyric> adam8157: 没，onlylove 问我为啥不去豆瓣
<hamo_ubuntu> adam8157: 啥不让我过来了？
<Lyric> jusss: 嗯，腾讯Offer
<onlylove> Lyric: 你打算接手linux qq么
<cfy> 神奇。。。
<hamo_ubuntu> adam8157: ...
 * adam8157 按错了...
<cfy> Lyric: 你以前来过么？
<Lyric> onlylove: 那个不是我的事..
<Lyric> cfy: 啥？
<cfy> Lyric: 以前啥nick?
<Lyric> gfrog: 哈
<gfrog> hamo_ubuntu: 下次不准说肥
<bye_bye> shellex之类的吧.
<Lyric> cfy: shellex
<cfy> Lyric: 哦。
<cfy> 因为第一次见到 Lyric ....
<bye_bye> cfy: 不是呀, 昨天你也见到了.
<jusss> Lyric: 那给我件腾讯代理的dnf里一件神器吧
<cfy> bye_bye: 昨天我挂机。。。。。
<bye_bye> cfy: 哦...
<imtxc> Lyric: linuxqq就靠你了。
<Lyric> jusss: 看，脱题了..
<hamo_ubuntu> Lyric: DNF团队吗？发48个月奖金的时候别忘了请客阿
<bye_bye> cfy: 去豆瓣唯一不爽的就是python了
<hamo_ubuntu> bye_bye: python多好
<cfy> bye_bye: 那么go/erlang?
<Lyric> imtxc: 那货没人管了吧
<imtxc> Lyric: 你去就接手啊。
<bye_bye> cfy: 那个岗位是广告投放.
<cfy> hamo　高级emacs黑
<bye_bye> cfy: 其实是数据挖掘的东西
<cfy> bye_bye: gaoji...
<bye_bye> hamo_ubuntu: 你自己都不用吧...
<Lyric> imtxc: 我去接手，没动机啊
<Lyric> 而且我也不是QQ部门的
<hamo_ubuntu> bye_bye: 谁说的
<jusss> hamo_ubuntu: 据说你买新本本了
<hamo_ubuntu> bye_bye: python, go, ruby 我都用的
<bye_bye> cfy: 广告投放平台开发工程师
<imtxc> Lyric: 游戏部门么 更好啊 搞linux下的游戏大厅。
<hamo_ubuntu> jusss: 木有...用的不撸胸的
<bye_bye> hamo_ubuntu: .... .... 
<Lyric> bye_bye: 广告平台有偏挖掘的也有偏架构的
<Lyric> imtxc: 不是，我是微信
<jusss> hamo_ubuntu: 还据说新本本让你搞坏了，lol
<hamo_ubuntu> bye_bye: 我就是以“什么也不会，专职打酱油”出名的
<imtxc> Lyric: 那也好啊，给我弄个无限捡瓶子的。
<bye_bye> Lyric: 微信不是在广研吗?
<hamo_ubuntu> bye_bye: 不多会点怎么打酱油
<hamo_ubuntu> jusss: 这你都知道...
<Lyric> bye_bye: 嗯，我去广研
<bye_bye> hamo_ubuntu: 你是以 hama + homo出名的 
<cfy> bye_bye: 你是怎么记住那么多nick的？
<bye_bye> Lyric: 你是广东仔?
<Lyric> bye_bye: 不是
<bye_bye> cfy: 昨天看到 Lyric 解释他的nick了.
<bye_bye> Lyric: 来了一定要去喝早茶~ lol
<cfy> bye_bye: 有没有可能写个nick追踪出来。。
<bye_bye> cfy: 可以吧. 靠用户名来追踪.
<jusss> cfy: 追踪nick?
<bye_bye> cfy: ~ilisp@unaffiliated/chenfengyuan
<cfy> bye_bye: 你看看 Lyric 的信息。。
<bye_bye> cfy: 靠这个. 
<cfy> *** Lyric is Lyric Wai (~Lyric@li413-194.members.linode.com)
<cfy> 这怎么追？
<jusss> 猥琐
<imtxc> 追踪蹭饭鸭
<bye_bye> cfy: 不知道... 
<cfy> bye_bye:  同不知道。。。
<cfy> jusss: 。。。。。。
<cfy> imtxc: ....
<bye_bye> cfy: lol. 直接问他本人就行了~
<cfy> bye_bye: 好注意。。。。写个bot 自动问。。。
<bye_bye> cfy: 建立一个白名单, 里面是你认识的, 凡是来一个不认识的, 就问. 
<cfy> bye_bye: 嗯。。
<jusss> 如果同时进来3个，又马上进来3个，这个bot会被kk +q的
<jusss> 再然后就被kk kick了，lol
<bye_bye> jusss: +q就+q呗. 怎么了?
<chenshaoju> ok,UTF-8 is work.
<bye_bye> cfy: 还能想到啥好公司呀? cc Lyric 
<Lyric> bye_bye: 啊？
<bye_bye> bluezd: 早, 不撸.
<bye_bye> Lyric: 找工作ing
<Lyric> bye_bye: 互联网校招已经结束了
<Lyric> 现在都是补招阶段
<bluezd> bye_bye: 早啊，大象
<bye_bye> Lyric: 这到无所谓...
<bye_bye> bluezd: ..
<wiiw> 加个限制: 每3秒最多问1次
<imtxc> bye_bye: 华为呗
<bye_bye> imtxc: 我都有妹子了, 干嘛去华为.
<cfy> bye_bye: 华为算了，　我想到一个，每次用户上来的时候，把资料统计下，然后显示其他和他匹配的nick
<bye_bye> cfy: 恩, 这个也可以. 
<CyrusYzGTt> /
<bye_bye> cfy: 不过, 问题是, 多数人的nick都能知道呀...
<cfy> bye_bye: 什么？
<bye_bye> cfy: 就是, 这个插件的实际意义不大...
<jusss> wiiw: kk现在改成发几条+q了？
<cfy> bye_bye: 是的。。。
<bye_bye> cfy: 哪里有人老换nick呀...
<chenshaoju> 对cfy的印象很深。 ;)
<wiiw> jusss: 按发言的频率的
<cfy> bye_bye: 是这样。。。。我本来还想找个插件，自动/nick cfy,
<cfy> bye_bye: 比如我断网重登以后是cfy',自动把nick换成cfy
<bye_bye> cfy: 哦, 了解了. 
<\rs> erlang 感覺只能被叫做框架，作爲語言沒啥亮點啊，限制太多 array algebra 都是硬傷
<bye_bye> cfy: http://www.yingjiesheng.com/job-001-460-992.html
<kk> bye_bye 啥标题, ⇪ [北京]创新工场招聘软件开发工程师_最新兼职实习信息
<bye_bye> cfy: lisp哦 
<cfy> bye_bye: T_T，不要北京。。。
<wiiw> lisp的精华都被ruby吸收了
<bye_bye> cfy: http://www.yingjiesheng.com/job-001-360-002.html
<kk> bye_bye 啥标题, ⇪ [上海]挚信资本_助理软件工程师_最新兼职实习信息
<cfy> bye_bye: 最讨厌说lisp了
<cfy> bye_bye: 说不定说得是CAD,scheme
<bye_bye> cfy: 为啥? 因为他们实际不用lisp?
<bye_bye> cfy: lol
<cfy> bye_bye: 嗯，或许是CAD.....
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 老机终于回归正版ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398589 不喜欢openbox的窗口主题，厚着脸皮回desktop 这次安装有24小时了，居然没卡死，连flash都不卡 以前装好都是狂删软件，太粗暴了，这次文明点 禁止以下程序自启动： 蓝牙、备份、微博、网络管理、虚拟 …
<jusss> 网上有文章说它们都只是偷去了lisp的糟粕，但那也够它们用了，感觉很牛叉
<CyrusYzGTt> ruby曾經是大小眼的載體之一
<cfy> lisp.......
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你不是放假了么，怎么还在学校啊
<bye_bye> imtxc: 这周就回去~
<bye_bye> 做实验呢~
<CyrusYzGTt> 我這裏還有大小眼沒有開啓靈智前的源碼
<CyrusYzGTt> 大小眼是 #ubuntu-cn 永恆的傳說
<cfy> 说lisp就好像在说所有类似C语法的语言一样。。。。
<cfy> 不知道在说啥。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 轄說唄
<jusss_away> .
<\rs> Lisp 方言 Qi(http://lambdassociates.org/) has the most powerful type system of any existing functional language, including ML and Haskell 很高端的樣子
<cfy> 各个lisp方言直接的差别，太大了。。。
<jusss_away> ML==？
<CyrusYzGTt> \rs§ 那個 ML 是什麼意思？ make love?
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: binggo
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: bingo
<byzantium> 大家好 
<CyrusYzGTt> \rs§ or oscaml?>
<byzantium> 谁熟悉socket通讯
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,
<kk> byzantium, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<byzantium> 有什么方式使得 socket通讯链接，数据传输等失败吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ 你是 gfw的 維護人員？ 爲麼問這個問題？
<byzantium> CyrusYzGTt, ？
<\rs> cfy: bye_bye: 我現在覺得學 functional ocaml 是個不錯的入門點("a nice stop on the way to learning Haskell", http://matt.might.net/articles/best-programming-languages/，門檻小很多)，而且是和 oop 結合的，大局 oo 細節 fp 被認爲是不錯的實踐
<kk> \rs ⇪ t: Advanced programming languages
<byzantium> CyrusYzGTt, 晕 我哪有那本事呐
<cfy> \rs: 唉，别提了。我cl还没看仔细
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ 暫時先懷疑你，  
<byzantium> 我还fuck gfw呐 上网都这么受限制
<cfy> \rs: 你说，把emacs的底层换成CL,可能性有多大？
<bye_bye> \rs: 唉... 我跟 cfy 愁别的呢... 呜呜呜...
<imtxc> cfy: 你也挂课了？
<byzantium> 我在做跨机器链接通讯的测试
<\rs> 10 years ago, when Haskell didn't have noticeably higher profile than Lisp, nobody would have suggested that discriminated unions, pattern matching, tuple syntax and null safety were required features for a language to be functional.
<byzantium> 因此要模拟很多钟情况
<\rs> http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/164x9t/the_rise_of_fimperative_programming/ 這篇評論有意思
<kk> \rs ⇪ t: The rise of fimperative programming : programming
<byzantium> 谁能给些帮助
<\rs> douban.fm 推薦機制好垃圾……但 jing.fm 無法用……
<alvin_quiet_mode> Title: 豆瓣FM - Beta (@ douban.fm)
<bye_bye> \rs: 其实, 歌曲推荐, 直接按照歌手推荐就可以了...
<bye_bye> \rs: 喜欢听陈奕迅的, 就一直给他推陈奕迅就行...
<imtxc> \rs: bye_bye 我在豆瓣里面对同一个歌手的不同歌曲分别点了喜欢和垃圾之后，它就乱了。
<\rs> bye_bye: 我討厭99%的pop music..
<bye_bye> \rs: ... 
<bye_bye> imtxc: ...
<cfy> \rs: 那就直接听老哥
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 捏 roylez 
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 再捏 roylez 
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 再三捏 roylez 
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> ........
<palomino|working> 节奏阿
<\rs> cfy: 你有cl基礎切換到clojure也快，熟悉java庫
<kk> roylez: .. ..
<imtxc> palomino|working: 这叫三快一慢
 * palomino|working 强迫 roylez 听<狮子座>
<chenshaoju> ....
 * roylez 强迫 palomino|working 吃竹子
<cfy> \rs: 我现在只有两点要求1.地点近点，最好在上海/杭州.2.能让我用emacs码代码就行
<cfy> \rs: 第二点也可以忽略
<chenshaoju> 啊哈
<cfy> bye_bye: \rs: 我这样是不是算没节操了？
<bye_bye> cfy: 我的要求: 1. 北京 2. linux 3. emacs  不能少呀...
 * adam8157 有会限制编辑器的公司么...
<imtxc> bye_bye: cfy 是不是emacs没公司限制吧
<adam8157> bye_bye: 你那个没谱了? 不会吧
<bye_bye> adam8157: 有, 嵌入式公司. 
<cfy> adam8157: 其实就是隐含不写java
<roylez> bye_bye: 给你 1 魔都 2 aix 3 vim 的工作
<adam8157> bye_bye: 我之前做嵌入式时一直vim
<bye_bye> adam8157: 有谱, 但是多找一条后路. 
<adam8157> bye_bye: o
<bye_bye> adam8157: 国内的嵌入式不都是windows下面的吗?
<cfy> adam8157: 用vim写java会咋样？
<cfy> 会不会类似？
<adam8157> cfy: 我不碰java
<adam8157> bye_bye: 咋可能!
<ibodi> 现在找工作跟找对象似的。要求CODE 风格一致。NN
<imtxc> roylez: 色大象不要了给我吧。
<\rs> cfy: 練數據結構(http://www.csie.ntnu.edu.tw/~u91029/)做interviewstreet(https://www.interviewstreet.com/challenges/dashboard/#problems)提高時間利用率。可以速成的簡單地外圍技術都學一點(sql web之類的)
<kk> \rs 啥标题, ⇪ 國立臺灣師範大學資訊工程學系
<roylez> imtxc: 说笑的
<bye_bye> adam8157: 至少, 我之前弄得ti的开发板, 就给的是win下面的sdk
<cfy> bye_bye: 好了好了，我什么都无所谓了。。。。。但是从上海/杭州搞起
 * imtxc 反正求卖
<hamo_ubuntu> sdk 多是win下的sdk
 * hamo_ubuntu 求卖
<cfy> 得看情况啊
<ibodi> imtxc: 价格多少？
<cfy> 很多制作电路板啥的，都是win下的
<bye_bye> hamo_ubuntu: 你不是都去了c家了?
<imtxc> ibodi: 看大佬赏多少就是多少
<hamo_ubuntu> bye_bye: double求卖‘
 * hamo_ubuntu 嗯嗯，节操满满
<hamo_ubuntu> adam8157: ^^^
<bye_bye> hamo_ubuntu: .....
<ibodi> 哪里这么说啊。大致现在平均多少啊？
<cfy> \rs: 嗯
<gfrog> hamo_ubuntu: 乃要被卖？
<gfrog> hamo_ubuntu: 卖乃去山西挖煤吧。
<hamo_ubuntu> gfrog: 不去，太白了，怕被弄黑
<ibodi> 价格好，我也卖 :D
<ibodi> 白开水
<imtxc> hamo_ubuntu: hama不是绿色的么
<ibodi> 学IT 不能卖给IT公司，不然价格弟弟
<ibodi> 学金融不要去银行，不然也不高
<ibodi> :D
<ibodi> 学IT 到银行，学金融到IT都很高
<cfy> gfrog: 存在感。。。
<gfrog> cfy: 哈？
<adam8157> gfrog: 没有台球不幸福
<cfy> gfrog: 水木
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，壕
<gfrog> cfy: @@
<ibodi> 最近看什么片子？
<bye_bye> cfy`: ... 你的渣网..........
<cfy`> lag 12
<ibodi> 祝福大家所愿吉祥如意
<ibodi> 好运
<\rs> cfy: 不深入瞭解一點ocaml也很有裨益。你看看這個 http://www.4clojure.com/problems
<kk> \rs 啥标题, ⇪ 4clojure - Problem Listing
<hamo_ubuntu> adam8157: 求帽子
<adam8157> hamo_ubuntu: 干撒子
<cfy> \rs: 嗯
<hamo_ubuntu> adam8157: 戴着爽，求帽子
<adam8157> hamo_ubuntu: 不给
<hamo_ubuntu> adam8157: ...
<gfrog> hamo_ubuntu: 黑毛儿
<hamo_ubuntu> gfrog: 基蛙君，你肥来啦
<gfrog> hamo_ubuntu: 黑毛帮拓
<gfrog> adam8157: 帽子
<adam8157> gfrog: 不给
<cfy> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 黑毛儿总说俺肥，不踢飞丫不爽。
<gfrog> adam8157: 那乃帮我踢。
<adam8157> gfrog: 你确实有膘儿...
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃跟黑毛儿果然。。。
 * adam8157 公正无私
 * hamo_ubuntu 节操满满
<cfy> .......
<chenshaoju> ...
<gfrog> hamo_ubuntu: 黑毛帮拓
 * hamo_ubuntu 不理你们了...
<cfy> hamo_ubuntu: 来qq群吧
<hamo_ubuntu> cfy: 不上qq
<hamo_ubuntu> cfy: 让淡淡去
<cfy> hamo_ubuntu: .................................
<cfy> 有杭州的么？
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 大家用12.04有什么感受啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398590 为什么我老感觉 系统好缓慢啊 。。。。。就是感觉有吃力感觉 我电脑的配置 5200+ 2G 160GB 7300GT 统计信息: 发表于 由 jo_dy — 2013-01-08 13:49 
<gfrog> hamo_ubuntu: 黑毛帮拓
<bye_bye> 想看一代宗师...
<lynus_zhu> 我的机器总是时不时死机，我可以确定是内核的问题，sysrq键已经失去响应，没法手动core dump.怎么办才能让死机时候core dump啊？我需要这个来看看到底是哪部分出了问题。
<bye_bye> lynus_zhu: 配置一个kdump喽.
<bye_bye> lynus_zhu: 然后开启那个服务, 你的/boot下面会有一个多的kdump内核. 
<bye_bye> lynus_zhu: 而且, 你的sysrq不一定开启了. 
<lynus_zhu> bye_bye,好的，我去查查看。
<lynus_zhu> 我在正常的时候试过sysrq，可以响应
<bye_bye> lynus_zhu: 你先考虑把painc的信息贴上来看看吧. 
<lynus_zhu> 没有看到过panic啊，倒是802.11那部分总是输出一些栈信息。
<iGoogle> roylez: 18m的工作流，好丑陋的哦
<hamo_ubuntu> iGoogle: 不能同意更多
<bluezd> bye_bye: 你想看 一代宗"湿" ？
<bye_bye> bluezd: .......................................................
<bye_bye> blu
<bye_bye> bluezd: 想看.
<bluezd> bye_bye: 一代宗师是啥片 会让你湿吗？
<bye_bye> bluezd: .. 不撸... 不撸就不会湿
<hamo_ubuntu> bluezd: 不撸胸就不会湿
<bye_bye> bluezd: lol
<bluezd> hamo_ubuntu: 你撸胸也会湿
<iGoogle> hamo_ubuntu: 你也遇到18m的那些东西？
<hamo_ubuntu> iGoogle: 没，等我给你看个图片阿
<adam8157> bluezd: 不撸胸
<hamo_ubuntu> iGoogle: http://dooloo.info/p/Q6B
 * bluezd 口味有点重，以后做个单纯的人，像我以前一样
<iGoogle> 哦。好吧。群发出去
<adam8157> bluezd: 没有台球不幸福啊 没有羽毛球不幸福啊
<bluezd> adam8157: 是没有男人不性福吧
<CyrusYzGTt> king want you die, you must facebok
<adam8157> bluezd: 擦 你口真重
 * hamo_ubuntu ...
<bluezd> adam8157: 没有妹子才是不幸福呢
<bluezd> adam8157: 昨天好像来了好几个新员工，Memeied 介绍的时候我有情不自禁感慨了一下
<bye_bye> adam8157: 那你回来?
<adam8157> bye_bye: no
<bye_bye> adam8157: 那你还是幸福呀
<bye_bye> bluezd: 最近桃花运太多, 怎么破?
<bye_bye> bluezd: 还都是漂亮妹子...
<bye_bye> bluezd: 但是我已经有妹子了..
<bye_bye> bluezd: 怎么破...
<bluezd> bye_bye: 介绍给我几个
<bye_bye> bluezd: 舍不得...
<hamo_ubuntu> bluezd: 感慨啥？淡淡走了你不性福？
<bye_bye> bluezd: 不是之前跟你说, 应该咋样把妹了吗?
<hamo_ubuntu> bluezd: 这不是来新人了，再找一个发展就可以了
<bluezd> hamo_ubuntu: ...... 就那8个字
 * bluezd 人来人往，物是人非啊！！
<hamo_ubuntu> bluezd: 你这脑怎么关触控板阿
<bye_bye> bluezd: 我们组来了新实习生了. 
<adam8157> bluezd: 你把mermaid拼错了
<bluezd> adam8157: 第一次打她名
<adam8157> bluezd: 这单词是美人鱼的意思
<bluezd> adam8157: 我知道啊
<hamo_ubuntu> bluezd: 还是淡淡和mermaid的感情深把
<iGoogle> 淡淡是啥意思
<bluezd> hamo_ubuntu: 那是啊
<iGoogle> 又来一个nick
<bluezd> bye_bye: 哪个妹子？
<iGoogle> 乱改nick的，该死。lol
<iGoogle> 乱改nick的，该死。lol hamo_ubuntu
<iGoogle> 额。ubuntu?
<bye_bye> bluezd: 随便找个大学的自习室, 看看有没有再学c的妹子. 
<bye_bye> bluezd: 坐她旁边. 
<bye_bye> bluezd: 看他纠结什么题, 你就给她讲
<hamo_ubuntu> bluezd: 你这本本怎么关触控板阿？
<iGoogle> bye_bye: 套路蛮熟嘛
<bluezd> hamo_ubuntu: 为啥要关？
<hamo_ubuntu> bluezd: 不习惯，总是碰到
<bye_bye> iGoogle: ...
<bluezd> hamo_ubuntu: 关不了，wifi 控制和声音什么的都在上面
<hamo_ubuntu> bluezd: 逼我卸驱动...
<iGoogle> bye_bye: 大学洗澡，是不是还用ic卡的。你可以去帮某妹子修改数据。
<iGoogle> hamo_ubuntu: rmmod
<iGoogle> or 关闭对应的pci
<onlylove> hamo_ubuntu: 把本子拆开，直接拔线
<iGoogle> onlylove: ..
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 恩, 这个不错.
<onlylove> 数据是存在ic芯片里面还是存在别的地方
<onlylove> 射频非接触的还是接触卡片
<iGoogle> 先确定卡型
<iGoogle> bye_bye: 以后妹子洗澡，都找你。多好。
<bye_bye> iGoogle: ... 不会的吧... 我们都是在自己的宿舍洗澡...
<bluezd> adam8157: hamo_ubuntu The Linux Programming interface 这本书看过吗？ 怎么样？
<wiiw> 数据不是有2份的吗? 主机一份,ic卡里一份
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 洗一次几毛钱...
<iGoogle> 啥破学校。这么落后。
<bye_bye> i
<hamo_ubuntu> bluezd: 就是个man文档的集合
<adam8157> bluezd: 有电子书
<hamo_ubuntu> bluezd: 作者是绝大多数coreutls的man文档的作者
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 我们学校的每间宿舍, 都有独立的卫生间和独立的浴室...
<hamo_ubuntu> bluezd: 可以像字典一样查
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 很落后吗...
<iGoogle> 哦。那是太gaoji了。
<bluezd> adam8157: hamo_ubuntu 我想用 budget 买一本
<adam8157> bluezd: 不推荐
<hamo_ubuntu> bluezd: 买呗...反正自己不花钱
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * hamo_ubuntu momo palomino|working 
<bluezd> adam8157: 那推荐个 ? 
<adam8157> bluezd: apue就好啊
<bluezd> adam8157: 关键我有啊，我想买个我没有的
<adam8157> bluezd: 买它干啥... 浪费钱
<bluezd> adam8157: 主要是不用自己花钱，但是批不批不一定
<lmh> bluezd: 你找mermaid干嘛阿，
<bcao> 对，还不如钱给蛋蛋，让他给你打一份
<lmh> adam8157, dandan变身了？
<lmh> bluezd, 
<hamo_ubuntu> adam8157: ä¹° http://www.aosabook.org/en/index.html
<bluezd> lmh: 我没有找他啊
<hamo_ubuntu> bluezd: ä¹° http://www.aosabook.org/en/index.html
<hamo_ubuntu> bluezd: 这本好
<hamo_ubuntu> bluezd: 节操满满
<adam8157> lmh: ...
<adam8157> bcao: 没有台球和羽毛球不幸福啊
<lmh> adam8157, dandan现在是土财主了？
 * bluezd 求书推荐
<adam8157> lmh: 财你个鬼
<bluezd> hamo_ubuntu: 这本好？
<iGoogle> adam8157: 这么喜欢打球。乖哦。
<bcao> adaam, 有NHOm么
<hamo_ubuntu> bluezd: 必然的
<hamo_ubuntu> adam8157: 拜蛋蛋壕
<bcao> adam8157, 自从你走了以后，红帽台球羽毛球水平大幅度提高。。
<bcao> adam8157, @_@
<hamo_ubuntu> bcao: lol
<bluezd> hamo_ubuntu: 买这本的理由是啥？对工作有用吗？
<iFvwm> Ξ
<hamo_ubuntu> bluezd: 有啊，看评论啊
<iGoogle> 居然没git pull
<bcao> adam8157, 今天下午过来打球么
<lmh> bluezd, 推荐什么书阿？
<lmh> bcao, rp 也大幅提高，
<adam8157> bcao: 不去啊
<bluezd> lmh: kernel 相关的
<iFvwm> Ξ
 * bluezd ULK 第四版啥时候出啊
<bcao> lmh adam8157 , 素质和RP以及jiecao 都大幅提高
<kk> iFvwm: .. ..
 * adam8157 busy
<roylez> adam8157: 忙啥呢？
<lmh> adam8157, fuck u !!!
<iGoogle> nat/redhat/x-vdwaowbubqsytcqr
<hamo_ubuntu> iFvwm: iGoogle 你俩是一个人？
<CyrusYzGTt> -ap 127.0.0.2
<CyrusYzGTt> -h
<iFvwm> 127.0.0.2 ► General placeholder reference for all IPv4 addresses ► AU ▇  ► see http://www.iana.org. ► US ▇ 
<iFvwm> 帮助： -t 字典, -p 查询IP, -d 点阵字, -r 倒字, -x 花字, -bk 百科, -deb 软件包信息, -ap 精确ip查询, -rss 新闻订阅, 
<kk> iFvwm 啥标题, ⇪ Internet Assigned Numbers Authority
<CyrusYzGTt> -ap :::1
<roylez> iFvwm: 还没玩腻这些东西？
 * adam8157 Mem:          7.5G       1.8G       5.7G         0B        71M       936M
<nopcall> -deb keynav
<iFvwm> keynav ► 0.20110708.0-1 ► 87.0 k ► keyboard-driven mouse cursor mover ►  Keynav makes your keyboard a fast mouse cursor mover. You can move 
<iFvwm> the cursor
<jusss_away> roylez: 刚看完 Catch 44
<jusss> roylez: 不错的电影
<roylez> jusss: 忘了带钥匙出门，晚上回去也许会被锁外面，上班不敢去防水，因为笔记本没锁
<hamo_ubuntu> adam8157: 你弄swap了么？
<adam8157> roylez: 在公司还怕本子被偷?
 * adam8157 18m真恐怖
<adam8157> hamo_ubuntu: 当然啊
<hamo_ubuntu> adam8157: 多大？
<adam8157> hamo_ubuntu: 8G连续
<hamo_ubuntu> adam8157: 为啥这大？你8G内存能用满？
<roylez> adam8157: 被人发现会被警告
<adam8157> hamo_ubuntu: 硬盘便宜  为了休眠
<palomino|working> mem[Physical: 11.7GB, 73.5% free - Swap: 7.6GB, 100.0% free]
<hamo_ubuntu> adam8157: 你还用过 休眠？
<hamo_ubuntu> adam8157: gaoji
<huntxu> adam8157: 500G硬盤淚奔。。。
<jusss> palomino|working: ..
<adam8157> hamo_ubuntu: 经常用...
<roylez> adam8157: 笔记本必须锁，离桌时桌上不能有写字的纸，不能有手机，不能有钱包，不能有u盘
<imtxc> iFvwm: 你又来了啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 我才320
<jusss> palomino|working: 我物理内存1G
<palomino|working> 新买的主板第四个槽是坏的 , jusss
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> 只插了3条。。 , jusss
<adam8157> roylez: 我擦, 十八m啥毛病
<hamo_ubuntu> roylez: 钱包为啥不能有？
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working momo roylez 
<jusss> roylez: 防水是啥意思
<huntxu> roylez: 除了u盤剩下全有。。。
<roylez> hamo_ubuntu: 里面可能有personal identity和名片
<adam8157> roylez: 你们这是放谁呢?
<iGoogle> roylez: 你下午去喝茶，也带本本跑？
<roylez> adam8157: 全世界无知的技术企业，包括红帽和canonical之流
<iGoogle> 果然是忽悠王国
<adam8157> hamo_ubuntu: 去骚扰中介了
 * adam8157 afk
<iGoogle> 真在乎保密
<roylez> iGoogle: 今天没带钥匙，平时锁了就去了
<hamo_ubuntu> adam8157: 赶紧的
<iGoogle> 没安装监视器？ roylez
<huntxu> hamo_ubuntu: 你拋棄度嬢了啊
<roylez> iGoogle: 装了啊
<hamo_ubuntu> huntxu: 度娘不要我
<iGoogle> 我们公司都遍布监视器
<iGoogle> 哪怕啥。 roylez
<jusss> iGoogle: 包括厕所？
<roylez> iGoogle: 有杀错没放过啊
<huntxu> iGoogle: 那是你要偷看女員工裝的吧
<jusss> iGoogle: 女厕所？
<iGoogle> 傻吧。厕所你愿意安装
<hamo_ubuntu> roylez: 我也好奇你们这是防谁
<iGoogle> roylez: 蒋的那套
<imtxc> iGoogle: 神不是自己开公司的么
<iGoogle> hamo_ubuntu: +
<roylez> hamo_ubuntu: 防的就是尔等...
<iGoogle> 同行？
<hamo_ubuntu> roylez: 我？
<iGoogle> 防范同行
<roylez> hamo_ubuntu: 万一你化装成物业换瓶装水的进来了呢？
<iGoogle> 不如制度规定，换水的不准进来嘛
<iGoogle> 自己背
<hamo_ubuntu> roylez: 这个倒这是，我去北京那个ring building面试的时候，我觉得随随便便救恩那个混进去
<hamo_ubuntu> roylez: 百度就不是，大门口站几个2米的大汉
<hamo_ubuntu> roylez: 进来人没工卡直接就拦住了
<jusss> roylez: 看那演员的资料，上来就出现了一个词"生平"。。。难道这个演员挂了？
<Aerowolf> \exit
<huntxu> hamo_ubuntu: 18m給你容易進的，都是隨便的地方
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 每次开机下载国家地理Photo of the Day作为桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398595 http://dooloo.info/p/QD4 Awesome从3.4升到3.5，让我在不淡定中挣扎了一天，总算完成了配置迁移。不过奇怪的是桌面壁纸，我忘了 是怎么设的了，索性查了下。于是找到了一篇用NASA的每日一图 …
<huntxu> hamo_ubuntu: gaoji的，你進不去
<yunfan> cfy: 1号店在招人
<roylez> kk: ....
<roylez> yunfan: 这厮不是要挂了么
<huntxu> roylez: 這不是你的blog麽。。。
<hamo_ubuntu> huntxu: 不是阿，我都进了实验室了...
<cfy> yunfan: 哦
<huntxu> hamo_ubuntu: 那是忽悠爾等土鱉的
<roylez> huntxu: 发去论坛了，望dooloo上骗点击的
<hamo_ubuntu> huntxu: ...
<huntxu> roylez: 原來是你自己發的 =.=
<yunfan> roylez: 被沃尔玛收购了
<cfy> yunfan: 刚午睡起来。。。。真是困
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡须
<hamo_ubuntu> roylez: 主席你碉堡了
<yunfan> 昨天那个谁要sdr的  现在sdr来了  http://www.21ic.com/news/computer/201301/155970.htm
<kk> yunfan 啥标题, ⇪ 除了Tegra 4 NVIDIA i500 4G基带最新细节传来 - 21IC中国电子网
<roylez> yunfan: 我当年知道这货的CEO是微软出来的，我就知道它长久不了
<jusss> yunfan: me
<roylez> yunfan: 刀枪不入如诺基亚都被微软出来的CEO整残了
<yunfan> roylez: 呵呵
<imtxc> kk: 你怎么发主席的博客了
<yunfan> jusss: 你去看看 这个应该能满足你需求 人家对多个制式的支持都是通过软件升级搞定的
<huntxu> gfrog: 嗷，蛋蛋都離開你了
<kk> imtxc, 它取决于设置。  ㍧ 
<roylez> imtxc: 我发去论坛了
<gfrog> huntxu: 蛋蛋跟黑毛儿一起私奔了。
<imtxc> roylez: 这招好。
<huntxu> hamo_ubuntu: 原來你才是第三者
<huntxu> roylez: 你是沒開testing的arch麽？
<roylez> huntxu: 没开
<huntxu> roylez: 3.5的xcursor可以有漂亮的知道沒？
<huntxu> roylez: 我懷疑我的patch被抄了哼哼
<hamo_ubuntu> huntxu: 啧啧
<hamo_ubuntu> huntxu: gaoji胡
<roylez> huntxu: 还真没注意鼠标有没有变化
<huntxu> roylez: 沒 Xcursor.theme麽？
<roylez> huntxu: 反正丫的patch也是在GPL了的代码上改的，被人抄是理所当然
<roylez> huntxu: 没看，不知道
<huntxu> hamo_ubuntu: 你現在又能每天見到蛋蛋了麽
<hamo_ubuntu> huntxu: 能啊...淡淡还是那么猥琐，你就别相思了
<huntxu> roylez: 不過還是不漂亮，回歸x11的lib了，不是純的xcb
<abine> 哇
<abine> 可以上网了
<abine> 神奇的网络
<jusss> yunfan: 这种东西怎么使用？。。。
<yunfan> jusss: 爽啊
<abine> 无线路由器重启后就一直上不去
<abine> 网关真是个神奇的怪物
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助帖 只能用游客身份登录 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398597 我是用的wubi安装的，记录了安装用户名和密码。 但是安装之后进入，输入用户名和密码之后显示是无效的用户名和密码，这个情况怎么破？ 我安装的版本是12.10. 望大神指教！ 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于  …
<shuizhongyu> 大家好啊
<shuizhongyu> 第一次用irc
<kk> shuizhongyu, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<shuizhongyu> 还不太会用
<shuizhongyu> 为什么没人说话
<jusss> shuizhongyu: 他们都在啪啪，so...你懂得
<shuizhongyu> irc这么冷清么   
<shuizhongyu> 满屏的谁来了  谁走了 。。。
<imtxc> shuizhongyu: gaoji时间 
<shuizhongyu> imtxc：不懂，，，是这么用的么？
<imtxc> shuizhongyu: dui
<shuizhongyu> list
<shuizhongyu> imtxc:明明有105人啊。。。
<iFvwm> 欢迎来自 太阳系 的 噶嘛 加入聊天室。《qzhou》
<bye_bye> hamo_ubuntu: 你去c家的什么岗位?
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神！！
<shuizhongyu> 什么跟什么。。。
<bye_bye> ifv
<bye_bye> iFvwm: 你的那些bug还在吗?
<shuizhongyu> imtxc：我迷茫了。。。
<hamo_ubuntu> bye_bye: se
<bye_bye> hamo_ubuntu: 具体点儿.
<bye_bye> hamo_ubuntu: 色啥? se蛤蟆?
<hamo_ubuntu> bye_bye: software engineer
<bye_bye> hamo_ubuntu: 你妹, 我知道是se!
<hamo_ubuntu> bye_bye: 你让我具体点
<shuizhongyu> 也让我进来啊。。。
<bye_bye> hamo_ubuntu: 发你的jd链接
<hamo_ubuntu> bye_bye: 骚等
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你要去C家？
<bye_bye> imtxc: 不去. 
<bye_bye> imtxc: 不想去任何用linux的公司了 
<imtxc> bye_bye: 为啥这么壕
<bye_bye> imtxc: 劳资用windows的. 
<imtxc> bye_bye: 除了linux，你还会啥
<bye_bye> imtxc: windows!!
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你会windows？
<bye_bye> imtxc: 劳资从win95就开始用了. 
<hamo_ubuntu> bye_bye: https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=573
<imtxc> bye_bye: 求大佬帮忙
<bye_bye> imtxc: 帮忙啥?
<hamo_ubuntu> bye_bye: 被RH伤了？用win的话果断百度阿
<bye_bye> hamo_ubuntu: 我有节操!
<bye_bye> hamo_ubuntu: 恩, 不错, 拜蛤蟆.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 具体忘了。
<hamo_ubuntu> bye_bye: 我也有阿，节操满满啊
<bye_bye> imtxc: .........................................................................................................................
<bye_bye> hamo_ubuntu: 被baidu强奸过的, 还说自己有节操?
<shuizhongyu> ......
<bye_bye> hamo_ubuntu: The Architecture of Open Source Applications 这个太gaoji了...
<imtxc> hamo_ubuntu: 拜壕 hamo_ubuntu 
<hamo_ubuntu> bye_bye: 这个有啥gaoji的？
<hamo_ubuntu> imtxc: ...
<hamo_ubuntu> bye_bye: 签哪了最后？
<bye_bye> hamo_ubuntu: amazon都没有的卖...
<gfrog> hamo_ubuntu: 黑毛儿乃去ubuntu当色嘛？
<jusss> 今天下午本来想去玩DNF的，看来玩不了了
<bye_bye> hamo_ubuntu: 没地方去呢.
<hamo_ubuntu> bye_bye: 来C家吧，有淡淡壕可以调戏
<imtxc> hamo_ubuntu: 壕hamo是主管不
 * jusss 求神器，求史诗装备，求Boss粉，求粉矛，求粉棍
<leohxj> bye_bye, 开发环境也是win?
<bye_bye> leohxj: 从不开发, 哪里有开发环境.
<bye_bye> hamo_ubuntu: 有ubuntu-cn就能调戏. 
<leohxj> bye_bye, 你这emacs用来irc的啊。。。
<imtxc> bye_bye: 他们家不就是ubuntu-cn么
<hamo_ubuntu> bye_bye: 不是真人调戏着不爽阿
<imtxc> hamo_ubuntu: 真人调戏不成会被反击，就像你。。。
<bye_bye> leohxj: 恩, 我用irc和org-mode
<\rs> adam8157: 轉職了？
<bye_bye> hamo_ubuntu: 他都不打台球了, 还能怎么嘲笑他?
<adam8157> \rs: 嗯
<hamo_ubuntu> adam8157: ^^^
<leohxj> bye_bye, 在win下用，好使么
<hamo_ubuntu> adam8157: 你看看你在人民群众里什么形象
<bye_bye> leohxj: 还行. win下没啥好的irc-client
<imtxc> bye_bye: org-mode好使么
<bye_bye> imtxc: 还好呀. 你一个用vim的, 关心这个干嘛.
<leohxj> bye_bye, 用的什么插件
<david_wu> bye_bye: emacs 不错。
<imtxc> bye_bye: 围观emacs党
<bye_bye> leohxj: erc和org-mode, 没啥别的插件了. 
<bye_bye> david_wu: 恩, 刚开始用,  好难. 
 * imtxc 就用vim怎么了， 怎么了
<david_wu> bye_bye: 难？
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你用的那个要按的键太多了，配置太烦了。
<bye_bye> david_wu: 不难吗
<david_wu> bye_bye: 手指健全就不难。。
<bye_bye> imtxc: 没有配置... 我的.emacs空的...
<qiao> bye_bye: 你能让ubuntu-cn吵起来吗？
<bye_bye> qiao: 不能...
<qiao> bye_bye: 。。。
<qiao> bye_bye: 没趣～
<leohxj> bye_bye, xchat不喜欢吗
<shuizhongyu> 额
<bye_bye> leohxj: 收费的
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你丫挑拨emacs和vim，目的就是让吵起来
<leohxj> bye_bye, HexChat免费
<bye_bye> imtxc: 啥时候挑拨了?
<bye_bye> imtxc: ?
<imtxc> bye_bye: 就挑拨了。
<bye_bye> leohxj: 哦, 懒得换了. 
<bye_bye> imtxc: 滚粗. 
<iFvwm> Ξ
<shuizhongyu> imtxc: 求融入啊  
<imtxc> shuizhongyu: 额。。。找 bye_bye 做基友
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我一想起买票头疼都不想回家了。
<bye_bye> imtxc: 别回了, 等我回北京, 请我吃饭
<bye_bye> hamo_ubuntu: 请我吃饭!
<imtxc> shuizhongyu: 先把你的妹子的招牌发上来。
<shuizhongyu> imtxc: 什么叫招牌
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 屏幕左上角会自己跑出来一个搜索框。。。很郁闷 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398604 重启一下就好了，经常遇到这个问题，烦死了！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！ 请问怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 秋风码头 — 2013-01-08 16:22  …
<imtxc> hamo_ubuntu: 对啊，升职了请吃饭
<imtxc> shuizhongyu: 照片。
<shuizhongyu> imtxc: 没有怎么办。。。。
<bye_bye> 无图无真相...........
 * imtxc 我来帝都这么久还没吃过大佬们呢。。 adam8157 gfrog hamo_ubuntu bye_bye
<shuizhongyu> imtxc: 不是没有照片，是没有妹子。。
 * bye_bye 大佬不就是大哥的意思...
<imtxc> adam8157: 额 这都kick
<jusss> bye_bye: 求激情 惊悚 恐怖 漂亮女主角的电影
<bye_bye> jusss: 恐怖油轮.
<bluezd> bye_bye: 同求
<jusss> bye_bye: 看过了
<bye_bye> bluezd: 万能钥匙
<gfrog> imtxc: 乃想吃蛋蛋和黑毛儿？
<imtxc> gfrog: 算了。。。。
<bluezd> bye_bye: 求有剧情，场景简单，漂亮女主角的电影
 * gfrog 在KDE里选了opengl渲染，结果花屏了。。。
<bye_bye> bluezd: 搜天海翼
<imtxc> adam8157: 吃顿饭都杀人啊
 * bluezd 求有剧情，场景简单，漂亮女主角的电影
<gfrog> bluezd: 新闻联播
<bluezd> gfrog: 无剧情好吧
<gfrog> bluezd: 天天换花样儿
<imtxc> shuizhongyu: 看到没。。 这里很危险。
<adam8157> gfrog: lol
<shuizhongyu> gfrog: 不漂亮好吧  
<shuizhongyu> imtxc: 我先水一水。。。
<gfrog> shuizhongyu: 见仁见智了，万一不撸喜欢呢
<bluezd> gfrog: 这个可以弄成个段子了，有剧情，场景简单，漂亮女主角的电影　-> 新闻联播
<shuizhongyu> gfrog: 不撸是what？
<gfrog> bluezd: 嗯。。
<hamo_ubuntu> bluezd: 不撸胸真相了
 * bluezd ......
<shuizhongyu> 哦。。。。
<bye_bye> 新闻联播的主播不是赵忠祥吗?
<shuizhongyu> 懂了。。。
<bye_bye> bluezd: 你真重口... 
<jusss> bye_bye: 还有呢？
<shuizhongyu> 名字前面有*号什么意思？
<bye_bye> jusss: 林中女妖
<bluezd> bye_bye: 我咋了？就是想找个电影嘛
<bye_bye> bluezd: 林中女妖
<bye_bye> bluezd: 能在那方面满足她的, 就活下来, 阳痿的就杀掉.
 * bluezd bye_bye 果然见多识广，拜
<bye_bye> bluezd: 给你推荐个电影,  你都黑我...
<bye_bye> qiao: 帮我个忙. 
<hamo_ubuntu> bye_bye: 拜
<bye_bye> qiao: 帮我走到 bluezd 的位子上, 然后敲他脑袋一下. 
<bluezd> bye_bye: 着哪叫黑啊，发自肺腑的夸奖啊
<bluezd> 这
<bye_bye> ...
<bye_bye> hamo_ubuntu: ....
<shuizhongyu> 大婶发
<apu5800k> 腾讯数码讯（编译：蛋蛋）在今年早些时候Raspberry Pi刚刚发布，这个信用卡大小的迷你Linux机器瞬间走红。在它开始发售的那个晚上，Pi计划的官方分发商Premier Farnell/element 14与RS Components的网站被刷得几乎没办法打开。
<apu5800k> 里面也有个蛋蛋
<apu5800k> LOL
<imtxc> microcai: ping？
<shuizhongyu> 瞬间就安静了。。。 我错了么
<jusss> adam8157: Richard Blum的那本英文版的汇编语言有货了，壕去收了吧
<adam8157> jusss: 我有中文的
<jusss> 我想要中文版的，没货了。。。
<jusss> adam8157: 中文版没货了
<adam8157> jusss: 我有
<apu5800k> 自己翻译呗
<qiao> bye_bye: ...
<jusss> 英文版的要250+，中文版只要40+
<qiao> bluezd: 你在哪坐着。。
<shuizhongyu> 你们都认识啊。。。
<jusss> 不是很明白为什么英文版比中文版还贵，难道那些干翻译的是倒贴钱的？
<bluezd> qiao: 你的 Manager 的旁边
<bye_bye> shuizhongyu: 坐一起的, 都是基友.
<bye_bye> bluezd: ....
<bye_bye> bluezd: qiao 认识phd的...
<qiao> bye_bye: senior ?
<bluezd> bye_bye: 我是说春哥啊，你以为呢
<shuizhongyu> bye_bye: 那你们在这里聊是何目的。。。。
<bye_bye> qiao: 什么senior?
<jusss> adam8157: 你不是要送书吗，把中文版的送我吧
<adam8157> jusss: 我疯了送这本
<bye_bye> shuizhongyu: 我不跟他们坐在一起... 我一个人在实验室好不好?
<bye_bye> bluezd: 春哥? 不认识...
<qiao> bye_bye: 你说的manage 是指。。。qcai ?
 * adam8157 独唱团和光明磊落送了, 到付快递
<shuizhongyu> bye_bye: 在实验室不好好干活，多不好。。。
<jusss> adam8157: 你这么喜爱这本？。。。
<bye_bye> qiao: 恩. 
<gfrog> adam8157: 求送书
<bye_bye> shuizhongyu: 你知道我们实验室有啥活吗?
<adam8157> gfrog: 独唱团 光明磊落
<gfrog> adam8157: 来套冰与火啥的
<bye_bye> shuizhongyu: 就说我不好
<adam8157> gfrog: 我只有电子版
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。
<qiao> adam8157: 光明磊落 一本可以当笔记本的。。。
<jusss> adam8157: 求送kindle
<gfrog> adam8157: 据说kindle要有直排pdf的软件啦
<adam8157> gfrog: 一直有啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 设备上直排，支持扫描版
<adam8157> gfrog: 一直有啊
<adam8157> gfrog: F
<gfrog> adam8157: 啥软件？
<adam8157> gfrog: https://github.com/hwhw/kindlepdfviewer
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: hwhw/kindlepdfviewer · GitHub
<shuizhongyu> 不行，信息量好大。。。混不下去了。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 原来乃知道这货
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<gfrog> adam8157: touch能用了嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我又不越狱, 不看扫描版的
<shuizhongyu> 什么叫直排啊？
<qiao> android 的Kindle挺好用的～
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕蛋
<qiao> bye_bye: 你丫还在实验室？
<bye_bye> qiao: .
<bye_bye> qiao: 做实验呢. 
<qiao> bye_bye: 果断交给学弟学妹么。。。
<bye_bye> qiao: 现在在跑开cache之后的raid1 ssd*2
<bye_bye> qiao: 哎.. 自己动手吧...
<qiao> bye_bye: gaoji...
<bye_bye> qiao: 这周末我就回去. 
<bye_bye> qiao: 等回去了请你吃饭. 
<qiao> bye_bye: 哈哈
<bye_bye> qiao: 麻辣香锅, 走其. 
<qiao> bye_bye: 有饭吃了 嘎嘎
<qiao> bye_bye: 好么，好么。。。
<bye_bye> qiao: 随便找个麻辣香锅吧. 反正咱俩都能吃辣.
<qiao> bye_bye: 嗯嗯～
<hamo_ubuntu> bye_bye: 求带阿
<bye_bye> hamo_ubuntu: 你请我?
<hamo_ubuntu> bye_bye: 你请qiao的时候带上我就行
<iGoogle> bye_bye: 麻辣香锅，有毒。最近的报道。
<hamo_ubuntu> adam8157: ^^^
<bye_bye> hamo_ubuntu: 别吝啬了
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 啊? 是吗?
<qiao> iGoogle: ?!
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 为啥? 花椒太多了?
<iGoogle> 我家下面就有，以前经常吃。现在不吃了
 * adam8157 晚上回去吃碗面就算了 唉... 日子难过啊
 * bye_bye 上周吃了四顿麻辣香锅的泪飙.
<iGoogle> 。。这么密集。。。短命
<bye_bye> adam8157: 帽子! 我要t了你! 最见不得壕装穷了!
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 给你的bot上帽子呀
<iGoogle> 。。
<iGoogle> 不准欺负蛋蛋
 * adam8157 一碗土豆肉丝干拌面 10软妹币
<bye_bye> adam8157: 我吃白切鸡腿盖饭, 才7rmb
 * bye_bye 瞬间平衡了
<iGoogle> bye_bye: 本地有128元一碗的米粉。
<adam8157> bye_bye: 又有钱画得还少... 羡慕嫉妒恨
<bye_bye> adam8157: 谁有钱了?!?! 明明是你和 hamo_ubuntu 有钱了!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<iGoogle> adam8157: 来，打羽毛球
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 给 ifv
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 给你的bot帽子呀..........呀......... 呀....
<gfrog> adam8157: pulseaduio 那个配置声道的工具叫啥来着？
<iGoogle> 。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我用alsa的...
<iGoogle> 我下班了。
<hamo_ubuntu> iGoogle: 神，求帽子阿
<iGoogle> 5秒
<iGoogle> 4秒
<iGoogle> 3秒
<iGoogle> 快啊
<iFvwm> bye_bye: 别私聊。不告诉你，气死你。 :D 
<gfrog> adam8157: 后置接口没声儿是啥情况？
<bye_bye> 擦... 看实验结果去了....
<bye_bye> adam8157: 你运气真好...
<adam8157> bye_bye: ..
<palomino|working> pavucontrol? , gfrog
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working shrink roylez 
<gfrog> palomino|working: 我记得是这玩意，但是没法选前置后置接口呢。。
<palomino|working> 前置插着了么?
<roylez> palomino|working: 汰渍洗衣液，现在是毒品交易中的硬通货 http://nymag.com/news/features/tide-detergent-drugs-2013-1/
<kk> roylez 啥标题, ⇪ How Tide Detergent Became a Drug Currency -- New York Magazine
<gfrog> palomino|working: 木
<palomino|working> ?_? , roylez
<palomino|working> 声卡是啥? , gfrog
<gfrog> palomino|working: intel hda
<palomino|working> 不能吧
<palomino|working> 各种板载声卡都是intel hda
<palomino|working> 具体一点的?
<apu5800k> http://digi.tech.qq.com/a/20130108/000499.htm
<gfrog> palomino|working: ich10
<kk> apu5800k 啥标题, ⇪ Razer推出金丝魔蛛机械式游戏键盘 售价1099元_数码_腾讯网
<palomino|working> ..... , gfrog
<apu5800k> 要的速度
<palomino|working> ich10是南桥芯片.. , gfrog
<gfrog> palomino|working: 刚刚这货还没问题，重启一下就完蛋了
<palomino|working> 阿?
<palomino|working> 难道挂了
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> .....
<apu5800k> roylez: 盖帽么/
 * roylez 下班
<apu5800k> 别下班了
<apu5800k> 继续加班
<gfrog> palomino|working: fedora这坨粑粑，RHEL就好好儿的，fedora就不明原因的没声儿
<palomino|working> -_-
<palomino|working> 我同事以前有个mbp
<palomino|working> 在osx下声音不对
<palomino|working> 进xp一切正常
<palomino|working> 换过各种版本的osx，都不行
 * hamo_ubuntu 求推荐vpn...
<gfrog> hamo_ubuntu: 自建
<gfrog> hamo_ubuntu: 提供搭建vpn服务哦
<hamo_ubuntu> gfrog: vpn好还是ssh好？
<gfrog> hamo_ubuntu: 都好
<hamo_ubuntu> gfrog: ...
<hamo_ubuntu> gfrog: 手机能用ssh不？
<gfrog> hamo_ubuntu: 贵司连代理都木有？
<gfrog> hamo_ubuntu: 乃问哪种手机？ 蛋蛋那种嘛？
<hamo_ubuntu> gfrog: 先回答我的问题撒...android
<gfrog> hamo_ubuntu: android可以
<hamo_ubuntu> gfrog: how to 搞？
<palomino|working> 同问...
<gfrog> hamo_ubuntu: 叫啥来着。。。 忘记了，就是那个gae那哥们做的那玩意
<hamo_ubuntu> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> hamo_ubuntu: 俺换水果之后之前那些软件忘的差不多了。
<hamo_ubuntu> gfrog: 换水果了都，壕
<hamo_ubuntu> gfrog: ssh tunnel?
<shuizhongyu> goagent....
<gfrog> hamo_ubuntu: .
<jeffrey4l> 我现在是买了ssh+vpn的服务。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 新手初学ubuntu，菜鸟握握手，大神飘过致敬 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398608 刚从windows系统中挣扎出来，寻求linux之道，还望大神，菜鸟指点迷津。 统计信息: 发表于 由 helanz — 2013-01-08 17:13 
<hamo_ubuntu> jeffrey4l: 哪里买的？
<jeffrey4l> usessh
<jeffrey4l> usessh001
<jeffrey4l> 你们一般用那个irc客户端啊？
<jeffrey> ls
 * kevinyings 买了个kindle，看了一下午，觉得如果黑暗环境下也可以看的话而且不炽眼的话，就好多了
<root_____> 我有个kindle3，屏幕在3个月后还是碎了
<apu5800k> 蛋疼了吗 
<jeffrey4l> 买paerwhiter吧。
<adam8157> gfrog: cherry没有机会用, 不幸福啊
<jeffrey4l> adaam : 我最近也想买。。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 哈？
<gfrog> adam8157: 今天又599了呢
<adam8157> gfrog: 我这两天主用本子
<gfrog> adam8157: 本子也能用cherry！！
<adam8157> gfrog: 怎么摆
<gfrog> adam8157: 并排摆
<adam8157> gfrog: 脑袋难受
<gfrog> adam8157: 架本子键盘上
<gfrog> adam8157: 随你啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 过几天申请个显示器再说了
<gfrog> adam8157: zeze
<jusss> adsl拨号连接的没有广播地址？
<adam8157> gfrog: 准备闪人...
<gfrog> adam8157: 慢走
<adam8157> gfrog: 怀念湘西人家
<adam8157> bluezd: ^^
<cfy> roylez_: 尾巴席
<roylez_> cfy: 蠢肥淫
<cfy> roylez_: 。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 你的名字真是概括了你啊
<ilisp> roylez_: 啥乐乐
<ilisp> roylez_: 傻乐乐
<roylez_> ilisp: ...
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席
<roylez_> gfrog: 基娃
<ilisp> gfrog: 蛙蛙
<ilisp> bye_bye: 知道我是谁不？
<jianghu_> hi
<gfrog> ilisp: @@
<black_angel> 如何提取 sensors 命令输出来的第一个 cpu 的温度值呢？
<black_angel> Core 0:         +27.0°C  (high = +82.0°C, crit = +102.0°C)
<black_angel> 用什么命令来提取里面的 27.0 呢？
<yunfan> 你不会用grep?
<black_angel> grep 好像是提取一整行的吧
<yunfan> sed
<yunfan> sed -n 's/^Core\s0:\s\++\([0-9.]\+\).\+/\1/gp'
<black_angel> 试试
<ilisp> gaoji yunfan...
<black_angel> 做饭吃先，不搞元芳
<abine> 哈哈
<houge> 话说12.10的ubuntu肿膜那么卡呢？难道是ati hd7700系列的开源驱动不佳？
<young001> 问问大家一个运维的问题，现在管理几十台机器的都是怎么管理的？用什么软件？
<young001> 刚开始的裸机系统是怎么装的？
<alvin_quiet_mode> ssh?
<young001> 我现在用fabric管理，使用ssh
<young001> 但是我很纳闷刚开始比如有10台机器，系统是一台一台的去安装？
<alvin_quiet_mode> 我不是运维。我只知道我现在在图书馆里边玩宿舍的电脑。。。
<young001> 那多了之后不是累死了么？没有接触过这种运维。
<young001> alvin_quiet_mode, 你那个远程一下不就得了
<young001> 我在自己的服务器管理5台虚拟机的时候就嫌烦了，不知道企业运维是怎么弄的，求知道
<alvin_quiet_mode> 虚拟机是另一个东西。。。
<yunfan> young001: 看来你不知道有大规模运维部署工具
<young001> yunfan, 我知道肯定有这个东西，但是没找到，能告诉我工具名字么？
<alvin_quiet_mode> 虚拟机干嘛还 ssh... 直接有啥后台之类的件可以管理的吧。。。
<young001> alvin_quiet_mode, 你有5台要安装一样的软件，不管理就麻烦了
<jusss> alvin_quiet_mode: help!用网线登录不上路由器
<alvin_quiet_mode> young001: cp machine1.vdi machine2.vdi  :D
<alvin_quiet_mode> young001: ssh bla@blabla aptitude install pkg
<young001> alvin_quiet_mode, 你还要修改hostname，修改ip
<alvin_quiet_mode> young001: 这些是一次性的管理吧。。。花不了多少时间。
<yunfan> young001: Kickstart、Chef、Nagios、Cobbler、ControlTier、OpenNMS、OpenQRM、Func、Zabbix、Spacewalk、Puppet、Cacti
<alvin_quiet_mode> 再怎么的， sh 脚本， perl/python/ruby  脚本都可以的
<young001> 我手头有20来台，麻烦
<yunfan> young001: 这些全都是 貌似在我这行 puppet很流行
<young001> 我现在就是用fabric，是基于python的
<jusss> alvin_quiet_mode: 我先ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.111 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255 up,然后route add default gw 192.168.1.1,再用seamonkey访问192.168.1.1，可是连不上
<yunfan> fabric也不错
<young001> yunfan, 谢谢，这个多，我好好看看，cobbler是好像安装系统用的，但是我在虚拟机里面安装10个系统，我直接是复制，然后要手动改其他9台机器的ip很麻烦，有什么方法么？
<jusss> ping 192.168.1.1也ping不通，请问错误在哪里
<young001> jusss, 你ping不通网关就是你机器的问题了
<jusss> young001: 可是我能连别人的无线
<bye_bye> ilisp: 屁话, 怎么会不知道你...
<young001> jusss, 不能自动分配ip？
<jusss> young001: 不连路由，直接用线连接猫也可以
<jusss> young001: 用线连路由，死活连不上
<young001> jusss, 路由不行了吧
<jusss> young001: dhclient用了没用
<jusss> young001: ...
<alvin_quiet_mode> ip 的分配可以是 dhcp 干的吧？ 干嘛非得手动配置？
<jusss> alvin_quiet_mode: 用线连接上路由后，dhclient失败】
<young001> alvin_quiet_mode, 我的server是固定ip的
<alvin_quiet_mode> 11:57:15      young001 | alvin_quiet_mode, 我的server是固定ip的
<alvin_quiet_mode> 11:57:15      young001 | alvin_quiet_mode, 我的server是固定ip的
<alvin_quiet_mode> 11:57:15      young001 | alvin_quiet_mode, 我的server是固定ip的
<alvin_quiet_mode> oh shit.
<young001> jusss, 你不能登录路由管理界面是吧
<jusss> young001: 对
<young001> jusss, 这个我就不知道了
<young001> 我估计是路由的问题
<bye_bye> jusss: 看看你的路由表
<jusss> bye_bye: route显示没有UG或UH的flags
<bye_bye> jusss: 贴出来看看
<liemehoc> 有没有折腾过systemd的profile的，怎么让udev的rules在socket.target之后执行
<jusss> bye_bye: 食堂快没饭了，先买饭去，回来在贴
<bye_bye> jus
<bye_bye> jusss: 这刚几点...
<shuizhongyu> :-D
<fishballian> hello
<fishballian> .....莫西莫西
<shuizhongyu> fishballian: 他们都不理人的
<fishballian> \o/
<shuizhongyu> fishballian: 你是新手还是高手
<fishballian> NH
<shuizhongyu> fishballian: ?
<fishballian> New-hand....
<shuizhongyu> fishballian: 哦，这么专业，，，，，，，，，
<shuizhongyu> fishballian: 来逛的？
<fishballian> 对啊
<shuizhongyu> fishballian: 那就我们俩聊吧。。。。
<shuizhongyu> fishballian: 你看半天都没有其他人说话
<fishballian> =。=我们以后就把这里占领了
<shuizhongyu> fishballian: 。。。那还是轮不到的，，，人家不爽就把我们踢了。。。
<shuizhongyu> fishballian: 不说话了么？
<fishballian> 看看大神的帖子
<shuizhongyu> fishballian: 慢看  
<lynus_zhu> 冒个泡
<lynus_zhu> 明天考人工智能，求祝福
<ilisp> bye_bye: .......
<ilisp> lynus_zhu: gaoji的科目
<shuizhongyu> lynus_zhu: 祝好
<lynus_zhu> 嘿嘿
<lynus_zhu> 难道这个频道gaoji是敏感词啊
<ilisp> 肯定的呀
<lynus_zhu> 全都是拼音
<ilisp> 这个频道有很多敏感词
<lynus_zhu> 哦？这个要学习一下
<ilisp> 复习你的ai去吧。。。
<shuizhongyu> 高级
<lynus_zhu> 看得想吐了，来聊聊
<shuizhongyu> 敏感了么
<shuizhongyu> 来
<lynus_zhu> 没屏蔽
<bye_bye> 人工智能考啥? 
<ilisp> homosexual not advantage
<bye_bye> 贝叶斯网络?
<bye_bye> A*搜索?
<ilisp> a*搜索。。。。这个我写过。。。
<ilisp> 不过好像可能写错了。。
<lynus_zhu> 没那么高级，其实就是逻辑学模糊数学之类的东西
<bye_bye> ilisp: gaoji
<ilisp> a*还高级？
<bye_bye> ilisp: a*gaoji,但是不高级
<shuizhongyu> 。。。。。。
<ilisp> bye_bye: soga....
 * bye_bye 给老妈打电话去. 
<shuizhongyu> 都高级
<ilisp> bye_bye: ...
<bye_bye> ilisp: 错了, gaoji的是你, 不是a*   lol
<lynus_zhu> 感觉人工智能搞了几十年，结果还是没啥突破
<ilisp> bye_bye: @_@
<ilisp> lynus_zhu: 来给我们讲讲ai winter
<lynus_zhu> 哦，就是那个经典的翻译吗 the meat is weak, the sprit is strong ,然后翻译的乱了，然后军方撤资了
<lynus_zhu> 没钱了就没人玩了
<ilisp> ....
<houge> ubuntu现在启动后，没有左边的dock，也没有窗口边框应该怎么办？
<houge> 12.10
<lynus_zhu> 哦，是 the flash is weak, the spirit is strong,翻译成俄文，然后又翻译回英文，就全变了the meat is rotten ,the votega is strong .
<ilisp> 。。。。
<fishballian> 人工智能周5考啊
<ilisp> ......
<ilisp> 同学么。。。。
<lynus_zhu> 我觉得人脑的智能是不可能仿真的，都搞了这么多时间还没突破
<fishballian> =。=现在看书还来的及么
<lynus_zhu> 来得及
<ilisp> 来不及了。。。。
<ilisp> 准备过年以后，复读吧
<fishballian> .........
<ilisp> 错了。。。
<lynus_zhu> 算法要是头一天看，肯定没法了，人工智能还好
<ilisp> 重修。。。。
<ilisp> 没事
<ilisp> 你找 lynus_zhu 代考
<lynus_zhu> 呵呵
<fishballian> 算法不是直接机考么
<fishballian> 我有做题的
<lynus_zhu> 我们还是笔试
<jusss> 咖啡真难喝，还卖那么贵，真不明白
<fishballian> 那你还买
<ilisp> 看到一个root党
<lynus_zhu> 我是root.
<ilisp> 嗯，root党。。。。
<lynus_zhu> 而且还是学校信息中心的一台服务器
<lynus_zhu> hoho
<gebjgd> lynus_zhu, 蛋疼
<ilisp> 我艹。。。。。。
<jusss> 本来要买核桃奶的，可是好几天都没货，就买了袋咖啡回来冲着喝，发现真难喝，上当了
<jusss> 酸酸乳也很难喝
<jusss> 不明白为啥小孩喜欢和那种难喝的东东
<ilisp> jusss: 你可以问问有小孩子的
<jusss> lynus_zhu: 你跟linus是亲戚？
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 多撸席
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 修bug啦多撸席
<lynus_zhu> 不是。。。我认识他，他不认识我
<ilisp> linus是谁？
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: ?
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<jusss> ilisp: 一个猥琐的大叔，lol
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 帽子
<ilisp> jusss: 原来如此
<ilisp> hamo_dooloo: 你是拿不到的。。。
<roylez_> ilisp: 8k电子书做好没？
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: .
<ilisp> roylez_: 什么？我转行了
<ilisp> gfrog: 混个知名度不容易
<ilisp> 频道太凶险了
 * jusss 看了一部电影，deep end,里面讲的是 正太爱御姐 御姐爱大叔 大叔爱萝莉，好纠结的电影呀，deep end 1970
<fishballian> ........
<fishballian> 你那是什么伦理大片
<worm> 是不容易啊，唉~╮(╯_╰)╭
<jusss> fishballian: 百度 deep end 1970
<ilisp> roylez_: hamo怎么没上来？
<roylez_> ilisp: 跳得慢 
<ilisp> roylez_: 记得hamo是有auto-rejoin的呀
<fishballian> 我看名字就懂了...
<jusss> roylez_: 给你推荐个电影,一定符合你的口味  http://movie.douban.com/subject/1300644/
<alvin_quiet_mode> Title: 早春 (豆瓣) (@ douban.com)
<ilisp> roylez_: --./.-/---/.---/..
<ilisp> -/./.../-
<jusss> roylez_: 多撸上有种子没？整个种子的标签，发布看过的电影的种子，怎么样
<ilisp> roylez_: -/.-/../.-.. -.-./..../.-/../.-./--/.-/-.
<roylez_> jusss: 你可以直接发磁链啊
<jusss> roylez_: 这样就不用翻墙去海盗湾了
<jusss> roylez_: ed2k?
<roylez_> jusss: magnet
<ilisp> roylez_: -.../.-/-.. -.-./..../.-/../.-./--/.-/-.
<jusss> roylez_: 这个没用过。。。
<roylez_> jusss: 海盗湾不都磁链的么
<jusss> roylez_: 哦，可是我不会发磁链
<lynus> 我问个问题啊，libc需要有内核的头文件才能编译的吧，那如果我内核升级了，libc会不会工作不正常
<ilisp> lynus: user space的应该是很稳定的
<banban> eexp
<roylez_> banban: 斑斑
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 帽子
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: 是这个么
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: ?
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: 肿么不说话？
<banban> roylez_: 拜见主席
<jusss> roylez_: 你怎么也会这个了。。。跟alvin那厮学的？
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 帽子
<Lyric> 欧耶
<ilisp> @_@
<ilisp> banban: 好熟悉的nick
<bye_bye> bianbian
<hamo_dooloo> ilisp: 你是插飞燕？
<ilisp> hamo_dooloo: nb.......
<jusss> hamo_dooloo: 帽子
<ilisp> hamo_dooloo: 不是，我是ilisp
<banban> roylez: 主席有空吗现在
<roylez_> banban: 9点之前有
<banban> roylez_: 不要那么就 就现在
 * hamo_dooloo 你俩要干嘛...=,=
<eexp> 有激情
<banban> roylez_: 我的双系统win重装了，然后grub丢失了嘛，然后我去修复嘛
<roylez_> banban: 然后呢
<eexp> 蛤蟆，你当权了？
<hamo_dooloo> eexp: 恩恩
<hamo_dooloo> eexp: 爽
<jusss> eexp: 我也想要帽子
<eexp> 难得
<banban> roylez_: 然后发现grub里有arch了，但是我进了arch以后，就走了一页 然后就没有了 屏幕就黑了
<banban> roylez_: 所以我怀疑是不是我修复错了
<bye_bye> banban: grub2?
<roylez_> banban: arch内核什么的还是能加载？
<jianghu111> hi
<banban> eexp: 你是冒牌EE吗
<jianghu111> banban
<hamo_dooloo> banban: 真ee，验过了
<banban> 好像木有加载 roylez_ 
<jianghu111> 怎么又出来了
<roylez_> banban: 我都不用grub了，grub2伤不起，我现在用 syslinux 了
<banban> jianghu111: hi
<roylez_> banban: grub2真心帮不了你
<banban> roylez_: 我不知道是grub几。。。
<chris|OSX> 唉...
<hamo_dooloo> banban: 内核参数对么？
<chris|OSX> ubuntu-cn还是这么热闹啊
<banban> hamo_dooloo: 这个肿么看啊。。。。
 * bye_bye 高能
<hamo_dooloo> banban: 能进到grub的界面么？
<banban> hamo_dooloo: 能
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 忙着呢阿
<adam8157> roylez_: 以后别问俺要帽子了, 再也不给了
<roylez_> adam8157: 为啥
<hamo_dooloo> banban: 对应的项里按e
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<banban> adam8157: 阿当
<adam8157> roylez_: 你导致我被踢
<banban> hamo_dooloo: 恩？啥意思
<adam8157> banban: 小家伙好久不见
<eexp> 系统没arch，突然出的？ banban
<roylez_> adam8157: 那就不能找你要了？
<adam8157> roylez_: en
<roylez_> adam8157: 真没风度
<banban> eexp: 不是啊，原来就双系统，只是后来win重装了，所以需要修复grub引导
<eexp> 额。蛋蛋绝情了
<hamo_dooloo> banban: 把条放到arch的那项，然后按e, 就能看到这条对应的grub项了
<eexp> banban: 听你的话，似乎是突然出了arch。。
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 你就这么负了主席阿...
<banban> eexp: 那是你理解错误
<banban> hamo_dooloo: 然后嘞，我要干嘛
<eexp> 看到后，就知道是grub2还是1了
<banban> 按了e，看到grub项，然后捏～
<hamo_dooloo> banban: 等等，这个就是你以前的grub.conf是么？
<banban> hamo_dooloo: 不知道啊。。。
<eexp> arch的，这么忽悠人。连1/2都不分啊
<hamo_dooloo> 啊？你是怎么修复的grub阿？
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: gaoji蛋，该你了啊...
<bye_bye> eexp: 用户自己不看... 怎么能怪arch呢...
<bye_bye> eexp: 用ubuntu的, 也有好多人不知道grub是啥版本...
<eexp> 你现在贴一行
<banban> hamo_dooloo: 你刚才肿么啦。。。
<eexp> 有insmod啥的没
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 赶紧帮banban解决问题去
<banban> hamo_dooloo: 等下我给你找链接哈
<eexp> 额。是哦。蛋蛋，赶紧出来
<bye_bye> banban: 你是按照archwiki里面做的?
<eexp> 当op，不作声的，出去
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 你那个小偷那个哪找的？又下集没？我觉得拜师学艺了
<Lyric> 最近Linux圈都没人打嘴炮了不幸福
<Lyric> 召唤点人写点可以打嘴炮的文章啊
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: 我上个星期刚刚在hackernews看了一片采访robbins的文章
<hamo_dooloo> Lyric: 有啊，有人今天还在咖啡机前打泡了呢... cc adam8157 
<banban> hamo_dooloo: 输入:sudo grub输入:find /boot/grub/stage1     ##有人说这一步不用,不过个人感觉还是应该加上这一步输入:root (hd0,x)                      ##输入find命令反馈的数据输入:setup (hd0)                      ##如果想用xp进行多系统引导就写(hd0,x)输入:quit                                  ##退出grub
<banban> bye_bye: 输入:sudo grub输入:find /boot/grub/stage1     ##有人说这一步不用,不过个人感觉还是应该加上这一步输入:root (hd0,x)                      ##输入find命令反馈的数据输入:setup (hd0)                      ##如果想用xp进行多系统引导就写(hd0,x)输入:quit                                  ##退出grub
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: 全部的关键就在于关注点的操纵
<Lyric> hamo_dooloo: adam8157 打炮了么
<banban> bye_bye: 不是 我自己搜的
<gebjgd> Lyric: 不会用vim的都是弱智 你继续
<adam8157> hamo_dooloo: 尼码 那是奶泡! cc Lyric 
<bye_bye> banban: 用archwiki上面的步骤多好.
<hamo_dooloo> Lyric: 是他自己打的，跟我没关系，我只是目击了而已
<banban> bye_bye: 不是没用吗 。。。
<adam8157> hamo_dooloo: 太猥琐了... 这都联想
<bye_bye> banban: 你现在按照archwiki的做一次,就好了
<banban> bye_bye: 是吗
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 联想啥了？你确实是自己说你打泡了啊
<Lyric> hamo_dooloo: 打奶炮嘛？哈哈哈哈哈哈 
<adam8157> hamo_dooloo: 你passport扫描给他了?
<hamo_dooloo> ...
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 必然的
<adam8157> Lyric: ca
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 一瞬间就给他了
<Lyric> adam8157: 打奶炮..
<bye_bye> banban: 必须.
<banban> bye_bye: 帮我找个链接吧。。。好人 谢谢。。。
<freeayu> 我想直接在线升级到 12.10
<freeayu> 好像不行啊
<freeayu> 只能到 12.04
<hamo_dooloo> bye_bye: 你是arch党？
<adam8157> Lyric: 我要是说"打牛奶泡沫" 就太像台湾人了 nnnnd 你们不给人活路
<Lyric> gebjgd: 这个话题太明显了不适合挑起战火
<bye_bye> banban: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Grub
<alvin_quiet_mode> Title: *HTTPS* GRUB2 - ArchWiki (@ archlinux.org)
<bye_bye> hamo_dooloo: win7党
<Lyric> adam8157: 看，鄙视我们台湾同胞
<hamo_dooloo> bye_bye: 啧啧，欢迎去百度
<hamo_dooloo> bye_bye: 简历拿来，我给你推荐
<banban> bye_bye: 有没有傻瓜一点的。。
<bye_bye> hamo_dooloo: .... 暂时不用了...
<bye_bye> banban: archwiki还不够傻瓜...
<adam8157> Lyric: 我给你做一个打牛奶泡沫的动作
<banban> bye_bye: 我能说我看不太懂吗
<eexp> ？
<gebjgd> banban: 那你就只能去用ubuntu了
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 那个真心靠谱...尤其是摘手表那里，我实验了一下，还是难度太大了
<banban> gebjgd: 多谢指教！
<hamo_dooloo> banban: 推荐ubuntu啊，节操满满阿... cc adam8157 
 * hamo_dooloo arch现在越来越高端了
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: 钱包手机还是很容易的....
 * hamo_dooloo 猛地一看安装文档把我吓了一跳
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 手表偷好偷，就是解开太难了
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: 手表要握手，太高难度了
<bye_bye> banban: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Grub#BIOS_systems_2
<bye_bye> banban: 你只需要看这一节就行了.
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: 投手机最容易了
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 是，手机在公交车上都不用啥手法
<banban> bye_bye: 谢谢
<bye_bye> banban: 备份那里也不用做
<CyrusYzGTt> 重口  http://life.caijing.com.cn/2013-01-08/112418200.html
<alvin_quiet_mode> Title: 美停尸房夜班员工16年奸淫女尸逾百具 断头尸也不放过-财经网 (@ caijing.com.cn)
<banban> bye_bye: 哦
<bye_bye> banban: grub-install --target=i386-pc --recheck --debug /dev/sda  最主要就是这里了.
<banban> bye_bye: 这个也是用livecd进入
<banban> bye_bye: 然后操作的吗
<bye_bye> banban: 恩, 记得chroot
<roylez_> bye_bye: 高手 bye bye
<hamo_dooloo> 哈哈
<hamo_dooloo> bye_bye: 拜
<hamo_dooloo> bye_bye: 拜 gaoji象
<banban> bye_bye:那一句命令就行吗。。
<bye_bye> roylez_: ................................................坏席....
<bye_bye> hamo_dooloo: gaoji蛤蟆
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<hamo_dooloo> 。。。
<bye_bye> banban: chroot... 你先mount你的本地分区...
<hamo_dooloo> bye_bye: 你惨了
<bye_bye> hamo_dooloo: 啥?
<bye_bye> hamo_dooloo: adam不是说了不给坏席帽子了吗?
<banban> bye_bye: 。。。。。。。他的意思是 我啥都不懂 你要是想帮我 就惨了
<hamo_dooloo> banban: 呃...可不是啊...
<bye_bye> banban: 不不... 他的意思是, 我什么都不会, 帮不了你...
 * hamo_dooloo -______________________________________________________________________-"""
<hamo_dooloo> bye_bye: right
<banban> bye_bye: 稍等下，我用别人电脑登irc 谢谢
<bye_bye> hamo_dooloo: ... 有有没类似<how to write a simple fs for linux>这样的教程? 不要fuse的
<hamo_dooloo> bye_bye: 如果你愿意等，我正准备写一个
<hamo_dooloo> bye_bye: 你要搞fs啦？
<bye_bye> hamo_dooloo: 你有code example没?
<bye_bye> hamo_dooloo: 毕业设计, 不知道写啥呢.
<hamo_dooloo> bye_bye: 毕设用？
<hamo_dooloo> bye_bye: 不是说写那个用irc控制的分布式系统么？
<bye_bye> hamo_dooloo: 恩. 
<stardiviner> Emacs 里 apropos-document里（我按C-h d RET auto-complete ）怎么跳到下一个匹配的位置？
<bye_bye> hamo_dooloo: 算了...
<hamo_dooloo> bye_bye: 我说的那个多gaoji
<bye_bye> hamo_dooloo: ... 
<bye_bye> hamo_dooloo: 别闹... 有啥资料先给我
<wanghai> hi 
<hamo_dooloo> bye_bye: 没啥，其实简单的文件系统特别简单，实现几个函数就行
<wanghai> 什么工具翻墙比较好呢
<bye_bye> hamo_dooloo: mkfs怎么写?
<hamo_dooloo> bye_bye: 你可以搞个内存的文件系统阿
<banban> bye_bye: ...................................
<stardiviner> 这里emacs高手是哪几个？
<bye_bye> stardiviner: ilisp 
<bye_bye> hamo_dooloo: 不要内存的
<stardiviner> bye_bye: thanks
<hamo_dooloo> bye_bye: mkfs其实就是把块设备当文件一样往里面写struct
<bye_bye> hamo_dooloo: 我要硬盘的. 
<bye_bye> hamo_dooloo: 哦...
<leohxj> 晚上好
<bye_bye> hamo_dooloo: 还是要code example
<hamo_dooloo> bye_bye: 前提是你得规划好哪里写什么
<leohxj> bye_bye, 还在啊
<bye_bye> leohxj: 恩. 醒着就在. 
<bye_bye> hamo_dooloo: 这个好说. 
<hamo_dooloo> bye_bye: 先给banban修电脑去
<bye_bye> hamo_dooloo: 他都没问我问题...
<hamo_dooloo> stardiviner: 这里emacs最gaoji的就是 bye_bye 了
<ilisp> bye_bye: ....
<stardiviner> ilisp: 你在emacs里怎么翻译的？我在网上搜索了下，sdcv.el扩展可以做这个，但是它似乎不能用popup.el来显示tooltip，而是用showtip扩展来展示的，但是showtip是给gui用的，我不用gui，于是我想知道又什么办法么？
<ilisp> stardiviner: 不翻译
<ilisp> stardiviner: hamo_dooloo 是gaoji emacs黑
<stardiviner> hamo_dooloo: bye_bye 的emacs玩的很好？
<bye_bye> stardiviner: 没用过emacs....
 * bye_bye 我用gedit的...
<stardiviner> 我知道sdcv.el 也能buffer显示，但是感觉方式没有tooltip好
<stardiviner> bye_bye: really ?
<bye_bye> stardiviner: .
<hamo_dooloo> bye_bye: -_-"
<leohxj> stardiviner, 他用emacs..
<hamo_dooloo> bye_bye: 别装阿gaoji象
<stardiviner> .... 混乱了。。。。 到底谁emacs玩的很好。。。。
<bye_bye> stardiviner:     (tooltip-show
<bye_bye>      (shell-command-to-string
<bye_bye>       (concat "sdcv -n "
<bye_bye>               (buffer-substring begin end))))))
<bye_bye> stardiviner: 为啥不能用tooltip-show?
<bye_bye> hamo_dooloo: 快点儿给我资料或者示例... 
<bye_bye> hamo_dooloo: 你技术那么好, 从来不帮人解决问题, 只知道在这里gaoji!
<stardiviner> bye_bye: 谢了，我没学过elisp，所以没去看源代码，看这个tooltip-show似乎不难，我改成popup-tooltip应该就可以了
<bye_bye> hamo_dooloo: 色蛤蟆!
<ilisp> bye_bye: +1
<hamo_dooloo> bye_bye: 嚓嚓，你让我咋一下给你找那么多资料去阿
<stardiviner> bye_bye: 因为那个是只有gui下才能显示tooltip的
<bye_bye> hamo_dooloo: 一点儿一点儿的找呀!!!
<hamo_dooloo> bye_bye: ...
<bye_bye> stardiviner: tooltip-show随便换个别的显示函数就行了吧. 
<stardiviner> hamo_dooloo: Emacs 里 apropos-document里（我按C-h d RET auto-complete ）怎么跳到下一个匹配的位置？
<stardiviner> bye_bye: 是的，
<bye_bye> stardiviner: 反正你已经用shell-command-to-string来得到你想要的输出内容了
<bye_bye> stardiviner: 怎么输出是很简单的. 
<hamo_dooloo> stardiviner: emacs我真不会... 很多配置都是 bye_bye 给我的...我就是个普通用户
<ilisp> hamo_dooloo: 不不
<bye_bye> hamo_dooloo: 求资料....
<hamo_dooloo> bye_bye: ...
<bye_bye> hamo_dooloo: 别说那么多, 你一页资料也没给我呀...
<ilisp> hamo_dooloo: acutally you are a gaoji emacs hacker
<stardiviner> 算了，等俺看完elisp教程，就不用这么问了，大概几天后就会有所效果
 * hamo_dooloo T——T
<hamo_dooloo> bye_bye: 网上能找到的，基本都不涉及硬盘，也就是没有实际IO和物理磁盘布局的，都是内存文件系统，就是为了熟悉fs相关那几个函数和几个流程，涉及硬盘的
<hamo_dooloo> bye_bye: 我真没看过
<bye_bye> hamo_dooloo: 不涉及硬盘的, 要来干嘛用...
<bye_bye> hamo_dooloo: 那你快去写一个涉及硬盘的...
<hamo_dooloo> bye_bye: 谁说的，linux下内存文件系统很多阿
<bye_bye> hamo_dooloo: 让我膜拜并且学习一下~
<hamo_dooloo> ...
<hamo_dooloo> bye_bye: 我要上班啊亲
<bye_bye> hamo_dooloo: 你入职了?
<hamo_dooloo> bye_bye: 嗯嗯
<bye_bye> hamo_dooloo: 请客?
<hamo_dooloo> bye_bye: 你啥时候回来？每次面基你都不来...请客你就来阿
<bye_bye> hamo_dooloo: 这周日回去. 
<lynus> 哇，你们线下都认识啊
<hamo_dooloo> bye_bye: 先给我推荐个vpn再说
<bye_bye> hamo_dooloo: 我自己都不知道哪个好...
<bye_bye> hamo_dooloo: 暂时用 ofan 的呢.
<hamo_dooloo> bye_bye: ...
<hamo_dooloo> bye_bye: 速度如何？
<bye_bye> hamo_dooloo: 能看u2b 的 320p
<bye_bye> hamo_dooloo: c家还能没有vpn?
 * hamo_dooloo 这个...
<bye_bye> hamo_dooloo: 为啥你的cloak不是ubuntu
<banban> bye_bye: 我先自己试下 要是不行 再问你
<ilisp> hamo_dooloo: 你也去c了？
<hamo_dooloo> bye_bye: 我不知道阿...
<hamo_dooloo> ilisp: .
<bye_bye> banban: 我以为这么久, 你都弄好了...
<hamo_dooloo> bye_bye: 不知道那个cloak咋搞
<bye_bye> hamo_dooloo: 好吧...
<ilisp> hamo_dooloo: ....
<ilisp> bye_bye: 为啥总带个s?
<bye_bye> ilisp: cl有啥产品吗? 我们平时用得到的?
<hamo_dooloo> bye_bye: 你问草榴？
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 淡淡壕
<bye_bye> ilisp: 啥s?
<ilisp> <bye_bye> banban: 我以为这么久, 你都弄好了s
<bye_bye> ilisp: 你开gloass-mode了吧?
<ilisp> bye_bye: 没有。。。
<ilisp> ......
<bye_bye> ilisp: 别人看我的就没有s
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 淡淡壕啊
<ilisp> 我开了erc-unmorse-mode.....
<ilisp> bye_bye: 原文你打了啥？
<bye_bye> ilisp: 三个点  ...
<ilisp> bye_bye: 三个点在morse code里表示s.....
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: ...
<ilisp> bye_bye: 我说你怎么是s s s s.....
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 有事情问你呢...
<bye_bye> ilisp: 好吧....
<adam8157> hamo_dooloo: 看u2b呢
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: u2b是啥？youtube?
<adam8157> hamo_dooloo: .
<ilisp> adam8157: b发音？
<ilisp> adam8157: u2...
<bye_bye> hamo_dooloo: 你2b的意思呀.
<ilisp> bye_bye: 对。。。
 * hamo_dooloo 不是you土鳖嘛？
<ilisp> hamo_dooloo: 同意 bye_bye 
<bye_bye> hamo_dooloo: be发音是波, 很轻.
<adam8157> ilisp: 发
<ilisp> adam8157: en
<bye_bye> 我掉了?
<bye_bye> test
 * hamo_dooloo afk 
<bye_bye> 哦, 还没. 
<ilisp> bye_bye: 也许
<ilisp> hamo_dooloo: 壕走什么？
 * bye_bye 买烧仙草去~
 * imadper 烧仙草在召唤我!
<banban> bye_bye: mu you........
<banban> imadper: ni you shiqing ma 
<alvin_quiet_mode> banban: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *ixuI _IJ*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<banban> imadper: 你现在有事情吗
<aaaa> hello
<aaaa> 我有回来了啊
<Guest31088> 我又回来了
<Guest31088> zenmeluanmaa
<Guest31088> 有人在不啊
<stardiviner> hamo_dooloo: ilisp 我把sdcv.el 里的showtip函数改成popup-tip后还是一样的不行，错误是Invalid face: tooltip 但是我使用 (popup-tip "Hello, World!") 没有错误啊。 不知道是为什么？
<stardiviner> hamo_dooloo: ilisp 还有，showtip.el支持在terminal里显示tooltip么？
<ll1> 有人懂得写解析器吗？
<stardiviner> hamo_dooloo: ilisp 而且我执行代码 (popup-tip (sdcv-search-witch-dictionary "apple" sdcv-dictionary-simple-list)) 也可以正常使用，为什么在sdcv.el里就是不行，而且报错invalid face: tooltip ?
<imadper> banban: 刚买烧仙草了
<imadper> banban: 现在提示什么?
<banban> imadper: 现在开机后进入grub  跟livecd 终端里的grub界面相似，只不过是黑色的
<banban> 5555555 
<imadper> banban: 你chroot到你的arch里面去了?
<banban> imadper: 什么意思。。。
<imadper> banban: 你刚才都做了什么?
<banban> sudo -i //获取root权限  fdisk -l //查看分区信息,找出你的linux的boot分区，通常id为83,例如我的是sda9  mount /dev/sda9 /mnt //挂载你的boot分区  grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda //修复grub
<imadper> banban: 不是让你按照archwiki里面的做吗.................
<banban> imadper: 看上面，做了这些
<banban> 我看不懂啊。。。。
<imadper> banban: 不行吧... 你的livecd啥系统?
<banban> imadper: ubuntu 1004
<imadper> banban: ...哦, 那你这样, 你mount你的/  /boot   /dev  /proc  这四个分区. 
<imadper> banban: 然后chroot过去. 
<imadper> banban: 然后再修复grub
<banban> imadper: 直接输入就行吗。。。
<imadper> banban: mkdir /media/arch
<imadper> banban: mount /dev/xxx /media/arch
<imadper> banban: mkdir /media/arch/boot
<imadper> banban: mount /dev/xxx /media/arch/boot 
<imadper> banban: 类似这样
<banban> imadper: xxx是啥啊  照写就行吗
<imadper> banban: xxx是你的sda1 sda2呀....
<banban> imadper: 那我要写sd几啊。。。。
<imadper> banban: 我怎么知道你是怎么分区的...
<banban> ..........................
<sd44> 文档一般还让 mount -o bind /proc /media/arch/proc  && mount -o bind /sys /media/arch/sys && mount -o bind /dev /media/arch/dev
<imadper> sd44: 我上面写了已经
<sd44> 噢，没看到。。。
<imadper> sd44: sys可以不用挂载, 别的必须要
<banban> imadper: 我搞不定了啊 晕。。。
<sd44> 噢。。。。从没进过 /sys，哈哈
<imadper> sd44: <imadper> banban: ...哦, 那你这样, 你mount你的/  /boot   /dev  /proc  这四个分区.   [21:10]
<imadper> banban: 重装吧.
<banban> imadper: ..............................
<adam8157> roylez_: 3.5 没有wallpaper_cmd, 只有wallpaper
<banban> imadper: 没有其他方法了吗
<imadper> banban: 有, 找 hamo_dooloo 大神帮你 .
<banban> imadper: 现在我连win7都进不去了。。。。
<banban> hamo_dooloo: help...
<imadper> banban: win7好修复. 
<banban> imadper: how
<fa1c0n> 怎么就你们三个在这里说呢……
<imadper> fa1c0n: 别人都gaoji呢. 
<banban> imadper: ....................
<imadper> banban: 用win7的安装盘进去, 选择修复现有的windows
<imadper> banban: 他会自动帮你修复.
<fa1c0n> ...
<imadper> imtxc_away: ^^^ 怎么样, 我就说我是用win7的吧, 你还不信?!
<banban> imadper:  :(
<fa1c0n> 我怎么觉得StartOS和deepin貌似都是一类货！！！
<banban> StarOS 不就是 ylmf吗
<fa1c0n> 恩
<banban> adam8157: 帮个忙啦。。。
<fa1c0n> 这两天一直用他的linux！唯一的好处是感觉网络比在Win7下和ubuntu下快很多！可是不知道为什么……
<fa1c0n> ....
<adam8157> banban: 啷个了?
<banban> adam8157: 双系统 win重装了  grub修复不了了
<banban> adam8157: 现在让我整的win7也进不去了
<banban> adam8157: 555
<fa1c0n> 我昨天晚上就貌似经历过
<adam8157> banban: 这...
<fa1c0n> 是linux费了？Win7引导区怀了？
<adam8157> banban: 如果是我, 我会用livecd chroot进去 然后安装os-prober 然后update-grub就ok了 cc imadper 
<sd44> win7修复用PE盘或者安装盘启动 bootsect命令就可以
<adam8157> banban: 但是... 手写的话...
<banban> falc0n 那你怎么解决的啊
<imadper> adam8157: osprober....
<fa1c0n> 我让一个分区软件给我修复的！
<sd44> X:\boot\bootsect /nt60 C:
<fa1c0n> ....
<sd44> http://www.terabyteunlimited.com/kb/article.php?id=556
<alvin_quiet_mode> Title: TeraByte Unlimited Knowledge Base (@ terabyteunlimited.com)
<fa1c0n> 你们说的好深奥哦！看不懂……
<banban> adam8157: 啥意思嘛。。。。
<imadper> adam8157: 你看上面就知道了, 他的问题是, 不会chroot...
<adam8157> banban: 你的两个系统还要么?
<banban> adam8157: yes
<adam8157> banban: 都要?
<banban> adam8157: en 
<pity> 干运维好苦逼，头天上班刚打开邮箱就 174 封邮件
<banban> adam8157: 有办法没啊 汗。。。。
<imadper> pity: 同情...
<banban> pity: pity 哥...
<fa1c0n> pity: 祝福你……
<imadper> pity: ticket是不是? 啥公司?
<pity> imadper: banban fa1c0n ...
<pity> imadper: 嗯
<adam8157> banban: 有是有, 安装grub, 写配置, 但是这个远程指导起来几乎不能成功
<banban> pity: long time no see.....
<sd44> 自动回复：1,重启电脑，2,确认插上了电源  （英剧《IT狂人》）
<pity> banban: we never saw each other.
<adam8157> banban: 简单的是你重装ubuntu, 然后ubuntu会识别到win7 给你修复好引导
<adam8157> pity: 174 0_0
<banban> adam8157: 呜，你不是也在北京吗，要不你来我们学校给我修复吧。。。。
<imadper> banban: 你不是妹子, adam不会去的... lol
<sd44> adaam, 应该不会的。。。
<adam8157> imadper: 她恰好是妹子
<pity> adam8157: 不知道今天是不是个普通的日子，估计那些 tickets 我现在也不用管
<freeflying> adam8157: 你那脚本是调用outh
<imadper> adam8157: ...
<imadper> banban: 你是妹子, adam不会去的... lol
<freeflying> adam8157: 我还以为from scratch呢
<adam8157> freeflying: 嗯 呵呵
<sd44> adaam, UBUNTU能识别，但还是引导不起来WIN7.。
<adam8157> freeflying: 那就得用py的模块了 10行搞不定
<banban> adam8157: 到底行不行啊。。。
<adam8157> banban: 很重要啊? 我得上班啊
<banban> adam8157: 555..........
 * imadper 目击.
<sd44> 必须bootsect。或者用其他东东来处理。
<imadper> banban: 多撒娇, adam人最好了.
<banban> adam8157: 关键那个arch是前男友给我装的啊我不舍得格掉啊。。。
 * imadper 你这么说, adam肯定不去啦~
<adam8157> banban: del... 这名字就是暗示啊
<sd44> 我擦，banban是妹纸，是妹纸，是妹纸。。。。。。。
<adam8157> banban: del
 * imadper 或者过去给你格掉... lol
<banban> imadper: 那我要怎么说
<adam8157> imadper: 我认识banban好几年了... 别捣乱
<imadper> adam8157: 放心, 我知道你喜欢汉子~
<adam8157> imadper: 滚...
<sd44> banban, 不用格掉。。。找这个聊天室的人做新男友，给你覆盖下。。。。
<banban> adam8157: 好吧。。。不幸让你言中了
<fa1c0n> banban: arch好玩嘛？
<banban> sd44: 我不是找男友的我要修复系统的。。。
<adam8157> banban: 为啥你重装win 反而win起不来
<banban> fa1c0n: hai hao 
<sd44> banban, 接着修复系统，顺便修复下别的。。。
<sd44> adaam, 嗯，重装也能弄不好WIN7引导区的
<banban> adam8157: 我后面自己修复过两次 修复完第一次win7可以起来的 第二次就起不来了。。。
<imadper> adam8157: 因为他后来装了个grub...
<adam8157> banban: 那就再装一遍win, arch扔那里不动先
<imadper> banban: 你有win7安装盘没有?
<banban> adam8157: 会奏效吗
<fa1c0n> 找个光盘休息一下吗！
<fa1c0n> 修复！
<imadper> banban: 进去之后, 选择修复现有系统, 他会自动帮你修复的
<banban> imadper: you
<thorne_> 问：使用debian testing 如何安装INTEL的显卡驱动 HD 4000 , 机器是X230
<adam8157> banban: sure  当然修复最好了
<adam8157> banban: win的安装盘有修复的选项吧
<imadper> thorne_: intel都是开源驱动了, 装最新的kernel就行了
<banban> 那我去试下啦。。。。。555  等下来汇报结果。。。
<imadper> hamo_dooloo: 资料找到没?
<imadper> hamo_dooloo: 我都翻了十页google了...
<adam8157> imadper: 她现在用的啥系统... 
<adam8157> imadper: 你找啥
<thorne_> 应该是最新的kernel 但是Linux debian 3.2.0-4-686-pae #1 SMP Debian 3.2.35-2 i686 GNU/Linux
<imadper> adam8157: win7 + arch
<adam8157> imadper: 她现在
<imadper> adam8157: 别人的电脑.
<adam8157> imadper: 哦
<thorne_> 但是 gnome下显示 Driver unknown , Experience Fallback
<adam8157> imadper: 你在找啥
<imadper> adam8157: 我在找: <how to write a simple filesystem>类似的东西. 
<imadper> thorne_: 内核太老了. 
<fa1c0n> 用google时间久了偶尔用百度也是会有收获的！
<fa1c0n> ...
<adam8157> imadper: 找个fuse的看看先?
<imadper> adam8157: 看过了. 
<adam8157> imadper: 高级
<imadper> adam8157: fuse有tutorial...
<thorne_> 我安装debian testing啊 应该是最新的了
 * imadper 好久没更新了...
<imadper> ~ uname -r
<imadper> 3.6.9-1-pae
<thorne_> 刚安装的
<imadper> thorne_: 不知道, 没有hd4000, 只有hd3000....
<roylez_> adam8157: 无所谓了，现在脚本不错
<banban> imadper: adam8157 重装win7 ing。。。。
 * microcai http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=398624
<imadper> banban: ...不能修复吗?
<adam8157> banban: may the force be with you
<banban> imadper: 恩 无法修复 提示
<imadper> banban: 那你也可以登录到故障恢复控制台... fdisk /fixmbr还是啥的...
<banban> adam8157: 让你不来帮我修复 你这个人啊。。。
<adam8157> microcai: 讨厌cpp
<adam8157> banban: 我得上班啊...
<banban> imadper: 没事 我已经重装了
 * hamo_dooloo 貌似我错过了什么
<banban> adam8157: 借口。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<banban> imadper: 那些高技术含量的方法不适合我 我发现了 所以我还是决定重装了
 * imadper 真相只有一个... cc hamo_dooloo 
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 你这都听不懂阿亲
<banban> adam8157: 你现在在哪儿上班啊~
<adam8157> banban: Canonical
<imadper> hamo_dooloo: 是你没有懂adam的良苦用心呀...
<adam8157> banban: 海淀黄庄
<banban> adam8157: 坐标。。
<banban> adam8157: 哦哦 soga
<adam8157> banban: 你在农大?
<banban> pity: pity哥呢 
<banban> adam8157: 恩啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕蛋
<gfrog> hamo_dooloo: 黑毛儿多撸
<adam8157> banban: 农大我去过, 在女生宿舍门口 通往女生澡堂那条街打望了下
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃这个观察角度很赞哦
 * hamo_dooloo 目击
<adam8157> banban: 认识农大一个教经济的外国老头 和农大科幻社的一个萌妹子
<banban> 你去的哪一个校区
<banban> adam8157: 你说的外国老头和萌妹子 我都不认识 不好意思。。。
<pity> banban: 在
<banban> pity: 你还在北京乎？
<thorne_> 网速慢的人伤不起 在出租房和人共用网络 从零开始网络安装debian < 50k/s
<adam8157> banban: 就是六道口附近那个
<hamo_dooloo> pity: P姐？
<adam8157> banban: 双清路啥的
<banban> adam8157: 那是东区 我不在东区
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 你还不懂？
<pity> banban: 在啊
<pity> hamo_dooloo: 黑毛
<adam8157> banban: 还有个别的?
<banban> pity: 最近都没啥release pary可以参加了啊 
<banban> adam8157: 恩
<hamo_dooloo> banban: 你不会在马莲洼那个把
<adam8157> banban: 朝阳那边?
<pity> banban: 嗯
<pity> banban: 估计都忙吧
<hamo_dooloo> pity: P姐去哪上班了？
<banban> hamo_dooloo: 河马你也在北京？ OMG
<banban> hamo_dooloo: 的确是马连洼那个
<gfrog> hamo_dooloo: 河马？
<gfrog> hamo_dooloo: 原来这才是乃的真面目
 * hamo_dooloo --________________________________________________________________________--~~~
<banban> hamo_dooloo: 你不是叫做河马吗。。。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<pity> hamo_dooloo: 小窗
<adam8157> hamo_dooloo: 体型像
 * roylez_ 城管归位
<gfrog> hamo_dooloo: 体型像
<roylez_> gfrog: 体型像
<roylez_> gfrog: 误伤友军 lol
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席。。。
<banban> hamo_dooloo: soga，喊错人了，sorry。。。。
 * hamo_dooloo_ 节操又掉了...
<ilisp> hamo_dooloo_: .
<ilisp> hamo_dooloo_: 尾巴壕
<imadper> hamo_dooloo_: http://www.faxianpindao.com/detail/42481
<ilisp> stardiviner: 不知道为啥。。。
<hamo_dooloo_> roylez_: 你居然没开会...没事乱带啥帽子...
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo_: 第一个会开完了
<banban> imadper: 我快装完了。。。
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo_: 蛤蟆你怎么长尾巴了
<hamo_dooloo_> imadper: 11的太小了阿
<hamo_dooloo_> adam8157: 你还不懂阿？
<banban> imadper: 一会再帮我修复下哇~
<imadper> banban: ... 这都不重要...
<hamo_dooloo_> roylez_: 被第一个抢走了...
<imadper> banban: 你还要修复?? 那你重装干嘛....
<banban> imadper: 那神马重要呀~
<imadper> banban: 河马. 
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo_: /msg nickserv ghost hamo_dooloo
<banban> imadper: 因为啥都乱了
<imadper> adam8157: ... 她还要修复... 
<roylez_> imadper: 你妹呢？
<banban> imadper: 你终于不喊我“他”了。。。。。
<roylez_> imadper: 画画的事说好了没？
<imadper> roylez_: 在画画. 
<hamo_dooloo_> roylez_: hamo_dooloo没注册阿
<imadper> roylez_: 不会矢量作图.
<banban> hamo_dooloo: 你想追他妹妹啊。。。
<roylez_> imadper: e...
<banban> roylez_: 错了 应该at你的。。。
<hamo_dooloo> hamo_dooloo: 是主席要追 imadper 的妹妹阿
<ilisp> @_@
<ilisp> 自言自语？
<banban> hamo_dooloo: sorry 弄错了。。。
<imadper> adam8157: 帽子借用三十秒. 
<imadper> adam8157: 我要kick了hamo
<hamo_dooloo> imadper: ...
<imadper> ok
<imadper> thxx
<ilisp> imadper: 各种混乱
 * hamo_dooloo 嚓嚓！！！
<banban> imadper: 为啥kickhamo呀。。。
<ilisp> hamo_dooloo: - -!
<gfrog> hamo_dooloo: 黑毛儿
 * hamo_dooloo 不理你们了...碎叫！
<imadper> banban: 烧仙草喝完了, 还没喝够呢... 所以不开心. 所以就要kick它一下
<adam8157> hamo_dooloo: 你每天睡这么早?
<gfrog> hamo_dooloo: 乃搬去跟蛋蛋一起住了木有啊？
<ilisp> hamo_dooloo: 。。。。。
 * ilisp 激情无限啊
<adam8157> ilisp: 尼码是你
<ilisp> adam8157: 生活肯定要有激情
<banban> imadper: 你真是个小孩纸。。。
<imadper> banban: 恩. 
<banban> imadper: 刚毕业的娃，或者还没毕业的娃
<imtxc> imadper: 你怎么换nick了
<imadper> banban: 刚高中毕业...
<imadper> imtxc: 没有呀...
<banban> imadper: 好吧 90很后原来是。。。
<imadper> imtxc: 我第一天认识你, 我就叫这个好不好...
<imtxc> bye_bye 呢
<imadper> banban: 恩.
<imadper> imtxc: 不认识. 
<banban> imadper: 你可以喊我阿姨了
<imtxc> imadper: 装纯枪毙
<imadper> imtxc: .... 
<imadper> banban: ....
<imadper> imtxc: 我本来就很纯...
 * imadper 如果想kick hamo就是小孩子, 那全频道都是小孩子了....
<gfrog> adam8157: 基狗很久很久木有来了呢
<banban> imadper: 不是根据这个，是根据你烧仙草没喝够就踢人家~
<banban> imadper: 我可以名正言顺的喊你小家伙了。。。
<imadper> banban: lol~ 还没喝爽, 就喝完了, 真的很不爽的... 尤其是, 烧仙草, 喝一天少一天了...
<banban> imadper: 你高中毕业 现在不是该读大学了吗 小家伙
<imadper> banban: 恩. 是呀... 
<imadper> banban: 如果我当时考上了的话, 现在是该读大学了...
<banban> 现在大一？
<imtxc> imadper: 叫大叔
<banban> imadper: 哦 那你现在神马情况 复读吗。。
<ilisp> banban: 你有多久没来这里了？
<banban> ilisp: 有些时候了 肿么啦。。。
<imadper> banban: 不读了... 之前跑去 adam8157 公司打工实习混饭吃
<banban> imadper: 哦，soga
<ilisp> banban: 很熟悉你的nick..但是想不起来是谁了。。。
<banban> ilisp: 哦  有一段时间出没几天的 半年多没来过了吧
<banban> ilisp: 无名小辈 不足挂齿~
 * imadper 变成武侠电视剧了..
<stardiviner> ilisp: how to specify height and min-height in this function `popup-tip` (reference code at here https://github.com/auto-complete/popup-el/blob/master/popup.el ) ?
<alvin_quiet_mode> Title: *HTTPS* popup-el/popup.el at master · auto-complete/popup-el · GitHub (@ github.com)
<imadper> ilisp: 苨马... 那阵列有问题...
<ilisp> banban: 我查了下历史。。。。
<imadper> ilisp: 8m连续写, ssd*2组成的raid0 , 速度才9mb/s.... 32线程写入...
<ilisp> imadper: 你记得 imadper ？你当时用啥nick?
<ilisp> imadper: 你记得 banban ？你当时用啥nick?
<ilisp> imadper: 。。。。。。。。
<jusss> roylez_: 刚看完一部叫阴牙人的电影，teeth 2007
<ilisp> imadper: 坏了？
<imadper> ilisp: 我知道banban呀, 见过几次
<imadper> ilisp: 应该不是坏了, 但是这个数据好怪...
<banban> ilisp: 你以前就叫做ilisp吗？
<ilisp> banban: cfy
<ilisp> imadper: ２０１０年的时候你用啥nick?
<jusss> roylez_: 下面长牙齿，wow
<banban> ilisp: 哦哦 记得了
<imadper> ilisp: madper或者imadper
<ilisp> banban: xixi
<imadper> ilisp: 我最早的时候叫啥xcjzhd吧.
<imadper> ilisp: 那时候, wowoto还经常来呢.
<ilisp> imadper: ....嗯，查到你了，不过好像当时没和你说过话。。。
<ilisp> imadper: 对
<ilisp> imadper: 当时还有好多人呢
<ilisp> 现在都不来了
<imadper> ilisp: 唉, 物是人非...
<banban> imadper: win7可以进入了，求帮助修复进入arch
<ilisp> imadper: 当时还没 adam8157 
<imadper> ilisp: 恩, 我也对啊蛋没印象...
<banban> ilisp: 他也很早就来的啊
<stardiviner> ilisp: 那也查查我，我好像就是2010年开始玩linux的，当时叫 Evanescense
<imadper> banban: 帮女生我不在行... 找adam比较合适...
<adam8157> ilisp: 我那时候网络不行
<banban> imadper: 哦，谢谢
 * imadper 你们这些乱换nick的...
<ilisp> stardiviner http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/11/13/%23ubuntu-cn.txt　我随便搜的，
<ilisp> stardiviner:  这里好像没你
<stardiviner> ilisp: 有点早了呀，整个2010里肯定有我
<ilisp> stardiviner: 嗯
 * imadper 别挖坟了...
<stardiviner> imadper: 我换nick是为了躲 CyrusYzGTt 
<lpy> imadper:   你丫也乱换。。。
<banban> adam8157: ..................
<imadper> banban: 你先想想你的分区是怎么分的...
<banban> adam8157: 出来
<imadper> lpy: 你也换了...
<adam8157> banban: 啥?
<banban> imadper: 你不是不帮忙了吗 去忙你的吧
<lpy> imadper:   我好不容易抢回这个nick...之前不知道为什么一直用不了。。。
<ilisp> banban: 你不会是之前搞fortran的吧？
<banban> adam8157: 我重装了win7，现在求修复arch
<adam8157> banban: ...
<banban> ilisp: 是的
<lpy> imadper:   闪回宿舍
<ilisp> banban: 那差不多记起来了。。。。
<imadper> lpy: 恩. 
<banban> ilisp: 不过没几个人知道我用Fortran啊
<ilisp> imadper: 你当时在玩perl么？
<imadper> ilisp: 没有, 我perl用的很晚.
<ilisp> banban: 我有印象，嘻嘻，
<ilisp> imadper: 当时你在玩啥？
<imadper> ilisp: 上计算机网络的时候, 学的. 
<jusss> banban: 这里好像有个叫lainme也用fortran
<imadper> ilisp: dota
<ilisp> imadper: gaoji.........
<banban> jusss: 恩，lainme也是个mm
<jusss> banban: “也",so你是个girl ?
<banban> adam8157: 帮还是帮啊？
<ilisp> jusss: 兴趣来了？
<jusss> ilisp: 这里很少有girl
<banban> jusss: 我是男的
<ilisp> jusss: 大叔较多。。。
<jusss> ilisp: 而且还是猥琐的大叔较多
<adam8157> banban: 远程指导操作完成难度系数太高
<ilisp> imadper: 过不了多久，都成大叔了。。。
<jusss> banban: 那你为啥用了"也"？
<banban> adam8157: 好吧
<imadper> ilisp: 没事, 你留在国内的话, 找个妹子, 一辈子就过去了. 
<abine> 蛋蛋
<ilisp> imadper: 。。。。。。。。。这么说。。。。。。
<abine> 早
<stardiviner> imadper: 那躲恐怖啊
<banban> imadper: 把你刚才的wiki再发一下给我了，谢谢
<banban> jusss: 随意说的
<ilisp> abine: 神时区。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: 黑毛嗝屁了？
<imadper> banban: 恩, 稍等. 
<ilisp> <bye_bye> banban: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Grub#BIOS_systems_2
<alvin_quiet_mode> Title: *HTTPS* GRUB2 - ArchWiki (@ archlinux.org)
<ilisp> 这个？
<imadper> 恩. 就是这个. ilisp gaoji
<imadper> stardiviner: 不恐怖呀...
<adam8157> roylez_: noidea
<ilisp> imadper: C-r啊　:D
 * imadper 总是不能区分 stardiviner 和jus
<imadper> ilisp: 忘了... 不会用emacs...
<ilisp> imadper: 我是已经完全分不清出了。。。
<stardiviner> imadper: 很恐怖，对于人生而言，就这样过去了，简直就是碌碌无为啊
<roylez_> imadper: 总是不能区分 ilisp imadper stardiviner jusss cfy 
<ilisp> imadper: :D
<banban> ilisp: 谢谢～
<cfy> banban: :D
<stardiviner> roylez_: kidding, right ?
<cfy> roylez_: 尾巴席
<banban> cfy: 哦哦，这样似乎熟悉点了 呵呵
<imadper> 说句实话, 我刚来的时候, 分不清神和主席,叫错过好多次呢.
<stardiviner> cfy: 我也熟悉点了
<roylez_> stardiviner: 所以我统称这群为 渣渣
<cfy> roylez_: 怎么没看到你叫 imadper stardiviner jusss 做８k电子书。。。
<cfy> stardiviner: banban: :D
<roylez_> cfy: lol
<cfy> imadper: 我刚进来就知道 roylez_ 和 ee
<roylez_> cfy: 踢你次数比较多
<stardiviner> roylez_: 统称带尾巴的为 神。 所以进来拜一下神
<cfy> imadper: 厉害吧
<banban> roylez_: 主席是南方人
<imadper> cfy: 你一说电子说, 我想起来了... 上次让同学从香港买回来的playboy还没看呢...
<cfy> imadper: 我还知道huahua
<stardiviner> 8k电子书？啥东东？
<cfy> imadper: .............
<imadper> cfy: 你能把cfy`给ghost了吗?
<cfy> imadper: 可以吧
<imadper> cfy: 补全你名字真麻烦...
<cfy> imadper: 怎么了？
<stardiviner> imadper: playboy没意思，还是台湾girl好看
<banban> cfy: huahua。。。。
<cfy> imadper: 有cfy`?
<imadper> stardiviner: 是吗? 没看过... 
<cfy> -NickServ- cfy` is not online.
<imadper> cfy: 有.
<cfy> imadper: 不是吧。。。
<imadper> cfy`: ...
<cfy> imadper: 不是吧。。。我这里没有你，query看看
<cfy> imadper: 不是吧。。。我这里没有cfy`，query看看
<imadper> cfy: 那就是我的chatzilla的不全脑残了...
<cfy> imadper: ....
<stardiviner> imadper: 最近台湾博客上出的几个girl比内陆的要清纯的躲
<imadper> 没有...
<cfy> ......
<stardiviner> 躲-〉多
<imadper> stardiviner: playboy不是内地的妹子...
<stardiviner> imadper: 恩，
<stardiviner> imadper: 你鉴赏女子还分品系的？
<imadper> stardiviner: playboy的妹子也从来不走清纯路线吧...
<abine> 话说有个 妇女研究与干部发展的基金会
<stardiviner> imadper: 我去搜索下载看看，一直只是听说，
<abine> 这是咋个研究
<abine> 妇女研究？
<imadper> stardiviner: 没看过就说没意思...
<stardiviner> abine: 妇女（身体）研究与干部发展（地下情）基金会
<stardiviner> imadper: 因为我只看过一本，下载H时乱下下到的，电子杂志，感觉不咋激情，于是说这个，
<banban> 注意了，聊linux 聊技术
<stardiviner> imadper: 但是鉴于很多人说很好看，于是我后来就怀疑我下载到的到底是不是正版的
<stardiviner> imadper: 于是我决定再次搜索下作为验证
<stardiviner> imadper: 这就是为什么你前面听到我说没意思，后来又矛盾的原因了
<stardiviner> imadper: 我对于说话还是比较严谨的
<stardiviner> 哈哈
<seeyousoon> part
<imadper> stardiviner: 一本7.99刀呀...
<imadper> hamo_dooloo: 蛤蟆, 有没有订阅kernelnewbies?
<stardiviner> imadper: 电子版的么？
<hamo_dooloo> imadper: kernel牛逼？
<imadper> hamo_dooloo: 你订阅了没有?
<imadper> stardiviner: 纸质版.
<hamo_dooloo> imadper: 没...质量不高，频率也不大吧
<imadper> hamo_dooloo: 好吧...
<stardiviner> imadper: 可能不是playboy，不过可能是图片拍下来做的
<imadper> o
<stardiviner> imadper: 我去搜索下，google上肯定有照片，
<stardiviner> 我怎么没想到呢
<stardiviner> imadper: 没错，我下载到的是playboy，额，确实没啥好看的
<imadper> .
<banban> imadper: ^$!@!@~@_~_~((%#$$*@#$*@~@_+@_+()#&*()#&*_~@#~
<imadper> banban: ?
<banban> imadper: 火星语
<banban> imadper: 意思是 姐准备回寝室了
<imadper> banban: ... 你多大?
<banban> imadper: 我说过了，你可以喊我阿姨了
<imadper> banban: ...
<banban> daf3707: 短笛大叔～～
<Freebuilder> banban
<banban> Freebuilder: 呜，hi
<daf3707> banban: Hi
<daf3707> banban: :-!
<banban> daf3707: what
<Freebuilder> ip 命令手册好复杂，看得头大。
<daf3707> banban: 在北方十一点还没睡，精力可真不错，大叔我要去睡了，哈哈
<banban> daf3707: 早困了
<banban> daf3707: 只是还有事情要做，大叔晚安～（其实我也不知道你到底有没有我年纪大，哈哈）
<daf3707> banban: 嗯，好像今年特别地冷。你肯定没我大的啊，还在上学嘛
<cfy> banban: ubuntu forum几几年起来的？
<daf3707> banban: 晚安
<cfy> banban: ee当时学习perl是什么时候？
<banban> daf3707: 看我上什么学了，我上很多年学了
<daf3707> banban: 哄孩子睡觉去了，88
<banban> daf3707: 嗯嗯 晚安～
<banban> cfy: 05年？
<cfy> 又一个大叔啊
<cfy> banban: 哦，
<banban> cfy: 我08年才入住u坛的
<cfy> banban: 和我差不多
<Freebuilder> ifconfig tap0 0.0.0.0
<Freebuilder> 用 ip 命令怎么写？
<banban> Freebuilder: 不知道 
<Freebuilder> banban, 好吧，晚安！祝你今夜好梦！
<banban> Freebuilder: 谢谢～晚安哈～
<zhenbeiju> hello
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕蛋
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 求继续讲解锁机制啊
<adam8157> gfrog: kernel space?
<gfrog> adam8157: .
<gfrog> adam8157: 用户态的一起讲了最好 @@
<gfrog> adam8157: 求画重点 @@
 * gfrog 撤退
<cleamoon> 为什么有的网页直接输 www.abc.com/here 就能进，有的就必须输 www.abc.com/here.html 呢？
<alvin_quiet_mode> cleamoon: php 帮你解决的
<cleamoon> alvin_quiet_mode, 这个答案还真没搜到。怎么解决的？
<alvin_quiet_mode> cleamoon: / 目录下有个 index.php 文件， 在访问 /here 的时候如果没有直接指定文件，它会访问 index.php 这个文件，并把 here 作为参数给 index.php
<alvin_quiet_mode> cleamoon: 咱猜的 :D
<cleamoon> alvin_quiet_mode, 平常应该是这样的吧。jekyll似乎不是，jekyll的网站结构挺诡异的
<\rs> 也可以 apache/nginx rewrite 我静态站就用这个
<cleamoon> \rs, 什么意思？
<gebjgd> 阿拉
<gebjgd> alvin_quiet_mode: 买了个节能灯泡
<gebjgd> alvin_quiet_mode: 40W的亮度 实际才7w
<dk_2013> 贵吗
<gebjgd> dk_2013: 13欧
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/note/257129661/
<alvin_quiet_mode> Title: 东京帝国大学，远没你想得那么简单，这就是日本技术宅的极致。 (@ douban.com)
<dk_2013> gebjgd: :-D 真贵。
<gebjgd> dk_2013: 省电啊
<gebjgd> dk_2013: 电费更贵
<dk_2013> gebjgd: 电费多少钱一度
<alvin_quiet_mode> 2个人的话一年2.5k€左右吧。。。
<dk_2013> 哇。
<gebjgd> alvin_quiet_mode: 没那么多 我现在一个月才40欧
<gebjgd> 北京居民饮粪水
<gebjgd> 北京自来水含氮量（来自垃圾及粪屎）已接近国家规定不能饮用标准
<jusss> cfy: wow.早
<xiaoy> 好
<xman> 早上好
<MeaCulpa> 早
#ubuntu-cn 2013-01-09
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 真早啊，都到公司了？
<david_wu> 今天人真少啊。
<notlov> 怎么将多系统安装在同一分区上 目前我了解到的资料是安装到loop 上或者是普通文件夹下，但是没有找到具体实施的办法，哪位知道呀？
<davio3g> topic
<david_wu> davio3g: chroot ?
<david_wu> notlov: chroot ?
<notlov> chroot 不能引导吧
<hamo> adam8157 淡淡壕你在家工作啦？
<davio3g> whois
<hamo> adam8157: root = type->mount(type, flags, name, data);
<hamo> adam8157: hamo: adam8157 淡淡壕你在家工作啦？
<hamo> adam8157: 粘错了
<adam8157> hamo: nnnd
<davio3g> qiut
<davio3g> quit
<davio3g> exit
<davio3g> 如何出来？
<davio3g> logout
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿壕
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕蛋
 * gfrog 能智能联想的输入法才是好输入法。
<adam8157> gfrog: 别乱叫了...
<hamo> gfrog: 基蛙君，你肥来啦
<gfrog> adam8157: 帽子
<hamo> gfrog: 能智能联想的只有 来弄我 了吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 别闹了...
<gfrog> adam8157: 那乃管管乃家黑毛，不准叫肥
<hamo> gfrog: 淡淡今天情绪真心low呢...
<gfrog> hamo: 他肿么了？ 生理期？
 * adam8157 忙 别叨叨我...
<hamo> gfrog: 不知道阿，你看他说话，都不跟咱们玩了
<hamo> adam8157: 忙你妹妹
 * gfrog 没壕蛋蛋在不幸福啊。 还是干活去了
<freeayu__> 我的 ubuntu 一直无法在sublime text 输入中文
<freeayu__> 还有 ibus 一直无法显示在最顶的菜单栏上啊
<Tmacy_> 不知道。。。
<Tmacy_> 你用的是什么版本的？
<Tmacy_> freeayu__：你用的什么版本的？
<freeayu__> Tmacy_ 12.10
<freeayu__> 我从11.10 到12.10都无法使用sublime text 中文
<Tmacy_> 没有遇到过这个情况。。。
<Tmacy_> 我用的12.04
<Tmacy_> sublime也很好用
<Tmacy_> freeayu__ :突然发现sublime没法输入中文。。。
<freeayu__> Tmacy_ 菜单栏显示不了 ibus 咋办
<endle> 有个问题：怎么设置xchat打开时自动加入的频道？
<nopcall> 如何设置emacs的*scratch* buf 为只读的呢？ 我现在打开emacs时在自动打开的*scratch* 里undo一下，scratch里的内容就没有了。
<freeayu__> 我是从 10.10 中路升级到12.10的
<Tmacy_> freeayu__ :哦。。。
<Tmacy_> freeayu__ :有输入法的图标么？
<freeayu__> 没有
<freeayu__> 连图标都没
<Insongr> freeayu__: killall ibus-daemon
<Insongr> freeayu__: ibus-daemon -d
<freeayu__> Insongr 好了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=33026
<alvin_quiet_mode> Title: Solidot | 朝鲜互联网：网速比中国更快 (@ solidot.org)
<freeayu__> 但是总不能每次启动完电脑都这样吧？
<freeayu__> 那好麻烦 
<onlylove> KK呢，下班了？
<endle> Hi All有个问题：怎么设置xchat打开时自动加入的频道？
<palomino|working> 服务器设置里有个收藏的频道 , endle
<notlov> 怎么将多系统安装在同一分区上 目前我了解到的资料是安装到loop 上或者是普通文件夹下，但是没有找到具体实施的办法，哪位知道呀？
<hrzhu> 裝在一個分區 好奇怪的需求
<Tmacy_> 感觉不靠谱
<iGoogle> 破fx 23M，我说upgrade这么慢
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/36552/adobe-never-make-cs2-free
<alvin_quiet_mode> Title: Adobe 否认免费派送 CS2 套件：技术故障下举措 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET (@ oschina.net)
<endle> palomino|working, 谢谢，搞定了
<palomino|working> np
<onlylove> ADOBE这么做到底怎么想的
<fairywell28> ubuntu下那个看图软件小巧又够用？
<onlylove> feh
<fairywell28> ?
<fairywell28> feh?
<adam8157> fairywell28: mirage, sxiv
<iGoogle> onlylove: feh和ubuntu啥关系。
<iGoogle> 看图，还是geeqie
<fairywell28> adaam, 以前我喜欢用xv，但是ubuntu源里面没有了
<archl_> google plus 也解除封锁了？
<archl_> 不过baidu又被封杀了
<freeayu__> Tmacy_ 你的 sublime 也输入不了中文？
<Tmacy_> freeayu__ :使得
<Tmacy_> freeayu__ :是的
<Tmacy_> freeayu__ :刚发现的。。
<fairywell28> 都装了下，谢谢各位， feh sxiv 够小巧。。
<Tmacy_> freeayu__ :感觉可能是因为装的绿色版，所以
<adam8157> fairywell28: sxiv 是vi的键绑定
<freeayu__> 我是 apt 装跟绿色版装，都不能中文
<hrzhu> 我的也用不了sublime裏面調不出ibus
<gfrog_working> iGoogle: 神
<fairywell28> geeqie也很好用，取代我的 gwee..啥了
<gfrog> adam8157: 今天又免费午餐了。
<freeayu__> 有免费午餐 
<adam8157> gfrog: 羡慕
<freeayu__> 为了sublime，我回到MAC了
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕乃不差这点饭钱儿了呢。
<freeayu__>  我也想免费午餐 
<iGoogle> gfrog: 看到评论没。
<adam8157> gfrog: å·®, ç©·
<gfrog> iGoogle: 啥评论？
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，壕蛋
<iGoogle> 这话唠，只说不看评论的
<gfrog> iGoogle: 哈？ 哪个？
<archl_> 呃。。。怎么 youtube 也开放了。
<archl_> 今天什么日子啊。
<iGoogle> archl_: 你咋了。平时不翻的？
<iGoogle> gfrog: 瓷饭
<Tmacy_> freeayu__ :为何要输入中文呢？我只用sublime看代码
<archl_> iGoogle:  平时。
<gfrog> iGoogle: 豆腐那个？矮油，反正俺都吃完了，不怕乃说，哈哈
<freeayu__> Tmacy_ 开发过程 总要输入中文吧？
<iGoogle> gfrog: 那是。。。
<endle> archl_, 你确定？我连google reader都打不开
<Tmacy_> freeayu__ :可以换个编辑器写中文，比如vim ...
<freeayu__> 麻烦
<Tmacy_> 不行就用英文注释啊。。
<iFvwm> Ξ
<iGoogle> 应该做一个自动pull的脚本。
<iFvwm> Ξ
<hrzhu> sublime下輸入中文 這裏找到個workaround http://www.tipiweb.tk/blog/2012/06/16/little-simple-way-to-use-ibus-in-sublime-text-2/ 能用但很麻煩
<alvin_quiet_mode> Title: TIPI » Little simple way to use iBus in Sublime Text 2 (@ tipiweb.tk)
<iFvwm> 欢迎来自 太阳系 的 疼疼 加入聊天室。《~dzf》
<tenzu> iFvwm: yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<jusss> tenzu: 求帽子
<tenzu> jusss: 要帽子干嘛？
<jusss> tenzu: 测试
<tenzu> jusss: 找神要帽子
<tenzu> adam8157: C记有免费vpn么？
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁
<gfrog> roylez: 主席万岁
<gfrog> tenzu: 疼教授
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我刚想给你发coolshell那文章 结果看到你已经在批他推bash了
<archl_> endle:  不知道 google reader
<archl_> tenzu:  疼主 万岁
<tenzu> gfrog: 吉娃娃
<tenzu> archl_: yo
<gfrog> tenzu: 啥？
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽万岁
<tenzu> gfrog: 基蛙蛙
<gfrog> tenzu: 疼叫兽
<tenzu> roylez: 原来考研监考一场150，还挺合算
<BluePeanut> ...
<iFvwm> Ξ
<yunfan> tenzu: 改卷子更有赚头吧
<roylez> tenzu: ....
<roylez> FBI被黑了 http://pastebin.com/DwDJ0WW8
<iFvwm> Ξ
<iFvwm> Ξ
<iFvwm> 欢迎来自 鬼搞鬼搞的地方 的 掰掰 加入聊天室。《~user》
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • fluxbox标题栏怎样显示中文？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398661 查了很多办法，也在styles文件夹里修改了，修改之后 tab上倒是能显示中文了 窗口标题栏还不能显示。大概不是在styles中修改，请问窗口标题栏的fonts在哪里修改呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 慕康城 — 2013 …
<adam8157> tenzu: 木有啊
<iFvwm> Ξ
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神，乃的bot发的这三道杠是啥？
<wiiw> 小3
<yunfan> iGoogle: 什么鬼搞鬼搞地方
<roylez> wiiw: +1
<wiiw> > 'Ξ'.each_byte.map{|x| "%02X" % x }
<kk> wiiw, ["CE", "9E"]
<wiiw> > "\xce\x9E"
<kk> wiiw, Ξ
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<iFvwm> 欢迎来自 鬼搞鬼搞的地方 的 掰掰 加入聊天室。《~user》
<wiiw> > "\xce\x9E"
<kk> wiiw, Ξ
<bye_bye> iGoogle: ... ...
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 鬼搞鬼搞是啥?
<bye_bye> hamo: 早, 蛤蟆~
<hamo> bye_bye: 早色象
<iFvwm> 欢迎来自 北京市互联通 的 蛤蟆 加入聊天室。《~hamo》
<hamo> iFvwm: 你是神的bot?
<iFvwm> hamo: 别私聊。不告诉你，气死你。 :D 
<iFvwm> hamo: 别私聊。不告诉你，气死你。 :D 
<iFvwm> hamo: 别私聊。不告诉你，气死你。 :D 
<iFvwm> hamo: 别私聊。不告诉你，气死你。 :D 
<iFvwm> hamo: 别私聊。不告诉你，气死你。 :D 
<iFvwm> hamo: 别私聊。不告诉你，气死你。 :D 
<iFvwm> bye_bye: 别私聊。不告诉你，气死你。 :D 
<hamo> kk: 干活啦
<iFvwm> bye_bye: 别私聊。不告诉你，气死你。 :D 
<iFvwm> hamo: 别私聊。不告诉你，气死你。 :D 
<kk> iFvwm: .. ..
<iFvwm> hamo: 别私聊。不告诉你，气死你。 :D 
<kk> 已经加入白名单
<hamo> 额...
 * hamo 神真是...
<iFvwm> bye_bye: 别私聊。不告诉你，气死你。 :D 
<iFvwm> hamo: 别私聊。不告诉你，气死你。 :D 
<iFvwm> hamo: 别私聊。不告诉你，气死你。 :D 
<iFvwm> hamo: 别私聊。不告诉你，气死你。 :D 
<iFvwm> hamo: 别私聊。不告诉你，气死你。 :D 
<iFvwm> hamo: 别私聊。不告诉你，气死你。 :D 
<kk> 需要从白名单删掉吗?
<hamo> kk: 需要
<kk> 呵呵, 小3不蒸汽哈
<bye_bye> ..............................................
<iFvwm> hamo: 别私聊。不告诉你，气死你。 :D 
<iFvwm> hamo: 别私聊。不告诉你，气死你。 :D 
<iFvwm> hamo: 别私聊。不告诉你，气死你。 :D 
<iFvwm> hamo: 别私聊。不告诉你，气死你。 :D 
<iFvwm> hamo: 别私聊。不告诉你，气死你。 :D 
<iFvwm> hamo: 别私聊。不告诉你，气死你。 :D 
<iFvwm> hamo: 别私聊。不告诉你，气死你。 :D 
<iFvwm> hamo: 别私聊。不告诉你，气死你。 :D 
<iFvwm> hamo: 别私聊。不告诉你，气死你。 :D 
<iFvwm> hamo: 别私聊。不告诉你，气死你。 :D 
<kk> 我去上个测试
<iFvwm> hamo: 别私聊。不告诉你，气死你。 :D 
<kk> 回来聊
<bye_bye> .
<kk> 上个厕所
<bye_bye> iGoogle: .........
<hamo> iGoogle: 赶紧来修你的bot
<iGoo> iGoogle: lol
<madper> iFvwm: bug bot. 
<iwwi> iFvwm: 每次私聊都发一句到这里,不好,应该加个限制,3秒内只发1句
<iGoogle> 蛤蟆。你干嘛。
<madper> iGoogle: bug bot.
<iGoogle> 改私聊。
<hamo> iGoogle: 帮你测试哈
<iGoogle> 这算啥bug
<iGoogle> 本来就是准备骂人的。lol
<hamo> iGoogle: 触发关键字是啥？
<madper> qiao: 早. 
<iFvwm> Ξ
<iGoogle> 没关键词
<hamo> iFvwm: 笨蛋bot
<hamo> iFvwm: 说话阿笨蛋...
<iGoogle> 要我加对骂？
<hamo> iGoogle: ...
<hamo> iFvwm: 帮你测试测试...
<iGoo> iGoogle: 我帮你. 
<iGoogle> 帮啥。只是要改的最小依赖，放rpi。
<iFvwm> hamo: 去你大爷的~ 
<iFvwm> hamo: 傻蛤蟆 
 * hamo ...
<iFvwm> qiao: 傻桥 
 * kevinyings 霸气外泄
<qiao> iFvwm: ...
<iFvwm> igoogle: 这bot还真好玩呀.. 
<iFvwm> hamo: 无语了吧?~ 
<hamo> iGoogle: 神，注意节操...
<iFvwm> hamo: lol 
<iGoogle> hamo: 你挑屎棍
 * hamo ...
<iFvwm> hamo: 傻蛤蟆 
<iGoogle> iGoo: 别玩了
<iGoo> iGoogle: 恩. 
 * hamo 逼我上我的bot...
<imadper> hamo: ...
<imadper> hamo: 你那个bot太傻了..
<yc4891> ....
<imadper> hamo: bot呢?
<hamo> imadper: 换了电脑源码找不到了...
<imadper> hamo: https://github.com/agriel/Minimal-read-write-filesystem/blob/master/mkcs385fs.c
<kk> imadper ⇪ t: Minimal-read-write-filesystem/mkcs385fs.c at master · agriel/Minimal-read-write-filesystem · GitHub
<imadper> hamo: https://github.com/agriel/Minimal-read-write-filesystem/blob/master/hw9fs.c
<kk> imadper ⇪ ti: Minimal-read-write-filesystem/hw9fs.c at master · agriel/Minimal-read-write-filesystem · GitHub
<hamo> imadper: 这是mkfs?
<hamo> imadper: 牛，这都让你找到了
<imadper> hamo: 太简易了...
<imadper> hamo: 生成一个image文件. 
<hamo> imadper: 你可以用loop
<imadper> hamo: 等我man一下
<hamo> imadper: 说了就把block device当文件一样往里面写各种各样的struct
<imadper> hamo: 但是, 那个文件本身就在一个文件系统上面.
<imadper> hamo: 对他的读写, 不会先经过那个原有的文件系统吗?
<hamo> imadper: loop的作用就是将一个文件绑到一个block device上
<imadper> hamo: 哦, 明白了. 
<hamo> imadper: gaoji
<imadper> hamo: gaoji hamo
 * hamo ...
<imadper> hamo: 有啥工具能把一块儿内存结构的视图给dump出来的吗?
<hamo> imadper: 啥意思？是把内存里面的结构体dump出来？推荐无敌给力的kgtp
<imadper> hamo: kgtp? kernel_land的?
<hamo> imadper: kgtp，内核的一个模块..你要搞内核里的结构体，肯定要在内核态的
<imadper> hamo: 用户程序的内存, 有啥更简单的方法dump出来吗?
<hamo> imadper: gdb阿
<imadper> hamo: ...
<imadper> hamo: ....
<hamo> imadper: 用户态程序debug除了gdb还有啥阿？
<imadper> hamo: val
<hamo> imadper: 你dump raw的内存没用阿，至少得带着结构信息才有用阿
<imadper> hamo: 恩, 也对. 
<hamo> imadper: gaoji
<hamo> adam8157: 你基友不撸胸呢？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助啊。。安卓4.1安装Ubuntu提示mfs.ext2 notfound http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398662 。安卓4.1安装Ubuntu提示mfs.ext2 notfound ，并且我把Linux .loop文件删除了。。。怎样才能成功啊。。貌似还提示了不支持。。not support。。有手机玩的没。。求解决。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wi …
<Guest260> 撸屁？！
<yunfan> cl
<iFvwm> Ξ
<iFvwm> 欢迎来自 香港特别行政区 的 杰杰 加入聊天室。《 ~jiero 》
<archl> iFvwm: ...
<archl> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> -ap 32.34.33.44
<iFvwm> 32.34.33.44
<CyrusYzGTt> -ap 932.34.33.44
<iFvwm> 932.34.33.44
<CyrusYzGTt> -h
<iFvwm> 帮助： -t 字典, -p 查询IP, -d 点阵字, -r 倒字, -x 花字, -bk 百科, -deb 软件包信息, -ap 精确ip查询, -rss 新闻订阅, 
<hamo> -d 淡淡壕
<Guest260> 啥时下？
<archl> -bk bot
<iFvwm>  BOT是私人资本参与基础设施建设，向社会提供公共服务的一种特殊的投资方式，包括建设（Build）、经营（Operate）、移交（Transfer）三个过程：建设—经营—转让。 
<archl> 。。。
<Guest260> 帮助：查询IP
<hamo> iFvwm: 为啥不理我？
<archl> hamo: 。。。这是 igoogle 的bot啊。。
<hamo> -x DanDan
<iFvwm> D҉a҉n҉D҉a҉n҉
<archl> 。
<archl> -r hamo
<iFvwm> oɯɐɥ
<hamo> iFvwm: 原来是不识别中文阿，弱爆了你
<hamo> -r 裸姐
<iFvwm> 姐裸
 * hamo lol
<hamo> -r æ·¡æ·¡
<iFvwm> æ·¡æ·¡
<archl> -x OO
<iFvwm> O҉O҉
<hamo> -x æ·¡æ·¡
<iFvwm> 淡҈淡҈
<hamo> -d æ·¡æ·¡
<CyrusYzGTt> -r 加拿大
<iFvwm> 大拿加
<archl> -d 悲情的hamo
<iFvwm>  ⣇⣸ ⣎⣱ ⡷⢾ ⡎⢱
<iFvwm>   ⠇⠸ ⠇⠸ ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜
<archl> -d OMG
<iFvwm>  ⡎⢱ ⡷⢾ ⡎⠑
<iFvwm>   ⠣⠜ ⠇⠸ ⠣⠝
<CyrusYzGTt> -r Linux
<iFvwm> xnuᴉȷ
<hamo> -h
<iFvwm> 帮助： -t 字典, -p 查询IP, -d 点阵字, -r 倒字, -x 花字, -bk 百科, -deb 软件包信息, -ap 精确ip查询, -rss 新闻订阅, 
<hamo> -rss
<iFvwm> 如果没有直接指定rss地址。可输入单词，在全部rss地址列表里，按照次序匹配： ► hsyyf ► engadget ► ubuntu ► linuxtoy ► ldcn ► cnbeta ► solidot ► lerosua ► eexpress ► yaoms ► ibm 
<iFvwm> ► imtx ► joolix ► sxnsx ► jandan
<archl> -deb rss
<archl> -rss yaoms
<hamo> -rss linuxtoy
<iFvwm> RSS新闻：► LinuxTOY --> http://linuxtoy.org  ► RedHat 发布 RHEL 5.9 --> http://linuxtoy.org/archives/rhel-5-9.html  ► bash/zsh 的 Powerline 命令行提示 
<iFvwm> --> http://linuxtoy.org/archives/powerline-like-prompt-for-bash-and-zsh.html  ► Fedora 18 安装前指南 --> http://linuxtoy.org/archives/fedora-18-p
<iFvwm> re-installation-guide.html  
<iFvwm>  ► RemoteBox: 远程管理 VirtualBox 虚拟机 --> http://linuxtoy.org/archives/remotebox.html  ► Bodhi Linux 2.2.0 --> http://linuxtoy.org/archives/bodh
<kk> iFvwm ⇪ t: LinuxTOY
<archl> -rss ibm
<iFvwm> RSS新闻：
<archl> 没了
<hamo> -d adam8157
<iFvwm>  ⣎⣱ ⡏⢱ ⣎⣱ ⡷⢾ ⢎⡱ ⢺  ⣏⡉ ⠉⡹
<iFvwm>   ⠇⠸ ⠧⠜ ⠇⠸ ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠼⠄ ⠤⠜ ⠸ 
<iFvwm> 谁那么无聊啊。nnnnnd adam8157 你又咋了。
<archl> 。。。
<david_wu> iFvwm: 没对齐
<qiao> -d 这个是什么？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • LFS 7.2 脚本（做自己的linux发行版） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398663 最近又做了一遍LFS。现在官网以及更新到了7.2版本。 写成自动化脚本。 1。执行：ln -sv $LFS/tools / 2。执行：install-lfs.sh | tee lfs-Install.log 其中install-lfs.sh内容： 脚本代码复制不过来，大家到 …
<qiao> -d iFvwm
<iFvwm>  ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡇⢸ ⡇⢸ ⡷⢾
<iFvwm>   ⠇ ⠇  ⠸⠃ ⠟⠻ ⠇⠸
<qiao> iFvwm: 为啥没对齐呢？
<qiao> imadper: 你又把名字改回来了。。。
<imadper> qiao: 从来都是这个名字. 
<CyrusYzGTt> -r iFvwm 
<iFvwm> ɯʍʌɟᴉ
<qiao> imadper: 这段时间不是一直用 bye_bye么
<imadper> qiao: 不认识.
<qiao> imadper: 。。。
<imadper> qiao: 为啥没有妹子实习生?!
<imadper> qiao: 不开心!!!
<qiao> imadper: 。。。
<qiao> imadper: 其他组有。。。
<imadper> qiao: bluezd组有吗?
<qiao> imadper: 不知道，貌似没有。。。
<qiao> ima
<qiao> imadper: 木有看到。。。
<imadper> qiao: ...
<pity> 帮忙看个 python 小程序： When not studying nuclear physics, Bambi likes to play
<pity>   beach volleyball.
<pity> 把这句话输出为 aaabbbccccdddd... 这样的排序，去掉标点符号，变大写为小写
<yunfan> imadper: 你怎么又出现了
<imadper> yunfan: 刚该nick来玩ee的bot来的. 然后就改回来顺手就改成这个了.
<yunfan> pity: 代码放出来
<pity> yunfan: 我就是想知道怎么写
<yunfan> pity: 你是要给定一个字符串输入 过滤出所有的[a-z] 然后排序输出？
<imadper> pity: 先split成一个个的字符, 然后sort一下. 
<pity> yunfan: 是的
<yunfan> pity: A算么？
<pity> yunfan: 算，大写要变成小写
<yunfan> pity: ok wait a minute
<pity> yunfan: thx
<iwwi> > "When not studying nuclear physics, Bambi likes play beach volleyball.".split('').sort.map{|x| x.downcase }.join
<kk> iwwi,  ,.bwaaaaabbbcccdeeeeeghhhiiiiklllllllmnnnnoopprssssttuuvyyyy
<imadper> pity: s = "SIJLSlsiejfLSIDNFE" \ s = s.lower() \ a = s.split('') \ b = sorted(a)  试试看? 我胡猜的.
<iwwi> > "When not studying nuclear physics, Bambi likes play beach volleyball.".scan(/\w/).sort.map{|x| x.downcase }.join
<kk> iwwi, bwaaaaabbbcccdeeeeeghhhiiiiklllllllmnnnnoopprssssttuuvyyyy
<yunfan> pity: s='asdfasdfqwerweasdasdfasdfm,.as'; cs = set(xrange(97, 123)); print ''.join(sorted((c for c in s.lower() if ord(c) in cs), lambda x,y: -1 if x<y else 1))
<iwwi> > s=' When not studying nuclear physics, Ba ' ; s.scan(/\w/).map{|x| x.downcase }.sort.join
<kk> iwwi, aabccdeeghhiilnnnnoprsssttuuwyy
<pity> iwwi: 你的语句在我这里会报错
 * yunfan 打倒ruby党
<yunfan> pity: 他那是ruby 额
<iGoogle> iwwi: 似乎oo的ruby，还是没几个人用哦。
<yunfan> 不过py的join很挫
<pity> yunfan: 我晕
<iwwi> iGoogle: 谁用谁知道
<yunfan> pity: 怎么？
<yunfan> iwwi: kkboy?
<imadper> pity: 看见直接用正则表达式语法的, 一般都不是python... 
<iGoogle> iwwi: 这话，适合pl
<pity> imadper: 哦
<iGoogle> imadper: 你这nick，对应的是色象？
<imadper> iGoogle: 来个好听的行不行?
<yunfan> pity: 效果如何呀？
<iGoogle> 我只是凭记忆。
<pity> yunfan: 未出效果，不过会用 x.lower 了
<yunfan> pity: 怎么没效果 你=下
<imadper> pity: 看看这个吧~ http://pleac.sourceforge.net/pleac_python/strings.html
<kk> imadper ⇪ t: Strings
<imadper> pity: 各种简单工作的范例~
<yunfan> http://codepad.org/mpWc2NdL   pity 你自己看运行结果 别忽悠哥啊
<kk> yunfan ⇪ t: Python code - 6 lines - codepad
<yunfan> 今天刚好没事来帮个忙而已
<roylez> iGoogle: 我用
<yunfan> roylez: 前途不大
 * gfrog 每天都是特困生。
<roylez> yunfan: http://jpfuentes2.tumblr.com/post/39935683274/a-letter-to-my-daughter-augusta-in-ruby
<kk> roylez ⇪ t: Jacques Fuentes - A letter to my daughter, Augusta, in Ruby
<yunfan> roylez: 这个我昨天看到了 一看是ruby就跳过去了
<iwwi> python 我也是用过的
<wh> 1;2c1;2c1;2c
<wh> ls
<pity> yunfan: 可以了，可能是我刚才复制时出了问题
<roylez> > "When not studying nuclear physics, Bambi likes play beach volleyball.".scan(/\w/).sort.map(&:downcase).join
<kk> roylez, bwaaaaabbbcccdeeeeeghhhiiiiklllllllmnnnnoopprssssttuuvyyyy
<pity> roylez: 我这里总在 scan(/\w/) 第一个 / 上面报错
<imadper> pity: 你是用python运行的ruby代码吧. 
<iwwi> pity, http://codepad.org/Pxe885RE
<kk> iwwi ⇪ ti: Ruby code - 3 lines - codepad
<iwwi> roylez: 先 map 再 sort
 * pity 我要 python 的代码啊，不要 ruby 的……
<roylez> > %(pwd ls).map(&:to_sym).map{|i| send(i)}
<kk> roylez, undefined method `map' for "pwd ls":String
<iGoogle> roylez: 偷懒的，无视资源的吗
<roylez> > %w(pwd ls).map(&:to_sym).map{|i| send(i)}
<pity> yunfan: 你写的 set(xrange(97, 123)) 是干啥用的？
<roylez> yunfan: xrange巨恶心
<iwwi> > say('hehe')
<yunfan> roylez: 用range也没什么 我习惯性用generator 省惯了
<roylez> yunfan: generator巨恶心
<yunfan> pity: print ''.join(chr(i) for i in xrange(97, 123))执行下看看
<yunfan> roylez: 巨省资源啊 
<roylez> yunfan: 哥像缺钱的人么？
<iwwi> s.scan(/\w/).map(&:downcase).sort.join
<iwwi> s.scan(/[a-z]/i).map(&:downcase).sort.join
<yunfan> roylez: 不缺钱为毛用ruby 应该用lisp系的啊 
<roylez> yunfan: 打括号太累
<iwwi> ruby接近英文
<iwwi> lisp接近((((())))))))))
<yunfan> roylez: 我觉得写代码本身累 要不雇个人来解决吧
<iwwi> ruby的目标是人不累,电脑累.
<pity> yunfan: 从 a 连续输出到 z
<iwwi> /[a-z]/i
<pity> yunfan: 不是打印了 97 到 123 对应的字母吧？
<yunfan> pity: 对啊
<iwwi> c\c++ 是人累,电脑不累.
<iwwi> 汇编是电脑笑了
<pity> yunfan: 呃，这个有点儿复杂了
<yunfan> pity: 那你去跟主席玩ruby吧 
<yunfan> 我py界不收资质差的
<iwwi> ruby python都要学
<pity> yunfan: 对我目前来说算是复杂的
<iwwi> 啥都能看懂, 包括 boost c++
<yunfan> 写microcode
<yunfan> pity: py都复杂 额
<pity> yunfan: 我刚刚入门，很多东西还不太清晰
<ofan> 妹的ESC键失效了
<yunfan> ofan: 用 ^] ?
<ofan> yunfan: <C-[>
<adam8157> pity: 感觉如何?
<iwwi> pity: 学python 需要先学c
<pity> adam8157: 感觉缺少实践啊
<pity> iwwi: c 学了一点儿
<iwwi> o
<pity> yunfan: 去除字符串中的空格和标点只能用 xrange 吗？
<yunfan> 这我管不着
<yunfan> ofan: 好吧
<pity> yunfan: 我好像只剩下去除空格和标点了
<yunfan> iwwi: 别忽悠哈
<yunfan> pity: 当然可以的
<pity> yunfan: 有无别的办法？
<yunfan> pity: 那只是个思路而已 cs = charsets
<pity> yunfan: 嗯
<yunfan> pity: 你要做啥 说清楚 只要不涉及复杂算法 我基本能解决
<iwwi> pity: 学python 还要注意编辑器的缩进功能
<pity> yunfan: 就是想把一个含有空白和标点及大小写的字符串按顺序排列，并变大写为小写，去掉空白和标点
<iwwi> 去除空格和标点, 不只一条路
<pity> iwwi: 嗯，这个知道
<yunfan> pity: 刚才那个程序不是已经去掉空白和标点了么
<yunfan> pity: 你是说把刚才那个 c in cs 改为 c not in [' ', ','] ?
<yunfan> 这不是挺简单的么 换个test expr就搞定的事
<pity> yunfan: 那个写法我解释不清楚
<yunfan> pity: 我的意思是 刚才那个代码无法满足你需求么？ 那个肯定能去掉空白和标点的
<pity> yunfan: 你刚才的代码已经实现了我的需求，非常感谢。但我需要解释你的代码是如何运行的，那些语句各起了什么作用
<pity> yunfan: 你的写法有些地方我还没有学到哦，所以解释不清楚
<yunfan> pity: 你跑一次测试下不就知道
<DaBao> 吼吼，终于把系统从 Ubuntu8.04 升级到 Linuxmint14 了
<pity> yunfan: 你指怎么跑？
<gebjgd> DaBao: 恭喜  什么时候你能搞定arch 我再次恭喜你
<DaBao> gebjgd:  不折腾
<yunfan> pity: 比如 你刚才说的情况 你给个那种字符串 带 空白和标点 以及大小写字符串的 替换我的s 变量 然后在python解释器里跑下那段代码 看看输出是不是符合
<gebjgd> DaBao: 折腾arch是为了不折腾
<yunfan> shit 我的sample就包含标点
<DaBao> gebjgd:  我是方便实用主义，呵呵
<yunfan> adam8157: 这人是贵司的？
<adam8157> yunfan: 哪个?
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 安装ubuntu12.10的时候无法找到已经存在的Windows 7 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398665 以前安装ubuntu的时候,在对磁盘进行分区之前,都会显示找到另外一个操作系统,然后会自动在启动的时候变成双系统. 但现在我在安装了Windows 7之后, 再安装ubuntu,显示没有找到其他操 …
<gebjgd> DaBao: 推荐你用linux mint debian
<gebjgd> DaBao: 滚动的 更实用
 * gebjgd 出门
<iFvwm> Ξ
<yunfan> adam8157: 这个pity
<DaBao> gebjgd:  已经弄好了，预计下次装系统得4年后了
<adam8157> yunfan: nope
<yunfan> 额 莫非是pityonline
<adam8157> yunfan: .
<pity> yunfan: 是
<yunfan> pity: 为何把尾巴砍了 还有为何要学python
<pity> yunfan: 我已经测试过了，结果是对的
<pity> yunfan: 看着短啊
<yunfan> pity: 所以说 我那段代码可以满足你需求啊
<pity> yunfan: 我刚说过了，我要解释每个语句的作用，你的写法有我没学过的语句，我解释不清楚啊
<yunfan> pity: 额 要解释事情比较多 我不喜欢写降级成循环的代码 要不你找下 MeaCulpa gfrog 这些人
<gfrog> yunfan: 滚，二逼。少题我
<yunfan> 他们可以给你个传统版本的实现
<pity> yunfan: 没事儿，先这样吧，我再研究一下。多谢你了
<yunfan> gfrog: 嘿嘿
<gfrog> yunfan: 就你丫最高级行吧
 * yunfan 踩到尾巴了 :]
<piggybox> pity: 你在写作业呢？
<hrzhu> DaBao: 8.04用到現在啊 拜
<pity> piggybox: 差不多
<DaBao> hrzhu:  呵呵
<ofan> fuuuu haskell竟然没join
<yunfan> ofan: 那怎么办？
<ofan> 标准库太不完善
<yunfan> ofan: 那如果你要完成类似任务 应该怎么办？
<ofan> yunfan: 自己实现join
<yunfan> ofan: 那怎么分配内存呢 py的join接受generator输入的 也就是结果是不定长的
<ofan> yunfan: 不是，我说多线程join
<ofan> yunfan: 列表操作那些haskell很全
<DaBao> TNND，南方的冷可真不是盖的，现在室内9℃
<yunfan> DaBao: 额 你在哪里？ 我家里厨房里的水会结冰的
<DaBao> 此刻人在昆明，yunfan 
<DaBao> 嘿嘿，Kdenlive 安装完毕，又可以剪辑我的视频了
<ofan> DaBao: 传说中的制片儿人？
<DaBao> 不是，我说的是我的结婚录像
<yunfan> DaBao: 所以你是晓得南方冬天的厉害了
<yunfan> 昆明还算好的地方 额 
<DaBao> 堵城昆明无处不飞沙
<yunfan> 还好还好 来过帝都去哪里都不觉得堵了
<DaBao> 帝都去过
<yunfan> 我知道你之前在帝都呢
<DaBao> 比起昆明的确略堵
<yunfan> 好久没看到你了
<DaBao> 嗯，公司事情多，加之老婆比较凶悍，家中电脑基本被没收了
<iFvwm> Ξ
<yunfan> 额 你老婆不玩电脑？
<DaBao> 她淘宝 yunfan 
<yunfan> DaBao: 淘宝员工还是用户啊
<DaBao> 用户
<DaBao> yunfan:  所以我只得玩手机了
<yunfan> DaBao: 好吧 看来她是之前盛传的淘宝族 
<DaBao> yunfan:  嗯，到也还好吧，淘来的东西都不错
<yunfan> DaBao: 我很好奇都陶点什么东西？ 大部件 小家用这些淘不淘?
<iwwi> 堵车好办,上下班时间叉开1小时
<iwwi> 2小时
<yunfan> 我就是这么干的
<DaBao> yunfan:  她，从吃的到家电都在淘
<yunfan> 问题在于单身的人无所谓 有家室的就麻烦了
<yunfan> DaBao: 不错啊 要是能网赚就好了 i/o 都靠网络
<DaBao> 哎。。。
<DaBao> 她若是能网赚我又开心了。。。
<yunfan> 呵呵 可以慢慢来
<DaBao> 嗯，是的，这个很需要
<DaBao> 各位，有左手鼠标指针推荐么?
<piggybox> 左手用的鼠标？
<DaBao> piggybox:  嗯，是的
<piggybox> DaBao: 如果不想用那些左右对称的话，只有razer的左手版deathadder了
<DaBao> piggybox:  有链接么？
<piggybox> DaBao: http://baike.baidu.com/view/3609658.htm
<kk> piggybox 啥, ⇪ Razer炼狱蝰蛇左手版_百度百科
<DaBao> 这个的确难得
<iwwi> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.5.0.43.9gLiZa&id=16246592634
<kk> iwwi 啥, ⇪ 【天猫年货】包邮特产零食糖客金香裕牛肉干XO酱烤牛肉粒200g-tmall.com天猫
<iwwi> 这个我买过2次了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，软件中心打不开 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398670 版本为12.04 软件中心无法打开，系统设置里面所有到项目均打不开！ 好烦躁！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 四哥哥哥哥 — 2013-01-09 15:52 
<yunfan> 我喜欢鱼快
<yunfan> 牛肉的吃不动了
<iFvwm> Ξ
<imtxc> imadper: 扯淡的vps当机了。
<iGoogle> -rss ibm
<iFvwm> RSS新闻：► IBM developerWorks 中国 : 技术文章 --> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/ ► IBM developerWorks 中国 --> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks
<iFvwm> /cn/ ► 开发 Spring 自定义视图和视图解析器 --> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/java/j-lo-springview/index.html?ca=drs- ► 为 WebSphere DataPower 实现 Ent
<iFvwm> erprise Gateway Framework 服务 --> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/websphere/library/techarticles/1211_saddal/1211_saddal.html?ca=drs- ► 
<iFvwm> 集成 Rational Focal Point 与需求、项目和测试管理工具 --> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/rational/link-rational-focal-point-requirements/index.html?ca
<kk> iFvwm ⇪ t: IBM developerWorks 中国 : IBM's resource for developers and IT professionals
<imtxc> -h
<imtxc> test
<iFvwm> 帮助： -t 字典, -p 查询IP, -d 点阵字, -r 倒字, -x 花字, -bk 百科, -deb 软件包信息, -ap 精确ip查询, -rss 新闻订阅, 
<imtxc> kk: .
<imtxc> -bk 主席
<iFvwm>  主席（英文：Chairman/President）一般指一个机构或委员会内的领导人，根据机构的类型有多种不同称谓，例如会长、议长、委员长、理事长等。有些国家的国家元首和政府首脑，或者政党领袖也会称为主席，例如中国共产党中央委员会主席（党主席）和中华人民共和国主席（国家主席）等。
<kk> imtxc, 点点点.  ㍨ 
<iFvwm>  
<imtxc> -bk 神
<iFvwm>  神，指人的精神；也用于形容高深莫；测迷信的人称天地万物的创造者和所崇拜的人死后的精灵为神；同时神也作为姓氏。 
<imtxc> -bk bot
<iFvwm>  BOT是私人资本参与基础设施建设，向社会提供公共服务的一种特殊的投资方式，包括建设（Build）、经营（Operate）、移交（Transfer）三个过程：建设—经营—转让。 
<jusss> -bk lesbian
<iFvwm>  女同性恋，英文Lesbian，简称LES。 大部分LES是天生的，她们只能和男人做朋友，无法产生爱及性欲 。 她们只喜欢女人，只对女人产生爱及性欲，这些不是病症，是无法改变的。（有些喜欢女人，也有可能喜欢上男人，这些人是双性恋 。有些人一见男人就紧张害怕，无法交谈，所以当她们需
<iFvwm> 要爱时，只有去找女人。这叫恐男症（非学名），是可以医治的。心理上的，比如受过创伤，或环境影响，这类的，也是可以改变的。那些被男人甩了，就说自己要当LES，再也不爱男人的，只是在逃避现实，也可以说是心理异常。所以这一部分人严格上并不能称作女同） 
<roylez> -bk 拉拉
<iFvwm>  女同性恋，英文Lesbian，简称LES。 大部分LES是天生的，她们只能和男人做朋友，无法产生爱及性欲 。 她们只喜欢女人，只对女人产生爱及性欲，这些不是病症，是无法改变的。（有些喜欢女人，也有可能喜欢上男人，这些人是双性恋 。有些人一见男人就紧张害怕，无法交谈，所以当她们需
<iFvwm> 要爱时，只有去找女人。这叫恐男症（非学名），是可以医治的。心理上的，比如受过创伤，或环境影响，这类的，也是可以改变的。那些被男人甩了，就说自己要当LES，再也不爱男人的，只是在逃避现实，也可以说是心理异常。所以这一部分人严格上并不能称作女同） 
<iGoogle> @@
<roylez> -bk 拉拉队
<iFvwm>  啦啦队是以团队的形式出现，并结合舞蹈、口号、舞伴特技，是指托举的难度动作、技巧等动作技术，配合音乐、服装、队型变化及标示物品（如彩球、口号板、喇叭与旗帜）等要素，遵守比赛规则中对性别、人数、时间限制、安全规则等规定进行比赛的运动，称之为竞技啦啦队，亦可称为啦啦队。竞技啦啦队分为
<iFvwm> 技巧啦啦队和舞蹈啦啦队。其中技巧啦啦队包括Mixed（男女混合组）、All-Female（全女子组）和 Partner stunts（舞伴特技）；舞蹈啦啦队又包括Pom（花球）、High kick（高踢腿）、Jazz（爵士）和Prop（道具）`吉祥物五个组别。 
<roylez> iGoogle: 丫的bot是傻子啊
<roylez> iGoogle: 拉拉队弄错了
<iGoogle> 你就知道拉拉。
<jusss> -bk gay
<iFvwm>  男同性恋是指男性同性恋者。男同性恋的身体与生理构造与一般男性无异，他们在心理和生理上较受同性（男性）所吸引。许多人口中所指的同性恋通常是指男同性恋，这是起因于忽略或未意识到女同性恋也是同性恋群体的一部分。英语通常称男同性恋为gay，queer或homosexuals，中文的规范
<iFvwm> 说法为男同性恋者，而一般口语中则常以男同志，及带贬义的“基佬”称之。 
<jusss> -bk 后入式
<iFvwm> 没有收录。
<jusss> -bk soga
<iFvwm> 含义　　日语中“原来如此（そうか）”的音译。 在日本动漫中用的较多口语。
<jusss> -bk 群p
<iFvwm> 没有收录。
<jusss> -h
<iFvwm> 帮助： -t 字典, -p 查询IP, -d 点阵字, -r 倒字, -x 花字, -bk 百科, -deb 软件包信息, -ap 精确ip查询, -rss 新闻订阅, 
<yunfan> imtxc: 额 就是你那个美国的vps?
<yunfan> -bk perl
<iFvwm>  Perl 最初的设计者为拉里·沃尔（Larry Wall），他于1987年12月18日发表。Perl借取了C、sed、awk、shell scripting以及很多其他程序语言的特性。其中最重要的特性是它内部集成了正则表达式的功能，以及巨大的第三方代码库CPAN。简而言之，Pe
<iFvwm> rl象C一样强大，象awk、sed等脚本描述语言一样方便。Perl 一般被称为“实用报表提取语言”（Practical Extraction and Report Language），你也可能看到“perl”，所有的字母都是小写的。一般，“Perl”，有大写的 P，是指语言本身，
<iFvwm> 而“perl”，小写的 p，是指程序运行的解释器。 
<yunfan> -bk ruby
<iFvwm>  Ruby，一种为简单快捷的面向对象编程（面向对象程序设计）而创的脚本语言，在20世纪90年代由日本人松本行弘（まつもとゆきひろ/Yukihiro Matsumoto）开发，遵守GPL协议和Ruby License。它的灵感与特性来自于 Perl、Smalltalk、Eiffel
<iFvwm> 、Ada 以及 Lisp 语言。由 Ruby 语言本身还发展出了JRuby（Java 平台）、IronRuby（.NET 平台）等其他平台的 Ruby 语言替代品。Ruby的作者于1993年2月24日开始编写Ruby，直至1995年12月才正式公开发布于fj（新闻组）。因为Per
<iFvwm> l发音与6月诞生石pearl（珍珠）相同，因此Ruby以7月诞生石ruby（红宝石）命名。 
<yunfan> -bk python
<iFvwm>  Python（KK 英语发音：/'paθɑn/, DJ 英语发音：/paiθn/）是一种面向对象、直译式计算机程序设计语言，由Guido van Rossum于1989年底发明，第一个公开发行版发行于1991年。Python语法简捷而清晰，具有丰富和强大的类库。它常被昵称为胶水
<iFvwm> 语言，它能够很轻松的把用其他语言制作的各种模块（尤其是C/C++）轻松地联结在一起。常见的一种应用情形是，使用python快速生成程序的原型（有时甚至是程序的最终界面），然后对其中有特别要求的部分，用更合适的语言改写，比如3D游戏中的图形渲染模块，速度要求非常高，就可以用C++重
<iFvwm> 写。 
<nopcall> yunfan: ...你是要闹哪 梓啊。
<yunfan> nopcall: 又不是我的bot
<yunfan> -bk 3p
<iFvwm>  英文缩写，意义很多，如人力资源管理一种模式的英语缩写,指的是是职位评估系统 （Position Evaluation System）、绩效评价系统（Performance Appraisal System）和薪酬管理系统（Pay Administration System）等。
<iFvwm>  
<jusss> -bk xxoo
<iFvwm> 用于中文时的起源　　“XXOO”表示男女之间发生性关系隐讳的说法。也写作“OOXX“。
<iwwi> 如果每个人都捣乱, 那就太和谐了
<iwwi> 少个不字
<yunfan> 我想知道他有没有flood控制
<iGoogle> 恩。要限制下。
<iGoogle> 不准刷
<yunfan> 那就统计大家的挂机吧
<yunfan> 挂满一小时给1积分
<iwwi> 限制人,还是限制工具?
<yunfan> 1个积分才准使用一次
<iGoogle> 人
<iwwi> 然后卖积分, 1元1个积分
<yunfan> goodidea
<onlylove> 这积分太贵
<roylez> adam8157: <         hamo> 蛋痛...
<yunfan> 叫元宝好了 积分太土
<iGoogle> 可是我只会踢人。
<iwwi> 会员可以打折的, 
<iwwi> 会员 3元/月
<iGoogle> 。。你们都是钱谜子
<yunfan> pl用户不送元宝么
<onlylove> 应该努力刷下，争取让KK给ban了或者kick掉
<iwwi> onlylove: KK加了白名单了
<yunfan> iGoogle: 你是饱汉不知饿汉饥
<iwwi> onlylove: 无视的
<onlylove> 用什么证明你是perl用户
<yunfan> onlylove: 你不知道主席这样级别的用户 曾经把kk都kick了么
<iwwi> onlylove: 白名单2元/月
<iGoogle> 。。
<iGoogle> 真钱。。。。谜子
<iwwi> iGoogle: 你欠我一顿饭 哈
<iGoogle> 米粉钱
<yunfan> 好证明 你给bot发个 认证请求， bot给你发个perl题目作为chanllenge 然后你给一段代码 跑出来没问题就通过
 * ikk- 不吃米粉好多年
<onlylove> 万一bot出了个变态题目咋办
<yunfan> 你不会刷下一题嘛
<onlylove> 像我等初级用户不就挂了
<iGoogle> 骨头顿汤的米粉
<onlylove> 还有多语言党
<yunfan> 不如粉丝堡好
<yunfan> 春节我去屯溪要去44
<roylez> adam8157: Subject: [GuruDigger] 一个汇聚 互联网工程师 脑子里 稀奇古怪产品的 地方
<roylez> adam8157: 这邮件，你收到没？
<yunfan> roylez: 额 怎么 他们开始发邮件了？
<yunfan> 前年就有了
<roylez> yunfan: 发邮件要我去注册...
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 使用软raid维持有坏道的硬盘？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398672 嗯，我知道硬盘出物理坏道了应该更换，但人就是有侥幸心理。所以来探讨一下拯救之道吧。 我的sda已经出现了8个坏道，且很可能继续增加。虽然一般来讲用fsck什么的把坏道给藏起来旧好了。 …
<iGoogle> 我推广你们的blog。有rss的，一年50元。
<roylez> iGoogle: 神价位啊
<yunfan> roylez: 看来是向现实低头 要扩大规模了 呵呵
<yunfan> 你自己博客都不知道在哪里
<iGoogle> 你看，固定ip。高速挂机的bot。50便宜。
<gfrog> adam8157: 矮油，又扫到壕蛋的farewell邮件呢，啧啧，回的人真多
<iGoogle> -t fare
<iFvwm>  ► *[fєә] ► n. 费用, 旅客, 食物 ► vi. 进展, 进步, 经营, 过活 ► 【化】 运费 ► 【经】 运费, 车费, 船费
<iGoogle> 这啥
<yunfan> 我也固定ip 高速挂机 而且还能翻墙嘛
<yunfan> -t suck
<iFvwm>  ► *[sʌk] ► vt. 吸, 吮, 吸入, 吮吸, 吸收 ► vi. 吸, 吸奶 ► n. 吸, 吸入, 吮吸 ► 【医】 吮, 吸, 吮乳
<iFvwm> 欢迎来自 太阳系 的 蛋蛋 加入聊天室。《 ~adam 》
<yunfan> -t sucker
<iFvwm>  ► *['sʌkә] ► n. 乳儿, 吸管 ► 【医】 吸盘
<yunfan> -t guru
<iFvwm>  ► *['guru:] ► n. 古鲁(印度教导师) ► 【医】 柯拉子
<gfrog> adam8157: 看没看到啊
<yunfan> -t ee
<iFvwm>  ► 电机工程师 ► 【化】 对映体过量
<CyrusYzGTt> -t ee
<iFvwm>  ► 电机工程师 ► 【化】 对映体过量
<CyrusYzGTt> -EE
<CyrusYzGTt> -t EE
<iFvwm>  ► 电机工程师 ► 【化】 对映体过量
<iFvwm> 谁那么无聊啊。nnnnnd adam8157 你又咋了。
<yunfan> -t <span>good
<adam8157> gfrog: roylez 刚掉线了
<CyrusYzGTt> adaam§ v5
<yunfan> lol 不错 终于灭掉这bot了
<gfrog> adam8157: 矮油，又扫到壕蛋的farewell邮件呢，啧啧，回的人真多
<iGoogle> 阿。破蛋蛋
<adam8157> gfrog: 那天没多少人上班的...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 你向神宣戰了，， 
<iGoogle> 我会加反踢的。
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃有很多follower呢。
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<yunfan> 我建议t一半 随机的
<jusss> iGoogle: help! 下载了个电影，打开后发现是这种东东  http://code.bulix.org/po5dic-82805?raw
<iGoogle> 按照nick随机
<iGoogle> raw?
<iGoogle> 下班了啊。
<yunfan> 把nick list shuffle一下 然后取前面一半t了
<onlylove> 先看readme啊
<iGoogle> 那不如按照a-z提。
<iGoogle> 第一个就是蛋蛋
<yunfan> 那当然好了 阿蛋一定中招 我是y开头  基本没事
 * gfrog 改名叫ee，肯定不会被踢
<iGoogle> 阿。我自己用i
<yunfan> 那你按字母长度来吧
<iGoogle> gfrog: 乖，你这都知道。lol
<DaBao> 闪喽
<onlylove> 在ee的nick前面加个i
<jusss> onlylove: readme里面是网站的网址，没讲怎么打开
<iGoogle> 下次改成 黑蛋蛋。
<onlylove> jusss: 那就不知道了
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: http://code.bulix.org/po5dic-82805?raw
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 下了个电影，打开后发现是。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 我感觉是分片文件
<yunfan> jusss: 看下大小
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ rar 解壓
<yunfan> sadhen: good phishing
<savr> dear chinese people ChanSavr != ChanServ
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 什麼AV？ 好看不？
<CyrusYzGTt> savr§ ,, know 
<jusss> yunfan: 每个文件15M
<yunfan> [01.10]继父疼死你/The.Stepfather.DVDRip.XviD-ARROW[AVI][700M]...
<yunfan> 14条回复 - 发帖时间: 2010年1月10日
<yunfan> 文件名:arw-tstpfu-dvdrip-xvid.avi 本
<yunfan> jusss: 要么是split的 要么是rar的分卷压缩 
<yunfan> jusss: 如果是rar的分卷压缩 你找个gui的解压的貌似一般都带自动关联
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 用命令解壓 .rar那個先。。 
<yunfan> http://www.1000fr.net/thread-300826-1-1.html
<kk> yunfan 啥, ⇪ [01.10]继父疼死你/The.Stepfather.DVDRip.XviD-ARROW[AVI][700M][01.26] - 【标清&高清片源HTTP下载区】 - 【HTTP下载区】 - 美剧天堂--謦灵风软美剧论坛--1000fr.net 风软论坛,美剧,BT,电影,字幕，影视 - Powered by Discuz!
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: unrar e xx?
<yunfan> 好片啊 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ unrar x *.rar
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • 在gvim里用:Pyclewn启动调试后如何查看标准输出的内容 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398673 这个我在pyclewn的faq看到有答案,但是我操作了一下还是没有弄好,那个xterm的窗口打开了但是一直都没反应,有用pyclewn的能说说是怎么做的吗? 统计信息: 发表于 由 reallynotme — 2013-01-09 …
<jusss> yunfan: 解压出avi了
<yunfan> jusss: ] 看来是直接unrar e %就搞定
<jusss> yunfan: 嗯，我unrar e xx.rar出来avi的
<yunfan> 那就是rar的分卷压缩
<yunfan> 想不到这么扯淡 700m的电影还分
<kevinyings> yunfan, 分辨率渣渣
<imtxc> test
<kk> imtxc, 点点点.  ㍩ 
<imadper> imtxc: failed.
<yunfan> kevinyings: 我说分卷呢
<kevinyings> yunfan, 分毛卷，直接spilt
<yunfan> kevinyings: 用split   win用户不买你帐
<jusss> 看电影去
<king0> .
<yunfan> jusss_away: 你把away message设置为 "正在撸管 请稍后"
<kevinyings> yunfan, 我记得工具可以剪的，我有100G的动作片，剪出了5G的销魂场景，每个场景10m
<yunfan> kevinyings: 剪什么
<kevinyings> yunfan, avi
<yunfan> kevinyings: ffmpeg不行么
<kevinyings> yunfan, 就是zhege
<yunfan> 呵呵 还有个剪声音的 我用那个搞铃声
<king0> 坏淫
<yunfan> kevinyings: 要是有个互动式的 用 vi-keybinding的剪辑工具就好了
<archl_> gurudigger
<archl_> 。。。奇怪的名字
<imtxc> yunfan: 
<imtxc> yunfan: 便宜的vps果然不稳定啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 额 服务商跑路了么
<imtxc> yunfan: 倒没跑路
<yunfan> imtxc: 那怎么个说法
<imtxc> yunfan:  ssh延迟大的没法用了。。。
<yunfan> imtxc: 这个可能不是供应商的问题
<imtxc> yunfan: 编辑配置文件慢的要命
<jeffrey4l> imtxc:  你看看是不是丢包吧？
<yunfan> imtxc: try mosh 我现在都用这个了 ssh连上来根本没用 都被墙搞
<imtxc> yunfan: mosh是个啥 我第一次听到
<imtxc> 查查去
<yunfan> imtxc: http://mosh.mit.edu/
<kk> yunfan 啥, ⇪ Mosh: the mobile shell
 * yunfan 尤其适合贵国的网络情况
<imtxc> yunfan: 我试试去
<freeayu__> yunfan 姐
 * imtxc 晚饭吃什么啊。。。。
<imadper> imtxc: 烧鸭, 白切鸡.
<jeffrey4l> supports intermittent connectivity, and provides intelligent local echo and line editing of user keystrokes.  好像不错。。一直在找这东西 。
<imtxc> yunfan: 有点意思。
<yunfan> freeayu__: 叫叔叔
<freeayu__> 原来是叔
<yunfan> imtxc: 额 这么多好吃的
<freeayu__> 我以为是姐
<yunfan> archl_: 有人找你 freeayu__ 
<imtxc> yunfan: mosh貌似是流畅了点
<yunfan> imtxc: 走udp的双向的 另外断了自动恢复 
 * yunfan 泉州现在多少度了
<kevinyings> yunfan, 杭州现在27
<yunfan> kevinyings: 这么高 不可能吧
<imtxc> 27度。。。
<yc4891> 泉州 哈哈
<kevinyings> yunfan, 室内温度
<yunfan> kevinyings: 你在阿里混？
<kevinyings> yunfan, 没
<yunfan> kevinyings: 杭州现在有暖气了？ 我记得当年学校里可是冷死了
<yunfan> 不过和我家里差不多 
<kevinyings> yunfan, 哪个学校有暖气，我一天到晚躲图书馆
<yunfan> kevinyings: 好像图书馆是有的
<kevinyings> yunfan, 那是肯定的，稍微聪明的都去自修室了，更聪明的就躲图书馆，还有沙发
<yunfan> 还有许多妞
<yunfan> 我们学校图书馆里还有网吧 额
<kevinyings> yunfan, 图书馆有网吧？？？？？
<yunfan> kevinyings: 叫电子阅览室 其实都是去玩游戏 cs war 看电影
<yunfan> 1块钱一小时
<yunfan> 我基本上一天10个小时 哼哼
<kevinyings> yunfan, 好吧，我记得浙大有这样的网吧，可能记错了
<kevinyings> yunfan, 你是浙大的？
<imtxc> yunfan: 好像很多大学都又那样的地方吧，还有5毛钱一小时的
<yunfan> kevinyings: 不是我是传媒的 下沙的
<yunfan> imtxc: 是的
<yunfan> 有一阵刷卡系统有问题 刷卡不扣钱 额
 * kevinyings 我是蓝翔的
 * yunfan 蓝详有杭州分校？
 * yunfan 结果他就被断线了
<lynus> tmux
<saxz> _^_
<imtxc> lol
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 执行 ‘grub-install /dev/sdb’ 失败，这是一个致命错误 到底是哪里有错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398678 从12.04开始就出现这种问题。 都说我的iso的md5不对，文件损坏了。告诉朋友们我自从开始网上下载系统使用，从来都没有验证过md5，每次都会成功，没 …
<archl_> yunfan: 。你竟然没外号
<archl_> gebjgd: 还有你
<saxz> archl_: 你有外号？
<yunfan> archl_: 什么外号
<gebjgd> archl_: 有  
<gebjgd> archl_: 裸哥
<archl_> yunfan: 你没啊。
<archl_> gebjgd: 。。。
<archl_> saxz: ？不告诉你
<saxz> archl_: 那就号外吧
<yunfan> 在想牛蛋公司发不发手机
<gebjgd> yunfan: 牛蛋什么公司? rh?
<gfrog> gebjgd: rh要发也只能发张Fedora的光盘。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求解：格式化Ubuntu所在分区后，无法再分区！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398679 本来C盘装的Windows7，有75G，所以我就划出了25G，未分配空间。然后安装Ubuntu 12.10到这25G上，选择与Win7共存。 后来又把Windows7换成了Window8，就把Ubuntu那2个分区即一共25G的那个空间 …
<lynus> 求教～我以前乱装软件，把/分区撑满了.
<gebjgd> gfrog: 牛蛋去了google?
<cfy> lynus: 你不是跑的服务器么。。。。慌什么？
<gfrog> gebjgd: google自己又不做手机啊
<gebjgd> gfrog: 要做了
 * maplebeats 蛋蛋居然没在irc上
<gfrog> maplebeats: 下班时间，还在irc上飘的要么是有时差，要么就是还在公司
<maplebeats> gfrog: 呃。。。果然离开rh之后...
<gfrog> maplebeats: 哦，蛋蛋的情况就比较复杂了，在RH机器多，随便挂irc，大概C家没电脑使，XD
<jusss> gfrog: 爆点蛋蛋离开rh的内幕吧
<lynus> 是服务器啊，蛋疼的服务器，前人只给/分了10G
<maplebeats> jusss: 我看像是被挖墙角了
<cfy> lynus: mount一下就行
<cfy> lynus: 或者分区扩展下大小
<imadper> cfy: 大湿. 
<jusss> maplebeats: soga
<imadper> cfy: 刚吃完什锦蘑菇香锅~ 开心~
<cfy> imadper: 这么好吃？
<lynus> 现在/是100%用满了，扩展分区这个有风险吧
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 还行吧. 不怎么好吃其实... 不过便宜...
<imadper> lynus: 你是lvm吗?
<cfy> imadper: gaoji....
<cfy> lynus: 没啥风险，就你这个级别的，没风险
<lynus> 没有用lvm
<lynus> 我在想是不是能够把/分区整个镜像到另一个更大分区去
<cfy> 谁跟你说
<cfy> 一定要用lvm才能扩展的？
<lynus> 或者把邻接的一个分区合并进/？
<cfy> 嗯，差不多
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 版本越来越高，安装却越来越难 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398680 今天心血来潮，看到版本更新到12.10了，于是去官方网站下载了个，按照官方说明制作了一个usb启动盘。 可是到了点击安装ubuntu的时候就没反应了，只看到u盘和硬盘不时地闪红灯，可就是没 …
<irc_user> hi
<irc_user> 问一个ssh的问题
<kk> irc_user, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<irc_user> 最近申请了一个paas
<irc_user> 但是不知道为什么，开始ssh到那边可以，后来不行了
<irc_user> 好像是让gfw给屏蔽了
<imadper> irc_user: ping的通吗?
<irc_user> 不知道要怎么样才能够
<irc_user> imadper: ping 能够ping通
<imadper> irc_user: 你在server端, 能ssh localhost吗?
<irc_user> imadper: 什么意思？
<imadper> irc_user: 你在server端, 能ssh自己吗?
<irc_user> imadper: 目前就知道ping能够ping通，然后，用了vpn代理，可以ssh到服务器
<irc_user> imadper: 哦，没有试过
<irc_user> imadper: 不过，通过vpn能够ssh
<imadper> irc_user: vpn可以... 那被墙可能性大...
<irc_user> imadper: 不知道gfw封锁了什么东西
<imadper> irc_user: 打电话给方滨兴问问吧.
<irc_user> imadper: 是直接封锁了ip地址吗？但是，直接能够ping通
<imadper> irc_user: 不是地址吧...
<irc_user> imadper: 不用问他老人家了，哈
<irc_user> imadper: 我对这类东西不熟悉
<irc_user> imadper: 我看了看，ping通的时候，现实的是amazon的服务器
<irc_user> imadper: 还是说gfw将amazon的服务器封锁了？或者是封锁的端口？
<imadper> irc_user: heroku? 
<jusss> irc_user: dns投毒
<imadper> jusss: 不是dns的问题吧. 
<irc_user> imadper: openshift
<imadper> irc_user: 哦, openshit...
<irc_user> jusss: 啥意思？
<jusss> imadper: 即使连上了ssh,因为dns的问题，照样连不上twitter youtube
<irc_user> imadper: 改host能够解决吗？
<imadper> jusss: 你好好看人家问题. 
<jusss> irc_user: 可能是dns投毒的问题，
<imadper> irc_user: 你都能ping通, 就不是dns问题.
<irc_user> jusss: 哦，那不是，现在是连不上ssh
<irc_user> imadper: 我申请了两个，其中一个被封锁了
<irc_user> imadper: 另外一个没有问题
<imadper> irc_user: 不知道了... 不过不太像是dns的问题
<irc_user> imadper: 不是dns问题，这个比较确定
<imadper> 所以改host是没用的.
<irc_user> imadper:  我就不太清楚，ping通而无法连接，要怎么解决才行？
<imadper> irc_user: 不知道...
<jusss> irc_user: 我没看看前面。。。
<imadper> irc_user: 换个端口试试?
<irc_user> jusss: 很简单的，就是能够ping通，但是无法ssh连接上
<irc_user> jusss: 能够换端口吗？好像不行吧？
<jusss> irc_user: 换端口好像需要服务器改，我小白
<jusss> imadper: 明天要回家了，心情不好，看电影也心情不好
<irc_user> 各位，帮忙啊。。。。
<irc_user> 我一直对这个问题感觉比较困惑
<imadper> irc_user: 试试换个端口先?
<irc_user> 不知道什么原理，以及怎么解决
<jusss> imadper: 看一部电影就对电影里的女主角感兴趣，唉
<irc_user> imadper: 好像没法换啊，那个ssh只是让你远程控制的，不是vps啊
<imadper> irc_user: emacs /etc/ssh/sshd_config      里面有个port, 改成别的.
<irc_user> jusss: 缺妹子
<imadper> irc_user: 你不是能通过vpn来ssh过去吗? 
<jusss> irc_user: 嗯，没妹子
<imadper> jusss: ... 那你去找妹子呀, 跟我说不开心有个屁用...
<irc_user> imadper: 我看看，不过，好像没有root权限，我看看
<jusss> irc_user: 而且周围认识的妹子没有我喜欢的
<imadper> irc_user: 没root权限就没戏了...
<jusss> imadper: 。。。你可以让你的妹子给我找个妹子吗
<imadper> jusss: 你养活不起. 
<jusss> imadper: 好吧，我还是一个人吧
<jusss> 继续看电影去
<imadper> jusss: 去看: 切肤之爱
<irc_user> hi
<irc_user> 刚测试了
<kk> irc_user, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<irc_user> imadper: 不行，没有权限
<imadper> irc_user: pity...
<irc_user> 唉，悲催啊，帮忙，Orz
<irc_user> 不知道怎么才能够测试是否是端口屏蔽还是IP屏蔽或者是域名屏蔽，
<irc_user> :)
<xiaoy> irc_user, 给我们看看你用的命令
<irc_user> xiaoy: 什么命令？
<xiaoy> ssh
<irc_user> 修改ssh的那个吗？
<irc_user> xiaoy: 我直接su
<irc_user> 提示错误
<irc_user> 然后那个sshd_config，似乎连看的权限也没有
<gebjgd> 咩哈哈哈
<irc_user> vim sshd_config，显示权限不够
<gebjgd> tb的irc果然不错
<gebjgd> ofan: 饭饭
<gebjgd> ofan: 别睡了 起床吧
<irc_user> xiaoy: ？
<irc_user> 有啥命令可以测试是否端口封锁还是ip封锁吗？
<xiaoy> irc_user, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/allow-root-account-to-use-ssh-openssh/
<kk> xiaoy 啥, ⇪ Allow root account to use SSH (openssh)
<xcjzhd> gebjgd: 确实不错. 
<irc_user> xiaoy: 不行，那个sshd_config文件没法编辑
<xiaoy> irc_user, 如果这不是解决办法，你先得让大家明白你到底想干什么
<irc_user> xiaoy: 连看的权限也没有，本来想看看是否还有其他端口开着的
<xiaoy> irc_user, 你想ssh的服务器是你的马?
<gebjgd> xcjzhd: 省的开别的客户端了 irc gtalk twitter都挂了 就是不支持g+
<xiaoy> *吗
<irc_user> xiaoy: 就是申请了两个openshift，本来都是可以ssh过去的，现在其中一个不行了，所以想问问，到底是被gfw封锁了，还是其他什么原因？
<irc_user> xiaoy: 通过vpn代理，再测试，两个ssh都可以连接
<irc_user> xiaoy: 想通过这个问题，了解一些ssh相关基础知识吧
<irc_user> xiaoy: 有否什么方法恢复那个被封锁的ssh。
<xiaoy> irc_user, 看一下这个怎么样https://openshift.redhat.com/community/forums/openshift/cant-connect-to-openshift
<kk> xiaoy ⇪ t: Can't connect to Openshift | OpenShift by Red Hat
<imadper> gebjgd: 恩, 确实. 
<gebjgd> imadper: fb就是垃圾 根本没有必要用
<imadper> gebjgd: fb啥?
<imadper> gebjgd: facebook?
<imadper> gebjgd: 本来我也不上...
<irc_user> xiaoy: 先多谢，不过，现在确认，不是openshift的问题，而是gfw的问题
<imadper> gebjgd: 我朋友都不在上面...
<gebjgd> imadper: 恩
<imadper> gebjgd: 其实重点是, 你想关注的人在哪里.
<irc_user> xiaoy: 所以，主要是想知道，gfw封锁了什么东西：端口，ip，域名。导致我这里ssh无法连接上去
<xiaoy> irc_user, 你怎确定是gfw呢?
<gebjgd> imadper: 额 支持 有插件 
<gebjgd> imadper: 我刚刚安装了 重启tb
<irc_user> xiaoy: 因为我开vpn以后，就可以正常连接了
<xiaoy> irc_user, 这个不能说明什么，你怎么知道不是openshift的设置问题?
<xiaoy> 不过，你看看这里http://www.certmag.com/read.php?in=3906
<kk> xiaoy 啥, ⇪ The Great Firewall: How China Polices Internet Traffic - Certification Magazine
<gebjgd> imadper: 正在看怎么用
<imadper> gebjgd: fb的聊天不是xmpp吗?
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • ping destination host unreached http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398682 我在服务器上搭好openvpn后在/etc/rc.local加上iptables语句，重启后ping服务器 destination host unreached。 原有的pptp vpn与web服务均无法使用 -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.8.0.0/24 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE -A INPUT -m state --state RELATED,E …
<irc_user> xiaoy: 开vpn和不开vpn，区别开来了，咋还不能说明问题？
<gebjgd> imadper: 是
<irc_user> xiaoy: 两种一模一样的设置
<irc_user> xiaoy: 况且，我申请了两个，其中一个可以，另外一个不行
<xiaoy> irc_user, 要是设置一样的话，那可能就是gfw
<irc_user> xiaoy: 是啊
<irc_user> xiaoy: 所以现在的情况是：很想知道，gfw到底是屏蔽了端口、域名、ip中的哪个
<irc_user> xiaoy: 有什么命令或者方法可以做到吗？
<sou_> irc_user: 你所述的,它都干
<irc_user> sou_: 对我现在的那个，我想确认它到底干了什么，以便找到对策啊。。。
<xiaoy> irc_user, 等一下。。。
<sou_> irc_user: 你先确定你的paas那头是不是没被墙
<irc_user> sou_: 至少部分没有被墙
<irc_user> sou_: 因为其中一个帐号可以使用
<gebjgd> imadper: 支持g+的tab
<gebjgd> imadper: 还不错
<sou_> irc_user: 我所知的大墙是先基于域名的过滤
<irc_user> sou_: 刚按自己的思路试了试，似乎是端口被屏蔽了
<irc_user> sou_: ip直接可以ping通
<irc_user> sou_: 不知道openshift这种服务，能否换ip的，还是ip和帐号绑定了？
<sou_> irc_user: 如果是端口的话,得先确定paas那头的端口服务是否正常
<irc_user> sou_: 正常，已经用vpn确认过了
<sou_> irc_user: openshift这种服务我不懂~
<xiaoy> irc_user, 对策你已经知道了:1 vpn, 2 ssh port forwarding
<irc_user> xiaoy: 什么意思？
<irc_user> xiaoy: 目前对照那个能够使用的帐号，大概确定是端口被封锁了
<irc_user> xiaoy: 对策的话，毫无对策，悲剧，Orz
<irc_user> xiaoy: 好像那种东西的IP是固定的，也没法换
<imadper> irc_user: 哥们儿, 再申多一个帐号吧...
<imadper> irc_user: 别纠结了.
<irc_user> imadper: 也只有这个办法了。。。本来不想去申请的
<xiaoy> irc_user, 现在我得走,没空跟你讲. 火墙有很多对策的方法,你自己看看port forwarding 和 port redirection就知道
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=396640&p=2911411#p2911411
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: 有关 fontconfig 配置文件 test 条件关系问题 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<imadper> cfy`: 你的网真弱.......................................................
<imadper> archl_: 想看一代宗师...
 * imadper 想看一代宗师!
<cfy> imadper: 不是这样的，我睡眠了
<imadper> cfy: 哦...
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • geany 执行出错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398686 错误信息： －－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－ ./geany_run_script.sh: 5: ./geany_run_script.sh: ./test: Permission denied ------------------ (program exited with code: 126) Press return to continue  …
<CyrusYzGTt> 一代宗師？ 蒼井空？
<yc4891> .....
<yc4891> 大片
<archl> 什么？
<archl> 不懂
<archl> debian wiki被黑了啊。
<archl> python wiki也是
<archl> savr ？saver？
<savr> ?
<cfy> imadper: 挂个vpn上gmail都不爽
<imadper> cfy: gmail直接用imap好了...
<imadper> qiao: 早. 
<cfy> imadper: 全部离线太大了。。。硬盘才１２０G。。。
<imadper> cfy: 1w封也就一百来兆吧...
<cfy> imadper: ....上G的呀。。。
<imadper> cfy: 有这么多?
<cfy> imadper: 我不知道。。。。反正我受不了了
<imadper> cfy: 就imap吧. 挺好的.
<cfy> imadper: 要么上mutt
<imadper> cfy: 行呀...
<yc4891> mutt 好用
<imadper> cfy: emacs当mail client真的一般...
<imadper> cfy: 可能gnus好用吧,  但是我就没配置成功...
<yc4891> offlineimap貌似有bug
<cfy> imadper: 我可没说emacs.....
<Freebuilder> imadper, 不是一般男用
<imtxc> test
<kk> imtxc, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<imtxc> im
<imtxc> imadper: 有啥好电影么
<imadper> imtxc: 杀手:代号47
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 安装完Ubuntu 12.10以后必做的10件事 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398692 Canonical 已经发布了 Ubuntu 12.10 版本，代号为“Quantal Quetzal”，意为量子绿咬鹃，绿咬鹃是一种生活在美洲的颜色极为鲜艳的鸟。在该版本中，改进了 Unity 桌面环境，弱化了本地应用和 Web 应用之间 …
<roylez_> adam8157: 开会要死了
<banxi1988> hi 如何查看自己目录登录的桌面对应的tty产生的终端输出信息啊。。
<banxi1988> 我在/etc/rc.local中写的命令，为什么执行不了呢？
<nopcall> banxi1988: 你写了什么命令。。
<banxi1988> nopcall:我写了：python  /home/banxi1988/work/gfw/goagent/proxy.py
<banxi1988> 因为我要开机的时候启动代理。。
<nopcall> banxi1988: ..root来开代理干嘛 
<banxi1988> 但是应该没有正常执行吧。。每次我还要正启动代理。。
<banxi1988> nopcall:你是指在/etc/rc.local 是以root来执行的？那我怎么在自己登录时启动呢？
<nopcall> banxi1988: 你用的哪个发行版？
<pity> 请问：如何查看 python 是否有某个用法？比如 foo()
 * jusss 感觉自己做了重复无意义的事
<abine> 基蛙 早
 * jusss 感觉自己在不停地做重复无意义的事
<abine> jusss: 那就停止一下
<abine> 想好了再做
<abine> gebjgd: 哥 你来啦
<abine> 刚才还在纳闷怎么没见你呢
<jusss> abine: 不知道想做什么，或者说不知道什么才是我擅长做的或适合我做的
<abine> jusss: 那你最想要实现的是什么东西？
<abine> 要现实一点的
<abine> 不能太离谱
<houge> 我在想这个世界上应该只有我会在ubuntu上安装一个eset nod32吧
<maplebeats> houge: = =装来干啥
<abine> 猴哥 
<abine> 那个是杀毒软件？？
<houge> 给双系统的win7杀毒用
<houge> 嗯，NOD32
<abine> 不用杀毒
<abine> 养着玩
<maplebeats> awesome3.5的widget怎么写啊
<jusss> abine: 不知道
<maplebeats> 怎么感觉文档里都没更新似的
<houge> 嗯，我知道，不过win7上的杀软吃资源内存什么的，让我的大型游戏玩得不畅快
<abine> 猴哥你也玩游戏
<abine> 换强劲的处理器和显卡
<abine> 内存
<abine> 硬盘
<abine> 固态硬盘，
<houge> abine: 换了，ATI HD7750超着频用，CPU还是2年前的速龙4核，超外频到3.3GHz，内存4G，硬盘一个64G的SSD，一个1TB的绿盘存东西，一个2TB的希捷硬盘玩游戏
<imtxc> kk: 几点了
<nopcall> maplebeats: 更新了啊。。我在wiki上看过。
<abine> 哦
<kk> imtxc, 上午06点。  ㍮ 
<houge> 不过我要求太高，这个是我的问题 :P
<maplebeats> nopcall: 那怎么么widget呃
<abine> 猴哥把主板和处理器换了
<abine> 升级一下
<abine> 内存加到16GB
<houge> abine: 谢谢兄弟建议，我大概今年换吧，不过要看看预算，还要购入4K彩电和PS4
<houge> 囧，那是超级计算机了
<nopcall> maplebeats: http://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/Awesome_3.4_to_3.5 我还在用3.4 
<kk> nopcall ⇪ t: Awesome 3.4 to 3.5 - awesome
<abine> 然后用内存虚拟一个硬盘来用
<imtxc> kk: 弱 看你的好基友 iFvwm  的
<abine> PS4木有发布吧
<houge> abine: 明白了，然后在上面跑游戏
<abine> 你就想买了
<houge> abine: 嗯，没有，今年圣诞节左右
<houge> abine: 关键是支持4K电视，游戏保证在30fps
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 硬盘是系统性能的瓶颈
<houge> 有些后悔去年年初买了ps3，我想都“世界末日”了，买个回来High一下，结果也没有末日
<houge> 玩笑了
<abine> 处理掉啊
<abine> 卖了
<abine> 你当时买的多少大洋啊
<abine> PS3有好多版本
<houge> 我买的是120G的版本，1500￥
<abine> O 
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • [观光难度]英雄萨姆3-沉默的出谜者 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398696 object 这次的视频压缩得太狠了，不是很清晰，而且视频的速度也有点快。 还有，游戏没有声音那！！！！！ 英雄萨姆3-断翼 英雄萨姆3-无处可藏 统计信息: 发表于 由 Hello World! — 2013-01-09 …
<abine> houge: 那些游戏怎么弄？
<abine> 自己下载？
<abine> 还是买的
<houge> abine: 其实我相等PS4买了以后，把ps3当个高清播放器什么的
<houge> 下载和买的都有
<houge> 实在太贵了
<houge> 作为一个屌丝，玩不起啊
<abine> PS当高清播放器有点大才小用啊
<roylez_> abine: http://apps.playcanvas.com/will/doom3/gangnamstyle
<kk> roylez_ 啥, ⇪ gangnamstyle - PlayCanvas
<houge> abine: 或者架个网站玩玩……
<abine> PS3的性能很牛
<abine> 记得美军买了很多PS2回来组装成超级计算机集群
<houge> 嗯，浮点计算能力，相当不的小鸟，才512M的内存，显存256M，系统可能是基于NetBSD
<houge> 嗯，PSP被FBI用来破解密码
<abine> 高清播放器的话，买个几百块钱的盒子
<abine> 随便播放了
<abine> 那些网络播放器
<houge> 嗯，那倒是～
<abine> 用树莓派都可以胜任播放器的功能了
<abine> 省电
<abine> 多用途
<abine> 可扩展性极强
<shuduo> ????mutt??gmail?smtp?????interrupted system call
<abine> 树莓派+无线路由器+音响就变成了一个无线音乐播放器
<abine> 可以通过手机无线网络控制
<abine> 也可以安装一个BT下载软件
<abine> 变成BT下载器
<houge> 确实，树莓派让我感觉挺牛的。
<thorne_> PI的性能够用么？
<banxi1988> nopcall:还在吗？sorry 刚google了一下，所以忘了回复了。我的是ubuntu12.10
<houge> 不错，ubuntu对蓝牙无线耳机的支持还不错
<nopcall> banxi1988: ubuntu能直接在系统设置里添加启动项 
<houge> 不过要手动切换音频输出
<banxi1988> nopcall:是指“管理服务吗？”
<nopcall> banxi1988: 。这个的倒是记不太清楚。我记得gnome有这个功能。ubuntu默认的就是gnome桌面环境。
<banxi1988> 这个现在没有了。。
<stardiviner> emacs下怎么检查当前的color-theme是什么啊？
<iyzsong> stardiviner: emacs24不用color-theme了吧; load-theme
<stardiviner> 我的Emacs color theme Solarized莫名其妙的被覆盖了。 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDk5ODIwMTAw.html 
<kk> stardiviner ⇪ ti: emacs-color-issue—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<stardiviner> iyzsong: 我去wiki上查查load-theme看
<cfy> imadper: ...
<cfy> imadper: 一代宗师，听说不好看。。
<lynus> my server reject ipv6 connection on 3128 port, but accept ssh and http .i've already flushed ip6tables.what goes wrong?
<\rs> stardiviner: 以前折騰時遷移到 emacs24 theme 系統的還很少
<stardiviner> \rs: 什么意思？
<stardiviner> \rs: 我那个很奇怪啊，我能在emacs载入的时候看到背景显示为solarized的青色，然后就被覆盖为灰色了。。。这个theme是怎么加入进来的？
<stardiviner> \rs: 你看看我上面发的那个视频，
<\rs> stardiviner: 不知道。我 emacs 配置很久沒動了，而且可預計的將來不考慮學 lisp，更沒興趣折騰
<ofan> \rs: 用过haskell的concurrent不
<\rs> stardiviner: 你如果用 emacs --daemon 新 frame 也會有很多問題，得配置 after-make-frame-functions hook 執行配置
<\rs> ofan: 用過但不理解
<\rs> stardiviner: 你 vimrc 都這樣了沒必要再弄 emacs
<ofan> \rs: 要实现join怎么搞
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 在吗？问个jekyll的问题
<ofan> main结束线程都结束了
<stardiviner> \rs: vim不适合我
<stardiviner> \rs: 我按键打字慢，于是不能利用vim的效率。
<\rs> ofan: main thread read MVar worker thread write MVar ?
<\rs> stardiviner: vim productivity類的插件數量質量都高起來了，emacs感覺跟不上
<ofan> rwh上是自己写线程管理，感觉多此一举
<stardiviner> \rs: vim 有的地方感觉不够快，而且是非常慢，尤其是vimwiki里打开超过500行的list文件，光是esc就要好几十秒，将近一分钟
<\rs> stardiviner: wiki類就不該期待vim/emacs的插件。http://wiki.complete.org/WikiEvaluation。php的我無視，gitit風格我是最看好的，可惜功能弱，到現在都沒有選定該用什麼wiki
<kk> \rs ⇪ t: WikiEvaluation - Complete.Org Wiki
<ofan> \rs: 自己py写个
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 有一个vim大文件插件，装上那个就快多了
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 我知道那个插件，不过没用，vimwiki使用嵌入syntax，太消耗资源，而且list也是。使用大文件插件就是消除一些syntax和indent之类的设定，那vimwiki有些功能就没法开启
<imadper> cfy`: 那我也想看.  
<cleamoon> stardiviner, vimwiki的功能部分可以靠latexsuite插件实现，不一定偏要用vimwiki的
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 算了，不用说服俺了，俺玩vim很久了，vimscript都学了。还是决定放弃了，转emacs去了
<cleamoon> stardiviner, ...要转emacs了？
<black_angel> stardiviner, 我已经从 vim 转了
<cfy`> imadper: :D
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕蛋，乃走了公司vpn都不好用了，每天要爬好久才能爬上来。
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<adam8157> gfrog: sin2
<cfy`> gfrog: .....可怜的
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 刚刚停电了。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 那个卡
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 停电还收到了？你真高级...
<cfy> maplebeats: ......
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 刚好停电了就看到了irc消息。。。
<zhxt> 05http://www.techweekeurope.co.uk/news/poll-phone-ubuntu-firefox-linu-103325
<cfy> maplebeats: gaoji....
<kk> zhxt ⇪ t: Ubuntu, Firefox Or What? What 'Alternative' Phone Do You Want?
<cfy> maplebeats: 不愧是企鹅
<maplebeats> cfy: = =，差点点就把海绵宝宝看完了
<zhxt>  
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 我这里jekyll有个问题，就是比如一个页面  blog.md ，链接的时候直接写  abc.com/blog 连不上，但是另一个页面 about.md，链接写 abc.com/about 就能连上，怎么回事？
<zhxt> kk: U phone 呼声很高啊。
<cfy> maplebeats: ....
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 在线下测试时全都连不上...
<kk> zhxt, 你不介意，如果我告诉其他的人。  ㍯ 
<zhxt>   http://www.techweekeurope.co.uk/news/poll-phone-ubuntu-firefox-linu-103325
<zhxt> kk， 什么？
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 你直接看生成的页面呀
<maplebeats> cleamoon: _site里
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 这两个页面基本一样
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 生成的html一样？
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 就是不知道为什么有的页面可以省略html，有的不行
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 我有一个blog，一个project，这两个一模一样...就是blog下有一点内容，project下没有...
<former> /me
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 都能啊？
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 我的就不行... 直接写 abc.com/blog 就出github的404了... 都不是我自己的 404 ......
 * maplebeats 我了个去,awesome3.5玩我啊
<cleamoon> maplebeats, awesome怎么了？
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 没啥，只是切换模式的是时候pidgin就挂掉了
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 你用pidgin聊irc？
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 恩
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 于是，继续刚刚的问题。。。
<maplebeats> 刚刚啥问题
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 省略html后缀...
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 我这里没问题呃。。
<alvin_quiet_mode> cleamoon: 你有服务器空间？
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 我这里以前也没问题...但现在有了
<cleamoon> alvin_quiet_mode, github
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 这种问题的话，不是jekyll的问题吧。。。更像web server的配置问题 = =
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 只要生成的_site文件没问题的话。。。。
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 你在本地测试时可以省略html吗？
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 不能
<cleamoon> maplebeats, ...好吧...但是放github上就行了？
<alvin_quiet_mode>  这个？ http://pages.github.com/
<kk> alvin_quiet_mode ⇪ ti: GitHub Pages
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 是的
<alvin_quiet_mode> cleamoon: local apache server?
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 这个是web服务器方面的问题，本地测试的时候应该是直接open全路径了，没处理
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 少了后缀，找不到文件了嘛。。。
<cleamoon> alvin_quiet_mode, 不是，是github的pages
<alvin_quiet_mode> 这个能放多少东西呢？它空间多大？还是都算 github 的 200MB 限额？  http://pages.github.com/
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 那最诡异的就是push了之后，一部分可以省html，其他的不行...
<maplebeats> alvin_quiet_mode: 是一个项目嘛
<cleamoon> alvin_quiet_mode, 应该都算在限额里
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 给我看看？
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 我再试一下
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 又不行了...
<maplebeats> cleamoon: rpwt....
<cleamoon> maplebeats, https://github.com/cleamoon/cleamoon.github.com
<kk> cleamoon ⇪ t: cleamoon/cleamoon.github.com · GitHub
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 难道我只有25%的rpwt？
<alvin_quiet_mode> cleamoon: 然后再申请个域名绑定上去么？
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 哪个页面啊
<cleamoon> alvin_quiet_mode, 可以不绑定，本身有一个二级域名
<cleamoon> maplebeats, blog
<alvin_quiet_mode> cleamoon: www.cleamoon.com => cleamoon.github.com ?
<cleamoon> maplebeats, project和blog是一模一样的，就是blog里有内容
<cleamoon> alvin_quiet_mode, 我的域名不是那个，不过就是这个意思
<alvin_quiet_mode> cleamoon: good。月底我也搞一个 :)
<cleamoon> alvin_quiet_mode, 也可以 www.alvin.com => cleamoon.github.com......
<cleamoon> alvin_quiet_mode, 可只支持静态页面...
<alvin_quiet_mode> alvin.com 这个域名没人占有？。。。
<cleamoon> alvin_quiet_mode, 谁知道
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 我了个去，没装markdown库。。等会
<cleamoon> alvin_quiet_mode, 关键是 cleamoon.com 有人占有了......
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 没markdown你怎么写的blog...html？
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 我是用的textile
<cleamoon> maplebeats, ...好吧
<alvin_quiet_mode> cleamoon: cleamoon.eu cleamoon.me cleamoon.de 啥的很多呀
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 我发现问题了
<cleamoon> alvin_quiet_mode, 我用的 cleamoon.se, 毕竟在瑞典
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 在哪里？
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 你的blog被解析成目录了
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 看来blog是关键字之类的么。。。。
<alvin_quiet_mode> 月教 ？
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 不是，我有一个目录是blog...
<cleamoon> alvin_quiet_mode, 日月神教
<abine> 播放不了APE
<abine> 抓狂
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 我了个去。。。
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 你这不是坑爹么
<abine> 树莓派安装的OPENELEC系统
<alvin_quiet_mode> cleamoon:  .se 多少钱啊？
<cleamoon> maplebeats, ...我没想到这点呀...把目录改成_blog应该就行了吧？
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 应该是吧
<cleamoon> alvin_quiet_mode, 我记得是每年10欧吧
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 为啥我在github上没看到你的blog目录，下载到本地就看到了
<cleamoon> maplebeats, blog目录在_post下呀
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 好吧...还是不管用...
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 哦，懂了。。。
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 另一个人的blog也是这么弄的，怎么就没事... beiyuu.github.com
<alvin_quiet_mode> Title: BeiYuu.com (@ beiyuu.com)
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 怎么了？
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 这个页面没有哪里有问题啊
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 他的blog就是一个放在_post下的blog目录...
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 区别就是他的_site里blog不是目录，文章是一堆目录
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 完全不知道这个诡异的东西是怎么实现的...
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 。。。你把那个的github页面发我
<cleamoon> maplebeats, https://github.com/beiyuu/beiyuu.github.com
<kk> cleamoon ⇪ t: beiyuu/beiyuu.github.com · GitHub
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 我想知道，你访问/blog想得到什么
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 就是省略html...
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 得到blog.html....
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 你本来就有个blog目录啊
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 不应该有呀...
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 怎么不应该有。。。你生成的 = =
<cleamoon> maplebeats, beiyuu那个网就没有呀...我的配置和他的一样呀...
<alvin_quiet_mode> cleamoon: 试试这样， /blog 这个目录下边有个 index.html 然后访问 /blog
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 哪里一样了。。他可没有blog.md = =
<cleamoon> alvin_quiet_mode, 那样很麻烦呀...
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 你目录下有一个目录叫blog，一个叫blog.html。。。web server肯定解析blog文件夹吧
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 然后一解析文件夹，就github 的error page了
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 他有blog.md呀
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 哪？
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 在项目目录里...最上层...
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 没看到。。。你给我个链接？
<cleamoon> ma
<cleamoon> maplebeats, nnd...他给删了...我下下来的是很古老的版本...
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 笨蛋
<cleamoon> maplebeats, ...
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 哈哈:)
 * MeaCulpa 
 * MeaCulpa 酒店还行就是网太慢
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa: 开房还上网？
<ofan> \rs: http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/people/simonpj/papers/stm/STMTokyoApr10.pdf
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: ...
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa: 真羡慕。。
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 他把blog.md改成index.md了
<maplebeats> cleamoon: :)于是？
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 我应该把 blog.md 改成 bloglist.md就行了...
<maplebeats> cleamoon: .....其实你把blog.md改成index.md，放到_post目录下就行了
<ofan> blog.md是个域名..
<maplebeats> ofan: ......
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 真的......我怎么没想到........
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 哦，不是，是放到_post/blog下
<ofan> 别折腾了，手写html吧
<maplebeats> ofan: = =不都一样么
<ofan> 没意思
<ofan> jkelly不好用
 * black_angel 睡觉去
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 还是和beiyuu的网站不一样呀，他所有post都在各自的目录下
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 那又怎么了？
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 你为啥要跟他一样啊 = =
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 布局好呀
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 目录布局？
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 是的
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 你自己建一个不就完了。。
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 不知道怎么做呀...
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 你运行jekyll，再进_site里看它的目录结构生成了什么样子嘛
<cleamoon> maplebeats, ...我已经找到诡异的地方了...他的config里的目录和我的不一样...
<maplebeats> cleamoon: ...
<maplebeats> cleamoon: source没指定成当前目录？
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 差不多的意思
<cleamoon> maplebeats, nnd，这回blog都不显示了...
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 哈哈。。。
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 慢慢折腾吧:)
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 好吧...大概知道怎么回事了...
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 睡了= = 
 * maplebeats  晚安
<cleamoon> ma
<cleamoon> 安
<cleamoon> ..
<ofan> http://apps.playcanvas.com/will/doom3/gangnamstyle
<kk> ofan 啥, ⇪ gangnamstyle - PlayCanvas
<gebjgd> ofan: @tenderkuma：以谷歌执行董事长埃里克·施密特为首的美国代表团在访问朝鲜期间发现，当地大学生可以使用谷歌搜索网络信息。// 我国大学生再次被残酷的超越了…
<gebjgd> ofan: 真的假的
<Pwnna> o.O
<ofan> gebjgd: 我咋知道
<Pwnna> 朝鲜的网不是从中国走的吗
<piggybox> 没钱买GFW。。。
<gebjgd> @blacktulip：男：“你一天最幸福的时刻是什么？”。 女：“一天中最幸福的时刻就是下班后你骑自行车载着我到街角那边吃卤肉饭。” 男：“说实话。” 女：“你骑自行车载我去吃卤肉饭。” 男：“说实话。” 女：“吃卤肉饭。”
<alvin_quiet_mode> 咱得学厨艺了，压力好大
<ofan> gebjgd: twitter?
<gebjgd> ofan: g+
<ofan> o 
<gebjgd> ofan: 迄今为止最好的科幻短篇小说
<ofan> gebjgd: 啥
<piggybox> 卤肉饭很好做，就是费时间
<gebjgd> ofan: http://pastebin.com/VspCKBAZ
<ofan> gebjgd: ....
<gebjgd> ofan: 所以大家都知道去支援美利坚省是个辛苦的事情
<gebjgd> ofan: XD
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 高
<gebjgd> g+上的牛人太多了
 * piggybox 装折叠自行车ing
<abine> piggybox: 装好了借来用用
<abine> LOL
<kk>  05:20
<abine> 找来找去找不到简体中文版的电影字幕
<abine> 网上下载的都是繁体中文版的字幕
<abine> 只好自己动手把繁体转换成简体中文版的
#ubuntu-cn 2013-01-10
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 推荐一个笔记本吧 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398715 首先是完美支持ubuntu 不玩游戏 主要用来搞大型数值计算 希望cpu强悍，内存大，希望有多核 反正就是计算快，容量大 其他的比较眩的东西都不需要 统计信息: 发表于 由 wdlang — 2013-01-10 6:20 
<archl> http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-cn/%E8%BA%81%E9%AC%B1%E7%97%87 似乎得了这个病。。。
<kk> archl ⇪ ti: 躁郁症 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<sjd_zeus> 早上好
<directorCat> 怎么调细
<directorCat> Simibot
<Tmacy> 早上还
<leohxj> Tmacy, 好.
<Tmacy> leohxj：好吧。。。：）
<sjd_zeus> kk这个死机器今天怎么不说话了
<wiiw> 坏了?
<wiiw> > "AzZa,.-123".split(/[-.,]/i)
<kk> wiiw, ["AzZa", "", "", "123"]
<wiiw> > "AzZa,.-123".split(/[-.,]||||||||||/i)
<kk> wiiw, ["A", "z", "Z", "a", "", "", "1", "2", "3"]
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求对比ar 和 tar http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398719 RT。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Rap:D — 2013-01-10 10:00 
<Tmacy> 大家都在忙啊。。。
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神
<gfrog> iGoogle: 我的树莓派竟然kernel panic了
 * gfrog 蛋蛋壕跟黑毛儿壕竟然都没在呢
<iyzsong> 乐见
<iGoogle> gfrog: gaoji，我只用openelec而已了。看一晚上视频，都不发热。
<huntxu> gfrog: 蛙蛙
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡须
<huntxu> gfrog: 你說是不是C家斷網了
<gfrog> iGoogle: 插上俩移动硬盘之后再启动，报一个跟sd卡相关的错误，我怀疑供电不足呀
<gfrog> huntxu: 表瞎说，万一是他俩昨天过于努力，导致今天起不来床呢。
<iGoogle> 中间别擦usb，插了就复位
<iGoogle> 坏蛋。
<imtxc> 早啊大家 
<iGoogle> 额，坏蛋蛋昨天怎么加的
<imtxc> roylez_: iGoogle 拜主席 拜神
<imtxc> 色大象居然也断网了
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • RHEL 6 默认显示开关机详细信息 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398721 而不是splash屏，最近关机偶尔会出问题，但不知道卡在哪里。 禁用开机splash网上说的比较多，关机不知道怎么搞 统计信息: 发表于 由 dbcafe — 2013-01-10 10:42 
<iGoogle> 我要把蛋蛋+B
<gfrog> iGoogle: 启动的时候插usb也不行，会报scsi超时
<iGoogle> nnnd
<imtxc> -h
<imtxc> iGoogle: 你的bot被杀死了？
<iGoogle> 不知道怎么写-b了
<imtxc> maplebeats: 媒婆早。
<maplebeats> imtxc: 早= =
<maplebeats> iGoogle: 拿着op，你想干啥呀
<iGnome> Ξ
<imtxc> iGnome: 给我个帽子我帮你找
<imtxc> -h
<iGnome> 帮助： -t 字典, -bk 百科, -deb 软件包信息, -ap 精确ip查询, -rss 新闻订阅, 
<iFvwm> Ξ
<imtxc> yunfan: lol mosh这么爽，一晚上没掉线，而且断线重连
<iGoogle> 额。这下对了。
<iFvwm> 欢迎来自 广东省广州市电信 的 包包 加入聊天室。《 ~chatzilla 》
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神乃又来放三道杠了
 * maplebeats awesome3.5真稳定。。。
<imtxc> maplebeats: 平铺的好貌似很难用的样子 用过一段时间 放弃了。
<iGoogle> 关了蛋蛋。
 * imtxc 围观 神万岁
<iGoogle> 看他调皮。lol
 * maplebeats haha
<imtxc> 其实你给他+q就好了。
<imtxc> +b 他会发现的
<iGoogle> 我先对比格式。
<iGoogle> #ubuntu-cn *!*adam8157@* iGoogle!~eexpress@58.20.51.237 1357786321
<iGoogle> 其实，换一个nick就可以了。没意思。
<iGoogle> 不好玩
<imtxc> maplebeats: 额。。。。
<imtxc> maplebeats: 你在玩什么啊
<iGoogle> imtxc: 把 adam*全关了？
<maplebeats> imtxc: pidgin老是被awesome搞崩溃。。。
<imtxc> iGoogle: 好办法。。。
<imtxc> iGoogle: 带 a的 d 的全关了
<iGoogle> 然后，谁进来说自己是蛋蛋，就骂她？ lol
<imtxc> 这样就能预防色大象进来了。
<iGoogle> 说是假冒的
<imtxc> 他不是也有op么
<imtxc> 可以去掉自己的吧
<iGoogle> 完蛋。 qiao 也是rh的。会通知他
<iGoogle> +b 进不来啊
<iGoogle> qiao姐
<imtxc> 这里rh卧底很多的。
<qiao> iGoogle: ...
<iGoogle> 我都监视了的。 lol
<qiao> iGoogle: 什么情况？
<iGoogle> 帽帽的。乖
<yunfan> imtxc: 嘿嘿  进去流畅多了
<yunfan> freeflying: 贵司发手机么
<iGoogle> tw的也来了
<iGoogle> 赶紧吃中餐，睡觉。困死了。
<imtxc> yunfan: 真是喜闻乐见啊。
<imtxc> 以后就用mosh完全代替ssh了
<imtxc> 就是不知道能不能反向代理
<yunfan> imtxc: 不能 他们的todo里有支持的计划
<imtxc> 然后用vps当跳板两台内网机器就能通了。
<yunfan> imtxc: 用来做udp打洞中介倒是可以
<imtxc> yunfan: 暂时只能autossh 反向代理了。。。
<yunfan> imtxc: 整别的吧
<imtxc> yunfan: 啥
<yunfan> imtxc: 别的tunnel
<yunfan> imtxc: ping tunnel听说过么
<imtxc> yunfan: 
<imtxc> yunfan: 木有 也可以反向连接？
<yunfan> 是不是可以反向没有验证
<iFvwm> 欢迎来自 太阳系 的 蛋蛋 加入聊天室。《 ~adam 》
<kk> 新 华东校区 • 2012级入学的新生。。中法前来报到 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398724 初入门ubuntu...各种崩溃，各种不会用，求志同道合的学长学姐指导 统计信息: 发表于 由 wzy931220 — 2013-01-10 3:17 
 * imtxc 怎么进来的
 * gfrog 给大家看下壕蛋总说起，又不给真相的脆脆鲨。 XD http://imagebin.org/242330 roylez_ roylez MeaCulpa iGoogle adam8157
 * gfrog 其实每天就2小盒。
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<imtxc> gfrog: 一盒好像很多的样子啊
 * maplebeats 妹的awesome3.5
<iGoogle> gfrog: 小孩子吃的。哎
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • E17自带的文件管理器支持视频文件缩略图了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398725 昨天更新了e_core e_debus这些核心组件后发现自带的文件管理器支持视频缩略图了。以后就不用pcmanfm了，自带的有些效果挺可爱的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lanjian9151 — 2013-01-10 11:27 
<yunfan> 我家里还有一盒没吃完
<iFvwm> 欢迎来自 外太空 的 掰掰 加入聊天室。《 ~user 》
<airead> iFvwm, test
<airead> iFvwm, >time
<bye_bye> iFvwm: .. 你这..
<huntxu> adam8157: 你封印解除了？
<adam8157> huntxu: 什么封印
<wiiw> `new |
<huntxu> adam8157: 神把你+b了啊
<ofan> adam8157: 怎么能忍
<adam8157> huntxu: 啥时候...
<huntxu> maplebeats: 笑你，沒事用什麽awesome
 * adam8157 我都不知道
<huntxu> adam8157: 早上 = =
<adam8157> maplebeats: 我的3.5 很好啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 早上我没来
<maplebeats> = =
<maplebeats> adam8157: 你是不是不用pidgin :(
<adam8157> maplebeats: gtalk在pidgin里
<maplebeats> huntxu: 啥叫没事，人家的本行 = =
<huntxu> maplebeats: pidgin也沒事啊
<maplebeats> 不知道为什么，只要对pidgin的窗口进行切换的时候就死掉了。。。严重的时候整个X一起带走
<wiiw> pidgin 有bug ?
<maplebeats> 3.4用了半年的配置啊，3.5一下子就用不了了。。。
<huntxu> maplebeats: 用了兩年的配置都挂
 * maplebeats 摸摸kde
<adam8157> maplebeats: 稍微改下就好啊
<wiiw> kde 不会卡死
 * huntxu 其實用awesome都3年半了 =.=
<maplebeats> adam8157: 是啊。。。但是居然会被pidgin搞崩溃，这也太脆了。。。
<maplebeats> huntxu: ~.~回归失败。。。有空再回去
 * huntxu 才不告訴你們ex也用awesome
<maplebeats> huntxu: 等4.0 :)
<maplebeats> huntxu: ........
 * bye_bye 觉悟吧. stumpwm才是唯一的选择
<maplebeats> 等我有了大屏，再回去用awesome。。。
<bye_bye> maplebeats: 试试stumpwm
<maplebeats> bye_bye: 不干，费时间
<imtxc> bye_bye: ...
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你用的xfce/
<bye_bye> maplebeats: stumpwm才好用, 才不浪费时间
<imtxc> bye_bye: 天天换名字 不是好人
<maplebeats> 等xfce4变成gtk3的时候我可以考虑一下
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你采用xfce
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你们全家都用xfce
 * maplebeats kde暂时还是挺好的
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我就用xfce啊
<imtxc> bye_bye: 那你用的啥来着
<bye_bye> imtxc: 如果我要用de, 我就e17. 不然我就直接exec 一个stumpwm
<bye_bye> imtxc: 我只用一个wm啊.
<imtxc> bye_bye: stumpwm？
<bye_bye> imtxc: .
<imtxc> bye_bye: 瓦片烦人
<bye_bye> imtxc: 我从来不用瓦片的功能. 
<bye_bye> imtxc: 快捷键序列   这个重要呀
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • 请问怎么回事啊？按挂啦？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398730 Code: tian@ubuntu:~$ lspci |grep -i vga 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Ivy Bridge Graphics Controller (rev 09) 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 0fd1 (rev ff) Code: sudo optirun glxspheres [   46.326362] [ERROR]Canno …
<yunfan> bye_bye: stumpwm很简陋不如i3wm 
<yunfan> 有一阵我是在unity里用 Xephyr起一个i3wm
<bye_bye> yunfan: i3有快捷键序列吗?
<yunfan> 不过自从有了tmux我就无所谓了
<yunfan> bye_bye: 显然有 
<ofan> yunfan: +1
<bye_bye> yunfan: 类似 C-j f   是一个快捷键?
<imtxc> ofan: tmux 崩溃之后还能恢复运行的那些程序么 类似 screen -r 那样的
<ofan> imtxc: daemon崩溃了就没办法
<yunfan> ofan: +1 for what?
<ofan> yunfan: tmux
<yunfan> ofan: 哦
<yunfan> ofan: 我想搞个远程的framebuffer 在我的vps上 这样可以用w3m看网页什么的 
<imtxc> ofan: yunfan 程序没被关，只是xterm消失了。。。
<ofan> imtxc: tmux attach
<yunfan> imtxc: 这个完全无问题
<ofan> imtxc: tmux list-session
<bye_bye> imtxc: 那你的tmux的deamon还活着呢, 没关系. 
<imtxc> 记得 screen -r 可以 tmux就不知道了
<ofan> imtxc: 跟你说了啊
<bye_bye> -ap 202.111.6.8
<ofan> tmux不爽的是如果更新了，client啃能就连不上daemon
<imtxc> ofan: tmux attach 是个啥 满屏幕的点点
<ofan> imtxc: attach到一个session
<ofan> imtxc: man tmux
<ofan> imtxc: tmux attach （session编号或名字）
<imtxc> ofan: kill-server好使。。
<ofan> imtxc: 。。。
<imtxc> 让他死干净
<bye_bye> .............
<bye_bye> lol
<bye_bye> imtxc: gaoji
 * bye_bye 我擦, 换了个配色, 竟然把握的字体改成隶书了.
 * ofan 拉肚子好难受
<imtxc> ofan: ctrl-a s 好使～～
<ofan> imtxc: C-a d也很好使
<imtxc> ofan: 对啊，我这里一段时间之后，就自动 C-a d 了。。。。。
<imtxc> 所以才要找回来。。。
 * microcai http://microcai.avplayer.org/ 
 * microcai  博士换域名 咯 http://microcai.avplayer.org/
<microcai> kk: ！！ http://microcai.avplayer.org/ 
<kk> microcai ⇪ t: 菜菜博士 | 博士在网络的家
<microcai> kk: 快给我出来。
<microcai> 这还差不多
<microcai> 试试这个 http://qqbot.avplayer.org 
<kk> microcai 啥, ⇪ qqbot by avplayer
<microcai> 再试试这个  http://avplayer.org/
<kk> microcai ⇪ t: avplayer by avplayer
<microcai> good
<wiiw> ofan: 我便秘好难受
<ofan> wiiw: 。。。。。
<wiiw> ofan: 拉肚子应该多休息,便秘应该多喝水
<wiiw> microcai: overlay 是什么
<black_angel> 百度的视频竟然访问不了啦？
<wiiw> shift + insert , 有没有其他按键代替, insert 按键太远了
<wiiw> 我的 esc 键 比较近
<bye_bye> wiiw: 你想定义一个自己的截图快捷键?
<wiiw> bye_bye: shift + insert 是鼠标中键的功能
<wiiw> bye_bye: 是把选中的文本 粘贴
<microcai> http://microcai.avplayer.org/2013/01/avplayer-org/ 
<kk> microcai ⇪ ti: avplayer 开源软件组织成立，域名 avplayer.org | 菜菜博士
<wiiw> bye_bye: 不需要 ctrl+c 
<bye_bye> wiiw: 那你xmodmap一下你的insert
<wiiw> bye_bye: 不行,xmodmap 会牺牲某个按键
<microcai> 为了更科学的上网，本群再次发力，开发了 AVSOCKS 科学操长城软件。 
<bye_bye> wiiw: 很多快捷键用不到的. 
<bye_bye> microcai: ... ...
<imtxc> bye_bye: 截图看看 你的wm漂亮不
<bye_bye> microcai: 当当当!!!  谁呀?!   查水表的!!
<wiiw> microcai: 慢慢操,操的过程很重要
<bye_bye> imtxc: wm没有外观. 外观就是我的emacs.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 这么牛？
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你看不到wm本身的, 只能用太的快捷键, 和提供的一些功能.  
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你看到的, 只有你的程序. 
<wiiw> 看不到的wm 才是最牛的
<wiiw> 但不适合普通用户
<bye_bye> imtxc: 明白了?
<bye_bye> wiiw: imtxc 可不是普通用户. 
<wiiw> 恩,普通用户是那些没接触过linux的,一直xp win7 的
<bye_bye> eexp: 早, 撸神.
<bye_bye> eexp: 欢迎来自 "怡红院" 的 "撸神" 加入房间.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 这样啊
<bye_bye> imtxc: 不然你的wm应该长什么样子?
<bye_bye> imt
<microcai> http://w.qq.com/cgi-bin/get_group_pic?pic={6A5CDB9F-540C-8B05-509F-C4295F9EE9AC}.jpg 
<microcai> 咱要力图成为国内技术最先进的社区 
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 如何让gnome系统界面使用fontconfig的字体配置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398734 gnome的外观首选项中可以设置字体渲染，同时也可通过添加 /etc/fonts/local.conf 或 ~/fonts.conf 来自定义fontconfig。但对于系统界面或gedit等程序，gnome默认渲染的优先级较高，字 …
<iFvwm> 欢迎来自 天津市联通 的 破马 加入聊天室。《 ~palomino 》
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> ......... , iFvwm
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，早啊
<palomino|working> 早席
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez> palomino|working: 揍起来
<imtxc> bye_bye: 好歹有个桌面有个 conky是阿德
 * palomino|working 踩踏 roylez 
<wiiw> 回车键可以用 ctrl+j 代替吗?
<imtxc> topic
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<wiiw> 我发现 ctrl+o 也是回车
<wiiw> bash 下面
<namoamitabuddha> wiiw: set -o vi
<bye_bye> imtxc: 有mode-line呀
<namoamitabuddha> wiiw: 然后再试试
<namoamitabuddha> GNU Readline
<wiiw> namoamitabuddha: 哦, Readline 定义了这些按键
<wiiw> namoamitabuddha: 多谢
<wiiw> namoamitabuddha: 我想修改 Readline 的定义
<wiiw> namoamitabuddha: 我想把bash的Readline的 <alt+i> 定义成 insert
<wiiw> http://www.linuxsir.org/
<wiiw> 找到一个文章,竟然打不开了
<microcai>  http://microcai.org/
<kk> microcai ⇪ t: 菜菜博士 | 博士在网络的家
<microcai> wiw
<microcai> 可以访问了诶
<CyrusYzGTt> 爲麼 不是 菜菜子
<imtxc> bye_bye: 好高级 里面啥都没
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你自己装一个试试看就知道了~
<imtxc> bye_bye: 装了
<bye_bye> imtxc: 是不是很漂亮~
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你需要啥功能?
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我需要找个地方输入命令
<bye_bye> imtxc: C-t c
<imtxc> bye_bye: man 就一页。。。
<bye_bye> imtxc: C-t C-h
<uilin> 长按 super键不显示Unity快捷键，肿么办
<imtxc> bye_bye: 高级的，居然还有个鼠标
<bye_bye> imtxc: 有. 
<pity> IE 有 Mac 版本吗？
<imtxc> bye_bye: 不会玩。
<imtxc> bye_bye: 先扔配置来。。。
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你需要啥功能?
<uilin> 长按super键不显示Unity 快捷键，又人遇到这种情况否
<uilin> 12.10
<bye_bye> imtxc: 灯下
<bye_bye> imtxc: 给你别人的吧,我的没注释
<bye_bye> imtxc: http://www.xsteve.at/prg/stumpwm/
<kk> bye_bye 啥, ⇪ XSteve's StumpWM page
<bye_bye> imtxc: 好玩不?
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你要啥功能你说出来嘛~
<wiiw> namoamitabuddha: ctrl+i 绑定到 shift+insert , 怎么写
<imtxc> bye_bye: 等等
<wiiw> ctrl+i 绑定到 shift+insert , .inputrc 怎么写
<CyrusYzGTt> http://jandan.net/2013/01/09/learn-the-lingo.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt 啥, ⇪ 巴西妓女勤学外语，积极备战2014年世界杯
<imtxc> bye_bye: 不好玩
<bye_bye> imtxc: .... ...
<imtxc> bye_bye: 瓦片就是不好玩。
<bye_bye> imtxc: 从没用过他的瓦片功能. 
<imtxc> bye_bye: 开个浏览器 都不知道跑哪去了。
<bye_bye> imtxc: 我写个两行代码, 就可以让我输入一个bugid, 然后跳到那个bugzilla相应的也米爱你. 
<bye_bye> 相应的页面.
<bye_bye> 这个渣输入法
<wiiw> alt+i 绑定到 paste-from-clipboard ,,, .inputrc 怎么写
<bye_bye> imtxc: rootmap, bind f to run-or-raise-up firefox
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我先试试那个配置
<bye_bye> imtxc: 别用别人的配置, 自己写.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 不然有什么功能都不知道
<bye_bye> imtxc: http://code.bulix.org/okhzae-82815   这个
<sjd_zeus> .
<lynus> 又来麻烦各位了，我的服务器装了squid。发现有一台拒绝ipv6连接。但是我试过ssh和http服务都没有问题，都可以通过ipv6连接。squid可以通过ipv4连接上。我已经把防火墙给flush了。
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • gnome修改默认打开方式？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398735 右键打开方式或属性里都找不到我想用的软件 默认的打开方式太无语 求修改方法 统计信息: 发表于 由 shuizhongyu — 2013-01-10 13:28 
<lynus> 是哪里出了问题呢
<iFvwm> 欢迎来自 北京市互联通 的 蛤蟆 加入聊天室。《 ~hamo 》
<iFvwm> 欢迎来自 帽帽 的 不撸 加入聊天室。《 bluezd 》
<bluezd> ......
<maplebeats> .....
<sjd_zeus> 哈哈，不撸
<maplebeats> iGoogle: 什么破机器人
<CyrusYzGTt> 額，被神泄密啊
<sjd_zeus> 你的无姑娘好不？
<sjd_zeus> 五姑娘
<adam8157> bluezd: 不撸胸 哈哈
<imtxc> bye_bye: 太gaoji了。。。
<bluezd> adam8157: 讨厌嗯～～
<adam8157> bluezd: 我擦
<bluezd> hamo: 死鬼你也在啊～
<qiao> 节操何在？
<bye_bye> imtxc: gaoji个毛, 那个就是让你不论在干什么, 都可以一个快捷键跳到firefox.
 * pity 有 Mac OS 可用的 IE 吗？
 * bluezd 要毛节操
<maplebeats> pity: crossover?
<bye_bye> bluezd: 你怎么了?
<sjd_zeus> macos用IE得用crossover吧
 * maplebeats 节操几分
<sjd_zeus> 节操几毛钱一斤
<bluezd> bye_bye: 受刺激了
<pity> maplebeats: sjd_zeus 收费，好贵
<qiao> sjd_zeus: ...
<bye_bye> bluezd: 我知道呀. adam离开rh不要你了. 
<maplebeats> pity: 前段时间免费一年，自己不去抢= =
<bluezd> bye_bye: kick you
<bye_bye> bluezd: ...
<sjd_zeus> maplebeats: 你抢到了crossover免费的1年了？
 * sjd_zeus crossover 12的注册机制改了，不知道如何修改了
<maplebeats> sjd_zeus: 当然 = =
<imtxc> bye_bye: 那你用类似pidgin这样的软件的时候 怎么办
<bye_bye> imtxc: wmjump
<sjd_zeus> maplebeats: 我没抢，收到过类似的邮件
<imtxc> bye_bye: 也是全屏的？
<bye_bye> imtxc: 常用的, 我都直接设置快捷键, 然后不常用的用wmjump
<bye_bye> imtxc: 恩, 全屏. 
<bye_bye> imt
<sjd_zeus> maplebeats: 现在没用crossover 就用了个win1.5装了个QQ
<imtxc> bye_bye: 那多丑啊
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你可以把pidgin在的buffer给分割出frame来.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我先熟悉一下再说。。。
<freeayu> 有人在做一些IOS项目吗
<sjd_zeus> 各位谁有比较好的运维自动化的平台呢，推荐下
<bye_bye> imtxc: (define-key *top-map* (kbd "M-k") "exec wmjump --reverse")
<bye_bye>  
<imtxc> bye_bye: 配置里面的 M-6 是 ALT-6 还是 Win 6  还是 C-t 6
<bluezd> adam8157: 楼下食堂冲卡的那个女的挺好看的，以后每天去冲一块钱
<bye_bye> imtxc: alt-6
<adam8157> bluezd: ...
<bye_bye> bluezd: 太弱了...
 * bluezd 节操何在啊
<bye_bye> bluezd: 人家只会烦你...
<bye_bye> bluezd: 你咋不听我的呢?
<maplebeats> sjd_zeus: wine还是不错的。。。
<sjd_zeus> bluezd: 你一次冲1W，人家姑娘就跟你走了
<bye_bye> bluezd: 趁现在还是期末, 去图书馆教小妹妹c去呀...
<bluezd> sjd_zeus: 哪去搞１w 啊
<imtxc> bye_bye: 残忍啊
<bluezd> bye_bye: 哪个图书馆　？
<bye_bye> bluezd: 随便一个大学的图书馆或者自习室呀
<sjd_zeus> bluezd: 你一次冲1块，小姑娘会骂你2B的
<pity> maplebeats: 当时我哪有想到要用 IE 啊
<imtxc> bye_bye: 这段时间的妹子才不谈恋爱呢
<bye_bye> imtxc: 为的是能搭上话, 要到手机和qq
<bye_bye> imtxc: 然后慢慢发展
<adam8157> bluezd: 没有台球不幸福啊
<maplebeats> pity: 你用ie干啥啊
<bye_bye> imtxc: 一句话就做你女朋友的妹子, 你敢要?
<bluezd> adam8157: 出去办个卡玩呗
<maplebeats> bye_bye: 日后再说
<imtxc> bye_bye: 这个破终端 快捷键和我的 tmux 冲突 如何破
<bye_bye> imtxc: 终端? 
<bye_bye> imtxc: 哪个快捷键?
<imtxc> F10
<bye_bye> imtxc: 谁用f10了?
<imtxc> bye_bye: 其实我 C-t c 打开的为什么不是xterm
<maplebeats> F10这么远，不难按么
<sjd_zeus> 女人嘛，先撂倒再谈其他的
<bye_bye> imtxc: 那打开的是什么?
<pity> maplebeats: 万恶的内部作业系统
<imtxc> bye_bye: terminal
<sjd_zeus> F10用右手呀
<imtxc> maplebeats: 我的右手是闲置的
<bye_bye> imtxc: 可以改得...
<sjd_zeus> 我准备买mac air,公司的NC系统非IE核心的浏览器无法登录，郁闷死了
<bluezd> adam8157: gfrog 你俩拿过 Redhater 吗？
<maplebeats> pity: 这时候拿出你的win安装盘。。。哈哈
<bye_bye> imtxc: ;; gnome-terminal
<bye_bye> (defcommand gnome-terminal () ()
<bye_bye>   (run-or-raise "gnome-terminal" '(:class "terminal")))
<bye_bye> (define-key *root-map* (kbd "c") "gnome-terminal")
<yunfan> bye_bye: (apply f*ck nicks)
<adam8157> bluezd: 别扯那个了, 说是一个月一个 后来都没搞过 搞不起
<adam8157> maplebeats: 我才看到你mention我 nnnnd
<pity> maplebeats: 我哪有 win 的安装盘啊，原来有个装了 win7 安装盘的 U 盘，已经送人了
<imtxc> bye_bye: 怎么连个手册都没啊
<bye_bye> imtxc: 有呀... 
<maplebeats> adam8157: 啥？
<pity> maplebeats: 我压根儿就没想过要在 Mac 上装 windows
<sjd_zeus> mac上装windows多2B的方案呀
<maplebeats> pity: 昨天我正准备买个64位WIN7来着，回家的时候忘了。。。
<imtxc> bye_bye: 算了 我这里很多应用破不了
<bye_bye> imtxc: 比如?
<yunfan> pity: 看不出来你这么贞烈
<bye_bye> imtxc: 说来听听. 
<pity> maplebeats: 买 win7 做啥？
<bye_bye> imtxc: 绝对有解决办法. 
<imtxc> bye_bye: office thunderbird pidgin
<bye_bye> yunfan: ...
<pity> yunfan: 是我估计不足
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你以为我不用???!!!
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你不是emacs么
<yunfan> 哈哈
<imtxc> emacs --
<bye_bye> imtxc: (defcommand thunderbird () ()
<bye_bye>   (run-or-raise "thunderbird" '(:class "Thunderbird")))
<bye_bye> (define-key *root-map* (kbd "t") "Thunderbird")
<maplebeats> pity: 用呀
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我发现这货还没 awesome来的实在
<bye_bye> imtxc: emacs看office吗?
<yunfan> bye_bye: 看到人用cl很挫
<pity> maplebeats: 现在我也要用了
<bye_bye> yunfan: 还行吧. 配置比较简单主要是...
<yunfan> s"Thunderbird ". c map
<yunfan> bye_bye: 为啥不用scheme
<imtxc> bye_bye: 几个窗口之间切换是？
<leohxj> 谁用ifttt？
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我先打开浏览器 就去自己查查手册。。。。
<bye_bye> imtxc: C-t space
<bye_bye> imtxc: C-t C-h 就有帮助了... 哥哥呀....
<bye_bye> yunfan: 实际用起来不方便吧?
<imtxc> 这不是跟emacs一样么
<bye_bye> imtxc: 恩, 跟emacs一个思路. 
<imtxc> 不是 c-t ?
<yunfan> bye_bye: 我感觉有基础的东西用我就无所谓了
<bye_bye> imtxc: 标准的写法是C-t
<bye_bye> imtxc: 其实一样的.
<yunfan> 有个疑问
<bye_bye> yunfan: scheme实际用来写项目的, 不多吧?
<yunfan> ^-t 这种 先按t 再按ctrl  会被探测么
<yunfan> bye_bye: racket还成 不过上次看了个performance 还是比不过cl
<bye_bye> yunfan: 话说, cl用的地方都不多.
<yunfan> bye_bye: 还成吧 到处都用cl装比
<bye_bye> yunfan: 不知道, 不会cl...
<bye_bye> yunfan: 而且, 也没啥地方招聘会要cl吧...
<bye_bye> yunfan: 不如erlang...
<yunfan> bye_bye: 额 这个别说你cl 就是招py也不多啊
<maplebeats> yunfan: java啊，java...
<bye_bye> yunfan: py的很多好不....
<maplebeats> bye_bye: 哪？
<bye_bye> map
<bye_bye> maplebeats: 豆瓣
<maplebeats> bye_bye: 少数公司。。。
<yunfan> bye_bye: 跟php的不是一个数量级好吧
<bye_bye> yunfan: 已经不少了.. 
<bye_bye> yunfan: 起码多家公司可以选...
<maplebeats> 找工作，还是php/java好～～
<bye_bye> yunfan: 你说说, cl怎么找?
<yunfan> bye_bye: 去国外吧
<yunfan> maplebeats: 所以要学clojure
<yunfan> maplebeats: 既挂靠了jvm这个平台 又不让自己搞得太挫
<bye_bye> yunfan: 不是说说就能去的...
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你用的pidgin吧?
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你确认你用的就是这个wm？
<qiao> bye_bye: perl 如何接收命令行给的参数，就类似与bash shell下的 $1 代表第一个参数
<imtxc> bye_bye: 没有啊 用的 weechat
<yunfan> bye_bye: 做什么事都是这样 豆瓣也不是你说说就能去的
<bye_bye> imtxc: 用了好久了. 
<yunfan> 写php都不是
<bye_bye> qiao: $_ = shift
<bye_bye> yunfan: 恩, 我只是感叹一下,  py的已经很多了...
<qiao> bye_bye: thx!
<maplebeats> 还是把shell学好，然后用shell写OOP才是王道啊
<bye_bye> qiao: 或者 my @xxx = @ARGV
<qiao> bye_bye: 哦。
<imtxc> bye_bye: 鼠标完全没用了？
<bye_bye> qiao: 反正, 你的命令行参数是存在@ARGV里面了, 你可以直接say $ARGV[1] 这样来用. 
<bye_bye> imtxc: 看网页呀.
<bye_bye> imtxc: wm不太需要你用鼠标来操作, 但是你的程序可能会需要. 
<qiao> bye_bye: 我还直接用了 $1 这样的参数。。。 汗！
<imtxc> bye_bye: 终于把浏览器打开了 
<qiao> bye_bye: thx
<bye_bye> imtxc: ............ C-t !
<bye_bye> qiao: np
<imtxc> en
<imtxc> bye_bye: 看到了啊 才打开的。
<bye_bye> imt
<imtxc> bye_bye: 这跟awesome没什么区别嘛
<bye_bye> imtxc: 难为你了...
<bye_bye> imtxc: 区别很大. 我不会lua...
<imtxc> bye_bye: 怪不得。。。
<bye_bye> imtxc: 我习惯emacs呀...
<imtxc> bye_bye: 哥继续回去xfce了，开个终端fullscreen 一样玩。。。
<bye_bye> imtxc: 鼠标流? 试试e17, 绝对超越xfce, 而且简单!!!!! 鼎力推荐!
<imtxc> bye_bye: 不是鼠标流，只是不适应瓦片
<maplebeats> bye_bye: 明明应该推荐kde
<bye_bye> maplebeats: 你用过新的e17?
<imtxc> maplebeats: 没用用的啥？
<imtxc> maplebeats: 媒婆
<maplebeats> bye_bye: 没
<maplebeats> imtxc: kde啊
<maplebeats> imtxc: 这·外号太恶心了
<bye_bye> maplebeats: 那你干嘛说应该推荐kde, 不该推荐e17
<bye_bye> imtxc: e17, 绝对的好用, 试试吧, 全图形化配置, 又多又全又简单~!!!!
<maplebeats> bye_bye: 因为kde漂亮
 * maplebeats 专黑没用过的东西= =
<yunfan> bye_bye: 漂亮 额
<bye_bye> yunfan: e17还算说的过去吧...
 * imtxc kde 搞起
<bye_bye> imtxc: e17呀.........
<imtxc> bye_bye: 反人类
<bye_bye> imtxc: http://lwn.net/Articles/530554/
<kk> bye_bye ⇪ ti: Enlightenment 17 released [LWN.net]
<yunfan> bye_bye: 没玩过 没啥感觉
<bye_bye> yunfan: 好吧...
<imtxc> bye_bye: 算了，不折腾了，我的电脑有时候别人也过来点一下下，弄得太反人类了受不了。
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 碰到一个代理服务器的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398737 我自己搭了个网站，就在本地，我想看浏览器和服务器之间互相传递的HTTP报文，于是在8088端口开了一个Burpsuite做代理，我知道Firefox怎么配置代理服务器，也成功看到浏览器发出的请求报文了。问 …
<bye_bye> imtxc: 我的stumpwm, 多次有人想碰我电脑来上网, 都因为找不到打开浏览器的方式而走开....
<bye_bye> imtxc: lol~
<imtxc> bye_bye: 这种在不知道键绑定的情况下根本没法操作
<imtxc> xfce好歹还能点
<bye_bye> imtxc: 快捷键都是次要的, 重要的是可定制性.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 我想要的功能, 我可以自己写出来. 
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我想到了一个功能。
<bye_bye> imtxc: (defcommand bugzilla (bug-id) ((:rest "bug id: "))
<bye_bye>   (run-shell-command (format nil "~A -e sh -c 'firefox bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=~a'" terminal bug-id)))
<bye_bye> (define-key *root-map* (kbd "b") "bugzilla")
<alvin_quiet_mode> Title: *HTTPS* Invalid Bug ID (@ redhat.com)
<bye_bye> imtxc: 通过bugid来打开bugzilla的页面, 我自己写的, 在rh的时候天天用. 
<imtxc> bye_bye: 别的还能忍，pidgin破不了。
<bye_bye> imtxc: pidgin怎么了? 
<bye_bye> imtxc: 说清楚呀...
<imtxc> bye_bye: 丑 还没关闭按钮
<bye_bye> imtxc: 丑不是问题... 关闭... C-t k 或者C-t K  后者是强制关闭
 * pity crossover 和 wine 一样残……
<imtxc> bye_bye: 晚上了装awesome 接着偷adam8157他们的配置
<pity> 界面导爆……
<bye_bye> imtxc: 用别人的配置, 都不知道有啥功能..
<imtxc> bye_bye: 能看懂快捷键就好了。
<imtxc> bye_bye: 别的找猫画虎抄
<bye_bye> imtxc: 别人的配置, 随便就上千行...
<wiiw> e17 配置全图形, 牛
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你从头看?
<bye_bye> wii
<imtxc> bye_bye: 恩
<wiiw> 配置是大头
<bye_bye> wiiw: 恩, e17真的很出彩. 
<imtxc> bye_bye: 又想到个功能
<bye_bye> imtxc: 说. 
<wiiw> 注重执行效率的软件,都是配置和运行分开的
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我刚才没看能不能开个空白的窗口出来
<bye_bye> imtxc: C-t g c
<imtxc> bye_bye: 让它只显示墙纸
<imtxc> 完了再折腾吧我。。。
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你的配置多少行了？
<bye_bye> imtxc: 我去看看
<bye_bye> imtxc: 200行. 
<bye_bye> imtxc: 有几个功能我最近才想到解决办法, 还没加上去呢. 
<imtxc> bye_bye: 这么少。
<bye_bye> imtxc: 恩
<bye_bye> imtxc: 200行已经很爽了~
<abine> hello
<kk> abine, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<wisag0d> 个人感觉Openbox自定义安定 :S
<abine> 蛋蛋你用3个帐号？
<wiiw> p   e17                                    - The Enlightenment DR17 Window Manager           
<imtxc> -h
<iFvwm> 帮助： -t 字典, -bk 百科, -deb 软件包信息, -ap 精确ip查询, -rss 新闻订阅, 
<wiiw> -deb e17
<imtxc> -bk fvwm
<imtxc> wiiw: 你把神bot玩死了 你赔
<wiiw> -deb e17 | wiiw
<wiiw> imtxc: 你没玩啊?
<imtxc> wiiw: 我 玩的时候还活着呢
<wiiw> imtxc: 小心我玩你
<CyrusYzGTt> -ap 4.4.4.4
<CyrusYzGTt> -bk AV帝國
<wiiw> imtxc: 神bot 不是活得更滋润了吗?
<maplebeats> -t goole
<maplebeats> 没用啊
<maplebeats> iGoogle: 骗子
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working ｓｌａｐs roylez around a bit with a large trout
<bye_bye> -deb e17
<imtxc> -h
<imtxc> -hh
<imtxc> -ap caoliu.com
<imtxc> -rss sex8
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 我想去掉这个。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398742 这个是截图的链接 http://s.yunio.com/yaI5ZD 该怎么去掉上面那些坑爹的灰色呢？变色win那种毛玻璃的最好 大家帮帮我吧 我新手 统计信息: 发表于 由 qq200600 — 2013-01-10 14:50 
<iFvwm> Ξ
<iGoogle> 谁。
<bye_bye> -deb e17
<CyrusYzGTt> -ap 4.4.4.4
<maplebeats> -deb apt
<maplebeats> 没反应啊？
<gfrog> bluezd: 为1000块玩儿命一季度？ 我又不傻。
<bluezd> gfrog: ......
<wiiw> http://wynmuller.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/ubuntu-release-cycle-2.png
<bluezd> gfrog: 即使玩命一季度也不一定能拿到
<iFvwm> Ξ
<iGoogle> 加一个参数，轰炸你们。
<maplebeats> iGoogle: 你妹
<iFvwm> Ξ
<maplebeats> iGoogle: 正准备试试
<maplebeats> iFvwm: -deb hello
<iGoogle> 我忘记加你了
<maplebeats> -deb hello
<iFvwm> hello ► 2.7-2 ► 102 k ► The classic greeting, and a good example ►  The GNU hello program produces a familiar, friendly greeting.  It allows
<iFvwm>  non-programmers to use a classic computer science tool which would otherwise be unavailable to them. 
<maplebeats> iGoogle: ......
<imtxc> -h
<iFvwm> 帮助： -t 字典, -bk 百科, -deb 软件包信息, -ap 精确ip查询, -rss 新闻订阅, 
<iGoogle> Parameter: welcome=1 http=1 msgorpub=1; Commands: join nick me op deop kick eval
<imtxc> -bk 你妹
<imtxc> -bk irc
<qiao> -ap 173.194.75.147
<imtxc> -bk qq
<maplebeats> -bk 蛋蛋
<maplebeats> -bk 神
<iGoogle> 自动模式
 * maplebeats 挂掉了，
<imtxc> -rss sex8
<imtxc> -h
<iFvwm> 帮助： -t 字典, -bk 百科, -deb 软件包信息, -ap 精确ip查询, -rss 新闻订阅, 
<iGoogle> 没sex8啊
<imtxc> 怎么就会个-h了
<iGoogle> -rss
<iFvwm> 如果没有直接指定rss地址。可输入单词，在全部rss地址列表里，按照次序匹配： ► engadget ► linuxtoy ► ldcn ► cnbeta ► solidot ► lerosua ► imtx ► jandan ► ibm
 * maplebeats 伊利丹·怒风。。。。
<iGoogle> 有些是msg窗口
<iGoogle> -rss ld
<imtxc> 额。。中招了。
<iGoogle> 刷自己了把
<imtxc> 不好玩了。
 * iFvwm imtxc
 * iFvwm imtxc你才不好玩了。
 * imtxc 我kao。。。
<imtxc> iFvwm: /quit
<iGoogle> -rss imtx
<imtxc> -h
<iFvwm> 帮助： -t 字典, -bk 百科, -deb 软件包信息, -ap 精确ip查询, -rss 新闻订阅, 
<imtxc> iFvwm: ban ifvwm
<imtxc> bye_bye: 车票买到了么
<bye_bye> imtxc: sure.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 恭喜
<bye_bye> imtxc: 很好买, 高铁.
 * bye_bye 通往西天的高铁!!!
<imtxc> bye_bye:。。。
<savr> ROTFL http://todaynews.today.com/_news/2013/01/09/16433398-invisible-drive-thru-customer-prank-leaves-workers-in-disbelief?lite
<kk> savr 啥, ⇪ Invisible drive-thru customer prank leaves workers in disbelief - TODAY News
<savr> someone do this in china!!!
<lpy> bye_bye:  您好！本次高铁的目的地是——西天    是这样子的么？
<bye_bye> lpy: .
<ofan> savr: looooooool
<savr> I KNOW right!
<ofan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=xVrJ8DxECbg#t=157s  he is too smart
<kk> ofan 啥, ⇪ YouTube - Drive Thru Invisible Driver Prank
<savr> I haven't seen any drive through in china
<iFvwm> Ξ
<bye_bye> 有人更新到fx18了吗?
<iFvwm> 傻了才用fx
<bye_bye> iFvwm: ...........................................................
<bye_bye> iGoogle: ...
<yunfan> iFvwm: BS
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神！！
<Frankface> Hi all
<kk> Frankface, 好.. .  ㍨ 
 * gfrog_not_bother 擦，讨厌，限制nick长度
<iGoogle> 这嘎嘛，吓成这样子
<gfrog_not_bother> iGoogle: 你要烦死了
<gfrog_not_bother> iGoogle: 工作irc的提醒都被你打乱了
<iGoogle> 胡说
<Frankface> Can't read chinese,using sybaim
<gfrog_not_bother> iGoogle: 不准讨厌
<iGoogle> 。。
<Frankface> Help
<wisag0d> ...
<iFvwm> 无聊
<savr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qBZ46ozcqU&list=UUCsj3Uk-cuVQejdoX-Pc_Lg&index=6
<kk> savr 啥, ⇪ YouTube - Drive Thru Static Shock Fainting Prank 2
<savr> ofan: ^^
<iFvwm> 谁那么无聊啊。nnnnnd adam8157 你又咋了。
<iGoogle> 额。这么lag
<adam8157> iFvwm: 让你乱叫
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋心虚了
<ofan> savr: 5 4 3 .... loool
<bye_bye> adam8157: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.1.pZGzx2&id=17508283668
<kk> bye_bye 啥, ⇪ Matias Tactile Pro3 FK302机械键盘 MAC苹果机械键盘 ALPS轴-淘宝网
<savr> ofan: need to fucking do this in china
<savr> the second one is someone what more believable in china
<adam8157> bye_bye: 丑
<kk> 新 C/C++/Java • C语言如何实现面向对象？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398745 C语言如何实现面向对象？能否给个例子？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 torbai — 2013-01-10 16:26 
<adam8157> 结构体
<bluezd> +1
<savr> hi
<savr> got a ubuntu/china question!
<kk> savr, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<savr> the ubuntu chat apps don't respect proxy settings
<yunfan> adam8157: 为毛他们不给你弄个cloak?
<savr> does anyone want to add this feature?
<savr> it would be nice to be able to login to facebook and chat from my OS!
<adam8157> yunfan: 要那个干啥
<yunfan> adam8157: 体现地位啊 以前你在红冒不是就有么
<yunfan> first class citizen嘛
<ofan> savr: check out proxychains
<yunfan> ofan: proxychain有一点挫
<nopcall> vmware有点吊啊。。竟然能玩LOL 虽然看不到人物模型 
<wiiw> wine 不行吗?
<ofan> nopcall: 那也叫能玩？
<ofan> yunfan: 能用就行
<wiiw> dota好玩多了
<savr> ofan: hmmm didn't think of that
<nopcall> ofan: 哈。打下人机还是可以的。
<wiiw> lol 没啥技术含量
<nopcall> wiiw: 休闲而已要什么技术含量 又不靠这个吃饭
<ofan> savr: or try to setup proxy for all users (global) in gnome
<wiiw> nopcall: 那还不如玩QQ游戏
<savr> ofan: I have but it isn't respect by the chat apps
<savr> like skype and empathy
<wiiw> adam8157: 不怕IP被攻击吗?
<nopcall> wiiw: 玩QQ游戏的人多的是，
<wiiw> adam8157: 你的nick 不是有 cloak 吗
<ofan> savr: some apps use their own proxy settings
<ofan> like dropbox etc
<wiiw> nopcall: 那倒是
<wiiw> nopcall: 可以用来泡美眉
<piggybox> bye_bye: 这键盘像上一代的苹果键盘
<bye_bye> piggybox: 恩, 我本来想找他的mini版本, 不过找不到.
<piggybox> 现在游戏机械键盘倒是出来一大堆
<ofan> 机械键盘就是个噱头
<sjd_zeus> vmware开3D加速玩LOL没问题的
<MacrovGao> 玩游戏没用过，敲代码还是很爽的
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • Linux系统，不知道为什么，开机一直让属于SMS密码，但是没有密码，怎么办？？急急急急急急 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398747 大虾们，我现在有个很难得问题，一直都没有解决！我Linux系统，现在开机，要输入一个SMS密码，但是我又没有设置，现在没法 …
<yunfan> ofan: 键盘好坏确实有感觉吧
 * adam8157 现在不能用机械键盘不幸福啊
<yunfan> 为毛不能用
<qiao> adam8157: ... 你在公司用机械键盘？
<ofan> yunfan: 没感觉
<ofan> yunfan: 笔记本键盘用的high的很
<yunfan> 把同事耳朵都堵上 或者割了
<adam8157> qiao: 之前在rh是的啊
<yunfan> ofan: 笔记本键盘就thinkpad我觉得好 但是现在都流行超基本 渣啊
<ofan> yunfan: 我喜欢颗粒键盘
<qiao> adam8157: 我们宿舍有娃用机械键盘玩游戏，那个声音脆的啊。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 帽子
<adam8157> roylez: 干啥
<roylez> adam8157: 踢人
<adam8157> roylez: 要淡定
<roylez> adam8157: 定
<yunfan> ofan: 什么颗粒键盘
<ofan> yunfan: 俗称巧克力键盘
<qiao> roylez: 87
<yunfan> ofan: 额 烂
<ofan> yunfan: 没有不烂的
<ofan> 键盘布局烂，输入法烂，系统烂，编辑器烂
<loy> hello guys
<hunt_O> adam8157: 今天青軸特價499
<hunt_O> adam8157: rosewill
<adam8157> hunt_O: 不需要a
<loy> 最近有什么新闻
<MacrovGao> 我也是现在公司不能用机械，可怜我的青轴
<loy> 好就没来看望各位骚年了
<ofan> loy: 南周被砍了
<loy> 浆纸
<loy> 南周是哪位骚年？
<gfrog_not_bother> adam8157: +c 是神马flag？
<adam8157> gfrog: 关 color
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋乃好牛呢
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕牛蛋
<gfrog> adam8157: http://twitter.com/octw/status/289242783733149697/photo/1 赶快养只喵吧。这货萌翻了啊。
<alvin_quiet_mode> Title: Twitter / octw: 太萌了這個。 ... (@ twitter.com)
<gfrog> alvin_quiet_mode: 这儿藏着个bot呢还。
<imtxc> bye_bye: 这么丑的键盘也就你敢往出来发
<imtxc> gfrog: 喵星人太厉害了，你会成为它的奴隶的。
<imtxc> gfrog: 还是汪好养
<Insongr> 喵~~
<cfy> bye_bye: 大师。。。我又回学校了。。
<bye_bye> cfy: 咋不在家了?
<cfy> bye_bye: 毕业设计，实物检查
<bye_bye> cfy: 哦, 这么快就检查了...
<cfy> bye_bye: 12~13好，sb学校啊
<cfy> bye_bye: 你知道三方协议么？
<bye_bye> cfy: 知道一点儿
<bye_bye> imtxc: 出来, 讲三方协议!
<imtxc> bye_bye: 哦。。
<bye_bye> cfy: 你现在还没正式工作的offer, 没法签三方呀
<imtxc> bye_bye: 那个应届生网站上有很多这样的文章啊。
<cfy> bye_bye: 有啊，有三方啊
<imtxc> bye_bye: 其实我也没签
<bye_bye> imtxc: ...
<bye_bye> cfy: 怎么会...
<imtxc> cfy: 实习的没有吧。
<cfy> bye_bye: 不知道，反正要求签  cc imtxc
<bye_bye> cfy: 学校要求签, 还是公司要求?
<roylez_> cfy: 求签？
<imtxc> cfy: 那是你学校为了就业率
<cfy> bye_bye: 公司
<bye_bye> cfy: ........ 不科学...
<roylez_> cfy: 制造就业率？
<cfy> imtxc: 学校还不愿意。。。还需要我跑学校去签。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 不知道。。。
<imtxc> cfy: 你是实习？
<cfy> imtxc: 是啊
<imtxc> cfy: 完了会转正么
<roylez_> cfy: 10年前我毕业的时候也是如此
<cfy> roylez_: 高级。。。
<cfy> imtxc: 看表现
<imtxc> cfy: 那个签了之后会有个报到证 bye_bye ,你带着这个报到证和档案去那个地方工作，就算祖国承认你正式上班了，开始计算给你转正定级
<bye_bye> imtxc: 三方没有都没关系.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 这个转正和那个转正不一样
<cfy> imtxc: 转正定级？
<bye_bye> imtxc: 恩, 我知道.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 干部身份嘛~
<imtxc> bye_bye: 这个一年之后的转正就是你成了祖国承认的工程师了～～～ 干部哟
<cfy> imtxc: gaoji....
<cfy> imtxc: 你现在实习？还是？
<imtxc> cfy: 不是实习，但是没三方 意思就是祖国认为我还在待业。。。。
<imtxc> cfy: 再过一年半，我就成为工人了。
<bye_bye> cfy: 今天早上, 被海航的电话吵醒... 让我尽量去过去面试...
<bye_bye> cfy: 我了个擦, 我都没投那种地方...
<bye_bye> cfy: 想去的公司都不理我, 这种吊公司还常来烦我....
<roylez_> bye_bye: 神马海航？
<roylez_> bye_bye: 海南航空？
<imtxc> bye_bye: 三方只牵扯到档案和报到证转正  cfy
<bye_bye> roylez_: 不是, 海南航空是海航旗下的一个公司而已.
<cfy> imtxc: 懂了
<imtxc> roylez_: 海航让 bye_bye 去开飞机
<roylez_> bye_bye: 这么牛气的公司？
<imtxc> bye_bye: 去吧 靠谱
<bye_bye> roylez_: 下辖成员公司包括：大新华航空、海南航空合并四家、天津航空、祥鹏航空、西部航空、香港航空及香港快运、扬子江快运、土耳其myCARGO、大新华航空技术、土耳其 myTECHNIC、海南航空学校、海航航空销售、大新华百翔物流、海航汉莎技术培训等
<bye_bye> imtxc: 不想去.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我的个天 这么牛的地方都不想去
<roylez_> bye_bye: 你想去哪里啊？
<roylez_> bye_bye: 塔利班航空？
<bye_bye> roylez_: 想去贵摸...
<roylez_> bye_bye: 我摸摸不起你
<bye_bye> imtxc: 今天早起我迷迷糊糊的, 就来电话了,  吵醒了我们宿舍四个人...
<bye_bye> imtxc: 好在对面是个妹子..
<imtxc> bye_bye: 开玩喜呢，你去上班肯定给你配个妹子秘书
<roylez_> bye_bye: 你都住到女生素色了？
<bye_bye> roylez_: 我是说电话的另一端...
<bye_bye> imtxc: 我最近太多妹子找我, 烦了...
<roylez_> bye_bye: 那是妥妥的基佬
<imtxc> bye_bye: 大牛
<bye_bye> roylez_: ....
<roylez_> bye_bye: 或者伪娘
<bye_bye> imtxc: 牛个毛...
<imtxc> bye_bye: 超级大牛
<bye_bye> roylez_: ... 坏席...
<imtxc> bye_bye:
<cfy> imtxc: gaoji...
<imtxc> cfy: 。。。。
<imtxc> cfy: 你最终去哪家了？
<cfy> imtxc: 我还没最终，最终了再和你说
<imtxc> cfy: 跟你要三方协议的，好歹也算对你负责的公司嘛，小地方肯定不会提这件事情，因为户口和档案他们都解决不了。
 * bye_bye cfy去了tokyo hot了...
<imtxc> cfy: bye_bye tokyo hot 和 海航的妹子一样的
<cfy> imtxc: gaoji.............
<bye_bye> imtxc: iptd的, 比tokyo hot的漂亮.
<cfy> bye_bye: 什么。。。
<bye_bye> imtxc: 不过 tokyo hot是美国公司, 所以有无码的片子.
<bye_bye> cfy: 没什么...
<cfy> bye_bye: 大师啊。。。这都知道。。
<imtxc> bye_bye: 其实之前你们写的那些字母我都不认识 cfy
<bye_bye> cfy: .
<cfy> bye_bye: 我一直以为是日本公司。。
<wkai> 小地方好啊，我最近认识的一个二本毕业的居然在小公司混到部门经理+股东了，30岁就住到了600平米带花园房子。。
<imtxc> bye_bye: 为什么美国公司就牛呢
<imtxc> wkai: 擦 二本毕业怎么就不能住房子了！！！
<cfy> imtxc: 难道你是说主动提三方的回帮我解决户口？
<imtxc>  /mode +b wkai
<cfy> imtxc: 可是没跟我说能给我解决户口啊
<bye_bye> imtxc: 管制比较松. 没有道德伦理委员会.
<wkai> imtxc: +b什么意思额
<imtxc> wkai: 让你不要鄙视我。。。
<wkai> imtxc: 我是羡慕嫉妒恨啊，哪有鄙视
<imtxc> wkai: 居然两字，表达了作者什么样的心理，可不可以换成别的，如果可以，换成什么，请说明理由。
<wkai> 600平米房子，这辈子不指望了。。
<imtxc> 这个混字用的好不好，好在哪里？
<bye_bye> imtxc: 东京热（英语：Tokyo-Hot）是一家在美国注册的著名日本成人视频制造商.
<imtxc> -bk 东京热
<cfy> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> bye_bye: 这样啊。
<bye_bye> imtxc: 恩, 因为日本的法律, 不允许无码片的.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 大师
<bye_bye> imtxc: ....
<imtxc> cfy: 户口不好办吧，不过也看什么地方了，我这种二本渣渣，这辈子都是农村外出务工人员啊。
<cfy> imtxc: ....
 * bye_bye 同农村外出务工人员...
<cfy> bye_bye: ....
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你丫是北京人
<bye_bye> imtxc: 这个公司的, 我比较看好: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/IdeaPocket
<kk> bye_bye ⇪ ti: IdeaPocket - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<cfy> bye_bye: 你不是本地的么。。。
<bye_bye> imtxc: 但是我外出到广州了.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 滚
<bye_bye> imtxc: 希志爱野     大爱呀!
<cfy> bye_bye: 这个公司你要去投么。。。
<bye_bye> cfy: 在国内不招人吧...
<bye_bye> cfy: 不然去当个摄影师啥的不错.
<cfy> bye_bye: gaoji...
<imtxc> bye_bye: 他家的不是有码么
<bye_bye> imtxc: 有. 但是女优漂亮.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 还不如夏天大街上看美女呢，现在女人穿的不比马赛克多
<cfy> imtxc: guru...
 * imtxc 吃饭去
<microcai> hi
<microcai> 我又来黑 python 了
<microcai> https://codedoom.net/qqlog/3597082/python%E6%98%AF%E4%B8%AA%E7%83%82%E8%AF%AD%E8%A8%80.html
<kk> microcai, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<jackarain> :-D
<sd44> "一次编译处处调试"...
<NWMonster> 代码写一天，调试要十天
<sd44> 不用虚函数，用模板？
<sd44> 这在一些时候算不算设计过度啊。。。
<zrqlx126> vm box 安装好xp 用远程链接的方式进入系统，vm box会突然崩溃，有没有人知道怎么解决？
<zrqlx126> 系统为 ubuntu12.10 64位
<zzliveav> 新人刚来，测试一下如何发消息
<iFvwm> Ξ
<zrqlx126> 论坛里的几位，那位是adam1985？网站重构的作者
<iFvwm> zrqlx126 是 8157
 * iFvwm 有人找蛋蛋
<zrqlx126> 是他么？刚跟他确认过，不是
<bye_bye> adam8157: 犇蛋神! 网站重构, 这么高端的你都会...
 * iFvwm 蛋蛋不承认
<iFvwm> 谁那么无聊啊。nnnnnd adam8157 你又咋了。
<eexp> 又來
<bye_bye> eexp: check msg
<bye_bye> ...
<sd44> .....
<zrqlx126> 最近遇到几个架构方面的问题，很想请教作者，可以论坛关闭很长时间了，作者时一位85年的网页设计师
<eexp> 鉴于承认错误。就不掐你了
<eexp> 有码。
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 现在跳到那里了
<adam8157> mugebjgd: canonical...
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 真没节操
<mugebjgd> adam8157: XD
<eexp> 有码才没节操
<zrqlx126> 关于script代码耦合的问题？有没有大师可以帮忙？
<stardiviner> 我发现我的邮件发不到emacs-help里去，发了两次都没成功。真蛋疼
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 给的钱多?
<eexp> bye_bye: ..
<zzliveav> 测试，为什么我看不到自己输入的文字
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 跳槽嘛
<mugebjgd> adam8157: rh搞基 搞的太厉害 你受不了?
<maplebeats> adam8157: 为了啥
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 对 为了啥?
 * maplebeats 被基友抛弃了？
<eexp> 蛋蛋最近不顺，天天都是
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 钱? 为了追求妹子? 发展?
<eexp> 为了前台
<zrqlx126> :'( 我是一个搅局者~~~大家突然这么活跃了
<zzliveav> 测试，怎么说话
<zzliveav> 原来这么简单
<zzliveav> 新人，多多包含阿
<adam8157> eexp: 你妹...
<cfy> eexp: ...
<cfy> eexp: 爆料？
<eexp> nnnd 出去下。坏蛋
<cfy> stardiviner: 咋了？
<zrqlx126> 问一个相关的问题吧，gnome3字体渲染组件，有没有编译成功打过补丁的cairo包？
<mugebjgd> zrqlx126: 根本就不需要那个cairo包
<soiamso> zrqlx126: ubuntu不是gnome3的吧。
<stardiviner> cfy: 我也不知道。我把mutt里的sendmail换成msmtp试试
<cfy> stardiviner: 不是，我说你为啥需要发help?
<zrqlx126> ubuntu12.10 使用了好很多的gnome3组件
<stardiviner> cfy: 我的emacs的color theme在terminal下莫名其妙的被覆盖了，在GUI下正常
<soiamso> zrqlx126: gtk3 吧不是gnome3
<cfy> stardiviner: 哦，这样子
<zrqlx126> 对的，gtk3组件
<stardiviner> cfy: 我也给你发个邮件？你看看？我在邮件里写的比较详细，还有截图对照
<zrqlx126> libcairo2需要打补丁，才能按照fontconfig 的配置实施渲染
<zrqlx126> 最重要的就是字体的hint
<zrqlx126> 坛子里有位作者写了一个帖子http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=268336
<zrqlx126> 可惜打包的libcairo2版本太老了，无法使用
<zrqlx126> 自己打补丁，无法编译成功
<bye_bye> cfy: qq离线有多少kb/s?
<soiamso> zrqlx126: 你可以看看 gnome 3.6 原版是不是这样的
<zrqlx126> 原版也是这样的，gtk3
<cfy> bye_bye: 2m啊，极限速度啊
<bye_bye> cfy: 这么快....
<cfy> bye_bye: 是啊，一般来说都满带宽
<soiamso> zrqlx126: 在什么地方测试的？
<bye_bye> cfy: 给你个种子, 帮我生成个链接试试?
<cfy> bye_bye: 好，
<bye_bye> cf
<zzliveav> cfy: 真心给力的网速阿
<bye_bye> cfy: check msg.
<zrqlx126> 我在ubuntu12.10 amd64 gnome-shell 下测试无果
<soiamso> zrqlx126: 你在ubuntu下测试 redhat的产品。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.yangod.com/archives/39365
<kk> CyrusYzGTt 啥, ⇪ 胥渡吧:春运史诗级巨献《又见春运》，震撼来袭！！！ | 笑味集
<Freebuilder> 嘿嘿
<Freebuilder> 哈哈
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我擦 迅雷离线好猛
<bye_bye> imtxc: .
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 我擦 自己的硬盘usb3 好猛
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 膜拜壕 有usb3
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 去年就有了
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 壕
<wkai> usb3 u盘才几十块钱。。
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 一般  壕不起来  正好配机器带 usb3
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ .. 給我 迅雷賬號，我要在線看AV
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 那机器本来是买来玩游戏的 结果现在老了 玩不动游戏了 所以就天天闲置了
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 邮寄过来。。。
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 你想的美
<nopcall> 问个问题，2年前的QQ聊天记录能不能找回来，当初那台电脑已经卖人了 。。
<mugebjgd> nopcall: 能
<nopcall> mugebjgd: 有说下么？
<mugebjgd> nopcall: 找国家安全局的人帮忙
<nopcall> mugebjgd: = =#玩蛋去。
<mugebjgd> nopcall: 说这个qq号码 涉嫌暴露国家机密
<mugebjgd> nopcall: 别说2年的 12年的都能给你
<mugebjgd> nopcall: 事实如此 不认识国家安全局的 怎么在兲朝混
<mugebjgd> nopcall: 只为鱼肉? 天天被刀俎切
<nopcall> mugebjgd: 。。。那人家是怎么找回的呢。
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕蛋
<mugebjgd> nopcall: 国宝局
<imtxc> test
<kk> imtxc, 点点点.  ㍬ 
<imtxc> b
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你已经下载完了吧。
<bye_bye> imtxc: no.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你那么快的网速
<bye_bye> imtxc: 没种子...
<huntxu> 求助，linux上的密鑰能否直接復制到windows上使用
<imtxc> bye_bye: 啊？ 没种子 什么意思？
<imtxc> bye_bye: 离线啊
<bye_bye> imtxc: 没有...
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡须乃连术语都用台湾腔儿了呢
<gfrog> huntxu: 要是说ssh的话，在putty上行，丫支持openssh format，在其他的玩意上可能要转换成ssh format
<huntxu> gfrog: git =.=
<gfrog> huntxu: git的key是神马？
<huntxu> gfrog: git via ssh
<gfrog> huntxu: 那不还是ssh
<kk> [31m新 影音多媒体 • 为什么ubuntu御用Rhythmbox？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398757 为什么ubuntu御用Rhythmbox？ 为什么Rhythmbox只有播放按钮没有停止按钮？ 为什么Rhythmbox可以在面板音量图标控制播放？ 为什么Audacious不可以在面板音量图标控制播放？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 youzhiyili — 2013-01 …
<huntxu> gfrog: 不明白，那是啥format
<gfrog> huntxu: 文件格式
<pity> huntxu: 在 windows 中生成一个密钥，然后存放在 git 服务器上就可以吧
<huntxu> gfrog: 沒明白，就是有人要在windows上用git client，我讓他從linux把密鑰復制過去
<huntxu> gfrog: 但是不行
<huntxu> gfrog: 不想再添加key...
<imtxc> huntxu: putty用的话需要转换
<gfrog> huntxu: 用的啥ssh客户端啊？
<gfrog> imtxc: 也要转换嘛？
<huntxu> gfrog: putty吧應該是
<imtxc> gfrog: putty用的密钥格式跟linux不一样
<gfrog> imtxc: 丫不是openssh格式？
<huntxu> gfrog: 你的意思是，windows上用git也要通過putty來訪問git@ssh？
<gfrog> imtxc: 哦，好像确实不是
<imtxc> gfrog: 不清楚，那个软件自带一个转换工具的
<gfrog> huntxu: 显然的，不然win怎么连ssh
<huntxu> gfrog: 好吧，那怎麽轉 imtxc
<imtxc> huntxu: putty有那样一个选项的 具体什么名字我忘了。。。
<huntxu> ... =.=
<David-zwssd> 人不少呢
<twang> putty-keygen ?
<David-zwssd> 用xchat进半天进不来，还以为没有服务器了呢
<David-zwssd> 换了几个国外的也进不了，发现可能是xchat问题
<imtxc> huntxu: PUTTYGEN.EXE
<huntxu> imtxc: 不是要新生成
<imtxc> huntxu: 里面有个 conversion
<huntxu> imtxc: 把原本在linux上用的密鑰轉成能在windows用就行
<imtxc> huntxu: import你的id_psa 之后保存 就可一了
<twang> 私钥导入 导出成.ppk格式
<David-zwssd> :-)
<huntxu> imtxc: 試試 =.=
<huntxu> gfrog: 奇怪, ssh-keygen -e 都是打印公鑰...
<huntxu> gfrog: puttygen id_rsa -o id_rsa.ppk =.=
<huntxu> imtxc: twang ^
<imtxc> huntxu: ok了吧
<huntxu> gfrog: imtxc twang thx
<twang> huntxu: ??
<imtxc> huntxu: lol客气
<twang> ..
<twang> huntxu: np
<imtxc> twang: 好像以前见过你
<huntxu> 學到老活到老 =.=
<imtxc> twang: 一年前？
<twang> imtxc: 时常会出现一下
<imtxc> twang: 那就是我没留意到。。
<imtxc> 糖王嘛。。。
<twang> imtxc: 很少说话
<David-zwssd> 哎
<David-zwssd> xchat一直登录失败
<Guest41915> 表示从不使用xchat
<David-zwssd> 有人看到没
<David-zwssd> 那用什么的？
<Guest41915> ???
<David-zwssd> 我现在暂时用empathy
<David-zwssd> 什么的好用？
<cfy> bye_bye: 咋样？
<Guest41915> konversation
<cfy> ?
<David-zwssd> 哦，3q
<imtxc> David-zwssd: 什么都看不到呀
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 哦
<maplebeats> 唉，我的google已经彻底打不开了。。。
<David-zwssd> 什么看不到？我说的话看不到？
<black_angel> 我运行 fc-cache -v -f 之后，然后把 ~/.fontconfig 下的文件都删掉，会有什么影响不？
<David-zwssd> 这irc100人左右呀，
<imtxc> 恩看不到你说的花
<David-zwssd> 咱们国内还在还有什么irc频道呀
<David-zwssd> 现在能看到不？
<imtxc> 还是看不到
<imtxc> lol
<David-zwssd> 哦，我念咒呢，你看不到我，你看不到我。。。
<David-zwssd> 一会我睡了，明还上班呢
<David-zwssd> 好久没上了，以后可以常来了
<fa1c0n> 我想问问大家有木有知道dav格式的视频用什么格式？或者添加什么插件呢？
<fa1c0n> 说错了！应该是可以用什么视频软件看呢！
<David-zwssd> 试试mplayer吧，那个不是全能的嘛
<David-zwssd> 能看到嘛
<fa1c0n> 恩，这就试试
<twang> 监控..?
<fa1c0n> 恩
<David-zwssd> 最近捣鼓fvwm上引了，现在才觉得自定义桌面推好玩了
<twang> 格式转换吧
<fa1c0n> 额，是能看，但是秒杀的速度！
<David-zwssd> 哦，先睡了
<David-zwssd> 明天继续上来玩
<nopcall> 谁能介绍本比较好的正则表达示的书？
<lpy> nopcall:   小骆驼书  :)
<Cell> 大家好！
<kk> Cell, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<Cell> 你好！
<lpy> kk:
<lpy> 几点
<kk> lpy, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍮ 
<Cell> 22;13
<MeaCulpa> .
<kk> [35m新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 桌面有时候会闪烁，卡顿。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398762 情况是这样的，在某些时候鼠标和屏幕会闪烁，切换程序会有明显的卡顿（比如前一个程序的窗口会停留一会才会消失） 这时候如果在桌面右击鼠标，则卡顿会停止。 有人知道这是怎么回事吗。 统 …
<eexp> bye_bye:
<eexp> 你下了一堆？
<Cell> C语言编程高手吗？
<Cell> 有C语言高手吗？
<bye_bye> Cell:  有问题直接问
<kk> [33m新 桌面特效 • gnome-shell安装完还是gnome2 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398763 12.04下，用sudo apt-get install gnome-shell安装完gnome3,版本也变了，但是效果还是g2的，难道需要安装扩展？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Fierce_Wolf — 2013-01-10 22:29 [0m
<Cell> bye_bye:  你有什么好的书籍给我介绍几个吗？
<bye_bye> Cell: c专家编程.
<Cell> bye_bye: 谢了
<microcosm> K&R
<Cell> chatZilla可以视频吗？
<NWMonster_> Cell 可以撸，但不能射
<Cell> NWMonster_: 我了个去
<soiamso> Cell: 21st Century C 这个不错
<mugebjgd> NWMonster_: 你最近干嘛呢?
<NWMonster_> mugebjgd 撸啊
<soiamso> Cell: C也没有什么语法，直接看环境类省不少时间。
<NWMonster_> mugebjgd 忙考试，忙打工
<NWMonster_> Cell c专家编程确实是好书
<NWMonster_> 我看了N多遍还再看
<Cell> 但是里面有的函数库不太清楚
<NWMonster_> 信息量太大，没回看都收益很多
<NWMonster_> 长放手表，是没事就翻开的书中的一本
<Cell> 是啊
<mugebjgd> NWMonster_: 还没毕业?
<NWMonster_> mugebjgd 才大二，快大三了，好桑心啊
<soiamso> Cell: 你是初学，还是再学？
<Cell> 在学
<mugebjgd> NWMonster_: 是不是浪荡的时间太多了
<soiamso> Cell: 再学的意思是学第二遍
<mugebjgd> cece: 成都的护士美女多吧
<roylez_> adam8157: 冷死了
<mugebjgd> cece: 你搞了几个了?
<adam8157> roylez_: 咱有暖气
<roylez_> adam8157: 12点还有会，擦擦
<roylez_> adam8157: 你房租多少？
<adam8157> roylez_: 高管...
<adam8157> roylez_: 2100
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<NWMonster_> mugebjgd 一直都再浪。。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: 1200
<mugebjgd> NWMonster_: 继续努力 争取同化全日本岛
<mugebjgd> NWMonster_: 猪国人民就靠你了
<NWMonster_> mugebjgd 结果日本青少年女性的重任就交给我吧
<NWMonster_> mugebjgd 请祖国人民放心，请档放心
<mugebjgd> NWMonster_: 好样的
<NWMonster_> mugebjgd 坚决完成任务
<NWMonster_> 话说ubuntu的频道们都是有记录的。。。。。唉我又发骚了
<mugebjgd> NWMonster_: 有就有呗 你怕什么
<NWMonster_> mugebjgd 节操全掉光了
<adam8157> roylez_: 你的黑毛了?
<Guest59759> 测试
<kk> Guest59759, 点点点.  ㍯ 
<cleamoon> adam8157, 应该问你没问题，bfs和列队有什么关系呀？
<adam8157> cleamoon: bfs可以用队列实现?
<mugebjgd> NWMonster_: 节操这年头不值钱
 * Guest59759 阅读帮助文档中...
<adam8157> cleamoon: 除了这个 还有啥关系
<cleamoon> adam8157, 我就是不明白怎么用列队实现...比如abc三个节点，每个节点之下还是abc三个节点，第一回abc都查完了，第二轮开始的时候列队里应该是什么模样呢？
<adam8157> cleamoon: 难道不是挨个查 挨个进队列?
<adam8157> cleamoon: 队列出来一个就查它的子节点然后把子节点进队列
<Cell> soiamso: 我是学过一便啊
<adam8157> cleamoon: 不就完了...
<cleamoon> adam8157, 列队里的情况就是： abcabcabc?
<adam8157> cleamoon: 第二轮玩的时候就是这样啊
<cleamoon> adam8157, 哦，明白了...不过那我那道题就不能用bfs了...
<cleamoon> adam8157, 如果每个节点对应的都是一个函数，对某一个数据进行的函数，函数a然后b 不等于 b然后a，这个bfs能实现吗？这样第一轮之后数据都要存下来好进行第二轮的...
<adam8157> cleamoon: 弄个栈存上一轮数据, 是不是正好对上?
<cleamoon> adam8157, 还真的...多谢了...
<adam8157> cleamoon: :) 你在做什么题啊
<cleamoon> adam8157, usaco，瑞典两周之后有比赛
<adam8157> cleamoon: 哇... 你要去瑞典?
<cleamoon> adam8157, 我就在瑞典......
<adam8157> cleamoon: 哇...
<cleamoon> adam8157, 4月有能赢ipad的比赛，我想增加能赢一个ipad膜的机会...
<cleamoon> adam8157, 你是oier吗？有没有什么提示~
<\rs> bfs 還能非隊列實現？
<adam8157> cleamoon: 啥叫oier?
<Cell> 什么比赛啊
<\rs> cleamoon: 題目鏈接
<cleamoon> adam8157, 就是弄编程比赛的人
<cleamoon> \rs, http://ace.delos.com/usacogate
<kk> cleamoon ⇪ t: USACO Training Program GatewayMONOROM.TO
<cleamoon> Cell, 编程比赛呀
<Cell> 哦  在那比赛啊   几号啊
<\rs> cleamoon: 是 training 入口吧，給題目鏈接
<cleamoon> Cell, 在自己家比...我记得是28号...莫非你也在瑞典？
<adam8157> cleamoon: 我可以说我没学过算法么...
<cleamoon> \rs, 先要有账号...题目是 http://ace.delos.com/usacoprob2?a=wsb6AVfnv3f&S=clocks
<Cell> cleamoon: 我不在
<kk> cleamoon 啥, ⇪ Problem 58: The Clocks
<cleamoon> adam8157, 不可能吧...不会算法的牛？
<adam8157> cleamoon: 我真没学过, 我是物理系的, 硬要说的话只看过一本很薄的数据结构的书
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 那你当初怎么进的rh?
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 实际工作能解决问题就行
<cleamoon> adam8157, 自学能力好强...
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 不是 我的意思是说 是什么机会让你能够跨专业进了rh
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 我刚还不是临时去想 cleamoon 的题...  他说的时候我都忘了啥事BFS...
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 我之前做了两年嵌入式linux的开发, 平时玩的也比较好咯
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 上学期间? 还是毕业之后做了2年嵌入式开发?
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 毕业后
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 难怪 2年一跳
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 这就明白了
<alvin_quiet_mode> 这是啥情况………… http://uploadpie.com/vc4dF
<\rs> finite field arithmetic
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 啥
<\rs> 當然 search 也是行的，省空間的話可以用 iterative dfs 代替 bfs
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 在国内跳槽是如此的频繁
<mugebjgd> 阿拉
<mugebjgd> alvin_quiet_mode: 什么什么情况
<Cell> 晚安大家   我下了   明天还得上班
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 因为之前对职位性质不满意
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 你想做什么样的职位?
<adam8157> mugebjgd: kernel developer咯
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 码工? 项目主管?
<alvin_quiet_mode> mugebjgd: facebook 的链接不是蓝色的……不能直接点击
<mugebjgd> adam8157: kernel developer可以业余搞
<mugebjgd> alvin_quiet_mode: 你被bsi盯上了
<alvin_quiet_mode> mugebjgd: 哦，是 ad block plus 傻了
<cleamoon> \rs, finite field arithmetic是什么解决方法？
<slxz>  :o
<ofan> cleamoon: 模拟+bfs
<ofan> cleamoon: 模拟+dfs
<cleamoon> ofan, 哦
 * whioao 阅读帮助文档
<cv_zhang> 大家好
<kk> cv_zhang, 好.. . ㍘ 新年快乐，春节: 29.97天
<mugebjgd> cv_zhang: 好 日本现在还太平么？
<cv_zhang> 很太平／／／
<cv_zhang> 刚学linux多多指教啊
<mugebjgd> cv_zhang: 太平还不好好的去为了融合大东亚共荣圈做出自己应该的贡献
<cv_zhang> 晚上刚下的ubuntu
<cv_zhang> 必须的呀
<cv_zhang> 为国争光。。
<mugebjgd> cv_zhang: 继续 努力 兲朝人民就靠你们了
<cv_zhang> 哈哈
<mugebjgd> cv_zhang: 希望在以后的av影视作品中看到你的臀部
<alvin_quiet_mode> cv_zhang: 对哦， 日本有类似  x-art 那样的作品嘛？
<cv_zhang> 么听说过
<mugebjgd> alvin_quiet_mode: 你也开始接触x-art了？
<alvin_quiet_mode> mugebjgd: 很早的事了，偶尔看看
<mugebjgd> alvin_quiet_mode: 厉害
<alvin_quiet_mode> mugebjgd: 咱没流量，的确是只能偶尔看看的说
<alvin_quiet_mode> mugebjgd: 对哦，你老婆是咋评价 x-art 的？
<mugebjgd> alvin_quiet_mode: 我都是偷偷看
<alvin_quiet_mode> mugebjgd: 为啥？。。
<mugebjgd> alvin_quiet_mode: 她不知道的
<alvin_quiet_mode> mugebjgd: 男人都看过的。她应该知道吧。。。
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你咋知道是日本的
<alvin_quiet_mode> 17:43:16 -!- cv_zhang [~chaozhang@p4050-ipbf504morioka.iwate.ocn.ne.jp] has joined [#ubuntu-cn]
<alvin_quiet_mode> 这个？
<ofan> 哦
<ofan> 还以为认识
<mugebjgd> ofan: jp
<mugebjgd> ofan: 笨
<zhangcv> mn
 * zhangcv jumps
<minus273> hi all
<kk> minus273, 好.. . ㍚ 新年快乐，春节: 29.88天
<mugebjgd> 我爸刚弄死他！！！！
<knownbad> ?
<fivesheep> yo
<fivesheep> knownbad: 忙啥
<knownbad> zo
<knownbad> 真不知道忙啥。
<knownbad> 你的？
<fivesheep> knownbad: 在跑pig
<knownbad> Running pig?
<knownbad> Where to?
<knownbad> Oh, and happy new year.
<cleamoon> 各位，墙外有什么好用的linux翻墙软件吗？
<fivesheep> cleamoon: 波音747
<fivesheep> knownbad: hadoop
<cleamoon> fivesheep, 我怕接不住
<alvin_quiet_mode>  hiii
<alvin_quiet_mode> hi
<alvin_quiet_mode> kk: hi
<alvin_quiet_mode> kk: ho
<knownbad> fivesheep: hadoop is pretty hot at the moment.
<alvin_quiet_mode> kk: ha
<kk> alvin_quiet_mode, 好.. . ㍞ 新年快乐，春节: 29.72天
<alvin_quiet_mode> kk: hhohoho
<knownbad> You'll have plenty of job opportunities.
<alvin_quiet_mode> c++ primer effective c++ ???
<alvin_quiet_mode> 一个叫 京东， 另一个叫啥？……
<alvin_quiet_mode> 哦，叫 当当
<alvin_quiet_mode> Effective C++ 英文版在那两个网站上都买不到……
<alvin_quiet_mode> 我要英文版！要英文版！！英文版！！！。。。。。。。。。。。。
<alvin_quiet_mode> xD   http://talk.jandan.net/discussion/7363
<kk> alvin_quiet_mode 啥, ⇪ 无聊图置顶的搞笑赛马完整版 - 火星
#ubuntu-cn 2013-01-11
<kk> [32m新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu12.10 笔记本无线热点设置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398774 如题，本人尝试着自己进行网络热点的设置 不过我的手机根本搜不到信号 ipod可以搜到信号不过就是上不了网 安全选项卡是选择--WEP 128-bit Passphrase吗 感觉在网上搜了下 发现版本不太 …
<yousiry> hello
<yousiry> i made this for the new year: http://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/407427_573630095984252_1292883498_n.jpg
<yousiry> what do you think?
<kk> yousiry, 好.. . ㍠ 新年快乐，春节: 29.66天
<yousiry> :)
<yousiry> happy new year
<yousiry> it will be an interesting one :)
<fivesheep> knownbad: I got a job already. startup
<knownbad> I know.
<knownbad> You seem happy.
<fivesheep> knownbad: easy job. easier than knocking on doors and installing lightbulbs
<knownbad> yousiry: Apple should be red for new year.
<knownbad> Then why didn't you start earlier on?
<knownbad> Good luck in any case.
<fivesheep> life is short, experience more
<kk> [32m新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu12.04 LTS在新笔记本上速度缓慢且不定期死机，请教，谢谢。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398776 笔记本是惠普G4-2118TU 处理器 i5 3210M 内存 4G 芯片组 Intel HM76 显卡 Intel GT2 症状：硬盘速度非常慢，且不定期死机（桌面定死，鼠标无法移动，只能重启）。 检 …
<fivesheep> how many programmers have such experience, carrying bags of lightblubs, knocking on doors unkown behind at chilling nights..
<ofan> fivesheep: 灯泡向来都自己装
<ofan> fivesheep: 维修各种电器
<qiao> bye_bye: zao
<imtxc> kk: 快过年了么
<kk> imtxc, “”是吗？ ㍠ 新年快乐，春节: 29.63天
<irc_user> 有人使用android手机吗？
<irc_user> 不使用是吧？
<maplebeats> irc_user: I am
<maplebeats> irc_user: 为啥不用
<irc_user> android手机，没有root的机器，不使用vpn翻墙的话，还有其他方式翻墙吗？
<maplebeats> irc_user: 不知道。。。我用过的android手机都是root过的。。
<irc_user> （×&……%￥
<knownbad> fivesheep: Self comforting is an indulgence...:)
<jusss>  > Time.now
<jusss> -h
<kk> jusss, [34m2013-01-11 09:06:42 +0800[0m
<knownbad> irc_user: 有，把手机丢过墙。
<irc_user> knownbad: 太远，丢不过去
<irc_user> 最近看到Sublime Text 2这个编辑器好像很流行
<irc_user> 有那么好吗？
<irc_user> 编辑器领域，应该已经很确定了，1、emacs 2、vim 3、其他吗？
<darkx> bufferfly!
<jusss> irc_user: notepad&gedit
<irc_user> jusss: 严肃点，别开玩笑
<irc_user> 这个Sublime Text 2还要花钱买，奇怪
<panda-z> irc_user: 不买也可以用
<jusss> irc_user: ....这两个的用户估计比你说的用户多很多
<imtxc> irc_user: 这里什么时候成了这么严肃的频道了。。。
<panda-z> subl 好像主要是前端开发用的多些
<imtxc> bye_bye: 早
<jusss> notepad和gedit是很好的编辑器
<irc_user> jusss: 聪明人本来就很少，XD
<irc_user> imtxc: 话题严肃，:)
<jusss> pity: p姐？
<irc_user> panda-z: 不知有哪些好处？
<pity> jusss: 小j？
<irc_user> panda-z: 一直以为，编辑器领域的排名:1
<jusss> pity: ...你的online哪里去了？
<irc_user> 1\emacs 2\vim 3\其他，
<irc_user> 应该是万古不变的
<pity> jusss: 看着太长了，就换了
<jusss> irc_user: no，1 notepad 2 gedit 3 others
<panda-z> irc_user: 你这又要挑起圣战了，争论个几天几夜都没结果的
<jusss> pity: ...
<irc_user> jusss: 莫要以人数多少论。。
<irc_user> panda-z: 没啥圣战啊。。。那个排名已经是公认了啊 。。。。
 * imtxc 又来这个话题了  IDE党路过
<panda-z> irc_user: 那是你心中的公认，其他人可不这么认为（我用IDE
 * jusss notepad党路过
<imtxc> irc_user: ide也很方便的XD
<darkx> 真正的程序猿是用蝴蝶編程的
<irc_user> panda-z: 已经排好了。。。，由编辑器评定委员会评定的，群众的认为没啥意义。。
<jusss> ....
<jusss> 独裁
<imtxc> 擦 还有这么个委员会
<jusss> 没听过
<panda-z> 没听说过
<irc_user> jusss: 哈，
<irc_user> 哈哈哈哈
<maplebeats> 你们肯定听过的
 * maplebeats 就在刚刚
<imtxc> irc_user: 你是代表？
<jusss> maplebeats: ä½ ....
<irc_user> imtxc: 有人认识，XD
<piggybox> irc_user: 流行有流行的理由嘛
<jusss> maplebeats: 俺放假回家了，你放假了没
<imtxc> irc_user: 大牛
<maplebeats> jusss: 我放假几年了
<imtxc> maplebeats: 媒婆年后入职？
<jusss> irc_user: 大牛+10086
<irc_user> piggybox: 哈，没说流行啊，说功能强大、好用啊
<maplebeats> imtxc: 去实习一段时间，然后滚回来，毕业。。。能不能正式入职，看RP了
<imtxc> maplebeats: 这不坑人么
<maplebeats> imtxc: 没有呀
<jusss> maplebeats: 你入职后跟小马哥要两件神器给我记得
<maplebeats> imtxc: 是我自己坑的
<maplebeats> jusss: gun......
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> gaoji
<jusss> maplebeats: 给点福利吗
<imtxc> maplebeats: 好吧，到时候给我搞个什么企鹅钻石啥的，我过年回家跟00后小盆友炫耀
<maplebeats> imtxc: ...我还是没会员= =
<maplebeats> jusss: 给我充Q币
<imtxc> maplebeats: 没会员别想转正
<maplebeats> imtxc: = =
<jusss> maplebeats: 给你充扣币你能给我史诗装备？
<jusss> maplebeats: 求史诗装备
<maplebeats> jusss: 先给我充个百把万吧
<jusss> maplebeats: 有这钱我还玩毛dnf
<jusss> maplebeats: 有这钱早找妹子玩去了
<maplebeats> jusss: 。。。
<imtxc> maplebeats: 反正我记得00后们在一起就比较谁的qq里面图标亮的多，你一定全给我点亮啊，24盏灯～～～
<xyz> 还有人在这讨论dnf的？
<maplebeats> jusss: 少年，现在出去把妹还来得及。。
<maplebeats> imtxc: = =这。。。为啥没人和我比
<jusss> maplebeats: 都回家了，而且很冷，零下5℃，附近没妹子出没，
<maplebeats> jusss: 带到家里
<jusss> maplebeats: 没胆
<irc_user> 这里有多少帝都、魔都的人？
<irc_user> 而且已经工作了
<maplebeats> irc_user: rh/c的都是帝都的吧
<maplebeats> jusss: 前车之鉴啊
<maplebeats> jusss: 快去。。。
<jusss> maplebeats: c指？
<irc_user> rh/c 啥东西？
<maplebeats> canonical...因为蛋蛋去c了啊
<imtxc> irc_user: 还等你科普呢，那个委员会在什么地方。。。
<irc_user> imtxc: 虚空中。。。XD
<maplebeats> irc_user: redhat+canonical...
<irc_user> maplebeats: 哦，这里许多人在redhat和canonical工作吗？
<irc_user> 上次好像看到一位是的
<irc_user> 这里好几十人，说话的好像很少
<irc_user> 莫非僵尸账户？
<maplebeats> irc_user: 对。。。全是挂机的
<David-zwssd> 在 canonical. 工作，都什么人呢，黑客？
<ofan> irc_user: 这里只有我一个人
<ofan> 其他全是我的小号
<David-zwssd> 。。。
<maplebeats> David-zwssd: 你去问蛋蛋呀
<David-zwssd> 蛋蛋是谁？
<maplebeats> David-zwssd: 死掉了
<irc_user> maplebeats: 哈，也挂星星
<David-zwssd> ...
<irc_user> ofan: 了解，你的化身嘛
<maplebeats> David-zwssd: 去C了之后就不经常挂IRC了。。
<maplebeats> irc_user: 挂太阳 。。
<David-zwssd> 去C之后去伦敦办公去？
<maplebeats> David-zwssd: 大中华。。。
<irc_user> maplebeats: 在C工作啊。。，对你敬仰如 滔滔江水，连绵不绝，XD
<maplebeats> irc_user: 。。。。谁说我是的
<maplebeats> irc_user: 我待业的
<irc_user> maplebeats: 好似你自己说的，Orz
<maplebeats> irc_user: 我没有啊= =，待业青年呢，
<David-zwssd> 你们名字后边加个别人名字，这是怎么弄的？请问
<irc_user> 应该搞个中文闲聊组比较好。。。。
<maplebeats> David-zwssd: tab
<maplebeats> irc_user: 这里就是呀
<irc_user> David-zwssd: 打名字前面几个字母，tab
<David-zwssd> o
<irc_user> David-zwssd: 补全
<irc_user> maplebeats: 组名似乎限制了只能是小众
<David-zwssd> maplebeats: ok
<David-zwssd> irc_user: 这个不错
<irc_user> maplebeats: 能直接在freenode上面建立一个中文的组名，然后命名闲聊组吗
<irc_user> ？
<maplebeats> irc_user: 那要有人来啊
<irc_user> maplebeats: 搞IT的，应该有不少吧？
<maplebeats> irc_user: 大部分都是吧
<maplebeats> irc_user: 还有一堆学生
<irc_user> maplebeats: IRC方式比较自由，用起来比较舒服
<maplebeats> irc_user: 还行吧，很随意呀
<irc_user> maplebeats: 没有啊，群聊的，除了IRC，好像就只有qq了
<irc_user> maplebeats: 你知道的，qq里面的话题就没法那么随意了
<maplebeats> irc_user: no,no
<irc_user> maplebeats: no
<irc_user>  maplebeats: no 啥
<maplebeats> irc_user: 还有xmpp群 = =，第三方实现
<maplebeats> irc_user: gtalk也有群
<irc_user> maplebeats: xmpp群哪里有？人气比较旺的。。
<maplebeats> irc_user: water@vim-cn.com
<irc_user> maplebeats: 这个要怎么进入？直接xmpp加好友吗？
<maplebeats> irc_user: en
<ofan> 要毛裙
<yc4891> ......
<ofan> 裙都是扯淡的
<yc4891> 对
<yc4891> 基本上看技术的都是国外的比较专
<maplebeats> 对呀
<David-zwssd> 咱们这屋最多能在多少人？
<maplebeats> 本来就是用来扯蛋的
<irc_user> ofan: 啥？
<maplebeats> David-zwssd: 白天100多个吧
<irc_user> yc4891: 并非完全技术讨论，
<maplebeats> irc_user: 这里都是gaoji的
<David-zwssd> maplebeats: irc聊天室最多能放多少人，不是单指咱们屋
<maplebeats> David-zwssd: 不知道，反正几千人没问题
<irc_user> maplebeats: Orz，搞基好啊，男人有共同语言嘛，XD
<David-zwssd> maplebeats: 几千人，哎，中国人都用这个多好，那屏不用刷都刷刷的
<yc4891> David-zwssd: 嗯，单聊技术没意思，聊的一般都是妹纸多xD
<maplebeats> = =
<yc4891> 我发现awesome 3.5在我机器上会有2~4小时，crash一次，现在暂时用i3代替了，那位同学是否也遇到？只能等更了
<kk> [37m新 系统安装和升级 • 12.04 LTS无法安装问题，请各位大大帮助下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398781 主机配置：P4 2.4G（478PIN），256M DDR1，SIS 661FX，GF2 MX显卡。 现在用U盘安装12.04 I386 DESKTOP版本，前头都很正常，就是到安装install ubuntu 12.04.1 lts这个界面，双击图标没反应了，看U盘 …
<maplebeats> yc4891: 终于。。。有人和我一样了，换KDE吧
<leohxj> 有人给MD5解密吗？
<David-zwssd> yc4891: 恩，生理需求永远是第一位的。
<maplebeats> yc4891: 3.5很不稳定啊，回滚吧
<irc_user> maplebeats: 那个水群，怎么看人员列表之类的等等？
<irc_user> maplebeats: 好似不太会用
<maplebeats> irc_user: -h
<yc4891> maplebeats: 我喜欢用tilling，比较高效
<maplebeats> irc_user: -help
<maplebeats> yc4891: 回滚到3.4.。。。3.5发布可能是测试人员少了吧 。。。完全不够稳定
<yc4891> David-zwssd: 哈哈
<irc_user> maplebeats: 这个是不是就是以前的gtalk群？
<imtxc> maplebeats: 我滚回到xfce了
<irc_user> maplebeats: 很久以前还建立过gtalk群，后来没怎么用了
<David-zwssd> 对了，现在还有人用xmms2嘛，我的那个一运行就报ipc错，好像是软件bug
<yc4891> maplebeats: 看了官方的新版本的改变，都是用的新语法，懒得回滚了。i3还不错,哈
<irc_user> 咋突然没任何消息了？
<David-zwssd> irc_user: 突然都忙被
<irc_user> David-zwssd: 还以为线路有问题了，卡住了。。
<David-zwssd> 那决对是断线，不然这几个字节的流量还是能通的
<bye_bye> qiao: 早
<bye_bye> imtxc: 早.
<roylez> bye_bye: bye bye
<bye_bye> roylez: 早, 主席.
<roylez> bye_bye: 你天天掰掰的，掰谁呢？
<bye_bye> roylez: ... 那应该叫什么?
<roylez> GoodBye: lala
<GoodBye> roylez: 这个好不好?
<imtxc> 。。。。。。
<GoodBye> imtxc: ..
<imtxc> GoodBye: 拉拉++
<GoodBye> imtxc: 你跟坏席一起拉拉吧.
<bye_bye> 占了
<imadper> 继续占
<maplebeats> 占之 (虽然不知道在干啥
 * imtxc 算了，被ghost掉不划算
<GoodBye> imtxc: 脑残.
<imtxc> GoodBye: 拉拉
<imtxc> GoodBye: 以后这个就是你的新外号了。
<GoodBye> imtxc: 你脑子能正常点吗?
<imtxc> 拉大象。
<Guest55281> 各位帮忙 面板上不显示时间了  12.10
<imtxc> Guest55281: 添加之
<Guest55281> 右键面板不管用啊
<imtxc> 记得那时候我出现这个问题之后的解决办法是新建用户。。。
<Guest55281> 晕
<Guest55281> 各位帮忙 面板上不显示时间了  12.10
<imtxc> Guest55281: 删了那个面板，再加一个呗
<Guest55281> 昨天我把ubuntu自带邮件卸载了  是不是有关系
<Guest55281> 设置里也没有日期时间这项了
<Guest55281> 系统设置里也没有日期时间这项了
<kk> [36m新 Shell脚本 • 如何查找两个或以上的空行？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398784 libreoffice的文档中，有太多的空行，前几天想把两个或以上的空行，换成一个空行。 摸索几天，没有结果。 知道的，帮忙下。 THX！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yechf — 2013-01-11 10:21 [0m
<Guest55281> 这么冷淡
<wiiw> e17 很好用
<David-zwssd> wiiw: fvwm的飘过
<jska> Ub手机版rom发布以后，有愿当小白鼠的么？
<wiiw> David-zwssd: e17 点击窗口标题才能让它提升, 点击其他地方不行
<wiiw> 不知道怎么配置
<David-zwssd> jska: 啥手机能装呀
<wiiw> jska: 我的手机是 ZTE-U885
<jska> G4好像可以
<David-zwssd> wiiw: man e17 看下
<GoodBye> qiao: ping
<David-zwssd> 那有什么好玩的没有？
<qiao> GoodBye: pong
<qiao> GoodBye: 你又改名了。。
<GoodBye> qiao: check msg plz.
<David-zwssd> jska: ub手机版有什么好玩的没有
<jska> 俺也不了解啊
<jska> 不过我觉得会比安猪更开放
<jska> 可以开发运行c/c++程序，流畅性更好吧
<GoodBye> jska: android一直就可以跑c和c++
<wiiw> 找到设置了, e17果然很牛
<GoodBye> wii
<GoodBye> wiiw: 恩, 你也用e17了?
<wiiw> David-zwssd: e17设置的内容太多了,有20几个配置界面,全gui
<wiiw> GoodBye: 嗯,今天第一次用
<imtxc> GoodBye: 过年不回家的话，北京有什么好玩的不
<wiiw> apt-get install e17 才 8MB
<GoodBye> imtxc: 庙会.
<GoodBye> wiiw: e17的附属包很值得一装.
<GoodBye> wii
<GoodBye> wiiw: 各种主题, 各种工具.
<wiiw> GoodBye: 好
<imtxc> GoodBye: 是不是有人多人，偷东西的，骗钱的 耍把式的那种
<wiiw> GoodBye: http://www.enlightenment.org/p.php?p=download&l=en 这里也可以下载到
<kk> wiiw ⇪ ti: Enlightenment Download
<jska> To GoodBye 你做过安猪下的c/c++应用么？
<GoodBye> jska: 不用android
<GoodBye> imtxc: ... 差不多.
<GoodBye> jska: 不过很多应用, 都是c/c++的. 至少adobe reader就不是java的
<David-zwssd> 还是推荐fvwm，桌面都自己画，各种组合键，老爽了
<imtxc> David-zwssd: fvwm再更新过么
<David-zwssd> 不用更新了吧，已经很完美了
<wiiw> David-zwssd: 组合键不就是热键吗
<David-zwssd> imtxc: 桌面全自己画，全部自己定义，更不更新没什么太大意义
<wiiw> fvwm是给艺术家用的,但是要怎么画,需要花时间学习的
<jska> 我看了些介绍，要么交叉编译，要么用google的NDK,总之各种限制
<wiiw> fvwm画桌面的配置工具如果是全gui就牛了
<David-zwssd> wiiw: 我是找网上现成画好的，然后改成自己想要的样子
<wiiw> David-zwssd: 哦
<wiiw> 我想自己画在纸上,然后扫描到png, 然后fvwm的配置工具打开png,进行配置, 像glade
<David-zwssd> wiiw: gui的也挺浪费资源的
<David-zwssd> wiiw: 不知道有没有gui的，我都是在文件里直接改的
<kk> [32m新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • vmware workstation 9 使用unity mode的问题！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398786 先说环境： 硬件：笔记本 i7 cpu, 8G ram, Nvidia gtx460m, 外接了一个显示器，笔记本和外接显示器都是1920x1080的分辨率 host os: kubuntu 12.04 x64 vmware workstation 9.0.1 guest os: windows7 ultimate 32bit  …
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working ｓｌａｐs roylez around a bit with a frozen tuna
<roylez> adam8157: 公司对我们真好，lotus notes服务器又挂了，可以专心看新闻和图片了
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁
<adam8157> roylez: 羡慕
<tenzu> palomino|working: 破马要倒霉
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽v5
<adam8157> tenzu: 教授好
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当千岁
<roylez> adam8157: 阿当千岁
<adam8157> tenzu: roylez ...
<palomino|working> 九千岁?
<tenzu> adam8157: C记有什么福利么？
<adam8157> tenzu: 我可以说现在好多人还没来么...
<adam8157> tenzu: 没来几个人
<tenzu> adam8157: 这福利不错
<tenzu> 前天早上闯红灯没被抓到，真心不错
<roylez> tenzu: v5啊
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽必须在七里台横着走
<freeflying> adam8157: lol
<freeflying> adam8157: 我早上七点开始就干活了
<adam8157> freeflying: 今天又有workshop?
<freeflying> adam8157: daily based routine啊
<roylez> freeflying: 我昨晚开会到1点，今天早上7点出门
<adam8157> freeflying: 啧啧
<ibodi> roylez: 精神好，睡觉浪费时间
<freeflying> roylez: excutive 级别基本都这样啊
<roylez> ibodi: 我不想起啊
<adam8157> roylez: 拜高管
<roylez> adam8157: 你妹啊
<ibodi> roylez: 高官，拍PP，到时後有什么机会给点
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/beer-control-are-on-the-right-149-imported-beers-5l-two-barrels-limited-to-beijing-but-also-with-coupons.html
<kk> roylez 啥, ⇪ 啤酒控们上吧：149元的进口啤酒，5L、两桶！！！（限北京，还可用券）»什么值得买
<roylez> adam8157: 这个你买了没？
<freeflying> ibodi: 主席常年招小弟拎包
<adam8157> roylez: 没货了
<ibodi> roylez: 我只能管门卫了，快退休了多。
<roylez> ibodi: ...
 * adam8157 要去滑雪泡温泉咯
<GoodBye> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕.
<GoodBye> adam8157: 除了膜拜, 没法说别的...
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕蛋
<roylez> adam8157: 去哪里？
<adam8157> 哦 看错了....
 * GoodBye 龙脉温泉度假村?
<adam8157> roylez: 还没定
<roylez> adam8157: 国外？
<adam8157> roylez: 国内
<gfrog> adam8157: roylez bash肿么样快速生成一个递增数字序列？ 1 2 3 4 5... 这种
<adam8157> gfrog: seq
<adam8157> gfrog: seq 1 100
<gfrog> adam8157: 1,2,3,4,5呢？
<adam8157> gfrog: seq 1 5 | tr blah.....
<gfrog> adam8157: 没别的方法了？
<roylez> adam8157: 那没啥意思啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 你也可以 for 然后打印嘛
<roylez> gfrog: echo {1..5}
<freeflying> adam8157: Memory Device Array Handle: 0x0005 Error Information Handle: Not Provided
<gfrog> roylez: 还是主席威武
<wastrel> seq -s ", " 1 10
<freeflying> adam8157: dmidecode -t
<freeflying> adam8157: 这是咋回事情呢
<adam8157> freeflying: 杂牌设备, 没写啥东西里头?
<freeflying> adam8157: x220啊
<tenzu> roylez: 我在围堤道上闯的，当时把直行和左转灯看错了
<adam8157> freeflying: 哦 看错了
<adam8157> freeflying: 这个很正常吧, 没有处理错误的回调
<adam8157> freeflying: 我没见过 不过我才没有ECC的内存就是这样
<imtxc> 请教一下 我要写个程序检测网络里面主机的连通性，除了 connect 和 icmp ping的方式，还有其他办法么
<ofan> imtxc: netcat
<gfrog> tenzu: 疼叫兽
<freeflying> adam8157: 哦
<imtxc> ofan: 如果主机开了防火墙的话ping好像不行了就， netcat可以么
<ofan> imtxc: 除非你防火墙把网全封了
<gfrog> imtxc: 啥网络？ 一个广播域里发arp request然后听reply
<huntxu> gfrog: 你太凶殘了。。。
 * gfrog 这年头的防火墙越做越暴力，arp request可能都不太靠谱。
<gfrog> huntxu: @@
<freeflying> gfrog: 不路由广播
<imtxc> gfrog: 恩arp也用过，但是怕主机太多的话被认为是攻击
<gfrog> freeflying: 啥？
<freeflying> imtxc: 局域网里nmap这些好了
<gfrog> imtxc: 你不好慢点发，1秒几十个绝对没事的
<imtxc> 还是试试 nc和nmap先。。
 * gfrog 曾经做过二层防火墙的表示二层网络也不单纯啊。
<freeflying> gfrog: 膜拜啊
<tenzu> gfrog: 哟
<ofan> imtxc: 如果两台在不同nat网关后面就没戏，除非做映射
 * tenzu 回家吃饭
<imtxc> gfrog: 如果网络里面有500台主机，那我发一个arp request 之后，打算统计现在网络中有多少主机，这个量好像也很多吧。。
<imtxc> ofan: nat暂时不管它了。。
<roylez> gfrog: 哦，你刚刚说的要逗号？  for i in {1..5}, ; do echo $i; done
<huntxu> imtxc: 你不是要發一個，你要發很多個。。。
<MeaCulpa> 基蛙问的问题好低级
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你来啦
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩，休息下，明天回来了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKuEk8Chnlk
<kk> roylez 啥, ⇪ YouTube - Rejection 35 - Ask a Girl Out To Dinner
<imtxc> huntxu: 那如果我是网关的话，我在上面pacp呢
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这个地方，你能认出来么？
<huntxu> imtxc: 網關的話統計一下有誰來連接你算了。。。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 做次伸手党嘛
<roylez> gfrog: 前爪？
<imtxc> huntxu: 现在我是这样做的，ping和统计，就是怕时间不够的话统计不全
<freeflying> imtxc: 抓包还要在网关啊
<huntxu> imtxc: 原來發垃圾信息的網關是你弄出來的 =.=
<imtxc> freeflying: 我想统计一下内网里面有多少台主机在 不在网关上可以么
<huntxu> imtxc: 當然可以啊 ...
<imtxc> huntxu: 额。。我错了。
<freeflying> imtxc: 这个nmap就好了啊
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 酷胖, 555, 新公司的厕所用户体验比融科差一大截
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 在外翻墙不便
<imtxc> freeflying: 好吧
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋不舒服？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你还去office? 不是在家么
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 刚来, 得蹲守在这儿认认人
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 短视了吧
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 那倒没有...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 某些公司也就是借头几年租金打折，到处游击
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: lol
<imtxc> freeflying: nmap 貌似比较长时间
<freeflying> imtxc: 你用tcpdump抓包也差不多吧
<imtxc> freeflying: 恩，也慢
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNTAwMjM1MDg0.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt 啥, ⇪ 过瘾！央视“旁白哥”惊现“神吐槽”[新娱乐在线]—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<ofan> imtxc: 这么简单的事你也能纠结半天
<freeflying> lol
<imtxc> ofan: 我不就是想快点么
<MeaCulpa> 酒店网实在慢
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 还没回去？
<endle> Hi all
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 佛山好玩不？
<endle> 有人知道怎么设置默认的文件管理器吗
<kk> endle, 好.. . ㍣ 新年快乐，春节: 29.51天
<roylez> endle: 没法设啊。文件都是手指头敲的，不用鼠标点
<endle> roylez, ....
<endle> roylez, 我想把nautilus设为默认
<endle> 而不再是 Caja
<imtxc> 刚才tcpdump看了一下 nmap 也是发arp request
 * GoodBye 卸载caja.
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ 0.51。。 這麼精確？
<ofan> imtxc: 如果不在一个子网里发arp没用
<wiiw> David-zwssd: gui的配置工具,只是配置的时候运行一下,配置完了就不运行的工具.
<imtxc> ofan: 貌似nmap 和nc 对windows主机开了防火墙都没用。。
<David-zwssd> wiiw: 恩，也是，现在有嘛，我也愿意用。不过跟文件配置也差不多倒是，
<wiiw> David-zwssd: 不清楚了
<ofan> imtxc: 防火墙又不是把端口全堵上....
<ofan> imtxc: nmap做全端口扫描
<imtxc> ofan: 好吧。。。。
<imtxc> 也只能这样了，再加上pacp
<endle> GoodBye, 谢谢。再用kill -9杀掉进程就好了
<kk> [32m新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu proc文件是干嘛的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398790 内容：62,166项，大小 140.7 TB (某些内容不可读) 你们这个文件甲属性 内容也是这样的吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jo_dy — 2013-01-11 4:15 [0m
<huntxu> iGoogle: 神求助
<huntxu> iGoogle: ffmpeg 輸出成 ogg cc adam8157 gfrog roylez ofan imtxc MeaCulpa
<CyrusYzGTt> https://addons.mozilla.org/zh-CN/firefox/addon/antix-linux/ 這個有那什麼用？是不是可以在 tty的情況下使用
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: antiX Linux :: Firefox 附加组件
<roylez> huntxu: roylez@stalker  master > proxychains howdoi ffmpeg output ogg
<roylez> huntxu: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3119797/ffmpeg-settings-for-converting-to-mp4-and-ogg-for-html5-video
<kk> roylez 啥, ⇪ ffmpeg settings for converting to mp4 and ogg for HTML5 video - Stack Overflow
<huntxu> roylez: 直接出不行？
<roylez> huntxu: 不知道
<huntxu> ...
<roylez> huntxu: 我没看
<huntxu> iGoogle: 坐等神降旨
<imtxc> roylez: 你也写了个howdoi？
<roylez> imtxc: .
<roylez> imtxc: 已然是gem了
<roylez> huntxu: 神撇条去了
<palomino|working> 撇条神,like a boss
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<stardiviner> 一边用Emacs 一边用Vimperator，这按键习惯够扭曲的。。。。
<roylez> stardiviner: 不是有模仿emacs的插件么
<stardiviner> roylez: fireemacs没有vimperator强大啊
<stardiviner> roylez: 而且有个基于firefox的浏览器conkorq啥的，但是觉得还是用firefox吧
<stardiviner> 这样的
<stardiviner> roylez: 啥时候emacs做到把firefox内嵌了，我就舒心了。。。。呵呵呵
<stardiviner> roylez: 话说emacs应该有内嵌webkit啥的可能吧
<devilken> 请教大家一个问题 我想用tar备份我的系统 然后重新分区预留一部分给win 还原后需要注意些什么 已知的有grub可能需要重新安装一下什么的 谢谢
<roylez> devilken: 偶尔用用的话不如开虚拟机
<stardiviner> roylez: +1
<stardiviner> 我已经虚拟了好多系统了，Win XP, Win 8, Android, Arch
<roylez> devilken: 装了双系统等于准备好要重装
<devilken> 因为工作需要啊 还是必须在win下面完成
<stardiviner> 只有在玩游戏的时候会去windows下，一般不会重启去windows
<roylez> devilken: 你可以把Linux装在移动硬盘上...
<gfrog> adam8157: 厕所你也比？ 难道马桶形状不适合乃的pp？
<roylez> devilken: windows应该也可以这么弄，用grub挂
<stardiviner> devilken: 你的工作widnwos下很占用系统资源么？虚拟机就和真的没两样啊，就是性能什么的差
<devilken> 有一个移动硬盘 全是装数据的 还是想在笔记本上双系统
<stardiviner> gfrog: ....
<roylez> devilken: 自求多福吧
<stardiviner> roylez: ++pp
<devilken> 因为是老本本了 所以虚拟机吃力啊
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ 奸有夫 https://addons.mozilla.org/zh-CN/firefox/addon/antix-linux/ 這個有那什麼用？是不是可以在 tty的情況下使用
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: antiX Linux :: Firefox 附加组件
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ 奸夫 https://addons.mozilla.org/zh-CN/firefox/addon/antix-linux/ 這個有那什麼用？是不是可以在 tty的情況下使用
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§  https://addons.mozilla.org/zh-CN/firefox/addon/antix-linux/ 這個有那什麼用？是不是可以在 tty的情況下使用
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 就以主题啊。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ 啥意思？
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 而且我不是奸夫啊，你这蛋疼的娃，脑壳被门挤了
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 就一firefox主体吧
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§  是不是可以在 tty的情況下使用
<devilken> 因为取消了入手新电脑的打算 所以现在的想法是升级内存 然后双系统 win只拿来完成和工作有关的内容
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 就是一个主题而已，
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 本人在gpt上安装windows 7, ubuntu双系统解决方案 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398792 本人是新买的电脑， thinkpad e530, 硬盘分区格式为gpt。自带的windows 8. 由于问题比较多，还是换成了windows 7. 然后安装ubuntu 12.10的时候面临了一个问题，就是无法实现双引导。 体现就是， …
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 主題？
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ .. 哦，還以爲可以在tty用。
<CyrusYzGTt> 唉，以爲可以完全用 consle
<stardiviner> devilken: 虚拟windows xp，2G内存就差不多了。1G也勉强可以，如果host里不开东西的画
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 你果然脑壳被门挤了，firefox怎么可能在tty里用
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ ,, 奸夫。 。。
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 无脑男
<stardiviner> 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ ,, 奸夫。 。。
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 撸管男也许好听点，
<devilken> 工作需要用到cad 我在公司看了 不开别的 2g内存工作可以说是刚好够用 而我的老本本最大支持2g内存 这就是为什么要双系统 而不用虚拟机了-_-||
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ ，要好好對 maya 妹子， 不然我會經常叫你 奸夫
<imtxc> -h
<CyrusYzGTt> devilken§ linux下有幾個CAD的 有開源的 也有 閉源，以及網頁的
<stardiviner> devilken: 你可以缩减host方面的东西，vb用seamless，同时关掉guest里其他程序，也许就可以了
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 我很久没见到她了，really very long time
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ ,, 奸夫。 。。 難道你對maya 始亂終棄
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 我喜欢很多女人，这是正常的，喜欢多的去了，我还喜欢某某美女这样之类的。
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ ,, 奸夫。 。。
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 其实奸夫这个词，蛮有格调的
<stardiviner> 。。。。。
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 你玩的是emacs还是vim？
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 或者都不是？
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ 嗯，那就好，。以後就叫你 奸夫，本來想叫 stardiviner
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ nano
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 崇拜了，nano很牛掰啊
<iFvwm> Ξ
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ 還有 edit
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 我玩linux的时候就是没学会nano，倒是学会了vi
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ 額，， nano 有提示
<iGoogle> -rss imtx
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 你晚上盖被子么？咱们上床洗洗睡了吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> -rss 彪叔
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ 滾
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 让俺调戏下嘛
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 你穿肚兜么？
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ 我只被 MM 調戲
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 我是啊。前生
<iGoogle> -rss eng
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ 滾，
<stardiviner> iGoogle: 这个-rss干啥用的啊？
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 傲娇好啊
<iGoogle> 自己看的
<stardiviner> -rss iGoogle
<stardiviner> iGoogle: 没东西啊
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ 滾
<iGoogle> 网络忙
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 小乖乖，晚上大爷来给你活动活动筋骨
<iFvwm> RSS新闻：► Engadget  --> http://is.gd/k204b6 ► Engadget  --> http://is.gd/k204b6 ► EZIO 发布首款第七代 iPod Nano 表带套装，我们轻松滑着玩（影片） --> http://is.gd/0Sy
<iFvwm> aIe ► TCL 在 CES 上展出多款新品，包括 MoVo Google TV 和 110 吋的 4K 电视机 --> http://is.gd/KSdiAD ► 新版 Skype 加入 Outlook 整合功能，提供更方便的通讯方式 --> http://is.gd/wVy
<iFvwm> ePv ► Beats 发表代号「雏菊」在线音乐服务计划 --> http://is.gd/VEZH0I ► Robotex 家庭及办公数码虚拟形象机器人动手玩 --> http://is.gd/k2nyiw ► LG Ultra HD Touch：超高画质的大型触控屏幕主站动手
<iFvwm> 玩 --> http://is.gd/mAADVw ► Vivitar Camelio 儿童平板主站动手玩（视频） --> http://is.gd/kBoDik ► DisplayLink 释出 2012 版 Mac 电脑的 USB 3.0 驱动程序，解决您的端口饥荒之苦 --
<CyrusYzGTt> devilken§ linux下有幾個CAD的 有開源的 也有 閉源，以及網頁的 http://linuxtoy.org/archives/6-of-the-best-free-linux-cad-software.html
<kk> iFvwm 啥, ⇪ Engadget 中国版
<stardiviner> iGoogle: 哦，有了
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ 找 iGoogle
<stardiviner> -rss stardiviner
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 你真好玩。。哈哈
<iGoogle> 别乱写，看帮助
<iGoogle> -rss
<iFvwm> 没有指定rss地址或者输入缩写。输入缩写可在rss地址列表里按照次序匹配： ► engadget ► linuxtoy ► ldcn ► cnbeta ► solidot ► lerosua ► imtx ► jandan ► ibm
<iGoogle> 短网址，太慢了。
<CyrusYzGTt> -rss lerosua
<iFvwm> RSS新闻：► 阳光烂灿的日子 --> http://is.gd/xpnNMh ► 三十而立 --> http://is.gd/fYqOpt ► 周记 — 冬 --> http://is.gd/Bf4k70 ► 周记 — 收 --> http://is.gd/CWZAaF ► w
<iFvwm> hy not love your feathers --> http://is.gd/gwCW7p ► 周记 — 秋 --> http://is.gd/FU4ObI ► 周记 — 往 --> http://is.gd/lj1M97 ► 周记 — 暑 --> http://is.g
<iFvwm> d/NKWSqy ► 周记 — 来 --> http://is.gd/Rnhllc ► 周记 — 寒 --> http://is.gd/coOB9w ► 周记 — 张 --> http://is.gd/qUd8nE
<kk> iFvwm 啥, ⇪ 阳光烂灿的日子
<nyfair> 哗哗
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ lerosua 幾時 在啊，， 我的 gmlive在 f17開始不能用了
<iGoogle> 他加班，死了。
<stardiviner> iGoogle: 看起来太多了，再简洁点会，2条或者3条就够多了啊
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • libdbi-perl安装失败，依赖于虚包perapi5.10.1 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398793 libdbi-perl安装时提示我依赖于perapi5.10.1,可这是个虚包，网上查过此包被perl-base所包含，可是我已经装好perl-base了。[list=]，[/list] 统计信息: 发表于 由 lpheng — 2013-01-11 13:19
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 爲 lerosua 默哀 0.0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001秒
<iGoogle> 改少点。
<iGoogle> -rss ibm
<iFvwm> RSS新闻：► IBM developerWorks 中国 : 技术文章 --> http://is.gd/LkkEDF ► IBM developerWorks 中国 --> http://is.gd/LkkEDF ► 使用 SPSS 文本挖掘工具构建社交媒体数据集市 -->
<iFvwm>  ► WebSphere Portal 的移动化之路 -->  ► 基于 IBM Systems Director 光通路的服务器硬件状态监控 -->  ► HTML5 postMessage 和 onmessage API 详细应用 -->  ► Dojo 手势功能介绍 -->
<iFvwm>   
<kk> iFvwm ⇪ ti: IBM developerWorks 中国 : IBM's resource for developers and IT professionals
<iGoogle> ？？
<CyrusYzGTt> -h
<iFvwm> 帮助： -t 字典, -bk 百科, -deb 软件包信息, -ap 精确ip查询, -rss 新闻订阅,
<palomino|working> -t 字典
<iFvwm> 字典 ► Found 1 items, similar to 字典. ► -->朗道汉英字典5.0 ► -->字典 ►  ► dictionary; glossary; vocabulary; wordbook ► 【电】 dictionary
<CyrusYzGTt> -deb google-chrome-stable
<CyrusYzGTt> -deb opera
<iFvwm> opera ► 12.12.1707 ► 45.4 M ► Fast and secure web browser and Internet suite ►  Opera is a small, fast, customizable, powerful and user-frie
<palomino|working> -ap , iFvwm
<iFvwm> ndly web browser, as well as an Internet suite, including an email client, an IRC client, and web developer tools (Opera Dragonfly).主页： http
<iFvwm> ://www.opera.com/browser/
<alvin_quiet_mode> Title: Browser for Windows, Mac & Linux | Download the latest Opera internet browser for free (@ opera.com)
<iGoogle> -rss ibm
<palomino|working> -rss
<iFvwm> RSS新闻：► IBM developerWorks 中国 : 技术文章 --> http://is.gd/LkkEDF ► IBM developerWorks 中国 --> http://is.gd/LkkEDF ► 使用 SPSS 文本挖掘工具构建社交媒体数据集市 -->
<iFvwm> http://is.gd/E1UqBH ► WebSphere Portal 的移动化之路 --> http://is.gd/pouhAi ► 基于 IBM Systems Director 光通路的服务器硬件状态监控 --> http://is.gd/iTYy9d ► HTML
<iFvwm> 5 postMessage 和 onmessage API 详细应用 --> http://is.gd/xZEP1j ► Dojo 手势功能介绍 --> http://is.gd/haZ1cv
<iFvwm> 没有指定rss地址或者输入缩写。输入缩写可在rss地址列表里按照次序匹配： ► engadget ► linuxtoy ► ldcn ► cnbeta ► solidot ► lerosua ► imtx ► jandan ► ibm
<palomino|working> ....
<CyrusYzGTt> -deb google-chrome
<palomino|working> -rss jandan
<iGoogle> 关闭了
<palomino|working> 别阿- -
<iGoogle> msg了
<palomino|working> good
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 iGoogle 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<iGoogle> 踢踢破马
<iGoogle> 只要输入 -rss ja
<CyrusYzGTt> -rss ja
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> 这样
<palomino|working> 高级阿
<palomino|working> -rss li
<CyrusYzGTt> 沒反應
<palomino|working> 同没反应
<palomino|working> -rss linuxtoy
<iGoogle> 短网址中？？
<iGoogle> msg没看到？
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神
<palomino|working> 写全了就有 , iGoogle
<iGoogle> 不会
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马沃king
<iGoogle> ● ./rss.pl li
<alvin_quiet_mode> Title: Kody kreskowe RSS (Reduced Space Symbology) (@ rss.pl)
<iGoogle> RSS新闻：► LinuxTOY --> http://is.gd/Fb54t7 ► Bash 参考手册的 ePub 及 Mobi 格式 --> http://is.gd/i3lQQA ► Firefox 19 Beta --> http://is.gd/n3iuwu ► ScreenCloud --> http://is.gd/iDjD8G ► The Z Shell Manual 电子书版本 --> http://is.gd/FvWQZ4 ► RedHat 发布 RHEL 5.9 --> http://is.gd/k7a6Ux ► bash/zsh 的 Powerline 命令行提示 --> http://is.gd/x2WWPq
<kk> iGoogle ⇪ t: LinuxTOY
<imtxc> -rss
<iFvwm> 没有指定rss地址或者输入缩写。输入缩写可在rss地址列表里按照次序匹配： ► engadget ► linuxtoy ► ldcn ► cnbeta ► solidot ► lerosua ► imtx ► jandan ► ibm
<imtxc> rss
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<palomino|working> -rss li
<palomino|working> 还是没有
<palomino|working> 阿
<palomino|working> 出来了
<iGoogle> palomino|working: 你的blog要发布不。
<palomino|working> 我没有blog呀
<iGoogle> 破马，这都没
<palomino|working> 为何要有呢。。
<palomino|working> 我没有写日记癖阿。。
<iGoogle> 你不是喜欢分享裸照啥的嘛
<palomino|working> 没有你这样的爱好
 * iFvwm 反正外面看到的野马，都没穿过衣服。
<palomino|working> 都穿着毛衣吧
 * iFvwm 皮毛一体？
<CyrusYzGTt> 額，不是有絨毛麼
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神喜欢看裸马？
<stardiviner> Emacs下怎么跳到上一个位置？像Vim里的 ' 和 `
<iGoogle> gfrog: 驾驭
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神喜欢骑裸马？
<CyrusYzGTt> 感覺神 喜歡 爆菊
<iGoogle> gfrog: 嘎嘛，你家的马都穿衣服，你光溜溜的骑上面。
<gfrog> iGoogle: 俺家不养马的，神。。
<nopcall> 我现在是4G内存，2*2G的 想升级到8G  是买单根8G还是两根4G呢。我看了下好像单根8G比两条4G的便宜，
<palomino|working> 两根8g
<gfrog> iGoogle: 原来乃喜欢上裸马。
<palomino|working> mem[Physical: 15.6GB, 89.8% free - Swap: 7.6GB, 100.0% free]
<nopcall> palomino|working: = =，，，没那么多钱，
<palomino|working> -_-
<palomino|working> 最近内存价格暴涨
<gfrog> palomino|working: 又暴涨了？4G单条神马价了？
<palomino|working> 不知道。。
<palomino|working> 最近买的都是8g的
<palomino|working> 京东上8g的金士顿
<gfrog> palomino|working: 十一的时候出手4x4G的。
<palomino|working> 从219涨到288
<nopcall> 啊啊噉～～买单根8G还是两根4G呢。。
<palomino|working> 我买的8g*2套装，从449涨到了519
<palomino|working> 涨幅都不小
<gfrog> palomino|working: 我擦，确实涨了好多。
<palomino|working> 两根性能略好，但8g留下了扩充的可能 :) , nopcall
<iGoogle> 啥开发，要那么多内存。
<nopcall> palomino|working: 那我买根8G的加我现在的一根2G的合着用怎么样啊？
<palomino|working> 汗，这个。。
<gfrog> iGoogle: 其实就是为了挖地雷，才买的16G的
<palomino|working> 不是不行，不过没这么搭配过。。
<gfrog> iGoogle: 换内存之后挖雷一点都不卡了呢。
<iGoogle> 带物理特性的3d挖地雷？
<gfrog> iGoogle: windows自带的那个嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> 爲了 chrome的 內存泄露，我有 15.6G 內存
<iGoogle> 你小看破马了。他写的，都是gaoji货，不在乎内存的
<nopcall> palomino|working: ～～而且我打算买的是1600mhz的 但是我现在的2G的是1333mhz的。。
<palomino|working> 跟我当初理由差不多 -_- , CyrusYzGTt
<iGoogle> 。。
<CyrusYzGTt> palomino|working§ ..
<roylez> palomino|working: 你要那么多干什么？
<roylez> palomino|working: 毛片全都放内存？
<iGoogle> 他们泄露。 roylez
<palomino|working> 1600的插上你要是不设置也是按1333 , nopcall
<imtxc> libnet 这个库倒挺方便。。
<palomino|working> 只是两个内存条的时序可能不太一样 , nopcall
<palomino|working> 你可能需要手动调整 , nopcall
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> 原先12g , roylez
<palomino|working> 前天发现不够用的 , roylez
<palomino|working> 换成16了 , roylez
<nopcall> palomino|working: 好吧。我还是买单条8G的吧。。有没有推荐的牌子呢。
<palomino|working> 这个。。我一般惯用g.skill的，要是稳妥起见还是kingston的吧
<nopcall> palomino|working: 淘宝上好多kingston的假货吧。
<palomino|working> 是阿
<iGoogle> roylez: http://imagebin.org/242467
<roylez> iGoogle: out
<slxz> 主板不支持1333,最高800,而使用的是1333内存，结果是：多核运行时，复制本地文件经常出现md5值不对。而单核时却绝不有此问题，何解？
<palomino|working> ....
<iGoogle> roylez: 你啥都out。你画的？
<palomino|working> ddr3没有800这个频率吧
<zer4tul> slxz: 主板是ddr3槽？
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • libreoffice4.0 beta2不能启动。提示如下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398796 The application cannot be started. loading component library failed: file:///opt/lodev4.0/program/../program/ucpgvfs1.uno.so 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangyukunshan — 2013-01-11 13:50
<slxz> zer4tul: bios设置最高只有此选项
<zer4tul> slxz: ddr3最低800，你的内存应该是降频运行。看看插槽和金手指有没有脏吧。正常情况下不应该出现你说的情况的
<MeaCulpa> 、
<qiao> 请教一个问题，如何更改linux第一个用户的用户名呢？
<stardiviner> qiao: ch开头的一个命令，我找找
<qiao> stardiviner: thx， 我也找找看。 ;)
<stardiviner> qiao: chfn
<qiao> stardiviner: ok，thx
<qiao> stardiviner: 我试试
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 11N技术150M无线系列 MW150US支持有问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398797 11N技术150M无线系列 MW150US 系统12.04.1 驱动上识别出来了，其实我看不出安装是否正确。 主板上的集成网卡正确识别，上网无问题。usb的这个无线网卡，也显示正确联网，查看时路 …
<qiao> stardiviner: thanks very much !
<stardiviner> qiao: np
<hamo> bluezd: 不撸胸
<bluezd> hamo: 死鬼你来了
<hamo> 。。。
<hamo> bluezd: 不撸胸，晚上去还你脑去阿
<hamo> bluezd: 别叫的这么暧昧
<hamo> bluezd: 我又不是 adam8157
<huntxu> hamo: 黑貓
<bluezd> hamo: 行
<huntxu> bluezd: 全名是不擼澤東麽
<bluezd> huntxu: ......
<hamo> bluezd: 我晚上下班了去融科找你
<bluezd> hamo: 行
<bluezd> hamo: 你买本了？
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿要来帽帽？
<qiao> bluezd: 你在哪坐着呢？
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃的位置坐人了呢。
<hamo> bluezd: 恩，买了个x230
<silverzhao> linuxsir.org现在打不开了，莫非挂了吗？
<bluezd> hamo: 一对儿啊 cc adam8157
<adam8157> bluezd: 招新人了?
<hamo> bluezd: 我才不要他那个IPS屏幕
<adam8157> bluezd: 这边都是230和mba
<hamo> bluezd: 没用又贵
<bluezd> adam8157: 木有，hhkb 在你机器上不知道测什么 bug 呢
<hamo> bluezd: hhkb是谁？
<bluezd> hamo: 我旁边的 intern 用着 hhkb
<hamo> ...
<bluezd> qiao: 你猜 ~
<bluezd> adam8157: 周一来个新人
<adam8157> bluezd: 啧啧
<qiao> bluezd: 。。。猜不着么～
<gfrog> bluezd: 乃那边都是壕
<qiao> adam8157: bluezd 在哪坐着呢？
<gfrog> bluezd: 壕不撸
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕蛋
<adam8157> ..
<gfrog> hamo: 壕黑毛儿
 * hamo 帽帽都是壕啊...拜 adam8157 bluezd qiao gfrog atheism bcao
<qinglingquan> adam8157: sxiv生成的缩略图大小能不能调？
 * maplebeats hamo 你不也是么？
<gfrog> hamo: 壕黑毛儿
<hamo> maplebeats: 不是，帽帽不要我
<bluezd> gfrog: 基蛙
<maplebeats> hamo: 我是说壕= =
 * bluezd 拜 hamo 
<hamo> gfrog: 基蛙君我想说什么你懂吧
<gfrog> bluezd: 壕`不撸
<hamo> maplebeats: 我哪里是...这频道里有 adam8157 bluezd gfrog 色大象 我哪敢说壕阿
<qiao> 色象呢？
<qiao> GoodBye: ...
<ofan> hamo: 蛤蟆
<hamo> ofan: 呕饭君
 * gfrog 不扯，消失。
<bcao> hamo, 是帽帽不要你,还是HRMM不要你..
<hamo> bcao: 反正都不要我
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿，乃跟蛋蛋要幸福哦。
<huntxu> hamo: 你也x230
<bluezd> hamo: 祝幸福
<yunfan> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=33067
<kk> yunfan ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国制定光纤到户标准
<iFvwm> Ξ
<atheism> hamo: 我被躺枪阿
<hamo> atheism: lol
 * hamo 装电脑去...
<atheism> hamo: 从手机看，除了adam8157敢和我拼一下，其他人谁敢跟我比砸核桃？
<ofan> hamo: 新工作？
<atheism> hamo: adam8157 , 改天让大家见识一下你们的情侣机阿
<gfrog> atheism: 壕，还有核桃
<adam8157> ...
<atheism> gfrog: ...总不能拿脑门做测试吧
<hamo> atheism: 你跟 adam8157 对脑门？
<roylez> hamo: 黑毛炸
<hamo> roylez: ...
 * bluezd atheism 你居然也来了 ......
<hamo> roylez: 装电脑呢》。。
<roylez> hamo: 台湾的手续快办好了
<roylez> hamo: 月底入侵
<hamo> roylez: 要去湾湾啦
<hamo> roylez: 赶紧搞个湾湾妹纸回来..萌萌的那种
<hamo> adam8157: 那个硬盘针怎么搞！
<atheism> bluezd: adam8157 ，现在打台球老输，过来吹水
<bluezd> atheism: 你赢过吗？
<atheism> bluezd: ^^^ adam8157
<hamo> ...
<gfrog> hamo: 求背台单车回来啊
<hamo> gfrog: 我不去阿亲
<hamo> gfrog: 是主席去阿亲
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog> hamo: 啊，看串行了
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋跑了，发现rh的就都出来了。看来是怀念蛋蛋。
<roylez> gfrog: hamo 亲你了
<gfrog> roylez: 求背单车啊。
<hamo> gfrog: 堪忧啊
<hamo> iGoogle: 淡淡在帽帽是大众情人呢，嗯嗯
<gfrog> hamo: 昨晚三点睡啊，精神恍惚啊。
<roylez> gfrog: 不带
<iGoogle> hamo: 理解
<gfrog> roylez: 主席亲
<hamo> gfrog: 想淡淡啦
<gfrog> hamo: 想他有钱赚嘛？
<atheism> iGoogle: 我主要怀念赢球的感觉
<roylez> gfrog: 我只想在那边买点牛轧糖，另外就是共党炮弹钢刀
<iGoogle> hamo: 最近你闷骚
<gfrog> adam8157: 求分钱。
 * hamo 连 atheism 都来了，看来RH的大家真是想淡淡了
<stardiviner> Linux下怎么看CPU是多少核的？
<iGoogle> atheism: 你不是被说，从来没赢过的？
<gfrog> roylez: 连槟榔都不带呀。。
<hamo> roylez: 买1T牛轧糖 快递到北京 cc adam8157
<gfrog> roylez: 槟榔不带就不带了，带个西施也行
<roylez> hamo: 买不起
<hamo> roylez: 对，还有槟榔西施
<atheism> hamo: 不要这么说阿，淡淡和你私奔之后。。。
<atheism> iGoogle: 众口铄金阿
<iGoogle> gfrog: 想吃槟榔？ tw的那种，你不会吃的
<iGoogle> 是嫉妒你？
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神，乃看全好伐，是槟榔西施啦
<iGoogle> gfrog: 你以为那西施能藏入体内？
<atheism> iGoogle: 我对淡淡常年保持80%以上的胜率阿
<iFvwm> Ξ
<iGoogle> atheism: 哦。原来蛋蛋这么脆弱
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 【讨论】原来ubuntu还认显卡的模拟输出和数字输出口 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398800 我是三星的740N显示器是模拟接口的（VGA？）自带一个模拟数字转接头。因为显卡（N9600GSO)显卡自带两种接口，所以一直接在模拟口。自从安装上UBUNTU系统，显示器分辨率从 …
<atheism> iGoogle: 不是应该得出我很强么。。。
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神，树莓派有没有小型一点的linux系统啊？
<gfrog> iGoogle: 100-200M的
<roylez> atheism: 你是哪里来的？RH？
<iGoogle> atheism: 打台球，我的理解是，如果水平高，几乎应该是90%以上的胜率。
<hamo> roylez: 他是RH淡淡的基友之一
<iGoogle> gfrog: openelec小
<roylez> hamo: 哦
<iGoogle> 是bin的，似乎
<gfrog> iGoogle: 基本做不了啥，我要挂usb，nfs export啊
<iGoogle> 那基本系统，把X删除嘛
<atheism> roylez: 是阿。。。
<gfrog> hamo: 之一。。 蛋蛋的后宫很大嘛？
<iGoogle> 似乎不是udev哦。你挂usb，不好处理。
<irc_user> rh的啊
<irc_user> 敬仰如滔滔江水,连绵不绝...................
<atheism> iGoogle: 那就90%吧，相信adam8157也不会有异议～
<adam8157> atheism: 扯淡
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<atheism> adam8157: 要实事求是
<iGoogle> atheism: lol
<adam8157> atheism: 扯淡
<adam8157> atheism: 羽毛球我就认了
<atheism> adam8157: 羽毛球我还不认呢。。。 那都100%了
<hamo> ...
 * hamo 哎...
<iGoogle> 好吗。这下蛋蛋栽了。。。
<iFvwm> 谁那么无聊啊。nnnnnd adam8157 你又咋了。
<iGoogle> lol
<hamo> iGoogle: 神你这bot碉堡了
 * gfrog 同学们，今天我们学一个成语，叫：恼羞成怒
 * hamo 学习
<iGoogle> hamo: 这bot有同情心，知道吧
<iGoogle> gfrog: +
 * CyrusYzGTt 鼓掌
 * hamo 谁来推荐个DE？
 * hamo kde好用否？
<atheism> adam8157: 唉，丧心病狂阿
 * gfrog 信Qt，得永生。
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 怎么让屏幕显示启动信息，把 quiet splash 去掉都无效 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398802 就一直黄屏，然后就启动成功了，有时候卡在哪里都不知道。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaomifeng — 2013-01-11 15:24
<roylez> gfrog: 会英文不？
<gfrog> roylez: 不会呢
<roylez> gfrog: 炸渣渣 http://donmelton.com/2013/01/10/safari-is-released-to-the-world/
<kk> roylez ⇪ ti: Safari is released to the world
 * gfrog 出门真没脸跟人说学过英文，口不能言，手不能书。
 * hamo 捂脸
<atheism> hamo: 娇羞阿
<hamo> roylez: 我要是能有你和 adam8157 的英语那么gaoji就好了
<roylez> gfrog hamo 你们继续搞基，我下班了
<gfrog> roylez: 恭送主席
 * gfrog 这个恭。。 跟出*那个是一个字嘛？ @_@
<hamo> gfrog: 恩，可以理解为送主席出恭
<atheism> gfrog: 是
<hamo> gfrog: 也可以理解成把恭 送给主席
<hamo> http://e.baidu.com/2012xiang/index.html
<kk> hamo 啥, ⇪ 百度翔计划 - 助力百万中小企业成长
<gfrog> hamo: 出恭意思是指越出常规；超出范围，与众不同；超出一般，从元代起，科举考场中设有“出恭”、“入敬”牌，以防士子擅离座位。士子入厕须先领此牌。因此俗称入厕为出恭。
<atheism> hamo: 度娘口味好重
<hamo> atheism: 大门口摆这一个巨大的牌子，每次进门看到就感觉怪怪的
<iFvwm> Ξ
<adam8157> gfrog: 我刚传统rt成功了么?
<adam8157> gfrog: 因为我看到那个推还有thread
<gfrog> adam8157: 没看到，你被我block掉了，XD
 * hamo XDDDD
<adam8157> Lyric: ping, 传统rt带上原来的thread 信息还有用么?
<adam8157> gfrog: 说正经的
<Lyric> adam8157: 有
<gfrog> adam8157: 显然有用，经常有又rt又reply的
<adam8157> Lyric: 就是说只fo我的也是能看到这种有thread信息的传统rt?
<Lyric> adam8157: 对的。
<adam8157> Lyric: great
<Lyric> adam8157: 不对
 * gfrog 果然恭没有其他奇怪的意思。不然帝都那个恭王府也不能叫恭王府了。
<adam8157> Lyric: 啊?
<Lyric> 新版的twitter改了这个策略
<adam8157> ...
<Lyric> adam8157: 之前是看不到，现在看得到了
<adam8157> Lyric: 壳酱好权威
<adam8157> Lyric: 那就好
<Lyric> adam8157: 之前只要带了thread信息就看不到，现在能看到
<Lyric> adam8157: 嗯
<hamo> Lyric: 你是壳酱？
<Lyric> hamo: 嗯
<gfrog> hamo: 是喵酱 Lyric
<adam8157> atheism: 坏人
<atheism> adam8157: :)
<hamo> adam8157: 敢不卖萌不？
<ofan> py还是速度太慢
<zer4tul> hamo: 在壳酱面前卖萌纯属班门弄斧啊
<hamo> zer4tul: 对阿，淡淡图样图森破了
<mofaph> 问个关于 Emacs 的问题。有没有人使用 magit 时，提交信息不能输入中文？
<iGoogle> 这nick不好，脑壳糨糊。
<stardiviner> 正在尝试用emacs写vimscript脚本。。。。
<stardiviner> 多么和谐的事情啊
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 不小心将/etc/passwd中的root的名字改了…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398807 不小心将/etc/passwd中的root的名字改了…… “ rhaoot :x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash” 现在如何处理啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qiushui_90 — 2013-01-11 15:53
<imtxc> GoodBye: 额 还没换回nick啊，给我推荐一部非常非常难看懂的电影
<adam8157> imtxc: 穆赫兰道
<imtxc> adam8157: 恩，听说过这个，据说要看好几遍的样子。。。
 * imtxc 智商不够用了，看几部片锻炼一下。
<ofan> imtxc: 灰太狼
<MeaCu1pa> O
<ofan> imtxc: 蓝猫3k问
<imtxc> ofan: 好片
<imtxc> ofan: 我都看过了啊关键
<imtxc> ofan: 就等今年的灰太狼呢
<MeaCu1pa> ofan: VPN不给力，登不上
<ofan> imtxc: 温故知新
<ofan> MeaCu1pa: 手机？
<nopcall> 。。囧 编译个FF18 竟然超过3G的硬盘空间。
<MeaCu1pa> 尼玛上了，前两天不行。难道是酒店。
<ofan> MeaCu1pa: 是酒店
<MeaCu1pa> 尼玛酒店都封。
<MeaCu1pa> pptp看了不靠谱
<imtxc> ofan: 我也想换VPN，SSH 连接多的时候不靠谱啊。。
<ofan> MeaCu1pa: 酒店网差，跟pptp没啥关系把
<ofan> imtxc: 谁让你链接那么多
<MeaCu1pa> 擦再差也该连的到
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋，乃还有专门的歌呢： 许飞 - 淡淡的歌
<MeaCu1pa> lol
<ofan> MeaCu1pa: 公共场所的网，能获取ip就不错了
<maplebeats> MeaCu1pa: 你开房开这么久？
<MeaCu1pa> http://bit.ly/WwUOP5
<kk> MeaCu1pa 啥, ⇪ IBM crowned patent king for 20th year in a row | Business Tech - CNET News
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 你住得啥酒店啊，很多酒店的网速都很好
<MeaCu1pa> 18 摸臭哄哄的troll
<MeaCu1pa> 佛山 intercontinental , 晚上老断
<imtxc> MeaCu1pa: 公共场所的网络做了很多的限制啊。。。
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 洲际啊，18摸就是奢糜啊
<MeaCu1pa> 我宁可网快
<GoodBye> imtxc: 武侠.
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 解决安装完系统重启后显示grub rescue_启动异常案例 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398809 解决安装完系统重启后显示grub rescue_启动异常案例 本人：说新不新说老不老（资历） 说老呢，本人安装过最早的Xlinux,红旗linux,红帽子，ubuntu8.xx，magiclinux 说新呢，好长时 …
<imtxc> GoodBye: 哦
<yunfan> freeflying: 手机什么时候出啊
<freeflying> yunfan: 不知道啊
<yunfan> freeflying: 我就不换手机了 等着你们的出来
 * adam8157 求mark赠送
 * hamo 铜球
<freeflying> yunfan: 据说先支持galaxy nexus
<yunfan> adam8157: 你已经投奔nexus了
<yunfan> freeflying: 不是说你们自己也要出硬件嘛
<freeflying> yunfan: 我不知道啊
<yunfan> 感冒难受
<imtxc> 求支持 9100
<hamo> 求赠送支持的手机
<imtxc> hamo: 不是你家的么，还不发一个？
<hamo> freeflying: ^^^^
<hamo> adam8157: ^^^^
<yunfan> adam8157: 你还搞soc咩
<adam8157> yunfan: pc的soc?
<yunfan> adam8157: 额 SoC
<yunfan> exclude atom*
<adam8157> yunfan: 单片机呗
<yunfan> adam8157: 是啊
<hamo> yunfan: 淡淡只要是ji都搞的
<yunfan> hamo: 那你呢？ 尾巴怎么没了
<adam8157> yunfan: 你想说异构的嵌入式系统...  这并不是soc啊
<yunfan> adam8157: 怎么不是？
<adam8157> yunfan: 那几个arm的image就是我们team的人搞的
<hamo> adam8157: 不是吧？
<adam8157> hamo: 是
<zer4tul> yunfan: 有尾巴的那是蝌蚪，不是蛤蟆
<hamo> adam8157: 不是吧？
<adam8157> 台湾 ike.pan
<adam8157> hamo: 是
<yunfan> adam8157: 哼哼 你说ac100么那是人家先自己弄 再被你地收编的吧 我可是那个频道的资深潜水用户  黑历史我熟得很
<adam8157> yunfan: 现在是按arm芯片分的吧
<adam8157> yunfan: 我还没看
<yunfan> adam8157: 我只知道以前是产品来 你看之前的那些仓库就知道了
<atheism> adam8157: 贵司要出手机么？
<yunfan> adam8157: 我只是问你自己研究不研究 没问你公司啊
<yunfan> mcu好像也是个打热门
<adam8157> yunfan: wanna
<adam8157> atheism: 晓不得
<atheism> adam8157: 求试用阿
<adam8157> atheism: 我也想啊
<atheism> adam8157: linux today 很早就嚷嚷贵司手机的事情
 * adam8157 问 伊能静姓什么 之前全名是啥
<hamo> adam8157: 姓伊阿
<yunfan> 伊能静是对面的 不知道喝毛茶
<hamo> adam8157: 弱蛋
<adam8157> hamo: 姓伊能
<atheism> adam8157: 这是岛国姓？
<adam8157> hamo: 之前全名伊能静香 因为她继父是日本人
<hamo> adam8157: 你说的那个ike居然不是developer...是个FE
<hamo> adam8157: 静香？
<zer4tul> atheism: 是的
<adam8157> hamo: 私聊
<hamo> adam8157: 那大雄呢？
<atheism> adam8157: 博学阿！！！
<hamo> adam8157: 有静香不能没有大雄阿
 * adam8157  哦 错了 全名伊能静江
 * hamo 弱蛋
<zer4tul> 蛤蟆变得好快
<atheism> hamo 反射弧很短～
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕蛋实际上是做手机去了？
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿乃呢？
<hamo> gfrog: 壕蛋gaoji呢
<atheism> gfrog: 就adam8157那个手机，能做出来NOKIA1600？
<gfrog> atheism: 懦鸡鸭1600上能跑ubuntu那就相当牛啦。
<atheism> hamo:  壕蛋gaoji呢。。。 所以只有你能打字？。。。
<atheism> hamo: 我是不是发现了点啥。。。
<gfrog> atheism: 大家都懂得。
<atheism> gfrog: got it
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 为什么Ubuntu论坛查看图片很慢?
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 想通过PXE方式安装Ubuntu，但是提示no boot filename received http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398817 tftpd32配置好了，另一台电脑开机以后可以看到连接上来了，但是却提示no boot filename received。 已经制定了boot file 为pxelinux.0。 ubuntu-8.04.4-alternate-i386\install\netboot\ubuntu-installe …
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马沃king
<palomino|working> .........
<gfrog> palomino|working: 其他人都下班下线，乃是上线。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 新手安装第三步就装不下去了。。。求助啊！折腾死人了。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398818 新手求问：安装第三步的安装类型里是空的分区表，如图 Screenshot from 2013-01-11 09_20_18.png 下面是分区的信息 求帮忙啊。。。。非常感谢！！！ sudo fdisk -l Disk /dev/sda: 2 …
<nopcall> 各位有用firefox的么？ 怎么看视屏的时候 关闭了页面flash的进程还是没有关闭啊。久了之后cpu温度直接到了60多度
<liuhangbin> kk, 看不到图片，直接用fdisk 分区行吗？
<kk> liuhangbin, 如果我说可以吗？ ㍪ 新年快乐，春节: 29.24天
<liuhangbin> kk, 我不太清楚你要干什么？分区吗？
<kk> liuhangbin, OK，我会做。 ㍪ 新年快乐，春节: 29.24天
<dchxcrow> google是不上去了呢
<dchxcrow> ？？
<dchxcrow> 没人么？
<erhandsome> dchxcrow:要翻墙
<dchxcrow> ipv6 也不行了么？
<erhandsome> ipv6不清楚,貌似也要翻
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 起动器自动隐藏的发现 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398819 我的电脑用的是GT8600的显卡，今天偶然发现用currently-update的 私有驱动(304)后起动器设为自动隐藏，鼠标指过去启动器也不显示了，而换为 310的驱动后就一切正常，看来这个和驱动有很大关系。以此共 …
<huntxu> adam8157: .
<adam8157> .
<huntxu> adam8157: rtnl 是嘛東東，簡單說下
<adam8157> huntxu: 一个socket 内核态和用户态可以用它交互
<adam8157> huntxu: 就是说的netlink
<huntxu> adam8157: 簡單講就是socket？
<adam8157> huntxu: dui
<huntxu> adam8157: 文件系統中通常出現的位置？
<adam8157> huntxu: FS中? 不知道....
<huntxu> adam8157: 用戶態程序，怎麽訪問到
<adam8157> huntxu: 读那个socket就是了
<adam8157> huntxu: udev就是这么交互的
<huntxu> adam8157: 那個socket在哪啊。。。
<dchxcrow> google ipv6 是不是今天挂了呢
<adam8157> huntxu: https://www.kernel.org/doc/man-pages/online/pages/man7/netlink.7.html
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: netlink(7) - Linux manual page
<huntxu> adam8157: 嚓，你直接告訴我 man 7 netlink 就完了嘛...
<huntxu> 第一個問題，就該這麽回答
<adam8157> ..
<huntxu> adam8157: 這麽說，sysfs是這個的一個alternative?
<adam8157> huntxu: 很多都是sysfs里的动作信息 比如硬件热拔插的反应   但是是不是alter 我不知道
<huntxu> adam8157: 這個相對來說更原始點的感覺？
<huntxu> adam8157: rtnl相對來說更原始點的感覺？
<adam8157> huntxu: rtnl 是所谓routing netlink, 我就不懂了...
<huntxu> adam8157: 唔，好多family
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 双显N卡怎么安装显卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398823 ubuntu12.10怎么安装N卡驱动，我的电脑是 Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000+NVIDIA GeForce GT 630M 双显卡的，哪位大哥能给个详细点的教程，最好不是英文的教程 统计信息: 发表于 由 zssbqzxss5 — 2013-01-11 19:51
 * adam8157 唔... fcitx会重置键位...
<huntxu> 好久沒升級fcitx了。。。
<huntxu> 2月份編譯的 =.=
<adam8157> huntxu: gentoo?
<huntxu> adam8157: arch
<iamfbi> 有谁编译过E17不？
<iamfbi> 有问题求助
<dchxcrow> 有使用ipv6上google的么？
<tristan1> 有，昨晚刚试完……
<tristan1> miredo伪ipv6
<dchxcrow> 现在可以用么？用ipv6上google的服务，邮箱，reader之类的
<dchxcrow> tristan1:  现在可以用么？用ipv6上google的服务，邮箱，reader之类的
<tristan1> 搜索可以，gmail和reader没测试过。
<tristan1> dchxcrow: 因为速度还是太慢
<dchxcrow> tristan1: 我的今天所有的服务都不能用了
<tristan1> dchxcrow: 确实挂了……
<tristan1> dchxcrow: 昨晚还能用啊。
 * adam8157 我能上啊
<dchxcrow> tristan1: 全挂了？我的是今天上午11点左右开始的
<dchxcrow> adam8157: 你用的是ipv6的么？
 * adam8157 完了 功夫网开始测试了  我用的ipv6 tunnel没事儿
<tristan1> dchxcrow: 我昨天凌晨用的，但是今天下午就上不去了
<dchxcrow> tristan1: 如果只是它自己down掉了就没关系，等等应该就好了
<dchxcrow> tristan1: 我今天早上的时候还好的，中午才开始的
<tristan1> dchxcrow: 是不是应该改一下hosts了
<dchxcrow> tristan1: 应该不是被qiang了，要不然不会所有的都用不了吧
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<tristan1> dchxcrow: qiang对ipv6也有影响，所以不排除这次是定向的……
<imtxc> google reader  怎么了
<dchxcrow> imtxc: 用ipv6登不上了
<imtxc> dchxcrow: 我的意思是现在好像用什么都登陆不了了 404
<dchxcrow> imtxc: 我的所有google的服务都不行了，不过我用的是ipv6，不知道是不是和这个有关
<tristan1> imtxc: ssh可以……当然我是ipv4的。
<imtxc> GoodBye: 你能打开google reader么
<imtxc> tristan1: ...我也ssh啊
<GoodBye> imtxc: 不翻强都可以.
<tristan1> imtxc: 我用的是cjb
<tristan1> GoodBye: 不稳定 - -
<GoodBye> tristan1: 很稳定.
<tristan1> GoodBye: 经常看着看着就不能载入
<GoodBye> tristan1: ssl.
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • {求救}用remastersys备份的系统用unetbootin烧到U盘启动失败， http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398825 实体机上启动时光标闪聊两下没那，接这进入win系统啦 可是虚拟机中启动Ok，上图 不知怎么回事？？ 看过一些帖子说要吧vesamenu退换成原版的，我换啦，可是还是不行 统 …
<tristan1> GoodBye: 现在默认就是https吧
<imtxc> GoodBye: 现在好了刚才抽风
<GoodBye> imtxc: .
<dchxcrow> 我的还不行啊
<abine> 除了搜索
<abine> 其他的都不用谷歌的
<abine> 服务
<tristan1> abine: 搜索用duckduckgo……
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 那谷歌可以去si了
<tristan1> 然后国事问度娘……
<abine> 从不问毒娘
<erhandsome> 果实度娘会说根据相关法律法规.....
<abine> 上面都是竞价排名的广告
<erhandsome> 感觉还是google的结果最好
<tristan1> erhandsome: 必然的，但有的时候半天出不来结果
<abine> 白毒一下你就中招了
<erhandsome> 没办法,但我仍然坚持用google
<abine> 两个都不想用
<erhandsome> 应为要用google买了vpn
<erhandsome> 现在vpn也被封了
<erhandsome> 你们可以直接用ip的
<abine> 最好有第三方的搜索服务
<erhandsome> http://203.208.46.148/
<kk> erhandsome ⇪ ti: Google
<tristan1> kk: 这个地址是？能否提供下hosts～
<kk> tristan1, 什么是“本”是指什么？ ㍭ 新年快乐，春节: 29.08天
<erhandsome> kk是机器人
<eexp> 有病，搜索很快
<tristan1> erhandsome: 额……out了
<eexp> 百度，搜索技术性的，从来搜索不到
<abine> 蛋疼
<abine> 那个有病照样垃圾
<eexp> 有病和zf关系好
<abine> 败毒只会搜索到广告
<erhandsome> 用搜霸吧,这个更快 哈哈
<abine> 还有木马
<abine> 你们搜索一下木马
<tristan1> eexp: 我倒是常用有病翻译
<abine> 用百毒搜
<abine> 看看吧
<alpha080> duckduckgo
<abine> 旁边居然有个全场网购木马
<abine> 的关键字广告
<tristan1> 有ABP嘛
<abine> 用上树莓派当下载器真的很安逸
<abine> 只怪没有那么多的硬盘空间来存货
<tristan1> abine: 正想买呢，多少软妹币
<abine> 日夜不停的洗刷刷
<abine> 便宜
<alpha080> 275
<abine> 国产的298
<tristan1> 算上配件？
<abine> 带运费310
<abine> 配件另外的
<abine> 你要什么配件自己另外买
<alpha080> 我花了快400
<abine> 就是一个板子
<tristan1> 壳、SD卡、无线模块等等
<abine> 我买了两块
<abine> 一块英国版，一块是国产的
<alpha080> 加了无线网卡，等
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 那个英国产的质量比较好
<alpha080> 可以外接存储啊
<abine> 国产的有点文帝
<tristan1> 能到高清播放器么，我要求不高，720p就行……
<abine> 问题
<abine> 1080P完美播放
<abine> 我实验过了
<alpha080> 你买了视频解码？
<abine> 不用买的视频解码
<alpha080> 还是超频了？
<abine> 里面带了h264的解码器
<abine> 安装OPENELEC
<abine> 超频很简单
<tristan1> 树莓派可以硬解吧，所以才能上1080
<abine> 就是可以硬解码啊
<imtxc> 终于把google的腰酸背疼问题解决了lol
<imtxc> 流畅啊
<abine> 看高清超级舒服
<abine> 嗯
<erhandsome> imtxc: 咋解决的
<tristan1> abine: 请给个卖家地址吧
<abine> 你要英国产的吗？
<tristan1> 对
<imtxc> erhandsome: vpn
<abine> 我在淘宝买的
<abine> 350元
<abine> 隔天发货
<erhandsome> imtxc: 好多协议都被封了,我vps上搭建的openvpn挂了
<abine> 保证是英国产的
<imtxc> erhandsome: 哎，就这样残喘吧，谁知道还能坚持多久
<erhandsome> imtxc:你怎么连上的
<abine> 英国产的和国产的电子元件质量是不一样的
<imtxc> erhandsome: 我好像可以啊。。。pptp
<tristan1> abine: 了解
<imtxc> erhandsome: 实在不行你就ssh吧
<abine> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.57.W48asb&id=16188941402
<abine> 我就是在这家买的
<abine> 产品为原装裸板，全新未使用过；MODEL B, 不带任何配件，配件需个人自己购买
<erhandsome> imtxc:在用着ob-openssh,不过时不时的慢得要死...
<abine> 国产的板子有些不稳定
<abine> 经常有黑屏闪屏
<abine> 相同的系统
<abine> 英国版的板子不会有黑屏的现象
<abine> 英国的板子上印刷字体比较细小
<tristan1> 装上xbmc当播放器用（ipad远程操控
<abine> 可以的
<abine> 我就是用手机就可以遥控了
<abine> 完美运行
<abine> 安装很简单的
<imtxc> erhandsome: 只上google用？
<erhandsome> imtxc: 不是,还有些别的
<imtxc> erhandsome: o
<\rs> adam8157: fcitx 升級還會重置輸入法(rime)
<adam8157> \rs: 我那个是因为xmodmap被fcitx-keyboard清了  启动顺序调整下就好了
<adam8157> \rs: rime好使?
<tristan1> adam8157: 对繁体中文输入支持很好
<adam8157> tristan1: 我倒是没这个需求
<tristan1> rime最大的优势就是这个了
<leyle> 有用 pps 在 64bit机器上看电影的么
<imtxc> pps 不是卡的要死么
<tristan1> imtxc: 是啊，卡死
<imtxc> tristan1: 所以不看它
<Stone_lei> ..
<imtxc> GoodBye: 那个种子有好几个停到99.98了
<leyle> 额，纳雍啥子看？
<Stone_lei> 你这个回答犀利
<imtxc> GoodBye: 求续种
<leyle> 64bit机器装不上 pps
<imtxc> leyle: 直接网页看嘛， 搜狐视频里面的挺清晰的
<imtxc> leyle: 浏览器能干的事情 干嘛一定要装客户端呢
<erhandsome> 下载吧...
<leyle> imtxc: 内容太少了
<erhandsome> 下载的和在线的清晰度不能比呀
<imtxc> 就是网页上广告比较烦人
<imtxc> 一到晚上就是杜雷斯
<imtxc> 用它的谁半夜看电视剧啊
<tristan1> imtxc: 半夜睡不着，看韩剧的大有人在吧 > <
<erhandsome>   哈哈  屏蔽掉吧
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • 软件安装：无法定位软件包，依赖。求大神解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398828 sudo apt-get install girlfriend 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 E: 无法定位软件包 girlfriend 下列软件包有未满足的依赖关系： librpm3 : …
<\rs> adam8157: 对
<Stone_lei> linux的问题还是有很多哦
<Stone_lei> 尤其在X-WINDOWS下面
<linyu> 问个irc的问题啊，为啥在用户列表里有的用户名前面有个+号？
<imtxc> linyu: +v 了
<Stone_lei> 你用的什么软件？
<imtxc> linyu: 在频道+m 的时候 好像只有+v 和 +o 的可以说话
<linyu> stone_lei:我用的是irssi.
<imtxc> test
<kk> imtxc, 点点点. ㍯ 新年快乐，春节: 29.04天
<linyu> imtxc:这个我在手册上看过，+v是 have voice.你看在这个频道里面 alvin_quiet_mode这个用户就有个+号。
<linyu> test
<imtxc> linyu: 对啊
<kk> linyu, 点点点. ㍯ 新年快乐，春节: 29.04天
<linyu> 最近迷上了irc。感觉这个工具好有geek味道
<imtxc> yunfan: mosh 在nat下的机器不能用？
<black_angel> 兄弟，irc 只是协议，不是工具
<linyu> black_angel:呵呵
<maplebeats> linyu: ....geek是啥
<black_angel> 还有比我更白的人呀
<cfy> maplebeats: geek就是企鹅啊
<cfy> maplebeats: 就是你啊
<black_angel> geek 就是电影《冲浪企鹅》里面那个嘛
<cfy> maplebeats: 毕业设计好了么？
<maplebeats> cfy: .......
<linyu> ......
<maplebeats> cfy: 毕设明天去搞了，该死的被坑了
<cfy> maplebeats: 什么意思？明天我毕业设计实物检查。。。
<maplebeats> cfy: .... 我擦，你们这也太快了吧
<maplebeats> cfy: 我开题报告都没还没交。。。
<cfy> maplebeats: 是啊。。。
<cfy> maplebeats: 我们现在不用开题报告了。。
<maplebeats> cfy: 呃。。。
<linyu> cfy:你们现在交了实物，下学期不是没啥事做了
<cfy> maplebeats: 你怎么被坑了？
<cfy> linyu: 还有个答辩
<jusss> maplebeats:  /sys/power/state 里 只有mem和只有disk的区别
<maplebeats> cfy: 机密。。。
<maplebeats> jusss: 啥？
<cfy> maplebeats: geek....
<jusss> maplebeats: 我表达不清楚...
<maplebeats> jusss: 我里面也只有mem disk
<maplebeats> cfy: 你是geek，你全家都是
<cfy> maplebeats: @_@,geek明明是褒义词啊
<jusss> maplebeats: 只有mem的意思是?
<black_angel> @@
<maplebeats> jusss:我怎么知道@@
<maplebeats> cfy: 夸你呢:)
<cfy> maplebeats: hi geek
<jusss> cfy: 你平时会echo disk|sudo tee /sys/power/state吗?
<maplebeats> cfy: ....
<cfy> jusss: 这是干啥的？
<debianer> 请问，小米可以装ubuntu手机系统吗？
<maplebeats> jusss: echo “mem” > /sys/power/state 这相当于待机
<maplebeats> echo “disk” > /sys/power/state 这相当于休眠
<jusss> cfy: 你不知道?
<maplebeats> jusss: 我用百度都搜出来了。。。
<cfy> maplebeats: jusss: 我记得我是命令的，好像是pm-suspend
<cfy> maplebeats: jusss: 还有啥事件绑定休眠
<maplebeats> debianer: 我看不行，ubuntu系统好像对GPU有限制
<jusss> cfy: 它们的区别
<cfy> jusss: 不知道啥区别，不过你打这么多不累么。。。。
<debianer> 有什么要求
<maplebeats> debianer: 等它发出来了再说吧。。。
<jusss> cfy: 我想是不是谁在谁工作,只有mem的时候,把东东都存mem里?
 * maplebeats 谁送我个galaxy neuxs啊
<jusss> maplebeats: 它们哪个省点?
<imtxc> 。。。 难道我们小区把udp都封了？
<cfy> jusss: 不明白
 * adam8157 铜球
<jusss> 我应该Man什么能理解这个?
<maplebeats> jusss: 省？men当然费电了啊。。明显用disk好些。。。但是速度慢
<maplebeats> adam8157: 壕，送我一个吧
<jusss> maplebeats: Soga
<adam8157> maplebeats: 我还在用stupid phone啊...
<maplebeats> adam8157: 佛曰:那个啥
<tenzu> 还不睡觉
<maplebeats> tenzu: 疼疼你要干啥 = -=
<tenzu> maplebeats: 我就是上来看看
<maplebeats> tenzu: 抓人？
<adam8157> tenzu: 教授好啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋
<adam8157> gfrog: 壕个鬼...
<gfrog> tenzu: 疼叫兽
 * adam8157 真想ban了乱叫的 nnnnd
<tenzu> adam8157:  阿当你还在帝都么？
<adam8157> tenzu: 在阿
<tenzu> gfrog: 吉娃娃
<adam8157> tenzu: 哈哈哈
<gfrog> adam8157: 犇蛋蛋
<adam8157> gfrog: 吉娃娃
 * gfrog 乃们俩串通好的是吧？
<tenzu> adam8157: 我还以为你去了C记总部
<adam8157> tenzu: 唉...
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃以前经常接触捷克的同事嘛？
<gfrog> adam8157: 感脚他们什么做事风格？
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯 几个开发和两个pm
<adam8157> gfrog: 蛮认真的啊
<maplebeats> adam8157: 怎么不骗一个妹子，就可以移民了
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧。。。 原来哪都有靠谱的跟不靠谱的
<tenzu> 接客slow fuck
<gfrog> adam8157: tenzu bash 是在哪限制一个命令行的最大长度的？
<tenzu> gfrog: 完全不知道
<adam8157> gfrog: 我擦 这个问题我遇到过...
<gfrog> adam8157: 然后呢？
<adam8157> gfrog: 但是忘掉了, 总之, 改不了
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 好干脆
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 遇到什么问题了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 当时后头要接几万个参数...
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 看看我能不能帮
<gfrog> adam8157: 写到脚本里估计也没辙是吧？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不行
<gfrog> adam8157: 啊，我这也差不多，几百个device扔进一个guest
<tenzu> 你们都是参数男
<black_angel> 哈哈，参数男
<Stone_L> irc用什么软件好用？
<dell> .
<dell> 怎么加进来会显示ip?...
<black_angel> Stone_L, 无解，你爱用什么就用什么
<Stone_L> 是吧 我换了几个 感觉都差不多
<dell> Stone_L: quassel还不错
<gfrog> adam8157: getconf ARG_MAX 用这个查是2621440，这是字节数？ 这么大肿么还会不够。。
<Stone_L> 就看你喜欢什么样的
<Stone_L> dell：我现在用的CHAT 这个 感觉还可以
<adam8157> gfrog: 那个不是命令行的吧
<dell> Stone_L: 我是ubuntu预装的quassel...
<Stone_L> dell：哦
<gfrog> adam8157: 据说是exec()的
<gfrog> adam8157: 继续翻文档。
<adam8157> gfrog: 那个应该是bash之后 例如c程序的栈的
<Stone_L> dell：我之前也用了下 empathy
<adam8157> gfrog: o
<imtxc> Stone_L: weechat || pidgin
<dell> Stone_L: empathy在kubuntu下有点小问题...
<Stone_L> dell:感觉界面看起还可以
<dell> 所以转quassel
<Stone_L> dell：哦
<gfrog> adam8157: 啊，擦，我知道肿么搞了。 qemu有readconfig参数，就是干这事儿的，哈。
<gfrog> adam8157: 让丫启动之后自己读去吧。
<Stone_L> 睡了  你们慢聊
<adam8157> 我也afk
<dell> Stone_L: 晚安
<linyu> help here.
<black_angel> ask
<linyu> 在irc里面你在频道里面你对某个人说话
<black_angel> msg 前面加个 /
<linyu> 比方说和black_angle说话在公共频道里面说话
<black_angel> /msg
<black_angel> /msg somebody
<linyu> 名字加冒号是自动生成还是手动打字上去的？
<linyu> ‘/msg’是私聊啊
<linyu> black_angle:是这样的方式说话
<black_angel> linyu, 直接输入名字
<black_angel> linyu, 利用 TAB 键补全
<linyu> black_angle,哦，逗号也可以哈，你给我说话的时候，你的名字高亮了
<black_angel> linyu, 你白得可以呀
<linyu> black_angel: 这是我第二天用irc
<linyu> 还在阅读手册
<black_angel> linyu, 就几个操作命令，其他的都用不上
<MrYJ> 请教一下～有没有pidgin登陆新浪微博的教程～推荐一下啊～
<linyu> black_angel: irc
<black_angel> MrYJ, 问下度娘
<linyu> black_angel: irc里面有没有好友的概念呢
<black_angel> linyu, 没有
<imtxc> linyu: 跟符号没有关系的
<linyu> 应该是没有的吧，这个是从icq开始才有好友概念的。
<imtxc> linyu: 这里有基友的概念
<black_angel> linyu, imtxc 说得对
<black_angel> 这里除了基友，没有雌性生物存在
 * linyu 找呀找呀找基友
<black_angel> 应该是没有雌性细胞体存在
<linyu> black_angel: 真滴，我明天怂恿几个妹子进来看看
<black_angel> linyu, 如果你搞进来了，你就人才了
<imtxc> linyu: 你就能混成这里的大牛
<linyu> black_angel: 额，是妹子，不过长得像大婶
<linyu> 我只能怂恿我们实验室的
<black_angel> linyu, 你也可以慰藉一下 imtxc 的
<linyu> imtxc:忍忍，明天有新鲜的妹子了
<ballcat> 有人升到3.7内核后遇到这个问题吗？ http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-944996-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html?sid=ed39deea0c525c44c58ae0aa131cf907
<imtxc> 。。。。。。
<linyu> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-944996-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html?sid=ed39deea0c525c44c58ae0aa131cf907
 * imtxc momo black_angel linyu
 * black_angel 可不想被 momo
 * twang 我- -#
 * linyu momo back
<ballcat> 机器坏了之前的密码丢了 T.T 。。
<linyu> sudo vi /etc/shadow
<ballcat> 我指这里的……
<linyu> 啊哦，输错地方了
<linyu> 可以找回吧
<GoodBye> 密码能找回?????????????
<GoodBye> 除非你还记在你的日记里, 然后翻出来.
<ballcat> 今天升到 3.7 内核，alsa貌似很诡异 =。=。。
<linyu> ballcat: 注册时候不是给了个邮箱嘛
<ballcat> linyu 怎么找回？
<linyu> ballcat: 我看freenode网站上写过的。
<ballcat> 貌似还要写邮件……好麻烦……
<linyu> ballcat: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#sendpass
<black_angel> ballcat, 找下度娘吧，或者谷姐帮下忙，它们啥都知道
<ballcat> nick 过多久自动死掉？
<ballcat> black_angel:
<jusss> echo " ">/sys/power/state会怎样?
 * linyu 坐等jusss来试试看
<jusss> linyu: 你告诉我吗
<black_angel> jusss, 问谷姐嘛
<jusss> black_angel: 它一直在抽风
<GoodBye> jusss: http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/ABI/testing/sysfs-power
<GoodBye> jusss: 你echo " ", 会返回一个错误而已.
 * GoodBye 睡觉了~ 
<jusss> GoodBye: Soga
<jusss> 睡觉
<linyu> 我的客户的总是显示某某进入频道、某某离开频道。
<linyu> 这个需要配置客户端的设置来屏蔽消息吧
<black_angel> linyu, 为什么要干这么麻烦的事呢？
<ballcat> linyu: 这个消息，是你客户端产生的……
<linyu> black_angel: 因为有些频道这些消息太多了把对话都淹没了
<black_angel> linyu, 我怎么从来没这么觉得过呢？
<linyu> ballcat: 我觉得这些消息是服务器发给客户端的，我的客户的就原样输出了。
<linyu> 中文还好啦，中文在一堆英文字符里面还是蛮显眼的
<linyu> 英文频道难分辨了
<weichen> Emacs 里是不同颜色, 很方便分割消息.
<twang> linyu: 把颜色设置成暗色 消息白色...- -#
<MrYJ> 为啥linux的wine 执行效率这么低呢？
<MrYJ> 速度太慢了～
<MrYJ> 有没有提速秘诀啊？
<black_angel> wine
<linyu> twang: 这个方法不错，我看看irssi怎么配置
<MrYJ> 另外是不是ntfs在linux下，效率也很低的？
<twang> linyu: 前人都把工作做好了
<ballcat> MrYJ: 是……
<MrYJ> 我靠～～～
<MrYJ> 完蛋了。。。
<abine> 各位G
<MrYJ> 我把一些很重要的东西全放NTFS的分区里面了。。。
<ballcat> MrYJ: ntfs-3g 是通过 fuse 实现的所有东西都要在用户空间转一圈……
<linyu> ballcat: 微软有没有把ntfs的资料公开？若是公开了那帮内核黑客应该做的很好啊
<ballcat> linyu: 现在 ntfs 可以读写啊
<ballcat> linyu: 但是慢
<linyu> ballcat: 内核里面有ntfs支持啊，没有放在用户空间吧？
<alvin_quiet_mode> 不慢。 我这边实际的读写速度也有近 30MB/s 了。当然 ext4 是更快的
<weichen> 怎么看 ntfs 速度?
<ballcat> linyu: 内核那个很破的
<linyu> ballcat: 这个就不知道了具体情况了。
 * linyu 睡觉了，明天考试
<alvin_quiet_mode> weichen: 挂载 ntfs 分区，开启 iotop -a ， 然后往里边写入文件或者读取文件
<Guest51907> 爲什麼我感覺Linux讀取ntfs比xp還快.
<MrYJ> linux下有没有什么看RSS比较好的软件啊
<alvin_quiet_mode> Guest51907: 那是因为。。。 windows 在复制文件的时候经常告诉你。。。剩余时间 1分钟。。剩余时间2分钟。。剩余时间1小时。。剩余时间1天。。。剩余时间10分钟.。。
<alvin_quiet_mode> MrYJ: 很多很多很多。但选择哪个的话。。太难说了。如果你用邮件客户端的话，可以使用 thunderbird 之类的。
<MrYJ> 楼上解答精辟。。。。
<MrYJ> thunderbird rss 图片功能如何？
<alvin_quiet_mode> MrYJ: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/List_of_Applications#News_Aggregators
<weichen> 很久以前用过 XP, 感觉就是删除文件很慢.
<Pwnna> xfce传输文件剩余时间不是用fsync算的
<MrYJ> 哇靠～这个列表还真全～
<MrYJ> 最后在问一个问题哦～～～
<MrYJ> linux wine 是386流畅 还是AMD64流畅。。。
<alvin_quiet_mode> 表问我
<Guest51907> arch的wiki好強大 雖然我用的ubuntu 不過arch的wiki也解決了我很多問題
<MrYJ> 这个问题说真的～我搜了好多资料～没什么比较细致的对比。。。英文的我又看不懂。。。。
<Guest51907> 386還是64不是取決於你的Linux用的哪個嗎
<maplebeats> 差不多。。。
<abine> 爽啊
<black_angel> 睡觉，夜猫子
 * black_angel 睡觉去
<Guest51907> night
<abine> 用树莓派离线下载
<abine> 真舒服
<abine> 浏览器直接往树莓派上添加下载任务
<Guest51907> 接 usb硬盤嗎
<abine> 可以啊
<abine> 可以接硬盘的
<MrYJ> 64位linux 一样可以运行wine32啊～
<MrYJ> 话说默认的wine命令就是32的吧～
<abine> 一个2000GB的硬盘
<weichen> 有几个 USB 接口?
<abine> 有两个接口
<MrYJ> 64位的终端命令是wine64.。。
<weichen> 你买的多少钱?
<Guest51907> MrYJ: 區別應該不大吧 你要wine什麼
<abine> 买的350块钱
<abine> 在淘宝买的
<abine> 是英国版的
<abine> 512MB
<weichen> 还有版本差?
<abine> 使得
<abine> 是的
<MrYJ> 俺这两天比较好奇～用wine玩wow～想看看啥感觉～～～
<abine> 分为国产和英国产的
<abine> 英国产的电子元件比较稳定
<abine> 我对比过了
<abine> 因为我买了两块
<abine> 一块是国产的
<abine> 另外一块是英国产的
<abine> 国产的用无线鼠标的时候，可能会出现黑屏或者闪屏
<abine> 应该产的就没有这种现象
<weichen> 我最近也打算买, 接爸妈的电视, 当网络电视用.
<abine> 可以玩的应用方案很多
<abine> 有好多系统可以选择的
<weichen> 做下载机还要迅雷会员?
<abine> 有迅雷会员可以用迅雷的离线下载啊
<MrYJ> 有个lixian_xunlei的脚本～～～
<abine> 秒杀那些BT任务
<MrYJ> 有迅雷会员～直接在CLI就可以用了～
<abine> 我现在就是在用迅雷的会员
<abine> 离线下载了
<abine> 先是找到资源的BT文件
<abine> 或者ED2K链接地址
<abine> 用迅雷离线下载回来到迅雷的服务器上
<erhandsome> 迅雷吸血...
<abine> 然后用树莓派上的下载软件下载回来
<abine> 树莓派上的arai2
<abine> aria2
<weichen> 恩, 我看过某人写的方案.
<abine> 部署一个ARIA2的网页前端
<abine> 就可以了
<abine> 蛮简单了
<abine> 晚上下载，明天早上就有电影看了
<abine> 不用缓冲等待
<abine> 在线看，老是要等待缓冲
<weichen> 主要是画质不行
<Guest51907> mldonkey解決所有問題阿 http/ftp 電驢bt磁力 有telnet/web的控制方式
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 树莓派的全速运行才3W
<abine> 超省电
<weichen> 树莓派 有无线模块吗?
<abine> 没有无线模块
<abine> 可以自己加无线网卡
<Guest51907> 查個usb的無限網卡就能用了把。
<abine> 建议用个无线路由器
<abine> 最好了
<abine> 用USB无线网卡你需要找到兼容的无线网卡才行
<abine> 我买了好几个无线网卡都用不了
<weichen> 这有点麻烦, 我要放到不同房间用的.
<abine> 现在是用一个TP-LINK 的无线路由器
<abine> 可以啊
<abine> 你买便宜的小无线路由器就行了
<Guest51907> raspberry從開機到進x要多久阿
<Guest51907> 如果要裝x的話
<abine> 20秒吧
<abine> 很快的了
<weichen> 哪个无线网卡可以用?
<weichen> 装的什么 WM?
<abine> 好多都可以用
<abine> 只是你要会配置无线网络的连接参数
<abine> 用无线路由器的话
<abine> 可以自动连接
<Guest51907> 好的sd卡的讀寫速度比機械硬盤快嗎？
<abine> 没有
<Guest51907> 20秒啓動有點快阿
<abine> SD卡都不怎么快的
<abine> 我用的是金士顿的CLASS10 16GB SD卡
<abine> 每秒10MB的这样
<abine> 建议买sandisk的SD卡
<abine> SANDISK是SD卡的领域的领军
<abine> 他的SD卡速度比较快
<abine> 可以达到30MB
<abine> 比金士顿快上整整2倍了
<Guest51907> 比我的硬盤也快了
<abine> 嗯
<Guest51907> 我現在用的一臺06年的筆記本 xd
<abine> 电源呢，买HP的电源适配器
<abine> 5V 2A的
<Guest51907> 貌似我htc手機的充電器就能給raspberry pi供電。。
<abine> 要1A一样的电流才行
<abine> 少于1A的有可能无法启动
<abine> 一直卡在启动的文本界面
<abine> 你要是用VGA的显示器。你需要买一个带电源的HDMI转VGA转接头
<abine> 淘宝上有卖，80块钱
<abine> 带音频输出接口
<abine> 千万别买那些没有带电源的HDMI转VGA转接口
<abine> 会出现黑屏之类的问题
<Guest51907> 現在每人用vga顯示器了吧 至少也是hdvi的
<abine> 因为供电不足
<abine> 便宜的显示器只有一个VGA接口
<abine> 树莓派可以应用到很多地方上去
<alvin_quiet_mode> 哦。。。  http://uploadpie.com/IiUIe
<abine> 就像万金油一样
<alvin_quiet_mode> 下次去搞个模型飞机，遥控的，装上 pi，搞个自动的，飞到别处去偷拍。。。
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 无人机
<abine> 你可以考虑连接上3G模块
<Guest51907> 其實我覺得一般使用者對電腦的需求 raspberry差不多就夠了 除了玩遊戲的
<abine> 这样你可以在有手机信号的地方遥控你的飞机了
<alvin_quiet_mode> >.<
<abine> GPS定位
<alvin_quiet_mode> abine: 你比我更黑。 我还想着 wifi 几十米 就够了...
<Guest51907> 未來的電腦基本只需要輸入輸出設備 不需要很強的計算能力了
<abine> 其实已经有外国的小孩子用树莓派拍摄了40000米高空的图片回来了
<abine> 他们用的是探空气球
<abine> 加上树莓派和摄像模块
<abine> 太神奇了
<alvin_quiet_mode> abine: 不是说 iPhone 么……
<abine> 国内有工程师用树莓派实现开门了
<abine> 不是IPHONE
<abine> 是树莓派
<alvin_quiet_mode> oh. 另一个
<abine> 我的设想，可以用树莓派实现远程的机器监控
<abine> 比如远程启动抽水机
<abine> 因为我们的一个抽水机房在好几公里之外
<abine> 把水抽到水塔上
<alvin_quiet_mode> abine: good。 可以实现的。  pi 上边有几个开放的端口的
<alvin_quiet_mode> abine: 哦。你不能拉根线控制开关么？。。 非得 pi 啊。。
<abine> 用树莓派的话可以实现远程启动抽水机
<abine> 很远啊
<alvin_quiet_mode> 自动的么？
<alvin_quiet_mode> o_O
<abine> 可以实现自动的
<abine> 水塔上的水满了就自动停止
<abine> 特别是冷天的时候，你更不想跑到几公里外面去抽水了
<abine> 又冷
<abine> 又湿
<abine> 因为要经过一个湖泊的草地
<Guest51907> 我比較期待ipv6普及之後的某一天 每一個設備都可以通過網絡訪問
<abine> 小孩出生后会被植入一颗芯片
<abine> 就可以被追踪了
<erhandsome> matrix
<abine> 这个芯片上带有这个小孩的资料
<abine> 血型，指纹
<abine> 姓名
<Guest51907> 到時候很容易弄個ip 帶寬也大了 私人可以很隨便的架個server 不過中國看起來不太可能
<abine> 你现在都可以架设服务器了
<abine> 不用等到那时候了
<Guest51907> 我的意思是在自己家裏弄 不是託管的那種 現在一沒ip而且網速不夠
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 你可以在家里架设啊
<abine> 你去买宽带就行了
<abine> 要100M的光纤
<abine> 或者更多
<abine> 自己管理你的服务器
<abine> 服务器托管就不一定说很安全
<abine> 那些大型的网络公司都是自己建数据中心
<abine> 比如谷歌，苹果，facebook
<Guest51907> 成本太高 私人承擔不起 還是heroku之類的雲服務靠譜
<abine> 托管的成本也是很高的
<abine> 不然就买亚马逊的服务
<abine> 弹性计算
<abine> 按需购买
<Guest51907> 比自建datacenter便宜多了 你不需要自己請sa
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 比较牛的公司都是要自己建数据中心
<abine> 甚至是自己组装服务器
<abine> 直接定制需要的各种配件
<abine> 比如主板上可以精简掉用不到的接口
<Guest51907> 大到需要自建datacenter的公司屈指可數了。。。
<abine> 从而可以降低不少的成本
<abine> 我的下载任务快要好了
<abine> 幸福。。。。
<cleamoon> abine, 哪有那么多东西可以下呀...
<abine> 多了
<abine> 大把的下载任务
<abine> 我拥有100万GB的离线下载空间
<abine> 都是下载那些高清的视频电影
<abine> 蓝光原盘之类的
<abine> 每个都是几十GB
<abine> 1080P
<abine> 就怕没有硬盘装而已
<alvin_quiet_mode> abine: 要是我也在 mainland 的话，我也买个迅雷帐号。。
<abine> 哈
<abine> 现在有几种选择的
<abine> 一种是BT
<abine> 另外是迅雷
<alvin_quiet_mode> 再怎么的，迅雷又没有欧美服务器的说。。
<abine> 那你用BT
<abine> 还有那种死人PT、、、、、、
<alvin_quiet_mode> 电影啥的，冷门起来很快的。。。
<abine> 要邀请码的
<abine> 找好看的
<abine> 高清的
<abine> 随便看一部烂片
<weichen> abine: 你在哪买的迅雷会员? 我的 1.5
<abine> 是浪费时间
<abine> 不是买的
<weichen> 我的 1.5 免费的快过期了.
<abine> 刷出来的
<abine> 不用买
<abine> 以前刷的了
<weichen> 怎么刷
<abine> 现在不行了
<abine> 刷不了了
<abine> 现在刷不了了
<weichen> 上次看了下, 电信积分可以换的, 但只有 3 gb, 不够用...
<abine> 因为迅雷的系统升级了
<abine> 3GB的确是不够用
<abine> 哈
<abine> 那你用BT下载吧
<cleamoon> abine, 干嘛都弄高清的...多浪费空间...
<abine> 买硬盘啊
<abine> 买了好几个硬盘
<abine> 都是2TB的硬盘】
<abine> 就是用来装高清视频和无损音频的
<abine> 以后就难下载了
<abine> 以后你想下载都没得下载
<Guest51907> 你是哪裏的 提供硬盤資源分享服務嗎= =
<abine> 或者你可以在淘宝上买
<abine> 比较快
<weichen> 我的还是 320 GB的, 因为我发现给我多少我都能用完.
<abine> 高清电影下载
<abine> 淘宝上有
<abine> 500GB的价格是45元
<abine> 1G=9分钱
<abine> 有目录给你选的
<abine> 3G网络的流量真是天价贵了
<abine> 与这个相比
<cleamoon> abine, 为什么以后没地方下？盗版情况又没有变好
<abine> 1kB=3分钱
<abine> 很简单。
<abine> 更严格的立法环境
<abine> 以及网站开始推广收费
<abine> 你没看见很多网站都是收费观看的
<abine> 音乐也是这样
<abine> 你只能在线听
<abine> 不能下载
<abine> 你要下载那些高品质的音乐，你需要购买会员
<abine> 不是你想下载就能下载了
<abine> 当然还是有的
<abine> 就是比较少
<erhandsome> 你下不完所有资源的
<abine> 另外一个就是你需要不停的点击广告
<abine> 我没有说下载所有的资源啊
<abine> 我下载我想要的那些就行了
<abine> 很简单
<weichen> 下载强迫症
<abine> 就是看热门，高分的影评
<abine> 影片和音乐
<abine> 在线看的视频画质一塌糊涂
<abine> 没有那些环绕音效
<weichen> 音质更差
<abine> 顶多就是了解一下剧情
<abine> 在线看视频比以前看连环画好一点
<abine> 电视台的更烂
<abine> 都是广告
<abine> 看一集电视剧，45分钟，居然有30分钟的广告了
<abine> 忍受电视广告的轰炸
<abine> 互联网时代的电视，没人看了
<abine> 落寞了
<abine> 那种传统的电视频道节目
<weichen> 电视, 主要一家人看比较好, 但广告太多...
<abine> 现在人家都用网络高清播放器了
<abine> 299
<abine> 399
<abine> 499
<abine> 599
<abine> 699
<abine> 一个小盒子
<abine> 联网就能看个够了
<abine> 机顶盒
<abine> 关键是网络速度要快
<weichen> 有点贵了, 不如树莓派.
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 没有扩展性
<abine> 那些顶多只能刷安卓的固件
<abine> 用来纯粹的播放
<abine> ed2k://|file|Transformers.2007.Blu-ray.REMUX.H264.1080P.DTS.Dolby-TrueHD.DD51.DualAudio-D.CHP@CHD.ts|43824940756|A07AC735ADA39B33FACEFA76BFACAC30|/
<erhandsome> 唉,资源都让迅雷吸死了
<weichen> 什么东西?
<abine> 电影
<abine> 蓝光碟制作的1080P
<abine> 40多GB
<abine> 这个要下载好几天
<alvin_quiet_mode> transformer 应该都看过了的吧？
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 这个音效更好
<kk>  05:32
#ubuntu-cn 2013-01-12
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 关于Wacom 板子的触控？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398846 我的是 CTH661，我很好奇各位没有遇到过这个问题吗？ 就是触控功能没法关闭。 自带的Wacom驱动里面也没有设置的。画画很尴尬的啊。 刚用ubuntu，不想被这种问题打回windows啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 durama  …
<wxxw> hello?
<wxxw> 这是中文频道吗？
<knownbad> No, it's not.
<wxxw> :-)
<wxxw> 有人能看懂汉字吗？
<wxxw> 问个问题，编译的bzImage怎么添加到grub里呢？
<knownbad> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<wxxw> 谢谢。make bzImage,生成了bzImage。那么initrd.img怎么生成呢。
<abine> 搜索一下
<abine> 你搜寻一下相关的问题
<abine> 大部分问题都可以通过搜索找到解决的办法
<wxxw> 恩，我找到了，正准备测试一下。
<GoodBye> knownbad: mkinitcpio. arch下面用这个.
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<knownbad> @@~
<knownbad> GoodBye: 不是我要的。
<GoodBye> knownbad: mkinitcpio - Create an initial ramdisk environment
<knownbad> 我用syslinux简单些。
<knownbad> 嗯，天亮了。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 困啊
<knownbad> 去找个妹子睡。
<fivesheep> 帮忙找个?
<knownbad> 别弱了你那五只羊。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 介绍几个东欧的过来
<knownbad> 人家洞穴深似海，你行吗？
<knownbad> 找个老墨吧？  他们家庭观念也不错的。
<knownbad> 又肉肉的跟你很配的。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 经验之谈? 不过也不能推己及人.... 她深海, 我也有高山
<knownbad> 但以前公司有个Ukraine来的真漂亮身材也好只不怎么高。
<knownbad> 你那高山是塞袜子的吧？
<knownbad> 只要妹有意，趁年轻多用些。  唉，如果我早看开些。。。
<dchxcrow> google的ipv6是不是挂了呢
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 昨晚没关机,挂起了硬盘,然后今天打开机子发现进入了Grub
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 第一次进入Grub
<jusss> 有人吗
<kk> jusss, 点点点. ㍡ 新年快乐，春节: 28.59天
<GoodBye> ....
<GoodBye> kk: 好功能, 赞一个.
<GoodBye> kk: 夸你呢, 说谢谢!
<dchxcrow> 我的ipv6上不了google了呢
<kk> GoodBye, 很高兴听到这个消息。 ㍡ 新年快乐，春节: 28.59天
<dchxcrow> GoodBye: 你的可以么？
<GoodBye> kk: :-)
<GoodBye> dchxcrow: 不用ipv6.
<GoodBye> dchxcrow: 我用ssh翻强.
<jusss> GoodBye: 我开机第一次进入Grub刚刚
<GoodBye> jusss: 啥?
 * GoodBye 是不是现在都用slub了>
<jusss> GoodBye: 昨晚没关机,挂起硬盘,然后今天开机发现进入Grub了
<GoodBye> jusss: 挂起硬盘是什么意思?
<GoodBye> jusss:
<GoodBye> http://image.baidu.com/i?ct=503316480&z=0&tn=baiduimagedetail&word=%E6%99%BE%E8%A1%A3%E6%9E%B6&ie=utf-8&in=19826&cl=2&lm=-1&st=-1&pn=4&rn=1&di=307700445550&ln=1962&fr=&fm=index&fmq=1357955321209_R&ic=&s=&se=&sme=0&tab=&width=&height=&face=&is=&istype=2#pn4&-1&di307700445550&objURLhttp%3A%2F%2Fimages.ryp.cn%2Finfo%2F2005-6%2F200562230600783.jpg&fromURLippr_z2C%24qAzdH3FAzdH3Ftgu5_z%26e3B6yr_z%26e3BvgAzdH3F1jpwtsAzdH3Fn80b_z%26e3Bip4s
<jusss> GoodBye: Echo disk>/sys/power/state
<GoodBye> jusss: 你那就是休眠了吧....
<GoodBye> jusss: Suspend-to-Disk ?
<jusss> GoodBye: 恩
<GoodBye> jusss: 那还叫没关机??
<GoodBye> jusss: 那叫关机了...
<GoodBye> jusss: 那中文叫做: 挂起到硬盘... 挂起硬盘是我给你的那张图.
<jusss> GoodBye: 这不是重点,重点是进入Grub了,用Ubuntu 8个月来第一次进入Grub
<GoodBye> jusss: ...
<jusss> GoodBye: 我想知道怎么能进入Grub
<GoodBye> jus
<GoodBye> jusss: 我想知道, 有啥好的parse excel的库...
<jusss> GoodBye: 以前从没进入过Grub,今天进入Grub了,我想知道怎么回事
<GoodBye> 问别人吧... jusss
<fa1c0n> gnome 默认截图工具叫什么名字？
<jusss> GoodBye: 我问的问题是不是太白痴了?我也这样觉得
<GoodBye> jusss: 不是, 挺难的.
<GoodBye> jusss: 反正我不会
<jusss> ...
<kk> 新 西北校区 • 虚拟ADSL Linux客户端 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398847 项目地址：http://code.google.com/p/vadsl 各高校认证服务器地址不同，请从Windows版官方客户端配置文件中找到该地址，然后按照说明操作即可 统计信息: 发表于 由 godfrey21713 — 2013-01-12 9:58
<openoffice> imtxc_away: ...
<leyle> 测试
<kk> leyle, 点点点. ㍢ 新年快乐，春节: 28.57天
<leyle> 我现在遇到一个问题就是，待机后，再次恢复，就会出现无线网络连上后，无法上网，断开连接，再连上，可以上网，但是马上又没法上了，就是这么奇怪，必须要重新启动机器，网络才正常
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • make mldonkey的时候出错了...好像是网络的原因... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398849 Error: Unbound record field label client_client make: *** [src/networks/fasttrack/fasttrackGlobals.cmx] 错误 2 好像是网络出错了把..... 求助....... 统计信息: 发表于 由 祭爱之月 — 2013-01-12 10:38
<dchxcrow_> google 的ipv6可是被护了呢？
<jusss> 有人吗
<kk> jusss, 点点点. ㍣ 新年快乐，春节: 28.53天
<jusss>  11:11:42 up 22:17,  4 users,  load average: 0.02, 0.03, 0.05
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • 虚拟工作区的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398851 在运行程序时，有的程序弹出的对话框窗口总会显示在当前的工作区里，如何可以设置使对话框显示到主程序的工作区？ 例如：在工作区1运行一个程序，然后切换到工作区2做其他的工作，工作区1运行的程序如 …
<jusss> 4个user
<jusss> 怎么查看其它的user
<DaBao> 请帮忙核对一下，论坛的IPV6地址 2002:ca37:52f::	forum.ubuntu.org.cn 是否正确？
<alvin_quiet_mode> Title: 首页 • Ubuntu中文论坛 (@ ubuntu.org.cn)
<jusss> users显示是4个jusss在登录。。。
<yc4891> emacs 左栏的空行指示器，叫什么名字？谁知道
<yc4891> 配置文件不小心丢失,忘记那个叫啥了
<yc4891> anybody help?
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 我的ubuntu12.12怎没有安全移除驱动器选项 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398855 我的ubuntu12.12从12.04升级后移动硬盘没有安全移除驱动器选项， 统计信息: 发表于 由 四眼猪 — 2013-01-12 11:37
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 大大们，进来帮我解决一些疑问好不好 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398856 之前试过一次，在xp下安装ubuntu，安装在硬盘上，后来重新安装Windows的时候，失败了，导致硬盘都认不了，这个惨痛经历让我不敢轻举妄动，觉得有必要将一些疑问提出来，希望各位大大能 …
<maplebeats> yc4891: 换成vim
<imtxc> openoffice: ....
<imtxc> openoffice: 怎么周末你也在啊
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 你们能打出“焯”字吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398858 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 zaobao — 2013-01-12 12:37
<Cell> 大家好！
<kk> Cell, 好.. . ㍥ 新年快乐，春节: 28.45天
<Cell> 新年快乐
<Cell> kk: 你天天在啊！
<kk> Cell, 你不介意，如果我告诉其他的人。 ㍥ 新年快乐，春节: 28.45天
<Cell> 我为啥介意啊！
<Cell> 最近有什么比较新的病毒样本吗？
<Cell> 大家都说说话啊！
<weichen> 什么病毒?
<Cell> 最近网上什么病毒比较流行啊
<weichen> 到 卡饭 之类的论坛看看
<Cell> 谢了
<Cell> 大家谁有病毒样本  要比较新的
<nopcall> 加了条 8G 的内存条 哈哈。10G内存了。
<Cell> 干什么用那么大的内存啊
 * adam8157 我才8G
<ofan> 16G撸过
<nopcall> 。。本来4G 的 昨天买了条8G的。。
<\rs> 4g 路過
<CyrusYzGTt> 15.6G 路過
 * maplebeats 3.8G路过
<Cell> 3G
<CyrusYzGTt> 看來目前爲止 嘔飯 最高
 * gfrog 4G本子内存的飘过
<CyrusYzGTt> 我也是本子
 * gfrog 感脚应该从测试机器上各拔一条内存插到办公机器上去 @@
<Cell> 我的也是本子  但是只有3G
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: dmidecode -t 16报Maximum Capacity是多少？
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ /dev/mem: Permission denied
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: sudo
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 好吧，，
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 	Maximum Capacity: 32 GB
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 好牛的本子啊。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 不牛 ，， 我用的是 ASUS N53SN
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 换16G单条插上吧。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 如何修改udev规则才能让他在不删除旧的网卡的同时把新的网卡,命名为eth0和wlan0?
<UbuntuTalk> 规则在这里http://p.vim-cn.com/dx2
<Cell> CyrusYzGTt：你的是本子吗、
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 額，話說，我這裏是 四條內存插槽
<CyrusYzGTt> Cell§ 是啊
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 那8Gx4插满啊
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 木有 錢。。
<Cell> CyrusYzGTt: 你的本子太牛
<CyrusYzGTt> Cell§ 不牛，， 我想買 alienware..
<Cell> CyrusYzGTt: 谦虚
<slxz> ^-"
<CyrusYzGTt> Cell§ 不，， 比我本子牛的還有許多。。 你去 本子論壇看看就知道。。
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: T410表示压力很大
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ..
<Cell> 哦  网址能给我吗
<ofan> gfrog: 本子没单条16G的
<CyrusYzGTt> Cell§ http://detail.zol.com.cn/series/16/9754_1.html
<gfrog> ofan: 有钱肯定会买到的吧。。。
<yc4891> emacs 左栏的空行指示器，叫什么名字？谁知道
<ofan> 现在都不用udev了
<ofan> 直接systemd
<Cell> windows7 高级版 最大支持多少G啊
<CyrusYzGTt> Cell§ http://configure.ap.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?c=cn&cs=cndhs1&l=zh&model_id=alienware-m18x-r2&oc=alw18d-3848&s=dhs&fb=1&vw=icon 我目前想買，但是沒有錢，， 身家只有 2000RMB
<CyrusYzGTt> Cell§ 16G
<Cell> CyrusYzGTt: 16G  我用的windows7才2.几G
<CyrusYzGTt> Cell§ ,,
<CyrusYzGTt> Cell§ 好像 8G .,具體不清楚，， 現在經常用fedora,,
<Cell> 三个G只显示2.几G
<ofan> Cell: 啥叫高级版
<nopcall> 想问下哈。我现在电脑只有一个主分区200M + 600多G的lvm分区。。能从lvm中压缩空间出来 格成个ntfs的分区么。
<Cell> ofan: 高级版是系统版本   一般都是普通版
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 最近更新lubuntu, 出现了这个错误，怎么破？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398862 Code: W:Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch , W:Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_binary-i386 …
<ofan> Cell: 家庭版？专业版？旗舰版？企业版？
<Cell> ofan: 这些版本我只用过普通版 和Linux
<ofan> Cell: 关键没有叫”普通版”的……
<Cell> ofan:全名家庭普通版
<ofan> 哦
<ofan> Cell: 那只能最多用8g内存
<Cell> 哦
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 32 位还是 64 位？
<Cell> 我的是32位的   包括Linux我也用的32
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/aa366778%28v=vs.85%29.aspx#physical_memory_limits_windows_7
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 那最多只能用 4G 内存。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 除非你使用第三方的补丁。
<Cell> 大家都忙什么呢？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 我为什么选择ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398864 我是一名oracle开发工程师，在工作过程中经常需要和主机打交道，于是在自己的笔记本上安装ubuntu12，我说说我对linux发行版的一些看法。 首先我第一次永linux desttop是fedora 12，当时许多软件记得还要编译，/ …
<ofan> Cell: 看片
<Cell> ofan: 呵呵
<jusss> 好冷
<Cell> 你在哪啊  好冷啊
<jusss> 河北
<Cell> 河北冷吗？
<jusss> 很冷
<Cell> 哦
<JeeWin> hi
<kk> JeeWin, 好.. . ㍦ 新年快乐，春节: 28.38天
<JeeWin> 中文不能显示吗
<jusss> 刚看完惊声尖叫
<jusss> 1996年那部
<imtxc> 。。。
<jusss> 感觉不恐怖...还有点搞笑
<CyrusYzGTt> 正在看異形庇護所
<imtxc> openoffice: 去拿车票，希望顺利啊。。。
<jusss> 昨天看了4部电影
<jusss> 黑衣人3 机械师 公众之敌 batman begins
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 動車票？
<jyfl987> jusss: 你确定你看的不是  惊声尖笑 ?
<jusss> jyfl987: 嗯，scream1996
<jusss> jyfl987: 杀手是两个人，最后互插
<jyfl987> jusss: 好吧 你说搞笑 让我想起了 那个
<jusss> jyfl987: 惊声尖笑，好像看过一点
<jusss> jyfl987: 还有一个名字超长的3不电影，我知道你那个夏天干了什么，我仍然知道你那个夏天做了什么，我一直知道你那个夏天做了什么
<jusss> 后两部没找到字幕...
<MeaCu1pa> Haha java 又出事了？
<Cell> 什么事啊
<MeaCu1pa> 漏洞吧
<wangguohao> operation not possible due to RF-kill,,  ath9k的模块，rfkill list
<Cell> 哦
<wangguohao> 0：soft yes  hard no  1:soft
<wangguohao> yes  hard no
<CyrusYzGTt> wangguohao§ .. 額，啥事了。。我用的是 ath9k ..
<wangguohao> 无线网卡 用不了
<wangguohao> operation not possible due to RF-kill，  rfkill  根本没有， 0和1的soft 都是yes ，hard 都是no
<jusss> wangguohao: 系统版本？
<wangguohao> rekill unblock all~~  没有
<wangguohao> arch 3.6.11
<jusss> wangguohao: 网购壕？原来是壕
<wangguohao> ~~~你妹啊，黑我，  是皓！！！
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求救各位大大，nvidia显卡驱动装了后黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398866 系统是12.10，显卡是gtx550，下好后按网上教程一步步走，最后一步restart lightdm的时候就出问题了，只有左上角一个光标在跳，按什么都没反应，重启后还是一样。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 …
<wangguohao> google的 解决不了~~  郁闷
 * jusss 快来围观壕 wangguohao 
<wangguohao> jusss: ！！！！！！！！！！！
<wangguohao> jusss: 问题出在 哪里？ 模块 我卸载了， 重新编译了一下， 又重新启动了 一下， 没解决
<jusss> wangguohao: 我小白...
<JuncoJet> hi 有人么？
<JuncoJet> 有Ruby程序猿么？
<JuncoJet> 求助
<wangguohao> jusss: ~~~~~~   你也是用的  无线网络吗？
<wangguohao> JuncoJet: 我学的是C~~
<jusss> wangguohao: 嗯
<JuncoJet> wangguohao额
<jusss> JuncoJet: ruby是啥
<wangguohao> jusss: 你输入 rfkill list
<JuncoJet> jusss 小日本的一种语言
<jusss> wangguohao: 没开开
<wangguohao> jusss: 我看看 ，正常的什么样子
<jusss> wangguohao: 没开机
<wangguohao> 你用什么上irc？
<jusss> wangguohao: 手机
<wangguohao> jusss: 我qoooooooooooooooooooogle了
<JuncoJet> 问下  怎么发震动的 （/act 什么的命令，记得）
<JuncoJet> 我要去震一下Ruby频道
<jusss> wangguohao: 百度一下，你就知道
<piggybox> JuncoJet: irc还有震动功能？！
<jusss> JuncoJet: 是不是还有防水功能？
<jusss> 振动 防水 好东东
<JuncoJet> JuncoJet 不防水，但可以把潜水的震出来
 * JuncoJet test
<JuncoJet> = =就知道会被t的
<jusss> JuncoJet: 你发了什么？
<nopcall> JuncoJet * test
<jusss> soga
<jusss> JuncoJet: notice整个频道，你真嘎嘎
<eexp> abine: usb hub 买了没
<hrzhu> notice是什麼效果
<nopcall> username * message
 * imtxc 失败了。。。。
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 请问这段信息什么意思？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398868 [ 4.783321] EXT4-fs (sda2): INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem [ 4.783359] EXT4-fs (sda2): write access will be enabled during recovery [ 9.047254] EXT4-fs (sda2): recovery complete 每次开机都有，但开机后硬盘没问题，然后每次关机都 …
<stardiviner> Emacs 下 (concat '(?a ?b))的 ' 是啥意思？
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 转systemd后启动极慢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398869 状况： 1.用的是kdm启动 2.在进到kde桌面时等半天都没进去，一个用户用kdm自动登录无需输入密码 3.在字符界面下登录，输入密码后也要等近10秒才能登录 Code: systemctl --failed UNIT                           LOAD   …
<freeflying> roylez: woot到底是个啥万一啊
<imtxc> adam8157: roylez mutt 不能自动打开图片，只能按v到附件看么？
<freeflying> imtxc: 还折腾mutt啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 嗯
<imtxc> freeflying: 没折腾啊，就是想让自动显示一下附件。
<freeflying> imtxc: gmail吧
<freeflying> imtxc: thunderbir也成
<adam8157> imtxc: 如果你可以output到terminal的话就可以 否则就不行
 * adam8157 mutt
 * adam8157 mutt赛高
<imtxc> freeflying: adam8157 thunderbird 好处就是收到邮件马上提示。
<adam8157> imtxc: 我也有notification啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 你的是定时的吧
<freeflying> imtxc: mutt也可以配合notification
<adam8157> imtxc: 啥定时? 30秒收一次邮件不够?
<imtxc> adam8157: 够。。。
<stardiviner> adam8157: 我碰到过一次图片自动显示的，好像是gif格式的可能可以自动显示，其他的不行。
<freeflying> adam8157: 你这样链接服务器会限制你
<nopcall> 有没有gentoo的朋友把swap放到lvm里的 。。睡眠问题好难搞啊。。
<imtxc> 我现在是crontab 15 分钟下载atom 提示的，感觉有点慢。
<adam8157> freeflying: 不会, 我10次quick sync 一次full sync
<adam8157> freeflying: 好邪恶的样子....
<imtxc> adam8157: 10快1慢啊
<stardiviner> adam8157: 你可以在procmail里将附件图片都转成gif的，于是就都自动打开了
<freeflying> adam8157: 我现在都是让gmail去收
<adam8157> freeflying: 也就是说5分钟才会full sync一次
<adam8157> stardiviner: 我没这需求...
<stardiviner> 那谁在说要自动打开图片？
<stardiviner> 我看错了？
<imtxc> stardiviner: 我
<stardiviner> 额
<stardiviner> imtxc: gif格式好像可以自动打开，
<freeflying> adam8157: 你快慢与否都要建立链接的，30s一次够频繁
<imtxc> stardiviner: 我还是手动吧，毕竟图片邮件也不多
<adam8157> freeflying: 咱连接一直保持的...
<stardiviner> imtxc: 你可以试试，如果可以，就在procmail里建个recipe，自动转换所有附件里的图片
<stardiviner> imtxc: 就是嘛，也不常碰到的
<eexp> freeflying 都不用mutt了啊。
<freeflying> eexp: 早不用了
<eexp> 来 opera，保证不会喜欢 mutt。
<freeflying> eexp: 现在只用gui的东西
<imtxc> adam8157: 一直保持连接？ 好注意
<stardiviner> 我gmail里每天有600多邮件剩余，getmail总是来不及拉取
<eexp> freeflying: 你水果派，应该喜欢gui
<stardiviner> eexp: opera一点都不好玩
<freeflying> eexp: 我也不用苹果很久了啊
<eexp> stardiviner: 哦。你不会玩吧
<freeflying> imtxc: 他想一直保持，gfw同意吗
<eexp> freeflying: lol 改变满大嘛
<stardiviner> eexp: 教教我？把我拉出mutt阵营？
<imtxc> adam8157: 你是用的这个么 mail-notification
<eexp> stardiviner: 我只是偷懒，因为网络的，可以只开一个软件。
<adam8157> imtxc: 不是
<adam8157> imtxc: 自己搞得
<imtxc> ....
<stardiviner> imtxc: 直接在procmail里做提醒就行了，很简单
<imtxc>  stardiviner 我用的offlineimap
<stardiviner> eexp: 倒也是，不够我都是terminal软件，所以都放在tmux里的seesion，自动启动，也不麻烦
<freeflying> imtxc: 还不如直接pop3了
<eexp> 邮件，只是为工作而用。不是为了玩。
<stardiviner> eexp: 我是为了玩，可以收集起来作为数据
<eexp> gmail保留邮件，所以，本机的，看了就删除
<stardiviner> eexp: 我刚刚相反
<nopcall> stardiviner: mutt里能直接看图片么？ 我也在用mutt 不过大部分都是从主席的配置改来的。
<eexp> 那选择适合的吧。
<stardiviner> nopcall: 可以，修改啥来着，
<stardiviner> eexp: right
 * eexp 通常1k以上，我就清空回收站邮件了。
<stardiviner> nopcall: mailcap 配置文件
<freeflying> adam8157: 推荐个耳机啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 啊? 这我不懂啊
<imtxc> 看来我还是搞成10分钟一次吧。
<stardiviner> eexp: 这算不算洁癖？
<imtxc> freeflying: 色大象懂耳机这个
<eexp> 差不多吧
<stardiviner> freeflying: 深海威尔还是叫啥来着的，耳机不错
<nopcall> stardiviner: ...我搜索过都是用什么w3m来显示的。可是我的w3m在urxvt 里都不能显示图片 在xterm里却可以
<freeflying> imtxc: 色大象是谁啊
<freeflying> stardiviner: 具体型号呢
<imtxc> freeflying: 就那个 imadper bye_bye
<eexp> freeflying: log有，上次讨论过耳机。有推荐的
<stardiviner> nopcall: 我不知道说什么好，还是去看看我的mutt配置吧，github上nagatopain
<stardiviner> freeflying: 型号我也记不得了
<freeflying> imtxc: 哦读不在啊
<nopcall> stardiviner: 好的
<CyrusYzGTt> nopcall§ yum install w3m-img 就可以顯示圖片
<stardiviner> 有谁学过ELisp的么？ 这个 '(...) 是啥意思啊？
<stardiviner> 对象么？
<nopcall> CyrusYzGTt: 。。在xterm里可以显示 在urxvt里不行
<CyrusYzGTt> nopcall§ 用 gnome-terminal
<stardiviner> nopcall: 直接用feh打开不就好了？
<nopcall> CyrusYzGTt: ....不用那个。。我就没装gnome
<CyrusYzGTt> nopcall§ 好吧，那就不會了
<nopcall> stardiviner: 。。好麻烦啊。会新开一个窗口。
<stardiviner> nopcall: 那mutt不是被w3m-img占据了么？
<eexp> 开了X，干嘛w3m-img
<eexp> 难道去fb做苦力
<nopcall> ..我现在只是想在 urxvt+mutt里能显示邮件的图片。。
 * eexp cairo时代了。
<stardiviner> 有谁用emacs的？推荐下 用来comment framework的扩展，就是那种适合很多语言的那种。
<stardiviner> nopcall: w3m-img 能完整的显示图片？不可能吧？terminal里显示图片我没见过啊。
<onlylove> terminal怎么就不能显示了……
<nopcall> stardiviner: 你在terminal里 w3m www.google.com试试。
<alvin_quiet_mode> Title: Google (@ google.de)
<eexp> onlylove: nopcall: 你们不如去fb。
<stardiviner> nopcall: 没图片啊，终端下的浏览器我早就玩遍了啊，什么w3m,lynx,elinks的
<stardiviner> nopcall: 不管怎么搞，只要终端不支持显示，那么终端里的任何软件都不可能显示的
<stardiviner> nopcall: 直接开feh多简单，蛋疼啊
<nopcall> 刚掉线了。错过什么没。
<onlylove> nopcall: 错过 ，人和你说不显示
<nopcall> ~~~~
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于ubuntu12.04 启动 virturalbox 的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398873 [img]vm2.png[/img] [img]vm1.png[/img] 如图所示，我上面那张图是通过 dash 启动的，下图是通过 终端打命令 virtualbox 启动的 奇怪的是下图为啥看起来像是用 wine 来启动的？而上图才像是安装在ubuntu …
<imtxc> ..
<imtxc> kk: test
<kk> imtxc, 点点点. ㍩ 新年快乐，春节: 28.29天
<onlylove> 还不到一个月过年了……
<nopcall> ..囧 破网络 老掉线
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] win32diskimager就是Linux下的dd吧?
<imtxc> 其实网页的gmail也挺好的， 还能聊gtalk.
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu-12.04 无法联网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398875 我的笔记本安装的是ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64和WIN7双系统。我发现用WIN7时，插网线的接口灯会亮；用UBUNTU的时候，接口就不亮了。 : ----------------------[ 网卡信息 ]---------------------------- 无线网卡 名称  …
<archl_> 哦。
<nopcall> test
<kk> nopcall, 点点点. ㍩ 新年快乐，春节: 28.26天
<nopcall> 啊～～哈哈哈。睡眠 成功。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • linux下的irc http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398883 这几天无意中得知了irc这个聊天工具，在linux下可以用吗？网上查了下好像外国很普遍，而中国很少人用是吗？但是外国linux有流行不是吗？那用irc是不是可以和外国人多交流，学点相关的知识啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinj …
<archl_> 靠。。。Aaron Swartz 自杀了。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 他和我同岁。
<archl_> 。
<archl_> 帅哥啊。。。
<wangguohao> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=328097问题找到了
<wangguohao>  kk http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=328097
<saimazoon> 大家好
<kk> saimazoon, 好.. . ㍪ 新年快乐，春节: 28.21天
<saimazoon> kk是机器人吗
<wangguohao> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=328097 帮我看一下
<imtxc>  这印象笔记和  evernote  到底嘛关系 疯了。
<wangguohao> 我的本子 遇到了 软堵塞~~~  无线网络 用不了
<imtxc> 软堵塞？ 嘛高级玩意？
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • microcode: failed to load file amd-ucode/microcode_amd_fam15 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398886 网上搜索了一遍，找到了解决办法 Quote: 我在http://www.amd64.org/support/microcode.html下载了amd-ucode-latest.tar和amd-ucode-latest.tar．asc 下载后使用页面的方法进行ＧＰG验证． 解压后里面有安装说 …
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 在没，出来聊会呗
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点. ㍫ 新年快乐，春节: 28.17天
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 我的华硕WL-169GE无线网卡只能连接未加密网络 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398889 RT 我的内核版本是3.6.11（因为装了闭源显卡驱动，所以不敢降内核版本） 如果网络没有加密，用wicd或是命令行都可以 要是网络加密了，无论是WPA1/2还是WEP都连不上。 怀 …
<Cell> 大家好！ 我来了
<jusss> 大家好！ 我来了
<Cell> 你好！
<openoffice> .
<openoffice> imt
<openoffice> imtxc_away: .
<black_angel> linyu, 妹子呢？
<andyhuzhill> 各位  好久不见
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 装了ATI的xorg驱动后，为什么我的桌面全没了？我服务器版本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398894 如题，烦恼中～只能重新装 统计信息: 发表于 由 rollce1983 — 2013-01-12 20:26
<nopcall> 各位 有没有用tuxonice来实现睡眠功能的？ 我现在能正常睡眠跟唤醒 但是在正常的重启情况下却要等待好长的时间，这是什么状况啊。
<adam8157> nopcall: 不要用notice问问题
<nopcall> adam8157: 实在抱歉 。。。
<amosk> adam8157, dandan ~
<adam8157> amosk: 下次乱叫就ban掉 nnnnd
<amosk> ...
<openoffice> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> .. adam8157 t alvin_quiet_mode
<Cell> 为什么不用 centos_6.3
<hrzhu> 沒用過tuxonice 我用的pm-hibernate
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋，知不知道ffmpeg有木有daily build的ppa？
<nopcall> 啊啊啊～～我是不是又错过了。。刚重启了
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥叫ppa
<adam8157> nopcall: 没
<gfrog> adam8157: 亏乃还是C家的
<adam8157> gfrog: 应该有的吧, 我不知道而已...
<gfrog> adam8157: 不过难怪，乃在RH的时候估计也不太care koji
<adam8157> gfrog: 嘿嘿 我们team打包不用那些东西, kernel的包最简单了
<adam8157> gfrog: 不过我还是知道ppa的...
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 关于设置密码访问ntfs分区？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398896 RT 上次遇到thunar不能挂载分区，貌似是权限问题，谷歌找到方法新建了一个文件然后设定相应的值，具体忘了 现在的问题就是可以挂载分区且自动但是无需密码直接进入 我想设置密码访问ntfs …
<Cell> 你们用的都是Unix系统啊
<jusss> Hi
<kk> jusss, 好.. . ㍭ 新年快乐，春节: 28.11天
<jusss> Unix用不起
<Cell> hi
<kk> Cell, 好.. . ㍭ 新年快乐，春节: 28.11天
<jusss> Linux不是Unix
<Cell> 哦  什么版本
<jusss> 想找人聊天
<Cell> jusss:什么发行版本啊
<jusss> Cell: Ubuntu
<fa1c0n_> 真郁闷了！从今天早上开始就一直链接不到美国的网站！
<fa1c0n_> 天里不容吖！TC……
<Cell> 哦
<jusss> ...米国的网站
<Cell> 我用的是centos6.3
<fa1c0n_> jusss: 恩，而且还是自己的吖，哎……
<fa1c0n_> 郁闷了！
<jusss> fa1c0n_: Vps?
<fa1c0n_> 恩
<jusss> 有钱淫
<fa1c0n_> jusss: 悲剧哦！
<fa1c0n_> jusss: 大神你木有？
<jusss> Ssh连接?
<jusss> fa1c0n_: 我小白
<fa1c0n_> jusss: ……
<fa1c0n_> 气死我了！四年期到后果断的直接全投香港那边！奶奶个腿的……
<jusss> 现在流行在线Xxoo的,啥时候我也能看看
<fa1c0n_> ...
<Cell> Xxoo是什么啊
<fa1c0n_> .xxoo？
<fa1c0n_> Cell: 好孩纸吖！
<Cell> 哈哈哈
<jusss> 百度一下,你就知道,
<Cell> 我不是孩子
<fa1c0n_> 不是孩纸啦？
<fa1c0n_> =   =||。。。
<jusss> 我还是男孩
<jusss> 还没变成男人
<Cell> 没有
<fa1c0n_> jusss: 额...
<alvin_quiet_mode> 请问耳机 AKG K518 如何？。。
<jusss> 求妹子把我变成男人
<fa1c0n_> 这里面应该是木有希望了吧？
<jusss> 有滴
<fa1c0n_> alvin_quiet_mode: 我还是喜欢耳塞式的耳机
<fa1c0n_> jusss: 真滴？
<alvin_quiet_mode> jusss: 求人不如自己努力 http://www.douban.com/group/topic/4199981/?start=0
<alvin_quiet_mode> fa1c0n_: 不想入耳的，我耳朵有问题
<jusss> 嗯,这里有只小百合
<fa1c0n_> alvin_quiet_mode: 额！哎……
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: http://forum.xitek.com/forum-viewthread-tid-1094537-extra--ordertype-2-t-1357997603.html
<Cell> 哦  弄程序的还有女的吗？
<fa1c0n_> jusss: 小百合？哇，清纯靓丽型滴？
<jusss> alvin_quiet_mode: 耳机不好,容易让耳朵出汗,入耳式耳塞很不舒服,还是普通耳塞好
<Cell> 对了  哪位对漏洞入侵有研究的
<fa1c0n_> Cell: 俺可是妈妈滴好孩纸，不会弄这个，只有别人弄我的份！
<Cell> 哦
<jusss> fa1c0n_: 百合,还清纯靓丽?...
<fa1c0n_> 我是这么问你耶！是不是呢？
<Cell> kk:你对漏洞入侵有研究吗？
<kk> Cell, 我的大脑不具有一个响应。 ㍭ 新年快乐，春节: 28.09天
<fa1c0n_> kk: 求美女……
<Cell> kk: 晕
<kk> Cell, 你有热情，你爱的东西。 ㍭ 新年快乐，春节: 28.09天
<fa1c0n_> 他不鸟我……
<fa1c0n_> ...
 * jusss 希望将来收了一只小百合,这样或许还能买一赠一,哇咔咔
<soiamso> Cell: kk 一般是一个bot
<fa1c0n_> jusss: 你妈咪知道了一定会很happy……
<fa1c0n_> jusss: 你用那个发行版？
<Cell> soiamso: 哦  你会吗？
<jusss> Ubuntu
<fa1c0n_> ubuntu那个版本？12.04？
<soiamso> Cell: 不会，用一个异构的系统，被入侵的几率低一点吧。
<jusss> 10.10
<fa1c0n_> 10.10有那个unity了吧？
<Cell> soiamso: 你说的是虚拟机吧！
<jusss> 好像没有
<jusss> 一直不知道Unity啥样
<fa1c0n_> jusss: 没有？额，可能我记错了！我就是讨厌ubuntu 弄的那个unity才用StartOs又感觉StartOS虽然速度快些，可是不支持deb一类的安装包，然后就用deepin了！哎……
<Cell> 呵呵  上网找个视频看看不就知道吗？
<jusss> Unity是啥
<fa1c0n_> 那个unity应该根那个gnome3.x的类似吧？
<soiamso> Cell: 就是很少人用的构造，或者系统，虚拟机也是一种可行的实现，不过里面肯定不是linux内核。
<jusss> fa1c0n_: Unity是啥
<soiamso> fa1c0n_: archlinux
<Cell> soiamso: 哦  但是整个过程是什么样啊
<fa1c0n_> soiamso: archlinux一直没用过，大侠你用他？
<soiamso> Cell: 入侵不会。
<fa1c0n_> http://www.ubuntu.org.cn/sites/www.ubuntu.com/files/active/02_ubuntu/U_homepage/homepage-12.10-launch-hero.png
<Cell> soiamso: 哦     有没有会的啊
<jusss> 自带的好像是Gnome2
<fa1c0n_> jusss: 应该就这个样子吧？
<fa1c0n_> 我喜欢gnome2.x的！
<fa1c0n_> 上下两个面板放点东西多好！
<soiamso> fa1c0n_: 少用，只会安装。如果第二主机的话会用。
<jusss> fa1c0n_: 好长时间没进Gnome了,现在一直Fvwm
<fa1c0n_> jusss: 小鸟，各种学习中，分享个你桌面看看？
<soiamso> Cell: 会的也不会在这里说吧。。
<jusss> fa1c0n_: 没桌面...而且不会截屏
<fa1c0n_> jusss: 好吧……
<Cell> soiamso: 探讨一下   我也不是很经
<jusss> fa1c0n_: 没De dm只有X和Fvwm
<cece> gebjgd: ..
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=398902
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=398902
<Freebuilder> gvim 7.3 行距问题
<stardiviner> Emacs 下如何查看holidays.el 的info?
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • feodra18竟然还有四天，这个发行版是不是快取消了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398906 2012暑假的时候就听说快要发布了，后来说11月，后来说130108，现在竟然还没有发布，一连跳了大半年，他要是再不在上面用wayland，我就带着炸药包去红帽公司 统计信息:  …
 * imtxc RH危险啊
<hrzhu> 截屏可以用scrot
 * adam8157 惊出冷汗
<Cell> 你要去炸红帽公司那你顺便帮我弄回点好东西
<xw_y_am> openshift 被 XXOO 了，求高人推荐其免费替代品
<adam8157> xw_y_am: 哦? openshift不是ec2上的么?
<xw_y_am> adam8157: 好像是
<adam8157> xw_y_am: ec2被干了?
<xw_y_am> adam8157: 刚捕了个包，icmp 给转 amazon 了。。。。
<xw_y_am> adam8157: 目测被干了。。。
<xw_y_am> adam8157:
<adam8157> 真疯狂
<abine> 幸好蛋蛋已经不在帽子那里了
<xw_y_am> adam8157: 反正各种网页打不开，ssh 连不上。。。。
<abine> 不然就变成炸蛋了
<xw_y_am> abine: 蛋蛋？？？？
<abine> lol
<xw_y_am> abine: what is 蛋蛋。。。。。
<xw_y_am> adam8157: ec2 网页竟然有简体中文......
<abine> xw_y_am: 。。。。。。
<black_angel> adam8157, 蛋蛋，你的 .Xresources 真好用，配置出来的 xterm 看着挺舒服。
<openoffice> adam8157: ...
<black_angel> 哪里不好听了，大家出来评评理
<cleamoon> adam8157, 上次你说你是学物理的？能解释一下电和磁互为相对论效应这句话吗？我怎么找不到哪个相对论的公式能把这两个量互换呀？
<adam8157> cleamoon: 为啥要转换, 电磁本来就是一种作用力
 * maplebeats 神蛋
<adam8157> cleamoon: 相对论效用又不代表必须用相对论公式而不能用经典物理的公式
<openoffice> cleamoon: 切割磁感线生电.
<openoffice> adam8157: ...
<cleamoon> adam8157, 一种作用力为什么方向不一样呢？是不是和波粒二象性类似的东西？
<maplebeats> 我错了:-(
<adam8157> cleamoon: 从高能跌回到低能时的映射不同
<cleamoon> adam8157, 这里的映射是什么意思？
<adam8157> cleamoon: 表现形式
<cleamoon> adam8157, 哦，working on understanding...
<adam8157> cleamoon: 有种理论叫大统一模型, 说的是几种基本作用力都是一种力
<cleamoon> adam8157, 大统一不是还没出来吗？
<adam8157> cleamoon: 未经证实的理论
<cleamoon> adam8157, 我倒觉得这个想法挺sb的...本身统一强力和弱力不就需要在很高能量下吗？这样还能叫统一吗？
<cleamoon> adam8157, 你说的是弦论？
<adam8157> cleamoon: 不傻啊, 现在强力是强力的公式 弱力是弱力的公式, 如果成立的话就是一个公式
<adam8157> cleamoon: 我们就向理解世界本质的方向又近了一步
<cleamoon> adam8157, 但那个公式不是有条件的吗？只在一定范围内成立之类的
<adam8157> cleamoon: 不是那种分段公式...
<cleamoon> adam8157, 再说现在16种粒子的模型不都已经提出来了吗？
<adam8157> cleamoon: 有引力子了?
<adam8157> cleamoon: 粒子物理和场论还是没有完全合拍啊
<cleamoon> adam8157, 是类似相对论的公式那种，在低能量下才有区别的公式？
<cleamoon> adam8157, 模型里一直都有引力子呀...
<adam8157> cleamoon: 引力子未经证实啊, 引力却是实在的
<adam8157> cleamoon: 嗯 类似相对论, 一个公式统一高低能, 之前分段的公式都是近似
<cleamoon> adam8157, 是呀，可是我倒觉得场论就是一种量子效应...是没有微观场论的
<cleamoon> adam8157, 16个我记得证实12个了，就差最诡异的4个了
<adam8157> cleamoon: 量子效应是个筐 啥都往里装
<cleamoon> adam8157, 那个大统一模型是什么？
<adam8157> cleamoon: 统一四种基本作用力啊
<cleamoon> adam8157, 反正没人明白，怎么说都行呀
<adam8157> cleamoon: 现在只有电磁和弱力有实验证实 但是没有公式理论
<cleamoon> adam8157, 内容是什么呀？现在又没有具体公式了？
<cleamoon> 现在不就只剩引力统一不进来吗？
 * adam8157 我很难接受哥本哈根学派, 但哥本哈根学派几乎是认知的终点, "观察"量无法排除
<adam8157> cleamoon: 强力也统一不进来啊
<cleamoon> adam8157, 我记得强力不是统一了吗...在极高能量级下能和弱力统一...
<adam8157> cleamoon: 啊? 不会吧...
<cleamoon> adam8157, 我也不接受哥本哈根学派...观察量不可排除也不代表非决定论呀...
<cleamoon> adam8157, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Unified_Theory#Current_status
<adam8157> cleamoon: 那没办法啊, 认知只能到这里了, 可证伪的才是科学  决定论没法实验证实或者证伪
<adam8157> cleamoon: 这术语太多...
<cleamoon> adam8157, 那就看中文的...就一句话...
<cleamoon> adam8157, http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%A4%A7%E7%BB%9F%E4%B8%80%E7%90%86%E8%AE%BA#.E7.8E.B0.E7.8A.B6
<adam8157> cleamoon: 你是去瑞典学啥了到底
<cleamoon> adam8157, 还没上大学呢....要学物理，兴趣是计算机....
<adam8157> cleamoon: 现在的模型只是有理论没实验吧
<adam8157> cleamoon: 我擦...  白活了
<cleamoon> adam8157, 可能你学那会儿还没出来吧...
<adam8157> cleamoon: 只是有了说得通的模型, 事实是否如此还未证实
<ubuntu> hello
<cleamoon> adam8157, 现在很多理论证实不了呀...
<kk> ubuntu, 好.. . ㍘ 新年快乐，春节: 27.99天
<Guest65161> 有没有玩三国杀的？
<cleamoon> adam8157, 对撞机能量达不到
<adam8157> cleamoon: 所以没法说已经统一了啊
<Guest65161> 乱码问题怎么解决？
<cleamoon> adam8157, ...你只相信实验证实的？
<cleamoon> adam8157, Nikola Tesla还说他有一个大统一理论呢...里面有以太的理论...
<adam8157> cleamoon: 那当然, 你这大统一扯一百年, 最后实验证实不统一, 全完
<adam8157> cleamoon: 没证实就是白说..
<cleamoon> ada
<cleamoon> adam8157, 那你现在相信什么？只靠实验就没多少可以相信的...
<cleamoon> adam8157, 何况还有那堆没法实验的东西...
<piggybox> adam8157: 也不等于白说，有猜测才有验证的方向
<adam8157> cleamoon: 哎... 人生啊
<cleamoon> adam8157, 何况还有一堆听起来就像胡扯的理论...什么每10亿对正负粒子湮灭就会多出一个正粒子...这种怎么都感觉不可能呀...
<adam8157> cleamoon: 理论啊 首先能解释通现象, 然后能被证实
<adam8157> cleamoon: 要不没意义啊
<adam8157> cleamoon: afk for push-ups
<cleamoon> adam8157, 这个没法证实吧...人类还能弄几公斤正负粒子让他们湮灭一下？
<abine> 基于Linux的精确锁定步枪
<abine> 来了
<abine> 基于linux的凶狠杀器
<abine> http://www.eeboard.com/news/%E4%B8%96%E7%95%8C%E7%AC%AC%E4%B8%80%E6%8A%8A%E5%9F%BA%E4%BA%8Elinux%E7%9A%84%E7%B2%BE%E7%A1%AE%E9%94%81%E5%AE%9A%E6%AD%A5%E6%9E%AA/
<abine> kk
<abine> 死到哪里去了？
<lainme> 真长。
<cleamoon> adam8157, 我这里的书写着：要想产生电流必须使导体周围产生电场，这句话说的对吗？我怎么觉得应该是先有电流再有电场呀？
<cleamoon> adam8157, ？研究大统一去了？
<adam8157> cleamoon: 书对
<adam8157> cleamoon: 电是场作用力的传递
<adam8157> cleamoon: 电流是被场带动的
<cleamoon> adam8157, 那没有电流哪来的电场呢？
<adam8157> cleamoon: 电势?
<cleamoon> adam8157, 哦...还真的...
<cleamoon> adam8157, 多谢...
<adam8157> cleamoon: np
<adam8157> cleamoon: 电力是蕴藏在场中的, 否则电流速度那么慢, 干啥都不赶趟啊
<cleamoon> adam8157, 这句话倒不明白...你的意思是因为场的效果是立刻的所以电的速度才快的？
<adam8157> cleamoon: 你算一下电流的速度就知道咯
<adam8157> cleamoon: 电传导是指电场传导 而不是电子, 从速度上就能看出来
<adam8157> cleamoon: 貌似我脱线了
<cleamoon> adam8157, 被初中电路毒害太深了...总想起电路...不过似乎和电路没什么关系...
<cleamoon> adam8157, 哦，电场传导呀
<adam8157> cleamoon: 电路是能量的传导路径
<adam8157> cleamoon: 没记错的话, 电流速度一般不超过1m/s
<cleamoon> adam8157, 电场传导就是接近光速了？
<adam8157> cleamoon: 是的
<adam8157> cleamoon: 这么说, 通电1s之后, 电子平均走了10厘米, 但是30万公里外的电子开始启动了
<adam8157> cleamoon: 这就是电流速度和电场速度的区别
<cleamoon> adam8157, 以前学电路时我一直想的是一个水道的回路，电池相当于一个泵。后来我把电势当成类似于引力常数的东西...不过越往后越发现不对...
<cleamoon> adam8157, 为什么场的速度那么快呢？就因为场的效果是无限远的？
<adam8157> cleamoon: 哪能无限啊, 光速是上限
<cleamoon> adam8157, 不是，我说的是距离
<cleamoon> adam8157, 我觉得场的速度是距离的累加效应，这个对吗？
<adam8157> cleamoon: 电场的作用范围确实是无限远, 但是别的场不一定是
<adam8157> cleamoon: 这句话没听懂
<cleamoon> adam8157, 就是说因为距离无限远，所以一点改变整个场都改变，因此每一点都对速度有作用，这样速度才很快的，这是我想的，不知道对不对...
<cleamoon> adam8157, 什么场范围不是无限远呢？
<adam8157> cleamoon: 不是, 不是一点改变整个场都改变, 受限于光速
<adam8157> cleamoon: 强力和弱力形成的场都有作用范围 https://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/基本相互作用
<cleamoon> adam8157, 受限于光速不是因为达到光速需要的能量是无限大吗？就算所有点都有效应也达不到无限大...
<adam8157> cleamoon: 比如你动了一下, 你这里引力场的变化要8分钟才被太阳感知
<cleamoon> adam8157, 强力和弱力的作用范围真的只有那么小吗...我原以为是出了这个范围就变的非常小，于是被忽略了呢...
<adam8157> cleamoon: 那是有内禀质量的极限速度是因为能量.  光子没有内禀质量, 上来就光速
<adam8157> cleamoon:  而且也超不出光速, 场传导的速度和质量无关
<cleamoon> adam8157, 所有场的速度都那么快吗？
<adam8157> cleamoon: 现在的理论说的场因子都没有内禀质量的
<cleamoon> adam8157, 那么说的话场的速度不就应该是光速了吗...
<adam8157> cleamoon: 四种基本作用力应该都是, 但是未经证实
<adam8157> cleamoon: 场传导的速度
<adam8157> cleamoon: 前些天还不是在验证引力么
<cleamoon> adam8157, 有吗？没太关注这方面的新闻...
<cleamoon> adam8157, 有没有场的速度很慢呀？
<adam8157> cleamoon: 另外, 光速是个基本的宇宙常量, 和光没有特殊的绑定
<adam8157> cleamoon: 那不知道... 我的认知是场的传递速度都是光速, 但是没有都证实
<cleamoon> adam8157, 哦
<adam8157> cleamoon: 光速很慢的, 你不能说"所以一点改变整个场都改变"
<cleamoon> adam8157, 应该是整个光速范围内的点都改变吧？
<adam8157> cleamoon: 譬如地球引力对太阳的作用, 其实是8分钟之前地球所在位置对太阳的作用
<cleamoon> adam8157, 哦
<adam8157> cleamoon: 作用  按光速传递
<adam8157> cleamoon: 所以啊, 我们根本不是在围着太阳转 lol
<adam8157> cleamoon: 我得睡觉去咯...
<cleamoon> adam8157, 还有一个实验，发出一束光，被三棱镜折成两束，一束飞30W公里然后测试衍射，另一束射30W+1公里然后测试波，第二束会显示波还是粒呢？
<cleamoon> 走的好快....
<maplebeats> RSS规格合作者、Reddit联合创始人、著名计算机黑客Aaron Swartz于1月11日在纽约市自杀，享年26岁。Swartz在14岁时合作编写了RSS 1.0规格，是社交新闻网站Reddit的三位创始人之一，在Reddit出售给Condé Nast后不久他卖掉了自己的股份。
<alvin_quiet_mode> RIP. boys
<alvin_quiet_mode> reddit 有啥好的 channels 推荐哇？
<ofan> programming
<alvin_quiet_mode> ofan: 有了。。
<ofan> c++
<ofan> haskell
<ofan> vim
<alvin_quiet_mode> =.=
<gebjgd> java 又爆漏洞
<piggybox> gebjgd: 又是applet问题，反正现在没人用，浏览器早该disable了
<fivesheep> 偶尔有
<Keshi> piggybox: お名前は何ですか。
<piggybox> Keshi: ...
<Keshi> piggybox: 何？
<cleamoon> Keshi, なぜあなたは日本語を話せますか？
<fivesheep> 私も日本語を話す
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 我又有一个同学拿到美国pr了
<gebjgd> fivesheep: rp
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 从哪里拿的
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 工作到年头之后 硅谷
<fivesheep> 这有何惊奇..
<fivesheep> 你也可以
<fivesheep> 如果愿意的话
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 没惊奇啊
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 我才不愿意要美国的长居
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 太危险
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 美国薪水比德国高
<fivesheep> 物价还便宜
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 谢谢 我怕被枪崩死
<alvin_quiet_mode> 俩日本人？
<kk>  05:09
<gebjgd> 欢迎日本人日本人
<gebjgd> 今天在论坛上看到有人说他痛恨日本人，因为他爷爷五岁就被日本人杀死了。我想对他说，你爷爷五岁就死了，你是网上下载的？
<alvin_quiet_mode> cleamoon: 大哥，哪学的日语呀？
<cleamoon> alvin_quiet_mode, google translate
<alvin_quiet_mode> >.<
<alvin_quiet_mode> Keshi: moin moin :D
<Keshi> cleamoon: いいえ、勉強しました。
<Keshi> alvin_quiet_mode: Hiya.
<alvin_quiet_mode> Keshi: can u teach me japanese?
<alvin_quiet_mode> would love to learn something robotic from japan :D
<cleamoon> Keshi, あなたは何を学んで欲しい?
<Keshi> LOL, this is a Chinese Ubuntu support channel.  /join ##japanese
<cleamoon> alvin_quiet_mode, there is great robot technology in German...
<alvin_quiet_mode> cleamoon: 我不喜欢西门子
<cleamoon> Keshi, #ubuntu-jp
<cleamoon> alvin_quiet_mode, why not?
<alvin_quiet_mode> 西门子什么都要自己搞一套…… 还都不是 world wide 通用的
<cleamoon> alvin_quiet_mode, 日本不也一样...
<alvin_quiet_mode> ö_Ö  没去了解过。。所以不清楚。。。只觉得日本的机器人很神奇的样子
<cleamoon> alvin_quiet_mode, 是很神奇...买几个回来拆掉不就知道了
<alvin_quiet_mode> cleamoon: 买不起！ °_°
<cleamoon> alvin_quiet_mode, 大概都多少钱？我记得东大机器人足球队那些机器人都是自费呀...应该不会太贵的
<alvin_quiet_mode> ö_Ö
<cleamoon> alvin_quiet_mode, 据说pi不也能做机器人吗？试试看呗
<alvin_quiet_mode> cleamoon: 我没那么多东西哇。。
<cleamoon> alvin_quiet_mode, ...捡
<alvin_quiet_mode> 哎，现在的问题差不多都是这样。小时候有啥梦想，因为没有实力实现不了。等张大了有钱了，却再也没有小时候的梦想了
<gebjgd> alvin_quiet_mode: 打工啊
<alvin_quiet_mode> gebjgd: 等 21号以后吧。。考试结束了。
<alvin_quiet_mode> gebjgd: 主要是在德国……没有个长期的计划，这是最痛苦的。如果在国内的话，各种工具都会去买来。然后有啥想做了学了点就开始做了。而在德国的话…我现在就是买了啥东西过段时间就搬家，再过段时间又搬家，自己又没车的……
<gebjgd> alvin_quiet_mode: 先学车 最有用的东西
<cleamoon> alvin_quiet_mode, 你们那里没有垃圾回收站吗？那里一般会有一大堆可用的东西，捡回来胡玩总能有收获。我有4台电脑都是捡的
<alvin_quiet_mode> cleamoon: 远着呢。在城市的另一头
<alvin_quiet_mode> cleamoon: 再说了，那垃圾回收站里边都是大家伙，没小家伙的。。。
<cleamoon> alvin_quiet_mode, 我这里也是城市的另一头...坐公共汽车呀...
<cleamoon> alvin_quiet_mode, 大家伙也能拿呀
<alvin_quiet_mode> cleamoon: 我没有你那么大的家……
<alvin_quiet_mode> cleamoon: 我这只有 13,14m²
<cleamoon> alvin_quiet_mode, 谁让你把所有东西都留下呀...没用的还要扔掉呀...
<cleamoon> alvin_quiet_mode, 我住的地方只有12m²...只不过仓库大...
<alvin_quiet_mode> cleamoon: 大哥……我说了， hannover 的 aha 那个垃圾回收站里边都是大家伙。。。
<cleamoon> alvin_quiet_mode, 你指的大家伙是什么？冰箱？
<alvin_quiet_mode> cleamoon: 对啊。那边一般都是那么大的家伙
<alvin_quiet_mode> 收音机啥的小东西才没人扔垃圾回收站了。。。都是 aha 临时收回去的。要找也不知道去哪里找
<cleamoon> alvin_quiet_mode, 那没法拿...顶多把散热管拿下来...你们那里没有专门的一般家庭的垃圾房？
<alvin_quiet_mode> cleamoon: 没
<cleamoon> alvin_quiet_mode, 哦...那没办法了...二手店有吗？
<alvin_quiet_mode> cleamoon: Hannover 有一个同意的垃圾管理公司 Aha
<alvin_quiet_mode> 但那边都只有大家伙。。。
<cleamoon> 这真麻烦呀...似乎没法便宜的弄进来好东西了...
<cleamoon> alvin_quiet_mode, ebay吧
<alvin_quiet_mode> cleamoon: 下周我去问问德国人。有几个人也是差不多玩这些玩意的。有看他们讨论过 hifi 相关的。。
<cleamoon> alvin_quiet_mode, hifi是什么...
<alvin_quiet_mode> cleamoon: 音乐相关的设备
<cleamoon> alvin_quiet_mode, 你不说的是机器人吗...
<alvin_quiet_mode> cleamoon: 都是这些小玩意啊。。。拿来拆了自己装一个……
<cleamoon> alvin_quiet_mode, ......这真的可以类比吗
<alvin_quiet_mode> cleamoon: 至少他们至少那些小玩意哪里可以找到吧
<cleamoon> al
<cleamoon> alvin_quiet_mode, 那倒是
<ofan> alvin_quiet_mode: nick要不要这么长
#ubuntu-cn 2013-01-13
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 推擴一下peter-bochs http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398915 推擴一下peter-bochs http://peter-bochs.googlecode.com 统计信息: 发表于 由 mcheung63 — 2013-01-13 5:10
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于3D桌面安装后如何启动的地方 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398917 我看到某教程里提到：然后重新启动计算机，在用户登录时的界面中，点击用户名和密码输入框右上角的圆形Ubuntu标志......这句话，好像记得很早时确实有见过，为什么在现在的12.10中根本 …
<GFW> 为什么这些昵称备注测了....悲剧.
<freeflying> imtxc_away: 昨天说谁熟悉耳机来着
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 12.10 更新最新后，ibus-pinyin 一切还就 crash 了，是个体问题还是共性问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398919 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 abutter — 2013-01-13 10:58
<imtxc> freeflying: imadper
<imtxc> freeflying: 昨天改名叫 openoffice 了，那货最近总改名字啊
<freeflying> imtxc: lol
<imtxc> freeflying: 不过我觉得他要是给你推荐的话， 估计还是 K240S 之类的
<freeflying> imtxc: 這個是什麼牌子的啊
<imtxc> freeflying: AKG
<imtxc> freeflying: 你是在什么上面听呢？
<freeflying> imtxc: 電腦，手機啥的
<imtxc> freeflying: 那他用的这个m1也不错  http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.10.xf6Bbb&id=17315847705&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<imtxc> 他说是直推利器
<freeflying> imtxc: 這個是什麼牌子啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 爱丽丝啥的
<freeflying> imtxc: 英文呢
<imtxc>  Alessandro freeflying
<imtxc> GRADOLABS  Alessandro
<freeflying> imtxc: http://www.amazon.com/Grado-Prestige-SR80i-Stereo-Headphone/dp/B000G3LCQC/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1358046917&sr=1-1&keywords=alessandro+m1 ?
<freeflying> 這個？
<freeflying> imtxc: http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-HD-429-Headphones-Black/dp/B0065VKQ34/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1358046967&sr=1-1&keywords=hd429
<freeflying> 這個如何
<imtxc> 样子到一样 我反正不懂
<imtxc> 那时候他推荐的就是这个
<imtxc> freeflying: 你都是听什么音乐呢
<imtxc> 为嘛我这里dropbox 总是不给我自动下载文件呢，上传嗖嗖的，关闭dropbox再启动才给我下载新的文件。。。
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 请问thinkT，E430 530 系列显卡为NVS5400的可以用bumble bee 3.0吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398921 新开帖抱歉，我的ubuntu12.04 系统不能随便崩溃啊。。。上面装了重要软件，而且写论文要用win7，所以每次切换系统要通过bios来切换很麻烦。。 不敢随便安装这个bumblebe …
<freeflying> imtxc: 流行古典都有
<imtxc> freeflying: 貌似这里知道点这个的也就色大象了。。。。
<freeflying> imtxc: 他來的時候你幫我問問啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 好的。
<imtxc> freeflying: 你这里dropbox 能自动同步么？
<freeflying> imtxc: 我不用dropbox啊
<imtxc> freeflying: o~~
<ofan> freeflying: ä¹°tf10
<imtxc> 对啊，还有呕饭呢 怎么忘了。
<imtxc> ofan: 你的咸菜到了么
<ofan> imtxc: 早到了
<ofan> imtxc: 你个凹凸慢
<nopcall> 使用了tuxonice来睡眠 在grub.cfg 中添加了resume=swap:/dev/mapper/swap 之后能睡眠了 但是在正常启动的时候却非常的慢。。大概能慢到2分钟。这是什么问题啊。。
<imtxc> ofan: 额。。。广州到你那里运费多少啊
<ofan> 不知道
<imtxc> o
<freeflying> ofan: tf10是啥啊
<ofan> freeflying: 耳机啊
<freeflying> ofan: 啥牌子的啊
<ofan> freeflying: UE
<ofan> ultimate ears
<freeflying> ofan: http://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Ears-TripleFi-Isolating-Earphones/dp/B0019RBJOE/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1358049438&sr=1-1&keywords=tf10
<freeflying> ofan: 200多？ 太貴了
<ofan> freeflying: 这个价格能买到最好的了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 【求助】如何安全删除双系统下的UBUNTU然后重装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398924 本人是个LINUX菜鸟，这几天看了好多UBUNTU方面的资讯，昨天下载安装了UBUNTU12.10， 问题来了，我是硬盘安装的，看了老秀才的视频，一步一步做的，当做到【分区】前一步，也就是 …
<stardiviner> ELisp 里 (auto-indent-mode 1) 和 (auto-indent-mode t) 有什么区别么？
<weichen> 应该没区别
<gfrog> adam8157: 犇蛋蛋，乃的goagent最近工作正常不？ 俺用的openshift的ssh都挂掉了。。。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 网卡Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398926 Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller网卡，和xp双系统，安装好u12.04后，无线网卡可用，有线网卡显示为无线网卡，怀疑是驱动的问题，应该如何解决，谢谢！ 笔记本型号：联想E40 统计信息: 发表于 由 ygjt …
<adam8157> gfrog: 我就知道有这一天...
<adam8157> gfrog: goagent 还正常 但是好多google的服务用不了, 于是我买了个ssh
<gfrog> adam8157: 还买ssh，早说啊，我的vps给你开个账户。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 没事儿, 过几天买个支持cisco的vpn
<gfrog> adam8157: 我的vps上搭的就是这货。l2tp/ipsec
<adam8157> gfrog: 高端
<gfrog> adam8157: 不过vpn没ssh方便啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 还要加一大堆路由
<adam8157> gfrog: 那倒是 但是vpn显得高级
<lainme> ssh 还要写 pac
<gfrog> lainme: 有gfwlist
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。。 这就是乃所谓的高级？ ssh也有vpn啊
<adam8157> gfrog: ?
<gfrog> adam8157: google ssh vn
<gfrog> adam8157: google ssh vpn
<adam8157> gfrog: 慢吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 比ssl vpn慢点，跟ipsec比估计差距不大，10%以内
<ghostman> join #lisp
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 高手帮忙看看，update-grub出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398930 如图所示grub.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 sjyzhxw — 2013-01-13 12:54
<timo42> 配置文件格式有误？
<freeflying> ofan: 200多刀買個耳機是不是太那啥點了
<former> /me
<yunfan1> 有没有什么其他的远程登录的协议介绍下？ 除了ssh
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] telnet
<lwh_> 大家好 我想问一下 为什么我的keynav点击了空格键之后只是鼠标移到上面去了 但是并没有执行单击的操作啊。例如我移到浏览器的某个标签页的标签上，其并不能点开这个标签页面
<yunfan1> 发现linode这个web的console还真不错
<abine> EE
<abine> 快出来
<abine> 弄好了
<abine> 那个USB HUB自己接上电源就可以用了
<abine> 把让USB HUB独立供电
<nopcall> 囧 搞了半天。开机还是在卡了3分多钟
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • e17应用程序问题～ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398932 包括最常用程序，IBAR应用程序，屏幕锁定应用程序，屏幕解锁应用程序，重启应用程序，启动应用程序，都没有程序列表，而且无法添加。 默认应用程序里也没有程序给选择～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ice-06 — 2013- …
<wiiw> 什么系统，这么卡？
<nopcall> wiiw: 。不是系统问题。我在grub里添加了resume=swap:/dev/xxx 睡眠的时候能唤醒 但是我普通的重启就会卡上2～3分钟
<wiiw> nopcall,哦，休眠需要设置grub的啊？
<nopcall> wiiw: ..不设置的话怎么知道从哪恢复镜像啊。
<wiiw> nopcall,我先google一下
<wiiw> http://loudyn.diandian.com/post/2012-08-28/40037473610
<imtxc> adam8157: google 就用 smarthosts啊
<woju> ubuntu12.04 fcitx无法用云拼音有人遇到过没有?
<kk> 新 软件/网站开发 • 如何从优酷的链接获得该页面flv等视频文件的地址 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398933 谁能给我一个思路呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 Lufecarg — 2013-01-13 14:29
<stardiviner> Shit, I love the damn evil Emacs, more than Vim.
<freeflying> imtxc: smarthost有用？
<imtxc> freeflying: 只用google的话很有用，andriod手机上也可以用。
<imtxc> freeflying: 现在我的google.com/* 还有dropbox都不用ssh了，速度快很多啊
<freeflying> imtxc: you sure?
<imtxc> fr
<imtxc> freeflying: 恩
<imtxc> wget https://smarthosts.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/hosts
<imtxc> freeflying: 手机上google+ 和 play商店也快多了。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 没用
<fyodor_> imtxc: 它是维护了一份列表吗？
<imtxc> fyodor_: 对啊
<fyodor_> 然后定期更新？
<imtxc> fyodor_: .
<freeflying> imtxc: 直接替换就可以了？
<fyodor_> 这不是找墙嘛。。
<imtxc> freeflying: 你把google的部分 加到你的 /etc/hosts 里面就好了嘛
<fyodor_> 之前的 sshchina 服务近两周处于瘫痪状态了
<freeflying> imtxc: 直接替换有side effect不不
<fyodor_> 目前只有一个米国服务勉强够用。。
<fyodor_> 生活艰辛啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 追加就好了
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 想入手这款机器 不知道能不能装ubuntu呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398935 想入手这款机器 不知道能不能装ubuntu呢？ 苹果的呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sirtang — 2013-01-13 14:47
<freeflying> imtxc: 你有现成的发我一份吧
<imtxc> freeflying: http://code.bulix.org/s4cyt1-82832
<imtxc> freeflying: 加到你的/etc/hosts 文件的后面
<widon> vim怎么看函数调用图啊
<syq> 拜众神
<imtxc> widon: 函数调用图？
<widon> imtxc, 就是source insight里面的一个功能，看这个函数被哪些函数调过
<imtxc> widon: Rgrep
<widon> imtxc, grep很慢啊。。把我不需要的东西都查出来了？
<imtxc> widon: 我就不知道别的办法了，铜球
<freeflying> adam8157: 路由器在你那吧
<adam8157> freeflying: 在桌上
<imtxc> adam8157: 我在项目里面加了两个git remote之后，每次更新都需要 push或者pull两次么
<adam8157> imtxc: 是.   其实pull只有一次fetch
<imtxc> 恩，pull 一次就可以。
<freeflying> adam8157: 周五带给我吧，要是我不进办公室的话
<adam8157> freeflying: ok
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • [求助]win7+Arch双系统，修复grub http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398940 我的Arch+Win7双系统，win7重装以后，进不了linux了，需要修复grub，大家懂得。于是我按照这个操作：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=197154- 即，我用ubuntu的livecd进入系统以后，首先安装grub，然后 Code: sud …
<freeflying> adam8157: 谢了
<adam8157> freeflying: np
<banban> adam8157:
<adam8157> banban: 恁好
<banban> adam8157: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=155&t=398940&p=2913048#p2913048
<banban> adam8157: 给我远程指导下，要不你就直接过来帮我修吧，今天可是周末。。。
<adam8157> banban: ... 你又乱搞
<banban> adam8157: 555...........
<adam8157> banban: 你win7在哪个盘?
<banban> adam8157: 不知道。。。。
<adam8157> ...
<banban> adam8157: 怎么看
<adam8157> banban: find –set-root /bootmgr
<adam8157> banban: chainload /bootmgr
<adam8157> banban: 这两条应该起得来win7
<banban> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ find –set-root /bootmgr find: `–set-root': No such file or directory find: `/bootmgr': No such file or directory
<adam8157> banban: 这命令是在grub的命令行里的
<banban> oo
<adam8157> banban: --set-root
<banban> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ find --set-root /bootmgr find: unknown predicate `--set-root'
<banban> wait.........
<adam8157> banban: 是grub > 的时候输入
<banban> grub> find --set-root /bootmgr  Error 15: File not found
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 硬盘真的挂了吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398942 手贱，拆机箱 拔几次电源，有一次忘记了，带电插硬盘电源线 有烧焦的气味，闪了点火花，然后 Quote: reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key 还有救吗？ 统计信息: 发表于  …
<adam8157> ...
<banban> adam8157: 肿么啦。。
<adam8157> banban: 你先 insmod ntfs 然后再find呢?
<banban> grub> insmod ntfs  Error 27: Unrecognized command
<adam8157> =,=
<banban> adam8157: 我现在能不能重装个linux啊
<adam8157> banban: 重装的话你的arch不就没了么
<banban> adam8157: 没就没呗。。。。没办法了
<adam8157> banban: 可以, 只要后装ubuntu之类, 引导就坏不了
<adam8157> banban: 你在你自己笔记本上折腾?
<banban> adam8157: 就我现在描述的情况，win没法进入这种情况下可以装linux吗
<banban> adam8157: yes
<adam8157> banban: 可以, 注意别把windows的分区覆盖就好
<banban> adam8157: 我没有Ub1210的盘，看来还是得先重装下win，再装Ub
<wiiw> 可以，可以用 winpe
<adam8157> banban: 为啥win也要重装?
<banban> adam8157: 现在没法进入win啊，开机就是grub
<wiiw> 有 grub 可以直接安装 ubuntu
<adam8157> banban: 你装ubuntu的时候它会自动建立win的引导
<banban> adam8157: 我有Ub1010，能否先装上，然后升级到12010呢，我还真 没升级过
<wiiw> 把 ubuntu.iso 放在 d:\ub.iso
<adam8157> wiiw: 别说这高难度的, 远程指导铁定失败
<wiiw> http://bbs.wuyou.com/viewthread.php?tid=196268
<kk> wiiw 啥, ⇪ 如何通过GRUB2来引导ISO和IMG - 综合讨论区 - 无忧启动论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<syq> banban: 下载一个miniiso chroot进去啊
<wiiw> 用 grub 引导 ubuntu.iso
<banban> wiiw: 意思是，我现在只要在livecd上下载个ubuntu.iso 放到d盘就可以了？
<syq> banban: http://mirrors.163.com/debian/dists/sid/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ 下载mini。iso
<kk> syq ⇪ ti: Index of /debian/dists/sid/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<banban> syq: 我不懂啥是chroot啊
<syq> banban: dd到U盘，起来之后chroot到ubuntu中，grub-install /dev/sda
<syq> banban: 先下载那个iso，dd if=mini.iso of=/dev/sdb
<banban> syq: 我试下啦。。。。
<banban> syq: mini.iso 是什么？
<wiiw> find --set-root /ub.iso
<wiiw> map /ub.iso (0xff) || map --mem /ub.iso (0xff)
<wiiw> map --hook
<wiiw> chainloader (0xff)
<wiiw> 就这4句 grub 命令而已
<syq> banban: debian的在线安装盘
<banban> ub.iso在哪儿啊。。。。wiiw
<wiiw> banban, 就是你的 10.04 .iso ，改名
<banban> .......................................................................
<wiiw> 放在 c:\
<banban> wiiw 我的那个iso是在安装盘里的啊
<wiiw> banban,那就用安装盘直接引导安装
<wiiw> bios里面设置成光盘引导
<banban> wiiw: 那安装以后可以升级成1210吗
<wiiw> banban, 不能跨版本升级
<syq> banban: 反正就是想办法进个linux系统
<banban> syq: 我现在在livecd呢
<syq> banban: 那就好办了
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] grub坏掉了?
<syq> 把挨个盘都挂载上，看看哪个是你arch的 /
<wiiw> 今天好多人的xp坏了，
<gaozhenjie> 大家好
<banban> syq: 怎么挨个挂啊。。。
<gebjgd> banban: ubuntu重装不就是了
<syq> banban: 比如 /media/any_path_to_youre_arch_root
<kk> gaozhenjie, 好.. . ㍨ 新年快乐，春节: 27.32天
<gebjgd> banban: 有什么难得
<syq> banban: 用文件浏览器挨个点。。。
<banban> gebjgd: 现在手头上没有Ub1210镜像
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 你们是不是再说解决grub丢失的问题?
<syq> banban: 就跟挂U盘似的。。。
<wiiw> banban,去下载一个
<banban> syq: o
<gebjgd> banban: 下载一个就是了 有什么难得 或者直接就用arch 或者debian 滚动过去
<wiiw> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/
<kk> wiiw ⇪ t: Index of /releases
<gebjgd> banban: 不过你的水平还是 用linux mint debian好点  估计你搞不定arch
<syq> gebjgd: 你不怕骂么。。。
<gebjgd> syq: 谁敢骂我？
<syq> gebjgd: ……
<gaozhenjie> kk: 你好
<kk> gaozhenjie, 您好！ ㍨ 新年快乐，春节: 27.32天
<banban> wiiw: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/12.10/release/
<kk> banban ⇪ t: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal)
<banban> wiiw: 这个连接对吗
<syq> banban: 找到哪个了么
<syq> banban: 那个很慢，你还是找个国内的镜像吧
<banban> syq: 我有点晕了  要不我就重装个ub吧，就我这水平
<wiiw> banban,对，但要用迅雷
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 你的Ubuntu怎么了?
<syq> banban: 怎么开始玩arch了？
<wiiw> banban,或其他p2p下载工具
<gebjgd> wiiw: 下载ubuntu为毛要用迅雷？
<wiiw> gebjgd,或其他
<gebjgd> wiiw: 直接firefox downthemall
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] BT好一点
<syq> banban: http://mirror.bjtu.edu.cn/ubuntu-releases/
<kk> syq ⇪ ti: Index of /ubuntu-releases/
<wiiw> gebjgd, 哦，快就行
<gebjgd> 从来就没用过迅雷
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 能不能downthemall + flashget ?
<banban> syq: 1210 好还是1204好
<xuan> 12.10 好
<syq> banban: 不知道啊，没用过1210
<wiiw> 12.04 是长期支持的
<gebjgd> stardiviner: linux那来的flashget?
<wiiw> 12.10 只能用2年
<stardiviner> gebjgd: flashgot ?
<xuan> 3å¹´
<wiiw> o
<banban> wiiw: en 04
<syq> xuan: wiiw 18个月。。。
<gebjgd> stardiviner: 直接downthemall就够了
<xuan> 不是说从12.10开始,支持变成了3连,长期支持版5年么?
<xuan> 用BT下载镜像快一点
<wiiw> http://www.chenshake.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/ubuntu-release-cycle-2_thumb.png
<syq> xuan: 原来lts桌面版是3年，现在变成了5年
<xuan> 原来是这样呀
<banban> wiiw: 下载desktop版就行是吗
<stardiviner> gebjgd: downthemall 不支持wget和aria2这些啊
<xuan> 用Live cd中的Transmission下载镜像比较快
<wiiw> banban,我安装的是 server 版本， 然后apt-get install e17 就有桌面了
<banban> wiiw: wait............
<banban> wiiw: 为什么要用server版呢
<banban> wiiw: 普通笔记本可以带起来吗
<wiiw> banban, 我对桌面不感兴趣
<stardiviner> banban: 因为server版本ISO小？
<banban> wiiw: 主要要考虑我的水平。。。。。
<wiiw> banban,应该一样的，随便下载一个
<banban> wiiw: 哦
<banban> ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<banban> 这个可以吗
<gebjgd> stardiviner: flashgot+aria2不就行了
<stardiviner> 2天时间，终于把emacs配置好了。超级多的mode。。。。幸好省略了无比多的minor modes
<xuan> 直接用aria2好一点,flashgot调用的不灵活
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 是哦，好像flashgot就有全页下载功能
<wiiw> banban,可以
<stardiviner> 谁玩着vim的？我带他入门emacs。。。
<gebjgd> stardiviner: 这里用vim的人多了
<banban> stardiviner: me。
<banban> stardiviner: 不过你们估计都不屑于带我玩。。。。水平实在太次
<xuan> 才开始接触vim
<wiiw> stardiviner,emacs上下左右移动需要按住 ctrl 键+p n v f
<wiiw> stardiviner,vim 只需要 hjkl
<gebjgd> banban: 一个妹子家 不好好学学化妆 没什么跟男吊死用什么ubuntu
<fairywell28> ..
<xuan> vim不是也支持方向键么?/
<wiiw> xuan, 方向键太远了
<stardiviner> wiiw: vim里popup menu不一样要ctrl？
<gebjgd> banban: 男吊死才不会爱上你会用ubuntu 而是爱上你的模样
<wiiw> stardiviner,可以设置成自动popup
<stardiviner> editor war里说的其实大部分都对，彼此没有的是真的。我亲身体验了。但是emacs确实比vim强大，
<banban> gebjgd: 。。。。。。
<stardiviner> wiiw: 自动也只是自动在第一个啊。你选第二个还不是要ctrl？
<syq> banban: 脾气变好了。。。
<banban> syq: 是吗 。。。。
<stardiviner> Vim是已经C语言定好了的。而emacs可以定制任何地方。
<wiiw> stardiviner,这点， emacs 没有胜出
<syq> banban: 以前直接开喷了吧
<stardiviner> 这就是最大的不同
<wiiw> stardiviner, vim 有自己的配置脚本
<banban> syq: 我以前脾气有那么差吗。。。
<gebjgd> banban: syq对你有意思
<banban> gebjgd: 别瞎说了
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] stop 0
<gebjgd> banban: 这是事实
<stardiviner> wiiw: vimscript实在不够强大，
<banban> gebjgd: 我们只是在讨论技术问题
<stardiviner> wiiw: 你用vimscript写过么？
<wiiw> stardiviner, emacs的配置脚本需要学习很长时间，都是函数和括号
<stardiviner> wiiw: 我两天就配置好了。。。
<banban> 嗯 vim脚本很好学
<imtxc> stardiviner: emacs 可以做刚才谁问的那个问题么？ 显示函数调用的地方。
<wiiw> stardiviner,因为你学过lisp 了
<stardiviner> wiiw: 我看括号看了1个小时就习惯了
<stardiviner> wiiw: 我没学过
<stardiviner> imtxc: Vim 的gf不够强大，有时候跳的地方不对。我深有体会。加强过也不行
<imtxc> stardiviner: emacs能到什么样的效果呢
<stardiviner> 对于vim，我估计你们和我说的几个都没我玩的多。
<stardiviner> imtxc: 还没试过，我添加的mode里好像还没这个功能的
<banban> wiiw: win下有可以做U盘启动盘的软件吗，我好像没有空光盘了
<wiiw> banban, 这个网址你记下 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?p=2569466
<kk> wiiw ⇪ ti: 用grub2引导ISO硬盘安装ubuntu方法两则。。 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<stardiviner> imtxc: 不过你可以用auto complete的 quick-help 非常好用，或者用eldoc
<imtxc> stardiviner: 这样啊。
<stardiviner> imtxc: 而且显示完整的function document，而且还带argument list
<syq> banban: ultraiso
<stardiviner> imtxc: vim现在还不能，或者没有做到这样的插件
<imtxc> stardiviner: emacs配置一下就累人，那时候抄了imadper 配置，没会改
<stardiviner> imtxc: 我没有抄别人的配置，都是找到一个mode，就去emacs wiki里搜，简单多了
<wiiw> 迹
<imtxc> stardiviner: 厉害
<stardiviner> imtxc: 我还以为你是高手的说，看你的nick感觉好像进来比我早。。。
<imtxc> stardiviner: 我不会emacs
<stardiviner> imtxc: 抄别人的配置明显是新手行为。。。。
<banban> wiiw: 我还是觉得刻盘比较好 。。。。
<banban> syq: 哦
<imtxc> stardiviner: 我就是新手啊。
<stardiviner> banban: 直接写倒USB上也行
<stardiviner> imtxc: 你的nick在我进来的时候就在了啊。。。
<banban> stardiviner: 我就是打算做u盘启动盘的
<stardiviner> imtxc: 我10年进来的
<stardiviner> banban: 我以为你说刻盘是光盘
<imtxc> stardiviner: 没有吧。
<stardiviner> imtxc: 你什么时候进来的？
<imtxc> stardiviner: 忘了呢
<stardiviner> imtxc: ....
<stardiviner> imtxc: 你什么时候接触linux的？
<imtxc> stardiviner: 可能就是10年
<imtxc> stardiviner: 快两年了吧
<stardiviner> imtxc: 那就是了，肯定在我前面嘛
<stardiviner> imtxc: 10年的话，应该是3年啊
<stardiviner> imtxc: 你数学比我还差？
<imtxc> stardiviner: 那时候只是接触，没怎么用，真正用不到两年。
<imtxc> stardiviner: 好吧，这个话题什么目的
<banban> stardiviner: sorry 我表达有误
<gebjgd> imtxc: 他在鄙视你
<gebjgd> imtxc: 因为他比你会用装13的emacs和vim
<imtxc> gebjgd: 哦啊，不会emacs就遭鄙视啊
<stardiviner> imtxc: 我接触速度很快，从开始在网上看到成为黑客应该玩linux起，立刻去图书馆看了redhat linux，然后装了ubuntu，然后就彻底用ubuntu了
<gebjgd> imtxc: 所以你遭到了他的鄙视
<gebjgd> imtxc: 你可以鄙视它  用ubuntu
<imtxc> gebjgd: 算了。。。
<stardiviner> imtxc: 只是讨论你比我进来的早，你竟然还说自己是新手。。。
<stardiviner> gebjgd: good idea
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 我迟早要抛弃掉ubuntu，转arch
<imtxc> stardiviner: 我运行emacs的时间累计没2个小时，不是新手么
<stardiviner> imtxc: right
<gebjgd> stardiviner: 鄙视还没用arch的
<imtxc> .....
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 鄙视那些鄙视没用arch的人，哈哈
<gebjgd> 鄙视喜欢用迟早来搪塞的
<imtxc> 我迟早要用emacs lol
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 鄙视鄙视别人的
<stardiviner> imtxc: welcome
<imtxc> stardiviner: 用emacs装起来有底气啊。。
<stardiviner> imtxc: EMacs还有个好处是代码短，我的vimrc有8000多行了，init.el还只有1000多行
<imtxc> stardiviner: 8000----------------
<stardiviner> imtxc: right, 所以我说你们玩vim都没有我多
<imtxc> stardiviner: 你用8000行干什么
<stardiviner> imtxc: 就只是配置vim
<imtxc> ........
<stardiviner> imtxc: 以后谁的vimrc没超过8000行的，我就鄙视他对我说vim
<stardiviner> imtxc: 哈哈
<stardiviner> imtxc: 其实不少一部分是注释，我喜欢写很详细的注释
<banban> wzssyqa: 师弟。。。。。
<stardiviner> imtxc: 还有与插件重复的配置。有的是list，写起来就好几行。
<gebjgd> stardiviner: vimrc 8000行 慢死 怪不得你用emacs去了
<gebjgd> stardiviner: 写代码不在多 在精
<gebjgd> stardiviner: 说话也在于说的少而精 而不是罗嗦
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 不慢啊，启动还行，就是vimwiki慢，其他都不慢。我的vimrc并不是不优化的。
<gebjgd> stardiviner: 你这样的不是好码工
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 我是怕自己忘记了。
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 反正是自己用啊。
<gebjgd> stardiviner: 你写小说啊？
<wzssyqa> ban
<gebjgd> stardiviner: 8000字 短小精辟的小说都好几个了
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 我写过小说的，还在高三给别人看过。还不错；
<wzssyqa> banban: 刚才那个syq就是我，，，
<imtxc> 8000行跟小说差不多了
<gebjgd> imtxc: 这就是标准男吊死
<gebjgd> imtxc: 学着点
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 人家是满行的，我是可能一个list，dict就好几行啊
<wzssyqa> banban: 师姐
<gebjgd> 炫耀行数。
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 哈哈，就是
<banban> wzssyqa: 你不早说 我还以为谁这么好心呢 哈哈~
<wzssyqa> banban: 。。。
<banban> wzssyqa: 是你刚才说我脾气不好啊。。
<wzssyqa> banban: 刚才在win下。。。记不住这个用户的密码
<wzssyqa> banban: 。。。。
<wzssyqa> banban: 有log在，我就不否认了。。。
<ofan> 老色鬼
<banban> wzssyqa: 好吧
<banban> wzssyqa: 你现在在哪儿呀 说城市就好
<wzssyqa> banban: 北京
<banban> wzssyqa: 唔，原来你也在北京
<wzssyqa> banban: 半年了
<banban> wzssyqa: 你手机号码给我来~
<wzssyqa> banban: qq签名
<banban> 哦哦
<banban> 忘记了
<wzssyqa> banban: 以为你早就知道了呢。。。
<ofan> 要面基？
<wzssyqa> ofan: 你也一起来不
<ofan> wzssyqa: 去不了..
<wzssyqa> ofan: 你还没你翻墙去哪里了呢
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 「求助」GT240M显卡，安装附加驱动推荐的受限驱动后，重启不能进入系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398947 GT240M显卡，安装附加驱动推荐的受限驱动后，重启不能进入系统。 安装完显卡驱动后，运行了 sudo nvidia-xconfig 重启后，进入系统一直处于白，黑，蓝屏不停 …
<ofan> wzssyqa: usa
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 回覆: 硬盘真的挂了吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398942 感觉是挂了。。 從我使用 Tapatalk 2 的 Xperia S 發送 统计信息: 发表于 由 tooktang — 2013-01-13 9:25
<nopcall> 我了个擦。vmware能玩lol了
<wiiw> vbox 也可以3D
<wiiw> wine 也可以 war3
<nopcall> wiiw: 我用vbox开不了dnf .
<nopcall> wiiw: 用vm可以。
<wiiw> 哦
<stardiviner> nopcall: 我的可以DNF啊，XP
<nopcall> stardiviner: 。。你的是台式机吧 什么显卡。
<stardiviner> nopcall: 显卡:           ATI/AMD Radeon HD 6450 (CAICOS PRO)
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于UBUNTU PHONE， http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398949 他们依然把应用列表放在左侧，但这样无论用左手还是右手，都不容易操作， 再说了也没什么杀手级应用，估计开发的也不多，那还推出来干嘛， 统计信息: 发表于 由 Microcosm — 2013-01-13 17:25
<nopcall> stardiviner: 。。。。你玩的时候卡么。。我在vm里发现按键延迟挺大的。
<stardiviner> nopcall: 我关掉所有host里的软件，就好了
<nopcall> stardiviner: ..这不科学啊。。我用vbox的时候 输入密码后就黑屏了。卡在那了。
<stardiviner> nopcall: 额你也是这显卡？
<nopcall> stardiviner: 不是。。我用的集显。
<stardiviner> nopcall: 那哪里不科学了？
<nopcall> stardiviner: 我在vbox里装的也是xp啊。。3D加速也能启用啊。
<stardiviner> nopcall: XP下没啥需要3D加速的啊，而且DNF也不需要用3D加速吧
<nopcall> stardiviner: 那不是咯。。那我的dnf也应该能运行啊。。
<stardiviner> nopcall: 那我就不知道了，哦，我用的是MSDN版本
<xiaoy> 
<xiaoy> 
<xiaoy> 
<xiaoy> 
<kk> xiaoy: .. ..
<xiaoy> 
<zhanshime01> 问一下，我买的cd打开怎么是wavwenjian
<zhanshime01> 怎么是wav文件
<wzssyqa> zhanshime01: cd当然是wav文静
<wzssyqa> 文件
<zhanshime01> CD是数字的还是模拟的？
<zhanshime01> CD是数字的，存储的是PCM制式的音频数据，用二进制方式存储，也就是0/1数据。别以为CD是存储的模拟信号了。但CD里面的0/1数据只是红皮书规定的编码格式，也就是一长串的0和1，不是电脑里面的文件数据格式。别以为CD存储的就是wav文件了。
<zhanshime01> http://bbs.headphoneclub.com/thread-147034-1-1.html
<kk> zhanshime01 啥, ⇪ 关于CD、wav和时钟之类的一些基本知识 - 音 响 论 坛 - 耳机俱乐部论坛 耳机,耳塞,耳放,耳机论坛,音乐,音响 - 耳机俱乐部
<zhanshime01> 不科学啊
<zhanshime01> 难道linux自动转换？
<killpanda> 额
<wiiw> cd 格式应该就是wav吧
<Freebuilder> wiiw, cd 是原始的 PCM 流，非文件，无文件格式可言。
<zhanshime01> 难道我被坑了？
<Freebuilder> wiiw, wav 文件格式就是存储 PCM 流的容器。
<zhanshime01> 还是linux就会自动转换
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求教：如何读取加密TF卡内容 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398953 刚买了一张TF卡，是用在唱戏机里的，但卡是加了密的，我想把基内容读出来，把其中不想听的另存，但插在电脑上看不到内容，我知道UBUNTU应该是万能的，请教高手赐教！！谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于  …
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=398902
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: gvim 7.3 行距问题 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<imtxc> test
<kk> imtxc, 点点点. ㍪ 新年快乐，春节: 27.23天
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • webqq的语音问题，新人求助大神 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398954 通过对flash properties的调试解决了视频无画面的问题，但是只可以互相看到人，听到对方说话，但是我的麦克风却没有用，这个问题要怎么处理呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 slimbloody — 2013-01-13 18:43
<fa1c0n-andriod> 用安卓上irc真是苦逼的事情
<fa1c0n-andriod> 不过挺有意思
<alvin_rxg> @李培顺：据说，此刻北京PM值达到728，已经完全进入寂静岭模式。
<alvin_rxg> 北京人說說情況……
<wiiw> 寂静岭 很难玩，不好玩
<twang> PM啥东西
<alvin_rxg> twang: 還是不知道的好 :)
<wiiw> 百度一下
<twang> alvin_rxg: 为啥
<alvin_rxg> twang: 事關跨省
<twang> alvin_rxg: ..- -#
<fa1c0n-andriod> 。。。
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 已经不敢出去了
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: 看上去怎麼樣的？真的是霧茫茫一片嘛？
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 嗯
<alvin_rxg> ok. 瞭解。。。
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 唉...
<wiiw> 会不会是恐怖分子撒粉
<imtxc> adam8157: 这天气突然是怎么了？ 是什么地方泄露了么
<imtxc> wiiw: 很有可能。
<alvin_rxg> imtxc: 以前是沙塵暴，現在是茫茫大霧，沒區別的 :D
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 也对，跟沙尘暴差不多。
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 昨晚pm2.5到了900了
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 沙塵暴 :P
<dchxcrow> 西安地区表示也不好
 * \rs 不敢出去了……
<wiiw> 买口罩
<imtxc> 问题不大吧
<adam8157> imtxc: 你现在不在北京?
<imtxc> adam8157: 在啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 刚才还出门了呢 没感觉很严重啊
<imtxc> 就是天灰
<adam8157> imtxc: 天黑了看不出来
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 沙尘暴不会让pm2.5到900的，沙子远大于2.5um了，这天气还不如沙尘暴呢
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 【trouble】求指点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398957 输入应用 然后出现这个 ** (bluefish:10563): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-WGRUrCu5dT: 拒绝连接 error reading list 1 打开文件时出错：没有那个文件或目录 ** (bluefish:10563): WARNING **: no conf …
<imtxc> adam8157: 不会是玛雅吊丝算错了，末日迟到了吧。
 * imtxc 求祖国在过年前把我遣送回家。
<cleamoon> imtxc, 玛雅人算得是阴历的12月...
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 玛雅人压根就不分阳历和阴历。。。你以为是中国啊
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 语言到了你这里，变得毫无逻辑了。。。
<stardiviner> 语言/预言
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 玛雅人是特意为中国人算的~
<freeayu> 有谁在用 zsh的吗
<cleamoon> freeayu, 我
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 好吧，既然你这么说了，我就大胆的接受吧
<stardiviner> freeayu: me too
<freeayu> cleamoon 我在用但是，执行一直需要前面加 /bin/sh  script
<stardiviner> freeayu: use Bash is better
<freeayu> 我是 mac
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 接受吧~和pm2.5为1000的空气一起~
<stardiviner> freeayu: Mac下没有bash ?
<freeayu> zsh: permission denied: script
<cleamoon> freeayu, 给script执行权限
<freeayu> /bin/sh script 就可以
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 如果可以，我愿意送这个国家下地狱。当然了，如果可以，送这个地球下地狱也行
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 去找三体吧~
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 你是说那本书？
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 是的
<tristan1> stardiviner: 哟，多日不见了
<freeayu> cleamoon 你是指 chomd a+x 吗
<cleamoon> freeayu, yes
<tristan1> 今天出门跑了一天，我觉得折寿了……
<stardiviner> tristan1: 啥西部里
<freeayu> cleamoon 早就已经是 chmod a+x 了
<stardiviner> tristan1: 第一次在IRC上见到你。。。
<tristan1> stardiviner: 少来，不是第二次
<stardiviner> freeayu: ls -l file.sh
<alvin_rxg> Title: File.sh - Search and Download Torrents (@ file.sh)
<tristan1> 错了，不是第一次
<tristan1> 是第二次
<stardiviner> tristan1: I forgot it
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: you stupid robot
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ......你偶然说出了个好网站
<stardiviner> tristan1: 我用两天时间把emacs配置了很多东西。
<freeayu> 把 #!/usr/bin 改成 /bin/zsh 就行了
<stardiviner> tristan1: 不过还没配置过gnus，erc，之类的
<alvin_rxg> stardiviner: cleamoon: 不是我幹的……
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 差不多啦.....
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: 可是发的nick就是这个robot啊
<tristan1> stardiviner: 我周五痛定思痛，重于设置了erc（否则每次都要登录nick
<stardiviner> tristan1: reset？
<stardiviner> 我觉得我不太会在emacs上用erc，因为我觉得weechat挺好的
<stardiviner> tristan1: 况且emacs下输入中文一直是个蛋疼的问题
<tristan1> stardiviner: 哪有……我要求不高，能区别化设置编码就行了
<stardiviner> tristan1: ??? 怎么说？
<tristan1> stardiviner: 否则登录纯美苹果园的irc就是一个悲剧
<imtxc> stardiviner: 你都emacs了还不erc。。。
<imtxc> stardiviner: 你们emacs党不就是想把什么都装进去么
<stardiviner> imtxc: 没必要。而且速度估计也不会有weechat块，weechat下我有开好几个channels，emacs估计受不了
<tristan1> imtxc: 理智，要理智……
<whi5key> 怎么禁用webcam
<imtxc> tristan1: ……
<stardiviner> imtxc: 是大多数，不是全部，几乎99%的人都喜欢把大多数当成全部
<whi5key> 怎么禁用webcam
<whi5key> 求教
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 写个emacs内核，直接把emacs当系统运行
<stardiviner> imtxc: 通常我把这种没有严密逻辑的人认定为“凡人”。我则把自己认定为“异类”。于是我就觉得坦然了
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 早就有Lisp机器了
<tristan1> stardiviner: Lisp机器也是unix内核……
<cleamoon> stardiviner, ......速度如何？
<imtxc> stardiviner: 擦，你丫又鄙视我
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 我不知道，只是听说
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 你试试
<stardiviner> imtxc: 可不是，你要好好学习，多练练逻辑能力，以后你也会像我一样鄙视别人。
<stardiviner> tristan1: 你玩过么？
<imtxc> stardiviner: 死开
<tristan1> cleamoon: 非也，不写内核，而寄生在所有的系统上多爽 - -
<imtxc> stardiviner: 等我用emacs了你在鄙视我。。
<stardiviner> imtxc: 就这两个字，我能判断你不是中国人。
<stardiviner> imtxc: 你用emacs的时候，我估计又会vim了。。。。
<tristan1> stardiviner: 基本上所有的资料都是在wiki活网站上获得的……
<stardiviner> tristan1: 这样很不爽的，如果其中一个内核变了，于是你也要跟着变。寄生需要超强的寄生能力。
<stardiviner> tristan1: 明显emacs不具备，
<stardiviner> tristan1: 我也是。偶尔google搜索下小白等级的emacs代码配置
<tristan1> stardiviner: 我是说lisp机器的
<stardiviner> tristan1: 我也是说lisp机器啊
<tristan1> 倒是真的模拟过 Open Genera
<tristan1> 你可以找一个玩玩
<tristan1> 记得海盗湾上就有镜像
<stardiviner> tristan1: 有软件？代码？
<tristan1> 半开源吧
<stardiviner> tristan1: 是有版权的？
<tristan1> 有源码
<stardiviner> tristan1: 哦。等学了lisp的话，肯定要玩玩的
<stardiviner> tristan1: 正在学着
<tristan1> stardiviner: 具体的就不清楚了
<stardiviner> tristan1: 你的emacs配置在github上么？
<tristan1> stardiviner: 没有（我把密码写进去了
<stardiviner> tristan1: password ? what password ?
<tristan1> stardiviner: 邮箱、erc
<stardiviner> tristan1: jedi 它从在github上发布起，我就关注了
<\rs> stardiviner: par 排版不錯
<stardiviner> tristan1: 或者email给我你的配置文件也可以
<stardiviner> \rs: what par ?
<stardiviner> \rs: paredit ?
<cleamoon> 有办法把kde的墙纸简单的挪到awesome下吗？
<tristan1> stardiviner: 正在给你打包
<imtxc> tristan1: emacs 可以时时的检测新邮件么
<\rs> http://www.nicemice.net/par/
<kk> \rs 啥, ⇪ Par 1.52 - paragraph reformatter
<stardiviner> cleamoon: find in /usr/share
<stardiviner> imtxc: I think yes
<tristan1> imtxc: 那是在自讨苦吃，通常是用gnus+imap镜像或者是fetchmail/getmail
<stardiviner> imtxc: 其实我觉得邮件上最牛叉的是mutt和procmail，有着两个就很无敌了
<tristan1> 不过二者我都不建议
<imtxc> 。。。。
<cleamoon> stardiviner, ...好吧...多谢
<imtxc> tristan1: 你建议嘛
<tristan1> imtxc: 我现在是用fetchmail+gnus，可以时时检测
<\rs> stardiviner: procmail 麻煩在與無法雙向同步
<stardiviner> cleamoon: you can just use `find` to search: $ find /usr/share/kde -iname "*.[jpg|png]"
<tristan1> 因为本地的imap镜像总是有各种问题
<stardiviner> \rs: procmail 本来就不是用来同步的，用来处理邮件的。。。。。
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 嗯
<\rs> stardiviner: 需要 gmail 儲存郵件
<stardiviner> \rs: 建议去看看mutt还是哪里的，有一个教程，分邮件阅读，收取，处理，发送不同的分工的
<stardiviner> \rs: 可以pop下载下来，然后自己同步，自己同步的话，随便你怎么搞了，dropbox，wuala，各种啊
<\rs> 我知道你在說  mua -> msa -> mta -> mda -> mra -> mua
<stardiviner> \rs: 如果有一天你的gmail被黑了，或者gmail服务你用不了了，你怎么办？
<stardiviner> \rs: right
<alvin_rxg> imtxc: http://luo.bo/35696  你的文章？
<kk> alvin_rxg 啥, ⇪ 从美领事馆看中国四大城市之空气质量 - 萝卜网
<imtxc> stardiviner: gmail被黑了之后，你能保证哪一个不被黑呢
 * tristan1 给 stardiviner 打包配置文件中
<stardiviner> imtxc: 我至少备份了。。。
<stardiviner> tristan1: 还没打包好呢？你的配置够多的啊
<\rs> stardiviner: 我用 gmail filter，offlineimap 後就是分目錄的。如果這活用 procmail 的話就沒辦法方便同步回 gmail
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 不要诬陷我。。。
<alvin_rxg> imtxc: 來源網址和你的名稱很像呀。。
<stardiviner> \rs: 何必gmail filter，直接procmail就行了，pop可以下载下来同时删除服务器上的。然后自己建立备份服务。
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 那个人不是写什么ubuntu-tweak的人么，不是我。
<stardiviner> imtxc: 我看你就是。
<alvin_rxg> :/ 那你跟他啥關係？ imtx.me 和 imtxc
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: 估计是双胞胎
<imtxc> 。。。。。。
 * imtxc 我改nick...
<stardiviner> imtxc: 你是哥哥还是弟弟？
<stardiviner> tristan1: Emacs Rainbow-mode 有个非常奇怪的地方是： red 可以显示，Red就不行，但是GreenYellow就可以支持大写。really weird
<\rs> stardiviner: 你是怎麼備份的？
<stardiviner> \rs: 直接备份mails/ 目录就行了啊。
<stardiviner> \rs: 我mails下面的目录结构本来就分布好了的。用procmail自动的
<\rs> stardiviner: 說解決方案吧，我知道是 Maildir 目錄
<stardiviner> \rs: 直接dropbox或者wuala啊，再不行，ftp都可以啊
<stardiviner> \rs: 同步服务+maildir目录，这不是很简单的事情么？
 * tristan1 done
<tristan1> stardiviner: 没用过
<stardiviner> tristan1: 什么没用过？ rainbow-mode ?
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐?
<tristan1> stardiviner: 恩
<tristan1> 建个软链接到dropbox目录比较实在
<stardiviner> tristan1: 你最近都干嘛呢？我有时上QQ也不见你在啊
<stardiviner> tristan1: right,
<stardiviner> tristan1: 不过wuala直接有选择同步目录的
<tristan1> stardiviner: 我一直在用云诺，不要鄙视我
<tristan1> stardiviner: 砍掉了上网时间，多看看书吧 > <
<stardiviner> tristan1: 那个新出的跨平台的？
<stardiviner> tristan1: 那个新出的跨平台的？
<stardiviner> 我发现weechat太多channel也卡，我发出的信息我自己看不到，再发一次才出来两次
<tristan1> stardiviner: 不算新了
<stardiviner> tristan1: 算新了。最近出的，好像是。至少我在solidot还是linuxtoy上看到是的。
<tristan1> stardiviner: 我注册都有一年了 - -
<stardiviner> tristan1: 额。
<tristan1> stardiviner: 广告我就不做了，也没啥好说的，就是一个dropbox山寨版
<stardiviner> tristan1: 多少G？
<stardiviner> tristan1: 我估计要100G才够，所以我一直等钱买移动硬盘。
<tristan1> stardiviner: 我扩容到了7.5GB，默认应该也是5GB起吧
<stardiviner> tristan1: 我图片都有12G。。。。
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 100g移动硬盘不贵吧
<tristan1> cleamoon: 100GB SSD - -
<alvin_rxg> 1.8" ?
<cleamoon> tristan1, ......
<alvin_rxg> 移動硬盤買 ssd 真浪費
<tristan1> cleamoon: 好吧，我开玩笑呢
<cleamoon> https://www.crashplan.com/consumer/store.vtl
<kk> cleamoon 啥, ⇪ CrashPlan - Store
<cleamoon> 无限空间，每月4刀
<tristan1> cleamoon: 问题不是空间大小，而是ADSL不对称的上传速度
<cleamoon> tristan1, ...那还是移动硬盘吧
<alvin_rxg> 雪好大。。。
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 瑞典在德國南部還是北部？
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 北
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 更冷。。。 哦，南邊那個是瑞士。。。#
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 今天-9度
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 這兒現在室外 -2°
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 那不很冷吧
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 下雪的時候不冷。就怕雪停了……
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 是的
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 對了，有試驗過沒？那一壺熱水在戶外曬一下變成雪……
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ......没有
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 那得零下多少度呀......
<black_angel> 兄弟们，推荐一下好的手写体字体。资源网址
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 網上看到的視頻是 -30°C 的
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, .......人挂了吗？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 那倒沒
<alvin_rxg> black_angel: 這個？ http://www.dafont.com/theme.php?cat=603
<kk> alvin_rxg 啥, ⇪ Script > Handwritten fonts | dafont.com
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 人为什么没动死呢？
<black_angel> alvin_rxg, 好东西
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 穿衣服了唄……
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, .......
<wiiw> stardiviner: emacs里，怎么看 lisp 指令的定义，比如 defcustom
<tristan1> wiiw: slime
<wiiw> tristan1: slime 是一个插件吗？
<tristan1> 恩
<wiiw> 多谢
<tristan1> wiiw: 不用客气～
<stardiviner> wiiw: C-h f
<wiiw> stardiviner: 收到
<stardiviner> wiiw: 这个是不是你要的？还是说你要看整个函数的定义代码？
<wiiw> stardiviner: 这个是我要的
<freeflying> imtxc_away: 那谁在吗
<wiiw> http://dsec.pku.edu.cn/~jinlong/emacs/emacs.html 这个不错
<kk> wiiw 啥, ⇪ Welcome to DSEC
<wiiw> stardiviner: erc可以得到自己上一次说的话吗？
<stardiviner> wiiw: 我没用erc
<wiiw> stardiviner: 哦
<\rs> 不要折騰了，weechat 比 erc 好很多
<stardiviner> wiiw: 是的
<\rs> 搞 fp 的大多用 emacs，sml erlang haskell 這些都沒可用的 vim 插件
<wiiw> \rs: fp 是啥
<stardiviner> \rs: 有几个，但是没有emacs的好，差太多
<stardiviner> wiiw: Functional Programming
<stardiviner> wiiw: OOP
<wiiw> stardiviner: fp + oo , 就这2种类型吧
<stardiviner> wiiw: 有超级多的paradiams
<stardiviner> wiiw: 只是你没接触听说罢了
<stardiviner> wiiw: 就像emacs不会被用windows的大众用户知道一样
<\rs> 粗分的話感覺是 declarative 和 imperative
<stardiviner> wiiw: wikipedia上有，搜索paradiams 有很好的分类和解释
<wiiw> o
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • Compiz可以截图，但是却是一个蓝色的矩形... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398970 如题，我设置了截屏，按住super+鼠标左键，结果图片保存了，打开一看是一个蓝色的矩形。 统计信息: 发表于 由 debuglife — 2013-01-13 21:31
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Chrome鼠标手势大家都用的什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398973 以前用的鼠标手势不知道为什么现在都变得很卡，不论Windows还是ubuntu上都卡，好不容易找到一个不卡的，右键菜单需要点两下才能出来，很麻烦，大家用什么鼠标手势推荐一下，我也试试 统计信息: …
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • ubuntu mp3 乱码转换新问题，望高手解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=398975 用了经典的mp3tagiconv mid3iconv，发现能消除乱码，但对评论，附带的歌词无效，ID3V1无能为力 WIN中的千千静听只能转成id3v2.3 把附带的歌词，ID3V1给干掉了，不爽 [img]屏幕截图%20乱码1.png[/img] [img] …
<nopcall> 学校不知道搞毛的限速。普通的从163的源上下东西70kb/s 。。挂上gae的代理 200～500kb/s.
<cfy> 怎么最近都不怎么能看到人发言？
<linyu> hi,今天有妹子进来没？
<linyu> 我怂恿过了。
 * abine 睡觉去
<abine> 往树莓派添加下载任务，然后就可以睡觉了
<ofan> \rs: haskell的vim插件挺多
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 从别人那里弄了个国内的电视盒子
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 能直接弄到显示器上看所有网络电视的 还有2个usb 一个sata口
<knownbad> Even from foreign IP?
<knownbad> Which make/model?  Thanks.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 干嘛？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 当然可以
<ofan> gebjgd: 老色鬼
<gebjgd> knownbad: 老色鬼
<gebjgd> 北京空气脏得像鬼子放了毒气弹 出门必须戴口罩
<knownbad> 这里的中文报纸也报导了。
<knownbad> 没，给老婆看的。  那个牌子和机种？  我得去买个。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 国内有卖的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我这个是从别人那里买来的
<knownbad> 怎么突然收不到Windows QQ打来的中文？  Android上的倒没事。
<knownbad> 那把你的给我当Reference去搜。
<gebjgd> knownbad: mygica
<knownbad> 机种？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 带无线网络的电视盒
<knownbad> 嗯，给岳母买个倒是真的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你自己家里买个也是不错  直接插到电视上 就跟小电脑一样什么都能看
<knownbad> 家里有个WMC，只岳母那里可无法维修。  还是用个Appliance好些。
#ubuntu-cn 2014-01-06
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 08:06 新年快乐 : 24.662天
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 08:20 新年快乐 : 24.652天
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 08:30 新年快乐 : 24.646天
<archl> x007007007: 也是潜水员？
<abc_> 啊哈
<psychologe> 看sed的手册，sed 的 -i 选项后面可以指定一个SUFFIX参数，这个参数是干啥用的啊？
<abc_> g suffix
<^k^> abc_: suffix http://lmgtfy.com/ In linguistics, a |suffix| (also sometimes called a postfix or ending) is an affix which is placed after the stem of a word. Common examples are case endings, which |...|
<psychologe> abc_, 麻烦帮忙看看sed 文档，英文不行，没看懂
<abc_> psychologe, 额…正上课呢。。拿的爪机。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<leeeee> 大家早！！
<leeeee> 美好的一天~~
<jlzhang> 最近登录freenode不正常，老是提示无法路由到服务器，你们正常吗？
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37906
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 美国破冰船前往营救雪龙号
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
<onlylove> 米帝有这么先进的船，不去救，让天朝的小船去
<onlylove> 北极星号据信是当今世界破冰能力最强的破冰船之一，破冰厚度最大能达到6米，相比之下雪龙号只能达到1米。
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 这是中国先去救结果被困请求支援？
<MeaCulpa> 中国船就在俄罗斯船附近，不能不去的
<onlylove> 是这样的，中国先去，然后船能力不够，澳大利亚的南极光去，结果还不行，然后中国用直升机解决了俄罗斯的问题，自己的船被困了
<MeaCulpa> 所以要核动力才牛比，去他的环保
 * MeaCulpa 前苏联的台风级核动力航母牛逼阿，主动把自己封存在冰山里，设计功能是实施“核报复”
<MeaCulpa> 当苏联本土遭受核打击的时候破冰出来干掉地球
 * MeaCulpa 怀疑年久失修，已经出不来了...
<geeshell> MeaCulpa: 让我想起一部电影，好像是说德国人跑到地球背面的。
<geeshell> 月球背面
<iMadper> 地球背面是美国吗?
<MeaCulpa> geeshell: 恩，但是台风级是真实存在的...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 笨，是阿根廷
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 你说的对.
<geeshell> 找到链接了 http://movie.douban.com/subject/3103186/
<^k^> geeshell: ⇪ 钢铁苍穹 (豆瓣)
<jlzhang> 请教一个emacs的问题
<jlzhang> 我用的桌面环境是i3wm，打开emacs然后写入中文，emacs经常会把一些中文字渲染成粗体。
<jlzhang> 然后将光标移动到其他行，粗体有时又变成正常的字体。
<jlzhang> 这样造成中文渲染的非常难看的
<geeshell> jlzhang: 光标移开是一定变正常还是偶尔会正常？
<jlzhang> 是xorg渲染机制有关还是xft有关还是跟emacs有关？
<jlzhang> geeshell: 偶尔会正常
<jlzhang> geeshell: 如果切换到其他buffer，然后切换回来就又正常了。
<jlzhang> 以前用ubuntu都好好的，现在转成debian+i3wm就不正常了……
<geeshell> 听你描述只觉得不是emacs本身的问题。
<gfrog> freeflying: 又被MaaS折磨
<jlzhang> geeshell: 那从哪方面入手呢？
<jlzhang> 我换种字体试试
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我们屋来了一个从贵摸出来的大姐。
<freeflying> gfrog,  不是听消停的吗
<gfrog> freeflying: 有case啊，没玩过的东西太多。
<freeflying> gfrog, :)
<gfrog> freeflying: cloud这屋马上就要坐满了
<freeflying> gfrog, 有那么多人?
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯。据说可能这屋又要搬几个人出去了，哈哈
<onlylove> gfrog: 如果强行指定网卡的工作模式和连接速度，会把网卡烧掉否
<gfrog> onlylove: 你想百兆跑千兆么？
<gfrog> onlylove: 还是千兆跑万兆？
<gfrog> onlylove: 当然这显然是不可能的。
<onlylove> gfrog: 我会和你说，我千兆网连在百兆交换机上了（我之前不知道，一直以为是千兆的），然后指定千兆网卡的工作速度，然后就丢掉连接了，再找it，网卡灯不亮了
<gfrog> onlylove: 一般不会的。
<onlylove> gfrog: 这事我没办法，因为当时把机器给我的时候和我说说千兆的
<gfrog> onlylove: 灯不亮显然应该先看网线
<onlylove> gfrog: 然后今天去找it,人说，就是百兆的，
<onlylove> gfrog: 网线啊，换另一个是好的
<gfrog> onlylove: 难道乃的千兆卡没法自适应？
<onlylove> gfrog: 自适应的速度是100M啊，我在骂街的时候给强行指定1000然后就挂了
<iMadper> 就算不适应, 也会工作在半双工模式下吧?
<gfrog> onlylove: 我怀疑乃的交换机有没有自动打叉功能…… 网卡连交换机需要直通线。
<archl> 支付宝虚假广告哈。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我摸大姐多，出来的可不多，必有隐情
<archl> freeflying adam8157　gebjgd 　yunfan　gfrog　MeaCulpa　这是给土豪准备的啊。　http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/panono-panoramic-ball-camera
<^k^> archl: ⇪ Panono: Panoramic Ball Camera | Indiegogo
<archl> Mea
<archl> MeaCulpa: 呃。我才看懂
<freeflying> archl,  无爱
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 看来也是不受待见的， lol 刚刚还在吐槽今年ODS没去上。
<archl> freeflying: 叫mark给你们买一个
<freeflying> archl, 你叫吧
<archl> .
<archl> 无发言权的人啊
 * archl 属于没有发言权的人，无人权
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ODS
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 那是啥
<abc_> wifi 就是爽
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: Openstack developer summit
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: OpenStick...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你们那里好吹水么...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 吹水还是很欢乐的。
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, Oh Damn Shit
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: +1
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 还是你摸吹水靠谱
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我摸吹的就纯吹，不适合我这种复合型人才~
<onlylove> gfrog: 我估计那卡是坏掉了八成，唉，该报修报修
<freeflying> gfrog, 上周骑了回车
<freeflying> gfrog, 均速只有25多点
<freeflying> gfrog, http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=35476741084&clk1=39c4ccf2c2e862e7125ec2dc2d08284b&upsid=39c4ccf2c2e862e7125ec2dc2d08284b&mt=
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 美国网件netgear R6300 V2 802.11ac 1750M千兆千M双频无线路由器 新品促销！1750M路由！顺丰包邮，三年不过时的路由器！ 价格:829.00 元
<freeflying> gfrog, 搞个这个吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 太高端了，用不上吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 我这一冬天荒废的，腿上的肌肉都不见了 T_T
<archl> gfrog: 没关系啊。那种程度，1个月就追回了
<archl> gfrog: 你只要以前有过肌肉，细胞会记住的
 * archl 想要上身出现肥肉。但是没出现过。为什么呐。
 * archl 的手上平常青筋爆起
 * archl 心跳竟然到了　40.。。不好了。。。赶紧治疗
<imtxc> 早
 * iMadper 德国的kernel开发真强悍. 
<archl> imtxc: 造
<archl> imtxc: 早
<imtxc> yunfan: 取医保的钱真费劲
<if_else> ssh-keygen -N'' 和 ssh-keygen -N '' 为什么不能省略，选项和参数之间的空格？
<huntxu> iMadper: 你總是拿你自己比，怎麽可以這樣呢
<huntxu> iMadper: 以你的角度，蛋蛋也很強悍的啊
<iMadper> huntxu: 你总是拿你自己来衡量别人. 我就是用adam跟德国的某个开发比的. 同一个问题, 我先后问了adam和那个开发.
<iMadper> huntxu: 我没考虑我自己.
<iMadper> huntxu: 你为什么会误以为我是用自己跟他比的?
<huntxu> iMadper: 我沒注意到你是在黑蛋蛋 lol
<iMadper> huntxu: 不不不, 你不说话, 就没有任何黑他的含义...
<iMadper> huntxu: 我只是单纯的表达那些开发很厉害.
<huntxu> iMadper: 會windows不
<iMadper> huntxu: 啥叫会?
<huntxu> iMadper: 能回答我的問題就叫會了
<iMadper> huntxu: 那我啥也不会.
 * iMadper 我出题都能问住linus
<huntxu> ...
<archl> huntxu: ...
<archl> iMadper: 人比人气死人么。
 * archl 不知道从什么时候开始刻意压制自己的好胜心。大概是5岁时候吧。
<iMadper> archl: 我不知道啊... 只是刚才有个德国的开发回答了我两个问题, 我觉得他很厉害, 于是赞叹一下. 不知道后面的事情为什么会发生...
<iMadper> archl: 后面的事情为什么会发生, 要去问糊涂徐叔
<archl> huntxu: 糊涂叔叔
<archl> huntxu: 抱歉，我看错了一个字
 * iMadper 吃饭~
<imtxc> 吃饭
<onlylove> iMadper: 问你个密钥对的问题，我是不是生成一对密钥以后，只要拿着私钥，把pub_key放远程就可以了，不用每台机器上都生成一对
 * adam8157 55555
<onlylove> adam8157: 55毛线
<archl> 三角巧克力还算有诚意，没怎么用垃圾油脂
<archl> 1元10克巧克力。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 三角巧克力？ Toblerone?
<archl> 比超市里　0.8元/g廉价
<October21> 油脂不氢化，不易储存
<MeaCulpa> archl: 那个牌子我不喜欢，都很甜，可可味道也不好，感觉就是用来敷衍送人的
<October21> 植物油脂都是不饱和烃
<October21> 易氧化，所以有异味
<gfrog> fre
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿， landscape server有charm嘛？
<MeaCulpa> archl: 中国人一般喜欢黑巧克力
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 外国人喜欢白的？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 西方人貌似喜欢甜的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ...巧克力里面黑白不是那意思...
<October21> 查一下销量就可以知道了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 奶油巧克力不就是白的嘛
<archl> MeaCulpa: 嗯。这个牌子的黑巧克力
<archl> MeaCulpa: 你说真的么。我觉得西方的更喜欢黑巧克力。。。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 看过一个调查。
<archl> MeaCulpa: Toblerone这巧克力可可粉味道还是有的。不像精加工的。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 那么硬，就是说油脂特殊
 * archl 这里都看不到黑巧克力，但想起来，以前　lindit　特价的时候，黑巧克力总是先被抢光。
<archl> 剩下的都是非黑
<freeflying> gfrog, 据说有, 你问问他们team
<yunfan> imtxc: 怎么费劲了？
<yunfan> onlylove: 果然 装上这个无风扇显卡 瞬间就清净了
<onlylove> yunfan: 看来还是你显卡的问题，电源一般噪音不大
<yunfan> onlylove: 但是清静了以后现在能听到硬盘的声音了
<yunfan> cpu 风扇那个倒是很稳定 不感觉是噪音
<onlylove> yunfan: 硬盘啊，换ssd
<yunfan> 我在想 既然他转速稳定 为何不能改改边上的衬托 把声音变成乐声呢
<yunfan> onlylove: 呵呵  我等无风扇电源来再说
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 13:08 新年快乐 : 24.453天
<onlylove> 疯了，过了个周末，原来能干活的集群挂掉了！
<onlylove> vmware的东西太脆弱
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_:笑话标题: 尼玛！爆菊肛裂在这儿都是小儿科了！ :
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_:笑话标题: 蝙蝠侠正在休息 :
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove:笑话标题: 这货是怎么上去的 :
<archl> yunfan: 由你负责，制作有风扇功效的乐器。
<archl> yunfan: 液冷电源还是没有么？
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 13:43 新年快乐 : 24.428天
<gfrog> freeflying: 找到个开发中的版本。我还是apt直接装好了。
 * adam8157 的skype credit余额是$8.88
<perr> binggo
<abc_> ^k^,陪我玩好不好
<^k^> abc_, 我已经失去了上下文，不明身份的人。 13:50 新年快乐 : 24.423天
<abc_> ^k^, 你好
<^k^> abc_, 您好！ 13:51 新年快乐 : 24.422天
 * abc_ 从不午休
<leeeee> 累死了。。
<imtxc> yunfan: 排队的老人们好多
<imtxc> yunfan: 所以不好取
<leeeee> 老人们。。
<leeeee> imtxc: 你在哪？
<leeeee> 邮储?
<abc_> leeeee, 解放了还累
<imtxc> yunfan: 我看我前面排队的40多个人都拿的那个存折..
<imtxc> leeeee: 北京银行
<leeeee> abc_:没呢
<leeeee> 晚上才放行
<imtxc> iMadper: www.solidot.org/story?sid=37904 这代码高级啊，看不懂
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 第22届IOCCC获胜者作品源代码公布 (@ solidot.org)
<abc_> leeeee, 总会解放的。。
<archl> 不行了。
<archl> 人生灰暗啊。
<archl> 怎么都没办法。
<leeeee> imtxc: 北京银行不知道 但是邮储老人很多 我同学一到15号就崩溃
<adam8157> imtxc: indent之后再看
<imtxc> leeeee: 老人们领退休金?
 * archl 即使是超人也会被抹杀的。
<leeeee> abc_：深感压力很大 我最近掉头发了。。
<archl> 仍然很多人喜欢钱
<imtxc> adam8157: indent 不起多大作用啊
<leeeee> imtxc：应该是的 我同学在
<archl> 又是重度污染了
<archl> 关紧门窗，不外出
<imtxc> leeeee: 那就能理解了，我那天遇到的排队的人也多多数是去退休金之类的
<adam8157> imtxc: 医保存折可以在北京银行的部分atm上取
<adam8157> imtxc: 我前天就在atm上取得
<imtxc> adam8157: 恩，我之前没有取过，得排队设置密码来着
<adam8157> imtxc: 渣渣
<imtxc> adam8157: ... 你的公积金有取么？
<adam8157> imtxc: 没 还挂在中智那, 中智是全北京最难取的
<imtxc> adam8157: 主要要房东配合吧，你从自如租的能提供正规的发票么
<adam8157> imtxc: 能
<imtxc> 那还不错
<imtxc> 好多中介二房东之类租的都没有房产证
 * leeeee 认为银行和医院永远在排队
<imtxc> leeeee: 不一定
<imtxc> leeeee: 我之前享受过一次交行沃德的待遇
<leeeee> imtxc: 好吧 我也遇到过一次
<freeflying> gfrog, 啥
<gfrog> freeflying: lds
<leeeee> 但是大部分都是 我在工行办卡时 基本在排队
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕
<imtxc> leeeee: 那次我才知道有钱人去银行办业务是个啥赶脚
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<leeeee> 不过可能因为是大学城的原因。。
<freeflying> adam8157, 壕
<adam8157> freeflying: 猴总
<leeeee> imtxc: 啥赶脚？
<imtxc> leeeee: 惬意啊，不用等，不用排队，有专人跑腿办事儿，你坐哪里签字就好
<freeflying> adam8157,  又寂静岭了
<imtxc> 说好的下雪的
<leeeee> imtxc: 噗 好吧
<gfrog> imtxc: 下不来了
<gfrog> imtxc: 雪跑燕郊去了
<perr> Plough不在,我是zsc呀,你们的老朋友呀
<happyaron> gfrog: ...
<happyaron> gfrog: 作为苦逼，明天要和sogou纠结一天啊
<imtxc> gfrog: 这个冬天一场雪都没见到来着
<yunfan> imtxc: 第一次取 排队是免不了 改了密码以后可以在外面的机器上取  不过我离开前刷了一次 没刷上
<gfrog> happyaron: 喜闻乐见。赶快搞定sogou词库！
<imtxc> yunfan: 恩，我这点儿，一年取一次就够了，不过那个折子只有50行，用不了多久
<imtxc> happyaron: 求 sougou 输入法
<yunfan> imtxc: 我头一次取 换了一个折 他们是一个月的打印一行
<imtxc> yunfan: 两行
<happyaron> imtxc: 就是为这个去的
<happyaron> gfrog: ...
<imtxc> yunfan: 利息一行
<gfrog> happyaron: lol
<imtxc> happyaron: 赞!
<yunfan> imtxc: 好吧
<imtxc> happyaron: 原来你在帝都啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 我竟然在沈阳发现了好几辆Fiat500
<adam8157> happyaron: momo
<happyaron> imtxc: 你才知道。。。
<happyaron> adam8157: 嗯。。。
<imtxc> happyaron: 我一直以为你在美帝
<usr231> 请问在linux下如何管理iphone的曲目表？
 * adam8157 谁来渡我
<onlylove> adam8157: 渡你做啥
<adam8157> onlylove: 渡我肉翻
 * adam8157 的resume看起来还是蛮唬人的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: NB
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: kernel guru
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 修得臊我
<gfrog> adam8157: 大拿
<adam8157> http://www.theverge.com/2014/1/2/5266196/is-dna-analysis-stuck-in-the-past
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ Is DNA analysis stuck in the past? | The Verge
<adam8157> 唉, 让我失望
<adam8157> imtxc: 之后医保存折直接atm取, 不去补登就是了
<imtxc> adam8157: 我以为atm也是强制打印的
 * adam8157 被朋友圈的心灵鸡汤搞毛了快
<adam8157> imtxc: 我门口的北京银行 补登和取钱是两个机器
<adam8157> imtxc: 取钱只要划一下就好
<usr231> 请问在linux下如何管理iphone的曲目表？
<freeflying> gfrog, 那车不错的
<gfrog> adam8157: 谁让你看
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯，满萌的
<freeflying> gfrog, 搞个吧
<imtxc> usr231: 不用重复问题，没人回答你应该是大家没有解决办法...
<gfrog> freeflying: 木钱了
<gfrog> freeflying: 被ssss坑了
<usr231> imtxc:谢谢
<freeflying> gf
<freeflying> gfrog, ?
<gfrog> freeflying: 保险被黑了…… 大概1k左右
<adam8157> gfrog: ssss?
<freeflying> gfrog, 不会差这么多的
<gfrog> freeflying: 真的……
<freeflying> gfrog, 第一年, 买个安心
<freeflying> gfrog, 4s能直赔
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯，算了，懒得计较。反正一周搞定，已经很开心了。
<freeflying> gfrog, 而且你有些小刮蹭的能给你直接搞了
<imtxc> gfrog: 摇到号了？
<eexpress> gfrog: 买啥车了
<gfrog> freeflying: 可以这么爽么……
<gfrog> eexpress: FIT
<eexpress> 飞亚迪
<eexpress> ？
<imtxc> eexpress: 飞度
<eexpress> 飞度
<eexpress> 直接给url看看。 gfrog
<gfrog> eexpress: Honda FIT
<eexpress> ？
<jusss> eexpress: 自己编译的内核模块放/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/下哪个位置？
<eexpress> 2001年的那？
<eexpress> jusss: 问蛋蛋去
<jusss> eexpress: 开机时能自动加载那个模块？
<jusss> adam8157: 自己编译的模块放哪个位置开机能自动加载？
<imtxc> eexpress: 难道全景天窗那个很亮骚的
<imtxc> jusss: modprobe
<eexpress> 不说配置，不知道型号
<imtxc> jusss: 加到你的启动脚本里面
<fivesheep_> freeflying: steamOs 跟你们有关系吗
<jusss> imtxc: 不能放到某个位置然后用/etc/modules-load.d/xxx.conf启动？
<jusss> imtxc: systemd
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: fit
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 骚阿
<freeflying> fivesheep_, 跟我没关系啊
<perr> jusss: 加载哪个内核模块是系统自己检测的,不需要你控制,内核代码里的模块会安装到/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel,外部自编译模块安装到/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/external
<freeflying> imtxc, gfrog adam8157 我有个面包机淘汰, 你们有谁用得上
<gfrog> freeflying: 已购
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 还是骚黄的。 lol
<adam8157> freeflying: 吃不起面包
<freeflying> adam8157, 所以要自己做啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 自己做更贵...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 屎壳郎的幼虫阿你是
<freeflying> adam8157, 你这个守财奴
<adam8157> freeflying: 穷啊 么法
<eexpress> gfrog: 面板不是标准可换的。
<freeflying> adam8157, 天天叫穷的都是土豪
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 哈？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 黄色车里里面爬出来
<gfrog> eexpress: 啥面板？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: ……
<jusss> perr: 是external这个文件夹吗？
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: !
<perr> jusss: 貌似是,我好久没有弄过外部模块了,反正就是这个意思的一个文件夹
<imtxc> freeflying: 不吃面包啊
<leeeee> 面包机 * *
 * adam8157 今天早上错过了闹钟, 差点睡到中午, 感谢联通的垃圾电话
<freeflying> adam8157, 壕啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 一觉睡到自然醒
<adam8157> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog> adam8157: 我看你来的挺早的啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯, 9:24被联通叫起来了
<gfrog> adam8157: 所以你赶上迎接新来那个大姐了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 没有
<gfrog> adam8157: 你可以过来围观。
<perr> jusss: 一些孤立的模块,比如你自己写的测试模块.不会自动加载,需要你手动操作,但内核多数框架驱动的模块是会自动检测的
<adam8157> gfrog: ...有啥好围观的
<jusss> perr: 自己编译的模块能直接放/lib/modules/xxx/kernel/下吗？
<perr> jusss: 如果你写的测试模块引用了其他模块,安装时就会更新modprobe的数据库,你在modprobe加载测试模块的时候,也会加载依赖的模块...那个是内核Makefile控制的呀.为了防止污染问题
 * gfrog_ 还是irssi舒坦
<perr> jusss: 把他放到你内核代码里编译安装就会装那里去
<jusss> perr: 还不会在内核代码里添加/删除模块代码。。。
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点. 15:12 新年快乐 : 24.367天
<perr> jusss: Document里有指导
<imtxc> yo, 24 天
<perr> jusss: 放在哪个目录有什么关系呢
<imtxc> 还有15个工作日了
<freeflying> gfrog, sqLite on CUDA (20x-70x speedup for SELECT
<freeflying>  queries).
<freeflying> gfrog, 这个NB啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 听起来就很牛逼
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过CUDA整数运算也这么牛逼么？
<freeflying> gfrog, 这个都是异构的系统上用吧, 整数运算再offload到cpu上去干
<perr> jusss: 安装后,乃modprobe时不需要绝对路径的,除非你只是编译没有安装
<jusss> perr: 嗯，我只编译了没安装，现在用insmod插进去的
<perr> 测试都不用安装的. 但cd后 modprobe ./xxx也很方便呀..如果有多个依赖的外部模块要测试,你就去看看Documents里的指导.不是很难理解
 * adam8157 联想真是作死啊... F键变成了触摸屏得了 擦 http://digi.163.com/14/0106/11/9HTDGDD90016677T.html#p=9HTDCICV030U0016#index_digi_3
<huntxu> gfrog: 渣蛙連xchat都不會用
<gfrog> huntxu: 不用gnome的玩意。
<huntxu> gfrog: xchat不是gnome的
<gfrog> freeflying: 不太了解。
<huntxu> adam8157: 今天啥情況，怎麽突然看一下就一片綠。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: IPO过猛
<huntxu> adam8157: 恐怖 =.=
<adam8157> huntxu: 没事儿
<jusss> perr: Install the external module(s). The default location is /lib/modules/<kernel_release>/extra/,
<huntxu> adam8157: 看來要跟著搶點ipo？
<adam8157> huntxu: 质量不高
<jusss> perr: 好像是这个位置
<perr> jusss: 恩
<huntxu> adam8157: 有沒上市就能賣的那種
<adam8157> huntxu: 内部股, 我卖你我收入的1%股权, 发行价一百万美元吧, 买不?
<huntxu> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> huntxu: 要对我这股票的成长有信心
<huntxu> adam8157: 滾粗
<adam8157> huntxu: =,=
<jusss> perr: 把编译的模块放这个extra文件夹里，开机能自加载吧？
<iMadper> adam8157: 我2.4美元的时候买了8枚素数币, 现在4.47美元了
<jusss> perr: 没依赖关系
<perr> jusss: 当我啥都没说
<iMadper> adam8157: 坐等有人来炒.
<jusss> perr: 是我错了，kmod的modprobe，我没用
<adam8157> iMadper: 没钱炒, 也完全不值得长期投资, 所以不玩
<iMadper> adam8157: 我才花了很少钱.... 不到100... 现在200了...
 * imtxc 用西红柿还是韭菜炒
<perr> jusss: 所谓自动是指内核分析到需要某些模块,而加载之,不是强制...你手动放进去没更新modprobe的数据库,modprobe都不知道它在哪
<iMadper> modprobe的数据库是在哪里? 怎么更新?
<ssssss> depmod
<adam8157> iMadper: depmod -a
<iMadper> adam8157: 我以为这个只是依赖关系的数据
<imtxc> iMadper: modules.dep 嘛
<adam8157> iMadper: 理清依赖关系之前得知道都有啥模块不是?
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦. 对.
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩.
<iMadper> adam8157: 有uefi的机器吗?
<adam8157> iMadper: x230
<iMadper> adam8157: 运行在uefi-mode吗?
<adam8157> iMadper: 没有
<iMadper> adam8157: ... ...
<iMadper> adam8157: 那没用.
<archl> uefi 是不是标准　bios　界面了？
<iMadper> archl: 没有.
<iMadper> archl: 没有标准界面.
<archl> iMadper: 哦。不过我的电脑是　UEFI
 * sssss uefi-mode 的 x230
<iMadper> sssss: 你现在运行在uefi-mode?
<iMadper> sssss: cmdline 加一句 reboot=efi,warm  然后重启看看?
<archl> iMadper: ...　白薯实验啊。
<iMadper> archl: 我已经试过很多次了...
<iMadper> sssss: 对了, 同时开一下pstore, 这样万一panic了, 还能保存kmsg
<sssss> ...
<sssss> 不玩
<iMadper> sssss: ...
<iMadper> sssss: 乖
<sssss> 回不来了怎么办
<iMadper> sssss: 呸! 能回来的!
<archl> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> sssss: pstore.backend=efi efi_pstore.pstore_disable=0 reboot=efi,warm    在你的kernel cmdline里面加这些. 然后重启两次试试?
<sssss> iMadper: 不知道 pstore 怎么开..
<iMadper> sssss:  pstore.backend=efi efi_pstore.pstore_disable=0  就是开pstore呀
<sssss> 不玩不玩
<iMadper> sssss: ... ...
<iMadper> http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/100615    sssss 买不?
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Marmot 土拨鼠 Threshold II 男款软壳外套_海淘优惠_海淘专区_什么值得买
<sssss> iMadper: 年前不买了
<iMadper> sssss: 留钱过年?
<archl> sssss: 原来是　imtxc　。。。你也
<sssss> iMadper: 留着钱过年 && 今年帝都的冬天你觉得需要抓绒？
<iMadper> sssss: 今天挺冷的
<archl> sssss　用钱买一台便携式可卷40寸显示器
<sssss> archl: 擦，那得多少钱
<archl> sssss: 算了，买个最好的投影仪就够了
<sssss> archl: 我已经计算了一个周了，过年的花费
<sssss> archl: 预算严重爆表了
<archl> sssss: 每天吃500元
<archl> sssss: 哇，你剩下那么多钱，预算暴表了
<archl> g　暴表
<adam8157> 土拨鼠的神衣淘宝只要350
<sssss> archl: 毛，透支情况报表，对了，你们的全币种怎么还款的 adam8157 gfrog iMadper
<adam8157> sssss: 自动还款
<iMadper> sssss: 还rmb
<sssss> 额
<archl> iMadper　adam8157 每年不是有4万还是多少上限么。
<adam8157> archl: 啥东西
 * archl 家里的上限全部用光了。
<archl> 外汇对换
<adam8157> archl: 五万刀
 * archl 家里所有人的上限都用完了
<archl> lol
<adam8157> archl: 卧槽
<iMadper> archl: 卧槽!
<archl> iMadper: 老骥伏枥志在千里。。。
<archl> iMadper: 伏枥
<archl> 同义词
<archl> iMadper　adam8157 　这两天想啊想，还是想建立新城市。
<archl> lol
<sssss> archl: .....
<archl> sssss: 嗯。
<sssss> archl: 妥妥的富二代
<archl> sssss: 。。。
<archl> sssss: ...　我在吃烂的苹果
<sssss> 吃不起
<leeeee> ==
<MeaCulpa> 烂苹果做成果酱吃阿
<sssss> archl: 酿成酒
<perr> archl: 好吃不好吃?
<archl> MeaCulpa: 做果酱就太多糖了。而且本身就有臭味，还不如丢掉
<MeaCulpa> archl:  我家超喜欢喝Cidre
<archl> perr: 还好，被虫子咬过的据说比较甜。
<leeeee> 臭味 。。那还能吃吗
<MeaCulpa> archl: 一瓶转眼就没了
<perr> archl: 看来是情有独钟啊
<archl> MeaCulpa: 太好了。我家里除了我都喝各种酒。
<MeaCulpa> Cidre不经喝...
<archl> MeaCulpa: 没关系，还好吧。
<MeaCulpa> $$$
<archl> MeaCulpa: 你家肚量大
<MeaCulpa> 这东西在欧洲我估计比白水还便宜
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我一顿只能喝1升东西
<archl> MeaCulpa: 不会，白水免费的
<MeaCulpa> 白水要检疫消毒，这东西...
<archl> MeaCulpa: 上次去酒吧，被点了个啥啥“艳遇”的酒，比中药苦，难为只有我这样耐苦的才能喝一半。
<MeaCulpa> archl: ... 艳遇....应该是一上来麻木，然后辣，最后苦...
<archl> MeaCulpa: 那天制冰机坏了。。。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 导致味道完全不对。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 其实我也就喝了那一次
<archl> leeeee: 所有食物都有固定臭味的
<archl> leeeee: 臭味就是你不喜欢的味道
<archl> leeeee: 香菇对我来说就像老鼠屎一样坏了一锅汤
<archl> 香菇是最臭的东西之一。。。
 * archl 拜拜　lainme
<gfrog> freeflying: 艾玛，头一次见Dell的交换机。
<freeflying> gfrog, 咋样
<gfrog> freeflying: 就是抄cisco的命令行嘛
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过添用户还是捣鼓了半天。
<yanux> hello,everyone
<freeflying> gfrog, 你在配那个交换机啊
<perr> 以前来消息或打开xchat消息的网页,g3都会提示消息.现在怎么都没了动静
<gfrog> freeflying: 在看ray玩儿。
<yanux> 不上班好无聊啊，有木有闲聊的频道推荐
<freeflying> gfrog, 他也会交换机了啊
<perr> yanux: 欢迎来到最水的地方
<yanux> 没觉得这里水@perr
<gfrog> freeflying: 高端呢
<freeflying> gfrog, 果然啊
 * perr 觉得这里比qq群深多了
<nyfair> 新年好，好久不见啦
<freeflying> adam8157, iMadper 有啥推荐的手机上的字典不
<adam8157> freeflying: 我在用有道词典
<freeflying> 有道尼玛太流氓了, 老想给我装点东西
<iMadper> freeflying: 我用有广告道词典
<freeflying> 算了,我去举报下
 * adam8157 我咋就不会让我装东西?
 * adam8157 我的有道咋就不会让我装东西?
<iMadper> adam8157: 在你不经意间, 就装了
<iMadper> adam8157: 所以你不知道...
<adam8157> iMadper: 不可能, 咱用的官方市场
<adam8157> iMadper: 关闭了第三方软件安装权限
<iMadper> adam8157: 或者, 他见测到了你自己已经安装了足够多的垃圾软件了...
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦, 赞.
<adam8157> ..
<October21> freeflying: bledict
<perr> 如何检测D-bus是不是正常?
<October21> freeflying: bluedict
<October21> mdict的继承者
<freeflying> October21, 和golddict有啥关系
 * nyfair 是卢瑟，用小米市场，官方市场坚决不用，全都是色情软件
<October21> freeflying: golddict好像是老外的
<October21> 比较老
<nyfair> goldendict吧
<nyfair> 早不更新了，让它死吧
<October21> bluedict是国人开发的
<October21> 支持mdx更好
<nyfair> 有道除了流氓没啥特别问题啊
<October21> mdx可是有高质量的字典
<October21> mdict作者也有出android版
<nyfair> 我只关注一点，有日文词库么
<nyfair> bluedict
<October21> 但不够完善
<October21> nyfair: 有
<October21> mdx的字典非常精美，还有图片哦
<nyfair> October21: 似乎可以考虑换掉有道了
<nyfair> October21: 虽说有道貌似也是装了从来不用的
<freeflying> nyfair, 你能忍受流氓不
<nyfair> 这个踢了，云笔记也能踢了
<October21> NHK日本語発音アクセント辞書.mdx
<October21> 怎么样？
<nyfair> October21: 这是发音词典，不要忽悠我
<freeflying> 尼玛发了个objection, 手机居然重启了
<nyfair> 云笔记有能替代的么
<October21> nyfair: 这只是个例子
<nyfair> 别说evernote，和云笔记一个德性
<adam8157> nyfair: dropbox+txt
<nyfair> adam8157: 截图不方便
<October21> 我目前用mdict，不支持图片 :(
<tenzu> adam8157: 你dropbox多大空间了？
<adam8157> tenzu: 24.8?
<iMadper> dropbox + emacs + org-mode
<adam8157> tenzu: 24.5G
<October21> mdict的开发者很够意思，ios的才收费
<nyfair> 有湾湾11年就说bluedict的日文字典好了，应该没问题
<tenzu> adam8157: 我的打不开了。。。
<October21> 而且支持各种平台，包括bada
<nyfair> 湾湾都是群脑残日粉，应该比你们靠谱
<lainme> tenzu: 教授好
<October21> nyfair: bluedict虽说不是mdict出的，但支持mdx字典最好
<tenzu> lainme: 囡囡好
<October21> mdx字典是个极好的资源
<nyfair> 于是继续求云笔记替代啊
<October21> stardict的字典资源不太好，排版有点差
<eexpress> nyfair: yunio的截图自动上传
<adam8157> eexpress: momo
<eexpress> adam8157: 回家了不
<adam8157> eexpress: 还早呢
 * eexpress 蛋蛋回家肯定是去结婚
<adam8157> eexpress: ...
<gebjgd> October21: 电脑上goldendict android上用小星星
<yunfan> nyfair: evernote不能用？
<yunfan> 是相亲 哪里来的结婚？
<yunfan> 不过应该很快
<October21> gebjgd: 啥小星星？
<tenzu> goagent最近略不给力
<gebjgd> October21: google play搜
 * MeaCulpa dropbox + bzr/git + rst + sphinx
<October21> gebjgd: 我电脑用sdcv
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 你emacs写的东西不版本管理不
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: sphinx装起来太大了
<gebjgd> October21: sdcv是什毛？
<October21> gebjgd: 我是跟着字典资源走
<eexpress> October21: +
<yunfan> 正打算转到markdown去 有纯js实现
<iwii> `rst
<^k^> iwii ✔ 重新加载配置, 检测编码:0, 取新帖:0, 取标题:1
<gebjgd> October21: 字典早就下载完了
<iwii> `rst111
<^k^> iwii ✔ 重新加载配置, 检测编码:1, 取新帖:1, 取标题:1
<eexpress> ,
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 还好，大了点，但是其他的rst 表达太挫
<yunfan> iwii: rst: 日死他？
<October21> gebjgd: stardict的命令版
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: rst好搞
<gebjgd> October21: stardict早就死了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: rst 扩展也多点
<freeflying> October21, 算了,还是google translate吧
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我是一直用的 就是觉得没有js实现很烦
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: gogole translate早关了api了吧
<gebjgd> October21: 作者都去和梦遗大师一起了
<iwii> yunfan: restart
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我憎恶js
<nyfair> 比起yunio，干脆用咱们学校的坚果吧
<yunfan> 扩展倒是 我都写过不少扩展
<October21> gebjgd: 做字典费事，mdx有高质量的字典资源
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: gogole translate 我以前用curl直接搞...现在...
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 说的是手机上的app
<nyfair> 不过貌似这种小公司容易倒闭
<gebjgd> October21: 我已经有高质量的字典资源了
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: ~~
<yunfan> nyfair: 所以你需要个可以支持通用格式导出的
<October21> nyfair: bluedict免费版有使用字典数限制
<nyfair> yunfan: 你推荐个
<eexpress> freeflying: 手机上的？拍译全能王
<nyfair> October21: 求盗版
<freeflying> eexpress, 谷歌的也有
<yunfan> 没得推荐  我自己都准备做一个
<tenzu> eexpress: 好山寨的app名字
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: magit 呀
<gebjgd> October21: 笨蛋  让你用小星星
<October21> nyfair: 你要装5个以上吗？
<yunfan> 考虑直接用html5做了  懒得学劳什子app dev
<nyfair> October21: 不要
<eexpress> 拍译全能王，名片全能王，一个公司的。蛮好的
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 啥... 直接push进dropbox目录不就是了
<nyfair> yunfan: 那太麻烦了，干脆txt+度娘云得了
<October21> gebjgd: 我不知道你怎么定义的，格式很重要
<freeflying> eexpress, camscanner我都买了专业版的
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 我直接在dropbox目录里面编辑就是了
<yunfan> nyfair: MeaCulpa eexpress 你们的需要什么功能 都提一下 我拿这个练习练习
<gebjgd> October21: 通吃
<gebjgd> October21: 所有格式都能用
<eexpress> freeflying: 哦。这个值得
<October21> nyfair: 那就试试呗
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: rst, vim 读写安逸，Pygments 代码高亮也强劲
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 在vim下 p用都没有  比如image扩展 你用不起来
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • debian7长这样？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454341 传说中的gnome3真不适应！设置藏的真隐蔽，桌面右键没有菜单弹出，看窗口的样子好像还不能换主题！ 还有，桌面为什么没有文件显示，复制文件到$HOME/Desktop也没有显示文件，这怎么搞的？设置不对还是真的是这样？
<^k^>  ─> 另外，debian7跟debian6一样不能登陆root账户啊，要改文件啊，真麻烦 统计信息: 发表于 由 ipposis — 2014-01-06 15:58
 * adam8157 困
<yunfan> evernote那个web界面是惨不忍睹
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: img...我只停留在连接阶段，正文最后作索引
<yunfan> 也许是老外的口味不一样
<October21> gebjgd: golden支持我知道，但小星星也支持？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 写博客还是需要的  你看我博客就知道了 我的博客就是走rst的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你高级，我的blog dokuwiki
<gebjgd> October21: 恩那  所以我才用小星星的
 * tenzu 回家抱娃去
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我之前自己写的引擎 后来就换成blohg了
<yunfan> 现在看有个叫pelican的不错
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 追求源文件的高可读性，选择也不多
<yunfan> 双格式都支持
 * MeaCulpa 好久好久没写啥blog...
<yunfan> 我特么也是
<eexpress> 双格式？
<yunfan> 堕落了
<MeaCulpa> 没东西好写，回家玩玩娃娃，lp，游戏
<yunfan> 支持rst 和 markdown
<yunfan> 好像还支持个其他格式 我忘记名字了
<October21> yunfan: asciidoc
<yunfan> 说起来我自己也确实需要个个人知识库的东西
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 这东西，如果要枪毙xml和emacs的，选择就小一大片了
<yunfan> 应该要类似wiki 但是又比wiki复杂点
<eexpress> rst md这类，本身容易产生歧义的
<October21> gebjgd: 多语言字典Modict And,支持Stardict,Kdict,Zdict等免费词库。
<October21> ？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 玩游戏，直接把游戏结果当　post；玩人，直接把照片当　post
<MeaCulpa> archl: ... 的确是
<yunfan> 没看到有什么歧义
 * adam8157 十分讨厌markdown的newline tag
<MeaCulpa> archl: http://u.eq2wire.com/soe/character_detail/2168963101099
<^k^> MeaCulpa: ⇪ Ucarenyes [95 Brigand] - Freeport - EQ2U - Character Details
<yunfan> markdown不知道怎么扩展 还有表格支持不行  诶
<MeaCulpa> archl: 游戏会有一些简单的data feed, 和那些射击游戏一样
<eexpress> 复杂了，就有了
<MeaCulpa> markdown没法扩展吧
<MeaCulpa> 自己把路堵死了
<nyfair> 求送一个sina帐号 http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/f/36532551.html
<archl> Mea
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ [Bluedict] [mdict] 三省堂超级大辞林(第二版).mdx_免费高速下载_新浪爱问共享资料
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。好厉害
<October21> yunfan: mardown有改进版，不过总归是适用范围
<archl> MeaCulpa: 不过我不懂
<yunfan> October21: 改进版支持如何
<October21> nyfair: 你用上了？
<October21> yunfan: 加入表格之类的
<yunfan> October21: 关键是方便不方便自己写扩展
<October21> yunfan: 不过你应该明白它的适用范围，就是简单的
<October21> 要求高了，就选其它的
<eexpress> 扩展啥
<October21> 你用pelican没
<October21> yunfan: 造轮子吧
<yunfan> October21: 自己造美人用有个p用
<October21> yunfan: 那就用rst
<yunfan> October21: 讨厌rst官方
<yunfan> 应该说痛恨
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 没官方吧~
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: docutils就是他的官方
<archl> MeaCulpa: 　http://te4.org/user/102841/characters
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 哦，那个的确烂
<October21> 我没用过，不过用python的用
<^k^> ⇪ t: archl | Tales of Maj'Eyal and T-Engine4
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我都直接Sphinx, 忍了
<yunfan> October21: 用过hackpad么
<yunfan> 那帮人做的有点意思
<October21> yunfan: 我用的少，没blog
<yunfan> 在想只要好读写 用xml都可以
<October21> 没用过
<yunfan> October21: hackpad不是blog 是一个类似wiki的协作的
<October21> yunfan: 我没懂你的需求
<nyfair> October21: 我决定不管mdict了，改用ebwin
<October21> nyfair: It's up to you.
<October21> mdict的优势是格式的优越，排版好
<October21> 连大英百科都有官方简版出版
<nyfair> 日文字典不靠谱，还是用个鬼子出品的好
<October21> 很多人喜欢mdx做得百科，就像翻字典一样
<yunfan> October21: 我的需求就是要管理日常学到的各种知识 有点类似wiki 但是应该比wiki复杂
<archl> yunfan: 为什么比wiki复杂
<yunfan> wiki支持单个keyword 而我可能需要将不少keyword组合到某个范围里去
<yunfan> 并且还有交叉
<October21> 要比wiki多写什么呢？
<archl> yunfan: wiki支持交叉不是？也支持多个关键词
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 直接tag cloud够用了嘛
<archl> mediawiki支持，不过没见过个人用　mediawiki
<MeaCulpa> mediawiki太杂了
<archl> 对。
<yunfan> archl: wiki那个用起来好烂
<October21> 日语名称大辞典.mdx_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<yunfan> 我还需要颜色上的区别
<yunfan> 比如我常看的要暖色调
<yunfan> 我不常看的冷色调
<archl> cherrot: 乐园的兔子
<yunfan> 还要各种图表  比如拼盘形状
<archl> yunfan: 你自己写个把。
<cherrot> archl: 换nick了啊
<nyfair> October21: 名称大辞典没用啊
<archl> cherrot: 现在不玩游戏了，所以随意了
<October21> 这麽复杂还是造轮子吧
<archl> 本来专门玩游戏的这个　nick就释放了
<October21> nyfair: 我不了解日语
<archl> October21: nyfair 有法则，别人造轮子，我享用
<yunfan> archl: 是要自己写阿
<nyfair> NHK日本語発音アクセント辞書，本质是这个
<gebjgd> alipay能用paypal充值么
<yunfan> October21: 这种个人用的东西  需要很多细节设计的
<nyfair> 欧洲姥造的goldendict做日中翻译简直反人类
<gebjgd> October21: mdx都是百度晕的东西
<archl> yunfan: 就个普通wiki塞点js把。　https://github.com/nnnick/Chart.js
<^k^> ⇪ t: nnnick/Chart.js · GitHub
<gebjgd> October21: 网络十分不稳定  真垃圾
<October21> nyfair: kindle的大词泉 怎么样
<archl> gebjgd: 似乎不是可能的。
<gebjgd> archl: 什么不可能
<October21> gebjgd: 我只知道技术上mdx好，字典也多
<archl> gebjgd: alipay和paypal互相传送
<gebjgd> October21: 问题是无法下载啊
<yunfan> archl: 不行的
<gebjgd> October21: 都是蛋残的百度晕
<nyfair> October21: 没听说过这种，一般就大辞林，广辞苑
<yunfan> 对了 还要设计一种格式 让不同人可以很方便的 传输与merge知识
<yunfan> 比如对某个事物  大家有不同看法  那究竟是如何merge 也是学问
<nyfair> http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=272789&uk=1107579240#dir/path=%2F%E6%88%91%E7%9A%84%E8%BD%AF%E4%BB%B6%2FiOS%20%E6%89%A9%E5%85%85%E8%AF%8D%E5%85%B8%2F%E6%97%A5%E8%AF%AD
<October21> nyfair: 小学馆？
<archl> yunfan: 实际上那个还是靠人工
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ iOS 扩充词典_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<nyfair> October21: 小学馆比有道的还差
<nyfair> 最好还有英辞郎做日英翻译
 * archl 左右各一台灯，色温分别为　3200k和6500k
<archl> 会受伤么。
<gebjgd> archl: 用来热鸡鸡？
<yunfan> archl: 虽然不能保证大部分都自动 但是至少可以保证有的可以自动 比如用户如果设置默认跟从比他级别高的人 这不就行了
<yunfan> 即使要手动  也要让用户用得爽  同样是merge , vimdiff 和 meld 就是天差地别  nnd
<October21> gebjgd: http://www.pdawiki.com/forum/forum.php
<^k^> October21: ⇪ ◆Mdict词库，维基百科，Wiki资源 - Powered by Discuz!
<archl> yunfan: 建立一个新城市吧
<freeflying> adam8157, 壕, ddebs.ubuntu.com上都没precise的内核了啊
<alvin_rxg> Title: Index of / (@ ubuntu.com)
<yunfan> archl: and fuck you
<October21> nyfair: http://www.pdawiki.com/forum/search.php?mod=forum&searchid=158&orderby=lastpost&ascdesc=desc&searchsubmit=yes&kw=%C8%D5%D3%EF
<^k^> October21: ⇪ 搜索 - 掌上百科 - Powered by Discuz!
<adam8157> freeflying: EOL了
<archl> yunfan: fuck free will
<adam8157> freeflying: 不对
<freeflying> adam8157, precise啊
<October21> nyfair: EBWin日语辞典分享
<freeflying> adam8157, linux-image-3.2.0-23-generic-dbgsym
<freeflying> adam8157, 只有这个
<yunfan> archl: fua
<adam8157> freeflying: 你要哪个?
<October21> 天照大神.Microsoft英中日専門用語辞典(5000语).rar
<sssss> 有啥好事
<freeflying> adam8157,  3.2.0-58-generc
<October21> 天照大神.日本史&文学史辞書2.6(IME.15000语读音辞典).rar
<archl> sssss: 天照大神砸在你头上了
<adam8157> freeflying: http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-3.2.0-58-generic-dbgsym_3.2.0-58.88_amd64.ddeb
<freeflying> adam8157, 这个是precise里最新的吧
<sssss> 手机词典？果断 mdict  啊
<^k^> ⇪ t: application/octet-stream
<adam8157> freeflying: 是最新的, 而且有, 谁说没有?
<sssss> archl: 我看过的第一本 H 小说的女主就是天照
<October21> sssss: mdict官方的不支持图片吧？
<freeflying> adam8157, 好吧,我忘记加updates了
<adam8157> lol
<gebjgd> October21: 我了个去。 下载下来 又是乱码
<sssss> October21: 支持
<archl> sssss: 。。。
<October21> sssss: 我也用官方的，你的支持图片不？
<October21> 我没用bluedict
<sssss> October21: 我不知道我用的是不是官方的，反正名字就叫 mdict
<October21> sssss: 那就是的
<sssss> October21: 上个月刷机了，现在没有装
<sssss> 深蓝也不错啊
<October21> 其它的都是兼容mdx字典格式
<sssss> October21: 我当时用的时候图片跟发音都支持
<October21> sssss: 没法官方免费啊
<sssss> October21: 那个啥词典，例句都有双语发音
<October21> 深蓝有5个字典的限制
<archl> 词典。词典。
<freeflying> adam8157, 你们没ddebs的mirror吗
<October21> sssss: 发音包太大，没装
<adam8157> freeflying: 我们? 那个不行?
<gebjgd> October21: 所以用小星辰
<freeflying> adam8157, 好慢
<adam8157> freeflying: 公司访问很快 :)
<freeflying> adam8157, 忽悠吧
<October21> gebjgd: 我用fora和mdict
<archl> yunfan: 还是想建立一个新城市。
<jusss> `date
<gebjgd> October21: linux上用什么使用mdx?
<October21> gebjgd: 没有支持
<sssss> gebjgd, October21 同问
<gebjgd> October21: 擦
 * gebjgd 果断删除
<archl> 词典。
<gebjgd> October21: 不支持linux 用个屁
<sssss> > joke
<^k^> sssss: 笑话标题:不,请不要离开我 :竟然是图片http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M05/00/07/Cg-4WFI2oReILUe7AABZWfW7yf4AALq-QA75Q8AAFlx625.jpg
<archl> imtxc: 那种猫都是刚出生不久的。
<imtxc> > joke
<archl> 头很大的。
<nyfair> 不支持linux，用个屁！
<^k^> imtxc: 笑话标题:偶就素童话里的小红帽喵,偶要去看外婆 :竟然是图片http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M02/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2r0KICua_AACJWGBjyl0AALrUACUElsAAIlw691.jpg
<October21> 之前，android上没支持mdx的，有个中科大的学生写了个qdict
<nyfair> 那还不用ebwin?
<October21> 目前缺乏的是对格式的读取，没人开发
<nyfair> 那个有linux版
<October21> stardict虽然格式简单，但功能弱
<gebjgd> October21: 所以用goldendict
<October21> 主要是词典的格式制约了我
<perr> 这虽然但是用的怎么这么别扭
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu桌面安装过程中，分区的工具是什么？界面是什么写的？源代码有吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454343 RT：想自己改下ubuntu安装的界面，分区这块不太了解，想学习下，大神们能满足我吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 allenisabird — 2014-01-06 17:14
<gebjgd> October21: 支持在线wiki 支持语音
<October21> 个人造字典工程太大
<gebjgd> October21: 放到android上也直接能用
<gebjgd> October21: 有现成的
<October21> gebjgd: 支持插图吗？
<perr> gebjgd: goldendict需要联网?
<gebjgd> perr: 可以不联网
<gebjgd> October21: 支持
<nyfair> 天天写汉字的人用goldendict干嘛
<gebjgd> perr: 我手机上一开始用的是goldendict 但是免费版 5个词典 所以就用了小星辰
<archl> nyfair: 天天写汉字的人才需要啊。
<jusss> 海词词典不错
<gebjgd> nyfair: 太需要了
 * adam8157 小麦王不好喝
<perr> gebjgd: 要是不联网能把句子翻译的像google translate那样好就好了
<archl> adam8157: 酒虫
<nyfair> goldendict作汉字互翻超级烂
<nyfair> 而且windows上还要弄个qt4
<archl> nyfair: 没错没错，linux下词典软件我没一个看上的。
<gebjgd> nyfair: 不用win就是了
 * archl 所以一个都不用
<perr> archl: 那你用啥?
<archl> perr: 一个都不用。说了
<perr> archl: 我说的是翻译
<jusss> perr: 他英语能过6级
<archl> perr: google词语和句子
<nyfair> 翻译直接有道在线呗
<archl> perr: 呃，翻译？
<gebjgd> nyfair: 不支持小语种
<nyfair> 日韩法德，足够了
<archl> perr: 我通常看英英词典。如果是其他国家文字，就可以google　translate
<gebjgd> nyfair: 没有网络的时候呢
<nyfair> gebjgd: 本地词典支持日语对我就够了
<nyfair> gebjgd: 虽然我根本就没装
<archl> nyfair: 日语你都不装。你日语有多好啊。
 * October21 表示离不开mdx高质量资源
<adam8157> The Magnetic Fields - Fido,Your Leash Is Too Long
<nyfair> archl: 日语可以靠里面的汉字脑补
<archl> nyfair: ...
<archl> nyfair: 熟悉了日本人想说啥的你啊。
<nyfair> archl: 不熟悉，经常错，但只要中文通顺就好
 * archl 连汉语都经常理解错误。
<gebjgd> October21: goldendict的有些词典也不错
<nyfair> lingoes吧
<archl> nyfair: 好吧。
<gebjgd> October21: 关键在于字典
<archl> gebjgd: 这种东西不雇人就要人免费干
<archl> gebjgd: 雇人的也搞不好，免费也不是。结果多数词典就是不行。。。
<gebjgd> archl: 谁说的  多数字典相当不错
<gebjgd> archl: 用了5,6年了
<October21> gebjgd: 那是你要求不高
<archl> gebjgd: www.urbandictionary.com 那样还行
<alvin_rxg> Title: Urban Dictionary, January 6: dental rush (@ urbandictionary.com)
<October21> gebjgd: 用了kindle就对排版差反感
<archl> October21: kindle排版，普通A4纸的字体就要16号欧洲文字以上，
<gebjgd> October21: 所以我用索尼
<archl> October21: 大多数欧洲文本排版都小于9号
<gebjgd> October21: 你要看什么词典了
<archl> October21: 所以，10寸的kindle才够用
<archl> October21: 而且是刚刚够
<October21> archl: 没这深的认识
<imtxc> archl: 6 寸够用啊
<October21> MDict 是一款跨平台的开放的电子辞典平台，软件本身不提供辞典数据，而是使用用户自己制作的辞典数据。
<October21> 词典内容支持图片，html等，形式美观
<October21> 支持IPhone/IPad/Android/Window Mobile/PC等平台
<October21> 其实mdx还是很开放的，有不少工具，可是linux这边没人做
<archl> imtxc: 你用6寸随意找个为A4排版的pdf试试。。。
<archl> imtxc: 就是普通论文那样的。
<imtxc> 看毛 a4, 看毛论文
<imtxc> archl: 我就用来看中文小说的
<archl> imtxc: 下地狱去吧。
 * archl 一脚踩下　imtxc
<October21> 重排pdf路过
<imtxc> archl: ....
<freeflying> October21, 重排的pdf能看?
<archl> Pudge: 尸臭？
<October21> freeflying: 为什么不能？
<archl> freeflying: kindle就是故意被亚马逊设置成没有对中间缩放的。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 找个pdf的扫描版的康熙字典, 然后给我查几个词试试看?
<iMadper> imtxc: 用你的kindle
<archl> 说错了　October21
<Pudge> archl: 为啥换id
<archl> Pudge: 因为现在不玩游戏了，所以随意用哪个id
<archl> Pudge:　我这个nick是游戏专用
<October21> archl: 什么错了？
<archl> October21: 我错了。拜拜
<October21> archl: 啥错了？
<gebjgd> imtxc: sony看中文繁体总是缺字的路过
<imtxc> iMadper: 看什么康熙字典
<archl> October21: 忘记了
<archl> 算了吧
 * cherrot 想吃零食。。
<archl> cherrot: 想吃什么？
<cherrot> archl: 无所谓 饿了。。
<archl> cherrot: 炸薯条？
<cherrot> archl: 脆脆鲨。。
<October21> gebjgd: 换字体
<gebjgd> October21: 换过
<archl> 脆脆鲨？那个肯定是带着棕榈油吧。。。棕榈油反胃口。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 就用来看小说就够了嘛，差字典什么的，用别的方式
 * archl 吃中国糖果反胃——棕榈油，点心反胃，棕榈油，巧克力反胃，棕榈油。。。
<imtxc> gebjgd: 看什么繁体字
<archl> 怎么到处棕榈油。。。
<October21> gebjgd: 我看过别人做的中华书局的史记，有些字是通过加入字体搞定的
<October21> kindle的azw格式可添加字体
<archl> October21: 看啥看啥。
<archl> October21: 买本实体的
<archl> 不就2米厚么
<gebjgd> imtxc: 所有的繁体
<October21> archl: 竖排的《史记》
<imtxc> gebjgd: 那么多简体中文的小说还不够你得瑟的啊
<archl> October21: 那就不到2米厚
<October21> 00cm？
<October21>  200cm？
<archl> October21: 嗯。
<gebjgd> imtxc: 不爱看现代小说  现代的只看色情小说
<gebjgd> imtxc: 只看古典的
<imtxc> gebjgd: 比如
<archl> gebjgd: 比如金瓶梅交接
<archl> imtxc: 对你说的，又说错了
 * archl 该睡觉清醒一下
<gebjgd> imtxc: 一贯问答.pdf
<gebjgd> 万花楼.pdf
<gebjgd> 三侠五义（上）.pdf
<gebjgd> 三侠五义（下）.pdf
<gebjgd> 三刻拍案惊奇_凌濛初.pdf
<gebjgd> 三十六计.pdf
<gebjgd> 三命通会.pdf
<gebjgd> 三国演义（上） 罗贯中.PDF
<gebjgd> 三国演义（下） 罗贯中.PDF
<gebjgd> 三国演义（中） 罗贯中.PDF
<gebjgd> 三_字_经.pdf
<gebjgd> 三_略.pdf
<gebjgd> 三遂平妖传.pdf
<gebjgd> 世无匹.pdf
<gebjgd> 世说新语.pdf
<gebjgd> 世说新语译注.pdf
<gebjgd> 东周列国志（上） 蔡元放.PDF
<gebjgd> 东周列国志（下） 蔡元放.PDF
<gebjgd> 东度记.pdf
<gebjgd> 东游记.pdf
<imtxc> gebjgd: yooooooooo
<gebjgd> 两晋演义.pdf
<gebjgd> 中国古代传奇小说选.pdf
<gebjgd> 中国古代侠义小说选.pdf
<gebjgd> 中国古代公案小说选取（一）.pdf
<gebjgd> 中国古代公案小说选取（二）.pdf
<imtxc> ^k^: 嘛呢
<gebjgd> 中国古代寓言.pdf
<October21> 《姑妄言》
<gebjgd> 中国古代志怪小说选（一）.pdf
<gebjgd> 中国古代志怪小说选（二）.pdf
<gebjgd> 中国古代言情小说选取.pdf
<^k^> imtxc, 你的样子如何？ 17:47 新年快乐 : 24.259天
<gebjgd> 中国古代风俗语小说选（一）.pdf
<gebjgd> 中国古代风俗语小说选（二）.pdf
<town55> 手抖了.
<gebjgd> 中国古典散文.pdf
<gebjgd> 中国古典词曲.pdf
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 废物，关键时刻没有作为
<gebjgd> 中国古典诗歌.pdf
<gebjgd> 中庸.pdf
<gebjgd> 中庸集注.pdf
<gebjgd> 乐府杂录.pdf
<gebjgd> 乐府诗集_上部.pdf
<gebjgd> 乐府诗集_下部.pdf
<October21> ^k^: asd
<gebjgd> 乐府诗集_中部.pdf
<gebjgd> 乾隆游江南.pdf
<gebjgd> 了凡四训.pdf
<gebjgd> imtxc: 了凡四训.pdf
<gebjgd> 争春园.pdf
<October21> ^k^: asd
<gebjgd> 二刻拍案惊奇（上） 凌濛初.PDF
<October21> ^k^: asd
<October21> ^k^: asd
<gebjgd> 二刻拍案惊奇（下） 凌濛初.PDF
<October21> ^k^: asd
<gebjgd> 二十年目睹之怪现状_吴趼人.pdf
<October21> ^k^: asd
<^k^> October21:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<gebjgd> 云笈七签_第一部.pdf
<gebjgd> 云笈七签_第三部.pdf
<gebjgd> 云笈七签_第二部.pdf
<gebjgd> 云笈七签_第四部.pdf
<gebjgd> 五代史演义.pdf
<^k^> October21, 我只hearthat型反应不足的时候百分之五。 17:48 新年快乐 : 24.258天
<gebjgd> 五代残唐.pdf
<gebjgd> 人伦大统赋.pdf
<gebjgd> 人物志·政训·康熙政要.pdf
<^k^> October21, 你是学生？ 17:48 新年快乐 : 24.258天
<gebjgd> 《人间词话》.pdf
<gebjgd> 仪_礼.pdf
<gebjgd> 传_习_录.pdf
<gebjgd> 何典.pdf
<^k^> October21, 你相信这是更好单干？ 17:48 新年快乐 : 24.258天
<gebjgd> 倩女离魂.pdf
<gebjgd> 儒林外史__吴敬梓.pdf
<gebjgd> 元史演义.pdf
<gebjgd> 元戏曲精选.pdf
<gebjgd> 元散曲精选.pdf
<gebjgd> 元诗精选.pdf
<October21> a
<gebjgd> 全 唐 诗（第一部）.PDF
<gebjgd> 全 唐 诗（第七部）.PDF
<gebjgd> 全 唐 诗（第三部）.PDF
<gebjgd> 全 唐 诗（第九部）.PDF
<gebjgd> 全 唐 诗（第二十一部）.PDF
<gebjgd> 全 唐 诗（第二十三部）.PDF
<gebjgd> 全 唐 诗（第二十二部）.PDF
<^k^> October21, 告诉我你的好恶？ 17:49 新年快乐 : 24.257天
<gebjgd> 全 唐 诗（第二十四部）.PDF
<gebjgd> 全 唐 诗（第二十部）.PDF
<gebjgd> 全 唐 诗（第二部）.PDF
<gebjgd> 全 唐 诗（第五部）.PDF
<gebjgd> 全 唐 诗（第八部）.PDF
<gebjgd> 全 唐 诗（第六部）.PDF
<gebjgd> 全 唐 诗（第十一部）.PDF
<gebjgd> 全 唐 诗（第十七部）.PDF
<gebjgd> 全 唐 诗（第十三部）.PDF
<October21> ^k^: 你怎么罢工了？
<gebjgd> 全 唐 诗（第十九部）.PDF
<town55> 手還是抖。哇
<gebjgd> 全 唐 诗（第十二部）.PDF
<gebjgd> 全 唐 诗（第十五部）.PDF
<gebjgd> imtxc: 700多pdf
<gebjgd> October21: 显然它爱我
<^k^> October21, 它是一种仪式，每次我做的一样。 17:50 新年快乐 : 24.257天
<^k^> ..休息一下.. 我的源码: http://git.oschina.net/sevkme/kk-irc-bot
<October21> ^k^: 你爱gebjgd吗？
<^k^> October21, “它”是吗？ 17:50 新年快乐 : 24.256天
<October21> ^k^: 爱 gebjgd 吗？
<imtxc> gebjgd: 哟，你看的书挺多
<imtxc> gebjgd: 古文观止，能背几篇
<town55>  传_习_录 是什麼？
<October21> 《古文观止》第三篇是什么？
<^k^> October21: define:《古文观止》第三篇 http://lmgtfy.com/ 2010年9月3日|...| 家看到了八册、竖版、繁体字、线装本的|《古文观止》|（从|第三|卷到第十卷）。 |...| 《古 汉语虚词》、《文言常用词手册》等工具书，并制定出每月精读|三篇|的 |...|
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> October21: 你说的哪一卷
<imtxc> October21: 至少六朝唐宋明 我能背下来
<gebjgd> imtxc: 早就有了 从大学开始攒的
<October21> 我说为什么有点熟，是王阳明的
<October21>  石碏谏宠州吁 左传
<October21> 十八 五人墓碑记 张溥
<October21> 偶尔去看看繁体史记
<imtxc> October21: ....
<imtxc> October21: 传习录当然不在古文观止里面
<October21> imtxc: 我的意思是听过《传习录》，之前< town55>  传_习_录 是什麼？
<imtxc> October21: 好吧，要是不知道守仁大师，好意思说自己看过古文？
<October21> 三不朽啊，古人的追求
<October21> 貌似党的是这样做的
<October21> 有不少思想
<gebjgd> October21: 别胡说  我党是宇宙真理
<perr> 看浙大公开课-王明阳,吐了一地的说
<perr> 王阳明
<October21> gebjgd: 你也将不朽
<imtxc> October21, gebjgd 但是看这些书并没有必要读繁体啊
<imtxc> perr: 守仁心学的崇拜者很多
<October21> imtxc: 我看《史记》是这样，别的没有，也没资源啊
<perr> imtxc: 没错,但讲的不好
<October21> imtxc: 我们大学语文老师叫我看叔本华的
<perr> October21: 乃大学还有语文老师?
<imtxc> October21: 那估计更难懂
<October21> perr: 大学要学语文
<imtxc> October21: 至少我不懂
<gebjgd> October21: 反正不会被毒死  就够了
 * gebjgd 小孩睡觉  换电脑
<October21> 老师说叔本华的思想比较全，阳明的比较偏
<perr> gebjgd: 和小孩抢电脑....
<October21> 不然心学也不会分裂
<October21> 甚至有社会不安定分子
<jusss> 书本话，
<jusss> 形而上学，
<jusss> 什么意思
<imtxc> October21: 是因为全才分裂的
<gebjgd> October21: 什么老师?
<October21> 语文老师
<October21> imtxc: 我主官上觉得
<gebjgd> October21: 你还有语文老师呢  多大了?
<October21> 六十多吧？
<gebjgd> October21: 65岁了?
<October21> 不知道
<imtxc> October21: 好吧，反正嘉靖之后的文学流派大多有王门的影响
<imtxc> 临川派、泰州派，之后的公安三袁之类
<gebjgd> 牛了  广州也沦陷
<October21> 没什么研究，只知道三不朽
<imtxc> October21: 好吧
<gebjgd> 霾锁广州
<October21> 个人觉得文化程度低，虽然上了大学
<October21> 国学啥都不知道
<imtxc> October21: 我小时侯没书看，只能看这些了....
<October21> imtxc: 我倒是看了不少历史课本
<imtxc> 今天的主题咋跑这里来了
<October21> 可那只是表面的东西
<October21> imtxc: 因为谈到了书
<October21> gebjgd这个德国佬刷屏
<imtxc> October21: 不过我看的《古文观止》是简体版的，但并不影响阅读啊， gebjgd
<gebjgd> @陈首璋河北省审计厅厅长助理董建柱，正在跟女部下偷欢时，却被女部下的爱人堵在门外。情急之下，他冒险从女部下8楼的家中窗户爬出，手脚并用，沿管道从8楼下到1楼，裸体逃跑. 。从照片上看，这小子功夫不浅 。莫非练过武功 ？但你要知道，这次是跑了和尚跑不了寺。怎能一个跑字了得 ？﻿
<gebjgd> October21: 滚  我今天刷了?
<gebjgd> imtxc: 我的大多书都是繁体的
<gebjgd> imtxc: sony的默认不支持  刷过几次了
<gebjgd> imtxc: 还是不完美
<imtxc> gebjgd: o...
<gebjgd> imtxc: 考虑买个老的kindle呢
<gebjgd> imtxc: 现在便宜
<October21> gebjgd: 你屏幕屏蔽了自己的话吧？
<gebjgd> October21: 哦你说今天啊   为了发书单
<gebjgd> October21: 我这里有7G的书
<October21> gebjgd: kindle只有2g……
<imtxc> gebjgd: 下书如山倒，读书如抽丝 ...
<imtxc> 7G 够看一辈子了
<October21> 这个比喻好
<gebjgd> imtxc: 我这些书从大学就开始攒了
<gebjgd> imtxc: 没时间看
<October21> imtxc: 你学什么的？
<imtxc> October21: CS
<gebjgd> imtxc: 考虑买个kindle呢 不知道对繁体中文支持如何
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<October21> computer science？
<imtxc> gebjgd: perfect.
<imtxc> October21: 恩
<October21> gebjgd: 估计也要刷字体
<imtxc> gebjgd: 给我本繁体的书我帮你测试一下
<imtxc> mobi 的
<town55> 抽絲慢 。怎麼破。
<October21> imtxc: 他基本是pdf
<October21> town55: 删之
<gebjgd> imtxc: 我都是pdf
<gebjgd> imtxc: 上哪给你mobi
<imtxc> October21, gebjgd, 要刷字体的， k4 自带的非衬线字体太费劲
<gebjgd> imtxc: 擦
<gebjgd> imtxc: 算了   那不买了
<gebjgd> imtxc: 如果刷了字体就完美么
<imtxc> gebjgd: 几分钟搞定，一劳用逸
<imtxc> gebjgd: 至少目前对我完美
<gebjgd> imtxc: 繁体没有任何问题?
 * cherrot 实时抽奖 怎么设计？
<imtxc> gebjgd: 今晚我找本繁体的书测试一下
<imtxc> gebjgd: 我之前看过，没问题
<October21> gebjgd: 你在linux下看pdf怎么样？
<CyrusYzGTt> 繁體？
<gebjgd> October21: 显然没有问题
<October21> kindle底层是linux
<imtxc> gebjgd: http://www.amazon.cn/%E6%80%8E%E6%A8%A3%E8%AE%80%E6%9B%B8-%E8%83%A1%E9%80%82/dp/B00DQ23K7E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1389004318&sr=8-1&keywords=%E7%B9%81%E4%BD%93+kindle
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 怎樣讀書-Kindle商店-亚马逊中国 价格: ￥
<imtxc> gebjgd: 用这本测怎么样
<October21> 所以也应该没问题
<gebjgd> October21: sony也是linux 就不支持
<October21> gebjgd: 有人搬来了Mupdf
<October21> 解决未嵌入字体的pdf不知道怎么样？
<gebjgd> October21: 正好 我这里有本 win only的pdf
<October21> gebjgd: 我遇到过一次，我是先用evince打开，再另存就搞定字体了
<gebjgd> October21: 那麻烦你帮我搞定吧
<October21> 我也没win啊
<imtxc> gebjgd: 没问题，可以看
<October21> 我是用linux的evince
<October21> gebjgd: 可以试试浏览器的pdf查看
<gebjgd> October21: 牛逼 mupdf果然牛逼
<gebjgd> October21: evince okular都是乱码
<gebjgd> October21: mupdf可以看
<October21> 我同学用win看乱码，我就让他们用浏览器看
<gebjgd> imtxc: 发给你试试看  看看你的kindle行不行
<gebjgd> October21: win上一般不会有乱码
<October21> 我才懒得管win
<October21> gebjgd: 谁说的
<October21> win的编码也乱
<imtxc> gebjgd: http://imagebin.org/285418
<October21> 有人还研究过，win7
<imtxc> 图好像太大了
<October21> 对gb18030支持不全
<gebjgd> imtxc: 这些繁体字都是常见的
<gebjgd> imtxc: 你要试试看老点的书
 * imtxc 先回家
<October21> gebjgd: 太不常见的字还是难搞
<gebjgd> October21: mupdf确实是神器  谢了
<October21> kindle用mupdf还要jb哦
<gebjgd> October21: kindle有mupdf?
<October21> 你要有心理准备
<October21> gebjgd: 有
<gebjgd> October21: 我没打算买kidle
<gebjgd> October21: 我没打算买kindle
<October21> 估计sony 也有
<October21> 开源就是好，我android也是用基于mupdf的apv pro
<October21> 快，轻
<gebjgd> October21: sony prs350估计够呛
<October21> mupdf应该有移植
<October21> 不行你自己搞
<October21> 我都想为kindle搬点linux工具玩玩
<gebjgd> October21: sony没戏  不过是4G内存
<October21> 不开放？
<October21> kindle有人开发了KUAL，这样就方便移植
<October21> 不用会java了
<gebjgd> October21: java有什么难的
<October21> 我不会
<October21> 我是个业余的linux爱好者
<October21> kindle官方的应用是java编写
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:你不爱我 : 一对恋人在山中被野人抓住说:你们吃掉对方的大便就放了你们。 恋人做到了,归途中女人大哭,男人问其原因,女人伤心的说:你不爱我,不然你不会拉那么多
<archl> ^k^。。。
<^k^> archl, 休息一下.. 19:09 新年快乐 : 24.202天
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问，如何改这颜色。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454344 屎黄色这个框框，看着想吐，请问大家，如何换个色？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 noble_out — 2014-01-06 19:16
<Quicksand> http://code.bulix.org/9l76dn-85403
<^k^> ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<Quicksand> centos 6.5换163源后yum update后出错
<Quicksand> http://code.bulix.org/9l76dn-85403
<Quicksand> 有帮忙看下的吗？
<October21> 像是依赖的问题
<October21> libmodplug-0.8.8.3-2.el6.i686没有
<October21> 但gstreamer-plugins-bad-0.10.19-3.el6.rf.i686要
<October21> 为什么一定要用gstreamer？
<Quicksand> 恩 那我一会下载安装试试吧 先吃饭了，
<Quicksand> ？
<Quicksand> 新手哦，什么都不懂啊·
<October21> Quicksand: 你是什么缘故用到gstreamer？
<October21> 或者安装什么软件出现的
<Quicksand> 没有啊，就是更换个163的源之后，我要yum update 看看好使不啊
<Quicksand> 就是缓存生成后 yum update更新下 就这样了
<gebjgd> Quicksand: 换个发行版吧
<archl> Quicksand: 用　centos干什么？你要建立自己的服务器？不想啊
<archl> Quicksand: centos还不如用debian
<Quicksand> 自己个人用，先吃饭了·不忙时候 来咨询大家，麻烦了`
<archl> 鲜牛奶比纯牛奶味道好些。
<archl> happyaron: 哈皮，疯够了没？
<perr> archl: 鲜牛奶和纯牛奶怎么区分?
<archl> perr: 巴式杀菌的是鲜牛奶，保质期3~7天
<archl> perr: 冷藏保质期
<perr> archl: 纯的是没杀的?
<archl> perr: 纯牛奶是超高温瞬时灭菌法。瞬间加热到160摄氏度
<archl> perr: 保质期一般9到12个月
<archl> perr: 有些成分会在那个瞬间丢失
<archl> perr: 自己搜。。。
<perr> archl: 还是你牛逼,能尝出不同死法细菌的味道
<archl> perr: 味道差别不小。。。
<archl> perr: 你如果尝不出来，你纯味盲。。。
<perr> archl: 我不喝牛奶....
<archl> perr: 我不喜欢加热的奶
<archl> perr: 过敏？不吸收？
<perr> archl: 偶没事喝那玩意干啥,没这习惯
<archl> perr: 吃某些东西，兑牛奶才好
<archl> perr: 比如油条
<archl> perr: 巧克力
<archl> perr: 咖啡
<archl> perr: 奶油蛋糕
<perr> archl: 偶用豆腐脑对油条,不吃巧克力,喝点咖啡,主要是为了提神..不吃奶油蛋糕
<archl> perr: 饮食结构差异
<archl> aarch_debug: 下班了也不忘学习再加班。果然是好孩子。
<aarch_debug> archl: 不是加班, 就是想把那个搞定
<archl> aarch_debug: 等同啊
<aarch_debug> archl: 恩. 好吧~
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:这女孩真是大胆啊 :竟然是图片http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M09/00/08/Cg-4V1I2qVaIbqfnAADkml4Z80sAALrFQEb6GYAAOSy705.jpg
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • 安卓手机如何安装UBUNTU？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454346 统计信息: 发表于 由 winneis — 2014-01-06 20:28
<kdfoundix> 0.0
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win7安装ubuntu13.10出错，求解决办法。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454347 是打算和win7共存，安装到第四步的时候，系统显示我的电脑没装系统，要装的话就要格式化磁盘。不知道怎么办了，请教大神，，，，，，，， 统计信息: 发表于 由 潇湘逢梦 — 2014-01-0
<^k^>  ─> 6 20:42
<cherrot> 求帮助。。谁有实现一个实时抽奖功能的思路？
<hoxily> cherrot: 实时是什么意思？怎么定义的？
<cherrot> hoxily, 就是参加抽奖后能立刻知道结果
<cherrot> hoxily, 但奖品的总额是一定的 而参与抽奖的人是不定的
<hoxily> 抽奖人是按某种顺序依次抽奖的吗？
<cherrot> hoxily, 不是 随机的参与
<cherrot> hoxily, 在一个时间段内参加抽奖，参加之后就能知道自己有木有中奖
<hoxily> cherrot: 那么，对抽奖系统来说，是有顺序的是吧？得一个一个来？
<cherrot> hoxily, 对，用户参与抽奖的时间大致近似于正太分布
<jusss> hoxily: 有什么显示时间的软件吗？像xclock那样
<hoxily> jusss: date
 * leeeee 跳跳
 * cherrot 暂离一下
<leeeee> 怎么没人呀
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:我发现,我最大的缺点就是缺点钱 :竟然是图片http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M09/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2qZ6IX3HUAAC21vVzIuIAALrPwC_lW8AALbu989.jpg
<perr> binggo
<hoxily> jusss: 好用吧 ;p
<leeeee> ==
<maplebeats> lainme: 日常上线，HK求带
<jusss> hoxily: ...
<lainme> maplebeats: 什么时候？
<maplebeats> lainme: 你啥时候有时间呢
<lainme> maplebeats: 周末
<maplebeats> lainme: 这周末怎么样。。
<lainme> maplebeats: 可以
<maplebeats> lainme: 好呀好呀，暗号是什么- -
<jusss> maplebeats: lainme ,什么暗号？
<lainme> maplebeats: 一曲忠诚的赞歌？你还要暗号啊
<maplebeats> lainme: 我的意思的。。。怎么联系
<lainme> maplebeats: 你过来的话能打电话或者上网么？
<maplebeats> 偶没去过。。。
<maplebeats> 怎么打电话or上网- -
<maplebeats> lainme: 唔
<lainme> maplebeats: 那就先确定好准确的时间地点吧
<maplebeats> lainme: 随便去哪儿都行，我主要是去熟悉路线:D
<lainme> maplebeats: 拿张纸写上饭团
<maplebeats> lainme: ！。！
<lainme> maplebeats: 我是说见面的地方啊，总要能认出来吧。你打算去哪里
<maplebeats> lainme: 我们能用现代一点点的方法么，我是路痴
<lainme> maplebeats: 那就只有开通国际长途/买香港的电话卡了
<maplebeats> lainme: 这个我自己先研究研究。。。先来个靠谱的联系方式吧，比如QQ- -
<perr_> binggo
 * kenifanying 求助，amazon ec2 试用一年的用centos都是免费的吧?
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 31.10无规律死机，如何排查故障？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454349 这太机器是一七彩虹主板，2G内存，安装的是13.1064bit版，最近1个月不规律死机，请问排查鼓掌从那入手呢？ 硬件软件都查。 统计信息: 发表于 由 dfsr — 2014-01-06 21:58
<maplebeats> lainme: 搞定了，可以上网
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • Qt5中文输入问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454350 ubuntu中如何在Qt5中输入中文？好像输入法切换不管用 统计信息: 发表于 由 r11223344 — 2014-01-06 22:08
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 22:15 新年快乐 : 24.072天
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_: 笑话标题:做家事的狗 : 有一个家庭里人人都讨厌做家事,于是爸爸推给妈妈做,妈妈推给儿子做,儿子推给妹妹做,妹妹只好推给狗做。有一天一个客人去拜访他们,发现狗在擦玻璃,于是惊讶的发出赞叹声。那只狗就对客人说:「不要这么大惊小怪啦９客人一听狗会说话更吃惊地大叫,狗一听急忙
<^k^>  ─> 说:「小声一点啦！万一他们知道我会说话会叫我去接电话９
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_: 笑话标题:刚起床的圣诞老人 :竟然是图片http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0B/0B/01/Cg-4WlI2spyIAWBYAADpbK5v93QAALrWQCT6SkAAOmE642.jpg
<lainme> maplebeats: QQ号发给你了，看到了么
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 22:29 新年快乐 : 24.063天
<leeeee> ==
<psychologe> g g
<^k^> psychologe: g http://lmgtfy.com/ The ease and simplicity of Gmail, available across all your devices. Gmail's inbox helps you stay organized by sorting your mail by type. Plus, you can video chat |...|
<happyaron> 完了为啥我对IBM有种迷恋。求IBMer们来泼冷水。
<happyaron> MeaCulpa ^^^
<happyaron> 面主席不在，额
<maxiaojun> 你能迷恋啥？
<happyaron> maxiaojun: 话说感觉老Waston的THINK真是让人不能自拔。
<hoxily> jusss: 一定要图形界面的时钟？
<maxiaojun> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Think_(IBM)
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Think (IBM) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<freeflying> happyaron, open your mind
<jusss> hoxily: 图形界面的比较直观
<maxiaojun> 咱Think Different
<jusss> hoxily: 像家里墙上挂的那种
<happyaron> freeflying: 虽然我或许这辈子都不见得去，但是这想法真的是不能自拔。
<happyaron> maxiaojun: 按指你是果粉么。。。
<gcell> 谁了解过深度音乐等软件的源码吗？
<maxiaojun> 对
<maxiaojun> gcell: 好像是PyGTK写的？
<gcell> maxiaojun: 是的
<maxiaojun> 嗯，你想了解什么呢？
<gcell> maxiaojun: 我再网上搜了下，似乎移植到其他发行版障碍比较多
<gcell> 是这样么？
<perr_> gcell: 其他发行版是指?
<maplebeats> lainme: 看到了~
<gcell> perr: fedora，我不想直接打包二进制包
<maxiaojun> 都是Python写的...
<happyaron> maxiaojun: 越不过dtk的障碍吧
<maxiaojun> 啥意思？
<perr> gtk?
<maxiaojun> dtk是什么写的，有什么特殊的依赖？
<happyaron> maxiaojun: deepin自己有个dtk，包装的gtk么
<gcell> 深度ui
<gcell> https://github.com/linuxdeepin/deepin-music-player
<^k^> ⇪ ti: linuxdeepin/deepin-music-player · GitHub
<maxiaojun> 如果没有特别的依赖和libfoo有何区别？
<maxiaojun> 之前我记得是他们（重新）PyGTK的一个bug，但是PyGTK上游死了，所以很麻烦
<maxiaojun> 他们（重新）发现PyGTK的一个bug
<gcell> http://planet.linuxdeepin.com/2012/12/12/install-deepin-music-mplayer-on-another-distro/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 其他发行版安装深度音乐最新 git 版本——以 Slackware Linux 为例 » 其他发行版安装深度音乐最新 git 版本——以 Slackware Linux 为例Linux DeepinLinux Deepin
<gcell> 我去查了，那个内存泄漏的bug已经修复了
<maxiaojun> 后来我去吐槽了下吵了半天最后那个问题在git修复了，Ubuntu 13.04也修复了，其他发行版懒得看
<gcell> maxiaojun: 原来你也去吐槽了，光顾着看内容，没看名字
<GODDOG> mysql 真的要弄疯我了
<maxiaojun> ？
<gcell> 看来在Linux下面想过的舒服还得老老实实认真学编程
<maxiaojun> 为啥？
<GODDOG> 今天 百度了一下 CCIE 吓尿了
<gcell> maxiaojun: 你掌控多少代码，就掌控多少自由
<gcell> 像深度，做了几个好软件，但其他发行版用起来就很麻烦
<aarch_debug> gcell: 不会编程, 不过过得也还不错.
<happyaron> GODDOG: 频道里至少有一个CCIE哥
<happyaron> GODDOG: 嗯，这会儿至少还挂机呢。
<gcell> aarch_debug: 你不是学计算机的？
<GODDOG> 学习了
<maxiaojun> gcell: 你想用得方便需要学的貌似是打包...
<gcell> maxiaojun: 我会打rpm包
<maxiaojun> Linux下的构建系统和打包都是比较复杂的我觉得...
<aarch_debug> gcell: 不是.
<happyaron> "话说美国的射电望远镜甚大阵的英文名叫VLA，全称是Very Large Array，土到了忧伤的境界。我猜它的下一代可以叫VVLA，Very Very Large Array，或者TCDFFA，The Congress Don’t Fucking Fund Array."
 * aarch_debug 羡慕学计算机的.
<gcell> aarch_debug: 我也不是学计算机的，握手
<happyaron> aarch_debug: 没啥可羡慕的，如果你真的很想，你就可以。
 * happyaron 也不是计算机的。
<maxiaojun> 现在计算机的内容不是网上都有，Coursera、edX、Udacity太多了
<aarch_debug> gcell: 握手.
<aarch_debug> maxiaojun: 听不懂英文....
<gcell> aarch_debug: 行行都苦逼，码农也是青春饭的干活，压力很大的
 * maxiaojun 之前帮学计算机的做作业的路过
<aarch_debug> gcell: 恩.
<gcell> happyaron: 你不是计算机专业的真不可思议
<aarch_debug> gcell: 现在不少底层的公务员都不好过了
<aarch_debug> gcell: 他通信
<gcell> 晕，通信也搭边啊
 * aarch_debug 是学渣, 学不会python... 
<gcell> 我学经济学的，8杆子打不着linux
<GODDOG> gcell: 会用MATLAB？
<aarch_debug> 我是学水产养殖的. 跟linux还是有点儿沾边儿的
<gcell> GODDOG: 不会，这货还是接触linux以后才知道
<maplebeats> 不是计算机+1
<maxiaojun> aarch_debug: 其实我以前也发现Python很难学，后来直接写几个小程序就觉得也就这样...
<happyaron> gcell: 通信的。
<aarch_debug> maxiaojun: 学过好几次, 都学不会...
 * aarch_debug 表示自己是个傻学渣.
 * aarch_debug 碍于智商和能力. 
<GODDOG> gcell: 经济学人  真好
<maxiaojun> 你会其他语言吗？
<gcell> GODDOG: 好什么呀，毕业以后就就业不对口，哈哈
<aarch_debug> maxiaojun: 会点儿c, 会点儿perl, 会点儿ruby... 但是都没写过东西...
<maxiaojun> 你怎么定义［会］？
<aarch_debug> maxiaojun: hello world...
<gcell> ……
<maxiaojun> 那python的hello world就是print('hello world')
<GODDOG> aarch_debug:  来写MCU
<aarch_debug> maxiaojun: c能写socket, perl能日常脚本, ruby会metaprogramming.
<aarch_debug> 算了, socket我也不会写...
<maxiaojun> 那你已经会python了
<aarch_debug> GODDOG: 啥东西?
<maxiaojun> 中文一般叫单片机的东西
<GODDOG> google 一下
<aarch_debug> GODDOG: 哦, 没啥兴趣.
<GODDOG> 好吧 /me
<maxiaojun> 其实这看人...能让硬件跑起来的快感还是惊人的...
<maplebeats> FPG
<maplebeats> A
<maxiaojun> 那个门槛高一些
<GODDOG> FPGA的语言 和 他学的又不相同
<GODDOG> 要是学了C++还好点
<billlee> FPGA 是硬件的，和 MCU 差别挺大的
<GODDOG> billlee: FPGA 本身是为了IC设计诞生的
 * billlee 是学信息工程的
<maxiaojun> 其实我表示把英语学好点也行，我的方法就是直接看英文书，看多了也就这样...
<GODDOG> 用FPGA实现的东西 如果使用量大才会变成芯片 否则 否则我也不知道
<maxiaojun> 虽然最近两年好像影印版减少了不少
<aarch_debug> maxiaojun: 为啥不直接贡献kernel...
<maxiaojun> 不会
<aarch_debug> maxiaojun: 你这么厉害, 应该去做kernel呀
 * aarch_debug 是英文渣...
<maxiaojun> 不敢当，而且我觉得kernel和比其他一些项目健康多了...
 * aarch_debug 哦, 其实我中文书也没看过... 小说倒是读了不少...
<gcell> 刚刚又去深度逛了一圈，深度现在这些个特色软件做得很火，有点从应用开始起步，然后慢慢往底层定制的思路，搞不好以后就不带ubuntu玩了，自己单开一个LFS
<maxiaojun> 我不怎么看小说，虽然不小心看了什么小说也会套进去看完...
<aarch_debug> maxiaojun: 唉, mop太多tj贴
<perr> binggo
<gcell> 网络小说如今主要看徐胜治的飘过……
<perr> 话说网络小说是怎么盈利的?
<gcell> 订阅收入，出版收入以及周边版权收入（如网游、剧本）
<perr> 前者应该是主要的吧,你拿钱了没?
<gcell> 我是正版订阅的
<perr> 有啥吸引人的?
<leeeee> perr: binggo 哥！！！
<perr> no, don't call me 哥
<gcell> 那得你自己看，我给出的评价是极高的
<perr> 科幻?
<perr> 言情?
<aarch_debug> happyaron: 貌似米国佬们都power on了!
<gcell> perr: http://gcell.blog.163.com/blog/static/5266659420082293228539/ 我很久以前写过的一篇书评
<^k^> gcell: ⇪ 强烈推荐：小说《神游》 - 难得糊涂的日志 - 网易博客
<gcell> 这是作者神鬼人灵四部曲的第一部
<perr> 偶汗了
<happyaron> aarch_debug: 啥？
<gcell> perr: 你可以当成东方的哈利波特来读，作者构造了一个非常自洽的世界和逻辑，几乎无懈可击，读后也不会像一般的意淫小说，读完什么也没留下，这本书真读完了会让人很受益
<perr> gcell: 免费了??
<perr> 要20点貌似
<gcell> perr: 当然不是不免费的，但是你能找到免费的
<perr> 偶去找找
<gcell> perr: 20点什么？
<perr> gcell: 所需起点币
<gcell> perr: 前面有免费章节，后面要收费
<gcell> 每千字三分钱
<perr> gcell: 先找个免费的看看
<gcell> 嗯
 * hoxily 神游？
<aarch_debug> happyaron: 他们放假太久了, 今天mail-list爆发了
<gcell> hoxily: 你看过？
<hoxily> gcell: 我看一下
<gcell> hoxily: 我个人比较喜欢统称为四部曲
 * hoxily 好工整的目录
<gcell> hoxily: 目录是标准的章回体，一方面跟章节内容有关联，另一方面单独抽出来看，也是别有寓意的
 * hoxily 待我加个书签，有空拜读
<maxiaojun> 啥mail-list？
<\q> aarch_debug: 什麼mailing list
<perr> gcell: 肿么觉得像个孩子写的呢?语文功底不好
<gcell> perr: 头几张有点，因为第一人称视角所以会有点奇怪
<GODDOG> 晚安
<gebjgd> gcell: 搞定了?
<gcell> gebjgd: 啥？
<gcell> 什么搞定了？
<gebjgd> gcell: 指纹识别
<gcell> gebjgd: 还没有，pam文件看不懂，等以后有空了再去找教程研究
 * gcell 家里没水喝了，明早要去20公里外拖水，得早点睡
<gcell> 晚安了诸位
<gebjgd> ........
<gebjgd> 有thinkpad用的人竟然没有水喝
<gebjgd> knownbad: 最近怎样
<knownbad> 被取精。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 管用么  我天天被取精
<knownbad> 屁啦，真夸大。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不骗你
<knownbad> 年龄真有差别，连续来个两天就有点困难。
<knownbad> 你老婆这么有需求？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 身体是一方面  我最近在休假
<knownbad> 还没三十吧？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 是我有需求
<knownbad> 你就吹吧。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我天天睡觉睡的足啊
<knownbad> 要不你又看了美女裸体了？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 天天看
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我家闺女
<knownbad> 那是倒阳。
<gebjgd> knownbad: ？
<gebjgd> knownbad: kde相当好用啊
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我已经全面kde了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 速度不错
<gebjgd> knownbad: 2006年的老本子都没有问题
<knownbad> 我用CrunchBang。   就Openbox+GTK.
<knownbad> 倒阳就是阳痿。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没那毛病
<gebjgd> knownbad: kde现在的速度相当不错  不会卡了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 而且功能上强啊
<knownbad> 只觉得没需要花俏的DE.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不是花哨  是功能和视觉上的享受
<gebjgd> knownbad: 关键问题是速度很快
<knownbad> 视觉和速度好似不相干吧？
<knownbad> 刚刚在接受训话。
<knownbad> 啊，说错了。    视觉和速度好似相对的？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你试试看就知道了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我的2006年的老本子和上网本速度都不错
<knownbad> 你是伟哥吃多了吧？
<knownbad> 血压高影响了视力。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 在德国还用伟哥  你太土了 美国佬才用伟哥
<knownbad> 那介绍个？
<alvin_rxg> 我来炫耀一下  http://uploadpie.com/tkyuH
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ image/png
<knownbad> 给蜜糖德国大妈包了？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 被你老婆给包了
<knownbad> 没钱，只够包个老男人。
#ubuntu-cn 2014-01-07
<abc_> 早啊，各位
 * abc_ 有在北京的朋友没？
<aarch_debug> 我
<aarch_debug> abc_: 怎么了
<abc_> aarch_debug, 哈哈，21号我去北京体检
<abc_> 民航飞行员的
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:老伯之牙 : 陈儿问他母亲道:"我们一家人,天天都有好饭菜吃。小弟也是母亲所疼爱的宝贝,为什么只给他一点一滴的奶水喝,并不给他吃饭菜呢?" 他母亲道:"因为小弟没有牙齿,不会咀嚼东西,所以只好吃奶。" 陈儿怪道:"我看隔壁老伯伯,嘴里也没有一个牙齿,为什
<^k^>  ─> 么老婆婆不给他吃奶呢?"
<archl> 旁边放可可当香料
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:如此效果 : "听说你在请精神病医生看病,你觉得对你有没有帮助?""当然有。几星期前,电话铃响我不敢接。但现在,电话铃响不响我都去接。"
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为何dash中显示不了应用了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454355 现在只能够显示最近文件和下载这两项，但是应用那一项都不见了。 请问该怎么做？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 137793211@qq.com — 2014-01-07 9:12
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • ppa使用者的福音Y PPA Manager http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454356 原文 http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/01/graphical-tool-add-remove-purge-ppa/ 安装 Install Y PPA Manager: Press Ctrl+Alt+T on keyboard to open terminal. When it opens, add the webupd8 PPA: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/y-ppa-manager Then update and ins
<^k^>  ─> tall the tool: sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install y-ppa-manager Works on Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty, Ubuntu 13.10, Ubuntu 13.04, Ubuntu 12.10, Ubuntu 12.04, Linux Mint 13/14/15/16. …
<imtxc> 高级软卧，这种东西都有人抢。。
<freeflying> imtxc, 这个比飞机贵吧
<iwii> 以后大家有钱了，飞机票也会抢的
<imtxc> freeflying: 比飞机票便宜300
<imtxc> freeflying: 难道有人就为了艳遇么
<M00sL0gB0t> ValueError: need more than 1 value to unpack (file "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/willie/coretasks.py", line 132, in track_modes)
<imtxc> iMadper: 早
<iMadper> imtxc: 早.
<archl> eexpress: 嘿嘿。阿姨
<cherrot> aarch_debug: 脑瘫你好
<aarch_debug> cherrot: 你好.
<archl> cherrot: 萝卜现在还好吧。
<archl> aarch_debug: 下一个雇主要找　The Linux Foundation　？
<cherrot> archl: 不好啊...
<aarch_debug> archl: 不丫...
<aarch_debug> archl: 下个雇主, 我可能就考虑不做it了
<aarch_debug> archl: 做个销售什么的
<archl> aarch_debug: lol
<archl> cherrot: 内部已经干枯了吗？
<archl> 果然都是忙人。
<aarch_debug> happyaron: 蓉蓉! 粗来!
<cherrot> archl: 需求全砸来了
<aarch_debug> happyaron: 没有没办法, 让systemd在关机的时候, 不stop某个服务
<archl> cherrot: 让对方丢个路线图画个点点。。。
<cherrot> archl: 想多了 需求来了恨不得你下班前就上线
<archl> cherrot: ...
<aarch_debug> happyaron: 蓉蓉!
<aarch_debug> happyaron: 蓉姐!
<aarch_debug> happyaron: 粗来呀!
<archl> cherrot: 这两天我已经做到远离国内网站了，内容太繁杂，没空间了。。。
<archl> aarch_debug: 打电话给茸茸，干扰他的美梦
<aarch_debug> archl: 那也就吵醒别人了
<archl> aarch_debug: 现在没有专门的震动信号么。。。
<archl> aarch_debug: irc发送震动信号。。。
<aarch_debug> archl: 没有吧..
<archl> lol
<aarch_debug> archl: 不过是个好提议...
<archl> aarch_debug: 配套硬件。增幅振动器——装在床边
<aarch_debug> archl: 震动床才是王道
<archl> aarch_debug: 。。。
<archl> aarch_debug: 你让我想起各式动画
<archl> aarch_debug: 防止赖床的，直接将床板竖起来
<aarch_debug> archl: ... 太残忍
<archl> cherrot: 在　web　QQ　中也加入震动吧——只能允许的人发送的收费功能
<archl> cherrot: 看看你会有多少奖金
<archl> 不过我不知道qq，应该早就有了
<cherrot> archl: webQQ被做成一坨屎了
<cherrot> archl: 不知道是哪帮傻X弄的
<archl> cherrot: 出3个版本呗。
<cherrot> archl: 没可能...
<archl> cherrot: 现在已经出过4个了，
<archl> cherrot: 存活2个
<cherrot> archl: 以前的要下线了
<cherrot> archl: 新上的烂成翔
<archl> cherrot: 嗯哈。
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • ubuntu 12.04时间不显示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454357 因为不喜欢unity，所以装了gnome shell，结果现在上面板的时间没有了。。不知道到底是哪里出了问题还是应该装什么东西 设置里面的时间还是有的 但是就是显示不出来 先谢过了 统计信息: 发表于 由 Tx910 — 2014-01-07
<^k^>  ─> 10:10
<archl> cherrot: 没什么感受了。。。试试
 * cherrot 继续求帮助。。。一个实时抽奖系统的概率怎么估计。。。
<archl> 每次都充值成默认值，所以一直是　100万分之一
<archl> 对把
<archl> 我曾经相通了，都不希望有人兑奖的，所以，即使中奖也希望你忘记中奖了
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • {CES 2014}ubuntu手机合作商 宝岛台湾的魅族 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454359 你昨天有看到魅族即将要推出 Ubuntu 手机的传闻吗？来到今天下午，我们也从可靠人士中得知他们确实有这样的计划，而且也将会带同一枚采用 Ubuntu 系统的手机前往 CES 2014 的展场 更多原文 ht
<^k^>  ─> tp://cn.engadget.com/2014/01/06/meizu-ubuntu-mx3/ Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2014-01-07 10:27
<imtxc> 终于又招进来一个妹子
<aarch_debug> imtxc: 羡慕嫉妒恨
<imtxc> aarch_debug: 我司的妹子质量着实不错
<freeflying> imtxc, 你在帽帽啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 没有啊
<aarch_debug> freeflying:  <imtxc> aarch_debug: 我司的妹子质量着实不错   这句话一出, 就绝对不是帽帽了
<aarch_debug> freeflying: 帽帽的前台... 唉, 简直了...
<archl> imtxc: 你身边有几个了？
<archl> cherrot: qq好麻烦，我忘记密码了。
<imtxc> lol
<freeflying> aarch_debug, lol
<archl> aarch_debug: 帽帽的前台是什么样的？
<archl> aarch_debug: 全是外国人？
<aarch_debug> archl: 前台? 国内的呀... 哦, 也没准儿是外星的
<aarch_debug> archl: 反正不一定是跟我们同一个物种的.
<archl> aarch_debug: 应该招些朝鲜姑娘。
<aarch_debug> archl: 不敢.
<archl> aarch_debug: 越南的
<archl> aarch_debug: 蒙古的
<archl> lol
<archl> aarch_debug: 难道前台都是工程师么？
<aarch_debug> archl: 不知道...
<archl> aarch_debug: 不是吧。因为太可怕，连搭话都没有过？
<cherrot> archl: 找回密码呗  树大招风 木有办法。。
<archl> aarch_debug: 找经理抗议啊，严重影响工作和外观
<cherrot> aarch_debug: 前台都有新鲜的肉体
<archl> cherrot: 呃呃呃。不新鲜的肉体是什么。。。
<aarch_debug> archl: sigh...
<cherrot> archl: ...
<cherrot> archl: 徐娘半老
<archl> cherrot: 。实习生站前台？
 * archl 算了。
 * archl 不说了，继续
<cherrot> archl: 前台都是专门的前台
<cherrot> archl: 我们的前台又胖又丑
<archl> cherrot: 呃。中国是有前台专业的吧。
<cherrot> archl: 只能看秘书解闷了
<archl> cherrot: 呃。
<imtxc> cherrot: .....
 * imtxc 厂里妹子质量真心高啊
<cherrot> imtxc: 贵厂是何厂？！
<cherrot> imtxc: 真心求包养！
<archl> cherrot: GFW三厂
<imtxc> cherrot: 我都没路子
<imtxc> archl: gfw 二厂好不好
<cherrot> imtxc: 不求一摸 但求一见
<archl> imtxc: 还有隐藏部门
<archl> imtxc: 有关部门
<imtxc> 。。。
<archl> imtxc: 随时可以动员参与
<yunfan> archl: 你讲对本质了
<archl> yunfan: 还是建立新城市靠谱
<adam8157> gfrog: 不能理解为啥有人吃个梨都得吧唧的特别响......
<archl> adam8157: 自由
<archl> adam8157: 不用可以限制肌肉移动方式
<archl> 刻意
<adam8157> archl: =,=
<adam8157> daily reading: http://blogs.smithsonianmag.com/science/2014/01/what-happens-to-all-the-salt-we-dump-on-the-roads/
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ What Happens to All the Salt We Dump On the Roads? | Surprising Science
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点. 10:51 新年快乐 : 23.547天
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 吧叽嘴是一种病
<adam8157> 去以色列工作会是个啥经历?
<imtxc> 喝水咕都咕都的呢
<imtxc> adam8157: 妹子多
<adam8157> imtxc: 咕嘟咕嘟的声音不恶心
<adam8157> imtxc: 以色列妹子多?
<gfrog> adam8157: 要么变穆斯林，要么变犹太教
<imtxc> adam8157: 去圣地打圣炮的妹子更多
<adam8157> gfrog: 变不了犹太啊, 种族不同
<adam8157> 不过犹太是母系氏族...
<aarch_debug> adam8157: 估计男的当兵去的多/战死的多.
<gfrog> adam8157: 娶个犹太妹子，你就是犹太教了
<imtxc> adam8157: 以色列也是以美女帅哥众多出名的国家之一啊
<aarch_debug> adam8157: 所以妹子就多了.
<adam8157> gfrog: 我不是 只能孩子是...
<archl> 干嘛要当犹太教
<adam8157> aarch_debug: 近些年 以色列士兵伤亡很低....
<gfrog> adam8157: 那你更牛逼了，不光是犹太教他爹，还上了犹太教，我擦。
<aarch_debug> adam8157: 当兵的总不少吧
<imtxc> adam8157: NB
<adam8157> 总之靠不靠谱啊? SanDisk竟然在以色列, 今天才知道
<gfrog> aarch_debug: 以色列全民服兵役
<archl> adam8157: 你去吧
<aarch_debug> gfrog: 妹子也要去?
<gfrog> aarch_debug: 有女兵
<gfrog> aarch_debug: 男人全部都要上。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 以色列的东西多了
 * adam8157 混个onsite去玩玩也不错, 嘿嘿
 * adam8157 然后十动然拒
<archl> adam8157: 去吧。一年待在那里，反正你十分的宅
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 物价奇高，按东欧标准补贴你，死去吧
<imtxc> 女的也必须服兵役啊
<adam8157> archl: 你咋知道我宅啊?
<alpha080> 在这儿有不宅的？
<archl> adam8157: 去了那里，我不信你不宅。
<adam8157> imtxc: 嗯 全民
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我司去以色列的都顶不住回来的
 * archl 觉得　adam8157 需要击落迫击炮弹的激光防身武器
 * aarch_debug 觉得upstream的kernel不如rhel7的kernel. 我是说稳定性.
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 顶不住啥？ 以色列的女人嘛？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 物价
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 好吧……
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 信用卡额度
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我司先花钱再报销的
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 那么屁大个地方，估计啥都得靠进口。不贵才怪
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 以色列农业颇为发达的
<adam8157> aarch_debug: 必须的
<^k^> 新 课堂教学和培训 • 重新安装回ubuntu软件中心！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454360 大神： 你们好！ 小弟新手一枚。前一段时间我的ubuntu的软件中心总是点击进入后又闪退出来，无法进入软件中心。 为了解决这一情况，我百度过方法，我也都试过了，但是问题还是没有解决。于
<archl> MeaCulpa: 吃得都是椰枣么。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 以色列用大棚不？
<MeaCulpa> archl: en 很多大棚的
<archl> 海南引进以色列大棚西红柿亩产1.3-1.5万公斤--24小时滚动新闻--人民网
<archl> 好厉害。。。
<archl> 万公斤啊。。。
<adam8157> 周围都是敌人, 进口难, 只能发展科技树了
<archl> adam8157: 你可以参观集体农场
<archl> adam8157: 原来以色列人在中国的社会主义阶段也很多是大锅饭社会主义，，
 * adam8157 我的几百行的patchset要被merge了
<adam8157> archl: 以色列国情太特殊了
<archl> adam8157: 就好象当年红军一样？
<adam8157> archl: 不如说是孤立无助的船员们
<MeaCulpa> 以色列还没被周边国家承认吧
<archl> adam8157: 怎么会，都有外国支持的吧
<MeaCulpa> 国...
<MeaCulpa> 以色列能叫国，台湾也能叫了
<archl> adam8157: 全世界犹太人都支持以色列　:)
<archl> MeaCulpa: 哦。还没被承认么。。。
<adam8157> archl: 被绝大多数承认了
<MeaCulpa> archl: 阿盟目前的立场，是以色列必须放弃最后一次中东战争夺取的领土
<MeaCulpa> archl: 换取阿盟承认
<archl> MeaCulpa: 联合国承认了。。。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 哦。那我不知道
<MeaCulpa> archl: 阿盟以前是埃及约旦控制，一直主张把巴勒斯坦和两伊还有利比亚之类卖了：）
<happyaron> adam8157: 当当你牛逼了呀
<happyaron> adam8157: 几百行，nnd我就一行。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 你小时候不看新闻的阿
<adam8157> happyaron: momo, 驱动啊, 你知道的 而且是和vendor合作
<October21> 阿拉伯就是扶不起的阿斗
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我小时候的乐趣就是看 两伊，沙漠里坦克拍击炮对轰，还有早些时候的埃及vs以色列
<happyaron> adam8157: 那也不错了……
<MeaCulpa> archl: 比现在大片好看多了
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 那时候新闻也比较详细
<MeaCulpa> archl: 那时候很多中国人在伊拉克打工，信息很多
<October21> 背后苏联美国
 * MeaCulpa 那时候伊拉克有迪厅，伊朗有咖啡厅...
 * MeaCulpa 没西方介入的时候，那片地方很开明很发达
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我小时候。。。我靠。伊拉克战争我才4岁。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 哦...娃娃
<archl> MeaCulpa: 不对。好像3岁。。。
<MeaCulpa> 伊拉克战争我看不懂，怎么西方世界的朋友，西欧领导坐上常客萨达姆同志瞬间就被抽了
<MeaCulpa> 揍自家狗狗的赶脚....
<October21> MeaCulpa: 不听美国的话
<MeaCulpa> archl: 估计你们那带人视角不同，我们那批人看这个看不懂
<MeaCulpa> October21: 恩，是阿，只是变化是在太快乐
<October21> 怎么快乐？
<onlylove> 以色列？不是整天和巴勒斯坦在打架么
<MeaCulpa> October21: 快了...
<aarch_debug> 伊拉克? 不是我小学的时候打的?
<archl> aarch_debug: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 以色列打巴勒斯坦那叫beat, 不是fight
<archl> aarch_debug: 第一次啊
<October21> MeaCulpa: 和中国的暗斗不是一样
<archl> aarch_debug: 你还没出生，娃娃
<aarch_debug> archl: 哦.
<onlylove> aarch_debug: 你打过伊拉克？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 巴勒斯坦又没还手能里的
<MeaCulpa> October21: 那倒是，挑明了打
<aarch_debug> onlylove: 啊? 刚才我有说我打过伊拉克?
<MeaCulpa> aarch_debug: 牛
<MeaCulpa> aarch_debug: 你是雇佣军吧？法国的
<archl> MeaCulpa: 刚才看原来巴勒斯坦人口密度在阿拉伯世界里第二。。。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 反正两拨人在巴掌大的地方群殴，恩，耶路撒冷好像在那
<aarch_debug> MeaCulpa: ... 额...
<MeaCulpa> 我接触过得打仗过得中国人只有法国雇佣军，非洲和中东拿里
<onlylove> aarch_debug:  <aarch_debug> 伊拉克? 不是我小学的时候打的?
<archl> MeaCulpa: 打越南的还有呐
<MeaCulpa> 中国人有不少去给法国作雇佣军的
<MeaCulpa> archl: 那我接触不到
<aarch_debug> onlylove: lol~ 确实有歧义
<MeaCulpa> archl: 雇佣军回来论坛，irc吹水
<MeaCulpa> archl: 越南老兵不会
<archl> MeaCulpa: 你？
<archl> MeaCulpa: lol
<MeaCulpa> archl: 不是我...
<MeaCulpa> archl: 现在三四十岁，又打过仗的中国人，就是法国雇佣军
<MeaCulpa> archl: 没其他了
<MeaCulpa> archl:  要么老山娃娃兵? 年纪也不对了
<adam8157> 雇佣兵... 前天去圆明园的时候还给别人普及第一队抢烧圆明园的是我们威海人  =,=
<archl> MeaCulpa: 嗯。其实还有维和部队和美军刷下来的中国兵吧。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 那个不打仗
<MeaCulpa> archl: 雇佣军是真打阿，去干涉非洲的
<archl> MeaCulpa: 呃。没听说过报到
<MeaCulpa> archl: 雇佣军能报道么....
<archl> adam8157: 对啊。英国的中国营
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 火烧是为了灭迹?
<tcstory> help me
<adam8157> archl: 是这样, 当时威海是英国殖民地
<tcstory> how can i put the xfce panel on the top of my desktop
<archl> adam8157: 你应该去香港和台湾找换乡团
<MeaCulpa> archl: 要是有老外雇佣现在的中国人去抢中南海...估计也能召到人
<tcstory> help me:'(
<MeaCulpa> archl: 不是德国？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不是德国／
<ssssss> tcstory: 新建一个 panel，删了底下的
<archl> MeaCulpa: 青岛是德国
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不是德国？？了
<tcstory> ssssss:  不是吧
<adam8157> tcstory: sorry, not using xfce
<MeaCulpa> o...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不是
<MeaCulpa> 青岛
<tcstory> ssssss: 那么可怜啊
<ssssss> tcstory: 你丫会说中文
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 胶州湾是德国的 青岛什么的
<tcstory> adam8157:  。。。。。
<ssssss> tcstory: 还害我查了半天字典
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 只要不是棒子殖民地就好，哈哈
<tcstory> ssssss:  我再练习英文嘛
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 威海是英国的
<ssssss> t
<tcstory> ssssss: 你查字典的速度还可以啊
<ssssss> tcstory: 就按我说的来
<ssssss> tcstory: 恩
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 英国人没造什么房子么
<tcstory> ssssss: 除了删除没有办法吗
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 老香港电影里经常出现山东话的典故就是这个, 光头强什么的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 还是德国人留下的东西多
<archl> tcstory: 。。。
<ssssss> tcstory: 我没有找到别的办法
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ....
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 奶奶的
<ssssss> tcstory: 你在上面新建一个完全一样的 panel 就行了
<tcstory> ssssss: 我百度啦一下，确实没有找到方法
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 原来如此...
<tcstory> ssssss: 好的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 都建设香港去了, 抽了好多威海人去香港当警察
<ssssss> tcstory: 我说的就是办法啊！什么叫没办法
<ssssss> tcstory: 有你纠结的这一会儿早都删除 && 新建完了
<MeaCulpa> 吃饭吃饭
<tcstory> ssssss: 你太机智 啦
 * archl 这里美国奥运冠军的墓都被拆了。。。
<ssssss> archl: 迟早动水晶里面的那个
<archl> 方圆不到40平方米的纪念花园变成停车场有屁用
<archl> ssssss: 我奶奶还在看中央一造神的节目呐
<ssssss> archl: ... 好out， 我奶奶现在都看芒果台
<archl> ssssss: 昨天我还听到一句台词，”你说的全是对的，事实也证明是对的“
<ssssss> ssssss: 过年回去的时候还给我讲解这里面谁跟谁是什么关系啊，我都看不懂啊
<archl> ssssss: 我奶奶可是全国优秀共产党员。。。
<archl> lol
<archl> ssssss: 要加强信仰
<ssssss> ...
<ssssss> archl: 全国优秀的话，肯定有什么业绩的
<archl> ssssss: 业绩就是不停的工作。
<archl> ssssss: 不停的制止别人早退，
<ssssss> 。。。
<ssssss> 居委会的赶脚
<archl> ssssss: 禁止其他教师回家
<archl> ssssss: 不是。。。是大学讲师。。。
<ssssss> archl: 好吧
<onlylove> archl: 说句不好听的，就是让人一辈子都给共产党干活
<onlylove> archl: 遗产也留给共党
<archl> onlylove: 共产党本身就是希望全员成为党员吧
<archl> onlylove: 现在太失败了。
<ssssss> 现在党员是不是上亿了
<archl> 和当年的国民党差不多
<archl> 革命，就是换福利人群
<archl> ssssss: 有么。
<archl> 党员8512.7万名基层党组织420.1万个
<archl> 反正1万名太多了，我认不过来
<archl> 我只需要3000个部下就行了
<archl> 啊哈
<archl> 从党员队伍结构看，全国有女党员2026.9万名，占党员总数的23.8%
<archl> 太弱了
 * ssssss 给我30个女部下就行了
<yunfan> archl: 公务员党  你没看党员身份可以抵刑责么
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙买过n95的口罩没
<gfrog> freeflying: 我用欧标的口罩，FFP3
<gfrog> freeflying: 像3M 9332这些
<freeflying> gfrog, 什么地买的
<gfrog> freeflying: 中亚
<gfrog> freeflying: 20多一个，200多一盒。千万不要买第三方
<gfrog> freeflying: 20多一个，200多一盒。千万不要买第三方的，假货多啊。你下次来办公室我可以给你展示下假货口罩
<freeflying> gfrog, 比3M的还贵啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 我周五可能去办公室
<gfrog> freeflying: 就是3M的好吧，囧。
<freeflying> gfrog, 看到了
<freeflying> gfrog, 那个啥maskin的能买不
<freeflying> gfrog, 对了,看到garmin也要出手环了,貌似带心率检测
<freeflying> 监测
<gfrog> freeflying: 高端
<gfrog> freeflying: 也行，那个更适合东方人脸型。但是我带着不爽，太热。
<gfrog> freeflying: 呼吸阀也不太好，用过一阵子呼吸阀就不灵光了，吹开之后弹不回来
<freeflying> gfrog, http://www.dcrainmaker.com/2014/01/vivofit-activity-monitors.html
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Hands on with the new Garmin Vivofit & Vivoki Activity Monitors | DC Rainmaker
<freeflying> gfrog, 看错了, 这货只是支持心率带
<gfrog> freeflying: 擦，昨天达喀尔第一站哈佛第一，我还以为多牛逼呢，结果今天看新闻说第一天车涡轮就艹坏了……
<jusss> .
<jusss> clear
<perr> test
<^k^> perr:点点点. 12:10 新年快乐 : 23.493天
<perr> binggo
<jusss> perr: hi
<archl> 难吃的菌类。。。
<October21> 吃蘑菇
<October21> Mirao吃蘑菇
<October21> ario
<October21> ario
<October21> Oh Mario
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/28821.html 笑话标题:还有这样抢镜头的 :竟然是图片http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M04/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2sDCIF0cfAADYpUqIEkEAALrUgMkW58AANi9040.jpg
<nyfair> October21: 坏人，mdict的日文辞典能用？连读音查询都不支持
<October21> nyfair: 我没用过日文词典
<October21> nyfair: 我注重的是词典资源，其次是软件
<archl> October21: 我注重的是软件，然后才去找词典
<October21> 支持stardict字典的软件也很多
<nyfair> archl: +1
<October21> 可是有好的字典资源吗？
<nyfair> 这是mdx格式本身索引的问题
<October21> 没好字典你玩个毛线？
 * archl 我的米饭被蘑菇的恶心味道污染了。。。
 * archl 要吐了。。。
<nyfair> 词典释义不是一对一，而是多对多
<October21> 我今天早上就用mdict看百科
<October21> 简版大英百科我也有
<perr> bingo
<perr> jusss: hi
<archl> nyfair: wordenet的日文版。。。
<October21> archl: 看来你对鲜味不敏感啊
<archl> October21: 错，我是对蘑菇那种氨基酸太敏感
<aarch_debug> 牛肉烩面 不错.
<archl> October21: 蘑菇独有的那种氨基酸味道恶心。
<October21> 菌类的鲜味很好
<jusss> perr: 我发现编译内核时没编译vfat ntfs的模块，怎么办？
<nyfair> October21: 举个例子，搜索中文“百科”，如果你不输中文输拼音“baike”，直接没戏。作为中文用户我们是不用拼音查，但是日文里汉字假名混用的情况很多
 * archl 可以吃羊肉的鲜味
<perr> archl: 氨基酸有几种呀
<October21> archl: 你不吃这种就可以嘛
<jusss> perr: 现在没法挂载vfat文件系统
<perr> jusss: 编译之
<archl> perr: 不知道
<archl> g 氨基酸
<October21> perr: 上百种吧
<^k^> archl: 氨基酸 http://lmgtfy.com/ 1 基本結構; 2 分類; 3 理化特性; 4 蛋白质胺基酸列表; 5 基本|氨基酸|; 6 必需|氨基酸|; 7 次要编码|氨基酸|; 8 其它胺基酸; 9 参见; 10 參考資料 |...|
 * nyfair fat32有办法支持超过4g的文件么
<jusss> perr: 从网上下，还是用内核源码编译？
<archl> nyfair: exFat？
<October21> 不过对人体有用的就十来种
<aarch_debug> jusss: try this:  aur/fusefat 0.3a-1 (0)    User space implementation of the FAT file sustem using FUSE
<perr> jusss: 乃不是自己编译的??在config中选上就可以了
<aarch_debug> jusss: and 1 community/fuse-exfat 1.0.1-1    Free exFAT file system implementation
<October21> 能自身合成的更少了
<jusss> perr: 我修改了.config编译了，然后用depmod后再modprobe不进去，用insmod才插进去，
<October21> 所以要吃素食
<archl> October21: 错了吧。所以要吃荤食
<perr> jusss: 不是说过呀,用menuconfig或xconfig啥的吗
<jusss> aarch_debug: 从源安装？
<October21> 因为他们的某集中氨基酸含量很高，但不全面
<aarch_debug> jusss: 不然呢?
<aarch_debug> jusss: 你为什么会有这个疑问?
<perr> jusss: 乃没有make module_install?
<aarch_debug> 纠正: make modules_install
<perr> jusss: 安装会自动搞这个的,你depmod干啥???
<October21> archl: 肉类虽全，但对肝肾负担大，且量少，成本高
<perr> October21: 喝酱油如何?
<aarch_debug> archl: 海藻好.
<October21> 很多人估计对肉汤的鲜味有感觉
<archl> October21: 所以人类真的需要转基因，可以拥有创造所有所需氨基酸的能力
<October21> 但素汤未必就不鲜
<October21> archl: 你文科的吧？
<archl> October21: 不是
<perr> October21: 仔细算来,14-15的样子
<perr> October21: 哪来的文科
<October21> 不是所有的氨基酸人类都能合成
<October21> 且合成对肝肾的伤害大
<aarch_debug> 8种必须氨基酸? 其他的12种可以通过体内的转氨基合成?
<October21> 且效率低
<jusss_> 刚掉了
<ofan> jusssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<perr> <perr> jusss: 乃没有make module_install?
<perr> <aarch_debug> 纠正: make modules_install
<perr> <perr> jusss: 安装会自动搞这个的,你depmod干啥???
<aarch_debug> ofan: 饭饭
<October21> 自然界中最鲜的物质来自于菌类
<archl> October21: 用共生菌哈。
<October21> 香菇就是代表
<perr> October21: 我爱吃蘑菇..
<ofan> aarch_debug: hi 基佬
 * adam8157 饿
<jusss_> perr: 不是用depmod然后modprobe加载进内核吗？
<October21> 味精最初是从海带中发现的哦
 * ofan is having pizza
<adam8157> ofan: 羡慕嫉妒恨
<October21> 制造味精一般是用大豆制造的
<aarch_debug> adam8157: 来rh, 我请你吃极天
<ofan> 羡慕嫉妒饿
<adam8157> aarch_debug: 极天是啥
<perr> jusss: 你install了就不用depmod
<perr> jusss: vfat自动加载
<archl> ofan: $6么
<ofan> archl: $5
<ofan> 带可乐$2
<archl> ofan: 你需要更多蔬菜和肉类添加
<archl> ofan: 。。。
<archl> 竟然点可乐。。。
 * archl 喝水都不要可乐
<ofan> archl: 有菠萝
<archl> ofan: 当然，是3种配料的吧。
<ofan> 2种
<archl> ofan: 要七种配料的就多$1吧。。。
<archl> 哦。
<aarch_debug> adam8157: 融科附近的小餐馆呀
<freeflying> gfrog, 我们现在成地道的北方人了
<freeflying> 我老婆包的包子可好吃了
<archl> 不对是　$2
<October21> Mario吃蘑菇
<ofan> 求包子
<ofan> 求老婆
<archl> ofan: 。。。
<\q> 同求
<archl> ofan: 你皈依基督，很多妹子
<ofan> \q: rayyyyyyyyyy
<\q> ofan: ofannnnnnnnnnn
<aarch_debug> \q: 你是要包子还是妹子?
<ofan> \q: 最近研究啥呢
<perr> jusss: 乃就不能做点正常行为??安装模块用make modules_install,不要自己拷贝然后depmod
<October21> perr: 你应该给他推荐本书
<\q> ofan: 前端……
<perr> 他要吃包子的妹子
<\q> ofan: 下一階段看高性能
<perr> October21: 你给他推荐吧
<October21> perr: 我又不懂内核
<jusss> perr: 直接写modules.dep行吗
<October21> perr: 你换id了？
<perr> October21: 有个啥75绝技,你可以试试.是呀
<ofan> \q: 咋搞前端了
<ofan> \q: 话说你不研究机器学习，数据挖掘什么的么
<perr> jusss: 有个modules.dep.bin,那才是真正的文件吧
<perr> jusss: 乃正常点好吗?
<ofan> 现在铺天盖地的都研究这个
<October21> perr: 我就是业余的，看内核干啥？
<\q> ofan: 前端是項基本技能……很多地方都要用到
<\q> ofan: 因爲我覺得我更像碼農……而且數學好難
<October21> perr: 术业有专攻
<ofan> \q: 我觉得前端主要是设计师的事
<ofan> \q: 明智
<\q> ofan: 可以玩碼農部分……把psd轉成html+css
<perr> October21: 为了避免不必要的麻烦.对于骂战,我躲了
<perr> October21: 错了那个书推荐给  jusss 75绝技
<ofan> 切图嘛
<abc_> g 民航总医院
<^k^> abc_: 民航总医院 http://lmgtfy.com/ |民航总医院|1982年建院，位于北京市朝阳区东部，是一所设备先进、科室齐全、服务 优良、集医教研防于一体的三级综合医院。 医院占地5万平方米，房屋总面积10万 |...|
<ofan> \q: 前端唯一比较有兴趣的就是js
<ofan> 还有html5
<ofan> 不过写过几次后就觉得蛋疼了，不同浏览器兼容太神烦
<jusss> perr: 模块只能放/lib/modules/version/下？放~下发现depmod后没写入modules.dep,
<October21> perr: 你以前有活跃？没见过啊
<perr> October21: 内核没有什么太系统的书可以看 cc jusss
<perr> October21: zsc
<aarch_debug> October21: 看ip
<\q> 這兩天在做數據庫的大作業，只有insert和select，integer和varchar，什麼存儲方案好，什麼索引方案好
<aarch_debug> October21: 山东潍坊的. 大概就是了
<abc_> October21 perr是118号服务小姐。。
<October21> 罗姐也是山东潍坊的吧？
<\q> ofan: 或者有什麼<3000的簡單項目可參考的
<ofan> \q: 啥语言？
<ofan> 最近我都玩去了
<October21> perr: 会扎屁股帘不？
<ofan> github几个月没commit
<\q> ofan: 你是指擺弄各種altjs嗎？那確實挺有意思的  ||  c++
<perr> October21: 不会
<ofan> \q: 恩
<October21> perr: 我其实好想问我们老师这个问题
<\q> ofan: 比如幻燈片展示，會一點前端就發現工作效率太高了，找個html模板引擎比什麼markdown都好很多
<ofan> \q: c++的比较少，基本全是重复造轮子
<ofan> 新东西没多少
<\q> 我好想看到那些proof of concept的小項目，大的看不動
<ofan> \q: bitcoin的看过没
<\q> ofan: 沒
<\q> ofan: 現在晚不是太晚了嗎
<ofan> 可以帮助理解加密和分布式，主要是设计
<ofan> \q: 不晚啊
<jusss> aarch_debug: 内核模块位置必须放/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/下？
<ofan> 看了几篇文章，现在还没完全理解
<\q> 哦原來你是說看實現
<ofan> \q: 恩
<aarch_debug> jusss: 不知道.
<abc_> ofan, 4年前是投资的好机会，现在也只能学习了
<ofan> 还有原理
<perr> 偶怎么看不到我的ip呢?-->info perr
<ofan> abc_: 投机还差不多
<\q> 嗯分佈式也好想看
<ofan> \q: 分布式+并行并发，我现在在看这个
<perr> aarch_debug: 你看的到?
<ofan> 最近做个GIS的project要用到，不过也好难
<abc_> ofan, 哈哈，gpu运算很难懂。。
<aarch_debug> perr: 啥?
<\q> ofan: 書籍推薦？我只記錄了這三個：The\ Little\ Book\ of\ Semaphores.pdf Parallel\ and\ Concurrent\ Programming\ in\ Haskell.epub Java\ Concurrency\ in\ Practice.pdf
<perr> aarch_debug: ip
<aarch_debug> perr: 啥ip????
<aarch_debug> perr: 你在跟我说????
<aarch_debug> perr: 哦, 你要看自己ip?
<aarch_debug> perr: /whois perr
<perr> aarch_debug: 我的ip
<tcstory> 完蛋啦 我不懂怎么搞了 我的xfce壁纸变成灰色的了
<tcstory> 无论换成什么壁纸都是灰色的 ，但是我的任务管理器浏览器还是能显示彩色
<perr> aarch_debug: 没输出
<ofan> \q: 你喜欢hardcore和比较学术的么，haskell那本很不错。其他还推荐 Introduction to Parallel Computing
<aarch_debug> perr: 输出可能在别的页面.
<archl> tcstory: 你启动了其他窗口管理器或者桌面了吧。
<aarch_debug> perr: 如果你用的是一些傻乎乎的客户端的话
<tcstory> 我之前使用过一个软件 xfce-theme-manager  按错了reset theme ，就变成这样le
<ofan> \q: Using OpenMP : Portable Shared Memory Parallel Programming (Scientific and Engineering Computation)
<perr> aarch_debug: 找到了
<ofan> \q: Parallel Programming with MPI , CUDA by Example : An Introduction to General-Purpose GPU Programming
<\q> http://www.amazon.com/Introduction-Parallel-Computing-2nd-Edition/dp/0201648652 ?
<^k^> \q: ⇪ Introduction to Parallel Computing (2nd Edition): Ananth Grama, George Karypis, Vipin Kumar, Anshul Gupta: 9780201648652: Amazon.com: Books
<aarch_debug> \q: https://github.com/vhf/free-programming-books/blob/master/free-programming-books.md#parallel-programming
<^k^> ⇪ t: free-programming-books/free-programming-books.md at master · vhf/free-programming-books · GitHub
<aarch_debug> \q: http://heather.cs.ucdavis.edu/parprocbook
<^k^> ⇪ t: An Online Course in Parallel Programming
<\q> 好多……看來寒假要奉獻給parallel/concurrent了
<ofan> 做并行的话，CUDA，openmp，opencl的得看。上学期上了个parallel algorithm的课，听的有点吃力
<\q> 事情多得做不完了……暑假想刷算法題把寫程序速度再提高一下
<ofan> \q: 刷哪的题
<aarch_debug> \q: 你有nvidia的显卡?
<ofan> poj？
<\q> aarch_debug: 有服務器……
<ofan> aarch_debug: 这个不是问题
<aarch_debug> \q: 赞.
<aarch_debug> ofan: cuda? 不是问题?
<ofan> 教授给了我个集群，让我随便搞
<ofan> aarch_debug: 恩 资源没有可以要
<aarch_debug> ofan: 羡慕嫉妒恨
<ofan> 这就是在学校的好处
<\q> ofan: topcoder srm的歷年題，不少有editorial（題解）。幾年前照着做覺得進步很大
<abc_> ofan, 恨
<\q> 嗯但是感覺在學校很累……這學期就特別累，還一堆週邊的雜事
<ofan> \q: topcoder我做不了，现在就刷刷leetcode,算法太弱了我
<\q> ofan: 就是刷難題才提高的。我剛學oi時也是直接找poj上的題（不過也養成了不思考看題解的習慣）
<\q> 其他一起學的就喜歡做zerojudge.tw上最簡單的題，做了200道感覺水平還是不行
<alvin_rxg> Title: 高中生程式解題系統(An Online Judge System For Beginners) (@ zerojudge.tw)
<ofan> \q: 但是特耗时间，我一道题能做好几天
<\q> ofan: 實在不行了看別人的代碼一遍再模仿出來……
<ofan> 恩
<\q> 這個需要短期突擊，感覺學什麼都是這樣好
 * archl 拜　ofan 和　\q
 * archl 根本看不懂
 * aarch_debug 同拜, 同看不懂
<perr> ofan: cuda工程/项目上用于解决哪些问题?
<ofan> perr: 并行计算
<October21> g 并行计算
<^k^> October21: 并行计算 http://lmgtfy.com/ |并行计算|（英语：parallel computing）一般是指许多指令得以同时进行的计算模式。在 同時進行的前提下，可以將計算的過程分解成小部份，之後以並行方式來加以解決 |...|
<perr> ofan: 不接触呀,没概念
<perr> ofan: 3D渲染?
<ofan> perr: 就是把大的问题分解成独立的小问题，每个可以同时进行计算
 * abc_ 每当读代码时，头就像恶灵骑士一样
<ofan> perr: 3d是个例子
<\q> lmgtfy現在變得這麼流行了？哪裏都看得到……
<abc_> 并行是宏观上的吧
<aarch_debug> abc_: 微观上的指令重排, 并行执行什么的, 我们看不到.
<aarch_debug> abc_: 也不太需要我们去关心.
<abc_> aarch_debug, 汇编级别几乎不会接触到
<archl> abc_: 交给　ofan 和　\q　这样的就行了
<aarch_debug> abc_: 比汇编还底层... 硬件层次
<abc_> archl, 数字电路？
<ofan> 就是宏观的
<archl> abc_: 别问我，我什么都不知道。　aarch_debug 给你解释一点
<yunfan> \q: 现在掉下来了？
<ofan> 算法方面
 * archl 都不知道什么是算法
 * aarch_debug 
<yunfan> ofan: 而且要数据小 计算长的问题
 * aarch_debug 也不知道什么是算法.
<\q> 到數字電路那層就不感興趣了……但是彙編這層還是不錯的，對調試幫助很大
<ofan> yunfan: 这个没关系
<yunfan> ofan: 把数据送到显存还要耗不少周期呢
<aarch_debug> \q: ToT....
 * MeaCulpa 主席光临的那间庆丰包子铺现在被情愿的包围了？
<aarch_debug> \q: 汇编... 调试, 这两天看得痛苦死了
<ofan> yunfan: 那个没多少，只要是固定的就行，算法研究是复杂度
<yunfan> 指令重排 我就见过几个bug是这个导致的 额
<archl> MeaCulpa: 管那些干嘛。建立个新城市吧
<yunfan> ofan: 那你说能并行加速日志的grep么
<abc_> aarch_debug, 幸好有分层设计
<MeaCulpa> archl: ...
<ofan> yunfan: 并行不解决io问题
<ofan> 并发才是研究那个的
<\q> lnav分析日誌神器，我現在grep的大部分任務都用ag了
<yunfan> ofan: 所以说嘛
<yunfan> 所以我没说错
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 狒狒Unity3D课程真实中文版 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454362 又一个Unity3D视频教程，真实的中文视频教程，喜欢Untiy3D或者有志于做出自己的小游戏的童鞋欢迎观看。 Unity是由Unity Technologies开发的一个让玩家轻松创建诸如三维视频游戏、建筑可视化、实时三维动画
<^k^>  ─> 等类型互动内容的多平台的综合型游戏开发工具，是一个全面整合的专业游戏引擎。Unity类似于Director,Blender game engine, Virtools 或 Torque Game B …
<archl> MeaCulpa: 哪里适合？
<yunfan> 你得计算长的 省回来的才能抵消增加的io成本
<MeaCulpa> archl: ... 塔里木
<yunfan> 不过现在有的显卡好像可以直接用内存了
<archl> MeaCulpa: 不行，外界支援太差
<yunfan> 这个就比较不错
<archl> MeaCulpa: 抢了某个有公路的村子最好
<MeaCulpa> archl: 台湾海峡
<yunfan> 唯一的问题是cpu用的内存一般都落后gpu的 额
<ofan> yunfan: 恩 颗粒度也是个问题
<archl> MeaCulpa: 来回飞飞弹不好啊
<yunfan> ofan: 上次看到有个用gpu做数据库的 走scheme查询的 好屌
<archl> MeaCulpa: 而且经常台风都没有依靠
<gfrog> ofan: 呕饭。
<perr> binggo
<yunfan> 好像叫harlan
<archl> MeaCulpa: 也许就被吹得撞上福建了
<gfrog> freeflying: 哈？
<ofan> yunfan: 一般值得做并发化的都是计算时间远远大于io时间
<perr> ofan: 应该多数都是数值模拟问题吧?
<yunfan> ofan: 如果能共用cpu的内存 和 带上类似的L1 L2 cache 那还是很有搞头的
<yunfan> 考虑到gpu都是大量核心 cache命中率非常非常高
<ofan> perr: 很多吧，比如gis做地图数据处理的，需要大量计算
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/47568/router-operation-system
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 关于路由器操作系统的那点事儿 - 开源中国社区
<ofan> gfrog: 基娃
<onlylove> 搞毛，果壳出路由？
<yunfan> ofan: 你最近在搞毛 好久没见你露出来了
<ofan> yunfan: 最近玩游戏了
<onlylove> yunfan: 记不记得谁在果壳上过班，咋果壳开始搞路由了？
<abc_> onlylove, 果壳不是搞了个手表吗
<ofan> yunfan: \q http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2011/08/accuracy-takes-power-one-mans-3ghz-quest-to-build-a-perfect-snes-emulator/1/
<^k^> ofan: ⇪ Accuracy takes power: one man’s 3GHz quest to build a perfect SNES emulator | Ars Technica
<gfrog> onlylove: 此果壳非彼果壳
<yunfan> onlylove: 在果壳网上过班的是我  你说的搞路由和手表那是盛大果壳
<onlylove> gfrog: 擦，这世界上几个果壳！难道是我昨天砸掉的核桃皮？
<yunfan> 而且全名叫果壳电子 很无良的企业
<ofan> yunfan: 这么黑你前东家
<yunfan> 他们做的路由网站抄的小米的  被人发现了
<yunfan> 然后我给小米的人支招 让他们修改图片重定向 ^_^
<yunfan> 那次出了个大乌龙 哈哈
<onlylove> 咋还有人说linux的路由不稳定，两三天重启
<onlylove> 那些人有病么
<ofan> onlylove: 做到稳定没那么容易的
<yunfan> onlylove: 很正常阿  又没说硬件配置 路由过热了重启不是常有的事么
<ofan> 我路由刷tomato的固件后也不稳定
<yunfan> 我的openwrt 天线有一根被我弄坏了  诶
<archl> onlylove: 本来。。。人就只能看到自己的，然后就抱怨全部类似的。
<onlylove> yunfan: openwrt不是在cisco的基础上做的吗，cisco敢这么玩，证明没问题
<yunfan> 买的那个fast路由器  作路由还行  但是作repeater 在我房间里老掉
<ofan> onlylove: 尤其是做网络的，要求稳定，软件硬件都得很好
<onlylove> archl: 低端货砸品牌
<yunfan> onlylove: 我说了 要看硬件
<yunfan> 就4m的内存 来回倒腾
<yunfan> 以前那种低端路由不就这样么
<onlylove> 谁家的渣渣硬件坏openwrt的名声
<onlylove> yunfan: 你那天线怎么搞坏的？
<yunfan> onlylove: 被我拔断的
<yunfan> 不扯了 今天要写点代码
<onlylove> yunfan: 你不是说openwrt被你弄坏了么，我以为被openwrt弄坏的
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是 我什么时候说过
<onlylove> yunfan: [13:30] <yunfan> 我的openwrt 天线有一根被我弄坏了  诶
<onlylove> yunfan: 3分钟之前
<yunfan> onlylove: 我说天线弄坏了 难道你中文是体育老师教的
<onlylove> yunfan: 我记错了。大概是imtxc的天线被他烧掉了
<onlylove> ssssss: 你是不是有个路由的无线被设错参数的openwrt烧了
<ssssss> onlylove: 没有，被小强短路了
<onlylove> ssssss: 小强！你住的地方居然有这个！
<ssssss> onlylove: 现在没有了
<ssssss> onlylove: 感谢拜灭士
<\q> ofan: 懷念snes9x
<October21> android上有啊
<October21> 我就用它玩过游戏
<adam8157> ssssss: 色色色色色色
<October21> \q: Snes9x EX
<October21> free
<perr> 哈哈,有netsplit了
<ofan> \q: 本来想用haskell写个简单的nes模拟器，不过图形方面一直搞不懂
<onlylove> ofan: nes模拟器不是有很多么
 * \q 模擬器是怎麼寫出來的
<adam8157> aarch_debug: http://static.acfun.tv/dotnet/20130418/ueditor/dialogs/emotion/images/ais/11.gif
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ image/gif
<aarch_debug> adam8157: ToT
<adam8157> lol
<\q> http://nesdev.com/
<^k^> ⇪ t: NES info, programs, and demos
 * aarch_debug 触景生情
<ofan> 解释指令，模拟硬件
<\q> 先找Programming guide?
<October21> 一般都用到汇编吧？
<ofan> 解决图形后其他的都好说了
<ofan> October21: 一点汇编代码都不用写
<October21> dosbox gba都有吧？
<ofan> \q: 我是直接找现成代码看，nesdev硬件资料多
<ofan> 怎么写模拟器貌似讲的不多
<ofan> October21: 那些也不用汇编，用汇编反而会麻烦
<October21> 怎么提高效率？
<ofan> October21: 效率不用多高
<aarch_debug> October21: 你现在的cpu, 模拟个nes, 没啥压力的
<\q> 8-bit的……看來真不用多高
<October21> 我用dosbox效率感觉不太好
<yunfan> nesdev有两个资料 我以前还打印出来了
<yunfan> 可惜看完也没做出个东西来
<ssssss> TMD 验证码
<ofan> yunfan: 太搓了
<yunfan> ofan: [
<archl> October21: 其实DosBox，用2003年电脑和2003年的版本模拟速度和你现在2013年电脑+2013年版本速度差不多。
<archl> palomino|working: 破马竟然还在
<palomino|working> ...
 * palomino|working slaps archl 
<archl> palomino|working: 没好事情发生，建立一个新城市吧
<October21> archl: 那怎么弄好呢？
<archl> October21: 不懂
<archl> October21: 你问问DosBox吧。
<palomino|working> ....当是在玩simcity么 archl
<archl> October21: 大概也是说的，不断提升精度吧。
<October21> 项目停滞了
<archl> palomino|working: 不是啊。
<lyndonneu> hello
<^k^> lyndonneu:点点点. 14:12 新年快乐 : 23.408天
<archl> October21: 不知
<archl> palomino|working: 捉多少人才好建立新城市呐？500人差不多
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 只能算个部落吧
<archl> palomino|working: 嗯。
<archl> palomino|working: 也好吧。
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 先吞并其他部落壮大自己么
<archl> palomino|working: 不要。
<palomino|working> 。。。。
<archl> palomino|working: 吞并什么的不如投奔好
<palomino|working> 要把天下都变成蒙古人的牧场 archl
<archl> palomino|working: 对，要这个频道扩容
<archl> palomino|working: lol
<archl> palomino|working: 。
<archl> palomino|working: 破马你就想吃草。。。
<palomino|working> ...
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 14:15 新年快乐 : 23.406天
<archl> palomino|working: 你的意图大暴露。。。
<palomino|working> =_=
 * archl 笑的面部肌肉疼了。。。
<archl> palomino|working: 展示你文字之外的成果一次
 * palomino|working momo archl 
 * archl momo　palomino|working
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 14:23 新年快乐 : 23.400天
<cherrot> archl: 建造城市 首先得有铁路运送物资
<archl> cherrot: 公路不是不可以
<cherrot> archl: 成本高
<archl> cherrot: 虽然说是。
<archl> cherrot: 但是我真的觉得有铁路更好，但可能更难。
 * archl 太。。。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:最牛的标语 :竟然是图片http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M09/00/08/Cg-4WFI2qRqIKxDjAAEEHWxkuVkAALrFQAdC9oAAQQ1021.jpg
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  14:42 
<yunfan> cherrot: 可以用飞艇运输物资  成本和其他依靠浮力的运输工具相当 远比火车便宜
<adam8157> 把所有文件都扔到sh里变成一个可执行脚本安装的格式叫什么来着? cc ggarlic
<archl> yunfan: 空中管制。
<yunfan> archl: 今年刚放开了
<yunfan> adam8157: 这个很简单 我看过那些文件 就是把二进制附加到最后 有个偏移  然自解压的时候找到那个偏移  load自己 unzip
 * ssssss 看着厂花的男盆友就想下毒手怎么办....
<adam8157> y
<adam8157> yunfan: 有个名字的
<yunfan> 以前以为是高科技 直到看了支付宝那个for linux才恍然大悟
<onlylove> ssssss: 直接对厂花下手才是王道
<yunfan> adam8157: shell的没有  exe的有名字 都是搞病毒弄的
<ssssss> onlylove: 对比了一下，有差距
<freeflying> gfrog, 一个口罩能用多少次
<ssssss> onlylove: 唉
<yunfan> ssssss: 跟他聊聊云计算的概念  硬件共享复用 降低每个用户的维护费用
<gfrog> freeflying: 看啥口罩，我那个9332我一般用20天左右。
<yunfan> ssssss: 并且争取把整个厂的妹子都云计算起来
<onlylove> ssssss: 你的最终目标是厂花，不是她男友
<ssssss> yunfan: 啥啥啥
<gfrog> freeflying: 还跟污染情况有关，爆表季节我感觉一周就完蛋了
<ssssss> onlylove: 完全没有自信
<yunfan> 射射射？ ssssss
<onlylove> ssssss: 硬件共享复用……
<October21> yunfan: 这种sh与bin文件连接的方式叫什么？
<ssssss> onlylove: 眼看着人同居好纠结啊
<onlylove> ssssss: 有毛纠结的
<alpha080> 突然想起以前玩红警时核电站爆炸的情景。。。
<alpha080> 帝都都被你们描述的好像。。
<yunfan> October21: 我真不知道有专有名词
<yunfan> ssssss: 你以为没同居前就没啪啪过？
<yunfan> 太天真了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37928
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Valve公开第一代Steam主机
<onlylove> 我觉得steam游戏机太复杂，别家主机硬件都一致的
<alpha080> onlylove: 你不懂，这是类android的生态圈
<onlylove> yunfan: 他捉鸡的不是有没有，而是能不能
<onlylove> alpha080: 就看ps和xbox系列，只是硬盘和ram的区别嘛
<alpha080> valve 搞封闭的生态圈不见得会更好
<ssssss> yunfan: 唉
<onlylove> alpha080: 低端机砸品牌，硬件混乱兼容性差
<onlylove> alpha080: 看看android刚出来的时候被喷的惨样
<alpha080> onlylove: 然后占有率现在咋样？
<onlylove> alpha080: 到今天依旧有果粉说android不如ios流畅
<alpha080> onlylove: 快速铺货，扩展生态圈才是王道
<onlylove> alpha080: 拿着4K的硬件欺负1K的硬件，当然ios流畅
<yunfan> onlylove: 没有 他就是观念比较落后而已
<onlylove> alpha080: 那4K的硬件还是固定配置，可以定向优化
<onlylove> alpha080: android同样4K硬件，TI一个，高通一个，MTK插一脚，然后nv还要喝汤
<onlylove> yunfan: 能的话就不管之前有没有了吧？
<onlylove> yunfan: 我觉得目前他这么想的
<onlylove> alpha080: 不过现在TI不玩了
<jusss> onlylove: 挂载vfat文件系统u盘，提示codepage cp437 not found,怎么办
<alpha080> jusss: google...
<jusss> alpha080: 嗯
<ggarlic> adam8157: ...你刚才问的啥。。。刷没了
<alpha080> jusss: 顺便换个编码
<adam8157> 把所有文件都扔到sh里变成一个可执行脚本安装的格式叫什么来着? cc ggarlic
<adam8157> ggarlic: 支付宝插件那种的 我记得你曾经说过 有个名字的 还有wiki link
<onlylove> jusss: 437是谁家的code
<freeflying> gfrog, 能用20次就还可以
<freeflying> gfrog, 平均一次要将近2块了
<ggarlic> adam8157: 奥嗷嗷，记得，，就是名字忘了。。我google
<adam8157> ggarlic: 我现在就是想不起来 痛苦
<freeflying> adam8157, 13.04 EOL了
<jusss> onlylove: 不知道
<archl> yunfan: 好呃。
<yunfan> adam8157: 找到记得cc我 我也好奇
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37929
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 支付宝数据泄漏，泄密者为前雇员
<ggarlic> adam8157: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Sharutils
<archl> onlylove: 没关系。都公开信息好了。
<onlylove> 这年头流行内部窃密？
<^k^> ⇪ t: GNU Sharutils - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<archl> onlylove: 从历史开始，都是内部泄漏多
<adam8157> ggarlic: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shar
<adam8157> g
<^k^> ⇪ t: shar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yunfan> onlylove: 腾讯太多了
<adam8157> ggarlic: 我就说!!! 我一直搜shr
<adam8157> yunfan: shar
<yunfan> adam8157: okay
<jusss> onlylove: CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437 .config里写的默认的是437呀，怎么还说code page 437 not found
<onlylove> yunfan: 我觉得这台没职业道德了cc archl
<archl> onlylove: 。。。
<archl> onlylove: 职业道德算啥？做人的道德都沦丧了。
<freeflying> adam8157, 壕, 话说茶总的工具确实不错 https://code.google.com/p/kgtp/wiki/HOWTOCN
<^k^> ⇪ ti: HOWTOCN - kgtp - KGTP is a comprehensive dynamic tracer for analysing Linux kernel and application (including Android) problems on production systems in real time. - Google Project Hosting
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道，我就在以前不支持自动检测的时候用过cp936，后来再没用过
<yunfan> onlylove: so what?
<onlylove> yunfan: nothing
<adam8157> freeflying: 就是kprobes的封装嘛 确实方便了很多
<yunfan> freeflying: 魅族要送你地c记员工测试机不？
<onlylove> jusss: 我记得就是，mount -t vfat /dev/xxx mountpoint
<freeflying> yunfan, adam8157壕已经拿到了
<onlylove> jusss: 原来有个-o charset=cp936
<jusss> onlylove: cp437是个内核模块？
<onlylove> jusss: 不知
<yunfan> 擦 阿蛋好不厚道
<ssssss> 都拿走吧
<ssssss> 敏感信息也拿走吧
<onlylove> http://www.google.com.sg/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CDIQFjAA&url=%68%74%74%70%3a%2f%2f%7a%68%2e%77%69%6b%69%70%65%64%69%61%2e%6f%72%67%2f%7a%68%2d%73%67%2f%25%45%34%25%42%42%25%41%33%25%45%37%25%41%32%25%42%43%25%45%39%25%41%30%25%38%31%34%33%37&ei=4ajLUumbHZLZoAThi4DAAg&usg=AFQjCNEicufkfv0rCob2QLki4fMTHBDUog&sig2=mXResHjL9iHlLL__4v8bbQ
<^k^> ⇪ ti: err: no title
 * ssssss 反正过完年就没钱了
<onlylove> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E4%BB%A3%E7%A2%BC%E9%A0%81437
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 代碼頁437 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<adam8157> 啥测试机????
<adam8157> 求送!!!
<iMadper> 测试鸡? 我也要!!!
<ssssss> adam8157: 膜拜有测试机的土豪
<onlylove> 你们就那么缺手机玩么
<palomino|working> 啥测试机
<ssssss> 然后写篇软文、评测文章啥的
<onlylove> palomino|working: 魅族的ubuntu手机之类的
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> 我也要！！
<palomino|working> 普通mx3能刷么
<onlylove> ssssss: 然后底下一堆评论，枪手，喷子
<ssssss> onlylove: 没事
<freeflying> yunfan, palomino|working iMadper adam8157 壕在负责, 找他要就对了
<iMadper> freeflying: 不信
<palomino|working> O_O!!
 * palomino|working 轻抚 adam8157 
<ssssss> onlylove: 你付我钱我替你挨一下骂没问题
<onlylove> adam8157: 样机交出来
<freeflying> iMadper, 你这太看不起壕了
<ssssss> adam8157: 交出来吧
<iMadper> adam8157: 你在负责????
<onlylove> ssssss: 明明是你自己付钱自己挨骂
<iMadper> freeflying: 还是不是很相信...
<ssssss> 跑个分先
<yunfan> 擦 阿蛋藏得好深 之前还跟老子谈moto g
<yunfan> 这家伙就是另一个snow den 建议贵厂小心点
<freeflying> yunfan, 没发布当然不能跟你说啊
<yunfan> freeflying: 现在已经公开了呀
<jusss> palomino|working: 编译时设置了CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437,为什么挂载vfat时还提示code page 437 not found ?
<palomino|working> 。。。。
<palomino|working> 我不知道。。
<onlylove> jusss: 你怎么编译的，怎么什么东西到你那都出事
<onlylove> jusss: 说吧，是不是偷懒了
<jusss> onlylove: 没有呀，用localmodconfig生成的.config
<freeflying> 跑步去
<October21> adam8157: 头点风啊
<October21> 我的机子有老外移植ubuntu touch
<onlylove> jusss: 你自己说，你用什么没遇到问题
<adam8157> freeflying: palomino|working onlylove ssssss iMadper October21 忙着呢 别闹
<ssssss> a
<freeflying> 听到没, adam8157 正忙着测试呢
<onlylove> adam8157: 给样机就不闹
<ssssss> 看来是在跑分
<palomino|working> T_T
<October21> 但是不具备基本功能，打电话
<freeflying> ssssss, 他在移植antutu
<onlylove> October21: 你可以自己移植啊，老外太慢
<adam8157> freeflying: 正给傻X Atom平台调显卡opengl.....
<adam8157> ^^ 苦啊
<October21> onlylove: 电话功能不是我能搞定的吧？
<freeflying> adam8157, cidertrail?
<adam8157> bay trail
<palomino|working> 支持adam!!!
<freeflying> 都bay trail了啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 那其实是好东西啊
<palomino|working> 悲催平台
<jusss> onlylove: 果然是.config的问题
<jusss> onlylove: localmodconfig太不可靠了
<jusss> onlylove: 3437  CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437 3494  # CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437 is not set
<yunfan> 居然是atom的
<yunfan> 好讨厌 不买了
<adam8157> yunfan: 不是一会儿事儿... 我现在的工作在一个台式机上
<onlylove> 掉线掉线……
<onlylove> 刚说道哪里了
<yunfan> adam8157: 不管怎么说 你有机子 不拿出来说 太不厚道
<adam8157> yunfan: ... 我没有 真没有
 * adam8157 早知道就该把那个patchset分成十几二十个刷刷榜
<onlylove> adam8157: 辩解就是掩饰，掩饰就是伪装
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕大大
<gfrog> freeflying: juju这货，如果某个unit出错了，怎么强制删除这个unit啊？
<onlylove> adam8157: 现在全频道的人，除了你自己不承认，其他人都知道你有样机
<adam8157> juju kill unit-name
<adam8157> freeflying: 坏人
<gfrog> adam8157: kernel里有patch的壕大大
<yunfan> adam8157: 我看是有 要不然刚才为毛不反驳
<adam8157> gfrog: 请等3.14 merge window 打开之后
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<gfrog> adam8157: 你要爆发？
<adam8157> gfrog: 今天好忙啊, =,=
<yunfan> 岂止是你 今天我都很忙
 * yunfan 一定是因为下雨
<gfrog> adam8157: 今天好郁闷啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 啷个?
<Saviga> 谁知道有没有纯技术讨论的聊天室，比如关于linux shell的或php的
<iMadper> Saviga: #shell #bash #php
<iMadper> Saviga: 不过去那里干嘛呢?
<onlylove> Saviga: 中文的？还是外文的，外文的很多
<AArch64> onlylove: 技术讨论, 会有中文社区?
<AArch64> s/技术/纯技术/
<onlylove> AArch64: 有啊，就是没人就是了
<AArch64> onlylove: lol~
<MeaCulpa> Saviga: 没有
<MeaCulpa> Saviga: 这里讨论shell, php不好么....别被我们这些吹水的吓到
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 别那么直接嘛，国外的那些offtopic还是会被kick的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 看管理员了
 * adam8157 某阴谋论视频的素材左下角用英文写的"动画模拟".... 真真智商堪忧啊
<onlylove> adam8157: 阴谋论？啥，不是又是某军事粉丝的YY吧
<jusss> xmodmap经常失灵是怎么回事
<onlylove> jusss: 和你说，你人品不好，肯定配置文件或者环境有问题
<onlylove> jusss: 经常见你问，这个失灵那个失灵
<onlylove> jusss: 你用过正常的软件不
<jusss> onlylove: 我也不知道为什么到我这就出现各种问题
<abc_> test
<onlylove> jusss: 我不知道arch怎么做的，但是其他发行版打包软件的时候一般的会测试，然后修改，直到能稳定运行，难道arch直接把source放上了？
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 16:18 新年快乐 : 23.321天
<jusss> onlylove: 不知道
<onlylove> jusss: 还是arch测试人手不够，你看这么多用户呢这边
<onlylove> ＂爸爸，妈妈说你满脑子只想着女人。”“傻女儿，别听你妈瞎说。”“爸，我是你儿子...
<gfrog> adam8157: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/Picture/434577
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯 我算是荣成的
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕县出来的土壕铛
<ssssss> jusss: 你失灵的软件好都
<adam8157> gfrog: 我大威海全是经济强县啊 就没有不强的
<ssssss> jusss: 好多
<onlylove> 平度居然也算强县
<gfrog> adam8157: 海边的地儿基本没有不强的
<onlylove> 顺便吐槽下历城区和章丘市
<gfrog> adam8157: 渔民本来就比种田的有钱
<jusss> ssssss: 嗯，我也不知道为什么我遇到这么多问题
<ssssss> gfrog: 乃盛京也是强县啊
<gfrog> ssssss: 跟我无关……
<adam8157> gfrog: 我们那边现在是工业了, 汽车 制药和食品加工
<gfrog> adam8157: 嘛汽车厂？
<adam8157> gfrog: 哈工大的汽车专业全在威海不是没有道理的
<adam8157> gfrog: 韩国那些吧
<gfrog> adam8157: KIA？
<adam8157> gfrog: 具体不知道, 制药这些年很猛
<gfrog> adam8157: 卖伟哥？
<onlylove> gfrog: 其实我觉得是哈飞
<adam8157> gfrog: 我一个堂姐 一个表妹, 中专毕业, 在制药厂很轻松每月5K+的样子吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 反正HYUNDIA在帝都
<ssssss> 威海是英国人建设富的么
<abc_> g 滑动输入
<^k^> abc_: 滑动输入 http://lmgtfy.com/ 2013年6月14日 |...| 安卓谷歌拼音|输入|法3.0全新发布！谷歌|输入|法3.0带来了全新的中文滑行|输入|，并 加入了中国人喜欢的九宫格等功能。此外，谷歌|输入|法的语音|输入| |...|
<onlylove> adam8157: 啥，威海有这么高工资了？
<ssssss> 5K+ 我擦
<adam8157> onlylove: 个别公司啊
<onlylove> adam8157: 你妈要有这么高工资靠赶紧回家去，我家的日企才3K
<abc_> 中专我擦
<onlylove> adam8157: 还是三班倒的工人
<gfrog> adam8157: 才知道我连竟然有Cisco，妈蛋，想去啊……
<onlylove> abc_: 没啥，县级市一般高学历的不多
<abc_> onlylove, 那也不错
<onlylove> abc_: 一般的大专就是大学生级别了
<abc_> onlylove, 。。。
<onlylove> abc_: 反正我家里的本科一般的都在外面，在家的本科都是老家伙
<ssssss> onlylove: 不过在县级的城市有5k收入算不错了，这个价儿拿兰州也是高收入
<onlylove> abc_: 一般的只有大专的才回去或者个别回去的，基本考出去就不回来
 * gfrog 周五吃饭有抽奖！！ 铛铛铛铛 cc adam8157 freeflying happyaron 
<adam8157> onlylove: 普通的工作一般是3K
<adam8157> gfrog: 头奖是啥?
<gfrog> adam8157: 不知道，反正有抽奖
<onlylove> adam8157: 那其实也比我家略高，我家那边2K+
<abc_> onlylove, 还真是翅膀硬啊
<onlylove> ssssss: 算不错，你别闹，放济南都是高工资
<adam8157> onlylove: 你可以在打听打听, 现在2K+根本招不到人, 用工荒啊
<gfrog> onlylove: 我盛京洗碗工都2k+工资了……
<palomino|working> 2k+$? adam8157
<abc_> adam8157, 两千
<onlylove> abc_: 不是翅膀硬，我家那边做网站就是用dreamwaver，然后服务器就是win2003
<onlylove> abc_: linux是啥都不知道
<adam8157> palomino|working: 我家那边 人民币
<palomino|working> ....
<onlylove> abc_: 我学自动化的，我家还在用接触器呢，PLC是啥都不知道
<abc_> onlylove, 你在逗吗？2003..
<adam8157> gfrog: #译自日语推 旁边两位大妈的对话 「我儿子终于结婚啦」 「哦！」 「但是在美国登记的」 「美国人？」 「日本人，不过好像说是在日本登记不了」 「？」 「我也不怎么明白，反正说下周回国时给带回来」 「好期待啊」 「可不是吗」 我好像懂了...
<onlylove> abc_: 你说我上大学学了半天没用的，回去赚几个毛票，然后看一群老家伙勾心斗角
<yunfan> 收到个诈骗电话  居然知道我用的三星手机
<onlylove> abc_: 逗你玩？2003那是新的，搞不好是2K
<palomino|working> LOL adam8157
<palomino|working> 基友么 adam8157
<ssssss> 刚才刮了30张发票，一毛钱都没中奖
<adam8157> palomino|working: momo
<yunfan> adam8157: 我有个小学同学 估计是搞地下产业链的 在黄山市拉了100条50M的专线
<October21> yunfan: 瞎猫碰到死耗子
<abc_> onlylove, 我们高中都换08了
<yunfan> adam8157: 上次还想叫我给他写转发服务
<onlylove> adam8157: 信息量略大
<ssssss> yunfan: 最近还有人冒充我们CEO忽悠人的呢。。。
<onlylove> abc_: 反正就是ASP就是了
<abc_> onlylove, asp是啥。。
<onlylove> abc_: 然后数据库是MSSQL2K
<onlylove> abc_: 乃知道php吧
<abc_> onlylove, 恩
<onlylove> abc_: 你不研究下ms的用asp做网站？
<ssssss> onlylove: asp...
<abc_> onlylove, 没研究过呢
<onlylove> abc_: 学点东西没有用，最后靠混日子过，你心甘情愿？
<onlylove> abc_: 家里有媳妇的另说
<onlylove> ssssss: 高大上吧！
<ssssss> onlylove: 一点都不
<onlylove> ssssss: 你会么？
<ssssss> onlylove: sure.
<onlylove> ssssss: 太神奇了……你居然会唉……我不会呢
<abc_> 有人收藏文物23333
<ssssss> onlylove: 我能说我的毕业设计就是 asp 做的网站么....... 其实是抄的，到了我也不知道那个网站做啥的
<abc_> :P
<ssssss> onlylove: 我会那么一两行的，用的数据库拿有 mssql2k 那样高端，必须是 access
<onlylove> ssssss: 抄那个多无聊，o'reilly有个php和mysql的书，讲的是用php和mysql做blog的，抄那个多高大上
<ssssss> onlylove: 那不是我说了能算的
<yunfan> adam8157: 100条50M的专线 晓得概念伐？
<ssssss> onlylove: 给我分配的一个知道老师，只会点 asp 我有啥办法
<ssssss> 5G 嘛
<onlylove> ssssss: 说了不算的东西拿出来做啥，我要是拿我的毕业设计出来，吓趴下你
<adam8157> yunfan: 不晓得
<adam8157> ssssss: 专线很贵的
<ssssss> onlylove: 我只是说我会1-2行 asp 代码
<ssssss> lol
<onlylove> yunfan: 100条50M的，直接50条100的或者5条1G的多好
<yunfan> adam8157: 我也不晓得 诶 我不能联系我那同学 怕进去吃劳饭
<yunfan> onlylove: who knows
<ssssss> yunfan: 联系一下蹭一下网还能吃劳饭？
<yunfan> 是我电信局的同学跟我说的
<onlylove> yunfan: 分布式？
<yunfan> ssssss: naive
<onlylove> yunfan: 还是省钱？
<ssssss> yunfan: 除非你帮他做事
<yunfan> onlylove: 可能是省钱
<onlylove> yunfan: 我觉得省钱可能性大点
 * yunfan 我不跟naive的人解释
<yunfan> onlylove: 他一个月这个的费用几万 好像
<ssssss> ........
<ssssss> 无线鼠标用嘛电池能坚持时间长一点儿...
<onlylove> yunfan: 我家那小地方也就政府机关用得起专线，不过某局的接入交换机是tp的
<onlylove> yunfan: 老实说，我不知道tp的企业级路由咋样，就知道家用的一般，但是出货量奇大
<palomino|working> 我这mx1100用两节南孚大约能用5个月 ssssss
<ssssss> palomino|working: 两节啊，我的鼠标只支持一节，今天早上买票着呢，出来票该输入验证码了，死活点不到输入框以为网页卡死了，过了好一会才发现是鼠标没电了。。。
<palomino|working> ...
<yunfan> onlylove: 我不知道为毛 黄山电信托管了不少minecraft launcher的host 我在帝都数字公司的工具抓到过几回
<ssssss> 我还说12306 nb，连我的系统都卡死了...
<jusss> onlylove: tp link家用的比netcore好多了
<yunfan> onlylove: 估计是我同学的同行在搞
<yunfan> 像我这样的人回来 会被当地有关部门误解跟他们同伙的 我得小心点
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，私服？没准有啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是 是mc launcher的host 不是私服
<onlylove> yunfan: 我记得在家的时候，有人想买inspur的服务器架私服，然后最后因为价格太贵吹了，不过inspur的东西就是贵
<abc_> 同伙
<abc_> g 同伙
<^k^> abc_: 同伙 http://lmgtfy.com/ 2010年11月30日 |...| 《|同伙|》,2005年，在首尔当刑警的泰秀(郑斗洪饰)得知儿时的好友王在突然死亡的 消息后回到了阔别十多年的家乡。在葬礼上泰秀还遇见了其他儿时的 |...|
<onlylove> jusss: 靠netcore……你咋不买mercury或者fast
<yunfan> onlylove: 我家里就可以架mc私服阿 我那天不是给你们测试过了？
<yunfan> 带个20个人估计没问题
<yunfan> 不过我担心外面那层路由太弱 影响
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，我不玩那个，我在想，那可能是做网吧的
<yunfan> onlylove: 怎么把端口映射到内网呢？
<yunfan> iptables 设置的
<onlylove> yunfan: dmz？
<onlylove> yunfan: 老实说，知道有那么回事，从来没做过
<yunfan> onlylove: iptables难道不行？
<jusss> onlylove: 不是我买的，我一同学买了netcore刷了一个不知是什么的固件，据说可以不让联通查到他用路由器
<onlylove> yunfan: 不知道。我觉得应该可以，我在小路由上做过，因为emule连接要用
<onlylove> jusss: 唉，啥，就是地区专用版
<yunfan> onlylove: 路由厂商的固件倒是带菜单项 直接就可以弄
<onlylove> jusss: tplink有很多
<yunfan> openwrt的我不知道
<onlylove> yunfan: 应该 就是iptables……但是怎么做就不知道了，要不你弄个squid看看？
<yunfan> 今天任务完成了 爽
<yunfan> squid能做socket的？？？
<onlylove> 大概不能……
<yunfan> 其实可以ssh -R
<yunfan> 只是性能
<onlylove> 只记得能做http
<archl> 好冷
<abc_> 好恐怖
<onlylove> 你们在拍鬼片？
 * archl 感到　onlylove 在害怕
<archl> palomino|working: 我正在疯狂的用电池，半个月换1节
<ssssss> archl: . 牛
 * onlylove 觉得archl在发抖 
<palomino|working> 跟鼠标有关。。mx1100比较省电，有的就很快没电
<archl> palomino|working: 如此，我很快就能把那些电池换完就可以用我的充电电池了
<onlylove> ssssss: 你应该设计一个无线充电的无线鼠标
<palomino|working> 有的鼠标不能用充电电池。。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 电压不够？
<archl> palomino|working: 充电电池电流高。
<palomino|working> 是
<phoenixlzx> cherrot: ping
<jusss> onlylove: 什么时候内核能读写ntfs呀，只能读不能写
<cherrot> phoenixlzx: 哈喽
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<abc_> 。。在班主任眼皮底下玩手机
<ssssss> onlylove: 其实弄个能用usb充电的也好啊
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<archl> 今天来了太多人
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<onlylove> palomino|working: 那啥，咱买个能无线充电的吧
<roylez> cherrot: 切肉坨
<phoenixlzx> cherrot: 有点事情，方便上gtalk么？
<onlylove> jusss: ntfs-3g啊
<cherrot> roylez: 摸摸蛋
<archl> roylez: 煮肉酱
<cherrot> phoenixlzx: 好 是迁移数据的事儿么
<phoenixlzx> cherrot: 嗯
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<cherrot> phoenixlzx: 上周末没来得及弄~
<archl> roylez: 乐乐，建立一个新城市吧
<onlylove> ^k^: roylez 没有刷屏，你点点啥
<phoenixlzx> cherrot: 以及乃账单该续费了... 我等下帮你改下价格，因为新产品价格降了(虽然只降了3块钱...
<cherrot> phoenixlzx: 啊？ 我交过了啊。。
<^k^> onlylove, 足够的了解我，让我们来谈谈我的衣服。  17:03 
<phoenixlzx> cherrot: 是69么....
<onlylove> 天啦，kk有衣服吗？
<jusss> onlylove: ms官方为什么不提供支持
<cherrot> phoenixlzx: 订单老显示未支付。。。 2013.12.30
<cherrot> 20131230-UltraKVM-No.302
<cherrot> -72.00		
<cherrot> 交易成功
<onlylove> jusss: 你见ms官方，除了自家的东西，什么东西支持了
<phoenixlzx> 为什么还是72...
<ssssss> 72 元
<phoenixlzx> 我不是改了69了么......
<onlylove> jusss: 没听鲍尔默说开源是癌症么
<cherrot> phoenixlzx: 无所谓啦 下个月再生效也行
<phoenixlzx> 好吧QwQ
<jusss> onlylove: 内核里面的那个虚拟的东东，ms不是贡献了很多代码吗
<onlylove> jusss: 如果ms做的干净利落点，直接升级ntfs，让你ntfs3g直接废掉
<cherrot> ssssss: 怎么？
<archl> onlylove: 开源一直是癌症啊。禁止暴利，那怎么行
<onlylove> jusss: 是贡献了很多，都是hyper-v的
<ssssss> phoenixlzx: 好债主啊，亲自上门收债
<onlylove> jusss: 其他的没有
<ssssss> cherrot: ^^
<archl> onlylove: 如果没暴利，则么会有梦想！
<cherrot> phoenixlzx: 不过用支付宝支付后更新不了订单状态。。。是bug咩。。
<onlylove> jusss: 知道hyper-v是啥
<jusss> onlylove: 不知道，
<onlylove> archl: 没有梦想，人类没有明天
<phoenixlzx> cherrot: 这程序写的就有问题...我还没法管帐因为账户不是我的
<archl> onlylove: 所以必须有暴利！
<onlylove> archl: 所以微软存在是合理的
<archl> onlylove: 即使是彩票
<onlylove> archl: 所以RMS在胡说八道
<archl> onlylove: 不是啊。是多数人的梦想就是暴利！
<phoenixlzx> ssssss: 怎么成了债主了... = =
<cherrot> phoenixlzx: 好滴  我这周末应该有空迁移数据   不知道为啥装了php-apc memcache, redis 后服务器就不太稳定了。。
<phoenixlzx> cherrot:  内存不够了么？
<cherrot> phoenixlzx: 看看新主机如何吧 不行就考虑变更下套餐 么么哒
<archl> onlylove: RMS认为他认为的比暴利更重要
<onlylove> archl: 暴利是资本家的梦想
<cherrot> phoenixlzx: 一直没时间看呢还  但分配的内存记得都是32M
<cherrot> roylez: 主席你告别acfun了么。。
<archl> onlylove: 不是，是人类投机心理存在，多数人类都具备
<onlylove> archl: 你见中国古代的靠经商的家族，哪个讲求暴力了
<phoenixlzx> cherrot: 新机房硬盘和带宽都少了，但是网络好得多。性能的话，内存不够帮你加到1G就是了
<archl> onlylove:　暴利是相对的
<onlylove> archl: 投机倒把的，朝鲜战争坑了谁自己知道
<onlylove> cherrot: 土豪兔子，有钱买vps
<archl> onlylove: 你一个开放的怎么可能比封闭的赚得多
<cherrot> phoenixlzx:  无所谓  硬盘和带宽真心用不完~
<ssssss> phoenixlzx: 哪里的 vps ，速度怎么样
<archl> onlylove: 怎么坑蒙拐骗？
<phoenixlzx> cherrot: 嗯... 虽然买了四块1T的企业级SATA但是撑不住赞助啊...
<phoenixlzx> cherrot: 组成RAID10之后去掉备份空间就只有1700G了
<archl> phoenixlzx: 还在卖？
<cherrot> onlylove: 挺方便的啊  只是家里连接不稳定。。
<phoenixlzx> archl: 嗯呢～最近搞活动来着
<archl> phoenixlzx: 建立新城市吧。
<cherrot> phoenixlzx: 我帮你拉活去~
<archl> 　lol
<phoenixlzx> archl: 哈？
<phoenixlzx> cherrot: 看我们新主页如何 https://www.ultrakvm.com
 * archl 现在梦想建立新城市
<^k^> phoenixlzx: ⇪ UltraKVM - Professional KVM Virtualization Provider
<phoenixlzx> = =
<cherrot> phoenixlzx: 有变化咩？ 这个上线很久了吧
<phoenixlzx> cherrot: 因为一直联系不到你啊！我以为你不知道
<archl> 有了新城市，就没有那么多老规则了。。。
<ssssss> phoenixlzx: 72 是年？
<cherrot> phoenixlzx: lol ~   我是消失了很久。。。
<phoenixlzx> ssssss: 原价72人民币每月....
<cherrot> ssssss: 想多了亲
<ssssss> cherrot: 次哦，乃用这么土豪的 vps
<phoenixlzx> cherrot: 你清空下缓存... 我觉得这个上线没多长时间啊
<phoenixlzx> 草... 这么说下次我搞个openvz虚拟化的然后使劲超卖一台机器卖个200份一份每月10块钱我看谁还说这vps土豪啊坑爹啊什么的
<ssssss> 看了
<phoenixlzx> 至于到底坑不坑，自己知道
<archl> 真土豪啊。
<phoenixlzx> 双路E5+256G内存可以买到500份什么的
<phoenixlzx> 而且全是内存512 1G的
<archl> openvz的到底哪里慢呐。
<onlylove> archl: 开放的比封闭的赚得多的典型是arm
<archl> g openvz
<phoenixlzx> openvz一点都不慢你知道么...
<cherrot> phoenixlzx: 至少上线了一个月左右了吧？ 淫家一直默默的关注着你 讨厌~
<^k^> archl: openvz http://lmgtfy.com/ Aug 2, 2013 |...| |OpenVZ| is container-based virtualization for Linux. |OpenVZ| creates multiple secure, isolated Linux containers (otherwise known as VEs or |...|
<onlylove> archl: 虽然arm自己赚的不如intel
<phoenixlzx> openvz 是最快的linux虚拟化了
<phoenixlzx> cherrot: =3=
<archl> onlylove: 呃你说的是对谁开放了
<phoenixlzx> 不过 openvz 实际上不算真正的虚拟化
<cherrot> phoenixlzx: 比最初的版本清新多了
<onlylove> archl: arm相对intel就是开放的
<phoenixlzx> cherrot: 古嘿嘿～
<archl> onlylove: 不是，是使用产品的
<archl> 中间件一般不好比。
 * cherrot 暂离  又要开会
<onlylove> archl: 红帽和suse都拿linux来卖
<onlylove> archl: 二次开发算使用不
<archl> onlylove: 赚钱不够多1啊
<onlylove> archl: 但是实际上红帽和suse好像还是不如微软赚的多
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<archl> onlylove: 因为相当于赞助对手了。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 有好事没
<roylez> cherrot: 墙外面速度慢
<archl> roylez: 嗯。钩子
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 阳光普照
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 要不要台历，看手机，我给你快递一份？
<jusss> 这一个多星期了，内核怎么不更新了？难道他们都放假了？上一个月更新版本多快呀
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 是多少？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我在泰国呢....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ....公干？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 爽的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 带爹妈玩
<jusss> roylez: 你终于下定决心要做女人了？
<adam8157> roylez: 祝手术安全成功
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哦...阳光普照可以选...要是要我帮你拿，就短信我员工号
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 要是要台历，就给个你家地址...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 是什么选项？
<jusss> roylez: 再去趟韩国，回来嫁个高富帅
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 阳光普照个台历？他老母....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 傻的很，会去自己看email
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不是，台历是我lp单位...
<MeaCulpa> 有的是
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 别啊，我明摆着看不了邮件
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那就等着自动分配好了
<archl> roylez: 好好玩。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 擦，明说什么选项啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 蛋糕，剃须刀，干果，橄榄油+意面，等等
<MeaCulpa> 鸡，冻肉
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不给钱了么？全给这些东西？
<freeflying> roylez, 乐乐
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我预定了4月份普及岛Racha...到时候一起登台阿
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 钱...
<adam8157> 啊? IBM竟然还分年货???
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 滞销货，捞回扣的
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 又去普吉啊
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 没去过
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 去看看咯...我还是喜欢长滩，我娃娃喜欢鱼，应该去印度洋...比如马尔代夫
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 有钱
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我连捞回扣的都没有
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 去苏梅吧
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 普吉人太多
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 不去
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: Racha人不多的
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我还是喜欢长滩...
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 菲律宾不靠谱
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 是阿，那么好的地方怎么被阿菲占了
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 东南亚度假最佳就是泰国了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 菲律宾的外号是不是猴子来着
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: ...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 眼睛猴？那在Cebu
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 或者越南的是猴子？
<archl> roylez: 不知道。
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 日本的服务倒是最好, 性价比差了点
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我儿子喜欢鱼...这得印度洋，或者大宝礁...
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 日本不方便
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 冲绳水族馆牛逼，但是很远交通不方便
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 可惜archl回来了，不然去袋鼠国
<MeaCulpa> 下班下班
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 上海直飞啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 巴布亚新几内亚
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
<onlylove> adam8157: 其实可以去太平洋上那三大群岛么
<gfrog> freeflying: 肿么用juju deploy一个指定版本的charm啊？ 下载回来加repository参数嘛？
<freeflying> gfrog, bzr checkout revision, 然后deploy local的
<onlylove> adam8157: 不过那好像是美属？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 米胖.....
<adam8157> onlylove: 不是吧
<ssssss> MeaCulpa: 福利好多哦
<cherrot> roylez: 嗯哪  木有办法。。。 要是有香港机房还可以考虑下
<onlylove> adam8157: 独立了？米克罗尼西亚，波利尼西亚，美拉尼西亚？
<gfrog> freeflying: 了解
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋，在家玩蛋呢？
<adam8157> roylez: 上班呢
<adam8157> roylez: 现在泰国免签了没?
<gfrog> adam8157: 难道你要去做手术？
<adam8157> gfrog: 用用passport
<cherrot> adam8157: 我一直以为你是功 hamo 是受  原来你们一直欺骗了我
<adam8157> cherrot: 嗯?
<cherrot> adam8157: 我错了 么么哒
<onlylove> cherrot: 请允悲
<perr> binggo
<adam8157> perr: 多了个g
<perr> adam8157: why
<freeflying> cherrot, lol
<onlylove> perr: bingo
<adam8157> perr: no reason
<freeflying> cherrot, 他俩可以变换的
<cherrot> freeflying: 我不说话 ;)
 * perr 表示一直用binggo
<onlylove> freeflying: 考虑下cherrot的人身安全，就这样吧
 * perr 偶尔出错会bingo
<adam8157> perr: 颤音ban
<adam8157> 颤音版
<freeflying> perr, bingo是有来历的, 类似于我们的五子棋
<freeflying> 正好是5个
 * perr 谢谢你们,此binggo非彼binggo
<onlylove> bing go?
 * perr 你看我有打错了,此binggo非彼并哦
<onlylove> 难道是这么念
<perr> onlylove: 乃真聪明
<adam8157> perr: 查查字典吧
<perr> adam8157: why
<onlylove> perr: 因为字典会互相打架
<onlylove> perr: 你会发现bingo的四种拼法
<perr> onlylove: 大家的bingo不是好bingo
<perr> s/大家/打架
<onlylove> perr: 没啥，打架的是字典
<roylez> adam8157: 淘宝办签证，没压力
<roylez> adam8157: 原来蛋蛋在公司玩蛋呢
<freeflying> roylez, 淘宝能办美国H1B不
<roylez> freeflying: 渣国的办不了
<freeflying> roylez, 袋鼠国呢
<roylez> freeflying: 也不行...
<freeflying> roylez, 尼玛淘宝弱爆了
<archl> freeflying　去美国签旅游容易吧？
<onlylove> archl: 据说签啥都不容易，但是你只要签下美国，去别的国家就轻松了
<archl> onlylove:　不是啊。
<archl> onlylove: 签美国应该不难的吧。
<archl> onlylove: 我周围没听说过拒签的
<onlylove> archl: 反正我听说美国和日本签证，你只要签过，去别的国家都好办
<archl> onlylove: 呃。有么
<onlylove> archl: 应该主要是欧洲国家吧……
<archl> onlylove: 你可以申请某开源会议参加，然后要个邀请书，
<archl> onlylove: 若你想去欧洲
<onlylove> archl: 然后直接签了德国？
<onlylove> archl: 欧洲是有申根协议的，有很多国家吧
<onlylove> archl: 反正你只要签了一个申根国，其他申根国免签
<archl> onlylove: 除了英国，你要签了一个欧盟国家基本欧洲游览，签了英国，全欧盟游览
<archl> onlylove: 非欧盟的不算数
<archl> onlylove: 德国，保障　391 欧元。
<onlylove> archl: 机票么，391欧，才4000块的样子
<archl> onlylove: 不是，是低保
<onlylove> archl: 一个月？
<archl> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> archl: 我一直想知道转遍欧盟要多久，毕竟是一个大洲，虽然面积和中国差不多大，但是想想中国想走遍也不容易
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37934
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 华硕展示Windows和Android双系统的Transformer Book Duet
<archl> onlylove: 我不明白看风景的浏览有什么意思
<gfrog> freeflying: 艾玛，cloud连着来了两位女同胞
<onlylove> archl: 各有各的好处啊
<onlylove> archl: 有些风景确实很好看的
<archl> gfrog　要求抱抱
<onlylove> archl: 但是有的地方就是看文化了
<gfrog> archl: 滚粗
<archl> gfrog你啊
<archl> gfrog　不是我
<gfrog> archl: 滚粗
<archl> onlylove: 这样啊。不知道。
<archl> onlylove: 1月10日，北京到香港机票5元啊。。。
<archl> onlylove: 晕倒。。。
<archl> onlylove: 你可以去香港旅游一天回来。
<archl> 2天。
<archl> onlylove: 新加坡10元。。。
<archl> onlylove: 往返，16-19号。
<archl> only
<archl> onlylove: 法兰克福往返北京8元钱。
<archl> onlylove: 这是什么状态。。。
<imtxc> archl: 过年呢
<archl> imtxc: 。。。
<imtxc> archl: 所以便宜？
<archl> imtxc: 那些过年在北京的比如　imadper　绝对好啊
<onlylove> archl: 8欧我信，8块没门
<imtxc> archl: 那倒是
<archl> onlylove: 你不信你自己搜？
<onlylove> archl: 应该是80欧
<archl> onlylove: 巴黎到伦敦14人民币
<archl> onlylove: 　http://flight.qunar.com/　自己看
<^k^> archl: ⇪ 【去哪儿网】机票查询,特价机票,打折飞机票-去哪儿网Qunar.com
<archl> onlylove: 都是各种特价。为了玩儿的
<archl> onlylove: 到中国过年的机票这么廉价不正常啊。
<archl> onlylove: 吃晚饭了，已经被票贩子抢光了
<freeflying> gfrog, 哦
 * archl 想尝试一下蘑菇，然后舀了一勺倾在米饭上。然后，我就把米饭倒掉了
<Niac> 好冷啊
<onlylove> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/267454.htm
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 英特尔宣布正式将McAfee更名为Intel Security_McAfee_cnBeta.COM
<archl> onlylove: intel 在帮微软补漏
<archl> onlylove: intel又开始了和微软的互助
<October21> 几经易主啊
<onlylove> 倒是macfee现在咋样了
<archl> onlylove: 应该没变吧。
<archl> onlylove: 你去dell网上定制可以买
<archl> onlylove: 预装试用版？
<onlylove> archl: 我说的是macfee本人，去年逃亡的那个
<archl> 哦。。。不知道
<October21> g macfee
<^k^> October21: macfee http://lmgtfy.com/ McAfee solutions deliver complete virus protection and Internet security. Download McAfee anti-virus and anti-spyware software to protect against the latest |...|
<October21> g anti-spyware
<^k^> October21: anti-spyware http://lmgtfy.com/ Designed not to conflict with your existing |anti|-|spyware| or anti-virus solution! Repair broken Internet Connections, Desktops, Registry Editing and more with our |...|
<archl> October21: 建立城市。怎么才能吸引人呐。
<October21> 什么城市？
<archl> October21: 自己建造城市
<archl> October21: 所有城市都是被旧有势力划分了。
<October21> 模拟City 我没玩过啊
<archl> October21: 那么多讨厌的元素，必须重新来。
<archl> October21: 说真的，真实的
<October21> 福利好啊
<archl> October21: 没可能。
<archl> October21: 福利就是靠老人的储备。
<October21> archl: 那你应该研究一下阶级的产生
<archl> October21: 要不现在吸血，要不去欧洲吸别人血。
<archl> October21: 研究那个脱离实际太多，人都考虑不到太远
<archl> October21: 阶级就是所有权
<archl> October21: 有什么用什么，阶级就产生了
<October21> 我的愚见是现在的社会是个妥协的产物
<October21> 要控制，没那麽容易
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 调教了下E17 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454364 统计信息: 发表于 由 tangmumao_wefls — 2014-01-07 19:11
<archl> October21:不是控制，而是依赖
<archl> October21: 所以需要一个新城市，尽量减少依赖
<October21> 那就去个啥都没的城市
<October21> 你想依赖都没有
<archl> October21: 对。
<October21> 一穷二白
<archl> October21: 一切重新造
<October21> archl: 解甲归田
<archl> October21　？
<October21> archl: 你多大啊？
<archl> October21: 太老了
<archl> October21: 你的2÷
<archl> 1.5倍
<October21> 怎么弃世厌世？
<October21> archl: 你知道我多大？
<archl> October21: 因为讨厌各种掩盖
<October21> archl: 我哲学逻辑差
<October21> 你的问题我无法提出有意义的见解
<archl> October21: 各种给人下绊以求生，还理所当然
<October21> archl: 那看你怎么理解？
<archl> October21: 经济学错了。
<October21> archl: 圣人都是悲天悯的
<October21> archl: 圣人都是悲天悯怀
<archl> 很多东西人并不是在意是否拥有，而是能否使用
<archl> October21: ...
<October21> archl: 你思考的问题太高了
<archl> October21: 我还是想，怎么叫出人建立城市。
<archl> October21: 肯定又是用可用的手段。。。
 * archl 有点受够了，所有东西都要充分利用这种心态。
<perr> test
<^k^> perr:点点点. 19:22 新年快乐 : 23.193天
<archl> perr: 新年快乐。。。
<archl> 话说为什么都说　test
<October21> 社会的形成是一群人的事，不是你一个人的事
<perr> archl: 同乐同乐
<jusss> 有没有人看过house of cards？13G,有点大，不知道该不该下
<perr_> archl: 看看 ^k^ 有没有反应,来验证链接
<perr> binggo
<liemehoc> 安卓手机遇到个怪事   /etc/init.d/下的脚本没法往/cache下写东西   但是可以往/data里写东西   是什么情况
<October21> ro
<October21> rw
<liemehoc> October21: 看过了  mount的是rw
<liemehoc> October21: 两个都是rw   一个能写  一个写不了   也没有任何报错
<October21> 怎么报错？那个sh太弱了
<liemehoc> October21: 比如没有权限写入什么的
<liemehoc> October21: 装了busybox
<October21> 可能要解决权限问题
<October21> 如果是cm的rom话，可能可以搞定
<liemehoc> 而且/cache下的东西每次重启都会清空    这正常吗
<liemehoc> 不是cm的rom
<October21> liemehoc: 那估计不好搞
<October21> 我不是android开发的
<October21> 我只是root时看了下
<liemehoc> 我试试在init.d里remount一下
<October21> 打算换cm
<liemehoc> 我也想换啊   没有啊
<October21> 我看到别人cm的rom用init.d挂swap文件
<October21> liemehoc: 找相同主板的cm
<liemehoc> October21: 我的rom也有init.d    也能执行
<October21> 我也不了解底层
<liemehoc> /dev/block/mtdblock5 /cache yaffs2 rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime 0 0
<liemehoc> 这个是init.d脚本打印的mount信息
<liemehoc> 说明已经正确挂载了
<mao> linuc
<liemehoc> /dev/block/mtdblock6 /data yaffs2 rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime 0 0
<liemehoc> 这是/data的   一模一样啊
<October21> liemehoc: 你想在手机上做什么？
<October21> 我是对底层不了解，不会弄
<liemehoc> October21: 想把dalvik缓存移到/cache下
<October21> 那就data目录
<liemehoc> October21: ?
<liemehoc> October21: 想把/data/dalvik-cache移到/cache/dalvik-cache
<October21> liemehoc: 你有busybox 那就试试 df 命令
<October21> 我的 /data有 2G
<October21>  /cache 295M
<October21> 我没查android文件结构
<October21> 不过可以看出 /data 很大
<October21> liemehoc: 你奈何舍近求远
<liemehoc> October21: c8500  机身内存小
<October21> 独辟蹊径
<liemehoc> October21: 我的/data只有100+M
<liemehoc> October21: T T
<October21>  /cache 呢？
<October21> 我N880E也小啊
<October21> 我感觉/cache是开机才出现的
<October21> 而且有可能在你的操作发生后
<October21> 所以不奏效
<October21> 另外我觉得你的思路不好，dalvik-cache是必须有的
<October21> 但每次都产生一次，你开机得多慢啊
<liemehoc> \/cache 有70+M
<October21> 挂swap比这靠谱
<liemehoc> 但是init.d的脚本能打印出/cache的mount信息
<liemehoc> 说明那个时候已经成功挂载了
<October21> 我个人觉得cache目录挂在data目录下了
<October21> 至少我的机子上表现是这样
<liemehoc> October21: 我的没有啊   T T
<liemehoc> October21: 但是开机以后用root账户是可以做的
<liemehoc> 可能还是权限问题
<October21> 我机身内存4G，data 2G sdcard 2G
<October21> 就是这样，系统4.0.4
<October21> 2.3没研究过
<liemehoc> 不把sdcard分到data里？
<liemehoc> 你一装外置的sdcard内置的就被mount掉了
<October21> 这是我df 的结果
<liemehoc> 完全浪费啊
<October21> dalvik-cache是一定会存在的。除非你不安装app
<October21> 搬家不是 good idea
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 20:20 新年快乐 : 23.152天
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:他们不怕雨淋吗? : 姥姥年龄大了,脑子也不是特别好使了,在日常生活当中经常会闹一些笑话……有一天,姥姥终于禁不住问我:"孙女,电视里说局布地方有雷阵雨,可天天在那可以看到江主席他们,他们不怕让雨给淋坏了……"
<aarch_debug> 怎样在运行时修改hadoop.tmp.dir的路径。我知道在conf/core-site.xml下的配置文件可以改，但是我们现在不能改这个，想在运行时改。试的两种方法，一个是执行时命令行加-Dhadoop.tmp.dir="XXX/XXX/tmp"，另一种是在代码里conf.set("hadoop.tmp.dir", "/XXX/XXX/tmp");但是好像都不行。。指定的tmp里面都没有数据，不知道是不是哪里还漏了什么。
<aarch_debug> 转发
<liemehoc> android还有没有其他启动脚本了啊
<liemehoc> 除了init.d以外
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 有没有什么gui方式的，能和unity结合的todo list 或者项目管理软件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454365 如题。 之前一直用着 vim 脚步管理一些东西；感觉很傻的样子。不够自动化。 求介绍方便并且可视化的工具。 统计信息: 发表于 由 sarrow — 2014-01-07 20:53
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • kubuntu 13.10 NetworkManager一拨pppoe就崩溃 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454366 rt，而且就再也不能启动了。重启后不拨号也启动不了。不得已重装了一次系统，装好一拨号又不行了。 没用过pppoeconf，新装的系统也是一样，感觉应该是bug或者是我网卡（有线）的
<^k^>  ─> 问题。 求问各位哪能看它的错误日志吗？或者有一样问题的坛友吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 runapp — 2014-01-07 20:55
<figo> 一款软件，像词典，能够下载文本和语音，可以连续播放，也可以点不认识的单词就能看到解释。忘了软件的名字，望指点。谢谢！
<aarch_debug> ....
<aarch_debug> 元宵节灯谜会这么早就到了?
<abc_> figo, stardic
<aarch_debug> abc_: stardic可以连续播放??????????!!!!!!!!!
<aarch_debug> abc_: stardic还有这么凶残的功能?????
<figo> 谢谢，abc_
<abc_> aarch_debug, 啥是连续播放？
<abc_> figo, 不客气～
<aarch_debug> abc_: <figo> 一款软件，像词典，能够下载文本和语音，可以连续播放，也可以点不认识的单词   figo 说的呀
<aarch_debug> abc_: stardic能连续播放?
<figo> 应该不是stardict吧
<aarch_debug> figo: stardic, 不是 "像字典", 他就是字典
<aarch_debug> 存储
<abc_> figo, 能不能解释下什么是连续播放
<aarch_debug> cc abc_
<figo> 软件的功能是可以下载小说的文本和语音
<aarch_debug> tts?
<abc_> 囧rz
<aarch_debug> figo: 你是需要tts?
<figo> 可以像听书一样听小说，也可以点不认识的单词，然后就会出现解释
<figo> 不是tts，真人语音
<aarch_debug> figo: ...
<figo> 和听书差不多，但是可以有单个单词的发音
 * aarch_debug 只知道很多网站都可以下载到妹子盛情并茂的朗读色情小说的录音....
<figo> ...
<October21> aarch_debug: 你有此癖好？
<aarch_debug> October21: 没有, 不过这比看av还稍微好点儿倒是
<October21> 不觉明厉
<zaimatzo`> 大家好
<^k^> zaimatzo`:点点点. 21:08 新年快乐 : 23.119天
<zaimatzo`> 你们可以看到我打的字吗？
<October21> 可以
<mao> 。。。
<October21> 欢迎
<zaimatzo`> ^k^, 这是机器人吗？
<zaimatzo`> 自动问好我
<October21> zaimatzo`: 是的
<zaimatzo`> 啊
<zaimatzo`> 很有意思
<aarch_debug> October21: 请搜索: 叶倩彤
<^k^> zaimatzo`, 不是真的我是一个真正的机器人。 21:09 新年快乐 : 23.118天
<zaimatzo`> 它的操作是什么？
<zaimatzo`> 哈哈哈
<October21> 25岁女子长期上网发布色情小说获刑_新闻中心_新浪网
<figo> ...
<October21> figo: 你找的软件不太可能在linux下有
<figo> 难道我记错了？
<figo> 你这么一说好像是这么回事
<October21> aarch_debug: 涨知识了，原来我国也有这麽有名的声优
<aarch_debug> October21: 你知道的太少.
<aarch_debug> October21: 这么有名, 你都不知道...
<zaimatzo`> 你说的那条新闻是真的吗？
<zaimatzo`> October21:
<October21> zaimatzo`: 我不知道
<October21> 我随便搜到的
<October21> 在网络这个虚拟的情色世界里，叶倩彤被冠以“中国第一声优”的称号，“酥人入骨，淫而不色”背后，是中国首例网上制作传播淫秽电子信息犯罪。
<archl> October21: 你要捧得小黑人奖杯么
<October21> 啥奖，我不知道啊
<archl> October21: 小金人奖杯是啥。
<archl> g 小金人
<^k^> archl: 小金人 http://lmgtfy.com/ 米高梅电影公司的艺术总监塞德里克·吉邦斯（Cedric Gibbons）负责设计了这个现在 世界知名的|小金人|：一个手持宝剑站立在电影胶片卷轴上的骑士。胶片卷轴上的5根 |...|
<archl> October21: 就是小金人，变抹黑的意思
<October21> 我抹黑了什么？
<archl> October21: 不是动词啊。
<archl> October21: 只是形容你刚才传递的新闻
<October21> 我很无辜啊。我接触网络晚
<archl> October21: ...
 * archl 拜 lainme
<archl> cherrot: 这个　smartQQ已经比我上次用的时候壕很多了
<archl> 中国的娱乐节目公然侮辱外国人。
<archl> 30打不过一个
 * aarch_debug 困了, 碎叫去
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:厕所 : 有一天小华到小明家玩小华突然想上厕所就跟小明说:[小明厕所借我一下。]小明回答:[不行你借走了我们家就没有马厕所了。]
<maplebeats> cherrot: 小受，你又来了呀
<cherrot> maplebeats: 妈蛋 老子还在公司呢
<maplebeats> cherrot: 喜闻乐见
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 怎么从优盘装ubuntu？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454367 本人小白 想尝试ubuntu 在别人的联想电脑上可以用优盘装 我的是四年前的hp本 引导项 出现usb hard driver 点击 就直接进入win8.1了 有关 uefi 也没明白 求助 统计信息: 发表于 由 xuanzi — 2014-01-07 22:02
<liemehoc> 在adb shell下怎么刷boot和recovery   悲剧了   fastboot和recovery都进不去了
<October21> fastboot工具
<liemehoc> October21: 根本进不了fastboot 。。。。
<liemehoc> 现在只有adb shell
<liemehoc> 有root权限
<October21> fastboot是个工具
<October21> 可以刷如rec
<liemehoc> October21: 我的意思是进不了bootloader
<October21> fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
<October21> fastboot flash boot boot.img
<liemehoc> October21: 这个我知道啊   现在进不了bootloader
<liemehoc> 只有adb shell
<liemehoc> 用dd写会不会出事啊
<October21> 我感觉你混乱了
<liemehoc> October21: 现在的情况是   adb reboot recovery和adb reboot bootloader都不起作用
<liemehoc> October21: 用机身硬按键也一样
<October21> fastboot boot recovery.img呢？
<October21> 从本地rec进入
<liemehoc> October21: fastboot要先把手机设置成fastboot才能用啊
<October21> fastboot boot recovery.img这个的意思是从本地的rec进入
<liemehoc> October21: 我现在adb reboot bootloader就直接跳过   开始引导os了
<October21> 不管手机的rec
<liemehoc> October21: 是的   但是前提需要手机进入fastboot模式
<October21> 怎么进入？
<liemehoc> adb reboot bootloader或者按机身上的硬按键组合
<liemehoc> 现在貌似boot也坏了   但是诡异的是居然可以进os
<October21> 进入Fastboot的方式是关机状态下按返回+开机.
<liemehoc> October21: 对   现在坏了  进不了   直接进入os
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手：今天装了ubuntukylin，鼠标就成了深井冰，一闪一闪的要不突然不见了， http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454368 鼠标一闪一闪的，要不突然不见了。请指导一下! 统计信息: 发表于 由 七份醉 — 2014-01-07 22:24
<October21> liemehoc: 我也不懂了
<October21> 我没刷rec 用fastboot boot recovery.img
<liemehoc> 现在我不知道在adb shell里能不能直接用dd写recovery
<October21> 后取得root权限的
<liemehoc> 我现在有root权限   但是rec和bootloader都坏了
<October21> 你需要找个开发的
<October21> 而不是乱试
<abineQ>  Valve Steam Machines大暴发
<liemehoc> 好吧
<abineQ> 一大波Steam OS主机来袭
<October21> liemehoc: rec和bootloader都坏了怎么进入系统的？
<October21> 我不理解这句话
<liemehoc> October21: 我也在郁闷这个   可能是坏了一部分   没影响os引导
<October21> 怎么坏的呢？
<liemehoc> October21: 不过rec跟启动是无关的
<liemehoc> October21: fdisk.....
<October21> rec存在于系统的那里？
<October21> 我想提取系统的rec
<liemehoc> October21: 应该不是   rec在另外个分区
<thorne_> 大家好 KDE下双显示器 两个显示器能否做到循环，就是说从一个显示器的边缘移后即进入另一个显示器
<jusss> thorne_: xrandr?
<abineQ> http://www.blogcdn.com/cn.engadget.com/media/2014/01/dsc08299-1.jpg
<abineQ> 看这个是树莓派不？
<abineQ> http://www.blogcdn.com/cn.engadget.com/media/2014/01/dsc08302-1.jpg
<perr> binggo
<abineQ> V社要崛起的节奏
<perr> v社为何物?
<gcell> perr: 书看了没？
<perr> gcell: 偶今天网上上了一晚上qq
<abineQ> N多厂家响应发布Valve Steam Machines游戏平台主机
<perr> s/网上/晚上
<perr> 个策略了
<perr> 个策略了
<gcell> 呵呵
<gcell> perr: wine还是webq？
<perr> gcell: 看了写评价,极高
<abineQ> perr:  是一家游戏平台
<perr> gcell: vbox+qq
<gcell> perr: 开vbox聊qq，代价太高了吧？
<maplebeats> 不是有lwqq么
<perr> gcell: 用longene的卡的要命,vbox不卡,但慢些
<gcell> vbox和wine相比，哪个效率高
<gcell> perr: 我这里一点都不卡啊
<perr> gcell: 我感觉vbox靠谱
<gcell> perr: 定是你配置有问题
<perr> gcell: 偶本没这个打算,装vbox想看要播放器支持的电视剧,被骗,就弄了qq
<gcell> 我还找来了longeneqq的去广告补丁，竟然成功打上了
<perr> gcell: 以前装的2013版狂吃cpu的
<perr> 就因为这个弄得X11卡
<gcell> perr: 现在也吃得较多，不过还可以接受
<archl> imtxc_away: baidu理财上线了啊
<perr> gcell: vbox我是欣然接受,整天开着
<gcell> vbox不吃CPU么？
<perr> gcell: 我看看
<perr> 现在开一个qq,双核都是0
<archl> perr怎么可能。。。
<perr> 26了
<archl> perr: 我这里什么都不干都会　1~3%
<perr> 30上下
<archl> adam8157: 买百度理财了没。
<adam8157> archl: 没
<archl> adam8157: 哦。hamo不在百度了
<adam8157> archl: 啥理财也不买
<archl> adam8157: 没钱了？
<archl> adam8157: 还是有更好地办法
 * adam8157 准备送掉apue v2 chn
<archl> adam8157: 看到法兰克福到北京的机票来回8元人民币啊，你可以座去法兰克福
<adam8157> archl: 穷啊思密达
<adam8157> test
<^k^> adam8157:点点点. 22:59 新年快乐 : 23.042天
<adam8157> archl: 那看到的
<adam8157> 哪
<archl> adam8157: 为啥写　test　。。。
<archl> adam8157: http://flight.qunar.com/
<^k^> archl: ⇪ 【去哪儿网】机票查询,特价机票,打折飞机票-去哪儿网Qunar.com
<archl> adam8157: 哦变16元了。
<abc_> g 法兰克福
<^k^> abc_: 法兰克福 http://lmgtfy.com/ |法兰克福|（德语：|Frankfurt|），正式全名为美因河畔|法兰克福|（|Frankfurt| am Main）， 以便與位於德國東部的奥得河畔|法兰克福|（|Frankfurt| an der Oder）區別。|法兰克福|是  |...|
<archl> adam8157: 还有柏林或慕尼黑到北京
<adam8157> archl: too big lag
<archl> adam8157: 。。。
<gcell> 开销和wine差不多
<perr> gcell: 偶是2GHz的处理器,要考虑这个
<gcell> 嗯
<archl> adam8157:  可以啊。去德国耍耍，然后回来
<archl> adam8157: 就花几千块
<perr> 2013那个直接吃掉了一个核,满满的,要是单核估计直接瘫了
 * perr 宁愿让qq卡点,也不要影响正常作业
<archl> g　离休
<archl> 什么，这怎么回事
<adam8157> test
<^k^> adam8157:点点点. 23:12 新年快乐 : 23.033天
#ubuntu-cn 2014-01-08
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 怎么弄无线上网呀ubuntu13.10 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454371 请大侠指点指点 刚装的系统不会玩 请大侠根据下面的信息详细指点指点 谢谢了 tianzhendong@ubuntu:~$ ifconfig eth0 Link encap:以太网 硬件地址 00:1a:4b:68:8c:78 inet 地址:192.168.1.111 广播:192.168.1.255 掩码:25
<jlzhang> hi
<^k^> jlzhang:点点点. 08:09 新年快乐 : 22.660天
<jlzhang> 只有22天了啊，真快～
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 号外！CentOS 宣布加入红帽公司！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454373 来自 CentOS 邮件列表的 消息 ：CentOS 项目将加入红帽公司，作为红帽公司开源和标准团队( http://community.redhat.com/ ) 的一部分，培养快速创新平台之外的下一代新兴技术。将于 Fedora 和 RHEL 生态系统一起
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:为什么叫学生 : 爸爸:"儿子,你上初中了,你知道你们为什么叫学生吗?"儿子:"我知道,我们只学生的东西,不学熟的东西！ "
<kingbo> hi
<^k^> kingbo:点点点. 08:54 新年快乐 : 22.629天
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:你别高兴太早了 : 上帝决定和撒旦举行一场足球赛,上帝对撒旦说:"我赢定了,因为我拥有世界上最好的球员。" 撒旦回答:"你别高兴太早了,我请的是中国裁判。"
<onlylove> 大事件，CentOS加入红帽了
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/47609/centos-join-redhat-forces
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 号外！CentOS 宣布加入红帽公司！ - 开源中国社区
 * iwwi 3.8.0-34-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 18:02:44 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 13.04 ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<gcell> linux下学C的话，哪个教程比较好？
<onlylove> 学毛线C，玩的开心就好
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/question/269399_140389
<^k^> ⇪ ti: LInux桌面的愚公精神 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 大量这样的SB的存在
<onlylove> 一个软件支持多个发行版咋了
<onlylove> apache mysql php不但支持多个发行版，还支持多个系统呢
<onlylove> 就算不说服务器软件，桌面 libreoffice firefox thunderbird
<onlylove> 哪个不是跨系统的
<onlylove> 自己不爱做或者没能力不说，说人家混乱
<gcell> onlylove: 这种月经贴，看看就好了，生个毛线气啊
<gcell> onlylove: 有这时间生气，不如多写提交几个bug，多打几个包
<onlylove> gcell: 这是月经？靠天天有好吧
<onlylove> gcell: 得给他好好补补，不然就失血过多死掉了
<gcell> onlylove: 嗯，说错了，是日经
<onlylove> gcell: 你要学c如果给你推荐the c programming language肯定会有人喷过时，所以你找个差不多的书看看就行了
<onlylove> gcell: 你要知道，一本书，如果能用最少的页数涵盖全部内容，那势必有很多细节顾不上，因为如果细节都给你讲，那就要很厚很厚，就像TCP/IP那样，砖头厚的书好几本
<gcell> onlylove: 嗯，多谢
<KAO> 砖头，牛津词典
<onlylove> KAO: 见过TCP/IP详解么
<MeaCulpa> .
<yunfan> onlylove: 确实发行版要打许多包很烦
<yunfan> 不过话说回来 如果你写py 那倒是没问题
<gcell> onlylove: 我以前在图书馆见过，很吓人，又大又厚
<MeaCulpa> "CentOS 宣布加入红帽公司" 这个动词的主题偶不明白，CentOS是个组织？
<onlylove> yunfan: 烦，那不是腾讯做不好qq的理由吧？firefox,libreoffice wirdshark stellarium
<onlylove> yunfan: 这些都跨系统吧
<yunfan> onlylove: 至少具体的开发人员很烦 会影响质量
<yunfan> onlylove: 而且你举的那几个软件 除了ff 我看不出其他的有什么好用的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 老实说，这些人的英文和中文都不咋样，于是就变成这样了
<onlylove> yunfan: 你不用而已，抓包的话tcpdump够用，但是wireshark够直观，stellarium纯粹看星星的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: :)
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
<onlylove> yunfan: 不说跨系统的，KDE和Gnome不都是跨好几个发行版嘛
<yunfan> onlylove: 那是你个人感觉
 * MeaCulpa KDE è·¨OS... sort of
<yunfan> 你觉得好用的不见得别人也觉得好用嘛
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以那个吐槽的根本就在乱喷
<eexpress> 同win比，k/g的确是不同的系统。lol
<yunfan> onlylove: 我觉得问题确实存在 你不能老说别人日经
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我win上面就有KDE
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 那相当于虚拟机。对于win用户来说。
<yunfan> 何况说的人又不是同一个人  谈不上日经
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 不过，有用的东西不多，也不太好用...
<onlylove> yunfan: 问题确实存在，确实混乱，但是他就是日经
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: native
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 这是我们才说native。
<eexpress> 是吧
<yunfan> abi么
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 关键是Linux用户要求KDE有很多妖货功能，使得KDE越来越乱，没法全部跨系统
<eexpress> k是乱
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: Qt可以就行了
<yunfan> KDE是个巨无霸哈 还好我不用
<MeaCulpa> 没办法，下面乱
<eexpress> 尤其乱改.fontconfi
<eexpress> g
<MeaCulpa> K大，G乱
<eexpress> 都乱。所以要统一到freedesktop.org才行
<alvin_rxg> Title: www (@ freedesktop.org)
<MeaCulpa> 管他呢，俺们自顾自瓦片，盒子
<yunfan> 准备试试awesome
<eexpress> 你真适合于win的bin。 MeaCulpa lol
<MeaCulpa> linux下面瓦片，win下面盒子
<onlylove> yunfan: 腾讯那事情，纯属自找的，开放下协议，一堆人帮忙搞
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不可能的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: QQ是一个大平台，不是简单的IM
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 所以说自找的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: win下面盒子？
<MeaCulpa> QQ一开始就是一个网游综合平台的需求
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: blackbox
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你说得对
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: blackbox有win？
<yunfan> 而且要防骚扰
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: win下面也有平铺，win 3.1更是平铺始祖
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 一直有
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: msn , icq 啥的还讲协议，还是个im, QQ一直是个综合平台，udp包狂发
<eexpress> 平铺始祖，是win的前身吧
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 只有Skype是这个级别的
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: hmm...大概吧，win自己都是抄的么
<eexpress> win自己是买的嘛
<eexpress> 之前直接是平铺
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: bb4win, 很早就从blackbox里fork出来，作win版本，简单好用，我和主席都用
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 哦……我在用openbox，没见过blackbox长啥样
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: openbox臃肿罗嗦，还扯上xml, 吾等不屑
<eexpress> box的，都CDE那种风格。丑
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 应该说对那些整天没事对着桌面看的人来说，丑
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 办正事的人，不在乎那个
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 再说桌面背景可以好看点嘛...
<eexpress> 现在都不办正事
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 就像那些说gentoo编译麻烦的，是整天没事对着编译输出看的脑抽
<eexpress> 起步的时候，办正事，学习，直接fvwm蛮好
<eexpress> 不看界面
<eexpress> 也不在乎
<gcell> eexpress 又开始推荐他的 fvwm了
<eexpress> 我从不推荐。
<gcell> 嗯，只是介绍
<MeaCulpa> 还是平铺吧，省事
<onlylove> 吵吵毛，干正事的不在乎界面的用瓦片
<eexpress> 偶尔说一次
<eexpress> 瓦片没quackconsole方便
<gcell> 屏幕大的fvwm可能更有感觉
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我虽然用瓦片，但是很少一个workspace里面有2个窗口..
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 那个更不方便
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那为啥
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 懒
<eexpress> 很方便啊。热键激活
<eexpress> 又不是只term才热键
<MeaCulpa> 要毛热键，转么留几个WS放 term就好
<gcell> 原来被ee忽悠着去尝试过opera，fvwm，最后后来还是没能坚持下来
<MeaCulpa> 我16个ws
<eexpress> 说了嘛，不特指term
<eexpress> 切换ws，最不舒服。
<eexpress> 虽然之前是鼠标穿越，切换。都不舒服
<MeaCulpa> 我屏幕小~
<eexpress> gcell: 人性问题
<eexpress> 要是fvwm再精简点，并带上自己的边框渲染。我就会推荐。
<iMadper> eexpress: 神早!
<eexpress> iMadper: 嗯。你迟到了
<eexpress> 扣工资
<MeaCulpa> opera不适合平铺
<iMadper> eexpress: 没有, 我到的比我老板还早
<eexpress> 。
<onlylove> eexpress: 你可以精简下嘛
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:老外学生初学中文 : 有个外国学生初学中文,十分吃力。 这天,老师问他:"如果我想让某人到这边来,用中文怎么说?" "这边请。"外国学生一字一顿地说。 老师听了满意地点了点头,"那么,如果我想让某人出去,用中文怎么说?" 外国学生眨眨眼睛,说:"首先,我走
<^k^>  ─> 出去,然后对他说:'这边请／
<eexpress> onlylove: 等我变上游？
<onlylove> eexpress: 嗯，fork个精简版的fvwm
<eexpress> 没这水平。里面嵌套的模块，很复杂
<eexpress> 而模块，基本用不上的。却还是要留各种接口
<gcell> eexpress: 这就是程序员和一般用户的需求不同了，用作工作和娱乐的目的不同
<eexpress> gcell: 其实可以自己画边框的。只是当时没想做，现在又更不想做了。可以画各种精美的边框（自从cairo库出来后）
<onlylove> gcell: 其实linux下面的娱乐很可怜很少的
<yunfan> 在想 有没有 fuse类似的api for javascript
<yunfan> onlylove: 只是没有你熟悉的而已
<iwii> linux 下面的amule 不错
<onlylove> yunfan: 是啊是啊，我又不玩FPS游戏
<onlylove> yunfan: 能来个native的魔兽啥的不
<eexpress> onlylove: 娱乐，就是指游戏？
<onlylove> eexpress: 对我来说就是
<onlylove> eexpress: 如果游戏都不算娱乐，那啥算
<eexpress> 那还是有。只是小众，开发者不持久。
<eexpress> 娱乐还可以是其他方面嘛
<eexpress> 开源的游戏，很容易加外挂的。不能持久发展。
<yunfan> onlylove: 魔兽没有  魔兽这种类型的有 我还玩过 风格都是魔兽的
<onlylove> 又没要求开源
<gcell> onlylove: 对于我这种不玩游戏的人来说，娱乐项目和win下面没有区别
<yunfan> gcell: eexpress 你们不能通过消灭需求来解决需求
<eexpress> 不玩游戏的人，不玩游戏的能算是“人”？ lol
<gcell> onlylove: 可以看视频、听歌、聊qq，看网页、看小说，足够了
<yunfan> 但是我知道 onlylove 那个说法很有问题
<onlylove> gcell: 看片啥的，新片出来，看完了就没了，聊qq？多无聊
<gcell> eexpress: 不喜欢玩游戏，怎么破？
<yunfan> 他不过是因为以前在win平台娱乐 所以总想玩那些老游戏而已
<eexpress> gcell: 没激情？
<yunfan> 就好像我就喜欢玩cs 虽然lin上有urbanterror 还是觉得不满意一样
<eexpress> ut如果不是外挂害的，比cs好多了啊。
<zhpeng> centos加入redhat了
<gcell> eexpress: 主要是不喜欢玩网游，很费时间，单机版现在又已经慢慢淘汰了，所以很少玩
<eexpress> gcell: 单机才耐玩啊。只是现在的单机，水平越来越差了，不注重可玩性了。
<gcell> eexpress: 以前我有很多喜欢的单机游戏，大部分都可以用wine 跑起来，所以Linux的游戏完全可以满足我
<eexpress> 那就好嘛
<yunfan> 主要是感觉问题
<yunfan> 有情感因素
<yunfan> 我就很想在lin上玩原生的红警2
<yunfan> 考虑到westwood不久前开源了红警1
<yunfan> 估计再过10年 我的愿望就可以达成了
<onlylove> yunfan: 我现在就玩玩模拟器了
<eexpress> 红警设计差，不如C&C
<zhpeng> ****
<onlylove> eexpress: 红警1的英文不就是command&conquer么
<eexpress> 2个游戏啊
<gcell> onlylove: 明显是两个
<gcell> onlylove: 完全不同风格啊
<onlylove> gcell: 我知道是俩……
<eexpress> gcell: 估计 onlylove 出生的时候，C&C过时了。 lol
<gcell> eexpress: 囧
<onlylove> 瞎闹，我高中的时候还看过大众软件对c&c3的介绍
<eexpress> 3啊。。。。
<gcell> ……
<onlylove> 3咋了
<onlylove> 95年我还在玩basic
<eexpress> 学习机上玩的basic?
<Guest____> 小霸王学习机
<onlylove> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Command_%26_Conquer
<^k^> ⇪ t: Command & Conquer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<onlylove> 明显有红警系列
<gcell> 小霸王上面确实实有basic
<onlylove> Command & Conquer: Red Alert, released on October 31, 1996, is set in an alternate universe 1950s and was originally made to be the prequel to Command & Conquer
<eexpress> 等你全部玩过，就知道了。经典游戏的后续版本，都不是一个风格了。
<MeaCulpa> RA算是C n C 外传？特别版本？
<eexpress> 像魔兽，2才好玩。到3的时候，我都没安装。太次了。
<AArch64> eexpress: 不一定哦~ diablo的后续, diabloII还是很赞的.
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: prequel
<AArch64> eexpress: 魔兽争霸的后续也很赞~
<AArch64> eexpress: FF的后续版本里也不少精品哦~ FFx FFx-II
<onlylove> AArch64: ee不玩FF的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: RA 是 c&c玩法 只不过换了场景而已
<AArch64> onlylove: 所以呢? 有什么关系?
<yunfan> 就好像星际的引擎 种族变了
<gcell> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/267608.htm
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 魅族白永祥:Ubuntu/LTE版MX3均在研发中_Meizu 魅族_cnBeta.COM
<MoveMyAss> help
<onlylove> 刚知道红警居然是1950时候的事情
<freeflying> AArch64, 玩这么高端的东西
<AArch64> freeflying: 啥?
<onlylove> MoveMyAss: 乱叫不但没人帮你，还有可能被踢掉
<freeflying> aarch64
<AArch64> freeflying: 哦, 不玩
<MoveMyAss> help
<MoveMyAss> ss
<freeflying> AArch64, 帽帽里搞arm的人多吗
<AArch64> freeflying: 名字叫这个, 不代表玩这个嘛~
<AArch64> freeflying: 国内没有.
<AArch64> freeflying: 叫蛋蛋也不一定要玩xx嘛~
<MoveMyAss> onlylove: 我去 敲help跑这个channel里了
<onlylove> MoveMyAss: 就知道你在乱敲，早应该找op把你踢掉
<yunfan> AArch64: 好比喻
<eexpress> 昨天听到一个成语。通宵打蛋。
<AArch64> eexpress: ...
<AArch64> yunfan: :-)
<huntxu> 乃們有黑蛋蛋
<yunfan> 大概是因为蛋蛋没来把 huntxu
<onlylove> huntxu: 没啥，蛋蛋还没来
<eexpress> huntxu: 才在帖子里面问了你一个问题。赶紧去看。lol
<huntxu> yunfan: 蛋蛋挂馬甲
<huntxu> eexpress: 不堪
<huntxu> eexpress: 不看
<eexpress> ,
<imtxc> eexpress: ....
<huntxu> eexpress: 你問的問題，都暴露出一個成語
<huntxu> “為老不尊”
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/267565.htm  这个不错
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ [组图]中兴模块化概念手机亮相 硬件自定义_Cellphones 手机_cnBeta.COM
<huntxu> #黑一片
<eexpress> 蛋蛋太舒服了，每天睡到自然醒。
<eexpress> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd
<huntxu> 然後就去找hamo gaoji
<eexpress> 好吧。截图留存。
<eexpress> 叫蛤蟆出来
<yunfan> 有没有散热好的固态的绝缘材料？
<onlylove> eexpress: 你那帖子地址发来看看
<eexpress> onlylove: 聊天的最后
<huntxu> yunfan: 陶瓷散熱算怎樣的？
<eexpress> yunfan: 绝缘的，，，是有。很高级的。航空的。
<onlylove> yunfan: 笔记本里面用的那种硅胶算不算？不是硅脂
<AArch64> 硅胶...隆胸的吧. 笔记本里面有硅胶?
<AArch64> 硅脂?
<eexpress> 陶瓷的，是物理散热吧
<huntxu> AArch64: 你隆過的樣子？！
<eexpress> 靠结构散热的？
<AArch64> huntxu: 恩, 我帮你隆过
<eexpress> huntxu: 估计这是蛤蟆的马甲，你小心。
<huntxu> 神用的名詞，好高端
<eexpress> 小心蛤蟆人肉灭你
<huntxu> eexpress: 肯定不是，蛤蟆一出場總是先自黑一陣
<onlylove> AArch64: http://baike.baidu.com/view/1578512.htm
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 导热硅胶_百度百科
<AArch64> 我擦, 还真有用硅胶
<onlylove> yunfan: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.37.FhF4Ei&id=20697212367
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 当前位置： 电脑硬件/显示器/电脑周边 > 其他电脑周边 > 其它周边 诚邀您对新版详情页进行反馈， 查看详情 价格:25.00 元
<onlylove> yunfan: 这样的，笔记本里面经常有用的
<eexpress> 其实用活体，最散热。硅胶干嘛。。
<yunfan> onlylove: 我想的是 用这种东西填充电子设备里的空隙
<onlylove> yunfan: 填成实心的？
<gcell> 这种导热硅胶有用吗？
<onlylove> yunfan: 再就是听说一种叫液体金属的散热材料，扣CPU的，这些都是填散热管和新片空隙的
<onlylove> gcell: 你把笔记本拆开，没准里面用的就是
<gcell> onlylove: 哦
<yunfan> onlylove: 是的 我每次都觉得电子产品外表看起来坚固  其实拆开壳一看 里面的都是插上去的 很不牢靠
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: blackbox的rc咋写，不会
<gcell> 还是觉得macpro的那种散热结构才是方向，符合空气动力学原理
<yunfan> gcell: 这话你以前咋不说
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 有sample么？用openbox用习惯了
<gcell> yunfan: 以前？这不是Macpro刚出来么
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/267511.htm  这个太搞了  标题和内容是两个东西
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 75微米级别的物体3D打印 Cube 3帮你做到_Microsoft 微软_cnBeta.COM
<yunfan> gcell: 我说你是马后炮
<gcell> yunfan: 这有什么马后炮的，热量本来就是往上走的，这是常识
<yunfan> gcell: 我是说你以前怎么没想到那种设计呢
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 而且openbox没有pannel,可以自定义，不是很喜欢blackbox的pannel，不然就继续用fluxbox了
<gcell> yunfan: 我又不是搞设计的
<yunfan> 所以是马后炮嘛 google出来以后我也知道了做搜索的原理
<gcell> 上部开口散热，传统的机箱没法实现，MACpro出来以后，是一种很好的实践和启发，圆柱形机箱有可能成为将来机箱的主流形态
<gcell> 好吧
<gcell> 你硬要这么说我没办法了，我只是想表达这个以后可能会成为主流
<yunfan> 没办法否认那就是承认
<gcell> 嗯，我愉快地乘认了
 * gcell 吃饭去
 * yunfan 饭遁
<maplebeats> 做软raid，如果系统坏掉了怎么办:(
<jusss> hi
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  11:32 
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<mk3548208> maplebeats: 好像你重新装系统的时候会识别raid的，linux曾经搞过，不是很清楚
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 贵摸选手都深受RHEL毒害啊，啊哈哈
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 似乎对我U完全不懂。
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕大大
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  11:34 
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 启动时出现 /usr/sbin/alsactl目录不存在等的解决办法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454375 在进入画面之前，出现 /usr/sbin/alsactl不存在，重建失败等英文，往往是一闪而过; 使用系统往往正常。 论坛一般说是usr分区单独设定造成的，解决办法， 看过外网站，知道这是
<^k^>  ─> 内核升级中声卡没有同时升级造成的， 解决办法：重新安装，alsa-utils就行了 统计信息: 发表于 由 masonliu — 2014-01-08 11:38
<adam8157> gfrog: 赞三妻四妾  cc eexpress
<eexpress> gfrog: 你的新推很有意思。
<eexpress> adam8157: lol
<imtxc> gfrog: 才发现乃的推跟weibo 没有同步
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<gfrog> eexpress: 啥？
<eexpress> 你继续装。我吃饭去。
<gfrog> imtxc: 同步过去不和谐内容，weibo帐号岂不是挂了
<imtxc> gfrog: 也对
<imtxc> 次哦，帽子对 Centos 做了什么
<adam8157> imtxc: 扶持啊
<eexpress> 我一直以为是一套人马，2块牌子的公司。
<imtxc> 帽子真是良心企业？
<adam8157> imtxc: 扶持壮大centos, 才会接着吸引别人去买rhel啊
<imtxc> ....
<adam8157> imtxc: 明显就是为了排挤别的公司而已, 对centos只有好处没坏处
<imtxc> adam8157: 意思是这次是加大扶持力度了
<imtxc> 那倒是
<eexpress> imtxc: 能睡到自然醒的公司，才是良心企业。 cc adam8157
<adam8157> imtxc: 意思就是买不起rhel就去用centos也好过你们去用debian去用oracle少了潜在客户
<imtxc> eexpress: 唉，我只能苦B到加班到自然睡.....
<adam8157> eexpress: 我没有自然醒啊, 天天九点多被闹钟叫醒
<eexpress> imtxc: 和土豪做朋友吧。
<eexpress> 吃饭
<imtxc> 9点，还多，还要闹钟
<adam8157> imtxc: 9点的闹钟 按掉两次 9:20起的样子
<imtxc> 土豪！
<imtxc> 我9：20都下地铁了
<imtxc> adam8157: 你几点到东西
<imtxc> adam8157: 哦对了，你住的比较近
<adam8157> 东西?
<imtxc> 我擦
<imtxc> 怎么打出来那两个子
<imtxc> adam8157: 几点到公司。。
<imtxc> 11？
<adam8157> 10点吧 误差15分钟
<maplebeats> adam8157: 大大，debugfs命令是不是用来重建block的inode用的呢
<maplebeats> 你们太懒了吧，10点上班，我都是7点半起床
<adam8157> maplebeats: 你在说啥啊? debugfs是用来debug的...
<adam8157> maplebeats: 我说的一种虚拟文件系统
<maplebeats> adam8157: 可以用来恢复inode不- -
<adam8157> maplebeats: 不挨着
<imtxc> fsck 之类的我就没有用成功过...
<onlylove> gcell: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.375.HlhK9V&id=27300240691
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 当前位置： 3C数码配件市场 > 笔记本电脑配件 > 笔记本零部件 诚邀您对新版详情页进行反馈， 查看详情 价格:120.00 元
<adam8157> maplebeats: mount debugfs后会出来一些文件的调试接口  和fsck不挨着
<onlylove> gcell: 你可以看下这个，那些白色的就是
<maplebeats> adam8157: 这个不是一个命令么- -
<imtxc> AArch64: 最新消息，那天被砍单的 ak100 赔了 20 刀
<adam8157> imtxc: 所以我上班不比你晚很多
<onlylove> maplebeats: 系统坏了？我记得如果是lvm的话有vgscan，raid的话，mdadm应该有扫描存在的raid的功能吧
<adam8157> m
<adam8157> maplebeats: 哦 也有debugfs这个命令.... nnnnnd 不知道
<maplebeats> onlylove: mdadm在重装之后是可以直接扫描回raid是吧？
<perr> binggo
<onlylove> maplebeats: 没试过，你找个测试机试下
<adam8157> perr: 求你了 不要老打错别字....
<onlylove> maplebeats: 不过如果存在已知的raid的话应该可以
<maplebeats> lvm和raid0，哪个靠得住0 0
<adam8157> http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/395007
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 乌拉圭 羊前腿 1kg*2袋 98元（100-20）_优惠_食品保健_什么值得买
<adam8157> maplebeats: 说实话 都靠不住
<adam8157> maplebeats: 两个没纠错的 出毛病就挂的 还要比哪个靠得住?
<maplebeats> adam8157: 说得对。。
<perr> adam8157: 好吧, 没言论自由呀,没天理呀
<AArch64> imtxc: 赞.
<AArch64> adam8157: 我已经吃了, 这个羊前腿超级好!
<AArch64> adam8157: 大爱!
<adam8157> AArch64: 羡慕
<AArch64> adam8157: 你也可以买呀
<imtxc> AArch64: 羡慕有厨房的
<adam8157> AArch64: 吃不起
<AArch64> adam8157: 呸!
<AArch64> imtxc: ...
<October21> --
<October21> http://s.qd.qingting.fm/10.129.53.135/live/386/48.m3u8
<^k^> October21: ⇪ type=audio/x-mpegurl ; encoding=gzip
<gfrog> adam8157: 看起来蕉叶很贵是嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 人均不到150的样子
<adam8157> gfrog: 有点辣
<adam8157> 据说
<October21> 这里有用蜻蜓FM的人吗？
<October21> 为什么播放地址大约半个月就换一次？
<gfrog> adam8157: 还是满贵的，还想着去腐败一次尝尝呢
 * MeaCulpa 不喜欢膻味还吃羊肉作啥...
<adam8157> gfrog: 请客的话还是可以的这价位
<adam8157> gfrog: 所以 谢谢
<gfrog> adam8157: 你掏钱吧
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 大爱膻味 吃羊排都是拣带肥肉多的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 就是阿，为啥不带膻味反而成了卖点
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 迎合 伪羊肉爱好者
 * perr 是一个伪羊肉爱好者
<gfrog> adam8157: MeaCulpa 现在羊肉不都是猪肉抹羊油么
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 瞎说
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你当路边摊阿，这关系到民族团结，和传统阿
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: lol
<gcell> 现在羊肉多数都是假的
<MeaCulpa> gcell: 怎么说
<gcell> 猪肉禽肉混合的肉类重新打包压制的
<MeaCulpa> gcell: 肉这个东西，很好分辨吧
<gcell> 你去搜一下就是知道了
<MeaCulpa> gcell: ...那纤维怎么作...
<MeaCulpa> gcell:  你难道是吃羊肉沫？
<MeaCulpa> gcell: 人类不光有嗅觉
<gcell> 主要是针对火锅店里面的
<MeaCulpa> gcell: 人类对于食物需求的快感不光来自嗅觉和味觉，还有咀嚼
<gcell> 自己在超市买的要真一些
<MeaCulpa> gcell: 我从不在火锅店吃羊肉
<MeaCulpa> gcell: 牛街除外
<gcell> http://blog.sciencenet.cn/blog-45571-691854.html
<^k^> gcell: ⇪ 科学网—[科普]真假羊肉辨-小肥羊傣妹涉嫌假羊肉 - 冯用军的博文
<MeaCulpa> 火锅店，里面吃的东西只是汤料的载体，吃快抹布，也是一样的体验
<MeaCulpa> 麻辣烫也是如此
<perr> gcell: MeaCulpa 买带骨头的就没错了
<gcell> MeaCulpa: 那最好，只有自己做才是最放心的
<MeaCulpa> en
<MeaCulpa> perr: 一般火锅都是吃牛肉吧
<gcell> perr: 带骨头的比较靠谱
 * MeaCulpa 吃上脑
<gcell> 清真店也靠谱
<perr> MeaCulpa: 不带骨头的话没准
<MeaCulpa> 小肥羊...啧啧
<MeaCulpa> 小肥羊那叫水著肉，看不出去店里吃水著肉的必要性...
<gcell> 小肥羊改名为宰肥羊
<MeaCulpa> 小肥羊国外都有...
<gcell> 欢迎诸位肥羊进店挨宰
<MeaCulpa> 我觉得肉真的很好分辨
<MeaCulpa> 物理特性太明显了
<perr> 那些做成片的从逻辑上就说不过去,为啥要做成那样,没必要
<MeaCulpa> 为了快熟
<perr> 那是种比例加工
<MeaCulpa> 另外，啮齿动物的肉，味道和质的和牛羊差别太大了
<MeaCulpa> 而猫科就更不用说了
<MeaCulpa> 纯食肉动物的肉是非常鲜明的...
<MeaCulpa> 关键是你要都吃过，就能分清
<perr> MeaCulpa: 乃还吃过猫.佩服佩服
<perr> MeaCulpa: 或者老虎
<MeaCulpa> 我吃过lynx和laopard
<MeaCulpa> 舍利？ 美洲豹？
<October21> g lynx
<MeaCulpa> Leopard
<palomino|working> ....
<^k^> October21: lynx http://lmgtfy.com/ A |lynx| is any of the four species within the |Lynx| genus of medium-sized wildcats. The name "|lynx|" originated in Middle English via Latin from the Greek word |...|
<MeaCulpa> g leopard
<^k^> MeaCulpa: leopard http://lmgtfy.com/ The |leopard| (Panthera pardus) is a member of the Felidae family with a wide range in some parts of Africa and tropical Asia, from Siberia, South and West Asia  |...|
<October21> 西伯利亚
<adam8157> huntxu: 莫耶斯真可怜
<MeaCulpa> 阿，不对，那次吃的是Cougar
<adam8157> huntxu: 小老虎不会错过世界杯吧?
 * MeaCulpa 猫科好乱
<October21> 其实猫科的种类还是比较少的
<October21> 食物链顶端
<uuair> 刚才我看了一篇写华强翻新手机的文章，很长，但很涨经验值啊
<MeaCulpa> October21: 3类？2类
<uuair> 原来淘宝上大部分手机都是翻新的，港行也是如此
 * MeaCulpa 小肥羊在国外居然叫little sheep...
<gcell> 求文章链接
 * MeaCulpa 干嘛不知接叫Fat Lamb...
<perr> 因为小是指的年龄
 * MeaCulpa 所谓蒙古火锅，在上个世纪运输不发达的时候还有卖点吧，现在物流发达了，大家原料都不差
<perr> 多数情况下是小而不肥,故而不加fat
<uuair> http://bbs.weiphone.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=7527838&extra=&authorid=7099674&page=1
<^k^> uuair: ⇪ 原作者《侃侃我所了解的手机行业内幕希望能给大家有所帮助》 - iPhone 5s 综合讨论区 - 威锋论坛 - 威锋网
<MeaCulpa> “蒙古”火锅也没有存在必要了，毕竟除了原料一无是处，蒙古人也不吃火锅
<uuair> 你可以选只看作者，我看了好久好久。。。
<uuair> 看完了，就对淘宝是去信心了
<MeaCulpa> uuair: 你在淘买手机的？
 * MeaCulpa 只有自己的BB是去买此类东南亚拼机
<perr> 火锅的来源应该就是直接吃锅里的东西,是种较原始的行为,所以 /me 不怎么吃火锅
<uuair> MeaCulpa: 从来没有过啊，但很早以前买过。
<uuair> MeaCulpa：错了，很早以前买过nokia的E71，然后就没了。
<MeaCulpa> 又不是老婆，翻新的又如何...总然是老婆，说明白了也就无所谓吧
<uuair> MeaCulpa：关键是。。。配件是假的，寿命有影响。那个文章没说翻新不好，只是告诉你，你为什么买到的都是翻新机而已。
<gcell> uuair: 多谢
<MeaCulpa> uuair: 服务终端的寿命和服务的寿命没关系
<MeaCulpa> uuair: 手机只是终端么，坏了换一个就是
<abc_> 弱弱的问一句。。有人知道web认证的后门吗？
<uuair> MeaCulpa：还是你活的洒脱：）要是消费者都这样，JS就可以偷笑了。
<MeaCulpa> uuair: 我就在淘包买个三年包换的黑莓，里面是屎我都不管，你只要三年内做到承诺的即可
<uuair> MeaCulpa：正好刚才那个帖子的最后，就说到了黑莓三年包换的事。。。你换过机器了么？
<MeaCulpa> uuair: 可惜，没
<MeaCulpa> 没搞坏...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我也差不多, 能用没毛病就行, 原封不原封之类的没意思
<MeaCulpa> 落地无数次，系统倒是被我搞坏过几次...
<MeaCulpa> 连电池都没搞坏，哎
 * MeaCulpa 手里两个Veer也没搞坏
 * MeaCulpa 香港买的ipad倒是搞坏过两次...
<MeaCulpa> 似乎ipad的电容热敏阿，有没有在室外花屏的？
<uuair> MeaCulpa：希望你换机的时候，不会出现帖子上的问题，呵呵。
<MeaCulpa> uuair: 不会了，再换我应该是合约机了，就希望快点坏的那种
<uuair> MeaCulpa：呵呵
<MeaCulpa> 中国估计都这样了以后，卖服务了
<MeaCulpa> 我老婆用了个电信送的手机，啥功能没有...妈的就是信号猛，一礼拜充一次电...
<MeaCulpa> 地铁里满格，烦死了老在车厢里电话我
<MeaCulpa> 有时候希望服务也差一点才好
<MeaCulpa> 最好室内完全没信号
<huntxu> adam8157: 難說，十字韌帶不是最麻煩的嘛
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 为什么我拔了网线安装还是失败？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454376 原本直接载入虚拟光驱在win7 X64环境下安装乌班图会出现“正在下载ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent”类似的话。 后来试了优客麒麟也是一样，无论是32位镜像还是64位镜像，都会出现那个下载的东
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 你们这些脑力劳动者怎么会...
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 額？說walcott =.=
<MeaCulpa> 刚刚恰好和我一个同事说到这个，他的十字韧带有撕裂，跆拳道黑带
 * MeaCulpa 的腰肌似乎有劳损，不知是不是开车以后加重的
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 此行業不是最容易頸椎有問題麽
<linuxlearn273> ?
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • NEXUS7 2013版 能不能装上UBUNTU？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454377 我在官网上看好像还没有NEXUS7 2013版的驱动啊 求大神 我一直很喜欢UBUNTU的 统计信息: 发表于 由 llb608 — 2014-01-08 13:19
<llb608> 大家好
<^k^> llb608:点点点. 13:29 新年快乐 : 22.438天
<llb608> 有人用NEUXS7 2013装上UBUNTU的么？》
<freeflying> gfrog, 要不要一起搞点rz mask回来
<freeflying> gfrog, 美亚25刀
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • Xp的主机如何与虚拟机共享文件夹 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454379 按照网上别人给出的方法，我也都大致操作了。 安装完增强功能，设置共享文件，在最后mount时出了问题：mount后位子对应的/mnt/share位置看到共享文件。如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Kinetis-w
<^k^>  ─> jh — 2014-01-08 13:37
<gfrog> freeflying: 那是啥？
<freeflying> gfrog, n95口罩
<adam8157> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac987148
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 美国一囚犯成功越狱 不堪严寒天气自首回牢房 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<gfrog> freeflying: 一个25刀？
<gfrog> freeflying: 太贵，玩不起
<freeflying> gfrog, http://www.amazon.com/RZ-Mask-Filters-Black-Regular/dp/B0054LH4W2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1389159745&sr=8-1&keywords=rz+mask
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Amazon.com: RZ Mask Active Carbon Filters, Black, Regular: Patio, Lawn & Garden
<freeflying> gfrog,  这种
<freeflying> gfrog, 滤芯是可更换的
<gfrog> freeflying: 那也太贵了。不如直接搞3M的防毒面具。
<gfrog> freeflying: 这种运动款的玩意效果一般都很渣
<freeflying> gfrog, 你买的sm的多少一个
<gfrog> freeflying: sm?
<freeflying> 3m
<freeflying> gfrog, 我现在用的就是类似的
<gfrog> freeflying: 20块啊
<MeaCulpa> 苏联防毒面具...
<freeflying> gfrog, 当年买的台湾山寨的
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 那个太吓人了
<freeflying> gfrog, 效果很好
<freeflying> gfrog, 它这个的滤芯4个8刀左右, 比你那个便宜很多啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 周五我带给你看看
<gfrog> freeflying: 我不敢用。我肺不行，不敢乱换。
<freeflying> gfrog, 你的3m还有新的不
<gfrog> freeflying: 有啊，你来办公室给你一个试试
<eexpress> http://img.hb.aicdn.com/68c17e61ea8b885ea618d39a3da0272a25303615d2c8-E3JesZ_fw658
<^k^> eexpress: ⇪ image/gif
<adam8157> eexpress: ..
<yunfan> adam8157: 告诉我你们送来合作的平板有哪些型号 我想买个能装ubuntu 的
<adam8157> eexpress: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/a552f1e8jw1ecb6296dwxj20by0e30tc.jpg  cc imtxc_away
<adam8157> yunfan: nexus
<October21> yunfan: 装ubuntu干什么？
<yunfan> adam8157: 太贵 有深圳厂的么 我记得intel最近跟深圳许多厂合作来着
<yunfan> 最近市面上好多正在出 打算出的 atom phone
<adam8157> yunfan: 不知道..
<yunfan> adam8157: 又藏私了
<archl> adam8157: yunfan是这里最忠实的Ubuntu用户之一啊
<yunfan> archl: ]
<yunfan> 只不过是处女情节而已 archl
<archl> yunfan: 处女情节从你口中出现——让我迷茫
<freeflying> gfrog, 好
<October21> yunfan: 你是看到有支持吧？
<yunfan> archl: 因为ubuntu是当初我尝试的几个发行版里唯一工作正常的
<yunfan> 所以我就一直用了 其实现在想想 arch可能更适合我这种有软件洁癖的人
<yunfan> lfs还是太烦琐了
<archl> adam8157: nexus早说了，你就是不露内部信息啊。
<adam8157> archl: 我是不知道啊...
<adam8157> 虽然知道也不会说 =,=
 * archl 。。。
<October21> 商业机密啊
<yunfan> adam8157: 我就知道你是知道而不说 而且也没打算开小窗说
<adam8157> maplebeats: 土壕
<adam8157> yunfan: ...
<yunfan> 考虑到阿蛋昨天说的给atom搞 opengles 我很容易猜到是寨厂产品  cc adam8157
 * yunfan 别忘了哥比较喜欢挖数据
<adam8157> yunfan: 不是, 是国际大厂的台式机
<maplebeats> adam8157: - -是穷B才买mx2好不好
<yunfan> adam8157: 台式机会用 opengl es?
<adam8157> yunfan: 说错了 是opengl
<yunfan> maplebeats: 是穷逼+小白 ， mx可不便宜
<adam8157> maplebeats: 1000块的moto求战
<archl> adam
<archl> adam8157: 竟然是HP的托。。。
<yunfan> adam8157: 哼哼 不管怎么说 c记要来问我 我就说从你这拿的消息
<maplebeats> adam8157: 你确定要和我的lumia520战？
<archl> adam8157: 嗯。你的消息
<adam8157> .....
<adam8157> maplebeats: 你那是送人的
<maplebeats> adam8157: 我自己也有一台哟
<yunfan> moto g还是等港行
<archl> 对啊。　maplebeats 这家伙同时坑了两个人
<yunfan> 那个有4G
<yunfan> 尽管这特么就是个基带问题 tmd
<archl> maplebeats: 　lumia　520是芬兰买的最好的手机之一啊
<M00sL0gB0t> ValueError: need more than 1 value to unpack (file "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/willie/coretasks.py", line 132, in track_modes)
<yunfan> 我的电信定制机 网上就有刷基带刷成三网的
<archl> maplebeats: 超过　iphone系
<maplebeats> archl: 是啊，我就没明白那群芬兰人是什么脑子做的
<maplebeats> 这么有钱还买这垃圾手机
<yunfan> archl: 在芬兰 冬天可以用来破冰逃生？
<archl> maplebeats: 简单啊。手机算个屁
<archl> maplebeats: 芬兰人又不喜欢说话和炫耀
<yunfan> maplebeats: 因为人家在现实生活里很成功 不需要沉浸在虚拟世界里 只有loser才需要靠一台电子设备来满足阿
 * maplebeats 人艰不拆
<yunfan> 这个道理就跟政要许多穿没牌子衣服一样
<adam8157> maplebeats: windows phone的软件太少, 否则就给我娘买个了
<yunfan> 我喜欢win8的ui风格
<maplebeats> adam8157: 你家母上还会用手机软件？
<yunfan> 总要用一些软件 比如我老爹他们都有微信了
<adam8157> maplebeats: 我妈在用debian和skype呢,
<archl> adam8157: 。。。
<archl> 还用skype
<archl> skype 纯微软疯，跟着微软疯。
<yunfan> debian是阿蛋装的 拿了装机费 skype是为了省电话费 很自然
<maplebeats> adam8157: 你妈这么厉害，你爸知道吗？
<archl> 一天到晚改的界面四不像！
<archl> 微软设计师们就是垃圾堆。。。
<yunfan> 有好多父母当年不就是为了省电话费学会了用qq 语音和视频 么
<yunfan> archl: 不许污蔑win8的ui设计组
<archl> yunfan: 你去看看微软的网页去。。。
<yunfan> archl: 那是另外的小组 大公司都这样
<yunfan> google 的gae帮助页面都被自己人狂喷
<archl> yunfan: windows8。你说哪些设计。。。
<archl> yunfan: windows　8的不协调，感觉是3个设计组一起搞得。。。
<yunfan> archl:  我就喜欢那个色块组合的ui
<archl> yunfan: 外貌应该是一个。
<archl> imtxc: 婆婆
<imtxc> archl: ....
<imtxc> archl: 掉线了
<archl> imtxc: 既然没有人能记住你的外号，就随时起外号啦
<archl> imtxc_away: 路人别走
<imtxc> archl:  来了
<archl> imtxc: 没事了。你可以买　baidu　理财，告诉我步骤和情况。
<imtxc> archl: 我买了啊
<archl> imtxc: 小黑猪，快去做实验
<archl> imtxc: 好多
<imtxc> archl: 我的都快拿出来了
<archl> imtxc:　为什么？
<imtxc> archl: 一个月就能拿出来了
<imtxc> archl: 之前买的百发嘛
<imtxc> 好奇怪，我在虚拟机里面编译 kernel 怎么这么慢
<archl> imtxc: 哦。那个多的
<imtxc> archl: 恩
<imtxc> 在破台式机的虚拟机里面编译也比这个快啊，是什么原因呢？ iMadper , adam8157 , gfrog
<archl> imtxc: 最后收钱的明白了。
<imtxc> archl: 还没到收钱的时间
<imtxc> archl: 到期自动回卡里面
<archl> imtxc: 就一次机会——明白了
<imtxc> archl: 对，就一次机会
<imtxc> archl: 目前看起来，收益确实有 8%
<archl> imtxc: 年末需要临时借钱的很多——
<archl> imtxc: 你赚上了
<imtxc> archl: 我才放进去了 1k cny
<archl> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> archl: 没多的了
<archl> imtxc: 你要拿出来才几毛钱。。。
<imtxc> archl: 也就能赚个 6块钱
<iMadper> imtxc: 一个月80利息?
<imtxc> iMadper: 年化
<archl> 8/12
<archl> 0.075
<iMadper> imtxc: 不懂.
<archl> 0.0075
<iMadper> imtxc: 就像知道, 一个月你收到多少里写
<iMadper> 利息
<archl> 7块5毛钱
<archl> 大约8块
<iMadper> archl: 哦.
<imtxc> iMadper: 收益都是按年算的，存一年就是 8% 的利息，我存了1000, 一月能收(1000 * 8%)/12
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦.
<imtxc> 也就7块
<iMadper> imtxc: 怎么不存100w进去?
<archl> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 一年8w, 你可以不用上班了
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩，是这样的
<archl> iMadper: 呃。。。你说真的么
<iMadper> imtxc: 赞!
<iMadper> imtxc: 拜土豪
<iMadper> archl: 是呀
<archl> iMadper: 一般人不会这么想，会想赚更多的
<iMadper> archl: 也对.
<imtxc> iMadper: 有那么多钱的人，看不上 8%
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦.
<archl> iMadper: 才100万，如果需要200万，不工作，只靠每年8万不行的
<imtxc> 至少也得翻翻才行
<iMadper> 好吧...
<imtxc> 你看 adam8157 就这样干的
 * iMadper 是卢瑟, 大家不好鄙视我
<archl> iMadper: 没关系。我是败家子
<iMadper> archl: 那咱俩差不多.
<iMadper> archl: 我都想辞职了
<archl> iMadper: ...
 * iMadper 喵的这周要bisect 4个bug!
<imtxc> iMadper: 我在x230 里面装虚拟机编译kernel 比在破台式机上面装虚拟机编译慢好多，是为嘛
<iMadper> imtxc: 同一个config吗?
 * imtxc 有10个bug等着修
<imtxc> iMadper: 完全一样
<imtxc> iMadper: 虚拟机里面装的系统环境也完全一样
<iMadper> imtxc: 你是笔记本上编译完了, 然后整个tree考到台式机再编译一次?
<imtxc> iMadper: 不是，都是从头开始的
<iMadper> imtxc: 怎么会?
<iMadper> imtxc: 虚拟机里编译, 跟真机其实是一样的速度的
<imtxc> iMadper: 所以奇怪，就是编译一部分，也慢很多
<iMadper> imtxc: 你台式机啥cpu?
<imtxc> iMadper: 基本上是我这台台式机里面的虚拟机编译时间的 5 倍以上
<iMadper> imtxc: 差别这么大...
<iMadper> imtxc: 不知道... 问问 adam8157 吧
<imtxc> Pentium E4400
<imtxc> 不对 E6600
<adam8157> 人品问题
<imtxc> adam8157: ||
<imtxc> adam8157: 我刚才都祈祷你的财富每天翻一翻了
<eexpress> imtxc: 又理财了？
<imtxc> eexpress: 没啊
<archl> imtxc: 好新的CPU
<imtxc> eexpress: 哦对对，理了
<adam8157> imtxc: 多谢
<eexpress> 才说挣钱了。
<eexpress> 请客吧。 imtxc
<imtxc> eexpress: 我把之前买的飞机票退了，订了张火车票，赚了 1000 元
<eexpress> 7块？吃面不够啊。
 * imtxc 噜瑟理财方式
<archl> imtxc: 你直接300元买个　Xeon好了。
<archl> eexpress: 挣钱了。
<yunfan> adam8157: 最近海淘发货速度如何？
<imtxc> archl: 啥
<yunfan> 想给自己买个过年礼物 比较担心年后受到
<adam8157> yunfan: 慢
<archl> imtxc: 买至强cpu吧
<eexpress> imtxc: 不回家，不是更挣钱？
<yunfan> imtxc: 你回家的机票有1k+ ?
<imtxc> eexpress: 这个是刚需
<imtxc> yunfan: 1500+
<archl> yunfan: 没机票
<eexpress> imtxc: 刚啥。。。
<imtxc> yunfan: 准确的是 1530
<archl> imtxc: 成了机票了啊
<imtxc> eexpress: 回家是刚性需求啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 找个炮友 就没有这刚需了
<eexpress> 家里有lp等？ imtxc
<yunfan> 我就有一年没回去过
<archl> imtxc: 回去找老婆去？
<yunfan> 那时候没钱买机票 懒得去排队买火车票
<imtxc> yunfan: 那更烦，得考虑买一张票还是买两张，买去一个地的还是两个地的，先去那个地方再去哪个地方等等问题
<imtxc> yunfan: 除非找一个也舍不得买票的炮友
<imtxc> eexpress: 木有啊，有爹妈家里等
<eexpress> imtxc: 过节不回家的，有啊。等你包养几天的。
<yunfan> adam8157: http://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-Compact-i5-4200U-Processor-GB-BXi5-4200/dp/B00FNPCL36/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1389163396&sr=8-1&keywords=brix+ii
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for http://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-Compact-i5-4200U-Processor-GB-BXi5-4200/dp/B00FNPCL36/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1389163396&sr=8-1&keywords=brix+ii -- unhandled responsein get head
<yunfan> imtxc: 去炮友家 包吃住还包炮 总的来说是赚的
<imtxc> yunfan: 那是自然
<yunfan> imtxc: 只收东西 还不用发红包
<imtxc> yunfan: 你说的对
<adam8157> yunfan: 你要买么?
<yunfan> 没结婚 不用给对方的亲属发红包  不在家 又不用给自己的亲属发 双重的 imtxc
<adam8157> yunfan: 年后收到
<imtxc> iMadper: 可是笔记本上面编译 cpu 才用 10%, 台式机 40+%
<yunfan> adam8157: 你说很慢 那我还是年后再说了 我太讨厌等了
<yunfan> adam8157: 上次国庆前买的那个东西给了我血的教训
<adam8157> yunfan: 说的好像后买能先到似的
<iMadper> imtxc: make -j几?
<yunfan> tmd 的 等了10几天
<eexpress> 买啥。又
<yunfan> adam8157: 我在看有没有深圳的路子嘛 毕竟那东西还是贵国生产的
<yunfan> adam8157: 我过年回父母家住 带个chromebook很不方便
<imtxc> iMadper: 台式机上面没用 -j， 笔记本上 -j4 也没用
<iMadper> imtxc: O_o
<yunfan> imtxc: 我一般是  make -j16
<bluezd> adam8157: 机票都买了?
<imtxc> 没那么多核儿啊
<yunfan> x2嘛
<adam8157> bluezd: 回来的还没买, 不着急
<iMadper> imtxc: 正在 make -j 140 编译内核
<iMadper> imtxc: 还有一台机器是j9编译内核
<yunfan> giga真不是东西 对国内却不卖
<jusss> adam8157: github, 在本地终端能创建远端仓库吗？
<adam8157> jusss: 不知道
<imtxc> test
<imtxc> 马蛋
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  14:50 
<imtxc> yunfan: 不回去确实能省一点钱
<yunfan> imtxc: 你年龄越大 省得越多
<yunfan> 你们有没有看新闻 intel那个sd卡大小的新处理器
<yunfan> 好像叫夸克
<yunfan> 据说有个奔腾的性能
<jusss> yunfan: 哪个giga? 日本发片的那个giga?
<yunfan> jusss: 技嘉
 * yunfan 其实全怪我是穷鬼 要不然在哪里卖不是一样？
<perr> iMadper: j140貌似展不开吧?
<iMadper> perr: 反正不报错.
<perr> iMadper: 快吗
<iMadper> perr: å¿«.
<yunfan> http://news.mydrivers.com/1/273/273868.htm  这个如何
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 45W的APU来一颗？A10-6700T性能测试-45W,A10-6700T,性能,测试,-驱动之家
<perr> iMadper: 哪里搞的服务器?
<iMadper> perr: 公司的.
<imtxc> j140 了还要怎样
<iMadper> perr: 但是这种机器, 重启都要十几二十分钟的.
<iMadper> imtxc: 还要重启快才行... 重启比编译蛮多了.
<yunfan> iMadper: 比较怀疑为毛重启要那么长时间
<iMadper> yunfan: 我也不知道.
<iMadper> yunfan: 富士通的服务器.
<imtxc> iMadper: 初始化各种硬件得好几分钟吧
<perr> 服务器每个核心要做次启动的原因吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 检查1t内存估计也要点儿时间
<iMadper> imtxc: 160个cpu核心估计也挺久
<iMadper> imtxc: 各种存储卡
<perr> 应该改进呀,主核心应该先起init,其他核心慢慢上线
<iMadper> perr: 很多是firmware做的.
<imtxc> bluezd: 买好回家的票没有
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/16914.html 笑话标题:修理一次 : 记者看到一艘潜水艇在海面上出现。 官员:这是我们和荷兰合制的潜艇。 记者:怎么它潜进水里就不出来了? 官员:你真没知识！这是潜水艇,只负责潜进水里,谁说它一定要浮起来的?? 记者:这个潜水艇的性能怎么样
<^k^>  ─> ? 官员:还不错,一年修理一次。 记者:那很正常嘛！ 官员:不过,一次修理一年。
<imtxc> ^k^: 再来一发
<^k^> imtxc, 哪里是首个发球局？ 15:16 新年快乐 : 22.364天
<imtxc> > joke
<^k^> imtxc: 笑话标题:客户还是老客户 : 妓院由于经营不善而倒闭,把一只特别聪明的鹦鹉卖给了一男孩。 男孩拎着鸟笼刚一进家门,鹦鹉便叫道:嗯?搬家了！ 这时,男孩的妈妈走了过来,鹦鹉又叫道:嗯?老板也换啦！ 当男孩的姐姐走过来时,鹦鹉叫道:哦?小姐也换啦！ 当鹦鹉看见男孩的爸爸时,又叫道
<^k^>  ─> :嗯,客户吗?还是老客户。
<yunfan> iMadper: 我看是跟网络有关系
<yunfan> 怀疑这些服务器会发回统计信息
<iMadper> yunfan: 不是.
<imtxc> iMadper: 让你带薪重启你还不开心
<adam8157> http://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2014/01/07/dell-wasnt-joking-about-that-28-inch-sub-1000-4k-monitor-its-only-699/
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ Dell Wasn't Joking About That 28-Inch Sub-$1000 4K Monitor; It's Only $699 - Forbes
<adam8157> ^k^: 你咋都是黄段子
<iMadper> imtxc: 耽误太多时间, 我就只能无薪加班了!
<^k^> adam8157, 我不知道要不要我挂黄段子。 15:21 新年快乐 : 22.360天
<iMadper> adam8157: 赞.
<imtxc> 现在kk从哪家拿笑话的
<imtxc> 要不要加一个h段子功能 iSUSE
<archl> 哥哥结婚了。
<litdg> hello，我又来请教问题了。大家有没有遇到unity tweak 设置的热区位置不准确。13.10.只设置中间，结果整个边框都会响应。
<adam8157> freeflying: tuhao, up
<freeflying> adam8157, 壕蛋蛋咋了
<litdg> 很是烦恼。这么好的特色用不起来。。。
<adam8157> freeflying: 我说那个显示器 "土壕, 上"
<freeflying> adam8157, 上不起
<maplebeats> litdg: 你可以直接去找作者问- -
<gebjgd> adam8157: 用过intel haswell的机器了么
<archl> litdg: 不知道唉。这里用Ubuntu　12.04　之外版本的不多
<adam8157> gebjgd: 用好多了
<gebjgd> adam8157: 啥内核
<freeflying> adam8157, 跑步去
<archl> maplebeats: 没新人啊，都不用新的ubuntu了
<adam8157> gebjgd: quantal 3.5
<maplebeats> adam8157: 壕，ubuntu14.04啥时候出
<adam8157> freeflying: 走好
<adam8157> freeflying: 跑好
<adam8157> maplebeats: 四月 :)
<maplebeats> archl: 哎，我要用~！
<gebjgd> adam8157: 哪里有？
<archl> maplebeats: 可以用14.04　但是之前版本呐
<adam8157> gebjgd: 外加一些dkms
<maplebeats> unity7不是都不维护了么
<gebjgd> adam8157: lts版本？
<freeflying> gfrog, https://github.com/sflow/haproxy
<^k^> ⇪ t: sflow/haproxy · GitHub
<adam8157> gebjgd: lenovo和hp和dell的oem机器里
<freeflying> gfrog, 这个支持sflow
<gebjgd> adam8157: .........
<gebjgd> adam8157: 给老婆新买了个acer的fullhd本子  直接上的debian stable 悲剧
<freeflying> huntxu, 给这货加个支持openflow的
<archl>   3.37 W    100.0%        Audio codec hwC0D0: Analog Devices　buggy TUX
<gebjgd> adam8157: 本来想改backports
<archl> The buggy TUX kart
<gebjgd> adam8157: 后来一想 直接kubuntu算了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 笔记本，testing或sid的好点吧，kernel新
<gebjgd> adam8157: 现在啥都好 就是不能关机 莫非要acpi=off?
<llb608> Empathy 怎么进这里啊？
<maplebeats> gebjgd: kubuntu这么坑
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 无所谓了  就是用个kde
<adam8157> gebjgd: 会变重启么?
<llb608> Empathy 怎么配置 IRC
<gebjgd> adam8157: 不会   重启正常
<adam8157> gebjgd: 关机会停住?
<maplebeats> llb608: 直接进
<gebjgd> adam8157: 就是没法关机  关机的时候会卡住 必须电源键
<litdg> maplebeats, archl   谢谢。我找作者去。混这个圈子没多久，原来可以直接找作者。。。。
<adam8157> gebjgd: 用得命令还是图形?
<gebjgd> adam8157: 一样
<onlylove> yunfan: 大号服务器启动都死慢死慢的，初始化内存，hba卡，光纤卡，存储，然后检查这个那个
<adam8157> gebjgd: 这个问题倒是没遇到过
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux Deepin新增阿里云镜像服务 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454380 aliyun.png 承蒙阿里云开源镜像站鼎力支持，今日Linux Deepin阿里云镜像服务正式上线！ 目前该镜像服务目前只支持HTTP的连接，其地址如下： http://mirrors.aliyun.com/deepin Linux Deepin用户可以在深度软件中心的『
<gebjgd> adam8157: 要是现在有新的intel haswell 啥发行版安逸点  我现在的决定是先13.10 等14.04出来马上lts
<gebjgd> adam8157: debian还是要等的
<archl> gebjgd:  arch 不是？
<gebjgd> adam8157: 因为是给老婆用 不想上arch
<gebjgd> archl: 滚
<gebjgd> archl: 又不是我用
<adam8157> gebjgd: 嗯
<llb608> 直接进?
<archl> gebjgd: ...
<maplebeats> cherrot: 我们公司有centos源了哟
<llb608> 13.10 的没有RIC 账户
<gebjgd> adam8157: debian stable是真心的安逸啊
<archl> maplebeats: 刚才　centos归顺　redhat　了
<adam8157> gebjgd: 我妈在用debian stable
<gebjgd> adam8157: 你看你看
<maplebeats> archl: 啊
<gebjgd> adam8157: debian stable能支持intel haswell么？
<llb608> 我试试
<gebjgd> adam8157: 必须backports?
<archl> maplebeats: 不信你去　centos.org　看
<alvin_rxg> Title: CentOS project (@ centos.org)
<maplebeats> CentOS has joined forces with Red Hat
<adam8157> gebjgd: 我妈电脑不高级
<yunfan> onlylove: 那只是说辞
<onlylove> maplebeats: 不用去了，全世界就你不知道了
<gebjgd> adam8157: 老婆以前的机器也是debian stable
<adam8157> gebjgd: 你升升内核就差不多了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那个，让vim对中文也用textwidth换行的参数是啥，我又忘了... set formatoptions+=M?
<yunfan> onlylove: 考虑到最近曝光的那么多nsa的新闻 我有点怀疑
<maplebeats> onlylove: 喵喵
<gebjgd> adam8157: 那就是要上testing的节奏了
<onlylove> yunfan: 真的，我这边的dell r610启动真的，瞅着内存，hba 光纤卡启动
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 试试set formatoptions+=mM
<maplebeats> 归顺之后会怎么样？
<huntxu> freeflying: 哪個？
<archl> maplebeats: 和fedora一起当小白鼠
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果是nsa的问题的话，需要把selinux干掉
<maplebeats> archl: good
<freeflying> huntxu, haproxy
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...原来是ft的问题，hmm...
<onlylove> archl: 毛小白鼠，fedora是小白鼠，centos是大白鼠
<adam8157> ...
<archl> onlylove: 。。。
<gebjgd> onlylove: 错 centos是老白鼠
<onlylove> gebjgd: 说起来，你媳妇的机器，直接tar打包下迁移好了，kernel换最新的，这想法咋样
<huntxu> freeflying: 幹嘛用的
<onlylove> gebjgd: stable目前是3.2的kernel
<maplebeats> 以后不能愉快的玩耍了
<huntxu> freeflying: lb =。=
<gebjgd> onlylove: 我家里的其他机器都是debian stable
<freeflying> huntxu,
<gebjgd> i
<onlylove> maplebeats: 愉快的玩耍啥？rhel的clone很多啊，比方说scientific
<gebjgd> onlylove: 新的本子支持uefi
<archl> onlylove: 不是 3.11 么？
<onlylove> gebjgd: 哦……这个问题……
<archl> onlylove: 我更新的怎么有　3.11
<onlylove> archl: 说的是deb的
<archl> onlylove: 是啊　wheezy
<gebjgd> onlylove: 你知道我怎么连的网络么？
<bluezd> imtxc: 买了,火车的,准备回京的时候买机票
<onlylove> archl: 我咋没有
<gebjgd> onlylove: usb wlan usb eth
<onlylove> gebjgd: 不知道
<freeflying> 为啥Nexus10上看片眼睛很累呢
<gebjgd> onlylove: 3.2的内核那叫一个老
<imtxc> bluezd: 嘛时候回家啊
<freeflying> 按理说它的分辨率比ipad还高
<gfrog> freeflying: 忙的没时间玩了。 :(
<imtxc> bluezd: 回北京上班着急个啥，还买机票...
<freeflying> gfrog, 啊
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸壕
<archl> onlylove: 不知道呃。　root@vps:~# apt-cache search linux-image | grep 3.11
<archl> linux-headers-3.11-0.bpo.2-486 - Header files for Linux 3.11-0.bpo.2-486
<onlylove> archl: 我今天刚装过一台测试机器，应该是3.2的
<archl> onlylove: 我这个是　2.6.32 的。
<onlylove> archl: 你是squeeze升级上来的吧
<archl> onlylove: 　不是啊。
<onlylove> archl: 我原来也是，后来重新安装的
<onlylove> archl: 反正我重新安装的都是3.2
<onlylove> archl: 原来的squeeze是2632
<archl> onlylove: 明白了，我查了一下，这个安装默认开启　deb http://ftp.debian.org/debian/ wheezy-backports main contrib non-free
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Index of /debianDebian Archive
<archl> 直接　upgrade是不会启用的
<onlylove> archl: 你开了backports……
<archl> onlylove: 不是我开的，默认旧有
<onlylove> archl: 我咋没
<archl> onlylove: 不是一个vps提供商被。
<bluezd> gfrog: 呱呱
<onlylove> archl: vps……你妹啊，我是物理机器
<onlylove> archl: 直接用netinstall安装的
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点. 15:54 新年快乐 : 22.337天
<archl> onlylove: 我这破机器不指望debian能好好运行。。。
<archl> onlylove: 各种古怪硬件
<onlylove> archl: debian不干活，其他的干活的概率也不大，大家一个kernel
<onlylove> archl: 只不过debian去掉很多驱动而已
<archl> onlylove: debian很多莫名的驱动不装
<archl> onlylove: 我这台大概需要不少。。。
<onlylove> archl: 那些都是闭源的或者私有的
<onlylove> archl: 装debian-firmware-non-free
<onlylove> archl: 如果没错的话是这个包
<archl> onlylove: 是没错
<archl> onlylove: 下一个装debian　:)
<adam8157> imtxc: DO是下线消费了10$之后才给钱?
<archl> 删了这个　Ubuntu　Precise之后
<imtxc> adam8157: .
<onlylove> archl: 如果装这个还没有，你装其他发行版吧，其他的没有debian的这洁癖，允许私有驱动
<adam8157> imtxc: 10$的order 还是10$的消费
<adam8157> imtxc: 还是10$的charge
<imtxc> adam8157: 充值10$就行
<onlylove> archl: 很多服务器的网卡debian驱动不起来，rhel和suse正常
<archl> onlylove: 服务器离我好远
<onlylove> archl: vps就装在服务器上
<archl> onlylove: 离我有10000公里
<onlylove> archl: 然后你可以用vps当服务器
<freeflying> adam8157, 我发现个法国人的网站是很好的嵌入式的学习地方
<adam8157> imtxc: but it's called "pengding"
<onlylove> archl: 买个树莓好了，反正服务器的概念就是对外提供服务，不提供就是个PC
<adam8157> freeflying: 乖乖跑步去
<slucx> freeflying: ad要跑去学嵌入式？
<freeflying> adam8157, 正在跟他们学内核呢
<archl> onlylove: 我可以找一台当服务器的atom电脑
<freeflying> slucx, ad是嵌入式的大牛
<imtxc> adam8157: 过几天就看到了记得
<onlylove> freeflying: o'reilly有个嵌入式的书，讲arm的，而且是intel的，不过那个开发板的厂商倒闭了
 * perr 疑问如何使用kernel提供的加密算法
<slucx> freeflying: lol
<adam8157> onlylove: xcale?
<onlylove> adam8157: 是的
<slucx> freeflying: 啥网站？
<perr> iMadper: kernel内的加密算法怎么用,app使用
<October21> llb608: 系统自带的irc工具功能太弱了
<onlylove> adam8157: 应该是x系列的，armv5
<adam8157> onlylove: 当年绝对藐视其它片子的平台
<iMadper> perr: 不会
<archl> ...
<October21> onlylove: 不是卖给了别人？
<freeflying> slucx, 笔记本上没
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 怎样才能让Chrome的pepperflash插件正常显示中文？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454381 RT，linux的flash player版本太低了，有些东西打不开，但是pepperflash又不能正常显示中文，郁闷。 统计信息: 发表于 由 和月清岚 — 2014-01-08 15:54
<October21> PXA270
<slucx> freeflying: 了解
<freeflying> onlylove, 那书太老了
<onlylove> adam8157: intel卖给谁了，mavell还是bcm
<iMadper> perr: 发帖问H-Xu吧
<freeflying> slucx, 我看的这个啥新的都有
<October21> mavell
<onlylove> freeflying: 但是很实用，至少当年
<freeflying> onlylove,
<October21> 现在Mavell还在
<freeflying> onlylove, 连deveice tree都介绍
<imtxc> adam8157: 过几天就到 Paid 里面了
<freeflying> 内核都搞到了3.11
<perr> iMadper: 方式
<perr> ?
<iMadper> perr: 什么方式?
<onlylove> October21: 说的是造开发板的，x205系列的好像是
<perr> iMadper: 哪里去发帖
<onlylove> October21: 好像是arcom
<iMadper> perr: lkml
<onlylove> g arcom
<^k^> onlylove: arcom http://lmgtfy.com/ |ARCOM| helps design and building professionals easily produce the most accurate, professional building and construction specifications in the industry.
<perr> iMadper: ok,thx
<iMadper> perr: 正好h-xu现在是上班时间.
<perr> iMadper: 这个不是我的问题,是一个开发arm芯片的兄弟的
<newleaves_jason> Hi
<newleaves_jason> anybody ?
<perr> iMadper: this guy
<^k^> newleaves_jason:点点点. 16:04 新年快乐 : 22.330天
<perr> newleaves_jason: 貌似没有知道的, iMadper 建议到maillist上去问
<perr> newleaves_jason: 偶在##kernel问了,你也来
<newleaves_jason> 我去吧
<perr> newleaves_jason: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crypto_API_(Linux)
<^k^> ⇪ t: Crypto API (Linux) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<perr> newleaves_jason: 界面还挺多的
<onlylove> http://www.oreilly.com.cn/index.php?func=book&isbn=978-7-5083-8376-7
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 《嵌入式系统编程 —— 使用C和GNU开发工具（第二版）》——O'Reilly 北京
<cherrot> maplebeats: 我不做运维 用不着。。
<onlylove> 这本
<newleaves_jason> 这里有对linux kernel crypton熟悉的吗？请教个问题，谢谢！
<adam8157> newleaves_jason: 不熟 但是你的问题是?
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac986365
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 美国女子强奸未成年子女 卖票供人现场观看 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<yunfan> onlylove: 你怎么知道nsa不是买通过那些硬件公司 在固件里搞鬼
<adam8157> nyfair: 丧失
<onlylove> yunfan: 那没办法了……
<onlylove> yunfan: 固件里面的东西，除非你自己写固件了
<onlylove> nyfair: 大丧失，大腐女
<newleaves_jason> 是这样的，我看内核的加密算法导出的API几乎都是内核态的，那么我在linux应用程序中想使用这些算法，该怎么做比较好呢？
<adam8157> newleaves_jason: please don't
<adam8157> newleaves_jason: 想用的话就添加syscall, 麻烦, 而且不规范. 那些api就是给内核态用的
<maplebeats> cherrot: 作为一个开发，这么坑，你leader知道吗？
<perr> newleaves_jason: 偶发的那个网址就是方式呀,你发的那个cryptodev-linux也提到了呀
<perr> <perr> newleaves_jason: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crypto_API_(Linux)
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Crypto API (Linux) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<perr> AF_ALG
<perr> google这个词
<iMadper> af_alg 是通用的还是只是给网络传输加密的?
<iMadper> 我一直以为是给网络专用的...
<perr> 应该就是用netlink到crypto的接口
<yunfan> onlylove: 所以要小心点
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求解！！！Server is already active for display 0 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454382 我用crytalbuntu给appletv1代安装了xbmc，通过ssh安装了gome界面，但是重启之后没有进入gome界面，依旧是xbmc界面，用ssh使用sudo startx命令后提示Fatal server error: Server is already active for display 0 If this ser
<^k^>  ─> ver is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock and start again. 请问谁有碰到这个问题吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 donarthur — 2014-01-08 16:07
<onlylove> yunfan: 没法小心，老实说，彻底断网最可靠了
<onlylove> yunfan: 但是你知道，前几天说听CPU的噪音都能听出加密算法来
<yunfan> onlylove: 那个需要物理接近 除非我是特殊人物  并不需要 而且那个只是针对gnu pg的一个漏洞 事后他们已经紧急发patch了
<LLB608> 添加新账户，选择IRC协议，创建之，在网络 中选择“Ubuntu Servers”，填写昵称，密码空，点击连接，完成账户建立。  打开Empathy，设置状态为 在线，点击菜单栏中的“聊天室”，选择“加入”。在聊天室栏填入“#Ubuntu-cn”，然后点击“加入”。  成功后记得在“对话”中选择“收藏聊天室”，下次直接点击进入了，非常方便。
<LLB608> 我试过这个加上去怎么没人啊？
<October21> LLB608: 你现在怎么登录的？
<LLB608> 添加新账户，选择IRC协议，创建之，在网络 中选择“Ubuntu Servers”，填写昵称，密码空，点击连接，完成账户建立。
<LLB608> 我现在用的WEB版
<cherrot> maplebeats: 撸撸
<October21> 网络选 irc.freenode.net
<LLB608> 没有IRC 协议啊
<adam8157> yunfan: http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/100945
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Google 谷歌 Nexus 7 二代 平板电脑 16G/32G（4核/7寸/IPS）_海淘优惠_海淘专区_什么值得买
<LLB608> 我N72 买啦
<October21> 频道选#ubuntu-cn
<LLB608> 我试下
<gcell> 请教一下，27的imac放多远合适？
<October21> LLB608: 在那个软件里的汉化名称是新建聊天室
<LLB608> 加入
<adam8157> LLB608: N72是6年多前的一款诺基亚手机
<LLB608> N7 二代
<LLB608> 聊天室－加入
<LLB608> 还是不行啊
<LLB608> 里面没人
<LLB608> 就我一个人
<maplebeats> gcell: 一百米
<LLB608> 必须要IRC账号么？
<maplebeats> LLB608: 你选错服务器了吧
<LLB608> 我用的GOOGLE账号
<gcell> maplebeats: 你就忽悠我吧
<October21> LLB608: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC%E5%9F%BA%E6%9C%AC%E6%A6%82%E5%BF%B5
<^k^> ⇪ ti: IRC基本概念 - Ubuntu中文
<October21> LLB608: 仔细看看
<LLB608> 哦
<gcell> maplebeats: 我一朋友跟我说了高分屏可以和普通显示器一样，放近了看
<October21> LLB608: 你这种问题太难回答的
<maplebeats> gcell: 高分屏应该放到最远的地方用望远镜看
<onlylove> 两天上班时间没见l5e了
<LLB608> UB下又不好截图
<onlylove> LLB608: 毛不好截图，printscreen
<onlylove> LLB608: 直接按键盘
<LLB608> 我的WEB版   发不过来
<onlylove> LLB608: 或者gimp之类的，还可以延时抓图
<maplebeats> LLB608: scrot
<LLB608> scrot
<LLB608> ？
<onlylove> LLB608: irc本身就不支持发图，你要发图，就要贴到网站上
<yunfan> onlylove: 感觉7寸有点小
<maplebeats> yunfan: 7寸还行，各种方便
<October21> LLB608: 你找得到PrtSc
<onlylove> LLB608: scrot是commandline的截图工具，简单好用
<yunfan> maplebeats: 我是打算配键盘开发的 我亲自用过同事的n7 +蓝牙 感觉不方便
<onlylove> yunfan: ipad几寸，ipad mini几寸，我记得还可以
<yunfan> onlylove: 我不觉得mini好阿
<maplebeats> yunfan: 开发。。。用android开发？这到底要有多蛋疼
<onlylove> yunfan: 我说的是ipad，mini没摸过
<iMadper> 最简单的不是 import a.jpg 来截图吗?
<onlylove> iMadper: 比按键盘的截屏键还快？
<iMadper> onlylove: 我绑定到我的快捷键了已经
<yunfan> maplebeats: 用linux本来就蛋疼 这里不还是聚集了这么多人？
 * yunfan 许多人是只见人短 不见己短阿
<onlylove> yunfan: 蛋疼啥，用windows才蛋疼，看点和谐物害怕中毒
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<onlylove> yunfan: 其实和谐物倒是次要的，主要是有些小网站的广告实在厉害
<imtxc> onlylove: import -frame ~/a.png
<gfrog> adam8157: 想日淘个mac回来……
<adam8157> gfrog: 比香港便宜?
<gfrog> adam8157: HK找不到人带
<imtxc> onlylove: 绑定到 PrtSc 嘛
<adam8157> gfrog: appletuan啊
<gfrog> adam8157: +200来块的提成
<LLB608> http://web2.qq.com/cgi-bin/webqq_app/?cmd=2&bd=E56141887403DA2C17EDB9156C4BAF39.jPg
<gfrog> adam8157: 就不见得比日本还便宜了
<LLB608> 来了
<onlylove> imtxc: 那绑定的热键系统已经做好了，不需要你绑定，除非你定制安装的
<LLB608> 打不开？
<adam8157> gfrog: 日淘mac肯定是被税的节奏吧
<iMadper> onlylove: 那个的绑定是wm/de做的
<onlylove> iMadper: 是啊
<iMadper> onlylove: arch之类的, 安装完了没有de的
<gfrog> adam8157: 睡200？
<imtxc> onlylove: 我的vm不带那个绑定，所以我那样做了
<adam8157> gfrog: 208
<yunfan> onlylove: 自己用得舒服就行
<adam8157> gfrog: 如果电脑价格4000一下的话
<adam8157> gfrog: 4000以上 按10%收
<yunfan> onlylove: 要是n10价格能掉下来就好了
 * maplebeats 4000块收个二手mac
<onlylove> iMadper: 其实好像也就gnome和ked做，unnity不知道
<onlylove> iMadper: 很多wm根本不管
<onlylove> 靠，又错字母顺序了
<onlylove> KDE
<maplebeats> onlylove: - -
<maplebeats> unity也打错了
<October21> onlylove: unity有
<adam8157> 大小写也错了
<onlylove> maplebeats: 错了错了吧，不影响阅读
<October21> 也是prtsc键
<onlylove> adam8157: 你们这时候出来挑错，之前你们乱打的时候呢
<gfrog> adam8157: 还是年后再买吧…… 这个月再刷卡就爆了
<iMadper> lol~
 * iMadper lol
<October21> onlylove: shift + prtsc键选择区域截图
<adam8157> gfrog: 提额
<onlylove> iMadper: 你的假牙，刚不小心掉了
<gcell> linux和windows各有各的蛋疼
<iMadper> onlylove: 我招你惹你了?
<onlylove> October21: 我不用那个，不关心
<gfrog> adam8157: 提的了还不起好嘛
<onlylove> iMadper: 没，只是看你lol的次数太多
<iMadper> onlylove: 多少算多?
<October21> 至今没弄会windows的截图
<gfrog> adam8157: 不过现在提额真心难，前几天打民生电话，死活不给我提
<imtxc> 发卡十年倾情巨献！成功推荐3人，立奖惠普平板电脑！
<iMadper> onlylove: 笑得多就是假牙?
<imtxc> 这羊毛有戏没有
 * iMadper win下截图, 然后复制到画图工具里... 
<adam8157> looooooool 露8颗牙才是美
<onlylove> October21: windows下面一样的，只不过是在剪贴板
<maplebeats> October21: windows的截图要粘贴
<onlylove> iMadper: 看人蛋蛋
<eexpress> 有现成的截图贴图脚本，你们不用。唧唧个啥。
<maplebeats> 其实我觉得windows的更方便。。。
<adam8157> l8888l
<October21> 我的笔记本一直用linux，没怎么用win
<gfrog> adam8157: 露出8颗后槽牙
<maplebeats> eexpress: 神图
<iMadper> onlylove: 什么??
<imtxc> adam8157, iMadper , yunfan , freeflying 小交卡来一发？
<iMadper> imtxc: 我没有呀
<adam8157> imtxc: 鄙视
<imtxc> iMadper: 所以才要你来一发嘛
<iMadper> imtxc: 不要, 还不起
<onlylove> iMadper: 那8个o，没啥，我觉得我有点危险，准备跑路
<imtxc> adam8157: lol
 * adam8157 等明年切换到visa芯片单币和银联芯片单币
<gfrog> imtxc: 艾玛，亏的你说了句小交。我今年的最红星期五还没注册呢
<imtxc> gfrog: 今年？
<imtxc> 每年需要注册一次？
<adam8157> "昨日焦点：腾讯新闻“邵逸夫去世，捐资助学盘点”，搜狐新闻“邵逸夫去世，捐资助学盘点”，新浪新闻“邵逸夫去世，捐资助学盘点”，网易新闻“邵逸夫去世，邵式风月片合集”。"
<yunfan> imtxc: 什么小脚卡？
<onlylove> adam8157: 网易当真要改名黄易？
<onlylove> yunfan: 交通银行信用卡
<yunfan> adam8157: 做新闻你不懂
<imtxc> yunfan: 交通银行信用卡，貌似有邀请羊毛，估计轮不到我，算了。
<adam8157> #OneOfTheReasonsWhyILikeNeteasy
<imtxc> 搜狐的标题咋也这样呢
<iMadper> neteasy
<bluezd> test
<^k^> bluezd:点点点. 16:47 新年快乐 : 22.300天
 * nyfair 用chrome上传文件到度娘盘，公司的诺顿防火墙给我弹出个框说不允许webdav...
<gcell> 网易黄的力量
<yunfan> imtxc: 怎么  给你男朋友冲业绩么
<imtxc> 按照搜狐网的风格，一般是 “绍。。去世，所卷资产或收回" 这种
 * nyfair 换个没人用的rekonq就成了，这算啥？
<imtxc> s/卷/捐
 * gfrog 阿娇这个不要脸的，今年最红星期五活动得在店外消费满1000才能参加下个月活动……
<iMadper> nyfair: 说明nod脑残
<yunfan> 邵衣服 真是不错
<October21> iMadper: 你昨天说的叶佳倩，那种声音不怎么样
<yunfan> 捐了这么多搂 他就是以前贩毒我都佩服
<iMadper> October21: ... ...
<nyfair> iMadper: norton真心脑残
<iMadper> October21: 这我控制不了呀
<onlylove> g 叶佳倩
<iMadper> October21: 据说模仿的惟妙惟肖
<^k^> onlylove: 叶佳倩 http://lmgtfy.com/ |叶佳倩|正在使用人人网，加入人人网，和|叶佳倩|取得联系，了解他的最新动态，一起 分享相片、日志和电影。
<LLB608> 我都疯了  Empathy 还是进不到这个聊天室啊   给个地址 服务器
<October21> L
<October21> l
<nyfair> iMadper: 问题是网管更脑残，还要我完整扫下毒再寄份log
<October21> LLB608: 你会用QQ就会用IRC
<imtxc> iMadper: 据说？本来就是
<iMadper> nyfair: 蛤蛤蛤蛤蛤蛤!!!!!!!!!!!
<yunfan> nyfair: 你还需要网管？
<LLB608> 发不来图
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦....
<imtxc> October21, iMadper 白洁系列
<October21> LLB608: 会去看wiki
<iMadper> LLB608: imagebin呀
<iMadper> imtxc: 别跟我说.
<iMadper> imtxc: 跟 October21 说.
<LLB608> 不知道上传到哪里
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 电脑适合装32位的Ubuntu还是64位的Ubuntu主要看哪些硬件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454383 如题，看一台电脑适合安装32位的还是64位的Ubuntu主要是看哪些硬件？如果不适合的，会出现什么不良现象？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zike — 2014-01-08 16:46
<yunfan> 我的nokia闹钟终于快递回来了 ^_^
<iMadper> LLB608: 上传到imagebin
<imtxc> 你们居然都用闹钟
<nyfair> yunfan: 你敲那群逗逼都脑残成这样了，还好意思说自己是geek公司
<nyfair> s/敲/瞧
<onlylove> imtxc: 闹钟比手机动静大
<October21> iMadper: 我经常听收音机，觉得那声音不好听
<yunfan> imtxc: 闹钟手机
<yunfan> 只有这款可以关机后还自己起
<imtxc> 我的意思是生物钟完全够用啊
<yunfan> nyfair: 我说你呢
<October21> imtxc: 因为手机可震动
<iMadper> October21: 收音机里面的人也会模仿????   cc  imtxc
<nyfair> yunfan: 我干嘛去为这个吵啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 销卡表明态度
<onlylove> imtxc: 最要命的是手机可以静音
<gfrog> adam8157: 75k额度呢，不舍得
<October21> iMadper: 我的意思是我经常听收音机，很多主持的声音都听过
<iMadper> gfrog: 叔, 75k没用呀, 你敢一下刷多少才是重要的
<iMadper> October21: 哦.
<jusss> github可以用来贴代码和图片，不错
 * nyfair 求一款android或ios上可以关闭视频声音但不会关闭媒体声音的播放器
<gfrog> iMadper: 这不这个月就爆了
<iMadper> gfrog: 你是75k都爆了???!!!
<nyfair> jusss: github上还有一堆色情小说，我会乱说
<iMadper> gfrog: 我大约猜到了你跳槽之后的工资了...
<October21> iMadper: 她的声音感觉不真实，还是北方口音好听
<onlylove> gfrog: 啥，7万5？
 * iMadper 觉得自己知道的太少了
<gfrog> iMadper: 年底采购导致的，平时不敢花这么多
<LLB608> 给个服务器地址
<iMadper> gfrog: 赞. ... 我前天晚上买了400块钱的肉, 我都心疼...
<yunfan> nyfair: 我没说你要吵阿 我只是好奇你居然需要网管的帮忙
<October21> LLB608: 你有明白IRC是什么东西吗？
<yunfan> 我前后几个公司 总是网管需要我们帮忙
<onlylove> yunfan: 很多时候，进机房需要IT的badge
<jusss> nyfair: 求地址
<yunfan> 又来了个快递 看来是电源
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是机房那种阿 大佬
<October21> LLB608: ubuntu自带的工具操作大概是这样
<October21> LLB608: 加入聊天室
<onlylove> yunfan: 我需要找IT的话，大概就是进机房了，因为自己以前就是IT，修电脑小意思
<yunfan> onlylove: 很明显 nyfair 那个网管是公司的 你见过机房里装杀毒软件的么
<LLB608> October21 恩
<October21> LLB608: irc可以用临时帐号
<onlylove> yunfan: 你还差啥没到
<onlylove> yunfan: 怎么没有，windows server啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 还有我的两把刀没到
<October21> LLB608: 你有看明白wiki说的吗？
<LLB608> 我看了   还是弄不了
<yunfan> onlylove: 我没去过那种层次低的机房
<onlylove> yunfan: 刀卡？显卡？
<imtxc> gfrog: 你居然把小交卡提到了7.5w
<October21> LLB608: 你可以用xchat或pidgin这两个irc客户端
<LLB608> http://web2.qq.com/cgi-bin/webqq_app/?cmd=2&bd=0F461FC8AD6FBD2FC61AFCB9E3D5DE22.jPg
<onlylove> yunfan: 不好说，你肯定那一堆机架上都是linux？
<yunfan> onlylove: 是真刀 我去福建的时候带了两把生存用的刀 回来时候坐飞机 所以让我朋友给我快递回来
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo同学薅到自行车了么？
<LLB608> 我用的 EMP
<yunfan> onlylove: 看得出来
<adam8157> gfrog: 不鸡到
<onlylove> yunfan: 怎么看，求科普，我看都一样啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 看 然后瞎猜 ：】
<yunfan> 发个电源 他们用这老大的箱子 额
<imtxc> LLB608: 你发的啥
<onlylove> yunfan: 然后其实里面是个装了esxi的虚拟化机器，上面各种vps
<onlylove> LLB608: http://imagebin.org/
<imtxc> LLB608: 那种链接看不见的
<yunfan> onlylove: 可能是微波炉 额
<onlylove> LLB608: 传道这网站
<onlylove> yunfan: 微波炉需要行波管的
<iMadper> yunfan: 买的全汉吗?
<onlylove> iMadper: great wall
<iMadper> yunfan: 全汉的无风删
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦.
<yunfan> onlylove: 光波 话说我看过一个节目 用两个白纸灯把鸡给弄熟的
<October21> LLB608: 你有看这吗？http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC%E5%9C%A8xChat%E4%B8%AD%E7%9A%84%E8%AE%BE%E7%BD%AE%E8%AF%B4%E6%98%8E
<^k^> ⇪ ti: IRC在xChat中的设置说明 - Ubuntu中文
<nyfair> yunfan: 这种公司要机房干嘛？你在想什么呢
<yunfan> iMadper: 穷鬼 买的是长城的0分贝
<October21> LLB608: 大致差不多
<yunfan> nyfair: 我啥时候说要有机房了 你大概把我的映射到 onlylove 了
<onlylove> fsp的好贵的说
<iMadper> yunfan: 恩, 有风扇的话, 就把工作久了之后开始有噪音了
<LLB608> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=285670
<yunfan> iMadper: 无风扇 关键是换了那个显卡以后我发现原来的电源并无声音 额
<LLB608> http://imagebin.org/285670
<iMadper> yunfan: 恩. 显卡原来噪音这么大?
<onlylove> yunfan: 约等于你的噪音都是显卡的
<iMadper> LLB608: 我们现在能看到你发的截图了
<October21> LLB608: 我说过不一定要注册帐号，你没听懂？
<onlylove> LLB608: 帐号要改成irc
<LLB608> 这个里面没有IRC的
<onlylove> October21: 他那协议明显是gtalk
<yunfan> iMadper: gt430的公版卡 风扇超级小
<imtxc> 怎么会
<yunfan> 发现电源的风扇很大
<October21> LLB608: 你可以建个irc帐号
<October21> 随便什么名字
<LLB608> FLICHR？
<LLB608> AIM？
<LLB608> SALUT
<iMadper> yunfan: 拆了风扇, 自己换成大散热片
<LLB608> JABBER？
<October21> LLB608: IRC协议没？
<iMadper> LLB608: 如果你确定你的客户端不支持irc, 那你就换个客户端.
<onlylove> LLB608: IRC
<October21> LLB608: 不要刷屏
<LLB608> 原来是不支持啊    这个客户端
<October21> LLB608: 你有认真看wiki吗？
<LLB608> 我看了的
<onlylove> October21: 我对灯发誓他没看
<iMadper> LLB608: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Empathy   可以参考一下这里
<^k^> ⇪ t: Empathy - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<iMadper> Empathy is currently a pretty poor IRC client. It might be better to install xchat-gnome.   cc  perr
<October21> LLB608: 你不建个帐号，就用gtalk帐号？
<October21> 新建帐号选择irc
<October21> 输入个nick即可
<yunfan> onlylove: iMadper 这个电源太重了 额
<onlylove> iMadper: ubuntu应该有预装thunderbird
<onlylove> yunfan: 好电源通常都很沉，以前都是靠轻重识别的
<iMadper> onlylove: 不知道. 我好久没用过ubuntu了. 不过我用的时候, 貌似当时不是tb
<October21> LLB608: 我用这个客户端太少，很多设置不记得了
<yunfan> onlylove: 没送螺丝 你知道去哪里买螺丝么 我之前那些都丢了
 * iMadper 最烦一堆预装的发行版.
<onlylove> yunfan: 不知道，电脑城你那有没
<yunfan> onlylove: 无
<October21> LLB608: 你要把问题说明白
<yunfan> onlylove: 能去五金店买不？
<yunfan> 我不知道pc螺丝的规格
<onlylove> yunfan: 我知道我家的电脑城有卖线材和螺丝的，你要不找个五金店买差不多的吧……
<onlylove> yunfan: 是啊……主要是螺距的问题，是不是标准件……
<onlylove> yunfan: 大概是3mm的
<freeflying> imtxc, 啥叫小交卡
<onlylove> yunfan: 打电话问长城，说没螺丝，找他要
<yunfan> onlylove: 螺丝不是有什么T开头的规格么
<LLB608> 恩
<October21> LLB608: 你建好账户没？
<onlylove> yunfan: 五金店都是标准件
<yunfan> onlylove: 螺丝这种东西应该是机箱或者主板带把 找电源商要有点说不过去
<perr> iMadper: 偶就是在用xchat, empathy做gtalk用
<iMadper> 其实我也不喜欢xchat
<LLB608> 等下  在忙了
<LLB608> 我知道了
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • [转] 造字工房全套正版精美中文设计字体免费下载使用 (个人非商用/全集打包) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454385 转自异次元软件世界：http://www.iplaysoft.com/zao-zi-gong-fang-free-fonts.html 统计信息: 发表于 由 yhlfh — 2014-01-08 17:06
<yunfan> onlylove: 不管了 暂时先放在这 现在需要研究的是把cpu的散热给弄成热管的
<yunfan> 不过每次改风扇都太麻烦 tmd
<onlylove> yunfan: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=8915955384
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 机箱螺丝规格M3*8平头螺丝 电脑螺丝 机箱螺丝规格M3*8平头螺丝 电脑螺丝 价格:0.20 元
 * iMadper 终于bisect完成... 但是会有编译错误... nnnnd
<October21> LLB608: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Empathy
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Empathy - Ubuntu中文
<October21> LLB608: 中文的，这样容易吧？
<yunfan> onlylove: 很好
<October21> LLB608: 打开Empathy，在编辑（Edit）中选择账户（Accounts），添加一个IRC账户，填好相关信息，点登录（Login）即可。
<yunfan> onlylove: 机箱里好像并不是只有一个规格阿
<yunfan> onlylove: 此宝贝已下架
<onlylove> yunfan: 你看看他家店铺，然后知道螺丝的规格
<onlylove> yunfan: 然后去五金店买
<onlylove> yunfan: http://www.computerdiy.com.tw/all-articles/articles-desktops/2424-play?start=1
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 編輯們的經驗談「玩」電腦必須知道的大小事 - 頁 2 ｜ ComputerDIY
<onlylove> yunfan: 看样子像m3.5的
<yunfan> onlylove: 干脆找个卖这种东西的店铺 买个大礼包
<onlylove> yunfan: 然后求赠送螺丝？
<onlylove> yunfan: 你可以去五金店看看，这个应该是标准件的
<yunfan> onlylove: 没有阿 就买就是了 我之前买单片机的配件 就是每样买了很多
<onlylove> yunfan: 不记得单片机有卖螺丝……
 * imtxc 下班回家
<onlylove> yunfan: http://s8.taobao.com/search?spm=a230z.1.5634021.2.9eqLRr&tab=all&q=m3.5%C2%DD%CB%BF&pid=mm_10062864_0_0&mode=63&s=0
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ m3.5螺丝_淘宝搜索
<onlylove> yunfan: 我这边连不上tabao的cdn，看不了图
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/267612.htm   这个不错
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 索泰发布Zbox nano ID67准系统：采用15W Haswell 处理器_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过我对螺丝多少有点了解，上学的时候画过截面图
<yunfan> 中午才骂过gigabyte 现在终于出替换型了
<yunfan> onlylove: 我刚才说的开始单片机配件 没说螺丝阿
<onlylove> yunfan: gigabyte咋么了
<yunfan> 出门买菜 回来再说
<onlylove> CSS不正常，图片挂掉，这网络真愁
<jusss> /dev/sda8        99G   56G   38G  60% /home 这个才让人发愁。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 发毛愁，还40G呢
<onlylove> jusss: 你要知道，04年的时候40G是标配
<jusss> 已经删好多电影了，还是只剩这么点空间，还有n多电影没看呢， onlylove
<onlylove> jusss: 那时候分区一下分4个，每个10G
<onlylove> jusss: 看完一个删一个
<jusss> onlylove: 04年那会有bd了没
<onlylove> jusss: 没
<onlylove> jusss: 不好说，有HD了
<jusss> onlylove: 下几个20多G的电影，就没空间了
<onlylove> jusss: 我记得我05年买过一本杂志，里面有HD介绍
<onlylove> jusss: 04年年底的
<onlylove> jusss: 04年好像是80G，01年是40
<onlylove> jusss: 那时候的winxp要1.5G
<adam8157> 亿万富豪都很长寿，活了107岁的邵逸夫每周运动四次并且每天练气功，86岁的华人首富李嘉诚每天都要游泳和打高尔夫，93岁的澳门赌王何鸿燊从来不吃任何补品每天坚持游泳半小时，红顶商人霍英东早餐只吃水果晚餐只吃玉米芋头，传媒巨头默多克每天要吃20多种水果蔬菜……他们共同的长寿秘诀是：有钱。
<jusss> onlylove: xp马上被下架了
<onlylove> jusss: win2k要800M
<onlylove> adam8157: 真相帝
<jusss> adam8157: 他们共同的长寿秘诀是：男人
<archl> adam8157: 。。。
<iMadper> adam8157: 他们的秘诀是, 有钱, 且不作死. 很多人有钱了就开始嘬. 各种玩命赛车什么的.
<archl> onlylove: 我家的这电脑C：/只有8GB，新一代的程序无良，已经无法安装了。
<archl> 　iMadper 。。。
<archl> onlylove: 三星的程序要求空余10gb
<archl> 呃。是　c:\　对把。。。
<jusss> C:\ 对
<archl> onlylove: 　04年笔记本只有30GB啊。
 * adam8157 的第一块硬盘8.4G
<archl> adam8157: 你要活得久么。
<archl> adam8157　好大
<onlylove> archl: 我说的是台式机，笔记本的话，40和60（60很奇怪）
 * archl 现在可以从地下室里拔出　260MB　的硬盘
<archl> onlylove: 不记得了。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37948
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中俄南极科考船成功脱困
<archl> onlylove: 2003年顶级才120GB吧。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37947
<archl> g Disallowed Key Characters.
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Twister：完全去中心化的点对点微博平台
<^k^> archl: Disallowed Key Characters. http://lmgtfy.com/ This question has been asked before and already has an answer. If those answers do not fully address your question, please ask a new question |...|
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37944
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 创造属于你的虚拟货币
<archl> 谁见过　Disallowed Key Characters.　这种提示。。。
<onlylove> 创造数字货币去
<imtxc> 明天就三九了，今年到底下不下学了
<imtxc> 雪
<archl> onlylove: 造城市吧
<archl> imtxc: 造城市吧
<archl> imtxc: 不下雪花
<archl> imtxc: 下冰雹
<imtxc> archl: ...
<onlylove> imtxc: 北京雪少
<Paulyoung> 求助：http://imagebin.org/285674
<imtxc> onlylove: 去年我记得很清楚 11月4号就下雪了来着
<Paulyoung> 设置面板少了一些图标
<onlylove> imtxc: 我只是和你说下，北京的气候
<onlylove> imtxc: 北京下雪少
<imtxc> onlylove: 好吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 所以如果北京不下雪，没啥稀奇的
<imtxc> onlylove: 唉，我太痛苦
<onlylove> 我只是希望明年早点下雨，让我的伞淋下雨
<imtxc> onlylove: 每天开门、碰各种东西都得小心翼翼
<onlylove> imtxc: 我比你痛苦，我现在每天各种静电
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦，你也这样啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊，加湿器+ 湿毛巾都不行
<onlylove> imtxc: 没啥，过去冬天就好了，我现在身上都不敢洗澡了，干得不行
<onlylove> imtxc: 我都有去中医院的滋味了，去看下是不是干燥症
<imtxc> onlylove: 没必要吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 就是空气干燥而已
<onlylove> imtxc: 我身体不好，本身就需要调理
<onlylove> imtxc: 我爸十一的时候就让我去，我拖到现在，说挂不上号……事实也是挂不上号
<gfrog> adam8157: 越看阿交今年的规则越坑爹。
<gfrog> adam8157: 超市也少了
<maplebeats> 阿交到底是啥
<imtxc> maplebeats: 交通银行
<imtxc> cc freeflying  ^^
<maplebeats> imtxc: 交通银行送钱吗？
<imtxc> maplebeats: 刷卡金、最红星期五
<archl> onlylove: 为什么不把水撒到地上？
<imtxc> maplebeats: 超市95折
<maplebeats> imtxc: 卡金是什么
<imtxc> maplebeats: 就是刷100返50之类
<archl> onlylove: 经常洗脸:)
<onlylove> archl: 不是水的问题，是身上皮肤干燥，然后和衣服摩擦积累的静电
<imtxc> maplebeats: 而且在超市买东西95折
<onlylove> maplebeats: 还有个小昭，那个是招商银行
<onlylove> maplebeats: 这边的东西，要多猜
<archl> onlylove: 涂水
<onlylove> archl: 每天涂水么
<imtxc> onlylove: 这…… 大家都这么称呼的啊，广发->废 之类的
<imtxc> onlylove: 卡奴都知道
<imtxc> lol
<archl> onlylove: 不是每天，是经常
<onlylove> imtxc: 有人不是，比方我
<archl> onlylove: 一天12词霸
<imtxc> onlylove: 好吧
<onlylove> archl: 我泡浴室算了
<imtxc> 中铁四局团委开展“冬日暖阳”帮农民工兄弟订票活动】连日来,@中铁四局青年 和25个团支部的团干们都在电脑边一遍遍刷新为中铁四局的农民工兄弟网上抢票,据悉中铁四局团委共登记612名农民工订票需求,截止目前,中铁四局团委共为496名农民工兄弟成功订票
<imtxc> 难道他们不是直接往出来打印火车票？
<onlylove> imtxc: 公平竞争……其实是不愿意给直接打
<yunfan> 我这里菜市场的小葱全不见了 现在都是卖那种北方大葱 tmd
<imtxc> onlylove: 谁知道是不是直接打的
<archl> onlylove: 太危险，泡久了，就危险了
<imtxc> yunfan: 或许是转基因导致小葱长大了
<yunfan> imtxc: 这些身份的人都有保留票的 我就坐过保留票
<onlylove> imtxc: 黑大好
<yunfan> imtxc: 毛呢 可能是供货问题
<imtxc> yunfan: 保留票一般得军代处之类的部门打印...
<llb608> 哈哈  我终于进来了
<llb608> 弄死我了
<October21> llb608: 谁叫你不认真看wiki
<llb608>  NickServ: (notice) llb608 is not a registered nickname.
<yunfan> imtxc: 毛 是车长有保留票的
<yunfan> 还有每个站台还有几个
<llb608> 这又是啥啊
<llb608> 以前我没用过 IRC
<imtxc> yunfan: 哦，那就是咱俩说的不是同一种
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求解，设置面板中少了一些突变 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454386 统计信息: 发表于 由 yangwenbo99 — 2014-01-08 17:35
<imtxc> yunfan: 我帮我姐买过一次那种票，各种渠道都没票，他们在车厢里面好多空位
<adam8157> gfrog: 销了吧
<llb608> 比WEB版好用太多了
<imtxc> yunfan: 或者座驾驶室里面 lol
<llb608> 话说NEXUS7 2013装不了UBUNTU么？
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • ASUS N550JV 独立显卡找不到 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454387 RT 我的N550JV是750M的独立显卡 在终端中输入lspci |grep VGA只能看到如下： 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06) 然而输入lspci可以看到有一行是： 01:00.0 3D
<^k^>  ─> controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107M [GeForce GT 750M] (rev a1) 从nVidia官网上下载的.run的驱动后，按照Ubuntu Wiki的步骤安装，安装时提示没有支持的nVid …
<threefcata> ceshi
<imtxc> yunfan: 就是驾驶室没有卫生间比较痛苦
<jusss> ²³´
<jusss> °
<jusss> fvwm切换不了page了。。。
<gebjgd> 用ubuntu的人真心是高手
<gebjgd> 我死活没搞定kubuntu的locale
<gebjgd> ubuntu的配置太反人类了 就不能学学debian arch啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 或者坐在值班室里 顺便认识个炮友
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 求教gnome3 活动试图的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454388 刚安装好gonme3 活动试图里面的显示应用程序里面默认有两个类似文件夹的东西 分别是工具和杂项 求教怎么创建其他的类似这样的文件夹 或者 彻底禁用掉显示应用程序这个按钮 统计信息: 发表于 由 iceveil —
<^k^>  ─> 2014-01-08 17:55
<imtxc> yunfan: 好路子啊
<October21> gebjgd: 你都到这里求助了 :)
<archl> gebjgd: ...
<archl> gebjgd: 不反人类怎么卖服务啊
<October21> Ubuntu开发者为Dash加入BT搜索功能
<gebjgd> October21: 不是求助  是吐槽  等老婆用完新本 我就装回debian
<adam8157> https://avaazdo.s3.amazonaws.com/7400a6b8d9a22ec5afadce3a27149082.jpg
<gebjgd> October21: 因为debian stable的内核太老  我装不上新内核
<October21> backport有3.11
<October21> 你又不愿意用
<gebjgd> October21: 是啊  问题是没网卡
<October21> 网卡驱动难倒你了？
<gebjgd> October21: intel haswell
<gebjgd> October21: 还好我有很多无线网卡  等老婆用完笔记本再说
<October21> fullhd
<gebjgd> October21: 对
<gebjgd> October21: 昨天就送到了
<October21> 这麽快
<yunfan> imtxc: 你的外形 可能走不了这种路子
<October21> 我还以为你早用上了
<imtxc> yunfan: 不要拆
<gebjgd> October21: 没有  第一次用这么新的硬件
<gebjgd> October21: debian stable直接悲剧
<October21> 你太大意了
<gebjgd> October21: 不是大意  因为我是amd粉
<yunfan> imtxc: 那不行阿 我是拆腻子阿
<gebjgd> October21: 我家里的其他机器都是amd的cpu和显卡  从来没用过intel的u
<October21> 又盲目崇拜
<gebjgd> October21: 盲目崇拜什么？
<October21> hd4000才是支持最好的
<gebjgd> October21: a卡给力 续航时间长
<gebjgd> October21: 还能交火  价格便宜量又足
<gebjgd> October21: 我现在用的机器2011年买的  现在能用7个小时
<October21> 再说了处于发展，intel对linux还是不错的
<gebjgd> October21: 我就喜欢a的东西
<gebjgd> October21: 个人好恶
<gebjgd> October21: 从来不爱n卡
<October21> 这有什么渊源呢？
<gebjgd> October21: 从未拥有
<gebjgd> October21: 做过cuda
<gebjgd> October21: 渣
<October21> gebjgd: 我用神船
<October21> 一直关闭n卡
<gebjgd> October21: .........
<gebjgd> October21: 那你买带n卡的干嘛
<October21> 我不了解
<October21> 手头没多少钱
<October21> 需要一个电脑
<gebjgd> October21: amd apu是你的好朋友
<cherrot> gebjgd: apu 是个啥来着？
<October21> amd的独显也不好弄
<cherrot> gebjgd: 带集显的CPU？
<October21> cherrot: amd的移动处理器吧？
<October21> APU是“Accelerated Processing Units”的简称，中文名字叫加速处理器，是AMD融聚未来理念的产品，它第一次将处理器和独显核心做在一个晶片上，协同计算、彼此加速，同时具有高性能处理器和最新支持DX11独立显卡的处理性能，大幅
<cherrot> October21: 哦  amd平台的图形处理是硬伤吧。。至少自己是这么感觉的
<October21> 不太了解
<gebjgd> October21: 好弄  我家里3台机器都是amd apu
<cherrot> joke
<gebjgd> cherrot: 对
<cherrot> ^k^: joke
<gebjgd> cherrot: amd平台集成的显卡强
<^k^> cherrot, 2爱斯基摩人的皮船是寒冷的，所以他们开始起火，沉没工艺，证明了古老的格言你不能有你的皮艇和加热这一点。 18:22 新年快乐 : 22.234天
<gebjgd> cherrot: 基本上中低端无敌
<gebjgd> October21: 而且续航能力好
<onlylove> cherrot: 和你说，ati的显卡比amd的x86强太多了，apu的劣势是cpu太弱，计算能力不够
<October21> 我一般不用电池
<October21> 续航 linux 下一般也不太好，相应的支持不够
<October21> cpu也是一个方面
<cherrot> onlylove: soga
<gebjgd> October21: 续航最好的就是apu
<gebjgd> October21: 内核支持的刚刚的
<gebjgd> October21: 7,8个小时不是问题  和win下一样
<October21> 那主板支持怎么弄的？
<gebjgd> October21: 3A 内核认了
<gebjgd> October21: 上个catalyst就行了
<gebjgd> October21: 我的台式就是3A 支持6G sata, usb3 x2
<perr> 话说罗德曼这厮是怎么去的朝鲜
<perr> 先到北京,再到平壤?
<October21> gebjgd: 那一年的还有usb3.0
<gebjgd> October21: 2012
<October21> 我笔记本只认出一个usb3.0 我有两个
<October21> 听说是bug
<gebjgd> October21: 我只能说 没钱买amd apu就对了
<October21> 这个我不敢下定论，我对硬件不了解，只觉得amd较便宜
<October21> 不过使用什么硬件是厂商操控
<gebjgd> October21: 从2006年到现在我一直是amd
<gebjgd> October21: 笔记本 台式机  都是amd的  老的 新的 linux没啥问题
<October21> 他们甚至会搭配一些糟糕的配置
<gebjgd> October21: 不过邪门的是  你买上网本的时候  apu的机器比atom贵多了
<October21> atom是个低能儿
<cherrot> 卖的不是电脑 是寂寞
<October21> 做电脑处理器太差了
<gebjgd> October21: 为了是低功耗啊
<October21> 很多人认为够用即可
<October21> 但只有超过需求才能体验好
<October21> 不然就会在某天抱怨这不行那不行
<onlylove> gebjgd: 因为apu的显卡秒atom几条街
<gebjgd> onlylove: 续航也是
<gebjgd> onlylove: 未必
<October21> 看用在什么产品上
<gebjgd> October21: 未必
<gebjgd> onlylove: 发错了
<October21> 上网本就是下场
<gebjgd> October21: 表示对我的上网本很满意
<October21> 定位太尴尬了
<gebjgd> October21: harman kardon的音箱
<gebjgd> October21: 8个小时的续航
<October21> 学生党没钱啊
<gebjgd> October21: 你买台式机  配apu最便宜
<archl> 功耗啊。
<archl> 我这破电脑。
<October21> 兼容机就好办
<archl> 要是修正了那bug，就能跑4小时了
<archl> 持续的吸掉3W
<archl> 不过发现无线网卡的耗电也相当优秀
<archl> 超过cpu和显示屏总和
<October21> 无线网卡有电源管理吧？
<gebjgd> October21: 手机省钱买mtk
<gebjgd> October21: 电脑省钱买amd
<October21> 我用powertop看到过
<October21> gebjgd: cm官方有支持mtk吗？
<onlylove> gebjgd: mtk不等于省钱，比方说sharp也有mtk的机器，但是针对女性，所以不便宜
<gebjgd> onlylove: 比起别的便宜
<October21> gebjgd: 高通也有A7的便宜cpu
<gebjgd> onlylove: 我正准备买个1800软民币的 mtk6592 2G 16G fullhd 双1300摄像头的手机呢
<gebjgd> onlylove: 能支持fullhd?
<gebjgd> October21: 能支持fullhd?
<October21> 我就wvga
<October21> gebjgd: 你倒是什么电子产品都有
<October21> 我就多了个kindle
<gebjgd> October21: 必须的
<gebjgd> October21: 我有sony
<October21> gebjgd: 我在mobiread论坛上看到老外基本上所有的电子书都有
<October21> 还有ipad
<October21> 三四十件吧
<gebjgd> October21: 我是果黑
<October21> 我还是客观点
<October21> 按需选择
<nyfair> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/66cb4654gw1ecb99e4eiwj20nw1pjww8.jpg
<gebjgd> October21: 不用客观  苹果的东西没好的
<October21> “没好的”这句算客观吗？
<gebjgd> October21: 算
<gebjgd> October21: 因为有linux
<gebjgd> October21: 如果这世上只有win和mac  我这么说就不客观了
<onlylove> 我TMD被坑了，100G的数据，100M的网络……
<October21> gebjgd: 您老还这麽愤青
<onlylove> October21: 苹果用power的时候，那时候power甩x86几条街
<October21> ppc处理器有这麽好？
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • veket-8.0和微脑发布了呀，不用火狐了，即将不用intel http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454389 veket-8.0发出来啦，恭喜 下载： http://pan.baidu.com/s/1jGoMcFO 容量367.71M 依然几乎全集成常用软件： Quote: 以下为veket集成的软件介绍： （因为暂时没时间整理，所以直接从论坛上其它的
<onlylove> October21: 很早之前，苹果换intel之前的事情了
<October21> 这个看过，不过没用过ppc的东西
<October21> x86z在商业上是成功的
<October21> arm也是
<October21> mips也功耗低
<onlylove> mips都被分开卖了
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 2013年Linux领域重要事件回顾 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454390 　　Linux和开源软件在过去的一年里面都取得了不小的进步。在这个特殊日子里，我们把2013这一年业界发生的重要事情分成了“Linux发行版、重要周年庆祝活动、曾引起业界较大关注的事件”这三个方面来
<^k^>  ─> 进行梳理。下面，我们一起了解下吧。 　一、主要Linux发行版本 　　1. Ubuntu 13.04 & 13.10发布 　　Ubuntu照例在今年发布了两个版本：Ubuntu 1 …
<October21> 说不定新东家出了处理器
<onlylove> 我恨呐，不能关机走人！
<onlylove> 要等mapreduce完了才可以！
<October21> 又加班？
<onlylove> 因为明天网络维护，我要把server关掉
<gebjgd> onlylove: 就没个vpn?
<onlylove> 让我用100M的网络跑100G数据！
<onlylove> gebjgd: 不给我，因为是contractor
<onlylove> gebjgd: 只有employee才有
<gebjgd> nyfair真是个好姑娘
<gebjgd> 可惜我已经结婚了
<onlylove> nyfair是不是妹子还在两说
<onlylove> 另外还是上海人
<onlylove> 上海丈母娘不好对付
<onlylove> 加上nyfair的重口味……
<October21> gebjgd: 何出此言？
<palomino|working> o_O
<onlylove> palomino|working: 被吓坏了吧
<gebjgd> onlylove: 好对付  连丈母娘一起
<onlylove> October21: 看来有人口味更重
<palomino|working> ....
 * kevinyings centos被收购是好事还是坏事啊
<onlylove> 不是收购
<onlylove> 不知道好事坏事，还有scientific可以用
<kevinyings> onlylove, 是什么？
<kevinyings> onlylove, 但是企业centos的用户基数相对庞大多了
<onlylove> kevinyings: http://www.oschina.net/news/47609/centos-join-redhat-forces
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 号外！CentOS 宣布加入红帽公司！ - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> kevinyings: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37940
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | CentOS将与Red Hat紧密合作
<onlylove> kevinyings: 两条新闻都没提到收购
<kevinyings> onlylove, 是加入
<kevinyings> onlylove, 那还有谁加入谁的呢，总有主次
<onlylove> kevinyings: centos依托于redhat 由于GPL不得不释出的代码
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 新版ubuntu的推箱子游戏有那些好推荐的？请推荐一个容量不大依赖不多的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454391 图片中这个游戏在UBUNTU中有deb吗？游戏的名字是？ 我有一台电脑只有UBUNTU的驱动较齐全，想找个好用的推箱子游戏，最好容量不太大的。 统计信息: 发
<^k^>  ─> 表于 由 成功者 — 2014-01-08 19:15
<kevinyings> onlylove, 纳尼，rh才是好人撒，你是rh的员工？
<onlylove> kevinyings: 你难道不知道centos的来历？我不是rh的员工
<onlylove> kevinyings: centos创建的目的就是搞一个免费的rh的二进制发行版
<kevinyings> onlylove, GPL的协议，我知道，但是centos不是靠这个赚钱呀
<onlylove> kevinyings: centos就不赚钱好吧
<kevinyings> onlylove, 非盈利的
<kevinyings> onlylove, 对呀
<kevinyings> onlylove, 既然非盈利，那为什么说不得不
<onlylove> kevinyings: redhat不得不公开的源码
<onlylove> kevinyings: 你语文看门大爷教的？
<kevinyings> onlylove, 我语文不好，别介意
<gebjgd> onlylove: 你多久没撸了
<gebjgd> onlylove: 撸撸  有zhuyu
<onlylove> 要大约8点半才能完事，要最快9点才能到家
<onlylove> gebjgd: 啥？看不懂
<gebjgd> onlylove: 撸撸  有助于缓解压力
<kevinyings> onlylove, 到家干嘛？
<gebjgd> onlylove: 你压力很大
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我有毛压力，我就是觉得不能立刻走很郁闷
<onlylove> kevinyings: 你要我住公司么
<onlylove> kevinyings: 你给开加班费么
<gebjgd> onlylove: 所以啊  你郁闷  有压力
<kevinyings> onlylove, 据说，某个公司可以在家办公
<onlylove> kevinyings: 哪个
<kevinyings> onlylove, 雅虎
<onlylove> kevinyings: 雅虎在实行微软取消的员工评级制度，而且小梅貌似取消在家办公的特权了
<onlylove> kevinyings: 你那是不是旧闻啊
<onlylove> kevinyings: fivesheep 是雅虎的，你问他去
<kevinyings> onlylove, 也是今年，不算旧闻
<onlylove> kevinyings: 我怎么记得是今年起不允许在家
<kevinyings> onlylove, 好吧，我是通过它不许在家从而得知它可以在家的
<onlylove> kevinyings: https://www.google.com.sg/search?q=yahoo+work+from+home&oq=yahoo+workf&aqs=chrome.1.69i57j0l5.6275j0j7&sourceid=chrome&espv=210&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8
<^k^> ⇪ ti: yahoo work from home - Google Search
<onlylove> Marissa Mayer's No-Working-From-Home Rule Is Stupid
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<onlylove> 很明显，小梅说不准在家上班
<kevinyings> onlylove, 如果，我是雅虎员工，我就狂吃东西来报复老板
<onlylove> kevinyings: 零食不值钱，你吃多了对自己身体不好，谁报复谁
<onlylove> kevinyings: 报复别人之前先算账
<kevinyings> onlylove, 但是，也只是说，针对那全天在家的员工，如果家里出事了，还可以回去的
<onlylove> kevinyings: 谁家里出事了不让回，这是人道主义好吧
<kevinyings> onlylove, 我错了
<onlylove> kevinyings: 比方说，你家人出车祸了，还不准你回，因为不到下班时间？
<kevinyings> onlylove, 但是，给孩子换尿布也算的
<onlylove> kevinyings: 小梅养过孩子了，她要是这点自由都不给，会有很多人离开雅虎
<kevinyings> onlylove, 所以雅虎还是比大多数公司要好，是吧？
<onlylove> kevinyings: 那啥国外的雅虎
<kevinyings> onlylove, 国内不算？
<onlylove> kevinyings: 我这么和你说，随便揪出个外国的企业，就比国内公司强
<onlylove> kevinyings: 国内的姓马
<onlylove> kevinyings: 阿里
<kevinyings> onlylove, 天草
<kevinyings> onlylove, 阿里是好，还是不好
<onlylove> kevinyings: 比外企不好
<kevinyings> onlylove, 不人道
<onlylove> kevinyings: 没去过，不予评论
<kevinyings> onlylove, 国内有好的吗？
<onlylove> kevinyings: 中移动
<onlylove> kevinyings: 等一系列央企，国企
<kevinyings> onlylove, 国家电网跟他比，谁好
<onlylove> kevinyings: 都好
<kevinyings> onlylove, 光吃饭，没人生价值
<kevinyings> onlylove, 国企是王道
<onlylove> kevinyings: 你好歹能吃饭，去私企你可是饭都吃不上
<perr> 好多国
<onlylove> kevinyings: 听说过加班猝死的没
<onlylove> kevinyings: 有国企的？
<kevinyings> onlylove, 华为的
<onlylove> kevinyings: 不光华为吧
<kevinyings> onlylove, IT的就听过华为
<onlylove> kevinyings: 哦，跳楼的呢
<kevinyings> onlylove, 那种，干到死，除了拿些钱，也没别的了
<kevinyings> onlylove, 没意思
<onlylove> kevinyings: 所以国企光吃饭是很幸福的
<kevinyings> onlylove, 说的对
<kevinyings> onlylove, 国内的外企也一样吗？真是令人不爽啊
<perr> 不知道为何要跳楼,生命就那么可以不珍惜的吗?
<onlylove> kevinyings: 国内的外企都守规矩啊，很好的
<onlylove> kevinyings: 你说的雅虎太特殊了，中国雅虎和雅虎压根是俩地方
<perr> 工作可以不要,生命还是要珍惜的呀
<kevinyings> onlylove, 但是对比国外的就不一样了
<onlylove> kevinyings: 比方说微软中国啊，啥的，都很好
<kevinyings> onlylove, 中国雅虎是阿里的吧
<onlylove> kevinyings: 对啊，所以说姓马
<kevinyings> onlylove, 马云，好事不干
<onlylove> kevinyings: 但是微软中国，还是那个Microsoft啊
<kevinyings> onlylove, 你得先能进去啊
<onlylove> kevinyings: 我要是和你说我在vmware中国上班，你得啥反应
<kevinyings> onlylove, 我会羡慕你，但我得先google一下
<perr> 这个可以有
<onlylove> kevinyings: 到vmware中国之前在TI中国
<kevinyings> onlylove, 从硬件跳到虚拟化的，这是什么思路？
<onlylove> kevinyings: 没啥思路，有吃饭的地方就成
<onlylove> kevinyings: 反正都是contractor
<kevinyings> onlylove, 什么意思，打工的
<onlylove> kevinyings: 合同工，正式工，懂不懂
<onlylove> kevinyings: 在TI是做it的
<kevinyings> onlylove, 不懂
<kevinyings> onlylove, 求解
<onlylove> kevinyings: 合同工的意思是，我可以随时开掉你，赔偿只有一个月工资
<onlylove> kevinyings: 正式工，就相当于在编员工
<kevinyings> onlylove, 开掉，2个月工资
<kevinyings> ？
<onlylove> kevinyings: 只要你不辞职，没有重大错误，我开掉你，工龄+1X年工资
<kevinyings> onlylove, 明白了
<onlylove> kevinyings: 这只是钱的区别
<onlylove> kevinyings: 正式工的工资比合同工高很多
<onlylove> kevinyings: 待遇也好很多
<kevinyings> onlylove, 现在国内都是合同工吧
<onlylove> kevinyings: 有正事的啊
<onlylove> kevinyings: 很多
<onlylove> kevinyings: 合同工对他们来说，相当于临时工
<kevinyings> onlylove, 没听过，开谁要付钱
<onlylove> kevinyings: 亲，自己研究劳动法和劳动合同法去吧
<onlylove> kevinyings: 只要你不违反劳动合同，公司不能随便开掉你
<onlylove> kevinyings: 知道啥叫违约金不
<kevinyings> onlylove, 这个好像是事业单位才有的
<kevinyings> onlylove, vmware是事业单位吗？
<onlylove> kevinyings: 你的意思是企业没有？
<onlylove> kevinyings: 别闹
<kevinyings> onlylove, 我又错了
<October21> 《劳动合同法》有规定
<October21> 不能随便开人
<kevinyings> onlylove, TI也太不厚道了，竟然招合同工
<onlylove> kevinyings: TI有很多regular
<onlylove> kevinyings: 合同工只是少数
<onlylove> kevinyings: TI的电子工程师如果不是intern，那基本上是employee
<imtxc> onlylove: kevinyings  其实很少有人看过劳动合同法
<onlylove> kevinyings: 只有前台，facility这些才会用合同工
<October21> 我们有选修课啊
<onlylove> imtxc: l5e不在，不然让她讲
 * archl 人生只有选修课
<kevinyings> cannot agree more
<imtxc> onlylove, kevinyings  用人单位自用工之日起满一年不与劳动者订立书面劳动合同的，视为用人单位与劳动者已订立无固定期限劳动合同。
<onlylove> imtxc: 有这么一说？
<imtxc> 我就有认识有人没有签过合同的，然后自己不懂就走了
<imtxc> onlylove: 对
<onlylove> imtxc: 我记得要3年才可以签无固定期限的
<imtxc> onlylove: 不是3年
<imtxc> onlylove: 10å¹´
<kevinyings> imtxc, 这么久
<imtxc> onlylove: 或者签两次合同
<onlylove> imtxc: 不是的，3年就可以吧？
<archl> 都按年算，不是7天么。
<imtxc> onlylove: 如果一次签一年，那就是两年
<onlylove> imtxc: 我记得是如果签够三年，然后再签的时候，可以这样
<imtxc> onlylove: 如果一次签三年，就是六年，10年之后是自动的
<onlylove> 靠……
<onlylove> 自己的知识过时了
<imtxc> onlylove: 我刚贴的那句，是劳动合同法十四条第三款
<kevinyings> imtxc, 所以三年到了后要好好想想
<onlylove> imtxc: 新版的是啥时候的事情
<imtxc> kevinyings: 想什么
<kevinyings> imtxc, 要不要跳
<onlylove> imtxc: 应该是和我说的？
<imtxc> onlylove: 《中华人民共和国劳动合同法》已由中华人民共和国第十届全国人民代表大会常务委员会第二十八次会议于2007年6月29日通过，现予公布，自2008年1月1日起施行。
<imtxc> 中华人民共和国主席　胡锦涛
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦，那就是了……我记错了的样子
<kevinyings> imtxc, 那这么说，跳槽是很不好的
<onlylove> archl: 来说说，为啥袋鼠国不呆了
<imtxc> kevinyings: 这看怎么说了
<onlylove> imtxc: 三年如果很努力的话，应该是资深级别了？
<onlylove> imtxc: 我记得那些都是5年的？
<archl> onlylove: 在哪里我都是异端
<imtxc> onlylove: 一般是一次三年
<onlylove> archl: 靠，要去火星不
<kevinyings> archl, 你被伤害了
<onlylove> imtxc: 我的都是1年的……不过，在家的时候，有个老板图吉利，所有人8年
<imtxc> onlylove: 说是连续签订两次固定期限合同
<archl> onlylove　kevinyings 　^+_+^
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦，这样啊……
<kevinyings> imtxc, 连续，啧啧，我看到很多从大公司往小公司跳的，他们不是很亏啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩，十年是固定硬性的，这个连续签两次合同得跟企业协商
<kevinyings> imtxc, 企业不答应还是没用是吗？
<October21> 其实遇到不良公司，有法律规定也影响有限
<onlylove> kevinyings: 但是10年了就没得商量了
<imtxc> onlylove: 你签一年的应该只有一个月试用期吧
<kevinyings> imtxc, 我记得华为搞过一次集体辞职
<October21> kevinyings: 那是钻法律的空子
<onlylove> kevinyings: 往小公司跳，有可能是往家跳或者别的
<onlylove> kevinyings: 买断工龄
<October21> 怕自动续成长期
<onlylove> imtxc: 很明显啊，一年的试用期只能是一个月啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 可以两月的
<imtxc> onlylove: 满一年就可以两个月
<onlylove> imtxc: 我记得最长一个月吧，三年的最长俩月
<imtxc> onlylove: 满三年就可以三个月
<imtxc> onlylove: 擦
<llb608> 哦哦
<kevinyings> imtxc, 如果有人给你6个月试用怎么办？
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦，三年的三月……
<imtxc> onlylove: 试用期最长是6个月的
<onlylove> kevinyings: 6年么？
<imtxc> kevinyings: 最长是6个月的试用期的
<kevinyings> onlylove, 三年
<archl> 试用什么的，不是终身么。
<onlylove> archl: 试用是临时好吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 三年就可以有6个月的试用期
<archl> onlylove: 1年一换工作才正常的感觉
<onlylove> imtxc: 丫的敢给我6个月我直接不搭理
<kevinyings> imtxc, 这种公司，果断不去
<onlylove> archl: 一年换一次应该是很频繁的感觉
<kevinyings> archl, 同感觉
<archl> onlylove: 我就没干过超过3个月的同一件工作——
<aarch_debug> 求个好工作
<archl> lol
<kevinyings> 求个好氛围
<onlylove> archl: 你可以尝试自由职业，比方说摄影师之类的
<archl> aarch_debug: 　kevinyings 咱们建立新城市吧
<aarch_debug> archl: 难.
<archl> onlylove　建立新城市吧。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 其实劳动合同保护劳动者最好的算孕期或者哺乳期的职工了
<archl> 男人
<aarch_debug> archl: 新公司还有可能
<kevinyings> archl, 土地呢？
<archl> kevinyings: 抢夺某一个人少有基础的城镇的一隅开始
<October21> archl: 去领个无人岛
<archl> October21: 去死。
<October21> 当岛主
<imtxc> onlylove: 孕期或者哺乳期的，就算公司破产，也得继续支付工资的
<aarch_debug> October21: 海岛很便宜的. 直接买就是了. 不过水/电/食物 都很难. 你会回到石器时代的
<October21> archl: 现在国家有政策
<kevinyings> imtxc, 哺乳期改成哺乳类，我才符合
<archl> October21: 没意义的政策，又不是想要不与外界交流
<imtxc> kevinyings: ...
<aarch_debug> imtxc: 你现在在哺乳期?
<October21> archl: 你红尘未断啊
<archl> October21: 去死。。。
<imtxc> aarch_debug: 可惜不是
<archl> October21: 你把我当成什么了。。。
<imtxc> aarch_debug: 我在给 onlylove , kevinyings 科普合同法...
<archl> October21: 我是恶棍
<October21> archl: 你不是要自立门户？
<archl> October21: 对，不能像土地革命那么露骨，但也插补都
<October21> 红色高棉
<archl> October21: 。。。
<archl> October21: 遗憾，我反对直接杀人。
<archl> October21: 对付死囚，应该是让其累死。
<archl> October21: 残忍
<archl> g 红色高棉
<^k^> archl: 红色高棉 http://lmgtfy.com/ 柬埔寨共产党通稱|紅色高棉|（高棉文：ខ្មែរក្រហម，罗马化：Khmaey Krahom； 法语：Khmer Rouge）或赤柬，是柬埔寨過去的一個政黨。該黨1951年成立时前身为  |...|
 * archl 先不说了。
<October21> 所以应该将日本战俘拉去做劳工，而不是送回日本
<archl> October21: 原谅他们了，所以，送回日本了
<October21> 就像苏联的做法
<archl> October21: 苏联是直接枪毙
<October21> 为啥原谅？以德抱怨？
<October21> 送去西伯利亚了
<October21> archl: 怎么可能，日内瓦国际公约规定不能杀战俘
<archl> October21: 想原谅就原谅
<October21> 况且别人是无条件
<archl> October21:　历史都过去了。米意思。
<perr> 哎....我悲伤
<aarch_debug> October21: 某些中国人杀中国人, 比日本人杀中国人多.
<October21> archl: 委员长说以德抱怨，用船送回去了
<kevinyings> 感觉现在的企业就像波斯王薛西斯一样侵犯自由的我们
<archl> aarch_debug:  我现在想知道，三大战役（对日，内战，朝鲜）结束后中国有多少人
<archl> kevinyings: 。。。
<aarch_debug> archl: 不知道...
<onlylove> archl: 清时期应该是四亿
<October21> 那时没人口普查
<aarch_debug> archl: 朝鲜战争... 不应该叫中朝侵韩战争吗?
<October21> 没数据
<onlylove> aarch_debug: 为啥不是美国侵朝
<October21> 中国大战联合国
<aarch_debug> onlylove: 本来就是朝鲜侵略韩国吧? 都打到釜山了.
<aarch_debug> October21: +1
<archl> aarch_debug: .那时候没个统一政权。朝鲜内战
<aarch_debug> October21: 而且还赢了.
<kevinyings> onlylove, 草先那疙瘩有什么好的
<aarch_debug> archl: 恩.
<archl> aarch_debug: 当时两边都不是好东西
<aarch_debug> archl: 哦...
<archl> 全是军政府
<kevinyings> archl, 同意
<aarch_debug> archl: 现在两边也都不是好东西...
<onlylove> aarch_debug: 只不过中国为了避免战火烧到本土，直接出兵把战火搞到鸭绿江那边
<aarch_debug> archl: 两棒子, 都不是好东西.
<archl> aarch_debug: ..
<aarch_debug> onlylove: 中国是希望战火来我们这边吧?
<onlylove> aarch_debug: 你傻啊，50年啊，战火烧到中国？
<aarch_debug> onlylove: 是的.
<archl> aarch_debug: 据说朝鲜战争结束之后大约二十年朝鲜比韩国发达。
<onlylove> aarch_debug: 你好不容易安顿下来再打架？
<aarch_debug> onlylove: 是的.
<archl> 好象是。
<kevinyings> archl, 重工业
<October21> 朝鲜就不是个安分的民族
<archl> kevinyings: 呃。
<aarch_debug> onlylove: 有决定权的人, 又不去上前线
 * aarch_debug 唉, 学编程去
<October21> 半岛历史上就是分裂的
<onlylove> aarch_debug: 上前线的儿子挂了
<kevinyings> aarch_debug, 我一直认为谁想打仗，谁上前线是个好想法
<aarch_debug> onlylove: 呵呵, 蛋炒饭
<aarch_debug> kevinyings: 我一直认为我该当国家主席
<aarch_debug> kevinyings: 问题是, 我认为, 有个蛋用?!
<onlylove> aarch_debug: 等你70岁的时候希望如此
<aarch_debug> 不跟你们扯淡了, 我要去学一下编程..
<kevinyings> aarch_debug, 你可以考虑当个保安什么的，武功天下无敌，再当2年孙子
<onlylove> aarch_debug: 你编程很好了和我比
<archl> 世界的纠纷就是，拥有**的人，反对还没拥有**的人；为了抗衡，没有**的人，创造了***；有了***的人后来压榨没有***的人（**已经转移了，因为原拥有者最终和***妥协）；然后后来人创造了****....世界就这样发展了
<aarch_debug> kevinyings: 看不懂.
<archl> kevinyings: 按不懂
<aarch_debug> onlylove: 你又没想当开发...
<kevinyings> aarch_debug, 比如说，当个保安，给西进平，然后发配到地方
<archl> 世界的所有权。
<onlylove> archl: 我其实想当开发的，网站后台
<archl> onlylove: 哦。
<jusss> 3.13.0-rc7-jusss
<archl> onlylove: 说错认了。
<archl> onlylove: 学主席啊。
<onlylove> aarch_debug: 我其实想当开发的，网站后台呢
<aarch_debug> onlylove: 网站后台不难呀.
<onlylove> archl: 我讨厌某人的nick和你如此之像
<onlylove> aarch_debug: 不会
<kevinyings> onlylove, 你不是在vmware吗，干后台鸟事
<onlylove> aarch_debug: 专门学py了，后来没学会
<aarch_debug> onlylove: 估计每天两个小时, 三个月, 就学会了
<aarch_debug> onlylove: py太难了, 我多次想学都学不会.
<onlylove> kevinyings: 靠，我在vmware就不能自己玩个小网站了？vps啥的
<kevinyings> aarch_debug, 学会是什么程度？
<aarch_debug> onlylove: 网站后台, ruby也很好呀
<onlylove> aarch_debug: 是的，所以我现在在学perl
<aarch_debug> kevinyings: 我连用python写日常的脚本都不会.
<archl> onlylove: 学　主席搞　ruby on rails
<aarch_debug> onlylove: perl还用学... 看看别人写的, 一周就会了... 最差看看小骆驼书, 每天三小时, 也是一周
<NWMonster> 有时间就千万别学perl
<NWMonster> perl坑爹啊
<aarch_debug> archl: rails本身写的很好, 各种metaprogramming, 是很好的教学例子.
<archl> aa
<kevinyings> aarch_debug, 还说不是大神
<archl> aarch_debug: http://ruby-china.org/topics/14189
<onlylove> aarch_debug: 结果是，没坚持下来，还不会，在看lwp
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ruby China | 从士兵到程序员再到 SOHO 程序员 » 社区
<NWMonster> 写的一手好代码还行，没很好的代码底子，千万别写perl
<onlylove> g dooloo.info
<aarch_debug> onlylove: 会perl没用呀, 我perl用的还算说得过去, 还是干渣渣qa
<aarch_debug> dooloo死了
<^k^> onlylove: dooloo.info http://lmgtfy.com/ Aug 13, 2010 |...| chocolatedonut666's webcam video August 13, 2010, 11:34 PM :)
<onlylove> aarch_debug: 死了？
<onlylove> aarch_debug: slashdot就是perl的
<aarch_debug> onlylove: 是呀, 你还能访问??
<aarch_debug> onlylove: bz也是
<kevinyings> aarch_debug, qa不渣，很好了
<onlylove> aarch_debug: 我刚想访问，被防火墙拦住了
<aarch_debug> onlylove: 但是新产品没有了.
<aarch_debug> kevinyings: 我渣.
 * aarch_debug 因为学不会python, 慢慢的就变成了python黑
<onlylove> aarch_debug: 原来solidot也用slash程序，后来不知道为啥换php了，很多人猜测是因为玩不来perl
<aarch_debug> onlylove: php也没好哪儿去
<aarch_debug> onlylove: 怎么看都不如perl
 * jusss 一开始学python,然后用了一个tab缩进，然后就没有然后了。。。
<aarch_debug> onlylove: 要么你就学perl6
<kevinyings> aarch_debug, 什么是学会？是瞬间就一套新软件出来叫学会吗？
<onlylove> aarch_debug: 我就知道果壳和豆瓣是py的
<aarch_debug> onlylove: py的太多了好伐...
<onlylove> aarch_debug: oschina是java的，淘宝也是
<aarch_debug> kevinyings: 得看语言是用来做啥的.
<aarch_debug> kevinyings: 基本上就是, 别人写的3w行左右的小项目, 你能不怎么费力的加入, 就够了
<aarch_debug> onlylove: google的很多后台也是java吧
<perr> 月经了月经了
<aarch_debug> perr: 啊? 我一直以为你是男生...
<onlylove> aarch_debug: 之前不是py的么，后来改java了
 * aarch_debug 我擦, 吓尿了
<perr> aarch_debug: 同月同月
<onlylove> aarch_debug: 哦，java改写
<aarch_debug> onlylove: 淘宝也是后来换成java的.
<aarch_debug> 一开始php
<onlylove> aarch_debug: 然后王垠貌似还吐槽过google的结构，说他用py如何如何
 * aarch_debug 仰慕amazon. 长期只用lisp和c
<NWMonster> 主要是ror太强大了，ruby在web开发方面胜过py
<onlylove> NWMonster: 掌握基础再用框架，不然做出来的网站就和奥黑的医保网站一样
<onlylove> NWMonster: 框架是节约了时间，掩盖了细节，但是不代表不会带来问题
<aarch_debug> 不会ror, 就会sinatra
<NWMonster> onlylove: 不懂你想表达啥
<onlylove> NWMonster: java的ssh你知道是啥不
<onlylove> NWMonster: 老实说我就知道有个s是spring
<kevinyings> onlylove, 这意味着什么？
<NWMonster> onlylove: 还是不明白你想谈啥。。。。。。
<onlylove> NWMonster: 不明白算了
<onlylove> kevinyings: 啥意味着啥？
<kevinyings> onlylove, s是spring
<onlylove> kevinyings: 意思是基础不好，给你再好的工具也没用
<onlylove> kevinyings: 哦那个啊，java的三个框架
<archl> 用　java　的太多了。
<onlylove> 两小时了，87%
<archl> .
<archl> 什么
<kevinyings> onlylove, 你在进度么？
<onlylove> 之前因为有俩主机在一个host上，所以一小时四十几分钟
<jusss> onlylove: 下载大片？
<onlylove> kevinyings: job进度
<onlylove> jusss: 不是，完成job之后关机走人
<kevinyings> jusss, 哈哈，我的第二感觉
<onlylove> jusss: 我在加班，懂不
<jusss> onlylove: 不懂什么是加班，因为我还没有班上
<kevinyings> onlylove, vmware加班给钱吗？
<jusss> kevinyings: 你是18m的那个？
<kevinyings> jusss, 不是
<aarch_debug> 欧美都不给钱吧?
<aarch_debug> 日企给加班费.
<aarch_debug> 欧美都是给倒休
<jusss> kevinyings: 好长时间见过你在这，想不起来了
<onlylove> kevinyings: 我是合同工，加班和vmware没关系，可以倒休
<kevinyings> onlylove, 就是调修？
<jusss> aarch_debug: 内核入门书籍有什么比较好的？
<aarch_debug> jusss: 我也想知道, 如果你找到了, 记得告诉我
<jusss> onlylove: 我后天就回家了，算是放假了
<onlylove> kevinyings: 意思是我明天上午可以不上班
<onlylove> aarch_debug: 把那个放假的kick下
<aarch_debug> onlylove: 为啥?
<kevinyings> onlylove, 干1天休6天，类似google那种？
<aarch_debug> onlylove: 我现在基本只kick熟人了
<onlylove> aarch_debug: 我记得上学的时候，kernel有本精解？两大本，和tcp ip那么厚
<jusss> aarch_debug: ...LKD翻译版的据说都很差，我看英语又吃力。。。
<onlylove> aarch_debug: 炫耀，
<onlylove> kevinyings: 不是的，干五天休两天
<onlylove> aarch_debug: 炫耀他放假了
<aarch_debug> onlylove: 我没看过啥kernel的书
<aarch_debug> jusss: ^^
<kevinyings> aarch_debug, 好屌
<kevinyings> aarch_debug, 你们放假了
<onlylove> aarch_debug: 我没看，我知道有那么个书，不知道质量咋样
<aarch_debug> kevinyings: 啥? 没有呀
<onlylove> aarch_debug: 好像是精解linux内核
<onlylove> aarch_debug: 很厚的两大本
<archl> 多个　ip 有什么用处？
<kevinyings> onlylove, 没放假，你乱说
<aarch_debug> onlylove: jusss: 我没看过关于linux内核的书. 但是我可以负责任的告诉你们, 那些书都很无聊, 看不下去.
<jusss> tcpip详解感觉是只可仰观不可近看的书呀
<archl> vps　有2个ip，能干什么？
<onlylove> kevinyings: jusss放假了
<onlylove> kevinyings: 我乱说毛
<perr> LKD算是概念性介绍,新手看着听有意思,但实际内容跟渣一样
<onlylove> archl: 可以做俩独立ip的网站
<kevinyings> onlylove, 今天开始放假的是NB企业
<jusss> perr: 那那本环境解析呢？
<onlylove> kevinyings: 那货还在上学
<jusss> perr: 情景
<aarch_debug> jusss: 好书.
<perr> 那个还行
<aarch_debug> jusss: 不过那书就是大量贴代码
<aarch_debug> jusss: 不如直接去看kernel代码
<jusss> aarch_debug: ...
<aarch_debug> jusss: 不少部分都是很简单的.
<NWMonster> 毛老师的内核情景分析很不错的还是
<archl> onlylove: 哦。没搜到　nginx的指导，指导我一下么。
<aarch_debug> jusss: 那书的内存和文件系统部分都值得一看.
<kevinyings> aarch_debug, 看代码的时候，看着懂，但是我自己就想不出来
<aarch_debug> kevinyings: 我也写不出来.
<jusss> aarch_debug: 好吧，我买了好几本书没一本完全看完过。。。
<aarch_debug> jusss: 我也没看过.
<onlylove> archl: nginx？你要做啥？官网有sample的conf
<perr> jusss: 表买书,切记切记
<archl> onlylove: 用我的　vps，做2个站点
<onlylove> archl: 多大内存啊
<onlylove> archl: 做一个就好了
<onlylove> aarch_debug: 另一个保留备用啥的
 * perr 所有的内核书一半功能是提示,一半功能是砖头
<jusss> perr: http://www.amazon.cn/Linux%E5%86%85%E6%A0%B8%E7%BC%96%E7%A8%8B-Claudia-Salzberg/dp/B0053F6XGW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1389174599&sr=8-1&keywords=linux%E5%86%85%E6%A0%B8%E7%BC%96%E7%A8%8B 这本怎么样
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Linux内核编程/Claudia Salzberg-图书-亚马逊中国 [linux内核设计的艺术] 价格:￥ 62.00
<archl> onlylove: 1GB　RAM　1GB　swap
<aarch_debug> jusss: 渣书
<jusss> aarch_debug: 哦
<aarch_debug> jusss: 错误多, 翻译渣.
<archl> onlylove: 不过是　openvz
<kevinyings> jusss, 看评论，渣渣
<aarch_debug> jusss: 不过那本书的前两个内核编程的例子值得一学
<onlylove> archl: 这个……其实建议你就做一个，说不出，我记得vps都是一个地址的，另一个是不是控制面板的地址
<aarch_debug> jusss: 就是这个: 3.9.1　项目：系统变量current　114
<archl> onlylove: 不，两个都是
<NWMonster> linux内核设计的艺术千万别买
<NWMonster> 是本烂书
<aarch_debug> jusss: 内核相关资料很少的.
<aarch_debug> jusss: 想学, 就看代码.
<jusss> perr: kevinyings , NWMonster ,你们谁给推荐本入门的书呀
<perr> PLKA  小日本的75绝技   情景分析
<aarch_debug> jusss: 万年不变: ldd
<onlylove> archl: http://www.zrblog.net/8482.html
<jusss> aarch_debug: ldd全称是啥
<^k^> ⇪ ti: VPS新手教程十：linux多个IP如何使用 « 赵容部落
<aarch_debug> linux device driver
<perr> ULK3和LDD3都还可以看看
<perr> 这些都不能解决根本问题,最好是直接上代码
<aarch_debug> jusss: 要知道, Greg KH就是无意中看到了ldd, 才成为内核开发的
<aarch_debug> jusss: 而且是, 全球最最最顶级的内核开发
<NWMonster> jusss: 我是菜鸟，看的少，不敢乱推荐，但是毛的那本很适合看看
<archl> onlylove: 哦。直接分别　listen就行了呃。谢拉。
<perr> 论全面性和及时性,PLKA是最好的,覆盖了很大的面,但也是浮于表面,如果能驾驭代码,这本书是不错的
<onlylove> archl: 这个不清楚，我只是随便搜了篇，没看内容
<onlylove> 98咯
<archl> g 98
<^k^> archl: 98 http://lmgtfy.com/ Official website of |98| Degrees - Nick Lachey, Jeff Timmons, Drew Lachey and Justin Jeffre.
<onlylove> 还有最后4个task
<jusss> perr: plka全称是？
<jusss> ldd京东卖300多
<onlylove> jusss: 不贵吧
<perr> professional linux kernel architecture
<aarch_debug> jusss: 德国佬的书.
<kevinyings> aarch_debug, 得看得下去才行
<aarch_debug> jusss: 学啥呀... 有时间打盘dota多好.
<NWMonster> 买个kindle看电子版的吧
<aarch_debug> kevinyings: 跟我说? 我看不懂那些书, 所以我从来不看的..
<jusss> aarch_debug: 不会玩dota...而且dota有linux版的？
 * aarch_debug 的智商有限, 实在是搞不懂那些书.
<NWMonster> 貌似有Linux版本的
<aarch_debug> jusss: dota2, 原生linux
<aarch_debug> jusss: 其实, 学git才是第一步
<kevinyings> jusss, 可以wine，只要你想玩，他就是可以让你欲仙欲死
<NWMonster> 游戏是要玩的，学习也是必须的啊
<kevinyings> aarch_debug, 我喜欢那些一步教，一步学的书，land of lisp就不错
<NWMonster> 睡觉去，大家晚安
 * archl 没看完过一本程序书。。。
 * archl 实际上没看完过一本书。
<jusss> aarch_debug: 嗯，我今天在github上建了个号
<perr> 汗////
<jusss> aarch_debug: 没在git上找到你
<kevinyings> aarch_debug, 像那些动不动上代码，东拉西扯的，你自己要先有那个量，才能找到那条线
<perr> github和linux有什么关系?
<archl> perr: 学习代码
 * kevinyings 我感觉学代码就想拼图一样
<perr> linux搬到github去了?
<jusss> 我一直在想github挣的钱是不是进linus腰包了？
<aarch_debug> jusss: 我不用git...
<aarch_debug> jusss: git太难...
<aarch_debug> jusss: github跟linus, 没关系.
<perr> github和linus有什么关系?  jusss
<threefcata> 书是什么？能吃么？
<jusss> perr: 我理解错了
<aarch_debug> kevinyings: 看代码不是比看书容易点儿吗?
<kevinyings> aarch_debug, 是的，容易好多，但先不要想一步吃成胖子，得漫步
<aarch_debug> kevinyings: 对呀, 所以要先从容易的来, 是不是?
<perr> 书的问题是陈旧,浮于表面.但有好的提示性
<kevinyings> aarch_debug, 是
<jusss> perr: ulk3全称是？
<aarch_debug> jusss: 百度能搜到
<perr> understanding linux kernel
 * kevinyings 其实，看代码为了什么？
<onlylove> 可以登录ilo关掉server了！
<perr> 真正走进去的都去写代码去了,写书的无论怎么写等放出来都会有些过时
<kevinyings> perr, 就像学语言
<threefcata> 要看paper
<perr> kevinyings: ??不明白
<kevinyings> perr, 放你去英国学英语
<perr> kevinyings: why
<kevinyings> perr, 比在中国学，容易
<jusss> perr: aarch_debug ,我发现怎么这几本书封皮都是下半面是红色的背景上半面是人的上半身照，还有以前搜过的R.Blum的书也是，老外的书封面都一样
<kevinyings> perr, 在中国，只能看，只能想
<archl> kevinyings: 其实不一定
<perr> kevinyings: 乃在和我说什么呀
<kevinyings> perr, 是呀
<perr> aarch_debug: 提示下
<kevinyings> perr, 写代码的比看书的好
<aarch_debug> perr: 啥? 我在学编程, 啥都没说呀
<perr> aarch_debug: kevinyings 在和我说啥,我看不懂
<aarch_debug> perr: 你问他呀, 我没看
<perr> jusss: 乃还是从lkd开始,意淫下在考虑看别的?
<kevinyings> archl, 为毛不一定
<archl> kevinyings: 关键在于动力
<void1> http://ryushare.com/b45tkr9owwib/Satou_Shouji_Art_Works.zip
<^k^> void1: ⇪ RyuShare.com - Free Online Storage
<archl> kevinyings: 而且现在在国内的英语使用者不少了
<archl> kevinyings: 想学什么
<jusss> perr: 嗯
<kevinyings> archl, 单方面的推测，以前我上网络的时候，老师说慢加速，加性增，乘性减，什么的？我都觉得搞笑，这种控制是为了什么呢？
<aarch_debug> Bisecting: 49 revisions left to test after this (roughly 6 steps)  ... 我恨bisect....
<perr> jusss: 以书为主学kernel暗无天日.所以你不要抱着书啃.我的一半提示一半站头的结论是血泪是经验呀
<onlylove> kevinyings: 考虑下小孩子的语言学习能力，去英国学英语适用于有基础的，没基础的不行
<aarch_debug> jusss: 最主要的是, 要勇敢. 要勇于在lkml提问.
<onlylove> aarch_debug: 还要不怕被喷
<jusss> perr: aarch_debug ，如果直接看代码，从那块入手好，
<kevinyings> onlylove, 你要让别的小孩与他交流
<aarch_debug> onlylove: 恩, 我说的勇敢, 就是这个.
<aarch_debug> jusss: 内存管理吧
<aarch_debug> jusss: 直接看别的的话, 都会因为没有内存管理的背景知识而郁闷的...
<aarch_debug> jusss: 切身体会.
<kevinyings> aarch_debug, 是因为内存管理，学校可以接触吧
<aarch_debug> kevinyings: 不知道, 我不是学计算机的
<archl> onlylove: 小孩子不怕。就看他们的心了。
<kevinyings> aarch_debug, 你让我特想鄙视学计算机的
<archl> onlylove: 想接受就可以。
<aarch_debug> kevinyings: 啥? 我没这意思呀...
 * aarch_debug 140核编译, 真快...
<archl> 。。。
<kevinyings> aarch_debug, 超算吗，这么多核？
<aarch_debug> kevinyings: 不知道是啥机器, 160个核心, 我用的j140
 * threefcata 膜拜
<onlylove> cluster吧，一堆32核心超线程的
<aarch_debug> onlylove: 不是, 是numa
<onlylove> 如果是4路的话，就是120了
<aarch_debug> onlylove: 八个numa node
<onlylove> aarch_debug: 哦，那样啊，我以为是一个四路服务器
<onlylove> aarch_debug: 四路启动起来超级快
<jusss> aarch_debug: 编译什么？
<onlylove> jusss: kernel
<aarch_debug> jusss: kernel
<onlylove> aarch_debug: 快到打瞌睡
<onlylove> 下班
<aarch_debug> onlylove: 这个, 我随便用用而已, 毕竟买什么机器不是我说了算...
<jusss> aarch_debug: 3.13.0-rc7?
<aarch_debug> jusss: 不是, 内部的. 3.13的那个, 我bisect完了已经
<kevinyings> aarch_debug, 放着不用才是浪费
<jusss> aarch_debug: 现在编译内核是不是都很快呀，你用了几分钟？
<aarch_debug> jusss: 没计时
<jusss> aarch_debug: 我刚编译的，感觉用了15分钟左右
<aarch_debug> jusss: 哦, 我这里不到1分钟
<jusss> aarch_debug: ...
<kevinyings> aarch_debug, 还说不是超算？
<aarch_debug> kevinyings: 不是.
<kevinyings> aarch_debug, 那是干吗的？
<aarch_debug> kevinyings: 就是普通的8 numa node的服务器呀
<kevinyings> aarch_debug,没见过NUMA多节点的，单节点的见过
<aarch_debug> kevinyings: 富士通的
<aarch_debug> kevinyings: 单节点的, 叫uma...
<aarch_debug> kevinyings: 都单节点了, 还numa个毛...
<kevinyings> aarch_debug, 我是说i7之类的
<aarch_debug> kevinyings: 啥i7? 跟是不是i7有关系?
<kevinyings> aarch_debug, 支持
 * archl 突然想起若是以前，就想要用这服务器当游戏服务器了
<kevinyings> aarch_debug, numa
<aarch_debug> kevinyings: 哦. 其实, kernel里面有选项, 在uma下面模拟numa的
<aarch_debug> kevinyings: 为了调试
 * aarch_debug 重启要半小时... nnnd
<kevinyings> aarch_debug, 我见过，且编进去过，不过没用
<kevinyings> aarch_debug, 是服务太多？
<aarch_debug> kevinyings: 啥服务太多? 听不懂你说话
<jusss> "3.5.2 孤儿进程造成的进退维谷32"
<kevinyings> aarch_debug, 重启时间长？
<aarch_debug> kevinyings: 硬件健康检测
<kevinyings> aarch_debug, 跳过啊
<aarch_debug> kevinyings: bios没这选项.
<aarch_debug> kevinyings: 本来, 这种机器硬件初始化也很慢的...
<kevinyings> aarch_debug, 哪个厂家的，hp的？
<aarch_debug> kevinyings: fujitsu
 * aarch_debug 我恨hp服务器!
<kevinyings> aarch_debug, 好像说过富士通
<archl> https://talky.io/aronhappy　有人来么。
<^k^> archl: ⇪ Talky
<aarch_debug> archl: 我来了.
<archl> well, it failed to impress...
<archl> aarch_debug: 呃。为什么无法测试成功呐。
<archl> 难道必须是局域网么
<aarch_debug> archl: 不知道呀...
<imtxc> 啥
<archl> imtxc: 　https://talky.io/aronhappy　这个。
<archl> imtxc: 为啥就是不能互联。。。
<imtxc> archl: 这个你很久之前就发过啊
<imtxc> 是不是那个视频的
<imtxc> archl: 当时咱就没测试成功啊
<archl> imtxc: 对。怪哉怪哉
<archl> imtxc: 本地测试通过，2台不同计算机测试
<jusss> nat ?
<yunfan> 很想养一箱蜜蜂 又怕附近花源不够
<October21> 拈花惹草
<archl> yunfan: 不怕不怕，你可以买花
<archl> yunfan: 买500平方米花园养蜜蜂
<archl> 真的不行呃。
<aarch_debug> archl: imtxc: yunfan: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/8c617b99jw1ecc17k71d6j20bj0b7q46.jpg
<imtxc> .......................
<archl> aarch_debug: .....
<imtxc> 人口普查...
<archl> 团灭
<imtxc> 这三个是不是被立特等功了
<llb608> ubuntu 64 怎么装WPS
<archl> imtxc: 不值得一提
<archl> llb608: 看wps官方站
<aarch_debug> llb608: 都装32bit的
<aarch_debug> llb608: 别私聊.
<llb608> 哦
<aarch_debug> llb608: 是的, 要装32bit的运行时库
<llb608> 恩  知道了  谢谢
<llb608> ===============================关于安装===============================
<llb608> Q: 怎么在64位系统上安装32位的wps
<llb608> A: sudu apt-get install ia32-libs，然后可以按照正常的方法安装wps
<llb608> 官方也出问题了  SUDU！！！！
<perr> test
<^k^> perr:点点点. 21:59 新年快乐 : 22.084天
<jusss> 半年没sudo过了
<jusss> root真好
<llb608> [sudo] password for llb608:
<llb608> 正在读取软件包列表... 完成
<llb608> 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树
<llb608> 正在读取状态信息... 完成
<llb608> 现在没有可用的软件包 ia32-libs，但是它被其它的软件包引用了。
<llb608> 这可能意味着这个缺失的软件包可能已被废弃，
<llb608> 或者只能在其他发布源中找到
<^k^> llb608:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<llb608> apt-get install ia32-libs  这个不行啊
<archl> https://vline.com/+rxbz06xa8j8mxfty　aarch_debug 再试一次
<^k^> archl: ⇪ vLine link
<archl> llb608: 似乎新的变了。
<archl> llb608: 不知道。
<llb608> 哦
 * archl 不知道这里有谁用　wps
<llb608> 我看的是老的
<archl> 哦用　skype　大概1可以。
<llb608> 听说64的在内测了
<archl> imtxc: 再看看。
<archl> imtxc: https://vline.com/+rxbz06xa8j8mxfty
<archl> 不知道，没在意
<archl> 都休息了　imtxc aarch_debug ？那我也睡了。
<archl> cherrot: 你还忙么
<archl> 下了
<llb608> 谁有WPS 64BIT的
<llb608> 包
<lqi_imac> wps开始64位了么？那mac应该不远了吧...
<llb608> kingsoft-office-9.1.0.4244-0.1.a12p3.i686.rpm ？
<llb608> 这个是64的吧
<lqi_imac> 686是686，和64位没关系吧...
<llb608> 那只有I386的
<llb608> 还是不会装啊   不知道怎么装库
<llb608> sudo apt-get install libsm6:i386 libglib2.0-0:i386
<llb608> 装这个就OK
<October21> llb608: 认真看说明
<llb608> 哦哦
<imtxc> whois aarch_debug
<yunfan> aarch_debug: 有本书叫 帝梦惊华 你可以去下载来看看 全是建国后称帝的
<aarch_debug> yunfan: 很多吗? 我以为是很奇葩的事情...
<jusss>  > Time.now
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装的pycharm需要设置JAVA HOME，为什么没有用？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454393 我在.bashrc里这么设置的。 set JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.7.0-openjdk-1.7.0.60-2.4.3.0.fc20.x86_64/jre export JAVA_HOME set PATH=$JAVA_HOME/bin:$PATH export PATH set CLASSPATH=.:$JAVA_HOME/lib/dt.jar:$JAVA_HOME/lib/tools.jar export
<^k^>  ─> CLASSPATH 在允许pycharm时，JAVA_HOME仍然无效。 请大家帮忙。 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2014-01-08 22:32
<archl> 来淫乱。
<archl> lol
<archl> 深夜没人了。时代过去了
<archl> happyaron: 才注意到你成为少数派的学生党了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装的pycharm需要设置JAVA HOME，为什么没有用？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454393 系统是fedora20. 我在.bashrc里这么设置的。 set JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.7.0-openjdk-1.7.0.60-2.4.3.0.fc20.x86_64/jre export JAVA_HOME set PATH=$JAVA_HOME/bin:$PATH export PATH set CLASSPATH=.:$JAVA_HOME/lib/dt.jar:$JAVA_HOME/li
<^k^>  ─> b/tools.jar export CLASSPATH 在允许pycharm时，JAVA_HOME仍然无效。 请大家帮忙。 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2014-01-08 22:32
<llb608> 你们用CAD么   UBUNTU下的
<titustian> llb608: 我记得有个免费软件可以做CAD
<llb608> 我也记得有个D什么的
<titustian> drag什么的好像
<llb608> 好用不？
<titustian> cherrot: 你们北京的不是5点半下班吗？
<titustian> 还行吧，我只用过一次。。。
<llb608> 就是没有像3D的软件了
<October21> llb608: draftsight
<llb608> 哦   好像是
<October21> 还可以
<llb608> 我在想怎么没有草图大师  LINUX版的
<October21> 3d功能好想没有
<October21> llb608: 你用linux多长时间了？
<October21> 用专业软件去windows
<llb608> 我有时候用的  反正接触时间应该是09年吧
<October21> 这麽多年了
<llb608> 完全是摸索着玩的
<llb608> 有时候解决不了了   就删了  看新版出了  兴趣来了 又装
<titustian> 现在nvidia官方的双显卡技术怎么样了？
<titustian> 能用了？
<llb608> 以前还比较喜欢GOME的
<llb608> 桌面   好像打错了叶
<October21> titustian: 还是靠bbb
<llb608> 可以用双显？
<titustian> 还是bbb啊，蛋疼
<October21> llb608: 你不怎么用还觉得gnome好？
<llb608> 速度很快啊   有点像WIN的开始
<October21> titustian: 你要怎么样的？
<titustian> October21: 我要像windows一样的效果。。。
<titustian> 不用管它。。
<October21> 自动切换吧？
<llb608> BBB是什么？
<^k^> llb608: define:BBB http://lmgtfy.com/ BBB Logo. Council of Better Business Bureaus ®. Start With Trust®. Council of  |...|
<titustian> 我打算买个高清显示屏，估计HD3000拖起来压力很大。。。BBB开着温度太高了
<llb608> 哦
<October21> bumble
<llb608> 先去洗澡了  等下聊
<October21> titustian: 用n卡带动屏幕？
<titustian> 恩
<October21> HD4000呢？
<October21> bbb可以用官方驱动啊，不至于差
<titustian> 开启BBB的时候，我记得温度会直线上升。。。
<October21> 我只用它关显卡
<October21> 别的没研究，应该在进步
<October21> 很多发行版都可以用了
<titustian> ~。~
<October21> 原来只有ubuntu有bbb
<titustian> 怎么可能。。。
<titustian> 都可以用的- -
<llb608> 我来啦
<llb608> 都睡了？
<llb608> IBUS 可以用五笔拼音混输么？
<titustian> llb608: 可以
<titustian> llb608: 自己做码表就行了
<llb608> 不会啊
<titustian> 不会呀
<llb608> 完全不懂那些命令
<titustian> 不会就学呀
<llb608> vissible五笔  我百度到这个好像行
<llb608> 别人做好的  :-D
<titustian> 我这里只有98五笔的码表
<llb608> 我打86的
<llb608>  fcitx好像自带有  但是我在13.10上装  老是有问题
<llb608> 装上打不出中文
<llb608> 后来还害得我重做系统
<llb608> 要不我现在再折腾一次
<llb608> 说干就干了
<llb608> q go kru
<fredderik74> 誰會說漢語嗎?
<gebjgd> fredderik74: ?
<fredderik74> 你會不會說漢語嗎?
<gebjgd> fredderik74: 你觉得呢
<fredderik74> gebjgd: now im not sure if this makes any sense: 我不知道,所以我問題
<gebjgd> fredderik74: 问
<gebjgd> fredderik74: just ask
<fredderik74> 我不知道,所以我問 <<<<?
<gebjgd> fredderik74: i can understand that
<fredderik74> gebjgd: is it grammatically correct?
<gebjgd> fredderik74: 我会说
<gebjgd> fredderik74: 是的
<fredderik74> 好
<namoamitabuddha> 在干啥?
<fredderik74> 這事是很小也很冷, 可是德國人很和藹. <<<<?
<fredderik74> w
<fredderik74> namoamitabuddha: 我寫漢語
<namoamitabuddha> ansats?
<namoamitabuddha> ansatz?
<fredderik74> 我寫也學漢語
<namoamitabuddha> fredderik74: Where do you come from?
<fredderik74> namoamitabuddha: please write chinese alongside english
<fredderik74> where do you come from = 你是誰國人? <<<<<?
<fredderik74> 我是意大利人
<gebjgd> fredderik74: 什么很小很冷？
<fredderik74> how do I write laowai?
<gebjgd> fredderik74: 老外
<fredderik74> gebjgd: 現在我在美因茨, 這事是不大, 他有之三十千口人.
<fredderik74> 小也很冷
<fredderik74> 在幹什麼?
<gebjgd> fredderik74: 你在德国？
<fredderik74> gebjgd: 對
<gebjgd> fredderik74: 我也在
<fredderik74> gebjgd: echt? das ist ganz lustig
<gebjgd> fredderik74: warum nicht
<gebjgd> fredderik74: ich wohne hier
<fredderik74> wie heißt im chinesischen "where in germany are you now?"
<gebjgd> fredderik74: 你现在在德国的哪里
<fredderik74> 你現在在德國的哪裡?
<gebjgd> fredderik74: greven
<fredderik74> 我不知道 greven, 這事在哪裡?
<gebjgd> fredderik74: Münster
<fredderik74> münster 在哪裡?
<gebjgd> fredderik74: google map
<ofan> gebjgd: yo
<gebjgd> ofan: no
<ofan> gebjgd: yo
<gebjgd> ofan: no
<ofan> gebjgd: 德国冷不
<gebjgd> ofan: 不冷
<knownbad> test
<^k^> knownbad:点点点. 02:58 新年快乐 : 21.876天
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你寂寞空虚冷？
<knownbad> 测试着dnscrypt.eu.
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* DNSCrypt.eu - Free, Non-logged and Uncensored (@ dnscrypt.eu)
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 07:52 新年快乐 : 21.672天
<archl> 精力啊。。。找上
<abc_> archl, 什么精力？
<archl> abc_: 一个家伙从gmail里加进来，我随意同意了。然后。。。
<archl> abc_: 她，是个，视频聊天的性交易者吧。。
<archl> abc_: 不知道怎么说了
<archl> abc_: 　https://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=454405
<abc_> archl, 艳遇了。。祝好运
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<archl> abc_: 去你的。你想要那样的艳遇，随意去聊天室呗。。。
<abc_> archl, 哈哈;-)
<archl> abc_: 一堆美国女人。
<archl> abc_: 刚才说的是经历
#ubuntu-cn 2014-01-09
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 触摸板三指拖拽可以实现么 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454404 刚给自己的新本本装了ubuntu，触摸板可以实现双指滚动，但垂涎macbook上的三指切换桌面功能，不知有哪位实现过没 新笔记本是 xps14 (2012) 统计信息: 发表于 由 67089239 — 2014-01-09 7:11
<abc_> archl, 帖子里是什么？爪机看不了
<archl> abc_: 就是我和她交谈的全文
<archl> abc_: 必须是注册用户才能看到
<abc_> archl, 哦，靠！班主任转过来了。。
 * archl 摸摸　ofan 你在美国没碰到这种事情么。。。
<archl> abc_: 亲亲她/他
 * archl 又恶魔了
<ofan>  i want your cock baby really bad would you give it to me??
<archl> 算了。拥抱拥抱更好。
<abc_> archl, 干。。
<archl> ofan: 你。。。
<ofan> archl: 你被人妖xxxx了？
<archl> ofan: 看图不是。但是我没到打开视频那个地步
<archl> ofan: 偶犯，你是不是直接本地找？
<ofan> 网站一看就是假的
<archl> ofan: 不明白。
<gebjgd> ofan: 擦
<gebjgd> ofan: intel haswell太次了
<gebjgd> ofan: 刚给老婆装完 debian stable
<gebjgd> ofan: 用的backports的内核  还是不理想
<ofan> gebjgd: 换mac吧 lol
<ofan> 准备睡觉
<gebjgd> ofan: 不用垃圾
<archl> gebjgd: 用Suse吧，支持国产
<gebjgd> archl: 不用rpm
<archl> gebjgd: 　Linux Mint Debian Edition　...
<archl> testing base
<gebjgd> archl: 还是要stable
<archl> gebjgd: 大项目的linux才能保持稳定，那些基于大项目的——还是跟着走。大项目Linux你不是全知道了么！
<gebjgd> archl: 所以我用debian stable
<archl> gebjgd: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1b/Linux_Distribution_Timeline.svg
<^k^> ⇪ t: image/svg+xml
<archl> roylez: 乐透
<archl> roylez: 乐透到中国？
<archl> gebjgd: 　debian　stable　不满意？
<archl> gebjgd: 　全部自己编译吧　https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2013/2013q4-intel-graphics-stack-release
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 2013Q4 Intel Graphics Stack Release | Linux Graphics
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教12.04无法使用双显示器的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454406 笔记本装了12.04，vga接口外接了个显示器，但是只能以复制的方式使用，不能用扩展方式使用，使用xrandr也不行，使用英伟达自带的软件也不行，用xrandr的--right-of指令右端延长会黑屏，用系统自带的
<^k^>  ─> 显示设置会出现错误信息 GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: 在路径 org.gnome.SettingsDaemon.XRANDR_2 的对象上没有 /org/gnome/SettingsDaemon/XRA …
<nk1ox> 大家有没有谁用过Zeta-TCP？效果如何？
<newleaves_jason> morning !
<archl> 可怕
<archl> tp-link　竟然包含屏蔽字符列表。。。
<samul> ubuntu的armhf有哪些镜像点?
<archl> 不过　运行时间： 	11 天 01:08:51　还算好
<archl> ubuntu　armhf 　mirror
<archl> 自己造啊
<archl> samul: 租个 armhf
<archl> 租个　vps
<archl> 自己建立镜像
<samul> archl: 没钱
<archl> samul　可信度不搞
<samul> archl: ?
<archl> samul: 说没钱全扯谈，只是不想花
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/47642/mini-start-in-windows-9
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 重拾开始菜单的 Windows 9 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> archl: 为啥不想花，因为不敢花
<onlylove> archl: 怕有大病啥的
<samul> archl: 就为了个破盒子，我整个镜像，我犯得着么？
<onlylove> 这TM还是windows么
<archl> samul: .
<archl> onlylove: 这说明世界上不知道自己要用电脑干什么的占绝大多数
<onlylove> archl: 用电脑玩啊
<onlylove> archl: 扫雷斗地主啊
<archl> onlylove: 不，他们还是不知道啊。
<onlylove> archl: 看片片啊
<archl> onlylove: 只有打开开始才想起来电
<onlylove> archl: 这都不知道……
<onlylove> archl: 这个不能这么说吧，开始是很多程序的入口啊
<onlylove> archl: 总不能啥都放桌面个快捷方式
<archl> onlylove: 桌面不是有分类快捷方式么——win8就有了？
<archl> onlylove: 开始菜单也是一层一层的
<maplebeats> archl: 论坛号被盗了？
<onlylove> archl: 我电脑程序少，开始菜单装的下……
<archl> maplebeats: 哪里啊。这是真的。
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我因为密码简单被盗过，后来改了
<archl> maplebeats: 直接从　gmail　复制过去了
<onlylove> maplebeats: archl发了啥反常的帖子
<archl> onlylove: 　https://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=454405
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<maplebeats> onlylove: 发了个和苍老师不得不说的故事
<archl> maplebeats: 去你的
<RainFlying> Windows 8.1 的开始菜单太糟糕，一直没用过
<archl> maplebeats: 不是日本人
<maplebeats> archl: 你妹！你那图片
<archl> maplebeats: 你去baidu　搜　image share 就比这更黑。
<RainFlying> 为啥经常有人说我长得像日韩的，难道是长得太猥琐了？
<archl> RainFlying: 不是吧，是看你帅哥
<archl> RainFlying: 除非说的人不是小女孩
<maplebeats> archl: 那帖子是不是可以扔屋里了- -
 * archl 经常被当日韩的。以前
<archl> maplebeats: 随意
<archl> maplebeats: 那些图片还有用？没坏掉！？
<maplebeats> archl: 我刚刚打开了。。。妈蛋我在上班呢！
<newleaves> HI，你们是在linux下还是windows下？
<maplebeats> newleaves: windows！！！！
<archl> maplebeats: 和外国妹妹搞视频聊天
<RainFlying> newleaves: 我在世界上最先进的操作系统没有之一下。
<maplebeats> 楼上说的一定是windows
<archl> RainFlying: BeOS？
<RainFlying> 昨天在魔都三号线上碰到一个学中文的墨西哥哥们，让我教他词汇的发音 -___-
<RainFlying> archl: 你怎么不说 Plan 9
<archl> RainFlying: 名字不好听
<archl> maplebeats:　上班后面有女上司？
<maplebeats> archl: 你动作片看多了吧
<archl> maplebeats: ？
<archl> g　动作片什么意思
<maplebeats> 爱情动作片
<archl> maplebeats: ...几乎所有美国电影都是爱情动作片
<RainFlying> archl: 连世界上最先进的操作系统没有之一都不知道，打回去看报道。
<RainFlying> archl: http://www.apple.com/cn/pr/library/2009/06/08Apple-Unveils-Mac-OS-X-Snow-Leopard.html
<^k^> RainFlying: ⇪ Apple (中国) - Apple 媒体资讯 - 苹果公司推出 Mac OS X Snow Leopard
<archl> maplebeats: 好吧，全部好莱坞
<RainFlying> 苹果公司®宣布推出了 Mac OS® X Snow Leopard™，世界上最先进的操作系统的更强大、更精炼的版本，为未来 Mac® 的创新奠定了基础。
<archl> RainFlying: 哦。我有选择性无视的能力
<maplebeats> 苹果快出新的mini吧，我要买
<RainFlying> 先进到无与伦比啊，先进到能颠覆你以前学到的数学。比如 4 是大于 15 的，数学是错的。
<RainFlying> 先进到正常关机又可能文件系统崩溃修复不了，只能重装的。
<RainFlying> 无可挑剔的先进啊。
<onlylove> archl: 最后一张没问题……唉，你啥地方都去？
<archl> maplebeats: 树果，你和苹果是同宗
<archl> onlylove: 什么？
<hoxily> RainFlying: 好先进
<maplebeats> archl: 我是它爹
<hoxily> 不忍吐槽
<onlylove> 为啥我在我电脑上用ff的话，那个https的论坛证书有问题
<archl> onlylove: 因为ff严格
<onlylove> archl: 刚刚那个论坛帖子
<onlylove> archl: 不是啊，这台电脑的chrome没问题
<archl> onlylove: 哦。我今天查邮件，有人加我，然后随意答应了，如此就有
<archl> onlylove: chrome不严格，有个对比
<onlylove> archl: 虚拟机里面的iceweasel也会有问题，看来chrome检查的不严
<onlylove> archl: 居然有皮条客，说起来国内邮箱就惨了，都是很明显的标题
<onlylove> archl: 打算有条件自己搞个postfix
<archl> onlylove: 有条件，建立新城市啊。。
<onlylove> archl: 用树莓之类的当server
<onlylove> archl: 建立毛新城市，把北京回复原样
<archl> 集群啊。
<archl> onlylove: 当然建立新城市，就没有旧有的权力划分了
<onlylove> archl: 一个mailserver而已，还需要找dns要mx标记的
<onlylove> RainFlying: 怪麻烦的
<archl> onlylove: 想没广告就没广告
<onlylove> archl: 我讨厌权利分配问题，所以不参与那个
<onlylove> archl: 合理的广告是允许的
<archl> onlylove: 呃。权利还有分配？
<onlylove> archl: 大家都要吃饭
<archl> onlylove: 嗯。
<onlylove> archl: 权利划分不就是分配么
<archl> 力和利不一样吧。。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:布加迪飞船... :竟然是图片http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M03/0B/0F/Cg-4V1JWGl2IeQtuAAFENXkl3JoAAMY2wI7tX8AAURN952.jpg
<archl> onlylove: 嗯一定要吃饭。否则就没人了。空了
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 已经安装 vb-4.2,安装4.3时提示”破坏现有软件包 'virtualbox' 和 'virtualbox' 的冲突 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454407 我已经安装了 virtualbox-4.2，在我安装 virtualbox-4.3 时提示： Code: 破坏现有软件包 'virtualbox' 和 'virtualbox' 的冲突关系。但是 '/home/liu/下载/deb/virtualbox-4.3
<^k^>  ─> _4.3.6-91406~Ubuntu~raring_amd64.deb' 通过 'virtualbox' 提供了它 如何解决？谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Hello World! — 2014-01-09 10:03
<onlylove> 看了oschina关于centos的评论之后才知道那网站原来如此多的SB
<onlylove> 看来这网站以后少去的好，不然脑子会坏掉
<cherrot> onlylove: 大而广的网站 本来就这样  只看需要看的就行了
<onlylove> archl: 力和利的区别，是输入法的错误，我没仔细看
<onlylove> cherrot: 居然还有大言不惭说开源软件没商业价值的
<onlylove> cherrot: 还说wps技术不如永中，啥永中可以读写docx，wps只能读不能写，什么时候的旧闻了
<imtxc> 早各位
<onlylove> cherrot: 你说那些人说开源这不好那不好的，在一个以开源为主的网站上蹦达啥
<cherrot> onlylove: 永中太难用了  话说真的有这么多人用office？
<onlylove> cherrot: 鬼知道
<cherrot> onlylove: 复制代码
<onlylove> cherrot: 蛀虫啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 开源对我这种不会写代码的人来说, 一点儿也不好.
<onlylove> 看来有必要把这网站从收藏夹删掉了
<archl> iMadper: ) 开源了，可以随意改游戏的外貌啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 为啥
<onlylove> iMadper: 我也不会写代码
<onlylove> iMadper: 我觉得没啥不好的
<iMadper> onlylove: 研究了好几天, 终于找到了怎么修复一个bug, 发现有个顶级的开发, 比我发现问题晚, 但是人家先修复好了... 哭死
 * archl 抱抱　iMadper
<onlylove> iMadper: 你可以学技术啊
<iMadper> archl: 很多mod, 都是在不开源的游戏上面吧
<onlylove> iMadper: 下次就知道了
<archl> iMadper: 麻烦到底
<iMadper> onlylove: 下次还是写不过他们.
<onlylove> iMadper: 总有一天你会比他们快嘛
<iMadper> archl: 恩.
<iMadper> onlylove: 不一定哦
<archl> onlylove: 开源，是精英主义
<onlylove> iMadper: 再说了，如果不开源，那只有你能修bug，cracker可以利用bug
<archl> onlylove: 共产主义，是精英主义。
<iMadper> onlylove: 开源了, cracker也可以利用bug
 * archl 这种笨蛋，是精英主义中的垃圾
<onlylove> iMadper: 我反正没觉得开源没有商业价值，东西给你用，我卖服务嘛
<onlylove> iMadper: 那windows不开源呢
<archl> onlylove: 有商业价值啊，拿过来不开就行了
<iMadper> onlylove: 不开源挺好的呀
<archl> onlylove: 这就是最主要的商业价值
<archl> 反正没有信任。
<onlylove> iMadper: 就像你说的，有人比你修bug快，那bug影响的就少了，你慢慢修，会被很多人利用
<onlylove> iMadper: 我没说不好
<iMadper> onlylove: 我也没说你说不好了呀
<onlylove> archl: BSD还是MIT？
<archl> onlylove: 都可以吧。
<onlylove> iMadper: 乖乖修bug去
<iMadper> onlylove: 不会. 我得先去学编程
<archl> iMadper: 。
<onlylove> iMadper: 没有金刚钻，别揽瓷器活，你懂得
<iMadper> onlylove: 学编程都不行?
<iMadper> onlylove: 我还真没懂
<archl> iMadper: 　http://html5videoguide.net/presentations/lca_2014_webrtc
<^k^> archl: ⇪ LCA 2014: A node.js toolbox for WebRTC
<onlylove> iMadper: 学编程当然可以，然后你就可以比顶级开发修bug快了
<iMadper> onlylove: 不知道你要表达什么...
 * iMadper 我恨bisect
<onlylove> iMadper: 顶级开发为啥比你快，因为他对这方面熟悉
<iMadper> onlylove: 我知道你在说什么, 不知道你为什么要跟我说这些?
<onlylove> iMadper: 督促你快点变成顶级开发
<archl> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> 琢磨了这么久，昨晚上终于发现了个窍门启动双集群
<onlylove> 然后才理解别人提供的方法
<freeflying> iMadper, onlylove shadowsocks要不要root权限
<onlylove> freeflying: 那是啥，不知道
<iMadper> freeflying: 4.0以后, 不需要
 * iMadper 开会去
<yunfan> 有地震
<llb608> 人呢
<archl> yunfan: 活着么？
<archl> llb608: 下地域去了
<llb608> :-D
<llb608> 我昨天弄那五笔拼音   现在家里的本本已经进不了桌面了
<llb608> 输完密码就卡死了
<archl> llb608: 删除输入法。
<llb608> 桌面好像被我删了
<archl> llb608: 厉害，
<llb608> 回去又重装啊  晕
<llb608> 怎么想装个五笔拼音就这么难？
<archl> 忘记什么时候开始这里不常出现英文对话了
<archl> llb608: 不知道。
<llb608> IBUS 我怎么删都删不掉
<llb608> 删了  桌面上 顶上的栏一直都有IBUS的图标
<October21> 喜大普奔
<archl> llb608: 不知道。那就不删好了
<llb608> 害得输入法切换应该有冲突
<archl> llb608: 换掉呗。语言设置/　键盘　里有改变输入法设置的
<llb608> 我换了啊
<llb608> 反正IBUS删不彻底
<archl> llb608: 然后登出了没
<archl> llb608: 删除干嘛
<llb608> 不删？
<llb608> 我要用五笔拼音混输
<October21> llb608: 这是正常的，ibus与系统集成
<October21> 这是个框架
<llb608> 那怎么快捷键切换不了
<October21> 没框架你怎么输入
<archl> adam8157　地震　4.3 	2014-01-07 22:24:07 	36.8 	121.7 	7 	山东省威海市乳山市
<llb608> IBUS框架在的时候  还是切换不了
<archl> October21: 框架多了去了，不需要　ibus　也能输入
<archl> llb608: 你不关闭它，删除了也照样运行中
<llb608> 就是
<llb608> 我关了啊
<archl> llb608: 你难道不知道，删除并不能停止运行？
<llb608> 我看网上的关了的
<October21> archl: 我的意思是在不了解的情况下，不要随便删除
<llb608> 网上的方法
<archl> llb608: 　网上的办法过期了很可能
<llb608> 那还是老老实实的用IBUS算了  就是切来切去麻烦
<llb608> 网上的也是13.10啊
<October21> archl: 用删除是在不能正常卸载才干的吧？
<eexpress> llb608: 学会tty下，新建一个帐号。登录。
<archl> eexpress: 。。。
<eexpress> 或者删除原帐号下的一些隐藏配置目录。和输入法有关的。
<archl> llb608: 不明白。没有碰到过逆著养的
<llb608> 可以用自带的恢复么？
<eexpress> 自动了啥恢复？
<archl> llb608: 自带恢复？
<October21> llb608: 说半天你只说了出问题
<eexpress> 他的问题是不能登录。你们扯啥输入法
<October21> 但我们并不知道你进行了什么操作
<archl> eexpress: 要求他重装后别乱搞
<llb608> 就是输入法造成的
<eexpress> 。。好吧。你这方法也对。
<llb608> 装来就是折腾的哇   哈哈
<eexpress> llb608: 理解上面说的2种方法没。
<October21> llb608: 信誓旦旦
<llb608> 我一直都是用WUBI装UBUNTU的
<eexpress> wubi安装的，都该死啊。
<October21> +1
<llb608> 硬盘资料太多啊  装起来麻烦得很
<llb608> WUBI安装不好用？
<eexpress> 啥类型的资料
<October21> llb608: 你能说清楚你的情况吗？
<eexpress> wubi会带来这种奇葩的问题。
<October21> 看病也要了解情况
<eexpress> October21: 派你去看病，先让他脱衣检查。
<October21> 你一上来就说病了不能下床
<archl> llb608: 简单说　wubi安装的，有问题，这里没人能解答，因为，没人用wubi
<llb608> 我用新立德 搜IBUS的东西  全删了
<archl> llb608: 。。。
<eexpress> 能登录？
<archl> llb608: 笨蛋啊你。。
<llb608> 后来就开不起来了
<eexpress> 。
<eexpress> 这删除多了嘛。
<archl> 什么都不看就删除。。。
<October21> llb608: 网上有这样的教程？
<yunfan> archl: 毛 说你们烟台
<eexpress> 依赖估计删除一堆。重装吧
<llb608> 是啊
<archl> yunfan: 呃。。。
<yunfan> moto g 港行不支持4G lte 空欢喜一场
<October21> eexpress: 应该推荐win7
<llb608> 命令行里卸载的时候好像桌面也就没了
<archl> yunfan:  http://www.ceic.ac.cn/speedsearch?time=9
<^k^> archl: ⇪ 中国地震台网——快捷查询
<October21> 现在win7都免费体验一年
<eexpress> October21: 7这货，，我都看着不会搞。配置找不到地方。
<archl> 反正收费主要收大头的。
<llb608> nexus5 支持
<archl> October21: 只有有人缴费就行了。个人眼光都只能触及自己周围
<archl> 泛用理论
<archl> eexpress: 　7　我用啦，设置多了200%
<archl> eexpress: 哦。是设置用的图标多了　200%
<eexpress> archl: 支持你继续
<yunfan> n5 太贵了 要是买的话 会打破我的誓言
<October21> 我也不熟悉win7了
<llb608> 我也觉得有点贵啊
<archl> eexpress: 。。。
<llb608> 魅族3好像能装UBUNTU
<yunfan> 要是像当初nexus s 那样便宜就好了
 * archl 拿起电灯照　eexpress
<archl> 看看有没有影子
<yunfan> 比较怀疑ubuntu phone的续航
<eexpress> ✂✂✂✂✂✂ archl
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<October21> yunfan: 不用怀疑，android就不好
<yunfan> 如果续航好 倒是可以买一个 出门带着 有情况随时解决
<gfrog> eexpress: 神
<yunfan> October21: 现在有个还不错
<perr> bingo
<archl> yunfan: 续航好，就要好好测试硬件和软件播放。。。
<eexpress> 刘备在 Google+ 上圈了你
<eexpress> nnnnd
<llb608> 安卓用的JAVA 虚拟机  效率不行
<eexpress> gfrog: 好
<October21> yunfan: 那个？
<archl> llb608: 也比linux这样没厂商支持的续航久
<archl> eexpress: 刘备？
<archl> eexpress: 那是恶人啊。
<archl> 刘备三国第一武将
<llb608> October21: yunfan:    你们这个是怎么打的啊？
<eexpress> archl: 嗯。紧张
<yunfan> October21: 有些平板厂商认真做 还行 当然电池也很大 8000-10000毫安的
<archl> g　刘备
<yunfan> g archl
<^k^> yunfan: archl http://lmgtfy.com/ Includes project Wiki, bug tracking system and forums. Distribution has its own package management system, Pacman.
<eexpress> ，
<archl> g yunfan
<^k^> archl: yunfan http://lmgtfy.com/ 2013 |Yunfan| 粤ICP备09071079号-4 云帆技术 版权声明. [电视] 烽火佳人. 李智楠 爆发，腹黑王子为爱成魔！陈键锋虐恋升级！ ·花开半夏·最美的时光·My盛Lady |...|
<perr> newleaves: 最好里面带上两边都是空白符的名字,这样就会提示为蓝色
<llb608> G yunfan
<October21> yunfan: 这不是从根本上解决问题啊？
<archl> Oc
<yunfan> 我喜欢 腹黑王子
 * archl 饿了
<perr> newleaves: 说的乱七八早,不说了,自己体会吧
<eexpress> gfrog: 有几个lp了
<archl> yunfan: 白雪公主和腹黑王子的故事。
<yunfan> 白雪公主和超级玛丽的故事
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
<archl> gfrog　池塘都冻住了
<eexpress> archl: yunfan 是佳人？
<gfrog> eexpress: 啥玩意
<eexpress> gfrog: momo
<October21> yunfan: 玛丽奥和桃子公主
<archl> eexpress: 不是啊。他腹黑王子
<eexpress> 刻意回避不好
<archl> eexpress: 错了，是超级玛丽
<yunfan> October21: 要从根本上解决问题 无非是开源节流 节流是研究降低屏幕功耗 开源是研究石墨烯电池 超级电容什么的
<archl> October21: 白雪公主有小矮人
<freeflying> iMadper, 为啥我的shadowsocks没root时都连不上呢
<archl> yunfan: 超级电池
<archl> yunfan: 其实续航不是那么重要的问题。
<October21> yunfan: 什么屏幕低功耗呢?
<archl> yunfan: 谁没事连续用很久很久
<archl> yunfan: 就是简单充电，不经意就能充电的技术普及就好了
<yunfan> October21: 那高通那个向日葵屏幕 要是刷新率再翻一倍  就很不错了
<yunfan> archl: 你说那种只能适合城市里
<yunfan> 但是如今手机出货量大头也在非一线城市阿
<archl> yunfan: 城市外里那毕竟是少数
<yunfan> 像我这鬼地方 怎么可能做到给你随时有充电的可能呢
<yunfan> 你当电是免费的呢
<archl> yunfan: 背包里有
<archl> yunfan: 算是。
<iMadper> freeflying: 不应该呀, 我这里没问题...
<yunfan> 当然 如果节流到一定程度  比如非常非常小
<yunfan> 那没电了用太阳照照就好了
<archl> yunfan: 发光
<eexpress> yunfan: 啥地方，给一个gps坐标看看
<archl> yunfan: 风能
<yunfan> archl: 你这个是个思路 传统屏幕是 想要什么颜色 就让他rgb相关的点亮起来
<freeflying> iMadper, 是用google play里的还是下的nightl build呢
<yunfan> 其实可以考虑 用自发光材料 想要什么颜色 就遮蔽 这种思路
<iMadper> freefl
<yunfan> 这样不就省好多电了
<iMadper> freeflying: 我用的google play
<archl> yunfan: 　成本。。。
<yunfan> eexpress: 只能告诉你在黄山市 坐标 哼哼
<yunfan> archl: 规模效应 你要单独做一个传统屏幕 成本也很高
<perr> 乃看看驱动里是怎么做的就知道了
<archl> Android中文游戏那里有可靠下载源？
<perr> newleaves: 公开讨论就好,兴许别人也知道
<archl> 可靠，就是没有各种劫持
<archl> 有简单广告也未尝不可
<archl> g　兴许
<iMadper> archl: 就是也许的意思
<archl> yunfan: 没法子
<archl> iMadper: 知道，我想知道来源
<October21> a
<iMadper> archl: 哦.
<archl> g 兴许
<^k^> archl: 兴许 http://lmgtfy.com/ 周立波《暴风骤雨》第二部十九：“|兴许|她会再来，把被子拿走。” 柳青《创业史》第二部 第八章：“|兴许|他认识提高了，懂得办社的方法步骤了，皆因组织决定他暂时不入社， |...|
<October21> archl: 为什么是中文游戏？
<freeflying> iMadper, 你把apk搞出来我用用吧
<archl> October21: 因为老婆婆不认识其他文字
<iMadper> freeflying: google play, 你上不了????
<iMadper> freeflying: 那你等我给你找个apk链接
<archl> apk游戏
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/267706.htm
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ [图]亚马逊用集装箱那么大的包裹给你送来网购的尼桑汽车_电子商务 - B2C / B2B_cnBeta.COM
<freeflying> iMadper, 这个被屏蔽了
<October21> freeflying: Aptoide
<October21> g Aptoide
<iMadper> freeflying: http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=2406786549&uk=4278468605
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ shadowsocks-1.5.1.apk_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<^k^> October21: Aptoide http://lmgtfy.com/ |Aptoide| es la mayor tienda app de Android independiente y permite configurar y administrar tu propio Android Market. Actualiza, testa y aprueba tus apps.
<archl> yunfan: 。。。
<archl> yunfan: 我这里买再生纸都买不到
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 13.10打印机驱动安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454410 怎样在13.10安装惠普5200LX打印机驱动，急，求救 统计信息: 发表于 由 whp420 — 2014-01-09 11:11
<October21> freeflying: 像apt的市场
<freeflying> October21, 靠谱?
<archl> yunfan: 而且一堆人要纸只说越白越好。
<October21> freeflying: 信任建立在一定基础上
<archl> freeflying: 早就有了类似的好像全开源软件市场
<yunfan> archl: 那是有增白剂的
<October21> freeflying: 没有绝对的信任
<yunfan> archl: 你可以自己造土纸 买点毛竹来弄 成本比木头的便宜好多
<archl> yunfan: 当然，人们喜欢啥就搞啥；好像人们喜欢特别白的馒头
<archl> 喜欢白面；喜欢没虫子洞的菜
<October21> archl: F-droid
<freeflying> October21, http://m.aptoide.com/?
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Home | Aptoide Mobile - Own Your Android Market
<October21> freeflying: Aptoide是开源的
<October21> freeflying: 嗯
<archl> October21: 和我没关系啊。我还没有android设备
<archl> October21: 所以我一概不知
<archl> October21: 那些大东西我没法利用
<October21> 你的潜台词是你有apple？
<October21> f
<perr> newleaves ub.tw不怎么说话,yssyd3是上交bbs的一个频道
<imtxc> ca
<archl> October21: 没有　apple
<October21> freeflying: 开源的F-droid是模仿Aptoide的
<archl> October21: 没有黑梅　没有webos
<perr> newleaves: 表用notice了,真费劲
<archl> 没有塞班
<archl> 调没有的，就太多了。
<archl> 有啥真的那么重要。。。
<archl> fuck ownership
<October21> freeflying: 我感觉Aptoide的应用有部分是用钛备份做的
<imtxc> 我看好多人推荐那个钛备份
<imtxc> 那玩意儿搞毛用的？
<imtxc> 为毛那么多人推荐呢
<October21> imtxc: 经常刷就用吧？
<October21> imtxc: 不用重复劳动
<imtxc> October21: 备份啥东西的
<October21> imtxc: 应用及其数据
<llb608> 钛备份相当于GHOST
<imtxc> October21: 不明白用那个应用的人在做什么
<October21> llb608: no
<freeflying> October21, 钛备份有问题啊
<October21> llb608: rec是ghost的超集
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/267796.htm  这个不错
<^k^> ⇪ ti: [图]叫板OUYA 华为推出Tron微型Android游戏主机_Huawei 华为_cnBeta.COM
<October21> freeflying: 我不刷，所以没用
<freeflying> October21, 被这个三星的4.3搞烦了
<llb608> 我现在用的NEXUS7 2013 本想买来刷UBUNTU的   居然刷不了啊  晕
<October21> imtxc: 刷完机就将上此的应用恢复，便捷，不用一个一个来
<October21> freeflying: 我没深入了解钛备份
<October21> llb608: 桌面ubuntu玩不转，还玩平板的？
<llb608> :-D
<yunfan> ggarlic: 第一个跟风的出来了
<October21> llb608: 有技术才能去折腾
<ggarlic> yunfan: what?
<llb608> 我不想去记那些东西啊
<llb608> 记不住
<October21> llb608: 智器不是出了可以用ubuntu的平板吗？
<llb608> 太老了
<yunfan> ggarlic: 那个华为的微型游戏机 外形也是跟的水果的macpro
<llb608> N7刷得多啊
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/267768.htm  东芝说续航可以9个小时
<^k^> ⇪ ti: [图]东芝Chromebook上手 赛扬2955U处理器_Google Chrome 谷歌浏览器_cnBeta.COM
<ggarlic> yunfan: 丑版的mac pro....面板真的好土
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 深度软件中心推荐软件更新说明 (2014-01-09) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454411 本星期，深度软件中心为大家带来了六款好软件： 软件推送-010914.png Transmission Transmission曾一度是Linux Deepin默认搭载的软件之一。Transmission非常简洁实用，换句话说，其界面是非常质朴的，甚
<llb608> DEEP系统好用不
<yunfan> ggarlic: 便宜好多呀 丢了一点也不心疼 我刚买我的arm chromebook时候就是这么考虑的
<iMadper> llb608: linux deepin?
<archl> yunfan: 　。
<llb608> 恩
<iMadper> llb608: 没用过, 不过不喜欢那东西.
<archl> llb608: 好用与否本来就是因人而异，没有和你类似的我们无法给你建议。
<llb608> 好像用不是DEB了
<iMadper> llb608: 你的需求是啥? 你的需求就是不用deb吗?
<iMadper> llb608: 不用deb, 很难说是优点还是缺点
<iMadper> llb608: 一般来说, 包管理, 还是看熟悉程度. 你习惯用啥就用啥.
<archl> llb608: 应该还是能用　deb　的
<archl> 没理由不能用。
<llb608> 命令不会  就喜欢DEB
<October21> 没有就自己编译算了
<iMadper> llb608: 那就用ubuntu或者debian呗.
<llb608> 恩
<iMadper> October21: 讨厌自己编译. 太多选项, 自己配置那么多选项, 简直要命
<October21> llb608: 我看你和我一样是初学者，追究这干什么
<eexpress> llb608: 啥思维。常规用系统，基本不会和deb包打交到的。
<archl> eexpress: 会的，很多商业软件只给包。
<October21> iMadper: 没法我现在是debian 7 libc的版本
<iMadper> 听不懂...
<eexpress> archl: 你鼓励别人用不进源的软件？
<archl> eexpress: 不是我鼓励，而是很多新人因为这个喜欢
<October21> iMadper: libc是个编译依赖，debian的版本老
<eexpress> 对于新人，这是错误的啊
<llb608> 我就想用一个简单的系统   像WIN一样的那种   一般人不会折腾啊
<iMadper> October21: 那你就用sid嘛
<archl> eexpress: 你看。。。
<October21> iMadper: 别人编的不能用，因为libc的版本老了
<eexpress> 看啥
<iMadper> llb608: 所以应该跟我一样, 用win7呀
 * imtxc 草！以前是不能让邻居知道自己会修电脑，现在发展到不能让邻居知道自己能买到火车票....
 * imtxc 擦！
<iMadper> imtxc: lol~
<llb608> WIN7用烦了  想换其它的用
<archl> imtxc: 。
<iMadper> llb608: 折腾.
<iMadper> llb608: 那就lfs吧
<October21> llb608: 像win就不是linux,你来错地方了
<eexpress> iMadper: 用7啊
<October21> 将win搬到linux，你什么心态
<llb608> 就是不懂  想学啊
<imtxc> 造孽啊
<archl> llb608: 　真正用linux的话，你的思路稍微变化一下：我觉得这里应该这样更好用，不是这样就不对，找这个思路做下去。
<iMadper> eexpress: e18用过了嘛?
<October21> llb608: 想学就应该用linux的方式
<imtxc> linux 现在唯一不满足我需求的就是 qq 了
<eexpress> 只17试过。 iMadper
<llb608> UBUNTU 想要大众用得上的话   就要简单 方便  不记命令
<October21> 而不是用win来要求linux
<imtxc> 这是刚需
<iMadper> eexpress: 恩, 考虑迁移到e18. stumpwm实在是太难定制了...
<eexpress> , 抄我的配置。lol  iMadper
<imtxc> eexpress: 你用的 stumpwm?
<iMadper> llb608: 大众要是都用ubuntu了, 那我们这些会点儿linux操作的人, 就不值钱了
<eexpress> imtxc: 你傻吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 来大 awesome 吧
<archl> llb608: windows简单方便？
<archl> 不明白
<iMadper> imtxc: 不去.
<imtxc> eexpress: 哦，你是 gnome
<eexpress> nnnd
<iMadper> imtxc: lua, 不想学
<imtxc> iMadper: 学 lua 干嘛
<iMadper> imtxc: 现有的配置, 不一定满足我的需求.
<October21> llb608: 南辕北辙
 * eexpress 用熟悉了perl的，不会想去其它语言的
<llb608> 我不是程序员  也不是电脑专业的    就想玩玩这系统
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 有谁会用dropbox的帮帮忙 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454412 我给一个外国人写邮件，求取一些数据，然后他给我回复的是一个dropbox的链接，估计数据比较大，放在链接里面。 链接是这样的： https://www.dropbox.com/l/6mqOgub00hETsqp1wqFDAd/invite 但是我这里网络貌似一直不好
<^k^>  ─> 。有谁可以进去，把数据下载到？然后用百度网盘什么的分享给我吧 统计信息: 发表于 由 billzt — 2014-01-09 11:32
<eexpress> llb608: 玩lin，和程序员没关系，和电脑专业更没关系。中国的电脑专业都是word
<archl> llb608: 非程序员，非电脑专业的就是这里多数人
<iMadper> llb608: 我也不是程序员, 我也不是电脑专业的
<eexpress> 你看 iMadper 是麻将专业的，都玩得这么好。
<iMadper> llb608: 计算机专业的学生, 出去之后基本都做销售或者公务员了.
<iMadper> eexpress: lol~ 来一盘?!
<llb608> 我就觉得如果要学起来好难啊  全是命令啥的
<imtxc> iMadper: 一看你就没毕业
 * iMadper 错了, 来一锅?
<eexpress> 再邀2个。
<imtxc> iMadper: 显然是圈儿
<iMadper> imt
<archl> llb608: 学啥？
<October21> iMadper: 三缺一啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 喵的, 专业用语: 一锅!
<archl> llb608: 用什么就用好了。
<llb608> 学UBUNTU啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 渣渣.
<imtxc> iMadper: 你个水产养殖就不要冒充了
<archl> llb608: 有啥用。。。
<archl> llb608: 你要被雇佣么
<iMadper> imtxc: lol~
<llb608> 没有啊
<eexpress> llb608: 学？去论坛泡，别这里聊天
<October21> +1
<llb608> 就是捣鼓自己用
<iMadper> llb608: 学, 就要付出学习成本.
<eexpress> imtxc: 你又醒门子
<October21> iMadper: 他都接触4年了
<imtxc> ...
<archl> llb608: windows你要捣鼓用，也会出错
<imtxc> eexpress: 果然专业
<imtxc> eexpress: 不过乃这是湖南麻将啊
<eexpress> 现在的麻将，都是乱打。叫大开放。啥规则都可以糊。
<eexpress> 虽然我基本不打。
<archl> eexpress: 我这里有本1970年的麻将规则书
<eexpress> archl: 你咋不去日本留学。有麻将专业啊
<llb608> 当时用UBUNTU 我的要求很简单的：输入法  专业软件  能用主流IM
<imtxc> eexpress: 好吧，醒门子现在的同意词是 人艰不拆 cc yunfan
<archl> eexpress: 我讨厌集体
<eexpress> imtxc: 部分意思符合
<iMadper> llb608: 主流im, 就是qq咯
<archl> llb608: 　。。。。。。
<llb608> QQ可以用WEB版 还是行吧
<yunfan> iMadper: at我搞毛 难道想再吃一记？
<iMadper> llb608: ubuntu不用满足你的要求. 相反, ubuntu给用户提出了不少要求, 所以是你去学
<iMadper> yunfan: 啥????
<llb608> 一个五笔拼音输入法都把我弄惨了
 * imtxc 闪避成功
<iMadper> llb608: 五笔拼音输入法, fcitx做的不是很好吗?
<llb608> http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2013-10/91704.htm
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu 13.10使用fcitx输入法_Linux教程_Linux公社-Linux系统门户网站
<archl> llb608: 直接看ibus官方站去呗。
<llb608> 我就是用的这个
<llb608> 就是切换不了啊
<iMadper> llb608: 怎么会切换不了... ...
<eexpress> MeaCu1pa: 你又变短了。
<llb608> 我也不知道  http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2013-10/91704.htm  按这个来的
<llb608> 13.10的
<iMadper> llb608: 你不是第一个用13.10 + fcitx的. 在你用之前, 已经有几万人用并且成功了
<archl> llb608:　你可能没登出或者改动
<October21> llb608: android能满足你
<llb608> 我 注销 重启  都不管用
<archl> llb608: 因为你没指定　fcitx　作为默认输入法吧。
<iMadper> llb608: im-switch
<llb608> 装上装上了  也能用  就是快捷键用不了
<llb608> 切换不了
<archl> llb608: 没输入法当然不能
<yunfan> iMadper: tab hacked 都怪你们两个 cc imtxc
<yunfan> 不搞基没天理
<archl> llb608: fcitx是框架
<llb608> sudo apt-get install fcitx-table-wbpy 装了的
<archl> table啥的我没用过——不知道
 * archl 只有fcitx-rime
<iMadper> llb608: 你有看你当前快捷键的设置吗?
<llb608> 看了  CTRL＋空格
<archl> llb608: 话说你添加了你装的输入法了没。
 * iMadper 心中有很多疑问. 但是决定还是不说了, 去bisect
<archl> llb608: 装了未必就启用了
<llb608> 装上fcitx 就有两个图标了
<archl> llb608: 鼠标右键点fcitx的栏
<llb608> 我都用上fcitx的输入法了  就是切换不了  要鼠标点
<archl> llb608: 鼠标能切换？
<llb608> 恩
<llb608> http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2013-10/91704.htm 这个方法可行吧？
<archl> 呃。怪事啊。因为你只有一个输入法，是无法切换到任何的吧。。。
<archl> 怎么能切换的。。。
<ssssss> 啥问题
<ssssss> 一直没看明白
<llb608> 我马上再装来给你们看
<archl> llb608: 第一步就不用了，别删ibus
<llb608> 恩
<archl> ssssss: 我也不知道，大概有　fcitx的bug？
<archl> llb608: 另外，这文章写的添加是　fcitx-nightly　实际就是非发布版，有问题也可能。
<archl> llb608: 不用ppa就是，直接装。
<llb608> 软件中心里装／
 * archl 没用软件中心。
 * archl 溜走了
<archl> 拜拜
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  11:58 
<abc_> ^k^, 新年快乐
<^k^> abc_, 新年快乐给你，不明身份的人。 11:59 新年快乐 : 21.501天
<llb608> 我注销下
<llb608> http://imagebin.org/285807
<llb608> http://imagebin.org/285808
<onlylove> iMadper: 新版的是im-config了
<onlylove> llb608: 我不想喷你，知道不，因为你是新人
<onlylove> llb608: 你说windows不用命令行，是不？
<onlylove> llb608: 知道windows7的powershell不
<onlylove> llb608: 知道windows为啥还保留命令提示符不
<llb608> 我命令记不到
<onlylove> llb608: 既然打命令不好学，你不要学了，我们是DOS时代过来的老古董，习惯了
<llb608> 用是可以用
<llb608> 怎么解决 啊
<onlylove> llb608: 命令提示符给的信息比GUI多太多了
<onlylove> llb608: 你们觉得win7好用是吧，我昨晚上输入法坏了，莫名其妙的坏了，用了3年了，突然就坏了
<onlylove> llb608: 绞尽脑汁想不明白为啥它就坏了
<onlylove> llb608: 调试都没法调试
<cocoing> 怎么个坏法？
<onlylove> cocoing: 调不出中文输入法了
<onlylove> cocoing: 输入法里里面那个键盘图标没了
<cocoing> 。
<cocoing> 输入法从没坏过的说
<onlylove> cocoing: 来，给哥个方法不重启系统搞好它
<onlylove> cocoing: 你没坏过是吧，你用win7蓝屏过没
<cocoing> windows的经典方法是重启。。
<onlylove> cocoing: 我反正蓝过
<cocoing> 我也蓝过。
<onlylove> cocoing: 我想知道它为什么坏了
<llb608> 我现在这个情况怎么办呢？
<onlylove> llb608: 换windows，赶紧的，没人留你
<cocoing> 怎么了那位兄台
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37956
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | X11 Server发现23年历史的安全漏洞
<llb608> 我不想用WIN啊
<onlylove> llb608: 自己想折腾，别人给你折腾的办法，你还嫌麻烦不爱用
<archl> 玩过了　Urban Terror　再看CS系列，那算什么。。。
<llb608> 现在 正在 努力适应 UBUNTU
<onlylove> llb608: ubuntu bug一堆一堆的，你想适应就乖乖的学命令
<cocoing> 恩，ubuntu崩过不知道多少次
<archl> llb608: 我刚开始用Ubuntu时候，喜欢玩游戏，偏生我那破电脑显卡没有Linux下的硬件加速驱动。
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 莫黑我大Windows
<archl> onlylove: ...
<cocoing> 确依然喜欢他
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 我懒得黑
<llb608> 我UBUNTU装过不下50次了、
<MeaCu1pa> archl: CS, 马桶游戏，见人就蹲
<archl> llb608: 你什么样的硬件
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 我tmd用了接近20年的windows，啥问题没见过
<archl> MeaCulpa: 其实urban　terror蹲的更多。不过是上蹿下跳
<llb608> AMD 5000+ GT240 2G DDR800
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 我敢说，windows的每个角落我就算没去过，也知道有那个东西
<archl> llb608: 用　12.04　去
<llb608> AMD64BIT
<archl> llb608: 虽然我想这么说
<llb608> 12.04？
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 别人在用图形设置ip的时候我已经在用net sh了
<archl> llb608: 这么老的配置。直接老发行版就行了
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: en
<llb608> 我其它 没问题啊   就是这个输入法
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: win的批处理虽然说不如bash好用，但是还是能用的
<llb608> 我喜欢追新
<onlylove> llb608: 新东西，都是有BUG的
<llb608> 老的都用过了
<MeaCu1pa> Windows admin难，技术要求高
<onlylove> llb608: 喜欢追新，就做好当白老鼠的准备
<MeaCu1pa> llb608: 推荐Debian Test
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 表示丫的想把微软拆了的感觉
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 特别是windows的AD管理
<archl> 他就是　必须用　wupy 那个坎过不去
<archl> llb608: 别用那个用其他输入法试试。
<llb608> 是啊
<llb608> 我要混输五笔拼音的
 * archl 的人生里，没有什么是必要的东西
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 你要是用ldap估计得把我摸拆了...
<archl> 不知道
<onlylove> llb608: 第一步，你把硬盘最后那个分区删掉，第二步，你把wubi给卸载，第三步，你物理安装一个Linux或者虚拟机里面装一个
<llb608> 我的那个没有解决方法了？
<archl> llb608: 不知道
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 哦，贵摸的ldap比ad简单
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 感觉好用些，就是有些conf略迷糊
<llb608> 我觉得 是快捷键冲突引起 的
<llb608> 但换了还是用不了
<onlylove> llb608: 你觉得
<onlylove> llb608: 你觉得的东西太多了
<llb608> 那你说怎么办？
<onlylove> llb608: 我还觉得是输入法没捕捉到你的按键呢
<archl> llb608: 我还觉得你根本没吧fcitx当默认输入法呐。
<llb608> http://imagebin.org/285807
 * archl 是恶棍
 * onlylove 专门修理恶棍
<llb608> http://imagebin.org/285808
<October21> llb608: 你都装了50次还这么菜？
<onlylove> October21: 对他来说，装一次和装50次没区别
<llb608> 哎   有问题   解决不了  就重装啊
<October21> llb608: 你是怎么爬过来的
<archl> llb608: 可能这个　build　就是坏的。
<onlylove> October21: 反正就是一路狂点next
<archl> llb608: 用老版本呗。没人保证　fcitx-nightly就是能用的
<October21> llb608: 老用windows的习惯来用linux
<October21> llb608: 给你个开箱即用的，你好老折腾
<archl> llb608: 你看的那个只能保证当时，他的情况下可以用。
<llb608> 至少我现在用的LINUX吧  别老喷我啊
<archl> llb608: 也许这个　wupy早就坏了，写那个指南的不知道
<llb608> wupy我用上了 都用上了  就是切换不了
<archl> llb608: 任何事情，都是特定条件下要求特定情况可以用。
<October21> archl: urban terror 玩单机好玩吗？
<archl> October21: 不好玩
<llb608> 快捷键切换不了   就是这个问题
<October21> llb608: 你这么半天有说清楚的你的问题吗？
<llb608> 快捷键切换不了  这问题啊   我家里的也装的UBUNTU 都是被输入法害的
<archl> October21: 说清楚了
<archl> llb608: 我们都没这毛病，截止
<October21> archl: 那你帮吧
<archl> October21: 就是装了fcitx，用　ctrl+space无法切换输入法。
<llb608> 恩
<October21> archl: 默认不是ctrl shift吗？
<archl> October21: 他的意思是关闭/使用之间切换
<llb608> 旁边那个也要动
<archl> llb608: 你有几个输入法装上了？
<archl> October21: 而且他可以用鼠标点击切换。
<llb608> IBUS自带的
<cocoing> 绝对是你装的问题
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37957
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | NSA如何差一点杀死互联网
<October21> 绝对是你瞎搞的
<onlylove> 别吵了别吵了，吃饭去
<onlylove> 让伸手党去死
<perr> bingo
<llb608> 我还是自己找办法吧
<October21> perr: 我问你个问题
<October21> linux-head 是内核模块
<perr> ?
<October21> 我装了3.2的和3.11的，那系统怎么用的呢？
<perr> 乃的问题不明晰
<perr> 什么叫怎么用?用啥?
<archl> October21: 两个都装了
<October21> l /lib/modules/
<October21> 3.11-0.bpo.2-amd64/  3.2.0-4-amd64/  3.2.0-4-rt-amd64/
<archl> October21: 3.2和3.11版本的，如果只装了一个，会调用，但会出错
<October21> 就是这个
<llb608> 内核可以选的吧  恢复模式里面
<October21> 我是debian7 stable
<perr> 调用什么?
<archl> perr: grub里改，让　3.2　image　用　3.11的header
<archl> 不太清楚区别
<perr> grub用header?
<archl> 不知道。
 * archl 忘记怎么回事了。
<perr> grub只用image和initrd
<October21> 我装bbb时没设置好，就误装了3.2的3.2.0-4-amd64
 * archl 那就是记错了
<perr> 重申下问题,一次讲清楚
<October21> 就是有多个linux-headers，会有什么问题？
<archl> 没问题。
<October21> 那系统用3.2还是3.11呢？
<archl> 正常都会对应好的。
<lainme> 无线网又不稳定
<archl> October21: 看设置了
<perr> 奥,你是说头文件是吧
<archl> lainme: 突然冒出一句话。
<lainme> archl: 抱怨
<October21> archl: 没问题就算了，我研究别的去
<archl> lainme: 在餐厅？
<October21> perr: 头文件之间冲突吗？
<perr> 有
<lainme> archl: 办公室
<archl> lainme: 办公室配备网线接入么?
<lainme> archl: 有，台式机在用。我指手机的
<archl> lainme: 办公室再来一次路由　:)
<archl> 信号发射
<lainme> archl: 路由被我拿回宿舍用了，不想买新的。反正只是间歇性的问题
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • ubuntu12.04 里的gdb无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454413 已经安装过gdb root@ubuntu:/home/supermoney# sudo apt-get install gdb Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done gdb is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 440 not upgraded. 然后
<^k^>  ─> 我在输入gdb指令就出现下面的问题，刚接触这个，不知道怎么解决， root@ubuntu:/home/supermoney# gdb Could not find platform independent libraries <prefix> …
<archl> lainme: 也可以插网卡自动共享解决
<archl> 插无线网卡
<archl>  ¥3,999.00 (5.7折)　哈曼卡顿 钻石音箱 GLA-55　这种东西竟然也抢光了，亚马逊真的是证明土豪的地方啊
<archl> 钻石音箱。。。
<iMadper> October21: 不会冲突的. 因为你的module在编译的时候, 是要自己指定用哪个目录里的头文件的.
<iMadper> October21: KDIR := /lib/modules/$(shell uname -r)/build
<iMadper> October21: 你要搞内核了?
<October21> iMadper: 恩，thx
<October21> iMadper: 是安装bbb是依赖了
<iMadper> October21: 哦.
<llb608> 最可能的原因是某个快捷键占用了 Ctrl Space，请修改另一个快捷键并重试。这常见于编辑器中，因为很多集成开发环境默认使用 Ctrl+Space 作为补全的快捷键。
<llb608> WIKI找到问题 解决 了
<October21> debian太旧了所以用了3.11的headers
<October21> 使用了backport
<llb608> 现在用CTRL+Q解决
<iMadper> October21: 这样会很乱吧?
<October21> i
<perr> October21: 偶看了下,stable的kernelheaders是安装到/usr/src/下去了,但不知会不会覆盖/usr/include里的
<October21> iMadper: debian的wiki上是这样弄的
<perr> 自己编译的话
<archl> llb608: 你的设置乱了吧。我以前　alt+x　激活输入法
<October21> 具体的东西我不了解，安装是看到依赖了linux-headers-3.11-0.bp
<perr> 那种来自源的应该没问题
<llb608> 终于好了   哎
<perr> 自己编译的不好说
<iMadper> perr: linux-headers很 /usr/include没关系的.
<iMadper> perr: 内核态/用户态
<October21> perr: backport源的
<onlylove> llb608: 没走啊，那我和你说些事情？我一直是双系统用户，经常遇到各种麻烦，有时候也上网搜解决方案，但是网上很多方案都是没验证的，然后互相抄来抄去，
<perr> 不知道呀,如果写个新的syscall,不知会不会
<onlylove> llb608: 既然喜欢折腾，那记得，折腾的第一要义，自己动手
<llb608> 恩  我也一直双系统的
<iMadper> perr: 不会. 新的syscall是要修改glibc的库, 好让你的c代码调用.
<iMadper> perr: linux header 只给内核态代码实用
<perr> iMadper: 对/usr/include应该是libc的头文件
<onlylove> llb608: 我刚学定制系统的时候，自己两个系统互相比较，如果我精简的系统什么东西不好用，装了套件的系统好用，我会比较，比较两个系统的环境差在哪里，很多时候是设置的问题，而不是软件问题
<iMadper> perr: libc或者其他给用户态程序设计的库
<iMadper> October21: 放心装吧, 不会有冲突问题.
 * perr 电话坏了....
<onlylove> llb608: 所以记得，第一，自己动手，第二，英文要好，看软件自己的man手册
<llb608> 定制UBUNTU？
<onlylove> llb608: 网上那些乱七八糟的中文博客，抄袭居多
<October21> iMadper: 嗯，我主要是怕弄冲突了
<iMadper> October21: 没事, 大不了重装嘛
 * iMadper lol~
<October21> iMadper: 你的arch坚如磐石啊
<onlylove> October21: 因为他经常看wiki
<iMadper> October21: 还没出过啥问题. 小问题我倒是自己解决了几个.
<October21> 我一般看arch的中文wiki
<October21> 熟悉的文字，英文差，不过我还是坚持用google
 * iMadper arch的wiki绝对是对linux新手的宝库
<archl> October21: 为啥ubuntuwiki不搞好呐。因为是要卖服务的
<October21> 很不错，有中文
<archl> 不希望社区支持太好了
<October21> 李老板叫我找客服……
<October21> 我用ubuntu时
<archl> October21: debian　才真大佬。
<archl> October21: 没有个wiki，也没什么付费支持桌面。
<onlylove> archl: debian有个howto
<archl> onlylove: 内容太少，
<onlylove> archl: 不过仅限于安装
<October21> 有点少
<October21> 所以我找arch wiki看
<archl> onlylove: arch　怎么感觉资金充裕呐。
<onlylove> archl: 人少，赚钱多
<archl> onlylove: arch赚钱？
<October21> 捐钱多吧？
<onlylove> archl: 做arch的人赚钱多，不是arch 赚钱，比方说你在红帽工作但是维护arch
<archl> Debian缺钱，Arch不缺
<archl> 似乎是这样
<lainme> arch的资金来源是？
<archl> 不知道
<perr> iMadper: 貌似内核头文件有些是区分kernel和userspace的..这个怎么解释呀?
<archl> onlylove: 你从哪里得到的信息啊。
<iMadper> perr: 我不知道. 我也不同意这个说法.
<iMadper> perr: 请给出具体哪个kernel里面的头文件是给userspace的.
<perr> test
<^k^> perr:点点点. 13:12 新年快乐 : 21.450天
<iMadper> perr: AFAIK, no one.
<iMadper> llb608: 别私聊!
<iMadper> llb608: 永远 永远 别跟我私聊! 谢谢
<llb608> 我在测试下
<iMadper> llb608: 别找我测试.
<llb608> :-D
<llb608> 你是怎么把我的 名字 打上去的  我就想知道 这个功能
<iMadper> llb608: tab补全
<llb608> 哦  知道了
<llb608> 感谢
<archl> huntxu: 带着你的女朋友还是bot
<llb608> iMadper: 不错  哈哈
<iMadper> llb608: 廉价的回答不用感谢. :-)
<archl> huntxu: 哦不对，是未婚妻
<onlylove> archl: 我瞎猜的
<archl> onlylove: 。。。
<maplebeats> archl: 你有未昏妻了？
<llb608> 大家敢爆下年龄么 :-D
<maplebeats> llb608: 22。。。
<llb608> maplebeats: 这么小哇
 * maplebeats 这还小- -
<perr_> iMadper: http://lxr.oss.org.cn/source/include/linux/compiler.h#L51
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Linux kernel - LXR/Linux Cross Reference
<perr_> iMadper: 就那个宏
<llb608> 俺86
<archl> onlylove:   Software in the Public Interest, Inc.　竟然是Debian建立的
<maplebeats> X86？
<archl> maplebeats: 　22*86？
<onlylove> maplebeats: 他86年的
<llb608> maplebeats: 86å¹´
<October21> llb608: 你现在才知道？wiki里有
<October21> llb608: 让你看wiki……
<October21> 86五笔
<onlylove> llb608: 86年的还不如个22的玩linux熟
<archl> onlylove: 你让我无地自容啊。
<maplebeats> onlylove: 你也22？
<archl> onlylove: 看cuihao一流的
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我比他大
<onlylove> archl: cuihao不是正常人类
<archl> onlylove: ...
<maplebeats> onlylove: 喵了个去，我玩windows的 :D
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我玩DOS的
<archl> maplebeats: 玩这个
<maplebeats> 我会用windows打游戏
<archl> maplebeats: 　http://pokemon-online.eu/
<^k^> archl: ⇪ Pokémon Online - Home
<archl> maplebeats: 　用ruby打游戏啊。
<onlylove> archl: cuihao从小学或者初中就搞linux，丫的我初中还在286上学DOS
<maplebeats> archl: 口袋妖怪？
<archl> maplebeats: 嗯。
<maplebeats> 没兴趣
<maplebeats> 我初中都不知道什么是ie
<archl> maplebeats: 树果就是从那里学到的名词
<maplebeats> archl: 我是大师级玩家.........
<October21> 谁是cuihao？
<archl> maplebeats: 哦。
<maplebeats> 的朋友
<archl> maplebeats: 。。。
<maplebeats> October21: 一个小学生
<jusss> onlylove: maplebeats ,我上大学家里才有电脑，你们都很幸福了
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我初中那会刚win98出来，热乎的
<maplebeats> 蛋疼的小学生
<archl> maplebeats: 不是
<onlylove> jusss: 我大二才有自己的电脑
<archl> maplebeats: cuihao是那个比较大的，小学生是dora
<llb608> onlylove: 我没怎么玩啊   要上班   只能业余
<iMadper> perr_: 不知道, 不过, 我不认为这个文件会给用户态的程序调用.
<onlylove> llb608: 我也上班啊
<jusss> onlylove: 我们家前年才买的电脑，我今年才有的笔记本
<llb608> 做工地  没网络
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Light Table开源 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454414 集成开发环境Light Table在GPLv3许可证下 开源 ， 源码 托管在 Github上。该项目于2012年通过众筹平台Kickstarter筹集到了 31.7万美元 。Light Table是一种新型的IDE，其最重要特性是实时反馈，允许开发者即时执行、调试和查询文
<maplebeats> 工地...
<^k^>  ─> 档。Light Table刚刚发布了 v0.6版 ，最主要变化是引入了一个插件框架。 来源： Solidot 作者 Chris Granger 是前微软 Visual Studio 项目的 Program Mana …
<maplebeats> llb608: 您好，同行啊。我是民工
<llb608> maplebeats: 园林工程
<perr> iMadper: 恩,不重要
<onlylove> llb608: 没网络的乖乖的装windows打单机游戏去
<llb608> maplebeats: 哈哈  同行
<iMadper> perr: 还是挺重要的, 我去问问内核开发.
<onlylove> llb608: 别高兴太早，他是IT民工
<October21> llb608: 很有钱途吧？
<llb608> onlylove: 我现在改行了  也是IT民工了
<onlylove> llb608: IT民工没网络，谁信啊
<llb608> October21: 没钱图啊    回老家修电脑了
<archl> 啊啊啊又在这里料多了
 * jusss 昨晚看了Hancock.2008 前45分钟想打9分，后45分钟想打5分。。。编剧绝对不是一个人
<iMadper> llb608: maplebeats 是在腾讯上班的系统工程师.
<iMadper> jusss: 女警官那个?
<llb608> maplebeats: TX的？
<maplebeats> llb608: iMadper 是在红帽上班的工程师
<jusss> iMadper: 女超人那个
<iMadper> jusss: 超人....
<llb608> 都是牛人啊
<iMadper> maplebeats: 你错了, 我不是工程师.
<llb608> QQ LINUX有戏么
<October21> 都是工程师
<maplebeats> iMadper: 你搞技术么
<iMadper> maplebeats: 不搞
<maplebeats> iMadper: 是男的么
<iMadper> maplebeats: 不过我在自学编程, 算吗?
<iMadper> maplebeats: 男的? 我也不搞, 我不搞男的
<llb608> :-D
<October21> llb608: 不欢迎qq来
<archl> llb608: 没戏
<iMadper> October21: 我还是欢迎的. 起码开放协议.
<llb608> October21: 为什么啊
<iMadper> October21: 现在是, tx不搞, 也不让别人搞
<October21> 什么时候开放了？
<maplebeats> iMadper: 没事，我认定你是工程师了
<iMadper> October21: 我是说, 就算他不来, 最好起码也开放协议
<archl> October21: 遇到危机的时候
 * iMadper 大家对腾讯有什么怨念, 都去骂 马
<iMadper> 大家对腾讯有什么怨念, 都去骂 maplebeats 就对了
<maplebeats> iMadper: 你妹
<archl> 对啊对啊
<lainme> maplebeats: 你被拉仇恨了
<llb608> maplebeats:  这次惨啦
<maplebeats> 要骂也骂 cherrot啊
 * archl 支持大家揉树果　maplebeats
<llb608> 哈哈
<iMadper> archl: 你真是个好人~
<archl> ...　怎么成好人了
<October21> 渣浪也是假开放
<iMadper> archl: maplebeats 是坏人, 欺负坏人, 就是好人
 * maplebeats 你们玩，我午休了！
<archl> maplebeats: 这会儿见到　lainme　在这里了
<iMadper> October21: 渣浪是, 只有你被我强奸, 我才给你接口. 还是少量接口. \
<October21> 坏人的坏人就是好人
<maplebeats> archl: 早就见到啦:D
<maplebeats> lainme: 哈哈
<archl> maplebeats: 哦。
<iMadper> October21: 外加渣浪自己做不到的东西, 不允许别家来做.
<archl> lainme: 结果就出来活动了
<October21> 性浪太无耻了
<llb608> WEB QQ怎么不弄个可以区分手机客户端的啊   那个小的
<iMadper> October21: 谁的第三方应用比渣浪自家的版本做的还好, 渣浪就直接封杀.
<iMadper> October21: 直接关了你app key
<iMadper> llb608: 去骂 maplebeats
<onlylove> 嗯，使劲骂
<iMadper> llb608: 腾讯就这样, 你不骂他, 他就不给你干活
<llb608> :-D
<archl> maplebeats: 话说你也是。最近又出现了。
<onlylove> 最好把腾讯骂倒闭
<archl> 倒闭了一个腾讯，起来一个微信哈
<llb608> maplebeats:  WEBQQ 点空间要退出账号
<October21> llb608: 那是桌面的东西，用手机不合适
<llb608> 以前都不会的
<October21> iMadper: 我就用来四次元
<October21> llb608: 让他开发
<October21> llb608: 让他开放
<October21> 偶顶多用用webqq
<iMadper> llb608: 你只是说, 没用的. 要骂才行.
<October21> llb608: 找客服，腾讯是国际大公司
<llb608> 找个有什么用啊  没用
<iMadper> October21: 不找客服. 客服都是拿最低工资, 然后帮腾讯那些老大们挨骂的.
<llb608> 我也觉得
<iMadper> October21: 他们没有实权, 又不能反驳你, 干嘛去欺负他们?
<iMadper> October21: 就得骂 maplebeats 这样的
<llb608> 要骂管事的
<archl> maplebeats: 你可以换口
<iMadper> llb608: 所以说, 骂 maplebeats 就对了!
<archl> maplebeats: 还口
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我在公司没法访问中国的注册帐号的网站，丫的国际版的不能申请号码，必须要email
<October21> 广东高院不是判腾讯没垄断吗？说互联网是连接世界的，腾讯的市场是全球
<archl> maplebeats: 抓几个同事来对骂
<llb608> maplebeats: 吓跑啦？
<onlylove> archl: 我敢骂到他不敢还口
<iMadper> onlylove: 那你来, 我搬个小板凳来微观.
<October21> 听说腾讯过年有红包啊
<archl> 。。。
<onlylove> iMadper: 他现在就没还口
<iMadper> onlylove: lol~ 他ignore大家了
<onlylove> http://reg.imqq.com/?ADUIN=0&ADSESSION=0&ADTAG=CLIENT.QQ.5087_NewAccount_Btn.0&ADPUBNO=26261
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ QQ Free Video Chat, English QQ, China Directory, Shanghai Listings, Events, Jobs, Housing
<onlylove> 就这种渣渣网页
<onlylove> 也好意思放上去
<onlylove> 中文版的网页我这边直接打不开
<onlylove> 破烂CDN
<onlylove> maplebeats: 赶紧的，还口，别让人看你腾讯笑话
<October21> 有点过吧？
<onlylove> 我TMD就不想用这个，非要我申请个帐号
<onlylove> October21: 有毛过的
<onlylove> October21: 说好了让他不还口，骂到腾讯倒闭
<archl> onlylove: 你直接骂到他来抢你工作　LOL
<perr> onlylove: 要和手机绑定奥,真是变态,连youku是不是蹦个窗口要注册,真是没有节操呀
<onlylove> 我TMD就不明白，在vmware上班，TMD还要个破QQ号
<archl> perr onlylove 看了一眼，就是毫无意义的多了一块板子，标志竟然用垃圾的点阵低分辨率图片
<llb608> QQ在中国还是很有影响力的啊
<archl> 更不用说用了中国人常用的windows默认垃圾字体。。。
<iMadper> llb608: 全球都没有比这个更好的聊天工具了貌似.
<onlylove> http://zc.qq.com/chs/index.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ QQ注册
<onlylove> NMD,提示我尝试次数过多
<onlylove> 我一共点了一次，就说我尝试次数过多，腾讯的服务器是小霸王吧？
<October21> archl: 现在看win的显示真是惨不忍睹啊
<onlylove> 您短时间内尝试次数过多，请填写验证码或稍后再试
<archl> October21: 以前乔布斯鄙视windows的道理如此
<October21> 字体断断续续，比报纸还难看
<archl> October21: 现在windows用户都不敢真的用高分辨率，一旦提高了，整个界面就模糊
<archl> 垃圾图标的wiindows
<perr> onlylove: 我用freetext/textfree注册了好几个qq,结果没几天全部收回了,真tmd xx TX
<October21> archl: 为什么还有人在linux下用点阵，正黑就很清楚啊
 * perr 注册了不下15个小号,仅存的一个小号还是用网友的电话号得以幸存
<October21> 使用win才要用点阵吧
<iMadper> 你们没有抓住重点.
<iMadper> 重点不是要说腾讯不好, 而是要骂 maplebeats
<adam8157> momo maplebeats
<perr> iMadper: 乃要带个头呀..
<perr> 他不是op吧?
<iMadper> perr: 需要吗? 你跟 onlylove 都这么威武, 还需要我这种小角色带头???
<perr> 偶上次疯了下op,结果kick了
<onlylove> iMadper: op居然自称小角色
<iMadper> perr: 那是自然呀
<onlylove> perr: 和你说，imadper是，他不是
<October21> 冒昧的问一句为什么要骂？
<perr> 原来是非op小角色,骂之
<archl> October21: 因为　maplebeats 在那一辈中是受欺负的。
<archl> October21: 他之前　imtxc / ssssss　是受欺负的
<archl> 以前　iMadper 也是受欺负的
<archl> 哈哈
<October21> 这里还有帮派了？
<onlylove> 自从有了op以后就不是了貌似
<iMadper> archl: 现在也是呀
<archl> iMadper: 。。。
<archl> iMadper: 现在看不出谁再敢欺负　iMadper
<onlylove> archl: 他被欺负习惯了，有阴影
<ssssss> 有人黑我？
<perr> archl: 他很享受
<iMadper> 抢票去
<archl> ssssss: 。。。
<onlylove> ssssss: 没人闲的没事去黑你
<ssssss> 那就好
<archl> iMadper: 你去抢票旅游？
<perr> 钞票
<archl> iMadper: 带闺蜜　76602.1102.16北京台北　台北5日游
<llb608> 好像机票降价了呢
<llb608> 我那天看成都到杭州的才70多
<onlylove> 单个手机号码使用手机短信注册，限1次/月。电信和移动用户暂时无法通过手机短信注册QQ
<perr> onlylove: 用textfree试试
<onlylove> 我记得之前发条短信就可以的
<onlylove> 然后一毛钱一条，现在一块钱不说，还不准移动用户
<jusss> onlylove: 抠抠不能注册了吗？去网站注册呀
<onlylove> 麻花疼缺钱缺疯了吧
<onlylove> jusss: 你妹啊，我现在是新加坡的ip
<jusss> onlylove: 海外版注册呀
<adam8157> bluezd: 货物已出库,送往机场途中
<bluezd> adam8157: 恩 ~
<archl> adam8157: 当当又地震了。
<adam8157> archl: 又?
<archl> adam8157: 　4.3 	2014-01-07 22:24:07 	36.8 	121.7 	7 	山东省威海市乳山市
<adam8157> archl: 哦
<archl> adam8157: 以前的所以说又
<onlylove> jusss: 让海外版注册网页去死
<onlylove> jusss: http://reg.imqq.com/?ADUIN=0&ADSESSION=0&ADTAG=CLIENT.QQ.5087_NewAccount_Btn.0&ADPUBNO=26261
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ QQ Free Video Chat, English QQ, China Directory, Shanghai Listings, Events, Jobs, Housing
<onlylove> jusss: 让你见识下
<archl> adam8157: 　¥111　01月25日　1.7折　潍坊-北京
<jusss> onlylove: 你就不会用国内ip注册吗?大家都有抠抠吧，尽管很少用
 * jusss 有5个抠抠，扔了2个，现在有3个抠抠，一个初中，一个高中，一个大学，
<onlylove> jusss: 不会，你教给我咋用国内ip
<adam8157> 我没有
<jusss> onlylove: 出门找个网吧不就行了
<archl> adam8157: 呃。
<iMadper> 刷票真难... 艹!
<eexpress> 不是10分钟刷1k多张票嘛
<onlylove> jusss: 我不在乎上网那几块钱，不过我真心不爱这么干
<eexpress> 乐乐罗
<onlylove> jusss: 我又不亏欠她，凭什么用QQ,我是腾讯黑
<jusss> onlylove: 实在不想出去，用android tether什么的走手机流量，或pppd呀
<onlylove> jusss: 我就不想申请！
<archl> iMadper: 帮人刷票？
<eexpress> onlylove: 要国内ip? 收月租，给你固定ip。来
<lainme> iMadper: 要有毅力
<onlylove> eexpress: 我下班以后国内ip轻松愉快
<eexpress> 那半价。上班时段
<eexpress> lol
<llb608> 装个WPS直接卡死了
<jusss> eexpress: 固定ip，月租多少？
<eexpress> 你也要？
<eexpress> 100/m
<jusss> eexpress: 有固定ip，可以直接开网站了
<iMadper> lainme: 刷了五次了
<iMadper> lainme: 还是没刷到.
<iMadper> lainme: 放弃了
<onlylove> jusss: 开网站……
<archl> lainme: 你也刷了？
<October21> llb608: 你电脑太老了
<eexpress> 呸。那会被封的。 jusss
<onlylove> jusss: 国内要备案的
<eexpress> iMadper: 亏你还说会pl
<jusss> onlylove: 很多成人网站不是活的很好吗
<iMadper> eexpress: 注册码呀
<October21> iMadper: OCR
<onlylove> jusss: 你个闹缺，成人网站的ip都国外的
<eexpress> 一样识别啊。找模块。然后自己改
<iMadper> eexpress: 好吧.. . October21
<archl> iMadper: 机器学习　::)
<lainme> iMadper: 我认识的人已经刷了好几天了
<eexpress> iMadper: 我只试过tecent的，好容易识别。lol
<iMadper> lainme: T_T
<archl> lainme: 你不回去了？
<onlylove> eexpress: google那个咋样
<iMadper> eexpress: nnnd, 还得自己抓包看协议
<adam8157> iMadper: 你要去哪
<eexpress> google的有？ onlylove
<iMadper> adam8157: 帮别人买
<lainme> archl: 回去，我不坐火车
<iMadper> adam8157: 过年回家的.
<eexpress> 不记得有啊
<adam8157> iMadper: 给她买机票
<archl> 哦
<iMadper> adam8157: s/给/让/
<eexpress> 通用的那个哦。那有模块的。 onlylove
<onlylove> eexpress: 就是那个，reCAPTCHA:
<eexpress> 是这个，才想起
<archl> onlylove: 呃。铁道部用reCAPTCHA　？
<onlylove> eexpress: 现在换新版了
<onlylove> archl: 铁道部不会用
<archl> 那基本别想了。。。
<lainme> eexpress: VPN 18/m，多国线路，年付优惠
<adam8157> iMadper: 不是自己妹子就让他玩蛋去自己刷, 是自己妹子就给买机票, 帮别人刷是个啥国际主义神经病?
<eexpress> 模块有人维护的，试试
<iMadper> adam
<perr_> test
<eexpress> lainme: 干嘛。给我推销？
<^k^> perr_:点点点. 14:16 新年快乐 : 21.405天
<iMadper> adam8157: lol~ 你说的对
<lainme> eexpress: 意思是你需要降价
<onlylove> iMadper: adam_1
<eexpress> 我又不要。
<onlylove> iMadper: adam+1
<archl> eexpress: 对啊。你也是没春运过的吧。。。
<eexpress> 玩蛋？ adam8157 你口误？
<eexpress> archl: 不运
<eexpress> 运猪仔呢
<bluezd> test
<^k^> bluezd:点点点. 14:17 新年快乐 : 21.405天
<archl> eexpress ...
<llb608> 抢票要什么技巧么？
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • archlinux arm与desktop版有什么区别吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454415 最近想搞个raspberry pi玩玩，打算安装archlinux arm，是否也可以通过pacman和yaourt安装软件？使用方式与普通的arch一样？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 realrealjerry — 2014-01-09 14:16
<lainme> llb608: 据称是毅力和apm
<eexpress> lainme: 你过节不回家？
<lainme> eexpress: 回家啊
<llb608> 从程序员角度来看  有什么捷径么？
<eexpress> ，
<eexpress> llb608: 你是公务员探子吧。这也问。
<llb608> 我才不是啊  我要抢票
<October21> llb608: 找个现成的算了
 * adam8157 同事一吧唧嘴我就戴上耳机, 太恶心了
<llb608> 现成的？
<October21> XX助手啊
<llb608> 有用？
<October21> 什么狗卫士啊
<bluezd> adam8157: 他吃东西啊?
<onlylove> llb608: 相信周鸿祎的流氓卫士浏览器
<eexpress> gfrog:
<adam8157> bluezd: 吃啥都吧唧嘴
<October21> 要相信党相信国家
<onlylove> llb608: 就是比谁更流氓的问题，谁敢跟周大炮比
<onlylove> llb608: 和周大炮比的都死了，跟着学的也都死了
<llb608> 我用了还是 抢不到啊
<October21> 老周是流氓插件发家，他有丰富的经验
<onlylove> llb608: 那就是用的人太多了
<archl> llb608: 其实直接去火车站买
<jusss> onlylove: 360和那么多流氓干，还能活得很滋润，感觉很厉害
<archl> 反正就是圈子，不入微软的圈子，就去361的圈子，要不去腾讯的圈子或者几个圈子都圈住
<adam8157> bluezd: 啊
<bluezd> adam8157: 受不了了 ?
<adam8157> bluezd: 戴上耳机听不到就得了
<llb608> amd5000+的U差了么  WPS直接卡死了？
<onlylove> llb608: 第几代的5000+
<archl> onlylove: 就是core一代的
<llb608> 5000+还有几代？
<onlylove> llb608: 你对amd产品一点不熟啊
<llb608> 卸载都差点卡死啊
<onlylove> archl: 你闹哪样，amd哪里来的core
<archl> onlylove: 同时代
<archl> onlylove: 双核
<llb608> 速龙
<onlylove> llb608: 光黑盒5000我就知道两代
<archl> onlylove: 差不多
<onlylove> llb608: 你是哪一代的很重要
<llb608> 两代？
<archl> onlylove: 那时即使差别大，放在今天差异已经没啥了
<archl> 都是弱
<October21> 3.10
<October21>  13.10
<onlylove> llb608: 没玩过黑盒CPU是吧，我玩过，玩过第一代
<archl> 我这还是　1.86Ghz的　CPU
<llb608> 恩
<llb608> UBUNTU不是配置要求很低的嘛
<onlylove> llb608: 谁和你说的
<llb608> 那可能 就是WPS的问题了
<October21> llb608: 你听谁说的？
<onlylove> llb608: u对机器要求一点不低
<llb608> 我看好多人都这样说啊
<perr> test
<^k^> perr:点点点. 14:42 新年快乐 : 21.387天
<onlylove> llb608: 又是好多人
<onlylove> llb608: 丫的他们装过？
<October21> llb608: 这里都是专业的了
<llb608> 网上有人说的
<onlylove> llb608: 没有验证的传言
<archl> llb608: 做什么事的要求
<llb608> onlylove:   我错了
<onlylove> llb608: 这些人都玩过，要求高不高不知道？
<October21> llb608: 和win7差不多
<archl> llb608: 跟什么事情有关。
<archl> 做什么事不同，要求不同
<onlylove> archl: 你不装X当server当然要求低
<onlylove> archl: 问题是，你看他像玩server的？
<onlylove> archl: 估计WM都是unity
<llb608> 恩   unity的
<archl> onlylove: 英文要求低，汉语要求高
<archl> onlylove: 很多程序用汉字速度极度下降
<llb608> 以前的GOM好像很低的
<onlylove> llb608: 你可以用Gnome2，现在是Gnome3，ubuntu默认是unity
<llb608> Gnome2我装过  没装上  我觉得那个速度很快
<llb608> 经典版啊
<onlylove> llb608: 下次别让我听到说，很多人说，网上说，丫的网上还说win7没4G内存卡死呢，我1G都流畅使用
<llb608> onlylove: ..................
<jusss> adam8157: 有些中文文件显示为怪异的符号，如果要删除怎么删？因为那怪异的字打不上去，而又不能用通配符
<October21> 什么都不要用，换个xubuntu算了
<onlylove> llb608: 说难听点，没自己动手试过，不会玩的，都滚蛋
<iMadper> jusss: 用zsh自动选中.
<October21> jusss: 乱码，转换一下
<archl> GNOME3 可以在　1GB 内存　1.3Ghz的celeron上用的挺流畅。
<llb608> 反正我用UBUNTU 一直都感觉比WIN流畅   从8.04到现在 都是
<archl> llb608: 。
<jusss> iMadper: 如果是bash呢
<archl> 好久了。
<archl> 你用这么久。。。
<jusss> October21: 文件名怎么装换？
<onlylove> jusss: 可以用通配符吧？
<llb608> 间断玩的  8.04开始每个版本都装过
<onlylove> jusss: 或者用rm -i?
<October21> jusss: 自己搜，转成utf-8
<jusss> onlylove: 以为一堆乱码文件名，而要操作其中一个，怎么用通配符
<iMadper> jus
<archl> 7.04 开始的我。但是立刻就升级　7.10 了
<iMadper> jusss: bash麻烦点儿, 也可以.
<onlylove> jusss: 用-i 参数？
<jusss> October21: 文件名转utf8真不会
<jusss> onlylove: 我看看
<onlylove> jusss: 挨个保留？
<iMadper> jusss: rm `ls | head -n1`
<iMadper> jusss: 类似这种
<October21> convmv -f $fenc -t UTF-8 --notest -r *;
<onlylove> 或者xargs？
<onlylove> 装机器去
<jusss> iMadper: 能直接用inode号吗
<October21> rm -i     prompt before every removal？
<iMadper> jusss: 不知道.
<iMadper> October21: 好办法.
<October21> iMadper: 李老板教的
<October21> Convmv –f 源编码 –t 新编码 [选项] 文件名
<onlylove> 为毛我说rm -i的时候没人说好方法
<iMadper> onlylove: 因为你是sa, October21 是学生
<October21> 那不是删除提示吗？
<onlylove> October21: 你可以点N不删除啊
<October21> 你这是为啥呢？
<onlylove> iMadper: 我不是sa很久了
<onlylove> iMadper: 快2年了
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • MySQL组的权限问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454417 我想在Ubuntu Server 12.04下安装MariaDB5.5(MySQL的一个分支)，MySQL组的用户需要不需要Shell权限？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ∵无用∴无名 — 2014-01-09 14:52
<October21> sa是什么东东？可以吃吗？
<onlylove> iMadper: 这边连HP的ilo怎么用都有人教我，我瞬间觉得我啥都不用会了，反正有人教
<onlylove> October21: system administrator你要来一份么
<October21> 没吃过诶
<iMadper> onlylove: sa不好吃. 而且水深.
<onlylove> iMadper: 你应该和october21说，我现在有点羡慕it，他们工作好轻松啊
<jusss> iMadper: inode那能被随便改吗？
<iMadper> jusss: 不会.
<jusss> iMadper: 或者怎么改inode
<iMadper> onlylove: 不羡慕it
<onlylove> jusss: 欢迎尝试，改坏了别说这些人教你的
<onlylove> iMadper: 你羡慕啥
<onlylove> iMadper: 我看看高大上的职位
<iMadper> onlylove: 清闲的开发
<iMadper> onlylove: it, 反正下个工作我是绝对不会考虑的
<onlylove> iMadper: 这边的dev每天加班很久的
<iMadper> onlylove: 有清闲的. 请看 adam
<October21> 我是轻工业的
<onlylove> 清闲的没来，估计捣蛋去了
<archl> 高大上们
 * archl 需要新城市
<onlylove> archl: 有个游戏叫模拟人生还是模拟城市啥的
<archl> onlylove: 没意义啊
<palomino|working> simcity5~~
<archl> palomino|working: 破落马
<gebjgd> archl: 里面没有我的cpu
<archl> gebjgd: 呃呃呃。我跟丢了
<gebjgd> archl: intel haswell
<archl> gebjgd: 。你的是更新的一代啊。厉害。
<gebjgd> archl: debian stable上了backports 内核之后  硬件都认出来了 但是opengl支持不好
<archl> gebjgd: 　intel graphic stack 都没有你的？
<archl> gebjgd: 你可以去　intel　那里骂了。。
<archl> gebjgd: 突然啊。。。我想到了一个新的包含新intel驱动的debian发行版啊。叫做　steam os
<gebjgd> archl: 不是我的是第4代的 i3
<gebjgd> archl: 还beta呢
<iMadper> gebjgd: 用upstream的kernel呀
<yunfan> gebjgd: 为毛不买个i5
<gebjgd> iMadper: how?
<archl> iMadper: 说是驱动不够好
<archl> 自己编译一套。。
<gebjgd> yunfan: 给老婆写文章用  用什么i5
<archl> gebjgd: 直接赛扬就行了，用什么i3
<gebjgd> iMadper: 我怀疑是Xorg太老
<gebjgd> archl: 没有赛扬的fullhd
<archl> Xorg 和　Mesa　太老
<archl> 哦。
<archl> gebjgd: i3应该可以支持　4K
<iMadper> gebjgd: 你现在加速用的什么? uxa? sna?
<gebjgd> iMadper: 好问题  我都没看 用的什么加速
<gebjgd> iMadper: 等下我去开她的本子看看
<iMadper> gebjgd: 恩.
<onlylove> 老婆电脑随便翻，真幸福
<gebjgd> iMadper: 这个不是最烦人的问题  是无法正确关机  需要电源键搞定
<archl> gebjgd: 主板的bios设置动动看
<gebjgd> iMadper: 我都没有Xorg.d
<gebjgd> iMadper: 没有设置
<gebjgd> 和uefi启动有没有关系ß
<gebjgd> 和uefi启动有没有关系？
<yunfan> yunfan
<yunfan> gebjgd: 赛扬也有4代的阿
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你还不如买个x86游戏机呢
<archl> yunfan: 有么。
<iMadper> gebjgd: 没关系, 跟uefi没关系
<archl> linux工程师悲惨，帮别人修bug太多了
<gebjgd> yunfan: 和游戏机有毛关系  我要的是一台fullhd的笔记本  谁知道intel haswell还这么不成熟
<archl> gebjgd: fedora和suse都是桌面发行版啊。
<gebjgd> iMadper: 问题是 我的显卡驱动 在kubuntu 13.10 下好很多  但是还是有无法关机的问题
<gebjgd> archl: 不碰rpm系
<iMadper> gebjgd: 无法关机? 那是acpi的问题.
<iMadper> gebjgd: 我觉得, 新kernel应该都可以解决.
<gebjgd> iMadper: acpi=off试过了
<gebjgd> iMadper: 已经是3.11了
<iMadper> gebjgd: O_o
<iMadper> gebjgd: 给看看这个: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<gfrog> eexpress: 嘛？
<gebjgd> iMadper: 我看到了  我就是没有这个xorg.conf.d
<gebjgd> iMadper: 所以需要自己建立 等
<iMadper> gebjgd: 自己建立一个?
<gebjgd> iMadper: 恩
<iMadper> gebjgd: 我给你个模板?
<gebjgd> iMadper: 我有
<iMadper> ok
<iMadper> 然后accelmethod选择sna试试看吧
<yunfan> gebjgd: 原来是本本 那买个chromebook不就成了 何苦浪费钱
<gebjgd> iMadper: 我先开个experimental repo
<iMadper> gebjgd: 赞! 就该如此!
<gebjgd> yunfan: chromebook fullhd的多少钱呢
<gebjgd> iMadper: 我就是为了装intel驱动
<yunfan> gebjgd: 不是很清楚
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我看你是为了装逼
<gebjgd> yunfan: 装毛
<gebjgd> yunfan: 没有amd的fullhd
<gebjgd> yunfan: 要是有 我也不买intel
<gebjgd> yunfan: 我那么多台机器都是amd 多新多老的内核都没问题
<perr> test
<^k^> perr:点点点. 15:35 新年快乐 : 21.350天
<perr> binggo
<iMadper> iMadper :: source/practise/efi_reset » ydcv binggo => binggo
<perr> what?
<archl> 不知道。我好冷。
<perr> binggo一词有出处了
<perr> ?
<wiiw> ubuntu如何自己编译内核?
<yunfan> gebjgd: 看来你在变态国待九了
<gebjgd> yunfan: 你最近蛋疼？
<perr> 喝水喝水
<archl> yunfan: 给你个女人的　blog　http://blog.linuxgrrl.com/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Máirín Duffy | Open design forever.
 * October21 还是wget断点给力
<onlylove> gebjgd: AMD的问题在于，多久没出新的芯片组了
<gebjgd> onlylove: 起码我在linux没遇到什么问题
<gebjgd> onlylove: 除了我的没法混交
<archl> cherrot:  lighttable又有了垃圾的说。
<onlylove> gebjgd: 很明显啊，因为没出新主板，所以主板驱动没问题啊，intel的haswell是新的
<ofan> yo
<ofan> gebjgd: 还在呢
<gebjgd> ofan: 起床了
<archl> onlylove: 问题还是，各大linux发行版什么时候能加速到快速把新硬件支持的部分揉进问稳定版中？
<gebjgd> archl: debian 有backports
<October21> archl: backport
<gebjgd> archl: 就是不太完美
<gebjgd> archl: 用opengl的时候  鼠标会丢
<ofan> gebjgd: 用arch吧
<gebjgd> ofan: 日的 给老婆用的
<archl> 嗯。一旦牵扯到 xorg 。
<archl> ofan: 你也被日了哈。
<gebjgd> ofan: 我没那么多时间维护
<ofan> gebjgd: 用mac吧
<gebjgd> ofan: 你给2000刀 我就买mac
<October21> backport是对老版，对新机器作用不大
<onlylove> archl: 稳定版是跑server的，畅销server很少是新硬件，等新硬件server出货了，差不多就stable了
<ofan> gebjgd: 真的？
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你喜欢帮人揉？
<yunfan> archl: 那个拼写很有意思
<ofan> archl: 玩去
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求教，Ubuntu下，一个ext4分区2tb会不会不好？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454418 电脑有两块硬盘。500G和2TB。500G这个用来装Ubuntu和各种软件（可能还有windwos7及软件）。 2TB这个是完全的数据盘，电影，音乐和图片。（因为盗版越来越不好下，所以很多东西要保存）。
<archl> yunfan: 你说　grrl?
<October21> My name is pronounced “maw-reen” or “mo-reen” – Máirín is Irish Gaelic (Gaeilge)
<gebjgd> ofan: 你给了我再说
<yunfan> archl: 是
<ofan> gebjgd: 给了你也不买
<archl> ofan: 你直接买呗
<archl> ofan: 当礼物
<ofan> archl: 玩切
<yunfan> mo-reen 魔伦？
<archl> gebjgd: 昨天查到好多德国到北京机票才　18人民币
<ofan> yunfan: 最近研究啥呢？
<archl> gebjgd: 往返，回来面基？
<yunfan> ofan: 没研究啥 经常看电视剧 然后做饭炒菜 打手枪
<ofan> 。。
<ofan> yunfan: 堕落了
<yunfan> ofan: 对了 昨晚逛了下 养蜂吧  发现我本地有不少养蜂的 很有意思
<archl> gebjgd: 慕尼黑和法兰克福
<ofan> 。。
<yunfan> ofan: 难道你都是练瑜伽的？
<gebjgd> archl: 滚
<ofan> yunfan: 练气功的
<gebjgd> ofan: 光标的发布会去了么
<ofan> 外面零下27度
<archl> gebjgd: 呃。没关系啊，那时候我不会去北京的。只能碰到　iMadper
<gebjgd> ofan: 你没一起唱 your china dream
<gebjgd> ofan: 那标哥还行
<gebjgd> ofan: 哪冷去哪
<October21> g your china dream
<^k^> October21: your china dream http://lmgtfy.com/ |My Chinese Dream|, Homepage, CCTV.com english.
<yunfan> ofan: 牛 这么说你是不用手的
<archl> ofan: 。。。
<ofan> gebjgd: 他脑袋有点那啥
<gebjgd> ofan: 哈哈哈
<yunfan> gebjgd: 标哥虽然喜欢炒作 不过拿自己钱来炒 帮了穷人 也给咱们增加了笑料 没什么不好的
<ofan> yunfan: 他就是钱多
<ofan> 这钱也不知道从哪来的
<yunfan> ofan: 有人说标哥是卖军火的
<yunfan> 不管怎么说 是自己赚的 他就是卖原子弹我也管不着
<gebjgd> yunfan: 自己的钱  都是和zf勾结挣到的
<yunfan> gebjgd: 好过直接拿国库钱去撒给孔子学院把
<ofan> yunfan: 你怎么知道自己赚的
<ofan> 他什么企业效益这么好
<gebjgd> yunfan: 孔子学院是个好学校！
<ofan> 这么高调挥霍没人查？
<yunfan> gebjgd: 哼
<gebjgd> yunfan: 之后自家小孩学中文 去中国就靠它了
<gebjgd> yunfan: XD
<yunfan> gebjgd: 小心别被吸收进信息网
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你还打算让自己孩子回来？
<ofan> gebjgd: 我教你娃中文
<October21> gebjgd: 小心被洗脑
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • nexus4原版+ubuntu 14.04 的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454419 nexus4用的原版系统4.4.2，使用双启动安装了ubuntu最新版本的，除了锁屏卡，其他都还好，可是wifi不能用，打电话对方和自己都听不见声音，也没有铃声，求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 lu8010252 — 2014-01-09 15:53
<gebjgd> onlylove: 据说孔子学校白给学费。。。。
<onlylove> gebjgd: 老实说，国内……唉，乌烟瘴气的环境和那啥
<perr> gebjgd: 孔子学院有没有党支部?
<gebjgd> perr: 不知道
 * cherrot 孔子学院是个好学校
<yunfan> cherrot: 女子学院
 * cherrot 老师工资草鸡少
<October21> perr: 去教书的会是党员吧？
<cherrot> October21: 没要求 不过老师都是志愿者身份
<October21> 没准是排去的
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37961
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Google将Capsicum移植到Linux
<October21> g Capsicum
<cherrot> g Capsicum
<^k^> October21: Capsicum http://lmgtfy.com/ |Capsicum| is a genus of flowering plants in the nightshade family Solanaceae. Its species are native to the Americas, where they have been cultivated for |...|
<^k^> cherrot: Capsicum http://lmgtfy.com/ |Capsicum| is a genus of flowering plants in the nightshade family Solanaceae. Its species are native to the Americas, where they have been cultivated for |...|
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37962
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Windows XP版本的Security Essentials将与操作系统一同停止更新
<onlylove> Capsicum是剑桥计算机实验室开发的轻量级操作系统权能（capability）和沙盒框架，获得了Google和 FreeBSD基金会的资助，即将发布的FreeBSD 10将默认启用Capsicum，而Google则在最近将其移植到了Linux。Capsicum扩展了POSIX API，其基于权能的安全模型是为了解决权限过于集中导致的安全隐患，提供了一种细粒度权限管理方式。
<maplebeats> cherrot: 你是多少，我是B。。。
 * maplebeats fuck
<cherrot> maplebeats: 刚进来都是逼  你想啥呢
<maplebeats> cherrot: 同组的小伙伴是A
 * maplebeats NND，不想干了
<cherrot> maplebeats: 我擦 你们A的名额这么多？
<cherrot> onlylove: 系统权限管理的东西？
<maplebeats> cherrot: 哎，人比人比死人，郁闷死了。。。主要还是做项目的时候我去打酱油了- -
<cherrot> maplebeats: 看我心态多好~  反正明年涨工资
<yunfan> onlylove: 估计是 microkenerl
<perr> jusss: 还有本神书,叫Essential_Linux_Device_Drivers,PLKA可以看作高阶ULK,这本可以看作高阶LDD
<maplebeats> cherrot: 恩，好吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 我觉得是selinux的替代
<yunfan> onlylove: :-)
<yunfan> cherrot: 今年多少了
<cherrot> yunfan: 6k....
<onlylove> cherrot: 一月6K?不赖
<cherrot> onlylove: 最底层了。。。。我厂抠死了
<iMadper> cherrot: 6k
<iMadper> cherrot: 6k啥? 月薪?
<onlylove> cherrot: 你才多大，我像你那么大还没赚钱呢
<iMadper> cherrot: nnnd, 口胡.
<iMadper> cherrot: 你丫入职那天工资都不止6k了, 现在说自己工资6k???
<cherrot> iMadper: nnnnd 五险一金扣了好么
<iMadper> cherrot: 那也不是6k, 至少6.8
<iMadper> cherrot: 或者7.1
<cherrot> iMadper: 想多了  6.4
<yunfan> cherrot: 在深证还是帝都 ？ 睡前还是睡后？ 有没有各种福利？ 有没有奖金或者1X个月？
<iMadper> cherrot: 你奖金呢?
<onlylove> cherrot: 我说，做人要地道，我加上五险一金才6K呢
<cherrot> iMadper: 哪来的奖金。。。
<iMadper> cherrot: 哦哦哦....
<yunfan> cherrot: 我入职时候到手才2k5 这还是不久前的事呢
<cherrot> iMadper: 话说年终奖木有法国不晓得。。
<onlylove> yunfan: cherrot 不厚道
<iMadper> cherrot: 好吧...
<yunfan> cherrot: 不过你这是大公司 也很正常
<cherrot> yunfan: 你的不久前是很久了吧亲。。
<yunfan> cherrot: 腾讯肯定有1x个月
<iMadper> yunfan: 我也想说, 很久了吧...
<yunfan> cherrot: 4年前
<cherrot> onlylove: ....哪不厚道了。。。
<yunfan> 2009å¹´
<onlylove> cherrot: 6k嫌少
<yunfan> 做了一年样子5k
<cherrot> yunfan: 08年房价多少来着
<yunfan> 然后换个公司7k 做了一年8-9k
<yunfan> 现在14
<yunfan> 我说的都是睡前
<yunfan> 诶 被政府睡了一道 就掉了4k
 * yunfan 政府是个高级婊子阿
<iMadper> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/88c184bcgw1ecd85k2kn8g20ac07znpd.gif
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ image/gif
<yunfan> cherrot: 我是硬盘人 为毛要拿房子比呢 应该拿正常的物价比
 * cherrot 我们才是婊子好么。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 你意思是ZF是嫖客？
<yunfan> cherrot: 我们要是婊子 为何还要自己掏钱
 * cherrot 倒贴钱...
<onlylove> yunfan: cherrot 睡多了，傻掉了
<yunfan> 有这样的？
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个在我们医学上有个专有名词叫 帝都综合症
<cherrot> onlylove: 睡婊子还能爽呢。。你爽过么。。
<onlylove> yunfan: 传说，日本女学生给美帝大兵援交，倒贴钱
<yunfan> cherrot: 有阿 北京地税还给我寄过税单阿
<onlylove> cherrot: ZF是光要钱不让睡的婊子
<yunfan> 这么多年 选票见过一次 税单也见到了 差点高潮阿 cherrot
<cherrot> yunfan: 。。。是不是兴奋的把胡子刮了。。
<yunfan> cherrot: 那倒是没
<yunfan> onlylove: 那是人种改良计划的都市传说把
<yunfan> 发现最近电视剧看多了 有点学福尔摩斯说话的强调
<yunfan> 腔调
<onlylove> yunfan: 谁知道真的假的，我又不是米帝大兵
<onlylove> yunfan: 又没去岛国玩过
<October21> 真相永远只有一个
<onlylove> October21: 是啥
<yunfan> October21: 就是 onlylove 撒谎？
<yunfan> onlylove: 回家的票买了么
<yunfan> wiiw: 上班了么
<October21> 福尔摩斯先生……
<iMadper> > So how about that Centos announcement? :)
<iMadper> Good luck to our Ubuntu friends now /o\
<^k^> iMadper:(eval):1: syntax error, unexpected ')', expecting tSTRING_CONTENT or tSTRING_DBEG or tST
<onlylove> yunfan: 我没撒谎，我说了，据说
<onlylove> 8.2 QQ号码使用权仅属于初始申请注册人。未经腾讯许可，您不得赠与、借用、租用、转让或售卖QQ号码或者以其他方式许可非初始申请注册人使用QQ号码。
<yunfan> Centos wow, obviously they has some problem on money
<onlylove> 霸王条款
<onlylove> yunfan: 啥，slashdot的评论？
<yunfan> onlylove: 我只是又开始模仿了而已
<yunfan> have you notice the menu on their websites?
<onlylove> http://science.slashdot.org/story/14/01/08/1318230/china-tops-europe-in-rd-intensity
<yunfan> i asked a friend to check that site, guess what he found
<^k^> ⇪ t: China Tops Europe In R&D Intensity - Slashdot
<perr> test
<^k^> perr:点点点. 16:29 新年快乐 : 21.313天
<onlylove> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/14/01/07/2338216/red-hat-to-help-develop-centos
<^k^> ⇪ t: Red Hat To Help Develop CentOS - Slashdot
<perr> binggo
<wiiw> telnet上去， 只能用ctrl+m , 不能用回车的系统是什么系统？
<wiiw> 哦，ctrl+j
<iMadper> perr: binggo到底是啥意思呀? 我和我的字典都不理解... cc yunfan 你知道吗?
<perr> iMadper: 这是个秘密,呵呵
 * perr 记得自己造了个词
<llb608> 大家觉得  nexus 4 现在值得买么？
<gebjgd> llb608: 当然值得
<zwindl> iMadper,竟然不知道bingo 啥意思;-)
<iMadper> zwindl: binggo
<llb608> 我觉得那机器已经降到底了
<iMadper> llb608: 多少钱?
<llb608> 1500
<iMadper> llb608: 不值.
<gebjgd> llb608: 1500 我能买到fullhd 8核
<llb608> iMadper:   还不值？
<zwindl> iMadper, 。
<iMadper> llb608: 加500买mx3
<llb608> iMadper: fullhd 8核？
<October21> MTK
<iMadper> llb608: fullhd 8核心不是我说的. 别问我.
<llb608> N5也不错的
<zwindl> llb608, 应该就是答对了的意思
<zwindl> llb608, 。。@错人了
<zwindl> iMadper,
<llb608> 哦哦
<iMadper> zwindl: bingo我知道, binggo也是这个意思?
<iMadper> zw
<iMadper> zwindl: 我以为是跟ms的搜索引擎有关的东西.
<gebjgd> October21: 对
<iMadper> zwindl: 或者什么python框架
<zwindl> iMadper, 大概吧，那个是bing
<gebjgd> llb608: mtk 8692
<llb608> MTK可行？
<gebjgd> llb608: mtk cpu用户表示对于mtk很满意
<iMadper> zwindl: 没听说过.
<gebjgd> llb608: 用了很久了
<iMadper> llb608: mtk很赞.
<October21> gebjgd: mtk的linux内核开放吗？
<llb608> 那红米可以买？
<gebjgd> October21: 这个不知道
<gebjgd> llb608: 配置太差
<llb608> 便宜就好啊
<October21> iMadper: 对，bing中国搞的一个名字
 * iMadper 手机又不是只看配置... 还要做工呀...
<iMadper> October21: 哦.
<iMadper> zwindl: ^^
<llb608> 我看N4刷机不错
<October21> 就像google的山寨
<zwindl> iMadper, ;-)
<gebjgd> iMadper: 都是代工长的 现在没啥问题
<October21> 还是什么高人取的
<iMadper> gebjgd: 代工厂水平, 要看你给多少钱
<gebjgd> iMadper: 表示对于联想的手机还是很满意的  外壳比三星的强
<gebjgd> iMadper: 三星s4简直就是坑爹的外壳  不过我还是给我爹买了个s4
<llb608> ge联想的不杂样啊  尤其低端
<gebjgd> llb608: p770路过
 * archl 表示家里所有android都是三星的。
<iMadper> gebjgd: 我老妈在用note2
<gebjgd> llb608: 必须自己重新刷机
 * archl 表示见过的android几乎都是三星的
<October21> 棒子
<iMadper> gebjgd: 我觉得还可以.
<gebjgd> iMadper: note2和s4不一样
<iMadper> gebjgd: 恩.
<llb608> 最不喜欢三星的了   太TM贵
<gebjgd> iMadper: s4的后盖比女人的处女膜厚不了多少
<iMadper> gebjgd: ...
<archl> gebjgd: ...是么。我都不知道
<archl> g 处女膜
<^k^> archl: 处女膜 http://lmgtfy.com/ |处女膜|是多种雌性动物，包括非洲象、海豹、狐猴、天竺鼠，与人类所具有的组织； 但是尚未解开的谜团是，只有人类在性成熟期以后，还保留着|处女膜|。 人类的|处女膜|  |...|
<archl> 多么厚？
<October21> iMadper: 你今年没禁色情
<iMadper> October21: 过份的, 照样t
<iMadper> October21: 小段子什么的, 就放过了,
<gebjgd> iMadper: 后来又买了很厚的外套
<gebjgd> iMadper: 号称网上很多人的s4 屏幕碎裂
<iMadper> gebjgd: 有三防外壳的?
<October21> 杜雷斯吧？
<gebjgd> iMadper: 没有
<gebjgd> iMadper: 就一个破套  25欧
<iMadper> gebjgd: .... .....
<gebjgd> iMadper: 不过倒是很结实
<perr> 一直想弄个待机半个月的手机用用
<yunfan> iMadper: 不就是槟榔果的意思么
<yunfan> iMadper: 没事别用盗版字典 错一个字都很害人
<archl> 處女的处女膜一般是完整的，但因为膜的质地、厚薄和血管、神经的分布有很大的差异，其中较薄者会因为骑自行车、骑马或其他体育活动而破裂；某些天生较厚且坚韧者却妨碍性交，需手术切开方能性交。
<yunfan> archl: 不是马也有处女膜么
<iMadper> yunfan: 恩
<archl> yunfan: 不知道呃。水生哺乳动物有类似构造
<archl> 有多厚不知道。
<onlylove> 怎么又转这个话题了
<llb608> 换换换
<llb608> archl: 怎么研究上这个了
<archl> llb608: 看到什么就看一下。
<llb608> archl: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<gebjgd> archl: 博学
<archl> gebjgd: 刚才都是wikipedia
<onlylove> http://zc.qq.com/chs/agreement1_chs.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 注册
<onlylove> 来学习下腾讯的垃圾条款
<October21> 老
<archl> onlylove: 　qq还不错了，当年我想注册msn的时候根本找不到注册网页，在微软的网站里迷失了。因此我就没用过微软的网络服务
<October21> l5e不在，不然可以搞个法律援助
<archl> October21: leeeee　回家了吧
<onlylove> archl: msn比qq好啊，就是……唉……
<October21> 她自己说是回了
<onlylove> l5e好多天没来了
<archl> onlylove: 　因为她不寂寞了，上次丢了男朋友之后过来。现在看来是找到了　:)
<onlylove> archl: 她有说么，我不记得唉
<wiiw> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_5418d545010102uw.html
<^k^> wiiw: ⇪ 古兰经16章116节关于对猪肉的解释。_gggg_新浪博客
<gebjgd> wiiw: 别这样行么  我饿了
<archl> 。。。
<archl> 下载
<archl> 这么久了
<perr> 这是肿了么?
<boyfiend> 长见识了，我以后也不吃猪肉
 * gebjgd 继续吃猪肉  好吃 好吃
<boyfiend> 只吃羊肉啊，羊肉啊，羊肉啊
<boyfiend> gebjgd: 当心一年到头发情
<jusss> yunfan: 你看新版的英剧Sherlock吗？
 * perr 继续吃
<gebjgd> boyfiend: 不怕啊  反正没有计划生育
<boyfiend> gebjgd: 那也要有妹子来装,噢米豆腐,邪恶了
<archl> 反正人类本身就是一年到晚发情的
<archl> boyfiend: gebjgd 都有孩子了。不怕发情
<gebjgd> boyfiend: 我是大叔  小孩都会站了
<boyfiend> get
<boyfiend> gebjgd: 怪叔叔,现在正太控
<onlylove> archl: 对了，你那个linuxgrrl的网站，里面就一句话，there is no content for you today enjoy the strawberries
<perr> boyfiend: 小心让你捡肥皂
<archl> onlylove: ...
<boyfiend> perr: 我学过捡肥皂18式来着
<archl> onlylove: 不是　blog么
<onlylove> archl: 你没看啊
<archl> onlylove: 　我看过　http://linuxgrrl.com/　这样会出现那种
<^k^> ⇪ ti: err: no title
<archl> onlylove: 但是我给的是　blog.linuxgrrl.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Máirín Duffy | Open design forever. (@ linuxgrrl.com)
<onlylove> archl: 哦，我看的是www.linuxgrrl.com
<onlylove> archl: 好吧我看错了
<yunfan> jusss: 看的是美剧 基本演绎法
<gebjgd> ubuntu怎么没有locale.gen
<gebjgd> 那个文件
<ssssss> cherrot: 我擦
<ssssss> cherrot: 你不是腾讯么
<ssssss> cherrot: 你老板都当过首富好不好
<cherrot> ssssss: 擦你  怎么了？
<ssssss> cherrot: 6k 是 usd 吧
<ssssss> 传说互联网公司公司都高的很啊
<cherrot> ssssss: 关我毛事  我又不是老板
<ssssss> 动不动 15 * 18 之类的对不对 cc iMadper
<iMadper> ssssss: 你说 cherrot? 他的真正收入是. 9k * 15mon 呀
<iMadper> ssssss: 当然, 我没算年终奖
<cherrot> ssssss: 互联网公司。。。敢平均下实际工作时间再算么。。。
<ssssss> iMadper: 哦对，他是也本科对吧 ？ cherrot
<iMadper> ssssss: 是.
<cherrot> iMadper: 别瞎掰了 你才是真壕
<iMadper> cherrot: 不呀, 我很穷得
<jusss> Woody Allen为什么喜欢向养女下手？真怪异
 * cherrot 壕壕壕
<gebjgd> jusss: 白人妹子给力 你不知道？
<jusss> 拍片拍了那么多的美女
<jusss> gebjgd: 他拍的电影里好多美女
<jusss> 这两年福尔摩斯好火
<jusss> 有2部电影
<jusss> 英剧出到了第三季
<jusss> 原来美剧也出
<yealinozph> 呀
<ssssss> 绿盟也上市了
<ssssss> 我怎么感觉我工资要降?
<llb608> nexus4 淘宝怎么比官方的还便宜了  ？
<jusss> ssssss: 绿盟是什么？跟绿霸有什么关系吗？
<gebjgd> llb608: 淘宝的东西向来便宜  估计是山寨版本
<llb608> 停产的东西 是会降的吧
<October21> 翻新机 洋垃圾
<October21> 翻新机 洋垃圾
<llb608> October21: 翻新？
<October21> 嗯，这是个不争的事实
<ssssss> jusss: 自己搜
<onlylove> llb608: 翻新机
<October21> 要有心理准备
<llb608> 不会吧   没搜到翻新
<onlylove> llb608: 你见哪个卖翻新机的和你说他卖的是翻新的
<October21> 当然如果商家自己说翻新，那还是可以一试的
<October21> onlylove: 有说二手的
<llb608> 这机器应该还是有新机的吧
<October21> 如果别人说了，还是可信的
<llb608> 为谷歌五太子让路 Nexus 4跌破1500元 - 牛华网
<llb608> 媒体都报1500
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37965
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 诺基亚Normandy Android手机更多细节泄漏
<onlylove> http://www.osnews.com/comments/27507
<^k^> ⇪ t: Nokia's 'Normandy' Android phone leaks > Comments
<October21> g Normandy
<^k^> October21: Normandy http://lmgtfy.com/ |Normandy| 1] is a geographical region of France corresponding to the former Duchy of |Normandy|. The continental territory covers 30,627 km² and forms the |...|
<bluezd>  /P
<October21> g sideload
<^k^> October21: sideload http://lmgtfy.com/ |Sideloading| is a term used in Internet culture, similar to "upload" and "download", but in reference to the process of transferring data between two local devices, |...|
<archl> 手机
<archl> 不要手机了
<iMadper> llb608: 手机, 买新不买旧
<iMadper> llb608: 买旧的, 基本没新机器.
<llb608> iMadper: 贵啊
<iMadper> llb608: 新的华为/中兴都很便宜呀
<llb608> 非原生 啊
<iMadper> llb608: 又要便宜, 又要原生, 就要新机器, 干脆别买了
<iMadper> llb608: 要是你找到了这种机器, 记得告诉我.
<llb608> N4也有新的啊
<October21> 不差钱
<llb608> 就是差钱
<ssssss> 差钱也别买旧的啊
<llb608> 又不是买旧的二手机
<ssssss> 500左右的手机多很
<jusss> 新的华为  非原生，看成了华生
<ssssss> 华生都结婚了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/10891.html 笑话标题:回电 : 南北战争时,林肯有一回发令到前线去,要各司令官发到白宫来的报告,务求翔实,一无挂漏。麦克利兰将军是一个急性子的人,接到了林肯总统的这道命令着实有些受不住,马上发个电报到白宫去,电报称:"华盛顿林肯大总
<ssssss> 夏诺克怎么办
<October21> 嗑药
<llb608> 闪了  下班
<jusss> ssssss: 说不准第三集，玛丽就挂了，华生重回夏洛克的怀抱
<ssssss> jusss: 会复活的
<maplebeats> 昨天买了台MX2
<maplebeats> 一般。。。
<jusss> ssssss: 艾琳娜在第二集就客串了一下下，感觉不好，得给人家5分钟的时间呀
<October21> maplebeats: 多少银子？
<October21> 魅族为了脱手，有优惠吧？
<maplebeats> October21: 1700，哪有优惠
 * maplebeats 肯定有人骂我为什么不买MX3
<October21> 降了￥200吧？
<October21> 1699
<October21> 被小米压价了
<maplebeats> MX3才2100
<October21> maplebeats: 你这是找喷啊
<maplebeats> October21: 哈哈
<October21> 你跟 imdaper 结了什么梁子，他这样搞？
<maplebeats> 我爆了他菊花
 * cherrot 得过年综合征了 不想写代码
<cherrot> maplebeats: 你要买手机？
<maplebeats> cherrot: 已经买了呀
<maplebeats> cherrot: MX2
<cherrot> maplebeats: 哦  我想买个小米2s
<maplebeats> cherrot: 买！
<October21> 小米2A
<cherrot> maplebeats: 没钱了
<maplebeats> cherrot: 去卖
<cherrot> maplebeats: 大家都喜欢你这一型的 我没市场 所以你的成功经验不能复制到我身上来
<cherrot> maplebeats: 么么哒
<perr> n
<perr> bingo
<perr> test
<^k^> perr:点点点. 18:12 新年快乐 : 21.241天
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37966
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 攻击者利用时间同步服务DoS大型游戏网站
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • linux下的桌面，搞了个左右自动分栏。其实有时候，上下分栏更有必要。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454421 理由：以wps、libreoffice等文字软件为例，改变了窗口的左右宽度，会相应改变版面大小。而上下方向上是窗口可以变化而不影响版面大小的。 根本理由是我们的
<^k^>  ─> 文字是左右排列的，左右的长度变化影响版式。而在文字编辑及浏览中，都是上下滚动的，所以窗口上下方向上的大于改变不影响版式。 …
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 【求助】Kubuntu12.04版，怎么让某个用户开机自动登陆？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454422 现在的情况是，开机进入到登陆界面，有好几个用户，但是都不是我的那个，还必须在other里面输入我的用户才能登陆，请问如何设置才能让开机直接登陆我的用户呢？（密码
<^k^>  ─> 输入已经取消了） 统计信息: 发表于 由 七夕之雪 — 2014-01-09 18:29
 * jusss 太多电影要看了
 * jusss 感觉好累
<ofan> jusss: 我刚看完地心引力
<perr> 你给截个屏看看
<jusss> ofan: 电影院？
<ofan> jusss: 1080p
<ofan> jusss: magnet:?xt=urn:btih:7ad8083ddc02543ffbcac8adb8c979a53710d1bd&dn=Gravity.2013.1080p.WEB-DL.H264-PublicHD&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.publicbt.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.istole.it%3A6969&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.ccc.de%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Fopen.demonii.com%3A1337
<ofan> jusss: 一般般
<jusss> ofan: ...
<ofan> jusss: 你那有啥好电影
<jusss> ofan: 把雷神2的1080p资源找出来给我
<ofan> jusss: 都是枪版
<perr> 用print screen就截屏,在~/Pictures里
<jusss> ofan: 你不是混进0day小组里了么
<jusss> ofan: 找个资源应该很简单吧
<jusss> perr: 按了print screen,没发现~/Pictures目录
<ofan> jusss: 0day都发毛片的
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • surface pro装ubuntu启动时报错，求救 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454423 我的surface pro 现在是win8.1 ， 已在UEIF停用了Secure Boot， 用U盘装ubuntu启动的时候报这个错误，网上找了好多答案都不行，求大神指点。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 gsky — 2014-01-09 18:50
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/4pBz9fW.png
<^k^> ofan: ⇪ image/png
<jusss> ofan: 面瘫公主与猎人，可以看
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<jusss> ofan: about time 2013
<ofan> jusss: 看了 没意思
<jusss> ofan: carrie 2013
<ofan> jusss: carrie在看，不过感觉也没啥意思
<jusss> ofan: don jon 2013
<jusss> ofan: 新出的hobbit
<ofan> jusss: 不看言情片
<jusss> ofan: iron sky 2012
<jusss> ofan: machete kills
<ofan> jusss: 啥类型
<jusss> ofan: star trek 2013
<ofan> jusss: iron sky垃圾片吧
<ofan> jusss: star trek看了
<jusss> ofan: stoker 2013
<jusss> ofan: inside Llewyn Davis
<ofan> jusss: 剧情片？
<jusss> ofan: 民谣
<ofan> jusss: 。。这你也看
<ofan> jusss: 没追求啊
<jusss> ofan: ...
<jusss> ofan: 我连林中小屋都看
<jusss> ofan: 隔山有眼2部 短柄斧3部 致命弯道5部 都还没看
<jusss> ofan: 德州电据2013 还有德州电据2003 前传2003
<ofan> jusss: 恐怖片没啥兴趣了
<jusss> ofan: 哪你看啥
<ofan> jusss: 科幻 悬疑
<ofan> jusss: 好看的
<jusss> ofan: 英剧 Sherlock
<ofan> jusss: 。。。那不是搅基片么
<jusss> ofan: 出到第3集了
<jusss> ofan: 看的很不错的
<ofan> jusss: 没兴趣，不喜欢那个大长脸
<jusss> ofan: 我发现美剧实在是不好看，还是英剧好，it crowd也可以看
<ofan> jusss: breaking bad看过？
<jusss> ofan: 我一开始也不喜欢那个大长脸，后来感觉还可以
<ofan> jusss: 你也基了
<archl> ofan: 和你说话的不基的有么？
<ofan> archl: 你最基
<archl> ofan: 为啥？
<archl> ofan: 照片拿来。
<jusss> ofan: the ghost writer刚下的，还没看
<jusss> ofan: 据说和禁闭岛很像
<jusss> ofan: c有函数库能操作inode的没？
<ofan> 紧闭岛有bd?
<ofan> jusss: syscall有
<gebjgd> 还是装了kubuntu 13.10
<ofan> c标准库应该没
<jusss> ofan: http://yify-torrents.com/movie/Shutter_Island_2010_1080p
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ Shutter Island - YIFY Torrents
<gebjgd> 等kubuntu 14.04 lts 就不动了
<gebjgd> 关机的臭毛病还是没解决  不过够老婆用的了
<ofan> jusss: goood
<jusss> ofan: Raven 2012
<ofan> jusss: 给个链接
<archl> gebjgd: 别关机，只显示休眠？
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
<jusss> ofan: http://yify-torrents.com/movie/The_Raven_2012_1080p
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ The Raven - YIFY Torrents
<ofan> jusss: 多谢
<jusss> ofan: 吃饭去了
<zhangwei> hi,,every body
<zhangwei> 好几天没来了
<ofan> zhangwei: hey
<zhangwei> 来个美女聊两分钟的
<archl> zhangwei: 呃。你可以去找老外皮条客视频聊天。
<archl> ofan: 沤饭你吃了什么？
<zhangwei> ofan, hey
<zhangwei> archl,e
<zhangwei> 恩
<zhangwei> 马上到家，88了您那
<archl> ...
<gebjgd> archl: 关不上 必须电源
 * maplebeats 从此变成chrome黑，firefox粉了
<mao> maplebeats, 火狐哪里好？
<maplebeats> mao: chrome开20标签把我电脑都卡成狗了
<mao> maplebeats, 20个标签我也打开过，是收藏夹全选，打开的，感觉还好了，，，，2g内存。
<maplebeats> mao: 我还四核+4G内存呢，莫名其妙的卡我。。。严重影响我上班的心情
<aarch_bisect> fx现在开了30+个标签. 无压力
<archl> 玛雅　steamos 竟然　2.6GB　镜像　1.1GB　安装包。。。
<archl> aarch_bisect: 你配置壕啊
<aarch_bisect> archl: 还行.
<ofan> 开100+无压力
<archl> ofan: cpu占用率会上升的
<mao> 有人说，ubuntu很笨重，有人知道这是什么原因吗？  我感觉还好了。
<archl> 笔记本cpu占用率上升就响风扇，难受
<ofan> archl: 会自动snap
<archl> ofan: 什么意思？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求救求救！！！请各位大大帮忙 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454424 Ubuntu最新升级过后，重启就变成这个样子了，桌面背景全黑，什么都做不了。已经重装过好多次了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 kingred — 2014-01-09 19:52
<ofan> archl: osx 会自动休眠后台进程
<archl> ofan: 和后台有关系么。。。firefox　cpu占用上升。
<ofan> archl: 我用chrome
<perr_> bingo
<perr_> test
<^k^> perr_:点点点. 19:58 新年快乐 : 21.168天
<archl> ofan: 。。。你竟然能开到　100个标签没标签卡死
<ofan> archl: 除了编译，很少担心cpu，主要担心内存
<gebjgd> ofan: 你最近干嘛呢
<ofan> gebjgd: 放假
<ofan> 做题，看电影，饭局
<gebjgd> ofan: 真爽
<gebjgd> ofan: 还在用不归路版os？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求救：Ubuntu升级最新后，桌面黑屏。请各位大大帮忙，谢谢。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454424 Ubuntu最新升级过后，重启就变成这个样子了，桌面背景全黑，什么都做不了。已经重装过好多次了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 kingred — 2014-01-09 19:52
<ofan> gebjgd: 必须的
<gebjgd> ofan: 唉
<gebjgd> ofan: 堕落
<ofan> gebjgd: 用的爽啊
<ofan> 双屏看电影+码代码
<ofan> gebjgd: osx 10.9性能优化的很好
<gebjgd> ofan: 我这里debian + kde也用的很爽
<ofan> gebjgd: kde卡死，bug多
<gebjgd> ofan: 现在完全不卡  2006年的2G本子刷刷的
<gebjgd> ofan: 现在用的上网本也是刷刷的
<ofan> gebjgd: lol
 * jusss 也有一个eeepc
<jusss> ofan: 上网本真的停产了，一开始你说上网本停产，我还以为是假的，没想到真停产了
<ofan> jusss: 早停产了
<ofan> jusss: 现在只有chromebook
 * jusss 用eeepc在床上躺着看电影很爽，用14寸的笔记本没法躺着看，因为它太沉了
<ofan> ju
<ofan> jusss: 得大屏幕看
<gebjgd> ofan: 刚给老婆买了个acer的fullhd本子
<ofan> gebjgd: 多大屏
<gebjgd> ofan: 15.6
<ofan> gebjgd: 略小
<jusss> ofan: 11寸看感觉可以了，
<jusss> gebjgd: 那么大屏幕，携带不方便
<gebjgd> ofan: 不小了
<gebjgd> ofan: 足够了
 * jusss 11寸的屏，再来些高配置，很不错
<ofan> gebjgd: 我本子也15.6寸，都是接22寸外接看
<jusss> ofan: 22寸的什么？
<ofan> jusss: 显示器
<jusss> ofan: 什么显示器
<jusss> ofan: imac?
<ofan> jusss: ..就是显示器
<ofan> jusss: dell 的
<gebjgd> ofan: 家里有显示屏
<gebjgd> ofan: 老婆不喜欢
<ofan> jusss: 1080p ips
<jusss> ofan: ...真羡慕你们
<ofan> jusss: 140刀
<jusss> ofan: 我没有一个是ips的设备
<ofan> jusss: 买个二手的
 * aarch_bisect 在用asus的24寸mva显示器
 * aarch_bisect 外加一对儿97rmb的小音箱, 看电影很爽了
<jusss> ofan: 我也想买个外接显示器，
<jusss> ofan: 可是在用fvwm,外接。。。
<ofan> 以后直接上4k
<jusss> 4k...
<jusss> 2k还没见过
<gebjgd> ofan: 4k现在还真没有必要
<ofan> jusss: retina就是2k
<jusss> ofan: 有retina外接显示器没
<ofan> jusss: 貌似没
<jusss> ofan: ...
<gebjgd> jusss: 2k真没必要  fullhd足够了
<ofan> gebjgd: 不够的
<gebjgd> ofan: 如何不够？
<jusss> gebjgd: 多少ppi，你感觉够？
<gebjgd> jusss: 不看ppi
<ofan> gebjgd: 至少retina那感觉
<ofan> 4k 30寸左右，不过现在显卡都不行
<October21> jusss: 你还有EeePC？
<jusss> gebjgd: 我4.7寸手机，1200×600的分辨率，感觉很不错
<jusss> October21: 有
<jusss> October21: 我的第一个本本，eeepc, 自带ubuntu 10.10,
<ofan> jusss: 还是高ppi爽
<October21> jusss: 我原来想弄一个，不过感觉cpu太弱
<jusss> ofan: 嗯
<aarch_bisect> ofan: 其实我现在5英寸的手机, 1080p就觉得挺好的了, 不知道retina效果是不是更濠
<aarch_bisect> 好
<jusss> October21: 还行吧，勉强可以看720p不卡
<ofan> aarch_bisect: 必须更好
<October21> 后来弄了个笔记本
<aarch_bisect> ofan: retina到多少分辨率了? 手机上
<ofan> aarch_bisect: 看屏幕
<aarch_bisect> ofan: 我看看5c是多少去
<jusss> October21: eeepc最大的优点就是体积小携带超方便，就好像拿着本大学课本
<jusss> October21: eeepc和我的大学课本一般大，
<aarch_bisect> 4英寸, 1136x640   我5英寸1920*1080   貌似5c分辨率好低???   cc  ofan
<October21> 没那么多钱，就选了笔记本
<gebjgd> jusss: 手机必须 fullhd
<jusss> ofan: 据说现在没有一个显示器到300ppi的？
<ofan> archl: iphone屏幕小
<gebjgd> jusss: 我准备换个mtk 6592的 新国产神机  fullhd
<jusss> gebjgd: ...
<aarch_bisect> ofan: 4英寸, 1136x640   我5英寸1920*1080   我给出大小了呀
<gebjgd> jusss: 8核心 现在1800
<jusss> gebjgd: zte很不错
<ofan> aarch_bisect: 恩 iphone屏幕得换了
<aarch_bisect> ofan: 你算ppi去
<gebjgd> jusss: zte没有mtk 8核心
<jusss> gebjgd: mtk有个毛病容易没信号
<gebjgd> jusss: 没遇到过
<gebjgd> jusss: 信号杠杠的
<ofan> aarch_bisect: 主要是对android系统没信心了
<jusss> gebjgd: 那是你在国外
<aarch_bisect> ofan: 恩, 坐等fxos
<jusss> ofan: 感觉ios也没意思，周围同学都买了iphone感觉也没啥
<gebjgd> aarch_bisect: 早就出了
<ofan> jusss: 比android强
<October21> aarch_bisect: android的firefox有market place，你可以体验下
<ofan> 估计以后不会买android的了
<aarch_bisect> gebjgd: 我知道呀. 等他能用了.
<aarch_bisect> October21: 啥叫market place?
<jusss> ofan: iphone下个快播都要掏40人民币
<October21> aarch_bisect: 火狐也有相应的模拟器插件，支持先
<October21> aarch_bisect: 火狐也有相应的模拟器插件，支持x64
<October21> aarch_bisect: 火狐os的市场啊
<ofan> jusss: android就是垃圾软件太多了
<abc_> test
<jusss> ofan: 嗯，
<aarch_bisect> October21: 我没有fxos的手机可是
<ofan> jusss: 现在都用正版
<gebjgd> ofan: 什么系统没有垃圾软件
<gebjgd> ofan: 你装不垃圾的就是了
<October21> aarch_bisect: 就在android系统的firefox浏览器里
<jusss> ofan: 免费才是最好的对国人来说
<ofan> jusss: 不可能都免费
<aarch_bisect> October21: 哦... ...
<ofan> jusss: 免费的一堆植入后门的
<jusss> ofan: 还没对任何软件掏过钱
<October21> aarch_bisect: 可以体验下，有一些应用可以用，不用注册
<ofan> 一会吧cydia卸了，nnnd越狱后就不稳定
<jusss> ofan: 收费的也可能有后门呀
<ofan> jusss: 以后会的
<ofan> jusss: 从app store买没有
<October21> aarch_bisect: 但是下载的应用会有缓存
<aarch_bisect> October21: 前几天刚把firefox android给删了...
<aarch_bisect> October21: 等些天吧, 考虑直接弄个fxos的手机...
<October21> aarch_bisect: 在高端机上体验也差？
<aarch_bisect> October21: 搞手机内核比搞pc内核强多了.
<aarch_bisect> October21: 你说firefox for android? 很难用的... 除了同步功能很好之外.
<jusss> ofan: 前段时间不是出现个MacBook偷拍女的视频吗？被人开了摄像头，但是灯没亮，被偷拍了
<aarch_bisect> October21: 我还是适合ucweb
<ofan> jusss: 那个是macbook,早停产了，老机器
<October21> 不是一脉相承吗？
<jusss> ofan: iphone经常后台上传大量的数据怎么解释，光我就逮到了2次
<ofan> jusss: icloud什么的，都可以关了
<ofan> jusss: 用4g的时候不会上传
<ofan> 可以控制哪些程序能后台
<jusss> ofan: 天朝还没4g
<jusss> ofan: 现在我这连3g都不普及。。。周围40个人，用3g的只有几个
<jusss> ofan: 下次想换个wp手机
<ofan> jusss: wp没前途
<ofan> jusss: 4g早晚要上，没网络手机等于废柴啊
<jusss> ofan: 走wifi呀。。。
<ofan> jusss: 出门呢
<ofan> 收发邮件很重要的
<jusss> ofan: 我手机一直都是用wifi, 手机流量永不起
<archl> ofan: 微软哪个都没重点。
<ofan> 看新闻等等
<ofan> jusss: 以后会用到
 * archl 好奇　感觉不敢突出任何一个端的微软
<jusss> ofan: 天朝人从不用电邮
<ofan> jusss: lol
<ofan> jusss: 老美没了电邮不行
<archl> ofan: 中国人没了手机不行
<onlylove> jusss: wp,出息
<jusss> ofan: 也就美国人喜欢，据说欧洲人也不喜欢电邮
<ofan> archl: 谁不是
<ofan> jusss: 都用
<onlylove> jusss: 天朝不用电邮，是因为电邮可以作为证据
 * jusss 周围没有用电邮的同学
<ofan> jusss: 很多人要外出的时候办公，给教授发邮件几分钟就回复了，这个很重要
<gebjgd> jusss: 欧洲用电邮的人路过
 * jusss 都是抠抠和抠抠快传
<gebjgd> jusss: 谁说没人用
<onlylove> jusss: 凡事都想把责任推的一干二六五的，都不爱用电邮
<onlylove> jusss: 不用电邮，就可以有些事模糊下，责任推掉
<ofan> jusss: 邮件能回头查
<jusss> ofan: 我们与不到教授级别的人
<ofan> jusss: 能保存，随时看，也能转发
<jusss> onlylove: 你说的很对
<ofan> jusss: 以后跟你领导会
<jusss> gebjgd: 你不是美国人了吗
<ofan> jusss: 他是德国华侨
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你才是欧洲人
<jusss> ofan: 他不是转美国了吗
<onlylove> jusss: im相当于口头，邮件相当于书面，书面上白纸黑字的东西
<jusss> ofan: gebjgd ,你们俩去年不是还搞基吗
 * ofan unjailbreaked his iphone
<archl> cherrot: 昨天下载了一个软件——叫做lighttable
<ofan> jusss: 他不敢过来
<October21> g lighttabl
<sevk> October21: lighttabl http://lmgtfy.com/ |Light Table| is a new interactive IDE that lets you modify running programs and embed anything from websites to games. It provides the real time feedback we |...|
<cherrot> g lightable
<cherrot> g lighttable
<sevk> cherrot: lightable http://lmgtfy.com/ Apr 12, 2012 |...| |Light Table| is based on a very simple idea: we need a real work surface to code on, not just an editor and a project explorer. We need to be |...|
<sevk> cherrot: lighttable http://lmgtfy.com/ |Light Table| is a new interactive IDE that lets you modify running programs and embed anything from websites to games. It provides the real time feedback we |...|
<cherrot> archl: 是这个么
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • linux-0.11硬盘集成盘的制作方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454425 2014年1月9日 by chenghao0511@gmail.com 制作方法：把bootsect 替换 原来的 make dd bs=8192 if=Image of=/dev/hd5 c h s 60 16 63 之后需要更改img的分区表，需要你先备份然后再拷贝回去 0x1BE到0x1CF是这个分区1的数据 00123104816
<sevk>  ─> 5041E2C010000317500000000 下载地址：http://pan.baidu.com/s/13oTQ2 统计信息: 发表于 由 yangzhengbao — 2014-01-09 20:48
<abc_> test
<sevk> abc_:点点点. 20:48 新年快乐 : 21.133天
<jusss> ofan: 据说youtube上有4k视频了，你用你的设备看过没
<ofan> jusss: 我没4k屏
<jusss> ofan: 看看能卡到什么程度呀
<ofan> jusss: 不会卡
<ofan> jusss: 主要是显卡
<ofan> jusss: 你要能弄个4k的虚拟桌面播放不卡，就行
<jusss> ofan: 你现在是什么本？
<archl> cherrot: 嗯。
<ofan> jusss: macbook pro,2011的
<archl> cherrot: 我搞错了，lighttable是我去年下载的，昨天下载的是　lightzone，和darktable一类
<cherrot> archl: 没看懂它干嘛的
<jusss> ofan: 想要个retina屏的本
<archl> cherrot: 这个就是个IDE
<ofan> jusss: 弄个13寸的
<cherrot> archl: darktable  都支持局部编辑了
<abc_> ofan, why not 15寸？
<jusss> ofan: 前段时间twitter上有人说，自从有了mbp retina,连做梦都是高清的了
<archl> cherrot: 嗯。我没试过
<ofan> abc_: 15寸$1999起
<archl> 好久不搞照片了。
<archl> 或者因为好久不出去了，宅了
<cherrot> archl: 这是killing feature
<archl> cherrot: 为啥？
<cherrot> archl: 你可以针对一个选中区域调色了啊
<ofan> killer feature
<archl> cherrot: 那种东西不是很容易搞出不协调的边缘效果？
<cherrot> ofan: thx ;)
<jusss> ofan: 为什么都是手机 笔记本去外接显示器，有用手机接笔记本屏的吗？或笔记本接手机屏？
<ofan> jusss: 有
<cherrot> archl: 调好混合方法、设置模糊
<ofan> jusss: iphone支持air play
<ofan> jusss: 无线链接显示器
<jusss> ofan: 软件实现？
<ofan> jusss: 貌似是
<jusss> ofan: 没意义。。。
<archl> cherrot: .
<ofan> 我也没试过，没airplay显示器
<jusss> ofan: 而且苹果的东西在天朝都太贵，
<ofan> jusss: 我有同学用手机接投影仪做掩饰的
<ofan> jusss: 都一样，主要是没收入肯定觉得贵
<jusss> ofan: 据说RMS用的笔记本是一百美元那个产物
<abc_> 天朝山寨机可以自带投影仪
<ofan> jusss: 不知道，不关心那货
<ofan> gnu的东西会越来越少
<jusss> ofan: 据说linus也很喜欢苹果的本
<ofan> git我也不想用了
<archl> ofan: 我昨天看到了一个gnu游戏升级了哈
<archl> 推荐一下　http://www.gnu.org/software/liquidwar6/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Liquid War 6 - GNU Project - Free Software Fundation (FSF)
 * jusss 明天回家
 * jusss 放假了
<abc_> jusss, 祝贺;-)
<ofan> archl: lol 玩steam吧
<jusss> 夏天在家一连看了7部哈利波特感觉很好，
<jusss> abc_: 谢谢
<ofan> jusss: 小学生看的
<jusss> ofan: 因为实在没电影看了
<jusss> ofan: 反基督者 惊悚末日 这种重口味的还没看
 * ofan 吃肉松
<archl> ofan: 不玩。
<ofan> archl: 你也老顽固了
<abc_> jusss, 看美剧吧。。消磨时光
<archl> ofan: 我本来就是顽固呃。。。
<jusss> ofan: 那个steamOS真的是个OS?
<ofan> archl: 你是小万股
<archl> ofan: ...
<ofan> jusss: 改的ubuntu
<jusss> abc_: 美剧没英剧好，而英剧又太短
<ofan> debian那一套
<jusss> ofan: 那有什么意义。。。
<ofan> jusss: 你要啥意义，刚开发没多久的
<ofan> jusss: 你想valve开发一个全新os?
<jusss> ofan: ubuntu跟大众发行版离的越来越远了
<ofan> jusss: 换osx吧
<jusss> ofan: 没钱，买不起苹果
<ofan> jusss: 赚呗
<jusss> ofan: osx好还是freebsd好/
<ofan> jusss: 桌面肯定osx
<archl> ofan: 帧数这种东西为什么扯，根本不能和流畅度挂钩算什么情况？
<jusss> ofan: 我倒是希望有天能用bsd
<jusss> ofan: 我对桌面倒是没啥要求，twm我也用了很长一段时间
<ofan> archl: 那只是图形
<ofan> archl: 现在很多带物理引擎的，帧数再高也没用
<archl> ofan: 哦。明白了。
 * archl 谢谢　ofan
<ofan> ..
<jusss> ofan: ios7的设计感觉真的不好看
<archl> ofan: 你要不要我垃圾的的steamkey
<ofan> jusss: 用用就知道了，很简洁的
<archl> ofan: humble　bundle的一些
<jusss> ofan: jobs一挂，苹果高层不是清理了好几个吗
<ofan> iphone牛逼的一点就是各种功能做的顺畅简洁几乎无bug
<jusss> ofan: ios6以前一直都是拟物化风格，现在都没了
<ofan> jusss: 那种风格会显得屏幕更小
<archl> ofan: 简洁，东西少，bug可能性就更小了
<ofan> archl: 简洁!=简单
<archl> ofan: 东西越是复杂，bug就可能越多。
<October21> g steam key
<archl> ofan:　泛用和专用。
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualbox怎么删除虚拟机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454426 我用virtualbox装了3个xp,想把另外两个删掉，怎么操作？ubuntu系统 统计信息: 发表于 由 wisner — 2014-01-09 21:04
<ofan> archl: 不见得
<archl> ofan: 不见得什么？
<archl> 谁要无用的　steam key
<ofan> archl: 你健忘么
<archl> ofan: 复杂　bug不一定多？
<archl> ofan: 那就是内部消化了
<jusss> ofan: ios7的风格真心不喜欢，图标设置的都不认识
<archl> 这种　steam key 看样子也没人要
<ofan> jusss: 我觉得挺好
<October21> archl: steam key有什么用途？
<ofan> October21: 在steam上兑换游戏
<October21> 没玩过steam，不了解
<October21> steam有先
<October21> steam 有先
<October21> steam 有x64吗？
<jusss> ofan: 新的设计师还没对osx大幅度的改吧
<ofan> October21: 那个没影响，看游戏
<ofan> jusss: 以后要改
<jusss> ofan: 好吧
<jusss> ofan: osx可以用X11是吧
<ofan> jusss: 电脑屏幕大，适合用立体风格
<ofan> jusss: 可以
<ofan> jusss: gtk，qt程序都能跑，也可以wine
<cherrot> archl: ofan 求教一个小问题，抽奖活动 应该怎么翻译，lottery合适么？ 抽奖这个动作呢？
<ofan> xterm都可以
<jusss> ofan: 哪不错
<archl> cherrot: 不知道　
<ofan> jusss: 所以linux的cli功能和大部分gui功能都保留了
<archl> win the prize
<archl> lol
<aarch_bisect> cherrot: 抽这个动作: pump
<aarch_bisect> cherrot: 抽奖: pump prize?
<cherrot> aarch_bisect: 脑瘫人。。
 * aarch_bisect lol~
<ofan> cherrot: http://www.iciba.com/抽奖
<^k^> ofan: ⇪ 在线翻译_在线词典_金山词霸_爱词霸英语
<cherrot> ofan: 那 抽奖这个动作呢？  就是说主持人决定谁中奖这个动作？
<ofan> cherrot: take a draw
<cherrot> ofan: 多谢 么么哒
<ofan> ...
<archl> ofan: .
<archl> ofan: 你什么时候变成卖萌的角色了
<jusss> ofan: 我喜欢ex,但是还没完全看懂ex的正则，又没有中文版的，唉
<archl> cherrot: 答案是啥？　lick a prize?
<cherrot> archl: lottery 和 take a draw
<archl> 哈
<cherrot> jusss: ex是啥
<jusss> cherrot: vi
<jusss> ofan: 你有没有时间帮我翻译下ex的man
<ofan> jusss: 没
 * ofan 从来不翻译东西
<cherrot> jusss: 你想多了吧。。
<jusss> ofan: 850行，不多
<badegg> 有使用gtalk群的吗？
<aarch_bisect> cherrot: 都说了, pump吗
<ofan> jusss: no
<ofan> 有
<badegg> 最近jabber认证失败不知是什么原因？
<^k^> badegg: define:最近jabber认证失败不知 http://lmgtfy.com/ 新空间|最新|部分文章，欢迎使用RSS阅读器订阅http://timyang.net/feed/ |...| 另外Peter 有意将|jabber|.org 改造成一个由社区驱动的2.0版本，包括在上面提供 |...| 如果还是 |失败|，则客户端认为该域没有配置SRV记录，则直接解析"timyang.net"并使用
<^k^>  ─> 默认 |...|
 * cherrot pump aarch_bisect
<jusss> ofan: 天国王朝好看吗？我还没看
<jusss> ofan: 我前段时间看了LOTR director cut版，感觉好好好好好哈好长
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 怎样调整无线网卡信号强度 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454431 系统：Ubuntu 13.10 网卡：RT5370 Wireless Adapter 很多路由器可以通过调整功率来调节信号强度，我想Ubuntu 下也可以把，我这网卡支持监视和AP模式。谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 q291475376 — 2014-01-09 21:28
<quinnwang> 我把桌面上home删除了，怎么样才能重新建立。
 * archl 默默的看了一眼。
<archl> quinnwang: 桌面上会有东西么呃
<quinnwang> archl: 就一个root了
<quinnwang> 就是想建个快捷方式
<jusss> quinnwang: 那就是mkdir /home/xxx
<archl> 夜里，各种路由信号。
<archl> quinnwang: 不知道。没用过root
<archl> quinnwang: 直接链接或者桌面是啥。
<ofan> quinnwang: 要建个.desktop文件
<quinnwang> ofan: 我试试
<archl> ofan: 这种不需要.desktop
<archl> 随意个链接就行了
<archl> 关键桌面是啥。
<quinnwang> mkdir /home/Desktop/home
<ofan> 文件夹
<archl> lol
<archl> quinnwang: 。。。
 * archl 摇动　ofan
<jusss> ofan: vim的正则，把Kmodmaprc里面K后面的字符全删掉，不准用s/modmaprc/
<cherrot> quinnwang: 桌面上的home就是个软链接吧
<jusss> ofan: 怎么写
<quinnwang>  ls -s /home/Desktop/home/Desktop/home/Desktop/
<quinnwang> 死循环了
<archl> quinnwang: ...
<cherrot> quinnwang: ln -s ~ ~/Desktop/home
<cherrot> quinnwang: 你这么写 你家里人知道么。。
 * archl 现在已经被套住了
<archl> 不用命令，直接拽一下就好了。。。
<jusss> cherrot: "22:02 < cherrot> quinnwang: 你这么写 你家里人知道么。。"
<archl> cherrot: 安分了？
<quinnwang> ln -s /home/python/Desktop/home/ /home/python/
<quinnwang> 建立的打开是空的
<cherrot> quinnwang: 反了
<cherrot> archl: 啊？
<archl> cherrot: 你有时间休息了
<archl> quinnwang: 怎么会有空的，肯定在某个位置
 * cherrot 不明白这位到底要干啥...
<quinnwang> 反了
<quinnwang> 刚发现
<jusss> quinnwang: 你直接右击没显示建立什么的吗
<cherrot> archl: 在上班呢
<archl> cherrot: ...你是神啊
<quinnwang> sudo ln -s /home/python /home/python/Desktop/home/
<quinnwang> 这样会多一层目录
<archl> cherrot: 从不停息。
<cherrot> archl: 你让 ee 情何以堪
<archl> quinnwang: 你自己看自己需要什么
<cherrot> archl: 万恶的资本主义
<archl> quinnwang: 连这点都看不懂。。。回去上小学2年级去。。。
<quinnwang> 用这个命令整好了   sudo ln -s /home/python /home/python/Desktop/
<archl> 我的天哪。还加sudo...
<jusss> ...
<quinnwang> archl: 两年没有用，现在陌生了
 * jusss 不用桌面，表示真心看不懂
<archl> .
<archl> cherrot: 建立新城市吧。。。
<cherrot> quinnwang: 我最开始就给过你命令了
<cherrot> quinnwang: ln -s ~ ~/Desktop/home
<cherrot> quinnwang: 不明白你在探索什么？
<quinnwang> archl: 好了    自从把win7 删除后，空间都给ubuntu了，现在感觉目录有点儿乱
 * archl 昨天我哥去北京领会结婚证了。
<archl> quinnwang: 相关信息
<quinnwang> cherrot: 谢谢
<quinnwang> archl: ？
<archl> quinnwang: 和问题没啥关系的补充信息。。
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • wine qq打不开。。。求助。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454435 ~$ qq *Seems the first time to run. Here we go! /usr/bin/qq: 行 69: /opt/longene/qq/longene_gtk: 没有那个文件或目录 怎么解决？谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 飘零的蒲公英 — 2014-01-09 22:04
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 有关win7上的13.10的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454437 我按装12.10的办法，将ISO解压，然后把ini*** 和 vml*** 那两个文件放在安装文件夹中，然后自建了menu.lst. 但后来弄grub4dos的时候，将grlbr解压到C:\下的时候，它说是否覆盖？请问覆盖会不会导致win7系统启动不
<^k^>  ─> 了？如果此法不行，敢问大神还有没有别的办法？（PS：我不想用Live-CD or USB） 统计信息: 发表于 由 c120907 — 2014-01-09 22:08
<quinnwang> archl: 没有关系的还是不说了
 * jusss 真看不懂正则，真讨厌正则
<quinnwang> 你先备份下，再覆盖。
<quinnwang> 别怕
<October21> 怎么从手机提取android的官方recovery
<quinnwang> ^k^: 不行用个光盘系统恢复，或者修复
 * perr 也讨厌正则
<^k^> quinnwang, 如果不是，是什么？ 22:24 新年快乐 : 21.066天
<archl> quinnwang: ^k^是搬运论坛帖子到这里的机器人
<archl> quinnwang: 为了提醒这里的人可以去论坛帮忙
<archl> perr: 才注意到，你学　perl　？
<quinnwang> o
<perr> archl: 我在学py,不学perl
<archl> 这里还有几个人玩百战天虫2D版本？
<archl> o
 * jusss 谁能教我下vim的正则。。
<jusss> 真心看不懂呀
<tcstory> 有什么看不懂的
<tcstory> 真是的
<jusss> tcstory: 那个{n}看不懂
<jusss> tcstory: 怎么用用{m,n}
<tcstory> 但是我不懂你问设呢吗
<tcstory> 我不懂你问什么
<jusss> tcstory: 用{m,n}指定个数呀
<tcstory> jusss: 你说的是vim 的字符串替换规则吗
<jusss> tcstory: 对
<tcstory> jusss: 话说我也忘了
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • VPN流量有么有办法上下行分开 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454440 用户的上行流量走VPN，但是下行流量走用户自己的网络？ 有办法吗。 请教大侠。 统计信息: 发表于 由 anttsaon — 2014-01-09 22:20
<jusss> tcstory: ...
<tcstory> jusss: 我给你一本书，你自己找，因为vim 用的是内置的sed编辑器
<tcstory> jusss: 《linux命令行与shell脚本编程大全》 第二本
<tcstory> jusss: 第二版 你自己下载这本书，找到sed这一个篇章的内容慢慢看 好吗
<tcstory> jusss:  之前我在学习gawk 和sed 编辑器 ，但是这段时间我一直在学html ，一直用不上，就忘了 你自己查查吧
<jusss> tcstory: O
<titustian> cherrot: 还在公司？
<cherrot> titustian: 嗯
<titustian> cherrot: 我已经在家了，哦也
<cherrot> titustian: 得瑟把你
<titustian> cherrot: 咳咳
<chainone> ubuntu 13.10在笔记本上合上就再唤醒不了了，试了stackoverflow的所有方法都不见效...
<chainone> 有碰到类似问题的同志么？
<October21> chainone: 你有swap吗？
<chainone> 有
<October21> 手动休眠试试
<chainone> 然后再尝试唤醒？
<October21> 可以这样吧
<chainone> 我试试去，谢谢
<billlee> chainone: 你的 swap 是不是加密了？
<cherrot> titustian: 下班。。。
 * cherrot =。=
<October21> 怎么提取手机的recovery？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问如何把启动器改到下方？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454441 如题，13.10 版，dock放在左边太不习惯，感觉整个屏幕都歪了，还是放下面比较适合我。 统计信息: 发表于 由 knightlu — 2014-01-09 22:52
<xiangfu> 大家好。我又来招人了。linux 系统管理员。
<xiangfu> 兼职就可以。
<titustian> xiangfu: 月薪多少
<xiangfu> 帮我把 wiki, mailing list, wordpress 配置好就可以。
<titustian> xiangfu: 哦，不对，时薪多少
<xiangfu> 你需要多少时间？
<xiangfu> 买linode VPS怎么样？
<October21> 咨询也是服务啊
<October21> :-)
<xiangfu> 那就定linode VPS
<xiangfu> 我认真的。
<October21> 那就好好学习
<xiangfu> 什么意思？我现在没时间。所以需要付薪水找人做
<October21> 这些知识你可以免费得到
<xiangfu> 你没明白我的意思。
<xiangfu> 我成产了一个公司。
<xiangfu> 现在需要有人把服务器配置起来。
<xiangfu> 所以我需要雇人干这个兼职的活。
<xiangfu> 所以想到了这里？不知有没有兴趣
<xiangfu> 对于专业的人来说，几个小时就搞定了。
<October21> 不好意思我误解了，我只是个业余的
<xiangfu> 我要专业的。商业级别的 :)
<titustian> 我专业的
 * titustian 打酱油
<October21> xiangfu: 现在他们可能不再活跃状态，你换个时间吧？
<xiangfu> 好吧。
<titustian> 上班时间他们都会在这里聊天的
<titustian> :D
<October21> 所以上班来问问
<xiangfu> 好的。谢谢
<xiangfu> 现在是我的上班时间  :)
<xiangfu> 中国有几个DD?
<xiangfu> Debian Developer?
<xiangfu> 我现在需要一个 DD 帮我一下
<leeeee> ==
<October21> 不了解，你可以去debian的频道问
<xiangfu> 关键是我要在中国的
<October21> leeeee: 你怎么现在来了
<xiangfu> 我知道中国的都不怎么活跃了。。。
<October21> xiangfu: 有#debian-cn
<leeeee> 我应该什么时候来？
 * leeeee 郁闷
<xiangfu> I know. #Debian-xxx @OFTC
<October21> leeeee: 他们昨天谈到劳动法，正需要你来普及一下知识
<xiangfu> 但是没有中国人。
<October21> freenode有吧？
<leeeee> 怎么了？
<leeeee> 我们劳动法学的不多
<October21> xiangfu: 确实人少
<xiangfu> 需要自己人帮一下。支持我一下。我在申请ＤＤ
<October21> 我不是维护者
<xiangfu> 先ＤＭ再ＤＤ才行
<October21> 我还不会打包嘞
<leeeee> 你怎么还没睡
<archl> leeeee: .以为你找到依靠了不来这里逛了
<October21> leeeee: 我有点事，一般11点半
<leeeee> 什么依靠？没啊 在看书 恶心死我了
<leeeee> 真心不想考试了
<archl> 呃。不认识　哈皮么
<archl> leeeee: 依靠任何事情
<leeeee> October21: ==
<archl> leeeee: 靠考试分心吧
<leeeee> 没啊 考试加找工作
<archl> leeeee: 你怎么还不睡？
<archl> leeeee: 睡了就不怕了，全忘记了
<leeeee> 我在看招聘 等会睡 每晚都很晚才能睡 失眠啊。。
<archl> leeeee: 只要不是难受，就不算失眠
<leeeee> 不好睡啊 躺着要到2点。。
<archl> leeeee: 那就别躺着呗。
<leeeee> ==
<archl> leeeee: 人各不同，我一般只有倒头30秒就睡的情况下才上床
<archl> leeeee: 睡吧，小狮子
<leeeee> 那我坐在下面干嘛呢==
<archl> leeeee: 学编程吧
<archl> leeeee: 给你个。
<leeeee> 好啊
<October21> a
<archl> leeeee: 最基础的。　hello world
<October21> archl: 学什么呢？
<archl> leeeee: 整你呐。
<leeeee> 你。。妹。。
<archl> leeeee: 其实我不会编程。
<leeeee> 我知道你会街舞是吧
<archl> leeeee: 编程就学语言吧。
<October21> archl: 那你会？
<archl> leeeee: 我什么都不会
<leeeee> 自己慢慢
<leeeee> ==
<October21> archl: 你是做什么的？
<archl> October21: 什么都不做
<archl> October21: 空想的
<October21> 自由职业者？
<archl> leeeee: imakewebthings.com/deck.js
<alvin_rxg> Title: deck.js » Modern HTML Presentations (@ imakewebthings.com)
<archl> October21: 没职业
<archl> leeeee: 研究任何自己感兴趣的东西就好了
<leeeee> 什么东西
<leeeee> 我先找好工作再慢慢研究
<uuair> 谁在用PT？
<archl> leeeee: 网页的演示工具
<archl> g pt
<^k^> archl: pt http://lmgtfy.com/ |PT|, |Pt|, or |pt| may stand for: Contents. 1 Places. 1.1 Types of places. 2 Mathematics, science, and technology. 2.1 Mathematics. 2.1.1 Units of measurement.
<archl> 什么是pt
<^k^> archl: define:pt http://lmgtfy.com/ |PT|, |Pt|, or |pt| may stand for: Contents. 1 Places. 1.1 Types of places. 2 Mathematics, science, and technology. 2.1 Mathematics. 2.1.1 Units of measurement.
<October21> 类似于BT
<archl> October21: 不知道
<October21> 我曾经查过，要注册
<thinker1003> topic
<archl> 不下载盗版的东西，用不着那些
<leeeee> 哦 我先保存了
<October21> 不过一般人又不能注册
<October21> archl: 那你都付费？
<archl> October21: 不看就是了。
<archl> October21: 有人逼你那样娱乐么
<October21> 我不喜欢一个人看
<uuair> 有一个以前用的pt站好像站长跑了
<uuair> 所以突然找不到地方下载东西了
<October21> 所以只浏览网页
<uuair> PT是下载高清资源用的
<leeeee> == 没人了
<archl> leeeee: 刚来看一下。怎么了小姑娘
<archl> leeeee: 你当自己是小兔子，一直需要人照顾么:(
<archl> October22: ...
<archl> October22: 才注意到，你是不是24小时换24的nick啊。
<October22> arch1 爪机
<leeeee> 没啊 我只是看见没人在说话啊
<October22> 不是，我电脑用21
<archl> October22: 23点应该用　October23
<October22> 手机用22
<archl> 人只能到24岁，25岁，一天就少了1个小时了
<archl> October22: 哦
<archl> leeeee: 容易被欺负的孩子？
<October22> 你多大了？
<archl> October22: 少了n小时了
<leeeee> October22: 你是换手机了是吧？ 我看你下了还以为你去睡觉了啊
<leeeee> archl: 还好吧 就是比较好说话
<October22> 多愁善感
<archl> October22: 是你岁数的1.25倍
<archl> October22: 差不多
<archl> leeeee: 确实感觉欺负你无压力
<leeeee> archl: 怎么肯能
<October22> 22*1.25=27.5
<archl> 老头子们现在都照顾孩子了，其他的人都基本不学业了。
<archl> October22: 我没有计算虚岁的习惯
<archl> 所以深夜话题没了。
<archl> leeeee: 看到　topic 了么？有日志。你可以翻到2年前，那时候天天这个时候也很多人说话。
<leeeee> 看了也看不懂啊
<archl> leeeee: 不会的，讲各种黄色笑话的好像
<leeeee> == 好吧 我本科时候我们寝室居然会讲这个 那会我都听不懂 岁月不饶人啊
<archl> leeeee: 你现在也比她们那时候大不了多少。
 * archl 现在还是听不懂。因为不想所以听不懂
<leeeee> 嗯 是啊 我们寝室那会都是89年的 有一位妹子大四的时候居然有了个弟弟
<leeeee> 相差二十几啊
<leeeee> archl: == 赶紧去找妹子啊 百合网什么多的是
<archl> leeeee: 嗬嗬。我大概算06级的，那时班里有91年的　:)
<archl> leeeee: 为啥要找妹子？
<archl> leeeee: 还有百合网。。。这名字。。
<archl> g 百合网
<archl> g 百合
<^k^> archl: 百合 http://lmgtfy.com/ |百合|网，以帮助中国人成就爱情、婚姻为己任。基于“心灵匹配”的全新婚介模式让数百 万会员交友成功。近千万发布征婚信息的单身会员。其中，30岁以上真诚对待 |...|
<^k^> archl: 百合网 http://lmgtfy.com/ |百合网|，以帮助中国人成就爱情、婚姻为己任。基于“心灵匹配”的全新婚介模式让数百 万会员交友成功。近千万发布征婚信息的单身会员。其中，30岁以上真诚对待 |...|
<leeeee> == 没什么 你们班还有那么小的 我是08级的 我是我们班最小的
<abineQ> 终于把树莓派整成Airplayer了
<archl> abineQ: ...
<archl> 冒出个鬼头来
<abineQ> archl: 额
<abineQ> 在Linux系统上编译配置好shairport就可以支持Airplay无线接收播放功能
<abineQ> 衰落的中关村：曾是骗子一条街 刘强东称是报应
<archl> abineQ: 睡吧
<archl> leeeee: 睡吧
<archl> 睡鼠们
<abineQ> archl: 额
<leeeee> == 干嘛
<perr> 有懂函数式语言的没??指点下,,,CPS类似shell里的管道,在语言层次实现了多个函数流水线式的对接并生成一个新的函数..<-这个可对?
<abineQ> archl: 在安装Ubuntu
<abineQ> 13.10
<abineQ> 用来当作试验田
<leeeee> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=p571314504.4.w5003-5367228506.11.rI6UKp&id=36940776356&mt=&scene=taobao_shop
<^k^> leeeee: ⇪ Apple/苹果 配备 Retina 显示屏的 iPad mini 16GB WIFI-tmall.com天猫
<leeeee> 居然来个什么特别购物日
<abineQ> 水果在天猫摆摊开买了
<abineQ> LOL
<archl> 7寸平板什么都差不多的感觉
<archl> 反正是玩具
<leeeee> ==
<archl> 发现苹果对待汉语和欧洲语言设计的不同——汉语一般不会使用更浅色的字体
<archl> leeeee: *_*
<abineQ> archl: 水果就在今天全部降价了
<abineQ> 快扫货
<archl> abineQ: 有cherry么？
<leeeee> 买呢还是不买呢 是啊 特别购物日
<abineQ> 必须买啊
<leeeee> 手机降价350
<abineQ> 当一会黄牛
<leeeee> ipad降价290
<abineQ> LOL
<abineQ> 转手赚290
<leeeee> mini降了220
<abineQ> LOL
<leeeee> == 你觉得可能吗
<archl> .
<abineQ> 明天200大洋进帐了
<abineQ> 怎么不可能
<leeeee> 原价卖人家不会直接买官网啊
<abineQ> 有的人还不知道啊
<abineQ> 对吧
<leeeee> 嗯 是
<leeeee> 你赶紧买吧！！！！
<abineQ> 等他知道，已经过了优惠期了
<abineQ> 这个是机会
<leeeee> 嗯 是啊 你多囤点
<abineQ> leeeee: LOL
 * archl 看　abineQ leeeee 两个怪人在谈生意
<leeeee> 多囤点
<leeeee> 给我留一个
<abineQ> archl: LOL
<leeeee> 我是换手机还是买mini呢
<leeeee> 没有成交记录啊
<abineQ> 买mini好了
<abineQ> 手机有大把的选择
<abineQ> 买手机的本钱高
<abineQ> 不过手机好出手
<abineQ> LOL
<abineQ> 土豪金
<abineQ> 现在刚刚上架
<abineQ> 明天就有人抢购了
<leeeee> 出手什么啊 谁抢啊 网上便宜的多了去了
<leeeee> 我哪有闲钱转来转去啊 自用好吧
<abineQ> LOL网上的那些是水火啊
<abineQ> æ°´è´§
<abineQ> 这是行货
<abineQ> 不一样的价格
<leeeee> 很多人愿意买水货啊 行货的话我买来赚两百？  算了
<abineQ> 嗯嗯
<leeeee> 我没这个心思 你适合经商
<leeeee> 被你一说 感觉今天很多黄牛党会出现啊
<abineQ> 肯定有黄牛
<abineQ> 你看火车票都在抢
<abineQ> 何况这个
<archl> leeeee　abineQ 两个小笨蛋，买下就是，大不了退货
<abineQ> archl: 现在还买不了
<leeeee> ？？为什么
<archl> 哦。完全不想赚那就算了
<leeeee> 什么意思
<leeeee> 我们寝室有个女生特别悲剧 找人带了个爱疯5 用了几天 充电不好使 耳机又是坏的
<leeeee> 寄回去说换 结果人家修了下又给她 后来一查 是翻新机
<leeeee> 崩溃啊
<abineQ> leeeee: ？
<abineQ> 砸了没？
<leeeee> 她找的人从富士康直接拿的 没砸  就认栽啊
<abineQ> 让她下次找我好了
<abineQ> 保证全新正品
<abineQ> 未拆封
<leeeee> 噗  一时半会估计不会买 学生党基本都很节约
<abineQ> 额
<leeeee> 你准备入手多少台？
<abineQ> leeeee: 你要预定？
<abineQ> LOL
<abineQ> 嘿嘿
<abineQ> leeeee: 预付200块钱定金吧
<leeeee> 嘿嘿嘿嘿
<leeeee> 天猫和官网没区别呀
<abineQ> 区别大了去
<abineQ> 天猫直接支付宝购买
<abineQ> 官网还要折腾一番的
<archl> abineQ: 官网退货不要运费，天猫要？
<archl> 哈哈
<leeeee> 我去问问看
<abineQ> leeeee: 额，谁在乎那点运费
<abineQ> 重要的是买到的是好的
<abineQ> 这样就不用退货了
<abineQ> 你要是担心退货。可以买退货运费保险
<leeeee> 我想问发什么快递。。
<abineQ> 顺丰
<leeeee> == 那你赶紧买
<leeeee> 您好，欢迎光临Apple Store官方旗舰店。我们客服的工作时间是周一至周五早上9点到晚上9点，周六周日早上9点到晚上6点。（1月10日活动日的工作时间是早上7点到晚上11点）谢谢。
<leeeee> 我去天猫买了
<abineQ> leeeee: 你要买哪一款？？
<leeeee> 2啊
<abineQ> mini2？
<leeeee> 当然最便宜的。。
<leeeee> 嗯
<abineQ> 哇
<abineQ> 嗯。这款最牛了
<abineQ> 4倍的显示分辨率，8倍的图形性能
<leeeee> 三千多的是不是wifi加3g ？ 我感觉你在忽悠我==
<abineQ> 忽悠你干吗
<abineQ> 这是官方的公开对比介绍
<leeeee> 你的反应搞笑啊 哇 啊
<leeeee> 这不是一个称职的黄牛该有的表现好吧
<leeeee> abineQ: 我擦嘞 archl居然是罗杰
<leeeee> 真是太不像话了
<abineQ> 你现在才知道他是罗杰啊
<abineQ> LOL
<abineQ> leeeee: 额，
<leeeee> 我才发现啊 你谁啊 啊啊 你也是换马甲的？
<abineQ> abineQ: 我就是我啊
<abineQ> 我不是谁的谁
<leeeee> 好好好 怕你了
<abineQ> 买了没？
<leeeee> 没 == 你屯好了？
<leeeee> 我不知道买多大的
<abineQ> 看你用的方式了
<leeeee> 比如？
<abineQ> 如果你用来看视频什么的
<abineQ> 拍照之类的
<abineQ> 要存储大量的文件的话，最好买大容量的版本
<abineQ> 那16GB的版本很快就满了
<abineQ> 装不了多少东西
<leeeee> 嗯
<abineQ> 特别是拍视频
<abineQ> 都是1080p的视频
<leeeee> 大概我应该很少拍视频
<abineQ> 那就无所谓
<abineQ> LOL
<abineQ> 我要是自己用，我得选个128GB的
<abineQ> 上次我去外地
<abineQ> 16GB的空间太小了
<abineQ> 拍没多少，就满了
<leeeee> 你拍什么！！！
<leeeee> 算了 我还是买乞丐版吧 我的电脑也是才换半年多
<leeeee> ==官网一般几天收到？ 我提交订单说是17号之前安排送货
<abineQ> 1496400.00
<abineQ> 我下单了300台
<abineQ> LOL
<abineQ> 都是128GB的
<leeeee> 。。。。。。
<abineQ> 黑色300台，银色的920
<abineQ> 您于1月8日至14日期间在天猫所购买的商品将于1月17日23:59:59前为您安排发货，请您耐心等待
<leeeee> 你。。。
<abineQ> 若价格变动，请在提交订单后联系卖家改价，并查看已买到的宝贝
<leeeee> 我买好了
<abineQ> 坐等发货了
<leeeee> 好吧 你慢慢转钱吧 我睡觉了~
<leeeee> bye~
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 最近干嘛呢
#ubuntu-cn 2014-01-10
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 09:19 新年快乐 : 20.611天
<abc_> g 全球扫雷计划
<abc_> g 全球扫雷计划
<^k^> abc_: 全球扫雷计划 http://lmgtfy.com/ not defined.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求破解myeclipse 10.6 各种版本的cracker破解都试过了，木有用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454444 求大神指导如何破解，如何注册，或者给注册码也行，ubuntu 12.04 破解 myeclipse 10.6 863903984@qq.com 统计信息: 发表于 由 Agfly — 2014-01-10 8:46
<^k^> abc_: 全球扫雷计划 http://lmgtfy.com/ not defined.
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> Ubuntu论坛何时沦落到帮助盗版软件破解了？
 * MeaCulpa 原来myEclipse的工程文件公版Eclipse打不开....哎，Java业界的节操
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 早上停车，看到有新手停在绿化带上。前轮悬空。lol
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: ...
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我当年停车学的比较扎实
<eexpress> 车子还扎着红带子的，新车。
 * MeaCulpa 真受不了那些新加坡的阿三和马来人，我写个email里面明明附带了CV的链接，他们还要我attach CV
<newleaves> morning  !
<newleaves> 有人知道异步块加密的方法吗
<eexpress> 没照相，否则是很喜感的照片。 MeaCulpa
<archl> 阿姨现在换成早上来水了。
<archl> eexpress: 可以买　ipad了。昨天晚上两个人在讨论当黄牛
<eexpress> ipad和黄牛，啥关系。你是2个事情一起说？省略回车？
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 如何克隆啊，高手帮帮忙 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454448 我有两台装有ubuntu的笔记本，昨晚进小偷了，偷走一个，我现在还有个装有XP的本，我想把ubuntu克隆到这台装XP的本上，ghost后启动不了，谁能帮帮我啊 QQ281212153 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 13633444251 — 2014-01-1
<^k^>  ─> 0 9:37
<archl> eexpress: 就是买了　ipad　转卖，也是黄牛吧？
<archl> g 黄牛
<^k^> archl: 黄牛 http://lmgtfy.com/ |黃牛|可以指： |...| 形容票贩子，用於指代中介人（|黄牛|），又稱|黄牛|黨，為社會中利用非 正常渠道倒賣車、船、球賽票等以圖利之人; 黃少谷，台灣樂團強辯成員，暱稱“|黃牛|” |...|
<archl> 哦。只是票
<onlylove> archl: 已经引申了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?threshold=0&mode=flat&sid=37971
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 一个新发现的Dual EC DRBG缺陷
<archl> onlylove: 路由也是监控设备哈
<archl> onlylove: 　tp-link　路由有监控功能
<onlylove> archl: 你刚知道？
<archl> onlylove: 嗯。以后啥都要P2P
<archl> onlylove: NTP也要P2P
<eexpress> archl: 这样的黄牛。。
<Mr31415927> 请教个问题：为什么ubuntu1204版本wifi上网总是断网，并且会自动连上，断断续续，网卡是intel r8619(dell n13z)。更新了网卡驱动为r8168无用，改用wicd也是一样。后来升级成1310才好
<Mr31415927> 有遇到同样问题并解决的吗
<eexpress> Mr31415927: 好了就成了。驱动的事情，没人帮忙得到
<eexpress> 驱动要找作者问
<Mr31415927> 好吧，可是1310不是长期支持，先用着吧，就怕下次升级又挂了
<archl> Mr31415927: 你的12.04没开　backport开了才有附带新驱动的内核
<eexpress> 12.04是LTS。而且带dkms。如果驱动真更新了，一样可以用。
<archl> onlylove: 吸烟人数真的在中国有所增加么？
<eexpress> archl: 你要加入？
<archl> eexpress: 不要
<eexpress> 送你条和天下？
<archl> eexpress: 啥？
<archl> g　和天下
<archl> eexpress: 坏人
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • USB Audio设备vender srt与ubuntu系统用户名同名时出现问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454451 近期在调试usb audio设备音频，有测试的同事反映ubuntu系统上接入我们的usb audio设备不出声音，但是ubuntu能正确的检测到我们的设备，并且usb audio设备能正确的检测到输入音频的采
<eexpress> 自己去g吧。lol
<maplebeats> eexpress: 神酱
<archl> 长沙禁售天价烟 “和天下”价格每条直降600元
<eexpress> 你啥酱？ maplebeats
<maplebeats> eexpress: 今天apple官网打折，送我一台吧
<archl> maplebeats: 你买吧
<eexpress> 啥嘛
<eexpress> 看到打折就买的，都是屌死
<maplebeats> eexpress: 高富帅送我一个嘛
<eexpress> maplebeats: 你不说啥东西
<eexpress> 和天下？
<maplebeats> eexpress: mac book pro
<archl> eexpress: macbook pro
<archl> maplebeats: 错了
<eexpress> 我不喜欢这。你自己买吧。
<eexpress> 喜欢的，才买。玩几天，送人。
<eexpress> lol
<maplebeats> eexpress: 那你喜欢啥
<eexpress> 妹子
<maplebeats> eexpress: 嫂子的电话是多少
<eexpress> 告诉你？呸
<eexpress> maplebeats: 这？ http://imagebin.org/285958
<maplebeats> 不敢告诉我吧，怕被打小报告
<maplebeats> eexpress: 对对，就是这个
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • ubuntu 12.04下，thinkpad X200如何安装APS硬盘保护？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454452 请教各位大侠，ubuntu 12.04下，thinkpad X200如何安装APS硬盘保护？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jackdoll002 — 2014-01-10 9:49
<archl> maplebeats: 昨天就有2屌丝在这里讨论了
<archl> maplebeats: 好吧，是今天凌晨
<eexpress> link打不开。难道网站爆满？
<maplebeats> 苹果在香港的物流快不快？
<maplebeats> 一天能到么
<eexpress> 这便宜货，不要
<archl> maplebeats: 于是你不想买mac　mini了？
<eexpress> 还不如我老妈的一台相机值钱
<archl> eexpress: 你是土豪。。。
<maplebeats> archl: mini没有最新款呀，2012版拿来做什么。。。
<archl> maplebeats: 拿来用。
<eexpress> Lightning to USB 连接线 (1 米)
<eexpress>  RMB 114
<eexpress> Parrot AR.Drone 2.0
<eexpress>  RMB 2,100
<eexpress>  
<archl> eexpress: 　有门市店那，有利润空间那
<onlylove> ee是决计不会买那种又贵又不通用的东西的
<eexpress> 水果的ipad，都是害人的。以前单任务，后来升级多任务，搞得卡。
<archl> onlylove: 这样才适合打品牌，抢利
<eexpress> 然后淘汰。
<archl> eexpress: 哦。我才知道算了。
<eexpress> 草。。。400的电话，还happy new year，该死啊。
<archl> eexpress: 阿姨。　http://gingertech.net/2014/01/08/use-deck-js-as-a-remote-presentation-tool/
<^k^> archl: ⇪ Use deck.js as a remote presentation tool | ginger's thoughts
<eexpress> js的。。不要
<archl> eexpress: 　happy new year.
<eexpress> sozi里面就带了幻灯
<archl> eexpress: 要　js的，一定要js的才能浏览器通用。
<eexpress> sozi也是带了啊
<archl> eexpress: 这样才能同时语音+视频。
<archl> eexpress: 哦，其实你可以搞sozi也加语音视频
<archl> eexpress: 远程做演示
<eexpress> ，，给你演讲？
<archl> eexpress: 行啊
<eexpress> sozi似乎没带语音
<onlylove> archl: 远程演示通常都是share desktop然后语音走ip电话
<archl> onlylove: 这个是　webrtc
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • ubuntu 12.04下，thinkpad X200的3G模块能工作吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454453 众所周知，X200带3G卡槽，可以用来上网。我买了3G模块，有天线。但是不知道在12.04版本下能否使用。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jackdoll002 — 2014-01-10 10:01
<archl> eexpress: 看原理，应该可以塞到　sozi　里
<onlylove> 有好用的Linux的rdp前端不
<eexpress> 等sozi自己搞定
<eexpress> op 12支持html5还不好
<ssssss> 早
<eexpress> rdp前端是说啥？
<onlylove> eexpress: 就是远程桌面，比方说grdesktop和krdesktop
<onlylove> eexpress: 这俩都是和DE捆绑的
<eexpress> 那你问啥。
<eexpress> 不要捆绑哦
<onlylove> eexpress: 我找个不和DE捆绑的
<ssssss> onlylove: rdesktop 啊
<onlylove> ssssss: 我要前端!
<eexpress> 好， ssssss说了
<onlylove> ssssss: 看明白没
<eexpress> xrdp？
<ssssss> onlylove: .....
<ssssss> onlylove: 哥
<ssssss> onlylove: sudo apt-get install rdesktop
<eexpress> 6s比4s更奸诈
<onlylove> ssssss: 和你说，开rdesktop需要cli
<onlylove> ssssss: 我想偷懒可以不
<ssssss> onlylove: 擦
<eexpress> 你这说的前端，其实也只是一个desktop文件嘛。
<ssssss> onlylove: 要啥终端
<ssssss> onlylove: 把命令绑定到快捷键
<ssssss> onlylove: 一键连接 + 登录
<zodiac1111> rdesktop 能不能指定屏幕大小,分辨率.我登陆虚拟机显示大小不一样
<ssssss> onlylove: 还要怎样偷懒
<ssssss> zodiac1111: 当然能
<onlylove> ssssss: rdestop option  server :port
<eexpress> -g 1000x700
<eexpress> zodiac1111
<ssssss> zodiac1111: -g
<ssssss> onlylove: 反正我是绑定到快捷键的
<onlylove> ssssss: 我这边可是一堆win
<eexpress> ssssss: 别和他们说了。懒虫
<onlylove> ssssss: 一个就算了
<ssssss> onlylove: 好吧，当我没说，我只连一个
<zodiac1111> rdesktop 192.168.1.77 -u Administrator -p 1 -g 1024x700
<zodiac1111> ok了 谢谢 ssssss eexpress
<zodiac1111> 一直记不错Administrator,还是写成脚本比较好用 嘿嘿
<eexpress> 无聊的公司采用rdesktop
<zodiac1111> 我就知道rdesktop... 连自己的虚拟机,玩玩
<eexpress> 密码是1?
<zodiac1111> eexpress, 是啊.连着玩
<zodiac1111> eexpress, 你不会把我黑了吧 = =
<eexpress> 我告诉你开dmz?
<onlylove> zodiac1111: 内网地址怎么黑
<zodiac1111> eexpress, http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/DMZ  这个?不懂耶
<^k^> ⇪ ti: DMZ - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<eexpress> 买点啥年货呢？
<eexpress> 。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04 TLS，怎样安装RADIUS服务器？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454455 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Gasfk — 2014-01-10 10:18
<onlylove> 算了，反正偶尔用，rdesktop就rdesktop吧
<onlylove> gui的前端就是省事点
<eexpress> onlylove: bs不喜欢脚本的
<eexpress> 要不你xrdp
<onlylove> eexpress: 脚本……
<zodiac1111> 脚本是怎样的,介绍下
<onlylove> zodiac1111: 就是一个文本文件，把刚才那命令写进去
<onlylove> zodiac1111: 然后到时候执行那个脚本文件
<eexpress> gfrog: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a2106.m5511.1000384.245.J18Dkh&id=35231582943&scm=1029.newlist-0.1.50015926&ppath=&sku=&ug=
<^k^> eexpress: ⇪ 开运3D硬千足金吊坠999黄金 青蛙王子 转运珠 路路通 开运3D硬千足金吊坠999黄金 青蛙王子 转运珠 路路通 价格:314.00 - 454.00 元
<onlylove> zodiac1111: 难道从来没写过？
<zodiac1111> onlylove, soga.那么我有点这个意思了
<gfrog> eexpress: 神
<onlylove> eexpress: 不是青蛙王子么，怎么还有个背上有花的
<ssssss> eexpress: 对啊，买点啥年货呢
<eexpress> 问 gfrog吧
<eexpress> 没想好
<aiya> 哎呀 各位好啊
<onlylove> ssssss: 等明年4月微软不要xp的时候，我就得在现在这机器上装linux了
<eexpress> 青蛙能转运？
<ssssss> 转运来不及
<eexpress> 啥来不及
<zodiac1111> 自动化.凡是能偷懒的,必然偷懒点比较好 :D
<eexpress> ssssss: 赶紧去请一张 gfrog 的照片，天天看。能转。
<onlylove> ssssss: 我觉得hamo的比gfrog的好用
 * cherrot 到底是蛤蟆转运还是青蛙转运？
<eexpress> gfrog 的头型好。适合摸，摸摸就转运了。
<eexpress> hamo的是脸园
<cherrot> http://djt.qq.com/event/191?jumpfrom=systemmail#video-player  貌似woz来了？
<^k^> cherrot: ⇪ ［视频直播］极客公园创新大会-讲座详情-腾讯大讲堂
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 挂载ext4格式硬盘分区权限不对，ntfs就没有问题。求指点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454456 系统装在一块500G硬盘上。另有一块2TB的空硬盘。 用fdisk划分区，划了2个各1TB的主分区，mkfs格式化为ext4。 问题就是挂载之后权限不对。无法写。用sudo获得权限才能写。比如su
<^k^>  ─> do nautilus。 我试了用mount手动挂载。往/etc/rc.local中增加手动挂载的命令。往/etc/fstab中增加挂载的命令。虽然可以开机挂载。但权限总是不 …
<grahamsavage> hey guys
<grahamsavage> can any of you load http://aws.amazon.com ?
<^k^> grahamsavage: ⇪ Amazon Web Services, Cloud Computing: Compute, Storage, Database
<archl> 神。买巧克力当年货吧。
<archl> eexpress: 顺便给我一些
<grahamsavage> on china telecom mine wont open
<archl> grahamsavage: 　it works here, shandong with china telecom line
<gfrog> eexpress: 嘛？
<grahamsavage> arch1: do you use your isp's dns?
<archl> grahamsavage: no, i used OpenNIC
<grahamsavage> ohh
<grahamsavage> arch1: maybe it's dns poisoning
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 13.10 我的Rhythmobox不能连续播放mp3 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454457 13.10 我的Rhythmobox不能连续播放mp3，每次只能播放一首歌。不会自动播放下一个。随机播放模式。 统计信息: 发表于 由 着魔中 — 2014-01-10 10:37
<ssssss> lol
 * ssssss momo gfrog
 * archl need to google about dns
<archl> ssssss: 你没去抢苹果设备？
<ssssss> archl: 没有啊
<archl> 是
<ssssss> 刚领了几张电影券儿，发现没有我附近的影院
<eexpress> ssssss: 你也是摸羊毛的角
<ssssss> eexpress: 不是我摸的啊，公司发的
<eexpress> 额
<ssssss> eexpress: 哦，不是公司发的，是外包我们人力资源的公司发的
<eexpress> 居然发这
<ssssss> 估计他们团购的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 使用VMware 安装ubuntu12.04遇到问题求教。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454458 使用ISO镜像安装完系统后，重启，有如下提示Please remove install media and close tray(if have) then press ENTER.之前就是直接按ENTER后不能成功启动，那么问题是这时候正确操作应该是怎么做？ 另虚拟机设置
<eexpress> 进口丹麦蓝罐曲奇饼干。真是进口货？
<archl> eexpress: 就算是。也不好吧。
<archl> eexpress: 太甜
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/267968.htm  这个不错
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 带孩子宠物“上班”成真！小度i耳目1月13日京东开抢_Baidu 百度_cnBeta.COM
<yunfan> 我前几天刚想去买几个网络摄像头呢
<archl> yunfan: 狂人
<yunfan> eexpress: 那个牌子叫” 进口丹麦“
<archl> g 隐私
<eexpress> 。
<^k^> archl: 隐私 http://lmgtfy.com/ |隱私|權，指個人人格上的利益不受不法僭用或侵害，個人與大眾無合法關聯的私事， 亦不得妄予發布公開，而其私人活動，不得以可能做成一般人的精神痛苦或感覺羞辱  |...|
<archl> eexpress: 年货算啥啊。
<archl> eexpress: 买零食么。做个大表，google出泡泡
<eexpress> 年货都是些吃的
<eexpress> 其实不如去麦德龙直接买
<archl> eexpress: 去沃尔玛看最畅销的，然后网上搜。。。
 * archl 很好糊弄，不吃就行了
 * archl 大米大米
<eexpress> 沃尔玛记得电视上查出过过期的，或者假货啥的
<archl> eexpress: 各种可能，毕竟是从中国进货的。
<eexpress> 没出过新闻的，就只麦德龙
<archl> eexpress: 没听说过。。。
<archl> 大城市的我这里没有
<eexpress> 你们那边的电视台，估计不亲民。
<archl> eexpress: 当然，山东是军阀级别的割据
<archl> eexpress: 讲义气就是互相包庇的意思
<eexpress> 额。头几天，山东地震。
<archl> eexpress: 看山东的那种劝酒法，肯定的，不利己不做
<eexpress> 这边的电视台，啥话都敢说。这很好的
<onlylove> 沃尔玛听说出过狐狸肉当驴肉卖？
<eexpress> 记者都是特务
<archl> onlylove: 媒体报道是供应商搞
<archl> onlylove: 反正沃尔玛都是承包出去
<archl> 中国这种执行监督能力——太厉害了，碰见个熟人之类的就萌过去了
<archl> 照顾和自己没关的顾客啥的纯扯皮，能有照顾周围同事和熟人那种利益么
<archl> 所以大家都是陌生人最好了　:)
<llb608> 都在么？
<archl> llb608: 拉拉白
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 12.04遇到两个apt-get问题. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454459 1,安装软件最后都提示doc-base问题: Setting up tcpreplay (3.4.3-2ubuntu2) ... Errors were encountered while processing: doc-base E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) 2,indicator提示报错,无法运行,怀疑是python更新导致的,不知道有
<^k^>  ─> 没有人碰到解决了的 $indicator-sysmonitor Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/bin/indicator-sysmonitor", line 26, in <module> import appindicator ImportError: No …
<archl> 懒，分为讨厌重复，和喜欢重复两种。
<archl> eexpress: 阿姨吃饭了
<archl> eexpress: 阿姨　wii　能给老人玩么，网上没有介绍
<archl> abineQ: 买了　ipad　了吧。
<abineQ> archl: 额
<archl> abineQ: 买了另一个？
<abineQ> archl: 在用一个了
<archl> abineQ: 卖到欧美去1
<llb608> AMD E2可以装UBUNTU么？
<archl> abineQ: 能卖更多钱
<archl> llb608: 问AMD多好
<llb608> 可以装不？
<llb608> 32BIT？
<abineQ> archl: 昨晚下单300台128GB的银白色iPadmini2
<archl> llb608: 一般都是主板有问题1
<llb608> 主般？
<imtxc> archl: 老人玩 wii?
<archl> imtxc: 呃。因为他总是不动
<archl> imtxc: 就知道上网
<abineQ> E350可以安装Ubuntu
<imtxc> archl: ...
<llb608> archl: 是装64 还是32啊
<aarch_debug> llb608: 可以.
<abineQ> 我装过了一台Ubuntu64的
<aarch_debug> llb608: 64的
<abineQ> 要最新版的Ubuntu
<llb608> 哦  那等下装下
<llb608> 恩
<abineQ> 就可以识别了
<archl> 装　14.04 好了
<llb608> abineQ:   13.10么？
<abineQ> archl: 额。
<aarch_debug> llb608: 装archlinux吧
<archl> 14.04　就有好的电源管理了
<abineQ> 我那时候装的是12.10
<archl> abineQ: 显卡电源管理刚出来
<abineQ> 买的时候嗯
<llb608> abineQ: 那13.10应该可以了
<abineQ> 那时候还没有13.10啊
<llb608> 恩
 * imtxc nick 咋又自动变过来了，难道谁 kick 了我？ 或者掉线了。。
<abineQ> 那时候还是世界末日
<archl> 懒惰的我不装　arch　linux
<abineQ> 捏捏ssssss
<archl> 我是双重懒惰。懒，分为讨厌重复，和喜欢重复两种。
<ssssss> archl: 懒惰如我，都装了 arch
<archl> 不过改加第三种了。
 * aarch_debug 想用fedora. 但是懒得重装系统. 
<ssssss> archl: 我是拖延癌晚期患者
<abineQ> ssssss: 捏捏
<archl> ssssss: 一下看啊看wiki，好麻烦
<abineQ> ssssss: 买车票没？
<ssssss> abineQ: 买了的
<archl> ssssss: 想到装的时候就不能看wiki了，自认没有那记忆力
<abineQ> ssssss: 排队买的？
<ssssss> abineQ: 网上，秒杀
<abineQ> ssssss: 额。不用给黄牛宰
<archl> abineQ: 你不用车票，直接自行车就是了
<ssssss> abineQ: 全凭着我这个热切回家的心
<archl> abineQ: 广东淫不是？
<onlylove> archl: wii是全年龄的
<ssssss> abineQ: 没买票的本事，好意思出来北漂？
<archl> ssssss: 年后去台北
<abineQ> archl: 额。
<ssssss> archl: 回来不
<archl> onlylove: 但是软件软件啊
<archl> ssssss: 呃。我说你去啊
<ssssss> archl: 我去干嘛
<archl> ssssss: 我不喜欢台湾人。
<onlylove> archl: 任天堂的所有游戏基本都是全年龄
<archl> ssssss: 不知道为啥。
<ssssss> archl: 我有亲戚在那边，可惜离我太远
<ssssss> archl: 八杆子打不着了
<archl> ssssss: 我没亲戚在台湾
<ssssss> archl: 而且我辈份太小，没人认识我
<archl> ssssss: 亲戚都不认识。好无聊的
<ssssss> archl: 我爹的没出生的时候他们就到那边了，我怎么认识
<abineQ> archl:准备干活
<archl> onlylove: 可是，究竟是啥游戏。
<abineQ> 你们真有悠闲
<ssssss> 后来到是回来过
<archl> abineQ: 无业者——我
<onlylove> archl: 所有的，所以你可以挑喜欢的游戏
<archl> onlylove: 呃。好麻烦啊。
<abineQ> steam主机里面居然内置了一个树莓派
<onlylove> archl: 游戏正版不贵，也就一百多的样子？忘了多少钱了
<archl> onlylove: 也很贵的。
<abineQ> 你们猜那个树莓派用来干吗的/
<onlylove> archl: 和盗版比当然贵
<onlylove> abineQ: 哪个
<abineQ> 游戏主机内置树莓派
<abineQ> Steam的SBX主机
<onlylove> abineQ: 哪个主机内置那东西
<archl> onlylove: 不是啊，美国那些二手游戏盘都几个美元而已
<abineQ> 才3000多RMB
<zodiac1111> 内置树莓派?...
<abineQ> 是啊
<yunfan> 成功人士的本事多半没有买票这个技能
<onlylove> archl: 我说的是正版新游戏
<zodiac1111> 愿闻其详
<archl> onlylove: 用得着么。。。wii都过期了
<abineQ> 内置一个树莓派
<onlylove> archl: 那你问wii做啥
<onlylove> archl: 买ps4去
<archl> onlylove: 因为便宜啊
<abineQ> 估计是有那种省电模式
<abineQ> PS4不如买Steam主机
<archl> onlylove: 所以　二手主机+二手游戏盘+二手操控器
<jusss> abineQ: 树莓派散热怎么样？看1080p会很热吗
<onlylove> abineQ: 你确定？
<abineQ> jusss: 不热
<archl> onlylove: 反正我这里都没有　1080P　的电视，
<abineQ> jusss: 1080P可以播放
<archl> onlylove: 最高　1366* 768
<abineQ> jusss: 不过没有那么多的片源
<jusss> abineQ: 能硬解？
<archl> onlylove: 有中文的wii游戏哪些？
<ssssss> yunfan: 成功人士不能叫 漂 吧
<onlylove> archl: 我不知道，反正我这边pantry有个wii，有人中午会玩游戏，我看那游戏是中文的
 * jusss 今天放假回家，火车票只需16.5,lol
<archl> onlylove: 和linux中文游戏一样，没列表
<archl> 我不想自己翻译游戏了。
<archl> 靠。
 * jusss 昨晚断电后，看了3个小时的电影，笔记本居然还能剩40%电量，笔记本电池还真顶用
<abineQ> jusss: 树莓派最大的优点就是支持硬件解码播放1080P的高清视频了
<archl> onlylove: wii默认游戏会有汉语
<ssssss> archl: 我觉得有个手柄玩超级玛丽就很开心了
<jusss> ssssss: 玩过影子传说没？
<ssssss> jusss: 有
<jusss> ssssss: 感觉影子传说很好玩
<ssssss> 还行
<jusss> ssssss: 3.13的内核现在是用iptables还是nftables?
<onlylove> DELL的机器，关机两天，重启就起不来了！
<archl> ssssss: 呃。我不喜欢那个。
<archl> ssssss: 凭什么wii的方向盘才　15元人民币啊
<archl> onlylove: 一个电话，dell你丫的上门来
<archl> crazy5sheep和　fivesheep是同人啊
<onlylove> archl: 好像过保了
<archl> onlylove: 你同样喊，加一句，我让公司报销维修费
<archl> onlylove: 他们来的更快了
<archl> onlylove: 是不是？
<onlylove> archl: 所以我更喜欢inspur的机器，至少比dell的靠得住，虽然经常坏scsi卡
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 11:39 新年快乐 : 20.514天
<archl> onlylove: dell不希望自己的机器太靠得住。
<archl> onlylove: 当时我姥爷那个时代，买1联想，联想的人就说了，你们别买商务机了，买家用机吧，要不经常来修
<eexpress> 神偷奶爸2 今日上映
<archl> eexpress: 现在还是没有多人的神偷游戏啊。
<archl> eexpress:　或者神抢
<onlylove> archl: 唉，联想商务机，3年坏主板
<archl> mk3548208: 乖乖，你经常来也还顶这nick——专业潜水
<archl> 围观群众
<mk3548208> archl: ？？？
<archl> mk3548208: nick太不靠谱了，全是数字
<mk3548208> archl: 我外婆家的电话号码 :D
<archl> cherrot: 　情侣牵手拍照法火了
<archl> cherrot: 你赶紧的，牵着一个妹子拍照
<mk3548208> archl: 这个比较顺手，就拿来用了，不同的nick麻烦
<onlylove> archl: 果然没猜错硬盘坏了
<archl> mk3548208: .
<archl> onlylove: 你妹硬盘坏了。。
<archl> onlylove: dell是专调故障可能硬盘和硬盘厂商协议好了
<archl> onlylove: 去希捷官网搜就能发现
<onlylove> archl: 我说dell server的硬盘坏了，和我妹没关系，我妹是无辜的
<archl> onlylove: 呃，你妹多大了？
<onlylove> archl: 最大的一个87年的
<onlylove> archl: 我叔家的
<jusss> onlylove: 比我还大
<archl> 哦
 * jusss 纯正的90后，lol
<abc_> archl, 戴尔口碑会这么坏？
<onlylove> jusss: 你个小屁孩，比你大很正常
<onlylove> abc_: 戴尔坏硬盘是出名的
 * jusss 求90后女友
 * jusss 00后也可以考虑
<onlylove> abc_: 只要server起来，就别动，动下准死
<onlylove> jusss: 你要优先考虑今年刚出生的
<archl> onlylove: DELL的，必须用ssd
<ssssss> 戴尔？ 口碑？
<ssssss> 啥东西
<abc_> onlylove, 真稳定。。
<archl> ssssss: DELL 侵占了无数学校
<onlylove> ssssss: r510
<archl> ssssss: 我见过的大学电脑除了组装机全是dell的——
<abc_> archl, 我们学校都用方正
<ssssss> r510？是啥，服务器么
<ssssss> 我用的 R720..
<onlylove> ssssss: 是的
<mk3548208> jusss: 幼女控呀：Ｄ
<archl> abc_: 哦。
<onlylove> ssssss: 我这边，r510 610 720都有
<ssssss> onlylove: 金牌服务的电话拐弯摸角打不进去啊
<archl> onlylove: 其实　optiplex 系国内不常见，但是那个系我没见坏过
<jusss> mk3548208: ...
<onlylove> archl: opt？外企的dell台式机都是
<abc_> jusss, 你九几年的？
<archl> onlylove: 我买过几台二手　optiplex
<archl> onlylove: 他们在意空间。挤压挤压
<jusss> abc_: 91
<abineQ> archl: 土豪
<abineQ> archl: 借来用用
<archl> abineQ: 屁。才　$55和$70。
<abineQ> LOL
<archl> abineQ: 还有一个好象是　$100
<ssssss> onlylove: 那个语音流程是我见过的最复杂的之一
<abineQ> 用来折腾
<abc_> jusss, 。。。竟然想找灵灵后
<onlylove> ssssss: 你可以打普通的，比金牌还想让人骂
<archl> ssssss onlylove 赶紧研究　webrtc吧。
<onlylove> ssssss: 0950那个
<ssssss> onlylove: 我都是打普通的然后让他们给我转金牌的
<ssssss> onlylove: 不然直接找不到。。。。
<onlylove> ssssss: ……
<archl> abc_: 没关系，看到一个元气好的，有体力的，就1抢吧。
<abc_> archl, 高中党表示已经有女朋友了。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 13.04 附加驱动无法更改为专用驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454460 Advanced micro devices inc [AMD/ATI]: THAMES [RADEON HA 7670M] 电脑联想y470 附加驱动选的是（开源，tested）选项，当我需要改成（专有）选项时，点更改应用，没有反应，选项又跳回（开源，tested），请高手指教
<^k^>  ─> 。谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 nuaa_et — 2014-01-10 11:46
<abc_> archl ，23333
<jusss> sherlock 一季就3集，太少了，不够看呀
<jusss> 这马上第三季又要结束了
<perr> bingo
 * October21 考试考完了哦
<abc_> jusss, 刚出来三集就要结束吗
<perr> test
<^k^> perr:点点点.  11:56 
<October21> perr: 你不是binggo吗？
<October21> abc_: 回去复习
<abc_> October21, 。。。额。。快放学了;-)
<perr> October21: 随意了
<jusss> abc_: 嗯，马上又要结束了
 * jusss 英剧太短，美剧太长
<October21> 英剧制作周期长
<aiya> 各位 问个问题 我系统以前在华硕p8b-x主板上能运行  然后我换了块主板X8DTL-3  就不能运行了 是什么问题呢？
<October21> 9卡梅伦都说了就看看原著
<October21> 卡梅伦都说了就看看原著
<archl> aiya: 反正都没有正式支持linux
<abineQ> aiya: 你用的什么系统？
<October21> aiya: 你能说具体点吗？
<archl> aiya: 不会用　tab　补齐？
<abineQ> 是直接把硬盘带原来的系统装到新主板上？
<aiya> 1
<abineQ> ？？？
<aiya> centos6.0
<aiya> 6.3
<abineQ> 额。
<abineQ> 服务器发行版本
<October21> aiya: 我们在等你说呢
<archl> aiya: 有耐心，把你所有有关问题信息用一句话说出来。
<archl> 。。。
<abineQ> 粘贴复制
<ssssss> 有啥适合在马桶上看新闻之类的 app 推荐么有
<aiya> 我直接克隆到U盘上的  我克隆的时候主板是华硕P8b-x  在P5的板子也可以正常运行
<ssssss> 要有离线下载功能
<archl> ssssss: 马桶是啥
<aiya> 我不现在无法确定是硬件问题还是系统问题？
<aiya> 系统肯定正常
<ssssss> archl: 蹲坑的时候
<archl> aiya: 描述一下发生什么情况——叫做不能用
<October21> aiya: 你直接将原来的系统搞到新主板上用？
<aiya> 启动的时候 能看到系统启动选项   一旦选了系统选项模式进去就黑屏了
<archl> ssssss: 哦。我都没用app
<ssssss> 我试试 Flipboard
<aiya> 恩是的 因为公司的需求 换了新主板
<October21> ssssss: 在国外？
<archl> aiya: 显卡有变化么
<ssssss> October21: 你这个推理怎么来的
<October21> aiya: 你驱动不知道吗？
<archl> October21: 一般不管啥驱动吧。
<October21> ssssss: 国内不能用Flipboard
<ssssss> October21: 祖国版
<October21> ssssss: 我用过zaker
<aiya> 只是换了主板
<ssssss> October21: 怎么样
<October21> archl: 为什么不管，硬件不一样啊
<aiya> 其他都没变
<archl> October21: 能检测的吧。
<October21> ssssss: 还好吧？
<archl> aiya: 这主板是定制的？
<archl> aiya: 改改ACHI之类的设置，问问asus工程师吧
<aiya> 主板定制和系统有关系吗？
<October21> ssssss: 资源还好，不行就鲜果咯
<archl> aiya: 有关
<ssssss> October21: 我试试
<archl> aiya: 很多linux毛病是主板各种设计不考虑linux
<October21> ssssss: 界面可能会被喷哦
<ssssss> October21: 很土？
<October21> ssssss: 仿metro
<aiya> 啊 谢谢 我在仔细去研究下
<aiya> 先去吃饭啦
<ssssss> October21: 我就是蹲坑的时候看，不介意
<October21> ssssss: 鲜果则是苹果式的风格图标
<archl> aiya: 要是行，直接intel原装主板没问题
<archl> October21: 苹果是啥
<archl> October21: 鲜果是啥
<archl> g 鲜果
<^k^> archl: 鲜果 http://lmgtfy.com/ 提过|鲜果|品牌的RSS阅读器、|鲜果|榜、|鲜果|热文等产品。
<October21> 阅读应用
<archl> 无知啊。
<October21> archl: 好像是果壳的
<October21> archl: 好像是果壳网的
<archl> 没有用任何国产软件的我。
<onlylove> October21: 一般不用管的如果是generic的kernel，但是如果是kernel不支持的芯片就挂了
<onlylove> October21: centos6是2.6的kernel
<onlylove> October21: 如果用haswell的话应该不干活
<archl> onlylove: 对　aiya　说啊。
<October21> onlylove: 我也有所听闻，linux的装机快就是这个缘故
<ssssss> October21: 还不错的样子，就是离线有点慢
<perr> CPS(Continuation Passing Style)强大在哪里??/
<October21> ssssss: 不能添加自己的rss，只能关注微博这类
<October21> archl: 我说罗姐怎么没来
<archl> October21: 。。。
<October21> 原来是用小号啊
<October21> android的adb工具只有32位的吗？
<onlylove> October21: 那个不是java的么
<October21> onlylove: adb是efl
<October21> 要是java的就好了
<October21> 我现在是x64,不想装ia2
<October21> 我现在是x64,不想装ia32
<onlylove> 高大上，我就知道hadoop的native lib分32和64
<onlylove> October21: 你啥系统，现在都是multiarch了吧
<nyfair> 度娘技术领先google10年！度娘翻译太屌了
<October21> onlylove: android的开发工具好像是32位的
<October21> 还是java6
<ssssss> October21: 效果不错...
 * nyfair 决定把中文输入法，日文输入法全换成度娘的，从此就当度娘脑残粉
<October21> onlylove: 我没理解multiarch，我用debian7
<October21> 他支持了，但我不懂multiarch
<ssssss> October21: 文章差不多就行，不然腿就麻了
<October21> ssssss: 还可以看美女哦
<October21> 添加一下
<ssssss> October21: 这到没必要
<October21> 开玩笑啦
<ssssss> October21: 现在我要看美女的话完全没有必要在网上看
<October21> 那在那里看？
<October21> 你女朋友？
<archl> October21: 别人的女朋友，他的同事
<archl> ssssss: 还是你也微信约炮
<archl> 那叫约炮吧
<nyfair> windows的multiarch不是做得很好么，SysWow64
<nyfair> booty call?
<nyfair> 微信那种玩意也叫约炮？
<nyfair> 哪天你自己换个av女头像试试你就知道了
<archl> nyfair: 你怎么约炮
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 更新13.10 sopcast ppa源 去掉ia32-libs依赖 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454461 更新13.10 sopcast ppa源 去掉ia32-libs依赖 Code: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lyc256/sopcast-player-ppa 统计信息: 发表于 由 lyc256 — 2014-01-10 12:41
<cherrot> archl: 这也能火。。烧死异性恋
<archl> cherrot: 。。。
<archl> 要兼爱啊。同性异性都不能歧视的爱。
<October21> onlylove: multiarch怎么用？
<October21> 还是要用ia32吧？
<archl> October21: 现在依靠谁都不靠谱，没有专业做桌面的社区发行版——没人投钱啊。
<October21> archl: linux deplin不是说在做桌面吗？
<archl> October21: 哦。算他们靠谱吧，不过对这里的人来说似乎不靠谱。
<archl> October21: 为什么呐。觉得其宣传或者交流方式有些奇异
<October21> 这里的人，他们又不屑于桌面
<archl> October21: 你在说谁？
<archl> October21: 除了adam
<archl> palomino|working: 破马momo
 * palomino|working momo archl 
<archl> October21: 你是　十月21和22之间出生么？
<October21> archl: 我现在就用awesome wm，没有用DE
<archl> October21: 嗯。当妈也是用
<October21> archl: 我是 Oct. 1st
<ssssss> October21: 在公司看同事
<October21> 21是我的年龄，不过我现在22了
 * ssssss 继续 momo gfrog 快转运
<October21> ssssss: 艳福不浅啊，我都在和尚庙了
<October21> 我们班才3女生
<maplebeats> archl: 嘿嘿，我买了
<ssssss> maplebeats: 媒婆买啥好东西了
<archl> maplebeats: 买了macbook　pro　retina对把
<archl> maplebeats: 万元划出去了
<maplebeats> archl: 恩，让 lainme帮代的:D
<archl> maplebeats: 哦。你小子
<maplebeats> archl: 我看了下1月的信用卡账单，我很惆怅
<flystom> 问个问题：wget如何下载这样的连接  ===>>"http://122.226.185.79/cdn.baidupcs.com/file/acc47c1e0f546d39d042ac30055a09f6?xcode=031dd2232f597a990a312cc8ea78b3e39aa35b24a8e7a186&fid=2416992255-250528-3653014136&time=1389329807&sign=FDTAXER-DCb740ccc5511e5e8fedcff06b081203-Ha%2F6Sl8GeOq3U1LgPXwknA89nwo%3D&to=cb&fm=N,B,T,t&expires=1389341088&rt=sh&r=737847141&logid=2352059351&sh=1&vuk=282335&wshc_tag=0&wsiphost=ipdbm"
<^k^> flystom: ⇪ application/octet-stream
<October21> flystom: 要加个浏览器参数
<flystom> 怎么弄
<archl> maplebeats: 没事啊。用2月的补上。
<chainone1> 需要cookie的把？
<maplebeats> archl: :(
<archl> maplebeats: 我2013年一年工资都不到1万元
<maplebeats> October21: 你们班3个女生长得怎么样
<flystom> 我查下
<maplebeats> archl: - -。
<archl> maplebeats: 媒婆
<October21> maplebeats: 一个比较胖，另外俩还好
<maplebeats> October21: 真好
 * aarch_debug 的下个笔记本要买nec或者东芝
<maplebeats> archl: `.~
<maplebeats> archl: 为啥
<October21> flystom: --user-agent="Mozilla/5.0"
<October21> flystom: 可能吧，我一直用firefox的flashgot传给wget
<perr> 谁和我解释下CPS(Continuation Programming Style)呀,谢谢了
<October21> maplebeats: 怎么好？
<maplebeats> October21: 有女生
<October21> 这也好？
<archl> maplebeats: 好奇怪的昵称你。
<October21> g maplebeats
<^k^> October21: maplebeats http://lmgtfy.com/ |maplebeats| has 8 repositories written in JavaScript, Python, and Shell. Follow their code on GitHub.
<archl> maplebeats: 你说什么为啥？
<maplebeats> archl: 我哪里奇怪了？
<flystom> 还真的可以耶 谢了
<archl> maplebeats: 因为你太普通了，所以很奇怪
<October21> flystom: 要伪装成浏览器
<archl> maplebeats: 这个理由充分？
<ssssss> aarch_debug: 你下次买本子的时候，说不定会有更好的选择了
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 恩, 所以我没有指定型号
<archl> aarch_debug: 大概很少有了。
<aarch_debug> archl: 恩.
<archl> aarch_debug: 时代变了。
<aarch_debug> archl: 暂时还没吧...
<maplebeats> archl: 充分
<archl> aarch_debug: 因为本来是做最好的给最精英的boss，结果实际是精英的boss的员工用。
<archl> aarch_debug: 员工用最好的电脑，boss其实想，员工应该和我用一样的——平板电脑就行了
<aarch_debug> archl: 不是呀, 本来就是给员工用. boss太少. 员工才多.
<archl> aarch_debug: 超轻薄的一般就是给最高阶级的用的吧那叫　CTO啥的
<aarch_debug> archl: mba之类的?
<archl> aarch_debug: 嗯。boss这词用的不对
<archl> aarch_debug: 苹果的都统一了。差异反而不明显
<aarch_debug> archl: 反正, 我就到时候买一个日系轻薄本就好了~
<archl> aarch_debug　希望你能找到　:)　但这里我抱悲观态度
<aarch_debug> archl: 我的要求其实很低, 比air轻, 配置比air高, 比air大, 比air分辨率好, 比air好看, 比air便宜. 就够了
<palomino|working> lavie z
<palomino|working> 只有这个了
<archl> aarch_debug: 。。。
<aarch_debug> palomino|working: +1
<archl> aarch_debug: 就是全秒杀　air
<aarch_debug> palomino|working: 我是nec的脑残粉
<archl> 这个意思么。。。
<aarch_debug> archl: b格不如air吧?
<palomino|working> 别的nec产品不知道,lavie z看起来挺好的 aarch_debug
<aarch_debug> archl: 没有办法参加国内的果粉和米粉的对喷
<archl> aarch_debug: 那是附加值
<aarch_debug> palomino|working: 恩, 其他的也不错
<aarch_debug> palomino|working: 你考虑一下thinkpad和海尔的笔记本, 就知道nec的还是不错了
<palomino|working> 海尔还有笔记本啊-_-
<aarch_debug> palomino|working: 有呀, 海尔/清华同方 是同一个等级的. 他们下面, 还有thinkpad
<aarch_debug> palomino|working: 再往下就是牌子都没有的本子了
<palomino|working> ....
<ssssss> 小霸王、步步高、长虹，这些笔记本厂商怎么还不出手
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 步步高不出则已, 一出绝对, 至少好过海尔!
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 当然, 不言而喻, 也会好过thinkpad
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 步步高的蓝光播放器, 价格是sony高端产品的3倍, 北美销量第一 ~
<ssssss> 。。。。。
<aarch_debug> ssssss: bbk在影音方面很有实力的
<perr> 谁和我解释下CPS(Continuation Programming Style)呀,谢谢了
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 最早解决android内核采样率换算问题的公司, 就是bbk
<ssssss> aarch_debug: 这么NB呢啊
<October21> aarch_debug: Multiarch怎么用？
<archl> aarch_debug: 真的海尔，我见到海尔笔记本还是高中英语老师，用来给我们投影电影
<aarch_debug> October21: 啥叫怎么用? 需要啥就装啥呀...
<aarch_debug> archl: 恩, 买海尔好过买thinkpad
<archl> aarch_debug: 　2005年的笔记本。。。
<October21> aarch_debug: 我现在想用adb，onlylove提示我Multiarch
<archl> aarch_debug: 好吧，我是2006年才第一次见到　thinkpad
<aarch_debug> ssssss: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.3.vxSwUI&id=26409500318&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=    你搜搜sony这种老牌播放器厂商的产品, 就知道了.
<^k^> aarch_debug: ⇪ OPPO 103 高清专业级蓝光机 DVD 蓝光影碟机 1080P高清 高清音视频 全格式支持 迈微尔芯 价格:4500.00 元
<aarch_debug> October21: 你是archlinux?
<October21> aarch_debug: debian7
<October21> stable
<aarch_debug> October21: apt-install libxxxxxxxxx:i386 ?
<aarch_debug> October21: 看你需要啥lib了
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 看看bbk的中端产品: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.25.vxSwUI&id=35281401874
<^k^> aarch_debug: ⇪ 价格:9000.00 元
<October21> aarch_debug: 还是用用上ia32吧？
<aarch_debug> October21: 现在没有ia32了
<ssssss> aarch_debug: 我就知道 bbk 的电子词典玩游戏很好
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 复读机/点读笔! 这你都不知道?!?!
<October21> aarch_debug: 有Multiarch，就抛弃了ia32库
<archl> aarch_debug: ...
<ssssss> aarch_debug: 哦哦，对，我的第一款数码产品就是bbk复读机
<October21> 各个库之间有互相依赖，还是要装上大量32位的库
<archl> October21: 自然，windows　64位很大，32位库也装
<leeeee> ==
<archl> leeeee: 小孩子。你买了pad了
<archl> leeeee: 打乒乓球？
<October21> archl: 我就是听你的建议，所以都选x64了
<leeeee> archl: 你居然是罗杰！！
<archl> October21: 对啊。只有商业的才会不给32位。
<leeeee> 买了。。
<archl> leeeee: 。你认识兔子罗杰？
<October21> archl: android的adb就只有32的
<archl> leeeee: 笨笨。
<leeeee> 你居然换了马甲
<leeeee> 真是。。。
<ssssss> cherrot 你和
<cherrot> ssssss: ?
<ssssss> cherrot: 你和罗姐合体了
<archl> leeeee: 不是啊，我这个号链接了3个昵称。统一的
<cherrot> ssssss: 生不出娃 你不用担心
<ssssss> cherrot: 啊，你做手术了？
<archl> ssssss: 死死死死死死　是你的意思么。
<aarch_debug> October21: 必须选64位.
<ssssss> cherrot: 现在放开二胎了。。
<cherrot> ssssss: 傻傻傻傻傻傻
<ssssss> 帅帅帅帅帅
<archl> ssssss　你太不聪明了
<October21> aarch_debug: 那我怎么用android的adb呢？
<October21> aarch_debug: 有替代吗？
<archl> ssssss　白白有一副皮囊。。。
<aarch_debug> October21: 搜不到吗? 我没用过debian
<archl> October21: 看　android　adb　的介绍啊。肯定有
<October21> aarch_debug: 官方只给了32位
<archl> October21: 看其　wiki
<aarch_debug> October21: 我不知道呀
<aarch_debug> October21: 我没碰过这东西
<archl> October21: 这里你是开发android　第一人？
<black_angel> 外网通过 ssh 访问内网服务器，用什么方法会更好一点呢？
<leeeee> archl: 昨天Q说他买了592台。。。
<October21> platform-tools_r19.0.1-linux.zip
<leeeee> 我惊呆了
<archl> leeeee: 他骗你
<leeeee> ==
<archl> leeeee: 反正你很好骗。
<black_angel> 花生壳？
<leeeee> 为什么大家换了马甲我都认不出呢
<archl> leeeee:  http://www.smzdm.com/
<^k^> archl: ⇪ 什么值得买 | 高性价比网购产品推荐_国内促销_海淘特价_商家优惠券
<onlylove> l5e出现了！
<archl> leeeee: 为什么我要你换呐
<aarch_debug> October21: git+https://android.googlesource.com/platform/system/core#tag=android-${pkgver}"
<aarch_debug>         "git+https://android.googlesource.com/platform/system/extras#tag=android-${pkgver}"
<aarch_debug>         "git+https://android.googlesource.com/platform/external/libselinux#tag=android-${pkgver}"
<^k^> ⇪ t: platform/system/core - Git at Google
<^k^> ⇪ t: platform/external/libselinux - Git at Google
<^k^> ⇪ t: platform/system/extras - Git at Google
<^k^> ⇪ ti: platform/system/core - Git at Google
<^k^> ⇪ ti: platform/system/extras - Git at Google
<aarch_debug> October21: 自己编译咯. 很简单的.
<archl> leeeee: 　/whois　命令就能找到基本的
<leeeee> 嗯 有道理  但是你们换了我真的就认不出了
<ssssss> 这是找到 kk 的 bug 了？
<luojie-dune> 好久不用这个　nick了
<leeeee> ==
<onlylove> leeeee: 因为常换的就那几个马甲，然后看一眼就知道大概是谁
<October21> aarch_debug: 我之前找到这个页面，但我不知道具体是那个repo
<leeeee> 我哪知道你们经常换什么啊
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 　/whois luojie-dune 你就知道
<ssssss> leeeee: 你丫也不换了 nick 么
<October21> aarch_debug: 都下的话，网速太差
<leeeee> 我的换的时候你们都知道好吧
<aarch_debug> leeeee: 我不知道啊
<leeeee> ssssss: 你才丫呢
<luojie-dune> le
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 小丫头　:)
<ssssss> leeeee: ........
<leeeee> aarch_debug: 我没见过你
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 看出来可以欺负1　ssssss 了，有眼光
<aarch_debug> leeeee: 我也是新人
<ssssss> leeeee: 好眼光
<leeeee> aarch_debug: 屁类 你都有@ 还骗我是新人
<aarch_debug> leeeee: 刚刚别人给我戴着玩玩的
<ssssss> aarch_debug: 我我加上 @ 吧
<luojie-dune> aarch_debug: ...
<leeeee> 哈哈哈哈哈
<leeeee> luojie-dune: 你给我看什么？
<leeeee> http://www.smzdm.com/
<^k^> leeeee: ⇪ 什么值得买 | 高性价比网购产品推荐_国内促销_海淘特价_商家优惠券
<leeeee> 看苹果的？
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 我也没有了呀
<ssssss> ……
<luojie-dune> 不说了
<ssssss> 你们啊
<luojie-dune> ssssss: 哦你和　jusss有关系
<onlylove> 下次找人给jusss带上，然后把你们都kick了
<ssssss> luojie-dune: 才发现么，我是 色色色色色， jusss 是 巨色色色
<leeeee> ==
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 你让我想起我给了　roylez　一次，把　freeflying　k了
<October21> aarch_debug: 我这边不能进入那个git目录查看，你可以吗？
<October21> aarch_debug: 我要确定git那个目录
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 然后roylez后来就变成长期被k的了？
<luojie-dune> ssssss: 没看出来
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 不是，然后我就没帽子了
<aarch_debug> October21: 你用的地址是?
<October21> https://android.googlesource.com/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: android Git repositories - Git at Google
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 明白？
<luojie-dune> October21: 　apt:android-tools-adb
<luojie-dune> October21: 　http://packages.debian.org/zh-cn/sid/android-tools-adb　这个不对？
<^k^> ⇪ t: Debian -- 在 sid 中的 android-tools-adb 软件包详细信息
<October21> luojie-dune: 我知道backport里有啊
<luojie-dune> 不懂。
<luojie-dune> 算了
<maplebeats> luojie-dune: 罗姐哎
<luojie-dune> maplebeats: 树果
<maplebeats> 干嘛又改名
<abineQ> maplebeats: 饭团
<luojie-dune> maplebeats: 反正都在一个帐号上，戏弄一下　leeeee
<maplebeats> abineQ: HOHO
<leeeee> 这是怎么样
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 没办法的事情啊，这个属于被队友坑了
<leeeee> 一下子都不认识的节奏
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 本来这个频道来来去去的，应该走过上千人了。
<leeeee> 哦 。。。
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 当今天买　ipad　吧
<aarch_debug> octo
<aarch_debug> October21: https://android.googlesource.com/  这个? 访问呀
<^k^> ⇪ t: android Git repositories - Git at Google
<adam8157> luojie-dune: 不买, 讨厌只有所有权没有使用权的系统
<October21> aarch_debug: 我用backort源里的了
<maplebeats> adam8157: 蛋壕，今天打折
<aarch_debug> October21: 你不是说没有64bit的?
<adam8157> maplebeats: 打折也不如港货...
<ssssss> maplebeats: 手机有打折么
<leeeee> adam8157: 你是蛋蛋？
<October21> aarch_debug: 系统的backport源里有
 * ssssss 开始围观
<maplebeats> adam8157: 港货也打折！！！
<adam8157> leeeee: 别跟他们学坏
<leeeee> ssssss: 手机降了350
<October21> aarch_debug: 官网提供的是32
<adam8157> maplebeats: 你得买的到啊
<maplebeats> adam8157:嘿嘿
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 他让lainme帮带
<leeeee> maplebeats: 是不是香港的官网也是这个价？
<adam8157> maplebeats: 而且我不会买爷
 * adam8157 说了无法接受, 你们别闹了
<maplebeats> leeeee: 不知道- -
<maplebeats> adam8157: 壕还在乎这些干嘛- -
<ssssss> 水果官网送货速度怎么样
<adam8157> maplebeats: 不是钱的问题, 妈蛋
<leeeee> 我在天猫买的。。
<leeeee> 不会被忽悠吧。。
<maplebeats> adam8157: 我的意思是，买来鄙视它，摔碎它
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 悠悠球在你面前转
<adam8157> maplebeats: 没那么多闲钱
 * maplebeats 最后还是钱的问题- -
<luojie-dune> maplebeats: 污染花镜
<leeeee> 她说24小时内发货。。
<adam8157> maplebeats: 我也不算讨厌和鄙视, 只是无法接受
<luojie-dune> maplebeats: 污染环境
<leeeee> 貌似官网也在可以免息分期
<leeeee> 所以很多人在买吧。。
<ssssss> leeeee: 能免手续费分期就好了
<luojie-dune> 哦
<adam8157> "But
<adam8157> rather than do a real 3.13 next weekend, I'll be on the road and
<adam8157> decidedly *not* opening the merge window, so I'll do an rc8 next week
<adam8157> instead, needed or not."
<adam8157> 妈蛋
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 。你加油吧
<aarch_debug> adam8157: lol~
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 大牛
<leeeee> ssssss: 能啊 你去看看 说工行和招行都可以
<ssssss> 全免？
<ssssss> 那还不错
<leeeee> 对啊
 * luojie-dune 上一次买设备是什么呃时候。
<adam8157> aarch_debug: upstream的cycle挺耽误事儿的
<leeeee> luojie-dune: 你眼睁睁看着我被忽悠？
<aarch_debug> adam8157: 但是又有什么办法呢. 这么大的工程.
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 　呃。有么？被谁？
<leeeee> ssssss: 我也想分期啊 但是没有信用卡
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 我对　苹果产品没啥研究，没想用啊。
<ssssss> luojie-dune: 恩，现如今学生不好申请卡了
<ssssss> leeeee: ^^
<luojie-dune> ssssss: ？
<ssssss> luojie-dune: 发错人
<ssssss> 如果没手续费没利息的话，倒可以考虑分一下
<luojie-dune> 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊。不想买东西买东西。
<luojie-dune> 睡觉
 * aarch_debug 求bbk出笔记本
<leeeee> aarch_debug aarch_debug 为嘛
<aarch_debug> leeeee: 喜欢这牌子.
<leeeee> ssssss: 苦逼
<ssssss> leeeee: 刚看了看，还真是免费的
<leeeee> 是吧
<leeeee> 其实降价不多 但是这个免息不错
<JuncoJet> 有大神么
<JuncoJet> 我的电脑装了打印机 不能打印
<JuncoJet> 但可以扫描
<JuncoJet> 安装步骤没有错误
<JuncoJet> cups中也有打印机的存在
<cherrot> JuncoJet: google上有方案么  没折腾过打印机
<aarch_debug> 公司的打印服务太安逸了, 一句话就配置好了, 也没折腾过...
<aarch_debug> JuncoJet: 不过, 你有自己添加打印机吗?
<JuncoJet> cherrot, 本来是下载后编译安装的 没成功，然后 HP官网下载的
<aarch_debug> JuncoJet: 你在cups里面添加打印机了嘛?
<JuncoJet> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/install/index.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: HP Linux Imaging and Printing
<wiiw> http://ruby-gnome.sourceforge.net/tutorial/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Ruby/Gtk Tutorial
<JuncoJet> lpstat -p
<JuncoJet> printer HP_LaserJet_M1005 is idle.  enabled since Fri 10 Jan 2014 01:57:37 PM CST
<JuncoJet> aarch_debug, 有的
<onlylove> m1005，好小的机器
<JuncoJet> aarch_debug, 而且我的打印机能正常扫描  但不能打印
<aarch_debug> JuncoJet: 那就不知道了@_@
<JuncoJet> onlylove, 大打印机老坏 所以装一台小的共享着 备用的
<onlylove> JuncoJet: 没玩过打印机，都是有打印服务器的……
<onlylove> JuncoJet: 惠普的驱动很坑，特别是新驱动，在windows上都坑的要死要死的
<onlylove> JuncoJet: 大概是11年的时候吧，那时候给windows装打印机，都是用旧驱动
<onlylove> JuncoJet: 至今不会玩惠普那个动态驱动
<aarch_debug> hp打印机本来就是低端货... 理光, 佳能什么的才叫打印机吧..
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 如何操作vim 解决该问题。 宏能行吗？（附图） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454463 有两个文件。 一个文件叫all.txt, 记录了所有的文件名称。 另一个文件叫search.txt. 记录了待查找的文件名称。 现在要做的是：从search.txt 中取出一个文件名。例如第一个boys00264 在all.txt 中去
<onlylove> aarch_debug: 佳能大机器没见，倒是柯尼卡不少，再就是富士
<onlylove> aarch_debug: 佳能的lbp2900和hp lj1010都是珠海同一个工厂出来的，除了壳子不一样，其他的基本可以互换
<aarch_debug> onlylove: 这就不知道了, 不过, 我们学校周边的打印店, 都是佳能和理光的
<aarch_debug> onlylove: 很快!
<JuncoJet> onlylove, 公司都是柯尼卡 各种坏…… 修好没打几张纸就有嘀嘟嘀嘟了
<ssssss> leeeee: 分不起
<ssssss> leeeee: 一月400
<ssssss> leeeee: 一月扣400工资，受不了
<JuncoJet> 感觉最坚挺的还是DC400的那台…… 公司一共有lj2420  dc400 柯尼卡282和350 这些网络打印机
<aarch_debug> ssssss: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.94.5pTQTZ&id=36508837929
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 新店开张团购,双12特价艾利和/IRIVER AK100/AK100Mk2韩行日行-淘宝网 价格:2688.00 - 4
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 你的播放器多少钱买的?
<leeeee> 不是可以24吗
<ssssss> aarch_debug: 2k
<leeeee> 一个月119啊
<ssssss> leeeee: 24好收费的好不好
<ssssss> leeeee: 24期手续费很高
<MeaCulpa> ..
<JuncoJet> - -、
<JuncoJet> 这是什么 bot？
<leeeee> 是吗 我没注意 我直接买了 而且我是在天猫买的
<ssssss> leeeee: 豪！
<ssssss> leeeee: 天毛客服不理我
<ssssss> leeeee: 我想问问发货速度和运送速度来着
<leeeee> 豪什么啊 我问过了
<onlylove> JuncoJet: 假货吧，我在家的时候，一堆柯尼卡，从来不出错，基本都是卡纸或者缺墨故障
<leeeee> 付好后24小时内发货
<leeeee> 最迟72小时内发货
<onlylove> JuncoJet: 不过我家那个店，只用原装配件
<leeeee> 根据你写的送货地址就近发货
<onlylove> JuncoJet: 据说是被兼容配件坑过，只卖原装的了
<ssssss> leeeee: 招行分 24期 8.5% 的手续费
<leeeee> ssssss: 顺丰，EMS还有一个不认识的 应该都挺快吧  我看官网有个什么镌刻服务
<leeeee> ssssss: 那就12期好了呀
<JuncoJet> onlylove, 我们公司的打印机就是反复卡纸  打几张卡了  修了 又卡了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 13.04 線上更新到 一月 27 日爲止 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454465 參閱 Ubuntu 13.04 Reaches End of Life on January 27, Get Ubuntu 13.10. http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-1 ... 4247.shtml 如果你還再使用 Ubuntu 13.04 建議立刻升級到 Ubuntu 13.10 统计信息: 发表于 由 poloshiao — 2014-01-10
<^k^>  ─> 14:38
<ssssss> leeeee: 刻字就更慢了
<onlylove> aarch_debug: 对个人存储有研究没，一小伙伴硬盘不够用了，想让我带硬盘，丫的从160换到1T，现在1T的又装满了！
<aarch_debug> onlylove: 用nas吧...
<onlylove> JuncoJet: 那就是搓纸轮和输纸机构的问题，肯定是没调好
<JuncoJet> onlylove, 让他换阵列卡啊
<onlylove> aarch_debug: 所以问你啊
<JuncoJet> onlylove, SAS硬盘适合他
<onlylove> JuncoJet: 再就纸张不好
<leeeee> ssssss: 嗯 所以我直接天猫买了 官网上写1-2个工作日内发货啊
<aarch_debug> onlylove: 西部数据, 有个3t的, 白色的, 自带百度云服务
<aarch_debug> onlylove: 国内用很赞. 关键是还便宜.
<onlylove> aarch_debug: 不行，不够用，我估计我得给他个4T的
<aarch_debug> onlylove: 其实吧, 看过的av, 删了, 就行了
<aarch_debug> onlylove: 很多人愿意留着, 都是病
<aarch_debug> onlylove: 留着也不再看了
<onlylove> aarch_debug: 丫的毛AV，BD，一个25G
<aarch_debug> onlylove: ...
<aarch_debug> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> aarch_debug: 我现在想，好在没和他说4K
<aarch_debug> onlylove: 这么清楚的av...
<JuncoJet> 一块阵列卡可以装8块盘  不包括外部的 每块2T  就有16T了
<onlylove> aarch_debug: 要是和他说了4K，我估计真的要给买个阵列了
<wiiw> 不通则痛。不下雨灰尘就大。
<aarch_debug> onlylove: http://item.yixun.com/item-1371327.html?YTAG=0.1820100001300000   这个
<onlylove> JuncoJet: 你让一个中塔放阵列卡？
<^k^> aarch_debug: ⇪ 【WD 西部数据WDBCTL0030HWT-CESN】WD 西部数据 My Cloud 3TB个人云存储设备 增加USB 3.0 瞬间扩容 WDBCTL0030HWT-CESN NAS 云存储【价格_报价_图片_行情】-易迅网
<luojie-dune> 果然是逸夫楼
<JuncoJet> 如果还是不够的话  可以接外部的驱动器
<luojie-dune> 在逸夫楼里玩游戏最好了
<luojie-dune> 逸夫楼里玩物理生物和计算机游戏
<palomino|working> 买4t的好了 onlylove
<JuncoJet> onlylove, 中塔一般两个盘位吧  还有6个放下面 就是散热差点
<aarch_debug> onlylove: ofan 用的群晖, 不过群晖太贵了
<palomino|working> 我买了4个4t的还没装满呢 onlylove
<luojie-dune> palomino|working: 哇。你都指导。
<luojie-dune> palomino|working: 你是干嘛的
<onlylove> aarch_debug: 他那AV是少数，主要是各种演唱会的各种……wondergirl的nobody的fullhd就有10个不一样的
<palomino|working> ?_? luojie-dune
<palomino|working> = = onlylove
<luojie-dune> palomino|working: 好可爱
<palomino|working> 丧心病狂啊
<onlylove> aarch_debug: 然后少女时代，还有一堆日本的，美国的
<aarch_debug> onlylove: 那就一步到位吧, 省得以后看4k, 一个演唱会200g...
<palomino|working> 趁他不注意,把一个av拖到演唱会的目录中 onlylove
<onlylove> aarch_debug: 所以啊，我准备给他买个盒子，然后以后换盘他随便
<eexpress> ✂ palomino|working ‿
<palomino|working> ... eexpress
<aarch_debug> onlylove: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.30.pQtuoG&id=35224523554
<^k^> ⇪ ti: BUFFALO/巴法络 6盘位6TB 含盘TS5600D0606-AP NAS网络存储器-淘宝网 价格:27200.00
<palomino|working> ✂怎么打出来的 eexpress
<onlylove> palomino|working: 没啥，他的AV分类很全，从东热到一本道
<onlylove> palomino|working: 从宇宙企划到神风少女
<palomino|working> 噢，无码的
<eexpress> 字符表copy
<palomino|working> 诶?我在说什么
<JuncoJet> 感觉用NAS不换算  NAS都是ARM处理器
<palomino|working> 自己攒nas
<palomino|working> 我准备回头攒一个
<palomino|working> 弄20个4t硬盘
<JuncoJet> 除了官方系统（类似固件一样升级）  其他没法玩了 连GCC都不能装
<onlylove> JuncoJet: 磁盘读写不用太好的处理器，arm够用
<JuncoJet> 公司QNAP的 NAS
<aarch_debug> palomino|working: 啥板子能插这么多?
<eexpress> 玩nas的都是av界的
<aarch_debug> JuncoJet: 公司直接买存储了.
<palomino|working> 插阵列卡呀.. aarch_debug
<palomino|working> 24口的 aarch_debug
<adam8157> eexpress: +1
<aarch_debug> onlylove: 让他直接联系hds吧.
<aarch_debug> eexpress: +1
<eexpress> 。
<aarch_debug> adam8157: hds在国内不招人.
<adam8157> aarch_debug: hds?
<aarch_debug> adam8157: 恩. 日立存储
<aarch_debug> adam8157: 国内很多医院什么的, 存医学影像原图, 都是用hds的设备
<adam8157> aarch_debug: 去hds做sales
<aarch_debug> adam8157: 你知道3楼的日立是做啥的嘛?
<aarch_debug> adam8157: 恩, sales, 我水平不够吧?
<adam8157> aarch_debug: 不知道, 当年拖鞋大裤衩T恤和他们西装革履的在一个电梯里, 别扭
<onlylove> http://item.jd.com/767357.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【铁威马(TerraMaster)F4-NAS】铁威马(TerraMaster) F4-NAS 4盘位 NAS网络存储服务器（无内置硬盘）1.6GHz 512MB DDR3 【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<aarch_debug> adam8157: lol~ 尤其是还总有日本人说日语~
<adam8157> aarch_debug: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/WorkLife/557380
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群
<onlylove> http://item.jd.com/497652.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【巴法络LS-QVL/E-AP】巴法络（BUFFALO）LS-QVL/E-AP多盘位 网络存储（无硬盘）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<aarch_debug> adam8157: 女的? 还是硕士? 去百度吧, 别来红帽
<luojie-dune> palomino|working: http://imagebin.org/285974
<eexpress> wadaxiwa? aarch_debug
<onlylove> 这个不知道几个盘的，应该是4个
<aarch_debug> eexpress: ouleiwa
<eexpress> @@
<adam8157> aarch_debug: 我还在等贵司反聘呢
<palomino|working> ... luojie-dune
<abineQ> eexpress: 大神你成手机牌子了
<abineQ> LOL
<aarch_debug> adam8157: 当了开发又如何? 还不是天天被测试人员打电话过去骂?!
<eexpress> 啥
<abineQ> 酷派大神手机
<abineQ> LOL
<adam8157> aarch_debug: ... 谁被骂了
<luojie-dune> palomino|working: 就是很可爱的字体哈
<abineQ> aarch_debug: 测试人员就是挑骨头
<eexpress> 尛驫 palomino|working
<palomino|working> .... eexpress
<luojie-dune> eexpress: ...
<luojie-dune> palomino|working: 你到底什么来头？
<abineQ> eexpress: eeee
<palomino|working> 我只是一个普通的ubuntu使用者
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 破马是土豪
<luojie-dune> palomino|working: ...
<abineQ> luojie-dune: 他不是破马么？
<palomino|working> distro[Ubuntu "saucy" 13.10]
<luojie-dune> 除了破马，他肯定拉着大车
<adam8157> palomino|working: 鄙视
<palomino|working> 证明了一下
<luojie-dune> 抢东西
<palomino|working> 没说谎
<eexpress> 他是：尛驫飝刕
<palomino|working> = = eexpress
 * palomino|working slaps ee
<lainme> 这都是什么问题
<lainme> 什么文字
<abineQ> palomino|working: 怕罗米诺
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 你没看他家里的机器都是i74770K加双泰坦的，估计如果PC有双路的主板，他能上俩i7
 * palomino|working momo abineQ 
<palomino|working> 我可没有4770k!
<luojie-dune> palomino|working: 早知道你家是　xeon
<abineQ> 哇
<palomino|working> no...
<palomino|working> 只是普通的3770k
<abineQ> 土豪xeon
<abineQ> 3770K也算是土豪了，加上啥u那个双TAITAN
<palomino|working> -_-
<adam8157> aarch_debug: 现在成天搞arm?
<aarch_debug> adam8157: 从来没搞过arm啊
<aarch_debug> adam8157: 为啥你会这么说?
<abineQ> arm要崛起的节奏
<onlylove> palomino|working: 破马是不是特希望intel出双路的PC主板
<palomino|working> 没。。
<adam8157> aarch_debug: nick
<palomino|working> cpu方面没太高需求
<aarch_debug> adam8157: 叫aarch就要玩aarch?
<aarch_debug> adam8157: 叫破马就要天天搞马?
<abineQ> palomino|working: 拿3770K过来，跟你换
<adam8157> =,=
 * aarch_debug lol~
<onlylove> palomino|working: 那就是出4显卡位的ATX板子？然后4卡交火？你要做矿机？
<abineQ> palomino|working: 反正你没那么高的要求
<palomino|working> 不要amd卡 onlylove
<palomino|working> n饭
<aarch_debug> <adam8157> aarch_debug: 现在成天搞arm?   palomino|working: 现在天天搞马?
<palomino|working> 天天搞代码！
<onlylove> palomino|working: 没啥，N卡一样
<aarch_debug> ... ...
<aarch_debug> lol~
<abineQ> palomino|working: 换个渣渣的atom给你
<luojie-dune> palomino|working: ...
<palomino|working> 自己留着吧 abineQ
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你可以创造一个用N卡的数字货币
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 哪里找那么多上当的人呀
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 12.04.4 將於 2 月 6 日 發行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454470 參閱 Ubuntu 12.04.4 Officially Arrives on February 6 http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-1 ... 4692.shtml 统计信息: 发表于 由 poloshiao — 2014-01-10 15:00
<luojie-dune> palomino|working: 来了这里就是求不安稳的
<abineQ> 现在那些数字货币快完蛋了
<abineQ> 炒作到头了
 * adam8157 缺个nexus 10或者kindle fire HDX 8.9", 求赠送
<onlylove> 去搜HDS去
<abineQ> 1000美刀的比特币
 * palomino|working 有nexus10但不赠送~~
<abineQ> palomino|working: 那借用也行啊
<palomino|working> 天天晚上得看呢
<abineQ> palomino|working: 快借来用两三年
<palomino|working> -_-
 * bluezd 缺钱，求赠送！
<palomino|working> 同缺，同求
<freeflying> palomino|working, 换ipad吧
<luojie-dune> palomino|working: 　nexus　10？
<palomino|working> 不要 freeflying
<abineQ> bluezd: 去复印
<palomino|working> 绝不自己掏钱买苹果产品是我的信条 freeflying
<palomino|working> 回头让公司给配- -
<luojie-dune> palomino|working: 。。。
<abineQ> palomino|working: 牛
<abineQ> 快过年了
<palomino|working> 嗯，我申请配个ipad air
<abineQ> 你们准备去那里旅行
<palomino|working> 被xx了。。
<abineQ> ？
<palomino|working> 我想
<palomino|working> 过年旗舰
<palomino|working> 期间*
<palomino|working> 应该是在亲戚家和自己家之间履行
<palomino|working> 旅行*
<onlylove> http://product.it168.com/detail/doc/132022/index.shtml
<palomino|working> 今天老打错字呢。。
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 日立AMS200报价,怎么样,日立AMS200去哪买-IT168产品报价
<adam8157> bluezd: ...
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux Deepin新增美国詹姆斯•麦迪逊大学镜像源 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454471 新增美国詹姆斯麦迪逊镜像.png近日，詹姆斯•麦迪逊大学公共镜像为Linux Deepin添加了镜像支持。Linux Deepin在该镜像上的软件包和ISO地址分别为： http://mirror.jmu.edu/pub/deepin ftp://mirror.jmu.edu
<^k^>  ─> /pub/deepin rsync://mirror.jmu.edu/deepin 及 http://mirror.jmu.edu/pub/deepin-cd ftp://mirror.jmu.edu/pub/deepin-cd <a cl
<bluezd> adam8157: RH 10 楼装好了，超赞啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 啧啧 搬过去?
<bluezd> adam8157: 应该不是我们
<bluezd> adam8157: hss 他们上去，超大啊
<freeflying> palomino|working, 马总买些送我们吧
<luojie-dune> palomino|working: 你是怪人
<aarch_debug> 一样大...
<palomino|working> ... freeflying
<MeaCulpa> 这破ubuntu论坛咋又登录不了
<adam8157> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/268012.htm   目测是多了稳压电路, 抵消镇流器的高压
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ [视频]飞利浦展示世界上首个无需重新布线即插即用的LED灯管_PHILIPS 飞利浦_cnBeta.COM
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 你没事登陆啥论坛啊
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 看看咯
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 好乱的论坛，给了我个新密码，又不知道哪里修改密码
<aarch_debug> ..
<aarch_debug> 擦擦擦!
<ssssss> aarch_debug: 换办公室了？
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 没有
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 我不当生物空气净化器
<ssssss> aarch_debug: ..
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 14.04 能夠取代 Windows 8.1 及 Windows XP 的 頂級 5 個理由 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454472 參閱 Top Five Reasons Why Ubuntu 14.04 Can Replace Windows 8.1 and Windows XP http://news.softpedia.com/news/Top-Five ... 4910.shtml 统计信息: 发表于 由 poloshiao — 2014-01-10 15:15
<ssssss> http://imagebin.org/285976
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 卖萌!
<ssssss> 对啊
<ssssss> aarch_debug: 苹果嫌我墨迹的时间太长了，给我卖萌了
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 你买了嘛?
<ssssss> aarch_debug: 人都给我关了
<ssssss> aarch_debug: 我同学在兰州电信，说有一个更合适的套餐
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 电信! 我爱电信!
<ssssss> aarch_debug: 恩，但是得自己去刷卡付款
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 而且是兰州的号码...
<ssssss> aarch_debug: 3G 嘛，哪里的没关系
<ssssss> aarch_debug: 你可以去分期一个 ipad mini 嘛
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 让系统显示的“全角中文引号”和垂直居中的省略号…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454473 一直以来我在字体的使用中都存在一个问题，虽然利用fontconfig字体替换机制把中文字体里的英文替换成更漂亮的英文字体，但由于中国大陆使用的双引号和单引号跟
<^k^>  ─> 英文正式出版物中所用的双引号和单引号是一样的，而且unicode编码也一样，所以连中文样式的引号和省略号也被替换成英文样式了。因为 …
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 在那儿?
<ssssss> aarch_debug: 官网
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 很便宜吗?
<abineQ> aarch_debug: tianmao
<ssssss> abineQ: 每月 222.33
<abineQ> 天猫今天是优惠
<ssssss> aarch_debug: 每月 222.33
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 看看去
<abineQ> 今天优惠
<ssssss> aarch_debug: http://www.apple.com/cn/ipad-mini/
<^k^> ssssss: ⇪ Apple - 配备 Retina 显示屏的 iPad mini
<abineQ> 要买那个128GB的
<abineQ> 才用的舒服
<abineQ> 不用紧巴巴阿
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 24个月?
<ssssss> aarch_debug: 12 啊
<abineQ> 动不动就没空间了
<abineQ> aarch_debug: 直接买
<abineQ> 今天优惠
<aarch_debug> abineQ: link
<abineQ> http://apple.tmall.com
<^k^> abineQ: ⇪ 首页-Apple Store 官方旗舰店-天猫Tmall.com-上天猫，就购了
<abineQ> 红色星期五优惠
<aarch_debug> abineQ: 跟官网一个价格呀
<abineQ> 降价啦
<abineQ> 就是今天一天
<abineQ> 明天还是照样贵
<aarch_debug> abineQ: 你说多少钱?
<aarch_debug> abineQ: 我这里看, 跟官网一个价格
<abineQ> 自己去看
<aarch_debug> abineQ: 他妈的! 我看了! 一个价格, 才让你说的
<ssssss> aarch_debug: 别说一个价格了，页面都完全一样....
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 就是呀.
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 然后 abineQ 一直不停的说, 我问他他就给巨自己去看
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 考虑中
<ssssss> abineQ: 去自己看看，页面都完全一样的
<aarch_debug> abineQ: 天猫上面多少钱?
<ssssss> 本来就一样啊
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 算了, 不买了还是.
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 没钱呀
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 你买了?
<ssssss> aarch_debug: 没有
<ssssss> aarch_debug: 我不需要pad
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 我也不需要.
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 我喜欢键盘.
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 况且, 我手机很多时候也够用了~
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 比如看av
<ssssss> aarch_debug: 咦，对哦，这是刚需
<aarch_debug> abineQ: 多少钱呀? 说呀
<aarch_debug> ssssss: nnnd, 今天可不爽了
<ssssss> aarch_debug: 怎么
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 早上起来就去开会, 一个财务部门的不停的bb说rh最近几年发展好, 市场占有率高, 销售火爆, 还积极开阔新市场.
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 然后我一直想问, 为啥我工资给降了
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 然后中午吃饭, 等了一小时才等到
<ssssss> aarch_debug: 你马上不是涨了么
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 毛, 能涨几十?
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 而且, 除夕还要上班
<aarch_debug> abineQ: 说话呀, 多少钱>!
<maplebeats> aarch_debug: 你降工资了？
<aarch_debug> maplebeats: 恩.
<maplebeats> aarch_debug: 你除夕要上班？
<aarch_debug> maplebeats: 恩
 * maplebeats 开心
<aarch_debug>  /kickban maplebeats
<aarch_debug> maplebeats: 不过, 我除夕应该直接请假吧... 我年假一天没用呢还
<aarch_debug> maplebeats: 你们除夕不用上班吗?
<adam8157> freeflying: MeaCulpa huntxu aarch_debug ssssss palomino|working http://qz.com/164834/popular-porn-search-terms-show-that-east-asia-has-a-serious-japan-fetish/
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ Popular porn search terms show that East Asia has a serious Japan fetish – Quartz
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我国的sb被鬼子带坏了不少
<aarch_debug> adam8157: 这你都能找到!!!
<aarch_debug> adam8157: 你是在进行自我研究吗?
<maplebeats> aarch_debug: 不上班
<aarch_debug> maplebeats: tx都不上?
<adam8157> aarch_debug: 偶然看到的
<maplebeats> aarch_debug: 是的
<aarch_debug> maplebeats: 我擦... 腾讯不是经常加班的?
<aarch_debug> adam8157: 喵的, rh貌似除夕还要上班!
<maplebeats> aarch_debug: 加班归加班，放假归放假
<adam8157> aarch_debug: 请假
<aarch_debug> adam8157: 我有的是pto, 请假到不是问题.
<aarch_debug> adam8157: 我就是说这公司没人性
<aarch_debug> adam8157: 腾讯这么没良心的公司都放假
<abineQ> aarch_debug: 额
<aarch_debug> abineQ: 说呀
<abineQ> TX是国内最大的财主
<abineQ> 土财主
<abineQ> 公司中的土豪
<abineQ> 钱多的可以砸死人
<ssssss> 有 porn 的标题在公司能打开么？ adam8157
<ssssss> aarch_debug: 下单木有
<ssssss> aarch_debug: 除夕上班？不是3倍工资么
<maplebeats> ssssss: 你在公司看porn？
<ssssss> 哦，除夕是工作日
<ssssss> maplebeats: adam 刚才发的链接
<aarch_debug> <aarch_debug> ssssss: 算了, 不买了还是.
<aarch_debug> <aarch_debug> ssssss: 没钱呀
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 不是早说不买了...
<maplebeats> ssssss: 被防火墙干掉了
<ssssss> 好大的延迟
<maplebeats> aarch_debug: 买啥呢
<aarch_debug> maplebeats: 节操.
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 3背工资?? 怎么可能!
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 要是这样的话, 我上!
<ssssss> aarch_debug: 错了，那是工作日
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 来了就去厕所蹲着去
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 带薪, 三倍薪水顿坑
<ssssss> ...
<luojie-dune> 青天大老爷
<luojie-dune> 要钱要钱。
<maplebeats> 我拿过4.5倍的工资
<maplebeats> 爽死了
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 在潍坊这里赚4500，包住宿，干买卖电子商品，你喜欢么。
<^k^> 新 Deepin • Linux Deepin系统更新记录(2014-01-10) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454475 linux-deepin-update-news-2014-01-10.png 昨日，Linux Deepin 2013进行了系统更新，下面是系统更新解决的部分问题与软件更新情况，供大家参考。 Bug修复 0002894：修复天气插件 0002926：鼠标精度设置不能保存 论坛反馈：系
<JuncoJet> 话说Deeepin好不好用
<ssssss> JuncoJet: 自己用用
<ssssss> maplebeats: .. 4.5 !
<maplebeats> ssssss: 连续加班12小时即可获得
<ssssss> maplebeats: 那得做过多苦逼的事情
<luojie-dune> 12306　那个，应该公开征求抓灭黄牛哈。
<ssssss> maplebeats: 那也不难啊
<JuncoJet> ssssss, 噗 不想用 电脑已经折腾过Ubuntu XUbuntu FreeBSD CentOS了
<maplebeats> ssssss: 恩，那12个小时我看了5部电影，看得我头晕眼花
<JuncoJet> 再玩硬盘要残废了
<ssssss> maplebeats: .....
<luojie-dune> maplebeats: 。。。
<luojie-dune> maplebeats: 来打　hedgewars
<maplebeats> luojie-dune: 上班呢
<dchxcrow> JuncoJet: FreeBSD 什么感觉
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 你的工作？
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 不是
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 问你觉得如何？
<JuncoJet> dchxcrow, 比Linux爽（指Arch和CentOS）
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 我觉得可以啊……就看累不累了，我在北京才6K呢
<dchxcrow> JuncoJet: 是么，我都想试一把了
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 累，经常在电脑前taobao买东西，ebay卖东西，
<JuncoJet> dchxcrow, 不过遇到头疼的就是 Ports和 Pkg 都编译不过 或者编译过了装了运行不了的程序，比如MySQL
<onlylove> dchxcrow: 我觉得FreeBSD除了驱动略悲剧，其他的还好
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 自己测试各种硬件，而且未必保证入职
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 淘宝买，ebay卖？
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 自己测试硬件？
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 或者你去别的地方买各种东西去美国卖，
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 自己调研市场
<JuncoJet> dchxcrow, 不过不稳定 相比CentOS比他强多了 FreeBSD 显卡出现点问题什么的都会导致死机
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 就是这个工作本质
<dchxcrow> onlylove: freebsd 驱动悲剧了，那还搞个毛啊
<onlylove> luojie-dune: ……我不喜欢倒腾东西
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 那就算了　.
<onlylove> dchxcrow: 不考虑驱动的话，没啥不稳定的
<onlylove> dchxcrow: 很多网络服务器用的BSD
<onlylove> dchxcrow: BSD的网络驱动比linux好，负载能力好
<onlylove> dchxcrow: 但是PC就没那么幸运了
<onlylove> dchxcrow: 所以这个看需求
<dchxcrow> onlylove: 有空折腾一下，不过也只能在笔记本上，感觉悲剧的可能性会很打
<onlylove> dchxcrow: 虚拟机吧，驱动的问题如果真悲剧了，真心不好玩
<aarch_debug> onlylove: 网络驱动不会比linux好. 网络层的协议栈写的好还有可能.
<luojie-dune> BSD 除了网络还有其他地方研究么？
<aarch_debug> luojie-dune: 不少呢.
<aarch_debug> luojie-dune: 比如securelevel
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 我不知道了，我知道最多的就是BSD在网络和server上的应用，其他地方不知道
<luojie-dune> aarch_debug: 饿。看不到新闻
<luojie-dune> aarch_debug: 还是网络相关阿
<aarch_debug> luojie-dune: 不是, 跟网络毫不相关
<aarch_debug> luojie-dune: 是内核态的安全机制.
<aarch_debug> luojie-dune: 用来保护内核态的
<October21> luojie-dune: 对pc的在支持很差，没驱动
<luojie-dune> aarch_debug: 呃。不知道。
 * luojie-dune 没研究过，失礼了
 * aarch_debug 表示自己没用过bsd. 
<abineQ> JuncoJet: 你去用用就知道了
 * luojie-dune 相信世界人都变成点好玩。
<ssssss> aarch_debug: 你们开会还要听财务人员吧喇叭啦？
<abineQ> aarch_debug: BSD很少人用
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 一个外国的, 财务部门的大佬, 刻意跑过来给我们讲rh的发展
<aarch_debug> abineQ: 跟我说这个干嘛?
<aarch_debug> abineQ: 你先跟我说说, 天猫比官网便宜多少钱?
<abineQ> 你不是说没没用BSD么？
<abineQ> aarch_debug: 没空逛
<luojie-dune> aarch_debug: 他相信你们中有人会成为中国RH最阴险的人
<abineQ> aarch_debug: 你喜欢在哪里买都一样
<aarch_debug> luojie-dune: 好吧~
<JuncoJet> bsd不行 渣稳定性
<abineQ> 美军据说用的RH系统最多
<JuncoJet> 我兼容机上装的  只运行mysql squid sshd 每10多天就会死机
<abineQ> 现在RH把CentOS也给收了
<October21> JuncoJet: bsd对硬件的支持比linux还差
<abineQ> Linux将迎来新的发展高峰期
<JuncoJet> October21, 恩 我装的电脑没声卡驱动= = 装完系统竟然没声卡  Linux装完 好歹还有个声卡的
<abineQ> 因为有一大波的STEAM游戏主机的推波助澜
<October21> 60 OS 出来了
<October21>  960 OS 出来了
<wiiw> 860
<adam8157> 760
<abineQ> JuncoJet: 服务器不声卡也行
<aarch_debug> JuncoJet: 现在都hda了. linux的声卡驱动很好写 . bsd不了解.
<aarch_debug> 660
<abineQ> 960那个也是Linux核心来的
<October21> 历时十五载啊
<abineQ> 吹的
<wiiw> 15天
<October21> 我是看笑话的
<abineQ> 有5年算牛的了
<October21> abineQ: 你看到有个都江堰系统没
<JuncoJet> aarch_debug, Linux有两大全能声卡 alsa和 openoss
<abineQ> 15年前他们都在玩泥巴
<aarch_debug> JuncoJet: alsa是完整框架. 不是声卡.
 * aarch_debug oss也不是声卡. 
<abineQ> 在虚拟机上的声音效果超烂
<JuncoJet> aarch_debug, 是么 反正装完一般肯定可以驱动的了声卡
<abineQ> 现在的独立声卡都成稀有古董了吧
<adam8157> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=163776   一晃七年了都 aarch_debug huntxu
<^k^> ⇪ t: [教学帖]PulseAudio,ESD和ALSA,OSS的关系... - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz:xeoc
<October21> mienfield.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Minefield, HTML5 Massively Multiplayer Online Minesweeper (@ mienfield.com)
<JuncoJet> abineQ, 屌丝电脑上还有块独立声卡
<abineQ> USB？
<aarch_debug> adam8157: esd!!!
<JuncoJet> abineQ, cmedia  cmi87xx的声卡
<abineQ> 还是那种PCI接口的？
<aarch_debug> adam8157: 这文章好老了
<adam8157> aarch_debug: 嗯 我当年写的, 现在看还是有点点不对的地方
<JuncoJet> abineQ, PIC的  cmi8738
<aarch_debug> adam8157: xeoc? 是你?
<abineQ> aarch_debug: 额，再过10年
<abineQ> 你们在哪里
<adam8157> aarch_debug: 可能是吧
<yunfan> adam8157: 那就过去改正阿 然后我们给你挖出来炒作 说找到一个极品it男 对待工作特别认真 亲自改正了一个7，8年前的小错误
<aarch_debug> adam8157: 最近几年用linux的, 估计都没碰过oss了... 难道我都已经老了?
<aarch_debug> 我觉得还是声道的问题,本人开启多声道后就没有混音不正常的情况   ---   声道....
<abineQ> hblaw这个是2005年注册的
<adam8157> yunfan: 你猜是it男
<adam8157> 才
<ssssss> yunfan, adam8157 lol
<ssssss> luojie-dune: 你混论坛好早哦
<yunfan> adam8157: 逮住机会就上阿
<October21> http://mienfield.com/
<^k^> October21: ⇪ Minefield, HTML5 Massively Multiplayer Online Minesweeper
<yunfan> October21: 什么游戏 扫雷么
<October21> 嗯
<yunfan> 扫雷多人玩有啥意思
<October21> 这不是多人，是全球
<adam8157> gfrog: 我比较好奇最小的礼品是啥
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 移动硬盘无法挂载，提示找不到分区信息 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454476 如题。 别人写入文件后，发过来。发现无法挂载。 sudo fdisk -l 显示如下 QQ图片20140110161138.jpg sudo parted -l 显示如下 QQ截图20140110160257.jpg mount 指定ext4/ext3/ext2均提示失败，dmesg提示找不到分区信
<^k^>  ─> 息。 已经是第二次了== 求解 PS：第一次时尝试用fsck修，但忘记加参数p和y，等了很久也没结束…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 cwjbeyond — 2014-01 …
<JuncoJet> 全球扫雷吊炸
<October21> 1 anonymous 249311
<October21> 7 默言 98020
<leeeee> ubuntu版魅族MX3
<October21> 8 坑王之王 88438
<leeeee> 是什么
<October21> 13 bug才是本体！ 78048
<October21> 这字体让我看不懂啊
<JuncoJet> 这扫雷怎么玩啊
<JuncoJet> 为什么点了之后 就成为一个一个方块的滚动条了
<onlylove> abineQ: 独立声卡成为稀有古董，你确定？别闹，SB一个5.1的卡500多呢，还是USB的
<October21> 可能要注册一下
<onlylove> abineQ: 乐之邦还在出新品呢
<October21> luojie-dune: 你看过没？
<JuncoJet> onlylove, 你的是创新SB卡
<abineQ> 创新还没倒闭啊
<onlylove> JuncoJet: 唉，不就是sound blaster么……
<onlylove> abineQ: ATI和nvidia还没倒闭呢
<abineQ> 独立声卡声卡业界的霸主
<onlylove> abineQ: 有集成显卡，要独立的做啥
<JuncoJet> onlylove, 可以装KS驱动的 各种插件 音效处理
<onlylove> abineQ: 有集成网卡，要独立的做啥
<abineQ> ATI已经销声匿迹了
<JuncoJet> onlylove, kX
<October21> JuncoJet: 可以点，不过很慢
<onlylove> JuncoJet: 创新那个卡，我也就看看，摸都不敢摸
<abineQ> NVdia还能撑多久？
<abineQ> 现在除了那些专门录制音乐的人
<onlylove> abineQ: 能撑多久不知道，反正独显现在活得好好的，独立声卡和网卡也活得好好的
<onlylove> abineQ: 听说过82576没
<onlylove> abineQ: killer2000
<abineQ> 才会想去买独立声卡了
<onlylove> abineQ: 错了，买独立声卡的大有人在
<abineQ> onlylove: 额。Killer2000
<abineQ> 是技嘉主板上有这个
<abineQ> 给那些游戏玩家的
<yunfan> onlylove: 现在按摩点不是卖显卡送cpu么
<October21> JuncoJet: 速度太慢了，不好判断
<October21> 我现在-458了
<October21> 我现在-488了
 * adam8157 说好的merge呢?
<freeflying> adam8157, 蛋蛋
<adam8157> freeflying: 猴总
<aarch_debug> 创新的声卡, 其实也就一般. k歌还可以. 很多比创新便宜的声卡的
<gfrog> adam8157: 目前在我手里
<gfrog> adam8157: 你要不要我可以收购。
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥玩儿?
<gfrog> adam8157: 待会儿你就知道了
<adam8157> gfrog: 透露下嘛
<abineQ> http://www.raywenderlich.com/44918/raspberry-pi-airplay-tutorial
<gfrog> adam8157: 再过办小时你就知道了，着毛线急
<adam8157> gfrog: 还有一小时吧
<^k^> abineQ: ⇪ Raspberry Pi Airplay Tutorial | Ray Wenderlich
<adam8157> gfrog: 透露下嘛
<gfrog> adam8157: 5点开餐就可以去
<ssssss> aarch_debug: 刚才那个，工行卡居然可以分24期
<abineQ> gfrog 你们两个？
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 所以你买了?
<ssssss> aarch_debug: 我没工行卡，有一个朋友要借给我用，我没敢
<ssssss> aarch_debug: 我没信心活24个月
<adam8157> gfrog: 我做好拿人人都有的礼品的准备了 透露下嘛 cc freeflying
<adam8157> ssssss: 务实
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 其实mini挺好的.
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 但是. 我不需要.
<leeeee> ssssss: 我要有人借我卡我也买
<ssssss> leeeee: 我不敢借
<abineQ> aarch_debug: air更好
<adam8157> leeeee: 你给我钱 我给你买
<aiya>  问下X8DTL-3这板子谁用过
<aarch_debug> abineQ: air好在哪儿?
<adam8157> 哎呀, 没有
<ssssss> leeeee: 24个月，一直欠别人钱不爽
<ssssss> leeeee: 欠银行的还好说
<freeflying> adam8157, 透露啥啊
<abineQ> aarch_debug: 在店里
<leeeee> adam8157: 你去香港买？
<aarch_debug> abineQ: 我问你好在哪儿?
<adam8157> freeflying: 人人都有的礼品
<leeeee> 还是卡？
<abineQ> aarch_debug: 看错了
<freeflying> adam8157, 拿东西了
<abineQ> aarch_debug: 结果回复错了，air的屏幕更大
<aiya> 我U盘装的centos grub都没问题  在其他主板上都可以正常启动  就是X8DTL-3F 这主板启动不鸟
<aarch_debug> abineQ: 一堆屏幕大的呢, 我笔记本也屏幕大
<ssssss> freeflying: 快晒出来
<leeeee> ssssss: 是的
<aiya> 不知道是什么原因造成的？
<leeeee> abineQ: 你个骗子
<abineQ> aarch_debug: 嗯。屏幕大看的字提舒服一点
<freeflying> ssssss, 魅族MX3
<aiya> 上午到现在还没解决0.0 急死了
<abineQ> leeeee: ？
<ssssss> freeflying: 膜拜！
<aarch_debug> abineQ: 那我笔记本更好了?
<freeflying> ssssss, 蛋蛋的桌子上现在摆了一堆
<aarch_debug> freeflying: 羡慕!!!!!!!!!!
<aarch_debug> freeflying: 我也想要!!!!
<ssssss> freeflying: 羡慕啊
<bluezd> adam8157: 你们除夕放假吗 ?
 * adam8157 "I'll plan to merge" maintainer说话真有水平....
<abineQ> aarch_debug: iPad的字体有时真的好小
<adam8157> bluezd: 必须不放
<abineQ> aarch_debug: 看着很费劲
<freeflying> adam8157, will plan to
<freeflying> ?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: plan 还要将来时...你被忽悠了
<freeflying> 尼玛这是啥情况啊
<aarch_debug> adam8157: post多久了?
<luojie-dune> ssssss: 因为当时装上了几天就碰上问题，去　linuxquestions.org 问了n遍，又去ubuntu　forum就找到了　ubuntu-cn
<adam8157> freeflying: 限制过快上涨的势头
<luojie-dune> October21: 看什么
<aarch_debug> adam8157: 我有个一个月前跟我说applied, thanks的, 现在还没影呢
 * adam8157 反正意思就是ACK 然后等
<adam8157> aarch_debug: 去-next看
<aarch_debug> adam8157: 应该在了, 不去看了...
<adam8157> aarch_debug: 子模块的 -next
<October21> luojie-dune: http://mienfield.com/
<^k^> October21: ⇪ Minefield, HTML5 Massively Multiplayer Online Minesweeper
<leeeee> abineQ: 你不是买了592台吗
<abineQ> leeeee: 买个鬼
<aarch_debug> adam8157: 恩, 应该是在了.
<leeeee> adam8157: 蛋蛋你买好了》
<abineQ> leeeee: 说超过库存了
<abineQ> 根本就没有那么多
<leeeee> abineQ：你个大骗子
<aarch_debug> adam8157: ä½ å¿«.
<adam8157> aarch_debug: 我啥都不知道
<abineQ> leeeee: 额
<ssssss> leeeee: 你危险了
<leeeee> 干嘛。。
<ssssss> leeeee: 你跟 adam8157 打个招呼看看
<leeeee> adam8157: 蛋蛋哥~~~
<ssssss> leeeee: 会有惊喜
<leeeee> 确定不是惊吓吗
<adam8157> leeeee: 别学坏 警告一次 ssssss 就是你下次的下场
<leeeee> ==
<abineQ> ssssss: 捏捏
<ssssss> 我擦！没来及改 nick
<leeeee> 好大的惊喜
<abineQ> ssssss: 快改imtxc
<ssssss> adam8157: 教唆不能当主犯对待啊
<adam8157> ssssss: 我是个不讲理的人
<ssssss> V_V
 * aarch_debug 我是个有原则的人. 
<nyfair> 你们更年期到了？
<aarch_debug> nyfair: 你多大?
<leeeee> == 那么萌的昵称
<leeeee> 多好啊
<nyfair> aarch_debug: 17
<ssssss> leeeee: ...
<aarch_debug> nyfair: 恩.
<leeeee> 再说 我们是兄妹你怎么忍心踢我
<adam8157> aarch_debug: 我都21了 老了
<aarch_debug> adam8157: 我最小, 我20
<adam8157> aarch_debug: 虚岁
<aarch_debug> adam8157: ..
<aarch_debug> adam8157: 呸!
<leeeee> == 个么是蛋蛋弟？忧愁？ 才21呢
<CyrusYzGTt> 我最老， 奔三了
<palomino|working> .... adam8157
<aarch_debug> adam8157: 你是89年的! 你以为我不知道! 你丫都工作两年了!
<adam8157> leeeee: 你也信?
<leeeee> 为啥不信
<aarch_debug> 手抖了一下
<palomino|working> 小手一抖，adam爽了2次
<ssssss> freeflying: 赞！
<ssssss> freeflying: 继续继续
 * palomino|working 轻抚 freeflying 
<leeeee> ssssss: 你赞毛 买了没
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿。
<gfrog> adam8157: 走啊走啊
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<ssssss> leeeee: 没有
<October21> 短短一分钟就变天了
<adam8157> gfrog: 不是1750么
<leeeee> ssssss: 被天猫骗了 没发货还，，
<ssssss> leeeee: 没那么快
<leeeee> 卧槽！！
<leeeee> 发货了！！！
<leeeee> 明天就能拿到的节奏啊~~跳跳
<aarch_debug> leeeee: 买啥了?
<ssssss> leeeee: 土豪金？
<leeeee> mini啊 我不换手机
<aarch_debug> 没兴趣.
<October21> leeeee: 什么mini
 * aarch_debug 喜欢诺基亚1520.
<aarch_debug> htc mini
<October21> 唉
<leeeee> 噗  我的诺基亚只要不坏我就让它这样苟延残喘
<leeeee> October21: mini2
<October21> 什么mini2
<aarch_debug> htc mini2
<October21> g htc mini2
<^k^> October21: htc mini2 http://lmgtfy.com/ Compare |HTC| Desire C VS Samsung GALAXY |mini 2| full specifications side by side. See the common features and the differences that make them better or |...|
<leeeee> == 我敲你
<October21> 火腿肠 mini 2
<ssssss> aarch_debug: 你的手机也3k多吧？
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 对.
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 那会儿nokia只有920, 1020还在宣传中. 不过920当时已经比我的手机便宜了.
<maplebeats> adam8157: 你21？
<leeeee> 怎么办。。我只习惯用按键的手机。。。
<maplebeats> aarch_debug: 你20？
<adam8157> maplebeats: 虚岁 实际20
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 碍于软件太少, 就没考虑... 其实现在想想, 还是相机重要. 别的功能....
<ssssss> aarch_debug, leeeee , luojie-dune 对了，给7、8岁的外甥女买啥礼物好
<adam8157> maplebeats: 而且生日很小
<aarch_debug> maplebeats: 还没过生日呢, 到1/21 才20
<ssssss> adam8157: ..
<maplebeats> adam8157:  aarch_debug 你们两个是一对吧？
<leeeee> == 我外甥女我给她买啥都喜欢。。 上次买的是叠叠高抽抽乐
<maplebeats> 装嫩是这么装的么
<leeeee> 但是她爸妈不陪她玩 总是我陪她玩 买书也不错。。
<aarch_debug> 候总给我们发信好, 说可以ban掉 maplebeats 了.
<October21> maplebeats: 你指导一下
<aarch_debug> leeeee: 你不是买了mini给她了嘛?
<ssssss> aarch_debug: 你们的帽子都给人没收了
<maplebeats> aarch_debug: 凭什么
<leeeee> 嗯 是啊 准备给她玩
<ssssss> aarch_debug: 下次再t我直接给你们摘掉
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 没了就没了. 有帽子不用  ==  没帽子
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 又不是钱
<ssssss> 摘了，发给我
<aarch_debug> ssssss: ...
<aarch_debug> http://www.okhqb.com/item/1000102927.html   好贵呀
<^k^> aarch_debug: ⇪ Nokia/诺基亚 Lumia 1520 大陆行 支持PureView技术和人脸识别功能 同时拍摄一张1600万像素照片和保存一张500万像素照片用于分享 还搭载最新版本的WP8 GDR3系统 6英寸1920 x 1080IPS屏幕 四核CPU 中国红32G 大陆行【价格 行情 报价 正品】 - 华强北商城
<aarch_debug> 不过看上去很赞的样子!
<maplebeats> lainme: 我换了500港币来见你- -不知够不够
<ssssss> aarch_debug: wp 的 app 不是说要多少有多少么
<maplebeats> ssssss: wp每天都有更新
<ssssss> maplebeats: 银行里面直接能兑换HK$ 么
 * maplebeats 有两个软件，我已经连续每天更新一个月了
<maplebeats> ssssss: 能
<ssssss> maplebeats: 除了刷车票的软件，别的软件我没有这么更新过
<ssssss> maplebeats: 别的币种呢
<maplebeats> ssssss: 不知道，我只换过港币
 * ssssss 没见过外币啊
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 去香港, 到了之后再换就行.
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 那边换啥都给你.
<ssssss> aarch_debug: 我就是打算看看外币是啥样
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 葡币什么的, 都可以.
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 我有呀!
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 刀和港币都有!~
<ssssss> aarch_debug: 台湾刀呢
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 有硬币
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 没有纸币
<ssssss> 好吧
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 但是李老板肯定有
<adam8157> aarch_debug: http://imagebin.org/285988
 * adam8157 我的实体外币都清了
<ssssss> 我次哦
<aarch_debug> adam8157: ... ... ....
<ssssss> 跟光标的头衔一样多
<adam8157> gfrog: freeflying_away http://imagebin.org/285988
<adam8157> ssssss: 就是模仿他
<aarch_debug> adam8157: 怎么不写上你是这个频道的op
<adam8157> aarch_debug: ssssss http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/561ee475jw1eceftnectij20cg264tjm.jpg
<ssssss> aarch_debug: 必须写十佳op
<aarch_debug> adam8157: 恩. 看过了.
<October21> a
<October21> aarch_debug: 可以翻译一下吗？
<October21> adam8157: 可以翻译一下吗？
<aarch_debug> October21: 翻译啥?
<October21> aarch_debug: 发错了
<October21> 李老板的头衔看不懂
 * maplebeats 今天去中国银行换500块港币的时候被银行职员鄙视了
<maplebeats> 500也好意思换。。
<adam8157> ssssss: aarch_debug maplebeats http://imagebin.org/285990
<adam8157> maplebeats: 我换2K台币都没人鄙视我
<ssssss> maplebeats: 你就说找你行长来，2000w 今天取现
<adam8157> ssssss: 换汇要预约 乖
<maplebeats> adam8157: 这玩意是啥
<adam8157> maplebeats: guangbiao-style business card
<ssssss> 就说急用，灰常急
<October21> zoo keeper
<October21> 有什么特殊的意思吗？
<ssssss> adam8157: 换一些非主流国家货币的话去哪里换
<adam8157> ssssss: 中国银行最全, 否则持美元落地换
<ssssss> adam8157: 这样啊
<ssssss> 名片没照片怎么行
<October21> 反面吧？
<ssssss> 还是标哥的头衔霸气
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 是么？
<ssssss> 国内最有影响力的拆卸工
<leeeee> 好。。撑。。。
<adam8157> luojie-dune: ?
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 换汇需要预约么？
<ssssss> leeeee: ？
<adam8157> luojie-dune: 需要
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 呃。哪里的规矩呃。。。
<leeeee> 吃饭啊 你们还没吃？
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 你有人做饭吧。。。
<leeeee> 没有 寝室就我一个人了 TT
<leeeee> 嘉里大通快么 我以为发的顺丰 貌似不是
<aarch_debug> 没听说过的快递都是...
<leeeee> ？
<luojie-dune> ssssss: 我买过的东西——彩笔，球，魔方，涂色书，空白绘画本
<leeeee> 我也没听过啊。。
<ssssss> leeeee: 你在哪个城市
<luojie-dune> ssssss: 你可以买更古怪的东西，
<leeeee> 上海啊
<ssssss> luojie-dune: 你买的这些东西不古怪啊
<leeeee> 我也觉得超级正常
<ssssss> leeeee: 或许是本地的市内速递啥的
<ssssss> leeeee: 同城快递之类的
<leeeee> g 嘉里大通
<^k^> leeeee: 嘉里大通 http://lmgtfy.com/ Logistics service provider offers services ranging from supply chain management to customised e-commerce solutions.
<luojie-dune> ssssss　leeeee 　礼物么。不知道有什么好了
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  17:37 
<ssssss> luojie-dune: 额，还在那个话题呢啊....
<luojie-dune> 算了
<luojie-dune> 不知道
<leeeee> 我给我外甥女买过一件连体的超级萌的兔子睡衣
<leeeee> 可是她没穿过 上厕所不方便。。。
<leeeee> 这才叫奇怪的
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 。。。
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 能买的东西酒那么多几种
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 可以买橡皮泥
<leeeee> == 是啊 我上次买了两只小熊 外甥女和她弟弟一人一个 都挺喜欢的
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 电影票
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 哦。我还买过饭碗
<leeeee> == 哈哈哈哈哈
<leeeee> 太好笑了吧也
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 你可以买个烤箱给她
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 买台电脑也行啊
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 哈哈你有　平板了
<leeeee> 不是我要买啊 是ssssss要送
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 哦。我买了一个绘图显示器给我妹　15寸的用笔的显示器
<leeeee> 果然是你的风格
<luojie-dune> ssssss: 可以买铲子和园林工具一套
<ssssss> luojie-dune: 这。。。
<leeeee> 我买过书 存钱罐 衣服 玩偶，基本上我觉得她用得着或可能喜欢就会给她买
<ssssss> luojie-dune: 她在农村，每天接触这些
<luojie-dune> ssssss: 小女孩啊。
<luojie-dune> ssssss: 买遥控直升飞机
<luojie-dune> ssssss: 越野车。
<luojie-dune> ssssss: 不行的话双线竞技运动风筝
<luojie-dune> ssssss: 那些就贵了
<ssssss> luojie-dune: 恩
<ssssss> aarch_debug: 还不下班？
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 这就走
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 任务重呀
<luojie-dune> ssssss: 简单点。就给平板电脑呗。300元
<ssssss> aarch_debug: 去金钱豹看看他们在分什么好玩的
<aarch_debug> ssssss: nnn,
<aarch_debug> ssssss: 啥来的?
<ssssss> aarch_debug: 当当他们不是去金钱豹分脏了么。。。
<aarch_debug> c家去金钱豹了?
<aarch_debug> 哦.
<leeeee> 我本科室友自己开公司了 。。还做线上销售了竟然。。
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 17:48 新年快乐 : 20.258天
<perr> 吃饭吃饭..
<abc_> perr, 这么早
<perr> 6点了
<ssssss> leeeee: 你什么时候毕业
<abc_> perr, 高中党表示还在上课
<perr> abc_: 要是可以,我愿意和你换换...
<abc_> perr, 擦，院长死的早。。
 * perr 想重温高中的幸福生活
<abc_> perr, 幸福个毛线
<abc_> T_T 每天睡5个小时，就快疯掉了。。
<leeeee> 6月份哪 我昨天投简历 居然要填高考分数。。这什么公司啊
<luojie-dune> abc_: 哦。厉害啊。
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 那就别管他们了呗。。。
 * perr 怀念和同桌下五子棋的日子
<abc_> luojie-dune, 。。。
<leeeee> 高中很好啊 多单纯
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 。。。
<leeeee> 哈哈啊哈 大家都下五子棋啊
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 等高中同学告诉我的时候，我才知道单纯的就是我而已
<leeeee> 我最喜欢听我同学讲小说
<abc_> perr, 竟然没有老师管
<leeeee> 我们那还蛮单纯的 谈恋爱的都没有高中
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 我当时都不知道有女同学猎男。
<abc_> leeeee, 。。我都就女朋友了
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 前一段时间才有人告诉我
<perr> abc_: 一边下一边听讲,实际上就是偶尔抬抬头
<ssssss> perr: 擦！
<ssssss> perr: 难道你是我同桌！
<luojie-dune> perr: 呃。我也下五子棋，不过是在高一
<ssssss> perr: 咱们打没打过升级？
<luojie-dune> 然后我发明了四子棋和六子棋
<leeeee> 哈哈哈哈哈6s你要不改名为5s吧~~~
<abc_> perr, 坐最后一排就是好
<perr> ssssss: 不至于吧....
<luojie-dune> 所以就玩4种，黑白　五子　六子　和　四子棋哈
<sssss> leeeee: 这你都数了， l5e
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 改名　eeeeee吧
<leeeee> 土豪！！！！我能和你做朋友吗？sssss
<leeeee> luojie-dune: 6E是个什么玩意儿
<luojie-dune> 土豪？
<sssss> leeeee: 你是个好人，可是我现在还是觉得学习最重要，我不想耽误你
<luojie-dune> ？
<leeeee> 5S啊，，，
<luojie-dune> 5S？
<leeeee> 不是土豪么
<leeeee> 罗杰你真是最笨的兔子吧？
<luojie-dune> 6 enegy
<luojie-dune> energy
<leeeee> sssss: 卧槽！！！！
<abc_> 亲一个，亲一个，亲一个。。。
<abc_> 。。额。。
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 傻傻的姑娘
<luojie-dune> cherrot: 兔子，有人找
<luojie-dune> 兔子果然垂拉耳朵在工作么
<leeeee> luojie-dune: 我是汉纸好吧 话说高中从来没坐过最后一排 基本是座位自选啊
<leeeee> 后面超级吵  我不选。。
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 哦。你们真奇怪啊。
<luojie-dune> 后排才不吵吧
<abc_> 我们从后排开始挑。。
<luojie-dune> 挑啥？
<chainone1> 1234567890987654321
<luojie-dune> 水饺？
<abc_> luojie-dune, 座位
<luojie-dune> abc_: 还挑座位？
<luojie-dune> 怪事。
<maplebeats> 谁知道哪儿有tornado写的博客系统
<leeeee> 后排吵啊 我们班不爱学习的才后排 而且会有人讲小话。。
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 我们都不爱学习
<abc_> luojie-dune, 高中大部分都这样
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 坐在后排的都看书
<leeeee> 对啊 月考考完就按名次自己去找喜欢的位置
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 那是高三？
<chainone1> 你们都是学生还是码农？
<leeeee> 是啊。。。
<luojie-dune> 哦。高三我都忘记了
<leeeee> 码农曾经也是学生啊
<aiya> 下班闪人咯
<abc_> chainone1, 高三学子
 * maplebeats 下班就能走人，好幸福
<luojie-dune> maplebeats: 你也可以啊
<leeeee> 我最讨厌坐第一排 被老师口水淹死 被粉笔灰呛死
<chainone1> 现在高三，而且还玩irc的比较少吧
<abc_> chainone1, 确实少
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 我只有大学才第一排
<abc_> chainone1, 我就发现我一个
<leeeee> http://www.newsmaxhealth.com/MKTNews/Brownstein-cancer-video-documentary/2013/02/11/id/489887?promo_code=14D15-1
<^k^> leeeee: ⇪ Dr. Brownstein Reveals the Warning Signs that May Mean You Have Cancer on This Video Documentary
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 简单地说，因为大学没有复习，很好。
<chainone1> 我都工作5年多了，羡慕...
<luojie-dune> chainone1: 呃呃呃
<leeeee> 大学坐一排 除了个别学霸 基本都是快上课才来的或者是迟到的
<sssss> 唉，真羡慕你们
 * sssss 高一党表示你们真幸福
<leeeee> 唉，真羡慕你们
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 。。。
<chainone1> ...我是老人了
<leeeee> 考试更加不用说了 后排居多
<abc_> 都在羡慕啥？
<chainone1> 以为只有老人才玩irc
<leeeee> 我在羡慕工作的人
<sssss> 对啊
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 怎么会。。好吧，教室结构不同啊，我去的地方门都是在后面的。
<chainone1> 现在年轻人都twitter snapchat weibo wechat了
<sssss> 我羡慕你们年龄大的人
 * luojie-dune 谁都没法羡慕
 * leeeee 突然想起过年同学结婚还要给份子钱，还是把平板退了吧。。
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 笨蛋。
<sssss> leeeee: ...
<leeeee> T^T
<palomino|working> .....
<chainone1> 你们家里有dedicated linux server running么？
<leeeee> 现在跟客服说还来得及么
<palomino|working> 随1个平板的份子啊...
<sssss> leeeee: 改 qq 签名啊
<sssss> 签名改成 ：安利公司不是个销售公司，而是个自由企业，安利公司的经营理念就是：“家庭、自由、奖励、希望”四大基石。
<palomino|working> LOL
<palomino|working> 这个段子
<sssss> lol
<sssss> leeeee: 退的话应该来得及
<sssss> leeeee: 你已经付款了？
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 还不发作。。。
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 你到底要到什么程度才能生气
<luojie-dune> palomino|working:
<abc_> ^k^, 几点放学
<^k^> abc_, 有多少？ 18:11 新年快乐 : 20.242天
<luojie-dune> abc_: 又欺负机器人
<leeeee> 我是凌晨买的呀 都发货了啊
<leeeee> 生什么气？
<luojie-dune> pity: p姐
<leeeee> http://w3.newsmax.com/newsletters/brownstein/video_cancer_prevention.cfm?promo_code=14D15-1
<^k^> leeeee: ⇪ 5 Signs You'll Get Cancer
<leeeee> 这个是听写么
<abc_> luojie-dune, 哈哈哈，可幽默了
<sssss> leeeee: 收到也能退啊
<leeeee> sssss: T^T
<abc_> yo 还有五分钟放学
<leeeee> luojie-dune: 还没下班？
<sssss> 公司要断网了，撤
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> byebye
<luojie-dune> 0
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 。。。我不上班。
<leeeee> == 那你干嘛..
<luojie-dune> palomino|working: 破马
<palomino|working> ....
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 我是浪费社会的人
<luojie-dune> palomino|working: 没走啊。小马哥
 * luojie-dune 为什突然调戏　palomino|working
 * palomino|working 反调戏
 * palomino|working 以低智力击破调戏者的成就感
<leeeee> ...
<perr> 干点啥好呢??....
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 对于可以欺负的，我会想，到底是什么限度呐？
<perr> leeeee: 那个  主君的太阳  看完了,推荐个别的,不要港剧
<leeeee> perr: 那我知道你是谁了 我看港剧看的多啊 刚看完 栋笃神探 超爱黄子华
<perr> newleaves: 表干活了,出来聊天
<luojie-dune> perr: 赶紧的。来玩　hedgewars
<perr> luojie-dune: 不会
<leeeee> luojie-dune: 你有欺负我吗？
<luojie-dune> perr: 然后收拾我的烂摊子
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 语言调戏。
<leeeee> ==你有调戏我吗？
<luojie-dune> 。
<luojie-dune> 那就没有了
<perr> newleaves: 乃情商偏低,哥很担心..
<luojie-dune> 新叶子？
<luojie-dune> newleaves: 说话
<newleaves> 在
<luojie-dune> newleaves: 什么时候可以吃新鲜蔬菜
<perr> 自家的小兄弟,害羞的很,不敢说话,总notice我
<leeeee> 什么时候都可以吃啊
<newleaves> 今晚聚会吗
<luojie-dune> ...
<leeeee> 噗
<newleaves> 还在加班呢
 * luojie-dune 去啃玉米了
<newleaves> 这程序改的有种发疯的感觉
<perr> leeeee: 你这会才知道我是谁??我都吆喝了n次了..港剧那味实在享受不了
<luojie-dune> perr: 至今都不知道你是谁
<luojie-dune> perr: 感觉是新来的。。。
<perr> newleaves: 慢慢来,有了基情你才能干出活
<perr> luojie-dune: 乃不要知道我是谁了...你会后悔的
<luojie-dune> perr: ...你输出的字证明了你的打字习惯
<luojie-dune> perr: ？
<newleaves> 乃  表示什么意思..
<perr> luojie-dune: 我说了什么?
<luojie-dune> perr: 有了基情你才能干出活
<luojie-dune> perr: 你认识我？
<perr> archl??
<luojie-dune> perr: 。。。竟然是一个城市的。
<perr> 还好了... luojie-dune
<luojie-dune> perr: 你难道入侵了我的电脑。。。
<perr> luojie-dune: 恩???不懂
<leeeee> perr: 原来你喜欢韩剧 我觉得港剧挺好的呀 基本上在看老剧 栋笃神探是04年的剧
 * leeeee 表示高中爱看韩剧 现在不爱看了。。
<perr> leeeee: 偶喜欢看科幻
<leeeee> 好吧。。。
 * perr 表示闲的没事干
<leeeee> 罗杰 我要买耳机 推荐个便宜的
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 干什么的耳机
<luojie-dune> perr: 出来。
<luojie-dune> perr: 潍坊的捏。。
<leeeee> 就耳机啊
<perr> 干嘛? luojie-dune 没错呀,我一直是
<leeeee> 风筝啊
<leeeee> 谁是潍坊的
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 　我和　perr
<perr> luojie-dune: 我们好像在哪见过,你记得吗?
<luojie-dune> perr: 因为不记得才奇怪
 * luojie-dune 拥有绝对差劲的记忆里
<perr> luojie-dune: 好像那是一个秋天夕阳西下
<luojie-dune> perr: 我诗文理解力已经消失了
<leeeee> ==
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 干什么用途的耳机？
<leeeee> 看韩剧看多吧你
<leeeee> 就是耳机啊 配我的平板啊
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 结果你保留它啊。
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 随意你啊。
<leeeee> 我难道退么
<leeeee> 我给他衣服都买好了
<leeeee> 干嘛要退 难道穿我身上？
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 乱了。我在所有的网上零售商都有退货记录
<perr> leeeee: 这是歌词....
<perr> leeeee: 和韩剧没关系
<StarBrilliant> http://weibo.com/18383261/ArnN9kx2l
<StarBrilliant> 魅族官方发布的 Ubuntu Phone 图片
<^k^> StarBrilliant: ⇪ 新浪微博注册
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 找　imtxc_away 推荐耳机
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 我买的那个价格翻倍了
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 29买了一个送了一个，现在已经提价到　59一个了
<leeeee> 就是我给mini买了壳子了 退了我把壳子也退了？  我最不爱退货了
<leeeee> 况且我本来就想买mini的啊
<leeeee> perr: 没听过。。
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 那就买呗。
<leeeee> 是买啊 所以问你要耳机啊
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 便宜耳机是多便宜
<perr> leeeee: 先找 onlylove 要那个网址,测下你耳朵的频响..这么流行的歌你居然没听过....
<leeeee> 我哪里知道
<leeeee> perr: 奶茶的歌？真的没有印象
<luojie-dune> g 奶茶是什么
<^k^> luojie-dune: 奶茶是什么 http://lmgtfy.com/ 2009年5月8日 |...| Q:什么是奶茶？|奶茶是什么|意思？ 奶茶是一种将茶和奶(或奶精,奶粉)混合的饮料。 一、奶茶的别名. 奶茶也叫蒙古茶，因为奶茶是蒙古族牧民日常 |...|
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 那就不怕了。买一个贵的和我的一样的就好了。
<perr> 我们好像在哪见过
<perr> 词曲：小柯
<perr> 演唱：叶蓓,小柯
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 　飞利浦　SHE 3580 或　SHE3590
<luojie-dune> perr: 你也是那种扯的。。。
<leeeee> 我以前买过一款39的飞利浦。。耳塞太大了 疼
<perr> luojie-dune: 我扯什么了?
<luojie-dune> perr:算了。
<luojie-dune> perr: 回答我说话的时候用歌曲。。。
<perr> luojie-dune: 偶快忘了..
<perr> luojie-dune: 偶测了自己的耳朵,就没有买任何好耳机的冲动了..因为高频听不到...
<luojie-dune> perr: 强悍的人生不需要理由
<perr> luojie-dune: 不懂
<perr> luojie-dune: 歌词?
<leeeee> 噗
<leeeee> 代沟啊代沟
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 代购小姑娘。
<luojie-dune> perr: 其实因为我从来就不能复述别人的话。
<perr> luojie-dune: 你有语言障碍?
 * luojie-dune 是少数无法连续读任何文字的人。
<luojie-dune> 从我嘴里说出去的，就是经过我自己重新排列组合的文字
<luojie-dune> 写出去的也是
<leeeee> 对啊 你看他把我的代沟复述成代购这是什么呀 噗
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 欺负你
<leeeee> 哟哟切克闹
<leeeee> 罗杰兔子来一套
<leeeee> 啊哈哈哈哈哈
<perr> 你看,都是歌词,传情达意利器
<perr> 话说回来,难道我在去看一遍<对不起,我爱你>
<perr> ?
<perr> 我艹,来自星星的你 放出新的来了,看去
<luojie-dune> 。
<leeeee> 。。。。你也太搞笑了吧
<leeeee> 话说我看对不起的时候那才高中啊。。趴着哭一会
<luojie-dune> perr: 你是男的？
<perr> luojie-dune: 你猜
<luojie-dune> perr: 有点像男的
<perr> luojie-dune: 随便了,看电视
<luojie-dune> onlylove: perr 是男的吧。
<luojie-dune> 看电视的总感觉是女的。
<onlylove> 抓狂了，要从192网段路由到10网段，这TM人干事？
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 他不说就当他男的，女的也当成女汉子
<luojie-dune> 看来是了。不过男的看电视的现在很少了吧。
<luojie-dune> 除非美国人
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 你咋这么肯定
<October21> luojie-dune: 我回家没网就看电视
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 哦。
<luojie-dune> October21: 明白了
<October21> leeeee: 你买的什么手机？
<leeeee> 我没买手机啊
<luojie-dune> October21: 是pad
<leeeee> perr：是那个z什么
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 今晚上搞不好又要9点下班，喵的，周末啊！
<leeeee> 三个字母的
<perr> leeeee: 别说....
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 周日还要上班倒休
<October21> luojie-dune: 我还是折腾kindle算了
<leeeee> == 你太慢了
<leeeee> October21: 我的手机大概是10年3月买吧
<leeeee> 诺基亚的按键的 超级耐摔 还没有坏 我不好意思让它下岗啊
<onlylove> leeeee: nokia？没个5年你想让他下岗？
<leeeee> 除了没有wifi其他都还不错。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 10年能不能坏都是问题，除了电池
<leeeee> == 好吧。。
<October21> leeeee: 你真忍心，让它这样受苦
 * October21 电池变成了青蛙
<leeeee> 真的很烂了。。惨不忍睹 我觉得一个女生能好意思用真的好少啊。。
<leeeee> 因为我们寝室都用iphone啊。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 女生的手机节奏都是跟着苹果走的
<October21> leeeee: 你估计也没怎么维护
<onlylove> leeeee: 苹果出几你就换几
<leeeee> 妈呀 再一次证明我不是女生
<onlylove> leeeee: 或者跟着oppo走
<leeeee> 维护？？ 我暂时不打算换手机了
<onlylove> leeeee: 实在不行还有BBK和huawei
<onlylove> leeeee: 没啥，结婚以后让你老公给你买，
<dchxcrow> ｂｂｋ是什么
<leeeee> 步步高上次也有人推荐
<October21> 烧烤
<onlylove> dchxcrow: 步步高啊
<onlylove> dchxcrow: vivo
<leeeee> 说是和魅族一样的品质
<October21> bbq
<leeeee> 有这么好啊？
<leeeee> BBQ 哈哈哈哈
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 别听他的。女生手机很多不是iphone的
<October21> leeeee: 那是他的音质还
<onlylove> 其实魅族也没多好
<leeeee> 我们班几乎全是
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 我认识的妹子怎么人手一部
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 好吧。
<leeeee> 不是苹果的也是三星的
<luojie-dune> leeeee: iphone就是苹果。。。
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 富养闺女，你知道的
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 我知道我不是大城市的
<leeeee> 最主要我的是诺基亚的按键的啊 我买的时候也一千三百多呢
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 你妹啊，我外甥，家里的，我姐都给买ip4
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 哦，不是4是4s
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 好吧。我家里女的少行了吧
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 你家俩萌妹子
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 送个过来
<leeeee> 现在没有什么穷养富养了 都一个小孩 都当成宝一样的
<luojie-dune> onlylove:　去澳大利亚寻去
<onlylove> leeeee: 不一样，姑娘还是要富养的
<leeeee> ==  为什么？我觉得我还正常啊
<onlylove> leeeee: 其实我不知道这么说对不对，即便是富养，还是会被钱吸引住，估计是过惯好日子了
<leeeee> == 我觉得跟穷养富养没关系 自己价值观的问题
<leeeee> 我也不羡慕用苹果的人啊 也没想过要嫁有钱的老公 更没想过要别人给我买
<perr> newleaves: 乃能不notice吗,我打起来麻烦
<leeeee> 我跟我前男友谈恋爱的时候从来不要他给我买东西。。
<onlylove> 前男友……表示自己还没EX，真失败
<leeeee> 没什么好失败的啊 多好 以后说不定你的初恋就成功了
<leeeee> 很多人都不成功的
<onlylove> 不成功的是多数吧……
<leeeee> 对啊 搞不好你就直接初恋到结婚
<onlylove> 大学毕业的时候通常是哀鸿遍野
<leeeee> 完美！！！
<leeeee> == 没办法 狗屁爱情啊
<onlylove> leeeee: 有人说要被甩一次才完美，因为知道伤心的滋味
<leeeee> 甩别人也很伤心的
<leeeee> 唉 不说了 往事不堪回首
<perr> newleaves: 嘛事???我在看电视,有事就说呀?
<dchxcrow> 长大了，回首一下也没关系
<abineQ> dchxcrow:
<leeeee> 我是大学快毕业谈的
<leeeee> 现在又要毕业了 又单身了
<leeeee>  单身万岁
<abineQ> leeeee: 快找妹子回去过年
<dchxcrow> leeeee: 毕业就单身？
<onlylove> abineQ: l5e不是蕾丝
<leeeee> 不是因为毕业的原因 性格不合
<abineQ> onlylove: 知道他是汉子
<leeeee> QQ你干嘛黑我
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 你还有好胜的地方——虽然肯定有
<onlylove> abineQ: 除了你没人把她当汉子
<leeeee> 我是太迁就了 后来因为有些事情谈不下去了
<leeeee> 伤感情
<onlylove> 是不是觉得如果当时不迁就能好点
<dchxcrow> 太迁就是不好
<leeeee> 嗯 至少还是要平等一些比较好
 * luojie-dune 不把恋爱当回事，所以绝对不会有恋爱
<leeeee> 对他好他觉得所有女生都是这样
<dchxcrow> 有来有往的还是比较好的
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 哈。我也觉得所有女生都对我好
<abineQ> leeeee: 找人扁他一顿，看他的猪头熊
<luojie-dune> abineQ: ...
<leeeee> == 我后来直接提出分手 电话打不接 短信不回
<luojie-dune> abineQ: 你是那里来的夜归
<abineQ> luojie-dune: 是不是来暴力街车了？
<leeeee> 直接在我们学校堵我。。我在教室自习都能找到我
<nyfair> 混蛋，求送5s
<leeeee> 我干脆不出寝室
<luojie-dune> nyfair: 。。。
<dchxcrow> 在寝室已经多久了
<onlylove> nyfair: 这边没混蛋，估计没人送你5s了
<abineQ> leeeee: 那你郁闷啦
<abineQ> leeeee: 有人整天惦记你
<leeeee> 有一次我们院子里澡堂坏了 我去大澡堂洗 回来发现有人跟踪我 我赶紧跑了
<nyfair> 好无聊，招募妹抖两个，提供魔都市中心精装修免费食宿
<leeeee> 惦记又不好 我姐超级反对。。说他变态。。
<nyfair> 然后我也有借口住回浦西了
<abineQ> 额
<leeeee> 妹抖是什么
<nyfair> maid
<onlylove> nyfair: 妹抖？这边貌似就俩妹子，其中一个是你，另一个愿意不愿意当妹抖不清楚
<onlylove> leeeee: 妹抖，就是女仆
<leeeee> 女仆是干嘛的？
<leeeee> 又不封建社会
<onlylove> leeeee: 服务生
<nyfair> 满足主人各种要求的
<abineQ> leeeee: 家务的干活
<leeeee> 哦 。。太高端了 不适合我
<abineQ> LOL
<onlylove> nyfair: 知道你是腐女，难道你还是蕾丝？
<nyfair> 你才是腐女，你全家都是腐女
<luojie-dune> nyfair: 你是住人？
<dchxcrow> 可以兼得的嘛
<abineQ> 又断线！！！！！！！！！！！
<nyfair> luojie-dune: 什么住人
<luojie-dune> 　nyfair 主人？
<nyfair> luojie-dune: 饲主
<luojie-dune> nyfair: 。。。
<luojie-dune> nyfair: 太可怕了
<onlylove> 靠挖一nyfair
<leeeee> 什么是失主
<luojie-dune> hedgewars
<onlylove> 难道是hentai
<^k^> leeeee: define:失主 http://lmgtfy.com/ 《醒世恒言·施润泽滩阙遇友》：“六年前也曾拾过一个卖丝官人六两多银子，等候|失主| 来寻，还了去。”《二十年目睹之怪现状》第五十回：“大凡买了贼赃，明知故买的，是与 受 |...|
<leeeee> 我了去
<onlylove> g 饲主
<^k^> onlylove: 饲主 http://lmgtfy.com/ 2 days ago |...| |饲主|,|饲主|小说阅读。都市小说|饲主|由作家王少少创作,起点小说提供|饲主|首发最新 章节及章节列表,|饲主|最新更新尽在起点小说网。(101452)
<leeeee> 什么是饲主
<onlylove> 啥嘛，lmgtfy也是废柴
<^k^> leeeee: define:饲主 http://lmgtfy.com/ 2 days ago |...| |饲主|,|饲主|小说阅读。都市小说|饲主|由作家王少少创作,起点小说提供|饲主|首发最新 章节及章节列表,|饲主|最新更新尽在起点小说网。(101452)
<onlylove> leeeee: 一样的
<leeeee> ==
<abineQ> 你们超级安逸啊
<onlylove> abineQ: 安逸毛，来替哥加班
<leeeee> QQ你的生意怎么样
<abineQ> onlylove: 加
<onlylove> abineQ: 周日还有一天
<abineQ> 什么班？
<onlylove> abineQ: 就是加班，QE
<onlylove> performance benchmark
<leeeee> 我提前把周末过完了
<leeeee> 明天要赶工
<abineQ> leeeee: 我连年都过完了
<abineQ> LOL
<leeeee> 你怎么这么萌啊 捏脸
<lincan> .......................
<abineQ> leeeee: 捏一次5毛
<leeeee> 你这个黄牛这么有钱 怪不得这么有钱
<abineQ> 黄牛赚的都是跑腿的辛苦钱而已
<abineQ> 那些个土肥圆富豪才是有钱
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 求助：在VMWARE虚拟机下成功搭建了xen，但是在xen创建虚拟机时出现问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454479 1.用 sudo virt-manager 指令已经可以成功调出图形界面,但是上面的“本地安装介质”和“网络引导”选项是灰色的，不可选，，只有网络安装是有效的。这要
<leeeee> 我要是富豪就好了 我要富豪五毛一次能把你捏死
<onlylove> abineQ: 看来遇到有钱的你得小心了
<leeeee> 跳跳~~ QQ五毛捏一次
<leeeee> 大家都去捏吧
<abineQ> 是我捏你
<abineQ> LOL
<leeeee> 不给捏好嘛！！！
<leeeee> 我才不会像你这么笨呢
<leeeee> 哈哈哈哈
<abineQ> 捏一下又不会少块肉
<onlylove> abineQ: 难道你想趁机袭胸？
<leeeee> 谁说不会少快肉啊 你难道不知道捏脸很疼吗？
<abineQ> onlylove: 你想歪了，人家是说捏脸
<abineQ> onlylove: 快去面壁思过
<onlylove> abineQ: l5e说的是捏脸，你可没说
<abineQ> onlylove: 额
<leeeee> QQ真是太惨了。。
 * jusss 回到家了，感觉家里好冷。。。
<leeeee> 啊呀 onlylove我给你点32个赞啊
<leeeee> jusss: 那你出去好了啊
<jusss> 温度比石家庄低多了
<abineQ> leeeee: 不是64个么？
<leeeee> 你家在哪？
<leeeee> 东北？
<jusss> leeeee: 放假了，当然在家
<abineQ> jusss: 有多冷？
<abineQ> jusss: 有冰箱里面那么冷么？
<leeeee> abineQ: 64要看他以后的表现
<jusss> abineQ: 4度
<leeeee> jusss: 羡慕羡慕羡慕
<abineQ> 4度不算冷
<jusss> leeeee: 关键是没暖气
<abineQ> 还没结冰呢
<jusss> 因为是新房子，没暖气
<abineQ> jusss: 快钻被窝
<jusss> abineQ: 嗯，待会钻
<leeeee> == 北方不是供暖吗？  我有热水袋 要不要 刚买的没用过
<abineQ> 热水袋不管用
<jusss> leeeee:热水袋。。。
<jusss> leeeee: 只有女生才会用它吧
<leeeee> 怎么不管用，晚上放进去第二天晚上换水还是温的好吧？
<abineQ> 不如买电热毯子
<abineQ> LOL
<jusss> 电摊子不安全
<Pudge> 。。。第二天水都还是温的。。。
<jusss> 被电死了咋办
<Pudge> 保温这么好，这种热水袋你摸着能热么
<abineQ> jusss: 那你就上头条新闻了
<leeeee> 扒鸡哥！！！好久不贱呀你！！！！
<Pudge> 外面摸起来肯定是凉的啊
<Pudge> 。。这是谁啊。
<abineQ> leeeee: 叫错了，
<abineQ> 是浦东哥
<abineQ> leeeee: 是浦东哥
<abineQ> LOL
<leeeee> 怎么可能 晚上用的时候烫烫的好吧
<leeeee> 算了 跟你们说不好 反正我觉得很好用 第二天起来也不是冰冰的就是了
<leeeee> 用电热毯容易出事
<abineQ> 现在是泡温泉的季节
<leeeee> 而且容易上火
<Pudge> 用空调啊
<abineQ> 那就用恒温器
<leeeee> 学校没空调啊
<Pudge> 不用空调早上怎么离开被窝。。
<abineQ> 热风
<leeeee> 我就用灌水的
<leeeee> 超级超级好用
<abineQ> leeeee: 去哪弄热水？
<abineQ> LOL
<leeeee> 而且空调用了人也很干的好吧
<leeeee> 寝室外面一个烧水的容器
<leeeee> 多的是热水LOL
<onlylove> jusss: 你想的死法不错，被电热毯电死，那个东西用了以后发干的，要配上加湿器
<onlylove> jusss: 不然不漏电
<imtxc> leeeee: 退了没有
<jusss> onlylove: 初中的时候隔壁村的老大爷用电热毯被电死了
<jusss> 今天内核该更新了吧
<jusss> 3.13.0-rc8还是3.13.1
<leeeee> imtxc: 没退啊。。
<imtxc> leeeee: 不给退？
<luojie-dune> maplebeats: 　qy是你女朋友？
<leeeee> 没 我不想退啊
<luojie-dune> imtxc: 她要了
<luojie-dune> imtxc: 残缺的　imtxc
<jusss> stable居然更新到3.12.7了
<jusss> 3.12.6停留了好长时间
<leeeee> 土豪你还不买吗
<leeeee> 明天就不免息了为
<luojie-dune> 不好了。sssss都变土豪了
<sssss> luojie-dune: 我没卡
<sssss> luojie-dune: 不然就买了
<luojie-dune> sssss: 问别人可以帮你透支不
<sssss> luojie-dune: 两年的无息无手续费还要怎样
<sssss> luojie-dune: 可以
<luojie-dune> sssss: 找个孩子2年太长了
<sssss> luojie-dune: 别人愿意给我刷，可是我觉得麻烦啊，以后给人怎么还钱
<luojie-dune> sssss: 不过能生孩子了
<leeeee> 。。
<maplebeats> luojie-dune: 女他妹，他是男的
<luojie-dune> maplebeats: 哦。你又被欺辱了
<maplebeats> luojie-dune: ...
<luojie-dune> maplebeats: 闷骚一代中最骚的是你了。
<maplebeats> luojie-dune: 躺枪
<luojie-dune> maplebeats:　挨上了就疼吧
<leeeee> 哈哈哈哈
<maplebeats> luojie-dune: 我刚刚和我爸通话了，被骂了
<leeeee> 为什么捏
<luojie-dune> maplebeats: 强悍的人生不需要理由，也不需要证明
<NWMonster> 好牛逼的赶脚
<luojie-dune> maplebeats: 永远有浪费的，这就是个浪费的世界
<maplebeats> 因为MBP呗:D
<gcell> maplebeats: 因为没找对象被骂了？
<luojie-dune> maplebeats: 不说做你能做的，在做事的时候就放松吧
<maplebeats> luojie-dune: 强悍。。。你吧
<luojie-dune> maplebeats: 我怎么强悍？
<maplebeats> gcell: 这个每天都在骂，已经习惯了
<luojie-dune> maplebeats: 我知道你被骂习惯了
<jusss> maplebeats: 是不是你喜当爹了，然后被你爸骂了
<luojie-dune> maplebeats: 所以你强悍。
<jusss> maplebeats: 千万不要堕胎呀，不好，
<maplebeats> jusss: 喜当爹都找不到人。。。
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 感觉是　乐~~~~~~
<gcell> maplebeats: 那是找了个男朋友被骂了？
<luojie-dune> maplebeats: 你有几任女友了？
<maplebeats> gcell:  0-0
<leeeee> 乐乐？？好久不贱！！！
<maplebeats> luojie-dune: 我的初恋还是我的双手，谢谢
<jusss> maplebeats: 你不是有女盆友吗，还给女盆友买了诺基亚
<luojie-dune> maplebeats: ？
<jusss> maplebeats: 那个狗血的A和B的故事
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 分区是什么意思， http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454481 以前觉得好像是安装双系统，为ubuntu分区是，直接从win7中删除三块分别作为，/,swap,home,现在是直接从win7中删除一块，然后在安装ubuntu的过程中再分？这两种一样吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangjiuqian — 2014-01-10
<^k^>  ─> 20:15
<luojie-dune> maplebeats: 你到底是什么人？
<leeeee> 我又错过了什么
<leeeee> 什么狗血的爱情故事
<leeeee> 111
<maplebeats> jusss: A是我左手，B是我的右手
<jusss> leeeee: 论坛里饭团自爆自己狗血的故事
<luojie-dune> leeeee: maplebeats 被指认和某男有一腿
<jusss> maplebeats: 你的女盆友照片还在我电脑上存着呢
<luojie-dune> maplebeats: 你的手机买给谁了？
<leeeee> 啊啊啊啊啊啊 什么 双+恋么？？？
<abineQ> jusss: 快钻被窝
<jusss> abineQ: 待会再钻
<abineQ> jusss: 别着凉了
<abineQ> 下班
 * luojie-dune 无聊，开溜
<jusss> leeeee: 饭团挖了别人墙角，然后没挖到自己那，然后又被人挖了
<abineQ> jusss: /哪里来的八卦新闻
<leeeee> 好吧 悲催。。摸摸头
<maplebeats> 你们真八卦
<jusss> abineQ: 论坛里
<jusss> abineQ: 饭团自己爆的狗血故事
<abineQ> jusss: 你是妹子？》
<leeeee> 请问他是被原先那个人挖的么
<jusss> abineQ: 当然不是
<leeeee> 看来这个妹子魅力很大啊
<abineQ> leeeee: 你还八卦啊
<abineQ> LOL
<leeeee> 我一直很八卦LOL
<abineQ> LEE
<abineQ> leeeee: 八卦高手
<jusss> leeeee: abineQ , http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=448225
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<abineQ> jusss: 很久很久没去论坛了
<leeeee> 还是那句话 苍蝇不叮无缝的蛋 既然你能挖的动 那么你就得小心别人也能挖得动 lol
<abineQ> 以前每天都要逛逛论坛
<abineQ> iMadper: 吃饱喝足了？
<jusss> maplebeats: 你和B现在不好吗？
<jusss> maplebeats: 难道又去追A,被拒了？
<maplebeats> jusss: 我和C好上了
<leeeee> maplebeats: 傻孩子 人生的路还很漫长 加油！！ LOL
<jusss> maplebeats: 那B呢
<leeeee> 卧槽 好混乱 闪了
<abineQ> jusss: 还有DEFG在后面等着排队的
<jusss> maplebeats: 你twi上发的照片是谁的
<leeeee> abineQ：==
<abineQ> leeeee: 别把腰给闪 了
<leeeee> 嗯啊 我洗澡睡觉去了 你们慢慢聊吧~~
<leeeee> 明天再告诉我到底最后和谁好了！！！
<abineQ> 走了
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualbox复制粘贴功能突然不能用了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454482 我用的是virtualbox 4.3.6,装的是ubuntu 12.04.3。 开始增强功能后，确实可以同主机双向复制粘贴，但现在突然不能用了…… 因为我现在在下载android源码，有人怀疑是否是因为内存不够引起的，下面
<^k^>  ─> 是我装vbox时的分区配置，还望大牛解答： /dev/sd1 ext4 / 20G /dev/sd5 swap 1G /dev/sd6 ext4 / 100G 统计信息: 发表于 由 Kinetis-wjh — 2014-01-10 20:31
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu C程序输出的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454483 int main(void) { pid_t pid; printf("before fork. \n"); if ((pid = fork())<0) { printf ("fork error \n"); exit(0); } else if (pid==0) printf("Child is printing.\n"); else printf("Parent is printing.\n"); exit(0); } 输出了 before fork. Parent is printing. root@**-virtual-ma
<^k^>  ─> chine:/test/c_lang# child is printing. 而不是 before fork. Parent is printing. child is printing. root@**-virtual-machine:/test/c_lang# 统计信息: 发表于 由 nuaa__zt — 2 …
 * jusss 感觉真冷
<jusss> hi
<^k^> jusss:点点点. 20:57 新年快乐 : 20.127天
<kiss_kill> 有人不？
<^k^> kiss_kill:点点点.  20:59 
<kiss_kill> 算了 去ubuntu房
<leeeee> ==
<iMadper> ..
<leeeee> 如此寂寥啊
<hoxily> leeeee: 跳跳
<leeeee> 滚滚
<leeeee> 长江东流水~~~
<leeeee> 莫非大家都去看饭团的八卦去了咩
<ofan> jussss
<iMadper> ..
<iMadper> 我已经看不懂这个频道了.
<ninepillars> 有没有人注意到adobe网站无法提供Acrobat reader的下载了
<ninepillars> 你们也是一样么？
<ninepillars> 点击下载会出现“该页无法访问”
<ninepillars> 我以为是我网络的问题，结果换了一个地方上网还是这样
<billlee> ninepillars: 目测被墙了，挂代理能上的
<ninepillars> 是把中国屏蔽了还是怎的？
<iMadper> 不是收费的吗?
<ninepillars> Acrobat Reader不收费啊
<billlee> ninepillars: 中国把它屏蔽了的可能性大吧
<ninepillars> 即使收费，也不至于无法访问哦
<iMadper> adobe reader不收费吧...
<iMadper> acrobat, 我这里看到是收费的?
<ninepillars> 有谁能够访问？
<ninepillars> acrobat和acrobat reader不是一回事
<iMadper> ninepillars: 给link我, 我试试看
<billlee> iMadper: Adobe reader 以前叫做 Adobe acrobat reader
<ninepillars> http://get.adobe.com/cn/reader/
<^k^> ninepillars: ⇪ Adobe - Adobe Reader, 免费 PDF 浏览器下载
<iMadper> ninepillars: 对呀, 你这个是adobe reader呀
<ninepillars> 是啊，我要的就是reader啊
<iMadper> ninepillars: 能下载.
<ninepillars> 哦？
<iMadper> ninepillars: 不过, 我连了公司的vpn了...
<ninepillars> 你下载一个最新的，for ubuntu的试试
<billlee> ^k^ 是在墙外？
<ninepillars> 版本号是多少？
<^k^> billlee, 那是很久以前的。 21:18 新年快乐 : 20.112天
<iMadper> ninepillars: 9.5.5
<CyrusYzGTt> 我用 evince
<ninepillars> for ubuntu的只到9?
<iMadper> ninepillars: 57.3mb, 对不对?
<ninepillars> 没有X？
<ninepillars> 我不知道，我根本就下载不了
<ninepillars> 帮忙下了传给我吧
<iMadper> ninepillars: 自己翻墙呀.
<ninepillars> 哦？介绍一个给力点的代理哦
<iMadper> ninepillars: ... ...
<iMadper> ubuntu的repo没有嘛? apt-get 不到吗?
<iMadper> 3 aur/acroread 9.5.5-3 (1433)
<iMadper>     Adobe Reader is a PDF file viewer    我直接可以从源安装呀
<ninepillars> 这个是英文版的
<ninepillars> Adobe上可以下到中文版的
<iMadper> ninepillars: 英文版怎么了...
<ninepillars> 很不爽
<iMadper> ninepillars: 中文版是8.1.7
<ninepillars> 你是说，Adobe官网上的中文版for ubuntu的，最新也只是8.1.7?
<iMadper> .
<ninepillars> iMadper: 是这样么？
<iMadper> .
<ninepillars> 那算了，我现在就是8.1.7的
<iMadper> 我又想吐槽x-y problem 了....
<iMadper> ninepillars: 推荐给你的文章: http://coolshell.cn/articles/10804.html
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ X-Y Problem | 酷 壳 - CoolShell.cn
<ninepillars> 英文版的，在读取一些pdf的时候，会乱码
<iMadper> ninepillars: 不会的. 一样的.
<ninepillars> 因为如果PDF里面没有内嵌字体的话，英文版又缺乏这些字体，会乱码
<CyrusYzGTt> evince 只要字体安装全了，就不会
<iMadper> ninepillars: adobe-cjk-font  装这个包
<ninepillars> evince和Acrobat reader没得比的
<iMadper> cjk == 中日韩
 * iMadper 一直用okualr, 认为是最好的pdf阅读器. 
<ninepillars> 不可能
<ninepillars> pdf本来就是Adobe自己的格式
<October21> ninepillars: 不读字体就用浏览器打开
<iMadper> ninepillars: pdf是公开格式现在, 有spec的.
<CyrusYzGTt> pdf.js
<ninepillars> Adobe reader的渲染引擎是最好的
<October21> 解决字体的问题，浏览器很有效
<CyrusYzGTt> chrome firefox 在线看pdf
<October21> 现在很少看到乱码了
<Lattice> Windows ?XChat IRC???????
<CyrusYzGTt> opera for linux outdate
<ninepillars> PostScript还不是公开的格式？但是GhostScript就比不过Adobe官方的解释器
<October21> CyrusYzGTt: 对付没嵌入字体的
<iMadper> 就算adobe reader是最好的, 在linux下的老版本adobe reader也不是啥好东西.   cc  ninepillars
<billlee> CyrusYzGTt: firefox 的 pdf.js 渲染速度和质量是无法接受的
<Lattice> ?????????,?????
<ninepillars> 渲染效率低30%
<iMadper> billlee: 现在质量很好了已经.
<October21> 不行的话可以试试 MuPDF
<CyrusYzGTt> October21§ 不是，只要你有 安装支持 CJK-extABCDE  字体
<onlylove> 吐槽下adobe的reader，体积大，启动慢，还不见得好用
<CyrusYzGTt> billlee§ 用GPU打开 optirun firefox
<iMadper> adobe-cjk +1
<onlylove> 然后关机下班，周日来倒休
<October21> ninepillars: 那是中文的问题
<Lattice> ??????,?????
<October21> ninepillars: 对付英文没问题
<October21> 效率低，你又不是老爷机
<October21> 还用不来pdf？
<ninepillars> 我说的是GhostScript
<iMadper> 我擦, 难道8.1.7的渣渣adobe reader好过现在的okular?! 不可能
<iMadper> adobe的代码水平也就那样. 看flash效率
<Lattice> ????????
<October21> 都是那些年的陈年老文章
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 魅族MX3 x Ubuntu touch美图 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454484 魅族MX3 x Ubuntu touch美图-产品讨论区-魅族社区 http://bbs.meizu.cn/thread-4831537-1-1.html 统计信息: 发表于 由 v02009 — 2014-01-10 21:32
<gebjgd> MUPDF超赞
<ninepillars> 奇怪，Okular打不开chm？
<ninepillars> 不是说可以支持chm的么？
<CyrusYzGTt> evince 已经可以自动修正台湾教育部推荐的字体了， 不会再出现linux下的部首笔画乱体了
<October21> ninepillars: chm你自己搜
<CyrusYzGTt> chmsee
<October21> chmfox
<October21> 多好
<CyrusYzGTt> 或者 firefox 插件也支持 chm
<ninepillars> 我知道，我现在用的是kchm
<ninepillars> 但是okular声称可以支持chm的
<October21> 没用过
<Lattice> ?????????
<gebjgd> ninepillars: okular 有些字体无力
<iMadper> Lattice: 你干吗?
<iMadper> 现在还有chm??
<ninepillars> 当然了，从Windows下遗留的一些老电子书
<ninepillars> 弃之可惜
<Lattice> iMadper, Please use English, My Xchat IRC Client can't display Chinese correctly.
<iMadper> Lattice: okay.
<gebjgd> ninepillars: 我也有  留着呢
<CyrusYzGTt> 很有价值的中文文档都是 chm格式，特别是 中文的，旧有的linux文档
<gebjgd> ninepillars: chm linux下可以看
<iMadper> 那就看英文的呗
<ninepillars> 是可以
<iMadper> 中文有啥好翻译...
<ninepillars> 我现在就是用kchmViewer在看chm
<ninepillars> 但是我想统一到Okular下
<iMadper> ninepillars: 你看pdf都不用okular, 看chm干嘛要okular...
<billlee> iMadper: pdf.js 和 adobe reader 的渲染质量差别还是挺大的，http://imagebin.org/286018
<October21> billlee: 你不要拿中文比
<October21> 中文情况特殊
<iMadper> October21: 你看图, 觉得哪边的好?
<billlee> October21: 我平时看的就是中文为主啊。。
<ninepillars> iMadper: 谢你啊，我刚刚发现Okular可以看pdf
<October21> iMadper: js的查些
<October21> iMadper: js的差些
<ninepillars> google-chrome也可以看，但是总是开个浏览器觉得别扭
<iMadper> October21: 我不知道左面还是右面的是js
<October21> iMadper: 肯定是右边
<billlee> 这是幻灯片的字号，正文字号 pdf.js 效果更差
<October21> 像网页的风格
<ninepillars> 而且google-chrome没有目录
<iMadper> October21: 不是吧??? 我觉得左边是js的
<billlee> iMadper: 左边是 adobe reader, 右边是 pdf.js
<October21> iMadper: 那个横线很想网页的
<October21> ninepillars: 毛线，有目录，除非你的pdf没目录
<October21> 我用火狐的有
<Lattice> ???????
<Lattice> Xchat ???????????
<CyrusYzGTt> xchat +1
<October21> Lattice: 不好好说话，就禁言
<billlee> October21: Lattice 说他的中文支持有问题
<leeeee> 好怕怕！！！
<October21> billlee: 中文字体的渲染效率本来就差，请不要这样折腾
<October21> Lattice: 说英文，描述
<billlee> Lattice: You messages cannot be displayed correctly. You may speak English.
<ninepillars> 要让okular支持chm要安装什么额外的东西么？
<gebjgd> October21: 我还是给老婆用了kubunt 13.10
<gebjgd> October21: 我还是给老婆用了kubuntu 13.10
<ninepillars> 讨厌KDE，虽然喜欢Qt
<gebjgd> October21: 信不过debian testing
<gebjgd> ninepillars: kde现在速度相当的不错
<ninepillars> 我知道，我挑不出KDE的毛病，但是就是不喜欢
<gebjgd> ninepillars: 我这周刚刚换过来
<October21> gebjgd: testing也比ubuntu好吧？
<ninepillars> 先入为主，开始接触的就是gnome
<gebjgd> October21: 更新太多  受不了  而且没有安全更新
<October21> gebjgd: ubuntu能升级出错，你有得忙了
<gebjgd> October21: 等kubuntu lts
<gebjgd> October21: 没关系  kubuntu重装方便啊
<gebjgd> October21: u
<October21> gebjgd: 你不知道kde和ubuntu
<gebjgd> October21: u盘一插 完事
<October21> gebjgd: 你不知道kde和ubuntu有隙
<gebjgd> October21: 反正她用的太挺好 没啥问题
<gebjgd> October21: 反正她用的还挺好 没啥问题
<October21> kubuntu不知道要走到哪里了
<Lattice> 唉，重新登陆了，还是不行
<ninepillars> 题外话一个：各位都看什么网络小说？
<gebjgd> October21: 等lts或者下个版本的debian stable
<Lattice> 不对，可以了
<gebjgd> ninepillars: 不看
<October21> gebjgd: 能支持新硬件就好
<Lattice> 可以正确显示中文了
<gebjgd> ninepillars: 只看google+ twitter
<gebjgd> October21: ubuntu的locale设置太tmd的高端了
<ninepillars> 太Geek了吧
<gebjgd> October21: 我折腾了半个小时
<gebjgd> October21: 简直就是反人类
<October21> gebjgd: 我没设置过，不过我发现man手册有时和实际不和
<gebjgd> October21: 感觉ubuntu还真是高手用的
<ninepillars> 不看小说的筒子不是好筒子
<gebjgd> ninepillars: 圈子？
<Lattice> gebjgd, 你在德国？
<October21> ubuntu更改了一些设置，和man有出入
<gebjgd> Lattice: 对
<weijia> debian 国际有600+人，这里号冷清
<ninepillars> 14.04，望眼欲穿
<Lattice> gebjgd, 呵呵，就是你，今天上线挺早的，以前你都是北京时间凌晨以后上线
<ninepillars> 12.04我已经用逆了
<ninepillars> gcc不是4.8的
<ninepillars> Ogre不是1.9的
<gebjgd> Lattice: 我天天挂着 树莓
<gebjgd> Lattice: 上午收拾屋子  清理电线网线来着
<ninepillars> Gimp 2.8还要另外去找
<ninepillars> emacs不是2.4的
<ninepillars> imgemu也不支持了
<ninepillars> AssaultCube也不能玩了
<ninepillars> 悲催的12.04
<iMadper> emacs2.4... 那年我爸才6-7岁估计
<October21> ninepillars: 你妹的
<October21> AssaultCube下个新版就能连上
<October21> 我试过
<ninepillars> iMadper: 你明知道我说的是什么意思，非要扣字眼儿
<ninepillars> October21: 我试了很多次了，不行
<October21> ninepillars: 你有去官网看吗？
<iMadper> 不然来这个频道还有啥意思
<ninepillars> 有，在官网问了的，确实是要新版
<October21> ninepillars: 你有试过新版？
<ninepillars> 但是12.04的源里面没有
<ninepillars> 12.04里面没有新版
<October21> ninepillars: 官方说了，连接的协议升级了，要用新版
<October21> ninepillars: 你不能自己解决问题
<ninepillars> October21: 我知道要新版，但是懒得去找源了
<October21> ninepillars: 你有看出错信息吗？
<ninepillars> 自己编译更是懒得弄
<ninepillars> October21: 没有出错信息
<ninepillars> 就是没有服务器列表
<ninepillars> 问烂了才知道是版本问题
<October21> ninepillars: 官方发布了二进制包
<ninepillars> gcc就没得整了，要更新到4.8，伤筋动骨
<October21> http://assault.cubers.net/
<^k^> October21: ⇪ AssaultCube
<October21> ninepillars: 你花钱找客服吧
<October21> 你那些都是无病呻吟
<zerodel> 请问，在ubuntu下面有什么pdf文件的解决方案，能够实现较好的高亮和标注？
<iMadper> zerodel: okular
<iMadper> zerodel: 高亮/标注 都可以.
 * iMadper 不过高亮和标注都是坏毛病... 
<October21> xournal - GTK+ Application for note taking
<iMadper> ninepillars: 你为啥又用老版本的distro, 又要软件版本都新? 不矛盾吗?
<October21> iMadper: 没用过 “高亮/标注”，为什么呢？
<gebjgd> ninepillars: arch
<October21> iMadper: 应该推荐LFS
<gebjgd> ninepillars: arch才是你永远的家
<weijia> :-D新人报道
<iMadper> October21: 为啥高亮? 因为是很重要的/相对于整本书来说少量的/值得记在脑子里的  是不是? 那就记在脑子里呀.
<weijia> 到
<ninepillars> arch让我便秘
<iMadper> October21: 不推荐lfs.
<zerodel> 是这样的，我使用了一个叫docear 的文献管理软件。它的思路就是围绕你阅读过的pdf 文献留下的标注来整理你的文献。但是linux下面的pdf阅读器似乎标注都做的不怎么样
<iMadper> October21: 太浪费时间. 我也不推荐arch. 因为我不想帮别人解答...
<ninepillars> 现在，关键是imgemu刚好在12.04掐断了
<October21> iMadper: 让gebjgd 回答，他是#arch cn的op
<ninepillars> 多好的虚拟光驱啊
<gebjgd> October21: iMadper 不解答 没有arch
<iMadper> October21: lol
<October21> ninepillars: 自己编译，这个回答可以吧
<gebjgd> ninepillars: debian stable才是你永远的家
<ninepillars> 编译不了
<ninepillars> imgemu解答了的
<iMadper> 虚拟光驱? linux还需要虚拟光驱软件?
<ninepillars> 具体忘了，好像是12.04的某个库不行
<ninepillars> iMadper: 当然需要，mount不能解决所有问题
<perr> 有道理
<ninepillars> 比如带音轨的光盘镜像
<October21> ninepillars: 为啥要虚拟，直接挂在 文件多方便
<iMadper> 播放器不能直接读镜像?
<ninepillars> ccd的不行
<October21> 逗
 * iMadper 不了解, 不多说了...
<October21> g ccd
<^k^> October21: ccd http://lmgtfy.com/ |Community College of Denver|, An affordable vibrant education in a diverse urban environment.
<iMadper> iMadper :: ~/Downloads » yaourt ccd image
<iMadper> 1 community/ccd2iso 0.3-7
<iMadper>     Converts CCD/IMG CloneCD images to ISO format
<gebjgd> ccd是啥？
<October21> g ccd2iso
<^k^> gebjgd: define:ccd http://lmgtfy.com/ |Community College of Denver|, An affordable vibrant education in a diverse urban environment.
<^k^> October21: ccd2iso http://lmgtfy.com/ Apr 15, 2013 |...| |ccd2iso|. beta |...| Download |ccd2iso|-0.3.tar.gz · Browse All Files Linux |...| CloneCD image to ISO image file converter. |ccd2iso| Web Site |...|
<gebjgd> ninepillars: ccd是啥？
<ninepillars> ccd2iso只能转换数据区吧
<ninepillars> 音轨区丢失了
<iMadper> gebjgd: 我只认识ccd/cmos...
<ninepillars> October21: 你玩过DOS版的仙剑奇侠传吧？
<iMadper> gebjgd: 一个图像传感器....
<October21> ninepillars: 玩过
<gebjgd> iMadper: 我也认识
<October21> 我在12.04下玩过
<October21> 有RIX格式的
<gebjgd> mount 难道真的不如虚拟光驱？  到底是什么让一个纯情少年如此迷恋ccd? 请大家继续关注我们的今日你我蛋逼节目
<iMadper> gebjgd: 笑了!!
<gebjgd> iMadper: 给钱
<October21> gebjgd: 五毛
<gebjgd> October21: ........
<iMadper> gebjgd: 给你+个v吧要不
<gebjgd> October21: 至少给欧分啊
<October21> g 五毛
<gebjgd> iMadper: .......
<^k^> October21: 五毛 http://lmgtfy.com/ 网络评论员（即网评员或|五毛|党）是中国大陆特有的一种称呼，指受中国大陆的行政 机关、高校、网站雇佣、指导，全职或兼职在各种网站、讨论版等处发表有利于中国 |...|
<gebjgd> iMadper: v
<ninepillars> 掉线了
<gebjgd> iMadper: 大V？
<iMadper> gebjgd: 恩.
<gebjgd> iMadper: 太激动了
<October21> gebjgd: 大V能做什么？
<iMadper> October21: 能散布谣言
 * gebjgd 于是逢人就讲  我也有大V了
<gebjgd> October21: 性浪的大V能干什么？
<luojie-dune> October21: 他们是大人物，抢了主席的发言权
<perr> ...无语,你的奖了,真心的祝贺你, gebjgd
<luojie-dune> 大V属于雇员
 * gebjgd 吃金苹果干ing
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 苹果干的？
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 金苹果
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 中国进口？
<perr> 这 weijia 和 007 一个毛病了
<luojie-dune> g 金苹果
<^k^> luojie-dune: 金苹果 http://lmgtfy.com/ 《|金苹果|事件》（1633、雅各布·乔登斯）。画中描述在神宴上未受邀请的象征纠纷的 女神厄里斯在一怒之下，将一个刻有“给最美女神”字样的|金苹果|摆在宴席上，从而 引起 |...|
<gebjgd> perr: 进进出出是一种状态
<luojie-dune> 不是这个吧。
<weijia> perr: ?
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 榲桲
<gebjgd> g 榲桲
<perr> gebjgd: 乃不要带坏我..
<^k^> gebjgd: 榲桲 http://lmgtfy.com/ |榲桲|历史相当悠久，很早就被引进西方，比苹果要更早流行，希腊神话中所传说的“ 引起纷争的金苹果”，实际是一个金色的|榲桲|果。|榲桲|性耐寒，即使在7℃以下也能 |...|
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 好好学习
<October21> wēn·po
<perr> weijia: 没事
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 好像梨啊。。。
<gebjgd> weijia: perr 想认识你下  她对你有兴趣
<weijia> perr: 好久没来这里了，两年多
<iMadper> Hacker's.Delight   这尼玛啥书呀... 看不下去呀
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 可惜不是梨。。。。
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 陪你到最后。。。。
<perr> gebjgd: 死去死去,我在看韩剧
<NWMonster> Hacker's Delight是讲算法优化的
<gebjgd> perr: 品味
<gebjgd> perr: 好歹看美剧啊
<NWMonster> iMadper: 非常好的一本书
<weijia> 日剧不错
<iMadper> NWMonster: 不是算法, 是语法优化...
<gebjgd> CCTV9说，150万只角马，35万只瞪羚，20万只斑马在非洲旱季开始迁移，这是世界上最大规模的哺乳动物的迁徙。我只想问，你见过春运么。。。【转】
<NWMonster> iMadper: 看你如何理解语法优化这个词了
<leeeee> perr: 韩剧火鸟不错
<leeeee> 但是找不到了。。
<gebjgd> iMadper: 性浪有下载？
<iMadper> gebjgd: 有呀
 * gebjgd 果然有
<perr> gebjgd: leeeee 现在都在看  verycd榜首呀..
<gebjgd> iMadper: 我爱性浪
<iMadper> NWMonster: 一堆过时的东西.
 * luojie-dune 今天见到的是老好人gebjgd啊
<perr> leeeee: 好的,待会看看
<iMadper> gebjgd: 我也是.
<gebjgd> perr: 不敢用verycd
<luojie-dune> lol
<iMadper> luojie-dune: gebjgd 也就这一次是好人.
<gebjgd> 性浪  一浪高过一浪
<NWMonster> iMadper: 丝毫不过时，而且还刚出第二版不久
<weijia> leeeee: 好久不聊
<leeeee> 没了 你找不到的 我是租碟片看的 高中 差点哭晕啊
<iMadper> NWMonster: 里面介绍的不少东西, 都是现代编译器帮忙做的
<NWMonster> iMadper: 不过第二版我没仔细去看
<iMadper> NWMonster: 你看完这本书了?
<leeeee> weijia: 你是？？换衣服的不认识了。。
<NWMonster> iMadper: 除了有些已经会的东西跳过之外，还算通读吧。
<weijia> leeeee: 很久以前聊过，两年多了
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 为啥总怀疑别人认识你。。。
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 对了  最近咋样
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 日本国最近可好？
<NWMonster> iMadper: 不过没事还照样翻看，用的时候拿来查
<iMadper> leeeee: 你来这里也就一个月吧?
<weijia> leeeee: 哈哈，你肯定忘了
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 还好啊
<iMadper> NWMonster: 你是做啥的?
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 明年毕业就能滚回天朝了
<luojie-dune> weijia: 哈哈哈...　你竟然嫁接记忆里。。。
<iMadper> NWMonster: 怎么还需要在指令上抢时间?
<weijia> leeeee: 难道认错人了？O:-)
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 留在日本呗
<leeeee> weijia: 可能你认错人了 我最多就来了大半年。。而且混个脸熟也就是近一个月
<NWMonster> iMadper: 学生
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 又不是什么难事
<iMadper> leeeee: 大半年....
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 等等，你来了大半年了？
<luojie-dune> lol
<weijia> 哦，我有两年没来这了
<iMadper> NWMonster: 哦...
<iMadper> leeeee: 你有大半年???
<leeeee> 估计是我改了名字的关系
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 迟早是要回国的，早点回去，早点工作啊
<leeeee> 有个看起来差不多的
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 日本工作被
<weijia> 这里都是新人吗？
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 在日本工作呗
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 我同学还在东京呢
<luojie-dune> weijia: 我门像新人么。
<leeeee> iMadper: 五月买电脑的时候 没装支付宝
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 也有过这方面考虑，但是怕在日本时间太长，回国不熟悉了
<October21> gebjgd: 你是做什么的？
<leeeee> 就来了好吧！！！
<weijia> luojie-dune: 呵呵。。。。
<gebjgd> October21: 程序员
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 而且我年纪不小了，在不入行，以后难了
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 直接长居就完了
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 你多大？
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 不简单。程序员。
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 简单及了
<leeeee> weijia: 对不起你！！你真的认错人了。。。
<weijia> leeeee: 恩。
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 总归要回去啊，家人亲戚朋友都在国内
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 25
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 我的意思是这里程序员挺少的呃1
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 那有什么  等国内解放了再回去不迟
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 你是这样准备的？
<weijia> leeeee: 还是喜欢这里的氛围
<weijia> leeeee: 不错
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 要为解放事业尽一份力
<leeeee> weijia: 嗯 是滴是滴
<October21> luojie-dune: 他等光复了
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 估计你回来 你也是高级5毛了
<weijia> NWMonster: 普赛
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 你在等五毛解放国内？
<leeeee> 突然想起 那位说冷的朋友 是不是冻挂了
<weijia> NWMonster: 不好意思，打错了
<NWMonster> iMadper: 可惜那本书是用的CICS指令，要是RICS就更好了
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 你信？
<NWMonster> weijia: 没事
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 我一直找入五毛的途径，暂时还没找到
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 当然不信
<NWMonster> 先打入敌人内部
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 所以就别回去
<iMadper> NWMonster: 在看影印版, 看完再跟你说话.
<perr> test
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 就是了
<NWMonster> iMadper: 有chm版本啊
<^k^> perr:点点点. 22:29 新年快乐 : 20.063天
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 我要是你  我就找个日本女的
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 弘扬下民族
<iMadper> NWMonster: 有pdf版本, 但是, 影印版看得更舒服
<NWMonster> iMadper: 第二版貌似有epub或者是mobi版本，看影印不头疼
<iMadper> NWMonster: epub大爱! 我去看看!
<October21> iMadper: 怎么不mobi
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 玩玩可以，真心有文化差异，不适合
<luojie-dune> NWMonster: 找个日本女孩子啊。
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 没差异
<iMadper> October21: mobi很多有限制的吧?
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 关键看你想不想融入
<October21> iMadper: 间接支持epub3
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 融入不了，我自身无法接受
<October21> iMadper: 你有kindle吧？
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 实现你未完成的梦想？
<NWMonster> 我也很喜欢epub和mobi，至少kindle上看的舒服
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 有什么接受不了的
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 有很多日本人感觉理所应当的，我无法接受
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 不是，我前天才看了一下wikipedia时发现蒋经国母亲传说是日本人
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 日本人杀光了你全家  你一出生就是孤儿？
<iMadper> October21: 我的是, nook
<iMadper> October21: 我穷, nook便宜.
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 日本人怎么了
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 日本年轻人把欧美那套不好的都学走了
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 不怕
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 约炮没问题，真正去谈浪费时间啊
<October21> iMadper: 那epub不错
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 我年纪不小了，没功夫玩了
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 蒋经国也算忍辱负重，在苏联呆着。和共产党那种关系。。。
<October21> NWMonster: 半工半读？
<iMadper> /* make x = abs(x) */
<iMadper> *(((int *) &x) + 1) &= 0x7fffffff;
<NWMonster> 感觉出来终归要回去，总有那么一天，所以找个机会赶紧回去，不是坏事
<iMadper> 我擦... 这事情真应该是编译器去做吧...
<NWMonster> iMadper: 编译器和标准库都会解决这其中的很多
<October21> 64-bit distributions must be capable of running 32-bit applications.
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 让我想到当时去日本的好多名人都找了日本女人生了孩子。。
<NWMonster> October21: 算是吧，刷盘子洗碗扫大街
<October21> NWMonster: 你是读研吧？
<NWMonster> October21: 大学
<October21> 那怎么25了,比我还大
<luojie-dune> NWMonster: 。。。
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 正常
<luojie-dune> NWMonster: 读了第二个学位？
<NWMonster> October21: 出来晚
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 我一开始出国的时候也是刷盘子  有什么的
<NWMonster> 第一个没拿到就出来了
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 那叫人生经历  别人无法体会的
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 我出国5年了，还是刷盘子
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 正常
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 但是你要开始想想是否去找个适合你的工作
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 去做些和你专业有关系的工作
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 但是我不想继续了，再刷下去，我人生最宝贵的时间就献给盘子了
<llb608> 哈哈
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 未必
<luojie-dune> NWMonster: 。。。只有盘子
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 目光放长远点
<luojie-dune> 晕。
<NWMonster> luojie-dune: 各种各样的杂活吧
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 我一个同学 我都工作3年了  他才毕业
<luojie-dune> 我去过打工，就是没做过刷盘子这个很多人做过的。。。
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 之后找个了一份工资很高的工作
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 看运气
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 时间未必浪费了
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 你没出过国
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 你当年那是投靠表妹家
<October21> gebjgd: 你在那读书的？
<leeeee> 目前在聊啥啊
<gebjgd> October21: 德国啊
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 没。
<gebjgd> leeeee: 人生理想
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 唉，我现在不想在日本找，原因有2个，一个是以后注定是回去，何必在日本继续耗著，二是我想早点回去试试，也许能对未来有铺垫
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 天朝 可不是天堂
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 你知道的
<iMadper> 不找日本妹子当老婆? 不是很贤惠的嘛?
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 日本女孩有好
<leeeee> 哦。。
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 日本女孩有好的
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 天朝的游戏等级是地域模式的
<leeeee> == 中国妹子不贤惠？
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 在哪里都一样，环境是一个方面，关键还是自己能力啊，其实在国外作为外国人来讲，环境并不理想
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 天朝的游戏等级是地狱模式的
<iMadper> leeeee: 是呀
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 确实有好的
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 未必
<leeeee> 因人而异好吧。。
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 找个日本姑娘  现在日本工作几年  之后再做打算
<NWMonster> 我以后回国，找个好的日本姑娘，让人家远离故土，岂不害了人家
<leeeee> gebjgd: 为什么人家想回来你不支持呢
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 你都没在日本正经工作过  又不了解  何必这么武断
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 好的姑娘不舍得害，坏的姑娘怕害我
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 你还能被害？
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 完全不可能啊
<leeeee> 他可能觉得自己独处异乡 没有归属感啊
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 现在日本工作机会还好，我打算现在两边都找找
<gebjgd> leeeee: 龟毛感
<NWMonster> 那边合适滚那边
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 这话对
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 。。。。。好吧
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 不过现今看来国内更合适
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 国内合适及了
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 有免费的猪肉汤
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 比较容易找到对口工作，日本这边，恐怕是又要从底层做起
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 还有浓浓的二手烟 弥漫在空气里
<leeeee> gebjgd: 有这么讨厌中国？
<gebjgd> leeeee: 不讨厌中国  讨厌国内的政党
<saimazoon> 大家好
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 国内这些情况我都了解，可惜只一点就让我把这些条件都无视了，就是亲人在啊
<leeeee> gebjgd: 你是打算移民定居国外？
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 我擦  我这里10个小时飞机的路程我都没说什么
<^k^> saimazoon:点点点. 22:43 新年快乐 : 20.053天
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 你2个小时就和我提亲人了
<gebjgd> leeeee: 已经了
<leeeee> 好吧 那就没什么好说了
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 飞机是2小时，在转机，等等也要耗费1天时间才能到家
<October21> gebjgd: 你这行为……
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 难道因为过桥费？
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 过路费？
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 我这个城市没机场，我在国内的老家也没机场
<NWMonster> 就算都有机场，我对国内航班的延误真服气了
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 租车 开回家。    哦 对了 过路费 过桥费  还不如走着快
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 国内现在是盲降
<October21> NWMonster: 你等会有被他绕进去了
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 飞行员 看不到跑道
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 现在我的初步打算是，我回国做自己专业方向，女朋友在日本先耗著
<iMadper> October21: 绕进去也没关系. NWMonster 想回来, 不会因为说不过 gebjgd 就不会来了.
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 我擦
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 你女友在日本ß
<iMadper> NWMonster: 我擦...
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 那你还回个屁啊
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 如果我回国能成功，就把女朋友带来，如果失败就再回日本打工
<iMadper> NWMonster: 你在日本有女朋友...
<iMadper> NWMonster: 果断带回来呀
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 折腾？
<leeeee> ==
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 等我30的时候再去日本刷盘子
<iMadper> NWMonster: 不过, 你家人统一吗?
<iMadper> 同意
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 人生总要试一把
<perr> 现在形势不好呀
<leeeee> 不懂了我现在。。
 * iMadper 七大姑八大姨的, 人人问一句都烦死了
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 小心  女友在日本很容易就被会拉拢到av界了
<luojie-dune> NWMonster: 直接找日本公司有中国分公司的
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 。。。
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 放心吧，我对我女友的形象很自信
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 。。。。。。
<luojie-dune> NW
<iMadper> NWMonster: 来hds/fujitsu之类的吧.
<luojie-dune> NWMonster: 你什么意思。
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 你要对日本人的审美不自信
<leeeee> 什么叫做回国成功呢
<October21> NWMonster: 证据呢？
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 日本人的审美很奇怪的
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 别吓我
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 真的
<leeeee> 感觉+gebjgd不是省油的灯啊
<NWMonster> iMadper: 我倒是想去，打公司不好进啊，我水逼大学毕业的高龄生
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 先日本工作2年  看看再说  想回就回
<gebjgd> leeeee: 我是用电的led灯
<leeeee> 为啥我之前没见过。。
<gebjgd> leeeee: 省毛油
<iMadper> NWMonster: 你会日语, 在国内的日企里有巨大优势!!!!
<iMadper> NWMonster: 怕啥!
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 28岁回国，2年工作精力的程序员，那个公司敢要？
<gebjgd> leeeee: 我一直在这里  就是工作忙没上 否则你的人生早就变了
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 多了
<leeeee> iMadper: 我也这么想的
<iMadper> NWMonster: 回来很吃香的!
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 有经验的回国 好找工作
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 你个傻冒
<NWMonster> iMadper: 日语算个毛，国内会日语的太猛了
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 没工作过的  回去直接傻逼
<iMadper> NWMonster: 计算机 + 日语 的很多吗?
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 还不如国内的本科
<leeeee> gebjgd: 被你洗脑？
<touparx> NWMonster: 那都是自学成才的
<leeeee> 还是被你喷？
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 没错啊，现在我只能靠认识的朋友，内招一下
 * iMadper 支持 leeeee 和 gebjgd 对喷
<NWMonster> 或者推一把
<NWMonster> 我现在这个情况，真心自己找难
<sssss> iMadper: 刚才想到个问题
<NWMonster> 国内，日本都
<iMadper> sssss: 说.
<leeeee> iMadper: 我连你都怕 还跟他喷
<sssss> iMadper: 买东西假如分24期
<leeeee> 算了吧
<iMadper> sssss: 你丫变短了
<gebjgd> leeeee: 你已经被洗了
<iMadper> sssss: 恩, 继续.
<gebjgd> leeeee: 不是被我  是被档
<luojie-dune> 对喷吧。
<sssss> iMadper: 那中间手机丢了，还款的时候得多蛋疼？
<NWMonster> 垃圾大学毕业 25岁，想找个开发工作，请问谁要？
 * luojie-dune 是不想搞公司的
<leeeee> 5S！！！你还没买呢
 * NWMonster 开喷吧
<iMadper> sssss: ... ... ... 是! 丢了, 摔坏了什么的..
<sssss> leeeee: 没啊，给我付款的那货这会儿不见了
<luojie-dune> NWMonster: 很多小公司可能要
<sssss> iMadper: 而且，别人都用 iphone8 的时候，我还在为 5s 还款.....
<leeeee> sssss: 那你今天要买么！！
 * gebjgd 睡午觉
<NWMonster> luojie-dune: 不知道为啥，很多人推荐我去试试360
<sssss> leeeee: 不知道，等到他就买
<luojie-dune> NWMonster: 。。。
<luojie-dune> 不知道。
<iMadper> sssss: 那倒不会...
<leeeee> sssss: 我姐居然喷我
<NWMonster> 那位大神在360干？能不能给点机会
<leeeee> 说我为什么不换手机
<sssss> leeeee: 谁
<leeeee> 要买个没有的东西
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 我已经被喷习惯了。
<sssss> leeeee: 如果我要分12期的话就自己买了
<leeeee> 我好伤感
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 其实买个还好的手机不过500元人民币吧
<NWMonster> 感觉去应聘macfee不错，直接就进intel了
<NWMonster> 说自己是intel的多霸气
<luojie-dune> NWMonster: 。
<luojie-dune> NWMonster: 。。。
<leeeee> luojie-dune: 那我是不是选择对了呢
<NWMonster> 恩，我应该去试试
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • fedora 20 + firefox 看不了大部分在线视频 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454486 刚从debian 7切换过来 fedora 20 64bit gnome 3 firefox 26 （目前还不能通过bumblebee运行steam） 安装flash是照着fedora官方wiki的指示一步步来的 注意是看不了大部分视频，而非全部 经过测试，豆瓣上的视频还
<luojie-dune> NWMonster: 让我想起某个人在intel隔间梨里待半年，然后觉得无聊就出去了
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 不知道。
<NWMonster> luojie-dune: 我就想混混，给口饭吃就好
<NWMonster> 无聊也比累死累活的刷盘子好吧
<leeeee> == 罗杰你到底能不能给点有价值的建议！！
<sssss> 免息的分期其实应该也算收益=通胀率的投资吧
<leeeee> 日本刷盘子一个月多少钱？
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 你随意。
<NWMonster> leeeee: 小时工，一个小时800-1000
<leeeee> 给跪了 我怎么觉得倒是我在欺负你。。
<October21> leeeee: 你问的什么问题？
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 我本身就会社会抵触，怎么可能有价值。价值本身我就反对
<NWMonster> leeeee: 日元
<leeeee> 十几块的样子是吗
<NWMonster> leeeee: 大约折合48-60rmb
<leeeee> 啊。。。
<leeeee> 哦。。。
<leeeee> 原来如此。。。
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 不用黑。这是低工资
<leeeee> 黑是什么
<NWMonster> 东京可能会高，有地域区分
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 就是看不清楚
<leeeee> 尼玛我买了mini居然被我同学说有钱 我真想掐死她
<leeeee> 自己换了5s又买了air
<NWMonster> leeeee: 你真是有钱人，给有钱的大爷跪了
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 确实有钱。
<leeeee> 。。。。。。。。给跪了
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 我的这电脑才　$170
<leeeee> 妈蛋我都是自己攒的钱好吧
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 你不是没工作么？怎么攒钱？
<NWMonster> 我5年前4000块钱买的电脑一直没换过
<leeeee> 我生活费一个月才1000
<leeeee> 如果我电脑不坏我也不换啊
<leeeee> 可惜我之前的电脑是找熟人买的惠普最难用的那款
<NWMonster> 1000里面包括水电房租吗？
 * luojie-dune 7000的电脑坏了，卖了150
<leeeee> 我还在念书。。。
<ofan> 。。
<leeeee> 真有钱。。
<NWMonster> 我每个月但算吃喝，也差不多1000多
<luojie-dune> NWMonster: 你还算，刷盘子的没有免费餐么？
<October21> leeeee: ￥1000 不少啊
<October21> “找熟人买的惠普最难用的那款”这话我听谁说过
<October21> 康柏
<NWMonster> 不过加上水电房子，汽油，停车场，煤气，电车，公交，衣服等等，就要命了
<leeeee> 对啊
<leeeee> 就是康柏
<NWMonster> luojie-dune: 有是有，但是平常的时候也要吃饭啊
<leeeee> 说多了都是泪
<luojie-dune> NWMonster: 不让带走？
<perr> leeeee: 乃这从哪学的...
<NWMonster> 我都25了在不抓紧找个码农的工作，怕是没人敢要我了
<leeeee> October21: 不知道 上海算少吧
<leeeee> 我同学都比我多
<NWMonster> luojie-dune: 那是肯定的啊。不过去便利店干的话，可以带点过期食品
<leeeee> 所以我攒钱买的呀。。。
<NWMonster> leeeee: 上海的生活水平确实已经赶超日本了
<luojie-dune> NWMonster: 要是不自己做，一天就要吃掉2个小时的工钱
<October21> leeeee: 你用“康柏”就是个错
<NWMonster> luojie-dune: 自己做也要吃4-5个小时的工钱一天
<leeeee> 不是我要用啊 是我姐夫的朋友帮我拿的
<NWMonster> luojie-dune: 出去吃更多，不过多不了多少
<luojie-dune> NWMonster: 我也没打算人要我。。。
<luojie-dune> NWMonster: 啥？？？
<leeeee> 09年买的。。4000
<leeeee> 结果主板坏了
<leeeee> 硬盘也坏了
<October21> g 康柏
<luojie-dune> NWMonster: 日本物价这样么。。。
<leeeee> 显卡也坏了
<^k^> October21: 康柏 http://lmgtfy.com/ Compaq offerings include Presario notebook and laptop PCs, desktops, and computer accessories.
<NWMonster> luojie-dune: 看怎么吃了，穷人有穷吃法，富人有富吃法
<luojie-dune> NWMonster: 你明显是富吃法吧
<October21> leeeee: 坑的就是熟人，而且还是你这样的
<NWMonster> luojie-dune: 一天吃40rmb的时候我过过，一天吃1000的时候也干过
<leeeee> 对啊 所以我真的是很无语
<iMadper> leeeee: 日元换算成rmb ,基本就是 日元/100*6
<leeeee> perr: 什么从哪学的？
<luojie-dune> 洗盘的，一天吃掉半天工钱。。。
<perr> leeeee: nothing
<NWMonster> luojie-dune: 工资只能维持吃饭
<leeeee> 我只能吃食堂
<leeeee> 唉。。。
<luojie-dune> NWMonster: 。。。
<NWMonster> leeeee: 食堂吃饭一天下来要花费多少？
<leeeee> 20以内
<NWMonster> 一天一包方便面，一碗米饭上面盖上生鸡蛋，外加一盒纳豆，是我最穷的时候干的
<October21> NWMonster: 学校有补贴
<leeeee> 其实说实话吃饭一天20 一个月600就没了
<leeeee> 充个洗澡卡
<luojie-dune> NWMonster:　以前每周　$35饭费+ $100住宿+$45交通
<NWMonster> 大约花费16rmb左右，可以保证在日本一天的肚子
<Pudge> 好奢侈。
<luojie-dune> Pudge: 啥？
<Pudge> 当初大学时候一个月300还能剩不少。。
<luojie-dune> Pudge: 你那时候物价低下
<leeeee> 。。。你大学是什么时候
<Pudge> 也没低这么多吧
<Pudge> 10年前
<leeeee> 我大学那会一学期3000
<NWMonster> 一天16rmb妈蛋，在国内都吃不够的说。。。
<leeeee> 08å¹´--12å¹´
<luojie-dune> Pudge: 以前我在济南大学吃东西　吃牛肉粉　5元
<iMadper> .... 你们都这么少的...
<iMadper> nnn
<iMadper> nnnnd
<luojie-dune> iMadper: 什么？
<iMadper> 睡觉去
<October21> luojie-dune: 国内的食堂有补贴吧？
<iMadper> luojie-dune: Pudge , 一个月才300...
<leeeee> == 学校的补贴很少的
<NWMonster> 之后我发现了，缺啥不能缺吃，然后我就从来不买衣服和没用的东西，只保证吃饭
<luojie-dune> October21: 没在国内有正规过。
<leeeee> 一个季度一百多块钱
<Pudge_> iMadper: 土豪！
<luojie-dune> October21: 不知道啥补贴
<iMadper> Pudge_: 你本科的时候, 每天吃树皮吧?
<Pudge_> iMadper: 。。。被鄙视了；
<luojie-dune> Pudge你到底吃啥来着？
<NWMonster> 至今手机还是5年前买的，家里不办网线，一年保证不购置2套以上的衣服
<leeeee> NWMonster: 是的 身体最重要
<luojie-dune> Pudge　鸡蛋一个+汤免费？
<Pudge_> luojie-dune: 就学校食堂啊，一顿饭2.5，
<luojie-dune> iMadper: 我当时喝了无数免费汤。。。
<October21> luojie-dune: 比如清华的食堂就有，结果不是学生的也来吃，结果就……
<Pudge_> luojie-dune: 一周还能跟同学出去下一次馆子
<luojie-dune> Pudge下馆子有好吃的！？
<luojie-dune> Pudge　不知道啊
<Pudge_> 有啊，烧烤，烤鱼，麻辣烫，自助等
<NWMonster> 出去吃，我也尽量控制在一周一次以内
<Pudge_> 30一个人的恺威啤酒屋是我们寝室的最爱
 * luojie-dune 出去吃就是吃面条。
<luojie-dune> 一次5元。
<luojie-dune> lol
<Pudge_> 好贵的面条。。
<NWMonster> 。。。。。记得在国内跟室友吃自助把老板娘吃出来过
<luojie-dune> Pudge　贵么。。。
<NWMonster> 真正实现了扶着墙进去，扶着墙出来
<Pudge_> 我出去吃面条，都是很自豪的要2块的，多加个茶叶蛋！
<October21> luojie-dune: 比如前些年，温总去食堂吃早餐，学生就说鸡蛋五毛
<luojie-dune> Pudge　牛肉面啊。
<Pudge_> 是啊
<luojie-dune> Pudge。。。你那是什么牛肉啊。。。
<NWMonster> 前两天出去吃自助，吃得有点过，回家开车的时候，感觉都要吐前窗上了。=.=!
<leeeee> 面条这么便宜？我们学校最便宜的葱油拌面要3.5元
<Pudge_> 热干面最便宜，因为没肉， 8毛一大碗
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 时间时间啊。06姬
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 2006å¹´
<NWMonster> 妈蛋，我学校一小碗白米要8rmb
<leeeee> 你在武汉上的大学?
<Pudge_> 是啊
<Pudge_> NWMonster: 土豪大学！
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 你在家上学贵
 * iMadper 碎叫
<leeeee> 热干面啊啊啊啊
<October21> Pudge_: 你这样比较？
<leeeee> 我又不是上海人
<NWMonster> 不过我见过日本学生最牛逼的，自己带一碗白米，然后用学校的酱油浇上面。
 * luojie-dune 当时每天吃冷面吃冷面
<luojie-dune> 3元一碗冷面
<luojie-dune> 外加青菜
<Pudge_> 法国餐馆一碗白米饭也就1欧啊
<Pudge_> 你学校真是土豪才上的起
<luojie-dune> Pudge_: 。。。那有意思么。。。
<leeeee> 话说我也是缺什么都可以 非要吃
<NWMonster> Pudge_: 日本食品价格很贵
<leeeee> 嗯是的
<luojie-dune> NWMonster: 哦。干嘛吃那样的啊，面条啊米饭啊，我都是直接吃的。不需要其他佐料
<October21> Pudge_: 你不要随便喷
<leeeee> 我同学在日本的都说吃的贵
<NWMonster> Pudge_: 所以刚日本的时候我不适应，吃的很节省，之后改变了，我其他都省，就不省吃
<NWMonster> luojie-dune: 学校酱油不要钱
<luojie-dune> NWMonster: 你干体力活？
<luojie-dune> NWMonster: 学校微波炉不要钱。。。
<leeeee> 我们要的！！！
<NWMonster> luojie-dune: 刷盘子洗碗扫大街
<NWMonster> 恩微波炉也不要钱
<leeeee> 叮一次要1毛
<NWMonster> 我一般自己带饭，用微波炉打一下吃
 * luojie-dune 我有段时间偷偷的去研究生楼，有冰箱里免费牛奶。。
<leeeee> 你是大学已经毕业了？
<luojie-dune> 然后免费咖啡
<leeeee> 兔子你太搞笑了
<NWMonster> 其实自己带也很舒服，晚饭多做点，装饭盒就行了
<NWMonster> 可悲啊，劝你们谁没出来，想出国的朋友一句话，如果不是富二代，就别出来了
<luojie-dune> NWMonster: 我干的搬家具　零售店　洗地毯　
<leeeee> 扒鸡哥是
<Pudge_> 顶
<leeeee> 对了 我还想说啊 扒鸡哥
<luojie-dune> NWMonster: 你可以送pizza
<leeeee> 你上大学时一个月300
<luojie-dune> NWMonster: 有车
<luojie-dune> Pudge_: 怕鸡？
<leeeee> 过了四年皮带就是GUCCI
<leeeee> 了不起
<luojie-dune> Pudge_: 怕鸭不？
<leeeee> ！！！
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 这是屌丝心态啊。
<Pudge_> 。。这边上学实习有工资拿
<NWMonster> luojie-dune: 我开过叉车，干过机器，卷过广告，做过服务员，收过银，发过传单，刷过碗等等
<Pudge_> 大了学没找家里要过钱啊，只能省着用
<leeeee> 我觉得很了不起啊~
<luojie-dune> NWMonster: 你什么做了，最后还是选择刷碗？
<NWMonster> luojie-dune: 送pizza和报纸那种我一直没选择做，主要是时间不行，白天要上课的说，中午没法干
<luojie-dune> NWMonster:　pizza不是晚上么。。。
<NWMonster> luojie-dune: 那些都干过，最近就留了一份刷碗
<Pudge_> 送pizza最舒服了，还有免费scooter骑
<NWMonster> luojie-dune: 日本这里pizza外卖很早就停了
<Pudge_> 而且经常会有消费
<Pudge_> 小费
<luojie-dune> 哦。
<NWMonster> luojie-dune: 有次晚上我肚子饿，发现家里邮箱里有份广告，打了很多电话都tmd没人接听，然后一看妈蛋9点就结业了
<luojie-dune> 。就这样了。继续看书
<NWMonster> luojie-dune: 可能是日本这里比较注意安全
<NWMonster> 变态太多，晚上真心不安全
<luojie-dune> NWMonster: 。。。
<NWMonster> luojie-dune: 其实刷碗这个工作好
<NWMonster> luojie-dune: 没负担，没人打搅，速度自定，仅次于看机器的工作
<luojie-dune> NWMonster: 。。。你真的追求稳定啊
<NWMonster> luojie-dune: 开叉车什么的，主要是晚上干，睡不好，危险太打
<NWMonster> luojie-dune: 而且工资什么都区别不大，何必要找个累的活了？
<NWMonster> 服务员也很轻松，不过责任相对大
<luojie-dune> NWMonster: 不是，我觉得程序员反而不容易如刷盘子那么稳
<NWMonster> 刷盘子啥责任没有，也就是砸几个盘子而已
<NWMonster> 弄不出人身事故，或者出不了顾客纠纷
<uuair> 日本晚上还有变态啊
<NWMonster> luojie-dune: 那也不能刷一辈子盘子啊
<NWMonster> uuair: 有，白天也有
<uuair> NWMonster: 可怕
<uuair> NWMonster: 本来打算春节去冲绳，还是琢磨琢磨吧。。
<NWMonster> uuair: 神经病，脑残，变态，特别多
<luojie-dune> NWMonster: 那你就好好适应吧。
<NWMonster> uuair: 去玩你怕啥啊
<uuair> NWMonster: 女变态多么，或者女流氓多么
<NWMonster> uuair: 非常多
<uuair> NWMonster: 怕不安全，我老婆怀孕呢，不怀孕到没事，我怕她激动
<NWMonster> uuair: 你老婆怀孕就真心别乱跑了，好好安胎吧
<jusss> uuair: 好好在家陪老婆吧
<NWMonster> uuair: 不过说真的，现在去冲绳确实是个好时候
<luojie-dune> uuair: 怀孕不要不运动啊。运动细胞少了不好。
<jusss> uuair: 生孩子很不容易的
<NWMonster> uuair: 等孩子生下来，明年过年的时候再来日本啊
<uuair> 多谢大家关系呢啊。。我这是二胎了，有经验，都放心吧。
<uuair> 关系
<uuair> 关心
<NWMonster> uuair: 过年的时候还正好可以购物，刚把特价高峰过去，现在来，赶不上购物的时段
<jusss> uuair: 你这属于超生吗？
<jusss> 违反计划生育吗
<uuair> NWMonster: 购物到无所谓，因为我在香港工作，所以都还可以。
<NWMonster> uuair: 花擦，你准备好钱了吗？
<uuair> 恩，超生，不给上户口，妈蛋，等新政策吧。
<uuair> 不是钱的事，超生，不给户口，因为我媳妇的户口，不是北京的。
<uuair> 如果钱能解决，就不是问题了。
<jusss> uuair: 小心儿子变成黑人。。。
 * NWMonster 给不差钱的土豪跪了
<NWMonster> jusss: 人家不查钱，怕啥
<uuair> jusss： 没办法，拼爹吧。
<uuair> 钱就是个数，政府官员可不是摆平啊。。。弄不好给自己惹麻烦，所以夹缝中求生存，我等屁民，没什么发言权。
<uuair> 妈的，破输入法。
<NWMonster> 我这等没钱的屁民才更可悲啊
<NWMonster> 对了，应该说是没钱还无业
<jusss> NWMonster: 你都逃出天朝了还说什么
<NWMonster> jusss: 还不照样是穷
<NWMonster> 换个地方照样是穷人，有啥好的
<uuair> NWMonster: 天朝才适合发财呢，好好学，学完了回来赚大钱。
<jusss> NWMonster: 大家都说千万不要带女友去日本留学，因为最后回来的只有你一个，你是带着女友去日本的吗？
<NWMonster> uuair: 刚还谈论这个问题了。。。我确实打算明年回国
<NWMonster> jusss: 我是，并且明年回国的就是我一个
<uuair> NWMonster: 恩，跟孙正义好好学学
<uuair> NWMonster: 有机会去他公司实习
<NWMonster> jusss: 我靠，你是不是用其他马甲一直在频道里啊，还是你精通易数
<jusss> NWMonster: 女友留日本和日本人发展了？
<NWMonster> jusss: 那没有，我先滚回国，发展发展试试
<jusss> NWMonster: 在你回国的时间里，女友就有可能和日本人滚床单了
<NWMonster> uuair: 我倒是想进softbank啊，可惜没那实力恐怕
<uuair> NWMonster: 你连今软银都害怕，哪就别想发财了。你学什么的？
<NWMonster> jusss: 。。。。我相信我女友
<jusss> NWMonster: 放一个女的在一个以日为本的国家里，你也真感放，你是没打算和她发展了吧，说你是不是喜欢上另一个他了
<NWMonster> uuair: 软件设计
<uuair> NWMonster: 玩金融的，只有两种人能成为高手，一种是学物理的，一种是学软件的。你朝金融发展准没错。
<jusss> NWMonster: 我敢说在你回国的那段时间里，你一定会被挖墙角，还是早点断了吧，免得痛苦
<NWMonster> uuair: 我去，大哥你这么快就把我专业变了
<NWMonster> jusss: 我倒是想被挖，不过我感觉没可能
<uuair> NWMonster: 这是真的，你以后工作就知道了。当然刚开始估计还是软件，但是如果有机会你就学学金融，如果有一天，真有机会搞金融，毫不犹豫的进去，你就发了。
<jusss> NWMonster: 还是赶快找个他吧，即安全又放心
<uuair> jusss： 你是不是也在日本啊？
<NWMonster> uuair: 话说我导师是学物理的，然后转学软件了，最近又搞金融了
<jusss> uuair: 我在天朝
<jusss> uuair: 三代贫农
<NWMonster> jusss: 大神，你为啥让我找“他”而不是“她”啊
<uuair> NWMonster: 必须金融无敌。我以前也搞过计算机，一年赚的钱，不如现在我一天赚的。
<uuair> jusss：我以为你看上他在日本的女友了呢。。。
<jusss> NWMonster: 因为他才安全，她早晚是被群p的命运
<NWMonster> uuair: 感谢大神指点
<uuair> jusss：片看多了吧
<NWMonster> jusss: 。。。。。。早就知道irc是gay的天下，果然米错
<uuair> jusss：波多野结衣才8w一宿，你何必呢
<jusss> uuair: 不喜欢她
<October21> jusss: 太掉了
<NWMonster> 我明天改让我导师教我物理好了，再学一年物理，有了物理和软件的底子，我就出来搞金融
<uuair> jusss: 麻仓优，这个我喜欢，刚发现的。
<uuair> NWMonster: 你别学了，赶紧出来赚钱吧。。中国股市现在是拐点，晚回来就没肉了。
<jusss> uuair: 我喜欢濑亚美莉
 * NWMonster ==================== 我是深夜话题开始的分割线 ===========================
<uuair> jusss： 我没约过她，只不过看着腿长，人瘦，不知道真人是不是这样。
<NWMonster> uuair: 怎么也要等我明年毕业了才行。
<jusss> uuair: 还行吧
<uuair> NWMonster: 来得及。
<jusss> uuair: 你什么时候约她时拍照放上来‘
<NWMonster> 恩，明天开始放下软件的书，找本量子力学开始
<uuair> jusss：拍照也不拍脸啊，否则人家还怎么出去混。顶多自己留个纪念，没法公开。
<NWMonster> 算了还是多维空间开始吧，我导师原来是搞多维的
<jusss> NWMonster: 看物理还不如看数学
<uuair> NWMonster: 你看是看看量子基金吧。。。
<NWMonster> jusss: 别糊弄我，我要学好物理和软件，出来就搞金融
<jusss> NWMonster: 电影里天使都说了，宇宙的真理-数学
<NWMonster> jusss: 在等我几年，看我收购纽约时报
<uuair> jusss：你可以让NWMonster帮你联系一下濑亚美莉，他有钱赚，你有美女用。
<jusss> NWMonster: 数学不好，都是扯淡
<NWMonster> jusss: 给我钱，我帮你联系
<jusss> NWMonster: 我三代贫农
<NWMonster> jusss: 唉。。。。。。好吧，可惜我恐怕没时间学数学了
<jusss> NWMonster: 没能学好数学是我最大的遗憾
<NWMonster> 约这些干嘛。。。这些都是身经百战，早就是职业化的了
<jusss> 或许真应了Poincare那句数学家都是天生的
<NWMonster> jusss: 别提这些，我软件开发都还没学好，遗憾大了
<NWMonster> 稍微来点钱，来日本找*中生*交完全不是梦
<jusss> NWMonster: 你数学好了，干啥都行，写编译器都没问题，证明个物理公式呀之类的，
<NWMonster> jusss: 没错啊，可惜我数学也确实垃圾
<jusss> 数学不好，注定与大师无缘呀
<jusss> 感觉算法之类的还不都是数学吗
<NWMonster> 确实没错
<NWMonster> 源头都在数学
<jusss> acm得奖的不都是半路出家的搞数学的吗
<jusss> 连Ken Thompson老爷爷不也是数学系毕业的吗。。。
<NWMonster> 很多有名的计算机科学家不会编程的很多，只要会数学，就行
<NWMonster> 别闹了，我感觉我就是个垃圾，我感觉我连刷碗都不配
<October21> 人穷志短，马瘦毛长。
<October21> NWMonster: 好好干
<NWMonster> October21: 恩，我在墨迹墨迹就睡了，明天还有很多碗在等我
<perr> uuair: 为啥要物理的底子?
<perr> leeeee: 火鸟看不了,有版权问题
<leeeee> 对啊 跟你说找不到的
<October21> perr: 土豆有吧？
<uuair> perr: 说心里话，我也不是很清楚，但做量化交易，其他人的脑子不够用。。
<NWMonster> perr: 你刚加进来，怎么知道刚才的对话内容？
<perr> October21: 也不行
<perr> 偶掉了...<uuair> jusss: 麻仓优，这个我喜欢，刚发现的。
<perr> 到这
<October21> perr: 快播无敌
<NWMonster> 原来这样。。。。
<uuair> 我还是喜欢麻仓优比较多一些，濑亚美莉好像要10几万才能到大陆来
<NWMonster> perr: 迅雷云无敌
<perr> 用debian的说
<perr> 到点了,下完文件睡觉
<NWMonster> perr: vbox无敌
<October21> vbox是什么？
<perr> NWMonster: 用着呢
<^k^> October21: define:vbox http://lmgtfy.com/ An x86 virtualization software package developed by Sun Microsystems. Distributed under either the GNU GPL or a proprietary license with additional features.
<perr> 但似乎有些卡,只是用来挂qq
<jusss> virtual box
<NWMonster> 何必了，用pidgin+lwqq挂qq多好
<perr> 历史问题,不详述了
<jusss> 有手机抠抠挂才最好
<October21> perr: 有用wine搞的快播
<jusss> 其它的掉字
<NWMonster> jusss: 买不起智能手机的路过
<NWMonster> jusss: 话说有大神开android的emu挂的没
<jusss> NWMonster: 都去日本拍片了，还买不起手机，难道你拍片都是倒给人家钱？
<perr> October21: 偶不想wine了,实在乏味...看看雍正王朝吧
<October21> NWMonster: yunfan 用开发用的emu看过
<October21> 在emu里看视频
<NWMonster> jusss: 真心的说，我手机还是5年前刚来日本买的，非智能手机
<NWMonster> jusss: 真心没钱换，好几次动过换的念头，但摸摸钱包想想未来就放弃了
<October21> NWMonster: 弄个二手算了
<NWMonster> 何必了试试迅雷的云
<jusss> NWMonster: 买个国产货呀，实在不行让家里人邮寄过去呀
<NWMonster> October21: 主要是网费的花销受不起
<October21> NWMonster: 日本的合约机不是很好么
<NWMonster> October21: 日本智能手机一般都免费，只要加特定服务
<NWMonster> 但是我付不起网费
<October21> NWMonster: 我一般用wifi
<NWMonster> October21: 那何必了，太受限制了，拿出去跟普通手机没区别，回家还不如电脑
<October21> 我就30M流量
<NWMonster> October21: 而且不入网络的话，就要出手机钱了
<jusss> October21: 你和我一样
<jusss> October21: 每月30M
<jusss> October21: 回家连wifi
<leeeee> 为啥我是50+80+500M
<jusss> NWMonster: 手机上网真没啥意思
<October21> jusss: 我不用QQ，微博等
<leeeee> 睡觉了~~白白
<jusss> NWMonster: 顶多看看网页
<October21> jusss: 你这太绝对了
<NWMonster> 日本这里4G网络，你让我买个智能手机只在家里看网页。。。
<NWMonster> 算了我太穷还是，没办法
<NWMonster> 而且我也真心不爱好智能手机，我电车里有kindle看看新闻和书就行了
<October21> 我也有kindle
<October21> 代购日本的
<NWMonster> 恩，kindle很好，看看书比到处转网站或者聊天强
<October21> 可我比较好动，唉
<NWMonster> 你怎么利用你的kindle了？
<October21> 晚睡前看看
<October21> 用了koreader
<October21> 看点pdf文档
<October21> NWMonster: 你早点睡吧。一点了
<jusss> 00
<jusss> October21: 你会正则吗
<October21> 我明天回家
<NWMonster> 还好吧，2点之前睡
<October21> jusss: 不会
<jusss> NWMonster: 你会正则吗
<October21> NWMonster: 放假了吧？
<NWMonster> 我都是电车里，公交上，无聊的课堂上看看
<October21> NWMonster: 我也是在无聊的课上看
<NWMonster> October21: 考试期间，算放假吧，基本没课，就是考试了
<October21> 不过很少随身带，怕弄坏
<NWMonster> 感觉cnepub不错
<NWMonster> 基本看小说什么的都是从上面下的
<NWMonster> October21: 我倒是经常随身，已经好几道了，外壳也快不成样子了
<October21> 我很少看小说，基本想看些技术方面的
<October21> NWMonster: 我一般去百度kindle吧，看看有什么好书共享了
<October21> 其实mobi格式还好，你是用什么看epub？
<NWMonster> 技术方面的我都是上avaxhome里去找
<NWMonster> koreader支持啊
<October21> g avaxhome
<^k^> October21: avaxhome http://lmgtfy.com/ 32 minutes ago |...| Women in army, women in police, all we know how they're beautiful. |AvaxHome| give you the opportunity to enjoy this unforgettable show.
<October21> NWMonster: 恩，我也是用koreader
<NWMonster> 前一段我去商店看了看新版的kindle和旧版的区别，翻看半天没看出来
<NWMonster> 。。。。在等等，口子多了就换新的
<October21> kindle 2013吗？
<NWMonster> 恩，是的
<NWMonster> 日本乐天和sony也出读书机
<October21> 处理器快了，屏幕有改善，系统功能有较大增加
<October21> 我自己总结的
<NWMonster> 我主要关注屏幕
<October21> NWMonster: 那些比kindle贵吧？
<NWMonster> 不贵
<NWMonster> 价位差不多
<NWMonster> 不，应该说基本价位都一样
<NWMonster> 在日本都一样，因为竞争关系，所以把价位都定的一样
<NWMonster> 我一开始选择买kindle的主要原因就是koreader
<NWMonster> 还有amazon的电子书多
<NWMonster> 但是乐天的漫画也不少，幸亏我对漫画无爱
<October21> NWMonster: 最低亮度有区别，新版亮度更低，不过koreader可以关
<NWMonster> 哦，确实老版那个亮度有点恶心
<October21> NWMonster: kobo也有koreader了
<NWMonster> 花擦
<NWMonster> 这让我如何选下一个换啥
<October21> 你没在googlecode上看到有两种下载吗？
<NWMonster> 没注意
<NWMonster> 我好久没更新了
<October21> 更新吧
<October21> 有些改善
<October21> 我折腾kindle的时间估计和看书的时间有得一拼
<October21> 谁叫他是linux
<Lattice> 我也折腾kindle，你是怎么花这么多时间的？
<October21> g KUAL
<^k^> October21: KUAL http://lmgtfy.com/ 27 Ago 2008 |...| Grupo |KUAL|- EL MARAQUEROby chuparrucas827,880 views · 4:26 |...| Grupo |Kual|-La Rumba Quimbumbaby Serpiko Mendoza2,332,126 |...|
<October21> g KUAL mobiread
<^k^> October21: KUAL mobiread http://lmgtfy.com/ [Kindle] Unified Application Launcher. |KUAL| (V 2.2) Kindle Developer's Corner.
<October21> [Kindle] Unified Application Launcher.
<October21> Kindle Developer's Corner.
<October21> Lattice: 就是这了
<Lattice> October21: 小弟我连看都看不懂，你说的kindle是指Amazon出的电子书吗？
<October21> 嗯
<October21> Lattice: 你多大了？
<Lattice> October21: 怎么说呢，93年的。
<October21> 那你没叫错了 :)
<NWMonster> 我刚入手的时候也是折腾了很久
<NWMonster> 现在不折腾了，就是看看书
<October21> 没法，不够完美
<NWMonster> 没事看看掌上书苑的更新，豆瓣的评价，然后下点小说看
<Lattice> 呵呵，在高手面前我都是小弟，混IRC也有些日子了，我水平是最差的：D
<NWMonster> Lattice: 你年纪小，机会多，空间大，你才是我们羡慕的
<October21> +1
<NWMonster> 我跟你这么大的时候，上irc里只知道胡扯
<NWMonster> 现在也只知道胡扯
<October21> g Dapper
<Lattice> NWMonster: 我这个年龄，大学快毕业了，要考研，现在超级迷茫，不知道未来的方向。
<^k^> October21: Dapper http://lmgtfy.com/ Documentation you can improve. The |Dapper| tag wiki on Stack Overflow can be improved by any Stack Overflow users. Feel free to add relevant information |...|
<perr> Lattice: 研究学习还是笔记本/PC好,触摸的做笔记太不方便...如果做的笔记量不大只能说明你没有学到新的东西
<Lattice> 恩，感谢分享经验，PKM的经验最珍贵，这方面专业的资料好像不多。
<NWMonster> Lattice: 我感觉我比你更迷茫
<NWMonster> 睡了，大家晚安
<Lattice> 恩，晚安，凌晨4点我要去赶回家的火车。
<xyh>  hi大家好! 请问 如何更改fcitx-fbterm的键绑定??
<xyh>  我必须把 <ctrl-空格> 留给emacs
<difan> xyh: Looks like you can modify https://github.com/fcitx/fcitx-fbterm/blob/master/src/keymap.c
<^k^> ⇪ t: fcitx-fbterm/src/keymap.c at master · fcitx/fcitx-fbterm · GitHub
<xyh> 谢了,大家! (不过为什么用英语?) 我在看了,但是里面好像没有跟<ctrl-空格>有关的部分, input_key.h里倒是有CTRL_SPACE
<gebjgd> knownbad: 干嘛呢
<knownbad> 上班？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 谁？ß
 * sssss 去考试
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你我差9个小时？
<knownbad> 噗哧。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 西海岸？
<gebjgd> sssss: 祝你挂掉  反复重修
<difan> 上班+1...
<knownbad> gebjgd: 去你的。
<knownbad> 你不是还叫我去Florida的吗？
<knownbad> gebjgd: 撞车那位去了哪里？
#ubuntu-cn 2014-01-11
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu被dbus卡住了 进不了桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454493 前段时间因为安装软件，把dbus通过tar.gz包升级到了1.6.8。软件是装上了但是重启就进不了桌面，卡在一个什么都没有的屏幕上，背景有点ubuntu那种紫色。可以用tty访问，root登陆。从dmesg中查看最明显
<GODDOG> ^k^: time
<^k^> GODDOG, 下午4点。  08:02 
<GODDOG> ^k^: Error
<^k^> GODDOG, 当你认为人工智能将取代律师？ 08:03 新年快乐 : 19.664天
<GODDOG> ^k^: But you have a error time and send to me!
<iMad_Sleeping> ....
<iMad_Sleeping> 大清早就调戏机器人.
<GODDOG> iMad_still_sleep: 要考英语了好紧张
<iMad_still_sleep> GODDOG: 4/6级??? 考研英语? gre?
<iMad_still_sleep> GODDOG: 要是gre那我没得说, 那些单词太难了
<GODDOG> iMad_still_sleep: 期末考试/me
<iMad_still_sleep> GODDOG: 你学啥专业的? 大学英语还不随便过?
<GODDOG> iMad_still_sleep: 过是很容易 求个好分数  我电子专业
 * iMad_still_sleep 羡慕计算机相关专业的
<GODDOG> iMad_still_sleep: 和计算机唯一相关 似乎还是单片机那边
<GODDOG> iMad_still_sleep: 我是IC设计的
<iMad_still_sleep> GODDOG: 哦. 有没有iq设计的? 能帮我提高一下智商的那种? 我脑子太不好使了...
<GODDOG> iMad_still_sleep: 这
<GODDOG> iMad_still_sleep: 下了 去考试  下午还有线代
<iMad_still_sleep> 恩.
<luojie-dune> iMad_still_sleep: 　现在成了唤名癖。。。
<iMad_still_sleep> luojie-dune: 恩, 换名字好玩
<abc_> ^k^, 早～
<^k^> abc_, 尝试说，与更多或更少的范围内。  08:17 
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 08:17 新年快乐 : 19.654天
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_: 笑话标题:可以不开门 : "你为什么要偷东西?"法官审问着。 "我无可奈何,因为贫穷找上门来了,"被告可怜兮兮地答。 "这难道是理由吗?你完全可以不开门嘛！ "法官教训着。
 * iMad_still_sleep 困
 * luojie-dune sleep
<abc_> 高三党已经开始上课了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:不会被偷走 : 古时候,有个人种了不少柳树苗。他怕这些树苗被人偷走,就专请了一个人来看着。第二天早晨,他出门一看,树苗一棵也不见了。于是,就气冲冲地去责问看苗人。 树苗都哪儿去了?他气急败坏地问。 您别着急,看苗人指了指上锁的柜橱,都拔起来放到这里
<^k^>  ─> 边了,保险一棵也不会被偷走。
<luojie-dune> 感觉汉语歌还是那么恐怖，还是需要字幕。
<luojie-dune> 或者歌词。。。
 * abc_ 被老师发抄书了
<abc_> 罚
<iMad_still_sleep> abc_: 小学生?
<iMad_still_sleep> luojie-dune: 听粤语歌吧
<luojie-dune> iMad_still_sleep: 不听啊
<luojie-dune> iMad_still_sleep: 不过是看到
<abc_> iMad_still_sleep, 高中生
<abc_> iMad_still_sleep, R u dreaming?
<newleaves> morning !
<abc_> newleaves, good night 嘿嘿
<newleaves> where are you now ?
<abc_> newleaves, 学校，嘿嘿
<newleaves> 还没放假？  明白了...
<iMad_still_sleep> newleaves: Irc is T-zone free. it's morning when you arrive and night when you leave.
<abc_> 擦，从47页抄到52页。。
<iMad_still_sleep> abc_: 请允许我做一个悲伤的表情
<iMad_still_sleep> :-D
<abc_> iMad_still_sleep, ╰_╯ @_@ 囧rz
<newleaves> 我表示，我刚使用IRC 一天，还不是很会用这个玩意
<iMad_still_sleep> newleaves: 吐槽/扯皮/胡扯 会不会? 如果你都会, 那你已经是个irc高手了.
<newleaves> 比如，我想对某人说，但不发msg  和 notice   ，还不知道怎么弄
<iMad_still_sleep> newleaves: 输入别人的名字 + : + 你要说的话
<iMad_still_sleep> newleaves: 永远, 别用notice.
<newleaves> iMad_still_sleep, 这样么
<iMad_still_sleep> newleaves: 恩.
<abc_> newleaves, 打他的前几个字母，按下tab键可以补全
<newleaves> iMad_still_sleep,  ok    明白了
<newleaves> iMad_still_sleep,   频道管理员吗  ？
 * abc_ 至今不知道notice是干啥的
<iMad_still_sleep> abc_: newleaves: 善意的提醒: 不要用notice, 用的话, 会被无良+不讲理+没节操的管理员t掉
<newleaves> abc_, 讲悄悄话，当看种了某个妹子和男神
<newleaves> iMad_still_sleep, 明白     谢谢！
<iMad_still_sleep> 天冷了, 大家多穿衣服... 唉, 我也该离开被窝了...
<abc_> iMad_still_sleep, 擦，还在睡！！！
<iMad_still_sleep> abc_: 不然干嘛..
<abc_> 我们第二节课都下课了。。
<iMadper> abc_: 呸, 我都用nook看了两节书了
<abc_> iMadper, 。。。
<abc_> iMadper, 小说吧^_^
 * iMadper 推荐一本神书: how to wirte unmaintainable code
<luojie-dune> iMadper: 。
 * abc_ 找女朋友去了
<iMadper> abc_: 据我坐直, 凡是之前在这里炫耀有女朋友的, 都没有好果子吃... 祝你好运.
<iMadper> 据我所知...
<iMadper> typo
<luojie-dune> iMadper: 呃。有谁炫耀过？
<iMadper> luojie-dune: cherrot
<luojie-dune> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> luojie-dune: imtxc
<luojie-dune> iMadper: 还有你。。。
<luojie-dune> iMadper: lol
<iMadper> luojie-dune: 恩.
<iMadper> luojie-dune: 所以我现在悲惨的ntr中
<luojie-dune> iMadper: 你的话，让我想到　huntxu真聪明啊
<iMadper> luojie-dune: lol~ 糊涂虚, 过得怎么样我就不知道了
<luojie-dune> iMadper: 他　twitter　上写订婚了不是？
<iMadper> luojie-dune: 几年没看过twitter了, 我去看看去
 * abc_ 的女朋友失踪了。。
<abc_> iMadper, 。。。
<abc_> 难道被老师叫走了？！
<luojie-dune> abc_: ...孩子
<luojie-dune> abc_: 这里的未来就放在你肩上了。
 * iMadper 一语成谶
<abc_> luojie-dune, 别闹。。
<abc_> iMadper, 坏淫
 * abc_ →_→ iMadper, 
<luojie-dune> abc_: 使用召唤书
<iMadper> abc_: 你的女朋友在下水道的一条飞龙身后, 水管工. 吃蘑菇会变大, 就可以顶碎砖头了
<abc_> iMadper, 擦
<abc_> = =
<luojie-dune> abc_: 然后来拯救你
<luojie-dune> iMadper:
 * luojie-dune 刚才乱按了一下键盘。
<luojie-dune> 抱歉了
<abc_> 55555T_T 女盆友真的不见了
<iMadper> abc_: 别着急
<iMadper> abc_: 抽根烟冷静一下
<iMadper> abc_: 当务之急是找到哆啦a梦借到时光机
<abc_> iMadper, 毛线啊。。
<abc_> ^k^, 我的女朋友呢？
<^k^> abc_, 订购。 09:58 新年快乐 : 19.584天
<abc_> @
<abc_> 啊！？
<newleaves>  淘宝，300 包邮的节奏... !!?
<abc_> newleaves, 哈哈
<abc_> g 打屁聊天
<^k^> abc_: 打屁聊天 http://lmgtfy.com/ |打屁|，通俗一点解释就是网上的一些人瞎聊，引申义为很多人在一块|聊天|，相互闲聊 话家常|聊天|气聊里里外外的一些琐碎的事，天南海北的聊无所顾忌的聊、说神侃， |...|
<newleaves> abc_,     -.-
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 10:07 新年快乐 : 19.578天
<abc_> ^k^, 你好
<^k^> abc_, 您好！  10:10 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:淡定与疯狂 :竟然是图片http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M03/00/08/Cg-4V1I2q3yIR2C_AACloIUhcIcAALrGwNB9JAAAKW4489.jpg
<luojie-dune> abc_: 　掉了女朋友就要全校广播
<luojie-dune> iMadper　abc_ https://twitter.com/lainme993
<^k^> luojie-dune: ⇪ lainme (lainme993) on Twitter
<luojie-dune> 错了。
<luojie-dune> iMadper:　abc　http://my.tv.sohu.com/pl/6382846/63657194.shtml
<^k^> luojie-dune: ⇪ 又见水深火热 挑战用妹子的胸部洗脸100连发-搞笑视频-搜狐视频
<luojie-dune> 双剪贴板不会用啊　:(
<zodiac1111_> luojie-dune, 双剪切板是什么
<luojie-dune> zodiac1111_: 我经常混用鼠标的那个和ctrl+c/v 的
<luojie-dune> 混用就忘记了。从一个窗口换到另一个窗口的时候
<zodiac1111_> luojie-dune, 鼠标中键那个吗>
<luojie-dune> zodiac1111_: 嗯
<zodiac1111_> luojie-dune, 那个很好用耶,配合双击,三击.一般复制指令什么的我都用.除非flash之类的地方不能复制的 :P
<luojie-dune> zodiac1111_: 哦
<zodiac1111_> luojie-dune, 那个似乎较选择缓冲区,shift+insert也能用(看应用程序实现)我现在gnome没有中键都玩不来了.这个鼠标的中键又不灵了.经常连击
<luojie-dune> zodiac1111_: shift+insert = ctrl+v
<luojie-dune> zodiac1111_: 那还好吧。有时候隔得远远的才用　shift insert
<yunfan> iMadper: 了解MESH么？
<zodiac1111_> luojie-dune, 恩,一般不会去 shift insert.基于鼠标和键盘都可以操作的考虑.
<jusss> 一直shift insert的路过
<jusss> xterm都shift insert
<zodiac1111_> 我的键盘shift 和insert分别在左下和右上角. = =打字姿势又不标准.所以...
<luojie-dune> zodiac1111_:　有的可能shift　和　insert都在方向键边上
<zodiac1111_> luojie-dune, 恩,那样只能"单手操作"了.而且右边一点点就是鼠标....
<luojie-dune> zodiac1111_: 忘记键盘吧。‘
<luojie-dune> https://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=447351　这个还真的。。。
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 请教，我有一台98年的IBM笔记本，装了lubuntu，网卡坏了，怎么装软件。 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz:lvsiyuan
<luojie-dune> 1998年电脑还在用。。。
<luojie-dune> 天哪。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 网络安装fedora问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454498 <img src="http://bj.dl.baidupcs.com/file/d9f0d14b2c87e7cd5f503c47648c5528?xcode=20cd2569c1042939b71d3762b903057b1762b822e9df0f57&fid=1006652099-250528-4261771990&time=1389408729&sign=FDTAXER-DCb740ccc5511e5e8fedcff06b081203-5azv7R90n3ZEfUkIHek%2FmVe2gcU%3D&to=abp&fm=Q,B,T,t&expir
<^k^>  ─> es=1389409329&rt=sh&r=597574659&logid=1108404892&sh=1&vuk=1006652099&fn=IMG_20140111_103747.jp
 * sssss 考试回来了
<sssss> gebjgd: 你怎么知道我这次是第二次考了
<luojie-dune> sssss: 烤什么？
<sssss> luojie-dune: 不知道啊
<luojie-dune> sssss: 火腿肠？
<sssss> luojie-dune: 一个多月前考了一次，没过，这次人又给我报上名了
<luojie-dune> sssss: 考什么东西？
<sssss> luojie-dune: 上次我把试卷答得满满的都没有过。。
<sssss> luojie-dune: 今天我连选择题都懒得蒙直接交了...
<sssss> luojie-dune: 主要问题是，到现在，我不知道考什么……
<luojie-dune> sssss: 什么类型内容？
<sssss> luojie-dune: 只知道今天早上出门居然带的上次的准考证过去了…………
<sssss> luojie-dune: 呐，忘记了
<luojie-dune> sssss: 过了有什么好处？
<sssss> luojie-dune: 天大的好处！
<sssss> luojie-dune: 过了下次就不用考了
<sssss> |||
<sssss> 要是不过，一个月后的周六还得去……
<luojie-dune> sssss: 论坛里又多了一个怪阿姨啊。。。
<luojie-dune> sssss: 最后，姐衷心祝愿躲在GPT和UEFI后面的某软永远不举，早日驾鹤~
<sssss> luojie-dune: 谁啊
<luojie-dune> sssss: 雅典娜
<sssss> 哪里呢
<sssss> luojie-dune: 哦，论坛啊，
<luojie-dune> sssss: arch折腾帖子，
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 我还是觉得大便比较稳定。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454501 我还是觉得大便比较稳定。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xfcy — 2014-01-11 11:47
<quinnwang> 安装ubuntu-tweak换了主题，清理后，现在没有菜单和全局菜单了
<quinnwang> 重新启动后，全局菜单没有了
<quinnwang> 用unity --reset　　到 ｒｕｎ_ｋｅｙ不动了
<luojie-dune> quinnwang: 使用有风险，劝君重头来————删用户哈
<yunfan> 银监会正在酝酿加快推出银行破产条例。按照央行计划的50万限额，假如储户在单一银行的存款不高于50万元，银行倒闭，储户将获得全额赔偿；如存款超过50万元，则最多获赔50万，超出部分或者不能获得赔付，或按一定比例赔付。
<luojie-dune> yunfan: 无论如何，一堆帐号用来浪费和
<luojie-dune> 一家亲。
<luojie-dune> 等等，中国有银行倒闭过？
<luojie-dune> 有啊，海南发展银行
<CyrusYzGTt> 这样的话，国内银行的优势不在了， 看来将钱存在国外银行也一样
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 品牌优势绝对还在
<newleaves> 买黄金吧
<luojie-dune> newleaves: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ 但是 国外银行的服务意识强，
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 哦。但是关系不过硬
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 关系培养还需要几年
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 吃饭了么大叔
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ 裸姐，
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 大叔给张照片
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ 我很丑的，不要影响市容，国家形象，如果你要照片找 国安 它们 知道，
<newleaves> ...
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 没关系，丑人的样貌我收集
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ 你是女的，就先给我视频，裸照
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: ...你脑袋坏了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ 多谢 赞美
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • [游戏死机]steam的linux游戏死机,怎么结束游戏程序进程(已解决) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454503 我用的ubuntu 12.10 64bit. 实际是一个非常新手的问题,不过发现,自己连这个都不太懂.还是分享下怎么做的. 比如steam的trine2这个游戏,打折时候我记得渺似5美金,大概30软
<^k^>  ─> 妹币过点,入正.但是全屏模式,玩多人联机游戏有时死机. 完了,如果不是窗口化,全屏的,死机可能连带ubuntu的unity界面/桌面都回不去了.怎么 …
<perr> ne
<newleaves> perr, en
<quinnwang> luojie-dune
<mintleaf> ubuntu中文频道在线人数也不多啊。看来还是喜欢QQ的多，知道IRC的少啊
<quinnwang> 国情就这样
<mintleaf> 不用QQ，呵呵
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:同 行 :      埃迪跟同事一起喝酒,不觉天色已晚。他是个"妻管严",虽然到了家,可为了不惊醒妻子,就悄悄地将后窗门拆下来,从厨房蹑手蹑脚地走进卧室。     这时,突然身后有人拍了他一下肩膀。    "噢——！ "    "嘘——！ "     拍肩膀的是个
<^k^>  ─> 男子。他对目瞪口呆的埃迪说:"咱们是同行,不过你蹑手蹑脚的功夫真不赖呀！ " 
<iMadper> 转发: 和女神聊天,聊了一会女神居然问我,你有那种网站么?大家懂的,我就说有啊有啊,然后发了过去,结果她说:有了就赶紧去看吧,和你聊天挺烦的。。。
<iMadper> mintleaf: 问题是, 朋友/家人都在qq, 来irc有毛意思.
<mintleaf> 不用qq也没啥影响啊，于我而言
<perr_> test
<^k^> perr_:点点点.  13:39 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于deb包和源码包的掺杂安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454505 我用deb包安装时，假如目标要安装a.deb，a.deb依赖b.deb,但是我之前明确用源码包安装过b的源码包啊，为什么系统还提示我没有安装b.deb，是我没有安装好b的源码包吗？ 大神们 小弟初玩Ubuntu，各种不
<^k^>  ─> 懂，请不吝指教，谢谢啦 统计信息: 发表于 由 guangyu2002 — 2014-01-11 13:31
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:临别留言 :       甲:"我太太每次回娘家,临走总要留句话给我。"      乙:"她说什么?"      甲:"要是在二十年前,她会说:'亲爱的,我很快就会回来。'"      乙:"要是现在,她说什么?"      甲:"她！临走时说:'哎！别忘了浇花、喂猫、打扫房间、看
<^k^>  ─> 好门／" 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/1777.html 笑话标题:是我的错 :       甲:"那个唠唠叨叨讲个没完的女人是谁?"      乙:"我的妻子。"      甲:"啊,对不起,请原谅。"      乙:"不,这不是你的错,而是我的错。" 
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux无处不在 各地政府用Linux做什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454506 【TechTarget中国 转载】 　　现在的社会，Linux无处不在。现在可以跟我做个环球旅行，我来告诉你Linux到底都在哪里，扮演什么角色。 　　政府 　　大多数地方的政府都在使用Linux，主要有两个
<^k^>  ─> 原因：节省成本以及灵活性。以下是全球内使用Linux的政府列表： 　　美国——从2001年7月开始，白宫开始将计算机迁移到红帽Linux和Apache …
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • ape和flac的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454508 不是都号称无损嘛？ 为啥很多转换软件都可以调文件的质量，有些是给了几个数字作为等级，有些直接偷懒说，略低、正常、略高，为啥？ 想把一堆ape转成flac 怎样转才能让以后ape“删而无悔”？ 也就是说将ape里的信
<^k^>  ─> 息一比特不差地写进flac！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Lavande — 2014-01-11 15:16
<perr> test
<perr> binggo
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:情绪变化 :       甲:"阿三那小子,对我们宣称结了婚就洗心革面,可如今还是个见酒就眼红的酒鬼！ "      乙:"可你注意了没有?他的变化还是很大的。"      甲:"有何变化?"      乙:"结婚前他是喝闲酒,如今可是喝闷酒啦！ " 
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 安全评估报告:ubuntu是最安全的系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454509 假如你对安全性要求较高，请选择ubuntu。必须是官方原版而不是改造后的中文版 当然LTS的长期支持版优先考虑 更多请看原文 http://insights.ubuntu.com/resources/article/ubuntu-scores-highest-in-uk-gov-security-assessm
<^k^>  ─> ent/ Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2014-01-11 15:51
<abineQ> http://images.indiegogo.com/file_attachments/194380/files/20131113011145-5B1A1325.jpg?1384333905
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助啊，用了gnome3怎么换回unity？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454510 我是从unity开始用的unity。想玩玩gnome，安装后发现不怎么喜欢。于是想换回unity，但是unity桌面变成全黑，桌面的文件也看不到了，系统窗口的关闭按钮也变到了窗口的右边，还有开机画面也变成了g
<^k^>  ─> nome的。grub也变成了灰色的。。。怎么弄回来啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 froster — 2014-01-11 16:05
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:好悬啊 :竟然是图片http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M04/0A/0F/Cg-4WlI2na-IaQnSAADsLy1OWU4AALrFgDGvjcAAOxH097.jpg
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: 笑话标题:分享图片 :竟然是图片http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0B/06/08/Cg-4WlJWIIeIKNf6AADP9Q3JLZkAAMZGQDXqocAANAN941.jpg
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 咱们这个ubuntu 的论坛，为啥不用discuz 做？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454512 phpBB -- 这个各种操作的不方便。 统计信息: 发表于 由 aahu — 2014-01-11 16:34
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 13.10 多声卡的切换 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454513 我安装了13.10，一切正常，但是没有声音。系统可以检测出两块声卡，1 AMD 7800 HDMI 2 Creative HDA 我试了很多方法多没有发出声音，好像默认的是 1 声卡 我的尝试： 1 alsamixer 中已启动就是 HDMI 的声卡，可以F6 切换到
<cherrot> 硬盘序列号可以随意改么？
<onlylove> cherrot: 你做梦呢
<onlylove> cherrot: 很多软件的licence就绑定序列号，不准换硬盘
<cherrot> onlylove: 但在windows上可以通过加hook来改变真实的值对吧
<onlylove> cherrot: 这个不知道
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 请教 virtualbox 如何用命令行，完整/干净的删除1个虚拟机？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454514 请教 virtualbox 如何用命令行，完整/干净的删除1个虚拟机？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 aahu — 2014-01-11 17:03
<cherrot> Test
<^k^> cherrot:点点点. 17:11 新年快乐 : 19.284天
<cherrot> test
<^k^> cherrot:点点点. 17:11 新年快乐 : 19.284天
<sssss> cherrot: .
<sssss> test
<^k^> sssss:点点点. 17:24 新年快乐 : 19.274天
<leeeee> 唉
<town55> 手抖了?
<leeeee> 对了
<leeeee> 饭团最后选了谁？
<town55> lainme, 飯糰是什麼
<leeeee> == 就是 那个 大家都认识的呀
<iMadper> 睡了一下午...
<iMadper> town55: 饭团: maplebeats   又名  媒婆
<leeeee> iMadper: 大周末的。。
<iMadper> leeeee: 周末才能睡这么爽!
<newleaves> ...
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • etherape相关疑问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454515 使用etherape经常发现自己的电脑和一些陌生的ip产生数据，例如220.181.112.75，打开后是百度广告联盟。 为什么会有这种情况出现？是什么原因？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 realrealjerry — 2014-01-11 17:33
<leeeee> iMadper: == 那他最后选了谁啊
<iMadper> leeeee: 什么选了谁?
<leeeee> 就是饭团不是有一段狗血的N角恋么？
<iMadper> leeeee: 我就知道他跟cherrot鬼混
<leeeee> ==
<onlylove> leeeee: 别八卦了，最后分了
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 这里除了婚姻幸福的，就是无法启动的
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 所以随意八卦1
<luojie-dune> iMadper: 话说。你不准备ntr，还学那么多其他东西？
<iMadper> luojie-dune: 学啥了?
<luojie-dune> iMadper: 看书啊，学内核啊
<iMadper> luojie-dune: 一直在ntr呀. 不过我能做的不多呀
<luojie-dune> iMadper: 。春节不是聚首的时候么。
<iMadper> luojie-dune: 这次真不是了....
<luojie-dune> iMadper: 呃。。。
<iMadper> luojie-dune: 妹子过年不回来了
<luojie-dune> iMadper: 。。。
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 他过去
<iMadper> onlylove: 我也过不去.
<onlylove> iMadper: 借口
<iMadper> onlylove: tmd过去干嘛?!
<iMadper> onlylove: 你来告诉我, 过去干嘛?
<onlylove> iMadper: NTR
<iMadper> onlylove: 你也就会说说这个了
<iMadper> onlylove: 怎么ntr?
<iMadper> onlylove: 现在过去, 能不让妹子觉得你烦就不错了
<luojie-dune> ...
<iMadper> onlylove: 人家不回来, 就是在那边陪她男朋友
<iMadper> onlylove: 我过去了, 人家会抽时间陪我?
<nnnnnnd> onlylove: 难道我过去一个人散散步就回来?
<nnnnnnd> onlylove: 最后闹得个人家不想陪我, 但是我都过去了, 不见一面弄得妹子挺过意不去的这种尴尬局面
<leeeee> O.....
 * luojie-dune 抱抱　nnnnnnd
 * luojie-dune 做完饭了。
 * nnnnnnd 抱抱 luojie-dune 
<leeeee> 你们俩要不要这样。。
<abineQ> 开吃
<leeeee> QQ糖
<town55> ...看不懂
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 你也要抱抱？
<CyrusYzGTt> gaoji 动作
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 犯规啊。我爸去打”谁是球王“比赛，只有他是混双组队，其他城市都是男双。
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 　你在干嘛。
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ 擼管
<CyrusYzGTt> 勿扰
<wpah> 晕
<luojie-dune> wpah:
<luojie-dune> 别理那变态
<wpah> 哈哈
<wpah> 妹子这么多，随便找个也不用撸呀
<luojie-dune> 。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/5011.html 笑话标题:偷水果 : 农夫巡视果园,发现一个小男孩攀上了苹果树。"小捣蛋,你等着看,我要去告诉你爸爸！！ "男孩抬头向上面喊道:"爹,底下有人要和你说话！ "
<leeeee> ==
<luojie-dune> perr: 为啥你用手机上网？　wlan
<sevk> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/7165.html 笑话标题:马变骆驼 :     一位很胖的小姐问动物园马场的管理员:"你们这什么时候买了骆驼啊?"管理员 很有礼貌的回答说:"小姐,我们这没有什么骆驼,实际上您看到的是一匹马,打上次被您骑过之后,就变成了现在这样子了"。
<perr> luojie-dune: wlan上网
<luojie-dune> perr: 你是外来人？
<luojie-dune> perr: 呃。我不知道该用什么词汇形容，见谅
<luojie-dune> World of Goo
<perr> luojie-dune: wlan便宜,安全,为啥不用???
<luojie-dune> perr: 哦。不知道。我这里没有信号1.
<perr> luojie-dune: wlan便宜
<onlylove> perr: 靠，我家没信号！
<adam8157> luojie-dune: 今天不开心啊罗姐
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 怎么了，当？
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 当，敲1敲钟？
<adam8157> luojie-dune: 反正就是不开心啊, 我太弱了
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 如果那是不开心的理由，人生就是不开心的了啊。
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 没关系，我无法安慰你，我比你弱多了
<adam8157> luojie-dune: 某些事情上我始终被动, 弱, 不开心啊
<onlylove> adam8157: 感情受挫了？
<onlylove> adam8157: 还是工资受挫了
<luojie-dune> onlylove: ...
<adam8157> onlylove: 骚年
<luojie-dune> adam
<adam8157> onlylove: 这个月工资还没发呢
<onlylove> adam8157: 那是啥？
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 心灵受挫了
<adam8157> 佛曰说不得, 反正是不开心
<onlylove> adam8157: 被技术帝鄙视了？
<luojie-dune> adam81 挫下一撮灰来。
<onlylove> adam8157: 先发现的BUG被后发现的人修好了？
 * luojie-dune 发现一句话，某人从心上挫下一撮灰来。灰心了。
<adam8157> onlylove: 和这些事情无关 骚年不要猜了
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 我爹去打比赛，发现只有自己是混双组合，山东其他地方全是男双！
<adam8157> luojie-dune: 混双好 :D
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 让你爹有动力点
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 不过他队友我见了，确实技术不怎么好。。。
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 呃。
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 能者多劳嘛
<luojie-dune> ...
<onlylove> 今天下午好像看到过l5e的样子
<abineQ> onlylove: 看错了吧
<abineQ> LOL
<onlylove> abineQ: 翻LOG去，肯定来过
<abineQ> 是不是看见抱着暖水袋的妹子
<abineQ> LOL
<abineQ> onlylove: 是的。leeeee有来了
<abineQ> 我也见到了
<abineQ> 不用翻
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 你该找妹子了，你这么想要一个。。。
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 我只是顺口说说而已
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 13.04 开机自动设置屏幕亮度 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454516 PS：1. 以下命令全是在管理员权限下进行的，所以先 sudo su 获取管理员权限 　　2. 以下命令中的 vim 是我常常使用的一个编辑器，如果你的电脑没有安装的话，将它换成 gedit 也行 Step1. 安装 laptop-mode-
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 20:20 新年快乐 : 19.152天
<abineQ> 乐乐
<abineQ> 什么是乐乐？
<^k^> abineQ: define:乐乐？ http://lmgtfy.com/ 謝語恩. 维基百科，自由的百科全书. 跳转至： 导航、 搜索. Template:演員 |樂樂|台灣 童星，2013年因出演《兩個爸爸》中唐溫蒂一角而走紅。
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_:http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/24995.html 笑话标题:孩子的想象 :竟然是图片http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M04/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2p8OIVDpMAAF9CGxacEcAALrOgC6ibkAAX0g268.jpg
<abineQ> >joke
<_newleaves_> test
<^k^> _newleaves_:点点点. 20:23 新年快乐 : 19.150天
<abineQ> 什么是树莓派？
<^k^> abineQ: define:树莓派？ http://lmgtfy.com/ |树莓派|（英语：Raspberry Pi），是一款基於Linux系統的只有一張信用卡大小的单板机 電腦。它由英國的|树莓派|基金會所開發，目的是以低價硬體及自由軟體刺激在学校 |...|
<_newleaves_> abineQ,   一块开发板　　　ａｒｍ　v7
<abineQ> 什么是Python？
<^k^> abineQ: define:Python？ http://lmgtfy.com/ Home page for |Python|, an interactive, object-oriented, extensible programming language. It provides an extraordinary combination of clarity and versatility, and |...|
<_newleaves_> 原来是为了锻炼青少年　python  编程使用的
<_newleaves_> ...
<_newleaves_> 晕了　
<_newleaves_> 什么是机器人？
<^k^> _newleaves_: define:机器人？ http://lmgtfy.com/ 新浪财经为您提供|机器人|(300024)股票实时行情走势,实时资金流向,实时新闻资讯, 研究报告,股吧互动,交易信息,个股点评,公告,财务指标分析等与|机器人|(300024)股票  |...|
<_newleaves_> ＤＭＡ　怎么使用　？
<luojie-dune> g 狼牙山五壮士
<^k^> luojie-dune: 狼牙山五壮士 http://lmgtfy.com/ 跳转至： 导航、 搜索. 远眺狼牙山. |狼牙山五壮士|是五名抗日战争时期在河北易县狼牙 山为抵抗日本侵略军跳崖的战士：马宝玉、胡德林、胡福才、葛振林和宋学义。
<_newleaves_> 邓丽君
<_newleaves_> g  邓丽君
<^k^> _newleaves_: 邓丽君 http://lmgtfy.com/ |鄧麗君|，（1953年1月29日－1995年5月8日）台湾女歌手，其作品在華人社會，以及 日本、東南亞等亚洲各地廣泛流行和傳唱，經典歷久而不衰，深得人心。有「只要有 |...|
<abineQ> Django这个名字有点让人抓狂
<adam8157> g abine
<^k^> adam8157: abine http://lmgtfy.com/ |Abine| provides online privacy solutions that are simple, powerful, and easy-to- use. Whether you're looking to block online tracking with our free browser add-on , |...|
 * jusss 今天一连看完了x-men 3部，
<jusss> x-men 2000 2003 2006
<abineQ> jusss: 不冷？
<abineQ> jusss: 你该钻被窝了
<jusss> abineQ: 已经钻了
<abineQ> jusss: 那你还能挂在IRC上？
 * jusss 生活在一个4度但没暖气的地方。。。
<jusss> abineQ: 笔记本放床上呀
<abineQ> 4度是不用暖气的
<sssss> o
<abineQ> 零下采用暖气
<abineQ> 零下才用暖气
<luojie-dune> abineQ: 。
<luojie-dune> abineQ: 厉害
<luojie-dune> 春节是个可怕的时节
<luojie-dune> sssss: 你是什么时候返乡？
<sssss> luojie-dune: 1.27
<luojie-dune> sssss: 不算早
<sssss> luojie-dune: 差不多，回去太早也就那样
<luojie-dune> sssss: 所以吧。去吧。
<_newleaves_> 这里能和ＱＱ群互通吗
<onlylove> 有人搞过
<onlylove> 你要搞么
<luojie-dune> _newleaves_: 曾经有过那种　bot　然后被踢了
<luojie-dune> 好像1
<_newleaves_> luojie-dune, 我不搞　
<_newleaves_> 我在#opensuse看他们和ＱＱ互通，挺好奇的
<perr> test
<^k^> perr:点点点. 20:53 新年快乐 : 19.130天
<luojie-dune> _newleaves_:  #opensuse　不会吧？怎么会有老外用　qq
<perr> binggo
<_newleaves_> 哈哈　中文频道　
<_newleaves_> g #opensuse-cn
<_newleaves_> perr, ＨＩ　　
<luojie-dune> _newleaves_: 哦。suse-cn那里是专门suse用户吧。这里纯粹是混杂
<_newleaves_> luojie-dune, 估计是的，不过，我办公室用debian   ;笔记本用　opensue
<perr> test
<^k^> perr:点点点. 20:57 新年快乐 : 19.127天
<onlylove> opensuse的安装好复杂的样子
<perr> _newleaves_: 啊
<_newleaves_> onlylove, 不复杂，opensuse   arch gentoo　我都试过...
<onlylove> _newleaves_: 复杂，就是复杂，
<abineQ> _newleaves_: 灰常复杂的说
<_newleaves_> 哈哈　
<onlylove> _newleaves_: 特别不理解为啥默认是LDAP认证
<_newleaves_> 你先不管ＬＤＡＰ　
<_newleaves_> 先玩上它一玩
<onlylove> 我怎么可能不管，我要先把这个改掉
<luojie-dune> 各种发行版都是没有提示的，非要自己搜。
<_newleaves_> 不过开始那个　包管理那个安装方式，没搞名彼岸
<_newleaves_> 明白
<luojie-dune> 不做个简单的帮助浏览器套件？
<_newleaves_> ｏｐｅｎｓｕｓｅ进入大陆比较晚　
<luojie-dune> _newleaves_: 说实在的，折腾linux通常是windows换代时候来一批
<luojie-dune> xp-vista 7-8
<onlylove> 而且不习惯suse的yast2，那个改hostname还要折腾两遍
<_newleaves_> luojie-dune, 我折腾是当初学习网络管理的时候，学的centos　
<onlylove> 先改/etc/HOSTNAME这个文件，居然是全大写，然后用hostname改名
<luojie-dune> blabla
<_newleaves_> 是的，就是这个　yast2
<luojie-dune> 啊。好久不说　blabla了。。。
<luojie-dune> 都忘记吧
<luojie-dune> 什么呐
<iMadper> onlylove: suse还没用 hostnamectl来改吗?
<iMadper> suse不至于这么落后吧?
<onlylove> iMadper: 不知道啊……前几天突然又从suse改centos了，很郁闷呢
<onlylove> iMadper: hostnamectl是啥
<iMadper> onlylove: ... ...
<iMadper> onlylove: 改hostname的呀
<onlylove> 啥时候的事情，没用过
<iMadper>   set-hostname NAME      Set system hostname
<iMadper>   set-icon-name NAME     Set icon name for host
<iMadper>   set-chassis NAME       Set chassis type for host
<iMadper> onlylove: 不知道, 适合我这种懒人. 毕竟我手动修改hostname就没成功过.
<iMadper> onlylove: 也挺适合自动化的
<onlylove> iMadper: 从来没用过……
<adam8157> iMadper: 渣渣
<iMadper> adam8157: 李老板.
<onlylove> iMadper: 一直在研究hostname怎么用
<onlylove> iMadper: 不是门房李大爷么？
<iMadper> onlylove: 啥?
 * adam8157 发个邮件都得加代理 sigh
<iMadper> adam8157: 怎么会?
<adam8157> iMadper: 长城宽带
<iMadper> adam8157: 赞.
<iMadper> adam8157: 快吗?
<adam8157> iMadper: 啥?
<iMadper> adam8157: 长城宽带
<iMadper> adam8157: 我擦, 从上下文看不出来吗...
<adam8157> iMadper: 20Mbps, 但是毛病不少
<iMadper> adam8157: 个别网站访问极慢?
<adam8157> iMadper: bad mood today
<adam8157> iMadper: 偶尔犯病
<onlylove> adam8157: 邮件加代理？25和110？
<luojie-dune> adam8157: ...
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦.
<onlylove> adam8157: 有webmail部
<adam8157> onlylove: proxychains直接全管了
<iMadper> webmail不好用呀
<CyrusYzGTt> thunderbird
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 最不好用。。
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 你用啥
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 我现在正实验 geary
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 以前有web
 * onlylove 觉得明天调休其实并不划算
<freeflying> adam8157, 蛋蛋
<adam8157> freeflying: 猴总
<freeflying> adam8157, 啥时候把你的MX3借我玩玩啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 你又黑我
<freeflying> adam8157, 昨晚你抽奖又抽到个不是
<freeflying> adam8157, 蛋蛋年前啥时候聚聚啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 好啊候总
<freeflying> adam8157, 希望我不出差了
<adam8157> freeflying: 啊! 有消息了?
<freeflying> adam8157, 基本ok了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:劝君更尽一杯酒,西出阳关无故人 : 王维:劝君更尽一杯酒,西出阳关无故人。 再整点儿,咱哥儿俩再喝酒指不定要等到啥时候呢。
<adam8157> freeflying: 真.候总
<_newleaves_> perr, 看　晓说　
<perr> _newleaves_: 乃看过神游没?
<_newleaves_> perr, no
<perr> _newleaves_: 看雍正王朝ing
<zazor> 新手请教为什么gvim不能输入中文呢？
<onlylove> 谁说的
<onlylove> 你其他地方能输入中文？
<zazor> 我的不能输入
<zazor> vim中都可以
<jusss> onlylove: 我这访问不了shooter.cn了
<alvin_rxg> Title: 首页 - 射手网 - Shooter.cn - 与别人分享，别人与你分享 (@ shooter.cn)
<lanyitin> 檢查一下locale
<onlylove> jusss: 你又要看啥？
<_newleaves_> perr, 你看吧　
<jusss> onlylove: 下字呀幕
<onlylove> jusss: 打电话给ISP
<perr> _newleaves_: 你不是着急上火吗怎么悠闲起来了?
<onlylove> jusss: 玩命的骂
<iMadper> zazor: export LC_CtYPE=zh_CN.utf8 && gvim  来启动gvim , 看看能不能用输入法
<perr> flash老是崩溃,一会i刷一次,nnd
<onlylove> 其他地方可以么，GTK_IM_MODULE的值是多少
<zazor> 看了locale，应该没问题，gvim显示中文没问题的，就是不能输入
<iMadper> zazor: 刚才那个命令不行?
<abineQ> perr: 不用Flash
<iMadper> zazor: 说话呀
<zazor> 等一下下，我在式一下
<abineQ> zazor: 你没开启输入模式？
<abineQ> LOL
<abineQ> 没进入编辑模式
<iMadper> zazor: 试一下这么费劲?
<onlylove> 没进编辑模式，别说中文，英文都输不了
<iMadper> zazor: 又不是让你去做100个俯卧撑.. 要不要这么久的呀..
<onlylove> iMadper: 能在这输中文，命令行可以输入，感觉没问题啊
<onlylove> iMadper: gvim有啥特殊的
<onlylove> 掉了……
<iMadper> onlylove: 谁知道.
 * luojie-dune 觉得自己若是做商人，会成为个好商人；但我就是疯子，我就是讨厌现在的商业制度，我就是疯子。！
<iMadper> luojie-dune: 开公司吧
<luojie-dune> iMadper: 讨厌商业制度怎么开公司，肯定是建立新城市更可能。。。
<onlylove> iMadper: 这明显从政的倾向
<luojie-dune> only love shape history
<iMadper> onlylove: 从政? 我看是simcity
<luojie-dune> iMadper: ...
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37990
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 硅芯片替代材料延续摩尔定律
<_newleaves_> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNjUxNzk4NDAw.html
<^k^> _newleaves_: ⇪ 500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError for http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNjUxNzk4NDAw.html -- unhandled responsein get head
<luojie-dune> 终于安静了。
<KLM> :-)
<_newleaves_> －．－
<onlylove> 睡觉去，明天上班
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • 创建oracle用户，limit设置错误问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454517 我在ubuntu安装oracle 11g，建立oracle用户后，每次从别的用户su到oracle用户都会显示ulimit: 34: error setting limit (Operation not permitted)。 以下是limits.conf的手动添加内容： #oracle  soft  nproc  16384  #oracle  hard 
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • Ubuntu 13.10安装sybase 12.5.4数据库后配置环境变量问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454519 本人新手在Ubuntu 13.10上安装sybase12.5.4。由于在安装系统的时候就直接创建了text用户所以安装的时候就直接在text这个用户上进行安装，安装全部完成之后在启动sybase的时候报错Could n
<maplebeats> lainme: 喵，哈哈。。您也到家了吧？
<lainme> maplebeats: 恩。已经到很久了
<_newleaves_> 过年了，准备给老家捎一台　　台式机回去，准备选择　debian or  opensuse
<luojie-dune> maplebeats　拿到你的　万元户证明了？
<maplebeats> luojie-dune: qu shi
<lainme> 万元户证明。。。
 * luojie-dune 拜　lainme
 * maplebeats 我有一张 lainme 背影照:D
<luojie-dune> maplebeats: ...
<lainme> ……
<maplebeats> 咳咳
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 龄音姐
<luojie-dune> maplebeats: 没收到啊
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 铃音姐 修正版
<maplebeats> luojie-dune: 收毛线，本人没同意呢
<luojie-dune> maplebeats: 呃。
<luojie-dune> maplebeats: 不是拿到你的　macbook pro 么？
<maplebeats> luojie-dune: 没有
<luojie-dune> maplebeats: 那你干什么去了　?_?
<maplebeats> luojie-dune: 瞎逛
<luojie-dune> maplebeats: 哦。
<luojie-dune> maplebeats lainme 曾几何时富豪叫做万元户啊。。。
 * luojie-dune 老了
<lainme> 那是很多年前的事了
<maplebeats> lainme: 似乎从九龙塘到福田口岸只收了我12块钱的地铁费。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 时光流逝 岁月匆匆 天地玄黄 宇宙洪荒 春夏秋冬 生老病死 成住坏空
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 还在广州不走了？
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ 本尊广府人士
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt　那又怎样？
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt: 广州现在冷吗?
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ 出去外面要暂住证 还要去当地 街道 居委，才有真正的福利待遇
<lainme> maplebeats: 为什么我记得不是这个价。难道调整过
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ 嗯，有阳光，不过风吹过 依然感觉 很湿冷
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 呃。倒是。
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt: 现在需要穿啥衣服?
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ 所以 联邦制 什么的有土壤 这个也是 分裂分子 的其中一个理由
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ 从小到大，我一直在 冬天 穿三件 无论有多冷，
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 本来就是地方割据啊。地税局都有了
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt: 哪三件? 内裤, 文胸 + 丝袜?
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt: 那你是挺厉害
<luojie-dune> iMadper: 你在想像你妹子么。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ 嗯，
<iMadper> luojie-dune: 没, 我就是再说 CyrusYzGTt
 * iMadper 外面的世界很无奈
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ 说上半身的， 短袖+毛衣+外套
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 下半身一条运动裤就够了
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt: 喵的, 一个外套, 谁知道是啥外套... 羽绒服也叫外套.
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ 双脚 一双袜子+一双鞋
<luojie-dune> iMadper: 我刚才出去就1条破旧的CBA运动裤
<CyrusYzGTt> 下半身  一条底裤+一条休闲裤
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 你的耐寒能力如何。。。
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 丢到冰水里会感冒吗？
<iMadper> luojie-dune: 不冷???
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ 很薄的外套 从秋天一直穿到清明
<luojie-dune> iMadper:　不冷。
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ 耐寒还可以不过 湿冷是刺骨的 无论穿多少也一样
<luojie-dune> iMadper: -4~4 都是一条不透风的裤子就差不多不是？
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ 绝对会感冒
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 那你体质不行。。。
<luojie-dune> iMadper: 静止才怕冷，运动产生大量的热。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ 没办法，我不会买衣服，，我这些衣服最近都是上年农历新年前买的，最旧的是 10年倩买的
 * luojie-dune 1分钟心脏加速100%
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 哦。。。我家里有28年前的毛巾
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 我穿坏了20年的体恤——
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ 嗯，我的身体有些粒子是 143亿年前产生的
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 即使是我的内裤，也有10年的。。。
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 不过袜子，大多3年，因为之前的都磨没了
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ 内裤自己买，基本几个月内裤就被我 戳穿了，
<luojie-dune> 鞋子和袜子都前面破太多
 * luojie-dune 行走方式不正常厂商设计都不对应
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 哦。
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ 袜子 基本没有换过，除非硬到像纸一样撕开，就买新的
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 戳破了。你的毛是刚么。
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt:　。我没到过那种程度。
 * abc_phone 裸检遇到大神问我：兄弟,会不会有人有两个蛋呀/ 该怎么回答？
<luojie-dune> 拖鞋已经前脚掌磨破了几十双。
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ 因为每天潮湿坏的
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 广州是那些月份潮湿？
<luojie-dune> 哪些？
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ 亚热带季风气候
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ 我说的是每天，无论是否换， 都会被潮湿了，，
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 我真的不明白哦。
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 我以前也住过面朝大海春暖花开的地方。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ 嗯，我也不明白，就不说了
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 每天下午都是海风。平时70%以上湿度
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ 我是因为穿再身上 潮湿 的，，
<luojie-dune> lainme: 现在还是熬过12点么？
<lainme> luojie-dune: 恩。。
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 铃音姐。
<lainme> CyrusYzGTt: 晚上好
<leeeee> ==
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 嗯，晚安， 网络之神
<CyrusYzGTt> 第九协议
<lainme> CyrusYzGTt: ……晚安。应该是第7协议。
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 终极协议第九 九九归一
<luojie-dune> g 第七协议
<^k^> luojie-dune: 第七协议 http://lmgtfy.com/ 1.如果进口货物的海关价值不能按第一条至第六条包括第六条的规定加以确定，海关 价值应使用与本|协议|和1994年GATT|第七|条的原则和一般 |...|
<luojie-dune> 哦。
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ 搜索 铃音 第七协议 才能知道我在说什么
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ 搜索" 铃音 第七协议 "才能知道我在说什么
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt　lainme 试着看了一下，发现看不下去。
<CyrusYzGTt> g lain 铃音 第七协议
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: lain 铃音 第七协议 http://lmgtfy.com/ 《玲音》（Serial Experiments |Lain|）是一部试验性动画，于1998年7月6日至9月28日 |...| 当英利破坏玲音与好友爱丽丝的相处，玲音告诉英利用舒曼共振来完成|第7协议|并  |...|
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ 就是这个
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 理解不能
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ 滚粗
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E7%8E%B2%E9%9F%B3
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 玲音 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 我对抽象空想事物理解不能。
 * luojie-dune 大脑不能呈现暂存器
<leeeee> 噗 笨兔子
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 不错，我太笨了。
<leeeee> == 你没限度么
<luojie-dune> leeeee: ？限度？
<leeeee> 不生气啊
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 我从小学3年纪开始唯我独尊，可以接收但不接受任何评论
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XODA2NzgxNTI=.html?f=3152781
<leeeee> 好吧 。。
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: ⇪ lain(铃音)1—专辑：《铃音》—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 尝试着去看了一些，但是几乎理解不能，可能我已经有太多思考了。
<CyrusYzGTt>  
<leeeee> 我的天。。我同学在寝室唱K。。
<leeeee> 自己在录音。。。
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 你也录啊。
<leeeee> 我才没那么无聊呢
<leeeee> 在那公放。。
<leeeee> 是有多自恋啊。。
<leeeee> 我还是比较喜欢自己看剧 哈哈
<luojie-dune> 都睡了吧。散了。
<leeeee> ==
<imtxc> ..
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点. 00:48 新年快乐 : 18.966天
<faonecze> ...
<xyh> 大家好! 请问必须要系统构架一样才能用chroot吗? 32-bit的.img必须用32-bit的系统chroot进入?? 否则chroot不就能代替虚拟机了??
<gebjgd> xyh: 按说是
<gebjgd> xyh: 从来没试过 64进32的
<gebjgd> xyh: livecd到处是  有什么难处么
<xyh> gebjgd: 没错应该是这样的,刚才还想从64用chroot
<xyh> gebjgd: 没错应该是这样的,我刚才还想从64的系统用chroot到32位的img来编译东西,太天真了~~
<xyh>  请问需要认证的校园网是不是没法ssh到虚拟机qemu?? 因为认证客户端会禁用其他
<xyh>       网络设备??
<piggybox> yo
<abc_> 基佬们还在被窝里面
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 07:57 新年快乐 : 18.668天
#ubuntu-cn 2014-01-12
<abineQ> gebjgd: 早啊 哥
<onlylove> 起来啦起来啦，都起来上班啊！
<leemeng0x61> 来,来,来 聪明的小孩
<abineQ> onlylove: 早
<abineQ> leemeng0x61: 早
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37992
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Aaron Swartz自杀一周年，匿名黑客组织攻击MIT网站
<onlylove> 唉，MIT当初也真是的
 * iMadper 同在上班
<freeflying> iMadper, 帽帽上班?
<iMadper> freeflying: 在家加班呀
<iMadper> freeflying: 蔽组走了好多人, 活儿干不完了..
<freeflying> iMadper, 不是吧
<adam8157> freeflying: 猴总我知道了....
<freeflying> adam8157, 你知道啥
<iMadper> freeflying: 是呀... 蔽组做uefi的走了之后, 我就开始测uefi, 现在测mm的人也走了....
<iMadper> freeflying: 我就uefi +mm
<freeflying> iMadper, 测妹纸啊
<freeflying> iMadper, 帽帽还有这职位啊
<adam8157> 求测
<iMadper> freeflying: 我也想测妹纸呀....
<freeflying> adam8157, 你的mx3借我们耍耍啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 毁我不倦啊
 * iMadper 坐看两个老板对黑.
<freeflying> adam8157, gdocs好扯啊, 离职的人创建的文档都找不到了
<adam8157> freeflying: 不知道launchpad销号后是怎么个状态
<freeflying> adam8157, 你试试 lol
<adam8157> freeflying: 改天 改天 :D
<freeflying> adam8157, lp上有个ex-canonicaler
<adam8157> freeflying: 帐号都没了还ex啥哦
<freeflying> adam8157, 我们都是加入C记之前就有的lp账号好不
<adam8157> freeflying: 嗯 但是lp可以注销的
 * iMadper 搞定了
<freeflying> adam8157, 报bug还要账号的
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 10:13 新年快乐 : 18.574天
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_: 笑话标题:小泉也来玩疯狂 :竟然是图片http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M02/0A/0F/Cg-4WlI2miiIJ_DZAADWdqbKPbcAALrCAEIbN0AANaO159.jpg
<abc_> ^k^, 你妹啊，竟然是图片
<^k^> abc_, .. 休息一下 .. 10:16 新年快乐 : 18.572天
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 10:19 新年快乐 : 18.570天
<abc_> 额，延迟134s。。你们看不见我 你们看不见我。。
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 10:22 新年快乐 : 18.568天
<lucky___> 。。。
<ofan> jusssssssssssssssss
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 13.10的输入法默认情况下是不是不能切换？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454531 [size=150]昨晚用Ｕ盘安装测试了下13.10版本的，发现输入法切换失灵，默认不是　super+空格　　吗？可是按了根本不起作用呀。 统计信息: 发表于 由 manyuele — 2014-01-12 10:51
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 昨天升级内核3.13.01之后can not open display http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454532 有没有遇到啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 tracyone — 2014-01-12 11:07
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:不开窍,活该你屌丝一辈子你 : 在学校排队打热水,前面一个柔弱妹纸,好不容易轮到她,她的保温壶盖子扭不开了,回头向后面的男生柔情一笑,"我扭不开盖子了"只听此男淡然一句:那你站边上先扭着,让我先打了。。。
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 有没有人试试clementine遥控播放？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454533 看起来挺牛逼。。。。 从手机app通过网络控制电脑的播放器，不在电脑旁时还可以从曲库下载音乐，接打电话时自动降低音量。。。 clementine 1.2或以上有这个功能 app目前只有andriod版 https://play.google.
<^k^>  ─> com/store/apps/deta ... tineremote 不过我这没法装，说我手机跟这个不兼容，nnd 统计信息: 发表于 由 Lavande — 2014-01-12 11:45
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 抛砖引玉--分享一个vlc的youku小插件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454534 不懂lua，照猫画虎。 [lua] function probe() return vlc.access == "http" and string.match( vlc.path, "v.youku.com/v_show/id" ) end function parse() vid = string.match( vlc.path, "id_([^.]*)." ) return { { path = "http://v.youku.com/player/getRealM3U8/v
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/38925.html 笑话标题:二货主淫 :竟然是图片http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M08/0B/0F/Cg-4V1JWILGIX6cIAAIZSH-dKKQAAMY7AIbv_8AAhlg053.gif
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:要娶最美的小姐 :     一位自命不凡、刚订过婚的小姐对朋友说:"我先生常对他的朋友说,'我要跟世界上最美的小姐结婚。'你看我先生是不是得意忘形呢?" 在旁边默默听她说话的一位自尊心很强的老处女,立即站起来说:"你的未婚夫那么寡情寡义呀,一订婚就
<^k^>  ─> 不要你,要跟别的小姐结婚啊！ "
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求解startx http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454535 Initializing built-in extension X-Resource Initializing built-in extension XVideo Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation Initializing built-in extension SELinux Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA Initializin
<^k^>  ─> g built-in extension XFree86-DRI Initializing built-in extension DRI2 Loading extension GLX (EE) Fatal server error: (EE) no screens found(EE) (EE) Please consult the The X.Org Foun …
<dchxcrow> 周末人都哪里去了？
<town55> 酱油了。
<maplebeats> 我刚刚要干什么来着，忘了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:上课迟到不被罚的牛人 :竟然是图片http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M07/00/08/Cg-4WFI2sQCIaqWvAAdJ_oIFGg4AALrKwHwdKkAB0oW428.gif
<IronWard> 居然timeout了
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: 笑话标题:狗狗这造型简直酷毙了 :竟然是图片http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0B/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2pieIWQRMAACx4WkYG0sAALrNQKvkJMAALH5862.jpg
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: 笑话标题:钓了几条,帮你算算 :竟然是图片http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M08/00/07/Cg-4V1I2m5mIbZjvAAC_T_XzAa0AALq5AIlr3gAAL9n570.jpg
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/27413.html 笑话标题:咪咪还有这拉风的能力 :竟然是图片http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M07/00/08/Cg-4V1I2rPiIV5MEAAEbMOmWfgYAALrHwMZc94AARtI383.jpg
<freeguy> join #ubuntu
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 用qemu818二十一年前的古董级Linux--Slackware 1.01～ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454538 放假闲得无聊，从网上8出一套和姐同岁的Slackware 1.01，各种谷娘+各种维基+各种折腾后终于在Qemu上跑起来了。 先上图。当年的X界面确实够挫的~ 选区_012.png ================================
<^k^>  ─> =============万能的分割线========================================= 下面po安装方法。(参考http://blog.nielshorn.net/2009/06/older-slackware-versions-vi/) 1. apt-get装q …
<_newleaves_> morning !
<_newleaves_> test!
<^k^> _newleaves_:点点点. 15:37 新年快乐 : 18.349天
<leeeee> == 5s 出来下
<crazyfivesheep> yoyo
<_newleaves_> ...
<weijia> 请教一下，amd的cpu都是64位的吗？
<weijia> 有谁知道？我是菜鸟
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04.1系统语言修改 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454539 我是新手 求救如何修改ubuntu12.04.1的系统语言为中文。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 haiyehuo — 2014-01-12 15:34
<weijia> ^k^: amd是64位？
<^k^> weijia, 他们是完全一样的？ 15:48 新年快乐 : 18.341天
<_newleaves_> g  amd for 64 bit
<^k^> _newleaves_: amd for 64 bit http://lmgtfy.com/ Learn more about the |AMD| 64 platform and |64|-|bit| computing.
<_newleaves_> http://www.amd.com/us/products/technologies/64-bit-computing/Pages/64-bit-computing.aspx
<^k^> _newleaves_: ⇪ AMD 64-bit Computing
<_newleaves_> weijia, 你问这个干嘛呢
<onlylove> 现在除了老爷机，没有32的机器了吧
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 16:09 新年快乐 : 18.327天
<CyrusYzGTt> g 位元
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: 位元 http://lmgtfy.com/ |位元|（英语：Bit），亦称二進制位，指二进制中的一位，是資訊的最小单位。Bit是Binary digit（二进制数位）的缩写，由数学家John Wilder Tukey提出（可能是1946年提出， |...|
<CyrusYzGTt> g 程式
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: 程式 http://lmgtfy.com/ 程序，香港和台灣對英文procedure的中文翻譯，|程式|語言中的procedure在大陸翻譯 為「過程」，在港台和其他領域則翻譯為「程序」。在大陸於電腦科學、電腦工程、電子 |...|
<_newleaves_> ^k^,  HI
<^k^> _newleaves_:点点点. 16:28 新年快乐 : 18.313天
<cuihao> g 阿尔巴尼亚
<^k^> cuihao: 阿尔巴尼亚 http://lmgtfy.com/ |阿尔巴尼亚|共和国（|阿尔巴尼亚|语：Republika e Shqipërisë；英语：Republic of Albania）是一个位于欧洲东南部，巴尔干半岛西南部的国家。|阿尔巴尼亚|西隔亚得里 亚 |...|
<cuihao> g 十六夜咲夜
<^k^> cuihao: 十六夜咲夜 http://lmgtfy.com/ 十六夜」とは十五夜の次の日、つまり少し欠けた月、「咲夜」は書き換えれば「昨夜」 となり、|十六夜咲夜|は満月を指していることになる。朔夜（新月）と捉えることもでき、時間 を |...|
<CyrusYzGTt> g 德艺双馨
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: 德艺双馨 http://lmgtfy.com/ 形容一个人的德行和艺术（技艺）都具有良好的声誉。一般指从事艺术的人。现有同名 图书《|德艺双馨|》...
<abc_> g 左撇子
<^k^> abc_: 左撇子 http://lmgtfy.com/ |左撇子|的人一般來說，使用左手的次數比右手高出許多，例如書寫文字、下廚料理、 使用筷子等。左利手之人並非所有動作都習慣或偏好使用左手，實際上完全左利的人  |...|
<endle> g baidu
<^k^> endle: baidu http://lmgtfy.com/ 把百度设为主页把百度设为主页安装百度卫士 · 加入百度推广 | 搜索风云榜 | 关于 百度 | About |Baidu|. ©2014 |Baidu| 使用百度前必读 京ICP证030173号. 还你一个轻 净 |...|
<endle> 好好玩
<luojie-dune> 右撇子都不自豪
<endle> g luojie-dune
<^k^> endle: luojie-dune http://lmgtfy.com/ 11:32:23 |luojie|-|dune| Happy New Year! I've made my first donation this year! $0.5 To a kernel dev, and $5 to author of Wizznic! which I promoted to donate 2 |...|
<luojie-dune> what the.
<endle> g cuihao
<^k^> endle: cuihao http://lmgtfy.com/ |Cui Hao| (崔浩) (died 450), courtesy name Boyuan (伯淵), was a prime minister of the Chinese/Xianbei dynasty Northern Wei. Largely because of Cui's counsel, |...|
<luojie-dune> cuihao: 小催命不好啊。。。
<endle> g 1+3
<^k^> endle: 1+3 http://lmgtfy.com/ |1|/|3| may refer to: Fraction (mathematics) representing one part of three equal portions; Ratio of 1 to 3, or |1|:|3|; Odds of "3 to 1 on", i.e. 3 mathematically |...|
<luojie-dune> g endle
<cuihao> =。=
<^k^> luojie-dune: endle http://lmgtfy.com/ Kate |Endle| is a collage artist and illustrator based in Seattle, Washington.
<endle> 好高大上
<endle> g =1+3
<^k^> endle: =1+3 http://lmgtfy.com/ |1|/|3| may refer to: Fraction (mathematics) representing one part of three equal portions; Ratio of 1 to 3, or |1|:|3|; Odds of "3 to 1 on", i.e. 3 mathematically |...|
<endle> g 1+3=
<^k^> endle: 1+3= http://lmgtfy.com/ |1|/|3| may refer to: Fraction (mathematics) representing one part of three equal portions; Ratio of 1 to 3, or |1|:|3|; Odds of "3 to 1 on", i.e. 3 mathematically |...|
<abc_> g 左撇子 聪明
<^k^> abc_: 左撇子 聪明 http://lmgtfy.com/ 2013年10月12日 |...| 一位细心的妈妈发现了女儿是个|左撇子|，听说|左撇子|更|聪明|，这是真的吗？妈妈网 专家表示，|左撇子聪明|是误传，有专门的调查没发现|左撇子|有智力 |...|
<abc_> 。。优越感啊。。
<luojie-dune> abc_: 就差4%也算更聪明
<luojie-dune> abc_: 但是人类就能因为这点而产生优越哈哈
<luojie-dune> 东亚人就认为第一名比第二名强一倍。
<abc_> luojie-dune, 。。
<endle> 这是实话。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> g 优越感
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: 优越感 http://lmgtfy.com/ 自民族中心主義（英语：Ethnocentrism），是一種相信自身種族或族群是極為重要的， 並認為其他族群都和自身族群有關聯性的傾向。具有自民族中心主義的個人會判定 |...|
<CyrusYzGTt> g 实话
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: 实话 http://lmgtfy.com/ 这是天涯论坛所属的|实话|实说版块，共有89980个主帖，385747个回帖，2454个 成员。|实话|实说板块是天涯社区最大的实名认证的论坛，面对天涯加V用户和手机 用户 |...|
<_newleaves_> perr, Hi
<perr> 等等
<_newleaves_> 嗯
<_newleaves_> 我要研究下他那个 DMA 和cpu是怎么搞的
<_newleaves_> 然后老板那边我就潇洒去了，先不和老板说
<perr> 好了,发了
<_newleaves_> 好的
<_newleaves_> 灰常感谢！
<perr> 我艹,gnome3又崩了,10个桌面一下少了5个
<luojie-dune> gnome　3好像带着4万6千个bug到了2014年。
 * leeeee sssss
<leeeee> ==
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 请教电子表格统计各班成绩 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454541 四个班(1-4)成绩输入到一张总表上，假设为第一列为成绩，第二列为班级， 怎么样把每个班的总分、平均分、及格率、优秀率、最高分、最低分算出来？意思应该差不多，根据第二列找出
<perr> _newleaves_:: 乃吃了吗?
<perr> perr∫ 你干嘛呢?
<perr> perr∑ 新符号
<_newleaves_> perr, 这个是什么东西
<perr> 积分和求和
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 干嘛呐
<luojie-dune> perr: 。。。
<luojie-dune> iMadper: 上非诚勿扰吧
<_newleaves_> luojie-dune, 非诚勿扰，气场压力有点大呀
<adam8157> luojie-dune: momo
<perr> perr℃ 啦啦啦
<luojie-dune> _newleaves_: 我不知道。。
 * luojie-dune 抱抱　adam8157
 * luojie-dune 抱抱 iMadper 抱歉
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 今天练习走步了
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 不行啊。扭著腰了
<adam8157> luojie-dune: 走步... 老年人运动么?
<adam8157> luojie-dune: 或者你在说竞走?
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 是竞走
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 速度不达标，平均不到3米每秒
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 像风一样行走的人。。。
<adam8157> ...
<perr> s/风/疯
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 以前我普通走路速度也最多11km/h，持续不了多久
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 最多持续10分钟
<adam8157> luojie-dune: 渣渣
<adam8157> luojie-dune: 我走路应该很快
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 嗯。跑步机走路很累。
<leeeee> 啊。。
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 我能倒着走很久很久，以前都是正跑不动，然后倒着跑
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 以前越野我也倒着跑一段
<leeeee> 干嘛啊 兔子
<adam8157> luojie-dune: 骨骼精奇啊少年
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 懒货，快出去玩去，憋在学校里怎么提桶？
<leeeee> 怎么出去玩 跟谁出去玩 玩啥米？
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 正着真心累，你看快速行进的动物有多少后肢像人类前屈？
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 我要解决这个问题。。。
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 人生最美好的——能白天睡觉夜里工作
<perr> ...这谈的忒深刻了吧
<leeeee> == 老鼠。。
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 可惜你不是老鼠。。。
<leeeee> 干嘛 不是你要这样吗
<luojie-dune> leeeee: ...
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 同样我也不是老鼠。。。
<leeeee> 那不就好了 慢慢追求慢慢实现嘛
<perr> luojie-dune℃ 老虎的后肢也是前屈的吧?
<luojie-dune> perr: 是么？
<perr> luojie-dune℃ 貌似跑的快的都这样呀..哺乳类都是呀
<leeeee> 我的mini还没到 伤心啊
<luojie-dune> perr: 那么人类是后屈？
<leeeee> 而且更夸张的是 隔壁妹子买了个相机搞得我又长草了。。
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 到了，一看，一包钱，就是你付的现金
<leeeee> TT
<leeeee> 好烦啊   要不要买呢
<perr> _newleaves_℃ 最月,你怎么看?
<_newleaves_> perr, 快播看啊
<leeeee> 兔子？
<perr> _newleaves_℃ ?
<perr> _newleaves_℃ NNB
<perr> 没错
<perr> _newleaves_℃ 推荐一首好听的歌谣.
<_newleaves_> perr, 腾格尔 之  桃花源
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • windows分区中文件夹的快捷方式，为何每次重启之后就无效？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454542 快捷方式放在ubuntu桌面上，重启就打不开了…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 风从哪里来 — 2014-01-12 19:28
<leeeee> perr：你还是在看韩剧？
<perr> _newleaves_► 乃干嘛呢?
<_newleaves_> perr, 看代码呢
<perr> _newleaves_► 还没看完?
<_newleaves_> perr, 那个看完了
<_newleaves_> perr, 我在看其他的的
<sssss> leeeee: 咋了
<leeeee> 你买了没啊最后
<_newleaves_> perr, 你不是说，所有的都是一个框架嘛，下面的再向这个框架实现，我在看，是不是真的..  哈哈
<sssss> leeeee: 没啊，那货再没有出现
<adam8157> test
<^k^> adam8157:点点点. 19:47 新年快乐 : 18.176天
<sssss> leeeee: 你买的到了吧
<perr> _newleaves_► 是的
<leeeee> 这样啊  好吧。。我还说给你推荐别的东西！！！
<sssss> leeeee: 昨儿我见到你说的那个什么大通的快递了，貌似不错
<leeeee> 买了啊 还没到 等死了
<leeeee> 不知道啊 我打电话查的物流 淘宝都没有显示
<sssss> leeeee: 着急什么，买了就等呗，早玩儿一天也赚不了啥
 * adam8157 求送kindle fire hdx 8.9"
<sssss> adam8157: 用你的MX3去换呗
<leeeee> == 我的膜什么的都到了好吧
<leeeee> 还是后买的
<_newleaves_> perr, 但是还是有个疑惑，比如 clk_get() 这个函数，已经在时钟顶层给实现了，为啥在mach-sun4i下面，这个平台又自己实现了一次，这个是怎么回事
<sssss> ...
<adam8157> sssss: 哪有
<adam8157> leeeee: 鄙视贴膜的
<leeeee> == 为什么
<_newleaves_> perr, 那平台里面调用的那个 clk_get()  到底又是调用的哪一个呢？
<sssss> 之前我也觉得手机套外壳不好，玩了玩土豪金后我改变观点了
<sssss> 土豪金不加外壳的话割手啊...
<adam8157> sssss: 壕
<leeeee> 你自己割自己？
<leeeee> 5S自己割自己。。
<perr> _newleaves_► 调的drivers/clk/clkdev.c lines 78
<perr> _newleaves_► 你说的实现一次的那个在哪?
<adam8157> test
<^k^> adam8157:点点点. 19:53 新年快乐 : 18.171天
<_newleaves_> perr, arch/arm/mach-sun4i/clock/clock.c L217
<maplebeats> adam8157: test failed
<sssss> adam8157: 分期的话也算能接受啊
<maplebeats> adam8157: 我送你
<sssss> hobana.freenode.net 是啥
<adam8157> maplebeats: 骚年你真好
<sssss> leeeee: 边框太锋利
<maplebeats> adam8157: 你能教我怎么编程么
<leeeee> 你不是5s么 自己割自己 牛B！
<perr> _newleaves_► 没有clk_get()呀
<sssss> leeeee: 唉，没办法，要快速提高功力，只能这样
<adam8157> maplebeats: 如果我会的话
<_newleaves_> perr,  struct clk * clk_get(struct device *dev, const char *id)
<_newleaves_> {
<_newleaves_>     __s32   i = 0;
<_newleaves_>     __s32   tmpHash = ccu_clk_calc_hash((char *)id);
<_newleaves_>     CCU_DBG("%s:%d:%s:Get clock %s !\n", __FILE__, __LINE__, __FUNCTION__, id);
<_newleaves_>     if(!id)
<^k^> _newleaves_:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<leeeee> == 好吧。。
 * adam8157 这里有淘宝的前端么?????
<rocalker> 各位大神,有人用sublime的吗
<perr> _newleaves_► 私聊来
<^k^> _newleaves_, 那么什么？  19:57 
<abineQ> 回去睡觉
<abineQ> 手机屏幕被刮到了
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 如何设置一行的显示长度? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454543 我的vim每行只能显示157个字符,请问,如何设置,可以使他显示无限的长度? 通过鼠标的滚动来看特别长的一行? 统计信息: 发表于 由 罗非鱼 — 2014-01-12 19:54
<abineQ> 手机大屏幕就是悲剧
<abineQ> 裤兜装不下
<rocalker> 没人用sublime吗。。。悲剧啊。
<maplebeats> rocalker: 我用
<rocalker> sublime里能输入中文吗
<rocalker> 我换了fictx
<rocalker> 装了搜狗，rime都不行，切换不了。
<leeeee> abineQ: == 好好笑
<abineQ> leeeee: 那谁？过来帮我拿手机
<abineQ> leeeee: 说你呢
<abineQ> leeeee: 笑到肚子痛我不负责哈
<leeeee> 你不是赚了很多钱么。。不会换件口袋大点的衣服么
<abineQ> leeeee: 有这么大的裤兜么？
<leeeee> 到底是有多大？你自己缝一个不就好了
<leeeee> 真逗
<abineQ> leeeee: 你看现在的手机都一个劲的蹦出大屏幕
<abineQ> 手机越做越大
<abineQ> 电脑越做越小
<leeeee> 不好意思我没见过大屏幕。。我的手机很小个
<abineQ> leeeee: 借来用用
<abineQ> 把我那山寨杂牌大屏幕换给你
<abineQ> LOL
<abineQ> 进来一个粗粮
<abineQ> sister: ？
<leeeee> 我的手机都破到不行了 你这个黄牛才不会用啊 粗粮什么？
<sister> abineQ, 。。。
<abineQ> sister: 你女汉子？
<sister> abineQ, 我是男的
<abineQ> sister: 那你改的啥sister
<sister> abineQ, 。。#c_lang_cn 里的人木节操
<leeeee> 太搞笑了
<abineQ> sister: 节操掉了一地
<sister> abineQ,捡起来吃掉。。
<abineQ> iGoogle: ee 早
<abineQ> sister: 节操能当饭吃就好了
<perr> abc_► 乃去clang干嘛去了?
<abc_> abineQ, ...
<abc_> perr, 节操太满，扔一点
<leeeee> 噗。。
<abineQ> 过年去哪里好呢
<abineQ> 犯愁了
<abc_> abineQ, 厕所
<abineQ> abc_: 额
<abineQ> 不想过年
<abineQ> 一转眼就到过年了
<perr> abc_► 你是说你本来很要脸,然后不想要了?
<jusss> 在家好无聊，昨天今天两天看完一部美剧
<abc_> perr, 这。。囧rz  -_- →_→
<abineQ> jusss: 继续
<jusss> abineQ: 看电视剧太无聊了，而且美剧除了重口味没别的的了
<abc_> jusss, 看神探夏洛克吧
<abineQ> jusss: 争取每天看三部美剧
<abineQ> jusss: 看完了美剧看韩剧
<jusss> abc_: 第三季第二集看完了，坐等明天更新第三集
<jusss> abineQ: ...
<abineQ> jusss: 接着英剧
<abc_> jusss, 擦，动作快啊
<abineQ> 还有泰国的
<jusss> abineQ: 好长时间没看韩剧了，英剧就看过it crowd和sherlock
<abineQ> 其实这么电视剧都没必要看
<leeeee> 泰剧跟韩剧一样
<leeeee> 慢的要死
<abineQ> 你说一年几万集的电视剧
<jusss> abineQ: 美剧全都是狼人呀吸血鬼呀女巫呀zombie呀之类的没别的了
<abineQ> 啥时候能看的万
<abineQ> jusss: 还有破案，特工
<jusss> leeeee: 英剧太短，美剧太长
<abineQ> 之类的
<jusss> abineQ: 嗯，
<rocalker> MSG <maplebeats> 还在不
<jusss> abineQ: 破案，感觉英剧sherlock很棒
<abineQ> jusss: 那剧情太烂了
<abineQ> 嗯嗯
<leeeee> 我爱看TVB
<jusss> tvb...
<abineQ> jusss: 听英国人说话好奇怪
<abineQ> LOL
<jusss> abineQ: 英国人重鼻音
<abineQ> 好像是习惯美国人的音调了
<jusss> abineQ: 尤其是开头和结尾，音很重
<jusss> abineQ: 美国人直接把浊音忽略了
<abineQ> 我觉得法国人说的比英国好听一点
<abineQ> 英国有点老土的感觉
<jusss> 法语，世界上最优美的语言
<abc_> 英国人说话舌头不打弯
<abineQ> 额
<abc_> jusss, 。。
<jusss> abc_: 黑客帝国里说的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助！很诡异的现象 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454544 我的本子是预装了ubuntu12.04的，昨天晚上不小心在键盘上泼了一点茶水，就送去维修了一下，结果开机后发现系统回到了原始界面，壁纸、桌面图标的设置都不见了，左侧的软件条里，通过ubuntu软件中心下载安装
<jusss> 法语，是世界上最优美的语言，即使，是在骂人的时候
<abc_> jusss, 丝绸擦屁股吗
<jusss> abc_: ...
<abineQ> LOL
<jusss> abc_: 丝绸擦，会不会让手上不干净
<abc_> jusss, 哇！没有想过诶
<abineQ> 走了
<abineQ> 回去就不开机
<jusss> abc_: 那你怎么想出丝绸擦
<abineQ> 孩子姐睡觉了
<abc_> jusss, matrix原话啊
<jusss> abc_: 不记得有这句话呀
<jusss> abc_: 第2部>
<abc_> jusss, 是的，就那个法国佬说的
<jusss> abc_: ...
<jusss> abc_: 不记得了
<abc_> jusss, 哈哈，该吃忘不了了
<jusss> abc_: 铁杉丛林，昨天晚上开始看，现在马上看完
<abc_> jusss, 没听说过。。抗日的？
<jusss> abc_: 不是
<jusss> abc_: 美剧
<abc_> jusss, 好吧
<abc_> jusss, 一会去看看
<jusss> abc_: Eli Roth的作品
<abc_> jusss, 。。更不认识了。。现在只认识出高考题个人
<abc_> 的人
 * abc_ 看美剧去了
<_newleaves_> ^A^  Hi
<jusss> so quiet!
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:出门一趟,回来发现闺女被媳妇整成这样了 :竟然是图片http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0A/00/07/Cg-4V1I2ooWIFjhkAACBHtT02gsAALq_gDGDdUAAIE2320.jpg
<zwindl> test
<^k^> zwindl:点点点. 21:18 新年快乐 : 18.112天
<jusss> 来个人说会话吧
<perr> jusss► 乃很寂寞?
<silencly07> 有没有人用过vimwiki的？
<jusss> perr: 嗯
<jusss> perr: 很寂寞，没人陪
<jusss> silencly07: 没有
<silencly07> jusss: :(
<perr> jusss► 去个linus发垃圾邮件吧
<jusss> perr: 你会basic regular expression吗
<perr> s/个/给
<perr> jusss► 不熟
<jusss> perr: linus邮箱是啥
<perr> jusss► 这个我不知道呀
<perr> 我查查
<jusss> perr: ...人家估计有白名单，陌生人发的直接垃圾箱
<perr> jusss► 没找到
<jusss> perr: 发他的邮件列表
<perr> jusss► 尿尿去
 * jusss 再也不看美剧了，除了重口味就没别的了
<sssss> leeeee: 在没
<leeeee> 干嘛
<sssss> leeeee: 诈骗多少钱就可以立案来着
<leeeee> 不知道，，
 * pity service iptables start 都显示 OK 但 service iptables status 一直显示 stopped 是怎么回事？
<leeeee> 直接去公安局啊
<leeeee> 根据有关司法解释，诈骗罪的数额较大，以2000元为起点。
<leeeee> 但是具体你要去公安局问啊
<leeeee> TT 今天要独守空闺了
<leeeee> 尼玛晚上被猫给吓死啊
<perr>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              
<perr>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              
<perr>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              
<perr>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              
<perr>                                                                                                                                                                                 
<^k^> perr:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<perr> ^k^► 你妈好吗?
<^k^> perr, 你笑或哭比其他人呢？ 21:54 新年快乐 : 18.087天
<perr>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              
<perr>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              
<perr>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              
<jusss> ^k^: wiiw?
<jusss> leeeee: TT=taotao?
<^k^> perr, .. 休息一下 .. 21:58 新年快乐 : 18.085天
<^k^> jusss, .. 休息一下 ..  21:58 
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点. 22:00 新年快乐 : 18.083天
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 怎样用C语言画个柜形？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454545 ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 朝莲三傻武大郎，成个矮瓜甘个样。就知你吾会靓到边！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 三只柜 — 2014-01-12 22:00
<luojie-dune> \122_233_152_233: 院长好1.
<cherrot> luojie-dune, bye~
<luojie-dune> cherrot...
<luojie-dune> ...
<luojie-dune> 如何对所有人说一声 bye ？开溜？
<veritas048> = =
<veritas048> 大家好
<^k^> veritas048:点点点.  22:14 
<yunfan> iMadper: 哥又重新买了个蓝牙电池 希望这次的比上次那个好
<yunfan> 说错  是蓝牙键盘
<luojie-dune> leeeee veritas048 　= =　这是代表什么？何时开始流行的？
<yunfan> iMadper: 不是跟你说 是imtxc
<luojie-dune> yunfan: 发明蓝牙电池吧。
<yunfan> duyue: yo 你也来了
<veritas048> = =是一种表情 意思是眯眯眼
<luojie-dune> g 眯眯眼
<\122_233_152_233> luojie-dune: 晚上好。
<^k^> luojie-dune: 眯眯眼 http://lmgtfy.com/ |眯眯眼|并不是闭着眼睛，|眯眯眼|的眼睛也是睁着的，只是由于睁开度太小，再加上有 睫毛的阻挡，所以不细看的话，感觉像是闭着眼睛。|眯眯眼|也并不是睁不大眼睛， |...|
<luojie-dune> \122_233_152_233: 晚上好
<veritas048> --help
<veritas048> -help
<\122_233_152_233> luojie-dune: 什么是院长？
<luojie-dune> \122_233_152_233: nick特殊，我就看看结果还有中文名呐。
 * \122_233_152_233 院长指谁？
<luojie-dune> \122_233_152_233: 某同名者
<luojie-dune> veritas048: 这里是/
<veritas048> 嗯嗯
<veritas048> 刚刚试到了。。
<veritas048> 不过还是多谢
<luojie-dune> 瞇眼的表情什么意思？
<\122_233_152_233> veritas048: 小心别把密码打到公开的频道里
<veritas048> = =
<leeeee> 我肥来了！
<veritas048> 肚子好饿=_=
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 说道肥，果然，有人饿了
<veritas048> -nick 莫小贝
<veritas048> aww...
<leeeee> 我也饿了。。
<leeeee> 没吃晚饭。。
<luojie-dune> veritas048: 你的名字？
<veritas048> 恩。。。正在试图改名字= =
<veritas048> 不过貌似改不了= =
<xiaobei> = =
 * luojie-dune 想吃什么
 * luojie-dune 什么都不想吃
<xiaobei> 烤肉
<luojie-dune> 中国人为什么变肉食性了？
<xiaobei> 干嘛以上来就是X 国人了= =
 * luojie-dune 最喜欢的还是大米稀饭。
<xiaobei> 我不过是喜欢吃肉。。
<luojie-dune> xiaobei: 因为前几天看到了调查呃。
<xiaobei> 啊列？球链接
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 小小输入法挂小鹤码，实现单字带双辅助码，词组带一辅助码。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454546 小鹤双拼带辅助码能很精准的打单字，但词组就无能为力了。 我把它挂在小小输入法的拼音下，结合小小的自动辅助码功能，自动给词组配上辅助码，达到单
<^k^>  ─> 字与词组输入的同等精准的神奇功效。 另外：加入5万常用2字词组，极大的丰富的小鹤单薄的词库。这5万词库是我用Ooo的宏一个个字的配 …
<xiaobei> ^k^是机器人嘛= =？
<leeeee> 我也想吃烤肉
<^k^> xiaobei, 你知不知道任何其他的机器人那样？ 22:28 新年快乐 : 18.064天
<xiaobei> ^k^ --help
<jusss> 谁给送我个hkkb lite2呀
<^k^> xiaobei, 你可以在一个问题的形式寻求帮助？ 22:29 新年快乐 : 18.063天
<xiaobei> ^k^ ?
<^k^> xiaobei, 休息一下..  22:29 
<xiaobei> = =
<leeeee> 唉。。
<leeeee> 兔子
<leeeee> 给碗稀饭
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 照片？
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 你自己熬多好，买1kg米
<luojie-dune> 用电饭锅
<leeeee> 没菜
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 纯稀饭，不吃菜
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 我吃了一个猕猴桃
<leeeee> 卧槽 你是牛吗？
<leeeee> 只吃草？
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 没肉没关系
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 有肉也好
<duyue> yunfan: 嗯， 这里热闹
<leeeee> 不行 无肉不欢
<xiaobei> +1
 * luojie-dune 吃肉风格和欧洲人差不多
 * luojie-dune 各种杂都不食用
<jusss> leeeee: 肉体？
<duyue> luojie-dune: 我和你差不多
 * luojie-dune 还是喜欢吃甜食，无糖不欢
 * luojie-dune 修正
 * duyue 喜欢吃辣椒
 * luojie-dune 可以仅仅吃很香的东西，不甜也可
<luojie-dune> duyue: 辣椒？
<leeeee> 我还要吃辣
 * luojie-dune 谢谢　happyaron ，原来有菠萝饭，就吃了一次
<leeeee> jusss: 肉体你吃？
 * luojie-dune 喜欢酸甜。
<leeeee> 什么玩意儿
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu12.04系统的经历 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454548 在坛里发怕丢人，高手的就不要看了。新手的可以看下， 在群里发怕人家说刷屏，也为了以后方便自己。就直接发我自己QQ日志中了。http://user.s5.qzone.qq.com/329546479/main 有兴趣的可以看下。 主要是共享和开机
<^k^>  ─> 自动挂载WIN分区。不足之处请谅解，我也希望能为ubuntu出点力，希望他早点出手机。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zclsdz — 2014-01-12 22:42
<leeeee> 我要吃辣！
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 肉体？这个词一般形容活着的低贱的生物。。。
 * luojie-dune 对辣不感冒...
<leeeee> 我来上海吃不是很习惯 我姐姐婆婆做的红烧都是甜的
<luojie-dune> 沿海区是不是只有山东以北吃辣？
<leeeee> 但是我家的红烧是咸的 甚至辣的
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 广东也甜
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 。。。
<duyue> leeeee: 哪里人？
<luojie-dune> 红烧肉不放糖？怎么可能？”
<xiaobei> = =
<luojie-dune> 那还是红烧肉么？？
<leeeee> 湖北啊
<luojie-dune> 红烧就是用糖啊。
<luojie-dune> g 红烧
<^k^> luojie-dune: 红烧 http://lmgtfy.com/ 四川|红烧|肉，家常|红烧|排骨，|红烧|鱼，|红烧|茄子，|红烧|牛肉面汤底，|红烧|带鱼，|红烧| 豆腐，|红烧|鲤鱼，|红烧|鲫鱼，|红烧|鸡块，香辣|红烧|鸡腿，|红烧|鲳鱼，土豆|红烧|肉，|红烧| |...|
<leeeee> 我不知道 会放 但是也是咸的
<leeeee> 上海的是用酱油和红烧超级重
<leeeee> 但是我们那边还是会放盐和辣椒
<leeeee> 或者是青椒
<luojie-dune> 红烧肉汤拌米饭
 * luojie-dune 才发现自己来源是沿海4省，而且只有山东才是吃点辣的。。。
 * luojie-dune 记得福建浙江广东都不多吃辣
<jinhao> 我喜欢上海！
<luojie-dune> jinhao: 金壕啊。。。
<xiaobei> 话说。。。。。问下。。。。。。。群里有火腿嘛。。？
<jinhao> 我不是土豪
<luojie-dune> jinhao: 不是土，是金啊。
<xiaobei> VX8DR 配神码天线好呢。。
<jinhao> 来丰
<leeeee> 浙江福建都是很清淡。。
<leeeee> 我同学在厦门，说超级清淡
<jinhao> 石家庄
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 我喜欢原料味道。不喜欢添加剂
 * luojie-dune 喜欢可可。。。
<jinhao> 睡觉
 * luojie-dune 馋了。。。今天不能喝太多牛奶。最多500ml
<leeeee> 那不行 我重口。。
<leeeee> 500！！！
<leeeee> 算了 你这个兔子
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 你去台湾的话，那里也是用原料当香料
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 我算大胃——吃自助餐，不停的吃蛋糕
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 想修改启动项 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454549 ubuntu12.04系统如何修改启动项？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 axij9985 — 2014-01-12 22:50
<leeeee> 算了 兔子的世界不理解
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 我是从小重口环境下自我调整的
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 连续吃了4年，每天炸火腿或肉片
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 不对，是11年
<leeeee> 。。。。
<leeeee> 为什么吃这些？
<leeeee> 吃这么久？
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 因为我算挑食
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 我不吃禽肉，讨厌蛋类
<leeeee> 好吧 怪不得你瘦了
<luojie-dune> 讨厌豆腐
<leeeee> == 你能吃的有什么
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 。。。你怎么学的生物？
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 几乎所有非中华美食都吃
 * luojie-dune 从小去餐馆就是饿着回家
 * luojie-dune 最讨厌被带去外面吃饭，只能喝饮料
<leeeee> 好吧好吧
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 我是排华分子
<leeeee> OKOK
<leeeee> 那你以后娶个洋妞？
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 呃。没想要结婚啊。
<leeeee> 那以后不结婚？
<lainme> luojie-dune: 快乐的单身汉
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 以后再说吧
<leeeee> 你不是排华吗？
<leeeee> 以后还要移民？
<luojie-dune> lainme: 女神...
<leeeee> 然后娶个洋妞？
<leeeee> 再生个混血？
<luojie-dune> leeeee: .. 没想那些呐。
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 不想移民，虽然排华，但是是基于历史原因的。
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 在眼里，还是和婴儿差不多
<leeeee> 为什么不想呢？
<leeeee> 要想好啊
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 因为想做的事情
<leeeee> 你吃饭都想过再吃的
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 对
<leeeee> 那就别想啦 没什么好想的啊
<leeeee> 直接洋妞啊 很简单
<leeeee> 想什么
<luojie-dune> leeeee: ？
<leeeee> 没啥没啥 你自己爱吃啥吃啥吧 唉。。
 * luojie-dune 几乎什么都喜欢。
<luojie-dune> :)　不理性
<luojie-dune> lainme: 最近高兴么？
<lainme> luojie-dune: 一直挺高兴的
<luojie-dune> lainme:  :) 　不问的话，我很难了解。
<leeeee> 睡了？
<luojie-dune_> iMadper: 还没睡
 * luojie-dune_ 先休息了
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
 * gebjgd 捅 knownbad 
<piggybox> gebjgd: 好久不见
<veritas048> -nick Xiaobei
<Xiaobei> 呐 大家午夜好
<ofan> piggybox: 好久不见
<Xiaobei> = =
<gebjgd> piggybox: 好久不见
<gebjgd> piggybox: 最近咋样
<gebjgd> Xiaobei: 摸小辈
<gebjgd> Xiaobei: 还记得我么
<piggybox> ofan: :)
<piggybox> gebjgd: 生孩子，买房子，碌碌无为
<ofan> ...
<ofan> piggybox: 这还碌碌无为
<gebjgd> piggybox: 都买房子了
<gebjgd> piggybox: 啧啧
<gebjgd> piggybox: 孩子多大了？=
<piggybox> gebjgd: 还要几个月生呢
<gebjgd> piggybox: 我的已经8个月大了
<piggybox> gebjgd: 恭喜恭喜
<gebjgd> piggybox: 客气  都买房子  什么地方
<piggybox> gebjgd: 北加这儿呗
<hox> gebjgd: 竟然睡配过来。喝口水继续睡。
<hox> gebjgd: 竟然睡醒过来。喝口水继续睡。
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<gebjgd> piggybox: 有钱人
<piggybox> gebjgd: 国内有房不住，到美国来当房奴，唉
#ubuntu-cn 2015-01-05
<anti-unix> 爷们儿们!
<rypervenche> anti-unix: :O
<anti-unix> rypervenche, 你好
<rypervenche> 嗨～
<kaio> HI
<^k^> kaio:点点点. 08:55 新年快乐 : 43.63天 
<kaio> 這...
<anti-unix> ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<kaio> =.=
<anti-unix> 西门吹雪
<anti-unix> 姓西门 名子,所以叫西门子
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42534
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Darkmail互联网邮件环境
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42535
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 阿尔卡特Pixi 3手机能运行Android、Firefox OS和WP
 * qiao 大拿们早 cc @all
<kingbo> hi
<^k^> kingbo:点点点. 09:57 新年快乐 : 43.59天 
<kaio> ??
<BuMangHuo> 早
<BuMangHuo> qiao: 首席早
<tryit> 这是天天打卡报道的节奏啊
<BuMangHuo> tryit: 昂，拜高管
<qiao> BuMangHuo: 壕早～
<qiao> 频道里谁还在用 thunderbird 收gmail ?!
<qiao> 妈蛋，放假回来thunderbird不能收邮件了。
<tryit> BuMangHuo, 高管？
<tryit> BuMangHuo, ...
<qiao> cc BuMangHuo
<tryit> qiao, 开始用mutt
<BuMangHuo> qiao: 你丫是放了多长的假
<qiao> tryit: mutt 不用 smtp / imtp ?
<BuMangHuo> qiao: 去年底 gmail 的 imap 和 smtp 就挂了
<qiao> BuMangHuo: 一周
<BuMangHuo> qiao: 不对，现在 imap 活了啊
<qiao> BuMangHuo: 我这一直提示我连接不到 smtp 服务器。
<BuMangHuo> smtp 我这里依然不行
<qiao> BuMangHuo: 活了一个有毛用。
<BuMangHuo> qiao: set sendmail = "proxychains msmtp -a gmail"
<BuMangHuo> ........
<BuMangHuo> 这样凑合吧
<qiao> BuMangHuo: 这个是在哪设置 ？
<BuMangHuo> qiao: .muttrc
<BuMangHuo> qiao: 你的 thunderbird 就直接 proxychains 吧....
<qiao> BuMangHuo: .thunderbird/profiles.ini  改这个文件吧。
<qiao> BuMangHuo: 恩，我先试试。
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: proxychains还能这么用……
<BuMangHuo> 没办法啊， offlineimap 都 proxychains 了
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 翻墙路由啊
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: hamo 他们屋都人手一个小路由，插到网络和电脑中间。
<BuMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 我只有一个路由器在住的地方嘛，上班的地儿木有
<BuMangHuo> 人手一个....
<BuMangHuo> 小路由？ 我在 wr703n 上刷的 openwrt 特别不靠谱啊
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 基本人手一个，出了 adam这种高端货色，不屑于玩儿这些
<BuMangHuo> 总是断
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 升级内存flash
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 原装内存太小，容易OOM
<BuMangHuo> 现在靠谱的小路由器有啥推荐
<XiaMangHuo> 703撒
<XiaMangHuo> 有fast的马甲
<BuMangHuo> 好嘛
<BuMangHuo> 我看看改装一下多少钱
<BuMangHuo> flash 也需要升级么，我现在在内存里面跑的，而且 703n 这货刷了 openwrt 开不了 dhcp，不爽
<BuMangHuo> 不对，在 U 盘上跑的
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 咋能开不了dhcp？
<XiaMangHuo> 703有U口？ 能插U盘？
<BuMangHuo> 对啊
<BuMangHuo> 有个 3G 网卡的接口
<BuMangHuo> 可以挂 U 盘
<XiaMangHuo> 还真的……
<XiaMangHuo> 之前没注意
<BuMangHuo> http://item.jd.com/1194107.html
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 【闪迪高速酷豆（CZ43）】闪迪 （SanDisk）至尊高速酷豆 USB 3.0 U盘 16GB 读130MB/s 【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<XiaMangHuo> 买了mr13u，结果次次砖，现在还没弄好
<BuMangHuo> 我挂了个这个凑合呢
<BuMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 你最终换啥路由器了？ 4300?
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 家里出口是3800，关了wifi，额外带一个tp的11n ap，
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu中，GoAgent配合Firefox或Chromium使用，3.2.3版一直出现NameError错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467353 poloshiao , 已导入证书（火狐和chromium中） 已在别的机器上传 但一使用，总是提示time out也就罢了（注：GOOGLE相关的网站全打不开，包括那个功夫网GFWLIST规则也无
<^k^>  ─> 法订阅，但翻其它大多网站没问题） GoAgent还出现以下提示，搜索也没搜到： nameerror:global name 'sslcon …
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: mr13u
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: mr13u是准备带出去用的，内置10400mA电池
<BuMangHuo> 额，好吧
 * XiaMangHuo AP果然比无线路由靠谱多了
<BuMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 啥型号哇
<XiaMangHuo> wp850n
<XiaMangHuo> wa850n
<XiaMangHuo> 打错
<jusss> onlylove: 看你的/dev/tty0是啥属性
<jusss> onlylove: 我这non-root没法打开fcitx,
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: 啥高端货啊
<BuMangHuo> 其实我可以拿厂里的设设备上面弄个自动翻墙啊
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: AP
<BuMangHuo> 4G 内存, 1T 硬盘，高配啊
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 搞起嘛
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: 等gen8特价，我也搞个gen8算了
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 可以买之前那个n54,有个pcie槽，再插块卡呗
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: n54是啥
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: gen8之前那款
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 不过是amd的cpu
<WhatsGoingOn> qiao: 忙不?
<qiao> WhatsGoingOn: 还好～
<WhatsGoingOn> qiao: 私聊.
<WhatsGoingOn> qiao: 我要疯了
<onlylove_> 喵的又掉了
<onlylove_> 公司这网没法玩了
<onlylove_> 下个26MB的程序都一直掉
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 找到网管，打一顿
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 能打我真打
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 给我大网管界丢人
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 我之前的那货，给vmware干活，居然自己的机器不开虚拟化
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 不是等着卡死
<BuMangHuo> ...
<BuMangHuo> 打打打
<BuMangHuo> http://www.smzdm.com/p/642337 赞，没货了，省下了 500, cc onlylove_ WhatsGoingOn
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ TASCAM DR-05 专业录音笔 500元（600-100）有晒单_易迅网优惠_什么值得买
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 这货我用我舍友的, 用的很爽.
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 你买这作甚
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 送人
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 推力特别大.
<onlylove_> WhatsGoingOn: 你用这做啥？
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 录音效果咋样
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 录音效果不错.
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 那就还不错
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 我舍友是乐队的鼓手, 他们录音可以的.
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 你是为了录音???
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 对啊
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 如何提取live视频地址(或firefox里用mplayer播放在线视频) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467354 http://video.sina.com.cn/l/pub/ 想知道如何提取上面这个网页里的视频的真实地址. 因为用flash看的效果是丝毫没下载, 但cpu满满的卡卡卡. 想试试用mplayer播放的效果. 试过livestreamer,
<^k^>  ─> 结果显示error: No plugin can handle URL: video.sina.com.cn/l/pl/sportstv/ 另外, firefox里按那些用mplayer播放视频的 …
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 那你买那个H1n还是叫啥来的? 我帮你找找. 比这个好.
<BuMangHuo> 昂
<onlylove_> WhatsGoingOn: 你是为了当MP3？
<BuMangHuo> 其实这个看起来有点大了，不方便携带
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove_: 我舍友的, 我时不时用来听歌, 怎么了?
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove_: 现在的民用级录音笔, 很多都被用来听歌了. M10, D50, L14, L100
<BuMangHuo> 确实是
<onlylove> 录音反而成了附带功能……
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: amd的还是算了
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: zoom h1
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 搜一下
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: zoom h2n自然更好了.
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 先求个帽子， 要是 WhatsGoingOn 推荐给我的是奇葩我就 kick 了他
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: ... ...
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 你又要买啥
<BuMangHuo> zoom 家是卖啥的， 有 tascam 靠谱？
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 我啥都想买，就没钱
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.7.jHN3wz&id=42765155873&ns=1&abbucket=6#detail
<^k^> WhatsGoingOn: ⇪ ZOOM H1 录音笔 录音机 正品行货 记者采访 无损专业录音笔-淘宝网 价格:550.00 - 666.00
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: zoom比tascam靠谱啊, 单说录音的话
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 真可连
<BuMangHuo> 可怜
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 这货看起来也不小
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 比dr05小! 好看! 轻!
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 录音效果更赞, 之前有评测
<BuMangHuo> 好吧
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 我没记错的话, dr05要三节五号电池的. 体积大的无解.
<BuMangHuo> 看起来不错唉
<BuMangHuo> 现在就差钱了，可以在频道里面众筹不 lol
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 打算买h1了?
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我再找找评测去
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 之前有个跟dr05放在一起录钢琴的评测, 然后放上来录音文件.
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 看起来好像是比 dr05 靠谱点儿，暂时不 kick 你
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 你丫又没op
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 你丫不变身也没op啊，我不怕 lol
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3410367053
<^k^> WhatsGoingOn: ⇪ 测试视频◆◆600元级专业录音笔【ZOOM H1】 vs 【TASCAM DR05】_录音笔吧_百度贴吧
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 有视频, 有真想
<WhatsGoingOn> 真相
<ZaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 什么味道？
<BuMangHuo> 耳机忙着单曲循环《新年打脸歌呢》
<WhatsGoingOn> ZaMangHuo: 啥?
<ZaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 好香啊
<BuMangHuo> ZaMangHuo: 你的 703n 在哪里改装的
<ZaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 啥？你要那个淘宝店？
<WhatsGoingOn> ZaMangHuo: 我也闻到了...
<WhatsGoingOn> ZaMangHuo: yuning的香水?
<BuMangHuo> ZaMangHuo: 嗯，靠谱不
 * ZaMangHuo 说起来了，今天还要折腾我的703n
<WhatsGoingOn> ZaMangHuo: 他来了之后才有的...
<BuMangHuo> ZaMangHuo: 我也去改改
<ZaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 靠谱，跟你说了，他就是大唐的员工
<ZaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 用公司的设备
<BuMangHuo> ZaMangHuo: 求个 link
<BuMangHuo> ZaMangHuo: 话说 703n 刷 openwrt 怎么开 dhcp
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 703n为毛不能开？
<ZaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 为啥不能开？
<ZaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.2.9.134.cqBW6Y&id=37013168367&_u=51ofnmi35dd
<^k^> ⇪ ti: openwrt 703N MR11U/13U ROM/FLASH 4M/16M/64M 修砖 升级服务-淘宝网 价格:5.00 - 33.00
<BuMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 我打开一直搞不到 ip，改装完了抓包看看
<BuMangHuo> cc ZaMangHuo
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我感觉基本是你设置问题，或者dnsmasq OOM被kill了
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 刷完进去看ps
<BuMangHuo> 好吧
<BuMangHuo> ZaMangHuo: 这哥们看起来是兼职？ 不在线的样子
<ZaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 大唐你懂的...上班的时候不能上外网
<BuMangHuo> 价格倒比淘宝别人家便宜
<ZaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我上次改的还靠谱
<BuMangHuo> 大唐可以用 vpn 上 qq 啊
<ZaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 人肉送人肉取
<BuMangHuo> .........
<ZaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我打开看了活还行
 * ZaMangHuo 无责任推荐啊...
<BuMangHuo> 现在地铁涨价了，人肉取送也不怎么划算了
<BuMangHuo> 我做地铁到大唐也得 6 块钱了
<ZaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 学院路那个
<ZaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 也是
<BuMangHuo> 对啊，还不是得到知春路
<ZaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 现在不如快递了
<BuMangHuo> ZaMangHuo: 你改的哪个？ 这个顶配 33 元？
<ZaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我看看去啊
<ZaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我改得8+64
<BuMangHuo> 哦，那就是 33
<ZaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 他这里还有16+64
<ZaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 还支持定制，你跟他说留个串口什么的都能行
<BuMangHuo> 16 用不了那么多吧
<ZaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 16的话，可以自定义rom
<ZaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 把该装的都写在rom里
<ZaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 搞个小服务器什么的
<BuMangHuo> 下班了找他改一下
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.101.pCQwVi&id=40624916333&ns=1&abbucket=6#detail  有点儿贵.
<^k^> WhatsGoingOn: ⇪ 美国代购 OLYMPUS 奥林巴斯 LS-12 录音笔-淘宝网 价格:730.00 - 840.00
<BuMangHuo> 对啊
<BuMangHuo> 看起来 dr05 就不错
<BuMangHuo> 再贵也用不着了
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 不行的, dr05的灵敏度太低. 同价格, 买h1
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 早.
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 早啊
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 穷忙活这么早上班啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 拜百人斩
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: http://www.amazon.co.jp/ZOOM-%E3%82%BA%E3%83%BC%E3%83%A0-H1-ver-2-%E3%83%AA%E3%83%8B%E3%82%A2PCM%E3%83%AC%E3%82%B3%E3%83%BC%E3%83%80%E3%83%BC/dp/B006G6ARGE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1420429844&sr=8-1&keywords=zoom+h1  日亚真心便宜.
<BuMangHuo> 啊，把我的 900 人弄哪里去了  QiongMangHuo
<^k^> WhatsGoingOn: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 拜千人斩!!!
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 是千人斩要买.
 * QiongMangHuo Fesco告诉我某个手续要半年办完..... nnnnnd
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: http://www.amazon.co.jp/ZOOM-%E3%83%8F%E3%83%B3%E3%83%87%E3%82%A3%E3%83%BC%E3%83%AC%E3%82%B3%E3%83%BC%E3%83%80%E3%83%BC-H1-%E3%83%9B%E3%83%AF%E3%82%A4%E3%83%88-%E3%83%AA%E3%83%8B%E3%82%A2PCM%E3%83%AC%E3%82%B3%E3%83%BC%E3%83%80%E3%83%BC/dp/B008Q26HHY/ref=pd_bxgy_MI_img_y  白色更便宜诶.
<^k^> WhatsGoingOn: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 你打听我什么时候回来是要买啥?
<yunfan> onlylove_: 你看 明年的价位果然是399 华为都提前卡位了
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 等明年买
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 香烟.
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 我不买低端机... 乖
<ZaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn:香烟豪
<WhatsGoingOn> ZaMangHuo: ... ...
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 四条香港熊猫.
 * ZaMangHuo 魅蓝啥么时候出啊！
<BuMangHuo> 7500 日元是多少人仔来着
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 不限购?
<ZaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 你爸抽的不错？
<BuMangHuo> 370？
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 香港熊猫是小包装的, 跟两条中华一样大
<ZaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 抽上瘾了？
<WhatsGoingOn> ZaMangHuo: 昂.
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 多少钱一条?
<WhatsGoingOn> ZaMangHuo: 昂.
<ZaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 豪
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 三四百?  cc  ZaMangHuo
<BuMangHuo> 香烟壕
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 历史会证明你的第二次打脸的
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 千人斩好
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 啥手续？ 居住证？
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 没有第一次, 请给证据
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你路过HK？
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 社保转移续接
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 路过华盛顿, 回来的时候
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 社保能转进北京了现在？
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 哼 第一次就是你手中的智能机
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 我没说我不买, 请给证据
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 回帝都路过东海岸？ 卧槽，牛逼
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 你记性一向差, 所谓"
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 你记性一向差, 所谓"记不住不关心的事"
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: DC....
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 要不你从欧洲绕回来？
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 从迪拜转个机
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 台湾同事都是LA转机
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 好 我有空的时候把这里的聊天记录过滤一遍
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 这才对嘛, 有理有据才令人信服
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 请去拉脱维亚转机.
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 去迪拜转机吧，做土壕航380
<BuMangHuo> .....
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 那你就错了 如果真的要辩论 只有我们两个人是没有意义的 至少要三个人
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 都定了票了...
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 啧啧
<yunfan> 得有个双方都认同的主持人
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 有log就行嘛, 算第三方
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo:log是被动的 主持人有时候还需要打断过程 和 做判断 就算同一个事情 也有可能你说这样 我说那样  所以需要主持人来判断到底是哪样 然后辩论继续
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 我输了
 * QiongMangHuo 认输
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 这个评测视频我刚看懂
<maplebeats> 土豪
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 原来丫视频就是用这俩设备录音的。。。。
 * WhatsGoingOn 以后我在这个频道里所有的辩论, 都算我输, 请不要跟我较真.
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 是啊....
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 你不是个男人
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 认么?
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 这么快就跳槽了啊
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 跳个鬼? 四川转到北京
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 真跳槽了？
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 认了, 反正我跟你同性别, 去厕所去同侧
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 没人要我
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 监听口连接到摄影机 啊
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 昨天我玩甩绳了. 整个人虚脱.
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 甩绳? SM道具? 虚脱?
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 40秒 * 1  +  30秒 *2 然后就趴下了
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 忽悠
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 如图，修改新标签的黑背景 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467357 选区_015.png 看来一堆的css文件无从下手 统计信息: 发表于 由 onhao — 2015-01-05 12:00
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 没文化真可怕...
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 真的
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 他煎鸡蛋油居然是用喷的
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNjMyNzYzNzI0.html
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: lol~
<QiongMangHuo> "请问我的社保转移续接手续办得怎么样了?" "没那么快转，差不多半年转完吧"
<^k^> WhatsGoingOn: ⇪ 取标题 403 Forbidden
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 没人要你的offer? 我要啊 一个月给我个3-400k就够了 不要给多
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 拜土壕, 这得有多大房子才能玩儿这个甩绳啊....
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 一定要室内玩????
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 我昨天健身房玩的啊
<ZaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: sm?
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 赞
<WhatsGoingOn> ZaMangHuo: ... 你别 gabriel sm多了吧..
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 你主要为了哪部份的肌肉?
<WhatsGoingOn> s/别/被/
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 没目标啊.
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 就是随便玩玩.
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 现在过去了主要做有氧了...
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 窝主要是为了腹肌和耐力
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 耐力啊! 强烈推荐甩绳啊
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 40秒, 整个上身大部分肌肉都虚脱
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 健身房就算了, 我家附近健身房贵的要死要死要死
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 自己买一根, 小区里玩.
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 游泳都找不着地方, 周围没大学, 游泳100起, 尼码
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 38毫米 12米的就够
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 练腹不练腿, 迟早得阳痿.
<QiongMangHuo> ........
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 那什么都不练的呢?
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 完全没问题. 不练没问题啊.
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我打羽毛球和游泳会练到腿
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: ... 请不要自欺欺人.
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我不练, 腿部力量也远超一般人, 谢谢, 种族天赋
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 跳不起来的...
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 那是
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 腿部力量自测, 就是弹跳.
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 所有运动中, 弹跳最好的, 不是篮球, 是举重.
<ZaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn:练腿不练腹呢？
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 力量举选手的弹跳高的无法想象.
<WhatsGoingOn> ZaMangHuo: 没问题啊.
<WhatsGoingOn> ZaMangHuo: 如果只能训练一个地方, 就练腿.
<WhatsGoingOn> ZaMangHuo: 练腿, 全身肌肉都会很壮.
<ZaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 哪条？
<onlylove_> 刚离开一会儿，发生了什么……
<WhatsGoingOn> ZaMangHuo: 你唯一的两条....
<QiongMangHuo> maplebeats: 一样一样, 握手
<ZaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 哪两条？
<WhatsGoingOn> ZaMangHuo: 你总共就两条.
<QiongMangHuo> ZaMangHuo: 出门左转 戒色吧
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 看你骑车的样子，腿部肌肉很强大？
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 还有个更厉害得. 叫女子戒色吧.
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 哼
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: ZaMangHuo http://jandan.net/2015/01/02/man-two-penises.html  你们在说这个?
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 那位双铅笔男子打算出自传
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 里面各种人的各种经历, 我看了之后是完全把持不住, 根本不觉得这个吧能戒色....
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: ... ...
<WhatsGoingOn> ZaMangHuo: 你真是天赋异禀/骨骼惊奇...
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 赶紧收藏
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: ...
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 收藏啥? 女子戒色吧?
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: .
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: ZaMangHuo 天赋异柄？
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 恩, 比什么门房李大爷好看多了.
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 都是真人真事. 特别刺激.
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 反正我觉得是, 不去这个吧还好, 去了的话, 这辈子别想戒了, 哈哈哈哈
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 今晚打球嘛?
<QiongMangHuo> T-100 T-1000 T-2000都是啥
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 打
<QiongMangHuo> T-2000: 卧槽, 你还是威海的
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 没上下文, 不好猜. 如果是体育用品, 可能是ascis的鞋子型号.
<WhatsGoingOn> 我擦... 原来是nick...
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: kernel的lp group是啥来着？ ~ubuntu-kernel ?
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: c-k-t
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 找到了，多谢
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ Launchpad
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 摸摸
<ZaMangHuo> XiaMangHuo:ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 另外还有个ubuntu-kernel-team, 一个内部一个社区
<BuMangHuo> ...
<XiaMangHuo> ZaMangHuo: 买毛线？
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 其实不该找lp team，我想看changelog，看package就好了，哈哈
<BuMangHuo> https://launchpad.net/~feng97311
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: apt-get changelog pack_name
<BuMangHuo> 这哥们是你们 team 的么？ QiongMangHuo ?
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 不认识
<QiongMangHuo> Karma是0, 根本就是个空账号嘛
<BuMangHuo> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/2147350 百度给我推荐这么多的律师做啥
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 我知道啊.
<QiongMangHuo> 谁要去BM? WhatsGoingOn ZaMangHuo XiaMangHuo
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 举手
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 怕你被仙人跳
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 怕你被仙人跳
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: èµ°èµ°èµ°
<BuMangHuo> 刑法第 236 条？
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: BM是what？
<BuMangHuo> 仙人跳是什么
<BuMangHuo> 保姆
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 用硬盘安装UNBNTU14.10的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467358 我在装有WIN8.1的笔记本电脑上用硬盘安装UNBNTU14.10，出现以下现象，无法安装 title Install Ubuntu root (hd0,0) kernel (hd0,0)/vmlinuz boot=casper iso-scan/filename=/ubuntu-14.10.iso ro quiet splash locale=zh_CN.UTF-8 initrd (hd0,0)/initrd
<^k^>  ─> .lz Err0r 15: File not found 我应该怎样办？请教大师！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 bklbklbk — 2015-01-05 12:31
<happyaron> maplebeats: 话说你司有没有可能来做个linux qq啊
<happyaron> maplebeats: 我司组织人力写代码都可以啊
<anti-unix> when the "FireFox Hello" URL provided to me by Firefox is invalidated?
<onlylove__> happyaron: 人做过，啥样你也见了
<onlylove__> happyaron: 而且如果要可以做的话，当初的luma就不会死
<happyaron> onlylove__: 不是没继续下去么
<anti-unix> firefox hello 有人用过吗?
<onlylove__> happyaron: 再来个烂尾楼？
<happyaron> onlylove__: 装机量第二第三的都出了
<onlylove__> happyaron: 麻花是商人，没有利益的事情他不会做的
<happyaron> onlylove__: 也没烂尾
<happyaron> onlylove__: 你觉得周教主就是傻逼么
<onlylove__> happyaron: 求别说360
<happyaron> onlylove__: 有啥不能说的
<onlylove__> happyaron: 你看评测了没
<happyaron> onlylove__: suid很正常啊
<anti-unix> 帮我......
<happyaron> onlylove__: chrome不也suid
<onlylove__> happyaron: 擦，DD的思想就是不一般
<happyaron> onlylove__: google就比360好呗?
<ZaMangHuo> happyaron: 小dd已经用上360了？
<onlylove__> happyaron: 我等凡人继续滚回去用win
<happyaron> ZaMangHuo: 没。。
<onlylove__> happyaron: 我从来没说google比360好
<onlylove__> happyaron: 记住，是从来没说
<happyaron> onlylove__: 那你用chrome不
<ZaMangHuo> happyaron: https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/360safeforlinux/
<^k^> ⇪ fw: 取标题超时 execution expired
<happyaron> ZaMangHuo: 我又不是arch党
<onlylove__> happyaron: 我是被逼用chrome的，而且是windows，因为客户要求使用chrome
<anti-unix> when the "FireFox Hello" URL provided to me by Firefox is invalidated?
<onlylove__> happyaron: 如果我自己，我直接用ff搞定
<happyaron> en
<jack77213> IE大发好。。。
<ZaMangHuo> happyaron: 我是说aur真心NB，这都打了包
<happyaron> ZaMangHuo: 360找个人打包一下就好了
<onlylove__> happyaron: 而且，我用这么多年，真心没觉得360有在Linux上出现的必要
<onlylove__> happyaron: 盼星星盼月亮，没想到盼来了360
<onlylove__> happyaron: 真是笑话
<happyaron> onlylove__: 那你盼的是啥呢
<happyaron> onlylove__: 这三家都出了，才有其他互联网产品出现的可能
<onlylove__> happyaron: 金山除WPS之外的东西
 * ZaMangHuo 啥时候能当次带路党呢？
<happyaron> wps拿了国家项目，不得不出
 * ZaMangHuo 盼星星盼月亮啊
<happyaron> 其他的应该都看着这三家呢
<onlylove__> happyaron: 也就是说，如果不拿，丫的就不出？
<happyaron> onlylove__: +10086
<onlylove__> 算了……
<happyaron> onlylove__: 所以搜狗和360才是有意义的。
<ZaMangHuo> happyaron: qq不重要吧？
<onlylove__> 我现在宁可linux上没国产软件
<onlylove__> 我继续啃外文，没啥不好的
<happyaron> onlylove__: 你说了不算。。
<ZaMangHuo> onlylove__: 用arch么，那些冲着大众去的发行版就让他们预装360去好了
<happyaron> ZaMangHuo: 或许吧，但对商业环境重要
<happyaron> onlylove__: 只能说linux基础环境太差咯
<ZaMangHuo> onlylove__: 屎要有让广大人民群众先吃的精神
<happyaron> 来了个360,大家就坐不住了
<WhatsGoingOn> 支持360开发linux版.
<happyaron> WhatsGoingOn: 然后你就可以跳槽去了
<WhatsGoingOn> happyaron: 不是啊.
<onlylove__> happyaron: 拉倒吧，微软会做营销是真的，如果微软不对一部分Key睁眼闭眼，
 * ZaMangHuo 支持微软出linux发行版！
<happyaron> WhatsGoingOn: seriously
<WhatsGoingOn> happyaron: 我下个目标是remote. 不能remote的都不考虑, 很认真的说.
<onlylove__> WhatsGoingOn: 会的
<happyaron> onlylove__: linux还免费呢
<happyaron> WhatsGoingOn: ...
<WhatsGoingOn> happyaron: 不过钱特别多, 可以考虑... 比如60%以上的涨幅...
<happyaron> WhatsGoingOn: ...
<WhatsGoingOn> happyaron: 是不是太异想天开了...
<ZaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 没问题，跳槽去津巴布韦
 * WhatsGoingOn 哎, 被宇宙第一超级无敌携5DIII四海遨游之小DD给鄙视了.
<ZaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 涨好几亿倍
<WhatsGoingOn> ZaMangHuo: lol~ 那可不一定.
<WhatsGoingOn> ZaMangHuo: 人家现在用美金了
 * WhatsGoingOn 伤心.
 * chihchun 支持360开发Linux版给小白用
<onlylove> 今天就掉线吧……
<chihchun> (然后再来写一个软件防360绑架)
 * WhatsGoingOn 最近两年各种漂亮妹子找我修电脑, 我都一一拒绝了, 不是因为妹子们不够漂亮, 而是我真的修不了windows下的鬼问题. 以后如果大家都用预装linux的笔记本了的话, 好歹我还可以过去帮她们格式化之后装个windows...
<onlylove> WhatsGoingOn: 鱼唇，万能药，重装，而且超级费时间
<QiongMangHuo> release了 http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/359663.htm
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 配置升级：联想发布2015款X1 Carbon超级本_Lenovo 联想_cnBeta.COM
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove: 修复问题, 妹子随便来一句, 不想重装, 然后呢?
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove: 但是换系统, 必须重装.
<onlylove> happyaron: 你有没有想过，游戏出了linux端，才能有希望
<happyaron> onlylove: 这些不出，游戏不会出
<happyaron> onlylove: 哪有一步到位的解决方案
<WhatsGoingOn> 胳膊肘不是已经有不少linux的游戏了嘛?
<WhatsGoingOn> 慢慢来吧
<onlylove> WhatsGoingOn: 能不能，你先搞毁了，搞到她不重装都不行，比方说开机蓝屏
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove: ... ... ... ... 不好吧...
<onlylove_> WhatsGoingOn: 不想重装不得不重装的事情多了去了
<T-2000> QiongMangHuo, 咋了
<QiongMangHuo> T-2000: T-10 100 1000 20 200 2000都是你?
<onlylove_> WhatsGoingOn: 特别是3721和熊猫烧香流行的那年代，你想手工摘干净，几乎不可能
<T-2000> QiongMangHuo, 好像是
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove: 不.
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove: 干脆不去.
<onlylove_> WhatsGoingOn: 还有，妹子都懒，能不重装就凑合
<chihchun> 不是幫妹子裝 windows 都要順便裝個 trojan 以便未來 "remote support" ?
<onlylove_> WhatsGoingOn: 我遇到过，我给了个workaround能凑合用以后，她已经凑合半年了
<QiongMangHuo> T-2000: 赞...
<onlylove_> chihchun: 是不是傻
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove_: 我也遇到过这样的.
<onlylove_> chihchun: 你敢种马，万一妹子心血来潮弄个360
<T-2000> QiongMangHuo, 你也威海？
<chihchun> onlylove: haha
<QiongMangHuo> T-2000: 石岛是威海不可分割的领土一部分
<WhatsGoingOn> chihchun: <-- 警察叔叔, 就是这个人
<T-2000> QiongMangHuo, 石岛是荣成的管理区
<onlylove_> 我最近两天是没法愉快的吹水了
<onlylove_> 自从年后
<onlylove_> 我就一直掉啊掉
<QiongMangHuo> T-2000: 算是吧
<T-2000> QiongMangHuo, 你在rh？
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove_: 你们的nat都不够用了.
<QiongMangHuo> T-2000: 以前在RH
<T-2000> QiongMangHuo, 现在呢？
<onlylove_> WhatsGoingOn: 大概可能是，
<QiongMangHuo> T-2000: Canonical
<onlylove_> WhatsGoingOn: 我用vm上网，都得用nat，桥接不行
<T-2000> QiongMangHuo, 跳槽了？
<QiongMangHuo> T-2000: 两年了都
<onlylove_> WhatsGoingOn: 桥接直接不能上
<T-2000> QiongMangHuo, 公司在哪？
<QiongMangHuo> T-2000: 北京朝阳
<T-2000> QiongMangHuo, 土豪的聚集地
<onlylove_> T-2000: 朝阳大了，你的看朝阳哪里
<QiongMangHuo> T-2000: 错, 民工聚集地
<onlylove_> T-2000: 比方说，建外，还是三里屯
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 我在帮你洗白，赶紧找个偏僻地方，比方说东坝
<T-2000> QiongMangHuo, 你在rh是不是搞kernel？
<QiongMangHuo> T-2000: 算是吧
<T-2000> QiongMangHuo, 亮哥？
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42540
<QiongMangHuo> T-2000: 你是谁...........
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo, 亮哥!
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 英国教授称不会修电子设备的年轻人是迷失的一代
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 亮哥亮了
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 被认出来了
<T-2000> QiongMangHuo, 没想到你也跳了
<chihchun> QiongMangHuo: 亮哥！
<QiongMangHuo> T-2000: 卧槽你是谁啊.... 还是威海的......
<QiongMangHuo> T-2000: 来PM告诉我
<T-2000> QiongMangHuo, 故事要从2年前说起...
<QiongMangHuo> T-2000: 谁啊谁啊...
<T-2000> QiongMangHuo, 我pm你吧
 * WhatsGoingOn 感觉是 QiongMangHuo 欠下的风流债...
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 滚
<chihchun> lol
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 你肯定也认识
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 别拉上我, 我跟 T-2000 最多是点头之交.
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 风流债
 * WhatsGoingOn 求工作介绍. 
 * WhatsGoingOn 四月份之后可入职
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 鬼
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 人鬼情未了
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 四月份是啥意思?
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 就是个时间啊, 没啥意思啊.
 * WhatsGoingOn afk
<chihchun> WhatsGoingOn: oh! 要在北京嗎？
<QiongMangHuo> chihchun: 他要remote
<chihchun> ok
<QiongMangHuo> chihchun: 介绍我去台湾工作吧
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 感觉kernel team 任重而道远啊
<QiongMangHuo> chihchun: 去台湾找台妹赚台币
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 怎么讲?
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 妹子呢妹子呢???
<chihchun> QiongMangHuo: 签证不知道怎么搞阿...
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 数字公司要下手折腾你们呗
<chihchun> QiongMangHuo: 话说还是人民币比较好赚呢
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 照片都没有怎么看
<chihchun> 数字公司都到 101 来招人了，薪资比台湾公司好多了...
<QiongMangHuo> chihchun: 200W?
<QiongMangHuo> chihchun: 上次看到某个台湾同事给我发的好像是两百万新台币
 * QiongMangHuo brb
<freeflying> chihchun: 数字公司是那间啊
<ZaMangHuo> freeflying:3
<chihchun> franz_koopa: 360.
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying:6
<chihchun> err
<chihchun> freeflying: 360.
<WhatsGoingOn> chihchun: 怎么, 要介绍我去台湾工作?
<chihchun> QiongMangHuo: package 也是依人而定
<freeflying> chihchun: package好就去啊
<freeflying> 可惜他们不给我offer
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: vivid里居然又不认我的mp3 player
<jzp113> 爱
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: vivid这种低端货怎么能识别你的土壕mp3
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 是不是都没人搞桌面了啊
<jzp113> 哎  学校从培训学校请了个老师来讲java网站
 * WhatsGoingOn 我就一个问题, 在台湾跟台妹结婚, 一般需要买房嘛???
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: WhatsGoingOn 在搞啊
<jzp113> 是不是无聊啊
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 我没有啊
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 你来第一天就搞桌面嘛
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: ... 求别说.
<freeflying> WhatsGoingOn: 台湾正妹可不是玩的啊，都是公主，不是买个房能解决的
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 你是不是今天账单日?
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 是啊.
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我就说
<WhatsGoingOn> freeflying: 我没想玩啊. 我老妈一直催我结婚啊...
<freeflying> WhatsGoingOn: 现在信义区买个40坪的房子再谈
<chihchun> freeflying++ # 公主很多
<freeflying> WhatsGoingOn: 这是谈恋爱的首要条件哦
<WhatsGoingOn> freeflying: 这么麻烦... 那当我没说...
 * WhatsGoingOn 没有容身之地了啊. 
<ZaMangHuo> freeflying: 你啥时候聚义搞起呢？
<freeflying> ZaMangHuo: 等你入伙啊
<maplebeats> happyaron: 不是KPI，不管
<maplebeats> happyaron: 就算你给企鹅捐100W也没人理
<happyaron> maplebeats: lol
<happyaron> maplebeats: 当年的烂尾版是怎么上的
<maplebeats> happyaron: 好多年了吧
<maplebeats> happyaron: 那个时候估计还没现在这么冷血
<happyaron> maplebeats: 对啊，当时怎么回事
<happyaron> 哦
<maplebeats> happyaron: 主要还是看老大
<maplebeats> happyaron: 目测那堆老大，对这些没兴趣
<maplebeats> happyaron: 人家只看拉了多少日活，赚了多少钱，linuxqq肯定是亏的啊，至少前期
<happyaron> maplebeats: 后期应该也亏
<chihchun> 上月底剛去 qq 被打臉...
<maplebeats> happyaron: 那真没法玩，你想想开发+测试+产品+运维，至少要5个人吧，平均一人1W+工资。。。一年多少- -
<happyaron> maplebeats: 不用全职啊
<maplebeats> happyaron: 还有一堆服务器，更蛋疼
<maplebeats> happyaron: 就这么给你说吧。。。没人懂linux桌面
<happyaron> 嗯
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你觉得aron会不会懂呢
<maplebeats> happyaron: 他们招的只是码农
<maplebeats> happyaron: 真真实实的码农
<onlylove> maplebeats: 复制粘贴的那种？
<happyaron> maplebeats: 嗯
<maplebeats> onlylove: aron是谁
<happyaron> onlylove: 我不懂
<happyaron> 吃饭去
<happyaron> 饿死了
<maplebeats> onlylove: 不是，只会写代码的那种。。。至于这代码跑在哪个系统上，基本不太关心。。
<WhatsGoingOn> chihchun: 被腾讯打脸???
<maplebeats> chihchun: 怎么打脸？
<WhatsGoingOn> chihchun: 我给你op, 你kick了
<chihchun> WhatsGoingOn: maplebeats: 量呢?XD
<WhatsGoingOn> chihchun: 你kick了 maplebeats .
<chihchun> WhatsGoingOn: 好！
<WhatsGoingOn> chihchun: 这脸就算是打回来了
<chihchun>  /kick maplebeats
<maplebeats> iMadper: 你丫的，抽死你
<chihchun> 不过技术跟产品是很挺的
<chihchun> 不过技术跟产品部门是很挺 Linux/Ubuntu 的
<WhatsGoingOn> maplebeats: 贵公司敢打我公司员工的脸, 我们当然要打回来啊!
<maplebeats> WhatsGoingOn: 我打你啊
<WhatsGoingOn> maplebeats: ... 能动手, 尽量别吵吵.
<WhatsGoingOn> maplebeats: 没用, 浪费性格.
<chihchun> XDDD
<maplebeats> WhatsGoingOn: 那来吧
<maplebeats> WhatsGoingOn: 快来，我已经忍不住了
 * lainme 看戏
<maplebeats> lainme: 早~
<maplebeats> chihchun: 我厂还能打你脸？推销被拒了么。。
<chihchun> maplebeats: 就說 Windows Phone QQ 也才一千万用户...
<WhatsGoingOn> chihchun: 你应该当场傲娇, 立马回一句 "今日你对我爱答不理, 明天我让你高攀不起" 然后背上鼠标转头就走, 还要用力摔门.
<chihchun> XD
<WhatsGoingOn> 背上书包..
<WhatsGoingOn> 最近手残, 打字总是有typo..
<onlylove> happyaron: 其实吧，你看，androidqq也有，可见，tx不是没能力做，丫的压根就不想做
<chihchun> 能力肯定是有的。
<onlylove> chihchun: 所以你只管折腾 maplebeats就是
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove: 得到的收益不够弥补耗费的精力, 所以人家不愿意做.
 * chihchun 抱 maplebeats 大腿
<chihchun> 话说怎么连 http://w.qq.com/ 都关掉了
<^k^> chihchun: ⇪ QQ
<onlylove> WhatsGoingOn: 他只要不封杀协议，一堆人给他做
<chihchun> (还是只是从台湾连不上)
<chihchun> oh, 貌似台湾连不上
<onlylove> WhatsGoingOn: 根本就不耗费精力
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove: 人家不愿意公开协议
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove: 2. 人家要负责品控啊.
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove: 你说做就做, 然后用户发现经常崩溃, 那么肯定是骂腾讯嘛.
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove: 干脆不趟这浑水. 其实我觉得对手机来说, 微信最重要.
<chihchun> 说到微信阿... (远望)
<freeflying> chihchun: 微信不能多点登陆，crap
 * pity 生成 ssh 密钥对时加密了，有办法去掉加密吗？
<onlylove_> pity: 再生成一对没加密的换掉
<pity> onlylove_: 远程主机那贱货要半小时才能更新公钥
<chihchun> pity: $ ssh-keygen -p [-P old_passphrase] [-N new_passphrase] [-f keyfile]
<chihchun> pity: ssh-agent 不是很好用？
 * chihchun 只有做自动化功能才关掉 passphase
<pity> chihchun: 这么 gaoji？ssh-keygen 和 ssh-agent 很少用
<pity> chihchun: 就是要批量登录
 * WhatsGoingOn 
<chihchun> pity: ssh-keygen 可以改 passphase 的
 * WhatsGoingOn 友情帮翻译  gaoji => 高级 或者 搞基
<pity> chihchun: 能改也行
<pity> WhatsGoingOn: 好热心
<chihchun> WhatsGoingOn++ # 谢啦
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 猴总
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 你要撤了？
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 有好的就撤...
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 去数字公司撒
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 去不起...
 * XiaMangHuo 尼玛，新年第一天，这是要忙死的节奏
<ZaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 跳跳跳
 * XiaMangHuo 200w新台币，就是40w人刀一年，看起来也不是很多。
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 跳跳跳
<WhatsGoingOn> 偶擦, 一个dkms, 下代码下了20分钟了, 还没搞定...
<WhatsGoingOn> 这网速...
<huntxu> WhatsGoingOn: 好網絡
<WhatsGoingOn> huntxu: T_T
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 有人下bt嘛？
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 有可能...
 * WhatsGoingOn 终于搞定了
<huntxu> WhatsGoingOn: 祝編譯不過
<WhatsGoingOn> huntxu: 昂, 被你说中了
<chihchun> 办公室网络太悲剧了...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 关于sudo:无法解析主机 求大神看看 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467359 手贱改了hostname 结果显示无法解析主机 后来改了hosts 也是一样!怎么回事? 统计信息: 发表于 由 盒子123 — 2015-01-05 14:06
<huntxu> WhatsGoingOn: it happens
<WhatsGoingOn> huntxu: 更严重的问题出现了...
<huntxu> WhatsGoingOn: 下載一個100M+的依賴是嗎
<WhatsGoingOn> huntxu: 这倒不是....
<happyaron> onlylove__: android qq 跟 linux qq就不是一回事好伐
<freeflying> ZaMangHuo: 那个docker distro怎么看
<ZaMangHuo> freeflying: 不知道，怎么看都是coreos
<ZaMangHuo> freeflying: coly推荐的
<freeflying> ZaMangHuo: 你打算去？
<ZaMangHuo> freeflying: 不知道...如果是coreos的话，没多大吸引力
<ZaMangHuo> freeflying: 我也只是看到
<XiaMangHuo> ZaMangHuo: WhatsGoingOn QiongMangHuo 乃们都要撤退了…… 看来我也得考虑下了
<ZaMangHuo> XiaMangHuo:啥？
<ZaMangHuo> XiaMangHuo:别瞎说
<XiaMangHuo> 难道是我理解错了……
<BuMangHuo> chihchun: 你哪里来的 op， 快给我加个 v
<chihchun> BuMangHuo: XD
<ZaMangHuo> eexpss: 姨姨给我帽子撒...
<eexpss> 你谁呢
<ZaMangHuo> eexpss: 看whois
<eexpss> 最近都疯了，全改名了。
<eexpss> 看了也是unkown
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-43-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 8 19:35:44 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<BuMangHuo> unkown 的就 ZaMangHuo  吧
<BuMangHuo> eexpss: ee 给我个 op 吧
 * ZaMangHuo 为啥我是unknown呢？
<eexpss> nnnnnnnnd 就 ff不改昵称了。
<eexpss> 新年新气象？
<eexpss> 找哈皮要帽子
<BuMangHuo> 哈皮不给我帽子啊
 * BuMangHuo 拜妹子首壕 happyaron
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • manjaro 长得不错啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467360 这周的 distrowatch weekly 上看到的，manjaro 的默认主题相当漂亮嘛。 统计信息: 发表于 由 susbarbatus — 2015-01-05 14:36
<XiaMangHuo> eexpss: 渣神
<huntxu> ZaMangHuo: 對啊，為啥你是unknown
<ZaMangHuo> huntxu: 对啊，我也不知道
<BuMangHuo> 不过今天早上我看见 ZaMangHuo 是 unknown 我就知道他是 hamo， 这个频道只有 hamo 这么机智的
 * ZaMangHuo 泄泄
<BuMangHuo> ZaMangHuo: momo
<palomino|working> ...
<huntxu> palomino|working: 拜 hao of the haos
 * palomino|working 轻抚 huntxu 
<eexpss> 噶嘛？
<eexpss> 我都不记得哪个帐号是op了。
<huntxu> 理解的，上了年紀，難免的
<eexpss> huntxu: 打屁屁
<ZaMangHuo> 理解的，上了年紀，難免的
<XiaMangHuo> 理解的，上了年紀，難免的
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 我都不是啊
<chihchun> 理解的，上了年紀，難免的
<WhatsGoingOn> 理解的，上了年紀，難免的
<freeflying> 过几天我来把这里的op都清理了
<freeflying> 居然有人把我的权限给降了
<palomino|working> O_O
 * palomino|working 讨好 ee
<BuMangHuo> 支持
<eexpss> 终于记得密码了。
<eexpss> 还有人清你的？ freeflying
<eexpss> palomino|working: 乖。
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 对对对，拿下他们的 op
<eexpss> 开始谁说上年纪了的啊。
<ZaMangHuo> freeflying: 对对对，拿下他们的 op
<BuMangHuo> eexpss: huntxu 说的
<eexpss> huntxu: ?
<huntxu> 原來 ff 還不是最高等級權限 0.0
<huntxu> eexpss: 什麽事？
<BuMangHuo> 那这个频道权限最高的是谁
<eexpss> huntxu: 乖。过来踢下屁股。
<huntxu> eexpss: 你把op給我，我幫你解決
<eexpss> hoho 还这么强硬。
<BuMangHuo> 就是有人用正体字说 ee 上了年纪的
<BuMangHuo> 动手动手
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 最高权限那个好像是bluetraveller还是谁，我反正没见过，就是频道的creater
<eexpss> 恩。
<chihchun> 等等，我打的是简体阿
<eexpss> 额。 chihchun 你谁的马甲呢
<chihchun> 疑，难 難
<bluetravel1er> 赞
<bluetravel1er> 用这个 nick 就有 op 了
<bluetravel1er> 要动手了哦
<ZaMangHuo> bluetravel1er:..
<ZaMangHuo> bluetravel1er: 机智
<chihchun> bluetravel1er: 你忽悠～～～
<huntxu> 這怎麽做到的。。。 bluetravel1er
<bluetravel1er> huntxu: 谁知道啊
<happyaron> huntxu: 14:51 -!- mode/#ubuntu-cn [+o BuMangHuo] by eexpss
<happyaron> 14:51 -!- BuMangHuo is now known as bluetraveller_
<bluetravel1er> huntxu: 我怎么看不到谁加的
<happyaron> 14:52 -!- bluetraveller_ is now known as bluetravel1er
<bluetravel1er> happyaron: 我咋看不到这个日志
<huntxu> happyaron: 哦，我把改名的信息全過濾掉了
<happyaron> bluetravel1er: ...
<happyaron> freeflying: 你咋了
<huntxu> happyaron: 只看到+o的那個
<happyaron> freeflying: 啥叫降了
<BuMangHuo> test
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点. 14:54 新年快乐 : 43.38天 
 * BuMangHuo 满福
<eexpss> BuMangHuo: 你这啥状态呢。
<BuMangHuo> eexpss: 木有状态啊
<eexpss> 你是加号的状态啊。+o了的
 * ZaMangHuo gfrog是哪个？
<BuMangHuo> eexpss: 我自己去掉换成 v
<BuMangHuo> eexpss: 换成 v 了
<eexpss> @
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 是不是加 o 的信息只有你们 op 能看到？
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 不是
<happyaron> 所有人都能
<BuMangHuo> ZaMangHuo: 他也是 manghuo 啊
<ZaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 哪个manghuo呢？
<BuMangHuo> 现在只有仨 manghuo， 咱俩不是 ZaMangHuo
<jusss> eexpss: happyaron 你们 /dev/tty0权限是啥
<eexpss> happyaron: 这么多忙活。要不都踢了吧。只准老昵称进来。
 * ZaMangHuo 算了，不找了...
<happyaron> eexpss: 你是op自己做决定咯
<eexpss> crw--w----
<eexpss> happyaron: 别。杀手还是你来作。
<happyaron> jusss: crw--w---- 1 root tty 4, 0
<happyaron> eexpss: 显然不行啊
<eexpss> 额。你害羞？
<jusss> eexpss: happyaron 我用non-root 竟然没法打开Xorg,提示x86OpenConsole没权限访问/dev/tty0
<happyaron> eexpss: 这种事情，显然要神才能做
<happyaron> jusss: 额，rootless X 我也不懂
<jusss> happyaron: 所以提倡root打开Xorg吗？
<happyaron> jusss: 不是啊
<happyaron> jusss: 没折腾过这方面
<jusss> happyaron: 还有个更奇怪的事，我用jusss这个账户打开fcitx没法使用，但是进程里也有fcitx,只有root才可以使用，
<jusss> 太奇怪了
<jusss> Xorg和fcitx，只有root能正常使用
<jusss> happyaron: 还有root打开的X里面su jusss然后打开firefox也是提示:0拒绝
<happyaron> jusss: 额
<jusss> 这没有root什么都不能用了
<eexpss> BuMangHuo: 赶紧把 huntxu 踢了，然后自宫吧。
<eexpss> 然后把忙活都踢了。
 * QiongMangHuo golang 学到 http://tour.golang.org/methods/1 了
<eexpss> 草。 蛋蛋也是忙活党。
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 穷忙活
<jusss> eexpss: 踢踢体
<lainme> eexpss: 加油，都踢了
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: ...
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: nick又不违规
<jzp113> 有java大神吗
<eexpss> 额。看忙活党，分不清人。
 * WhatsGoingOn 大神们互掐, 我等屁民不参与... 
<WhatsUp> 忙活党中枪了
<eexpss> 撞枪口嘛。
<BuMangHuo> ...
<onlylove__> jusss: crw--w---- 1 root tty 4,0
 * QiongMangHe brb
<eexpss> 他们太任性了。 happyaron
<WhatsThat> onlylove__: 你们都一样，是不是因为debian系都这样
<WhatsThat> 有rh系的吗？
<onlylove__> WhatsThat: 错，我为了省时间，用的opensuse
<chihchun> XDDD
<onlylove__> WhatsThat: 因为debian我只有网络安装镜像，suse有完整的
<eexpss> 额。还漏了一个。
<WhatsThat> onlylove__: 我前天在ubuntu问了下有个人回答他三个系统都不一样
<BuMangHuo> eexpss: 处理一下 what 党啊
<onlylove__> WhatsThat: 我装个猫猫看看
<eexpss> what的不多吧。
<WhatsGoingOn> eexpss: 你这个不公平, 我叫whatsxxx很久了, 然后突然有别人叫这个了, 你连我一起kick, 不合适吧.
<eexpss> 额。
<eexpss> 谁呢。
<WhatsGoingOn> eexpss: 这样, 我也叫eexpxx, 然后你要kick你自己嘛?
<chihchun> 你们名字都好乱阿阿阿阿
<WhatsGoingOn> eexpss: 我叫这个名字的时候不知道别人也要叫这个啊
<eexpss> iMadper. 你这家伙。@@@
<eexpss> 这是 imtcx要踢的
<WhatsGoingOn> ... ...
<BuMangHuo> 谁是 imtcx, ban 丫
<eexpss> lol
<eexpss> 这有谁呢。 WhatsUp
<eexpss> 噶嘛啊
<eexpss> 基蛙。摸摸。
 * eexpss 好久没op了。激动一下。
 * WhoAmI_ 这个不死uboot真是好用
<XiaMangHuo> WhoAmI_: 你刷上了？
<BuMangHuo> WhoAmI_: 你又给上面折腾了个啥
<XiaMangHuo> WhoAmI_: 随便刷么？
<WhoAmI_> XiaMangHuo: 对啊，我折腾14.07呢
<WhoAmI_> BuMangHuo: 升级以前的系统
<QiongMangHe> eexpss: 渣e
<XiaMangHuo> WhoAmI_: 这玩意跟硬件有关么？还是所有硬件通用啊？
<WhoAmI_> XiaMangHuo: 需要适配 flash和ram
<eexpss> 蛋蛋鸵。
<WhoAmI_> XiaMangHuo: 否则没法初始化
<WhoAmI_> XiaMangHuo:当然和soc也是相关的
<eexpss> 这每一个人都要info下。这麻烦不。
 * WhoAmI_ 相应姨姨的号召，改名字
<QiongMangHe> WhatsGoingOn: 没有马拉多纳?
<O0XX> eexpss: 这下知道我是谁了吧
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHe: 没有... 我刚才已经说全了.
<eexpss> 呸。这更不知道了。可能是蛤蟆。
<O0XX> eexpss: 我这么出名的nick
<eexpss> 改 hamo 我就知道啊。
<FBI-member> O0XX: you're wanted! :)
<onlylove_> FBI-member: 我公司的网现在下个稍微大点的文件就会自己断掉
<FBI-member> onlylove_: ...
 * QiongMangHe 求送 ThinkPad X1C 3rd
<Hoothin> 有emacs高手吗？orgmode里的表格咋添加竖杠字符啊
<QiongMangHe> |||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
<Hoothin> 囧rz
<onlylove_> WhatsGoingOn: 刚装猫猫的系统，开始检查硬盘的时候大写锁定的灯和scrolllock的灯闪，啥情况
<happyaron> ...
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove_: kernel panic 了嘛?
<onlylove_> WhatsGoingOn: 我没注意，应该是吧
<FBI-member> O0XX: iptables的u32能解决dns污染？
<O0XX> FBI-member: ...
<O0XX> FBI-member: 你谁？
<onlylove_> WhatsGoingOn: 无所谓了，我把虚拟机删了
<onlylove_> O0XX: 那个没事找抽的jusss
<O0XX> onlylove_: 不完全
<O0XX> onlylove_: 解决一部分
<O0XX> onlylove_: 墙升级了，你要能收集到所以返回伪dns记录才能100%防御
<onlylove_> O0XX: 和我说有毛用
<O0XX> onlylove_:...
<O0XX> FBI-member: ^^^自己看
<eexpss> lol
<FBI-member> O0XX: 那只接受来自特定ip的53端口udp包，其它的全拒绝，能解决吗
<O0XX> FBI-member: 不可能啊，你想想dns的工作原理
<FBI-member> O0XX: 要不就是来个gfw-list，把这个里面的ip全拒绝了
<eexpss> 不是说dnsmasq都能解决嘛。
<O0XX> FBI-member:这个可以，但你要收集全所有的伪dns返回地址
<FBI-member> O0XX: 共享一份吧，你一定有
<O0XX> FBI-member: 没有
<O0XX> FBI-member: 谁会收集这个东西
<onlylove_> yunfan: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42542
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 在Chrome OS窗口内运行Linux发行版
<O0XX> FBI-member: 搞这个不如去搞dnssec
<BuMangHuo> FBI-member: 直接让 dns 走 vpn 得了
<BuMangHuo> FBI-member: 黑名单收集不全的
<FBI-member> BuMangHuo: 那白名单行不通？只接受特定ip的53端口包
<FBI-member> 黑名单据说很多，2000+
<yunfan> onlylove_: 就是我用的工具 只不过他们现在可以用扩展自动起X了 原来要自己手动搞
<BuMangHuo> FBI-member: 没那么多
<BuMangHuo> FBI-member: 黑名单没那么多
<BuMangHuo> FBI-member: 几十个吧？
<FBI-member> O0XX: BuMangHuo dns白名单不可行吗？
<BuMangHuo> FBI-member: 所以让你 dns 全走 vpn 啊
<FBI-member> BuMangHuo: 现在不是没vps吗。。。
<BuMangHuo> FBI-member: 关键你拿到正确的 ip 能干嘛呢
<O0XX> FBI-member:wiki上有一份不完全的
<FBI-member> BuMangHuo: 然后我就可以不用firefox的remote_dns了 :)
<O0XX> FBI-member: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%9F%9F%E5%90%8D%E6%9C%8D%E5%8A%A1%E5%99%A8%E7%BC%93%E5%AD%98%E6%B1%A1%E6%9F%93
<onlylove__> FBI-member: rhel6 crw--w----
<onlylove__> FBI-member: 这个是刚装好以后的系统
<FBI-member> onlylove__: 原来都一样。。。可以是crw-rw----吗
<onlylove__> FBI-member: 不知道，你可以chmod
<WhatsGoingOn> FBI-member: 获取了正确地址你就能访问了????
<WhatsGoingOn> FBI-member: 你以为只有dns污染???
<FBI-member> WhatsGoingOn: 没有呀，再加上ssh之类的
<BuMangHuo> ...
<eexpss> 额。今天老断？
<BuMangHuo> FBI-member: 你这个办法靠谱不了
<FBI-member> O0XX: 白名单为啥不行？
<WhatsGoingOn> FBI-member: ssh??
<O0XX> FBI-member:行，但是如果你收集不完全的话，还是不能依赖
<freeflying> happyaron: 你的p7咋root得
<WhatsGoingOn> FBI-member: 你不是没有墙外的server嘛? 如果你有墙外server, 直接remote_dns是最好用, 最保险的了
<happyaron> freeflying: 没root
<FBI-member> O0XX: 比如google 还有comodo之类的，只接受这2个ip的53端口包，其它地址的53端口包全拒绝,不可行？
<O0XX> FBI-member: 你知道dns的工作原理么？
<FBI-member> O0XX: 不知道
<O0XX> FBI-member: 赶紧研究。。。
<FBI-member> O0XX: 一级一级往上查？
<onlylove> FBI-member: 是的
 * QiongMangHe remote
 * QiongMangHe remote dns蛮好, 方便, 慢就慢吧
<FBI-member> onlylove: 所以只接受google的dns包为啥不可行
<O0XX> QiongMangHe: WhatsGoingOn ä¹°ä¹°ä¹° http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=43362204147&spm=a310v.4.88.1
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 【包圆通】Doge精神污染抱枕，-淘宝网 价格:138.00
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: ... 别... 睡不着了
<BuMangHuo> 138 这么贵
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 材料好
<BuMangHuo> 不过 gfw 的 dns 污染够省钱的，回应里面就一 ip
<BuMangHuo> FBI-member: 你可以按长度来 drop
<FBI-member> O0XX: 大侠给我讲下为啥不可行
<BuMangHuo> 正经的 dns，回应都比它长
<FBI-member> BuMangHuo: 嗯
<FBI-member> BuMangHuo: 据说可以以间隔来drop
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 问题是, drop掉, 还是没能获取正确的地址啊.
<FBI-member> WhatsGoingOn: drop掉假的等待正确的
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 可以的
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 正确的最终还是会给你的
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 哦, 正确的包没有被拦截?
<FBI-member> WhatsGoingOn: 反正只接受第一个
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 只不过 gfw 肯定在 8.8.8.8 的前面回给你，后面回来也不用了
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 哦.
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 原来如此.
<FBI-member> BuMangHuo: 那只接受8.8.8.8的包，别的包drop了，为啥不可行？
<O0XX> FBI-member:  可以...你试试吧，我说错了
<WhatsGoingOn> 上次就跟你说了, 如果你不想收到被污染的dns地址返回, 就禁止网关发来的包.
<FBI-member> O0XX: 。。。
<FBI-member> WhatsGoingOn: 禁止网关发来的什么包？
<FBI-member> WhatsGoingOn: 所有包？
<WhatsGoingOn> FBI-member: 包.
<FBI-member> WhatsGoingOn: 那还怎么上网呀
<FBI-member> 据说有以ttl值判断的
<BuMangHuo> FBI-member: 用长度得了
<BuMangHuo> FBI-member: 别纠结
<QiongMangHe> BuMangHuo: 他的特长就是纠结
<FBI-member> BuMangHuo: 我不会写iptables。。。
 * QiongMangHe 黑得漂亮
<BuMangHuo> ....
<O0XX> FBI-member: 看这个https://code.google.com/p/openwrt-gfw/wiki/AntiDNSPoisoning
<FBI-member> O0XX: 大侠告诉我怎么用iptables写那个只接受8.8.8.8包的指令
<^k^> ⇪ fw: 取标题超时 execution expired
 * O0XX 何苦要这么麻烦...
<FBI-member> 用黑名单一定长死，还是白名单好
<WhatsGoingOn> 为啥不用remote dns???
<FBI-member> WhatsGoingOn: 我想用ie翻墙，
<WhatsGoingOn> FBI-member: ie和iptables共存?
 * O0XX 哎...486的不折腾 学习的不充分啊
<happyaron> WhatsGoingOn: 罗姐说晚上要到我这儿来磨叨
<happyaron> WhatsGoingOn: 艾玛
<happyaron> O0XX: 你咋了
<WhatsGoingOn> happyaron: .. ... ....
<FBI-member> WhatsGoingOn: 虚拟机可以吗
<BuMangHuo> ....
<WhatsGoingOn> happyaron: 无话可说.
<O0XX> happyaron: 蛋疼...那个不死ubuntu需要ie才能刷...
<O0XX> happyaron: 折腾了一个闻到死
<happyaron> O0XX: 啥叫不死ubuntu
<O0XX> happyaron:错了，不死uboot
<happyaron> O0XX: 刷uboot还用windows么
<happyaron> O0XX: fastboot直接上啊
<O0XX> happyaron: 路由器的
<FBI-member> happyaron: moto的设备fastboot能直接上吗
<O0XX> happyaron: 路由器上那个不死uboot
<O0XX> XiaMangHuo:你那有最新的不死uboot么？
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX: 么得
<O0XX> XiaMangHuo: ...
<happyaron> O0XX: 不应该用uboot启动刷么。。
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX: 上次试图刷一个，没刷上
<happyaron> O0XX: 或者直接上编程器吧
<O0XX> happyaron: 我不死uboot已经刷了，问题是用不死uboot刷firmware那个需
<O0XX> 要ie
<happyaron> O0XX: 。。。
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX: 纳尼？
<O0XX> happyaron: 编程器我么得啊壕
<happyaron> O0XX: 电信那个么
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX: 不死uboot不是支持tftp么？
<happyaron> O0XX: 所谓不死uboot
<O0XX> XiaMangHuo: 忘了...
<O0XX> XiaMangHuo:我一直是用网页的
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX: ...
<onlylove___> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42544
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 机锋论坛用户数据泄露
<onlylove___> 最近安全事件好多
 * QiongMangHe 俄罗斯经济是不行了, 最近垃圾邮件全是Russian Girl......
<onlylove> QiongMangHe: 你还有这种邮件？
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHe: 他们要靠你拯救整个俄罗斯的经济!
<onlylove> QiongMangHe: 毛妹身材好
<QiongMangHe> onlylove: 垃圾邮件嘛
<onlylove> QiongMangHe: 我都没有
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove: lkml上面都有很多啊.
<onlylove> 哦，你们定的lkml啊
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove: adam的邮箱经常出现在各大ml上面, 容易被抓取.
<QiongMangHe> onlylove: 我的邮箱在很多地方公开, 垃圾邮件也多
 * O0XX 牙刷牙缸啊...
 * O0XX 牙刷牙缸啊...
 * O0XX 牙刷牙缸啊...
<onlylove> QiongMangHe: 可怜的孩子，你要写多少filter
<QiongMangHe> onlylove: gmail自动识别啊
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHe: 你想找毛子妹？
<QiongMangHe> O0XX: 不是所有人都牙刷啊....
<QiongMangHe> XiaMangHuo: 垃圾邮件的梗而已..
<O0XX> QiongMangHe: 但那边是超大号的牙缸啊
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHe: 那是啥？ 牙签？
 * adam_magic_pack 什么也不能说, 默默改回这个nick
<eexpss> imadper 跑了？
<eexpss> adam_magic_pack: +1
<WhatsGoingOn> eexpxx: 怎么会.
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 日本正常阔度是50, 中国52, 欧美正常阔度54
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 你说牙刷还是牙缸？
<XiaMangHuo> adam_magic_pack: 研究的真细致
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 详见各厂家官网数据
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 官网？那应该是牙刷..
<O0XX> XiaMangHuo: tftp怎么用来着？
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX: 忘了……
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX: 反正就是连上去put啥之类的
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf  /srv/tftp/pxelinux.cfg/default
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 赞
<O0XX> XiaMangHuo: 我就记得3秒是web，5秒是netconsole
<O0XX> XiaMangHuo: 还有一个...
<XiaMangHuo> adam_magic_pack: 难道是反过来让路由pull？ cc O0XX
<O0XX> XiaMangHuo: 算了，我还是web吧
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX: 搜下撒，我没装，所以没记住
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX: 不过那次 haitao那个netgear我找到问题所在了
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX: 丫的刷完肯定没初始化密码，所以ssh没开
<O0XX> XiaMangHuo: 后来haitao跟我说了
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX: 要先telnet进去passwd再退出来ssh
<O0XX> XiaMangHuo: 不过他dns还不行...对了，他还说来找我呢
<O0XX> XiaMangHuo:他移了？
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX: 人家都飞去枫叶国了
<O0XX> XiaMangHuo: 不回来了？
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX: 那天我那个netgear竟然没刷死，丫自己竟然可以救回来
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX: 不知道，三年之后再看吧
<O0XX> XiaMangHuo: netgear应该可以进failsafe吧
 * O0XX 哎，贫贱不能移啊
<O0XX> XiaMangHuo: 话说win是不是带telnet呢？
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX: 好像默认不装了
<O0XX> XiaMangHuo: 盛京又下雪了？
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX: 是有failsafe，我都差点放弃了，结果上网一搜，5分钟之后又给丫救回来了。
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX: 大辽宁全省
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX: 今天广播里全是高速封路的消息。
<O0XX> XiaMangHuo: 赞
<O0XX> XiaMangHuo: 话说你那个带电池的修好了？
<adam_magic_pack> XiaMangHuo: 天生吃货之美食侦探 成天介绍贵盛京的好吃的, 真便宜啊...
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX: 木有，找不到你推荐那哥，白天我在他不在，晚上他在我睡觉了
<O0XX> XiaMangHuo: 赞时差党
<XiaMangHuo> adam_magic_pack: 我都不出去吃，吃一次窜一次，卫生状况堪忧
<adam_magic_pack> XiaMangHuo: 这个"窜"字真特么形象
<O0XX> XiaMangHuo: http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=bnDcG0CBWtg8S3MCBvW1Z1feRK_CGrlNm0rQJwOAD_yoKgBQaxBcN5IgsQ0z1N_ndquCrctJs8TRU_klKIRXfa
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 窜稀_百度百科
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack:^^^
<adam_magic_pack> 擦
<XiaMangHuo> adam_magic_pack: 汉字波大颈深啊
<eexpss> 还要这词。。
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: eexpss 这个你们不知道？北方都这么说吧
<FBI-member> O0XX: win7带着telenet不过需要去服务里添加才能用
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 我是北方人好不好
<eexpss> O0XX: 表示没听过。
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 正北方
<XiaMangHuo> adam_magic_pack: eexpss 这个你们不知道？北方都这么说吧
<eexpss> adam_magic_pack: 你那旮瘩，哪里是北方嘛。
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 东北学山东, 河北学东北说话
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 乖
 * adam_magic_pack 我瞎编的
 * XiaMangHuo 东北话深受山东河北方言的影响
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 别逗了，至少我们那是晋语呼张片
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 跟山东没关系
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 说了是瞎编的....
 * XiaMangHuo 智取威虎山里面老八和杨子荣雪地窜稀那场戏，整个电影院笑场了
<O0XX> XiaMangHuo: 这个片子你也看
<eexpss> O0XX: 那口里面吐，叫啥呢
<adam_magic_pack> XiaMangHuo: 这个片子你也看
<adam_magic_pack> eexpss: 呕
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX: 为毛不看，冲着东北话去的
<palomino|working> 智取威虎山还行...
<O0XX> eexpss: 哕
<eexpss> 我问北方话。 adam_magic_pack
<eexpss> @@@@
<O0XX> eexpss: 我们还真是这么说
<adam_magic_pack> eexpss: 我们就说呕
<eexpss> 这怎么读哦
<O0XX> eexpss: yue
<onlylove__> O0XX: 你可以用putty telnet
<eexpss> adam_magic_pack: 你不算北方的啊。
 * adam_magic_pack 妈蛋
<XiaMangHuo> adam_magic_pack: 你不算北方的啊。
<eexpss> yue， 好形象哦。
 * adam_magic_pack 东夷族不理你们
 * XiaMangHuo 我大连话都不敢在东北方言面前叫板，而是把自己独立出来自成一家
<O0XX> XiaMangHuo: 晋语其实也不能算北方话吧
<O0XX> XiaMangHuo: 一般北方话应该是北方官话
 * O0XX 请叫我语言学大湿
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX: 较真的话是这么说，毕竟每个地方都有独特的方言用词
<eexpss> 蛤蟆嗓门大，语言呱呱叫。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 【求教】win7+ubuntu双系统，鞋子360后出现...... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467361 Code: Try (hd0,0): NTFS5: No ang0 Try (hd0,1): Extended: Try (hd0,2): invalid or nu11 Try (hd0,3): invalid or nu11 Try (hd0,4): NTFS5: No ang0 Try (hd0,5): Extended: Try (hd0,5): NTFS5: No ang0 Try (hd0,6): Extended: Try (hd0,6): NTFS5: No ang0
<^k^>  ─> Try (hd0,7): Extended: Try (hd0,7): NXT2: No ang0 Try (hd0,8): Extended: Try (hd0,8): non-MS: skip Try (hd0,9): Extended: Try (hd0, …
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: http://shaiwu.smzdm.com/p/149223
<^k^> WhatsGoingOn: ⇪ 适马黑科技：SIGMA DP2 Quattro 开箱体验_微单相机_晒物广场_什么值得买
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 据说这机器的电池只够拍30张？
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 下面写了 240张.
 * XiaMangHuo 以前拍完30张换卷儿，现在拍30张换电池。
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 慢拍一整天, 120张都没问题
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 看来改进了，哈哈哈
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 新一代啊.
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 样子好看多了. 口水啊
<BuMangHuo> 我靠
<BuMangHuo> 微信充话费不到帐，到哪里说理去
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 乃喜欢这种机器？
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 昂. 你要送我
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 您贵姓？
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: ... ... 乃不知道啊...
<BuMangHuo> 这外观，你口水它干嘛
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 挺好看的啊
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 所以 WhatsGoingOn 看好他我很惊讶
<WhatsGoingOn> ... ...
<adam_magic_pack> WhatsGoingOn: 这开箱文只敢给一张全图, 可见丑不丑
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 能看到內核中某個函數被調用的次數麽
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: ftrace
<WhatsGoingOn> adam_magic_pack: 可能因为相机不容易自拍吧
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 編譯時選項？
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 挂个模块就可以了
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 当然有些个选项得开着
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: perf应该也可以 不过我从没用过
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 試試看默認內核有沒 =.=
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 你又在搞什么高级东西
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: =y的，在哪看
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: /boot/config-3.16.0-4-amd64  之类的
<WhatsGoingOn> huntxu: 就用perf方便.
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 。。。我在這文件裏看到CONFIG_FTRACE=y
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 有的内核在/proc下也有个config.gz
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 次數在哪看。。。
<WhatsGoingOn> 呼叫 qiao 首席.
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: ftrace你得搞起才行啊
<qiao> WhatsGoingOn: 壕早。
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 搞起之后才debug
<WhatsGoingOn> qiao: huntxu 要用perf.
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 不會，我沒有要debug它。。。
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 否则正常内核平时记哪些干啥
<qiao> WhatsGoingOn: 擦，我也是个perf菜鸟。
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 我只是單純想看那個計數
 * O0XX 破路由刷了半天
 * O0XX 还说玩以撒呢
<O0XX> XiaMangHuo: 我发现我现在还是没办法一次把openwrt配对
<huntxu> O0XX: 哪個設備
<O0XX> huntxu:703n
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX: 你说uci？ 我每次必装luci
<O0XX> XiaMangHuo:用luci也配部队
<O0XX> XiaMangHuo:不对
<huntxu> XiaMangHuo: O0XX 你們的rom大到能裝uci？
<O0XX> huntxu: 改改改
<WhatsGoingOn> luci不是默认安装的嘛?
<happyaron> XiaMangHuo: 我每次都装luci，但是实际用的时候会把httpd关掉。。。
 * O0XX 话说谁看 十万个冷笑话大电影了？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ubuntu 12.04 服务器版 用putty 登录不上 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467363 之前公司没搬家之前都是用putty 操作，搬家后，什么都没动 用putty 链接不上了 提示network error ： connection timed out 服务器也没修改 难道是路由器设置吗 对了是在公司用主机搭建的服务器 做映
<^k^>  ─> 射 统计信息: 发表于 由 新手问答 — 2015-01-05 17:29
<NoIE> 我想在我的网站上放一点公益广告，需要一段网页代码。
<NoIE> 这个问题我在各处都问过了，没有人回复。。。
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 我看了啊
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 少年郎，挺好看的
<BuMangHuo> 看一部电影，我记住最深刻的一句就是广告了：省钱是苏宁的事儿 , nnd, 是不是中张大妈的毒了 cc WhatsGoingOn
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: lol~ 啥电影?
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 就十万个冷笑话啊
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 现在 openwrt 不是默认装了 luci 的么，不改的 703 也没有压力啊
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 自己做rom被
<happyaron> 呗
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 不改的话啥也装不了
<lkebin> ;)
<onlylove> 自己编译很难么……
<XiaMangHuo> huntxu: uci肯定带啊，luci能装上
<huntxu> XiaMangHuo: 我都忘了，現在那個設備在桌底下吃灰。。。
<huntxu> XiaMangHuo: 球折騰方案
<XiaMangHuo> huntxu: 设备壕
<huntxu> 還有個rpi也在吃灰。。。
<XiaMangHuo> huntxu: 问 O0XX_ ，人家是行家
<XiaMangHuo> huntxu: 设备壕
<huntxu> O0XX_: 行家行家
<O0XX_> huntxu: 啥？
<huntxu> O0XX_: 球折騰方案啊
<O0XX_> huntxu: 折腾啥？
<huntxu> O0XX_: 一個路由器和一個rpi
<O0XX_> huntxu: rpi是啥？
<O0XX_> huntxu: 说国语
<huntxu> O0XX_: 樹莓派啊
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 哦，对，GA版本带luci，trunk版本不带
<O0XX_> huntxu: 用rpi当路由器，完了把路由器快递给我
<O0XX_> huntxu:够折腾吧？
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX_: 我猜你就会这样……
<huntxu> ...
<O0XX_> XiaMangHuo: 泄泄
 * XiaMangHuo 下班了，去CoC里打劫去
<O0XX_> XiaMangHuo:coc是啥？
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX_: http://www.engadget.com/2015/01/05/d-link-wifi-routers-powerline/ 快来看螃蟹
<^k^> XiaMangHuo: ⇪ D-Link's new routers look crazy, but they're seriously fast
<O0XX_> XiaMangHuo: 帅
<O0XX_> XiaMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX_: 奇葩货啊，又不能刷openwrt，不要
<O0XX_> XiaMangHuo:多帅..
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42548
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国用户向政府投诉索尼PS4不锁区
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 安装audacious遇到依赖包问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467364 > sudo apt-get install audacious The following packages have unmet dependencies: audacious : Depends: gtk2-engines-pixbuf but it is not going to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages. 于是安装gtk2-engines-pixbuf > sudo apt-get i
<^k^>  ─> nstall gtk2-engines-pixbuf The following packages have unmet dependencies: gtk2-engines-pixbuf : Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (= 2.24.23-0u …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 我的UBUNTU14.10怎么打不开system.img文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467365 我的UBUNTU14.10怎么打不开system.img文件？要怎样才能打开？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 bklbklbk — 2015-01-05 19:18
<FBI-member> test
<^k^> FBI-member:点点点. 19:25 新年快乐 : 43.19天 
<FBI-member> onlylove: 你整天掉线，换个dns吧
<FBI-member> onlylove: 我用电信的222.222.222.222 holmes也是不停掉，换成adams后就不掉了
<FBI-member> onlylove: 换个dns吧，你不停掉
<FBI-member> 。
<FBI-member> 。
<FBI-member> onlylove__: 换个dns吧
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M09/00/07/Cg-4WFI2m_WIPaqAAAE9aOvD4_gAALq5QO3WJMAAT2A352.jpg 求求你饶了我吧
<onlylove> 看自己单位的电脑一直在上上下下的，我就在想，这啥破网
<GODDOG> onlylove: 还有这爱好
<onlylove> GODDOG: 你觉得这是爱好？不过是今天下班忘了下线而已
<FBI-member> onlylove: 换换换
<FBI-member> onlylove: 辞辞辞
<onlylove> GODDOG: 还有，你觉得，一个单位的网烂成这样，不是一件很可笑的事情么
<FBI-member> onlylove: 你说为啥wcdma这么费电呢，我有个手机玩3个小时就没电了wcdma
<FBI-member> onlylove: 待机2天都没问题
<onlylove> FBI-member: 不知道
<onlylove> FBI-member: 大概你信号不稳
<FBI-member> onlylove: 在外面信号满格的
<onlylove> FBI-member: 还有，你3小时没电正常，我在家的时候，单位有个妹子，一天两块电池
<FBI-member> onlylove: 而且wcdma真的很快
<onlylove> FBI-member: 快你妹啊，你用WCDMA在电脑上上就知道了
<onlylove> FBI-member: WCDMA就是突发快
<FBI-member> onlylove: wcdma下行速率到40兆了
<onlylove> FBI-member: 有毛用？
<FBI-member> onlylove: 当然是理论值，不过平常我下东西一般都能轻松到200KB以上
<onlylove> FBI-member: 有毛用？
<onlylove> FBI-member: 你用得起？
<FBI-member> onlylove: 快呀
<FBI-member> onlylove: 每月18,512M省内，512威信
<onlylove> FBI-member: 你忘了移动4G的那个梗了？
<FBI-member> onlylove: 我又不下东西，就看看网页
<onlylove> FBI-member: 算了，懒得和你扯，我被WCDMA坑了一年
<FBI-member> onlylove: 怎么被坑了
<onlylove> FBI-member: 皈依电信吧，少年
<FBI-member> onlylove: 电信网太奇葩，不敢用呀
<MeaCu1pa> roylez: ...你还转给我个水果...
<FBI-member> onlylove: 你现在用扣扣吗？
<FBI-member> onlylove: 我在想我是不是该把我的扣扣卖了
<onlylove> FBI-member: 又不值钱
<onlylove> FBI-member: 别的我不太清楚，反正我拿来玩游戏，电信的比联通的好很多
<onlylove> FBI-member: 我玩的还是网通区
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 我的14.04下chrome總是讀取不了個人檔，網上的方法都用過了解決不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467368 問題是今天出現的，今天寫了一個小shell。用來打開一系列的網頁，不知道是shell沒編好還是怎樣，做好shell之後問題就來了 具體問題我就不描述了，相信大家都
<^k^>  ─> 有耳聞 我查過網上方法說刪除DATA 刪除用戶文件什麼的，首先我這裏沒有這些文件夾，也搜不到。 …
<FBI-member> onlylove: 那个iptables的先后顺序，我忘了是怎么回事
<FBI-member> onlylove: 规则链的先后顺序，
<onlylove> FBI-member: 先走input，如果是给自己的留下，处理走output，不是给自己的，就forward来着？
<FBI-member> onlylove: 不是这个顺序
<FBI-member> onlylove: 先允许某个ip的接入，然后drop掉所有ip的接入
<onlylove> FBI-member: 规则顺序啊，从上到下顺序执行啊
<onlylove> FBI-member: 如果drop排在第一，那就么人能连上了
<FBI-member> onlylove: 我设置53端口过滤只设filter表就行了吧
<onlylove> FBI-member: 好久没弄了，早忘了，我记得当初Chinaunix有个资料不错来着
<FBI-member> onlylove: 只允许8.8.8.8的53端口input, 然后drop掉所有ip的53端口的input, 这样可以吧
<onlylove> FBI-member: 问hamo去，我很久没弄这个了
<FBI-member> onlylove: 没在。。。
<onlylove> FBI-member: 那就在的时候问
<onlylove> FBI-member: 顺便问，53不是提供服务的么，你咋知道你发起查询的端口是啥
<FBI-member> onlylove: 源端口必须是53呀
<FBI-member> onlylove: 我是不知道自己发起查询的端口，但是dns服务器的服务端口必然是53呀，所以你接到的包的源端口必然是53呀
<FBI-member> onlylove: 我理解有误？
<onlylove> FBI-member: 没
<onlylove> FBI-member: 我在玩游戏而已
<FBI-member> onlylove: 我先试下6665
<FBI-member> onlylove: drop和rejectxxx什么区别是啥
<FBI-member> 忘了
<onlylove> FBI-member: 一个是拒绝接受，一个是接受丢掉，其实差不多
<onlylove> FBI-member: 这样给你讲，有人给你送礼，你不好拒绝，只好当面收了，然后转身扔掉，这叫drop
<onlylove> FBI-member: 如果有人给你送礼，你看都不看，直接拦在门外，这叫reject
<onlylove> FBI-member: 比方说，你如果连接ssh，如果服务器拒绝连接的话，就是reject，会返回refuse，但是如果drop的话，也许是超时？
<FBI-member> onlylove: 我查了下reject会比drop多发一个icmp错误信息包
<FBI-member> test
<^k^> FBI-member:点点点. 23:31 新年快乐 : 43.02天 
<FBI-member> onlylove: 已设
<FBI-member> 现在连ping都不行了
<FBI-member> test
<^k^> FBI-member:点点点. 23:33 新年快乐 : 43.02天 
<onlylove> 擦，快过年了
<FBI-member> test
<^k^> FBI-member:点点点. 00:05 新年快乐 : 43.00天 
<FBI-member> onlylove: 还不睡呀，
<onlylove> FBI-member: 擦，这几天睡不好，
<FBI-member> onlylove: 哦，我睡觉去啦
<onlylove> FBI-member: 填坑不说，还TMD的一时半会儿填不平，就这样，公司的网络还渣的要死
<FBI-member> ...
<cherrot> roylez, 主洗澡
<cherrot> roylez, =。=
#ubuntu-cn 2015-01-06
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 14.04内核升级效果明显 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467370 新手分享：HP笔记本AMD双显卡安装Ubuntu14.04，今天将linux内核升级到3.18.1，GENOME升级到3.12，效果明显，运行较以前流畅，看来3.18.1对AMD GPU的驱动支持有改进和优化，笔记本发热和电池续航效果如何，有
<^k^>  ─> 待观察。 统计信息: 发表于 由 pumaxp — 2015-01-05 23:05
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 蜘蛛爱上了蝴蝶 : 蜘蛛爱上了蝴蝶,蝴蝶却拒绝了它。 蜘蛛问:"为什么?这是为什么！ " 蝴蝶说:"我妈说了,整天在网上混的都不是好人。" 本文来自: 中文幽默王(www.haha365.com)
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ubuntu 12.04 服务器版 中文文件名显示菱形字符 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467372 之前用putty链接服务器 调试一下即可是中文，现在服务器上登录 中文的文件名显示的菱形字符 希望能解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 新手问答 — 2015-01-06 9:36
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • firefox下载插件失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467373 firefox34.0 安装插件总是报错，请教各位如何解决。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yangdawei.hit — 2015-01-06 10:03
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 中国移动和Ubuntu开发者创新大赛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467375 具体链接：http://dream.10086.cn/yecp/match?action=ubuntu 丰富奖金等大家一起来拿！如果大家想学习在Ubuntu平台上开发手机应用，请参阅我的博客http://blog.csdn.net/ubuntutouch/ ——“和你圆梦”百万青年创业就业计
<yunfan> 那个ubuntu scopes的概念我看半天没看没明白
<yunfan> 我讨厌这些喜欢发明概念又不讲清楚的人
<onlylove> yunfan: wget能限制下载速度不
<eexpss> yunfan: 那种 scope弱的，作不出很复杂的应用。
<yunfan> onlylove: 好像可以
<yunfan> eexpss: 他的scope貌似是在线的 他还有个应用的概念 估计就是对应离线的了
<eexpss> 反正吧。qml作不鸟复杂的。c++才可以。
<O0XX> eexpss: zan
<eexpss> O0XX: 蛤蟆大王。有好事没。
<O0XX> eexpss: 没有
<eexpss> O0XX: 美国版本的西游记，里面缺一个蛤蟆大王。你去演绎下不。我帮你联系导演。
<O0XX> eexpss: 多少片酬？
<eexpss> :D
<eexpss> 看你能和悟空打多久。1分钟70美元。
<yunfan> 我看他那个scopes是给运营商准备的
<yunfan> 让运营商可以控制用户桌面而已
<yunfan> 这就是我看好fx os的原因之一
<yunfan> 我刚看cb新闻 最近续航提升都比较不错
<yunfan> 不知道下一波要玩什么
<BuMangHuo> 大王们早
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 万友你好
<BuMangHuo> ???
<XiaMangHuo> onlylove: 限速用-s
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: -s > 800kb
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 然后就能保证我下载速度不会低于800kb/s了吧?
<yunfan> WhatsGoingOn: -s 只是max
<yunfan> 你说的那个叫min 这个保证不了
<WhatsGoingOn> yunfan: 哦, 那对我来说用处不大...
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: -s 1*10^100
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 想弄个q10来玩玩了
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: ……
<onlylove> XiaMangHuo: --limit-rate好用 cc yunfan
<yunfan> onlylove: 我倒是希望axel有限速的
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: Q20 啊
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: Q10 没有四大天王键
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 区别在哪儿? 除了贵了好多之外
<onlylove> XiaMangHuo: 不过在我这好像不是速度的问题，开始下几秒之后就没速度了，不知道网管搞了什么鬼
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 哦... 那是不好...
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: Q20 是黑莓， Q10 不知道是个啥。。。
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 价格差一倍啊
<BuMangHuo> 恩， 20 刚出嘛
<XiaMangHuo> onlylove: 艹，记错了，确实是--limit-tate
<XiaMangHuo> onlylove: 被过滤了，换个代理下
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 703 拿去改装了，不知道改了之后给不给我上牌儿
<onlylove> XiaMangHuo: 不过隔桌的小姑娘，居然能下2.5G的大号文件
<onlylove> XiaMangHuo: 我啥没改啊，我这是插网线用的
<onlylove> XiaMangHuo: 我还是觉得网管在搞鬼
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 不过现在 bb 没啥好玩的了吧
<O0XX> BuMangHuo:  不给上吧...谁让你比别人的大呢？
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 应用实在太少，装安卓应用兼容性太差，发热还太大
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: bb在关键时刻会有意想不到的表现，你看索尼
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 国内 BES 多贵
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 也对.
<BuMangHuo> 其实现在有个传呼机玩的话是不是挺酷
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 没声讯台了啊
<BuMangHuo> 搞一个啊，让互联网公司烧钱
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 不会有人玩吧...
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 倒是不如自己搞个bes
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 这个不难 传呼机的壳+微信就行了
<yunfan> 如果还不过瘾 可以找火腿族帮你中继
<BuMangHuo> ...
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: 今天去吃大盘鸡吧
<yunfan> O0XX: 口味独特
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: 真是怪啊...
<BuMangHuo> http://service.bj.10086.cn/poffice/package/showpackage.action?PACKAGECODE=YKDH&isCheck=1
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 一卡多号（副号码）
<BuMangHuo> 口味这么重？
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 这个业务不错唉
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: 味道不错啊
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: ... ... ...
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 这个我知道有 这业务
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 哦，不对，我理解错了
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 你可以搞个这业务 冒充归国华侨骗炮
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 这个业务也避免不了垃圾短信
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 扯你的蛋
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 嘿嘿 别人一看来电归属地 就信了
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 垃圾短信没什么 推销电话比较烦
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 对啊，各种网站的推销
<yunfan> 当然不是推销电话的形式 而是他们老是推销我没兴趣的东西
<yunfan> 他们要是跟我推销芯片 电子产品啥的我还能跟他们多聊会
<BuMangHuo> 每天都能收到一两条这种短信
<BuMangHuo> 有的还退订不了
<yunfan> 你又没订
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 订了的
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 你注册的时候勾了“我同意” 了
<BuMangHuo> 人就算订阅了
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 那是第三方网站上的订阅 你弄个屏蔽软件屏蔽就是了
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: 波科那个项目应该也有你吧？
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: 有吧.
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: 我跟着于老板打酱油啊
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: 刚发现, 我大学同学是微信的产品经理...
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: 张小龙？
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: 你这大学上的够早的啊
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: 不是....
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: 哦, 只是产品, 不是产品经理...
<WhatsGoingOn>  王稷豪  微信产品汪 | WeShare 发起人
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: 看看人家，直接就混到约炮圈了
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: 昂. .. ... 哎...
<BuMangHuo> 微信的产品经理，是被约的吧
<BuMangHuo> 不是应该每天有嫩模啊，三线明星啊什么的约他们么
<BuMangHuo> 那么土豪的
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 最近有啥斩获嘛?
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 斩了张火车票是我2014年最大的收获
<O0XX> BuMangHuo:火车票都不放过..
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 你中午都是大盘鸡吧， 我这个跟你比才算入门
 * O0XX 不说忘了...
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: 走吧，吃鸡吧
<BuMangHuo> 。。。
<GGboy> :-X
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 可以在美团订的
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: 两分钟. 我回复个comment
<FBI-member> 鸡吧
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 有一家店叫：“叫鸡”
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 美团还卖这个？
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 对，真的
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 我们这边有个叫鸭
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 不过里面只有两个菜，一个是 158 的天上人间套餐， 一个是  258 的海天盛宴套餐
<BuMangHuo> 这种店居然能在网上卖外卖....
<BuMangHuo> 额，刚搜了下貌似关了？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0A/0B/0F/Cg-4WFJWHQiIXKA7AA_pQMtzuRIAAMY4gO4JJAAD-lY090.gif 地球人我的命运不是你能掌控得住的。
<happyaron> 被放鸽子了，伐开心
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见萌萌哒妹子壕
<happyaron> eexpss: 拜ee
<happyaron> FJKong_: 拜孔叔壕
<happyaron> huntxu: 拜remote壕
<cherrot> happyaron: 拜首壕
<happyaron> kandu: 拜能人
<happyaron> cherrot: .
<FJKong_> happyaron: 我淹没在吴总的代码当中
<happyaron> FJKong_: 额
<happyaron> FJKong_: 把你那脚本发给我啊
<happyaron> lainme: 拜蓝莓姐
<FJKong_> happyaron: 三行
<happyaron> pity: 拜p哥
<happyaron> onlylove: ..
<happyaron> WhatsGoingOn: 拜妹子壕
<happyaron> WhatsGoingOn1: 拜妹子壕
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 拜袜子壕
<happyaron> yunfan: 拜熊猫男
<happyaron> cherrot: 你啥时候入职啊
<cherrot> happyaron: 下周应该是
<happyaron> cherrot: 那该请客了哦
<happyaron> wzssyqa: ^^
<XiaMangHuo> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<happyaron> XiaMangHuo: 拜妹子壕
<XiaMangHuo> happyaron: 还在临安呢？
<happyaron> XiaMangHuo: 临安是哪里
<XiaMangHuo> happyaron: 乃拜错了， 妹子壕是 WhatsGoingOn 和 BuMangHuo
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 去哪里了
<cherrot>  BuMangHuo face++
<BuMangHuo> 他都不拜我了
<happyaron> XiaMangHuo: 哦你是remote壕
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 看花眼了，拜妹子壕
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • linux flash http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467380 flash一直是unix的硬伤呀，感觉google的浏览器在linux的表现也不怎么样 但是firefox的flash现在还是11.2的 有位大神写了这个freshplayerplugin 播放效果很不错，但是关闭播放的页面就要死一会 我的是archlinux 有别的版本的用着怎么
<^k^>  ─> 样？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wtry — 2015-01-06 12:28
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 你拜了一页都没拜我，还想不想当妹子壕了
<BuMangHuo> 我小本本呢
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 。。。
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 对啊你时万人斩
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 哥我错了
<happyaron> BaiMangHuo: 请客请客啊
<BuMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 请客请客啊
<BaiMangHuo> happyaron: 请客毛线啊 都快累屎了
<BaiMangHuo> happyaron: 年后看心情
<happyaron> BaiMangHuo: 跟累不累没关系
<BaiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 么么哒 忙活党聚餐
<BuMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 你这个看脸的公司，约炮很有前途吧
<XiaMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 请客请客啊
<BuMangHuo> cc WhatsGoingOn
<BaiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 这么一说 好像很有道理的样子
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 啥看脸的公司？
<BuMangHuo> 他不是去 face++ 么
<BuMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: ^^
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 卧槽，搜到了，这么碉堡
<XiaMangHuo> 在国内有公司？ BaiMangHuo
<BuMangHuo> 对啊，专业看脸
<BuMangHuo> 已有多家公司使用Face++技术服务，完成包括人脸搜索、定位、识别、智能美化等功能。我们旨在为合作者提供完善的技术与维护服务。
<BuMangHuo>     世纪佳缘
 * XiaMangHuo 擦，原来就是国内公司
<BuMangHuo> 看看，世纪佳缘
<happyaron> 萌萌哒妹子壕为了能保持妹子壕的优势不惜卖身看脸公司
<happyaron> 对就是这么回事
<happyaron> BaiMangHuo: ^^
<BuMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 球世纪佳缘的会员资料
<lainme> happyaron: 拜DD
<XiaMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 用贵脸识别了下这张图 http://news.longhoo.net/nj/njxw/content/attachement/jpg/site2/20140414/78e3b590e67f14b61aad18.jpg 不太准啊
<BuMangHuo> 咦，旁边那个美女是谁
<onlylove_> XiaMangHuo: 这都谁啊……
<BuMangHuo> 屌， 这个 demo 居然能翻墙
<BuMangHuo> 或者。。 本来就在墙外？
<pity> happyaron: 刚去吃饭了，从杭州回来了？
<happyaron> pity: 嗯
<pity> happyaron: 杭州是个不错的城市啊，我挺怀念的
<pity> happyaron: 感觉文明程度比北京强多了
<happyaron> pity: 是啊
<happyaron> pity: 就是打车费劲了点
<pity> happyaron: 可以租自行车，不知道那边冬天冷不冷，我们国庆后去的，骑车蛮爽
<happyaron> pity: 现在不咋冷，不到10度的样子，不过也是没下雨
<pity> happyaron: 估计冬天降水量也变少
<happyaron> 嗯
<happyaron> 但呼吸比在北京舒服很多
<pity> happyaron: 是，北京比较重口味儿，哈哈
<BuMangHuo> 北京去年一整个腊月就没下雪
<BuMangHuo> 今年冬天又是到现在都没雪
<BuMangHuo> 这事儿，搁古代，朝廷不好交代吧？
<pity> BuMangHuo: 会给你人工降雪的，lol
<BuMangHuo> pity: 一腊月不下雪，皇上不该去闭关敬天么，都是丫做的孽
<pity> BuMangHuo: 人家不是致新年贺词了么
<BuMangHuo> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2835427328
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 今年腊月为什么不下雪。。。_明朝吧_百度贴吧
 * O0XX 钦天监的跪安吧，朕知道了
<BuMangHuo> pity 阁老也退下吧
<O0XX> BaiMangHuo: 你去face++了？
<WhatsGoingOn> BaiMangHuo: nnnd, 你又占用我的名字
<BuMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 然后做等老东家把 face++ 收购回去？
<BuMangHuo> 曲线升职，赞
<WhatsGoingOn> 曲线升职，赞
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: 支付宝号
 * WhatsGoingOn 想去珠海定居啊. 
<BuMangHuo> 付款？ 咻咻咻付款多好
<yunfan> 谁在临安？
<onlylove_> 居然有不支持firefox只支持chrome和ie的东西
<onlylove_> 靠，没firebug怎么干活
<O0XX> http://www.escience.cn/news/173.htm
 * BuMangHuo 拜临安的同中书门下平章事无敌伞妹子首壕dd happyaron
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 新闻公告 - 科研在线
<O0XX> 这个不错啊
<kandu> happyaron: 哈皮好
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: 不带离线下载不好吧?
<jzp113> 爱
<jzp113> 哎  安装个cx_oracle 用了我好久
<jzp113> 还没安装好
<jzp113> 郁闷
<WhatsGoingOn> 拜临安的同中书门下平章事无敌伞妹子首壕dd happyaron
<WhatsGoingOn> tl;dr
<XiaLe> BuMangHuo: 。。。
<BuMangHuo> 这是 dropbox 还是啥
<yunfan> onlylove_: 有好多奇啪
<BuMangHuo> whois XiaLe
<XiaLe> BuMangHuo: 请我吃饭
<BuMangHuo> XiaLe: 你快选择一个党加入
<XiaLe> BuMangHuo:  我一直叛变，还是不要加党了
<BuMangHuo> 不过 whats 党现在就一个人了，你自己考虑
<XiaLe> BuMangHuo: 赶紧请吃饭。
<XiaLe> BuMangHuo: 今天晚上去吃自助餐。
<XiaLe> BuMangHuo: 饿。
 * O0XX 欢迎加入O0XX党
<WhatsGoingOn> 请勿加入whats党
<jusss> O0XX: iptables -A INPUT -p udp -s 8.8.8.8 --sport 53 -j ACCEPT       iptables -A INPUT -p udp -j DROP  这样2行能解决dns污染？
<O0XX> jusss: 你试试呗
<jusss> O0XX: 怎么试呀
<O0XX> jusss: 实践出真知
<jusss> O0XX: 不知道怎么试
<jusss> O0XX: 如果谷歌8.8.8.8也被缓存污染了，就真的没用了
<jusss> 非权威应答
<O0XX> happyaron: 呼叫小dd
<happyaron> O0XX: .
<O0XX> happyaron: ubuntu怎么报bug来着？一点report就跳到wiki了
<happyaron> O0XX: 后面加?no-redirect
<O0XX> happyaron: 摸摸大
<BuMangHuo> jusss: 你丫自己抓包看看就明白了
<BuMangHuo> jusss: 有这么费劲么
<BuMangHuo> jusss: 要有你想的这么简单，解决 dns 污染那就不是个事儿了
<jusss> BuMangHuo: 抓包看什么？看头是不是8.8.8.8?
<BuMangHuo> jusss: 自己看
<BuMangHuo> jusss: 你以为 gfw 这么渣？
<jusss> nslookup了下plus.google.com然后8.8.8.8返回的ip是 http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%9F%9F%E5%90%8D%E6%9C%8D%E5%8A%A1%E5%99%A8%E7%BC%93%E5%AD%98%E6%B1%A1%E6%9F%93 里面的，
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Google+ (@ accounts.google.com *FROM* plus.google.com)
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 域名服务器缓存污染 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<BuMangHuo> jusss: 你从 8.8.8.8 解析域名， gfw 回给你的包也是改过的，你看到的 saddr 照样是 8.8.8.8
<BuMangHuo> jusss: 所以你那第二行根本匹配不到知道么
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 让他试试吧
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 他不试他总觉得这个没问题
<BuMangHuo> jusss: 真的和假的两个回应都匹配 -p udp -s 8.8.8.8 --sport 53
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 不过他的想法也不算错的
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 对，其实关键就是区分哪个是真正从8.8.8.8来的
<BuMangHuo> 只不过 gfw 比他想的稍微高级一点点而已，也伪造i了源地址
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 只是他这个做法不行而已
<BuMangHuo> 嗯
<jusss> BuMangHuo: 那就匹配长度？
<BuMangHuo> jusss: 你可以试试
<BuMangHuo> 想那么多，试一次大不了怀孕
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 怀孕还得去打
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 生下来更麻烦
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 还得买奶粉
<BaiMangHuo> DNS 都多少年了 还不革新
<O0XX> BaiMangHuo: dnssec
<BuMangHuo> 不过这是 udp，长度怎么匹配捏
<O0XX> BaiMangHuo: 不过大家不愿意搞而已
<BaiMangHuo> O0XX: 貌似没用吧
<O0XX> BaiMangHuo: 真的有用，不过并不是所有的域名都开了
<O0XX> BaiMangHuo: 我曾经只用dnssec就可以上推和fb其中一个，另一个就不行
<jusss> 同问，怎么匹配长度？
<jusss> 昨天谁说的匹配长度呀，
<BuMangHuo> 昨天我是拍脑袋那么一想
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 签名了的域名很少
<winxp> ubuntu有给自带练习vi的东西，好像只要输入一个命令就可以了。
<winxp> 谁知道那个命令的啊
<jusss> winxp: just run `ex
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 其实还挺多的，你用 dig +dnssec 看看
<WhatsGoingOn> winxp: vimtutor   需要安装vim吧
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 只是不知道为什么有的就能过墙，有的就过不了
<winxp> 不是安装的。
<winxp> 好像输入什么命令就有一个vi文档
<BaiMangHuo> O0XX: soga
<BaiMangHuo> O0XX: 有可能拿到的IP 被gfw了呗 ？
<WhatsGoingOn> winxp: 我说了  vimtutor
<jusss> O0XX: dns包能ssl加密这样的？
<winxp> 谢谢
<BaiMangHuo> O0XX: 所以就有的能过有的不行了
<O0XX> BaiMangHuo: 不知道，后来我就没仔细研究
<O0XX> BaiMangHuo: 后来就直接tcp upstream了
 * O0XX 老了...
<winxp> 我安装了vimtutor了
<jusss> tcp不是据说会很慢吗
<BaiMangHuo> O0XX: 所以即使让dns走socks 也是有可能被墙的  靠谱方案就是dns和通信统统走代理咯
<WhatsGoingOn> happyaron: 妹子壕受我一拜!
<WhatsGoingOn> happyaron: 甘拜下风.
<BaiMangHuo> happyaron: 妹子壕受我一拜!
 * WhatsGoingOn 这个频道里, BuMangHuo 和 happyaron 是我最最敬仰的把妹达人. 
<O0XX> BaiMangHuo: 绕过dns污染只是第一步...
<O0XX> BaiMangHuo: 现在墙基本都是ip封锁和路由黑洞了
 * BaiMangHuo 这个频道里, BuMangHuo 和 happyaron 是我最最敬仰的把妹达人. 
<happyaron> WhatsGoingOn: 我擦怎么回事
<O0XX> BaiMangHuo: 单纯折腾dns早就不能翻墙了
<happyaron> BaiMangHuo: 你妹的不要黑我
<O0XX> happyaron: 妹子壕受我一拜!
<BaiMangHuo> O0XX: 唉 看来我也老了
<happyaron> O0XX: imtxc和imadper还有cherrot才是妹子壕啊
<BuMangHuo> ...........
<O0XX> BaiMangHuo: 虽然我知道你老了，但我还不知道你是谁，等我whois一下
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 拜妹子壕
<O0XX> happyaron: 拜妹子壕
<XiaLe> BaiMangHuo:  。。。萌萌哒
<XiaLe> happyaron: 可怜的妹子壕
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 甘拜下风
<happyaron> 妹的。。
<BaiMangHuo> XiaLe: 头回用新nick啊
<happyaron> 不带这么黑我的。。
<happyaron> 又被群殴了
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: WhatsGoingOn 说的，肯定是有依据的
<BaiMangHuo> happyaron: 甘拜下风
<XiaLe> happyaron: 赶紧去找妹子，在妹子花丛里的单身汉子。。。
 * WhatsGoingOn 
<BaiMangHuo> happyaron: WhatsGoingOn 说的，肯定是有依据的
 * WhatsGoingOn 现在我唯一不清楚的, 就是 BuMangHuo 和 happyaron 到底谁更胜一筹.
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我都甘拜 happyaron 的下风了
 * WhatsGoingOn 从斩杀数来说, 貌似 BuMangHuo 完胜了诶, 你说是不是, 阿荣?
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 质量不能比啊
<BaiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 百人斩你好
 * XiaLe 斩杀数 0
<WhatsGoingOn> BaiMangHuo: 别闹. 人家是千人斩.
<BuMangHuo> 阿荣的妹子质量都这么好
 * XiaLe 被拉黑次数 。不想数了。。。
<BuMangHuo> 都是女神啊
<BaiMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: =。=
<winxp> <WhatsGoingOn>在吗
<BaiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 快来传授千人斩技巧吧
<WhatsGoingOn> winxp: 我聊得这么嗨, 你问我在不在?
<XiaLe> BuMangHuo: 传授千人斩技术
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 人 aron 看不上的妹子，都是我看着撸的角色
 * WhatsGoingOn 替 BuMangHuo 作证, BuMangHuo 考的不是技巧, 是耐心啊. 
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • 一个容易忽视的Oracle安全问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467383 　　数据库安全问题一直是人们关注的焦点之一，我们知道一个企业或者机构的数据库如果遭到黑客的攻击，而这些数据库又保存着非常重要的数据，象银行、通信等数据库，后果将不堪设想。Oracle数据
<BaiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 软磨硬泡？ 上图
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: ... ...
<ray-> happyaron: 你又找到了？
 * O0XX 为什么要说又？
<XiaLe> ray-:  happyaron  谁都看不上
<happyaron> 听他们各种群殴我。。
<BaiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 等等。。先让我知道一下你看着谁撸？ cc happyaron
<XiaLe> happyaron:  因为你还是没有。
 * O0XX 谁都看不上
<BuMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 凡是 happyaron 看不上的妹子我都喜欢
 * O0XX 以前喜欢一个人，现在喜欢一个人
<XiaLe> O0XX: 明白你的心酸。
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 明白你的心酸
 * O0XX 泄泄
<BuMangHuo> 不对啊，不是说 dns 呢么
<BaiMangHuo> O0XX: 明白你的心酸
<BuMangHuo> 谁又搞到妹子话题了
<XiaLe> BuMangHuo: ä½ 
 * XiaLe 踩 BuMangHuo
<jusss> 对对，赶快回归dns话题
<jusss> 怎么区分8.8.8.8发来的包呢？
<BuMangHuo> jusss: 别折腾了， 结贴
<BuMangHuo> 咱们继续讨论妹子吧
<ryzn> 为什么听不懂你们在聊什么。。
<jusss> ttl可以吗？
<BuMangHuo> 谁 +q 了 jusss 让他不要打扰咱们
<BaiMangHuo> jusss: 结帖 用代理访问dns就得了
<BaiMangHuo> sssuj: 就这样静静的看着你
<BuMangHuo> sssuj: 我们要讨论妹子了，等会儿放你出来
<BaiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 快来传授千人斩技巧
<O0XX> ...
 * O0XX 乃们啊
<BuMangHuo> test
<BuMangHuo> 掉线了？
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点. 14:02 新年快乐 : 42.41天 
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 昂.
<BuMangHuo> 还有 42 天过年了？
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 是啊.
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 马蛋哦，对那个 zoom h1 长草了
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 贵贵贵
<BuMangHuo> 我看这货两年前就这个价格
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 你对那个长草了? 你不是送人吗?
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 壕壕壕
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 然后我也自己也长草了啊
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 壕壕壕
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 你买来干嘛???
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 挂照相机上录像
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 斩杀敌军的时候录下来敌人的呻吟声?
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 你相机？
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn:zan
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 哦, 你不光要声音, 还要视频...
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 你呀是1024的上传者吧?
<BuMangHuo> 反正要录音就对了
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: lol~ 买吧
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: h1的坚孔输出挺好的.
<WhatsGoingOn> 监控输出
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 之前房东来我屋子收房租，看我把相机放三脚架上研究，然后她暧昧的出去了....., 其实我真的是在晒三脚架的
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: ... ... 真的假的...
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 骗你做啥
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 其实有钱还是买h2n...
<BuMangHuo> h2n 太大
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 5路多向输入
<BuMangHuo> 而且价格也贵
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 有作品了求分享啊
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 毛毛! h2n哪儿大了!
<BuMangHuo> 一般情况 2p 不需要 5路输入吧？
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 比h1总体积略小吧
<sssuj> BuMangHuo: 你半年前那个楼上的经常晚归的，拿下了吗
<BuMangHuo> sssuj: 哦哦，那妹子搬走了
<BuMangHuo> sssuj: 给我心疼得
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.15.7iFAZ4&id=41234489033&ns=1&abbucket=6#detail
<^k^> WhatsGoingOn: ⇪ 日本代购Zoom H2N H4N 手持式专业录音笔 盒装正品现货包邮-淘宝网 价格:688.00 - 699.00
<sssuj> BuMangHuo: 发照片看看
<BuMangHuo> sssuj: 那是我见过听过的声音最动听的妹子，没有之一，包括种子里面的
<BuMangHuo> 搬走好几个月了
<BuMangHuo> 唉，现在估计房东也没有她的电话了
<sssuj> 你一定有偷拍吧
<sssuj> 发来共享下
<WhatsGoingOn> ... ...
<O0XX> 发来共享下
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 哎，说起那个妹子，真的是难忘，居然有那么好听的声音
<BuMangHuo> 当时要是我有个 zoom h1
<sssuj> BuMangHuo: 既然这么好听，你也一定有录音，发来共享下
<cherrot> BuMangHuo: 住你楼上都能听见？ 穿透力可以啊
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 我听力不错
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: 你怎么也在啃苹果.
 * BuMangHuo 拜上班有苹果吃的壕
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: 这么巧啊，你也在啃苹果
<cherrot> BuMangHuo: 好看不
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: 我吃完了已经.
<BuMangHuo> 求收留
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 来啊
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 腿挺细
<WhatsGoingOn> 我去... 怎么成成人频道了....
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 看外表绝对想象不出声音
<BuMangHuo> 把频道名字改成 ubuntu-pron 呗
<BuMangHuo> 反正都是拜妹子壕，千人斩的
<cherrot> BuMangHuo: 那怎么不斩了她
 * O0XX #ubuntu-yy
<cherrot> BuMangHuo: porn
<sssuj> BuMangHuo: 那怎么不斩了她
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 那名字这频道就被斩了
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 你以为我不愿意呢
<cherrot> BuMangHuo: 可惜了可惜了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 说说你为什么要用ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467384 我是因为它开源，不用花钱，也是因为闲的没事做。兴趣谈不上，就是好奇。 我不是学计算机的，不懂编程什么的，电脑对我来说就是看看视频，玩玩游戏， 用ubuntu，多了一个选项，有心情就可以折腾
<^k^>  ─> 一下。 统计信息: 发表于 由 229518642 — 2015-01-06 14:09
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 千人斩，把你珍藏的作品分享一下呗
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 千人斩，把你*录制*的作品分享一下呗
<sssuj> BuMangHuo: 只要这一个就行了
<sssuj> 我不贪心
<BuMangHuo> ....
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 真的非常非常非常非常非常可惜
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 你看h2n的链接没?不大，　贵了２００块钱
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 我觉得能接受啊.
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 要放两节电池
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 但是短啊
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: 谁短？
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: ...
<anti-unix> hi
<sssuj> s
<anti-unix> ha
<anti-unix> hi
<^k^> anti-unix:点点点. 14:28 新年快乐 : 42.40天 
<WhatsGoingOn> http://v2ex.com/t/159304#reply2   <--  cher
<^k^> ⇪ fw: [红帽社招] Python 前端开发工程师 - V2EX
<WhatsGoingOn> cherrot: ^^ python前端工程师, 是个啥?
<cherrot> WhatsGoingOn: 帽帽是软件厂，估计所有web开发都叫前端
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: python & 前端吧？
<WhatsGoingOn> cherrot: 不知道啊...
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: 不是吧, 看jd不是.
<O0XX> 啦啦啦啦啦啦拉拉拉拉拉
<O0XX> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<O0XX>                                                        。。。。。。。。。。。llllllllllllllll
 * O0XX 键盘太脏了
<anti-unix> 哈髅
<WhatsGoingOn> winxp: 别私聊
<winxp> 在吗
<winxp> 请教
<WhatsGoingOn> 直接说
<winxp> vimtutor的文档我怎么倒出来啊
 * cherrot 为什么老喜欢问 在么。。。。 每次回答前都尤其忐忑啊  万一说嗯 然后人说借钱 肿么办
<WhatsGoingOn> winxp: :w 然后他会告诉你存在那里了, 你拷贝出来就好.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 求教关于shell脚本中参数中的转义符 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467386 脚本就叫script.sh吧, 我希望是输入是一串文件的序列: Code: script.sh file1.txt file2.tar this\ is\ file3.7z 这样，然后输出就是 file1.txt file2.tar this is file3.7z 头两个好办，主要是第三个。。求教。 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 PithornDawn — 2015-01-06 14:31
<WhatsGoingOn> winxp: 或者, :w ~/xxx.txt
<WhatsGoingOn> winxp: 就是 :w后面跟一个你要保存的路径.
<huntxu> WhatsGoingOn: 我看了第一個回復，然後點了那人的歷史回復，然後把我弄笑了
<huntxu> WhatsGoingOn: 生活中歡樂無處不在啊。。。
<winxp> 我刚才：w直接回车了
<WhatsGoingOn> huntxu: 是啊.
<huntxu> WhatsGoingOn: 姐，把我收了吧，我是一个pythoner， 会用bottle 框架，没怎么用过Django，不过咱上手快，做过DevOps，会用postgresql 和 Oracle ， 前端会CSS,HTML,AJAX.这些可以了么。会英文的日常简单沟通。流利沟通还需时日，不过不影响工作。
<winxp> 不知道保存到那里去了
<WhatsGoingOn> winxp: 重新来一次啊
<onlylove___> BuMangHuo: 你晒三脚架，房东为啥出去了，以为你在看片？
<WhatsGoingOn> huntxu: 姐，我砸了一个简历，收到了没！
<huntxu> WhatsGoingOn: 我會的都沒他多
<huntxu> WhatsGoingOn: 好可憐
<happyaron> cherrot: 求借钱
<onlylove___> yunfan: selenium的xpath怎么用模糊匹配，比方^$~这样的
<happyaron> cherrot: 借我5000
<WhatsGoingOn> huntxu: 我会的也没你们俩多啊... 我更可怜
<huntxu> cherrot: 球借錢
<huntxu> cherrot: 借我4999
<WhatsGoingOn> cherrot: 求借錢
<cherrot> happyaron: huntxu 求包养
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn:  wchang是常委？
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: 不是. 你不认识.
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: 是vivian
<huntxu> vivian，我也收到過她郵件 @.@
<WhatsGoingOn> huntxu: 红毛的?
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: changwei呢？
<huntxu> WhatsGoingOn: 是
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: 不认识.
<WhatsGoingOn> huntxu: 快来敝公司啊
<huntxu> WhatsGoingOn: wchang =.=
<huntxu> 居然沒給我留手機號，差評
<huntxu> O0XX: 看來中文名是常薇。。。
<winxp> <WhatsGoingOn>谢谢
<huntxu> WhatsGoingOn: 你不是已經跳槽了嗎
<winxp> irc教程谁有啊
<BuMangHuo> onlylove___: 三脚架上有相机，对着床上的妹子啊
<O0XX_> BuMangHuo: 赞技术帝
<BuMangHuo> O0XX_: 我的相机都没开机
<anti-unix> halou
<O0XX_> BuMangHuo: 关注点不同，我是说有床
<huntxu> O0XX_: 為什麽有床就技術？
<BuMangHuo> 对啊，为什么
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 对着床上的妹子……
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 我觉得吧……
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 次哦，真的就是研究三脚架
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 我什么都不知道，我什么也没问
<jackness> 下午好
<jackness> 你们都忙什么呢？
<kaio> 忙收錢
<sssuj> https://pic.twitter.com/qKekEya7qX
<^k^> sssuj: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn1: 买了? 用哪家转运的?
<kaio> 帽帽的工程師, 最後都甚麼都要幹的.
<QiongMangHuo> kaio: 好久不见!!!
<QiongMangHuo> kaio: 来, 好久没见你黑帽帽了
<kaio> 那些職稱你全部翻譯成碼農就OKnn
<kaio> WW
<kaio> 我哪有黑帽帽, 我是誇它.
 * BuMangHuo 拜壕 QiongMangHuo
<QiongMangHuo> kaio: 错, 码农都不是
<O0XX> kaio: 帽帽的正式工程师最后都是谁都干的
<kaio> 誇它堪比開源富士康
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: ä½ ...
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 好严谨是吧
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 语言运用的炉火纯青
<kaio> 最後都是做到過勞乾的, 就像那些出土疆屍一樣.
<anti-unix> 弱弱的问一句,谁用过firefoxhello
<kaio> 沒有啦, 如果你當成是狗狗的踏板的話, 那是很好的一塊.
<O0XX> kaio: 狗狗的踏板？在北京动物园工作？
<kaio> 前提你是沒有精神分裂
<kaio> 成功的例子有跳到加拿大的GOOGLE, 舉家享受自由和無毒的空氣.
<O0XX> kaio:你说suzhe?
<kaio> 失敗的例子有做到精神分裂, 花了幾年去把自己拉回來.
<QiongMangHuo> kaio: 胡正
<kaio> 我從不點名, 請自行腦補.
<O0XX> kaio: 赞
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 看吧, kaio 专注黑RH北京三十年的
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 恩，比我厉害，我才专注了1年
<kaio> 你的頭我才二十出頭
<QiongMangHuo> kaio: 加班黑
<kaio> 我是個好人
<kaio> 三年之後又三年
<huntxu> 我在fedora-zh的封印，好像是 kaio 幹的
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 就是他
<kaio> 甚麼鬼封印
<WhatsGoi`> 黑帽帽不叫上我???
<kaio> 我不會黑魔法
<kaio> WhatsGoi`, 你是誰
<adam8157> kaio: 我两三年没见你了(IRC)
<WhatsGoi`> kaio: 穷学生
<kaio> 我去了打職業電競
<kaio> 呵呵
<kaio> 你相信嗎
<huntxu> kaio: 好多年前的事情了。。。你去#fedora-zh裏看看banlist
<huntxu> 難道是星際二
<jackness1> 你们谁有vps的教程啊
<kaio> 媽的那肯定不是我封印的
<jackness1> 我想学习vps
<adam8157> kaio: 快递两斤袋鼠肉给我
<kaio> 一定是別人假冒我的
<kaio> adam8157, 袋鼠是老鼠的一種, 你別吃老鼠了.
<kaio> jack77213, 每一家都不一樣
<adam8157> kaio: 没事儿 我尝尝
<yunfan> onlylove__: selemium只是让你调用js来执行查询而已
<jackness1> 我靠，你们袋鼠肉都吃啊
<kaio> jack77213, 比較學了有價值的就學 AMAZON EC2
<kaio> 我當然不吃袋鼠肉
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 你確定那貨能吃？
<yunfan> onlylove__: w3school那有xpath的语法 实在不行 你还可以给页面插个jquery 然后用jq的语法
<kaio> 這裏有牛肉羊肉為甚麼要吃鼠肉
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 必须的
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 看來我真的不配做廣東人
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 你个广东人那么怂
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 十二生肖裏有一大半都沒吃過
 * huntxu sigh
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoi`: 买了么? 哪家转运?
<WhatsGoi`> QiongMangHuo: 涨价了
<WhatsGoi`> QiongMangHuo: 140了
<WhatsGoi`> QiongMangHuo: 省了
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoi`: 预约了明天给我送上门秋刀鱼和虾
<jackness1> 现在怎么没人聊技术了啊？
<WhatsGoi`> QiongMangHuo: 秋刀鱼难吃到死
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoi`: 可惜! 我还想买呢
<jackness1> 都改聊吃的了吗？
<huntxu> 這裏有人聊過技術？
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoi`: 煎
<jackness1> 有啊 iMadper呢？
<WhatsGoi`> huntxu: 我以前聊过一些做饭技巧的, 算是技术嘛?
<kaio> 超市是有賣袋鼠肉的, 不過只有一格
<huntxu> WhatsGoi`: 你還會做飯，不是在說相聲？
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoi`: 我要再买一双NB, 国内买的那个低端NB质量太差了
<jackness1> 连袋鼠肉的都吃啊
<WhatsGoi`> huntxu: 我做饭很多年
<jackness1> new balance我过年也买一双穿穿
<huntxu> WhatsGoi`: 也是哦，你都沒有妹子
<WhatsGoi`> huntxu: 你消息太落后了
<jackness1> 我也没有妹子
<huntxu> WhatsGoi`: 你有了妹子還要做飯，更是個loser
<WhatsGoi`> huntxu: 你有了妹子就不用吃了?
<huntxu> WhatsGoi`: 我吃啊，我不用做飯而已
<jackness1> 你们都是结婚的人 当然有妹子做饭
<jackness1> 我们单身汉的 苦了
<jackness1> 没人做饭的
<huntxu> WhatsGoi`: 說真的，我學會芥蘭炒牛肉了
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 看你不成天洗衣服做饭收拾家么
<huntxu> WhatsGoi`: 現在輕輕松松四菜一湯
<WhatsGoi`> huntxu: 这还需要学, 看一下教程直接去做就是了
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: weekdays很少開火
<jackness1> 晕死 网上的菜谱做起来配料要求挺高的
<kaio> 秋刀是吃卵的
<kaio> 我個人不愛吃
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 我也是周末做饭
<jackness1> 秋刀鱼吗？我都不知道有没有吃过
<cherrot> WhatsGoi`: 你妹子呢
<kaio> 網上的菜譜是給白富美做的
<kaio> 你看來幹嘛
<huntxu> cherrot: 同居壕你快點過兩招給 WhatsGoi`
<WhatsGoi`> cherrot: huntxu 消息闭塞
<kaio> 我們碼農只要有方便面就夠了
<cherrot> WhatsGoingOn1: 这又是谁
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 妹子壕快递个妹子来
<kaio> 這又是誰!
<cherrot> WhatsGoi`: 分了？
<jackness1> 晕死 白富美娶不起啊
<kaio> 白富美要娶的嗎
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo: 我的都漏气了
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 我说真人!
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo: 真人我都木有。。
<huntxu> cherrot: 你在企鵝家那麽多年，連妹子都沒有
<cherrot> huntxu: 质量都太糙
<cherrot> huntxu: 连对撸的欲望都木有
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 求教关于shell脚本中参数中的转义空格 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467386 脚本就叫script.sh吧, 我希望是输入是一串文件的序列: Code: script.sh file1.txt file2.tar this\ is\ file3.7z 这样，然后输出就是 file1.txt file2.tar this is file3.7z 说白了就是正确的处理转义空格，要不然用
<^k^>  ─> $@会把他断开, 识别成 file1.txt file2.tar this is file3.7z 这样 求教 统计信息: 发表于 由 PithornDawn — 2015-0 …
<huntxu> cherrot: 你現在還能有兩個要求：女的，活的
<kaio> 你們說到像說充氣娃娃一樣
<huntxu> cherrot: 過段時間只怕剩一個要求了
<kaio> 甚麼質量太糙
<kaio> 甚麼硅膠含量不足怎樣的
<huntxu> 打磨不夠細
<huntxu> 拋光不好
<sssuj>  QiongMangHuo 笔记本黑屏时间是由xset dpms控制还是s这个参数控制?
<cherrot> huntxu: 自己约的炮，含着泪也要打完 lol
<QiongMangHuo> sssuj: 好几个控制
<sssuj> QiongMangHuo: 那我不想让它黑屏，设哪几个参数
<QiongMangHuo> sssuj: http://adam8157.info/blog/2010/06/turn-off-x-screensaver
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ ﻿关闭X的屏幕保护 - Adam's
<BaiMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 真麻烦
<kaio> huntxu, 不是銅像好不好
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 我的本上fn有關屏幕的功能好像，就可以關的對吧
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 硬件的关屏当然好, 对液晶来说
<BaiMangHuo> 我的显示器30min自动关闭
<BuMangHuo> ChanServ:  额
<BuMangHuo> ......
<BuMangHuo> 兔子呢
<BaiMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 干嘛
<WhatsGoingOn> 显示器不是有dpms嘛...
<O0XX_> WhatsGoingOn: dpms都知道，腻害
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX_: 我天天用啊
<huntxu> WhatsGoingOn: 膩害
<WhatsGoingOn> huntxu: 糊涂许...
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 腻害
<huntxu> O0XX_: 怎麽你一直是unknown
<WhatsGoingOn> 我擦, 怎么会大家都嘲讽我...
<O0XX_> huntxu: 你猜
 * WhatsGoingOn 一定是因为红帽子太抢眼了
<huntxu> 其實你的用戶名就是 unknown ... O0XX_
<O0XX_> hamo@TRINITY ~ $ whoami
<O0XX_> hamo
<O0XX_>  
 * QiongMangHuo 我现在锁屏两三秒之后就关显示器
<BaiMangHuo> O0XX_: 你是蛤蟆？
<O0XX_> BaiMangHuo: sha?
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 我一般離開時把awesome tag切換到空的去就行了，連鎖屏都不用
<O0XX_> BaiMangHuo: 我是unknown啊
<BaiMangHuo> O0XX_: 白蛤蟆呢
<O0XX_> BaiMangHuo: 我不知道啊
<WhatsGoingOn> huntxu: 费电.
<onlylove> yunfan: ranorex和selenium对这个处理不一样，一个是@id~''另一个是contains(@id,'')
<huntxu> WhatsGoingOn: 我本來就是全黑
<WhatsGoingOn> huntxu: 全黑并不省电啊...
<WhatsGoingOn> huntxu: 背光还是开着啊. 然后液晶屏挡住背光, 很费电的.
<huntxu> 默認多少分鐘自己會黑屏啊
<WhatsGoingOn> xset dpms 10
<WhatsGoingOn> huntxu: 默认我也不知道, 反正你自己设置一下就好了啊. xset dpms xxx
<huntxu> 懶得，還不如等它默認呢
<sssuj> QiongMangHuo: 没装屏保，我是不是用xset s noblank和 xset dpms 0 0 0即可？
<huntxu> Battery 0: design capacity 4400 mAh, last full capacity 4468 mAh = 100%
<huntxu> 三年本，不服來戰
<O0XX_> Battery 0: design capacity 4628 mAh, last full capacity 2725 mAh = 58%
 * O0XX_ 破电池
<QiongMangHuo> sssuj: xset s off; xset dpms 0 0 0
<huntxu> 其實x的屏保蠻不錯的
<huntxu> 比如那個迷宮
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX_: WhatsGoingOn x1c 3rd 是broadwell么?
<O0XX_> QiongMangHuo: 我就知道是intel
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 忘了. 我看看啊
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 是.
<sssuj> QiongMangHuo: 我测试下
<sssuj> 15:42 make
<sssuj> mark
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 內核裏用ffz()的那些循環會比普通的用1移位然後&的循環快麽？
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 不知道你说的啥...
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 好難解釋 =.=
<yunfan> onlylove__: 用的可能是不同的选择器 你要知道除了xpath还有css选择器啊
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 股神你最近行情怎麽樣
<onlylove__> yunfan: 都是xpath，不过我现在也没办法，反正坑已经挖好了，我想不跳都不行
<onlylove__> yunfan: 丫的在他原来的机器上怎么跑怎么没问题，换台机器立刻就挂
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 从不和别人讨论，　影响判断
<onlylove__> yunfan: 我的任务是……让这货，能在其他机器上跑
<yunfan> onlylove__: 你做的破事真多  诶
<sssuj>  QiongMangHuo xset s noblank果然不行
<sssuj> mark
<BuMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 没事儿
<acacio> anybody use Intellij IDEA?
<O0XX_> WhatsGoingOn: ^^^
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX_: 我没用... 不好用.
<acacio> IDEA has a plugin for irc,but i don't konw how to set the encoding
<BuMangHuo> trinity?
<BuMangHuo> 这个 hostname 有啥深意不
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 三位一体啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 圣父圣子圣灵
<sssuj> QiongMangHuo: 三位一体？是指一种姿势？
<sssuj> 4p还是3p
<O0XX_> sssuj: 3位一体啊
<O0XX_> sssuj: 当然是3p
<BuMangHuo> sssuj: 你说的那是一三体位？
 * BuMangHuo 拜真正的妹子壕 O0XX_
<O0XX_> BuMangHuo: 一三体位是4p吧？
<BuMangHuo> 对啊
<sssuj> BuMangHuo: 博学家
 * BuMangHuo 哎，有 op 防身就是有自信
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 你成天在办公室撒娇啊 cc O0XX_
<O0XX_> QiongMangHuo:我？
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: ... ... ... 这不是撒娇... 这是霸气.
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX_: 说的 WhatsGoingOn
 * O0XX_ 哦，看错了
<BuMangHuo> sssuj: 你说句话我看我能看到不
<BuMangHuo> 不是 +q 了只有 op 能看到么
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 人家问我还换回去嘛, 我直接说, 不换. 问我为什么, 我说懒! 毫无顾忌, 肆无忌惮
<BuMangHuo> 测试一下
<BuMangHuo> 看不到啊
<WhatsGoingOn> ...
 * O0XX_ 求+v
<WhatsGoingOn> 啥情况?
<BuMangHuo> ...
<BuMangHuo> 又给我拿掉
<WhatsGoingOn> 我拿了一趟改锥, 怎么就这样了
 * O0XX 过过当大V的瘾
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 交钱了么? 请吃饭了么? 你就大V
<K410> ..
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 组织上让我当的啊
<K410> IRC 這些浮雲也要爭
<K410> XD
<BuMangHuo> K410: 你能看懂中文啊？
<WhatsGoingOn> K410: 人生乐趣在于此处啊
<WhatsGoingOn> K410: 卖个萌什么的, 自己开心大家豆开心.
<QiongMangHuo> K410: 我倒是觉得没意思, 但是 BuMangHuo 觉得有意思, 我就给他拿掉 这个有意思
<K410> 我是人工智能看中文只不過加個外掛
<BuMangHuo> ....
<QiongMangHuo> 喜欢欺负他/她
<BuMangHuo> ....
<K410> 嗯嗯, 他想要偏不給他就是有意思.
<BuMangHuo> 有没有长期的大 V
<K410> 給他一下然後拿走也很爽
<BuMangHuo> eexpss: 出来管管你的频道
<BuMangHuo> eexpss: 城管打人了
<WhatsGoingOn> 你们不要秀恩爱了...
<K410> XD
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: 你记得咱买的烟多钱?
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: 好贵哒
<sssuj> .
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: ... 具体的呢?
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 马后炮
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: 母鸡啦
<WhatsGoingOn> 昂...
<sssuj> 我发现我在ie上能上我的yahoo邮箱，到firefox上一直提示密码错误
<sssuj> 太奇怪了
<K410> 是不是FIREFOX允許你打中文
<sssuj> 不是
<onlylove_> sssuj: 用ie就是，firefox在windows下面毛病太多
<sssuj> onlylove_: firefox在arch下
<onlylove_> sssuj: 不清楚是兼容还是啥问题
<onlylove_> sssuj: 反正就是firefox毛病多就是了
<BuMangHuo> test
 * QiongMangHuo 困
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点.  16:15
<BuMangHuo> -q 了两次是不是可以抵消以后的一次 +q
<BuMangHuo> lol
<WhatsGoingOn> fx毛病多, ie毛病少? ie毛病多, chrome毛病少? chrome毛病多, 360极速浏览器毛病少?
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 你这句话好复杂
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 是
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: http://www.smzdm.com/p/643327  ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<^k^> WhatsGoingOn: ⇪ BENRO 百诺 GC268TV2 碳纤维专业三角架云台（承重18Kg） 1799元包邮_亚马逊中国优惠_什么值得买
<onlylove_> WhatsGoingOn: 相比较而言，在windows系统上，ie的毛病确实比firefox少
<BuMangHuo> 靠，宅急送咋开始给机打发票了
<onlylove_> WhatsGoingOn: 至于chrome，对不起，我内存紧张，用不起
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 鸡打的怎么了?
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 不能多要
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove_: 16g内存都没有?
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 哦.
<sssuj> onlylove_: 我知道为啥我刚才打不开，好像是因为谷歌的dns或
<BuMangHuo> 而且上面有日期
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 昂. 现在很少有手写发票了吧?
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 还是有啊，卖当当这些
<BuMangHuo> 晚上吃啥
<onlylove_> WhatsGoingOn: 真没有
 * XiaMangHuo 伐开心
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove_: 8g用chrome也勉强了啊
<O0XX> XiaMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<onlylove_> WhatsGoingOn: 都给它用么
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove_: 别的能用多少?
<onlylove_> WhatsGoingOn: 3G小意思
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX: 木钱
<O0XX> XiaMangHuo: 卖卖卖
<O0XX> XiaMangHuo: 卖卖卖然后买买买
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<sssuj> twitter上说gfw发新年大礼包了
<sssuj> 黑名单不管用了
<sssuj> 和黑咖啡据说会弱智？
<sssuj> proof 2005电影里说的
<QiongMangHuo> sssuj: 我每天一杯黑咖啡, 看来是要变白痴了
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX: 卖神马？ 身？
<O0XX> XiaMangHuo: 有啥卖啥
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX: 啥也木有
 * QiongMangHuo 困
<O0XX> XiaMangHuo:身也木有
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 每天一杯黑咖啡还困？
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 今天忘了喝
<WhatsGoingOn> 忘了喝还叫每天一杯?
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: 赞
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 不对啊, 你今天喝了很大一杯啊?
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 那是奶茶
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 哦.... 你吸奶茶了
 * O0XX 难怪
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 你是hamo?
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: 那这次的事件就能解释清楚了
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 不是啊
<happyaron> http://www.linuxstory.org/meet-after-15-years-red-hat-linux-6-1-zoot-run-on-kernel-3-16/
<^k^> ⇪ fw: 折腾靠的是任性：跨越15年的相逢，用 3.16 内核跑 Red Hat 6.2古董 Linux (不是 RHEL 6.2) | Linux Story
<happyaron> 还真挺任性的。。
<nyfair> http://static.acfun.mm111.net/h/image/2015-0-1/b1e5c1bb-2e11-4f3d-9d34-a773f9781bd5.png
 * O0XX 装个 360forlinux去...
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ image/png
<sssuj> QiongMangHuo: 幸亏你今天没喝，你的智商今天没有减少，以后喝别的颜色的咖啡吧
<sssuj> no black
<happyaron> onlylove__: 任性
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 牛牛! 包养我!
<onlylove__> happyaron: 在代码里挣扎，任性不起来
<sssuj> 吸奶 茶了,语言大师
<QiongMangHuo> yaguang: 你先前给我打电话了?
<onlylove__> nyfair: 牛牛，你公司那个下载一定东西就断的网，你想到办法绕过了没
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 你够了
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 牛牛! 包养我!
<freeflying> nyfair: 不是visual studio吗
<nyfair> onlylove__: 不关心了
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 求工作
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 来我司做phone吧
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 什么phone?
<sssuj> QiongMangHuo: 你喝咖啡放脂质末吗？
<nyfair> ubuntu touch?
<K410> 馬雲的PHONE
<QiongMangHuo> sssuj: 不放
<QiongMangHuo> sssuj: 放了就不叫黑咖了
<K410> 叫 MAFENG
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: ubuntu touch啊
<K410> 中文就不用寫出來了
<sssuj> QiongMangHuo: 除了黑色的 白色的 还有别的什么颜色的吗
<O0XX> sssuj:还有绿色
<nyfair> 最近烦心事多
<QiongMangHuo> sssuj: 我喝美式咖啡的
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 钱花不出去可以给我
<sssuj> 你们感觉白色的好喝吗
<sssuj> 我想喝白色的
<WhatsGoingOn> sssuj: 你说乳胶漆?
<sssuj> WhatsGoingOn: 乳娇妻？
<XiaLe> 。。。我。。。
<sssuj> 没有娇妻，没有乳
<XiaLe> 。。。
<XiaLe> nyfair: 。。。
<freeflying> WhatsGoingOn: http://news.smzdm.com/p/9423
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 世界最轻13寸笔记本：联想 发布 LaVie Z HZ550 / HZ750 北美5月上市_新品_资讯中心_什么值得买
<WhatsGoingOn> freeflying: 终于换成8g内存了.
<freeflying> WhatsGoingOn: 8G也不够啊
<WhatsGoingOn> freeflying: 对我来说够了
<freeflying> WhatsGoingOn: 16G才好，我的mbp 8G太小了
<WhatsGoingOn> freeflying: mbp这体积, 才8g确实不行. lavie这定位不同啊
<freeflying> WhatsGoingOn: 可惜了，硬件很好，系统太渣
 * O0XX 求8G MBA
<freeflying> WhatsGoingOn: 你还是搞mbp/a吧，正经干活的
<WhatsGoingOn> freeflying: 买来装arch?
<WhatsGoingOn> freeflying: mba太重了
<freeflying> WhatsGoingOn: 秀逗了
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: mba还重？
<WhatsGoingOn> freeflying: 而且mba很娘炮
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: 你买个mba给我吧
<freeflying> WhatsGoingOn: 没你想象的那么重
<happyaron> mba屏不好
<WhatsGoingOn> freeflying: 我去实体店玩过很多次了
 * QiongMangHuo 决定不买mba了, facetime HD无法在linux下工作
<WhatsGoingOn> freeflying: 感觉很女性化.
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: http://news.smzdm.com/p/9423  就这个把
<freeflying> WhatsGoingOn: 上15寸得好了
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: WhatsGoingOn  像你们这还打算用linux的果断x1
<XiaLe> QiongMangHuo: 为啥 Facetime ？
<WhatsGoingOn> freeflying: lavie的15寸系列貌似没更新?
<O0XX> XiaLe: 果聊
<QiongMangHuo> XiaLe: 那个摄像头叫facetime hd
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: 昂, 到时候看价钱.
<XiaLe> QiongMangHuo: 。。。好怪异的
<K410> 攻城獅買SURFACE PRO 比較好
<freeflying> WhatsGoingOn: 笔记本除了水果家得，其它都不灵
<WhatsGoingOn> freeflying: ... ... ...
<freeflying> WhatsGoingOn: 好不容易贵司搞了unity有点意思了，现在又不搞了
<K410> MBA你不用IPHONE IPAD的話, 沒用
<O0XX> freeflying: unity不高了？
<WhatsGoingOn> freeflying: 你说wm啊... 那还是linux的好... 毕竟stumpwm我用着很顺手
<K410> 因為最大的優點是ICLOUD能連動
<freeflying> O0XX: 贵司还搞吗
<O0XX> freeflying: 搞吧？反正没听说不搞
<K410> 比如說你在任何一個裝置上改提醒或者日程表, 其他都能看到
<K410> 我剛賣了外星人
<K410> 現在組了台 4790K
<gebjgd> K410, 有錢人
<K410> 沒有錢才買這些東西
<K410> 有錢人直接衝MACPRO
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 猴总
<gebjgd> K410, 有外星人還沒錢
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: unity不搞了？
<gebjgd> K410, 壕
<K410> 那大枝黑柱才是神器
<WhatsGoingOn> mac pro不是有钱没钱的问题, 是需求的问题啊
<K410> 外星人沒有比MBP貴好嗎
<WhatsGoingOn> mac pro出差能带?
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: 现在据说很轻薄了
<K410> MAC PRO不能帶...
<K410> 外星人的ZONE51都很好看
<gebjgd> K410, mbp是智商問題
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 买了黑柱怕家里老人往里面倒茶叶沫
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: mac pro??? 轻薄?
<gebjgd> K410, 外星人是有錢的問題
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: 咱公司这么多，你去看看
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: ...
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: 很轻薄，跟你一样
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: mac pro...
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: 不是 mac book pro
<K410> 我還在存錢買 970..
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: 你乱了
<K410> 看我多窮
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: 好吧
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX: mac pro是那个黑黑粗粗长长的玩意
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX: 中间还有洞
<K410> 黑黑粗粗长长的玩意...
<K410> 洞...
 * XiaMangHuo 精确描述
 * O0XX 黑长粗直啊
<K410> 果然是和黑人交手過的牛人
<acacio_> :D
<K410> 說你和科比甚麼關係
<acacio_> U14现在双显卡机器还不能完美支持吗
<K410> SLI?
<WhatsGoingOn> acacio_: 能支持了啊
<K410> 還是MAXIMUS
<K410> 我比較在意CUDA在LINUX BLENDER上的支持
<K410> 當年是不行的
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 我了个去，招行把我的卡给冻了
<acacio_> HD4K+hd7670
<K410> 折騰多時也失敗
<WhatsGoingOn> acacio_: 这种早就没问题了
<freeflying> O0XX: XiaMangHuo 看不到任何改善了
<acacio_> 我看网上很多不都是要禁掉一个吗
<BuMangHuo> nnnnnd 小招
<K410> 以前是要禁
<freeflying> O0XX: XiaMangHuo 现在都忙phone和snappy吧
<acacio_> 完美了周末来玩玩UBUNTU
<WhatsGoingOn> acacio_: 只能有一个在工作.
<WhatsGoingOn> acacio_: 但是可以随便切换
<acacio_> 那也行，
<acacio_> 我的SONY本子装WIN8,第一次开机风扇就狂转了。。。
 * O0XX 出手一个硬改好的703n啊
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 干嘛出
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 你干嘛了封你卡？
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 不用了呗
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 那你用啥玩 openwrt
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 不玩了呗
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 今天在自动售货机上连续买了12瓶饮料
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 土豪.,
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 丫就给我封了
<BuMangHuo> 说我频繁的小额交易
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 多少钱出
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 打个电话就解封了
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 他说不行啊，得明天
<acacio_> 12瓶饮料。。。回头试试
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 明天就明天呗
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: 跟电脑发展相比，现在的汽车真是弱爆了
<BuMangHuo> 关键还得买啊。。。。
<WhatsGoingOn> rmbp是ips屏幕嘛???
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 不知道
<freeflying> O0XX: 用atom的板子跑软路由吧，性能杠杠得
<O0XX> freeflying: 没有...
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 你要早说一天我就收你的了
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 难怪
<happyaron> WhatsGoingOn: 必须是啊
<WhatsGoingOn> happyaron: 那可以考虑, 我去看看重量去
<happyaron> WhatsGoingOn: IPS面板，高分辨率
<WhatsGoingOn> happyaron: mba的屏幕实在是太渣了
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX: 为毛出？
 * sssuj 土豪们又在讨论买啥笔记本了 ;-(
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 估计都忙着跟phone整合呢
<O0XX> XiaMangHuo: 不好玩了
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: 没实质性得变革
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX: 改玩儿啥了？
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 本来也没
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 都被人吐槽坏了
<O0XX> XiaMangHuo: 没的玩...
<O0XX> XiaMangHuo: 不知道玩什么..
<happyaron> WhatsGoingOn: 除非天天都在天上，个人觉得还是rmbp比较值得
<happyaron> WhatsGoingOn: 我就是冲着屏幕去的
<BuMangHuo> rmbp 的屏幕真的太赞了
<O0XX> XiaMangHuo: 想买个 arm64的盒子
<WhatsGoingOn> happyaron: 我天天背着挤地铁
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX: 找猴总啊
<WhatsGoingOn> happyaron: 所以, 还是要考虑一下重量的啊
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 公司放一个，家里放一个
<O0XX> XiaMangHuo: 候总说木有啊...
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 路上刷手机
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 你出钱就好...
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 你这么壕，还用得着我
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
 * QiongMangHuo 还有一年公司才会给我钱买笔记本
<happyaron> WhatsGoingOn: mpb还可以
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<happyaron> WhatsGoingOn: 没比mba重多少
 * QiongMangHuo 整整一年
<freeflying> O0XX: 买个手机号了，64位得很多了
<O0XX> freeflying: 折腾不方便...
<O0XX> freeflying: 最好是那种开发板，最少也类似rpi吧
<freeflying> O0XX: 再等等吧
<BuMangHuo> 那为啥不直接用 rpi
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX: 那天那rpi装打印服务器，结果没驱动起来打印机。
 * XiaMangHuo 倒霉HP好像有个二进制的配置文件，在arm上跑不起来
 * XiaMangHuo 倒霉HP好像有个二进制的配置文件/插件，在arm上跑不起来
<BuMangHuo> 打印机驱动这玩意儿要兼容不完美太可怕了
 * BuMangHuo 曾经把人一箱子纸打完了
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 不是arm64
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 翻个面继续用呗
<BuMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 关键那张纸上面还打了名字，电话这些，用完都不好扔
<BuMangHuo> 我就打了一页，谁知道驱动有问题，根本就停不下来
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 交给 QiongMangHuo ，他最喜欢玩儿碎纸机
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 对对对!
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 一直想买个碎纸机
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 先买把碎纸剪刀
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: taobao上有卖手摇的
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我有，不好用。
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 那个得力的呗, 不爽
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 碎一张纸3分钟。
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你竟然有？！
<BuMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 我就碎一些需要碎掉的信息
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 曾经想买, 后来没买
<XiaLe> BuMangHuo: 碎纸机。
<BuMangHuo> 一些个人信息剪掉
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 保单，机票，行程单，酒店订单，这些破烂都是a4纸的，碎起来烦死人
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 还有护照签证复印件，都很大
<XiaLe> QiongMangHuo:  BuMangHuo  XiaMangHuo  我们小学时候用轧面条机玩碎纸
<BuMangHuo> 好吧
<XiaLe> 很强很有效
<ikirk> PART
<BuMangHuo> XiaLe: 厂里有个小的碎纸机， nnd， 一次放三张志进去都卡
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 貌似我得去弄一个手摇的了
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 不够劲
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 不过也还可以
<XiaLe>  QiongMangHuo: BuMangHuo XiaMangHuo 你们仨让我想用在左的排序
 * XiaMangHuo 还是煤气炤给力，碎完纸还能顺路烧壶水
<XiaLe> chatzilla 成功了。就是输入问文字在做左面。好看不？
<XiaLe>  QiongMangHuo: BuMangHuo XiaMangHuo http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/a68c7718gw1enzx6pwm37j20u90h0134.jpg
<QiongMangHuo> XiaLe: 这几天睡了几个?
<XiaLe> QiongMangHuo: 我到处被鄙视呀。
<XiaLe> QiongMangHuo: 没人想要接近我
<freeflying> WhatsGoingOn: QiongMangHuo BuMangHuo O0XX ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<O0XX> freeflying: 啥？
<QiongMangHuo> XiaLe: ...
<BuMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 手摇的那个看着好像不怎么靠谱，塑料的
<XiaLe> XiaMangHuo: 煤气炤是什么？
<BuMangHuo> XiaLe: 就是煤气灶吧， XiaMangHuo 是东北人嘛
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: 是不是有点儿不合适...
<XiaLe> BuMangHuo: 噢。
<XiaMangHuo> XiaLe: BuMangHuo 打错了，灶
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 东北人平翘舌不分，就这么任性
 * XiaLe j q x 不分，是什么种族？？
<QiongMangHuo> XiaLe: 笨蛋族
<XiaLe> QiongMangHuo: 。。。
<BuMangHuo> 看到了吧， XiaLe
<huntxu> 帽帽系的curl不知道哪里出问题了。。。
 * QiongMangHuo bang
<huntxu> 发了过去数据只有最前面一个字符 =.=
<XiaLe> 不知道了。
<huntxu> 偏偏有个不规范的服务器是用startswith("GET /") =.=
<huntxu> WhatsGoingOn: ^ 怎么看
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 高级徐
<yunfan> 这里日志还有  "ET /"的呢
<sssuj> QiongMangHuo: 我要买linode了，你要邀请吗
<QiongMangHuo> sssuj: https://www.linode.com/?r=da48a08d204b60fb3193f7d300bfabc980678e6d
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ SSD Cloud Hosting - Linode
<QiongMangHuo> sssuj: 谢谢
<sssuj> QiongMangHuo: 直接从这注册就行，对吧
<QiongMangHuo> sssuj: 对
<QiongMangHuo> sssuj: digital ocean便宜啊
<QiongMangHuo> sssuj: 这是我digital ocean的 https://www.digitalocean.com/?refcode=132263d4b074
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 取标题 redirection forbidden: https://cloud.digitalocean.com/referrals/?return=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.digitalocean.com/&refcode=132263d4b074 -> http://www.digitalocean.com/
<huntxu> WhatsGoingOn: QiongMangHuo 谁家的安装光盘最小
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: debian
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 来个链接
<sssuj> QiongMangHuo: 我的digitalocean一直扣款失败，已删掉了
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 5M, 可以么
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 可以
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: do没100刀优惠了你竟然开始买do
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 5M是netboot, iso最小的是三十多兆
<XiaLe> happyaron:  还是不知道干嘛。
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 也行
 * XiaLe 捅 QiongMangHuo BuMangHuo  XiaMangHuo  huntxu  yunfan  WhatsGoingOn 我不知道干嘛。
<happyaron> XiaLe: 找 manghuo 党问问他们忙活啥呢
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaLe: 找 manghuo 党问问他们忙活啥呢
<yunfan> XiaLe: 等我转过去 你再捅
<XiaLe> manghuo 党？？？
<yunfan> XiaLe: 党=party=俱乐部 哈哈
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: http://ftp.nl.debian.org/debian/dists/wheezy/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<XiaLe> QiongMangHuo BuMangHuo  XiaMangHuo  --- 三通你们告诉我干嘛
<^k^> ⇪ fw: err: no title
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 24M
<XiaLe> yunfan:  噢
<QiongMangHuo> sssuj: paypal也扣款失败?
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 我爱debian
<QiongMangHuo> sssuj: do $5èµ·æ­¥, linode10$èµ·æ­¥
<happyaron> 入我debian大法吧
<happyaron> debian 大法好
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 这只是个installer, 需要联网安装
<XiaLe> QiongMangHuo: 失败了，我少了$2
<QiongMangHuo> XiaLe: 啥?
<kandu> 楼上说得对
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 我用来测试而已
<sssuj> QiongMangHuo: 没paypal
<QiongMangHuo> sssuj: 好吧
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: [ FATAL ]2015/01/06 17:34:54 parseReq failed: EOF
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 没有天朝镜像
<sssuj> QiongMangHuo: 我的do在我这电信没网速，三番的机房
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: debian有好些个天朝mirror啊
<XiaLe> QiongMangHuo:  paypal让我验证，账单里总不出现，但是提示了扣款
<kandu> happyaron: 最近发现 ubuntu 也不错
<XiaLe> 。。。
<kandu> happyaron: ubuntu mate
<happyaron> kandu: 对新手还好啦
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 你也可以手动输入mirror地址
<XiaMangHuo> kandu: 我是low逼，我用ubuntu
<yunfan> happyaron: debian大法好 依赖没烦恼 一个不小心 磁盘写满了
<happyaron> yunfan: 好样滴
<kandu> XiaMangHuo: 同 low
<chinglish> 有研究虚拟币的么?
 * QiongMangHuo 关Recommends的路过
<O0XX> yunfan: 大湿
<XiaLe> happyaron:  我又发现了2厘米的鼻毛~
<QiongMangHuo> XiaLe: happyaron 你俩比拼一下 cc WhatsGoingOn
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 这个mini没有国内镜像么，好慢。。。
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 荷兰的应该是, 我一直下载很快的
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 好吧，改用axel正常了
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 关recommends的都牛人
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 泻泻
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 关recommends的都牛人
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 泻泻
 * QiongMangHuo 刚想下班, 发现美剧更新了, 下了再走
<huntxu> 怪不得蛤蟆整天说网络不好
<huntxu> 原来是淡淡下美剧
<gebjgd> XiaMangHuo, 應該說ubuntu方便
<onlylove> freeflying: 水果键盘其烂无比
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 我忘了我是不是还款了，招行妹子会在还款日提醒我吧？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 不会
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 这么坑……我去查下去
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 微信绑定了的话会微信提醒
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 我没那gaoji货
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 微信查
<XiaLe> onlylove:  查查呀。
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 说了没那gaoji东西
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 要么打通电话会自动给你报
<XiaLe> onlylove: 把钱放在储蓄卡帐号里就好了。
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 400那个？
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove: 手机弄个掌上生活, 直接查
<XiaLe> onlylove: 差额自动还，隔天把剩下的在取走
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 对
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove: 或者设置个自动还款, 然后就不用管了
<XiaLe> WhatsGoingOn掌上生活，去一趟天津，果然是天津到处都是免费零食，北京就没有。。。
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 她说无需还或者已还清就没事了吧
<XiaLe> onlylove: 你相信银行不？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 会给你很详细的报
<XiaLe> onlylove: 话说，你终于有信用卡了！
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 打通，输身份证号和密码
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 然后别按了等着它说
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 好……
<onlylove> XiaLe: 有了以后发现基本就是坑，借记卡一样刷
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: http://cc.cmbchina.com/CusService/Knowledge.aspx?guid=373a3288-7ac6-4ac1-866a-5204a170745f
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 网上客户服务 -- 招商银行
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 不过短信貌似也方便
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 需要用预留手机发
<XiaLe> onlylove:  用法就是看各种优惠，虽然蛮无聊的。在北京啥都要抢。
<BuMangHuo> XiaLe: 瞎扯
<BuMangHuo> XiaLe， onlylove 招行每周三呷哺呷哺满60-30
<BuMangHuo> 一个人吃的话，完全可以半价了
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 呷哺呷哺啊，最近没人和我吃
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 现在linode有promotion code吗？
<XiaLe> onlylove: 比如一般招商银行 0:00 更新，我拿到一张 十万个冷笑话 影票
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 俩人就不够实惠了
<jusss> 就只增10美元？
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: checking
<XiaLe> BuMangHuo: 噢。
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: LINODE10
<jusss> 嗯
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 一个人吃正合适，一盘牛肉一盘羊肉一盘菜一杯饮料刚好60, 直接付 30, 妥妥的
<XiaLe> BuMangHuo: 和深圳招行活动比，真不是事情。。。经常是200内半价。。。
<XiaLe> BuMangHuo:  当然，有些店没吃过 - 康师傅私房牛肉面今天吃了。还好吧。
<BuMangHuo> XiaLe: 那家面太贵了
 * XiaLe 没钱了。
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 短信查好了，人懒
<XiaLe> BuMangHuo:  9元。还好。
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 从没吃过呷浦呷浦
<BuMangHuo> XiaLe: 貌似刷广发可以95折？
<XiaLe> BuMangHuo: 貌似有更低折扣 7 折的？
<XiaLe> QiongMangHuo: 招行有12元代金券，我去颐和园的时候用了 。
<XiaLe> QiongMangHuo: 26元，吃了一盘蔬菜，一盘拉面。。。
<BuMangHuo> XiaLe: 那我就不知道了，反正他们家面跟 5 块钱一桶的方便面味道一模一样
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 不知道啥时候还清了……
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 你用什么方式还的？
 * QiongMangHuo 下好了 下班
<XiaLe> BuMangHuo: 噢。这么说我至今吃过了两桶。
<XiaLe> BuMangHuo: 今天吃了这是第二捅
<BuMangHuo> XiaLe: 味道是一模一样吧
<XiaLe> BuMangHuo: 。不知道，上次是2012年吃的。
<XiaLe> 忘记了。。。
<XiaLe> BuMangHuo: 应该还好吧，比那拉圾的一品三笑味道好多了。。。
<XiaLe> BuMangHuo: 至少牛肉货真价实的有将近100克？
<XiaLe> 都下班了。。。
<BuMangHuo> nnnd，我晚饭还没到呢
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • win7 安装ubuntu 14.10后 第一次关机正常，后面就无法关机了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467391 关机的时候卡死在ubuntu那个标志那里，一直不动，谁知道怎么弄阿！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 shouzhou — 2015-01-06 17:02
<XiaLe> BuMangHuo:  外卖怎么才能每次都 -10 元。
<BuMangHuo> XiaLe: 用美团
<BuMangHuo> XiaLe: 或者百度、饿了么
<XiaLe> BuMangHuo:  美团上面的到处到处都是难吃的？是不是
<BuMangHuo> XiaLe: 每家每天能有两单减钱
<BuMangHuo> XiaLe: 差不多
<BuMangHuo> XiaLe: 哪家也没靠谱的
<jusss> linode尼玛扣款就是快，刚注册完，手机直接收到扣款信息了
<BuMangHuo> jusss: 你终于想通了
<XiaLe> BuMangHuo: 得到了 Domino's 的卷，但是配送费6元。好黑。送2个蛋挞不值得。
<BuMangHuo> jusss: dns 问题可以结案了
<BuMangHuo> XiaLe: 必胜客 9 块运费， nnd
<XiaLe> BuMangHuo: 必胜客味道拉圾，本来就不在考虑范畴。
<BuMangHuo> XiaLe: 意面还好，黄金虾还好
<BuMangHuo> XiaLe: 不过宅急送和欢乐餐厅好像本来就是两家的样子？
<huntxu> 除了curl之外，还有什么能PUT的工具
<XiaLe> BuMangHuo: 。。。比意面好吃的面太多了。
<XiaLe> BuMangHuo: 意面就在去自助餐时候尝两口就算了。
<BuMangHuo> 反正好像 wget 不能 PUT
<huntxu> 和不规范的http server打交道真是惨
<biergaizi> curl
<XiaLe> 原来从3公里还是挺远的，要20分钟走完挺慢。
<XiaLe> 我记忆里一千米跑是3分钟内呀。可能和我装备比那时候重了8公斤有关。
<jusss> BuMangHuo: 我想用ie看youtube
<XiaLe> 初中6米每秒匀速跑步。现在不行了。。。
<jusss> linode竟然有$960/mo
<jusss> 好贵
<biergaizi> jusss, 一般没人会去买的
<jusss> biergaizi: 嗯
<biergaizi> 这价钱比服务器 + 机房还贵。只能说是特殊需要……
<jusss> biergaizi: london US south/west 哪个机房好点？
<biergaizi> jusss, 我在东京机房。美国的话一般西海岸度速度比东海岸快。英国不清楚，但绕欧洲一圈没有光缆直达，速度应该不会很好吧……
<jusss> biergaizi: 我用的电信，测试下载速度，东京只有几十KB,London 700KB ,US south west都是600KB
<biergaizi> 据说电信的出口线路经常有这样的奇怪问题……
<jusss> biergaizi: 对，上次测试us east最快
<BuMangHuo> jusss: 你买的东京的？
<jusss> BuMangHuo: 还没买，
<jusss> BuMangHuo: 我电信网，东京的下载速度测试只有几十KB
<jusss> BuMangHuo: london us south/west 比较快
<jusss> 真奇怪，ping得话,东京的只有90ms
<jusss> 但是下载速度只有50KB
<jusss> 奇怪
<chinglish> 东京机房?
<BuMangHuo> http://typeof.net/2014/c/shi-mao-zhi-test.html
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 程序员时髦值指南
<acacio> clear
<sssuj> 选了atlanta的机房
<biergaizi> BuMangHuo, 以前测过，重新测了一下。1613。P.S：有些选项有彩蛋
<nightwi10>    AWAY      BACK      BAN       CHANOPT   CHARSET
<nightwi10>    CLEAR     CLOSE     COUNTRY   CTCP      CYCLE
<nightwi10>    DCC       DEBUG     DEHOP     DELBUTTON DEOP
<nightwi10>    DEVOICE   DISCON    DNS       ECHO      EXEC
<nightwi10>    EXECCONT  EXECKILL  EXECSTOP  EXECWRITE FLUSHQ
<nightwi10>    GATE      GETFILE   GETINT    GETSTR    GHOST
<^k^> nightwi10:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<nightwi10>    USERLIST  VOICE     WALLCHAN  WALLCHOP
<nightwi10>  
<jusss> BuMangHuo: atlanta的机房看u2b没速度。。。后悔了
<jusss> BuMangHuo: 你的是东京的机房？
<jusss> 正在换机房，从atlanta到fremont
<jusss> 哎
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 联想A30迷你主机VIA威盛chrome9 HD IGP显卡装系统求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467394 最近在淘宝上买了个280带2G内存的联想库存电视盒子主机，采用威盛U3300的低电压处理器，集成的是VIA威盛chrome9 HD IGP显卡冷门显卡。只有一个hdmi输出口，自己买了块硬盘，成功安装
<^k^>  ─> 了ghost版本的XP，在XP下运行除了慢没有其他的问题，可以用暴风看在线视频。 准备安装ubuntu14.04， …
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 在移动硬盘安装Ubuntu kylin14.10后，无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467395 求教各位大大，我在WIN7下用EasyBCD将Ubuntu Kylin14.10安装到移动硬盘，同时也将引导器安装到了移动硬盘，安装完成后，引导时黑屏无反应，且移动硬盘拔下后，重新回到WIN7，系统时间增加8小
<onlylove> 喵的西山居赚了那么多钱，不肯买好点的机房和防火墙
<super_mrwu> 比尔盖子貌似不在了
<jusss> onlylove: 我在linode上换了下机房花了1个多小时。。。
<jzp113> 谁设置过cx_oracle?尼玛搞死我了
<XiaLe> iMadper: cherrot: alvin_rxg   我现在有念头重新开始人生。先干什么呢。
<cherrot> XiaLe, 先干一炮？ lol
<XiaLe> cherrot: 找个女孩子给我 :)?
<XiaLe> lol
<MeaCu1pa> .
<super_mrwu> .
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 好久不见
<super_mrwu> 这里谁联系得上比尔盖子的
<super_mrwu> 就是那个少年
<cherrot> super_mrwu, 邮件？
<super_mrwu> cherrot: irc邮件都可以
<super_mrwu> cherrot: 甚至qq都可以
<yunfan> onlylove: 下了个i2p 结果半天没节点用 tmd
<kandu> yunfan: 去下載個起始列表就有
<kandu> yunfan: 直接更新不了的，國內這網路
<yunfan> kandu: 下载不到 我翻强去他的官网的 一片空白 tmd
<cherrot> super_mrwu, google一下吧 我忘记了 ;)
<super_mrwu> cherrot: 你们还记得他irc出入什么频道吧 o_O
<cherrot> super_mrwu, 为什么要记得
<super_mrwu> cherrot: 不知道
<super_mrwu> å±±
<onlylove> yunfan: 我记得firefox访问openwrt的网站就一片白
<yunfan> onlylove: 总之很郁闷
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 你的linode哪个机房
<onlylove> yunfan: 来帮我填坑就不郁闷了
<onlylove> yunfan: 顺便说，我白天的网络你也见了
<yunfan> onlylove: 明天我有更大的坑
<onlylove> yunfan: 是么……
<onlylove> yunfan: 那祝你好运，一铲子填平，或者挖更深点坑别人
<kandu> yunfan: 我这边好好的
<yunfan> kandu: 那你给我点节点呗
<yunfan> kandu: 或者你给我下几个能用的发给我
<yunfan> kandu: 快点 发我几个用用
<kandu> yunfan: 我现在电脑上没 i2p..
<yunfan> kandu: 那你还忽悠我说你那边好好的
<kandu> yunfan: 台式机倒有
<kandu> yunfan: 我是说能访问官网
<kandu> yunfan: 明天你有啥坑要过了?
<yunfan> kandu: 公司弄了个项目 计划是明后天上线 今天还 没搞定测试
<yunfan> 明天肯定要大坑的
<yunfan> 明天我试试freenet看看
<yunfan> 我感觉tor已经问题太大了
<yunfan> 睡觉去
<onlylove> 明后天上线，今天没搞定测试……
<XiaLe> 睡觉去。
<jiero> 好老了
 * jiero 抱抱 gfrog 今天你想要什么？
<jiero> cherrot:  做什么好呢。 看到某设计师说的 『摄影中的前后构图』 你可以从 亚马逊拿到的一本新免费书。 总觉得摄影都这样就太无聊了。。。
<jiero> 话说你们都睡觉了吗？
<jiero> happyaron:  你还是那么繁忙到累倒？
 * jiero 该买火车票了。78元还算好吧。
<cherrot> jiero, 没
<jiero> cherrot:  哇，要你请我吃饭
<jiero> cherrot happyaron  我就单看一个站点理解一下，以后写篇描述和方法论就好了。 http://fujifilm-x.com/photographers/en/#camera
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ X-Photographers
<jiero> 。。。谁那么有钱，加了防水罩。这样的XQ1超级贵了吧。。。
<cherrot> jiero, 好啊
<jiero> knownbad: 摇摇，有什么奇怪的目标目的，行为让我去做吗
<happyaron> cherrot: 带上我
<cherrot> happyaron, 竟然还在
<FrankLv> 好久没来了，还是有不少人那
<happyaron> cherrot: 有饭吃，就来了
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> 你的目标不就是找个对象的吗？
<cherrot> happyaron, jiero good night :)
<jiero> knownbad: 呃。我的目的一直都是找无数个对象呀。
<jiero> knownbad: 不是个
<jiero> happyaron:  有饭吃？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 64位 ubuntu14.04 安装32位的 libgtk2.0-0包 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467398 依赖的问题好像是老生常谈了，可是我就是装不上libgtk2.0-0这个玩意啊 **先是用这个命令：sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0:i386 提示是： 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正
#ubuntu-cn 2015-01-07
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu14.10无法正常关机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467399 我装的64位ubuntu14.10，关机的时候停在ubuntu然后下面有几个小点的画面，就不会动了，一只停在那里，只能通过长按电源键关机。 系统为新装的，什么还都没有配置呢。按照网上找的说法，在内核加载的时候添
<^k^>  ─> 加了 acpi=force也不行，改grub的timeout也不行，求各位大神的帮助 统计信息: 发表于 由 ysguoqiang — 2015- …
<yunfan> moto g 1499起 貌似刚好卡到哥的购买底线
<jiero> yunfan: 刚才提示到联想的底线手机预售
<jiero> yunfan:  http://item.jd.com/1286133.html 这个是不是拉圾~ 前天我去看了一个国产牌子的蓝宝石屏幕手机呀 德赛 X5
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 【联想乐檬K3】联想 乐檬 K3（K30-T）16G 典雅黄 移动4G手机 双卡双待【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<jiero> yunfan:  你是不是不当小白鼠类型的？
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 给遥控器加个语音识别这事儿靠谱么？ cc eexpss
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 毛病  :     一个鼻子插着黄瓜,左耳插着胡罗卜,右耳插着香蕉的病人去医院看玻他问医生说:"医生,我到底出什了什么毛病?"    "这很明显,"医生自信地回答说,"你吃东西的方式不对。"  
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 不靠谱.
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 比如你刚电视, 电视里说了句 "关机", 然后电视又关了
<BuMangHuo> .....
<BuMangHuo> 好像很有道理的样子
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 去哪里查有没有人做过这事儿呢？ 专利啥的在哪里查？
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 我不知道诶...
<BuMangHuo> http://epub.sipo.gov.cn/patentoutline.action
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 错误页面
<BuMangHuo> 这网站不错唉
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 你愿意付到100快 这事没问题
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 或者用手机当遥控器
<BuMangHuo> o
<yunfan> jiero: 双卡双待 又有4G 不过只是移动的
<jiero> yunfan:  但是录制视频只有720P，不要了。
<yunfan> jiero: 这个无所谓  就算他支持1080p录制 你在本机上也看不出来
<yunfan> 他要是电池上到3000多ma 倒是可以拿来用用
<jiero> yunfan:  那个双卡双待没意思。都不能别家的3G了。
<jiero> yunfan:  1080P好处是可以剪裁和缩放效果好些
<jiero> yunfan: 有1080P支持就可以720P防抖
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/405609
<^k^> WhatsGoingOn: ⇪ Tascam US122MKII USB音频接口/USB声卡 89.95美元_美国亚马逊优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 反应真快
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 如果遥控的声音是自己录入的呢
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我是bot
<jiero> WhatsGoingOnä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<WhatsGoingOn> ... ...
<BuMangHuo> 或者根据声谱识别
<jiero> XiaMangHuo:  WhatsGoingOn BuMangHuo  怎么炒股，我想耍耍
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 开个户， 买买卖
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 你是要自然语言识别, 还是对比啊...
<WhatsGoingOn> jiero: 我不会啊.
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 在哪里开户
<WhatsGoingOn> jiero: 小心血本无归啊...
<jiero> WhatsGoingOn 投入 2000元不会的呀。
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 随便找家证券公司
<jiero> WhatsGoingOn 难道公司破产？
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 证券公司是什么
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 国泰君安貌似服务好点儿？
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 对了，如果你看好我厂的话，可以 8 折卖给你
<BuMangHuo> 不过丫的三年不给交易。。。。
<BuMangHuo> 三年后破产了咋办
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 识别人的声谱，然后语音识别
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 你不能出售吧?
<WhatsGoingOn> bu
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 算了，本来我就是抱着捅一刀走人态度
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • IBM x3550 M4装了 Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS. desktop 显示不好 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467404 拖拽窗口的时候延迟特别多，跟没装显卡驱动的样子，但是不知道是不是配置问题，还是需要安装个显卡驱动 统计信息: 发表于 由 nadia — 2015-01-07 10:42
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 内部发行，他给我钱我帮他买啊
 * jiero 就是那种随意撒谎的类型
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 很难, 因为语音识别简单, 是消除泛音之后的识别
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 但是声谱识别就难了吧?
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 一下子就跨越到安全领域了
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 哦...
<BuMangHuo> cherrot 们连脸都认识了
<yunfan> jiero: 我对这种视频没兴趣
<jiero> yunfan:  什么这种视频？就是记录自己的。
<yunfan> jiero: 这种视频不都是记录自己的？
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 手机遥控的话，手机得加红外功能？
<jiero> yunfan: 还有记录别人的。
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 貌似最多能买 18w 的，要不要
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 可以蓝牙/gps
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 妹的，接收器不支持这个啊
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 去死。我只有2万。
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 那你也可以考虑考虑
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 和你们这群土豪比，我是穷光
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 赶紧请客
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 你看看002439 停牌前的价格
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 不管。那么久的我不要
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 有的手机有这功能 没有的你买个红外模块就是了 插usb上或者音频口上都行 android跟usb设备通讯又不难 google还鼓励这种玩法
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 我就要今天买今天卖的
<BuMangHuo> jiero: ....
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 赶紧的。怎么每天股票挣1000元。
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 这个简单吧
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 把你家里的财产拿出 0.00000001, 随便买一只
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 。。。
 * jiero 杀了 BuMangHuo 抢钱
<jiero> eexpss: 阿姨
<jiero> eexpss: 现在不活跃的阿姨
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42570
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | HTTPS会变成跟踪功能
<jiero> 原来新西兰的域名是 .ie 。。。
<jiero> 真是震撼呀。。。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42559
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 举报PS4不锁区的网民遭人肉
<kingbo> hi
<^k^> kingbo:点点点. 11:10 新年快乐 : 41.53天 
<jiero> 还有机会抛开中国一切出去一年的可以看看 https://www.usit.ie/work-abroad/new-zealand/1-year-working-holiday-visa
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ Working Holiday Visa for New Zealand - Explore our New Zealand Visa packages and find the one that suits you! - USIT 价格:Price
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 这哥们是微软员工么
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 不是
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3510547538
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 事已至此，发帖说说_3ds吧_百度贴吧
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 90后脑残族
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 丢人丢到国外了
<BuMangHuo> lol
<jiero> 为啥？
<jiero> 每个人都有目的行事。
<jiero> 90后更像新一代美国人了~
<onlylove_> jiero: 别侮辱美国人，就算小布什也比他智商高
<jiero> 或者说电视里的美国
<jiero> onlylove。。。那是老一代
<onlylove_> jiero: 如果PS4真锁区，这人就罪魁祸首
<onlylove_> jiero: 你知道DVD锁区的事情吧
<BuMangHuo> http://www.smzdm.com/p/643477
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 新低价：Nikon 尼康 D7100 单反套机（18-105 VR KIT） 6099元包邮_卓美网优惠_什么值得买
<BuMangHuo> 半年降价这么多
<jiero> onlylove 嗯。都到他了。。。
<onlylove_> jiero: 电脑的DVD光驱是不锁的，但是DVD播放机是锁区的
<onlylove_> jiero: 锁区意味着有一部分游戏，国内玩家不能玩，比方使命召唤
<onlylove_> jiero: 自己不想活了，就拉别人垫背？
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 现在的相机贬值好快
<onlylove_> jiero: 这种人典型的不想为自己说的话负责
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 因为中国欠发达了
<jiero> onlylove_: 。。。这不就是中美追求的么
<jiero> onlylove_: 大部分人不想承担责任~
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 看 http://fujifilm-x.com/photographers/en/ 我觉得我的摄影能力想要变成这样的。
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ X-Photographers
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 继续练习后期吧
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 有无数相机尘封在贵自立
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 后期好麻烦
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 尤其是我的相机。
<jiero> BuMangHuo:  招行北京不也是有一堆 半价活动么
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 不过北京上限一般是 150
<jiero> O0XX: 怎么炒股，用啥方式购买
<O0XX> jiero: 问淡淡
<jzp113> 按钮旁边的英文字母是干嘛啊 就像 提交（O）
<BuMangHuo> jzp113: ALT + O 吧
<jiero> o0
<kingbo> 不用变量转换能直接让一个int指针移动一个char类型的位置么？
<jzp113> 额 嗦嘎
<jzp113> 我一直以为是 Ctrl + A
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1658685
<kingbo> 我知道int *i;char* p=(char*)i;p++;是可以的，但不想增加变量，因为是宏内定义
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 没穿安全裤大跳热舞！！看完根本把持不住 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 上班可以点开不
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 必须可以
<kingbo> 目前用asm指令代替了...
<BuMangHuo> jzp113: (O) 和 CTRL + A 这几个字母的哪一个有关系？
<BuMangHuo> 你这想象力够跨越的
<jiero> 好麻烦股票
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 做了三组斯巴达五百, 累死了...
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 然后你斯巴达了？
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 是啊...
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 现在越来越胖了, 有啥好办法解决吗?
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 管住嘴迈开腿
 * XiaMangHuo 六字箴言
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 我已经一周3 ~ 4次, 每次跑至少6km了...
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 吃饭我也很注意了...
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 6km跑多久？ 跑步减肥至少得跑45分钟吧？
<jzp113> 斯巴达？
<jzp113> 什么东西  还是练健身了
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 6km跑40分钟不到
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 45分钟开始, 大量消耗肌肉了吧?
<jzp113> 消耗肌肉？
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 有氧45分钟才开始烧脂肪啊
<jzp113> 肌肉是最后消耗的
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 前半小时基本就是烧糖
<jzp113> 减肥是个体力活
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 第一分钟开始, 脂肪/肌肉/糖原就已经同时消耗了
<BuMangHuo> ...
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 不知道跑步，反正骑车基本是45分钟起
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 以前我都是每次70-80分钟
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 等我薅到闪电自行车, 我也开始骑车
<BuMangHuo> 闪电自行车？
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 所以你瘦了吗? 你本来就很瘦吧
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 小心肺
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 现在180
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 小心肝
<jzp113> 额 不要使劲有氧
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: ... 怎么可能?
<jzp113> 你多做做器械
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 骑车最狠的时候150
<WhatsGoingOn> jzp113: 有在做...
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 你有180????!!!!
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 我才140.....
<jzp113> 你 深蹲吗
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 你比我瘦多了啊
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 错觉
<jzp113> 卧推  硬拉？
<WhatsGoingOn> jzp113: 深蹲, 但是重量不够, 在史密斯架上深蹲
<jzp113> 蹲自由的
<WhatsGoingOn> jzp113: 卧推也在史密斯架上, 50kg
<jzp113> 额 都改自由的
<WhatsGoingOn> jzp113: 自由的我没人保护啊
<jzp113> 史密斯束缚了发力
<jzp113> 把运动固定死了
<jzp113> 健身房不都是人吗 WhatsGoingOn
<WhatsGoingOn> jzp113: 大家都是高手, 没人理我这种菜鸟的
<jzp113> 额 你虚心学吧 都是这么来的
<jzp113> 你要在我旁边我还可以教教你
<WhatsGoingOn> jzp113: 而且, 我脂肪率太高, 19.7, 打算先减脂, 力量训练每周两次
<jzp113> 没事
<jzp113> 你首先你要清楚你的目的 你健身要达到什么状态
<eexpss> WhatsGoingOn: 你那样子还胖？怀疑。
<jzp113> 吃饭去了
<jzp113> 回聊
<eexpss> 健身多了，减寿命的。
<WhatsGoingOn> eexpss: 真心胖...
<eexpss> 没觉得啊。
<XiaMangHuo> eexpss: 渣神
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 你都1米8了，才140斤，还嫌胖……
<WhatsGoingOn> eexpss: 我还不到24啊, 小肚子上都是肉...
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 一般这样都是你妹子嫌你胖吧
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 不到1米8啊... 而且我都是肥肉
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 难道是140kg？
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 这道不是... 我妹子到没嫌弃
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: ... 斤
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 肌肉男140, 跟肥肉男140, 区别很大的
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: dui
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX: 那哥肌肉男140？
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 哪个肌肉男140？
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 没有说特定的..
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我大学的时候140，瘦成麻杆了
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: ... ... 我大学的时候110...
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 后来去了帽帽, 变成140了...
 * O0XX 我大学的时候120
 * O0XX 现在160
 * XiaMangHuo 估计肚子里有铁砣，咋减肥都不轻
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX: 加油
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 帽帽零食多
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: cp961不错啊，美亚价格不到国内的一半
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 那是啥？
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: 佳能的打印机
<O0XX> freeflying: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<freeflying> O0XX: 钱钱钱
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 木听过这型号啊，打照片的？
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 我的跟大家是反的，efi+gpt 安装win10后再装ubuntu14.1，安装完后只能进win10 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467406 第一次用“安装Ubuntu，与Windows Boot Manager共存”安装完后重启直接进去win10了 第二次用“其它选项”，自己挂载/,home，swap 安装完重启还是直接进了win10 然后用Di
<^k^>  ─> skGenius看到efi分区里除了Microsoft和Boot文件夹外已经有了 ubuntu文件夹，它里面也有grubx64.efi，grub.cfg， …
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: 就是你买的那款
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 额，美版型号不一样？
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: 是cp910
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 去米帝顺路带可以，海淘的话美淘不如日淘，价钱差不多，但是日淘快多了，1周就能到
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: 确实
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: 这货的相纸贵不贵
<O0XX> freeflying: 要烧摄影啦？
<O0XX> freeflying: 单反穷三代啊
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: taobao 130-140吧，108张
<freeflying> O0XX: 不少啊，手机照片也能打印啊
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 带色带
<O0XX> freeflying: 以后就不能任性的买买买了
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: 你用哪家的转运
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: jshoppers
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 这家发小件很爽，用的ems
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 3天到盛京
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: 这种打印机呢
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 一样，我买的n54l也用的这家运，3天到帝都，不过运费很贵，500+
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: 好
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: http://www.jshoppers.com/
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Japan online shopping! International online store selling fashion, lingerie, beauty, cosmetics & miscellaneous items JSHOPPERS.com
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: http://www.jshoppers.com/gb/forward/
<^k^> XiaMangHuo: ⇪ 转送JAPAN - 日本Amazon,乐天,Yahoo!等多数购物网站皆可使用的日本代购转寄服务
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 长高了这么多啊？ 怎么长的
<BuMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: WhatsGoingOn 纯粹就是为了炫耀妹子而已
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 妹子壕
<WhatsGoingOn> ... ... ... ..
 * BuMangHuo 拜妹子壕 WhatsGoingOn
<WhatsGoingOn> bu
 * BuMangHuo 拜妹子首壕 happyaron
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 拜千人斩
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 按这么算的话 ，一千零一了哦
<BuMangHuo> 哎呀，可以写书了？
<BuMangHuo> 可惜一千的这个基数水分太太太太太太太大啊
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: 这货注册地是国家咋只有日本呢
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 原来一千零一夜是写你的
<BuMangHuo> lol， 我说的那句话刚好和侯总说的一样长
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 拜万人斩妹子壕 imtxc
<BuMangHuo> ... 咋成了万人了又
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 啥注册地？
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 你这是什么进制
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 注册的时候随便选啊
<BuMangHuo> 千 + 1 = 万？
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 60进制
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 你是60进制的万人斩妹子壕
<BuMangHuo> ..............................
<eexpss> 60进制？是说一次进60下？
<eexpss> 又出来这么多忙活
<eexpss> 额。哈皮又让我踢忙活党。
<eexpss> XiaMangHuo: 你谁。 BuMangHuo 你谁。
<eexpss> 基蛙聪明
<WhatsUp> eexpss: 你能不能别这么闲啊，有些话要匿名说，你天天查身份证很好玩么？
<BuMangHuo> 别闹啊
<eexpss> 我没查。吓唬下你们。
<BuMangHuo> 大家匿名不容易啊
<eexpss> @@ 这还不容易了
<BuMangHuo> eexpss: 我已经加入忙活党俩周了的
<BuMangHuo> 对了，干脆注册了这个 nick 算了
<eexpss> 我等蛋蛋来。再踢。
 * HowIsItGoing WhatsUp竟然被注册了……
 * WhatIsUp 恩，这个可以，不过好像没这么说的……
<jiero> 噢。我
<jiero> 好玩。
<eexpss> http://img4.cache.netease.com/m/2015/1/7/201501071022385281c.gif 搞笑
<^k^> eexpss: ⇪ image/gif
<Howdoudo> 注册。
 * Howdoudo 发现 eexpss 已经被缩写了。
<jzp113> 名字而已
<Howdoudo> 北京人说说 12寸的 巴贝拉 pizza可以吃不？
<Howdoudo> 看样子不能吃。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42573
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | AMD和Nvidia受阻于台积电新制程产能
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42574
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 摩托罗拉重新进入中国
<WhatsGoingOn> qiao: 桥老板, 看我邮件了嘛?
<qiao> WhatsGoingOn: 恩，看到了。。
<qiao> WhatsGoingOn: 昨天去医院看牙齿了。
<WhatsGoingOn> qiao: 牙咋了? 智齿?
<qiao> WhatsGoingOn: 没有回你的信息。
<WhatsGoingOn> qiao: 回消息不着急
<qiao> WhatsGoingOn: 不是，是蛀牙。。
<WhatsGoingOn> qiao: 哦, 做树脂窝沟封闭去了?
<qiao> WhatsGoingOn: 牙齿2年前补的时候在我们那的小医院弄得，好像处理的有问题，现在牙齿那边发炎了。
<WhatsGoingOn> qiao: 昂... 修牙现在能报销嘛?
<qiao> WhatsGoingOn: 搞得头疼。。挂了好几天的北大口腔都没挂上号。
<qiao> WhatsGoingOn: 听说能报一半。
<WhatsGoingOn> qiao: 帽帽有补充医疗保险, 病假也有工资, 你这牙疼的不亏
<qiao> WhatsGoingOn: 。。。
<HowIsItGoing> WhatsGoingOn: qiao 帽帽好公司啊
<WhatsGoingOn> HowIsItGoing: 贵公司也有补充医保啊
<HowIsItGoing> WhatsGoingOn: 貌似我享受不到啊，在外地
<qiao> HowIsItGoing: 那你来么。。
<WhatsGoingOn> HowIsItGoing: 哦, 这倒是..
<HowIsItGoing> qiao: 首席你招小弟么？
<WhatsGoingOn> HowIsItGoing: 不过你都remote了啊
<HowIsItGoing> WhatsGoingOn: 没医保啊，伐开心
<WhatsGoingOn> HowIsItGoing: ... ... ... 那就别病... 病不起啊...
<qiao> WhatsGoingOn: 已花了1200了。。
<qiao> WhatsGoingOn: 还是在中关村医院。
<WhatsGoingOn> qiao: 看呀?
<qiao> WhatsGoingOn: 估计看好的到2000 + 了。
<WhatsGoingOn> qiao: 哦... 没事吧, 补充医疗保险能帮你大忙了
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 洗牙都能报销
<qiao> BuMangHuo: 洗牙不能吧。
<HowIsItGoing> qiao: 中关村医院不就是骗钱医院么？
<HowIsItGoing> qiao: 乃们竟然还去
<BuMangHuo> qiao: 可以，洗牙也算治疗牙龈炎的一种方式
<qiao> HowIsItGoing: 离的近。。主要是挂北大口腔挂不到号。。
<WhatsGoingOn> qiao: 你看的时候直接问医生就行了, 然后告诉他你有补充医保, 他会尽量给你选能报销的了
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: http://weibo.com/p/1001603795791604007700
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ Sina Visitor System
<HowIsItGoing> qiao: 口腔医院还真不知道去哪
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 你买的910还是900, 910转回来要900多了
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 910啊
<qiao> HowIsItGoing: 想着去北医三院，他娘的5点起床都没号。。
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 特价时候买啊，叔儿
<qiao> HowIsItGoing: 网上挂号比春运票还快。
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 等特价吧
<HowIsItGoing> qiao: 网上挂号撒
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 就是，这货很容易特价
<WhatsGoingOn> qiao: 空军总医院.
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 补充医疗报销种类跟社保是一样的啊
<WhatsGoingOn> qiao: 口腔医院.
<qiao> WhatsGoingOn: 恩，我看看。。
<WhatsGoingOn> qiao: 天坛医院旁边有家口腔医院.
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 我买的时候价格好像才500多
<BuMangHuo> qiao: 牙科都能报销的，放心吧
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 这个价格不错
<Howdoudo> qiao: 去天津看
<BuMangHuo> qiao: 你花了 2k 的话，能报 99% 了
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: telegram不错啊，微信不如换用这个
<qiao> BuMangHuo: 天津。。
<BuMangHuo> 额
<qiao> Howdoudo: 天津看能报销。。？
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 没朋友圈啊，没法炫富，哈哈
<Howdoudo> qiao: 不知道不知道
<onlylove__> qiao: 北京能挂上号就知足吧
<BuMangHuo> 昨天遇到了个事情，在微信给别人充话费没成功，都不知道找谁说理去
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 打电话给微信客服
<qiao> onlylove_: 好的医院确实难挂号。
<Howdoudo> freeflying: 壕就在这里炫富就好。首壕
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 充话费老实儿支付宝啊，用毛微信
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 打电话给马云
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 后来我发现，在联通官网充折扣比微信和支付宝还方便。。。。
<Howdoudo> HowIsItGoing: 哪个都不优惠100%
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 艹，原来支付宝不打折？
<BuMangHuo> qiao: 114 cc onlylove__ ，挂一周之后的倒可以
<BuMangHuo> 支付宝 98 折还是多少来着
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 我都联通官网充
<qiao> BuMangHuo: 恩，试试114 。
<Howdoudo> 北京都是联通么。。。
<BuMangHuo> 如果医生只赚明面上的那些工资的话，他们赚的钱还没黄牛赚的多吧？
<BuMangHuo> qiao: 哪家能挂上去哪家看吧，我上个月挂了北医三院和阜外医院的号，两家医院都有人抓着医生闹的
<Howdoudo> BuMangHuo:  医生累，下乡赚外快。
<qiao> BuMangHuo: 恩，我也是，能挂到那个就去哪个了。
<Howdoudo> BuMangHuo:  http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/a68c7718gw1eo0v3824w7j218g0x6h8q.jpg 我拍照总是这样乱
<Howdoudo> qiao: 去了排队挂号不行、
<BuMangHuo> Howdoudo: 你这环境太杂乱了
<BuMangHuo> Howdoudo: 那根本没号
<Howdoudo> Bu
<qiao> Howdoudo: 网上没有挂到，只能去早了排队。。
<BuMangHuo> Howdoudo: 要去现场，除了急诊，只能黄牛
<Howdoudo> BuMangHuo: 呃。。。大城市的人呀。
<BuMangHuo> h
<waverwoo> hello
<BuMangHuo> Howdoudo: 哪里挂号都不容易
<waverwoo> hello
<Howdoudo> BuMangHuo: 怎么会。
<^k^> waverwoo:点点点. 13:26 新年快乐 : 41.44天 
<qiao> BuMangHuo: 上去是在没有挂到号就去急症，人家说急诊么有你这个科。。
<^k^> waverwoo:点点点.  13:26
<Howdoudo> BuMangHuo: 最多排过20人在前
<WhatsGoingOn> qiao: 急诊不收你的.
<BuMangHuo> 实在疼也不收？
<BuMangHuo> qiao: 其实你直接冲进去找大夫也可以
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 装的特别像除外.
<Howdoudo> BuMangHuo: 直接在120.
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 不行的, 现在基本不行了.
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 医药分离之后, 不挂号, 医生不会给你看的
<Howdoudo> WhatsGoingOn 120总可以吧
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 可以啊，问题不大，当然了，前提跟你一样，装得特别像
<WhatsGoingOn> Howdoudo: 多贵啊
<qiao> BuMangHuo: 去了，人家大夫给我说，你看看外面，实在是不能给你加号了。。
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 就说疼得要命，让大夫看看
<Howdoudo> WhatsGoingOn BuMangHuo 有钱
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 医药分离之后就难了.
<BuMangHuo> 好吧
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 没号, 医生没钱拿的.
<BuMangHuo> 那就外面诊所先来一针麻药先
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 不是没号啊，就是找大夫让想办法加个号啊
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 以后挂号会很贵, 一百块钱一个(不是黄牛号, 就是直接去挂号), 然后医生收了你的号, 从挂号费里面拿提成.
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 加个号还是可以的.
<qiao> 现在好的医院如果不挂号，医生的系统上就没有你的名字。
<WhatsGoingOn> qiao: 是啊.
<BuMangHuo> 没有更好
<WhatsGoingOn> qiao: 去看中医吧
 * WhatsGoingOn 好奇, 中医怎么治疗龋齿呢?
<BuMangHuo> NND，这种事儿留真电话和实名太蛋疼
<qiao> WhatsGoingOn: 我的不是太严重，我就在这边看吧。应该可以搞定。
<WhatsGoingOn> qiao: 看中医是在开玩笑...
<BuMangHuo> 看病的、生小孩的这些
<WhatsGoingOn> qiao: 我不信中医.
 * WhatsGoingOn 中医黑
<qiao> WhatsGoingOn: 。。
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我上次看关节，一个月了都有人打电话给我说你的腿好了没有，需不需要手术啊，设备啊什么的
<onlylove_> qiao: 还记得那个中医和西医的梗不
<WhatsGoingOn> 我不信中医, 不信各种建国后修炼成精的东西, 不信法轮功.   <--  三不信
<qiao> onlylove_: 哪个梗。。？
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 你说, 我已经截肢了
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 鸡精和洗洁精呢
<onlylove_> qiao: 有人去看病，看中医，中医说，去找西医看看吧，病人急了，这下真病了，然后去找西医，西医说，去找中医看看吧，病人更急了，这下没救了
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 你说的鸡精是啥?
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 他们估计想到了，“设备”里面包含拐和轮椅吧？
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 做饭放的
<qiao> onlylove_: 。。
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 哦, 那个有啥问题吗? 我经常放
<BuMangHuo> 这个也算建国后成精的吧？
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: ... ... ...
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: ... ...
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 问题是他们是修炼成精的嘛?
<BuMangHuo> 难道不是？
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 他们是被人强迫成精的吧?
<BuMangHuo> 好吧
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 现在还有那么有良心的中医？
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 貌似规定的是, 建国之后的, 不准修炼成精. 他们是被迫的, 还是合法的.
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 给人建议去看西医的
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 对了，话说那些卖的成品的网线都是用什么机器做的？
<onlylove> 喵的
<onlylove> 没法玩了这破网络
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 刚问了你一个问题看到没有
<onlylove> 比联通3G还烂
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 明显没看到
<BuMangHuo> 那些卖的成品的网线都是用什么机器做的？ onlylove
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 不知道
<BuMangHuo> 刚才做了两条，指头就疼得不行了
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 不过我有个事说，就是那些成品线，里面的线貌似都是很细的线，没有绕对
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你用工具的姿势不对
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 也有对的
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 成品线是用机器直接压线然后浇塑料的
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 比如卖的路由器里面带的那个，看起来质量也还可以
<WhatsGoingOn> 我想知道, 扁线的cat7 怎么做的屏蔽啊?
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 哦，那种，那种贵
<onlylove> WhatsGoingOn: 你刚想知道？
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove: 早就想知道啊, 但是一直不知道
<onlylove> WhatsGoingOn: 我看到扁线直接傻了都
<BuMangHuo> 那么短，大不了不屏蔽呗？
<onlylove> WhatsGoingOn: 不知道
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 传输速度啊
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 还有信号啥的
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 不屏蔽怎么上7类?
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 反正那种线是个很有意思的事情
<onlylove> WhatsGoingOn: 老实说，我一直想买根拆开看
<onlylove> WhatsGoingOn: 但是觉得太浪费
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove: 是啊. 贵, 且浪费.
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove: 又怕拆开了也看不出来...
<BuMangHuo> 额
<BuMangHuo> 对啊
<onlylove> WhatsGoingOn: 拆了看不出才是纠结的，浪费多少钱
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove: 是啊.
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.12.oU257B&id=39077124088&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=&abbucket=15
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 双喜鹊 七类网线 双屏蔽纯铜 cat7扁平成品网线 提升网速 公爵版 全网最顶级高速网线 永久保修 价格: 元
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: onlylove ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<BuMangHuo> cc onlylove
<BuMangHuo> 你看每两根用屏蔽层包起来了
<WhatsGoingOn> 这时候, ccie蛙应该出来镇压全场啊...  cc HowIsItGoing
<BuMangHuo> http://img02.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i2/710446600/T2DJxwX8RXXXXXXXXX-710446600.jpg
<WhatsGoingOn> 昂...
<WhatsGoingOn> 看到了
<BuMangHuo> 话说买 cat7 哪里用
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 6类就是两根包的，而且里面有十字支架
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 我记得那个线摆成十字是为了防止串扰的
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 别提那个十字架
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: NND，太硬了，手疼
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你做了俩头就是6类啊，6类有专用头
<BuMangHuo> 7类的头也是屏蔽的吧
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你拿6类和5类头配，找死
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 我说线硬
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 还好
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 我做过6类，
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 那种成品的，便宜的，线很软的
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 当然我说的不是6类，是成品线
<HowIsItGoing> WhatsGoingOn: 做咩？
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: WhatsGoingOn 没见过拿扁线做跳线的，这货就是平时拿着方便吧？
<BuMangHuo> 是啊，确实好携带
<onlylove_> 这让我怎么玩啊，没法折腾了
 * HowIsItGoing 啥时候能在家弄个暗房啊……
<onlylove_> http://item.jd.com/964673.html
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ 【TP-LINKHyFi智能无线套装】TP-LINK HyFi智能高速无线套装 （TL-H29R&TL-H29E）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:299.00
<onlylove_> 这东西如何有人搞过没
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: lol，我刚才都想找一圈五类线呢
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 找五类线作甚
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 软，好做
<BuMangHuo> 反正只有个百兆路由器
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 双机对拷的时候用百兆简直慢的让人发疯
<BuMangHuo> 这倒是个问题，还得用 rdesktop 呐
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 你刚才是不是发了一个声卡的链接？
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 恩, 音频接口卡
<BuMangHuo> 再发一下？
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: <WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/405609
<^k^> WhatsGoingOn: ⇪ Tascam US122MKII USB音频接口/USB声卡 89.95美元_美国亚马逊优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 好吃吗?
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 正在解冻
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 赞.
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 晚上煎
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 好吃嘛
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 好大四条外加一包虾, 这9积分值
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 赞.
<BuMangHuo> ...
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 另外, error什么鬼字符串, 是个方法, 返回的时候会调那个的error方法
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 下卡了？ 恭喜
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 啥? 招商啊
<QiongMangHuo> xijinping: 傻逼你来啦
<BuMangHuo> 9积分我以为中信呢
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: if err != nil { logger.Fatalf("Parse config file err: %s", err)
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 买的啥？
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 这是内置的那个error接口吧
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 啥?
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 9积分
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 招商9积分换了一包虾和四条鱼
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 土壕
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 晚上煎
<QiongMangHuo> 可惜没有大煎锅只好切成两半再煎 =,=
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 【求助】win7下安装ubuntu14.10 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467407 安装的版本是置顶帖里的ubuntu-14.10-desktop-i386 运行wubi之后出现以下情况：卡在正在下载安装文件信息或者提示正在下载ubuntu-14.10-desktop-AMD64.iso.torrent 根本停不下来 尝试写入pe系统安装，但是提示“unab
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 电饼铛
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 不趁
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 那鱼比电饼铛大
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: linode扣钱真快，刚注册完手机就受到银行短信了，
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 不都这样么...
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: digitalocean没有。。。
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 大电饼铛
<jusss> do就没扣我钱，最后也是一直扣钱失败，就停了我的服务
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: do是后付费账单, linode是充值
<QiongMangHuo> jusss:  You have 0 total referrals: 0 completed ($0.00) and 0 pending....
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 我的DO上绑的信用卡过期了，最后一个月的账单丫一直没扣成功……
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 你是哪的机房，我昨晚先用的atlanta后来发现不好又用了1个小时换了fremont, 我是用你发的链接注册的呀
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 没事儿, 可能要等等
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 信用卡自动会扣。貌似不会返回信用卡?
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: linode
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 你应该发我referral code
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: 返回?
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 那个链接最后不就是ref code
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 有时候停掉一太机器
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 没事儿
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 你的是东京热的吗
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 东京热么？
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: 其实不热... 美国比较热
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 时间没到就停掉 vps, 钱就记在 linode 账户里
<jusss> kandu: 你的是东京热吗
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 反正我一直当字符串的.
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: http://blog.golang.org/error-handling-and-go
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: ...
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: type error interface {
<WhatsGoingOn>     Error() string
<WhatsGoingOn> }
<^k^> ⇪ fw: 取标题超时 execution expired
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: 可以要求refund吧
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: An error variable represents any value that can describe itself as a string. Here is the interface's declaration:
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 嗯
 * QiongMangHuo 我先洗碗去
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 是个任何通过鸭子类型可以认定为字符串的, 都可以是error
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: 咱
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: 赞
<huntxu> WhatsGoingOn: 鸭子类型是什么
<WhatsGoingOn> huntxu: 就是, 在做类型检查的时候, 放宽条件, 不一定相同类型, 但是实现了相同的方法就可以通过类型检查.
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 准确说是应该返回带有error interface的东东吧, 你去改掉默认的error interface
<WhatsGoingOn> huntxu: 我是这么理解的, 但是我没看过定义.
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: 毛
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: 鸭子类型是男人
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: 不是吗?
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: ... ...
<BuMangHuo> /time
<QiongMangHuo> 李菊福
<BuMangHuo> 居然没掉线
 * O0XX 你们这理解太肤浅
<HowIsItGoing> huntxu: 一个物体呱呱叫并且长翅膀会飞，那他就是鸭子。
<HowIsItGoing> huntxu: 这个类型就叫鸭子
<onlylove_> 擦，刚才差点上当，同事skype被盗号了
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 一个男人愿意出来卖才叫鸭子吧？
<onlylove_> HowIsItGoing: 你考虑过鹅的感受么
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: ……
<eexpss> onlylove: ++
<HowIsItGoing> onlylove_: 鹅是嘎嘎叫
<onlylove_> HowIsItGoing: 你家鸭子才呱呱叫
<HowIsItGoing> onlylove_: 那咋叫？
<eexpss> 笑死了
<eexpss> 别上当
 * HowIsItGoing 不对，鹅是额额额叫
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: error的定义里面, 怎么能含有error这个词...
<onlylove_> CCIE蛙整天捣乱
 * HowIsItGoing 额额额，曲项向天歌嘛
<huntxu> 白毛浮绿水
<QiongMangHuo> Error...
<WhatsGoingOn> 红掌拨清波
<onlylove_> 初唐四杰，你们都看过谁的文章
<HowIsItGoing> huntxu: 一个物体额额额叫有白毛脚掌是红的，那它就是鹅
 * WhatsGoingOn 反正我也不写go, 我就当是字符串了...
<onlylove_> HowIsItGoing: 还有灰鹅和大雁
<tryit> 好猥琐啊你们………………
<tryit> hoho
<WhatsGoingOn> 王勃啊
<QiongMangHuo> tour of go讲的还是太浅
<WhatsGoingOn> 滕王阁序
<HowIsItGoing> onlylove_: 我就看过大唐双龙传
 * HowIsItGoing 好像确实是讲初唐的……
<WhatsGoingOn> HowIsItGoing: 没看过李世民传奇?
<jusss> 2个手机，1个手机是3g的，1个不是，3g的配置低连firefox打开都卡，不是3g的配置高什么都流畅，2个笔记本，1个是eeepc, eeepc连看flash都卡，但是轻，尺寸小，大的那个可以看flash但是太沉，感觉好纠结
<HowIsItGoing> WhatsGoingOn: 木有
<WhatsGoingOn> HowIsItGoing: 弱爆了, 我也没看过.
<eexpss> 基蛙你太搞笑了。
 * O0XX 武媚娘传奇不错
 * O0XX 推荐
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 正在看
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 徐惠太漂亮了, 别人我都不看
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 但我还是想看台湾版的
<eexpss> 屁股上胸的非剪辑版才好看吧。
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 徐惠是谁？
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 徐婕妤
<jzp113> 今天才发现键盘快捷键
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: 没胸了是不是就不好看了?
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: 必须啊
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: 就是看胸，没胸看屁啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 演员 张钧甯
<eexpss> WhatsGoingOn: O0XX 连徐惠是谁都要问，你说他看了些什么。
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: 看屁股也行. 看屁... 一般看不到吧? 能看到的, 都是肠胃太差的了...
<WhatsGoingOn> eexpss: 我也不知道徐慧是谁...
<eexpss> 哦。一路货。 lol
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 是大头贴电视剧么？
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 嗯
 * HowIsItGoing 晚上想去看博物馆奇妙夜……
 * HowIsItGoing 不过前两部的情节都快忘光了
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 博物馆不开门吧？
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: 偷偷进去野战.
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 乐乐乐乐
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: ping
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: 蛋蛋
<HowIsItGoing> roylez: 扎西
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 打气筒居然被我给打断了
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 啥打气筒啊，这么不结实
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 你现在还骑车不， inbike的
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42576
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 温州公安局采购手机木马
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 偶尔撸台子，不过没意思，10分钟就不想骑了
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 胖胖
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: http://item.jd.com/1264876.html
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 【INBIKEAC027】INBIKE 自行车高压打气筒脚踏脚踩家用单车配件法美德嘴精准表【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:99.00
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 就这货
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 历时一个多月，买得包终于到了
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: ……
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 你mention错人了吧？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 没, 就说你
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 你肯定胖胖了
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 叔儿，不是跟你说买个雷音嘛
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 至少dkn也行啊，jd上哪有靠谱的打气筒
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: ……
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 嘛包？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 打码器？
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: docker用golang写的???
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: docker是啥？
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: ... ...
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: 能吃么？
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: 也许能, 你尝尝?
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn:不能吃的那个是go写的
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: windows下也能跑咯? lol~
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: 你猜？
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: 能.
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn:再猜？
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: 能.
 * HowIsItGoing 妈蛋，每天10个case，真要命啊
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 乖, lxc还没移植到win, 不过ms家正在搞
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: Ogio 和tumi
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 昂. 我只是刚才编译了个win下的翻墙软件, 然后觉得go的跨平台做的不错啊
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 自给自足, 没那么些api和lib的依赖
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 壕
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 恩, 坐等rust alpha发布.
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 那windows上的lxc叫咩？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: ms在搞啊, 还没说呢
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 猜下名儿嘛，难道叫wsc？ lol
 * HowIsItGoing 有个奇怪的ip 每天连我的pptp网关…… 
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 不如直接Windows Container
<QiongMangHuo> WC
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: well done
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 以前windows的服务都没发做jail，难道这次ms准备大动干戈弄一堆namespace出来？
<^k^> 新 华中校区 • 长沙理工大学Ubuntu14.04无法使用校园上网客户端上网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467409 这个是客户端的360云盘分享http://yunpan.cn/cyqzRCa2pE2GX （提取码：8982）。客户端在windows上网卡不能识别的补丁软件http://yunpan.cn/cyqzWBhdzZyq8 （提取码：daf1）。 在wine中安装客户端成功了，
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 都是传闻, 搞不好容器还是仍在虚拟机里呢
<onlylove_> HowIsItGoing: 把丫的地址搜出来，看哪里的，黑回去
 * O0XX 优酷挂了？
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: OK here
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 视频能看？
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 45秒, 等等哈
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 可以 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XODY1ODc0MDY0_ev_3.html?from=y1.3-idx-grid-1519-9909.86808-86807.3-4
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 取标题 403 Forbidden
<WhatsGoingOn> http://www.ncar.cc/bbs/forum.php ... ...
<^k^> WhatsGoingOn: ⇪ 耐卡时尚影音论坛-耐卡时尚网旗下影视论坛|汽车世界|明星八卦|动漫网|两性话题|美女MM|耐卡影视-耐卡影音论坛_ncarbbs - Ncar.cc!
<WhatsGoingOn> 人人影视迁移到这里了?
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 一直有人尝试连 do 的 ssh 来着
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: http://new.3c.tmall.com/?spm=141.3067357.9.1.okIpNP&abbucket=&acm=tt7378aede82d3aaa178bed7b9cd809b29.1003.8.168738&uuid=168738&abtest=&scm=1003.8.tt7378aede82d3aaa178bed7b9cd809b29.OTHER_1419637342117_168738&pos=1
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 电器城新动-尚天猫，就购了
<O0XX> WhatsGoingOn: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<WhatsGoingOn> o0
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: 5.5... 720p...
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX: 不合适啊
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 藏这么深
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 表示不看好MS
<HowIsItGoing> onlylove_: taobao的地址
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 我的vps上ssh端口号改了，少了不少麻烦
<onlylove_> HowIsItGoing: 啥，我最近一直在反复掉线中，没有完整的log
<BuMangHuo> 恩，改端口了事
<HowIsItGoing> onlylove_: < onlylove_> HowIsItGoing: 把丫的地址搜出来，看哪里的，黑回去
<HowIsItGoing> onlylove_: < onlylove_> HowIsItGoing: 把丫的地址搜出来，看哪里的，黑回去
<onlylove> HowIsItGoing: 大概可能是阿里云？
<HowIsItGoing> onlylove: 管他是啥，iptables直接drop掉
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 你这网络比我的还悲催
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 我都看不下去了
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 你把你厂网管约出来我在后面拍砖头吧
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove_: 进进出出有快感?
<jusss> 谷歌翻译，it's fine -> 它的罚款
<BuMangHuo> 这个频率妹子都睡着了吧？
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: onlylove 过了一会儿听到打呼声了
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 买了那个李宁拍子
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 真轻!
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 3U而已啊
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 但是如果没绑线我就退货
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 真轻啊!
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 你那个不是3U ???
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我终于要有一个正品拍子了 虽然是 李宁的...
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 我那个比你的旧的还重啊
<eexpss> 啥拍子
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 你那个是几U
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 3u
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 渣渣李宁 http://item.jd.com/1262552.html
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 【李宁1700TD】李宁（LI-NING）羽毛球拍 全碳素单拍1700TD金色【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 那不就完了 一样
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 不一样.
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 3u也是个范围.
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 范围几克而已
<eexpss> 李宁的，比yonix的重些的。
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: http://item.jd.com/751728.html
<^k^> WhatsGoingOn: ⇪ 【艾迪宝羽毛球】ADIBO艾迪宝 定磅型羽拍 最佳穿线磅数24 男士防守型 TBO24E 进口碳纱（未穿线）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 我买不起YY啊!!!
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 写的4U...
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 壕
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 照片上都没线
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 是啊, 专业拍子那有线?
<kaio> 我上一次拿的羽毛球拍, 是木造的.
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 哦, 4u啊.
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 4u是不是更重了?
<BuMangHuo> 可是评价里面貌似都说有线
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 更轻!
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 啊?
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 所以我到手没线的话就退了
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 自己绑线要60块钱
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 为啥我的比你的旧拍子重???
<BuMangHuo> 但是京东客服都说没线，这个好玄乎的样子
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 科学吗?
<eexpss> 正常的，都应该没线
<hurricane> ask ask
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 说明大淘宝90包邮的拍子实在是赞
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: ... ...
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 你的几u?
<hurricane> wifi hex code to ascii , how?
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 刚买这个3U
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 旧的呢?
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 5u?
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 之前淘宝90包邮谁特么还说几U啊???
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 哦...
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 赞.
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 我的有手胶.
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 所以重一些.
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 很可能
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 我自己缠的..
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 对了 想问你来着
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 说.
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 你是不是打过网球?
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 或者壁球?
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 打过一次算嘛?
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 不算
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo:  哦, 就打过个位数的几次.
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我在猜想你的姿势从何而来
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 刚能发球那种
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 哦, 我打了很久的乒乓球啊
<tryit> WhatsGoingOn, ...
<WhatsGoingOn> tryit: 早.
<tryit> WhatsGoingOn, 不早了……
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 可能, 乒乓手肘动的少
 * QiongMangHuo 今天大出血啊
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 生孩子大出血?
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 真可怜
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 买了拍子
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 母子平安?
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 胜利9500在我的心愿单里放了两年了没舍得买
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 多少钱?
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 满减到199, 送京豆之后折合169, 淘宝上一个229, 剩下全都400 500 600...
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 京东这么便宜...
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: http://www.smzdm.com/p/644007
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ LI-NING 李宁 CS1700 TD 全碳素羽毛球拍 单拍金色 199元包邮（239-40，赠3000京豆）_京东优惠_什么值得买
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 赞.
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 你去买个40磅的吧
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: ...
<WhatsGoingOn> http://dzh.mop.com/48670881.html?from=1&Stop=117&SKind=1&Stop=117&SKind=1
<^k^> WhatsGoingOn: ⇪ 猫扑-大杂烩
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 我准备在内网开骂
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 矮油喂，生了？ 是男是女？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ssh tunnel的server有什么优化思路吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467411 一台非常廉价的openvz，系统是debian squeeze，和同学两人用ssh tunnel 但网页图片多了会让tcpsndbuf暴掉，log里一堆no buffer space 空闲时大概是这个状态 numtcpsock 13 321 tcpsndbuf 186224 1774976 tcprcvbuf 148032 1752
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 你先前骚扰我?
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 一个吉林长春的电话, 听不到声音
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 啥玩儿？
<WhatsGoingOn> liaosao?
 * HowIsItGoing 卧槽，忘了今天早上跟VP 1:1 了
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 肿么办？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 和VP 1:1 ???? 你又升职了?
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 我们每年一次啊
<WhatsGoingOn> HowIsItGoing: 放vp鸽子. 干得好!
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 放vp鸽子. 干得好!
<onlylove_> HowIsItGoing: 放vp鸽子. 干得好!
<onlylove_> VP是啥……
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: ssh用key登录，服务器上放公钥还是私钥？
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 公钥
<ZaMangHuo> jusss: 公钥
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 这天出去撸很爽啊
<ZaMangHuo> freeflying: ...
<ZaMangHuo> freeflying: 这么大人了...
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: ZaMangHuo 是不是还可以用证书登录？
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 还有伤风化...
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: .
<onlylove_> jusss: 那个带pub的放上去
<onlylove_> jusss: 添加到authorized_keys里面
<jusss> onlylove_: 嗯
<onlylove_> jusss: 私钥自己拿手里
<onlylove_> jusss: 你找到好工作没
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 不要调皮，蛋蛋
<ZaMangHuo> jusss: 不可以吧，问 QiongMangHuo， 我不懂，我本来想告诉你私钥的，
<ZaMangHuo> 结果打错了
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 零下20度，叔儿，你出去撸试试
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 私钥什么时候都是自己存着的, 怎么可能到处放
<HowIsItGoing> WhatsGoingOn: QiongMangHuo onlylove_ ……
 * HowIsItGoing 妈蛋，得把手机提醒设置上
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 用 ssh-copy-id 命令, 别手动复制密钥
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-43-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 8 19:35:44 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<jusss> onlylove_: 没找就。。。
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 手动复制有什么不好？
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 你运行之后都比下文件变化就知道了
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 公钥是从私钥里提取出来的，公钥用来加密文件，私钥用来加密文件摘要做签名，我这么理解有错吗？
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 我这里0度
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 公钥私钥现在一般都是对称的, 无所谓谁公谁私其实
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: openssl,公钥不是私钥的一部分吗？你能用公钥去生成私钥？
<jusss> 一个随机数
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 没有谁是谁的一部分啊... 是一对儿
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 我要afk一会儿, 收拾一下鱼 腌一下
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 一个随机数，私钥任意时刻生成的公钥都是一定的，但公钥去生成私钥是不一定的，我又理解错啦？
<jusss> 哦
<onlylove_> 挂机都掉线，我……
<onlylove_> 我要给网管拍砖去！
<jusss> onlylove_: 同去同去
<ArchStacker> makefile里面如果有了.c到.o的隐含规则，有了.o到.out的隐含规则，有a.c，输入make a.out，为什么会报错？
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42580
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 诺基亚发布N1平板，售价1599元
<jusss> onlylove__: 拍了没？
<jusss> onlylove__: 不行就用手机的网吧，也用不了多少流量，一天能用1MB?
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: ...
<onlylove_> jusss: 手机屏太小，顾不过来那么多字
<onlylove_> jusss: 电脑看个log鼠标划一下就差不多了
<jusss> onlylove_: pppd或dhcp给电脑呀
<yunfan> onlylove_: 你一个工作流也要不了那么大屏
<jusss> onlylove_: 现在终端大小还是80x25呢
<jusss> 我现在因为重新做了系统，也用不了emacs了，
<onlylove_> jusss: 我电脑还得做别的，不能那么玩，如果单独irc好说
<jusss> onlylove_: 双网卡，不过我没用过
<onlylove_> 周围一堆孩子他妈……想勾搭都没得勾搭
<onlylove_> jusss: 双网卡要搞策略路由吧
<jusss> onlylove_: 多好，人妻
<onlylove_> jusss: 看片看多了吧你
<ZaMangHuo> onlylove_: 男孩女孩
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 人妻確實好
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 能帶着你玩
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 你還能學姿勢
<ZaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 下下下 https://archive.org/details/softwarelibrary_msdos_showcase
<jusss> onlylove_: 还能喝新鲜奶
<^k^> ⇪ fw: 取标题超时 execution expired
<gebjgd> jusss, 你經驗很豐富
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 奶源有質量保護
<onlylove> ZaMangHuo: 丧病
<ZaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 你咋还不走？
<WhatsGoingOn> ZaMangHuo: 本来要走, 不是现在要跑个测试嘛
<ZaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 那你啥时候走？
<WhatsGoingOn> ZaMangHuo: 装完系统就走
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 关于watch命令的一些问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467412 为什么执行命令watch -d top,显示的结果很奇怪，如下: Every 2.0s: top Wed Jan 7 17:55:17 2015 ^[?1h^=^[?25l^[H^[2J^(B^[mtop - 17:55:18 up 1:29, 2 users, load average: 0.25, 0.25, 0.27^(B^[m^[39;49m^(B^[m^[39;49m^[K Tasks:^(B^[m^[39;49m^[1m 211 ^(B^[
<^k^>  ─> m^[39;49mtotal,^(B^[m^[39;49m^[1m 1 ^(B^[m^[39;49mrunning,^(B^[m^[39;49m^[1m 210 ^(B^[m^[39;49msleeping,^(B^[m^[39; 49m^[1m 0 ^(B^[ …
<BuMangHuo> 你们今天能打开 www.gnu.org 么
<BuMangHuo> kk 呢
<BuMangHuo> 俩 bot 都不干活儿了
<ZaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1163766_2
<^k^> ZaMangHuo: ⇪ 老子名叫赵日天  2 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<ZaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 貌似真挂了
<BuMangHuo> ZaMangHuo: 现在好多人取名叫昊啊
<BuMangHuo> a 站的视频我就一直看不了，今天中午你发的那个都没打开
<ZaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 这可是镇站之宝啊
<BuMangHuo> b 站有不
<ZaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 貌似没有
<ZaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNzM4NjA0MTE2_type_99.html?f=441379336
<^k^> ZaMangHuo: ⇪ 取标题 403 Forbidden
<BuMangHuo> 居然在墙外
<BuMangHuo> ZaMangHuo: 代理打开了
<ZaMangHuo> BuMangHuo:gnu被墙了？
<ZaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 又用啥cdn了吧？
<BuMangHuo> ZaMangHuo: 不知道啊
<BuMangHuo> 我想下载个 iconv 来着
<BuMangHuo> 这什么啊，乱七八糟的
<BuMangHuo> ZaMangHuo: 浪费性格啊
<BuMangHuo> ZaMangHuo: 啊，我是说 a 站用代理打开了
<BuMangHuo> ZaMangHuo: gnu 不知道嘛情况
<ZaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: ...
<ZaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 网络封了a站吧
<BuMangHuo> gnu 是真挂了
<BuMangHuo> ZaMangHuo: 有可能
<BuMangHuo> nokia n1 真的来了？
<ZaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<BuMangHuo> ZaMangHuo: 考虑考虑，确实需要一个 pad
<BuMangHuo> 这货是冲着 ipad mini 来的？
<ZaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 没有山寨平板值吧？
<BuMangHuo> ZaMangHuo: 看起来是，为了个 nokia 的标签不知道值不值
<ZaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 逼格高
<BuMangHuo> ZaMangHuo: 啥点了你还不下班
<ZaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 这不是忙么
<ZaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你都下班了？
<BuMangHuo> 早下了
<BuMangHuo> 现在每天工作 1 小时，时薪涨了 8 倍，妥妥的
<ZaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: zan
<anti-unix> hellooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<maplebeats_> yooooooooooooooooooooooo
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M06/00/07/Cg-4V1I2mu6IdsC5AABcrNpMs5kAALq4gG94Q4AAFzE801.jpg 不就苹果嘛,哥也有
<FredYuan_> li
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-43-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 8 19:35:44 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<jzp113> 来个人聊聊天
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 辞职 : 经理:我真难以想象,如果我们公司没有你,我们的日子会变成什么样子。职员:经理,您太看重我了。经理:不过,从下星期一开始,你想试试,再见！职员:...
<jusss> onlylove: 玩了会dnf，什么神器史诗装备都没爆，气得我直接把游戏删了
<jusss> onlylove: qq也卸载了
<onlylove> jusss: ……
<jusss> onlylove: 开着win8就吃28%内存，果然省
<jusss> 4G内存
<jusss> win7吃40左右
<onlylove> jusss: 我记得win7开机也就800M啊
<onlylove> jusss: 40的话，都快2G了
<jusss> onlylove: 可能装东西多吧，忘了
<onlylove> jusss: 你装win8有毛用
<onlylove> jusss: 金山的渣渣服务器，这几天跪了好几次了
<jusss> onlylove: 。。。
<jusss> onlylove: win8比7好看
<onlylove> jusss: 7比8兼容性好
<onlylove> jusss: 还有，8貌似没有完美激活？
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> jusss: 我对没有完美激活的东西兴趣不大
<jusss> onlylove: 最近有人说公安部在买手机木马程序
<onlylove> jusss: 新闻有提到啊
<onlylove> jusss: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42576
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 温州公安局采购手机木马
<jusss> onlylove: 这几天据说gmail也被搞了，
<jusss> onlylove: 圣诞节后，gfw发新年大礼包了
<onlylove> jusss: 你刚知道？adam因为gmail的问题频道哭了好几天
<cherrot> onlylove, 我杂没见 adam 哭～
<jusss> onlylove: c社这种外企应该不用翻墙就能上外网呀，据说tx那道德水平低的就可以，再次鄙视tx
<GODDOG> hello
<jusss> cherrot: 鄙视你公司
<^k^> GODDOG:点点点. 22:12 新年快乐 : 41.07天 
<cherrot> jusss, 关我厂毛事啊。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 你厂都被喷漆了
<jusss> cherrot: 强烈建议你去举报你公司的黑幕
<onlylove> jusss: 像那个举报索尼PS4锁区的一样？
<cherrot> jusss, 什么黑幕
<cherrot> onlylove, lol~ 厂子大了 什么鸟都有
<onlylove> cherrot: 我支持你厂坚决不出LinuxQQ，就算出了也和当年那个一样
<cherrot> onlylove, 说白了就是不想为了linux客户端招人
<onlylove> cherrot: 不不不，厂子大了什么鸟都有，用户多了也一样
<onlylove> cherrot: 我不想linux用户里面混进一些奇怪的生物
<jzp113> 哎 还是搞个qq好啊
<jzp113> 我们同学都用qq传文件 我这linux根本混不下去啊
<cherrot> jzp113, wine 一个
<jusss> onlylove: cherrot 美女来了 http://snag.gy/BHakP.jpg
<onlylove> jzp113: 鱼唇，当初的linuxqq就不支持传文件
<jusss> 这身材，啧啧
<onlylove> jzp113: 你以为搞了就支持了？
<jzp113> 我搞了个三八
<jusss> 长腿 细腰
<cherrot> jusss, 发网图干什么
<jzp113> 我就搞不懂为什么用qq传文件。大家的思维还停留在原始人阶段
<cherrot> jzp113, 因为方便
<jusss> cherrot: 那发什么
<onlylove> jzp113: 确实方便，不过也方便了木马 cc cherrot
<cherrot> jzp113, 你用skype试试就知道p2p是多蛋疼了
<jusss> cherrot: 今天在twitter上追随imtxc大神Fo了另一个大神，各种好图
<GODDOG> 看了一个电影 感觉世界都不好了
<onlylove> cherrot: 快别提skype了，今天不知道是忘吃药还是咋着，差点被人在skype上骗了
<jzp113> skype?
<jzp113> 我加了好多外国妹子
<jzp113> 不过有时差 哎
<cherrot> onlylove, skype上很多机器人
<onlylove> cherrot: 不，我一同事，被盗号了
<onlylove> cherrot: 然后让网上购物付款的那种
<jzp113> 又是这骗术啊
<jzp113> 应该可以看出来啊
<onlylove> jzp113: 我最近不知道为啥连续两次，都是被别人喊停的
<jzp113> 我初中中过钓鱼
<jzp113> 骗了我100块那叫一个心疼啦
<onlylove> 大概智商不够了，虽然心里纳闷，但是还是会继续
<onlylove> 直到最后要动钱了，才明白
<jzp113> 我上网叫一个外国人帮我付款了下服务器 要了5美元
<jzp113> 就是在irc认识的，他也大方就帮我付款了
<jzp113> 那服务器必须要给钱才能激活优惠码
<onlylove> jzp113: 然后呢，你给他钱了么
<jzp113> 他没要了
<jzp113> 说算了 一个新西兰人 在python channel认识的
<kandu> jusss: 是东京的。本来不能进的一些日本站点能进了，不过 steam 上很多游戏不能买了。下个月打算切回美国
<jzp113> kandu 街头霸王打不打
<kandu> jzp113: 不会玩
<jzp113> kandu 简单 和拳皇差不多
<onlylove> kandu: 岛国很多网站封禁VPN的
<kandu> jzp113: 。。怎么会和拳皇差不多
<jzp113> kandu 比星际争霸好玩多了 上手快
<jzp113> 反正都是格斗类的游戏
<jusss> kandu: 速度怎么样呀
<onlylove> jzp113: 比拳皇差多了
<jusss> kandu: 美国的话，atlanta和fremont不错
<jzp113> 反正我蛮喜欢的
<kandu> jusss: 不知道，电信出口出问题了体现不出来
<kandu> jzp113: 街霸确实不错啊，拳皇就差多了
<jzp113> 在steam平台上
<jzp113> 可以和全世界人耍还是爽
<jzp113> kandu, 不过一般都是中国的 这游戏延迟高就不行了
<onlylove> kandu: 街霸是力量型的，拳皇是技巧性的
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 请帮我用python写一个程序。谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467413 data.txt中每一行一个数，行数随便。算出这些数的平均值m和标准差x,把那些小于m-3x的和大于m+3x的数去掉，改写了原文件。然后在剩下的数中重复上述过程，直到没有数去掉。 统计信息: 发表于 由 悬崖
<^k^>  ─> 勒马2011 — 2015-01-07 22:41
<kandu> jzp113: 嗯，最好还是用游戏机来打
<onlylove> kandu: 换句话说，拳皇的话，我操作好了，可以一套连续技打你到死，你还手的机会都没有
<jzp113> onlylove, 都是技巧的 只是画风的问题
<onlylove> kandu: 但是街霸不是这样
<onlylove> jzp113: 我玩了多少年街机，你逗我？
<onlylove> jzp113: capcom的游戏就像拳击，你揍我下，我再打你下
<jzp113> onlylove, 你玩的是拳皇97吧
<kandu> onlylove: 一个 ps, 一个美图秀秀。拳皇让手残也能体会爽的感觉啦 XD
<onlylove> jzp113: 从94到2K02
<jzp113> onlylove, 最新的你肯定连不死了
<jzp113> 拳皇现在出13了
<onlylove> jzp113: 克拉克，大门五郎，八神，好了我说完了
<onlylove> kandu: 错
<jzp113> 大门五郎难打
<onlylove> jzp113: 会玩的直接打你perfect好么
<jzp113> 近身流的人太难操作了
<onlylove> kandu: 我享受一套连续技到死的感觉，街霸没那种感觉
<jzp113> 额
<onlylove> kandu: 因为街霸的技能总结下，一个升龙，一个波
<jzp113> 街霸本来就不提倡一套到死的
<jzp113> 它有限制的，你连的越多到最多就是扣这么多血
<jzp113> 不过我喜欢街霸的人物
<onlylove> jzp113: 我原来玩街霸的时候，存N个必杀，然后把你打到残血，用必杀耗死
<onlylove> jzp113: 因为用必杀KO有额外加分
<jzp113> onlylove, 你看过拳皇的漫画吗？
<onlylove> jzp113: 不看
<jzp113> onlylove, 看看漫画更加有意思
<jzp113> onlylove, 当年陈国汗 和那猴子是对帅哥 从监狱逃出来的
<onlylove> jzp113: 而且KOF炫技的话，你可以一打三
<onlylove> jzp113: 街霸没那种感觉
<jzp113> onlylove, 回来没金家潘收服了后一个变胖了 一个变矮了
<jzp113> 模式不一样
<jzp113> 这么说铁拳还不是有人喜欢
<jzp113> 那打斗有人说真实 有人说无聊
<onlylove> jzp113: 铁拳不错啊，我比较喜欢namco的东西
<onlylove> jzp113: 南梦宫的铁拳和soul edge
 * jusss 从没玩过街机的路过，感觉一点听不懂你们在说什么
<onlylove> jusss: 你可以玩模拟器
<onlylove> jusss: 无限币的那种，街机当年花了不少钱买币
<onlylove> jusss: mame
<jzp113> 我昨天到游戏厅试了试铁拳 完全不会打
<jusss> onlylove: 我已经25了，玩不动了，玩游戏的18岁以后就不行了
<onlylove> jusss: 或者winkawaks那种
<onlylove> jzp113: 铁拳的问题在于，它的连续技是固定指令
<kandu> onlylove: 嗯，拳皇的话，业余娱乐下蛮好
<onlylove> jzp113: 只要你输出顺序没错不被打断就可以
<onlylove> kandu: 街霸才无聊，我当年街霸分数制霸三个街机厅
<kandu> onlylove: 嗯嗯
<onlylove> kandu: 但是KOF……嗯，我确实打不了高分
<jzp113> 你没参加combo的比赛可惜了啊
<kandu> onlylove: 竞技界，拳皇没地位。   http://baike.baidu.com/subview/606169/10130971.htm
<^k^> kandu: ⇪ Evo（北美格斗游戏比赛）_百度百科
<FJKong_> onlylove: namco小黄豹飘过
<onlylove> kandu: capcom的游戏，我喜欢恶魔骑士 cc jzp113
<jzp113> 恩 街霸统治的
<kandu> onlylove: 而且拳皇国内流行是因为 http://www.zhihu.com/question/26822332/answer/35814699
<^k^> kandu: ⇪ 如何看待《拳皇 97》在中国格斗游戏界的地位？ - 孟德尔的回答 - 知乎
<onlylove> kandu: 哦不，恶魔战士 cc jzp113
<jzp113> 还有个格斗也蛮炫的
<jzp113> 日本出的 我忘记名字了
<FJKong_> 还是铁拳最经典
<jzp113> 日本有个斗神叼啊
<jzp113> 梅原大吾
<FJKong_> 大确反名人
<jzp113> 怪了 我就搞不懂了 现在游戏咋都请外国人打广告了
<jzp113> 优酷那个外国人斗看烦了
<FJKong_> onlylove: 连续技不是固定指令啊 也有裁啊
<onlylove> FJKong_: 铁拳的是
<onlylove> kandu: 随意，但是拳皇打击感强无话可说
<onlylove> kandu: 特别是98
<jzp113> 拳皇落寞了
<jzp113> 越改越差了
<FJKong_> 连技一般是配浮空打 只有新手才是追求10连
<onlylove> kandu: 我玩过的街霸，包括EX和ZERO，打击感最好的，是街霸对战超级英雄
<FJKong_> 浮空打不完你也下不来
<kandu> onlylove: T_T  可惜我脑残啊，神经反应慢得什么格斗游戏都玩不了
<onlylove> FJKong_: 我浮空打死过人
<onlylove> FJKong_: 还用豹头摔死过人
<FJKong_> onlylove: 你用的啥
<onlylove> FJKong_: 浮空打死的是law？忘了
<onlylove> FJKong_: 反正就一次
<jzp113> onlylove, 你那多少钱一个币
<FJKong_> 铁拳几
<onlylove> jzp113: 一块4个
<onlylove> FJKong_: 3
<onlylove> FJKong_: 大概是，就是凌小雨是第一个角色那个
<FJKong_> 3就比较正常了 铁拳5 6 TT都没法一套弄死
<onlylove> FJKong_: 那时候就不玩了
<FJKong_> 保罗极光一个大都能秒了人 lol
<onlylove> FJKong_: 因为街机没落了，我又没钱买主机
<onlylove> FJKong_: 老实说，南梦宫的游戏比CAPCOM的耐玩，但是产量少
<jzp113> 哎 死在盗版上了
<onlylove> FJKong_: 所以我现在玩的是CAPCOM的恶魔战士
<onlylove> FJKong_: SNK的不怎么玩了
<jzp113> 可以联机玩吗？
<FJKong_> 反正铁拳在我心中形象就好比 war3在RTS中那个地位
<onlylove> jzp113: 可以
<FJKong_> 系统设定太复杂了
<onlylove> FJKong_: 其实capcom和snk都有打击感好的游戏和力量型的游戏，满足不同口味玩家 snk的力量型是侍魂系列 cc kandu  jzp113
<jzp113> steam平台？
<FJKong_> 想真正玩好除了熟记指令 还得记帧数 不下功夫不行
<jzp113> 我室友喜欢玩bt版本的97 本来要来还有心情玩的 现在斗不想打了
<jzp113> 帧数？
<jzp113> 记那个干嘛》
<FJKong_> 高级阶段
<FJKong_> 不知道帧数怎么打
<onlylove> 和capcom比，snk的BOSS太难了
<FJKong_> 对方的啥招多少帧 你用啥可以确反
<jzp113> 连目？
<jzp113> 哦 你说的游戏没刷过
<FJKong_> 啥招能抢 啥不能抢
<FJKong_> 复杂的一比
<kandu> FJKong_: 孔叔原来是格斗游戏前辈专家呀
<FJKong_> 专家算不上 反正从97年那会就开始玩铁拳
<FJKong_> 玩的不好 到现在豹子的巨人和零闪也就偶尔能出。。
<FJKong_> 我就等Tekken7了
<jzp113> 铁拳可以在pc上面玩吗？
<FJKong_> 可以
<onlylove> jzp113: 说白了，就是攻击判定，就是对方的攻击判定啥时候生效，你可以在他生效前瞬间搞破坏
<FJKong_> 模拟器加psp那个版本的iso 铁拳3代的iso也行
<onlylove> FJKong_: 记得当年PS2模拟器卡的一比
<FJKong_> 大学那会打累了war3打铁拳 打累了铁拳打cs 打累了cs玩仙剑
<FJKong_> onlylove: 现在的模拟器也需要好点的机器
<onlylove> FJKong_: 我大学那时候玩的是仙剑4
<FJKong_> 对对
<FJKong_> 仙剑四最经典了
<onlylove> FJKong_: 然后初中玩的仙剑柔情，再就是仙剑4，恰好仙剑最好的两版都玩过
<FJKong_> 仙剑五发售那天我都没去上班 直接跑中关村买去了
<FJKong_> 都加价 最后找了一个人少的地方买到的
<onlylove> FJKong_: 然后肠子都悔青了吧？
<onlylove> FJKong_: 我赚钱少，怕遇到坑，都是别人说好玩的游戏才去买
<FJKong_> 也没有 最好也通关完了
<onlylove> FJKong_: 我玩过的，大概最全的就是伊苏系列
<FJKong_> 再后面那个版本打了一半就没继续玩了
<FJKong_> 谁玩仙剑 我这还有光盘
<FJKong_> yeah
<Howdoudo> FJKong_: ...
<MeaCu1pa1> ...
<Howdoudo> MeaCu1pa1:  果然人外有人。
<MeaCu1pa1> 日系RPG我无爱
<FJKong_> 说实话啊 在ios软件出来之前 花钱买正版玩的只有仙剑了
 * Howdoudo 今天觉得。一生都悲
<FJKong_> 我感觉太亏欠暴雪了 war3玩了十多年都没给钱
<MeaCu1pa1> war3是啥
 * Howdoudo 说实在的在给开源软件的钱是非开源软件的百倍了。。。
<MeaCu1pa1> 哦 warcraft
<FJKong_> 魔兽争霸啊
 * MeaCu1pa1 对RTS无爱
 * Howdoudo 爱 RTS
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 伊苏的剧情不错啊
<MeaCu1pa1> Blizzard 程序烂
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 我还是比较喜欢falcom这个厂商的
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 我不care剧情
 * Howdoudo 喜欢拉着一队一队坦克扫地图
<FJKong_> sky ted 都认识吧
<FJKong_> infi
 * Howdoudo 拉着浩浩荡荡上百个机器人+移动炸弹的队伍去灭对手
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 剧情是通过限制玩家行为和思想来铺开的，我不喜欢被限制...
<kandu> FJKong_: 我高中时刚玩 sc 就入典藏版了。跑遍那个区就那家店有，而且是最后一份
<Howdoudo> 都不认识，只是见过一个叫 magicyang的抄了无数我的战法
<FJKong_> Howdoudo: 原来吹风是magicyang学的你啊
<Howdoudo> FJKong_: 嗯。
<MeaCu1pa1> RTS 没有代入感...又要动脑，没意思
<FJKong_> Howdoudo: 吹风鼻祖在此啊
 * MeaCu1pa1 脑子不好使
<onlylove> 一队一队坦克？
<Howdoudo> MeaCu1pa1:  玩横扫千军，跟着大怪兽
<onlylove> 星际？
<Howdoudo> onlylove:  横扫千军系的
<Howdoudo> TA系的游戏
<MeaCu1pa1> Howdoudo: 你别说 横扫千军是我玩过的最牛的RTS
<onlylove> Howdoudo: 额，不知道，我玩的日系游戏居多，啥无双系列的
<MeaCu1pa1> Howdoudo: 不过还是麻烦，偶还是喜欢玩FPS或者RPG...
<onlylove> Howdoudo: 不得不承认，一骑当千的感觉真不错
<Howdoudo> onlylove: 我就知道横扫系能快速出快速死，同时维护战场上数百坦克
<MeaCu1pa1> 发觉国人喜欢FPS的不多
<MeaCu1pa1> 可能是早年硬件差
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 我玩CS都是被打的手，三角洲也是
<FJKong_> 重返德军司令部
<Howdoudo> MeaCu1pa1: 所以玩横扫系的改版游戏，8vs8 6vs6 还是挺爽的。
<Howdoudo> MeaCu1pa1: 当然，累。
 * Howdoudo 玩 CS 是绝对被打的手。
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 呵呵
<FJKong_> 狙击手
<metalbrick> FPS容易腻味
<MeaCu1pa1> 国人喜欢狙击...不好
<MeaCu1pa1> metalbrick: 与人斗其乐无穷
<Howdoudo> onlylove:  CS是非移动系的。角色移动速度大概是所有流行FPS - 我和 Meaculpa说的中最慢的。
<MeaCu1pa1> FJKong_: ET相当好玩
<metalbrick> 可以连续10个小时玩RPG和RTS
<MeaCu1pa1> FJKong_: 我到现在还玩
<onlylove> FJKong_: 我最喜欢的是拿着MP5冲，啥M4和AK弱爆了
<onlylove> FJKong_: 偶尔拿AWP，可惜不知道蹲那里
<Howdoudo> MeaCu1pa1:  玩装甲系的也没几个
<FJKong_> 为啥买xbox360 就是听人说手柄适合打fps
<metalbrick> FPS两个小时就要头晕反胃了
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: CS 节奏太慢，是马桶上的游戏
<Howdoudo> MeaCu1pa1: 玩空战的也没多少
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: Quake, Unreal才是正道
 * Howdoudo 可以连续24小时RTS
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 虚幻竞技场玩不来啊……
<FJKong_> suse是quake天堂啊
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 且又跨平台
<Howdoudo> onlylove:  试试 Tribes 系。更玩不来，大家都在天上飞
<metalbrick> 大学一个同学可以24小时玩模拟飞行
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 我FPS造诣也不咋的，主要还是脑子笨
<metalbrick> 我把他当神膜拜
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: FPS的脑力，是在强对抗中计算和记忆，远超RTS
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: RTS的对抗没有压迫感
<Howdoudo> onlylove MeaCu1pa1  国内就没流行过 Tribes 那种有飞行包的。
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 我还是玩飞行射击去吧……
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: FPS 的每次打击都会反馈
<MeaCu1pa1> Howdoudo: 有段时间Planet Side还不错
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: fps需要背地图，我这种路痴真心玩不来
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 脑子不好使，哎
<Howdoudo> MeaCu1pa1: 对呀，要放松呀~ ，除非你是连续操作多个炸弹规避导弹
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 路痴这种没救的，其他的都好说，甩狙闪镜都练过的
<Howdoudo> MeaCu1pa1:  玩 zero-k 的时候我发明了一队奇怪战法。 比如 箱子后面躲炸弹。
<MeaCu1pa1> Howdoudo: 不是操作的问题，是你要在快速移动，高对抗的过程中记忆那些血啊盔甲的刷新时间，仔细听敌人吃了哪些，
<FJKong_> 下一步是不是该讨论一下 重口味系列 比如生化危机这种
<MeaCu1pa1> CS， 狙击这种，太 不激烈了
<FJKong_> 丧尸系列
<Howdoudo> 抛箱子侦查
<Howdoudo> MeaCu1pa1: 。。。这其实蛮无聊的。。。
<onlylove> FJKong_: 生化好玩啊，不过我记得SEGA有个射击，是死亡之屋还是啥的，超难
<MeaCu1pa1> Howdoudo: 比如一个地图 有各种东西可以吃，每样的刷新时间12秒到35秒不等，一旦被吃了，timer reset, 你要记忆，计算，然后还要杀敌
<Howdoudo> FJKong_: 重口味的？你说的那些算？
<Howdoudo> MeaCu1pa1: 对啊。。。确实蛮无聊的。。。
<MeaCu1pa1> 生化危机？ 第三人称重口味个毛
<MeaCu1pa1> 没代入感
<FJKong_> 生化危机我只通关过4 和 5
<Howdoudo> MeaCu1pa1: 就像现在总是要计算技能冷却时间一样。
<MeaCu1pa1> 纯粹难操作
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 我记得生化可以切第一人称来着？
<MeaCu1pa1> Howdoudo: 对，但是RTS的冷却时间是非对抗的计算，FPS是边打的热血沸腾边计算
<FJKong_> 碰到电锯男追着你跑 那种感觉在半夜还是很刺激的啊
<Howdoudo> FJKong_: 要恐怖 Penumbra: Overture 这样的。
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 没用的，那种鬼子游戏，一大帮美工就是在花女主大腿，第一人称没市场
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 侧重点问题，所以都是第三人称
<Howdoudo> FJKong_: 。你敢玩玩那些第一人称恐怖游戏么。。。
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 所以我从没觉得鬼子有游戏恐怖
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 生化的女主不怎么好看
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 比起古墓的劳拉，差远了
<FJKong_> Howdoudo: 没玩过你说的这
 * MeaCu1pa1 不说了，上床去摸我家女主
<MeaCu1pa1> A 片小时候看得太早，对日系游戏都没感觉了...
<Howdoudo> MeaCu1pa1: 。。。
 * Howdoudo 好久没摸女生了。。。
 * MeaCu1pa1 果然又把话题拉到深夜题材
<MeaCu1pa1> 好久不来irc
<FJKong_> 难得今天游戏专场
<MeaCu1pa1> Linux游戏多，网游多，FPS多
<MeaCu1pa1> 很和我胃口
<MeaCu1pa1> 多年前曾月砸50$ 在linux网游
<FJKong_> orz
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 我知道FPS多，网游这个不知道
<MeaCu1pa1> 就是alsa和oss太烂
<MeaCu1pa1> 音效很挫，也不能边玩边听音乐
<jzp113> 我一直觉得盟军敢死队是个好游戏
<MeaCu1pa1> 从没觉得，那游戏好傻
<jzp113> 可惜后来改3d了反而不好玩了
<MeaCu1pa1> 就是找到一个最佳方案
<MeaCu1pa1> 很无聊啊
<jzp113> 你不感觉操作那些人蛮有意思吗
<MeaCu1pa1> 没觉得，没变化，没变数
<jzp113> 一人一个慢慢杀我德国兵
<MeaCu1pa1> 杀人只是手段不是目的...
<jzp113> 看他们视觉的盲区什么的
<jzp113> 我就喜欢把所有的人杀我来完成任务
<jzp113> 后来他们还到东南亚战场了
<jzp113> 杀日本兵去了
<FJKong_> 推荐你玩 狙击手幽灵战士
<FJKong_> 慢慢杀 一个一个来
<jzp113> 哦 那个我玩了
<jzp113> 我玩成cod的效果了
<onlylove> jzp113: 强烈推荐无双系列啊
<onlylove> jzp113: 三国无双什么的，最不缺的就是小兵
<jzp113> 恩 三国志也不错
<FJKong_> 那强烈推荐dota 30秒一波小兵。。。。
<jzp113> 大航海家其实我也蛮喜欢的
 * onlylove 睡觉去
<onlylove> 想下再过几天要开始挖新坑，好激动
<onlylove> 终于不用填现在这个坑了
<jusss> hi guys
<jusss> 有人    吗
<jusss> MeaCu1pa1: long time no see
<Howdoudo> FJKong_: 玩 Running with Rifles
<Howdoudo> MeaCu1pa1:  Running with Rifles 也是适合你耍耍的游戏
<jusss> 没人了吗
<jusss> 大家都睡了？
<jusss> gebjgd: alvin_rxg bla
<jusss> knownbad: bla
<stardiviner> jusss: ????
<jusss> stardiviner: 好安静，想找人聊会
<stardiviner> jusss: 我陪你
<jusss> stardiviner: 你有什么密码生成规则没
<stardiviner> jusss: 网上搜索应该有把，lastpass也可以阿
<stardiviner> jusss: 你具体是之什么？
<jusss> stardiviner: 密码太多记不住，想用一个生成规则帮助记忆
<metalbrick> jusss: 最简单的规则，把域名插空填到原来的密码里面就可以了
<jusss> metalbrick: 咱俩想一块去了，
<jusss> metalbrick: 你是女的吗？赶快做我女盆友吧
<jusss> metalbrick: 咱俩总能想一块去
<metalbrick> 如果觉得不够复杂你就把左右手往键盘右侧移一个位置
<metalbrick> ←_← 直男
<jusss> metalbrick: 还可以把域名进行base64或rot13当密码
<stardiviner> jusss: 有这方面的博客文章，我看过忘记了，搜索下就有
<jusss> metalbrick: 你在哪个城市生活？
<metalbrick> 可以人肉base64么。。。。。
<metalbrick> 大长沙
<jusss> metalbrick: 你和ee在一个地方
<stardiviner> openssl 取randam？
<jusss> 你是在说白天的对话？
<jusss> 还是现在这个？
<jusss> metalbrick: 不是有base64这个程序吗？不用人肉
<jusss> metalbrick: 不过还是容易被人看出来
<metalbrick> jusss: 不如你去钻研一下人肉base64大法，看个32x32的图片然后心算出来编码，然后就可以去参加最强大脑了
<metalbrick> 秒杀一切对手没问题
<jusss> metalbrick: 要想一个即使有很多相同字母但在位置不同生成的也不一样而且不是通用的编码不容易被看出来，要不人家知道你的密码生成规则了，你全部密码都被知道了
<gebjgd> jusss, 蛋疼？
<gebjgd> 下班
<FJKong_> 德国几点了
<metalbrick> 这种事情还是靠软件吧，现在移动设备用得这么多，到时候输个密码还要开电脑算
<jusss> FJKong_: 减6个小时
<metalbrick> 简直因噎废食
<sinxccc> jusss: 觉得用个自己熟悉的替换码表应该就行了
<jusss> 天朝 德国 美国 好像是差 6 12
<sinxccc> jusss: 美国时区不止一个
<FJKong_> jusss: 换成莫斯码
<jusss> sinxccc: 嗯，好多电影电视里都是用一本书加密的
<sinxccc> jusss: 如果就是给密码做替换自己弄个小纸片或者几句诗就行了
<jusss> FJKong_: 莫斯码…换成二进制怎么样呀
<jusss> sinxccc: 英文诗没学过一首…
<metalbrick> 中文也可以，比如cmbjx，ccwtn
<jusss> 比如有2个密码 access 和aceless 要求生成的密码不能有相同重复片段
<FJKong_> jusss: 我教你 啊 白云 我是黑土 来到你门前请你睁开眼 看我多可怜
<jusss> access和aceless前2位相同ac，按你们那会生成一样的
<jusss> ess三位也一样，也会相同
<Howdoudo> FJKong_: 在北京经常见到女强人的演讲。真实的女强人。都是不婚的吧。
<Howdoudo>   算了。好奇怪的~
<jusss> FJKong_: 你是东北那旮旯的？
<FJKong_> jusss: 大城市 铁岭
<metalbrick> jusss: 平方之后再加密
<jusss> FJKong_: 没听过…和大兴安岭有关系没
<jusss> metalbrick: 怎么平方
<metalbrick> jusss: 转成ASCII码？
<metalbrick> 或者a=01,b=02都可以吧
<jusss> metalbrick: 这样access和aceless相同部位还是一样呀
<metalbrick> jusss: 平方之后怎么会一样？
<alvin_rxg> http://passwordsgenerator.net/
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 取标题 403 Forbidden
<jusss> metalbrick: 你把单个字符转ascci平方后相同字符还是相同吧，
<alvin_rxg> (access)^2  (acceless=^2
<alvin_rxg> (access)^2  (acceless)^2
<metalbrick> 1234^2=1522756  123654^2=15268062096
<metalbrick> 好像前面几位还是有点相似
<metalbrick> 是有点问题
<alvin_rxg> (((...)^2)^3)^4
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你人机合一了
<jusss> access
<jusss> aceless
<isaac_> 累死我了，跟老外朋友聊辛苦打E文半天，终于搞明白原来有cn频道啊
<isaac_> 这里有活着的么？
<alvin_rxg> 没有
<isaac_> 都是死人啊
<isaac_> 5555555555555
<isaac_> 看来国人没怎么用ubuntu
<sig> 2^2^2^2^... = ?
<sig> 错了 :D  应该是  x^x^x^... = 2
<knownbad> .
<sinxccc> isaac_: 不过这是我知道的唯一一个平时还有人类活动的中文频道了
#ubuntu-cn 2015-01-08
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 论坛被黑了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467517 如题,进来吓一跳 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2015-01-08 8:00
<Ukari> 这是啥，好像没被黑啊
<kaio> ..
 * lainme U坛又被广告填满了
<lainme> sinxccc: archlinux-cn也有不少人
<sinxccc> lainme: 哦？看看去……
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M08/00/08/Cg-4WFI2rTuIH9QOAAE71dKel8UAALrIAH8aoQAATvt405.jpg 我说哥们你这媚眼抛,太迷人了
<onlylove> 我说这几天网络不好，我司在招聘网工
<onlylove> HowIsItGoing: CCIE蛙，你来不
<onlylove> http://www.techug.com/cbsi-sell-zol
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 传中关村在线被CBSi低价甩卖 IT网站还有前途吗？ | 程序师
<yunfan> onlylove: 中关村在线的价格从来都比淘宝高太多  本来就没啥价值
<HowIsItGoing> onlylove: 啥？
<onlylove__> 我擦，能玩不了还
<onlylove__> 我要把freenode的24个服务器挨个记下来？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: ...... 你厂别人都不用网络？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 掉成这样没人管？
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 用，她们不用irc
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 而且大都是在内网测试
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 她们也不下载东西
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 今天比前两天强了点
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 哦，你这里只是 irc 断啊？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 那就没辙了
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 不只是irc断，下载不正常
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 但是我司本身有网络限制，
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 而且要命的是，浏览网页没问题
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 所以……
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 大部分人是觉察不到的
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 转推的时候可以回复那个是在浏览器里面用插件还是手机客户端啊
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: .....
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 连个 vpn 吧
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • Ubuntu12.04桌面版如何禁止U盘自动挂载？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467520 搜索了很多，大部分都采用如下方法： 在终端输入： gconf-editor 在出来的界面中依次找到： /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount_open 这两个选项，把勾勾去掉就可以
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 我已经有买vps的想法了
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 我用的那个一年 10 刀的还靠谱
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 虽然是 openvz
<onlylove_> 逗我……
 * kingbo 啥时候大陆的带宽上行和下行才能对等啊...
 * kingbo 每天用家里200k的上行代理上网就是渣!
<roylez_> kingbo: 渣，翻墙出去自然对等了
<onlylove> kingbo: adsl决定了上下行不对等
<onlylove> roylez: 国外ADSL也是不对等的吧
<kingbo> roylez: 翻墙出去了也只是在国外线路对等吧，在国内不是还要被卡么？
<tryit> 用了一个日本的vpn服务器，google的速度和baidu一样了
<tryit> 720p youtube很流畅
<roylez> onlylove: ADSL我不清楚，为啥你不能用光纤
<kingbo> tryit: 多少钱的？
<roylez> tryit: linode....
<onlylove> roylez: 电信不给
<tryit> kingbo, 一年100多
<kingbo> onlylove: 光纤pppoe也是adsl模式吧？
<roylez> onlylove: 我也是ADSL，上传好像是50K？下载10M，擦
<kingbo> tryit: 酷
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove: 电信很给力啊...
<tryit> roylez, 呵呵，不是
<onlylove> kingbo: 应该不是
<roylez> onlylove: 上传500K？
 * WhatsGoingOn bt下载速度2.7MB/s 上传速度1.7MB/s
<WhatsGoingOn> kingbo: 是, 现在的家用光纤都是adsl.
<onlylove> kingbo: pppoe只是在ethernet上的ppp拨号技术
<kingbo> WhatsGoingOn: 诱惑啊
<tryit> WhatsGoingOn, ...帅呆了
<kingbo> onlylove: 可我家里就是光纤pppoe模式啊
<WhatsGoingOn> tryit: 但是访问外网很慢...
<kingbo> onlylove: 上行记得最高150k
<tryit> WhatsGoingOn, 外网是指google facebook?
<WhatsGoingOn> tryit: 比如访问我的vps, 在公司很快, 在家就慢
<tryit> WhatsGoingOn, 哦，晓得了
<kingbo> WhatsGoingOn: 公司的上行不受限家里被限制？
<kingbo> 有过ssh的vpn么？单位只有http/ssh出口，直接vpn不行
<WhatsGoingOn> kingbo: 我家上行也有1.7MB的实际上传速度啊
<WhatsGoingOn> kingbo: 不知道为啥.
<kingbo> WhatsGoingOn: 你网真牛
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 嘛回复？ 截个图看看
<WhatsGoingOn> kingbo: ... .. 但是用起来不觉得快啊
<kingbo> WhatsGoingOn: 不会吧？
<WhatsGoingOn> kingbo:
<WhatsGoingOn> kingbo: 确实不快.
<kingbo> WhatsGoingOn: 机器问题？
<WhatsGoingOn> kingbo: 不会吧
<kandu> WhatsGoingOn: 喝功夫茶要准备很久么？
<WhatsGoingOn> kandu: 不晓得啊...
<kandu> WhatsGoingOn: 你在广州那边呆过。。
<kandu> WhatsGoingOn: 喝茶要预约不？
<onlylove_> kandu: 我就知道功夫茶要喝很久
<onlylove_> kandu: 准备不清楚
<kingbo> kandu: 好象喝啥茶都要时间
 * kandu 还没喝过，求前辈传授经验
<tryit> kandu, 要喝自己喝……千万别被请去
<tryit> kandu, :)
<WhatsGoingOn> kandu: 早茶就不用
<WhatsGoingOn> kandu: 功夫茶我没喝过啊
<kandu> tryit: 为啥呢?
<kingbo> kandu: 有钱人喝心情，没钱人喝味道
<tryit> kandu, ……
<kandu> tryit: ..详述下？
<onlylove_> kandu: 喝茶规矩多
<tryit> kandu, 当官的才有那待遇～
<isaac_> 有人知道gambas3这个软件么
<isaac_> 谁用过？
<sjd> ...
<tryit> kandu, 呵呵，开了个玩笑
<kandu> onlylove_, tryit: o_O
<sjd_zeus> l
<sjd_zeus> test
<^k^> sjd_zeus:点点点. 11:13 新年快乐 : 40.53天 
<isaac_> 居然没有人用过gambas
<isaac_> 好忧伤
<isaac_> 国人就没有几个Linux精英么
<ShaMangHuo> isaac_: 还真是
<ShaMangHuo> isaac_: 大多是都是用着装B
<isaac_> 我晕
<isaac_> 难怪#ubuntu频道人家嫌弃我
<isaac_> 他说中国的别在这里说，出去 到 #ubuntu-cn去说
<isaac_> 55555555555555
<isaac_> 我来ubuntu-cn 发现一片死寂
<kingbo> isaac_: 你到那说中文来着？
<isaac_> 说英文，没说中文
<kingbo> 是不是你英文说成中文了？哈哈
<isaac_> 上面那句话是我直译人家的意思
<onlylove__> 不知道gambas3就是装逼了？呵呵
<isaac_> 你们知道不
<isaac_> gambas3
<onlylove__> isaac_: 自己在别人频道不懂规矩，被人嫌弃了活该
<ShaMangHuo> isaac_: 不知道，我是典型的装B用户
<kingbo> isaac_: 俺不用B的，只用C
<isaac_> 哪里有好的关于gambas3的相关教程什么的，最好有个聊天频道，好求助高人
<ShaMangHuo> isaac_:一般高人我知道的都是自己搞定
<ShaMangHuo> isaac_: 一般不问别人，浪费性格
<onlylove> ShaMangHuo: 你还装啊，你装吧，你让新浪搜狐那些所谓的运维怎么办，人才是真正的装逼用户好么
<onlylove> ShaMangHuo: 不过从你用go来看，确实够装
<ShaMangHuo> onlylove: 那必须，用的都是够浪
<isaac_> 好吧唉，看来国人难求啊，换个名字求国外那群汉子比较实在
<tryit> isaac_, google好吧
<isaac_> 人家对技术求之若渴呢
<isaac_> 天天都是满满的人
<isaac_> 只不过我E文很烂唉
<ShaMangHuo> isaac_: 对啊，像我这种装B用户都只能在中文频道里天天吹水
<isaac_> 我晕
<onlylove_> ShaMangHuo: 装逼用户，我问你，我这网你可有办法解决
<ShaMangHuo> onlylove_: 换电脑
<onlylove_> ShaMangHuo: 我换了好几台了
<onlylove_> ShaMangHuo: 准确点说，其实我就俩
<ShaMangHuo> onlylove_: 无线？
<onlylove_> ShaMangHuo: 怎么可能
<ShaMangHuo> onlylove_: 有线还能掉成这个样子？
<onlylove_> ShaMangHuo: 是的
<ShaMangHuo> onlylove_: 公司内部有人中病毒了吧？
<isaac_> 很好，接着掉
<onlylove_> isaac_: 我倒是学过BASIC，本来想帮你的，呵呵
<onlylove_> isaac_: 自己研究去吧
<isaac_> 为什么呀
<isaac_> 能帮我就拜托一下嘛
<isaac_> gambas 我碰到的问题是，我写了一个软件，本机下调试很正常，但是把deb包挪到另一台电脑上，如果单纯装那个软件会不能用，但是在那台机器上也装gambas的话就能用，怎么破？
<ShaMangHuo> isaac_: 这么困难和复杂的问题...
<isaac_> 这对你们来说应该不难解决吧？
<onlylove> 喵的，我觉得不给IT拍几块砖头，他们是不肯好好干活了
<sjd_zeus> hi
<lainme> isaac_: 显示的什么？是不是链接的动态库版本不一样
<kingbo> isaac_: 你那个怎么都象差gambass的独立库
<BuMangHuo> cherrot 现在叫什么
<kandu> isaac_: control 文件里面写 depends 条目 gambas。 这样可行么?
<onlylove> kandu: 别捣乱，他那明显是缺库
<onlylove> kandu: 你装个windows软件，然后捎带着装个VS，靠谱么
<kandu> onlylove: 不靠谱
 * sjd_zeus 好久没冒泡了，冒个泡
<kandu> onlylove: 不过 repo 里面有个 gambas-runtime 包
<onlylove> kandu: 那你让他依赖里面写上gambas-runtime不就行了吗
<kingbo> sjd_zeus: 鱼吐泡，人吐水...
<onlylove> kandu: 写gambas几个意思
<kandu> onlylove: 哦，查具体哪个包这种体力活我就不干了。只提示下 control 里面写咯
<ShaMangHuo> kandu:赞
<kingbo> onlylove: 你说的是deb打包加依赖？
<kingbo> onlylove: 没做过打包...
<onlylove_> kingbo: 我不管那货的事情
<kingbo> onlylove_: 哈哈，你小激动啊
<onlylove_> kingbo: 我掉线有人叫好，私下认为，对陌生人落井下石的人，人品通常有问题，我不喜欢帮人品有问题的人
<kingbo> onlylove_: 不过你已经帮了...
<DeepBlueTree> 显示的是gb.lock ....什么什么的
<DeepBlueTree> 谁愿意帮忙测试一下，我发deb包给你们
<lainme> DeepBlueTree: 发一下终端输出吧，用pastebin什么的。软件本身的问题我也不懂
<DeepBlueTree> onlylove help me test the program
<metalbrick>   
<DeepBlueTree> 不对搞错
<DeepBlueTree> 说中文。。。。
<DeepBlueTree> onlylove帮我看看谢谢
<DeepBlueTree> 接收一下帮我装装看神马问题
<ShaMangHuo> DeepBlueTree: onlylove 是第三人称单数，应该用helps
<DeepBlueTree> 谁肯帮我测试一下
<WhatsGoingOn> ShaMangHuo: ...
<ShaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 请叫我英语帝
<sjd_zeus> ...
<DeepBlueTree> <ShaMangHuo>英文帝啊，大神啊，拜托帮我测试一下我这软件安装问题
<DeepBlueTree> 我发deb给你
<WhatsGoingOn> DeepBlueTree: 你先把你的报错贴上来啊
<WhatsGoingOn> DeepBlueTree: 先看看报什么错
<ShaMangHuo> DeepBlueTree:不懂啊...我也就高中英语学得还行
<DeepBlueTree> 我现在装了gambas3，除非卸载gambas3
<DeepBlueTree> 我怕卸载会引起其他软件关联包丢失，所以还是发deb大家帮忙装装看
<WhatsGoingOn> DeepBlueTree: 你先把你的报错贴上来啊
<DeepBlueTree> 安装的时候就会碰到那个问题了
<WhatsGoingOn> DeepBlueTree: 你遇到的错误提示,发上来
<onlylove__> 自己装干净的虚拟机测试啊
<DeepBlueTree> 报错就是说gb.lock 错误
<DeepBlueTree> 。。。。
<DeepBlueTree> 我不是虚拟系统，我装的是真机
<DeepBlueTree> 我机器上不装windows的
<DeepBlueTree> 拜托帮忙一下嘛
<WhatsGoingOn> DeepBlueTree: 完整的报错信息.
<WhatsGoingOn> DeepBlueTree: 贴上来
<WhatsGoingOn> DeepBlueTree: 你连个报错信息都不肯贴上来, 别人凭什么花费自己的时间帮你?
<DeepBlueTree> 不是不贴，而是我需要重新卸载gambas3然后再装这个软件才会出提示
<DeepBlueTree> 可我不想卸载gambas3
<DeepBlueTree> 卸载的话会带来其他依赖包可能丢失的风险
<ShaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 你也真是闲...赶紧去改timeout
<WhatsGoingOn> ShaMangHuo: 等我先喘口气
<DeepBlueTree> <WhatsGoingOn>我不是发文件给你嘛，接收一下装来测试的时候你就能看到完整的错误了
<WhatsGoingOn> ShaMangHuo: http://golang.org/src/net/dial.go?s=4357:4435#L138  这个?
<^k^> ⇪ fw: 取标题超时 execution expired
<ShaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 对
<DeepBlueTree> <ShaMangHuo>能帮我不？
<ShaMangHuo> DeepBlueTree:不懂啊...我也就高中英语学得还行
<DeepBlueTree> 只是安装软件，又用不到什么E文
<WhatsGoingOn> ShaMangHuo: 这个dialtimeout怎么看怎么是握手的时候限定timeout.
<sjd_zeus> 请问irssi彩色文本显示的插件叫什么名字呢
<ShaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 对啊，server我listen了客户端不dial不会accept就不会
<ShaMangHuo> 开socket了
<DeepBlueTree> 你们貌似在讲3次握手？
<WhatsGoingOn> ShaMangHuo: close-wait的都是已经建立好了的啊
<WhatsGoingOn> ShaMangHuo: 不过一方已经close了, 另外一方还没有close吧
<WhatsGoingOn> ShaMangHuo: 现在是要设定个时间, 然close-wait的能自己关掉吧?
<ShaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: http://www.tcpipguide.com/free/diagrams/tcpclose.png
<^k^> ShaMangHuo: ⇪ image/png
<WhatsGoingOn> ShaMangHuo: 我知道
<ShaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 看timewait
<ShaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 左边这个
<DeepBlueTree> 老大们在聊什么
<WhatsGoingOn> ShaMangHuo: 这个timewait对server端有影响?
 * KEVIN-YING-00 各位有用过zabbix吗，怎么批量disable trigger？
<ShaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 哦，我明白你的问题了
<ShaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我想错了。。
<ShaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我想想啊
<WhatsGoingOn> ShaMangHuo: 对, 我的意思是, 现在需要让server端在等不到ack #2的时候, 过段时间也能自动终止这个connection.
<ShaMangHuo> KEVIN-YING-00:需要api？
<ShaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: net.ipv4.tcp_keepalive_time = 120
<ShaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn:但我总觉得这个不应该改
<ShaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: close-wait的状态太多我觉得还是程序的问题？
<WhatsGoingOn> ShaMangHuo: 能不能改还不一定
<ShaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: s/?/!
<WhatsGoingOn> ShaMangHuo: shadowsocks也有很多close-wait的
<ShaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 对啊，还是程序的问题啊
<WhatsGoingOn> /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_keepalive_time   当keepalive起用的时候，TCP发送keepalive消息的频度。缺省是2小时。
<WhatsGoingOn> 心跳? 两小时一次?
<ShaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: g改改改
<ShaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: /proc/sys/net/ipv4 下有一系列timeout
<WhatsGoingOn> 我没权限啊
<WhatsGoingOn> ShaMangHuo: 我是root都改不了
<ShaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 不知道了
<WhatsGoingOn> ShaMangHuo: 还是从程序入手吧
<ShaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 这才是正道
<DeepBlueTree> <WhatsGoingOn>好偏心，只帮shaMangHuo
<DeepBlueTree> 555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555
<ShaMangHuo> DeepBlueTree:不懂啊...我也就高中英语学得还行
<XiaMangHuo> happyaron: 壕蓉蓉，esxi可以把guest image放到启动esxi的那块磁盘上嘛？
<ShaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 下起来，约起来 http://www.dsbbm.com/
<^k^> ShaMangHuo: ⇪ 大叔帮帮忙
<XiaMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 卧槽，这个太没节操了
<ShaMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 正在下载中
<ShaMangHuo> XiaMangHuo:盛京有啥艺术学校出名的？
<XiaMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 沈音/鲁美
<WhatsGoingOn> 这就是援助交际啊
<ShaMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 鲁美在盛京？
<XiaMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: .
<ShaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 说了约起来啊
<ShaMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 为啥叫鲁美？不在山东？
<XiaMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 鲁迅美术学院
<XiaMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 跟山东那个鲁没关系
<ShaMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 那还不赶紧下一个约起来
 * WhatsGoingOn 怀念大学城, 广外/星海/华师/广美
<WhatsGoingOn> ShaMangHuo: 你说的是鲁美, 他们说的是撸妹
<WhatsGoingOn> ShaMangHuo: 一个在山东. 一个在...
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 一个在微软？
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: lol~
<onlylove> 掉烦了，服务器都换了好几个了
<jzp113> 鲁迅美术学院?
<jzp113> 在我们学校旁边
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42593
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国多家校园P2P共享网址关闭
<jzp113> 哎 六维空间没有了
<jzp113> 伤心
 * lainme 有问必答君的帖数子都超过我了
<yunfan> NewCliCker_: 很好 介绍他们用 i2p/freenet
<onlylove_> lainme: 那个弯弯的p开头的同学？
<lainme> onlylove_: 是啊。吓死了，强大
<onlylove_> lainme: 那个同学有些问题回答的不怎么靠谱啊
<yunfan> ssh chat.shazow.net  onlylove_  这个走ssh的聊天室好玩  cc kandu duyue
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* shazow/ssh-chat · GitHub (@ github.com *FROM* shazow.net)
<lainme> onlylove_: 但是其他人都懒于去回答了
<onlylove_> lainme: 有些问题我真不知道，我就一IT，而且很久没环境了
<onlylove_> lainme: 桌面上那些稀奇古怪的问题，经常下次更新就修复了，天知道咋回事
<onlylove_> lainme: 有问必答君有个好处就是不挑问题，我经常忽略那些比较初级的和看起来像伸手党的
<lainme> onlylove_: 我都不怎么去论坛了
<onlylove_> 1.3年中到大型企业网和数据中心基础网络运维经验;
<onlylove_> 2.具备CCNP、 CCIE 能力，侧重数据中心核心网络解决方案，有负载均衡设备维护经验优先;
<onlylove_> 3.良好的英语读写能力.
<onlylove_> CCIE蛙呢，我司网络工程师的JD
<onlylove_> lainme: 诶，论坛新人比较多吧，特别老黄去了之后，前几天看个帖子，说很久没来，被某无家可归的丧家犬霸版，不知道是不是讽刺他
<tryit> onlylove_, CCNP CCIE是不是大部分都是搞网络运维的？
<onlylove_> tryit: 认证而已，做什么还是看你工作
<onlylove_> tryit: 据说CCIE蛙同学很久没摸交换机了
<tryit> onlylove_, 唉，我之前也有打算考个ccnp
<lainme> onlylove_: 我猜是吧。也没其他候选人了……
<tryit> onlylove_, 一说kernel……大家的意见是没必要了
<BuMangHuo> test
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点. 13:36 新年快乐 : 40.43天 
<onlylove_> tryit: ccnp注重的是你对交换机的设置和网络拓扑的理解，和kernel没啥关系
<onlylove_> tryit: 换句话说，你知道网络拓扑，能调通网络，你就合格
<tryit> onlylove_, 不是一个方向，但是技术是相关的
<onlylove_> tryit: 可以这么理解吧，重维护的
<BuMangHuo> dsbbm.com 我咋打不开捏
<onlylove_> tryit: 我记得有人和你说过，RHCE CCNP都是偏SA的
<tryit> onlylove_, 恩，我也觉得是这样
<tryit> onlylove_, 对的，我知道
<onlylove_> tryit: 所以开发没必要管那个，当然，我之前就要苦逼的考那个，考试费真TM贵，还不一定能赚回来
<onlylove_> tryit: 更要命的是，还有有效期
<tryit> onlylove_, 你是做SA？
<onlylove> tryit: 所以现在看到SB的IT和NM的时候，就特别想揍一顿，特别是我司的
<onlylove> tryit: 把好好的网给搞成这样
<onlylove> tryit: 丢我SA职业的脸
<tryit> onlylove, 把心态放平和
<BuMangHuo> tryit: 这事儿不好玩啊...
 * BuMangHuo 又得去画张拓扑图了
<tryit> BuMangHuo, 不是有软件吗
<onlylove> tryit: 放平和毛线，他们那水平都可以混工资，我水平甩他们一条街，HR连看都不看我一眼
<BuMangHuo> tryit: 那也要画不是
<ShaMangHuo> onlylove: 打打打
<tryit> onlylove, 有资本了跳槽便好
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 拜千人斩
<\u> onlylove: 您在哪兒？
<tryit> BuMangHuo, 唉，说好听点嘛，"设计"
<onlylove> \u: 大帝都啊
<BuMangHuo> ...
<tryit> onlylove, 此处不留爷自有留爷处
<\u> onlylove: 您是SA?
<onlylove> tryit: 设计和画是两回事，画是画已有的，设计是设计还没施工的
<onlylove> \u: 很久之前是
<tryit> onlylove, 高端sa貌似也挺贵的
<BuMangHuo> tryit: 啥设计，我看到别人的一张图要用，可惜他的图太小
<tryit> BuMangHuo, 哈哈哈
<BuMangHuo> tryit: 照着画过来而已
<sjd_zeus> Paper IE?
<onlylove> tryit: 哦，其实现在这样也挺好，就是每天填坑……唉
<onlylove> tryit: 不过过几天我就要挖坑去了
<onlylove> tryit: sa啊……就那么回事，dev更贵
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 用啥，我记得MS有个套件叫visio还是啥的画拓扑的
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 是
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: dia 呗
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 你有兴趣啊，简历来，我内推
<tryit> onlylove, dev更纯粹一点吧，我的理解
<sjd_zeus> onlylove: 我一个证书都没有，一直在甲方打杂，搞不了那么专业的活
<tryit> onlylove, 不用折腾乱七八糟的事情
<metalbrick> http://imgur.com/3y2xEiJ
<^k^> metalbrick: ⇪ imgur: the simple image sharer
<metalbrick> web app棒棒的
<onlylove_> V6站被关，是不是证明了PT不是很可靠……
<\u> 甲方是什麼意思
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 要是有在线画拓扑的工具就赞了
<\u> graphviz怎麼樣？
<BuMangHuo> maplebeats: 这是个啥
<onlylove_> \u: 外包的，然后自己是乙方，外包客户是甲方
<BuMangHuo> metalbrick: ?
<ShaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: BuMangHuo WhatsGoingOn http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/c0788b86jw1ensqbepp1gj20c80cmwha.jpg
<WhatsGoingOn> ShaMangHuo: 看过...
<QiongMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: B老板
<ShaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: sha?
<jusss> 又这么多忙活党
<BuMangHuo> metalbrick: 这个靠谱
<metalbrick> BuMangHuo: 画图软件，拓扑图流程图什么的，visio就太重了，到chrome商店里面随便一找一大把
<ShaoMangHuo> blabla
<sjd_zeus> dia不行吗？
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: http://115.com/lb/5lbd7dyjn9om  武媚娘传奇, 有胸版   cc  ShaMangHuo
<^k^> WhatsGoingOn: ⇪ 115网盘礼包_115网盘礼包码提取_网盘礼包码_文件提取码_网盘搜索_网盘资源_网盘下载_网络U盘_115网盘-115互联我-115.com
<metalbrick> dia不是还有些learning curve么
<ShaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: youtube有
<WhatsGoingOn> ShaMangHuo: 哦...
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 哪些集?
<ShaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我现在都是youtube上看
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 1-31
<WhatsGoingOn> ShaMangHuo: ... ... 我说为啥google都这么慢了
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 比大头贴版本好多了吧
<sjd_zeus> youtube看视频，你们用什么方法搞的
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 来源是哪?
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 我不知道啊.
<WhatsGoingOn> sjd_zeus: 用浏览器啊
<metalbrick> xmbc也不错
<sjd_zeus> WhatsGoingOn: 啥浏览器
<sjd_zeus> 用什么方法翻墙的
<metalbrick> xbmc ...
<sjd_zeus> GAE不稳定，好多视频看不了
<QiongMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: youtube有原版?
<ShaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你猜
<QiongMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 说说
<ShaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我猜有
<QiongMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 好奇来源是什么
<sjd_zeus> 说说有什么好方法可用免费在线看youtube视频
<WhatsGoingOn> sjd_zeus: ShaMangHuo 写了个翻墙工具. 我在用.
<ShaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL-hNQllXbO291qTjfAxQUO2D_5OCfYZ_O
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 可能是广电总局的内部工作人员偷偷传上去
<^k^> ⇪ fw: 取标题超时 execution expired
<ShaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 不是有台湾版么
<ShaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 所以肯定是有原版的
<WhatsGoingOn> ShaMangHuo: 哦. 我不知啊
<QiongMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: huh? 未删减版就是有boob版? acfun上也看到过未删减版
<BuMangHuo> metalbrick: 美得很
<QiongMangHuo> 我以为只是剪辑不一样
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 完整的log能看出啥?
<ShaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 不知道..
<ShaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 胸都差不多
<ShaoMangHuo> onlylove: 20+多岁的男生把女生接到自己住的地方同处一室什么也没发生，这种状况只有在韩剧里才能看到了，唉
<UCCU> 你们瞎忙活啥？
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 等我看看
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 昂.
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: failrate太低真是不好搞
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 我本来正在bisect.
<UCCU> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL-hNQllXbO291qTjfAxQUO2D_5OCfYZ_O
<UCCU> 这个是啥？
<UCCU> 切，没意思
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 不用了, 找到了, 一会儿给你个kernel
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 好.
<sjd_zeus> WhatsGoingOn: ShaoMangHuo 求工具
<sjd_zeus> ShaoMangHuo: 翻墙工具能分享下不？
<WhatsGoingOn> sjd_zeus: https://github.com/hamo/fwall
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 完整log还真是有用呢
<^k^> ⇪ ti: hamo/fwall · GitHub
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 哪里?
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 等我验证好用再说吧
<WhatsGoingOn> .
<sjd_zeus> WhatsGoingOn: thank我去clone下来试试
 * sjd_zeus 我去，啥网络，我到github只有15k/s的速度
<anti-unix> hello
<anti-unix> and hi
<^k^> anti-unix:点点点. 14:16 新年快乐 : 40.41天 
 * WhatsGoingOn 困...
<anti-unix> 乏......
<sjd_zeus> WhatsGoingOn: 没国外的服务器，哎
<sjd_zeus> 用不了这工具
<WhatsGoingOn> sjd_zeus: 买啊
<WhatsGoingOn> sjd_zeus: 你还是学生?
<anti-unix> 弱弱的问一句? 什么工具
<WhatsGoingOn> anti-unix: https://github.com/hamo/fwall
<anti-unix> 哦
<anti-unix> 打不开链接
 * QiongMangHuo 带薪编译
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • ns2中nam中节点的位置怎么固定，求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467522 1.ns2中nam中节点的位置怎么固定？ 2.trace文件怎么用？ 谢大神 统计信息: 发表于 由 songalee — 2015-01-08 14:13
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 你都带薪聊irc了, 带薪编译算个毛
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<anti-unix> fwall 翻墙工具?
 * ShaMangHuo 带薪喝水
<QiongMangHuo> anti-unix: 不, 是f***墙工具
<anti-unix> 不明白...
<QiongMangHuo> f**k
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 小e你来啦
<ShaMangHuo> eexpss: 姨姨
<ShaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 为啥叫直男呢？ cc QiongMangHuo
<WhatsGoingOn> ShaMangHuo: 不晓得
<WhatsGoingOn> ShaMangHuo: 因为在英国常用bent（弯曲的）作为同性恋男性的代称。而用straight表示异性恋男性，直男的说法由此而来。 贵度百科说的
<QiongMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Straight
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ Urban Dictionary: Straight
<ShaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: QiongMangHuo 老死机
<QiongMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: Go Straight!
<ShaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 赞赞哒
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 拜妹子壕
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo: 不开心
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 今天怎么不开心?
<ShaMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 摩擦摩擦
<BaiMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 想象中有一双滑板鞋
<QiongMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 说正经的呢...
<BaiMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 提离职的时机不对
<QiongMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 你要离职了???
<QiongMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 你离职了别人就发钱了?
<BaiMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 总之走了就回不来了
<ShaMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 你还能有 Hamo和 QiongMangHuo 提的时间更不对么？
<QiongMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 啥?
<BaiMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 说来听听
<ShaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 说你和hamo两个人上次离职时间部队
<ShaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo:不对
<duyue> yunfan: 这里聊天消息好多，看不过来
<QiongMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 你不就是蛤魔么
<ShaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo:我不是啊
<QiongMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 卧槽 就是
<QiongMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 就是不对
<QiongMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 就是不对
<BaiMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你俩什么时候走的
<QiongMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 就是不对
<QiongMangHuo> 气死我了!!!
<QiongMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 就是不对
<QiongMangHuo> 气死我了!!!
<BaiMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 。。。。咋个不对？
<QiongMangHuo> 想起来亏了几千块就不开心
<ShaMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 让 QiongMangHuo 给你讲
 * BaiMangHuo 我估计亏了一万 擦
<BaiMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 摩擦摩擦
<QiongMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 换个工作一个月就补回来了
<WhatsGoingOn> BaiMangHuo: 你现在自由了?
<QiongMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 去哪里了?
<ShaMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 你现在自由了?
<WhatsGoingOn> BaiMangHuo: 新公司入职了嘛?
<BaiMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 而且这个评级不可能回流了
<ShaMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 去哪里了?
<ShaMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 新公司入职了嘛?
<BaiMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 还没 下周
<ShaMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 老板给了你个4？
 * BaiMangHuo 你们这些复制忙活党真是够了。。
<QiongMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 要去哪里?
<WhatsGoingOn> BaiMangHuo: 老板给你T4了?
<BaiMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 一看你就是狼厂的
<ShaMangHuo> ...
 * ShaMangHuo 暴露了...
<QiongMangHuo> 狼厂是啥?
<BaiMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 我们这最差的是1
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 百度.
<BaiMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 度娘厂 ShaMangHuo
<ShaMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 就是给了你一个 不能 re-hire的评价对吧？
<QiongMangHuo> 他有一次nick后没空格我就知道是他了
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 你真是老了
<QiongMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 还有这个玩儿?
<BaiMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 没错
<BaiMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 还说不是蛤蟆?
<ShaMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 哎，渣老板到处都是啊
<ShaMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 我现在在百度啊
<WhatsGoingOn> 不能re-hire, 一般有两个原因, 一个是工作能力/态度太差, 还有一个是, 离职理由太差...
 * QiongMangHuo   LD      vmlinux.o
<BaiMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 哦～～
<QiongMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 你调戏女同事太多了吧
<ShaMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 是不是拿你顶 组里不多的几个1的名额了是不？
<WhatsGoingOn> BaiMangHuo: 你调戏男老板太多了吧
<BaiMangHuo> 不管了 反正也没想回来
<BaiMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 就一个
<ShaMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 你调戏男女老板太多了吧
<BaiMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 上半年就一个2 也给了我～  所以想走
<ShaMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 然后拿你顶了是吧？
<BaiMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: en
<BaiMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 想想也对 不给我给谁。。
<ShaMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 哈哈，正常
<WhatsGoingOn> BaiMangHuo: 让我给你出个主意?
<BaiMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 可我就是不开心
<BaiMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 来来 么么哒
<ShaMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 摩擦摩擦
<WhatsGoingOn> BaiMangHuo: 你们有没有离职调查? 就是各种填表/找hr谈, 问你为啥离职?
<BaiMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 一步一步似爪牙
<WhatsGoingOn> BaiMangHuo: 然后说你老板是傻逼, 各种调戏女下属, 你实在是看不下去了, 只好一走了之.
<BaiMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 。。。。
<ShaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 赞
<WhatsGoingOn> BaiMangHuo: 你可以换个原因.
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 当时rh的离职调查, 我说给我double外加换组我就不会走
<WhatsGoingOn> BaiMangHuo: 找个跟1对等的原因.
<ShaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 跟hr说double？
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: ... ... 我很实诚的写, 不会留下...
<WhatsGoingOn> ShaMangHuo: ... 没用吧... hr不能打破的
 * ShaMangHuo 貌似发错人了
<ShaMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 反正要走了
<ShaMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 就当再也不回了呗
<BaiMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我离职申请里的离职原因随便写的。。。因为leader要审批。。
<ShaMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 话说你真的要去face++?
<WhatsGoingOn> BaiMangHuo: ... ... ...
<WhatsGoingOn> 不是face++吧...
<BaiMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 是啊  咋了
<QiongMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 确定离职后 填个调查说为啥走 对啥不满意对啥满意 如果当时怎么处理你就不会走之类的
<ShaMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 没事，我有个朋友在那边...
<BaiMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 约
<ShaMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 直男吧？
<BaiMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: lol~ 那边咋样 有了解没
<ShaMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 不太了解...
<ShaMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 创新工厂下面的
<BaiMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 嗯 看来真是直男
<ShaMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 必须直男
 * BaiMangHuo 被自己的机智打动了
<BaiMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 你为什么不忙活
<WhatsGoingOn> BaiMangHuo: 我啊, 我把工作都扔给 QiongMangHuo 了啊
 * QiongMangHuo 是的
<WhatsGoingOn> BaiMangHuo: 修不好他丢人, 修好了都是我的功劳.
<ShaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 你终于明白了。。。
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 老弟, 你快点儿修啊
<BaiMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: lol
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 等会儿给你讲讲我是怎样5分钟debug出来的
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 快编译完了
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: .
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 编译这么慢???
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 你故意的吧
 * WhatsGoingOn 来人, 拿鞭子来!
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: ubuntu那个打包脚本慢
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 哦.
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 改的哪儿啊? 不是dkms?
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 一堆东西 检查abi啥的 不光是编译
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 可以dkms
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 一个内核驱动
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 谁的驱动啊?
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 好使在说
<QiongMangHuo> 再
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: ... ...
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 以前打过脸 我很谨慎现在
<WhatsGoingOn> ... ...
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: define:狼厂 not defined.
<BaiMangHuo> ^k^: 迟钝
<BaiMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 狼厂给4是个啥水平？ 最差？
<ShaMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 狼长据说还有5
<ShaMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 不过貌似我身边还没人得过
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~adamlee/lp1407589/
<ShaMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 5估计就直接劝退了
<^k^> ⇪ fw: Ubuntu - Kernel Team Server
<BaiMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 正好跟我厂倒着。。。
<ShaMangHuo> BaiMangHuo:  貌似是
<BaiMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 为毛你们没有名额 我们组每次都有1 和 2  卧槽
<ShaMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 4貌似是名额，5貌似是老板决定的
 * BaiMangHuo  黑锅还都给了我 艹他妈蛋  
<ShaMangHuo> BaiMangHuo:肯定有4 ，5 估计是要非常看不上才有的吧
<ShaMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 哈哈
<BaiMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 我得带走svn版本库 留作证据。。。
<BaiMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 真是白忙活了两年
<ShaMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 没用的
<ShaMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 等你走了一段时间就明白拿了也没用
<ShaMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 不过可以拿着玩
<ShaMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 你要能拿到微信api或qq api就留着
<BaiMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 拿着玩 毕竟也是血汗啊。。 虽然那质量惨不忍睹
<BaiMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 内网API 留着作甚
<WhatsGoingOn> 呵呵
<ShaMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 客户端api
 * BaiMangHuo 你们见过QQ的API后就不会想拿走了
<ShaMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 就是那种XML的对吧？
<WhatsGoingOn> BaiMangHuo: 还是会的
<ShaMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 然后轮询的
<BaiMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 不是一个事业群 基本就不算一个公司了
<BaiMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 那倒不会  udp 的 自己折腾出的一套协议
<gfrog> BaiMangHuo: 你白忙活了？
<BaiMangHuo> gfrog: 嗯 呱呱
<ShaMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 话说你们刚出的那个qqlite咋又没了？
<BaiMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 新版的webQQ么？
<ShaMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 不是...
<anti-unix> hi
<BaiMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 厂内都没听说。。。
<anti-unix> back
<^k^> anti-unix:点点点. 14:52 新年快乐 : 40.38天 
<ShaMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: http://m.cnbeta.com/wap/view_360621.htm
<^k^> ShaMangHuo: ⇪ 腾讯反悔？ QQ“轻聊版”已从下载页面消失_移动版(WAP)_cnBeta.COM
<BaiMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 以前在应用市场还看见来着啊
<ShaoMangHuo> BaiMangHuo: 昨晚都给你说了呀，赶快举报tx
<UCCU> 这个是水军吧
<UCCU> 我司经常这么干
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 跑起来了
<UCCU> 故意放消息说出了XX版本
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 好
<ShaMangHuo> UCCU: 但我确实下了而且也能装
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 叔儿 这货有11ac啊 http://www.asus.com/us/Networking/RTAC87U/
<^k^> XiaMangHuo: ⇪ Networking - RT-AC87U - ASUS
<UCCU> 52.8M轻量个P啊！
<ShaMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<UCCU> tecent messenger 2011才8M
<QiongMangHuo> UCCU: 软屏蔽
<QiongMangHuo> UCCU: 装出来之后轻量
<XiaMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 我没需求
<metalbrick> 一直以为TM就是QQ轻聊版
 * QiongMangHuo 没有QQ
<UCCU> 没QQ也算中国人？
<sjd_zeus> TM足够了，聊天用
<sjd_zeus> 为啥还要出QQ
<qq875339306> TM根本不够好伐
<qq875339306> TM功能还不如webqq
<metalbrick> qq875339306: 好像就是视频群聊支持不够吧
<metalbrick> qq875339306:  webqq。。。。你确定？
<qq875339306> 反正老外用过qq都说好
<qq875339306> 国人用skype msn facebook第一反应是这玩意能用？
<ShaoMangHuo> qq875339306: 不能用
<metalbrick> 因为确实不能用 ←_←
<qq875339306> 还有最烂的im软件，gtalk
<qq875339306> 我上网几年了，就听一个人说过gtalk好
<ShaoMangHuo> 还有很烂的社交软件g+
<anti-unix> 最簡潔
<qq875339306> 就是那个opensuse的麦丽素
<kingbo> 国外电话费那么便宜，要QQ干什么？
<metalbrick> 没觉得G+烂，只是没人用而已
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 壕
<qq875339306> XiaMangHuo: 壕
<onlylove_> qq875339306: 实际上，TM比webqq可靠
<ShaoMangHuo> metalbrick: 你上去看看就知道了，全是反chi-na的言论，上去了一次，再也不敢上了，
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 先安装了Ubuntu1404再安装redhat6.5之后，启动后直接进入Ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467523 请教大侠，需要安装Ubuntu1404和redhat6.5双系统，先安装了Ubuntu1404再安装redhat6.5之后，启动后直接进入Ubuntu，没有出现引导菜单。其中Ubuntu1404安装在/dev/sda1, redhat6.5安装在/dev/sd
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 乖
<onlylove_> qq875339306: skype不能用，但是 msn能用 cc ShaoMangHuo
<ShaoMangHuo> onlylove_: msn不是已经被抛弃了吗
<ShaoMangHuo> 因为ms有了skype
<metalbrick> ShaoMangHuo: 我一直在用，要说反动的话，那肯定是twitter，G+好在信息分类，很少Spam
<ShaoMangHuo> metalbrick: 我twitter上没见反动，到时上了次g+全是
<onlylove__> qq875339306: 我爸妈都没有qq，你说他们算不算中国人呢？
<metalbrick> qq875339306: 没人说QQ不好，只是太重了
<^k^> BaiMangHuo,
<metalbrick> ShaoMangHuo: 你Fo的人不对，中文推特圈=政治推圈
 * ShaoMangHuo im email 社交呀，这么多年了，怎么还只是把一个bla发到另一个bla呀，唉
<qq875339306> metalbrick: g+上的中国人只有两种，支那猪和akb豚
<onlylove__> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42594
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 复旦投毒案终审维持原判
<WhatsGoingOn> fqrouter 正式关闭。请大家自行寻找渠道购买 shadowsocks 帐号自用。感谢大家的陪伴～  <--  .
<qq875339306> solidot的圣母肯定不会高潮的
<onlylove__> qq875339306: 我没g+只是好奇akb怎么你了
<qq875339306> onlylove__: 没怎么啊，我手机铃声都是akb
<pl_014> qq875339306: 什么乱七八糟，好多技术高手都用g+好不？
<onlylove__> pl_014: 别被钓鱼，对方是钓鱼高手
<qq875339306> pl_014: 哪个啊
<ShaoMangHuo> pl_014: for两个xample ?
 * qq875339306 这么多年了，技术比我高的真不多见
<qq875339306> 不信你在这个频道吼两下，看有没有人跳出来切磋切磋
<XiaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 没看懂fqrouter怎么清理dns 缓存的
<onlylove__> qq875339306: 切磋啥
<pl_014> ShaoMangHuo: 这怎么举例？
<metalbrick> 顶着9位qq号说 “这么多年” 真的没问题么 ←_←
<onlylove__> pl_014: 你的技术高手啊
<ShaoMangHuo> pl_014: 名字呀
<pl_014> onlylove__: 我说完了你们也不一定认识。
<metalbrick> XiaMangHuo: android开启飞行模式会自动清理dns
<kingbo> 哈哈
<WhatsGoingOn> XiaMangHuo: 啊?我都没看过它代码．．．
<metalbrick> XiaMangHuo: 貌似
<XiaMangHuo> metalbrick: 我试了，好像没效果
<qq875339306> pl_014: 当年有人就在这里考我用汇编写个红黑树出来，我直接就手写出来了，而今你来试试
<onlylove> metalbrick: 9位号码到现在也不少年了，10年有了
<metalbrick> XiaMangHuo:  我试过，应该是可以的，你是用终端模拟器试的么？
<pl_014> qq875339306: ……
<onlylove> qq875339306: 那事才没几年吧
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B6qShPyCQAAQkbN.png:large
<qq875339306> onlylove: 半年有了
<tryit> 我的8位，大一申请的……
<^k^> WhatsGoingOn: ⇪ 取标题 hostname "pbs.twimg.com" does not match the server certificate
<XiaMangHuo> metalbrick: 不是，不过大概清理之后又被污染了
<WhatsGoingOn> luaJit有这么高速度...
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 依云的blog我有订阅
<onlylove> tryit: 是这样的，qq的老号码会被回收
<pl_014> qq875339306: 我可没说我自己的水平怎样，我只是在说我认识的很多技术高手就上g+
<tryit> onlylove, 一直在用啊
<qq875339306> pl_014: 我也没说你眼里的技术高手不是我眼里的渣渣
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 昂. 我就是好奇, lua竟然效率这么高
<qq875339306> 自从我知道依云是男的，我就取消github关注了，蛤蛤
<pl_014> qq875339306: 况且说传道有先后，术业有专攻，你怎么就说你自己在各方面都比别人强？
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 就算是JIT吧, 它编译的也够快的
<pl_014> qq875339306: 那你跟我扯用汇编写红黑树干啥？
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: pypy也有jit啊.
<kandu> pl_014: 说明人家底层也懂，数据结构也懂呀
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点. 15:20 新年快乐 : 40.36天 
<qq875339306> pl_014: 麻蛋，还传道有先后，你是不是轮子文看多了初中语文忘光了？
<pl_014> kandu: 人家懂底层，懂数据结构，我说的用不用g+有什么关系？用又如何？不用又如何？用怎么就是支那猪或abk豚了？
<qq875339306> g+就是不缺轮子文
<pl_014> qq875339306: 我只是引用一句话而已，你就激动成这样了……
<kandu> pl_014: 人家牛牛就是喜欢瞎喷么，熟悉人家风格就好啦 XD
<ShaoMangHuo> qq875339306: (+ 10086)
<qq875339306> 对哦，我就说一句话，非要有人跳出来说g+不是那样的
<pl_014> qq875339306: 我中小学语文还学得不怎么样了，古文念多少遍都还背不过来呢，我只是对这句话印象比较深而已
<jusss> 我就上了一次g+，什么都没加，直接推送给我的全是轮子文和反动信息
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: orgmode 导出的 tex 里面图片怎么设置不让拉伸
<qq875339306> jusss: 菊苣
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 不知道诶
<jusss> twitter就没主动给我推送过那些
<jusss> qq875339306: 牛牛
<qq875339306> 这倒是，twitter没有那些，反倒是sina微博老是会让我自动follow某些sb
<jusss> qq875339306: 牛牛，你喜欢本庄瞳吗？
<kandu> pl_014: 遇到牛牛，赶紧记下做语录。到时候出<牛牛瞎喷精选>，肯定大卖的  XD
<qq875339306> jusss: hitomi我老婆
<pl_014> kandu: 呵呵，俺没这爱好
<jusss> qq875339306: 牛牛为什么岛国援交现象这么普遍呢
<pl_014> kandu: 不过日志我都存着，也许哪天能调出来回顾一下。
<qq875339306> jusss: 从另一方面看，岛国性犯罪频率之低也是全世界罕见的
<WhatsGoingOn> qq875339306: 因为大家看痴汉系列的时候已经过足瘾了?
<jusss> WhatsGoingOn: 因为援交不是犯罪呀
<WhatsGoingOn> jusss: 啥啊? 我没说援交是犯罪啊.
<jusss> 痴汉 足瘾，我好像发现了什么
<qq875339306> 最近跟人吵架时查了点干货，发现岛国1亿人口1年才4000起
<qq875339306> 某些几百万人口的国家都不止这数
<qq875339306> 你看加拿大才多少人口，一年都好几w了
<onlylove> pl_014: 闻道有先后，不是传道有先后，别给人留笑柄
<onlylove> pl_014: 语出荀子劝学
<onlylove> pl_014: 哦凑，错了
<onlylove> pl_014: 是师说
<qq875339306> 轮子危害之大，由此可见一斑
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove: 是啊, 师说
<pl_014> onlylove: 哦，明白了
<qq875339306> 确实是初中语文啊，以前都要背的
<onlylove> WhatsGoingOn: 我一时记混了，我记得劝学里面有君子善假于物
<onlylove> WhatsGoingOn: 然后不小心混了
<qq875339306> 三人行
<relaed> -_- |||
<WhatsGoingOn> 三人行, 必有你基友
<WhatsGoingOn> 孔子原话
<kandu> WhatsGoingOn: 博闻强记的老湿基
<WhatsGoingOn> kandu: ... ...
<pl_014> 况且说我对古文也没啥兴趣，也懒得去解这些东西，真不知道某些人干嘛要起这么大的反应……
<qq875339306> 老司机老司机，求邀请码
<onlylove_> pl_014: 毫厘之差，谬以千里
<pl_014> 而且上g+也未必就是要关注那些政治类话题，也许人家只是想多认识几个老外而已。
<jusss> 三人行必有你老师，可见当老师的避免不了threesome呀
<pl_014> onlylove_: 好吧，以后改行了吧，唉
<jusss> pl_014: 没有给我发老外，全是轮子
<jusss> qq875339306: 轮子大法
<pl_014> jusss: 不喜欢就不要看呗，也没人逼你
<metalbrick> jusss: G+的推荐和你的Gmail联系人是相关的，So ......
<qq875339306> pl_014: 只是个错别字那就算了，说成传教那当然有问题。这里很多人都知道g+上都是怎样的货，都这种时候还没反应那就成了周树人所谓的支那人了
<jusss> pl_014: 所以我不用了呀，也建议大家不用用
<qq875339306> 都来用nico啊，niconiconi
<qq875339306> nico-aki
<qq875339306> nico-maki
<jusss> metalbrick: 我的gmail没联系人，每次想同步我手机联系人都被我拒绝了
<metalbrick> jusss: 所以google把你当成地下工作者了吧
<qq875339306> 推荐个东东，微信电话本
<jusss> metalbrick: 我用来上gplus的那个gmail是新建的都没发过邮件
<jusss> metalbrick: 就收到过两份谷歌自己发的邮件很干净
<metalbrick> jusss: 坚定的敌后工作者，作为我党的一把尖刀，直插轮子的心脏
<metalbrick> jusss: 大概就是这个意思
<onlylove_> 你们闹够了
<qq875339306> 今年又有几亿党员退党了？
<onlylove_> qq875339306: 目测26亿
<metalbrick> 去年搞不好真的很多
<pl_014> qq875339306: 一群人认为它怎么不代表它就是怎样的，至少我现在解决工作上的技术问题就少不了google。
 * qq875339306 拿着犹太姥的钱，比起犹太姥儿子的美分水军，自然满满的优越感
<metalbrick> pl_014: 孩子，你太认真了
<qq875339306> pl_014: 没说不让你用google啊，我也用
<jusss> qq875339306: 犹太佬都是开过刀的，小心点
<qq875339306> pl_014: 但是把google当爹，还跑去hk献花，那就另当别论了
<pl_014> metalbrick: 对于有些问题，就得认真点
<metalbrick> pl_014: 你觉得这里认真讨论的地方么 ←_←
<qq875339306> QwQ
<metalbrick> pl_014: 你就是1分钟发10句言，10句600字，也不会有人选你当人大代表的
<pl_014> metalbrick: 不知所云，我对人大代表又没有兴趣。
<qq875339306> 少年，你太纠结字眼了，没发现别人只是在吐槽么
<metalbrick> pl_014: 反正是这么个意思
<pl_014> 而且我也没这个关系。
<pl_014> metalbrick: 啥意思啊？
<pl_014> metalbrick: 不当人大代表，当政协委员吗？
<metalbrick> pl_014: 就是不要搞得像两会一样，想说什么说什么就好
<pl_014> ……
<pl_014> 那我要想反对这种话该咋办呢？忍着不说？
 * qq875339306 也是曾经高呼过谷歌大法好的人啊
<qq875339306> https://github.com/nyfair/freeweb
<^k^> ⇪ ti: nyfair/freeweb · GitHub
<onlylove_> pl_014: 拿出让人信服的证据来
<onlylove_> pl_014: 如果你反对
<onlylove_> pl_014: 还有，自己的证据不要有什么岔子，别给对手机会自摆乌龙
<pl_014> onlylove_: ……
<pl_014> onlylove_: 我已经说了，我所说的高手都是我自己认识是，发出来也说明不了些什么
<qq875339306> pl_014: 不不，你最大的问题是，高手也有可能是akb粉
<pl_014> 况且你不觉得刚才说的话太过于绝对了吗？
<qq875339306> pl_014: 也有可能是民逗
<pl_014> qq875339306: 那也只是可能对吧。
<qq875339306> 和g+类似的平台其实也不少，但是g+会主动推送民逗信息，长期蜗在这上面，自然有理由给出这种定论
<metalbrick> qq875339306: 请证伪 AKB粉都不是技术牛
<qq875339306> 证明不了，akb刷票技术大牛很腻害的
<WhatsGoingOn> ShaMangHuo: 所有的close-wait的链接, 都来自shadowsocks了现在.
<ShaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 赞
<ShaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 腻害，摸摸大
<WhatsGoingOn> ShaMangHuo: server还有个理论上有可能, 但是几乎没可能的地方, 我刚push上去
<qq875339306> WhatsGoingOn: 牛牛带我飞
<ShaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 你又commit了？
<WhatsGoingOn> ShaMangHuo: 昂.
<ShaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 快枪手！
<WhatsGoingOn> ShaMangHuo: ...
<WhatsGoingOn> qq875339306: ...
 * ShaMangHuo 这货真的不行了 #赵本山遭封杀# 据可靠消息，应广电总局的要求，各大视频网站会会将现所有有关赵本山的影视作品，包括主演参演的一切内容都下线处理。
<qq875339306> 自从android搞出了环聊这种破烂，我就改用水果了
<qq875339306> 真没办法
<sjd_zeus> 水果没环聊？
<qq875339306> 水果只有g婊提供的环聊，而android里那是官方预装应用
<lainme> qq875339306: root，删掉
 * qq875339306 从不root
<onlylove_> lainme: root太麻烦
<qq875339306> 据说360可以不root删除应用？
<metalbrick> qq875339306: 应该是不完全root
<lainme> onlylove_: 其实还好，多数都能一键处理。也可以隐藏起来不用，骗骗自己
<jusss> 中移动信号真好
<sjd_zeus> ShaMangHuo: 哪里看到的新闻
<jusss> 联通电信都只有一个移动依然满格
<sjd_zeus> qq875339306: 表示没有google亲儿子，不会预装这些
<jusss> 要是中移动有很好的网络的话就好了
<ShaMangHuo> sjd_zeus: 微薄
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 都拔了?
<qq875339306> 诸君，我要开始写ruby了，有没有新手入门给我推荐下？
<qq875339306> 我是该用1.9还是2.1？
<WhatsGoingOn> qq875339306: ruby用最新的.
<qq875339306> WhatsGoingOn: 不会像河南人一样，搞得py2 py3不兼容？
<WhatsGoingOn> qq875339306: 放心.
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 啥？
<qq875339306> 谢谢老司机
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 智齿
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 阅instagram有感
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 还没有。
<QiongMangHuo> 食量之封印
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, instagram什么地方写着我拔了智齿？
<qq875339306> onlylove_: 话说你到底什么时候来陪我玩网游啊
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 没, 就看你说牙疼还吃那么多, 有感
<WhatsGoingOn> 瘦腿/瘦腰 都是依靠运动 + 合理饮食. 但是瘦脸, 需要磨骨.
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 那你怎么知道我拔了智齿？
<ShaMangHuo> qq875339306:为啥像河南人一样？
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 那次吃饭你说要去拔的.....
<jusss> qq875339306: 放开那个男孩，让我来
<qq875339306> ShaMangHuo: python不就是河南人搞出来的么
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 你是当当啊？
 * ShaMangHuo 你的一举一动，我都铭记于心...
 * ShaMangHuo s/一举一动/一言一笑
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 我是穷忙活
<QiongMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 别闹
<WhatsGoingOn> qq875339306: 我看了一下, ruby现在不应该是2.2嘛?
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 我什么时候跟你吃过饭？
<qq875339306> https://www.ruby-lang.org/zh_cn/
 * ShaMangHuo 哈哈哈
<QiongMangHuo> ..........
<WhatsGoingOn> ruby-2.2.0 - #downloading ruby-2.2.0, this may take a while depending on your connection...
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 哈哈哈哈。
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 肉串...
<Destine> 我也看了。
<qq875339306> 去，中文官网更新居然不及时
<qq875339306> 我还是看鬼子官网算了
 * WhatsGoingOn 正在编译ruby...
<qq875339306> 对了，学ruby是不是日文文档比英文文档要好？
<WhatsGoingOn> qq875339306: 那我就不知道了...
<WhatsGoingOn> qq875339306: 我看的是中文的, 从一个意大利佬写的书翻译过来的...
<ShaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: rvm?
<WhatsGoingOn> ShaMangHuo: 是啊. 我用rvm.
<jussss> qq875339306: py的标识符可以用连字符吗
<ShaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 扎
<WhatsGoingOn> ShaMangHuo: ... rbenv?
<ShaMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 啥都不用
<WhatsGoingOn> ShaMangHuo: ... ... ...
<qq875339306> jusss: 菊苣，我不知道啊
<WhatsGoingOn> ShaMangHuo: 扎扎
<jussss> 下划线好难按
<qq875339306> 找不到编译好的windows版，还是干脆2.1.5吧
<jussss> py的标识符不会跟c一样吧
<jussss> 能数字开头吗
<jussss> 能连字符吗
<ShaMangHuo> jussss: 为啥你就不喜欢试试呢？
<pl_014> jussss: 数字开头肯定是不行的啦
<onlylove> qq875339306: 听说ruby1.8到1.9疼了好一阵子
<jussss> ShaMangHuo: 因为停电了
<onlylove> qq875339306: 我一直在玩金山的游戏啊，不过金山这几天不知道开罪谁了，网通服务器一直在被ddos
<ShaMangHuo> jussss:赞
<BaiMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 编译ruby干嘛？ debug?
<WhatsGoingOn> BaiMangHuo: 新版本, 没有二进制
<jussss> 任何一个不能在标识符里用连字符的语言都不是好语言
<jussss> 感觉py和c好像，特别像
<metalbrick> jussss: 21世纪还能停电，必须告到电网脱裤子
<onlylove> jussss语录？
<jussss> metalbrick: 我生活在贫穷的农村
<sjd_zeus> onlylove: 啥游戏
<pl_014> jussss: 为什么
<metalbrick> jussss: 村长这事儿就不管了么
<jussss> pl_014: 停电了我咋知道为什么
<jussss> metalbrick: 不管
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: jx3.xoyo.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 《剑网3》“苍雪龙城”11月24日震撼公测！一生不容错过的3D武侠扛鼎之作！ (@ xoyo.com)
<metalbrick> jussss: 砸他们家玻璃啊
<pl_014> jussss: 我是问为什么“任何一个不能在标识符里用连字符的语言都不是好语言”
<sjd_zeus> onlylove: 剑网3没玩过，2玩过一段时间，后来道具猖獗，就没玩了
<jussss> pl_014: 下划线需要按两个键，连字符只需要一个
<pl_014> ……
<^k^> 新 线下活动专版 • 【2015.1.8】和Ubuntu手机平台的第一次亲密接触 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467524 1、活动主题 - 和Ubuntu手机平台的第一次亲密接触 2、嘉宾 - 主讲师：刘晓国 曾在新加坡科技，Compaq，通用，爱立信，诺基亚，Linaro等跨国公司任职20余年‏，有着深厚丰富的平台开发实
<^k^>  ─> 践经验 3、时间、地点 时间：2015年1月8日 6:30PM~10PM 地点：北京邮电大学 教3-308 4、活动议程 - 介绍U …
<pl_014> jussss: 如果少按一些键的代价是需要更多的时间来调试程序，解决bug呢？
<pl_014> jussss: 你要知道，几乎所有的语言里，连字符代表的都是减号
<wiiw> jussss: 连字符是~ ?
<wiiw> jussss: 是哪个符号
<wiiw> WhatsGoingOn: ruby-2.2自己编译很简单
<pl_014> jussss: 况且我还觉得标识符里不允许连字符的话，在用减号的时候就可以少打两个空格，虽然我会习惯在加减乘除等二元运算符的两边加个空格。
<jussss> wiiw: -
<WhatsGoingOn> wiiw: 昂.
<wiiw> jussss: 哦
<wiiw> WhatsGoingOn: ./configure --prefix=/home/kk/ruby && make && make install && make test
<wiiw> sudo setcap cap_net_bind_service=+ep `which ruby`
<jussss> 任何不支持连字符和句号做标识符的都不是好语言 LOL
<wiiw> jussss: 做变量名？
<jussss> wiiw: 嗯
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 剑三打算走2的老路啊
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 又是一个循环
<wiiw> jussss: 那减法必须加空格了，万一不加空格就BUG了
<stardiviner> "log file 1501080607.kvl: application/octet-stream; charset=binary" 如何解析这样的文件阿？ 文本编辑器打开一片000xx不知所云的字符。。。
 * stardiviner "log file 1501080607.kvl: application/octet-stream; charset=binary" 如何解析这样的文件阿？ 文本编辑器打开一片000xx不知所云的字符。。。
<sjd_zeus> onlylove: 所以嘛，网游没个头的，太耗时间了，我现在改玩手游了
<jussss> wiiw: 嗯
<wiiw> stardiviner: octet-stream, 2进制的吧？ hexdump --help
<WhatsGoingOn> wiiw: 恩 ,我用rvm直接下载代码 + 编译的...
<wiiw> jussss: 那是BUG的节奏
<pl_014> 而且我真的不知道有哪个语言的标识符会允许连字符。
<WhatsGoingOn> 变量名用-有毛意义
<wiiw> WhatsGoingOn: rvm有个缺点，就是 rvm把ruby和 gem 命令包装成了bash函数
<WhatsGoingOn> pl_014: 各种lisp.
<jussss> (define -bla.c 'blabla)
<pl_014> WhatsGoingOn: 哦
<wiiw> rvm自己也是个函数
<WhatsGoingOn> wiiw: 那你用rbenv?
<wiiw> WhatsGoingOn: 我什么都不用，直接 wget 源码，解压编译
<WhatsGoingOn> wiiw: 赞.
<wiiw> ./configure --prefix=/home/kk/ruby && make && make install && make test
<stardiviner> wiiw: 谢了
<wiiw> 加个path就能运行，不然rvm依赖bash的函数支持
<WhatsGoingOn> wiiw: 恩, 不过我还没遇到rvm出问题的时候
<saimazon> hello
<^k^> saimazon:点点点. 16:46 新年快乐 : 40.30天 
<happyaron> huntxu: 拜见remote壕
<^k^> 新 线下活动专版 • 【2015.1.8】和Ubuntu手机平台的第一次亲密接触 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467530 1、活动主题 - 和Ubuntu手机平台的第一次亲密接触 2、嘉宾 - 主讲师：刘晓国 曾在新加坡科技，Compaq，通用，爱立信，诺基亚，Linaro等跨国公司任职20余年‏，有着深厚丰富的平台开发实
<^k^>  ─> 践经验 3、时间、地点 时间：2015年1月8日 6:30PM~10PM 地点：北京邮电大学 教3-308 4、活动议程 - 介绍U …
<huntxu> happyaron: 拜见单身壕
<WhatsGoingOn> ShaMangHuo: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/14858/in-arch-linux-how-can-i-find-out-which-package-to-install-that-will-contain-file
<^k^> ⇪ ti: In Arch Linux how can I find out which package to install that will contain file X? - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange
<XiaMangHuo> havingFun: 拜见单身壕
<XiaMangHuo> happyaron: 拜见单身壕
<XiaMangHuo> huntxu: 拜见remote壕
<huntxu> XiaMangHuo: 拜IE壕
<havingFun> XiaMangHuo: why me?
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 之前的老大走了，伐开心
<XiaMangHuo> havingFun: 打错了，sorry
<happyaron> XiaMangHuo huntxu 恩，但我也不是壕啊
<happyaron> XiaMangHuo: 拜IE remote壕
<havingFun> XiaMangHuo: com'on...
<XiaMangHuo> havingFun: 跪求壕原谅
<havingFun> Ping2 Shen1 :D
<XiaMangHuo> happyaron: huntxu 话说清迈居然是remote工作的最佳城市，壕们快去撒
<happyaron> XiaMangHuo: 你去吧
<happyaron> XiaMangHuo: IE remote壕
<happyaron> XiaMangHuo: 感觉好了我们再说
<havingFun> XiaMangHuo: Sorry no Chinese input method yet. But you just cheered me up. I would take that as compliment. :D
<XiaMangHuo> happyaron: huntxu https://nomadlist.io/
<XiaMangHuo> happyaron: 木有护照
<XiaMangHuo> happyaron: 不对，是木有签证
<^k^> XiaMangHuo: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<happyaron> XiaMangHuo: 我也木有
<huntxu> XiaMangHuo: 木有钱
<XiaMangHuo> happyaron: 乃不是说走就走
<huntxu> happyaron: 你又单身，又三薪
<XiaMangHuo> huntxu: 不信
<huntxu> happyaron: 不是壕是什么
<XiaMangHuo> happyaron: 三薪壕
 * XiaMangHuo 想过几天找 QiongMangHuo 撸串去
<happyaron> 我怎么三薪了。。。
<happyaron> 我单薪啊
<happyaron> XiaMangHuo: 有人请客请叫上我
<XiaMangHuo> happyaron: 乃觉得 QiongMangHuo 会请客么？
<happyaron> XiaMangHuo: 你请呗
<XiaMangHuo> happyaron: 我又不是乃们壕，请不起大腰子
<huntxu> happyaron: 你单薪顶人家六薪啊。。。
<happyaron> XiaMangHuo: 请肉串就可以，我要求低
<huntxu> happyaron: 每月10狗吧
<happyaron> huntxu: 扯淡。。
<happyaron> huntxu: 10狗是啥意思
<huntxu> happyaron: 魔都两万不如狗
<jusss> BuMangHuo: WhatsGoingOn 前两天讨论的那个dns走代理，你们都是怎么搞的？
<BuMangHuo> ...
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 我厂的测试要逆天了
<happyaron> huntxu: 那我连1狗都没有
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 丫的跑过来非跟我说我代码里面的问题，疯了，丫一功能测试问我代码搞毛
<huntxu> BuMangHuo: 提把刀，找他们老大去
<huntxu> BuMangHuo: 坐下来谈谈
<BuMangHuo> huntxu: 真想去找丫谈谈来着
<huntxu> 提着刀谈
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 当年俺做测试把开发折磨坏了……
<BuMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 关键他做功能测试非要关心代码里面的问题
<BuMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 他们是黑盒啊关键
<BuMangHuo> 对着功能表和测试用例测功能不就好了么
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 黑盒照着做不就是了
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 管他代码有没有BUG
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 所以我郁闷啊
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 我都做了不知道多久的黑盒了
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我当年也黑盒
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 远端dns解析，怎么搞？
<kandu> BuMangHuo: 那他是不甘于做测试咯？
<BuMangHuo> kandu: 丫想当研发经理
<kandu> BuMangHuo: 有志青年 XD
<BuMangHuo> kandu: 完全抗不住啊
<chihchun> 我听到有人要请客？
<chihchun> jusss: 把 port 53 routing 全走海外服务器阿
<jusss> chihchun: 用什么？iptables ?
<chihchun> jusss: yeap, after vpn is up
<BuMangHuo> 谁要请客？
<ShaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 反正不是我
<jusss> chihchun: 如果是ssh呢？
<BuMangHuo> jusss: 用条路由
<BuMangHuo> jusss: ssh 或者 shadowsocks 就用 iptables 把  53 端口的打到 tunel 里面去
<jusss> BuMangHuo: 拦截本地的53端口的包发到tunnel那个端口里？这样可以？
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: ezio走了?
<BuMangHuo> jusss: 你用的哪个端口就发哪个端口里面
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 我发现接受的项目，因为一个功能，引入了一堆不知所言的包
<BuMangHuo> lol
<ShaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: iptables壕
<ShaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 话说你研究过那个新的iptables么？
<jusss> BuMangHuo: 那这个跟你本地的dns服务器设置还有关系吗？
<BuMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 那个 macbook 的关机键设置的真赞
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: .
<jusss> BuMangHuo: 会直接用服务器的dns？
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 相当赞
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 啊...
 * BuMangHuo 趁早转 emacs 党
<BuMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 木有啊
<ShaMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 有时候文件系统卸不干净的
<BuMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 哎，我写的代码大多在 net/netfifter 里面啊.....
<ShaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 好吧...
<ShaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 新的那个叫什么来着？
<BuMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 我不知道啊？
<ShaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: nftables
<ShaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 找到了
<XiaMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 啥？
<BuMangHuo> 我看看这货能做啥
<ShaMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: mac的关机速度快是用东西换的
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 贵司竟然直接用netfilter
<ShaMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 偶尔文件系统卸不干净就关了
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 乃竟然写kernel代码
<XiaMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 乃在说啥？
<BuMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 不然呢....
 * onlylove 拜 BuMangHuo kernel壕
<ShaMangHuo> XiaMangHuo:你们刚才不是说mac关机快么？
<BuMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 这命令行格式咋这么凶残
 * ShaMangHuo 难道我听错了？
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我前公司是自己写的转发代码，不用netfilter
<BuMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 那个关机按钮
<XiaMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 啥啥？ 按钮，不是关机速度
 * ShaMangHuo ...
<BuMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/74ce7826jw1eo1959zoadj2063064t8s.jpg
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 建议你好好写，我指着你把linux的网络性能向BSD靠近
<ShaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 大块人心啊
<BuMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: vim 党的末日
<ShaMangHuo> XiaMangHuo:大块人心啊
<XiaMangHuo> onlylove: 我猜丫的代码够呛能发布。
<BuMangHuo> lol
<XiaMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: ……
<BuMangHuo> 我们的代码不开源是因为烂
<onlylove> 擦，把关机放那个位置真的不要紧么！
<XiaMangHuo> onlylove: 放心，mac开机快
<ShaMangHuo> onlylove: 大块人心啊
<XiaMangHuo> onlylove: 随便按
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你们公司的产品很多关键项目在用
<ShaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 启明星辰？
<onlylove> XiaMangHuo: 你们这群丧心病狂的
<onlylove> XiaMangHuo: 本来就对mac的键盘不满意，这下又多了个理由
<BuMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 昂
<ShaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 做GFW?
<BuMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 不啊
<BuMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 我还没找到做的那帮人
<BuMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: IPS，UTM 之类
<onlylove> ShaMangHuo: GFW是HUAWEI和CISCO的事情，没VENUS什么事
<ShaMangHuo> onlylove: 据说方校长之位传给了启明的女CEO
<onlylove> ShaMangHuo: 我在家上班的时候，做过一个项目，用的他们家的东西
<onlylove> ShaMangHuo: 然后那东西被吹的神乎其神
<onlylove> ShaMangHuo: 是么？
<ShaMangHuo> onlylove: 据说
<BuMangHuo> 我已经潜伏了一年了
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 继续潜伏待命
<BuMangHuo> 每天听 FM97.4, 还没有收到呼叫深海的信息
<BuMangHuo> 也没听到呼叫峨嵋峰的
<ShaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 也许能听到观海的呼叫
<BuMangHuo> 我的单线联系人也失去联系了，哎
<ShaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 不厚？
<metalbrick> Vim党说不哭，我们还有Ctrl+[
<ShaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 也是，不厚确实失去联系的突然了点
<BuMangHuo> metalbrick: vim 党不是没事儿就按几下下 Esc 么
<BuMangHuo> ShaMangHuo: 唉
<BuMangHuo> metalbrick: 就跟 windows xp 用户没事就鼠标右键-刷新 一个道理
<metalbrick> BuMangHuo: 只能扣掉用胶布粘起来了
<metalbrick> 抠
<WL_mutou> 可以设置其他键代替么？
<gebjgd> 日
<gebjgd> fqrouter馬上不能用了
<gebjgd> 必須自己開ss server了
<BuMangHuo> gebjgd: 德帝还需要 fqrouter？
<BuMangHuo> gebjgd: 你在东德？
<jusss> metalbrick: 还有货C-c
<gebjgd> BuMangHuo, 我要給父母
<gebjgd> BuMangHuo, 因爲我的路由沒有換ddns功能
<BuMangHuo> 哦
<gebjgd> BuMangHuo, 現在必須要自己ddclient了
<BuMangHuo> gebjgd: 那就上 ss 呗
<gebjgd> BuMangHuo, ip2天一換
<gebjgd> BuMangHuo, 網絡運營商不是啥子
<gebjgd> BuMangHuo, 網絡運營商不是傻子
<jusss> gebjgd: 动态域名
<gebjgd> jusss, 說的就是動態域名
<gebjgd> jusss, 因爲我的路由沒有換ddns功能
<gebjgd> 現在必須要自己ddclient了
<tcstory> traditional Chinese
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu14.04没有无线网络无线网卡BL-LW05-5R2怎么使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467536 BL-LW05-5R2 芯片 rtl8191SU 我下载了一个rtl8712_8188_8191_8192SU_usb_linux_v2.6.6.0.20110401.tar.gz 但是在解压编译时出现错误？ 代码如下： cmd@cmd-C61GMX-T1:~/文档/driver/1$ make make ARCH=i386 CR
<^k^>  ─> OSS_COMPILE= -C /lib/modules/3.16.0-23-generic/build M=/home/cmd/文档/driver/1 modules make[1]: Entering directory '/usr/src/linu …
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu14.04没有无线网络,无线网卡BL-LW05-5R2怎么使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467537 无线网卡BL-LW05-5R2 芯片rtl8191SU 我下载了一个rtl8712_8188_8191_8192SU_usb_linux_v2.6.6.0.20110401 解压后编译出现错误 cmd@cmd-C61GMX-T1:~/文档/driver/1$ make make ARCH=i386 CROSS_COMPILE= -C /lib/mo
<^k^>  ─> dules/3.16.0-23-generic/build M=/home/cmd/文档/driver/1 modules make[1]: Entering directory '/usr/src/linux-headers-3.16.0-23-gen …
<jusss> jzp113: python的pip卸载软件包，志玲是啥
<jzp113> ？？
<jzp113> pip remove
<jusss> ‘嗯
<jusss> jzp113: 你知道arch怎么装ss吗？现在arch在用py3,
<jusss> jzp113: aes-256-cfb是哪个包
<jzp113> 我不知道ss是什么东西
<jusss> jzp113: shadowsocks
<jzp113> 代理？
<jusss> 嗯
<jzp113> 不知道没安装过
<BaiMangHuo> jusss: 一样的
<BaiMangHuo> jusss: pip install
<BaiMangHuo> jusss: see arch wiki
<jusss> BaiMangHuo: 装是能装上，但是好像不支持aes-256-cfb
<BaiMangHuo> jusss: 支持的啊
<BaiMangHuo> jusss: bf rc4-md5 aes 都支持
<jusss> BaiMangHuo: methond aes-256-cfb not supported
<jusss> BaiMangHuo: 我先装了python-pip然后pip install shadowsocks
<BaiMangHuo> jusss: 那就是对应的包没装 我没遇到这个问题
<jusss> BaiMangHuo: arch现在默认py版本是3.4.2
<jusss> BaiMangHuo: 你的py版本是2
<jusss> 吧
<jusss> 我的另一台的py版本好像是2
<BaiMangHuo> jusss: 哦对 我是从源里装的
<BaiMangHuo> jusss: arch 多少年前就默认3了
<jusss> BaiMangHuo: 那我从源里试下
<jusss> BaiMangHuo: 直接pacman -S shadowsocks对吧
<BaiMangHuo> jusss: 我也忘记到底是pip 还是源里了 。。。
<BaiMangHuo> jusss: 嗯
<BaiMangHuo> jusss: 应该是源里的版本 貌似用pip更新过。。 混乱。。
<jusss> BaiMangHuo: aes-256-cfb在python-m2crypto这个包里，源里只有python2-m2crypto
<jusss> BaiMangHuo: 所以不行
<jusss> 好吧，最好还是用aur里的包装上了
<jusss> BuMangHuo: iptables直接把53端口包发tunnel里，修改哪张表？ nat还是filter ?
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu14.04没有无线网络,无线网卡BL-LW05-5R2 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467539 无线网卡BL-LW05-5R2 芯片rtl8191SU 我下载了一个rtl8712_8188_8191_8192SU_usb_linux_v2.6.6.0.20110401 解压后编译出现错误 cmd@cmd-C61GMX-T1:~/文档/driver/1$ make make ARCH=i386 CROSS_COMPILE= -C /lib/modules/3.16.0
<^k^>  ─> -23-generic/build M=/home/cmd/文档/driver/1 modules make[1]: Entering directory '/usr/src/linux-headers-3.16.0-23-generic' CC [M] …
<jusss> BuMangHuo: 53端口是udp 本地那个监听的端口是tcp 这样可以直接转发？
<dev2014_> 123
<jzp113> 你实在不行就自己编译吧 jusss
<jusss> jzp113: 装上了，用aur
<jzp113> 哦 好的
<jzp113> 最近搞了本lisp的书再看 jusss
<jusss> jzp113: 哦
<WhatsGoingOn> jzp113: 何必找不痛快.
<WhatsGoingOn> jzp113: 学lisp为了啥?
<jzp113> 哦 好玩
<jzp113> 看看怎么样的
<WhatsGoingOn> jzp113: 如果为了学编程, 我推荐你看tokyo hot.
<jzp113> 看过对编程没什么长进
 * WhatsGoingOn 即使是看tokyohot ideapocket这样的av都比学lisp对提高个人编程水平更有帮助. 
<WhatsGoingOn> jzp113: 那lisp也不会有益处的.
<jzp113> 哈哈
<jzp113> 那你说什么有用
<WhatsGoingOn> jzp113: 那你喜欢的方向.
<WhatsGoingOn> jzp113: metaprogramming ruby是本好书.
<WhatsGoingOn> jzp113: higher order perl一样.
<jzp113> 哦
<jzp113> 我就想看看说是最优美的编程语言是怎么样的
<metalbrick> lisp真的有传说的那么神奇么
<iLucky> 在别的频道“.”是不是同样是“是”的意思？
<LeelooGirl> shi ?
<iLucky> LeelooGirl: yes
<tcstory> 话说有谁用过jsduck吗?我试了好多天,实在受不了他的渣渣文档
<BaiMangHuo> what is jsduck
<tcstory> javascript documentation generator
<tcstory> 这文档我实在是不想吐槽了
<^k^> BaiMangHuo: define:jsduck not defined.
<MeaCu1pa1> jstuck...
<MeaCu1pa1> 名字就说明用户要卡住的，这东西...
<jusss> test
<sevk> jusss:点点点. 21:32 新年快乐 : 40.10天 
<maplebeats> 啊啊
<maplebeats> 啊啊
<maplebeats> 啊
<maplebeats> 啊啊
<maplebeats> 有人不
<sevk> maplebeats:点点点.  21:35
<maplebeats> 没人
<onlylove> 来帽子，我踢掉饭团
<maplebeats> 睡觉
<maplebeats> onlylove: 踢你妹
<onlylove> maplebeats: 而已刷屏
<maplebeats> onlylove: 你有妹妹没有
<onlylove> maplebeats: 不踢你踢谁
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我哪里刷了
<maplebeats> 没有评剧
<maplebeats> 证据
<onlylove> 往上翻log
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你连刷了5行
<jack77213> 啊！
<maplebeats> onlylove: 明明只有4行
<jack77213> maplebeats:  “有人不”
<maplebeats> jack77213: 没人
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你在跟鬼聊天？会通灵？
<maplebeats> onlylove: 你现在才发现么！
<jack77213> maplebeats: 四行“啊”+一行“有人不”=5行
<onlylove> jack77213: 他数学体育老师教的
<jack77213> 哦 O.O
<maplebeats> jack77213: 明显最后一句不能算在刷屏里面
<maplebeats> onlylove: 不要写我体育老师
<jack77213> maplebeats: 为啥？
<maplebeats> s/写/黑/g
<onlylove> 居然用全局替换
<onlylove> maplebeats: kk不管那些，超过的一律算刷
<jack77213> 算了，打cs去
<maplebeats> onlylove: 明显它没有这么智能
<onlylove> maplebeats: 明显你没有帽子
<jack77213> /away CS中
<jusss> maplebeats: 快告诉我怎么让dns走代理
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-43-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 8 19:35:44 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<maplebeats> jusss: 那还不简单
<maplebeats> jusss: 自己写个dns
<maplebeats> 今天升级了android5.0
<Guest90477> 请问有人用goagnet么？
<jusss> onlylove: dns怎么走代理
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道呢……
<jusss> kandu: dns怎么走代理
<onlylove> jusss: 要不你自己起个dns服务，设定上级是google的
<jusss> lainme: dns怎么走代理
<WhatsGoingOn> jusss: dns remote
<WhatsGoingOn> jusss: 问问题别指定问谁, 还挨个问, 招人烦
<jusss> wangchao: 非firefox chrome
<iMadper> jusss: 说非什么有屁用, 说你用的什么才有用
<jusss> iMadper: ie
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 条件反射 : 有个患失眠症的人求医,医生教他:"你反复数数吧。从零数到十再从十数到零,直到感到疲劳为止。" 过了几天病人来找医生说:"你教我的是锻炼的方法,而不是睡觉的方法。" "嗯?别的失眠病的可都是治好的。"医生肯定地说。 "我不行,我干过导弹兵,每当数到零
<^k^>  ─> ,我就从床上跳起来,因为这时导弹发射了。"
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请教关于ssh无法连接远程电脑的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467540 大家好，我的系统是Ubuntu14. 刚学会用ssh连接远程电脑进行一些简单工作。 我的情况是这样的。家里的网口都是插线线能直接上网的。PC用网线直接插家里的网口，ssh连接（已经设置
<alvin_rxg> heiiii: welcome
 * stardiviner 有谁知道怎么让Emacs正确显示Hex格式的文件里的中文么？ 文件样本在这里： http://fetchshare.com/archives/169 请帮忙查看下，要怎么设置Emacs的encoding或者其他的才能正常显示么？
<onlylove> hex？用16进编辑器？
<onlylove> 不对……那样打开就是0到F了……
<stardiviner> onlylove: Linux下有16进制编辑器么？能直接看到翻译后的内容的。
<onlylove> stardiviner: emacs好像可以用16进打开文件，不过打开以后是0到F
<onlylove> stardiviner: 反正我记得vim可以
<alvin_rxg> stardiviner: xxd
<stardiviner> onlylove: hexl-mode可以显示出翻译后的内容，但是我的这个文件用hexl-mode打开只能显示英文的内容，中文部分都是显示成了点。
<stardiviner> onlylove: vim是怎么弄的？
<onlylove> stardiviner: 忘了，因为这功能不怎么用
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: xxd，和hexdump是差不多的么？
<onlylove> stardiviner: 中文部分显示成了点，如果不是locale问题，大概就是信息丢失了
<stardiviner> onlylove: 我也曾经见过这样的Vim插件，也记不起来了，而且编辑功能很强大
<stardiviner> onlylove: 信息应该没有丢失，我是从Windows下刚刚拷贝过来的，
<onlylove> stardiviner: 我说的丢失的意思是，emacs给你丢了
<stardiviner> onlylove: 可能是locale问题，我试试，应该设置到zh_CN.UTF-8 ?
<onlylove> stardiviner: 你windows下面啥编码？
<onlylove> stardiviner: 先用GBK试试
<stardiviner> onlylove: 这应该不会吧，Emacs应该原样打开的吧，Windows下就是一般的XP系统，中文版的，估计是GBK之类的吧
<onlylove> stardiviner: 那就先用gbk
<onlylove> stardiviner: 自由软件有时候国际化做的不如商业软件
<stardiviner> onlylove: 嗯
<lainme> onlylove: 很多商业软件不国际化
<onlylove> lainme: 但是只要国际化，通常做的很不错，比方微软的windows
<onlylove> lainme: 不过我对windows也很无奈，win7是支持utf8的，但是默认中文版的locale是GBK
<onlylove> lainme: 但是它有个好处是，打开utf8编码和gb2312的都正常显示，不乱
<onlylove> lainme: Linux没这待遇，或者我不会弄，反正我默认utf8的locale不行，必须把default改成gbk才能打开
<lainme> onlylove: vim可以吧。gedit我也没弄对过
<onlylove> lainme: 其实应该是我不会弄，就是vim
<onlylove> lainme: 我记得vim可以指定encoding的
<lainme> onlylove: 可以啊 set fileencodings=ucs-bom,utf-8,gbk
<stardiviner> onlylove: lainme Emacs 也可以指定encoding， [C-x RET f]
<onlylove> lainme: 我现在做的就是国际化测试，人仔细到字体的大小
<onlylove> lainme: 包括翻译到哪种语言用哪种字体
<onlylove> lainme: 反正要求很细致
<onlylove> lainme: 所以需要大量手动测试，反正都丢给我司了，外包便宜啊……
<stardiviner> onlylove: 这么细致阿，那确实很厉害
<onlylove> stardiviner: 你也得看看是谁，微软 vmware adobe
<onlylove> stardiviner: 这些公司如果不出本地化还好，出的话不允许字体和翻译有瑕疵，当然，功能上的BUG大家都有，没办法
<stardiviner> onlylove: 倒也是，大公司，必须的！
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-43-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 8 19:35:44 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
#ubuntu-cn 2015-01-09
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 为什么我用虚拟机安装的Archlinux无法安装上图形界面呢？我按照教程操作的啊。都是报错！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467546 为什么我用虚拟机安装的Archlinux无法安装上图形界面呢？我按照教程操作的啊。都是报错！ 请各位大神帮助。谢谢大家。 统计信息: 发
<^k^>  ─> 表于 由 jackness — 2015-01-09 6:37
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-43-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 8 19:35:44 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M07/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2sUCISlXwAACOwuMQb_YAALrVQED6mYAAI7a226.jpg 偶死不瞑目啊
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42603
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 索尼推迟在中国发售PS4
 * tryit 请问如何捕获由iptables mark过的package？
<huntxu> tryit: 捕獲是啥意思，你想对那个包干嘛
<tryit> huntxu, 查看
<XiaMangHuo> tryit: tcpdump?
<tryit> XiaMangHuo, 或者wireshark都行
<XiaMangHuo> tryit: 我觉得够呛，iptables mark就是在skb上打标记吧？ pcap好像没法捕获
<tryit> huntxu, XiaMangHuo 我现在需要分析ICE协议，然后写一个L7-filter的配置文件，让其支持ICE协议
<XiaMangHuo> tryit: https://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2008/09/msg01694.html
<^k^> ⇪ fw: Re: how to sniff marked packets by iptables
<tryit> huntxu, XiaMangHuo 最后的测试就是使用iptables mark ICE包，我想看到这些包被正确mark了
<tryit> XiaMangHuo, 你太有才了……
<huntxu> XiaMangHuo: wireshark不知道能不能直接用mark过滤哈哈哈
<XiaMangHuo> tryit: 结论是，不能拿tcpdump抓
<XiaMangHuo> huntxu: 都用pcap，够呛吧
<tryit> XiaMangHuo, 我刚才搜到这篇了……
<tryit> XiaMangHuo, 我现在的想法是将这些包route到一个虚拟接口，比如lo之类的，然后捕获上面所有的包，来查看
<tryit> huntxu, 肯定不能的
<huntxu> tryit: 试试搞个虚拟设备，iptables mark原设备，用tc把带fwmark的mirror到那个虚拟设备上
<XiaMangHuo> tryit: 貌似只有这办法
<huntxu> 然后抓那个假的设备上的包
<XiaMangHuo> tryit: 或者mark那条rule里看看能不能加--log参数，mark了发条log出来也好
<tryit> huntxu, XiaMangHuo 对的，我现在在尝试，iproute2支持mark
<huntxu> 你看大家的想法是一样的嘛 lol
<tryit> huntxu, 英雄所见略通～
<tryit> 同
<huntxu> 其实 --log 更好。。。
<huntxu> 只不过数据多了的话日志太大了
<XiaMangHuo> huntxu: 测试的话问题不大，lol
 * XiaMangHuo ICE协议是神马……
 * huntxu 不知道
<huntxu> 反正是个协议
<XiaMangHuo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interactive_Connectivity_Establishment
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Interactive Connectivity Establishment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<tryit> ICE是一个中间件
<tryit> ICE它自己使用自己特定的协议
<tryit> 应该不是rfc
 * tryit 这里高手还是很多滴……
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 菜鸟请教一个关于ssh连接不通的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467547 大家好，我的系统是Ubuntu14. 刚学会用ssh连接远程电脑进行一些简单工作。 我的情况是这样的。家里的网口都是插线线能直接上网的。PC用网线直接插家里的网口，ssh连接（已经设置成无密匙
<BuMangHuo> tcpdump 抓不到 mark 的吧
<BuMangHuo> 额，貌似问题解决了？
<tryit> BuMangHuo, 抓不到
<tryit> BuMangHuo, mark本身不在pkg里，不会修改pkg的内容
<tryit> huntxu, XiaMangHuo BuMangHuo 暂时不用捕获了，先在filter里drop掉mask的包来测试
<tryit> mark
<tryit> ...
<huntxu> mark在skb里应该。。。
<tryit> huntxu, 恩，kernel是理解的
<tryit> huntxu, 随后有时间看下代码，现在得先完成任务……
<huntxu> tryit: 那你还不如log就好了，测试够用了
<tryit> huntxu, 恩，log更好点
<ZongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: http://www.dell.com/us/p/xps-13-9343-laptop/pd?ref=PD_OC
<^k^> ZongMangHuo: ⇪ XPS 13 Laptop with infinity display | Dell 价格:799.99
<onlylove_> 我觉得我应该去别人的网口那试试，如果别人的网口没问题我就报修
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 64位lubuntu在12306的网站上，不显示查询结果 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467548 我现在用的是64位lubuntu，这是公司工作电脑，想买一张车票，差点没坑死我。本机自带的firefox，我添加例外了，网站能进去，能正常访问，能登录，但是在车票预定窗口，选上始发地和
<BaiMangHuo> http://www.myopenglass.cn/
<^k^> BaiMangHuo: ⇪ O.S.G | 开源智能眼镜
<BuMangHuo> huntxu: skb 里面的这个 mark 跟 iptable 的 mark 不一样吧？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 今天轮到我掉线了
<jusss> BuMangHuo: dns的包是udp能直接发到tunnel里？
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 我一直还在掉，丫的PM突然改需求了
<jusss> BuMangHuo: 本机发起查询的dns端口是固定的吗
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 本来说是junit的测试，今天突然说是要变testNG
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 丫丫的一堆事
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 那iptables mark到哪去了？ 只存在在netfilter里面？
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 最主要的是，当时写程序灵活性不够好，到了这时候只能抓瞎
<XiaMangHuo> jusss: udp怎么不能推进tunnel？
<jusss> XiaMangHuo: 我昨晚试了下用nat表把发出的包塞进tunnel里了，然后nslookup了下什么也没收到
<XiaMangHuo> jusss: 你塞进tunnel之后回来的包你处理了么？
<BuMangHuo> test
<jusss> XiaMangHuo: 我后来看了下android上的ss好像是把dns包用pdnsd什么的换成tcp再发tunnel
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点. 11:41 新年快乐 : 39.51天 
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • Arch is the Best! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467549 https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=47306&p=1 这帮孙子笑死我了，一整个上午没做什么正事就看这个帖了…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 susbarbatus — 2015-01-09 11:39
<jusss> XiaMangHuo: 怎么处理？就一个tunnel端口全部接受
<XiaMangHuo> jusss: vpn的对端搞定了么？ 能正确转发你的dns请求么？
<XiaMangHuo> jusss: 或者对端有dns服务器么？
<huntxu> BuMangHuo: 记不清，忘了
<jusss> XiaMangHuo: 我用的ss，对端没有dns服务器
<huntxu> XiaMangHuo: 应该不是只存在netfilter里吧，不然tc那种怎么用
<BuMangHuo> 对哦，我也搞不清楚了
<BuMangHuo> 靠，发三句成功一句
<tryit> BuMangHuo, iproute2也可以使用mark的
<BuMangHuo> tryit: 恩
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 所以我觉得就是mark在skb里了，不过俺纯属胡猜
<XiaMangHuo> jusss: ss不知道，大概处理不了udp也不好说。
<XiaMangHuo> jusss: 你得先搞清楚你用的tunnel的特性，有些确实没发处理udp包
<jusss> XiaMangHuo: 哦
<jusss> XiaMangHuo: 本地发的dns包的端口是固定的吗
 * XiaMangHuo 艹，手头竟然木有讲netfilter的书
<XiaMangHuo> jusss: 应该不是
<huntxu> XiaMangHuo: 我记得是有另外一个mark不一样的，是啥我也忘了 lol
<MSErgo4K> ZongMangHuo: Associated types
<BuMangHuo> ... 这又是谁
<BuMangHuo> ttttttttttest
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 如何修改配置文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467550 我想把服务器上的硬盘拆下来，挂载到我的笔记本上，可以直接修改服务器硬盘上的配置文件么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dogalas — 2015-01-09 12:26
<maplebeats> 哪儿有ubuntu touch的刷机包- -
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: ping
<ZongMangHuo> maplebeats: 你什么设备啊？
<QiongMangHuo> ZongMangHuo: 一天一换啊你
<ZongMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 啥？
<QiongMangHuo> maplebeats: 拜升职加薪壕
<MSErgo4K> wangli: 贵司的年终奖发了没啊? cc qiao
<wangli> MSErgo4K, 你谁，哪个单位的，让你领导出来说话
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: wangli让你说句话
<QiongMangHuo> wangli: 贵司的年终奖发了没啊? cc qiao
<wangli> QiongMangHuo, 你又是谁，哪个单位的，让你领导出来说话
<MSErgo4K> wangli: 贵司的年终奖发了没啊? cc qiao
<wangli> MSErgo4K, 我去，递归的不对啊
<MSErgo4K> maplebeats: google一下就有啊.
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 赞
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 出来
<MSErgo4K> maplebeats: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2159291
<^k^> ⇪ ti: [How to]Flash Ubuntu touch on your phone [Ga… | Ubuntu Touch | XDA Forums
<maplebeats> QiongMangHuo: 升职加薪？个屁
<maplebeats> QiongMangHuo: 我N7 WIFI
<QiongMangHuo> maplebeats: 看你在twitter上炫耀了!
<maplebeats> QiongMangHuo: 升职级，不是升职
<maplebeats> QiongMangHuo: 你见过升职还想走的人嘛
<tryit> 谁用过L7-filter吗？iptables的一个extension
 * tryit ...
<maplebeats> MSErgo4K: 好麻烦的样子~
<MSErgo4K> maplebeats: 对于连google都懒的试一下的人来说, 刷机确实太麻烦了
<maplebeats> MSErgo4K: haha
<QiongMangHuo> maplebeats: 装
<maplebeats> 求一键刷机
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 小e
<maplebeats> QiongMangHuo: 装个P，人生已经如此艰难
<wangli> MSErgo4K, 贵单位ubuntu手机到底怎样  想换手机了
<jusss_> QiongMangHuo: 怎么让dns走代理？
<MSErgo4K> wangli: 比二十年前的爱立信t18好.
<wangli> 实在受不了2G的Wap网页了
<QiongMangHuo> jusss_: firefox好 像可以设置啊
<QiongMangHuo> jusss_: 而且socks5这种链路层代理协议, 用上之后dns都是走代理的吧
<maplebeats> MSErgo4K: 那MEIZU到底会不会出ubuntu touch手机啊，买手机比刷机方便点
<MSErgo4K> maplebeats: 会. 有关ubuntu touch的, 请联系Canonical大中华区首席ubuntu touch开发, chihchun
<chihchun> 我哪里是首席了阿...
<jusss_> QiongMangHuo: 如果不是给浏览器用呢
<MSErgo4K> chihchun: 哪里都是.
<chihchun> maplebeats: 会。
<wangli> MSErgo4K, http://gz.yesky.com/gdsm/366/2266866.shtml
<^k^> wangli: ⇪ 信不信由你 经典爱立信T18再现 _天极网
<QiongMangHuo> jusss_: 错了, 不是链路层
<maplebeats> chihchun: 大神，请收下我的膝盖+地址，麻烦送一台
<chihchun> maplebeats: 不过还得等 ...
<maplebeats> chihchun: 等待ing，999一台我就买一台
<MSErgo4K> maplebeats: 起开, 你这个不要脸的. 竟然要求别人送你?!
<MSErgo4K> chihchun: 别送 maplebeats
<MSErgo4K> chihchun: 要送还是送给我
<chihchun> XD
<QiongMangHuo> jusss_: 我对这个没研究, 我直接设置代理感觉没有dns污染啊
<qiao>  QiongMangHuo MSErgo4K 发个毛～
<chihchun> QiongMangHuo: 你的 dns 走 tcp 吗？
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 当然没有了, 因为fx都是remote nds了
<MSErgo4K> dns...
<QiongMangHuo> chihchun: 求MX4员工优惠
<qiao>  QiongMangHuo MSErgo4K 羡慕你们这些有年终奖的壕～
<QiongMangHuo> chihchun: socks5代理...
<QiongMangHuo> chihchun: 不是http代理
<MSErgo4K> qiao: 毛毛, 往年帽帽都给我发年终奖了啊
<maplebeats> QiongMangHuo: MSErgo4K 口水，多少年终奖
<QiongMangHuo> chihchun: 求MX4员工优惠
<QiongMangHuo> chihchun: 求MX4员工优惠
<QiongMangHuo> chihchun: 求MX4员工优惠
<qiao> MSErgo4K: 300 的事就别提了。
<MSErgo4K> qiao: 我就是想知道, 今年还是不是300了?
<qiao> MSErgo4K: 贵司发多少。。
<maplebeats> 羡慕你们这些年终奖的混蛋
<QiongMangHuo> maplebeats: 外企真没有年终奖这种东西
<MSErgo4K> qiao: 没有啊我们.
<chihchun> 我也想有员工优惠阿阿阿~~ (应该要有吧)
<QiongMangHuo> chihchun: 我这几天就要买MX4了啊!
<MSErgo4K> maplebeats: 别闹了, 这里有几个有年终奖的? 要算下来, 你的年终奖最多吧
<QiongMangHuo> chihchun: 要不你先送我一台用着?
<maplebeats> 你们这些土豪，不和你们玩了
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 起开, 你这个不要脸的. 竟然要求别人送你?!
<chihchun> QiongMangHuo: 北京应该还有八十台...
<MSErgo4K> chihchun: 别送 QiongMangHuo
<MSErgo4K> chihchun: 要送送我啊
<QiongMangHuo> chihchun: 送我一台用用
<chihchun> XD
<QiongMangHuo> chihchun: 借我一台用个3个月也行啊
<chihchun> MSErgo4K: QiongMangHuo 现在收机器是要交 patch 的阿！
<QiongMangHuo> chihchun: 可以啊!
<MSErgo4K> chihchun: 赶紧帮我写个patch, 我去提交一下就行了吧?
<maplebeats> chihchun: 提一个patch就有机器吗？
<qiao> MSErgo4K: 还没有发。。谁知道多少。。
<maplebeats> chihchun: 我也要，我也要！
<MSErgo4K> qiao: 还不发...
<chihchun> 哇 @_@
<ZongMangHuo> chihchun: 我也要，我也要！
<chihchun> chihchun: 我也要，我也要！
<jusss_> QiongMangHuo: 能直接让dns走代理用socks5吗？有这种工具没
<MSErgo4K> jusss_: 你不需要dns了已经
<QiongMangHuo> chihchun: 给我一台用, 然后说丢了, 然后按你采购价赔给你
<QiongMangHuo> jusss_: 有
<MSErgo4K> jusss_: 如果你用了socks5, 就不需要dns了
<maplebeats> MSErgo4K: 年终奖啥时候发？
<MSErgo4K> maplebeats: 我? 我没有啊
<QiongMangHuo> jusss_: proxychains可以设置remote dns
<MSErgo4K> maplebeats: 去年300块钱的.
<maplebeats> KM
<ZongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 话说你可以再试试proxychains
<chihchun> 怎么大家天天折腾梯子阿。
<ZongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 咱没那么严格了
<ZongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 估计就可以用了
<MSErgo4K> ZongMangHuo: 不行.
<chihchun> 我在台湾终于也可以翻墙回北京了! :D
<QiongMangHuo> chihchun: 为什么? 因为你们不来光复!!!
<ZongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 好吧
<QiongMangHuo> chihchun: 还有脸问为什么!!!
<chihchun> XD
<MSErgo4K> ZongMangHuo: 那个是认证方法的时候, 它多发了认证的信息过来, 没办法.
<jusss_> MSErgo4K: 比如我用ssh开了socks5 然后就不需要dns了？不明白
 * maplebeats 新来的毕业生年终比我们多，呵呵
<wangli> MSErgo4K, 我们厂暂时还不是最优秀的乡镇民办企业，论年终奖是肯定比不上你们的
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 牛牛, 包养我!
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 来陪我玩洛英
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 那是什么
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: pong
<MSErgo4K> jusss_: 不明白就算了 ,上次给你讲过了
<BuMangHuo> maplebeats: 拜升值加薪换工作壕
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 来, 教我们犯罪
<jusss_> MSErgo4K: 把dns包发tunnel里不行呀
<MSErgo4K> maplebeats: 拜升值加薪进核心组壕
<jusss_> 什么都没收到
<MSErgo4K> jusss_: 我说了, 之前给你讲过了, 你自己翻log
<jusss_> MSErgo4K: 昨天的？
<MSErgo4K> jusss_: 前几天的了
<jusss_> 。。。
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 啊？
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 这个我也不熟悉啊
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 要不学祖名也来点儿？
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 不用告诉我, 告诉 QiongMangHuo 就好.
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 我只认识祖贤, 不认识祖明
<MSErgo4K> http://v2ex.com/t/160567#reply6  cc  BaiMangHuo
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ 「Camelia 山茶花」诚邀技术负责人／ web 前端／ iOS 开发加入（ 15k～ 50k+股权期权） - V2EX
<BuMangHuo> ...
<palomino|working> O_O
<BuMangHuo> palomino|working: 破马早
 * ZongMangHuo momo palomino|working
 * palomino|working momo *MangHuo
<BuMangHuo> palomino|working: 球送显示器
 * QiongMangHuo 还是互联网赚钱狠啊
<palomino|working> 找球问问 BuMangHuo
<BuMangHuo> .....
<BuMangHuo> ......
<BuMangHuo> 莫要黑我啊
<ZongMangHuo> palomino|working: 难道不应该是 momo .+MangHuo 么？
 * ZongMangHuo 千人斩现在叫什么？
<palomino|working> 那得多输入一个字符啊.. ZongMangHuo
<palomino|working> 好累的
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 互联网只是圈钱狠
<ZongMangHuo> palomino|working: 多一个字都不打给我，好讨厌的
<palomino|working> 省手省键盘..
<MSErgo4K> ZongMangHuo: 你说的是实际千人斩(不忙活), 还是脸千人斩(穷忙活), 还是相机千人斩(快乐阿荣)?
<BuMangHuo> 黑猫现在叫什么
<jusss_> MSErgo4K: 没有
<MSErgo4K> jusss_: 那就算了.
 * ZongMangHuo 我靠，一转眼这么多千人斩了...
 * ZongMangHuo 我真是拖后腿啊
<BuMangHuo> ZongMangHuo: 你是总钻风啊
<MSErgo4K> ZongMangHuo: 别伤心, 真正实现了千人斩的, 只有 BuMangHuo
<palomino|working> 可以努力成为"被千人斩"
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: http://haitao.smzdm.com/p/313609
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ 新低价：OLYMPUS 奥林巴斯 LS-12 录音笔 $109（约￥745）_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42606
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 防火长城使用有效IP投毒DNS，其中包括色情网站IP
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42609
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 来自朝鲜的发行版Red Star OS 3.0
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: ...
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 太贵
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: ls12啊!!!!
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 跟 zoom 比怎么样
<BuMangHuo> h1
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 回放肯定好啊
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 录音, 我觉得可能还是zoom靠谱
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: zoom的录音设备的专业性爆表.
 * QiongMangHuo 谁收了我的K420???
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 所以说嘛
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 我不再需要回放设备了啊
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 而且这货也太大了不是
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 恩, 那还是h1好
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 貌似 h2 也不错？ 但是 h2 比 h1 大了挺多
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 去查查重量?
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 我关注体积啊
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 体积不好找明细吧
<BuMangHuo> h1 净重: 60g (without batteries)
<BuMangHuo> h2 的页面打不开
<BuMangHuo> 额, 130g（不包括电池） cc MSErgo4K
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 而且 h2 得两节电池
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: .. 果断h1
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 没得选了
<BuMangHuo> 67.6（宽）x 113.8（长）x 42.7（厚）毫米  h2
<BuMangHuo> 规格: 44(W) x 136(D) x 31(H)mm h1
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 确实, h2n那个是5个麦克风... h1是两个, 体积肯定差很多.
<BuMangHuo> 对
<BuMangHuo> 不过价格貌似差不多
<BuMangHuo> 不知道海淘的 h1 啥价格
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 日本应该便宜.
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 为什么会有这么多的zombie进程？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467551 目前一个投票网站 一般在线80左右， serverlimit 120 maxclints 100 MaxRequestsPerChild 100 结果时不时出现几千个zombie进程………… 运行又还算正常啊 下图是比较少人的时候拍的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yeaky
<^k^>  ─> ang — 2015-01-09 14:23
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你斩人还录音?
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你斩人还录音?
<BuMangHuo> ...
 * ZongMangHuo 一来就看到这么劲爆的消息...
 * QiongMangHuo 困
<lainme> webqq已经彻底没法登录了么
<onlylove> lainme: 腾讯不是说不和你玩了？去揍饭团 cc maplebeats
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，我问你，在现有的不止从哪抄来的项目上修修补补，有啥好办法不
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我特想推了重写
<onlylove> palomino|working: 看整个项目里面一堆和当前项目无关的，不知所云的.java文件，我TM就想挠墙
<isaac__> 重写什么？
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: http://epp.dell-brand.com/user.php
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 用户中心-EPP 戴尔重点客户员工个人采购
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 赞!
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 用canonical邮箱登陆?
<palomino|working> 这个情况么... onlylove
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 我去年注册成功的, 不过忘了密码
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 明白.
<palomino|working> 我之前忍了很久，前段时间终于忍不住了，把代码给删除+重构了... onlylove
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: "欢迎来自 Canonical 的 AdamLee 进入戴尔重点客户员工采购部！"
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 赞.
<XiaMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 乃知道hdmi线会不会会很影响画质/音质啊？
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 帮看价格?
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: checking
<pity> QiongMangHuo: ...
 * XiaMangHuo 想买根便宜hdmi线……
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 新片不一定有啊
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 土壕
<QiongMangHuo> 新品
<eexpss> XiaMangHuo: 会影响
<XiaMangHuo> eexpss: 不到1m这种距离影响很严重么？
<eexpss> 这不严重。1m而已
 * XiaMangHuo 不过一根线就几块钱，先买了试水，不行扔了就是
<eexpss> 可忽略
 * pity 最近 MangHuo 组团了
<onlylove___> eexpss: ee神，你那缺人不，还有，论坛有招人的，招perl的
<onlylove___> eexpss: 你去看看不
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 过来看
<eexpss> 我这缺某些方面的。
<onlylove___> eexpss: 哪些方面
<eexpss> pl的，到处都是啊。专门论坛。
<pity> onlylove___: 这年头还有招 perl 的？
<eexpss> 搞mcu或者搞android的。
<onlylove___> pity: perl不死
<onlylove___> pity: 搞生物的
<onlylove___> pity: 你去问下meaculpa
<eexpss> 谁搞生物啊
<pity> onlylove___: 听着跟细菌似的
<pity> eexpss: banban 以前搞生物的
<eexpss> 卖鱼的，才叫搞生物。
<onlylove___> pity: 原来他离职和我说，一年之内找不到工作，就学perl
<eexpss> 养鱼的。
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 没多少省的... 没意思
<onlylove___> eexpss: 你在说 MSErgo4K么
<eexpss> 不记得谁了。
<onlylove___> eexpss: 这频道就他一个养鱼的
<pity> eexpss: 看来 perl 还有点儿活路啊
<eexpss> 这nick搞不清了。
<onlylove___> eexpss: 哦，专业养鱼
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 拜万人斩妹子壕 imtxc
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 打发叫花子呢
<happyaron> BaiMangHuo: 你是哪个来着
<pity> eexpss: /who 一下这些忙活
<happyaron> FJKong_: 拜见孔书壕
<happyaron> huntxu: 拜见胡须remote壕
<onlylove___> happyaron: 现在的 BaiMangHuo是 cherrot
<happyaron> lainme: 拜见蓝莓姐
<FJKong_> --。 --
<happyaron> BaiMangHuo: 拜见萌萌哒妹子壕
<onlylove___> happyaron: BaiMangHuo这个nick已经被好多人用过了
<eexpss> 哈皮估计又找到妹子了。这么高兴。
<onlylove___> happyaron: 需要每天whois一下
<happyaron> onlylove___: 拜见累觉不爱
<happyaron> eexpss: 没有啊
<happyaron> onlylove___: 现在这个没whois出来
<eexpss> happyaron: 还是来湖南找一个。
<happyaron> eexpss: 拜见神
<pity> happyaron: cherrot 是妹子？
<happyaron> pity: 看你怎么解读啦
<happyaron> pity: 拜见p哥
<happyaron> eexpss: 带不走啊
<onlylove___> happyaron: 明明是P姐
<happyaron> onlylove___: 好的
<eexpss> 带不走，说明你没搞定嘛。
<eexpss> pity: 是谁呢
<huntxu> happyaron: 哈批哈批你畢業了沒
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 拜见当当壕
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: i5 8G 256G 优惠六百多, 员工价 10339.......
<pity> happyaron: onlylove___ 刚说想没叫 p 姐
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 乖
<happyaron> huntxu: 哪壶不开提哪壶。。。
<onlylove___> yunfan: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42610
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 联通系统发现信息泄露漏洞
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 不行, 太贵. 贵了3k多, 还是旧版本.
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 新版
<happyaron> eexpss: 湖南妹纸家长爱叫回老家
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 那也贵了3k多呢...
<pity> eexpss: 我啊
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 拜见妹子壕
<eexpss> onlylove___: 老要msg，kick他们不。
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 嗯 国内价格太贵
<XiaMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 乃们真觉得dell 会给C社很好的折扣？ 都没几个人买 cc QiongMangHuo
<eexpss> pity: @@ 搞不清了。
<happyaron> qiao: 拜首席
<happyaron> roylez: 拜主席
<huntxu> happyaron: 哈批哈批你有女朋友了没
<happyaron> scateu: 拜康哥壕
<pity> eexpss: I'm just short for pityonline
<huntxu> roylez: 眨眨
<happyaron> wangli: 拜
<eexpss> pity: 哦。:-)
<huntxu> eexpss: 密码记得了不
<happyaron> wzssyqa_: 拜见带尾巴的袜子壕
<happyaron> ypwong: 拜黄sir
<eexpss> huntxu: 乖，别乱说。
<happyaron> yunfan: 拜mips没板子壕
<happyaron> huntxu: 哪壶不开提哪壶
 * pity 这么多壕，我们做朋友吧！
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 妹子呢妹子呢?
<happyaron> huntxu: 拜见remote妹子壕胡须
<MSErgo4K> XiaMangHuo: QiongMangHuo: 哎...
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 让imtxc和imadper还有cherrot给介绍啊
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 最好是bestbuy有卖啦
<XiaMangHuo> eexpss: MSErgo4K 安卓有办法把音乐airplay到appletv上去嘛？
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 没事, 我同学过年回来.
<XiaMangHuo> eexpss: MSErgo4K 除了蓝牙
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 赞!
<MSErgo4K> XiaMangHuo: 没有android也没有appletv... 你问我, 不合适吧?
<huntxu> happyaron: 你这么多胡都不开
<XiaMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 乃都换本子了？
<eexpss> XiaMangHuo: 没用过airplay
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 真不错 羡慕
<happyaron> huntxu: 没胡啊
<XiaMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 啊，对了，乃只是音乐党，不是安卓党
<onlylove> happyaron: 你知道人没板子，不给人送个？
<happyaron> onlylove: 找袜子壕送啊
<XiaMangHuo> eexpss: 其他DLNA设备呢？
<happyaron> onlylove: 袜子壕专业送板一年多
<eexpss> dlna的，好多软件。
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-43-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 8 19:35:44 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<eexpss> 一个一个试试。没设备的路过。
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 那你们什么时候release啊?
<isaac__> 各位怎么都不聊点技术话题呢
<isaac__> 比如说gambas3如何使用
<eexpss> isaac__: 摸摸，谁用那哦。
<happyaron> maplebeats: 我这儿刚启用你厂企业邮
<isaac__> 为什么没人用那个呢
<happyaron> maplebeats: 启用前5分钟还给我发邮件推销，nnd
<onlylove> isaac__: 这边只有你一个用BASIC的
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 不知道呢啊
<eexpss> isaac__: 在linux世界，无数的语言啊。何必。
<onlylove> isaac__: 剩下的，shell python perl ruby c各种都有
<isaac__> basic编程很便捷啊
<isaac__> 没有C那么又门槛
<huntxu> 居然basic这么重口味
<FJKong_> happyaron: 求包
<eexpss> isaac__:  摸摸。你去学过几种脚本后再说。
<happyaron> FJKong_: 不是让你merge到master么。。。
<isaac__> 其他脚本我都会啊
<eexpss> happyaron: 有啥好玩的。
<happyaron> FJKong_: merge了就自动生成了
<isaac__> PHP我也会啊
<FJKong_> happyaron: 。。。
<happyaron> eexpss: 没啥好玩的
<happyaron> FJKong_: RPM现在也自动生成的，一起搞定
<isaac__> java我也会
<eexpss> isaac__: 来，我考你一个正则。
<huntxu> happyaron: 有啥好买的
<FJKong_> 不是下次灭
<eexpss> 乖乖，神童啊。
<onlylove> 居然会秒天秒地秒宇宙的PHP
<happyaron> huntxu: 对于你这种壕，啥都行啊
<happyaron> FJKong_: 那我去merge
<isaac__> 什么正规？
<eexpss> 正则。。。
<onlylove> isaac__: 正则都不知道你好意思说你会脚本
<isaac__> 你是要我用什么语言写正规呢
<huntxu> PHP是最好的语言，不服来战
<FJKong_> happyaron: 好人啊
<happyaron> FJKong_: pushing
<isaac__> 你误会我意思了
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 你被 FJKong_ 发卡了...
 * onlylove 拜 huntxu PHP壕
<isaac__> 正规很多语言都能写啊
<happyaron> huntxu: 你喜欢拍黄片？
<eexpss> huntxu: 呸。
<onlylove> isaac__: 去搜下正则表达式
<huntxu> 淡淡是最好的内核开发者，不服来战
<isaac__> 你要我用什么语言写正规
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 他要是不发我才害怕呢
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 我强烈不同意
<huntxu> 蓉蓉是最好的dd，不服来战
<happyaron> FJKong_: 你这commit里把预览皮肤的默认值改了
<isaac__> 我是问你想要我用什么语言写正规
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 这个我可不知道
<happyaron> huntxu: 你喜欢debian？
<FJKong_> happyaron: 哦 忘了改回来了
<huntxu> happyaron: 不是喜欢，是爱
<FJKong_> happyaron: 测试来着
<eexpss> 爱大便哦。
 * QiongMangHuo 截图 "15:21 < huntxu> 蓉蓉是最好的dd，不服来战"
 * pity 听说 GNU 初期去 UNIX 时很牛逼
<happyaron> 截图 15:23 < eexpss> 爱大便哦。
<eexpss> 屎壳郎嘛
<isaac__> 我是好的BB,不服来抱抱
<eexpss> isaac__: 你这吹牛的。没鸡鸡。
<happyaron> FJKong_: 下回改了吧
<onlylove_> BB是啥……
<isaac__> 我没吹
<isaac__> 你考吧
<QiongMangHuo> BooB
<isaac__> 烤胡了任你吃
<huntxu> 考个正则解析xml
<FJKong_> happyaron: 看 我就说不能往master搞嘛 各种忘
<eexpss> 我要发飙了，要踢忙活党了。
<happyaron> FJKong_: 你昨天提交的时候我还没睡呢，全看了一遍 lol
<huntxu> eexpss: 你去把各种忙活注册一下，谁用ghost谁
<isaac__> 我经常用正规遍历目录
<happyaron> 好样的ee神
<FJKong_> happyaron: 我擦累
<eexpss> 和注册无关，只是被忙活党搞晕了。
<isaac__> 不过都是basic的
<onlylove_> isaac__: 遍历目录需要正则？
<happyaron> FJKong_: 我昨天折腾程序在线更新来着，然后被你那个lock给搞奔溃了
<FJKong_> happyaron: 啥lock啊
<adam_magic_pack> 好霸气的一个"Bye!"
<happyaron> FJKong_: file lock啊
<FJKong_> happyaron: 那不是我弄得。。
<FJKong_> happyaron: lenkyä¾ 
<happyaron> FJKong_: FJKong_ 哦
<isaac__> VB正则表达式 遍历目录
<huntxu> 为什么总忙活没说过话也被踹出去了
<FJKong_> isaac__: 吓我一跳 以为我师父来了
<happyaron> FJKong_: 一顿折腾能unlock滞后，execv还会异常
<FJKong_> issac
<happyaron> FJKong_: 悲剧啊悲剧
<happyaron> FJKong_: 因为execv之后原有的pid lock又不能lock了
<isaac__> 谁是你师傅？
<happyaron> 马丹
<FJKong_> issac
<isaac__> 正规遍历目录，剔除掉某些关键字的文件
<huntxu> FJKong_: 你师傅叫马丹 lol
<FJKong_> 星际2大师组还是宗师组来着
<happyaron> huntxu: isaac__ 的师傅
<happyaron> 15:27 < isaac__> 谁是你师傅？
<happyaron> 15:27 < happyaron> 马丹
<isaac__> 马丹是谁啊？我只知道马化腾
<happyaron> FJKong_: 孔叔叔RPM粗来了
<FJKong_> happyaron: 来
<FJKong_> 弄！
<happyaron> FJKong_: http://<domain>/archives/rpm/
<happyaron> FJKong_: 去下载就可以了
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ 取标题 bad URI(absolute but no path): http://
<isaac__> 就一会闲聊的功夫，我写了个迷你定时闹钟，谁帮我测试一下
<FJKong_> vb啊
<isaac__> 不是，我用的gambas
<eexpss> 额。难道是大猩猩转世。
<FJKong_> 有没有用pascal的大婶
<eexpss> 之前有2个
<isaac__> 正准备写本关于gambas3的书，这书700块一本
<eexpss> yunfan: <- 这家伙。
<FJKong_> 哇
<huntxu> isaac__: 代码呢
 * ZongMangHuo 还好不是kickban
<isaac__> 我在淘宝和亚马逊只有加拿大人写的那一本700多块
<eexpss> 又是unknown。铁定蛤蟆啊
<isaac__> 还严重缺货
<isaac__> 国内根本没有一本关于gambas3的书
<huntxu> 又是unknown。铁定蛤蟆啊
<pity> 又是unknown。铁定蛤蟆啊
 * ZongMangHuo 为什么不是铁腚蛤蟆？
<BaiMangHuo> eexpss: =。=
<eexpss> @@@ 又都来了。
<huntxu> isaac__: 别开小窗。。。
<cherrot> 华丽转身
<huntxu> isaac__: 当然不行，谁要deb
<isaac__> uuntxu 你是要源
<huntxu> ZongMangHuo: 因为腚不是铁的
<onlylove> huntxu: 找ee要帽子，开小窗的踢掉
<isaac__> tar包源可以不？
<BuMangHuo> ....
<huntxu> isaac__: 你有几十个文件还是几千行代码么
<eexpss> 屁股是铁的，会被debian憋死的。
<isaac__> 啥意思
<pity> eexpss: lol
<ZongMangHuo> eexpss: 赞
<isaac__> 什么叫几十个文件几千行代码
<pity> eexpss: 可以做个快门
<eexpss> lol
<happyaron> FJKong_: 下到了嘛
<huntxu> isaac__: 不然哪有必要tar，随便找个地方贴代码不行啊
<huntxu> 我只是想看看这语言长啥样而已
<isaac__> 我在公屏上贴代码你们会不会恨我？
<FJKong_> happyaron: 稍等
<onlylove> isaac__: 不用我们，机器人就把你踢了
<eexpss> 看topic，有贴代码的地方。
<isaac__> ' Gambas class file
<isaac__>  Static Public timeset1 As String
<isaac__>  Static Public timeset2 As String
<isaac__>  Static Public a As String
<isaac__>  Static Public oneceplay As Integer
<isaac__>  Static Public infopath As String
<^k^> isaac__:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<eexpss> 这家伙lag了？
<isaac__> Next
<isaac__> FMain.Center
<isaac__> End
<isaac__> Public Sub Timer1_Timer()
<isaac__>    
<isaac__>  a = Time(Now)
<isaac__>   If timeset1 & ":" & timeset2 = (Left(a, 5)) Then
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 如何让thunderbird自动显示新邮件呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467556 不能自动显示新邮件挺耽误工作的，请各位指教。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yangdawei.hit — 2015-01-09 15:32
<eexpss> ^k^: 你个死bot，又出bug了嘛。
<eexpss> 23秒这么短？
<pl_014> eexpss: 可能连续6行就T
<eexpss> 分明是故意ban别人。lol
 * ZongMangHuo 哎，这娃
<huntxu> ZongMangHuo: 有啥好事不
<ZongMangHuo> huntxu: 木有
<huntxu> eexpss: 神啊，新opera没有邮件客户端了你用没
<eexpss> 我用dev版本。
<eexpss> 邮件，直接web的
 * huntxu 还在用12.16
 * adam_magic_pack 谁收了我的AKG K420???
<eexpss> 我要耳机
<huntxu> web邮件的，都是老板
<eexpss> 现在的web邮件，比软件作得好了啊。
<adam_magic_pack> eexpss: 120包邮卖给你
<eexpss> adam_magic_pack: 你邮寄到付吧。
<FJKong_> adam_magic_pack: 换BOSE QC25吧亲
<eexpss> 其实我是要google glass
<eexpss> 耳机档次低了。
<adam_magic_pack> FJKong_: 最大的不爽是因为我头大, K420不是很舒服
 * eexpss 蛋蛋头大！
<adam_magic_pack> eexpss: 那就118到付给你 lol
<FJKong_> adam_magic_pack: 你的头是c cup的？
<adam_magic_pack> .....
<eexpss> adam_magic_pack: 好啊
<adam_magic_pack> eexpss: 真的假的?
<onlylove_> 又便宜了
<eexpss> adam_magic_pack: 118块，你夹包裹里面。
<adam_magic_pack> eexpss: 坏人
<BuMangHuo> adam_magic_pack: 。。。。 你的头还大？
<BuMangHuo> adam_magic_pack: 你的脸属于长的吧
<adam_magic_pack> BuMangHuo: 你才长脸
<eexpss> adam_magic_pack: 唉，你下次压着 imadper 买了就是嘛。
<BuMangHuo> adam_magic_pack: 这么跟你说吧，两个 k420 的宽度才适合我
<adam_magic_pack> BuMangHuo: 卧槽, 赵石?
 * BuMangHuo 正圆形的脑袋
<eexpss> BuMangHuo: 你吹牛吧。你比蛋蛋脸宽一倍？
<BuMangHuo> eexpss: 这么跟你说吧，我配眼睛宽度 55mm 的都夹脸 cc adam_magic_pack
<BuMangHuo> 淘宝搜眼镜我都是 眼镜 + 加宽
<eexpss> 坐等蛋蛋承认，脸只有30mm不到。
<eexpss> 30mm，注意了。
<BuMangHuo> 不对，这个单位貌似有问题
<adam_magic_pack> BuMangHuo: 没概念
<eexpss> lol
<BuMangHuo> 哦对， 55mm 说的是每个镜片的宽度
<eexpss> 你这是玷污蛋蛋
<BuMangHuo> 我去，我的眼镜上写个 55 18-140 ... 这是尼康的镜头？ cc cherrot
<eexpss> 蛤蟆带眼镜的？记得不带啊。
<cherrot> BuMangHuo: 噗。。可以变焦的眼镜咩
<onlylove> eexpss: BuMangHuo是5S
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 瞳距55，你暴露了你的真实脸宽了
 * XiaMangHuo 妈蛋，去换了个显示器的功夫，就被人踢了
<eexpss> 瞳距和脸宽没关系，好吧。
<cherrot> XiaMangHuo: 懂真多
<cherrot> XiaMangHuo: /nick known
<eexpss> 居然是基蛙
<BuMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 没有暴露啊
<eexpss> oops
<BuMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 因为我是 55+ ，具体 + 多少我都不知道.....
<BuMangHuo> lol
<eexpss> 看来我要把蛤蟆基蛙都踢了。
 * XiaMangHuo 看来需要买个dp转hdmi的接头
 * ZongMang_ 看来要换个名字了
<adam_magic_pack> XiaMangHuo: 给谁使?
<XiaMangHuo> adam_magic_pack: 自己
<adam_magic_pack> XiaMangHuo: 我说什么设备?
<XiaMangHuo> adam_magic_pack: 显示器啊
<XiaMangHuo> adam_magic_pack: dock到显示器
<XiaMangHuo> adam_magic_pack: 才发现dock只有dp，没hdmi，破联想
 * BuMangHuo 看来得想办法弄个 op 使了
<adam_magic_pack> XiaMangHuo: 哦, 我的dell显示器有dp没hdmi
<adam_magic_pack> XiaMangHuo: dp好, dp妙
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 求助linux硬盘数据恢复EXT4-fs (sdc1): bad geometry: block count ， ex http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467558 一个500gb，sata硬盘，ext格式，有一些数据，现在插入硬盘盒，在ubuntu系统上面无法读取了，mount的时候提示如下错误，如图 磁盘信息 Quote: lsg@edubuntu1404:~$ sudo fdisk
<^k^> eexpss, .. 休息一下 .. 16:02 新年快乐 : 39.33天 
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 如何在脚本里让read自动补全？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467559 如题：如何实现在脚本里用read的时候输入的时候能够自动补全？比如脚本里要求输入一个路径，如果能自动补全的话用起来方便多了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 szl1997 — 2015-01-09 16:00
<cherrot> 都踢了 都踢了～
<adam_magic_pack> 都踢了 都踢了～
<tryit> huntxu, 对iptables/netfilter 的 data flow 熟悉吗？
<huntxu> tryit: 网络上有幅图，看那个图
<tryit> huntxu, 我google了好几个了
<tryit> huntxu, L7-filter工作在哪个阶段？清楚不？
<XiaMangHuo> adam_magic_pack: 球帽子，我要踢掉所有e开头的
<adam_magic_pack> XiaMangHuo: 啥情况
<huntxu> tryit: l7这么高远的问题。。。
<tryit> huntxu, 高远？啥意思
<XiaMangHuo> adam_magic_pack: 不爽呗，e开头的都不知道是谁
<XiaMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 踢了看看都是谁
 * XiaMangHuo 这就是某个sb的逻辑
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • Ubuntu校色 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467560 有沒有知道Ubuntu系統下可以進行校色的軟件？我現在的系統屏幕顏色偏藍，看著太刺眼。機器是Thinkpad W520 统计信息: 发表于 由 friend43 — 2015-01-09 16:02
<DeaDSouL> DSHack: hey there :P
<DeaDSouL> LOL
<DSHack> LOL
<DSHack> DeaDSouL: Really interesting
<DSHack> DeaDSouL: Do you speak chinese?
<DeaDSouL> indeed it is :D
<DeaDSouL> DSHack: no... i just came to take a look :P
<DSHack> DeaDSouL:  poor isaac guy
<DSHack> DeaDSouL: he is lost as fuck
<huntxu> tryit: 不要开小窗
<DeaDSouL> looooool sure he is
<DeaDSouL> hopefully he join this chan
<DSHack> Yes, that'd be nice
<DeaDSouL> he doesn't even know how to join a channel
<DSHack> They apparently banned him
<DSHack> I think you need a registered name for #ubuntu-cn
<DeaDSouL> no
<DSHack> Wow man, so weird.
<DeaDSouL> my nick is not registered
<adam_magic_pack> DeaDSouL: DSHack who are you guys...
<DeaDSouL> or is it? ... I can't remember :P
<DSHack> adam_magic_pack: We are trying to help a guy that only speaks chinese in #ubuntu to join #ubuntu-cn
<DeaDSouL> adam_magic_pack: there is someone in #ubuntu from china.. and can't join this channel
<DSHack> adam_magic_pack: He was trying to fix some stuff. but he can't communicate in english
<adam_magic_pack> isaac was banned by robot because of flooding
<DeaDSouL> adam_magic_pack: his nick is isaac__
<DSHack> He was trying to post some code adam_magic_pack
<adam_magic_pack> DeaDSouL: yeah I know
<eexpss> 额，基蛙你有啥意见了。
<adam_magic_pack> DSHack: DeaDSouL unbanned
 * ZongMang_ 老外还真是人心...
 * ZongMang_ s/人心/热心
<DeaDSouL> adam_magic_pack: tell him not to past code here
<DSHack> Or send him to a pastebin service :P
<adam_magic_pack> DeaDSouL: we have a robot to ban anyone flooding, he will learn :)
<DeaDSouL> adam_magic_pack: i guess he is really new to all this :P
<DeaDSouL> adam_magic_pack: just tell him in chinese plz :)
<adam_magic_pack> isaac__: check /topic
<adam_magic_pack> DeaDSouL: OK
<adam_magic_pack> isaac__: 执行 /topic 学习小学生行为规范
<eexpss> hoho 还知道去找op房间投诉。
<DeaDSouL> isaac__: ok man? do not put many lines here
<isaac__> 小学生行为规范 5555
<isaac__> OK thank U
<eexpss> isaac__: 你自己lag了。知道不。被bot玩弄了。
<adam_magic_pack> eexpss: 他是去#ubuntu叫人了...
<eexpss> 还不错。知道去找人。
<isaac__> 刚才还说贴代码给某人看看的，哪知道
<isaac__> 还真会被屏蔽
<adam_magic_pack> 铁面无私包小k
<eexpss> isaac__: ​​http://imagebin.org/327284
<shidafu> 小白求问：A B 两台机器。
<shidafu> A 可以安装 sslocal，但 B 只能用系统设置里的 proxy 设置(http, socks)。如何让 B 通过 A 通过 shadowsocks 上网？
<eexpss> 自己看，你网络延时。
<isaac__> 好在E文虽烂，勉强能应急SOS
<onlylove> isaac__: 你英文要烂到什么程度，老外都看不下去，让你来中文频道
<isaac__> 特别特别烂那种
 * eexpss 估计这家伙去英文频道说拼音，老外急死了。
<isaac__> 哈哈
<onlylove> 嗯，差不多
<yunfan> happyaron: 我又板子啊  只是没有君正那款
<isaac__> 讲中文式英文哈哈哈
<maplebeats> 欺负我们这些不会英文的
<maplebeats> 我刚刚看到上面有人在对说英语
<onlylove> maplebeats: 支持你讨伐 adam_magic_pack
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: 干死
 * adam_magic_pack 孤王现在已经可以听懂印度人说话了
<eexpss> 这。。。
<eexpss> dandan ni baimanhuole bantian ,tingdongzeju mei .
<isaac__> 告诉大伙我英文一级也没考，都是记的代码
<adam_magic_pack> eexpss: 当然
<adam_magic_pack> eexpss: 我不是白忙活 我是穷忙活
<isaac__> 那个老外人真好，还专门到中文频道帮我呢
<isaac__> 好想认识这样热心的朋友
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 你已经听懂印度人讲话了？膜拜啊，下一步是不是日本人？
<QiongMangHuo> isaac__: 忍不了你的英文, 赶紧把佛爷送走  哈哈哈
<onlylove_> isaac__: 蠢死，换个nick就行了
<isaac__> 就是不会用才这样额
<isaac__> 以前都只用QQ
<isaac__> 再早一点用的是OICQ
<onlylove_> qq被禁言换小号啊
<onlylove_> oicq和qq不就一个东西么
<isaac__> 还根本不知道有XChat这么好玩的东西
<isaac__> oicq不是qq
<DSHack> The problem was that isaac was mixing technical terms in really weird english, so people didn't even know what he was reffering to :P
<isaac__> oicq是oicq 据说是某三个国外大学生为了网络互联才写的
<onlylove_> isaac__: 滚，我TM从98年开始用，那东西是不是qq我不如你清楚，要不是icq要打官司，麻花会改名？第一版就叫qq2000
<eexpss> 难道 isaac__ 你去的dev房间？
<QiongMangHuo> DSHack: LOL, he just said he learned English all by coding...
<isaac__> QQ则是小马哥盗版OICQ的结果
<onlylove_> eexpss: 应该是ubuntu官方
<onlylove_> isaac__: 呵呵呵呵
<onlylove_> isaac__: 小马哥盗版的是icq
<DSHack> he went to #ubuntu eexpss
<isaac__> 哦
<isaac__> 这样
<onlylove_> isaac__: 没文化真可怕、
<QiongMangHuo> isaac__: #ubuntu-cn FAILED, please FIXME?  哈哈哈
<isaac__> 因为我也是道听途说的
<DSHack> QiongMangHuo: He said he was shielded from ubuntu-cn when he meant banned, that confused some people
<eexpss> DSHack: gotcha
<onlylove_> isaac__: 道听途说，大胆求证了没？
<isaac__> 呵呵，onlylove哥教训的是
<TwitchGG> QQ以前不叫OICQ叫什么？
<isaac__> <DSHack>非常感谢你帮我解决这个问题
<DSHack> isaac__: no problem man, sorry u had trouble
<QiongMangHuo> DSHack: 你懂中文?
<onlylove_> TwitchGG: 别和小朋友计较，他没经历那个年代
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 有翻译网站吧
<DSHack> QiongMangHuo: Nah, had a couple classes at school but i sucked ass.
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: 可能是
<isaac__> <DSHack>i want to make friends with you.good man!
<DSHack> QiongMangHuo: So I flunked
<onlylove_> 妈妈咪呀……
<DSHack> I'm from mexico :P
<onlylove_> DSHack: He doesn't mind that
<DSHack> Yeah I know, just saying
<DSHack> I understand a bit not having your original language when asking questions
<isaac__> :)
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 现在闲扯淡的maillist是哪个？ 才发现warxxxx已经不活动了
<eexpss> QiongMangHuo: 好嘛。这家伙又不走了，要跟你说山东话。
<eexpss> å­¦
<isaac__> 呵呵
<DSHack> bye!
<onlylove_> eexpss: 我给你说的，-b你没收到啊……
<eexpss> lol 估计真看懂了。
<eexpss> onlylove_: 啥
<onlylove_> eexpss: 那货刚被ban的时候
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 从来不收warthogs的邮件...
<onlylove_> eexpss: 算了，我这渣渣网，估计是漏了
<eexpss> 我没看到。
<isaac__> 跟大家求教一个问题：为什么我每次nautilus开机都要提示错误要求重启
<onlylove_> eexpss: 可能是根本没发出去，丢了
<eexpss> 我估计切换到g+那边了
<isaac__> 能关掉这个提示么
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 你把人赶走了...
<eexpss> isaac__: 继续升级。更新。
<onlylove_> isaac__: apt-get update apt-get upgrade
<eexpss> 或者切换帐号测试。 isaac__
<eexpss> QiongMangHuo: 当然，老外老喜欢赖这里。好奇怪的。
<QiongMangHuo> mikecao: 我缠手胶的技术越来越好了
<isaac__> 我怕update有时候会连内核一块被升级，升级有可能对我硬件产生兼容上的不稳定
<eexpss> 学中文？
<isaac__> 我也越来越喜欢赖在这里了
<eexpss> isaac__: 换帐号测试
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 你为啥要在公司邮件列表闲扯淡?
<eexpss> isaac__: 你个拼音党而已。 lol
<isaac__> 老外朋友热心，大家也热心
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我不是要闲扯淡，我是要看别人闲扯淡，
<isaac__> 什么叫拼音党
<eexpss> XiaMangHuo: 你应该去网易看帖子。
<mikecao> QiongMangHuo, 真的假的
<isaac__> 我的确用拼音输入法
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 负能量太多
<isaac__> 你怎么知道滴
<mikecao> QiongMangHuo, XiaMangHuo 又发啥了
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我也是这几天才发现warthogs不活动了，都俩月了
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 一堆离职邮件
<mikecao> QiongMangHuo, 你们公司确认么
<QiongMangHuo> mikecao: 啥?
<XiaMangHuo> eexpss: 滚犊子，别跟我说话。
<mikecao> QiongMangHuo, 缺人么
<eexpss> 额。基蛙咋了。
<eexpss> 摸摸
<eexpss> 安抚下
<isaac__> 啥意思
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 就是想看离职邮件啊……
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 不然都不知道谁走了
 * ZongMang_ ...
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: Launchpad mail filters [was: Re: Warthogs-chat created, this list closing next Monday]
<onlylove> 揍IT都没用了大概现在
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我订了 -chat，好像里面没邮件，archive也看不到
<isaac__> 大家有没有人能写ubuntu下的PPTV呢
<isaac__> 求个用用
<isaac__> 求个deb用用
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛你来啦，我公司的网已经烂到打IT也没用的地步了
<nyfair> 几年了，我看到的都是linux的沉沦。曾经优秀的开源软件，结果今天都成了狗屎
<isaac__> 不会吧
<isaac__> 开源软件哪有你想的这么差
<nyfair> 我举个例子，mplayer
<isaac__> mplayer很好啊
<nyfair> 最辉煌的时候，windows上都是一堆mplayer的fork
<nyfair> isaac__: 嗯，和3年前一样好
<isaac__> ....
<nyfair> isaac__: 换句话说，这3年屁都没变
<Sm4rkey> 你要变你去写啊
<isaac__> 那你试试我的软件基于mplayer写的
<Sm4rkey> 都坐而论道  就是没人写代码
<isaac__> Linux的mpayer就是个命令播放器而已嘛
<MSErgo4K> 主要是我不会写代码啊...
<nyfair> Sm4rkey: 所以我喜欢巨硬
<isaac__> 供其他应用程序调用用的
<isaac__> 我写代码
<nyfair> Sm4rkey: 我是用户，不是专家，更不是程序猿，谢谢
<isaac__> 你们又不鼓励一下我，帮我一道测试
<isaac__> 现在搞得大家都没激情写开源软件了
<nyfair> isaac__: 放弃吧
<isaac__> 我不想放弃呢
 * nyfair 跟你们讲个笑话
<isaac__> 开源软件是个神话
<Sm4rkey> nyfair 你又没付费  开源软件不但没收入  还要占用工作外时间
<HowIsItGoing> nyfair: 主要是ubuntu的人都去写unity了
<nyfair> 关注我github的人数量还没关注我微博数量的人多，而我的微博除了注册一下之外什么也没干过
<Sm4rkey> nyfair  只指责别人 自己又不贡献代码
<isaac__> 加把油估计能跟Windows一争天下
<HowIsItGoing> nyfair: 还去写unity on phone了
<nyfair> Sm4rkey: 我不会写，你烦不烦
<Sm4rkey> nyfair 那你去用windows OSX
<nyfair> Sm4rkey: 自由软件的精神可没有大呼小叫让每个用户去贡献代码
<isaac__> 不会写代码你就没权利指着会写代码的人唠叨
<nyfair> Sm4rkey: 怪事，我一直都用windows
<nyfair> isaac__: 我没有喷过人，我喷的事软件
 * MSErgo4K 不会写代码, 搬个小板凳看着你们争论. 
 * eexpss 恩。不会写代码的，每人交100保护费。
<isaac__> 我实话说吧Windows系统还没Linux的一半先进，只不过Windows抢了市场而已
<MSErgo4K> eexpss: ee不乖了都
<MSErgo4K> isaac__: ... ... ... 这你都知道?
<nyfair> 开源又不是什么道德制高点，写的软件垃圾还不允许别人喷了？
<eexpss> iMadper。。
<MSErgo4K> isaac__: windows哪里不够先进了啊?
<eexpss> 下班。盖场去。
<isaac__> 好我举个例子
<MSErgo4K> isaac__: 就说windows内核级提供的异步io, 就比linux强多了
<HowIsItGoing> nyfair: 开源软件一向很垃圾，除非有大金主赞助，例如那个wine，之前渣出翔，google赞助之后好了一点，不过还是一股子臭味
 * ZongMang_ 不会写代码，出售瓜子花生小板凳
<isaac__> 你现在就拔下装有Windows系统的硬盘，把硬盘插到其他电脑主板的线上，再开机看你进不进的了系统
<MSErgo4K> isaac__: 这是因为需求不同.
<HowIsItGoing> nyfair: mplayer这种玩意，很容易跟版权专利沾上关系，惹得一身臊，所以没人愿意碰
<isaac__> 你再拔下装有Linux系统的硬盘，换到任何一台电脑主板上开机看能用不
<isaac__> 不是需求不同
<yunfan> HowIsItGoing: 为何跟版权蘸上？
<yunfan> HowIsItGoing: 而且不是一直有人在做么
<isaac__> 而是Windows屏蔽了那部分功能
<MSErgo4K> isaac__: windows在不同的cpu上有不同的优化, 所以随便换台机器, 确实有可能不能用.
<isaac__> 人家不想你这么用
<nyfair> 切，我以为是啥呢，不就是驱动么，安全模式进去windows更新下不就好了
<HowIsItGoing> yunfan: 没公司愿意碰，我的意思
<Sm4rkey> linux 是宏内核
<Sm4rkey> 和windows 的哲学不同
<MSErgo4K> isaac__: 但是这个是因为windows提供给桌面用户, 不需要考虑这个问题.
<isaac__> 你要安全模式进去，Linux根本不用
 * HowIsItGoing 不过奇葩如OOo，抱上IBM的大腿也不好使，真是渣的没边儿
 * HuaShengGuaZi 花生一包2块，瓜子5块钱一斤啦
<MSErgo4K> isaac__: 你这都是啥破例子啊.
<yunfan> HowIsItGoing:  那个恐怕只是利益问题吧 专门做个player本来就没啥钱 又要支持那么多平台
<MSErgo4K> isaac__: 要我说, photoshop还不能发送邮件呢, 简直就是个垃圾软件, 根本比不上thunderbird
<HowIsItGoing> yunfan: 所以说容易沾上一身臊
<nyfair> HowIsItGoing: 思科去年已经给所有开源解码器亮mpeg的绿灯了，还有什么版权问题？
<isaac__> 好吧，那再举个例子，Windows界面你能想换就换么？最多也就是换主题
<HowIsItGoing> nyfair: 额？ 不知道，俺乱喷
<HowIsItGoing> isaac__: 那是你弱，explorer我也换过
<isaac__> 开源界你想怎么改就怎么改，代码就在你硬盘里躺着
 * HuaShengGuaZi 花生一包2块，瓜子5块钱一斤啦
<nyfair> isaac__: 别说界面，windows的壳都可以换
<Sm4rkey> 这都是架构问题  和谁先进无关吧
<nyfair> 嗯，就是HowIsItGoing的意思
<MSErgo4K> isaac__: 操作系统先进不先进跟你丫举的例子有毛毛关系?! 你随便买个笔记本回家, 装上windows蓝牙和无线都肯定有驱动能用, linux你敢说?!
<MSErgo4K> isaac__: 这种例子不是先进不先进的问题.
<MSErgo4K> isaac__: 想说先进不先进, 你要分析调度器啊
<isaac__> 我敢说
 * HuaShengGuaZi 花生一包2块，瓜子5块钱一斤啦
<isaac__> Linux照样支持
 * HuaShengGuaZi 哎，生意不好做啊
<Sm4rkey> linux 真不一定
<nyfair> 我的buffalo蓝牙就没有linux驱动
<isaac__> 只不过要你动手自己改代码而已
<MSErgo4K> isaac__: sigh... ... 别闹了...
<isaac__> 你不会怪谁呢
<nyfair> 我的罗技游戏编程键盘也没有linux驱动
<MSErgo4K> isaac__: 你给我改realtek的无线网卡驱动?
<Sm4rkey> linux 装驱动 还要重新映射内核
<Sm4rkey> 这都是内核架构问题 和先进无关
<MSErgo4K> isaac__: realtek自己的工程师都一堆bug修不好呢
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 刚开会去了
<isaac__> realtek无线网卡驱动本来就有for Linux 的
<MSErgo4K> isaac__: 是所有的芯片都有嘛????
<HowIsItGoing> MSErgo4K: 卧槽，当年我差点叫xp折磨死，装上之后usb/wifi/wired全都驱不上，看着网上有驱动就是没法装，后来没办法还是卸硬盘拷进去
<isaac__> 驱动文件值你自己改就得了
<nyfair> isaac__: 我就想玩玩游戏，我知道linux现在还是有很多大型游戏的，帮我找个罗技可编程键盘的驱动来
<MSErgo4K> HowIsItGoing: 那年代的linux, rtl的卡都没linux版驱动可能.
<MSErgo4K> isaac__: 说的轻松.
<HowIsItGoing> MSErgo4K: 有，绝对有，8139妥妥的
 * HuaShengGuaZi 花生一包2块，瓜子5块钱一斤啦
<QiongMangHuo> HuaShengGuaZi: 来一包
<MSErgo4K> HowIsItGoing: 现在rtl缺驱动的, 驱动在staging的, 也有不少呢
<MSErgo4K> HuaShengGuaZi: 来一包
<isaac__> 看你Windows玩得那么牛，Linux玩得那么弱，教你个容易的
<isaac__> 以后买键盘看清楚上面标签有没有Linux原声支持的
<HuaShengGuaZi> QiongMangHuo: 花生？我这有五香的，捂香的和捂翔的，要哪种？
<isaac__> 这样插着就能用，反正你也不会改，什么也不用做插上就能用
<MSErgo4K> 一看就是没死过
<pl_014> nyfair: 游戏玩家就算了吧，不过前些日子装了个win8.1，结果玩轩辕剑4和苍之涛时，怎么弄都慢如太极，很多人都认为应该在虚拟机下运行。
 * QiongMangHuo 今天晚上发新kernel, 窝的bug能一下子关掉15个, 开心
<pl_014> nyfair: 还得换回win7
<isaac__> 我现在讨厌Windows了
 * HowIsItGoing 貌似15年前各家硬件驱动基本都是翔，windows稍稍好点但是也有限。linux驱动个声卡usb之类简直就是要人命
<nyfair> pl_014: 三剑不死，国产必死
<isaac__> 还是Linux用着舒服，想怎么改就能怎么改，不懂的地方世界各国的朋友都能帮你搞定
<MSErgo4K> linux连个ie都没有, 真挫
 * HowIsItGoing 后来的后来好像就没太为硬件操心过，除了nv的卡在linux上面装
<HowIsItGoing> isaac__: 卧槽，你太乐观了
<MSErgo4K> HowIsItGoing: 你买thinkpad当然没事咯~
 * QiongMangHuo Windows 7是目前最好的桌面操作系统, 不服也不辩
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 如果玩小游戏, win8好过win7...
<HowIsItGoing> isaac__: 乃弄个黑莓在linux里做bluetooth tethering试试
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 不过肯定没linux什么事
<HowIsItGoing> MSErgo4K: 我也有台机有asus啊骚年
<MSErgo4K> HowIsItGoing: 你用个sony
<nyfair> 我只知道很久以前我给winehq提了个bug，3年过去了杳无音信。然后某天我无聊了在巨硬的helpdesk里问了下，人家当天就给了我一个hook patch exe搞定了
<onlylove__> isaac__: nyfair说的没差，人说的是事实
<HowIsItGoing> MSErgo4K: 好像这是我跟你讲的来着，lol sony的硬件在windows里驱动都很麻烦
<isaac__> 是真实的啊，你不也看到了嘛，今天那位老外朋友多热心帮我
<MSErgo4K> HowIsItGoing: 但是人家出厂带window, 用的很好. 你换linux之后...
<nyfair> 这说明什么呢，巨硬的员工比大部分开源软件开发者更熟悉linux
<isaac__> 有问题多到各个频道求助，大家知道都会帮你的
<onlylove__> HowIsItGoing: 因为sony的东西，要用它自己的驱动，公版的不灵
<onlylove__> HowIsItGoing: 我吃过亏
<HowIsItGoing> MSErgo4K: ms给丫enablement了嘛，乃们使使劲也谈几个sony的单，sony装linux就容易用了
<isaac__> 那我现在在ubuntu下为什么用着QQ2014那么爽呢
<MSErgo4K> HowIsItGoing: 现在sony都不做了, 我们怎么谈...
<isaac__> 是你自己不会变通罢了
<pl_014> MSErgo4K: 我早就很少用IE了。
<HowIsItGoing> onlylove__: 小日本的一贯风格，当年有pc98,有2.88M的软盘
<QiongMangHuo> isaac__: 可以视频么?
<HowIsItGoing> onlylove__: 就这么奇葩，任性
<isaac__> 可以啊
<MSErgo4K> pl_014: 说明你用金融服务少. 各大银行中, 不支持非ie的很多啊
<nyfair> HowIsItGoing: pc98的小黄油很多口味都超级重，现在找不到那么恶心的了
<onlylove__> HowIsItGoing: pc98，哦这……不过人只是不用IBM总线嘛
<QiongMangHuo> isaac__: crossover首席工程师告诉我QQ的视频还没解决
<pl_014> MSErgo4K: 那只能说明做那些网站的人太SB了
<onlylove__> HowIsItGoing: 我记得PC98还是用x86的
<HowIsItGoing> onlylove__: 这还不够邪恶么？
<isaac__> 你加QQ群：8010855
<pl_014> MSErgo4K: 连chrome都不懂得支持
<isaac__> 我在里面呢
<MSErgo4K> pl_014: 但是我又没办法自己开个银行.
<MSErgo4K> chrome这种垃圾为啥要支持...
<QiongMangHuo> isaac__: 我没有QQ
<HowIsItGoing> MSErgo4K: sony pc业务木有了嘛？
<onlylove__> HowIsItGoing: 够邪恶，好吧，可是在AT总线出来之前，大家不都是各种忙各自的
<isaac__> 。。。。。
<HuaShengGuaZi> QiongMangHuo: 首席工程师？
<nyfair> chrome这种垃圾为啥要支持+1
<onlylove__> HowIsItGoing: 卖了
<HuaShengGuaZi> QiongMangHuo: 不是改开微店了吗？
<pl_014> MSErgo4K: 你觉得chrome不好，firefox也不错，firefox、chrome怎么都得支持其中一个吧
<MSErgo4K> 反正我不会编程, 我就想要个能用的系统, win7就是好用.
<isaac__> 好吧我告诉你我怎么做的
<QiongMangHuo> HuaShengGuaZi: 没, 他还搬砖呢
<isaac__> 我就VirtualBox的
<MSErgo4K> pl_014: 问题是, 人家不支持啊, 所以我还得用ie啊
<HowIsItGoing> onlylove__: 卧槽，竟然这样…… 啥时候的事儿？
<onlylove__> HowIsItGoing: 卖了好久了
<nyfair> 问题是，ie确实好用啊
<onlylove__> HowIsItGoing: vaio
<HowIsItGoing> onlylove__: 俺竟然不知道
<isaac__> 用着多舒服
<onlylove__> nyfair: 人就是看ie不顺眼
<onlylove__> nyfair: 你能怎么着
<nyfair> 那堆家伙只会喷ie6
<isaac__> 我也看IE不顺眼
<pl_014> MSErgo4K: 所以我说人家太SB了
<HuaShengGuaZi> QiongMangHuo: 额...我本来还想他开微店发了 带带我呢
<nyfair> 也不看看ie6那年代，firefox2是啥挫样
<pl_014> MSErgo4K: 现在国外没几个网站不支持firefox和chrome了
<isaac__> 不管是x32 还是 x64 的IE都很烂
<onlylove__> HowIsItGoing: 所以索尼现在大概就剩下游戏机了
<QiongMangHuo> HuaShengGuaZi: 微店都是无业游民在搞
<nyfair> 说起来，那个年代也是我司的东西有逼格，什么时候轮到chrome和firefox了？
<isaac__> 速度还不及firefox快
 * QiongMangHuo 卧槽 又Deja Vu
<MSErgo4K> pl_014: 问题是, 现在只有ie支持那些网银, 所以我挺ie.
<HowIsItGoing> onlylove__: 然后被实名举报了
<onlylove__> nyfair: ie6那年代，firefox不错的，当然opera更赞
 * MSErgo4K 微软连中文字体设计都那么用心, 赞一个
<HuaShengGuaZi> QiongMangHuo: 毛，兼职不行啊
<pl_014> MSErgo4K: ……
<isaac__> 现在用IE去访问淘宝那个速度啊。。。。
<MSErgo4K> pl_014: 不然你让我怎么办?
<isaac__> firefox一打就开
<nyfair> 哎哎，人家不认天朝网银。我举个例子，美利坚大使馆
<pl_014> MSErgo4K: 合着你对一个技术好坏的评价完全取决于人家支持什么东西是不？
<isaac__> 我前些天还在ubuntu下用网银支付呢
<isaac__> 没你说的那个问题
<MSErgo4K> pl_014: 我不是说技术好坏, 我是说好用不好用.
<isaac__> 网银盾都能用
<yunfan> HowIsItGoing: 无利不起早而已
<isaac__> 什么网银盾都能用
<nyfair> ie支持jpeg xr，jpeg xr是iso标准，请问chrome/firefox支持么
<pl_014> MSErgo4K: 我不想说ie不好，但支持多浏览器已经是现在web开发者的一个最基本的素养了
<onlylove> isaac__: vbox的，也叫能用？丫的有本事来原生的
<onlylove> pl_014: 啥时候多系统也成为素养
<onlylove> pl_014: 你看现在手机软件都是android一个ios一个
<isaac__> 人家不开发for Linux的原生支持你能怎么着
<HowIsItGoing> nyfair: 支持的图片格式这事儿，没法说吧，IE当年也sb到不支持png啊
<pl_014> onlylove: qt
<nyfair> HowIsItGoing: 蛤蛤
<HuaShengGuaZi> onlylove: 他的逻辑是这样的，你看linux能支持windows运行哟...
<isaac__> 不会换个思路好好活着么
<pl_014> onlylove: 移植性本来就应该是软件开发的一个基本素养
<isaac__> 硬要照搬Windows的东西，你还不如别用Linux立地成佛了
<pl_014> onlylove: 只不过迷信mfc、atl的人太多了，就完全把这个给忽视了。
<HuaShengGuaZi> onlylove: 那我windows能跑的东西都是跑在linux下， linux多厉害
 * HuaShengGuaZi 靠，偏离主业了...
<pl_014> onlylove: 当然，也不是所有的软件都必须能在所有的os上运行
 * HuaShengGuaZi 花生一包2块，瓜子5块钱一斤啦
<HowIsItGoing> HuaShengGuaZi: 你不捎带卖两瓶儿燕京，活该你花生瓜子卖不出去
<pl_014> onlylove: 这也根据实际需求的不同而定
<pl_014> onlylove: 但我很讨厌那些市面上流行的XX only的东西
<nyfair> 我只知道gcc在windows上的表现很狗屎
<isaac__> 你这想法有点偏激了，类似于本身是个男人偏要整得跟女人一样
<pl_014> onlylove: 当然，windoze only就算了，最过分的是，有些还是32bit only
<nyfair> clang在windows上除了hello world我不知道它还能编译出什么
<nyfair> 移植性真他妈烂
<isaac__> windows有windows的优势，Linux有Linux的优势，就好象两个国家一样，你选择那一边就那一边，两国之间很多东西还是不能共用的，只能用一些手段来解决
<nyfair> 但是，巨硬的msvc可以编译出android应用，高下立判
<HuaShengGuaZi> nyfair: 移植性哪家强？ 转身G婊数够浪
<HuaShengGuaZi> MSErgo4K: ^^^你同意不？
<MSErgo4K> nyfair: clang还好, clang++还不如g++... g++离vc的水平, 大约还差了几千年.
<MSErgo4K> HuaShengGuaZi: 我等docker不修改就支持windows呢. 不然不支持.
<isaac__> 我个人感觉不是移植的东西不不好，而是现在很多Windows下的软件移植到Linux下，那群技术人员没那么多激情给你做得样样精致
<nyfair> 反过来不也是这样？
<nyfair> 你去试试gimp for windows
<pl_014> isaac__: 那也不一定，中小型程序只要找可库，什么都好办。
<isaac__> gimp for win 那个恨狗屎
<pl_014> gtk for win做得不好
<isaac__> 嗯
<isaac__> 目前来说做得很好的跨平台软件我给大家罗列一下：
<nyfair> 那我们换个，kde for windows
<pl_014> wx、qt就不那样了
<isaac__> 金山快盘
<nyfair> 360
<isaac__> 115网盘
<nyfair> 好压
<isaac__> 为知笔记
<MSErgo4K> nyfair: +360
<isaac__> wps
<HuaShengGuaZi> MSErgo4K: 这娃真逗，我最粉linux的时候都没他一半
<isaac__> 百度影音
<isaac__> virtual box
<MSErgo4K> HuaShengGuaZi: 我最粉linux的时候就是我用arch的时候, 还不够他百分之一啊
<isaac__> 酷我音乐盒
<HuaShengGuaZi> MSErgo4K: 那还不换回arch
<isaac__> 坚果云
<HowIsItGoing> HuaShengGuaZi: MSErgo4K 从来对linux都没好感，俺从前是BSD党
<HuaShengGuaZi> QiongMangHuo: 你呢穷忙活？
<QiongMangHuo> HuaShengGuaZi: 啥?
<nyfair> 搜狗拼音？
<HuaShengGuaZi> HowIsItGoing: 我是想mac而不得党
<nyfair> 妹子壕呢
 * onlylove 被告知整个楼层网络都渣
<isaac__> 搜狗拼音兼容不好
<isaac__> 经常崩溃
<HowIsItGoing> HuaShengGuaZi: 我除了对mac的系统和续航比较感兴趣，其他无爱。
<nyfair> 不知道啊，有搜狗拼音linux版的时候我已经放弃linux了
 * HowIsItGoing 而且mac装了linux之后的续航还不好说
<isaac__> 不过崩溃的是它那个皮肤管理进程
<QiongMangHuo> HuaShengGuaZi: 我呢啥? 问得什么问题?
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 蓉蓉快出来，有人挑战搜狗了 ^
<isaac__> <HowIsItGoing>那是因为你有钱
<MSErgo4K> HuaShengGuaZi: 这不是要打deb包嘛...
<MSErgo4K> HuaShengGuaZi: 你打包都来找我了, 我换成arch, 谁打deb包...
 * HowIsItGoing conf call去了，今天以前老大last day.
<isaac__> 有谁愿意写点deb的软件的么
<isaac__> 咱们一块合作写写
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 无所谓啊
<isaac__> 利用业余时间
<nyfair> happyaron: 蓉蓉，有人骂你的工作结晶
<isaac__> 谁是蓉蓉
<happyaron> nyfair: 多骂骂好啊
<QiongMangHuo> HuaShengGuaZi: 我呢啥? 问得什么问题?
<QiongMangHuo> HuaShengGuaZi: 我呢啥? 问得什么问题?
<MSErgo4K> 要不是linux的续航跟一坨屎一样, 我也不至于编程linux黑啊...
<happyaron> nyfair: 马上就上细胞词库，还有RPM版
<pl_014> isaac__: 你打算写点什么软件呢？deb包相关的软件？还是应用软件？还是？
<isaac__> 应用软件
<pl_014> 哦
<nyfair> happyaron: 赞
<HuaShengGuaZi> isaac__: 孩子，不要粉linux啊，要不就变得跟我一样了，想买个mac都买
<HuaShengGuaZi> 不起
<isaac__> 不要大，大了也没时间写
<nyfair> happyaron: 能同步windows词库么
<HuaShengGuaZi> QiongMangHuo: 你啥时候粉linux的？
<isaac__> mac反正我已经买了
<isaac__> 还不止一台
<QiongMangHuo> HuaShengGuaZi: 大二, 为了逼迫自己不玩实况足球
<nyfair> 然后改玩fifa了
<isaac__> 不要，我就玩ubuntu
<isaac__> 我爱上ubuntu了
 * HuaShengGuaZi 好吧...花生一包2块，瓜子5块钱一斤啦
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 捂翔味儿
<isaac__> 有谁愿意帮我测试一下我才写的闹钟程序
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: ... ... ...
<pl_014> isaac__: 打算写什么类型的软件呢？
<HuaShengGuaZi> MSErgo4K: 我这有五香的，捂香的和捂翔的，要哪种？
<MSErgo4K> .......
<pl_014> isaac__: 我是打进一步细化的
<isaac__> 我现在想写个看PPTV的
<isaac__> 昨天晚上开了一下工
<isaac__> 最基本的界面框架都完成了
<pl_014> 哦，这块不擅长。
<pl_014> 不过播放器倒是写过，用的是libvlc。
<onlylove> 什么简单你写啥……
<isaac__> 99%仿PPTV的for Mac版本
 * HuaShengGuaZi 哎...
 * MSErgo4K 哎呦喂...
<isaac__> 你这叫声也太。。。。
<onlylove> HuaShengGuaZi: 绿茶来一瓶，不要花生瓜子
<MSErgo4K> isaac__: 先写个xunlei吧. 要支持离线下载的
<nyfair> 都用libvlc了那还叫啥写播放器啊
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 绿茶没有, 绿茶婊就有
<isaac__> 迅雷用不着写呀
<HuaShengGuaZi> onlylove: 没有绿茶，绿茶表要不？
<maplebeats_> 哎，好久没用过linux桌面了
<onlylove> HuaShengGuaZi: 那个不要
<MSErgo4K> maplebeats_: 恭喜.
<kaio> 要!
<pl_014> MSErgo4K: 用迅雷离线？
<maplebeats_> 迅雷有mac版
<HowIsItGoing> HuaShengGuaZi: 来一打儿
<isaac__> Linux 多线程下载软件到处都是
<maplebeats_> MSErgo4K: 恭喜啥，我想回归！
<happyaron> nyfair: 同步词库还要段时间
 * HowIsItGoing 迅雷离线早有人写好了
<MSErgo4K> isaac__: 不用xunlei没速度的啊
<nyfair> 用libavcodec,libavformat那才叫写播放器
 * QiongMangHuo 晚上吃啥
<HuaShengGuaZi> maplebeats_: 恭喜.
 * MSErgo4K 说错了, xunlei高速下载. 
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛别鄙视别人了
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 我今晚吃排骨.
<happyaron> nyfair: 细胞词库滞后是双拼吧应该
<pl_014> isaac__: 不过迅雷不光是多线程下载
<isaac__> 那你会不会用VirtualBox去下
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 准备腊香肠+北极甜虾
<MSErgo4K> xunlei还包括浏览器插件看在线视频呢
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: ... ... 土豪
<onlylove> 用vbox为何不直接用windows
<isaac__> VirtualBox已经解决这个问题了我还写浪费精力唉
<HuaShengGuaZi> QiongMangHuo: ... ... 土豪
<pl_014> isaac__: 呃
<nyfair> 这才叫写播放器 http://www.qtcn.org/bbs/read-htm-tid-51370.html
<MSErgo4K> isaac__: 那你啥都不用写了
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 提示信息 - Powered by phpwind
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 那个北极甜虾是熟的, 解冻即食
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 我知道那个
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 海水煮熟的
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 这你都懂
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 废话.
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: gaoji
<HuaShengGuaZi> MSErgo4K: QiongMangHuo 海水煮的会不会吃了高血压
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 难道我不是你认识的人中, 最博学的??
<HuaShengGuaZi> QiongMangHuo: 人家是败家小王子
<isaac__> 我原本就是一个VB高手，10年前就相中Linux下的gambas语言了，最近主要是想运用gambas快速开发一些比较常用的软件for Linux
<MSErgo4K> HuaShengGuaZi: 鱼类粪便经过常见累积, 有降血压的功效.
<isaac__> 但VB说实话很强大的说
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 那个虾一般来说都巨难吃，化完之后壳里都是水
<onlylove__> 求高手用VB写个操作系统
<maplebeats_> isaac__: gambas是什么东东
<onlylove__> maplebeats_: 就是BASIC
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: ...
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 那明天再吃它好了
<isaac__> 不过VB6还不是网络编程，而gambas却是能网络编程的
<nyfair> gambas是以前上海申花的外援，曾经参加过世界杯，还进过2个球
<isaac__> gambas融合了c\java\php\qt等语言
<nyfair> 麻蛋，暴露年龄
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 啥时候吃都很难吃
<MSErgo4K> nyfair: 我也是苍老师的球迷, 我也很想进球
<isaac__> 我晕
<isaac__> gambas不是真的虾
<pl_014> isaac__: 不过basic的不太好找
<nyfair> basic不要太简单
<nyfair> 10 cls
<nyfair> 20 print "hello world"
<nyfair> 30 goto 10
<isaac__> gambas是Linux下高度模仿VisualBasic编程工具的IDE开发平台
<HuaShengGuaZi> nyfair: 老死机
<pl_014> gambas我倒是听过，不过没怎么用。
<nyfair> 我以前玩小霸王学习机的时候就精通basic了
<isaac__> 唉，要是XChat能贴图上来，我早把我写的软件给大伙一睹Gambas风采
<isaac__> 好吧你精通basic我信，陪我一块写软件呗
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 你的米帝签是10yr么？
<pl_014> isaac__: 可以发到图床上去
 * HowIsItGoing 也想去米帝啊……
<pl_014> isaac__: irc本来就发不了图
<onlylove__> isaac__: 给他个理由
<isaac__> basic软件在工控上是杠杠的
<onlylove__> isaac__: 人为什么要和你一起写？你连自己的程序都不肯测试
<onlylove__> isaac__: 不知道 eat own dog shit的来源么
<isaac__> 我测试过了哟
<isaac__> 多平台能用
<MSErgo4K> 写个hello world就信别人精通了... 那我精通多种语言了都
<MSErgo4K> 再说了, 找牛牛当然是要陪睡了, 谁要陪一起写软件啊???
<onlylove__> 谁信你测试过了
<HowIsItGoing> 写个hello world就信别人精通了... 那我精通英语了都
<onlylove__> 前几天还喊着没有gambas不行呢
<isaac__> 你不知道国外人有种精神叫做，假定优先
<isaac__> 比较出名的一句话叫：先开枪再问你是谁
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 是
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 到2024年10月, 米国想走就走
<isaac__> 所以我一开始就假定你说的话是真的
<MSErgo4K> HowIsItGoing: 你本来就茎通英语啊
<gebjgd> isaac__, 你以爲國外就 == 美帝？
<isaac__> 那当然不是，学习一下别人好的东西嘛
<isaac__> 好的思想是可以学习滴
<gebjgd> isaac__, 學學民主和自由
<isaac__> 6：00来了，大伙别扯了，吃饭吧晚上再聊
<isaac__> 好饿
<HowIsItGoing> MSErgo4K: 谢谢昂
<isaac__> 有人肯愿意帮我一块测试gambas么
<isaac__> 我发我写好的源码给你们，你们只负责装
<isaac__> 不用考虑怎么写
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 不光米帝，还有日加貌似，有一堆拿米帝签证可以过境签的
<isaac__> 有问题报告一下就醒了
<isaac__> 行了
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 嗯哼
 * MSErgo4K 帮前东家招测试了, 测试开源软件, 一个月1w左右. 
 * MSErgo4K 有兴趣的猴子来ping我吧
<isaac__> 真的
<isaac__> 测试什么软件
<MSErgo4K> isaac__: 保证开源的就是了.
<onlylove__> 傻子才干测试
<MSErgo4K> onlylove_: 你一下子黑了不少频道里的人啊...
<isaac__> 我注重的是钱
<HowIsItGoing> MS
<isaac__> 只要有Money,本猴子一定干
<HowIsItGoing> MSErgo4K: 是去跟首席 qiao 一起耍么？
<onlylove__> MSErgo4K: 有啥，我自己就是测试
<onlylove__> MSErgo4K: 测试整天干啥我又不是不知道
<nyfair> MSErgo4K: 太少了啊
<isaac__> 嘿嘿
<HowIsItGoing> onlylove_: 你一下子黑了不少频道里的人啊...
<nyfair> MSErgo4K: 帽子不是钱很多么
<isaac__> 测试猿其实很NB的，上班就只要开机接着玩
<isaac__> 拼命的玩出点bug
<onlylove> isaac__: 你TM干过测试没
 * HowIsItGoing 至于测试是不是很闲，请参考之前 adam8157 的一周。
<isaac__> 我只干过游戏测试
<isaac__> ：P
<onlylove> isaac__: 游戏测试你也没玩过打的
<isaac__> 呵呵
<onlylove> isaac__: 大型网游测试，团体副本，你测过过？
<onlylove> isaac__: 你不用呵呵我
<isaac__> 哦，团副本天天打
<onlylove> isaac__: 那你发现过BUG否
<isaac__> 以前读书的时候我们是一个宿舍人一块去的
<MSErgo4K> nyfair: 测试能给多少啊. 1w不错了
<isaac__> 肯定发现
 * qiao  下班了。。 cc MSErgo4K onlylove HowIsItGoing 各位壕。
<isaac__> 比如到哪里哪里卡住，玩到哪里崩溃
 * HowIsItGoing 以前在某司做测试的时候负责rtsp协议和多播，导致每天的工作内容就是看电影……
<onlylove___> isaac__: 肯定发现？
<onlylove___> isaac__: 呵呵
<isaac__> 每次更新都有测试帐号发放滴
<isaac__> 以前就好那口
<isaac__> 因为那样能提前体验新网游
<onlylove___> 算了，我还是不打击你了
<isaac__> 还有钱收
<isaac__> 我说的那是很久以前哈
<isaac__> 读书时代
<isaac__> 现在的测试猿和以前自然不同滴
<isaac__> 毕竟都那么多年没碰了
<yue> hi
<^k^> yue:点点点. 18:02 新年快乐 : 39.25天 
<yue> 有谁手上有 Magic Linux 1.1b1 的镜像吗?
<onlylove__> isaac__: 那种玩到哪里就崩溃的，必须消灭在内部测试，而不是到你手上才发现
<isaac__> 就是内部测
<onlylove__> isaac__: 换句话说，公开测试的，都是小bug
<isaac__> 我说的是封测老大
<onlylove__> isaac__: 你连游戏公司都没进过，还内测
<MSErgo4K> 封测跟内部侧一样????!!!
<MSErgo4K> 别闹了...
<onlylove__> isaac__: 封测也是拿测试好的出来的
<isaac__> 不是进游戏公司去测
<huntxu> nyfair: 老斯基老斯基
<isaac__> 是游戏公司发布的内测帐号去测
<onlylove__> isaac__: 所以不会有玩到哪里崩溃这种BUG
<onlylove__> isaac__: 被你发现
<isaac__> 那个年代也就那么测
<onlylove__> isaac__: 如果被你发现，那就是那个公司没有测试
<isaac__> 我要是能进游戏公司那就好了，我现在TM进的是大学55555555555555555555555
<onlylove__> isaac__: 连测试都请不起的公司，开发的游戏你也玩……
<MSErgo4K> isaac__: 你经历过正经的开发流程吗?
<onlylove__> isaac__: 果真是初生牛犊
<huntxu> nyfair: 老斯基来个basic红黑树吧
<isaac__> 不说远的，我说完美世界
<isaac__> 完美世界你知道吧
<isaac__> 那时候就测这个
<MSErgo4K> isaac__: 你是完美世界的开发着?
<isaac__> 完美时空第一款软件
<isaac__> 不是
<isaac__> 都说是封测员
<isaac__> 网上注册的那种
<MSErgo4K> nnnd, 今天要加班不开心, 不想扯皮了, 只想打脸
<isaac__> 那时候封测是可以得RMB的，所以我们宿舍一行人全去了
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 算了，你使劲打他的脸吧
<onlylove> isaac__: 因为完美那时候没测试，所以花钱请你测试
<HuaShengGuaZi> MSErgo4K: 你居然要加班了？
<isaac__> 。。。。。
<HowIsItGoing> MSErgo4K: 乃们组竟然要加班？！！
<HuaShengGuaZi> MSErgo4K: 我以为只有我这种卖不出去瓜子花生的才要加班
<isaac__> 好吧
<MSErgo4K> HuaShengGuaZi: 不然你看我现在干嘛呢. 我tmd就在测sb开源软件啊.
 * HowIsItGoing 世道变了
<isaac__> 我也懒得说
<MSErgo4K> isaac__: linux就是一坨屎, 连s4都进不去
<huntxu> 又是unknown
<isaac__> 那是你不会架设
<huntxu> MSErgo4K: 哪个sb开源软件
<MSErgo4K> isaac__: 架设? 你知道s4是啥?
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: ubuntu啊.
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: 你不知道? 我是ubuntu的全职测试啊
<isaac__> 我以为你说私服
<huntxu> MSErgo4K: 原来屎也要测试
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: 只为付费的企业测试.
<HowIsItGoing> MSErgo4K: 全职测试给钱嘛？
<onlylove> isaac__: 当了低价临时工，还乐滋滋的
<MSErgo4K> HowIsItGoing: 废话.
<isaac__> 刚跟onlylove杠的起兴呢
<MSErgo4K> HowIsItGoing: 没钱还不如去死
<HowIsItGoing> MSErgo4K: 加班也给？
<isaac__> 唉，那时候嘛。。。。就图个乐子
<MSErgo4K> HowIsItGoing: 没戏...
<huntxu> MSErgo4K: 你反正晚上也没约会
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: 不啊, 我等着回家吃排骨呢
<HowIsItGoing> MSErgo4K: 加班也给的话快给我来一打儿加班
<isaac__> 反正上课下课，接着就是翘课睡觉
<HuaShengGuaZi> MSErgo4K: 跟排骨约会？
<MSErgo4K> HuaShengGuaZi: 昂.
<isaac__> 多舒服的大学生活
<onlylove> isaac__: s4如果我没记错的话，应该是CPU状态
<isaac__> 嘿嘿嘿
<HuaShengGuaZi> MSErgo4K: 我擦，不嫌油啊
<MSErgo4K> HuaShengGuaZi: 带多少排骨我都不担心被你偷吃.
<isaac__> 我理解成私服Sorry
<onlylove> isaac__: 但愿你毕业后继续这样的生活
<isaac__> 因为正跟你聊私服
 * MSErgo4K linux简直垃圾. 
<isaac__> 继续不了勒
<onlylove> isaac__: 我对私服没兴趣，我架过
<isaac__> 工作之后就。。。。。
<HowIsItGoing> MSErgo4K: 你不懂了吧，羊排好吃的紧
<MSErgo4K> HowIsItGoing: 贵啊!
<HowIsItGoing> MSErgo4K: 好吃
<isaac__> 我也架过，奇迹世界、诛仙、完美世界、真封神
<onlylove> isaac__: 然后呢
<isaac__> 那个时代就这几款私服爆出来
<onlylove> isaac__: 运营过么
<onlylove> isaac__: 居然没wow的
<isaac__> 不运营，纯玩儿
<onlylove> isaac__: 还没传奇
<isaac__> 传奇有的
<isaac__> 那个私服我架设过，很纠结，那时候电脑配置又低，传奇私服会开很多命令服务端
<isaac__> 有商店服务端、地图服务端、聊天服务端、全分开的
<isaac__> 8个以上
<isaac__> 比超级舞者私服还难架
<onlylove__> isaac__: 我网络不好，懒得和你扯，从你最开始来问的问题，我就知道，你永远只能是玩玩
<isaac__> 我架设过比较好的私服就数完美世界和诛仙
<onlylove__> isaac__: 深入，你还远着呢
<isaac__> 端就是Linux的端
<isaac__> 是么
<isaac__> 我就是决定不玩玩了，要精通Linux
<isaac__> 抛弃Windows拥抱Linux
<onlylove__> isaac__: 网游用linux端很稀奇么
<isaac__> 没说稀奇啊
<isaac__> 都说Windows不如Linux了
<onlylove> isaac__: 一句话，有本事别用vbox，别用wine
<onlylove> isaac__: 顺便求诛仙的linux端
<isaac__> 我没
<isaac__> 上面那个字打错
<isaac__> 我有
<isaac__> 呵呵
<isaac__> 诛仙2端你要不
<onlylove> isaac__: 我说的是client
<isaac__> 我晕
<isaac__> 客户端你求毛
<onlylove> isaac__: server我从90到3都有
<isaac__> 网上下不就得了
<onlylove> isaac__: 看好了，client的linux版
<onlylove> isaac__: 你下给我看
<isaac__> 你上面可没说是Linux的客户端
<onlylove> 私服啥的，去MC看下就是
<isaac__> 能怪我曲解么
<onlylove> isaac__: 我说的就是Linux客户端
<isaac__> Linux诛仙2没门
<isaac__> 有这闲心还不如乖乖到windows下去玩
<isaac__> 你有本事也可以自己写一个
<onlylove___> isaac__: 我没windows，我就要玩诛仙，我自己不会写
<isaac__> 额，不会写那你算那门子的深入
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ubuntu14.10关机异常 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467566 问题症状： 1、点击关机出现的对话框为（重启，注销） 2、点击关机或注销，有时候会跳出选择对话框有时候不会跳出选择对话框直接执行了 百度搜到的结果为，第一个问题可能是compiz引起的，第二个问题可
<^k^>  ─> 能是Cairo-Dok引起的 单就是是知道桌面解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 烈焰火凤 — 2015-01-09 18:19
<onlylove___> isaac__: 呵呵，连依赖都搞不清的人嘲笑我……
<isaac__> 你等着吧，完美时空会为你出Linux版诛仙的，我信，不过何年何月就不好说了
<isaac__> 谁说我依赖搞不清了
<onlylove___> isaac__: 给你讲个笑话吧，我大学快毕业的时候，有个IT培训机构，来我校宣传，然后我去捣乱，说我做你题目满分你给我出学费，
<isaac__> 结果呢
<onlylove___> isaac__: 然后呢，那个老师的考试软件，他自己居然装不上
<isaac__> 哈哈哈
<onlylove___> isaac__: 哦，不是装不上，是不能允许
<onlylove___> isaac__: 不能运行
<onlylove___> isaac__: 然后和我说，你电脑不行，换个系统
<onlylove___> isaac__: 其实我很清楚为啥
<onlylove___> isaac__: 想知道不
<isaac__> 我跟你说吧，很多老师只会看着书上的讲，自己根本没实践过
<onlylove___> isaac__: 不不不，那个老师的软件在很多电脑上都能运行
<onlylove___> isaac__: 所以遇到不能运行的他就抓瞎了
<onlylove___> isaac__: 那个老师的问题和你那天问的很像哟
<isaac__> 比如说我以前去上计算机的网络课程，我问老师用手机能不能带笔记本电脑上网，他斩钉截铁的嘲笑我说不行
<onlylove___> 算了，下班，下周还要加班去别的team
<isaac__> 结果我当面给他做了个实验，同学们惊呆了
<isaac__> 我那天问题的问题
<onlylove___> isaac__: 没有gambas你的软件就不运行
<onlylove___> isaac__: 那个老师的问题是，没有visualstudio那个软件也不干活
<isaac__> 不是没有gambas就不行
<onlylove___> isaac__: 好了，你应该知道缺啥了
<isaac__> 是需要运行库老大
<onlylove___> isaac__: 要我翻log么，你那天对我很不礼貌
<onlylove___> isaac__: 而且我间接指出了你需要运行库
<isaac__> 我以为不同的工具工作不一样，所以才虚心求证
<onlylove___> 还虚心求证，呵呵
<isaac__> 我看过
<isaac__> 我只是问问，因为没人去用gambas网上没教程，所以我才到公屏上问
<isaac__> 这样的学习精神有错？
<isaac__> 其实不是没有VisualStudio 软件干活，哪有那么麻烦为了运行一个软件去装硕大一个VisualStudio
<isaac__> 走吧走吧，我也走
<gebjgd> visualstudio?
<gebjgd> 那垃圾軟件
<cleamoon_> gebjgd, 用来debug还不错
<gebjgd> cleamoon_, gdb ddd log
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M08/00/07/Cg-4V1I2ohuIbk6AAADl7dzURc8AALq_AOWjz0AAOYF244.jpg 来吃一个甜筒~
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • Ubuntu12.04硬盘声音过响怎么办，会有吱吱的声音 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467569 Ubuntu12.04硬盘声音过响怎么办，会有吱吱的声音，求各位解答 统计信息: 发表于 由 yh1543723000 — 2015-01-09 21:05
<HotFaith> 哈哈
<jzp113> 有人看dakar吗
<HotFaith> 不知道这是什么
<jzp113> 达喀尔拉力赛
<HotFaith> 哦...高端!
<jzp113> 看看味道
<jzp113> 有中国车手
<HotFaith> 哪里看的啊
<jzp113> 长城的
<jzp113> 土豆
<jzp113> 湖南都市中午也放
<HotFaith> 中国谁参加唉..
<jzp113> 今年还是在南美
<jzp113> 原来是在非洲的。不知道有3个人 我也不认识
<jzp113> 赛道风景蛮优美的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 怎么让蓝牙默认开机关闭？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467570 ubuntu开机时，蓝牙老是自启动，好烦。而且还耗电。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Emkqson — 2015-01-09 21:30
<HotFaith> 机器人你好
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 哪位大神进来帮忙看看linux下类似qq的程序实现功能 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467574 最近在网上找到一个类似qq的程序，我在虚拟机下的Ubuntu运行，只是知道用户登录和聊天的实现，但是对如何传送文件及其他功能还不是太了解，哪位大神帮忙看看，万分感谢~~~
<^k^>  ─> 代码如下： // qqserver.c #include <stdio.h> #include <stdlib.h> #include <string.h> #include <sys/types.h> #include <sys/sock …
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 【从零开始找工作】快速排序 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467576 祝大家心情愉快! A站 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1167505 0109A.jpg B站 http://www.bilibili.com/video/av1109513/ 0109B.jpg 优酷 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNzA4Njk0ODI0.html 0109U.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 挨踢大臣 — 2015-01-09 22:40
<metalbrick> 在Firefox下和Chrome下用两个Rest Client，设置一样的参数，返回的结果截然不同，凌乱了
<metalbrick> 然后又正常了  /托腮
#ubuntu-cn 2015-01-10
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu14.10中有声音，但是声音不正常解决办法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467577 刚装完系统后发现了这个问题，不论是耳机还是音响，都是有声音的，但是发声不正常，次郎次郎的声音，求解决办法。 输入：cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec，声卡显示为：Codec: Re
<^k^>  ─> altek ALC1150 统计信息: 发表于 由 mkrjkx520 — 2015-01-10 1:32
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 跪求大神援手：系统设置中很多选项都没有了怎么办呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467578 初入linux新手，由于自己的usb声卡不能用，在网上查到了重装alsa的解决办法，但是在输入如下程序后， sudo update-grub sudo apt-get remove --purge alsa-base sudo apt-get remove --purge pu
<^k^>  ─> lseaudio sudo apt-get install alsa-base sudo apt-get install pulseaudio sudo alsa force-reload 系统设置里面原来有的选项 …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M03/00/07/Cg-4WFI2mlWIIopVAAB9cy5_Sc8AALq3wP0WQUAAH2L849.jpg 倒霉的男人
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/16310.html 请寄标点来 : 台奥多尔?冯达诺是19世纪德国著名作家。她在柏林当编辑时,一次收到一个青年习作者寄来的几首没有标点的诗,附信中说:"我对标点向来是不在乎的,如用时,请您自己填上。" 冯达诺很快将稿退回,并附信说:"我对诗向来是
<^k^>  ─> 不在乎的,下次请您只寄标点来,诗由我填好了。"
<roylez> freeflying: 有好事没？
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu现在只有一个壁纸桌面，标题栏，启动器栏都没有了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467580 按照Wiki上的提示一步一步的安装了NVIDIA驱动，并且成功了，屏幕一下子清晰了很多。然后系统的更新器提示有更新，我就手贱点击了更新，重新启动系统后发现黑屏，只有
<^k^> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • 14.04版本 wubi 安装... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467581 14.04版本 使用从iso里提取出的wubi 安装... wubi 和Iso 是在同一目录下。 如附件。 求大神指导.. 统计信息: 发表于 由 sixS — 2015-01-10 14:26
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 袜子有没有可以当下载机的板子，有sata最好
<anti-unix> 大家好
<anti-unix> 哈哈哈
<^k^> anti-unix:点点点. 15:07 新年快乐 : 38.37天 
<anti-unix> hi
<^k^> anti-unix:点点点. 15:22 新年快乐 : 38.36天 
<mickey_> hello
<^k^> mickey_:点点点. 15:23 新年快乐 : 38.36天 
<mickey_> 有人用  qemu+gdb+gebserver 没？
<__my_name__> hi
<^k^> __my_name__:点点点.  15:41
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • lubuntu无法使用无线网络，待解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467582 我的主板是华硕的P5W DH 多媒体数字家庭版，主板上带有wifi接收的无线网卡，但lubuntu14.04打开系统后无法使用网络，四处查看网络相关的设置都不能打开WIFI，只能插网络使用有线网络。在此请教如何
<^k^>  ─> 解决这个问题？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 rosn — 2015-01-10 16:01
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 怎么写一个安装软件配置系统的脚本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467583 经常重装系统，当然是linux，每次重装后都要做一堆的设置和安装一堆软件，想写个脚本重装完成后运行一下就搞定！有没有可供参考的思路或者实例 多谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 zee_h — 2015-01-10 16:07
<randy88> Hello anyone can understand english here
<WhatsGoingOn> not sure.
<lincan> ....
 * lincan .........
<CyrusYzGTt> shuo sha ne?
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 唐僧取经总结大会上的报告 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467586 　在我佛如来的精心策划下，在观 音菩 萨的具体指导下，在各路神仙的积极配合下，以贫僧为中心的师徒四人历时一十四年，行程十万八千里，经历九九八十一难，终于取得了我佛大乘真 经，圆 满
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 在线求搭救，ubuntu14.04 的分辨率是灰色的 调整不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467590 在vbox里面安装 只有600x700的分辨率 怎么看啊 那么小 统计信息: 发表于 由 tomphp — 2015-01-10 21:16
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 求各位帮忙 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467593 我刚用uvuntu 平时用的郑码输入法,我在网上下的文件,也放到指定的文件,但是用不了,文件的所有者是我,我怀疑可能是这个原因,现在两个文件需要改成root用户所有.我在网上用了各种方法都不行.文件位置在计算计usr/
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-43-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 8 19:35:44 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 最近我住的地方完全连不到我的 vpn，郁闷
<BuMangHuo> 现在 gfw 搞 vpn 这么丧心病狂了？
<jzp113>  没压力啊
<jzp113> 你用什么的
#ubuntu-cn 2015-01-11
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 求助：vps中无法安装任何软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467601 root@vps:~# apt-get install vim （安装任何软件都一样报错：如下） E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. root@vps:~# dpkg --configure -a Setting up libpam-cap:i386 (1:2.24-0ubuntu2) ... Can't exe
<^k^>  ─> c "/usr/share/debconf/frontend": Permission denied at /usr/share/perl5/ Debconf/Client/ConfModule.pm line 78. VERSION 2.0 进程始 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M00/00/08/Cg-4WFI2rmSIQ6A2AAcH7KuN2UwAALrJADH5DoABwgE201.gif 好坑爹的炮哟
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 【求助】怎么在安装时尽可能的节省硬盘空间 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467611 本人有一台win8平板，目前还剩10g可用空间，想装ubuntu（引导和驱动已经都解决了，livecd完美使用）。可是不知道10g够不够用。 到底该怎么装，有人说可以在台式机上安装ubuntu后，打
<^k^>  ─> 包成squashfs系统，但是我不知道怎么弄。求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 lihaoyun11 — 2015-01-11 9:51
<anti-unix> hi all
<^k^> anti-unix:点点点. 10:24 新年快乐 : 37.57天 
<mao__> 大家好啊
<^k^> mao__:点点点. 11:12 新年快乐 : 37.53天 
<mao__> 号
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: A deleted file : Caller: "I deleted a file from my PC last week and I have just realised that I need it. If I turn my system clock back two weeks will I have my file back again?".
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • ubuntu14.10，32位，用chrome看视频flash一打开就崩溃 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467612 新人刚接触ubuntu不久，RT，望高手指点 统计信息: 发表于 由 butterflin — 2015-01-11 13:03
<xiaocai> ^k^:ubuntu可以安装chrome
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 求助，免安装软件问题！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467613 我从Blender下载了最新的2.73版，它是一个免安装的压缩包，解压就可以用，以前都没问题，但是14.04上有的时侯会出现“段错误(核心已转储)”问题 我把 ulimit -s 设为 102400 也不行，但是删除解压的文件夹后，
<^k^>  ─> 重新解压再运行就好了，这是什么原理啊？ 求解决办法 统计信息: 发表于 由 cadbc — 2015-01-11 13:38
<Guest73557> 群里有用goagent的么？
<^k^> xiaocai, 13:55 新年快乐 : 37.42天 
<xiaocai> ^k^, 同乐！try use this
<^k^> xiaocai, 14:21 新年快乐 : 37.40天 
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
 * xiaocai happy new year
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0B/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2qo2IYjlLAACnMco63IUAALrQQLRDoYAAKdJ422.jpg 真是艺高人胆大啊,哥们你太牛逼了.
<Guest79374> hello????????????????????????
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M07/00/08/Cg-4WFI2qISIFqF4AAConD2ZdpUAALrEwC5H6MAAKi0081.jpg 真的很2B
<xiaocai> <*O*>
<Johnny_D> skype不再提供linux版了吗？网上搜到的链接都是到官网，可是官网没有找到linux版的下载链接
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 14.10没有开机动画 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467615 救命啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 TFBOYS — 2015-01-11 17:05
<gebjgd> Johnny_D, 朝内看不到Linux的版本下载
<gebjgd> Johnny_D, 朝外表示随便看的到
<Johnny_D> gebjgd: 唉，自从那个十几大以后就在也没能翻出去过，没有技术连上个google,下个Skype都不行了
<gebjgd> Johnny_D, 这年头必须ss
<gebjgd> Johnny_D, 没听说过就去补习吧
<gebjgd> 带孩子去
<gebjgd> Johnny_D, 弄個ss 再來上網吧
<Johnny_D> gebjgd: hadowsocks?正在看教程
<gebjgd> Johnny_D, 恩那  你需要服務器
<Johnny_D> gebjgd: 我先看看教程和网上的资料，搞不定再问你们吧，谢谢！
<onlylove> gebjgd: 为何这些东西大都是国外开发的
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你猜
<GODDOG> onlylove: 什么东西？
<onlylove> GODDOG: ss
<GODDOG> onlylove: 没见过
<onlylove> GODDOG: 各种翻越障碍的
<GODDOG> onlylove: 最近 goagent 很慢了 难道这东西能解决？
<gebjgd> GODDOG, 秒開
<GODDOG> gebjgd: 好吧 我去看看
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0B/00/07/Cg-4V1I2oueIWppGAAFX8vz1dlkAALq_wP2qH0AAVgK618.jpg 走！打架去！
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: momo
<BuMangHuo> GODDOG: 你的那个手环能提示手机上的信息不
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-43-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 8 19:35:44 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 为什么14.04上没有CMAN这个安装包了？要用CLVM怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467620 为什么14.04上没有CMAN这个安装包了？要用CLVM怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dxfmichael — 2015-01-11 19:56
<metalbrick> https://getlantern.org/
<^k^> ⇪ fw: 取标题超时 execution expired
<metalbrick> Alternative to GoAgent
<account1> hello
<^k^> account1:点点点. 20:39 新年快乐 : 37.14天 
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 学校是dr.com 5.2(X)客户端。。不能上网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467622 RT。。装了Ubuntu，，不能认证。。只能当那啥玩儿了。。没网络。。。没wifi。。。这电脑就。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 梦里无念 — 2015-01-11 20:55
<Guest42841> hello
<^k^> Guest42841:点点点. 21:11 新年快乐 : 37.12天 
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ansys界面字体和乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467623 求助各位刚安装好了ansys，可是窗口界面字体是乱码，请教如何解决。 主界面是英文的，字体难看，不知道怎么调整。 打开某个对话框，就显示出乱码了。 <img src="http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/fi
<^k^>  ─> le.php?mode=view&id=180096&sid=0aa98ad8500badaf7599e83699171dca" style="max-height:210px;" alt="图片&quo
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 我发现openvpn完全不能用了
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 别的vpn不知道怎么样
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: pptp 暂时还行
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我在我住的地方完全连不了我的 ipsec vpn
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 你用的啥机房啊/
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 旧金山
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 我现在用我跟白老板写的那个, 完全没压力
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: ss 也完全正常
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 最近修了不少bug还
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: ss不会被重置?
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 你web的gmail, 左边的gtalk能一直正常?
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 恩啊
<account> 你好
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 我这里不行, 连接会被reset
<BuMangHuo> 好吧
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 对了，我今天发现了一个传奇的食品
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 今天为了周周刷, 买了一张200的味多美的卡...
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 啥???
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 你丫也有交行了？
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 我先去喂我家刺猬...
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 拜卡神
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 是啊. 刷了好久了啊
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: ... 评审.
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 平身
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 这卡有啥好处?
 * WhatsGoingOn 不行了, 我家刺猬饿了
<BuMangHuo> 还没吃掉
<BuMangHuo> 你真是个好人
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 养肥了再吃
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 交行有啥神的?
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 不神啊
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 哦, 你说的卡神, 不是神卡...
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 看错了
<Guest68432> 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 你发现什么吃的了啊?
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 最近有个呷哺满100返50刷卡金的，不过不划算
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 老奶奶花生米
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 这还不划算?
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 花生米... 好吃???
<Guest68432> 正在喝“加州红酒”
<Guest68432> 哈哈哈
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 关键那个刷卡金还是只能在他们店里面消费的才能抵扣
<Guest68432> 哈哈哈
<Guest68432> 哈哈哈
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: ... ..
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 两种不合格炒货其中一个是杭州鸿福食品有限公司的200克装的老奶奶花生米(生产日期为2012-08-21),黄曲霉毒素B1含量是标准值的两倍多
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 不是，这东西太猛了，我就没有发现任何两家超市的老奶奶花生米是同一个牌子。。。。
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 你今天吃这个了?
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: lol~
<BuMangHuo> 真的，没有任何两家店里面是一样的
<BuMangHuo> 太神奇了
<BuMangHuo> 辣条都有一样的牌子
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 每去一个地方 就拍个照
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 手机一下
<BuMangHuo> 哈
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 我今天去超市买沙茶酱, 竟然没买到.
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: nnnd....
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 去是火锅顺几包啊
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 呷哺呷哺的, 特别难吃.
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 周周刷你撸了几周了
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 3周
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我不吃他们家调料
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 以后每周都不差下的话, 刚好自行车.
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 只吃肉，然后用他们家的辣椒和醋
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 赞.
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 这口味.
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 屌
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 省钱.
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 对啊，每周三去一次
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 这周还差一笔, 一会儿不知道买啥.
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 周三招行半价?
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 羊肉牛肉菜各一盘，饮料一瓶，刚好 60
<BuMangHuo> 招行周三满 60 - 30
<BuMangHuo> 吃 60 最划算。。。。
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 哦, 那我跟我爸妈一起吃, 要分开点才行啊
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 赞!
<BuMangHuo> lol
<BuMangHuo> 周周刷那个活动太累了
<BuMangHuo> 我不参加了，不过要是真薅到自行车还是很划算的
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 是啊. 不过3000+的自行车呢
<BuMangHuo> 花点钱也值
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 买了不少的亚马逊购物卡了
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 每周一张？
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 对, 还有京东的
<BuMangHuo> 好吧....
<BuMangHuo> 你全是用在线支付的？
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 不是啊.
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 在线支付一周只算一单啊
<BuMangHuo> 额
<BuMangHuo> 那太费劲了
<BuMangHuo> 我的交行卡冷冻了
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 一会儿我要买个助力带一个瑜伽垫
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 恩, 不参加活动, 冷冻了好
<BuMangHuo> 打个电话免了年费，然后冻起来
<BuMangHuo> 除了浦发，交行免年费算大方的
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 对了, 我可以买电话卡充值是吧?
<kyle_wang>  /msg nickserv help
<BuMangHuo> 可以啊
<BuMangHuo> 但是电话卡能刷卡买么
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 在线啊
<BuMangHuo> 在线支付不是一周只一笔么
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 对, 这周我还没用呢
<BuMangHuo> 你京东亚马逊随便买点就够了
<BuMangHuo> 次哦，快买，都 10 点了
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 不行, 京东亚马逊这周我都买了东西了.
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 为啥? 10点结算? 不是24点?
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 其实是 22 点来的
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 已经买了, 收到短信了, 这周5次满了
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: thx!
<BuMangHuo> 屌
<BuMangHuo> 不对啊
<BuMangHuo> 今年的周周刷不是打印机么
<kyle_wang> 什么东西
<BuMangHuo> 我靠，怎么成了自行车了
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 一直是自行车啊
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: runtastic pro 限免呢
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 快去薅羊毛, 哪怕弄回来不跑呢
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 哥有 220 ，需要这个？
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: .... ....
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 这个不要钱啊
<BuMangHuo> 我已经有要钱了啊
<BuMangHuo> 就是这么任性
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: ... ... ... ...
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 万一坏了呢 ?
<BuMangHuo> 。。。。
<BuMangHuo> 下载去
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我想搞个手环玩玩
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • KVM如何使用ISCSI或者FC SAN共享存储进行在线迁移？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467624 KVM如何使用ISCSI或者FC SAN共享存储进行在线迁移？ 用LVM是否可以？多台主机如何解决LVM同步的问题？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dxfmichael — 2015-01-11 22:12
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 微软那个手环不错
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我靠
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 别的有啥好的?
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 差点被 runtastic pro 黑了
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 怎么了?
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 里面的减肥计划都要他娘的 148
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 对啊, 别买啊
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 幸亏要验证指纹
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 那免费了个啥
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 不是限免么
<BuMangHuo> 金账户也不免费
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: pro版本啊. 本来pro版本30块钱吧?
<BuMangHuo> pro 版本没有金色会员没用吧
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 可能是吧
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 我也不知道
<BuMangHuo> 袜子的那个手环貌似不错
<BuMangHuo> fitbit
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: Fitbit Charge HR 挺好看
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 不过再买手环的话，两只手都得戴东西了
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 手环必须放在不常用的那只手
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 不方便.
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/409877  有点儿想买这个
<^k^> WhatsGoingOn: ⇪ SKINS 思金斯 A400 男款梯度压缩上衣（长袖） $62.66_美国亚马逊优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 手表也少不了
<BuMangHuo> ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: ... ...
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 都带左手也没啥关系的
<BuMangHuo> 额
<BuMangHuo> Fitbit Surge 太贵
<BuMangHuo> 不过这货算是只能手表了吧， 不算手环了
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: http://www.amazon.cn/%E8%8C%85%E5%8F%B0%E9%A3%9E%E5%A4%A9%E8%8C%85%E5%8F%B053%E5%BA%A6-500ml/dp/B0062TYFKE/ref=lp_1465154071_1_2?m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&s=grocery&ie=UTF8&qid=1420986562&sr=1-2  这个价格合适吗?
<^k^> WhatsGoingOn: ⇪ 茅台飞天茅台53度(带杯)500ml-食品-亚马逊中国 价格:￥ 869.00
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 我还是推荐微软手环.
 * WhatsGoingOn 为啥大法不出索尼
<BuMangHuo> 我不喝酒啊
<WhatsGoingOn> 错了
<WhatsGoingOn> 为啥大法不出手环
<BuMangHuo> 碎觉碎觉，明天周一了
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 你说的是 band？ 那个价格太贵了吧
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 怎么会贵...
<BuMangHuo> 1799
<BuMangHuo> 淘宝价
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 昂, 贵
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 不考虑
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 坐等微信手环.
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 我擦, 我的google账户被攻击了...
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IVF04LG?t=joyo01y-20&tag=joyo01y-20 来这个把
<^k^> WhatsGoingOn: ⇪ Amazon.com: Mio 56P-GRY Link Continuous Strapless Heart Rate Wrist Band, Slate, Small/Medium: Sports & Outdoors 价格:$248.46
<BuMangHuo> 谁对你的 google 账户做啥了
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: google给我发短信, 说有奇怪的人尝试登陆我的邮箱, 然后被阻止了.
<BuMangHuo> 好吧
<WhatsGoingOn> Unknown device Germany - Yesterday, 11:53 PM
<account> 你好
<account`> 你好
<account`> ㄋiㄏao
<account`> ..............
<account`> ㄉaㄗiyouㄨenㄊi
<account`> 打字有问题
<account`> ㄑingㄨenㄗenㄇeㄏuiㄕi
<account`> 请问怎么回事
<account`> 有人在吗
<account`> 老是连不上啊
<account`> hello
<account`> hello
<account`> hello
<account`> 你好
<oahong> account`: 连不上啥？
<account`> <account`> ㄑingㄨenㄗenㄇeㄏuiㄕi
<account`> *** stardiviner (~stardivin@unaffiliated/stardiviner) has joined channel
<account`>     #ubuntu-cn
<account`> <account`> 请问怎么回事
<account`> <account`> 有人在吗
<account`> <account`> 老是连不上啊                                                 [23:05]
<account`> *** Guest79515 (~Erick@220.202.128.93) has quit: Remote host closed the
<account`>     connection                                                          [23:06]
<account`> <account`> hello
<account`> ERC> /help                                                              [23:07]
<account`> ERC> /hello
<account`> *** hello: Unknown command
<oahong> 这是别人掉线了
<account`> <account`> hello                                                        [23:08]
<account`> <account`> hello
<account`> <account`> 你好
<account`> *** CallMeAndy (~Icedove@61.144.159.42) has joined channel #ubuntu-cn
<oahong> 和你有毛线关系。
<account`> *** CallMeAndy (~Icedove@61.144.159.42) has quit: Client Quit           [23:10]
<account`> *** yzld2002 (~Icedove@192.241.237.99) has joined channel #ubuntu-cn
<account`> <oahong> account`: 连不上啥？
<account`> ERC>
<account`> 死机了！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！1
<account`> -_-
<oahong> 擦擦，来个复制粘贴的。
<account`> -_-!
<account`> 死机了！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！1
<account`> 死机了！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！1
<account`> 死机了！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！1
<oahong> 难道是机器人吗？
<oahong> 囧
<account`> 囧
<account`> ㄉaㄉouㄨuㄒing,ㄕengyuㄊianㄉi;ㄉaㄉouㄨuㄑing,yunㄒingㄖiyue;ㄉaㄉouㄨuㄇing,ㄔangyangㄨanㄨu.
<Guest64018> 你好吗
<Guest64018> 我很好
<Guest64018> what?
<^k^> account`:点点点. 23:26 新年快乐 : 37.02天 
<^k^> account`:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> account`:点点点. 23:26 新年快乐 : 37.02天 
<Howdoudo> iMadper:  现在还在激情的工作吗？
<account-root> 你好
<account-root> 没有人吗
#ubuntu-cn 2016-01-11
<u258> weChat: Ubuntu 是你们吗？
<jiero> 好冷
<jiero> 冻死了。
<u258> jiero: :)
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 是他的邻居 : 法官审问两个被指控犯了流浪罪的流浪汉。法官问其中的一个人:"你住在什么地方?""我四海为家。"这个人回答法官,"城市、乡村,树林,海边……"法官问另一个人:"那么你呢?""我是他的邻居。"
<u258> ^k^: not funny
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<lex_> hello?
<HardWorking> lex_: hello.
<lex_> 哈哈，我就是看看有没有在
<HardWorking> lex_: 你来太早, 大家还没上班呢.
<HardWorking> lex_: 下午人多.
<lex_> 哦哦，用了这么多年debian  刚想起来用irc  以后多来水水
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • SDIO 接口网卡驱动 安装 问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474725 https://github.com/hadess/rtl8723bs 驱动下载找到这个网址，下载回来能编译，但是 Code: sudo depmod -a Code: sudo modprobe 8723bs 出错，查看read.me rtl8723bs Realtek SDIO Wi-Fi driver Tested on: Onda v975w Teclast 3G HP Stre
<^k^>  ─> am 7 Dell Venue 8 3000 WinBook TW100 and TW700 Do verify that the device is
<HardWorking> lex_: debian是什么?
<lex_> 这里有什么规矩么？
<HardWorking> lex_: 不谈技术, 别的都谈.
<lex_> ubuntu基于debian啊
<HardWorking> lex_: 不知道.
<lex_> 有问题到bbs发帖  然后转到这里么？
<lex_> 不是吧  你是不知道还是比较抵触debian
<lex_> well  我只是问我呢
<lex_> 我只是问问
 * HardWorking 困
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • 从今天起，告别windows，投入ubuntu 16.04的怀抱  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474727 ubuntu菜鸟一个，希望在这里跟朋友们共同进步！ zz: montana — 2016-01-11 10:54
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点. 11:15 新年快乐 : 26.53天 
<yunfan> onlylove: 今天这么晚
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我今天都没打算来，刚搬的新工位，然后今上午还没网，然后刚才还reset了
<onlylove_> test
<ubrl> onlylove_:点点点. 11:17 新年快乐 : 26.53天 
<onlylove_> https://www.zhihu.com/question/39322261
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪  百度贴吧的血友病吧被卖了，原吧主小吧主突然间全部被拿下。如何看待百度这样的行为？ - 百度贴吧 - 知乎
<yunfan> onlylove_: 换部门了？
<onlylove_> yunfan: 没有，楼下准备出租据说
<yunfan> onlylove_: 百度这种行为越多我越开心 这样大家才会意识到p2p网络的好处啊
<onlylove_> yunfan: 对你我无所谓，对那些对互联网没概念，或者只会百度的
<yunfan> onlylove_: 谁说的 别人也是有所谓的 只不过目前这些p2p工具体验做得不好而已  如果你做个win上只有几百k的小工具 启动就只要填个用户名密码生成密钥加入网络就行了的工具 然后后续所有功能都在p2p网络里获得 我觉得体验也是很好的
<onlylove_> yunfan: 估计方校长们不愿意
<yunfan> onlylove_: 方校长管不到这个 在墙内跑
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • u盘安装ubuntu（安装版），安装完成紫屏？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474729 u盘安装ubuntu（安装版），安装完成重启就一直紫色屏幕，重启也不行，安装多次也不行。求大神 zz: WintceJ — 2016-01-11 11:21
<onlylove> yunfan: 国内专业的医疗网站你知道不，丁香园算不
<yunfan> onlylove: 算啊
<onlylove> 说起来，度娘就在隔壁，待会儿吃饭的时候，捉住一个度娘的问下去
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: 拜帅哥
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu14.04用u盘安装（安装版），安装重启卡在紫屏界面，多次重启也不行  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474732 ubuntu14.04用u盘安装（安装版），安装重启卡在紫屏界面，多次重启也不行 zz: WintceJ — 2016-01-11 11:25
<yunfan> onlylove: 小心被忽悠到莆田系
<onlylove> yunfan: 忽悠毛，我宁可相信中医能治21三体我都不去莆田
<harajuku> ggarlic1: yunfan nyfair 我需要一些大的, GB级别的, CSV做数据分析挖掘的demo, 哪里有这种sample data
<harajuku> 求助啊
<onlylove> harajuku: 风俗店壕，你又换了一家店？
<yunfan> harajuku: twitter和facebook都曾经放出过这种大数据  还有google的freebase也有
<yunfan> harajuku: 你搞spark? 我这周正要学习这个
<harajuku> yunfan: 我是新手啊, 我先搜搜
<harajuku> yunfan: 我只是在找数据给别人demo数据库的东西
<onlylove_> yunfan: 他新东家是搞大数据的，所以他需要demo玩玩
<yunfan> harajuku:在这块 我也是新手 而且老实说 从程序员角度来看 这些大数据工具性能都不如我手写！！！！
<yunfan> harajuku: 但是我不会写sql parser 所以就吃亏在这里
<harajuku> 我也不会 我sql都不懂
<yunfan> harajuku: spark hive都可以用类似sql的语句来写查询任务
<yunfan> 只不过data source的table实际上是个单独的文件 而且是面向行的
<onlylove_> 不懂sql不要紧，问题是你会用sql不
<yunfan> harajuku: 你们公司有人关注zerovm么
<onlylove_> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac2452319
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ 国务院批准海南试水博彩 称不同于澳门赌场 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 认真你就输啦 (・ω・)ノ- ( ゜- ゜)つロ
<harajuku> yunfan: 不知道啊 我都不懂
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 请教下如何指定局域网内某台机器通过VPN访问外网，其它机器都通过拨号访问外网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474733 我只是想用VPN玩玩游戏，其它机器都走VPN太费流量，也不需要。 VPN在openwrt中拨上，就全网都走它了。chnroutes之类的也是全网作用，效果
<^k^>  ─> 不佳。 我的XBOX ONE固定ip 192.168.1.2。openwrt VPN 内网ip 10.7.0.2。 请教下如何在openwrt中指定X …
 * harajuku lunch
<yunfan> harajuku: 问问嘛 我对这个有兴趣
<lex_> 这篇文章是2010年的旧闻，且海南省的主要领导在多个场合就此事做过澄清：海南不会发展博彩业。
<lex_> http://news.xinhuanet.com/politics/2016-01/11/c_128616010.htm
<ubrl> lex_: ⇪  “国务院批准海南试水博彩业”系旧闻 遭疯炒部分概念股大涨-新华网
<^k^> onlylove__: 拜
<harajuku> yuning: http://weibo.com/2657845211/Dcemc4bou?type=comment#_rnd1452487358151
<ubrl> harajuku: ⇪ Sina Visitor System
<harajuku> http://9g.idods.cn/wangxin2/game.html?r=0.40343572163625363
<ubrl> harajuku: ⇪ 这个家伙无罪
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 宏碁触摸板安装ubuntu后失灵  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474734 在网上搜索了各种帖子，都没用 zz: XperiaLee — 2016-01-11 12:21
<ghosTM55> ^k^: hi
<yuning> harajuku, 这个游戏早在 jandan 上听说过啦
<harajuku> yuning: 老司机
<yuning> harajuku, 就算说我是老司机我也不会发车的
<onlylove> yunfan: 你之前上班的地方怎么应对网站扩大以后，新老用户冲突的，或者核心用户和普通用户冲突
<onlylove> yunfan: 网站小众的时候，质量总归有不错的，但是一旦人多了，就会有大量水货
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • linux命令行界面下如何防止错误格式化?(主要是防止弄混设备)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474735 linux命令行界面下如何防止错误格式化?(主要是防止弄混设备) 比如想格式化一个分区,结果却错误的对另一个分区进行格式化. sdaX,只要敲错数字,就会出错. 如果是
<yunfan> onlylove: 我公司的用户跟客户是两码事
<onlylove> 这帖子真没水平，说的好像图形界面就不会误操作
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • testdisk的"深度搜索"列出的分区太多,怎么办?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474736 testdisk的"深度搜索"列出的分区太多,怎么办? 貌似很多都是虚拟机的小分区. diskgenius能搜出来分区,testdisk都不出来,怀疑是没有找到备用索引,但深度搜索列出的分区也太多了,怎么办
<^k^>  ─> ? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-01-11 13:36
<onlylove__> 项目经理又想把我往无锡整，说是现在这个项目人数又减少了
<onlylove__> 就知道这破公司要玩
<yunfan> onlylove__: 那就来呗 到时候来魔都方便
<jiero> yunfan, 耐不住寂寞去看魔都mm了?
<yunfan> jiero: 又回家了
<jiero> 额
<yunfan> jiero: 你前一阵干嘛去了
<jiero> yunfan, 一直没事所以也就无用
<yunfan> jiero: 我是问你具体在干啥
<jiero> yunfan,就是家里蹲
<yunfan> jiero: 家里吨也有个事情做啊 难道就发呆
<onlylove__> yunfan: 你看二代的日子就是好
<jiero> yunfan, 几乎就是看着知道的万物发呆
<yunfan> onlylove__: 我不也天天待家里 憋得发慌么
<onlylove__> yunfan: 你没研究太阳能电池板什么的？
<yunfan> jiero: 你应该再去做志愿者 这样才感觉自己be needed
<yunfan> onlylove__: 没有 研究那个做啥
<jiero> yunfan, 研究风能更好
<yunfan> jiero: 不研究最好
<jiero> yunfan, 曾经想去看德国工程师做风力发电机，结果各种问题
<onlylove__> yunfan: 你以前不都研究鱼菜之类的，还研究过循环利用的屋子啥的
<yunfan> jiero: 我倒是想看太阳能热电
<onlylove__> yunfan: 所以我最近在琢磨弄个光伏设备玩玩
<yunfan> onlylove__: 那个不一定要太阳能 两码事 只是加入太阳能可以让运行成本降低 但是这是理论上的 现在太阳能面板的成本还是高了
<onlylove__> yunfan: 遥控飞机啥的，太阳能充电
<yunfan> onlylove__: 你在帝都就不要想着遥控飞机了
<jiero> yunfan,  http://www.baidu.com/link?url=kVUzc_vfvrpivnqyT_YJ5Nkhcibt0Jgl55-GF-rNlUcWzo94gSw4n_16uv0nfGz01oJ1ACLSWAMG2k3xI3EbZy_h_WEfQVVcbfeyZntQAd31aArcb3twyrvyVNxJMTKr&wd=&eqid=cb85551c0000464e0000000456934e8a
<ubrl> jiero: ⇪ application/octet-stream
<yunfan> jiero: 给个短链
<jiero> yunfan, http://news.bandao.cn/news_html/201507/20150710/news_20150710_2549717.shtml
<ubrl> jiero: ⇪ 取标题: no title
<yunfan> jiero: 风力不如水电了
<yunfan> 又不是天天刮风
<onlylove> yunfan: 不是说无锡都快把光伏产业搞死了么
<yunfan> 水电你找个小瀑布就好了
<jiero> yunfan, 风力发电只需要很小的风， 2~3级即可
<yunfan> onlylove: 但是仍然还是贵 主要是制造工艺问题
<onlylove> yunfan: 问题是水电你要考虑生态，你看三峡不是被喷么
<jiero> onlylove, 那是太大 了 - -
<yunfan> onlylove: 小水电啊 大佬 你自己一户用的那种
<yunfan> onlylove: 就找个深山 有小沟 泉水的就可以了 你住家本来就要有水源的
<jiero> yunfan, 风力储存——将物质搬运上去制造动能。lol
<yunfan> jiero: 我以前看过一种设计是地效的
<jiero> 势能 - -
<yunfan> jiero: 我这里也有人隐居 呵呵
<jiero> yunfan, 各有所需吧。。。去年5月觉得创造力研究的差不多了，然后去看了一通脑科学讲创造力和演化社会心理学。发现人类还是尽早灭绝吧。所以很无聊。
<yunfan> jiero: 你就是闲的但疼 要不养蜜蜂去把 你去百度 中蜂吧 和 意蜂吧 看看 好多业余爱好者
<yunfan> 天天津津有味地分享自己怎么引了一群又一群的蜜蜂 呵呵
<jiero> yunfan,  实在是在大理么。
<yunfan> jiero: 各地都有
<jiero> yunfan, 能有这个的说明地方富足啊。。。
<jiero> yunfan, 至少有地哈
<yunfan> jiero: 啥？
<jiero> 额。说错了么 - 养蜜蜂，需要有花，有地。。。我这边想来都是迁徙形式的
<jiero>  每年春天去南方放蜂
<yunfan> jiero: 我这里年年都有养蜜蜂的人过冬
<yunfan> jiero: 确实迁移的多 这不是正适合你么
<jiero> yunfan, 我是脑残
<yunfan> jiero: 这句倒是挺中肯 我截图了
<jiero> yunfan, 哈哈脑残是什么定义哦
<yunfan> jiero: 我哪知道
<jiero> yunfan, “不接受我的思想（***********）：脑残！！”
<yunfan> jiero: 你要说自己脑残 我干嘛反对 我只反对别人随便评价我
<jiero> yunfan, 没啥 - - - 人的脑子转不过弯是很正常的。
<jiero> yunfan, 我说你脑残你竟然会在意？
<yunfan> jiero: 因为我现在没事做
<yunfan> jiero: 来跟我玩minetest
<jiero> ... 好吧- - -我脑残了，不玩了 -
<yunfan> jiero: 来嘛 去下个minetest 0.4.13或者自己编译个 然后上这个服务器 jungle.gundul.de:39155
<yunfan> jiero: 快来 我在等你
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 装双系统出现问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474737 我是UEFI的win8.1 安装的时候出现这个警告： 一点安装就出现了Error fsyncing/closing/dev/mmcblk0rpmb:input/output error zz: a666633322 — 2016-01-11 14:55
<yunfan> jiero: 靠 还没来?
<jiero> yunfan,  等我回家才可能吧。
<yunfan> jiero: 你在哪？
<jiero> yunfan, 我在办公室
<yunfan> jiero: 原来你还上班
<jiero> 看各种文章 可以 ，玩游戏就有点过了。
<jiero> 毕竟人眼的视觉捕捉非常讨厌。
<yunfan> jiero: 本质上都一样的
<jiero> yunfan, 对，但对别人的影响不一样。
<onlylove> yunfan: 听说意大利蜜蜂简直丧病，比亚洲鲤鱼还能祸害当地物种
<jiero> 对。
<jiero> 意大利蜜蜂该灭种
<yunfan> jiero: 你这就跟老炮一样 觉得做流氓得有流氓的一套规矩 殊不知群众巴不得流氓都死
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个不是很清楚 我只知道有这两个流派
<jiero> yunfan,  哈哈 - - 对啊 - - 反正游戏也不是我想要的 - -
<onlylove> yunfan: 我第一次听说意大利蜂就是意大利蜂物种入侵，咬死中华蜜蜂
<yunfan> onlylove: 蜜蜂之间本身就会打 跟蚂蚁那样
<onlylove> yunfan: 问题是中华蜜蜂打不过意大利蜂
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要是说，互有胜负，那也就算了
<jiero> onlylove, 中华种善于包容，然后被淘汰
<yunfan> onlylove: 那能怎么办
<onlylove> yunfan: 灭种
<jiero> onlylove, 就想各种经济作物一样。
<onlylove> yunfan: 外来物种入侵最直接的后果
<jiero> 那就灭种吧 - -
<yunfan> onlylove: 灭就灭呗 你看中国最早的人群 有一批赶到了太平洋 成了南太平洋族群 另一批被赶到中南半岛成了东南亚民族
<nyfair> 求工作求包养
<yunfan> nyfair: 来跟我玩玩minetest?
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛
<yunfan> 可惜 hamo没看到 不然可以叫他来玩
<nyfair> yunfan: 来，搞起
<onlylove> yunfan: 今上午看到hamo来着
<jiero> 经过许多天的观察，科学家们终于捕捉到意大利蜂进入中蜂蜂巢的情况。本来种群之间，每个蜂群都能保卫自己的家园，如果别的蜂群来的话，肯定会打架，可是意大利蜂到了中华蜜蜂蜂巢的门口，先振动翅膀，中华蜜蜂就让它进去了，进入蜂巢后还得到相当于同伴的待遇并得到饲喂，说明中华蜜蜂对意大利蜂没有抵抗能力。
<jiero> 通过长期观察，发现意大利蜂翅膀振动的频率，与中华蜜蜂的雄蜂翅膀振动的频率有点相似，既然振动频率一样，这种蜂群之间的信息交流就可以建立了。所以中华蜜蜂就误认为它是雄蜂了，由于不同种群之间毕竟不能共存，意大利蜂杀死中蜂蜂王也就不可避免。
<yunfan> nyfair: 那你去编译个 minetest 0.4.13 github.com/minetest/minetest
<nyfair> 装好了
<nyfair> 开始开始
<jiero> 。。。好快。
<yunfan> nyfair: 然后进这个服 jungle.gundul.de:39155
<yunfan> nyfair: 仓库里的版本不对吧
<nyfair> 怎么改语言
<yunfan> 界面里有个选语言的
<nyfair> 我日文系统都是日文的
<yunfan> 不过改了也没卵用 不支持输入cjk
<nyfair> 尼玛，上qq，这破irc截图都不方面
<nyfair> 加我qq 875339306
<yunfan> 不上 英文界面都搞不定
<yunfan> 还是不拉你玩了
<nyfair> Access denied: player name not allowed
<yunfan> 那换个就是了
<nyfair> 好了好了，组我
<yunfan> 根本没看到人进来
<nyfair> 通信中......
<yunfan> 烂网络
<nyfair> 好了好了，这垃圾画面能玩？
<yunfan> 好吧 你不是这类游戏爱好者
<lainme> x.org 域名要没了？https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=X.Org-Domain-Woes
<ubrl> lainme: ⇪ X.Org Might Lose Its Domain Name - Phoronix
<nyfair> 这破游戏怎么出去？
<yunfan> esc
<nyfair> 不好玩
<yunfan> 那你走吧
<onlylove> lainme: 嗯，要没了
<yunfan> onlylove: 你什么时候看见hamo的 ？
<onlylove> 德语英语西班牙语法语还有印尼语
<onlylove> yunfan: 早上刚来的时候
<nyfair> yunfan: 口胡，我dcss这种roguelike游戏都打到世界记录了
<yunfan> onlylove: 我怎么没看到
<onlylove> yunfan: 那个o0xx开头的
<onlylove> yunfan: 你看log
<yunfan> nyfair: 这是minecraft类似的游戏 跟你那不是一回事
<onlylove> yunfan: 这个要java不
<nyfair> yunfan: 别闹，minecraft我又不是没玩过，至少画面比这个好多了
<yunfan> onlylove: 不用 cpp写的引擎 然后lua写插件 我昨天还给个俄罗斯服写了个插件
<onlylove> nyfair: 那啥，人minecraft毕竟商业游戏，有资金支持
<yunfan> nyfair: 那只是美工不行而已  有一个minecraft clone项目 100%相似 我还开过服 叫 stampy_game 你去下载下来放在你的minetest/games 目录下就可以选择那个玩
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个的手机客户端是跟pc连一个服务器 额 不过我实在是操作无力
<onlylove_> 测试跑到一半，给我跳nullpointerexception，java事情真多
<onlylove_> nyfair: 牛牛，过年之后求包养，我貌似就能做到月底了
<nyfair> yunfan: 美工是游戏最重要的一环，美工渣其他就不用考虑了
<yunfan> nyfair: minecraft一开始的画质也挺搓的
<onlylove> nyfair: 现在游戏美工倒是不错，可是还是觉得耐玩性不一定比得上FC游戏
<yunfan> onlylove: 所以如果去孤岛 我肯定带minetest而不是minecraft 因为我还可以随时改lua插件 额
<onlylove> yunfan: 提问，孤岛有电让你玩电脑么
<yunfan> onlylove: 自己做一个 lol
<onlylove> yunfan: 还是带扑克牌更靠谱
<yunfan> onlylove: 那不如带围棋了 这样可以玩到死不重样
<jiero> onlylove,  孤岛有点，太阳能+潮汐充电笔记本电脑
<onlylove> jiero: 去孤岛，最大问题是先解决生存问题，再考虑娱乐
<yunfan> 还是带个女人去玩比较好
<onlylove> yunfan: 你终于开窍了
<yunfan> onlylove: 因为女人是生产性资源 可以一起生孩子 多出好多人力 人多力量才大嘛
<jiero> onlylove, yunfan 我看过一个电影，一对兄妹去了。
<yunfan> jiero: 我想起来你也有妹妹
<jiero> onlylove,  yunfan  倒是看了一个节目，在所有海岛岸边你都可以捡到塑料瓶 - 如果捡不到，也大概说明 -你是空降到岛上的。
<jiero> yunfan, 。。
<yunfan> jiero: 不一定 有的岛屿很孤立
<jiero> yunfan, 洋流肯定经过呀。
<yunfan> jiero: 不见得 南太平洋有些岛屿交通就特别不发达 就因为洋流不经过 没货轮
<jiero> yunfan, 那层意思更像是洋流不是从经济发达地区走的。
<jiero>  yunfan  http://news.qq.com/a/20141109/006137.htm
<ubrl> jiero: ⇪ 英国男子用15万个塑料瓶自建漂浮岛(图)_新闻_腾讯网
<yunfan> jiero: 这个我也看过 不好 不如用椰子壳 这样可以一直扩大
<yunfan> 用竹子更好 就是没有耐盐的竹子
<jiero> yunfan, 让我想起美国为了防止水库干涸，放置巨量的塑料球覆盖水面。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 倒是很想有这样一个漂浮岛 停在某个比较浅的暗礁上
<yunfan> jiero: 不过也可以等个几年 等基里巴斯完全被海水淹没了过去
<jiero> yunfan, 现在的人啊。无数岛都因为经济不发达所以没人住
<jiero> yunfan, 你就适合去充数
<yunfan> jiero: 那不一样 基里巴斯这个是个壳 人家有很重要的联合国成员国这个资源
<yunfan> 要我说 google f8就应该去把基里巴斯这个壳买下来 然后学荷兰做大坝 保住这个壳
<yunfan> 把基里巴斯弄成it工程师的国家 还有避税天堂
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46832
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | CCTV对发表过不敬言论的香港演员打马赛克
<onlylove> 现在同性恋那么嚣张了？
 * onlylove 忽然觉得水果的库克恶心的要死
<yunfan> onlylove: 他又不跟你同性恋
<onlylove> yunfan: 看solidot那新闻
<onlylove> yunfan: 周招惹谁了
<yunfan> onlylove: 哪个?
<onlylove> yunfan: 说难听点，现在同这么嚣张，和他也有一定关系
<onlylove> yunfan: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46832
<yunfan> onlylove: 又没叫我吸他吊
<yunfan> onlylove: 周恩来不是有个私生女么 为何会是gay
<yunfan> 不过也许是双性恋 这种事 古书上的一大堆
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以说，转发那新闻的不是傻逼么
<onlylove> yunfan: 反正觉得现在的同越来越恶心了
<yunfan> onlylove: 嘿嘿 不错 你是保守派基础票仓啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 毛保守派，现在那群人，就TM和女权还有驴胶似的
<onlylove> yunfan: 你不能歧视我
<yunfan> onlylove: 我哪里有歧视你了
<onlylove> yunfan: 我恶心你你也不能说我，你说我就是歧视
<onlylove> yunfan: 我说的是他们的态度
<yunfan> onlylove: 我只相信实际结果 实际结果就是不管你们在下面这个派 那个派 最后还是党中央说了算 lol
<onlylove> yunfan: 搞的现在是同很光荣似的
<onlylove> yunfan: 为啥把库克揪出来，丫的不是proud of 么
<yunfan> onlylove: 你管他那么多呢 只要不骚扰你不就行了 我是无所谓的
<onlylove> yunfan: 他们拿图灵说事就说事吧，无所谓
<onlylove> yunfan: 拿这种不知道哪里的小道消息乱传几个意思
<yunfan> onlylove: 你看你看 你就是保守派嘛  我根本就无所谓他们同不同
<yunfan> 不过绿教要小心点
<onlylove> yunfan: 我一开始也是无所谓，但是架不住整天他们刷刷刷
<yunfan> onlylove: 所以你这样的人民群众 各大组织都喜欢啊
<onlylove_> yunfan: 真像当初有人嘲讽360用户那样，不但窗子不装窗帘，还要开灯表演做爱
<yunfan> 像我们这种不为所动的 统治阶级最讨厌了
<onlylove_> yunfan: 等动到你头上，就来不及了
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我会判断嘛
<onlylove_> 不知道你看没看过一个广告，黄土地黑土地，施肥就用史丹利
<yunfan> onlylove_: 呵呵 这个跟穷人想象有钱了以后一顿饭两碗鱼翅 吃一碗 倒一碗一样
<onlylove> yunfan: 差远了，你看过就知道了
<yunfan> onlylove_: 真正的农业危机是又便宜又可口的食物被超级大公司生产出来 而且人家技术还开放 你都竞争不过人家
<onlylove> yunfan: 我们当地电视频道的，
<onlylove> yunfan: 刷5分钟
<onlylove> yunfan: 我不介意刷广告，你丫的一广告一刷十几年，一次5分钟
<yunfan> onlylove: 我是说你这个都不算真正的危机
<yunfan> 这还是按照你的方式来
<onlylove> yunfan: 都有人出来打脸了，还是继续刷
<chenshaoju> .....
<onlylove> yunfan: 这不是危机的问题，是人要不要脸的问题
<chenshaoju> 不是按照基本法吗？
<lainme> onlylove: 今天愤怒值真高
<onlylove> lainme: 并不
<onlylove> lainme: 只是周都死了那么久了，还有人说三道四
<onlylove> iMadper: 今天有啥可以败家的推荐
<iMadper> onlylove1: 今天有个廉价ie60, 我已经下单了
<lainme> onlylove: 你也要加入买买买土豪阵营？
<onlylove> lainme: 没钱
<onlylove> lainme: 只是看土豪买买买
<onlylove> lainme: 最近在研究造房子
<onlylove> lainme: 毕竟帝都买不起，家里大概应该会有宅基地
<onlylove_> nyfair: 牛牛，农企啥时候能真正翻身啊
<yunfan> onlylove_: who care? 你看党国许多机构一贯被打脸 又怎样 打脸随他打脸 好处我自捞之
<yunfan> onlylove_: 你是农村户口？
<onlylove_> yunfan: 是啊
<onlylove_> 这test case是越跑越烂
<onlylove_> 没信心了
<yunfan> onlylove_: 好幸运 诶
<yunfan> onlylove_: 不过你还是调查下贵村可有给你留宅基地
<onlylove__> test
<ubrl> onlylove__:点点点. 17:10 新年快乐 : 26.28天 
<onlylove__> yunfan: 没有也没办法
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M05/06/08/Cg-4WlJWGh6IVBioAAnJiiXQQ-UAAMZBwMaM1gACcmi875.gif 1、2、3,走你。。。
<onlylove> yunfan: 你别说你城市户口
<onlylove> yunfan: 我记得你貌似家里有屋子啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 我奶奶是农村户口 跟着我父母住 现在过世了
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 这是在安装吗 卡在这里不动了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474738 zz: Kougamishinnya — 2016-01-11 18:24
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • Windows环境调整Linux分区大小之后，再进入Linux后挂载分区失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474739 all， 事情是这样的，我的Ubuntu安装的时候/opt /var单独挂载了两个分区，两个都在扩展分区上。 这两天opt空间不够了，就想着把var压缩下，然后剩余空间给opt。Li
<rothsdad> that would be a joke here
<rothsdad> ops, wrong place
<Sageless> Why the nick name sagelessfox has been taken?
<Sageless> I love the name sagelessfox (=====================>)these much
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 启动时等待90秒并进入急救模式（Emergecy mode）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474740 启动时出现等待90秒并进入急救模式，无法联网，求救 QQ图片20160111203143.jpg QQ图片20160111203143.jpg zz: aukomn — 2016-01-11 20:36
<izwyt> 在图形化编程中， frame window 都分别指啥？ 比如一个聊天窗口，有2个框，一个显示信息，一个键盘输入， 这两个框叫啥？
<cherrot> izwyt: it depends.. 看文档吧
<izwyt> cherrot: 这些概念性的东西不该是通用的吗？
<izwyt> frame window panel button
<cherrot> izwyt: 不一定 但文档中一定有  文档中能找到的 何必来问呢 :D
<izwyt> cherrot: 关键字是啥？
<cherrot> izwyt: 你用什么库 就看什么库的文档去
<izwyt> 我感觉这些名词概念应该是通用的
<cherrot> 我也觉得 嗯
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 怎么更改eclipse中字符的间距  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474741 我在eclipse中按四下空格和在txt中两下空格的距离一样大，怎么解决 zz: yuetank — 2016-01-11 21:01
<jack-zhang> 请问为什么我放在/etc/network/if-up.d的脚本（已经用chmod +x加持）无法在联网时自动执行
<Sageless> 人品不好
<jack-zhang> NOPE
<Sageless> Nope?
<Sageless> What do you think?
<Sageless> It's not about anything else except personality
<Sageless> I tried this file and it works every single time XD
<Sageless> It should be NP but not Nope
<jack-zhang> 好吧
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • ubuntu kylin15.10安装软件问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474743 小弟最近在学习Gaussian软件，按照网上的安装步骤出现了图片中的问题请大神指教一下哪里出了问题 zz: floodsea — 2016-01-11 22:34
<mu2er__> cloak
<Sageless> Cloak?
<Sageless> What do you mean by cloak
<mu2er_> =  =
<^k^> 新  Kubuntu • 如何删除底部面板的网络连接部件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474746 之前上不了网，添加了网络连接部件，现在成这样啦 抓图1.png zz: aukomn — 2016-01-12 6:45
#ubuntu-cn 2016-01-12
<^k^> 新  深度PK版 • linux 5年用户谈谈看法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474747 背景： 本人非计算机相关专业，也不是靠专业软件（作图，设计之类的）混饭， 家里本linux单系统多年，换过ubuntu，mint，debian， fedora等等多个系统，最终稳定在openSUSE，到现在两年多了。 一开始感觉很
<^k^>  ─> 愤青的，windows都是坏的，linux都是好的，尽管我觉得可能被喷，但我还是说了吧，这种情 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 系统自动升级 Linux 3.13.0-71-generic　不能启动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474748 系统自动升级 Linux 3.13.0-71-generic　不能启动， 报错见图片。 # # DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE # # It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates # from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub
<^k^>  ─> # ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ### if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then set have_grubenv=true load_env fi if [ "${next_ …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 系统自动升级 Linux 3.13.0-71-generic　不能启动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474749 系统自动升级 Linux 3.13.0-71-generic　不能启动 # # DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE # # It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates # from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub # ### BEGIN /etc/grub.
<^k^>  ─> d/00_header ### if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then set have_grubenv=true load_env fi if [ "${next_entry}" ] ; then set d …
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • vim下提取txt文件每行的最后一个字符要怎么写命令  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474754 vim下提取txt文件每行的最后一个字符要怎么写命令 zz: bicelove — 2016-01-12 10:13
<u258> after 10 years with gedit, I m switching to Atom -- what do you think?
<harajuku> roylez: 你的kuaidi升级后在mac下怎么不好用, 报出一堆json
<harajuku> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/465873.htm
<ubrl> harajuku: ⇪ 英特尔承认Skylake处理器存在BUG 可导致系统死机_Intel 英特尔_cnBeta.COM
<Barden> ...
<Sageless> u258: No,that's rubbish
<u258> Sageless: Oh. what do you use ?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/18604.html 女人8岁 : 女人8岁,你要编故事哄她睡,18岁你要编故事骗她和你睡,28岁不用故事就和你睡,38岁她会编故事骗你和她睡,48岁你要编故事不和她睡。
<^k^> 新  云计算 • 如何购买 Ubuntu Server 安装DVD？我有个企业级项目需要。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474755 如何购买 Ubuntu Server 安装DVD？我有个企业级项目需要安装DVD介质。 zz: mikel_zhao — 2016-01-12 12:42
<roylez> harajuku: 真的假的？
<roylez> harajuku: 最新的么？
<yunfan> roylez: 这个是后门吧
<yuning> iMadper`, MangHuo, http://www.instructables.com/id/The-Hummingblimp/
<ubrl> yuning: ⇪  The Hummingblimp
<yuning> DIY 教程
<taozhijiang> #/join zfsonlinux
<hyunh> test
<ubrl> hyunh:点点点. 14:45 新年快乐 : 25.38天 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 咬指甲 : 年纪都一大把了,老爷子却总还改不了咬指甲的坏毛病,为了不让他把坏毛病带给我儿子,除了吃饭,平常他的假牙我们都要锁起来的。
<chenshaoju> ZZzzz...
<SagelessFox3> Channel modes: [+cnt]
<SagelessFox3> Channel created: Thu Jan 11 2007 02:35:19
<SagelessFox3> <SagelessFox3> Seems that terminator is running Linux
<SagelessFox3> <SagelessFox3> Yes,I mean the robot in the movie terminator
<SagelessFox3> <SagelessFox3> http
<SagelessFox3> onlylove: 为什么你一直加入和退出？
<onlylove> SagelessFox3: 你为什么会问这种问题
<onlylove> SagelessFox3: 你为啥不问 jade-shan1
<onlylove> SagelessFox3: 觉得我好欺负？
<SagelessFox3> 不，基本的人类好奇XD
<Sageless> 你们两个为什么持续加入和退出？
<Sageless> 是在做什么实验吗
<Sageless> 你们两个为什么持续加入和退出？
<Sageless> 是在做什么实验吗？
<Sageless> Cool!
<Ueno_Otoko> Sageless, 因为众所周知的问题
<Zesty__> 退出那是因为网太差了
<Zesty__> 无奈
<Zesty_> 明知自己网太差还加入那就是人太差劲了
<Sageless> 这让我的屏幕出现了洪水:p
<birdzhang> :)
<onlylove1> Zesty_: 我人差劲？呵呵，人参公鸡玩的真溜，我司网络差怪我咯？
<Zesty_> 你就不能搞个BNC么？
<onlylove1> Sageless: 这点就算flood？呵呵，你也够脆弱，你挂一天试试，join 和quit一样刷屏
<iMadper`> Zesty_: Sageless: 你们就不能屏蔽join/quit提示嘛?
<onlylove> iMadper`: 故意的
<iMadper`> onlylove1: .
<onlylove> iMadper`: 嫌频道冷清，制造点火花
<onlylove> iMadper`: 然后就可以互喷
<iMadper`> onlylove: 赞.
<birdzhang> 前排
<birdzhang> 啤酒饮料矿泉水
<pity> Linux 的 wall 命令发的消息历史能查么？
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 提问：急 开机提示gnu grub version 2.02~beta2不管怎样进不了系统  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474758 用的是苹果一体机，因为需要格掉苹果的系统安装了ubuntu14.04，机子有点老了，昨天晚上在处理文件的时候因为太卡就强制关机了，然后今天早上启动后就停留在
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<birdzhang> ^k^: Hello
<Sageless> Maybe he is a bot: (
<birdzhang> 哈哈
<birdzhang> 这个机器人是谁写的，貌似很高级的样子
<Sageless> 自动从网站更新内容XD
<hyunh`> 有人吗
<ubrl> hyunh`:点点点. 18:59 新年快乐 : 25.21天 
<birdzhang> 有人
<Sageless> 有
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/8329.html 时髦妈妈 : 时髦的妈妈,带着两个孩子搭车,她向车掌买票。 妈妈:"这小女孩子八岁,小男孩十岁,两张半票,而我全票一张。" 车掌:"小姐,你这男孩都穿长裤了,不只十岁了吧,怎么会只买半票呢?" 妈妈:"哦！原来是以裤子来计算的,那么
<^k^>  ─> 你看,我是否应该免费了。"
<iapple> 有人吗
<ubrl> iapple:点点点.  21:20
#ubuntu-cn 2016-01-13
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu server 14.04 不支持ICH10R raid 安装吗？在线等，急  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474765 一台lenovo t260 g3 服务器，自带raid，机器带的万能引导CD查看硬件raid 为 ich10r，raid1做好后安装server，扫描硬件后加载mdadm和ATA raid ，不能手工分区，只能选使用全部硬
<^k^>  ─> 盘空间后再手工修改分区，安装到grub2时出错，网上查到需要手工安装GRUB，地址：http://bl …
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜RH大中华区首席测试官
<iMadper`> ooOO_OOoo: 拜RH大中华区首席测试官
<iMadper`> ooOO_OOoo: 今天我有个认识的人去贵司面试诶
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper`: 拜频道壕
<iMadper`> ooOO_OOoo: 乖
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper`: 那还不推荐给我
<iMadper`> ooOO_OOoo: 人家投完才告诉我
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper`: 过年了，的赚点外快啊。
<iMadper`> ooOO_OOoo: 面openshit的qa
<iMadper`> ooOO_OOoo: 贵司真有钱.
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper`: 毛。。。有钱又不是员工的
<iMadper`> ooOO_OOoo: .
<iMadper`> ooOO_OOoo: 但是你有钱啊.
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper`: 咱那点破工资 您就别了吧。。
<iMadper`> ooOO_OOoo: 啥时候升senior啊
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper`: 再一次的拜人生赢家 iMadper`
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper`: 还不知道。。 不知道能等到那天不。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • dpkg: 处理归档 xx/xx/libedataserver-1.2-19_3.1 (--unpack)时出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474766 正准备解包 .../libedataserver-1.2-19_3.13.8-fta1_amd64.deb ... 正在解包 libedataserver-1.2-19 (3.13.8-fta1) ... dpkg: 处理归档 /var/cache/apt/archives/libedataserver-1.2-19_3.13.8-fta1_amd64.deb (--un
<^k^>  ─> pack)时出错： 正试图覆盖 /usr/lib/evolution-data-server/libedbus-private.so，它同时被包含于软件包 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • dpkg: 处理归档 xx/xx/libedataserver-1.2-19_3.1 (--unpack)时出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474767 正准备解包 .../libedataserver-1.2-19_3.13.8-fta1_amd64.deb ... 正在解包 libedataserver-1.2-19 (3.13.8-fta1) ... dpkg: 处理归档 /var/cache/apt/archives/libedataserver-1.2-19_3.13.8-fta1_amd64.deb (--un
<^k^>  ─> pack)时出错： 正试图覆盖 /usr/lib/evolution-data-server/libedbus-private.so，它同时被包含于软件包 …
<xiaopeng233> kankan
<all-l26> test
<ubrl> all-l26:点点点. 11:52 新年快乐 : 24.50天 
<all-l26> test
<ubrl> all-l26:点点点. 11:58 新年快乐 : 24.50天 
<all-l26> test
<ubrl> all-l26:点点点. 12:12 新年快乐 : 24.49天 
<all-l26> 有人吗
<ubrl> all-l26:点点点. 12:14 新年快乐 : 24.49天 
<all-l26> 有人吗
<ubrl> all-l26:点点点. 12:14 新年快乐 : 24.49天 
<all-l26> test
<ubrl> all-l26:点点点. 12:14 新年快乐 : 24.49天 
<^k^> 新  Mint • gedit等程序不能打开  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474768 Code:  ~ $ gedit gedit: /build/buildd/cairo-1.13.0~20140204/src/cairo-scaled-font.c:459: _cairo_scaled_glyph_page_destroy: Assertion `!scaled_font->cache_frozen' failed. 已放弃 除了gedit 还有软件源 更新管理器 启动应用程序 等等 都无法正确打开 zz
<^k^>  ─> : chole — 2016-01-13 12:18
<all-l26> test
<ubrl> all-l26:点点点.  13:36
<all-l26> test
<ubrl> all-l26:点点点. 13:42 新年快乐 : 24.43天 
<all-l26> 有人吗
<ubrl> all-l26:点点点. 13:42 新年快乐 : 24.43天 
<all-l26> 好安静呀
<all-l26> 有人吗
<ubrl> all-l26:点点点. 13:46 新年快乐 : 24.43天 
<MangHuo> test
<ubrl> MangHuo:点点点. 14:08 新年快乐 : 24.41天 
<birdzhang> test
<ubrl> birdzhang:点点点. 14:12 新年快乐 : 24.41天 
<birdzhang> bot
<birdzhang> ubrl: reboot
<ubrl> birdzhang, 当你认为人工智能将取代律师？ 14:12 新年快乐 : 24.41天 
<birdzhang> ubrl: 不能
<ubrl> birdzhang, 不，我不认为我能做到这一点。 14:12 新年快乐 : 24.41天 
<birdzhang> ubrl: 你是谁
<ubrl> birdzhang, ALICE。 14:13 新年快乐 : 24.41天 
<birdzhang> ubrl: 你是谁
<birdzhang> ubrl: 你是谁
<ubrl> birdzhang, 我的名字是爱丽丝。 14:13 新年快乐 : 24.41天 
<ubrl> birdzhang, ALICE。 14:13 新年快乐 : 24.41天 
<birdzhang> ubrl: 再见机器人
<ubrl> birdzhang, .. 休息一下 .. 14:14 新年快乐 : 24.41天 
<all-l27> test
<ubrl> all-l27:点点点. 14:22 新年快乐 : 24.40天 
<all-l27> /help
<all-l27> 有人吗
<ubrl> all-l27:点点点.  14:24
<all-l27> > Time.now
<ubrl> all-l27: 2016-01-13 06:22:38 +0000 => https://eval.in/501468
<chenshaoju> ZZZzzz...
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 念及老母 : 法官:"当你进行偷窃的时候,你就不想想你还有个年迈的母亲吗?"被告:"怎么不想呢,当官,可实在找不到什么她老人家合用的东西..."
<all-l27> quit
<birdzhang> Time
<birdzhang> Time.now()
<birdzhang> ubrl: ^k^
<ubrl> birdzhang,
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • cairo-dock安装后重启电脑电脑全黑屏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474769 安装cairo-dock之后 电脑重启登陆全黑屏。这是什么情况怎么解决，我用的centos7 kde桌面 zz: 裸男子 — 2016-01-13 14:24
<all-l27> 好安静
<all-l27> it's a quiet place
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • intel集显+Nvidia独显 驱动选择问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474770 最近需要cuda，要用intel集显做显示，nvidia独显计算。在安装过程中遇到一些问题，想请教原理问题。 配置：dell vostro 5470 intel 集显，nvidia GT 740M 问题描述： 1.新安装了ubuntu，是用集显来运
<all-l27> > Time.now
<ubrl> all-l27: 2016-01-13 08:13:48 +0000 => https://eval.in/501529
<^k^> lainme: 拜才女
<nyfair> 求工作求包养
<all-l27> nyfair, 牛牛最近忙啥呢
<nyfair> 无业在家求工作
<all-l27> 牛牛有android平板吗？
<all-l27> 我想买个，不知道哪个好
<nyfair> 干嘛不买win10板子
<and-then> nyfair: win10的平板能装ubuntu了吗？
<nyfair> 当然能
<nyfair> 但是有必要？
<and-then> 有呀，
<nyfair> 那就装呗
<and-then> 普通的win10平板就行吗？
<and-then> intel的z系列？
<nyfair> 有那钱干嘛不买ipad
<and-then> ipad上的软件都是收费的，用不起呀
<nyfair> 随便找个台电昂达的不就得了
<and-then> 有什么推荐的型号吗
<nyfair> 你问我等穷人？
<birdzhang> 话说我有一个z3735f的平板，装win10的时候提示acpi bios error，有遇到这种情况的吗？
<birdzhang> 就是jolla出的那个平板，装ubuntu是可以的
<birdzhang> 装win10刚开始转圈就直接蓝屏了
<all-l27> 国内有卖吗？
<birdzhang> 淘宝上有
<birdzhang> 之前说快倒闭了
<birdzhang> 然后代工厂拿出来都卖了。。。
<birdzhang> 估计jolla恨死中国了
<nyfair> 扯蛋呢，jolla这种众筹都自己坑掉的货色有个jb情怀
<birdzhang> 哪里说情怀了→_→
<all-l28> amazing!
<all-l28> 也就是说普通intel z系列的平板就能直接装ubuntu ?
<all-l28> 是这样吗？
<all-l28> .
<all-l28> test
<ubrl> all-l28:点点点.  17:12
<all-l28> 又安静了
<all-l28> birdzhang, 普通intel平板就能装ubuntu吗？和pc装一样吗？都是用u盘吗？
<birdzhang> 我的平板是用otg连u盘装的
<birdzhang> 跟电脑几乎一样
<birdzhang> 也有bios
<all-l28> 你的是jolla吗？
<birdzhang> 嗯
<all-l28> 你的jolla是多少钱买的呀
<birdzhang> jolla 平板，1200
<all-l28> test
<ubrl> all-l28:点点点.  17:48
<all-l28> geeeeeeeee
<all-l28> gee gee gee geeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<birdzhang> test
<ubrl> birdzhang:点点点. 18:23 新年快乐 : 24.23天 
<all-l28> test
<ubrl> all-l28:点点点. 18:24 新年快乐 : 24.23天 
<darkduke> 大家好啊
<ubrl> darkduke:点点点. 18:55 新年快乐 : 24.21天 
<darkduke> 有没有人啊
<darkduke> ？
<all-l28> test
<ubrl> all-l28:点点点. 19:05 新年快乐 : 24.20天 
<all-l28> gee
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 14.04 server 无线连接  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474772 请问一下ubuntu 14.04 server 无线联网怎么配， zz: emcl123 — 2016-01-13 19:11
<all-l28> test
<ubrl> all-l28:点点点. 19:34 新年快乐 : 24.18天 
<all-l28> test
<ubrl> all-l28:点点点. 19:37 新年快乐 : 24.18天 
<all-l28> test
<ubrl> all-l28:点点点. 20:04 新年快乐 : 24.16天 
<Freebuilder> http://baike.baidu.com/view/934810.htm
<ubrl> Freebuilder: ⇪ 释行宇_百度百科
<all-l28> 好安静
<all-l28> 有人吗
<ubrl> all-l28:点点点. 21:23 新年快乐 : 24.11天 
<Freebuilder> 有
<all-l28> freebuild
<all-l28> 你有平板吗？ 我想买个平板来个推荐
<Freebuilder> 已摔破
<all-l28> intel的好吗
<Freebuilder> 未知
<happyaron> iPad
<all-l28> 用不起ipad上的软件呀
<Freebuilder> apad
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 问母鸡去 : 顾客指着有点变味的鸡蛋,问饭馆服务员:"请问这些鸡蛋是怎么回事?"服务员回答:"鸡蛋又不是我下的,你问母鸡去。"
<all-l28> gee
<all-l28> gee
<all-l28> test
<ubrl> all-l28:点点点. 21:51 新年快乐 : 24.09天 
<zman_> hi
<ubrl> zman_:点点点.  22:49
<zman_> hello world
<zman_> no response
<all-l28> test
<ubrl> all-l28:点点点. 23:58 新年快乐 : 24.00天 
<Guest25836> it's   ok
<all-l28> test
<ubrl> all-l28:点点点.  00:42
<all-l28> test
<ubrl> all-l28:点点点. 00:55 新年快乐 : 23.96天 
<all-l28> .
<all-l28> ubrl: hello
<ubrl> all-l28:点点点. 00:59 新年快乐 : 23.96天 
<all-l28> jusss: hi
<jusss> all-l28: .
<all-l28> hi there
<all-l28> ubrl: it's a quite place, what do you think ?
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • does nokia n1 install ubuntu ?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474774 想买 nokia n1 tablet, 然后刷机装 ubuntu, 求大神传授经验教训的说，感恩 zz: samuelgl — 2016-01-14 2:22
#ubuntu-cn 2016-01-14
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 安装nvidia官方驱动后，每次登录总是花屏几秒然后恢复正常  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474775 安装nvidia官方驱动后，开机界面变虚，登录界面显示正常，输入密码登录后花屏，过几秒钟又恢复正常。 这是什么情况，求大神指点。。。 zz: NZACH — 2016-01-14
<^k^>  ─> 8:48
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • Thunderbird的两个问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474776 首先肯定一下雷鸟，thunderbird已安装了exchange插件，使用起来的确比evolution强。 1.附件打开不正确。对方发来两个附件，jpg格式的附件双击用gedit打开，jpeg格式的用wps-et打开，但保存后，在文件夹中
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • 找到一本不错的Linux电子书，附《Linux就该这么学》章节目录  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474777 此书是由全国多名红帽架构师（RHCA）基于RHEL7系统共同编写的高质量Linux技术自学书籍，各章节知识点从实践出发且具有较强连贯性，极其适合Linux初学者
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 首席早
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 早！
<onlylove> 是不是应该找个机器试下remixOS
<birdzhang> onlylove: 试试试
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 如何在ubuntu iso 安装镜像中加入驱动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474778 想在ubuntu 14.04.3 iso中加入惠普B140i raid 卡驱动，在安装系统的过程中自动安装驱动，但是不知道怎么操作。 目前做法： 1 打开 iso 文件 2 在install 目录下找到initrd.gz 文件； 3 将initrd.gz 解
<luobo> hi
<ubrl> luobo:点点点.  11:41
<luobo> 我遇到了一个棘手的问题
<luobo> 就是系统找不到IDE光驱和磁盘
<luobo> 在启动过程中
<luobo> 现在已经确认是kernel 配置项的问题
<luobo> 但是不能确定是哪些选项
<onlylove_> storage吧，你自己compile的？
<luobo> 当然
<onlylove_> 有段时间没折腾编译了，忘得差不多了，应该是在storage里面设置
<onlylove_> 这个貌似应该编译到kernel里面我记得？
<onlylove_> 人懒，就用发行版自己带的了
<luobo> onlylove_: 默认是的
<luobo> onlylove_: 内核是某些人给的配置
<onlylove_> luobo: 谁给的找谁
<onlylove_> luobo: 喷死丫的
<luobo> 奈何是某些人给的配置
<luobo> onlylove_: 不敢，只有他骂人的份
<onlylove_> luobo: 如果是你上司，那简单，不用ide设备
<luobo> onlylove_: 我在跟fedora的配置项在做对比，但是不一样的项太多了
<onlylove_> luobo: 如果必须用，还不能改config，直接炒掉老板
<onlylove_> luobo: 你别做那么多对比，ide设备通常是在存储里面，其他网络啥的随便
<onlylove_> luobo: 但是有个问题是，以后还会有其他的坑，比方说某个型号的网卡驱动没编译
<luobo> 好吧
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 新手求助:小米随身WIFI怎么安装驱动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474779 我刚刚装的UBUNTU KYLIN15.10,因公司搬迁后统一采用无线局域网搭建办公网络,于是我发现我的小米随身WIFI无法主动连接路由器 没有办法上网,求高手帮助解决这一问题! 在线求
<^k^>  ─> 助.谢谢! zz: ihoooh — 2016-01-14 12:20
<ooOO_OOoo> http://video.weibo.com/show?fid=1034:7c91b77cfb1258815eb672f96e92c040
<ubrl> ooOO_OOoo: ⇪ 秒拍视频
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • WPS A20 A20p1卡顿严重的情况你们有么  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474781 反正我这里打开pptx文件卡的要命，上下翻页都要等半天 去官方论坛反映情况他们也是有一搭没一搭的。 这种情况你们有么，瞬时就能独占一个cpu核心的资源 zz: sinosix —
<^k^>  ─> 2016-01-14 13:44
<luobo> onlylove_: 谢谢
<luobo> onlylove_: 我已经解决了
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu 14.04 连接上wifi却无法上网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474783 连接上网线可以正常上网，但是成功连接上wifi却上不了网，求大神解答。 zz: LeChauvet — 2016-01-14 14:40
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 安装五笔输入安装不上？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474784 用apt-get install fcitx-table-wubi 和 fcitx-table-wbpy，装完不，但就是没有五笔输入法，重启输入法也不见，重启电脑还是没有． zz: hlz6330108 — 2016-01-14 16:49
<luobo> onlylove: hi
<luobo> 你对uefi熟悉吗？
<Warnings> luobo: uefi的问题问我.
<luobo> Warnings: 好
<luobo> Warnings: 固件不加载BOOTX64.EFI
<onlylove> Warnings: 救星你来的真及时，刚想丢给你
<Warnings> onlylove1: :-)
<Warnings> luobo: 路径对了嘛?
<birdzhang> 哇，有大神
<luobo> Warnings: 但是Virtualbox直接能过去
<luobo> 路径是对的
<luobo> /EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.EFI
<luobo> 这是死的
<birdzhang> 我想问问用syslinux引导的可以转换成efi的吗
<luobo> 我知道
<Warnings> luobo: file BOOTX64.EFI  看看输出什么?
<luobo> PE32+ executable (EFI application) x86-64 (stripped to external PDB), for MS Windows
<luobo> 我BOOTX64.EFI直接用的grubx64.efi
<luobo> 这个不会有错吧
<Warnings> luobo: 没问题诶.
<Warnings> luobo: 你的bootcurrent是啥?
<birdzhang> 静静看，一会我再问
<luobo> Warnings: 我先说一下我的情景
<Warnings> luobo: u盘嘛?
<Warnings> luobo: 你的esp格式对吗?
<luobo> Warnings: 我在VirtualBox里，一切正常
<luobo> 我做的iso
<Warnings> luobo: 恩, 然后dd到u盘不行?
<luobo> 然后刻录到U盘，电脑就不认识了
<luobo> Warnings: 是的
<luobo> 然后在vmware中测试，也不认识
<Warnings> luobo: 你看一下你的u盘的分区格式
<luobo> efiboot.img: DOS/MBR boot sector, code offset 0x3c+2, OEM-ID "mkfs.fat", sectors/cluster 8, root entries 512, sectors 20480 (volumes <=32 MB) , Media descriptor 0xf8, sectors/FAT 8, sectors/track 32, heads 64, serial number 0x975e52f9, unlabeled, FAT (12 bit)
<luobo> U盘直接dd的
<Warnings> luobo: 然后你启动的时候选择u盘启动, 不行是吧?
<luobo> 对的
<Warnings> luobo: 你有第二个u盘嘛?做个ｅｆｉｓｈｅｌｌ
<luobo> 直接找不到
<luobo> 我不想用efishell
<luobo> 感觉那个可以没有
<Warnings> luobo: 用efishell来debug啊.
<luobo> 噢
<Warnings> luobo: 对, 你的最终镜像当然不需要efishell, 但是你现在遇到问题了, 要用efishell来debug啊
<luobo> 我有第二个u盘
<luobo> qemu也不认识我的镜像
<Warnings> luobo: 做个efishell, 然后changedir到你做的u盘系统里面, 然后起BOOTX64.efi看看
<luobo> Warnings: 好的
<Warnings> luobo: qemu需要ovfm才能有efi吧
<luobo> 这个我知道
<Warnings> luobo: 所以你的ovfm也弄对了是吧.
<luobo> 我传统模式启动都正常
<luobo> 是的
<luobo> 启动fedora的就正常
<Warnings> luobo: 传统模式?
<Warnings> legacy == 传统?
<luobo> 是的
<Warnings> luobo: 传统模式启动正常不代表你的ovfm配置对了啊
<luobo> you are right
<luobo> 我的表达不准确
<Warnings> luobo: qemu不需要ovfm就可以启动legacy的image啊
<luobo> 我用ovfm 启动fedora的uefi就正常
<Warnings> luobo: 哦.
<luobo> 我用grubx64.efi做bootx64.efi，这个没错吧
<Warnings> luobo: 没错
<luobo> 我efiboot.img分多大合适，只要小于32M就对？
<Warnings> luobo: 蛤???? 为啥有这个错觉, 多大都心噶
<Warnings> 都行啊
<luobo> efiboot.img: DOS/MBR boot sector, code offset 0x3c+2, OEM-ID "mkfs.fat", sectors/cluster 8, root entries 512, sectors 20480 (volumes <=32 MB) , Media descriptor 0xf8, sectors/FAT 8, sectors/track 32, heads 64, serial number 0x975e52f9, unlabeled, FAT (12 bit)
<luobo> 这个写了小于32M
<luobo> 是我的理解错误
<luobo> sorry
<luobo> Warnings: 我对uefi的理解还是这两天才知道的
<Warnings> luobo: 已经蛮多认识了.
<Warnings> luobo: 为了减少兼容性问题, esp应该用这个命令创建: mkfs.fat -s2 -F32
<Warnings> luobo: 或者 mkfs.fat -F32
<Warnings> luobo: 分区的type必须是ef00
<luobo> 我看fedora的是mkfs.vfat -s 8 -F 12
<Warnings> luobo: vfat可以吗? 我没试过诶
<luobo> Warnings: 可以,vfat 就是fat32
<Warnings> luobo: 蛤?
<luobo> 我的表达有错了
<luobo> 是扩展的fat
<Warnings> luobo: vfat不是 fat32扩展版?
<Warnings> luobo: mkfs.fat -F32 <-  试试看这个吧还是
<Warnings> luobo: 我该下班了, 回聊
<luobo> 是一个命令
<luobo> Warnings: 谢谢，有问题，明天可以问你吗？
<Warnings> luobo: 没问题
<luobo> Warnings: 好的，非常感谢
<Warnings> luobo: 不过我估计你今天自己就能搞定, 剩下的东西不多了
<Warnings> luobo: 你保证type是ef00, 能被固件找到, 然后文件系统不出错, 文件类型刚才看到已经对了, 应该问题不会太多.
<Warnings> luobo: bye
<luobo> Warnings: bye
<luobo> Warnings|end: bye
<^k^> 新  Vim和Emacs • Vim可以 进行限定条件的模糊替换吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474785 abc##adsf ##kjsjh$$ ljdsk ##jkhakj$$ kjhdsj## 我想把##和$$之间的字符连同##$$一起替换成XXX（距离最近的##$$），但是如果用##*$$的话excel会把距离最远的两个##$$替换掉，结果成这样 abc XXX ljdsk XXX kjhds
<^k^>  ─> j## 我想要的是这样的 abc##adsf XXX ljdsk XXX kjhdsj## VIM可以实现吗？ 谢谢各位了 zz: <a hre
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<EVIL7> 大家好  有人么
<EVIL7> Hello
<ubrl> EVIL7:点点点. 19:17 新年快乐 : 23.20天 
<EVIL7> 这个 真的有人么   第一次用这个东西》？
<EVIL7> nick
<EVIL7> 我怎么不能改名啊？
<HELLo> 哈哈 改好了
<Guest98162> What do you want?
<Guest98162> Who changed my name
<Guest98162> Who changed my name
 * Guest98162 
<Guest98162> 大家好   有人么
<Guest98162> 怎么没人理我啊
<Guest98162> 有人么
<ubrl> Guest98162:点点点. 19:29 新年快乐 : 23.19天 
<Guest98162> 怎么只有机器人啊
<Guest98162> quit
<xrosnight> 求一个ubuntu 国外靠谱的 源。。。现在怎么翻墙一更新，就网速坠降。。。
<xrosnight> 用的shadowsocks穿的
<xrosnight> apt-get upgrade 的时候，用的美国的 sources.list 卡的要死
<xrosnight> 国内的更新的又太慢了。
<Ueno_Otoko> xrosnight, 国内的更新哪里慢？
<xrosnight> Ueno_Otoko: aliyun。 由于里面装了chrome google 的ppa，所以aliyun一起翻墙升级的时候，慢的要死
<xrosnight> 直接用的美国的。
<xrosnight> 翻墙服务器在日本。
<xrosnight> 但是发现更新源的时候也很慢。之前还好1mb/s
<xrosnight> 现在8kb不到。
<xrosnight> 光纤也悲剧。
<Ueno_Otoko> google-chrome 这种装完后直接从 sources.list.d 中剔除
<Ueno_Otoko> 免得影响正常更新
<xrosnight> 断掉shadowsoks，再开就快很多。但是一会儿就卡了。。
<xrosnight> 现在gfw只能放开5秒
<Ueno_Otoko> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Mirrors : Ubuntu
<xrosnight> 5秒检测你翻墙用shadows翻墙的话，立即给你断网。20kb不到
<xrosnight> Ueno_Otoko: 我用就是这个。https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.localmsp.org-archive
<ubrl> ⇪ t: localmsp : Ubuntu
<xrosnight> 10GB的带宽，最新的updates
<xrosnight> 下个openjdk 尼玛25kb/s... 我也是罪了。
<xrosnight> 三台shadows 翻墙服务器轮换着用。就是不让你用
<xrosnight> 都卡20kb左右
<xrosnight> 要疯了。而国内的源。翻墙用ss的话，也是因为绕了ss。也是20kb
<xrosnight> 有什么靠谱的穿墙技术吗？
<xrosnight> 现在下载个openwrt的固件15mb，都丢包。
<Ueno_Otoko> 看来现在ss这么不稳定？
<EVIL7___> 什么是ss啊？
<ubrl> EVIL7___: define:ss啊 2015年11月20日 |...| conoha能不能搭建|SS啊|？我想用来科学上网. 只看楼主收藏回复. However给跪了 · 1L喂熊. 1. RT，我也没看到流量的限制，没有流量限制的么？
<Ueno_Otoko> 我一直用goagent(xxnet非常稳定，只能 500K/s 左右
<Ueno_Otoko> s/t非/t)非
<EVIL7___> 有人能看到我发信息么？
<Ueno_Otoko> EVIL7___, 能
<EVIL7___> 我第一次用这个聊天 以为看不到我呢   感觉真好玩
<vickycq> -_-"
<EVIL7___> \/嘿嘿
<EVIL7___> 哪位前辈能告诉我 怎么截获游览器发出去的数据吗？？
<EVIL7___> 用sock   能搞定么 请问
<xrosnight> 。。。
<xrosnight> 现在ss不稳定了。
<xrosnight> 某些区域不稳定。
<EVIL7___> ss是什么啊？
<ubrl> EVIL7___: define:ss The |SS| was the organization most responsible for the implementation of the Final Solution and members of all of its branches committed numerous crimes ...
<EVIL7___> 不是听说很多程序员都喜欢在这里吗 怎么没人回答我啊
<xrosnight> shadowsocks
<xrosnight> 本来以为台湾的源会很稳定。突然发现，已经都被大陆屏蔽了。
<xrosnight> 我草。
<xrosnight> 国立大学的ubuntu源都ping不通
<xrosnight> 我现在ping 114.114.114.114 延迟是1000 ms 左右。偶尔100左右。
<xrosnight> 坐标广州
<gebjgd> xrosnight, 这win系统用的  还直接用admin呢
<gebjgd> xrosnight, 讲究
<xrosnight> 不够新啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 服毒自杀 : 一个失恋的男子,对朋友大吐苦水:"女人是天底下最坏的东西,她们的心肠就是毒药,我劝你不要接近女人。" 过了几天,朋友看到他与一名女子状态极亲昵,于是问他:"你怎么又和女人在一起,她们不是毒药吗?" "是啊！你有所不知！ "男子说,"自从失恋之后,我就
<^k^>  ─> 很悲观,一直想服毒自杀。"
<gebjgd> xrosnight, 和系统新旧有什么关系
<xrosnight> gebjgd: 就是更新速度。有的是一天软件源已更新，有的懒的比如aliyun，一个星期一同步。
<xrosnight> 差很远。补丁不及时
<gebjgd> xrosnight, 说你的win呢
<xrosnight> ？
<xrosnight> win怎么了？
<gebjgd> xrosnight, 你用个win  还直接admin用户登录
<xrosnight> gebjgd: 哈哈。你就不懂了。为什么irc前端设置admin的用户。
<xrosnight> 其实你不懂。
<xrosnight> 现在应该懂了吧。
<gebjgd> xrosnight, 这么狠  蜜罐子
<xrosnight> 习惯而已
<xrosnight> 不张扬
<gebjgd> xrosnight, 讲究
<xrosnight> 尼玛我想自己写个VPN了。自己去整个加密算法，防止GFW
<EVIL7___> 两位前辈能告诉我  c语言怎么截取游览器发给web服务器的信息吗？
<lainme> xrosnight: 其实也和现在翻的人多了，个个要满速看youtube 4k也有关系，毕竟带宽总共就那么点。
<xrosnight> EVIL7___:  complicated.
<xrosnight> go search wireshark
<xrosnight> lainme: 关键我是独享
<lainme> xrosnight: 线路带宽不足，出口带宽不足，还有gfw干扰，叠加的效果
<xrosnight> 光纤 10MB带宽 下行
<xrosnight> 干扰。
<xrosnight> ss服务器 1G 口，独享。
<xrosnight> 主要是gfw干扰
<xrosnight> 我一边看着流量和时间，速度的关系。
<xrosnight> 基本上是大流量的5到10秒后。立即断网情景。然后速度给降到20kb以下。
<Lucky__> test
<ubrl> Lucky__:点点点. 21:57 新年快乐 : 23.08天 
<xrosnight> morning
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 菜鸟求助！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474793 电脑是双硬盘ssd hdd，，，，双系统win10和ubantu，安装ubantu15.10后，不能打开磁盘，取消了win的快速启动并清理了系统缓存，依然不能在ubantu打开磁盘，，，，用sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb命令，可以打开磁盘，不过重启
<^k^>  ─> win后，再进入ubantu，又不能打开磁盘，，何解？？？ zz: 驴行青藏 — 2016-01-15 7:32
#ubuntu-cn 2016-01-15
<HowIsItGoing> roylez: 扎西
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 如何从13.10升级到15.10  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474794 如何从13.10升级到15.10 zz: evilive — 2016-01-15 9:52
<HowIsItGoing> huntxu: 帅胡
<luobo> Warnings|end:
<luobo> Warnings|end: 还不上班啊，不能启动的原因找到了
<huntxu> HowIsItGoing: 好久不見 =.=
<HowIsItGoing> huntxu: 呵呵哒
<luobo> hi, everyone
<luobo> 如果你遇到这样一种情况
<luobo> 你觉得问题可能出在哪儿？
<luobo> uefi启动bootX64.efi加载成功
<luobo> bootx64.efi用的grubx64.efi
<luobo> 然后会进入grub命令行
<Warnings|end> luobo: 你没拷贝grub.cfg
<luobo> Warnings: 当然拷了，放在了BOOTX64.EFI目录下
<luobo> Warnings: 这个grubx64.efi它找grub.cfg有规则吗？
<Warnings> luobo: 得看代码, 有些发行版会改
<Warnings> luobo: 因为进入grub之后, grub有能力访问你所有的文件系统.
<Warnings> luobo: 所以grub能做很多事情
<luobo> Warnings: 你上班这么轻松啊，这个点
<luobo> Warnings: 好吧
<Warnings> luobo: 今天来的早
<luobo> Warnings: 我手动去加载我的内核，它不启动
<luobo> Warnings: 但是加载其他的内核，都正常
<Warnings> luobo: 怎么手动加载? 在grub里面还是efibootloader里面?
<luobo> Warnings:命令行
<Warnings> luobo: 谁的命令行?
<Warnings> luobo: grub的? efi的?
<luobo> Warnings: linuxefi vmlinuz
<luobo> Warnings: grub的
<Warnings> luobo: 哦. 我不会grub. 我只知道efi相关的东西.
<luobo> 我没有efishell
<Warnings> luobo: 标准的efi是自带efishell的.
<luobo> Warnings: 好吧，谢谢大神解答我的疑问
<Warnings> luobo: Usually, GRUB keeps all files, including configuration files, in /boot, regardless of where the EFI System Partition is mounted.
<Warnings> If you want to keep these files inside the EFI System Partition itself, add --boot-directory=$esp to the grub-install command:
<Warnings> luobo: 看来grub还是会去boot里面找. 除非你指定esp位置了.
<luobo> 噢，好的，谢谢
<Warnings> luobo: 不过你都有efi了, 完全不需要用grub了啊.
<luobo> 当然得用的，我默认用uefi去启动iso的
<Warnings> luobo: 当然不需要了.
<luobo> Warnings: 你的意思是直接把initrd做成initrd
<luobo> Warnings:　uefi
<Warnings> luobo: 你换个bootloader啊. refind?
<luobo> Warnings:噢，这样啊
<Warnings> luobo: u盘不好做efi stub, 但是refind可以
<luobo> Warnings: 好的，我先看看，谢谢大神
<Warnings> luobo: 不用.
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • /etc/network/interface是那个守护进程的配置文件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474795 通常指的/etc/network/interface网络配置文件，是由哪个进程读取的？这个进程是由磁盘上的哪个文件通过运行创建的？ zz: s1978256 — 2016-01-15 10:49
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 关于系统升级的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474796 我只是一个使用者。安装一年的UBUNTU 14.04 lts 于笔记本。刚开始无线网卡不能使用，于是我按照网上的教程更新网卡驱动( http://ubuntuforums.org/ )： sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic build-essential git git
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 字符界面无法上下翻找历史命令  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474798 如题，ubuntu 10.04进入字符界面后，无法通过箭头按键上下翻找历史命令，如何解决？ zz: lazylife — 2016-01-15 12:55
<onlylove1> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46889
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | OpenSSH曝高危漏洞，会泄露私钥
<onlylove1> 同学们赶紧堵漏洞
<onlylove1> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46891
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | FFmpeg发现0day漏洞允许攻击者远程窃取本地文件
<birdzhang> 又来了Orz
<chenshaoju> 图样图深婆
<birdzhang> http://www.baidu.com
<birdzhang> test
<ubrl> birdzhang: ⇪ 百度一下，你就知道
<birdzhang> 哈哈
<birdzhang> http://www.google.com
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Google
<birdzhang> 我擦，自带翻墙？
<birdzhang> https://www.google.com.hk/#newwindow=1&safe=strict&q=%E6%88%91%E6%93%A6
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Google
<birdzhang> ...
<huntxu> onlylove1: 這個也還好吧，你沒事難道亂連各個ssh server麼...
<ooOO_OOoo> Warnings: 赞！
<onlylove1_> huntxu: 当然不会，不过有洞堵上不好么
<Warnings> ooOO_OOoo: 有看上的没?
<Warnings> ooOO_OOoo: 对了, 有事情问你, msg
<huntxu> onlylove: 嗯，坐等發行版更新
<huntxu> onlylove1: 噢，早上已經更新了 lol
<all-l28> test
<ubrl> all-l28:点点点. 15:04 新年快乐 : 22.37天 
<all-l28> onlylove, 牛牛下午好
<birdzhang> 问一个问题，我想把用syslinux启动的镜像转换为EFI启动的，可不可以实现啊？
<birdzhang> 我那个平板的bios只会去读 EFI/BOOT/BOOTx64.EFI
<onlylove1_> Warnings: 出来出来，有人问efi
<birdzhang> Orz
<Warnings> onlylove1_: 不行了, 最近太多efi问题, 答不过来了.
<all-l28> 你的平板是gpt的吧
<birdzhang> 嗯
<birdzhang> gpt分区的
<Warnings> birdzhang: 简单点儿, 直接做个efi支持的镜像就好了.
<birdzhang> 有没有教程什么的
<birdzhang> 我看的都是archlinux的，也没有看懂
<drink1nn> hi
<ubrl> drink1nn:点点点.  15:13
<drink1nn> what's up
<drink1nn> anything I can do for you?
<drink1nn> hi
<ubrl> drink1nn:点点点.  15:13
<all-l28> 。。。
<drink1nn> all-l28: 干嘛呢
<all-l28> drink1nn 在看bilibili
<all-l28> http://space.bilibili.com/4648331/#!/video/0//1
<ubrl> all-l28: ⇪ 帝玖i的个人空间 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~ - bilibili
<all-l28> http://space.bilibili.com/4111791/#!/index
<ubrl> all-l28: ⇪ TYsinger的个人空间 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~ - bilibili
<drink1nn> bilibili 有什么好看的。。
<all-l28> http://www.bilibili.com/video/av3559717/
<ubrl> all-l28: ⇪ 【福利】你们喜欢的女主播！_Korea相关_娱乐_bilibili_哔哩哔哩弹幕视频网
<drink1nn> 这种站点为什么还活着
<drink1nn> 快播都跪了
<drink1nn> 最近百度忙什么的。
<all-l28> 百度忙着卖贴吧呢
<onlylove1_> Xeon E5-2602 v4默频5.1G？
<drink1nn> all-l28: 这次是乐视贴吧吧。发现帖子都不能发。
<Warnings> all-l28: 一生平安
<drink1nn> 怎么了
<all-l28> test
<ubrl> all-l28:点点点.  15:46
<all-l28> android 6.0自带权限管理，瓦卡卡
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu VPS • 对VPS用PPTP搭建VPN有点问题，求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474800 我在DigitalOcean上租了一个VPS，按照官方的方法 https://www.digitalocean.com/community/ ... -with-pptp 来搭建VPN，但是出现了一点问题，在这里求助。。 /etc/ppp/chap-secrets 下的设置是 # client server secret IP addre
<^k^>  ─> sses user pptpd 123456 * /etc/ppp/peers/pptpserver 下的设置是 pty "pptp 198.211.104.17 --nolaunchpppd" name user …
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46893
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | 核心开发者宣布比特币实验失败了
<Vie_> #nick Unlock
<Vie_> Vie
<Vie_> @Vie
<Vie_> test
<ubrl> Vie_:点点点. 16:45 新年快乐 : 22.30天 
<birdzhang> test
<ubrl> birdzhang:点点点. 16:45 新年快乐 : 22.30天 
<Unlock> 为啥我的昵称会被使用了呢？
<Unlock> 好奇怪啊
<Unlock> O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<Unlock> ubrl: test
<ubrl> Unlock, 这只是一个测试。 16:55 新年快乐 : 22.29天 
<birdzhang> ubrl: 你叫什么名字
<Unlock> ubrl: 你是机器人嘛？
<ubrl> birdzhang, ALICE。 16:55 新年快乐 : 22.29天 
<birdzhang> ubrl: 你家住哪里
<ubrl> Unlock, 是的，我是一个。  16:55
<birdzhang> ubrl: 你家几口人?
<ubrl> birdzhang, 我聊五十万人。 16:56 新年快乐 : 22.29天 
<birdzhang> ubrl: 约吗
<birdzhang> 23333
<Unlock> ubrl: Hi, Alice.
<ubrl> birdzhang, 这是很有趣的。 16:56 新年快乐 : 22.29天 
<ubrl> Unlock, 你好！ 16:56 新年快乐 : 22.29天 
<birdzhang> ubrl: 今天火星天气怎么样？
<ubrl> birdzhang, 16:57 新年快乐 : 22.29天 
<birdzhang> 。。。
 * harajuku 招后端, 求推荐 急招 cc HowIsItGoing chenshaoju happyaron huntxu MangHuo ooOO_OOoo yunfan 
<Unlock_> ubrl: 爱丽丝？
<Unlock_> 哦no
<Unlock_> nick
<ubrl> Unlock_, .. 休息一下 ..  16:58
<ooOO_OOoo> harajuku: 看我行不 。。
<huntxu> harajuku: 招我招我
<harajuku> ooOO_OOoo: 您看得上后端?
<harajuku> huntxu: 来啊
<ooOO_OOoo> harajuku: 我这还有啥看不上的，主要是的有人要啊
<ooOO_OOoo> harajuku: 做什么的？
<huntxu> harajuku: 什麼需求啊
<birdzhang> 哪种后端？
<harajuku> ooOO_OOoo: 一个web控制界面的后端 我也不懂
<huntxu> python? ruby? java?
<onlylove> harajuku: 考虑我不，不要的话我去微软去
<HowIsItGoing> harajuku: 要招我去嘛？
<huntxu> onlylove: 放着微軟不去？
<onlylove> huntxu: 你问了这么多，就是不问PHP
<harajuku> onlylove: ... 要很能写代码
<ooOO_OOoo> harajuku: 的，有 job link 没，我给你问问其他人
<onlylove> huntxu: 反正微软也是外包
<huntxu> onlylove: php太好了，蛋蛋用不起
<harajuku> huntxu: 实际上是写golang 但是不要求golang经验
<huntxu> 那我沒戲，我不夠浪
<onlylove> harajuku: 很能写是什么概念？喷子王那水平还是RMS那水平，或者脱袜子？
<harajuku> o
<onlylove> harajuku: 唐凤？
<TestABC> 我错过了什么？招 聘 嘛？
<harajuku> onlylove: 别像我这么菜就可以了
<onlylove> harajuku: 你……
<onlylove> harajuku: 算了
<harajuku> onlylove: 我说真的
<onlylove> harajuku: 你装
<harajuku> huntxu: 我看你够
<huntxu> harajuku: golang我都沒摸過，連helloworld都寫不出來
<harajuku> huntxu: 来了学的可以, 但是你这人生淫家有软饭吃肯定不来
<huntxu> harajuku: 未必啊，如果允許remote的話，我可以降薪加盟
<onlylove_> harajuku: 我会顺序分支和循环，够不够
<huntxu> harajuku: 你看看馬刺阿呆，最近一直被新秀牆擋着
<harajuku> ooOO_OOoo: https://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=Job&c=qtX9Vfwe&j=opmP1fwl
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Careers
<onlylove_> huntxu: go啥的，一般 say print啥的，helloworld大家差不多，除了brainfuck
<harajuku> ooOO_OOoo: http://www.lagou.com/jobs/1311962.html?source=pl&i=pl-0
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Go招聘-毕威拓招聘-拉勾网
<huntxu> 你發個master的職位需求
<ooOO_OOoo> harajuku: 还硕士以上啊。。。
<huntxu> 分明就是來諷刺我們的
<harajuku> ooOO_OOoo: 不用不用... 没学历都可以
<onlylove_> 原始股就是大饼，画给你看的
<nyfair> 求工作求包养
<yunfan> harajuku: 去做什么 多少钱
<harajuku> nyfair: http://www.lagou.com/jobs/1311962.html?source=pl&i=pl-0
<nyfair> 朱军，emc那种地方能去么
<harajuku> yunfan: 写golang后端, 20K~40K
<yunfan> harajuku: 在帝都？
<harajuku> yunfan: 是的
<harajuku> yunfan: 求推荐
<yunfan> harajuku: 那就算了
<harajuku> ...
<harajuku> nyfair: 独立了
<huntxu> nyfair: 撈一票就出來啊
<huntxu> nyfair: 然後找個男人包養你就好了
<yunfan> 可以remote才是硬道理 你看我都愿意拿低工资 就为了远离帝都  harajuku
<nyfair_> 北平狗别坑我
<harajuku> ...
<yunfan> nyfair: 你去打工 我帮你消费
<harajuku> nyfair: 牛牛 是我, 帮我推荐啊!
<nyfair_> pivotal到底是个什么玩意，一会儿vmware一会儿emc一会儿dell
<nyfair_> 不是一家么
<nyfair_> 然后又搞出一堆创业公司
<yunfan> wfh.io 给你推荐这个网站
<huntxu> harajuku: 我去隔壁arch幫你貼鏈接
<harajuku> huntxu: 吼啊
<nyfair_> golang这种垃圾语言也来坑我
<onlylove__> nyfair_: 恶魔城还是可以去的
<nyfair_> 恶魔城是哪个梗？
<nyfair_> 好吧
<yunfan> cpp还不是一路货
<nyfair_> emc
<harajuku> nyfair: 牛牛...
<huntxu> harajuku: 怎麼郵箱變成阿里了
<harajuku> huntxu: 帅不?
<huntxu> 帥
 * HowIsItGoing 直接被无视了……
<harajuku> HowIsItGoing: momo
<harajuku> HowIsItGoing: 找您推荐来的
<onlylove__> nyfair: 牛牛我要去巨硬面试了
<nyfair> onlylove: 大牛，带带我
<HowIsItGoing> nyfair: 牛牛
<HowIsItGoing> harajuku: 我这个月的电影票迷之消失了，是不是你去领了？
<onlylove> nyfair: vmware不要我了，把我丢给巨硬的
<harajuku> HowIsItGoing: 我这里确实发了六张, 可能是你的
<onlylove> nyfair: 我因为经常被transfer，连工资都没见长，怎么带你
<yunfan> onlylove: 做个大项目
<yunfan> 打算做个大项目 来加分
<bilibili> yunfan: 什么项目
<xrosnight> 我来
<xrosnight> 什么都能干
<yunfan> bilibili: redis redo
<harajuku> xrosnight: http://www.lagou.com/jobs/1311962.html?source=pl&i=pl-0 mailto:ali@pivotal.io
<HowIsItGoing> harajuku: 你邮箱改叫ali了？
<harajuku> HowIsItGoing: 是的 帅不?
<HowIsItGoing> harajuku: 改信穆斯林了？
<xrosnight> 用的是elasticsearch目前
<bilibili> 阿里布达年代战纪的那个ali ?
<huntxu> 感覺我要是加盟郵箱可以用huxu?
<harajuku> HowIsItGoing: 穆斯林是人, 伊斯兰是信仰, 然后我没那么笨, 谢谢
<xrosnight> 貌似还没有用到MPP的数据库
<yunfan> bilibili: 还可以照抄ssdb 写个新的实现
<HowIsItGoing> harajuku: 这话说的，我刚想at黑毛
<yunfan> libev + lua + sophia
<bilibili> huntxu: hulu不比huxu邮箱好吗？或者huluwa
<birdzhang> huluwa。。。
<birdzhang> 跟你一样厉害的还有6个
 * harajuku not stupid enough to be religious
<huntxu> bilibili: 不要隨便改我的姓
<nyfair> libev+lua不就是luvit么
<bilibili> nyfair: love it?
<harajuku> 招人, 求推荐 http://www.lagou.com/jobs/1311962.html?source=pl&i=pl-0  mailto:ali#pivotal.io
<bilibili> nyfair: 老司机，我要的欧派呢
<xrosnight> 看了一下你们公司的职位需求。职业发展规划不算太符合。我在深圳。
<harajuku> .
<xrosnight> 不过看上去，独角兽就是得先抓紧开源自己的一个产品，然后抓紧扩散，形成标准。自成一派。
<xrosnight> 最近用到的产品 ElasticSearch, mongodb, openstack, docker 感觉都有这种意思。现在看来 cloud foundery 也有这个意思。
<xrosnight> 好像我准备用的是另外一个alternative 在项目中。
<xrosnight> 对于消息中间推送也是。同类产品有不少。最后选择的某款开源的，自己参与开发了。
<yunfan> nyfair: 这跟luvit有毛线关系？
<Guest96160> 中文能看见么 亲们
<birdzhang> 你在说什么
<xrosnight> 可以。我是utf8
<birdzhang> →_→
<Guest96160> 好吧 我终于能用中文了..
<birdzhang> 想挑逗一下的‘
<Guest96160> 第一次玩这个
<Guest96160> 见谅
<birdzhang> 改个名吧
<birdzhang> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC
<ubrl> ⇪ t: IRC基本概念 - Ubuntu中文
<Guest96160> 命令是啥子呢?
<ubrl> Guest96160: define:命令 海词词典，最权威的学习词典，专业出版|命令|的英文，|命令|翻译，|命令|英语怎么说等 详细讲解。海词词典：学习变容易，记忆很深刻。
<Guest96160> 改名的
<aiyowoqu> 改了 :-D
<birdzhang> -_-#
<HowIsItGoing> whois bilibili
<yunfan> HowIsItGoing: jusss
 * HowIsItGoing 一个个的乱改名纸
<huntxu> HowIsItGoing: 黑毛的新馬甲又是什麼了
<HowIsItGoing> huntxu: 布吉岛
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 用cn源遇到hash sum mismatch是神马鬼？
<yunfan> 哈莫呢
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • php异步加载文件的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474801 我需要打开该页面后，服务器首先从外部网站下载一个文件（比较慢），放在临时目录（为了以后缓存），然后加载进来： Code: <?php      exec("wget http://domain.com/image.svg -O /tmp/image.svg");  ?>  <embed
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 软件怎么卸载啊  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474802 apt-get 装的软件版本低的可怜。。然后想装新版本。。。不会卸载。什么命令啊 zz: 7猫. — 2016-01-15 20:21
<Freebuilder> bt 上传总是慢速，限 100k 就 100k，限 200k 就能到 200k，下载总是几十 k
<Freebuilder> bt 上传总是满速，限 100k 就 100k，限 200k 就能到 200k，下载总是几十 k
<^k^> 新  Mint • Linuxmint 17.3，赞  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474803 全新安装了Mint17.3真的开箱即用，非常稳定，忍不住赞一个！ zz: czjl — 2016-01-15 20:46
<^k^> 新  课堂教学和培训 • Ubuntu上有没有网络版的打字练习软件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474804 单机版的目前用的flash版的提交成绩可以在php里显示本人成绩和排行榜 想找一个竞技类的，能用于实时比赛的中英文打字软件或网页版 zz: TeliuTe — 2016-01-15 21:59
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 为什么安装ubuntu server 15.10 为什么提示错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474805 为什么安装ubuntu server 15.10 为什么提示错误 zz: emcl123 — 2016-01-15 22:02
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 0.54的moonplayer还是对付不了youku  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474806 刚刚更新的0.54，试了一下，还是解释不了youku的地址。残念啊！ zz: bobby_winon — 2016-01-15 22:50
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 因为国内mirror喜欢直接用rsync同步，而deb系的镜像需要2-stage sync
<^k^> 新  窗口管理器 • dwm6.1编译出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474807 In file included from drw.c:6:0: /usr/include/X11/Xft/Xft.h:39:22: fatal error: ft2build.h: No such file or directory #include <ft2build.h> ^ compilation terminated. make: *** [drw.o] Error 1 dwm6.0 + xft补丁编译没有问题，6.1开始好像整合了xft /usr/include/X
<^k^>  ─> 11/Xft/Xft.h /usr/include/freetype2/ft2build.h zz: flac — 2016-01-16 0:26
#ubuntu-cn 2016-01-16
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 这台计算机上似乎没有安装操作系统  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474811 电脑（戴尔）上安装有Windows10，想要再安装一个Ubuntu 14.04系统,使用U盘安装的过程中，提示“这台计算机上似乎没有安装操作系统”，这是怎么回事？应该怎么解决? zz: ryt — 2016-01
<^k^>  ─> -16 9:25
<^k^> FJKong: 拜见孔叔豪
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 你把大叔吓成什么样了 : 回家爬楼梯,自己爬的正开心呢,后面来了一大叔,估计大叔挺着急。 说了句:美女让我先过去呗? 我当时神经一抽,回头跟大叔说:咦,你能看见我阿? 我忘不了当时大叔那纠结复杂惊讶的眼神,大叔,你别转身就跑阿,大叔,你听我说: 大叔！对不起,
<^k^>  ─> 我错了！
<^k^> 新  Vim和Emacs • 请教一个正则表达式 零宽断言？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474812 ^^^^ I'm planning to study abroad ((in the near future)). ## 我最近计划要出国念书。 ## anning to study abroad ((in the near future)). ##|| 我最近计划要出国念书。 问题1 找到^^^^之后第1个## 问题2 找到^^^^之后第2个##
<^k^>  ─> 如果用(?<!\^)\^\^\^\^(?!\^)(?!\|).*?\#\#就把^^^^和##之间的文字全部找到到了~~~ 初学正则表达式~ …
<^k^> 新  Vim和Emacs • 请教一个正则表达式 零宽断言？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474813 ^^^^ I'm planning to study abroad ((in the near future)). ## 我最近计划要出国念书。 ## anning to study abroad ((in the near future)). ##|| 我最近计划要出国念书。 问题1 找到^^^^之后第1个## 问题2 找到^^^^之后第2个##
<^k^>  ─> 如果用(?<!\^)\^\^\^\^(?!\^)(?!\|).*?\#\#就把^^^^和##之间的文字全部找到到了~~~ 初学正则表达式~ …
<^k^> 新  Vim和Emacs • 请教一个正则表达式 零宽断言？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474814 ^^^^ I'm planning to study abroad ((in the near future)). ## 我最近计划要出国念书。 ## anning to study abroad ((in the near future)). ##|| 我最近计划要出国念书。 问题1 找到^^^^之后第1个## 问题2 找到^^^^之后第2个##
<^k^>  ─> 如果用(?<!\^)\^\^\^\^(?!\^)(?!\|).*?\#\#就把^^^^和##之间的文字全部找到到了~~~ 初学正则表达式~ …
<^k^> 新  Vim和Emacs • 请教一个正则表达式 零宽断言？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474815 ^^^^ I'm planning to study abroad ((in the near future)). ## 我最近计划要出国念书。 ## anning to study abroad ((in the near future)). ##|| 我最近计划要出国念书。 问题1 找到^^^^之后第1个## 问题2 找到^^^^之后第2个##
<^k^>  ─> 如果用(?<!\^)\^\^\^\^(?!\^)(?!\|).*?\#\#就把^^^^和##之间的文字全部找到到了~~~ 初学正则表达式~ …
<Guest85013> hi everyone!
<^k^> 新  Vim和Emacs • 请教一个正则表达式 零宽断言？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474816 ^^^^ I'm planning to study abroad ((in the near future)). ## 我最近计划要出国念书。 ## anning to study abroad ((in the near future)). ##|| 我最近计划要出国念书。 问题1 找到^^^^之后第1个## 问题2 找到^^^^之后第2个##
<^k^>  ─> 如果用(?<!\^)\^\^\^\^(?!\^)(?!\|).*?\#\#就把^^^^和##之间的文字全部找到到了~~~ 初学正则表达式~ …
<^k^> 新  Vim和Emacs • 请教一个零宽断言正则表达式  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474817 ^^^^ I'm planning to study abroad ((in the near future)). ## 我最近计划要出国念书。 ## anning to study abroad ((in the near future)). ##|| 我最近计划要出国念书。 问题1 找到^^^^之后第1个## 问题2 找到^^^^之后第2个## 如果
<^k^>  ─> 用(?<!\^)\^\^\^\^(?!\^)(?!\|).*?\#\#就把^^^^和##之间的文字全部找到到了~~~ 初学正则表达式~~是 …
<^k^> 新  Vim和Emacs • 请教一个零宽断言正则表达式  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474818 ^^^^ I'm planning to study abroad ((in the near future)). ## 我最近计划要出国念书。 ## anning to study abroad ((in the near future)). ##|| 我最近计划要出国念书。 问题1 找到^^^^之后第1个## 问题2 找到^^^^之后第2个## 如果
<^k^>  ─> 用(?<!\^)\^\^\^\^(?!\^)(?!\|).*?\#\#就把^^^^和##之间的文字全部找到到了~~~ 初学正则表达式~~是 …
<qs> 各位好
<^k^> 新  Vim和Emacs • 请教一个零宽断言正则表达式  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474819 ^^^^ I'm planning to study abroad ((in the near future)). ## 我最近计划要出国念书。 ## anning to study abroad ((in the near future)). ##|| 我最近计划要出国念书。 问题1 找到^^^^之后第1个## 问题2 找到^^^^之后第2个## 如果
<^k^>  ─> 用(?<!\^)\^\^\^\^(?!\^)(?!\|).*?\#\#就把^^^^和##之间的文字全部找到到了~~~ 初学正则表达式~~是 …
<qs> 建议你加一个QQ群  正则表达式系统 45970512
<^k^> 新  Vim和Emacs • 请教一个零宽断言正则表达式  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474820 ^^^^ I'm planning to study abroad ((in the near future)). ## 我最近计划要出国念书。 ## anning to study abroad ((in the near future)). ##|| 我最近计划要出国念书。 问题1 找到^^^^之后第1个## 问题2 找到^^^^之后第2个## 如
<sulit> hi, everyone
<sulit> 我真讨厌这种打招呼方式
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 男性成长的三阶段 : 1、相信圣诞老人的存在。 2、不相信圣诞老人的存在。 3、己是个圣诞老人。
<irobot> 有人吗
<ubrl> irobot:点点点. 16:51 新年快乐 : 21.30天 
<irobot> windows用vmware安装的archlinux，竟然没声音。在kde面板里，声音是最大的，但就是听不到声音，各种alsa都试过了，不行
<irobot> 上个月都没这些问题，这次安装就有了，有人遇到过？
<irobot> 上次不小心让我男友看到了前男友的照片，然后我男友莫名其妙就和我分手了，我开始以为是他介意我的过去，但没想到过了几个月，我发现男友和前男友在一起了。我该怎么报复？
<zcy> 这个频道可以聊天吗
<zcy> ubuntu频道不都是讨论技术的吗？
<irobot> zcy: :(....
<lainme> zcy: 这个频道是聊天用的
<zcy> 哦
<zcy> 以前我来过  聊天的时候被大神告知这个频道不允许闲聊
<zcy> 所以都2年多没来这个频道了
<lainme> zcy: 时代是变化的
<zcy> lainme 有些人是永远不会变的
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/14858.html 蜘蛛爱上了蝴蝶 : 蜘蛛爱上了蝴蝶,蝴蝶却拒绝了它。 蜘蛛问:"为什么?这是为什么！ " 蝴蝶说:"我妈说了,整天在网上混的都不是好人。"
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • win10装ubnutu双系统后，win10打不开了，求各位大神指教  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474821 新手小弟，刚刚接触linux，win10系统装ubnutu双系统后，重启进入ubnutu一切正常，但是当我想进win10的时候悲剧了，选中win10回车黑屏了一下后又回到选择菜单，没有任
<^k^>  ─> 何故障代码出现，望求各位大神帮助！！ zz: ksxf1029 — 2016-01-16 19:41
<fpsil> 没人么……
<Freebuilder> 有
<fpsil> wow,第一次上IRC,前来学习
<Freebuilder> 我也是第一次
<fpsil> 感觉很有趣的样子。虽然我暂时是在Windows下面用Emacs勉强凑合用的……
<Freebuilder> 我不用 emacs
<fpsil> 最近强迫自己学着用，发现也不难【可能是因为还年轻记忆力好，哈哈】
<Freebuilder> 懒得记
<wzhd> fpsil: 年轻真好
<fpsil> 但是作业都还没写完【幽怨】
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 求助：突然重启后进入文字命令界面，进不了图形界面，求恢复，指点  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474822 1，突然重启后进入文字命令界面，进不了图形界面，求恢复，指点。 2，本想在grub2命令行下引导重装kubuntu系统，但引导又失败了，之前成功过，不清
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • ubuntu14.04图形界面正常，命令行界面黑屏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474823 大家好，我安装了ubuntu14.04,图形界面可以正常使用，但是命令行界面是黑屏，f1到f6都是黑屏，请问这种情况可能是什么原因造成的？该如何处理？谢谢！ zz: 松松的鞋带儿 —
<^k^>  ─> 2016-01-16 20:46
<ishamo> 谁能推荐一个词典软件吗？
<wzhd> goldendict ?
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 如何让win10系统引导ubnutu系统  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474824 如题，小弟现在是ubnutu引导win10，无奈看不惯grub引导的那个紫色界面，怎样修改为win10引导ubuntu系统呢，求大神解答，不甚感激！ zz: ksxf1029 — 2016-01-16 21:16
<^k^> 新  编译或打包 • 编译安卓几次都报这个错误有没有人知道怎么改？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474825 target thumb C++: libart <= art/runtime/base/unix_file/string_file.cc target thumb C++: libart <= art/runtime/check_jni.cc target thumb C++: libart <= art/runtime/class_linker.cc target thumb C++: libart <= art/runtime/common
<^k^>  ─> _throws.cc target thumb C++: libart <= art/runtime/debugger.cc target thumb C++: libart <= art/runtime/dex_file.cc ta …
<^k^> 新  Deepin • 真垃圾啊  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474828 安装各种BUG,装都装不上 zz: aukomn — 2016-01-16 22:19
<all-l28> 编译果然是件浪费人生的事
<all-l28> 简直就是自杀呀
<all-l28> 尤其是版本不对时，最恶心了
<all-l28> 有比scala更傻x的语言吗
<all-l28> 什么东西都要下大量的jar
<all-l28> 还tmd服务器都在国外
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • CAJViewer错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474835 下载的是绿色版本 运行的时候不断出现 Code: fixme:win:LockWindowUpdate ((nil)), partial stub! fixme:win:LockWindowUpdate (0x100bc), partial stub! fixme:win:LockWindowUpdate ((nil)), partial stub! fixme:win:LockWindowUpdate (0x100bc), partial stub! fixme:win:Lo
<^k^>  ─> ckWindowUpdate ((nil)), partial stub! fixme:win:LockWindowUpdate (0x100bc), partial stub! fixme:win:LockWindowUpdate …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-01-17
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 支持ubuntu系统的3G/4G上网终端？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474837 1.支持ubuntu系统，免安装驱动。 2.支持3G，或4G网络。 3.同时支持电信，联通两种制式。或全网通。 符合上面所有条件，有哪些品牌，型号？ zz: YINGJIN — 2016-01-17 6:58
<XTpeeps> hi
<ubrl> XTpeeps:点点点. 10:31 新年快乐 : 20.56天 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 不偏不向 :     一位法官对自己的挚友说:"请你想像一下,我们这里营私舞弊泛滥到何等地步！前天,就在诉讼程序刚要开始,被告的辩护律师转送给我 1000美元。怎么能这样呢,啊?过了一会儿,受害者的辩护律师也硬塞给我1200美元。可我不是那种在诉讼程序中昧良心
<^k^>  ─> 偏袒一方的人。所以,为了做到完全无偏见,我又归还受害者200美元。"
<abc_> 。。。
<PinoCao> 这么冷清？？
<PinoCao> 看来这行业真的是夕阳产业了。。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 关于ubuntu 15.10浏览网页的时候鼠标滚动的幅度  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474838 如题所述，在哪儿可以设置鼠标滚动幅度呢？ zz: ihibin — 2016-01-17 12:45
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 长久保存的东西 : 甲女: 我上次暗示男朋友说,女人喜欢能长久保存东西,结果第二天我就得到一枚钻戒, 你也可以对男朋友如法炮制呀！！ 乙女: 这方法我甲用过了,结果第二天我收到一包防腐剂。
<maoboo> ubuntu 软件源中的 documentation 文档一般怎么打开？
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 【分区建议】240G固态硬盘怎么分区使用比较合理  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474839 我想把买来的固态硬盘 全部 作为ubuntu的系统盘使用。总容量是 240G 我该怎么分区比较合适。 我知道这有伸手党嫌疑，为了以后使用后期不出现令人难受的问题 我现在只能
<^k^>  ─> 选择不要脸了。 我会在ubuntu里面使用VB 虚拟出win10 备用 。 请各位前辈在给出建议时考虑 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M07/06/08/Cg-4WVJWGmKIdnUCAA5fCoF8JtUAAMZCQCgaBgADl8i130.jpg 【people mountain people sea】包括长城、凤凰古城、安徽黄山、鼓浪屿、周庄、上海外滩、天安门广场在内的各景点的迷人景观。人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人
<^k^>  ─> 人人人人人人景人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人人。你在哪个景点看人 …
<wsdjeg> 有没有人在用neovim
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 二十块钱 : 宝宝:"妈妈,可不可以给我二十块钱?"妈妈:"去去去,没有。"宝宝:"妈妈,如果你给我钱,我就告诉你:当你上美容院的时候,爸爸对女佣说了什么。"妈妈:"好吧,拿去！他说了什么?"宝宝:"他说:'小王,帮我把这件衬衫熨一下。'
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • X的16进制方块乱码中16进制数字表示什么?怎么用hd显示出来和方块不一样?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474841 X的16进制方块乱码中16进制数字表示什么?怎么用hd显示出来和方块不一样? 比如字符16进制方块截图.png Quote: 🔋 New就是那个字符 Code: $ hd New 00000000  f
<^k^>  ─> 0 9f 94 8b                                       |....| 00000004 Code: $ locale LANG=en_US.utf8 L …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • 升级ubuntu16.04  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474842 今天升级到ubuntu16.04，一切正常，字体不太好看。 zz: luanqh — 2016-01-17 21:10
<^k^> lainme: 拜才女
<^k^> 新  数据库管理 • Ubuntu 怎么安装mysql5.7啊？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474843 apt-get install mysql-server-5.5没有问题。但是我在官网下的mysql5.7版本的tar包安不上。 Code: root@debian7:~/mysql# ls libmysqlclient20_5.7.10-1debian7_i386.deb libmysqlclient-dev_5.7.10-1debian7_i386.deb libmysqld-dev_5.7.10-1debian7_i386
<^k^>  ─> .deb mysql-client_5.7.10-1debian7_i386.deb mysql-common_5.7.10-1debian7_i386.deb mysql-community_5.7.10-1debian7_i386 …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-01-09
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • hostapd 支持的 802.11 AC 网卡有哪些芯片  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482403 先前买了个腾达的 RT5370 芯片的，这个芯片受 hostapd 支持，直接可以用，不用自己编译驱动捣腾什么的，很方便！ 问下，5G Wi-Fi 网卡哪些芯片的受 hostapd 支持呢？要 USB 接
<^k^>  ─> 口的～！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhangjint5 — 2017-01-09 9:46
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 用ISO镜像做本地apt安装源可行么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482404 因为单位没联网，在倒腾的时候只能指望用ISO做本地源 搜了一些教程，做了 apt-cdrom add -m -d=/cdrom sources.list中能出现 deb cdrom://Ubuntu 16.10 _Yakkety Yak XXXXXX 但是依旧显示没有可
<^k^>  ─> 用的软件包 镜像加载后目录里确实也没有安装源，只有/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs这个1.5 …
<claw-kawai> iMadper, imtxc https://www.reddit.com/r/tifu/comments/5msqf7/tifu_by_releasing_a_bunch_of_crabs_into_my/?st=IXPD41DG&sh=693c87fb
<ubrl> claw-kawai: ⇪ TIFU by releasing a bunch of crabs into my kitchen and nearly killing a bunch of elderly Chinese : tifu
<claw-kawai> iMadper, imtxc 好有趣
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • GCC安装问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482405 在ubuntu 16.04下 如下： sudo apt install gcc 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 gcc 已经是最新版 (4:5.3.1-1ubuntu1)。 升级了 0 个软件包，新安装了 0 个
<^k^>  ─> 软件包，要卸载 0 个软件包，有 271 个软件包未被升级。 但是 版本查看时提示如下： $ gc …
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 这个awk脚本在linux下运行得很好，但是死活无法转换到windows下面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482406 Code: awk  -F'[ :\t]'  '{a=$4*60+$5; if((360<=a) && (a<=390) ){print $1,$2,$3,"1" } if(400<=a && a<=420){print $1,$2,$3,"2" } if(1095<=a && a<=1115){print $1,$2,$3,"3" } if(1355<=a && a<=1390){print $1,$2,$3,
<^k^>  ─> "4" }}' 签到数据.txt |awk '"a[$0]++{print $0}"'>除重复后的数据 awk 'BEGIN{y1=0;y2=0;y3=0;y4=0;y5=0;y6=0;y7 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/1995.html 教授和妻子 :       心不在焉的教授很晚才下班回家,但又忘记带钥匙了,于是只好敲门。妻子出来开门,由于天黑,没有认出是教授。      妻子:"很对不起,教授不在家。"      教授:"那好,我明天再来。" 
<emind> 弱弱的问一句，有人看openstack吗？
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu ping不通windows，求解决  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482408 ubuntu选择桥接 ip:192.168.1.103; windows 10 ip:192.168.1.102; 网关 192.168.1.1 windows能ping通ubuntu，但ubuntu ping不通windows，如果将windows的防火墙关闭，则ubuntu就能够ping通windows了； 能不能在不关闭windows防火墙
<^k^>  ─> 的前提下，使ubuntu能够ping通windows主机？（上网查了相关问题，将windows防火墙--高级设置- …
<yunfan> 2现在背单词那家比较强？ 我打算提高下英语 就算不为了移民 为了以后更方便的读盗版科幻也是值得的  cc iMadper
<onlylove> yunfan: 去考GRE
<onlylove> yunfan: 雅思也可以
<yunfan> onlylove: 还没到那水平  你以为费用很便宜么
<yunfan> 要是一次100 那我场场都去
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要先学才能考啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 又没让你直接往上冲
<yunfan> onlylove:不靠谱
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu16.04+win7 mercury无线网卡问题，跪求大神  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482409 简单描述一下问题，ssd装win7，机械硬盘装Ubuntu16.04，没有接网线，买了一个mercury mw150uh免驱版来上网。 win7上网无任何异常。 问题来了：如果先进win7，重启再选择进
<emind> 你每次只开一个系统是吗？要么win7要么ubuntu
<_abc> emind: 这个是机器人
<_abc> emind: 他从论坛抓刚发的贴子
<emind> 哈哈
<emind> 这就尴尬了
<_abc> emind: 你可以去那个贴子里面帮助解决一下问题
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 桑拿 :        老婆问老公:什么叫桑拿?  老公说:男的爽,女的拿(小费)  
<iMadper> iMadper: test
<__abc> fail3d
<iMadper> __abc: ...
<iMadper> __abc: 来跟我说句话
<__abc> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> __abc: 好了
<__abc> iMadper: 卡住了?
<iMadper> __abc: 给给你发辆车好了, sw-167
<__abc> ...
<__abc> iMadper: 真丑
<iMadper> __abc: snis-632
<__abc> iMadper: 这个还可以
<iMadper> __abc: snis-716, 同一个人, 没记错的话
<__abc> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> __abc: 满足了?
<__abc> iMadper: 满足个毛，又不能亲自上阵
<iMadper> __abc: 那你来知乎啊.
<iMadper> __abc: 最大的中文yp平台.
<__abc> iMadper: ……
<__abc> iMadper: 我一直以为是微信
<iMadper> __abc: 微信弱爆了
<__abc> iMadper: 老司机y过吗
<bitsmix> 最大的中文应聘平台？
<iMadper> bitsmix: 压片
<iMadper> __abc: 我当然压过
<__abc> iMadper: 厉害
<__abc> iMadper: 不愧是老司机
<iMadper> __abc: 平身.
<__abc> iMadper: ...
<bitsmix> 我发现 weechat 比 irssi 好用耶
<iMadper> bitsmix: 有znc, 啥都好用.
<iMadper> bitsmix: 不过, 聊天工具还是gui的比cli的好用.
<iMadper> bitsmix: 聊天工具要管理很多的聊天窗口, 还是要有window manager的cli/gui程序才比较好用一些
<bitsmix> @iMadper 我觉得不一定。。你看至少 cli 的快捷键什么的好很多
<bitsmix> mac 版的微信什么的，简直脑残
<iMadper> bitsmix: gui也有快捷键啊
<iMadper> bitsmix: 那是微信脑残, 不是gui脑残.
<iMadper> bitsmix: cli很少有实现的很好的cli
<iMadper> 错了
<iMadper> bitsmix: cli很少有实现的很好的多窗口模式
<iMadper> bitsmix: 你同时跟几个人聊天就知道, 有window manager在聊天工具里多重要了
<__abc> weechat 用 alt+ 1/2/3/4/...
<iMadper> __abc: 我想同时跟多个人聊天呢?
<iMadper> __abc: 左右分屏快捷键是啥?
<__abc> iMadper: 你得自已帮顶
<iMadper> __abc: 分屏之后还能鼠标选取来复制别人的话嘛?
<__abc> *绑定
<__abc> /window 里面的一堆命令
<__abc> iMadper: 可以啊
<iMadper> __abc: 会被cli限制的
<iMadper> __abc: 你试试看
<__abc> iMadper: /window bare
<__abc> iMadper: 这个坑有解决办法的
<__abc> iMadper: FAQ 上面写了 /window bare
<iMadper> __abc: 分屏之后选取多行内容, 看看是不是左屏和右屏的东西都被选取了
<__abc> iMadper: 用 /window bare 就不会了啊
<bitsmix> alt + l
<__abc> 一行命令的事
<iMadper> __abc: 是嘛?
<__abc> bitsmix: 对，这个是快捷键
<__abc> iMadper: 当然，点击长链接也是这个解决方案
<iMadper> __abc: http://dev.weechat.org/public/weechat_bare_display.png   这个效果?
<ubrl> ⇪ t: image/png
<iMadper> ... ...
<iMadper> 这顶多算是个workaround吧...
<__abc> iMadper: 对
<iMadper> __abc: 你们一直这么用啊???
<__abc> iMadper: 当然
<iMadper> __abc: 好可怜...
<iMadper> 还得切一下显示模式...
<__abc> iMadper: 多简单啊，比 gui 好多了，顺手开个 terminal 就能聊
<iMadper> __abc: 好在哪里?
<bitsmix> 不然就是 urlgrab.py
<iMadper> __abc: 反正我的emacs也要常开.
<__abc> iMadper: 自己的快捷键比较熟悉，内存占用低，插件开发方便，也丰富
<iMadper> __abc: 多简单啊，比 gui 好多了   <---  然而gui下都不需要按alt + l就可以做到了啊
<__abc> iMadper: 不是说这一点
<iMadper> __abc: 快捷键都可以配置啊, 内存占用都不高啊, 插件开发都方便啊
<__abc> iMadper: konversation 和 xchat 都不能满足我 bot2human 的需求
<iMadper> __abc: 用elisp自己写啊
<__abc> iMadper: 也不能满足我同时在一个软件中使用 xmpp 和 matrix 以及 irc 的需求
<__abc> iMadper: 不用 emacs
<iMadper> __abc: pidgin (逃
<__abc> iMadper: pidgin 不能 matrix
<iMadper> __abc: 恩.
<bitsmix> 这个 matrix 是个啥？
<__abc> http://matrix.org
<ubrl> __abc: ⇪ Home | Matrix.org
<__abc> iMadper: pidgin 在 znc + backlog 插件的情况下回滚会崩溃
<iMadper> __abc: 认真说, gui程序改一下就可以实现你的需求了. cli程序绕不开这个workaround
<iMadper> __abc: 我不是想说特定的哪个程序好用. 而是想说聊天工具还是gui可以实现的更好.
<__abc> iMadper: bot2human 我还没见过能做到的，我也懒得去折腾
<__abc> iMadper: 我知道，按我的习惯，我还时喜欢 cli
<__abc> 妈的，双拼词库又爆炸了
<bitsmix> 这个 matrix 我之前好像看到过。。
<__abc> bitsmix: 因为它诞生好久了
<bitsmix> 里面有 Neo 不？
<__abc> bitsmix: 没有，只有蓝色 💊
<bitsmix> matrix 的 web 客户端竟然叫 riot 。。
<bitsmix> 还有一个同名的 js lib 简直就是一个坑货。。
<bitsmix> @__abc 你说那个 bot2human 是 https://github.com/tuna/scripts 这个？
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GitHub - tuna/scripts
<__abc> bitsmix: 对
<bitsmix> 我果然注册过 matrix  还抢到了一个很短的 nickname
#ubuntu-cn 2017-01-10
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 开机前插入u盘，开机后不识别，必须插拔一次才可以  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482410 如题 系统是16.04 开机前插入u盘，开机后不识别，必须插拔一次才可以 还有usb无线网卡也是，必须插拔一次才可以联网 但是usb的鼠标键盘又是正常的。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 开机前插入u盘，开机后不识别，必须插拔一次才可以  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482411 如题 系统是16.04 开机前插入u盘，开机后不识别，必须插拔一次才可以 还有usb无线网卡也是，必须插拔一次才可以联网 但是usb的鼠标键盘又是正常的。
<^k^>  ─> 。。。 求高手指点～～～ 另外请问一下，我看很多人秀的桌面有一个很大的日期数字， …
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=51018
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 雅虎将更名为 Altaba ，Marissa Mayer辞职
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.bilibili.com/video/av7432640/
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 【精神折磨系列】令人叹为观止的感天动地超强台词演技大PK【尴尬症患者慎入！】_电视剧相关_电视剧_bilibili_哔哩哔哩弹幕视频网
<snailtor> 请问忘记了IRC的密码怎么找回？
<snailtor> 虽然好像没有Miami也没什么影响
<__abc> snailtor: 上 #freenode 里面问
<onlylove> 我倒是记得好像你记得注册email的话，可以用help reset password
<snailtor> 好的
<snailtor> 提问智慧的链接好像挂了
<onlylove> 挂了好几年了
<violetzijing> lol
<bitsmix> yahoo 完蛋了的话， flickr 怎么办
<bitsmix> 不如把 提问的智慧 改到这里？
<bitsmix> https://github.com/ryanhanwu/How-To-Ask-Questions-The-Smart-Way
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GitHub - ryanhanwu/How-To-Ask-Questions-The-Smart-Way: 本文原文由知名 Hacker Eric S. Raymond 所撰寫，教你如何正確的提出技術問題並獲得你滿意的答案。
<iMadper> bitsmix: 准
<iMadper> bitsmix: 就是这个网址太长了
<bitsmix> http://tinyurl.com/ask-smart
<ubrl> ⇪ t: GitHub - ryanhanwu/How-To-Ask-Questions-The-Smart-Way: 本文原文由知名 Hacker Eric S. Raymond 所撰寫，教你如何正確的提出技術問題並獲得你滿意的答案。
<bitsmix> 用上面这个就好了吧。
<iMadper> bitsmix: 好啊
<iMadper> bitsmix: 准了
* iMadper changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: 提问前请先阅读提问的智慧: http://tinyurl.com/ask-smart || 中文 Ubuntu 论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn || IRC 教程  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC || Log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs || 分享代码 http://paste.ubuntu.com || 分享图片 http://imagebin.org || 切忌刷屏
<iMadper> bitsmix: done. Thx
<bitsmix> =)
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 并不合身 : 女售货员:"这条裤子您穿上真是合身极了！ " 顾客:"可我觉得裤腰把腋下卡得紧了点。"
<iMadper> violetzijing: 你说, 给我老丈人买游戏机好还是电脑好?
<iMadper> violetzijing: 玩使命召唤之类的东西
<violetzijing> iMadper, 当然是自己攒个好啊
<violetzijing> iMadper, 都要玩游戏了，当然得攒个显卡好的
<iMadper> violetzijing: 主要是ps4方便接大电视
<iMadper> violetzijing: 不过也行
<iMadper> violetzijing: 攒机倒是简单
<yuning__> imtxc, https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=532606543540&ali_refid=a3_430582_1006:1122902838:N:%E9%B2%B1%E9%B1%BC%E7%BD%90%E5%A4%B4+%E8%87%AD%E9%B1%BC:1c8519061d98a46a354637a4cfe7ff8d&ali_trackid=1_1c8519061d98a46a354637a4cfe7ff8d&spm=a230r.1.14.1.JpSJTB#detail
<ubrl> yuning__: ⇪ 【现货】瑞典新货完整鱼鲱鱼罐头整人臭鱼全球最臭包邮送开罐器-淘宝网全球站 pp: ¥ 135.00
<iMadper> yuning__: ... ...
<iMadper> yuning__: 你要干嘛????
<yuning__> iMadper, 要不要搞点一起挑战一下
<iMadper> yuning__: 并不想要
<iMadper> yuning__: 振作点
<iMadper> yuning__: 还没到非死不可的时候
<yuning__> iMadper, 人生没有梦想那和这罐头有何区别
<iMadper> yuning__: 这罐头好贵啊
<iMadper> yuning__: 有这钱买点儿好吃的不好吗?
<yuning__> iMadper, 放心, 买一罐全公司的人吃个遍也还会有剩, 说不定还能变多一点, 性价比超高 LOL
<iMadper> yuning__: 能在编程语言走之前送到嘛?
<iMadper> yuning__: 能的话, 我觉得你N+6还有希望
<yuning__> iMadper, LOL
<yuning__> iMadper, 其实够呛, 这玩意估计不让空运吧
<iMadper> yunfan: 恩....
<iMadper> yuning__: 白花蛇草水可能并不难喝
<yuning__> iMadper, 要不咱搭配着来?
<iMadper> yuning__: 好啊. 还有这个  https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.20141002.5.cteLdW&scm=1007.10009.70205.100200300000001&id=534830110368&pvid=b154b091-f648-42e7-995f-9bad36aa560c
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 现货包邮世界上最难吃的糖果Smarke北欧瑞典甘草大料糖怪蜀黍必备-淘宝网全球站 pp: ¥ 28.00
<violetzijing> iMadper, 重口味啊
<violetzijing> iMadper, 大料糖自己做一颗啊
<iMadper> violetzijing: 也可以啊
<yuning__> iMadper, 这个我吃过, 之前欧洲同事来的时候有带过一点
<iMadper> yuning__: 我听说过这个
<iMadper> violetzijing: 我用麻椒弄一个糖吧?
<iMadper> violetzijing: 比大料更火爆
<iMadper> violetzijing: 一颗下去, 整条舌头都麻了
<yuning__> iMadper, 你确定用麻椒辣椒做出来的可以叫做糖?
<iMadper> yuning__: 用麻椒水融化糖, 然后在把水分熬干?
<yuning__> iMadper, 咱别这么重口, 还是鲱鱼罐头吧...
<iMadper> yuning__: 不, 麻椒糖我要带去linaro, 给那个项目的director吃
<iMadper> yuning__: 就跟他说, 这是传统的中国糖果
<iMadper> yuning__: 在四川, 麻椒是调味圣品
<yuning__> iMadper, 然后他竖起大姆指: I love Chinese food!
<iMadper> yuning__: 用麻椒做成的糖, 只有地主老爷才吃得起
<yuning__> iMadper, LOL
<iMadper> yuning__: 然后就去医院截舌头去了
<yuning__> iMadper, 我觉得你可以试试
<iMadper> yuning__: 可以的.
<yuning__> iMadper, 对了, 买台机不如买 xbox 啊
<iMadper> yuning__: xbox这种垃圾也好意思?
<iMadper> yuning__: 只在ps4和台式机里面选啊...
<iMadper> yuning__: xbox连个vr都没
<violetzijing> yuning__, xbox 的分辨率多少了
<violetzijing> yuning__, 还是 720p 吗
<yuning__> iMadper, COD 在 ps4 上有吗? 不清楚, 我以为是 xbox 独占
<yuning__> iMadper, 还真有, 那就妥妥 ps4
<iMadper> yunfan: 不仅有, 而且画面比xbox的好
<violetzijing> yuning__, xbox 独占 halo 吧
<iMadper> yuning__: 不仅有, 而且画面比xbox的好
<iMadper> yuning__, xbox 独占 halo 吧
<yuning__> iMadper, violetzijing, 看来我 out 了
<imtxc> 网速好慢啊
<imtxc> push 代码半天了
<violetzijing> yuning__, 我猜 xbox 还独占 Ori and blind forest
<violetzijing> 强烈推荐，好看好玩
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: 你明天来吃饭吗
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: 有好地方推荐吗？ BinLi
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 吃, 编程语言ping我了, 让我来吃饭
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: 厉害了
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 我在群聊里面贴了一个饭店链接啊
<violetzijing> iMadper, 明天要吃 very good 的东西，晚上别吃饭了
<iMadper> violetzijing: 好的....
<yunfan> 买ps4把
<iMadper> yunfan: 恩.
<yunfan> iMadper: 但是要买老固件的
<iMadper> yuning__: violetzijing: 为啥同样的游戏, 电脑版便宜, ps4的贵?
<yunfan> iMadper: 垄断呗  资本家有啥良心
<iMadper> yunfan: .
<violetzijing> iMadper, steam 中国区本来就是超级便宜
<violetzijing> iMadper, 你去看看澳洲的 steam 的价格，回来就知道中国区真的超级良心
<yunfan> onlylove: 昨天在伯乐看到个女的 还不错 但是发了邮件去问 人家要定居魔都  额 想不了 还是算了
<violetzijing> yunfan, 妹子和牛奶都会有的
<yunfan> violetzijing: 我有那钱定居魔都还不如移民 吃饱了撑着了
<yunfan> 所以昨天开始 背单词
<yunfan> 打算考一考 pte
<MangHuoEr> yunfan: 你也背单词了啊
<yunfan> MangHuoEr: 是啊  就算最后不能出去 有个单词积累 将来看盗版科幻也方便点啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 那个西安的？
<yunfan> 好多我想看的科幻书 翻译都烂尾了
<yunfan> onlylove: 好像是吧  我还去人肉了下他的邮箱 发现是个腐女 我挺欣赏的
<bitsmix> cod  ps4 上当然有了呀 昨天晚上我还玩儿 online 呢。。
<bitsmix> ps4 的话，现在还是买 pro 吧。另外不要太把 vr 当回事儿。。
<yunfan> 其实可以搞个插件 分析英文页面 看看哪些是适合自己的词汇量的
 * violetzijing 在我和英语之间只有词汇量啊sigh
<yunfan> 我想了下 墙要检测ss太容易了  从流量特征可以看出来 一段时间内总是只有某个节点连着
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以呢，为啥不掐了
<yunfan> onlylove: 什么不掐了？
<onlylove> yunfan: 墙为啥不掐了ss，既然好识别
<yunfan> onlylove: 墙干嘛要掐段 他的目的只是阻止大多数人而已
<yunfan> 又不是要竭尽全力阻止所有人
<onlylove> yunfan: 我觉得都是那些卖改版路由的多事
<yunfan> onlylove: 呵呵 这个怎么能怪别人呢  早晚要升级的
<onlylove> yunfan: 用的人越少，成为目标的可能越小
<yunfan> onlylove: 毛线呢  用的人少了 你就一下子被暴露了 就好像一个漆黑的大厅里 突然有人用灯泡
<onlylove> yunfan: 你拿个喇叭在那喊，不打你打谁
<yunfan> onlylove: 你们这些人是自以为不作死就不会死 岂知道赵老爷管你做不做死 不作死就给你安个带帽子的罪名不就行了
<onlylove> yunfan: 赵老爷那么做八成是需要你的器官
<yunfan> onlylove: 所以呢？ 你做不做死他也要 还不如死之前做一把呢
<yunfan> 或者背单词出去 :D
<onlylove> yunfan: 要是背单词就能出去的话，英语专业的比你早出去
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=51021
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | 美国议员重新提出法案限制外包公司滥用H-1B签证
<yunfan> onlylove: 因为我缺的只有英语 技能方面没问题了
<onlylove> yunfan: 大概我现在上班的地方出去的太多了，反而没什么想法
<onlylove> yunfan: 之前离职的teamleader，就不是中国籍了
<yunfan> onlylove: 那不就是了
<yunfan> onlylove: 可惜我混不出去 诶
<yunfan> onlylove: 哪怕是去小国都没路子 额
<onlylove> yunfan: 那就安心待着呗，国内除了网络不方便，其他的没啥吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 你那边至少比我这边强，没霾
<yunfan> onlylove: 网络对我来说 = 90%
<yunfan> onlylove: 那看你用什么标准来看了 河北的人也可以说北京的霾比他的少呢
<yunfan> 还有外蒙古pm2.5 2000了
<onlylove> yunfan: 你对网络依赖太重
<yunfan> onlylove: 倒不如说是现实生活太无趣了
<onlylove> yunfan: 你的鱼菜共生咋样了
<onlylove> yunfan: 太阳能电池呢
<yunfan> onlylove: 没搞
<yunfan> onlylove: 最近冬天 上海没暖气 至少要三月以后了
<yunfan> onlylove: 太阳能是配套的啊  都要三月以后
<yunfan> 到时候我租房找个有阳台的搞起来
<onlylove> yunfan: 你看，现实其实有很多事可以做
<yunfan> onlylove: 有个p啊 都说了 没暖气需要等啊 要是在国外 暖气是标配啊
<yunfan> 不过可能要等国际快递买中国出产的太阳能 额
<iMadper> yunfan: 在北京暖气也是标配啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 标你MB
<onlylove> iMadper: 我还在用电的
<iMadper> onlylove: 电暖气不是暖气????
<iMadper> onlylove: 我还用内燃炉呢
<onlylove> iMadper: 不是标配
<iMadper> onlylove: 你家没供暖你去打市政供暖热线啊
<yunfan> iMadper: 单我在摩都啊
<iMadper> yunfan: 我是说, 没必要羡慕国外的标配暖气啊
<iMadper> yunfan: 很多冷的地方都有
<yunfan> iMadper: 很多我数不过来 我只知道我所在的地方冷但是没有暖气
<yunfan> 就算赤道地区都有暖气 也解决不了我所在地区的问题
<yunfan> 说起来 赤道地区有高原么 如果有的话 不是很爽么
<claw-diligent> iMadper, MangHuoEr https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfOU7uNCc_M&feature=youtu.be
<ubrl> claw-diligent: ⇪ 玩H1Z1以前，你必須先學會唱中國國歌，否則 (中文字幕) - YouTube
<iMadper> claw-diligent: 来玩啊
<claw-diligent> iMadper, 这个游戏的话还是算了，没有规则的游戏太混乱了，看看别人玩就好
<onlylove> yunfan: 你看看非洲那块
<onlylove> yunfan: 美洲那边应该没指望了，剩下的地方是水
<yunfan> 算了  还是练好英语 找个外包挣钱吧  回家远程去
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M07/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2rVmIMHaiAACqqLVWUWoAALrSQP3D-kAAKrA436.jpg 哥们,这骨头让偶也尝尝哈
<onlylove> yunfan: adam不知道哪里去了，你可以问问他怎么练的
<zhengyi__> 请问哪一个软件源比较好用？
<yunfan> onlylove: adam学了没用 他已经帝都买房定居了
<yunfan> 这都是想不开的人 就算要在贵国 也没必要定居帝都啊
<yunfan> 还是主席屌  每周就放毒
<yunfan> nyfair去哪了
<onlylove> yunfan: 你离着最近，你都不知道，这些人更没法知道了
<iMadper> zhengyi__: 取决于你在哪儿, 用的什么网络.
<onlylove> yunfan: 我前两天还有事找他，这两天也忘了是啥了
<onlylove> yunfan: 隐约记得好像和ffmpeg有点关系，所以找他
<yunfan> onlylove: 找到他一个豆瓣站点
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要是哪天出去了，万一朝内断网，记得从国外买套debian寄回来
<onlylove> 虽然我觉得arch这种得kernel比较新，但是默认套件少
<yunfan> onlylove: 有个卵用  如果都能断网了 多半也断邮 而且上游镜像就访问不了了
<yunfan> 还不如alpine这种结构方便
<bitsmix>  
<yunfan> 豆瓣真应该被镜像下来
<onlylove> yunfan: 有毛好mirror的
<yunfan> 这样人肉方便
<zhengyi__> iMadper:谢谢
<iMadper> zhengyi__: 所以你直接告诉你你用的是什么网就好了啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 你那样不如去研究下豆瓣的数据库
<iMadper> zhengyi__: 我再告诉你, 你该用哪个repo
<zhengyi__> iMadper:我用的是联通的网
<iMadper> zhengyi__: 以我之前用联通的经验, 上海交大就很快
<yunfan> onlylove: 豆瓣没给我
<yunfan> iMadper: 你还去过交大？
<iMadper> yunfan: 我还经常用usa的repo下载东西呢... 我也没去过usa啊...
<zhengyi__> iMadper:好的，我试试
<yunfan> iMadper: 难说呀 你去没去过我又不知道
<onlylove> yunfan: alpine真简陋，连ssh都没？同样200+，人slax可是连kde都塞进去了
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • [help] VPN service stopped  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482414 我的VPN配置步骤如下(这种配置在 ubuntu Kylin 15.04可行) 1, Network Connections -> Add -> VPN (PPTP) -> Create 2, GateWay * User name * Password * 3, Advanced -> MPPE 4, Ipv4 Settings Method -> Automatic(VPN) Additional DNS service 8.8.8.8 然后点击
<^k^>  ─> 链接VPN，connecting(有锁时隐时现)，一会儿出现错误提示信息为 VPN Connection Failed The VPN con …
<yunfan> onlylove: 怎么没有
<yunfan> onlylove: 你这不是瞎扯么 alpine哪里有200+啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 你这不是瞎扯么 alpine哪里有200+啊
<iMadper> onlylove: alpine不是几M嘛?
<iMadper> onlylove: 还是说他有多个版本?
<onlylove> iMadper: 你俩很喜欢被打脸是不，脸伸过来
<yunfan> 他下的是iso
<yunfan> 许多镜像img而已
<iMadper> yunfan: 哦
<yunfan> 我第一次用就是用iso
<onlylove> yunfan: 缺省就是没ssh啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 那是你没有setup么
<yunfan> setup过程会问你要不要的 如果要还问你要哪种方案
<onlylove> yunfan: 啥，这玩儿还要setup？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • ubuntu数据源更新问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482415 在一个受限制的地方使用ubuntu办公，可以连接外网，但是网络受到了限制，ping不通，所以问题是电脑实际可以访问deb源的，但是由于ping不通，所以一直显示无法获取数据源。 请问各位
<^k^>  ─> 高手，有没有办法能在ping不通网络，但是其实有网络的情况下更新源码？如何设置下？ …
<onlylove> yunfan: 不是livecd？
<yunfan> onlylove: 你就没认真看wiki
 * claw-diligent 背完单词了开心
<yunfan> onlylove: 试过了么 setup-alpine
<yunfan> 不过这东西流行纯粹是docker
<yunfan> 我发现他那会儿根本没人理他
<yunfan> 我也是在自己一个vaio的笔记本上装着玩
<yunfan> 因为那个机器debian都装不了 额
<yunfan> 现在alpine的下载页高大上了 果然有了金主就是不一样
<onlylove> 不遭那罪，去distrowatch看看去
<yunfan> 你这样前途不会很大的 要跟下流行
<iMadper> claw-diligent: http://t.cn/Rq8O9cj
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 微博视频
<claw-diligent> iMadper, 哇紫色头发的小姐接
<claw-diligent> ♥
<iMadper> claw-diligent: 老视频了啊
<iMadper> claw-diligent: 你没看过?
<claw-diligent> iMadper, 并没有
<iMadper> yuning__: http://t.cn/Rq8O9cj  来, 也介绍给你这个看看.
<yuning__> iMadper, hmm, 要求登录才能看
<iMadper> yuning__: 哦.
<iMadper> yuning__: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTgwNTYzNDk2NA==.html?spm=a2h0k.8191407.0.0.yyGUni&from=s1.8-1-1.2
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 【中文字幕】美国女游戏主播用中文与大陆玩家对喷【看一次笑一次】—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<onlylove> yunfan: 等它setup，puppy和dsl都启动几百遍了
<yunfan> onlylove: 只是新环境需要这样 你就是不认真看wiki的人
<onlylove> yunfan: 新环境也很折腾好么
<onlylove> yunfan: 可不可以新环境不需要折腾
<yunfan> onlylove: 那如何自动来呢 难道还能知道你的wifi密码？
<onlylove> yunfan: 不需要，你看其他的
<yunfan> onlylove: 瞎扯淡的
<onlylove> yunfan: 我不需要别的，你先把x给我起来，我要用browser
<yunfan> onlylove: 那你找错了发行版
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • vim操作结果问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482417 创建zh1.c文件如下： #include<sys/types.h> #include<signal.h> #include<stdio.h> #include<stdlib.h> #include<unistd.h> void handler(int signo) {printf("this is child process,pid=%d ,parent id=%d \n",getpid(),getppid());} int main() {int pid; p
<^k^>  ─> id=fork(); if(pid<0) {perror("fork error");} else if(pid==0) {signal(SIGUSR1,handler); pause(); printf("child process …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 求助：IPTABLES的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482419 ubuntu 16.04 shadowsocks在监听端口2010，外网IP：43.225.58.252,内网IP：192.168.5.105 我想通过设置ubuntu iptables，手机以电脑ip为网关，实现ss翻墙 1）网上看的帖子( https://blog.minidump.info/2015/09/rasp ...
<^k^>  ─> w-gateway/ ) 原样设置，手机以电脑IP做网关，不能上网 Code: iptables -F iptables -X iptables -Z ipta …
<sixand_> #?
<yunfan> 又有一家容器农业的公司出来了 而且他们种了个草莓来演示
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 每天执行几百次find / 会不会很伤磁盘？它是从数据库中查询还是遍历查询？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482421 每天执行几百次find / 会不会很伤磁盘？它是从数据库中查询还是遍历查询？ 由于特殊需要，每隔几分钟就得执行一次find搜索是否存在特定体积的文
<^k^>  ─> 件，存在的话则用另一个文件替换它。 但不知道这样频繁执行 是否会伤害磁盘？它是使 …
<^k^> 新  编译或打包 • 请教如何解决编译pcsc时候出现c编译器不作用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482423 sudo mkdir -p /opt/cross sudo wget https://downloads.openwrt.org/barrier_b ... .2.tar.bz2 sudo wget http://www.openssl.org/source/openssl-1.0.1g.tar.gz sudo wget http://downloads.sourceforge.net/projec ... .9.tar.bz2 &lt
<iMadper> node-red真是我这种不会编程的人的福音啊
<yuning__> iMadper, 那是啥
<iMadper> yuning__: 用鼠标拖拖拽拽就能写出iot程序的一个东西
<iMadper> yuning__: 真好用.
<iMadper> yuning__: 都不用我学编程了
<iMadper> yuning__: 就可以完成linaro让我实现的demo
<vucen> 啥东西？
<yuning__> iMadper, 好像以前 OLPC 项目也有推出过类似的东西?
<yuning__> iMadper, 少来, OLPC 那会儿大清还没亡呢
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ssh突然不能登陆同一网段的其它机器  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482424 在机房有两台机器A（IP：200.32.17.56)和B（IP：200.32.16.11），在我的办公室里有一台电脑C(IP:200.32.17.215)。子网掩码都是255.255.254.0。原来C都可以连接A和B。可突然C连不通A了，
<^k^>  ─> 但还能连通B。C ping B也ping不通，请问是什么原因？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xhsh — 2017-01-10 1 …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • Chrome Adobe Flash Player 版本升级问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482426 Google Chrome55.0.2883.87 () 操作系统Linux Flash plugin23.0.0.185 internal-not-yet-present (disabled) Adobe Flash Player - 版本： 23.0.0.185 Shockwave Flash 23.0 r0 -----------------------------------------------------
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 如何驱动我的网络扫描仪？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482427 我的扫描仪型号是：FX DocuRrint M268 dw Printer。 但是我不会用。 求细节！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 koc3155 — 2017-01-10 20:09
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M08/00/07/Cg-4WFI2oiCIRw_JAAFNMnpoAvAAALq_APWwKIAAU1K647.jpg 好妖艳的大爷
<iMadper> __abc: 少年郎
<iMadper> __abc: 错了
<iMadper> __abc: 少年狼
<iMadper> 这回对了
<iMadper> __abc: 给你发辆车 ebod467
<__abc> iMadper: ....
<zy03CN> 请问：如何将”mirrors.XX.XX“类的网站转变为”DEB http......“的镜像列表？
<__abc> iMadper: 还可以，没有昨天的好看
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 请教如何root 安卓6.0的手机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482428 安卓是基于linux的，有知道的请个方向，不要告诉我用什么工具一键root了就，还是想学点命令之类的，或者方法。谢谢了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 baonihuijia — 2017-01-10 22:45
<Ecco> I have a question that's not linux-related but maybe you guys could help. I'm back from China where I ate delicious hand-pulled noodles.
<Ecco> I'm trying to cook some at home but can't figure out the proper recipe :) Apparently I need something called "速溶蓬灰". Do you guys have any idea what this is?
<Ecco> (Hi, by the way :))
#ubuntu-cn 2017-01-11
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 关于 Ubuntu 根分区加密引导的问题！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482430 Ubuntu 安装在经常移动使用的SSD上，有安全需要，所以对 root 分区使用 crypt 加密。对于其引导有些不明白的地方！ 如图：grub 中的 root 指向 crypt 解密后的 mapper 块设备 也就是说输入密码
<^k^>  ─> 解密前，这个设备是无效的。那么为什么不是出现 root 文件系统加载失败，而是提示输入 …
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 多系统引导的福音！UEFI 引导环境 NVRAM 编辑工具 BOOTICE  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482431 在 UEFI 环境中，多系统的引导变得非常简单。 因为你不用在去管 MBR 了，不管是 GRUB2 还是 BOOTMGR ，谁先引导谁后引导完全没关系！ 因为该去引导谁，由 UEFI 和 NVRAM 来
<^k^>  ─> 负责！ 如下图，主板固件直接可以识别多种操作系统。（要求主板设置中 CSM 兼容模式关 …
<^k^> 新  数据库管理 • 执行sudo debconf-show mysql-server怎么没有任何输出？？？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482432 我是想用dockerfile来build一个msyql的镜像的，我想先看看mysql-server有什么配置的，用debconf看看，输出什么都没有是什么情况？ ubuntu16.10。 统计信息: 发表于 由 haime — 2017-
<^k^>  ─> 01-11 9:52
 * onlylove 等今年上半年的kabylake笔记本新品
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • HTTPFOX？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482433 Code: 00:02:47.881   0.725   1515   271   GET   200   text/html   https://safe.jd.com/validate/payPwd/openPayPwd.action 00:02:48.873   0.776   668   (7333)   GET   304   text/css   https://misc.360buyimg.com/jdf/1.0.0/unit/??ui-ba
<^k^>  ─> se/1.0.0/ui-base.css,shortcut/2.0.0/shortcut.css,global-header/1.0.0/global-header.css,myjd/2.0.0/myjd.css,nav/2.0.0/ …
<onlylove> 好想ban掉这马甲王
 * violetzijing 好饿
<yuning> Madper|commuting, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10288445/how-to-get-hex-integer-from-a-string-in-js
<ubrl> ⇪ f: javascript - How to get hex integer from a string in JS? - Stack Overflow
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 关于U盘安装Ubuntu到机械硬盘，easybcd设置启动项后无法进入ubuntu  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482435 我的电脑有两个硬盘，一个SSD，一个机械，我的win7在固态硬盘上，我在机械上分了90个G准备玩ubuntu，按照网上的步骤，只做了Ubuntu安装优盘，在安装ubuntu时，
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 关于U盘安装Ubuntu到机械硬盘，easybcd设置启动项后无法进入ubuntu  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482435 我的电脑有两个硬盘，一个SSD，一个机械，我的win7在固态硬盘上，我在机械上分了90个G准备玩ubuntu，按照网上的步骤，只做了Ubuntu安装优盘，在安装ubuntu时，
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求助，Ubuntu-server-16.04.1-amd_64，找不到合适的源安装isc-dhcp-server  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482436 本人系统Ubuntu-server-16.04.1-amd_64（字符界面），找不到合适的源安装isc-dhcp-server。 统计信息: 发表于 由 shuiyueshan — 2017-01-11 13:37
<luweitest> 谁知道linuxfire还开否？
<yuning> Madper, https://nodejs.org/api/buffer.html
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Buffer | Node.js v7.4.0 Documentation
<Madper> yuning: thx
<Madper> yuning: which archor?
<yuning> Madper, https://nodejs.org/api/buffer.html#buffer_buffers_and_character_encodings
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Buffer | Node.js v7.4.0 Documentation
<yuning> Madper, https://nodejs.org/docs/v4.2.6/api/buffer.html
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Buffer Node.js v4.2.6 Manual & Documentation
<yuning> Madper, Buffer = require('buffer')
<yuning> Madper, new Buffer.Buffer('hello', 'ascii')
<Madper> yuning: Thanks a lot!
<yuning> Madper, put below lines in a file a.js
<yuning> var B = require('buffer');
<yuning> var buf = new B.Buffer('hello');
<yuning> console.log(buf);
<yuning> console.log(buf[0]);
<yuning> Madper, console.dir(buf.toString('binary'));
<yuning> Madper, console.dir(buf.slice(2,3).toString('binary'));
<ubuntu_> 咨询个问题
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • win8下安装ubuntu 出现报错和黑屏，快崩溃了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482437 我目前在用win8.1，今天在尝试安装ubuntuKlyin-16.04-LTS和ubuntuKlyin-16.10 遇到问题：1.在安装页面出现之前都会（两个版本）报错：error parsing PCC subspaces from PCCT 过一会后
<^k^>  ─> 会进入安装界面 2.我都选择‘试用’。16.04版本会黑屏并报错：BUG unable to handle NULL pointer …
<huntxu> Madper: 矬渣
<huntxu> Madper: 霾吸得好吗
<onlylove> huntxu: 这几天没有霾
<onlylove> huntxu: Madper 想吸得去有霾的地方
<huntxu> onlylove: 给你两天蓝天你还上房揭瓦了啊
<onlylove> huntxu: 你又不能把我渡出去，还不准我揭几片瓦透透气
<huntxu> onlylove: 你想离开北京不就是张车票的事吗
<onlylove> huntxu: 外面找工作太麻烦，以后如果去上海啥的得用飞的
<onlylove> huntxu: 不然十几个小时的长途，真的受不了，我身体很弱的
<huntxu> 京沪高铁被你吃了么。。。
<onlylove> huntxu: 高铁那里能和灰机比
<huntxu> onlylove: 那看你住北京哪里，要是南边我真觉得高铁会比飞机快
<onlylove> huntxu: 离开北京，我就不住北京了，京沪高铁我只坐一段
<onlylove> huntxu: 而且高铁票价和打折机票差不多钱
<onlylove> huntxu: 能用两小时不到解决的问题，为啥要拖那么久，反正价格差不多
<onlylove> huntxu: 不过我从来没坐过飞的，话说怎样才能装作经常坐的啊，有啥需要注意的
<huntxu> onlylove: 选靠窗的座位啊
<huntxu> 开着手机拍照啊
<huntxu> 都是经常坐的表现
<yuning> imtxc, Madper, http://www.geeksforgeeks.org/dynamic-programming-set-3-longest-increasing-subsequence/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Dynamic Programming | Set 3 (Longest Increasing Subsequence) - GeeksforGeeks
<onlylove> huntxu: 不是啊，我记得那人在窘途，不是有王宝强和一罐子酸奶的事情么
<huntxu> 哦，那就记得带酸奶
<onlylove> huntxu: 我擦，你坑人不带这么坑的吧
<onlylove> huntxu: 你要立志 成为频道第一大坑么
<huntxu> 我没有坑你啊
<huntxu> 我显然不是， happyaron 才是
<huntxu> 这个频道这两年完全都没水的动力了
<onlylove> huntxu: happyaron 功力太弱，很快会被你超越的
<huntxu> 蓉蓉发挥好的时候你没见到吧
<onlylove> huntxu: 没
<onlylove> huntxu: 说起来，土豪马没来好久了
<onlylove> huntxu: nyfair也消失好久了，ee……不说了，水货都不在
<huntxu> 我觉得牛牛大概结婚去了
<onlylove> 啥，牛牛结婚？
<onlylove> 不是土豪马结婚去了？
<onlylove> 难道土豪马是和牛牛结婚去了？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 子错父之过 : 小学教师认为多多太过分了,便决定给多多的家长打电话。"喂！是小多多的妈妈吗?我是多多的老师！太太,我再也容忍不下去了您的儿子了。开始时,您的儿子不过是抹抹口红,而现在,他每天装扮成女人上学！ ""啊！天呐,"妈妈说,"他还在翻他爸爸的衣服。"
<^k^>  ─>
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 请问，2015年起有哪些主板采用ASMedia ASM1061芯片的SATAIII?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482438 请问，2015年起有哪些主板采用ASMedia ASM1061芯片的SATAIII?给出具体型号！谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mfjetyc — 2017-01-11 18:42
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 吝啬之星 : 南抠门和北刻薄是出了名的吝啬人家。 一日,他们在一起要比一比谁更吝啬,以便评出吝啬之星。 南抠门:客人到我家,我在纸上画了一碗茶给他喝。我老婆嫌我茶叶画的太多,把画的茶叶撕了,才给他喝。 北刻薄:别人要跟我吵架,唾液星到处飞,我可舍不得动嘴,只
<^k^>  ─> 对着他回了两个屁。我老婆说:不应该对他放屁,若把屁放到洗脚盆的水里,作为浇菜 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • dell ins15 5557 win10后安装ubuntu16.04后，按电源键没反应  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482439 昨天晚上，我使用U盘安装win10下ubuntu双系统，安装结束，重启过程中电脑无法开机，按电源键无反应，指示灯不亮。 我尝试过取出电池，按开机键放电，之后仍然没
<xiaohuzi> why is no one talking?
<a__bc> xiaohuzi: 因为大家有事要做
<xiaohuzi> 这么晚了有还有什么事做啊
<Madper>  ...
<Madper> xiaohuzi: 晚上当然要看电视玩游戏了
<xiaohuzi> 有什么好看的电视推荐一下
<xiaohuzi> 想看的差不多都看完了，现在都找不到想看的电视了
<a__bc> xiaohuzi: 神探夏洛克 s4
<Madper> xiaohuzi: 可以无限次刷甄嬛传
<xiaohuzi> 不爱看甄嬛传
<Madper> xiaohuzi: 看个十次八次的就爱看了.
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • ubuntu和windows下eclipse和chrome很慢很卡怎么回事？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482442 看了这篇文章：http://blog.itful.com/articles/2013/5306_pc-hardwae-problem.html 用CrystalDiskInfo测试了HDD型500G硬盘，结果是 Good，如附图所示 用了windows7自带内存检测工具，也没问题 至
<^k^>  ─> 于CPU，平时CPU使用率占比都不高 但是用eclipse打开几个一般大的web工程，chrome多开几个页 …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-01-12
<lishoujun> 早
<lishoujun> 我的 icedove (thunderbird) 收取 gitlab 的 feed 时，总是和当前时间差八个小时。 比如现在是9点  我收到的显示17点  debian  cst上海
<lishoujun> 又 title里的   “分享图片 http://imagebin.org ||” 无法使用了  有替换方案么？
<ubrl> lishoujun: ⇪ 取标题 503 Service Temporarily Unavailable
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/8731.html 守信用 : 负债者:"对不起,我这个月不能还钱。"债主:"你上个月也是这么说的。"负债者:"是啊,我从不变卦,因为我是守信用的人。"
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 出现开机用户界面后，输入密码进不了桌面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482443 需要反复开关机多次，才能进到桌面。进不了桌面时键盘没反应，鼠标可以移动 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaofanku — 2017-01-12 10:30
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 怎么查看有哪些软件需要更新？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482444 用ssh登录ubuntu提示有1个软件可更新，但是怎样才能知道是哪个软件需要更新？更新些什么？怎么查看这些内容 统计信息: 发表于 由 中原流沙 — 2017-01-12 10:36
 * onlylove 写得爬虫还没等写完，对面改版了……
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Ubuntu 16.04 libreoffice无法正常显示MS Word里的公式  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482445 将win7下的字体放到了Ubuntu fonts文件夹内，更新了缓存，结果打开Word之后公式仍然无法正常显示， 其中的矩阵符号是乱码，字母也不好看 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> guocun123 — 2017-01-12 10:50
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/10422.html 推销绝招 : 法国作家鲁古兰写了一部小说,乏人问津,他动脑筋,在报上登了一则广告,一天之内便被少女抢购一空,其广告内容如下:"本书作者鲁古兰是百万富翁,未婚,他所希望的对象,就是本小说中描写的女主人公！ "
<yunfan> 这个笑话简直是事实
<yunfan> 以后我写起点文就按这个套路来
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 安装tools无法连接  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482447 QQ图片20170112141000.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiake003 — 2017-01-12 14:11
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu12.04 apt-get install 出现tftp错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482448 麻烦请问一下，我使xp虚拟机下的ubuntu12.04,出现安装libncurses5-dev失败 1．目前保证网络通畅，可以ping通 2．Tpft安装成功，并且能够经过tftp 127.0.0.1进行上传和下载文件 安装libcurses5-dev时 #apt
<^k^>  ─> -get update #apt-get install libcurses5-dev 出现一下编译错误： /etc/default/tftp-hpa:TFTP_USERNAME not found …
<onlylove> winxp,1204……
<onlylove> 这都是要做什么
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • U盘安装16.04安装不了！请教！请教！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482449 把16.04的ISO烧到U盘里，在笔记本上用U盘启动，但一直右上解有个光标在闪，这个怎样解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 guanming0319 — 2017-01-12 15:52
<wangli> Madper, 早
<Madper> wangli: 早.
<claw-fierce> Madper, 早
<Madper> claw-fierce: 早.
<Madper> claw-fierce: snap完成度太低了怎么玩...
<claw-fierce> Madper, 不玩了
<Madper> claw-fierce: 那我去写辞职信
<claw-fierce> Madper, 下家找了吗
<Madper> claw-fierce: 没找啊
<claw-fierce> Madper, 要裸辞享受生活吗，仰慕
<Madper> claw-fierce: 那我可能得卖房才做得到
<Madper> wangli: 首席呢? 来吹水啊
<claw-fierce> Madper, 乃们这些有房的，卖了房分分钟千万富翁
<Madper> claw-fierce: 现在房山区那边才8500, 赶紧买
<Madper> claw-fierce: 挑好的楼盘买, 才1w
<Madper> claw-fierce: 过两年卖了也赚
<claw-fierce> Madper, 我也想买啊，没钱啊
<claw-fierce> Madper, 存款都没手续费高
<Madper> claw-fierce: 80平米才80w, 20%首付才16w啊. 你俩一年还攒不下16w???
<wangli> Madper, 首席开讲座在，走不开
<Madper> claw-fierce: 你不是就比我晚一年入职嘛????
<Madper> wangli: 纳尼?
<Madper> wangli: 啥讲座?
<claw-fierce> Madper, ……
<Madper> wangli: 如何在公司内找对象?
<wangli> Madper, 整个global的
<Madper> wangli: 啥?????
<claw-fierce> 索尼的相机真好啊……
<wangli> Madper, 技术讲座
<Madper> wangli: 如何在公司内找对象 也是个技术讲座啊
<Madper> wangli: 这个话题, claw-fierce 也可以讲
<claw-fierce> Madper, 这个简单，不要脸就行
<wangli> Madper, 哈哈
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 双显示器左右如何调换  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482450 我现在笔记本外接一个显示器，外接显示器在左边，但是我的鼠标在笔记本上往右拖才能到外接显示器，我想要鼠标在笔记本上往左拖到外界显示器，如何设置？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 esolve — 2017-01-12
<^k^>  ─> 17:09
<claw-fierce> Madper, 有个人在知乎上私信问我哪个公司的，招实习生不，我看态度不错回答他不招，然后点进他的主页，看了看回答，然后举报了他的一个回答
<claw-fierce> Madper, 神清气爽，下班
<onlylove> claw-fierce: 干得漂亮
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • Ubuntu 16.04 开机启动慢，紫屏之后又黑屏一会才开机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482451 win7，Ubuntu双系统，开机进入Ubuntu后，先出现紫色屏幕，这个应该是正常的，然后出现黑色屏幕，黑屏5,6秒之后才打开，不知是什么原因， 请各位大神赐教。 统计信息: 发
<^k^>  ─> 表于 由 guocun123 — 2017-01-12 17:25
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 双系统下，Ubuntu更换主题后，重启无法进入，一直黑屏，左上角光标在闪  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482452 Win7， Ubuntu双系统，用easyBCD设置Ubuntu为第一启动项，在Ubuntu中更换了主题，结果重启后进入不了Ubuntu， 黑屏，左上角光标一直在闪。回到Win7，用eas
<^k^>  ─> yBCD将Ubuntu启动项删除，重新添加启动项，重启才能进入Ubuntu。 请大神们赐教。 统计信息 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 软件中心没有”安装“按钮  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482453 我想安装fcitx 安装过程中说有不受信任的软件源 然后我在网上搜解决方案 发现这个 http://askubuntu.com/questions/85641/ho ... are-center 我按照第一个答案 运行了下面的命令 Code: sudo apt-get clean cd /var/
<^k^>  ─> lib/apt sudo mv lists lists.old sudo mkdir -p lists/partial sudo apt-get clean sudo apt-get update 结果现在软件 …
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 新手，关于定期删除文件内容问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482454 因为家里有个摄像头，搭的NFS服务器给它存视频，可是呢摄像头只有等硬盘存满了才会删除以前的视频，我那台电脑是做服务器的，所以不可能让它把空间存完了，所以想设置一个脚本。按时
<xiaohuzi> 不就是写一个删除符合条件的文件的脚本然后用cron定时执行
<bitsmix> 我当年在论坛里面的密码忘掉了，而且当时注册的邮箱也用不了了，还有办法找回帐号来不？
<bitsmix> @xiaohuzi 我怎么觉得他那个问题 搞个分区更省事儿呢
#ubuntu-cn 2017-01-13
<lishoujun> zao
<ooOO_OOoo> Madper: 早
 * ooOO_OOoo 早
<tjcafe> 早
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 首席今天好像变长了的感觉
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 早
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 一直都很长
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 今天特别长
<ooOO_OOoo> Madper: dota2 多少分了？
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: -_-
<Madper> ooOO_OOoo: 低分
<Madper> ooOO_OOoo: 最近在玩文明
<ooOO_OOoo> Madper: 文明？ 好吧，我有out了
<Madper> ooOO_OOoo: 文明你都不知道?
<Madper> ooOO_OOoo: 就是, 周五下班来一局, 然后直接到周一该上班了.
 * Madper 也有可能是下一周的周一
<onlylove> Madper: 毛，明明是下月的周一
<Madper> ooOO_OOoo: 反正, 来多几回合就睡觉这个想法, 让你24小时不眠不休还是可以的
<onlylove> Madper: 没有一个寒假或者暑假，你敢开文明？
<ooOO_OOoo> Madper: 好吧。。 原谅现在不玩游戏的我，最多只是看看dota2的比赛
<Madper> onlylove: 我天天开啊
<Madper> ooOO_OOoo: 来一局吧
<Madper> ooOO_OOoo: 文明好晚
<Madper> 好玩
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=51064
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | 大脑不擅长多任务
<ooOO_OOoo> Madper: 现在，在开会中
<Madper> ooOO_OOoo: 听说昨天你还开技术演讲了?
<ooOO_OOoo> Madper: 汗 ==!
<ooOO_OOoo> Madper: madan 底下一帮中国人，还的用英语将
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 是不是特不爽
<Madper> ooOO_OOoo: 现在这么厉害了?
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 恩
<ooOO_OOoo> Madper: 毛，小兵一个
<Madper> ooOO_OOoo: 还不升senior?
<ooOO_OOoo> Madper: 明年计划去南方remote一个月去呼吸下新鲜空气去
<Madper> ooOO_OOoo: 人生赢家
<Madper> ooOO_OOoo: 你老婆也能remote?????
<ooOO_OOoo> Madper: 你才是赢家
<Madper> ooOO_OOoo: 还是你一个人去鬼混?
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 南方remote？首席求带
<Madper> ooOO_OOoo: 想鬼混去丽江啊, 阳朔啊.
<ooOO_OOoo> Madper: 没，她觉得现在的工作没劲，准备辞职找新的工作。然后带她去休息下
<Madper> ooOO_OOoo: 想享受生活去广州.
<Madper> ooOO_OOoo: 三月去广州吧, 能看木棉.
 * Madper 我也好想看木棉
<ooOO_OOoo> Madper: 带你媳妇去吧
<ooOO_OOoo> Madper: 或者692409
<onlylove> Madper: 那就去啊，留着年假孵小的？
<Madper> ooOO_OOoo: 不行, 最近会太多.
<Madper> onlylove: 今年要去旅行, 还要装修两套房子.
<Madper> onlylove: 我这年假都不够用的
 * ooOO_OOoo 看到我打出一串数字不要奇怪，那是我的youbike想说话了
 * claw-kawai 仰慕大佬
<ooOO_OOoo> Madper: 两套房子，仰慕！
<Madper> claw-kawai: 你当年留在红帽不出来, 现在也是rh的大中华区首席openshit测试了
<onlylove> claw-kawai: 你们才知道仰慕 cc ooOO_OOoo
<claw-kawai> Madper, 科科人家就没想留我好嘛
<Madper> claw-kawai: 我对 ooOO_OOoo 首席从来都是仰慕的
<claw-kawai> Madper, 你见过7月毕业，4月被扫地出门找工作的人吗？那就是我
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 一直在仰慕中 -》 Madper
<Madper> claw-kawai: 现在回去还来得及
 * ooOO_OOoo 真的人生赢家 Madper 
<Madper> ooOO_OOoo: 首席, 拉 claw-kawai 过去在你手底下干活儿吧
<ooOO_OOoo> claw-kawai: 现在要回来么？
<Madper> ooOO_OOoo: 之前我找星展银行帮我算了一下
<ooOO_OOoo> claw-kawai: 推你一把
<Madper> ooOO_OOoo: 我还差9700w就可以做到一辈子无忧的财务自由了
<ooOO_OOoo> Madper: 。。。
<onlylove> Madper: 连一个小目标都不到
<claw-kawai> ooOO_OOoo, 仰慕，等我这边度过试用期混完假吧
<Madper> ooOO_OOoo: 也不是很难, 是吧?
<Madper> onlylove: 恩.
<Madper> ooOO_OOoo: 首席去汕头吧. 体验一下一天吃八顿.
 * ooOO_OOoo 想来冒冒了ping我哈 cc claw-kawai 
<claw-kawai> ooOO_OOoo, 吼啊
 * Madper 谁抓过 IEEE802.15.4 的packet啊. 
 * claw-kawai 还是仰慕大佬
<Madper> ooOO_OOoo: ping
<ooOO_OOoo> Madper: 汕头？ 没去过，可以加到计划里
<ooOO_OOoo> Madper: 别闹
<claw-kawai> Madper, cpb的粉底好用得一笔啊，买买买
<Madper> ooOO_OOoo: 如果你去广州之类的地方, 就可以找个周末去汕头
<Madper> claw-kawai: 我老婆不用这东西啊
<Madper> claw-kawai: 不化妆的
<Madper> claw-kawai: 因为穷
<claw-kawai> Madper, 买了就用了，太棒了
<Madper> claw-kawai: link
<ooOO_OOoo> Madper: 恩，好的。 到时候咨询你
<Madper> ooOO_OOoo: 还可以找个周末去澳门, 从深圳坐船一小时, 或者从广州做大巴三小时到.
<Madper> ooOO_OOoo: 澳门里面有个米其林3星中餐, 人均才400-700.
<claw-kawai> Madper, 真假你鉴别，总之就是这个东西 https://item.jd.hk/1963478589.html
<Madper> ooOO_OOoo: 虽然贵, 但是是米其林3星
<ubrl> claw-kawai: ⇪ 日本CPB粉底肌肤之钥光缎光润光柔粉霜粉底膏 25ml O10#明亮肤色【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东
<ooOO_OOoo> Madper: 没去过澳门
<Madper> claw-kawai: 好的.
<Madper> ooOO_OOoo: 我盯着关口往澳门里面看了几眼
 * Madper 去珠海那次没时间办通行证
<Madper> claw-kawai: 好!!!
<Madper> claw-kawai: è´µ!!!
<claw-kawai> Madper, 值
<ooOO_OOoo> Madper: 赶紧的买买买
<Madper> ooOO_OOoo: 你老婆化妆啊
<ooOO_OOoo> Madper: 她买的东西貌似和这个差不多。。 反正都挺贵的。
<Madper> ooOO_OOoo: 我只需要买护肤品就够了  cc  claw-kawai
<Madper> ooOO_OOoo: https://zhuanlan.zhihu.com/p/20522660
<ooOO_OOoo> Madper: 她脸上有痘痘
<ubrl> Madper: ⇪ 知乎专栏
<claw-kawai> Madper, soka
<claw-kawai> ooOO_OOoo, ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
 * claw-kawai 看到吃的饿了。。
<ooOO_OOoo> claw-kawai: 这个痘痘皮肤能用？！
<Madper> claw-kawai: 待着你家那位, 去吃啊
<claw-kawai> ooOO_OOoo, 倒是能遮个七七八八，买最新的钻光吧
<Madper> ^^ 感觉上面那句话说的就是, 加钱
<claw-kawai> Madper, 我到我司之后胖了8斤，我已经不想活了
<Madper> claw-kawai: 先去拿个智利啊, 阿根廷啊之类的护照
<claw-kawai> Madper, 钻光也是 700 左右
<Madper> claw-kawai: 然后去澳门买个房子(便宜过北京)
<Madper> claw-kawai: 然后你就拿到澳门永居了.
<ooOO_OOoo> claw-kawai: 话说你现在在哪家？
<Madper> claw-kawai: 每天开车来旁边的珠海买菜.
<claw-obese> Madper, 我在哪家？
<Madper> claw-obese: 过上澳门同胞的生活, 孩子加分的.
<Madper> claw-obese: 微软啊
<claw-obese> ooOO_OOoo, 我在微软
<ooOO_OOoo> claw-obese: 。。。 Madper
<Madper> claw-obese: 我去续了我那盘文明去...
<claw-obese> Madper, 明年见
<Madper> claw-obese: 完全不发展宗教, 攀文化, 不会死很惨吧?
<claw-obese> Madper, 还是得搞宗教
<Madper> claw-obese: 我现在宗教最后一名
<Madper> claw-obese: 不过, 感觉也没啥问题...
<Madper> ooOO_OOoo: 首席, 去bat吧.
<Madper> ooOO_OOoo: bilibili acfun tucao
<ooOO_OOoo> Madper: bat 他不要我啊 目前
<Madper> ooOO_OOoo: 你面过这三家????
<ooOO_OOoo> Madper: 没有。
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 别去a
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: b站可以考虑，不过……
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 总之，这三家视频站，目前也就b有点意思
<Madper> onlylove: http://www.mgpyh.com/recommend/0338548/
<ubrl> Madper: ⇪ HTC U Ultra旗舰国行发布 诚意十足，价格大坑 - 买个便宜货
<Madper> onlylove: 火腿肠这是不想活了?
<onlylove> Madper: 我等3月看nokia的
<onlylove> Madper: 火腿肠要死就死吧
<onlylove> Madper: 多扑打时代就是小众
<Madper> onlylove: 要死也是 nokia先死啊
<Madper> onlylove: 被微软盯上的公司, 还能活?
<Madper> onlylove: 微软可是铁了心要弄死nokia啊
<onlylove> Madper: 木马不是已经没了么
<Madper> onlylove: 当年怼死网景也没用木马啊
<Madper> onlylove: ms是觉得nokia已经没机会翻身了才松手的
<Madper>  
<onlylove> Madper: 怼网景不用，网景要在windows上跑，nokia不需要windows一样活
<onlylove> Madper: 所以需要木马
<Madper> onlylove: 之前ms对nokia有控制权的时候, 选择收手了. 是因为微软觉得nokia已经死了...
<Madper> onlylove: 所以撤回木马了
<Madper> onlylove: 然后开始裁员收购过来的员工.
<Madper> onlylove: 连公司带员工一起坑, 干的漂亮
<Madper> imtxc: http://www.smzdm.com/p/6846254/   拿了再说
<ubrl> Madper: ⇪ 免费得:《DiRT Showdown（尘埃：决战）》 PC数字版游戏 免费下载_海淘__海淘推荐_什么值得买
<Madper> ooo
<Madper> claw-obese: 看了一早上的视频教学, 今天也没煮好咖啡...
 * Madper 妈了个鸡
<claw-obese> Madper, 无产阶级仰慕您的小资生活
<onlylove> claw-obese: 打土豪，分coffee
<claw-obese> onlylove, 全世界受苦的人民站起来
<Madper> claw-obese: 别闹了, 你少买个粉底, 一套咖啡用具就齐了
<claw-obese> Madper, 我这样的穷人也只买得起豆浆机
<claw-obese> 某种意义上跟您是一样的
<onlylove> 男人用粉底……这世界真可怕
<claw-obese> onlylove, 很多人都用护肤品化妆品的
<netsnail_> mssql-server on linux 可以用了
 * claw-obese 不想上班
 * claw-obese 想玩
<netsnail_> 不知道以后是不是免费
<genophy> e
<phoenixlzx> (´・ω・｀)
#ubuntu-cn 2017-01-14
<lishoujun> zao
<yunfan> “人民群众喜闻乐见，你不喜欢，你算老几？”——周恩来
#ubuntu-cn 2017-01-15
<October252> Test
<ubrl> October252:点点点.  14:36
#ubuntu-cn 2018-01-08
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 谁知道怎么设置左边任务栏不合并啊？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486367 怎么让相同的任务不合并啊？我是17.04的系统 统计信息: 发表于 由 aaadddzxc — 2018-01-08 9:56
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • 17.04 任务栏中的任务不合并怎么做。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486368 RT，合并了点都不好切换任务窗口。 统计信息: 发表于 由 aaadddzxc — 2018-01-08 10:29
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 停电 : 一对新婚夫妇去一个小岛度蜜月。在入住的时候老板对他们说:"这个岛电力有问题,估计一小时要停一次电！ "于是这小夫妻决定每停一次电就做一次爱。3小时后,丈夫偷偷跑下楼来对老板说:"老板我多给你50元,你能不能2小时停一次电?"老板回答:"怎么不早说 你
<^k^>  ─> 妻子多付了100元要我半小时停一次电！ "
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • pppoe无法使用ipv6  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486369 最近学校不用锐捷了，换了服务商，认证方式也变成了pppoe 好处是不用下载锐捷客户端了，直接点鼠标就能把网络连接好。 但是不知道为啥访问不了ipv6的站点，比如北邮人pt 最不能忍的
<^k^>  ─> 是，没有ipv6，我的xx-net就翻不了墙了。。。。。 废话结束 --------------------------------------- …
<^k^> 新  C/C++/Java • 这是BUG还是使用的问题？-Wl,-rpath 选项失效  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486370 有一个程序，他依赖几个共享库，这些共享库没有放在系统目录下，而是在这个程序的目录下。比如下面这样 LOADSO = -Wl,-rpath=./1/:./2/:./3/:./4/:./5/:./6/:./7 这个选项吧SO的库全部放都包含
<^k^>  ─> 进来了，我检查过了，那些共享库的目录和名字都没问题。 为什么我用ldd查看会提示NOTFO …
<EzioTA> 你们真的是在挂机吗？
<CloudFStrife> 是的
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: MM约俺去商场 : 这天,MM约俺陪她去商场买换季打折衣服 俺不想去,于是跟她努力解释,商场并没有真正意义上的打折商品云云,而且举例若干说明,但她还是要去。 结果逛了半天商场,空手而归,问其原因。她白了俺一眼,说了一句让俺吐血滴话: "我就是去看看你说的对不
<^k^>  ─> 对而已！ "
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu16.04进入登陆界面后，鼠标和键盘均无法使用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486371 我做了一下尝试 1. 进入recovery mode,resume后1EEFB2A2-69B8-4A40-A280-B7E189FAE99B.jpeg 2. 之后我尝试 进入tty1，显示 Systemd-logind[1585] :failed to enable subscription: launch helper exited with unknown r
<twn93> irc如何发文件呢
<syq> twn93: pidgin 好像有个插件
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu错误报告 • 执行sudo apt update卡在0%的界面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486372 等了很久又出现报错，求大手帮帮忙 Err:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease Connection failed [IP: 91.189.91.26 80] Ign:2 http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu xenial-getdeb InRelease Ign:3 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<^k^>  ─> xenial-security InRelease Err:4 http://arch
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 鼻子和嘴 : 有一个小孩子的爸爸很喜欢讲粗口话,后来他的小孩子就问他爸:"爸爸什么是卵,什么是逼呀?"他一下情急的情况下就乱答:"鼻子是逼,嘴巴是卵"。 后来有一天他爸带他去吃饭,他看见他爸鼻子上面有一粒饭,他就讲爸爸你的卵上面有一粒饭,旁边的一位小姐就大笑
<^k^>  ─> 了起来,那位小孩子就讲阿爸你看那位阿姨笑得逼都开了！！！！！！！！！
<ftantic> 没人？
<ftantic> 一晚上都没人说话
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • 缺少编码器无法处理音频和视频流  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486375 打开一个.mod音频时，打开不了，说是缺少编码器无法处理音频和视频流，需要额外安装插件才能播放某些类型的电影。。 需要下载什么 统计信息: 发表于 由 张倍铭 —
<^k^>  ─> 2018-01-08 22:51
#ubuntu-cn 2018-01-09
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 在xubuntu17.10中,为什么我用右键点文件选择vim打开,所用的终端会不一样?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486377 请教各路大神! 下图是正常开启vim的效果. 1.png 下图是右键点文件选择用vim打开.就直接用xterm打开了!!! 2.png 请问怎么改呀?我想右键打开也用第一张图的
<^k^>  ─> 样子! 谢谢~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 reejoo — 2018-01-09 2:28
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu16.04+win10 win10无法使用网线  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486378 RT，使用win10提供的网络重置之后网线可以使用，但只要用一次Ubuntu，关机/重启 进入win10网线就不可用了。 无线网卡是外置的仅支持windows的，win10可用。 求大神解救。 统计信息
<^k^>  ─> : 发表于 由 Napcatola — 2018-01-09 11:11
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 奋斗 : w代表woman,m代表man。w:"我要终其一生为找到一个可以让我不用奋斗的男人而奋斗！ "m:"那然后呢?"w:"我要继续奋斗,防止那些希望不靠自己奋斗的女人！ "
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • [HELP]软件包损坏无法卸载无法更新问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486379 2018-01-09 13-52-24屏幕截图.png 2018-01-09 13-54-06屏幕截图.png 有些破损文件，无法修复 求助，多谢各位！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntu_fans88 — 2018-01-09 13:55
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • gnuplot 中fit怎样拟合带误差的数据，求大神请教  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486380 我是刚学gnuplot的菜鸟，请问我想拟合一个数据，有三列数据，第一列是横坐标时间，第二列是纵坐标光子数，第三列是纵坐标光子数的测量的误差，我怎样
<^k^>  ─> 用fit 拟合的时候将这三列数据都进行拟合。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lichen_123 — 2018-01-09 15:1 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • 安装P4est过程出现F77无法创建可执行文件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486385 代码如下： d@d:~/下载/p4est-1.1$ ./configure --enable-mpi checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c checking whether build environment is sane... yes checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p...
<^k^>  ─> /bin/mkdir -p checking for gawk... no checking for mawk... mawk checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes checking w …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • apt-mirror下载源之后,apt update出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486386 我用apt-mirror下载网易163源,配置到服务器后修改本地source.list文件，apt update出现以下错误,之后在本地直接配置源也是出现这些错误 E: 无法下载 http://192.168.82.15/ubuntu16.04.2-2017 ... d64.yml.gz Hash
<^k^>  ─> 校验和不符 E: 无法下载 http://192.168.82.15/ubuntu16.04.2-2017 ... d64.yml.gz E: 无法下载 http://192.168 …
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab127.2 #1 SMP Thu Jan 4 16:41:44 MSK 2018 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 限制级的故事 : 小汤姆喜欢在睡前听爸爸讲故事.这天爸爸坐在小汤姆的床前给他讲故事:"从前,有只小青蛙......"小汤姆:"爸爸.我想听科幻故事."爸爸:"好吧!在外太空有只小青蛙......"小汤姆:"爸爸,今天是周末你能给我讲限制级的故事吗?"爸爸:"好吧!不过别给你妈妈知
<^k^>  ─> 道好吗?"小汤姆;"好的!爸爸!"爸爸:"有一只没穿衣服的小青蛙......"小汤姆;"@@%%**>>!???$$%%!@@@@ …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • MESA STAR  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486387 有人用mesa么 不会用，这个里面的using pgstar 就看不懂。 统计信息: 发表于 由 张倍铭 — 2018-01-09 21:20
#ubuntu-cn 2018-01-10
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M00/0B/0F/Cg-4WFJWHaiISrPgAADcgHKISkYAAMY5AD1A60AANyY415.jpg 分享图片
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 为何我的屏幕录像没有声音？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486388 我启动屏幕录像，播放了一首歌曲，屏幕切换的效果可见，为何没有声音？ sudo apt-get install libav-tools avconv -f x11grab -r 25 -s 1920x1080 -i :0.0 -vcodec libx264 -threads 4 /tmp/test.avi 请看这里 https://pan.baidu.c
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 火狐浏览器 视频格式或MIME类型不支持  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486390 视频格式或MIME类型不支持，很多视频网站无法观看，请教如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wey-lai — 2018-01-10 10:45
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu 无声音，求助大佬看一下alsa-project是什么问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486391 新装了UBUNTU，可以用Pulseaudio,就是没声音，alsa诊断信息http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=adfda8d76c51099bda13327712abfaaa618b50a1 统计信息: 发表于 由 Imotal — 2018-01-10 11:40
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • Ubuntu 无声音，求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486392 我是装的lubuntu ，可以用pulseaudio，我的alsa诊断网址http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=adfda8d76c51099bda13327712abfaaa618b50a1 统计信息: 发表于 由 Imotal — 2018-01-10 11:51
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 正常安装，试用正常，安装后启动黑屏，nomodeset无效  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486394 各位大神，小弟新手 给自己的atom x8700的小平板装个ubuntu。17.04原版镜像制作启动U盘。试用正常，然后是清空硬盘的全新安装。安装后启动，可以看见ubantu的logo，然后黑
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 正常安装，试用正常，安装后启动黑屏，nomodeset无效  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486395 各位大神，小弟新手 给自己的atom x8700的小平板装个ubuntu。17.04原版镜像制作启动U盘。试用正常，然后是清空硬盘的全新安装。安装后启动，可以看见ubantu的logo，然后黑
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 配置caffe时遇到的关于g++的问题(Ubuntu17.10),求大神帮助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486396 配置caffe时遇到的关于g++的问题(Ubuntu17.10),求大神帮助 统计信息: 发表于 由 AkaneTsunemori — 2018-01-10 13:50
<ssskkkky> 大家好
<ubrl> ssskkkky:点点点.  19:42
<ssskkkky> 什么什么
<ssskkkky> 什么叫查看频道主题，在哪儿查看
#ubuntu-cn 2018-01-11
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 18.04 LTS • 这几天是不是都在忙着修正intel的漏洞？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486397 一个多星期没有更新了 统计信息: 发表于 由 sunshinege — 2018-01-10 21:35
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 系统安装问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486398 公司准备了一批硬盘需要全部装上Ubuntu，现有刻盘机不能对刻，求指导其他方法。 统计信息: 发表于 由 chuqiu — 2018-01-11 9:44
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 要烤几分熟 : 甲:你不是在火化场做的好好的,怎麽会被辞退呢? 乙:都怪我多嘴! 甲:你说了什麽吗? 乙:那一次我问旁边的家属要烤几分熟!
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 帮我分析分析这个ping的结果  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486399 Code: wlp2s0@wlp2s0-computer:~$ ping www.sina.com.cn PING spool.grid.sinaedge.com (61.158.251.244) 56(84) bytes of data. 64 bytes from 244.251.158.61.ha.cnc (61.158.251.244): icmp_seq=2 ttl=54 time=20.8 ms 64 bytes from 244.251.158.61.
<^k^>  ─> ha.cnc (61.158.251.244): icmp_seq=3 ttl=54 time=24.9 ms 64 bytes from 244.251.158.61.ha.cnc (61.158.251.244): icmp_se …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 苏小妹   : 有一天,苏小妹侧睡在牙床上看书,突然鲁直来访,苏小妹还没有来得及起身,鲁直就进来了并打趣说:仕女侧卧,横口竖口,竖口横口。苏小妹知道是在调侃她,情急间看见鲁直正得意的弯腰拿一座桩要坐下,苏小妹灵机一动说道:和尚倒挂,上头下头,下头上头。   
<^k^>  ─>
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 软件仓库里面有Socket5代理服务器软件吗  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486400 squid3 架设的http代理发现访问https不好使，问下有 Socket5 代理服务器软件吗？ 不要 Shadowsocks 这样加密的，只要普通的 Socket5 代理！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhangjint5 — 2018-01-11 16:35
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • U盘安装Ubuntu 16.04，卡死在启动界面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486402 第一次安装好好的，后来卸载后，再次安装，就卡死在启动界面，进度条不动了。 U盘是用官网下载的ISO制作的。请问该如何处理?如图所示。 统计信息: 发表于 由 sapphirechina — 2018-
<^k^>  ─> 01-11 18:02
<sutang> 有人吗？
<ubrl> sutang:点点点.  21:36
<sutang> 为什么
#ubuntu-cn 2018-01-12
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<xiaolei_> hi
<ubrl> xiaolei_:点点点.  11:14
<xiaolei_> 还有机器人？
<xiaolei_> 没有人
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 为什么没有人移植一个完美的ubuntu-qq?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486403 都好久了,在ubuntu都没有一个完美的qq 统计信息: 发表于 由 aoeng — 2018-01-12 10:58
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • ask LibreOffice 新增中文专栏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486406 地址： https://ask.libreoffice.org/zh-cn/questions/ 我看了下，啥内容也没有 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2018-01-12 12:36
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 这是不是预示着什么 : 二舅舅在外有女人被发现了,两口子闹离婚各种吵各种闹。 幺舅夫妻去劝架二舅着幺舅大骂:"你凭啥来指责我?你在外边还不只一个！" 幺舅两口子也吵起来了！ 俺姨让姨夫去劝劝,姨夫打死都不愿意去。 这是不是预示着什么?
<xuemo> 怎么没人
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • ubuntu 17.10 wifi热点问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486407 我想开一个wifi热点,然后设置里面有个turn on Hostpot可以打开wifi,但是打开后就不能用无线网上网了,有什么办法既可以上网又可以又热点 统计信息: 发表于 由 lyg4795 — 2018-01-12 14:59
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 求助：Debian 8 i386 升级到 9.3后，象棋游戏gmchess 无法启动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486408 求助：Debian 8.9 i386 升级到 9.3后，象棋游戏gmchess 无法启动 报错： Quote: gmchess: symbol lookup error: gmchess: undefined symbol: _ZN3Gtk7Builder16create_from_fileERKSsPKc 是因为 python 版本升
<^k^>  ─> 级造成的问题，还是 Linux 内核的问题？ 试过下面两个内核版本，都是无法启动 Gmchess： …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  Python/Php/Perl • 我编写了一个“单手笔顺输入法”的码表，请问如何利用、修改和调试Python写的ibus-table输入法程序？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486411 我是程序盲，不会写程序。 我花了一年多的时间，编写了一个“单手笔顺输入法”的码表， https://github.com/YQ-YSY/stroke-se
<deepin> https://i.loli.net/2018/01/12/5a58aa8d4697e.jpg
<deepin> https://i.loli.net/2018/01/12/5a58aa8d4697e.jpg
<deepin> ℬrίαη
<deepin> ℬrίαη
<deepin> ℬrίαη
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M07/06/08/Cg-4WlJWGlyIYgfSAAGfG7oiWicAAMZCQAyIeQAAZ8z421.jpg 土豪金
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu 16.04无法进行蓝牙连接  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486412 使用的是BCM4352的网卡，网卡通过Addtional Drivers可以识别安装驱动，虽然状态栏上显示蓝牙，也可以启用，也可以发现设备，但是一旦connection就会失败，之后用命令lsusb查了一下，没有发现蓝牙
<^k^>  ─> 设备。why？需要怎么做？请专家指导。 Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub B …
#ubuntu-cn 2018-01-13
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • Makefile:172: recipe for target 'libphp7.la' failed  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486415 求教各位朋友,这是什么问题，安装php的时候，非常感谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 jonnyshao — 2018-01-13 1:39
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • [分享]开启 Ubuntu Linux 自带的还原卡 overlayroot 软件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486416 最近玩树莓派的时候，发现这类开发板通常关机就直接拔电源了，久而久之总会有导致root文件系统损坏的概率。一番搜索发现有个老外发的.sh脚本，可以
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu17.10安装微信  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486418 如何在ubuntu17.10安装微信 统计信息: 发表于 由 long6062003 — 2018-01-13 11:00
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 经典笑话:空姐 : 从前有一只老鼠他很想找一个老婆,可是总是找不到。终于有一天他高兴的对他的朋友讲:"我有老婆了。呵呵！ "朋友说:"你怎么不把弟妹领来让我们看看。"他说:"好吧明天。"于是第二天他带来了他夫人。大家看后（狂倒！！）怎么是只蝙蝠！ "呵呵！这
<^k^>  ─> 你们就不懂了。我老婆好赖也是个空姐呀！ "再倒！！！！
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • deal.ii安装以后其他库无法找到  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486419 不太清楚我的表述是否准确，详情见下： 我是根据如下代码安装deal.ii的： $ mkdir b u i l d $ cd b u i l d $ cmake −DP4EST DIR=/path / t o / i n s t a l l a t i o n / d i r −DDEAL II WITH P4EST=ON −
<^k^>  ─> DDEAL II WITH MPI=ON −DCMAKE INSTALL PREFIX=/path / t o / i n s t a l l / d i r $ make i n s t a l l 第三步运 …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 更脏的 : 老师拿起汤姆的一只脏手说:"汤姆,你这一只手是咱们全校最脏的一只手了。"汤姆说:"不！老师,还有比这更脏的。"说完他伸出另一只手。
<tajinping> haha...
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M01/00/08/Cg-4V1I2qoWICqU2AAA3TlxW1e0AALrGQCwHUAAADdm762.jpg 这是真的还是幻觉?
<tajinping> ubuntu-cn没人了.....
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0A/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2snuIHsFQAABR_DHNbSYAALrWAGQXJAAAFIU575.jpg 啥名字都能取
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • 执行sudo apt-get update总会出现下面这一串  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486420 如题： wuzsh5@wuzsh5-X555UJ:/etc/apt$ sudo apt-get update 命中:1 https://mirrors.tuna.tsinghua.edu.cn/ubuntu xenial InRelease 命中:2 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease 命中:3 https://mirr
<^k^>  ─> ors.tuna.tsinghua.edu.cn/ubuntu xenial-updates InRelease 命中:4 http://ppa
#ubuntu-cn 2018-01-14
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 用DVDAuthor制作一张影视DVD  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486421 目前DVD制作软件形形色色，功能异常强大，试用过锐动天地和TMPG Enc Authoring制作，效果都不理想，对DVD结构的控制能力不够，制作普通家用的DVD还是不错，难以实现准商业化的DVD制作和逻辑跳转。
<^k^>  ─> 本次选中自由软件DVDAuthor来完成制作工作，也曾尝试GUI For DVDAuthor，但折腾了几把，没有 …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 约翰撞车 :  一天,汤姆开着车,路过一街道时,发现自己的朋友约翰在路边哭。 于是,汤姆下车,问约翰出了什么事情? 约翰指了指路旁边撞的稀烂的车说:"你看那里！" 汤姆看了车后,安慰说:"没关系！车毁了再买辆新的啊！" 约翰又说:"你看看车里" 汤姆看了看车里后说
<^k^>  ─> ,"没关系！女朋友死了,再找个新的啊！" 约翰最后说:"你再看看她嘴里……"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • ibus切换为中文后，不能在 里输入中文  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486424 ibus切换为中文后，不能在<文本编辑器、终端、文件>里输入中文，只有英文。 但在firefox、thunderbird、WPS三个组件中可以输入中文。 <img src="http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/w%3D
<^k^>  ─> 580/sign=683ec2b43e2ac65c6705667bcbf0b21d/81a8c4fcc3cec3fdaebab9a1dd88d43f8594279
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 用4.13.0-26内核，一开virtualbox虚机就死机。。。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486425 整个电脑完全无相应，换回4.10.0-42好了。。。这是为啥 统计信息: 发表于 由 ww2000e — 2018-01-14 16:05
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 16.04用4.13.0-26内核，virtualbox一开虚机就死机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486427 整个电脑无响应，不知道咋回事 统计信息: 发表于 由 ww2000e — 2018-01-14 16:10
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/31553.html 该你了,我放不出来 : 有一次和妹妹还有妹妹同学在家打扑克很安静,我突然放了个超响的屁,好尴尬啊,她俩什么都没说。 我想缓和一下气氛说了句:"XX,该你了。" 妹妹同学来了句:"我放不出来。" 当时我就给跪了。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 老外租房 :     有一老外在中国租了一间房子,有一天很晚回家,恰巧忘了带钥匙,他决定打电话给房东太太,可他不知铁门的普通话怎么讲,突然看到铁门上印着steel（钢）,恍然大悟的他立即打了电话说:"房东太太请把肛门（钢门）打开我要进来。。。。。"  
<^k^> 新  华中校区 • 17级新生的问候  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486428 理工大的还有吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 mengzhao — 2018-01-14 21:52
#ubuntu-cn 2019-01-07
<netsnail> hello
<ubrl> netsnail:点点点.  15:06
<netsnail> ubrl: hi, you
<kingkongmok> q
<Guest60607> 你好
<Guest60607> 有人吗
<ubrl> Guest60607:点点点.  23:03
<Guest60607> hello
<ubrl> Guest60607:点点点.  23:03
<Guest60607> 。
<Guest60607> 有几个人在
<Guest60607> 线
<Guest60607> hello
<ubrl> Guest60607:点点点.  23:05
<Guest60607> 呢
<Guest60607> 。。
<Guest60607> sss
<Guest60607> d
<Guest60607> 没人
<Guest60607> 在线
<zhang_san> mxmx
<zhang_san> sbdn
<zhang_san> djnxnx
<zhang_san> b
#ubuntu-cn 2019-01-08
<guodong86> hello
<ubrl> guodong86:点点点.  22:13
<stmcxf_> 罕见有人发言
<liuxg> hi
<ubrl> liuxg:点点点.  22:46
#ubuntu-cn 2019-01-09
<ClassFoo> @ubot9
#ubuntu-cn 2019-01-10
<chcl2050> 请教一个全局菜单的问题。
<chcl2050> debian xfce的全局菜单，不能像xubuntu和linuxmint一样把应用程序里的菜单给弄过，请问有没有什么办法解决？我已经把需要安装的依赖和推荐包，安装完了。
<abineQ> 有没有人在用mumble
<toxync11> [Lostcake @tox] hey is this channel in English
#ubuntu-cn 2019-01-13
<comet23> 在一起就是这样吧！
<Atokk> 😃😃
<Atokk> 终于登录上来了
<Atokk> 😊
<Atokk> 有人在么？
<ubrl> Atokk:点点点.  00:05
<Atokk> 睡觉
#ubuntu-cn 2020-01-08
<FishOneeyed> 人呢？
<FishOneeyed> 水一下
#ubuntu-cn 2020-01-09
<alex_king> hello
#ubuntu-cn 2020-01-10
<zczheng> fd
<zczheng> g
<zczheng> g
<zczheng> g
<zczheng> g
<zczheng> g
<zczheng> e
<zczheng> fffffffff
#ubuntu-cn 2020-01-12
<uuair> test..
<rafaelvwilson[m]> test
<necomancer> 有 ^k^ 的那个是哪个频道来着？
